# #TEAMBUYITALL



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Felt like this thread was needed :haha:  Fall is my favorite time of year to buy! Especially makeup! I know for a fact I will be buying all the fall MAC items Who is with me?   Changed my mind lol decided this should be the buy it all thread.  Basically no judgement's here, and small or large hauls we appreciate them all. If you bought it we love it, as much as you do of course.  :dancin:


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol! Fall collections are my favorite too. I won't buy all the things, but definitely more than I have been buying in spring/summer. I especially love fall blushes, I usually buy all of MAC's fall collection ones.
  I'll take it easy with the lip products. Mainly looking forward to the Casual Colours.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Me of course lol !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me of course lol !


  Of course lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! Fall collections are my favorite too. I won't buy all the things, but definitely more than I have been buying in spring/summer. I especially love fall blushes, I usually buy all of MAC's fall collection ones.
> I'll take it easy with the lip products. Mainly looking forward to the Casual Colours.


  Fall blushes I agree are the best! Such pretty colors!
  I am going to buy the heck out of these fall collections like a mad woman lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I may as well join too! It's going to be feast or famine around here lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Well I may as well join too! It's going to be feast or famine around here lol!


  Lol


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 26, 2014)

yayyyy!! so excited for these matte lippies coming up!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Sign me up because I have a feeling Fall is going to be deadly! My last big hoorah before I go back to no-buy land!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sign me up because I have a feeling Fall is going to be deadly! My last big hoorah before I go back to no-buy land!


  More than likely the same for me. Fall is going to murder me and my wallet in cold blood lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> More than likely the same for me. Fall is going to murder me and my wallet in cold blood lol


  Norman Bates = MAC
  Marian Crane = Your wallet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Norma Bates = MAC
> Marian Crane = Your wallet


  This is exactly how I picture the murder


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Norma Bates = MAC
> Marian Crane = Your wallet








 Scary ! But euh yes it's true in a way,  develish MAC keeps stabbing our wallets.
  Needless to say : I will no resist !lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is exactly how I picture the murder


  Brutal.


----------



## JulieDiva (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL you had me with BUYITALL....


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! Fall collections are my favorite too. I won't buy all the things, but definitely more than I have been buying in spring/summer. *I especially love fall blushes*, I usually buy all of MAC's fall collection ones. I'll take it easy with the lip products. Mainly looking forward to the Casual Colours.


  I'm so excited for the blushes coming out in the upcoming fall collections!! I'll need to buy another palette and blush insert because by current (and only) duo palette is designated for blushes and eyeshadows. I still need to depot my blushes. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

We have MAC ( 10 collections or more well ) and all the other brands ! We are doomed let us face the truth or Norman Bates if you prefer it that way !   ))) all in the same boat


----------



## PinayGator (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm already imagining the hauls after No Buy July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dooooomed.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> LOL you had me with BUYITALL....


Hey buddy I knew you'd be here lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm already imagining the hauls after No Buy July. :eyelove:  Dooooomed.


Hilarious :haha:


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

I always go nuts during fall, and try to avoid the counters, and now I am working for MAC so I won't be able to avoid the temptation! Oh how I love you jewel tones and vamp lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

foxykita143 said:


> I always go nuts during fall, and try to avoid the counters, and now I am working for MAC so I won't be able to avoid the temptation! Oh how I love you jewel tones and vamp lips.


They are awesome for fall


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are awesome for fall


  Just like all the holiday glitters and pigments, I rarely use them for myself but oh so tempting to buy a personal set!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

foxykita143 said:


> Just like all the holiday glitters and pigments, I rarely use them for myself but oh so tempting to buy a personal set!


  Same, I don't really use them on myself. But the holiday ones are always so pretty and tempting.
  I should just buy them, so I can stop having this feeling I am missing out right lol


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, I don't really use them on myself. But the holiday ones are always so pretty and tempting. I should just buy them, so I can stop having this feeling I am missing out right lol


  Yes. Immediately. Lol.   But honestly, I would say buy one of the smaller sets and see what you come up with.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm already imagining the hauls after No Buy July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And I am making a list of stuff that I should get before this starts!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, I don't really use them on myself. But the holiday ones are always so pretty and tempting.
> I should just buy them, so I can stop having this feeling I am missing out right lol


  Thats when I get all the pigments. The size is just right and its value for money too!!!!


----------



## SassClassBeauty (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep. This is happening. I totaled ANR the other day...I had to put a leash on Wally (my wallet), sneaky bastard tried to run away.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm already imagining the hauls after No Buy July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And there were 1 or 2 stuff i really wanted for a long time like Anastasia contour kit (finally in stock) that I went ahead and just ordered before july!


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 26, 2014)

Between ANR, RHPS and the Simpsons collex I am definitely in this group!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in! Definitely not ALL the things but way more than my wallet will enjoy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm in! Definitely not ALL the things but way more than my wallet will enjoy


  Lol totally understand. All or some things is just fine as long as the wallet is crying


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Welcome! Yes ANR, RHPS and the simpsons are going to be bought in full lol
> 
> 
> Lol totally understand. All or some things is just fine as long as the wallet is crying


  It's sobbing in the fetal position..lying on my kitchen floor


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> It's sobbing in the fetal position..lying on my kitchen floor


  Whaaaa why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but but you'll have all the pretty new makeup


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whaaaa why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm supposed to be saving up for my wedding next summer so I thought I'd go on a low-buy after Alluring Aquatic but I guess I'll just have to work more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  can't turn down those Matte beauties that are waiting for me..screaming my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll also try to sell a bunch of stuff to make up for it so it's ok.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm supposed to be saving up for my wedding next summer so I thought I'd go on a low-buy after Alluring Aquatic but I guess I'll just have to work more. :biguns:  can't turn down those Matte beauties that are waiting for me..screaming my name.   I'll also try to sell a bunch of stuff to make up for it so it's ok.


I totally understand! And congrats on the wedding   Yea it is pretty hard to turn down Matte lipsticks...they are kryptonite for me!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea it is pretty hard to turn down Matte lipsticks...they are kryptonite for me!


  Absolutely! 
  Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea it is pretty hard to turn down Matte lipsticks...they are kryptonite for me!








 GudMorrrrning!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm supposed to be saving up for my wedding next summer so I thought I'd go on a low-buy after Alluring Aquatic but I guess I'll just have to work more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! Congrats on your wedding!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm supposed to be saving up for my wedding next summer so I thought I'd go on a low-buy after Alluring Aquatic but I guess I'll just have to work more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> GudMorrrrning!!!!!!


Good Morning


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm more of a spring, sometimes summer, and winter collections girl (the December collections are usually my favorites both from MAC and other brands), but I often buy bits from fall collections.  I only like two things from A Novel Romance collection but The Simpsons and the Matte lip collection will be hard times for my wallet.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

MORNING LADIES!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MORNING LADIES! :flower:


How is everyone today


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MORNING LADIES!


  Rise and shine! and TGIF


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Friday here everyone (including me) acts like its already weekend, so...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Friday here everyone (including me) acts like its already weekend, so...:cheers:  :haha:


Pretty much lol I went to bed early so thats good. I really want fried chicken


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rise and shine! and TGIF


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  That's funny, it's my second favourite F word too! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty much lol I went to bed early so thats good. I really want fried chicken


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's funny, it's my second favourite F word too! lol





Vineetha said:


>


What's your first fav F word...mine is Fried :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's your first fav F word...mine is Fried








 Lets assume thats it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Lets assume thats it! :wink:


I know what it is lol I say it far too much


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know what it is lol I say it far too much








  Lol of course you do!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's your first fav F word...mine is Fried


  Fudge.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fudge.


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fudge.


  Its frappucino for me!!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats on the wedding!


  Thank you, ladies. I'm more than a bit excited about it. I could talk all day about wedding stuff but don't want to turn everyone off so it all keeps boiling up in my head and I create awesome wedding visions in my mind


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you, ladies. I'm more than a bit excited about it. I could talk all day about wedding stuff but don't want to turn everyone off so it all keeps boiling up in my head and I create awesome wedding visions in my mind


  Oh Spill! We are all eager listeners here!!!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Spill! We are all eager listeners here!!!!!


  haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So hard not to tell my fiancé about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you, ladies. I'm more than a bit excited about it. I could talk all day about wedding stuff but don't want to turn everyone off so it all keeps boiling up in my head and I create awesome wedding visions in my mind :eyelove:


I love wedding stuff. I have an eye for planning...so if you ever want to talk about it feel free in here or in a pm...Always here to listen and give feedback


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love wedding stuff. I have an eye for planning...so if you ever want to talk about it feel free in here or in a pm...Always here to listen and give feedback


  yay I will definitely keep that in mind


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT is gorgeousss!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you are gonna rock that! Oh yeah keeping secrets in the midst of so much excitement is the toughest!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses :eyelove:   So hard not to tell my fiancé about it.


That's a beautiful dress! Your fiance will love love this dress on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses :eyelove:   So hard not to tell my fiancé about it.


OMG! That dress is like a fairy tale.princess dress!I love it!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses :eyelove:   So hard not to tell my fiancé about it.


  That dress is gorgeous!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It's gorgeous!   



On your engagement & upcoming wedding!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:

Chanel Fall




YSL Fall



 Above Fetiche Palette in black leather




Fetiche Palette Open--it's gorgeous IRL




Fuchsia Fetiche lipstick, Nail Polish in Taupe Graine & Glossy Stain in Beige Bow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


 Wow :eyelove:  It all looks so stunning. I'd love to splurge on Chanel and Ysl!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It all looks so stunning. I'd love to splurge on Chanel and Ysl!


   Thank you Dolly.  I'm weak.  I actually stalked for that YSL palette, which was exclusively at Saks and sold out very fast.  It might surface at other stores
   in the near future.


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Would like to join this team.....even though I am #TeamBuyAllTheThingsThatILove, Fall collections are almost always
  even bigger hauls than the ones from other seasons.
  I hope that this qualifies me for this team


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

MACina said:


> Good morning, ladies :grouphug:    Would like to join this team.....even though I am #TeamBuyAllTheThingsThatILove, Fall collections are almost always even bigger hauls than the ones from other seasons. I hope that this qualifies me for this team     :bouquet:


Sure does MACina


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Dolly.  I'm weak.  I actually stalked for that YSL palette, which was exclusively at Saks and sold out very fast.  It might surface at other stores[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   in the near future.[/COLOR]


Not weak at all. That takes a strong person to stalk for such a higher end brand...especially with so many after it.


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sure does MACina


 
  Woohoo......very happy to be part of this team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Dolly!


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> haha well I do have a dress that I want to order soon... it's romantic and a little over the top but really suits me and my personality. The ruffles are all roses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That dress is STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 on your upcoming wedding, VelvetLips!


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:
> 
> Chanel Fall
> 
> ...


 
  The YSL collection is gorgeous!!!!!!

I really need to get some stuff from it


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words.  Not in the best mood at the moment...  so it's really nice to have such positive input when I come on here 

  Your haul makes me drool, Medgal07! Beautiful things you got there!


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. * Not in the best mood at the moment...*  so it's really nice to have such positive input when I come on here
> 
> Your haul makes me drool, Medgal07! Beautiful things you got there!


  So sorry to hear that


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.  Not in the best mood at the moment...  so it's really nice to have such positive input when I come on here   Your haul makes me drool, Medgal07! Beautiful things you got there!


oh no! Whats wrong :support:


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

MACina said:


> So sorry to hear that








 I'm gonna be ok. It's just a combination of physical pain ( I twisted my ankle last night and might have ripped my ligaments AGAIN. Stupid clumsy me.) and psychological stress (because I have to submit my bachelor's thesis in two weeks). It will pass.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm gonna be ok. It's just a combination of physical pain ( I twisted my ankle last night and might have ripped my ligaments AGAIN. Stupid clumsy me.) and psychological stress (because I have to submit my bachelor's thesis in two weeks). It will pass.


All the best! A speedy recovery and you'll do great on your thesis!  Keep your head up love


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep your head up love








 Thank you!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 28, 2014)

WAIT. Drooling over all the pretty fall collections that are going to make me broke, wedding porn and people that TOTALLY understand!?! Count me in!  I may not get ALL the pretty things but a lot of them will find their way into my collection despite my BF's best efforts to convince me that I don't need anything else.


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm gonna be ok. It's just a combination of physical pain ( I twisted my ankle last night and might have ripped my ligaments AGAIN. Stupid clumsy me.) and psychological stress (because I have to submit my bachelor's thesis in two weeks). It will pass.


  Feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  And I am sure that you will do perfect on your thesis


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Those hauls


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm gonna be ok. It's just a combination of physical pain ( I twisted my ankle last night and might have ripped my ligaments AGAIN. Stupid clumsy me.) and psychological stress (because I have to submit my bachelor's thesis in two weeks). It will pass.


Hope you feel better soon. :support:


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 28, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> I may not get ALL the pretty things but a lot of them will find their way into my collection despite my BF's best efforts to convince me that I don't need anything else.


  Awesome, isn't it?


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Fall[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


 


MACina said:


> Good morning, ladies :grouphug:    Would like to join this team.....even though I am #TeamBuyAllTheThingsThatILove, Fall collections are almost always even bigger hauls than the ones from other seasons. I hope that this qualifies me for this team     :bouquet:


  :welcome: to the club!!  





lippieluv2013 said:


> WAIT. Drooling over all the pretty fall collections that are going to make me broke, wedding porn and people that TOTALLY understand!?! Count me in!  I may not get ALL the pretty things but a lot of them will find their way into my collection despite my BF's best efforts to convince me that I don't need anything else.


  :wave:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> Good morning, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm gonna be ok. It's just a combination of physical pain ( I twisted my ankle last night and might have ripped my ligaments AGAIN. Stupid clumsy me.) and psychological stress (because I have to submit my bachelor's thesis in two weeks). It will


  Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope your day picks up!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you, hopefulheart


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


 
  Yes.....Fall collection party


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess I'll 'fall' in ladies!  I love the fall collections and I've already started with other brands---I hope that counts too:
> 
> Chanel Fall
> 
> ...


  Do you depot all your blushes? I can't get myself to do that, I love them in their little pots.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol!! I like that one a lot too, lol.   That will look gorgeous on you!   :eyelove:  That palette... amazing haul as always, Medgal. I'm super excited fot the YSL Rose Glow collection, but unfortunately can't find much info about it. I have a strong feeling I'll need one or two things from it.   Do you depot all your blushes? I can't get myself to do that, I love them in their little pots.


  No I've never depotted any of my makeup. I plan to depot some of my eyeshadows because I prefer the pan form (just because they are cheaper). I'm going back and forth on whether I should depot my blushes or not. I bought an insert for my palette if I do decide to. I'm just nervous about damaging any of my blushes or if I'll regret it later on. I don't have that many blushes (at least compared to some people). I think I would have enough to fill a 6 pan palette now. But then my Mineralize blushes and non mac won't be in the same place as my depotted mac blushes! Right now I'm running out of drawer space for my blushes so it's a good idea to depot right now. But I plan to get a vanity in the future so I would have more space! I don't know what to do! I do like them in pots but I'll make more room with them depotted and they will be cheaper when I buy them in the future.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

*A Fall collection party ?*





  MAC, Nars, Dior, Chanel, YSL, Laura Mercier, Guerlain, Bobbi Brown, Givenchy all are on my list.... ( To be followed and continued )


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *A Fall collection party ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yeah, the Guerlain KissKiss and the new Nars lippies, I'd like to get one of each. And then there's the Gucci line launching too... Oh, and Tom Ford, but that will most likely be out of my price range. I'm also trying to save for TF brushes.
  That's why I'm trying really hard to hold on to my giftcards and save them for the MAC stuff, because I'm sure there is some stuff I'll want from other brands.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It all looks so stunning. I'd love to splurge on Chanel and Ysl!


  I am with you! Chanel Fall---I am DOOMED!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> Good morning, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...











LADIES! So glad you are joining us!


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's true. I have most of mine stored in a traincase and the pots fit nicely in there. *Maybe you should wait until you have a vanity and decide then*    Oh yeah, the Guerlain KissKiss and the new Nars lippies, I'd like to get one of each. And then there's the Gucci line launching too... Oh, and Tom Ford, but that will most likely be out of my price range. I'm also trying to save for TF brushes. That's why I'm trying really hard to hold on to my giftcards and save them for the MAC stuff, because I'm sure there is some stuff I'll want from other brands.  [/quote   I think I might! I've put it off for so long why not wait a little longer? I'd hate to regret it! Plus I can finally afford a nice vanity once my pay checks start rolling in!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *A Fall collection party ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> LADIES! So glad you are joining us!


 
  Thank you so much, lipstickaddict


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's true. I have most of mine stored in a traincase and the pots fit nicely in there. Maybe you should wait until you have a vanity and decide then    Oh yeah, the Guerlain KissKiss and the new Nars lippies, I'd like to get one of each. And then there's the Gucci line launching too... Oh, and Tom Ford, but that will most likely be out of my price range. I'm also trying to save for TF brushes. That's why I'm trying really hard to hold on to my giftcards and save them for the MAC stuff, because I'm sure there is some stuff I'll want from other brands.


  Oh yes there will be some stuff from many other brands ! Time to save up for all those beauties ! The Kiss Kiss  and the Nars ones I agree ! Fall 2014 is going to be fierce !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

What is the best and most used Fall makeup item you have bought?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is the best and most used Fall makeup item you have bought?


  EEP! Ummm......that's hard seeing how I wear "Fall makeup" all year long, but I guess I might say Rebel is my most used Fall type colour.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is the best and most used Fall makeup item you have bought?


Probably the *Nars and Chanel *ones, for example Nars es duo in Grand Palais, blushes from Chanel and lipsticks from Chanel too. But *MAC* too ! My fav is Mac Me Over, hands down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> EEP! Ummm......that's hard seeing how I wear "Fall makeup" all year long, but I guess I might say Rebel is my most used Fall type colour.


Me too! And Rebel is a great lippie.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too! And Rebel is a great lippie.


  I lurve Rebel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Probably the *Nars and Chanel* ones, for example Nars es duo in Grand Palais, blushes from Chanel and lipsticks from Chanel too. But *MAC* too ! My fav is Mac Me Over, hands down.


I passed by a chanel counter.....I didn't touch a thing just looked at it all with my mouth open lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I lurve Rebel!


I would like them to make a darker version of Rebel. That is why I am eexcited for the deep raspberry in the Matte Collection lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not weak at all. That takes a strong person to stalk for such a higher end brand...*especially with so many after it.*


 I suppose Dolly---it's so hard to know because the threads don't blow up w/new collections like w/MAC and all of 
   the night stalkers, me included.  Oh and the shirtless male eye candy & soup!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Bought this palette specifically for the "fall" eye look I want to do all the time. It just came in the mail right now! I looked at all sephoras for it no one would sell it because these kvd palettes needed to go back to the company. Anyway I bought it from sephora online!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol!! I like that one a lot too, lol.
> 
> 
> That will look gorgeous on you!
> ...


 ​Thank you.  The only blushes that I've depotted are MAC ---about 22 of them, and put them in pro palettes.  The rest are still in their little pots.  I've never tried to depot  
   a mineralize blush.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I suppose Dolly---it's so hard to know because the threads don't blow up w/new collections like w/MAC and all of [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the night stalkers, me included.  Oh and the shirtless male [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]eye candy & soup![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]      :haha:


All the necessities for a successful stalking party :lol: True I had notice the threads don't blow up but then it is easier to get things or do they still sell out fast?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Gorgeous colors Dolly!!! 



Why did the palettes need to go back to the company----is this a recall like GM?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Gorgeous colors Dolly!!![/COLOR]   :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Why did the palettes need to go back to the company----is this a recall like GM?[/COLOR]


Oh no because she has two new palettes out and these are the older ones. They want to sell the new palettes over the old.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True I had notice the threads don't blow up but then it is easier to get things or do they still sell out fast?


 Sometimes it is easier to get things, but if you snooze you lose out on t_he most __sought after_ collection items.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no because she has two new palettes out and these are the older ones. They want to sell the new palettes over the old.






 Guess they don't work w/the CCOs???


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would like them to make a darker version of Rebel. That is why I am eexcited for the deep raspberry in the Matte Collection lol


I'd LOVE that do much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sometimes it is easier to get things, but if you snooze you lose out on t_he most __sought after_ collection items.


  For sure, I snoozed on this palette for a year idk why it has been out since geez forever I think.
  Finally ready to buy it and it was a journey lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd LOVE that do much!


  Erin said it is a mix of heaux and rebel...so you know I am going to be all over it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Guess they don't work w/the CCOs???


  I never looked, I don't think so though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Erin said it is a mix of heaux and rebel...so you know I am going to be all over it.


Yeah I saw that and it'll be mine!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen KVD in a CCO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think I've ever seen KVD in a CCO.


  It would be cool if KVD was.


----------



## hopefulheart (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bought this palette specifically for the "fall" eye look I want to do all the time. It just came in the mail right now! I looked at all sephoras for it no one would sell it because these kvd palettes needed to go back to the company. Anyway I bought it from sephora online!


  :eyelove:  I've never tried anything from the Kat Von D line. I've been considering one of her newer palettes (Monarch is the nude one right?) for my mom. Either that or the Lorac Pro Palette.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Thank you.  The only blushes that I've depotted are MAC ---about 22 of them, and put them in pro palettes.  The rest are still in their little pots.  I've never tried to depot  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   a mineralize blush. [/COLOR]


  I'm still going back and forth between depotting my MAC blushes. I have 7 regular powder blushes now. So I'd need a duo palette to fit them. Plus I want 2-3 from the new collections and one from a CCO which is always there but I always decide to skip. I'm running out of drawer space but I eventually want a vanity (or an Ikea drawer set). So it's either depot them and have potentially 2 duo blush palettes (because come on, I'm not gonna stop buying blushes when I fill one up) or just wait until I get more makeup storage. I don't know what to do!!! I like the pots but they take up a lot of room. The pans are cheaper but I'm going to accumulate a lot of the duo palettes if I depot. Decisions! Decisions!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

hopefulheart said:


> I'm still going back and forth between depotting my MAC blushes. I have 7 regular powder blushes now. So I'd need a duo palette to fit them. Plus I want 2-3 from the new collections and one from a CCO which is always there but I always decide to skip. I'm running out of drawer space but I eventually want a vanity (or an Ikea drawer set). So it's either depot them and have potentially 2 duo blush palettes (because come on, I'm not gonna stop buying blushes when I fill one up) or just wait until I get more makeup storage. I don't know what to do!!! I like the pots but they take up a lot of room. The pans are cheaper but I'm going to accumulate a lot of the duo palettes if I depot. Decisions! Decisions!!


  Well the monarch palette is great, I swatched it this weekend. It was very pigmented and buttery. 
  I have the Lorac Pro and I love it to the max! This bad boy is just heaven! Ultra buttery, smooth and pigmented.


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  What a gorgeous palette


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Erin said it is a mix of heaux and rebel...so you know I am going to be all over it.


  Yeah! Me too. Fashion Revival, right? Unless we hear about it being a patchy drying disaster, it is going to be MINE! I know from Erin's description that I am going to love this color. I missed Heaux back then and was convinced that I would have loved it and I DO like my Rebel for fall but.. you know a Satin doesn't even belong to the same league as a Matte. Go ahead, Rebel and Heaux..make your baby for me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> What a gorgeous palette :eyelove:


It really is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Yeah! Me too. Fashion Revival, right? Unless we hear about it being a patchy drying disaster, it is going to be MINE! I know from Erin's description that I am going to love this color. I missed Heaux back then and was convinced that I would have loved it and I DO like my Rebel for fall but.. you know a Satin doesn't even belong to the same league as a Matte. Go ahead, Rebel and Heaux..make your baby for me!


Agreed Satins have nothing on Matte lippies! I think that's the one lol I haven't memorized the names yet :haha: Yes make a baby for us lol! I need that lippie in my life


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Yeah! Me too. Fashion Revival, right? Unless we hear about it being a patchy drying disaster, it is going to be MINE! I know from Erin's description that I am going to love this color. I missed Heaux back then and was convinced that I would have loved it and I DO like my Rebel for fall but.. you know a Satin doesn't even belong to the same league as a Matte. Go ahead, Rebel and Heaux..make your baby for me!


  It'll be in my cart as well. I LOVE Rebel, but have always wished it were matte instead of satin and I actually like the satins. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'll be in my cart as well. I LOVE Rebel, but have always wished it were matte instead of satin and I actually like the satins. lol


  Yesss Fashion revival!!!!...and the recent mattes from mac feels more like satin to me than matte! But even otherwise I love satins!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'll be in my cart as well. I LOVE Rebel, but have always wished it were matte instead of satin and I actually like the satins. lol


 The cheap wet n wild dupe Sugar Plum Fairy is a great matte version of Rebel


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, a matte rebel that's what I've been looking for ever since I got into MAC. We don't have wet n wild in Germany and I ordered two of their ipsticks once via amazon and it was a huge pain in the ass. Shipping is way more expensive  than the lip pies themselves, took ages and I had issues with customs, too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> The cheap wet n wild dupe Sugar Plum Fairy is a great matte version of Rebel


  I might have to check that out, haven't used a W&W lippy in years! Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'll be in my cart as well. I LOVE Rebel, but have always wished it were matte instead of satin and I actually like the satins. lol


  I like satins too, but mattes are my fave. They just make the lips look so damn good lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like satins too, but mattes are my fave. They just make the lips look so damn good lol


  Agreed. Matte is the bestest!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. Matte is the bestest!


  in the world


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> in the world


*Matte and Retro Matte *are truly very good indeed, they are so matte that my lips need rehab, but compared to other matte lippies ( Burberry, Givenchy or Nars are semi-matte ) MAC ones are the best. I also love the satin finish, in fact I love all MAC textures, all are worth the splurge IMO.


----------



## masucree (Jul 9, 2014)

I am so in this team!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

masucree said:


> I am so in this team!!


Welcome lol On this thread we enable and buy whatever we feel like lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2014)

masucree said:


> I am so in this team!!


 






   welcome!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

masucree said:


> I am so in this team!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait for fall! (That's an extreme statement coming from a summer person but these color stories are making me drool!)


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

My favorite time to buy makeup is actually Christmas time, you can get a large amount of makeup in those holiday sets for a fairly good price, especially if you wait until just after Christmas (which may not work with MAC, they might be sold out by then!).

  This year I'll probably buy some of the lipsticks that come out in fall. Maybe a blush or two? I already have so much eyeshadow I don't think I'll buy more for awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My favorite time to buy makeup is actually Christmas time, you can get a large amount of makeup in those holiday sets for a fairly good price, especially if you wait until just after Christmas (which may not work with MAC, they might be sold out by then!).  This year I'll probably buy some of the lipsticks that come out in fall. Maybe a blush or two? I already have so much eyeshadow I don't think I'll buy more for awhile.


That's how I am shadow wise as well. I can go quite a long time before I need anymore. Lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I am shadow wise as well. I can go quite a long time before I need anymore. Lol


  Yeah I have like...two UD palettes, all the 2013 Holiday palettes from Stila, at least 10 other random shadows...I seriously have nowhere to put more eyeshadow! 

of course as I write this it occurs to me that I have no MAC eyeshadow or paint pots right now. SOMEONE STOP ME.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah I have like...two UD palettes, all the 2013 Holiday palettes from Stila, at least 10 other random shadows...I seriously have nowhere to put more eyeshadow!    of course as I write this it occurs to me that I have no MAC eyeshadow or paint pots right now. SOMEONE STOP ME. :lol:


I don't have any paint pots either and only a handful of MAC shadows. Just tried my first fluid line when Moody Blooms launched too. I'd probably have more MAC eye products had I not had such an out of control stash by the time I got into MAC. I sure get mighty tempted though. MIGHTY TEMPTED. :lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have any paint pots either and only a handful of MAC shadows. Just tried my first fluid line when Moody Blooms launched too. I'd probably have more MAC eye products had I not had such an out of control stash by the time I got into MAC. I sure get mighty tempted though. MIGHTY TEMPTED. :Lol:


  I used to always have a few mac shadows, but they ran out a few years ago and I just never replaced them. I finally started rehauling my makeup stash last year, but I didn't really hit up the MAC counter until a few months ago. I don't know why I waited...I have no excuse I live five minutes from a MAC counter. 

  Is fluid line like a gel eyeliner? Do I need to buy this?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I used to always have a few mac shadows, but they ran out a few years ago and I just never replaced them. I finally started rehauling my makeup stash last year, but I didn't really hit up the MAC counter until a few months ago. I don't know why I waited...I have no excuse I live five minutes from a MAC counter.   Is fluid line like a gel eyeliner? Do I need to buy this?


I wish I was 5 minutes from a counter! Lol Yeah, the fluidlines are just that. I'd say give them a go if you're a gel liner user. I only use gel liner when I line my eyes so it was weird I hadn't tried them before. The two I have are very creamy and apply wonderfully.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, the fluidlines are just that. I'd say give them a go if you're a gel liner user. I only use gel liner when I line my eyes so it was weird I hadn't tried them before. The two I have are very creamy and apply wonderfully.


  I do use gel liner, but not that often. I've had a pot of black gel eyeliner for a LONG time. 

  I finally have a proper brush to use with it. I suppose I should use it more but most of the time I just line my eyes with a dark shadow. Occasionally I use my Stila smudge stick.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I do use gel liner, but not that often. I've had a pot of black gel eyeliner for a LONG time.
> 
> I finally have a proper brush to use with it. I suppose I should use it more but most of the time I just line my eyes with a dark shadow. Occasionally I use my Stila smudge stick.


  I'd say if you don't use them very often that you probably don't need one, but if you want to maybe give using liner more often a go to give one a try. (Hope that makes sense, I'm running on very little sleep. lol)


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say if you don't use them very often that you probably don't need one, but if you want to maybe give using liner more often a go to give one a try. (Hope that makes sense, I'm running on very little sleep. lol)


  It just depends on what look I'm going for that day, I guess. I'm interested in trying some of the new liners that came out with the moody blooms collection...I know there are a few that are blackish with tinges of color.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It just depends on what look I'm going for that day, I guess. I'm interested in trying some of the new liners that came out with the moody blooms collection...I know there are a few that are blackish with tinges of color.


  Black Ivy is really beautiful that I'd almost feel bad if I didn't enable you. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Black Ivy is really beautiful that I'd almost feel bad if I didn't enable you. lol


I agree


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Black Ivy is really beautiful that I'd almost feel bad if I didn't enable you. lol


  Duly noted! 

  I'm thinking about just going in to the MAC counter and getting my makeup done, I'll tell the lady to use the Moody Blooms collection on me. It's been forever since I've done that.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Duly noted!   I'm thinking about just going in to the MAC counter and getting my makeup done, I'll tell the lady to use the Moody Blooms collection on me. It's been forever since I've done that.


Oh that sounds like fun!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds like fun!


  I used to go to the MAC counter every year and have my makeup done and then I'd buy the entire look. And that would be my makeup for the year, except for a lipstick here and there and replacing items like foundation. 

  Now I'm wondering how I managed to only buy makeup once a year. These days I budget about $50 a month to spend on makeup. Some months I spend more, but I try to stick to the budget.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

I want fall to be here already


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want fall to be here already


  Me too. Partly because the heat is killing me. I suffer every single summer out here. And it's warm here until November. *cries*

  I'm most looking forward to winter though...the best stuff comes out around the holidays.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Me too. Partly because the heat is killing me. I suffer every single summer out here. And it's warm here until November. *cries*  I'm most looking forward to winter though...the best stuff comes out around the holidays.


I feel the same. It is always so hot here. I hate the heat.  On Halloween it starts getting cold a little then by December it isn't anymore


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On Halloween it starts getting cold a little then by December it isn't anymore


  And what's worse is my car has no air conditioning. And it's black. It's MISERABLE driving around in the summer. And pretty soon I start school again...I'll be driving to school during the heat of the day in rush hour traffic, in my black car, and did I mention the dress code is all black? *falls over dead*

  At least my house has a good AC!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> And what's worse is my car has no air conditioning. And it's black. It's MISERABLE driving around in the summer. And pretty soon I start school again...I'll be driving to school during the heat of the day in rush hour traffic, in my black car, and did I mention the dress code is all black? *falls over dead*  At least my house has a good AC!


Oh my goodness. I have the exact same issue. Black car with no AC! It effing kills.  My house doesn't have AC either but I plan on getting a window unit soon.   Ugh that sounds terrible... I wear black all the time so I know how you feel.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> And what's worse is my car has no air conditioning. And it's black. It's MISERABLE driving around in the summer. And pretty soon I start school again...I'll be driving to school during the heat of the day in rush hour traffic, in my black car, and did I mention the dress code is all black? *falls over dead*  At least my house has a good AC!


You weather sounds like my weather! My car doesn't have AC either, I really should fix that one of these years. Lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You weather sounds like my weather! My car doesn't have AC either, I really should fix that one of these years. Lol


  I think it's hotter where you are, but not by a lot. It is on average about 90-100 all summer long, with stints of temps over 100. And the heat starts in May and doesn't end until November. I hate it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds about on par with here, warm or hot most of the year. We've really lucked out this year in my part of the state as it's stayed in the high 90s. Other parts of the state are blistering hot though. I'm thinking August is when where I am is going to become extra unbearable. I'm just glad we aren't having the bazillion days of 100 degree temps this year. I think I'd die. 





pandorablack said:


> I think it's hotter where you are, but not by a lot. It is on average about 90-100 all summer long, with stints of temps over 100. And the heat starts in May and doesn't end until November. I hate it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds about on par with here, warm or hot most of the year. We've really lucked out this year in my part of the state as it's stayed in the high 90s. Other parts of the state are blistering hot though. I'm thinking August is when where I am is going to become extra unbearable. I'm just glad we aren't having the bazillion days of 100 degree temps this year. I think I'd die.


  We've already had *several* days that were 105+ 

  It's like walking into an oven when you go outside in that weather :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> We've already had *several* days that were 105+   It's like walking into an oven when you go outside in that weather :/


 It really is just absolutely miserable. I don't know what's up this year with the highs of *only* 97 or 98, but I'm not complaining. I do not miss this time last year or the year before etc etc with it being over 100 from basically  June through the end of August and sometimes into September every single day . We're getting off easy in the Central TX area so far this year and I'm grateful for it.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Bring on the dark and vampy, and cold and icy collections!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

shedontusejelly said:


> Bring on the dark and vampy, and cold and icy collections!


  @TEAMDARKANDVAMPY!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @TEAMDARKANDVAMPY!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

shedontusejelly said:


> Bring on the dark and vampy, and cold and icy collections!


  YES!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

shedontusejelly said:


> Bring on the dark and vampy, and cold and icy collections!ompom:


Yesss my kind of life lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @TEAMDARKANDVAMPY! :cheer:


That's what the thread should be called lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!! 
My birthday was* Monday 7/7 *and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.




 My Birthday Haul in toto:
 *Chanel*
        Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Poésie* (234)
 Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra *Tissé Vénitien* (232)
 Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra  *Tissé Rivoli* (226)
        Eye Shadow Blending Brush # 20
        Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base
 Dentelle Précieuse Illuminating Face Powder 
        JC Blush Malice 71
        JC Blush Innocence 160

 * YSL*
         Taupe Graine # 53
         Bleu Galuchat # 52 Nail Lacquer
         Beige Peau Glossy Stain # 40, x2
         Couture Palette Couleurs *Parisienne 07* * (**already* *have 03 & 09)*
Couture Palette *Fétiche* Fall 2014 Collection
         Rouge Pur Couture *Fuchsia Fetiche* *208     *

 *Dior*
        Colour Icons Rouge Dior Lipstick, *Tout Paris* 742
 Colour Icons 3 Couleurs Smokey Eye palette *Smoky Gold* 531
Colour Icons Vernis Gel Shine *Reflects* NP 228

 * Tom Ford*
 Lipstick, Slander
        Bronzer Brush 05


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!! [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]My birthday was *Monday 7/7* and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.[/COLOR] :yahoo:  [COLOR=181818]  [COLOR=0000FF]My Birthday Haul in toto:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     *Chanel*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Poésie* (234) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR]Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra  *Tissé Vénitien* (232) [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]        [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra   [COLOR=0000FF]*Tissé Rivoli* (226)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Eye Shadow Blending Brush # 20[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]        [COLOR=0000FF]Dentelle Précieuse Illuminating Face Powder[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        JC Blush Malice 71[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        JC Blush Innocence 160[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     * YSL*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Taupe Graine # 53[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Bleu Galuchat # 52 Nail Lacquer[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Beige Peau Glossy Stain # 40, x2[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Couture Palette Couleurs  *Parisienne 07*  * (* *already*  *have 03 & 09)* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*         * Couture Palette  *Fétiche*  Fall 2014 Collection [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Rouge Pur Couture  *Fuchsia Fetiche*    *208     * [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  *   *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Dior[/COLOR]* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Colour Icons Rouge Dior Lipstick, *Tout Paris* 742[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Colour Icons 3 Couleurs Smokey Eye palette *Smoky Gold* 531[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*        * Colour Icons Vernis Gel Shine *Reflects* NP 228* * [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    *[COLOR=0000FF] Tom Ford[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Lipstick, Slander[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Bronzer Brush 05[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]


Now that's an amazing haul meddy! And happy late birthday!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!!
> My birthday was* Monday 7/7 *and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome Haul and Belated B'day Wishes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Now that's an amazing haul meddy! And happy late birthday!


    Thank you sweet Dolly.  I forgot one item---I purchased the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed in Opal.
   It's an amazing highlighter and should come with a warning label---it's just that good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you sweet Dolly.  I forgot one item---I purchased the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed in Opal.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   It's an amazing highlighter and should come with a warning label---it's just that good.[/COLOR]


I want that one..I saw swatches and it is stunning! How much is it? My dearest meddy you are truly a wonderful person!


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @TEAMDARKANDVAMPY!


 
  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2014)

*Happy belated Birthday, Medgal*


----------



## hopefulheart (Jul 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!! [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]My birthday was *Monday 7/7* and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.[/COLOR] :yahoo:  [COLOR=181818]  [COLOR=0000FF]My Birthday Haul in toto:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     *Chanel*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Les 4 Ombres Quadra Eyeshadow *Poésie* (234) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR]Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra  *Tissé Vénitien* (232) [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]        [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]Les 4 Ombres Multi-effect Quadra   [COLOR=0000FF]*Tissé Rivoli* (226)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Eye Shadow Blending Brush # 20[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]        [COLOR=0000FF]Dentelle Précieuse Illuminating Face Powder[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        JC Blush Malice 71[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        JC Blush Innocence 160[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]     * YSL*[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Taupe Graine # 53[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Bleu Galuchat # 52 Nail Lacquer[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Beige Peau Glossy Stain # 40, x2[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Couture Palette Couleurs  *Parisienne 07*  * (* *already*  *have 03 & 09)* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*         * Couture Palette  *Fétiche*  Fall 2014 Collection [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]         Rouge Pur Couture  *Fuchsia Fetiche*    *208     * [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]  *   *[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Dior[/COLOR]* [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Colour Icons Rouge Dior Lipstick, *Tout Paris* 742[/COLOR] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Colour Icons 3 Couleurs Smokey Eye palette *Smoky Gold* 531[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*        * Colour Icons Vernis Gel Shine *Reflects* NP 228* * [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]    *[COLOR=0000FF] Tom Ford[/COLOR]*[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=0000FF]        [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Lipstick, Slander[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]        Bronzer Brush 05[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [/COLOR]


  Fabulous haul!! Happy belated birthday!! :cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

MACina said:


> *Happy belated Birthday, Medgal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Hopefulheart


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 13, 2014)

Happy belated birthday [@]Medgal07[/@] :wave:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much Vineetha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes that is the one! My dear Meddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Opal you say? I need to try that one and the Rose Gold to see which I prefer. Because right now swatches and pics have me at both


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!!
> My birthday was* Monday 7/7 *and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.
> 
> 
> ...


  What a haul!!!! Happy Birthday


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy belated birthday @Medgal07






Thank you so much Periodinan


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes that is the one! My dear Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's funny Dolly---I wanted the Rose Gold initially but it was SO on Sephora, so I opted for Opal and I love it.  There was a lot of hype around
   Rose Gold but a couple of people felt it was meh, and liked Opal better.  I'm still interested in Rose Gold and may get it when it's restocked.  I had
   no prior experience w/Becca but this highlighter is pretty impressive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> What a haul!!!! Happy Birthday


  Thank you so much Pandorablack!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Forgive me team #TEAMBUYITALLFORFALL2014 for I have sinned against thee----I haven't posted here in awhile.  But, but, but I've been off hauling all the things!!!
> My birthday was* Monday 7/7 *and boy did I haul. I started the week before and stopped Friday evening. I didn't post a pick because it was just way too much.  I'll try to post in the theme makeup thread as I use things.  Most of this is from fall collections except Chanel Malice & the bronzing base.
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW! What a haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Hoping we can keep this thread active as fall and winter approach  So today I bought some SK brushes and what better color than purple and gold for fall. They look so pretty and feel very lovely on the face. What are some recent purchases or furture purchases you all are glad you bought or are looking forward to?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some recent purchases or furture purchases you all are glad you bought or are looking forward to?








#BUYITALLFALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  New buys : #TEAMDENIAL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: #BUYITALLFALL :yahoo:  New buys : #TEAMDENIAL


hahaha #TEAMDENIAL :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some recent purchases or furture purchases you all are glad you bought or are looking forward to?






Yay---we know how to keep the economy stimulated!!!  I ordered 3 more Chanel e/s palettes in Gabrielle, Vendome & Camélia,  Dior Smoky e/s Palette in Kahki, 2 Newly released Dior E/S quints in Bar & Trafalgar, Dior Lipstick in La Vie and just tonight ordered Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold.  
I'm looking forward to the release of Tom Ford's fall collection.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yay---we know how to keep the economy stimulated!!!  I ordered 3 more Chanel e/s palettes in Gabrielle, Vendome & Camélia,  Dior Smoky e/s Palette in Kahki, 2 Newly released Dior [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]E/S quints in Bar & Trafalgar, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Dior Lipstick[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] in La Vie [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and just tonight ordered  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Becca Shimmering [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Skin Perfector[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Pressed [/COLOR] in Rose Gold.   I 'm looking forward to the release of Tom Ford's  fall collection.


Holy mackerel so many fancy brands lol I need to buy one of those becca shimmering skin perfector pressed. I still haven't went to swatch them yet for myself :lol: So many ladies on here rant over how fab TF makeup is, is it really worth the price tag?  Also has any one tried the lorac lipsticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also has any one tried the lorac lipsticks?


    Dolly I strongly suggest you try the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed because it's really pretty amazing.  It performs better than some of my
   high-end highlighters.  Swatch it for your self.  I only have Opal so far, but ordered Rose Gold which previously sold out pretty quickly. 

   Tom Ford is really very good but like all brands,has produced a dud or two.  I love the e/s quads & blushes, as well as the lipsticks that I've purchased.

    I haven't tried any Lorac---please don't give me another brand to love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Dolly I strongly suggest you try the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed because it's really pretty amazing.  It performs better than some of my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   high-end highlighters.  Swatch it for your self.  I only have Opal so far, but ordered Rose Gold which previously sold out pretty quickly. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Tom Ford is really very good but like all brands,has produced a dud or two.  I love the e/s quads & blushes, as well as the lipsticks that I've purchased.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    I haven't tried any Lorac---please don't give me another brand to love[/COLOR]:haha:


I need to and will swatch them once I am near a sephora lol :lol: I have been wanting to try Loracs lipsticks for a while now and never have. Everyone raves about how highly pigmented and matte they are.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hoping we can keep this thread active as fall and winter approach  So today I bought some SK brushes and what better color than purple and gold for fall. They look so pretty and feel very lovely on the face. What are some recent purchases or furture purchases you all are glad you bought or are looking forward to?


 I demand pictures! Those sound lovely.  ETA: I totally read that as blushes, like warm plum and shimmery gold blushes.  Now I see you're talking about your brushes.  Yeah, just ignore me... :blinks:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay---we know how to keep the economy stimulated!!!  I ordered 3 more Chanel e/s palettes in Gabrielle, Vendome & Camélia,  Dior Smoky e/s Palette in Kahki, 2 Newly released Dior E/S quints in Bar & Trafalgar, Dior Lipstick in La Vie and just tonight ordered Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold.
> I'm looking forward to the release of Tom Ford's fall collection.


  Holy fancy haul, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some recent purchases or furture purchases you all are glad you bought or are looking forward to?


  I haven't really bought anything the last few weeks except Copperthorn f/l that I think will be great during Fall/Winter.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

I really need to get on my eyeshadow game since I know I'll wear more in the fall. I need some cool (grayish, taupe, purpleish) neutrals. I'm really tempted to just go ahead and start a palette.   Maybe Quarry, Haux, and Shale? I'm not sure what to start with.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great haul Meddy, so many beautiful palettes, lipsticks, blushes and powders !   Awesome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I demand pictures! Those sound lovely.  ETA: I totally read that as blushes, like warm plum and shimmery gold blushes.  Now I see you're talking about your brushes.  Yeah, just ignore me... :blinks:


:lol: it's cool but now you have me imagining the most gorgeous blush lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't really bought anything the last few weeks except Copperthorn f/l that I think will be great during Fall/Winter.


I agree Copperthorn will be perfect for fall and winter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to get on my eyeshadow game since I know I'll wear more in the fall. I need some cool (grayish, taupe, purpleish) neutrals. I'm really tempted to just go ahead and start a palette.   Maybe Quarry, Haux, and Shale? I'm not sure what to start with.


Quarry and haux are a good start, even shale too.  Those are my favorite kind of neutrals. I hope UD makes a naked 4 that consists of grayish taupe purples


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree Copperthorn will be perfect for fall and winter.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:





Vineetha said:


> :lol:


Oh ladies lol  You both crack me up


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope UD makes a naked 4 that consists of grayish taupe purples


  I know, that would be amazing.  However, they would probably load it with high-shimmer and glitter shades and I would just cry inside and then be an even bigger grumpasaurus than I already am about the Naked palettes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, that would be amazing.  However, they would probably load it with high-shimmer and glitter shades and I would just cry inside and then be an even bigger grumpasaurus than I already am about the Naked palettes.


true! Urban decay always packs so much glitter into palettes with two or three matte shades. It should be even.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> true! Urban decay always packs so much glitter into palettes with two or three matte shades. It should be even.


  Or all matte.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or all matte.


If it was all matte and those pretty taupey purple shades Id buy it no questions asked lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Holy fancy haul, Meddy!


 That's what my wallet said too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilligaf just posted swatches of three of the Becca shades in the Becca thread---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Dilligaf just posted swatches of three of the Becca shades in the Becca thread---:yaay: Run on over and take a look.  I heard Ulta also carries them.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's what my wallet said too![/COLOR]  :haha:


I love Rose Gold! But topaz and opal are beautiful too.  Geez so effing :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or all matte.


  Yeah an all matte naked palette


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Geez so effing


  Rose Gold


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah an all matte naked palette


A dream come true is what that'll be for sure lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilligaf just posted swatches of three of the Becca shades in the Becca thread---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I REALLY wish I hadn't just gone over and checked out those swatches! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rose Gold oke:


It is way to pretty to skip! Are these in store yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY wish I hadn't just gone over and checked out those swatches! lol


Same here! They are so gorgeous. Which did you like the most?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same here! They are so gorgeous. Which did you like the most?


  Um.....all of them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are these in store yet?


  That sephora store tracker never works for me. It says everything is in stock at the nearby stores but never is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My local sephora does not carry Becca but one a little farther does. Just give them a call.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Um.....all of them. :haha:


:lol: I knew you'd say that.  I think they are all beautiful but Rose gold especially


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think they are all beautiful but Rose gold especially


  Rose Gold and Opal are super gorgoeus. I like moonstone in liquid version but not sure how the pressed one is. They had a liquid version for rose gold too which i totally missed. But now its OOS permanently. Wish they bring it back during holidays though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Geez so effing






Get them all!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think they are all beautiful but Rose gold especially


  Yeah, that one is gorgeous, but I think my first buy might be Opal.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rose Gold and Opal are super gorgoeus. I like moonstone in liquid version but not sure how the pressed one is. They had a liquid version for rose gold too which i totally missed. But now its OOS permanently. Wish they bring it back during holidays though!


I didn't even know there was a liquid version. I hope so too because I need these babies especially Rose gold! Which is probably sold out everywhere


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, that one is gorgeous, but I think my first buy might be Opal.


   Opal is truly pretty! If you love highlighters, Becca ones are really worth it. But at the end of the day, its a highlighter and there is tons of product in one so always better to swatch and see and get the ones you will actually reach for most!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, that one is gorgeous, but I think my first buy might be Opal.


Opal on you would be stunning.  I think my first buy will be Opal too because I really love opal anything.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Get them all!!![/COLOR]


Lol on our way to enabler state I see lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so too because I need these babies especially Rose gold! Which is probably sold out everywhere


  The liquid ones are really cool. I mix them with the foundations. They come with an SPF25 and can be used standalone too. The sheen is subtle enough and in no way gives that disco ball look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Opal is truly pretty! If you love highlighters, Becca ones are really worth it. But at the end of the day, its a highlighter and there is tons of product in one so always better to swatch and see and get the ones you will actually reach for most!


Ttue and I will. But Opal is so pretty and Rose Gold...makes it hard to say no lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ttue and I will. But Opal is so pretty and Rose Gold...makes it hard to say no lol


  Yesss opal & rose gold would be my picks too! you cant go wrong with both or either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




both will look awesome on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The liquid ones are really cool. I mix them with the foundations. They come with an SPF25 and can be used standalone too. The sheen is subtle enough and in no way gives that disco ball look.


You described that beautifully btw. You are making me want the liquid too now. I like the idea of a subtle sheen highlight over a disco ball


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss opal & rose gold would be my picks too! you cant go wrong with both or either. :flower: both will look awesome on you!


I hope so. Beacause I may buy them this weekend if they all aren't out of stock lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like the idea of a subtle sheen highlight over a disco ball







  Becca moonstone liquid


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Opal is truly pretty! If you love highlighters, Becca ones are really worth it. But at the end of the day, its a highlighter and there is tons of product in one so always better to swatch and see and get the ones you will actually reach for most!


  I am a highlighter loving heaux!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Becca moonstone liquid


Wow I see what you mean. It is just subtle and a pretty glow. Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am a highlighter loving heaux!!! :haha:


I'm getting there lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm getting there lol


  I slap on some kinda highlighter every day even if I'm just wearing moisturizer. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am a highlighter loving heaux!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I slap on some kinda highlighter every day even if I'm just wearing moisturizer. lol





Vineetha said:


> arty2:


I need to use more highlighters. My fav is a sample of Guerlain meteorites so far. But they are super expensive but last forever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

But that being said I do love my MAC edsf Fairly Precious.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But that being said I do love my MAC edsf Fairly Precious.


  MAC EDSF's are amazing. Unless they are over the top glitzy blitzy I try to snag those whenever MAc puts out one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> MAC EDSF's are amazing. Unless they are over the top glitzy blitzy I try to snag those whenever MAc puts out one.


FP is pretty glittery and hard to wear in summer because if I sweat the glitter drops and ends up all over my face lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> FP is pretty glittery and hard to wear in summer because if I sweat the glitter drops and ends up all over my face lol


  Yeah same here, unless they really blend into a soft sheen i am not happy with my highlighter. Sheen yes but not glitter. Its best to swatch and see in the store before going for EDSF's or any highlighter for the same reason. Though they all appear really pretty in the pan, some can be real gitzy blitzy. I hate when those accentuate the pores.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah same here, unless they really blend into a soft sheen i am not happy with my highlighter. Sheen yes but not glitter. Its best to swatch and see in the store before going for EDSF's or any highlighter for the same reason. Though they all appear really pretty in the pan, some can be real gitzy blitzy. I hate when those accentuate the pores.:sigh:


I agree. Swatching in store is best.  I wonder if if my sephora has the becca ones. i checked ulta and they do not.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wonder if if my sephora has the becca ones. i checked ulta and they do not.


  I think they should. These have been around a while now at Sephora so you should be able to swatch them there if they carry BEcca.My local store doesnt carry Becca as a brand but the one in the mall does. I assume in few days Ulta will also have those since they just started carrying the brand online.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

And this is my next in list.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.sephora.com/beach-tint-shimmer-souffle-P386405?skuId=1584606&om_mmc=ppc-GG&mkwid=x2gBUJO5&pcrid=44432911239&pdv=c&site=us_search&country_switch=us&lang=en


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think they should. These have been around a while now at Sephora so you should be able to swatch them there if they carry BEcca.My local store doesnt carry Becca as a brand but the one in the mall does. I assume in few days Ulta will also have those since they just started carrying the brand online.


Good to know about ulta. And I will vheck well call my sephora today. I don't think mine does but I am sure the one a few miles away does.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And this is my next in list. http://www.sephora.com/beach-tint-s...dv=c&site=us_search&country_switch=us&lang=en


Holy crap is that a blush and highlight in one


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy crap is that a blush and highlight in one


  It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the watermelon/moonstone and Lychee/opal ones


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is   I want the watermelon/moonstone and Lychee/opal ones :haha:


My sephora sells those  i just checked lol I want to go see them this weekend yay. Yes the watermelon/moonstone sounds pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes the watermelon/moonstone sounds pretty


  YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YAYYYY!!!! :rasta:


I'm excited if theres one thing I love more than blush...it is a blush highlight duo all in one lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

What are some good moisturizers?  I get pretty dry skin in the fall and winter.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some good moisturizers?  I get pretty dry skin in the fall and winter.


  Korres skincare ( around 30-40€ ) wildrose range and others  Chanel Hydra Beauty ( 65€ here ) I cannot do without  Avène Hydrance Optimale ( 16€ ), serum + day cream are a good combo Estée Lauder Renutriv Leightweight ( 150€ here ) it is very good but for you only to be used in Winter IMO L'Occitane shea butter cream ( in Winter too )  Clinique Moisture Surge Intense  ( any time, it is a moisturizer only )   Just to name a few I used and I love ( my skin is dry now and sensitive too if it works for me well it will work for you at my age lol I know How to soothe my skin ) ^^ Hope this is helpful Dolly


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I get pretty dry skin in the fall and winter.


  I am a big fan of Clarins Hydraquench. Thats the one I have been using for years and totally love. MAC Lighful mositurizer is really nice too. Another excellent option is Bare Minerals Purely nourishing moisturizer. All the 3 work pretty well for me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Korres skincare ( around 30-40€ ) wildrose range and others  Chanel Hydra Beauty ( 65€ here ) I cannot do without  Avène Hydrance Optimale ( 16€ ), serum + day cream are a good combo Estée Lauder Renutriv Leightweight ( 150€ here ) it is very good but for you only to be used in Winter IMO L'Occitane shea butter cream ( in Winter too )  Clinique Moisture Surge Intense  ( any time, it is a moisturizer only )   Just to name a few I used and I love ( my skin is dry now and sensitive too if it works for me well it will work for you at my age lol I know How to soothe my skin ) ^^ Hope this is helpful Dolly


Thank you the list is super helpful!  I love clinique products so I may start with that moisturizer first.  I have a few of there products already


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am a big fan of Clarins Hydraquench. Thats the one I have been using for years and totally love. MAC Lighful mositurizer is really nice too. Another excellent option is Bare Minerals Purely nourishing moisturizer. All the 3 work pretty well for me!


thank you. I have been wondering about the MAC moisturizers for a while now


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have been wondering about the MAC moisturizers for a while now


  I really like both Studio & Lightful from MAc. But once the lightful came out, thats the one I have been going for. A little goes a long way and I enjoy the plushed hydrated feel too. For the same reason, on oily skin types, it can go either way because it really depends on the amount you use. I have combination skin type and I absolutely love these.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I really like both Studio & Lightful from MAc. But once the lightful came out, thats the one I have been going for. A little goes a long way and I enjoy the plushed hydrated feel too. For the same reason, on oily skin types, it can go either way because it really depends on the amount you use. I have combination skin type and I absolutely love these.


Thanks for letting me know. I have combo too. It can be a bit oily but mainly dry.  I guess I should buy the travel size versions if there are any. I know there are a few on the site but idk.if that is one of them available in that size.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I guess I should buy the travel size versions if there are any. I know there are a few on the site but idk.if that is one of them available in that size.


  Ah yes they do have the studio moisture in travel size online! I totally forgot. Yeah you can try that before taking the plunge!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ah yes they do have the studio moisture in travel size online! I totally forgot. Yeah you can try that before taking the plunge!


Perfect on friday I will throw it in cart :winkiss:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perfect on friday I will throw it in cart


  Along with Glam, right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Along with Glam, right? oke:


With Glam of course


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Have any of you ladies tried the Tokyomilk Dark lip elixirs?  Because I totally want them all.

  http://www.sephora.com/femme-fatale-collection-lip-elixirs-P311139?skuId=1430792


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Tokyomilk Dark lip elixirs?  Because I totally want them all.  http://www.sephora.com/femme-fatale-collection-lip-elixirs-P311139?skuId=1430792


I was wondering the same. i want them too. The brand seems lovely.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was wondering the same. i want them too. The brand seems lovely.


  I'm willing to be the tester!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Tokyomilk Dark lip elixirs?  Because I totally want them all.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/femme-fatale-collection-lip-elixirs-P311139?skuId=1430792


  I have and I am not a big fan. It doesnt feel all that diff from the usual salves. I prefer Jack black any day to these. But it could be very well my stubborn dry lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm willing to be the tester! :woot:


me too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have and I am not a big fan. It doesnt feel all that diff from the usual salves. I prefer Jack black any day to these. But it could be very well my stubborn dry lips.


I am reading the reviews and people are saying they work well and smell great. I am willing to toss one in the next time I order from sephora.  I have sort dry lips too so it does make me worry that it won't work for me


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> me too lol


  I want to try: 
  La Vie En Rose No. 42
  Absinthe No. 84
  Salted Caramel No. 36


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have sort dry lips too so it does make me worry that it won't work for me


  Yeah, I'm kind of worried about that, too.   I really want to try the Bite Agave Lip Mask.  My lips peel easily (ew) so that might help.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to try:  La Vie En Rose No. 42 Absinthe No. 84 Salted Caramel No. 36


It is probably weird but I want to try Clove Cigarette :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of worried about that, too.   I really want to try the Bite Agave Lip Mask.  My lips peel easily (ew) so that might help.


I gave it a try in store the bite agave lip mask. It really works.  I also have been meaning to buy the bite mint lip thingy...idk what it os called. But I followed up the mask with the mint lip stuff and I had super soft baby lips :lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is probably weird but I want to try Clove Cigarette


  I thought about that because I love cloves in baked goods and love the smell of clove cigarettes, but I'm afraid my lips would go numb since clove oil is a topical anesthetic.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I thought about that because I love cloves in baked goods and love the smell of clove cigarettes, but I'm afraid my lips would go numb since clove oil is a topical anesthetic.


True. My brother uses a whole clove for his teeth to stop the pain :lol:  I may give it a try I don't mind numb lips lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh is this the "buy the Glam" lippie thread?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh is this the "buy the Glam" lippie thread?


It seems that way :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It seems that way


  It's sitting in my MAC cart along with a palette...for blushes...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> It's sitting in my MAC cart along with a palette...for blushes...


Buy them oke:  I have to wait for Glam on friday but you need to buy now now now :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am a highlighter loving heaux!!!






Meeeeee too Nay!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may give it a try I don't mind numb lips lol






Careful---you might drool if your lips are numb.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Meeeeee too Nay!!!![/COLOR]


:frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Careful---you might drool if your lips are numb.[/COLOR]:lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Get them all!!!


 








  Now I am tempted by them too....but fortunatly I only want Moonstone and Opal


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

I feel like I need stone lip pencil


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone else excited for the Artificially Wild/Muddy trends collection from MAC?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> :thud:      Now I am tempted by them too....but fortunatly I only want Moonstone and Opal


Opal! I think that one is super popular


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else excited for the Artificially Wild/Muddy trends collection from MAC?


 
  Me Me Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Suuuuuuuuuuper excited


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Opal! I think that one is super popular








  it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Me Me Me :nanas:     Suuuuuuuuuuper excited :clapping:


I am buying all the shadows for sure


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am buying all the shadows for sure


  Me too....my list is long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Can' t wait


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Me too....my list is long :haul:    Can' t wait ompom:


I also want stone lip pencil and ccb n shell. Oh and Pink cult blush  :lol:


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I also want stone lip pencil and ccb n shell. Oh and Pink cult blush


  Besides the eyeshadows I want  the 2 new CCBs, both blushes (I adore Pink Cult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and need more BUs) , Icon and Obviously Bare.

  I am very excited for Au Nature and Breaking Ground.I loveeeeeeee CCBs


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Besides the eyeshadows I want  the 2 new CCBs, both blushes (I adore Pink Cult :eyelove:  and need more BUs) , Icon and Obviously Bare.  I am very excited for Au Nature and Breaking Ground.I loveeeeeeee CCBs :bigheart:


Those two CCBs sounds great but I am so clueless as to how to use them on my face. I know the lighter like shell I can use to highlight.


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know the lighter like shell I can use to highlight.


 
  I plan on using them on my cheeks and eyes.I love to play with completely different colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will also try them my lips!

  Especially Au Nature is so unique....I really can' t wait to play with it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Between Ulta & Sephora, i might have splurged a bit on Becca!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :sigh: Between Ulta & Sephora, i might have splurged a bit on Becca! :headbang:


why? You can never spend too much lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> I plan on using them on my cheeks and eyes.I love to play with completely different colors    I will also try them my lips!  Especially Au Nature is so unique....I really can' t wait to play with it ompom:


I may buy it because the color is so unique. Are CCB too oily for use on the eyes? I hope it is pigmented because Id love to buy it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> why? You can never spend too much lol


  Never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shhh... keep it down. #TEAMLOWBUYJULY 

  And on an excited note, me got 2 of those Beach tint souflles, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Watermelon/moonstone form Sephora & Papaya from Ulta( gave in to free full size beach tint offer)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Never :haha: Shhh... keep it down. #TEAMLOWBUYJULY  And on an excited note, me got 2 of those Beach tint souflles, :yahoo:  (Watermelon/moonstone form Sephora & Papaya from Ulta( gave in to free full size beach tint offer)


:yahoo: great haul  Ulta has me over here tempted too. That is such a good deal imo Let me know how you like the beach tint souffles, you know I need some


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Let me know how you like the beach tint souffles, you know I need some


  Actually Ultas reward program is looking more and more tempting than Sephora and most of the times, the free gifts are super nice too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Yesss You need some Souffles (the becca kind, of course)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Actually Ultas reward program is looking more and more tempting than Sephora and most of the times, the free gifts are super nice too.:amused:   :yahoo: Yesss You need some Souffles (the becca kind, of course):haha:


Agreed. Ultas point system is great. You get double points on your birthday, full size item on your birthday aswell. Coupons all the time. They also sell regular items that a drugstore would have. I love it there truthfully. Don't get me wrong I love sephora but they almost never have deals or sales. They never give away free full size items with certain brands. I usually keep sephora for holiday perfume buying and special items.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed. Ultas point system is great. You get double points on your birthday, full size item on your birthday aswell. Coupons all the time. They also sell regular items that a drugstore would have. I love it there truthfully. Don't get me wrong I love sephora but they almost never have deals or sales. They never give away free full size items with certain brands. I usually keep sephora for holiday perfume buying and special items.


  True. Their revamped rewards program is really cool!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True. Their revamped rewards program is really cool!


I love that they sell not so high end brands as well.  Lol did I say that already


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Let me know how you like the beach tint souffles, you know I need some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  http://www.temptalia.com/round-becca-beach-tint-shimmer-cheek-souffles-thoughts-comparisons


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/round-becca-beach-tint-shimmer-cheek-souffles-thoughts-comparisons   :haha: oke:


I love the look of Fig/opal, guava/moonstone,  And lychee/opal :flower: The others are pretty too but those three are like hubba hubba lol


----------



## mel33t (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/round-becca-beach-tint-shimmer-cheek-souffles-thoughts-comparisons   :haha: oke:


  Lychee Opal!!:eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lychee Opal!!


  Yess, Pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Based on the swatches it kinda looks close to raspberry & watermelon. I have to def swatch and see at the stores next time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lychee Opal!!:eyelove:


I know  it is so pretty


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it is pigmented because Id love to buy it.


  I have rather dry lids and no problems using CCBs on my eyes.


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> why? *You can never spend too much* lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> I have rather dry lids and no problems using CCBs on my eyes.


Oh good to know. My eye lids aren't oily maybe a bit sometimes. So I could use it makes me happy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh my I came to the wrong thread!!! This thread is dangerous!!!  I'm going back to Enabler-ville


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh my I came to the wrong thread!!! This thread is dangerous!!!  I'm going back to Enabler-ville :haha:


This is the hardcore version of enabler-ville lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh my I came to the wrong thread!!! This thread is dangerous!!!  I'm going back to Enabler-ville








 come back here now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  come back here now!


You tell her :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You tell her








 As you said, the thread is hardcore


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  As you said, the thread is hardcore :amused:


It is :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is


  We not only enable but get enabled along the way too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We not only enable but get enabled along the way too


Yup   No body crashes and burns here lol theres a train to enabler ville lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No body crashes and burns here lol theres a train to enabler ville lol


  Between here & enablerville we arent missing anything  and not letting anyone miss too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Between here & enablerville we arent missing anything  and not letting anyone miss too:haha:


:haha: the offcial saying


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the offcial saying








 True!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  True!


It would be cool if we win those sk set lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It would be cool if we win those sk set lol


  Totally! What is there in trying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In a moment there are gonna be about couple thousand more tags!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Totally! What is there in trying! :haha: In a moment there are gonna be about couple thousand more tags!


Ttue but like you said it is worth trying   Idk if I should tag you back lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk if I should tag you back lol


  I dont think thats needed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just says like the post, tag a friend & friend should follow sk! tthats it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think thats needed.:winkiss:  it just says like the post, tag a friend & friend should follow sk! tthats it!


Ok cool fingers crossed


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh good to know. My eye lids aren't oily maybe a bit sometimes. *So I could use it makes me happy*


  Give them a try for sure then!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is the hardcore version of enabler-ville lol


 I know I felt like I walked into a room where everyone was watching Porn :haha:   





Vineetha said:


> :lol:  come back here now!


 No !! Too much temptation I feel so dirty lol   





Dolly Snow said:


> You tell her :lol:


 ;haha:  





Vineetha said:


> :haha:  As you said, the thread is hardcore :amused:


 It really is hardcore


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It really is hardcore








This is a place just for a bunch of sexy biatches lol too share their makeup porn with other makeup porn addicts lmao


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha: This is a place just for a bunch of sexy biatches lol too share their makeup porn with other makeup porn addicts lmao


 Makeup porn! COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 25, 2014)

Fall MAC is gonna do me in


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is a place just for a bunch of sexy biatches lol too share their makeup porn with other makeup porn addicts lmao


 
  THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Makeup porn! COUNT ME IN!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 25, 2014)

Makeup porn!!!!    You know what's sad there probably is such a thing lol. Whatever tickles your pickle.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You know what's sad there probably is such a thing lol. Whatever tickles your pickle.


  I love following makeup accounts on instagram lol!
  I love watching lipsticks be hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love following makeup accounts on instagram lol!
> I love watching lipsticks be hahaha


  Lmao me too


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You know w*hat's sad there probably is such a thing* lol. Whatever tickles your pickle.








 High chances, I dare not google


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2014)

Count me in of course ! *Crazy* thread ! lol


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> High chances, I dare not google :amused:


 I dread to think what the search results would be lmao!


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> High chances, I dare not google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> High chances, I dare not google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol someone do it.....wait noooo lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Count me in of course ! *Crazy* thread ! lol


  We love crazy people lol on this crazy thread lol


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol noooo don't   Lol someone do it.....wait noooo lol


  If anyone does make sure you delete the browsing history lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 25, 2014)

I Googled and just got a lot of images of porn stars with no makeup. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We love crazy people lol on this crazy thread lol








I know lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> If anyone does make sure you delete the browsing history lmao


  Hahahaha  





NaomiH said:


> I Googled and just got a lot of images of porn stars with no makeup. lol


:lmao: what the heck


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We love crazy people lol on this crazy thread lol


 
  YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I know lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

MACina said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS :clapping:    :grouphug:       :nanas: :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:


I love those dancin nanas lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love those dancin nanas lol


 
  Me too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Trying to buy all the things!!!!



Dolly honey that's Becca Rose Gold Pressed in the center


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :nanas: :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:   [COLOR=0000FF]Trying to buy all the things!!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly honey that's Becca Rose Gold Pressed in the center[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


Holy rose gold thats beautiful :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy rose gold thats beautiful


  Thank you---I love it but think I like Opal better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you---I love it but think I like Opal better [/COLOR]


I think i do too meddy. Opal seems more universal


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Opal seems more universal


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke: oke:


poke poke :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> poke poke








wht happened to the swatching trip planned to sephora this weekend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: wht happened to the swatching trip planned to sephora this weekend :whip:


It isn't the weekend yet :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It isn't the weekend yet


  isnt tomm saturday?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or did my brain get fried too along with everything else today?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> isnt tomm saturday?  or did my brain get fried too along with everything else today?:haha:


Yes and I am going with my check :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes and I am going with my check


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


:dancin:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  oh that sexy dance again girly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh that sexy dance again girly! :lol:


:lol: it's friday and I am looking for stuff to watch :dancin: :dancin: :dancin:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

I am so obsessed with anything grey right now :dancin:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it's friday and I am looking for stuff to watch


  I dont have an ounce of energy left. Dead inside! need that beauty sleep to recharge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have a blast *shaking *& *rocking *buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so obsessed with anything grey right now


  I looove grey esp e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and we didnt win that giveaway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont have an ounce of energy left. Dead inside! need that beauty sleep to recharge.hboy:  you have a blast *shaking* & *rocking* buddy!:lol:


:lol: me too but I am still up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I looove grey esp e/s    and we didnt win that giveaway:haha: next time!


Aww shucks well next time :lol:


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I Googled and just got a lot of images of porn stars with no makeup. lol


  same here ^^


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

I ordered glam a while ago lol Just wanted to announce it here too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> same here ^^


:lol:


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 26, 2014)

have you guys ever had bad make up days/phases? I feel like lately my make up doesn't always work out the way I want..even basic things..and sometimes I feel like rubbing it all off again when I'm done. Never had that before. Maybe it's a phase of self-consciousness or are my products giving up on me?


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> have you guys ever had bad make up days/phases? I feel like lately my make up doesn't always work out the way I want..even basic things..and sometimes I feel like rubbing it all off again when I'm done. Never had that before. Maybe it's a phase of self-consciousness or are my products giving up on me?


 Yes! Mainly with my foundation and eyeliner it just looks wrong to me, nobody else notices but it just doesn't look right. It always happens on important days aswell where my makeup needs to be perfect (typical!). I think it depends on how my skin behaves.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Yes! Mainly with my foundation and eyeliner it just looks wrong to me, nobody else notices but it just doesn't look right. It always happens on important days aswell where my makeup needs to be perfect (typical!). I think it depends on how my skin behaves.


  yes on the happening on important days. whenever I want to look my best lately..it turns out messy and I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> yes on the happening on important days. whenever I want to look my best lately..it turns out messy and I feel uncomfortable.


 Sometimes I do feel like pressure and stress has a lot to do with it and then when one tiny thing happens (for me it's not being able to find a certain makeup brush or dropping something) the rest of my makeup goes wrong, it's my mindset sometime.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> have you guys ever had bad make up days/phases? I feel like lately my make up doesn't always work out the way I want..even basic things..and sometimes I feel like rubbing it all off again when I'm done. Never had that before. Maybe it's a phase of self-consciousness or are my products giving up on me?


Oh yes for sure I do.  Actually I have done that before rubbed it all off. Got sad because it just wasnt right or looked good to me. I am my biggest critic.  I am right there with you.  Usually for me days like that are filled with stress and sadness and it makes me feel so down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Sometimes I do feel like pressure and stress has a lot to do with it and then when one tiny thing happens (for me it's not being able to find a certain makeup brush or dropping something) the rest of my makeup goes wrong, it's my mindset sometime.


I agree too. It all has to deal the mindset too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mac workshop today at a Nordstrom Oakbrook. I have a $50 credit and a $20 Nordstrom note. I'm not afraid to use them... I misplaced my Ruby Woo...I think I need a back up Also I hit CCO last night and scored  @lizziejean3 will make sure I don't go too crazy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Also I hit CCO last night and scored @lizziejean3 will make sure I don't go too crazy


  Girl if you lost RW, you need another for sure.

  Yay for CCO hauls


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Usually for me days like that are filled with stress and sadness and it makes me feel so down.


  Going to one of my best friends's birthday today and crossing my fingers that today will be a good make up day, especially because my skin has become a little irritated and I need to cover up some blemishes. I want to look and feel pretty again! Glad I'm not alone with my sad make up moods


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 26, 2014)

CCO Haul Lipgloss in Feelin' So Good Lipstick in Shag RiRi Woo lipgloss All 3 for $37.61 tax included


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> CCO Haul Lipgloss in Feelin' So Good Lipstick in Shag RiRi Woo lipgloss All 3 for $37.61 tax included


Great deal enjoy


----------



## mel33t (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Going to one of my best friends's birthday today and crossing my fingers that today will be a good make up day, especially because my skin has become a little irritated and I need to cover up some blemishes. I want to look and feel pretty again! Glad I'm not alone with my sad make up moods


  You're not alone. I've been having a good week but last week my tzone looked like a thanksgiving turkey all greased with butter. I really find that just doing my basic skincare and minimal to no makeup helps.   If you can, do like a hydrating mask. It'll make you're skin look healthy and refreshed.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> If you can, do like a hydrating mask. It'll make you're skin look healthy and refreshed.


  I just finished my make up and I feel pretty  Worked out well today. But I didn't try anything fancy. Stuck with a basic cat liner (my go to), subtle beige eyeshadow, accentuated brows, a little blush and highlighter..and concealer for the blemishes of course. Paired it with a thin layer of Plumful lipstick for the BBQ and will take something bright with me to change my look up for when we hit the dancefloor later!

  Thanks for being so thoughtful, girls  I thought I was being weird about it


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> All 3 for $37.61 tax included








 awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Going to one of my best friends's birthday today and crossing my fingers that today will be a good make up day, especially because my skin has become a little irritated and I need to cover up some blemishes. I want to look and feel pretty again! Glad I'm not alone with my sad make up moods


I hope it turns out beautifully love.  Just remember you are going to see your best friend and it'll be fun. You'll be happy. Catch us up on how the makeup went.   My skin has a few blemishes too at the moment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> CCO Haul Lipgloss in Feelin' So Good Lipstick in Shag RiRi Woo lipgloss All 3 for $37.61 tax included


What a great haul


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What a great haul








So did you get a chance to drop off the cheque at Sephora!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> CCO Haul Lipgloss in Feelin' So Good Lipstick in Shag RiRi Woo lipgloss All 3 for $37.61 tax included


  Nice haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So did you get a chance to drop off the cheque at Sephora!


  Lmao yes I went.
  My sephora didn't have any of the highlighters to swatch, all they had were the souffles.
  And only the three I didn't want.
  I swatched them still and they are super pretty.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao yes I went.
> My sephora didn't have any of the highlighters to swatch, all they had were the souffles.
> And only the three I didn't want.
> I swatched them still and they are super pretty.


  Oh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Still Ulta will launch it soon, I think 8th. Hopefully they will have more testers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No cheque for Sephora, it goes to Ulta now!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I hope UD makes a naked 4 that consists of grayish taupe purples *


  OMG that would be fantastic! I'd promptly buy it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG that would be fantastic! I'd promptly buy it.


  It would be a dream come true for me, I would not even care for swatches.
  Just throw my money at them and walk away with a palette lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes for sure I do.    Actually I have done that before rubbed it all off. Got sad because it just wasnt right or looked good to me.  I am my biggest critic.  I am right there with you.  Usually for me days like that are filled with stress and sadness and it makes me feel so down.
> ...


  I totally related to your statement about wanting to look pretty again.  For awhile my skin was breaking out so often with big cystic acne.  I felt gross.  Even if you cover up the redness it's hard to cover the bump and have it stay concealed.   And pretty much any time I sweat I feel gross and therefore, not pretty.  It makes me feel so good when I'm squeaky clean and my skin is clear!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yesterday's scores from Nordstrom Oak Brook, Nordstrom Water Tower and Sephora. The only item missing is my Ruby Woo back up  Heading home to Iowa this afternoon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Yesterday's scores from Nordstrom Oak Brook, Nordstrom Water Tower and Sephora. The only item missing is my Ruby Woo back up  Heading home to Iowa this afternoon


Love it! Have a safe trip home


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I totally related to your statement about wanting to look pretty again.  For awhile my skin was breaking out so often with big cystic acne.  I felt gross.  Even if you cover up the redness it's hard to cover the bump and have it stay concealed.   And pretty much any time I sweat I feel gross and therefore, not pretty.  It makes me feel so good when I'm squeaky clean and my skin is clear!


  I totally understand how you all feel. My skin is really bad at the moment at least I think so and see it that way. My bf keeps telling me it is not so bad and I look beautiful but i just don't feel that way. My skin is really dry and I have some pimples which are not really pimples, I would call them bumps.They just won't go away. I have them in my face and on my decolleté atm. I just can't cover them they are always visible. Now it is bikini season which makes it even worse. Also I feel like my face looks a little bit puffy right now. All this is a consequence of the cortisone i had to take. I am now reducing the dose, that's why my skin is getting worse and worse.  I just can't do anything about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

My skin either ladies, has not been its best lately.
  I do not have perfect skin, and makeup doesn't make it look perfect either.
  Filters do. 
  This week my skin is at its worse, probably do to the extreme heat lately, combined with all the stress I have been under.


  Hopefully soon your skin and makeup moods improve. So we all can be happy and love makeup again.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 27, 2014)

My skin has been awful recently aswell, I've been getting really red and infected spots on my face, nothing covers them up! I've never really had issues with pimples but recently it's been so bad, I've been close to tears some days. I've been trying some elemis overnight serum and that seems to be helping a bit, no new pimples have appeared and the other ones seem to of calmed down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been trying some elemis overnight serum and that seems to be helping a bit, no new pimples have appeared and the other ones seem to of calmed down.


  I've been trying some new face masks.
  Hopefully they will work. I am going to try some new one tonight, I forget the brand.
  I rarely get pimples, but this last week or so I have had them and they just make me so upset sometimes.

  I am sorry your skin is not well, and it has brought you near to tears.
  I want you to know you are not alone. I have cried this morning about my skin.
  Usually it looks ok but today and yesterdays makeup application just left me feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awful to say the least.

  I hope it clears up soon for you @kirstw91


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow! I did not know that this thread existed - and I did not name it this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I would have.

  You guys should try a sample of that Boscia Detox face cleanser. Its pretty amazing for clearing the skin up & making it feel squeaky clean. I really really love it! I'm using it with my Chanel cleanser.

  Hi Dolly Dear


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Wow! I did not know that this thread existed - and I did not name it this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao Hello elegant

  You know I have heard some great stuff about Boscia as a brand. So I am pretty interested, and I will take any recommendations to better my skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao Hello elegant
> 
> You know I have heard some great stuff about Boscia as a brand. So I am pretty interested, and I will take any recommendations to better my skin.











  I've heard only good things about the line. I really really love the cleanser... it makes the skin so soft & smooth & feels so squeaky clean. I hate almost every cleanser that I have ever tried other than my Chanel Gel Purete which I have used forever.

  Stress wreaks havoc on the skin, no doubt


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :kiss:   I've heard only good things about the line. I really really love the cleanser... it makes the skin so soft & smooth & feels so squeaky clean. I hate almost every cleanser that I have ever tried other than my Chanel Gel Purete which I have used forever.  Stress wreaks havoc on the skin, no doubt


Ain't that the truth. Along with a stressful life and the terrible heat...skin needs ultra live and care right now. Boscia is my next to try on my list. So I'll sample the detox face cleanser.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > :kiss:   I've heard only good things about the line. I really really love the cleanser... it makes the skin so soft & smooth & feels so squeaky clean. I hate almost every cleanser that I have ever tried other than my Chanel Gel Purete which I have used forever.  Stress wreaks havoc on the skin, no doubt
> ...


  I've never tried Boscia so I'll have to check it out.  For awhile I was only using FAB cleanser with my Clarisonic.  I really like it because it's foamy and very gentle, but it doesn't have anything in it to fight breakouts.  I bought some Nuetrogena cleanser with salicylic acid and started alternating and that seems to have helped.  The heat and humidity make my skin so oily.  If it helps anyone, some insurance will cover visits to a dermatologist.  I used to go and get microdermabrasion, glycolic acid peels and a facial and it was covered by my insurance.  That was great because the derm 's office was like a spa, nice relaxing music and a darkened room.  Aaahhh. The bad part was I'd have to go back to work afterwards and I'd have these giant red bumps on my face.  So embarrassing.


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Wow! I did not know that this thread existed - and I did not name it this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Elegant


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

To prepare for fall....I bought a concealer stick for my undereyes...it works ok. Not super amazing. But it does what I wanted.  Leaves my skin natural and moisture packed, non greasy, and it doesn't crease. All and all I am satisfied! I also bought a nail polish and I decided to try the covergirl sensitive skin foundation aswell. All on sale too at ulta lol  Any recent purchases this weekend?


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> To prepare for fall....I bought a concealer stick for my undereyes...it works ok. Not super amazing. But it does what I wanted.  Leaves my skin natural and moisture packed, non greasy, and it doesn't crease. All and all I am satisfied! I also bought a nail polish and I decided to try the covergirl sensitive skin foundation aswell. All on sale too at ulta lol  Any recent purchases this weekend?


  Yes I got Bokdly bare lip liner & sunbasque blush and a Marc Jacobs Daisy rollerball


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes I got Bokdly bare lip liner & sunbasque blush and a Marc Jacobs Daisy rollerball


Sounds awesome!  I love marc jacobs perfumes. I got a chance to try Daisy Dream...his latest perfume! I love it so much, will buy it for my birthday.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds awesome!  I love marc jacobs perfumes. I got a chance to try Daisy Dream...his latest perfume! I love it so much, will buy it for my birthday.


  I have the roller ball for Dot and I've been obsessed with it. I also really like Lola, but mainly that's a fall/winter scent for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have the roller ball for Dot and I've been obsessed with it. I also really like Lola, but mainly that's a fall/winter scent for me.


You know what I've never had a chance to sample Lola...how is it?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know what I've never had a chance to sample Lola...how is it?


  Its very different from his other scents. There's more of a spicy-musky finish if that makes sense while I think Daisy, Dot, and now Honey is light and fresh.  I really like it though, I don't like super sweet perfumes like Prada Candy or Juicy Couture. I'd say picking up a rollerball is worth it, its a "grown up" scent lol.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been trying some new face masks. Hopefully they will work. I am going to try some new one tonight, I forget the brand. I rarely get pimples, but this last week or so I have had them and they just make me so upset sometimes.  I am sorry your skin is not well, and it has brought you near to tears. I want you to know you are not alone. I have cried this morning about my skin. Usually it looks ok but today and yesterdays makeup application just left me feeling hboy:  awful to say the least.  I hope it clears up soon for you @kirstw91


 Thank you dolly snow, I hope your skin gets better soon aswell and those masks work. I think mine could be a reaction to makeup or skincare products, I'm just going to write down every product I use each day to try and eliminate products.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds awesome!  I love marc jacobs perfumes. I got a chance to try Daisy Dream...his latest perfume! I love it so much, will buy it for my birthday.


  Now I need daisy dream!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have the roller ball for Dot and I've been obsessed with it. I also really like Lola, but mainly that's a fall/winter scent for me.


  Now I need Dot too!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Any recent purchases this weekend?*


  I bought 3 Bobbi Brown lippies from her latest release (Electric Violet,Taffeta and Cosmic Pink), a Lancome Blush (Indian Rose), another Dior Fluid Stick (Mona Lisette) and a YSL Kiss & Blush (Prune Impertinente).
  And I placed an order for another Armani Sheer Fluid.I ordered #9....looks so pretty in the swatches!
  From MAC I had to order some staples: Mineralize Charged Water and Strobe Liquid.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> I bought 3 Bobbi Brown lippies from her latest release (Electric Violet,Taffeta and Cosmic Pink), a Lancome Blush (Indian Rose), another Dior Fluid Stick (Mona Lisette) and a YSL Kiss & Blush (Prune Impertinente).
> And I placed an order for another Armani Sheer Fluid.I ordered #9....looks so pretty in the swatches!
> From MAC I had to order some staples: Mineralize Charged Water and Strobe Liquid.


  Awesome Haul  @MACina





  YSL Kiss & Blush Rouge Libertine is something I have been eyeing for a while. I need to check that one out on the next trip to Seph!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Haul for the week: Beauty Blender micro minis, Becca Pressed highlighter in Rose Gold, Becca Beach Tint Souffle in watermelon and Pappaya, Few Formula X NP's, Some staples from MAC like the wipes and Cleanse off, YSL Glossy stain Rouge Filtre, Bite Beauty Framboise.


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome Haul  @MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, Vineetha!
  Love your haul too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so tempted by the Becca powders after reading all the raves here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think that I will get Moonstone soon!

  Bite Beauty is awesome....I loveeeee all the stuff I have from that brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So far I only have the YSL Kiss & Blush Fuchsia Desinvolte and now I wanted to have a Fall color.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Vineetha!
> Love your haul too
> 
> 
> ...


  The new Bite Beauty  matte crayon shades are really nice esp Peche, Framboise and Fraise. They have a second set of shades like purple, mostly fall ones launching on Aug 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Moonstone is pretty, I have that one in Liquid version. You should def give the Becca highlighters a try, they are super pretty shades and I love the texture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose gold is also being launched in liquid version soon!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The new Bite Beauty  matte crayon shades are really nice esp Peche, Framboise and Fraise. *They have a second set of shades like purple, mostly fall ones launching on Aug 1 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those purples are the ones I am suuuuuuuper excited for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  August 1st???? That is so soon YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I have Moonstone (powder) and Pearl (liquid) in my list.I am NW10 and think that they will suit me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> Those purples are the ones I am suuuuuuuper excited for
> 
> 
> 
> ...








AH yes! For your skintone both will look awesome!!!!
  Yes Aug 1 along with NARS FAll collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :cheer: AH yes! For your skintone both will look awesome!!!! Yes Aug 1 along with NARS FAll collection!!!!!!!!!:clapping:


  I can't wait for the NARS fall collection. That blush


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> AH yes!* For your skintone both will look awesome!!!!*
> Yes Aug 1 along with NARS FAll collection!!!!!!!!!


 
  Thanks, good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  From the Nars Fall collection only Jardin Perdu is appealing to me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> Thanks, good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me likez the blush too! Jardin Perdu Duo is awesome too! All the recent duos put out with collections have been awesome!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, I hate my skin today. I am just about to cry...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, I hate my skin today. I am just about to cry...








 A cooling face mask like cucumber one or clay one can be a quick fix! Tried that?


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me likez the blush too! Jardin Perdu Duo is awesome too! *All the recent duos put out with collections have been awesome!*


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> A cooling face mask like cucumber one or clay one can be a quick fix! Tried that?


 I have tried some face masks and creams but nothing works. I think I just can't do anything about it since it might be related to my medication. My body is missing the cortisone I gave him for many weeks. Effing cortisone


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Effing cortisone


  Oh Okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefuly soon it will reacclimatize then and it will start looking and feeling better in no time!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Okay  Hopefuly soon it will reacclimatize then and it will start looking and feeling better in no time!


 I hope so... it seems like it is getting worse and worse.  It's so frustrating.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, I hate my skin today. I am just about to cry...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> I bought 3 Bobbi Brown lippies from her latest release (Electric Violet,Taffeta and Cosmic Pink), a Lancome Blush (Indian Rose), another Dior Fluid Stick (Mona Lisette) and a YSL Kiss & Blush (Prune Impertinente).
> And I placed an order for another Armani Sheer Fluid.I ordered #9....looks so pretty in the swatches!
> From MAC I had to order some staples: Mineralize Charged Water and Strobe Liquid.














  Oh what fun purchases! They are all great & very pretty shades.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got that Give Me Some Lip set & Guava Tint from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I ordered Raspberry tint right away.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, I hate my skin today. I am just about to cry...


  Same it is just not up to par today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> I bought 3 Bobbi Brown lippies from her latest release (Electric Violet,Taffeta and Cosmic Pink), a Lancome Blush (Indian Rose), another Dior Fluid Stick (Mona Lisette) and a YSL Kiss & Blush (Prune Impertinente).
> And I placed an order for another Armani Sheer Fluid.I ordered #9....looks so pretty in the swatches!
> From MAC I had to order some staples: Mineralize Charged Water and Strobe Liquid.


  Woohoo sounds awesome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got that Give Me Some Lip set & Guava Tint from Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Glad you loved and got what you wanted


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Any recent purchases this weekend?


  Becca SSP Liquid in Topaz (I have the liquid AND pressed in Opal and I'm in love), Shimmer Souffle in Fig/Opal (Papaya/Topaz is AMAZING too), Peachy Nude Saint from Lipstick Queen, Prophecy Formula X from Sephora, Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Eye Shadow in Beach Sand (<3), Bite Lipsticks in Centifolia and Muscat, Nars Larger Than Life Lipgloss in Tiber and a shit ton of random drugstore makeup (Milani eyeshadows, L'oreal lip balms, etc).

  I had a busy weekend. I have defected from #teamnobuyjuly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Becca SSP Liquid in Topaz (I have the liquid AND pressed in Opal and I'm in love), Shimmer Souffle in Fig/Opal (Papaya/Topaz is AMAZING too), Peachy Nude Saint from Lipstick Queen, Prophecy Formula X from Sephora, Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Eye Shadow in Beach Sand (<3), Bite Lipsticks in Centifolia and Muscat, Nars Larger Than Life Lipgloss in Tiber and a shit ton of random drugstore makeup (Milani eyeshadows, L'oreal lip balms, etc).
> 
> I had a busy weekend. *I have defected from #teamnobuyjuly!*






Awesome, awesome haul!!  I'm loving the Becca pressed in Rose Gold & Opal---Opal seems to have more staying power, but both are gorgeous.
           How do you like the liquid version????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Wow! I did not know that this thread existed - and I did not name it this
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Now this is where you belong---you'll be quite comfortable here babe!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome, awesome haul!!  I'm loving the Becca pressed in Rose Gold & Opal---Opal seems to have more staying power, but both are gorgeous.
> How do you like the liquid version????


  The liquid version is amazing! I agree with @Vineetha that you could use it all-over by itself or with moisturizer and/or foundation and it gives this absolutely ethereal glow without being in your face SHIMMER. I have combination skin (add the Florida humidity), so I do need to use a blotting sheet after a few hours, but otherwise it's wonderful and I recommend it 100%. I'm also a highlighter hoarder!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got that Give Me Some Lip set & Guava Tint from Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Enjoy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> The liquid version is amazing! I agree with @Vineetha that you could use it all-over by itself or with moisturizer and/or foundation and it gives this absolutely ethereal glow without being in your face SHIMMER. I have combination skin (add the Florida humidity), so I do need to use a blotting sheet after a few hours, but otherwise it's wonderful and I recommend it 100%. I'm also a highlighter hoarder!


  Well I hope it's permanent.  I'd like to at least use 1/2 of my Tom Ford Fire Lust before I add another liquid 
   highlighter, but I will definitely add this to my wish list.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2014)

MACina said:


> I bought 3 Bobbi Brown lippies from her latest release (Electric Violet,Taffeta and Cosmic Pink), a Lancome Blush (Indian Rose), another Dior Fluid Stick (Mona Lisette) and a YSL Kiss & Blush (Prune Impertinente).
> And I placed an order for another Armani Sheer Fluid.I ordered #9....looks so pretty in the swatches!
> From MAC I had to order some staples: Mineralize Charged Water and Strobe Liquid.






Great haul MACina!  I've been obsessed with the YSL K & B---recently wore *Fuchsia Desinvolte* 
      (Hot Pink) *01.  **Prune Impertinente *(Burgundy) *11 *is an excellent choice!!!!  ENJOY all of your amazing    
      goodies!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul MACina!  I've been obsessed with the YSL K & B---recently wore *Fuchsia Desinvolte*
> (Hot Pink) *01.  **Prune Impertinente *(Burgundy) *11 *is an excellent choice!!!!  ENJOY all of your amazing
> goodies!!!!!


  Thank you so much, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I have been wearing FD a lot during the last time.It is such a pretty shade for Summer.
  And PI should really be perfect for Fall.
  The K&Bs are also amazing bases for blushes and lipglasses


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> To prepare for fall....I bought a concealer stick for my undereyes...it works ok. Not super amazing. But it does what I wanted.  Leaves my skin natural and moisture packed, non greasy, and it doesn't crease. All and all I am satisfied! I also bought a nail polish and I decided to try the covergirl sensitive skin foundation aswell. All on sale too at ulta lol  Any recent purchases this weekend?


  I wish. I'm so broke right now. Going to have to sell some make up (hopefully).  I may even sell my back up of Heaux.  I need food!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Now this is where you belong---you'll be quite comfortable here babe!!










  And you as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I created the thread when I read the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I couldn't even get on here last night due to some weird message.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> And you as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh I thought your name was all over this!  We've finally found a suitable home.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Oh I thought your name was all over this! * We've finally found a suitable home.


 






  I am feeling very homey here too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:   And you as well   I thought I created the thread when I read the name :amused: :kiss:   I couldn't even get on here last night due to some weird message.


Same for me. Some weird message kept popping up. SMH


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad you lovely ladies love it here :flower:


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love marc jacobs perfumes. I got a chance to try Daisy Dream...his latest perfume! I love it so much, will buy it for my birthday.


  soooo late but Daisy Dream is LOVEEEE


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> soooo late but Daisy Dream is LOVEEEE


I can't wait to buy it for my birthday


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been wearing Daisy Eau So Fresh, but maybe I should look into Daisy Dream!  I usually like all Marc Jacobs perfumes.


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't wait to buy it for my birthday


  just smells amazing!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

MACina said:


> I am feeling very homey here too


  Yay MACina


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> just smells amazing!!


 True dat boo lol  





Anaphora said:


> I've been wearing Daisy Eau So Fresh, but maybe I should look into Daisy Dream!  I usually like all Marc Jacobs perfumes.


I really like daisy eau so fresh too. I was going to buy that one for my birthday actually..but then I smelled Daisy Dream and it is amazing.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really like daisy eau so fresh too. I was going to buy that one for my birthday actually..but then I smelled Daisy Dream and it is amazing.


  I think you just enabled me.  Totally buying a rollerball.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think you just enabled me.  Totally buying a rollerball.


It is so worth a rollerball and big bottle of perfume lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.
I'm in love with every one of them!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm in love with every one of them!!![/COLOR]


Holy moly! :thud:


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm in love with every one of them!!![/COLOR]


 The one in the bottom righthand corner is totally up my alley. Great haul!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm in love with every one of them!!![/COLOR]


  Beautiful!!!  Got the LE one because of all you lovely ladies at the Chanel thread!! Enjoy them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful!!! Got the LE one because of all you lovely ladies at the Chanel thread!! Enjoy them


 That's Tissé Poésie---my favorite!  Thanks WD!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy moly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.
> I'm in love with every one of them!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> All My Children---Chanel recently came out with 9 (one was limited edition) and in order to uphold the philosophy of this thread I purchased 7.
> I'm in love with every one of them!!!


 





  whoaaaaaaaaaaa.....fantastic


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

I love seeing all your hauls :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

This thread seems to be a huge fail...oh well  Anyways with the upcoming collections I am pretty excited for buying more vampy lip colors :yahoo:


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank goodness for the 20% off at Ulta. I hear a lot of good stuff about Mally. Looking forward to trying it


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways with the upcoming collections I am pretty excited for buying more vampy lip colors


  I wouldn't say it's a fail at all!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thank goodness for the 20% off at Ulta. I hear a lot of good stuff about Mally. Looking forward to trying it


  Was it 20% off the Pulp Fiction stuff too?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways with the upcoming collections I am pretty excited for buying more vampy lip colors


   What no way!  We are just starting with the thread! 
  Vampy you say, count me in


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Was it 20% off the Pulp Fiction stuff too?


  Ulta never gives that 20% off name brands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the exclusion list is longer than NH


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This thread seems to be a huge fail...oh well  Anyways with the upcoming collections I am pretty excited for buying more vampy lip colors :yahoo:


 why would you say that my doll?  It's not a fail at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ulta never gives that 20% off name brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wishful thinking. I thought it was a HUGE long shot. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wishful thinking. I thought it was a HUGE long shot. lol


  Just wait for a few weeks, UD will have Sep F&F soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thank goodness for the 20% off at Ulta. I hear a lot of good stuff about Mally. Looking forward to trying it


Same here. i hear good things about Mally and never tried her stuff. Let us know how it is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> why would you say that my doll?  It's not a fail at all.





Vineetha said:


> What no way!  We are just starting with the thread!  Vampy you say, count me in :yahoo:





NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't say it's a fail at all!


Thanks ladies :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  So who else is excited for ANR well for the most part the lippies lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Me me me


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So who else is excited for ANR well for the most part the lippies lol








 Right here!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

I want LK since I skipped TTT!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I want LK since I skipped TTT!


 :cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>







  LK,HA and GK


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So who else is excited for ANR well for the most part the lippies lol


  I'm thinking it's going to turn out to be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. While the idea of LK looking like a less of a pain in the ass version of TTT is tempting, so does one of the lippies in the Matte collection if memory serves. So do I really need 2 more workable versions of that colour? No. No I don't. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Me me me





Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:  Right here!





Vineetha said:


> I want LK since I skipped TTT!





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :cheer:





Vineetha said:


> :ymca:  LK,HA and GK


Woohoo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking it's going to turn out to be a :fluffy: . While the idea of LK looking like a less of a pain in the ass version of TTT is tempting, so does one of the lippies in the Matte collection if memory serves. So do I really need 2 more workable versions of that colour? No. No I don't. lol


lol uh yes yes you do


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Other than the mattes from matte and nasty girl, the only thing I am rooting for are Simpsons blushes and RHPS ones. So I will start with the 3 from this one and skip something towards the end collections if its all the same.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Other than the mattes from matte and nasty girl, the only thing I am rooting for are Simpsons blushes and RHPS ones. So I will start with the 3 from this one and skip something towards the end collections if its all the same.


  I really hope the Simpsons blushes aren't lame!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really hope the Simpsons blushes aren't lame!


I swear if they are it'll be sad


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really hope the Simpsons blushes aren't lame!


  True! Why did MAC have to go for 2 blue pink Matte blushes back to back????????????????


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol uh yes yes you do


  Nope! lol
  I re-looked at the swatch of Living Legend from matte and I think that'll be closer to TTT than LK is. I'd prefer LL of LK any day as it has more purple.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I swear if they are it'll be sad


  me too! those are the only things i want from tis collex!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True! Why did MAC have to go for 2 blue pink Matte blushes back to back????????????????


Yea but you get more with the Simpson's and for roughly the same price


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> me too! those are the only things i want from tis collex!


Same here


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea but you get more with the Simpson's and for roughly the same price


  Its $26 ???


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True! Why did MAC have to go for 2 blue pink Matte blushes back to back????????????????


  Because they're douchebags, that's why. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its $26 ???


People on IG are saying $ 24


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

I sure hoped not $30 like proenza ones. I  dont feel like shelling out that for MAC blushes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because they're douchebags, that's why. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

I love vampy lips too much to skip any :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love vampy lips too much to skip any :lol:


 :werd:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love vampy lips too much to skip any :lol:


 I know, vampy lips are fabulous!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

MACina said:


> I am feeling very homey here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same here. i hear good things about Mally and never tried her stuff. Let us know how it is


  I don't have a lot of Mally products, but I love the ones that I do have! She always makes really pretty shades & great quality


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

:hello: Elegant-one,  happy to see your beautiful self.  How are things with you?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Elegant-one, happy to see your beautiful self. How are things with you?








 Hi dear sweet Melrose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Doing good, just busy. How about you? I love seeing you here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really like this thread!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww thanks love, I'm doing pretty good......enjoying my staycation and hanging out with you guys.  I love it here always


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Awww thanks love, I'm doing pretty good......enjoying my staycation and hanging out with you guys. I love it here always











 same here...I like hanging with you too!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 31, 2014)

So I suddenly want every Lipstick Queen lipstick in existence and I've never even tried a single one! Anyone have input?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't have a lot of Mally products, but I love the ones that I do have! She always makes really pretty shades & great quality


  Now I must go try some Mally products! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now I must go try some Mally products! lol


  I have never tried the brand either although I have thought of picking up the shadow stick sets from QVC. Thats the only product I have been interested in but never got around doing that! Face Defender looked Silicon-y to me and my skin & that wouldnt go too well together.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now I must go try some Mally products! lol


Nor me...I am so curious too. She always looks so pretty too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I suddenly want every Lipstick Queen lipstick in existence and I've never even tried a single one! Anyone have input?


Haven't tried them yet either. But All I have heard are good things about the brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't have a lot of Mally products, but I love the ones that I do have! She always makes really pretty shades & great quality


I always watch her shows on QVC or HSN, I forget which channel she is usually on. Everything always looks so great and easy to use. Plus side she always looks fabulous too in her products.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now I must go try some Mally products! lol


  She designs shades that are so wearable & beautiful for ALL skin tones. I love her ..she is so much fun. I never got a product from her that I didn't like. I have a bunch of her eye brightener duo ended pencils (same shade) that I loooooooooooove. It has a light golden highlighter cream pencil on one end & the matching powder sponge applicator on the other end in the same highlighter shade - its amazing in corners of the eyes etc., but... I love to run a thin line of the powder just under my lower lash line liner...makes the eyes pop. She knows color.

  Hi babe!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Plus side she always looks fabulous too in her products.


  Me too. I haven't watched in a while so I'll have to look for her again. I also love to watch QVC when Holly from Smashbox is on.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have never tried the brand either although I have thought of picking up the shadow stick sets from QVC. Thats the only product I have been interested in but never got around doing that! Face Defender looked Silicon-y to me and my skin & that wouldnt go too well together.


  Shypo & I both own that Face Defender & LOVE it!!! Its really amazing stuff. It makes your makeup last FOREVER & gives it the best soft-focus natural look.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok Peeps...here's some Friday Night Giggles...well, it made hubs & I laugh


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Shypo & I both own that Face Defender & LOVE it!!! Its really amazing stuff. It makes your makeup last FOREVER & gives it the best soft-focus natural look.








 Now I have to give it a go. I was worried it would be too silicon-y. I will check it out on my next trip to Ulta! Thanks @elegant-one


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok Peeps...here's some Friday Night Giggles...well, it made hubs & I laugh


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now I have to give it a go. I was worried it would be too silicon-y. I will check it out on my next trip to Ulta! Thanks @elegant-one


  Well, I'm not sure how it acts on any kind of oily skin because mine is just normal to sometimes dry. It looks silicon-y in the pan, but not on the skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok Peeps...here's some Friday Night Giggles...well, it made hubs & I laugh


:lmao: oh heavens.......I loved the end bit lol and the part about the unicorn :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh heavens.......I loved the end bit lol and the part about the unicorn








 It really made me laugh. I know I'm off the charts for crazy...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  It really made me laugh. I know I'm off the charts for crazy...:busted:


:lol: as am I


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: as am I


  Hehehe...anything else is just boring :drinks:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Hehehe...anything else is just boring :drinks:


Agreed lol I'd rather be cooky than normal


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuckin hilarious, elegant.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Was it 20% off the Pulp Fiction stuff too?


 Yes'm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

How is everyone today


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone today


Fine! 
  It is a little hot here which makes everything you do kinda exhausting but all in all I'm fine.
  I've got a new shampoo which has an apple-smell that makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What about you?


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Tired, need coffee.  I'm trying to get excited about fall collections but it is hard when the weather is sweltering.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 2, 2014)

:yawn: Good morning ladies, thank you for asking Dolly. Doing fine  and you?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone today


  Good morning buddy!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Fuckin hilarious, elegant.


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought the bareMinerals starter kit today. I had the SA put foundation , bronzer and finishing powder on me at the counter and it came out naturally looking and gave me just the amount of coverage I was looking for. I chose the original dewy foundation. I'm amazed at how well the color matches my skin tone. Of course I had to take the lightest shade of the bunch 'fair'    By buying the kit I spent more than I thought I would but it's just two Euro more than the foundation and brush alone so it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok Peeps...here's some Friday Night Giggles...well, it made hubs & I laugh


  Haha good one elegantone, made my morning.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Fine!  It is a little hot here which makes everything you do kinda exhausting but all in all I'm fine. I've got a new shampoo which has an apple-smell that makes me happy :lol:  What about you?


I feel ya. The heat here is extremely awful :sigh: im glad you are fine. I love apple smelling shampoos. Sadly my shampoo just smells like shampoo :lol: which brand is your shampoo? I am ok for the most part.  





Vineetha said:


> Good morning buddy! :flower:


Morning V :flower:  





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :yawn: Good morning ladies, thank you for asking Dolly. Doing fine  and you?


Glad you are doing fine. Im ok thank you for asking :frenz:  





martiangurll said:


> Tired, need coffee.  I'm trying to get excited about fall collections but it is hard when the weather is sweltering.


I am tired too. i ended up going to bed super late. Like six am :lol: I agree about the heat. This is august so it usually has the worse summer weather :hot:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree about the heat. This is august so it usually has the worse summer weather








 you cray cray


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel ya. The heat here is extremely awful :sigh: im glad you are fine. I love apple smelling shampoos. Sadly my shampoo just smells like shampoo :lol: which brand is your shampoo? I am ok for the most part. Morning V :flower: Glad you are doing fine. Im ok thank you for asking :frenz: I am tired too. i ended up going to bed super late. Like six am :lol: I agree about the heat. This is august so it usually has the worse summer weather :hot:


  I don't think you have this one in the US...  It is made in Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why just okay? Anything wrong?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  you cray cray


maybe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't think you have this one in the US...  It is made in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea I don't think they do. But I am sure some brand here does apple scented shampoo. Oh well with my mom being "sick" and the fact the health insurance is giving me hassle is sort of what's stressful right now.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> maybe








Me going to Sephora today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have to check out that Unlawful blush. Hopefully they have a tester out. I want to see how big the silver shimmer is if possible.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh well with my mom being "sick" and the fact the health insurance is giving me hassle is sort of what's stressful right now.


Oh, sorry to hear that. Hope everything will fall into place for you and your mom and you'll be able to feel better soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me going to Sephora today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol oh a trip to doomsville.....oh just unlawful blush today lol can't wait to see your* HAUL *when you are back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. Hope everything will fall into place for you and your mom and you'll be able to feel better soon


  Thanks lovey love, I am sure it will fall into place eventually.
  You always have very kind things to say and make me feel better.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks lovey love, I am sure it will fall into place eventually.
> You always have very kind things to say and make me feel better.


That's nice of you to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You truly deserve to feel better and to be able to enjoy life bc you're such a nice person


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's nice of you to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That was a lovely thing to say.
  I'd like to think of myself as nice, so that makes me feel better you mentioning it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh a trip to doomsville.....oh just unlawful blush today lol can't wait to see your* HAUL *when you are back


  Walking straight to counter. geting unlawful that i have called beforehand and put on hold. billing, running out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FOCUS is the keyword, 
  well I can hope this is how it is gonna be right?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That was a lovely thing to say.
> I'd like to think of myself as nice, so that makes me feel better you mentioning it.


I think many people will agree with me in that point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just keep you're head up and I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That was a lovely thing to say.
> I'd like to think of myself as nice, so that makes me feel better you mentioning it.


  Oh D I really admire how selflessly you take care of your mom. Though I have seen you being sad at her condition I have never seen you shying away from the responsibilities or griping about it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Walking straight to counter. geting unlawful that i have called beforehand and put on hold. billing, running out:supacool:  FOCUS is the keyword,  well I can hope this is how it is gonna be right? :haha:


lmao I tried that the other day....I ended up walking out with two kvd lippies over the one I put on hold :lol: I hope it works out for you lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

I immediately need someone to tell me some bad things about this palette and SOON! I looooveeee it! 

  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I think many people will agree with me in that point   Just keep you're head up and I'm sure everything will be fine :winkiss:


Thank you babe   





Vineetha said:


> Oh D I really admire how selflessly you take care of your mom. Though I have seen you being sad at her condition I have never seen you shying away from the responsibilities or griping about it!   :support:


Thank you. The way I see it she cared for me for many years and still does. This is the least I could do for her. She feels embarrassed and ashamed for how she is now. But like I tell her she is still my mother and I love her too much. Nothing will change that no matter the conditions.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I immediately need someone to tell me some bad things about this palette and SOON! I looooveeee it!   http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-review-photos-swatches


lol I saw that and :thud: it is far to pretty


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I immediately need someone to tell me some bad things about this palette and SOON! I looooveeee it!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-artist-palette-review-photos-swatches








I think I need that tooo....


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think I need that tooo....


  Oh lord! Not the answers I was looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But yeah we all need it!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you. The way I see it she cared for me for many years and still does. This is the least I could do for her. She feels embarrassed and ashamed for how she is now. But like I tell her she is still my mother and I love her too much. Nothing will change that no matter the conditions.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 2, 2014)

I really wanted to pick some e/s from MUFE and make a palette. But the individual refills are sold at $21 each which makes it just not worth it.
  But all the 8 shades included with the palette are part of their permanent range which makes it all the more allutring tbh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh lord! Not the answers I was looking for! :haha:  But yeah we all need it! :thud:


lol I agree we all do


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

I know! Why must they be so much and then the palettes are $1. wtf? Lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Walking straight to counter. geting unlawful that i have called beforehand and put on hold. billing, running out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow...I need to hear what you think about the shade


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh well with my mom being "sick" and the fact the health insurance is giving me hassle is sort of what's stressful right now.








 x 1000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Why just okay? Anything wrong?


Aww man, I thought it was Yogurt when I first saw the pic


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

Sooo, here is that funny video I posted (got removed) Friday night. At the very end of this one - 5:12 is the Male Matrix ...


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Sooo, here is that funny video I posted (got removed) Friday night. At the very end of this one - 5:12 is the Male Matrix ...


  ROFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> x 1000000000000000000000000000000000


  You are so wonderful


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so wonderful








 We love each other Dear Dolly!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I do the same!
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO!!!!!!








 It so makes me laugh every time I watch it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone else notice the price increase on the blushes?
  I went to buy one and saw a dollar increase lol not bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> We love each other Dear Dolly!


  That we do elegante


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

Which blushes Dolly?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It so makes me laugh every time I watch it


  It's so wrong, and so offensive in so many ways that it's hilarious. I like how hairdressers scored "hot but crazy." I'm in beauty school to be an esthetician and that amused me greatly.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's so wrong, and so offensive in so many ways that it's hilarious. I like how hairdressers scored "hot but crazy." I'm in beauty school to be an esthetician and that amused me greatly.


  True. He must have dated a few hairdressers where it didn't go well LOL. I felt bad for girls named Tiffany too


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> True. He must have dated a few hairdressers where it didn't go well LOL. I felt bad for girls named Tiffany too


  LOL yes. I have a friend named Tiffany who is hot and definitely not crazy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Which blushes Dolly?


  MAC ones.......


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> LOL yes. I have a friend named Tiffany who is hot and definitely not crazy.


  Ha!  Well, i know for sure that i am past a 4 crazyompom: :flower:  Why dont some of the smilies post  geesh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> LOL yes. I have a friend named Tiffany who is hot and definitely not crazy.


  I knew a tiffany and she was crazy but not hot lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

So cali has had some pre fall weather over the weekend.
  I loved it! 
  And it started raining too. 
  However now it is back to hot hot weather.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Why dont some of the smilies post geesh


  I'd say, and I'm being generous here, I'm at least an 8 crazy.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I knew a tiffany and she was crazy but not hot lol


  I know a girl named Tiffany, she's kinda hot and crazy - really crazy. On this scale: probably more than a 10


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I know a girl named Tiffany, she's kinda hot and crazy - really crazy. On this scale: probably more than a 10 :lol:


:lol: the tiffany I know is more than a 10 crazy


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the tiffany I know is more than a 10 crazy








Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have never met any person who's crazier than the Tiffany I know.
  We shouldn't measure craziness using numbers from 1-10, we should measure it in "Tiffanys" (or with numbers from 1 to Tiffany)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :haha: Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have never met any person who's crazier than the Tiffany I know. We shouldn't measure craziness using numbers from 1-10, we should measure it in "Tiffanys" (or with numbers from 1 to Tiffany) :lol:


:lmao: omg that's perfect!  I love that idea hahaha you are hilarious


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love that idea hahaha you are hilarious


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


:lol: literally brightened my super shitty day


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> literally brightened my super shitty day


  I'm glad it did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  May I ask what's wrong? Did anything bad happen?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm glad it did   May I ask what's wrong? Did anything bad happen?


Just a really rough day with my parents


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just a really rough day with my parents


  Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Did you have a fight?
  I hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

:frenz: Dolly, I'm sorry. Hugs coming at cha


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just a really rough day with my parents


 Oh Dolly dear :support:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just a really rough day with my parents








 huggles DD


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just a really rough day with my parents


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just a really rough day with my parents


  And this is why I live FAR away from my family. Hope today is better  I'm gonna need a retail therapy fix today. I have a whiny sick child...I mean husband at home today  Men are worse than babies when sick...especially if they were mama's boys   Hitting Sephora


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no    Did you have a fight? I hope you'll feel better soon :support:


Oh no no fight. Medical things came up and it just becomes a bit much for me to handle on my own is all really.  But I appreciate the concern love :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hug:





Vineetha said:


> huggles DD :support:





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Oh Dolly dear :support:





Jill1228 said:


> :frenz: Dolly, I'm sorry. Hugs coming at cha


Thank you loves! :support:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> And this is why I live FAR away from my family. Hope today is better  I'm gonna need a retail therapy fix today. I have a whiny sick child...I mean husband at home today  Men are worse than babies when sick...especially if they were mama's boys   Hitting Sephora


Lol oh don't I know that's true! Why do men act like babies lol or why do they feel the need to complain about a simple cold? Lol I'll never know.  Retail therapy always helps especially when there are things on your list......? So what's on the to buy at sephora list :lol:  I may go this friday to sephora....:haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no no fight. Medical things came up and it just becomes a bit much for me to handle on my own is all really.  But I appreciate the concern love :hug:


 Oh no, so sorry to hear that...  You're a strong woman I am sure you'll make it though that rough time somehow. :kiss:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I know a girl named Tiffany, she's kinda hot and crazy - really crazy. On this scale: probably more than a 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Its a sliding scale for all of us


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that...  You're a strong woman I am sure you'll make it though that rough time somehow. :kiss:


I know I can. i always do and it'll just take time and effort


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its a sliding scale for all of us


  It really is elegante lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Ooo :eyelove: nw I have my eyes on that Mufe 12 shadows kit for the holidays


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't wait to see the new MUFE eyeshadows.. I about died when I saw all of the colors. I have a preliminary list of 18 that I need to get down to 3.  That shouldn't be too hard right?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I can't wait to see the new MUFE eyeshadows.. I about died when I saw all of the colors. I have a preliminary list of 18 that I need to get down to 3.  That shouldn't be too hard right?


 Hard you say? This should be easy peasy :wink:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I can't wait to see the new MUFE eyeshadows.. I about died when I saw all of the colors. I have a preliminary list of 18 that I need to get down to 3.  That shouldn't be too hard right?


 I got the new palette that had 8 of the new shades!! Those are amazingggg!! must collect a few more!!  Hopefully few more palettes along the same line would be great!!!nw that 12 shade one set to launch for the holidays is next on my list!!! :eyelove:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hard you say? This should be easy peasy :wink:


  :sigh: Any rich people out there want to adopt me? Will do chores for gift cards.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> :sigh: Any rich people out there want to adopt me? Will do chores for gift cards.


yea me too :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> :sigh: Any rich people out there want to adopt me? Will do chores for gift cards.


 Or Mufe shadows as compensation ! :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo :eyelove: nw I have my eyes on that Mufe 12 shadows kit for the holidays


oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oke:


 :lol: oke: The palette :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: oke: The palette :whip:


:lmao: maybe.....maybe not......i need a sugar daddy :lol:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: maybe.....maybe not......i need a sugar daddy :lol:


 :lmao: don't we all :sigh:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got the new palette that had 8 of the new shades!! Those are amazingggg!! must collect a few more!!  Hopefully few more palettes along the same line would be great!!!nw that 12 shade one set to launch for the holidays is next on my list!!! :eyelove:


  I've been on a palette ban this year (never used the few that I had) but that MUFE one really tempted me. I have similar colors to the shades I like in it already fortunately. It's stunning though.. awesome buy for sure, especially for traveling! I love that it's so compact. Fortunately I can skip the holiday one too because I know there are shades I wouldn't wear.. but it looks gorgeous too! Glad to hear that you're really happy with them!!    I pretty much went through the Sephora list one by one. Most of them are taupes because I have a taupe problem lol.. but 826 Fig, 830 Black Rose and 302 Peacock look amazing just to name a few more bold ones.. ohhh man I'm going to have to plan a whole day at Sephora and bring my eyeshadow stash with me.  The metallics look crazy good too. Just watch, I'll talk myself into 3 of every finish instead of 3 total lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> maybe.....maybe not......i need a sugar daddy


  maybe or maybe not a sugar daddy but for sure the palette


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: maybe.....maybe not......i need a sugar daddy :lol:


  I need a gay sugar daddy life partner. I'll be his beard and he won't care if I cheat.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 7, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I pretty much went through the Sephora list one by one. Most of them are taupes because I have a taupe problem lol.. but 826 Fig, 830 Black Rose and 302 Peacock look amazing just to name a few more bold ones.. ohhh man I'm going to have to plan a whole day at Sephora and bring my eyeshadow stash with me.  The metallics look crazy good too. Just watch, I'll talk myself into 3 of every finish instead of 3 total lol.


  oohh taupes & greys are my favs too!!! the third shade is the palette i550 is my fav of the lot. me230 is a peacock blue shade! And then d652 and me728! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. need i say more, i love the palette! i sure hope they put out some more since that would be 8 shades to try at the price of 2!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oohh taupes & greys are my favs too!!! the third shade is the palette i550 is my fav of the lot. me230 is a peacock blue shade! And then d652 and me728! :eyelove: .. need i say more, i love the palette! i sure hope they put out some more since that would be 8 shades to try at the price of 2!!! :haha:


  Grays are right up there as the second most prominent category on the list. Particularly S-556 Taupe Gray!! LOL. 550 looks lovely too.. my favorite shade of the palette. If they did a palette of grays, taupes and dusky jewel tones.. I would completely lose it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :lmao: don't we all :sigh:


 :lol:  





Vineetha said:


> maybe or maybe not a sugar daddy but for sure the palette :lmao:


  Lol haha for makeup  





veronikawithak said:


> I need a gay sugar daddy life partner. I'll be his beard and he won't care if I cheat.


Lmao haha the best kind


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

Currently in my Sephora shopping bag for next month...both kat von d palettes, her tattoo eyeliner pen, her lipstick in backstage bambi (I may change my mind and get a red instead) and GlamGlow Youthmud Tinglexfoliate mask.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Currently in my Sephora shopping bag for next month...both kat von d palettes, her tattoo eyeliner pen, her lipstick in backstage bambi (I may change my mind and get a red instead) and GlamGlow Youthmud Tinglexfoliate mask.


  The eye shadow palettes from KVD are great!
  I highly recommend them.
  Sounds like a wonderful list of goodies btw.

  Oh the new KVD studded kiss lipsticks? Backstage bambi is pretty, which red are you interested in?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The eye shadow palettes from KVD are great!
> I highly recommend them.
> Sounds like a wonderful list of goodies btw.
> 
> Oh the new KVD studded kiss lipsticks? Backstage bambi is pretty, which red are you interested in?


  Adora is the one I'm most interested in, and of course it's out of stock right now.

  And in a totally different direction, I really want Motorhead.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Adora is the one I'm most interested in, and of course it's out of stock right now.
> 
> And in a totally different direction, I really want Motorhead.


  Adora and Motorhead will be in her lipstick set for the holidays...
  I have motorhead,  though pretty, is kinda patchy. It takes a little bit of extra work and care to make it right.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Adora and Motorhead will be in her lipstick set for the holidays...
> I have motorhead,  though pretty, is kinda patchy. It takes a little bit of extra work and care to make it right.


  Ok, I'll refrain from buying them until the holidays then. I am buying that lipstick set for sure.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I'll refrain from buying them until the holidays then. I am buying that lipstick set for sure.


  I agree, I am buying that set too. 
  I want it, for some of the colors. The rest my sister can have lol


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, I am buying that set too.
> I want it, for some of the colors. The rest my sister can have lol


  I want ALL the colors muwahahahaha!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I want ALL the colors muwahahahaha!


:lol: the colors are pretty fantastic.  I'm actually quite excited to try Adora. I've never tried a metallic red before.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm actually quite excited to try Adora. I've never tried a metallic red before.


  I've tried a similar color and I loved it, so I'm really excited to try this one. And motorhead is so different from the stuff I usually wear....so dark! I'm thinking it'll be very gothic chic.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've tried a similar color and I loved it, so I'm really excited to try this one. And motorhead is so different from the stuff I usually wear....so dark! I'm thinking it'll be very gothic chic.


from which brands? Curious so I can look them up lol Motorhead isnt as dark as I had hoped it would be based off the description. However that is a personal opinion, I do wear black lipstick. So my opinions are tainted :lol:  But it is one of her darker shades and on your super fair complexion it'll be "gothic chic", as you said.  I'm sure you'll look amazing in it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

Just heard Robin Williams died today.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just heard Robin Williams died today.


  Yes so sad  RIP  Robin Williams


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes so sad  RIP  Robin Williams


One of the funniest actors


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just heard Robin Williams died today.








 Just heard that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just heard that!


Watching some of his movies tonight. I just watched my fav lastnight and again today The birdcage. Love that one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

:dancin:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Watching some of his movies tonight. I just watched my fav lastnight and again today The birdcage. Love that one


  Love that movie!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :dancin:


  Saxy Dancing going on in the morning??? :dancin:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love that movie!


 Me too!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just heard Robin Williams died today.


 So sad


----------



## LIMON (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi, 

  I have a question... how do you know these will be part of the holiday collection sets?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Saxy Dancing going on in the morning???


  Always.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Always.:haha:


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

LIMON said:


> Hi,   I have a question... how do you know these will be part of the holiday collection sets?


Because they posted a pic on IG and I read what it said on the box. So I listed the colors on the KVD thread of what will be in the gift set.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Saxy Dancing going on in the morning??? :dancin:


That was me partying by myself lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love that movie!


Probably one of my faves


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That was me partying by myself lmao


 You Party animal :lol:


----------



## LIMON (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

LIMON said:


> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You Party animal :lol:


not really :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

I am so tired. Like sleepy lol I woke up early and went to bed late again.
  Took my mom to another dentist appointment.
  We have dental clearance now for the heart surgery. 
  Come September we have an appointment with the heart doctor. 
  Things are coming by fast.
  I wish it could slow down a bit. 


  So how is everyone?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so tired. Like sleepy lol I woke up early and went to bed late again.
> Took my mom to another dentist appointment.
> We have dental clearance now for the heart surgery.
> Come September we have an appointment with the heart doctor.
> ...









I am sure things are gonna sort out pretty well, DD. Not to worry. Take care of yourself too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure things are gonna sort out pretty well, DD. Not to worry. Take care of yourself too!


  I keep on forgetting to take care of myself, because I am so focused on my mother.
  But thank you V you have been a real gem of a friend this entire time.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep on forgetting to take care of myself, because I am so focused on my mother.
> But thank you V you have been a real gem of a friend this entire time.








I am always here anytime you need me! You take care of yourself buddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support: I am always here anytime you need me! You take care of yourself buddy!


I know you are. And I am here for you too anytime V


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep on forgetting to take care of myself, because I am so focused on my mother.
> But thank you V you have been a real gem of a friend this entire time.


  I hope you're doing okay, Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you're doing okay, Dolly. :hug:


I am Naomi :hug: you as well have been a good friend. Im sorry you are mourning a loved one.  Im also glad to see you back


----------



## Glamstylz (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> More than likely the same for me. Fall is going to murder me and my wallet in cold blood lol


 Lol.. in cold blood.. though i'm Not sure why im laughing so hard...I'll be going through my own round of certain death.. lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> Not sure why im laughing so hard...I'll be going through my own round of certain death.. lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im also glad to see you back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> Lol.. in cold blood.. though i'm Not sure why im laughing so hard...I'll be going through my own round of certain death.. lol!


Welcome and :lmao: yea our poor wallets murdered in cold blood


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

I think out of all the collections RHPS is going to murder my wallet lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think out of all the collections RHPS is going to murder my wallet lol


It's going down with RHPS! DOWN!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's going down with RHPS! DOWN!


Ugh I know lol So far I'm thinking 2 Sin l/s 3 Raspberry Wine 1 blush 1 AC lippie  I forget the names because they aren't the legit names lol Not all of it is for me but I am buying it all lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not all of it is for me but I am buying it all lol


  I think I will be okay with this one. Its just Sin, Deep raspberry wine lippie and the blush for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will be okay with this one. Its just Sin, Deep raspberry wine lippie and the blush for me.:amused:


Lucky short list lol My personal list is 2 of the raspberry wines, a sin and a blush. The rest is for my sister lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My personal list is 2 of the raspberry wines, a sin and a blush. The rest is for my sister lol


  Its the same same list buddy except for that 1 backup!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its the same same list buddy except for that 1 backup!!!:frenz:


True lol I love wine colors


----------



## violetta (Aug 14, 2014)

I’m super looking forward to what MAC comes up with for Holiday.  I try to imagine just what theme they are going for ,

  and it’s always a surprise .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

violetta said:


> I’m super looking forward to what MAC comes up with for Holiday.  I try to imagine just what theme they are going for ,  and it’s always a surprise .


I'm hoping for sparkles lots and lots of sparkles


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ugh I know lol So far I'm thinking 2 Sin l/s 3 Raspberry Wine 1 blush 1 AC lippie  I forget the names because they aren't the legit names lol Not all of it is for me but I am buying it all lol


I want all the lippies for sure and the blush. I'll probably grab some other stuff too while I'm at it.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want all the lippies for sure and the blush. I'll probably grab some other stuff too while I'm at it.  Lol


Lol ooh like what?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol ooh like what?


  Yup like????


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol ooh like what?





Vineetha said:


> Yup like????


Ummm....maybe the shadow palette along with the blush and lippies. Not sure what else.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummm....maybe the shadow palette along with the blush and lippies. Not sure what else.


  I am thinking about getting the palette too.
  I actually like how it looks in the pics lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am thinking about getting the palette too. I actually like how it looks in the pics lol


So do I! The colours are up my alley!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am thinking about getting the palette too. I actually like how it looks in the pics lol





NaomiH said:


> So do I! The colours are up my alley!


 Uh oh I haven't even checked it out!! Let me go take a peek!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! The colours are up my alley!


  You know what, it is on my list.
  You have a point. The colors alone seem lovely enough to have and I don't mind having carbon again lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Uh oh I haven't even checked it out!! Let me go take a peek!!


  It looks pretty nice, good for all occasion wear lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know what, it is on my list. You have a point. The colors alone seem lovely enough to have and I don't mind having carbon again lol


I've ditched the carbons I used to have since they were dry, patchy, I'll pigmented and just plain lame.  I really hope this carbon is one of the good carbons.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've ditched the carbons I used to have since they were dry, patchy, I'll pigmented and just plain lame. I really hope this carbon is one of the good carbons.


  I hope for the same.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope for the same.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fingers crossed!


  I was going to buy the red pigment.
  But I don't really use pigments all that often sooo skip.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was going to buy the red pigment. But I don't really use pigments all that often sooo skip.


Total skip.  I'm sure it's beautiful, but I'm also sure I have something similar in my stash of red and burgundy pigments.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total skip. I'm sure it's beautiful, but I'm also sure I have something similar in my stash of red and burgundy pigments. Lol


  Lol exactly.
  Beautiful but don't need it.......the lipsticks on the other hand....I don't need but I want! And I will get them lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total skip.  I'm sure it's beautiful, but I'm also sure I have something similar in my stash of red and burgundy pigments.  Lol





Dolly Snow said:


> I was going to buy the red pigment. But I don't really use pigments all that often sooo skip.


 Oh another carbon :nope: . I think there is one in that brooke shields palette too :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh another carbon :nope: . I think there is one in that brooke shields palette too :haha:


Oh there is. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol exactly. Beautiful but don't need it.......the lipsticks on the other hand....I don't need but I want! And I will get them lmao


Exactly. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol exactly. Beautiful but don't need it.......the lipsticks on the other hand....I don't need but I want! And I will get them lmao


 :werd:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh another carbon :nope: . I think there is one in that brooke shields palette too :haha:


There is lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly. :lol:





Vineetha said:


> :werd:


:lol: lippies forever


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> There is lmao


 I think this is how they sell all the unwanted carbons in their warehouse :lmao: just mix it with 3 awesome shades and WHAM!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think this is how they sell all the unwanted carbons in their warehouse :lmao: just mix it with 3 awesome shades and WHAM!!


:lol: possibly


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think this is how they sell all the unwanted carbons in their warehouse :lmao: just mix it with 3 awesome shades and WHAM!!


More than likely.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope I can skip ANR


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope I can skip ANR


Oh you can and will! :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh you can and will! :frenz:


:frenz: nothing is really interesting to me. Yes it is all pretty. But very meh feeling. I can do this. I need to rremember there are better things coming


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :frenz: nothing is really interesting to me. Yes it is all pretty. But very meh feeling. I can do this. I need to rremember there are better things coming


I got your back girl. Don't click those links in the ANR thread, it'll do zero good for your cause. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got your back girl. Don't click those links in the ANR thread, it'll do zero good for your cause. Lol


I clicked it lol.....bad idea :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I clicked it lol.....bad idea :lol:


 Me too hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too hboy:


But but.....um whose to say the red pigment didn't intensify the color.  So maybe HA isn't that great lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But but.....um whose to say the red pigment didn't intensify the color.  So maybe HA isn't that great lol


You're right. I'm sure it's mediocre at best without the pigment on top.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're right. I'm sure it's mediocre at best without the pigment on top.


True. Though I'm sure it'll be beautiful on the girls who bought it. Realisticly I don't need it. I skipped Studded kiss for a reason lol And they are supposed to be good dupes for each other


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True. Though I'm sure it'll be beautiful on the girls who bought it. Realisticly I don't need it. I skipped Studded kiss for a reason lol And they are supposed to be good dupes for each other


I don't need it either, but boy is it tempting.  I love Studded Kiss! It was my favorite lippy from PC!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So maybe HA isn't that great lol


  lol! I akm sure it isnt that great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  If you have Studded kiss, then Hearts aflame can be skipped without missing a beat
  Good Kisser for Moxie
  LK for TTT
  I got the lippies bec I dont have any of the alternative. Had I have gotten any of those before, The collection would have been an easy skip!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol! I akm sure it isnt that great!:haha:  If you have Studded kiss, then Hearts aflame can be skipped without missing a beat Good Kisser for Moxie LK for TTT I got the lippies bec I dont have any of the alternative. Had I have gotten any of those before, The collection would have been an easy skip!


HA looks a bit darker than SK to me though close.  I also think One of the lippies from Mattes Living Legend I think may be a closer TTT dupe than LK though I could be wrong in both accounts.  Maybe I'll go up Thursday and swatch them all together.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HA looks a bit darker than SK to me though close. I also think One of the lippies from Mattes Living Legend I think may be a closer TTT dupe than LK though I could be wrong in both accounts. Maybe I'll go up* Thursday and swatch them all together*.


  Yess!! That will be nicee!
  Yeah I could be wrong too! I am basing all this on swatches as I dont have the other 3 to compare. Chances are Matte collection is going to have some repeats from previous collections since MAC seems to be focusing on Mattes this fall. And we see red, burgundy and purple over and again in coming collections too. If the diff is indiscernible then I probably will skip some later! (though LL is for sure a buy)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't need it either, but boy is it tempting.  I love Studded Kiss! It was my favorite lippy from PC!


I only skipped it because it wasn't fully matte on me for some reason.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol! I akm sure it isnt that great!:haha:  If you have Studded kiss, then Hearts aflame can be skipped without missing a beat Good Kisser for Moxie LK for TTT I got the lippies bec I dont have any of the alternative. Had I have gotten any of those before, The collection would have been an easy skip!


I haven't got moxie or studded kiss lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! That will be nicee! Yeah I could be wrong too! I am basing all this on swatches as I dont have the other 3 to compare. Chances are Matte collection is going to have some repeats from previous collections since MAC seems to be focusing on Mattes this fall. And we see red, burgundy and purple over and again in coming collections too. If the diff is indiscernible then I probably will skip some later! (though LL is for sure a buy):sigh:


For sure! That lippy is so lovely I'm getting it no matter what! I'll do my best to get some good swatches on Thursday for you. Those are going to be my for sure lippies this season besides the RHPS ones.  I wish mac would do more satins and toss us some awesome nudes. Not that I'm not happy with matte mania, but I do wish we'd get some new satins.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't got moxie or studded kiss lol


 You can see the same set of shades maybe with minor variation repeating again with matte, rhps and matte collection. You are definitely covered D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For sure! That lippy is so lovely I'm getting it no matter what! I'll do my best to get some good swatches on Thursday for you. Those are going to be my for sure lippies this season besides the RHPS ones.  I wish mac would do more satins and toss us some awesome nudes. Not that I'm not happy with matte mania, but I do wish we'd get some new satins.


I agree new satins would be great.  I love matte mania though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can see the same set of shades maybe with minor variation repeating again with matte, rhps and matte collection. You are definitely covered D!!


True! And I am going to buy most from RHPS, Nasty Gal, the matte collection. I think I may be safe V! I just need to keep telling myself that :sigh:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm the weirdo who has this sudden love for lustres. So easy to wear! I'm the outcast I know.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For sure! That lippy is so lovely I'm getting it no matter what! I'll do my best to get some good swatches on Thursday for you. Those are going to be my for sure lippies this season besides the RHPS ones.  I wish mac would do more satins and toss us some awesome nudes. Not that I'm not happy with matte mania, but I do wish we'd get some new satins.


 Agreed!!I am all for that too. I thought maybe the winter ones would have more satins and some awesome nudes but that seems to be matte too!! :sigh: not that we are complaining but it's either feast or famine with MAC


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True! And I am going to buy most from RHPS, Nasty Gal, the matte collection. I think I may be safe V! I just need to keep telling myself that :sigh:


 Definitely you are!!! It's gonna be more of the same or similar!!! :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm the weirdo who has this sudden love for lustres. So easy to wear! I'm the outcast I know.


They are easy to wear. No fuss no muss.  You are not an outcast :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm the weirdo who has this sudden love for lustres. So easy to wear! I'm the outcast I know.


 Lustres are quite easy to wear everyday shades mostly. My only gripe with those are that they are drying on me and I prefer a tad bit more coverage. But nude lustres are damn pretty!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely you are!!! It's gonna be more of the same or similar!!! :nods:


:sigh: you are right! Just gotta keep  in the cage lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lustres are quite easy to wear everyday shades mostly. My only gripe with those are that they are drying on me and I prefer a tad bit more coverage. But nude lustres are damn pretty!!


I agree they dry my lips a bit too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm the weirdo who has this sudden love for lustres. So easy to wear! I'm the outcast I know.


I love the ease of use and how lustres look when on, but the crap staying power and how badly they usually dry my lips out makes me never buy them as I don't feel like reapplying my lipstick all the time.  They're just very lose-lose for me. Which is unfortunate as I always think they look so pretty on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Who loves candles?  I do, especially fall candles! Today I have scent bulbs from b&bw in Blueberry pumpkin patch in one room and Apple crumble in another! I just love fall. You can never prepare to early lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who loves candles?  I do, especially fall candles! Today I have scent bulbs from b&bw in Blueberry pumpkin patch in one room and Apple crumble in another! I just love fall. You can never prepare to early lol


  Dolly,  you would love the weather we're having here in the northeast.  It feels like fall!!!  BTW  I love candles like I love Tom!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just love fall. You can never prepare to early lol


  went into B&BW last weekend just to go smell all of the fall scents


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just love fall. You can never prepare to early lol


  I lurve candles. Esp the holiday scents that comes in cute little sets!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who loves candles?  I do, especially fall candles! Today I have scent bulbs from b&bw in Blueberry pumpkin patch in one room and Apple crumble in another! I just love fall. You can never prepare to early lol


  I really want to love B&BW because they smell so amazing but their candles give me a headache.  I had to give them all away. My favorites for Fall were Autumn and Cinnamon Sugared Donut.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly,  you would love the weather we're having here in the northeast.  It feels like fall!!!  BTW  I love candles like I love Tom!!


Tom is not yours :lol: And ugh I would. i am so jealous! I want fall weather already


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> went into B&BW last weekend just to go smell all of the fall scents :eyelove: :eyelove:


Aaaah I haven't went yet, but I need too. I am obsessed with the fall scents.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I lurve candles. Esp the holiday scents that comes in cute little sets!!! :eyelove:


Love those cute little sets, I buy them for my niece. She isn't allowed to burn them though lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I really want to love B&BW because they smell so amazing but their candles give me a headache.  I had to give them all away. My favorites for Fall were Autumn and Cinnamon Sugared Donut.


 that's so sad Veronika.  Autumn & CSD uh two of my all time faves too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love those cute little sets, I buy them for my niece. *She isn't allowed to burn them though* lol


  Lol! You can only smell them. No playing with candles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The holiday sets and the fragrances always reel me in. I hoard those sufficient for a year and then it wont be season appropriate anymore and it will just there


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol! You can only smell them. No playing with candles.:lol:  The holiday sets and the fragrances always reel me in. I hoard those sufficient for a year and then it wont be season appropriate anymore and it will just there


Haha right!  And I always hoard the scents I love. I should have bought more Apple Crumble, my all time fave. I only have 20 left


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that's so sad Veronika.  Autumn & CSD uh two of my all time faves too!


  I knowww.  I've only found 2 perfumes I like that I can wear too. At least it saves me $ I guess lol.  





Dolly Snow said:


> Haha right!  And I always hoard the scents I love. I should have bought more Apple Crumble, my all time fave. I only have 20 left


  20?! Girl you must have some serious storage at your house haha. Love it! Apple crumble is sooo good I wish I had some to eat right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I knowww.  I've only found 2 perfumes I like that I can wear too. At least it saves me $ I guess lol. 20?! Girl you must have some serious storage at your house haha. Love it! Apple crumble is sooo good I wish I had some to eat right now.


Yea it saves money, so thats good. And haha yup 20. i do, they are stored with my other candles hahaha  Apple crumble is my all time fave desert :drools:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Apple crumble is my all time fave desert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yum:


It is so good lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha right!  And I always hoard the scents I love. I should have bought more Apple Crumble, my all time fave. I only have 20 left


  Only 20?  U need more! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Only 20?  U need more! LOL!


I know I do lol I'm actually thinking about selling my Chocolate Bacon Cupcake candles lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

:dancin:[


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know I do lol I'm actually thinking about selling my Chocolate Bacon Cupcake candles lol


  LOL!  How do those smell?  And how many do you have?  My favorite is seaside escape .. I had 10 of them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  How do those smell?  And how many do you have?  My favorite is seaside escape .. I had 10 of them.


Well lol they smell like rich dark chocolate and slight salty bacony scent.  They are quite good. The only time it smells good is on a super cold day though lol In summer it smells like rancid booty :lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well lol they smell like rich dark chocolate and slight salty bacony scent.  They are quite good. The only time it smells good is on a super cold day though lol In summer it smells like rancid booty :lmao:


 Ewww!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ewww!!


It isn't a summer scent at all :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In summer it smells like rancid booty


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :barf:


  I feel the same way


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :barf:





walkingdead said:


> I feel the same way


 lol you both


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol you both


  It's your fault!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's your fault!!


:lol: Tom likes them


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: Tom likes them


 LMAO!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tom likes them








 This is why i didnt fight for him. Norman hates that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (COMMENT NOT FOR NAOMI'S EYES)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LMAO!!!


lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao


  You cray cray!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exchange it for Apple crumbles!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You cray cray!! :lol:  Exchange it for Apple crumbles!!


They don't make it anymore :crybaby:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They don't make it anymore








 ohhhh try a diff brand DD!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nope:  ohhhh try a diff brand DD!!!


I have. I tried Village Candle Apple Pie. It's good but not as good as Apple Crumble. Then B&BW claimed cider donut was a dupe for AC...and it wasn't. It was so waxey smelling...ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Then B&BW claimed cider donut was a dupe for AC...and it wasn't. It was so waxey smelling...








 BB&W is either a hit or miss for me. I brought few car fragrances and unless i take it out and smell it, it didnt dispense any fragrance at all.( i even tried poking few holes in that thin osmotic surface.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> BB&W is either a hit or miss for me. I brought few car fragrances and unless i take it out and smell it, it didnt dispense any fragrance at all.( i even tried poking few holes in that thin osmotic surface.


  Yea you are right. They can be hit or miss.
  I remember I have some of the scentportables for the car.
  And while some smell so awesome and really fragrant my whole car.....some do not, unless I am so effing close to it.
  Talk about annoying.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea you are right. They can be hit or miss.
> I remember I have some of the scentportables for the car.
> *And while some smell so awesome and really fragrant my whole car.....some do not, unless I am so effing close to it.*
> *Talk about annoying. *


  Exactly!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Random question. I use my black gel liner almost every single day and now my Blacktrack is done with. I wanna purchase a new one, but I have my eye on the bobbi brown one too. Anyone thinks one is better than the other. Thanks! Or recos for any other black gel liner too welcome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Random question. I use my black gel liner almost every single day and now my Blacktrack is done with. I wanna purchase a new one, but I have my eye on the bobbi brown one too. Anyone thinks one is better than the other. Thanks! Or recos for any other black gel liner too welcome!


  That is a tough one to answer.
  I really don't know because I use all different colors for liner. 
  Hopefully someone else can answer.
  But I have heard good things about the bobbi brown one, and the nyx black gel liner too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

I am watching conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, that is how bored I am
  But it is very interesting all these ideas people have.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a tough one to answer.
> I really don't know because I use all different colors for liner.
> Hopefully someone else can answer.
> But I have heard *good things about the bobbi brown one*, and the nyx black gel liner too.


  Me to! I love Blacktrack and has been using that one for years. I really need to get one soon but I though if BB was really nice that would be a change!! I dunno somehow I always prefer gel to pencil or liquid!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am watching conspiracy theories about the JFK assassination, that is how bored I am
> But it is very interesting all these ideas people have.


  LOL I did watch the one about 9/11 yest!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL I did watch the one about 9/11 yest!


  Interesting right?! lol then after you watch it...you are like..."Damn I believe it now" haha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Interesting right?! lol then after you watch it...you are like..."Damn I believe it now" haha








 Some ideas lol! And anytime they refute it with evidence, truthers go like nah, meh and then bring in something new!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some ideas lol! And anytime they refute it with evidence, truthers go like nah, meh and then bring in something new!!!


  I agree, some ideas have me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and others you know, when they start showing evidence and not just this random idea, is when I start listening. 
  And sometimes, just sometimes the evidence is so strong, it is hard to deny.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, some ideas have me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know, That show will make us all conspiracy theorists


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know, That show will make us all conspiracy theorists


  I think I am lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think I am lol








So what do you think is with MAC & carbon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> So what do you think is with MAC & carbon


  Weeeeeeell, it is MAC's way of controlling our minds lmao noooo I really don't think that.
  I just think they believe Black shadow deserves to be in every quad.
  Black can darken any color or add something sultry to any look.


----------



## jenise (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Random question. I use my black gel liner almost every single day and now my Blacktrack is done with. I wanna purchase a new one, but I have my eye on the bobbi brown one too. Anyone thinks one is better than the other. Thanks! Or recos for any other black gel liner too welcome! :anyone:


 Inglot 77!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Inglot 77!


  Thanks! I will check it out!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 15, 2014)

Now I want new candles! My fiancé hates foodie ones though, so that kills a lot of my fall candle options. Any ideas?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Now I want new candles! My fiancé hates foodie ones though, so that kills a lot of my fall candle options. Any ideas?


does he mind pumpkin scents? Or does that count as foodie lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> does he mind pumpkin scents? Or does that count as foodie lol


 Usually counts as foodie.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Usually counts as foodie.


Hmmm well that is hard.  Have you tried b&bw harvest gathering. But a fave is Autumn from bath and body works. It is amazing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweater Weather Autumn Autumn Night Harvest Gathering  Leaves Bergamot Woods Cranberry woods  Those are all fab non foodie scents


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sweater Weather Autumn Autumn Night Harvest Gathering  Leaves Bergamot Woods Cranberry woods  Those are all fab non foodie scents


 Fab choices DD!! Have to check out leaves & harvest gathering!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Fab choices DD!! Have to check out leaves & harvest gathering!!


Leaves is amazing. Especially if you love cinnamon. Leaves is fantastic to burn for fall.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sweater Weather Autumn Autumn Night Harvest Gathering  Leaves Bergamot Woods Cranberry woods  Those are all fab non foodie scents


 Thanks!  I'll check all those out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks!  I'll check all those out!


No problem. i hope you like them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

This is how I feel when my makeup is on point :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is how I feel when my makeup is on point :lol: :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

lol it's true


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol it's true


 I can totally see that!!! :lmao: I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I can totally see that!!! :lmao: I can't stop laughing!!!!


I'm glad I can bring laughter to you :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad I can bring laughter to you :lol:


 You always do :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You always do :lol:


:frenz: I'm glad! I love making others laugh


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :frenz: I'm glad! I love making others laugh


 :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:


:tipsy: retty: :drinks:


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is how I feel when my makeup is on point :lol:


  Lmfao love thisss. I totally relate.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmfao love thisss. I totally relate.


Tahlia :frenz: Hahaha I knew you would


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :tipsy: retty: :drinks:


 We drinking now :tipsy: :drinks: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We drinking now :tipsy: :drinks: :lol:


:lmao: oh yea a lil sippy sip


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmfao love thisss. I totally relate.


lol that is the story of my life


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is how I feel when my makeup is on point :lol:


 Hahahahaha perfect depiction


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 





 I agree - makeup is pretty amazing!! I'm all for going bare faced but sometimes when I throw on a few swipes of mascara it's like "hello lover"


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.makeupgeek.com/announcements/makeup-geek-vegas-collection/


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupgeek.com/announcements/makeup-geek-vegas-collection/  :sigh:


 :shock:


----------



## violetta (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca
  titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge.
  It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ).
  Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.
   I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ’m so excited for this I can barely type.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its release date is September 9, 2014.


----------



## Dyna78 (Aug 16, 2014)

Now we need a "where can I put all this stuff" thread!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


>


  http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-vegas-lights-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-172554

  T just posted the review!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca
> titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge.
> It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ).
> Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.
> ...


  Any new collection news or launches reg MAC can be posted under the MAC Early Buzz Thread!!! hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.specktra.net/t/184209/mac-early-buzz-news-for-upcoming-collections-in-2014


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahahaha perfect depiction





mel33t said:


> retty:  I agree - makeup is pretty amazing!! I'm all for going bare faced but sometimes when I throw on a few swipes of mascara it's like "hello lover"


hahaha glad to entertain


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-gee...ow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-172554  T just posted the review!!!


Oh boy lol I shouldn't have looked :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I shouldn't have looked


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


Happens all the time :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

I ordered just a tiny order of new B&BW candles. Just wanted to try 3 of their new scents. So I'm waiting on that.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happens all the time


  I am thinking of making a 3 pan MUFE blush palette from the new artist shadows launched!! I love the formula and the blush shades looks awesome. I think at $44 for 3, its okay (maybe cheaper than MAC?). I cannot just decide on the shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I have to order them directly from the boutique since the discount doesnt apply if i order from sephora or I have to make THAT trip to NYC. I am frightened to do that  bec then maybe i will have to see those nars audacious too & boy its all gonna turn ugly . 
   And throws temptation at you: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/face/blush/artist-shadow-blush-refill


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I'm waiting on that.


  Which ones DD? I am picking up leaves and the harvest one next! I have to try those since you said those are nice fall scents!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Which ones DD? I am picking up leaves and the harvest one next! I have to try those since you said those are nice fall scents!!


  I picked up
  Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun
  Bourbon Butterscotch
  Banana Nut Bread Pudding, I think that is what it's called lol

  I'm a foodie, clearly lol

  Leaves is great, really smells slightly earthy but oh so nice.
  Do you like cinnamon? Because it is a note you can smell in it.
  I have to ask because my best friend is allergic to it. So just making sure you aren't?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I picked up
> Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun
> Bourbon Butterscotch
> Banana Nut Bread Pudding, I think that is what it's called lol
> ...


  All foodie flavours lol!!! Let me know how you like those. I am not allergic to cinnamon but not a big fan of the note either. I will try those at the store before getting then!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All foodie flavours lol!!! Let me know how you like those. I am not allergic to cinnamon but not a big fan of the note either. I will try those at the store before getting then!!


  In that case try......
  Autumn
  Leaves
  Sweater Weather

  those are non cinnamon but perfect fall scents.

  I will let you know how those turn out, especially the butterscotch one lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca
> titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge.
> It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ).
> Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.
> ...


  This looks interesting!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Where can I dig for some gold :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where can I dig for some gold


  Oh my lmao what the


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

It is sooooooooo hot today 

  Me thinks pool time....Ya or no


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is sooooooooo hot today
> 
> Me thinks pool time....Ya or no


  Yaaaay 
  Here in Austria it is "cold" again... No pool time, just rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (however I think you'd enjoy that, wouldn't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  For me it is bed time now. Good night, ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yaaaay  Here in Austria it is "cold" again... No pool time, just rain   (however I think you'd enjoy that, wouldn't you? :lol: ) For me it is bed time now. Good night, ladies :sleepy:


Yes! Id love it..cold is my fave temperature lol Goodnight love


----------



## violetta (Aug 16, 2014)

That’s what I thought  Vineetha , but I don’t have "sufficient permissions" to view that thread for now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  This news was so different and exciting I thought this might be an alternative  place to post.

  I now know for next time  ( or until I gain access to The Scoop ), sorry.


----------



## violetta (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Any new collection news or launches reg MAC can be posted under the MAC Early Buzz Thread!!! hth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops forgot to add quote


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> That’s what I thought  Vineetha , but I don’t have "sufficient permissions" to view that thread for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't worry about it @violetta 
  Gain those 5 posts you need to access the scoop.
  How are you today?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> oops forgot to add quote


  Truly it is ok love


----------



## violetta (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't worry about it @violetta
> Gain those 5 posts you need to access the scoop.
> How are you today?


Thanks for asking Dolly Snow, I doing fine today .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> Thanks for asking Dolly Snow, I doing fine today .


  I'm glad you are! 
  Are you interested in any of the MAC fall collections?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> oops forgot to add quote


  Thats no problem at all! Just wanted to let you know about that thread is all! You can post all kinds of info here too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In that case try......
> Autumn
> Leaves
> Sweater Weather
> ...








DD.....I went to B&BW today (unplanned ofcourse) and I loved Autumn Night, Leaves and Harvest Gathering. I picked up the mini ones since they were 3 for $10. Also picked up some foodie scents- Vanilla Chai,Pumpkin cupcake and then 1 warm caramel cider!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is all on you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: DD.....I went to B&BW today (unplanned ofcourse) and I loved Autumn Night, Leaves and Harvest Gathering. I picked up the mini ones since they were 3 for $10. Also picked up some foodie scents- Vanilla Chai,Pumpkin cupcake and then 1 warm caramel cider!!   This is all on you!! :haha:


Haha yay!  Isnt pumpkin cupcake gooood? I have one from last year and one from the year before. I need to pick up 2 of this years.  Im so glad you liked them


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm on the B&BW website. I want literally all the candles. I've never tried one from them before!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm on the B&BW website. I want literally all the candles. I've never tried one from them before!


You will love them. They improved so much over the years. They burn evenly and really scent up the entire room.  You will love them. Don't miss out on the deal onlinr either. 2 for 22 Add four 3wicks to cart. Add the code from the very first page. You'll get ten dollars off plus free shipping!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im so glad you liked them


  Yummmy!!! I love those fall scents a LOT!!!


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 16, 2014)

Came on Spektra for lipstick news, found myself here, then on the B&BW's site and now I'm loading up a cart of candles. What is life


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

I wanted to show you ladies that b&bw candle from a day ago lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Came on Spektra for lipstick news, found myself here, then on the B&BW's site and now I'm loading up a cart of candles. What is life








This is all on Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Came on Spektra for lipstick news, found myself here, then on the B&BW's site and now I'm loading up a cart of candles. What is life


lol haha Candles and lipsticks


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where can I dig for some gold








... oh man!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 Dont take it out during summer!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: This is all on Dolly!


I'll take the blame lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nope:  Dont take it out during summer!!!


haha I won't just wanted to show y'all


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll take the blame lol


  Spreading the scent of Fall!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Spreading the scent of Fall!!! arty2:


I love it! arty2:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You will love them. They improved so much over the years. They burn evenly and really scent up the entire room.  You will love them. Don't miss out on the deal onlinr either. 2 for 22 Add four 3wicks to cart. Add the code from the very first page. You'll get ten dollars off plus free shipping!


 Amazing!  I'm thinking: Autumn Leaves Spiced Pumpkin Cider Sandalwood Vanilla  I am interested in Marshmallow Fireside but I don't want it to be sickly sweet.


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 16, 2014)

Haha! So far I have Marshmallow Fireside b/c I remember that I liked it last season. I also added Autumn Night as it sounds interesting. I'm stumped at anything else. I prefer the winter scents.. maybe Harvest Gathering?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Amazing!  I'm thinking: Autumn Leaves Spiced Pumpkin Cider Sandalwood Vanilla  I am interested in Marshmallow Fireside but I don't want it to be sickly sweet.


It isn't sickly sweet. It smells like a fire burning with a bit of marshmallow


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge. It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ). Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.  I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh!  Thanks for the post!  I used to save promo cards they mailed me but I think I made myself throw most of them away.  This, however, would be a great way to have them all.  Off to order!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Haha! So far I have Marshmallow Fireside b/c I remember that I liked it last season. I also added Autumn Night as it sounds interesting. I'm stumped at anything else. I prefer the winter scents.. maybe Harvest Gathering?


Harvest Gathering is awesome. Oh and leaves


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It isn't sickly sweet. It smells like a fire burning with a bit of marshmallow


 Uh oh, now I have to narrow down! I may skip Sandalwood Vanilla since even though I love sandalwood it can be hit or miss.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh and ladies please post your candles here when you get them lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uh oh, now I have to narrow down! I may skip Sandalwood Vanilla since even though I love sandalwood it can be hit or miss.


Sandalwood vanilla is nice...but the vanilla is strong.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh and leaves


  Leaves is my favorite along with fresh picked apple, or market apple ( I forget the exact name). But I have like seven of those soaps and two lotion backups. It smells like I'm in a pile of apples and I love it.


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-gee...ow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-172554  T just posted the review!!!


  Ehhh it's pretty but not something I need. I wish I liked the pigments more as we'll. what are your thoughts? 





Dolly Snow said:


> I picked up Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun Bourbon Butterscotch Banana Nut Bread Pudding, I think that is what it's called lol  I'm a foodie, clearly lol  Leaves is great, really smells slightly earthy but oh so nice. Do you like cinnamon? Because it is a note you can smell in it. I have to ask because my best friend is allergic to it. So just making sure you aren't?


 The banana ones smellS AMAZE it literally smells like someone is making banana bread pudding! Not a fake banana scent at all. I wanted to buy 100 of them lol if you like banana scented things, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Leaves is my favorite along with fresh picked apple, or market apple ( I forget the exact name). But I have like seven of those soaps and two lotion backups. It smells like I'm in a pile of apples and I love it.


I love apple scents too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ehhh it's pretty but not something I need. I wish I liked the pigments more as we'll. what are your thoughts? The banana ones smellS AMAZE


Really? Im so glad I got it now


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It isn't sickly sweet. It smells like a fire burning with a bit of marshmallow


 I agree! One of my favorites from last year


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> The banana ones smellS AMAZE


  Yeah Its a skip for me too! I was excited to learn about the palette since she used to talk all the time about launching an LE palette. The shades are all pretty but yeah dont really feel it. I would have got Roulette maybe if she launched it as a single. But together as a palette not difficult to skip!!! 

  Now I am obsessed with the blushes from the MUFE artist range but I just need 3 blush shades to make a palette. I didnt know that the 210 shades had blushes too and the one T reviewed today was really pretty (although I am sure I have tons of similar shades). But that formula is pretty nice .. Gel powder, a bit squishy and excellent color payoff. The only problem is swatches. The ones on their site arent that accurate and buying from Sephora wont give the discount. (its 3 for $44 if you order from MUFE boutiques). There are some everyday shades to deep purples & violets to choose from!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But it can wait for sure!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> I agree! One of my favorites from last year


I need to pick up another this year


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  NEED


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> NEED:eyelove:


I have a few...I'd be willing to sell some of them to you....PM if you are interested


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nope:  Dont take it out during summer!!!


  Yeah ~ according to Dolly it smells like rancid butt in the heat.  LOL!


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah Its a skip for me too! I was excited to learn about the palette since she used to talk all the time about launching an LE palette. The shades are all pretty but yeah dont really feel it. I would have got Roulette maybe if she launched it as a single. But together as a palette not difficult to skip!!!   Now I am obsessed with the blushes from the MUFE artist range but I just need 3 blush shades to make a palette. I didnt know that the 210 shades had blushes too and the one T reviewed today was really pretty (although I am sure I have tons of similar shades). But that formula is pretty nice .. Gel powder, a bit squishy and excellent color payoff. The only problem is swatches. The ones on their site arent that accurate and buying from Sephora wont give the discount. (its 3 for $44 if you order from MUFE boutiques). There are some everyday shades to deep purples & violets to choose from!! :sigh:   But it can wait for sure!!


  Gel powder? :shock: are these new too? I'm obsessed with their cream blushes :eyelove: 





Dolly Snow said:


> I need to pick up another this year


 Me too! Even though I move into my apt for school next week and candles aren't allowed  so annoying!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too! Even though I move into my apt for school next week and candles aren't allowed  so annoying!!


  Its the same new Artist Shadow Formula.(the 210 shades, supposedly few are blushes) Sephora has listed everything together but MUFE has them seperate. The shades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/face/blush/artist-shadow-blush-refill

  T has reviewed one shade today!
  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-i802-coral-pink-artist-shadow-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its the same new Artist Shadow Formula.(the 210 shades, supposedly few are blushes) Sephora has listed everything together but MUFE has them seperate. The shades:eyelove:   http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/face/blush/artist-shadow-blush-refill  T has reviewed one shade today! http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-i802-coral-pink-artist-shadow-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


 Whoaaaaa love the one she reviewed! And the price isn't that bad for three. And shouldn't have looked at the website link bc now I need all!!!!! Love all the unique colors, can't wait to see swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah ~ according to Dolly it smells like rancid butt in the heat.  LOL!


It does lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Whoaaaaa love the one she reviewed!* And the price isn't that bad for three*. And shouldn't have looked at the website link bc now I need all!!!!! *Love all the unique colors, can't wait to see swatches*


  ikr, I want swatchessss too!!! Dunno where to start with those more unique shades!!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr, I want swatchessss too!!! Dunno where to start with those more unique shades!!! :eyelove:


 Me either!! So overwhelming lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 16, 2014)

Placed my order!   Leaves Autumn Fireside Marshmallow Spiced Pumpkin Cider


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 16, 2014)

Yup Yup

  - Leaves
  - Marshmellow Fireside 
  - Autumn Night
  - Mahogany Teakwood

  I was looking for Flannel but I guess it's not up on the website. Oh well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Placed my order!   Leaves Autumn Fireside Marshmallow Spiced Pumpkin Cider





armeonicx said:


> Yup Yup  - Leaves - Marshmellow Fireside  - Autumn Night - Mahogany Teakwood  I was looking for Flannel but I guess it's not up on the website. Oh well!


Yay ladies  When you get them post a pic here


----------



## violetta (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you are!
> Are you interested in any of the MAC fall collections?


I’m looking forward to The Matte Collection ( especially the salmon blush, forgot the name ) , Rocky Horror , Artificially Wild (  the eye shadows ) , and
  Brooke Shields Collection ( esp. the eye shadow palette ).
  I think that’s it for now, well until holiday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> I’m looking forward to The Matte Collection ( especially the salmon blush, forgot the name ) , Rocky Horror , Artificially Wild (  the eye shadows ) , and Brooke Shields Collection ( esp. the eye shadow palette ). I think that’s it for now, well until holiday


Sounds like you know what you are after!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm already planning a trip to Bath and Body Works on Thursday hahahahahaha


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello to all you sweet ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Have been a bit MIA because I moved to a new apartment.But hopefully I will have more time for the threads again now.

  There is still so much to catch up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Wish you all a wonderful Sunday


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Yup Yup  - Leaves - Marshmellow Fireside  - Autumn Night - Mahogany Teakwood  I was looking for Flannel but I guess it's not up on the website. Oh well!


 Ooooo, what's Flannel smell like?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 17, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Yup Yup
> 
> - Leaves
> - Marshmellow Fireside
> ...


  I'm hoping Flannel smells like a hipster boy with an awesome record collection and freshly brewed coffee...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooooo, what's Flannel smell like?


Flannel was a fave of mine! It smells how I picture Ryan Gosling smells. Like a hot sexy man, in a wood cabin in the snow.....yum lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Hello to all you sweet ladies :bouquet:    Have been a bit MIA because I moved to a new apartment.But hopefully I will have more time for the threads again now.  There is still so much to catch up :thud:    Wish you all a wonderful Sunday :grouphug:


Glad to see you back on the thread MACina :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Flannel was a fave of mine! It smells how I picture Ryan Gosling smells. Like a hot sexy man, in a wood cabin in the snow.....yum lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


hahaha it smells so good. Like a super sexy man


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Hello to all you sweet ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yayy!!! Shifting is always so much work. Glad that you are settled and Back!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like a super sexy man


  uh oh I dont think they have it out this year though! Do they?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> uh oh I dont think they have it out this year though! Do they?


It is supposed to be out this year again....but no one has been able to find it at any stores yet


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is supposed to be out this year again....but no one has been able to find it at any stores yet


  I brought a candle sleeve too DD along with the online order (the winding leaves one). I wanted that small glass dome one, cant find it anymore though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I brought a candle sleeve too DD along with the online order (the winding leaves one). I wanted that small glass dome one, cant find it anymore though!


Yea sometimes on the website, things disappear all the time lol. I love the candle sleeves, they are so cute.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the candle sleeves, *they are so cute.*


  Me too! That glass domed one was really pretty! Dunno if it was LE for last year though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love candle sleeves, i got the winding leaves and the mini pedestal one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! That glass domed one was really pretty! Dunno if it was LE for last year though. :sigh:  I love candle sleeves, i got the winding leaves and the mini pedestal one :amused:


They usually come back so just keep an eye outV. So will i if I see any :nods: They shipped my candle order woohoo lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They usually come back so just keep an eye outV. So will i if I see any :nods: They shipped my candle order woohoo lol


 So jelly!   My fiancé said Marshmallow Fireside sounded disgusting, but I ordered it anyway. He can deal.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So jelly!   My fiancé said Marshmallow Fireside sounded disgusting, but I ordered it anyway. He can deal.


Hopefully he likes it.  Most men like Marshmallow Fireside because it is a little sweet with burning wood lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!! Shifting is always so much work. Glad that you are settled and Back!!!


 
  Thank you, Dolly and Vineetha!

  I am so happy I can spend more time on here again


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm hoping Flannel smells like a hipster boy with an awesome record collection and freshly brewed coffee...


  I like your description of Flannel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Dolly and Vineetha!  I am so happy I can spend more time on here again ompom:


So am I ompom:


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So am I


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So am I ompom:





MACina said:


> :hug:


 :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

I just noticed we have 4 guests viewing this lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

I want to get in on the hug party but I'm on my phone and refuse to hunt down the hugging thing.   Sooooo, hugs!


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## MACina (Aug 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sooooo, hugs!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They usually come back so just keep an eye outV. So will i if I see any :nods: *They shipped my candle order woohoo lol*


* Woohoo :yahoo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sooooo, hugs!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  HUGS FOR ALL lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  WOOHOO!!!!!!!
  Autumn night and Harvest Gathering look so pretty.
  Can't wait to hear how you like them


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HUGS FOR ALL lol


 Where is my hug ???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where is my hug ???








 right here V


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :frenz:  right here V


 :haha: :nods:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!! Autumn night and Harvest Gathering look so pretty. Can't wait to hear how you like them


 I  gonna try autumn night first!!! I lurve it!! Can't wait to see your haul!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Can't wait to see your haul!!!


  On Thursday I think I may buy Autumn Night....I love the description.
  Let me know how well it burns....


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On Thursday I think I may buy Autumn Night....I love the description. Let me know how well it burns....


 Yessss  !!!  The 10 off on 30 is applicable on in-store purchase too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The 10 off on 30 is applicable on in-store purchase too!!!


  Woohoo!!!!!
  I am excited to go now, I think the sale is still valid until then too lol I hope


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

On a sunday evening what am I doing.......watching Liberace on tv from a concert in 1985! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On a sunday evening what am I doing.......watching Liberace on tv from a concert in 1985! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


I'm boring lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm boring lol


 Bored maybe but boring is the last thing you are DD!! :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bored maybe but boring is the last thing you are DD!! :nods:


Cause I'm so random :lol: But thanks V :kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But thanks V


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On a sunday evening what am I doing.......watching Liberace on tv from a concert in 1985! :lol:


  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!


He played beautifully lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He played beautifully lol


  I agree with Vineetha -- you are not boring at all!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I agree with Vineetha -- you are not boring at all!!


Aww :winkiss: nor are any of your gals either. Y'all are so wonderful and fun!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

What is everyone's fave scary movie?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave scary movie?


  The Shining of course


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The Shining of course


That's a good one!  Always freaks me out lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 17, 2014)

My most recent fave scary movies are The Ghost Maker, and Oculus. I am obsessed wit scary movies. and the shining is a classic. Insidius is AMAZING. I need to watch the second one still. Also want to see The Quite Ones.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 17, 2014)

The Strangers is terrifying


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> My most recent fave scary movies are The Ghost Maker, and Oculus. I am obsessed wit scary movies. and the shining is a classic. Insidius is AMAZING. I need to watch the second one still. Also want to see The Quite Ones.


The quiet ones looks so good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> The Strangers is terrifying


Which one is that again?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Sephora Mufe holiday set !!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> The Strangers is terrifying


  Oh yes!!!!  I couldn't remember the name of this movie!  It's soo scary because it could really happen to you!!!  Ugh!  Now I'm going to have nightmares tonight!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which one is that again?


  Dolly, it's the one with Liv Tyler and her husband who's like staying in a house in the woods when all of a sudden these creepy people -- I forgot how many there were -- I think 3 - shows up wearing these scary masks and tries to kill them.  They just show up out of nowhere.   I think it was based a true story.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly, it's the one with Liv Tyler and her husband who's like staying in a house in the woods when all of a sudden these creepy people -- I forgot how many there were -- I think 3 - shows up wearing these scary masks and tries to kill them.  They just show up out of nowhere.   I think it was based a true story.


Oh yea. Thanks! i couldnt remember. ive never seen it but I remember the previews and looking it up. Yea I remember reading somewhere it was based off a true story :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh yes!!!!  I couldn't remember the name of this movie!  It's soo scary because it could really happen to you!!!  Ugh!  Now I'm going to have nightmares tonight!


I keep my lights off because of that movie. So no one knows I'm home. Looks like I'll watch it tonight


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora Mufe holiday set !!


Geez that's pretty


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep my lights off because of that movie. So no one knows I'm home. Looks like I'll watch it tonight


  Good idea!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Good idea!


I am a huge scaredy cat...I lock up all my windows, doors everything.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am a huge scaredy cat...I lock up all my windows, doors everything.


 I'm totally paranoid. If I'm home alone at night I can't sleep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm totally paranoid. If I'm home alone at night I can't sleep.


Omg im the exact same


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Omg im the exact same


  Sleepy Sleep?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sleepy Sleep?


nope lol I can't...are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> nope lol I can't...are you?


  Nope!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stalking Nordies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope!!! :haha:  Stalking Nordies


haha Oh...I am here then lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha Oh...I am here then lol


  Yayyy! I was getting dead bored and sleepy!! Well looks like zombie day at work tomm!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy! I was getting dead bored and sleepy!! Well looks like zombie day at work tomm!! :haha:


:haha: have a cup of coffee.....and how did Autumn Night work out?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> have a cup of coffee.....and how did Autumn Night work out?


  I love it!! Its not quite mild mild but I like the scent quite a bit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thats what I have been doing. Stalking alone is kinda dangerous. I wake up to all kinds of shipping infos from different websites. I just found myself staring at B&BW site again. Not a good idea! Thats why checked if you were still up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I love it!! Its not quite mild mild but I like the scent quite a bit!!    Thats what I have been doing. Stalking alone is kinda dangerous. I wake up to all kinds of shipping infos from different websites. I just found myself staring at B&BW site again. Not a good idea! Thats why checked if you were still up! :haha:


hahaha I'm always up. Oh order again...lol the coupon ends tonight    And oh sounds good. I love a milder scent for Summer/autumn


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

And my candle order doesn't come till friday....oh boooooooo ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And oh sounds good. I love a milder scent for Summer/autumn











 You were supposed to steer me away from the website


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And my candle order doesn't come till friday....oh boooooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  You were supposed to steer me away from the website


:lol: wish I could. What you buying from Bath and body works lol which candles haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh:


But it'll still get here....so I can't complain too much :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What you buying from Bath and body works lol which candles haha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But it'll still get here....so I can't complain too much


  True!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


Weeeeeeeeeell :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Weeeeeeeeeell


  Let me know how you like the foodie scents that you get!! They always have some amazing offer going on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I dont remember the last time I got anything from B&BW or The Body Shop for the actual price. Both the sites alwayyys has some deal or the other!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

I am actually intrigued by the aromatherapy one! Wonder how that will turn out to be? I would have got that but I am not big on Eucalyptus scent!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am actually intrigued by the aromatherapy one! Wonder how that will turn out to be? I would have got that but I am not big on Eucalyptus scent!! :sigh:


It is actually quite good. I have one. Super relaxing and the eucalyptus isn't super strong. It is a strong candle but the scent isn't over powering


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Let me know how you like the foodie scents that you get!! They always have some amazing offer going on!   I dont remember the last time I got anything from B&BW or The Body Shop for the actual price. Both the sites alwayyys has some deal or the other! :haha:


Agreed lol there is always some sale or coupon


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a strong candle but the scent isn't over powering


  I think I will pick up that one next then!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gahh The nordies launch happens at 12 pst!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will pick up that one next then!! :nods:  Gahh The nordies launch happens at 12 pst!! :yawn:


Take a lil nap V you got two hours lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Take a lil nap V you got two hours lol


  I think I will do that !!! Nordies launches arent usually that bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ughhh I should have just ordered it when it was available for hours when it launched


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will do that !!! Nordies launches arent usually that bad! :sigh:  Ughhh I should have just ordered it when it was available for hours when it launched :headbang:


Aww V. Just sleep I'll be up at modnight still. Set your alarm V


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww V. Just sleep I'll be up at modnight still. Set your alarm V








 Its okay DD! I will set the alarm and take a nap. If I wake up I will get it. If not off to the store!! 
  Have a goooood night!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Its okay DD! I will set the alarm and take a nap. If I wake up I will get it. If not off to the store!!  Have a goooood night!!!!!


Have a goodnight too V  I gotta give ya my number so we can text if ya want one of these days


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I gotta give ya my number so we can text if ya want one of these days


  For sure!!!That would be awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Nightttt


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For sure!!!That would be awesome!!  Good Nightttt :kissy:


Goodnight V :kissy:


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


 





 wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where is my hug ???


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave scary movie?


 





 I never watch any....


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


 





 looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

MACina said:


> I never watch any....


I used to never watch any but they are so interesting sometimes l


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I used to never watch any but they are so interesting sometimes l


  I just can' t watch them....I want to see nice and funny things


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

MACina said:


> I just can' t watch them....I want to see nice and funny things :flower:


I love super funny stuff too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

I am up super early today uuuugh! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

MACina said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone is well


  Did you even get some sleep D??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Good Morningggg! I am at work like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I didnt loose much sleep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did you even get some sleep D??:getyou:  Good Morningggg! I am at work like   though I didnt loose much sleep.:haha:


like an hour not much. I'm still super tired. Good morning!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

How is work V?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is work V?








Going good D.Monday right? Tons of con calls and reports and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my trance state isnt really helping


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm headed to work even though one of my ANR lippies is supposed to be here today! Grrrr.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Going good D.Monday right? Tons of con calls and reports and :yawn:  my trance state isnt really helping :haha:


Eeeh sounds like hard work. You seem to be doing well though V!  Yes monday lol  I'm looking for a movie to watch.....Purple Rain perhaps


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm headed to work even though one of my ANR lippies is supposed to be here today! Grrrr.


Oh no...hopefully someone is home and can bring it in for you


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm looking for a movie to watch.....Purple Rain perhaps


  Starbucks sure helps!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You go take a nap now! No movie time for you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Starbucks sure helps!! :haha:  You go take a nap now! No movie time for you!! :whip:


I wish I could nap.  But I've got kids to watch at the moment :yawn:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I've got kids to watch at the moment








 okay then you can watch a movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But try to get some sleep soon too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> okay then you can watch a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahah I will and probably later during lunch I'll make the kids nap too lol


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooooo, what's Flannel smell like?


  Like the other ladies have said... it smells like man. A lumberjack-esque man. Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Like the other ladies have said... it smells like man. A lumberjack-esque man. Haha


A super yummy man hahaha like he is going to cut some wood and then come and take ya lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love super funny stuff too lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did you even get some sleep D??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  Hello Vineetha!


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Going good D.Monday right? Tons of con calls and reports and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

MACina said:


> Hello Vineetha!








Hiiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Had back to back calls.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How are you today?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hiii Howdy!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no...hopefully someone is home and can bring it in for you


 Psh, nevermind! Now it says delivery tomorrow! Stupid UPS.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

MACina said:


> :shock:   OMG, I couldn' t survive the day :thud:      :support:


I ended up sleeping a little earlier. Lol my sister came home and watched them so I could sleep till our bro came back.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Psh, nevermind! Now it says delivery tomorrow! Stupid UPS.


Stupid UPS lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys   How are you today?


Super sleepy still  How are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


  You don't get enough sleep, hon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  A little headachy and too lazy to start studying


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?








 me too! But I am sure nowhere near as you are!!
  And..........I also ordered the new Becca pressed highligher, the Champagne gold one!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *You don't get enough sleep, hon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You don't get enough sleep, hon :nono:  A little headachy and too lazy to start studying :sigh:


Tell me about it hboy: Aww I hope it goes away it soon.  Studying is so boring but so worth it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> me too! But I am sure nowhere near as you are!! And..........I also ordered the new Becca pressed highligher, the Champagne gold one!!retty: :haha:


:lol: haha You did?! I'll need to see a swatch when you get it lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha You did?! I'll need to see a swatch when you get it lol


  Oh yeah as strong willed as i am, i held out for like what 4 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   of course yes swatches for u!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Studying is so boring but so worth it.


  Lady, just take a day off from Specktra and sleep instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yep, the problem is that I am doing an internship at the moment and when I come home I am just too tired to study. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The headache might come from the change of weather... I hope it goes away soon. Sleeping with a headache is just not possible and I don't like to take
  meds bec of that so often.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Lady, just take a day off from Specktra and sleep instead :haha:  Yep, the problem is that I am doing an internship at the moment and when I come home I am just too tired to study. :sigh:  The headache might come from the change of weather... I hope it goes away soon. Sleeping with a headache is just not possible and I don't like to take meds bec of that so often.


:lol: if my life permitted me more sleep I would. Thing is I am always taking care of someone and forgetting about myself. My mind won't shut off either lol  I agree, trying to fall asleep with a headache is impossible. And trying to take meds on top of that rarely help.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah as strong willed as i am, i held out for like what 4 hours? :lol:   of course yes swatches for u!!! :flower:


:lol: so strong willed holding out 4 hours hahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Studying is so boring but so worth it.


  Go to sleep, Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

For @Dolly Snow


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For @Dolly Snow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For @Dolly Snow


:lmao: I love that book...thanks lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Go to sleep, Dolly! :whip:


Neeeever haha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love that book...thanks lol


  It's one of the best things ever written in the history of the world. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of the best things ever written in the history of the world. lol


Agreed lol essential for aiding kids to sleep


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: if my life permitted me more sleep I would. Thing is I am always taking care of someone and forgetting about myself. My mind won't shut off either lol  I agree, trying to fall asleep with a headache is impossible. And trying to take meds on top of that rarely help.


 Yeah, I know and I admire you for that, really - but isn't there any possibility for you to get enough sleep? Just worried about you, Dolly


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of the best things ever written in the history of the world. lol


  I love it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yeah, I know and I admire you for that, really - but isn't there any possibility for you to get enough sleep?


Weekends usually like fridays and saturday only are my "days off". So I usually relax in bed all day.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Neeeever haha


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Weekends usually like fridays and saturday only are my "days off". So I usually relax in bed all day.


 Mehh, poor Dolly  I would be useless if I didn't get my sleep :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

:haha:​Okay, I think I will go the f... to sleep now


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay, I think I will go the f... to sleep now


  Good night!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Mehh, poor Dolly  I would be useless if I didn't get my sleep :lol:


I'll be ok, don't worry :kiss:  :lol: you sound like my sister, she needs ten hours and even then it isn't enough lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :haha:​Okay, I think I will go the f... to sleep now


Lol night


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


I'm going to try this later tonight...see if it works lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Okay, I think I will go the f... to sleep now


  Night night!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Night night!


Hey V did you get my thing on IG? She deleted my comment...grrrr someone was using your pic of the burning candle


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to try this later tonight...see if it works lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

:lol: noooooo pokey sticks.....How are you today Naomi?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> noooooo pokey sticks.....How are you today Naomi?


  Doing okay, got my niece with me at work today which has made the day go a bit quicker. Yourself?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doing okay, got my niece with me at work today which has made the day go a bit quicker. Yourself?


Omg how fun...bet she loved that  And Oh today was ok and is. The day going by faster than I expected


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She deleted my comment...grrrr someone was using your pic of the burning candle


  Oh I didnt see that! Its still up D???


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Oh today was ok and is. The day going by faster than I expected


  The poor thing is bored out of her mind. lol
  I told her last night when she asked that she could go, but she'd be bored because my job is boring but she still wanted to come. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I didnt see that! Its still up D???


She deleted my comment tagging you....but her name on IG is lougainorita


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The poor thing is bored out of her mind. lol I told her last night when she asked that she could go, but she'd be bored because my job is boring but she still wanted to come. lol


Lol awww how sweet though. She just wanted to spend time with you.  Bet she loved it though, no matter how boring


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She deleted my comment tagging you....but her name on IG is lougainorita


  just saw that!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> just saw that!! :sigh:


Good thing. I was like hold up...that is too familiar....


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good thing. I was like hold up...that is too familiar....







  YTL is sold out now D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  YTL is sold out now D!!


Finally lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally lol


  Yup!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!!:lol:


took long enough lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YTL is sold out now D!!


  Mine has been delivered, just gotta get home to try it on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine has been delivered, just gotta get home to try it on.


Can't wait to see you in it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey V she deleted your comment hahahahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine has been delivered, just gotta get home to try it on.


  Yess!! I hope you do like it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats the one I am least excited about too. It was totally peer pressure and the hype of being an online exclusive!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope I like it too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can't wait to see you in it


  I'll try to remember to swatch and take a pic in it. Please forgive me in advance for looking all worn out and icktacular!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey V she deleted your comment hahahahaha


  Lol!!! Well Yeah nothing more i can do!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! I hope you do like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think that's why I got it too. That and I didn't have anything similar in my stash and my wanting to try something a bit new. I hope I like it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's why I got it too. That and I didn't have anything similar in my stash and my wanting to try something a bit new. I hope I like it.


  I hope so too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol!!! Well Yeah nothing more i can do!


I know lol well she knows she is a thief


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll try to remember to swatch and take a pic in it. Please forgive me in advance for looking all worn out and icktacular!


You always looke fab and beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You always looke fab and beautiful


  Ah shucks, thanks Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ah shucks, thanks Dolly.


It is true and you know it :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is true and you know it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:dancin:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

My niece is so disappointed, she loves looking at lipstick swatches lol so I am showing her all the ladies in ANR lol She is telling me how come I don't have any hahahaha


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sure you'll look amazing in it.


Dr. Hauschka (one of the natural cosmetics companies)  makes a gold-red color. I forget the name of it.

  And I did buy Motorhead. I just couldn't wait. It was lighter than I thought and it is a bit patchy (lip primer helps) but I do love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Dr. Hauschka (one of the natural cosmetics companies)  makes a gold-red color. I forget the name of it.  And I did buy Motorhead. I just couldn't wait. It was lighter than I thought and it is a bit patchy (lip primer helps) but I do love it.


Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Guess who ended up at B&BW with a gift card to spend lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Guess who ended up at B&BW with a gift card to spend lol


 :yahoo: what did u get!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: what did u get!!!!


Just 3 candles lol I'm trying to get a pic of them


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just 3 candles lol I'm trying to get a pic of them


 Yesss!!  Did you have issues with accessing specktra the last hour??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss!!  Did you have issues with accessing specktra the last hour??


Yea did you too? It was all wonky


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea did you too? It was all wonky


 Some cache error! Wasn't able to access any of the threads!! Were you able to use the 10 off coupon???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some cache error! Wasn't able to access any of the threads!! Were you able to use the 10 off coupon???


Yuppers. I only ended up there because I got an email saying the sale ended today and not Thursday anymore. So I had to go lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yuppers. I only ended up there because I got an email saying the sale ended today and not Thursday anymore. So I had to go lol


 Yay!!which ones did you end up picking??did you happen to check out autumn night?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!which ones did you end up picking??did you happen to check out autumn night?


I did check out Autumn Night. They had one. And it was the one they were burning so I could only sample it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did check out Autumn Night. They had one. And it was the one they were burning so I could only sample it.


 :yahoo: Warm caramel cider is  !!! Let me know how you like the other 2 scents too !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo: Warm caramel cider is  !!! Let me know how you like the other 2 scents too !!!


The Wasabi Apple is surprisingly delicious. On cold sniff it is straight up Green Apple Jolly Rancher....love it! And Sea salt &Maple Popcorn is truly it's name. A lil buttery popcorn but straight up kettle corn. I love it too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Wasabi Apple is surprisingly delicious. On cold sniff it is straight up Green Apple Jolly Rancher....love it! And Sea salt &Maple Popcorn is truly it's name. A lil buttery popcorn but straight up kettle corn. I love it too


 That sounds wow! Thanks D will check it out next time!! My store had that banana one going when I visited!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That sounds wow! Thanks D will check it out next time!! My store had that banana one going when I visited!!


How was the banana one? My store didnt have it. They said it wasnt the official release that's why...till the 3rd  I smelt the bourbon butterscotch :thud: amazing


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was the banana one? My store didnt have it. They said it wasnt the official release that's why...till the 3rd  I smelt the burbon butterscotch :thud: amazing


 Honestly I didn't like that one a lot. The store smelled nice though. When I cold smelled it didn't feel the same. :dunno: Ooh bourbon butterscotch sounds really good!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Honestly I didn't like that one a lot. The store smelled nice though. When I cold smelled it didn't feel the same. :dunno: Ooh bourbon butterscotch sounds really good!!


I've got one coming. So hopefully it is good to me. Banana scents can be weird sometimes. It is so good bourbon butterscotch. Reminds me of my grandpa, he used to always have Butterscotch candy  in his pocket. I don't smell any bourbon though. Just candy! I miss him so it almost made me cry


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss him so it almost made me cry







  I am sure you will like that one. I always gravitate towards non foodie smells than foodie ones. So that maybe the case it didnt really excite me!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support:  I am sure you will like that one. I always gravitate towards non foodie smells than foodie ones. So that maybe the case it didnt really excite me!! :sigh:


Understandable V.  I'm going to burn the Sea Salt & Maple Popcorn tonight   Hopefully it is goooooooood. I for sure need Autumn Night though


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I for sure need Autumn Night though


  I have marshmallow fireside on now!!! Me loves it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

After 4 days MAC is finally sold out of both YTL and Myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My Nordies order is still pending, just wish they shipped it already!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have marshmallow fireside on now!!! Me loves it!!


That one is great


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> After 4 days MAC is finally sold out of both YTL and Myself!! :haha:  My Nordies order is still pending, just wish they shipped it already! :sigh:


They will ship. They always take a little longer than MAC to ship out. Hahaha finally MAC!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha finally MAC!


  Are you planning to go to the counter or MAC store D on thursday! I told you HA and LK are very "you" shades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Are you planning to go to the counter or MAC store D on thursday! I told you HA and LK are very "you" shades. retty:


Yes V. I have a Macy's gift card I need to use. You were so right about HA and LK retty: I can't wait to see you in YTL tomorrow retty:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't wait to see you in YTL tomorrow


  Dunno about YTL, but other GK and LK I am excited about esp GK!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dunno about YTL, but other GK and LK I am excited about esp GK!!! retty:


You did buy YTL lol right? And GK and LK will look amazing on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

[@]walkingdead[/@]  Hehehehe Tom Hiddleston   http://www.mtv.com/news/1902012/tom-hiddleston-ice-bucket-challenge-als/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And GK and LK will look amazing on you


  Oh yes i did! succumbed to Peer pressure  and that stupid dream
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I was checking to see if my Becca order from Ulta shipped and the Champagne Gold seems to be sold out for now! Guess they had limited stock or they will launch it along with other retailers maybe. Good that my strong will lasted only 4 hours!  I cant do anymore stalking before Simpsons!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yes i did! succumbed to Peer pressure  and that stupid dream:haha:     I was checking to see if my Becca order from Ulta shipped and the Champagne Gold seems to be sold out for now! Guess they had limited stock or they will launch it along with other retailers maybe. Good that my strong will lasted only 4 hours!  I cant do anymore stalking before Simpsons!!


Haha peer pressure and your dreams are murderinh your wallet V! Hmm good thing then. You are lucky to have ordered it  Haha yes no more till Simpson's. You must stay strong! :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha yes no more till Simpson's. You must stay strong!


  Yes I should!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a little more than a week to go and we still havent seen any reviews of nasty gal or sideshow you for that matter!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I dont want to see the gloss reviews since I may end up with the purple, pink and orange one even though I definitely dont need them


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW where is Naomi! She said she will do YTL swatch today evening!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2014)

Good night DD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to catch up on yest sleep!! Next stalking for Simpsons !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good night DD! :yawn: Going to catch up on yest sleep!! Next stalking for Simpsons !! :cheers:


Sleep well V :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> BTW where is Naomi! She said she will do YTL swatch today evening!!! :clueless:


She is probably sleeping and will do one tomorrow :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I should!!!:biguns:  Just a little more than a week to go and we still havent seen any reviews of nasty gal or sideshow you for that matter!! :sigh:  I dont want to see the gloss reviews since I may end up with the purple, pink and orange one even though I definitely dont need them :nono:


No glosses for me. Just not unique enough. I'm afraid they'll be super dupeable though. Yea NG and AW and Simpson's all out soon! I'll need extreme coffee lol


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning/night ladies 
  Too bad that every time I get up or am already at work all of you (except for Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) go to bed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning/night ladies  Too bad that every time I get up or am already at work all of you (except for Dolly :haha: ) go to bed.


:lol: neeever  Goodnight or morning lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

I love this little bunny lol


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this little bunny lol


  It is really cute


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It is really cute :haha:


:lol: he is adorable


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]walkingdead[/@]  Hehehehe Tom Hiddleston   http://www.mtv.com/news/1902012/tom-hiddleston-ice-bucket-challenge-als/


  OMG!  He did the ice bucket challenge too!  I ️ Him even more!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this little bunny lol


  Oh good you could keep this bunny and Tom is mine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!  He did the ice bucket challenge too!  I ️ Him even more!


He is amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh good you could keep this bunny and Tom is mine!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nooooooooo lol


  Heyy  -  you love that bunny more than Tom LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Tom is mine, mine, mine all mine!!!!!! :whip:    :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Heyy  -  you love that bunny more than Tom LOL!


No I do not lol The bunny can work that pole  But it'll never replace My love for tom


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning


  Morning Mel!  How are you this morning?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Morning Mel!  How are you this morning?


  Really tired lol.  I stayed up late watching LOST. I have a serious crush in Desmond  ... Seriously makes me cry all the time.   How are you? How's the puppy? I LOVE that you named her after Harper Lee


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Really tired lol.  I stayed up late watching LOST. I have a serious crush in Desmond  ... Seriously makes me cry all the time.   How are you? How's the puppy? I LOVE that you named her after Harper Lee


  LOL!! You need to get to bed early on a work night... I know you commute into the city. Harper is sooo good and sooo cute!   Thanks for asking!    I didn't forget that we're going to try to get a bunch of us together in the fall... Although it's been feeling like fall in the mornings.   I hope you have a good day at work!!!️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning





walkingdead said:


> Morning Mel!  How are you this morning?


Morning ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

How is everyones tuesday


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyones tuesday


  It just started, I'll have to report back later. lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning Naomi, morning Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Morning Mel, how are you?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It just started, I'll have to report back later. lol


  LOL!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning  everyone!  Off topic --- do you guys know that Trivago guy commercial?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> BTW where is Naomi! She said she will do YTL swatch today evening!!!


  I got distracted when I got home! I took a pic but forgot to hop on and post. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Off topic --- do you guys know that Trivago guy commercial?


  Morning! I don't know him, should I?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Morning  everyone!  Off topic --- do you guys know that Trivago guy commercial?


  Hmm no?   





NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel, how are you?


  Tired, my dreams were full of Desmond last night


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Tired, my dreams were full of Desmond last night


  I had dreams about this guy I grew up with who has grown into this huge guy with a ton of muscles who is a bit on the pompous side and kinda gets on my nerves. Weird.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

You guys have seen this commercial right?  I always thought he looked liked a slob in the commercial


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I always thought he looked liked a slob in the commercial


  I don't think so, doesn't look familiar. In this little pic though, he doesn't look very commercial ready.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Goodnight or morning lol








 Goood Morninggg!!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Goood Morninggg!!!!


 Good morning V.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning V.


  Goood Morning Mel!!! Howdy! Hows the day coming along!! I cant believe its just tuesday and I am already bored at work


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.mtv.com/news/1902012/tom-hiddleston-ice-bucket-challenge-als/


  Mmmm.....dripping wet Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goood Morning Mel!!! Howdy! Hows the day coming along!! I cant believe its just tuesday and I am already bored at work:sigh:


 Looking beautiful.....about to hit the road with moms. I hate when things get boring the time seems to take forever to move!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goood Morning Mel!!! Howdy! Hows the day coming along!! I cant believe its just tuesday and I am already bored at work


  I'm bored too and have been feeling really drained the last few days so I'm hoping the day at least goes by quickly. 10am and I need a nap. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm bored too and have been feeling really drained the last few days so I'm hoping the day at least goes by quickly. 10am and I need a nap. lol











 And its only tuesday (i just cant seem to shake off that part)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Looking beautiful.....about to hit the road with moms. I hate when things get boring the time seems to take forever to move!!


  Yay! Enjoy the Day Mel!
  ikr! Yest was a pretty busy day with tons of calls, so it just flew by!Today I keep staring at the watch and nada!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And its only tuesday (i just cant seem to shake off that part)


  Going to be a LONG week it seems.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Going to be a LONG week it seems.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Only Tuesday... and the new lady in my office is explaining to me how the sun rises in the West in Panama.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't know about that one...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't know about that one...









 at least she'll keep things lively!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm.....dripping wet Tom Hiddleston.


  Stay away from him Naomi!  You have Norman!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Stay away from him Naomi! You have Norman!


  I'm not trying to steal, just admiring a well built man.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

You have to tell me to stay away from Specktra... I really have to study. Please, if I post sth tell me to shut up


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You have to tell me to stay away from Specktra... I really have to study. Please, if I post sth tell me to shut up


  GO STUDY! NOW!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not trying to steal, just admiring a well built man. :haha:


  Ok.... Just making sure!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Stay away from him Naomi! *You have Norman*!


  No she doesnt! all part of an illusion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Naomi you can gape at Tom all you want! I am all for that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naoimi Go Tom, Go Tom!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No she doesnt! all part of an illusion! :haha:  Naomi you can gape at Tom all you want! I am all for that!  naoimi Go Tom, Go Tom!!!


  Gasp !! Vineetha!! You have that guy from sleepy hollow!!  You give Norman back to Naomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No she doesnt! all part of an illusion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Keep on dreaming, Vineetha! Keep on dreaming! I've been full of lust for Norman since I first saw him in Boondock Saints and I'm not letting go that easily!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Keep on dreaming, Vineetha! Keep on dreaming! I've been full of lust for Norman since I first saw him in Boondock Saints and I'm not letting go that easily!


  Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tom mison . I had to atleast try!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Gasp !! Vineetha!! You have that guy from sleepy hollow!! *You give Norman back to Naomi!*


  Yeah! What WD said!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well   Tom mison . I had to atleast try! :haha:


  LOL!!! Is that his name????  He's very handsome!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! What WD said!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! What WD said!


  LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Is that his name???? He's very handsome!!!


  He is!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh he's a handsome one!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

So that new lady in my office.. She's basically Rosemary's baby and I'm officially creeped out and want to go home now.   #welcometonewyork


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> #welcometonewyork


  Oh no! I'm sorry you got a weirdo co-worker.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> #welcometonewyork








 Oh no!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

She's talking about her family and how they're all married within family to keep the bloodline strong and "build the beast". She's talking about vipers and psychic abilities and that she's memorized all of TS Elliot's poems.   She's 59 years old... If she's lying she's got a serious problem and if she's not...mommy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> She's 59 years old... If she's lying she's got a serious problem and if she's not...mommy


  Oh my...that's pretty darn special.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> She's 59 years old... If she's lying she's got a serious problem and if she's not...mommy








 uh oh!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm.....dripping wet Tom Hiddleston.


Yea......he is MINE lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> She's talking about her family and how they're all married within family to keep the bloodline strong and "build the beast". She's talking about vipers and psychic abilities and that she's memorized all of TS Elliot's poems.   She's 59 years old... If she's lying she's got a serious problem and if she's not...mommy


Uuuuuuuuuuh :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll just leave this here and then sit back and watch @Dolly Snow and @walkingdead fight over him. lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Apparently she's a CPA.. which means if she can pass the CPA then I definitely can.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here and then sit back and watch @Dolly Snow and @walkingdead fight over him. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here and then sit back and watch @Dolly Snow  and @walkingdead  fight over him. lol


MINE LOL


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here and then sit back and watch @Dolly Snow  and @walkingdead  fight over him. lol





Vineetha said:


> :drama:





Dolly Snow said:


> MINE LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So that new lady in my office.. She's basically Rosemary's baby and I'm officially creeped out and want to go home now.   #welcometonewyork


  LOL!!!  We have one of those too at work!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here and then sit back and watch @Dolly Snow  and @walkingdead  fight over him. lol


  OMG!!!!   I love him!!    Mine mine all mine!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!!!!   I love him!!    Mine mine all mine!!!


:boxing: :boxing: :boxing: no he is NOT! He is MINE MINE MINE AAAAAAAALL MINE!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> She's talking about her family and how they're all married within family to keep the bloodline strong and "build the beast". She's talking about vipers and psychic abilities and that she's memorized all of TS Elliot's poems.   She's 59 years old... If she's lying she's got a serious problem and if she's not...mommy


Ewwww!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: no he is NOT! He is MINE MINE MINE AAAAAAAALL MINE!


  Dolly -/ you get the Trivago guy!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Apparently she's a CPA.. which means if she can pass the CPA then I definitely can.


  Yes if she can pass it-- you definitely will!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly -/ you get the Trivago guy!!


H E double hockey sticks I do not!  Tom Hiddleston is all mine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes if she can pass it-- you definitely will!


:nods: she can


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly -/ you get the Trivago guy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Apparently she's a CPA.. which means if she can pass the CPA then I definitely can.


  You can and will!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Jason Momoa is going to be one HOT Aquaman.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  I'm ready!  Let's go!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  I'm ready!  Let's go!


Let's go!!! :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jason Momoa is going to be one HOT Aquaman.


Mmmm yea


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Apparently she's a CPA.. which means if she can pass the CPA then I definitely can.


  No Doubt Mel! You are gonna nail it!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmmm yea


  MINE!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly -/ you get the Trivago guy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE!


  What? who?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jason Momoa is going to be one HOT Aquaman.


  Oh Yeah He is!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> H E double hockey sticks I do not!  Tom Hiddleston is all mine


 LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What? who? :lol:


Jason lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LMAO!!!!!


hahaha He is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE!


Lol ok but Imma be looking


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mmmm yea


   You take aqua man -- I get Loki!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol ok but Imma be looking


  *closes curtains*


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE!


  LOL!! You guys are killing me!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What? who?


  Just making sure Dolly knew that Jason is all mine. LOL!!
  I don't think I ever watermarked him so wanted to make sure it was clear. hahahaha


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

ompom:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just making sure Dolly knew that Jason is all mine. LOL!! I don't think I ever watermarked him so wanted to make sure it was clear. hahahaha


 :lol: ladies your toooo much.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *closes curtains*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *closes curtains*


hahaha Im in the closet


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha Im in the closet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You take aqua man -- I get Loki!!


Neeeeeever lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol you guys are too funny


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol you guys are too funny


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You take aqua man -- I get Loki!!


  NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!Aqua Man is MINE!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha Im in the closet


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!Aqua Man is MINE!!


You can have Jason :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can have Jason


  Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:


:lol:  I just wanna watch hahaha him in the shower and getting dressed :shock:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha Im in the closet





Dolly Snow said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Dolly! :kiss:


:winkiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just wanna watch hahaha him in the shower and getting dressed


  Fine. But that means I get to spy on Tom in the shower.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!Aqua Man is MINE!!


 :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fine. But that means I get to spy on Tom in the shower.


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:  I just wanna watch hahaha him in the shower and getting dressed :shock:


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fine. But that means I get to spy on Tom in the shower.


Alright lol agreed


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :lol:


hahaha He looks good


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright lol agreed


  Touching included.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Touching included.


 :lmao: naomiiiii


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha He looks good


 :lol: he does!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fine. But that means I get to spy on Tom in the shower.


  Oh no you don't!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha He looks good


  REAL good


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> REAL good


 :hot: that scar he got from the accident actually adds to the allure!! :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no you don't!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> that scar he got from the accident actually adds to the allure!!


  Sure does.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  OMG  --  I love Sean of the Dead but Tom is all mine... You can have Darryl and Merle


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG -- I love Sean of the Dead but Tom is all mine... You can have Darryl and Merle


  SO don't want Merle! lol
  I don't want to steal him, just scope him in the buff a few times. No harm done. lol

  I love Sean of the Dead too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Touching included.


hahaha if I can touch jason


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> REAL good


Oh lordy :hot:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

My friend let me smell the B&BW Flannel candle.  I need it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@]  what do you plan on getting from ANR?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My friend let me smell the B&BW Flannel candle.  I need it.


Told ya! It is gooooooooooooooood!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> REAL good


:hot: I lurve seeing this man


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Today at Sephora I got:

  Nars Sheer Glow in Deauville
  Nars Creamy Concealer in Custard
  Rosebud Perfume Co. Strawberry Lip Balm

  I also ordered 2 beautyblender pro sponges from Birchbox, and a pump for my Nars foundation from Nordstrom.  

  My wallet, it's crying.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@]  what do you plan on getting from ANR?


 Good question,  what are both of you getting? So far I got BFY, RD,  LK, YTL, and AI.  I ordered myself,  GK, and HA from nordies. This is my final haul.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Today at Sephora I got:
> 
> Nars Sheer Glow in Deauville
> Nars Creamy Concealer in Custard
> ...


  It may be crying, but you will look amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good question, what are both of you getting? So far I got BFY, RD, LK, YTL, and AI. I ordered myself, GK, and HA from nordies. This is my final haul.


  Well I called my store to make sure I can buy 3 LK....one for my sister.
  They changed the limit to 2 per person....so I just ordered one LK on Nordies.

  I love your list. RD is gorgeous!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I called my store to make sure I can buy 3 LK....one for my sister.
> They changed the limit to 2 per person....so I just ordered one LK on Nordies.
> 
> I love your list. RD is gorgeous!


  I need my LK to ship already! I'm so jealous of all the swatches coming out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need my LK to ship already! I'm so jealous of all the swatches coming out.


  Me too. 
  But nordies is so weird.....I looked at my order page after I ordered.
  It says the samples will ship today......and the lipstick on Thursday....way to waste a box nordies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I called my store to make sure I can buy 3 LK....one for my sister. They changed the limit to 2 per person....so I just ordered one LK on Nordies.  I love your list. RD is gorgeous!


 Wat abt hk & gk buddy!! Skipping???


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need my LK to ship already! I'm so jealous of all the swatches coming out.





Dolly Snow said:


> Me too.  But nordies is so weird.....I looked at my order page after I ordered. It says the samples will ship today......and the lipstick on Thursday....way to waste a box nordies!


 They usually ship faster than this. I want HA like nowwww :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well I called my store to make sure I can buy 3 LK....one for my sister. They changed the limit to 2 per person....so I just ordered one LK on Nordies.  I love your list. RD is gorgeous!


weren't you skipping it all? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :hot: I lurve seeing this man


I could watch him play with his hair all day long.  *swoon*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wat abt hk & gk buddy!! Skipping???


  No not skipping....Waiting to get them in store.

  I just needed an extra LK because the limit is 2 per person.
  I was going to buy my sisters with mine on Thursday, and couldn't. 
  She wasn't coming with me lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They usually ship faster than this. I want HA like nowwww :dunno:


 I know I was shocked to see I woke up and no shipping notice not even now. Logged on nordies still saying in process :dunno:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> weren't you skipping it all?


  ERM yes lmao


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could watch him play with his hair all day long.  *swoon*


 :nods: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha if I can touch jason


Sure! You can touch his arm!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I know I was shocked to see I woke up and no shipping notice not even now. Logged on nordies still saying in process :dunno:


 Same here. I keep checking. One more day later, then the delivery will be on Monday!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could watch him play with his hair all day long.  *swoon*


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here. I keep checking. One more day later, then the delivery will be on Monday!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sure! You can touch his arm!


  The arm between his legs.....ok got it lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> weren't you skipping it all? :haha:





Dolly Snow said:


> ERM yes lmao


 :haha:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The arm between his legs.....ok got it lmao


 :lmao:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, I also tried the Hourlgass primer and the most wonderful Murad moisturizer today at Sephora.  Want it all.  Also, I need a new blush that isn't frosty or glittery.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@]  what do you plan on getting from ANR?


Who knows, it'll depend on if I love anything after I swatch it. Maybe nothing, maybe GK, LK and HA. Maybe nothing.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The arm between his legs.....ok got it lmao


NO.......


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Who knows, it'll depend on if I love anything after I swatch it. Maybe nothing, maybe GK, LK and HA. Maybe nothing.


 Hopefully something oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh, I also tried the Hourlgass primer and the most wonderful Murad moisturizer today at Sephora.  Want it all.  Also, I need a new blush that isn't frosty or glittery.


 Check out Nars ones for blushes!! You might end up loving a few!!also the Mufe cream blushes are really nice without frost or shimmer!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Who knows, it'll depend on if I love anything after I swatch it. Maybe nothing, maybe GK, LK and HA. Maybe nothing.


  I am still swatching in store too.
  So far the only item bought is LK. I may need just the one.
  Who knows right.
  But the swatches so far have been stunning and make me all grabby lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO.......


  YAAAAAAS..........................................


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh, I also tried the Hourlgass primer and the most wonderful Murad moisturizer today at Sephora.  Want it all.  Also, I need a new blush that isn't frosty or glittery.


I've tried the HG primer and liked it a lot!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Who knows, it'll depend on if I love anything after I swatch it. Maybe nothing, maybe GK, LK and HA. Maybe nothing.





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hopefully something oke:


 Hopefully everything oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am still swatching in store too. So far the only item bought is LK. I may need just the one. Who knows right. But the swatches so far have been stunning and make me all grabby lol


I think you'd probably be fine with one.  Let's face it, there are other very similar colours coming out soon.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you'd probably be fine with one. Let's face it, there are other very similar colours coming out soon. Lol


  True! 
  The matte collection has one and a liner to match......um there is SIN but it might be a little redder.
  Then who knows what the holidays has in store.
  It could just be a full dark, matte vampy lip over load!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> YAAAAAAS.......................................... :silly:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True!  The matte collection has one and a liner to match......um there is SIN but it might be a little redder. Then who knows what the holidays has in store. It could just be a full dark, matte vampy lip over load!!!!


I know I'm feeling overloaded already and not even all the collections are out yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hopefully something oke:


Only time will tell!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know I'm feeling overloaded already and not even all the collections are out yet.


  Me too! I agree. 
  Possibly because so many collections on the calenders have the same dates....so it seems like a lot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! LOL


  Just one time.....or a little lick lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too! I agree.  Possibly because so many collections on the calenders have the same dates....so it seems like a lot.


That may be be what it is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That may be be what it is.


  It just seems over whelming, thinking of stalking all night for two collections.
  You know instead of one.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just one time.....or a little lick lmao


No licking of my man's arm by anyone but me! You can lick his forehead.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No licking of my man's arm by anyone but me! You can lick his forehead.


  I can't wait for the Mac Matte Collection. I might get all of the lipsticks  what's your opinion with Nars Audacious Lipsticks? I find them too expensive  is it just me?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No licking of my man's arm by anyone but me! You can lick his forehead.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait for the Mac Matte Collection. I might get all of the lipsticks  what's your opinion with Nars Audacious Lipsticks? I find them too expensive  is it just me?


I think they're beautiful, but the price is kinda turning me off.  I might grab one to try it during a friend's and family sale or something, but I'm in no hurry to spend that much on a lippy right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait for the Mac Matte Collection. I might get all of the lipsticks  what's your opinion with Nars Audacious Lipsticks? I find them too expensive  is it just me?


  They are hella expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But pretty, but what lipsticks aren't....I think they are special enough to get at least one especially if they did your name.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are hella expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree, super expensive. I'm only picking up one or two max.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree, super expensive. I'm only picking up one or two max.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree, super expensive. I'm only picking up one or two max.


  I just ordered 2 from Barneys  Anita & Jane.  It was so hard to pick which 2 first.   I know I want Vivien and Barbara..


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope Nars will copy the concept from Coke that you can personalized it  it be nice to have a lipstick color with my name on it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree, super expensive. I'm only picking up one or two max.





mel33t said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope Nars will copy the concept from Coke that you can personalized it  it be nice to have a lipstick color with my name on it.


  Yessss!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope Nars will copy the concept from Coke that you can personalized it  it be nice to have a lipstick color with my name on it.


Now that would be cool


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

It's equivalent to 2 Mac lipsticks!!! But oh well, I do have Chanel and Givenchy lipsticks anyways. I'll wait until the sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's equivalent to 2 Mac lipsticks!!! But oh well, I do have Chanel and Givenchy lipsticks anyways. I'll wait until the sale.


a sale would be best to wait for...I agree


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't believe the lipstick is more expensive than the blushes. Or maybe they'll reformulate and change the price of the blushes in future.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

I went into Saks today to look to see if they had the new Nars lippies, but I got so uncomfortable (I obviously don't have money) that I just left.  I really want to give them a look!

  Edit: Well, I decided to use their bathroom and then left.  I am classy.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


>








 I was not even going to take a look till F&F. I got Audrey and Sylvia from Nars. But def wants to pick up Vivien and Dominique whenever Barneys decide to launch it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  I was not even going to take a look till F&F. I got Audrey and Sylvia from Nars. But def wants to pick up Vivien and Dominique whenever Barneys decide to launch it!!


  Yes Vivien!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't believe the lipstick is more expensive than the blushes. Or maybe they'll reformulate and change the price of the blushes in future.


  Oh No Please dont!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went into Saks today to look to see if they had the new Nars lippies, but I got so uncomfortable (I obviously don't have money) that I just left.  I really want to give them a look!  Edit: Well, I decided to use their bathroom and then left.  I am classy.


  Haha! I just died


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes Vivien!!


  It is all bec of that thread. I unsubscribe and then resubscribe !!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went into Saks today to look to see if they had the new Nars lippies, but I got so uncomfortable (I obviously don't have money) that I just left.  I really want to give them a look!
> 
> Edit: Well, I decided to use their bathroom and then left.  I am classy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't believe makeup is getting more and more expensive!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is all bec of that thread. I unsubscribe and then resubscribe !!:lmao:


  LOL!!!  Yes that thread!!!  All the lippies look beautiful on all the lovely ladies!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went into Saks today to look to see if they had the new Nars lippies, but I got so uncomfortable (I obviously don't have money) that I just left.  I really want to give them a look!  Edit: Well, I decided to use their bathroom and then left.  I am classy.


Ugh I hate that feeling Sometimes I do the same because I just feel so poor. Compared to others ya know.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Yes that thread!!! All the lippies look beautiful on all the lovely ladies!!


  Ikr Just when I think I know what I want, new swatches will come up and then I dont.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a second interview for a job I really, really want on Thursday and am trying to plan nice makeup so I'm not nervous the day of.  Last time I just wore BB cream and a Tarte Amazonian Butter lipstick.  I'm assuming I should still stick to something pretty neutral.

  What would you ladies do?  I have the following neutral-ish shades:
  Peach Blossom
  Syrup
  Myself
  NARS Dolce Vita
  Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy
  NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

@naomih the comment before mine :haha:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a second interview for a job I really, really want on Thursday and am trying to plan nice makeup so I'm not nervous the day of.  Last time I just wore BB cream and a Tarte Amazonian Butter lipstick.  I'm assuming I should still stick to something pretty neutral.  What would you ladies do?  I have the following neutral-ish shades: Peach Blossom Syrup Myself NARS Dolce Vita Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee


  RCS Boy is my go-to interview lipstick.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a second interview for a job I really, really want on Thursday and am trying to plan nice makeup so I'm not nervous the day of.  Last time I just wore BB cream and a Tarte Amazonian Butter lipstick.  I'm assuming I should still stick to something pretty neutral.  What would you ladies do?  I have the following neutral-ish shades: Peach Blossom Syrup Myself NARS Dolce Vita Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy NYX Butter Gloss in Creme Brulee


 I would probably stick to a minimal look. A bb cream or light coverage foundation, simple black liner, a peach blush like mac peaches or even cheeky bugger. Something that just adds life to the face without being too obvious. Any of those lippies you listed will go perfectly with the look. Hth  I am sure you are gonna do well! Wish you the very best!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure you are gonna do well! Wish you the very best!!


  Thanks, Vineetha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may just go with foundation, my go-to MAC Warm Soul, and mascara with one of the lipsticks listed above.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> RCS Boy is my go-to interview lipstick.


  I really should wear it more! It's a pretty color and may end up being what I pick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @naomih the comment before mine :haha:


lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol


 :wink:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks, Vineetha! :hug:   I may just go with foundation, my go-to MAC Warm Soul, and mascara with one of the lipsticks listed above.


 That sounds perfect!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That sounds perfect!!


  Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


  Fingers, lips, toes, hands, arms, legs etc all my body crossed hoping you get the job!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


 Good luck!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fingers, lips, toes, hands, arms, legs etc all my body crossed hoping you get the job!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## violetta (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I always thought he looked liked a slob in the commercial


OMG I thought I was the only one. Not only that, he looks like he’s had a rough night out and is just strolling in .He needs a room.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Burned Wasabi Apple today.......the throw is light. I love the cold scent. I blew it out and now I'll reburn it again to see if it changes....   Update...It didn't change. Literally had it on for about 2 hours, and nothing! So disappointed. I'll trade it in for another. I am not keeping something that has no throw for me.


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Today at Sephora I got:
> 
> Nars Sheer Glow in Deauville
> Nars Creamy Concealer in Custard
> ...


  Oh I LOVEEE Nars face products. My routine now includes the sheer foundation and creamy concealer. It's heaven!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

violetta said:


> OMG I thought I was the only one. Not only that, he looks like he’s had a rough night out and is just strolling in .He needs a room.


  LOL!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Oh I LOVEEE Nars face products. My routine now includes the sheer foundation and creamy concealer. It's heaven!


 I'm so impressed with the creamy concealer. I put a tiny dot on each cheek where I have a large amount of broken capillaries and bam, disappeared.  I'm sure it will look even better when I do my foundation with the beautyblender.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so impressed with the creamy concealer. I put a tiny dot on each cheek where I have a large amount of broken capillaries and bam, disappeared.  I'm sure it will look even better when I do my foundation with the beautyblender.


  Yeah, that concealer is everything! Glad you like it!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


  Best of luck to you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  PFFT! Carmeaner needs to back off my man!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm interested with the new MUFE eyeshadows, there are a lot to choose from, hard to decide which ones to get?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


  Best of luck to you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Can Simpsons launch already so that I can get Hayli's glosses and then take a nice makeup break until October already?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can Simpsons launch already so that I can get Hayli's glosses and then take a nice makeup break until October already?


That would be nice...not long now


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That would be nice...not long now


  It's taking ages!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's taking ages! :headbang:   :haha:


Agreed. We have known about this for quite some time, so it seems longer :headbang: Hopefully it isn't a hassle to get


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully it isn't a hassle to get


  I hope not, maybe (hopefully) it won't fly so fast because there are no lipsticks. I really want SY blush.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll trade it in for another. I am not keeping something that has no throw for me.








 Maybe the candy bourbourn one or autumn night!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PFFT! Carmeaner needs to back off my man!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can Simpsons launch already so that I can get Hayli's glosses and then take a nice makeup break until October already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me tooo! I just want the 2 blushes!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

And................. I hit my knee on something yesterday. It was fine then with just a scratch but now its damn hurting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And................. I hit my knee on something yesterday. It was fine then with just a scratch but now its damn hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sucks, I'm sorry!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And................. I hit my knee on something yesterday. It was fine then with just a scratch but now its damn hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Poor V! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I did some squats yesterday and now my thighs and my butt hurt like hell


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Poor V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  UGH. Squats are the devil! lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Fingers crossed I'll get the job! I'm trying to stay positive yet not overly confident!


  Good luck


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And................. I hit my knee on something yesterday. It was fine then with just a scratch but now its damn hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am sorry to hear that.Feel better soon, Vineetha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Poor V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH. Squats are the devil! lol


OH YES! You wouldn't think that a few such squats could bring you down like that


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Poor V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ough....reminds me of my Hot Iron class tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> I am sorry to hear that.Feel better soon, Vineetha








 Some embarassing details follows:
  It was well my own doing, Than just getting up from the couch and reaching for the phone that I had kept for charging, I climbed over it and hit my leg on the wooden panel hard & flat!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


I am sitting now. I don't want to think about standing up again. That's the worst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Walking is not better either. I think when I am walking I look like a penguin


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am sitting now. I don't want to think about standing up again. That's the worst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am sitting now. I don't want to think about standing up again. That's the worst
> 
> 
> 
> ...








IKR its either sitting or standing the transition from sitting to standing or standing to sitting is the worst!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> That hurts when I read it


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR its either sitting or standing the transition from sitting to standing or standing to sitting is the worst!!


Yes, every time I am sitting I think: "Ah, it's not so bad. Let's do some more squats tomorrow." until I am standing up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  However at least I know it worked and in a few weeks I might have some smokin hot thighs (if it is possible to have hot thighs) and a nice butt


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some embarassing details follows:
> It was well my own doing, Than just getting up from the couch and reaching for the phone that I had kept for charging, I climbed over it and hit my leg on the wooden panel hard & flat!


  When I broke my toe a few months ago it was because I clumsily stubbed it on a cedar chest in the living room on my way to get some water. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am sitting now. I don't want to think about standing up again. That's the worst
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 it's true!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some embarassing details follows:
> It was well my own doing, Than just getting up from the couch and reaching for the phone that I had kept for charging, I climbed over it and hit my leg on the wooden panel hard & flat!


Ouch! This will give you some bruises...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> When I broke my toe a few months ago it was because I clumsily stubbed it on a cedar chest in the living room on my way to get some water. lol








 I can only say it hurts not how !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope not, maybe (hopefully) it won't fly so fast because there are no lipsticks. I really want SY blush.


Yea I want SY too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And................. I hit my knee on something yesterday. It was fine then with just a scratch but now its damn hurting.  ...


Im so sorry V :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Maybe the candy bourbourn one or autumn night!!


I think I will..for Autumn Night


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Random dancing Tom Hiddleston gif parade in 3,2,1.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random dancing Tom Hiddleston gif parade in 3,2,1.....


I fuckin love this man :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im so sorry V


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think I will..for Autumn Night


  Yess! Autumn night is really niceee! I burned that one yest!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random dancing Tom Hiddleston gif parade in 3,2,1.....


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




I fuckin love this man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  So do I, he's pretty darn great. Looks totally adorable in the Gangam Style gif. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too adorable lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Too adorable lol


  Some kind of conspiracy happening D reg Tom! Check enableville and dont tell Naomi I told you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some kind of conspiracy happening D reg Tom! Check enableville and dont tell Naomi I told you


Thanks V!  I checked and............   *HE IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You going to try and take my sugar daddy....no way jose is that going to happen lol You have Jason and Norman!!!!! :bump:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *HE IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  Thanks???What! Shhhhhhhhh Nooo For what???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks???What! Shhhhhhhhh Nooo For what???








oooooh yea...um strike that....idk what I was saying...I am loopy lmao


*TOM IS MINE*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oooooh yea...um strike that....idk what I was saying...I am loopy lmao
> 
> 
> *TOM IS MINE*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  HE IS


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some kind of conspiracy happening D reg Tom! Check enableville and dont tell Naomi I told you


  You tattle tale!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have Jason and Norman!!!!!


  LMAO!!! I was totally kinda only half way kidding about stealing him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LMAO!!! I was totally kinda only half way kidding about stealing him!


  Lmao only half kidding.....it still counts


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Imagine those Snake Hips gently up against me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'd probably die lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao only half kidding.....it still counts


  Yeah, but only by half. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll stick to Jason and Norman, they're enough man to keep me warm at night. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imagine those Snake Hips gently up against me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NO COMMENT!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, but only by half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jason alone is enough to keep anyone warm at night


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO COMMENT!








I'd be speechless too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You tattle tale!!!








 Well if we can work something about Norman, I can totally go and delete that comment.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, but only by half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Jason alone is enough to keep anyone warm at night


  I don't know, Texas is pretty chilly and I think I need both.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well if we can work something about Norman, I can totally go and delete that comment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, Texas is pretty chilly and I think I need both.


  Oh Agreed you'll need both...at least 3 times a night........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Tom is enough to keep me warm especially with those snake hips, it'll feel like summer is upon me


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, Texas is pretty chilly and I think I need both.


  Chilly Texas


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chilly Texas


  The desert is pretty chilly too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh Agreed you'll need both...at least 3 times a night........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry, but he totally snaked hipped his way into my heart and I swear the temperature outside went up a few hundred degrees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You can still have him though!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The desert is pretty chilly too lol


  Very chilly! Might as well reside in the arctic


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post but are the the mac electric cool eyeshadows just like the colourpop eyeshadows?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, but he totally snaked hipped his way into my heart and I swear the temperature outside went up a few hundred degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








He is the surface of the sun hooooooot lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> I wasn't sure where to post but are the the mac electric cool eyeshadows just like the colourpop eyeshadows?


  Yes babe
  I plan on getting the Colourpop ones over the electric cool...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very chilly! Might as well reside in the arctic


  I would reside in the arctic with Tom...but we would melt all of it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry, but he totally snaked hipped his way into my heart and I swear the temperature outside went up a few hundred degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Just saying.. you are free sunday evenings!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is the surface of the sun hooooooot lol








 so hot!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just saying.. you are free sunday evenings!


  HEEEEEEY V...what the hell?! haha don't be giving my man away on sundays...AIN'T happening


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes babe I plan on getting the Colourpop ones over the electric cool...


 Thanks! I won't be getting the electric eyeshadows, they are not worth it when the colourpop ones are $5


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just saying.. you are free sunday evenings!


  True. I am now free on Sundays. *calls Tom*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> Thanks! I won't be getting the electric eyeshadows, they are not worth it when the colourpop ones are $5


  And colourpop, has way more colors.
  Super cheap price and free shipping over 30 bucks...hells yes lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True. I am now free on Sundays. *calls Tom*


  NEVER EVER lol he won't answer I smashed his phone


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

curlyangel said:


> Thanks! I won't be getting the electric eyeshadows, they are not worth it when the colourpop ones are $5


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HEEEEEEY V...what the hell?! haha don't be giving my man away on sundays...AIN'T happening


  I mean I get Norman on sunday evening, so she has some free sunday evenings


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NEVER EVER lol he won't answer I smashed his phone


  Fine! *emails Tom*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fine! *emails Tom*


  If you want Tom sunday evenings.........then you need to work out somewhere for Jason to go sunday evenings aswell...seeing as his buddy norman is with V lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fine! *emails Tom*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I mean I get Norman on sunday evening, so she has some free sunday evenings


  She still has Jason unless she needs him away on sunday too lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you want Tom sunday evenings.........then you need to work out somewhere for Jason to go sunday evenings aswell...seeing as his buddy norman is with V lol


  Oh I thought they come as a together! Dont they? I totally forgot to read the fine prints!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I thought they come as a together! Dont they? I totally forgot to read the fine prints!


  No they do not lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you want Tom sunday evenings.........then you need to work out somewhere for Jason to go sunday evenings aswell...seeing as his buddy norman is with V lol


  It's bad enough I already have to share Jason with Lisa Bonet, I can't pass him around anymore. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's bad enough I already have to share Jason with Lisa Bonet, I can't pass him around anymore. LOL


  I know some people who knows some people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know whatever you decide about Lisa Bonet!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I thought they come as a together! Dont they? I totally forgot to read the fine prints!


  You'll have to work that out with Lisa, she usually has him Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday and I have him Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. :/


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know some people who knows some people. :haha: Let me know whatever you decide about Lisa Bonet!


 :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know some people who knows some people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LMAO!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Guess I'm all alone on Sundays


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's bad enough I already have to share Jason with Lisa Bonet, I can't pass him around anymore. LOL


  Ok you can borrow tom on sunday evenings only.
  Rules...
  1. He must come back bathed lol
  2.He must be well rested and feed.
  3. He must be returned at 8 am sharp the next morning.

  You can borrow him from 3 pm sunday evening all the way till 8am the next morning..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know some people who knows some people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Say bye bye Lisa lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I'm all alone on Sundays


  I am sure Tom will get your email


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure Tom will get your email


  I am allowing him out lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok you can borrow tom on sunday evenings only.
> Rules...
> 1. He must come back bathed lol
> 2.He must be well rested and feed.
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok you can borrow tom on sunday evenings only.
> Rules...
> 1. He must come back bathed lol
> 2.He must be well rested and feed.
> ...


  1: Oh he'll be bathed in the sweat of the gods!
  2: Believe me he'll need the food and rest to keep up his stamina
  3: Returned at 7:30am Monday since I'll have to drop him off before work at 8am.

  Borrow him from 2pm to 7:30am the next morning.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure Tom will get your email


  Oh he did and he's excited. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Oh he'll be bathed in the seat of the gods!
> 2: Believe me he'll need the food and rest to keep up his stamina
> 3: Returned at 7:30am Monday
> 
> Borrow him from 2pm to 7:30am the next morning.


  Ok 2 till 7:30 the next morning is fine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh he did and he's excited. LOL


  lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok 2 till 7:30 the next morning is fine.


  This excited!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Oh he'll be bathed in the sweat of the gods! 2: Believe me he'll need the food and rest to keep up his stamina 3: Returned at 7:30am Monday since I'll have to drop him off before work at 8am.  Borrow him from 2pm to 7:30am the next morning. :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This excited!


 He is excited alright :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Don't be sad, Dolly. He just really likes TX BBQ and Tex-Mex. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't be sad, Dolly. He just really likes TX BBQ. lol








 he always wanted to be a cowboy!


  It is ok I will find someone to do on sunday nights.......


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> he always wanted to be a cowboy!
> 
> 
> It is ok I will find someone to do on sunday nights.......


  Ryan Gosling?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh look RYAN GOSLING IS FREE on sunday nights......looks like I found someone to fill tom's void on sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NaomiH said:


> Ryan Gosling?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh look RYAN GOSLING IS FREE on sunday nights......looks like I found someone to fill tom's void on sunday


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Oh dear heavens


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 *faints*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> *faints*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> *faints*


  You can have Ryan Mon, Tues, Thurs, Eva has him the other days of the week. :/
  Sugar daddy found. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :doomed:


 :nods:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh dear heavens


  Still sad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'd say Ryan is a fair trade. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can have Ryan Mon, Tues, Thurs, Eva has him the other days of the week. :/ Sugar daddy found. lol


 Ding! ding! ding! Sold to MelroseLuvsMkup!  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Ding! ding! ding! Sold to MelroseLuvsMkup!  :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Ding! ding! ding! Sold to MelroseLuvsMkup!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

J





NaomiH said:


> Still sad? :haha:   I'd say Ryan is a fair trade. lol


 And Ryan is sold! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that we're all satisfied with our sugar daddies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Still sad? :haha:   I'd say Ryan is a fair trade. lol


hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that we're all satisfied with our sugar daddies.


:lmao:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Na your the best, you gave me Ryan on nordies launch days and sometime mac launch Thursdays! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na your the best, you gave me Ryan on nordies launch days and sometime mac launch Thursdays! Whoop whoop!


I can still borrow him sunday evenings right


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that we're all satisfied with our sugar daddies.


 Merci!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that we're all satisfied with our sugar daddies.


 :drinks:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Who gets Idris Elba? Did you all see his new preview for No Good Deed....damn all wet and sexy :hot:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can still borrow him sunday evenings right


 Dolly your my girl anything for you. But I want him on Mondays by midnight!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na your the best, you gave me Ryan on nordies launch days and sometime mac launch Thursdays! Whoop whoop!


 :lmao: you are more likely to miss the launches now!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who gets Idris Elba? Did you all see his new preview for No Good Deed....damn all wet and sexy :hot:


Oh yeah, can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Dolly your my girl anything for you. But I want him on Mondays by midnight!


Got it! Thank you babe :winkiss:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: you are more likely to miss the launches now!!


 lol I think your right :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who gets Idris Elba? Did you all see his new preview for No Good Deed....damn all wet and sexy :hot:


 Oh yeah :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Oh yeah, can't wait to see the movie.


It looks crazy good!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Got it! Thank you babe :winkiss:


 :winkiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na your the best, you gave me Ryan on nordies launch days and sometime mac launch Thursdays! Whoop whoop!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you all see his new preview for No Good Deed....damn all wet and sexy


  Oh that man is so fine! He's like my total dream man right there.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

That part in the trailer where he's in the shower........


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Uggghhh, I returned nice things to Sephora today like a bad person.  I hate returning things.  I bought the NARS Sheer Glow and Creamy Concealer yesterday and wasn't 100% positive I got the right thing.  I really wanted to look at LM Silk Creme and literally asked the girl THREE TIMES and she kept bringing back different LM foundations.  The NARS was hard to get to cover my broken capillaries this morning and when it did, looked cakey.  I really didn't put much on.  I liked the concealer well enough, but didn't love the foundation.

  This afternoon I went with a friend to the other Sephora near me and asked to try on Silk Creme.  It's seriously exactly what I've been looking for.  Covers everything, doesn't budge (so far, and this is with no primer or setting powder/spray), and can also be used as concealer under my eyes.  I bought it and returned the NARS products.  The girl who helped me said she also used the LM Silk Creme with a beautyblender and since I have one on the way, that was nice to hear.

  I feel horrible for taking the NARS back, but I also felt kind of pressured to buy yesterday whereas today I felt like she didn't pressure me at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That part in the trailer where he's in the shower........:thud:


I haven't seen that part.....whaaaaaat need to find now :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that man is so fine! He's like my total dream man right there.


He is dreamy..his eyes and voice :hot:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

With that said I feel like I just busted up the man candy talk! Sorry ladies!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uggghhh, I returned nice things to Sephora today like a bad person.  I hate returning things.  I bought the NARS Sheer Glow and Creamy Concealer yesterday and wasn't 100% positive I got the right thing.  I really wanted to look at LM Silk Creme and literally asked the girl THREE TIMES and she kept bringing back different LM foundations.  The NARS was hard to get to cover my broken capillaries this morning and when it did, looked cakey.  I really didn't put much on.  I liked the concealer well enough, but didn't love the foundation.  This afternoon I went with a friend to the other Sephora near me and asked to try on Silk Creme.  It's seriously exactly what I've been looking for.  Covers everything, doesn't budge (so far, and this is with no primer or setting powder/spray), and can also be used as concealer under my eyes.  I bought it and returned the NARS products.  The girl who helped me said she also used the LM Silk Creme with a beautyblender and since I have one on the way, that was nice to hear.  I feel horrible for taking the NARS back, but I also felt kind of pressured to buy yesterday whereas today I felt like she didn't pressure me at all.


 Oh hon that doesn't make you a bad person.  Sometimes product just doesn't work for us.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uggghhh, I returned nice things to Sephora today like a bad person.  I hate returning things.  I bought the NARS Sheer Glow and Creamy Concealer yesterday and wasn't 100% positive I got the right thing.  I really wanted to look at LM Silk Creme and literally asked the girl THREE TIMES and she kept bringing back different LM foundations.  The NARS was hard to get to cover my broken capillaries this morning and when it did, looked cakey.  I really didn't put much on.  I liked the concealer well enough, but didn't love the foundation.  This afternoon I went with a friend to the other Sephora near me and asked to try on Silk Creme.  It's seriously exactly what I've been looking for.  Covers everything, doesn't budge (so far, and this is with no primer or setting powder/spray), and can also be used as concealer under my eyes.  I bought it and returned the NARS products.  The girl who helped me said she also used the LM Silk Creme with a beautyblender and since I have one on the way, that was nice to hear.  I feel horrible for taking the NARS back, but I also felt kind of pressured to buy yesterday whereas today I felt like she didn't pressure me at all.


Don't feel bad babe. Good Im glad you took it back. When buying makeup no one should feel pressured to buy anything. And on top of it all it didnt work for you. I'm glad you found a better product and something you liked.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> With that said I feel like I just busted up the man candy talk! Sorry ladies!


It is ok love


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Let us take a moment and appreciate the hotness that is Idris Elba


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Let us take a moment and appreciate the hotness that is Idris Elba


mmmmmmmmmmmmmy god!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Uggghhh, I returned nice things to Sephora today like a bad person.  I hate returning things.  I bought the NARS Sheer Glow and Creamy Concealer yesterday and wasn't 100% positive I got the right thing.  I really wanted to look at LM Silk Creme and literally asked the girl THREE TIMES and she kept bringing back different LM foundations.  The NARS was hard to get to cover my broken capillaries this morning and when it did, looked cakey.  I really didn't put much on.  I liked the concealer well enough, but didn't love the foundation.
> 
> This afternoon I went with a friend to the other Sephora near me and asked to try on Silk Creme.  It's seriously exactly what I've been looking for.  Covers everything, doesn't budge (so far, and this is with no primer or setting powder/spray), and can also be used as concealer under my eyes.  I bought it and returned the NARS products.  The girl who helped me said she also used the LM Silk Creme with a beautyblender and since I have one on the way, that was nice to hear.
> 
> I feel horrible for taking the NARS back, but I also felt kind of pressured to buy yesterday whereas today I felt like she didn't pressure me at all.


  Don't feel bad! I hate when you feel pressured into buying something and you shouldn't feel bad for taking it back.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Let us take a moment and appreciate the hotness that is Idris Elba


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

The pic on the left looks like he's saying take it off girl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> The pic on the left looks like he's saying take it off girl.


Daaaaaamn


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't feel bad! I hate when you feel pressured into buying something and you shouldn't feel bad for taking it back.


  I guess I really shouldn't feel bad.  Thanks, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But in all seriousness, LM Silk Creme is magical and you should all check it out on your next trip!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Let us take a moment and appreciate the hotness that is Idris Elba


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> The pic on the left looks like he's saying take it off girl.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> He is excited alright :lol:


  LOL!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I guess I really shouldn't feel bad.  Thanks, ladies.    But in all seriousness, LM Silk Creme is magical and you should all check it out on your next trip!


I think I will. I am heading to Sephora this weekend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!!


:boxing: lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :boxing: lol


  Put em up!!! Naomi stay away from him.... He's mine!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Put em up!!! Naomi stay away from him.... He's mine!!!!


Hahaha I shared him with Naomi for one day lol I'll make you a deal you can have him as Loki  I'll take all the other Tom's lol...Deal?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha I shared him with Naomi for one day lol I'll make you a deal you can have him as Loki  I'll take all the other Tom's lol...Deal?


   Ummm  let me think about it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ummm  let me think about it!


hahahaha


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to claim a man candy, but I'm not sure who.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need to claim a man candy, but I'm not sure who.  Hmmmm. :shrugs:


Who are you into lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She still has Jason unless she needs him away on sunday too lol


  Not Tom! LOL!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who are you into lol


  Hmmm, the usual suspects:
  Ryan Gosling
  Jensen Ackles 

  However, I also love Kevin McKidd, who no one else seems to love much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, the usual suspects: Ryan Gosling Jensen Ackles   However, I also love Kevin McKidd, who no one else seems to love much.


You can have Jensen Ackles and Kevin McKidd :winkiss: And btw lol I like kevin Mckidd too :hot:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And btw lol I like kevin Mckidd too


  How can people not like Kevin McKidd?

  Red hair, Scottish, Adorable.  Yes.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> The pic on the left looks like he's saying take it off girl.


mmhmm :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> How can people not like Kevin McKidd?  Red hair, Scottish, Adorable.  Yes.


I have a bit of crush on him in Grey's anatomy lol But I liked him in trainspotting too lol I cried when they got him addicted


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Put em up!!! Naomi stay away from him.... He's mine!!!!


Not on Sundays! :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not on Sundays! :lmao:


Or the rest of the week...he is mine! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, the usual suspects: Ryan Gosling Jensen Ackles   However, I also love Kevin McKidd, who no one else seems to love much.


You can have Jenson Ackles and Kevin McKidd!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not on Sundays! :lmao:


  Hands off Sundays and all days!! LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> How can people not like Kevin McKidd?  Red hair, Scottish, Adorable.  Yes.


He's quite the handsome man indeed.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hands off Sundays and all days!! LOL!


NEVER! He's already snake hipped his way into my bedroom! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NEVER! He's already snake hipped his way into my bedroom! LOL


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hands off Sundays and all days!! LOL!


Neeeeeeever


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NEVER! He's already snake hipped his way into my bedroom! LOL








  Oh you mean this Tom!  You can him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh you mean this Tom!  You can him!


:lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay! Kevin McKidd and Jensen Ackles are mine!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh you mean this Tom!  You can him!


Yeah..... No.:haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

*MINE!!!!!!*


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *MINE!!!!!!*


  Whoa!!! My god!!!  I love him!!! Dolly why do you have to love the same man I do!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Whoa!!! My god!!!  I love him!!! Dolly why do you have to love the same man I do!!!!


*I love him! He is so beautiful   Idk lol all I know is he is MINE!*


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I love him! He is so beautiful   Idk lol all I know is he is MINE!*


  Those abs!!! Stop posting pics of him!! He's our secret!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *MINE!!!!!!*


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 20, 2014)

So I purchased the new MUFE eyeshadows with the discount! 3 refills with empty trio palette for $44


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> So I purchased the new MUFE eyeshadows with the discount! 3 refills with empty trio palette for $44


Nice! Can't wait to see what you think of them


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see what you think of them


 I might also swatch at the store this weekend


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, the usual suspects:
> Ryan Gosling
> Jensen Ackles
> 
> ...








I was just missing for a while and you guys are already giving away Ackles. He is mine and NO sharing even on sundays( eventhough i worry abt the overlap) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  MINE:
  Jensen Ackles
  Tom Mison
  Matt Bomer
  MINE MINE MINE MINE X 100 times


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh you mean this Tom! You can him!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *MINE!!!!!!*








 You rather start posting some ugly pics if you still want to keep him D!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just missing for a while and you guys are already giving away Ackles. He is mine and NO sharing even on sundays( eventhough i worry abt the overlap)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How about a 2 hour sharing period on a weeknight?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hot:  You rather start posting some ugly pics if you still want to keep him D!!


Right? And she wonders why he keeps getting stolen! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :whip: I was just missing for a while and you guys are already giving away Ackles. He is mine and NO sharing even on sundays( eventhough i worry abt the overlap)   MINE: Jensen Ackles Tom Mison Matt Bomer MINE MINE MINE MINE X 100 times


I had no clue Jenson was yours!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST. 

  Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm willing to put up my #1 sex God of a man Idris as someone's sugar daddy 3 days during the week.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> How about a 2 hour sharing period on a weeknight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Jensen Ackles
Tom Mison
Matt Bomer*
 Its pretty cold here too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST.   Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.


I wish I could help you with this, but I too suck at figuring out how mine are classed. I just know I have hooded lids.  :/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm willing to put up my #1 sex God of a man Idris as someone's sugar daddy 3 days during the week.


  What is the catch behind this selfless act, she wondered!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST.
> 
> Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.
> 
> ...


  Same here!! I really dont know how to categorize mine, but over the period I have learned what works....ummm I think


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What is the catch behind this selfless act, she wondered! :sigh:


No real catch per say, he just has to be kept in good condition. No Bite marks, scratches, hickies. Not that he can't be bitten or scratched, just don't be leaving no marks on my man.  Hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same here!! I really dont know how to categorize mine, but over the period I have learned what works....ummm I think :amused:


Same here, just a bunch of trial and error over the years.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No real catch per say, he just has to be kept in good condition. No Bite marks, scratches, hickies. Not that he can't be bitten or scratched, just don't be leaving no marks on my man. Hahaha


  You better share a photograph then!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You rather start posting some ugly pics if you still want to keep him D!!
> hahaha I best start.....problem though....no ugly pics of him to be found lol
> 
> 
> ...


  I have more lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST.   Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.


Since you have Blake Lively' type of eye shape, maybe try finding out who one of her makeup artists is and look for tips? I know a lot of celeb makeup artists seem to post little tips and tricks they use on certain celebs.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST.
> 
> Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.


  Well from what I have seen, if they turn down, then you want to blend a little higher so it appears that your eyes are not turned down.
  And from what I can see...Blake Lively wears very minimal eye makeup.
  Usually liner, a winged liner at that. With some soft natural colors on the lid and just a tad darker in the crease area.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You better share a photograph then!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  LMAO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Looky what I got today lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looky what I got today lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> LMAO


Home boy got down and dirty.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looky what I got today lol


WOOHOO!!!!  ompom:


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, over the last 6 months to a year I have seriously read every "know your eye shape" thing known to man and still don't know.  I think I partially hate eye makeup because I seem to have more lid space on my inner lid and not enough room to make pretty things happen on my outer lid.  Kind of like Blake Lively I guess, only mine also seem to be smaller and downturned.  Basically, THEY'RE THE WORST.   Ugh. Help. Anyone. Someone.


I get it. My eyes are two different shapes. One has more lid space than the other and one is longer .  The only thing that I can do to make less noticeable  is to do a thicker liner on one. Even putting eyelashes is a process. If I put them both on the lash line, they look uneven, So I put one a little higher. A lot of trial and error.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is Anita, Pagan and Sybil
  they are perfect!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Home boy got down and dirty.


  haha I can tell geez Louise he is smokin!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? And she wonders why he keeps getting stolen! Lol


  Lol cause ya'll are thieves


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha I can tell geez Louise he is smokin!


Yeah he is, don't be getting any ideas either. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah he is, don't be getting any ideas either. Lol


  I won't lol I will just look with my eyes


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is Anita, Pagan and Sybil they are perfect!


  Yay!!  I got Anita too  just last Friday!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!! I got Anita too just last Friday!!!


  Anita is the perfect brown burgundy! 
  Yay! How do you like it?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Tom Hiddleston is mine!  Not Dolly's  she can have the guy from the worse movie ever..pacific rim


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Tom Hiddleston is mine!  Not Dolly's  she can have the guy from the worse movie ever..pacific rim


No way jose!  Tom Hiddleston is mine all mine


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tom Hiddleston is mine all mine


  I'll be the tie breaker and give Tom to Dolly, because Dolly gave me Kevin McKidd.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita is the perfect brown burgundy!  Yay! How do you like it?


  I haven't tried it yet!  LOL!  I was going to wait till fall to wear it.   Let me know how you like yours!  I really have to slow down with the buying.  I have a bunch of new stuff I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'll be the tie breaker and give Tom to Dolly, because Dolly gave me Kevin McKidd. :haha:


Wooohooooo you are awesome :kiss: i got TOM :happydance:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I haven't tried it yet!  LOL!  I was going to wait till fall to wear it.   Let me know how you like yours!  I really have to slow down with the buying.  I have a bunch of new stuff I haven't tried yet.


I tried it on and so far I love it! Wears well, applies like a dream. I dont see it settling into lip lines. It looks great.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wooohooooo you are awesome :kiss: i got TOM :happydance:


  No way!  Tom wasn't hers to give!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I haven't tried it yet!  LOL!  I was going to wait till fall to wear it.   Let me know how you like yours!  I really have to slow down with the buying.  I have a bunch of new stuff I haven't tried yet.


 Ikr I gave a bunch of stuff now that u got recently but managed to only swatch as soon as I got them!! And I placed that sec order for Dominique. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried it on and so far I love it! Wears well, applies like a dream. I dont see it settling into lip lines. It looks great.


 Selfies selfies smiling selfies ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wooohooooo you are awesome :kiss: i got TOM :happydance:





walkingdead said:


> No way!  Tom wasn't hers to give!!!


 :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried it on and so far I love it! Wears well, applies like a dream. I dont see it settling into lip lines. It looks great.


  Niceeee!! Can't wait!  I wanna wear it with some stuff from the artificially wild collection.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No way!  Tom wasn't hers to give!!!


She was the deciding vote lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Niceeee!! Can't wait!  I wanna wear it with some stuff from the artificially wild collection.


It'll look great with the eyeshadows from AW


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No way!  Tom wasn't hers to give!!!


 You can have Tom privileges on Tuesday and Thursday nights and all day Saturday! Everyone happy now?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Selfies selfies smiling selfies ompom:


Nooooo lol I took it off now...I tried them all on my lips kill lol But this weekend I will, I'm going to out a little so I'll post then


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

I have yet to try ant OCC products. Is crazy because I'm all about lip products! What should I try first?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You can have Tom privileges on Tuesday and Thursday nights and all day Saturday! Everyone happy now?


Nooooo lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nooooo lol I took it off now...I tried them all on my lips kill lol But this weekend I will, I'm going to out a little so I'll post then


 Okay!! Weekend then!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ikr I gave a bunch of stuff now that u got recently but managed to only swatch as soon as I got them!! And I placed that sec order for Dominique. :sigh:


  Dominique is gorgeous!  I have to stay away from that thread!  Those swatches makes you buy buy buy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have yet to try ant OCC products. Is crazy because I'm all about lip products! What should I try first?


This is my first time trying them. So hmm Lament from the new collection might be a good start...I'm getting that next


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay!! Weekend then!!


weekend fun


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dominique is gorgeous!  I have to stay away from that thread!  Those swatches makes you buy buy buy!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is my first time trying them. So hmm Lament from the new collection might be a good start...I'm getting that next


 Definitely might be! I'm tempted by Black Metal Dahlia, but I need to be realistic.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I keep un subscribing and then peeking in to see what's new :haha: I think Dominique was the only Barney's exclusive I wanted. Since they are launching it at sephora soon, we will be able to swatch them at store, I guess. Dominique is one unique shade!!!


  Silly you... Unsubscribing won't work!  That's good you ordered before it disappeared!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Definitely might be! I'm tempted by Black Metal Dahlia, but I need to be realistic.


Black metal dahlia isn't as dark as it looks in pics. It'll look really beautiful on you.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nooooo lol


  LOL!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Silly you... Unsubscribing won't work!  That's good you ordered before it disappeared!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!


:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: I ordered from nars.com!! Couldn't find it at Barney's . Yeah I have a huge list for the f&f!! :sigh:


  You're lucky ~ you didn't have a problem ordering from them!  I'm scared to.. That's why I took so long ordering my 1st 2... I was going back and forth between NARS or Barneys and then Shontay had the problem so Barneys won.  Hopefully you'll receive it with no problems.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You're lucky ~ you didn't have a problem ordering from them! I'm scared to.. That's why I took so long ordering my 1st 2... I was going back and forth between NARS or Barneys and then Shontay had the problem so Barneys won. Hopefully you'll receive it with no problems.


  I was doing the same. Nars.com looks kinda scary now! The first order I placed was with nars.com and it came today without issues. I was waiting for it to be up on barneys website but someone mentioned it must be an in store exclusive. So I ordered just dominique.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh by the way my B&BW candles came today and even though I haven't burned them yet, I love the smell of them all.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Black metal dahlia isn't as dark as it looks in pics. It'll look really beautiful on you.


 I may add it on to the giant list I have for the F&F sale.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh by the way my B&BW candles came today and even though I haven't burned them yet, I love the smell of them all.


  which ones did you gettt!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was doing the same. Nars.com looks kinda scary now! The first order I placed was with nars.com and it came today without issues. I was waiting for it to be up on barneys website but someone mentioned it must be an in store exclusive. So I ordered just dominique. hboy:


 Don't worry!  It will be fine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh by the way my B&BW candles came today and even though I haven't burned them yet, I love the smell of them all.


Woohoo! Glad you love them already! I get mine tomorrow...they updated and I get them a day early :happydance:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I may add it on to the giant list I have for the F&F sale.


Lol bet it is a big ol list


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> which ones did you gettt!!!!


 Leaves Marshmallow Fireside Autumn Spiced Pumpkin Cider


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I get mine tomorrow...they updated and I get them a day early


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


I'm excited woop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Leaves Marshmallow Fireside Autumn Spiced Pumpkin Cider


Those are awesome ones!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Spiced Pumpkin Cider


  Awesome Picks! I lurve Autumn & leaves!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Tomorrow is the big in store launch for ANR lol Here is hoping it goes smoothly


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tomorrow is the big in store launch for ANR lol Here is hoping it goes smoothly


  Don't get into any fights!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Here is hoping it goes smoothly


  It will!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Don't get into any fights!


Whoooo Meeee...fight never :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It will!!! :winkiss:


:kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whoooo Meeee...fight never


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


I'm a sweet angel....I have never faught


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whoooo Meeee...fight never :lol:


  Well don't be steppin on babies and pushing the elderly to get to your lippies!  LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm a sweet angel....I have never faught


  of course lol! Unless you end up meeting those kids again with their bag full of mac goodies!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Well don't be steppin on babies and pushing the elderly to get to your lippies! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Well don't be steppin on babies and pushing the elderly to get to your lippies!  LOL!


:lol: you forgot throwing kittens and puppies too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> of course lol! Unless you end up meeting those kids again with their bag full of mac goodies!! :lol:


:lmao: them


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: you forgot throwing kittens and puppies too


 LOL!  How did kitties & puppies get in the MAC store!!


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 20, 2014)

Got my B&BW candles. Am I buggin or are the little leaves attached to the tops new? I can't wait to start burning them but the OCD in me says to wait until at least Sept. The next thing on my to buy list is the new Viva Glam. Hurry up September!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  How did kitties & puppies get in the MAC store!!


I brought them lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Got my B&BW candles. Am I buggin or are the little leaves attached to the tops new? I can't wait to start burning them but the OCD in me says to wait until at least Sept. The next thing on my to buy list is the new Viva Glam. Hurry up September!!


They are new  Yay hoping you love them in September


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 20, 2014)

I can already tell I'm going to need another Leaves and another Marshmallow Fireside.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I can already tell I'm going to need another Leaves and another Marshmallow Fireside.


:lol: that is how they get you. Leaves is the best for fall


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I can already tell I'm going to need another Leaves and another Marshmallow Fireside.


  Marshmallow Fireside is one of my FAVS. I think along with Winter Night (which might have gotten discontinued?) and Evergreen (PERFECT xmas candle) - those are definitely in my top picks.


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay hoping you love them in September


  Yes! Thank you for enabling me!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Leaves is the best for fall


  D Have to tried yankee ones!!! I love their Hollyberry, christmans cupcake and Christmas tree for holidays!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

armeonicx said:


> Yes! Thank you for enabling me!


Oh you are welcome :winkiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D Have to tried yankee ones!!! I love their Hollyberry, christmans cupcake and Christmas tree for holidays!!


Yes I have V! They are awesome. My fave is Pink sands, but I love their fall scents


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My fave is Pink sands, but I love their fall scents


  Me too! We have to check the new ones when they have a sale next!!! I have quite a few I need to check. I havent tried Pink sands, will check that one out next time!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

My specktra account is acting weird! It is saying I blocked my own account, so cannot view any of my comments!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My specktra account is acting weird! It is saying I blocked my own account, so cannot view any of my comments!! :lmao:


:lmao: oh yea


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! We have to check the new ones when they have a sale next!!! I have quite a few I need to check. I havent tried Pink sands, will check that one out next time!!


The next sale is usually September I think


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes I can't wait to wear darker lipsticks & smokey eye looks


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The next sale is usually September I think


  Okayyy!!! Hopefully something good! Its not worth picking up those at the actual prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What time are you going to the store tomm. I dont think there will too much rush, so probably around opening time should be fine right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okayyy!!! Hopefully something good! Its not worth picking up those at the actual prices :haha:  What time are you going to the store tomm. I dont think there will too much rush, so probably around opening time should be fine right?


Oh yes. im going about 9 am. It opens at 10 am. There is no rush for this collection  Are you going...or did you get everything you wanted?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> There is no rush for this collection


  Okay! Goodnight D!! Cant wait to see what you pick tomm! Have a good night!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay! Goodnight D!! Cant wait to see what you pick tomm! Have a good night!!!


Goodnight V   Nor can I :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor can I


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: :winkiss:


:winkiss: :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

They shipped LK! Woop


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They shipped LK! Woop


  Yay!! I bet its going to look amazing on you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Tom Hiddleston is mine! Not Dolly's she can have the guy from the worse movie ever..pacific rim


  Ummm....no she can't because he's mine!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'll be the tie breaker and give Tom to Dolly, because Dolly gave me Kevin McKidd.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good Morning Buddy!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Good Morning Mel!!
  I am so excited about Simpsons blushes this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Mel!!
> I am so excited about Simpsons blushes this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Me too! How gorgeous is Sideshow You?!?!?!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning


  Morning Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!!!


  Morning Buddy!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! How gorgeous is Sideshow You?!?!?!


  ikr!!!! Both the blushes! They better have enough scrap to pull that online exclusive crap!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr!!!! Both the blushes! They better have enough scrap to pull that online exclusive crap! :whip:


  Yeah, I really hope so. That blush is too gorgeous to not have and it would seriously look great on everyone.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, I really hope so. That blush is too gorgeous to not have and it would seriously look great on everyone.


  I wouldnt have worried so much if Pink sprinkles was the online exclusive one! SY is So damn Purty!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr!!!! Both the blushes! They better have enough scrap to pull that online exclusive crap!


  Heck yeah they better! I'm liking PS more than I thought I would, but it is looking a tad powdery so I'm not overly sure about it yet.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

You know there are people probably asking "But where are the lipsticks"  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, I really hope so. That blush is too gorgeous to not have and it would seriously look great on everyone.








 it will be so flattering on pretty much everyone.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  LMAO! Sad but true!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


>







  But...................I Really like Red Blazer & IS&S


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heck yeah they better! I'm liking PS more than I thought I would, but it is looking a tad powdery so I'm not overly sure about it yet.


  Dunno Pink Sprinkles looked like how she swatched corol in T's pics! But whatever unless its a pink colored rock, me wantz!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But...................I Really like Red Blazer & IS&S


  They're gorgeous! I want them too! I even kinda want Grand Pumpkin.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dunno Pink Sprinkles looked like how she swatched corol in T's pics! But whatever unless its a pink colored rock, me wantz!!!


  I think I'm just trying to talk myself out of buying it. lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

I want RB and ISS and both blushes. hboy: ..


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want RB and ISS and both blushes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm just trying to talk myself out of buying it. lol


  What I meant is the swatch didnt look that great, looks like how corol swatched! Hopefully its the shade itself and not the blush quality!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 21, 2014)

I know this has probably been answered, but when is the online launch for Artificial Earth?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know this has probably been answered, but when is the online launch for Artificial Earth?


  28th I believe


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know this has probably been answered, but when is the online launch for Artificial Earth?


  I believe it is next Thursday the 28th.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I am def skipping AW I think. They all look so damn pretty but Well..


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-artificially-wild-collection-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-artificially-wild-collection-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What I meant is the swatch didnt look that great, looks like how corol swatched! Hopefully its the shade itself and not the blush quality!!


  Oh gotcha! I'm still kinda waking up, bear with me. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I am def skipping AW I think. They all look so damn pretty but Well..


  Pretty, but nothing has me squealing with excitement.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh gotcha! I'm still kinda waking up, bear with me. lol







  AW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I would have maybe given a glance had they not released everything on the same day! Right now with the simpsons , Skipparoooo


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty, but nothing has me squealing with excitement.








 Well a good thing I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We needed that!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well a good thing I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Definitely needed. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 21, 2014)

Still really interested in Stony, Artificial Earth, Obviously Bare, and Breaking Ground! Pending reviews/dupes. Will try to limit myself to 2 items.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 28th I believe





NaomiH said:


> I believe it is next Thursday the 28th.


 And by that I meant Artificially Wild. I'm obviously a space case, but it may be because I'm about to walk into my interview in 15 minutes! Ahhhh!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> And by that I meant Artificially Wild. I'm obviously a space case, but it may be because I'm about to walk into my interview in 15 minutes! Ahhhh!


  WELP! Best of luck on the interview!

  Also, I totally got that you meant AW and not AE for the collection.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> And by that I meant Artificially Wild. I'm obviously a space case, but it may be because I'm about to walk into my interview in 15 minutes! Ahhhh!


  All the very best!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I didnt even notice you mentioned AE, my mind automatically read it as AW!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Mel!! I am so excited about Simpsons blushes this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nanas:


Gooood morning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm so late today. I wakr up to so many posts blush swatches and everything lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gooood morning


  Good Morninggggg!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggg!!! :flower:


Morning V


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V


  All the swatch overload this morning!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm i the only one not feeling the Simpsons collection?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm i the only one not feeling the Simpsons collection?


  Nope I'm skipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All the swatch overload this morning!!! :shock:


:shock: that is how I feel lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is how I feel lol


  i want IS&S too with the 2 blushes!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i want IS&S too with the 2 blushes!!! :curtsy:


IS&S will  on you Those two blushes are a must!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those two blushes are a must!


  What you eyeing D???????????? oh and you didnt go to macys????


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those two blushes are a must!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

What is with the blushes in the AW collection! I am pretty sure none of the shades will show up on me esp next to skin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I am not too sad about that


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  We all need IS&S


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What you eyeing D???????????? oh and you didnt go to macys????


I am barely getting dressed V, I woke up later than i thought lol daaamn sleep :lol: For myself SY all the way! And I kinda want a PS for myself too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We all need IS&S :stars:


:stars: I am kinda liking it too lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For myself SY all the way! And I kinda want a PS for myself too.


  Good! Atleast you got some sleep! I have a feeling ANR isnt going anywhere soon


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am kinda liking it too lol


  Yessss We make a lipglass exception for IS&S!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good! Atleast you got some sleep! I have a feeling ANR isnt going anywhere soon :haha:


Agreed lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss We make a lipglass exception for IS&S!!!


Yes we could :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good! Atleast you got some sleep! I have a feeling ANR isnt going anywhere soon


  Probably not. I'm still really surprised everything is still hanging around on the dept store sites.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Probably not. I'm still really surprised everything is still hanging around on the dept store sites.


Very surprising! Hoping it is the same in dept....so that way you can really make a choice on items....or none


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, the interview is done and I have no idea how I did. Mmmmmmeeeehhhh. They said they'd call within a week.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very surprising! Hoping it is the same in dept....so that way you can really make a choice on items....or none


  I hope so because I can't get HA & LK out of my mind. I'm going to call ahead when I get off work though to make sure they're still there before driving the almost hour in 100 degree heat up there. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Well, the interview is done and I have no idea how I did. Mmmmmmeeeehhhh. They said they'd call within a week.


:stars: stars just for you......because you are a star! You did wonderful that I am sure of  Theyll be stupid to not call you back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so because I can't get HA & LK out of my mind. I'm going to call ahead when I get off work though to make sure they're still there before driving the almost hour in 100 degree heat up there. lol


Smart Idea. See if they can put it on hold for you aswell incase you love them. Unless you already thought of that lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

My sister sent me this....she said it is me :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sent me this....she said it is me :lmao:


  :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>





mel33t said:


> :lmao:


She is so rude.....but I do say that lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Well they didn't get GK in


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well they didn't get GK in


  What???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What???


Yup  Me:Where is Good Kisser? MUA:We didn't get that one in.........or Myself!  Me:The fuck you mean, you didn't get it in? MUA: uuuuuh we didn't. Me: Yea fucking right MUA: Let me call another associate Me:  The associate shows up...it is my sisters friend.  She tells me they are expected saturday....  Me: oh ok boo, that MUA was giving me hassle  MUA: :shock: Friend: She always does  MUA: :shock:   :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Unless you already thought of that lol


  I usually always call ahead before going since I get off so late on launch days and don't want to do the drive in vain. lol If Ricky is working I know he'll set stuff aside for me. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ricky, he's great.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I usually always call ahead before going since I get off so late on launch days and don't want to do the drive in vain. lol If Ricky is working I know he'll set stuff aside for me. I   Ricky, he's great.


See that is wonderful! I'm glad you can get stuff set aside for you  Hopefully you love HA and LK


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well they didn't get GK in


  That sucks, I hate when they're missing pieces.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


It isn't as bad as it sounds lol The MUA knows my sister, but doesn't know I'm her sister hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sucks, I hate when they're missing pieces.


I had checked the online stock at macys to see, and I was wondering why Myself, GK and FE all said not in stock at this store...now I know


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully you love HA and LK


  We'll see, I'm going to bring in TTT & SK to compare and if they're twins.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Well I'll skip HA for sure, but may get LK if it matches TTT just because I'm still bitter about not bearing able to wear TTT because it's such a bitch.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I had checked the online stock at macys to see, and I was wondering why Myself, GK and FE all said not in stock at this store...now I know


  Bastards.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see, I'm going to bring in TTT & SK to compare and if they're twins.....:fluffy:  Well I'll skip HA for sure, but may get LK if it matches TTT just because I'm still bitter about not bearing able to wear TTT because it's such a bitch.


As soon as I get home I'll swatch LK and TTT. I agree dude TTT is a pain in the butt!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree dude TTT is a pain in the butt!


  WOOT!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sent me this....she said it is me :lmao:





Dolly Snow said:


> Yup  Me:Where is Good Kisser? MUA:We didn't get that one in.........or Myself!  Me:The fuck you mean, you didn't get it in? MUA: uuuuuh we didn't. Me: Yea fucking right MUA: Let me call another associate Me:  The associate shows up...it is my sisters friend.  She tells me they are expected saturday....  Me: oh ok boo, that MUA was giving me hassle  MUA: :shock: Friend: She always does  MUA: :shock:   :lmao:


  Lmaooo you kill me woman


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmaooo you kill me woman


:winkiss: hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

This just in......
  Lingering Kiss is what KVD Motorhead was supposed to be.....Motorhead is going back.....over


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Oohh Dolly when did you get Advisor under your name. You fancy huh?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This just in......
> Lingering Kiss is what KVD Motorhead was supposed to be.....Motorhead is going back.....over


  I'm so extra glad I didn't cave and get Motorhead like I was going to now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Just today! 
  Yea I am all kinds of fancy......I'm so fancy, but you already know. I am in the fast lane from enablerville to teambuyitall lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so extra glad I didn't cave and get Motorhead like I was going to now!








LK is all kinds of amazing!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just today!  Yea I am all kinds of fancy......I'm so fancy, but you already know. I am in the fast lane from enablerville to teambuyitall lmao


  :lmao:  Congrats lady!! You're enabling skills deserve recognition !! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> LK is all kinds of amazing! craptacular


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just today!
> Yea I am all kinds of fancy......I'm so fancy, but you already know. I am in the fast lane from enablerville to teambuyitall lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :lmao:  Congrats lady!! You're enabling skills deserve recognition !! :bouquet:


Thank you! Lol You were the first to notice


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


Heey you...stop changing my words :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heey you...stop changing my words


  What are you gonna do? Advise me?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Congrats lady!! You're enabling skills deserve recognition !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What are you gonna do? Advise me?


:lmao: yes I'm going to advise the shit outta you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> yes I'm going to advise the shit outta you


  I love it when you talk dirty, Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it when you talk dirty, Dolly.


 oh yaaa baby


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Becca Champagne Gold!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it when you talk dirty, Dolly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

How it makes me feel when Dolly talks dirty:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How it makes me feel when Dolly talks dirty:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Becca Champagne Gold!! ompom:


Daaayum thats pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Becca Champagne Gold!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How it makes me feel when Dolly talks dirty:


Dear lord thank you for tom hiddleston and those hips.....:hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How it makes me feel when Dolly talks dirty:


Fyi I want to be all up in that


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dear lord thank you for tom hiddleston and those hips.....


  Amen!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fyi I want to be all up in that


  So do I! *runs and hides*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! *runs and hides*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

The Tom Hiddleston dancing gifs are like the best things on the internet. What is with that hideous wallpaper though? lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! *runs and hides*


Only on sunday evenings :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Tom Hiddleston dancing gifs are like the best things on the internet. What is with that hideous wallpaper though? lol


What wallpaper lol?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Only on sunday evenings


  *sigh* If only.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What wallpaper lol?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


I only focus on him...everything else disappears :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I only focus on him...everything else disappears


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:thud:  Good lord blessed this man. Geez he holy crap. He makes me all


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Geez he holy crap. He makes me all


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

I sure do have a lot of TH stuff saved to my comp. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


All of them gooooone lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure do have a lot of TH stuff saved to my comp. lol


I seeee that. You trying to get up in my man


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I seeee that. You trying to get up in my man


  I would never!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would never!


Good! :whip:  :lol: you got anymore tom gifs


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you got anymore tom gifs


  Nope, sure don't!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, sure don't!


He is so cute


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is so cute


  Yeah.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Uno mas por Dolly!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Should I, or should I not, buy the Anastasia Beverly Hills catwalk palette, amrezy palette & contour kit?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What wallpaper lol?


  Just focus on that wallpaper Naomi!! LOL!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Howdy guys!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I going to get LK after seeing [@]jedichick26[/@]'s pic!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Howdy guys!


  Howdy WD!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Just focus on that wallpaper Naomi!! LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I think I going to get LK after seeing @jedichick26's pic!


  She totally sold me on it too!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She totally sold me on it too!


  Ok let's get it!  When are you getting it?  You're going after work right?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ok let's get it! When are you getting it? You're going after work right?


  Yes ma'am!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Should I, or should I not, buy the Anastasia Beverly Hills catwalk palette, amrezy palette & contour kit?


  I love the amrezy palette.

  Idk about the rest...but buy it all lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Just focus on that wallpaper Naomi!! LOL!


  Tell her to keep them eyes off my....I mean OUR man lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Uno mas por Dolly!


  THOSE EYES slay my heart


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes ma'am!


  Cool!! I'm going to have to order it somewhere!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Sad news....My candles came from B&BW



  Broken! All but one!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HIYA!
> 
> Tell her to keep them eyes off my....I mean OUR man lmao


  I'll stare all I want!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HIYA!   Tell her to keep them eyes off my....I mean OUR man lmao


  Hey there!  Ms.  Advisor!  Yay!  We share!  So you got LK!  We should have a LK day where we all wear it and take selfies!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sad news....My candles came from B&BW
> 
> 
> 
> Broken! All but one!


  Awww man! That sucks! It even made Tom sad!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll stare all I want!


:lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww man! That sucks! It even made Tom sad!


  WHT?!?? LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey there!  Ms.  Advisor!  Yay!  We share!  So you got LK!  We should have a LK day where we all wear it and take selfies!


Yes we share  And we should...like Saturday?


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the amrezy palette.  Idk about the rest...but buy it all lol





Dolly Snow said:


> Sad news....My candles came from B&BW    Broken! All but one!   hboy:


  You really are loca you know that... Aw nooo that's so shit. But you bought more? :blink:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww man! That sucks! It even made Tom sad!





walkingdead said:


> WHT?!?? LOL!!


I know right. Ugh the little cardboard holders they come in weren't closed. Just one side, so they slipped out and knocked into each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lone survivor


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes we share  And we should...like Saturday?


  I dont have LK yet!  I'll order it a Nordies!  Maybe sometime next week?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The lone survivor


  Are they going to send you new ones? That really does suck. 

  Tom was not mocking by the way, I just like using Tom gifs. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> You really are loca you know that... Aw nooo that's so shit. But you bought more? :blink:


I know but that makes you loca too lol you are my friend by choice  And eeerrrm yes lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Are they going to send you new ones? That really does suck.   Tom was not mocking by the way, I just like using Tom gifs. lol


Oh tom could never mock me lol. I love those tom gifs haha And I had my sister write them an email. I'm going to call in a min once I discard these shards


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I dont have LK yet!  I'll order it a Nordies!  Maybe sometime next week?


Sometime this week then...let me know lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sad news....My candles came from B&BW
> 
> 
> 
> Broken! All but one!








 Oh noooooo


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know but that makes you loca too lol you are my friend by choice  And eeerrrm yes lol


  Hahah I know :frenz: Lol I can't even imagine how good your house must smell.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right. Ugh the little cardboard holders they come in weren't closed. Just one side, so they slipped out and knocked into each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That stinks!  Did you call them yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I had my sister write them an email. I'm going to call in a min once I discard these shards


  Well, they best be sending you replacements since they did such a crap job packaging them in the first place.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, they best be sending you replacements since they did such a crap job packaging them in the first place.


  True!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Hahah I know :frenz: Lol I can't even imagine how good your house must smell.


Right now it smells like nachos lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This just in...... Lingering Kiss is what KVD Motorhead was supposed to be.....Motorhead is going back.....over :cheer:


  I almost skipped LK but I'm glad I didn't. I had to try it last night. Am I the only one who puts on dark lipstick right before I go to bed?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well, they best be sending you replacements since they did such a crap job packaging them in the first place.





Vineetha said:


> Oh noooooohboy:





walkingdead said:


> That stinks!  Did you call them yet?





Vineetha said:


> True!!:whip:


Going to call them now  Hopefully I don't get a call back request.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right now it smells like nachos lol


  What scent is that?  Sounds yummy!!LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I almost skipped LK but I'm glad I didn't. I had to try it last night. Am I the only one who puts on dark lipstick right before I go to bed?


Stunning   Haha I do the same lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What scent is that?  Sounds yummy!!LOL!


My food I bought lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I almost skipped LK but I'm glad I didn't. I had to try it last night. Am I the only one who puts on dark lipstick right before I go to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lol I can't even imagine how good your house must smell.


  I love the contour kit from Anastasia. The quality is good and now you have the option to customize it with the shades you like. I will def recommend that. As for the palettes, the shades are really pretty, pigmented and are quite easy to work with. But the palette themselves are kinda cheap and after a few days of use comes part easily! That is my only gripe. Well the quantity included is also similar to lorac ones so not big ones!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  Lurve that shade on you!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My food I bought lol


  I think I'll buy that scent "my food I bought"  LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I think I'll buy that scent "my food I bought"  LOL!!


:lol:  I called they have to review the order and their shipping department. I'll know in 48 hours


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:  I called they have to review the order and their shipping department. I'll know in 48 hours


  What!?!  48 hrs?! That's too long!! They should replace it right now!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I called they have to review the order and their shipping department. I'll know in 48 hours


  48 hours!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are they going to review????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What!?!  48 hrs?! That's too long!! They should replace it right now!





Vineetha said:


> 48 hours!!!   What are they going to review????


The have to review their end.  To ensure it happened and is being dealt with.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

I am making lasagna today!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am making lasagna today! arty2:


  When should we come over V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am making lasagna today! arty2:





walkingdead said:


> When should we come over V


When can we come over?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When can we come over?


  Bring the nachos Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Bring the nachos Dolly!


You got it! And you bringing the drinks?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You got it! And you bringing the drinks?


  Yes!  I have some vodka, cranberry juice and some Jameson!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When can we come over?


  Anytime lol!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

@walkingdead Did you try on the NARs lippies yet!! What do you think abt Jane? If its really cool, dont tell me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I keep ordering these one by one and I should REALLY stop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes!  I have some vodka, cranberry juice and some Jameson!


Now it is a party :happydance:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead  Did you try on the NARs lippies yet!! What do you think abt Jane? If its really cool, dont tell me.:haha:  I keep ordering these one by one and I should REALLY stop!


  I'm going to open it now.  My daughter had a stomachache when I got home from work and I wanted to make sure she was ok before I checked them out!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm going to open it now. My daughter had a stomachache when I got home from work and I wanted to make sure she was ok before I checked them out!


  Oh okay! I just asked! no rush at all!!! Hope she is doing okay!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh okay! I just asked! no rush at all!!! Hope she is doing okay!!


  She's feeling better!  Thanks!  I just posted a pic on the Nars thread.  I love Jane.  I think it would look great in you. And V they are so smooth and creamy.  They are worth it!  Everyone out there... You guys have to get at least one of these lipsticks! Maybe during Sephora F&F


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> She's feeling better!  Thanks!  I just posted a pic on the Nars thread.  I love Jane.  I think it would look great in you. And V they are so smooth and creamy.  They are worth it!  Everyone out there... You guys have to get at least one of these lipsticks! Maybe during Sephora F&F


 I saw that!! :eyelove: Ikr these are just so awesome. I can easily skip some mac ones for these. They look & feel so lush & smooth!! Nw I want janeeee hboy:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I saw that!! :eyelove: Ikr these are just so awesome. I can easily skip some mac ones for these. They look & feel so lush & smooth!! Nw I want janeeee hboy:


  V you have to get Jane!  Yes I can definitely skip a couple of MACs  for 1 of these.  I'm going to try Anita later.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V you have to get Jane! Yes I can definitely skip a couple of MACs for 1 of these. *I'm going to try Anita later.*


  Oh lord!! So far I have collected Audrey, Silvia, Dominique and Vivien. I am yet to receive the last 2. I guess Jane is next!! Its looks such a pretty terracotta!! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I dunno the fact that barneys doesnt charge anything else but the 32 bucks tempts me, though its just the 2 dollar in taxes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they have updated all the lippies except raquel and brigette I think!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh lord!! So far I have collected Audrey, Silvia, Dominique and Vivien. I am yet to receive the last 2. I guess Jane is next!! Its looks such a pretty terracotta!! Love it! :eyelove:   I dunno the fact that barneys doesnt charge anything else but the 32 bucks tempts me, though its just the 2 dollar in taxes! :haha:  and they have updated all the lippies except raquel and brigette I think!!


  Please let me know how you like Vivien because I want to get that and Barbara.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Please let me know how you like Vivien because I want to get that and Barbara.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Vivien I ordered today from Barney's so hopefully I will get it by Saturday! I will for sure post swatches once I get that one!! :nods:


  Oh yay!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> She's feeling better!  Thanks!  I just posted a pic on the Nars thread.  I love Jane.  I think it would look great in you. And V they are so smooth and creamy.  They are worth it!  Everyone out there... You guys have to get at least one of these lipsticks! Maybe during Sephora F&F


I am eyeing like 3 lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry gals   I was napping. Not feeling good all of sudden :/  But but why do I want to buy more?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But but why do I want to buy more?


  What happened? Feel better D?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am eyeing like 3 lol


  Which ones?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry gals   I was napping. Not feeling good all of sudden :/  But but why do I want to buy more?


  Oh no I hope you feel better after your nap!  Naps are the best!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Did you get a chance to try on Anita???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Which ones?


Bette, Rita and Dominique  Maybe Liv?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

I am thinking other than the 4 i got, I will get Jane, Janet and Anna and thats it!! Thats all the shades I really liked...for now...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Anita is my most favorite  I tried it on yesterday


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried it on yesterday


  Weekend pics!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe Liv?


  Niceee D! Of the 3 I got Dominique. I think I will get it on saturday!! Rita is gorg too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What happened? Feel better D? :support:





walkingdead said:


> Oh no I hope you feel better after your nap!  Naps are the best!


My damn doggie Lillian keeps getting out. So off me and my nieces went to get her. So after all that and feeling sick. Could be because my nieces were sick too.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

V~ Anita from OCC or Nars?  Dolly got the Anita from OCC.  I got both..  I guess I like that name...I tried Anita but did take pics-/ lighting was really bad.  I'll take pics tomorrow.  I love it too.   Dolly how do you like your Anita?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could be because my nieces were sick too.


  Take some rest D! An early nap today maybe!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking other than the 4 i got, I will get Jane, Janet and Anna and thats it!! Thats all the shades I really liked...for now...





Vineetha said:


> Niceee D! Of the 3 I got Dominique. I think I will get it on saturday!! Rita is gorg too!!


Whoop :nanas: You picked really good ones


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly how do you like your Anita?


  Nars Anita lol! The other one you got!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V~ Anita from OCC or Nars?  Dolly got the Anita from OCC.  I got both..  I guess I like that name...I tried Anita but did take pics-/ lighting was really bad.  I'll take pics tomorrow.  I love it too.   Dolly how do you like your Anita?


I love it! I didnt take pics yet but it is such a gorgeous color. Red brown burgundy is perfect.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bette, Rita and Dominique  Maybe Liv?


  I knew Rita for sure .   I should get it too just for the name.  Do they have a Claire?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You picked really good ones


  Ugh ZERO control D! I go take a peek in that thread, there i go. So far Domninique, Vivien, Silvia and audrey one by one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Now @walkingdead  sold Jane to me. So next list Jane, Anna and Janet
  But thats it! I think with the 7 I am done!
  ! Lol now you dont come rocking Rita and Liv and pull me under too D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Weekend pics!!! :rasta:


Yes lol  Maybe tomorrow, I gotta take my mom to the dentist again.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I knew Rita for sure . I should get it too just for the name. Do they have a Claire?


  No I dont think so!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ugh ZERO control D! I go take a peek in that thread, there i go. So far Domninique, Vivien, Silvia and audrey one by onehboy:   Now @walkingdead   sold Jane to me. So next list Jane, Anna and Janet But thats it! I think with the 7 I am done! ! Lol now you dont come rocking Rita and Liv and pull me under too D!!:lol:


:lmao: it is going to happen V  We all have no self control here lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe tomorrow, I gotta take my mom to the dentist again.


  Yesssssssssssss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I knew Rita for sure .   I should get it too just for the name.  Do they have a Claire?


Yes just for the name lol Idk about Claire :dunno:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We all have no self control here lol








D...........So you plan to do just that!
  Rock Rita & Liv and then I will have to get that too!!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right now it smells like nachos lol


  Yummmm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: D...........So you plan to do just that! Rock Rita & Liv and then I will have to get that too!!


:lol: my plan is to do just that  Hey I'm the least of your probs...those ladies in the nars thread posting more and more pretty pics are :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Yummmm


Twas good lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No I dont think so!! :haha:


  How in the world are we going to use up all this make-up!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey I'm the least of your probs...those ladies in the nars thread posting more and more pretty pics are


  IKr!! jeez just when I think I am done, some new name pops up!!
  No you are only allowed to get goodies from that 7 listed!!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I love the contour kit from Anastasia. The quality is good and now you have the option to customize it with the shades you like. I will def recommend that. As for the palettes, the shades are really pretty, pigmented and are quite easy to work with. But the palette themselves are kinda cheap and after a few days of use comes part easily! That is my only gripe. Well the quantity included is also similar to lorac ones so not big ones!


  Thanks for this  I can't wait to get my stuff. Ugh I hate cheap palettes I really hope they don't fall apart on me coz that will bother me big time lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How in the world are we going to use up all this make-up!


We should have whore days....where we pile on the makeup lol


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Twas good lol


  Now you got me craving Mexican food!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKr!! jeez just when I think I am done, some new name pops up!! No you are only allowed to get goodies from that 7 listed!!


Neeeever lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How in the world are we going to use up all this make-up!







   I should start highlighting everywhere to reach anywhere with the amount of becca highlighters alone we collect


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We should have whore days....where we pile on the makeup lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Now you got me craving Mexican food!


You need a mexican diner to be about 10 min from your house


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Twas good lol


  LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> hboy:   I should start highlighting everywhere to reach anywhere with the amount of becca highlighters alone we collect :lmao:


Yea lol just highlight your entire face, legs, arms, etc haha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It bothers me too! I hate that I have to be really careful in handling those if I need them to stay intact but that said the shadows themselves are really good!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea lol just highlight your entire face, legs, arms, etc haha


  Wherever possible whenever possible!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wherever possible whenever possible!


Carry it in your bag and highlight other peoples faces too lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Carry it in your bag and highlight other peoples faces too lol








Wait a sec there, let me highlight your face!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> hboy:   I should start highlighting everywhere to reach anywhere with the amount of becca highlighters alone we collect :lmao:


  I know!!!  OMG!  I still want the rose gold liquid-- I don't know why but I must have it!  I need to start highlighting my elbows too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I need to start highlighting my elbows too!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need a mexican diner to be about 10 min from your house


  Lmao I know right... I would be there every day.   





Vineetha said:


> It bothers me too! I hate that I have to be really careful in handling those if I need them to stay intact but that said the shadows themselves are really good!!


  Oh awesome. Shipping cost me $18 so it better arrive fast! I hate international shipping prices.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Carry it in your bag and highlight other peoples faces too lol


  LMAO!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The have to review their end.  To ensure it happened and is being dealt with.


BS!!!! REIGN HELL ON THEM! HELL!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BS!!!! REIGN HELL ON THEM! HELL!


  ikr!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wait a sec there, let me highlight your face!!





walkingdead said:


> I know!!!  OMG!  I still want the rose gold liquid-- I don't know why but I must have it!  I need to start highlighting my elbows too!





walkingdead said:


> LMAO!!!!


Just highlight the world lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr!:whip:





NaomiH said:


> BS!!!! REIGN HELL ON THEM! HELL!


Ugh I know! I will call back tomorrow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmao I know right... I would be there every day. Oh awesome. Shipping cost me $18 so it better arrive fast! I hate international shipping prices.


You'd marry the owners son lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Good night all!  I don't how you guys stay up soo late.  I know Dolly is a insomniac but V - you can't sleep either?  Dolly I thought you were going to nap!  Take care yourselves ladies!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi and bye, everyone! Got a call tonight and have yet another interview at 8:30 in the morning. Stress!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi and bye, everyone! Got a call tonight and have yet another interview at 8:30 in the morning. Stress!!!


  That's great!  Good luck!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Good night all!  I don't how you guys stay up soo late.  I know Dolly is a insomniac but V - you can't sleep either?  Dolly I thought you were going to nap!  Take care yourselves ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi and bye, everyone! Got a call tonight and have yet another interview at 8:30 in the morning. Stress!!!


Good luck :winkiss: Goodnight


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

I want to order from PZC soon


----------



## jenise (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sad news....My candles came from B&BW    Broken! All but one!   hboy:


 My heart just broke reading this ! Lol I hope everything gets fixed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> My heart just broke reading this ! Lol I hope everything gets fixed!


I hope so too.


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'd marry the owners son lol


  Lmaoo for sure!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmaoo for sure!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:


  Did you see that Anastasia Beverly Hills is releasing a palette with another Instagram person?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Did you see that Anastasia Beverly Hills is releasing a palette with another Instagram person?


Yea, that maya mia chick or something. It is pretty but I have like 4 of the shades soooo idk lol Do you like it?


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea, that maya mia chick or something. It is pretty but I have like 4 of the shades soooo idk lol Do you like it?


  Ugh I knowwww I would've definitely got it but then I realised there's some shades that are in the amrezy palette. It's pretty but I'll wait for swatches. I have too many eyeshadow palettes I don't know why I keep buying more!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Ugh I knowwww I would've definitely got it but then I realised there's some shades that are in the amrezy palette. It's pretty but I'll wait for swatches. I have too many eyeshadow palettes I don't know why I keep buying more!


Totally agree with you. The only shadows I am after are the AW shadows atm. And the amerzy palette is crazy good.


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Totally agree with you. The only shadows I am after are the AW shadows atm. And the amerzy palette is crazy good.


  I still have to buy the lorac pro palettes and after that I think I'm done until the next best thing. Yayyyy good I'm so excited to play with it when it gets here. I can't believe it was only $29 so damn cheap!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I still have to buy the lorac pro palettes and after that I think I'm done until the next best thing. Yayyyy good I'm so excited to play with it when it gets here. I can't believe it was only $29 so damn cheap!


Lorac Pro 1 is awesome too. I need to try The lorac pro 2. Hopefully it is just as good. I was expecting it to be 40 or more, the price is what sold me honestly. That is cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 22, 2014)

Have you seen her art before? She's so great! Just wanted to share this with you ladies 
  credit to http://instagram.com/laurajenkinson


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Have you seen her art before? She's so great! Just wanted to share this with you ladies  credit to http://instagram.com/laurajenkinson


Wow she is awesome


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow she is awesome


  IKR! So stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IKR! So stunning


I love things like that


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love things like that


  Me too! She's so creative and talented


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Me too! She's so creative and talented


I love her genie one


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love her genie one


  I think I like the one with the tasmanian devil best


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lorac Pro 1 is awesome too. I need to try The lorac pro 2. Hopefully it is just as good. I was expecting it to be 40 or more, the price is what sold me honestly. That is cheap cheap cheap!


  Hope so coz the swatches look good! Yeah I know right, no palettes are ever that cheap!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

I love the LORAC Pro 2 much more than the first. The colors are just perfect if you're a little lighter in skin tone and really bring out blue/green eyes.   I think I've used it almost every day since I've bought it. {Today I'm wearing MAC though, gotta share the love}


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Bath and body works another 2 for 22 sale on the 3 wicks lol


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bath and body works another 2 for 22 sale on the 3 wicks lol


  I hate Australia   In other news... I just bought Lime Crime's Utopia Velvetine :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Good Morningggg!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!


  GOOD MORNING, BUDDY!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> GOOD MORNING, BUDDY!


  Oh Well Hello there!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> In other news... I just bought Lime Crime's Utopia Velvetine


  I bet that's going to look lovely on you, Tahlia!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Well Hello there!!


  I love that man. When I was in the UK I'd get all giggley when commercials for Sky cable company would come on because he's the spokesman and he's so smexy. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that man. When I was in the UK I'd get all giggley when commercials for Sky cable company would come on because he's the spokesman and he's so smexy. lol


  He is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

I am boooooooooooooooored!!! TGIF!! Cant wait to get off work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have Team Lunch planned for today!!
  Tomm a day spent at an Amusement Park!! I have a feeling the weekend is going to fly by!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

Dude I'm dying here... I'm ready to go home. Only two more hours!!   I am studying this weekend, which is lame. But I want to get out of this dress and into sweatpants.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I am studying this weekend, which is lame. *But I want to get out of this dress and into sweatpants*.


  ugh i have to be here till atleast 3.30


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

Boooooo...   I still can't quote on the mobile site for specktra.. Dumb!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Guys!  I've been wanting to go home ever since I stepped in the office.   Got in late so I'll be in the office until 5.  In wearing GK today and I love it!  It went on smooth and creamy for a matte and it really brightens up my face.  Went for a bright lip today for causal Friday?  Hope everybody's day at work goes super fast so we can start the weekend!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Guys! I've been wanting to go home ever since I stepped in the office. Got in late so I'll be in the office until 5. In wearing GK today and I love it! It went on smooth and creamy for a matte and it really brightens up my face. Went for a bright lip today for causal Friday? Hope everybody's day at work goes super fast so we can start the weekend!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am boooooooooooooooored!!! TGIF!! Cant wait to get off work today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm bored too so I've been playing solitaire. lol It may fly by, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I am studying this weekend, which is lame. But I want to get out of this dress and into sweatpants.


  Yay for sweatpants! I love getting home and popping on the lounging attire!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet GK looks fabulous on you! I'm hoping today goes by fast too!


  Naomi-  did you get LK?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Guys! I've been wanting to go home ever since I stepped in the office. Got in late so I'll be in the office until 5. In wearing GK today and I love it! It went on smooth and creamy for a matte and it really brightens up my face. Went for a bright lip today for causal Friday? Hope everybody's day at work goes super fast so we can start the weekend!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm bored too so I've been playing solitaire. lol It may fly by, but it sounds like fun!


  The amusement park YAYYY but I am not excited about the lunch. Its not my team and I am the only person going from my team!! Its all blah blah meh meh!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm bored too so I've been playing solitaire. lol It may fly by, but it sounds like fun!


  I discovered Sephoras beauty board and now I'm on a pinterest kick. 


walkingdead said:


> Hey Guys!  I've been wanting to go home ever since I stepped in the office.   Got in late so I'll be in the office until 5.  In wearing GK today and I love it!  It went on smooth and creamy for a matte and it really brightens up my face.  Went for a bright lip today for causal Friday?  Hope everybody's day at work goes super fast so we can start the weekend!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *Is it free food though? That would make it worth it for me. *








 It is Mel!! I hate having to make conversation with people I barely know (99% pecent of the contact is via calls) though with the team it would have been fun


----------



## jenise (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bath and body works another 2 for 22 sale on the 3 wicks lol


 Wah and I just ordered the other day!! Well I can always get some more..... Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi- did you get LK?


  I did and it looks almost exactly like TTT on my lips! I forgot to take swatch pics, but I'll try to do that today.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The amusement park YAYYY but I am not excited about the lunch. Its not my team and I am the only person going from my team!! Its all blah blah meh meh!!


  Oh that's the worst, I hate being the lone stranger.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *Is it free food though? That would make it worth it for me. *


  Same.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The amusement park YAYYY but I am not excited about the lunch. Its not my team and I am the only person going from my team!! Its all blah blah meh meh!! :meh:


  V  enjoy the lunch... At least it's not work- work but I know how you feel if don't really want to be around the people.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Sooo.... I want a new compact holder and preferably something like this. At $17 I just dont feel it considering it has only 8 slots! Anyone know of a similar but cheaper option!! Thank you! FYI -I am REALLy bad with DIY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.amazon.com/Compact-Organizer-Beauty-Storage-byAlegoryTM/dp/B00F5A59NI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408725356&sr=8-1&keywords=compact+holder


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I discovered Sephoras beauty board and now I'm on a pinterest kick.  Heya buddy!!  Is it free food though? That would make it worth it for me.


  That Sephora beauty board too... It's very dangerous.  I keep putting things in my bag because of the pictures!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

I forgot to say hi Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-studio-sculpt-defining-powder-review/#more-168334


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sooo.... I want a new compact holder and preferably something like this. At $17 I just dont feel it considering it has only 8 slots! Anyone know of a similar but cheaper option!! Thank you! FYI -I am REALLy bad with DIY!! http://www.amazon.com/Compact-Organizer-Beauty-Storage-byAlegoryTM/dp/B00F5A59NI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408725356&sr=8-1&keywords=compact+holder


  V - maybe check out The Container Store?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V - maybe check out The Container Store?


  Thanks!! I founs something like this
  http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/drawerOrganizers/modular?productId=10012726&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=34-233395949-2&utm_source=channelintelligence&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=pricegrabber

  But I dont have any store near me, so I have to get it shipped I guess!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 22, 2014)

Team TGIF!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! I founs something like this http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...nce&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=pricegrabber  But I dont have any store near me, so I have to get it shipped I guess!!


  These are perfect!  And the prices aren't bad either.  Is there free shipping?  And codes out there?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> These are perfect! And the prices aren't bad either. Is there free shipping? And codes out there?


  No Free shipping codes but store pickup is free. There is a 15% off coupon on store pickups now!! My closest store is around 30 miles out!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh wow those are nice! There's a container store on 15th and 6th ave in the ccity @walkingdead we should hit that place up on our makeup shopping trip.   I haven't forgotten either.   I'm going to Barnes and Nobles after work to pick up a book on entrepreneurs. Yes, hella boring. Might pop into Sephora since I didn't get a chance to return the Becca palette and its been sitting in my drawer at work.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No Free shipping codes but store pickup is free. There is a 15% off coupon on store pickups now!! My closest store is around 30 miles out!!


  Oh god!  That's far!  It'll be worth getting it.  We need all out pretty make up organized!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh god! That's far! It'll be worth getting it. We need all out pretty make up organized!








 That def looks a lot nicer than the 8 a lot $17 dollar one!! Not bad at all with 15% off


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet that's going to look lovely on you, Tahlia!


  Thanks Naomi  I hope so!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

So whilst in Sephora I inquired about the Naked2 Basics. They said that they had it backstage but can't sell it until August 28th.  I'm so excited to get my paws on it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I hate Australia   In other news... I just bought Lime Crime's Utopia Velvetine :eyelove:


I need to buy that :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> :train:  Team TGIF!


Thank geebus it is!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank geebus it is!








Long day???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Dude I'm dying here... I'm ready to go home. Only two more hours!!   I am studying this weekend, which is lame. But I want to get out of this dress and into sweatpants.


Two more hours till party time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Long day???


I was sleeping :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was sleeping








Good!!! I saw that you were up pretty late yest!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was sleeping


  GOOD!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: Good!!! I saw that you were up pretty late yest!!!


 A lil I kept popping on. I was up because of my mom's teeth.  She is ok.  





NaomiH said:


> GOOD! :whip:


I know right...no dentist today so slept in lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

Hii Dolly!! Glad to hear you got some sleep!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right...no dentist today so slept in lol


  You need all the sleep you can get and some!! Well we also have to stalk next week!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hii Dolly!! Glad to hear you got some sleep!!


Hi babe!  I'm glad I did too. How was work today?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You need all the sleep you can get and some!! Well we also have to stalk next week!!:haha:


I know right...stalking party lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right...stalking party lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right...no dentist today so slept in lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>





NaomiH said:


>


:lmao: hahahahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahahahahaha


  I freaking LOVE the Iron Man one! I almost died. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I freaking LOVE the Iron Man one! I almost died. lol


It was epic lol I love it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll even send Norman over to you dressed in his kitty suit, @Vineetha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll even send Norman over to you dressed in his kitty suit, @Vineetha








Oh no dontttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no dontttttttttttttttttttt


  Don't find the ears sexy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll even send Norman over to you dressed in his kitty suit, @Vineetha


:lmao: whaaaaaaat


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> whaaaaaaat


  The stuff you find during random Googlings. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't find the ears sexy?


  The tail sexier


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The stuff you find during random Googlings. lol


Totally random hahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The tail sexier


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The tail sexier


  The tail is so weird lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm feeling generous today too lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm feeling generous today too lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  That gif of him always cracks me up lol idk why


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That gif of him always cracks me up lol idk why


  Me too, something so silly about a Rastafarian dancing banana for some reason.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too, something so silly about a Rastafarian dancing banana for some reason.


Hahaha Ikr....I love it almost as much as :fluffy:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha Ikr....I love it almost as much as










  I love bouncing marshmallow man so much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:    I love bouncing marshmallow man so much!


I love how carefree he is lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love how carefree he is lol


  I wish I was the BMM.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish I was the BMM. :sigh:


Me too...life is so rough and he is over there bouncing his sexy white behind everywhere :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too...life is so rough and he is over there bouncing his sexy white behind everywhere


  The jerk. -_-


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The jerk. -_-


He is


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is


  Ernie is going to knife him if he doesn't calm down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ernie is going to knife him if he doesn't calm down.


:lmao: hahaha omg lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

:happydance:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Hardest thing today  My mom's cousin, wrote us a letter he is 72...he didn't know my grandmother passed away. Had to call him to let him know......


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hardest thing today  My mom's cousin, wrote us a letter he is 72...he didn't know my grandmother passed away. Had to call him to let him know......


Awww man. Big hug to you Dolly  :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww man. Big hug to you Dolly  :hug:


He is so sick too. He lost his eye sight, his speech is slurred. I felt so sad telling him  He was so upset. Thanks Naomi you know how hard it is :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ernie is going to knife him if he doesn't calm down.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Had to call him to let him know......


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support: :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Thry contacted me back and are replacing the candles and sending me a 10 gift card aswell :happydance:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thry contacted me back and are replacing the candles and sending me a 10 gift card aswell








wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo They better!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo They better!!


  Freaking happy as hell! I was worried they would come up with some crap!!!!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thry contacted me back and are replacing the candles and sending me a 10 gift card aswell :happydance:


 Yay!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay!!









 How are you?


----------



## jenise (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


 I'm great! Just got home from vacation. I move in to my first apartment Monday!!! Can't believe summer is officially over for me lol how have you been? And how's your mommy??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'm great! Just got home from vacation. I move in to my first apartment Monday!!! Can't believe summer is officially over for me lol how have you been? And how's your mommy??


Where did you go on vacation? How exciting, your first apartment. Wish you the best of luck. I'm glad summer is over lol I've been good, stressed but working on it. My mom is good, preparing for the next two weeks of appointments. Almost every single day.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

OCC Full sized sets!.SALE section!

  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-metallic-trio-set-P387230?skuId=1578608


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/search/saleResults.jsp?keyword=Sale&topNav=true&ref=1350011&sale=true&pageSize=60


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/search/saleResults.jsp?keyword=Sale&topNav=true&ref=1350011&sale=true&pageSize=60


  Woohoo. did you buy any?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo. did you buy any?


  The first set with Role play & Yaoi! I really dont care about the third one but with a full sized brush and 3 full sized ones at $25 well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-metallic-trio-set-P387230?skuId=1578608&om_mmc=aff-linkshare-redirect-je6NUbpObpQ&c3ch=Linkshare&c3nid=je6NUbpObpQ&affid=je6NUbpObpQ-K0ibplOwbHNwp1ATQ77kPw


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

There were 2 matte sets too but sold out...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The first set with Role play & Yaoi! I really dont care about the third one but with a full sized brush and 3 full sized ones at $25 well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If I have money to buy these tomorrow I will.
  I may do to much damage tomorrow lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If I have money to buy these tomorrow I will.
> I may do to much damage tomorrow lol


  Lol Yes! Fe and GK waits!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  There is one Black Dahlia set too, lip tar + NP @15 I think!! I shared the link bec I knew you liked these!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-nail-lacquer-set-P379219


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol Yes! Fe and GK waits!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They couldn't put them on hold for me, but if I call in the morning they said they could....so hoping!

  Yea I need to buy Black dahlia for my sister as a gift, for all she does for me. 
  Perfect time if you ask me...a sale lol 
  thanks for the links V


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They couldn't put them on hold for me, but if I call in the morning they said they could....so hoping!
> 
> Yea I need to buy Black dahlia for my sister as a gift, for all she does for me.
> Perfect time if you ask me...a sale lol
> thanks for the links V


  Oh Okay! Hopefully they will still have those tomm! Not to worry!

  NP D!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find the mini sets okay, but these are full sized ones so theres that!
  I might be MIA tomm mostly bec of the outing. So I wil catch up on your haul in the evening!! I sure hope you find everything in the store and get to pick what you liked!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Okay! Hopefully they will still have those tomm! Not to worry!  NP D!! :winkiss:  I find the mini sets okay, but these are full sized ones so theres that! I might be MIA tomm mostly bec of the outing. So I wil catch up on your haul in the evening!! I sure hope you find everything in the store and get to pick what you liked!!


Alright V no problem. Hopefully you have a nice time out   Edit: nvm plans got bombed...can't go anywhere tomorrow I'll buy FE online


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Where did you go on vacation? How exciting, your first apartment. Wish you the best of luck. I'm glad summer is over lol I've been good, stressed but working on it. My mom is good, preparing for the next two weeks of appointments. Almost every single day.


 Just went down the shore w my family. The weather was beautiful :eyelove: and thank you! And yeah I'm excited for fall!!  and I'm glad to hear you and your mom have been good! Always in my thoughts :heart2: ps sorry for the late reply I fell asleep lol!


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There were 2 matte sets too but sold out...


 Whyyyy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Just went down the shore w my family. The weather was beautiful :eyelove: and thank you! And yeah I'm excited for fall!!  and I'm glad to hear you and your mom have been good! Always in my thoughts :heart2: ps sorry for the late reply I fell asleep lol!


Sounds like so much fun. I'm glad the weather was beautiful. Thanks babe. So nice of you  It is ok sleep is required lol you know to function :lol:


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds like so much fun. I'm glad the weather was beautiful. Thanks babe. So nice of you  It is ok sleep is required lol you know to function :lol:


 Hahaha you better get some sleep too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahaha you better get some sleep too!!


Haha I've been resting and sleeping pretty good today...I'm up watching the Simpsons lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha I've been resting and sleeping pretty good today...I'm up watching the Simpsons lol


 That's good! And hmm preparing for that launch


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> That's good! And hmm preparing for that launch


Lol yea a bit...but I love the Simpson's so I'm always watching them lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

I ended up buying Fun Ending on MACs site....so yea


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up buying Fun Ending on MACs site....so yea


  Goood  can't wait to see it on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Goood  can't wait to see it on you


I'm excited. ...did your items ship yet?


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm excited. ...did your items ship yet?


  Sí, this morning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Sí, this morning


Perfecto


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 23, 2014)

Ladies help me! As someone who is not a blush girl, Fun Ending or Pink Cult?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies help me! As someone who is not a blush girl, Fun Ending or Pink Cult?


  Both oke:  Fun Ending would warm your complexion up. Pink Cult looks nice too, but I need to see it on a NC20 or lower.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh wow those are nice! There's a container store on 15th and 6th ave in the ccity @walkingdead we should hit that place up on our makeup shopping trip.   I haven't forgotten either.   I'm going to Barnes and Nobles after work to pick up a book on entrepreneurs. Yes, hella boring. Might pop into Sephora since I didn't get a chance to return the Becca palette and its been sitting in my drawer at work.


  Hi Mel!  That's an idea -- the container store.  I really need to organize my make up again.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 23, 2014)

Took my son to Barnes & Noble which is outside the mall.  Stopped in the mall and picked up some fall candles.. I also love the stess relief one.  The 2 for 22 sale was on plus I had a 20% off coupon.    I got   ~warm caramel cider ~harvest gathering  ~ and the little mason jars are vanilla chai - they are soo cute.  Also got some hand soap.  It certainly feels like Fall here in Jersey!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Took my son to Barnes & Noble which is outside the mall.  Stopped in the mall and picked up some fall candles.. I also love the stess relief one.  The 2 for 22 sale was on plus I had a 20% off coupon.    I got   ~warm caramel cider ~harvest gathering  ~ and the little mason jars are vanilla chai - they are soo cute.  Also got some hand soap.  It certainly feels like Fall here in Jersey!


Woohoo great fall picks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies help me! As someone who is not a blush girl, Fun Ending or Pink Cult?


Hmm I'd say Fun Ending because it is lighter and a little sheer according to reviews...it is fool proof. Not being a blush gal you'll want to slowly ease into it over plunge in. But both blushes are great to start off with


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a mac nude for someone pale with yellow undertones? I can never find one that isn't too dark/brown on me. Preferably a matte.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Can anyone recommend a mac nude for someone pale with yellow undertones? I can never find one that isn't too dark/brown on me. Preferably a matte.


Have you tried Creme D'Nude? It is a creamsheen. Looks lovely on pale gals though.   Have you tried Honeylove? It is a matte. Myth  Fleshpot Are two other good ones too. What shade are you in MAC foundation?


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What shade are you in MAC foundation?


  I don't know my Mac foundation shade :/ I've only just picked up the occasional lipstick or highlighter over the years. I appreciate your recommendations!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> I don't know my Mac foundation shade :/ I've only just picked up the occasional lipstick or highlighter over the years. I appreciate your recommendations!


I read you say KVDs Lolita is too brown on you, so you want to stay away from Velvet Teddy and Kinda Sexy. They will pull brown on you. Seeing as they are roughly in the same shade family as lolita.  Try the lighter nude shades. Make sure to try this on in store, because looking up images may steer you away.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 23, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Can anyone recommend a mac nude for someone pale with yellow undertones? I can never find one that isn't too dark/brown on me. Preferably a matte.


 It's not a matte, but you might want to look at Japanese Maple. I love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's not a matte, but you might want to look at Japanese Maple. I love it.


That is another good nude


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 23, 2014)

Remember when I told you I was doing squats? Just found sth that made me think of you :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Remember when I told you I was doing squats? Just found sth that made me think of you :haha:


:lmao:  hahaha oh yea


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

Question. What eye look would you guys wear when meeting your significant others parents?   I'm wearing my Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, a bit of bronzer, and I dunno what blush yet lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Question. What eye look would you guys wear when meeting your significant others parents?   I'm wearing my Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, a bit of bronzer, and I dunno what blush yet lol.


I always do simple. Neutral blush. I usually do a soft brown eye...a nude color all over the lid and a soft brown in the crease...and a nice sort of thick black liner.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Unless you know his parents hate you lol then that's all different lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It certainly feels like Fall here in Jersey!








  That aromatherapy one is next on my listtt!! I find the mason jar ones quite cute too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm wearing my Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, a bit of bronzer, and I dunno what blush yet lol.


  I will probably stick to neutrals, a brown or bronze maybe, kohl & mascara. So the eyes usually look well defined and at the same time eye makeup isnt the first thing someone notices as soon as they meet you! 
  As for blush something slightly pink maybe in satin finish. So it looks naturally flushed without shimmer plus the satin finish wouldnt make it look flat!! hth!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks V and Dolly. This is what I ended up going with, pretty neutral with big lashes and some shimmer on the lids.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks V and Dolly. This is what I ended up going with, pretty neutral with big lashes and some shimmer on the lids.


 Purtyyyyy!! :eyelove: have fun!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  You look beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

What are you ladies doing tonight........and @mel33t how did it go when you get back?


----------



## violetta (Aug 23, 2014)

violetta said:


> Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca
> titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge.
> It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ).
> Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.
> ...


Just an FYI the North American September 2014  issue of  “Marie Claire ” magazine has a one page article  ( page 316 ) on the above mentioned book with pics.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

violetta said:


> Just an FYI the North American September 2014  issue of  “Marie Claire ” magazine has a one page article  ( page 316 ) on the above mentioned book with pics.


  Very cool thanks for the update @violetta


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 23, 2014)

Fiancé has weighed in on the B&BW candles. Autumn and Leaves are yay. Marshmallow Fireside and Spiced Pumpkin Cider are boo.  I'm still going to burn them and he can deal.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still going to burn them and he can deal.


  Woohoo girl!
  Fantastic that he likes Autumn and Leaves....shame about MF and SPC.
  But yes girl burn them anyways lol just remind him that you put up with "his scents" lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Took my son to Barnes & Noble which is outside the mall.  Stopped in the mall and picked up some fall candles.. I also love the stess relief one.  The 2 for 22 sale was on plus I had a 20% off coupon.    I got   ~warm caramel cider ~harvest gathering  ~ and the little mason jars are vanilla chai - they are soo cute.  Also got some hand soap.  It certainly feels like Fall here in Jersey!


 I stopped in BB&W today just to go smell all of the fall scents :lol: the tiny mason jars are SO cute


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> I stopped in BB&W today just to go smell all of the fall scents :lol: the tiny mason jars are SO cute


 Lol!! I do the same!! :haha: Those are really cute right? :amused:  I like those better than mini ones ! last I checked the offer was 3 for $12 plus you get a 20% off on voucher!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol!! I do the same!! :haha: Those are really cute right? :amused:  I like those better than mini ones ! last I checked the offer was 3 for $12 plus you get a 20% off on voucher!!


 Yes such a good deal! And I like them better than the regular mini ones too! If I didn't just receive a package on Friday I would've bought some more :shock: I still have summer ones I have to finish :lol: pumpkin caramel latte is my absolute favorite!! (In drink and candle form haha)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes such a good deal! And I like them better than the regular mini ones too! If I didn't just receive a package on Friday I would've bought some more :shock: I still have summer ones I have to finish :lol: pumpkin caramel latte is my absolute favorite!! (In drink and candle form haha)


 Ikr its something abt the candles stacked up!!  We know we don't need any atleast for sometime but... Well the offers 365 days a year don't help too!! Yeah I am only planning another haul when they have the new fragrances coming out & if I am done with a few of these by then!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes such a good deal! And I like them better than the regular mini ones too! If I didn't just receive a package on Friday I would've bought some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You actually finish candles in the appropriate time lmao 
  I do not hahaha I am an awful hoarder


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

BTW ladies...I am burning Bourbon Butterscotch......oh this is yumtastic!


----------



## jenise (Aug 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ikr its something abt the candles stacked up!!  We know we don't need any atleast for sometime but... Well the offers 365 days a year don't help too!! Yeah I am only planning another haul when they have the new fragrances coming out & if I am done with a few of these by then!!


 Exactly!!! The deals DO NOT help lol  





Dolly Snow said:


> You actually finish candles in the appropriate time lmao  I do not hahaha I am an awful hoarder


 Hahaha I try!!  





Dolly Snow said:


> BTW ladies...I am burning Bourbon Butterscotch......oh this is yumtastic!


 Ouu I actually never smelled this one but I love butterscotch :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> BTW ladies...I am burning Bourbon Butterscotch......oh this is yumtastic!


 Yayyyyy The lone survivor!! I am alternating between autumn night and leaves and it definitely smells like fall here in summer!! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Exactly!!! The deals DO NOT help lol Hahaha I try!! Ouu I actually never smelled this one but I love butterscotch :eyelove:


It is pure butterscotch! I need like 30 of them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyyyy The lone survivor!! I am alternating between autumn night and leaves and it definitely smells like fall here in summer!! :lol:


Haha sounds wonderful V!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> I stopped in BB&W today just to go smell all of the fall scents :lol: the tiny mason jars are SO cute


   - aren't the mini mason jars adorable!!!  Did you get any for your new apartment!


----------



## jenise (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> - aren't the mini mason jars adorable!!!  Did you get any for your new apartment!


  yes I did! Even tho I'm not allowed to have them! Hahaha *rebel*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thry contacted me back and are replacing the candles and sending me a 10 gift card aswell :happydance:


:nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> OCC Full sized sets!.SALE section!  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-metallic-trio-set-P387230?skuId=1578608





Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/search/saleR...topNav=true&ref=1350011&sale=true&pageSize=60


Damn you!!! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Remember when I told you I was doing squats? Just found sth that made me think of you :haha:


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks V and Dolly. This is what I ended up going with, pretty neutral with big lashes and some shimmer on the lids.


Perfect! You look fab!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

violetta said:


> Just an FYI the North American September 2014  issue of  “Marie Claire ” magazine has a one page article  ( page 316 ) on the above mentioned book with pics.


Oh this is cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you ladies doing tonight........and @mel33t  how did it go when you get back?


Had 5 monsters over.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Had 5 monsters over.  Lol


Lol sounds like fun to me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn you!!! :haha:


lmao V is always posting the deals


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn you!!! :haha:





Dolly Snow said:


> lmao V is always posting the deals


 :haha: what me? Deals? Never?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Had 5 monsters over.  Lol


 Wow that must have been super fun!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: what me? Deals? Never?


:lol: you always


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> yes I did! Even tho I'm not allowed to have them! Hahaha *rebel*


Why can't you have them?  And lol such a rebel :wink:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you ladies doing tonight........and @mel33t how did it go when you get back?


 
  Thanks everyone! Last night was good - we went to dinner where Steve {my man friend, he's a chef} works and his parents were very friendly. It helped that it was a big group with a few of our mutual friends too. His parents left and I stayed with a friend after until it closed and I drank so much red wine! Such a headache right now, lol. But he made a great dinner. More than proud of this kid


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks everyone! Last night was good - we went to dinner where Steve {my man friend, he's a chef} works and his parents were very friendly. It helped that it was a big group with a few of our mutual friends too. His parents left and I stayed with a friend after until it closed and I drank so much red wine! Such a headache right now, lol. But he made a great dinner. More than proud of this kid


 Yay!!! Sooo glad to hear everything worked out just fine & you had a great time!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks everyone! Last night was good - we went to dinner where Steve {my man friend, he's a chef} works and his parents were very friendly. It helped that it was a big group with a few of our mutual friends too. His parents left and I stayed with a friend after until it closed and I drank so much red wine! Such a headache right now, lol. But he made a great dinner. More than proud of this kid


Are you two like together lol?  Sounds like you had fun. I'm glad it was in that setting over just you and the parents lol. Makes it easier to be yourself


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks everyone! Last night was good - we went to dinner where Steve {my man friend, he's a chef} works and his parents were very friendly. It helped that it was a big group with a few of our mutual friends too. His parents left and I stayed with a friend after until it closed and I drank so much red wine! Such a headache right now, lol. But he made a great dinner. More than proud of this kid


  Glad you had fun!  Guess it was the 1st time meeting the parents~~ I'm sure you made an impression!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Makes it easier to be yourself


  LOL! Yeah - I'm sortof new to the whole dating thing. I'm 27 and never really had anything serious so this is the first time for me {opportunity was there - just always felt like it wasn't the right time}. I was really nervous meeting his friends and even more so meeting his parents last night so he wanted to do it in a environment where I'd be a little more comfortable.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't start wine drinking until after they left lol. But they were very nice and his mom hugged me and said she was so happy to meet me, yadda yadda   LOL! Yeah - I'm sortof new to the whole dating thing. I'm 27 and never really had anything serious so this is the first time for me {opportunity was there - just always felt like it wasn't the right time}. I was really nervous meeting his friends and even more so meeting his parents last night so he wanted to do it in a environment where I'd be a little more comfortable.


  LOL!   He sounds very nice and considerate!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't start wine drinking until after they left lol. But they were very nice and his mom hugged me and said she was so happy to meet me, yadda yadda
> 
> 
> LOL! Yeah - I'm sortof new to the whole dating thing. I'm 27 and never really had anything serious so this is the first time for me {opportunity was there - just always felt like it wasn't the right time}. I was really nervous meeting his friends and even more so meeting his parents last night so he wanted to do it in a environment where I'd be a little more comfortable.


  Aww how sweet though and very considerate of him. It sounds like his parents liked you.

  Sounds like you picked a real winner, even better that his food is yummy lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks!  

  All this talk of candles makes me want some! The last time I went to B&BW I just popped in to pick up the Apple hand soap and lotion, which is my all time favorite scent.  
  The woman said they were coming out with a body wash in September... done!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All this talk of candles makes me want some! The last time I went to B&BW I just popped in to pick up the Apple hand soap and lotion, which is my all time favorite scent.
> The woman said they were coming out with a body wash in September... done!


  They are and a lotion and Fine Frag mist too lol
  My fave from them is Sweet cinnamon Pumpkin body care lol so good.
  Reminds me of my aunt whom I miss greatly.

  You need some candles, today is the last day for the sale


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there a thread specifically for answering mac product related questions on here? I don't want to get too annoying in the wrong thread


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Is there a thread specifically for answering mac product related questions on here? I don't want to get too annoying in the wrong thread


  Firstly you are not getting annoying.
  Please ask away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Secondly let me check for you....as far as I can see there really isn't.
  It is more of a free for all.
  Post your questions anywhere in hopes they get answered.


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Firstly you are not getting annoying.
> Please ask away
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!
  Do you happen to know which matchmaster shades have which undertone? I just remembered years ago I actually bought the shade in '1.5'. The coverage and texture were perfect but it was far too orange and dark. The nearest Mac is nearly 100 miles away too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Thank you!!
> Do you happen to know which matchmaster shades have which undertone? I just remembered years ago I actually bought the shade in '1.5'. The coverage and texture were perfect but it was far too orange and dark. The nearest Mac is nearly 100 miles away too


 



  I found this picture to help you, but that means you need to know your foundation shade but in the studio fix.
   If a 1.5 was too dark and orange you may need a 1.0


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Look what's on [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Look what's on @Dolly Snow








 ... Seriously thought I love all of those Marvel movies. I saw Guardians last weekend, or two weekends ago? I forget. It was so good. It was really really funny.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :haha:  ... Seriously thought I love all of those Marvel movies. I saw Guardians last weekend, or two weekends ago? I forget. It was so good. It was really really funny.


  Mel - I love them all too! Guardians of  the Galaxy was so funny !  I'm going to take my sons to see it again this weekend!  It'll be the 3rd time they'll be seeing it!    What ate everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend?  I can't believe summer is coming to an end!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What ate everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend? I can't believe summer is coming to an end!


  I'd see it again too! I love Groot! Did you see the DIY of someone making their own Groot?! Too cute.
  http://www.popsugar.com/tech/Make-Your-Own-DIY-Dancing-Groot-35471666#photo-35471896

  I can't believe it's already the end of August? Where did the year go? I'm probably going to hit the beach and then on Monday I'm going into the city with a few friends, it's become almost a tradition. We just go and eat somewhere that has outdoor seating, cheap food, and lots of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What about you dear?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'd see it again too! I love Groot! Did you see the DIY of someone making their own Groot?! Too cute. http://www.popsugar.com/tech/Make-Your-Own-DIY-Dancing-Groot-35471666#photo-35471896  I can't believe it's already the end of August? Where did the year go? I'm probably going to hit the beach and then on Monday I'm going into the city with a few friends, it's become almost a tradition. We just go and eat somewhere that has outdoor seating, cheap food, and lots of wine :tipsy:   What about you dear?


  Yes ~  I did see that baby groot!  Sooo cute! "I am Groot"  I never was a Chris Pratt fan but I loved him in the movie. Your plans sounds like a lot of fun!! I remember doing that before I got married! I loved going in the city and eating outdoors and just people watch!    I heard they renovated The Turtle Back Zoo and a lot of new stuff -- like a zip line!  So were going to take the kids there and have little BBQ.  I also take the kids back to school shopping-/ they go back the 4th!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Look what's on [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


Yummmmmmmmm :yum:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I heard they renovated The Turtle Back Zoo and a lot of new stuff -- like a zip line! So were going to take the kids there and have little BBQ. I also take the kids back to school shopping-/ they go back the 4th!


  People watching is the best! 

  That's fun! I'm sure they'll love that. I always loved back to school shopping, getting all the new notebooks and pens. I'm excited for kids to get back to school - weekday nights at the mall will be less crowded and I'll be able to hit up my MAC counter at Nordies


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yummmmmmmmm :yum:


  Remember ~ he's mine when he's Loki!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Remember ~ he's mine when he's Loki!


Yea yea :lol:  And every other version of tom is MINE!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 24, 2014)

Guys, my day at work is going horribly. Please proceed to post copious amounts of man candy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Tom hardy getting up hahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


It was after he did the Ice bucket challenge lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 24, 2014)

Winter is coming


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Who's this?


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tom hardy getting up hahaha


  LOL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Who's this?


  Victor H webster!!! He plays Fonnegra in continuum!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

[@]Anaphora[/@]  don't you like this guy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Winter is coming





Vineetha said:


>





walkingdead said:


> [@]Anaphora[/@]  don't you like this guy


Ladies these men look so hot lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Victor H webster!!! He plays Fonnegra in continuum!!


  I don't watch that show--- I've never heard of him before.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I don't watch that show--- I've never heard of him before.


 Nw that most of the shows are on a break, I kind of binge watched it in netflix!! :haha: He was also among the cast in mutant x but I haven't watched that one, so dunno..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nw that most of the shows are on a break, I kind of binge watched it in netflix!! :haha:


I need to watch that show lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nw that most of the shows are on a break, I kind of binge watched it in netflix!! :haha:


LOL  ~  I like your guy from sleepy hollow better!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL  ~  I like your guy from sleepy hollow better!


 I like him better too!! But this guy seems to have more shirtless photos :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to watch that show lol


 Do it oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Do it oke:


I see it all the time on netflix...I never click it. Well V i found what I'll watch tonight then lol  I bought shoes today hahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I bought shoes today hahaha*


  Woohoo!! what type ???
  I got FE Blush today!! I think I will get Pink Cult too now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ugh three more days to go!!! I realllly hope we all are able to get whatever is on our list before MAC pulls a sellout Stint!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Woohoo!! what type ??? I got FE Blush today!! I think I will get Pink Cult too now!! :amused:   Ugh three more days to go!!! I realllly hope we all are able to get whatever is on our list before MAC pulls a sellout Stint!!:sigh:


FE is so gorgeous. I'm glad you got it V! I am hoping the same. i don't want any hassles or games MAC! Converse lol I'll post a pic in a bit


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> FE is so gorgeous. I'm glad you got it V! I am hoping the same. i don't want any hassles or games MAC! Converse lol I'll post a pic in a bit


  Love Chuck Taylor's .. Can't wait to see what color.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Converse lol I'll post a pic in a bit


  yayyy!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yayyy!!


  These are soo cute!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> These are soo cute!


  ikr!!
@walkingdead  Whats the plan for AW? Total skip or are you picking up PC?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Love Chuck Taylor's .. Can't wait to see what color.


 Not a color but well a pattern lol  





Vineetha said:


> yayyy!!


Those are cute lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yayy! I like the pattern!!! Those ARE really pretty!! Me likez!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr!! @walkingdead   Whats the plan for AW? Total skip or are you picking up PC?


  I want PC  but I'm going to be soo confused that day with all the launch.  Just that for me.  Not sure about getting the 2 blushes from Simpsons .... I had just gotten unlawful and AI which I haven't tried yet and I'm ordering FE because of you and Jenise!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Nicee!  The black laces are great with them!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I want PC but I'm going to be soo confused that day with all the launch. Just that for me. Not sure about getting the 2 blushes from Simpsons .... I had just gotten unlawful and AI which I haven't tried yet and *I'm ordering FE because of you and Jenise*!








 It is pretty lol!
  I was thinking skipping the whole AW but I need that PC blush!!
  Yeah ikr It is going to be confusing on the launch day. I am thinking I will place the first order for simpsons - 2 blushes & IS&S
  Then go back place a second order - PC and Gunner (if it launches on the same day)!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nicee!  The black laces are great with them!!


Thanks ladies...they came with mustache laces haha


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks ladies...they came with mustache laces haha


  I saw that! Mustache laces!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

D! What you planning get on thursday??


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  It is pretty lol! I was thinking skipping the whole AW but I need that PC blush!! Yeah ikr It is going to be confusing on the launch day. I am thinking I will place the first order for simpsons - 2 blushes & IS&S Then go back place a second order - PC and Gunner (if it launches on the same day)!


  Good plan!  The Simpsons look like they'd be the 1st to sell out!  I'm going to be ready with my pot of coffee and 2 liter of diet coke


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I saw that! Mustache laces! :haha:


Yea I'm like uuuh hahaha My niece is jealous of them lol I don't wear fancy shoes as you can tell lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D! What you planning get on thursday??


V!!!! Uh Im getting both Simpson's blushes for sure. Idk about AW maybe just Marsh


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Good plan! The Simpsons look like they'd be the 1st to sell out! I'm going to be ready with my pot of coffee and 2 liter of diet coke


  I have never done a full night stalk! Its like usually I hang around till 12 and then go to sleep. Wake up by around 4 or 5 and rejoin. I really want SY blush, so I dont think I am gonna get any shut eye anyways!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> V!!!! Uh Im getting both Simpson's blushes for sure. Idk about AW maybe just Marsh


  What about PC & IS&S??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What about PC & IS&S??


uh idk....I may still get IS&S  PC i think is off my list


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nicee!  The black laces are great with them!!


 Now I see them!  I like them with the black!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Now I see them!  I like them with the black!


Yea I kept the black on and I'm giving the other laces to my niece.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *PC i think is off my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  why???i am thinking abt it bec of u


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> why???i am thinking abt it bec of u :haha:


:haha: I know...but idk it could end up in the cart   I wore Anita today from OCC :drools: I love it Posted a pic in the OCC thread


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha: I know...but idk it could end up in the cart   I wore Anita today from OCC :drools: I love it Posted a pic in the OCC thread


  Ohh cool!  I bought Anita but haven't tried it yet!  Going to head over to the OCC thread


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ohh cool!  I bought Anita but haven't tried it yet!  Going to head over to the OCC thread


You need to try it out oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Posted a pic in the OCC thread


  I just went and saw that! THAT IS PRETTY!!
  PC better jump in to your cart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only reason it is jumping on mine is you!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha: I know...but idk it could end up in the cart   I wore Anita today from OCC :drools: I love it Posted a pic in the OCC thread


  Just saw it!  It looks great!  I'm so glad I bought it.  Saving my brown lippies for fall!  Heehee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just went and saw that! THAT IS PRETTY!! PC better jump in to your cart! :whip: The only reason it is jumping on mine is you! :haha:


Hahaha hoping it does a magic act and jumps in lol We will see lol What are you planning on getting?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Just saw it!  It looks great!  I'm so glad I bought it.  Saving my brown lippies for fall!  Heehee


:lol: for fall...but it is so pretty...wear it now lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you planning on getting?


  Order 1 : SY, PS and IS&S
  Order 2 : PC & Gunner

  Short & Sweet!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: for fall...but it is so pretty...wear it now lol


  I know!! But I'm picturing wearing these lippies when the leaves are changing and I'm wearing a chestnut brown haven't, jeans and boots---getting pumpkins or something like raking the damn leaves LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Order 1 : SY, PS and IS&S Order 2 : PC & Gunner  Short & Sweet!


Sounds perfect V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know!! But I'm picturing wearing these lippies when the leaves are changing and I'm wearing a chestnut brown haven't, jeans and boots---getting pumpkins or something like raking the damn leaves LOL!


Sounds perfect! Really the image gets me excited for fall


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know!! But I'm picturing wearing these lippies when the leaves are changing and I'm wearing a chestnut brown haven't, jeans and boots---*getting pumpkins or something like raking the damn leaves LOL!*


  LOL!! That sounds nice!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL!! That sounds nice!!


  LOL!!!Not looking forward to raking leaves


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds perfect V


  wat abt you DD!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

It is so quiet on here


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so quiet on here


  At home?? Why???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> wat abt you DD!


who knows :lol: Only for sure is the blushes from The Simpson's


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> At home?? Why???


Nah on specktra :/ And at home it is always quiet.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so quiet on here


  No it's not~  you're here!  LOL!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Only for sure is the blushes from The Simpson's


  You better buy everything on my list too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I just saw you enabled glammy into a BU


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No it's not~  you're here!  LOL!!


Lol I guess.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You better buy everything on my list too :lol:  I just saw you enabled glammy into a BU :lmao:


Hahaha everything? And yes I did lol had to


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And yes I did lol had to








 Yes everything- 2 blushes, the lipglass, PC and Stunner!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes everything- 2 blushes, the lipglass, PC and Stunner! :whip:


:lmao: we will see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

How was sunday for everyone


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was sunday for everyone


  It went fine! Mostly lazed around! Just went out in the evening to buy FE! Motivations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I am sitting here pondering over having to go to work tomm. What???? its Monday Already? I thought my last post was TGIF!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It went fine! Mostly lazed around! Just went out in the evening to buy FE! Motivations! :haha:  And now I am sitting here pondering over having to go to work tomm. What???? its Monday Already? I thought my last post was TGIF!! :shrugs: :shrugs:


:lol: sounds like a good day!  I remember you posting TGIF and now it is monday soon. So yea means work for so many ladies and gents. Stress stress stress! Lots of appointments for me   Lots of sadness and crying coming up, like I haven't done enough already.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lots of sadness and crying coming up, like I haven't done enough already.








 Aww D! Its all gonna tide over soon and much easier than you anticipated! Dont worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  And lets not forget lots of makeup coming our way too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support:  Aww D! Its all gonna tide over soon and much easier than you anticipated! Dont worry! :hug:    And lets not forget lots of makeup coming our way too :stars:


That is true lots and lots of makeup :stars:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2014)

The ONLY thing good about Monday is that my Nars lipsticks will be here....well, hopefully.

  We went to the lake lodge & I ate soup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today. And we went for 2 bike rides


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> The ONLY thing good about Monday is that my Nars lipsticks will be here....well, hopefully.  We went to the lake lodge & I ate soup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yum:  today. And we went for 2 bike rides :flower:


Yay! How exciting Elegant  Haha Soup is always good. It is todays dinner.  Aww how romantic. :flower:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> The ONLY thing good about Monday is that my Nars lipsticks will be here....well, hopefully.  We went to the lake lodge & I ate soup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yum:  today. And we went for 2 bike rides :flower:


 Sounds fun! We haven't taken a bike ride since that weekend ! :sigh: Souuuppp :yum:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sounds fun! We haven't taken a bake ride since that weekend ! :sigh: Souuuppp :yum:


aww bike rides sound so adorable


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww bike rides sound so adorable


 We have a good biking trail starting right across our place! It's fun esp when there are full blooms around!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We have a good biking trail starting right across our place! It's fun esp when there are full blooms around!


That sounds beautiful. Super romantic too. :flower:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds beautiful. Super romantic too. :flower:


 It is...well when I don't run off the trail to pick those!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is...well when I don't run off the trail to pick those!! :haha:


:lol: I'd probably pick them too. Flowers are so nice to have around, I understand wanting to pick a nice bouquet worth


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We have a good biking trail starting right across our place! It's fun esp when there are full blooms around!


  Oh wow, you are so lucky. We have to drive about 15 - 20 minutes to a really nice trail. We just rode thru the neighborhood today.  I prefer the trails. We love riding


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I'd probably pick them too. Flowers are so nice to have around, I understand wanting to pick a nice bouquet worth


 Ikr!! It just makes me so happy doing that!! A bunch of fresh flowers can lighten up my mood anyday :amused:  and... Of course makeup is also an acceptable bribe! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ikr!! It just makes me so happy doing that!! A bunch of fresh flowers can lighten up my mood anyday :amused:  and... Of course makeup is also an acceptable bribe! :haha:


:flower: flowers can really brighten any day


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay! How exciting Elegant  Haha Soup is always good. It is todays dinner.  Aww how romantic. :flower:


  It wasnt my favorite soup but at least it was soup lol. It  was vegetable beef with penne pasta. The view of the lake was amazing plus it was peaceful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It wasnt my favorite soup but at least it was soup lol. It  was vegetable beef with penne pasta. The view of the lake was amazing plus it was peaceful


Sounds yummy :yum: I bet it was. Next time take some pics of the view so we can all enjoy them, if you don't mind. I love that you were able to have some peace today


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 24, 2014)

I just now got out of work and loved all my man candy gifts! Especially thanks to @walkingdead for posting my beloved Kevin McKidd. :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just now got out of work and loved all my man candy gifts! Especially thanks to @walkingdead for posting my beloved Kevin McKidd. :hot:


hope your work days get easier and better :winkiss:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hope your work days get easier and better :winkiss:


 Thanks Dolly! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks Dolly! :hug:


no need to thank me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

:sleepy:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Goooooooood Morrninggggggg!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning everyone! Probably not going to be on as much in Tue next few weeks since I'm heading into a busy season.   Who's ready for the stalking party Wednesday? I hope they release everything at the same time!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for the stalking party Wednesday? I hope they release everything at the same time!!


  Good Morning Mel!!! Stalking Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Are you getting anything from AW collection?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's ready for the stalking party Wednesday? I hope they release everything at the same time!!


  Morning Mel! I'll be stalking as best I can for SY!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Goooooooood Morrninggggggg!!


  Good morning Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol sounds like fun to me


  It was, they're pretty fun monsters


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy!


  I am thinking whether or not to get PC blush and RB lipglass! What is your plan on AW, checking out PC?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wow that must have been super fun!!!!


  Never a dull moment with those little guys running around!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I didn't start wine drinking until after they left lol. But they were very nice and his mom hugged me and said she was so happy to meet me, yadda yadda
> 
> 
> LOL! Yeah - I'm sortof new to the whole dating thing. I'm 27 and never really had anything serious so this is the first time for me {opportunity was there - just always felt like it wasn't the right time}. I was really nervous meeting his friends and even more so meeting his parents last night so he wanted to do it in a environment where I'd be a little more comfortable.


  I'm glad the dinner went well! I always get so nervous meeting the parentals. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Winter is coming


  Oh sweet Jesus, I love Kit Harrington!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Guys, my day at work is going horribly. Please proceed to post copious amounts of man candy.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> The ONLY thing good about Monday is that my Nars lipsticks will be here....well, hopefully.
> 
> We went to the lake lodge & I ate soup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  That sounds like a wonderful day, Elegant!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking whether or not to get PC blush and RB lipglass! What is your plan on AW, checking out PC?


  Not a darn thing, nothing whatsoever is tempting me and PC seems a bit too baby pink for my liking. AW is a total


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not a darn thing, nothing whatsoever is tempting me and PC seems a bit too baby pink for my liking. AW is a total


  Everything else is a definite skip for me! But PC dunno...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am still undecided about Red Blazer too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely want IS&S but since I really dont use L/g that often, dunno if I should get RB too though the shade IS damn pretty!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

I might pick up PC but I don't usually do dusty pinks to be honest. I'm definitely doing SY and possibly RB.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning everyone! Probably not going to be on as much in Tue next few weeks since I'm heading into a busy season.   Who's ready for the stalking party Wednesday? I hope they release everything at the same time!!


Just know we are thinking of you those days. Hope they go smoothly   I'm ready to stalk...I hope we all get what we want


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

:drools:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

After staring at a few more swatches of PC, it looks like that is gonna take some work to show up against my skin tone. So AW is officially a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So if  Nasty Gal isnt launching on Thursday, its just the 2 blushes & IS&S for me!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just know we are thinking of you those days. Hope they go smoothly   I'm ready to stalk...I hope we all get what we want


 Hold on, I thought all the releases were Thursday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hold on, I thought all the releases were Thursday!


Yes Thursday's but the stalking starts on Wednesday lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hold on, I thought all the releases were Thursday!


  Yes it is!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its all the prep for wednesday night!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> After staring at a few more swatches of PC, it looks like that is gonna take some work to show up against my skin tone. So AW is officially a :fluffy:  So if  Nasty Gal isnt launching on Thursday, its just the 2 blushes & IS&S for me!!


Skipping PC too :fluffy: Nasty Gal launches the 4th online


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I might pick up PC but I don't usually do dusty pinks to be honest. I'm definitely doing SY and possibly RB.


SY


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes Thursday's but the stalking starts on Wednesday lol


 I'm hoping not to have too many issues getting what I want. I'm skipping Simpsons altogether and only want Pink Cult and Next To Skin from Artificially Wild. Not sure about Nasty Gal as I've not really looked into it. I have a feeling it will sell out crazy fast and I shouldn't bother.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm hoping not to have too many issues getting what I want. I'm skipping Simpsons altogether and only want Pink Cult and Next To Skin from Artificially Wild. Not sure about Nasty Gal as I've not really looked into it. I have a feeling it will sell out crazy fast and I shouldn't bother.


PC and NTS are great choices for you. Nasty Gal may sell out fast, no one really knows. I hope not. Though I'll be up and stalking for it, I hope swatches tell me other wise lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nasty Gal launches the 4th online


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :fluffy:


However I did add IS&S to the list. I would want to buy all of the Simpson's collection but if I liked the products more..it would be easier.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would want to buy all of the Simpson's collection but if I liked the products more..it would be easier.


  Yes you ARE buying IS&S!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its is just the 2 blushes & IS&S for me. I dont wear lipglass often, so I can skip Red blazer but I want that purple one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they have the NEXT code on though or atleast overnight at $5.. Well with long weekend, I think its gonna take some time though!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

My Simpsons List:
  SY
  GP x2 
  I&S&S
  RB
  PS (MAYBE)

  Hayli changed her mind on I&S&S & RB and decided she wanted GP instead. I think I might get her a PS as well. I can't pass up I&S&S or RB even though I rarely wear gloss for some reason and I feel like I need GP for some reason as well. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes you ARE buying IS&S!! :haha:  Its is just the 2 blushes & IS&S for me. I dont wear lipglass often, so I can skip Red blazer but I want that purple one!! :yaay:  I hope they have the NEXT code on though or atleast overnight at $5.. Well with long weekend, I think its gonna take some time though!


Lol yes yes I am buying it. Putting money in the account tonight.  I hope so too, Next helps me receive items quickly. So I know they are not broken. But I'll just pay the 5 if not, i guess


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My Simpsons List:
> SY
> GP x2
> I&S&S
> ...


  Yayy!!! Stalking time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Those lipglasses look soooooooooooooooo pretyy its hard not to get those!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so too, Next helps me receive items quickly. So I know they are not broken. But I'll just pay the 5 if not, i guess


  They usually charge $10 for overnight but with some collections they bring it to $5. I really hope thats the case with simpsons!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At $10, it can take its own time to come- not paying that for shipping!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



Yayy!!! Stalking time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Those lipglasses look soooooooooooooooo pretyy its hard not to get those!! 



  I don't know why I'm feeling so weak with these! I usually have ZERO issue skipping glosses, because I almost never feel like it's a gloss kinda day. But for some reason I feel like my life will be incomplete unless I buy these. LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My Simpsons List: SY GP x2  I&S&S RB PS (MAYBE)  Hayli changed her mind on I&S&S & RB and decided she wanted GP instead. I think I might get her a PS as well. I can't pass up I&S&S or RB even though I rarely wear gloss for some reason and I feel like I need GP for some reason as well. lol


:lol: lovely list...you and your niece are going to look even more amazing. GP I would buy but I have an orangey lipglass...I agree about I&S&S, hard to skip. RB too unless I see amazing swatches soon lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha feeling the same. Glosses are easy skips for me. But these..I agree I feel like I need them.....nostalgic reasons maybe? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 









 lovely list...you and your niece are going to look even more amazing.
GP I would buy but I have an orangey lipglass...I agree about I&S&S, hard to skip. RB too unless I see amazing swatches soon lol


  Oh I'm sure we'll do our niece/aunt pics in our Simpsons swag at some point. lol I almost want NCE too just because I feel odd leaving one out. lmao! WTF is my problem? lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They usually charge $10 for overnight but with some collections they bring it to $5. I really hope thats the case with simpsons!! :sigh:  At $10, it can take its own time to come- not paying that for shipping!


Agreed if it 10...uh no I'll wait lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know why I'm feeling so weak with these! I usually have ZERO issue skipping glosses, because I almost never feel like it's a gloss kinda day. But for some reason I feel like my life will be incomplete unless I buy these. LOL!!


  Lol! I totally get that! I dont even check out the lipglasses with most collection but these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep going back and forth about RB and then I see my Archies Strawberry Malt sitting there catching dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But IS&S is a totally diff story! I NEED THAT


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




Hahaha feeling the same. Glosses are easy skips for me.
But these..I agree I feel like I need them.....nostalgic reasons maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I think that may be exactly why. Simpsons was a huge part of my childhood and I think I'm buying for nostalgia more than anything.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are so cute together. You can tell she looks up to you.  And Lol I'm having the same issue skipping the rest of the glosses. What ever is wrong with you...is wrong with me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



Lol! I totally get that! I dont even check out the lipglasses with most collection but these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep going back and forth about RB and then I see my Archies Strawberry Malt sitting there catching dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But IS&S is a totally diff story! I NEED THAT



  It makes me feel happy when I look at it even though the name sounds like an STD. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




You two are so cute together. You can tell she looks up to you.
And Lol I'm having the same issue skipping the rest of the glosses.
What ever is wrong with you...is wrong with me lol


  Nostalgia


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naom*

It makes me feel happy when I look at it even though the name sounds like an STD. lol






 It totally does!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What ever is wrong with you...is wrong with me lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nostalgia can suck it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :agree:


So adorable  I wish my eldest niece was into makeup lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep hoping my eldest niece Shelbi will get down with the MAC but she just doesn't care to wear makeup so much. Not even all my dragging of her to the counter has helped. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Speaking of, Hayli just started middle school today! She was so nervous, I hope her 1st day is going well for her.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of, Hayli just started middle school today! She was so nervous, I hope her 1st day is going well for her.


  Yayy!! That must be exciting!! I am sure everything will go just fine & she will have fun!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks ladies. :flower:  I keep hoping my eldest niece Shelbi will get down with the MAC but she just doesn't care to wear makeup so much. Not even all my dragging of her to the counter has helped. lol


Lol it prob didn't, that's what I did with mine and she is like ooh: to makeup


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of, Hayli just started middle school today! She was so nervous, I hope her 1st day is going well for her.


How exciting. I hope so too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!! That must be exciting!! I am sure everything will go just fine & she will have fun!!


  I'm sure she will, that kid is such a social butterfly and I'm sure she'll have them all following her around by the end of the week. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure she will, that kid is such a social butterfly and I'm sure she'll have them all following her around by the end of the week. lol


aww she is like you lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww she is like you lol


  I was not popular in school at all! I had a small group of great friends that was dubbed the "freak group" and I spent my afternoons skipping school to dodge the bullying.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was not popular in school at all! I had a small group of great friends that was dubbed the "freak group" and I spent my afternoons skipping school to dodge the bullying.


Aww naomi :hug: But I know what you mean. I wasn't popular either, I still am not lol But I had a small tiny group of friends. Mostly the outcasts and weirdos...as they say. But my siblings were all so popular.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But my siblings were all so popular.


  #TEAMOUTCASTSANDWEIRDOS!!!
  I'm still not all super popular and could care less, I like my small group of awesome friends!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMOUTCASTSANDWEIRDOS!!! I'm still not all super popular and could care less, I like my small group of awesome friends!


Same. Besides it is so much more comfortable in a smaller group.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same. Besides it is so much more comfortable in a smaller group.


  Agreed. I've never been all that good with having too many people around.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. I've never been all that good with having too many people around.


Agreed


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not the quantity of friends that counts ~  in the end is the quality of the friendship. True friends will be there when you most need them.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww...man. 
  http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/24/richard-attenborough-dead-actor-jurassic-park-great-escape/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww...man.
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/24/richard-attenborough-dead-actor-jurassic-park-great-escape/


  Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think he was sick for a while now!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's not the quantity of friends that counts ~ in the end is the quality of the friendship. True friends will be there when you most need them.


  Exactly! I'll take a tiny group of close knit friends over a giant group of so-so friends any day of the week!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly! I'll take a tiny group of close knit friends over a giant group of so-so friends any day of the week!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> ...


  Agreed! I myself prefer a smaller group that I know really well than a big group of stranger " friends".


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah I think so too. I was just watching Jurassic Park with Shelbi the other day on a nostalgia kick. Now I have the feels.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww...man.  http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/24/richard-attenborough-dead-actor-jurassic-park-great-escape/


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I think so too. I was just watching Jurassic Park with Shelbi the other day on a nostalgia kick. Now I have the feels.


  I love all the JP movies!  I can't wait for the new one! You'll have to take the kiddies to see it in the big screen!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's not the quantity of friends that counts ~  in the end is the quality of the friendship. True friends will be there when you most need them.





NaomiH said:


> Exactly! I'll take a tiny group of close knit friends over a giant group of so-so friends any day of the week!





Vineetha said:


> Agreed! I myself prefer a smaller group that I know really well than a big group of stranger " friends".


Agreed ladies :grouphug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> *I love all the JP movies!* I can't wait for the new one! You'll have to take the kiddies to see it in the big screen!


  Me too!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

For anyone interested, The new Anastasia Palette is up on their website!

  http://anastasiabeverlyhills.com/whats-new/maya-mia-palette.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For anyone interested, The new Anastasia Palette is up on their website!  http://anastasiabeverlyhills.com/whats-new/maya-mia-palette.html


noooo lol  I prefer the Simpson's


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love all the JP movies! I can't wait for the new one! You'll have to take the kiddies to see it in the big screen!


  So do I! They're so much fun to watch!
  Oh I am so taking them!
  JP was Shelbi's (my eldest niece) fav movie when she was little and when it came out in theaters last year in 3-D I took the kiddos to go see it and we had a ton of fun. Shelbi and I are already planning going to see the new one when it hits theaters!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I! They're so much fun to watch! Oh I am so taking them! JP was Shelbi's (my eldest niece) fav movie when she was little and when it came out in theaters last year in 3-D I took the kiddos to go see it and we had a ton of fun. Shelbi and I are already planning going to see the new one when it hits theaters!


JPs are one of my faves movie franchise. That was nice of you to take them. You are the cool aunt huh lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I prefer the Simpson's


  Lol there are some overlaps with the Amrezy one! 3 shades Vanilla, Caramel and Glisten! We dont need it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   I really wish they will do something about the packaging though. To me it looks quite flimsy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol there are some overlaps with the Amrezy one! 3 shades Vanilla, Caramel and Glisten! We dont need it!! :amused:   I really wish they will do something about the packaging though. To me it looks quite flimsy!


It is flimsy :nods: Hmm those are the three shades I use the most in the amrezy palette lol I'll wait for swatches to roll in.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll wait for swatches to roll in.


  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2014/07/amrezy-palette-anastasia-swatches-and-review-dark-skin/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....ette-anastasia-swatches-and-review-dark-skin/


I've seen that one...and they are pretty on her. Idk lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Idk lol*








 Happy to help!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Happy to help!


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

So I went to bed early lastnight...and slept great...and yet I'm so sleepy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I went to bed early lastnight...and slept great...and yet I'm so sleepy


  I feel your pain. I feel like I'm always tired nowadays no matter how much sleep I get or don't get.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 25, 2014)

Ladies! I got a job offer today! The pay isn't great, but it's more than I make now. I'm super excited!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies! I got a job offer today! The pay isn't great, but it's more than I make now. I'm super excited!


  Yayyyyyyyyy Congrats!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats @anaphora !! :nanas:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy Congrats!!!





mel33t said:


> Congrats @anaphora !! :nanas:


 Thanks ladies! I'll be working for a non-profit organization as a administrative assistant in a health clinic they have set up in a high school for low income kids. They needed someone who could speak Spanish and that was my major in school! It's definitely a starting point.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies! I got a job offer today! The pay isn't great, but it's more than I make now. I'm super excited!








 girl, that's excellent news!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

Uhmmm... Guys...http://www.body-soulbeauty.com/2014/08/lorac-mega-pro-palette-coming-in.html?m=1


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Uhmmm... Guys...http://www.body-soulbeauty.com/2014/08/lorac-mega-pro-palette-coming-in.html?m=1


  Oh that's pretty and only $59?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> girl, that's excellent news!
> 
> Brad Pitt is really happy for you too!


LOL Young Brad !


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

​


NaomiH said:


> Oh that's pretty and only $59?!?!?!?!?


  That's pretty affordable for the quality and number of shadows. I'm either going to get another Too Faced holiday eye palette or that one now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel your pain. I feel like I'm always tired nowadays no matter how much sleep I get or don't get.


It sucks Naomi. I just napped and I could sleep more :yawn:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Uhmmm... Guys...http://www.body-soulbeauty.com/2014/08/lorac-mega-pro-palette-coming-in.html?m=1









 Me wantz! I just did a Tom Ford Haul!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies! I got a job offer today! The pay isn't great, but it's more than I make now. I'm super excited!


Yaaaaaay congrats


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Uhmmm... Guys...http://www.body-soulbeauty.com/2014/08/lorac-mega-pro-palette-coming-in.html?m=1


I want this :drools:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I just napped and I could sleep more


  You Take Rest D! Need all the energy for thursday Stalking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am quite happy that you are catching up on your sleep!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You Take Rest D! Need all the energy for thursday Stalking!!! :kiss:  I am quite happy that you are catching up on your sleep!


Maybe that is why I am sleeping so much :dunno: Because i know I have to be on point Thursday, along with you ladies ...ugh I just need SY and ISS :yawn:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Because i know I have to be on point Thursday, along with you ladies ...ugh I just need SY and ISS


  and PS! Thats it Short & Sweet Haul for us!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and PS! Thats it Short & Sweet Haul for us!! :haha:


PS is for my sis, but yes PS too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a Brit on the phone right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got a Brit on the phone right now. :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I'm kinda trying to prolong the conversation so I can continue to listen to him. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda trying to prolong the conversation so I can continue to listen to him. lol


lol uuuh ask him random questions...what he ate for tea and dinner.....


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol uuuh ask him random questions...what he ate for tea and dinner.....


  Had to hang up. *sigh* Best 6 minutes of my day right there. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Had to hang up. *sigh* Best 6 minutes of my day right there. lol


6 minutes are better than none


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 6 minutes are better than none


  For real!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For real!


I miss the phone calls. Im glad one of us has a brit to call lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss the phone calls. Im glad one of us has a brit to call lol


  Eh. It was just a customer I was calling to schedule service for. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Eh. It was just a customer I was calling to schedule service for. lol


Stiiiiiill lol it counts. What kind of service  jk lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What kind of service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Broken water softener. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Broken water softener. lol


Lol Well he'll need a follow up call won't he? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol Well he'll need a follow up call won't he? Lol


  Don't normally do those, but I might for him! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't normally do those, but I might for him! lol


hahaha that's my man candy buddy....yea lol call him after the service and before lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

My sister sent me this....with "I want a baby" under it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sent me this....with "I want a baby" under it lol


  That's adorable, but not adorable enough to make me want a baby. LOL


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sent me this....with "I want a baby" under it lol


  LOL  a little Sally!  Loved a nightmare before Christmas and jack skeleton!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's adorable, but not adorable enough to make me want a baby. LOL


Nor me lol    





walkingdead said:


> LOL  a little Sally!  Loved a nightmare before Christmas and jack skeleton!


They also had alittle jack lol


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor me lol  They also had alittle jack lol


  Oh c'mon  I can totally see a cute mini Dolly wearing that!


----------



## jenise (Aug 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Uhmmm... Guys...http://www.body-soulbeauty.com/2014/08/lorac-mega-pro-palette-coming-in.html?m=1


 OMG :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh c'mon  I can totally see a cute mini Dolly wearing that!


Lol um no....maybe in a billion years lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol um no....maybe in a billion years lol


Or if it were Tom's.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or if it were Tom's.


Exactly lol I would have a dozen


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly lol I would have a dozen


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


and You with Idris


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

I love fall


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> and You with Idris


I'd be more than happy to do all the baby making fun with him as long as there is no actual baby making going on.  Lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love fall


Me too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd be more than happy to do all the baby making fun with him as long as there is no actual baby making going on.  Lmao


lmao oh naomi you and Idris will have cute babies...just one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao oh naomi you and Idris will have cute babies...just one lol


None!  I don't want kids. I adore kids, but I don't want any.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

We would make beautiful babies though. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> None!  I don't want kids. I adore kids, but I don't want any.  Lol





NaomiH said:


> We would make beautiful babies though. Lol


Accidents happen lol Beautiful accidents


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Accidents happen lol Beautiful accidents


NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NEVER!!!!!!


It will happen :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It will happen :whip:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll make sure lol You watching the Emmys...Benedict cumberbatch beat Idris


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll make sure lol You watching the Emmys...Benedict cumberbatch beat Idris


Don't make me remove my ovaries!   The Emmys ? Nope, didn't know they were on. I don't think I've watched one in like  decade though. I'd take a big bite out of Benedict Cumberland... Mmmm


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Cumberbatch!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

I put this on just now and Weird Al  was annoying me so much I had to change the channel already. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't make me remove my ovaries!   The Emmys ? Nope, didn't know they were on. I don't think I've watched one in like  decade though. I'd take a big bite out of Benedict Cumberland... Mmmm





NaomiH said:


> Cumberbatch!


lol yea they are on. i normally just pass on watching but this year they are doing a tribute to Robin Williams so I must see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I put this on just now and Weird Al  was annoying me so much I had to change the channel already. Lol


He is gone now lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Why the hell is that guy wearing that tux that's all high-water on him with no socks? No one want to see your ankles, Buddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why the hell is that guy wearing that tux that's all high-water on him with no socks? No one want to see your ankles, Buddy!


Who lol Ankles are in maybe lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who lol Ankles are in maybe lol


Don't care! I don't wanna see them coming out the bottom of your tux! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't care! I don't wanna see them coming out the bottom of your tux! Lol


Agreed lol  Who was it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed lol  Who was it lol


Ummm..... That one guy who accepted the award for Fargo.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummm..... That one guy who accepted the award for Fargo.


Ryan Murphy lol they said


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ryan Murphy lol they said


No before that! Ryan accepted the one for A Normal Heart!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No before that! Ryan accepted the one for A Normal Heart!


You are right...lol uh idk who that was


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Will they do the tribute already? I forgot how boring these awards shows are! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Will they do the tribute already? I forgot how boring these awards shows are! Lol


Im waiting too lol when does it end


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Its on


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

James  Garner was so handsome when he was a young man.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> James  Garner was so handsome when he was a young man.


I agree. He was so handsome, gorgeous even


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

With the news of upcoming collections...I am skipping I&S&S :flower:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We would make beautiful babies though. Lol


  You and Dolly or you and Idris?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You and Dolly or you and Idris? :lol:


Lmao Naomi and Idris


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You and Dolly or you and Idris? :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

:yawn: :yawn:  Anyone else ready for sleep...well more sleep


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else ready for sleep...well more sleep


  Nope! I'm not sleepy! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stiiiiiill lol it counts. What kind of service  jk lol


  Just passing by )) well yes what kind of service ? Impossible even on this thread lol !  As you know many Brits on the phone here but no GB whatsover lol or David Tennant if you like. Lol !


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You and Dolly or you and Idris?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> As you know many Brits on the phone here but no GB whatsover lol or David Tennant if you like. Lol !


  If I got GB on the phone, I'd never let him hang up!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the news of upcoming collections...I am skipping I&S&S


  I am thinking whether to get the lipglass too! I never use Lipglasses but that shade is the only thing that have me thinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I managed to track down Tom Ford Fall collection, so I am already excited


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Good Morninggggggggggg!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggggggggg!!


  Howdy Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know, I really want the Simpsons lip glasses even though I pretty much never wear gloss but I'm also torn on whether or not I should just go for it.


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I really want the Simpsons lip glasses even though I pretty much never wear gloss but I'm also torn on whether or not I should just go for it. :sigh:


 I say go for it (;


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!


  Howdyyyyyyyyyyyy!! Had a busy morning but now the day is slowing down !!! I am excited for the simpsons now!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> I say go for it (;


  Whats on your list @jenise blushes?????????


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I really want the Simpsons lip glasses even though I pretty much never wear gloss but I'm also torn on whether or not I should just go for it.


  Same story lol! I am buying it JUST for the shade. Dunno if I should but I probably will!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

V I'm trying to track down the Tom Ford collection too. Its too gorgeous to pass up for me. I'm waiting for Noddies to get it but I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> V I'm trying to track down the Tom Ford collection too. Its too gorgeous to pass up for me. I'm waiting for Noddies to get it but I'm getting impatient.


  Ugh I was waiting for Nordies too. But they keep changing the damn dates. First it was Aug, now sep 5. I called up a few stores and then ordered Softcore, Stroked & Nude Dip from 3 diff stores! 
  Which ones are you eyeing Mel?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm eyeing Nude Dip (obviously) and Softcore. I had a blush from Tom Ford and I would use it and found that it disappeared on me. I'm hoping its not the case with this!  I don't want to call 10,000 stores. Lol too much work for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I don't want to call 10,000 stores. Lol too much work for me.


  Well I just got a call that Softcore was not in stock so that is cancelled, so its just Nude Dip & Stroked now! I am okay with that I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Nude Dip!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Which shade Mel.TF Blushes usually give really good wear on me. While MAC usually disappears faster, I have not had issues with TF and NARS ones! Wicked is MY FAV blush EVER!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I just got a call that Softcore was not in stock so that is cancelled, so its just Nude Dip & Stroked now! I am okay with that I guess. :sigh:  Nude Dip!!!    Which shade Mel.TF Blushes usually give really good wear on me. While MAC usually disappears faster, I have not had issues with TF and NARS ones! Wicked is MY FAV blush EVER!


  I can tell you and I are blush junkies  It was List, the one that almost looks like Deep Throat from NARS. I would just find chunks of glitter all over my face. I'm hoping its just a dud because I hear such good things!! I just googled Wicked... That's stunning!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree about MAC blushes too. They're not the most long wearing. Tarte wins that category for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I agree about MAC blushes too. They're not the most long wearing. Tarte wins that category for me.


  Def Check out TF Wicked, Flushed!! Wicked was OOS everywhere for a very long time. But now they have it back!! So yay!These are just gorrrgeous and they stay all day on me!!
  #BLUSHjunkiesUNITE


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

@mel33t If you are interested Bergdorf Goodman is taking orders for the TF Fall collection at their counter. You can just call them up and place the order. If the shipping address is outside NY, there is no tax and the shipping is free as well. You can also pick it up the store. They will ship it out next week at the earliest and sent an order receipt to your email! Contact num: 8005581855 (just ask for TF counter)
  hth!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! I'm not sleepy! lol


I was now I gotta make some calls :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking whether to get the lipglass too! I never use Lipglasses but that shade is the only thing that have me thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the lipglass is a skip for me! 
  and oh no lol he is expensive...I am not listening


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish lol
> 
> the lipglass is a skip for me!
> and oh no lol he is expensive...I am not listening


  WAY expensive! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If I got GB on the phone, I'd never let him hang up!


  Same, I'd put a tracker on the phone...so I can find him


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WAY expensive! lol


  TOO expensive lol
  I am happy with my MAC till they get TOO expensive lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> TOO expensive lol
> I am happy with my MAC till they get TOO expensive lol


  Exactly! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WAY expensive! lol








 He is!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly! lol


  I am scrolling pass all the "how many do they have" because if I keep looking at the number, I'll get disappointed and fail lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> He is!!


  Lol I could buy a house....not really but you catch the drift of how expensive lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am scrolling pass all the "how many do they have" because if I keep looking at the number, I'll get disappointed and fail lol


  It's making me feel a bit down too so I'm going to stop going over there me thinks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's making me feel a bit down too so I'm going to stop going over there me thinks.


  exactly. 
  You see the number, and you go I can do that...pish posh I will get mine....then you keep looking and looking and eventually.....it turns into "I will never be fast enough to get it"
  it sucks big time


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> exactly.
> You see the number, and you go I can do that...pish posh I will get mine....then you keep looking and looking and eventually.....it turns into "I will never be fast enough to get it"
> it sucks big time


  ikr!!!
  So.................I think  i am skipping IS&S and getting just the 2 blushes!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> exactly.
> You see the number, and you go I can do that...pish posh I will get mine....then you keep looking and looking and eventually.....it turns into "I will never be fast enough to get it"
> it sucks big time


  Yeah


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ikr!!!
> So.................I think  i am skipping IS&S and getting just the 2 blushes!!


  I'm real torn on the glosses, I know I'll VERY rarely ever use them and should skip them but I can't help but love them and want them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm real torn on the glosses, I know I'll VERY rarely ever use them and should skip them but I can't help but love them and want them.


  I say get one, you do wear them but rarely.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Probably better this way.
> 
> I say get one, you do wear them but rarely.


  But which one??


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But which one??


  IS&S or RB? Both are pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IS&S or RB? Both are pretty!


  Those are the 2 I'm totally in love with. I guess if I did only 1 though it'd be the STD.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Probably better this way.
> 
> I say get one, you do wear them but rarely.


  I know! I will just jump in for the shade and then end up never using it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blushes, a whole other story #NEVERENOUGHBLUSHES


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are the 2 I'm totally in love with. I guess if I did only 1 though it'd be the STD.


  Those two sound fine to get lol but if you like STD get the STD lmao 
  that sounds awful lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are the 2 I'm totally in love with. I guess if I did only 1 though it'd be the STD.


  Yes go with the STD then!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those two sound fine to get lol but if you like STD* get the STD* lmao
> that sounds awful lol


  It does!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know! I will just jump in for the shade and then end up never using it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The blushes I am good on, one for me and my sister...so that helps. Good thing I do not want PS for myself lol
  But yea I agree you can never have enough blushes lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does!


  STD for Naomi lol...geez you know what though the name really does sound like an STD lol so weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know! I will just jump in for the shade and then end up never using it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does!


  They should of just named it Itchy & Scratchy, why the hell did they need to throw "sexy" in there? Weirdos. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They should of just named it Itchy & Scratchy, why the hell did they need to throw "sexy" in there? Weirdos. lol


  I agree, they should have just named it that...left out the sexy part lol....or called it something else if they wanted sexy to be apart of it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, they should have just named it that...left out the sexy part lol....or called it something else if they wanted sexy to be apart of it.


  Or Sexy PB&J? Really? Never in my life have I been turned on by a PB&J sandwich!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, they should have just named it that...left out the sexy part lol....or called it something else if they wanted sexy to be apart of it.


  Sure Weirdos!! It is more weird than funnny!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or Sexy PB&J? Really? Never in my life have I been turned on by a PB&J sandwich!


  The person naming these products, clearly has some issues


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

RHPS I can't wait to buy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RHPS I can't wait to buy


  Me neither!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither! :nanas:


Im so excited


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im so excited


  I can't wait for those GORGEOUS Matte Lip blushes either!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait for those GORGEOUS Matte Lip blushes either!


Those are stunning. Which is your fave?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are stunning. Which is your fave?


  Fleeting Romance Make You Mine the salmon one.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fleeting Romance the salmon one.


  The coral and salmon one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fleeting Romance the salmon one. :eyelove:





Vineetha said:


> The coral and salmon one :eyelove: :eyelove:


I saw them.once and now I cant find um so I can see again lol I think I like the Salmon


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think I like the Salmon


  Un momento, Dollykins!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Un momento, Dollykins!


Gracias :yaay:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Make You Mine (dirty salmon)



  Fleeting Romance (coral)



  I'm A Lover (pink)


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Oops! My fav is Make you mine, not FR! I got them confused. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gracias


  De Nada!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Make You Mine (dirty salmon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 First 2 and the third one too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> First 2 and the third one too


  I think I'm just going to get the 1st two. The 3rd is pretty, but I don't know.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Make You Mine (dirty salmon)
> 
> Fleeting Romance (coral)
> 
> I'm A Lover (pink)


I like Fleeting Romance and Make You Mine....but do I need them lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm just going to get the 1st two. The 3rd is pretty, but I don't know.


They are all really pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like Fleeting Romance and Make You Mine....but *do I need them *lol


  You are asking that question in the wrong forum, honey!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm just going to get the 1st two. The 3rd is pretty, but I don't know.


  I will get them sometime later maybe not with the collection, probably after holidays!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe then they will come out as pro pans too !! All resources for LE goodies till after holidays!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will get them sometime later maybe not with the collection, probably after holidays!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Definitely later on, thank heavens they're perm!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely later on, *thank heavens they're perm!*








 I remember after the office collection came out a few months later, they launched the pro pans for the same. I hope they wil do that for this one too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You are asking that question in the wrong forum, honey! :haha:


lol I know! That is like asking a shark if it wants chum lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely later on, thank heavens they're perm!


I forgot...good I'll wait lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whats on your list @jenise  blushes?????????


 Just SY!! (Hopefully LOL)


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I remember after the office collection came out a few months later, they launched the pro pans for the same. I hope they wil do that for this one too!


  I hope so too!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol I know! That is like asking a shark if it wants chum lol


  Exactly!


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Make You Mine (dirty salmon)
> 
> Fleeting Romance (coral)
> 
> I'm A Lover (pink)


 OBSESSED w the dirty salmon one!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Just SY!! (Hopefully LOL)


Hopefully, we all get it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> OBSESSED w the dirty salmon one!!


  Right? It's so gorgeous!


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully, we all get it


 We will! *positive thinking* lol. how are you today?? I hope better than yesterday I just saw your post now since I was moving in yesterday! 


NaomiH said:


> Right? It's so gorgeous!


 Yesssss love it! yuuuup need it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> We will! *positive thinking* lol. how are you today?? I hope better than yesterday I just saw your post now since I was moving in yesterday!  Yesssss love it! yuuuup need it


Yes yes positive thinking is needed. And I am better today. I feel better. How was the move?


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes yes positive thinking is needed. And I am better today. I feel better. How was the move?


 Glad to hear that   And pretty good! I'm living with three other girls (two I don't know that well) but they seem nice so far.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> And pretty good! I'm living with three other girls (two I don't know that well) but they seem nice so far.


  I hope they stay nice for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Glad to hear that   And pretty good! I'm living with three other girls (two I don't know that well) but they seem nice so far.


Aww sounds lovely. Hopefully they continue to be nice and kind...and they don't "borrow" your makeup


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they stay nice for you!


  Thank you, me too!! 





Dolly Snow said:


> Aww sounds lovely. Hopefully they continue to be nice and kind...and they don't "borrow" your makeup


 Hahaha id murder someone!! I have it all in my room it was such a struggle transporting it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Thank you, me too!! Hahaha id murder someone!! I have it all in my room it was such a struggle transporting it!!!


hahahaha I am sure you would! I bet it was a real struggle lots of lugging your makeup


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahaha id murder someone!! I have it all in my room it was such a struggle transporting it!!!


  I do not look forward to having to move all my makeup one bit! lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahahaha I am sure you would! I bet it was a real struggle lots of lugging your makeup


 Yes! Now I have to reorganize it all >:O  





NaomiH said:


> I do not look forward to having to move all my makeup one bit! lol


 lol it's seriously terrible!!! I had more boxes of makeup than clothes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes! Now I have to reorganize it all >:O lol it's seriously terrible!!! I had more boxes of makeup than clothes


That'll take forever but you can do it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> lol it's seriously terrible!!! I had more boxes of makeup than clothes


  That's probably how it'll be when I have to do it too. lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

#NEVERENOUGHBLUSHES


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> #NEVERENOUGHBLUSHES


ompom:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

I need all of those pro long wear blushes. I knew those were going to be my downfall.   Blush is like crack to me. Lol.  Thanks Naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I need all of those pro long wear blushes. I knew those were going to be my downfall.   Blush is like crack to me. Lol.  Thanks Naomi


And they'll look so good on you.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And they'll look so good on you.


  They are going to look good on you miss Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> They are going to look good on you miss Dolly


 you my dearest, too kind and sweet


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks Naomi


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

For anyone interested, The Lip Tar Matte sets are now in stock

  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-trio-set-P382298?skuId=1532654


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For anyone interested, The Lip Tar Matte sets are now in stock  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-trio-set-P382298?skuId=1532654


nooooooo lol V why do you show me these things lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> nooooooo lol V why do you show me these things lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> arty2:


:lmao: retty: :lecture:  :yaay: :stars: :lol:    :dunno:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>











 THE BEST OF IT!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For anyone interested, The Lip Tar Matte sets are now in stock  http://www.sephora.com/lip-tar-trio-set-P382298?skuId=1532654


Ignoring!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I need all of those pro long wear blushes. I knew those were going to be my downfall.   Blush is like crack to me. Lol.  Thanks Naomi


Most welcome, Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ignoring!








 Me too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: oke:  THE BEST OF IT!!


:lol: haha yea


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Me too!





NaomiH said:


> Ignoring!


Me three


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me three


  There are some NP and Lip Tar sets too at $15-----just saying


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There are some NP and Lip Tar sets too at $15-----just saying :haha:


:haha: :lecture:  I know...I've been looking lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know...I've been looking lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol I do not want to look at anything now! I did a number with the Tom Ford Fall collection (and I am still trying to track down 1 more piece from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
  There is no adrenaline left in me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I do not want to look at anything now! I did a number with the Tom Ford Fall collection (and I am still trying to track down 1 more piece from it hboy: )  There is no adrenaline left in me :haha:


lol you bought something from TF :lecture:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol you bought something from TF


  Me lovez  me some TF esp Cheek products and eye quads! everytime a collection come out, me go broke!  I luurrveee TF blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*The fall collection is amazinggg* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sold out so soon and their launches are always erratic, some here some there.There is no set date with any of retailers. That is one major prob! These days I order directly from TF or from Berdorf Goodman mostly but Neiman Marcus is pretty good too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me lovez  me some TF esp Cheek products and eye quads! everytime a collection come out, me go broke!  I luurrveee TF blushes! :sigh: *The fall collection is amazinggg* !   It sold out so soon and their launches are always erratic, some here some there.There is no set date with any of retailers. That is one major prob! These days I order directly from TF or from Berdorf Goodman mostly but Neiman Marcus is pretty good too!


TF blushes....I've never seen one lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you try on the FE blush! Isnt it pretty!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't tried it on yet...I'm thinking of doing it now lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't tried it on yet...I'm thinking of doing it now lol


oke:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or Sexy PB&J? Really? *Never in my life have I been turned on by a PB&J sandwich*!


  But....it contains NUTS


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Make You Mine (dirty salmon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed something. What blushes are these - Simpsons??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ALL 3 please what ever they are


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I missed something. What blushes are these - Simpsons??? :eyelove:  ALL 3 please what ever they are


Matte Lip, milady!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> But....it contains NUTS


LMAO!  I totally needed that laugh right now!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> But....it contains NUTS


  OOOMMMGGG


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


I did lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did lol


I saw :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw :eyelove:


  I wish the Simpson's came out tonight


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish the Simpson's came out tonight


 Me too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too


Would make things easier lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish the Simpson's came out tonight


Me too. :sigh: I better get my man candy ready for the stalk-a-thon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too. :sigh: I better get my man candy ready for the stalk-a-thon!


Yes you do lol lots of man candy


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I better get my man candy ready for the stalk-a-thon!


  Yes you better!! its an all nighter we have planned!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish the Simpson's came out tonight


  Yeah!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too. :sigh: I better get my man candy ready for the stalk-a-thon!





Dolly Snow said:


> I wish the Simpson's came out tonight


 Me too Yay! Love those man candy's keeps me up! Haha


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

I kind of want to stalk just for fun tomorrow.. even though I doubt anything I want will sell out with all the launches going on! I can't remember the last time I was really hyped up for a collection to the point where I was willing to stay up all night. Probably Archie's for nostalgic reasons..  Looking forward to following the threads the next day though! I bet there will be some craziness going on!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I kind of want to stalk just for fun tomorrow.. even though I doubt anything I want will sell out with all the launches going on! I can't remember the last time I was really hyped up for a collection to the point where I was willing to stay up all night. Probably Archie's for nostalgic reasons..  Looking forward to following the threads the next day though! I bet there will be some craziness going on!!


I'm going to lightly stalk starting tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to lightly stalk starting tomorrow afternoon


  Same


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Looking forward to following the threads the next day though! I bet there will be some craziness going on!!


  It should be fun stalking tomorrow, join in on the fun. Stalk even though stuff you want may not sell out...the thrill is worth it lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to lightly stalk starting tomorrow afternoon





Dolly Snow said:


> Same


 I will be with you guys anytime you decide to stalk :amused:


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It should be fun stalking tomorrow, join in on the fun. Stalk even though stuff you want may not sell out...the thrill is worth it lol


  Hehe true. I'm lazy and I like to sleep, but I might anyway!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Hehe true. I'm lazy and I like to sleep, but I might anyway!


  Hahaha you sound like my sister.....she will be sleeping and I am stalking for the both of us...she is paying so lol I am down


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will be with you guys anytime you decide to stalk


  Technically I am stalking now


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2014)

I missed so much of this thread today! I got my FE blush today. It's gorgeous.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha you sound like my sister.....she will be sleeping and I am stalking for the both of us...she is paying so lol I am down


  I've been spoiled lately. Usually things are up around the time I wake up anyway so I just order in bed on my phone and sometimes go back to sleep if the excitement of new stuff doesn't wake me up too much lol.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I've been spoiled lately. Usually things are up around the time I wake up anyway so I just order in bed on my phone and sometimes go back to sleep if the excitement of new stuff doesn't wake me up too much lol.


 I'm a big fan of this! I'm usually up early most days so I can do the same.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a big fan of this! I'm usually up early most days so I can do the same.


  It's the best!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a big fan of this! I'm usually up early most days so I can do the same.


  Same!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I missed so much of this thread today! I got my FE blush today. It's gorgeous.


  FE is stunning! I got mine today too. 

  And guys - Animal Instincts... Sweet baby Jesus Christ I don't know if I got a dud or what but mine is almost matte. It has a slight sheen and it's gorgeous. I opened the box and was like "Oh that's the color of poop, but then I applied it with an angled blush brush (a white one, don't know the number it's from Sigma) and it was amazing! I'm so glad I picked it up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I missed so much of this thread today! I got my FE blush today. It's gorgeous.


  It really is gorgeous


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> FE is stunning! I got mine today too.
> 
> *And guys - Animal Instincts*... Sweet baby Jesus Christ I don't know if I got a dud or what but mine is almost matte. It has a slight sheen and it's gorgeous. I opened the box and was like "Oh that's the color of poop, but then I applied it with an angled blush brush (a white one, don't know the number it's from Sigma) and it was amazing! I'm so glad I picked it up!


  You stop right there Mel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not listeninggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You stop right there Mel!












  I did use a rather light hand and it looked very lovely - but I doubt I'll ever need another blush as dark as this one. So I'm going to skip the RHPS one. Money saved!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been so out of touch when is Simpsons launching?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have been so out of touch when is Simpsons launching?


  Thursday dearie, stalking party tomorrow! {albeit I'll be sleeping...}
  I think September 4th in stores.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> OOOMMMGGG


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I did use a rather light hand and it looked very lovely - but I doubt I'll ever need another blush as dark as this one. So I'm going to skip the RHPS one. Money saved!


  If you are looking at Softcore, then that would be another deep shade along the same line Mel! I think Stoked would be more coral and the lighter shade!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have been so out of touch when is Simpsons launching?


  Antime between tomm night to thursday morning!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thursday dearie, stalking party tomorrow! {albeit I'll be sleeping...}
> I think September 4th in stores.








 Thank You !!!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If you are looking at Softcore, then that would be another deep shade along the same line Mel! I think Stoked would be more coral and the lighter shade!!


  Thanks! I wish I could swatch in person!! I'm going to be by a Bloomies on Sunday so I'm going to pop in and see if they have it for swatching. If I don't like it I want to give another blush a try. Plus there's a Space NK in that Bloomingdales and that store is awesome to me


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks! I wish I could swatch in person!! I'm going to be by a Bloomies on Sunday so I'm going to pop in and see if they have it for swatching. If I don't like it I want to give another blush a try. Plus there's a Space NK in that Bloomingdales and that store is awesome to me


  Yeah That would be the best! Softcore is a very deep plummy shade!! Deeper than NARs seduction!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2014)

So T doesn't really like the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all that much


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting film noir or photo, thoughts?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So T doesn't really like the blushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Simpsons, not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But she looooved the Artificially wild ones (all T recommends)- launching along with Simpsons!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So T doesn't really like the blushes :amused:  all that much


Which means to us normies...they'll be fabulous


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm worried I won't get Next To Skin and it'll sell out too fast. Paranoia is setting in.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm worried I won't get Next To Skin and it'll sell out too fast. Paranoia is setting in.


It won't stay positive


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm worried I won't get Next To Skin and it'll sell out too fast. Paranoia is setting in.


  I dont think NTS will sell out fast, not bec it isnt lovely but there is only a part of the crowd it will work for. So I am sure you will be grab it without any probs!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont think NTS will sell out fast, not bec it isnt lovely but there is only a part of the crowd it will work for. So I am sure you will be grab it without any probs!! :winkiss:


:nods: exactly


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

@mel33t The entire TF Fall collection is now up on Neiman marcus.com -FYI!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> exactly


  Ohhhhhhhh I just want the Simpsons to be up already and get it over with! Me wants SY !!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It won't stay positive





Vineetha said:


> I dont think NTS will sell out fast, not bec it isnt lovely but there is only a part of the crowd it will work for. So I am sure you will be grab it without any probs!! :winkiss:


 This makes me feel a little better. Thanks, ladies! It's the item I want most. #2 being Pink Cult.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ohhhhhhhh I just want the Simpsons to be up already and get it over with! Me wants SY !!!!!:sigh:


Me too :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> This makes me feel a little better. Thanks, ladies! It's the item I want most. #2 being Pink Cult.


Hopefully that is there too..I doubt that'll sell out really quick too


----------



## jenise (Aug 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ohhhhhhhh I just want the Simpsons to be up already and get it over with! Me wants SY !!!!!:sigh:


  Yessssssss


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.viralnova.com/back-to-school/


----------



## jenise (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:  http://www.viralnova.com/back-to-school/


 Hahahah this is so funny! Especially since today is the first day of my semester  currently waiting for adult psychopathology to start lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.viralnova.com/back-to-school/


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahah this is so funny! Especially since today is the first day of my semester  currently waiting for adult psychopathology to start lol


  Yay!!!! Good luck with your classes Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahah this is so funny! Especially since today is the first day of my semester  currently waiting for adult psychopathology to start lol


  Hope you have a good first day back, Jenise!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The Simpsons, not so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know, I no nothin about Artificially Wild either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just been so busy that I've lost track


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:  http://www.viralnova.com/back-to-school/


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You know, I no nothin about Artificially Wild either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you like nudes and earthy tones, I'd say check it out, if not I'd say skip it!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You know, I no nothin about Artificially Wild either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know right? so many collection all launching together! And on the top of that we have other brands to attend too!


----------



## MissTania (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You know, I no nothin about Artificially Wild either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think it's pretty horrendous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Temptalia has full reviews, but this initial one confirmed I have no interest, except for the Pink blush.

  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-artificially-wild-collection-photos-swatches#more-173113
.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahah this is so funny! Especially since today is the first day of my semester  currently waiting for adult psychopathology to start lol


Good luck with your class


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Sooooooo   :dancin:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!! What's shakin' bacon?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello everyone!! What's shakin' bacon?


Laying in bed watching the Simpson's lol waiting on a call  You?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello everyone!! What's shakin' bacon?


  Howdy Mel! Not a whole lot going on here! You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Heeeeeeeeweeeeeello


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heeeeeeeeweeeeeello


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello everyone!! What's shakin' bacon?


  I am here staring at the watch! I need to go HOME nwwwwwww and (maybe catch some sleep before the fiasco)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

I woke up earlier than expected...so that means I'll nap later lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am here staring at the watch! I need to go HOME nwwwwwww and (maybe catch some sleep before the fiasco)


  Lol...I feel ya.   





NaomiH said:


> Howdy Mel! Not a whole lot going on here! You?


  I'm pretty busy, gotta get a pretty big ice cream franchise returns finished so I'm getting hungry for ice cream.    





Dolly Snow said:


> Laying in bed watching the Simpson's lol waiting on a call  You?


  I'm jelly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol...I feel ya.  I'm pretty busy, gotta get a pretty big ice cream franchise returns finished so I'm getting hungry for ice cream.  I'm jelly.


I rarely get to do this, so I am jelly of my self too lol   Ice Cream my fave


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm jelly.


  Mmmm.....ice cream


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm.....ice cream


That stuff is goooooooood


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That stuff is goooooooood


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd:


Fave ice cream?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fave ice cream?


  Umm....mint chocolate chip maybe. Or chocolate chip cookie dough. You?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

Did someone say icecream???????????????????


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Who doesn't love ice cream?! I literally love all flavors!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who doesn't love ice cream?! I literally love all flavors!!


  me toooo! my favorite food lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Umm....mint chocolate chip maybe. Or chocolate chip cookie dough. You?


No way! Mint Choco is mine lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who doesn't love ice cream?! I literally love all flavors!!





Vineetha said:


> Did someone say icecream??????????????????? :yaay:


My fave food lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

I dont like chocolate ice cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer nutty/fruity ones, Almond fudge, strawberry, butterscotch...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont like chocolate ice cream! :haha:  I prefer nutty/fruity ones, Almond fudge, strawberry, butterscotch...


All ice cream lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mel33t* 



Who doesn't love ice cream?! I literally love all flavors!!


 Weirdos. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I want this


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:


Lol as per miss I have many moons worth of shadows lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Get it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Get it oke:


I am lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

That's it! I'm moving to Japan!


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No way! Mint Choco is mine lol


  Same!! Also love B&J (my two boyfriends) Half Baked.  





Vineetha said:


> I dont like chocolate ice cream! :haha:  I prefer nutty/fruity ones, Almond fudge, strawberry, butterscotch...


  I love nutty/fruity gelato flavors! Hazelnut and pistachio are divine. Frozen yogurt too. Anything in that genre. Plus chocolate, sweet, salty, crunchy, etc. Anything food related really..  lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's it! I'm moving to Japan!


I want to live there!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Same!! Also love B&J (my two boyfriends) Half Baked. I love nutty/fruity gelato flavors! Hazelnut and pistachio are divine. Frozen yogurt too. Anything in that genre. Plus chocolate, sweet, salty, crunchy, etc. Anything food related really..  lol!


B&J half baked is so good!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I love nutty/fruity gelato flavors! Hazelnut and pistachio are divine. Frozen yogurt too. Anything in that genre. Plus chocolate, sweet, salty, crunchy, etc. Anything food related really..  lol!


  Gelato


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to live there!


  me too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> me too!


I love ice cream too much


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I think it's pretty horrendous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree. I do have PC blush already & I do love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love ice cream too much


  I can just feel myself getting fatter thinking about it. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can just feel myself getting fatter thinking about it. lol


Im fat enough...but ice cream is pure heaven on my tounge lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im fat enough...but ice cream is pure heaven on my tounge lol


  So am I, but if I go down in a mountain of ice cream, I won't shed any tears.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I, but if I go down in a mountain of ice cream, I won't shed any tears. :haha:


Same lol everyone will know I died happy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same lol everyone will know I died happy


  Very happy. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very happy. lol


Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

@Vineetha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha :eyelove:


He looks good lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He looks good lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lmao: I am


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Aww grumpy cat, my youngest niece wants the plushie lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha


  There is 2 for each of us and then an extra!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There is 2 for each of us and then an extra!!!


  We can toss the extra to Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We can toss the extra to Dolly. :haha:


:lol: I'll take it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We can toss the extra to Dolly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Daryl for everyone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :stars:  Daryl for everyone!


:yaay:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Daryl for everyone!


  Just this once though!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

MINE!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just this once though!


  And he comes with Merle too (something to consider before accepting)


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE!


  The T shirt or the Jean! Both will look nice on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just this once though! :whip:


Fine lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And he comes with Merle too (something to consider before accepting)


  EW!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The T shirt or the Jean! Both will look nice on you!


  HAHAHAHA!!!! I meant the guy in the t-shirt and jeans. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! I meant the guy in the t-shirt and jeans. lol





Vineetha said:


> The T shirt or the Jean! Both will look nice on you! :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! I meant the guy in the t-shirt and jeans. lol


  Oh him!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not going to lie though, I cried when Daryl had to take out Merle.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh him!


  Yeah him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to lie though, I cried when Daryl had to take out Merle.


aww :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww grumpy cat, my youngest niece wants the plushie lol


 I own it because on the inside I'm about 6 years old.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I own it because on the inside I'm about 6 years old.


Isn't he so cute lol I still own dolls so you owning a plushie isn't  childish to me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not going to lie though, I cried when Daryl had to take out Merle.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww


  That show has a way of giving ya the feels. Many tears have been shed watching The Walking Dead. I could just be a big baby though. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That show has a way of giving ya the feels. Many tears have been shed watching The Walking Dead. I could just be a big baby though. lol


Im a big baby too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im a big baby too lol


  I wasn't always, but now the waterworks pop on when I sneeze too hard. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't always, but now the waterworks pop on when I sneeze too hard. LOL


lol haha emotions suck sometimes


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol haha emotions suck sometimes


  Emotions


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Emotions


I can cry at the drop of a hat lol I hate it


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Sooooo, who is stalking Artificially Wild tonight and wants to text me when it goes live so I can sleep? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, Wore FE to my work meeting today and this is how I feel about it:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Also, I just found out Qdoba has a rewards program.  I am now angry that I haven't gotten a trillion free burritos already.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Mmm Qudoba... I have a hankering for Chipotle.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Also, I just found out Qdoba has a rewards program.  I am now angry that I haven't gotten a trillion free burritos already.


Aw that sucks. Free burritos...I love free


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Burritos and ice cream!!  And cheese doodles...and doritos...and Pho..  Godzilla must be coming soon. Lol.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Godzilla must be coming soon. Lol.


  That or you're just normal.  I was just fantasizing about Qdoba having onion rings so I could get everything I want right now in one place.  I'm gross.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Burritos and ice cream!!  And cheese doodles...and doritos...and Pho..  Godzilla must be coming soon. Lol.


Godzilla lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That or you're just normal.  I was just fantasizing about Qdoba having onion rings so I could get everything I want right now in one place.  I'm gross.


  Oh no...I do that too. You're not alone. 


Dolly Snow said:


> Godzilla lol


  Godzilla is code name for "time of the month"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh no...I do that too. You're not alone.  Godzilla is code name for "time of the month"


Lmao that is a good name for it.....:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

I has nachos.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

I want nachos!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I has nachos. ompom:


Lucky A! I'm so hungry, and it isn't dinner time. I had breakfast at 8 am and it was only toast.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol anytime someone mentions toast I immediately think of arrested development.   "Make me a vodka tonic" "Mom its breakfast" "...and a piece of toast"


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lucky A! I'm so hungry, and it isn't dinner time. I had breakfast at 8 am and it was only toast.


  I feel ya on that one.  I only had a muffin this morning before this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol anytime someone mentions toast I immediately think of arrested development.   "Make me a vodka tonic" "Mom its breakfast" "...and a piece of toast"


:lol: perfect


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I feel ya on that one.  I only had a muffin this morning before this.


What kind of muffin lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What kind of muffin lol


  It was some kind of marble chocolate muffin.  Pretty good.  Snagged it at my work meeting.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It was some kind of marble chocolate muffin.  Pretty good.  Snagged it at my work meeting.


Sounds good. Awesome snagging food at the meeting, otherwise you wouldn't have eaten a thing


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome snagging food at the meeting, otherwise you wouldn't have eaten a thing


  I know, right?!  Are you stalking all night?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know, right?!  Are you stalking all night?


I'll nap for a while, but only stalking for the Simpson's


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol anytime someone mentions toast I immediately think of arrested development.   "Make me a vodka tonic" "Mom its breakfast" "...and a piece of toast"


:lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll nap for a while, but only stalking for the Simpson's


  I'm thinking about setting a couple alarms, maybe at 4:30 and 6:30.  My fiance (so soon to be husband! ahh!) will hate me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm thinking about setting a couple alarms, maybe at 4:30 and 6:30.  My fiance (so soon to be husband! ahh!) will hate me.


 East coast.....maybe a little later


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> East coast.....maybe a little later


  Oh, well, I'll be up by 7:30 naturally anyway tomorrow!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh, well, I'll be up by 7:30 naturally anyway tomorrow!


Keep checking as often as you can. The time frame for me in cali is usually 4 am to well anytime after that lol  So for you it'll be later


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 27, 2014)

How did I miss this thread?!? Lol hi!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How did I miss this thread?!? Lol hi!


  HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I almost spit out my drink laughing.  Best GIF ever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I almost spit out my drink laughing.  Best GIF ever.


  He is a great comedian.
  I love that gif


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How did I miss this thread?!? Lol hi!


Hey girl heeeyyyyy


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How did I miss this thread?!? Lol hi!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How did I miss this thread?!? Lol hi!














  ...I really just wanted an excuse to put that many dancing bananas in one post.   Also, hi.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  OMG we LOVED Arrested Development!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

Grilled Sausage & Beer for us tonight...yummm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Fish and chips for me lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing for me because I now have a giant nacho food baby.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 27, 2014)

I had wings


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

I made grilled tomato, avocado and mozzarella paninis!


----------



## jenise (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hahahahaha just started cracking up in class I can't stop looking at it   





NaomiH said:


> I made grilled tomato, avocado and mozzarella paninis!


 Sounds yummy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I had wings


Yum!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahahahaha just started cracking up in class I can't stop looking at it  Sounds yummy!


hahahahahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I made grilled tomato, avocado and mozzarella paninis!


That sounds good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Grilled Sausage & Beer for us tonight...yummm


 I love sausage lol   





Anaphora said:


> Nothing for me because I now have a giant nacho food baby. hboy:


Nachos are so good


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2014)

Yu





walkingdead said:


> Took my son to Barnes & Noble which is outside the mall.  Stopped in the mall and picked up some fall candles.. I also love the stess relief one.  The 2 for 22 sale was on plus I had a 20% off coupon.    I got   ~warm caramel cider ~harvest gathering  ~ and the little mason jars are vanilla chai - they are soo cute.  Also got some hand soap.  It certainly feels like Fall here in Jersey!


yummy I love bbw candles the best enjoy


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sausage lol  Nachos are so good


I'm sure you do.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure you do.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :lmao:


She totally set herself up on that one! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure you do.


oh I do


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I made grilled tomato, avocado and mozzarella paninis!


  That sounds delicious


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sure you do.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That sounds delicious


They came out good for my first time making them!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't really feel like stalking


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't really feel like stalking


  Me neither. I'm re-evaluating everything right now lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I don't really feel like stalking











 Same! But i need that SY!! Mac & their online exclusive BS!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I'm still laughing about this. Can this be the threads mascot?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :yawn:   I don't really feel like stalking :amused:


Neither do I :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Neither do I








 Part of me says its gonna be like the last few launches, morning should be ine.. and then what if not!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Neither do I


  I don't either! I really hope you're all right and I'll wake up to Next To Skin and Pink Cult waiting for me.  Mainly Next To Skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm still laughing about this. Can this be the threads mascot?


hahaha Yes he can


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm really lazy/tired tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sick of late night/early morning sleepless ordering I guess


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm really lazy/tired tonight :amused:  I'm so sick of late night/early morning sleepless ordering I guess ooh:


Sleep elegant. I'm heading for a nap myself


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm really lazy/tired tonight :amused:  I'm so sick of late night/early morning sleepless ordering I guess ooh:


 I am gonna hit the hay myself! Back at  around 3???


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

I think Naomi is already in the dreamy land possibly dropped over the keyboard itself!! :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Imma hit the hay soon


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imma hit the hay soon


 Me too! Goodnight D!! Be back early morning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! Goodnight D!! Be back early morning!


Night V...here is hoping I can actually sleep lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay ladies. I'm off to bed. I set an alarm for 6:45 EST, so hopefully that's soon enough to get my goodies. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay ladies. I'm off to bed. I set an alarm for 6:45 EST, so hopefully that's soon enough to get my goodies. Fingers crossed!


Night


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Night V...here is hoping I can actually sleep lol


 Chances are I will still find you here when I am back!! Go get some sleep D :whip:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 27, 2014)

I was going to stay in the Simpsons thread til I go to bed but I'm almost 1k posts behind. I give. I don't want anything, was just going to stay for the convo lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chances are I will still find you here when I am back!! Go get some sleep D :whip:


Lol probably. I am laying down now


----------



## mel33t (Aug 27, 2014)

Night everyone. Coming back around five.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was going to stay in the Simpsons thread til I go to bed but I'm almost 1k posts behind. I give. I don't want anything, was just going to stay for the convo lol


lmao the convos make it worth it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Night everyone. Coming back around five.


Nighty night


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think Naomi is already in the dreamy land possibly dropped over the keyboard itself!! :frenz:


Lol no. Watching a movie.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Night everyone. Coming back around five.


night Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lol no. Watching a movie.


  Well I am back! I want to sleep but cant scenario!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well I am back! I want to sleep but cant scenario! :haha:


I'm about to go to bed, I'm tired and don't feel like stalking. If I miss it, I miss it.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm about to go to bed, I'm tired and don't feel like stalking. If I miss it, I miss it. Lol


  Me too! Cant do all night!! Will check back maybe by 5 or 6. Goodnight! Hopefully it will be the same usual time & we wont miss it!


----------



## Oceanic Lily (Aug 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm really lazy/tired tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have to say, was thinking of you and your _*Raphael-Rapunzel *_tresses in all of its Avatar splendor when I posted:
*"ITCHY & SCRATCHY & SEXY!*!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*    "* How does this not conjure up the most *wickedly*





 appropriate *DWARFS* names for *today's post modern* *SNOW WHITE?  * I can just see the marketing blitz for that campaign-LOL!    I'd cast _*MINDY KALING*_ as the *new millennia SNOW*... and have *AMY* Poehler, *TINA* Fey, and *IKE* Barinholtz  (MINDY'S Morgan) round out the *merry* cast of *renegade*-completely _*in*_*appropriate n'* *subversive DWARFS!!"*   Who amongst us wouldn't love a _*slightly off-kilter Disney entourage*_ to spice our day???? Right then. *CALIENTE* dwarfs it is!

This Lipglass is *WILDCHILD* lip gloss (Dose of Colors) on *High Octane!*





 For all of my *Kelly DODGY GIRL-road warriors*, this lipglass is *arsenal-poised* and *conquer ready*!  Sophisticatedly feminine and rather juicy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* "*

  Now as for your feeling a little tired tonight:  I have to say, as I look down the barrel of a rather tenuous work ALL-nighter, knowing that my_*six-sheets-to-the-wind *appearance tomorrow won't be *PAGE SIX *_news- _*HANG IN-*_ because the  lipglass colors are  BEYOND!!   Moreover,  I remember just how much you loved your PEDRO LOURENCO acquisitions and  despite the ( OMG! eyebrow-raising-simultaneous-releasing of ARTIFCIALLY WILD) you've got to hang in for _*OBVIOUSLY BARE l*_ipglass- which is a *luscious, creamy, gray lavender heathered* version of* LOURENCO's MIRROR* lipglass-  (the silver version of the mixed up release lol!)
  Grab yourself a" _*DIANE KEATON*_"- ie. late late late night NIGHTCAP and enjoy! CIAO!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Who is up


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is up


 Me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me!


Hiiiiiiiii


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent u a PM


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Sent u a PM


Got it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!


Morning V


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!


 Hi V!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi V!


  Yayy! Lets do this!
  I woke up wanting to get the lipglasses again! Damn it, I thought I was over those!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

I fell asleep now I'm up but I'm still sleepy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy! Lets do this! I woke up wanting to get the lipglasses again! Damn it, I thought I was over those! :haha:


You are over those :whip:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Hii V!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are over those


  I Know I am! I guess I needed that!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hii V!!


  Good Morning Mel!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I Know I am! I guess I needed that! :haha:


Good :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good








 I think MAC IT guy forgot to set the alarm!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy! Lets do this! I woke up wanting to get the lipglasses again! Damn it, I thought I was over those! :haha:


So did I


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Good morning everyone! :yawn:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So did I


  Us weirdos


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So did I


You don't need them either :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good Morning Buddy! Just up myself!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone! :yawn:


Morning


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You don't need them either








 not even IS&S


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You don't need them either :whip:


I don't need any of it! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't need any of it!


  Dolly is whipping left and right this morning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't need any of it! :haha:


Lol you need SY


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dolly is whipping left and right this morning! :haha:


Lol I am :whip: :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy! Just up myself!!! :flower:


I don't even know why I'm up, I didn't set any alarms and didn't have weird collection dreams. In fact I was dreaming that I was sitting in bed curled up with a hot guy drinking cocoa. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you need SY


Not even that, I just want it a lot. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even know why I'm up, I didn't set any alarms and didn't have weird collection dreams. In fact I was dreaming that I was sitting in bed curled up with a hot guy drinking cocoa. Lol








Anyday better than stupid makeup dreams!! Well you are up on time, so whatever works!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not even that, I just want it a lot. Lol


Lol true.....I was having fears about missing out on RHPS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even know why I'm up, I didn't set any alarms and didn't have weird collection dreams. In fact I was dreaming that I was sitting in bed curled up with a hot guy drinking cocoa. Lol


ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: Anyday better than stupid makeup dreams!! Well you are up on time, so whatever works! :wink:


I'd be getting up in another hour for work actually!  No clue what to throw in my bag. I'm flip flopping.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd be getting up in another hour for work actually! No clue what to throw in my bag. I'm flip flopping.


  Glosses for Hayli and PS&SY for you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Well on that note, I have to drag my ... to office today. Was planning to work from home, but something came up-so I have to make it! Well of course


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Glosses for Hayli and PS&SY for you!!! ompom:  Well on that note, I have to drag my ... to office today. Was planning to work from home, but something came up-so I have to make it! Well of course :sigh:


What a drag! Darn things and their ways of coming up!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What a drag! Darn things and their ways of coming up!


  Ugh! Just wish the collection launches atleast in the usual launch time, so I can be done with it before starting!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ugh! Just wish the collection launches atleast in the usual launch time, so I can be done with it before starting! :sigh:


Same here. I hope it pops up before I leave because I have a 40 minute drive to work and I know I'd miss it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here. I hope it pops up before I leave because I have a 40 minute drive to work and I know I'd miss it.


I hope so!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonder why the listings arent even up yet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wonder why the listings arent even up yet!


It can happen.V...annoying but it does happen :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

IKR? Its weird.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

At least its Thursday. The week is almost over.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> At least its Thursday. The week is almost over.


  And its the Long weekend!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> At least its Thursday. The week is almost over.


true that


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> At least its Thursday. The week is almost over.


 and it's a three day weekend! :nanas:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It can happen.V...annoying but it does happen








 Not too late plssss


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> and it's a three day weekend!


  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :headbang:  Not too late plssss


I hope not  But if it goes pass 4:30am..Imma send someone to get me coffee from starbucks lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :nanas:


 :nanas:  I hope this launches soon. I have a suspicion it'll go up at like 10-1030


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Quote:

I hope this launches soon. I have a suspicion it'll go up at like 10-1030 






 Yeah I was thinking the same. somwhere between 9 and 10!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :down:  Yeah I was thinking the same. somwhere between 9 and 10!


  That would suck. Why can't MAC just say hey, everything launches at 8AM EST. Period.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind 9cst actually! I'll be at work settled in my office and my paycheck will have been deposited in my checking account by then so I could then toss extra stuff in my cart.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't mind 9cst actually! I'll be at work settled in my office and my paycheck will have been deposited in my checking account by then so I could then toss extra stuff in my cart.  Lol


Hopefully. That sounds nice


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


Morning


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't mind 9cst actually! I'll be at work settled in my office and my paycheck will have been deposited in my checking account by then so I could then toss extra stuff in my cart. Lol


  That would be like 12 est right? MAC has done that with some of the launches earlier this year!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


Morning!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


  Good Morninggggg!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That would be like 12 est right? MAC has done that with some of the launches earlier this year!! :nods:


10est


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 10est


  Oh yeah CST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did PST conversion ! That can def happen!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Poor Dolly, so far behind the rest of us. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor Dolly, so far behind the rest of us. :haha:


I know :crybaby: and I have so many calls to make later...and dealing with people


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah CST :haha:  I did PST conversion ! That can def happen!!


I do that sometimes too. Or I add an hour to est and make it two hours ahead.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor Dolly, so far behind the rest of us. :haha:


 Are you on EST too?


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Are you on EST too?


 Nevermind. Just remembered you're in Texas.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Nevermind. Just remembered you're in Texas.


:wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know :crybaby: and I have so many calls to make later...and dealing with people


Ugh people! I don't like dealing with people half the time. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh people! I don't like dealing with people half the time. Lol


And these are the ones who don't want to help my mom...


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And these are the ones who don't want to help my mom...


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And these are the ones who don't want to help my mom...


 :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support:


Been dealing with them since Feb...and nothing. This last month has been torture


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been dealing with them since Feb...and nothing. This last month has been torture


I'm sorry Dolly


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been dealing with them since Feb...and nothing. This last month has been torture


  :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This last month has been torture


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry Dolly





mel33t said:


> :hug:


It's life or so they say. I've been doing well with them, but they irritate me.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

IS&S yes, no, maybe


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IS&S yes, no, maybe :tumbleweed:


 Yes! You don't want skipper's remorse.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IS&S yes, no, maybe :tumbleweed:


I say just go for it! Lol I'm going to grab gp me thinks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IS&S yes, no, maybe :tumbleweed:


noooooooo :whip:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IS&S yes, no, maybe :tumbleweed:


  Do you have anything like it? Would you wear it?   {That's what I ask myself lol}


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm skipping it bec I don't wear lipglass but it's so pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> {That's what I ask myself lol}


  That is a Yes, No and Maybe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The only thing holding me back is that I dont wear lipglass that often! But IS&S -I like the shade and i dont have a dupe since I dont usually get lipglasses.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping it bec *I don't wear lipglass but it's so pretty*!


  Same Story!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping it bec I don't wear lipglass but it's so pretty!


I rarely wear them and always find them easy to skip. Until now.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I rarely wear them and always find them easy to skip. Until now. Lol


  Grand Pumpkin?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I rarely wear them and always find them easy to skip. Until now.  Lol


 From the Simpsons collection link I can't find any products there. Is it just me?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> From the Simpsons collection link I can't find any products there. Is it just me?


  Nope! Nothings up yet. It redirects you to the first index page!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> From the Simpsons collection link I can't find any products there. Is it just me?


I don't see anything either except Marge's face and the blurb about the collection


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Grand Pumpkin?


I'm a sucker for orange


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't see anything either except Marge's face and the blurb about the collection


Same   





Vineetha said:


> Nope! Nothings up yet. It redirects you to the first index page! :sigh:


:sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a suckered for orange


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm going to take a shower. Dolly will you text me if it pops up in the next few minutes?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to take a shower. Dolly will you text me if it pops up in the next few minutes?


You got it babe


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You got it babe


:kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

:nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


>








 I am eating lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol whatcha eating?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol whatcha eating?


  Burritos lol yes with an s, because I've eaten two hahaha


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Burritos lol yes with an s, because I've eaten two hahaha


  Lol I love it! I want two burritos!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol I love it! I want two burritos!!


  One was a chicken and it was good....the other bean and cheese lol it was good too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One was a chicken and it was good....the other bean and cheese lol it was good too.


  Lol Now I am hungry! I am in and I am ready!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol Now I am hungry! I am in and I am ready!


  Woohoo! Hopefully in the next few min it launches


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo! Hopefully in the next few min it launches


  Wooohooo!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh I only came in bec I have some must do work! C'mon MAC lets get it over with!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay!! It launched!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yay!! It launched!!








 And done in  seconds! The conf mail also was qucik!! yaya!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Where is NAomi! was she able to order???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

I am glad lol I got mine....and now to sleep for two hours till my niece needs to go to school lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

What did you get mel


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where is NAomi! was she able to order???


  I think so, I texted her lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think so, I texted her lol


  Okay D! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope she is not on the way to work!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am glad lol I got mine....and now to sleep for two hours till my niece needs to go to school lol


  2 blushes D?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 2 blushes D?


  Yes both lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She texted me after and said thanks lol so I think she got it
> 
> Yes both lol


  IS&S might have jumped into my cart too with the 2 blushes


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

I got both blushes and Red Blazer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I got both blushes and Red Blazer





Vineetha said:


> IS&S might have jumped into my cart too with the 2 blushes


Woohoo


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm literally the worst.   I just got: Next To Skin Pink Cult Pink Sprinkles Sideshow You  ...Why did I buy Simpsons stuff?!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ...Why did I buy Simpsons stuff?!


  Because those blushes are pretty! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where is NAomi! was she able to order???


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because those blushes are pretty! lol


 I may end up selling them. I don't have enough money for what I just bought. Meh.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

Or maybe I'll at least cancel Pink Sprinkles.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my stuff from AW.. so excited!! Wish there was an overnight code though. I got so spoiled when they were doing them all the time.    My final haul until October: Obviously Bare lipglass, Next To Skin blush, and Breaking Ground CCB. Love my nude everything.  Glad to see everyone got what they wanted!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I may end up selling them. I don't have enough money for what I just bought. Meh.


  You could probably call them and have them take those two items off your order.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You could probably call them and have them take those two items off your order.


 I called and took off PS. I may end up liking SY! Haha


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

I fell asleep good thing I woke up 10 mins after it launched! Damn fruit pizza! Hahaha. Anything that sold out yet?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 28, 2014)

Naomi,  How's your day at work?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I called and took off PS. I may end up liking SY! Haha


  It's kinda hard not to like corals. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How's your day at work?


  Going good so far, thanks! How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

I did good on the Simpsons, just the two blushes for myself and GP for Hayli! I stayed strong on the glosses! (for now)


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

This is kind of off-topic, but have any of you tried the UD Perversion mascara?  I got a sample in my August ipsy bag and like it, but it's so hard to remove.  Anyone else have this problem?  Most mascaras come off with my makeup wipes and then the rest with my face cleanser, but this one is seriously tough.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, good to know it lasts though.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't tried it yet, good to know it lasts though.


  It's awesome.  I want to buy a full sized, but need to find a better way to remove it.  Maybe cleanse off oil?  Or just olive oil?


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did good on the Simpsons, just the two blushes for myself and GP for Hayli! I stayed strong on the glosses! (for now)


  You're an inspiration to us all.

  You skipped Artificially Wild, right?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's awesome.  I want to buy a full sized, but need to find a better way to remove it.  Maybe cleanse off oil?  Or just olive oil?


  Olive oil might work! I'll have to give it a go once I work through the rest of my open mascaras and samples.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You're an inspiration to us all.
> 
> You skipped Artificially Wild, right?


  Skipped every last thing in AW! I am liking Icon, but I think I'll live if it never ends up in my bag.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Skipped every last thing in AW! I am liking Icon, but I think I'll live if it never ends up in my bag.


  No interest in Pink Cult?  Or do you own it from a previous collection?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> No interest in Pink Cult?  Or do you own it from a previous collection?


  Not really, I don't wear many pinks (especially lighter ones) and so I think PS will suffice as my lone light pink blush. The only other pink blush I have is Bred for Beauty. lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's awesome.  I want to buy a full sized, but need to find a better way to remove it.  Maybe cleanse off oil?  Or just olive oil?


  Coconut oil?

  I hardly ever use anything else since I discovered it.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, I don't wear many pinks (especially lighter ones) and so I think PS will suffice as my lone light pink blush. The only other pink blush I have is Bred for Beauty. lol


  Ah, okay.  I'm all about lighter blushes, but I'm also pretty pale so that's probably why.  I really wish I could pull off plum blushes, which I'm sure look awesome on you and make me look crazy.  I've turned into a blush girl ever since I found the LM Silk Creme.  I was always scared of blush because of all my redness, but now I'm like, "bring on the blush!"


----------



## mel33t (Aug 28, 2014)

Well that was a fast meeting     Now I get to go to Sephora to pick up my UD basics2 yay!!  :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a jar, so maybe I'll try that tonight.
> Ah, okay.  I'm all about lighter blushes, but I'm also pretty pale so that's probably why.  I really wish I could pull off plum blushes, which I'm sure look awesome on you and make me look crazy.  I've turned into a blush girl ever since I found the LM Silk Creme.  I was always scared of blush because of all my redness, but now I'm like, "bring on the blush!"


  I'm a pretty recent blush fiend. I used to only have 1 blush that I used all the time and now I can't stop buying them. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a jar, so maybe I'll try that tonight.


  Good luck! Hope it works for you too


----------



## SassClassBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

Stayed strong to #BuyAlltheThings and got all the things in the collections.  I wish they had the overnight codes too @veronikawithak, it use to be with almost every collection release, but I haven't seen an overnight code in a long long time.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

I am almost done too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not bad for a MAC launch day! I kind of thought SY will be around for a while since the stock figures were around 9K But not all the lipglasses too! If they could manage the crowd for a collection like Simpsons, well coool!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

UGH! I'm REAL tempted to go grab all the glosses just because they're still around! I figure if I hate them I could give them to the Poochmeister. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH! I'm REAL tempted to go grab all the glosses just because they're still around! I figure if I hate them I could give them to the Poochmeister. lol


  I wish they would sell out! Them being there still is making me want Red Blazer even though I don't wear lipglass ever.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am almost done too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm really surprised there's stuff left this late in the game. I hope launches go this way more often because this is great.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH! I'm REAL tempted to go grab all the glosses just because they're still around! I figure if I hate them I could give them to the Poochmeister. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I wish they would sell out! Them being there still is making me want Red Blazer even though I don't wear lipglass ever.


  I do too kinda. I know I won't really ever use them, but I want SO badly. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do too kinda. I know I won't really ever use them, but I want SO badly. lol


  I won't buy though.  I already broke the bank with 4 blushes in one haul!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do too kinda. I know I won't really ever use them, but I want SO badly. lol


  I know! I gave in! I just knew that I wouldnt be able to shake it unless I get that one and end up loving or hating it! I had to know!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know! I gave in! I just knew that I wouldnt be able to shake it unless I get that one and end up loving or hating it! I had to know!


  I want all of them! Even NCE! I have severe problems! lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm really surprised there's stuff left this late in the game. I hope launches go this way more often because this is great.


  Me too! PS, I get that bec they must have enough stock and need not distribute to retailers but the rest REALLY, just the nail stickers! Wow -Nice!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want all of them! Even NCE! I have severe problems! lmao


  NCE


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! PS, I get that bec they must have enough stock and need not distribute to retailers but the rest REALLY, just the nail stickers! Wow -Nice!


  How fast everything went in the UK was insane! I guess they didn't stock it as high since they figured it'd be a bigger hit here.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> NCE


  I know, but I still wants it even though I don't even really like it! lol I feel weird about wanting 3 of the 4 and leaving it behind


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know, but I still wants it even though I don't even really like it! lol I feel weird about wanting 3 of the 4 and leaving it behind


  I think since the online stock was good, the stores and counters will get limited stock? If you really love the L/g, go for it!  We know we dont feel this way about glosses with other collections! Maybe its the fact that there are no lippies to stare at and the shades are yellow, orange, pink and purple (how much more cuter can they be) isnt helping!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 28, 2014)

IS&S is sold out I see!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> IS&S is sold out I see!


  Good! Now for the rest! I think I might grab Grand Pumpkin for myself though.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think since the online stock was good, the stores and counters will get limited stock? If you really love the L/g, go for it!  We know we dont feel this way about glosses with other collections! Maybe its the fact that there are no lippies to stare at and the shades are yellow, orange, pink and purple (how much more cuter can they be) isnt helping!


  I think it's all nostalgia and Simpsons love. I like lip glass, but only have 3 that I never reach for.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's all nostalgia and Simpsons love. I like lip glass, but only have 3 that I never reach for.


  okay, if you like lg's get rb and gp then! The shades are really nice and they do have good reviews. wait on the other yellow one though till it comes up in the store!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

They all have 1 thing in them!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They all have 1 thing in them!








 Mine is 2 orders too! first for the blushes and a second one for IS&S.. PS,SY,GP and ???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Y'all are hilarious


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Y'all are hilarious


  howz ur nose bleed buddy? got some sleep?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is 2 orders too! first for the blushes and a second one for IS&S.. PS,SY,GP and ???


  Yeah. PS in one, GP in one and SY in one and then Hayli's GP in the other. I wonder if I call if they can consolidate them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> howz ur nose bleed buddy? got some sleep?


I was able to sleep some :yawn: Nose is good V. How are you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you


  Yay for sleep and unbloody noses!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah. PS in one, GP in one and SY in one and then Hayli's GP in the other. I wonder if I call if they can consolidate them


  I think they can but then knowing MAC, its better to leave it at that! You mind end up withh 4 SY's or 4 PS or 4 GP's!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for sleep and unbloody noses!


Hopefully RHPS is around this long too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you


  Yayy! Me okay! Done with most of the work, still a bit more to go. But for a MAC launch day pretty fine!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy! Me okay! Done with most of the work, still a bit more to go. But for a MAC launch day pretty fine!!


I'm glad you are ok. Work days can be tiresome. But for a launch day, you seem happy and not tired


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you are ok. Work days can be tiresome. But for a launch day, you seem happy and not tired


  I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but running on Pumpkin Latte! But I am excited that I am skipping tomm and thereby have an extra long weekend to look forward to!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



I think they can but then knowing MAC, its better to leave it at that! You mind end up withh 4 SY's or 4 PS or 4 GP's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 True! I'll take my million boxes and side eye from the UPS guy over ending up with some kind of screwball messup on my order all because I wanted them yo get put in one box. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but running on Pumpkin Latte! But I am excited that I am skipping tomm and thereby have an extra long weekend to look forward to!!!



:nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am   but running on Pumpkin Latte! But I am excited that I am skipping tomm and thereby have an extra long weekend to look forward to!!!


:hug: that sounds really nice


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am


  Well it was supposed to be my work from home day and I had to come, this is my way of compensating


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that sounds really nice


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.eonline.com/news/573977/idris-elba-sounds-off-on-that-sexy-bulge-picture-everyone-is-size-obsessed


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/573977/...-sexy-bulge-picture-everyone-is-size-obsessed


:thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/573977/idris-elba-sounds-off-on-that-sexy-bulge-picture-everyone-is-size-obsessed


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm still giggling. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still giggling. lol


I see why lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see why lol


  Don't be staring too hard at my husband's ginormous bulge either, Dolly.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't be staring too hard at my husband's ginormous bulge either, Dolly.








 Its only a microphone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't be staring too hard at my husband's ginormous bulge either, Dolly. :whip:


 who me


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its only a microphone


  Doesn't matter! No staring at his crotchular region!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> who me


  Yeah you!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doesn't matter! No staring at his crotchular region!


  Not even verifying the make and model of the microphone?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not even verifying the make and model of the microphone?


  It's the Elba elite model.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah you! :whip:


I am doing nothing...I am certainly not on that page again   Hahaha I am not really lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha I am not really lol


  Good!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's the Elba elite model.


  Oh Nice! I think I need a closer look!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha I am not really lol


  I am there purely for educational purposes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good!


I'm waiting on candles lol  





Vineetha said:


> I am there purely for educational purposes!


educational lol riiiiight


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am there purely for educational purposes!


  Mmmhmmmm.......-_-


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> educational lol riiiiight


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Nice! I think I need a closer look!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

So I've been gone for a week and I've missed too many posts to really catch up officially.

  How y'all doing?

  Come payday, I am definitely buying Kat Von D's Monarch palette and her liquid eyeliner.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Im good..how are you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Howdy and welcome back!
  Doing pretty good here. Yourself?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

howdy!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm doing much better. I was having a hard time...my fiancee and I broke up (but that's a good thing, trust me).

  I had to drop out of school because I missed more than three days due to the whole breakup (long story) and I'm reapplying to start over. Kinda bummed Iost all the work I did,, but oh well. I just hope they accept me back in. I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm doing much better. I was having a hard time...my fiancee and I broke up (but that's a good thing, trust me).  I had to drop out of school because I missed more than three days due to the whole breakup (long story) and I'm reapplying to start over. Kinda bummed Iost all the work I did,, but oh well. I just hope they accept me back in. I'm pretty sure they will.


I'm sorry for the break up but if it was for the best then good for you. Shame you lost out on your school hours and work, but I am sure you can get back in. Wishing you the best


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone here like the Mac Turquatic scent? Worth the money?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Anyone here like the Mac Turquatic scent? Worth the money?


  I really like MAC's perfumes. I wore MVII for years.

  I haven't tried that particular scent though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Anyone here like the Mac Turquatic scent? Worth the money?


I wish I could help you, but I've never tried it.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, and because I got a new haircut, I'm posting a FOTD. My eye makeup is much lighter in person, for some reason it came out super dark in this photo. I'm just wearing some browns/neutrals on my eyes but it photographed like it was black.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oh, and because I got a new haircut, I'm posting a FOTD. My eye makeup is much lighter in person, for some reason it came out super dark in this photo. I'm just wearing some browns/neutrals on my eyes but it photographed like it was black.


Your hair looks great! Your makeup too, very sexy and sultry. Browns tend to do that to me too lol so weird right?! You look beautiful


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look beautiful


  Thanks!

  I don't know why it photographed so dark, I lined my eyes with kat von d's smudge brush using a dark brown shade by Stilla. And the rest of the shadow isn't dark at all, it's light to medium brown. And I only put medium brown on the outer corners. I try not to go too wild with the eyes when I do a red lip.

  That lip is MAC red over Cherry lipliner. I love that combo!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oh, and because I got a new haircut, I'm posting a FOTD. My eye makeup is much lighter in person, for some reason it came out super dark in this photo. I'm just wearing some browns/neutrals on my eyes but it photographed like it was black.


  I love your haircut!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks!  I don't know why it photographed so dark, I lined my eyes with kat von d's smudge brush using a dark brown shade by Stilla. And the rest of the shadow isn't dark at all, it's light to medium brown. And I only put medium brown on the outer corners. I try not to go too wild with the eyes when I do a red lip.  That lip is MAC red over Cherry lipliner. I love that combo!


That is a great combo! It looks very classic.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Love the haircut @pandorablack ! You look great!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I should grab Poochie a PS too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I should grab Poochie a PS too.


You should :nods:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should


  Added to bag. I'm debating another SY too just in case someone misses it or to give as a gift.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Added to bag. I'm debating another SY too just in case someone misses it or to give as a gift. hboy:


hmmm well that is an option. It'll be a nice gift and it would be nice of you incase others miss out. If I had the money I would.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If I had the money I would.


  I think I'm just spending to spend due to stress and crap. lol
  I do think she needs the PS though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm just spending to spend due to stress and crap. lol I do think she needs the PS though


Yea just get her PS lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea just get her PS lol


  Done! lmao!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Done! lmao!


I wish my teen niece liked makeup like yours does lol Don't get me wrong, she does. But mainly packaging lol But if she had to pick she likes purples and vampy colors..so clearly I did something right lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But if she had to pick she likes purples and vampy colors..so clearly I did something right lol


  I keep hoping Shelbi will ask me one day to take her to the counter. I want SO bad to buy her the pretties! SO bad! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep hoping Shelbi will ask me one day to take her to the counter. I want SO bad to buy her the pretties! SO bad! lol


I know how you feel lol  I take both nieces to the counter....they like it. But the youngest :yaay: is like....can we go to MAC today....she is four lol Erika the 13 year old is like :sigh: again....can I pick a lipstick for you?....  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

My daughter she is only 2 and she keeps all the UPS and Fedex packages ready when I go in so that we can open it together. Her fav part is to play with the samples and burst the bubble wraps! She gets so excited seeing a UPS delivery van


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My daughter she is only 2 and she keeps all the UPS and Fedex packages ready when I go in so that we can open it together. Her fav part is to play with the samples and burst the bubble wraps! She gets so excited seeing a UPS delivery van


  My five year old loves it when I put lipgloss on her. It's so cute.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My daughter she is only 2 and she keeps all the UPS and Fedex packages ready when I go in so that we can open it together. Her fav part is to play with the samples and burst the bubble wraps! She gets so excited seeing a UPS delivery van


  That's adorable!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

The Shelbster


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's adorable!


  I second this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Shelbster


She is stunning


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Shelbster








 Loved that Pic!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My daughter she is only 2 and she keeps all the UPS and Fedex packages ready when I go in so that we can open it together. Her fav part is to play with the samples and burst the bubble wraps! She gets so excited seeing a UPS delivery van :haha:


Awww so cute


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Shelbster


  Very pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I second this.


  It is fun asking her whats inside and when she says "blus", eyeshandow" and "lissip"


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so excited about that kat von d monarch palette. I think it will pair perfectly with a red lip, which I wear a lot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is fun asking her whats inside and when she says "blus", eyeshandow" and "lissip"


Awwwww


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww so cute


  There is always something or the other delivered most days with MAC collections every other week and then some !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I am so excited about that kat von d monarch palette. I think it will pair perfectly with a red lip, which I wear a lot.


 It will :nods:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There is always something or the other delivered most days with MAC collections every other week and then some ! :haha:


:haha: I know right.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  She really is!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Very pretty!


  Thanks ladies! I've been teaching her how to drive and am so proud of her progress she's been making. She sings too! I won't torture ya'll with video though. lol


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Ladies. It has gotten to the point where my makeup is starting to not fit in the train case and three makeup bags I own. 

  I might need to buy a second case. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is fun asking her whats inside and when she says "blus", eyeshandow" and "lissip"


  OMG that's too stinking adorable!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ladies. It has gotten to the point where my makeup is starting to not fit in the train case and three makeup bags I own.
> 
> I might need to buy a second case. LOL


  I feel ya there! lol


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel ya there! lol


  and don't even get me started on storing my many, many makeup brushes.

  The ones for school came with a case, but my own personal makeup brushes are stored...everywhere right now. I'm in the process of moving so I have shit EVERYFUCKINGWHERE.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> and don't even get me started on storing my many, many makeup brushes.
> 
> The ones for school came with a case, but my own personal makeup brushes are stored...everywhere right now. I'm in the process of moving so I have shit EVERYFUCKINGWHERE.


  I don't even want to think about moving right now.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even want to think about moving right now.


  Moving my makeup and skincare and beauty products and having them scattered everywhere has totally made me feel displaced and odd. 

  And somewhere in the shuffle I lost all my nail polish and my wax warmer.

  *cries*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Ughhh I went and watched Alluras video on Artificially wild and now I want all the 4 eyeshadows! But I dont!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ughhh I went and watched Alluras video on Artificially wild and now I want all the 4 eyeshadows! But I dont! :clueless:


You don't need them :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You don't need them


  but but they are pretty! esp AW!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> but but they are pretty! esp AW! :haha:


Yea they are...well if you have the money go ahead. Im sure they'll look lovely on you


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Im sure they'll look lovely on you


  No lol! I was just kidding around. No shadows for me...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No lol! I was just kidding around. No shadows for me...


:lol: kidding as they sit in cart


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> kidding as they sit in cart








 No lol No cart!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Moving my makeup and skincare and beauty products and having them scattered everywhere has totally made me feel displaced and odd.
> 
> And somewhere in the shuffle I lost all my nail polish and my wax warmer.
> 
> *cries*


  Oh no!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No lol No cart! :haha:


:lol: mmmmmmhhmmmmm V :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> mmmmmmhhmmmmm V


  more like vivacious vaccum cleaner bag!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

*sits back and waits for Vineetha's AW shadow swatches to come rolling in*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> more like vivacious vaccum cleaner bag! :lol:


:lol: the marge quads oooh V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *sits back and waits for Vineetha's AW shadow swatches to come rolling in*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *sits back and waits for Vineetha's AW shadow swatches to come rolling in*








Lol you guys! Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> more like vivacious vaccum cleaner bag!


  D!! I meant not a cart but more like a vivcious vaccum cleaner bag!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Noooooooooooo I AM NOT getting e/s, or quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or am I. No I am not. or am i....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!! I meant not a cart but more like a vivcious vaccum cleaner bag!:lol:  Noooooooooooo I AM NOT getting e/s, or quads   or am I. No I am not. or am i....


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol you guys! Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Candles came all intact.....but my wall flower bulbs leaked....a little


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Candles came all intact.....but my wall flower bulbs leaked....a little


  Those S.O.B.S need to quit playing around!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those S.O.B.S need to quit playing around!


It was a manly scented bulb so my hands smell like I've been man handling a man :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was a manly scented bulb so my hands smell like I've been man handling a man


  Manhandling


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Manhandling :lol:


And it won't come off lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And it won't come off lol


  What exactly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What exactly! :lmao:


:lol: V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope I hate Nasty Gal lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope I hate Nasty Gal lol


  Yeah I am okay with that! The only thing I am even remotely interested is the purple one!
  Gearing up for RHPS!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I am okay with that! The only thing I am even remotely interested is the purple one! Gearing up for RHPS!! :curtsy:


I like the sound of the Purple and burgundy. The real winner is RHPS


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are swatches of the KVD palettes? I'm interested in both.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Does anyone know if there are swatches of the KVD palettes? I'm interested in both.


I think Allura Beauty has swatches for both palettes


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Does anyone know if there are swatches of the KVD palettes? I'm interested in both.


 T has reviewed both the palettes too!!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think Allura Beauty has swatches for both palettes


  Oooh thank you! Now I want them both even more.

  TEAMIBUYITALLFORFALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oooh thank you! Now I want them both even more.  TEAMIBUYITALLFORFALL!!!!!!!!


Buy them both you deserve it


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buy them both you deserve it


  I shall! But not all in the same month now that I'm paying rent again. I have to firmly stick to my $50ish dollars a month budget for makeup.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I shall! But not all in the same month now that I'm paying rent again. I have to firmly stick to my $50ish dollars a month budget for makeup.


Well that sounds like a plan to me. Stick with it, it'll be worth it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was a manly scented bulb so my hands smell like I've been man handling a man :lol:


mmm... Manhandling


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> mmm... Manhandling


:lmao: dirty naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: dirty naomi


Darn tootin'!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Darn tootin'!


With Idris using both hands to manhandle him  You I mean lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> With Idris using both hands to manhandle him  You I mean lol


Oh why is that man so fine and not mine????  He really lights my fire! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh why is that man so fine and not mine????  He really lights my fire! Lol


Idris and tom have one big problem that's why.....THEY DON'T KNOW WE EXIST! Oh but they will...they will :evil:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

That's a pretty big problem that needs fixing right there! 





Dolly Snow said:


> Idris and tom have one big problem that's why.....THEY DON'T KNOW WE EXIST! Oh but they will...they will :evil:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

No [@]Vineetha [/@], this does not mean you can have Norman.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No [@]Vineetha [/@], this does not mean you can have Norman.


:lmao: I was about to say


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's a pretty big problem that needs fixing right there!


Agreed! Like NOW! Cause I am ready for sexy time with Tom lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed! Like NOW! Cause I am ready for sexy time with Tom lol


He's so adorable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's so adorable!


he is so sweet, kind and perfect..something has to be wrong with him right? How can he be so perfect


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> he is so sweet, kind and perfect..something has to be wrong with him right? How can he be so perfect


Maybe he's a degenerate gambler, raging alcoholic or likes to ride the dragon?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe he's a degenerate gambler, raging alcoholic or likes to ride the dragon?


The only problem I can think of is...he doesn't know me


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay i'm caught up. To all the lovely ladies going through rough times..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yay i'm caught up. To all the lovely ladies going through rough times.. :hug:


:hug: :kiss: for you too


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The only problem I can think of is...he doesn't know me


  That is a big problem! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm kinda wanting to snag Icon lippy from AW


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda wanting to snag Icon lippy from AW :sigh:


Noooooo lol  you want it? No doubt It'll look gorgeous on you naomi :kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No Vineetha , this does not mean you can have Norman.


  Oh I was just about to ask! Sure..I mean Idris is just soooooooooooooo HANDSOME!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda wanting to snag Icon lippy from AW


  Oh How I miss the smileys and the pokey stick! though!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh How I miss the smileys and the pokey stick! though!!


Me too


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh How I miss the smileys and the pokey stick! though!!


  What is wrong with them today?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol i wish the lippies from Matte collection were also perm like the rest of the collection ! I would have gone a bit more haywire on RHPS then!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What is wrong with them today?


  No Idea! Not showing up from yest night, I think!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No Idea! Not showing up from yest night, I think!


Strange... everything seems so serious without them (insert laughing smiley).


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Strange... everything seems so serious without them (insert laughing smiley).


  IKR, they really set the tone of the conversation!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No doubt It'll look gorgeous on you naomi


  I do! I wants it lots. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too


  Good Morning D!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol i wish the lippies from Matte collection were also perm like the rest of the collection ! I would have gone a bit more haywire on RHPS then!


What do you want to buy from RHPS?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I was just about to ask! Sure..I mean Idris is just soooooooooooooo HANDSOME!!


  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO handsome indeed.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh How I miss the smileys and the pokey stick! though!!


  I miss them too


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What do you want to buy from RHPS?


  Right now the blush, Sin and FrankNfurter!! Thats it!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right now the blush, Sin and FrankNfurter!! Thats it!!


  Good girl 
  I think I will only buy FNF, that one is my favourite out of the lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol i wish the lippies from Matte collection were also perm like the rest of the collection ! I would have gone a bit more haywire on RHPS then!


  So do I. I'm going to try to B2M for 2 of them to lighten the load a bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good girl
> I think I will only buy FNF, that one is my favourite out of the lippies.


  I think that's my fav from RHPS.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. I'm going to try to B2M for 2 of them to lighten the load a bit.


  Oh That would be really nice! here they wont let me, atleast not immediately and after few weeks i have no hopes of still finding them at the stores!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's my fav from RHPS.


  FNF looks the best so far!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh That would be really nice! here they wont let me, atleast not immediately and after few weeks i have no hopes of still finding them at the stores!


  I've never B2M'd anything before so I hope I'm able to. I think once it gets closer to launch I might call ahead to the MAC store and ask and make sure I write down who I spoke to. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never B2M'd anything before so I hope I'm able to. I think once it gets closer to launch I might call ahead to the MAC store and ask and* make sure I write down who I spoke to*. lol


  Lol! True! I am sure you will be able to work it out!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol! True! I am sure you will be able to work it out!!


  I hope so! If not I might have to ween the list a bit due to RHPS. That is the top priority. I think I might skip Sin though and just re-buy it later in regular packaging. I got all excited early on and gave my Sin away so I could buy this fancier Sin but now I've kinda lost that thunder. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so! If not I might have to ween the list a bit due to RHPS. That is the top priority. I think I might skip Sin though and just re-buy it later in regular packaging. I got all excited early on and gave my Sin away so I could buy this fancier Sin but now I've kinda lost that thunder. lol


  lol! I really thought it will be something like retro matte, where few will be added to perm and few LE, well...*sigh*


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 29, 2014)

I've never had b2m too! So is it 3 empties u get 1 free? Your choice of shade?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've never had b2m too! So is it 3 empties u get 1 free? Your choice of shade?


  6 empties & yes a shade of your choice  (in regular packaging lipsticks)


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol! I really thought it will be something like retro matte, where few will be added to perm and few LE, well...*sigh*


  That would of been ideal for sure! *sigh*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Thinking of getting icon from AW collection! Any thoughts!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do! I wants it lots. lol


Lol did you get it  





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning D!!!


Morning V  





Vineetha said:


> Right now the blush, Sin and FrankNfurter!! Thats it!!


Same


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same


  Nope! Staying strong! It's pretty, but if I really think on it, when will I ever wear it? NEVER! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Staying strong! It's pretty, but if I really think on it, when will I ever wear it? NEVER! lol


You probably wouldn't lol  So that was a good reason to not get it. Keep strong..we will need it


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Staying strong! It's pretty, but if I really think on it, when will I ever wear it? NEVER! lol


  Oh I see that there is another ICON lemming here!! Ughhh I am really thinkng of picking it up! Dunno dunno dunno LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I see that there is another ICON lemming here!! Ughhh I am really thinkng of picking it up! Dunno dunno dunno LOL


If the smilies worked.....I'd give you a lecture, a whip, another whip, a boxing man....and I'd tell you to use the fluffy skipping man and skip it Lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If the smilies worked.....I'd give you a lecture, a whip, another whip, a boxing man....and I'd tell you to use the fluffy skipping man and skip it Lol!


  LOLLLL I was just thinking abt this now! Dolly with the whip!! LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

After the whip (haha), I sure am reconsidering D! lol! Its a pretty shade but...but.. I just wish the nasty gal swatches were out so these collections will soon be behind me! lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOLLLL I was just thinking abt this now! Dolly with the whip!! LOL


   they should be out soon v lol Just keep thinking of Nasty Gal, RHPS and The matte lip...colors you actually want lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Stupid Nasty Gal!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid Nasty Gal!


stupid ass ng


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> stupid ass ng


  Not a damn peep at all even on IG. It's weird!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not a damn peep at all even on IG. It's weird!


Maybe they moved the launch?


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe they moved the launch?


  Could be I suppose


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Could be I suppose


Idk just hoping that was the case.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk just hoping that was the case.


  I sure wouldn't mind if they did!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure wouldn't mind if they did!


I wouldn't either


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid Nasty Gal!


 Yup!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure wouldn't mind if they did!





Dolly Snow said:


> I wouldn't either


 Me neither! Just let us know so the funds can be reallocated lol!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me neither! Just let us know so the funds can be reallocated lol!!


Right I am holding on to enough for two...if it has moved well that helps lol


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Held back on the Simpsons as I am not a lip gloss person. Bring on the matte collection


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

sandy25 said:


> Held back on the Simpsons as I am not a lip gloss person. Bring on the matte collection


Matte Collection yes please..excited


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Matte Collection yes please..excited


Yes Dolly I cannot wait much much excited


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe they moved the launch?


Nooooooo I can't wait for anything. Don't torture me my love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Nooooooo I can't wait for anything. Don't torture me my love!


Mrs I feel like they may have or doing another Fantasy of flowers on us...blind buying   Dun dun dun


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dun dun dun


I thought they had gone crazy releasing so much at once, but now I need it like an addict.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I thought they had gone crazy releasing so much at once, but now I need it like an addict.


They probably did go crazy :/ Hopefully if real swatches don't show up soon..I'm hoping for MAC swatches via the site. But you know how those go haha way off


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I thought they had gone crazy releasing so much at once, but now I need it like an addict.


  Yup! *sigh*


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 29, 2014)

Kandee Johnson posted swatches of the simpsons collection today.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! How you're all having a great start to your day!


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 30, 2014)

My Good Kisser arrived this morning. I love it already.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know what's wrong with me but suddenly I want ALL the blushes! I've got the ANR blushes in my cart and the Moody Blooms blushes are calling me. Wtf.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me but suddenly I want ALL the blushes! I've got the ANR blushes in my cart and the Moody Blooms blushes are calling me. Wtf.


  Fun Ending is really nice.  You should get it!  I'm not usually a blush wearer, but this one is super easy.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too.  http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too. http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


  Oh those look nice! Its been a while I got anything from Nyx but I am all ears!! *eyelove*

  Good Morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too. http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


  http://www.specktra.net/t/28205/nyx-products/1350#post_2749886


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh those look nice! Its been a while I got anything from Nyx but I am all ears!! *eyelove*  Good Morning Buddy!


Morning Buddy! I don't remember the last thing i tried from them but I'm kinda tempted to grab one or two if these. I wonder how similar some of them are to colours I already have though.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy! I don't remember the last thing i tried from them but I'm kinda tempted to grab one or two if these. I wonder how similar some of them are to colours I already have though.


  It is highly likely that they will have a 40% off or something similar for labor day! Maybe grab a few then just to try it out? I just browsed through the nyx thread and got that link I posted earlier!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is highly likely that they will have a 40% off or something similar for labor day! Maybe grab a few then just to try it out? I just browsed through the nyx thread and got that link I posted earlier!


I hope they do have a sale, that'd be great! I saw, thanks! That purple is pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2014)

sandy25 said:


> My Good Kisser arrived this morning. I love it already.


Yaay enjoy GK  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me but suddenly I want ALL the blushes! I've got the ANR blushes in my cart and the Moody Blooms blushes are calling me. Wtf.


Fun Ending you need now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too.  http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


I want them all now lol


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too.  http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


  I have a few of them. They're not bad at all.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried these yet? There's red, nude and pink ones too. http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-274-simply-vamp-lip-cream.aspx


I want alll of them!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm surprised there's no discount code for Labor Day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm surprised there's no discount code for Labor Day.


me too perhaps they are waiting till monday :dunno:


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey Guys! How you all doin'?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! How you all doin'?


I'mdoing great today. Going to Bbq for my fam today. Buut I didn't sleep much so I am sleepy. How are you? Any plans for labor day?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll be working tomorrow. It's my holiday! I'm taking a break from reading my textbooks and writing homework.  I needed a break. Haha.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

BBQ sounds yummy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll be working tomorrow. It's my holiday! I'm taking a break from reading my textbooks and writing homework.  I needed a break. Haha.


Yes you need a break. Don't over work yourself   Any plans for a special dinner or any fun today?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm working today, we're probably grilling tonight


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm working today, we're probably grilling tonight


Oh awesome. Work today too ugh. But I bet you love it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

I love working nights and weekends that during the weekdays. strange but true. I can't wait for the upcoming collections: Mac Matte and Prabal Gurung


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

I love working nights and weekends that during the weekdays. strange but true. I can't wait for the upcoming collections: Mac Matte and Prabal Gurung


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! How you all doin'?


Howdy! Doing good here. Hope you're well!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love working nights and weekends that during the weekdays. strange but true. I can't wait for the upcoming collections: Mac Matte and Prabal Gurung


So excited for mattes!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'mdoing great today. Going to Bbq for my fam today. Buut I didn't sleep much so I am sleepy. How are you? Any plans for labor day?


Sounds fun, Dolly!


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

any plans for labor day?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 31, 2014)

i can't wait for october, it's still 4 weeks away!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> i can't wait for october, it's still 4 weeks away!


I can't wait either! I love the time of the year and all the money I'm fixing to be spending.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> any plans for labor day?


Not really, just hanging out with the family. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds fun, Dolly!


It is but it is sooo hot here. May hop in the pool while I bbq though


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> any plans for labor day?


 Working! And hoping for more epic sale emails.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Guys!!! Was out the whole day! Just popped in to say Hi & Howdy!!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 31, 2014)

Motorhead goes really well with naked 3.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Oceanic Lily said:


> Have to say, was thinking of you and your _*Raphael-Rapunzel *_tresses in all of its Avatar splendor when I posted:


  Hey Hun!!!!!!!!!!!!

  I did miss this.   What a wonderfully sweet post as ALWAYS my dear! It is quite a Rapunzel mane these days alright. I should find me aan elegant castle from which to throw it & see what I catch. 

  I'm sure that your appearance will be nothing less than stellar.

  Hugs!!!!!!!! Thank You ...


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hi Guys!!! Was out the whole day! Just popped in to say Hi & Howdy!!


  Hi!!!!

  I can't wave to you because my  WAVING smiley is broken ...lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I can't wave to you because my  WAVING smiley is broken ...lol


  *waves back! LOLL Hiii elegant! How is the weekend going! Oh how I miss those smilies! I thought they would be back by now! *pouts*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Motorhead goes really well with naked 3.


Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hi Guys!!! Was out the whole day! Just popped in to say Hi & Howdy!!


Hiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *waves back! LOLL Hiii elegant! How is the weekend going! Oh how I miss those smilies! I thought they would be back by now! *pouts*


  HAHAHAHA!!!! <-------------now I have to type it instead of using the smiley. So far the weekend is just chillin, How about you? Just waiting for Tuesday delivery day to get here.

  I just signed up for ebates. Do you guys use it a lot & do you have any tips for me the newbie user?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiii


  Howdy Buddy!! How did the yummy bbq go!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy!! How did the yummy bbq go!!!


Hey V. It went really well. I even got in the pool for a bit. Everyone loved the bbq. I'm a good cook if I say so myself lol. How was your day?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! <-------------now I have to type it instead of using the smiley. So far the weekend is just chillin, How about you? Just waiting for Tuesday delivery day to get here.
> 
> I just signed up for ebates. Do you guys use it a lot & do you have any tips for me the newbie user?


  I am no help here too! I have signed up but havent installed the desktop app! I find it annoying bec it keeps popping everytime we visit a website! Never tried though but I have heard tons from a lot of users here! So it shouldnt be a problem!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey V. It went really well. I even got in the pool for a bit. Everyone loved the bbq. I'm a good cook if I say so myself lol. How was your day?


  wow!! Glad that you had a great time!! I love bbq's. We went out the whole day! Some shopping, food etc etc. Just came back home few hours back!  No real plans tomm except for some grocery shopping maybe !!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If anyone has any let me know too. I signed up ages ago and never used it hahahaha


  Really, I don't feel so bad. I don't know any details about it. I did however, just order a Nars lipstick thru the ebates site so I guess I'll find out. Had I done it earlier, I would have lots of $$$ ebates LOLOLOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> wow!! Glad that you had a great time!! I love bbq's. We went out the whole day! Some shopping, food etc etc. Just came back home few hours back!  No real plans tomm except for some grocery shopping maybe !!


that sounds wonderful V! You sound like you had fun! Tomorrow is a boring day for me too lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought a bra today...thats kinda of exciting  not really, even though it is pretty. Insanely long lines at VS today.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Honestly, I don't like these holiday weekends. I may be the only one that feels like this.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I bought a bra today...thats kinda of exciting  not really, even though it is pretty. Insanely long lines at VS today.


  LOL!exciting enough!! I was thinking of checking the sale out tomm at the mall though! Yeah the crowd though!! *ohboy*


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that sounds wonderful V! You sound like you had fun! Tomorrow is a boring day for me too lol


  Lol we were supposed to do the grocery shopping well 2 days back. and then saturday just vanished, sunday just flew by, hopefully tomm before famine strikes lol !!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh, THE most exciting thing I did today - I ate Broccoli soup at Panera! LOL YUMMY


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Really, I don't feel so bad. I don't know any details about it. I did however, just order a Nars lipstick thru the ebates site so I guess I'll find out. Had I done it earlier, I would have lots of $$$ ebates LOLOLOL


  I hear it is really easy. An old friend of mine orders a lot using it. Monthly she gets over a hundred back sometimes more.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol we were supposed to do the grocery shopping well 2 days back. and then saturday just vanished, sunday just flew by, hopefully tomm before famine strikes lol !!


  Lol Yes you must! I know the feeling though, these last few days have went super fast.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yummy!
> 
> Lol Yes you must! I know the feeling though, these last few days have went super fast.


  ikr! Just like that its monday!!  Ughh and I have to wait till thursday for my MAC!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh

  It helps to be here!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh  It helps to be here!


 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss


  Oh my, thanks doll! Hugs to you.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


  Oh I am so sorry Elegant! I can only imagine what you must be going through! So Sorry for your loss..Take care! We are always here for you anytime you need us! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


  I am so sorry my love! 
  But that was a very sweet gesture though. I am sure they would have loved it. 
  You are a great amazing daughter for doing that and braving it out.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I am so sorry Elegant! I can only imagine what you must be going through! So Sorry for your loss..Take care! We are always here for you anytime you need us! :hug:


  Aww doll, that is so sweet. I'm hanging in there. It helps to occupy the mind with things here. I love all of you so much & enjoy the friendship. I still want to laugh & enjoy the chatter. It helps


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so sorry my love!
> But that was a very sweet gesture though. I am sure they would have loved it.
> You are a great amazing daughter for doing that and braving it out.


  Thanks so much my dear!!! Actually, it was so sweet. A lovely girl with an amazing voice wrote a love song for them & played it on a ukelele, Ahhh, so beautiful. My mom was such an amazing mom, she was funny & crazy & loved to laugh like me...so she would want me to be like that now.  The best thing she ever taught me was selflessness. Not always the easiest place to live from, but definitely the most fulfilling.

  SORRY - I don't want to bum out this thread. We can still have fun


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much my dear!!! Actually, it was so sweet. A lovely girl with an amazing voice wrote a love song for them & played it on a ukelele, Ahhh, so beautiful. My mom was such an amazing mom, she was funny & crazy & loved to laugh like me...so she would want me to be like that now.  The best thing she ever taught me was selflessness. Not always the easiest place to live from, but definitely the most fulfilling.
> 
> SORRY - I don't want to bum out this thread. We can still have fun


  That sounds so beautiful and sweet. Sadly that is something my mother would love, she loves the ukelele, you know those Hawaiian songs that accompany them. 
  She must have been very amazing to raise such a caring, loving, wonderful daughter like you. 
  That is a wonderful thing she taught and so important too


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds so beautiful and sweet. Sadly that is something my mother would love, she loves the ukelele, you know those Hawaiian songs that accompany them.
> She must have been very amazing to raise such a caring, loving, wonderful daughter like you.
> That is a wonderful thing she taught and so important too


  Thanks Dolly, that is so incredibly sweet & comforting of you to say! It helps & I am so grateful for you to be there!
  Hugs


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks Dolly, that is so incredibly sweet & comforting of you to say! It helps & I am so grateful for you to be there!
> Hugs


  No need to say thank you. I don't want you to feel alone. It is a tough road you are on, and it makes you stronger and braver. 
  If you ever need anything I am always here for you.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


 Sorry to hear this - my thoughts are with you.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No need to say thank you. I don't want you to feel alone. It is a tough road you are on, and it makes you stronger and braver.  If you ever need anything I am always here for you. :bigheart:


  it helps dear! Thanks & hugs   





SubwayDreaming said:


> [COLOR=800080]Sorry to hear this - my thoughts are with you.[/COLOR]


  So thoughtful of you! Thanks from my heart


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


Oh I am so sorry. It is wonderful that you are thinking of the great things. You must have had wonderful parents.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 1, 2014)

Hopefully more surprise sales today!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh  It helps to be here!


 Keeping you in my thoughts and sending hugs. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh I am so sorry. It is wonderful that you are thinking of the great things. You must have had wonderful parents.
> Thanks so much dear, it means a lot to me. They were incredible parents indeed.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Melrose*
> ...


  Aww, thanks Melrose, I really appreciate your kind words. I'll take the hug dear


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh  It helps to be here!


  @Elegant-one I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

Coming by to say Hi!
  Hope you all had a great day


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming by to say Hi!
> Hope you all had a great day


  Hiii!! The day was okay okay! Partly bec I am sad I have to go back to work tomm ! lol! That was the quickest 3 day weekend ever! *pouts* How was your day D!


----------



## KEvers (Sep 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I bought a bra today...thats kinda of exciting  not really, even though it is pretty. Insanely long lines at VS today.


  Ummmm...so you're my blush AND my bra buddy now? I was just telling someone that the BEST part of my weekend was my bra purchases. Haha  You are so sweet and always so funny- I had no idea you were going through such a hard time! You will be in my thoughts and prayers, Love! Sending you LOTS of love and hugs!! I'm always here if you need anything!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> @Elegant-one I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


  Thanks dear! I really appreciate it!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Ummmm...so you're my blush AND my bra buddy now? I was just telling someone that the BEST part of my weekend was my bra purchases. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww, this is so incredibly sweet of you to say - ALL of it! I genuinely appreciate it from the bottom of my heart!!!

  Hey, I bought another bra today!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm wearing it tonight & it cheers me up  I'm happy we can share that common thread!  I hope you & your "girls" are enjoying the new bra 

  I will take all the warm thoughts, prayers & hugs I can get my dear! Thanks again!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiii!! The day was okay okay! Partly bec I am sad I have to go back to work tomm ! lol! That was the quickest 3 day weekend ever! *pouts* How was your day D!


  It totally went fast!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiii!! The day was okay okay! Partly bec I am sad I have to go back to work tomm ! lol! That was the quickest 3 day weekend ever! *pouts* How was your day D!





elegant-one said:


> Hope you are doing well my dear Dolly! hugs  I did! I got out & about & it felt good! I could not find a good bowl of soup today  Corn soup - no thank you. blec It totally went fast!!!


Hi ladies! Today was a good day. i made chicken soup so yummy. Relaxed all day.  Going back to work sucks V. But it is worth it, more money for more makeup lol Elegant ttying to find a good soup is difficult and corn soup what the hell like corn chowder? Blec indeed lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi ladies! Today was a good day. i made chicken soup so yummy. Relaxed all day.  Going back to work sucks V. But it is worth it, more money for more makeup lol Elegant ttying to find a good soup is difficult and corn soup what the hell like corn chowder? Blec indeed lol


 What?! I love corn chowder with some jalapeño and lime added in. So delicious.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Elegant ttying to find a good soup is difficult and corn soup what the hell like corn chowder? Blec indeed lol


  Chicken Soup!! yummy! Me no likey corn soup either! but some extra spicy hot chili...anytime yes!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Elegant ttying to find a good soup is difficult and corn soup what the hell like corn chowder? Blec indeed lol


  LOL YES! She said it was like a corn casserole! Ahh..NO thank you. Yuck. 

  Chicken soup is yummy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What?! I love corn chowder with some jalapeño and lime added in. So delicious.


I tried it once in my life lol they didn't make it right. I'll give it one more try. I love adding lime and jalapeno to soups lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 1, 2014)

Ladies I need someone to just finally tell my yay or nay. I keep waffling.   Talk Sexy lipglass: yes or no?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chicken Soup!! yummy! Me no likey corn soup either! but some extra spicy hot chili...anytime yes!!


Chili is delicious with onion and jalapeno lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Talk Sexy lipglass: yes or no?


  That is one lovely shade! If you like MAC's lipglass formula, then yes!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> LOL YES! She said it was like a corn casserole! Ahh..NO thank you. Yuck.   Chicken soup is yummy.


Lol hahaha yea I woulda said no too  





Anaphora said:


> Ladies I need someone to just finally tell my yay or nay. I keep waffling.   Talk Sexy lipglass: yes or no?


Depends do you wear glosses? If yes then Talk Sexy will be nice to wear alone or over a lipstick.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That is one lovely shade! If you like MAC's lipglass formula, then yes!!


 I'm only ever used Cremesheenglass! So I'm unsure.    





Dolly Snow said:


> Depends do you wear glosses? If yes then Talk Sexy will be nice to wear alone or over a lipstick.


 I do sometimes, yes. Maybe I should just get it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

Specktra is acting up tonight!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2014)

Men & soup should be hot & spicy.....just sayin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Men & soup should be hot & spicy.....just sayin


Agreed hahahaha


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 1, 2014)

Any of you here watch the leftovers? I jut started watching it. Lots of questions in my head.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Men & soup should be hot & spicy.....just sayin


  Agreed! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! <-------------now I have to type it instead of using the smiley. So far the weekend is just chillin, How about you? Just waiting for Tuesday delivery day to get here.
> 
> I just signed up for ebates. Do you guys use it a lot & do you have any tips for me the newbie user?


  I've used it! I found it easy to add the shops I hit most to my favorites so that I can see all on one page what their current offer is.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Honestly, I don't like these holiday weekends. I may be the only one that feels like this.


  I hate doing anything store related during holiday weekends!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

ugh The charlotte Tilbury US launch has me mighty tempted esp the filmstar duo !!! noooooooooooooooo


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ugh The charlotte Tilbury US launch has me mighty tempted esp the filmstar duo !!! noooooooooooooooo


  I'm ignoring it! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm ignoring it! lol


  Damn where is that Pokey pike! LOL! 
  Oh I hope to resist too! Its all permanent but stil.......


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Damn where is that Pokey pike! LOL!
> Oh I hope to resist too! Its all permanent but stil.......


 


  Google to the rescue!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Google to the rescue!


  HAHAHA Lol Dont poke me! I am just over the cliff, slightest wind can push me down! I wanted the pokey poke to poke you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Isnt this pokey poke kinda unsure about the poke than the original ROFL


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Isnt this pokey poke kinda unsure about the poke than the original ROFL


  The other one had that same wtf face on it too. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 2, 2014)

I need lipliner help, ladies!

  I own PLW Trust In Red, which I use with my All Fired Up, Glam, and Viva Glam Rhianna. 

  I need something to go with the deep colors I have: Pure Heroine and Lingering Kiss.

  Also, something to just crisp up my neutral pinks I wear, which are Syrup, Creme Cup, Peach Blossom, etc.

  Any advice?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need lipliner help, ladies!  I own PLW Trust In Red, which I use with my All Fired Up, Glam, and Viva Glam Rhianna.   I need something to go with the deep colors I have: Pure Heroine and Lingering Kiss.  Also, something to just crisp up my neutral pinks I wear, which are Syrup, Creme Cup, Peach Blossom, etc.  Any advice?


I'd say vino! For your deeper shades. I would say Nightmoth, but it has a lot of black in it. Vino is the perfect inbetween shade for PH and LK.  For your softer pinks maybe Soar or Subculture


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need lipliner help, ladies!
> 
> I own PLW Trust In Red, which I use with my All Fired Up, Glam, and Viva Glam Rhianna.
> 
> ...


  For Pure Heroine or LK I'd go with something like Nightmoth or maybe even Currant. 
  I like Cherry and Redd for my reds. I also pair Burgundy with VGR1 quite often.
  Not so sure on the neutral pinks though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For your softer pinks maybe Soar or Subculture


  Totally forgot about Vino! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally forgot about Vino! lol


Vino is a good one to have along with the others you listed too lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Isnt this pokey poke kinda unsure about the poke than the original ROFL


  YES, that's not the same cute pokey poker lol.

  I noticed  only 8 smileys were available to me tonight..hahaha


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've used it! I found it easy to add the shops I hit most to my favorites so that I can see all on one page what their current offer is.


  I just did the favorites. I feel like such a newbie about it.
 I saw you post about the Nordies 10% then ran to buy booties lol SMH


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

:boxing: :lecture: :yaay: :stars: :lmao: :haha: :evil: :dunno:    ompom: :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 Yup! They are all alive and well!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Yup! They are all alive and well!


Thank heavens lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> YES, that's not the same cute pokey poker lol.
> 
> I noticed  only 8 smileys were available to me tonight..hahaha


  Why only 8?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And yayy for the new booties!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank heavens lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vino is a good one to have along with the others you listed too lol


I have it in my stash!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone notice MAC officially announced RHPS? I was hoping they changed their mind and put it at counters too lol Oh well i can dream haha


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone notice MAC officially announced RHPS? I was hoping they changed their mind and put it at counters too lol Oh well i can dream haha


 Yes! Just saw that and still no nasty gal?? !! Lol no counters


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! Just saw that and still no nasty gal?? !! Lol no counters


I know lol but I wish it was true...and I know so odd.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just did the favorites. I feel like such a newbie about it.   I saw you post about the Nordies 10% then ran to buy booties lol SMH


Yay for new booties!!! :nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for new booties!!! :nanas:





elegant-one said:


> I just did the favorites. I feel like such a newbie about it.   I saw you post about the Nordies 10% then ran to buy booties lol SMH





Vineetha said:


> Why only 8?? :dunno:   And yayy for the new booties!


Yay new booties! I need a pair lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome Dolly :stars:


So glad they are back :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone notice MAC officially announced RHPS? I was hoping they changed their mind and put it at counters too lol Oh well i can dream haha


I wish! They'd be so much more convenient. MAC needs more freestanding stores!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish! They'd be so much more convenient. MAC needs more freestanding stores!


Agreed. The nearest is a while away. I've been there twice and never for a collection.  I'd go but what if it was too packed and 1 per person limit


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed. The nearest is a while away. I've been there twice and never for a collection.  I'd go but what if it was too packed and 1 per person limit


Mine is pretty far from my house so it's pretty rare I go up there unless of course I want something that's MSO. RHPS will be the first time I go for a collection at launch provided I miss  the online launch for some reason. I decided I'd try for online instead of the store launch since I'm so freakishly excited for this and waiting the extra week may possibly kill me.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine is pretty far from my house so it's pretty rare I go up there unless of course I want something that's MSO. RHPS will be the first time I go for a collection at launch provided I miss the online launch for some reason. I decided I'd try for online instead of the store launch since *I'm so freakishly excited for this and waiting the extra week may possibly kill me*. Lol








 Stalking it is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine is pretty far from my house so it's pretty rare I go up there unless of course I want something that's MSO. RHPS will be the first time I go for a collection at launch provided I miss  the online launch for some reason. I decided I'd try for online instead of the store launch since I'm so freakishly excited for this and waiting the extra week may possibly kill me.  Lol


You make so many vaild points. You convincedme to do the same. You know about going to the store for RHPS if I fail. Naomi I am right there with you. Over the moon eexcited :stars:  My list grew btw :lol: hopefully we can afford this. Suddenly I am ok if I miss NG. RHPS is getting me all giddy


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :agree:  Stalking it is!


Better start compiling the man candy now so I'm prepared! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Better start compiling the man candy now so I'm prepared! Lol


and. I better get the funny gifs :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> and. I better get the funny gifs :lol:


Funny man candy gifs?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Funny man candy gifs?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Funny man candy gifs?


  All right now!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You make so many vaild points. You convincedme to do the same. You know about going to the store for RHPS if I fail. Naomi I am right there with you. Over the moon eexcited :stars:  My list grew btw :lol: hopefully we can afford this. Suddenly I am ok if I miss NG. RHPS is getting me all giddy


MAC is going to have me out selling kidneys if they don't quit with all the fancy collection crap! I have a feeling that the RHPS  stalking party is going to be a blast . What else ended up on your list?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Funny man candy gifs?


lol naughty man candy funny gifs


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC is going to have me out selling kidneys if they don't quit with all the fancy collection crap! I have a feeling that the RHPS  stalking party is going to be a blast.


It really will be loads of fun, lots of laughs. Hopefully it is a smooth buying process too. No snatching items outta cart.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC is going to have me out selling kidneys if they don't quit with all the fancy collection crap! *I have a feeling that the RHPS stalking party is going to be a blast* . What else ended up on your list?


  Yes! 3 weeks to go??
  My List: for now:  Franknfurter, Sin and Blush!
  Brooke Shields: 15X Palette


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really will be loads of fun, lots of laughs. Hopefully it is a smooth buying process too. No snatching items outta cart.


  How about that. Amen.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really will be loads of fun, lots of laughs. Hopefully it is a smooth buying process too. No snatching items outta cart.


If anything gets snatched out of my cart I'm gonna cut a bitch! Lmao.     What did you add to your list?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes! 3 weeks to go?? My List: for now:  Franknfurter, Sin and Blush! Brooke Shields: 15X Palette


I'm thinking it'll be the 25th for online, so yeah! Only 3 more weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking it'll be the 25th for online, so yeah! Only 3 more weeks!








 Whats on your list??/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :happydance:  Whats on your list??/


Pretty much everything.   The four lippies, blush, palette, pigment and bad fairy. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If anything gets snatched out of my cart I'm gonna cut a bitch! Lmao.     What did you add to your list?


My list is now 2 lippies Blush Pigment Polish.   But what I am going to try and buy as a total for me and my sister...so it'll be in my cart lol Uh 5 lipsticks  Blush Pigment 6 shadow thingy Both polishes Translucent powder Compact  Subject to change


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You?


  Yayy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  just Sin, Franknfurter and Blush! I am hoping to get that 15x brooke one too!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Subject to change


  Woohoooo!! Niceeeee


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 2, 2014)

I want to buy Charlotte Tilbury but I'm saving my money for next month's launches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking it'll be the 25th for online, so yeah! Only 3 more weeks! :happydance:


the 25th oh   Hopefully y'all can cheer me up that day :/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I want to buy Charlotte Tilbury but I'm saving my money for next month's launches


  Same lol! I am soooo tempted though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Woohoooo!! Niceeeee


It better go smoothly :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My list is now 2 lippies Blush Pigment Polish.   But what I am going to try and buy as a total for me and my sister...so it'll be in my cart lol Uh 5 lipsticks  Blush Pigment 6 shadow thingy Both polishes Translucent powder Compact  Subject to change


I wish the compact would work got me, but there's just no way.  Which lippies you snagging?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better go smoothly


  It will


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!:wiggle:  just Sin, Franknfurter and Blush! I am hoping to get that 15x brooke one too!


Thought you were skipping that one.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the 25th oh   Hopefully y'all can cheer me up that day :/


WHY come, Dolly?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Which lippies you snagging?


  Its the bronzer right? It will...why not?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish the compact would work got me, but there's just no way.  Which lippies you snagging?


My sis wants the compact, just for the compact lol She is going to get rid of the contents :lol: weird girl she is. Uuuuh 2 FnF 2 Sin and 1 strange journey


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thought you were skipping that one. Lol


  Which one? Franknfurter?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> why? It will :winkiss:





NaomiH said:


> WHY come, Dolly?


Grandma's birthday. So my mom wants to do a little "sadebration"


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Which one? Franknfurter?


Nevermind! Had my palettes crossed. I had read you were getting the RHPS one for some reason when you clearly put Brooke. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its the bronzer right? It will...why not?


The sculpt /shape duo thing. It looks way too light.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nevermind! Had my palettes crossed. I had read you were getting the RHPS one for some reason when you clearly put Brooke. Lol


  Ohhh RHPS one yes skipping! I hope the brooke one gets good reviews though!! MAC can sometimes totally screw up shadows when it comes to palettes!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Grandma's birthday. So my mom wants to do a little "sadebration"


I think you could maybe actually make that something fun by celebrating her life, telling great stories about her, eating her favorite things etc. It'll still have a sad feel of course but it could still be a nice time remembering her.  :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The sculpt /shape duo thing. It looks way too light.


  Oh that! Yeah the shades wont work for me too!  I though it was the bronzer you were talking about. Isnt there a bronzer too?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ohhh RHPS one yes skipping! I hope the brooke one gets good reviews though!! MAC can sometimes totally screw up shadows when it comes to palettes!


I think I'm going to hold out on it until there are a lot of reviews and I get to try it in person. I want it, but I don't want another dud of a Carbon.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to hold out on it until there are a lot of reviews and I get to try it in person. I want it, but I don't want another dud of a Carbon.


  The brooke one? For sure I want some good reviews beforehand too! Unfortunately I dont know if my local store will get it though. So some good blog reviews prior to it are my only hope!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh that! Yeah the shades wont work for me too!  I though it was the bronzer you were talking about. Isnt there a bronzer too?


Negatory. There's one with Brooke though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The brooke one? For sure I want some good reviews beforehand too! Unfortunately I dont know if my local store will get it though. So some good blog reviews prior to it are my only hope!


I hope mine does. It's hitting counters too though isn't it?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope mine does. It's hitting counters too though isn't it?


  Oh I think yes! The first page says all locations!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

i guess i was confused with all the limited edition, restricted edition jumbo mumbo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you could maybe actually make that something fun by celebrating her life, telling great stories about her, eating her favorite things etc. It'll still have a sad feel of course but it could still be a nice time remembering her.  :hug:


You are right Naomi. That sounds nice. I'll suggest it to my mom. I'll pick up my grandma's fave foods and I'll get some pics if my grandma too, for my mom.  How is your mom and dad holding up? And your family, nieces, nephews and You?  I keep forgetting to ask you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i guess i was confused with all the limited edition, restricted edition jumbo mumbo


There's such a huge cluster of collections all at once it's hard to keep them all straight.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are right Naomi. That sounds nice. I'll suggest it to my mom. I'll pick up my grandma's fave foods and I'll get some pics if my grandma too, for my mom.  How is your mom and dad holding up? And your family, nieces, nephews and You?  I keep forgetting to ask you.


We're all doing okay, thanks.  The school aged monsters are back in school and seem to be enjoying it so far.  The non school aged monsters are good as well. Abbey is sitting up on her own now and starting to do the little pre-crawl back and forth number and then gets mad when she doesn't actually go anywhere. Lol.  Mom and Dad are doing well also.  Mom is doing much better after grandpa's passing and dad is still trying to sneak sweets behind everyone's back. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're all doing okay, thanks.  The school aged monsters are back in school and seem to be enjoying it so far.  The non school aged monsters are good as well. Abbey is sitting up on her own now and starting to do the little pre-crawl back and forth number and then gets mad when she doesn't actually go anywhere. Lol.  Mom and Dad are doing well also.  Mom is doing much better after grandpa's passing and dad is still trying to sneak sweets behind everyone's back. Lol


I'm glad the kids are doing well and enjoying school. It is important they have a good time. Abbey sounds adorable lol that is one.of the cutest moments to watch them do all the pre crawling :lol: That is so good to hear your parents are well. Your mom especially. She must have had a tough time dealing. Your dad lol sneaking sweets, sounds like he is a fun guy.  Your entire family sounds amazing and really fun.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We're all doing okay, thanks. The school aged monsters are back in school and seem to be enjoying it so far. The non school aged monsters are good as well. Abbey is sitting up on her own now and starting to do the little pre-crawl back and forth number and then gets mad when she doesn't actually go anywhere. Lol. Mom and Dad are doing well also. Mom is doing much better after grandpa's passing and dad is still trying to sneak sweets behind everyone's back. Lol


  Lol Abbey is adorable! So glad knowing that your mom is a lot better! My dad is the same sneaking sweets behind everyones back! Lol that so reminded me of him! They are all back home and its been over a year since I have seen them though I video chat with them daily! you know its just not the same!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad the kids are doing well and enjoying school. It is important they have a good time. Abbey sounds adorable lol that is one.of the cutest moments to watch them do all the pre crawling :lol: That is so good to hear your parents are well. Your mom especially. She must have had a tough time dealing. Your dad lol sneaking sweets, sounds like he is a fun guy.  Your entire family sounds amazing and really fun.


For the most part they are with the exception of one or two in my immediate family. I'm looking forward to Lil Abbey crawling, it's just so adorable I can't even deal.  Lol.  The monsters are my entire world and I just don't know what I'd do without them! Dad's sneaking was funny the first few times, now it makes me want to put locks on the cabinets. Or handcuff him to his favorite rocking chair.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol Abbey is adorable! So glad knowing that your mom is a lot better! My dad is the same sneaking sweets behind everyones back! Lol that so reminded me of him! They are all back home and its been over a year since I have seen them though I video chat with them daily! you know its just not the same!


Not the same at all. I'm back home now (REALLY LONG STORY) but when  I was out and about I would always be calling to see what they were doing and randomly popping in because "I was in the neighborhood". Lol.  I think about moving cross country or overseas sometimes once the kids are older and can only imagine the total mess I'd be for awhile when I couldn't just see them when I wanted to. Video chat just doesn't cut it always.  :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For the most part they are with the exception of one or two in my immediate family. I'm looking forward to Lil Abbey crawling, it's just so adorable I can't even deal. Lol. The monsters are my entire world and I just don't know what I'd do without them! Dad's sneaking was funny the first few times, now it makes me want to put locks on the cabinets. Or handcuff him to his favorite rocking chair. Lol


  does Abbey live with you? Random q is she your daughter lol? 

  Totally know how you feel. Without my little monsters, I'd go insane. 
  Lmao oh both hahaha I am sure he'd do a magician trick out of the handcuffs and magic open the cabinets lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 2, 2014)

Quick question, when will rocky horror be available online? What about nasty gal?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> does Abbey live with you? Random q is she your daughter lol?   Totally know how you feel. Without my little monsters, I'd go insane.  Lmao oh both hahaha I am sure he'd do a magician trick out of the handcuffs and magic open the cabinets lol


No she's my sister's monkey and they live about 7 or 8 miles away.  I'm resigned to never procreate and live the spinster life so no kids for Naomi! Lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not the same at all. I'm back home now (REALLY LONG STORY) but when  I was out and about I would always be calling to see what they were doing and randomly popping in because "I was in the neighborhood". Lol.  I think about moving cross country or overseas sometimes once the kids are older and can only imagine the total mess I'd be for awhile when I couldn't just see them when I wanted to. Video chat just doesn't cut it always.  :/


 Oh how I miss them!! I used to be the same way. I don't miss to call even single day but still it's never the same. Holidays are the worst but yeah...right now traveling with a 2 year old that long is just uhoh! :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Quick question, when will rocky horror be available online? What about nasty gal?


NG should be this Thursday the 4th and we're guessing RHPS will hit online the 25th of this month.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

it's hard enough traveling that far alone, I can only imagine with a kiddo along. I hope you get to see your family again soon, Buddy. :hug:





Vineetha said:


> Oh how I miss them!! I used to be the same way. I don't miss to call even single day but still it's never the same. Holidays are the worst but yeah...right now traveling with a 2 year old that long is just uhoh! :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> it's hard enough traveling that far alone, I can only imagine with a kiddo along. I hope you get to see your family again soon, Buddy. :hug:


 Thanks buddy :hug: I hope so too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No she's my sister's monkey and they live about 7 or 8 miles away.  I'm resigned to never procreate and live the spinster life so no kids for Naomi! Lol.


aww. I remember you said no babies for Naomi....but I beg to differ hahahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh how I miss them!! I used to be the same way. I don't miss to call even single day but still it's never the same. Holidays are the worst but yeah...right now traveling with a 2 year old that long is just uhoh! :sigh:


Aww hopefully you can see them soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww. I remember you said no babies for Naomi....but I beg to differ hahahaha


Yep, no kids here! I've never really wanted kids though. Nothing against kids as I love kids, but I don't ever see myself ever wanting to actually bear my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep, no kids here! I've never really wanted kids though. Nothing against kids as I love kids, but I don't ever see myself ever wanting to actually bear my own.


Understandable Naomi. Most people feel that way too. They love kids, but rarely see kids in their future. I am one of those people too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No she's my sister's monkey and they live about 7 or 8 miles away.  I'm resigned to never procreate and live the spinster life so no kids for Naomi! Lol.





Dolly Snow said:


> Understandable Naomi. Most people feel that way too. They love kids, but rarely see kids in their future. I am one of those people too.


  I am the same way!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am the same way!!


:frenz: I've grown accept it. The want for kids was always there and now it has faded.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am the same way!!





Dolly Snow said:


> Understandable Naomi. Most people feel that way too. They love kids, but rarely see kids in their future. I am one of those people too.


:frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

October 2nd is the online release aswell as in store for RHPS


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> October 2nd is the online release aswell as in store for RHPS


  Damn! I thought so based on the IG post! But that i soooo late!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Damn! I thought so based on the IG post! But that i soooo late!! :crybaby:


I called 4 MAC stores and they said the same. Due to it being a MSO only collection, the online launch is the same as in store.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> October 2nd is the online release aswell as in store for RHPS


Well balls. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well balls. :sigh:


Ugh right!  I have this overwhelming feeling I should send my sister to buy in store


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dear god I watched this video by a youtuber I follow and she used MAC Stone l/l with NYX Black Sesame lipstick and oh god I need stone now help me

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD38n0lNEi8

  I need the drool smiley. And the thud smiley.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ugh right!  I have this overwhelming feeling I should send my sister to buy in store


I'm more sad at the fact that I'll have to take off work again or just actually pay for overnight shipping. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Did Pedro and Maleficient launch online before the store launch?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dear god I watched this video by a youtuber I follow and she used MAC Stone l/l with NYX Black Sesame lipstick and oh god I need stone now help me  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD38n0lNEi8  I need the drool smiley. And the thud smiley.


That's a really pretty combo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Did Pedro and Maleficient launch online before the store launch?


Maleficient launched a week before. Pedro no idea. But that one had select counters. So I am guessing a week before.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dear god I watched this video by a youtuber I follow and she used MAC Stone l/l with NYX Black Sesame lipstick and oh god I need stone now help me  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD38n0lNEi8  I need the drool smiley. And the thud smiley.


You need stone oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm more sad at the fact that I'll have to take off work again or just actually pay for overnight shipping. Lol


Yea that is the sucky part :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maleficient launched a week before. Pedro no idea. But that one had select counters. So I am guessing a week before.


Cool. I couldn't remember if they did or not.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea that is the sucky part :/


MAC


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cool. I couldn't remember if they did or not.





NaomiH said:


> MAC


Up late?  Hopefully they launch the week before. But then again the select stores for NG launch Thursday too.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Up late?  Hopefully they launch the week before. But then again the select stores for NG launch Thursday too.


Woke up to pee and let George out. I hope they do too, I'm finding it way annoying that they aren't since I decided to no longer take the 2nd off and switched it to Sept 22nd.:sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Woke up to pee and let George out. I hope they do too, I'm finding it way annoying that they aren't since I decided to no longer take the 2nd off and switched it to Sept 22nd.:sigh:


Oh boy, why'd you do that Naomi :sigh: maybe it is a good sign you changed it. Maybe it'll be fun lol and worth the lack of sleep.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Meh. I'll just stalk online and overnight everything. I want it bad enough to overnight. I suppose I could call my mac store closer to launch and ask about phone sales too. They held stuff for me back during RiRi fall, but who knows what they'll say the policy on that is now.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meh. I'll just stalk online and overnight everything. I want it bad enough to overnight. I suppose I could call my mac store closer to launch and ask about phone sales too. They held stuff for me back during RiRi fall, but who knows what they'll say the policy on that is now.  Lol


Hopefully good answers. Yea same if I decide to do the online launch, I'll overnight it all if there is no code. But I worry because this is a cult fave film, the hype is all over IG :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh boy, why'd you do that Naomi :sigh: maybe it is a good sign you changed it. Maybe it'll be fun lol and worth the lack of sleep.


Something more important than MAC and so I decided to switch. I'm not overly worried about it, I've never missed anything I really wanted from a collection before and don't plan on starting now.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully good answers. Yea same if I decide to do the online launch, I'll overnight it all if there is no code. But I worry because this is a cult fave film, the hype is all over IG :sigh:


True, but some of the peeps who are buying may not be regular MAC purchasers and may not know how LE launches go down. They won't be up all night stalking because they won't know to do so. Just a theory anyway.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Something more important than MAC and so I decided to switch. I'm not overly worried about it, I've never missed anything I really wanted from a collection before and don't plan on starting now.


ah I see. That is good then Naomi  priorities first!   I've missed one real item I wanted and then found it lol  But everything else I haven't missed yet. Stalking does pay off


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True, but some of the peeps who are buying may not be regular MAC purchasers and may not know how LE launches go down. They won't be up all night stalking because they won't know to do so. Just a theory anyway.


You have a point actually. One person on IG was telling others how MAC sends emails "like in the afternoon, so that is when it'll launch" :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a point actually. One person on IG was telling others how MAC sends emails "like in the afternoon, so that is when it'll launch"








Riiight, the emails never lie!! *still laughing*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> :lmao: Riiight, the emails never lie!! *still laughing* :lmao:


:lol: I know right lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a point actually. One person on IG was telling others how MAC sends emails "like in the afternoon, so that is when it'll launch" :lol:


I hope no one corrects her! Lmao!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning loves! Hope everyone had a good long weekend and that September is off to a good start. Catching up on the posts it seems like everyone had a rough August, I agree. I'm happy that its almost fall!!   I need to start making lists for these fall collections from MAC and then start doing research on the holiday ones. For the rest of the year I want to keep it under $500 of spending on makeup and I'm almost certain I'm picking up the Brooke Shields palette.   What are you guys planning to get? Is anyone stalking for Nasty Gal? I was just thinking maybe that's going to launch with her show :shrugs: I don't know if/when the show is. I know fashion week in NY is upon us so maybe its like a kickoff to fashion week? Who knows.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning loves! Hope everyone had a good long weekend and that September is off to a good start. Catching up on the posts it seems like everyone had a rough August, I agree. I'm happy that its almost fall!!   I need to start making lists for these fall collections from MAC and then start doing research on the holiday ones. For the rest of the year I want to keep it under $500 of spending on makeup and I'm almost certain I'm picking up the Brooke Shields palette.   What are you guys planning to get? Is anyone stalking for Nasty Gal? I was just thinking maybe that's going to launch with her show :shrugs: I don't know if/when the show is. I know fashion week in NY is upon us so maybe its like a kickoff to fashion week? Who knows.


 I'm trying to keep my list super small.   I'm thinking the following:  Rocky Horror: FrankNFurter lipstick Oblivion lipstick Crazed Imagination blush Bad Fairy nail polish  Matte Lip: Fashion Revival x2  Nasty Gal: Maybe Runner lipstick If I don't get if I don't care  I'm really worried about being able to snag everything I want. Hopefully MAC has adequate stock for RHPS and Matte Lip. They're both really important to me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  My fall list is super small..
  VG Rihanna 2 - lipstick and/or lipglass (maybes)
  RHPS - Sin (maybe)

  Nothing else is really grabbing me at all, but I hope the holiday collection is awesome! Really looking forward to all the info to come in about that, and about the Sephora holiday stuff.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Morning Mel! September is so far so good and here's to hoping it stays that way! My Fall list is pretty long in the tooth at the moment with my biggest haul being RHPS. Strange Journey lipstick, Sin lipstick, FrankNFurter lipstick, Oblivion lipstick, Crazed Imagination blush, Bad Fairy polish, Riff-Riff shadow palette and maybe the pigment and greasepaint sticks. 
  Matte Lip will probably be a good sized haul as well once I swatch everything but right now the 2 must haves are Living Legend and Fashion Revival, I also want the blushes but since they're perm I'm in no hurry to snag them. I'm not sure about Nasty Gal right now, the colours sound right up my alley but the lack of swatches is making me wary. I would like to pick up the Brooke palette at some point down the line, but I think it might stick around for a few weeks after launch so that will not be an immediate buy. Holiday will be my calming down point and anything I may pick up will only be picked up after all my family shopping is done. I may miss out on a few things, but I'm not going to think about that now. lol. I do know though that the rest of October and November are going to be focused on getting Christmas stuff out of the way.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 3, 2014)

I need to see Nasty Gal Swatches.  Rocky Horror is will bankrupt me. :lol:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > Morning loves! Hope everyone had a good long weekend and that September is off to a good start. Catching up on the posts it seems like everyone had a rough August, I agree. I'm happy that its almost fall!!    I need to start making lists for these fall collections from MAC and then start doing research on the holiday ones. For the rest of the year I want to keep it under $500 of spending on makeup and I'm almost certain I'm picking up the Brooke Shields palette.   What are you guys planning to get? Is anyone stalking for Nasty Gal? I was just thinking maybe that's going to launch with her show :shrugs:  I don't know if/when the show is. I know fashion week in NY is upon us so maybe its like a kickoff to fashion week? Who knows.
> ...


  Sin is gorgeous, but it's dark.  Are you a dark lippie person? If u are, you'll love it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning loves! Hope everyone had a good long weekend and that September is off to a good start. Catching up on the posts it seems like everyone had a rough August, I agree. I'm happy that its almost fall!!   I need to start making lists for these fall collections from MAC and then start doing research on the holiday ones. For the rest of the year I want to keep it under $500 of spending on makeup and I'm almost certain I'm picking up the Brooke Shields palette.   What are you guys planning to get? Is anyone stalking for Nasty Gal? I was just thinking maybe that's going to launch with her show :shrugs: I don't know if/when the show is. I know fashion week in NY is upon us so maybe its like a kickoff to fashion week? Who knows.


  That's a good point about Fashion Week. Maybe that's why we haven't seen swatches yet.  I just made my list for the matte lip collection. The other one I'm really liking is the Ultimate Collection.  I have to narrow down my choices for that.  Not sure about RHPS, I have to look at it again.  I already have Sin, so that's not needed.  I'll probably get the VG 2 lippie and gloss, too. When is that Sephora sale?  I need some skin care from them! It's so expensive.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Rocky Horror is will bankrupt me.


  I've been saving for it since the beginning of last month. lol
  I tallied up everything I want though and it came out to under $200 so that made me feel slightly better. lol I really think I might skip the pigment though because I just don't need anymore of those for the rest of my life. lol


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2014)

Has this been posted somewhere yet?

  http://www.enjoygram.com/m/782804449359219469_368312481


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Sin is gorgeous, but it's dark.  Are you a dark lippie person? If u are, you'll love it.


  That's where the maybe part comes in haha.  I like the idea of vampy lips but not sure if I can pull it off yet. I have Media now which I can play around with until then and see if I use it enough to justify Sin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope no one corrects her! Lmao!


I didn't lol  





MissTania said:


> Has this been posted somewhere yet?  http://www.enjoygram.com/m/782804449359219469_368312481


Yes babe it has


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning loves! Hope everyone had a good long weekend and that September is off to a good start. Catching up on the posts it seems like everyone had a rough August, I agree. I'm happy that its almost fall!!   I need to start making lists for these fall collections from MAC and then start doing research on the holiday ones. For the rest of the year I want to keep it under $500 of spending on makeup and I'm almost certain I'm picking up the Brooke Shields palette.   What are you guys planning to get? Is anyone stalking for Nasty Gal? I was just thinking maybe that's going to launch with her show :shrugs: I don't know if/when the show is. I know fashion week in NY is upon us so maybe its like a kickoff to fashion week? Who knows.


Hey! Morning!  Extremely excited it is fall almost! Idk what is NGs deal. I hope something pops up today.  Gotta really cut back and say no :lol:  What are you planning on getting from the upcoming ccollections?


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes babe it has


Thanks, I just found the MAC 2014 Collections Calendar thread and was going to edit my post to remove the pic, but of course I became distracted looking at the upcoming collections


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm always on Teambuyitall when I truly like new MAC releases, but at this stage I only want 2 or 3 lippies from The Matte collection.

  I'm sure they'll come up with some more lippies I will love before the end of the year, but it's nice to "rest" for a few weeks.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


  Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Elegant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You must of had a pair of wonderful parents to bring up such an amazing woman like yourself.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Good Morning Me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If NG does indeed launch, The purple lipstick!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I'm always on Teambuyitall when I truly like new MAC releases, but at this stage I only want 2 or 3 lippies from The Matte collection.
> 
> I'm sure they'll come up with some more lippies I will love before the end of the year, but it's nice to "rest" for a few weeks.


  Feeling the same about the Matte Collection. So many are skips lol

  Totally agree @MissTania they always have bigger and more lippies always.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Feeling the same about *the Matte Collection*. So many are skips lol
> 
> Totally agree @MissTania they always have bigger and more lippies always.


  I should really trim that one too! Hopefully the swatches will help! Maybe stick to FR, pander me and SiS (if they really turn out to be more unique and pretty) !!Me want those holiday goodies!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shadow-box-fall-2014


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shadow-box-fall-2014


  I can't handle the release of so many palettes! They're my weakness.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Saturday, we buried both of my parents  It would have been their 65 wedding anniversary which is why we chose that day. It was THE hardest day of my life - seriously. I've cried all weekend. Not to bum anyone out or this thread, but...it's where I'm at this weekend. Sigh
> 
> It helps to be here!


Elegant, I just saw this now. I will have you in my thoughts and prayers. No doubt your kind spirit is a reflection of them and lives on within you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I can't handle the release of so many palettes! They're my weakness.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  :lmao: I love that guy


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

I am about to throw my phone out the window!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I love that guy


  So do I, that movie is so funny. That and The Wedding Singer never get old for me. lol


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I, that movie is so funny. That and The Wedding Singer never get old for me. lol


  Yup I love The Wedding Singer!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am about to throw my phone out the window!


  Why???


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I love that guy








 me too!
  Palettes are my weakness too! Ugh too many too close!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Why???


  It's ancient by technology terms (had it 2 years) and it's starting to develop major attitude. Just now it was going off for like 5 minutes with texts dating back over a week ago! It's like it's been picking and choosing which ones to send and which ones to put on ignore. lol Yesterday it froze up on me and I had to force reset it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's ancient by technology terms (had it 2 years) and it's starting to develop major attitude. Just now it was going off for like 5 minutes with texts dating back over a week ago! It's like it's been picking and choosing which ones to send and which ones to put on ignore. lol Yesterday it froze up on me and I had to force reset it.


  Yup! Throw it out!  We dont need phones with attitude def not ones that chooses our text msgs! btw iphone 6 is coming next week


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! Throw it out!  We dont need phones with attitude def not ones that chooses our text msgs! btw iphone 6 is coming next week


  Yeah I know, I just prefer Android OS over iOS so that will not be in my cart anytime soon. Nice looking phone with some nice specs on it though if all the rumors are to be believed.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I know, I just prefer Android OS over iOS so that will not be in my cart anytime soon. Nice looking phone with some nice specs on it though if all the rumors are to be believed.


  Gah I am a sucker for ios and though I always think not the next time, every september inevitably I do it! I am waiting for the launch on 9th!! Gsmarena has the review out last I checked! There is gonna be a bigger screen version too coming out in december!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Gah I am a sucker for ios and though I always think not the next time, every september inevitably I do it! I am waiting for the launch on 9th!! Gsmarena has the review out last I checked! There is gonna be a bigger screen version too coming out in december!


  I saw that! I like to follow tech blogs around the interwebs and read up on the upcoming gadgets. I think iOS is a great platform and Apple always puts out a wonderfully designed product, it just isn't for me I don't think. I always go play with the new ones when they hit stores and even had the 4 for awhile but I just keep going back to Android for some reason. I'll still go give the 6 a fondling though at some point as I have been putting off replacing my phone for awhile. Who knows, maybe it'll wow me.


----------



## jenise (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Gah I am a sucker for ios and though I always think not the next time, every september inevitably I do it! I am waiting for the launch on 9th!! Gsmarena has the review out last I checked! There is gonna be a bigger screen version too coming out in december!


 I'm waiting for the six too! Can't wait to get rid of this 5 lol I was reading articles last night and apparently it's not gonna be available to the public until the 19th??http://m.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/iphone-6-release-date-news-and-rumours-1099865


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw that! *I like to follow tech blogs around the interwebs and read up on the upcoming gadgets*. I think iOS is a great platform and Apple always puts out a wonderfully designed product, it just isn't for me I don't think. I always go play with the new ones when they hits stores and even had the 4 for awhile but I just keep going back to Android for some reason. I'll still go give the 6 a fondling though at some point as I have been putting off replacing mine for awhile. Who knows, maybe it'll wow me.


  I do the same. Love to see what new and next!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'm waiting for the six too! Can't wait to get rid of this 5 lol I was reading articles last night and apparently it's not gonna be available to the public until the 19th??http://m.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/iphone-6-release-date-news-and-rumours-1099865


  I think it's an event on the 9th where it'll be announced by Apple and the actual release will be a bit later.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'm waiting for the six too! Can't wait to get rid of this 5 lol I was reading articles last night and apparently it's not gonna be available to the public until the 19th??http://m.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/iphone-6-release-date-news-and-rumours-1099865


  I think it will be the 19th. Thats the usual cycle. The tuesday official launch and then 10 days later or so for public! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Biut I guess pre-orders will start after the official launch on 9th Dunno!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I know, I just prefer Android OS over iOS so that will not be in my cart anytime soon. Nice looking phone with some nice specs on it though if all the rumors are to be believed.


  I have the HTC One M7 and I highly recommend it. It's a beautiful phone, quick, everything I need.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's ancient by technology terms (had it 2 years) and it's starting to develop major attitude. Just now it was going off for like 5 minutes with texts dating back over a week ago! It's like it's been picking and choosing which ones to send and which ones to put on ignore. lol Yesterday it froze up on me and I had to force reset it. hboy:


Oh no! Im sorry your phone isn't being friendly


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I actually really like this, and the price isn't bad! I've been wanting Mushroom but I can't justify $20 for one shadow. Nice chance to pick it up.
> 
> 
> I have the HTC One M7 and I highly recommend it. It's a beautiful phone, quick, everything I need.


  I've been eyeing that sexy M8!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no! Im sorry your phone isn't being friendly


  It's way annoying. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's way annoying. lol


I need a new one. But only cause I want fancy phone cases lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn, I should just have left the promo email unopened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BOGO offer on Zoya Pixiedust or magical pixiedust + free shipping above $25 till 7th!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

I took advantage this morning! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

I need to try zoya. Any good V?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need a new one. But only cause I want fancy phone cases lol


  I usually just get a clear case and call it quits. lol My phone now is purple and I want the purple to show. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I took advantage this morning! lol


  Lol i thought of when i saw that!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try zoya. Any good V?


  I love their pixiedust ones D! They are really nice!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 3, 2014)

Googling images of makeup products is so risky.... "Buxom nude lip foundation undressed" = porn.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I love their pixiedust ones D! They are really nice!!


  Those are my only nail polish weakness. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Googling images of makeup products is so risky.... "Buxom nude lip foundation undressed" = porn.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are my only nail polish weakness. lol


  Which ones did you get Naomi? Any favs from the new ones?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Which ones did you get Naomi? Any favs from the new ones?


  I got Vega, Bar, Lux and Arlo to try out the Magical version of the Pixie Dusts. I'm looking forward to trying them out to compare to the non magical version. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got Vega, Bar, Lux and Arlo to try out the Magical version of the Pixie Dusts. I'm looking forward to trying them out to compare to the non magical version. lol


  I have arlo and lux in my cart now! lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have arlo and lux in my cart now! lol!








  If you want ruby slipper nails, I'd suggest throwing Chyna in there too. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I usually just get a clear case and call it quits. lol My phone now is purple and I want the purple to show. lol


Your phone sounds cute. My case is purple currently lol does that count.  





Vineetha said:


> I love their pixiedust ones D! They are really nice!!


been eyeing a few of those pixiedust ones too. I always say I will, then I forget and skip :lol:  





veronikawithak said:


> Googling images of makeup products is so risky.... "Buxom nude lip foundation undressed" = porn.


Lol everything these days has a porn following


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a bad day today


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol everything these days has a porn following


  The phone has been a trooper, I will give it that. I am a very heavy user and so it has been put through the ringer over the years. I was crushed when it started giving me lip about two months ago like a mouthy teenager. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The phone has been a trooper, I will give it that. I am a very heavy user and so it has been put through the ringer over the years. I was crushed when it started giving me lip about two months ago like a mouthy teenager. lol


It's like you have a kid already lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Totally random, but I'm way more excited than I should be about Duran Duran coming to Austin. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally random, but I'm way more excited than I should be about Duran Duran coming to Austin. lol


  YAY!!!! When??? Are you going?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



YAY!!!! When??? Are you going?









  I want to go! Just got the email in my inbox a few minutes ago and I'm totally going to have to find some friends to drag with me. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Totally random, but I'm way more excited than I should be about Duran Duran coming to Austin. lol


:yaay: sounds like fun


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> sounds like fun


  I'm excited about it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm excited about it!


You deserve a good night out


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Also excited about this!
  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/03/the-walking-dead-andrew-lincoln-rick-season-5-brutal/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Also excited about this! http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/03/the-walking-dead-andrew-lincoln-rick-season-5-brutal/


woohoo


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Also excited about this!
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/03/the-walking-dead-andrew-lincoln-rick-season-5-brutal/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You deserve a good night out


  Oh I've been having them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I've been having them! :haha:


 oh really


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>











Only 1 month 9 days to go!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Only 1 month 9 days to go!


  Yesssss!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Are you ladies buying NG?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh really


  Yeppers! I usually make it a point to do stuff on the weekends, usually in the evenings. Last weekend Amy, Frank and I drank copious amounts of moonshine and decided it'd be a good idea to go ride pieces of cardboard down a hill. Was it a good idea? No. But it was fun! LMAO!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are you ladies buying NG?


  No clue at this point.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are you ladies buying NG?


  No idea! Is it launching online tomm?This morning it looked like a ghost collection, now it seems to be releasing tomm!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeppers! I usually make it a point to do stuff on the weekends, usually in the evenings. Last weekend Amy, Frank and I drank copious amounts of moonshine and decided it'd be a good idea to go ride pieces of cardboard down a hill. Was it a good idea? No. But it was fun! LMAO!


:lol: all things are fun but never a good idea. I'm glad you are enjoying life.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeppers! I usually make it a point to do stuff on the weekends, usually in the evenings. Last weekend Amy, Frank and I drank copious amounts of moonshine and decided it'd be a good idea to go ride pieces of cardboard down a hill. Was it a good idea? No. But it was fun! LMAO!


  That must have been so much fun!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying life.


  I'm trying to! It was my lone NY resolution this year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No idea! Is it launching online tomm?This morning it looked like a ghost collection, now it seems to be releasing tomm!





NaomiH said:


> No clue at this point.


It is releasing tomorrow. That was the only thing each store I called had said, that was the same each time. All 10 stores said tomorrow online. And all were pissed cause they have to work tomorrow too lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm trying to! It was my lone NY resolution this year.


Good resolution Naomi. Mine was to slow down buying MAC, I am failing :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That must have been so much fun!!!


  It was, just not very well thought out. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All 10 stores said tomorrow online. And all were pissed cause they have to work tomorrow too lol


  I guess I'll just end up making my final decision on it once it pops up and I get at least a semi decent image of what they look like from the site swatches. Right now, I'm so meh about it I don't care if it launches at all. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good resolution Naomi. Mine was to slow down buying MAC, I am failing


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good resolution Naomi. Mine was to slow down buying MAC, I am failing








that was flawed from the beginning!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess I'll just end up making my final decision on it once it pops up and I get at least a semi decent image of what they look like from the site swatches. Right now, I'm so meh about it I don't care if it launches at all. lol


Feeling the same as you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: that was flawed from the beginning!!


How could you tell :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> that was flawed from the beginning!!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 3, 2014)

@DollySnow what happened? :/ :hug:  Soo freaking busy I can't even respond to all of you but I did catch up. :hug: and :stars: to everyone!!   My list for the next few months is -Brooke Shields palette -Damn Glamourous lipstick matte collection -ALL THE BLUSHES from the matte collection -Sin from RHPS -Three NARS lipsticks -The Hourglass blush palette -Probably a too faced holiday palette because honestly, its too cute for me to pass up.   ...that's all for now...although I'm seeing really gorgeous things on the MAC early buzz forum.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @DollySnow what happened? :/ :hug:  Soo freaking busy I can't even respond to all of you but I did catch up. :hug: and :stars: to everyone!!   My list for the next few months is -Brooke Shields palette -Damn Glamourous lipstick matte collection -ALL THE BLUSHES from the matte collection -Sin from RHPS -Three NARS lipsticks -The Hourglass blush palette -Probably a too faced holiday palette because honestly, its too cute for me to pass up.   ...that's all for now...although I'm seeing really gorgeous things on the MAC early buzz forum.


We saw the heart doctor today. Was a lot to take in. But your list sounds great.


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a Mac(or any brand really) Highlighter with a metallic finish? Like a HARDCORE highlight. Like not subtle at all. (My favorite finish of all time was Honey Rose by Mac)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks so much my dear Naomi! That means a lot to me hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so sweet to say that.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2014)

I have no idea whats coming up in the collections. Am I missing them on the threads or something. Uggh. I feel so out of it - still.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have no idea whats coming up in the collections. Am I missing them on the threads or something. Uggh. I feel so out of it - still.


http://www.specktra.net/t/189551/mac-heirloom-holiday-collection-2014/90#post_2758157


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have no idea whats coming up in the collections. Am I missing them on the threads or something. Uggh. I feel so out of it - still.


  The yet to launch collections are moved to Scoop section instaed of Color collections, maybe thats why
  Here a link to all the new ones!
  http://www.specktra.net/f/1036/the-scoop
  hth!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are you ladies buying NG?


  Probably. LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The yet to launch collections are moved to Scoop section instaed of Color collections, maybe thats why
> Here a link to all the new ones!
> http://www.specktra.net/f/1036/the-scoop
> hth!


  Poo! I forgot Thanks doll!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have no idea whats coming up in the collections. Am I missing them on the threads or something. Uggh. I feel so out of it - still.


Lots of carbons! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :frenz: Thanks so much my dear Naomi! That means a lot to me hun  You're so sweet to say that.


You're most welcome, Elegant. :hug: :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh sorry.... CARBONES. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lots of carbons!


  and Carbone's


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm personally not crazy about them. They're very runny and they chip really easily, even with a base and top coat. I much prefer OPI.   Probably. LOL


Love OPI! And lol so yes then


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh sorry.... CARBONES. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm personally not crazy about them. They're very runny and they chip really easily, even with a base and top coat. I much prefer OPI.   Probably. LOL


I've had that problem with one or two also, but not with the pixie dusts with the exception of the pixie dust in Carter. That one didn't have as good of staying power as the others have on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and Carbone's :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh, thanks!  Poo! I forgot Thanks doll!


Np elegant  





Vineetha said:


> and Carbone's :lol:





NaomiH said:


> Oh sorry.... CARBONES. LOL





NaomiH said:


> Lots of carbons! :lol:


Damn Carbon, getting up in the koolaid, don't even know the flava! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn Carbon, getting up in the koolaid, don't even know the flava!








 TRUE!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've had that problem with one or two also, but not with the pixie dusts with the exception of the pixie dust in Carter. That one didn't have as good of staying power as the others have on me.


I'll admit that I've only tried two shades - Sailor and Casey. I'm not a sparkly nails kinda girl so the pixie dusts aren't my cup of tea. Glad they work for you though!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 3, 2014)

I've still not tried Zoya. I'm not too attracted to the pixie dust ones, but I may take advantage of the free shipping over 25. There's one called Sarah, and naturally being a Sarah I need it.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We saw the heart doctor today. Was a lot to take in. But your list sounds great.


  I can't begin to imagine what you're going through right now. I hope there's at least some good that came out of the doctor visit today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I can't begin to imagine what you're going through right now. I hope there's at least some good that came out of the doctor visit today.


I guess you could call it "good". But we have to see another specialist now. And uh this is so hard to say...it uh isn't looking good   Hopefully the specialist can give us a ray of hope.   thank you for asking and responding to me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> thank you for asking and responding to me.


  I don't know how I missed your other post about going to the doctor. I really hope the other specialist can offer y'all some kind of hope and I'm so sorry your family is having to go through such a trying time.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But your list sounds great.


  Oh D, I somehow miss the post too! I am so sorry! I hope the specialist visit goes much smoother & that he will be able to sort it out! tc


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


  Morning Buddy Howdy!
  So NG huh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well i hope they dont add it to the RHPS day! Is brooke shields launch on the same day or before that! I searched, it only said sep and gave no dates so far!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I guess you could call it "good". But we have to see another specialist now. And uh this is so hard to say...it uh isn't looking good   Hopefully the specialist can give us a ray of hope.   thank you for asking and responding to me.


  Oh Dolly :hug:  I wish I could like make you a big batch of sauce and pasta and ravioli and bring it to you.   I hope the specialist provides good news for you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Buddy Howdy!
> So NG huh!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to assume the Thursday before which would be the 25th since that seems to be the usual scenario for the online launches. Could be wrong though of course.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to assume the Thursday before which would be the 25th since that seems to be the usual scenario for the online launches. Could be wrong though of course.


  I was thinking the same but trhen they brought in a monday launch for RHPS. Since its the same week maybe together? Hopefully we will get PR soon!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I guess you could call it "good". But we have to see another specialist now. And uh this is so hard to say...it uh isn't looking good   Hopefully the specialist can give us a ray of hope.   thank you for asking and responding to me.


  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was thinking the same but trhen they brought in a monday launch for RHPS. Since its the same week maybe together? Hopefully we will get PR soon!


  I hope so even though I don't plan on getting anything at launch!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so even though I don't plan on getting anything at launch!


  I am just interested in the 15x palette! just that! Except for the fluidlines and few lipsticks oh and maybe the ivory brush set, I dont find anything else interesting in the Holiday collections so far! I think I like the fall ones more!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am just interested in the 15x palette! just that! Except for the fluidlines and few lipsticks oh and maybe the ivory brush set, I dont find anything else interesting in the Holiday collections so far! I think I like the fall ones more!


  That's all I want from it too, but I'm wanting to pick it up a bit later since RHPS is going to be a big haul for me. I'm kinda interested in a few lippies and the fluidlines so far but that's it and I'm totally okay with that. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's all I want from it too, but I'm wanting to pick it up a bit later since RHPS is going to be a big haul for me. I'm kinda interested in a few lippies and the fluidlines so far but that's it and I'm totally okay with that. lol


  Will this be another early oct launch or november. I hope it is nov though! After matte and Rhps and brooke, this will be too much!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Will this be another early oct launch or november. I hope it is nov though! After matte and Rhps and brooke, this will be too much!


  Not sure yet, I'm really hoping for November in the very least. October is too out of control.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not sure yet, I'm really hoping for November in the very least. October is too out of control.


  oct would mean a skipparoo unless the matte lippies disappoints (hopefully not)


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oct would mean a skipparoo unless the matte lippies disappoints (hopefully not)


  Skiparoo here too, though I will probably splurge on that matte frost when it launches and hold out hope that the fluidlines stick around a few weeks. I'm pretty sure they will though, look at the poor Moody Blooms ones and those were beautiful.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Skiparoo here too, though I will probably splurge on that matte frost when it launches and hold out hope that the fluidlines stick around a few weeks. I'm pretty sure they will though, look at the poor Moody Blooms ones and those were beautiful.


  Right? That would be my plan too! Hope the fluidlines turn out to be nice though!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly I am so sorry, and I hope everything works out for you and your mother.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? That would be my plan too! Hope the fluidlines turn out to be nice though!!


  I'm really interested in the black one, I hope it is nice a creamy like the MB ones.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/surratt-beauty-rougeur-artistique-blush-review-photos-swatches
  Absolutely LOVED the shade!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/surratt-beauty-rougeur-artistique-blush-review-photos-swatches
> Absolutely LOVED the shade!


  Not even looking!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not even looking!


  loook


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> loook


  *runs away*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *runs away*


  *runs away to take a peek* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *runs away to take a peek*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No peeking here!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know why, but I'm REALLY excited about the Kinky Boots lippy.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know why, but I'm REALLY excited about the Kinky Boots lippy.


  That one totally skipped my mind!  I think its a skip for me though!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That one totally skipped my mind!  I think its a skip for me though!


  I don't think I can skip something called Kinky. lol. I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think I can skip something called Kinky. lol. I hope it doesn't disappoint.


  lol true! its red, its matte, it will be pretty!
  i got too many from the last few collections though so i am "hoping" to skip!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol true! its red, its matte, it will be pretty!
> i got too many from the last few collections though so i am "hoping" to skip!!


  I'm still going back and forth on trying to find a Hearts Aflame from ANR. lol 
  Ugh. Why do I love reds so much?!?!?!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still going back and forth on trying to find a Hearts Aflame from ANR. lol
> *Ugh. Why do I love reds so much?!?!?!*


  Bec they suit you SO WELL!
  HA is truly pretty but I think you are not missing much since you already have SK!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bec they suit you SO WELL!
> HA is truly pretty but I think you are not missing much since you already have SK!


  That's actually why I didn't buy it because it looked almost exactly the same on me, but I still wants it! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh D, I somehow miss the post too! I am so sorry! I hope the specialist visit goes much smoother & that he will be able to sort it out! tc :hug:





NaomiH said:


> I don't know how I missed your other post about going to the doctor. I really hope the other specialist can offer y'all some kind of hope and I'm so sorry your family is having to go through such a trying time. :hug:





mel33t said:


> Oh Dolly :hug:  I wish I could like make you a big batch of sauce and pasta and ravioli and bring it to you.   I hope the specialist provides good news for you.





Tahlia said:


> :hug:





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dolly I am so sorry, and I hope everything works out for you and your mother.


Thank you all. :hug:didn't want to be a downer, or make it about myself. I'm just feeling sorry for myself and my mom. I surely never thought this is how my life would be, or hers. It sucks really bad.    Morning! I'm glad NG is pushed back, means I can splurge on RHPS. I added Strange Journey to my list now...that is the brick red yellow right? I forget my note pad isn't by me.  How are all of you? Well I hope!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all. :hug:didn't want to be a downer, or make it about myself. I'm just feeling sorry for myself and my mom. I surely never thought this is how my life would be, or hers. It sucks really bad.    Morning! I'm glad NG is pushed back, means I can splurge on RHPS. I added Strange Journey to my list now...that is the brick red yellow right? I forget my note pad isn't by me.  How are all of you? Well I hope!


  No it's alright, we're all here for you. If you need to talk you know I'm only a PM away. I'm okay I'm just about to go to sleep coz I have uni tomorrow ehhhh. Looking forward to the weekend


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are all of you? Well I hope!








 you Dolly.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> No it's alright, we're all here for you. If you need to talk you know I'm only a PM away. I'm okay I'm just about to go to sleep coz I have uni tomorrow ehhhh. Looking forward to the weekend


Boo uni lol yay for the weekends.  I know tahlia


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> you Dolly. :hug:


 you too   





Anaphora said:


> Dolly! :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are all of you? Well I hope!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :support: :hug:


Thanks V :kiss: :hug: :support:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks V


  How are you D! My day was kind of busy! Just catching up on threads.

  Now I dont care at all about NG, whether it launches or not even! If it does we will see then. Lots of interesting collections rolling out that we have no time for mystery one (even if it is lush & sultry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How are you D! My day was kind of busy! Just catching up on threads.  Now I dont care at all about NG, whether it launches or not even! If it does we will see then. Lots of interesting collections rolling out that we have no time for mystery one (even if it is lush & sultry :haha: )


Busy? What's up? And catching up on threads is work in itself.  My day was busy too. Haven't stopped receiving phone calls for the last 4 hours. I also got up and went outside and noticed the things I had outside have been stolen  Just furniture that was my moms, before my grandma's stuff came into play. Was going to sell it for extra money is what my mom wanted. We can't now :/ effing pieces of shit! But other than.that I am a ok! Eff nasty gal with its sultry lush self lol RHPS forever!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RHPS forever!


  Nothing big D, the routine office one!
  What Stolen! Oh no  So sorry D ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yup RHPS, cant sep 29 be any closer????


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RHPS forever!








Nasty Gal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm sorry your stuff got stolen , Dolly! That's awful, some people really suck.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nothing big D, the routine office one!
> What Stolen! Oh no  So sorry D !
> 
> 
> ...


  I wants it all NOW!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wants it all NOW!!


  NOWWWWW


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nasty Gal    I'm sorry your stuff got stolen , Dolly! That's awful, some people really suck. :support:


Day gets worse and worse. Like really people you are going to steal. What makes it worse, was it was all tied up and covered. So they had to do some work to get it out.   





Vineetha said:


> Nothing big D, the routine office one! What Stolen! Oh no  So sorry D ! :support:  Yup RHPS, cant sep 29 be any closer????


Office stuff :/  Right! Come on Sept 29th! I'm excited for it like overly lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol: :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

On another note, I now know where all those dancing Tom gifs came from. Thanks Mtv!
  http://www.mtv.com/news/1717049/thor-tom-hiddleston-dancing-slumber-party/

  http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/976365/slumber-party-with-tom-hiddleston.jhtml


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On another note, I now know where all those dancing Tom gifs came from. Thanks Mtv!
> http://www.mtv.com/news/1717049/thor-tom-hiddleston-dancing-slumber-party/
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/976365/slumber-party-with-tom-hiddleston.jhtml


  Hahah Lol Those gifs are really cool!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On another note, I now know where all those dancing Tom gifs came from. Thanks Mtv! http://www.mtv.com/news/1717049/thor-tom-hiddleston-dancing-slumber-party/ http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/976365/slumber-party-with-tom-hiddleston.jhtml


he is dreamy


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to have a slumber party with Tom, he seems like fun!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want to have a slumber party with Tom, he seems like fun!


  That clip was really fun. He is actually doing the snake hip and robot!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want to have a slumber party with Tom, he seems like fun!


Me too! It wouldn't end in sleeping though


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That clip was really fun. He is actually doing the snake hip and robot!


  I could pillow fight with him all night. LOL!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too! It wouldn't end in sleeping though


  I just want to do tandem snake hips and have a pj pillow fight with him. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could pillow fight with him all night. LOL!!!


Your pillows be the only thing touching :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just want to do tandem snake hips and have a pj pillow fight with him. lol


Lol i bet he is loads of fun


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol i bet he is loads of fun


  He seems like he'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Your pillows be the only thing touching


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He seems like he'd be fun to hang out with.


  Yeah he really does!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah he really does!!


  I say we all get together, track him down and force him to hang out with us. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say we all get together, track him down and force him to hang out with us. LOL


  I am in! Wont be hard to track! Isnt he at Dollys today!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am in! Wont be hard to track! Isnt he at Dollys today!


  You're right! Hey Dolly, what's your address???


----------



## jenise (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/surratt-beauty-rougeur-artistique-blush-review-photos-swatches Absolutely LOVED the shade!


 So pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am in! Wont be hard to track! Isnt he at Dollys today! :haha:





NaomiH said:


> You're right! Hey Dolly, what's your address??? :haha:


Lmao nowhere!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao nowhere!


  LIES! I shall now glare at you menacingly whilst dressed as IT until you give up the goods.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LIES! I shall now glare at you menacingly whilst dressed as IT until you give up the goods.


Soooo mean lmao I hate clowns


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LIES! I shall now glare at you menacingly whilst dressed as IT until you give up the goods.









 She has to after that stare


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> So pretty!


  Isnt it! Loved that shade!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Soooo mean lmao I hate clowns


  That's why I chose him! *evil laugh* Don't make me slap that AHS teaser in here too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She has to after that stare


  Right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's why I chose him! *evil laugh* Don't make me slap that AHS teaser in here too!


:lol: how quick tom comes between friends ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> how quick tom comes between friends


  He doesnt have to! Just give the address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Its only a slumber party!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> how quick tom comes between friends


  We only want to hang out, drink milkshakes, don pjs and pillow fight with him! Is that so wrong?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We only want to hang out, drink milkshakes, don pjs and pillow fight with him! Is that so wrong?


  or too much to ask?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> or too much to ask?


  She's acting like we're stealing him from her too, like she wasn't invited!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> He doesnt have to! Just give the address ooh:  :whip:  Its only a slumber party!


ok fine! Y'all can come over....I live at........ 123 Never Avenue....cross street is Noooooo Street  :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She's acting like we're stealing him from her too, like she wasn't invited! ooh:





NaomiH said:


> We only want to hang out, drink milkshakes, don pjs and pillow fight with him! Is that so wrong?





Vineetha said:


> or too much to ask?


Fine lol come on then


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fine lol come on then


  I don't even want to now, my spirit has been broken.


----------



## federmonster (Sep 4, 2014)

There is so much good stuff coming out this holiday season! I want it all


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even want to now, my spirit has been broken.


 Hahaha :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

federmonster said:


> There is so much good stuff coming out this holiday season! I want it all


  I'm going to go a bit nuts during the Fall launches!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ok fine! Y'all can come over....I live at........ 123 Never Avenue....cross street is Noooooo Street  :lmao:


 State: nowhere? Country : never there  :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even want to now, my spirit has been broken.


He looks so sad


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> State: nowhere? Country : never there  :lol:


 You are correct lol  





NaomiH said:


> :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

federmonster said:


> There is so much good stuff coming out this holiday season! I want it all


Same lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He looks so sad


  Oh he is. He really wanted milkshakes and pillow fight action


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

http://comicbook.com/2014/09/04/the-walking-dead-season-5-new-photos-released/

  No! Not Daryl's beautiful hand!
  http://comicbook.com/2014/09/04/norman-reedus-teases-daryl-dixon-loses-his-hand-in-the-walking-d/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh he is. He really wanted milkshakes and pillow fight action


 oh I don't want to restrict tom!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://comicbook.com/2014/09/04/the-walking-dead-season-5-new-photos-released/  No! Not Daryl's beautiful hand! http://comicbook.com/2014/09/04/norman-reedus-teases-daryl-dixon-loses-his-hand-in-the-walking-d/


  :shock: Noooooo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to go a bit nuts during the Fall launches!


  What's really bad about fall is that I love indie perfume and they come out with all of their amazing fall collections this time of year and they always sell out so damn quickly. It's like I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: Noooooo


I don't want to have to hold a stump.   Not saying there is anything wrong with stumps, just that I don't want Daryl to lose his hand. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What's really bad about fall is that I love indie perfume and they come out with all of their amazing fall collections this time of year and they always sell out so damn quickly. It's like I'm a glutton for punishment.


I don't believe I've ever tried any indie perfumes before. Any good ones you'd suggest?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't want to have to hold a stump.  OMG that cracked me up ! Neither do I! Hopefully it's just a stupid spoiler!  Not saying there is anything wrong with stumps, just that I don't want Daryl to lose his hand. Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What's really bad about fall is that I love indie perfume and they come out with all of their amazing fall collections this time of year and they always sell out so damn quickly. It's like I'm a glutton for punishment.


 Ooooo, what brands do you like? I'm always curious about them.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope so. How the heck is he going to fire and load his crossbow in a hurry with one hand while being rushed by zombies? Might as well just kill him now!! *storms off in a completely unnecessary rage*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so. How the heck is he going to fire and load his crossbow with one hand?


 :nope: that crossbow is everything


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :nope: that crossbow is everything


I like watching him shoot it.  *swoon* lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh btw forgot to tell you, PC looked meh! Me no likey! And the shadows looked quite diff in person too. I expected them to be lot prettier based on swatches though!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

That's good to know, thanks! I'll cross it off my little to swatch list since we usually dig the same things. 





Vineetha said:


> Oh btw forgot to tell you, PC looked meh! Me no likey! And the shadows looked quite diff in person too. I expected them to be lot prettier based on swatches though!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's good to know, thanks! I'll cross it off my little to swatch list since we usually dig the same things.


 It looked really washed out  and swatched the same! Though taupe looked nice. But I will try to hunt that down in the pan form sometime later!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It looked really washed out  and swatched the same! Though taupe looked nice. But I will try to hunt that down in the pan form sometime later!


Taupe looks so nice, but I'd definitely have to look it over first. A freestanding store might have it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Taupe looks so nice, but I'd definitely have to look it over first. A freestanding store might have it.


 Yeah they might! I think as long as this collection is out, they won't be selling the pan :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah they might! I think as long as this collection is out, they won't be selling the pan :sigh:


maybe so they don't lose the extra pennies. How'd you like VGR2?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> maybe so they don't lose the extra pennies. How'd you like VGR2?


 Honestly I don't know if it was the lighting or the fact that it applied quite sheer, I was underwhelmed seeing it against my skin tone. It's pretty unique, I give them that and looks a lot prettier with the gloss on! It's good to have in the collection but I don't know if I will reach for it very often! My lips are pretty pigmented to begin with so maybe it's beauty is lost on me due to the sheer application? Dunno!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh btw forgot to tell you, PC looked meh! Me no likey! And the shadows looked quite diff in person too. I expected them to be lot prettier based on swatches though!


 I'm sad you don't like PC! I love love love mine.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm sad you don't like PC! I love love love mine.


 Oh it was pretty! Just that it didn't do much against my skin tone is all!  the muted quality of it tend to turn ashy on me! I am sure you are rocking the shade though!


----------



## pinkpaint (Sep 4, 2014)

Checked this collection out in person today. The only thing I picked up was Natural Wilderness. It didn't even look mustard on me. More like a muddy olive brown...which I liked lol. I wanted that CCB to match, but I wouldn't use it enough and creams go bad too quickly. Marsh looked too green on me. Didn't swatch the others. Taupe looked straight grey on me. Too intense for what I wanted. Pink Cult isn't my color. The lipsticks weren't bad, but none were amazing either. Shitake was pretty, but I didn't need it. Yash was straight pink. That was unexpected. Liked Siss, but that's always around. I ended up getting Sun Power MSFN and repurchased my BB cream.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

SoA nail lacquers :thud:


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh it was pretty! Just that it didn't do much against my skin tone is all!  the muted quality of it tend to turn ashy on me! I am sure you are rocking the shade though!


 Ah okay. I bet you're loving Sideshow You then! It's super bold on me.  I barely touched my brush top it and still had to blend it out with a clean brush afterwards. Maybe I'm just not used to corals yet though.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> SoA nail lacquers :thud:


 What?! Where?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ah okay. I bet you're loving Sideshow You then! It's super bold on me.  I barely touched my brush top it and still had to blend it out with a clean brush afterwards. Maybe I'm just not used to corals yet though.


 SY yes! I love corals!! Yeah needs a bit playing around with deeper shades to hit the right note! But once you find the balance you will love it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What?! Where?


This indie brand called bliss polish. Has their second collection of SoA coming out the 9th.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Checked this collection out in person today. The only thing I picked up was Natural Wilderness. It didn't even look mustard on me. More like a muddy olive brown...which I liked lol. I wanted that CCB to match, but I wouldn't use it enough and creams go bad too quickly. Marsh looked too green on me. Didn't swatch the others. Taupe looked straight grey on me. Too intense for what I wanted. Pink Cult isn't my color. The lipsticks weren't bad, but none were amazing either. Shitake was pretty, but I didn't need it. Yash was straight pink. That was unexpected. Liked Siss, but that's always around. I ended up getting Sun Power MSFN and repurchased my BB cream.


 Yeah me too! I was quite underwhelmed by the collex and I love my neutrals. Something abt the shades make it hard to work against my skin tone maybe? The Ccb's were really pretty though! I


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This indie brand called bliss polish. Has their second collection of SoA coming out the 9th.


 Have you tried their polish? I'm loving all the jelly based glitters!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Have you tried their polish? I'm loving all the jelly based glitters!


I'venever but I am willing! Me too I love jelly based glitters!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooooo, what brands do you like? I'm always curious about them.


 
  I've tried Delightful Rot and One Hand Washes The Other. I have a favorite from both.

  Some people say Delightful Rot's scents come off slightly synthetic but I have had no problems. I've tried Thor, Loki, Gryffindor, TARDIS, Belle, Die Gute Fee, Leaf on the Wind, and I think a couple more that aren't coming to mind. I liked all but the standout for me was Thor. It's perfection on me.

  OHWTO has nice scents. Only one in the sample set I bought was full size worthy but I think that has less to do with the quality of her perfumes (I have tried a small handful and she has a TON!) than it did how they worked with my skin chemistry. But the one that did work for me has become my signature (and of COURSE it was LE).

  I just made a sample order from Haus of Gloi. I've heard great things about them, as well as Solstice Scents, Darling Clandestine, Haunt, Alkemia (I just bought 3 full sizes from there, will post when I get them!). There are sooo many. If you're on reddit, check out /r/indiemakeupandmore. Great community and they are posting about companies all the time. It is a rabbit hole though!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Honestly I don't know if it was the lighting or the fact that it applied quite sheer, I was underwhelmed seeing it against my skin tone. It's pretty unique, I give them that and looks a lot prettier with the gloss on! It's good to have in the collection but I don't know if I will reach for it very often! My lips are pretty pigmented to begin with so maybe it's beauty is lost on me due to the sheer application? Dunno!


Hmmm.... I'm definitely going to have to check this in store then. My lips are pigmented too.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Checked this collection out in person today. The only thing I picked up was Natural Wilderness. It didn't even look mustard on me. More like a muddy olive brown...which I liked lol. I wanted that CCB to match, but I wouldn't use it enough and creams go bad too quickly. Marsh looked too green on me. Didn't swatch the others. Taupe looked straight grey on me. Too intense for what I wanted. Pink Cult isn't my color. The lipsticks weren't bad, but none were amazing either. Shitake was pretty, but I didn't need it. Yash was straight pink. That was unexpected. Liked Siss, but that's always around. I ended up getting Sun Power MSFN and repurchased my BB cream.


A Grey taupe :shock: Thanks for your thoughts on the collection, they're very helpful


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What?! Where?


http://www.blisspolish.com/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've tried Delightful Rot and One Hand Washes The Other. I have a favorite from both.  Some people say Delightful Rot's scents come off slightly synthetic but I have had no problems. I've tried Thor, Loki, Gryffindor, TARDIS, Belle, Die Gute Fee, Leaf on the Wind, and I think a couple more that aren't coming to mind. I liked all but the standout for me was Thor. It's perfection on me.  OHWTO has nice scents. Only one in the sample set I bought was full size worthy but I think that has less to do with the quality of her perfumes (I have tried a small handful and she has a TON!) than it did how they worked with my skin chemistry. But the one that did work for me has become my signature (and of COURSE it was LE).  I just made a sample order from Haus of Gloi. I've heard great things about them, as well as Solstice Scents, Darling Clandestine, Haunt, Alkemia (I just bought 3 full sizes from there, will post when I get them!). There are sooo many. If you're on reddit, check out /r/indiemakeupandmore. Great community and they are posting about companies all the time. It is a rabbit hole though!


I'll have to look into those! Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've tried Delightful Rot and One Hand Washes The Other. I have a favorite from both.  Some people say Delightful Rot's scents come off slightly synthetic but I have had no problems. I've tried Thor, Loki, Gryffindor, TARDIS, Belle, Die Gute Fee, Leaf on the Wind, and I think a couple more that aren't coming to mind. I liked all but the standout for me was Thor. It's perfection on me.  OHWTO has nice scents. Only one in the sample set I bought was full size worthy but I think that has less to do with the quality of her perfumes (I have tried a small handful and she has a TON!) than it did how they worked with my skin chemistry. But the one that did work for me has become my signature (and of COURSE it was LE).  I just made a sample order from Haus of Gloi. I've heard great things about them, as well as Solstice Scents, Darling Clandestine, Haunt, Alkemia (I just bought 3 full sizes from there, will post when I get them!). There are sooo many. If you're on reddit, check out /r/indiemakeupandmore. Great community and they are posting about companies all the time. It is a rabbit hole though!


 :shock: thanks! That's preeettttyyyyy big list! The only name stuck on my mind is house of Gloi as I have heard abt the same before! Let me read through it  few more tines to pick up few more names! Thanks! And rabbit hole you say :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> thanks! That's preeettttyyyyy big list! The only name stuck on my mind is house of Gloi as I have heard abt the same before! Let me read through it few more tines to pick up few more names! Thanks! And rabbit hole you say


  Honestly those are just a drop in the bucket. There are sooo many indie perfume companies. Some are just smaller and I haven't heard as much about them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else want both polishes from RHPS?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else want both polishes from RHPS?


 Possibly me! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Possibly me!


  Yay! I keep looking at swatches telling myself I need them


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else want both polishes from RHPS?


 stop right there D :whip:  bad dairy, maybe !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> stop right there D :whip:  bad dairy, maybe !!


you don't want both V?  I do lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you don't want both V?  I do lol


 Noooo!!! Lol too many np's the last few days zoyA, mac and now that new brand :haha: My rhps list remains tiny sin, franknfurter and blush!!! ooh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Noooo!!! Lol too many np's the last few days zoyA, mac and now that new brand :haha: My rhps list remains tiny sin, franknfurter and blush!!! ooh:


:lol: it is still a good haul though


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: it is still a good haul though


 :lol: make sure not to show me the remaining lipstick swatches! Just black it out beforehand! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: make sure not to show me the remaining lipstick swatches! Just black it out beforehand! :haha:


:haha: I'll remember. I'll post a big NOT for V's EYES!!! Across it :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha: I'll remember. I'll post a big NOT for V's EYES!!! Across it :lol:


 :lol: that will def work! I am sure :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: that will def work! I am sure :lmao:


:lol: oh yes for sure :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 5, 2014)

Can this collection just be out now? I'm so nervous about it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Can this collection just be out now? I'm so nervous about it!


Right! I'm nervous too. But stay positive, we can do it!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right! I'm nervous too. But stay positive, we can do it!


 Hopefully MAC is prepared for this one and has a good stock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hopefully MAC is prepared for this one and has a good stock.


If not I'll die literally


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If not I'll die literally


 Are you getting anything from VGR2?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Are you getting anything from VGR2?


Probably, but it is the type of lippie that needs swatching in store first. Are you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

@Vineetha  Uh V why did you not tell me that Charlotte Tillbury has a lipstick named BITCH PERFECT! That I need lol 

  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-bitch-perfect-kissing-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

I keep looking at all the Charlotte Tilbury goods and its tempting to buy a lot of the collection. Plus I was expecting the prices to be more on line with Tom Ford and its nice to know they're a smidge cheaper lol. But just a smidge.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Vineetha   Uh V why did you not tell me that Charlotte Tillbury has a lipstick named BITCH PERFECT! That I need lol   http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-bitch-perfect-kissing-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  It's too bad it's a shade I'd never wear


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Vineetha  Uh V why did you not tell me that Charlotte Tillbury has a lipstick named BITCH PERFECT! That I need lol
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-bitch-perfect-kissing-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  I was totally drooling over that lippy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

I wasn't, but I may be now!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else want both polishes from RHPS?


  I do! Formidable is perm though so I'll probably just snag Bad Fairy at launch.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Probably, but it is the type of lippie that needs swatching in store first. Are you?


 I'm going to get the lipglass but the lipstick is a definite skip for me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 5, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@] I just placed an order last week for a bunch of perfume oil "imps" (samples) from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I have a feeling that could get addictive if I don't keep it under control lol. So excited to get them.. I love the concept of perfume oils but have never tried any.. just solid ones. I rarely find a commercial perfume I like and I hate the alcohol scent. It's funny too because I saw that Sephora now has the Elizabeth & James perfumes as an oil.. hopefully more will follow!  One thing I don't get is how indie brands can use big names of other brands for their collection themes.. if a regular company were to do that they'd have to pay to license it. Maybe the brands just don't know about it or decide it's not worth pursuing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> One thing I don't get is how indie brands can use big names of other brands for their collection themes.. if a regular company were to do that they'd have to pay to license it. Maybe the brands just don't know about it or decide it's not worth pursuing.


Oooh what did you order? I've been wanting to try BPAL but their shipping turns me off as most indies' shipping starts at around $2.50 and goes up as you add more to your cart.

  Yeah I don't either. I'm okay with it though... lol. I do know that Disney tends to not let things go. Hello Waffle had a Frozen collection and a Tangled collection and Disney went after her. They also went after her for Alice in Wonderland, which I don't think is fair as they didn't come up with it and the novel is in public domain.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> One thing I don't get is how indie brands can use big names of other brands for their collection themes.. if a regular company were to do that they'd have to pay to license it. Maybe the brands just don't know about it or decide it's not worth pursuing.


Forgot to add, I also struggle with commercial perfumes. I didn't before, but after I started taking metformin (I don't anymore but it hasn't changed much) I developed a sensitivity to perfume. I can only tolerate one of my old perfumes - Midnight Poison by Dior - and only occasionally and probably because it's my favorite commercial perfume.

  Once I started with perfume oils, I haven't looked back. I have no problem tolerating them (unless there's a note that I just don't agree with). They're so much cheaper and the bottles seem to last longer, though your mileage may vary on that one.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 5, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@] Midnight Poison is one that I like as well but never took the plunge in buying it. I haven't bought a full size perfume in probably 10 years lol and even then I had like 2. I have a couple rollerballs and a couple solids. It doesn't help that scents are banned in the building I'm at school and work for 7 days a week. If I want to wear something I have to put it on when I get home. Hopefully the BPAL ones are as awesome as people say, but not so awesome that I get addicted to them of course.  Glad to hear that you're loving the perfume oils.  From BPAL I got 12 sample vials. Never purchased from them before so I wanted to try before getting a full size. $20 shipping though! Ugh. But I made a rule that I could make a purchase but that I would have to use up all of the sample vials before making another purchase (unless the smell was so unbearable that I had to toss it). Also I hear that they're pretty generous in adding free samples. I'll let you know how it works out. These are the ones I got:   Black Pearl Zephyr Belle Vinu Titania Juliet Poisoned Apple Fae Alice The Ghost Eat Me Obatala Black Lily  Hmmm for some reason it really irks me when indies steal brand images/themes lol. I'm usually not annoyed with things like that! As much as I think Disney is making enough money, it just doesn't sit right with me that someone is getting popularity and $ off of someone else's creativity. There are so many other things that you could create that would be original! But then I don't think some indies would do as well.. Glad to hear that they are trying to prevent it. Totally agree with you about things in the public domain though! Maybe it was obvious that they based the collection off the Disney interpretation? I know there were some things Disney added that weren't in the story.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

@veronikawithak

  Ooh I adore the sound of Zephyr. I love lemon scents - I actually just snagged Lemon Scented Sticky Bat off of eBay because I was just unwilling to pay the $7 shipping on top of the $26 price tag for the perfume itself - $7 shipping for one bottle of perfume oil is just crazy to me. I guess I'm spoiled by other indies. $28 including shipping I could handle though.

  I can totally understand where you're coming from. I'm not really sure why it doesn't bother me because what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@] Midnight Poison is one that I like as well but never took the plunge in buying it. I haven't bought a full size perfume in probably 10 years lol and even then I had like 2. I have a couple rollerballs and a couple solids. It doesn't help that scents are banned in the building I'm at school and work for 7 days a week. If I want to wear something I have to put it on when I get home. Hopefully the BPAL ones are as awesome as people say, but not so awesome that I get addicted to them of course.  Glad to hear that you're loving the perfume oils.  From BPAL I got 12 sample vials. Never purchased from them before so I wanted to try before getting a full size. $20 shipping though! Ugh. But I made a rule that I could make a purchase but that I would have to use up all of the sample vials before making another purchase (unless the smell was so unbearable that I had to toss it). Also I hear that they're pretty generous in adding free samples. I'll let you know how it works out. These are the ones I got:   Black Pearl Zephyr Belle Vinu Titania Juliet Poisoned Apple Fae Alice The Ghost Eat Me Obatala Black Lily  Hmmm for some reason it really irks me when indies steal brand images/themes lol. I'm usually not annoyed with things like that! As much as I think Disney is making enough money, it just doesn't sit right with me that someone is getting popularity and $ off of someone else's creativity. There are so many other things that you could create that would be original! But then I don't think some indies would do as well.. Glad to hear that they are trying to prevent it. Totally agree with you about things in the public domain though! Maybe it was obvious that they based the collection off the Disney interpretation? I know there were some things Disney added that weren't in the story.


  I hope you like them! I've tried a lot of those and think Alice is nice, but overall BPAL is a huge miss for me.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hope you like them! I've tried a lot of those and think Alice is nice, but overall BPAL is a huge miss for me.


  Thanks! I hope I do too. That's unfortunate that you didn't! I've heard they're a really hit or miss brand.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @veronikawithak  Ooh I adore the sound of Zephyr. I love lemon scents - I actually just snagged Lemon Scented Sticky Bat off of eBay because I was just unwilling to pay the $7 shipping on top of the $26 price tag for the perfume itself - $7 shipping for one bottle of perfume oil is just crazy to me. I guess I'm spoiled by other indies. $28 including shipping I could handle though.  I can totally understand where you're coming from. I'm not really sure why it doesn't bother me because what you're saying makes sense.


  Yeah paying for shipping period always gets me no matter how much it is lol. Too spoiled by the large retailers and free shipping codes. In Canada for BPAL it's a $20 flat rate or it's free after $300.. lol and no way was I going to spend $300 on perfume oils, especially without trying any first.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't, but I may be now!


  Good Afternoon Guys!!
  Had a busy day so far and now I am plotting what to do with the guy sitting next to me and make it look like an accident! Gah they just reshuffled some cubicles and now I have a new neighbour! I like a good chatterbox but he is like popping in every 2 minutes and  keep asking what I am doing or if I wanna take a coffee break! Gah!!!!!!!!!!! On the top of that keeps laughing over the phone and so loud, I dunno if he is squealing or talking!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Vineetha  Uh V why did you not tell me that Charlotte Tillbury has a lipstick named BITCH PERFECT! That I need lol
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-bitch-perfect-kissing-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


  Lol Right!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yeah paying for shipping period always gets me no matter how much it is lol. Too spoiled by the large retailers and free shipping codes.* In Canada for BPAL it's a $20 flat rate or it's free after $300.. l*ol and no way was I going to spend $300 on perfume oils, especially without trying any first.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Ughhh I just got the email for the MUFE palette, way too expensive. But the neutral section is right up my alley.    I really want a few shadows just gotta save for things and swatch and do more research.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Afternoon Guys!!
> Had a busy day so far and now I am plotting what to do with the guy sitting next to me and make it look like an accident! Gah they just reshuffled some cubicles and now I have a new neighbour! I like a good chatterbox but he is like popping in every 2 minutes and  keep asking what I am doing or if I wanna take a coffee break! Gah!!!!!!!!!!! On the top of that keeps laughing over the phone and so loud, I dunno if he is squealing or talking!!


  Good afternoon, V! You should come in on Monday with some kind of really creepy accessories and a bad attitude to deter him from wanting to make small talk.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I really want a few shadows just gotta save for things and swatch and do more research.


  That palette is gorgeous, but the price


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I really want a few shadows just gotta save for things and swatch and do more research.


  I am turning a blind eye on that one for now!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Here you go, V! lol
  http://www.wikihow.com/Escape-the-Office-Chatterbox


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 5, 2014)

I was given a gift card today so I went ahead and ordered Naked2 and NYX Mosaic Powder blush in Rosey online. Excited for my goodies to arrive next week! 
  I've been wanting to try a Naked palette forever now but I never felt like spending that much since I am in no way an eyeshadow pro. Just starting out


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon, V! You should come in on Monday with some kind of really creepy accessories and a bad attitude to deter him from wanting to make small talk.


  Hiya Buddy! Howdy!
  I should really do something like that!! I am quite bad at doing that! I keep taking the BS bec I didnt want to hurt the other party! Well... Maybe I will get used to this too!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here you go, V! lol
> http://www.wikihow.com/Escape-the-Office-Chatterbox


  Haha Thanks Buddy! I am putting my headphones on! Thats a nice one!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I was given a gift card today so I went ahead and ordered Naked2 and NYX Mosaic Powder blush in Rosey online. Excited for my goodies to arrive next week!
> I've been wanting to try a Naked palette forever now but I never felt like spending that much since I am in no way an eyeshadow pro. Just starting out


  I only have Naked 1, but I love it and find it to be incredibly useful. I think even if you're still learning, investing in at least one good palette is a good start.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That palette is gorgeous, but the price :shock:


  Yeah, my limit is $70-75 on a single makeup item. I'm breaking it with BS but even at that limit I question. I mean how could could something be at $85 :shrugs:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Haha Thanks Buddy! I am putting my headphones on! Thats a nice one!


  I loved the headphones idea too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, my limit is $70-75 on a single makeup item. I'm breaking it with BS but even at that limit I question. I mean how could could something be at $85


  I don't know, but I'm glad it is and hope it stays that way! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

I heard a rumor about this a few months ago, but didn't think it'd actually happen. Guess I was wrong!
  http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/05/walking-dead-companion-series/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I heard a rumor about this a few months ago, but didn't think it'd actually happen. Guess I was wrong!
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/05/walking-dead-companion-series/


  Oh wow Interesting! Not exactly a spinoff !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow Interesting! Not exactly a spinoff !


  I'm interested to see how they go about this and am glad Robert Kirkman is in on it. I've always wondered while watching the show what people in other places are doing so I'm glad we get to see. Going to be hard to have a more bad ass character than Daryl though. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm interested to see how they go about this and am glad Robert Kirkman is in on it.* I've always wondered while watching the show what people in other places are doing so I'm glad we get to see.* Going to be hard to have a more bad ass character than Daryl though. lol


  Right! This should be exciting if executed well! I mean the bar is set quite high high the current show!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right! This should be exciting if executed well! I mean the bar is set quite high high the current show!


  I'm really excited! TWD is one of my favorite shows and if it's on par with TWD then I am super excited to add another show to my small list of must watch shows!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

This last an hour or so isnt moving! I need it go! I AM BORED!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh and I am wearing IS&S over Fashion Boost today & Oh my its PURTTTYYY! Love it! The first ever lipglass I see me using often!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This last an hour or so isnt moving! I need it go! I AM BORED!!


  Me too and it's only 2:23! UGH!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and I am wearing IS&S over Fashion Boost today & Oh my its PURTTTYYY! Love it! The first ever lipglass I see me using often!!


  PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too and it's only 2:23! UGH!!


  3.25 ugh!!!! i swear it was 3.25 an hour back too


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Once i reach home???!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 3.25 ugh!!!! i swear it was 3.25 an hour back too


  Fridays should be half days, I swear.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fridays should be half days, I swear.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Ugh. Just remembered that Shelbi has a dance thing today at 7 here in San Marcos so I'm going to have to find something to do to kill 2 hours after work because driving all the way home to just turn around and come back would be a huge waste of gas.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Just remembered that Shelbi has a dance thing today at 7 here in San Marcos so I'm going to have to find something to do to kill 2 hours after work because driving all the way home to just turn around and come back would be a huge waste of gas.









  Check out the new collections maybe!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't, but I may be now!





NaomiH said:


> I do! Formidable is perm though so I'll probably just snag Bad Fairy at launch.


True. But I have all my polishes up so the packaging would look nice lol   





Vineetha said:


> Good Afternoon Guys!! Had a busy day so far and now I am plotting what to do with the guy sitting next to me and make it look like an accident! Gah they just reshuffled some cubicles and now I have a new neighbour! I like a good chatterbox but he is like popping in every 2 minutes and  keep asking what I am doing or if I wanna take a coffee break! Gah!!!!!!!!!!! On the top of that keeps laughing over the phone and so loud, I dunno if he is squealing or talking!! :rant:


 sorry V! Maybe he is just friendly and trying to be liked lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Just remembered that Shelbi has a dance thing today at 7 here in San Marcos so I'm going to have to find something to do to kill 2 hours after work because driving all the way home to just turn around and come back would be a huge waste of gas.


2 hours in texas heat :thud:  Go lay down in the freezer section of the grocery store lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Check out the new collections maybe!


  There's no MAC around here, I'd have to drive all the way into Austin to do that. 
  Maybe I'll just find a dark, seedy bar, sit in the corner and drink dirty martinis.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Go lay down in the freezer section of the grocery store lol*








 You cray cray lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's no MAC around here, I'd have to drive all the way into Austin to do that.
> Maybe I'll just find a dark, seedy bar, sit in the corner and drink dirty martinis.


  Aww Dang! Martini sounds good too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Go lay down in the freezer section of the grocery store lol


  It's actually been livable the last week or so here!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww Dang! Martini sounds good too!!


  I like them real dirty too. Real dirty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  You cray cray lol!


:lol: I've done it. Not laying down, but hangout lol  





NaomiH said:


> It's actually been livable the last week or so here! ompom:


Lucky duck! It has been so hot here.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

This lippy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lucky duck! It has been so hot here.


  Been mid to high 90s and overcast and humid which is still gross, but compared to over 100 with the sun glaring down on you it's a welcome change. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This lippy! :thud:


Is that one of his? Wowza!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Been mid to high 90s and overcast and humid which is still gross, but compared to over 100 with the sun glaring down on you it's a welcome change. lol


True! Lol nice change


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is that one of his? Wowza!


  It is! I'm sure it'll look awful on me, but it's purple! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is! I'm sure it'll look awful on me, but it's purple! lol


Nothing looks awful on you!  It is so pretty, I love purples.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

I can skip the RHPS pigment, as pretty as it is. It seems like it'll fall out like crazy....


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can skip the RHPS pigment, as pretty as it is. It seems like it'll fall out like crazy....


  It's hard not to have fall out with pigments since they're loose. I usually just powder translucent powder underneath my eye because it makes it easier to wipe away any fall out you might have. I bet that pigment is gonna be gorgeous when foiled! If it looks like Sarah's swatch it's gonna be mine!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so pretty, I love purples.


  Oh no, there are things that look bad on me. Dodgy Girl, Honey Love.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's hard not to have fall out with pigments since they're loose. I usually just powder translucent powder underneath my eye because it makes it easier to wipe away any fall out you might have. I bet that pigment is gonna be gorgeous when foiled! If it looks like Sarah's swatch it's gonna be mine!


You are making me change my mind :lol: I bet it will look like Sarah's swatch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, there are things that look bad on me. Dodgy Girl, Honey Love.....


To you maybe. Not to me. But the JS lippie is way darker than DG and Honeylove,  it has the almost light dark lippie which is interesting and will suit everyone.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But the JS lippie is way darker than DG and Honeylove, it has the almost light dark lippie which is interesting and will suit everyone.


  Oh I know it is, I'm just saying some stuff just looks rank on me. lol 
  I hate Dodgy Girl unless I mix stuff with it and that just defeats the purpose. Sometimes I put it on to only let it sit in a bit and then wipe it off because I like the stain it leaves. lol
  Honeylove serves it's purpose for me, but straight from the tube


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet it will look like Sarah's swatch.


  I hope it does, if not....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I know it is, I'm just saying some stuff just looks rank on me. lol  I hate Dodgy Girl unless I mix stuff with it and that just defeats the purpose. Sometimes I put it on to only let it sit in a bit and then wipe it off because I like the stain it leaves. lol Honeylove serves it's purpose for me, but straight from the tube :shock:


:lol: the stain from DG is amazing.  I have a few lippies like that, usually super milk light pinks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope it does, if not....:fluffy:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a few lippies like that, usually super milk light pinks.


  It's like a lighter version of the Rebel stain. The stain from Rebel is gorgeous!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

Vice3


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Purty!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Purty!


 Right? Maybe I should just skip the Brooke one :sigh: too many palettes coming so close together!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Vice3


That is pretty!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Vice3


  Crap I forgot about this palette. This, plus Lorac Mega Pro, the KvD sample set, not to mention the MAC collections...  Well I've pared down my lists. Just Frank N Furter from RHPS, Fashion revival, Living Legend, and Styled in Sepia from Matte Lip, VGR2... I think I can stick to that.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

So many palettes, so little space in my makeup drawer.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So many palettes, so little space in my makeup drawer.


 :sigh:


----------



## Melrose (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So many palettes, so little space in my makeup drawer.


 I know what you mean. I just got my first z palette in the mail today. I'm gonna spend this weekend trying to depot my eyeshadows ( first time ever) to make some room for more stuff. Too many collections and not enough room for it all, lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I know what you mean. I just got my first z palette in the mail today. I'm gonna spend this weekend trying to depot my eyeshadows ( first time ever) to make some room for more stuff. Too many collections and not enough room for it all, lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Random... but does anyone else like they way they smell after coming out of MAC. It's a very distinct smell, I enjoy it. That must be what keeps me going back for more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went to my Nordstrom counter to check out MAC Whirl (the liner that Kylie Jenner made famous) and it looked way too brown on me. It wasn't flattering at all. But I found Soar which is a true dusty rose in my opinion and it totally works. It's a great liner for Brave which is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC. So I had a good haul


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... but does anyone else like they way they smell after coming out of MAC. It's a very distinct smell, I enjoy it. That must be what keeps me going back for more. p:    I went to my Nordstrom counter to check out MAC Whirl (the liner that Kylie Jenner made famous) and it looked way too brown on me. It wasn't flattering at all. But I found Soar which is a true dusty rose in my opinion and it totally works. It's a great liner for Brave which is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC. So I had a good haul :bigstar:


 Soar is one of my fav mac liner ever!  Soar + mehr =


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... but does anyone else like they way they smell after coming out of MAC. It's a very distinct smell, I enjoy it. That must be what keeps me going back for more. p:    I went to my Nordstrom counter to check out MAC Whirl (the liner that Kylie Jenner made famous) and it looked way too brown on me. It wasn't flattering at all. But I found Soar which is a true dusty rose in my opinion and it totally works. It's a great liner for Brave which is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC. So I had a good haul :bigstar:


I need to check out Soar! Glad you found a good liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Lorac Mega Pro launches October instead of November :thud:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lorac Mega Pro launches October instead of November


  Hah! I know I saw that, I was like sh*t! How I am going to buy all these palettes?!? And you know our girl Anastasia is going to have something cooking for the holidays too. And Too Faced. And Hourglass. And everything.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to check out Soar! Glad you found a good liner


  Thanks! I can't believe I never tried it before. I have Dervish which is my "my lips but better shade" but this is much more rosy and really works for me. I like it!! I forgot to get Vino and/or Night Moth though, I need to find a dark liner to go with Lingering Kiss.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hah! I know I saw that, I was like sh*t! How I am going to buy all these palettes?!? And you know our girl Anastasia is going to have something cooking for the holidays too. And Too Faced. And Hourglass. And everything.


When you figure out how to buy them all, let me know lol. Don't mention ABH I'm in love with her palettes :/ she pulls me in


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 5, 2014)

The Strangers is terrifying


Subparbrina said:


> Can anyone recommend a Mac(or any brand really) Highlighter with a metallic finish? Like a HARDCORE highlight. Like not subtle at all. (My favorite finish of all time was Honey Rose by Mac)


  look at the pigments!!!!! I have a few i use sometimes for a super highlight!!!! Also the ED skinfinishes were bomb


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't mention ABH I'm in love with her palettes :/ she pulls me in


  Lol I may have to get a part time job around the holidays to make sure I have enough to buy presents. 
  Did you end up getting the Maya Mia palette? I passed. They're gorgeous colors but I went for Amrezy. I'm interest to see what's next though!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I will b2m for sin now! Too much in too little time! Modified list for MAC Brooke shields 15x Rhps fnf Rhps blush Matte LL, FR Prabal Berry lippie Holiday - 2 lippie Non mac: so far ... Lorac mega Chanel holiday highlighter TF cream shadows TF matte lips Hourglass blush palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol I may have to get a part time job around the holidays to make sure I have enough to buy presents.  Did you end up getting the Maya Mia palette? I passed. They're gorgeous colors but I went for Amrezy. I'm interest to see what's next though!


I am planning to get the Maya Mia...but do I need it probably not. I love the Amrezy palette, use it quite often too. Hope you love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will b2m for sin now! Too much in too little time! Modified list for MAC Brooke shields 15x Rhps fnf Rhps blush Matte LL, FR Prabal Berry lippie Holiday - 2 lippie Non mac: so far ... Lorac mega Chanel holiday highlighter TF cream shadows TF matte lips Hourglass blush palette


:thud: what an awesome soon to be haul


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :thud: what an awesome soon to be haul


 Nw to stick to the plan :haha: I hope I only like the 2 from matte lips which I suspect won't be the case hboy: oh and that berry shade from Prabal is sooo gorg!!the holiday one isn't that exciting to me so I am fine with a small haul there!! :sigh:


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... but does anyone else like they way they smell after coming out of MAC. It's a very distinct smell, I enjoy it. That must be what keeps me going back for more. p:    I went to my Nordstrom counter to check out MAC Whirl (the liner that Kylie Jenner made famous) and it looked way too brown on me. It wasn't flattering at all. But I found Soar which is a true dusty rose in my opinion and it totally works. It's a great liner for Brave which is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC. So I had a good haul :bigstar:


  Yes!! Love the MAC smell.. I totally thought the same thing last time I was there. My fave lipsticks lately are Faux, Modesty, and Myself.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... but does anyone else like they way they smell after coming out of MAC. It's a very distinct smell, I enjoy it. That must be what keeps me going back for more. p:    I went to my Nordstrom counter to check out MAC Whirl (the liner that Kylie Jenner made famous) and it looked way too brown on me. It wasn't flattering at all. But I found Soar which is a true dusty rose in my opinion and it totally works. It's a great liner for Brave which is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC. So I had a good haul :bigstar:


I've noticed that smell when I leave the freestanding store! Also am I the only one who uses the MAC wipes even though they don't need to just because they smell so darn good? V


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Yes!! Love the MAC smell.. I totally thought the same thing last time I was there. My fave lipsticks lately are Faux, Modesty, and Myself.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've noticed that smell when I leave the freestanding store! Also am I the only one who uses the MAC wipes even though they don't need to just because they smell so darn good? V


 Lol, you're not alone. I do the same thing with the wipes


----------



## Melrose (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Brave!


 Have you tried it with absolutely it liner? It looks really beautiful together. A MUA recommended the combo and I love it.


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've noticed that smell when I leave the freestanding store! Also am I the only one who uses the MAC wipes even though they don't need to just because they smell so darn good? V


  Nope! I love the smell of Mac wipes!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, you're not alone. I do the same thing with the wipes


I never can bring myself to buy them, but I sure do use the hell out of them at the counter.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Have you tried it with absolutely it liner? It looks really beautiful together. A MUA recommended the combo and I love it.


No I haven't, I just bought it when ANR launched and have only worn it straight from the tube so far.  I'll have to try that combo though, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I love Faux! Just picked it up yesterday such a pretty color :eyelove:   Nope! I love the smell of Mac wipes!


I bet that Faux looks great on you! I've swatched it a few times but never picked it up for some reason.


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I bet that Faux looks great on you! I've swatched it a few times but never picked it up for some reason.


  Ummm what are you waiting for?!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I have to practically force myself to buy the bulk pack. Their really pricey for some wipes but I haven't found any other wipes that work as good as these. :sigh:  Ummm what are you waiting for?! oke:  :haha:


Real pricey and I'm real cheap.  :lol: I have no idea, I've been meaning to grab Chili too but always leave it behind for some reason.


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Real pricey and I'm real cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol I am too but that 100 pack lasts for 3 months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Naomih you need Chili too! Its so pretty for fall!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 6, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> lol I am too but that 100 pack lasts for 3 months! :shock:   Naomih you need Chili too! Its so pretty for fall! oke:


3 months is pretty good! I'll grab it one of these days, I swear!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 3 months is pretty good! I'll grab it one of these days, I swear!


  You can get them at the CCO's too right?


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You can get them at the CCO's too right?


  I've only seen the 30 or 45 sheets at the CCO's. It would be nice if they had the bulk wipes


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay, I deserve a lipstick, I'm going to put my list of potentials and you ladies tell me which lipstick to buy! The first response I get is the one I will order! Yay fun game!

  Heroine
  Smoked Purple
  Peachstock
  Sushi Kiss
  Syrup
  Half n Half
  Kinda Sexy
  Double Shot
  Film Noir
  Fresh Moroccan
  Sequin
  Shanghai Spice
  Sunny Seoul
  Or something as shiny as Tanarama that isn't Tanarama
  Or something that looks like the plummy  nude colors JJ in Criminal Minds wears in season 5

  OR go crazy and say one of these other brands:
  Shiseido: Tulip
  Tom Ford: Casablanca
  Dior: Grege
  Chanel: Exaltee
  YSL: 52 Rosy Coral
  Chanel: Pirate
  Tom Ford: Bruised Plum
  Estee Lauder: Intense Nude
  Marc Jacobs: 102 Strange Magic
  Lancome: Lasting Kiss
  Lancome: Amande Sucree
  NARS: Honolulu Honey
  NARS: Jungle Red
  YSL: 19 Fuchsia
  NARS: velvet mate lip pencil in Damned
  OCC: Technopagan
  OCC: Pagan
  OCC: Vain
  NARS: Funny Face
  Or one of the Tom Ford MLBB colors I've never even tried
  Or something I've never heard of but that's out of this world amazing

  Yay #teambuyitall !!!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, I deserve a lipstick, I'm going to put my list of potentials and you ladies tell me which lipstick to buy! The first response I get is the one I will order! Yay fun game!
> 
> Heroine
> Smoked Purple
> ...


  Some of my favorites from your list: 

  Syrup
  Kinda Sexy
  Try peach blossom too! 
  Funny Face from NARS

  You should check out Bite Beauty too! Vouvray is one of my favorite colors!! They're lipsticks are really comfortable to wear. 

  Those are mostly neutrals lol - which is what I wear but honestly love just go to MAC and have a swatch party. I"m sure whatever you pick will look great on you. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, I deserve a lipstick, I'm going to put my list of potentials and you ladies tell me which lipstick to buy! The first response I get is the one I will order! Yay fun game!  Heroine Smoked Purple Peachstock Sushi Kiss Syrup Half n Half Kinda Sexy Double Shot Film Noir Fresh Moroccan Sequin Shanghai Spice Sunny Seoul Or something as shiny as Tanarama that isn't Tanarama Or something that looks like the plummy  nude colors JJ in Criminal Minds wears in season 5  OR go crazy and say one of these other brands: Shiseido: Tulip Tom Ford: Casablanca Dior: Grege Chanel: Exaltee YSL: 52 Rosy Coral Chanel: Pirate Tom Ford: Bruised Plum Estee Lauder: Intense Nude Marc Jacobs: 102 Strange Magic Lancome: Lasting Kiss Lancome: Amande Sucree NARS: Honolulu Honey NARS: Jungle Red YSL: 19 Fuchsia NARS: velvet mate lip pencil in Damned OCC: Technopagan OCC: Pagan OCC: Vain NARS: Funny Face Or one of the Tom Ford MLBB colors I've never even tried Or something I've never heard of but that's out of this world amazing  Yay #teambuyitall !!!


Oh difficult choice!  If you are a purple lover a NEED is OCC Pagan!   I say if you feel you deserve it and have the cash, splurge on yourself! Buy 2, hell buy 3!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Some of my favorites from your list:
> 
> Syrup
> Kinda Sexy
> ...


  oooh, good idea, I forgot about Bite Beauty, I love their lipsticks but I only have a couple... Do you have any other favorites from Bite?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I say if you feel you deserve it and have the cash, splurge on yourself! Buy 2, hell buy 3!


  I want a rich person to fall in love with me and buy me everything!!!!! (sorry honey, if you read this lol) Okay it'll probably be Pagan then... Pagan and Syrup? Those are kind of polar opposites lol

  Does anyone know which of the NARS Audacious lipsticks are awesome? I've heard that they are awesome.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> oooh, good idea, I forgot about Bite Beauty, I love their lipsticks but I only have a couple... Do you have any other favorites from Bite?


  I like Retsina and Quince. The new matte crayons are really nice too! I like Framboise the best.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> *I want a rich person to fall in love with me and buy me everything!!!!! *(sorry honey, if you read this lol) Okay it'll probably be Pagan then... Pagan and Syrup? Those are kind of polar opposites lol
> 
> Does anyone know which of the NARS Audacious lipsticks are awesome? I've heard that they are awesome.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, I deserve a lipstick, I'm going to put my list of potentials and you ladies tell me which lipstick to buy! The first response I get is the one I will order! Yay fun game!  Heroine Smoked Purple Peachstock Sushi Kiss Syrup Half n Half Kinda Sexy Double Shot Film Noir Fresh Moroccan Sequin Shanghai Spice Sunny Seoul Or something as shiny as Tanarama that isn't Tanarama Or something that looks like the plummy  nude colors JJ in Criminal Minds wears in season 5  OR go crazy and say one of these other brands: Shiseido: Tulip Tom Ford: Casablanca Dior: Grege Chanel: Exaltee YSL: 52 Rosy Coral Chanel: Pirate Tom Ford: Bruised Plum Estee Lauder: Intense Nude Marc Jacobs: 102 Strange Magic Lancome: Lasting Kiss Lancome: Amande Sucree NARS: Honolulu Honey NARS: Jungle Red YSL: 19 Fuchsia NARS: velvet mate lip pencil in Damned OCC: Technopagan OCC: Pagan OCC: Vain NARS: Funny Face Or one of the Tom Ford MLBB colors I've never even tried Or something I've never heard of but that's out of this world amazing  Yay #teambuyitall !!!


  Hands down. It's Heroine all the wAy.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I like Retsina and Quince. The new matte crayons are really nice too! I like Framboise the best.


 
  I love the crayons! But I only have one!!! What other Bite pencils are awesome?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/0...thing-nice.html?showComment=1410020023640&m=1  Too Faced Holiday sbaek peak.  I can safely skip this since I have last years. Money saved!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/0...thing-nice.html?showComment=1410020023640&m=1  Too Faced Holiday sbaek peak.  I can safely skip this since I have last years. Money saved!!


 Yeah same!! Skipparoo!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I want a rich person to fall in love with me and buy me everything!!!!! (sorry honey, if you read this lol) Okay it'll probably be Pagan then... Pagan and Syrup? Those are kind of polar opposites lol  Does anyone know which of the NARS Audacious lipsticks are awesome? I've heard that they are awesome.


Lol total polar opposites :lol: I've heard from everyone those Nars Audacious lipsticks are amazing!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've heard from everyone those Nars Audacious lipsticks are amazing!


  There's like a billion colors though!!! How do I choose without being random and going broke?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> There's like a billion colors though!!! How do I choose without being random and going broke?


True! Well that is hard. I haven't fully decided which to start off with first.  I wanted Charlotte first, but according to a few people it is not opaque in one swipe. Ugh it is opaque in 5!  I can't help lol I say start off with a shade you know you'll use a ton! For me it'll be vampy shades.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For me it'll be vampy shades.


  I'm feeling neutrals and corals right now, and plums... Vampy shades only if they're PERFECT (like Diva). And pinks that pop! But that's like half the collection... and my skin tone is ugly so there aren't any bloggers that have it... nobody wants to be cool-toned and/or pale  I hope sephora has them all in stock so I can try them in person...


----------



## mel33t (Sep 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I'm feeling neutrals and corals right now, and plums... Vampy shades only if they're PERFECT (like Diva). And pinks that pop! But that's like half the collection... and my skin tone is ugly so there aren't any bloggers that have it... nobody wants to be cool-toned and/or pale  I hope sephora has them all in stock so I can try them in person...


  Don't say your skin tone is ugly!!! It's really hard to find a blogger with your skin tone, I'm on the same level. I'm not too fair but my skin is very pink and I can't wear nudes or reds. They just either make me look dead or pull weird colors. A too light blush can actually turn a weird grey on my skin.. you're not alone dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For corals, I really like MACs coral bliss. Plums you can't go wrong with Syrup or Plumful from MAC. Just go to a counter and start swatching and seeing what looks good. That's the only way you're going to find out in person. HTH


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 6, 2014)

Any of You guys wanted to get Riri Viva Glam 2? Stalking party Monday ?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Don't say your skin tone is ugly!!! It's really hard to find a blogger with your skin tone, I'm on the same level. I'm not too fair but my skin is very pink and I can't wear nudes or reds. They just either make me look dead or pull weird colors. A too light blush can actually turn a weird grey on my skin.. you're not alone dude. :frenz:    For corals, I really like MACs coral bliss. Plums you can't go wrong with Syrup or Plumful from MAC. Just go to a counter and start swatching and seeing what looks good. That's the only way you're going to find out in person. HTH


  Maybe we need to become bloggers!!! My husband has this darker, rich, warm toned skin and I always want to put my lipsticks on him, I big bearded dude lol I just know he could pull off anything if he were a girl! It's not fair!!! The only thing I like about my skin tone is that blue toned neons look CRAZY bright in me, and blue toned fuchsias look super intense. I have coral bliss and it looks good on my arm, but it pulls really orange on my lips. Plumful looks good though, so maybe I need Syrup... I ALMOST got it today but I put heroine in my basket instead. I'm getting syrup in two weeks when I get my next paycheck  let me know if there's anything u want to see searched on a similar skin tone and I'll see what I can do!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of You guys wanted to get Riri Viva Glam 2? Stalking party Monday ?


I do, but I am waiting to swatch in store. It may be a skip for me though.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do, but I am waiting to swatch in store. It may be a skip for me though.


  its a skip for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tried it in the store, not really great on me but wowza was it pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> its a skip for me :fluffy:  tried it in the store, not really great on me but wowza was it pretty! :sigh:


It'll prob be a skip for me too! I just don't like the frost finish.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought shiitake yesterday but not icon bec it might be similar to viva glam. Photo got too much yellow in it. You're right dolly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top to Bottom: Icon, Shitake, Yash and Photo


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not sure where to post this question but does anyone know what happened to the "Mystery Collection?" It was supposed to have come out the end of August.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not sure where to post this question but does anyone know what happened to the "Mystery Collection?" It was supposed to have come out the end of August.


The August thing was a rumour. Last I heard all items were discontinued and won't be out again. Then I heard April. Who knows with MAC!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The August thing was a rumour. Last I heard all items were discontinued and won't be out again. Then I heard April. Who knows with MAC!


  Darn. I want Lavender Jade. I hope they roll it out with another collection soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

So I got the ulta book and I am so excited. CK lippies will be 9 bucks! Hells yes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone tried the revlon Matte lipsticks? Not the matte balms, but lipsticks?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I got the ulta book and I am so excited. CK lippies will be 9 bucks! Hells yes!


 Oooo, some of those CK lippies look really awesome! I'll have to pick up a couple.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oooo, some of those CK lippies look really awesome! I'll have to pick up a couple.


I've tried one andloved it. But never bought it. I'm looking at Speakeasy and Dollface! What about you?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've tried one andloved it. But never bought it. I'm looking at Speakeasy and Dollface! What about you?


 I'm thinking about Speakeasy and Miss Me. Both look great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm thinking about Speakeasy and Miss Me. Both look great.


Agreed! They both do!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

@Dolly Snow I've been meaning to but they never have them at Wal-Mart, and I refuse to pay $10 for a drugstore lipstick when I can spend just a few more and get MAC.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @Dolly Snow I've been meaning to but they never have them at Wal-Mart, and I refuse to pay $10 for a drugstore lipstick when I can spend just a few more and get MAC.


  I know what you mean! I refuse too, usually.
  But there was this color Fabulous Fig from revlon, that has been bugging me. 
  I felt like I needed it or I will die lol.
  Just bought it not off amazon, 8 bucks...yikes! 
  Could not find it anywhere else, then I find out the revlon matte lipsticks are discontinued or something like that....idk.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know what you mean! I refuse too, usually.
> But there was this color Fabulous Fig from revlon, that has been bugging me.
> I felt like I needed it or I will die lol.
> Just bought it not off amazon, 8 bucks...yikes!
> Could not find it anywhere else, then I find out the revlon matte lipsticks are discontinued or something like that....idk.


  I totally understand! I've been wanting to pick up Strawberry Suede but it's been discontinued for quite a while and it's often priced at much more than I'd like to pay.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

...aaand of course I find it now on Amazon for $10. Hmm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> ...aaand of course I find it now on Amazon for $10. Hmm.


Have you tried Bridgettes boutique? They had one for I forget the price but shipping is like 3 bucks...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you tried Bridgettes boutique? They had one for I forget the price but shipping is like 3 bucks...


I didn't see Strawberry Suede there. But thanks for introducing me to that site! I like their prices better than Amazon's  and do you know if their MAC is legit?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't see Strawberry Suede there. But thanks for introducing me to that site! I like their prices better than Amazon's  and do you know if their MAC is legit?


  From what I hear about it, they buy in bulk...kinda like ebay and then sell.
  But idk I've never bought from them before. 

  http://www.amazon.com/Revlon-Strawberry-Suede-Matte-Lipstick/dp/B002SV55FE

  http://www.buymebeauty.com/revlon-matte-lipstick.aspx?gclid=CPiJiZP-0MACFUxqfgodYi8Aww


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 8, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Maybe we need to become bloggers!!! My husband has this darker, rich, warm toned skin and I always want to put my lipsticks on him, I big bearded dude lol I just know he could pull off anything if he were a girl! It's not fair!!! The only thing I like about my skin tone is that blue toned neons look CRAZY bright in me, and blue toned fuchsias look super intense. I have coral bliss and it looks good on my arm, but it pulls really orange on my lips. Plumful looks good though, so maybe I need Syrup... I ALMOST got it today but I put heroine in my basket instead. I'm getting syrup in two weeks when I get my next paycheck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd love to see how Heroine looks on you. I'm  super pale NW myself. MAC couldn't match me because they didn't have a light enough shade... but I assume it's around NW10, slightly paler.
  What shade are you?
  I've been debating about getting heroine but I couldn't swatch it in store because it's online exclusive here. Should be coming to the counters with the Matte Collection, though so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning! Happy Monday :thud:  I need it to be closer to October so new makeup launches and my TV shows come back. I need to know what Terminus is!!!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'd love to see how Heroine looks on you. I'm  super pale NW myself. MAC couldn't match me because they didn't have a light enough shade... but I assume it's around NW10, slightly paler. What shade are you? I've been debating about getting heroine but I couldn't swatch it in store because it's online exclusive here. Should be coming to the counters with the Matte Collection, though so I'm excited to try it out.


  I'm too light for Mac foundation too! I can only use it at the end of the summer or early fall if I get a tan. And then it's the lightest shade they have, and I feel like I still look kind of orange. It's so sad, I go in there and they "find my color" and try to get me to buy it and in my mind I'm like, "you're not blind, I KNOW you know I look like my face is dirty right now." It's so so sad. What foundation do you use? I have ones from MUFE and UD, I'm happier with the MUFE one but it's just SO hard to match me...   You're in luck! I just ordered heroine on Saturday! I'll do lip and arm swatches when it gets here


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 8, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> You're in luck! I just ordered heroine on Saturday! I'll do lip and arm swatches when it gets here


  Yay on the swatches!

  I've been using drugstore foundations up until recently..I just decided that I wanted better quality products but still can't afford most high end brands that would carry the light shades that I need.
  I just got a bareMinerals starter kit (with foundation in the lightest shade) and I'm loving it so far. my skin handles it well and I don't even look like I'm wearing foundation. No ashy/orangey/muddy ugliness anymore  Most foundations are too orange for me. But with the bareMinerals one I feel comfortable and don't constantly worry about weird discolorations on my face. It's not easy being so fair!  I try to accept and cherish it, though, whenever I can. For example by wearing vampy colors... F*** you people who stare at me like I'm a vampire.. I definitely prefer being the odd one out over fake tanning or burning my skin.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Yay on the swatches!
> 
> I've been using drugstore foundations up until recently..I just decided that I wanted better quality products but still can't afford most high end brands that would carry the light shades that I need.
> I just got a bareMinerals starter kit (with foundation in the lightest shade) and I'm loving it so far. my skin handles it well and I don't even look like I'm wearing foundation. No ashy/orangey/muddy ugliness anymore  Most foundations are too orange for me. But with the bareMinerals one I feel comfortable and don't constantly worry about weird discolorations on my face. It's not easy being so fair!  I try to accept and cherish it, though, whenever I can. For example by wearing vampy colors... F*** you people who stare at me like I'm a vampire.. I definitely prefer being the odd one out over fake tanning or burning my skin.


  I forgot about Bare Minerals! I look GREAT in their powder foundations over moisturizer, BUT, I've stopped using them because I want to start moisturizing my skin more. I'm trying to go with liquid foundation now. When I DO get my skin right, it's beautiful, like porcelain, but I'm just used to THINKING I look great then catching a glimpse in a mirror and realizing my face doesn't match my neck.... so gross. And it happens to me WAY more than darker people who can just get their match the first time. Why can't MAs just admit they don't have my color?!?!??!?!?!?!?! I generally buy high-end only when it's stuff that's long lasting and I won't use often because I use a different color every day (so blush, eye shadow, lipstick), but I go drugstore for anything I run out of quickly (mascara, lip balm, etc.).


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I need it to be closer to October so new makeup launches and my TV shows come back. I need to know what Terminus is!!!!!


  Morning Mel! I have an idea what Terminus is from a friend of mine who has read the graphic novels and boy does it sound good!!! I can't wait for TWD to return. I hope the premier is as intense as last year's was!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Top to Bottom: Icon, Shitake, Yash and Photo


  Great swatches, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Good morning!


  Morning Crimson! Have a good weekend?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel! I have an idea what Terminus is from a friend of mine who has read the graphic novels and boy does it sound good!!! I can't wait for TWD to return. I hope the premier is as intense as last year's was!


  Yessss! Cant wait for the all the shows to be back!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss! Cant wait for the all the shows to be back!!!!


  I'm so excited!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss! Cant wait for the all the shows to be back!!!!


:yaay: super excited


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

ugh I dint want to like all the matte shades! I only want 2................I even like NV now


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good morning.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> super excited


  Did you ever start watching TWD, Dolly?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Did you ever start watching TWD, Dolly?


Not yet Naomi! But I swear I'll watch an episode today. I have it in que and everything...I'm just a scaredy cat :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Morning V!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ugh I dint want to like all the matte shades! I only want 2................I even like NV now


  I'm going to try to whittle my list down to 3 or 4 of them. I have enough to B2M for 2 so I'm hoping to do that.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning V!


  Morning Buddy! Hows the day going? The Viva Glam Launch completely skipped my mind! But I think I am skipping that one, dunno though ! will check it out in the store on thursday again! Oh man, why do the mattes look all pretty! Not what i wanted!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning.


  Morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not yet Naomi! But I swear I'll watch an episode today. I have it in que and everything...I'm just a scaredy cat


  If you can sit through AHS, you can sit through TWD!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to try to whittle my list down to 3 or 4 of them. I have enough to B2M for 2 so I'm hoping to do that.


  Dunno how Sis & Pander me will look! But those shades look so diff from the usual shades and I like both quite a bit!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Buddy! Hows the day going? The Viva Glam Launch completely skipped my mind! But I think I am skipping that one, dunno though ! will check it out in the store on thursday again! Oh man, why do the mattes look all pretty! Not what i wanted!


  I forgot about it too, but I plan on checking it in store, so today was going to be a skiparoo for me anyway. They do all look pretty! I think I'm only going to get a few though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dunno how Sis & Pander me will look! But those shades look so diff from the usual shades and I like both quite a bit!


  I am really liking Pander Me! I'm definitely excited to try that one on in store. I'm torn on how I feel about SiS, but I'm looking forward to trying it on.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I forgot about it too, but I plan on checking it in store, so today was going to be a skiparoo for me anyway. They do all look pretty!* I think I'm only going to get a few though.*


  I was set at 2 and not more han that! More reviews and swatches will help I hope!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Crimson! Have a good weekend?


yeah fairly good... I had a paper due and I'm not sure I answered the prompt correctly  but at least I submitted something!

  How as yours?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was set at 2 and not more han that! More reviews and swatches will help I hope!


  I hope so! They all look beautiful and it's going to be hard to decide which ones to narrow it down to. I know for sure I'm going to grab Fashion Revival once that hits online. Everything else will be a swatch in store type of deal me thinks.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> yeah fairly good... I had a paper due and I'm not sure I answered the prompt correctly  but at least I submitted something!
> 
> How as yours?


  Here's to hoping you answered it correctly and they mark you high for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was okay, pretty low key and uneventful which was much needed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If you can sit through AHS, you can sit through TWD! oke:   :haha:


True...ok you have a point! I'll pop one on in a bit then.  If it is that good I have to watch it


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If it is that good I have to watch it








 naoms keep Tom till she finishes all 4 seasons & report bck!  *taking away distraction*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dunno how Sis & Pander me will look! But those shades look so diff from the usual shades and I like both quite a bit!


  I really like them too, especially PM! I'm not thinking SiS is going to work on me without liners, but I'm thinking I may be able to pull off PM.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If it is that good I have to watch it


  I really enjoy both tremendously, but if I had to only choose 1 show I'd probably end up choosing TWD but it'd be a very hard decision. VERY hard.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> naoms keep Tom till she finishes all 4 seasons & report bck!  *taking away distraction*


  Yes! No more Tom until she at least gets though season1!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like them too, especially PM! I'm not thinking SiS is going to work on me without liners, but I'm thinking I may be able to pull off PM.


  I think I will get PM, La vie en rouge and FR! Try to see if i can b2m for Sis!  hope damn glamorous end up looking similar to fnf!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :whip:  naoms keep Tom till she finishes all 4 seasons & report bck!  *taking away distraction*:haha:





NaomiH said:


> Yes! No more Tom until she at least gets though season1! :whip:


Noooooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really enjoy both tremendously, but if I had to only choose 1 show I'd probably end up choosing TWD but it'd be a very hard decision. VERY hard.


Wow! Then it must be good, if you'd give up AHS


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow! Then it must be good, if you'd give up AHS


  I like the redneck crossbow wielding sex god that is Daryl, what can I say?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like the redneck crossbow wielding sex god that is Daryl, what can I say?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

Ever get a feeling when you are overwhelmed with too much new makeup coming out that at one point feel like dont need anything! I am having one of those now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like the redneck crossbow wielding sex god that is Daryl, what can I say? :lol:


:lol: I see


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ever get a feeling when you are overwhelmed with too much new makeup coming out that at one point feel like dont need anything! I am having one of those now!


Sure do V!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously though, I'd choose TWD over AHS mainly because while AHS is phenomenal with a superb cast and I love how it gets under my skin, I don't find myself getting emotionally attached to the characters like I do on TWD. On AHS it is a different story line every season and while I love that, I will never become emotionally invested in the show like I have TWD. You find yourself watching these people week to week go through so many taxing situations, you watch people fall in love, out of love, find hope and lose hope. You watch all the characters change and adapt to the situation they have been put in and you have people to root for. I've never in my life sat and watched a TV show where I found myself on the edge on my seat and actually being verbal at the TV like I have with that show. You come to love to the characters and even the most hated (Looking at you Governor) and I've even found myself sitting on my couch crying when people have died like the major death in season 3, I didn't even like that character but the emotion in that scene had me bawling like a baby! The effects are fantastic as is the writing and the acting, it's just a wonderfully done show and I'm glad I decided to give it a chance after ignoring it for the first 2 seasons. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  MINE!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ever get a feeling when you are overwhelmed with too much new makeup coming out that at one point feel like dont need anything! I am having one of those now!


  Every time I see a new collection thread pop up!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MINE!


  umm... but... but....weekends???


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Noooooooo


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> umm... but... but....weekends???


  (except on weekends)


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> (except on weekends)


  Ahhhh


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow! Then it must be good, if you'd give up AHS


Speaking of AHS, I really wish Zachary Quinto would come back for another season. I adore him.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ahhhh


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 8, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I forgot about Bare Minerals! I look GREAT in their powder foundations over moisturizer, BUT, I've stopped using them because I want to start moisturizing my skin more. I'm trying to go with liquid foundation now. When I DO get my skin right, it's beautiful, like porcelain, but I'm just used to THINKING I look great then catching a glimpse in a mirror and realizing my face doesn't match my neck.... so gross. And it happens to me WAY more than darker people who can just get their match the first time. Why can't MAs just admit they don't have my color?!?!??!?!?!?!?! I generally buy high-end only when it's stuff that's long lasting and I won't use often because I use a different color every day (so blush, eye shadow, lipstick), but I go drugstore for anything I run out of quickly (mascara, lip balm, etc.).


  I try to do moisturizing scrubs and use very rich lotion on my face before going to sleep because my skin is dry, too. But I have the hardest time finding a liquid foundation I like and that I can afford, too. I handle my cosmetic buys similar to you. Lipsticks, eyeshadows and all that..I can spend a little more on. But with daily products like mascara, foundation and eyeliner I try to stick to drugstore prices. However, right now I can totally justify getting the more expensive bM foundation because it seems to actually be worth its money.  

  We should give each other tips whenever we find a great foundation in a super pale cool-toned shade


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Speaking of AHS, I really wish Zachary Quinto would come back for another season. I adore him.


  YES! I keep hoping that he'll cameo this season. If not, hopefully he'll be back next season.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  you are right!! I think i might be! can i get an early dose!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I try to do moisturizing scrubs and use very rich lotion on my face before going to sleep because my skin is dry, too. But I have the hardest time finding a liquid foundation I like and that I can afford, too. I handle my cosmetic buys similar to you. Lipsticks, eyeshadows and all that..I can spend a little more on. But with daily products like mascara, foundation and eyeliner I try to stick to drugstore prices. However, right now I can totally justify getting the more expensive bM foundation because it seems to actually be worth its money.
> 
> We should give each other tips whenever we find a great foundation in a super pale cool-toned shade


  Agreed  Maybe I'll go back to bare minerals... I've been using these liquid foundations but I STILL have to use cream blush AND dab face oil over my makeup and rub it in or my face feels dry. I wear SPF 50 year round, EVERY day, and I wonder if that isn't drying my skin out too... but it's probably partly the climate (I'm in Minnesota) because my hair is always dry too. And my hands! And that's my pet peeve! I HATE dry hands! I've been using Caudalie divine oil on my face but sometimes I feel like I'm sensitive to it. Like if I exfoliate and then put the oil on, my face kind of feels this burning sensation and turns red. I don't think I have sensitive skin, so it must be some weird ingredient... I can't believe I bought such a ridiculously expensive oil and now I never use it. I used to just use the sesame oil from the grocery store, but I thought it was too diluted. Such an endless battle making my skin happy...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> you are right!! I think i might be! can i get an early dose!


  Sure, start re-watching season 1!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sure, start re-watching season 1!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Speaking of, I actually went back and re-watched it like a month ago and man the zombie makeup has come a LONG way. Not that it was bad in season 1, but it has gotten a lot better, you can tell they are now putting more money into it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of, I actually went back and re-watched it like a month ago and man the zombie makeup has come a LONG way. Not that it was bad in season 1, but it has gotten a lot better, you can *tell they are now putting more money into it.*


  Lol agreed ! One of the reasons Frank darabont was fired I guess!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol agreed ! One of the reasons Frank darabont was fired I guess!


  That could be, wonder when that law suit is going to be settled.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Speaking of AHS, I really wish Zachary Quinto would come back for another season. I adore him.


  100 percent agree! He is amazing! Super talented


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  have you checked IG lol 
  Naomi!!!!!!!!! I tagged you in pictures of Jason Mamoa


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> have you checked IG lol
> Naomi!!!!!!!!! I tagged you in pictures of Jason Mamoa


  I saw those, yes! Just forgot to go back and make a horny comment or two on them. LMAO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw those, yes! Just forgot to go back and make a horny comment or two on them. LMAO


  Lol I told my bestie to send me the magazine for my birthday!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I told my bestie to send me the magazine for my birthday!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Speaking of magazines, I really want to go hunt down the TWD Entertainment Weekly mags.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  How is he so damn hot!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is he so damn hot!


  I don't know, but I sure wouldn't mind taking a bite out of him!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, but I sure wouldn't mind taking a bite out of him!


  oh lol careful! he is "Hot"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, but I sure wouldn't mind taking a bite out of him!


  A lick or a nibble either lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh lol careful! he is "Hot"


  He will soothe her tongue hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh lol careful! he is "Hot"


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He will soothe her tongue hahaha


  Especially if he has ice cream all over his chest.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Especially if he has ice cream all over his chest. :haha:


:yum: lick it off


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lick it off


  Oh I would!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I would!


I bet lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 8, 2014)

I've only seen three seasons of TWD. I need to up my game.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've only seen three seasons of TWD. I need to up my game.


  At least you're only 1 behind!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good morning! Happy Monday :thud:  I need it to be closer to October so new makeup launches and my TV shows come back. I need to know what Terminus is!!!!!


  10/13!!!  I'm going to plan a WD party at work!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 8, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry image is so small.  Loki!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sorry image is so small. Loki!!


  I am super excited to see him as Hank Williams!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am super excited to see him as Hank Williams!


  He's going to be soo awesome!  He's perfect!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> He's going to be soo awesome!  He's perfect!


 Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> He's going to be soo awesome! He's perfect!


  He really is perfect for the role! He always wanted to be a cowboy...I can't believe the hassle he has had surrounding the movie. 
  Give up people, Tom is perfect!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is going to be so great in that!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

In view of me falling for most of the matte lips and the considerable number of palettes coming up, I regretfully move brooke shields to the back burner


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> In view of me falling for most of the matte lips and the considerable number of palettes coming up, I regretfully move brooke shields to the back burner


There's just too much all at once! I feel ya Buddy. :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's just too much all at once! I feel ya Buddy. :frenz:


 :frenz: lippies before shadows :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz: lippies before shadows :haha:


:werd:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lippies before shadows


  All day everyday lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

I unsubbed from Prabal, gorgeous packaging, but the overall products look just like everything else that coming out and MAC  has some balls charging $70 for a bronzer you know is probably just repackaged Sun Dipped! :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I unsubbed from Prabal, gorgeous packaging, but the overall products look just like everything else that coming out and MAC has some balls charging $70 for a bronzer you know is probably just* repackaged Sun Dipped! *


  LOL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I unsubbed from Prabal, gorgeous packaging, but the overall products look just like everything else that coming out and MAC  has some balls charging $70 for a bronzer you know is probably just repackaged Sun Dipped! :haha:


 Lol I wanted 1 lippie from that one the berry one! The bronzer is tempting too! But like $70 where did they get that number I wonder!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I unsubbed from Prabal, gorgeous packaging, but the overall products look just like everything else that coming out and MAC has some balls charging $70 for a bronzer you know is probably just repackaged Sun Dipped!








Yeah I understand that. I have no shame though and will totally buy it just for the packaging. Although I will still use the product.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd:





Dolly Snow said:


> All day everyday lol


 :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I unsubbed from Prabal, gorgeous packaging, but the overall products look just like everything else that coming out and MAC has some balls charging $70 for a bronzer you know is probably just *repackaged Sun Dipped! *


  Sad but true! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I wanted 1 lippie from that one the berry one! The bronzer is tempting too! But like $70 where did they get that number I wonder!


It's all the packaging because you know that formula isn't going to be some fancy schmancy Guerlain quality bronzer. :/


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I wanted 1 lippie from that one the berry one! The bronzer is tempting too! But like $70 where did they get that number I wonder!


  I want the berry one too - but I like Fashion Revival now so maybe that will be my berry lip??


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I wanted 1 lippie from that one the berry one! The bronzer is tempting too! But like $70 where did they get that number I wonder!


That lippy is really pretty. I'm kinda interested to see how it compares to colours like Rebel or FR.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's all the packaging because you know that formula isn't going to be some fancy schmancy Guerlain quality bronzer. :/


 Oh yeah it's gonna be same MAC bronzer in a what $ 50 dollar packaging! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> :lmao: Yeah I understand that. I have no shame though and will totally buy it just for the packaging. Although I will still use the product.


If the product is getting used, it's totally worth it and when it's gone you could put something else in the packaging! I'm just cheap and not a huge bronzer user to begin with so it'd be ridiculous of me to shell out for it since it'd get used incredibly rarely. If I was a big bronzer user though and the shade would work for me, I'd totally consider it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want the berry one too - but I like Fashion Revival now so maybe that will be my berry lip??


 I have high hopes on that one and franknfurter!!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 8, 2014)

October just needs to hurry up and get here already. I'm taking the morning off from work for those matte lippies so they better not disappoint!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah it's gonna be same MAC bronzer in a what $ 50 dollar packaging! :haha:


Better be real gold overlay for that! :lol:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If the product is getting used, it's totally worth it and when it's gone you could put something else in the packaging!I'm just cheap and not a huge bronzer user so it'd be ridiculous of me to shell out for it. If I was a big bronzer user though and the shade would work for me, I'd totally consider it.


  I'm really pale so I don't use bronzer on the daily but every once in a while. I'm just never going to buy another bronzer ever again. I think this one and Aphrodite's Shell should last me the rest of my life haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Melrose said:


> October just needs to hurry up and get here already. I'm taking the morning off from work for those matte lippies so they better not disappoint!


I swear if FR or LL are patchy messes like TTT I'll cry!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm really pale so I don't use bronzer on the daily but every once in a while. I'm just never going to buy another bronzer ever again. I think this one and Aphrodite's Shell should last me the rest of my life haha.


I only have Delphic and the bronzer from the Hibiscus Kiss compact from last year. I totally bought the HK compact for the tiny sliver of coral blush in it too. Lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only have Delphic and the bronzer from the Hibiscus Kiss compact from last year. I totally bought the HK compact for the tiny sliver of coral blush in it too. Lol


  Delphic  
  Those ED bronzers are amazing. I got both and they are my most used bronzers.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I swear if FR or LL are patchy messes like TTT I'll cry!


  It better!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only have Delphic and the bronzer from the Hibiscus Kiss compact from last year. I totally bought the HK compact for the tiny sliver of coral blush in it too. Lol


  The extra dimension ones are my fav from MAC! I use bronzer quite often though (like everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  and my fav are the Guerlain ones! I hate when the foundation looks flat and for me bronzer along the edges of the face makes it look so natural!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The extra dimension ones are my fav from MAC! I use bronzer quite often though (like everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've heard Guerlain is nice. Maybe I'll try one with the Sephora sale coming up! Although, God knows I don't need any more bronzers.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Delphic   Those ED bronzers are amazing. I got both and they are my most used bronzers.


I tried on A.S but it was too light on me.  I hope they put out more shades of those I'd totally get another one if they put out one a bit darker than Delphic.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The extra dimension ones are my fav from MAC! I use bronzer quite often though (like everyday :haha: )  and my fav are the Guerlain ones! I hate when the foundation looks flat and for me bronzer along the edges of the face makes it look so natural!


I don't bronze daily, but when I do I like the added warmth it brings to my face


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

My list for the Matte Collection has grown! Why because that Vic chick, looks great in everything!


----------



## jenise (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My list for the Matte Collection has grown! Why because that Vic chick, looks great in everything!


 Yep same lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yep same lol


Lol sucks huh


----------



## Melrose (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I swear if FR or LL are patchy messes like TTT I'll cry!


 Girl, from your lips to the makeup gods ears... I'm knocking on wood right now. I can't handle another TTT heartbreak


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Girl, from your lips to the makeup gods ears... I'm knocking on wood right now. I can't handle another TTT heartbreak


  I don't think I can either, I was so amped up for TTT for it to only be the most pain in the butt lippy ever.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Sep 9, 2014)

Guerlian is amazing! I try to use it everyday and definitely planning to this winter because i get really pale


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My list for the Matte Collection has grown! Why because that Vic chick, looks great in everything!


  Right?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Good Morning Afternoon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My list for the Matte Collection has grown! Why because that Vic chick, looks great in everything!


  Not my list!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not my list!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Afternoon!!


  Howdy Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!


  I am good Buddy!! Howdy! Had a busy morning just caught up on threads!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am good Buddy!! Howdy! Had a busy morning just caught up on threads!!


  I'm not sure about Kinky anymore, pretty but do I need another pinky-red?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not sure about Kinky anymore, pretty but do I need another pinky-red?


  Lol! Why do all the collections have to come out together? RHPS< BROOKE< MATTE< KINKY all so back to back! I cannot give up on that palette *yet* and Iove all the lippies from Matte! well thats just too much bec I know I WILL BE spending on some other brands come oct! 

  I dont need ANY reds anymore *period*! But I love Glam , it pulls more pink than red on me! It would be gorg if its anything like that! But....


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol! Why do all the collections have to come out together? RHPS< BROOKE< MATTE< KINKY all so back to back! I cannot give up on that palette *yet* and Iove all the lippies from Matte! well thats just too much bec I know I WILL BE spending on some other brands come oct!
> 
> I dont need ANY reds anymore *period*! But I love Glam , it pulls more pink than red on me! It would be gorg if its anything like that! But....


  It's cruel how they have like 3 or 4 collections all coming out in the span on a week! Space them out a bit, sheesh! I have a feeling it'll kinda look like Glam too, which I wouldn't normally mind as Glam is my HG red but right on the heels of my mega RHPS haul and MATTES?!?!?!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's cruel how they have like 3 or 4 collections all coming out in the span on a week! Space them out a bit, sheesh! I have a feeling it'll kinda look like Glam too, which I wouldn't normally mind as Glam is my HG red but *right on the heels of my mega RHPS haul and MATTES?!?!?!*


  Exactly! I am sure people will get more from each collection had it been spaced out a bit! This is like either famine or flood nothing in between!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly! I am sure people will get more from each collection had it been spaced out a bit! This is like either famine or flood nothing in between!


  One a week would be more do-able, still a little silly as why do you need 4 or 5 collections a month to begin with? But better than 3 collections on one day and 3 or sometimes 4 the next. It's out of control!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

On the other hand, it's named "Kinky" and how can I turn down a lippy named "Kinky"?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> One a week would be more do-able, still a little silly as why do you need 4 or 5 collections a month to begin with? But better than 3 collections on one day and 3 or sometimes 4 the next. It's out of control!


  Right? I mean even before the store launches the previous weeks collection, the next launch ! Lol What fun!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On the other hand, it's named "Kinky" and how can I turn down a lippy named "Kinky"?








 Pretend there isnt a collection named just that!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Pretend there isnt a collection named just that!


  I can't just forget the Kinky! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On the other hand, it's named "Kinky" and how can I turn down a lippy named "Kinky"?


Though disappointment rang with the swatch of Kinky, I think it'll look flattering on everyone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right?


:lol: yea.   





NaomiH said:


> Not my list! :biguns:


Stay strong!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stay strong!


  Oh I will! lol


----------



## jenise (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol sucks huh


 Sure does! I ain't got the funds for this :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Though disappointment rang with the swatch of Kinky, I think it'll look flattering on everyone


  It definitely will! I wish it looked more like the site swatch. Who knows though, on someone more my skin tone it may look totally different so we'll see!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> Sure does! I ain't got the funds for this








 Yup! Was planning on getting away with just 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FR & pander me


----------



## jenise (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Yup! Was planning on getting away with just 2! :lmao:  FR & pander me


 I love every single one!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> I love every single one!!


  Me too! I didnt plan on it! well I can leave out LL but other 6 I just cant!


----------



## jenise (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! I didnt plan on it! well I can leave out LL but other 6 I just cant!


 I wanna leave out LL since I have so many similar things but I know I'll end up getting it anyway lol sis wasn't even on my radar until that video! :eyelove: :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It definitely will! I wish it looked more like the site swatch. Who knows though, on someone more my skin tone it may look totally different so we'll see!


You have a point. It looks a little similar to Glam but lighter? You notice that? Or is that just me?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wanna leave out LL since I have so many similar things but I know I'll end up getting it anyway lol sis wasn't even on my radar until that video!


  IKR!!!!!!! Sis and Pander me!! Oh and well everything else!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wanna leave out LL since I have so many similar things but I know I'll end up getting it anyway lol sis wasn't even on my radar until that video! :eyelove: :thud:


I want to leave out FR, idk why.  Damn Glamorous has been off the list for a while.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn Glamorous has been off the list for a while.


  What????????????????
  I love FR, Sis, Pander me, NV, DG and La Vi en Rouge in that order! See what the third one is ? NV, wasnt even anywhere in my radar that one! Now I just love it!


----------



## jenise (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR!!!!!!! Sis and Pander me!! Oh and well everything else! :eyelove:


 Ugh yes :eyelove:  





Dolly Snow said:


> I want to leave out FR, idk why.  Damn Glamorous has been off the list for a while.


 FR would look fabulous on you don't skip him!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn Glamorous has been off the list for a while.


  DON'T YOU DARE!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!


  Yup!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a point. It looks a little similar to Glam but lighter? You notice that? Or is that just me?


  No, it totally looks like a lighter Glam in the swatch


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ugh yes :eyelove: FR would look fabulous on you don't skip him!!





NaomiH said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!:whip:


Enabling at its finest!  





Vineetha said:


> What???????????????? I love FR, Sis, Pander me, NV, DG and La Vi en Rouge in that order! See what the third one is ? NV, wasnt even anywhere in my radar that one! Now I just love it! :sigh:


I have no idea why. I kept seeing Rebel...super similar.   Lol that Vic girl can make shit look amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, it totally looks like a lighter Glam in the swatch


Oh thank heavens, I thought it was just me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol that Vic girl can make shit look amazing


  Because it does look similar to Rebel.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because it does look similar to Rebel. :haha:


:lol: almost to close


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Because it does look similar to Rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  But...but... its Matte rebel!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> almost to close


  I hope to see them compared before launch, but if not, I'll just have to take my trusty Rebel with me!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But...but... its Matte rebel!


  True! Different finish, different lippy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But...but... its Matte rebel! :haha:


I'll be stoned....but I don't get the hype over Rebel. :yaay: that is me running away lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is me running away lol


  Ummm......it's beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ummm......it's beautiful!


It is, looks fantastic on everyone. Maybe I got a bad one, mine is super super creamy and patchy.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is me running away lol


  Rebel is gorg!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are getting FR no way out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whether you love it or not is totally secondary!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rebel is gorg!! ooh:  you are getting FR no way out of it :whip:  Whether you love it or not is totally secondary! :haha:


:lol: yes master


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> yes master


  Good! I hope you are getting the remaining 5 too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe I got a bad one, mine is super super creamy and patchy.


  Mine is creamy, but not patchy. Sorry you got a dud


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rebel is gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine is creamy, but not patchy. Sorry you got a dud


it is ok. I'll use it till it is gone :/  





Vineetha said:


> Good! I hope you are getting the remaining 5 too! :lol:


Not DG or PM.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a point. It looks a little similar to Glam but lighter? You notice that? Or is that just me?





Dolly Snow said:


> I'll be stoned....but I don't get the hype over Rebel. :yaay: that is me running away lol


  I thought it looked like Glam too but wasn't sure. If that's the case then I will be skipping. And girllll you crazy coz rebel is the bomb dot com!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

@Vineetha 
  http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/apple-unveils-the-4-7-inch-iphone-6/

  http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/meet-the-iphone-6-plus/

  The gold is so odd looking with that weird white stripe nonsense going around it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I thought it looked like Glam too but wasn't sure. If that's the case then I will be skipping. And girllll you crazy coz rebel is the bomb dot com!!!


If that is the case, it is a skip for me too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha   http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/apple-unveils-the-4-7-inch-iphone-6/ http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/meet-the-iphone-6-plus/  The gold is so odd looking with that weird white stripe nonsense going around it.


What's with the white stripes?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha   http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/apple-unveils-the-4-7-inch-iphone-6/ http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/09/meet-the-iphone-6-plus/  The gold is so odd looking with that weird white stripe nonsense going around it.


  Read that!!! Soooooo excited! 6 plus (white or black only)will be mine :yahoo: 1080p yess!!! I read somewhere before that plus version will be available only n dec! But looks like both are launching on 19th.  DH wants to get the newly launching note 4edge for himself now! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's with the white stripes?


  I don't know but it's hideous!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know but it's hideous!


 What stripes??


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> DH wants to get the newly launching note 4edge for himself now!


  I'm kinda eyeing the Note 4 as well, don't know how well I'll handle that giant though. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What stripes??


  On the back of the gold iPhone 6 plus. There seem to be stripes on all of them but on the gold one the white really stands out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know but it's hideous!


Makes it look odd.   





Vineetha said:


> What stripes??


On the back by the camera V


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> On the back of the gold iPhone 6 plus. There seem to be stripes on all of them but on the gold one the white really stands out.


 I don't think there is a design change! No stripes!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.apple.com/iphone-6/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.apple.com/iphone-6/


 Oh yeah! Could have done without those! It looks meh esp on that gold one!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda eyeing the Note 4 as well, don't know how well I'll handle that giant though. lol


 oke: That one is really nice too! Yeah its bigggg but I think you will love it!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

I hadn't even noticed those lines! But the more I do ewww but why???? I don't like the gold one anyways! Here is to hoping it will look less promiscuous/hideous in reality!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I don't think there is a design change! No stripes!


 Edit: I see that there is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Making a to buy list and I want so much :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke: That one is really nice too! Yeah its bigggg but I think you will love it!


The screen resolution is pretty sexy too.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hadn't even noticed those lines! But the more I do ewww but why???? I don't like the gold one anyways! Here is to hoping it will look less promiscuous/hideous in reality!


I found it real icky on the gold one, but okay looking on the other two.  Nothing a phone case won't fix though.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 9, 2014)

I stayed true to the #buyitall philosophy today.   VGR1 lipglass Nails Inc. Nailkale Westbourne Park Road UD All Nighter Spray (travel size) Bracelet from J. Crew


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bracelet from J. Crew


  Woohoo!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I stayed true to the #buyitall philosophy today.   VGR1 lipglass Nails Inc. Nailkale Westbourne Park Road UD All Nighter Spray (travel size) Bracelet from J. Crew


:nanas:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

I b2M for Sin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But...ended up buying Icon LOL! That thing was darn too pretty not to mention it looked Amazeballs topped with Riri2 lipglass! Like galactic pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I b2M for Sin !! :bigstar:  But...ended up buying Icon LOL! That thing was darn too pretty not to mention it looked Amazeballs topped with Riri2 lipglass! Like galactic pretty!  :sigh:


Yay! :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I b2M for Sin !! :bigstar:  But...ended up buying Icon LOL! That thing was darn too pretty not to mention it looked Amazeballs topped with Riri2 lipglass! Like galactic pretty!  :sigh:


But I didn't want to buy Icon or the VGR2 gloss! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I didn't want to buy Icon or the VGR2 gloss!


  Neither did I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but ypu hve to now!
  Icon had a pretty iridesence like sheen while VG2 looked flat out frost on me! It looks SO PRETTY with the lipglass! Though I didnt get the lipglass I ended up with the lippie! So much for saving up for Matte!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Neither did I! oke:  but ypu hve to now! Icon had a pretty iridesence like sheen while VG2 looked flat out frost on me! It looks SO PRETTY with the lipglass! Though I didnt get the lipglass I ended up with the lippie! So much for saving up for Matte! :haha:


I'll take a look at it on Thursday when I go check out VGR2!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take a look at it on Thursday when I go check out VGR2!


 I'll get mine tomorrow! I'm excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get mine tomorrow! I'm excited!


I can't wait to see your swatches!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take a look at it on Thursday when I go check out VGR2!


 Yaaaassss Def do! It's purty retty:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get mine tomorrow! I'm excited!


 Yayyy!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait to see your swatches!!


 I was planning on buying icon but after swatching it, it pulls more of a pet me please on my lips. I got Shitake instead. I'm not into glaze but love how natural it looks on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I was planning on buying icon but after swatching it, it pulls more of a pet me please on my lips. I got Shitake instead. I'm not into glaze but love how natural it looks on me.


PMP you say? I'll definitely have to try that on then because I did not dig PMP at all! That poor glaze formula, what are there like 6 of them? Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PMP you say? I'll definitely have to try that on then because I did not dig PMP at all! That poor glaze formula, what are there like 6 of them? Lol


 oh PMP that didn't work on me too!   I will let you know how this fares in daylight though tomm! The store light can be pretty tricky and I have had so many shades looking different on me outside the store! One the top of that I had viva Lipglass slathered all over it! Ohhh it looks do darn pretty in the tube! I hope it's not PMP on me!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh and I had enough to B2M for 2 lippies but couldn't do it for Icon as she insisted they received a new notification regarding not accepting B2M for LE lippies! Well so much for any b2m plans with mattes  I ended up getting another rebel since mine was almost done and that's the first one that came to my mind bc of all the rebel talk today! The LE packaging one totally skipped my mind! Well.. That makes rebel the second ever lippie that I have managed to use up & re-buy! (First was amorous if you are wondering :nods: )


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and I had enough to B2M for 2 lippies but couldn't do it for Icon as she insisted they received a new notification regarding not accepting B2M for LE lippies! Well so much for any b2m plans with mattes  I ended up getting another rebel since mine was almost done and that's the first one that came to my mind bc of all the rebel talk today! The LE packaging one totally skipped my mind! Well.. That makes rebel the second ever lippie that I have managed to use up & re-buy! (First was amorous if you are wondering :nods: )


Oh man that sucks! I planned to B2M for two mattes.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh PMP that didn't work on me too!   I will let you know how this fares in daylight though tomm! The store light can be pretty tricky and I have had so many shades looking different on me outside the store! One the top of that I had viva Lipglass slathered all over it! Ohhh it looks do darn pretty in the tube! I hope it's not PMP on me!!


I hope not too!!  That darn store lighting, it's why I bought CYY. It looked good in the store but when I saw myself with it on one day after buying it I cringed. Highlighter lips!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh man that sucks! I planned to B2M for two mattes.


 Some new rule crap!  but make sure you check with the store when you go this Thursday ! I really hope they do for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and I had enough to B2M for 2 lippies but couldn't do it for Icon as she insisted they received a new notification regarding not accepting B2M for LE lippies! Well so much for any b2m plans with mattes  I ended up getting another rebel since mine was almost done and that's the first one that came to my mind bc of all the rebel talk today! The LE packaging one totally skipped my mind! Well.. That makes rebel the second ever lippie that I have managed to use up & re-buy! (First was amorous if you are wondering :nods: )


Tis true! It is the new policy! But some stores will still let you, as they don't care lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Some new rule crap!  but make sure you check with the store when you go this Thursday ! I really hope they do for you!


I'll make sure to quiz them about it.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But some stores will still let you, as they don't care lol








None of my mac counters will do it now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh: None of my mac counters will do it now!


Nor will mine. Not even my sister's friend will   So now I want to b2m for either brave, faux or twig


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So now I want to b2m for either brave, faux or twig








 Brave will look Amazing on you! well you cant go wrong with either of the three!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :sigh:  Brave will look Amazing on you! well you cant go wrong with either of the three!


Thank you V.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 9, 2014)

So I finally depotted half of my mac eyeshadow collection and I have enough empties to B2M for 5 lipsticks. Any recommendations as to which lippies I should get?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So I finally depotted half of my mac eyeshadow collection and I have enough empties to B2M for 5 lipsticks. Any recommendations as to which lippies I should get?


Firstly way to go! :nanas:  Oh boy lots of choices....which have you been looking at?


----------



## Melrose (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Firstly way to go! :nanas:  Oh boy lots of choices....which have you been looking at?


 Thanks Dolly! I don't even know where to start. I've kinda been into neutrals lately. The last mac lippie I bought was kinda sexy. So idk? Maybe keep the neutral them going or not? I have over 100 mac lippies sooooo...I guess I own most of them already, lol. Actually, I own a lot of LE's and not many perms, so really any suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly! I don't even know where to start. I've kinda been into neutrals lately. The last mac lippie I bought was kinda sexy. So idk? Maybe keep the neutral them going or not? I have over 100 mac lippies sooooo...I guess I own most of them already, lol. Actually, I own a lot of LE's and not many perms, so really any suggestions are more than welcome


Love Kinda Sexy! Do you have Velvet Teddy or Taupe? Those are amazing neutrals. Do you have Rebel? Brave? faux? Twig?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor will mine. Not even my sister's friend will   So now I want to b2m for either brave, faux or twig


 I hand swatched Faux today and think I need it. It would look great on you, Dolly!   I would have tried it on but the SAs were really busy and not really paying attention to me.


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 10, 2014)

Is Media worth getting? I think I like the color..but it's not matte so that's what speaks against it. Any recommendations? I haven't seen many Media swatches so I'm unsure.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hand swatched Faux today and think I need it. It would look great on you, Dolly!   I would have tried it on but the SAs were really busy and not really paying attention to me.


SAs are always busy, just lately. Faux is up there with brave, I need to keep swatching to decide. Glad you are liking it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Is Media worth getting? I think I like the color..but it's not matte so that's what speaks against it. Any recommendations? I haven't seen many Media swatches so I'm unsure.


Media is beautiful.  That is what is holding me off on brave, faux and twig....they are satins! I am a matte girl! Lol


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Is Media worth getting? I think I like the color..but it's not matte so that's what speaks against it. Any recommendations? I haven't seen many Media swatches so I'm unsure.


  Yes! I never see much hype about Media but I have it and love it


----------



## mel33t (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/tarte-sweet-dreams-collection-holiday-2014#more-174427  The brush set


----------



## Melrose (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love Kinda Sexy! Do you have Velvet Teddy or Taupe? Those are amazing neutrals. Do you have Rebel? Brave? faux? Twig?


 Out of the ones you mentioned I have velvet teddy, rebel, brave and faux. Have you tried spirit? I heard it's a neutral but I've never seen it.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Oooh now I must try on Icon now, I love PMP! I was so against it at first since its a frost but it looks beautiful with Whirl lipliner :eyelove:   Faux oke:   I just b2m for this last week and I'm in love!   Fresh Brew, Faux, Velvet Teddy, Half n Half, Double shot, Yash, Jubilee, Honeylove, Spirit  Yes! I never see much hype about Media but I have it and love it


 Thank you CarmenK! I need to check out your recommendations but before I do I gotta recheck my stash. You reminded me that I already own honeylove :haha:


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you CarmenK! I need to check out your recommendations but before I do I gotta recheck my stash. You reminded me that I already own honeylove :haha:


 :haha: well im really excited to hear what you decide on getting! I dont think I will ever have that many B2Ms at once as soon as I get a set of 6 I run to the mac store lol


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 10, 2014)

Just received my Naked2 palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So excited! But the NYX blush I ordered with it came in crumbles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Already asked for a replacement. I really want to try out some eyeshadow looks now. I can already tell I'm in love with the shade YDK


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So now I want to b2m for either brave, faux or twig


  Brave


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly! I don't even know where to start. I've kinda been into neutrals lately. The last mac lippie I bought was kinda sexy. So idk? Maybe keep the neutral them going or not? I have over 100 mac lippies sooooo...I guess I own most of them already, lol. Actually, I own a lot of LE's and not many perms, so really any suggestions are more than welcome


Spirit?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The brush set


  Oh I love that! Those Tarte holiday collections are always so great and you can not beat their pricing!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Random, but the new Batmobile is looking pretty sweet!
  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/10/the-batmobile-leaked-photos-from-batman-vs-superman-2261071?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Out of the ones you mentioned I have velvet teddy, rebel, brave and faux. Have you tried spirit? I heard it's a neutral but I've never seen it.


  Never tried Spirit! Will look into it though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but the new Batmobile is looking pretty sweet!
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/10/the-batmobile-leaked-photos-from-batman-vs-superman-2261071?lt_source=external,manual


  That is badass!


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Brave


  oh my Brave is pretty! *adds to list*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Spirit is so pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spirit is so pretty.


  I wanted to grab that and Morning Coffee plwp but they were out of stock the last time I went. 

  Morning Coffee:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Is Media worth getting? I think I like the color..but it's not matte so that's what speaks against it. Any recommendations? I haven't seen many Media swatches so I'm unsure.


  I love Media even thou it's not matte


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love Media even thou it's not matte


  Same. I love my mattes, but satins are my second loves and I wish they'd put more satins out.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I love my mattes, but satins are my second loves and I wish they'd put more satins out.


Same! I wore Film Noir yesterday and it was pure


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I love my mattes, but satins are my second loves and I wish they'd put more satins out.


  I love my Satin's as well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Same! I wore Film Noir yesterday and it was pure


  I really need to get Film Noir I keep putting it off


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Soo now I need Spirit, and Twig, and Verve, and Retro (how have I never heard of Retro??? it's beautiful!) and of course I've been needing Media.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really need to get Film Noir I keep putting it off


Do it! I put it off for months, and it's now one of my favorite shades.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Soo now I need Spirit, and Twig, and Verve, and Retro (how have I never heard of Retro??? it's beautiful!) and of course I've been needing Media.


  Right? I had been ignoring those lippies for I don't even know how long up until maybe a month ago. Poor ignored lippies. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Same! I wore Film Noir yesterday and it was pure


  I love Film Noir


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really need to get Film Noir I keep putting it off







  If you buy Film Noir, I'll break down and finally buy Chili. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> If you buy Film Noir, I'll break down and finally buy Chili. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

:thud:  I am so screwed.


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 10, 2014)

If you HAD to choose between Vice 3 and Lorac Mega Pro Palette, which would y'all choose?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am so screwed.








 pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> If you HAD to choose between Vice 3 and Lorac Mega Pro Palette, which would y'all choose?


  I'd get the LORAC one.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 10, 2014)

Just ordered Miles of Mac book. I'm not sure with Vice 3. Too many launches!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> If you HAD to choose between Vice 3 and Lorac Mega Pro Palette, which would y'all choose?


  Damn!! That's a hard one ..I like Lorac Mega pro better


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd get the LORAC one.


  Kinda what I'm thinking. I think Vice 3 has way prettier colors, but the pro palette just seems more practical to me, like I'd use it more. Ugh, so hard.


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 10, 2014)

Whoops. Posted twice by accident.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Kinda what I'm thinking. I think Vice 3 has way prettier colors, but the pro palette just seems more practical to me, like I'd use it more. Ugh, so hard.


  I like the colours in the Lorac better, they aren't all shimmery like Vice and it seems like a palette that'd be easier to go from day to night with.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> If you HAD to choose between Vice 3 and Lorac Mega Pro Palette, which would y'all choose?


  Realistically Lorac Mega probably, but that green from Vice 3 is sucking me in...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted to grab that and Morning Coffee plwp but they were out of stock the last time I went.   Morning Coffee:


Morning Coffee!  I need it!  





Subparbrina said:


> If you HAD to choose between Vice 3 and Lorac Mega Pro Palette, which would y'all choose?


Lorac mega Pro!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:  If you buy Film Noir, I'll break down and finally buy Chili. lol


I don't have either of those :lol: I've tried them and love them and never pick them up....why?! Idk :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lorac mega Pro!


  It's quite the beauty of a liner!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've tried them and love them and never pick them up....why?! Idk :/


  I've tried on Chili I don't even know how may times and always leave it behind. Poor Chili.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've tried on Chili I don't even know how may times and always leave it behind. Poor Chili.


Poor chili....and I bet it is amazing on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Poor chili....and I bet it is amazing on you!


  Not to toot my own horn, but it looks pretty good. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but it looks pretty good. lol


Toot Toot!


----------



## CarmenK (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but it looks pretty good. lol


   How dare you pass up a lipstick that looks good on you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've tried on Chili I don't even know how may times and always leave it behind. Poor Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> How dare you pass up a lipstick that looks good on you!


  I know, I don't know what my problem is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poor Chili you need to take it home already  :haha:


Brows! :kissy:


----------



## Melrose (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Thanks girl! I gotta check some of those out. It's been a loooooong day and momma needs a new lippie to soothe the pain.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Brows!








Hey Girl!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks girl! I gotta check some of those out. It's been a loooooong day and momma needs a new lippie to soothe the pain.


  Sorry to hear your day was long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My day has been kinda long too, we're removing some areas from our service area that we don't want to go to anymore because they're too far and not cost effective, so I've spent most of my afternoon removing almost 400 zip codes from our contractor profile. I need a new lippy or two and a drink. lol


----------



## Melrose (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry to hear your day was long. :hug:  My day has been kinda long too, we're removing some areas from our service area that we don't want to go to anymore because they're too far and not cost effective, so I've spent most of my afternoon removing almost 400 zip codes from our contractor profile. I need a new lippy or two and a drink. lol


 Thanks Naomi, it's been 2 long days in a row. Yesterday was a 13 hour work day and today my students with special needs were out of control! I need my B2M lippies to make it all better. And whatever your drinking, make mine a double! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Naomi, it's been 2 long days in a row. Yesterday was a 13 hour work day and today my students with special needs were out of control! I need my B2M lippies to make it all better. And whatever your drinking, make mine a double!


  Oh that does sound tough! I can double those drinks up for ya, no problem!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hey Girl!!


How have you been?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 10, 2014)

Nightmoth or Vino?   Thinking of pairing it with Rebel, Diva, and possibly Fashion Revival and other dark lippies I have.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Yay on the swatches!
> 
> I've been using drugstore foundations up until recently..I just decided that I wanted better quality products but still can't afford most high end brands that would carry the light shades that I need.
> I just got a bareMinerals starter kit (with foundation in the lightest shade) and I'm loving it so far. my skin handles it well and I don't even look like I'm wearing foundation. No ashy/orangey/muddy ugliness anymore  Most foundations are too orange for me. But with the bareMinerals one I feel comfortable and don't constantly worry about weird discolorations on my face. It's not easy being so fair!  I try to accept and cherish it, though, whenever I can. For example by wearing vampy colors... F*** you people who stare at me like I'm a vampire.. I definitely prefer being the odd one out over fake tanning or burning my skin.


  Okay here's Heroine!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay here's Heroine!


  And here's Heroine in arm swatches:









  It goes like this:
  Top to bottom or left to right it's (I did multiple collections at once):
  Pure Fiction
  Wanting More
  Reckless Desire
  Gold Mirror
  VGR 2 Lipglass
  Peach Beige
  A Novel Romance
  Icon
  Yash
  Siss
  Shitaki
  VGR 2 lipstick
  Talk Sexy
  Yield to Love
  Good Kisser
  Hearts Aflame
Roxo
  Heroine
  Lingering Kiss
  Breaking Ground


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Nightmoth or Vino?   Thinking of pairing it with Rebel, Diva, and possibly Fashion Revival and other dark lippies I have.


Nightmoth if you want it to be dark! Vino will roughly make the colors stay the same.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thinking of pairing it with Rebel, Diva, and possibly Fashion Revival and other dark lippies I have.


  I love Vino with Rebel, haven't tried Nightmoth with it for some reason, but I'm sure it'd look lovely.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Vino with Rebel, haven't tried Nightmoth with it for some reason, but I'm sure it'd look lovely.





Dolly Snow said:


> Nightmoth if you want it to be dark! Vino will roughly make the colors stay the same.


  I feel like the little girl in the taco commercial who says "Why not both?" And everyone celebrates. :stars:  Thank youuuuuusssss!!! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I feel like the little girl in the taco commercial who says "Why not both?" And everyone celebrates. :stars:  Thank youuuuuusssss!!! :hug:


Yes why not both? :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 10, 2014)

Just got this in the mail!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just got this in the mail!


Pretty!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just got this in the mail!


Pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

Ordering my nieces Halloween costumes today! 
  And trying to decide which perfume to get for my birthday, Daisy Dream or Daisy eau So fresh?
  I love both....help?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordering my nieces Halloween costumes today!
> And trying to decide which perfume to get for my birthday, Daisy Dream or Daisy eau So fresh?
> I love both....help?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordering my nieces Halloween costumes today!  And trying to decide which perfume to get for my birthday, Daisy Dream or Daisy eau So fresh? I love both....help?


I wish I could help, but I don't know what either of those smells like. Are they any better that the other Daisy perfumes?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lmao
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> ...


  Supposedly yes lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao   Supposedly yes lol


Well that's definitely a good thing because I am not a fan of the others! I like the idea of dreaming in a field of daisies though so I'm going to say Daisy Dream. Lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao
> 
> Supposedly yes lol
> 
> ...


  I'm going to say Daisy Dream too - I like the bottle on that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to say Daisy Dream too - I like the bottle on that.
> The bottle is gorgeous!
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  Daisy dream is very dream like! 

  You both convinced me Daisy Dream it is!


----------



## jenise (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The bottle is gorgeous!  Daisy dream is very dream like!   You both convinced me Daisy Dream it is!


 Another vote for daisy dream :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The bottle is gorgeous!  Daisy dream is very dream like!   You both convinced me Daisy Dream it is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

jenise said:


> Another vote for daisy dream


  ordering it in a min


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## jenise (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ordering it in a min :eyelove:


 Yay! I've been wearing it everyday since I got it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay! I've been wearing it everyday since I got it!


Yay! That is good to hear!


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 11, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay here's Heroine!


  Looks great on you! Definitely going to lip swatch it when the Matte Collection releases


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordering my nieces Halloween costumes today!  And trying to decide which perfume to get for my birthday, Daisy Dream or Daisy eau So fresh? I love both....help?


  I bought daisy dream a few weeks ago and I loveeee it


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

I was naughty today I bought two new pairs of shoes and I B2M'd for Russian Red. And tomorrow I'm picking up some new jewellery that I bought last week, I had to wait for them to resize it coz my fingers and wrists are abnormally small lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I bought daisy dream a few weeks ago and I loveeee it


I'm ordering it today! Yesterday just never happened. But I will today


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ordering it today! Yesterday just never happened. But I will today


  Woohooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I was naughty today I bought two new pairs of shoes and I B2M'd for Russian Red. And tomorrow I'm picking up some new jewellery that I bought last week, I had to wait for them to resize it coz my fingers and wrists are abnormally small lol.


Technically you weren't bad as you b2m for Russian Red!  Lol are they, that kinda sucks when you are jewellery shopping.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Technically you weren't bad as you b2m for Russian Red!  Lol are they, that kinda sucks when you are jewellery shopping.


  Lol true but I didn't plan on spending money and I ended up getting heels and sandals. But they're pretty  yeah bad I have to pay almost $70 just to resize the ring and bracelet so it's annoying!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lol true but I didn't plan on spending money and I ended up getting heels and sandals. But they're pretty  yeah bad I have to pay almost $70 just to resize the ring and bracelet so it's annoying!


At least on sale? I know what you mean, you go for one item and come out with 4 :sigh:


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least on sale? I know what you mean, you go for one item and come out with 4 :sigh:


  Haha so true. Nope, full price! Now I have to be good and save for the October collections.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Haha so true. Nope, full price! Now I have to be good and save for the October collections.


Yes you do..or you'll have to skip a lot! :whip: And we both know you don't wanna do that :lol:


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes you do..or you'll have to skip a lot! :whip: And we both know you don't wanna do that :lol:


  I know I know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I know I know


:lol: awww  Did you see the Holiday Collection swatch pics? Now I want pigments lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you see the Holiday Collection swatch pics? Now I want pigments lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


So bad! Lol I am in love with 2 pressed pigments  I can tell I won't hesitate to buy them


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can tell I won't hesitate to buy them


  I'm liking 2 of them too, but will probably end up skipping them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm liking 2 of them too, but will probably end up skipping them.


Why?  The price is putting me off, and how big are they?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The price is putting me off, and how big are they?


  The regular loose pigments are 4.5 grams and come in a little jar. I've never used the pressed pigments before but the site says they're 3 grams and the HM ones are minis so I'm guessing they're even smaller than that. I'm also not so down with paying $20 for a pigment, I've never paid over $9 for one before and am not all that apt to start doing so now. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The regular loose pigments are 4.5 grams and come in a little jar. I've never used the pressed pigments before but the site says they're 3 grams and the HM ones are minis so I'm guessing they're even smaller than that. I'm also not so down with paying $20 for a pigment, I've never paid over $9 for one before and am not all that apt to start doing so now. lol


Geez that sounds small!  Maybe 1 lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe 1 lol


  They're definitely purty though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're definitely purty though!


they are and I am being dragged in. 2 shades are what I love and I don't have any pigments


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 2 shades are what I love and I don't have any pigments


  You should get them then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just skipping because I have no business buying any kind of pigment pressed or loose for the rest of my life. It'd have to be a holy grail type of colour for me to break my pigment no buy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You should get them then! :flower:  I'm just skipping because I have no business buying any kind of pigment pressed or loose for the rest of my life. It'd have to be a holy grail type of colour for me to break my pigment no buy.


Girl you have a point. Besides I am sure you have dupes. You do have a gazillion pigments lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl you have a point. Besides I am sure you have dupes. You do have a gazillion pigments lol


  It's a pretty good possibility that I have something at least in the same vein.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: awww  Did you see the Holiday Collection swatch pics? Now I want pigments lol


  Yes I did! So far I'm only interested in the two matte lippies plus the blushes. Maybe some pressed piggies too... What are you eyeing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Yes I did! So far I'm only interested in the two matte lippies plus the blushes. Maybe some pressed piggies too... What are you eyeing?


Uh 2 lippies so far and 2 pressed pigments. Not to bad really lol


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uh 2 lippies so far and 2 pressed pigments. Not to bad really lol


  That's not bad at all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> That's not bad at all!


Nor is yours so far lol I hope the other collections are shit lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

I was bad. I needed a neutral blush to go with my vampy lipsticks so I got Pink Cult.   Then I went to Sephora and got the KvD liquid lipstick in Lolita. Oops.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 11, 2014)

I just got a $75 Sephora giftcard from my manager as a wedding gift. Uh oh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got a $75 Sephora giftcard from my manager as a wedding gift. Uh oh.


Spend the shit outta it :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was bad. I needed a neutral blush to go with my vampy lipsticks so I got Pink Cult.   Then I went to Sephora and got the KvD liquid lipstick in Lolita. Oops.


:lol: sounds like you did good today


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spend the shit outta it :lol:


 I have no idea what to get!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have no idea what to get!


A few Nars Audacious lipsticks. The Maya Mia Palette....


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: sounds like you did good today


  My wallet disagrees!  I've got the VGR2 gloss swatched on my hand as well as Vampira and I'm seriously tempted to go get both. But I already have Wicked so I'm not sure I need Vampira. Gonna swatch side by side when i get home.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My wallet disagrees!  I've got the VGR2 gloss swatched on my hand as well as Vampira and I'm seriously tempted to go get both. But I already have Wicked so I'm not sure I need Vampira. Gonna swatch side by side when i get home.


I think Vampira is darker lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think Vampira is darker lol


  Yeah it looks pretty dark... Which I love lol. They had three in stock so if it's different enough for me to justify I'll go back.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah it looks pretty dark... Which I love lol. They had three in stock so if it's different enough for me to justify I'll go back.


I love how dark Vampira is too. You should lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Ordered Daisy Dream


----------



## jenise (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordered Daisy Dream


 :nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> :nanas:


:yaay: that's how I feel


----------



## mel33t (Sep 11, 2014)

Such a crazy day!! Had a few seconds at lunch to pop on. Yay for Dolly and her dreams of Daisy and holiday collections! :stars:   What else did I miss?! I'm picking up Nightmoth and Vino tonight, and Uninterrupted too I think. I've been using Lie Low all over the lid lately and it's


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should lol


Yep they are waaaaay different. Vampira is so beautiful.

  I put on Lolita as soon as I got home and I love the formula.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Such a crazy day!! Had a few seconds at lunch to pop on. Yay for Dolly and her dreams of Daisy and holiday collections! :stars:   What else did I miss?! I'm picking up Nightmoth and Vino tonight, and Uninterrupted too I think. I've been using Lie Low all over the lid lately and it's


Those four items are great! Both liners are must haves! Uninterrupted and Lie Low are two eyeshadows I've been meaning to buy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yep they are waaaaay different. Vampira is so beautiful.  I put on Lolita as soon as I got home and I love the formula.


Go back get Vampira oke:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Go back get Vampira


  I will have to tomorrow. The HEAT bus stops running around 6. Don't wanna get stranded at the mall! lol.

  I swatched the VGR2 gloss on my hand and it's pretty but its sooooo sticky. I just can't justify it. Especially with me backing up the lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I will have to tomorrow. The HEAT bus stops running around 6. Don't wanna get stranded at the mall! lol.  I swatched the VGR2 gloss on my hand and it's pretty but its sooooo sticky. I just can't justify it. Especially with me backing up the lipstick.


Lol agreed we don't want you stranded. Glad you are backing it up, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been doing so good with my no buy/low buy, but I'm afraid I will be buying all the things during the holidays.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P.S.  I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it is not limited to MAC.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I've been doing so good with my no buy/low buy, but I'm afraid I will be buying all the things during the holidays.  :haha:   P.S.  I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it is not limited to MAC.  eace:


Thank you for doing that. I've been meaning to ask if it could be moved lol  And the holidays kill the wallets all the time


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordered Daisy Dream


  Love that smell dolly I tried it about a month ago I asked hubby to get me it mmmm maybe he did for my birthday next month but I doubt it lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordered Daisy Dream


  Nice  when I got Lolita, the SA gave me a sample of that. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Nice  when I got Lolita, the SA gave me a sample of that. Can't wait to try it.


  I hope you love it.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully he does, he is always surprising you...so maybe.  I hope you love it.


   Hi dolly yer I know If he has he would of hidden it away and prob forget like he did with my links of London watch lol he bought it in march for my birthday in oct  And come Xmas he gave it me as he had found it in a cuboard when he was tidying up and thought what is that lol Anyways when he goes bk to work Sunday I will ask him if he can see any of the Simpsons make up for back ups  I won't tell him they are back ups lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

So Quinn wanted me to drive her to the mall.

  I bought Vampira.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So Quinn wanted me to drive her to the mall.  I bought Vampira.


Yay! :yahoo:


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor is yours so far lol I hope the other collections are shit lol


  Haha me too! I'm going to be extra picky with what I buy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Haha me too! I'm going to be extra picky with what I buy.


Lol we both need to be picky!  I went and b2m'd for Film Nior and Diva


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol we both need to be picky!  I went and b2m'd for Film Nior and Diva


  Niceeee good choices. I wanna see FN on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Niceeee good choices. I wanna see FN on you!


  Next time I am out an about I will take a pic in FN


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

In the spirit of Halloween! 

  Alright I have a question for you all......


  What is your all time fave Halloween costume you have ever worn, or saw?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi dolly my birthday is Halloween  I don't dress up though !


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Next time I am out an about I will take a pic in FN


  Ok cool


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the spirit of Halloween!
> 
> Alright I have a question for you all......
> 
> ...


  I went as a psychopath once. Loved it. Built my own straightjacket with velcro strips, wore insane looking lenses and and styled my short red hair all frizzy and wild. Combined with dark circles and blueish-green veins under my eyes that I created with make up.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the spirit of Halloween!   Alright I have a question for you all......   What is your all time fave Halloween costume you have ever worn, or saw?


  Do kid costumes count? My mom sews and made me a flower one year. I had a flower pot hanging around me on suspenders and a huge plushie-like fabric flower tied around my head.   I was epic.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the spirit of Halloween!   Alright I have a question for you all......   What is your all time fave Halloween costume you have ever worn, or saw?


  Dunno about saw, but my best Halloween costume was of a Silent Hill nurse. I wore it to work in our schools haunted house. I loved scaring the crap out of people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wouldn't let me save it from my own fb so had to screenshot.


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wouldn't let me save it from my own fb so had to screenshot.


  Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wouldn't let me save it from my own fb so had to screenshot.


  Awesome costume!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went and b2m'd for Film Nior and Diva


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the spirit of Halloween!
> 
> Alright I have a question for you all......
> 
> ...


  I went trick or treating as Pinhead from Hellraiser about 3 years ago (yes I sure did go at the age of 28!) Putting the pins in was a  PAIN! I'd totally do it again though. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome costume!


Thank you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

T just posted a review of Vice 3. It doesn't look like it's swatching well to be honest. They just don't look as buttery as my Vice 2 (which honestly isn't all that wonderful.. I have a Lorac quad that's 10x better) and I'm just not gonna pay $60 for something I'm not impressed with. It's a shame too, because I love the packaging. Guess it's just Lorac Mega Pro for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> T just posted a review of Vice 3. It doesn't look like it's swatching well to be honest. They just don't look as buttery as my Vice 2 (which honestly isn't all that wonderful.. I have a Lorac quad that's 10x better) and I'm just not gonna pay $60 for something I'm not impressed with. It's a shame too, because I love the packaging. Guess it's just Lorac Mega Pro for me.


  I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing. Some of the shades also look pretty similar to other shades in some of their other palettes. I think the LORAC is a better deal and hope it turns out to swatch better than this UD one.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing. Some of the shades also look pretty similar to other shades in some of their other palettes. I think the LORAC is a better deal and hope it turns out to swatch better than this UD one.


I'm thinking it will. Lorac seems to have good quality shadows in all of their palettes. They look soooo buttery in swatches. I have the TANtalEYES (yeah I know lol) quad and it's soooo pigmented and nice. I'm waiting for HSN to ship my Pro 2... so excited! And I want the Unzipped because rose tones.


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 12, 2014)

The Balm is on Hautelook today! Anyone here have mary lou manizer?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> The Balm is on Hautelook today! Anyone here have mary lou manizer?


  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mary Lou Manizer! It's such a pretty champagne colour! It's really pigmented though so if you get it, I'd suggest using a fan brush or just barely tapping the top of it because it's real easy to over highlight with it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

I almost want the How About Them Apples palette just for the man candy packaging. lol


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh I like heavy pigmentation. I'm going to pick it up! Thanks!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 12, 2014)

Not a makeup buy, but I got my first ever set of acrylic nails today!  I just went with a basic permanent french, short length, with a little rhinestone on each ring finger.  I'm in love!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Oooh I like heavy pigmentation. I'm going to pick it up! Thanks!


  You're welcome! I hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Not a makeup buy, but I got my first ever set of acrylic nails today!  I just went with a basic permanent french, short length, with a little rhinestone on each ring finger.  I'm in love!


  Sounds super cute! I love when they can add a little bling!  I've been thinking about getting my nails done since I haven't done so in years. Maybe I'll do that this weekend!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi dolly my birthday is Halloween  I don't dress up though !


No fancy dress party? It is my sisters friends birthday too, they don't dress up either lol  





NaomiH said:


> I went trick or treating as Pinhead from Hellraiser about 3 years ago (yes I sure did go at the age of 28!) Putting the pins in was a  PAIN! I'd totally do it again though. lol


I think it is cool to dress up at any age! Sounds like a really cool costume! Bet it looked awesome!   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dunno about saw, but my best Halloween costume was of a Silent Hill nurse. I wore it to work in our schools haunted house. I loved scaring the crap out of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my lol love it!   





Anaphora said:


> Do kid costumes count? My mom sews and made me a flower one year. I had a flower pot hanging around me on suspenders and a huge plushie-like fabric flower tied around my head.   I was epic.


Adorable!   





VelvetLips said:


> I went as a psychopath once. Loved it. Built my own straightjacket with velcro strips, wore insane looking lenses and and styled my short red hair all frizzy and wild. Combined with dark circles and blueish-green veins under my eyes that I created with make up.


Love this idea. Bet it looked awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordered Daisy Dream


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Where the hell is @Vineetha ?!?!?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Where the hell is @Vineetha  ?!?!?!


Been wondering the same


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

TEEHEE @Dolly Snow


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been wondering the same


  Hope she's okay!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love this idea. Bet it looked awesome.


  It was pretty cool but a TON of work. How have you been Dolly? When's your bday? I know it's coming up but can't remember the day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TEEHEE @Dolly Snow


Lol he never should wear those filthy things called pants


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol he never should wear those filthy things called pants


  Agreed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was pretty cool but a TON of work. How have you been Dolly? When's your bday? I know it's coming up but can't remember the day


It's been hard. But I am dealing. We saw the last of the doctors. We are going ahead with furthering the process of Heart surgery despite my mothers kidneys not being great. But I am ok. I have to be. How are you? It is on the 22nd of September.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

Which reminds me, the head and neck specialist who is helping us try and get my moms hearing back called. He had an appointment on the 29th....my mom told me to say no, because doesn't rocky horror come out that morning. I don't want you to miss it......  she is awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

For whenever you come back V! (@Vineetha )
  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/12/daryl-dixon-is-the-sexiest-man-alive-in-the-world-of-the-dead-2265996?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is on the 22nd of September.


  I sure hope everything goes well during and after her surgery and I'm so sorry she's having all these horrible health problems. Big hugs to her and you.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He had an appointment on the 29th....my mom told me to say no, because doesn't rocky horror come out that morning. I don't want you to miss it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I say that is way more important and you should take it because who knows when she'll be able to get another appt! Plus who knows, the collections have been going up between 6-8am my time so if you're up between 4-6am your time you should be able to still get your stuff.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope everything goes well during and after her surgery and I'm so sorry she's having all these horrible health problems. Big hugs to her and you. :hug:


Me too! It is just one thing after another. I really hope it is all worth it in the end. I've been trying to get her back to her normal self, trying to get her to walk, her hearing back. Everything back up to her oldself like she wants. It would suck if doing all this was for nothing and she died too soon.  That is the saddest part, realizing this could be it.  I know we all die, but I never thought this would be it.   Thank you for the support. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I say that is way more important and you should take it because who knows when she'll be able to get another appt! Plus who knows, the collections have been going up between 6-8am my time so if you're up between 4-6am your time you should be able to still get your stuff.


I did. I don't mind going. I've gone with no sleep before. I'll nap for sure and really take it easy.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll nap for sure and really take it easy.


  Plus it'd probably be safe to go to bed at like 11 or 12 and just wake up early so you still get some sleep and then maybe grab a nap after the appt!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you for the support.


  I haven't had to go through losing a parent yet and can only imagine what you're going through right now. I really hope she's able to make a full recovery after all the surgeries or in the very least find herself in better health than what she went in with and that she can have some more years added to her life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Plus it'd probably be safe to go to bed at like 11 or 12 and just wake up early so you still get some sleep and then maybe grab a nap after the appt!


Exactly that is my plan! Sounds easy enough lol  





NaomiH said:


> I haven't had to go through losing a parent yet and can only imagine what you're going through right now. I really hope she's able to make a full recovery after all the surgeries or in the very least find herself in better health than what she went in with and that she can have some more years added to her life. :frenz:


That is what I am really hoping for too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

How is everyone today?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone today?


  Great  just got a couple Zara outfits in the mail, now I'm waiting on nars Vivien and Vera to get here in the mail  yourself?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Great  just got a couple Zara outfits in the mail, now I'm waiting on nars Vivien and Vera to get here in the mail  yourself?


You'll have to swatch Vivien for me when you get it  I'm good


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> The Balm is on Hautelook today! Anyone here have mary lou manizer?
> I
> 
> 
> ...


  I was looking at the Mary-Lou Manizer but I opted for Betty-Lou instead.  I also picked up the NUDE'tude palette and blushes in Toile and Pinstripe.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ordered Daisy Dream


 I bought the rollerball a few weeks ago but I haven't had the $92 or whatever it is to splurge on the big one... I want it so bad though it smells so nice. I already have Daisy, Daisy Delight and Dot I love MJ perfumes.  I think this thread is where I belong I'm such a shopping addict.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I bought the rollerball a few weeks ago but I haven't had the $92 or whatever it is to splurge on the big one... I want it so bad though it smells so nice. I already have Daisy, Daisy Delight and Dot I love MJ perfumes.  I think this thread is where I belong I'm such a shopping addict.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

Hope this hasn't already been posted... If any of you were wanting Pink Sprinkles from Simpsons, it's restocked on the MAC site.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

Oooh Dolly let me know if it ends up being a legit bottle because I'd much rather pay $60 for it lol. I'm wary of "too good to be true" priced perfume buys now after getting a fake marc jacobs daisy for $50, luckily I was refunded by paypal but yeah lol I could tell right away it was fake because it smelled nothing like daisy, but the box and bottle looked legitimate except for the fact that the back in the tiny fine print it said "Marc Jacods" hahaha.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

I also ordered Taupe, Pink Cult, Good Kisser and a bu of Lingering Kiss the other day I've been bad this week...oh and two illamasqua lip glosses in frenzy and hermetic.


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 14, 2014)

My sister said she would bring me something from the U.S. because she is spending 5 months there and MAC is so much cheaper (almost half price in comparison to German prices)
  I want to tell her three perm MAC lipsticks that she can bring for me  

  Any ideas? I'm a make up addiction newbie so there are still many that I don't have. But i'm not looking for reds right now (except purplish/burgundy reds) I'm a pale NW with hazel eyes and dark hair.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the spirit of Halloween!   Alright I have a question for you all......   What is your all time fave Halloween costume you have ever worn, or saw?








  I make my kids' costumes.  Last year I made my youngest this Steve costume.  In the past I've made: Mecha-Godzilla  Link  Mario Princess Peach


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 14, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I also ordered Taupe, Pink Cult, Good Kisser and a bu of Lingering Kiss the other day I've been bad this week...oh and two illamasqua lip glosses in frenzy and hermetic.


I want to try some Illamasqua lipsticks so badly. I'm so bummed Sephora stopped carrying them. I really wanted Kontrol and Disciple, but they don't sell Disciple in the US


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 14, 2014)

I know it sucks to order Illasmasqua products here in the US because it's just not easily accesible.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I make my kids' costumes.  Last year I made my youngest this Steve costume.  In the past I've made: Mecha-Godzilla  Link  Mario Princess Peach


That is so awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Oooh Dolly let me know if it ends up being a legit bottle because I'd much rather pay $60 for it lol. I'm wary of "too good to be true" priced perfume buys now after getting a fake marc jacobs daisy for $50, luckily I was refunded by paypal but yeah lol I could tell right away it was fake because it smelled nothing like daisy, but the box and bottle looked legitimate except for the fact that the back in the tiny fine print it said "Marc Jacods" hahaha.


I will let you know babe. Lol aww that sucks. Hopefully this is legit. I sometimes order perfumes on amazon and so far no fakes. So fingers crossed.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is so awesome!


  Thanks Dolly!  I love Halloween!  What are your nieces going to be?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm so tired ladies. I ended up in the emergency all night and morning with my mom  Didn't want to take any chances, so I made her go.  We are home now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Dolly!  I love Halloween!  What are your nieces going to be?


The eldest is going to be Alice from Pandora Hearts. The youngest is going to be Sofia the first :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so tired ladies. I ended up in the emergency all night and morning with my mom  Didn't want to take any chances, so I made her go.  We are home now.


  Oh no!! I hope your mom is ok.   Try to get some rest!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The eldest is going to be Alice from Pandora Hearts. The youngest is going to be Sofia the first :lol:


  I don't know Alice from Pandor Hearts but I think you mentioned it on another thread.  Sofia the 1st is soo cute.  Get some rest...take care of yourself!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I don't know Alice from Pandor Hearts but I think you mentioned it on another thread.  Sofia the 1st is soo cute.  Get some rest...take care of yourself!





walkingdead said:


> Oh no!! I hope your mom is ok.   Try to get some rest!


I did. Pandora hearts is basically Alice In Wonderland...lol but different. My lil niece is obsessed with Sofia. We bought the whole gown, shoes, tiara and amulet from the disneystore. The  other we bought from china, they make um to order. Gotta order the boots this friday.  I am going to rest, at least put my feet up. They hurt :/


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did. Pandora hearts is basically Alice In Wonderland...lol but different. My lil niece is obsessed with Sofia. We bought the whole gown, shoes, tiara and amulet from the disneystore. The  other we bought from china, they make um to order. Gotta order the boots this friday.  I am going to rest, at least put my feet up. They hurt :/


  Can you post pics of the Alice costume when you have a chance?  It sounds cute.  How old are your nieces?  Yes put your feet up and relax!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Can you post pics of the Alice costume when you have a chance?  It sounds cute.  How old are your nieces?  Yes put your feet up and relax!


Oh yea of course hun, no problem. 13 and 4....love them to bits


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We are home now.









Dolly and have a rest.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yea of course hun, no problem. 13 and 4....love them to bits


  Awww!  You're a great Aunt!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dolly and have a rest.


I napped for two hours...still feel really off. Going back to nap now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Awww!  You're a great Aunt!


I wish...but I guess being the fave aunt counts :lol: They tell me often   I would love to see your Princess Peach costume


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish...but I guess being the fave aunt counts :lol: They tell me often   I would love to see your Princess Peach costume


  How awesome you're their favorite aunt!  I'll have to dig up the pictures of the Princess Peach  costume.  It was 5 years ago.  But I'll look.  Hope you have a nice nap!  Naps ate the best!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly, I found the pictures ~ I guess I had a Nintendo theme going on that year.  The Mario costume won a prize that year.  I had trouble with the Princess Peach costume and stayed up on all night to finish it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly, I found the pictures ~ I guess I had a Nintendo theme going on that year.  The Mario costume won a prize that year.  I had trouble with the Princess Peach costume and stayed up on all night to finish it.


Wow! You have talent! Those look amazing. You are such a wonderful mother


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How awesome you're their favorite aunt!  I'll have to dig up the pictures of the Princess Peach  costume.  It was 5 years ago.  But I'll look.  Hope you have a nice nap!  Naps ate the best!


I did. Except for the heat. Lol yea it is kinda sweet. Love those girls like they were my own.  You are such an awesome mom. My mom used to make all my Halloween outfits.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly, I found the pictures ~ I guess I had a Nintendo theme going on that year.  The Mario costume won a prize that year.  I had trouble with the Princess Peach costume and stayed up on all night to finish it.


That is just awesome! Too cute! You did an amazing job! I used to love to play Mario Bros with our son.

  I made our son a big furry Ewok costume one year lol. Fun stuff.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow! You have talent! Those look amazing. You are such a wonderful mother


  Thank you Dolly!  Thanks for asking to see the costume I had fun looking at all the pictures of the kids when they were younger.  They grow up do fast!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That is just awesome! Too cute! You did an amazing job! I used to love to play Mario Bros with our son.  I made our son a big furry Ewok costume one year lol. Fun stuff.


Ewok! :lol: so awesome. Star wars fan huh your son?. My brother too lol, he made me and my sis obsessed too. He even named one of his daughters Leia :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Dolly!  Thanks for asking to see the costume I had fun looking at all the pictures of the kids when they were younger.  They grow up do fast!


No need to say thanks babe. I sbould say thank you, for allowing me to look at your awesome work and adorable kids. You are awesome. I hope your kids know just how awesome their mom is


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That is just awesome! Too cute! You did an amazing job! I used to love to play Mario Bros with our son.  I made our son a big furry Ewok costume one year lol. Fun stuff.


  I would love to see that Ewok costume!  They grow up soo fast.  I use to stay up all night making costumes now I stay up all night stalking make up,.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did. Except for the heat. Lol yea it is kinda sweet. Love those girls like they were my own.  You are such an awesome mom. My mom used to make all my Halloween outfits.


  Thanks


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ewok! :lol: so awesome. Star wars fan huh your son?. My brother too lol, he made me and my sis obsessed too. He even named one of his daughters Leia :lol:


  Leia is such a pretty name,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Leia is such a pretty name,


Erika is the eldest and leia the youngest. I have a nephew Josh too but he is from my older brother. Josh is one year younger than me lol and has 2 kids himself.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I want to try some Illamasqua lipsticks so badly. I'm so bummed Sephora stopped carrying them. I really wanted Kontrol and Disciple, but they don't sell Disciple in the US


 Yeah, I got the lip glosses off eBay. I only have Kontrol currently but I love it, it's such a unique color. I'm really bummed illamasqua pulled out of the us market because they make awesome makeup.


----------



## jenise (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly, I found the pictures ~ I guess I had a Nintendo theme going on that year.  The Mario costume won a prize that year.  I had trouble with the Princess Peach costume and stayed up on all night to finish it.


 Adorable!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Erika os the eldest and leia the youngest. I have a nephew Josh too but he is from my older brother. Josh is one year younger than me lol and has 2 kids himself.


  Wow! So that makes you a Grand-aunt!  LOL!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Adorable!


  Thanks Jenise!


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone else excited about Sugarpill's Sparkle Baby palette?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! So that makes you a Grand-aunt! LOL!


  Yes lol but I never see them in person.
  Only on FB, they are adorable kids.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so tired ladies. I ended up in the emergency all night and morning with my mom  Didn't want to take any chances, so I made her go.  We are home now.


   Hope your all ok dolly ️️️️️️️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hope your all ok dolly ️️️️️️️


Hey hun. i am


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 15, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> My sister said she would bring me something from the U.S. because she is spending 5 months there and MAC is so much cheaper (almost half price in comparison to German prices)
> I want to tell her three perm MAC lipsticks that she can bring for me
> 
> Any ideas? I'm a make up addiction newbie so there are still many that I don't have. But i'm not looking for reds right now (except purplish/burgundy reds) I'm a pale NW with hazel eyes and dark hair.


  I'd  really appreciate a suggestion  Right now I have Media and Heroine on my list.

  I might want to add a nice daytime pink. I'm thinking maybe Angel or Creme Cup or something like Pink Pearl Pop or Full of Seoul.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'd  really appreciate a suggestion  Right now I have Media and Heroine on my list.  I might want to add a nice daytime pink. I'm thinking maybe Angel or Creme Cup or something like Pink Pearl Pop or Full of Seoul.


Pink Pearl Pop is a great pink with hints of lavender.


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pink Pearl Pop is a great pink with hints of lavender.


  Ohh hints of lavender sounds right up my alley. Thank you.

  I also had Speed Dial and Chatterbox in mind but I think they are rather bright and my collection is more lacking in the subtle color department.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone today?


  Bit late, but doing okay so far! Got my Bliss SOA polishes on Saturday and have been wearing Jax. I ended up only getting Jax and Jax 2.0 which is pretty but sadly a total dupe of one of my other polishes. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I was looking at the Mary-Lou Manizer but I opted for Betty-Lou instead.  I also picked up the NUDE'tude palette and blushes in Toile and Pinstripe.


  Oh let me know how you like Betty! I've been going back and forth on that for ages.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will let you know babe. Lol aww that sucks. Hopefully this is legit. I sometimes order perfumes on amazon and so far no fakes. So fingers crossed.


  I've never had an issue ordering perfume from them either, especially if it is shipping directly from Amazon. I've gotten a Jean Paul Gaultier and Armani perfume from Amazon and they're legit.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We are home now.


  Is she okay?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

@walkingdead your kiddos are adorable and those costumes look fantastic!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Anyone else excited about Sugarpill's Sparkle Baby palette?


  Yes! I love SP shadows!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead  your kiddos are adorable and those costumes look fantastic!


  Thanks Naomi!  How've you been?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Naomi! How've you been?


  Pretty good, thanks! Yourself?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty good, thanks! Yourself?


  Busy at home & work.  Think I'm getting a cold... Hope it's north at crazy virus going around.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Busy at home & work. Think I'm getting a cold... Hope it's north at crazy virus going around.


  Oh that stinks, I hope you feel better soon and that it isn't that virus!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the Mary-Lou Manizer but I opted for Betty-Lou instead.  I also picked up the NUDE'tude palette and blushes in Toile and Pinstripe.
> ...


  I will let you know. I can't wait to get it. Should be coming by the end of the month.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I will let you know. I can't wait to get it. Should be coming by the end of the month.








 cool thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bit late, but doing okay so far! Got my Bliss SOA polishes on Saturday and have been wearing Jax. I ended up only getting Jax and Jax 2.0 which is pretty but sadly a total dupe of one of my other polishes. :/


I'd love to see pics. i need to order soon. Sadly I forgot lol Glad you love them though  How do they wear?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Is she okay?


She is. She needs to rest and take some meds...hopefully they help.  :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never had an issue ordering perfume from them either, especially if it is shipping directly from Amazon. I've gotten a Jean Paul Gaultier and Armani perfume from Amazon and they're legit.


   Amazon has to clearly make sure product is legit....I hope lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

Where in the hell did V go?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazon has to clearly make sure product is legit....I hope lol


  I'd assume they did, that's a hit to their rep if they don't! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Where in the hell did V go?


  I don't know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know


I'm worried


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd assume they did, that's a hit to their rep if they don't! lol


Lol true.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm worried


  So am I. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I. I hope she's okay.


Me too    [@]Vineetha[/@] We miss you


----------



## jenise (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too    [@]Vineetha[/@] We miss you


 I was wondering the same!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

ABH does it again! Another palette!


----------



## jenise (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ABH does it again! Another palette!


 It is SO gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> It is SO gorgeous !!!!!!!


Now I need to pick between that new one or the maya mia one :lol:


----------



## jenise (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Now I need to pick between that new one or the maya mia one :lol:


 I vote for the new one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> I vote for the new one


Thinking the same. Just because they are all new shades to me lol


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Where in the hell did V go?


  Yeah - where is she?  I was looking for her the other day


----------



## jenise (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thinking the same. Just because they are all new shades to me lol


 Exactly! So happy I decided not to get maya Mia bc of the repeat shades since I love this new one even moreeee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah - where is she?  I was looking for her the other day


No idea


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Exactly! So happy I decided not to get maya Mia bc of the repeat shades since I love this new one even moreeee


Agreed. The repeated shades had put me off too. This new one is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

@walkingdead this is Alice from Pandora hearts.
  Basically my nieces costume.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @walkingdead  this is Alice from Pandora hearts. Basically my nieces costume.


 OMG  it's Japanese Anime!  I love it and you guys had it made right?  Did those boots yet?  They look cool!    Are you dressing up and is anyone else here dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Are you dressing up and is anyone else here dressing up for Halloween?


  Yea Japanese Anime, she is obsessed. She has most of the books and she draws these characters often.
  Yea we had it made, and we are ordering the boots this Friday. 
  I don't really dress up, I haven't in a very long time. I do my makeup like normal lol most people think I am dressed up because I am wearing something vampy.
  And it is like nah that is just me lol 
  The girls dad (my brother) always takes them trick or treating. He dresses up. He has always been big on Halloween! 
  Always in it for the scare


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea Japanese Anime, she is obsessed. She has most of the books and she draws these characters often. Yea we had it made, and we are ordering the boots this Friday.  I don't really dress up, I haven't in a very long time. I do my makeup like normal lol most people think I am dressed up because I am wearing something vampy. And it is like nah that is just me lol  The girls dad (my brother) always takes them trick or treating. He dresses up. He has always been big on Halloween!  Always in it for the scare hboy:


  LOL!  They think you're dressed up!   I love Halloween and decorating the house all halloweeny


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love Halloween and decorating the house all halloweeny


  As a child I used to hate halloween. Having an older brother who loved to scare the living daylights outta me was not fun.
  But as I grew up and such I find it exciting. I love shopping for decorations....now I just love it.
  Partially because the weather is always cold during that time of year


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

HALLOWEEN FTW!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HALLOWEEN FTW!!!








 kidding lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :fluffy:  kidding lol


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  It is funny how one little emoji can say a million words lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is funny how one little emoji can say a million words lol


It really is. I've actually had all emoji conversations with people before. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It really is. I've actually had all emoji conversations with people before. Lol


  Lol sounds like fun and pretty interesting


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol sounds like fun and pretty interesting


They're special alright. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're special alright. Lol








 I bet

  how are you today?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  I bet  how are you today?


I'm okay.  You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm okay.  You?


Could be better but I'm ok too. Glad you are ok   Did you try those Nyx simply vamp lip creams yet lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could be better but I'm ok too. Glad you are ok   Did you try those Nyx simply vamp lip creams yet lol


Can't say that I have! Haven't gotten around to going by Ulta. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't say that I have! Haven't gotten around to going by Ulta. You?


No not yet either...I want to.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No not yet either...I want to.


So do I, should of snagged some when ulta was doing 20% off around labor day. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I, should of snagged some when ulta was doing 20% off around labor day. :/


We both should have.  Maybe this weekend I can swing by


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We both should have.  Maybe this weekend I can swing by


Let me know how you like them if you do!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Let me know how you like them if you do!


Of course dearest Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course dearest Naomi


Gracias!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias!


----------



## violetta (Sep 15, 2014)

violetta said:


> Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca
> titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge.
> It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ).
> Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.
> ...


  Okay, so I just received my book from Amazon today .It is bigger than I thought (  12¾ x 9½  ) and it is 254 glorious pages of MAC promo images.
  It has exceeded my expectations . Full page photographs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  suitable for framing if one wanted to. I am even thinking of buying another copy  just to remove pages to frame  and keep my first copy intact.
  Definitely something to check out if you get a chance to.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

violetta said:


> Okay, so I just received my book from Amazon today .It is bigger than I thought (  12¾ x 9½  ) and it is 254 glorious pages of MAC promo images. It has exceeded my expectations . Full page photographs :eyelove:   suitable for framing if one wanted to. I am even thinking of buying another copy  just to remove pages to frame  and keep my first copy intact. Definitely something to check out if you get a chance to.


It's on my wishlist. Glad to know it's worth getting!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's on my wishlist. Glad to know it's worth getting!


 I bought it this one too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2014)

@Dolly Snow I'm thinking about you and your mother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Sooo this UD lipstick stash thing. Me thinks I need it.

  I also have Icon and Fun ending in my MAC cart.

  Which one, which one...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @Dolly Snow  I'm thinking about you and your mother.      Sooo this UD lipstick stash thing. Me thinks I need it.  I also have Icon and Fun ending in my MAC cart.  Which one, which one...


Thank you love  You do need Fun Ending, so pretty.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

Just bought the UD LTD palette on impulse buy


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> Okay, so I just received my book from Amazon today .It is bigger than I thought (  12¾ x 9½  ) and it is 254 glorious pages of MAC promo images. It has exceeded my expectations . Full page photographs :eyelove:   suitable for framing if one wanted to. I am even thinking of buying another copy  just to remove pages to frame  and keep my first copy intact. Definitely something to check out if you get a chance to.


  I had the same reaction! Bigger than I thought and gorgeous! I was pleasantly surprised to see campaigns from this year included too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

Where is Vineetha? This is strange.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Where is Vineetha? This is strange.


  Real strange. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm really sick of my family always having shit happen to them...more bad news!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Edit


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm really sick of my family always having shit happen to them...more bad news!


  I'm sorry to hear that Dollykins.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm really sick of my family always having shit happen to them...more bad news!


  I hear you. I'm dealing with some stuff with my mom. I hope things get better soon. I am sending a little prayer for you and your family. :bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> quote name="Dolly Snow" url="/t/188788/teambuyitall/4140#post_2769615"]I'm really sick of my family always having shit happen to them...more bad news!  I hear you. I'm dealing with some stuff with my mom. I hope things get better soon.  I am sending a little prayer for you and your family.


Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


 So sorry to hear that Dolly. I can relate completely. My dad had a stroke in June, 2 weeks later my aunt (moms sis) has a stroke and passed away in a week. My grandma died 3 weeks ago. My dad is paralyzed half of his entire body and still fighting the long fight. He's on PT for the next few months.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My condolences to you and your family.


 thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> So sorry to hear that Dolly. I can relate completely. My dad had a stroke in June, 2 weeks later my aunt (moms sis) has a stroke and passed away in a week. My grandma died 3 weeks ago. My dad is paralyzed half of his entire body and still fighting the long fight. He's on PT for the next few months.


I am so sorry all that has happened, especially so fast. My condolences. It is tough, it really is. I will say a prayer for your family.   Never give up hope for your father. My mother was paralyzed after the stroke, on her left side. She finally has as they describe "weakness" on the left side. With hard work and love anything is possible. Keep your head up. Trust me I know it is difficult to keep on, but you'll be ok. Trust me


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least they'll be together now


  Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, Dolly. My thoughts are you you and your family.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I hear you. I'm dealing with some stuff with my mom. I hope things get better soon. I am sending a little prayer for you and your family.


  I hope your mom is okay, Vandekamp.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, Dolly. My thoughts are you you and your family.


Thank you Naomi.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


  I am so sorry to hear about that.  bad news indeed,  Dolly. My thoughts go to you and family of course.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> So sorry to hear that Dolly. I can relate completely. My dad had a stroke in June, 2 weeks later my aunt (moms sis) has a stroke and passed away in a week. My grandma died 3 weeks ago. My dad is paralyzed half of his entire body and still fighting the long fight. He's on PT for the next few months.


  I'm so sorry to hear of your losses and your father's difficulties, Charisma. I hope that your dad is able to pull through and get back to where he was before or in the very least closer to it. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

To buy VGR2 or not to buy VGR2, that is the question.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To buy VGR2 or not to buy VGR2, that is the question.


  I'm still debating too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least they'll be together now


  Aww!! sorry to hear that Dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still debating too


  It's so pretty, but I just don't know. I suppose I could go up there and try it finally, but I just haven't felt like going all the way up there.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!! sorry to hear that Dolly


  Thanks brows


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


  Sorry for your loss Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sorry for your loss Dolly.


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Look at @Dolly Snow looking all happy and purty in her FB profile pic!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Look at @Dolly Snow  looking all happy and purty in her FB profile pic!


:lol: thanks, you too. You are your niece are so stunning.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: thanks, you too. You are your niece are so stunning.


 You're too sweet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're too sweet.


It's true


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

You know who else is missing?? [@]Melrose[/@]. I don't think I've seen her in a few days either.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know who else is missing?? [@]Melrose[/@]. I don't think I've seen her in a few days either.


Starting to worry me   Where are our buddies


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the words of encouragement Dolly and Naomi. ️


----------



## Melrose (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know who else is missing?? [@]Melrose[/@]. I don't think I've seen her in a few days either.


 Here I am!  I haven't been around much lately ladies. Work is tough, way too many demands and not enough time. Even my children complain that mommy is too busy. It totally sucks. I feel so guilty, I literally cry on the drive to work. I take care of other peoples kids, I only hope their teacher is taking care of mine as well.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now


 So sorry for everything you've been having to go through Dolly. Seems like you've been dealing with SO much this year. You are always in my thoughts. Stay strong, sweet Dolly.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, I hope it all gets better for you too. It is a hard road but worth it.   My grandmothers sister, so my aunt as I called her...passed away this morning.   My grandmothers birthday is the 25th....   At least they'll be together now





charismafulltv said:


> So sorry to hear that Dolly. I can relate completely. My dad had a stroke in June, 2 weeks later my aunt (moms sis) has a stroke and passed away in a week. My grandma died 3 weeks ago. My dad is paralyzed half of his entire body and still fighting the long fight. He's on PT for the next few months.


  I'm sorry to hear this ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement Dolly and Naomi. ️


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Here I am!  I haven't been around much lately ladies. Work is tough, way too many demands and not enough time. Even my children complain that mommy is too busy. It totally sucks. I feel so guilty, I literally cry on the drive to work. I take care of other peoples kids, I only hope their teacher is taking care of mine as well.


Oh that's just awful, I'm sorry. I hope things calm. Down there for you soon so you can have more time with the kiddos and less stress.  :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

@Melrose :hug: @DollySnow :hug: @NaomiH :hug: @walkingdead :hug: @rocksteadybaby :hug: @EVERYBODY!!! :hug:  :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I'm sorry to hear this ladies


  Thank you ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am sorry love, I hope you find a happy medium soon. So you can spend time with your children more often.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @Melrose :hug: @DollySnow :hug: @NaomiH :hug: @walkingdead :hug: @rocksteadybaby :hug: @EVERYBODY!!! :hug:  :stars:


MEL!!!!  :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope your mom is okay, Vandekamp. :hug:


  Thank you Naomi. I just left her in FL last weekend. She is fine. I miss her though. She is coming here in  week or two for a little while.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sorry love, I hope you find a happy medium soon. So you can spend time with your children more often.


 Thanks Dolly, NaomiH and Mel. Your words and messages are truly appreciated.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you Naomi. I just left her in FL last weekend. She is fine. I miss her though. She is coming here in  week or two for a little while.


I'm glad you're going to get to see her again soon and spend some time with her.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly, NaomiH and Mel. Your words and messages are truly appreciated.


:kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @Melrose :hug: @DollySnow :hug: @NaomiH :hug: @walkingdead :hug: @rocksteadybaby :hug: @EVERYBODY!!! :hug:  :stars:


  Mel!  Was wondering about you too!  How are you?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Mel! Was wondering about you too! How are you?


  Just busy at work  I also recently switched phone plans and unless I'm using WiFi my data gets used up in about three days. I'm going to T-Mobile later this week to see what's going on with that. I really only use the internet (here) and Google Maps. 

  I hope everyone has better weeks and lots of love being sent everyone's way :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.

  I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.
> 
> I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


  1) Thank you for positng that here. It's incredibly brave of you to say this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  2) I'm glad you were strong and went to the campus people, even though they're not helpful. I've been there. I don't think the hospital is a good idea. I think that you need physical comfort (like a hug or just someone to physically talk to). Is there anyone at your school/dorm/home that you could just spend the night with tonight? 

  Lots of love for you sweetie.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> 1) Thank you for positng that here. It's incredibly brave of you to say this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here with my roommate and she knows. But today I've lost contact with someone who was a major support system for me and who I cared for deeply... And it's so hard


----------



## mel33t (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm here with my roommate and she knows. But today I've lost contact with someone who was a major support system for me and who I cared for deeply... And it's so hard


  That is hard. I'm so sorry for your loss Crimson. 
  I'm glad you're with your roommate though who can help you through, and you know we're here for you too


----------



## Melrose (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.  I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


 Is there anyone close by that you can go see or talk to tonight? I know you don't want to go to the hospital and I understand. I just feel you really need to be with someone right now. Hang in there, praying for you and sending lots of hugs. You are not alone.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

I love it that Specktra is not only all about beauty talk it's a very positive and supportive community


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.  I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


Crimson, I am sorry you are going through such a difficult time, and have been. You are so brave to admit this to us. That shows you know these thoughts are not good for you. I'm very proud of you, truly.  There is really nothing one can say to help you change your thoughts, as I know someone who has tried to kill themselves. The change must come from within. This road is long. Fortunately, you are loved and a wonderful person.  I am so glad you went to your campus looking for help. I am so sorry they could not help you. Though a hospital seems scary, it may be the best option for you. Have you brought this up with your doctor? A therapist can help, your doctor could recommend one to you. You are not alone! Please remember that. Suicide is never the answer!  I am here for you, we all are.    I know these are just words, but honestly you are an amazing person! Kind, beautiful inside and out!  The first step to helping yourself, is admitting it. And you did just that! You are so brave my dear.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That is hard. I'm so sorry for your loss Crimson.
> I'm glad you're with your roommate though who can help you through, and you know we're here for you too
> 
> 
> ...


  Honestly if it wasn't for the whole no contact thing I would strongly consider going. But I think not being able to be in contact with family and friends for three days would just break me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you.   I'm with my roommate. I think my biggest issue tonight is that the one person I want to talk to the most, I can't...   Honestly if it wasn't for the whole no contact thing I would strongly consider going. But I think not being able to be in contact with family and friends for three days would just break me.


I know, I do understand. I do hope you find the help you need. My heart goes out to you


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm here with my roommate and she knows. But today I've lost contact with someone who was a major support system for me and who I cared for deeply... And it's so hard


 I know what u feel crimson. I've had severe acute depression last year due to bullying by my previous manager. I also did have suicidal thoughts and my husband rushed me to the ER and they moved me to a state mental facility for a minimum of 72 hours. The psychiatrist made an assessment that night and kept me for just 24 hrs. He referred me to a social worker for someone to talk to and a nurse practitioner who's I've been seeing since gave me antidepressants and anti anxiety. Depression is a medical problem not a psychological one. It's the chemicals in your brain that got imbalanced due to either a chronic or an acute stressor. I was ashamed before to admit that I was depressed, but now I embraced it that everyone goes thru this phase in their lifetime but not everyone acknowledges it. I'm so proud that you acknowledged it bec it's never easy. Talk to a social worker in your school or a guidance counselor.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you.   I'm with my roommate. I think my biggest issue tonight is that the one person I want to talk to the most, I can't...   Honestly if it wasn't for the whole no contact thing I would strongly consider going. But I think not being able to be in contact with family and friends for three days would just break me.


 The 3 days with no contact is though but they do have activities that u do every hour. It's like they have like reflection talks, movies and crafts. It's also a humbling experience bec u learn issues from other patients and u will realize that hey I'm not the only one in this world who experienced the worst. You'll have a different perspective of life as soon as you get out. It's not necessarily 72 hours they can send u home after 24 hrs if after assessment the doctor feels u are no longer a threat to yourself.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

I meant tough not though


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The 3 days with no contact is though but they do have activities that u do every hour. It's like they have like reflection talks, movies and crafts. It's also a humbling experience bec u learn issues from other patients and u will realize that hey I'm not the only one in this world who experienced the worst. You'll have a different perspective of life as soon as you get out. It's not necessarily 72 hours they can send u home after 24 hrs if after assessment the doctor feels u are no longer a threat to yourself.


  Thanks for this. I want to be a social worker so I hope to be on the other side of this one day. That actually sounds really good... I just don't know if I'm ready


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you.    Thanks for this. I want to be a social worker so I hope to be on the other side of this one day. That actually sounds really good... I just don't know if I'm ready


 The sooner you deal with it the sooner you'll recover  it ain't that bad. It's not like the season 2 of American horror story


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The sooner you deal with it the sooner you'll recover  it ain't that bad. It's not like the season 2 of American horror story


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do have an appt. with a psychiatrist on Friday. So I'm trying to wait til then if I can.


 Hang in there!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 16, 2014)

If u need distraction, hop in Specktra and let's talk about more makeup!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If u need distraction, hop in Specktra and let's talk about more makeup!


  Yes! We are always here!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

I started playing with some lipstick and lip liner combinations. I noticed that Plum was extremely hard to apply. Had to keep breathing on it and rubbing it on the back of my hand to get it creamy enough to apply. But Stone and Nightmoth applied beautifully. Is there a big variance between MAC's lip liners?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.  I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


  Hi Crimson,  thank you for opening up and sharing this very personal issue with us.  I agree with Charisma since she has shared the same experience with you.  If you're feeling worse later on tonight please go to the hospital. My thoughts and prayers are with you.  You're a beautiful young girl with a great future ahead of you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I started playing with some lipstick and lip liner combinations. I noticed that Plum was extremely hard to apply. Had to keep breathing on it and rubbing it on the back of my hand to get it creamy enough to apply. But Stone and Nightmoth applied beautifully. Is there a big variance between MAC's lip liners?


  I've heard some are dry and hard to apply...while others Nightmoth, Stone, Vino and a few others apply so smooth.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 16, 2014)

I spent a week in a mental ward once, it really really was what i needed at that time and if you are feeling hopeless i highly recommend it!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 16, 2014)

violetta said:


> violetta said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is were I post this info but as soon as I found out I put my advance order in for a book on Amazon.ca titled  “ Miles of MAC ” by James Gager  and  Miles Aldridge. It is full of over 200 pics of MAC campaigns ( I assume promo pics ). Over the 20+ years I used MAC I have also collected many pics promo images cards etc.  I
> ...


  I should get mine tomorrow (we'd).  Can't wait!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> CrimsonQuill157 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.   I'm with my roommate. I think my biggest issue tonight is that the one person I want to talk to the most, I can't...   Honestly if it wasn't for the whole no contact thing I would strongly consider going. But I think not being able to be in contact with family and friends for three days would just break me.
> ...


  It's not that bad, Crimson. Those days you'll meet others in similar situations.  It's easiest if you smoke because you bond while you're waiting to smoke and during smoke breaks.  My bf was able to call somehow during those 72 hrs. I became friendly with my roommate and another girl. We stuck together like glue and I'm STILL friends with the one girl 13 years later.  I'll send u a little more info in a pm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

You wonderful souls are just the most amazing people ever! ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You wonderful souls are just the most amazing people ever! ALL OF YOU!


  Well Hello Dolly,  Right back at you. :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Talk to a social worker in your school or a guidance counselor.


  I'm so glad you had a good support system around you that helped you get the help you needed when you needed it, Charisma.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

@CrimsonQuill157 I am so sorry to hear that you are suffering through depression and having the thoughts that you're having. I hope that your appointment of Friday goes well for you and that you're able to start taking the steps you need to take to heal. I know that you don't know any of us personally, but I think it's pretty safe to say that we're all here for you if you ever need anything and are rooting for you. You're a sweet, smart, funny and beautiful girl and I just know you'll be able to work past this and come out even stronger in the end.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You wonderful souls are just the most amazing people ever! ALL OF YOU!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't have this lippy, but I think I need it! It looks kinda similar to Strong Woman, no?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have this lippy, but I think I need it! It looks kinda similar to Strong Woman, no?


  I hope you are right. To me it looks like the offspring of Rebel and Flat Out Fabulous. Either way, I think I will get it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

@walkingdead @Dolly Snow

  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/tom-hiddleston-star-legendarys-king-733201?facebook_20140916


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope you are right. To me it looks like the offspring of Rebel and Flat Out Fabulous. Either way, I think I will get it.


  Oh it does! I'm gonna have to mix those two together and see the outcome when I get home!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's the site, they're surprisingly cheap too! I hope they ship to the US. 
  http://www.muastore.co.uk/mua-luxe-velvet-lip-lacquer


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh it does! I'm gonna have to mix those two together and see the outcome when I get home!


  It is my FAV combo. I am confident you will love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It is my FAV combo. I am confident you will love it.


  I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have this lippy, but I think I need it! It looks kinda similar to Strong Woman, no?








 Pretty!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Well Hello Dolly,  Right back at you. :kiss:





NaomiH said:


> :kiss:


:hug:   





NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead  @Dolly Snow http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...star-legendarys-king-733201?facebook_20140916


:yaay:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Any one seen that No Good Deed movie yet? Is it any good? I haven't gotten around to going yet.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Any one seen that No Good Deed movie yet? Is it any good? I haven't gotten around to going yet.


 Looks good might check it out over the weekend


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Looks good might check it out over the weekend


  If you do, let me know if it's any good please!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Any one seen that No Good Deed movie yet? Is it any good? I haven't gotten around to going yet.


  The trailer looks good. I hope to see it soon too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Any one seen that No Good Deed movie yet? Is it any good? I haven't gotten around to going yet.


No, but I need too


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe I'll try to go on Saturday. Sunday I'm taking The Shelbster to see One Direction so that's out. That's gonna be interesting. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No, but I need too


No drooling over my man either! :whip:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead  @Dolly Snow http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...star-legendarys-king-733201?facebook_20140916


  whaaat!??  OMG!!  Woohoo!  He's soo awesome!  Can't wait!  Hels in demand!   Thanks Naomi!  Dolly Snow-- isn't this great!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Naomi! Dolly Snow-- isn't this great!!


  I'm excited to see it once it comes out too! Tom on the big screen.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder how Melt would react with all the blow issues?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2014)

Too many upcoming collections, too much money to save.  I bought the vice Ltd on impulse.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Too many upcoming collections, too much money to save.  I bought the vice Ltd on impulse.


  Way too many collections.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

WAY, WAY too many collections!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No drooling over my man either! :whip:


:wink:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> whaaat!??  OMG!!  Woohoo!  He's soo awesome!  Can't wait!  Hels in demand!   Thanks Naomi!  Dolly Snow-- isn't this great!!


Yes! A million times yes! He is so in demand right now...how will we get married :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I'll try to go on Saturday. Sunday I'm taking The Shelbster to see One Direction so that's out. That's gonna be interesting. Lol


One Direction ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> One Direction


  I'm not a big fan, but I'll admit they're one of the better boy bands since the 90s and they have a song or two that I consider to be my guilty pleasures. NO ONE. NO ONE beats NKOTB though. NO ONE!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not a big fan, but I'll admit they're one of the better boy bands since the 90s and they have a song or two that I consider to be my guilty pleasures. NO ONE. NO ONE beats NKOTB though. NO ONE! :haha:


Nor am I lol but my sister, mother, niece's are big fans :lol: Uh I love BSB...always will...always have!  NKOTB is ok :lol: I like them.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> NKOTB is ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They were my everything when I was a kid! It was really odd too because I didn't like anything besides classic rock,classical and old Motown music in elementary school when NKOTB were in their hay day. My parents were quite shocked when I started begging for any and everything NKOTB. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They were my everything when I was a kid! It was really odd too because I didn't like anything besides classic rock,classical and old Motown music in elementary school when NKOTB were in their hay day. My parents were quite shocked when I started begging for any and everything NKOTB. lol


:lol: aww bet you were adorable asking for NKOTB merch.  But I was the same. i listened to classic rock, "oldies" etc...then BSB came along....I only started hearing of NKOTB when my sister in law showed up lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I was the same. i listened to classic rock, "oldies" etc...then BSB came along....I only started hearing of NKOTB when my sister in law showed up lol


  Oh BSB and N'Sync, my friend Rachel used to drive me nuts with them! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh BSB and N'Sync, my friend Rachel used to drive me nuts with them! lol


Me and my sister were mortal enemies....she was a N'Sync fan...and I a BSB fan :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> was a N'Sync fan...and I a BSB fan


  My sister went through a BSB phase that lasted about a year and that was one LONG year for me since we shared a room. Mom finally bought us both Discmans so we'd stop trying to overpower each other with our music. I'd want to jam Rammstein and she'd be jamming BSB and it got pretty ugly up in there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My sister went through a BSB phase that lasted about a year and that was one LONG year for me since we shared a room. Mom finally bought us both Discmans so we'd stop trying to overpower each other with our music. I'd want to jam Rammstein and she'd be jamming BSB and it got pretty ugly up in there. :lol:


:lol: oh boy hahaha I am sure it did.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

this totally just became my new phone wallpaper. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> this totally just became my new phone wallpaper. lol


That is my sister's wallpaper...he is mighty fine right there


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Apparently Benedict up there was channeling Mr. Darcy for that pic. Not quite sure who was a hotter dripping wet Darcy him or Colin Firth. I've always had a bit of a crush on Colin in that movie. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is my sister's wallpaper...he is mighty fine right there


  You sister best be backing off my man!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You sister best be backing off my man!  :lol:


:lol: oh she won't back off


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Apparently Benedict up there was channeling Mr. Darcy for that pic. Not quite sure who was a hotter dripping wet Darcy him or Colin Firth. I've always had a bit of a crush on Colin in that movie. lol


:haha: me too.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> me too.


  He was so cute in that film!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh she won't back off


  It's on like Donkey Kong then!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He was so cute in that film!


He was! Just something about British men 


NaomiH said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong then! :haha:


She will fight to the death lol...she is  over him...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She will fight to the death lol...she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There really is, I think it's the accent. It's just SO dreamy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Well I'm a bit nuts over him too, so she better watch out! LOL


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There really is, I think it's the accent. It's just SO dreamy. :eyelove:  Well I'm a bit nuts over him too, so she better watch out! LOL


  It's not just the accents ~ it's everything about British men!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There really is, I think it's the accent. It's just SO dreamy. :eyelove:  Well I'm a bit nuts over him too, so she better watch out! LOL





walkingdead said:


> It's not just the accents ~ it's everything about British men!


The accent, the knowledge, the suits lol. They are just so handsome. The kindness too


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The accent, the knowledge, the suits lol. They are just so handsome. The kindness too


  Yeah!  The suits! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah!  The suits! LOL!


They wear the shit outta suits! :lol:


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They wear the shit outta suits! :lol:


 Yes lawd! *fans self* I love Benedict  and Colin. I especially loved Colin in "Love Actually"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Yes lawd! *fans self* I love Benedict  and Colin. I especially loved Colin in "Love Actually"


:hot: they are something else....whatever they are drinking they need to share the wealth lol clearly it has done a body good


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hot: they are something else....whatever they are drinking they need to share the wealth lol clearly it has done a body good


  My first British crush was Daniel Day Lewis in My Beautiful Laundrette


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> My first British crush was Daniel Day Lewis in My Beautiful Laundrette


  Ahhhh I love Daniel Day Lewis. So handsome.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ahhhh I love Daniel Day Lewis. So handsome.


  Hey Crimson!  How are you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> My first British crush was Daniel Day Lewis in My Beautiful Laundrette


  Agreed ladies!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Crimson!  How are you?


  Not good to be honest. I made an attempt this morning. Told Rob and he came and got me. Contacted the Dean of students and they're going to tell my professors what's up so I can miss a few days while I get help


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's not just the accents ~ it's everything about British men!


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not good to be honest. I made an attempt this morning. Told Rob and he came and got me. Contacted the Dean of students and they're going to tell my professors what's up so I can miss a few days while I get help


 at least you'll be getting help.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Yes lawd! *fans self* I love Benedict  and Colin. I especially loved Colin in "Love Actually"


Yes! He was scrumptious in that movie.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not good to be honest. I made an attempt this morning. Told Rob and he came and got me. Contacted the Dean of students and they're going to tell my professors what's up so I can miss a few days while I get help


  Crimson ~ sorry you're not feeling well but glad your boyfriend came and got you and you're getting help.  Please keep us updated ~ this place reminds me Cheers!  We do notice when you're missing and worry.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not good to be honest. I made an attempt this morning. Told Rob and he came and got me. Contacted the Dean of students and they're going to tell my professors what's up so I can miss a few days while I get help


I'm sorry to hear that, Crimson, but I'm glad you're going to be getting some help. Bug hugs and much love to you girly. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/milani-fall-2014-constellation-gel-eye-liners-swatches-review/


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/milani-fall-2014-constellation-gel-eye-liners-swatches-review/


  Thank you Dolly for sharing.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/milani-fall-2014-constellation-gel-eye-liners-swatches-review/


Kinda sad the fancy glitter isn't all the way through, but if I find one I'll definitely pick it up to try. Too bad I hadn't heard of these before I got today because I actually stopped at walgreens on my way home from work.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinda sad the fancy glitter isn't all the way through, but if I find one I'll definitely pick it up to try. Too bad I hadn't heard of these before I got today because I actually stopped at walgreens on my way home from work.  Lol


Yea same here, apparentlythey have been out a while now.   They do look worth trying though.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea same here, apparentlythey have been out a while now.   They do look worth trying though.


Definitely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone picking up or has picked up the Nars Audacious lipsticks?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone picking up or has picked up the Nars Audacious lipsticks?


:fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :fluffy:


I can't resist lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't resist lol


I can! Lol. I've actually not really paid much attention to them at all to be completely honest. I think I looked at T's initial post and popped in the Nars thread once. I think it's for the best.  :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone picking up or has picked up the Nars Audacious lipsticks?


  I bought four of them when they first came out. However, I returned them all. Sorta kinda regretting it. The lipsticks are amazing. I just didn't want to pay $32 a piece for them. I will definitely get Dominique and Barbara.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought four of them when they first came out. However, I returned them all. Sorta kinda regretting it. The lipsticks are amazing. I just didn't want to pay $32 a piece for them. I will definitely get Dominique and Barbara.


Which four did you buy? Dominique and Barbara are pretty nice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can! Lol. I've actually not really paid much attention to them at all to be completely honest. I think I looked at T's initial post and popped in the Nars thread once. I think it's for the best.  :haha:


It is best to stay away lol....trust me  I'm at least buying 3 for sure.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which four did you buy? Dominique and Barbara are pretty nice.


  Fanny, Charlotte and two others. I can't think of the other two right now. I'm having a senior moment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Fanny, Charlotte and two others. I can't think of the other two right now. I'm having a senior moment.


You are too young for a senior moment. And oh i wanted to try fanny but decided not too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not good to be honest. I made an attempt this morning. Told Rob and he came and got me. Contacted the Dean of students and they're going to tell my professors what's up so I can miss a few days while I get help


 Hugs sweetheart. Thinking of you. I've been there


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's not just the accents ~ it's everything about British men!


 Yes!  And y'all better back off my next ex husband Henry Cavill


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Yes!  And y'all better back off my next ex husband Henry Cavill


mmmmmm


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Hugs sweetheart. Thinking of you. I've been there


 
  Thank you so much ladies. The urges have subsided quite a bit but I'm still having a lot of anxiety. It's tough. It'll go away soon.... I hope....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. The urges have subsided quite a bit but I'm still having a lot of anxiety. It's tough. It'll go away soon.... I hope....


  Keep up faith that they will go away.
  You are strong!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> violetta said:
> 
> 
> > violetta said:
> ...


  I got mine today. Love it!!  This is why I fell in love with MAC and what I think make-up should be about.  It's not about applying it perfectly, it's about having fun and creating who you want to be each day.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>








 Can I at least stare longingly at him as long as I promise not to touch? 
  and lol @ "next ex husband" !!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey everyone! What have I missed? I feel super out of the loop!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey everyone! What have I missed? I feel super out of the loop!


  Hey you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see ya!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:  Can I at least stare longingly at him as long as I promise not to touch?  and lol @ "next ex husband" !!


.  Oh ok. and this one is not British but he's definitely in line for one of my next ex husbands. I've been hot for him since "Love Actually". Rodrigo Santoro from Brazil


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  Oh he is a hottie! I first saw him in 300 and was drawn in by his eyes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey everyone! What have I missed? I feel super out of the loop!


Hiiiiiiii


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys liking the new iOS upgrade?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I'm losing my mojo. I'm enjoying finding stuff to post, but I'm just not finding myself getting excited over anything (expect RHPS). Maybe it's just collection overload or stress. I hope it passes though because it's making me sad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm losing my mojo. I'm enjoying finding stuff to post, but I'm just not finding myself getting excited over anything (expect RHPS). Maybe it's just collection overload or stress. I hope it passes though because it's making me sad.


:hug: hopefully your mojo comes back. It is collection overload! RHPS is a great collection to still be excited over.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: hopefully your mojo comes back. It is collection overload! RHPS is a great collection to still be excited over.


 Is it going to be the 25th or 28th online?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is it going to be the 25th or 28th online?


29th


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is collection overload! RHPS is a great collection to still be excited over.


  I am so excited to get that collection! SO EXCITED


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am so excited to get that collection! SO EXCITED


 What are u getting?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 29th


 What's on your list?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What are u getting?


  3 of the lippies, I might decide to toss Sin back on my list if I don't get around to B2Ming for it before launch, the blush, palette and Bad Fairy. You?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is collection overload! RHPS is a great collection to still be excited over.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am so excited to get that collection! SO EXCITED


See mojo isn't gone...maybe you are just so excited for RHPS...you can't share the excitement for other collections. You know like you have to keep the excitement focused on RHPS


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> See mojo isn't gone...maybe you are just so excited for RHPS...you can't share the excitement for other collections. You know like you have to keep the excitement focused on RHPS


  Could be, because everything else is very blah to me and I don't care if I miss it all or not as long as I get my RHPS swag. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 3 of the lippies, I might decide to toss Sin back on my list if I don't get around to B2Ming for it before launch, the blush, palette and Bad Fairy. You?


 Just FNF  Saving up for the mattes and I just bought the Vice LTD. I might sell it if I don't like it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Could be, because everything else is very blah to me and I don't care if I miss it all or not as long as I get my RHPS swag. lol


RHPS is all I care about right now too.  You need it, we all need it! Also could be because it is online and not at counters. So stress is double.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RHPS is all I care about right now too.  You need it, we all need it! Also could be because it is online and not at counters. So stress is double.


 You guys are tempting me to add more to FNF


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm losing my mojo. I'm enjoying finding stuff to post, but I'm just not finding myself getting excited over anything (expect RHPS). Maybe it's just collection overload or stress. I hope it passes though because it's making me sad.


  For me it's overload... The Nars Audacious collection just destroyed me, it was like 40 things I really wanted all at once. And then there were all these mac things that I KINDA wanted but they weren't AWESOME, like the CCs and the spring trend stuff, so I got a couple things, but I'm pretty broke... Plus I got the UD Vice3 and that made me sad that I didn't get Vice1 or Vice2 or the VIB Rouge Exclusive one. And then that made me start worrying about whether I need the two Lorac pro palettes when the MEGA palette is about to come out. I have like less than no money, and I really want an awesome coat for winter. I got one of those oversized pink wool coats that are apparently in right now, but I want something more fitted, double breasted with a hood... It's just A- I spent too much already, B- There's too much stuff I "want" but I'm wishy-washy about it, and C- Too long of a wait for the stuff I'm REALLY excited for, like Mac's matte lip collection. Oh and even the Nars lipsticks are permanent, so they don't really create that frenzy... I know they'll restock... Even though I already bought 13 of them... (So disturbing lol). I still need Catherine, Dominique, Vanessa, Liv and Natalie. 

  This helped a little though, I busted out one of my CCs from Playland I haven't used since spring and I got my Naked3 palette out and I used colors I almost never use (I seriously only use like 3 colors from any given palette) and it made me feel happy. Like it helped to pull out some stuff I never use and remind myself why I hoard makeup in the first place  I even wore a perfume I had never worn before (just a little sephora sample). So that's what I recommend. Here's a pic of my new look with colors I never use!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys are tempting me to add more to FNF


 maybe the blush


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> For me it's overload... The Nars Audacious collection just destroyed me, it was like 40 things I really wanted all at once. And then there were all these mac things that I KINDA wanted but they weren't AWESOME, like the CCs and the spring trend stuff, so I got a couple things, but I'm pretty broke... Plus I got the UD Vice3 and that made me sad that I didn't get Vice1 or Vice2 or the VIB Rouge Exclusive one. And then that made me start worrying about whether I need the two Lorac pro palettes when the MEGA palette is about to come out. I have like less than no money, and I really want an awesome coat for winter. I got one of those oversized pink wool coats that are apparently in right now, but I want something more fitted, double breasted with a hood... It's just A- I spent too much already, B- There's too much stuff I "want" but I'm wishy-washy about it, and C- Too long of a wait for the stuff I'm REALLY excited for, like Mac's matte lip collection. Oh and even the Nars lipsticks are permanent, so they don't really create that frenzy... I know they'll restock... Even though I already bought 13 of them... (So disturbing lol). I still need Catherine, Dominique, Vanessa, Liv and Natalie.   This helped a little though, I busted out one of my CCs from Playland I haven't used since spring and I got my Naked3 palette out and I used colors I almost never use (I seriously only use like 3 colors from any given palette) and it made me feel happy. Like it helped to pull out some stuff I never use and remind myself why I hoard makeup in the first place  I even wore a perfume I had never worn before (just a little sephora sample). So that's what I recommend. Here's a pic of my new look with colors I never use!


You look stunning babe


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need it, we all need it! Also could be because it is online and not at counters. So stress is double.


  I'll cut someone if I don't get my shiz! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys are tempting me to add more to FNF


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just FNF  Saving up for the mattes and I just bought the Vice LTD. I might sell it if I don't like it.


  That palette is really nice.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That palette is really nice.


 I should get it Monday.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> For me it's overload... The Nars Audacious collection just destroyed me, it was like 40 things I really wanted all at once. And then there were all these mac things that I KINDA wanted but they weren't AWESOME, like the CCs and the spring trend stuff, so I got a couple things, but I'm pretty broke... Plus I got the UD Vice3 and that made me sad that I didn't get Vice1 or Vice2 or the VIB Rouge Exclusive one. And then that made me start worrying about whether I need the two Lorac pro palettes when the MEGA palette is about to come out. I have like less than no money, and I really want an awesome coat for winter. I got one of those oversized pink wool coats that are apparently in right now, but I want something more fitted, double breasted with a hood... It's just A- I spent too much already, B- There's too much stuff I "want" but I'm wishy-washy about it, and C- Too long of a wait for the stuff I'm REALLY excited for, like Mac's matte lip collection. Oh and even the Nars lipsticks are permanent, so they don't really create that frenzy... I know they'll restock... Even though I already bought 13 of them... (So disturbing lol). I still need Catherine, Dominique, Vanessa, Liv and Natalie.   This helped a little though, I busted out one of my CCs from Playland I haven't used since spring and I got my Naked3 palette out and I used colors I almost never use (I seriously only use like 3 colors from any given palette) and it made me feel happy. Like it helped to pull out some stuff I never use and remind myself why I hoard makeup in the first place  I even wore a perfume I had never worn before (just a little sephora sample). So that's what I recommend. Here's a pic of my new look with colors I never use!


 Pretty Pretty Pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> For me it's overload... The Nars Audacious collection just destroyed me, it was like 40 things I really wanted all at once. And then there were all these mac things that I KINDA wanted but they weren't AWESOME, like the CCs and the spring trend stuff, so I got a couple things, but I'm pretty broke... Plus I got the UD Vice3 and that made me sad that I didn't get Vice1 or Vice2 or the VIB Rouge Exclusive one. And then that made me start worrying about whether I need the two Lorac pro palettes when the MEGA palette is about to come out. I have like less than no money, and I really want an awesome coat for winter. I got one of those oversized pink wool coats that are apparently in right now, but I want something more fitted, double breasted with a hood... It's just A- I spent too much already, B- There's too much stuff I "want" but I'm wishy-washy about it, and C- Too long of a wait for the stuff I'm REALLY excited for, like Mac's matte lip collection. Oh and even the Nars lipsticks are permanent, so they don't really create that frenzy... I know they'll restock... Even though I already bought 13 of them... (So disturbing lol). I still need Catherine, Dominique, Vanessa, Liv and Natalie.
> 
> This helped a little though, I busted out one of my CCs from Playland I haven't used since spring and I got my Naked3 palette out and I used colors I almost never use (I seriously only use like 3 colors from any given palette) and it made me feel happy. Like it helped to pull out some stuff I never use and remind myself why I hoard makeup in the first place  I even wore a perfume I had never worn before (just a little sephora sample). So that's what I recommend. Here's a pic of my new look with colors I never use!


  I think you're probably right on the overload bit, when Mattes was first announced I was excited and now seeing all this stuff I want all coming out within days of each other and so close to hoilday time it's freaking me out a bit I think. Finding new-old items is so fun and really feels like you've just gotten new stuff. You look beautiful in your pics!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.
> 
> I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


Hey, sorry for answering quite late, but your post really touched me.
  I don't know if I can completely understand what you're going through, I only know that about two months ago I was also very desperate. The last year was not so easy for me since I started university and had to go through a lot of difficulties.
  I've lost many of my old friends due to the fact that I've moved to another town and I've lost some because we had some kind of fight. My best friend who has always been there for me kinda changed during the last year and I just can't put up with her anymore. Our friendship ended last year in December and I am still some kind of mad at her. Back then she didn't text me anymore and only went out and met with other friends. I told her that I want her to do things with me as well and not only meet with other people and ignore me - that's when we had our "silent fight". She didn't even say "happy bithday" to me, when I had my bd - I know she did that on purpose.
  I've gained some new friends but it just isn't the same. Sometimes I feel so alone, like I have no one to talk to. A girl needs a best friend she can talk to and turn to when she has got problems - I don't have such a friend. I never really had such a friend. I have my boyfriend and I'm so glad he's there for me but sometimes I just feel alone still.
  So two months ago I had many exams, some of them didn't go well and I was so desperate, I started to sink into self doubts and felt like I couldn't do anything right.
  I felt like I was the reason for losing all my friends, I felt like I was just a horrible person not able to keep any friendship alive and not able to do my exams or just anything.
  I wanted to run away go somewhere on my own and just try to breathe and think about everything, I was about to go to a psychiatrist - I was a human wreck at that time.
  After some time things became a little better and now I am doing okay again.
  I just wanted to tell you that it was very brave of you to open up to us and write down how you feel. I hope that what I just wrote gives you some kind of support or at least shows you that you're not alone, we all have our problems maybe that's one of the reasons we started collecting make up - sometimes it makes things a little better, makes us happy at some point and helps us to forget some of the things around us.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so sorry to everyone who's having problems. This seems to be a really rough time of year.
> 
> I don't know where else to post this. I don't know where to turn. But I've been having suicidal thoughts. I've been having them since I was 11 but they're really bad right now. I was driving the other day and it was all I could do not to veer off the road and drive into something. I'm having a horrible day today and it's like one second I'm okay and the next I just want to end it. I don't know what to do. I went to the heath clinic on campus and they weren't that helpful. And I don't want to go to the hospital because they hold you for 72 hours with no contact from anyone.


  I just saw your post. I'm very sorry you are going through this.. you're not alone. So many more people deal with these thoughts and feelings than we think. I know I've struggled with similar issues in the past, and I know others who have and have overcome them as well. I'm sorry that the clinic wasn't helpful for you.. I wish there was more of a focus on holistic mental health in our culture. But there are other places to turn.. talking to someone or even reading information online can be helpful sometimes. I hope you find the comfort and support to help you cope.. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## violetta (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need it, we all need it! Also could be because it is online and not at counters. So stress is double.


Is RHPS only available online now and not at select locations as well ?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm feeling the same way Naomi! I think I need to try new brands or something to get excited again.   Maybe Bobbi Brown and Kat Von D. I've never tried either!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

violetta said:


> Is RHPS only available online now and not at select locations as well ?


  Online and at MAC stores only.
  Not counters or department sites.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 18, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> For me it's overload... The Nars Audacious collection just destroyed me, it was like 40 things I really wanted all at once. And then there were all these mac things that I KINDA wanted but they weren't AWESOME, like the CCs and the spring trend stuff, so I got a couple things, but I'm pretty broke... Plus I got the UD Vice3 and that made me sad that I didn't get Vice1 or Vice2 or the VIB Rouge Exclusive one. And then that made me start worrying about whether I need the two Lorac pro palettes when the MEGA palette is about to come out. I have like less than no money, and I really want an awesome coat for winter. I got one of those oversized pink wool coats that are apparently in right now, but I want something more fitted, double breasted with a hood... It's just A- I spent too much already, B- There's too much stuff I "want" but I'm wishy-washy about it, and C- Too long of a wait for the stuff I'm REALLY excited for, like Mac's matte lip collection. Oh and even the Nars lipsticks are permanent, so they don't really create that frenzy... I know they'll restock... Even though I already bought 13 of them... (So disturbing lol). I still need Catherine, Dominique, Vanessa, Liv and Natalie.   This helped a little though, I busted out one of my CCs from Playland I haven't used since spring and I got my Naked3 palette out and I used colors I almost never use (I seriously only use like 3 colors from any given palette) and it made me feel happy. Like it helped to pull out some stuff I never use and remind myself why I hoard makeup in the first place  I even wore a perfume I had never worn before (just a little sephora sample). So that's what I recommend. Here's a pic of my new look with colors I never use!


  You look picture perfect.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm feeling the same way Naomi! I think I need to try new brands or something to get excited again.   Maybe Bobbi Brown and Kat Von D. I've never tried either!


  You love Kat Von D. I fell in love with the brand earlier this year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Maybe Bobbi Brown and Kat Von D. I've never tried either!


  Yes try both!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look stunning babe


  Aw


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Pretty Pretty Pretty


  Thank you!!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You look picture perfect.


  Yay thank u!! That makes me happy


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

I am so tempted in getting a Nars Audacious Lipstick. Any recommendations for Fall? I was leaning either Dominique or Anita


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm feeling the same way Naomi! I think I need to try new brands or something to get excited again.   Maybe Bobbi Brown and Kat Von D. I've never tried either!


That could be it as well, I've been pretty exclusive to MAC lately and have kinda ignored other brands. Maybe I should go elsewhere for awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am so tempted in getting a Nars Audacious Lipstick. Any recommendations for Fall? I was leaning either Dominique or Anita


Dominique is pretty. I really like done if the reds. Not sure of their names though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am so tempted in getting a Nars Audacious Lipstick. Any recommendations for Fall? I was leaning either Dominique or Anita


Anita is perfect


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am so tempted in getting a Nars Audacious Lipstick. Any recommendations for Fall? I was leaning either Dominique or Anita


  I have Anita!  Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel like buying something but I don't know what to buy. :sigh:  (No nars lippies)


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

I think anita is pretty universal for all skin. I was also thinking giving Catherine and Vanessa for my mom and sis in law for Xmas presents


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like buying something but I don't know what to buy. :sigh:  (No nars lippies)


  Me too


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too


Ugh. Decisions suck! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like buying something but I don't know what to buy. :sigh:  (No nars lippies)


Hmmmm idk


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am so tempted in getting a Nars Audacious Lipstick. Any recommendations for Fall? I was leaning either Dominique or Anita


   Dominique


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel like buying something but I don't know what to buy. :sigh:  (No nars lippies)


 Something from Laura Mercier! I'm loving LM more and more.


----------



## violetta (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Online and at MAC stores only.
> Not counters or department sites.


Thanks.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> (No nars lippies)


  I just bought YSL 49, 52, 26, and and 24. Only 26 and 24 have arrived, but I'm wearing 24 right now and it's AWESOME. It's SO pretty and SO pink, but mostly I'm loving the formula, it's so silky and creamy and it smells luxurious... And I LOVE the gold tube


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies here who have been so supportive. I'm still having panic attacks (day 3 of straight anxiety) and I have an appt with a psychiatrist at ten am.   Rob is possibly leaving me... It's my own fault I did something really stupid (which partially caused this episode...) And that's making things worse.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob is possibly leaving me... It's my own fault I did something really stupid (which partially caused this episode...) And that's making things worse.


  I'm sorry, and I apologize for not keeping up with the supportive aspect of this forum. I've been absent with work and everything, and just subscribed to too many forums. We should all be here for each other and I haven't been following your situation. Anyway, I'm really sorry and I wish you the best of luck... I doubt you're causing him to leave, relationships aren't SUPPOSED to be easy, but I did drive away my first husband with my psychiatric problems, depression and drinking... But I beat all of it, I'm better than ever and I found the REAL love of my life. The fact that you're getting help means that you're already starting to change. I think your attitude alone means you will succeed. I hope things go better for you, you don't deserve to feel like this


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies here who have been so supportive. I'm still having panic attacks (day 3 of straight anxiety) and I have an appt with a psychiatrist at ten am.   Rob is possibly leaving me... It's my own fault I did something really stupid (which partially caused this episode...) And that's making things worse.


I am glad you are getting help crimson! Right now all that matters is you!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> (No nars lippies)


That's why I think I'll buy Smoked Purple and Nightmoth today.
  Has anyone any experience with SP?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's why I think I'll buy Smoked Purple and Nightmoth today. Has anyone any experience with SP?


 I actually posted a review on this last year  it's a gorgeous purple especially for fall.


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I actually posted a review on this last year  it's a gorgeous purple especially for fall.


Just read your review - I need this lipstick! I called another counter a few mins ago (went to one counter yesterday but it was sold out there) and it is sold out as well.
  I'll have to wait until next week to get my hands on it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


----------



## mel33t (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


  HAPPY BIRTHDAY :stars:  That was me this past birthday. Wasn't a big deal, stayed in PJs that weekend and watched Netflix. I know you've been having a rough time Dolly. Relaxation would probably be amazing for you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY :stars:  That was me this past birthday. Wasn't a big deal, stayed in PJs that weekend and watched Netflix. I know you've been having a rough time Dolly. Relaxation would probably be amazing for you


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just read your review - I need this lipstick! I called another counter a few mins ago (went to one counter yesterday but it was sold out there) and it is sold out as well. I'll have to wait until next week to get my hands on it. :sigh:


 I bought it because a gal from the UK wanted me to swatch and review it since it was always sold out there. It's a nice color for fall.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


 Happy Birthday! Hope you'll have many more bdays to come enjoy your day


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


  Happy birthday!   Guess what? If you don't wanna do a damn thing for your birthday, you don't have to! It's your birthday! Do what you want! And don't feel bad if you don't want to do anything. Maybe that means you need it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


  You sound like me on my last few birthdays. lol. The last few years I've stayed at home, except for last year where I went to my bestie's house and we stuffed our faces with ice cream, drank wine and watched Lifetime.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Guess what? If you don't wanna do a damn thing for your birthday, you don't have to! It's your birthday! Do what you want! And don't feel bad if you don't want to do anything. Maybe that means you need it.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

So Shelbi called me last night at like 8:30 to tell me that she no longer wants to go see 1D on Sunday which I'm finding really odd being that just Wednesday we were texting and she mentioned how excited she was and how it was going to be fun. When I asked why she didn't wanna go anymore she just said "I don't know Nunny, I just don't really want to go anymore".She's been looking forward to this since she bought the tickets like like 7 or so months ago and for her to all of a sudden say she doesn't want to go is making me kind of worry that something has happened. Maybe it's just that good ol teen flakiness, but I just can't help but think something's up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So Shelbi called me last night at like 8:30 to tell me that she no longer wants to go see 1D on Sunday which I'm finding really odd being that just Wednesday we were texting and she mentioned how excited she was and how it was going to be fun. When I asked why she didn't wanna go anymore she just said "I don't know Nunny, I just don't really want to go anymore".She's been looking forward to this since she bought the tickets like like 7 or so months ago and for her to all of a sudden say she doesn't want to go is making me kind of worry that something has happened. Maybe it's just that good ol teen flakiness, but I just can't help but think something's up.


 oh no. I'm worried too. Yea it could just be those teen moments. But honestly sit her down and talk to her. Something is up, and it is a good thing you are worried Naomi.  You are a good aunt! Keep me posted :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are a good aunt! Keep me posted


  She said she still wants to hang out on Sunday and she has volleyball game tomorrow that I planned on going to so I'm gonna try and ask her about it then. I'm just finding it so odd because she LOVES 1D! LOVES them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She said she still wants to hang out on Sunday and she has volleyball game tomorrow that I planned on going to so I'm gonna try and ask her about it then. I'm just finding it so odd because she LOVES 1D! LOVES them!


Maybe some kids are ragging on her for loving them?  At least she still wants to hang out, that's good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy birthday!   Guess what? If you don't wanna do a damn thing for your birthday, you don't have to! It's your birthday! Do what you want! And don't feel bad if you don't want to do anything. Maybe that means you need it.


Thanks Crimson :hug: You make very valid points


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You sound like me on my last few birthdays. lol. The last few years I've stayed at home, except for last year where I went to my bestie's house and we stuffed our faces with ice cream, drank wine and watched Lifetime. :haha:


Sounds like a fun time to me :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you'll have many more bdays to come enjoy your day


Thank you babe


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least she still wants to hang out, that's good.


  I don't know, I guess that's possible but I know her friends are fans too because last year I got dragged into taking her and 3 of her friends to see the movie! LOL
  She's also home schooled and goes to a one day academy along with my nephew Aaron so she isn't in a "real" school environment. I'll get to the bottom of this! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds like a fun time to me


  It was! I actually prefer that kind of stuff to going out nowadays. As I get older I've realized that I am not a big people person and I do not like being in crowds. I also get really annoyed easily in public. I'm so going to be that crazy, cranky cat lady who all the kids on the block are scared of. Too bad I'm not a big lover of cats because they are definitely in my future.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I guess that's possible but I know her friends are fans too because last year I got dragged into taking her and 3 of her friends to see the movie! LOL She's also home schooled and goes to a one day academy along with my nephew Aaron so she isn't in a "real" school environment. I'll get to the bottom of this! lol


Oh boy haha so no outside forces. Well that's good you know it can't be her friends lol! I am sure you will, you are good at it lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was! I actually prefer that kind of stuff to going out nowadays. As I get older I've realized that I am not a big people person and I do not like being in crowds. I also get really annoyed easily in public. I'm so going to be that crazy, cranky cat lady who all the kids on the block are scared of. Too bad I'm not a big lover of cats because they are definitely in my future.


:lol: you are so funny!  I'm in a fit of laughter hahaha All joking aside, I was always a home body. To me going out is shopping..not like a party or anything. You know what I do want to do, buy all the Halloween movies and watch them. Not the new one. Oh and the Friday the 13th movies too. I've been catching them on..idk the channel but they have been on. Weird but everytime I catch it is always #2 haha weird!


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was planning to go to sephora and ulta this weekend, you know for my birthday weekend Anyways, idk if I want to do that. I don't feel like going, I really don't want to do anything at all. :/


  Happy Almost Birthday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I saw earlier that your birthday is on the 22nd, right? If so, we have the same birthday!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know what I do want to do, buy all the Halloween movies and watch them. Not the new one. Oh and the Friday the 13th movies too. I've been catching them on..idk the channel but they have been on. Weird but everytime I catch it is always #2 haha weird!


  I don't even like shopping unless it's hitting up the MAC counter, Ulta or Sephora! LOL. I hate all of it, clothes, grocery....everything! Those are my Halloween plans right there, sitting back with junk food and scary movies. Sounds like a good birthday evening to me! Those movies are fun to watch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Happy Almost Birthday!:yahoo:   I think I saw earlier that your birthday is on the 22nd, right? If so, we have the same birthday!


Yes it is! Happy early birthday too :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even like shopping unless it's hitting up the MAC counter, Ulta or Sephora! LOL. I hate all of it, clothes, grocery....everything! Those are my Halloween plans right there, sitting back with junk food and scary movies. Sounds like a good birthday evening to me! Those movies are fun to watch.


  Absolutely hate grocery shopping!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Absolutely hate grocery shopping!


  It's the worst.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

Anybody hear from V?  Hope everything is ok.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Anybody hear from V? Hope everything is ok.


  Nothing here, I hope she's okay too. Miss her around these parts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Anybody hear from V?  Hope everything is ok.


Not a word! Effing worried now


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow~  going to checkout her blog if there's anything new there.  Has anyone checked yet?


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow~ going to checkout her blog if there's anything new there. Has anyone checked yet?


I checked it yesterday - nothing new... worried.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow~ going to checkout her blog if there's anything new there. Has anyone checked yet?


  I checked earlier and there's been nothing since the 3rd.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully she'll be back soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hopefully she'll be back soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds about right. LOL



  http://moviepilot.com/quizzes/2014/09/18/quiz-which-harry-potter-villain-are-you-2277295?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds about right. LOL
> 
> http://moviepilot.com/quizzes/2014/...ain-are-you-2277295?lt_source=external,manual


  Oooh cool!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oooh cool!


  I was actually hoping I'd get her. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was actually hoping I'd get her. lol









  Ugh!  I got him.... I wanted Helena!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ugh! I got him.... I wanted Helena!


  At least you stay true to yourself?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> At least you stay true to yourself?


 I guess! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

I got Draco Malfoy :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

To the lady who was asking about amazon and my Daisy Dream perfume. It came today!  Completely authentic! Smells just like my sample. Very happy ompom:  Also sorry I can't remember who, it has been a long day!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> To the lady who was asking about amazon and my Daisy Dream perfume. It came today!  Completely authentic! Smells just like my sample. Very happy ompom:  Also sorry I can't remember who, it has been a long day!


  Enjoy you Daisy Dream!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Enjoy you Daisy Dream!


It is a nice bday present. Love it very much.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 19, 2014)

I so want Viva La Juicy Gold Couture. It makes me want to eat myself. Delicious.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I so want Viva La Juicy Gold Couture. It makes me want to eat myself. Delicious.


:lol: it is a lovely perfume, buy it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought some Colour Pop shadows, and a MAC shadow just now.
  Kinda sucks because it is for my birthday and they won't be here till friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh well, at least today seems promising.
  How is everyone this fine weekend?


----------



## jenise (Sep 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought some Colour Pop shadows, and a MAC shadow just now. Kinda sucks because it is for my birthday and they won't be here till friday hboy:  Oh well, at least today seems promising. How is everyone this fine weekend?


 First specktra post from my new phone!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> First specktra post from my new phone!!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is a lovely perfume, buy it


  Bought it today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bought it today! ompom:


ompom: woohoo!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just thought I'd give a quick update. If you've seen my post on the low buy thread, I basically just copied and pasted.

  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.

  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.

  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.

  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.

  (as a side note, I really hope Vineetha is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd give a quick update. If you've seen my post on the low buy thread, I basically just copied and pasted.
> 
> I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.
> 
> ...


  Really proud of you! You do what you have to do for yourself, don't worry about us.
  I am going to miss you too. You know I am always here for you, if you ever need anything PM me babe.
  All that matters is you getting better, that is all we want for you.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm so proud of you Crimson! Those Meds usually takes at least a week to work.  Hope you'll get better and better.  BTW, reddit got forums that will be a good resource for you when you are feeling sad and blue.  You'll hear feedbacks and support from people all over the world.  When I was so depressed last year, that's where I was able to find good advice from people who share the same issues as I do.  Also my husband's best friend who's been dealing with Alcoholism for almost 10 years was able to bounce back thru the support group he found at reddit. 

  Hope this helps and take care always!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd give a quick update. If you've seen my post on the low buy thread, I basically just copied and pasted.
> 
> I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.
> 
> ...


 @CrimsonQuill157 I admire you for taking the time to focus on yourself. I'll miss seeing you around of course, but your health is the most important thing and I hope the meds help you feel better soon. So proud of you. It's amazing how some things can bring so much clarity to our priorities. I wish you all the best!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 21, 2014)

Any Outlander fans here? How about that last episode? Ps. Mine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Any Outlander fans here? How about that last episode? Ps. Mine!


:hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

How are you all today?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 22, 2014)

working hard!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> working hard!


That's good


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd give a quick update. If you've seen my post on the low buy thread, I basically just copied and pasted.  I've been to the psychiatrist and I'm on prozac and xanax for now. Can't tell if the prozac is working - he said it would be at least a week before I started seeing a difference.  The reason I'm posting this here is because it's really made me reevaluate my priorities. Ever since this happened, I haven't spent a dime, and I haven't wanted to. And even though so far, I'm feeling better, I still haven't had the urge to shop. I actually really want to get rid of a lot of the things I have on the clearance bin that I don't need.  I'm not sure how much time I'll be spending on Specktra anymore. I intend to get at least Styled in Sepia from the matte lip but I think that's going to do it for me this year. Lord knows I don't need any more makeup.  I'm going to pop in every now and again. But I'm really going to miss you ladies. But this is something I need to do for myself while I get better.  (as a side note, I really hope Vineetha is ok  )


I'm so glad you've been to see someone and hope that having someone to go to along with the meds helps you with what you're going through. If you ever need anything even if it's just to vent, my inbox is always open. Big hugs to you girly and best of luck on the road ahead. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Any Outlander fans here? How about that last episode? Ps. Mine!


Heeeyyyyy :hot:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you all today?


I've been incredibly lazy all day since I played hooky from work. How's your bday been?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been incredibly lazy all day since I played hooky from work. How's your bday been?


Playing hooky from work awesome lol It's been nice. Thank you for asking. Did you and your niece end up going to the 1D concert?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm watching Sleepy Hollow for the first time since it's premier just came on after Gotham. I think I need to find season 1 on Netflix because I can tell I'll dig this show and how hot is the guy who plays Ichabod?


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 22, 2014)

Eye candy for Rocky Horror Stalking Party???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm watching Sleepy Hollow for the first time since it's premier just came on after Gotham. I think I need to find season 1 on Netflix because I can tell I'll dig this show and how hot is the guy who plays Ichabod?


I'm watching Gotham tonight..was it any good?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Playing hooky from work awesome lol It's been nice. Thank you for asking. Did you and your niece end up going to the 1D concert?


No, she sold her tickets so we had a lunch at our favorite sushi spot instead and went to go see Guardian of the Galaxy. I'm glad you've had a nice birthday


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Eye candy for Rocky Horror Stalking Party???


Girl, you know there will be! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, she sold her tickets so we had a lunch at our favorite sushi spot instead and went to go see Guardian of the Galaxy. I'm glad you've had a nice birthday


Aww. Did you find out why she didn't want to go? Sushi and a movie awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww. Did you find out why she didn't want to go? Sushi and a movie awesome!


She said that she had just been thinking about it and realized she loves them but just didn't want to go this time around. We agreed we'd go the next time they're in town though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She said that she had just been thinking about it and realized she loves them but just didn't want to go this time around. We agreed we'd go the next time they're in town though.


I'm glad it was nothing serious. That's good you'll go next time


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm watching Sleepy Hollow for the first time since it's premier just came on after Gotham. I think I need to find season 1 on Netflix because I can tell I'll dig this show and how hot is the guy who plays Ichabod?


  That's the guy V likes!  He's gorgeous!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, she sold her tickets so we had a lunch at our favorite sushi spot instead and went to go see Guardian of the Galaxy. I'm glad you've had a nice birthday


  Seeing Guardians of the Galaxy Is way better.  Going to see it for the 3rd time this weekend!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Seeing Guardians of the Galaxy Is way better.  Going to see it for the 3rd time this weekend!


It was so funny! I didn't expect it to be so funny!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's the guy V likes!  He's gorgeous!


Yeah he is! I could stare at him all day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah he is! I could stare at him all day.





walkingdead said:


> That's the guy V likes!  He's gorgeous!


me too


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm watching Sleepy Hollow for the first time since it's premier just came on after Gotham. I think I need to find season 1 on Netflix because I can tell I'll dig this show and *how hot is the guy who plays Ichabod?*


  Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!! :whip:


:lol: you tell um V


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!! :whip:


Don't worry Buddy I'm only looking. No touching! :hug:


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

Aaaah, @Dolly Snow nearly forgot to say:


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!!


V! You're back! How have you been? We've missed you on here


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Aaaah, @Dolly Snow  nearly forgot to say:


Thank you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!!


  Yay you're back


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. It means a lot.
> 
> Today has been a lot better. Gradually getting better
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you doing better! If there's anything you need to talk about or just write off your mind you can always PM me - I know we don't know each other very well so you probably won't do that, but just wanted to show and tell you that I'll be there for you (when the rain starts to pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) you will never have to feel like you're on your own (on here).


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. It means a lot.
> 
> Today has been a lot better. Gradually getting better
> 
> ...


  Thanks Guys!
  I had a personal loss 2 weeks back that has left me so shaken & broken that at this point I wonder if anything will be the same again. Had to fly back home and I am just back at work today. I hope the chatter with you guys will help me from dwelling on it further but I know that is going to be a long road ahead. Love you guys!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 23, 2014)

Love you V :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

Love you V! Good Morning


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Guys! I had a personal loss 2 weeks back that has left me so shaken & broken that at this point I wonder if anything will be the same again. Had to fly back home and I am just back at work today. I hope the chatter with you guys will help me from dwelling on it further but I know that is going to be a long road ahead. Love you guys!


  :support:  We'll do our best to cheer you up!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We'll do our best to cheer you up!


   Thank you! Love you guys!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 busy day buddy?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> busy day buddy?


  Not so busy now that I finished payroll. How about you?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not so busy now that I finished payroll. How about you?


  Nothing major going on now. just want to get it over with and leave!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nothing major going on now. just want to get it over with and leave!


  I hope your day goes by super quick for you, Buddy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm wanting to go home myself because after watching that season 2 Sleepy Hollow premier last night I've decided that I need to watch season 1 to catch up by next Monday's episode.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope your day goes by super quick for you, Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ichabod Crane has you hooked huh! I started watching it for Tom mison but then I started really liking the show too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ichabod Crane has you hooked huh! I started watching it for Tom mison but then I started really liking the show too!


  Oh he has me totally hooked! I don't know why I never watched it before, it seems right up my alley.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hands off buddy! Thats Tom Mison! Already taken!! :whip:


  V!!   I was guarding your man for you! We've missed you.  So sorry for your loss.  Get some rest -- I know that trip is long and exhausting.  Glad to have you back


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> We've missed you. So sorry for your loss. Get some rest -- I know that trip is long and exhausting. Glad to have you back


  Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I know I am dead tired but had to come today anywy. probably will start early today and take few offs in between.


----------



## jenise (Sep 23, 2014)

[@]Vineetha[/@] so glad you're back, you had us all worried. So sorry for your loss


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you so much! :frenz:  I know I am dead tired but had to come today anywy. probably will start early today and take few offs in between.


 Welcome back V!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Welcome back V!


  Thank you! I missed you guys too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

How did I not notice this? I've watched all the seasons more than once! I mean I did notice that the makeup effects have gotten better from season 1 to currently but I never really noticed that they seem to be decaying! 
  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/23/ever-notice-this-about-the-walking-dead-s-infected-2292085?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How did I not notice this? I've watched all the seasons more than once! I mean I did notice that the makeup effects have gotten better from season 1 to currently but I never really noticed that they seem to be decaying!
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09/23/ever-notice-this-about-the-walking-dead-s-infected-2292085?lt_source=external,manual


  Me neither! I just thought the makeup was better! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How did I not notice this? I've watched all the seasons more than once! I mean I did notice that the makeup effects have gotten better from season 1 to currently but I never really noticed that they seem to be decaying!  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/09...-s-infected-2292085?lt_source=external,manual


So eventually they'll be nothing lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me neither! I just thought the makeup was better! LOL


  Same. I just thought they were throwing more money at the makeup department since the show was doing so well. I didn't even think it was something deliberate! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So eventually they'll be nothing lol


  I guess so. Creepy to think about. I mean, so the bodies decompose, but what happens to the brain?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 23, 2014)

Ladies, I normally wouldn't ask, but can anyone who is stalking buy FNF and the blush from Rocky Horror for me?   I just started this week at my new job and I'm pretty sure shopping on the work computer would be frowned upon a lot, there's also zero cell reception (and no functioning wireless) in my office so I can't do it from my phone.   I would pay you for shipping to me and a small stalking fee if you required it! I'm so scared to miss this launch!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess so. Creepy to think about. I mean, so the bodies decompose, but what happens to the brain?


They decompose aswell, well at least they should lol


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been gone awhile and see that I've missed 50 pages of this thread 

  I hope all you ladies are doing well.

  I finally broke down and bought the Monarch palette from Kat Von D. I love it! It pairs so nicely with a red lip! I also received a metallic bronze colored lip tar from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in my glossybox, and it goes nicely with the monarch palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been gone awhile and see that I've missed 50 pages of this thread   I hope all you ladies are doing well.  I finally broke down and bought the Monarch palette from Kat Von D. I love it! It pairs so nicely with a red lip! I also received a metallic bronze colored lip tar from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in my glossybox, and it goes nicely with the monarch palette.


Yay! Glad you got the palette  Nice to see you around again


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I normally wouldn't ask, but can anyone who is stalking buy FNF and the blush from Rocky Horror for me?   I just started this week at my new job and I'm pretty sure shopping on the work computer would be frowned upon a lot, there's also zero cell reception (and no functioning wireless) in my office so I can't do it from my phone.   I would pay you for shipping to me and a small stalking fee if you required it! I'm so scared to miss this launch!


I think I should be able to snag those for you on Monday.  I'll know better towards the end of the week though after pay day.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you imagine if they didn't? 


Dolly Snow said:


> They decompose aswell, well at least they should lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I've been gone awhile and see that I've missed 50 pages of this thread   I hope all you ladies are doing well.  I finally broke down and bought the Monarch palette from Kat Von D. I love it! It pairs so nicely with a red lip! I also received a metallic bronze colored lip tar from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics in my glossybox, and it goes nicely with the monarch palette.


Hey you, nice to see you again, girly!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice to see you guys too!

  I'm peeved. On Sephora's website it says you can preview the holiday sets, but when I click on the link they provided, I get a blank page. I tried going directly to the sets and didn't see anything new. Boo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can you imagine if they didn't?


 eeh gross


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I should be able to snag those for you on Monday.  I'll know better towards the end of the week though after pay day.


 Awesome! If you need me to pay some in advance that's totally cool. You're sweet for even considering it!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Awesome! If you need me to pay some in advance that's totally cool. You're sweet for even considering it!


it'd be no problem at all! I'll already been grabbing my stuff and it'd be no problem to just toss some extra items in my cart. I'd just ask for whatever the cost of the items is with tax, no need to toss in stalking fees or anything.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> it'd be no problem at all! I'll already been grabbing my stuff and it'd be no problem to just toss some extra items in my cart. I'd just ask for whatever the cost of the items is with tax, no need to toss in stalking fees or anything.


 :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Melrose (Sep 23, 2014)

So sorry it's late- Happy belated birthday to the one and only @DollySnow! Hope you had a good one. You are and will always be my queen of enabling!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So sorry it's late- Happy belated birthday to the one and only @DollySnow! Hope you had a good one. You are and will always be my queen of enabling!








 Thank you my lovey


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone know what's the finish for the Mac Ultimate collection lipsticks?


----------



## Melrose (Sep 23, 2014)

@NaomiH, hey girl! Just wanted to let you know I FINALLY wore a red lippie today. I wore Mrs. Mia Wallace and thought of you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Anyone know what's the finish for the Mac Ultimate collection lipsticks?


  Called a Luxe finish. Have no clue what that means.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Called a Luxe finish. Have no clue what that means.


Nor me


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

Is anyone else feeling super overwhelmed with all of these collections? Its like I can hear my bank account going down... :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone else feeling super overwhelmed with all of these collections? Its like I can hear my bank account going down...


  I am! I only have a set amount I can spend this month including October. So 
  After the matte lip collection and maybe the heirloom collection, I am done till December.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am! I only have a set amount I can spend this month including October. So  After the matte lip collection and maybe the heirloom collection, I am done till December.


  Me too. After a while the colors start to look too similar. I'll probably get some goodies from the Sephora VIB sale but otherwise I'm done with makeup until Jan/Feb. Gotta save up for Christmas gifts!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Me too. After a while the colors start to look too similar. I'll probably get some goodies from the Sephora VIB sale but otherwise I'm done with makeup until Jan/Feb. Gotta save up for Christmas gifts!!


  Yea gotta do the same, buy during the VIB sale. Which is usually when presents are bought lol
  I love Christmas!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> @NaomiH, hey girl! Just wanted to let you know I FINALLY wore a red lippie today. I wore Mrs. Mia Wallace and thought of you


:happydance: How'd you like it? I bet it looked great on you, that's such a pretty lippy.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone else feeling super overwhelmed with all of these collections? Its like I can hear my bank account going down... :haha:


Completely overwhelmed


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Good morning foxy ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning foxy ladies!


  Good morning!! :hello:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning foxy ladies!


  Good Morning


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!


  Morning V


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V


  Morning D!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning D!


  How are you today?
  I am eating grapes lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you today?
> I am eating grapes lol


  Okay okay D!
  I love Grapes too!! Just had a cup of tea, didnt feel like breakfast maybe later!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay okay D! I love Grapes too!! Just had a cup of tea, didnt feel like breakfast maybe later!


A cup of tea is good to calm you down. But you must eat V, even if it is toast.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A cup of tea is good to calm you down. But you must eat V, even if it is toast.


  I will...later on D! 
  I think T is gonna post Gucci reviews and not MAC ones today! Wonder if the bloggers did get the PR samples on time!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will...later on D!  I think T is gonna post Gucci reviews and not MAC ones today! Wonder if the bloggers did get the PR samples on time!


  Hi V!!   I hope T or Karen posts swatches toda, I really want to see RHPS more than anything.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will...later on D!  I think T is gonna post Gucci reviews and not MAC ones today! Wonder if the bloggers did get the PR samples on time!


As long as you say so V! I saw that, which is annoying. We have been waiting ages for any MAC swatches. That worries me, what if they didn't get any PR samples


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope T or Karen posts swatches toda, I really want to see RHPS more than anything.


  Hi Mel! Good morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I sure hope so! T's Gallery has all Gucci pics and none of the MAC ones! Hopefully they will have it up today!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I saw that, which is annoying. We have been waiting ages for any MAC swatches. That worries me, *what if they didn't get any PR samples*








 for any of the collections! Oh no I hope not! I am okay with BS one but other two a lot depends on swatches!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> As long as you say so V! I saw that, which is annoying. We have been waiting ages for any MAC swatches. That worries me, what if they didn't get any PR samples





Vineetha said:


> Hi Mel! Good morning   I sure hope so! T's Gallery has all Gucci pics and none of the MAC ones! Hopefully they will have it up today!!


  Maybe they didn't get any PR samples, or they just came in? I feel like its getting later and later with the reviews.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> for any of the collections! Oh no I hope not! I am okay with BS one but other two a lot depends on swatches!


It just seems so weird. Hopefully they do start popping uo. Yea same V, I could careless about BS. But the others, I need to see.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Maybe they didn't get any PR samples, or they just came in? I feel like its getting later and later with the reviews.


Hopefully they just came in, at very least a pic of the products in hand, would assure us they are coming.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!


  Morning ladies! Hope y'all are all doing okay this morning.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

@Vineetha, I've decided that you can have Norman the first 2 weeks of October all to yourself. You just have to wrestle him away from these walkers first!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

No one cares about Gucci! We want Brooke, Ultimate & Rocky swatches!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Good morning lovely ladies


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha, I've decided that you can have Norman the first 2 weeks of October all to yourself. You just have to wrestle him away from these walkers first!










  Walkers


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning lovely ladies


  Good afternoon, girly!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Walkers


  You can take 'em!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can take 'em!







  Right? Gucci reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How come the pr samples arent gone for any of the 4 collections??


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? Gucci reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm wondering that too. Especially the Brooke review, that launches online tomorrow! With how big those collections are it'd be way odd of MAC to of not sent out PR samples to two of the biggest makeup bloggers out there.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm wondering that too. Especially the Brooke review, that launches online tomorrow! With how big those collections are it'd be way odd of MAC to of not sent out PR samples to two of the biggest makeup bloggers out there.


  Kinda odd! i really wanted to see rhps & matte swatches before they launch !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

I just looked at her Gucci post and while the colours look pretty, they look like everything else we've seen. Definitely nothing original or special. And what's up with this?

  "The lip products have a very noticeable sweet vanilla and perfume-y scent and *a soapy taste that doesn’t quit.*"


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Kinda odd! i really wanted to see rhps & matte swatches before they launch !


  Same here. Especially the RHPS stuff. I'm REALLY looking forward to Karen's post on it.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just looked at her Gucci post and while the colours look pretty, they look like everything else we've seen. Definitely nothing original or special. And what's up with this?  "[COLOR=333333]The lip products have a very noticeable sweet vanilla and perfume-y scent and *a soapy taste that doesn’t quit.*" [/COLOR]


  Ewwwwww wtf I wanted to buy a Gucci lipstick but definitely not now


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just looked at her Gucci post and while the colours look pretty, they look like everything else we've seen. Definitely nothing original or special. And what's up with this?
> 
> "The lip products have a very noticeable sweet vanilla and perfume-y scent and *a soapy taste that doesn’t quit.*"


  Yeah read that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The only thing I am even remotely interested in are the blushes (of course big surprise), the cherry nectar one!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't focus on studying while I am nervously waiting for any new swatches/reviews of RHPS or the Matte Lip collection to pop up.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Ewwwwww wtf I wanted to buy a Gucci lipstick but definitely not now


  Yeah, they fact that it tastes like soap is very off putting. What were they thinking?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah read that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You want a blush?!?!?!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't focus on studying while I am nervously waiting for any new swatches/reviews of RHPS or the Matte Lip collection to pop up.


  I know! I want some swatches!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You want a blush?!?!?!


  Right? Blush, me..pfft...


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I can't focus on studying while I am nervously waiting for any new swatches/reviews of RHPS or the Matte Lip collection to pop up. :rants:


  Me too  I'm going thru my readings for tomorrow's classes but I can't concentrate, I just keep checking Specktra lol


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, same here and I have an exam tomorrow. Don't know if I'll pass that one...


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? Blush, me..pfft...


  Crazy talk!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, same here and I have an exam tomorrow. Don't know if I'll pass that one... :sigh:


  Oh no  Get to studying! I'm sure you will be fine, don't underestimate yourself.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, same here and I have an exam tomorrow. Don't know if I'll pass that one...


  Best of luck on your exam tomorrow!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the motivation 
I'll just do my best and we'll see what the outcome will be


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Best of luck on your exam tomorrow!


Thank you hon


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks for the motivation   I'll just do my best and we'll see what the outcome will be


  You're welcome  goodluck!!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

If in the end I didn't pass it I'll say it was Karen's and/or Christine's fault


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> If in the end I didn't pass it I'll say it was Karen's and/or Christine's fault :haha:


  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> If in the end I didn't pass it I'll say it was Karen's and/or Christine's fault


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So sorry it's late- Happy belated birthday to the one and only @DollySnow! Hope you had a good one. You are and will always be my queen of enabling!


  Thank god we an do belated happy birthdays!!!! I forgot to say happy birthday to you Dolly and I've been feeling really bad about it, thinking I'd have to wait until next year to redeem myself!!! So happy happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Thank god we an do belated happy birthdays!!!! I forgot to say happy birthday to you Dolly and I've been feeling really bad about it, thinking I'd have to wait until next year to redeem myself!!! So happy happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you babe


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 24, 2014)

Good Morning Gals !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to ask if anybody tried or has the Too Faced Chocolate bar pallette ? any thoughts?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Gals !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Afternoon, Brows!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Gals !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it. It's one of my favourite palettes coz its got both mattes and shimmers. The quality of the shadows are really good - I haven't experienced any fall out with mine and they're so soft and buttery. Buy it!!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :happydance: How'd you like it? I bet it looked great on you, that's such a pretty lippy.


 I loved it! It pretty much lasted the entire work day and was a nice change from the neutral lippies I'd been wearing lately.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I loved it! It pretty much lasted the entire work day and was a nice change from the neutral lippies I'd been wearing lately.


  YAY!!! I'm glad you liked it! Next up....GLAM! lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I love it. It's one of my favourite palettes coz its got both mattes and shimmers. The quality of the shadows are really good - I haven't experienced any fall out with mine and they're so soft and buttery. Buy it!!


  I've been eyeballing it I like that most colors are neutral  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love mattes/shimmer shadows I think it's great that it includes both finishes in one palette . Thanks! I think I might have to grad it


----------



## Melrose (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YAY!!! I'm glad you liked it! Next up....GLAM! lol


 Lol, I think you're right. I'm even anxiously awaiting the RHPS collection and all it's red goodness! Where are the darn blogger reviews already?


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been eyeballing it I like that most colors are neutral    I love mattes/shimmer shadows I think it's great that it includes both finishes in one palette . Thanks! I think I might have to grad it :haha:


  I was eyeballing it for ages and eventually took the plunge and bought it. Do it! You won't regret it


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, I think you're right. I'm even anxiously awaiting the RHPS collection and all it's red goodness! Where are the darn blogger reviews already?


  Welcome to the dark red side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I don't know, but it's kind of annoying how there are none so far. I mean Brooke launches tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

@Vineetha
   http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-cherry-nectar-sheer-blushing-powder-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha
> http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-cherry-nectar-sheer-blushing-powder-review-photos-swatches


  Thanks Buddy!Gorg shade but kinda disappointed that for such a pigmented shade it isnt easy to blend


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Buddy!Gorg shade but kinda disappointed that for such a pigmented shade it isnt easy to blend


  Yeah, it's very disappointing. Especially at that price point.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

V, have you seen Norman's GQ cover shot yet?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, it's very disappointing. Especially at that price point.


  Right? So much for Gucci for nw!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> V, have you seen Norman's GQ cover shot yet?








 I hadnt, but just googled!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hadnt, but just googled!!


  I'm gonna buy it just because. lol
  I got his EW cover too. LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Gals !! :kissy: I wanted to ask if anybody tried or has the Too Faced Chocolate bar pallette ? any thoughts?


Heard great things. I need to buy one already aswell.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm gonna buy it just because. lol
> I got his EW cover too. LOL!!


  I have to see if there is an office copy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have to see if there is an office copy!


  He's so delicious!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Still no reviews.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heard great things. I need to buy one already aswell.


  I know we need to get one Girl


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Still no reviews.


  I know !! The waiting is killing me


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know !! The waiting is killing me


Me too!
I think I'll go bananas, when they finally appear.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know we need to get one Girl :haha:


:lol: yes we do


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 24, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  have you seen this?  He's so awesome️


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2014)

Here are my swatches for the Urban Decay Vice LTD palette  I'll post more pics on the blog!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 24, 2014)

[@]mel33t[/@]  I think you were the one who liked Neville Longbottom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  have you seen this?  He's so awesome️


He is so perfect!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]mel33t[/@]  I think you were the one who liked Neville Longbottom


   Off topic, but I love that Emma did this. Her speech was amazing. I'm all for it!! #heforshe


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  have you seen this?  He's so awesome️


I saw this earlier and fell a bit more in love with him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw this earlier and fell a bit more in love with him.


Step off my man :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Off topic, but I love that Emma did this. Her speech was amazing. I'm all for it!! #heforshe


I'm proud of her!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Step off my man :lol:


  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!


Lol he is so damn adorable


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here are my swatches for the Urban Decay Vice LTD palette  I'll post more pics on the blog!


Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Agreed!!! 





mel33t said:


> Off topic, but I love that Emma did this. Her speech was amazing. I'm all for it!! #heforshe


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Step off my man :lol:


Just saying. Sheesh!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just saying. Sheesh!


:frenz:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Off topic, but I love that Emma did this. Her speech was amazing. I'm all for it!! #heforshe


  Her speech was awesome ~  love her and all the men who support it.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....because you love Coraline


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> .....because you love Coraline


  You're the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Side note! Can't wait for a shopping trip!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning :flower:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning Dolly :hi:  How are you today? Its rainy here, supposed to rain all day. A good soup day, with grilled cheese.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Morning D!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> How are you today? Its rainy here, supposed to rain all day. A good soup day, with grilled cheese.


  Good morning Mel! Its rainy here too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Morning Dolly :hi:  How are you today? Its rainy here, supposed to rain all day. A good soup day, with grilled cheese.


 im ok, I woke up from a nightmare and can't sleep   That weather sounds perfect, you are so right. What kind of soup? Lol  How are you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning D!


:kiss:  I'm jealous it is raining where you ladies are.  It is still hot here


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is still hot here


  Usually I love rainy days. Today it just feels dull; I guess it is just my mood reflecting!
  Dont worry D, the weather is only gonna get cooler!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Usually I love rainy days. Today it just feels dull; I guess it is just my mood reflecting! Dont worry D, the weather is only gonna get cooler! :kiss:


 Love you  Ah one of those days, I hope you feel even a tiny bit better :kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ah one of those days, I hope you feel even a tiny bit better








 Love you too D!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :kiss:  Love you too D!


 :kiss: :hug:  I really do hope you smile today at least once.  You really are special V.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You really are special V.








Actually this did make me smile! Thanks DD!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning








 morning Dollykins


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: Actually this did make me smile! Thanks DD!


 :support:  I'm glad


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Usually I love rainy days. Today it just feels dull; I guess it is just my mood reflecting!
> Dont worry D, the weather is only gonna get cooler!


  Love you V


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Morning Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Buddy!!


  Howdy Buddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> morning Dollykins


Morning Naomi 


NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


Oh he has been a bad boy lol he needs to be cleaned


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love you V


  Love you too Buddy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are awesome!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Oh he has been a bad boy lol he needs to be cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  See how dirty the water is!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh he has been a bad boy lol he needs to be cleaned


  Very bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Love you too Buddy!! :hug:  You guys are awesome!


No! You are awesome!!   





Vineetha said:


> See how dirty the water is! :haha:


It's filthy....like he is 


NaomiH said:


> Very bad.


:lol: the dirty naughty man


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

I had such a huge crush on him as Angel on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had such a huge crush on him as Angel on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. lol


:haha: me too


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> me too


  Until Spike came along that is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Until Spike came along that is. :lol:


He was hot too lol Actually recently watched all of the Angel seasons with my niece. Who btw loved it :flower:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Actually recently watched all of the Angel seasons with my niece. Who btw loved it


  I've been slowly rewatching all the Buffy episodes and plan to do Angel after that. So many shows. So little time. lol
  I tried getting Shelbi into Buffy, but she insisted on being a hater.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been slowly rewatching all the Buffy episodes and plan to do Angel after that. So many shows. So little time. lol I tried getting Shelbi into Buffy, but she insisted on being a hater.


Needing to do the same, my niece is down to watch Buffy.  Ugh oh Shelbi lol don't be a hater. I bet once she sees an episode, she'll be hooked lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ugh oh Shelbi lol don't be a hater. I bet once she sees an episode, she'll be hooked lol


  Oh, I made her watch the first 2 and how she wasn't down is beyond me! I got my sister's girls to watch a few episodes though and they were down so at least I got 2 monkeys on my side. They also like Xena. LOL!!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 25, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I have today off from my job since it's a school holiday which means I only work tonight at Starbucks for 4 hours.  I'm pretty psyched to have most of my day free!  What's everyone up to?  I hate that I don't have the kind of time I want to have to be on here recently.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh, I made her watch the first 2 and how she wasn't down is beyond me! I got my sister's girls to watch a few episodes though and they were down so at least I got 2 monkeys on my side. They also like Xena. LOL!!


Lol yay for an auntie victory!  I have yet to show my nieces Xena or Hercules :lol: How much did they like Xena?  Anyone else have a crush on the guy who played Aries? Sadly he died


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning everyone! I have today off from my job since it's a school holiday which means I only work tonight at Starbucks for 4 hours.  I'm pretty psyched to have most of my day free!  What's everyone up to?  I hate that I don't have the kind of time I want to have to be on here recently.


Hi  Nothing much this end. Just not sleeping lol I love starbucks, working there, do you enjoy the drinks still?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone else have a crush on the guy who played Aries? Sadly he died


  Oh they love Xena! Zeke does too actually. lol
  I haven't shown them Hercules yet though since I'm determined to finish Xena before I start Hercules. 
  Oh I sure had a crush on him, he was so hot and evil! I was sad when he died.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning everyone! I have today off from my job since it's a school holiday which means I only work tonight at Starbucks for 4 hours.  I'm pretty psyched to have most of my day free!  What's everyone up to?  I hate that I don't have the kind of time I want to have to be on here recently.


  Not a whole lot going on here, just sitting in my office drinking my coffee. Yay for having most of the day to yourself!!!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> im ok, I woke up from a nightmare and can't sleep   That weather sounds perfect, you are so right. What kind of soup? Lol  How are you?


  Nightmares. They're the worst. Know how you feel. French onion soup. Mmmmmmm 


NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Well hello there


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not a whole lot going on here, just sitting in my office drinking my coffee. Yay for having most of the day to yourself!!!


  I know!  I'm starting the first season of The Blacklist and sitting in my PJs.  It's awesome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh they love Xena! Zeke does too actually. lol I haven't shown them Hercules yet though since I'm determined to finish Xena before I start Hercules.  Oh I sure had a crush on him, he was so hot and evil! I was sad when he died.


Good plan. And how awesome that he does aswell lol He was so handsome and evil yes lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Nightmares. They're the worst. Know how you feel. French onion soup. Mmmmmmm  Well hello there


Nightmares suck so bad. Especially what mine are about :/


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nightmares suck so bad. Especially what mine are about :/


  :support:  I have night terrors which are when I'm awake but see things. Mainly very large spiders and people that look like Orcs from LOTR. Its anxiety related and there's nothing I can do about it. Its awful, I know how you feel boo.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :support:  I have night terrors which are when I'm awake but see things. Mainly very large spiders and people that look like Orcs from LOTR. Its anxiety related and there's nothing I can do about it. Its awful, I know how you feel boo.


Is that what it is classified as. I have the same issue. I was always told by doctors "you have an over active imagination"  Spiders, zombies are mine. Then I over analyze it all. Eventually, I fall asleep, but then I get nightmares. Soit wakes me up. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Well hello there


  Figured it's been too long since I started the day off with some man candy. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Spiders, zombies are mine. Then I over analyze it all. Eventually, I fall asleep, but then I get nightmares. Soit wakes me up. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know!  I'm starting the first season of The Blacklist and sitting in my PJs.  It's awesome.


  Sounds like an awesome day to me! I can't wait for winter so I can curl up by a crackling fire while I watch my shows.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like an awesome day to me! I can't wait for winter so I can *curl up by a crackling fire while I watch my shows*.









 All I want now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like an awesome day to me! I can't wait for winter so I can curl up by a crackling fire while I watch my shows.


my perfect day right there!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All I want now
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Sounds like heaven right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like heaven right now.


I am so ready for Halloween. That is when it starts getting really cold.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is when it starts getting really cold.


  I just love Halloween time! Can't wait to bust out my sweaters and boots!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just love Halloween time! Can't wait to bust out my sweaters and boots!


Yes! And yes!  I need to buy more large sweaters. I love the ease of tossing one on


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't got enough to b2m for sin. So I'll be buying it then :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to buy more large sweaters. I love the ease of tossing one on


  And hoodies! Oh how I love hoodies!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't got enough to b2m for sin. So I'll be buying it then :/


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm skipping Brooke shields, am I weird?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping Brooke shields, am I weird?


No, I am skipping too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No, I am skipping too.


 Yay! I hope it's the RHPS instead of Brooke


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping Brooke shields, am I weird?


  With three back to back launches, def not!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You're the best!! :frenz:   Side note! Can't wait for a shopping trip!!


  Hi Mel!  Yes~  I have to get back to you about a shopping trip on 10/18  ~  just need to find out if my younger son has a baseball game that day.    I got the Brooke sheild pallette and Gospel l/s this am... I saw you did too!  Can't wait!  How's work going for you today?  It's dragging for me and this weather is not helping.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping Brooke shields, am I weird?


  I don't think so. In all honesty it's a pretty skippable collection unless you really like neutrals and veluxe pearl shadows. The dark lippy looks almost exactly like the dark lippy from Proenza and it's the same finish. The other lippy is pretty, but really dupable. Cream blushes? No. The glosses are nice, but very dupable as well. I think the highlight of the collection is the eye shadow palette, but only if you don't already own the perm shades that are in it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> With three back to back launches, def not!


 I didn't find the lipsticks appealing and I got tons of e/s palettes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! I hope it's the RHPS instead of Brooke


Yes for RHPS


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think so. In all honesty it's a pretty skippable collection unless you really like neutrals and veluxe pearl shadows. The dark lippy looks almost exactly like the dark lippy from Proenza and it's the same finish. The other lippy is pretty, but really dupable. Cream blushes? No. The glosses are nice, but very dupable as well. I think the hightlight of the collection is the eye shadow palette, but only if you don't already own the perm shades that are in it.


Exactly, the only item worth getting is the palette and even that will prob end up at a CCO.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Mel!  Yes~  I have to get back to you about a shopping trip on 10/18  ~  just need to find out if my younger son has a baseball game that day.    I got the Brooke sheild pallette and Gospel l/s this am... I saw you did too!  Can't wait!  How's work going for you today?  It's dragging for me and this weather is not helping.


  Yes! Can't wait for the palette. I'm a neutrals girl so this was right up my alley.   Work is meh. Our boss is gone this week so things are pretty slow, but the rain stinks. Too many puddles and my rain boots are itchy lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly, the only item worth getting is the palette and even that will prob end up at a CCO.


  I actually don't have any of the perms shadows in it, not even Carbone because I ditched the Carbones that I did have because they sucked. lol
  I want it now, but I might just hold out for it to hit my CCO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually don't have any of the perms shadows in it, not even Carbone because I ditched the Carbones that I did have because they sucked. lol I want it now, but I might just hold out for it to hit my CCO.


I would actually buy it when it hits my CCO. But right now nope lol only because I can't afford it right now. This Carbon seems promising though


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would actually buy it when it hits my CCO. But right now nope lol only because I can't afford it right now. This Carbon seems promising though


  Definitely not now, all my pennies are for RHPS and RHPS only! Sorry Brooke! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely not now, all my pennies are for RHPS and RHPS only! Sorry Brooke! lol


:frenz: all the money for RHPS!  Isn't it funny how easy it is to skip when there is a collection, we really want :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely not now, all my pennies are for RHPS and RHPS only! Sorry Brooke! lol


  :haha: I'm skipping RHPS I think. I rarely wear reds and I decided to save some pennies and buy Sin in normal packaging. I'm excited to see everyone's goodies though!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Isn't it funny how easy it is to skip when there is a collection, we really want


  Yep! I always find it real easy to skip something if there's something I want a bit more.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm skipping RHPS I think. I rarely wear reds and I decided to save some pennies and buy Sin in normal packaging. I'm excited to see everyone's goodies though!!


  I'm excited to see how you like your Brooke goodies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! I always find it real easy to skip something if there's something I want a bit more.


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :haha: I'm skipping RHPS I think. I rarely wear reds and I decided to save some pennies and buy Sin in normal packaging. I'm excited to see everyone's goodies though!!


Excited to see you try out the shadows. Is that all you bought from Brooke?


----------



## jenise (Sep 25, 2014)

http://themetapicture.com/ladies-interactive-mirror/ A little inspiration for all you lovely ladies


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!








 Yummy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yummy!!!


  Howdy Brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had such a huge crush on him as Angel on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. lol


  Oh I did too love him


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://themetapicture.com/ladies-interactive-mirror/ A little inspiration for all you lovely ladies


  Nice one! Thanks for sharng!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Brows!








Hi Naomi!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I did too love him


  He's still hot nowadays too! I catch that show Bones once in awhile and just drool. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping Brooke shields, am I weird?


  Nope I'm skipping too saving my $$ for my RHPS haul


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's still hot nowadays too! I catch that show Bones once in awhile and just drool. lol


  I haven't seen him on Bones I need to start watching the show


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't seen him on Bones I need to start watching the show








 Brows! He is the central character along with bones!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Isn't it funny how easy it is to skip when there is a collection, we really want


  No kidding !! I was like ...What Brooke collection lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Brows! He is the central character along with bones!


  I meant I haven't watch Bones at all ... I know bad girl


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I meant I haven't watch Bones at all ... I know bad girl


  Oh okay! I thought you watched Bones but didnt notice him


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh okay! I thought you watched Bones but didnt notice him








No I would notice him ...he's hot!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't seen him on Bones I need to start watching the show


  I've only seen like 10 episodes of it ever across the time it's been on the air, but from what I've seen it's pretty good.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep. Still hot at 45!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've only seen like 10 episodes of it ever across the time it's been on the air, but from what I've seen it's pretty good.


  I've heard it's good I need to try to catch up with all the seasons I'm so bad I when it comes to TV shows I get bored so fast. The only shows I never miss are American horror story and SOA that's it


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

"The formula is scented with “Blue Chocolate,” which I have no idea what that translates to (initially, I thought it was a scent they had, but I couldn’t find anything on it). It has a sweet, vanilla base with a little earthiness, but it has a “perfume-y” feel overall. The scent is noticeable applied, not just in the tube, and it created a constant taste of soapiness when I wore both shades. As in, for the entire length of time I wore each shade, I felt like I had a bar of soap in my mouth. I don’t normally have issues with taste on most products. You may be less sensitive to taste, or may taste more appetizing to you, so your mileage may vary." 




  http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-bitter-grape-fever-audacious-color-intense-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've heard it's good I need to try to catch up with all the seasons I'm so bad I when it comes to TV shows I get bored so fast. The only shows I never miss are American horror story and SOA that's it


  I'm the same. I can watch a few episodes of a show back to back but then I get antsy and move on to another show so it takes me ages to complete a series. American Horror Story, Hell on Wheels and The Walking Dead are exceptions though. I'm trying now to get caught up on Sons.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> "[COLOR=333333]The formula is scented with “Blue Chocolate,” which I have no idea what that translates to (initially, I thought it was a scent they had, but I couldn’t find anything on it). It has a sweet, vanilla base with a little earthiness, but it has a “perfume-y” feel overall. The scent is noticeable applied, not just in the tube, and it created a constant taste of soapiness when I wore both shades. As in, for the entire length of time I wore each shade, I felt like I had a bar of soap in my mouth. I don’t normally have issues with taste on most products. You may be less sensitive to taste, or may taste more appetizing to you, so your mileage may vary." [/COLOR] http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-bitt...lor-intense-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


  :barf:  that sounds gross


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> that sounds gross


  Right? I don't want flavour added to my lippies, especially if it's going to be something disgusting like soap!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> "The formula is scented with “Blue Chocolate,” which I have no idea what that translates to (initially, I thought it was a scent they had, but I couldn’t find anything on it). It has a sweet, vanilla base with a little earthiness, but it has a “perfume-y” feel overall. The scent is noticeable applied, not just in the tube, and it created a constant taste of soapiness when I wore both shades. As in, for the entire length of time I wore each shade, I felt like I had a bar of soap in my mouth. I don’t normally have issues with taste on most products. You may be less sensitive to taste, or may taste more appetizing to you, so your mileage may vary."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> "[COLOR=333333]The formula is scented with “Blue Chocolate,” which I have no idea what that translates to (initially, I thought it was a scent they had, but I couldn’t find anything on it). It has a sweet, vanilla base with a little earthiness, but it has a “perfume-y” feel overall. The scent is noticeable applied, not just in the tube, and it created a constant taste of soapiness when I wore both shades. As in, for the entire length of time I wore each shade, I felt like I had a bar of soap in my mouth. I don’t normally have issues with taste on most products. You may be less sensitive to taste, or may taste more appetizing to you, so your mileage may vary." [/COLOR] http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-bitt...lor-intense-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


  :shock: really Gucci?!?! For that price point...


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> really Gucci?!?! For that price point...


  Lippie & Soap for the price!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lippie & Soap for the price! :haha:


  Lmao that sums it up perfectly :barf:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lippie & Soap for the price!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey ladies, how are you doing?
I went to a MAC counter today after my exam, really needed to go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (actually went there to see if my lipstick and lipliner have already arrived there - they haven't so I bought an eyeshadow for my brows, a nail laquer and one brush for my mother's birthday instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies, how are you doing?
> I went to a MAC counter today after my exam, really needed to go shopping
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How'd the exam go?


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was okay but I can't really say if I passed it or not - I hope so.
  IMO I was a little better prepared for this exam than some of my colleagues however this doesn't necessarily mean that I passed it. We'll see.
  The stupid thing is that the two professors who mark the exam take their time while doing this, I might have to wait for more than one month to see my grade. (Some people even had to wait for two months).
Really annoying but now it's over! 
(The next one will be on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep. Still hot at 45!


Still smokin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> "[COLOR=333333]The formula is scented with “Blue Chocolate,” which I have no idea what that translates to (initially, I thought it was a scent they had, but I couldn’t find anything on it). It has a sweet, vanilla base with a little earthiness, but it has a “perfume-y” feel overall. The scent is noticeable applied, not just in the tube, and it created a constant taste of soapiness when I wore both shades. As in, for the entire length of time I wore each shade, I felt like I had a bar of soap in my mouth. I don’t normally have issues with taste on most products. You may be less sensitive to taste, or may taste more appetizing to you, so your mileage may vary." [/COLOR] http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-bitt...lor-intense-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


Eh


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It was okay but I can't really say if I passed it or not - I hope so.
> IMO I was a little better prepared for this exam than some of my colleagues however this doesn't necessarily mean that I passed it. We'll see.
> The stupid thing is that the two professors who mark the exam take their time while doing this, I might have to wait for more than one month to see my grade. (Some people even had to wait for two months).
> Really annoying but now it's over!
> ...


  Oh that sucks it takes so long to get your grade. My fingers are crossed that you passed and BOOOOO to having another exam on Monday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It was okay but I can't really say if I passed it or not - I hope so. IMO I was a little better prepared for this exam than some of my colleagues however this doesn't necessarily mean that I passed it. We'll see. The stupid thing is that the two professors who mark the exam take their time while doing this, I might have to wait for more than one month to see my grade. (Some people even had to wait for two months).  Really annoying but now it's over!   (The next one will be on monday :down: )


Hopefully they are faster at posting the grades. Because waiting a month is going to be a bit hard.  I'm sure you did well, you are smart and prepared


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


lol !


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sucks it takes so long to get your grade. My fingers are crossed that you passed and BOOOOO to having another exam on Monday!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Thank you ladies, you're always so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'll let you know when I get my grade (if you're interested  ).
  Edit: ... and if I don't have to cry after seeing it


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you ladies, you're always so nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm interested!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you ladies, you're always so nice   I'll let you know when I get my grade (if you're interested  ). Edit: ... and if I don't have to cry after seeing it :haha:


I am


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> http://themetapicture.com/ladies-interactive-mirror/ A little inspiration for all you lovely ladies


  Awwww thank you Jenise!  That was nice.... I always feel I look like crap


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

My phone was being an ass  Wouldnt show the keyboard


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Why oh why is that adorable MA Ricky at the Dillard's counter gay????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why is that adorable MA Ricky at the Dillard's counter gay????


  Always the cute ones. 
  On a plus side, they become wonderful friends to us chicks.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why is that adorable MA Ricky at the Dillard's counter gay????


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Always the cute ones.  On a plus side, they become wonderful friends to us chicks.


True. But I'm still gonna be sad about it every time I go in there . Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True. But I'm still gonna be sad about it every time I go in there . Lol


  I know how you feel. You'll have to show us a pick of Ricky one day.
  You always tell me about him lol I am curious


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know how you feel. You'll have to show us a pick of Ricky one day.
> You always tell me about him lol I am curious


  Candid Camera


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Candid Camera








Yes just like that


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Hahaha!!!!!  I'll try to sneak a pic one day.  Hopefully I remember to turn my flash off when I do because there is nothing more awkward than the flash going off when you're trying to be sly.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hahaha!!!!! I'll try to sneak a pic one day. Hopefully I remember to turn my flash off when I do because there is nothing more awkward than the flash going off when you're trying to be sly. Lol


  Could you imagine it going off hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Quick shot of Diva before washing my face.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quick shot of Diva before washing my face.


  Diva is so stunning on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could you imagine it going off hahaha


I  can because I've had it happen before! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quick shot of Diva before washing my face.


  Let me go see if I have enough for another b2m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gorg Buddy! Love the shade on you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can because I've had it happen before!


  oh man really


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can because I've had it happen before!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Diva is so stunning on you!


Aww shucks  :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh man really :haha:


More than once even! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> More than once even! Lol


  Lol was it brutal? who were you trying to photograph? lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Let me go see if I have enough for another b2m :haha:  Gorg Buddy! Love the shade on you!! :eyelove:


Thank you Buddy!   It'll look beautiful on you oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol was it brutal? who were you trying to photograph? lol


Well the last time it happened, it was this hot guy at the table across from us at a restaurant. My dumbass spends all this time trying to maneuver my phone so it doesn't look obvious only to realize all too late that I didn't turn my flash off.  AWKWARD. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Diva is so stunning on you!


oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well the last time it happened, it was this hot guy at the table across from us at a restaurant. My dumbass spends all this time trying to maneuver my phone so it doesn't look obvious only to realize all too late that I didn't turn my flash off.  AWKWARD. LOL


:lmao: oh my hahaha epic


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


I back 2 mac'd for it a week or so ago :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I back 2 mac'd for it a week or so ago :lol:


Good! :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good! :whip:


What about V ? Is she buying it lol :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What about V ? Is she buying it lol :whip:


She better be! :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She better be! :whip:


:lol: V! Did you hear us? You must :whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: V! Did you hear us? You must :whip:


:whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :whip:


:evil:


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Quick shot of Diva before washing my face.


  Looks so good on you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

Naomi Diva looks gorg on u!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Naomi Diva looks gorg on u!


Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Looks so good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Oh My why I am I being whipped left and right this fine morning! 
  I have kept the 17 bucks aside as soon as Naoms promised her FOTD!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh My why I am I being whipped left and right this fine morning!
> I have kept the 17 bucks aside as soon as Naoms promised her FOTD!


  I woke up this morning too late to do makeup, but I'm contemplating wearing either Diva or VGR2 tonight when my sister and I go out!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I woke up this morning too late to do makeup, but I'm contemplating wearing either Diva or VGR2 tonight when my sister and I go out!


  VGR2?I think that will look a tad diff from the usual look you go for! we have the entire fall for Diva!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> VGR2?I think that will look a tad diff from the usual look you go for! we have the entire fall for Diva!!


  Yeah, I made the mistake of going by the counter on Saturday and ended up leaving with it. They were out of the gloss though and still were when I was there yesterday.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I made the mistake of going by the counter on Saturday and ended up leaving with it. They were out of the gloss though and still were when I was there yesterday.


  It is available online though right? add it during the RHPS haul since you are ovenrighting it if you cant find it in the stores during the weekend!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
  Never wanted a weekend like this one!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is available online though right? add it during the RHPS haul since you are ovenrighting it if you cant find it in the stores during the weekend!!!


  It's already in my cart


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> Never wanted a weekend like this one!!


  I don't blame you one bit, Buddy! I hope you're able to relax and have a nice, soothing weekend.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't blame you one bit, Buddy! I hope you're able to relax and have a nice, soothing weekend.


  Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's already in my cart


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>








  Didn't you get VGR2?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Buddy!


  Welcome Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Didn't you get VGR2?


  Nope! I havent been to the mall or anywhere since!   I will check it out next time I go Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope! I havent been to the mall or anywhere since!   I will check it out next time I go Buddy!


  It's prettier than I thought it'd be even straight from the tube!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh My why I am I being whipped left and right this fine morning!  I have kept the 17 bucks aside as soon as Naoms promised her FOTD!


:wink:  





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


:lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey All!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All!


hi


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope RHPS doesn't get pushed back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope RHPS doesn't get pushed back


me too


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All!


  Howdy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope RHPS doesn't get pushed back


  Me too, if it does my Monday meme was created in vain. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

FNF looks way different from what I've expected and seen on IG on T's swatch


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> FNF looks way different from what I've expected and seen on IG on T's swatch


  Same here, I don't like it so much going off T's swatch. I hope it looks closer to the other swatches we've seen.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, I don't like it so much going off T's swatch. I hope it looks closer to the other swatches we've seen.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll still get FNF I don't want to regret later. It may look different on me and meet my expectations.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi friends!!  How was/is everyone's Friday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hi friends!!  How was/is everyone's Friday?


Pretty ok! How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll still get FNF I don't want to regret later. It may look different on me and meet my expectations.


  Definitely still getting it!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> How was/is everyone's Friday?


  Howdy Mel! It's going okay, glad to get off work in 4 minutes!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty ok! How are you?


  I'm okay. Glad today is over.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Mel! It's going okay, glad to get off work in 4 minutes!


  Yay!! Weekend!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Going out tonight, but I have no idea what lippy to wear. Oh the struggle!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

The struggle is real


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm okay. Glad today is over.


  yes!, I am just waiting on a package but nada yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Going out tonight, but I have no idea what lippy to wear. Oh the struggle!
> I would try and help, but I am sure you have a bazillion lippies
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> ...


  true dat


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would try and help, but I am sure you have a bazillion lippies
> 
> true dat


  I wouldn't say a bazillion.......lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't say a bazillion.......lol


  gazillion?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't say a bazillion.......lol


  alright lol half a bazillion!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  :lol:  I'll bring the cardboardeaux.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

Quick question....who here has gone or will go to Knotts Scary Farm, or Six Flags Scarefest or whatever place does it aswell?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

My man won't take me to those haunted houses / scare fests / whatever's because "it'd be a waste of money cause you'd be crying through the whole thing".   To which I replied " guess who's buying me the LORAC palette "


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> *To which I replied " guess who's buying me the LORAC palette "*


  Best reply ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wanted to go, I always did, but then the year I had a chance was the year of killer clowns and zombies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  yea i'd cry alright and shit my pants will fear. Have a mental breakdown too.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best reply ever! :haha:   I wanted to go, I always did, but then the year I had a chance was the year of killer clowns and zombies :shock:  yea i'd cry alright and shit my pants will fear. Have a mental breakdown too.


  Killer clowns...scariest thing ever!!!   IT!!!   Those things are too scary for me.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best reply ever! :haha:   I wanted to go, I always did, but then the year I had a chance was the year of killer clowns and zombies :shock:  yea i'd cry alright and shit my pants will fear. Have a mental breakdown too.


  Honestly I'm right there with ya. If  I do scary its in the middle of the day, preferably a day with lots of sunshine, watching a scary movie but always changing the channel at the scary parts lol.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Honestly I'm right there with ya. If  I do scary its in the middle of the day, preferably a day with lots of sunshine, watching a scary movie but always changing the channel at the scary parts lol.


  I love scary movies but like you I only watch them in the day time but later at night my imagination runs wild and start thinking about it... Like last Sunday-- I watched Salem's Lot and I kept waking up at night thinking "Danny Glick"  was tapping at my window.  LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Those things are too scary for me.


  YES! effing scary as hell. I can't even, I have been having panic attacks since AHS announced they are having a killer clown on the show.
  But I love AHS and will watch it.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup same! Only in the day time. I watch some scary movies at night, some. Very few!    Yes! Always the same here too. I hate it, I could forget all about the movie but as soon as night hits. It is all that is on my mind.  YES! effing scary as hell. I can't even, I have been having panic attacks since AHS announced they are having a killer clown on the show. But I love AHS and will watch it.


 I love AHS too... I didn't hear they were going to have killer clowns!  Yikes'


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love AHS too... I didn't hear they were going to have killer clowns!  Yikes'


It's a Freak show, and theres one clown called Twisty. :/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

Scary movies never scary probably bec I concentrate on finding loopholes and technical issues :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> My man won't take me to those haunted houses / scare fests / whatever's because "it'd be a waste of money cause you'd be crying through the whole thing".   To which I replied " guess who's buying me the LORAC palette "


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Scary movies never scary probably bec I concentrate on finding loopholes and technical issues :sigh:


:lol: I need your mind


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Scary movies never scary probably bec I concentrate on finding loopholes and technical issues :sigh:


Same. I can watch horror films /shows all day long and not even get so much as a mild start.  I still enjoy some and find them fun to watch, but scary? No.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't been to those, but I love going to haunted houses and stuff to watch people scream and pee themselves.  Lol 





Dolly Snow said:


> Quick question....who here has gone or will go to Knotts Scary Farm, or Six Flags Scarefest or whatever place does it aswell?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Killer clowns...scariest thing ever!!!   IT!!!   Those things are too scary for me.


IT traumatized me as a kid but now it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I can watch horror films /shows all day long and not even get so much as a mild start.  I still enjoy some and find them fun to watch, but scary? No.


Depends on the horror movie. Clowns, zombies etc. Are harder for me to watch. But Jason, Freddy etc those guys and guys like them, i can watch all day.   My minds weird huh? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love AHS too... I didn't hear they were going to have killer clowns!  Yikes'


Twisty the killer clown!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't been to those, but I love going to haunted houses and stuff to watch people scream and pee themselves.  Lol


You should go once.  I just don't like being chased by things I fear lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Depends on the horror movie. Clowns, zombies etc. Are harder for me to watch. But Jason, Freddy etc those guys and guys like them, i can watch all day.   My minds weird huh? :lol:


I think some people's minds just trigger at certain things.  The killer clown thing is scary because it can and has really happened. Zombies have a level of scare to them because while they're fictional, there is still that level of "what if" there.  Jason and Freddy are easier to look at and say to yourself "pfft, like that could happen" because how is a man going to come and kill me through my dreams? Or in the instance of Jason, sure some masked loon could terrorize a camp, but if you cut his head in half he isn't going to get back up and slowly walk at you with a machete. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should go once.  I just don't like being chased by things I fear lol


The six flags scare fest is like an hour and a half away in San Antonio and I'm too lazy to drive all the way there.  But we do have some pretty good haunted houses here like House of Torment.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same. I can watch horror films /shows all day long and not even get so much as a mild start. *I still enjoy some and find them fun to watch, but scary*? No.


  Same here Buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   As for clowns I hate hem bec I find them annoying and not really funny at all . Oh and of course I can easily imagine them murdering someone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The six flags scare fest is like an hour and a half away in San Antonio and I'm too lazy to drive all the way there.  But we do have some pretty good haunted houses here like House of Torment.


Sounds like fun, haunted houses are ok by me.  





NaomiH said:


> I think some people's minds just trigger at certain things.  The killer clown thing is scary because it can and has really happened. Zombies have a level of scare to them because while they're fictional, there is still that level of "what if" there.  Jason and Freddy are easier to look at and say to yourself "pfft, like that could happen" because how is a man going to come and kill me through my dreams? Or in the instance of Jason, sure some masked loon could terrorize a camp, but if you cut his head in half he isn't going to get back up and slowly walk at you with a machete. Lol


True lol sounds about right.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't say a bazillion.......lol


  I'm sure your collection is probably one or two short of a bazillion.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 26, 2014)

I loooooove haunted houses. We have an outdoor trail thing near me called Woods of Terror. It's freaking incredible. We also have Spookywoods, which is scary too, but I prefer Woods of Terror.

  I love scary games - I've truthfully only played one (Five Nights at Freddy's, HOLY SHIT) but I love watching let's plays. Eventually I'll get the guts to actually play lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I loooooove haunted houses. We have an outdoor trail thing near me called Woods of Terror. It's freaking incredible. We also have Spookywoods, which is scary too, but I prefer Woods of Terror.  I love scary games - I've truthfully only played one (Five Nights at Freddy's, HOLY SHIT) but I love watching let's plays. Eventually I'll get the guts to actually play lol.


Not going to lie those woods sound awesome!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am! I only have a set amount I can spend this month including October. So
> After the matte lip collection and maybe the heirloom collection, I am done till December.


  I feel you. I am now paying over half my income in rent, so, my makeup budget has gone way down. Way. I was thinking of even skipping buying anything for the month of October. It's not a total wash, I still get beauty products in my subscription boxes.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 26, 2014)

Haunted houses are cool! I'm going to an NA Halloween dance this year. Should be a lot of fun. I haven't decided on a costume, yet. Last year I was a slutty angel. This year I am going to just go to the costume shop and see what they have for plus size ladies. It might be slim pickens, but oh well. I may also try Torrid. 

  OH! And all the good horror movies come out in October. I can't wait. I love horror movies! Last year I saw Insidious Chapter 2 in the theater and it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Haunted houses are cool! I'm going to an NA Halloween dance this year. Should be a lot of fun. I haven't decided on a costume, yet. Last year I was a slutty angel. This year I am going to just go to the costume shop and see what they have for plus size ladies. It might be slim pickens, but oh well. I may also try Torrid.   OH! And all the good horror movies come out in October. I can't wait. I love horror movies! Last year I saw Insidious Chapter 2 in the theater and it scared the crap out of me.


As a plus size lady myself, torrid has great options for halloween.     





pandorablack said:


> I feel you. I am now paying over half my income in rent, so, my makeup budget has gone way down. Way. I was thinking of even skipping buying anything for the month of October. It's not a total wash, I still get beauty products in my subscription boxes.


:frenz: at least you do get something out of those subscriptions. I have to be very selective just lately. It kinda sucks, hopefully November is better for us!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> at least you do get something out of those subscriptions. I have to be very selective just lately. It kinda sucks, hopefully November is better for us!


  I will definitely check out Torrid. And I'll buy my costume early in October this time. Last year I waited till towards the end of the month and most places were sold out of costumes by the time I was shopping, including Torrid. 

  OMG I love beauty boxes! I'm so addicted. They send me the coolest products, stuff I'd never have tried otherwise. I get Glossybox, Ipsy, and one less common one called From The Lab which gives you European luxury products (full size, too).


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok I lied. I am buying something in October. Sephora just released their Sephora favorites: Gimmie some lip. It's only $25 and contains lots of great lip products. Bite beauty, Nars, Smashbox, Urban Decay, ect. Obviously the sizes are small but I have so many lip products it'll take me awhile to get through them. And there's one full size product in the bunch, too. I have to have it. And while I'm at it, so I get the free shipping, I'm going to snag a Kat Von D eye pencil and another bite beauty lip crayon.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 27, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@], did you ever snag the CK lippies from Ulta? I missed the sale day but I'd like to know if you think they're worth having a look at.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@], did you ever snag the CK lippies from Ulta? I missed the sale day but I'd like to know if you think they're worth having a look at.


Hi babe! I picked up two. One for me.  Let's start, they smell like creme brulee. I say that because the scent is identical to a kvd lippie. Mmm yummy :yum: The color payoff is great. They kinda go on creamy with a little sheen. The texture is hard to describe. They look and feel matte, mixed with like a cremesheen lol. They last around 6 to 7 hours. I ate a burger and drank out of bottles. It faded some but the stain was even. Usually it comes right off and I am left with an outline.  I reapplied after the seven hour mark but all I needed was one swipe on my bottom lip/pressing my lips together and done.. It didn't cake up or look dry or thick.  At $9 during that sale, steal! At $16 worth it! I picked up Speakeasy for myself. And Smooch for my sister. The color selection is a little lame, but they have good staples. You know those shades every one should own.  Ok I am prob annoying everyone lol sorry for the whole in depth answer :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/pulp-fiction-palette-P387560?skuId=1635838&om_mmc=aff-linkshare-redirect-Tv0QdA6A1/4&c3ch=Linkshare&c3nid=Tv0QdA6A1/4&affid=Tv0QdA6A1_4-L4.VhUPsaOCz2Q3Cuiz2Gw


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/pulp-fiction...A1/4&affid=Tv0QdA6A1_4-L4.VhUPsaOCz2Q3Cuiz2Gw  :shock:


:shock: must resist


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/pulp-fiction...A1/4&affid=Tv0QdA6A1_4-L4.VhUPsaOCz2Q3Cuiz2Gw  :shock:


wow that's a huge markdown!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/pulp-fiction-palette-P387560?skuId=1635838&om_mmc=aff-linkshare-redirect-Tv0QdA6A1/4&c3ch=Linkshare&c3nid=Tv0QdA6A1/4&affid=Tv0QdA6A1_4-L4.VhUPsaOCz2Q3Cuiz2Gw


  Must...stay....strong...


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

I wore one of my Moody Blooms collection lipsticks today, Venomous Violet. This lipstick is so dark that on me it looks very gothic-chic. I don't wear it often, but sometimes when I'm in the mood for a bold lip.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I wore one of my Moody Blooms collection lipsticks today, Venomous Violet. This lipstick is so dark that on me it looks very gothic-chic. I don't wear it often, but sometimes when I'm in the mood for a bold lip.


You look stunning!  Today I wore Film Nior 





 I was resting before I went shopping lol


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was resting before I went shopping lol


  Thank you!

  Looks lovely on you!!!!

  Ok, I asked in the Sephora thread but didn't get an answer so I'll ask here too. Does anyone know when the KVD lip set is coming out? Sephora just released a ton of gift sets for the holidays, but I didn't see the KVD lip set.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you!  Looks lovely on you!!!!  Ok, I asked in the Sephora thread but didn't get an answer so I'll ask here too. Does anyone know when the KVD lip set is coming out? Sephora just released a ton of gift sets for the holidays, but I didn't see the KVD lip set.


Thank you! As far as I have heard some Sephora's inside JCP have it out currently.  But it should be soon, October I think :dunno: I can call around love and find true answers


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can call around love and find true answers


  Oh, we have a Sephora in JCP. I may have to take a trip come payday...

  I want that lip set!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look stunning!  Today I wore Film Nior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both of y'all got some gorgeous lip colors


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I wore one of my Moody Blooms collection lipsticks today, Venomous Violet. This lipstick is so dark that on me it looks very gothic-chic. I don't wear it often, but sometimes when I'm in the mood for a bold lip.


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look stunning!  Today I wore Film Nior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Dolly! I knew you'd look great in that, glad you bought it


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh and I have to say, the monarch palette has this one shade that is the perfect neutral. It's like a taupe-y grey with a matte finish. It's called killing jar. I wore it today.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I wore one of my Moody Blooms collection lipsticks today, Venomous Violet. This lipstick is so dark that on me it looks very gothic-chic. I don't wear it often, but sometimes when I'm in the mood for a bold lip.


  Beautiful.   





Dolly Snow said:


> You look stunning!  Today I wore Film Nior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Film Noir looks lovely on you.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was resting before I went shopping lol


----------



## Melrose (Sep 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


----------



## jenise (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


What the crap???? I've never had stellar service there, but nothing awful.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience yesterday., :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


  That is sooo freakin ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What the crap???? I've never had stellar service there, but nothing awful.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience yesterday., :hug:





walkingdead said:


> That is sooo freakin ridiculous!!!!


 Lol, when the hubby told me I didn't know whether to bust out laughing or get PO'd. I think my initial response was "I'll be right back, I just gotta go to ulta...where are my boxing gloves? :haha:  seriously, I couldn't believe it, lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


Yes at ulta I have. And that is some bullshit! Wtf!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, when the hubby told me I didn't know whether to bust out laughing or get PO'd. I think my initial response was "I'll be right back, I just gotta go to ulta...where are my boxing gloves? :haha:  seriously, I couldn't believe it, lol


He is a good man since he told you! But DAMN wtf!


----------



## Melrose (Sep 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes at ulta I have. And that is some bullshit! Wtf!





Dolly Snow said:


> He is a good man since he told you! But DAMN wtf!


 Aww Dolly, I love your reaction! I just don't understand the shitty service at my ulta. It's not like it's a racist thing either since the population where I live is like 99 percent Mexican American, myself included. Maybe because my hubby is white? Idk, I'll just take my business elsewhere next time. Sephora is always good to me and I get some nice perks being VIB rouge. It just irks me when ladies treat each other like crap but bend over backwards to please a male customer.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow! My ultra experiences are never positive but not for those reasons! I would be annoyed by that.   I usually don't like ulta because they just don't know much about products or makeup in general. I never get my questions answered and they never seem to know when things are coming out or even that certain products exist! Of course, that may be a flaw in their training and not so much with them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww Dolly, I love your reaction! I just don't understand the shitty service at my ulta. It's not like it's a racist thing either since the population where I live is like 99 percent Mexican American, myself included. Maybe because my hubby is white? Idk, I'll just take my business elsewhere next time. Sephora is always good to me and I get some nice perks being VIB rouge. It just irks me when ladies treat each other like crap but bend over backwards to please a male customer.


The part that gets me is your hubby more than likely mentioned the items are for his wife right?! And those "hoes" straight didn't give two fucks, they were just shady as hell.  I hope it isn't a race thing because he is white. But it does seem it is a sex thing. He is a man, shopping for his wife. Proves he is a good man, who doesn't care walking in to a makeup store. Bet he doesn't care picking up feminine products too huh?!, I guess they liked that about him.


----------



## KEvers (Sep 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 




me




pandorablack said:


> I wore one of my Moody Blooms collection lipsticks today, Venomous Violet. This lipstick is so dark that on me it looks very gothic-chic. I don't wear it often, but sometimes when I'm in the mood for a bold lip.


  Looks perfect on you!! I ordered that color too! I'm obsessed with the color, but it hate the finish only lips.


----------



## KEvers (Sep 28, 2014)

*on my.


----------



## Melrose (Sep 28, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Wow! My ultra experiences are never positive but not for those reasons! I would be annoyed by that.   I usually don't like ulta because they just don't know much about products or makeup in general. I never get my questions answered and they never seem to know when things are coming out or even that certain products exist! Of course, that may be a flaw in their training and not so much with them.


 Yeah, they are pretty clueless, lol. Like when I kept calling to see if they had received the Amrezy palette. After weeks of trying they finally said they had it and would hold it for me so I go in a hurry all excited to pick it up only to find out they didn't have it and had actually saved me a ABH eyebrow kit! Total disappointment!!!


----------



## KEvers (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


  Ulta is a joke! I won't ever return based on the one time that I went in. I would definitely put a complaint into writing and send it to DM's as well. Completely unprofessional!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


  I know what you're talking about. I like Ulta's point system...but that's it. The good thing about living in Chicago is that if one store ticks me off I can drive to another location. I went to an Ulta this week and walked pass 3-4 SAs who looked at me but no one acknowledged me. The store wasn't even busy. So I drove up the street to another Ulta and was acknowledged, but that Ulta didn't sell a brand that I was looking for (the first store I went to sold it). Usually, I would think that was ignored because I was dressed casually and thus looked broke, but I was wearing my professional work clothes and looked fierce. When I do ask for help, they do the bare minimum to help and walk away. Or they aren't helpful because they don't know the products that well. And SAs are nicer to men. My bf and I went to another Ulta and one of the SAs was very chatty with us. I've been shopping more at department stores lately.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 28, 2014)

I was able to buy the new Kat Von D mini lipsticks from our Sephora here.  It was sitting in their stockroom after much inquiry, a SA is very nice to tell me that they'd be happy to sell it to me.  Since I already have Wonderchilde and Motorhead, I'll post them for sale on the clearance bin together with my Too Faced Peony mini.  What are wonderful makeup shopping day!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The part that gets me is your hubby more than likely mentioned the items are for his wife right?! And those "hoes" straight didn't give two fucks, they were just shady as hell.  I hope it isn't a race thing because he is white. But it does seem it is a sex thing. He is a man, shopping for his wife. Proves he is a good man, who doesn't care walking in to a makeup store. Bet he doesn't care picking up feminine products too huh?!, I guess they liked that about him.


  LOL!  Agree with every word!!


Melrose said:


> Aww Dolly, I love your reaction! I just don't understand the shitty service at my ulta. It's not like it's a racist thing either since the population where I live is like 99 percent Mexican American, myself included. Maybe because my hubby is white? Idk, I'll just take my business elsewhere next time. Sephora is always good to me and I get some nice perks being VIB rouge. It just irks me when ladies treat each other like crap but bend over backwards to please a male customer.


  This irks me too Melrose!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I was able to buy the new Kat Von D mini lipsticks from our Sephora here.  It was sitting in their stockroom after much inquiry, a SA is very nice to tell me that they'd be happy to sell it to me.  Since I already have Wonderchilde and Motorhead, I'll post them for sale on the clearance bin together with my Too Faced Peony mini.  What are wonderful makeup shopping day!


  Awesome pics please! I want to see how small they compare to a normal KVD lippie please


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome pics please! I want to see how small they compare to a normal KVD lippie please


 Just posted it on the clearance


----------



## jenise (Sep 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I was able to buy the new Kat Von D mini lipsticks from our Sephora here.  It was sitting in their stockroom after much inquiry, a SA is very nice to tell me that they'd be happy to sell it to me.  Since I already have Wonderchilde and Motorhead, I'll post them for sale on the clearance bin together with my Too Faced Peony mini.  What are wonderful makeup shopping day!


 Exciting! How much was it?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question, do you all ever experience crappy customer service at ulta? I was there yesterday, one of 3 shoppers in the entire store and was completely ignored. I got so frustrated I decided to go to sephora to buy what I needed only to find out sephora didn't carry what I wanted. So...I send my hubby back to ulta for me and I'm sure you can guess how the story ends. Those "ladies" at ulta all offered their help. Found the products for him, gave him samples ( I never get jack) and even invited him to get together at a bar when the store closed!!! WTF?


  Is your husband really good looking or something? 

  I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.

  I've always been greeted and helped at Ulta, though I've never received samples. Sephora always gives them to me though.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I was able to buy the new Kat Von D mini lipsticks from our Sephora here.  It was sitting in their stockroom after much inquiry, a SA is very nice to tell me that they'd be happy to sell it to me.  Since I already have Wonderchilde and Motorhead, I'll post them for sale on the clearance bin together with my Too Faced Peony mini.  What are wonderful makeup shopping day!


  I am dying for the Kat Von D mini lipstick set!!!!! So jealous.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 28, 2014)

Sephora always do have awesome customer service. With Ulta mostly I shopped online but the store I've always been going to were just alright, not the best.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Sephora always do have awesome customer service. With Ulta mostly I shopped online but the store I've always been going to were just alright, not the best.


  I would have to agree with you too. 97% of my experiences with Sephora have been positive. The staff is usually very helpful offering to suggest colors or bends to you. I have never receive exceptional customer service at Ulta and I w as just there a week ago.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Not a damn thing lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  None Whatsoever! Good Morninggg Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> None Whatsoever! Good Morninggg Buddy!


  Good morning, Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning, Buddy!


  Buddy I caved and got gravitas


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy I caved and got gravitas


  I really want it too and will probably cave at some point. lol
  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

Its getting a little too crazy in that RHPS thread for me.   I'll just chill here :stars:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'll just chill here


  Yup!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'll just chill here


  It's insane in there! I really hope it isn't delayed, but I also know better than to take anything said by MAC chat with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's insane in there! I really hope it isn't delayed, but I also know better than to take anything said by MAC chat with a grain of salt.


  It is insane!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's insane in there! I really hope it isn't delayed, but I also know better than to take anything said by MAC chat with a grain of salt.


  12 est sounds good too at this point not tomm though! That just means no sleep today and then the next day stalk again for matte


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah I don't really talk to CS, I don't think they really know what's going on. They just help with shipping and such.   I hope it launches today, I'd like to use NEXT and then get it tomorrow with my BS goodies.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 12 est sounds good too at this point not tomm though! That just means no sleep today and then the next day stalk again for matte


  I hope it is 12, that'd be nice. I just want my confirmation email! lol
  I'm not going to stalk for matte, I'm just going to cross my fingers and go to bed. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope it launches today, I'd like to use NEXT and then get it tomorrow with my BS goodies.


  That'd be nice. I planned on over nighting anyway, but if I can save the $10 it'd be awesome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope it is 12, that'd be nice. I just want my confirmation email! lol
> I'm not going to stalk for matte, I'm just going to cross my fingers and go to bed. lol


  I am def not going to stalk the matte, only in store lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

When does the matte go up online? Thursday right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> When does the matte go up online? Thursday right?


  yea babe


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> When does the matte go up online? Thursday right?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am def not going to stalk the matte, only in store lol


  I def need 4 of those  I can never get to the store on time so the same BS it is gonna be!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I def need 4 of those  I can never get to the store on time so the same BS it is gonna be!


  I can't either, not until around 6pm or so. I want a few things, but if it's going to go up around the time as the last few launches, I'm definitely going to just go to bed at night and hope they don't go all old school and launch it at 3am. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't either, not until around 6pm or so. I want a few things, but if it's going to go up around the time as the last few launches, I'm definitely going to just go to bed at night and hope they don't go all old school and launch it at 3am. lol


  Oh That is all I am planning to do too! I can never really sit the whole night! Hope they stick to the recent timings (Nt todays though)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

I am going to be so sad if this doesn't launch today


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to be so sad if this doesn't launch today


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh That is all I am planning to do too! I can never really sit the whole night! Hope they stick to the recent timings (Nt todays though)


  Definitely not today's!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to be so sad if this doesn't launch today


  So am I, I was amped up for it all weekend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  V I can't take it, My mom slept all night. She will be up in a min, and I can't go to bed while she is awake soooooooo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I, I was amped up for it all weekend.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> V I can't take it, My mom slept all night. She will be up in a min, and I can't go to bed while she is awake soooooooo


  Oh No! Damn it MAC! I hope you catch some sleep soon D, Take care of yourself too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I love Reznikov!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> V I can't take it, My mom slept all night. She will be up in a min, and I can't go to bed while she is awake soooooooo


  Oh no! I hope you're able to at least nap at some point, Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I love Reznikov!


  Reznikov is purtttyyy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I hope you're able to at least nap at some point, Dolly!


  I'll catch a nap soon. This is just ridiculous from MAC! 
  You ladies are at work, and trying to make money, this just sucks.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Reznikov is purtttyyy


  Real purty.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Karen's monday poll is up! Hopefully the review will follow soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

I still need to grab a few of the S.O.A polishes, maybe I'll grab Reznikov then.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Karen's monday poll is up! Hopefully the review will follow soon!!


  It had damn well better! I don't know what I've anticipated more. Her review or the actual collection. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

if I go to bed anyone willing to order my stuff?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 29, 2014)

I can Dolly. Just PM me your account password and login and I'll do yours first b/c you want lippies right?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

I could as well Dolly if you need


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly, u should rest and sleep?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish British Airways would stop sending me emails about travel deals. It's like they're rubbing it in my face that I want to take a vacation but can't at the moment.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

I might just skip RHPS


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I might just skip RHPS


  I wish I can say screw it and skip but I can't bring myself to do it


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wish I can say screw it and skip but I can't bring myself to do it :loco:


 I don't have any clue what seems to be Mac's problem why it didn't launched on time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I wish I can say screw it and skip but I can't bring myself to do it :loco:


Same brows. I just can't skip


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same brows. I just can't skip


  I know as much as I'm frustrated with the mess with this collection I just can't ...Dammit Janet!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I don't have any clue what seems to be Mac's problem why it didn't launched on time


  It is so frustrating !! They enjoy playing games with us


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

So disturbing, but I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know as much as I'm frustrated with the mess with this collection I just can't ...Dammit Janet!! :haha:


:lol: They more than hate us


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So disturbing, but I can't stop laughing!


It is disturbing but :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So disturbing, but I can't stop laughing!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 29, 2014)

This was my first time pulling an all-nighter, waiting for the RHPS collection and since the release was delayed, I was wondering... does MAC tend to usually release collections in the wee hours of the morning or would it be safe to actually get some sleep tonight?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> This was my first time pulling an all-nighter, waiting for the RHPS collection and since the release was delayed, I was wondering... does MAC tend to usually release collections in the wee hours of the morning or would it be safe to actually get some sleep tonight?


  The last few launches they have gone up between 7-9am est. You should be able to get some rest hopefully.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The last few launches they have gone up between 7-9am est. You should be able to get some rest hopefully.


:nods:


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The last few launches they have gone up between 7-9am est. You should be able to get some rest hopefully.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*


Ah, good! lol, I sure hope so because I'm exhausted but I don't want to miss the collection.

  Thank y'all!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> Ah, good! lol, I sure hope so because I'm exhausted but I don't want to miss the collection.
> 
> Thank y'all!


  Any time Chica! 




  PS, Love the avi!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Any time Chica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! She gives good face.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So disturbing, but I can't stop laughing!


  This is so disturbing !! too hilarious


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> This is so disturbing !! too hilarious


  I mean, who thought to put the Governor's head on Miley's body?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its getting a little too crazy in that RHPS thread for me.   I'll just chill here :stars:


  Yeah! Good thing I don't want anything from there!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So disturbing, but I can't stop laughing!


 WTH!?!   The Gov'ner!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> WTH!?!   The Gov'ner!!!


Terrifying isn't it? Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Terrifying isn't it? Lol


  It sure is LOL!! 10/13!  Can't wait!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It sure is LOL!! 10/13! *Can't wait!*


  Yessss!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss!


 Hi V!  how are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V! how are you?








 I am okay.It just alternates between crappy and okay.  Actually the chatter helps a lot. thanks for asking.
  Hw about you?How was your weekend. Did you get the BS Palette in hand yet? I finally caved and ordered one today from nordies!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It sure is LOL!! 10/13!  Can't wait!


I can't wait either! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am okay.It just alternates between crappy and okay.  Actually the chatter helps a lot. thanks for asking. Hw about you?How was your weekend. Did you get the BS Palette in hand yet? I finally caved and ordered one today from nordies!


:kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys! How are u all tonight? I'm still having a terrible migraine from waking up and back to sleep for 7hrs today. I can't even focus tonight with school. My husband said in crabby.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey guys! How are u all tonight? I'm still having a terrible migraine from waking up and back to sleep for 7hrs today. I can't even focus tonight with school. My husband said in crabby.


  Oh no. Take care and get some sleep 
  Such a crappy day. Nothing really happened and we all lost our sleep and wasted so many hours on this BS. At this point I just wanna go get some sleep. I have a full blown cold now I think I would be okay if I end up missing it too. All I Really wanted is the blush, if I manage to catch it great or else so be it


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey guys! How are u all tonight? I'm still having a terrible migraine from waking up and back to sleep for 7hrs today. I can't even focus tonight with school. My husband said in crabby.


Tired and cranky here. Sorry to hear you have a migraine and I hope it passes soon. :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 29, 2014)

Can I be out of work yet? No. No I can't. Uuuugghhhhh.  hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Can I be out of work yet? No. No I can't. Uuuugghhhhh.  hboy:


Yes you can, just go tell your boss that I said you can leave for the evening and everything will be all good after that.  :wink:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

Why I do have a strong feeling the Thursday matte lipstick launch will be a mess too


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes you can, just go tell your boss that I said you can leave for the evening and everything will be all good after that.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Why I do have a strong feeling the Thursday matte lipstick launch will be a mess too


It better not be or I'm just going to completely skip it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It better not be or I'm just going to completely skip it.


 It's really strange with what's going on with rocky horror


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes you can, just go tell your boss that I said you can leave for the evening and everything will be all good after that.  :wink:


 Sadly right now I'm the boss! Another two hours!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's really strange with what's going on with rocky horror


Yeah it is. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sadly right now I'm the boss! Another two hours!


I hope it goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it is.


  The horror!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am okay.It just alternates between crappy and okay.  Actually the chatter helps a lot. thanks for asking. Hw about you?How was your weekend. Did you get the BS Palette in hand yet? I finally caved and ordered one today from nordies!


  I'm ok V.  I had a really good weekend ~  got a lot done... Ran a 5k with my 2 sons.  I'm kinda losing interest in buying makeup... I ordered the Brooke Shields pallette because it was such a good deal. I don't what happened -  I'm not interested in anything of the collections coming up.  I did order the Tarte mini blush set for my sister.. I'm going to send her a makeup package.  I need to pick an eyeshadow pallette for her... Which one do you think I should get her.  I'm leaning on the Stila in the light pallette--- she needs one that comes with look ideas/instructions.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm kinda losing interest in buying makeup... I ordered the Brooke Shields pallette because it was such a good deal. I don't what happened - I'm not interested in anything of the collections coming up. I did order the Tarte mini blush set for my sister.. I'm going to send her a makeup package. I need to pick an eyeshadow pallette for her... Which one do you think I should get her. I'm leaning on the Stila in the light pallette--- she needs one that comes with look ideas/instructions.


  I totally get that. Last year I was really excited for so many of the holiday collections, this year everything does oook kinda meh. There isnt anything that I feel like I MUST have. I still might get few blush palettes (benefit) and thats about it for now. Considering the Hourglass bushes look all the same on me, I will be skipping that palette too. And the Lorac Mega Pro if I manage to catch the launch that is. The Chanel Blush looks too light and I think Jersey def was a better choice. If RG launches I might grab that. So far That is the plan till Dec. As for MAC I am not interested in any of the upcoming collections post the Matte one!  

  Eyeshadow Palette: The Stila one though the shades are really pretty, I am kind of skeptical about it due to the general reviews. I think you can go for the Too faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection instead. That comes with look ideas and instructions too as far as I know. Or maybe one of the Tarte eyeshadow Palette will be good too - comes with look book too!
  Some options you can consider:
  http://www.sephora.com/natural-eye-neutral-eye-shadow-collection-P241303?skuId=1604016
  http://www.sephora.com/rainforest-after-dark-colored-clay-eye-cheek-palette-P387174?skuId=1626977


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm ok V.  I had a really good weekend ~  got a lot done... Ran a 5k with my 2 sons.  I'm kinda losing interest in buying makeup... I ordered the Brooke Shields pallette because it was such a good deal. I don't what happened -  I'm not interested in anything of the collections coming up.  I did order the Tarte mini blush set for my sister.. I'm going to send her a makeup package.  I need to pick an eyeshadow pallette for her... Which one do you think I should get her.  I'm leaning on the Stila in the light pallette--- she needs one that comes with look ideas/instructions.


I'm glad you had a great weekend! I totally understand where you're coming from with not feeling makeup. I'm looking forward to my RHPS stuff and maybe snagging a matte or two but everything else so far is a big ol womp. I'm actually planning to not really buy anything else the rest of the year after this month (staples excluded) unless it's something really, really special. Everything is just all starting to look the same and I feel kinda burnt out.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad you had a great weekend! I totally understand where you're coming from with not feeling makeup. I'm looking forward to my RHPS stuff and maybe snagging a matte or two but everything else so far is a big ol womp. I'm actually planning to not really buy anything else the rest of the year after this month (staples excluded) unless it's something really, really special. *Everything is just all starting to look the same and I feel kinda burnt out.*


  I am starting to think its actually a good thing. Its just overkill!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am starting to think its actually a good thing. Its just overkill!


Total overkill. Plus I'll have a chance to use some oldies but goodies I've neglected due to all the new stuff!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :yawn:


:yawn:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  My mom is such a trooper, she totally went to sleep while I napped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But I feel bad at the same time, cause she slept all night. 
  Making her some soup now, for dinner. 

  But man, this better launch at reg time. No fast ones like the mystery collection!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total overkill. Plus I'll have a chance to use some oldies but goodies I've *neglected due to all the new stuff*!


  True, everything was just back to back that there are so many I just used once as soon as I received it and then stashed ! But seriously after the matte nothing from MAC interests me atleast so far the new collections we know abut!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True, everything was just back to back that there are so many I just used once as soon as I received it and then stashed ! *But seriously after the matte nothing from MAC interests me atleast so far the new collections we know abut!*


  Yes V the same for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes V the same for me.








Sooooo Sleepy and on the top of that he nasty cold ugh...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sooooo Sleepy and on the top of that he nasty cold ugh...


  At least you ladies on the east coast can sleep almost all night no worries.
  I am going to try and nap after my shows come on lol

  I really hope the nasty cold effs off away from you.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least you ladies on the east coast can sleep almost all night no worries.
> I am going to try and nap after my shows come on lol
> 
> I really hope the nasty cold effs off away from you.


  True! that is one good thing-the time zone. I seriously dont know if I will ever catch a collection from pst! 
  I hope so too! 
  Speaking of Shows, I just started on a new show, I mean just watched Pilot and I kind of like it- How to get away with murder


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True! that is one good thing-the time zone. I seriously dont know if I will ever catch a collection from pst!  I hope so too!  Speaking of Shows, I just started on a new show, I mean just watched Pilot and I kind of like it- How to get away with murder


That is a really good show. I like it too. Viola Davis is amazing in it. Pst is like a demon lol


----------



## jenise (Sep 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True! that is one good thing-the time zone. I seriously dont know if I will ever catch a collection from pst!  I hope so too!  Speaking of Shows, I just started on a new show, I mean just watched Pilot and I kind of like it- How to get away with murder


 So good!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My mom is such a trooper, she totally went to sleep while I napped   But I feel bad at the same time, cause she slept all night.  Making her some soup now, for dinner.   But man, this better launch at reg time. No fast ones like the mystery collection!


I'll go ape shit crazy if this pulls something weird again.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My mom is such a trooper, she totally went to sleep while I napped   But I feel bad at the same time, cause she slept all night.  Making her some soup now, for dinner.   But man, this better launch at reg time. No fast ones like the mystery collection!


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True, everything was just back to back that there are so many I just used once as soon as I received it and then stashed ! But seriously after the matte nothing from MAC interests me atleast so far the new collections we know abut!


Not a darn thing is interesting me either. I MIGHT get sparks of romance, but ONLY if it turns out to be matte frost. I'm not even feeling mattes at the moment and may end up skipping that! I could just be bitter though. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz: Sooooo Sleepy and on the top of that he nasty cold ugh...


:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll go ape shit crazy if this pulls something weird again.


 They better not. I'm sick of them :sigh:  





NaomiH said:


> :hug:


Hope you slept Naomi :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They better not. I'm sick of them :sigh: Hope you slept Naomi :hug:


Sure did! Just woke up to let George out and got distracted here when I checked to see if there's been any developments. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sure did! Just woke up to let George out and got distracted here when I checked to see if there's been any developments. Lol


Good! Lol this place is very distracting.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I totally get that. Last year I was really excited for so many of the holiday collections, this year everything does oook kinda meh. There isnt anything that I feel like I MUST have. I still might get few blush palettes (benefit) and thats about it for now. Considering the Hourglass bushes look all the same on me, I will be skipping that palette too. And the Lorac Mega Pro if I manage to catch the launch that is. The Chanel Blush looks too light and I think Jersey def was a better choice. If RG launches I might grab that. So far That is the plan till Dec. As for MAC I am not interested in any of the upcoming collections post the Matte one!    Eyeshadow Palette: The Stila one though the shades are really pretty, I am kind of skeptical about it due to the general reviews. I think you can go for the Too faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection instead. That comes with look ideas and instructions too as far as I know. Or maybe one of the Tarte eyeshadow Palette will be good too - comes with look book too! Some options you can consider: http://www.sephora.com/natural-eye-neutral-eye-shadow-collection-P241303?skuId=1604016 http://www.sephora.com/rainforest-after-dark-colored-clay-eye-cheek-palette-P387174?skuId=1626977





Vineetha said:


> I totally get that. Last year I was really excited for so many of the holiday collections, this year everything does oook kinda meh. There isnt anything that I feel like I MUST have. I still might get few blush palettes (benefit) and thats about it for now. Considering the Hourglass bushes look all the same on me, I will be skipping that palette too. And the Lorac Mega Pro if I manage to catch the launch that is. The Chanel Blush looks too light and I think Jersey def was a better choice. If RG launches I might grab that. So far That is the plan till Dec. As for MAC I am not interested in any of the upcoming collections post the Matte one!    Eyeshadow Palette: The Stila one though the shades are really pretty, I am kind of skeptical about it due to the general reviews. I think you can go for the Too faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection instead. That comes with look ideas and instructions too as far as I know. Or maybe one of the Tarte eyeshadow Palette will be good too - comes with look book too! Some options you can consider: http://www.sephora.com/natural-eye-neutral-eye-shadow-collection-P241303?skuId=1604016{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252 {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 .HelveticaNeueInterface-M3;} {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red115\green115\blue115;\red255\green255\blue255;} \deftab720 \pard\pardeftab720\sl360\qc\parhyphenfactor20\partightenfactor0  \f0\fs30 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0 \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \uc0\u57346 \cb1 \ \pard\pardeftab720\sl320\parhyphenfactor20\partightenfactor0  \fs26 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0 \outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 Open}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad you had a great weekend! I totally understand where you're coming from with not feeling makeup. I'm looking forward to my RHPS stuff and maybe snagging a matte or two but everything else so far is a big ol womp. I'm actually planning to not really buy anything else the rest of the year after this month (staples excluded) unless it's something really, really special. Everything is just all starting to look the same and I feel kinda burnt out.


 Naomi -  that's exactly how In feeling- burnt out!!  And everything is looking the same. I hope you get everything you want from the RHPS collection!   Have a great day!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning everyone!  Hope you all have a good day and to everyone stalking RHPS-- I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  Hope you all have a good day and to everyone stalking RHPS-- I hope you get everything you want.


Morning  I hope you have a good day too.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi -  that's exactly how In feeling- burnt out!!  And everything is looking the same. I hope you get everything you want from the RHPS collection!   Have a great day!


Thank you! :hug: I hope you have a great day too! :flower:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  Hope you all have a good day and to everyone stalking RHPS-- I hope you get everything you want.


Morning!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning all!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  Hope you all have a good day and to everyone stalking RHPS-- I hope you get everything you want.





Dolly Snow said:


> Morning  I hope you have a good day too.





NaomiH said:


> Morning!





charismafulltv said:


> Morning all!


  Hello hello hello


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello hello hello


  HELLOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I will stalk from here lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay


  the rhps is getting a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this area is safer lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Hahaha! Agreed!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Good Morning My Buddies!!
@walkingdead Would love to see the makeup box once you are setting it up. I am sure it is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning My Buddies!!
> @walkingdead Would love to see the makeup box once you are setting it up. I am sure it is gonna be awesome!!!


  Morning V


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning My Buddies!! @walkingdead  Would love to see the makeup box once you are setting it up. I am sure it is gonna be awesome!!!:flower:


 Morning V!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the rhps is getting a bit :shock:    this area is safer lol


  :werd:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> :weird:


  How have you been love?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How have you been love?


  Good, work is starting to get busy again so it makes the days go faster.   How are you my dear?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morningggg!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am flip flopping about what i want from rhps


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Just FNF for me still


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morningggg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What is on the list so far? CI and FnF right lol and maybe SJ


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What do you do for a living? that is great, at least it all goes by quicker for you
> I am ok, can't really complain.
> 
> 
> ...


  For a moment i think of getting only CI but then I more than likely will end up with the three


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For a moment i think of getting only CI but then I more than likely will end up with the three


  Pretty sure you will end up with all 3 in your cart too


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morningggg!!!   I am flip flopping about what i want from rhps :shock:


  :haha: what's on the list??   





charismafulltv said:


> Just FNF for me still


  I wish I didn't look like a clown in reds otherwise I'd be all over FnF   





Dolly Snow said:


> What do you do for a living? that is great, at least it all goes by quicker for you I am ok, can't really complain.     What is on the list so far? CI and FnF right lol and maybe SJ


  I'm a tax accountant ... So exciting :stars: What are you picking up from RHPS? I keep forgetting that mattes releases this week too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> What are you picking up from RHPS? I keep forgetting that mattes releases this week too!!


  Hey Mel! CI for sure and I am thinking about FnF and SJ too but I also feel I could skip the lippies all together!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> What are you picking up from RHPS? I keep forgetting that mattes releases this week too!!


  A tax accountant,  do you actually enjoy it?  lol

  uh CI, 2 FnF, SJ, Sin....the extra lipsticks aren't for me.
  For myself I am only getting CI and FnF 

  are you getting anything? 
  Oh btw thank you for the offer to order for me earlier babe


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hey Mel! CI for sure and I am thinking about FnF and SJ too but I also feel I could skip the lippies all together!


  I hear ya. Reds look funny on me and I bought Sin in the normal packing. So far its the blush and pigment and possibly the nail polishes. I've never owned a Mac polish though so we shall see!!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A tax accountant,  do you actually enjoy it?  lol  uh CI, 2 FnF, SJ, Sin....the extra lipsticks aren't for me. For myself I am only getting CI and FnF   are you getting anything?  Oh btw thank you for the offer to order for me earlier babe


  Haha.. Weird enough I do. There's always something different and the rules are changing constantly. Plus I help people, which at the end of the day is what I like to do.   FnF seems like the ticket item!! So far just the pigment and blush for me. Unsure about the polishes.  Anytime:bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Anytime:bouquet:


  Good, nothing is worse than having a job you dislike.
  FnF is the main item everyone wants. Oh and the blush too. Good list, if I could afford more I would buy more.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

So annoyed. Woke up at 3am to let George out and was never able to fall back to sleep.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello hello hello





charismafulltv said:


> Morning all!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning My Buddies!! @walkingdead  Would love to see the makeup box once you are setting it up. I am sure it is gonna be awesome!!!:flower:


Morning ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So annoyed. Woke up at 3am to let George out and was never able to fall back to sleep.


  aww babe, that is awful. I am so sorry


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty sure you will end up with all 3 in your cart too


You know she will.  :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know she will.








Yuppers lol it was a very close no but we know V


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So annoyed. Woke up at 3am to let George out and was never able to fall back to sleep.


  oh no buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i did get some sleep. totally ignored all the alarms till 6.30 easily. i was so pissed it was okay to miss it too but had to get some sleep!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You know she will.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww babe, that is awful. I am so sorry


It's okay, I'll just down a few advil pm when I get home later and konk the heck out.  Lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So annoyed. Woke up at 3am to let George out and was never able to fall back to sleep.


  That sucks dude


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yuppers lol it was a very close no but we know V


  that my no is closer to yes than it should be


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh no buddy. :support:  i did get some sleep. totally ignored all the alarms till 6.30 easily. i was so pissed it was okay to miss it too but had to get some sleep!


I went to bed a little after 9 and was sleeping well until that geezer just had to wake me up to pee! Lol  I'm glad you got some rest, Buddy. Especially since you're getting sick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> that my no is closer to yes than it should be


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That sucks dude


He always needs out at 2:30 or 3 and usually I just fall back to sleep, but I think I'm too anxious about this dumb launch. I'll just have to down tons of coffee today


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> that my no is closer to yes than it should be :lmao:


Yup! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope this goes up in the next 15 minutes and not while I'm driving. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope this goes up in the next 15 minutes and not while I'm driving. :/


  it better


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope this goes up in the next 15 minutes and not while I'm driving. :/


  i think it will be between 9 to 9.30 buddy! drive safe!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i think it will be between 9 to 9.30 buddy! drive safe!


I hope so! Off I go, wish me luck!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so! Off I go, wish me luck!


  Good Luck buddy! Drive safe!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so! Off I go, wish me luck!


  Pop you a text if it goes up! 
  good luck!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-set-P388782?icid2=homepage_editorspicks_093014_carousel_P388782_link



  was this posted already the kvd mini lipstick set?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes-P390438?skuId=1636448


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-set-P388782?icid2=homepage_editorspicks_093014_carousel_P388782_link
> 
> 
> 
> was this posted already the kvd mini lipstick set?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hello hello hello


  Morning Mel!  Can't believe it's only 9:30.  Good luck on the RHPS collection


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss-lipstick-set-P388782?icid2=homepage_editorspicks_093014_carousel_P388782_link
> 
> 
> 
> was this posted already the kvd mini lipstick set?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes-P390438?skuId=1636448


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## jenise (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-kiss...age_editorspicks_093014_carousel_P388782_link    was this posted already the kvd mini lipstick set?


 Yay!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm not even finding it hard to use Fluffy anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That blush palette is pretty though. I like the colours they chose.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not even finding it hard to use Fluffy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This yers hliday collections is easy to skip. The only product I like from benefit are their blushes. I really like that palette, so I might end up with that considering it has like most of the shades..
  And did you notice how they couldnt emboss rockateur completely and so thats just Rock now LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not even finding it hard to use Fluffy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same, he is being used a lot now


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This yers hliday collections is easy to skip. The only product I like from benefit are their blushes. I really like that palette, so I might end up with that considering it has like most of the shades..
> And did you notice how they couldnt emboss rockateur completely and so thats just Rock now LOL


  Yes!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, he is being used a lot now


  My brain is sad, but my wallet is happy. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

Where are my buddies!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where are my buddies!


 I'm still up but I plan to go to bed soon since I work the night shift tonight


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm still up but I plan to go to bed soon since I work the night shift tonight


  oh no! This just sucks!  We all have life MAC


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

I know they sucked this time!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll go to bed


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

And MAC sucks. Between RhPS and LORAC...I'm bummed and turned off by makeup.   Hope the mattes go well!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope the mattes go well!!


  Bet they will go perfectly fine


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

RHPS launched :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> RHPS launched


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Did u guys got whatever you've wanted? I was asleep now I woke up win a bunch of sold out and people calling. I'm looking for FNF but it still says coming soon


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did u guys got whatever you've wanted? I was asleep now I woke up win a bunch of sold out and people calling. I'm looking for FNF but it still says coming soon


  I did manage to order the blush and SJ online and made a phone order for fnf (from mac canada- the shipping is free but will take till the end of the week)
  I am sure Naomi & Dolly managed to get the items on their list and are waiting on fnf!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did u guys got whatever you've wanted? I was asleep now I woke up win a bunch of sold out and people calling. I'm looking for FNF but it still says coming soon


  Got all mine and Dolly's stuff minus FNF!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so sad!!! I may not get fnf that's the only thing I've wanted and people are calling. Agghhh!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got all mine and Dolly's stuff minus FNF!


 What time did it launched?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What time did it launched?


  A few minutes after 1pm cst. Got my first confirmation email at 1:10


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh I see


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A few minutes after 1pm cst. Got my first confirmation email at 1:10


 Sent u 2 PMs


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

On to the next collection! :haha:  I'm excited to see how the products look in store. Everything sold out so fast! Hopefully I'll be okay with an in store launch, if not, c'est la vie! Plus Thursday is when mattes come out!! :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got all mine and Dolly's stuff minus FNF!


You are amazing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> On to the next collection! :haha:  I'm excited to see how the products look in store. Everything sold out so fast! Hopefully I'll be okay with an in store launch, if not, c'est la vie! Plus Thursday is when mattes come out!! :stars:


The mattes can suck it lol


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> On to the next collection! :haha:  I'm excited to see how the products look in store. Everything sold out so fast! Hopefully I'll be okay with an in store launch, if not, c'est la vie! Plus Thursday is when mattes come out!! :stars:


  Mel!  Did you get everything you wanted?  And what were they?


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am so sad!!! I may not get fnf that's the only thing I've wanted and people are calling. Agghhh!


  Charisma,  were you able to get fnf?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The mattes can suck it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Charisma, were you able to get fnf?


  She got it!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She got it!


 Naomi were you involved in it too?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi were you involved in it too?


Naomi is the best


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

Naomi ~ glad you were able to get everything you wanted ~  I know you were really excited about the collection from the very beginning!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi were you involved in it too?


I sent a text, that's all.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi is the best


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi ~ glad you were able to get everything you wanted ~  I know you were really excited about the collection from the very beginning!!


Thank you! I can't wait to get everything!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to get everything!


  Please post pics!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I am so excited to get everything, thanks to you


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 30, 2014)

Soooo, who is stalking for Matte Lip? I'm contemplating skipping it. Or maybe I'll stalk. Decisions.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Please post pics!


Aye aye cap'n!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so excited to get everything, thanks to you


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Soooo, who is stalking for Matte Lip? I'm contemplating skipping it. Or maybe I'll stalk. Decisions.


I'm still so emotionally and physically drained from this launch, the thought of even trying to buy anything else right now is making me want to scream.  Mattes may get skipped.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

I caved, put more money in that was for the MATTE lips, and got my sister the palette and me a greasepaint stick.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Aye aye cap'n!


  LOL!  For some reason I picture the pirate from sponge bob


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  For some reason I picture the pirate from sponge bob


 :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  For some reason I picture the pirate from sponge bob


Good, because I typed it using my Spongebob voice! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks to Vineetha, Naomi and Dolly. I was able to get FNF. Thanks also for the concern thewalkingdead. I'm on my supper be weak right now. It was super busy when I got in. All hell broke lose! A lot of people with diffucukty breathing, chest pains and diarrhea with abdominal pain. Saving lives tonight. I'm glad I was able to catch up with Specktra.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks to Vineetha, Naomi and Dolly. I was able to get FNF. Thanks also for the concern thewalkingdead. I'm on my supper be weak right now. It was super busy when I got in. All hell broke lose! A lot of people with diffucukty breathing, chest pains and diarrhea with abdominal pain. Saving lives tonight. I'm glad I was able to catch up with Specktra.


:wink:  And you deserved FnF, for all these lives you will or have saved tonight.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot for being supportive to get what we've wanted from the collection.  I do have one patient whom I thought she wouldn't made it, but I'm glad she's stable now.  Whew! Now just chillaxing reading my textbooks and waiting to get called again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks a lot for being supportive to get what we've wanted from the collection.  I do have one patient whom I thought she wouldn't made it, but I'm glad she's stable now.  Whew! Now just chillaxing reading my textbooks and waiting to get called again.


I really hope there are more people like you working in hospitals. It would make the world a better place :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 30, 2014)

I love wearing and playing with makeup.  It's something different from what I do during my day job.  It's also flattering when sick patients would give me compliments that I look good, even if they are sick.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks to Vineetha, Naomi and Dolly. I was able to get FNF. Thanks also for the concern thewalkingdead. I'm on my supper be weak right now. It was super busy when I got in. All hell broke lose! A lot of people with diffucukty breathing, chest pains and diarrhea with abdominal pain. Saving lives tonight. I'm glad I was able to catch up with Specktra.


  Yay!  I'm glad you were able to get it with the help with these super awesome ladies!!! I wanna see pics--- after the HORROR you guys when thru to get your stuff!  And I appreciate all the Healthcare employees out there!!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good, because I typed it using my Spongebob voice! :haha:


  Haaahaa!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love wearing and playing with makeup.  It's something different from what I do during my day job.  It's also flattering when sick patients would give me compliments that I look good, even if they are sick.


You are really nice and if my moms health care nurses and doctors were like you, I'd be happier


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

@walkingdead :hug: I actually decided to buy in store for this launch. I don't like too many packages... Its an OCD thing.   @charismafulltv you are incredibly awesome :stars: I have so much respect for the healthcare industry and I'm so glad you got FnF!! You deserve it. Treat Yo'self!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @walkingdead :hug: I actually decided to buy in store for this launch. I don't like too many packages... Its an OCD !!


  Good Morning Mel!  It's probably for the best you're going in store.  The online launch seemed like a disaster.  Are you taking a day off from work to get your goodies?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Good Morning Mel!  It's probably for the best you're going in store.  The online launch seemed like a disaster.  Are you taking a day off from work to get your goodies?


 Yeah, I watched the chaos unfold lol. I'm not taking off, probably will go in on my lunch break. Going to wing it! It's one of those collections I'm not 100% sure of.   Are you "stalking for matte"?


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Soooo, who is stalking for Matte Lip? I'm contemplating skipping it. Or maybe I'll stalk. Decisions.


  I'm off work  but since I have heroine, I only want 2 colors


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Stalked for the Matte Lip in store today and got the two lippies I wanted  Good luck to everyone who's stalking!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, I watched the chaos unfold lol. I'm not taking off, probably will go in on my lunch break. Going to wing it! It's one of those collections I'm not 100% sure of.   Are you "stalking for matte"?


  Yes -  I'll be stalking matte-- I really don't want to because I don't want to thru what people went thru for the RHPS collection.. Quite a few people for not sleep and ended up with nothing.  At least mattes will be at the dept stores.  Have a good day at work ️.  Let us know if you were able to snag anything at lunch time -- if you can take a pic of the display -- it should be perfect for Oct 1st!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes -  I'll be stalking matte-- I really don't want to because I don't want to thru what people went thru for the RHPS collection.. Quite a few people for not sleep and ended up with nothing.  At least mattes will be at the dept stores.  Have a good day at work ️.  Let us know if you were able to snag anything at lunch time -- if you can take a pic of the display -- it should be perfect for Oct 1st!


  I hear ya! I don't want to keep checking my phone constantly at work. I think they'll have much more in stock so it won't sell as fast.   My MAC store said they will have the products in tomorrow so I'll he sure to take pictures for you guys!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> >
> 
> 
> Stalked for the Matte Lip in store today and got the two lippies I wanted  Good luck to everyone who's stalking!


  I just saw your pics.  The look awesome on you!  You're so cute!  I love your hair!  I wish I could wear  my hair short


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just saw your pics. The look awesome on you! You're so cute! I love your hair! I wish I could wear my hair short


  Thank you. I enjoy having short hair  Tried to grow it out a little while ago but once it hit my shoulders I decided to chop it all off because long hair isn't for me anymore  So I'll be short haired bride next year. Who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why do you think you can't wear your hair short? Too attached to the long hair or do you think it will not suit you? Ever tried?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

Good Morninggggggggggggg


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you. I enjoy having short hair  Tried to grow it out a little while ago but once it hit my shoulders I decided to chop it all off because long hair isn't for me anymore  So I'll be short haired bride next year. Who cares :amused:   Why do you think you can't wear your hair short? Too attached to the long hair or do you think it will not suit you? Ever tried?


  Best Wishes on your upcoming wedding! You'll be a gorgeous bride!  When's the date!   My face is not meant for short hair... Too round or something   I'm glad you were able to get your lippies early and avoided the madness.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks to Vineetha, Naomi and Dolly. I was able to get FNF. Thanks also for the concern thewalkingdead. I'm on my supper be weak right now. It was super busy when I got in. All hell broke lose! A lot of people with diffucukty breathing, chest pains and diarrhea with abdominal pain. Saving lives tonight. I'm glad I was able to catch up with Specktra.


  You're the awesome one, Charisma!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggggggggggg


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Buddy!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you were able to get your lippies early and avoided the madness.


  It's August 1st next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! Still trying to find the perfect wedding lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think a lot of people can't imagine themselves with short hair..it's such a drastic change to your appearance.  I can picture a lot of girls looking great with short hair even though they could never see themselves cutting it off.  But then again I know a lot of guys that strongly prefer women with long hair.. I've been told to my face a couple of times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And gorgeous long hair is beautiful, too!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning to you! It's late afternoon where I am  but i thought I might as well greet you back


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Good morning to you! It's late afternoon where I am  but i thought I might as well greet you back


  Good afternoon!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey All! Just having my lunch/ breakfast. Work last night was terribly busy. As soon as I got home I was dead asleep. I hope it be better tonight. Are u guys stalking for mattes tomorrow?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys I think the big lorac pallette is available at lorac.com  .. V  I think you were interested


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All! Just having my lunch/ breakfast. Work last night was terribly busy. As soon as I got home I was dead asleep. I hope it be better tonight. Are u guys stalking for mattes tomorrow?


  Morning Charisma! I crashed out like a light last night as well. I'm glad you were able to get some rest. I plan to maybe grab a lippy or two, but I don't think I have it in me to stalk again so soon. You?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.loraccosmetics.com/make-up_mega-pro-palette.html


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Charisma! I crashed out like a light last night as well. I'm glad you were able to get some rest. I plan to maybe grab a lippy or two, but I don't think I have it in me to stalk again so soon. You?


 I'm planning to get 5 but if some stuff gets sold out I'll just go to the store.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.loraccosmetics.com/make-up_mega-pro-palette.html


  They took it down.. It's saying it's OOS.  Must have been a glitch.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> They took it down.. It's saying it's OOS. Must have been a glitch.


  Oh lame. :/
  Hope people who did order it, get their orders.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> They took it down.. It's saying it's OOS. Must have been a glitch.


  Thanks @walkingdead ! I am skipping that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are yu planning on getting the same?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh lame. :/
> Hope people who did order it, get their orders.


  It wasnt supposed to go up until the 7th. I guess they share the IT team with MAC


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggggggggggg :flower:





VelvetLips said:


> Good morning to you! It's late afternoon where I am  but i thought I might as well greet you back


GOOD MORNING :flower:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm planning to get 5 but if some stuff gets sold out I'll just go to the store.


  I'm thinking maybe just SiS, FR and PM I'll try to snag online and then check the rest in store if I get a chance.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It wasnt supposed to go up until the 7th.* I guess they share the IT team with MAC*


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks @walkingdead  ! I am skipping that one. :kisses:  Are yu planning on getting the same?


  No I'm not getting it V-- I just got the Brooke Shields one


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No I'm not getting it V-- I just got the Brooke Shields one


  Same! Thats just too much makeup for a week!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

Good Morning D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> GOOD MORNING


  Morning Dolly


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It wasnt supposed to go up until the 7th. I guess they share the IT team with MAC :haha:


 That's so funny V! Maybe those who ordered will be shipped on the 7th, like a back order thing.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That's so funny V! Maybe those who ordered will be shipped on the 7th, like a back order thing.


  Lol! I would think that would be the case too! It is quite rare for someone to repeat the MAC riri Fiasco. I hope everyone gets their orders fulfilled! Its so much excitement over at that thread!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Morning Dolly


Who else slept good? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who else slept good? Lol


  I sure did!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure did!


me too! I could do it again lol Sleep i mean, not stalk :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who else slept good? Lol


  I wouldnt have known even if there had been an earthquake


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sleep i mean, not stalk


  Definitely no stalking! lol
  I'm thinking mattes will probably be up the usual time so I'm going to bed at my normal time and will just hope something is left come morning.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I wouldnt have known even if there had been an earthquake :haha:


I slept through everything. Haha i could see that V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely no stalking! lol I'm thinking mattes will probably be up the usual time so I'm going to bed at my normal time and will just hope something is left come morning.


Been thinking that too. It'll go up like normal. Boy did MAC really mean horror show lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been thinking that too. It'll go up like normal. Boy did MAC really mean horror show lol


 What a horror launch? So are they planning on re formulating FNF? Someone mentioned that yesterday.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been thinking that too. It'll go up like normal. *Boy did MAC really mean horror show lol*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Been thinking that too. It'll go up like normal. Boy did MAC really mean horror show lol


  Total nightmare that was.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What a horror launch? So are they planning on re formulating FNF? Someone mentioned that yesterday.


  I have no clue, I'm not thinking that's true though because if there was something wrong with the formula I don't see them launching it until they fixed it.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

Dear Makeup Gods,  Please let tomorrow run smoothly with this MAC launch.   Let my mascara not be clumpy And my lipstick be smooth and creamy   Amen.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Amen.







  What are you planning on getting Mel?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Amen.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Amen.


  Praying for this to run smoothly.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  What are you planning on getting Mel?


  I think FR, DG, and LVER.  I might wait on the blushes since they're perm and to be honest they're not knocking me out.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

Random question: Has anyone of you ever thought about making a MAC lipstick collection video?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

How adorable is this lippy holder???
  http://www.dhgate.com/product/acrylic-heart-shaped-lipstick-holder-eyebrow/165403498.html


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: Has anyone of you ever thought about making a MAC lipstick collection video?


  I've always thought doing videos would be fun, but I've just never actually done one before.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've always thought doing videos would be fun, but I've just never actually done one before.


  It would be fun!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How adorable is this lippy holder???
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/acrylic-heart-shaped-lipstick-holder-eyebrow/165403498.html


  cool!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have thought about it. But who would want to see my mug on their screen lol
> do you?


  I'd love to see your collections and your *beautiful faces* on my screen 





  Since I love watching these videos I might make one one day...


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How adorable is this lippy holder???
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/acrylic-heart-shaped-lipstick-holder-eyebrow/165403498.html


Really cute, but not much/enough space for lippies


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm still debating on whether or not I need Lorac Pro Mega palette. I think I'll just wind up getting Limecrime's Venus palette instead. Ugghhhhhhh decisionsss


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Really cute, but not much/enough space for lippies


  Not at all! One would need quite a few of them. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'd love to see your collections and your *beautiful faces* on my screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'd love to see your collections and your *beautiful faces* on my screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All of you should!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> All of you should!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Yo V, you as excited about next Sunday as I am???


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yo V, you as excited about next Sunday as I am???


  Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yo V, you as excited about next Sunday as I am???


  Walking Dead?


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Random question: Has anyone of you ever thought about making a MAC lipstick collection video?


there are a lot, i think, if you type it into youtube


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Walking Dead?


  YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

Wait... A lime crime palette?? @Subparbrina spill the beans!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> there are a lot, i think, if you type it into youtube


 Yep, I am watching them all the time - that's why I asked


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Wait... A lime crime palette?? @Subparbrina spill the beans!!!


  Yes a LC eyeshadow palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  So far I think they have shown three colors, but I need to see more. 
  It is called Venus


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes a LC eyeshadow palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Shell and Venus or something right D, the 2 shades they have shown. I had seen it circulate in IG though i was nt all that interested!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

I just want the SP Sparkle Baby palette to complete my collection of SP pressed shadows


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Shell and Venus or something right D, the 2 shades they have shown. I had seen it circulate in IG though i was nt all that interested!


  Yea you are right, 2 shades V. 
  Lol oh yea not interested huh


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Wait... A lime crime palette?? @Subparbrina spill the beans!!!


  Check out their instagram ASAP!! I freaked out when I saw it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/ti4UfcN0F2/?modal=true

  http://instagram.com/p/tlpqbwt0Ir/?modal=true

  http://instagram.com/p/tk0Co3t0HR/?modal=true


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 1, 2014)

I like d'antoinette and china doll but I hear the other two palettes aren't very good, is that right? Or are they ok? And I have all of the unique lime crime lipstick colors but I hate the formula, I prefer occ but lime crime has the pastels on lock


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 1, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I like d'antoinette and china doll but I hear the other two palettes aren't very good, is that right? Or are they ok? And I have all of the unique lime crime lipstick colors but I hate the formula, I prefer occ but lime crime has the pastels on lock


  Glad I'm not the only one that hates their lipstick formula. Way too creamy and drying for me. Velvetines rule, though.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Dear Makeup Gods,  Please let tomorrow run smoothly with this MAC launch.   Let my mascara not be clumpy And my lipstick be smooth and creamy   Amen.


  Amen


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe I'm obsessing, but it's driving me bonkers that I got my FNF shipping notice at like 7am this morning and it still hasn't updated. I'm just finding it odd since I used overnight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I'm obsessing, but it's driving me bonkers that I got my FNF shipping notice at like 7am this morning and it still hasn't updated. I'm just finding it odd since I used overnight. :loco:


No that sounds very weird!  Weirdly my palette and greasepaint haven't updated either......:loco:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I'm obsessing, but it's driving me bonkers that I got my FNF shipping notice at like 7am this morning and it still hasn't updated. I'm just finding it odd since I used overnight.


  Its going to be fine I think.Sometimes my overnight doesnt update too Buddy and does so once its delivered!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

That red Prabal lippy just looks like another RRW.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Weirdly my palette and greasepaint haven't updated either......


  I can't wait go check out RR! I know Carbone is gonna suck, but maybe I can use it for something. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its going to be fine I think.Sometimes my overnight doesnt update too Buddy and does so once its delivered!


  But.But.But I want to stalk it and there's nothing to stalk. LOL


----------



## Calla88 (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But.But.But I want to stalk it and there's nothing to stalk. LOL


  LOL that made me smile! Been over makeup for the past month or so just checking in to see if anything catches my eye. This quote has me thinking no!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait go check out RR! I know Carbone is gonna suck, but maybe I can use it for something. lol


Yea to chuck at people lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But.But.But I want to stalk it and there's nothing to stalk. LOL







  Oh and Prabal


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> LOL that made me smile! Been over makeup for the past month or so just checking in to see if anything catches my eye. This quote has me thinking no!


  Calla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey girl, how have you been?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea to chuck at people lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and Prabal


  It's a pretty collection, but it just looks like a bunch of things we've seen the last few months slapped in fancier packaging.


----------



## Calla88 (Oct 1, 2014)

*NaomiH , *good really good, just trying to control the stash! When you have order new storage like furniture it's time for a real no buy! LOL. How are you ?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> *NaomiH , *good really good, just trying to control the stash! When you have order new storage like furniture it's time for a real no buy! LOL. How are you ?


  It sure is! lol
  I'm going to be cutting back drastically after matte lip to prepare for the holidays and my move in a few months and totally feel you on the storage things. I've been doing pretty okay, August and September were pretty lame but I have hope for October! I'm glad to hear you're well.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 1, 2014)

I need new storage, too! I want something huge like a piece of furniture so I don't need to upgrade again. I probably have 3 regular sized train cases full.   Suggestions?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got the email that free overnight shipping ends tonight.. Oh Mac


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Just got the email that free overnight shipping ends tonight.. Oh Mac








  :: DIS like ::


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I need new storage, too! I want something huge like a piece of furniture so I don't need to upgrade again. I probably have 3 regular sized train cases full.   Suggestions?


I hear good things about the Alex from Ikea and muji drawers.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Just got the email that free overnight shipping ends tonight.. Oh Mac


Jerks :down:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Are you all stalking for the Mattes?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you all stalking for the Mattes?


  I am planning to wake up and jpin the stalking party by 6 est! No full night stalking!  wat abt you? at work or stalking!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you all stalking for the Mattes?


  You betchur $&@!!!!  I was gna start at 6 est. should I start at 5 est.?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm working overnight tonight so sorta stalking. I get off at 6am CST (7 est). I hope it doesn't launch while I'm on the road. There are a lot of State Patrols lately.  On my way to work, I saw 3 cars got pulled over.  Maybe it's that time of the year.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you all stalking for the Mattes?


 I am!  I'm usually up at 4am... I plan to be showered, dressed and ready for work by 5am.  I want to get to work early by 6:30-- I'll start stalking then.  I hope launches at 8:30 am.   I have to get flu shot at work at 9:30 and a teleconference at 1:00pm.   Good luck everyone!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Knowing Mac anything can happen. Who knows it's going to be another time warp again.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Knowing Mac anything can happen. Who knows it's going to be another time warp again.


LOL!! Good one C!!! At least we'll have more chances to get them


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wanted come back to this to thank you for recommending it! I love it!



  And you weren't kidding about that pigmentation! If I put on any more I could glow in the dark


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Nordies and Macy's are always back ups.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you all stalking for the Mattes?


No stalking here.  I'm just going to wake up in the morning and see if it's launched yet. The last couple have launched around the time I get up for work.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No stalking here. I'm just going to wake up in the morning and see if it's launched yet. The last couple have launched around the time I get up for work.


  This.  If it sells out I won't be too sad.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> I wanted come back to this to thank you for recommending it! I love it!
> 
> And you weren't kidding about that pigmentation! If I put on any more I could glow in the dark


Yay!!! I'm so glad you like it and it looks really pretty on you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

I love Mary Loumanizer bec it works on all skin tones.  By the way, TheBalm is having a giveaway on Instagram.  You might win some


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> This.  If it sells out I won't be too sad.


No tears shall be shed. Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No tears shall be shed. Lol


  I like mattes, but I like other finishes, too.  I think if I get anything from it it'll be FR and LVeR.  FR looks super close to Rebel and honestly, I don't care that much about the finish on it.  I just wish there were a permanent dupe for LVeR.

  I really wanted NV until I saw how close it was to Please Me.  Please Me looks terrible on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I like mattes, but I like other finishes, too.  I think if I get anything from it it'll be FR and LVeR.  FR looks super close to Rebel and honestly, I don't care that much about the finish on it.  I just wish there were a permanent dupe for LVeR.  I really wanted NV until I saw how close it was to Please Me.  Please Me looks terrible on me. hboy:


LVER is so lovely and made it's way onto my list earlier. I wish they were making all of these perm or at least some of them. I like how NV is looking, but pinks like that are kinda hard for me to wear so I'm going to have to see it in store first.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

Love LVeR, yes I hope they make it permanent


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

I love Oblivion on you


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't keep up with the other threads no more. hahaha


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351129&CID=32729785&ET_LID=IT+COSMETICS&RID=1706911953&CCID=ET_Wk3514_Thurs_Promo_TDotcom  ...someone sign me up for makeup rehab.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...someone sign me up for makeup rehab.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...someone sign me up for makeup rehab.








 I refuse to look at whatever that link takes me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 new IT palette?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh:  I refuse to look at whatever that link takes me too! :haha:  new IT palette?


Yea it is :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea it is


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ...someone sign me up for makeup rehab.


  Just got the Ulta email about that!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

Its a maybe for me, they're repeating some colors, but I love the packaging.   I'm holding out for the NARS dual intensity palette. I will push people down for that...   Okay, not really, but I wants it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Okay, not really, but I wants it.


  The only one thing I am interested right now from the Holidays


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its a maybe for me, they're repeating some colors, but I love the packaging.   I'm holding out for the NARS dual intensity palette. I will push people down for that...   Okay, not really, but I wants it.


 I got subra and it's lovely


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got subra and it's lovely


  Hey guys!  Did everyone get what they wanted over at the Matte Collection


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey guys! Did everyone get what they wanted over at the Natte Collectin


  Yay we did @walkingdead I hope you did too. What did you end up with buddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey guys!  Did everyone get what they wanted over at the Natte Collectin


 Yes! Now I can sleep and work my last day to work this week.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes -  I got all except LVERand Heroine! It was easy peasy!!! I'm going to get a blush some time down the road.   Glad everyone got their goodies!!!!  Everybody -  enjoy the rest if the day!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It was easy peasy!!! I'm going to get a blush some time down the road. Glad everyone got their goodies!!!! Everybody - enjoy the rest if the day!!!


  Yay! Good Day to you too!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It was easy peasy!!! I'm going to get a blush some time down the road. Glad everyone got their goodies!!!! Everybody - enjoy the rest if the day!!!








  Hope you have a good day too!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladies, we need to talk foundation.  I like my Laura Mercier Silk Creme a lot, but also feel like I need something a little different some days.  I like that Silk Creme is medium-full coverage, doesn't break me out, and doesn't make me look too super yellow like some foundations do.  I just wish it made my skin look smoother.  I don't have acne, but I sometimes feel like any skin imperfection I do have (dry patches, fine lines) don't get covered.  Suggestions?  I need diesel stuff!  Maybe Studio Sculpt?  EDITED TO ADD:I know a lot of this is skincare and I've been told that my skin isn't really that bad. I just want a super covered dewy finish that stays. Ugh.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

@Anaphora if you want good coverage but still dewey and natural, I'd say go for UD Naked Skin, NARS sheer glow, or YSL Touche Eclat    Those are my heavy ones...heavy to me. I normally wear Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, just evens out my skin tone and looks super natural. They make it in rosy shades too, good for us pale girls.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Those are my heavy ones...heavy to me. I normally wear Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, just evens out my skin tone and looks super natural. They make it in rosy shades too, good for us pale girls.


  Maybe I'll look into the UD one.  I tried Sheer Glow and it wasn't heavy enough for me.  A lot of my redness still showed through.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :yahoo:  Hope you have a good day too!


  You too Naomi!  I thought maybe there was trouble at work?  ️


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You too Naomi! I thought maybe there was trouble at work? ️


  Just the usual early morning shenanigans getting the boys on the road. It's since calmed down and I'm sitting here tossing a pair of jeans into my old navy cart. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just the usual early morning shenanigans getting the boys on the road. It's since calmed down and I'm sitting here tossing a pair of jeans into my old navy cart. lol


  LOL!!!  Why did you cancel your matte order?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Why did you cancel your matte order?


  To place  a second order with overnight shipping


----------



## jenise (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its a maybe for me, they're repeating some colors, but I love the packaging.   I'm holding out for the NARS dual intensity palette. I will push people down for that...   Okay, not really, but I wants it.


 Didn't even know nars was coming out with one :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

jenise said:


> Didn't even know nars was coming out with one


  At this point it still remains a rumour though. NARS Holiday 2014 PR is out and it doesnt mention the same! I hope it is true though. A Dual intensity shadow palette will be super awesome!


----------



## jenise (Oct 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> At this point it still remains a rumour though. NARS Holiday 2014 PR is out and it doesnt mention the same! I hope it is true though. A Dual intensity shadow palette will be super awesome!


 I know! I always swatch them in store and think they're so pretty but I'm not about spending that much money on a single lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

jenise said:


> I know! I always swatch them in store and think they're so pretty *but I'm not about spending that much money on a single lol*


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> To place  a second order with overnight shipping :lol:


 Smart


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Why did you cancel your matte order?


  Monday was too far away.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> To place  a second order with overnight shipping


  Yup!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone stop me from ordering all these please!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Someone stop me from ordering all these please!


  Close my eyes.......... close my eyes ...........dont look...........dont...........
  Reznikov & i threw my pie for you!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Close my eyes.......... close my eyes ...........dont look...........dont...........
> Reznikov & i threw my pie for you!


  I want them all but I know I shouldn't. She has super fast shipping too. Maybe I'll grab Tig and Reznikov today and then ITMPFY,Opie & Chibs later. I've spent a lot this week.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them all but I know I shouldn't. She has super fast shipping too. Maybe I'll grab Tig and Reznikov today and then ITMPFY,Opie & Chibs later. I've spent a lot this week.


  Reznokov & Tig look awesome Buddy!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

So I went to my MAC store at my secret spot. The collection sold out in minutes and they even took the display down.   I'm not bummed because after much thought the collection wasn't for me. I can't pull off reds and I picked up AI from a novel romance. The pigment is nice but I just got Blue Brown and I want to play with that some. But it was funny, she was like, yeah... Those were going fast.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm not bummed because after much thought the collection wasn't for me. I can't pull off reds and I picked up AI from a novel romance. The pigment is nice but I just got Blue Brown and I want to play with that some. But it was funny, she was like, yeah... Those were going fast.


  If this wasn't my dream collection, I would of  probably skipped it. I'm going to call my store out of curiosity later on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Someone stop me from ordering all these please!


Buy them 


mel33t said:


> So I went to my MAC store at my secret spot. The collection sold out in minutes and they even took the display down.   I'm not bummed because after much thought the collection wasn't for me. I can't pull off reds and I picked up AI from a novel romance. The pigment is nice but I just got Blue Brown and I want to play with that some. But it was funny, she was like, yeah... Those were going fast.


I'm sorry Mel


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

No worries Dolly. I love the movie to death, just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> No worries Dolly. I love the movie to death, just wasn't meant to be.


Glad you see it that way. I just feel bad for those who missed out, especially lovely specktra buddies


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> No worries Dolly. I love the movie to death, just wasn't meant to be.


  I lurve your new avi, Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I lurve your new avi, Mel!


  was just gonna say that! lovely mel!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I lurve your new avi, Mel! :eyelove:


  Me too!  She looks soo cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I lurve your new avi, Mel! :eyelove:





Vineetha said:


> was just gonna say that! lovely mel! :eyelove:





walkingdead said:


> Me too!  She looks soo cute!


:eyelove: she looks lovely and so adorable


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

Awww you guys :hug:  You guys are really great.    My coworker asked me to pop into MAC with her after work today, I said okay and we went to a different location. They had everything but Bad Fairy! I was able to get Frank N Furter and ... Guys, I get it. I get why its awesome.    I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm gonna call my store after work and see what's left me thinks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Awww you guys :hug:  You guys are really great.    My coworker asked me to pop into MAC with her after work today, I said okay and we went to a different location. They had everything but Bad Fairy! I was able to get Frank N Furter and ... Guys, I get it. I get why its awesome.    I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


Omg awesome!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Awww you guys :hug:  You guys are really great.    My coworker asked me to pop into MAC with her after work today, I said okay and we went to a different location. They had everything but Bad Fairy! I was able to get Frank N Furter and ... Guys, I get it. I get why its awesome.    I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


  That's great!  I think it happened because of your positive vibe!  You were meant to have these goodies


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm going to post in the RHPS thread what store it is too!!


  I'm so glad you got your goodies! they are meant to be!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 2, 2014)

The Kat Von D lip set is now on sephora.com, along with a really nice eyeshadow palette. I can't decide which one I want more.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

I did have the lip sets!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Oh Hello There! Good morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Hello There! Good morning!!!!!!!!!


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm wearing FNF today. I think if I could marry an inanimate object it'd be FNF.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm wearing FNF today. I think if I could marry an inanimate object it'd be FNF.








 Excellento! It is soooo pretty and nothing like that swatch!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Excellento! It is soooo pretty and nothing like that swatch!!!


  I'm so happy it isn't like her swatch of it, the same goes for all of the lippies really. I wish she'd go back to the lighting she used a few years ago, this setup she has now is like the sun.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok, so I was overdrawn in my checking account because Chase sucks and they charged me a HUGE overdraft fee over my making a $8 mistake. That means my makeup budget for the month is gone. WOE IS ME.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

@pandorablack  I'm sure we've all been there girl, I know I have.  I'm sorry. Sometimes it helps physically going into a branch and talking with them, especially if you don't normally over draw.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I was overdrawn in my checking account because Chase sucks and they charged me a HUGE overdraft fee over my making a $8 mistake. That means my makeup budget for the month is gone. WOE IS ME.


  Oh I'm sorry. Maybe you can go in and have a chat with them and see if they'll waive it. I've had that done before when I had a check go through that I had forgotten about.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 3, 2014)

What I don't get is why they even approved the $8 purchase (netflix of all things). They should have just denied my card. I have it set so that Chase doesn't approve purchases that will overdraw me.  Weird. 

  I guess I could go into a branch or something. 

  They actually charged me two fees. $35 for the original overdraft fee and a $15 "extended overdraft fee" I guess because it was overdrawn for most of the month (I only get paid once a month).

  Oh well. I can live without new makeup if I must.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I was overdrawn in my checking account because Chase sucks and they charged me a HUGE overdraft fee over my making a $8 mistake. That means my makeup budget for the month is gone. WOE IS ME.


Ugh I effing hate chase! They do the same shit to me.  





NaomiH said:


>


It's boiling hot :hot:   





NaomiH said:


> I'm wearing FNF today. I think if I could marry an inanimate object it'd be FNF. :haha:


Can I be a bridesmaid :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

I've really enjoyed being a credit union member, since I left Citi about 3 years ago. I also had Bank of America, Compass etc at some point and have been happier banking with a credit union. Maybe something to look into?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I be a bridesmaid


  At Tom and I's wedding? Of course you can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *EDIT* No V, this does NOT mean you get Norman indefinitely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> At Tom and I's wedding? Of course you can! :lol:


 :lmao: that has me giggling


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that has me giggling


  He's going to make such a foxy groom.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's going to make such a foxy groom. :hot:


 he will. Hopefully not anytime soon, till I have a chance to meet him and sweep him off his feet :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 3, 2014)

Just received my matte lipsticks. I haven't opened it yet. I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> he will. Hopefully not anytime soon, till I have a chance to meet him and sweep him off his feet


  He and I are going to look so wonderful in our wedding pics.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my matte lipsticks. I haven't opened it yet. I'm going back to sleep.








 can't wait to hear your thoughts and see your swatches once you get them up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my matte lipsticks. I haven't opened it yet. I'm going back to sleep.


Night..excited to see how you like everything


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He and I are going to look so wonderful in our wedding pics. :lol:


ooh: Yea you both will


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 3, 2014)

It's like I'm half awake to pick my package coz my doggie just got furious with the UPS dude.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 3, 2014)

Random question, ladies: how much does a regular MAC lipstick cost in the U.S.?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Random question, ladies: how much does a regular MAC lipstick cost in the U.S.?


  $16


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Random question, ladies: how much does a regular MAC lipstick cost in the U.S.?


$16


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> At Tom and I's wedding? Of course you can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :whip:


I'll be good at the wedding.......maybe


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll be good at the wedding.......maybe


  Can I bring Norman as +1? oh and I will also take Strange Journey with me bec thats what it would feel like!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll be good at the wedding.......maybe


  I'll let you take Jason as your plus 1.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Can I bring Norman as +1? oh and I will also take Strange Journey with me bec thats what it would feel like!


  Of course you can! You can also have him the whole time we're off honeymooning!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Poor Idris, I've so neglected him lately.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor Idris, I've so neglected him lately.


  But I thought we were planning your marriage!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Of course you can! You can also have him the whole time we're off honeymooning!


  take him to Vegas and do one of those quick marriage before you are back from honeymoon


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I thought we were planning your marriage!


  No, I was too busy stealing Tom from Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, I was too busy stealing Tom from Dolly!


:lmao: hahahahahaha naughty naomi


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, I was too busy stealing Tom from Dolly!


  Mostly from D because she has them all!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> take him to Vegas and do one of those quick marriage before you are back from honeymoon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mostly from D because she has them all!


Uh :lol: Naomi has 3 men currently and she is trying to steal tom too


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 She has too many now that she is forgetting some like Adrian!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Men are like Jello, there's always room for more.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She has too many now that she is forgetting some like Adrian!


  Who's Adrian?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  She has too many now that she is forgetting some like Adrian!





NaomiH said:


> Who's Adrian? :shock:


Naomi your response is priceless :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Who's Adrian?


  oh i thought you liked Adrian Pasdar, i guess it was someone else!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

@Naomi ... men are like Jello :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Men are like Jello, there's always room for more.


:evil: that is so bad lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is so bad lol


  in so many levels


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh my... lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> in so many levels :lol:


Lol she likes to try all the flavors.....of jello


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh my... lol


Lol see what this thread has become


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh i thought you liked Adrian Pasdar, i guess it was someone else!!


  No clue who that is! LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi your response is priceless


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she likes to try all the flavors.....of jello


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :encore:


It's the shock face that sealed the deal, lol like you for real forgot one of your men :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's the shock face that sealed the deal, lol like you for real forgot one of your men


  I very well might have, it's been a long week!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol:  





NaomiH said:


> I very well might have, it's been a long week! :haha:


Haha it really has been a long week oi!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Aaaaand now I wanna watch Harry Potter.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Aaaaand now I wanna watch Harry Potter.


  Me too, I've been jonesing for it pretty badly lately. I had planned on rebuying them all on Blu-Ray so I gave the whole set on DVD to my sister's monkeys and have yet to rebuy the set so I'm without. I just re-read the whole series for the millionth time and wanted to get my HP film watching on too.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the price info!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

@walkingdead @Dolly Snow
   http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hugh-laurie-tom-hiddleston-star-737927?facebook_20141003


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  How Romantic


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

Dammit! Its only 3.13. Have to be here another 45 minutes?????????????????????/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dammit! Its only 3.13. Have to be here another 45 minutes?????????????????????/


  Only 2:19 here so I have 2 hours and 41 minutes left


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Only 2:19 here so I have 2 hours and 41 minutes left


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I wanna go home and play!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanna go home and play!


  me toooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> me toooooooooooooooooooooo


  I'm SO excited to try on SIS &PM!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm SO excited to try on SIS &PM!


  Ditto! So many options to play with today!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead @Dolly Snow
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hugh-laurie-tom-hiddleston-star-737927?facebook_20141003


Hugh Laurie AND Tom Hiddleston???


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, I'm having a minor heart attack about Stone being discontinued. This is so many levels of not okay.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ditto! So many options to play with today!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Also, I'm having a minor heart attack about Stone being discontinued. This is so many levels of not okay.


  I know! I'm so bummed out! I had a pencil that was about half done that vanished into thin air the other day. After searching everywhere for it to no avail, I hopped online and over nighted another one I love it that much. I'm going to have to get a few backups of it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hugh Laurie AND Tom Hiddleston???


  It's like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's like a match made in heaven!








 LOOOVEEE them both! And Together Wowzaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOOOVEEE them both! And Together Wowzaaaaaaaaaaa


  So excited to see it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead  @Dolly Snow   http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hugh-laurie-tom-hiddleston-star-737927?facebook_20141003


:thud:  OMG


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Also, I'm having a minor heart attack about Stone being discontinued. This is so many levels of not okay.


  Whaaaat? I've been meaning to try that forever. Guess now's the time.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh snap! Just got word the Haylibug is coming over today, better get the debit card ready.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh snap! Just got word the Haylibug is coming over today, better get the debit card ready. :haha:


:lmao: oh snap


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @walkingdead  @Dolly Snow   http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hugh-laurie-tom-hiddleston-star-737927?facebook_20141003


  TGIF!!!! Horrible day at work!! I'm ready for the weekend!!! Going to make myself a drink!   Thanks for posting this Naomi!  So  excited for this,  I loved Hugh Laurie in Sense & Sensibilty but he got annoying in House,  How is everyone?   Any plans for tonight and the weekend!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF!!!! Horrible day at work!! I'm ready for the weekend!!! Going to make myself a drink!   Thanks for posting this Naomi!  So  excited for this,  I loved Hugh Laurie in Sense & Sensibilty but he got annoying in House,  How is everyone?   Any plans for tonight and the weekend!


I'm sorry you had a terrible day at work :hug: No big plans, going to appointments. You?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How is everyone? Any plans for tonight and the weekend!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry you had a terrible day at work :hug: No big plans, going to appointments. You?


   The whole day wasn't that bad just the last 2.  I was going to work overtime tomorrow but forget it.  I don't want to think about work anymore than I have to.  I'm going to take a trip to the mall and I promised my daughter to go to toys r us.    She wants to get some Barbie make up LOL!  How's your mom Dolly? Are the appts for her?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh I forgot-- I want to see Gone Girl-- did anybody read the book? I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh I forgot-- I want to see Gone Girl-- did anybody read the book? I really enjoyed it.


  I did! I loveeee that book. For the same reason I am planning to watch the movie as well!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did! I loveeee that book. For the same reason I am planning to watch the movie as well!


  Yay!!  Cool! When do you think you guys will see it?  I've been to ask-- how's your baby girl?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!! Cool! When do you think you guys will see it? I've been to ask-- how's your baby girl?


  She is good! Thanks for asking! I hope your weekend goes on awesome too! Like last week, I remember you telling you had a superb weekend!
  I am not sure, but I think Hubby was making plans for wednesday night! Are you planning on going Buddy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The whole day wasn't that bad just the last 2. I was going to work overtime tomorrow but forget it. I don't want to think about work anymore than I have to. I'm going to take a trip to the mall and I promised my daughter to go to toys r us. She wants to get some Barbie make up LOL! How's your mom Dolly? Are the appts for her?


  You know that sucks, when the day is going pretty good and the last little bit of it just gets shitty. That's good, don't waste your time thinking about work on your off days.
  Aww how sweet, and awesome. Is she really into barbies? 
  Yea the appointments are for my mom, we had one little set back. We were all set for the angiogram, then they called and told us...guess what all her health tests need updating!
  So off we go to try and update them. So blood work, xrays, echocardiogram and then we need to visit the heart doctor yet again.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know that sucks, when the day is going pretty good and the last little bit of it just gets shitty. That's good, don't waste your time thinking about work on your off days. Aww how sweet, and awesome. Is she really into barbies?  Yea the appointments are for my mom, we had one little set back. We were all set for the angiogram, then they called and told us...guess what all her health tests need updating! So off we go to try and update them. So blood work, xrays, echocardiogram and then we need to visit the heart doctor yet again.


  Are these pre-admission testings? Is it an inpatient procedure?  My daughter had heart sx when she was 4 mos old and she's doing great now.  Please keep us updated on her condition!  ️


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She is good! Thanks for asking! I hope your weekend goes on awesome too! Like last week, I remember you telling you had a superb weekend! I am not sure, but I think Hubby was making plans for wednesday night! Are you planning on going Buddy?


  I'll try to have date afternoon with hubby and see the movie tomorrow,


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 3, 2014)

So I'm about to catalog ALL the makeup I have. To stop with duplicates (I had surgery and I'm going out of my mind, I can't even read anymore). If there's some way for me to post a link to my list or something ppl could request swatches (no way I'm just swatching it all...)


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  did u see this yet.  I really like their Dolly lipstick.  I think want it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> @Dolly Snow did u see this yet. I really like their Dolly lipstick. I think want it.








OMG! 
  The dolly lipstick is such a great everyday color.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to vent for a second;

  So they've got me on Prozac, and it's helping my depression. But I haven't been unable to get a damn thing done. I can't stay focused on ANYTHING for ANY length of time anymore! And I already have ADHD. I have no concentration whatsoever. It's a struggle just to type this out honestly. Even just following the threads, I'm ready to jump to the next thing after reading a handful of posts. I can't enjoy anything I used to anymore. I want off this stuff!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need to vent for a second;
> 
> So they've got me on Prozac, and it's helping my depression. But I haven't been unable to get a damn thing done. I can't stay focused on ANYTHING for ANY length of time anymore! And I already have ADHD. I have no concentration whatsoever. It's a struggle just to type this out honestly. Even just following the threads, I'm ready to jump to the next thing after reading a handful of posts. I can't enjoy anything I used to anymore. I want off this stuff!


  Maybe there is an alternative, something without this kind of side effect. 
  Have you tried asked the prescribing doctor, if he can change them for you?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephanieanderson/how-well-do-you-know-makeup-brands#188hjmw

  You guys should take this quiz... I got all but one right. 
  And the description described me to a "t"... "more neutral eyeshadows than you can count... " yup.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephanieanderson/how-well-do-you-know-makeup-brands#188hjmw
> 
> You guys should take this quiz... I got all but one right.
> And the description described me to a "t"... "more neutral eyeshadows than you can count... " yup.


  ...13 out of 13....


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephanieanderson/how-well-do-you-know-makeup-brands#188hjmw  You guys should take this quiz... I got all but one right.  And the description described me to a "t"... "more neutral eyeshadows than you can count... " yup. :haha:


 Yikes got them all right.. Soo scary that I thought it was soo easy but for people who are not make up addicts -- the wouldn't have a clue. Thanks for sharing'


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need to vent for a second;  So they've got me on Prozac, and it's helping my depression. But I haven't been unable to get a damn thing done. I can't stay focused on ANYTHING for ANY length of time anymore! And I already have ADHD. I have no concentration whatsoever. It's a struggle just to type this out honestly. Even just following the threads, I'm ready to jump to the next thing after reading a handful of posts. I can't enjoy anything I used to anymore. I want off this stuff!


    Maybe your body just has to get used to the medication since you just started it.  Is this a common side effect for this medication?  So sorry you're going thru this.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Maybe your body just has to get used to the medication since you just started it. Is this a common side effect for this medication? So sorry you're going thru this.


I've been on it for about two weeks. The problem is, I have school work and stuff that has to be done now, that can't wait for me to get used to it. And I just absolutely cannot do it. I've tried forcing myself.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephanieanderson/how-well-do-you-know-makeup-brands#188hjmw
> 
> You guys should take this quiz... I got all but one right.
> And the description described me to a "t"... "more neutral eyeshadows than you can count... " yup.


  Got the whole thing right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dozen reds, neutrals  yeah sounds like all of us!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've been on it for about two weeks. The problem is, I have school work and stuff that has to be done now, that can't wait for me to get used to it. And I just absolutely cannot do it. I've tried forcing myself.


  I am so sorry you have to go through tis. I really really hope you get a change of medication or something similar that helps you a lot better without making you feel like this. Totally understand how tis can make it tough with schoolwork and other n number that yu need to do right away! Hang in there buddy, we are here for you anytime you need us!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not yet - I just realized a couple hours ago and it's too late to call. Honestly I'd rather be depressed than this. I feel like there's a cloud in my head. Like I've known something was off for the last couple days but I couldn't put my finger on it - but now that I'm aware of it, it's driving me crazy. I don't wanna take my dose tonight but I know it's really bad to just stop taking Prozac cold turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Crap! Got all but one! lol still pretty bad


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not yet - I just realized a couple hours ago and it's too late to call. Honestly I'd rather be depressed than this. I feel like there's a cloud in my head. Like I've known something was off for the last couple days but I couldn't put my finger on it - but now that I'm aware of it, it's driving me crazy. I don't wanna take my dose tonight but I know it's really bad to just stop taking Prozac cold turkey


  The important thing, is that you noticed the difference. Now you can explain, have you looked it up. See if this is normal or how do they handle changing over meds.
  So you are prepared when you finally get a chance to tell the doctor.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The important thing, is that you noticed the difference. Now you can explain, have you looked it up. See if this is normal or how do they handle changing over meds.
> So you are prepared when you finally get a chance to tell the doctor.


  I've looked it up and it actually doesn't seem very common. But I know myself enough to know this is not normal.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you :hug:   I've looked it up and it actually doesn't seem very common. But I know myself enough to know this is not normal.


Then contact the doctor as soon as you can..anyway you can leave him/her or his nurses a message?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Then contact the doctor as soon as you can..anyway you can leave him/her or his nurses a message?


Was gonna call in the morning but I could do that too. probably will.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Was gonna call in the morning but I could do that too. probably will.


  Leaving a message may be your best bet..so that way it is listed and documented that you did contact them about the issue with the meds.
  Sometimes, the doctors can just change the prescription via phone, so you don't have to worry about coming in.
  But your doctor may still want to see you. Leave the message though for sure.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 4, 2014)

Any of you guys interested with heirloom collection lipsticks?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2014)

So





walkingdead said:


> TGIF!!!! Horrible day at work!! I'm ready for the weekend!!! Going to make myself a drink!   Thanks for posting this Naomi!  So  excited for this,  I loved Hugh Laurie in Sense & Sensibilty but he got annoying in House,  How is everyone?   Any plans for tonight and the weekend!


 Sorry you had a bad day at work. :hug: My day seemed to just drag I  forever, but was neither good or bad.  I thought he got rather annoying after awhile in House too, glad I'm not the only one.  Lol Not so sure what I'm doing this weekend besides going to a friend's later since her body is tomorrow. I hope you have a great time at the mall with your daughter.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you guys interested with heirloom collection lipsticks?


Not really, I was interested in sparks of romance, but if it turns out to just be a frost or a matte, I'm out. Everything else is a big ol skip. You?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know that sucks, when the day is going pretty good and the last little bit of it just gets shitty. That's good, don't waste your time thinking about work on your off days. Aww how sweet, and awesome. Is she really into barbies?  Yea the appointments are for my mom, we had one little set back. We were all set for the angiogram, then they called and told us...guess what all her health tests need updating! So off we go to try and update them. So blood work, xrays, echocardiogram and then we need to visit the heart doctor yet again.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need to vent for a second;  So they've got me on Prozac, and it's helping my depression. But I haven't been unable to get a damn thing done. I can't stay focused on ANYTHING for ANY length of time anymore! And I already have ADHD. I have no concentration whatsoever. It's a struggle just to type this out honestly. Even just following the threads, I'm ready to jump to the next thing after reading a handful of posts. I can't enjoy anything I used to anymore. I want off this stuff!


I'd say call your doctor and have them change your meds. I was on prozac for a short time in high school and it made me feel like I was going nuts.  I hope you're able to find something that works for you.  Keep us updated on what they tell you! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Leaving a message may be your best bet..so that way it is listed and documented that you did contact them about the issue with the meds. Sometimes, the doctors can just change the prescription via phone, so you don't have to worry about coming in. But your doctor may still want to see you. Leave the message though for sure.


:agree:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd say call your doctor and have them change your meds. I was on prozac for a short time in high school and it made me feel like I was going nuts. I hope you're able to find something that works for you. Keep us updated on what they tell you!


  Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you guys interested with heirloom collection lipsticks?


  Not really though I am intrigued to see how Salon rouge turns out to be!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, I was interested in sparks of romance, but if it turns out to just be a frost or a matte, I'm out. Everything else is a big ol skip. You?


 I'm interested with highlighters.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 4, 2014)

12 out of 13! I already own most of those colors, they chose well for what a true hoarder probably has lol

  I LOOOOOOOVE highlighters, I have so many highlighters. I can't get enough, even though they all pretty much just look the same, a shine... And I own all these highlighters but I always use an eyeshadow on my cheeks as the highlighter anyway, so what's the point... I've been using MAC Vanilla loose pigment most lately, god that color is so effing pretty. SO effing pretty. JUST the right hint of iridescence when you get it at the right angle, and I am PALE, so for it to look amazingly shimmery on me it has to be good stuff.

  I want to put it in a salt shaker and just sprinkle it all over my body. And my whole house. And my cats. 

  So effing pretty. Yes spellcheck, effing is a word. VANILLA!!! It's so not "vanilla."


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 5, 2014)

Ladies I need some make up advice.

  How do you handle the huge amount of fallout with the Naked palettes?
  Don't get me wrong. I love my Naked2 but the fallout during application ist super annoying. Do you put tissues under your eyes before applying or do you do your eyeshadow before you put make up on the rest of your face?

  I read beforehand that there was fallout but in reality I find it kind of a pain to work with sometimes. I always apply carefully, hoping not to cause too much fallout and then I have to wipe the glitter off my face, leaving me with sparkly skin that I try to cover with concealer.. it's a mess.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 5, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ladies I need some make up advice.  How do you handle the huge amount of fallout with the Naked palettes? Don't get me wrong. I love my Naked2 but the fallout during application ist super annoying. Do you put tissues under your eyes before applying or do you do your eyeshadow before you put make up on the rest of your face?  I read beforehand that there was fallout but in reality I find it kind of a pain to work with sometimes. I always apply carefully, hoping not to cause too much fallout and then I have to wipe the glitter off my face, leaving me with sparkly skin that I try to cover with concealer.. it's a mess.


  Unfortunately, the only really good solution for me is to do my eye makeup first, then face makeup after  I don't like doing it that way, I prefer more time to decide how I want my eyes, but that method really works. The only issue then is blending your under eye concealer with any liner/shadow/mascara you put on the bottom lash line. I use the tip of a beauty blender sponge for that part and it works pretty well. The other thing some ppl I know do (and it works if your fall out is just larger glitter and not heavily pigmented powder) is to dust translucent setting powder (eg Laura mercier) under the eyes and on top of the cheeks then dusting that off when you're done with your eye makeup, glitter or large powder grains (or if you're talented smaller grains) go right along with it  I've tried the tissues and putting specially made sticky things under my eyes and it's just a nuisance. Either do eyes first, put translucent powder, or do both!  Oh and with some powders applying wet helps! Or even with glitter glue, but that's like GLITTER glitter, not like the naked palettes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you guys interested with heirloom collection lipsticks?


Nah not really, maybe SR..but probably a skip :sigh: you?  





NaomiH said:


>


:hug:   





VelvetLips said:


> Ladies I need some make up advice.  How do you handle the huge amount of fallout with the Naked palettes? Don't get me wrong. I love my Naked2 but the fallout during application ist super annoying. Do you put tissues under your eyes before applying or do you do your eyeshadow before you put make up on the rest of your face?  I read beforehand that there was fallout but in reality I find it kind of a pain to work with sometimes. I always apply carefully, hoping not to cause too much fallout and then I have to wipe the glitter off my face, leaving me with sparkly skin that I try to cover with concealer.. it's a mess.


With the sparkly ones, they fall out like crazy. I really slather one primer, maybe 2 diff brands. I try not to do it all quickly, taking my time works best. Tap a little on the brush and tap off the excess. Then tap it on the lid. Nice and slow. It doesn't stop the fall out, just reduces it.  Ugh sometimes it looks like a disco ball under my eyes :dancin:


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you guys interested with heirloom collection lipsticks?


 :fluffy:


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for your tips! I  thought I was just really clumsy in the way I applied it.But I'm relieved you have the same issues..  I'll try doing the eyes first and maybe tap on glittery shades more than brush them on.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm interested with highlighters.


  It will probably be a :fluffy:  for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 5, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thanks for your tips! I  thought I was just really clumsy in the way I applied it.But I'm relieved you have the same issues..  I'll try doing the eyes first and maybe tap on glittery shades more than brush them on.


 If I do my face first, I apply heavy powder under my eyes like a Ben nye banana powder then brush off the fall outs after. I also tap my shader brush b4 application. A sticky base like fyrinnae pixie epoxy helps a lot for glittery shades!  hope these helps


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 5, 2014)

Has any of you guys bought the new Nyx Lopsticks?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has any of you guys bought the new Nyx Lopsticks?


 Lipsticks


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 5, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ladies I need some make up advice.
> 
> How do you handle the huge amount of fallout with the Naked palettes?
> Don't get me wrong. I love my Naked2 but the fallout during application ist super annoying. Do you put tissues under your eyes before applying or do you do your eyeshadow before you put make up on the rest of your face?
> ...


Maybe hold a tissue under your eye while you're applying the shadow?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has any of you guys bought the new Nyx Lopsticks?


  The wicked ones C? I just saw those in T's blog! I have to pick up some. But I kind of like the shades like Power the most!! Are yu planning to pick any???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Has any of you guys bought the new Nyx Lopsticks?





charismafulltv said:


> Lipsticks


The chubby simply pencils or the wickeds? Not yet to both. I have tried out the simply vamp chubby pencils, they were nice. But didnt seem very well put together.  Have you?


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have tried out the simply vamp chubby pencils, they were nice. But didnt seem very well put together.


  This. I ordered 6? from Ulta when they first came out and 4 of them arrived broken. And by broken I mean SMASHED into the lid. Luckily Ulta shipped me a set of replacements the day after, but I honestly haven't played around with them. Because I get distracted by new, shinier makeup.

  I keep eyeing the Wicked lippies, but I've barely touched the Macarons I have. #makeuphoarderproblems


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> This. I ordered 6? from Ulta when they first came out and 4 of them arrived broken. And by broken I mean SMASHED into the lid. Luckily Ulta shipped me a set of replacements the day after, but I honestly haven't played around with them. Because I get distracted by new, shinier makeup.  I keep eyeing the Wicked lippies, but I've barely touched the Macarons I have. #makeuphoarderproblems


That was really nice of ulta  I know how you feel, i buy items and then new shinier makeup shows up :stars:


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know how you feel, i buy items and then new shinier makeup shows up


  I was surprised how quickly they responded, I even offered to send them pictures to prove they were damaged, but they just re-packed without any questions.

  You know you're addicted when you read about a shade of lipstick/eyeshadow, start googling swatches...then realize you actually own it and it's buried in your makeup storage.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The wicked ones C? I just saw those in T's blog! I have to pick up some. But I kind of like the shades like Power the most!! Are yu planning to pick any???


 I'm thinking of power and trickery but I'll wait til they are available at Ulta coz I heard Nyx's shipping takes forever.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 6, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > That was really nice of ulta    I know how you feel, i buy items and then new shinier makeup shows up :stars:
> ...


  Oh yes! Or you buy something and then realize that you already have it.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 6, 2014)

Good Morning   How was everyone's weekend?  Mine was okay, probably should've studied more... Picked up one of the KVD lipsticks and the new NARS lipstick at Sephora. I purchased Lovecraft and Charlotte. And also picked up some slip on VANS in the cheeta print


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning   How was everyone's weekend?  Mine was okay, probably should've studied more... Picked up one of the KVD lipsticks and the new NARS lipstick at Sephora. I purchased Lovecraft and Charlotte. And also picked up some slip on VANS in the cheeta print


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm thinking of power and trickery but I'll wait til they are available at Ulta coz I heard Nyx's shipping takes forever.


  It's more than a rumor. The last time I ordered from Nyx I think it took close to 3 weeks. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It's more than a rumor. The last time I ordered from Nyx I think it took close to 3 weeks. Totally unacceptable.


 Oh no! Guess I'll wait to get available at Ulta


----------



## mel33t (Oct 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice haul! I had a good weekend too although I didn't get to see Gone Girl-- sold out. I did a little shopping for the kids.  Mel~  I'm thinking of getting the Too Faced Everything Nice Palette... How are you liking it so far?


  I really want to see and read Gone Girl. I love the actress. She was in Pride and Prejudice and I think she's so pretty. My parents saw it and they said it was amazing and they're hard to please.   You're such an awesome mom!!  I saw the pictures of the costumes. What do they want to be this year?   I've used that palette three times and so far I like it! Its in my rotation right now for my palettes so next week I'll be using it straight through. (Trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette). I really like Too Faced shadows, they're great quality.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I really want to see and read Gone Girl. I love the actress. She was in Pride and Prejudice and I think she's so pretty. My parents saw it and they said it was amazing and they're hard to please.   You're such an awesome mom!!  I saw the pictures of the costumes. What do they want to be this year?   I've used that palette three times and so far I like it! Its in my rotation right now for my palettes so next week I'll be using it straight through. (Trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette). I really like Too Faced shadows, they're great quality.


 Love the movie!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I really want to see and read Gone Girl. I love the actress. She was in Pride and Prejudice and I think she's so pretty. My parents saw it and they said it was amazing and they're hard to please.   You're such an awesome mom!!  I saw the pictures of the costumes. What do they want to be this year?   I've used that palette three times and so far I like it! Its in my rotation right now for my palettes so next week I'll be using it straight through. (Trying to convince myself I don't need the LORAC palette). I really like Too Faced shadows, they're great quality.


  I loved her too in Pride & Prejudice!    For Halloween the youngest wants to be the Grim Reaper. The oldest wants to be something scary and Kate wants to be this girl Ames KeKe from an old kids show called The Fresh Beat Band  it hunk I'm going to get that too faced palette .. It's so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephanieanderson/how-well-do-you-know-makeup-brands#188hjmw
> 
> You guys should take this quiz... I got all but one right.
> And the description described me to a "t"... "more neutral eyeshadows than you can count... " yup.


 


  [h=2]"you have over a dozen red lipsticks that vary only slightly in shade."[/h]  TRUTH! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mine was okay, probably should've studied more... Picked up one of the KVD lipsticks and the new NARS lipstick at Sephora. I purchased Lovecraft and Charlotte. And also picked up some slip on VANS in the cheeta print


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

Good Morning ladies!
  Hoping you all are well and happy today.
  Hopefully the weekend was lovely for you all and your week started wonderfully too.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice haul! I had a good weekend too although *I didn't get to see Gone Girl*-- sold out. I did a little shopping for the kids. Mel~ I'm thinking of getting the Too Faced Everything Nice Palette... How are you liking it so far?








 booo


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mine was okay, probably should've studied more... Picked up one of the KVD lipsticks and the new NARS lipstick at Sephora. I purchased Lovecraft and Charlotte. And also picked up some slip on VANS in the cheeta print


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

That's all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's all.


:lmao: ahahahah


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's all.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

He's so creepy and gross!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

I wanna go on a a fancy vacation this coming summer, but where to go?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanna go on a a fancy vacation this coming summer, but where to go?


  Italy! I love that place!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Italy! I love that place!!


  I have always wanted to go there!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have always wanted to go there!


  Yo will love it! I can just be there, do nothing and have the best time of my life!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yo will love it! I can just be there, do nothing and have the best time of my life!!!!!


  I was watching that Diane Lane movie "Under the Tuscan Sun" the other day and it made we want to just pack my bags and go. Maybe I'll go over and find some fancy Italian man named Paolo. LOL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was watching that Diane Lane movie "Under the Tuscan Sun" the other day and it made we want to just pack my bags and go. Maybe I'll go over and find some fancy Italian man named Paolo. LOL!!!


  I watched that movie a week back on Netflix tooo!!!! Right? Go find your Paolo Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I watched that movie a week back on Netflix tooo!!!! Right? Go find your Paolo Buddy!!


  I just love that movie! I really love everything I've seen her in though, especially the adorable "Must Love Dogs" with John Cusack!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanna go on a a fancy vacation this coming summer, but where to go?





Vineetha said:


> Italy! I love that place!!





NaomiH said:


> I have always wanted to go there!





Vineetha said:


> Yo will love it! I can just be there, do nothing and have the best time of my life!!!!!


Italy sounds perfect!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Italy sounds perfect!


  It does sound wonderful.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was watching that Diane Lane movie "Under the Tuscan Sun" the other day and it made we want to just pack my bags and go. Maybe I'll go over and find some fancy Italian man named Paolo. LOL!!!


  Hell yes that's a good plan  life should never be boring, always look behind those closed doors!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It does sound wonderful.


Bet you'd meet a handsome Italian too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Hell yes that's a good plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Alright, who wants to run off to a foreign country with me and start over???


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bet you'd meet a handsome Italian too.


  Hey Dolly, go Google image search "italian guys" and you're welcome in advance.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey Dolly, go Google image search "italian guys" and you're welcome in advance.


How are they all so hot :hot: My ex was Italian :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My ex was Italian


  I don't know but......SCHWING!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright, who wants to run off to a foreign country with me and start over???


ME!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> ME!!!!


  WOOT!!! Italy okay? I'm now jonesing for some Italian action. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know but......SCHWING!


 :hot: right yum  





NaomiH said:


> Alright, who wants to run off to a foreign country with me and start over???


MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> MEEEEEEEE!







  We need V to come too, she's been there and can be our guide. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :yaay:  We need V to come too, she's been there and can be our guide. lol


Oh V is coming...she better :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We need V to come too, she's been there and can be our guide. lol
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Oh I am coming tooo!!! Def A start over in Italy!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I am coming tooo!!! Def A start over in Italy!!!! :yaay:


:yaay: :stars: I'll bring the sticks to beat the men off us :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll bring the sticks to beat the men off us


  Leave that behind! It defeats the whole purpose, doesnt it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Leave that behind! It defeats the whole purpose, doesnt it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Leave that behind! It defeats the whole purpose, doesnt it!! :lol:


true :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's all.


  Ewwwwwww!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have always wanted to go there!


  Do it Naomi!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Do it Naomi!!!


  I shall!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Ohh that reminded me of this stand up by Trevor Noah...


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 6, 2014)

I love, love, love Trevor Noah. My favorite is Live From The Apollo and That's Racist: Tacos.

  Laughed until I cried when I first saw those videos.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need your help... I will be at a prom in a few days and I'm unsure about my makeup.

  I will be wearing that dress (picture by Mothwurf):




  I thought I'd let my hairdresser pin up my hair...
  As for my makeup: I'd wear Ruby Woo on my lips and a matching nail laquer (Shirelle). I don't know what to do with my eyes. Maybe just winged eyeliner, is that too little on my eyes for a prom?
  The other option would be Club by MAC and eyeliner. What eye look would you do?
  I don't wear eyeshadow on a daily basis, so IDK if I should get Club for that purpose or not and if it would be too much with Ruby Woo...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies    I need your help... I will be at a prom in a few days and I'm unsure about my makeup.  I will be wearing that dress (picture by Mothwurf):
> 
> I thought I'd let my hairdresser pin up my hair... As for my makeup: I'd wear Ruby Woo on my lips and a matching nail laquer (Shirelle). I don't know what to do with my eyes. Maybe just winged eyeliner, is that too little on my eyes for a prom? The other option would be Club by MAC and eyeliner. What eye look would you do? I don't wear eyeshadow on a daily basis, so IDK if I should get Club for that purpose or not and if it would be too much with Ruby Woo...


firstly gorgeous dress! Club would be great for the dress. With soft brown in the crease if you want and yes to black liner   Or you can do a neutral shadow on the lid like omega and Club in the crease


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or you can do a *neutral shadow on the lid like omega and Club in the crease*


  Thank you very much! 
  I like that idea!

EDIT: This was my 1000th post


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning   American Horror starts tomorrow!!   Who is picking up the LORAC palette? I'm still undecided half of the swatches are great the other half, not so much.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or you can do a neutral shadow on the lid like omega and Club in the crease


Sorry for asking on more time: don't you think Club would be too much on my eyes if I am wearing Ruby Woo on my lips?
  I just looked up some pictures on the internet and I am still on the fence about it.
  I think it would be too much for my liking... maybe I'll just use a neutral brown like Charcoal Brown and a Highlight + black liner.
  Or the black liner on its own. I just think that it would be too "colourful"


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry for asking on more time: don't you think Club would be too much on my eyes if I am wearing Ruby Woo on my lips? I just looked up some pictures on the internet and I am still on the fence about it. I think it would be too much for my liking... maybe I'll just use a neutral brown like Charcoal Brown and a Highlight + black liner. Or the black liner on its own. I just think that it would be too "colourful" :sigh:


  I get what you mean.  That dress is beautiful and if you're wearing a red lip iIink you should do like an old Hollywood glamour. Neutral eyes with lashes for days and a bit of winged liner. Maybe try kid or wedge in the crease and brulé all over the lid?   Club wouldn't be too much if you use a light hand and blend it out right. Plus mascara hides the shadow some time (I hope that makes sense lol).   No matter what you do I'm sure you're going to be gorgeous


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I get what you mean.  That dress is beautiful and if you're wearing a red lip iIink you should do like an old Hollywood glamour. Neutral eyes with lashes for days and a bit of winged liner. Maybe try kid or wedge in the crease and brulé all over the lid?   Club wouldn't be too much if you use a light hand and blend it out right. Plus mascara hides the shadow some time (I hope that makes sense lol).   No matter what you do I'm sure you're going to be gorgeous


 I'm on the same boat with you Mel, so I'm skipping


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you very much!
> I like that idea!
> 
> EDIT: This was my 1000th post


  I agree with Dolly, that combo would be lovely with that dress (love the dress), but if you think it'd be too much maybe just do very neutral eye shadow with a bit of winged liner and lots of mascara. Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who is picking up the LORAC palette? I'm still undecided half of the swatches are great the other half, not so much.


  Morning Mel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Can't wait for AHS!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone else as excited about season 5 of The Walking Dead on Sunday??


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone else as excited about season 5 of The Walking Dead on Sunday??


  Of course me!!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Walking dead!!!!!!! :nanas:


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Actually, it'd be more appropriate if I had dancing zombie bananas... :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Walking dead!!!!!!!


  It's going to be so good! I hope it's as intense as last year's season premier!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Actually, it'd be more appropriate if I had dancing zombie bananas...


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah-- so excited!  I haven't really been watching any TV shows since GoT and Veep ended so I'm looking forward to Sunday nights now.  I also might start watching Homeland.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I agree with Dolly, that combo would be lovely with that dress (love the dress), but if you think it'd be too much maybe just do very neutral eye shadow with a bit of winged liner and lots of mascara. Congrats on your 1000th post!


Thank you ladies for your tips!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm new to eyeshadow and I only own one by MAC - Charcoal Brown - atm, I use it for my eyebrows.

  Yep, tht's exactly the look I wanted to create.
  I think I'll stay with a neutral eye shadow and winged liner (and mascara of course!), Kid/Brulé could be really nice for that purpose.
  Maybe if I use a light hand when applying Club you couldn't see the green in it - which is the reason why I'd use Club - and if I use too much of it it would be just .. yeah, too much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the congrats! 
  Edit: and thanks for the compliments on the dress. I love it so much, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah-- so excited! I haven't really been watching any TV shows since GoT and Veep ended so I'm looking forward to Sunday nights now. I also might start watching Homeland.


  I'm so behind on GOT, almost done with season 3 and then have to do season 4. I'm also playing catch up with Sons of Anarchy and really liked that new show Gotham. I hear good things about Homeland.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so behind on GOT, almost done with season 3 and then have to do season 4. I'm also playing catch up with Sons of Anarchy and really liked that new show Gotham. I hear good things about Homeland.


  I want to watch Hotham but I keep forgetting when it's on and which channel.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I want to watch Hotham but I keep forgetting when it's on and which channel.


  Mondays 7pm on FOX! I need to watch last night's episode, I missed it because the premier of The Originals was last night, hate when two shows I like air at the same time. Thank heavens for Hulu! lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mondays 7pm on FOX! I need to watch last night's episode, I missed it because the premier of The Originals was last night, hate when two shows I like air at the same time. Thank heavens for Hulu! lol


  That's too late for me on a Monday!  I'll have to record it.  I've been recording.  The intruders but only watched one episode so far. 1st episode was good.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> 1st episode was good.


  I haven't heard of The Intruders, I'm going to have to check that out!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Season 5 hasn't even started and we already have a season 6!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone else as excited about season 5 of The Walking Dead on Sunday??


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Season 5 hasn't even started and we already have a season 6!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Season 5 hasn't even started and we already have a season 6! :yahoo:


 Cool


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm trying so so hard to resist the LORAC palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm trying so so hard to resist the LORAC palette.


  I am too Mel. I almost gave in when it launched But I def dont need another palette now!  have both 1 & 2 and as it is I am yet to use pro2 !! But oh boy is it tempting!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm trying so so hard to resist the LORAC palette.


  So am I.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So am I.


  I am pretty sure i only want it be its LE!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am pretty sure i only want it be its LE!!


  I had been firm set on skipping it, now I want it again and knowing it's LE is definitely making it harder to skip. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to get Sparks of Romance after all, it looks similar to other reds, but none of mine have that slight shimmer that it has.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol! I actually really like the colors, but I know I have similar ones and I have Pro 1&2 :sigh:  The struggle is real


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The struggle is real


  Too real.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Too real.


  Tell me about it! Closed the Lorac tab but still have Amazon open telling myself it is just to know when it launches!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to get Sparks of Romance after all, it looks similar to other reds, but none of mine have that slight shimmer that it has.


I am considering buying it as well but on the swatches we've seen you couldn't tell there's shimmer/glitter in it


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Did anyone of you get this when it was available? There was a whole Alice in Wonderland set


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I am considering buying it as well but on the swatches we've seen you couldn't tell there's shimmer/glitter in it


  T mentions barely there golden pearls!! I hope it was a bit more prominent though!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am pretty sure i only want it be its LE!! :haha:


  Me too!  It's still available.  But I think I'm just going to get the too faced everything nice palette if I get a 10% off discount with the mix and match game


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too! It's still available. But I think I'm just going to get the too faced everything nice palette if I get a 10% off discount with the mix and match game


  Right? LE status makes it so darn difficult!!
  Thats a nice palette! I keep playing that game too for 10% off but I end up getting everything but that!  I hope you are able to win the 10% off one soon!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/
  Its up on Amazon!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol V!! Stop enabling oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol V!! Stop enabling








 The prime 2 day is making it all the more difficult!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The prime 2 day is making it all the more difficult!


  Or $3.99 Prime Overnight. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Or $3.99 Prime Overnight. lol








 I knowwww


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't need it..


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knowwww


  Meh. I'm gonna pass. I just got an email from Zoya and I think I want some matte polishes more than this palette. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Did anyone of you get this when it was available? There was a whole Alice in Wonderland set :eyelove:


  OMG  what the hell is this!!! So cute!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/ Its up on Amazon!!


  LOL!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG what the hell is this!!! So cute!


IKR! It was available on the asos website one or two years ago... so sad I missed this!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Did anyone of you get this when it was available? There was a whole Alice in Wonderland set


  OMG! I love that!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IKR! It was available on the asos website one or two years ago... so sad I missed this!


  Why did you show this? It's adorable! I want it too!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Why did you show this? It's adorable! I want it too!


  Didn't want to be the only one wanting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just joking, I am not that mean


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Didn't want to be the only one wanting it :haha:  Just joking, I am not that mean


  LOL!!  Please post pics of your final prom look!  I'm sure you will be gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!! Please post pics of your final prom look! I'm sure you will be gorgeous!


  I agree! Please post pics!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I agree! Please post pics!


  I will! (if i don't forget)
    I've tried some eyeshadow looks with things I already own... I think I'll be using Charcoal brown in the crease, maybe I will try using NTS blush on the lid and some highlight from a palette I have "stolen" from my mom 


  This might be natural enough for a bright red lip.
  What's your favourite highlight?

  There's the highlight I might be using (maybe I'll use the darkest colour as well)


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

Booo Lorac Mega Pro. I got my distraction!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-rouge-parade-820-rouge-g-lipstick-review-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-perles-detoiles-meteorites-illuminating-pearls-review-photos-swatches#more-177319


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I will! (if i don't forget)
> 
> I've tried some eyeshadow looks with things I already own... I think I'll be using Charcoal brown in the crease, maybe I will try using NTS blush on the lid and some highlight from a palette I have "stolen" from my mom
> 
> ...


  Oh those colours will be nice to use! If I had to pick a highlights are Hourglass' Luminous Light ambient powder, MAC's Adored MSF and The Balm's Mary Loumanizer.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Booo Lorac Mega Pro. I got my distraction!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm eyeing the meteorites.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm eyeing the meteorites.


  I had hoped for a pressed version, but this will do too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had hoped for a pressed version, but this will do too!!


  I've never tried anything by Guerlain before.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried anything by Guerlain before.


  Rouge G's , Meteorites and Bronzer !!! Cant go wrong with any of these!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Rouge G's , Meteorites and Bronzer !!! Cant go wrong with any of these!!


  I am definitely interested, I've longed to try them for ages, but keep getting freaked out over the price. $54 for a lipstick!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am definitely interested, I've longed to try them for ages, but keep getting freaked out over the price. $54 for a lipstick!


  Its actually $51, used to be $49 though! $54 is more the fancier packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Though I have to say The lipstick formula is awesome and the packaging is soooo hefty and luxe!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I will! (if i don't forget)  I've tried some eyeshadow looks with things I already own... I think I'll be using Charcoal brown in the crease, maybe I will try using NTS blush on the lid and some highlight from a palette I have "stolen" from my mom   This might be natural enough for a bright red lip. What's your favourite highlight?  There's the highlight I might be using (maybe I'll use the darkest colour as well)


  I agree with the balm mary loumanizer..I also like MACs WoG.   I'm not good with eye looks... So I'lll leave it to the other lovely ladies on here got their recommendations.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I agree with the balm mary loumanizer..I also like MACs WoG.   I'm not good with eye looks... So I'lll leave it to the other lovely ladies on here got their recommendations.





NaomiH said:


> Oh those colours will be nice to use! If I had to pick a highlights are Hourglass' Luminous Light ambient powder, MAC's Adored MSF and The Balm's Mary Loumanizer.


  Maybe I will try the that Mary Lou Manizer, looks really nice! I wonder if I will have to order it or if I'll be able to get it anywhere here in Austria.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Did anyone of you get this when it was available? There was a whole Alice in Wonderland set :eyelove:


Isn't it just the cutest!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I wonder if I will have to order it or if I'll be able to get it anywhere here in Austria.


  I know they ship internationally, but it's kinda pricey.
  I believe they sell The Balm at Stories and this site has it: http://pinkflamingoshop.eu/en/brands/the-balm/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Sorry for asking on more time: don't you think Club would be too much on my eyes if I am wearing Ruby Woo on my lips? I just looked up some pictures on the internet and I am still on the fence about it. I think it would be too much for my liking... maybe I'll just use a neutral brown like Charcoal Brown and a Highlight + black liner. Or the black liner on its own. I just think that it would be too "colourful" :sigh:


If it is then clearly I must look like a weirdo. I love club, I wear it with red lipstick all the time. Club has a fair amount of brown in it, so no it wouldn't be colorful. Club would actually highlight the outfit. Ruby Woo on the lips is a classic look so you can wear anything on the eyes. Just making sure your eye liner is good and solid black


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Club has a fair amount of brown in it, so no it wouldn't be colorful. Club would actually highlight the outfit. Ruby Woo on the lips is a classic look so you can wear anything on the eyes. Just making sure your eye liner is good and solid black


  I didn't want to say anything but.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't want to say anything but.....      :haha:


:lmao: ooh: naomi ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't want to say anything but.....


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> naomi


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hug: :kissy:


 :kiss: I did laugh though lol  





Vineetha said:


> :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know they ship internationally, but it's kinda pricey. I believe they sell The Balm at Stories and this site has it: http://pinkflamingoshop.eu/en/brands/the-balm/


 Thanks! I've seen it on amazon as well, I think I would buy it there


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Love you beautiful Dolly.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If it is then clearly I must look like a weirdo. I love club, I wear it with red lipstick all the time. Club has a fair amount of brown in it, so no it wouldn't be colorful. Club would actually highlight the outfit. Ruby Woo on the lips is a classic look so you can wear anything on the eyes. Just making sure your eye liner is good and solid black


 Hmmm... I thought I had made a final decision about how I'll do my eye makeup now you got me thinking about club again. It looks like a really cool colour, I bet it looks amazing on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I've seen it on amazon as well, I think I would buy it there


  I didn't even think to look there, that'd probably be better.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

I never should of popped in the Guerlain holiday thread, now I want things. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know they ship internationally, but it's kinda pricey. I believe they sell The Balm at Stories and this site has it: http://pinkflamingoshop.eu/en/brands/the-balm/


  Yay Naomi -  you found a site for her! I was trying to look... I'm not sure if Amazon ships international..


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay Naomi - you found a site for her! I was trying to look... I'm not sure if Amazon ships international..


  They do! I've sent stuff from American Amazon to the UK before using the Amazon global shipping. 
  Not sure if the German Amazon or Amazon UK sells the Balm though.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They do! I've sent stuff from American Amazon to the UK before using the Amazon global shipping.  Not sure if the German Amazon or Amazon UK sells the Balm though.


  Yep it's there  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0065I8MC4?pc_redir=1412562446&robot_redir=1


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never should of popped in the Guerlain holiday thread, now I want things. lol


 I do have the meteorites in dore and love it. I used it either over or without any foundation on. I'll just wait for F&F sale to snag it. If I can still wait


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0065I8MC4?pc_redir=1412562446&robot_redir=1


  YAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's a great highlighter, very smooth and pigmented and blends into the skin wonderfully. The only down side that isn't even really a down side is the pigmentation, it's so pigmented that it's very easy to over apply. I can take my brush and barely tap it in there and have a good amount on my brush to highlight my cheek with.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I do have the meteorites in dore and love it. I used it either over or without any foundation on. I'll just wait for F&F sale to snag it. If I can still wait


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh good idea to wait for the FNF!


  20% off is a great deal


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I do have the meteorites in dore and love it. I used it either over or without any foundation on. I'll just wait for F&F sale to snag it. If I can still wait


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love you beautiful Dolly.


  Love you more Gorgeous Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> 20% off is a great deal


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love you more Gorgeous Naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> It looks like a really cool colour, I bet it looks amazing on you!


  Lol with a soft hand it can be a gorgeous soft brown with green duochrome.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep it's there  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0065I8MC4?pc_redir=1412562446&robot_redir=1


  Yay!  I hope you get it soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

That NARS blush Sherwood that's in the holiday collection is


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YAY!! :yahoo:  It's a great highlighter, very smooth and pigmented and blends into the skin wonderfully. The only down side that isn't even really a down side is the pigmentation, it's so pigmented that it's very easy to over apply. I can take my brush and barely tap it in there and have a good amount on my brush to highlight my cheek with.


 Do you use it on your eyes as well? The only problem is that if I order it now, it could be that it won't be here until the prom and I'd like to use it there :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That NARS blush Sherwood that's in the holiday collection is


  Almeria? The single one Naoms or the palette? Almeria is the only one I am excited about from NARS Holiday 2014. The palette has all perm shades!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> The only problem is that if I order it now, it could be that it won't be here until the prom and I'd like to use it there


  I have used it to add light to the inner corners of my eyes and as a brow highlight, but never as an eye shadow. I bet it'd look pretty though. 

  Awww man.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Almeria? The single one Naoms or the palette? Almeria is the only one I am excited about from NARS Holiday 2014. The palette has all perm shades!


  That must be it, I had seen it on another blog and for some reason she called it Sherwood. lol.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have used it to add light to the inner corners of my eyes and as a brow highlight, but never as an eye shadow. I bet it'd look pretty though.   Awww man.


 I would have used it as a brow highlight as well, that's why I asked. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That must be it, I had seen it on another blog and for some reason she called it Sherwood. lol.


  Almeria Buddy! Tan Rose sounds divine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully it wont disappoint like Unlawful!! 
  There is Sherwood as well, Nail Polish (Shimmering Violet something!!)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Almeria Buddy! Tan Rose sounds divine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe I looked at her labelings wrong. lol
  It looks right up my alley and I think I needs it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  Anytime!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I looked at her labelings wrong. lol
> It looks right up my alley and I think I needs it. lol


  Me thinks that too!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Almeria Buddy! Tan Rose sounds divine!   Hopefully it wont disappoint like Unlawful!!  There is Sherwood as well, Nail Polish (Shimmering Violet something!!)


  Where's the pic V?  It sounds wonderful.  I just bought NARS Pierre Hardy Rotonde on eBay for 32 bucks... I haven't bought anything on there for years!!! But it looked so great on [@]awickedshape[/@]--- I had to have it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Where's the pic V? It sounds wonderful. I just bought NARS Pierre Hardy Rotonde on eBay for 32 bucks... I haven't bought anything on there for years!!! But it looked so great on @awickedshape--- I had to have it.


  We just have the PR release info for now! I havent seen any swatches of the blush but the description & promo makes it looks quite nice!!! Rotonde is a gorgeous blush!! 

  http://cafemakeup.com/2014/10/04/nars-holiday-2014-color-collection-preview-laced-edge/
  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/nars-laced-edge-holiday-2014-gifting-collection.html


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Where's the pic V? It sounds wonderful. I just bought NARS Pierre Hardy Rotonde on eBay for 32 bucks... I haven't bought anything on there for years!!! But it looked so great on @awickedshape--- I had to have it.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  you rock!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We just have the PR release info for now! I havent seen any swatches of the blush but the description & promo makes it looks quite nice!!! Rotonde is a gorgeous blush!!   http://cafemakeup.com/2014/10/04/nars-holiday-2014-color-collection-preview-laced-edge/ http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/nars-laced-edge-holiday-2014-gifting-collection.html


  Thanks V!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

That moment when you're on the phone with someone who has an incredibly shrill voice that's hurting your ear.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone of you own Vanilla (loose pigment) and has tried it as a face highlight?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Does anyone of you own Vanilla (loose pigment) and has tried it as a face highlight?


  I don't have that, but I have used pigments as highlights before and they worked just fine.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That moment when you're on the phone with someone who has an incredibly shrill voice that's hurting your ear.


I hate that... I also hate it when people speak really loudly on the phone so that you think that those people might think there's no phone connection in between.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have that, but I have used pigments as highlights before and they worked just fine.


  Good to know!
  Bec last time I went to a MAC counter I swatched that pigment and I fell in love with it. It looks so gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hate that... I also hate it when people speak really loudly on the phone so that you think that those people might think there's no phone connection in between.


  It was awful, I had to pull the phone away from my ear like 8 inches.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was awful, I had to pull the phone away from my ear like 8 inches.


  Understandable... in such situations you clearly don't need the loudspeaker-function anymore


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:thud: whats the colour description


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good to know!
> Bec last time I went to a MAC counter I swatched that pigment and I fell in love with it. It looks so gorgeous


  I swear I sensed the word "pigment" and ran over to this thread. I need to go pre-order the gold/beige from MAC then debate if I want to BU matte lippies. But then Barbara is back in stock on Nars' website and I need all the nudes.

  Ugh, makeup is stressing me out.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I swear I sensed the word "pigment" and ran over to this thread. I need to go pre-order the gold/beige from MAC then debate if I want to BU matte lippies. But then Barbara is back in stock on Nars' website and I need all the nudes.
> 
> *Ugh, makeup is stressing me out.*


  Oh yeah, I know what you mean!
  I think I will buy Vanilla tomorrow... I need that one, don't I?
  I mean it glitters


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> whats the colour description


  tan rose!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Understandable... in such situations you clearly don't need the loudspeaker-function anymore :haha:





Periodinan said:


> Understandable... in such situations you clearly don't need the loudspeaker-function anymore :haha:


Sure don't! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> tan rose!!! :eyelove:


Sounds so dreamy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> tan rose!!!


  Dang it...now I want it


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 7, 2014)

BTW @NaomiH, I LOVE my Betty Lou Manizer!  It's so smooth and gives a gorgeous glow!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 8, 2014)

Just bought a back up of Fashion Revival... oh oh
  I've never bought a back up before but I think I found my HG berry lipstick in Fashion Revival! I love it that much!
  Also added two NYX lipliners (Prune and Purple Rain) to the cart that I hope will pair well with FR and LL (I want something that lightens LL and makes it more purplish)!

  How's everyone doing?

  It's morning here so I'm about to walk the dog and then make delicious Italian focaccia to bring to my work meeting tonight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Just bought a back up of Fashion Revival... oh oh I've never bought a back up before but I think I found my HG berry lipstick in Fashion Revival! I love it that much! Also added two NYX lipliners (Prune and Purple Rain) to the cart that I hope will pair well with FR and LL (I want something that lightens LL and makes it more purplish)!  How's everyone doing?  It's morning here so I'm about to walk the dog and then make delicious Italian focaccia to bring to my work meeting tonight.


Yay your first backup ompom:  I'm better today..how are you?


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm better today..how are you?


  I'm doing great! Thanks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm doing great! Thanks


That's good!  Tomorrow will be my first time wearing FR..hoping to like it.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tomorrow will be my first time wearing FR..hoping to like it.


  Have you lip swatched it yet or not at all?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Have you lip swatched it yet or not at all?


Hand swatch and on the lips, but maybe I'll like it more with a face on :dunno:


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hand swatch and on the lips, but maybe I'll like it more with a face on


  Oh you are not into it? That surprises me.. I was sure the color was going to suit you well! But then again, you don't like Rebel, right? And even though they are not identical, they're quite close..


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> BTW @NaomiH, I LOVE my Betty Lou Manizer!  It's so smooth and gives a gorgeous glow!


:yaay: I'm glad you're enjoying it Yazmin!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Just bought a back up of Fashion Revival... oh oh I've never bought a back up before but I think I found my HG berry lipstick in Fashion Revival! I love it that much! Also added two NYX lipliners (Prune and Purple Rain) to the cart that I hope will pair well with FR and LL (I want something that lightens LL and makes it more purplish)!  How's everyone doing?  It's morning here so I'm about to walk the dog and then make delicious Italian focaccia to bring to my work meeting tonight.


Fashion Revival sure is a beaute!!  Italian focaccia sounds yummy! Doing pretty okay, thanks. Yourself?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Oh you are not into it? That surprises me.. I was sure the color was going to suit you well! But then again, you don't like Rebel, right? And even though they are not identical, they're quite close..


I'll try it for todays appointments and see how I like it fully. I'll wear it either way lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll try it for todays appointments and see how I like it fully. I'll wear it either way lol.


 You're gonna love Fashion Revival


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello Ladies! 
  Haha, I went to MAC today to get that Vanilla pigment but they didn't have it - so I got Smoked Purple and Nightmoth instead


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 8, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Just bought a back up of Fashion Revival... oh oh
> I've never bought a back up before but I think I found my HG berry lipstick in Fashion Revival! I love it that much!
> Also added two NYX lipliners (Prune and Purple Rain) to the cart that I hope will pair well with FR and LL (I want something that lightens LL and makes it more purplish)!
> 
> ...


Yay, FR is awesome!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Sweet. I love  Nars' blush.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You're gonna love Fashion Revival


  Good morning. Did you like Oblivion?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello Ladies!  Haha, I went to MAC today to get that Vanilla pigment but they didn't have it - so I got Smoked Purple and Nightmoth instead :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Self-control, who needs that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I went to that counter, saw that they didn't have it and left proudly bec I didn't buy anything.
  A few minutes and shops later I came back and bought that lippy and the liner.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning. Did you like Oblivion?


 I only got FNF but Naomi looks great with it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I only got FNF but Naomi looks great with it


  Yes. She did.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yes. She did.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Self-control, who needs that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HAHAHA!!!! I've so done that before!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone! Did anyone catch the lunar eclipse this morning?  I was driving my 9 yr old around the neighborhood trying to look for the moon but it was sooo overcast-- we couldn't see it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Did anyone catch the lunar eclipse this morning? I was driving my 9 yr old around the neighborhood trying to look for the moon but it was sooo overcast-- we couldn't see it.


  I did and it was beautiful! I took a pic, but my camera sucks so it came out kinda grainy.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 8, 2014)

Naomi!  You're so lucky you got to see it!  Can you post the pic?  I don't care if it's grainy


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi! You're so lucky you got to see it! Can you post the pic? I don't care if it's grainy


 


  Here ya go ma'am! 
  It looked a lot more red in real life.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did and it was beautiful! I took a pic, but my camera sucks so it came out kinda grainy.





NaomiH said:


> Here ya go ma'am!  It looked a lot more red in real life.


  Thanks  Naomi!  So bummed We missed it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Naomi! So bummed We missed it!


  I would of missed it if Georgie hadn't needed to go outside. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-holiday-2014-color-collection-photos-swatches

  Almeria


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-holiday-2014-color-collection-photos-swatches  Almeria :yaay:


  :fluffy:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-nars-holiday-2014-color-collection-photos-swatches
> 
> Almeria


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you getting the Nars Collection?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you getting the Nars Collection?


  I am planning to get just Almeria C. What about you??


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you getting the Nars Collection?


  I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it. I see nothing that is grabbing my attention. How about you?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you getting the Nars Collection?


if anything, just the blush.  You?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2014)

Just the blush for now, I'll see what Christine thinks of the eyeshadows.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> if anything, just the blush.  You?


That blush though :eyelove:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2014)

Just the blush for me for now, I'm interested with the eyeshadows but I don't know with the fall outs. hmmm.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 8, 2014)

And just as Ipredicted, @Dolly Snow  looks amazing wearing Fashion Revival! I'm glad you like it after all.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 9, 2014)

I caved and bought the Benefit Box O' Blushes last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope I like it! I've never tried a Benefit blush before.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 9, 2014)

That Benefit palette is a great deal. Coralista is one if my favorite blushes! But I'm not going to lie, Dandelion looks like nothing on me   I wish they still had Georgia. Anyone remember that?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

NARS blush review
  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-almeria-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone use MAC foundation primers?  I need something super hydrating and have heard good things, but I'm hesitant.  I hate primers like Smashbox as they feel very greasy.  I currently use Tarte, but I feel like it does nothing.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Anyone use MAC foundation primers?  I need something super hydrating and have heard good things, but I'm hesitant.  I hate primers like Smashbox as they feel very greasy.  I currently use Tarte, but I feel like it does nothing.


  For a hydrating primer I really like Illamasqua Hydrating Veil, it has a really cool texture. Unfortunately they are no longer carried by Sephora and Bloomingdale's but hopefully they'll come back to the States one day. You can order from their website but it is more expensive.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone has tried the new dior star foundation and if it broke you out?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> And just as Ipredicted, @Dolly Snow   looks amazing wearing Fashion Revival! I'm glad you like it after all.


I was surprised  however after swatching it along with other colors I have...I don't need a backup


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone has tried the new dior star foundation and if it broke you out?


  No I haven't, sorry.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 9, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Did you use your fingers or a brush? I have a lot of redness as well but I love sheer glow. I have to use a brush though. I use this bareminerals one : http://www.sephora.com/precision-face-brush-P375373?skuId=1457316 The rest of their brushes are crap but this one is good. Sometimes I use my marc jacobs foundation brush but I do have to layer more with that one.
> 
> For a hydrating primer I really like Illamasqua Hydrating Veil, it has a really cool texture. Unfortunately they are no longer carried by Sephora and Bloomingdale's but hopefully they'll come back to the States one day. You can order from their website but it is more expensive.


  I tried a brush (130, 187), beautyblender, and fingers.  None worked.

  I'll look at that, but I'd rather find something I can buy at MAC or Sephora.  I would hate to buy something from overseas and then not like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone has tried the new dior star foundation and if it broke you out?






Melrose.  I haven't tried it myself but several people who purchased it were unhappy with it and were returning it.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ladies, I need your help once again...
  Do I need Diva?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ladies, I need your help once again...
> Do I need Diva?


  It is quite beautiful.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been a minute since I ventured into this thread because ----well---I'm been busy "buying all the things" and thought I'd share.  





D-DAY---It's Dior Day at my house, and let me just say, some things are worth the wait!  I think it's been months since my Dior SA at my local Saks informed me that they'd be getting the palette that I wanted most---well we finally completed my order ( Cuir Cannage & two NPs) yesterday but a large box arrived this morning.  That was confusing to me because my order was small.  WELL, I'm totally gobsmacked.  My SA sent me three additional full-sized NPs, a tote bag (loaded w/samples)w/a matching makeup case, and another black patent makeup case.  I think the white square object w/the black bow is a mirror but it's so cute that I don't want to open it. Take a look:






Periodinan said:


> Ladies, I need your help once again...
> Do I need Diva?


   Gets my vote---and that's one you can B2M for.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is *quite* beautiful.....


  So not amazingly beautiful?
  Okay, it's now officially an addiction. Bought my last lippy yesterday and could buy a new one tomorrow...


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Gets my vote---and that's one you can B2M for.


  We don't have B2M here


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So not amazingly beautiful?
> Okay, it's now officially an addiction. Bought my last lippy yesterday and could buy a new one tomorrow...


  Not amazingly, no but it's a very beautiful shade none the less!
  It is kinda close to Sin though, so if you have Sin you may be able to skip it. It's slightly more red toned than Sin is, but they're in the same vein.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's been a minute since I ventured into this thread because ----well---I'm been busy "buying all the things" and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Meddy, your hauls always have me drooling!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> We don't have B2M here


   So sorry---wherever here is.  It's still worth having if you like intense reddish burgundy.  I think I like Sin a wee bit better.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not amazingly, no but it's a very beautiful shade none the less!
> It is kinda close to Sin though, so if you have Sin you may be able to skip it. It's slightly more red toned than Sin is, but they're in the same vein.


I don't have Sin bec I didn't really like it on me when I tried it on in store.
  I have Hearts Aflame and Roxo though...


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So sorry---wherever here is.  It's still worth having if you like intense reddish burgundy.  I think I like Sin a wee bit better.


  Here is Austria...
  Maybe I should try on Sin once again.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't have Sin bec I didn't really like it on me when I tried it on in store.
> I have Hearts Aflame and Roxo though...


  I don't have HA, but I do have Roxo and would say Diva is deeper than Roxo, plus it has the matte finish to it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Meddy, your hauls always have me drooling!


  Thank you Naomi.  There's more---I'm hooked on highlighters.  I think you already saw my balls










More Chanel Holiday


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't have HA, but I do have Roxo and would say Diva is deeper than Roxo, plus it has the *matte finish* to it.


  My weakness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope these help!











  Diva looks darker on me than it does T, but I think it's her lighting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not amazingly, no but it's a very beautiful shade none the less!
> It is kinda close to Sin though, so if you have Sin you may be able to skip it. It's slightly more red toned than Sin is, but they're in the same vein.


  A real addict would get both


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hope these help!


Thanks! I just checked her site, I don't really trust her swatches anymore. Roxo looks a lot darker on me!
  I think I will have to compare them in store.
  Sin looks gorgeous on her... IDK why I didn't like it on me. Maybe just a bad day.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Naomi.  There's more---I'm hooked on highlighters.  I think you already saw my balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> A real addict would get both


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I don't have Sin bec I didn't really like it on me when I tried it on in store.
> I have Hearts Aflame and Roxo though...


 Oh those are really pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks! I just checked her site, I don't really trust her swatches anymore. Roxo looks a lot darker on me!
> I think I will have to compare them in store.
> Sin looks gorgeous on her... IDK why I didn't like it on me. Maybe just a bad day.


  Maybe, I've had that happen to me a few times. I think though that if you like Roxo, Hearts Aflame etc that you'll like Diva.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> A real addict would get both


  True!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *I don't have Sin bec I didn't really like it on me when I tried it on in store.*
> I have Hearts Aflame and Roxo though...


 Sin is described as a deep dark _blue-red_ ---do you have a preference for the warm tone of _orange reds?_


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sin is described as a deep dark _blue-red_ ---do you have a preference for the warm tone of _orange reds?_


Actually I prefer blue toned colours to orange toned ones. I don't own any orange red bec I don't like them... I have never tried them but I don't even like them in the tube.
  Although I kinda liked Morange on me (didn't buy it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am complicated


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe, I've had that happen to me a few times. I think though that if you like Roxo, Hearts Aflame etc that you'll like Diva.


I think so too... hmm depends on how similar those lippies acutally are. I don't want to have too many lipsticks of the same shade. (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Just wanted to mention it: Thank you ladies for all your help, you're wonderful


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ladies, I need your help once again... Do I need Diva? :haha:


  Omg yes. Its THE burgundy upon which I base all other burgundies. It's like one of the 5 lipsticks every woman needs. Maybe even top 3!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Omg yes. Its THE burgundy upon which I base all other burgundies. It's like one of the 5 lipsticks every woman needs. Maybe even top 3!


Oh god, you really make me want that lipstick


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's been a minute since I ventured into this thread because ----well---I'm been busy "buying all the things" and thought I'd share.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]D-DAY---It's Dior Day at my house, and let me just say, some things are worth the wait!  I think it's been months since my Dior SA at my local Saks informed me that they'd be getting the palette that I wanted most---well we finally completed my order ( Cuir Cannage & two NPs) yesterday but a large box arrived this morning.  That was confusing to me because my order was small.  WELL, I'm totally gobsmacked.  My SA sent me three additional full-sized NPs, a tote bag (loaded w/samples)w/a matching makeup case, and another black patent makeup case.  I think the white square object w/the black bow is a mirror but it's so cute that I don't want to open it.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Take a look:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Gets my vote---and that's one you can B2M for.[/COLOR]


 great haul Mega!  What a great ans sweet  SA!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ladies, I need your help once again...
> Do I need Diva?


  You do! It's my go to burgundy..much darker on me than on T, though! Really buildable..or you can wear it patted on for a stained look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Actually I prefer blue toned colours to orange toned ones. I don't own any orange red bec I don't like them... I have never tried them but I don't even like them in the tube.
> Although I kinda liked Morange on me (didn't buy it)
> 
> 
> ...






Aren't we all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> great haul Mega! What a great ans sweet SA!!!


   Thank you WD.  She is so, so sweet.  I'm very grateful.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> You do! It's my go to burgundy..much darker on me than on T, though! Really buildable..or you can wear it patted on for a stained look.


I guess I really have to check it out...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ladies, I need your help once again... Do I need Diva? :haha:


oke:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Naomi.  There's more---I'm hooked on highlighters.  I think you already saw my balls[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's been a minute since I ventured into this thread because ----well---I'm been busy "buying all the things" and thought I'd share.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]D-DAY---It's Dior Day at my house, and let me just say, some things are worth the wait!  I think it's been months since my Dior SA at my local Saks informed me that they'd be getting the palette that I wanted most---well we finally completed my order ( Cuir Cannage & two NPs) yesterday but a large box arrived this morning.  That was confusing to me because my order was small.  WELL, I'm totally gobsmacked.  My SA sent me three additional full-sized NPs, a tote bag (loaded w/samples)w/a matching makeup case, and another black patent makeup case.  I think the white square object w/the black bow is a mirror but it's so cute that I don't want to open it.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Take a look:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Gets my vote---and that's one you can B2M for.[/COLOR]


Meddy ompom:


----------



## jenise (Oct 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I was wondering if anyone has tried the new dior star foundation and if it broke you out?


 I got a sample and I'm conpletely obssesed!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  There's the mean little pokey stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have no choice, I must surrender.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There's the mean little pokey stick :wtf2:  I have no choice, I must surrender. :haha:


It pokes hard :lol:   You should listen :haha: it gets mad quick too....SURRENDER :evil:


----------



## mel33t (Oct 9, 2014)

Off topic: My boss suggested I start watching Sons of Anarchy. So I started... Now I'm addicted. Hot damn :sigh:  On topic: Have been wearing Fleeting Romance non stop since I got it and I love it  its such a unique color and it lasts. This is a winner for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> On topic: Have been wearing Fleeting Romance non stop since I got it and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Post a pic of you wearing it please, I swatched all three in store.
  I bet it is so beautiful on you, any other ladies bought the perm items from the Matte Lip collection?
  All 3 are so beautiful, I wanted to splurge and get Make You Mine. Sadly, I am waiting!


  SoA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JAX


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't sleeeeep and when I can't sleep I online shop...someone stop me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And Jax...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I can't sleeeeep and when I can't sleep I online shop...someone stop me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I could help you with the first one lol 

  Jax is smokin yumtastic lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish I could help you with the first one lol
> 
> Jax is smokin yumtastic lol


  LOL thanks, I'm trying to be good.

  Yes Charlie Hunnam is gorgeous....I really need to catch up and watch last season.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> LOL thanks, I'm trying to be good.
> 
> Yes Charlie Hunnam is gorgeous....I really need to catch up and watch last season.


  Lol be bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh yea babe haha he is perfect! 
  I need to catch up period, I've skipped the last two seasons


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol be bad oke:   Oh yea babe haha he is perfect!  I need to catch up period, I've skipped the last two seasons :shock:


 Well you're no help, instigator. Hehehe. I did just buy a couple perfume oils from Haus of Gloi...indie bath company. My excuse is they were supposedly completely OOS But there they were on the site, so I jumped, I was dying to get the scent but it sold out in two minutes at release and they said they weren't restocking, but there they sneakily were, available. I hope it wasn't a site error LOL.  AND OMG YES you,need to catch up!  The NYX Wicked lippies are taunting me...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

@novocainedreams, love the new avi!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh god, you really make me want that lipstick


  I'm wearing it today and it's


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> On topic: Have been wearing Fleeting Romance non stop since I got it and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that show is so good! I'm playing catch up at the moment as I lost track of it for a while mid-season 3 back in the day. No clue why I ever let it slip through the cracks!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

This guy? Yeah, he's okay I guess.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This guy? Yeah, he's okay I guess.


  What he is gorgeous !!! Stop trying to steal my Boyfriend ..don't you have enough Boyfriends already


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What he is gorgeous !!! Stop trying to steal my Boyfriend ..don't you have enough Boyfriends already


  Hey! I wasn't trying to steal him! I was just ogling from afar!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! I wasn't trying to steal him! I was just ogling from afar!


  ok! you can look but don't touch!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well you're no help, instigator. Hehehe. I did just buy a couple perfume oils from Haus of Gloi...indie bath company. My excuse is they were supposedly completely OOS But there they were on the site, so I jumped, I was dying to get the scent but it sold out in two minutes at release and they said they weren't restocking, but there they sneakily were, available. I hope it wasn't a site error LOL.  AND OMG YES you,need to catch up!  The NYX Wicked lippies are taunting me...


Lol  that actually justified the purchase, I agree! Nyx Wicked lippies are really pretty, which do you like?   





NaomiH said:


> This guy? Yeah, he's okay I guess. :haha:


 ooh: yea him...he is ok 


rocksteadybaby said:


> What he is gorgeous !!! Stop trying to steal my Boyfriend ..don't you have enough Boyfriends already


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ok! you can look but don't touch!!


  Can I poke?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  You brat !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can I poke? oke:


No but he can :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You brat !! :wtf2:


:lol:........he is more than ok  he is...........FINE!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No but he can


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

SO torn on what phone to get. I'm going to move from Verizon to Sprint and trying to figure out what phone to get is making me batty. I'm mostly torn between the Galaxy S5, Note 4 and LG G3. I played with the G3 yesterday at Best Buy and really liked it, but I'm still so torn! SO TORN! I like the HTC M8 too, but it doesn't have expandable storage and that's kind of  a turn off for me.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO torn on what phone to get. I'm going to move from Verizon to Sprint and trying to figure out what phone to get is making me batty. I'm mostly torn between the Galaxy S5, Note 4 and LG G3. I played with the G3 yesterday at Best Buy and really liked it, but I'm still so torn! SO TORN! I like the HTC M8 too, but it doesn't have expandable storage and that's kind of  a turn off for me.


  I like the Galaxy S5


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I like the Galaxy S5


  I liked it too, Best Buy has this really bright blue one too that I was grooving on pretty hard. Maybe I'll get that one, it'll jive with all my Samsung stuff.I hate decisions. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked it too, Best Buy has this really bright blue one too that I was grooving on pretty hard. Maybe I'll get that one, it'll jive with all my Samsung stuff.I hate decisions. lol


  I really like the gold one that just came out it's so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really like the gold one that just came out it's so pretty


  I love the gold one! Ever since they launched the gold has been my fav, but when I saw that bright blue I went like this:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love the gold one! Ever since they launched the gold has been my fav, but when I saw that bright blue I went like this:


  I haven't seen the blue one might have to check it out


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't seen the blue one might have to check it out


  I think it's a BB exclusive shade, it's really pretty in person. Shiny like the gold but in a bright tealish blue. I think my mind has just been made up on what to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's a BB exclusive shade, it's really pretty in person. Shiny like the gold but in a bright tealish blue. I think my mind has just been made up on what to get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh! Your welcome I just googled it... Yes!! That phone you must get


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's a BB exclusive shade, it's really pretty in person. Shiny like the gold but in a bright tealish blue. I think my mind has just been made up on what to get. :haha: Thanks Brows! :bouquet:


 We're on the other side Naomi, we're thinking moving from Sprint to Verizon bec we barely have any reception around here for Sprint


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO torn on what phone to get. I'm going to move from Verizon to Sprint and trying to figure out what phone to get is making me batty. I'm mostly torn between the Galaxy S5, Note 4 and LG G3. I played with the G3 yesterday at Best Buy and really liked it, but I'm still so torn! SO TORN! I like the HTC M8 too, but it doesn't have expandable storage and that's kind of  a turn off for me.


I have to say, despite the lack of expandable storage, I adore my HTC One M7. Granted I don't use it for music, I have an iPod Classic dedicated to just my music (I'm so fucking pissed Apple has discontinued them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple). It's a great phone. But if the expandable storage is necessary, I'd say Galaxy S5.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We're on the other side Naomi, we're thinking moving from Sprint to Verizon bec we barely have any reception around here for Sprint


  I love Verizon's coverage, but I'm grandfathered into an unlimited data package and need a new phone and I can't get a new phone unless I change my plan to one of their lame new  plans and have restricted data use and then be essentially paying the same or more but getting a lot less for my money and I just can't get my head around that. Or I can pay full price for a phone and keep my current plan that they've been throttling like crazy the last month or so which is almost not even making it worth keeping. I don't want to have to keep my eye on my data use or stay tied down to a wifi source in the fear that I'll go over my data allotment because I watched a few videos on Youtube while waiting at the doctor's office or something. That is the only reason I'm thinking of leaving them after being a loyal customer for almost 8 years.  *end rant*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to say, despite the lack of expandable storage, I adore my HTC One M7. Granted I don't use it for music, I have an iPod Classic dedicated to just my music (I'm so fucking pissed Apple has discontinued them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I suppose it isn't totally necessary, but I do like saving certain things to my sd card instead of phone storage in order to conserve space. I really enjoyed playing with the M8 yesterday, it's a really beautiful phone that's for sure!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO torn on what phone to get. I'm going to move from Verizon to Sprint and trying to figure out what phone to get is making me batty. I'm mostly torn between the Galaxy S5, Note 4 and LG G3. I played with the G3 yesterday at Best Buy and really liked it, but I'm still so torn! SO TORN! I like the HTC M8 too, but it doesn't have expandable storage and that's kind of  a turn off for me. :sigh:


  I just pre-ordered the Note 4. I love being able to sign docs and having the larger screen allows you to use multi window to its full capability.  I'm kinda biased though. I have a had a every Note since they've launched.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I just pre-ordered the Note 4. I love being able to sign docs and having the larger screen allows you to use multi window to its full capability. I'm kinda biased though. I have a had a every Note since they've launched.


  I always eye the Notes when they come out but have never pulled the trigger on one for some reason. The 4 has some nice specs on it! I've been with Verizon for awhile and have had the Droids for ages and now that I'm contemplating leaving them, I'm like a kid in a candy store. lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I always eye the Notes when they come out but have never pulled the trigger on one for some reason. The 4 has some nice specs on it! I've been with Verizon for awhile and have had the Droids for ages and now that I'm contemplating leaving them, I'm like a kid in a candy store. lol


  As long as you don't do iphone you won't go wrong!  Tee hee!


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well you're no help, instigator. Hehehe. I did just buy a couple perfume oils from Haus of Gloi...indie bath company. My excuse is they were supposedly completely OOS But there they were on the site, so I jumped, I was dying to get the scent but it sold out in two minutes at release and they said they weren't restocking, but there they sneakily were, available. I hope it wasn't a site error LOL.


  I've been trying to avoid all the indie fall releases since I usually go crazy for the Christmas scents. Especially BPAL. My poor wallet is torn between makeup and perfume. Woe is me!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

I only own 2 perfumes, but they're my go to scents.


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 10, 2014)

And introducing my perfume oil collection (minus BUs, of course):



 This is just Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.



 And this is a crazy mix of Haus of Gloi, Nocturnal Alchemy, Possets annnd Blooddrop. I left out my Solstice Scents rollerballs because they're scattered between my desk and another box.

  As you can see, my hoarding does not discriminate.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> And introducing my perfume oil collection (minus BUs, of course):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice stash!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

A Labyrinth sequel?!?!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://io9.com/the-jim-henson-company-is-apparently-working-on-a-labyr-1644770305?utm_campaign=socialflow_io9_twitter&utm_source=io9_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A Labyrinth sequel?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Holy cow! Whhhhhaaaaa, maybe a MAC collection too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO torn on what phone to get. I'm going to move from Verizon to Sprint and trying to figure out what phone to get is making me batty. I'm mostly torn between the Galaxy S5, Note 4 and LG G3. I played with the G3 yesterday at Best Buy and really liked it, but I'm still so torn! SO TORN! I like the HTC M8 too, but it doesn't have expandable storage and that's kind of  a turn off for me.


  Such good phone picks Naomi! Have you decided which yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy cow! Whhhhhaaaaa, maybe a MAC collection too


  Doubt it, but I'm totally down for this AND the Dark Crystal sequel!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Such good phone picks Naomi! Have you decided which yet?


  I'm thinking it'll probably end up being the GS5.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Random, but I think Trendmood has been booted off IG again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Random, but I think Trendmood has been booted off IG again.


  Really?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too!
> 
> have you tried that one yet?
> 
> Really?


  I played with that, the M8 and the G3 yesterday at Best Buy.

  Yeah unless it's me, IG seems to be acting up even though I was just on it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I played with that, the M8 and the G3 yesterday at Best Buy.
> 
> Yeah unless it's me, IG seems to be acting up even though I was just on it a few minutes ago.


  Oh cool, when are you officially buying the phone? 
  Hmm hopefully it isn't a glitch


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh cool, when are you officially buying the phone?
> Hmm hopefully it isn't a glitch


  Maybe next week or so. 

  I hope not too, but it seems IG is down so I don't know. I can't access it at all now from my phone or comp.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe next week or so.
> 
> I hope not too, but it seems IG is down so I don't know. I can't access it at all now from my phone or comp.


  Awesome Naomi! 

  hopefully IG goes back up soon then, because that kinda sucks


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome Naomi!
> 
> hopefully IG goes back up soon then, because that kinda sucks


  Damn. It was just because IG was down.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn. It was just because IG was down. :sigh:


 but but


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello ladies!  I went to MAC today and didn't buy anything  Wanted to see whether they have those travel sized/sized to go pigments - but they didn't... Then I compared Diva to Roxo and Hearts Aflame and on my hand it seemed quite similar to Roxo (in colour) so I didn't buy it. Also swatched Sin next to it and I didn't know that it is just a tad darker than Diva. I always thought it was much darker.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wanted to see whether they have those travel sized/sized to go pigments - but they didn't... Then I compared Diva to Roxo and Hearts Aflame and on my hand it seemed quite similar to Roxo (in colour) so I didn't buy it. Also swatched Sin next to it and I didn't know that it is just a tad darker than Diva. I always thought it was much darker.


  Yay for not buying anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is kinda close to Roxo, I think the finish is the biggest difference between them now that I think about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello ladies!  I went to MAC today and didn't buy anything  Wanted to see whether they have those travel sized/sized to go pigments - but they didn't... Then I compared Diva to Roxo and Hearts Aflame and on my hand it seemed quite similar to Roxo (in colour) so I didn't buy it. Also swatched Sin next to it and I didn't know that it is just a tad darker than Diva. I always thought it was much darker.


Yay for keeping restraint at MAC


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for not buying anything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very proud of myself! 
  (went to the drugstore afterwards and bought some make up stuff, but that was necessary for my prom make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep and I really like Roxo, so I think I'll just stick with Roxo. I prefer the matte finish to the amplified but I think I'll be okay with that bec the colour is just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It really is a beautiful lippy!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've gotta cut back on my makeup spending unfortunately... because I've picked up a  new habit.

  Rob started vaping to try to stop dipping (he'd started dipping to quit smoking). He's not crazy about it, so he gave it to me... and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Verizon's coverage, but I'm grandfathered into an unlimited data package and need a new phone and I can't get a new phone unless I change my plan to one of their lame new  plans and have restricted data use and then be essentially paying the same or more but getting a lot less for my money and I just can't get my head around that. Or I can pay full price for a phone and keep my current plan that they've been throttling like crazy the last month or so which is almost not even making it worth keeping. I don't want to have to keep my eye on my data use or stay tied down to a wifi source in the fear that I'll go over my data allotment because I watched a few videos on Youtube while waiting at the doctor's office or something. That is the only reason I'm thinking of leaving them after being a loyal customer for almost 8 years.  *end rant*


  Those Bastards!! 



They get you coming and going!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Those Bastards!! [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]They get you coming and going![/COLOR]


They sure do! Jerks! They're all jerks! :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate pimples. They always appear when you don't need them. Today's the prom and two huge ones decided to appear on my nose right between my eyes.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hate pimples. They always appear when you don't need them. Today's the prom and two huge ones decided to appear on my nose right between my eyes.


  I hope you can cover them up without too much difficulty.

  My pet hate in high school was finding a pimple right between my eyebrows!

  Just be careful, if it looks like the kind of pimple that will weep and maybe scab over - it ain't worth poppin' as the weeping will make the concealer harder to use to cover it.

  I recently had an annoying pimple like that, and I just could not conceal it effectively.

  Good luck!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hate pimples. They always appear when you don't need them. Today's the prom and two huge ones decided to appear on my nose right between my eyes. :rants:


Oh no!  If it's red, try applying green over it. The green will cancel out the red in the pimple(s) and make it easier to conceal.  I have a green color tattoo cream eyeshadow I've used in a pinch and it's worked just fine as long as its blended in well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd update you guys:

  Went to the doc yesterday, he took me off the prozac and put me on adderall. Haven't taken one yet but after dealing with ADHD all my life, it's nice to know I'm actually getting treated for it. I can't wait for the effects of this dang prozac to go away... worst decision ever. Will never go on another antidepressant.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 11, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I hope you can cover them up without too much difficulty.
> 
> My pet hate in high school was finding a pimple right between my eyebrows!
> 
> ...


  Those two pimples are really mean! They hurt so much and in the morning I even had a really big swelling that spread onto my eyelids, it looked really bad so I went to the hospital.
  I got some things against the swelling and an antibiotic. It is better now, I think I can cover it. I have a green blemish solution from clinique that I really like, so I will use that one I hope it'll look acceptable afterwards.
  Ah and I just went to the hairdresser:



  IDK if you can see that much on that pic but it looks really nice irl!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 11, 2014)

@Periodinan, glad you sorted things out swiftly and Clinique tend to be pretty good for calming the skin.

  Your hair style looks very glam, hope you have a wonderful evening.

  No doubt, being a Specktrette, you'll have the glamour side of things down pat!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 11, 2014)

MissTania said:


> @Periodinan, glad you sorted things out swiftly and Clinique tend to be pretty good for calming the skin.
> 
> Your hair style looks very glam, *hope you have a wonderful evening*.
> 
> No doubt, being a Specktrette, you'll have the glamour side of things down pat!


  Thank you very much and also thank you for your advice


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Those two pimples are really mean! They hurt so much and in the morning I even had a really big swelling that spread onto my eyelids, it looked really bad so I went to the hospital. I got some things against the swelling and an antibiotic. It is better now, I think I can cover it. I have a green blemish solution from clinique that I really like, so I will use that one I hope it'll look acceptable afterwards. Ah and I just went to the hairdresser:
> 
> IDK if you can see that much on that pic but it looks really nice irl!


  It looks beautiful!  Have a great time & post pics later


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys:  Went to the doc yesterday, he took me off the prozac and put me on adderall. Haven't taken one yet but after dealing with ADHD all my life, it's nice to know I'm actually getting treated for it. I can't wait for the effects of this dang prozac to go away... worst decision ever. Will never go on another antidepressant.


I'm glad you went to the doctor and they put you on something else, Crimson! I hope the Adderall works for you and you don't have to go through too many medication dramas. I don't think I know anyone who has ever fared well on prozac  I don't know why they continue to prescribe it to people. My father is mentally ill and there have been some pretty trying times over the years when they've dicked around with his meds and I hope you never have to go through anything like that. *big hugs to you*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Those two pimples are really mean! They hurt so much and in the morning I even had a really big swelling that spread onto my eyelids, it looked really bad so I went to the hospital. I got some things against the swelling and an antibiotic. It is better now, I think I can cover it. I have a green blemish solution from clinique that I really like, so I will use that one I hope it'll look acceptable afterwards. Ah and I just went to the hairdresser:
> 
> IDK if you can see that much on that pic but it looks really nice irl!


Your hair looks great! Pimples or no Pimples, I just know you're going to look gorgeous. I hope you have a wonderful time at your prom!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you very much and also thank you for your advice


Any time Specktra sista!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 11, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Any time Specktra sista!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Your hair looks great! Pimples or no Pimples, I just know you're going to look gorgeous. I hope you have a wonderful time at your prom!


Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> * Loooove how that hair is done!! Agree, pimple or not you are gonna rock!!! Have an awesome day and share tons of pics with us... *   Those two pimples are really mean! They hurt so much and in the morning I even had a really big swelling that spread onto my eyelids, it looked really bad so I went to the hospital. I got some things against the swelling and an antibiotic. It is better now, I think I can cover it. I have a green blemish solution from clinique that I really like, so I will use that one I hope it'll look acceptable afterwards. Ah and I just went to the hairdresser:
> 
> IDK if you can see that much on that pic but it looks really nice irl!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys:  Went to the doc yesterday, he took me off the prozac and put me on adderall. Haven't taken one yet but after dealing with ADHD all my life, it's nice to know I'm actually getting treated for it. I can't wait for the effects of this dang prozac to go away... worst decision ever. Will never go on another antidepressant.


 I am glad you got the medication changed! Something with that high a side effect didn't exactly help you!! I hope this works well for you &  a speedy recovery!!! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys:  Went to the doc yesterday, he took me off the prozac and put me on adderall. Haven't taken one yet but after dealing with ADHD all my life, it's nice to know I'm actually getting treated for it. I can't wait for the effects of this dang prozac to go away... worst decision ever. Will never go on another antidepressant.


I'm glad he changed the meds. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Those two pimples are really mean! They hurt so much and in the morning I even had a really big swelling that spread onto my eyelids, it looked really bad so I went to the hospital. I got some things against the swelling and an antibiotic. It is better now, I think I can cover it. I have a green blemish solution from clinique that I really like, so I will use that one I hope it'll look acceptable afterwards. Ah and I just went to the hairdresser:
> 
> IDK if you can see that much on that pic but it looks really nice irl!


Your hair looks fabulous


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A Labyrinth sequel?!?!?!?!? :thud:   http://io9.com/the-jim-henson-compa...&utm_source=io9_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


  Awesome!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad he changed the meds.


Thanks ladies! I am too. What's bad is, I went to the fair today, not knowing another side effect of prozac is motion sickness... needless to say, we didn't get to stay long.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks ladies! I am too. What's bad is, I went to the fair today, not knowing another side effect of prozac is motion sickness... needless to say, we didn't get to stay long.


  Oh no, how awful for you.  I am so sorry


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hate pimples. They always appear when you don't need them. Today's the prom and two huge ones decided to appear on my nose right between my eyes. :rants:


  Your skin KNOWS when it would be least convenient lol I'm sorry  I'm thirty so I almost NEVER get zits anymore, but somehow a magical enormous one will pop up right in the middle of my face if I need to look good for something. Just take comfort in the fact that it happened to everyone going to prom and I'm sure they aren't as obvious as you think they are


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sorry to hear about the side effects of Prozac Crimson but at least they changed your meds. It's always a trial and error. What works to some may not work to you. Keep us posted!     Thanks ladies! I am too. What's bad is, I went to the fair today, not knowing another side effect of prozac is motion sickness... needless to say, we didn't get to stay long.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks!!



  I just thought I should mention - Stone l/l with Mehr l/s is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tried to take a pic but it's too dark.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!!    I just thought I should mention - Stone l/l with Mehr l/s is   tried to take a pic but it's too dark.


That sounds pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 12, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Awesome!!!


I'm all excited. Wouldn't it be cool if they brought back the original cast and it's set how ever many years after the original and jarrett comes back to wreak havoc once again?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh no     Thanks ladies! I am too. What's bad is, I went to the fair today, not knowing another side effect of prozac is motion sickness... needless to say, we didn't get to stay long.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> And introducing my perfume oil collection (minus BUs, of course):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh Wow! I forgot all about Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.  I used to buy their stuff but I got tired of stalking and just gave it all up.  Your post reminds me to pull out some of my faves.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 12, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh Wow! I forgot all about Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.  I used to buy their stuff but I got tired of stalking and just gave it all up.  Your post reminds me to pull out some of my faves.  Thanks for posting.


I've always wanted to try BPAL, but I can't get past their shipping.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yesterday's final Eye-Make Up 
  I also used Charcoal brown in the crease but I don't think you can see it on this picture


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yesterday's final Eye-Make Up
> I also used Charcoal brown in the crease but I don't think you can see it on this picture









 The entire look????


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

There you go 
  I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't really like that picture bec my eyes look far more apart than they actually are just because of those  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pimples.
  ... and you also can't see my super-cool green belt


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There you go
> I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it
> 
> 
> ...


  wowww!!! You rocked the whole look. Sooo VERY gorgeous @Periodinan !!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> wowww!!! You rocked the whole look. Sooo VERY gorgeous @Periodinan !!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There you go
> I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it
> 
> 
> ...


 



  ... but in all seriousness you looked beautiful


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ... but in all seriousness you looked beautiful







Aww, thank you


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've always wanted to try BPAL, but I can't get past their shipping.


  I try to order at least two bottles to justify the shipping, but I agree it's a little on the steep side. I also recommend trying Solstice Scents if you're still interested in indie perfume oils. They come in frosted blue glass roller balls and their shipping is really really reasonable (and ridiculously fast).


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys:
> 
> Went to the doc yesterday, he took me off the prozac and put me on adderall. Haven't taken one yet but after dealing with ADHD all my life, it's nice to know I'm actually getting treated for it. I can't wait for the effects of this dang prozac to go away... worst decision ever. Will never go on another antidepressant.








Take care, antidepressants can be so noxious. Hopefully you will get the proper treatment. I am bipolar and antidepressants are not recommanded except when depressed, but for ADHD there are various antidepressants and more invasive treatments ( brain " surgery " or brain treatment better say ).

  I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't catch up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my signature says* buyitall *!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yes buy it all ladies !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There you go
> I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it
> 
> 
> ...


  Adorable and beautiful


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 12, 2014)

Very Pretty @periodinan


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really beautiful eye look, very soft looking
> 
> Adorable and beautiful
> 
> ...


  Thank you ladies


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There you go  I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it :haha:  I don't really like that picture bec my eyes look far more apart than they actually are just because of those    pimples. ... and you also can't see my super-cool green belt


  You look great in every way !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Euh yes Dolly BUYITALL


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look great in every way !


Thank you, Dominique!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Take care, antidepressants can be so noxious. Hopefully you will get the proper treatment. I am bipolar and antidepressants are not recommanded except when depressed, but for ADHD there are various antidepressants and more invasive treatments ( brain " surgery " or brain treatment better say ).
> 
> I hope you are feeling better


 
  Thank you. Yeah I don't ever want to touch an antidepressant again. I took half an adderall for the first time today and wow! I got stuff accomplished today!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You look stunning!!


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you're feeling better now


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been so busy lately I haven't been on here much, but I miss you ladies!   I'll leave you with a picture of Daniel Henney, my new boyfriend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've been so busy lately I haven't been on here much, but I miss you ladies!   I'll leave you with a picture of Daniel Henney, my new boyfriend.


Miss you too  Oh he is cute


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yesterday's final Eye-Make Up
> I also used Charcoal brown in the crease but I don't think you can see it on this picture


  Love it, very pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> There you go
> I don't think my bf wants his face to be on the internet that's why I "removed" it
> 
> 
> ...


  You look beautiful! I love the hair, shoes, dress everything!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I can't catch up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Miss you too, girly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Your boyfriend is very handsome and kind of reminds me of this actor I saw in this Vietnamese action film a while back. Can't think of the film at the moment though.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look beautiful! I love the hair, shoes, dress everything!


  Thank you! I'm blushing


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thank you! I'm blushing


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Can I PLEASE go home and watch The Walking Dead??


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can I PLEASE go home and watch The Walking Dead?? :headbang:


  OMG!!  It was sooo awesome!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!! It was sooo awesome!!!


  I keep hearing that! Can't wait to speed home, nestle onto my bed and watch it!


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep hearing that! Can't wait to speed home, nestle onto my bed and watch it!


I freakin' cried throughout the show! IT was amazing!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> I freakin' cried throughout the show! IT was amazing!!!


  Through the years, that show has found ways to give me the feels big time which is of course one of the reasons I love it so much. They've done such a wonderful job with it and hope they can create that same magic with the spin-off.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can I PLEASE go home and watch The Walking Dead??


  Me too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Good Afternoon ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!!


  Stupid work.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Afternoon ladies


  Howdy!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2014)

Good Afternoon!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy!





Vineetha said:


> Good Afternoon!!!


 Work getting in the way of fun?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Work getting in the way of fun?


  Always.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Work getting in the way of fun?


  Yup!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 13, 2014)

Just saw the walking dead premier! It's awesome!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 13, 2014)

Good morning, ladies!  Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September :cheer:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning, ladies!  Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September :cheer:


  Congratulations!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September


  YAY!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September


  Congrats


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 13, 2014)

I might be picking up some of the Nyx Macaron lipsticks, maybe some for halloween - they look like they're fun. Did you try these?
  If you had to pick one (or more) which one would it be?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Damn you The Walking Dead! Got me right in the feels and you got me good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I might be picking up some of the Nyx Macaron lipsticks, maybe some for halloween - they look like they're fun. Did you try these?
> If you had to pick one (or more) which one would it be?
> I have tried them, and still haven't picked any up!
> Black Sesame would be good to have.
> ...


  Really?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Damn you The Walking Dead! Got me right in the feels and you got me good.


  Wasn't it great!  The episode didn't make me cry though!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have tried them, and still haven't picked any up! Black Sesame would be good to have.    Really?


Yep! Not the first  time and I'm sure it won't be the last time either!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wasn't it great!  The episode didn't make me cry though!


It was! Definitely worth waiting for and I can't wait for next week. It's definitely in my opinion  one of the best shows on television!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was! Definitely worth waiting for and I can't wait for next week. It's definitely in my opinion  one of the best shows on television!


  MORGAN!!!! Luv him!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> MORGAN!!!! Luv him!!!!!


Come on Sunday!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Come on Sunday!!!


  I know! But I don't want the season to go too fast that it's over so quickly!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't either but ugh I want my fix at the same time. Guess I'll go buy a lippy.  :lol: 





walkingdead said:


> I know! But I don't want the season to go too fast that it's over so quickly!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't either but ugh I want my fix at the same time. Guess I'll go buy a lippy.  :lol:


  LOL!!!  Get a Nars one!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!!  Get a Nars one!!


I'm tempted to finally get Leslie, but I also want to wait until the FNF sale. :sigh:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm tempted to finally get Leslie, but I also want to wait until the FNF sale. :sigh:


I just ordered that one with a10% off.  I plan to get 1 during the sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't either but ugh I want my fix at the same time. Guess I'll go buy a lippy.  :lol:





NaomiH said:


> I'm tempted to finally get Leslie, but I also want to wait until the FNF sale. :sigh:


get Leslie oke:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September


  Well, I think a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is in order. Way to go!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> get Leslie oke:


Nope! My desire to buy anything has already gone.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just ordered that one with a10% off.  I plan to get 1 during the sale.


It's the only one of getting and I only want it because my mom's name is Leslie. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! My desire to buy anything has already gone.


Dang it lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I passed those two exams I took at the end of September


Congrats!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm waiting for the sale at sephora and I'm scared my items might be all sold out


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Should I skip nasty gal?  I feel like the colors will be nothing special.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I skip nasty gal?  I feel like the colors will be nothing special.


 Maybe wait until we see some swatches. I am still hoping that the purple will be :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Maybe wait until we see some swatches. I am still hoping that the purple will be :eyelove:


hopefully swatches are up soon


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I skip nasty gal?  I feel like the colors will be nothing special.


 I have that same feeling. They'll more than likely look near identical to several different shades that have launched in the last year. Will they be pretty? Of course! Undupable? Heck no!  Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm waiting for the sale at sephora and I'm scared my items might be all sold out


I know me too!  What are you eyeing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have that same feeling. They'll more than likely look near identical to several different shades that have launched in the last year. Will they be pretty? Of course! Undupable? Heck no!  Lol


Lol exactly.  On top of it, I want to try the colourpop lippies....soooo it seems a skip is in order lol


----------



## beautycool (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know me too!  What are you eyeing?


   Is that the VIB sephora 20% off  In a few weeks time in November ?  And family n friends discount on the 16 th October x I only need a 100 points more now to become a VIB it take me ages lol  Has anyone got the special discount on the 16 th


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

Tried on today and I love it! IDK why I didn't like it when I tried it on the first time. Maybe it was the lighting in the other store that made it look weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know me too! What are you eyeing?


  I want the Guerlain holiday balls and NARS' Leslie!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Tried on today and I love it! IDK why I didn't like it when I tried it on the first time. Maybe it was the lighting in the other store that made it look weird.


  Tried what on?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried what on?


Good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I meant Sin


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On top of it, I want to try the colourpop lippies....soooo it seems a skip is in order lol


  I've never tried Colourpop. I'm trying to keep myself buying only from 2 or 3 brands at a time so I don't amass too huge a collection and too many dupes between brands. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Good question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! I'm glad you like it now! It's such a pretty colour!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Ooooo.....looks like T is going to review the new SP palette!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh and while I was giving props about Sunday's TWD episode, I forgot to give my props to Rambo aka Carol!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 14, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Urban decay FnF is going on right now if anyone is interested, code: UDFANATICS14.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 14, 2014)

I got the vice palette and the chill setting spray.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies! Urban decay FnF is going on right now if anyone is interested, code: UDFANATICS14.


  Morning Mel!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel!


  Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you getting anything from UD?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know me too!  What are you eyeing?


 Meteorites!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, I'm skipping. Not really anything I want.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, I'm skipping. Not really anything I want.


 Me too! If I'm getting anything from them I'll just get it at sephora, same 20% off, free shipping and I get the points


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too! If I'm getting anything from them I'll just get it at sephora, same 20% off, free shipping and I get the points


  Do we know when the Sephora FNF is? I'm hoping the Holiday Meteorites are still around because I'd prefer getting them at a discount if at all possible. lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do we know when the Sephora FNF is? I'm hoping the Holiday Meteorites are still around because I'd prefer getting them at a discount if at all possible. lol


  Don't quote me but I think it's usually in November for Sephora.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do we know when the Sephora FNF is? I'm hoping the Holiday Meteorites are still around because I'd prefer getting them at a discount if at all possible. lol


 16th to 29th. My cousin gave me the link for me to sign up for my emails. I didn't get any confirmation yet or maybe it be given either the 15th or 16th. PM me your email if u need the discount.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> 16th to 29th. My cousin gave me the link for me to sign up for my emails. I didn't get any confirmation yet or maybe it be given either the 15th or 16th. PM me your email if u need the discount.


  I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll do that, thanks!


 I signed up my email last night but I didn't get anything yet. Let me know once you get yours.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I signed up my email last night but I didn't get anything yet. Let me know once you get yours.


  Will do!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

If any of u girls would like me to add your email for 20% off FNF at sephora on the 16th. PM me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh no Tom Ford is releasing their matte Lippies!  I can't wait!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Meteorites!


 Niceeee


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If any of u girls would like me to add your email for 20% off FNF at sephora on the 16th. PM me.


  charisma  ~  that is so sweet and nice of you!  Thank you.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> charisma  ~  that is so sweet and nice of you!  Thank you.


 No probs


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

But I don't own any tie-dye! lol



  http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/XyJadDx07Kt/Hocus+Pocus+Character


----------



## mel33t (Oct 14, 2014)

Hiii   Just popped in! Have any of you guys tried the color pop cosmetics brand before??   Hope you're all having a great Tuesday!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If any of u girls would like me to add your email for 20% off FNF at sephora on the 16th. PM me.


  I'm going to PM you !!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If any of u girls would like me to add your email for 20% off FNF at sephora on the 16th. PM me.


    Arrrr that's really nice of you I have pm you Hun x   ️️️


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope you're all having a great Tuesday!


  This Tuesday has kinda sucked for me so far, but I have high hopes that it'll get better.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies! Urban decay FnF is going on right now if anyone is interested, code: UDFANATICS14.


  ooh!!! Thanks Girl I've been eyeing the shadow box palette has anyone tried it?? Is is worth it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

These old ads trip me out. lol
  http://offbeat.topix.com/story/14525


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> These old ads trip me out. lol
> http://offbeat.topix.com/story/14525


  cool! Love them!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know me too! What are you eyeing?


  What are you planning on getting @walkingdead!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

@NaomiH Almeria is now up on Sephora webiste!!

  I wonder why we havent seen any Bite sets this year!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @NaomiH Almeria is now up on Sephora webiste!!
> 
> I wonder why we havent seen any Bite sets this year!!!


  I was just adding Almeria to my cart right next to my Holiday balls! lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

I took the plunge and got the NARS Kabuki Yachiyo Brush # 27


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was just adding Almeria to my cart right next to my Holiday balls! lol


  Me too and some damn expensive skincare stuff that is only worth getting during FnF!! (oh so boring)!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I took the plunge and got the NARS Kabuki Yachiyo Brush # 27


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I took the plunge and got the NARS Kabuki Yachiyo Brush # 27


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too and some damn expensive skincare stuff that is only worth getting during FnF!! (oh so boring)!!


  My cart. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My cart. lol


  Yay!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have few audacious, Almeria, Kate Somerville exfolikate, First Aid Beauty Holiday Kit, Algenist Skincare Set, Boscia Cleanser, Glamglow Supermud, Marc Jacobs eyeliner set and MUFE 128 brush!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  That Brush is so damn expensive but it's so cute I just had to get it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You cart puts my measly cart of 3 things to shame. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You cart puts my measly cart of 3 things to shame. LOL


  But Me no like that cart!  I dont like looking forward to boringgg skincare stuff Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That Brush is so damn expensive but it's so cute I just had to get it


  I like it too, but I have yet to take the plunge. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But Me no like that cart!  I dont like looking forward to boringgg skincare stuff Buddy!!


  I should buy some fancier skincare crap soon. I need fancier skin. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should buy some fancier skincare crap soon. I need fancier skin. lol


  It is so true that I can easily take out stuff off that cart to add more color collections!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I should buy some fancier skincare crap soon. I need fancier skin. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay, I'm making a confession, I've never tried Lush.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Okay, I'm making a confession, I've never tried Lush.


  The only stuff I fancy from Lush is their Fresh face masks, Angels on bare skin and the lip scrub !! Soaps are okay but I wont miss them! But seriously the fresh masks are divine!!

  Edit PS: Though its been a while I shopped Lush myself!! So many distractions in life!


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope you're all having a great Tuesday!


  I started the ColourPop thread last week, but I keep forgetting to post swatches! They're ridiculously pigmented for being only $5 each, I absolutely love them. They do recommend that you apply with your fingers to maximize pigmentation, but I have used a random synthetic brush to try to pack it onto my lid. I'll get those swatches up there either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The only stuff I fancy from Lush is their Fresh face masks, Angels on bare skin and the lip scrub !! Soaps are okay but I wont miss them! But seriously the fresh masks are divine!!


  I wish you could buy the face masks online, those are what I'm most interested in. I do have a store about 20 or so minutes from my house, but it's downtown and downtown Austin is a clusterf*ck half the time so I VERY RARELY ever go down there. That and I'm lazy. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish you could buy the face masks online, those are what I'm most interested in. I do have a store about 20 or so minutes from my house, but it's downtown and downtown Austin is a clusterf*ck half the time so I VERY RARELY ever go down there.


  Yeah, I know!! I guess they dont do that because it is supposedly made fresh and could go bad in transit!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Buddy!

  http://www.temptalia.com/sugarpill-sparkle-baby-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sugarpill-sparkle-baby-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


  I saw that! It'll be mine to complete my collection of their pressed shadows during their Black Friday sale!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah, I know!! I guess they dont do that because it is supposedly made fresh and could go bad in transit!!


  Yeah, I think that's why, but ugh! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw that! It'll be mine to complete my collection of their pressed shadows during their Black Friday sale!


  Confession time! Have never tried anything from the brand nor Limecrime for that matter!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Confession time! Have never tried anything from the brand nor Limecrime for that matter!!


  I've never tried LC either, just can never seem to make the purchase happen. I love Sugarpill's shadows and also have several of their pigments which are actually going to be some of the few that end up making the cut during my soon to happen pigment purge. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried LC either, just can never seem to make the purchase happen. I love Sugarpill's shadows and also have several of their pigments which are actually going to be some of the few that end up making the cut during my soon to happen pigment purge. lol


  Same ! I get all excited seeing some new and unconventional shades they put out but never got around actually trying any!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Same ! I get all excited seeing some new and unconventional shades they put out but never got around actually trying any!


  Something about LC's owner Doe Deere rubs me the wrong way and I've never been able to take the plunge due to that. Maybe one day though as I would like to try the Velvetines. I also kinda hate that Jeffree Star is going to put out a gorgeous purple liquid lipstick and he really ticked me off a few months ago so I'm torn on buying it now.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey ladies! Just thought I should mention that the Maybelline Creamy Mattes are the SHIT!!! I bought Touch Of Spice today and omg... it looks matte, but it's soooo comfortable. I wish they'd had Divine Wine but of course that was the one they were completely out of. $5 at Wal-Mart well spent!!

  Of course I feel like I'm coming down with the flu... not sure what's going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NaomiH said:


> Something about LC's owner Doe Deere rubs me the wrong way and I've never been able to take the plunge due to that. Maybe one day though as I would like to try the Velvetines. I also kinda hate that Jeffree Star is going to put out a gorgeous purple liquid lipstick and he really ticked me off a few months ago so I'm torn on buying it now.


I'm with you on the Jeffree Star thing. There was some post on a thread where he jumped all over someone or something like that and just ugh. I do have two of the Velvetines and IMO they are worth it. If it makes you feel better, buy from an outside seller like Urban Outfitters.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I should mention that the Maybelline Creamy Mattes are the SHIT!!! I bought Touch Of Spice today and omg... it looks matte, but it's soooo comfortable. I wish they'd had Divine Wine but of course that was the one they were completely out of. $5 at Wal-Mart well spent!!
> 
> Of course I feel like I'm coming down with the flu... not sure what's going on
> 
> ...


  I might check those out, thanks Crimson!

  That's exactly what pissed me off and made me unfollow him. He jumped on Karly in defense of stupid Trendmood and started talking trash about how she's being turned into MAC and investigated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you're not the getting the flu and that you feel better soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I should mention that the Maybelline Creamy Mattes are the SHIT!!! I bought Touch Of Spice today and omg... it looks matte, but it's soooo comfortable. I wish they'd had Divine Wine but of course that was the one they were completely out of. $5 at Wal-Mart well spent!!
> 
> Of course I feel like I'm coming down with the flu... not sure what's going on
> 
> ...


  Thank you for telling us Crimson, I for one have been deciding on getting some Maybelline Creamy Mattes or not...Now I know I need them.
  I hope you get better soon babe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I don't own any tie-dye! lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/XyJadDx07Kt/Hocus+Pocus+Character


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may order some thursday, I've been waiting lol...YES Creature and LBB are what I am so interested in, thanks babe.
> I've never tried lush either.
> 
> But they are such a good brand and cheap lol


  I've heard good things, but I just have not been drawn in by anything I've seen so far. Pretty stuff, but nothing I've felt the need to run and buy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've heard good things, but I just have not been drawn in by anything I've seen so far. Pretty stuff, but nothing I've felt the need to run and buy.


  That's good you haven't been drawn to it lol they are kinda addictive


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love LC!
> 
> Thank you for telling us Crimson, I for one have been deciding on getting some Maybelline Creamy Mattes or not...Now I know I need them.
> I hope you get better soon babe.


  The shades in that Grunge Palette looks really pretty D!! Though I am unsure about the packaging as a whole and at $42 + shipping not sure ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The shades in that Grunge Palette looks really pretty D!! Though I am unsure about the packaging as a whole and at $42 + shipping not sure ...


  The shades are pretty V, but it is sort of expensive imo.
  They seems sort of dupeable, but it would require a few palettes to find all those colors.
  But all those colors in one palette isn't as dupeable.  Am I making sense lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's good you haven't been drawn to it lol they are kinda addictive


  That's how I got such a large amount of pigments and I never want that to happen again! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The shades are pretty V, but it is sort of expensive imo.
> They seems sort of dupeable, but it would require a few palettes to find all those colors.
> But all those colors in one palette isn't as dupeable.  Am I making sense lol


  The shades itself are really pretty and there are few I really like the crushed berry one!! Together as a palette it is quite nice!! Though You know how packaging irks me (cue Anastasia) and OCD in me is also affected by how the labeling is not evenly placed in some palettes I have seen circulating in IG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Are you planning on getting the same???


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The shades in that Grunge Palette looks really pretty D!! Though I am unsure about the packaging as a whole and at $42 + shipping not sure ...


  That is the one LC palette I've ever contemplated buying despite the ugly packaging! I think they have Black Friday sales, so maybe grab it then?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is the one LC palette I've ever contemplated buying! I think they have Black Friday sales, so maybe grab it then?


  Exactly!! The shades look really pretty & in line with the Grunge theme too!! I am still not sure about the pricing and on the top of that shipping if it ends up under $50!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly!! The shades look really pretty & in line with the Grunge theme too!! I am still not sure about the pricing and on the top of that shipping if it ends up under $50!!


  Their shipping is another thing that irks me and always has. But then I think I'm just ruined by pretty constant free shipping. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

The last time I paid anything for shipping anywhere was with Mattes when I did the discounted overnight. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The last time I paid anything for shipping anywhere was with Mattes when I did the discounted overnight. lol


  Me too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reason why I ont shop online from Macys or UD for that matter! That FnF from UD is a total eyewash unless you are planning to buy something over $50 (its $50 after applying the 20% off code ) or pay $8 for shipping! Yeah REALLY!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dillards too! Theirs is $8 as well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's how I got such a large amount of pigments and I never want that to happen again! lol


lol totally understand


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Eff shipping fees :lol:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eff shipping fees







  I really want a green lipstick for Halloween. Been thinking about buying one online but the shipping costs are insane. They are often twice the price of the lipstick or even more.
  I just don't know where to find a good green lippy here in Austria.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dillards too! Theirs is $8 as well!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Yup!! I was planning on picking up Mia Wallace and basics 2 but then I get a discount of like $8 and have to pay a shipping of $8!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :agree:  I really want a green lipstick for Halloween. Been thinking about buying one online but the shipping costs are insane. They are often twice the price of the lipstick or even more. I just don't know where to find a good green lippy here in Austria.:sigh:


Idk if the brands I know ship to Austria. Your best bet is to try online, you can probably find one with little shipping fees, hopefully :hug:   





Vineetha said:


> Yup!! I was planning on picking up Mia Wallace and basics 2 but then I get a discount of like $8 and have to pay a shipping of $8!! :lol:


  :lol: what a deal


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!! I was planning on picking up* Mia Wallace* and basics 2 but then I get a discount of like $8 and have to pay a shipping of $8!!








 Sephora


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora


  Yup Buddy!! added!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk if the brands I know ship to Austria. Your best bet is to try online, you can probably find one with little shipping fees, hopefully







  I hope so too...
  Nyx doesn't ship to Austria, Lime Crime doesn't have a really "clear" green lippy... I've been searching on ebay and amazon, but there wasn't really a great green lippy with acceptable shipping fees.
  I will continue searching, I won't give up. There must be a cool green (and affordable) lipstick anywhere.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope so too...
> Nyx doesn't ship to Austria, Lime Crime doesn't have a really "clear" green lippy... I've been searching on ebay and amazon, but there wasn't really a great green lippy with acceptable shipping fees.
> I will continue searching, I won't give up. There must be a cool green (and affordable) lipstick anywhere.


  Could you maybe take a green shadow or pigment and use it as a lippy?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup Buddy!! added!!


  Good!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope so too...
> Nyx doesn't ship to Austria, Lime Crime doesn't have a really "clear" green lippy... I've been searching on ebay and amazon, but there wasn't really a great green lippy with acceptable shipping fees.
> I will continue searching, I won't give up. There must be a cool green (and affordable) lipstick anywhere.


  Try posting a CP for the same @Periodinan now that you have access to CB???


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I hope so too... Nyx doesn't ship to Austria, Lime Crime doesn't have a really "clear" green lippy... I've been searching on ebay and amazon, but there wasn't really a great green lippy with acceptable shipping fees. I will continue searching, I won't give up. There must be a cool green (and affordable) lipstick anywhere.





NaomiH said:


> Could you maybe take a green shadow or pigment and use it as a lippy?


I agree with Naomi, a green shadow should work or pigment.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Try posting a CP for the same @Periodinan now that you have access to CB???


  Good idea, V!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What are you planning on getting @walkingdead!!


   The too faced palette..Vera Nars lipstick... Maybe the hourglass blush palette .. I have to checkout what's in my loves bag LOL!  An ardency e/s.  Soo many things I want!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The too faced palette..Vera Nars lipstick... Maybe the hourglass blush palette .. I have to checkout what's in my loves bag LOL! An ardency e/s. Soo many things I want!


  Nice List!!!! I REALLY wish Ardency Rose Gold comes back on stock by then!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Could you maybe take a green shadow or pigment and use it as a lippy?


  I've already thought about doing that. I might end up using a pigment/shadow or eyeliner.
  This might be the best idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  A lippy would just be easier to use and also easier to reapply...


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The too faced palette..Vera Nars lipstick... Maybe the hourglass blush palette .. I have to checkout what's in my loves bag LOL!  An ardency e/s.  Soo many things I want!


  Oh yeah and the new Nars blush an I saw this this morning -- they're soo cute


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Try posting a CP for the same @Periodinan now that you have access to CB???


That's a great idea! Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Tommorrow I'll visit some shops to see if they have something like a green lippy and if they don't I'll do that.
  The only problem is that sometimes shipping things from the US to Austria can take quite a long time and it could be that the lippy won't be here until Halloween.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh yeah and the new Nars blush an I saw this this morning -- they're soo cute








 just added!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's a great idea! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!! I hope you are able to snag one before tat!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:  just added!!!


  Aren't they adorable!!! I'm going to get a few for Christmas gifts!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 14, 2014)

Just found an eyeliner - Lemon Soda by Gosh - this one might actually look cool used as a lipstick although it is more of a yellow green.
  Thank you for all your help, ladies - you are the best


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Just found an eyeliner - Lemon Soda by Gosh - this one might actually look cool used as a lipstick although it is more of a yellow green. Thank you for all your help, ladies - you are the best :grouphug:


:hug:    





walkingdead said:


> Oh yeah and the new Nars blush an I saw this this morning -- they're soo cute


That's too cute


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 14, 2014)

Finally have my list for the VIB sale, but I may get some of it with my 10% off code in case things sell out.

  Algenist Genius Ultimate Anti-Aging Melting Cleanser
  Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight Powder
  Laura Mercier Tightline Cake Eye Liner
  Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation (backup of my current foundation)
  HUM Nutrition Red Carpet vitamins
  Alterna Caviar Moisture Trio (travel size)
  Urban Decay Perversion Mascara
  Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Gentle

  Which do you ladies think I should go ahead and scoop up with my 10% off code?  I don't want to miss out on anything!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh yeah and the new Nars blush an I saw this this morning -- they're soo cute


  That's adorable!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 14, 2014)

Would anyone happen to know how becca's rose gold compares to macs fairly precious? I'm thinking of ordering but wondering if I should skip if I already own FP.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Would anyone happen to know how becca's rose gold compares to macs fairly precious? I'm thinking of ordering but wondering if I should skip if I already own FP.


Hmm idk. FP seems to be more peachy.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmm idk. FP seems to be more peachy.


 Thanks Dolly, I'm going to order the becca one. I really wish I had a sephora near me that carried becca


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's good you haven't been drawn to it lol they are kinda addictive


  Yesssss, I feel like I have to collect them all. Like Pokemon. And they're so cheap that it's bound to happen.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I haven't tried anything from either brand, but I'm on the mailing list when the Wicked Velvetine comes back in stock. It looks ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha right, I have been using truth every single day.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Would anyone happen to know how becca's rose gold compares to macs fairly precious? I'm thinking of ordering but wondering if I should skip if I already own FP.








  FP - left  Becca RG - right  They're very similar in real life but in pics FP looks a slight more peachy.  HTH!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

I love Becca highlighters, I might also add Opal into my cart


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Becca highlighters, I might also add Opal into my cart


  Opal is gorgeous! I have it in the pressed and liquid version, I love just mixing it with my MAC Face and Body for a subtle all over highlight.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey Girls!

  Just wanted to clarify a few things with regards to F&F sale Oct. 16th to 29th at Sephora:

  This is a Sephora Employee Friends and Family sale (20% off) not the VIB ones.  The VIBs will be next month.  My cousin works at Sephora so I got access thru her name and employee #.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can add unlimited emails.  It usually takes at least 24 hours to get the code on your email.  Last year, I got it the day before the sale.  Hopefully we all get our codes by tomorrow night.  A code is given specific to an email address and can only be used once and online purchase only.  So the more emails the more codes.  Since it takes 15 days for this type of sale. I suggest to reserve another code for sometime around the 25th to 29th if there will be holiday launches by then.  If you get what I mean.  I am not sure with how long the access they give to employees but after the 16th, you can send me another email so you get another discount, if you forgot to buy a product or for a newly released one.  There's also a 10% / 150 points at Sephora going on right now until the 31st.  It's a one time use code.

  As of now, I still didn't get my codes from Sephora yet.  I entered mine last night.  I'll keep an eye on it as well as my spam/junk mail if it's there and I'll keep you all posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since, most of us are after the meteorites, I hope it won't get sold out before we can use our codes.  I'll be definitely be balling and will just have to wait next month for the VIB sale.

  I got all your PM's and entered your emails.  Let me know by tomorrow night of you still didn't get the code and I'll re enter them.

  Good luck to all of us! May the force be ever in our favor!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

[@]charismafulltv[/@]Thank you! I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

By the way,

  I received an email from Melt that they will send me a replacement for Blow. Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> By the way,  I received an email from Melt that they will send me a replacement for Blow. Yay!:yahoo:


I got one too. Looking forward to being able to wear it again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> By the way,
> 
> I received an email from Melt that they will send me a replacement for Blow. Yay!


  Me too


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Hopefully the new Blow will be a huge improvement. Are you guys interested with Melt's Dark Room? It's looks lovely.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a question can u buy Nars products with the Sephora sales coming up?? I need some blushes which ones would u recommend ?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hopefully the new Blow will be a huge improvement. Are you guys interested with Melt's Dark Room? It's looks lovely.
> I am picking up Dark Room, hopefully the smell has improved.
> If the new batch of Blow works out great then I'll pick up a few other shades too
> 
> ...


  Yes you can and Nars Madly or douceur are some I like and need to pick up lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have a question can u buy Nars products with the Sephora sales coming up?? I need some blushes which ones would u recommend ?


  Yes! I was thinking of getting Almeria blush as well. Ahh! my list is piling up everyday.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

[@]charismafulltv[/@]   Thank you very much to you & your cousin!  You are so kind to do this!  I hope everyone gets what they want especially your balls! LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hopefully the new Blow will be a huge improvement. Are you guys interested with Melt's Dark Room? It's looks lovely.


Pretty, but a :fluffy: for me!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> @charismafulltv Thank you very much to you & your cousin! You are so kind to do this! I hope everyone gets what they want especially your balls! LOL!!


  All of us are after the balls!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have a question can u buy Nars products with the Sephora sales coming up?? I need some blushes which ones would u recommend ?


gina, seduction, outlaw, almeria, Mata hari are all nice looking. I only have one Nars blush and it's taj mahal


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> All of us are after the balls!


LOL!!! I hope they have enough for everyone!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have a question can u buy Nars products with the Sephora sales coming up?? I need some blushes which ones would u recommend ?


  Deeper Shades : Exhibit A, Taj Mahal , Taos (med dark) and Mata Hari (med dark)
  Medium Shades : Outlaw, Torrid, Deep Throat
  LE : Almeria (Holiday 2014)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am picking up Dark Room, hopefully the smell has improved. If the new batch of Blow works out great then I'll pick up a few other shades too   Yes you can and Nars Madly or douceur are some I like and need to pick up lol





charismafulltv said:


> Yes! I was thinking of getting Almeria blush as well. Ahh! my list is piling up everyday.





NaomiH said:


> gina, seduction, outlaw, almeria, Mata hari are all nice looking. I only have one Nars blush and it's taj mahal


  You only have one?? I thought u had tons lmao!!   





Vineetha said:


> Deeper Shades : Exhibit A, Taj Mahal , Taos (med dark) and Mata Hari (med dark) Medium Shades : Outlaw, Torrid, Deep Throat LE : Almeria (Holiday 2014)


 Thanks Buddies!! I'm going to check those out and decide


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You only have one?? I thought u had tons lmao!!   Thanks Buddies!! I'm going to check those out and decide


  I like lovejoy and luster -- check those out too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]charismafulltv[/@]   Thank you very much to you & your cousin!  You are so kind to do this!  I hope everyone gets what they want especially your balls! LOL!!





charismafulltv said:


> All of us are after the balls!


 Those balls are very pretty but expensive


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those balls are very pretty but expensive


  That's why I am taking advantage of the sales!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

I forgot for VIB and VIB Rouge sale last year how much was the discount? was that $25 for Rouge? I forgot.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I forgot for VIB and VIB Rouge sale last year how much was the discount? was that $25 for Rouge? I forgot.


  $20 off $50 if i remember correctly??


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> $20 off $50 if i remember correctly??


  I hope they won't lower it down this year. because i think last year was lower than the previous years


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope they won't lower it down this year. because i think last year was lower than the previous years


  I hope so too! That an awesome deal after the VIB sale!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

I know since most of the holiday collections will be available by then.  I am interested with the Tom Ford Matte lipsticks.  I usually ask them as bday presents, I don't buy them bec they are freaking expensive but they are very worth it.  Same as the Guerlain Rouge G's too!


----------



## jenise (Oct 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got one too. Looking forward to being able to wear it again.


 Super late but what happened to blow!?!? I have one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Super late but what happened to blow!?!? I have one


It got all nasty and clay like.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Super late but what happened to blow!?!? I have one


  You better check your Blow and see if it's still all good.


----------



## jenise (Oct 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It got all nasty and clay like.





charismafulltv said:


> You better check your Blow and see if it's still all good.


  I'll go do that! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'll go do that! Thanks for the heads up


  Keeping our fingers crossed! Let us know what happened next...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> I'll go do that! Thanks for the heads up


And if it isnt, send them an email


----------



## jenise (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Keeping our fingers crossed! Let us know what happened next...





Dolly Snow said:


> And if it isnt, send them an email


  Yep it's gross!!!!! Wtf! Didn't know it was possible for them to smell even worse   I'll email them now


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yep it's gross!!!!! Wtf! Didn't know it was possible for them to smell even worse  I'll email them now


  Send them a picture of your swatch as well.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 14, 2014)

[@]charismafulltv[/@] Is it still possible to get an FnF code from you? If not I totally understand.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> FP - left  Becca RG - right  They're very similar in real life but in pics FP looks a slight more peachy.  HTH!!


 Big help! Thank you SO much! I've been debating on whether to get rose gold or opal. I already own whisper of guilt, superb and FP but I have a highlighter addiction :haha:


----------



## jenise (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Send them a picture of your swatch as well.


 Will do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is one swipe of blow & DGAF


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Big help! Thank you SO much! I've been debating on whether to get rose gold or opal. I already own whisper of guilt, superb and FP but I have a highlighter addiction :haha:


  LOL! But they're soo pretty!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> This is one swipe of blow & DGAF


  They'll send you an email for a replacement.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yep it's gross!!!!! Wtf! Didn't know it was possible for them to smell even worse   I'll email them now





jenise said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think it was possible to smell worse either ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh NOOO!! The Balls sold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh NOOO!! The Balls sold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Damn!! I guess everyone loves Balls lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Damn!! I guess everyone loves Balls lmao


  I know!!I am pretty sure everyone will be able to get their hands on it since nordies and other retailers are yet to launch it!! I hope its still available at the sephora stores so that FnF can be applied!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh NOOO!! The Balls sold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Wow!   Sorry Charisma!  Maybe they'll restock soon!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know!!I am pretty sure everyone will be able to get their hands on it since nordies and other retailers are yet to launch it!! I hope its still available at the sephora stores so that FnF can be applied!!


  Oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!


 I am sure the stores will still have the stock!! Try checking out the closest store C!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am sure the stores will still have the stock!! Try checking out the closest store C!!!


  I'll just wait til they restock. I'll check on guerlain's web


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll just wait til they restock. I'll check on guerlain's web


 It is yet to launch with all the other retailers too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is yet to launch with all the other retailers too!!


  Do you know when will it be available at Nordies?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Do you know when will it be available at Nordies?


 I was told this weekend at the counters!! Not sure abt online though but should be anyday now!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was told this weekend at the counters!! Not sure abt online though but should be anyday now!!


  I'll stalk at Nordies. at least it's free shipping.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 14, 2014)

I spoke with customer service and it will be available in November


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 15, 2014)

Well today was a SH*T day. Excuse me while I take advantage of sales and an empty credit card.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well today was a SH*T day. Excuse me while I take advantage of sales and an empty credit card. :sigh:


Buy everything!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buy everything!


  Don't tempt me!!  I might be going a little cuckoo....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Don't tempt me!!  I might be going a little cuckoo....:nuts:


What are you eyeing to buy?


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you eyeing to buy?


  Anything? just kidding. Milani is having 25% off and I've been wanting to try their new shadows. And UD's F&F sale plus my free eyeliner for my birthday from them(you can use more than one code on their site!), might get the basics palette since mine got lost in travel somewhere, and a gift for a gift exchange. Trying to hold out for Sephora but you know....lol.

  Today was just....ugh...I felt out of control, helpless and sad. I hate all of those feelings with a passion.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Anything? just kidding. Milani is having 25% off and I've been wanting to try their new shadows. And UD's F&F sale plus my free eyeliner for my birthday from them(you can use more than one code on their site!), might get the basics palette since mine got lost in travel somewhere, and a gift for a gift exchange. Trying to hold out for Sephora but you know....lol.  Today was just....ugh...I felt out of control, helpless and sad. I hate all of those feelings with a passion.


All sound like reasonable purchases lol. Do the UD sale if you really want the basics palette again. Although I've heard good things about the milani shadows. You really can't go wrong with either purchase. I'm sorry you felt like that, hopefully tomorrow is better for you. :hug:


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry you felt like that, hopefully tomorrow is better for you.


  Thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks Buddies!! I'm going to check those out and decide


  Lol no, but @MandyVanHook has a ton of NARS blushes!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh NOOO!! The Balls sold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I saw and I'm REALLY sad about it. Guess I'll just have to pay full price at Nordies unless they restock.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Anything? just kidding. Milani is having 25% off and I've been wanting to try their new shadows. And UD's F&F sale plus my free eyeliner for my birthday from them(you can use more than one code on their site!), might get the basics palette since mine got lost in travel somewhere, and a gift for a gift exchange. Trying to hold out for Sephora but you know....lol.
> 
> Today was just....ugh...I felt out of control, helpless and sad. I hate all of those feelings with a passion.


  I hope today is better for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw and I'm REALLY sad about it. Guess I'll just have to pay full price at Nordies unless they restock.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone got the new MUFE Studio Case (mini one with 12 shadows)?? That looks really nice but I dont see a single review/swatch for the same!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Morning everyone! I'm bored and taking random Walking Dead episode quizzes! lol
  https://www.amctv.com/ultimate-fan-game/the-walking-dead/4472


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!!


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Anything? just kidding. Milani is having 25% off and I've been wanting to try their new shadows. And UD's F&F sale plus my free eyeliner for my birthday from them(you can use more than one code on their site!), might get the basics palette since mine got lost in travel somewhere, and a gift for a gift exchange. Trying to hold out for Sephora but you know....lol.
> 
> Today was just....ugh...I felt out of control, helpless and sad. I hate all of those feelings with a passion.


  Milani is having a sale. Oh boy. Let me check this out.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


  Morningggg Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Morning Mel!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good morning Mel.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Gud Morning Mel!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  12 points from a perfect score, I was too slow I guess.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

My Sephora Cart has undergone a total makeover since yest!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Sephora Cart has undergone a total makeover since yest!!


  Mine is the same minus the Holiday balls.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine is the same minus the Holiday balls.








 Could it not have stayed in stock for another 2 days !!!
  I am thinking of picking up Sun Brunette version from the light sheer bronzers! Need another Foundation but have no clue as to what to get  (Pls note each addition means the skincare getting a boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

i still didn't received my 20% code from Sephora. maybe the system got overloaded and we'll get it during the sale. I tried my best guys! Hopefully we shall get it. But the meteorites are sold out and that just breaks my heart. I dunno I'm just saaad!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> i still didn't received my 20% code from Sephora. maybe the system got overloaded and we'll get it during the sale. I tried my best guys! Hopefully we shall get it. But the meteorites are sold out and that just breaks my heart. I dunno I'm just saaad!!!


  I know! I am so sorry C!! Hoefully they will do a restock or yu can find it in any of the stores!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

PS: There is an RHPS restock now for anyone interested!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Could it not have stayed in stock for another 2 days !!!
> I am thinking of picking up Sun Brunette version from the light sheer bronzers! Need another Foundation but have no clue as to what to get  (Pls note each addition means the skincare getting a boot
> 
> 
> ...


  Right? 

  I suck at picking out foundations, so sadly I can be of no help there. Poor skincare.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh crap, all the Simpsons lipglasses and blushes are restocked!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Sephora Cart has undergone a total makeover since yest!!


  I'm preparing mine as we speak


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh crap, all the Simpsons lipglasses and blushes are restocked!








 closed the mac tab!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> closed the mac tab!!!


  me too, I don't even want anything else from there. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know! I am so sorry C!! Hoefully they will do a restock or yu can find it in any of the stores!!


 I called the concierge for VIB Rouge and she said they'll restock in November.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I called the concierge for VIB Rouge and she said they'll restock in November.


  yayyy!!!! awesome!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

Our sephora doesn't carry Guerlain, only in Las Vegas, NYC and California area.  Guess I'll have to wait for November.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Our sephora doesn't carry Guerlain, only in Las Vegas, NYC and California area.  Guess I'll have to wait for November.


  Mine doesn't either, nor does my Nordies I don't think.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Gud Morning Mel!!!!





Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Mel.





NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel!





Vineetha said:


> Morningggg Buddy!!





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning everyone!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!! :flower:





NaomiH said:


> Morning everyone! I'm bored and taking random Walking Dead episode quizzes! lol https://www.amctv.com/ultimate-fan-game/the-walking-dead/4472





NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


Morning :flower:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Good Morning D!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning D!!!


Morning V! How are you today?


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I'm screwed... I have a 3000 word essay due tomorrow that I haven't started


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

NO. 
  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/14/most-people-can-t-handle-the-most-extreme-haunted-house-on-earth-can-you-2344807?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Well I'm screwed... I have a 3000 word essay due tomorrow that I haven't started


Eek, take your time, relax and you'll get it done. Try not to rush.  I know you'll be able to get it done


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V! How are you today?


  I am okay!! Thanks! Howdy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO.
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/14/most-people-can-t-handle-the-most-extreme-haunted-house-on-earth-can-you-2344807?lt_source=external,manual


  Gross stuff is put in your mouth !!! ewww


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Gross stuff is put in your mouth !!! ewww


  That is exactly where I drew the line! Knowing my luck they'd try to cram bull testicles in my mouth or something and I'd have to cut a mofo!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Well I'm screwed... I have a 3000 word essay due tomorrow that I haven't started








 good luck Tahlia, You can do it!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eek, take your time, relax and you'll get it done. Try not to rush.  I know you'll be able to get it done


  I hope I can. I'm stressing out so bad! Psychology is bullshit.


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :shock:  good luck Tahlia, You can do it!


  Thank you, I need all the luck I can get lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO.
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/14/most-people-can-t-handle-the-most-extreme-haunted-house-on-earth-can-you-2344807?lt_source=external,manual


  oh my that is just so gross !!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is exactly where I drew the line! Knowing my luck they'd try to cram bull testicles in my mouth or something and I'd have to cut a mofo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I hope I can. I'm stressing out so bad! Psychology is bullshit.


  You can do it!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can do it!


  Looks like I'll be pulling an all nighter


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone here own and like the Vice 3 palette?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Since I'm silly, I like to plan my eye looks in advance when I know I'm going to be going out so I don't spend too much time going back and forth trying to decide what to do and I'll usually do one eye one way and the other another way. Anywho with all the talk of red shadows over the last few days, I decided to play around with Sugarpill's @#$%! and figured I'd share since Dolly was thinking of getting Love+, they're kinda similar in colour with @#$%! being a touch brighter with silver sparkles while Love+ is totally a matte red. It's done kinda sloppy since it was just a test run, but I hope it helps someone about whether or not red shadow is worth owning.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Since I'm silly, I like to plan my eye looks in advance when I know I'm going to be going out so I don't spend too much time going back and forth trying to decide what to do and I'll usually do one eye one way and the other another way. Anywho with all the talk of red shadows over the last few days, I decided to play around with Sugarpill's @#$%! and figured I'd share since Dolly was thinking of getting Love+, they're kinda similar in colour with @#$%! being a touch brighter with silver sparkles while Love+ is totally a matte red. It's done kinda sloppy since it was just a test run, but I hope it helps someone about whether or not red shadow is worth owning.








Oh okay! I might need a red e/s afterall!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh okay! I might need a red e/s afterall!!


  I never thought much about it, but now I have both pressed SP reds, their red pigment and a few other red pigments from various brands.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Since I'm silly, I like to plan my eye looks in advance when I know I'm going to be going out so I don't spend too much time going back and forth trying to decide what to do and I'll usually do one eye one way and the other another way. Anywho with all the talk of red shadows over the last few days, I decided to play around with Sugarpill's @#$%! and figured I'd share since Dolly was thinking of getting Love+, they're kinda similar in colour with @#$%! being a touch brighter with silver sparkles while Love+ is totally a matte red. It's done kinda sloppy since it was just a test run, but I hope it helps someone about whether or not red shadow is worth owning.


Yea I need a red eye shafow for sure now. Naomi that red is gorgeous. So this one has shimmer and Love+ is a matte. Hmm which to pick lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Since I'm silly, I like to plan my eye looks in advance when I know I'm going to be going out so I don't spend too much time going back and forth trying to decide what to do and I'll usually do one eye one way and the other another way. Anywho with all the talk of red shadows over the last few days, I decided to play around with Sugarpill's @#$%! and figured I'd share since Dolly was thinking of getting Love+, they're kinda similar in colour with @#$%! being a touch brighter with silver sparkles while Love+ is totally a matte red. It's done kinda sloppy since it was just a test run, but I hope it helps someone about whether or not red shadow is worth owning.


  Wow!! I really like the way the red pops


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea I need a red eye shafow for sure now. Naomi that red is gorgeous. So this one has shimmer and Love+ is a matte. Hmm which to pick lol


  From my olden days blog:
  Top pic has no flash, the bottom has flash. Love+ does have a touch of gold shimmer to it, but not in the same vein as @#$%! because it comes off as more of a sheen and not glittery like @#%%! does. Hope that makes sense. lol








   Top on the left  swatch is Love + and the bottom is @#%$! no primer 
  Next two are Love+ with no primer and then with primer and then @#%$! no primer and then primer. HTH


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea I need a red eye shafow for sure now. Naomi that red is gorgeous. So this one has shimmer and Love+ is a matte. Hmm which to pick lol


  If I HAD to choose, I'd probably go with Love+ as it isn't as bright and doesn't have the glitter as @#$%! does.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Anyone here own and like the Vice 3 palette?


  I think @Dominique33  bought it recently!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> From my olden days blog: Top pic has no flash, the bottom has flash. Love+ does have a touch of gold shimmer to it, but not in the same vein as [COLOR=181818]@#$%! because it comes off as more of a sheen and not glittery like @#%%! does. Hope that makes sense. lol[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Top on the left  swatch is Love + and the bottom is @#%$! no primer  Next two are Love+ with no primer and then with primer and then @#%$! no primer and then primer. HTH





NaomiH said:


> If I HAD to choose, I'd probably go with Love+ as it isn't as bright and doesn't have the glitter as @#$%! does.


Thank you for the swatches. I am in love with both  Love+ though is my fave if I had to pick


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love+ though is my fave if I had to pick


  They're big too, the same size as MUFE shadows! They're both great though and you really couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

How many more highlighters do i need! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (BB Bronze glow looks mighty pretty to me now)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How many more highlighters do i need!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Be strong Buddy! I'm sure it is probably similar to something you already have!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How many more highlighters do i need! hboy:  (BB Bronze glow looks mighty pretty to me now)


Be strong!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Be strong Buddy! I'm sure it is probably similar to something you already have!


  As Dolly said, I should probably start carrying my highlighters in the bag and start highlighting everyones face and even then I will have another lifetimes worth. I mean its another highlighter right??


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As Dolly said, I should probably start carrying my highlighters in the bag and start highlighting everyones face and even then I will have another lifetimes worth. I mean its another highlighter right??


  Yep! Just another highlighter!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Just another highlighter!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As Dolly said, I should probably start carrying my highlighters in the bag and start highlighting everyones face and even then I will have another lifetimes worth. I mean its another highlighter right?? :biguns:


Yup lol do that!  Exactly it is just another highlighter :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

They just shipped my blow! Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> They just shipped my blow! Yay!


  Mine too!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I called the concierge for VIB Rouge and she said they'll restock in November.


  Yay!! Good news!! Maybe in time for the VIB / Rouge sale!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!! Good news!! Maybe in time for the VIB / Rouge sale!!


 I hope it won't be out of stock days before the sale. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

I LOVE me some Underworld, so I'm squealing with excitement right now!
  http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/15/kate-beckinsale-is-coming-back-to-the-underworld-series-and-a-tv-show-too-2348478?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO.
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/14/most-people-can-t-handle-the-most-extreme-haunted-house-on-earth-can-you-2344807?lt_source=external,manual


 
  Dude yes. I would love to do this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I LOVE me some Underworld, so I'm squealing with excitement right now! http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10...tv-show-too-2348478?lt_source=external,manual


woop


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Sephora Cart has undergone a total makeover since yest!! :lol:


  What's on your new list?!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dude yes. I would love to do this!


  The sticking mystery items in my mouth if the part that makes me say it's a no.


----------



## jenise (Oct 15, 2014)

Speaking of highlighters, I swatched some of the new ones while I was at the mall today. From left to right - bb pink , chanel holiday, bb bronze & on the top is copper diamond. I didn't like the pink bobbi brown or the Chanel as it was too silver imo but I definitely want copper diamond and the bronze one!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry to hear that Melrose. I hope it's not Hodgkin's lymphoma.  Are you open to seeking another specialist for a second opinion?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> Speaking of highlighters, I swatched some of the new ones while I was at the mall today. From left to right - bb pink , chanel holiday, bb bronze & on the top is copper diamond. I didn't like the pink bobbi brown or the Chanel as it was too silver imo but I definitely want copper diamond and the bronze one!!


  I'm not sure with the BB highlighters, I'd rather get Becca Opal.  More product for a lesser price and I'm pretty sure it will not disappoint me.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Melrose. I hope it's not Hodgkin's lymphoma.  Are you open to seeking another specialist for a second opinion?


 Thank you, yes, I'm planning to see some other doctors as well as soon as the results come back. I'm just glad my doctors are actually working together on this one. You know how sometimes their egos can get in the way, lol. The doctors I've seen so far have been pretty good about consulting and working with each other. Hope it continues.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


  Melrose, so sorry to hear this...my prayers for a speedy recovery will be with you.  Please keep us up to date.


----------



## jenise (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm not sure with the BB highlighters, I'd rather get Becca Opal.  More product for a lesser price and I'm pretty sure it will not disappoint me.


 Yes opal is lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


Oh Melrose, I'm sorry you've gotten such awful news. I hope your test results come back negative and they find out it's something else.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  :hug: :support:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


I am so sorry my friend! Praying for you love!   Get LC wicked you'll love it :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 15, 2014)

Ladies, I am thinking of buying a poofy jacket for winter and always go with black coats every year.  Would you just do black or would something like a light grey be pretty and different?  I'm on the fence, but I trust you all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I am thinking of buying a poofy jacket for winter and always go with black coats every year.  Would you just do black or would something like a light grey be pretty and different?  I'm on the fence, but I trust you all! :flower:


Actually I always get black..but a light grey or even a dark grey would lool really nice.  I picked up a grey for the winter recently


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll be thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I picked up a grey for the winter recently


  I'm glad I'm not the only one who always just gets black.  I want it to go with everything! But, I think grey might work for that, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who always just gets black.  I want it to go with everything! But, I think grey might work for that, too.


Grey would go with everything too. I have an obsession with black clothes, shoes and everything that color lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I am thinking of buying a poofy jacket for winter and always go with black coats every year.  Would you just do black or would something like a light grey be pretty and different?  I'm on the fence, but I trust you all!


  Do you want more like a stylish trench coat or more like can resist -20F weather?  I go for Columbia or Northface. They are 3 layered. I got a deep purple one with white and blue lining.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I am thinking of buying a poofy jacket for winter and always go with black coats every year.  Would you just do black or would something like a light grey be pretty and different?  I'm on the fence, but I trust you all! :flower:


I'm a black loving heaux! But I think a dark grey would be nice too if you want a change from black.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 15, 2014)

A BIG thanks to all you lovely ladies who are keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I truly appreciate it. Your kind words mean a lot more than you know. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Do you want more like a stylish trench coat or more like can resist -20F weather?  I go for Columbia or Northface. They are 3 layered. I got a deep purple one with white and blue lining.
> I'm thinking Patagonia.  I've never had one, but I've heard they hold up forever.  Probably just this basic one: http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/womens-down-sweater-jacket?p=84683-0
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> ...


  I know, me too! The majority of my clothes are black.  I really enjoy black clothes with a pretty color accent in an accessory.  So versatile.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


 I am so sorry you have to go through this. I really really hope the tests come back negative for HL and you are back to your healthy self in no time!! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What's on your new list?!


 I am planning on getting the hourglass blush palette now (lolll), guerlain sun brunette, dim light single or radiant light single, Almeriaa, becca topaz, Lancôme nude (the new foundation), the mini perfume set (Dior & MJ), Mufe studio case e/s set, FAB Cheers something set; audacious Anna, the pro beauty blender and maybe just maybe the boscia black set!! Wats on your final list buddy!! Mine is still subject to change every 30 minutes! I also wish some of the ardency pigments were back in stock ( good thing it isn't I guess) :haha:


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> A BIG thanks to all you lovely ladies who are keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I truly appreciate it. Your kind words mean a lot more than you know. I'll keep you posted.


  Full restoration be upon you my dear. I will include you in my prayers.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

I have no idea what to pick up from the sephora sale....uh do you ladies think it is crazy or dumb of me to want to pick some of the Sephora Lip Stains?
  I am thinking of maybe some KVD lippies too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry you are going through this. Will be thinking about you and hoping everything turns out ok!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea what to pick up from the sephora sale....uh do you ladies think it is crazy or dumb of me to want to pick some of the Sephora Lip Stains?
> I am thinking of maybe some KVD lippies too.


  Not crazy! I got one in the Give Me More Lip box and it's really nice.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea what to pick up from the sephora sale....uh do you ladies think it is crazy or dumb of me to want to pick some of the Sephora Lip Stains? I am thinking of maybe some KVD lippies too.


 Oh I totally forgot abt the kvd set!! No D not at all!! It's a really nice oppurtunity to explore something new or something you have been wanting to try for a while!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> A BIG thanks to all you lovely ladies who are keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I truly appreciate it. Your kind words mean a lot more than you know. I'll keep you posted.


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am planning on getting the hourglass blush palette now (lolll), guerlain sun brunette, dim light single or radiant light single, Almeriaa, becca topaz, Lancôme nude (the new foundation), the mini perfume set (Dior & MJ), Mufe studio case e/s set, FAB Cheers something set; audacious Anna, the pro beauty blender and maybe just maybe the boscia black set!! Wats on your final list buddy!! Mine is still subject to change every 30 minutes! I also wish some of the ardency pigments were back in stock ( good thing it isn't I guess) :haha:


:shock: that's some list!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Not crazy! I got one in the Give Me More Lip box and it's really nice.
> That Give Me more Lip box this year, I want. I saw a review on youtube
> 
> 
> ...


  You best add it to cart V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  True, you made a very good point. Alright good, I felt kinda odd because usually this is the time we all buy the bigger items because of the deal haha. Here I am with small items lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't think of anything I really want besides Leslie and Almeria since the holiday balls are gone


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :shock: that's some list!


 Some amount of trimming is def needed!!! It's like I am preparing for zombie apocalypse or something hboy:


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea what to pick up from the sephora sale....uh do you ladies think it is crazy or dumb of me to want to pick some of the Sephora Lip Stains?
> I am thinking of maybe some KVD lippies too.


  Not dumb at all! I've had my eye on the sephora cream lip stain in 07 for a while now.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't think of anything I really want besides Leslie and Almeria since the holiday balls are gone


 Becca highlighters, guerlain bronzer, some skincare stuff??? :amused:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Mmm.... Daryl     Yes, that's what your statement brought to mind.  Lol





Vineetha said:


> Some amount of trimming is def needed!!! It's like I am preparing for zombie apocalypse or something hboy:


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> A BIG thanks to all you lovely ladies who are keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I truly appreciate it. Your kind words mean a lot more than you know. I'll keep you posted.


  Hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmm.... Daryl     Yes, that's what your statement brought to mind.  Lol


 Yes !! I wouldn't mind that apocalypse though :lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am planning on getting the hourglass blush palette now (lolll), guerlain sun brunette, dim light single or radiant light single, Almeriaa, becca topaz, Lancôme nude (the new foundation), the mini perfume set (Dior & MJ), Mufe studio case e/s set, FAB Cheers something set; audacious Anna, the pro beauty blender and maybe just maybe the boscia black set!! Wats on your final list buddy!! Mine is still subject to change every 30 minutes! I also wish some of the ardency pigments were back in stock ( good thing it isn't I guess) :haha:


  LOL V!  I'm getting stuff tonight with the 10% off before they're sold out. ~ mini daisy duo 2x for Xmas gifts ~the bite lip pencil set ~too faced everything nice palette ~Elizabeth & James black/white set ~buxom two of a kind set  For the VIB rouge sale ~hourglass diffused light  ~hourglass blush palette ? I have 3 of the blushes in it so I'm on the fence  ~one of the fresh lipset to split to give to co-workers for Xmas along with Locctaine hands of Provence set  So far that's it.  I want to finish up my skincare products before I buy new stuff


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Becca highlighters, guerlain bronzer, some skincare stuff??? :amused:


I want a bronzer kinda, but I don't want to order one blind online, I'd like to try and get one at a counter so I know I'm getting the right shade. I'm pretty sure the Neiman Marcus up north has a  Guerlain counter.  I like the Becca highlighters, but I'm wanting the balls still and the chanel one so I'm going to hold off on Becca a bit.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes !! I wouldn't mind that apocalypse though :lmao:


Wouldn't mind it one bit!


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 15, 2014)

Does the Ambient Lighting Powder palette live up to the hype? I eye it every time but always pass because of the price.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Does the Ambient Lighting Powder palette live up to the hype? I eye it every time but always pass because of the price.


It's actually a decent deal if you think about how single powders are $45 each. I only have luminous light, but I love it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Does the Ambient Lighting Powder palette live up to the hype? I eye it every time but always pass because of the price.


  I love it! At least i doesn't accentuate pores or fine lines and wrinkles, so it can be used all over the face.


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 15, 2014)

Melrose said:


> A BIG thanks to all you lovely ladies who are keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I truly appreciate it. Your kind words mean a lot more than you know. I'll keep you posted.


  Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Does the Ambient Lighting Powder palette live up to the hype? I eye it every time but always pass because of the price.


  I use Dim Light all over and to set my under eye concealer and Radiant Light lightly over my bronzer. If you've been on the fence about trying the Ambient Light Powders, this is a great introduction palette. I've had mine for a couple of months and it still looks brand new!


  I think the only items I have in mind for the sale are a couple of Audacious lipsticks, maybe a MUFE Artist Shadow trio annnd the Bite Holiday set? I'm so indecisive before things go on sale/are released that I may say one thing and end up with something completely different. I blame MAC LE collections.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 15, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> You need them! I only have 01 Always Red and 03 Strawberry Kissed and they're amazing.
> 
> 
> I use Dim Light all over and to set my under eye concealer and Radiant Light lightly over my bronzer. If you've been on the fence about trying the Ambient Light Powders, this is a great introduction palette. I've had mine for a couple of months and it still looks brand new!
> ...


  I even bought the Hourglass brush that goes with the palette. It's a nice brush that picks up the right amount of product


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 15, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> So far that's it. I want to finish up my skincare products before I buy new stuff


  Yay!! Well thought list!!
  I really hope the mini daisy duo stays in stock. That would make a very cutesy gift!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Not dumb at all! I've had my eye on the sephora cream lip stain in 07 for a while now.


That's the exact one I am going to pick up lol


----------



## futurestrength (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been on a makeup cleanse for most of this year trying to use up my stash and hold off makeup purchases until this sale.
  The problem is that my cart is big, I have $1100 worth of stuff in my cart I've been eyeing all year (there are some xmas gifts in there too)
  I keep trying to cut it down but damn is it hard.
  I have both of the Hourglass palettes in there, a couple perfumes, Glamglow, some of the Sephora favorites kits and a few things from the ABH line I've been waiting to try along with some other lipsticks/foundations and potentially some xmas gifts. I'm honestly wondering if I should bother requalifying for VIB Rouge though (Rouge is the only reason I consider getting xmas gifts from Sephora) because it hasn't seemed great this year.

  I hit pan on my Mac Lightscapade and I'm wondering if any of y'all thought the Hourglass palette would be a suitable replacement, I'm NC15 so pale, any opinions?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

futurestrength said:


> I've been on a makeup cleanse for most of this year trying to use up my stash and hold off makeup purchases until this sale. The problem is that my cart is big, I have $1100 worth of stuff in my cart I've been eyeing all year (there are some xmas gifts in there too) I keep trying to cut it down but damn is it hard. I have both of the Hourglass palettes in there, a couple perfumes, Glamglow, some of the Sephora favorites kits and a few things from the ABH line I've been waiting to try along with some other lipsticks/foundations and potentially some xmas gifts. I'm honestly wondering if I should bother requalifying for VIB Rouge though (Rouge is the only reason I consider getting xmas gifts from Sephora) because it hasn't seemed great this year.  I hit pan on my Mac Lightscapade and I'm wondering if any of y'all thought the Hourglass palette would be a suitable replacement, I'm NC15 so pale, any opinions?


The  hourglass ambient lighting palette would be a great alternative. It is a great buy, for an even better price. You get to enjoy 3 diff shades over just one from MAC.  Go for iy. As for cutting down your sephora list, try cutting out items you have any second thoughts about.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm who here has dry skin?
  can anyone recommend a foundation to try?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmm who here has dry skin? can anyone recommend a foundation to try?


  What kindof coverage are you looking for? I usually mostly light/medium coverage foundations.   My top three would be -Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua (light coverage) -YSL Touche Eclat (light/medium) -NARS Sheer Glow (medium)  Neutrogena healthy skin has a place in my heart as well. That was my first foundation and its still a good one IMO.  Ive started using the Tarte powder foundation, the mineral one, and its AMAZING!! It looks so natural and the coverage is great. The staying power is awesome too. You dont need the brush, any smaller kabuki brush will work.   HTH


----------



## mel33t (Oct 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


  Thinking of you Melrose  Really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> HTH


  Light to Medium coverage, so the once you listed are perfect, thank you!
  Really the Tarte powder foundation, hmm I will look into it. I always figured a powder foundation would look well dry.
  But now I am looking forward to trying it. 
  I've used the Neutrogena Healthy skin in the past and love it. I should re-purchase it aswell. 

  Thank you so much mel!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Light to Medium coverage, so the once you listed are perfect, thank you! Really the Tarte powder foundation, hmm I will look into it. I always figured a powder foundation would look well dry. But now I am looking forward to trying it.  I've used the Neutrogena Healthy skin in the past and love it. I should re-purchase it aswell.   Thank you so much mel!


  You're welcome :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

[@]charismafulltv[/@]  I got the code!  Thank you soo much!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> @charismafulltv I got the code! Thank you soo much!


  I did too C!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

@charismafulltv I got the code, thank you!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did too C!!! THANK YOU!!!


  V did you order yet?  I keep going back & forth on stuff.  Are you getting the hourglass blush palette?  Should I get ted diffused light? I have dim, luminous and ethereal.  What's good for medium skin tone


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 16, 2014)

@charismafulltv I got my code as well!  Thank you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V did you order yet? I keep going back & forth on stuff. Are you getting the hourglass blush palette? Should I get ted diffused light? I have dim, luminous and ethereal. What's good for medium skin tone


  I did!! I got the blush palette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think both diffused & Radiant will look really pretty on medium skintones!! I got moodlight since i liked the idea of a lavender pink powder!!


  Edit: This is a writeup on the shades for diff skintones. This is what I went by!

  http://www.loveandliquor.co/2013/07/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders.html


----------



## Subparbrina (Oct 16, 2014)

@charismafulltv You and your cousin are angels. Thanks again!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

I wish the Holiday Balls had magically appeared back on the site.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish the Holiday Balls had magically appeared back on the site.


  I did not go haywire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! And Also ditched Becca for Kon Gen Do!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish the Holiday Balls had magically appeared back on the site. :haha:


  Anything for you N?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did not go haywire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Anything for you N?


  I only have Leslie & Almeria in my cart right now, might toss the purple beauty blender in as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmmm......Dore 04 or Almeria?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......Dore 04 or Almeria?


  Dore 04 --something different!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did!! I got the blush palette!! :haha:  I think both diffused & Radiant will look really pretty on medium skintones!! I got moodlight since i liked the idea of a lavender pink powder!!   Edit: This is a writeup on the shades for diff skintones. This is what I went by!  http://www.loveandliquor.co/2013/07/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders.html


  Thanks V going to go with Radiant!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm......Dore 04 or Almeria?


  Dore 04!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got 2 things Hourglass blush palette Hourglass radiant light   Saved 20 bucks before taxes  What did everyone get?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What did everyone get?


  Nice picks! Just Leslie & Almeria here. I want Dore 04, but I am going to try and get another code and order that next week if possible. I have some monsters I promised to take to the movies on Saturday and want to be able to get snacks. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nice picks! Just Leslie & Almeria here. I want Dore 04, but I am going to try and get another code and order that next week if possible. I have some monsters I promised to take to the movies on Saturday and want to be able to get snacks. lol


  LOL!! Movies and snacks -- that's a small fortune right there!   Yeah I didn't want to go too crazy.. I had a bunch of things in my basket but after really thinking about it...ended up with just the 2


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah I didn't want to go too crazy.. I had a bunch of things in my basket but after really thinking about it...ended up with just the 2


  Yeah it is!  Even with the early bird pricing it's a bit much lol
  I haven't checked out yet and am thinking I might just wait until next week to order and just do one order. Plus, who knows maybe the holiday balls will restock by then. (wishful thinking, I know. lol)
  I like those small thought out hauls where you know you just got exactly what you really wanted.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea what to pick up from the sephora sale....uh do you ladies think it is crazy or dumb of me to want to pick some of the Sephora Lip Stains?
> I am thinking of maybe some KVD lippies too.


  I'm planning on getting the gift set lippies and I want to get some of her blushes


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope you guys get everything you've wanted. I suggest keeping another email/ emails as back up for later of the sales coz maybe more holiday collection will be up and meteorites might get restocked. I only got Almeria and BB bronze glow. @NaomiH Dore meteorites are awesome and will last you forever!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you guys get everything you've wanted. I suggest keeping another email/ emails as back up for later of the sales coz maybe more holiday collection will be up and meteorites might get restocked. I only got Almeria and BB bronze glow. @NaomiH Dore meteorites are awesome and will last you forever!


  I got my code Doll !! Thanks again can't wait to place my order tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What did everyone get?


  The MJ mini set X 2
  Guerlain Sun Brunette Light Sheer Bronzer
  Hourglass Dimlight
  Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette
  Koh Gen Do Illuminator 1L01
  FAB Cheers to FAB Skin
  Nirvana Rollerball set!!
  Boscia Black set

  I really wanted to get a foundation but owing to shade confusion decided to wait!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you guys get everything you've wanted. I suggest keeping another email/ emails as back up for later of the sales coz maybe more holiday collection will be up and meteorites might get restocked. I only got Almeria and BB bronze glow. @NaomiH Dore meteorites are awesome and will last you forever!








 Thanks a lot C!!!
  Also let us know how you like the BB bronze glow one!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The MJ mini set X 2
> Guerlain Sun Brunette Light Sheer Bronzer
> Hourglass Dimlight
> Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette
> ...


  Smart move!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Smart move!


  Buddy I forgot Mia Wallace AGAIN!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy I forgot Mia Wallace AGAIN!!


  Toss it in your cart and place another order at some point before the sale ends!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Toss it in your cart and place another order at some point before the sale ends!


  It is now in my cart! Damn I keep forgetting that lippie!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 16, 2014)

There's so many things I want but I'm trying to narrow my list down to what I actually will use lol I'm such an impulse buyer.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you guys get everything you've wanted. I suggest keeping another email/ emails as back up for later of the sales coz maybe more holiday collection will be up and meteorites might get restocked. I only got Almeria and BB bronze glow. @NaomiH Dore meteorites are awesome and will last you forever!





charismafulltv said:


> I hope you guys get everything you've wanted. I suggest keeping another email/ emails as back up for later of the sales coz maybe more holiday collection will be up and meteorites might get restocked. I only got Almeria and BB bronze glow. @NaomiH Dore meteorites are awesome and will last you forever![/quote/]


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The MJ mini set X 2 Guerlain Sun Brunette Light Sheer Bronzer Hourglass Dimlight Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette Koh Gen Do Illuminator 1L01 FAB Cheers to FAB Skin Nirvana Rollerball set!! Boscia Black set  I really wanted to get a foundation but owing to shade confusion decided to wait!!


  Nice haul!  Yay you got 2 of the daisy minis!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice haul! Yay you got 2 of the daisy minis!


  Cutesy Gift option!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> There's so many things I want but I'm trying to narrow my list down to what I actually will use lol I'm such an impulse buyer.


  I know I'm the same way I keep changing my cart lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice haul! Yay you got 2 of the daisy minis!


  Those minis are so adorable they make the perfect gift


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those minis are so adorable they make the perfect gift


  They really are!! In obsessed with them! LOL!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> They really are!! In obsessed with them! LOL!


 Get the HG ambient lighting palette


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys, word of advice get a backup email/ emails for later coz there might be more holiday collection up b4 the 29th. 1 unique code per email


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Get the HG ambient lighting palette


  Thanks C!  I got it last year.  I'll prob get diffused next month!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Guys, word of advice get a backup email/ emails for later coz there might be more holiday collection up b4 the 29th. 1 unique code per email


  LOL!! You are too sweet!  My husband is going to give be the side-eye if any more boxes come.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

And VIB sale is in November too!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought the hourglass blush palette with a 10% off code, plus I got vice 3, pulp fiction palette and naked illuminating powder on UD's site with their 20% off so I think I'm good for the week (plus I just got Lorac's mega pro lol). I just put everything I've been eyeing in my sephora cart and it's $370 ouch...


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi is there a dior mini perfume set I cannot find it   My code didnt come through from one of the girls on here but thanks though  I got a code from another girl on Fb  So I'm very greatful for that from one of my polish friends


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


  Did you check your Spam box? Mine was in my spam box.


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Did you check your Spam box? Mine was in my spam box.


 So was my roommates!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> So was my roommates!


  Jenise!  Did you get anything yet?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

I wanted to Anastasia contour kit but it's sold out!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise!  Did you get anything yet?


 Yes! Bobbi brown copper diamond and bronze glow and Dior star foundation! I want other things too but I'm waiting lol how about you? Hope you and your family are doing great


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes! Bobbi brown copper diamond and bronze glow and Dior star foundation! I want other things too but I'm waiting lol how about you? Hope you and your family are doing great


  Thanks J  -  we're good!  I got the hourglass blush palette and the radiant light powder.   Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi is there a dior mini perfume set I cannot find it   My code didnt come through from one of the girls on here but thanks though  I got a code from another girl on Fb  So I'm very greatful for that from one of my polish friends


 Sent you a PM


----------



## tararachel (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi there girls!! Does anyone have a code they would be willing to share. I was lucky enought to receive one from miss TT last year! Thank you all so very much!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi ladies I bought  Kat von don mini lipstick set  Marc Jacob mini perfume set  Sephora lipstain my first ever one in 03 Hourglass blush pallette been wanting that for ages  Dior iconic curl mini set   My free birthday gift make up for ever set And three free samples   Spent a lot but worth it saved 30 dollars   Not bad ah


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

She looks so gorgeous!
  http://www.byrdie.com/danai-gurira-fall-beauty-trends-2014/slide8


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She looks so gorgeous!
> http://www.byrdie.com/danai-gurira-fall-beauty-trends-2014/slide8


  Indeed she is!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Indeed she is!! Gorgeous!!!


  And some of those outfits!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And some of those outfits!


  Well done photo shoot too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a pretty busy day today Buddy, just feeling REALLY Sleepy now!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Well done photo shoot too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Had a pretty busy day today Buddy, just feeling REALLY Sleepy now!!!


  You have my permission to go home and take a nap!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You have my permission to go home and take a nap!


  Why, Thank you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am starting in about exactly 8 minutes!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Why, Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I wish I was leaving in 8 minutes.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She looks so gorgeous!
> http://www.byrdie.com/danai-gurira-fall-beauty-trends-2014/slide8


  Very beautiful indeed !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You have my permission to go home and take a nap!


 
  Did you girls place your sephora order already? What did you get?


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm jelly of all you ladies with F&F codes! :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

So happy you ladies got all you wanted from Sephora


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So happy you ladies got all you wanted from Sephora


  D !!! Did you place your order? I forgot to ask if you picked up Tamanna Palette!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 16, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@], I saw a couple pages back you were looking for a new foundation. Did you get something with the sale?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D !!! Did you place your order? I forgot to ask if you picked up Tamanna Palette!


Couldn't yet V, dunno if I'll be able to.  Nah never picked up the tamanna palette, but friends have and loved it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@], I saw a couple pages back you were looking for a new foundation. Did you get something with the sale?


Oh no, I'd sample them first before buying.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no, I'd sample them first before buying.


 A smart move! I thought maybe you were going to play a little shade match roulette and just order online!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Did you girls place your sephora order already? What did you get?


  I haven't placed mine yet, kinda waiting (hoping) the Guerlain holiday balls get restocked. If they don't in the next few days, I'm getting NARS Leslie lipstick, NARS Almeria blush and Guerlain Meteorites in Dore 04!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> A smart move! I thought maybe you were going to play a little shade match roulette and just order online!


Never haha. I did once and it was awful :shock:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't placed mine yet, kinda waiting (hoping) the Guerlain holiday balls get restocked. If they don't in the next few days, I'm getting NARS Leslie lipstick, NARS Almeria blush and Guerlain Meteorites in Dore 04!


  Great list!! You need to tell me how you like the Almeria blush?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Great list!! You need to tell me how you like the Almeria blush?


  Will do milady!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Will do milady!


  I have my eyes on Liv and Bette but I think I probably have a Mac lipstick similar to those colors lmao!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I have my eyes on Liv and Bette but I think I probably have a Mac lipstick similar to those colors lmao!


  They're all so pretty! I'm liking those two as well as a few others, but I told myself I'm going to be good and only get Leslie since that's my mom's name. Lippy addict life is hard.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're all so pretty! I'm liking those two as well as a few others, but I told myself I'm going to be good and only get Leslie since that's my mom's name. Lippy addict life is hard.


  I know being a lippy addict is so hard ... I keep trying to convince myself I don't need them


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys, we should be on the look out for the restock on the meteorites. We can call it the meteor watch! Lol


----------



## Melrose (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Speaking of highlighters, I swatched some of the new ones while I was at the mall today. From left to right - bb pink , chanel holiday, bb bronze & on the top is copper diamond. I didn't like the pink bobbi brown or the Chanel as it was too silver imo but I definitely want copper diamond and the bronze one!!


 I was interested in BB's copper diamond as well but was hesitant I order since there are no BB counters anywhere close by me. Would you happen to know how it compares to Mac superb or Fairly Precious?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know being a lippy addict is so hard ... I keep trying to convince myself I don't need them


  Easier said than done.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Guys, we should be on the look out for the restock on the meteorites. We can call it the meteor watch! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Did anyone notice that the Chanel Camelia de Plumes powder is $72 on the Dillard's site vs $76 on Nordies?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Also MAC's Hearts Aflame is still available on Dillards.com for anyone who may of wanted it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Did anyone notice that the Chanel Camelia de Plumes powder is $72 on the Dillard's site vs $76 on Nordies?








 Nope I didnt!!  I never go to that site bec of the shipping


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope I didnt!!  I never go to that site bec of the shipping


  I don't normally either, but I wanted to see if they had the option to buy online and pickup in store like Nordies does (they don't). It's so silly that even with $156.50 in my cart over there, my shipping is still at $8.50. NO THANK YOU!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't normally either, but I wanted to see if they had the option to buy online and pickup in store like Nordies does (they don't). It's so silly that even with $156.50 in my cart over there, my shipping is still at $8.50. NO THANK YOU!


  What are you serious?? I love this GIF


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What are you serious?? I love this GIF


  Sadly, I am.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sadly, I am.


  wow! screw that lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> wow! screw that lmao


  Jerks.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Jerks.


  yea no kidding!! Is that the Chanel Highlighting powder in your cart?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Whoa!!! Jerks indeed! At the very least Macy's does offer free shipping over $50 and so does MOST retailers if nt free!! ooh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Whoa!!! Jerks indeed! At the very least Macy's does offer free shipping over $50 and so does MOST retailers if nt free!!


  Exactly why I never shop Dillard's online unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> yea no kidding!! Is that the Chanel Highlighting powder in your cart?


  It is! Now that I see it for $4 cheaper on Dillard's online than Nordies online, I'm going to have to hit up the Dillard's Chanel counter soon! Though maybe I should just get it through Nordies so I can get eBates cashback.....


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is! Now that I see it for $4 cheaper on Dillard's online than Nordies online, I'm going to have to hit up the Dillard's Chanel counter soon! Though maybe I should just get it through Nordies so I can get eBates cashback.....


  It's $4.00 cheaper cause they get you with the shipping!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I was interested in BB's copper diamond as well but was hesitant I order since there are no BB counters anywhere close by me. Would you happen to know how it compares to Mac superb or Fairly Precious?


 I can swatch it next to both when my copper diamond comes next week!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It's $4.00 cheaper cause they get you with the shipping!!


Yeah really! Now that I think about it the price difference isn't really all that important because to actually save the  four bucks I'd have to drive up there and use precious gas.lol


----------



## Melrose (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> I can swatch it next to both when my copper diamond comes next week!


 Thank you! Copper diamond looks so pretty.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> I can swatch it next to both when my copper diamond comes next week!


  @Jenise Which do you prefer between Copper brown shimmer brick & Bronze glow highlight (probably the less shimmery version??) Thanks!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you! Copper diamond looks so pretty.


 It seriously is! I didn't even like it until I swatched it in store and became obssesed! I just got sandstone about a month ago and it was my favorite but I think copper diamond is gonna take its spot!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @Jenise Which do you prefer between Copper brown shimmer brick & Bronze glow highlight (probably the less shimmery version??) Thanks!


 Copper diamond does not have as much shimmer as bronze glow which is slightly peachier! I prefer copper diamond but I love both


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Copper diamond does not have as much shimmer as bronze glow and is slightly peachier! I prefer copper diamond but I love both


  Okies Thanks!! I think I will pick up Copper Diamond! Any idea if its the same one (repromote from few years back??) that was released a while ago!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okies Thanks!! I think I will pick up Copper Diamond! Any idea if its the same one (repromote from few years back??) that was released a while ago!!


 Yes someone asked bobbi brown on Twitter and they said it is a repromote! The swatches from the first release don't do it justice imo so I think it was changed slightly (ala Mac LOL)


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes someone asked bobbi brown on Twitter and they said it is a repromote! The swatches from the first release don't do it justice imo so I think it was changed slightly (ala Mac LOL)


  Sure would have!! I think it came out somewhere in 2010 or so!!

  Bronze Glow looks so very pretty here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  https://juliasallure.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/bobbi-brown-bronze-glow-highlight-powder/


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sure would have!! I think it came out somewhere in 2010 or so!!  Bronze Glow looks so very pretty here!! :shock:  https://juliasallure.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/bobbi-brown-bronze-glow-highlight-powder/


 It does look pretty there!! I only wanted copper at first but once I swatched bronze I had to have it :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> It does look pretty there!! I only wanted copper at first but once I swatched bronze I had to have it


  Now I am confused as to what to order LOL!! Bronze glow???


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now I am confused as to what to order LOL!! Bronze glow???


 Both!!!!! You can never have too many highlighters :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Both!!!!! You can never have too many highlighters








 Knew you were gonna say that!!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Both!!!!! You can never have too many highlighters :lol:


  YES! Get all the highlighters.


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  Knew you were gonna say that!!


 :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 What is it Buddy??


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  What is it Buddy??


Just giggling at the highlighter talk :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just giggling at the highlighter talk








 So you see that I am back to square one!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  So you see that I am back to square one!!


You might as well grab them now on discount because you know you're going to end up with them anyway.  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You might as well grab them now on discount because you know you're going to end up with them anyway.


  Buddy!!!! what was that thought I had yest ?Something along the lines of  "just another highlighter"


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You might as well grab them now on discount because you know you're going to end up with them anyway.  :lol:


 Exactly!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy!!!! what was that thought I had yest ?Something along the lines of  "just another highlighter" :lmao:


I think we all knew that was pure poppycock! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Exactly!!


 She isn't fooling anyone.  :haha:


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She isn't fooling anyone.  :haha:


 Definitely not!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

You slap those highlighters in your cart yet, Buddy? oke:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You slap those highlighters in your cart yet, Buddy? oke:


  LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't worn makeup all week :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You slap those highlighters in your cart yet, Buddy? oke:


 It is slapped in alright!! :lol: I am ooh aaahing over which one; the highlighter or shimmer brick !!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't worn makeup all week :sigh:


 :shock:  why buddy!! PS: Makes sense since we were quite busy buying some :lol:


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't worn makeup all week :sigh:


 Omg me either!! Too busy w school and I sleep until the last minute possible :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is slapped in alright!! :lol: I am ooh aaahing over which one; the highlighter or shimmer brick !!!


I think we already know the answer to that question. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Omg me either!! Too busy w school and I sleep until the last minute possible :lol:


Same here in regards to staying in bed as long as possible I've been having a hard time getting up in the morning get and just end up not having the time.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

Because morning comes too early,Buddy :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :shock:  why buddy!! PS: Makes sense since we were quite busy buying some :lol:


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't worn makeup all week :sigh:


 I've worn the same tired ass look for two  weeks even  though  I have 3 bags of new items to try


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 16, 2014)

Why is it that I can get my lipstick to apply PERFECTLY in no time at all... when I have no where to go and I'm just playing around! But in the morning, I always mess it up. lol


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here in regards to staying in bed as long as possible I've been having a hard time getting up in the morning get and just end up not having the time.


 Yes I hate waking up :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I've worn the same tired ass look for two  weeks even  though  I have 3 bags of new items to try


I've done that too. I wore makeup all last week but the only thing I changed was the lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Why is it that I can get my lipstick to apply PERFECTLY in no time at all... when I have no where to go and I'm just playing around! But in the morning, I always mess it up. lol


because mornings are the


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes I hate waking up :lol:


Me too. I'm not now, never have been and probably never will be a morning person and I hate being forced out of bed by an obnoxious alarm. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes I hate waking up :lol:





NaomiH said:


> Me too. I'm not now, never have been and probably never will be a morning person and I hate being forced out of bed by an obnoxious alarm. Lol


 Me too!! I always avoid anything before 10 :haha: These days I drag myself to work early just so that I can get out by 4 !!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Except on MAC launch days of course :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

If I get Just one now shimmer brick or highlighter


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If I get Just one now shimmer brick or highlighter


  V I'm liking the Copper Diamond!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

I always wear makeup to work but if I'm just around town, I don't wear makeup. But school, work and blogging has been tough to juggle lately. Midterms is coming up next week and I do have a talk the week after next


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I always wear makeup to work but if I'm just around town, I don't wear makeup. But school, work and blogging has been tough to juggle lately. Midterms is coming up next week and I do have a talk the week after next


  You're a busy girl!  What are you going to school for?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> If I get Just one now shimmer brick or highlighter


  highlight <3
  I am sure it will sell out first lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I always wear makeup to work but if I'm just around town, I don't wear makeup. But school, work and blogging has been tough to juggle lately. Midterms is coming up next week and I do have a talk the week after next


  Wow! That IS a lot of Juggling C!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> highlight <3
> I am sure it will sell out first lol
> Thank youu!!How are you liking the one you got so far!! Do you find it overly shimmery???
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


  Both are sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang I even went to Sephora yest and did not even think of swatching it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Why is it that I can get my lipstick to apply PERFECTLY in no time at all... when I have no where to go and I'm just playing around! But in the morning, I always mess it up. lol


  It sucks right lol
  Same shit happens to me all the time


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Copper Diamond is online only????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

I am trying out the Bare Skin foundation from bare minerals and ya'll this stuff stinks!
  But it feels so nice!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am trying out the Bare Skin foundation from bare minerals and ya'll this stuff stinks!
> But it feels so nice!


  Scented or like Stinks Stinks D??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Scented or like Stinks Stinks D??


  Like Stink stinks V! I can't pin point what exactly, but I have smelled this before.
  the finish is lovely, feels really smooth, looks great but this scent


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You're a busy girl!  What are you going to school for?


 For hrs school. This is my last semester and I'll have my thesis this Spring and I'm done yippee


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Okies! Sooooooo I got Bronze Glow!! phew!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> For hrs school. This is my last semester and I'll have my thesis this Spring and I'm done yippee


 I meant grad school not hrs school


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 16, 2014)

Got some stuff with the Sephora F&F discount. I forgot to use ebates! Oh well, still a great deal.   I got: Sephora Favorites Beauty Unmasked UD Perversion mascara Nest Dahlia & Vines rollerball Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette UD Full Frontal Lip Stash   Alterna Caviar Moisture Trio (trial sized) Buxom Vanity Lash 100 pt reward


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

It's been a while since sephora shipped on the same day! Good to see that the order is shipped!! Yay!!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like Stink stinks V! I can't pin point what exactly, but I have smelled this before. the finish is lovely, feels really smooth, looks great but this scent


 Hmm I never noticed the scent I have to go smell mine now! And btw my blow shipped!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It's been a while since sephora shipped on the same day! Good to see that the order is shipped!! Yay!!!


Yay V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hmm I never noticed the scent I have to go smell mine now! And btw my blow shipped!


Yay glad Blow shipped. Maybe it's just me, I hope it is because I love it.


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay glad Blow shipped. Maybe it's just me, I hope it is because I love it.


 Thanks to you and everyone else I would've never known!! And yes the finish is love


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Got some stuff with the Sephora F&F discount. I forgot to use ebates! Oh well, still a great deal.   I got: Sephora Favorites Beauty Unmasked UD Perversion mascara Nest Dahlia & Vines rollerball Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette UD Full Frontal Lip Stash   Alterna Caviar Moisture Trio (trial sized) Buxom Vanity Lash 100 pt reward


 Nice picks!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like Stink stinks V! I can't pin point what exactly, but I have smelled this before. the finish is lovely, feels really smooth, looks great but this scent


 Eww  that's so bad when something perform so well but we can't use since the smell is overpowering!! ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

@jenise I ended up picking the highlighter!! Will wait for your swatch to get CD shimmer brick either before fnf ends or during VIB sale!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @jenise I ended up picking the highlighter!! Will wait for your swatch to get CD shimmer brick either before fnf ends or during VIB sale!!


 Yay! Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow since it was already shipped!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Eww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It smells bad, I was thinking when I grabbed the sample it didn't smell.
  Maybe I didn't shake it enough, I know this certain foundation has to be. 

  edit: I was thinking about how it smelled all night and came to the conclusion it smells like Cortis(z)one cream haha.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay! Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow since it was already shipped!


 Sephora was being late with the shipments last few times I ordered but I was happy to see the orders being fulfilled on the same day!! Thanks!! I can See another order coming up tomm :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Who picked up the KVD mini set?


----------



## jenise (Oct 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora was being late with the shipments last few times I ordered but I was happy to see the orders being fulfilled on the same day!! Thanks!! I can See another order coming up tomm :haha:


  Exact same! One of my orders has delivery for tomorrow but the other one hasn't updated 


Dolly Snow said:


> Who picked up the KVD mini set?


 I picked it up when it was first released and loveeeee it'! They really picked great colors for the set


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I meant grad school not hrs school


  That's great Charisma! That's a lot of work!  Yay for it being your last semester!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

TGIF!!! I'm glad this week is over.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> TGIF!!! I'm glad this week is over.


 Me too! ompom: Well, I work weekends too, but my shifts don't start until the afternoon so I can sleep in a bit.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Me too! ompom: Well, I work weekends too, but my shifts don't start until the afternoon so I can sleep in a bit.


 Yay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> TGIF!!! I'm glad this week is over.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 17, 2014)

So I'm at work because I have to be, but both of the providers that work in my clinic are out of office today.  Basically, after I do some basic data entry stuff they'll be paying me to sit here.  I feel guilty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have a mandatory new staff lunch for two hours this afternoon.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

It was a busy night but now I can sleep. We'll be leaving for KC tonight and visit my in laws for the weekend


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> It seriously is! I didn't even like it until I swatched it in store and became obssesed! I just got sandstone about a month ago and it was my favorite but I think copper diamond is gonna take its spot!


 Omg! Sandstone is the other one I've been debating on getting as well. I've gone back and forth looking at online swatches of sandstone and copper diamond and can't decide which one to order. I just ordered becca rose gold and it should arrive today but I want something unlike the highlighters I already have. I hope I like RG.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am trying out the Bare Skin foundation from bare minerals and ya'll this stuff stinks! But it feels so nice!


 Lol, I bought it and have the same problem. It's got a pretty funky smell going on!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It was a busy night but now I can sleep. We'll be leaving for KC tonight and visit my in laws for the weekend


  Have a safe & fun trip!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> These days I drag myself to work early just so that I can get out by 4 !!!


  Same here and sometimes even 10 seems a bit early.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I always wear makeup to work but if I'm just around town, I don't wear makeup. But school, work and blogging has been tough to juggle lately. Midterms is coming up next week and I do have a talk the week after next


  That's a ton of juggling!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Buxom Vanity Lash 100 pt reward


  Nice haul!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> TGIF!!! I'm glad this week is over.








TGIF!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It was a busy night but now I can sleep. We'll be leaving for KC tonight and visit my in laws for the weekend


  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Lol! Love it girl. TGIF indeed!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol! Love it girl. TGIF indeed!


  Howdy Melrose! Happy Friday!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


  Morning!!!! I am feeling so SLEEPY (and hungry?) today


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Melrose! Happy Friday!


 Good morning Naomi! Happy Friday to you as well! If only the weekends were as long as the weekdays.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Morning!!!! I am feeling so SLEEPY (and hungry?) today


  I'm really sleepy too. I've been feeling quite drained this whole week and I don't know why.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning Naomi! Happy Friday to you as well! If only the weekends were as long as the weekdays.


  You and me both! Or at least 4 day work weeks, I could get down with that!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Good Morning Brows!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Brows!!!


  Morning V !


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

I was a bad girl I placed my sephora order


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was a bad girl I placed my sephora order


  I was just gonna ask that!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you get Brows!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Morning Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was a bad girl I placed my sephora order


  I haven't placed mine yet, but I did add the 03 Meteorites to my basket along with the 04 ones, Leslie & Almeria. LOL

  Torn in which one to get at the moment.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't placed mine yet, but I did add the 03 Meteorites to my basket along with the 04 ones, Leslie & Almeria. LOL








 #buyalltheballs buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> #buyalltheballs buddy!


  I would if I could, but I can't at the moment it'll be either the holiday balls if they restock or the 03 or 04 this go round.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't placed mine yet, but I did add the 03 Meteorites to my basket along with the 04 ones, Leslie & Almeria. LOL
> 
> Torn in which one to get at the moment.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would if I could, but I can't at the moment it'll be either the holiday balls if they restock or the 03 or 04 this go round. :sigh:


 I'm using Dore and loved it. You won't regret it. I used it as an all over face powder which is also a color corrector, like won't make you look dull.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm using Dore and loved it. You won't regret it. I used it as an all over face powder which is also a color corrector, like won't make you look dull.


  I think I'll get the Dore ones and if I like those the 03. I need some colour correcting. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> #buyalltheballs buddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> 2- KVD blushes Por vida & Hexagram  1- Anastasia pomade brow  1- Anastasia brush #12 1- Beauty Blender sponge    And   The Anastasia contour kit (but I had to get that from their site) Sephora was sold out!!  Good Morning Buddy!!   oke:


 Great haul! Love the brow pomade. I got it in the makeup show. A little goes a long way. The beauty blender is not just a hype, I've been applying foundation with it and loved it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would if I could, but I can't at the moment it'll be either the holiday balls if they restock or the 03 or 04 this go round.


  I like 04 better for our skintone than 03. But Honestly from the perm lines, all the 3 go on very similar that you wouldnt be able to say which is which. All attribute the same effect though except the first one which is a tad coller than the rest. But with meteorites if you have one, adding more from the same line would be redundant bec in all honesty they all look the same once applied!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Holiday one is a bit more warm that 04 because of the red  and bronzey pearls and I love that more than 04.  So if there is a way you can get your hands on the same with the 20% off or otherwise that would be the one I recommend buddy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Great haul! Love the brow pomade. I got it in the makeup show. A little goes a long way. The beauty blender is not just a hype, I've been applying foundation with it and loved it.


  I know I've been wanting to try the brow pomade for the longest time and cause your awesome I was able to get it with you F&F code


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> 2- KVD blushes Por vida & Hexagram
> 1- Anastasia pomade brow
> 1- Anastasia brush #12
> 1- Beauty Blender sponge
> ...


  Yay! Awesome brows!! I have been thinking of picking up #12 for ages now!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like 04 better for our skintone than 03. But Honestly from the perm lines, all the 3 go on very similar that you wouldnt be able to say which is which. All attribute the same effect though except the first one which is a tad coller than the rest. But with meteorites if you have one, adding more from the same line would be redundant bec in all honesty they all look the same once applied!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Buddy! I'll keep a look out for the Holiday ones, if they pop up at Nordies and don't get restocked at Sephora before the sale is over, I may just bite the bullet and get them full price and end up with just getting Alermia, Leslie and a beauty blender at Sephora.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay! Awesome brows!! I have been thinking of picking up #12 for ages now!


  Me too V!! I'm just hoping I love the contour kit I don't have anything to contour my face


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Buddy! I'll keep a look out for the Holiday ones, if they pop up at Nordies and don't get restocked at Sephora before the sale is over, I may just bite the bullet and get them full price and end up with just getting Alermia, Leslie and a beauty blender at Sephora.


  It would have been nice if the code had not been online only. Then tracking down the meteorites to one of the stores makes sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pretty sure though that you will be able to get your hands on the same though since it is yet to launch everywhere else and Sephora is most likely to do restock too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too V!! I'm just hoping I love the contour kit I don't have anything to contour my face


  You will!! Its pretty nice Brows!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

C, the Bite matte lip crayons are seriously awesome. The qty is a bit less but they are really pigmented and applies like a true Matte!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You will!! Its pretty nice Brows!!!


  Oh goodie!! I just got stuff I really needed instead of buying stuff on impulse


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh goodie!! I just got stuff I really needed instead of buying stuff on impulse


  Its an awesome list too Brows!! Did you pick up the KVD lippie set??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its an awesome list too Brows!! Did you pick up the KVD lippie set??


  I really wanted to but I have so many that I haven't even wore yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe Santa will bring me one lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really wanted to but I have so many that I haven't even wore yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That one totally skipped my mind too!! Yeah Santa, we need more makeup!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That one totally skipped my mind too!! Yeah Santa, we need more makeup!!!


  Yes!! Santa bring us Make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had it in my cart kept removing then putting it back so then I just decided to get the Contour palette instead


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I've been wanting to try the brow pomade for the longest time and cause your awesome I was able to get it with you F&F code ompom:


 It took me a little bit to get used to how I should apply since I'm used to using the powder ones. Do swatches on the back of your hand first at different brush angles so you know if you wanted it sheerer or to fill sparse brows


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It would have been nice if the code had not been online only. Then tracking down the meteorites to one of the stores makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It doesn't seem my Sephora, Nordies, Dillards, Macy's or Neiman Marcus have Guerlain products in store besides the perfumes so online it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *moves to London*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C, the Bite matte lip crayons are seriously awesome. The qty is a bit less but they are really pigmented and applies like a true Matte!!


  Love the matte lip crayons! Well, I only have 1, but I love it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It took me a little bit to get used to how I should apply since I'm used to using the powder ones. Do swatches on the back of your hand first at different brush angles so you know if you wanted it sheerer or to fill sparse brows


  I know I use powder on my brows as well so I was a bit skeptical about using the dipbrow . Thanks! for the tip I'm going to try that


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Just stumbled on this guy's blog, check out the Makeup Store Atomic gloss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It doesn't seem my Sephora, Nordies, Dillards, Macy's or Neiman Marcus have Guerlain products in store besides the perfumes so online it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bloomies sucks! They have it on pre order and will ship it out in like 28 days!! Realllllyyyy
  I think all the retailers will have it by Nov buddy!! I also wish sephora restocks that Rouge G too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bloomies sucks! They have it on pre order and will ship it out in like 28 days!! Realllllyyyy
> I think all the retailers will have it by Nov buddy!! I also wish sephora restocks that Rouge G too!!


  I'm still moving to London! LOL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just stumbled on this guy's blog, check out the Makeup Store Atomic gloss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Its so pretty!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still moving to London! LOL!!!


  LOL dont wait! Let me try few more retailers


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL dont wait! Let me try few more retailers


  But I love London! AND I can then make a life out of stalking Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I love London! AND I can then make a life out of stalking Benedict Cumberbatch. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I love London! AND I can then make a life out of stalking Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  He's so handsome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's so handsome!


He really is and his buddy tom too. If you are moving to England, I am coming with you!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's so handsome!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...








 i thought we were moving to Italy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :whip:  i thought we were moving to Italy!!


Italy too. I'm going to have multi citizenship lol :lol:  So I can get oogled by Italians and show Tom he better snatch me up before someone else gets me :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I can get oogled by Italians and show Tom he better snatch me up before someone else gets me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just stumbled on this guy's blog, check out the Makeup Store Atomic gloss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So pretty!!


  Very! And can I please have his pouty lips?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you are moving to England, I am coming with you!


  Deal!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I love London! AND I can then make a life out of stalking Benedict Cumberbatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You girls are cray cray!! Your cracking me up


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i thought we were moving to Italy!!


  Can we at least stop for a bit in London once Sherlock starts filming again? I'd like to follow Benedict around all creepy like and stuff. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I can get oogled by Italians and show Tom he better snatch me up before someone else gets me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very! And can I please have his pouty lips?


  I know so jealous!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone tried the Dior Star foundation?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried the Dior Star foundation?


  I haven't but the reviews on Make up alley say it's not that good


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried the Dior Star foundation?


  I think @jenise had picked it up during the sale!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It doesn't seem my Sephora, Nordies, Dillards, Macy's or Neiman Marcus have Guerlain products in store besides the perfumes so online it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm jelly that you even have all those! The closest Nordstrom to me is quite the drive, as is NM.  I don't think there are Dillard's out here, but there was one where I went to school.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can we at least stop for a bit in London once Sherlock starts filming again? I'd like to follow Benedict around all creepy like and stuff. lol


  Definitely! You can spend the time trying to make the Queens Guard move while I follow him around!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm jelly that you even have all those! The closest Nordstrom to me is quite the drive, as is NM.  I don't think there are Dillard's out here, but there was one where I went to school.


  The standalone Sephora and the Nordies and Dillards are all in one mall about 20 minutes from my house. It has a Macy's but I've never been in it since it does not have a MAC counter. The Macy's with a MAC counter is pretty far up north in Lakeline mall along with another Sephora. The Neiman Marcus is even farther up north and seems to be a bit farther than where the other Macy's and only freestanding MAC store is, those from my house are about 40 or so minutes if I'm lucky enough to miss the downtown traffic. I've never been to the NM before and very rarely hit up the Macy's or MAC store because I really hate North Austin, but I love the people at the Nordies and Dillard's counters so I don't really feel like I'm missing much. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Definitely! You can spend the time trying to make the Queens Guard move while I follow him around!!


  I think you have our roles reversed.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't but the reviews on Make up alley say it's not that good


  Lame.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

I realized this morning that I'm running low on mine (MAC Studio Fix) and was thinking of trying something else. I really like the Studio Fix, but you know how the life goes. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I realized this morning that I'm running low on mine (MAC Studio Fix) and was thinking of trying something else. I really like the Studio Fix, but you know how the life goes. lol


  I need a new Foundation too and was thinking of the Lancome Nude Miracle. I can be down with different foundation finishes but I need exact shade match so it can be really difficult shopping for a foundation! I love NARS Sheer Glow that I use currently and it just makes sense to rebuy it but yeah I cant help the thought to venture!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I need a new Foundation too and was thinking of the Lancome Nude Miracle. I can be down with different foundation finishes but I need exact shade match so it can be really difficult shopping for a foundation! I love NARS Sheer Glow that I use currently and it just makes sense to rebuy it but yeah I cant help the thought to venture!


  I can't either, my skin is pretty oily though so I need something that will hold up during the day. I guess I could just get the Studio Fix again since I know for sure it works, but at the same time I want to fiddle around. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I need a new Foundation too and was thinking of the Lancome Nude Miracle. I can be down with different foundation finishes but I need exact shade match so it can be really difficult shopping for a foundation! I love NARS Sheer Glow that I use currently and it just makes sense to rebuy it but yeah I cant help the thought to venture!


  I wanted to try nars


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't either, my skin is pretty oily though so I need something that will hold up during the day. I guess I could just get the Studio Fix again since I know for sure it works, but at the same time I want to fiddle around. lol


  I'm sometimes tempted to try Studio Fix just because of the heavy coverage, but my skin is super dry so it's probably not a good bet.  The new-ish mineralize one looks nice, but the coverage isn't high enough.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't either, my skin is pretty oily though so I need something that will hold up during the day. I guess I could just get the Studio Fix again since I know for sure it works, but at the same time I want to fiddle around. lol


  My skin is pretty oily so I get nervous to try anything liquid ..I hate it !!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My skin is pretty oily so I get nervous to try anything liquid ..I hate it !!


  I must be the only one, But I really dont like F&B. Def wont recommend it for oily skin too Brows!! Nars Sheer Glow one is really nice but again it can build up a sheen if the skin is oily. My best reco would be Lancome teint Idole Ultra if you can find a shade match. Its a really lovely foundation!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm sometimes tempted to try Studio Fix just because of the heavy coverage, but my skin is super dry so it's probably not a good bet.  The new-ish mineralize one looks nice, but the coverage isn't high enough.


  which one in liquid or powder form? Yea I didn't like the mineralized one I felt it didn't have enough coverage for me


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing too I was thinking of trying the mac F&B foundation I wonder if it's any good
> I wanted to try nars


  I hear it's good, but I've been wary to try it since I'm oily.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm sometimes tempted to try Studio Fix just because of the heavy coverage, but my skin is super dry so it's probably not a good bet.  The new-ish mineralize one looks nice, but the coverage isn't high enough.


  I wanted to try the mineralize one until I read somewhere it was best for drier skin. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hear it's good, but I've been wary to try it since I'm oily.


  Yea I hear good things too about it but now I don't know... Maybe I'll try it sample and see how I like it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My skin is pretty oily so I get nervous to try anything liquid ..I hate it !!


  I have a hard time finding a liquid that doesn't just slide off my face, but I really prefer the coverage to powders. I've been liking Studio Fix the last few months and Tarte's Amazonian clay foundation was pretty good as was a Lorac one whose name escapes me. I even had good luck with Revlon's Colorstay Whipped!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have a hard time finding a liquid that doesn't just slide off my face, but I really prefer the coverage to powders. I've been liking Studio Fix the last few months and Tarte's Amazonian clay foundation was pretty good as was a Lorac one whose name escapes me. I even had good luck with Revlon's Colorstay Whipped!


  I know that my exact problem that's why I've always stuck to Mac studio fix cause I prefer powder as well. Anytime I try something else I hate then go back to good ole studio fix lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know that my exact problem that's why I've always stuck to Mac studio fix cause I prefer powder as well. Anytime I try something else I hate then go back to good ole studio fix lmao!!


  Oh no, I prefer liquids to powders, sorry. I've never tried the Studio Fix powder, only the liquid. Maybe I'll grab that. I do like the Careblend powder though, it actually holds up pretty decently and I like using it for when I want lighter coverage.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, I prefer liquids to powders, sorry. I've never tried the Studio Fix powder, only the liquid. Maybe I'll grab that. I do like the Careblend powder though, it actually holds up pretty decently and I like using it for when I want lighter coverage.


  oh!! I thought you used Studio fix powder you really need to try it I like it cause it doesn't make me look oily at all and the coverage is pretty good for being a powder. Doesn't make you look cakey IMO


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have a hard time finding a liquid that doesn't just slide off my face, but I really prefer the coverage to powders. I've been liking Studio Fix the last few months and Tarte's Amazonian clay foundation was pretty good as was a Lorac one whose name escapes me. I even had good luck with Revlon's Colorstay Whipped!


  I've been really wanting to try the Colorstay Whipped, but I hate blind buying foundation. I'd rather spend $30 on a foundation that I know is perfect on my skin than $30 on three different drugstore foundations with only one possible match.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oddly, NARS Sheer Glow does not last on my skin for some reason. I don't have oily skin so it isn't that. Maybe I should try it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah that sucks, but I lucked out and picked my match on the first go by bringing in another foundation and comparing through the container. lol
  I liked it, but I was never crazy about the packaging, I prefer pumps on my foundations which is one of the reasons I haven't re-bought it. Don't like having to scoop foundation out or dip my brush directly into the container.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2014)

Hiiii guys!!  Who's moving to London? I want in!! I want to see Harry Potter and go to Hogwarts. My acceptance letter was lost in the mail :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Who's moving to London? I want in!! I want to see Harry Potter and go to Hogwarts. My acceptance letter was lost in the mail


  Mine was lost too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I loved seeing some of the filming sites for the HP movies, I was geeking out all over the place! lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

After all the shit I've been through over the last couple months, I've been strongly considering getting a tattoo. My favorite move of all time is Memoirs of a Geisha, and I identify really strongly with Sayuri's character. I'm thinking about getting a friend to draw up a sketch of her and getting it tattooed on my back or hip. Not sure though - my dad has mentioned disownment if I get one lol. I usually get my hair cut with major life changes but I'm rather liking my long locks, so I need some sort of change! LOL


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> which one in liquid or powder form? Yea I didn't like the mineralized one I felt it didn't have enough coverage for me


 Liquid! I hate powders. They just accentuate how dry I am.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> After all the shit I've been through over the last couple months, I've been strongly considering getting a tattoo. My favorite move of all time is Memoirs of a Geisha, and I identify really strongly with Sayuri's character. I'm thinking about getting a friend to draw up a sketch of her and getting it tattooed on my back or hip. Not sure though - my dad has mentioned disownment if I get one lol. I usually get my hair cut with major life changes but I'm rather liking my long locks, so I need some sort of change! LOL


  Oh that could be a beautiful tattoo! My mom has always been against tattoos, but I decided back in the day to just go on and do what I was going to do. She eventually got over it. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that could be a beautiful tattoo! My mom has always been against tattoos, but I decided back in the day to just go on and do what I was going to do. She eventually got over it. lol


Honestly I think he would too. I've always been the good one (as far as he knows... lol) so I think he'd get really mad at me for a month, and then get over it. We're not "close" in the sense that I can tell him things, but I am the closest family member he has and I've worked really damn hard to keep a relationship with him. I don't think he'd let it go over a tattoo.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Honestly I think he would too. I've always been the good one (as far as he knows... lol) so I think he'd get really mad at me for a month, and then get over it. We're not "close" in the sense that I can tell him things, but I am the closest family member he has and I've worked really damn hard to keep a relationship with him. I don't think he'd let it go over a tattoo.


  She balked at the first 2 and then just gave up after the 3rd one (I now have 6) and I wasn't even the first kid to take the leap into TattooLand either, my brother was. lol. My sister now has a few as well and I think she's just realized there's no point in fighting it or being mad about it anymore. Hopefully if you do decide to go for it, he doesn't hold it against you for too long.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She balked at the first 2 and then just gave up after the 3rd one (I now have 6) and I wasn't even the first kid to take the leap into TattooLand either, my brother was. lol. My sister now has a few as well and I think she's just realized there's no point in fighting it or being mad about it anymore. Hopefully if you do decide to go for it, he doesn't hold it against you for too long.


  I'm lucky cause my Mom thinks they are beautiful of course I didn't get my first one until I was 21.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh! He'll get over it!! lmao!! Plus if you get it on your hip or back you can easily hide it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was 19 or 20 when I got my first one. She'll look at some and say they were well done and stuff, but she doesn't like the fact that it's a tattoo.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was 19 or 20 when I got my first one. She'll look at some and say they were well done and stuff, but she doesn't like the fact that it's a tattoo.


  Too funny!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh! He'll get over it!! lmao!! Plus if you get it on your hip or back you can easily hide it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well the problem is, he lives at the beach. So lots of swimming... and lots of swimsuits


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

There are a few of this one on google images, they look ok... but I feel like I want something a little more original. Maybe the dance scene, though IDK how to translate that into a tattoo.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't see myself getting more than one, though I've heard they're addictive!
> 
> 
> Well the problem is, he lives at the beach. So lots of swimming... and lots of swimsuits


  They can be addictive, that's for sure, I love getting them but I always think on what I'm going to get for at least a year or two taking the plunge with the exception of two of mine. I got a faerie silhouette on my shoulder when my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer to symbolize all the fantasy stories she read me as a child and then a purple lotus on my foot after she beat it to symbolize her making it through, those were pretty spur of the moment tattoos. I think if you're going to take the plunge to definitely think on it for a good while and weight all pros and cons. Also, research artists, read online reviews, go into shops and look at portfolios, talk to different artists, ask about their setup and prep. Find an artist whose work you like and who you feel is someone you'd want to do your work for you. Finding the right artist is probably the most important step in the process.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There are a few of this one on google images, they look ok... but I feel like I want something a little more original. Maybe the dance scene, though IDK how to translate that into a tattoo.


  That's a beautiful pic. I say maybe take a few different pics into a shop and bounce ideas around with an artist or two, chances are you'll find one who you clique with who will be able to come up with something unique and true to your vision.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There are a few of this one on google images, they look ok... but I feel like I want something a little more original. Maybe the dance scene, though IDK how to translate that into a tattoo.


  That is a really pretty pic!! I would do what Naomi said talk to different artist and see what they suggest would be your best option. I do know portrait tattoos are not cheap if your planning to get it exactly like the pic.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing too I was thinking of trying the mac F&B foundation I wonder if it's any good  I wanted to try nars


F&B is so lovely!  





NaomiH said:


> They can be addictive, that's for sure, I love getting them but I always think on what I'm going to get for at least a year or two taking the plunge with the exception of two of mine. I got a faerie silhouette on my shoulder when my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer to symbolize all the fantasy stories she read me as a child and then a purple lotus on my foot after she beat it to symbolize her making it through, those were pretty spur of the moment tattoos. I think if you're going to take the plunge to definitely think on it for a good while and weight all pros and cons. Also, research artists, read online reviews, go into shops and look at portfolios, talk to different artists, ask about their setup and prep. Find an artist whose work you like and who you feel is someone you'd want to do your work for you. Finding the right artist is probably the most important step in the process.


Exactly


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly


  You love F&B Dolly??


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone tried the Dior Star foundation?


 I tried it for a week. My Dior SA told me it was best for combination skin, which I have but it somehow finds my few dry patches and clings to them like crazy! The SA did warn me that if my skin was even slightly dry I should not use that foundation. Oh well, I really wanted to love it.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I tried it for a week. My Dior SA told me it was best for combination skin, which I have but it somehow finds my few dry patches and clings to them like crazy! The SA did warn me that if my skin was even slightly dry I should not use that foundation. Oh well, I really wanted to love it.


  Hi Melrose,    How're you doing?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

[@]Vineetha[/@]  are you going to pre-order the hourglass eyeshadow palette?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You love F&B Dolly??


I do! It's my fave, I finished an entire bottle and I'm half way with my second!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Excellent advice !! I was going to suggest the same exact thing to her
> That is a really pretty pic!! I would do what Naomi said talk to different artist and see what they suggest would be your best option. I do know portrait tattoos are not cheap if your planning to get it exactly like the pic.


  Thank you so much for the advice ladies! I don't mind it not being like a portrait, but I still want it to be obvious that it's Sayuri. I'm sure working with an artist would make it work.

  Hope I'm making sense, I've had a few...


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@]  are you going to pre-order the hourglass eyeshadow palette?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my first tattoo at 23 just to cover my childhood scar and it multiplied since then. They can be very addicting. My folks were not happy with it at first now they've gotten over it


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It looks good


  Doesn't it C!!!  Are you going to pre-order it at Barneys?


----------



## Melrose (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Melrose,    How're you doing?


 Hey there sweetie, I'm doing alright today. A little tired, had some dizzy spells. Called my doctors and they don't have my CT scan and blood work results yet but I'm hoping for the best. Just trying to stay positive  I got some sephora goodies in the mail and it helped brighten up my week.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there sweetie, I'm doing alright today. A little tired, had some dizzy spells. Called my doctors and they don't have my CT scan and blood work results yet but I'm hoping for the best. Just trying to stay positive  I got some sephora goodies in the mail and it helped brighten up my week.


  Keep staying positive!  Was thinking of you.  A box from Sephora will always brighten up a day ️.  My Sephora order from yesterday came today!! It was super fast!!!  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Doesn't it C!!!  Are you going to pre-order it at Barneys?


 Nah! I'm in no hurry, I'll wait


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Nah! I'm in no hurry, I'll wait


  I'm gonna wait too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm gonna wait too!!!


  Yes Buddy, I did preorder it!! For $58 it better be worth it! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I am guessing they will be releasing few more palettes but this one is Barneys exclusive commemorating the 10th year of HG at Barneys!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Buddy, I did preorder it!! For $58 it better be worth it! LOL :haha:  I am guessing they will be releasing few more palettes but this one is Barneys exclusive commemorating the 10th year of HG at Barneys!!


  Oh I didn't know it was was a Barneys exclusive -  I will pre-order now


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh I didn't know it was was a Barneys exclusive - I will pre-order now


 _Exclusively Ours!_

"Eyeshadow Palette in Infinity to commemorate the ten year partnership between Hourglass and Barneys New York. "


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> _Exclusively Ours!_
> 
> [COLOR=000000]"Eyeshadow Palette in Infinity to commemorate the ten year partnership between Hourglass and Barneys New York. "[/COLOR]


 Makes me want to to preorder now. My mom in law and I will be makeup shopping tomorrow, I'll hunt the Guerlain meteorites and try also to check in person the Chanel JC for the holidays. After my spending tomorrow, I'll decide if I should preorder or not. Lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

If someone could pretty please swatch the BB bronze glow, I'll really appreciate it. Mine will get delivered next week but now I'm anxious if it's too glittery.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If someone could pretty please swatch the BB bronze glow, I'll really appreciate it. Mine will get delivered next week but now I'm anxious if it's too glittery.


  C, I posted a swatch in the BB thread! Not the best quality but hope it helps!! I ordered it too and will get it on tuesday as per ups update so if you want i can get a much better swatch then!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C, I posted a swatch in the BB thread! Not the best quality but hope it helps!! I ordered it too and will get it on tuesday as per ups update so if you want i can get a much better swatch then!!


 Just saw it! It's gorgeous I can't wait to wear it


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks V!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 17, 2014)

I got the Anastasia dip brow today because I was $10 off being platinum at ulta. Omg why did I wait so long to get this? My eyebrows look great lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I know I haven't been around much lately just the occasional post once in a while. Truth is I've been dealing with some health issues. I haven't been feeling well and saw a few doctors. They think I might have Hodgkin's lymphoma. I've gone in for blood work, ct scan and other tests but still waiting on all the results. Just feeling really tired and run down. I enjoy reading all your posts. I just haven't been much into makeup lately. Well... I do want to get lime crimes wicked  I guess you can't keep a true addict down forever right?


   @Melrose, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this tough time. I hope the test come back negative and you return to your old self. I miss you around here.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who picked up the KVD mini set?


  I've decided to skip since I have all of the lipsticks except Motörhead and Vampira. I'm not a fan of those shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if Pretty Zombie's Purple Poison is similar to Kat Von D's LUV?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if Pretty Zombie's Purple Poison is similar to Kat Von D's LUV?


I have no idea but PZ cosmetics is amazing. I need to try them soon. So many buddies love PZ


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea but PZ cosmetics is amazing. I need to try them soon. So many buddies love PZ


  I've had my eye on Spellbound for  almost a year and they still have not restocked it. That is the one downside of small makeup companies. Their ability to restock. It drives me crazy. Lime Crime is the same way. It takes them 7-8 months to restock some colors.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone know if Pretty Zombie's Purple Poison is similar to Kat Von D's LUV?


  I'm not sure but I have 3 Witches, Black Cat and Zombettie and they are amazing. Black Cat is the best black lipstick and 3 witches is such a beautiful purple.  plus they last all day and don't bleed they're awesome, I hope to pick them all up eventually I hand my eyes on the blue and lavender ones.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 18, 2014)

There's so many things I want but I have to be good and wait till next paycheck (Thursday)


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I've had my eye on Spellbound for  almost a year and they still have not restocked it. That is the one downside of small makeup companies. Their ability to restock. It drives me crazy. Lime Crime is the same way. It takes them 7-8 months to restock some colors.


 I have some purchases from PZ, you can check out my swatches on the blog since wo both have similar skin tone


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  What are your favourite B&BW candles?
  A friend of mine will be visiting Canada in a few days and he asked me if I'd need something from there (a few weeks ago you were so excited about these candles so they came to my mind).
  Do you know any things I "need" that aren't available here in Austria (you probably don't know what's available here and what isn't... e.g: we don't have Sephora, B&BW,... and many things are cheaper in the US/Canada)


----------



## jenise (Oct 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies!   What are your favourite B&BW candles? A friend of mine will be visiting Canada in a few days and he asked me if I'd need something from there (a few weeks ago you were so excited about these candles so they came to my mind). Do you know any things I "need" that aren't available here in Austria (you probably don't know what's available here and what isn't... e.g: we don't have Sephora, B&BW,... and many things are cheaper in the US/Canada)


 Anyyyy of the fall pumpkin candles! And if they have the winter ones out, marshmallow fireside and the Halloween one trick or treat smells amazing as well


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> Anyyyy of the fall pumpkin candles! And if they have the winter ones out, marshmallow fireside and the Halloween one trick or treat smells amazing as well


  They sound lovely! Thank you! I think I will need some of those... I'm in love with scented candles ATM.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies!   What are your favourite B&BW candles? A friend of mine will be visiting Canada in a few days and he asked me if I'd need something from there (a few weeks ago you were so excited about these candles so they came to my mind). Do you know any things I "need" that aren't available here in Austria (you probably don't know what's available here and what isn't... e.g: we don't have Sephora, B&BW,... and many things are cheaper in the US/Canada)


 Leaves, Autumn, Marshmallow Fireside, Flannel


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies!   What are your favourite B&BW candles? A friend of mine will be visiting Canada in a few days and he asked me if I'd need something from there (a few weeks ago you were so excited about these candles so they came to my mind). Do you know any things I "need" that aren't available here in Austria (you probably don't know what's available here and what isn't... e.g: we don't have Sephora, B&BW,... and many things are cheaper in the US/Canada)


Too many to list hahaha You need Autumn!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need Autumn!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autumn, Cider Lane, Blueberry Pumpkin Patch, and Pumpkin Carving are the ones I have and I LOVE all of them. Favorite is probably blueberry but that's possibly because it's one of my favorite scents.

  I really wish I could burn candles in my room


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 18, 2014)

I went to see Gone Girl with my mom today..... HOLY SHIT THAT MOVIE. It's amazing. Go see it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I went to see Gone Girl with my mom today..... HOLY SHIT THAT MOVIE. It's amazing. Go see it.


  Really that good?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really that good?


  Yes. I was surprised at how good it was. I am still thinking about it hours later and I probably will be for a few days.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really that good?








Hiya D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya D!!


  Hiya V 
  How are you today?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiya V
> How are you today?


  I am good D! Went to white mountains today (the trip I was talking abt)!! just back and I am pretty exhausted but good!! How was your day?? Been busy the last few days????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am good D! Went to white mountains today (the trip I was talking abt)!! just back and I am pretty exhausted but good!! How was your day?? Been busy the last few days????


Was it beautiful there? I can imagine V, did you have fun though? Or at least enjoy yourself? I've been super busy, lots of appointments. Today was ok, I'm a little under the weather. My throat kills today


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes. I was surprised at how good it was. I am still thinking about it hours later and I probably will be for a few days.


 I agree! I'm planning to buy her older books like sharp objects


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been super busy, lots of appointments. Today was ok, I'm a little under the weather. My throat kills today


  It was fun D! Breathtakingly beautiful!!! I love fall foliage!
  Yeah I though you must be busy with the appointments! Hope everything went well!! This stupid weather, its all rainy & sunny in a day!! Take care D and dont come down with a cold!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

Are u guys getting anything for tomorrow's collection?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u guys getting anything for tomorrow's collection?


I'm picking up Tribalist.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm picking up Tribalist.


 Oh fun!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was fun D! Breathtakingly beautiful!!! I love fall foliage! Yeah I though you must be busy with the appointments! Hope everything went well!! This stupid weather, its all rainy & sunny in a day!! Take care D and dont come down with a cold!! :support:


I'm glad it was beautiful. Fall foliage is up there with snow for me lol. I know I haven't been on all that much, miss you ladies so much. The weather was awful today, cold nights, hot days...what the hell world 


charismafulltv said:


> Are u guys getting anything for tomorrow's collection?


Not tonight maybe another day C. Are you?


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 18, 2014)

So, after much deliberation, I decided to buy the eyeshadow palette from Kat Von D, the new one (star Studded I think it's called). I just had to have it. So many great colors! Yeah, I needed more eyeshadow like I needed a hole in my head. I just couldn't help myself!!!!

  I was really going back and forh between that and the lip set, but the thing with the lip set is: I don't love matte lipsticks, and it has predominantly matte lipsticks in it AND I already have lipsticks in similar shades (like I have several nude lipsticks, several reds in every shade of red, and a hot pink. Plus I already have motorhead). So I decided to get the lip set next month, or maybe even skip it all together. I'd rather just purchase the full size lipsticks that I want from KVD.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I agree! I'm planning to buy her older books like sharp objects


  C - I've read that book...I loved that one too.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u guys getting anything for tomorrow's collection?


 No c!! It's a skip for me !! That collection does not interest me at all :sigh: What are u planning on picking up? No faux pas??


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> C - I've read that book...I loved that one too.


 I loved the book version too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad it was beautiful. Fall foliage is up there with snow for me lol. I know I haven't been on all that much, miss you ladies so much. The weather was awful today, cold nights, hot days...what the hell world  Not tonight maybe another day C. Are you?


 Just no faux pas


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No c!! It's a skip for me !! That collection does not interest me at all :sigh: What are u planning on picking up? No faux pas??


 Yes and that's it


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> C - I've read that book...I loved that one too.


 Yay!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, after much deliberation, I decided to buy the eyeshadow palette from Kat Von D, the new one (star Studded I think it's called). I just had to have it. So many great colors! Yeah, I needed more eyeshadow like I needed a hole in my head. I just couldn't help myself!!!!  I was really going back and forh between that and the lip set, but the thing with the lip set is: I don't love matte lipsticks, and it has predominantly matte lipsticks in it AND I already have lipsticks in similar shades (like I have several nude lipsticks, several reds in every shade of red, and a hot pink. Plus I already have motorhead). So I decided to get the lip set next month, or maybe even skip it all together. I'd rather just purchase the full size lipsticks that I want from KVD.


 Maybe if you want a lip set that isn't matte look at the UD Full Frontal Lip Stash? I can tell you what I think of it when mine gets here Tuesday if you want.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No c!! It's a skip for me !! That collection does not interest me at all :sigh: What are u planning on picking up? No faux pas??


 I feel the same way! I love the packaging, but I can't buy for packaging alone! :sigh:


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 18, 2014)

After reading the shopping lists and suggestions in this thread, I think it's high time I made a friend at one of my local Sephora stores!  I've added things to my cart, patiently waiting for next month's sale, but it might sting less if I split my haul into two parts. After being unable to buy much for over a year (looooong period of unemployment), I'm excited about being able to treat myself again (new gig). Plus, I want a bit of retail therapy to help ease me out of the pain my heart is enduring and to celebrate surviving a bad relationship, in which I wasted too many of my prime years.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u guys getting anything for tomorrow's collection?


  I almost forgot there was a collection coming out, I was going to get Tribalist but it's too close to stuff I have. Probably get the Viva Glam Riri lipstick set when it comes up on Nordstrom's site. Honestly, my Sephora list is so long, haha, I better skip everything else. Luckily I got a F&F code from a sweet MUA I've followed on FB and IG for a few years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In need of some retail therapy atm, between dealing with some serious emotional overload with kids I work with and our family pet needing to be put to sleep this weekend, I'm surprised I haven't bought everything I come across!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 19, 2014)

Quote:


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Autumn, Cider Lane, Blueberry Pumpkin Patch, and Pumpkin Carving are the ones I have and I LOVE all of them. Favorite is probably blueberry but that's possibly because it's one of my favorite scents.
> 
> I really wish I could burn candles in my room


  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My list for him is steadily growing... As for now it is:
  Trick or Treat (if they have it)
  Marshmallow Fireside
  Pumpkin Pecan Waffles
  Autumn
  Leaves
  Pumpkin Cupcake
  Warm Caramel Cider

  I told him if he finds some more candles with a nice scent he should take them with him as well - he should just buy them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wish we had B&BW here in Austria


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm picking up Tribalist.
> Ah, so you're sure you'll be getting it? I'm still not sure about that one... I really like the colour but I don't want to deal with a lipstick that's too patchy.
> Maybe I will try it in store when the collection arrives here.
> Otherwise I would have told that friend of mine to take it with him when he's in Canada.
> ...


  I am still not sure about that collection. I really like NFP but I already have Good Kisser and I don't want to have too many similar colours... same with SR - I just bought Frank-N-Furter.
  SoR seems a little boring to me and if Tribalist turns out to be patchy as hell I might have to skip this collection.
  #lipstickjunkie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Quote: Thanks   My list for him is steadily growing... As for now it is: Trick or Treat (if they have it) Marshmallow Fireside Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Autumn Leaves Pumpkin Cupcake Warm Caramel Cider  I told him if he finds some more candles with a nice scent he should take them with him as well - he should just buy them all :haha:  I wish we had B&BW here in Austria


Great picks  Don't forget my fave if you can find it..Apple Crumble


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I almost forgot there was a collection coming out, I was going to get Tribalist but it's too close to stuff I have. Probably get the Viva Glam Riri lipstick set when it comes up on Nordstrom's site. Honestly, my Sephora list is so long, haha, I better skip everything else. Luckily I got a F&F code from a sweet MUA I've followed on FB and IG for a few years. :yahoo:    In need of some retail therapy atm, between dealing with some serious emotional overload with kids I work with and our family pet needing to be put to sleep this weekend, I'm surprised I haven't bought everything I come across!


  I'm sorry to hear about your pet.  Let us know what you end up getting at Sephora.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I almost forgot there was a collection coming out, I was going to get Tribalist but it's too close to stuff I have. Probably get the Viva Glam Riri lipstick set when it comes up on Nordstrom's site. Honestly, my Sephora list is so long, haha, I better skip everything else. Luckily I got a F&F code from a sweet MUA I've followed on FB and IG for a few years. :yahoo:    In need of some retail therapy atm, between dealing with some serious emotional overload with kids I work with and our family pet needing to be put to sleep this weekend, I'm surprised I haven't bought everything I come across!


I'm so sorry about your family pet babe


----------



## MissTania (Oct 19, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> After reading the shopping lists and suggestions in this thread, I think it's high time I made a friend at one of my local Sephora stores!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congratulations on the new job and leaving behind that bad relationship, I hope the next person that comes along is worthy of you and if not, that you recognise this and kick them to the curb. Time is precious!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy your new treats!


----------



## jenise (Oct 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Quote: Thanks   My list for him is steadily growing... As for now it is: Trick or Treat (if they have it) Marshmallow Fireside Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Autumn Leaves Pumpkin Cupcake Warm Caramel Cider  I told him if he finds some more candles with a nice scent he should take them with him as well - he should just buy them all :haha:  I wish we had B&BW here in Austria


 Pumpkin cupcake


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> After reading the shopping lists and suggestions in this thread, I think it's high time I made a friend at one of my local Sephora stores!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats on the new job! 
  Also you are an amazing person for leaving a bad relationship! 
  You deserve so much better than that.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> @Melrose, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this tough time. I hope the test come back negative and you return to your old self. I miss you around here.


 Thank you, I appreciate your thoughts and prayers, Vandekamp. I think of you and all the other lovely ladies here often. Today was a tough day, still in bed, too tired and sick to do much but trying to stay positive


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Maybe if you want a lip set that isn't matte look at the UD Full Frontal Lip Stash? I can tell you what I think of it when mine gets here Tuesday if you want.


  Oooh yes! Please do!!!

  And ladies, all of you with youtube can you give me the link? I had to delete my old gmail because my ex was harassing me, and my youtube was linked to it. So now I'm starting over with a new account and have to resubscribe to everyone all over again. So frustrating!


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 19, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Congratulations on the new job and leaving behind that bad relationship, I hope the next person that comes along is worthy of you and if not, that you recognise this and kick them to the curb. Time is precious!:flower:   Enjoy your new treats!:cheer:


 Thank you for the support and kind words. I will be much more conscious about the time I spend with the next guy. Best believe if they screw up, I'm on to the next one (in my Jay-Z voice, LOL).  





Dolly Snow said:


> Congrats on the new job!  Also you are an amazing person for leaving a bad relationship!  You deserve so much better than that.  Thank you. I am working on remembering how awesome I was and am so I can attract something better. You're right, I deserve better. I just forgot for a while.  I love Specktra! I've been lurking and living vicariously through your hauls and supporting those in the low buy movement. Now that I can participate again, I'm likely to pop up in the threads more often. I'm currently plotting to make a friend at Sephora this week so I can partake in the F&F sale and ease the sting I expect from the VIB sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> Thank you for the support and kind words. I will be much more conscious about the time I spend with the next guy. Best believe if they screw up, I'm on to the next one (in my Jay-Z voice, LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

To get Sparks of Romance or not to get Sparks of Romance? Hmmmm


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there sweetie, I'm doing alright today. A little tired, had some dizzy spells. Called my doctors and they don't have my CT scan and blood work results yet but I'm hoping for the best. Just trying to stay positive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To get Sparks of Romance or not to get Sparks of Romance? Hmmmm










  (Dont forget MACEXP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been super busy, lots of appointments. Today was ok, I'm a little under the weather. My throat kills today


  Hope you feel better soon, Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> After reading the shopping lists and suggestions in this thread, I think it's high time I made a friend at one of my local Sephora stores!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats on the new job and on getting out of a bad relationship.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I almost forgot there was a collection coming out, I was going to get Tribalist but it's too close to stuff I have. Probably get the Viva Glam Riri lipstick set when it comes up on Nordstrom's site. Honestly, my Sephora list is so long, haha, I better skip everything else. Luckily I got a F&F code from a sweet MUA I've followed on FB and IG for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So sorry to hear about your pet.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> (Dont forget MACEXP
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I won't. I do feel like I should just skip it though, but it's red and stuff. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I won't. I do feel like I should just skip it though, but it's red and stuff. lol








 That went really well for me as you can see! Then i thought okay it says matte frost (may or maynot be) ...so yeah!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To get Sparks of Romance or not to get Sparks of Romance? Hmmmm


  It is a total skip for me unless I see a swatch on a WOC that blows me away.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It is a total skip for me unless I see a swatch on a WOC that blows me away.


  I think I should get it then. You know, for science.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That went really well for me as you can see! Then i thought okay it says matte frost (may or maynot be) ...so yeah!!!


  Oh did you get it, V? I'm still trying to catch up everywhere. lol


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 20, 2014)

"*Friends at makeup shops are pretty cool to have. You can even check out and ask some ladies here for a F&F code!"*  [@]Dolly Snow[/@] Believe me, I know all about having good makeup friends (LOL) but I've been neglecting the Sephora people since I've shopped mostly online for them. Also, for some reason, my favorite Sephoras have had a high turnover rate. One of my former co-workers worked there while she was in school for esthetics and left shortly after getting her license. She always kept me in the know and helped me snag the last Kat von D 2013 holiday palette. I miss her. My girls and boys at MAC know me all too well since I used to work with or near most of them back in the day.  I usually text or reach out via social media to see if they have stuff at their stores to save myself a trip if they're out of stock on what I want.  I'm definitely going to take your advice and see if there's someone on here that has a code they're willing to share with me. I need to get the KvD lipstick collection and the eye palette plus a couple of other bits and bobs. After the holiday rush, I'll be back in a low buy mood since I'll be moving again in February and need to save money for personalizing my new apartment.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I should get it then. You know, for science.


  I am certain you work hard for your money so you can get what ever your heart desires. Go for it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh did you get it, V? I'm still trying to catch up everywhere. lol


  I was just checking the forum when it launched and of course ended up with SoR though i had sworn to skip the collection! But thats it -one lippie from the big holiday collection


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am certain you work hard for your money so you can get what ever your heart desires. Go for it.


  That song is now stuck in my head.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just checking the forum when it launched and of course ended up with SoR though i had sworn to skip the collection! But thats it -one lippie from the big holiday collection


  You know that was my haul last year as well, one lippy from the holiday collection.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

Should I get No Faux Pas? My only other bright pink is Candy Yum Yum, which is frighteningly bright.  I'd love something more wearable.

  But it's not really the season for that kind of color and I don't want to just have it sitting around. Hmmm.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Should I get No Faux Pas? My only other bright pink is Candy Yum Yum, which is frighteningly bright.  I'd love something more wearable.
> 
> But it's not really the season for that kind of color and I don't want to just have it sitting around. Hmmm.


  Seasons schmeasons! I say if you want it, then you should get it and wear it any ol' time you want to wear it!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seasons schmeasons! I say if you want it, then you should get it and wear it any ol' time you want to wear it!


  I might.  I'm only conflicted because I have a lot of lippies that are beautiful but I just don't wear.  I want them to get love first!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I might.  I'm only conflicted because I have a lot of lippies that are beautiful but I just don't wear.  I want them to get love first!


  That makes sense. I'd say skip it then, I think we all know MAC will release a pink that's near identical to it at least twice more over the coming months.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To get Sparks of Romance or not to get Sparks of Romance? Hmmmm


Either way you'd be happy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Dolly!


Got the weirdest call from my moms heart doctor today..about an experimental surgery!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Either way you'd be happy lol


  True! I do love my reds. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Got the weirdest call from my moms heart doctor today..about an experimental surgery!


  Oh? Does it seem promising?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh? Does it seem promising?


Yea it does...but then it is sorta like huh!  I looked it up and they have had success but still experimental


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True! I do love my reds. lol


  I say get it because of the glittery packaging.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked it up and they have had success but still experimental


  Hmmm....that kind of stuff has a way to feel promising and scary at the same time. Maybe at her next appointment y'all can ask more questions and get a better understanding of it to clear away a bit of the mystery.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I say get it because of the glittery packaging.


  lol. 
  It's in my bag, but I'm still flip flopping.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked it up and they have had success but still experimental


  That's good that they're looking for options and it's had some success.  I wish you nothing but the best of luck.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> lol.
> It's in my bag, but I'm still flip flopping.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


  Oh damn, not the pokey stick!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh damn, not the pokey stick!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!! Hope you all had a great weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did anyone get their hands on the NYX Wicked lippies how did I miss the release


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! Hope you all had a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Howdy Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I haven't grabbed any of the NYX lippies, not sure if I'm going to or not.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm bummed cause they are sold out online  I wonder if they will restock soon


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm bummed cause they are sold out online  I wonder if they will restock soon


  Ulta maybe? Then you can also get cash back through ebates!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ulta maybe? Then you can also get cash back through ebates!


  They don't have them yet ..Buddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....that kind of stuff has a way to feel promising and scary at the same time. Maybe at her next appointment y'all can ask more questions and get a better understanding of it to clear away a bit of the mystery.





Anaphora said:


> That's good that they're looking for options and it's had some success.  I wish you nothing but the best of luck.


Thank you loves. We wait for them to call, so we can book an appointment. Then we meet up with the surgeon and he explains it all. What I am hoping for is....that it isn't to good to be true, ya know :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They don't have them yet ..Buddy


  Well damn.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We wait for them to call, so we can book an appointment. Then we meet up with the surgeon and he explains it all. What I am hoping for is....that it isn't to good to be true, ya know


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  So did you or did you not????


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladies, I don't own any Lime Crime lipsticks and I think I might want to get my first.  What do you all think of Chinchilla?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ladies, I don't own any Lime Crime lipsticks and I think I might want to get my first.  What do you all think of Chinchilla?


  I've always liked the look of Chinchilla! I've just never had to balls to actually buy it since I know it'd make me look awful. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ladies, I don't own any Lime Crime lipsticks and I think I might want to get my first.  What do you all think of Chinchilla?


I own chinchilla and it's pretty.  Not as grey as I had hoped, but still a pretty lilacy, lavender shade


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've always liked the look of Chinchilla! I've just never had to balls to actually buy it since I know it'd make me look awful. lol
> 
> I am fearful, but hopefully it works!
> 
> ...


  I think that's what I'm hoping for because I definitely want it to be kind of grey, but more lavender.  I might have to go for it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ladies, I don't own any Lime Crime lipsticks and I think I might want to get my first.  What do you all think of Chinchilla?


  Chinchilla looks beautiful I think it will look great on you Mandy


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Chinchilla looks beautiful I think it will look great on you Mandy


  Thank you!

  I've been wearing the Estee Lauder Gunmetal Luminizer over top of Dodgy Girl to gray it out a bit and I like it so much more, so I thought I might like the tone of Chinchilla.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been wearing the Estee Lauder Gunmetal Luminizer over top of Dodgy Girl to gray it out a bit and I like it so much more, so I thought I might like the tone of Chinchilla.


  I love that EL Luminizer!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that EL Luminizer!


  Me too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Me too!!


  Bless HG for turning me on to it and bless the makeup gods that my CCO had one left on the day I went to look for it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that EL Luminizer!


They have that at my CCO...I'll pick it up. I always swatch it haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bless HG for turning me on to it and bless the makeup gods that my CCO had one left on the day I went to look for it!


she has always steered us right


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bless HG for turning me on to it and bless the makeup gods that my CCO had one left on the day I went to look for it!


  She's the reason I got it as well!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They have that at my CCO...I'll pick it up. I always swatch it haha


  It's a really versatile product.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They have that at my CCO...I'll pick it up. I always swatch it haha


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's a really versatile product.


  It really is, I would of grabbed the others, but they only had the Gunmetal one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone sample the too faced melted lipsticks?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone sample the too faced melted lipsticks?


  No, I wanted to, but the last time I was at the mall I was in a rush and was trying to find birthday gifts for the hubby. I need to go to Sephora soon and use my coupon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> No, I wanted to, but the last time I was at the mall I was in a rush and was trying to find birthday gifts for the hubby. I need to go to Sephora soon and use my coupon.


They seem good quality. I have swatched them on my hand, but that's about it.  I know sephora is offering them in a mini set.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I know sephora is offering them in a mini set.*


  I didn't know that.  That makes me even more interested.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I didn't know that.  That makes me even more interested.


Not all but 4. Ruby, Fuchsia, Peony and Nude...$25


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not all but 4. Ruby, Fuchsia, Peony and Nude...$25


  Not bad.  I wish they had that Fig shade in there.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Not bad.  I wish they had that Fig shade in there.


  Fig and Violet


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Not bad.  I wish they had that Fig shade in there.


If they did I would get it. But I don't think I'd wear the other colors enough.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If they did I would get it. But I don't think I'd wear the other colors enough.


  I would, too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If they did I would get it. But I don't think I'd wear the other colors enough.


  Yea I'm not crazy about the other colors either


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 20, 2014)

Mandy, I'm so happy to see you got the LM Silk Creme foundation!  Still loving it?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Mandy, I'm so happy to see you got the LM Silk Creme foundation!  Still loving it?


  My goodness, yes!  It's just dreamy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea I'm not crazy about the other colors either


I honestly just want the nude lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I honestly just want the nude lol


  The nude will look good on you Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The nude will look good on you Dolly oke:


Which do you have?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which do you have?


  I don't have any lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have any lmao!!


Why not lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have any lmao!!


  LOL!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

I need a break!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need a break!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Cause I've been dying to get the NYX wicked lippies  :cheers:


  I had the whole collection in my cart a week ago and then removed them. I think I'm still going to pick up 2 or 3


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Cause I've been dying to get the NYX wicked lippies


  I need a few of the NYX wickeds! 
  Been obsessed with them since I saw them..which do you want?


----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need a few of the NYX wickeds!
> Been obsessed with them since I saw them..which do you want?


  Immortal , Sinful and Betrayal.. maybe scandalous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


Stolen again? I'm sorry babe! And that is a quick and easy fix. Praying for you babe!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


  Melrose,  praying you'll have good news tomorrow.  Sorry about your package.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


 Glad your results are ok .. bummer about the package that sucks


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


Boo to the stolen package  but yay  for it being low iron levels and not something else! A few years ago my doctor told me I was anemic and now I have to take an iron supplement everyday . fingers crossed for the rest of your tests! :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


  Bummer. I'm sorry your package was stolen. Remember- Just name it (perfect health and positive test reults) and claim it!  And if you are going to pray, don't worry. And if you are going to worry, don't pray. My thoughts and prayers are with you and and husband.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers ladies. I'm really nervous about tomorrow but I know I'm not alone. You all have been so supportive and I truly appreciate every single one of you!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers ladies. I'm really nervous about tomorrow but I know I'm not alone. You all have been so supportive and I truly appreciate every single one of you!


We love you Melrose!  :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers ladies. I'm really nervous about tomorrow but I know I'm not alone. You all have been so supportive and I truly appreciate every single one of you!


    Melrose--you're not alone!!! I'll be thinking of you and will be there in spirit!  What time is your appt?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers ladies. I'm really nervous about tomorrow but I know I'm not alone. You all have been so supportive and I truly appreciate every single one of you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers ladies. I'm really nervous about tomorrow but I know I'm not alone. You all have been so supportive and I truly appreciate every single one of you!


You know I  you


----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We love you Melrose!  :hug:


 Thank you girl! Love you all too!!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Melrose--you're not alone!!! I'll be thinking of you and will be there in spirit!  What time is your appt?


----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Melrose (Oct 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know I  you


 I  you too. Forever my enabling queen!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I  you too. Forever my enabling queen!


:kiss: remember we are always here for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/20/artist-old-disney-movies-photoshop_n_6011140.html


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 21, 2014)

So, just as this thread implies, I have indeed #BoughtItAll. Hahaha. Birthday shopping complete....I think.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *novocainedreams* 



So, just as this thread implies, I have indeed #BoughtItAll. Hahaha. Birthday shopping complete....I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Awesome! You deserve a wonderful big birthday box..or boxes to open!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So, just as this thread implies, I have indeed #BoughtItAll. Hahaha. Birthday shopping complete....I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, yes there's definitely multiple "boxes" Haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks, yes there's definitely multiple "boxes" Haha.


Yay..post a pic when you get all your items please


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay..post a pic when you get all your items please


  Teehee OKIES...I *may* even post pics of my FACE. We'll see if I am brave enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks, yes there's definitely multiple "boxes" Haha.


  Good! You deserved a good haul!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/20/artist-old-disney-movies-photoshop_n_6011140.html


  That looks pretty cool


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/20/artist-old-disney-movies-photoshop_n_6011140.html


  Oh that's really cool!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Got part order of sephora fnf today!!! woohooo


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Got part order of sephora fnf today!!! woohooo


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Got part order of sephora fnf today!!! woohooo








I'm still waiting for mine hopefully today or tomorrow


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

http://pandoraboxx.com/jared-leto-has-a-huge/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://pandoraboxx.com/jared-leto-has-a-huge/


  Oh my


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh my


  Girl, I'm still blushing!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, I'm still blushing!


  I know so am I but I keep staring at it lmao!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey lovely ladies, hope everyone is well. Just coming here to rant. I had another mac package stolen! Damn wth? I only ordered the reflects teal but it still pisses me off!  In other news, I heard back from one of my doctors today. He said my iron level is very low bordering on anemia but if I start taking a multivitamin with iron I should be ok. I go in for the rest of my results tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well


 I'm late in seeing your post. Mel I'm sorry your items are being stolen love. As for your appointment don't be nervous, your in good health just believe it and have faith!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 21, 2014)

So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://pandoraboxx.com/jared-leto-has-a-huge/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know so am I but I keep staring at it lmao!!


  I know! I watched it for a good five minutes before sharing the link over here. It's mesmerizing! LOL


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know! I watched it for a good five minutes before sharing the link over here. It's mesmerizing! LOL








Yes! it is lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


  I think that if it's something that is making you completely miserable, there is no sense in keeping on with it. I know thinking about the debt is an awful feeling to have, but your life and happiness is far, far more important. Life is too short to be miserable and stuck in something that makes you unhappy, you should do what you love to do.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that if it's something that is making you completely miserable, there is no sense in keeping on with it. I know thinking about the debt is an awful feeling to have, but your life and happiness is far, far more important. Life is too short to be miserable and stuck in something that makes you unhappy, you should do what you love to do.


  I completely agree!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


  Oh no!! I would say give a good thought to actually what you would love doing like among the cosmetoly, dentist/mechanic options. See how long the courses go and how it is going to add up to the loan. If you feel choosing one of these is going to keep you happy, thats whats most important. Its not enough to get over college but knowing that you have to work in the same filed, its always best to choose a profession you are passionate abut. Have more than few options open and also see he current job market is for the same and the likelihood of being able to close the loan sooner too! I hope everything works out well for you Crimson!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! it is lmao


  Also, why was he grabbing his junk on stage like that? He seemed to have a good grip on it and hold it for longer than the usual junk grab. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!! I would say give a good thought to actually what you would love doing like among the cosmetoly, dentist/mechanic options. See how long the courses go and how it is going to add up to the loan. If you feel choosing one of these is going to keep you happy, thats whats most important. Its not enough to get over college but knowing that you have to work in the same filed, its always best to choose a profession you are passionate abut. Have more than few options open and also see he current job market is for the same and the likelihood of being able to close the loan sooner too! I hope everything works out well for you Crimson!!


  Well said V!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


  I'm so sorry that your feeling that way but you really need to pursue something that you enjoy. Your happiness is far more important and if you are having suicidal thoughts again I would make the change quick. Is there a way maybe you can still use the credits you have earned and use them towards a career you will enjoy. Maybe a school counselor can help you once you express how your really feeling about school right now.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Also, why was he grabbing his junk on stage like that? He seemed to have a good grip on it and hold it for longer than the usual junk grab. lol


  IDK that was kind of weird !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


 Na and V said everything I wanted to say. Choose something that will make you happy love.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

i got the Ardency pressed pigment in rose gold today!! After a lot of hype, it was finally back in stock today & i used my final code on it!! hope i like it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i got the Ardency pressed pigment in rose gold today!! After a lot of hype, it was finally back in stock today & i used my final code on it!! hope i like it!


  Here's to hoping it's a good buy!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here's to hoping it's a good buy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

I should be receiving my Anastasia contour palette today so excited


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I should be receiving my Anastasia contour palette today so excited


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I should be receiving my Anastasia contour palette today so excited


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I'm sitting in the Dean of students office. Been waiting for like an hour to be seen. I'm in pretty good danger of failing three out of four of my classes. I really really hate college. I'm having second thoughts about my major. But I don't really know what else to do. I'm thinking about going to the local community college and seeing what they offer. Part of me is interested in cosmetology especially with my love of makeup. Also thought about going into mechanic work, I love being around cars and racing and everything. There's also a two year dental hygiene deal where I could be making decent money. But I'm already $16k in student loan debt, I hate feeling like I wasted it. I just know I'm extremely unhappy here. And coming back on campus has triggered my suicidal thoughts big time.


 Oh no! I'm sorry. Are you done with your midterms?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> i got the Ardency pressed pigment in rose gold today!! After a lot of hype, it was finally back in stock today & i used my final code on it!! hope i like it! :sigh:


 I'm trying to order this too bec of the hype for it. Just got done with my midterms today and a huge burden just got lifted off my back. I'll get back to blogging tonight


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm trying to order this too bec of the hype for it. Just got done with my midterms today and a huge burden just got lifted off my back. I'll get back to blogging tonight


  Yay!!!
  Yeah C, I got it because the hype only. I am hoping I love it. The swatches look really pretty though!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

I got it also plus a lot of VIB rouge goodies and bday goodies


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

NARS usually does FNF sales right?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NARS usually does FNF sales right?


  Yes ! I believe they usually have it around November


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NARS usually does FNF sales right?


  Yes they do!! Usually somewhere in nov I guess. I was thinking last year they did it before Sephora!!! Dont remember though


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they do!! Usually somewhere in nov I guess. I was thinking last year they did it before Sephora!!! Dont remember though


  Gracias ladies!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they do!! Usually somewhere in nov I guess. I was thinking last year they did it before Sephora!!! Dont remember though


  I could be wrong but didn't sephora have the FNF sale in November in the past


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

Just bought the ardency inn rose gold I just got intrigued with all the hype


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish I had plans to go somewhere, Orbitz has 11% cash back right now. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Got part order of sephora fnf today!!! woohooo :yahoo:


:yaay:   





NaomiH said:


> :shock:  http://pandoraboxx.com/jared-leto-has-a-huge/


:drools: well   





Vineetha said:


> Oh no!! I would say give a good thought to actually what you would love doing like among the cosmetoly, dentist/mechanic options. See how long the courses go and how it is going to add up to the loan. If you feel choosing one of these is going to keep you happy, thats whats most important. Its not enough to get over college but knowing that you have to work in the same filed, its always best to choose a profession you are passionate abut. Have more than few options open and also see he current job market is for the same and the likelihood of being able to close the loan sooner too! I hope everything works out well for you Crimson!! :hug:


Well said!  Crimson we are all on your side :hug:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish I had plans to go somewhere, Orbitz has 11% cash back right now. lol


  I know !! But my make up buying puts me in the poor house


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know !! But my make up buying puts me in the poor house


  Right? And all the fancy holiday stuff coming out ain't helping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  DAMN YOU GUERLAIN, TOM FORD AND CHANEL THREADS!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? And all the fancy holiday stuff coming out ain't helping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Armani, YSL, charlotte Tilbury too


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Armani, YSL, charlotte Tilbury too


  I've stayed out of those threads and WILL stay out of those threads.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Armani, YSL, charlotte Tilbury too


  Oh I don't dare go into those ...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I don't dare go into those ...


  If you value your wallet, DON'T!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

What the hell did she do to herself? Are they sure that's really her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2801157/renee-zellweger-looks-drastically-different-elle-event.html


  *I don't think she looks bad, it's just freaking me out who she doesn't even look like herself anymore*


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What the hell did she do to herself? Are they sure that's really her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What the hell did she do to herself? Are they sure that's really her? :shock:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-looks-drastically-different-elle-event.html


  OMG N!  I was just reading this!  What happened.?  It looks like a different person!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG N! I was just reading this! What happened.? It looks like a different person!


  It's like the Twilight Zone! I never in a million years would of thought that was her, she looks like a completely different person!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What the hell did she do to herself? Are they sure that's really her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She looks very different, I still see her slightly.
  She doesn't look awful but there is no way, I would have thought "oh hey that's Renee"


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She looks very different, I still see her slightly.
> She doesn't look awful but there is no way, I would have thought "oh hey that's Renee"


  Definitely doesn't look bad by any means. I can only tell around the nose area, her eyes are completely different. I want a DNA test! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 



Definitely doesn't look bad by any means. I can only tell around the nose area, her eyes are completely different. I want a DNA test! LOL



Agreed and lol I can imagine that request.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely doesn't look bad by any means. I can only tell around the nose area, her eyes are completely different. I want a DNA test! LOL
> 
> Agreed and lol I can imagine that request.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


Naomi which balls are you buying?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi which balls are you buying?


  Perles D'etiole I believe D!! (the holiday version)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's like the Twilight Zone! I never in a million years would of thought that was her, she looks like a completely different person!


  Yikes!! I don't think she looks good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Perles D'etiole I believe D!! (the holiday version)


Awesome V! I may pick some up eventually when a little more money rolls in.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome V! I may pick some up eventually when a little more money rolls in.


  Yes, I am sure you will love it!!! even it is sold out online I am sure the counters will have it during the holidays D!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Crimson we are all on your side


  Thank you ladies so much for your supportive words. Fortunately all of the options I'm looking at are either at community college or a technical school so it shouldn't be as expensive.
Honestly, every time I've tried to study something I'm passionate about - music, then English ed, then social work - I lose the passion for it and I get burned out on it. So I'm probably just going to try to find something that I'll be content doing but maybe not something I'm very passionate about. I'm hoping at least some of these credits will transfer. None of my classes really had midterms. thanks ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes, I am sure you will love it!!! even it is sold out online I am sure the counters will have it during the holidays D!! :flower:


Hopefully V! Or I'll pick a different set of balls


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully V! Or I'll pick a different set of balls


  Yesss!!! Teint Dore is also awesome!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

I picked up 3 shades from Ardency Inn Pigments; Hell,Heaven and Rose Gold!!! I hope it is as awesome as all the reviews say it is!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I picked up 3 shades from Ardency Inn Pigments; Hell,Heaven and Rose Gold!!! I hope it is as awesome as all the reviews say it is!!!


  Yay!  I have rose gold and I love it!!! BTW -  I was able to score the Chanel Reve D'Orient quad today!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> *BTW - I was able to score the Chanel Reve D'Orient quad today!!!*


  YAYYYYYYYY! Thats an awesome palette! Soooo glad you were able to find it at your store!!!!
  I ordered rose gold this morning and then added hell and heaven to it!! The swatches look soooo good!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I picked up 3 shades from Ardency Inn Pigments; Hell,Heaven and Rose Gold!!! I hope it is as awesome as all the reviews say it is!!!
> Awesome V can't wait to hear your thoughts on them.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


  YAY!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome V can't wait to hear your thoughts on them.   YAY!


  Dolly ~ what's on your list that you've been lusting.... I see you poking everyone but you haven't hauled anything!   How's your mom and all the testing she had done?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

[@]Melrose[/@]  I thought about you at 4:45 today  hope all is well.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

My husband is out of town on a business trip and I have to talk to my manager about stuff tomorrow, which means....mall trip.  I had a serious anxiety buy that I'm not proud of, but I got some nice stuff.  

  I picked up:
  A dress at Banana Republic, this one in black.
  A top on clearance for $7.99.

  LUSH stuff:
  Sympathy For The Skin lotion
  Charity Pot lotion
  Reindeer Rock Soap
  Rose Jam shower gel

  MAC: 
  Soft Brown e/s
  Mystery e/s
  Moth pressed pigment
  Soft Ochre paint pot
  Mineralize concealer in NW20 (I'm usually NC, but the peach helps with my dark circles)

  I finally learned to do a little shadow!  I used Moth all over my lid, Soft Brown in the crease, and Mystery on the outer corner.  Looks pretty nice!  The MA did one eye and I did the other.  I'm a little more confident now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly ~ what's on your list that you've been lusting.... I see you poking everyone but you haven't hauled anything! How's your mom and all the testing she had done?


  My list is basically non-existent WD. Things came up, so my money is very tight. 
  Not to mention Christmas around the corner. My nieces both received their Halloween costumes. So that was exciting for us.
  My mom is ok, we are still waiting for her doctor to contact us. As far as I know she still has an infection. 
  But the other day well yesterday, we got a call from her heart doctor. She wanted to know if we were interested in an experimental surgery. 
  It sounds too good to be true, ya know. Basically it doesn't harm her, they don't break the sternum. 
  The incision is in the groin area instead. I've heard of it, and looked it up ages ago. 
  But it worries me. Didn't mean to say so much. Sorry ladies


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 



  Didn't mean to say so much. Sorry ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Dolly, don't be sorry! I think everyone hear genuinely cares how your life is going and that includes what's up with your mom.  Seriously, no need to apologize.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope she is ok!
> 
> My list is basically non-existent WD. Things came up, so my money is very tight.
> Not to mention Christmas around the corner. My nieces both received their Halloween costumes. So that was exciting for us.
> ...








Love ya D!! I hope everything works out well & soon!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Dolly, don't be sorry! I think everyone hear genuinely cares how your life is going and that includes what's up with your mom.  Seriously, no need to apologize.


  Thanks babe and I genuinely care about all of you too.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope she is ok!   My list is basically non-existent WD. Things came up, so my money is very tight.  Not to mention Christmas around the corner. My nieces both received their Halloween costumes. So that was exciting for us. My mom is ok, we are still waiting for her doctor to contact us. As far as I know she still has an infection.  But the other day well yesterday, we got a call from her heart doctor. She wanted to know if we were interested in an experimental surgery.  It sounds too good to be true, ya know. Basically it doesn't harm her, they don't break the sternum.  The incision is in the groin area instead. I've heard of it, and looked it up ages ago.  But it worries me. Didn't mean to say so much. Sorry ladies


  Dolly -  I've heard about that sx... The use a catheter and go through the groin.  They had mentioned it when my daughter had her sx.... Definitely look into it....the less pain for your mom the better....I think this procedure has been around for awhile now.. God this brings up memories when my daughter had her sx.   Please keep us updated on your mom's health.. That's so nice that you got your nieces the costumes.   I know Christmas is around the corner.  In on a strict budget this year.  Well what's on you Christmas wish list?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi which balls are you buying?





Vineetha said:


> Perles D'etiole I believe D!! (the holiday version)


What she said!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

@walkingdead I am actually liking the hourglass palette a lot! tbh i didnt care for radiant magenta, the one i got when it launched and i was skeptical abt the palette!! But all the 3 shades show up pretty well on me. infact i went a little too happy with the brush & right nw i have my clown makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoping we get no visitors today!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead  I am actually liking the hourglass palette a lot! tbh i didnt care for radiant magenta, the one i got when it launched and i was skeptical abt the palette!! But all the 3 shades show up pretty well on me. infact i went a little too happy with the brush & right nw i have my clown makeup on :haha:  hoping we get no visitors today!!


  LOL!!! I haven't tried mine yet! I was worried about the middle one not showing up on me. I'm drooling over the eyeshadow palette that NYCbeauty swatched .... I'm going to see if the have it available at the NYC store.  When are you getting yours?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My husband is out of town on a business trip and I have to talk to my manager about stuff tomorrow, which means....mall trip.  I had a serious anxiety buy that I'm not proud of, but I got some nice stuff.    I picked up: A dress at Banana Republic, this one in black. A top on clearance for $7.99.  LUSH stuff: Sympathy For The Skin lotion Charity Pot lotion Reindeer Rock Soap Rose Jam shower gel  MAC:  Soft Brown e/s Mystery e/s Moth pressed pigment Soft Ochre paint pot Mineralize concealer in NW20 (I'm usually NC, but the peach helps with my dark circles)  I finally learned to do a little shadow!  I used Moth all over my lid, Soft Brown in the crease, and Mystery on the outer corner.  Looks pretty nice!  The MA did one eye and I did the other.  I'm a little more confident now.


Nice haul and cute dress! Yay for getting more confidence in doing your eyeshadow!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nice haul and cute dress! Yay for getting more confidence in doing your eyeshadow!


  Thanks! I kind of love the pressed pigments after playing with them, also Beauty Marked e/s.  Someone needs to tell me how to wear that ASAP because it was beautiful in the pan.  I don't know why I've never looked at MAC e/s before now.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope she is ok!   My list is basically non-existent WD. Things came up, so my money is very tight.  Not to mention Christmas around the corner. My nieces both received their Halloween costumes. So that was exciting for us. My mom is ok, we are still waiting for her doctor to contact us. As far as I know she still has an infection.  But the other day well yesterday, we got a call from her heart doctor. She wanted to know if we were interested in an experimental surgery.  It sounds too good to be true, ya know. Basically it doesn't harm her, they don't break the sternum.  The incision is in the groin area instead. I've heard of it, and looked it up ages ago.  But it worries me. Didn't mean to say so much. Sorry ladies


I hope everything goes well with your mom Dolly and don't ever apologize for telling us about what's going on, we all love you and care about what's going on. :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm drooling over the eyeshadow palette that NYCbeauty swatched .... I'm going to see if the have it available at the NYC store. When are you getting yours?


  It still says processing!! hopefully end of this week or next it will get shipped as it says so!!! it looks sooooo pretty!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It still says processing!! hopefully end of this week or next it will get shipped as it says so!!! it looks sooooo pretty!!


  V ..it looks sooo yummy..like caramel, milk chocolate and dark chocolate


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I kind of love the pressed pigments after playing with them, also Beauty Marked e/s.  Someone needs to tell me how to wear that ASAP because it was beautiful in the pan.  I don't know why I've never looked at MAC e/s before now.


I very rarely look at them when I'm there and own very few MAC shadows actually. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V ..it looks sooo yummy..like caramel, milk chocolate and dark chocolate








 it does!! nw i need some chocolate!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  it does!! nw i need some chocolate!!!


 LOL!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My husband is out of town on a business trip and I have to talk to my manager about stuff tomorrow, which means....mall trip.  I had a serious anxiety buy that I'm not proud of, but I got some nice stuff.
> 
> I picked up:
> A dress at Banana Republic, this one in black.
> ...


  Great haul!  Is the Rose Jam gel out already? I love this stuff. I bought 2 of the perfumes last year.  Is the Lush Holiday stuff out?  
  This sounds like a great look.  I think I have all these colors so I will try the look.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great haul!  Is the Rose Jam gel out already? I love this stuff. I bought 2 of the perfumes last year.  Is the Lush Holiday stuff out?
> This sounds like a great look.  I think I have all these colors so I will try the look.


  Yep! All Lush holiday is out!  There are so many new things, but I try to stick to basics I know I'll use up.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yep! All Lush holiday is out!  There are so many new things, but I try to stick to basics I know I'll use up.


  Ooh off to look.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have Rose Gold and Sunday but I really want to get Hell and Heaven and the 2 blush shades.   Great haul!  Is the Rose Jam gel out already? I love this stuff. I bought 2 of the perfumes last year.  Is the Lush Holiday stuff out?   This sounds like a great look.  I think I have all these colors so I will try the look.


 :shock: they have blush too!! That's a lovely haul!! Let us know how you like the shu uemura palette!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope everything goes well with your mom Dolly and don't ever apologize for telling us about what's going on, we all love you and care about what's going on. :hug:


Thanks Naomi :hug:  





walkingdead said:


> Dolly -  I've heard about that sx... The use a catheter and go through the groin.  They had mentioned it when my daughter had her sx.... Definitely look into it....the less pain for your mom the better....I think this procedure has been around for awhile now.. God this brings up memories when my daughter had her sx.   Please keep us updated on your mom's health.. That's so nice that you got your nieces the costumes.   I know Christmas is around the corner.  In on a strict budget this year.  Well what's on you Christmas wish list?


Was your daughters surgery hard for you?  And it has been around a while now, the less pain, is what I like. I'm a little scared for her. Well more than a little.  I will keep you all updated. :hug:


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias ladies!


 _Nars had their F&F sale around Black Friday last year and it was 20% off whatever with free shipping. YSL did 20% off of $75+ for Cyber Monday last year also but I don't remember if shipping was free.[ /I]  





Vineetha said:



			I picked up 3 shades from Ardency Inn Pigments; Hell,Heaven and Rose Gold!!! I hope it is as awesome as all the reviews say it is!!!
		
Click to expand...

 I guess I need to look at some swatches of these pigments, huh?_


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks Naomi :hug: Was your daughters surgery hard for you?  And it has been around a while now, the less pain, is what I like. I'm a little scared for her. Well more than a little.  I will keep you all updated. :hug:


  Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

Just subscribed to Mac Nasty Gal! I want the purple lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> _Nars had their F&F sale around Black Friday last year and it was 20% off whatever with free shipping. YSL did 20% off of $75+ for Cyber Monday last year also but I don't remember if shipping was free.[ /I] I guess I need to look at some swatches of these pigments, huh?_


_Thank you! _


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


That's wonderful news! I'm happy to hear that. :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's wonderful news! I'm happy to hear that. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


That's really good news. I'm happy to hear that. You are right, new technology is happening everyday. I suppose it won't hurt to sit down and hear it all out! Thank you WD :hug:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 21, 2014)

Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


 Yay! Great news! God is good!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


  I'm so, so happy for you, Melrose!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh! Also at the MAC counter I realized I am 100% in need of New York Apple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were out of stock.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Great news! God is good!


 Thank you C! Yes, HE sure is! 


Anaphora said:


> I'm so, so happy for you, Melrose!


 Thank you, I'm feeling very happy and thankful for everything


----------



## Melrose (Oct 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh! Also at the MAC counter I realized I am 100% in need of New York Apple.  :cheer:   They were out of stock. hboy:


 Lol, hopefully you'll get it soon. It's very pretty. I'm always drawn to it at the counter and once I pick it up and see the name I realize I already own it :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


 That's awesome news!!! Soooo happy for you and ur daughter!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


 Omg Mel!! So relieved to hear that!! Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


That's amazing! Take care my love!   I'm so happy to hear this


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


 Wow!! I'm glad the procedure helped your daughter I could imagine how difficult it is to be faced with a situation like that especially when it's your child.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 21, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


 I'm so happy glad to hear this news :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


  Melrose!!!  So happy to hear the good news!   Like Charisma said God is good!!  I thought oh you yesterday at 4:45 and said a little prayer for you


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Great news! God is good!


  Amen!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's really good news. I'm happy to hear that. You are right, new technology is happening everyday. I suppose it won't hurt to sit down and hear it all out! Thank you WD :hug:


  Thanks Dolly!  And do keep us updated and your mom...I think of her every time I see a post from you


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow!! I'm glad the procedure helped your daughter I could imagine how difficult it is to be faced with a situation like that especially when it's your child.


  Thanks brows!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That's awesome news!!! Soooo happy for you and ur daughter!!!


  Thanks V--- how's your own baby girl doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Dolly!  And do keep us updated and your mom...I think of her every time I see a post from you


I will. Thank you, that actually makes me feel better knowing I am not alone.  It is nice to know you all care


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


  Yay! Glad to hear good news!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Melrose!!!  So happy to hear the good news!   Like Charisma said God is good!!  I thought oh you yesterday at 4:45 and said a little prayer for you


 Thank you sweetie, I appreciate your praying for me. So happy to hear your daughter is doing well


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will. Thank you, that actually makes me feel better knowing I am not alone.  It is nice to know you all care


 We all care and  you Dolly! Praying for you and your mom always.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> We all care and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Praying for you aswell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you ladies! So amazing every single one of you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

I wasn't able to catch up with nasty gal collection, was it supposed to launch? What happen then?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I wasn't able to catch up with nasty gal collection, was it supposed to launch? What happen then?


  All I know is it was pushed back, and now it has been officially announced.
  The new date is December 4th.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All I know is it was pushed back, and now it has been officially announced. The new date is December 4th.


 Yay!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay!


:kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kiss:


 What will you be getting?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What will you be getting?


Probably the purple and burgundy. I can never pass up a burgundy :lol: What about you C?


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried MAC Brow Set?  I use the Fluidline Brow and love it, but need something to hold them down a little.  They have a mind of their own.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Probably the purple and burgundy. I can never pass up a burgundy :lol: What about you C?


 Same here


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


 That great news Mel, please take care God is with you hon always!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly-- it's been 12 years since her surgery, 10/4/ 2002...it went so fast... Looking back I don't know how My husband an I got thru the 1st year of her life... we were devastated when we got the news she had 3 holes in her heart but she had surgery at Columbia Presbyterian --they have the best heart surgeons in the country.  The hardest part was seeing her after the sx when she was intubated.... I could by her eyes she was in pain and something was not right with her... I kept telling nurse and she told the doctor ... They had to take her back in the OR because her sternum had popped back out and it was horrible because the had to re-intubate her and couldn't sedate and I couldnt watch.   We took her home after 2 weeks, I have great news... She just saw her cardiologist last Wednesday and she is doing great!!! She doesn't have to see him every year anymore... Now only every 3 years!!!  Dolly, they have all these new technology-- surgery should be safer then ever.    What really got me thru it was taking one day at a time....thinking of the future just overwhelmed me.


 That is great news! Happy that your daughter is doing much better. Taking it a day at a time is really the best way to go.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope she is ok!   My list is basically non-existent WD. Things came up, so my money is very tight.  Not to mention Christmas around the corner. My nieces both received their Halloween costumes. So that was exciting for us. My mom is ok, we are still waiting for her doctor to contact us. As far as I know she still has an infection.  But the other day well yesterday, we got a call from her heart doctor. She wanted to know if we were interested in an experimental surgery.  It sounds too good to be true, ya know. Basically it doesn't harm her, they don't break the sternum.  The incision is in the groin area instead. I've heard of it, and looked it up ages ago.  But it worries me. Didn't mean to say so much. Sorry ladies


 :support: please don't be sorry, Dolly we all are here for each other. I pray that everything works out soon. :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks V--- how's your own baby girl doing?


  She is good! getting naughtier day by day!! All she wants to do is go out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She keep says there is no milk or baby food for her (even if it is stocked) and that we need to go to shoprite immediately bec she is starving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or that the car is starving & it needs gas!! The most convincing thing is she tells her dad we need to go out bec mom wants to go to sephora!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> :support: please don't be sorry, Dolly we all are here for each other. I pray that everything works out soon. :hug:


:hug: 


Vineetha said:


> She is good! getting naughtier day by day!! All she wants to do is go out!! :haha:  She keep says there is no milk or baby food for her (even if it is stocked) and that we need to go to shoprite immediately bec she is starving :lol:  or that the car is starving & it needs gas!! The most convincing thing is she tells her dad we need to go out bec mom wants to go to sephora!! :shock:


That is pretty convincing :lol: Haha she sounds adorable


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She is good! getting naughtier day by day!! All she wants to do is go out!! :haha:  She keep says there is no milk or baby food for her (even if it is stocked) and that we need to go to shoprite immediately bec she is starving :lol:  or that the car is starving & it needs gas!! The most convincing thing is she tells her dad we need to go out bec mom wants to go to sephora!! :shock:


 :lol: she is to cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She is good! getting naughtier day by day!! All she wants to do is go out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 too cute!


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Great news! God is good!


 All the time! I'm so glad you're going to be okay [@]Melrose[/@]!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


  That's awesome news, Melrose!! I'm so glad it turned out to not be the Hodgkins! I'm so happy that you're going to be okay and hope that when you have the surgery it goes well!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh! Also at the MAC counter I realized I am 100% in need of New York Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh. My counter has been out of stock of Spirit and Morning Coffee pro longwear liner for ages. I know I could order online, but I want to buy at my counter so I have an excuse to be there.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

D!!! I think you will like this one! (Black is blue) Lovecat sounds pretty too!! 

  http://www.sephora.com/modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-P382250?skuId=1537521


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! I think you will like this one! (Black is blue) Lovecat sounds pretty too!!   http://www.sephora.com/modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-P382250?skuId=1537521


V!!! I need that color. Why have I never heard of this brand lol. Thank you for posting ompom:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! I think you will like this one! (Black is blue) Lovecat sounds pretty too!!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-P382250?skuId=1537521


  I like Black is blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why have I never heard of this brand lol. Thank you for posting


  We need it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why have I never heard of this brand lol. Thank you for posting


  Its the Ardency one I was talking abt yest! I havent tried the lipsticks but was going though the reviews and its all good ratings!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: T's review on a diff shade

  http://www.temptalia.com/ardency-inn-twist-modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.phyrra.net/2013/09/teal-thursday-tidal-rave.html


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! I think you will like this one! (Black is blue) Lovecat sounds pretty too!!   http://www.sephora.com/modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-P382250?skuId=1537521


 V that color is gorg!





rocksteadybaby said:


> We need it!! oke:


 We do!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.phyrra.net/2013/09/teal-thursday-tidal-rave.html


  Very nice !! Thanks for posting V!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> We do!


  Girl!! Yes we do


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


   Sending many prayers your way! May God be with you in your surgery honey! You deserve a buy it all haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We need it!!


  Yes we do!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.phyrra.net/2013/09/teal-thursday-tidal-rave.html


  Looks kinda patchy and reminds me of Illamasqua's Disciple.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kXcgwlAXQ  She reviews Black is blue


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Looks kinda patchy and reminds me of Illamasqua's Disciple.


  Havent tried any lipstick from the brand Buddy, just shared bec the color looked interesting!!! It does look close to disciple, maybe a little less blue and tad more indigo??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She reviews Black is blue


  It looks gorg on her


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Havent tried any lipstick from the brand Buddy, just shared bec the color looked interesting!!! It does look close to disciple, maybe a little less blue and tad more indigo??


  To me it looks prettier than disciple


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Havent tried any lipstick from the brand Buddy, just shared bec the color looked interesting!!! It does look close to disciple, maybe a little less blue and tad more indigo??


  Oh it's definitely interesting! I was just saying it looked a tad patchy on her. Her lips look kinda dry though so that may be why. I definitely like it! I've wanted Disciple for ages, but since it wasn't even sold here when Sephora did sell Illamasqua and it was disco'd for awhile I've never been able to get my hands on it so maybe I'll try this one.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kXcgwlAXQ  She reviews Black is blue


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She reviews Black is blue


  It looks really pretty on her!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She reviews Black is blue


  I like that on her! I hope it isn't as bright as DGAF on me if I grab it, I don't really care for DGAF.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh it's definitely interesting! I was just saying it looked a tad patchy on her. Her lips look kinda dry though so that may be why. I definitely like it! I've wanted Disciple for ages, but since it wasn't even sold here when Sephora did sell Illamasqua and it was disco'd for awhile I've never been able to get my hands on it so maybe I'll try this one.


  Wonder why sephora stopped carrying Ilamsaqua. Now its nearly impossible to get the brand unless directly from the brand online and that costs a pretty penny with the shipping!! Its been soooo long I got anything from he brand for the same reason!!! i was hoping gunner would be close to disciple!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Wonder why sephora stopped carrying Ilamsaqua. Now its nearly impossible to get the brand unless directly from the brand online and that costs a pretty penny with the shipping!! Its been soooo long I got anything from he brand for the same reason!!! i was hoping gunner would be close to disciple!!


  Heck yeah it does! I got all excited last week to see Disciple back on their site until I converted the currencies. LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heck yeah it does! I got all excited last week to see Disciple back on their site until I converted the currencies. LOL!


  Right? I always add stuff into my cart and then back off seeing the shipping & conversion total!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its like "not worth that much, maybe later"


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? I always add stuff into my cart and then back off seeing the shipping & conversion total!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If I ever go back over, I'm hitting up a store. Can't believe I didn't the last two times I was over there!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! I think you will like this one! (Black is blue) Lovecat sounds pretty too!!   http://www.sephora.com/modster-long-play-supercharged-lip-color-P382250?skuId=1537521


 I purchased this a long time ago just wasn't able to wear and try them yet but I was able to take pics


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Apparently my Sephora orders are delayed


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Apparently my Sephora orders are delayed


  Oh no!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

I took your all's advice and went ahead and ordered Lime Crime Chinchilla.  Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Apparently my Sephora orders are delayed


  What happened?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

I need new candles


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I took your all's advice and went ahead and ordered Lime Crime Chinchilla.  Can't wait for it to get here!


  Can't wait to see you in it Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need new candles


  I don't remember the last time I burned candles.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need new candles


  D Stop right there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will inevitably lead to me buying more candles!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Apparently my Sephora orders are delayed


  Oh nooo why?????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't remember the last time I burned candles. :shock:


I didn't burn any all summer. But now that it's winter, well fall lol How long ago?    





Vineetha said:


> D Stop right there! :haha: This will inevitably lead to me buying more candles!! :lmao:


Buuut there is a sale at B&BW and they have up the holiday scents oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buuut there is a sale at B&BW and they have up the holiday scents


  I don't know, few years maybe. I used to be a candle burning heaux, but just haven't bought any in ages for whatever reason.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buuut there is a sale at B&BW and they have up the holiday scents


  lalalalalalalalalallalallllllaaaaaa not listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which are good among the new holiday ones D


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, few years maybe. I used to be a candle burning heaux, but just haven't bought any in ages for whatever reason.


Oooh hmm...what used to be your fave scent and brand?


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 22, 2014)

I just got 3 more candles a couple weeks ago.  Mmm, Flannel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lalalalalalalalalallalallllllaaaaaa not listening :lol:   which are good among the new holiday ones D :haha:


Lol well Frosted Cranberry is good. And tis the season is a holiday fave.  Sparkling Icicles is also a vety clean holiday scent :wink:


----------



## PinayGator (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lalalalalalalalalallalallllllaaaaaa not listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't recall if they're sold throughout the year, but Marshmallow Fireside is hands down my favorite B&BW candle/room fragrance. I'll admit I've sat and huffed mine before lighting it a few times. Hell, I've got the wallflower plug-in right outside this room and it smells WONDERFUL.

  And if you're just as obsessed with said fragrance as I am, Cocoa Pink makes EVERYTHING in Marshmallow Fireside. I bought the perfume/leave-in conditioning spray last year so I could be a walking cloud of smell goods.

  Obsessed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got 3 more candles a couple weeks ago.  Mmm, Flannel!


Flannel is amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oooh hmm...what used to be your fave scent and brand?


  I don't even remember. I might of grabbed some B&BW candles at some point, but I've never been a big shopper there so it probably wouldn't of been many.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got 3 more candles a couple weeks ago.  Mmm, Flannel!


  I hear Flannel and think of flannel shirts, torn jeans and Docs. #90skids


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I can't recall if they're sold throughout the year, but Marshmallow Fireside is hands down my favorite B&BW candle/room fragrance. I'll admit I've sat and huffed mine before lighting it a few times. Hell, I've got the wallflower plug-in right outside this room and it smells WONDERFUL.
> 
> And if you're just as obsessed with said fragrance as I am, Cocoa Pink makes EVERYTHING in Marshmallow Fireside. I bought the perfume/leave-in conditioning spray last year so I could be a walking cloud of smell goods.
> 
> Obsessed.


  Love Marshmallow fireside! I got it with my last haul!!! Cocoa Pink? Will check it out! Thanks!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sparkling Icicles is also a vety clean holiday scent


  Thanks D! I will make sure *not* to check out these


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hear Flannel and think of flannel shirts, torn jeans and Docs. #90skids


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hear Flannel and think of flannel shirts, torn jeans and Docs. #90skids








 me too


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D! I will make sure *not* to check out these


  As you're *not* placing candles in your bag and *not*hitting checkout *don't* forget to use ebates for your measly 1.5% cash back. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> me too


  Always and forever!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopefully there's another Paypal deal soon! I got $10 off on top of a sale just for checking out with Paypal.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even remember. I might of grabbed some B&BW candles at some point, but I've never been a big shopper there so it probably wouldn't of been many.


  I love candles but I never got any from B&BW either


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love candles but I never got any from B&BW either


  You must! I like them better than Yankee and haven't bought a Yankee since trying them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You must! I like them better than Yankee and haven't bought a Yankee since trying them.


  I know I was just checking them out on the website


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love candles but I never got any from B&BW either


  Glade for life!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't even remember. I might of grabbed some B&BW candles at some point, but I've never been a big shopper there so it probably wouldn't of been many.


Ooh I see. You don't need candles lol   





NaomiH said:


> I hear Flannel and think of flannel shirts, torn jeans and Docs. #90skids


And that's hot!   





Vineetha said:


> Thanks D! I will make sure *not* to check out these :wink:





NaomiH said:


> As you're *not* placing candles in your bag and *not** *hitting checkout *don't* forget to use ebates for your measly 1.5% cash back. lol


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I was just checking them out on the website


You need to try Village candles. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> As you're *not* placing candles in your bag and *not*hitting checkout *don't* forget to use ebates for your measly 1.5% cash back. lol


  Definitely *not*!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glade for life!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Nope, the only thing I actually need right now is new socks!
  I might grab a candle or two though now that they're on my mind and I'm wondering why I stopped burning them.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I love the vanilla, the fresh linen and the apple cinnamon Glade plug ins! lol
  Don't think I've ever used their candles though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, the only thing I actually need right now is new socks! I might grab a candle or two though now that they're on my mind and I'm wondering why I stopped burning them.


Maybe just didn't need them at the time....and socks, hmm I could need some too. Do you buy the simple colors...or do you go for patterns and cute ones?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You must! I like them better than Yankee and haven't bought a Yankee since trying them.


  Yankee. I had a bad experience in a Yankee once about 10 years ago.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glade for life!


  hahahaha!! I actually buy those


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love the vanilla, the fresh linen and the apple cinnamon Glade plug ins! lol Don't think I've ever used their candles though.


Apple Cinnamon from glade is :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you buy the simple colors...or do you go for patterns and cute ones?


  Just plain white or black. Though mamasita likes to bring me random cutesy socks from time to time for some reason. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Apple Cinnamon from glade is


  That's my fav


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Apple Cinnamon from glade is


  Just popped a new one in the other day! Maybe that's why I've not been using candles so much, I started using plug ins.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just plain white or black. Though mamasita likes to bring me random cutesy socks from time to time for some reason. lol


Lol how cute!  She still sees you as her little girl lol my mom is the same.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just popped a new one in the other day! Maybe that's why I've not been using candles so much, I started using plug ins.


Could be. Would make sense actually. I use both lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you buy the simple colors...or do you go for patterns and cute ones?


  I love cute socks I use to buy them all the time but I stopped so I just got plain black ones now. I need to start buying cute socks again they always made me happy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just popped a new one in the other day! Maybe that's why I've not been using candles so much, I started using plug ins.


  My Hubby loves those damn plug ins I prefer candles so much better we always fight about me burning down the house one day lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My Hubby loves those damn plug ins I prefer candles so much better we always fight about me burning down the house one day lmao!!


  I think I made the switch because I liked coming home to fancy smells and you can't get that with a candle or you'll burn your house down. LOL
  I'm going to get some candles, I think my body is ready to go back to the candle loving.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I made the switch because I liked coming home to fancy smells and you can't get that with a candle or you'll burn your house down. LOL
> I'm going to get some candles, I think my body is ready to go back to the candle loving.


  Thats what I love about plugins! You can just leave it on & come home to cozy fragrances without the fear of burning down the house!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She still sees you as her little girl lol my mom is the same.


  Yeah she does! I'll take the socks any day over her trying to hook me up with guys from her work or church any day! LOL
  I finally got her to stop that nonsense last year. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats what I love about plugins! You can just leave it on & come home to cozy fragrances without the fear of burning down the house!!!


  Definitely don't want to come home to fire engines in your yard! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love cute socks I use to buy them all the time but I stopped so I just got plain black ones now. I need to start buying cute socks again they always made me happy :haha:


I buy cute ones...I used to just buy white or black. Now I live a little lol  





NaomiH said:


> Yeah she does! I'll take the socks any day over her trying to hook me up with guys from her work or church any day! LOL I finally got her to stop that nonsense last year. lol


How did you get her to stop lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love cute socks I use to buy them all the time but I stopped so I just got plain black ones now. I need to start buying cute socks again they always made me happy


  Me too! Infact I never get plain onesand since I am sooo good at organizing I always have 2 diff one! LOL nw that is my style


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! Infact I never get plain onesand since I am sooo good at organizing I always have 2 diff one! LOL nw that is my style


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How did you get her to stop lol


  I told her that if she tried to set me up on one more blind date with yet another dork that I was going to tattoo my face.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I told her that if she tried to set me up on one more blind date with yet another dork that I was going to tattoo my face.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I told her that if she tried to set me up on one more blind date with yet another dork that I was going to tattoo my face.


  HAHAHAHAHA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good one!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I told her that if she tried to set me up on one more blind date with yet another dork that I was going to tattoo my face. :haha:


:lmao: that works


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay, I have Flannel. Lavender-Vanilla, Eucalyptus-Mint and Marshmallow Fireside 3 wick candles in my cart!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Yayy!!!Marshmallow fireside is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Autumn Night & leaves are also pretty good!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Perfect picks Naomi! Autumn Sky is pretty good too and Autumn.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!Marshmallow fireside is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Figured why not while they're 2 for $22 and you get the 25% off!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Figured why not while they're 2 for $22 and you get the 25% off!


It's a great deal.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's a great deal.


  Not so happy about the $5.99 shipping though. #spoiledbrat. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not so happy about the $5.99 shipping though. #spoiledbrat. lol


I hate the shipping too lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!Marshmallow fireside is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to add those to my cart so excited to try them


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hate the shipping too lol


  Girl, I am CHEAP! LOL!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

I need to get some new candles, as well.  I've been using the Yankee Pumpkin Berry which was a gift.  It's nice, but I'm not really huge on pumpkin scented things.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not so happy about the $5.99 shipping though. #spoiledbrat. lol


  Screw that !!! I wonder if you can get the 25% off at the store lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It is really a great deal
> Screw that !!! I wonder if you can get the 25% off at the store lmao!!


  BAHAHA!!!! I was just on their site checking to if it it was an online only deal! It seems to be. :/


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BAHAHA!!!! I was just on their site checking to if it it was an online only deal! It seems to be. :/


  Nooo!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

FREEBIE4FALL works so you get free shipping over $25 but it takes away the 25% off. Stupid one promo code per order BS!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> FREEBIE4FALL works so you get free shipping over $25 but it takes away the 25% off. Stupid one promo code per order BS!


  Bull crap!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Bull crap!!


  I'm a sad panda. I'll probably end up paying the shipping, but geez!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BAHAHA!!!! I was just on their site checking to if it it was an online only deal! It seems to be. :/


  My store usually let me apply the online coupons during checkout! I am thinking it wil work!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a sad panda. I'll probably end up paying the shipping, but geez!


  yea me too but it's ...KILLING ME LARRY !! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My store usually let me apply the online coupons during checkout! I am thinking it wil work!!!


  Oh? Hmmm.....maybe I'll call the one near me and ask.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh? Hmmm.....maybe I'll call the one near me and ask.


  They usually apply all the online codes as long as they are able to sell a few candles!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> yea me too but it's ...KILLING ME LARRY !! lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They usually apply all the online codes as long as they are able to sell a few candles!!


  I found a coupon you can use in store here

  http://www.couponsherpa.com/printable-coupons/coupon/1389480/


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They usually apply all the online codes as long as they are able to sell a few candles!!


  I did not know that, thanks for the tip!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I found a coupon you can use in store here
> 
> http://www.couponsherpa.com/printable-coupons/coupon/1389480/


  I love you, Brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love you, Brows!


  Let's go stock up on some candles


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Let's go stock up on some candles


  Yes let's! 



  P.S I'm The Scarecrow


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She is good! getting naughtier day by day!! All she wants to do is go out!! :haha:  She keep says there is no milk or baby food for her (even if it is stocked) and that we need to go to shoprite immediately bec she is starving :lol:  or that the car is starving & it needs gas!! The most convincing thing is she tells her dad we need to go out bec mom wants to go to sephora!! :shock:


 soo precious!!!!   V--you should get her this.. start her early, Someone had posted this before and I thought it was soo cute


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes let's!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I'm The Scarecrow


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  That is really cute!! I want one


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  That's adorable!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  That is sooo cute! I am sure she will love it since her fav passtime is to imitate me!! Its her b'day this dec, i will try to get her one then!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That is really cute!! I want one


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








 that's funny


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> that's funny


  It gave me a hearty giggle. I love humor like that!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That is really cute!! I want one :haha:


  LOL!!! Maybe Santa will bring it for you for Christmas!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


  OMG! WTH.,, I wouldn't want to eat it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG! WTH.,, I wouldn't want to eat it.


  Right? It's so bizarre when vegetables come out looking like people!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? It's so bizarre when vegetables come out looking like people!


  Yes.., it really is soo strange it reminds me of that root that screams or looks like a baby.. It was in Harry Potter.. Forgot the name.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Maybe Santa will bring it for you for Christmas!!!








lmao


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Let's go stock up on some candles


  Please do that!
  I can't wait for mine to "arrive"


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

@walkingdead just came back from a Chanel run!! None of the counters had reve d'orient  I think I will do a phone order from somewhere nw!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes.., it really is soo strange it reminds me of that root that screams or looks like a baby.. It was in Harry Potter.. Forgot the name.


  The Mandrakes!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead just came back from a Chanel run!! None of the counters had reve d'orient  I think I will do a phone order from somewhere nw!!








  V there's a thread in here.  Call NM NOW!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V there's a thread in here.  Call NM NOW!


 Calling!!!!thank youuuu


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Mandrakes!


  Thank you!!! That would of dtiven me crazy all might trying to figure it out.  I knew you would know ot


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, I am CHEAP! LOL!


Lol  





NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you!!! That would of dtiven me crazy all might trying to figure it out. I knew you would know ot


  Most welcome! I am a  pretty big HP nerd. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> soo precious!!!!   V--you should get her this.. start her early, Someone had posted this before and I thought it was soo cute


 Too cute WD


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Too cute WD


  Isn't it sooo cute.... I wish I could buy it for a cute baby girl...all the kids I know are over 10.  Maybe I'll get for Brows!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Isn't it sooo cute.... I wish I could buy it for a cute baby girl...all the kids I know are over 10. Maybe I'll get for Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Isn't it sooo cute.... I wish I could buy it for a cute baby girl...all the kids I know are over 10. Maybe I'll get for Brows!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


  V -- did call NM yet for the Reve D'Orient palette yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Isn't it sooo cute.... I wish I could buy it for a cute baby girl...all the kids I know are over 10.  Maybe I'll get for Brows!


:lol: It is too cute


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  HAHAHAHAHA!! Can you imagine my 5'9 ass trying to sit on that ? Brows would look pretty funny


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! Can you imagine my 5'9 ass trying to sit on that ? Brows would look pretty funny :haha:


  Wow brows!--- you're tall!-- I pictured you like 5'4 or something


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! Can you imagine my 5'9 ass trying to sit on that ? Brows would look pretty funny :haha:


And adorable lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow brows!--- you're tall!-- I pictured you like 5'4 or something


  NO! I'm a Amazon girl lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And adorable lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> NO! I'm a Amazon girl lmao!!


  I wish I was tall.., I'm so short


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I wish I was tall.., I'm so short


  My height use to bother me cause I was always teased when I was younger for being so tall and thin . Now I just embrace it you should see when I wear my Jeffrey Cambell platform heels


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My height use to bother me cause I was always teased when I was younger for being so tall and thin . Now I just embrace it you should see when I wear my Jeffrey Cambell platform heels :haha:


Embrace it, we can't change it..so may aswell love it right lol I'm short and fat  proud of it too


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Embrace it, we can't change it..so may aswell love it right lol I'm short and fat  proud of it too


  I usually do but there are some days when I don't feel good about myself --- those days are very rare though.   I'm glad you ladies can embrace yourselves....nothing is more attractive than confidence!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I usually do but there are some days when I don't feel good about myself --- those days are very rare though.   I'm glad you ladies can embrace yourselves....nothing is more attractive than confidence!


I have those days too and those have been happening more and more.  Which actually makes me sadder.  But I try to fight it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I usually do but there are some days when I don't feel good about myself --- those days are very rare though. I'm glad you ladies can embrace yourselves....nothing is more attractive than confidence!


  I know exactly what you mean ..I've been feeling that way cause I quit smoking a few months ago and gained some weight like 25 pounds. I hate the way I feel right now clothes don't feel right but I know I need to start watching my diet and exercise


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I try to fight it.


  Well I'm glad we are sharing this makes me feel like I'm not alone


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know exactly what you mean ..I've been feeling that way cause I quit smoking a few months ago and gained some weight like 25 pounds. I hate the way I feel right now clothes don't feel right but I know I need to start watching my diet and exercise


  Brows!  That's so great you quit smoking!! That's the 1st step and a major one for better health..you can then concentrate on your diet and exercise.  Soo happy to hear this!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have those days too and those have been happening more and more.  Which actually makes me sadder.  But I try to fight it.


 Dolly you can win this fight!   You ooze of confidence.... Even I can sense it through the web!!!LOL!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Brows! That's so great you quit smoking!! That's the 1st step and a major one for better health..you can then concentrate on your diet and exercise. Soo happy to hear this!


  Yes! I know it was really hard for me to quit and i'm not going to lie I still cave when I drink sometimes but I'm happy that I don't have that daily habit anymore. Now I just need to concentrate on my diet and getting my butt to move lmao!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V -- did call NM yet for the Reve D'Orient palette yet?









 Thanks a lot W!! I did, just got off the call with NM northbrooke(IL)!!! Looks like they got in the stock today!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well I'm glad we are sharing this makes me feel like I'm not alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That confidence is from my mother, as funny as that sounds. She taught me no matter what, every single person is beautiful.
  What makes us ugly isn't our exterior, it is our interior. Ugly isn't a physical thing.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :cheer:  Thanks a lot W!! I did, just got off the call with NM northbrooke(IL)!!! Looks like they got in the stock today!!!


  Awesome V!  I was rushing to post that thread so you could get it!!!   I thought for sure you were following that thread!  So glad you were able to order it


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Awesome V! I was rushing to post that thread so you could get it!!! I thought for sure you were following that thread! So glad you were able to order it


  Thanks a looot! I actually called nordies and they said they will keep one aside. I go there and they had the holiday palette set aside LOL!!!
  I wasnt aware of the thread, thanks a lot for sharing the same. I ordered it from NM northbrooke only!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks a looot! I actually called nordies and they said they will keep one aside. I go there and they had the holiday palette set aside LOL!!! I wasnt aware of the thread, thanks a lot for sharing the same. I ordered it from NM northbrooke only!!!


  I hear it's very limited and was to be released on Black Friday only but counters are selling them now.  Whew  - so glad you grabbed one...it was faster to take a screen shot of the post than typing up the info


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

So my next door neighbor came over today with a black box for me. It seems my "stolen package" was delivered to the wrong address. How could UPS mess this up??? Luckily my male neighbor has no use for reflects teal. I tried calling mac to cancel the replacement they were sending but the person I spoke yo told me not to worry and just keep both.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hear it's very limited and was to be released on Black Friday only but counters are selling them now. Whew - so glad you grabbed one...it was faster to take a screen shot of the post than typing up the info


  Yayy!!!I didnt know that!! i was pretty cool abt the whole thing bec when i called the counter they said they have it and will hold it for me! little did i know they had no idea what i am talking abt


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So my next door neighbor came over today with a black box for me. It seems my "stolen package" was delivered to the wrong address. How could UPS mess this up??? Luckily my male neighbor has no use for reflects teal. I tried calling mac to cancel the replacement they were sending but the person I spoke yo told me not to worry and just keep both.


Yay glad you got it and woot for being able to keep the replacement :kiss:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So my next door neighbor came over today with a black box for me. It seems my "stolen package" was delivered to the wrong address. How could UPS mess this up??? Luckily my male neighbor has no use for reflects teal. I tried calling mac to cancel the replacement they were sending but the person I spoke yo told me not to worry and just keep both.








Yay!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks a lot W!! I did, just got off the call with NM northbrooke(IL)!!! Looks like they got in the stock today!!!


  Omg!! Those shadows are so lovely


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Omg!! Those shadows are so lovely








 right brows??!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So my next door neighbor came over today with a black box for me. It seems my "stolen package" was delivered to the wrong address. How could UPS mess this up??? Luckily my male neighbor has no use for reflects teal. I tried calling mac to cancel the replacement they were sending but the person I spoke yo told me not to worry and just keep both.


  Yay!  For having a male neighbor and for the extra goodies!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!I didnt know that!! i was pretty cool abt the whole thing bec when i called the counter they said they have it and will hold it for me! little did i know they had no idea what i am talking abt :haha:


 LOL!  I think a lot of counters don't know about the quad especial at Nordies!  I ordered it threw a lovely SA at Barneys in NY yesterday and got it today!  I don't want to mess up the stars.  I'm going to hold on the HG infinity palette since the Chanel was an arm and a leg.. I gotta SLOOWW down'


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL! I think a lot of counters don't know about the quad especial at Nordies! I ordered it threw a lovely SA at Barneys in NY yesterday and got it today! I don't want to mess up the stars. I'm going to hold on the HG infinity palette since the Chanel was an arm and a leg.. *I gotta SLOOWW down'*


  Oh yay! you got the palette already. How are you liking the shades!!!

  OMG! So do I!!! I am hoping to not buy anything the coming month but I am sure all the FnF's are gonna make it tough. But God I need to start using the ton of stuff I brought this month! I am thinking we know all the holiday stuff by now and I really dont want any more out of the blue surprise collections!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay glad you got it and woot for being able to keep the replacement :kiss:


 Yes, it was a nice surprise after everything


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yay! you got the palette already. How are you liking the shades!!!  OMG! So do I!!! I am hoping to not buy anything the coming month but I am sure all the FnF's are gonna make it tough. But God I need to start using the ton of stuff I brought this month! I am thinking we know all the holiday stuff by now and I really dont want any more out of the blue surprise collections!!


  V  - I'm loving the shades!  You will too! So excited for it.  The SA at Barneys was soo nice! I posted her info on the Chanel thread.  She said we can order any brands from her.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!  For having a male neighbor and for the extra goodies!!


 Yeah, kinda makes me wonder what really happened to my gravitas palette. Good thing the guy next door isn't the makeup wearing type :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V  - I'm loving the shades!  You will too! So excited for it.  The SA at Barneys was soo nice! I posted her info on the Chanel thread.  She said we can order any brands from her.


 Oh that's excellent!! Wil save her number now!!!i have hope that might get it on Saturday since its fedex!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, kinda makes me wonder what really happened to my gravitas palette. Good thing the guy next door isn't the makeup wearing type :haha:


  Did you ever get a replacement for the gravitas?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes, it was a nice surprise after everything


You deserved it babe :hug:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Did you ever get a replacement for the gravitas?


 Sure did! They even shipped it overnight! I was very impressed with customer service for once, lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow brows!--- you're tall!-- I pictured you like 5'4 or something


I thought so too for some reason. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I wish I was tall.., I'm so short


5ft 3 here. #TEAMSHORTSTACK


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 22, 2014)

My Kat Von D Star Studded Palette came! OMG you guys. It's so amazing!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know exactly what you mean ..I've been feeling that way cause I quit smoking a few months ago and gained some weight like 25 pounds. I hate the way I feel right now clothes don't feel right but I know I need to start watching my diet and exercise


way to go Brows! :cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Embrace it, we can't change it..so may aswell love it right lol I'm short and fat  proud of it too


I'm short and fat too. Some days I'm fine with it and others I'm not. :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I usually do but there are some days when I don't feel good about myself --- those days are very rare though.   I'm glad you ladies can embrace yourselves....nothing is more attractive than confidence!





Dolly Snow said:


> I have those days too and those have been happening more and more.  Which actually makes me sadder.  But I try to fight it.


:hug: you two ladies are beautiful. Just thought you should know


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 5ft 3 here. #TEAMSHORTSTACK


  Naomi-  you're taller than me!  5ft


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My Kat Von D Star Studded Palette came! OMG you guys. It's so amazing!!!
> How awesome is it?
> 
> 
> ...


  As are you naomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! I know it was really hard for me to quit and i'm not going to lie I still cave when I drink sometimes but I'm happy that I don't have that daily habit anymore. Now I just need to concentrate on my diet and getting my butt to move lmao!


Psst Brows, you're pretty foxy. I quit smoking awhile back as well and still get the urge when I'm being social or drinking and it's been about two years. You can do it though!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> So my next door neighbor came over today with a black box for me. It seems my "stolen package" was delivered to the wrong address. How could UPS mess this up??? Luckily my male neighbor has no use for reflects teal. I tried calling mac to cancel the replacement they were sending but the person I spoke yo told me not to worry and just keep both.


:nanas: yay for doubles!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, kinda makes me wonder what really happened to my gravitas palette. Good thing the guy next door isn't the makeup wearing type :haha:


:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hug: you two ladies are beautiful. Just thought you should know


  Aww thank you Naomi.... So are you - inside & out!!! and Dolly too and everyone on this thread!  Everyone I soo nice!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My Kat Von D Star Studded Palette came! OMG you guys. It's so amazing!!!


ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi-  you're taller than me!  5ft


Finally I'm taller than someone! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think it is just normal with being a human, some days are harder than others. I'm about 5'2, thought last time I got measured I was 5 foot lol   How awesome is it?   As are you naomi!


 :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Aww thank you Naomi.... So are you - inside & out!!! and Dolly too and everyone on this thread!  Everyone I soo nice!


 Thank you :bouquet: :hug:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 5ft 3 here. #TEAMSHORTSTACK


 Lol, girl I'm a shorty too 5' 5"! My mom was tall, 5' 9", my dad is 5' 10" and my 3 brothers are all over 6 feet! I don't know what the hell happened to me! Growing up I always wanted to be tall like Cindy Crawford. Anyone remember that line from the movie "Clueless"? That was me, unfortunately it didn't happen, lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, girl I'm a shorty too 5' 5"! My mom was tall, 5' 9", my dad is 5' 10" and my 3 brothers are all over 6 feet! I don't know what the hell happened to me! Growing up I always wanted to be tall like Cindy Crawford. Anyone remember that line from the movie "Clueless"? That was me, unfortunately it didn't happen, lol.


Clueless! One of my all time favorite movies! Can you believe it came out almost 20 years ago? :shock:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, girl I'm a shorty too 5' 5"! My mom was tall, 5' 9", my dad is 5' 10" and my 3 brothers are all over 6 feet! I don't know what the hell happened to me! Growing up I always wanted to be tall like Cindy Crawford. Anyone remember that line from the movie "Clueless"? That was me, unfortunately it didn't happen, lol.


  Melrose!  You are not short!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 22, 2014)

It's pretty awesome, Dolly. The thing is the size of a tablet! It doesn't even fit in my makeup case. It's HUGE. I wasn't expecting to get THIS much shadow from a $55 palette. Definitely a great deal! I haven't swatched everything yet but the colors I did try were very opaque.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Clueless! One of my all time favorite movies! Can you believe it came out almost 20 years ago?


  Clueless is one of my faves too! Wait 20 years ago....crap lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, girl I'm a shorty too 5' 5"! My mom was tall, 5' 9", my dad is 5' 10" and my 3 brothers are all over 6 feet! I don't know what the hell happened to me! Growing up I always wanted to be tall like Cindy Crawford. Anyone remember that line from the movie "Clueless"? That was me, unfortunately it didn't happen, lol.


 I am around 5''6 too!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Clueless! One of my all time favorite movies! Can you believe it came out almost 20 years ago? :shock:


 Omg! I was a senior in high school. Now not only am I short but I'm also old. :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am around 5''6 too!!


  I pictured you that height!!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 22, 2014)

Wait wait wait a minute. Clueless was almost twenty years ago?!?!?

  I'm getting so old.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I pictured you that height!!


 Hehe!! Yesss I fall somewhere in the middle  :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's pretty awesome, Dolly. The thing is the size of a tablet! It doesn't even fit in my makeup case. It's HUGE. I wasn't expecting to get THIS much shadow from a $55 palette. Definitely a great deal! I haven't swatched everything yet but the colors I did try were very opaque.


  Awesome! I have yet to even look at it in store lol


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Melrose!  You are not short!


 Lol, yeah I guess I'm average. I once read in Cosmo that 5' 5" was the average height of the American woman so whenever my 6' 3" hubby calls me a shorty my comeback line is "But I'm the height of the average American woman!"


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's pretty awesome, Dolly. The thing is the size of a tablet! It doesn't even fit in my makeup case. It's HUGE. I wasn't expecting to get THIS much shadow from a $55 palette. Definitely a great deal! I haven't swatched everything yet but the colors I did try were very opaque.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I used to say the same hahahaha   Clueless is one of my faves too! Wait 20 years ago....crap lol





Melrose said:


> Omg! I was a senior in high school. Now not only am I short but I'm also old. :haha:





pandorablack said:


> Wait wait wait a minute. Clueless was almost twenty years ago?!?!?  I'm getting so old.


Yep! Came out in 95! guess we're a bunch of short oldsters. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am around 5''6 too!!


Giant! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Giant! :haha:


 Buddy :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy :lol:


:frenz:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm short and fat too. Some days I'm fine with it and others I'm not. :frenz:


  Same here. There are days when I accept myself as I am and there are other days when I just want all the weight off of me. In the end it will be about my health and doing what is best in that regard to that. Beauty, however, comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Giant! :haha:


  LMAO!!  Naomi -- I actually thought you be like 5'8


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Came out in 95! guess we're a bunch of short oldsters. Lol


  That is just so crazy to think about!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Came out in 95! guess we're a bunch of short oldsters. Lol


  Lmao again!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Giant!


  Fee Fi Fo Fum lol kidding....my brothers are pretty tall.
  One is 6'5 and the other is 6 foot.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Omg! I was a senior in high school. Now not only am I short but I'm also old. :haha:


  LOL I was in High School as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi -- I actually thought you be like 5'8


  I thought so too lol
  Nice to know me and roomie are shorties


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

95 was a magical year for me....I used to wear night dresses...they were pretty short cause I am fat lol
  But I used to go when it was raining and dance up and down the street, with no shoes on. 
  While wearing the night dress


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Same here. There are days when I accept myself as I am and there are other days when I just want all the weight off of me. In the end it will be about my health and doing what is best in that regard to that. Beauty, however, comes in all shapes and sizes.


Agree! I'm usually good with myself when I look in the mirror, but some days all I can see is everything I dislike and feel like some kinda cave troll.  I think that's everyone though from time to time.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eeek lol   Fee Fi Fo Fum lol kidding....my brothers are pretty tall. One is 6'5 and the other is 6 foot.


  Your brothers stole all the height!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh well, I've learned to accept the fact that I'm vertically challenged but I don't think I'll ever be 100 percent satisfied with my weight. I'm getting there though. 3 kids back to back kicked my ass, literally :haha: but Mandy is right. Beauty does come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LMAO!!  Naomi -- I actually thought you be like 5'8


No ma'am! My sister and niece are about 5'8 though I think.  My 14 year old nephew towers over me at almost 6ft tall.  The men in my family are pretty tall though, especially on my mom's side.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That is just so crazy to think about!





walkingdead said:


> Lmao again!


I remember going to see it with friends in the theater like it was yesterday! I was in 6th grade. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I thought so too lol Nice to know me and roomie are shorties


 :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Your brothers stole all the height!!


  I know right, even my sister she is 5'6


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 95 was a magical year for me....I used to wear night dresses...they were pretty short cause I am fat lol But I used to go when it was raining and dance up and down the street, with no shoes on.  While wearing the night dress :haha:


I miss the 90s, walking around with all my pre-teen and young teen angst. The grunge. Oh the glorious grunge! Mtv was called  music television because it actually played music. *sigh*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh well, I've learned to accept the fact that I'm vertically challenged but I don't think I'll ever be 100 percent satisfied with my weight. I'm getting there though. 3 kids back to back kicked my ass, literally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is my firm belief, everyone is beautiful. No matter what.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I miss the 90s, walking around with all my pre-teen and young teen angst. The grunge. Oh the glorious grunge! Mtv was called music television because it actually played music. *sigh*


  The 90's was an amazing time. 
  Kid's don't know how good they have got it these days.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The 90's was an amazing time.  Kid's don't know how good they have got it these days.


That's what all the oldsters use to say to us when we were kids. Guess we're the oldsters now.  Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right, even my sister she is 5'6


 Your twin?!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Your twin?!!


Yup my twin lol haha    





NaomiH said:


> That's what all the oldsters use to say to us when we were kids. Guess we're the oldsters now.  Lol


We are lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup my twin lol haha  We are lol.


I went to school with these twins named Abel and Daniel and Daniel was like 5'5 and Abel was close to 6ft.lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is my firm belief, everyone is beautiful. No matter what.


 I agree! I like your post on Julia Petit thread.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 95 was a magical year for me....I used to wear night dresses...they were pretty short cause I am fat lol But I used to go when it was raining and dance up and down the street, with no shoes on.  While wearing the night dress :haha:


  LOL! Nothing like dancing in the rain. And lol at the night dress being short... I don't think people realize how short dresses end up on us big girls.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agree! I'm usually good with myself when I look in the mirror, but some days all I can see is everything I dislike and feel like some kinda cave troll.  I think that's everyone though from time to time.


  You are definitely not alone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I went to school with these twins named Abel and Daniel and Daniel was like 5'5 and Abel was close to 6ft.lol


She isn't really my twin lol she is two years younger. And were they identical?    





walkingdead said:


> I agree! I like your post on Julia Petit thread.


 it's just how I was raised.   





MandyVanHook said:


> LOL! Nothing like dancing in the rain. And lol at the night dress being short... I don't think people realize how short dresses end up on us big girls.


:lol: right?!  They look pretty on the rack and once they are on it's like :wtf2: where did it go :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL! Nothing like dancing in the rain. And lol at the night dress being short... I don't think people realize how short dresses end up on us big girls.


Real short. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She isn't really my twin lol she is two years younger. And were they identical?   it's just how I was raised. :lol: right?!  They look pretty on the rack and once they are on it's like :wtf2: where did it go :haha:


I know, I was just reminded of them . No,  I think they were fraternal(SP?) twins


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know, I was just reminded of them . No,  I think they were fraternal(SP?) twins


Oh, well that makes sense. Idk if identical twins can end up different heights...hmm now I am curious to look it up lol I always figured they were identical in every way.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh, well that makes sense. Idk if identical twins can end up different heights...hmm now I am curious to look it up lol I always figured they were identical in every way.


I don't think they can be either. Emma & Eliana are identical twins, but I swear they look nothing alike as I have zero problem telling them apart unless I catch one from behind. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think they can be either. Emma & Eliana are identical twins, but I swear they look nothing alike as I have zero problem telling them apart unless I catch one from behind. Lol


Lol well they can't play tricks on you then..unless it is their back you see first :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh, well that makes sense. Idk if identical twins can end up different heights...hmm now I am curious to look it up lol I always figured they were identical in every way.





NaomiH said:


> I don't think they can be either. Emma & Eliana are identical twins, but I swear they look nothing alike as I have zero problem telling them apart unless I catch one from behind. Lol


  Yeah I'm an identical twin... We start out as one egg and it splits so we have the same DNA whereas fraternal twins are from 2 different eggs---they're just like regular siblings but born the same day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah I'm an identical twin... We start out as one egg and it splits so we have the same DNA whereas fraternal twins are from 2 different eggs---they're just like regular siblings but born the same day


The more you know :stars: And I didn't know you were an identical twin. What's your twins name?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The more you know :stars: And I didn't know you were an identical twin. What's your twins name?


 It's Cris for short


----------



## Melrose (Oct 22, 2014)

This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


Yup sure do. Right now I'm on a liner kick!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of  you ever do that?


  Same here!  Right now I'm on an e/s palette kick!  And I have 6 of the highlighters you mentioned like I said b4   I need to slow down or stop for awhile,


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Same here! Right now I'm on an e/s palette kick! And I have 6 of the highlighters you mentioned like I said b4 I need to slow down or stop for awhile,


  LOL I was on a highlighter and e/s kick!! I HAVE/NEED/MUST stop too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL I was on a highlighter and e/s kick!! I HAVE/NEED/MUST stop too!!


  Me too! Did you get the HG Ambient palette? That's one of my faves


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too! Did you get the HG Ambient palette? That's one of my faves


  C did you check out the NG thread...pictures have been posted of the lipsticks..swatches I mean.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


Sure do! I'm going to try and do a little purge soon to rid myself of stuff that's not getting used much to make room. The pigments are pretty much all gonna go except a few I'm going to press and put in palettes. Not looking forward to that. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too! Did you get the HG Ambient palette? That's one of my faves


 The blush one? I did c with the fnf order!!! Ambient one I did last year!!! I lurve it too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't even get over how disappointed I am with how dupeafied Nasty Gal is.  I really wanted to love something but instead I am doing this :yawn:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The blush one? I did c with the fnf order!!! Ambient one I did last year!!! I lurve it too!!!


  the highlighter ones not the blush


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> the highlighter ones not the blush


 Yea C!! I have it from the last year holiday!! I think I picked it up during fnf too!!! It's  I agree


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even get over how disappointed I am with how dupeafied Nasty Gal is.  I really wanted to love something but instead I am doing this :yawn:


Out of everything I still want the burgundy but that's the hoarder in me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even get over how disappointed I am with how dupeafied Nasty Gal is.  I really wanted to love something but instead I am doing this :yawn:


 I don't have Pc or SP buddy and did not like LK on me, so I am hoping I like the two. But yes it does look a lot like shades we have already seen!! :sigh:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The blush one? I did c with the fnf order!!! Ambient one I did last year!!! I lurve it too!!!


  the highlighter ones not the blush


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Out of everything I still want the burgundy but that's the hoarder in me lol


It is pretty and will look lovely on you.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 22, 2014)

Now, I am kinda not too excited for Nasty Gal collection too


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I don't have Pc or SP buddy and did not like LK on me, so I am hoping I like the two. But yes it does look a lot like shades we have already seen!! :sigh:


I hope you like them too, sucks we can't see them in store first. I know that purple will be lovely on you, it's a very pretty purple.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you like them too, sucks we can't see them in store first. I know that purple will be lovely on you, it's a very pretty purple.


 Hate hate hate the online exclusive crap buddy!!! I really hope blogger samples go out at the very least!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Now, I am kinda not too excited for Nasty Gal collection too


The colour story had me all excited and then all the date changes and lack of info kinda put me off a bit and now that I see everything it's like deja vu. They're all really pretty, but geez mac give us something new and exciting and stop recycling colours so back to back! Sheesh!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hate hate hate the online exclusive crap buddy!!! I really hope blogger samples go out at the very least!!!


I sure hope so, I hate that crap too. And the limited store nonsense. I hope that something changes my mind as I was looking forward to a true burgundy, but as of this moment I just can't even. Karen better wow me. Lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope so, I hate that crap too. And the limited store nonsense. I hope that something changes my mind as I was looking forward to a true burgundy, but as of this moment I just can't even. Karen better wow me. Lmao


 Lol yes Karen!!!my store is never among the select ones :haha: I sometimes wonder if Mac knows abt its existence !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol yes Karen!!!my store is never among the select ones :haha: I sometimes wonder if Mac knows abt its existence !!!


Mine isn't either. Jerks make stuff my in the very least but for the love of Pete, stop doing the select store crap!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


  Yes! First it was lipsticks, then it was indie eyeshadows/pigments, then it was eyeliner. Truthfully, I have never got out of the lipstick phase... don't think I ever will! ha


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My Kat Von D Star Studded Palette came! OMG you guys. It's so amazing!!!


 I've been debating about getting it


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Psst Brows, you're pretty foxy. I quit smoking awhile back as well and still get the urge when I'm being social or drinking and it's been about two years. You can do it though!


 Awww!! Thanks Buddy :hug:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am around 5''6 too!!





walkingdead said:


> I pictured you that height!!


 I pictured her that height as well


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL! Nothing like dancing in the rain. And lol at the night dress being short... I don't think people realize how short dresses end up on us big girls.


 hahaha!! Or how short dresses look on a tall girl sometimes they look like tops on me instead of a dress lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> hahaha!! Or how short dresses look on a tall girl sometimes they look like tops on me instead of a dress lmao!!


Lol I can imagine.  :frenz:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I can imagine.  :frenz:


 lmao!! Yup booty hanging out lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Yup booty hanging out lol


 :lmao: brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: brows!


  Hahahaha!! :lmao:


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 22, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


  Oh definitely, haha....I started off being all about the shadows/eye pigments then all of a sudden I found MAC again and it was lipsticks...I maybe owned a blush and what was a highlighter? And then all of a sudden it was all about the blushes, then Highlighters...haha. I totally feel you!

  I know I need to clean stuff out(I do have a box started with stuff) but its hard to part with some things! LOL.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My Kat Von D Star Studded Palette came! OMG you guys. It's so amazing!!!


  Shhhh don't say that, I need another palette like a hole in the head.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I miss the 90s, walking around with all my pre-teen and young teen angst. The grunge. Oh the glorious grunge! Mtv was called music television because it actually played music. *sigh*


  GRUNGE! It's coming back....oh the good ole' days. I was 16 in '95....all about my doc marten boots and flannel t-shirts. I wanted to be Angela from MSCL. Haha. I plan on reliving my youth this weekend by seeing Pearl Jam and Soundgarden!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! Yup booty hanging out lol


A nice booty though lol


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I must be the baby in here... in '95 I was 2.. lol


  Nopee I'm 21 in January


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 23, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Nopee I'm 21 in January


  Lol, I'll be 21 in July.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> GRUNGE! It's coming back....oh the good ole' days. I was 16 in '95....all about my doc marten boots and flannel t-shirts. I wanted to be Angela from MSCL. Haha. I plan on reliving my youth this weekend by seeing Pearl Jam and Soundgarden!


  YES! I so wanted to be her so I could date Jordan Catalano! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've seen Pearl Jam twice over the years and they're fantastic and saw Soundgarden last year and they were wonderful. Chris is oh so amazing. I hope you have tons and tons of fun!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah I'm an identical twin... We start out as one egg and it splits so we have the same DNA whereas fraternal twins are from 2 different eggs---they're just like regular siblings but born the same day


  Cool! I always have secretly wished I had a twin ever since I first saw The Parent Trap. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YES! I so wanted to be her so I could date Jordan Catalano!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lucky! I'd love to see Pearl Jam!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> December for me! Finally able to have a legal drink.. hahaha
> 
> 
> Lucky! I'd love to see Pearl Jam!


  Yay legal drinks! I remember my 21st birthday 10 years ago.....fun times. lol
  They're great live, if they ever come your way and you can go, I'd highly recommend going.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Nopee I'm 21 in January


I'm 19


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you today?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Howdy girly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Doing okay today, how are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy girly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Tired... been busy all day. University, blogging, cooking, baking...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Tired... been busy all day. University, blogging, cooking, baking...


  Mmmm....baking! I haven't baked in ages. :/


----------



## jenise (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm 19 :shades:


 Me too! 20 in January


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm....baking! I haven't baked in ages. :/


You have to! Even if it's just cookies (that's what I did, bec it counts as baking and it's fun)!
  You could bake together with your niece


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too! 20 in January


  I'm still younger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  20 in April


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You have to! Even if it's just cookies (that's what I did, bec it counts as baking and it's fun)!
> You could bake together with your niece


  I used to bake every single weekend, but just haven't felt like it in awhile for some reason. Maybe I'll do some cookies soon though, I kinda miss the smell of baked goods.


----------



## jenise (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm still younger :haha:  20 in April


 :haha: not by that much


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A nice booty though lol


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to bake every single weekend, but just haven't felt like it in awhile for some reason. Maybe I'll do some cookies soon though, I kinda miss the smell of baked goods.


  Oh... I really like baking. It's a nice distraction from all the other stressful things around.
  I have a nice recipe, I got it from a friend of mine I can write you a PM if you'd like to have it. The only problem is, that the ingredients are listed in grams.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I'm 19


  Your a baby !!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh... I really like baking. It's a nice distraction from all the other stressful things around.
> I have a nice recipe, I got it from a friend of mine I can write you a PM if you'd like to have it. The only problem is, that the ingredients are listed in grams.


  It really is a good distraction. I'd be in the kitchen playing some Chopin or Rachmanioff (My fav things to listen to when baking. Mozart or Beethoven are for actual cooking. lol) and just enjoying doing everything. I was never really good at decorating, but I love making cakes. 
  That'd be nice, I'd love the recipe and can try and figure out the conversion, thanks!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 23, 2014)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Lol, I'll be 21 in July.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> December for me! Finally able to have a legal drink.. hahaha





Periodinan said:


> I'm 19 :shades:





jenise said:


> Me too! 20 in January


  Ayyyy. Babies of specktra :cheer:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Your a baby !!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 23, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too! 20 in January


  Babies!  When in January Jenise?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It really is a good distraction. I'd be in the kitchen playing some Chopin or Rachmanioff (My fav things to listen to when baking. Mozart or Beethoven are for actual cooking. lol) and just enjoying doing everything. I was never really good at decorating, but I love making cakes.
> That'd be nice, I'd love the recipe and can try and figure out the conversion, thanks!


  That sounds really nice! I never tried cooking or baking while listening to music - I should try this next time 
  PM sent - if you have any questions about them please ask me. Oh and the temperature is in °C, but I think you'll notice


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That sounds really nice! I never tried cooking or baking while listening to music - I should try this next time
> PM sent - if you have any questions about them please ask me. Oh and the temperature is in °C, but I think you'll notice


  I'm a huge music heaux! I play music all day everyday except for when I'm at work and that only stopped when I started having to share an office. :/
  I did notice! lol


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a huge music heaux! I play music all day everyday except for when I'm at work and *that only stopped when I started having to share an office*. :/
> I did notice! lol


  Oh no 
  I usually like listening to music when I'm at home but my headphones are broken atm - I prefer listening to music via headphones - so I don't do that really often right now.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


 I definitely do this. Right now I'd say I'm on a blush/highlighter kick. I also go through phases where I buy lots of clothes, shoes or perfumes instead of makeup but really I'm just a shopping addict lol. I've been good lately about cleaning out my stash and giving away things I don't use enough though. My Mom and sister get all the makeup I don't give enough love to.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

I got and extra $120 from my YouTube channel on top of my paycheck, what should I get?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello lovely ladies!   How are you today?


I'm ok, How are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ok, How are you?


Very tired :/
  Did you get anything from the Heirloom Mix Collection?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Very tired :/ Did you get anything from the Heirloom Mix Collection?


Why tired? Just lately sleep isn't my friend either.  I was given SR. It is very pretty. Are you picking up anything...or have bought from the Heirloom Mix collection?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are you picking up anything...or have bought from the Heirloom Mix collection?


  Had to get up early for university and spent the whole day in the kitchen, baking, cooking, taking photos, blogging - all these things together seem to be quite exhausting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Do you think it is very similar to FnF? (edit: just found your comparison pic  )
  I am not sure. Just lately I decided to skip bec there's noting that's "unique enough"... I'll check it out, when it becomes available here but I don't think I'll buy anything.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got and extra $120 from my YouTube channel on top of my paycheck, what should I get?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's a pretty collection, but nothing really unique except for 2 mini pressed pigments.


  I kind of like the packaging I want something from the collection but I'm not sure what to grab yet


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's a pretty collection, but nothing really unique except for 2 mini pressed pigments.


  So true!
  Especially if you have to check the photos afterwards, decide which ones are good and which ones are not...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Too bad I don't use pigments/eyeshadow on a daily basis.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Had to get up early for university and spent the whole day in the kitchen, baking, cooking, taking photos, blogging - all these things together seem to be quite exhausting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Join me in my skip-a-thon! I'm only going to grab one or two of the gloss sets for Hayli for Christmas and that's it!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I kind of like the packaging I want something from the collection but I'm not sure what to grab yet


  One one hand I want something from that collection bec I like the packaging on the other hand I think it's not THAT pretty compared to eg AA...
  I've been thinking about getting that light pink glittery nail polish (don't know the name right now), that one looks nice.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Join me in my skip-a-thon! I'm only going to grab one or two of the gloss sets for Hayli for Christmas and that's it!


Yep, I am 95% sure I will. I don't think I'll pick up the nail polish bec I hardly ever wear any.
  I think she'll be very happy with one of those


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I kind of like the packaging I want something from the collection but I'm not sure what to grab yet


  I think you will like Salon Rouge Brows!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I kind of like the packaging I want something from the collection but I'm not sure what to grab yet


Salon Rouge would be a good lipstick for you.   





Periodinan said:


> So true! Especially if you have to check the photos afterwards, decide which ones are good and which ones are not...:yawn:  Too bad I don't use pigments/eyeshadow on a daily basis. :sigh:


Yea so see not worth it then lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think you will like Salon Rouge Brows!


  I was thinking of picking up that color I also have my eyes on tribalist but I need to see it in person


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea so see not worth it then lol


  I was wondering about the Keepsake eyeshadow palettes I like Beige eyes


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> One one hand I want something from that collection bec I like the packaging on the other hand I think it's not THAT pretty compared to eg AA...
> I've been thinking about getting that light pink glittery nail polish (don't know the name right now), that one looks nice.


  I just like it cause it has that old fashion look and cause it's black lmao!! Oh! that polish is very pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was wondering about the Keepsake eyeshadow palettes I like Beige eyes


It's a pretty palette.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's a pretty palette.


  I think it's really pretty too D!! I think I want it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, I am 95% sure I will. I don't think I'll pick up the nail polish bec I hardly ever wear any.
> I think she'll be very happy with one of those


  I think she will too, I showed her a promo pic a few weeks ago and her little eyes popped out of her head. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think it's really pretty too D!! I think I want it!! :haha:


uhoh :lol: Pick it up oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

I love that guy from AHS's accent. The tattooed guy with the short arms.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that guy from AHS's accent. The tattooed guy with the short arms.


Me too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love that guy from AHS's accent. The tattooed guy with the short arms.


  So do I !! I'm loving that show so much all the characters are so interesting


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So do I !! I'm loving that show so much all the characters are so interesting


  It's awesome. I'm really enjoying this season so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's awesome. I'm really enjoying this season so far.


It's a great season


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's awesome. I'm really enjoying this season so far.





Dolly Snow said:


> It's a great season


  It is a very good season


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 23, 2014)

What the fuck. I went to go catch up on AHS and they said my provider isn't partnered with them or some shit so I can't watch the episodes. Dafuq is this shit.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What the fuck. I went to go catch up on AHS and they said my provider isn't partnered with them or some shit so I can't watch the episodes. Dafuq is this shit.


 oh that sucks!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What the fuck. I went to go catch up on AHS and they said my provider isn't partnered with them or some shit so I can't watch the episodes. Dafuq is this shit.


ugh that sucks


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What the fuck. I went to go catch up on AHS and they said my provider isn't partnered with them or some shit so I can't watch the episodes. Dafuq is this shit.


  Awww....man 
  Maybe it'll re-run or be available for On Demand?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww....man
> Maybe it'll re-run or be available for On Demand?


I don't have On Demand with Dish


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey there sexy Office Depot delivery man with the swoonerific accent.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't have On Demand with Dish


  Oh damn. 
  Maybe they'll be like AMC and make it available without cable log in after the next episode airs.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey there sexy Office Depot delivery man with the swoonerific accent.


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey there sexy Office Depot delivery man with the swoonerific accent.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


>








 Hiya Mel, Howdy! Long time no see???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


Heeey


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Mel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How ya doing?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmmm....if you had to choose would you choose the Guerlain Holiday balls or the Rouge Parade 820 lipstick?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....if you had to choose would you choose the Guerlain Holiday balls or the Rouge Parade 820 lipstick?


  The holiday balls buddy! The rouge G's are awesome but the shade is pretty close to oblivion which you have. You can always pick up a diff shade in rouge G whenever you want!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....if you had to choose would you choose the Guerlain Holiday balls or the Rouge Parade 820 lipstick?


The balls


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....if you had to choose would you choose the Guerlain Holiday balls or the Rouge Parade 820 lipstick?


  You can never go wrong with choosing Balls !! lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The holiday balls buddy! The rouge G's are awesome but the shade is pretty close to oblivion which you have. You can always pick up a diff shade in rouge G whenever you want!!


  True.....okay balls it is!
  I'll snag the lippy later if at all possible.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You can never go wrong with choosing Balls !! lmao!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heeey





Vineetha said:


> Hiya Mel, Howdy! Long time no see???





NaomiH said:


> Mel!   How ya doing?


  Been so busy but ive been reading, missed you guys


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Been so busy but ive been reading, missed you guys


Missed you too


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Been so busy but ive been reading, missed you guys


  We've missed you too, Mel.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Been so busy but ive been reading, missed you guys


  Missed you too Mel!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

What are some good movies from everyone's childhood or even teenage years?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some good movies from everyone's childhood or even teenage years?


  Hmm, off the top of my head...  Back to the Future The Never Ending Story Annie Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 23, 2014)

Karate Kid Stand be Me E.T.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even get over how disappointed I am with how dupeafied Nasty Gal is.  I really wanted to love something but instead I am doing this :yawn:


 I know exactly what you mean. Same colors we've already seen. Very punk couture collection looking IMO


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> This is kinda random but do you go through makeup phases? Right now I'm on a highlighter kick. I just bought becca rose gold, bobbi brown sandstone and copper diamond, chanel camelia de plumes and josie maran argan illuminizer! Did I mention I already own whisper of guilt, superb, fairly precious and laura mercier highlight 01? Seriously more highlighters than I can use up in one lifetime. Sometimes I think I need to clean out my stash and give stuff away. Do any of you ever do that?


  I just did that! It was my good friend Misty's birthday so I cleaned out my stash and gave her a lot of makeup. She was thrilled, and it was all stuff I'm not using so I was happy to give it to her.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some good movies from everyone's childhood or even teenage years?


  Dirty Dancing
  Flashdance
  Pretty Woman


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Dirty Dancing
> Flashdance
> Pretty Woman
> 
> ...


  I need to show my niece Back to the future. I love the trilogy lol obsessed haha


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are some good movies from everyone's childhood or even teenage years?


Willy Wonka, The wizard of Oz, the goonies, the dark crystal, labyrinth, legend, the last unicorn and willow off the top of my head.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Willy Wonka, The wizard of Oz, the goonies, the dark crystal, labyrinth, legend, the last unicorn and willow off the top of my head.


 Congrats on your meteorites purchase


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Congrats on your meteorites purchase


Thanks! I'm really excited about them!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks! I'm really excited about them!


 I can't wait


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone remember the Snowy River movies? The Man From Snowy River and Return to Snowy River? I loved those movies when I was young. I totally grew up watching them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Willy Wonka, The wizard of Oz, the goonies, the dark crystal, labyrinth, legend, the last unicorn and willow off the top of my head.


Great films...I've never seen Willow.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh damn.
> Maybe they'll be like AMC and make it available without cable log in after the next episode airs.
> 
> Nope  I missed the first 15 minutes of the second episode so I was gonna just rewatch that one.. wouldn't let me.
> ...


  Most of mine are Disney... I was very much (and still am) a Disney kid.

  The Lion King
  Pocahontas
  The Jungle Book
  Mulan
  Anastasia
  Ever After (this is still one of my favorite movies ever)
  Home Alone 1, 2, and 3, though 3 was my favorite
  Hocus Pocus

  I feel like I'm forgetting some.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Little Shop of Horrors


  I sent you an invite to join fohr card


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ladies, I can't thank you enough for all your support, prayers and positive thoughts these last days. I saw my doctor today and I tested negative for Hodgkin's lymphoma. I do have a stone (similar to a kidney stone) in my neck that will have to be surgically removed, but the doctor says everything is and will be fine. This has been a really scary experience for me but having all of you here for me brought me so much comfort. From the bottom of my heart, thank you sweet ladies!


  I am soooo happy that you received an encouraging diagnosis from your doctor. I am praying for you and hope you are back to your old self in no time.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't even get over how disappointed I am with how dupeafied Nasty Gal is. I really wanted to love something but instead I am doing this


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Shhhh don't say that, I need another palette like a hole in the head.


  It is totally worth it. I have the full size lipsticks and I love them much more than the colors Mac has released this year. Go on. Get them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Agree! I'm usually good with myself when I look in the mirror, but some days all I can see is everything I dislike and feel like some kinda cave troll. I think that's everyone though from time to time.


  You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Stop that crazy talk.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

would it be fun if we all meet up like in a makeup trade show/convention someday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> would it be fun if we all meet up like in a makeup trade show/convention someday?


Yes it would be


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> would it be fun if we all meet up like in a makeup trade show/convention someday?


  That would be a GREAT idea. I suggest Vegas or NYC.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That would be a GREAT idea. I suggest Vegas or NYC.


Vegas!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ummmm.... Im all in for a meet up! Vegas would be amazing!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


>


Total :fluffy:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Stop that crazy talk.


Aww thanks!  :kiss:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total :fluffy:


 Just to add a couple more....:fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Ummmm.... Im all in for a meet up! Vegas would be amazing!


Vegas would be perfect


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Who wants to organize it? Set up a planning committee? If you guys are serious, count me in!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> would it be fun if we all meet up like in a makeup trade show/convention someday?


I'd be down! :flower:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Who wants to organize it? Set up a planning committee? If you guys are serious, count me in!


How soon?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That would be a GREAT idea. I suggest Vegas or NYC.


NYC!!!! I've only ever been there on a layover


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Just to add a couple more....:fluffy::fluffy:


:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Should it be at the Wynn, the Bellagio, the Venetian, ????? (some where else?)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How soon?


I  couldn't until after the holidays


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How soon?


  My next question. In a year? Six-months or three-months?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I  couldn't until after the holidays


Hmm so next year 2015


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  And a couple more


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NYC!!!! I've only ever been there on a layover


  It's got to be NYC!  Naomi you will love it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> It's got to be NYC!  Naomi you will love it!!


it's been on my list of places to go forever! I've only ever spent a few hours there though on layovers at JFK


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Great films...I've never seen Willow.


Say Whaaaaaaat???? Willow is the shiz. Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> it's been on my list of places to go forever! I've only ever spent a few hours there though on layovers at JFK


  You have to visit soon! The girls from the east coast will take you around!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That would be a GREAT idea. I suggest Vegas or NYC.





Dolly Snow said:


> Vegas!!!





SassyWonder said:


> Ummmm.... Im all in for a meet up! Vegas would be amazing!


 Vegas !! Baby


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How soon?


 Spring??


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

I get super good special rates at the Wynn. Lets do it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Say Whaaaaaaat???? Willow is the shiz. Lol


 Ive never seen it either.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You have to visit soon! The girls from the east coast will take you around!!


I'd like to in the next year or so, I wanna see a show on Broadway


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Ive never seen it either.


It's  good wholesome fun and it has Val Kilmer in it while he was still hot


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd like to in the next year or so, I wanna see a show on Broadway


  Definitely!!  I can get a discount thru my job for Broadway show tickets... I think you would like Wicked!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Spring??


Spring is perfect for me. We need to plan this like now lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Definitely!!  I can get a discount thru my job for Broadway show tickets... I think you would like Wicked!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's  good wholesome fun and it has Val Kilmer in it while he was still hot


 I love all the movies you listed so  I'll sit down with my boys ro watch it. Every summer we drive to Astoria Oregon and do the Goonie's festival and end with a bonfire on the beach from the end of the movie. I am a 80's/Goonies Fanatic.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love all the movies you listed so  I'll sit down with my boys ro watch it. Every summer we drive to Astoria Oregon and do the Goonie's festival and end with a bondfire on the beach f4on the end of the movie. I am a 80's/Goonies Fanatic.


That sounds awesome! I've made sure all my nieces and nephews have seen it. Except the two youngest, we haven't watched it yet.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds awesome! I've made sure all my nieces and nephews have seen it. Except the two youngest, we haven't watched it yet.


  Its soooo much fun! My kids love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Its soooo much fun! My kids love it!


I bet! It sounds like a blast.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That would be a GREAT idea. I suggest Vegas or NYC.


 I'm down for either one. Count me in!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's  good wholesome fun and it has Val Kilmer in it while he was still hot


 Lol, Val Kilmer "while he was still hot". So true! What ever happened to him?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

I love Vegas because it's fun but I dunno if there's a makeup convention in there.  If there is, let us know.  With NYC, there's The Makeup Show and IMATS so we can shop makeup between 40-60% off. Next year will be nice so that we have time to plan and SAVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Any inputs welcome.

  I think there are a lot from the NYC area, are there girls from Vegas here?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Vegas because it's fun but I dunno if there's a makeup convention in there.  If there is, let us know.  With NYC, there's The Makeup Show and IMATS so we can shop makeup between 40-60% off. Next year will be nice so that we have time to plan and SAVE! :yahoo:   Any inputs welcome.  I think there are a lot from the NYC area, are there girls from Vegas here?


I'm two hours away from Vegas


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm two hours away from Vegas


  Oh Fun!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Say Whaaaaaaat???? Willow is the shiz. Lol


I'll have to find it and watch it :frenz:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 23, 2014)

The last time I went to Vegas or NYC was 12 years ago! I'm due for a trip.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

Melrose said:


> The last time I went to Vegas or NYC was 12 years ago! I'm due for a trip.


If it is NYC, I can't go.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm due for a trip with the gals :hug: I would love to go NYC but Vegas is closer for me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm due for a trip with the gals :hug: I would love to go NYC but Vegas is closer for me


Come to Vegas in November oke:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Come to Vegas in November


  November will be a great time in Vegas


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> November will be a great time in Vegas


I'm going for 2 days in November, anyone who just wants to hang out is welcome. I'm heading to the CCOs and outlets lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Come to Vegas in November oke:


  What day are u going??  





charismafulltv said:


> November will be a great time in Vegas


 I love going in November not too hot lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What day are u going??  I love going in November not too hot lol


November 23rd


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

I missed the part about there having to be a makeup convention. Lets do Vegas anyway!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> November 23rd


 You said you will be there 2 Days so the 23rd & 24th?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You said you will be there 2 Days so the 23rd & 24th?


Yes brows lol I had to because my niece doesn't have school that week lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to show my niece Back to the future. I love the trilogy lol *obsessed* haha


  Same!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Same!


 Love Love Love Back to the future trilogy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Should we do somewhere in the middle of the country, like Chicago?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Love Love Love Back to the future trilogy!


I could watch them forever


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes brows lol I had to because my niece doesn't have school that week lol


 I was wondering cause the 23rd is on a Sunday if I can get that Monday off from work that might work for me  .


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Love Love Love Back to the future trilogy!


  Since I'm sick in bed, a marathon might be in order!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was wondering cause the 23rd is on a Sunday if I can get that Monday off from work that might work for me  .


Just come sunday to shop...you can go back that night Brows


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Since I'm sick in bed, a marathon might be in order!


  I'm sick too! I'm watching pretty in pink and sixteen candles is up next. I hope you feel better soon.  :support:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm sick too! I'm watching pretty in pink and sixteen candles is up next. I hope you feel better soon.  :support:


  Aww, I hope you do, too, sweetheart!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm sick too! I'm watching pretty in pink and sixteen candles is up next. I hope you feel better soon.  :support:


Those are some great movies. Hope you feel better soon Sassy :hug: I'm coughing up a damn lung..my chest hurts. Thinking of a hot shower may help me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are some great movies. Hope you feel better soon Sassy :hug: I'm coughing up a damn lung..my chest hurts. Thinking of a hot shower may help me.


  That's a good idea. Always helps me when I have chest congestion. I also like aromatherapy baths for cold and sinus.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

How the hell did I forget to mention The Princess Bride?!?!?!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm sick too! I'm watching pretty in pink and sixteen candles is up next. I hope you feel better soon.  :support:


Love those movies! Hope you feel better soon, Sassy!! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to show my niece Back to the future. I love the trilogy lol obsessed haha


Love BTTF, one of the best trilogies ever!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, Val Kilmer "while he was still hot". So true! What ever happened to him?


I don't know, but last I saw him he did not look like Ice Man. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Mandy, Dolly, Sassy, I hope y'all feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd love to do The Makeup Show or IMATS LA or NY one day, it'd be fun to go in a group of fellow makeup enthusiasts! But if we're just doing a get together, I guess Vegas could be cool.  I've never been or really wanted to go, but I bet we would all have a blast.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love to do The Makeup Show or IMATS LA or NY one day, it'd be fun to go in a group of fellow makeup enthusiasts! But if we're just doing a get together, I guess Vegas could be cool.  I've never been or really wanted to go, but I bet we would all have a blast.


 I love going to the makeup show. I'm one of the audience for renny Vasquez' talk it's very inspiring


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love going to the makeup show. I'm one of the audience for renny Vasquez' talk it's very inspiring


  I bet it is! I plan on going one of these days if possible and spend a few days there to prance around NY.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You have to visit soon! The girls from the east coast will take you around!!


  Yep! I'd take the train in for the day if you visited! It could be super fun.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love to do The Makeup Show or IMATS LA or NY one day, it'd be fun to go in a group of fellow makeup enthusiasts! But if we're just doing a get together, I guess Vegas could be cool.  I've never been or really wanted to go, but I bet we would all have a blast.


 We would have a great time. I love Vegas thr shopping is amazing. The Fashion Mall is dope and you can always find cosmetics you can't get online. The CCO is huge! Plus we can go to Guerlain and buy balls! Lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you sweet sweet ladies for the get wells. I have bronchitis. It sucks. Feeling like I got hit by a Mack truck today which is an upgrade from freight trainish yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yep! I'd take the train in for the day if you visited! It could be super fun.


  Oh that would be fun!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> We would have a great time. I love Vegas thr shopping is amazing. The Fashion Mall is dope and you can always find cosmetics you can't get online. The CCO is huge! *Plus we can go to Guerlain and buy balls*! Lol!


  SOLD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't even have my balls yet and I'm already a ballaholic. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank you sweet sweet ladies for the get wells. I have bronchitis. It sucks. Feeling like I got hit by a Mack truck today which is an upgrade from freight trainish yesterday.


  Yay for upgrades!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just come sunday to shop...you can go back that night Brows


  Hmmm!! We shall see it's a 3 1/2 hour drive for me


----------



## MissTania (Oct 24, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> Thank you for the support and kind words. I will be much more conscious about the time I spend with the next guy. Best believe if they screw up, I'm on to the next one (in my Jay-Z voice, LOL).











You're welcome, I believe we all know deep down if someone is doing wrong by us and we should act on it sooner rather than later! Sounds like you'll be just fine!


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Should we do somewhere in the middle of the country, like Chicago?


 _The Makeup Show is here in June. I'll definitely be there both days. _


charismafulltv said:


> I love going to the makeup show. I'm one of the audience for renny Vasquez' talk it's very inspiring


 Renny is awesome! You'll learn a ton and be really motivated by his presentation. He did a giveaway at the Chicago show this year and I won an amazing prize (a collection of things from Crystal Wright- something that I'd been wanting but couldn't afford at the time) so I hope you have a great time. I really want to go to IMATS but with the new job, I need to plan my vacation time accordingly, especially as I need to go to the Caribbean for a little solo time in 2015 (part of my "Love Myself Again" journey).


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 24, 2014)

If you ladies break out from a foundation how long does it usually take?  I'm doing a trial run with a sample of MAC Studio Sculpt.  Will a week be enough to tell?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If you ladies break out from a foundation how long does it usually take?  I'm doing a trial run with a sample of MAC Studio Sculpt.  Will a week be enough to tell?


  I would think so I can usually tell within a couple of days


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If you ladies break out from a foundation how long does it usually take?  I'm doing a trial run with a sample of MAC Studio Sculpt.  Will a week be enough to tell?


  I don't normally break out, but going off my mom and best friend when they're going to break out it's usually in like 2 or 3 days from when they started using it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love to do The Makeup Show or IMATS LA or NY one day, it'd be fun to go in a group of fellow makeup enthusiasts! But if we're just doing a get together, I guess Vegas could be cool.  I've never been or really wanted to go, but I bet we would all have a blast.


My sister went one year and came back with a $300 flat iron, that she paid $50 for...deals!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> If you ladies break out from a foundation how long does it usually take?  I'm doing a trial run with a sample of MAC Studio Sculpt.  Will a week be enough to tell?


Well I've got sensitive skin, so it is usually one day. After I put it on and wear it and take it off. Well really 2 days I guess, cause the next morning it's like hello pimples and rash :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister went one year and came back with a $300 flat iron, that she paid $50 for...deals!


  Sweet!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm REAL tempted to go back for the Rouge Parade 820 lippy. Someone stop me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm REAL tempted to go back for the Rouge Parade 820 lippy. Someone stop me!


oke: oh sorry I mean :nope: don't buy it :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh sorry I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Darn you! I really want to try one of those lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm REAL tempted to go back for the Rouge Parade 820 lippy. Someone stop me!


  Buddy, It is pretty but another red and the perm rouge G's have some awesome shades to that you can pick up during the nov 20% off sale. Unless you want the special packaging of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then the shade is gonna look awesome on you and you better pick it up!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy, It is pretty but another red and the perm rouge G's have some awesome shades to that you can pick up during the nov 20% off sale. Unless you want the special packaging of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG! 20% off, I can use my Sephora code! Leslie went OOS and so I decided to get Alermia when NARS does the FNF sale. Maybe I'll just get one of the perm one, I don't really care about the packaging!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG! 20% off, I can use my Sephora code! Leslie went OOS and so I decided to get Alermia when NARS does the FNF sale. Maybe I'll just get one of the perm one, I don't really care about the packaging!


  Exactly Buddy! I would have said go for it if it wasnt so close to oblivion. Atleast T's swatches look quite similar! At 20% off cant beat that and I kinda prefer the perm packaging too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Darn you! I really want to try one of those lippies!





NaomiH said:


> OMG! 20% off, I can use my Sephora code! Leslie went OOS and so I decided to get Alermia when NARS does the FNF sale. Maybe I'll just get one of the perm one, I don't really care about the packaging!


Sounds like a good deal


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Exactly Buddy! I would have said go for it if it wasnt so close to oblivion. Atleast T's swatches look quite similar! At 20% off cant beat that and I kinda prefer the perm packaging too!!!


  I like the silver over the red too. Now to decide which one.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

I need to go foundation shopping I need to find a good one


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to go foundation shopping I need to find a good one


  I got lazy and just ordered more Studio Fix instead of trying to find a new one. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

HELP ME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery?sg=163527,163526,163525,163505,163504,101519,101517,101514,101513,101512,101510,101508,101506,101505,101503,101502,101501,101500,101499,101497,101496&lips=1



  I'm eyeing Gala, Greta and Garconne, but they're reds and Greta is OOS.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to go foundation shopping I need to find a good one :dunno:


Me too. I've been sampling some :sigh:   





NaomiH said:


> I got lazy and just ordered more Studio Fix instead of trying to find a new one. LOL


I'm thinking of just doing that..it takes ages to find a new one


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got lazy and just ordered more Studio Fix instead of trying to find a new one. LOL


  I was thinking of trying that one buddy I hear good stuff about it all the time


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to go foundation shopping I need to find a good one


  Me too! I need a new foundation like today (there is nothing left in my foundation bottle)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am using the NARS sheer glow now and its perfect, i should just repurchase it but no I have to venture. Looked at Lancome nude (meh), teint idole ultra (perfect texture/formula, shade issues), YSL ink (meh), Dior Star (shade issues), Hourglass (undecided)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking of just doing thaf..it takes ages to find a new one


  Yeah it does and SF has worked pretty well for me so I figured it wouldn't hurt to rebuy. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking of just doing that..it takes ages to find a new one


  I know it's such a pain in the ass  !! I get picky lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! I need a new foundation like today (there is nothing left in my foundation bottle)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking of trying the Nars sheer glow too.. I want to look glowy


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying that one buddy I hear good stuff about it all the time


  I've been liking it, has good wear and doesn't slide off my face when the oils kick in. Only thing I don't like is it doesn't have a pump and you have to buy one if you want one.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying the Nars sheer glow too.. I want to look glowy


  Its actually pretty good foundation but I find it applies flawless with the Beauty blender or fingers than a brush. I really like it and most probably end up repurchasing it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been liking it, has good wear and doesn't slide off my face when the oils kick in. Only thing I don't like is it doesn't have a pump and you have to buy one if you want one.


  Oh that sucks


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HELP ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Garconne!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying the Nars sheer glow too.. I want to look glowy


  I actually tried Nars sheer glow, and I found it matte? lol... 
  I mean, I am dry, so normally my foundations look dry, but really.. if it says "glow" in the name I expect more lol!
  Also it's not sheer haha, med to full for sure. 

  edit: just to add, it is a really nice foundation for sure! just not glowy haha


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying the Nars sheer glow too.. I want to look glowy


  I've thought about it too, but wasn't sure how it'd do on my oily face.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I actually tried Nars sheer glow, and I found it matte? lol...
> I mean, I am dry, so normally my foundations look dry, but really.. if it says "glow" in the name I expect more lol!
> *Also it's not sheer haha, med to full for sure. *


  True there is nothing sheer about it LOL and as far as the "glow", it isnt matte is all !!not really gowy glowy once it sets. The finish is more natural on me though which I like!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it's such a pain in the ass  !! I get picky lmao


My skin is picky too lol   





NaomiH said:


> Yeah it does and SF has worked pretty well for me so I figured it wouldn't hurt to rebuy. lol


Smart idea lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I actually tried Nars sheer glow, and I found it matte? lol...
> I mean, I am dry, so normally my foundations look dry, but really.. if it says "glow" in the name I expect more lol!
> Also it's not sheer haha, med to full for sure.
> 
> edit: just to add, it is a really nice foundation for sure! just not glowy haha


  Hmm! Not glowy ...Well that sucks!! Maybe it will be glowy for me cause I have oily skin lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> True there is nothing sheer about it LOL and as far as the "glow", it isnt matte is all !!not really gowy glowy once it sets. The finish is more natural on me though which I like!!!
> Yea I don't want one too matte and not too glowy. Just natural looking
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  My skin is so picky too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Right now i use the Studio Fix powder plus foundation but I feel it's really matte which I do like but I kind of want a dewy skin finish like @MelroseLuvsMkup her skin love


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right now i use the Studio Fix powder plus foundation but I feel it's really matte which I do like but I kind of want a dewy skin finish like @MelroseLuvsMkup her skin love


  Her skin is AMAZING!!! I want glowy skin like that too!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right now i use the Studio Fix powder plus foundation but I feel it's really matte which I do like but I kind of want a dewy skin finish like @MelroseLuvsMkup her skin love


  I am not sure but I believe she said she uses the Smashbox Foundation!! Yeah that is glowy!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Right now i use the Studio Fix powder plus foundation but I feel it's really matte which I do like but I kind of want a dewy skin finish like @MelroseLuvsMkup  her skin love


Right her skin is amazing! I did try the Bare Minerals foundation something brightening serum lol it was a matte finish with some glow. Quite lovely.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quite lovely.


  Oh I'm going to have to check that one out


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am not sure but I believe she said she uses the Smashbox Foundation!! Yeah that is glowy!!!!


  Yea she told me she uses Smashbox bb cream and Make up forever Foundation


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh I'm going to have to check that one out


I'm wearing it on the pic I posted on IG yesterday.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm wearing it on the pic I posted on IG yesterday.


  Oh ! Yea I like it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm wearing it on the pic I posted on IG yesterday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:





rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh ! Yea I like it!!


Such a good finish. When I used it a second time, It didn't have that smell, I mentioned earlier. I figured out why..I didn't shake it enough lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When I used it a second time, It didn't have that smell, I mentioned earlier. I figured out why..I didn't shake it enough lmao


  What kind of smell ?? smells bother me lmao!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've thought about it too, but wasn't sure how it'd do on my oily face.
> I think it's really good for oily skin! since it's
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


 
  saw ur pic on IG this morning, your skin looks great! That foundation is really awesome


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think it's really good for oily skin! since it's
> 
> 
> saw ur pic on IG this morning, your skin looks great! That foundation is really awesome


  I saw that it was great for oily skin I think I'm going to take the plunge and get it . The price tag isn't bad either


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I saw that it was great for oily skin I think I'm going to take the plunge and get it . The price tag isn't bad either


  From my experience, my oily clients didn't LOVE that foundation. It's because either they used too much, or they got REALLY oily and the glow in that foundation didn't help.
  However after they came out with their pressed mineral veil, I think that made it much more wearable for them, so if u get it, I would get the pressed powder for it.
  The brush also helps a lot, I think it really helps not use too much of that foundation. U need very little


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too !!
> Yea she told me she uses Smashbox bb cream and Make up forever Foundation


  That MUFE HD foundation is the shiz! I had a sample awhile back and really liked it, but for some reason never actually bought it. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HELP ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow Garconne. Beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> From my experience, my oily clients didn't LOVE that foundation. It's because either they used too much, or they got REALLY oily and the glow in that foundation didn't help.
> However after they came out with their pressed mineral veil, I think that made it much more wearable for them, so if u get it, I would get the pressed powder for it.
> The brush also helps a lot, I think it really helps not use too much of that foundation. U need very little


  I'll go get a sample of it this weekend, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wow Garconne. Beautiful.


  It's in my bag.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll go get a sample of it this weekend, thanks!


  Trying a sample is a little difficult. I would recommend having them apply it to u in store.
  Because u have to shake this foundation, and only use drops, it's hard to sample at home. 


  But if you are oily try mufe hd, or the mat velvet, my oily clients never returned either lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Trying a sample is a little difficult. I would recommend having them apply it to u in store.
> Because u have to shake this foundation, and only use drops, it's hard to sample at home.
> 
> 
> But if you are oily try mufe hd, or the mat velvet, my oily clients never returned either lol!


  Thank you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That MUFE HD foundation is the shiz! I had a sample awhile back and really liked it, but for some reason never actually bought it. lol


  So I hear !! I got to try it as well


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone have some suggestions for good tinted lip balms? Not the Benefit ones.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for good tinted lip balms? Not the Benefit ones.


  have you tried the sugar Fresh ones?
  I love them so much <3


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for good tinted lip balms? Not the Benefit ones.


  Korres, Fresh or if you like clinique clinique chubby ones are good too!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 24, 2014)

@rocksteadybaby,  @dollysnow,  @Naomi, @Vineetha you ladies are too kind!!!  Rocksteadybaby your right my love smashbox bb cream and makeup forever foundation.  





NaomiH said:


> That MUFE HD foundation is the shiz! I had a sample awhile back and really liked it, but for some reason never actually bought it. lol


 MUFE is the bizness, been using it for about 2 or 3 yrs now. I have bare minerals too but use MUFE most times!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Korres, Fresh or if you like clinique clinique chubby ones are good too!!!


  Gracias ladies!
  My friend Kirstin asked me about tinted balms and being I'm not a big user of them, I told her "let me check with the chicas of Specktra, they'll know the goods" lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for good tinted lip balms? Not the Benefit ones.


I've heard the clinique chubby ones are good.


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've heard the clinique chubby ones are good.





Dolly Snow said:


> More than likely the same for me. Fall is going to murder me and my wallet in cold blood lol


 The Clinique chubby sticks are really nice! I recently tried some.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> The Clinique chubby sticks are really nice! I recently tried some.


  Thanks! I'll pass that along. Love the new avi by the way, you look really pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

It is a very slow Friday


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a very slow Friday


  Mmhmm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmhmm


It sucks. Has anyone got their sephora order yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmmm....now I don't know about buying the Rouge G, I just saw one of my fav duos (2 Cellos) is playing in Austin in February. Might buy a ticket instead!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone got their sephora order yet?


  I don't know!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

While we're on the subject of foundations, does anyone have recommendations for dry skin? Studio Fix Fluid and Matchmaster work okay, but I wanna try something new.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone got their sephora order yet?


  Yes! I finally got mine and I just placed an order for the NYX Wicked lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! I finally got mine and I just placed an order for the NYX Wicked lippies


----------



## jenise (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> While we're on the subject of foundations, does anyone have recommendations for dry skin? Studio Fix Fluid and Matchmaster work okay, but I wanna try something new.


 Recently I've been loving Dior star but my HG is armani lumnious silk for dry skin! Also enjoy nars sheer glow and bare skin though!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 24, 2014)

How long does it take to get a nyx order?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How long does it take to get a nyx order?


  I was wondering as well it's my first order with them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! I finally got mine and I just placed an order for the NYX Wicked lippies :yahoo:


Awesome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> While we're on the subject of foundations, does anyone have recommendations for dry skin? Studio Fix Fluid and Matchmaster work okay, but I wanna try something new.


I have dry skin and I've been using F&B from MAC. Clinique CC works amazing too


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How long does it take to get a nyx order?


They seem to take longer than most companies to ship. I remember waiting a little while for my orders.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Clinique CC works amazing too


  Thanks for the suggestions! I've been wanting to try F&B for a while.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> Recently I've been loving Dior star but my HG is armani lumnious silk for dry skin! Also enjoy nars sheer glow and bare skin though!


I need to get a sample of the Dior Star foundation....I want to try the Armani one too.    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've reeeallllyyy been wanting to try a high end foundation but... my lipstick addiction tends to eat into that hahaha  Thanks for the suggestions! I've been wanting to try F&B for a while.


It's a really good foundation.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone got their sephora order yet?


  I got mine on Monday D!! Well I have been getting one everyday since Monday except for Tuesday!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've reeeallllyyy been wanting to try a high end foundation but... my lipstick addiction tends to eat into that hahaha
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! I've been wanting to try F&B for a while.


  Okay I got a sample of the new YSL fusion ink and I have ben liking it so far!! I think i will pick that up instead of Nars Sheer glow this time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got mine on Monday D!! Well I have been getting one everyday since Monday except for Tuesday!!:bigstar:


:lol: extreme shopping I see.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I got a sample of the new YSL fusion ink and I have ben liking it so far!! I think i will pick that up instead of Nars Sheer glow this time! :anyone:


If you prefer it, then buy it. What's the finish on the YSL fusion ink?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! I finally got mine and I just placed an order for the NYX Wicked lippies


Which ones did you buy?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Which ones did you buy?


  I got Immortal , Sinful, and Betrayal


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: extreme shopping I see.


 :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Post a pic of the pretty haul lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How long does it take to get a nyx order?


  A very LONG time. The last time I ordered from them it took 2.5 weeks.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> A very LONG time. The last time I ordered from them it took 2.5 weeks.


:shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> A very LONG time. The last time I ordered from them it took 2.5 weeks.





NaomiH said:


> :shock:


:wtf2: that's a long time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

I wish netflix would put all the Halloween films on to stream :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish netflix would put all the Halloween films on to stream


  I had some sweets after a long time. Now I am on a sugar High & Hyper


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had some sweets after a long time. Now I am on a sugar High & Hyper


:lol: uhoh what kind of sweets?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> uhoh what kind of sweets?


  Its Diwali (festival of Lights), so we got boxes of sweets from all friends and relatives. I "tested" few from each of the boxes and now i dont know exactly what i wnt to do but I need to do something. As a security measure, I have closed all beauty related shopping sites!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  PS: Its my weeding anniversary tomm!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its Diwali (festival of Lights), so we got boxes of sweets from all friends and relatives. I "tested" few from each of the boxes and now i dont know exactly what i wnt to do but I need to do something. As a security measure, I have closed all beauty related shopping sites!!!:lol:
> 
> PS: Its my weeding anniversary tomm!!:amused:


:lmao: V that sounds like a good day lol And Happy Anniversary V   How long have you and the hubby been married?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How long have you and the hubby been married?


  Thank you D!! Its our 4th anniversary !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you D!! Its our 4th anniversary !


That's amazing V! I'd love to see a pic of your family  Maybe one day on IG I'll post a pic of me and my mama


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe one day on IG I'll post a pic of me and my mama


  Thanks D! I will post one one day D!!!
  I would love to see a pic of you and your mom!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its Diwali (festival of Lights), so we got boxes of sweets from all friends and relatives. I "tested" few from each of the boxes and now i dont know exactly what i wnt to do but I need to do something. As a security measure, I have closed all beauty related shopping sites!!!:lol:
> 
> PS: Its my weeding anniversary tomm!!:amused:


:lol:  Happy anniversary V!! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy anniversary V!!


  Thank you Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you Buddy!!!


You're welcome Buddy!


----------



## jenise (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've reeeallllyyy been wanting to try a high end foundation but... my lipstick addiction tends to eat into that hahaha  Thanks for the suggestions! I've been wanting to try F&B for a while.


 Hahsha I feel yA completely!!  





Dolly Snow said:


> I need to get a sample of the Dior Star foundation....I want to try the Armani one too.  It's a really good foundation.


 You'll love them!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D! I will post one one day D!!! I would love to see a pic of you and your mom!!!!


One day soon V oke: And I will post one, I've got one lol been thinking about posting it :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're welcome Buddy!


  Me getting a cold too I think!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I will post one, I've got one lol been thinking about posting it


  Yes one day soon!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me getting a cold too I think!! :sigh:


:hug: feel better V


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me getting a cold too I think!! :sigh:


Oh no! Talk about crappy timing. :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! Talk about crappy timing.








I knowww!!! Soup time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: I knowww!!! Soup time :sigh:


That is the bright side...soup!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got Immortal , Sinful, and Betrayal


Yay, these look really cool! Post pictures when you get them!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 25, 2014)

My Sephora and Ulta(bought a couple things BEFORE the stupid coupon, but whatever mine only gave me 10%) orders came today...my Nordie's and NYX Wicked lipstick order will be here Monday(I ordered on Mon or Tues so not bad) and UD should be here Tuesday(I had ordering problems during the sale that's why it took so long)...aaannd yes I spent a lot on myself for my birthday, hahaha. Still debating on getting myself some brushes with my birthday discount code.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> My Sephora and Ulta(bought a couple things BEFORE the stupid coupon, but whatever mine only gave me 10%) orders came today...my Nordie's and NYX Wicked lipstick order will be here Monday(I ordered on Mon or Tues so not bad) and UD should be here Tuesday(I had ordering problems during the sale that's why it took so long)...aaannd yes I spent a lot on myself for my birthday, hahaha. Still debating on getting myself some brushes with my birthday discount code.


  YAY! You totally deserved it babe!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> My Sephora and Ulta(bought a couple things BEFORE the stupid coupon, but whatever mine only gave me 10%) orders came today...my Nordie's and NYX Wicked lipstick order will be here Monday(I ordered on Mon or Tues so not bad) and UD should be here Tuesday(I had ordering problems during the sale that's why it took so long)...aaannd yes I spent a lot on myself for my birthday, hahaha. Still debating on getting myself some brushes with my birthday discount code.


   :con:  I am sure you deserve it and that you are worth every penny.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: I knowww!!! Soup time :sigh:


:hug: feel better Buddy


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> My Sephora and Ulta(bought a couple things BEFORE the stupid coupon, but whatever mine only gave me 10%) orders came today...my Nordie's and NYX Wicked lipstick order will be here Monday(I ordered on Mon or Tues so not bad) and UD should be here Tuesday(I had ordering problems during the sale that's why it took so long)...aaannd yes I spent a lot on myself for my birthday, hahaha. Still debating on getting myself some brushes with my birthday discount code.


I think you should! oke: :hug:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww!!! Soup time


Get well soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

I went to bed feeling better...woke up feeling worse. Doesn't help today I have to clean the garage either.  Hope my ladies are well today  Have a great weekend


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great weekend


Oh no, poor Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me getting a cold too I think!! :sigh:





Dolly Snow said:


> I went to bed feeling better...woke up feeling worse. Doesn't help today I have to clean the garage either.  Hope my ladies are well today  Have a great weekend


 Awww ladies I'm so sorry your sick, trust me I know how you all feel. I hope you both feel better soon! Please take care of yourselves :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no, poor Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hope you are doing better Melrose! Please take care of yourself too. 
  Thank you, and I will.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lastnight I did some late cleaning, lots of dust. So that may be why today,I feel like this.  Thank you babe, also it is the weather change. I mean it was near the 90's yesterday and the 40's lastnight...like what the hell.  Hope you are doing better Melrose! Please take care of yourself too.  Thank you, and I will.


 :kiss:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lastnight I did some late cleaning, lots of dust. So that may be why today,I feel like this.
> Thank you babe, also it is the weather change. I mean it was near the 90's yesterday and the 40's lastnight...like what the hell.


  Oh... cleaning is never a good thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's the same here in Austria. I'm so glad that I am one of the lucky ones who doesn't have at least a headache atm.
  In some areas there was even snowfall, wtf?
  Get well soon, make yourself a cup of tea or warm milk with honey and take a hot bath in the evening.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh... cleaning is never a good thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I checked out your blog and I really like it. 

  Lol yea cleaning sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Snowfall, how pretty. But it can people sick and that isn't good.
  Thank you for the tips babe. Very much appreciated


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I checked out your blog and I really like it.
> 
> Lol yea cleaning sucks
> 
> ...







Glad you like it - but I guess you didn't understand a word, did you? 
  Yes, it really is pretty but a little early for snow right now... I hope winter won't be too cold this year.

  P.S.: I'll get my B&BW candles tomorrow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :kiss:   Glad you like it - but I guess you didn't understand a word, did you?  Yes, it really is pretty but a little early for snow right now... I hope winter won't be too cold this year.  P.S.: I'll get my B&BW candles tomorrow ompom:


Not a clue lol but pictures say a thousand words   Yay I hope you love your B&BW candles :yahoo: I'd like a cold winter this year, last year it was 90s here so hot!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I'd like a cold winter this year, last year it was 90s here so hot!*


  Phew, that's really hot!

  I think I'll post some pictures on my blog when I get them (just started blogging, so I'll have to post eeeerrrything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
  He didn't get every candle that was on my list, so I'm excited to see which ones I'll get...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went to bed feeling better...woke up feeling worse. Doesn't help today I have to clean the garage either.  Hope my ladies are well today  Have a great weekend


The garage can wait, you need to get better, that's the more important thing. I hope you feel better soon, Dolly :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Phew, that's really hot!  I think I'll post some pictures on my blog when I get them (just started blogging, so I'll have to post eeeerrrything :haha: )   He didn't get every candle that was on my list, so I'm excited to see which ones I'll get...


Which did he pick up?  Hopefully you can get the rest another time lol   





NaomiH said:


> The garage can wait, you need to get better, that's the more important thing. I hope you feel better soon, Dolly :hug:


I decided to rest a bit, so I am in bed watching IT!  I can clean later and I'll get some help with it :hug:


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully you can get the rest another time lol


  IDK, I just know he wasn't able to get all of them... I'll tell you tomorrow, if you like 
  I hope so too


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went to bed feeling better...woke up feeling worse. Doesn't help today I have to clean the garage either.  Hope my ladies are well today  Have a great weekend


  Something is definitely going around. I hope you feel better soon.  :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IDK, I just know he wasn't able to get all of them... I'll tell you tomorrow, if you like
> I hope so too
> Oh yes I'd like to know, how wonderful, it'll be a surprise
> 
> ...


  Something is for sure, my mother is even a little sick too. She has been much better since she started the antibiotics again.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which did he pick up?  Hopefully you can get the rest another time lol I decided to rest a bit, so I am in bed watching IT!  I can clean later and I'll get some help with it :hug:


Good!  I'm watching Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good!  I'm watching Fiddler on the Roof


Good  A movie day is in need


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good  A movie day is in need


Trying to keep myself from ordering lippies. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Trying to keep myself from ordering lippies. :haha:


From which brand? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> From which brand? Lol


Oh I think you know. Lol I've taken 7 lippies out to sell, so now I feel like I need to fill in at least one space.  Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I think you know. Lol I've taken 7 lippies out to sell, so now I feel like I need to fill in at least one space.  Hahaha


:lol: I agree you have to fill the space now :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I agree you have to fill the space now :sigh:


I REALLY want that Garconne lippy, but that price. :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY want that Garconne lippy, but that price. :shock:


The price is kinda crazy, I agree. Maybe there are some cheaper lippies you want?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The price is kinda crazy, I agree. Maybe there are some cheaper lippies you want?


 I hope you feel better Dolly! Do get some rest and soup!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you feel better Dolly! Do get some rest and soup!


I am C and it is helping :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The price is kinda crazy, I agree. Maybe there are some cheaper lippies you want?


Not really, I just have a bit of sticker shock I think.  You should of seen me going back and forth in buying an ambient powder! Just two years ago before I got into MAC, I thought $15 for a lippy was insane and we all know where that has gone.  :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, I just have a bit of sticker shock I think.  You should of seen me going back and forth in buying an ambient powder! Just two years ago before I got into MAC, I thought $15 for a lippy was insane and we all know where that has gone.  :lol:


 Same boat as you


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Same boat as you


I think I'm going to buy that lippy darn it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, I just have a bit of sticker shock I think.  You should of seen me going back and forth in buying an ambient powder! Just two years ago before I got into MAC, I thought $15 for a lippy was insane and we all know where that has gone.  :lol:


:lol: Buy it oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Why does this house have no junk food in it!! :headbang:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why does this house have no junk food in it!! :headbang:


I want junk food too


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want junk food too


Closest thing to it I have is a jar of cocoa covered almonds that only has 4 left in it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Closest thing to it I have is a jar of cocoa covered almonds that only has 4 left in it.


4 that's a measly maybe mouthful lol But they sound so good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Put this up today


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Put this up today


  I like it. Is it inside your home or outside?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I like it. Is it inside your home or outside?


Outside. Hopefully nothing happens to them


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 that's a measly maybe mouthful lol But they sound so good


They're really tasty, but four is such a tease that I'm  on even going to bother.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Put this up today


Cute!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Outside. Hopefully nothing happens to them


 I hope so too. Here there's a trend of middle schoolers smashing pumpkins and Halloween inflatables


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys have you tried Colour Pop? I'm interested with the brand


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 25, 2014)

F





charismafulltv said:


> Guys have you tried Colour Pop? I'm interested with the brand


Dolly has!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Put this up today


 Love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Guys have you tried Colour Pop? I'm interested with the brand


  I have C


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're really tasty, but four is such a tease that I'm on even going to bother. Lol


  lol yea cause once you eat the 4..you'll want more and nothing will satisfy that lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

Hiiiiii, just catching up the thread after a long day!!Despite my cold, we travelled to new hampshire just so that we can get some icecream from our fav place ( getting cheesy on our anniversary obviously) , got my iPhone 6 plus & took a detour so we could catch on some fall foliage :amused: pretty exhausted but yay!!! How did the day go for my buddies!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiiiii, just catching up the thread after a long day!!Despite my cold, we travelled to new hampshire just so that we can get some icecream from our fav place ( getting cheesy on our anniversary obviously) , got my iPhone 6 plus & took a detour so we could catch on some fall foliage :amused: pretty exhausted but yay!!! How did the day go for my buddies!!


Sounds so wonderful V! Today was a little tough at first but kinda ok now


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds so wonderful V! Today was a little tough at first but kinda ok now


 :hug:  soooo glad to hear your day went fine!! I think I am gonna get a full blown cold now but yeah well ....did you order those lip tars D?? I also got my hourglass palette today!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I also gotta hourglass palette today!!!


  Not yet, haven't ordered. Things didn't go as planned because of this whatever it is I have.
  So instead we did some Halloween decorating and pumpkins, you know fun stuff for the girls. 

  V I hope you get better really soon. Colds are so awful, they can make you feel so yucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hugs to you my dearest V

  YAY how is the palette? worth it?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not yet, haven't ordered. Things didn't go as planned because of this whatever it is I have. So instead we did some Halloween decorating and pumpkins, you know fun stuff for the girls.   V I hope you get better really soon. Colds are so awful, they can make you feel so yucky. :hug:  Hugs to you my dearest V  YAY how is the palette? worth it?


 I just saw the pics!!! They look sooo nice S!! I like the little cutie one!!  I hope it passes too!! Today's traveling did no good too lol!! Abt the palette I don't know D just opened it and kept aside. Wil play around with it tomm and post some pics D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope it passes too!! Today's traveling did no good too lol!! Abt the palette I don't know D just opened it and kept aside. Wil play around with it tomm and post some pics D!!


  The little one is for Leia the four year old lol. My brother did the pumpkins, I am in no way talented like that.

  Awesome looking forward to seeing them tomorrow V! 
  The traveling may not have been good for you but it was so sweet and cute.
  Your husband sounds amazing and sweet to do that with you and for you.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The little one is for Leia the four year old lol. My brother did the pumpkins, I am in no way talented like that.  Awesome looking forward to seeing them tomorrow V!  The traveling may not have been good for you but it was so sweet and cute. Your husband sounds amazing and sweet to do that with you and for you.


 Your brother is really talented D!! Loved the carvings!!  Thanks d!! It was a nice trip!!  Wil post pics tomm!! It is actually smaller than I thought it was going to be!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Your brother is really talented D!! Loved the carvings!!  Thanks d!! It was a nice trip!!  Wil post pics tomm!! It is actually smaller than I thought it was going to be!!


That's kind of a bummer!  Smaller, because to me it looked pretty small already so I can only imagine :lol: I'm glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

@NaomiH @Vineetha

  lol click them all..sorry if you already have some of these lol

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/RoomDecor/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Fleece+Throw-10216933.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/RoomDecor/The+Walking+Dead+WWDD+Crossbow+Coffee+Mug-10222315.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Girls/Tees/PopCultureTees/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Arrow+Heart+Girls+T-Shirt-10216657.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Guys/Tees/PopCultureTees/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Riot+T-Shirt-387775.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Girls/Tees/PopCultureTees/The+Walking+Dead+Claimed+Girls+T-Shirt-10260893.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Wallets/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Flap+Wallet-10202807.jsp

  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopCulture/Collectibles/WhatsNew/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Pint+Glass-10223518.jsp


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

During the holidays who here prefers buying the gift sets over buying one full size item? Basically like the KVD mini lip set or buy 2 full size kvd lippies.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello ladies 

@Dolly Snow he got 6 candles:
Pumpkin Cupcake
  Leaves
  Warm Caramel Cider
  Trick Or Treat
  Spiced Pumpkin Cider
  and Pumpkin Apple

  They all smell great!
I'm in love with pumpkin apple and spiced pumpkin cider


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiiiii, just catching up the thread after a long day!!Despite my cold, we travelled to new hampshire just so that we can get some icecream from our fav place ( getting cheesy on our anniversary obviously) , got my iPhone 6 plus & took a detour so we could catch on some fall foliage :amused: pretty exhausted but yay!!! How did the day go for my buddies!!


  Happy Anniversary V!  It sounds like you had a nice day!  The weather was perfect!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Basically like the KVD mini lip set or buy 2 full size kvd lippies.


  Honestly I just bought the full size of the lipsticks I wanted :/
  Idk why I didn't want the minis.
  What do u usually do?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiiiii, just catching up the thread after a long day!!Despite my cold, we travelled to new hampshire just so that we can get some icecream from our fav place ( getting cheesy on our anniversary obviously) , got my iPhone 6 plus & took a detour so we could catch on some fall foliage :amused: pretty exhausted but yay!!! How did the day go for my buddies!!


 Happy anniversary V, sorry I'm late. Hope Your Feeling Better Love. How are you liking your iPhone 6?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies!


  morning!

  I can't sleep.. been up since like 5am.. hunger woke me .. lol.... never happened before xD


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning!  *I can't sleep*.. been up since like 5am.. hunger woke me .. lol.... never happened before xD


  Don't you just hate when that happens.....hunger always wakes me up lol....... I try to eat a yogurt or a a fruit before going to bed.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Put this up today


 That's too cute......hope your feeling much better today! :kiss:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Don't you just hate when that happens.....hunger always wakes me up lol....... I try to eat a yogurt or a a fruit before going to bed.


  usually thirst will wake me,... but I had water and the hunger just got worse haha.. so I had to get up and eat a real meal, and have been up ever since. 
  My boyfriend hates me for waking him up lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> usually thirst will wake me,... but I had water and the hunger just got worse haha.. so I had to get up and eat a real meal, and have been up ever since.  My boyfriend hates me for waking him up lol


 You should try drinking some warm tea and honey.....it worked for me last night lol, my boyfriend hates it too......If I'm up then you should be up too (joking)


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays who here prefers buying the gift sets over buying one full size item? Basically like the KVD mini lip set or buy 2 full size kvd lippies.


  I prefer the individual Studded Lipsticks. I have 90% of them or all of the shades that I want.  I understand the concept of selling the minis but give me the full size, please.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You should try drinking some warm tea and honey.....it worked for me last night lol, my boyfriend hates it too......If I'm up then you should be up too (joking)


  Good morning Mel. That's right. Because if he is up he'll expect you to be up too. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

:Happy anniversary V.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I prefer the individual Studded Lipsticks. I have 90% of them or all of the shades that I want.  I understand the concept of selling the minis but give me the full size, please.


 Yeah I don't like mini anything,  just give me the full size! 





Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Mel. That's right. Because if he is up he'll expect you to be up too. Lol.


 Morning love :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiiiii, just catching up the thread after a long day!!Despite my cold, we travelled to new hampshire just so that we can get some icecream from our fav place ( getting cheesy on our anniversary obviously) , got my iPhone 6 plus & took a detour so we could catch on some fall foliage :amused: pretty exhausted but yay!!! How did the day go for my buddies!!


Sounds like you had a lovely day, V. Yay on ice cream and new phones!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @NaomiH  @Vineetha   lol click them all..sorry if you already have some of these lol  http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ac...+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Fleece+Throw-10216933.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ac...ng+Dead+WWDD+Crossbow+Coffee+Mug-10222315.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Gi...+Daryl+Arrow+Heart+Girls+T-Shirt-10216657.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Gu...he+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Riot+T-Shirt-387775.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Gi...lking+Dead+Claimed+Girls+T-Shirt-10260893.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Wallets/The+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Flap+Wallet-10202807.jsp http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...he+Walking+Dead+Daryl+Pint+Glass-10223518.jsp


That fleece blanket just might replace my Johnny Depp one!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Sephora, why you restock the Perles du Paradise after I run out of sale codes? :headbang:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora, why you restock the Perles du Paradise after I run out of sale codes? :headbang:


 :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Yeah I don't like mini anything,  just give me the full size!  Morning love :wink:


  Me either.   





NaomiH said:


> Sephora, why you restock the Perles du Paradise after I run out of sale codes? :headbang:


  Good morning Naomi. Ask C for another one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You should try drinking some warm tea and honey.....it worked for me last night lol, my boyfriend hates it too......If I'm up then you should be up too (joking)


  he wakes up earlier than me 6/7 days of the week and wakes me up, so it was pay back hahah.. 
  worked out, he cleaned the kitchen and did dishes! score!


  thanks having some tea now


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Anniversary V!  It sounds like you had a nice day!  The weather was perfect!


 Thank youuu!!  Yes the weather was perfect yest!! The foliage looked soooo pretty 


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Happy anniversary V, sorry I'm late. Hope Your Feeling Better Love. How are you liking your iPhone 6?


  Thank you Mel!! I am okay no full blown cold yet!! Yay!!  So far I  loving it but needs some time getting used to the size change lol!! 





Vandekamp said:


> :Happy anniversary V.


  Thank youuuuu!!!!! 





NaomiH said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely day, V. Yay on ice cream and new phones!


 Thanks buddy   Oh I see that the Perles are nw back in stock!!!! :sigh:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> he wakes up earlier than me 6/7 days of the week and wakes me up, so it was pay back hahah..  worked out, he cleaned the kitchen and did dishes! score!   thanks having some tea now


 *high five* on getting him to do some work.....hehehe  I hope it helps you fall asleep, when I lack sleep I am cranky


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Good morning ladies!


Morning Mel, feeling any better?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Mel, feeling any better?


 Yes my love, way better! I finally stop coughing, only thing when I talk, you can tell I'm just getting over a cold. Thank you for asking :kiss: How is everything with you?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank youuu!!  Yes the weather was perfect yest!! The foliage looked soooo pretty  Thank you Mel!! I am okay no full blown cold yet!! Yay!!  So far I  loving it but needs some time getting used to the size change lol!! Thank youuuuu!!!!! Thanks buddy   Oh I see that the Perles are nw back in stock!!!! :sigh:


Yeah :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me either.  Good morning Naomi. Ask C for another one.


Good morning! I thought about it, but felt kinda weird about asking for another one. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Yes my love, way better! I finally stop coughing, only thing when I talk, you can tell I'm just getting over a cold. Thank you for asking :kiss: How is everything with you?


Glad to hear that!   Things here are okay, thanks


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning! I thought about it, but felt kinda weird about asking for another one. :haha:


  Coreyiel.ellis on Instagram is giving out codes...  She is super nice....   Charisma is soo awesome... She sent my 3 friends codes ... Love her!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That's a lovely haul!! Let us know how you like the shu uemura palette!!


 
  Yes, Ardency Inn has 2 blush shades along the eyeshadow range.  There is a bright orange and pink.

  I still haven't tried the palette yet.  The fur case is so cute though. I have been serious about #teambuyitall and I am not getting to all the new goodies.  I have to start making a plan to use things.  I've had the Mac Viva Glam lip set for about t week now???  I just tried the Rhianna Viva Glam lipstick last night.  It reminds me so much of one of the Mac lipsticks I wore in the 90s when I first got into Mac.  Not sure which one yet.  I need to think about it.  Maybe Chintz??  I did like it with the matching gloss. I used Talk that Talk liner but it may have been too dark.  I'll try Chanel nude liner next time. I still haven't used the Mac Viva Glam palette I bought yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Coreyiel.ellis on Instagram is giving out codes...  She is super nice....   Charisma is soo awesome... She sent my 3 friends codes ... Love her!


I agree, she's so sweet, I'm glad she's a fellow Specktrette.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 26, 2014)

So I made orders on sephora and ulta on Thursday and forgot to use my ebates, when will I ever learn? Lol it's too easy to forget.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> So I made orders on sephora and ulta on Thursday and forgot to use my ebates, when will I ever learn? Lol it's too easy to forget.


  get the toolbar, that's the only way I remember lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello ladies  @Dolly Snow  he got 6 candles:  Pumpkin Cupcake Leaves Warm Caramel Cider Trick Or Treat Spiced Pumpkin Cider and Pumpkin Apple  They all smell great!  I'm in love with pumpkin apple and spiced pumpkin cider :eyelove:


ompom: he did good! Those are awesome scents!  





v0ltagekid said:


> Honestly I just bought the full size of the lipsticks I wanted :/ Idk why I didn't want the minis. What do u usually do?


 I feel the same way. I kinda don't want a ton of minis just hanging out in my lipstick area. But sometimes the deals are just to good to pass up. The best part about minis is if I don't like certain colors....hello stocking stuffers!  I do both, sometimes I just buy the full size, sometimes mini sets.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That fleece blanket just might replace my Johnny Depp one!


:wink:   





Vandekamp said:


> I prefer the individual Studded Lipsticks. I have 90% of them or all of the shades that I want.  I understand the concept of selling the minis but give me the full size, please.


Sometimes the full size work out to a better deal for the amount you get.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do both, sometimes I just buy the full size, sometimes mini sets.


  Yea I think they try to get us to buy the minis first, but I always get the colors I want and then the colors I don't want or repeat are in the set..
  I never finish a lippie anyway lol :/ I;m bad with that


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I think they try to get us to buy the minis first, but I always get the colors I want and then the colors I don't want or repeat are in the set.. I never finish a lippie anyway lol :/ I;m bad with that


Like the too faced minis, I like them. I'll never finish one of those lol so the mini set is worth it there.  Totally agree you!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

I like minis sometimes when it's little things like cleansers, moisturizers or even mascaras to try out before committing to full size, but I prefer to get full sizes of things like lipsticks, gloss etc.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like minis sometimes when it's little things like cleansers, moisturizers or even mascaras to try out before committing to full size, but I prefer to get full sizes of things like lipsticks, gloss etc.


  I like those minis too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  how are you today Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like those minis too. :stars:  how are you today Naomi   :nanas:


Doing okay, just hanging out doing laundry and crap. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doing okay, just hanging out doing laundry and crap. You?


  Laundry, I dislike doing laundry. Kinda a meh day huh?
  I'm ok, surprisingly better. My noise is still iffy but the headache and my body aren't achy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Laundry, I dislike doing laundry. Kinda a meh day huh? I'm ok, surprisingly better. My noise is still iffy but the headache and my body aren't achy.


I'll take laundry over bathroom scrubbing any day!  Lol.  I'm glad you're feeling better :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey Guys!  Just popping through  been busy making my PowerPoint for my talk next week. If you need more codes send me a new email. Like what I've told u before there's a strong possibility Sephora might restock on the holiday collections.   V: Yay! For the fall foliage! Those are what I'm always looking forward to this season. I hate raking though. Haha. We got 5 Maples and they don't change color and fall off their leaves at the same time. My husband and I spent the entire yesterday raking. And this morning it seems like we didn't do prior raking bec it accumulated again.  Dolly: I love the Kat von D Minis they are easy to grip because of the packaging. If it's more rounded like urban decay's it be tough. Also the lil sticks are pretty sturdy too. It didn't break at all even when I applied it forcefully.    Hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Laundry, I dislike doing laundry. Kinda a meh day huh?
> I'm ok, surprisingly better. My noise is still iffy but the headache and my body aren't achy.


  Good to know you're feeling better!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope Sephora will restock on the meteorites tomorrow so that I can cancel my Nordies order. Wishful thinking!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 26, 2014)

Ladies, I need to vent/need moral support. I am 99% sure we have bed bugs that traveled back with us from our vacation.   I'm so incredibly disgusted and don't know what to do. I want them out now. Ugh.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so incredibly disgusted and don't know what to do. I want them out now. Ugh.


  Don't panic.
  I'd call a vermin exterminator (if it is called like that)... I've never had such a problem. Where do you think you have them? Only in your bed? If so, maybe you could sleep on your couch tonight and call one tomorrow.
  They don't like extreme heat and cold. Maybe you could try to kill some of them with your hairdryer, sounds stupid but might actually kill some.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take laundry over bathroom scrubbing any day!  Lol.  I'm glad you're feeling better :hug:


You got that right lol I fully agree with you   





Periodinan said:


> Good to know you're feeling better!


It feels good to feel better :hug:   





Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I need to vent/need moral support. I am 99% sure we have bed bugs that traveled back with us from our vacation.   I'm so incredibly disgusted and don't know what to do. I want them out now. Ugh.


Eeh gross. My sister in laws sister had them frim a trip. She gutted the entire house because they were in everything


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope Sephora will restock on the meteorites tomorrow so that I can cancel my Nordies order. Wishful thinking! ompom:


*fingers crossed*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I need to vent/need moral support. I am 99% sure we have bed bugs that traveled back with us from our vacation.   I'm so incredibly disgusted and don't know what to do. I want them out now. Ugh.


Oh no! I'd suggest calling an exterminator and then getting on of those bed covers you put over your mattress.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys!  Just popping through  been busy making my PowerPoint for my talk next week. If you need more codes send me a new email. Like what I've told u before there's a strong possibility Sephora might restock on the holiday collections.   V: Yay! For the fall foliage! Those are what I'm always looking forward to this season. I hate raking though. Haha. We got 5 Maples and they don't change color and fall off their leaves at the same time. My husband and I spent the entire yesterday raking. And this morning it seems like we didn't do prior raking bec it accumulated again.  Dolly: I love the Kat von D Minis they are easy to grip because of the packaging. If it's more rounded like urban decay's it be tough. Also the lil sticks are pretty sturdy too. It didn't break at all even when I applied it forcefully.    Hope you guys have a great weekend!


 Good luck on your talk, Charisma and thanks again! :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good luck on your talk, Charisma and thanks again! :hug:


  happy shopping


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so incredibly disgusted and don't know what to do. I want them out now. Ugh.


  I don't know if it works the same thing with bed bugs, but when my dog got fleas from the groomer, we have to fumigate our house.  We got it from the vet. I think you can buy them at walmart too.  I am not sure if it works on bed bugs but it says it kills all bugs! lol. When you do this, you need to leave the house with your family and animals for 4 hours. It will be toxic if you stay indoors.  If you have fishes in an aquarium might as well cover it. Hope I was able to help.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

My Guerlain balls just shipped! Yipee!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

:yaay: 





charismafulltv said:


> My Guerlain balls just shipped! Yipee! :nanas:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know if it's just me, but I've noticed that the Sephora SAs are always nice, regardless of which store, state, or even on the phone and Mac SAs there's always one who's a snob or not happy to see me type and their phone customer service are very inconsistent with answers.  Nordies is my go to online store, CS are always awesome and I live close to the distribution center so I usually get in 2 days after shipment.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I've noticed that the Sephora SAs are always nice, regardless of which store, state, or even on the phone and Mac SAs there's always one who's a snob or not happy to see me type and their phone customer service are very inconsistent with answers.  Nordies is my go to online store, CS are always awesome and I live close to the distribution center so I usually get in 2 days after shipment.


I've had good experiences with Nordies too, they're great. A bit slow at putting collections up. I'm eyeing you guerlain-holiday, but I've never ever had a problem


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My Guerlain balls just shipped! Yipee!


Now finally you'll get some balls, yay


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if Sephora will restock Greta Rouge G by Wednesday. Hmmm....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder if Sephora will restock Greta Rouge G by Wednesday. Hmmm....


  They may, especially if it is a popular item.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 26, 2014)

I may be stalking for pigments tonight only because I don't forsee getting much sleep. Meh


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They may, especially if it is a popular item.


I hope so because I need it! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so because I need it! Lol


Need? Lol uhoh! :haha: They probably will lol just in time for the 20% off :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Need? Lol uhoh! :haha: They probably will lol just in time for the 20% off :wink:


I hope so!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey V, are you getting the big balls?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey V, are you getting the big balls?


 No buddy I am nt planning to!! For some reason they all end up looking the same way one. Some cooler & some warm but once on I really can't tell one from other lol!! So I am thinking of passing this one!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No buddy I am nt planning to!! For some reason they all end up looking the same way one. Some cooler & some warm but once on I really can't tell one from other lol!! So I am thinking of passing this one!!


I want them because they're so pretty and there are purple balls in there but I'm so torn. Maybe I'll just wait and see if I like the holiday balls first.  Ugh. Decisions!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them because they're so pretty and there are purple balls in there but I'm so torn. Maybe I'll just wait and see if I like the holiday balls first.  Ugh. Decisions!


 I know!!! Why do they have to be all soooo pretty looking!!!! I think that will work buddy!! You will get yours tomm?? See how you like those and take a decision !! But at the same time I hope it doesn't go out of stock too!! :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know!!! Why do they have to be all soooo pretty looking!!!! I think that will work buddy!! You will get yours tomm?? See how you like those and take a decision !! But at the same time I hope it doesn't go out of stock too!! :sigh:


I'm guessing Wednesday or so. I think I'll just get a lippy to try and get Dore sometime down the line or wait and see what new balls come out in the future. Stupid beautiful balls.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyone is getting balls and I'm over here like....I like balls :crybaby:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them because they're so pretty and there are purple balls in there but I'm so torn. Maybe I'll just wait and see if I like the holiday balls first.  Ugh. Decisions!


 You will Love the LE balls. There's no way not to. I picked up Becca Rose Gold at tge same time and haven't touch it. I put the LE balls on my décolleté last night and :eyelove:!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everyone is getting balls and I'm over here like....I like balls :crybaby:


:support: :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> You will Love the LE balls. There's no way not to. I picked up Becca Rose Gold at tge same time and haven't touch it. I put the LE balls on my décolleté last night and :eyelove:!


Can't wait! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :support: :hug:


I'm this close to buying the cheap version from ELF just so I can say I have balls :hug:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everyone is getting balls and I'm over here like....I like balls :crybaby:


  :drinks: cheers to klennex!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm this close to buying the cheap version from ELF just so I can say I have balls :hug:


 Elf has balls???


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everyone is getting balls and I'm over here like....I like balls :crybaby:


 :hug: D !!! I think you will love the teint rose ones d!! They are perm and you can pick it up anytime you want!!! :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Elf has balls???


Yes    http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2014/08/new-elf-limited-edition-mineral-pearls.html?m=1


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: D !!! I think you will love the teint rose ones d!! They are perm and you can pick it up anytime you want!!! :frenz:


True I could save up V :hug:


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm this close to buying the cheap version from ELF just so I can say I have balls


  LOL that elf ones are a great cheap alternative but I'm pretty sure they were LE to the Elf website and are sold out


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally decide I want the Too Faced Under the Mistletoe set and it's completely gone from Sephora. I'm bummed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> LOL that elf ones are a great cheap alternative but I'm pretty sure they were LE to the Elf website and are sold out


Dang it.  I've been looking at them a while. I'm pretty sure I've seen them at a store or two but not sure.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True I could save up V :hug:


 Yesss and I  am pretty sure the teint rose one would be awesome against your skin tone than the holiday version or the teint dore version!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dang it.  I've been looking at them a while. I'm pretty sure I've seen them at a store or two but not sure.


 I know Essence made some too but I believe they were also LE. Why is everything great always LE?


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss and I am pretty sure the teint rose one would be awesome against your skin tone than the holiday version or the teint dore version!!!!


  Aren't the Teint Rose and Teint Dore comes discontinued?


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Oct 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know Essence made some too but I believe they were also LE. Why is everything great always LE?


  I remember when those came out! Sadly they never made it to my area


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Aren't the Teint Rose and Teint Dore comes discontinued?


 It's repackaged and renamed to dore, Claire & medium I believe.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True I could save up V :hug:


 The Claire one as per the new shades!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss and I  am pretty sure the teint rose one would be awesome against your skin tone than the holiday version or the teint dore version!!!!





Vineetha said:


> The Claire one as per the new shades!!


I'm going to look tbose up now. I've barely glanced over except for what you ladies posted lol  





Anaphora said:


> I know Essence made some too but I believe they were also LE. Why is everything great always LE?


Makeup companies I guess want to see how well the items do first before making them perm :dunno:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 26, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> LOL that elf ones are a great cheap alternative but I'm pretty sure they were LE to the Elf website and are sold out


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> IKR :sigh:  My college (kind of maybe not really anymore) budget don't allow for falling in love with high end haha    ohhh my....  :crybaby:


:hug: hopefully one day soon, you and high end can fall in love :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hopefully one day soon, you and high end can fall in love


  My wallet sure wishes that I hadn't fallen in love with those damn balls!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My wallet sure wishes that I hadn't fallen in love with those damn balls!


  I'm resisting the balls.  I want them though!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

So who volunteers to teach me the wonders of pigments since I just bought some?  I have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So who volunteers to teach me the wonders of pigments since I just bought some?  I have no idea what to do with them.


  Don't feel bad. I don't either.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Don't feel bad. I don't either.


  Did you get any from the OOA sets?


----------



## Andyyyyy (Oct 27, 2014)

So Even though I love the package designs I could only really commit to the pigments mainly the pink/ rose set just because I'm going through this deep burgundy shimmer phase lol I was curious about the Ruby woo Keep sake bag but temptalia's review kinda turned me of and I only really wanted the gloss


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everyone is getting balls and I'm over here like....I like balls


  Who doesn't?  Wait, maybe I'm confused on what you all are talking about...


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Who doesn't?  Wait, maybe I'm confused on what you all are talking about...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Who doesn't?  Wait, maybe I'm confused on what you all are talking about...


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Did you get any from the OOA sets?


  No. I haven't.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Andyyyyy said:


> So Even though I love the package designs I could only really commit to the pigments mainly the pink/ rose set just because I'm going through this deep burgundy shimmer phase lol I was curious about the Ruby woo Keep sake bag but temptalia's review kinda turned me of and I only really wanted the gloss


  I was thinking of getting the Ruby Woo bag for the lip liner. What did she say about it?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So who volunteers to teach me the wonders of pigments since I just bought some?  I have no idea what to do with them.


  You can use them for almost anything! For eye shadow, it helps to dip your brush in, tap a bit off into the lid and then patting the pigment on your eye lid instead of doing it as you would a pressed shadow, it helps with the fallout. You can also "foil" the pigment which is basically a fancy way of saying using it wet. For that, I'd suggest just giving your brush a spray and dipping your brush into a bit of pigment you've dumped into the lid or something similar. This help with fallout and helps bring out other dimensions to the pigment colour. You can use them as lip colour when mixed with balm or gloss, mattes can be used for blush and shimmery ones as highlights. You can mix them with mixing medium and make coloured eye liners, or put them in nail polish and make custom colour for your nails. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can use them for almost anything! For eye shadow, it helps to dip your brush in, tap a bit off into the lid and then patting the pigment on your eye lid instead of doing it as you would a pressed shadow, it helps with the fallout. You can also "foil" the pigment which is basically a fancy way of saying using it wet. For that, I'd suggest just giving your brush a spray and dipping your brush into a bit of pigment you've dumped into the lid or something similar. This help with fallout and helps bring out other dimensions to the pigment colour. You can use them as lip colour when mixed with balm or gloss, mattes can be used for blush and shimmery ones as highlights. You can mix them with mixing medium and make coloured eye liners, or put them in nail polish and make custom colour for your nails. The possibilities are endless!


  Well now. That just about sums it up. Thanks.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Well now. That just about sums it up. Thanks.


  Most welcome! They're really awesome to have and use. They can be a bit messy since they're a loose product, but I think it's worth having a few in your stash.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can use them for almost anything! For eye shadow, it helps to dip your brush in, tap a bit off into the lid and then patting the pigment on your eye lid instead of doing it as you would a pressed shadow, it helps with the fallout. You can also "foil" the pigment which is basically a fancy way of saying using it wet. For that, I'd suggest just giving your brush a spray and dipping your brush into a bit of pigment you've dumped into the lid or something similar. This help with fallout and helps bring out other dimensions to the pigment colour. You can use them as lip colour when mixed with balm or gloss, mattes can be used for blush and shimmery ones as highlights. You can mix them with mixing medium and make coloured eye liners, or put them in nail polish and make custom colour for your nails. The possibilities are endless!


  Thanks! I'm excited for my pretty rose ones now.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Just went to put on my Creme Cup and it's snapped at the base....again.  This is the second Creme Cup I've replaced.  I think that this color and I are not meant to be.  Ugh.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just went to put on my Creme Cup and it's snapped at the base....again.  This is the second Creme Cup I've replaced.  I think that this color and I are not meant to be.  Ugh.


  Oh no! I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So who volunteers to teach me the wonders of pigments since I just bought some?  I have no idea what to do with them. :huh:


 I usually use Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy as a sticky base, dampen ur brush u can use Mac + then pressed it into the pigment. When you apply it you have to press it unto your lids instead of sweeping through


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You can use them for almost anything! For eye shadow, it helps to dip your brush in, tap a bit off into the lid and then patting the pigment on your eye lid instead of doing it as you would a pressed shadow, it helps with the fallout. You can also "foil" the pigment which is basically a fancy way of saying using it wet. For that, I'd suggest just giving your brush a spray and dipping your brush into a bit of pigment you've dumped into the lid or something similar. This help with fallout and helps bring out other dimensions to the pigment colour. You can use them as lip colour when mixed with balm or gloss, mattes can be used for blush and shimmery ones as highlights. You can mix them with mixing medium and make coloured eye liners, or put them in nail polish and make custom colour for your nails. The possibilities are endless!


Endless possibilities :wink:   





Anaphora said:


> Just went to put on my Creme Cup and it's snapped at the base....again.  This is the second Creme Cup I've replaced.  I think that this color and I are not meant to be.  Ugh. mg:


Sometimes it could be due to the formula plus climate you store them at....


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Good Morningggg!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!!!









. Good morning V.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

I dont feel like picking up anything from the MAC holidays!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!!!


:yawn: MORNING V


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> . Good morning V.


  Good Monrningggg @Vandekamp Hws the day coming along!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont feel like picking up anything from the MAC holidays!!!


  Then turn that voice up in your ear and close your wallet. Save your pennies. Save your pennies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Monrningggg @Vandekamp Hws the day coming along!!!!


  I work from home on Monday and Wednesday so I am happy and stress free.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Then turn that voice up in your ear and close your wallet. Save your pennies. Save your pennies.


  LOL!! Exactly my plan.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I work from home on Monday and Wednesday so I am happy and stress free.


  Yayyy!!! Its been a while i chose to work from home. Usually I do that during a MAC launch


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont feel like picking up anything from the MAC holidays!!!


  No piggies, V?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> No piggies, V?


  I am thinking No at this point. I brought 2 sets from last years that I have hardly used!! I was initially keen on picking up the bronze set but I am fine skipping it nw lol!!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking No at this point. I brought 2 sets from last years that I have hardly used!! I was initially keen on picking up the bronze set but I am fine skipping it nw lol!!


  I have a serious regret for skipping holiday last year.  I *need *Private Party lipstick.  Need.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I have a serious regret for skipping holiday last year.  I *need *Private Party lipstick.  Need.


  I knowww thats such a pretty shade!!I only got pigment sets last year and skipped the lipsticks. PP is the only shade I hunted down and got!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

EDIT: I did see a PP (BNIB) listing on the CB for not a bad price !! Did you check it out???


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Good morning ladies. I'm eyeing the pink and rose piggies. Should I? Should I? Lol, like I need much convincing. Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm eyeing the pink and rose piggies. Should I? Should I? Lol, like I need much convincing. Hope everyone is doing well today


  Good Morning Mel!!! How is yur health. i hope you are doing fine!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

I did, but it sold before I could get to it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm eyeing the pink and rose piggies. Should I? Should I? Lol, like I need much convincing. Hope everyone is doing well today


  Hi Melrose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am well today. The question is, how are you doing ma'am?


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm eyeing the pink and rose piggies. Should I? Should I? Lol, like I need much convincing. Hope everyone is doing well today








You need it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...


  No way.  How the hell did they think that was okay?


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Mel!!! How is yur health. i hope you are doing fine!!!!


 Doing good V!  A little tired but good. I'll be seeing an ENT to discuss my throat surgery soon. All should be fine


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...








 seriously!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...


  It happens! That is why I stopped getting any plus sized items from Walmart.
  Even in store, ask an employee for Plus sized costumes and they'll direct you to the fat girl section.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Melrose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Doing good. Thanks for your prayers friend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing good. Thanks for your prayers friend


  So happy to hear that


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It happens! That is why I stopped getting any plus sized items from Walmart.
> Even in store, ask an employee for Plus sized costumes and they'll direct you to the fat girl section.


  I've noticed even on the site and in store, they have a  level of rudeness towards a plus size lady or man. 
  I prefer going to stores that are aimed at the plus size person. For example Torrid and Lane Bryant..Big & Tall too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!!!








 morning V!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont feel like picking up anything from the MAC holidays!!!


  Me neither, Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> morning V!


  Morning Buddy!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've noticed even on the site and in store, they have a  level of rudeness towards a plus size lady or man.
> I prefer going to stores that are aimed at the plus size person. For example Torrid and Lane Bryant..Big & Tall too.


  I don't mind calling myself fat, but I don't need someone else doing it for me lol.  And yes, it's always a more comfortable experience going to stores that are targeted towards plus sized women.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither, Buddy!


  Such an easy Skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either I am bored or on a makeup overload!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing good V! A little tired but good. I'll be seeing an ENT to discuss my throat surgery soon. All should be fine


  Sooo happy to hear you are doing fine!!! Take care Mel!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm eyeing the pink and rose piggies. Should I? Should I? Lol, like I need much convincing. Hope everyone is doing well today


  Morning Melrose, how you doing?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...


  Are you kidding me??? That's effed up even for Wal-Mart!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing good V! A little tired but good. I'll be seeing an ENT to discuss my throat surgery soon. All should be fine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't mind calling myself fat, but I don't need someone else doing it for me lol.  And yes, it's always a more comfortable experience going to stores that are targeted towards plus sized women.


  Get over it people.....we are fat, other people are tall, others are short.
  We are all different. Who cares, I like food, get over it..am I right?

  I've stopped caring when others call me fat lol my response is always "Yea aaaand?"


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Such an easy Skip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think it's overload. MAC overload specifically. Everything is very pretty, but nothing is really all that new colour wise.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's overload. MAC overload specifically. Everything is very pretty, but nothing is really all that new colour wise.


  Completely agree, and I've been buying from other brands and really enjoying it.
  MAC will always be my fave, but other brands are just as awesome, if not better lol


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Completely agree, and I've been buying from other brands and really enjoying it.
> MAC will always be my fave, but other brands are just as awesome, if not better lol


  What brands are you loving currently, Dolly?


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...   :aargh:


 You are lying!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Are you kidding me??? That's effed up even for Wal-Mart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I were.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get over it people.....we are fat, other people are tall, others are short.
> We are all different. Who cares, I like food, get over it..am I right?
> 
> I've stopped caring when others call me fat lol my response is always "Yea aaaand?"


  When it's an individual, yes.  When it is a major company, no way.  I can't and won't get over it.  Last year, Target listed a gray dress as "heather" for their regular line, and the same dress in the plus department was listed as "manatee gray".


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...








. This won't last long. Wait till the media gets a hold of this.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Completely agree, and I've been buying from other brands and really enjoying it.
> MAC will always be my fave, but other brands are just as awesome, if not better lol


  I'm enjoying it too, it makes me feel naughty.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When it's an individual, yes.  When it is a major company, no way.  I can't and won't get over it.  Last year, Target listed a gray dress as "heather" for their regular line, and the same dress in the plus department was listed as "manatee gray".


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm enjoying it too, it makes me feel naughty.


  We are naughty girls Naomi lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

But I'm in agreement with you to an extent, Dolly.  I do like the idea of embracing the term "fat".  I just don't think we are to that point quite yet... at least not for company's to create those types of labels.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nyx, Colourpop and any other drugstore brand.
> Mainly Colourpop
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh okay, totally agree then!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Good Morning ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's the balls hanging ??


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  That's the face I had when I found out!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick in Vampira is back in stock at Sephora. Ive been waitinf forever for a restock!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-orgueil-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick in Vampira is back in stock at Sephora. Ive been waitinf forever for a restock!








. Run don't walk. I hope you get it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...   :aargh:


 Say what??!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :nanas: . Run don't walk. I hope you get it.


 I grabbed it as soon as I got the email! Yes! Victory!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-orgueil-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


So pretty


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is pretty. It reminds me of Rebel.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My balls should get to me on Thursday!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Say what??!!


  I know right. What idiot came up with that label?????????????????????????????


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








brows!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It is pretty. It reminds me of Rebel.


  Yes! Just a tad bit darker and I think I needs it. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> But I'm in agreement with you to an extent, Dolly.  I do like the idea of embracing the term "fat".  I just don't think we are to that point quite yet... at least not for company's to create those types of labels.


Hell no they shouldn't. I wish people would stop labeling each other in general.   





rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ladies!!   How's the balls hanging ?? :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! Just a tad bit darker and I think I needs it. LOL


  I think I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> brows!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...








 lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Brows! :flower:  My balls should get to me on Thursday! ompom:


Yay for a balls delivery :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should skip it, I usually prefer tube lipstick to liquid.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Nothing suprises me anymore. There's no sensitivity at all. I hate the word obese. I am obese according to that outdated BMI chart.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-orgueil-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches


 THATS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When it's an individual, yes.  When it is a major company, no way.  I can't and won't get over it.  Last year, Target listed a gray dress as "heather" for their regular line, and the same dress in the plus department was listed as "manatee gray".


 Just wow.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> THATS BEAUTIFUL!!


  You should buy it and post pics so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay for a balls delivery


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Wow! Nothing suprises me anymore. There's no sensitivity at all. I hate the word obese. I am obese according to that outdated BMI chart.


According to that chart I'm way larger than that   Gotta embrace myself lol  Sassy you are beautiful I hope you know that.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's beautiful ...but $48 dollars your killing me smalls


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's beautiful ...but $48 dollars your killing me smalls


  Dude, it's $51 now!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dude, it's $51 now!








 What?? lmao


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> According to that chart I'm way larger than that   Gotta embrace myself lol  Sassy you are beautiful I hope you know that.


 Thanks Miss Dolly! My weight has been my biggest self struggle.  Now at the age of 36 I love and accept me for me. There were many years I didn't. I was definitely my worse critic!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What?? lmao


  Damn inflation.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dude, it's $51 now! :lol:


 I'm straight Ill just wear Rebel and pretend!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You should buy it and post pics so I can live vicariously through you.


  LMAO!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm straight Ill just wear Rebel and pretend!








  It's bad enough I have 2 lippies in my cart right now, don't need to be adding anymore.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm straight Ill just wear Rebel and pretend!








hahahaha!! Me too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Miss Dolly! My weight has been my biggest self struggle.  Now at the age of 36 I love and accept me for me. There were many years I didn't. I was definitely my worse critic!


 I'm glad you have accepted yourself now Sassy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

What is everyone's fave highlighter?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave highlighter?


  Oh yikes! I guess if I had to say, I'd choose Hourglass Luminous Light ambient powder. MAC Cheeky Bronze is a VERY close second.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave highlighter?


 Nars Albatross


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave highlighter?


  I like to use Mac cream base in pearl and I also love my Soft and gentle


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

What's yours, Dolly?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone's fave highlighter?


 Tough one D!! Becca opal , Chanel dentelle precieuse, hourglass incandescent light from the palette, koh gen do liquid illuminator Among the recent ones Bobbi brown sandstone shimmer brick and bronze glow is awesome too!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Among the recent ones Bobbi brown sandstone shimmer brick and bronze glow is awesome too!!


  lmao!! You have too many highlighters


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yikes! I guess if I had to say, I'd choose Hourglass Luminous Light ambient powder. MAC Cheeky Bronze is a VERY close second.


Hourglass ambient powders worth it? I've been waiting and waiting to buy one.   





SassyWonder said:


> Nars Albatross


So many people love Albatross, I should swatch it to see what the fuss is about :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What's yours, Dolly?


Benefits Watts up and Whisper of Gilt.   





Vineetha said:


> Tough one D!! Becca opal , Chanel dentelle precieuse, hourglass incandescent light from the palette, koh gen do liquid illuminator Among the recent ones Bobbi brown sandstone shimmer brick and bronze glow is awesome too!!


Holy guac :shock: lol   





rocksteadybaby said:


> I like to use Mac cream base in pearl and I also love my Soft and gentle


I hear so much about those two and never looked at them lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! You have too many highlighters


 That isn't half of it brows !! :lmao:  I have more highlighters than blushes I think !!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Among the recent ones Bobbi brown sandstone shimmer brick and bronze glow is awesome too!!


  Somehow, I knew your list would be more than one item.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hourglass ambient powders worth it? I've been waiting and waiting to buy one.  So many people love Albatross, I should swatch it to see what the fuss is about :sigh:


 They are quite nice D!! I think you can try the ambient palette one since it hs like 3 versions of the powder!! The effect is quite subtle but really nice!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So many people love Albatross, I should swatch it to see what the fuss is about


  I think they are! I only have the one, but it's lovely and will last a long time!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never tried anything Becca.  Should I?

  Everyone loves the highlighters!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Somehow, I knew your list would be more than one item. :haha:


 :haha: buddy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've never tried anything Becca.  Should I?  Everyone loves the highlighters!


 You should!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in the market for a clear lip pencil and I'm trying to decide between OCC Anti-Feathered and Urban Decay Ozone.  Anyone have experience with both and could recommend one over the other?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That isn't half of it brows !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hourglass ambient powders worth it? I've been waiting and waiting to buy one.  So many people love Albatross, I should swatch it to see what the fuss is about :sigh:


 Its my hands down go to. I waited forever to buy it and fell in love. I picked up Becca Rose Gold I need to try it out.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm in the market for a clear lip pencil and I'm trying to decide between OCC Anti-Feathered and Urban Decay Ozone.  Anyone have experience with both and could recommend one over the other?


 Haven't used occ one but ozone is my go to!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :getyou:


 :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Haven't used occ one but ozone is my go to!!!


 I agree Ozone!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I agree Ozone!


  I also haven't tried OCC but I just got Ozone and love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So many people love Albatross, I should swatch it to see what the fuss is about


  I really love Diffused Light.  That's the only one I have so far.  It definitely helps to give a more airbrushed look to my skin.

  Albatross is nice, but I sometimes feel like it looks off on me as it can go very yellow on my skin tone.  If I have the right makeup look, it can be stunning, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They are quite nice D!! I think you can try the ambient palette one since it hs like 3 versions of the powder!! The effect is quite subtle but really nice!!


  I was so ticked off then they brought the palette back a few months after I bought my one powder. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm in the market for a clear lip pencil and I'm trying to decide between OCC Anti-Feathered and Urban Decay Ozone.  Anyone have experience with both and could recommend one over the other?


  I haven't tried OCC's liners, but I have and like Ozone!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got the palette.  You need it, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They are quite nice D!! I think you can try the ambient palette one since it hs like 3 versions of the powder!! The effect is quite subtle but really nice!!





NaomiH said:


> I think they are! I only have the one, but it's lovely and will last a long time!





Anaphora said:


> I just got the palette.  You need it, Dolly!


The palette you all say! Thanks ladies.  I have to swing by a sephora soon. My lil sephora doesn't feature Hourglass, so I'll have to go to the bigger one.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was so ticked off then they brought the palette back a few months after I bought my one powder. lol


 Jerks!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't tried OCC's liners, but I have and like Ozone!


  Thank you all!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Jerks!!


  Yeah.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm in the market for a clear lip pencil and I'm trying to decide between OCC Anti-Feathered and Urban Decay Ozone.  Anyone have experience with both and could recommend one over the other?


I've heard good things about both. Actually I'm looking for a good clear. There is a cheaper version that I was told about from another member anf that one is comparable to the higher end versions. So I may go for that due to price  Also I've sampled the sephora clear one and it was fantastic.   





Anaphora said:


> I've never tried anything Becca.  Should I?  Everyone loves the highlighters!


You should and so should I lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

I think I might skip Kinky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm enjoying it too, it makes me feel naughty.


  Why cause you're having an illicit affair w/Guerlain Miss Naomi?  



You've got _some_ balls!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should and so should I lol


  Thank you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got the palette.  You need it, Dolly!


  which one do you have ? They all look really pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I might skip Kinky. :sigh:


 Tooooo long a wait for the collection makes it all the more easy skip!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I might skip Kinky. :sigh:


 I totally forgot about it until now. Yep, skip!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so good to hear Melrose!
> 
> That's just wrong, and in a word---APPALLING!
> 
> ...


  I sure am having an affair and it's getting kinda steamy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I totally forgot about it until now. Yep, skip!


  Someone posted that they read somewhere it should launch the 29th, and if that's correct we only have 2 more days but I think I've just lost my thunder.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's so good to hear Melrose![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's just wrong, and in a word---APPALLING![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]This could have been on the beginning of the Waltons [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Just need to throw in a Jim-Bob[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Totally with you ladies.  Nada for me.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Or all of the above!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Definitely overload for me---and increasing interest in other brands.[/COLOR]    :agree:     [COLOR=0000FF]You never forget your first love![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm astounded.  I had no idea this stuff actually happens![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Why cause you're having an illicit affair w/Guerlain Miss Naomi?  [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]You've got _some_ balls! [/COLOR]:haha:


Meddy! It is appalling, I agree.   





NaomiH said:


> I think I might skip Kinky. :sigh:


So am I


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Someone posted that they read somewhere it should launch the 29th, and if that's correct we only have 2 more days but I think I've just lost my thunder.


  There have been too many other things for me to get too excited about this one.  I mainly liked this for the name, but it certainly doesn't feel unique, and after all the waiting and confusion... meh.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

I placed an order earlier for Nars Janet, Brigitte, and Almeria blush.  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> There have been too many other things for me to get too excited about this one.  I mainly liked this for the name, but it certainly doesn't feel unique, and after all the waiting and confusion... meh.


 I like the name too Mandy but I couldn't name a single item in the collex!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I placed an order earlier for Nars Janet, Brigitte, and Almeria blush.  Can't wait to get them!


 Almeria!!! I can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Someone posted that they read somewhere it should launch the 29th, and if that's correct we only have 2 more days but I think I've just lost my thunder. :sigh:


Forget about it  Far better things are coming my dearest


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> There have been too many other things for me to get too excited about this one.  I mainly liked this for the name, but it certainly doesn't feel unique, and after all the waiting and confusion... meh.


  Exactly. It's a lovely red and the name is great, but MEH.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Forget about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mhmm....Far greater! Like Greta, Garconne and Gipsy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Almeria!!! I can't wait for pics!!


  Me neither!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mhmm....Far greater! Like Greta, Garconne and Gipsy! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Almeria!!! I can't wait for pics!!


 Love Almeria I wore it yesterday I post pics on IG and the blog later


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I placed an order earlier for Nars Janet, Brigitte, and Almeria blush.  Can't wait to get them!


 I love Janet!! It will look lovely on you Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love Janet!! It will look lovely on you Mandy!


  Thank you!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love Almeria I wore it yesterday I post pics on IG and the blog later


 Awesome I'll look out for them!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I mean sheesh! 



  How am I to live without those in my life?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Do you all ever move away from a place and then see some stuff about the town on the news and remember why you left :sigh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got a lil teary eyes. .. I made Specktra Senior! Owwwww! :cheer::ymca::nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I mean sheesh!
> 
> How am I to live without those in my life?


Holy moly those are stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I just got a lil teary eyes. .. I made Specktra Senior! Owwwww! :cheer::ymca::nanas:


Yay


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy moly those are stunning


  I want all 5 of those, but am going to try and sneak one or two on my Christmas list. lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy moly those are stunning


 I need Greta and Garconne (sp?)


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay





NaomiH said:


> :ymca: :wave: :con: :ymca: :wave:


 Thanks Ladies! Its the lil things that bring the most joy. Sometimes...


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you all ever move away from a place and then see some stuff about the town on the news and remember why you left :sigh:


 Yep all the time. Its confirmation you made a good decision!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I need Greta and Garconne (sp?)


  Right? They're so beautiful! I'm hoping Sephora restocks Greta  before the sale is over, if not I'll just get Garconne and maybe Gipsy. Or Garconne and Leslie provided they restock Leslie before the sale is over.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you all ever move away from a place and then see some stuff about the town on the news and remember why you left


  No since I've pretty much been here my whole life, but I have run into people and remembered why I left them.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Benedict AND Tom in a movie together?!?!?! I think my ovaries just exploded at the thought of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://io9.com/benedit-cumberbatch-has-officially-been-cast-as-doctor-1651371257


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Is the kvd liquid lipstick drying in nature?????


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Benedict AND Tom in a movie together?!?!?! I think my ovaries just exploded at the thought of it! :thud:  http://io9.com/benedit-cumberbatch-has-officially-been-cast-as-doctor-1651371257


 :shock: :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  That was mt exact reaction! lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm straight Ill just wear Rebel and pretend!


  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is the kvd liquid lipstick drying in nature?????


 They don't dry me out at all. You [@]Vandekamp[/@]?


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Melrose, how you doing? :flower:


 I am so ready for a nap, lol. One more hour of work and then home to pizza and wine. How are you doing Naomi?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


>








Congrats!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I mean sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> How am I to live without those in my life?


  stunning!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :clapping: Congrats!!


 Thanks Love! I dance in my head everytime i read your name. That's  one of my favorite Aretha songs!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I mean sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> How am I to live without those in my life?










Are these limited edition?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Love! I dance in my head everytime i read your name. That's one of my favorite Aretha songs!


  I forgot she has a song Rock steady I'm actually a big Gwen Stefani fan from No Doubt


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Love! I dance in my head everytime i read your name. That's one of my favorite Aretha songs!






For real!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: :doomed:   [COLOR=0000FF]Are these limited edition?[/COLOR]


 Fortunately no!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I am so ready for a nap, lol. One more hour of work and then home to pizza and wine. How are you doing Naomi?


  Mmmm....pizza and wine sounds yummy! 
  I'm doing pretty good, thanks. Ready to go home and watch TWD.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Are these limited edition?


  I don't think so, according to T they are all perm.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I forgot she has a song Rock steady I'm actually a big Gwen Stefani fan from No Doubt :haha:


 Gwen is my fashion Icon! She can do no wrong. Ever. Im a huge No Doubt fan as well!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Gwen is my fashion Icon! She can do no wrong. Ever. Im a huge No Doubt fan as well!


  Yup! she has great style


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Benedict AND Tom in a movie together?!?!?! I think my ovaries just exploded at the thought of it! :thud:  http://io9.com/benedit-cumberbatch-has-officially-been-cast-as-doctor-1651371257





Vineetha said:


> :shock: :thud:


  I feel like the only woman on the planet who doesn't find either of them attractive!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Gwen is my fashion Icon! She can do no wrong. Ever. Im a huge No Doubt fan as well!


  Gwen is just stunningly beautiful


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Gwen is just stunningly beautiful


 YES!!:eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel like the only woman on the planet who doesn't find either of them attractive!


  no your not cause I don't find them attractive either


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> no your not cause I don't find them attractive either :haha:


 Me either. Charlie Hunnam....


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> no your not cause I don't find them attractive either


  Have you watched things that they are in?  I think I've only seen pictures of them.  Maybe they are more attractive on film than in photos.  I know that I've had crushes on some celebrities that don't photograph well.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Gwen is just stunningly beautiful


  Agreed! She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel like the only woman on the planet who doesn't find either of them attractive!


  But....but...but they're British


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Me either. Charlie Hunnam....


  Oh that man is FINE!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But....but...but they're British


  LOL!  I know, I know. That British charm just doesn't do too much for me!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have you watched things that they are in?  I think I've only seen pictures of them.  Maybe they are more attractive on film than in photos.  I know that I've had crushes on some celebrities that don't photograph well.


  I didn't find Benedict attractive until I started watching Sherlock, there's just something about him in that show. I've always thought Tom was just adorable though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't find Benedict attractive until I started watching Sherlock, there's just something about him in that show. I've always thought Tom was just adorable though.


  Might have to get around to watching that


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL!  I know, I know. That British charm just doesn't do too much for me!


  yea me either !! I'm like whatever lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Might have to get around to watching that


  It's a great show! I started watching it solely because my niece Shelbi and my mom got me into it, hadn't even ever heard of him before that.  Whether or not you do end up finding him attractive, I'm sure you'll like it if you like detective type shows that is. Those Brits sure know how to make a great detective show.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's a great show! I started watching it solely because my niece Shelbi and my mom got me into it, hadn't even ever heard of him before that.  Whether or not you do end up finding him attractive, I'm sure you'll like it if you like detective type shows that is. Those Brits sure know how to make a great detective show.


  I might enjoy it!  I bet my husband would.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might enjoy it!  I bet my husband would.


  They really did a good job with it, it's funny, quirky, has action in it and it's well directed, written and acted.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that man is FINE! :eyelove:


 Its Insane! I watch SOA just to look at him!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I didn't find Benedict attractive until I started watching *Sherlock*, there's just something about him in that show. I've always thought Tom was just adorable though.









 Not classical saxy saxy bt loove Sherlock!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And in other news, Walmart had their plus sized Halloween costumes listed as "Fat Girl Costumes" on their website...   :aargh:


  That's disgusting and I remember that Target one too!  This makes me sad.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not classical saxy saxy bt loove Sherlock!!


  Me too! I can't wait for them to FINALLY bring it back!


  UGH!! Such a long wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.hallels.com/articles/11130/20141026/sherlock-season-4-release-news-updates-christmas-2015-one-episode.htm


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that man is FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh yea!! That's my Man I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Its Insane! I watch SOA just to look at him!


  His sexy ass is definitely a perk!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh yea!! That's my Man I love him  lmao


 We can fight over that one. GIRL!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! I can't wait for them to FINALLY bring it back!
> 
> 
> UGH!! Such a long wait!
> ...








 I knowww! they have their own sweet schedule for everything!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> We can fight over that one. GIRL!!!


  Can I be the referee?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww! they have their own sweet schedule for everything!!!


  It's like torture!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


  He's so cute!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


  Definitely!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


  Done!!!! He looks soo cute!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> They don't dry me out at all. You @Vandekamp?


  No. Not at all. I tend to moisturize my lips when wearing a liquid matte lipstick tho. I love them. I wish Mac or Nars would come out with a liquid matte lipstick.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

I got the Royal 3D liquid Lustre set from Lorac and I'm really enjoying it!  Anyone else get it?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


  I'm not on FB but I will tell my sister to.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Guys! I need your full support. Pls like my dog Bruno as Howard Stern's costume over at TheBalm's Facebook page. Thanks a million!


  done.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can I be the referee?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Gwen is my fashion Icon! She can do no wrong. Ever. Im a huge No Doubt fan as well!


  She looks so freaking amazing in her red lipstick!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> She looks so freaking amazing in her red lipstick!!!


  I know she always looks great in her Red lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No since I've pretty much been here my whole life, but I have run into people and remembered why I left them. :haha:


Lol  





SassyWonder said:


> Yep all the time. Its confirmation you made a good decision!


true sassy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel like the only woman on the planet who doesn't find either of them attractive!


For me it isn't their face, voice or anything..those are a bonus. It is the sweet, kind and smart men they are, that makes them very attractive.    





Vineetha said:


> Is the kvd liquid lipstick drying in nature?????


They are drier than LC velvetines. I don't find LCs drying at all. But in comparison V kvd are drier.  Hope I made sense.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope I made sense.


  I'll have to see something they are in, or some interviews


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope I made sense.


  Oh okay! Thanks D! I suppose it wont work for me then.  Slightly dry is really dry for my lips!!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh okay! Thanks D! I suppose it wont work for me then.  Slightly dry is really dry for my lips!! :sigh:


 V, I have pretty dry lips too. What's your all time fave lippy formula? I must know!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'll have to see something they are in, or some interviews


Sherlock is a good one to see Ben in, for Tom may I recommend The deep blue sea 


Vineetha said:


> Oh okay! Thanks D! I suppose it wont work for me then.  Slightly dry is really dry for my lips!! :sigh:


If you moisturize before they could work V


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sherlock is a good one to see Ben in, for Tom may I recommend The deep blue sea  If you moisturize before they could work V


  I'll try both! My husband mentioned trying Sherlock a while back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'll try both! My husband mentioned trying Sherlock a while back


Listen to the hubs. Sherlock is awesome.


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is the kvd liquid lipstick drying in nature?????


 Yes! But it doesnt stop me from wearing my beloved lolita! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes! But it dleant stop me from wearing my beloved lolita! Lol


  That shade is OOS!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> V, I have pretty dry lips too. What's your all time fave lippy formula? I must know!


  Right now, Looooove NARS Audacious ones!!! UD Revolution ones are really nice too and work well on my dryyyy lips!!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That shade is OOS!!!


 Aw man!  you definitely need it, it is so gorgeous!!! Putting something moisturizing on before it really helps w the dryness! I had it on earlier and my lips are fine now not dry at all. The hassle is worth it lol This is how it looks on me -


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Aw man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does the lipstick version compare!! I have added my mail for in stock notification!!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Does the lipstick version compare!! I have added my mail for in stock notification!!!


 Hmm Im not sure! I wonder if it does lol and good it'll look great on you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Does the lipstick version compare!! I have added my mail for in stock notification!!!


  The lipstick version has a bit , literally just a touch more terracotta to it compared to the liquid version.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey ladies, does anyone own lime crimes wicked? I've been waiting for mine forever. It's been on back order for about a month now but should ship out on Friday and I'm curious if it's worth the long, overdue wait.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> This is how it looks on me -


  neeeeeeed!!!! dry or not!!! Wondering if i should get the lipstick version and see if it compares!! absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> LOVE lolita   Gorgeous on you   The lipstick version has a bit , literally just a touch more terracotta to it compared to the liquid version.


 Thanks! Do I needthe lipstick version too :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Thanks! Do I needthe lipstick version too


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> neeeeeeed!!!! dry or not!!! Wondering if i should get the lipstick version and see if it compares!! absolutely Gorgeous!!!


 Thanks so much! I'd say try it!! I might get it too :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

While I am t it, ned a setting powder too, MUFE HD pressed or the new NARS powder one?? or suggestions??


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> While I am t it, ned a setting powder too, MUFE HD pressed or the new NARS powder one?? or suggestions??


 Are you talking about the illuminating NARS one or something else??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Thanks! Do I needthe lipstick version too


  You do lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Are you talking about the illuminating NARS one or something else??


  All day Luminous Powder Foundation. Wonder if it will be heavy as a setting powder though since it says foundation!!

  http://www.sephora.com/all-day-luminous-powder-foundation-spf-24-P389185?skuId=1657097


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey ladies, does anyone own lime crimes wicked? I've been waiting for mine forever. It's been on back order for about a month now but should ship out on Friday and I'm curious if it's worth the long, overdue wait.


  Definitely looks worth it! Such a beautiful shade. I might have to get it in the future.   I just got Chinchilla, which is my very first Lime Crime. I need a little time to warm up to it. I haven't worn it out yet. It's definitely a shade that I will have to build a look around.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is worth it! I have it and it is glorious!  I know how you feel I waited an entire month and a week to be exact.   You do lol


 Thanks Dolly. I'm holding out a small glimmer of hope that it actually ships out this Friday like they say it will. I just want it by next month for my wedding anniversary for a youtube look I plan to recreate. If not, I'll just wear the original dior red lippie I wore on my wedding day. I don't wear it often but when I do it brings back such good memories


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All day Luminous Powder Foundation. Wonder if it will be heavy as a setting powder though since it says foundation!!  http://www.sephora.com/all-day-luminous-powder-foundation-spf-24-P389185?skuId=1657097


  Probably a little heavy, but it would probably be worth it to me since I always need extra coverage.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly. I'm holding out a small glimmer of hope that it actually ships out this Friday like they say it will. I just want it by next month for my wedding anniversary for a youtube look I plan to recreate. If not, I'll just wear the original dior red lippie I wore on my wedding day. I don't wear it often but when I do it brings back such good memories


  Aww that sounds nice though too.
  I do hope they ship it out for you very soon.


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> All day Luminous Powder Foundation. Wonder if it will be heavy as a setting powder though since it says foundation!!  http://www.sephora.com/all-day-luminous-powder-foundation-spf-24-P389185?skuId=1657097


 I HATE it!!! I got it w the sale and it made me so matte and powdery looking, not luminous at all


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Definitely looks worth it! Such a beautiful shade. I might have to get it in the future.   I just got Chinchilla, which is my very first Lime Crime. I need a little time to warm up to it. I haven't worn it out yet. It's definitely a shade that I will have to build a look around.


 Ooh, that's a pretty one Mandy! I only have one LC lippie- coquette. It is possibly my favorite lippie of all and that's saying a lot when you own over 120! :haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ooh, that's a pretty one Mandy! I only have one LC lippie- coquette. It is possibly my favorite lippie of all and that's saying a lot when you own over 120! :haha:


  I just watched a YT tutorial with Coquette yesterday, and it is so gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> I HATE it!!! I got it w the sale and it made me so matte and powdery looking, not luminous at all


  oh no!!!!def Skipping!!Thank you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Ooh, that's a pretty one Mandy! I only have one LC lippie- coquette. It is possibly my favorite lippie of all and that's saying a lot when you own over 120!


  Coquette is so pretty, I've been wanting it for a while.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just watched a YT tutorial with Coquette yesterday, and it is so gorgeous!


 It is pure perfection!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh no!!!!def Skipping!!Thank you!!


 I love the MUFE loose HD powder!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just watched a YT tutorial with Coquette yesterday, and it is so gorgeous!


 Get it! It would look gorgeous on you as does every lipstick you wear!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Get it! It would look gorgeous on you as does every lipstick you wear!


  You are too sweet


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the support Guys!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> I HATE it!!! I got it w the sale and it made me so matte and powdery looking, not luminous at all


  Definitely not what I want to hear this time of year


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Listen to the hubs. Sherlock is awesome.


:agree:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the support Guys!


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Aw man!  you definitely need it, it is so gorgeous!!! Putting something moisturizing on before it really helps w the dryness! I had it on earlier and my lips are fine now not dry at all. The hassle is worth it lol This is how it looks on me -


Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :agree:


My sister and my bestie got me into it..and now I love it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right now, Looooove NARS Audacious ones!!! UD Revolution ones are really nice too and work well on my dryyyy lips!!!


*cough* Mia Wallace *cough*


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> I love the MUFE loose HD powder!


  Thanks!!I think i will go with mufe!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *cough* Mia Wallace *cough*








 done!!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coquette is so pretty, I've been wanting it for a while.


 It would be beautiful on you Dolly. But honestly, you rock every color!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister and my bestie got me into it..and now I love it


You watch Luther? It's really good too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  done!!


 :happydance:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm looking for a dewy/ semi matte foundation that won't cling to my dry patches. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You watch Luther? It's really good too.


I put it in que and haven't yet, along with WD...   





Melrose said:


> It would be beautiful on you Dolly. But honestly, you rock every color!


 I wish babe.  But I'm thinking of picking it up soon and babette too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm looking for a dewy/ semi matte foundation that won't cling to my dry patches. Any suggestions?


Let me know if you find one. I did try Clinique CC and it wasn't semi-matte. It didn't cling to dry patches.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Let me know if you find one. I did try Clinique CC and it wasn't semi-matte. It didn't cling to dry patches.


 I feel like I'm having the toughest time finding something! I wear mufe mat velvet and I love the coverage but feel the matte finish is getting harder to pull off the older I get. I just can't seen to find something with medium/ full coverage with a luminous finish that won't cling to my few dry patches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I feel like I'm having the toughest time finding something! I wear mufe mat velvet and I love the coverage but feel the matte finish is getting harder to pull off the older I get. I just can't seen to find something with medium/ full coverage with a luminous finish that won't cling to my few dry patches


Have you tried Bare Minerals something brightening serum? It has a semi matte finish on me. Looks luminous too. Didnt cling to my dry patches either.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you tried Bare Minerals something brightening serum? It has a semi matte finish on me. Looks luminous too. Didnt cling to my dry patches either.


 Yeah, I own that one and I'm pretty sure it made me break out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone wanting to buy Yankee Candles Buy 2 large jars and you get 2 free Coupon code cath214


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, I own that one and I'm pretty sure it made me break out.


oh


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Definitely not what I want to hear this time of year


 I know I was so disappointed!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!!I think i will go with mufe!!!


   let me know what you think! Did you end up getting both bobbi brown highlights?? 





NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Aw man!  you definitely need it, it is so gorgeous!!! Putting something moisturizing on before it really helps w the dryness! I had it on earlier and my lips are fine now not dry at all. The hassle is worth it lol This is how it looks on me -


  Luv it!!!!   Gonna wear it tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Thank you!


  Sure, I will!!
  I did get both BG and CD


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Very Gorgeous!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Does the lipstick version compare!! I have added my mail for in stock notification!!!


 Unless its Poe, Adora or Thin Lizzy stay away from the lipsticks. Suuuuper patchy and gritty! Yuck city!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Unless its Poe, Adora or Thin Lizzy stay away from the lipsticks. Suuuuper patchy and gritty! Yuck city!


  My matte ones apply fine, and gothica too. 

  I haven't had an issue with them unless it was the super light ones or the dark ones.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 27, 2014)

Finally caught up on this thread. I was several pages behind haha. How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread. I was several pages behind haha. How is everyone doing tonight?


  Hey Crimson how are you?
  Tonight is alright for me. My other health issues have subsided so now I just have a cold.
  But I am making soup yet again and going to watch luther and maybe an episode of WD tonight


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread. I was several pages behind haha. How is everyone doing tonight?


Doing okay, thanks.  How are you doing, Crimson?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Crimson how are you?
> Tonight is alright for me. My other health issues have subsided so now I just have a cold.
> But I am making soup yet again and going to watch luther and maybe an episode of WD tonight
> I hope you feel better soon! what kind of soup?
> ...


  I'm doing okay. Back on campus to get my paperwork settled so I can withdrawal. Hate being in this room but gotta do what you gotta do right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope you feel better soon! what kind of soup?
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay. Back on campus to get my paperwork settled so I can withdrawal. Hate being in this room but gotta do what you gotta do right?


  That is very true, you gotta do what you gotta do.
  Sometimes it can suck, but it'll be worth it Crimson.
  My own version of Ramen, I work on the broth, add noodles.
  Chicken, onion, bell pepper and other veg to the top.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is very true, you gotta do what you gotta do.
> Sometimes it can suck, but it'll be worth it Crimson.
> My own version of Ramen, I work on the broth, add noodles.
> Chicken, onion, bell pepper and other veg to the top.


  That sounds really good.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Since you guys are talking about Ramen, I am craving for Pho!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That sounds really good.


I try to cook different things as much as I can. I like variety


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

So tonight has been super stressful. We found the bed bugs and plan to call an exterminator tomorrow. For now we bagged all clothes, sprayed half the house down with a mixture of insecticide and bleach, threw away the entire bed and are staying at my father in law's house. This sucks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So tonight has been super stressful. We found the bed bugs and plan to call an exterminator tomorrow. For now we bagged all clothes, sprayed half the house down with a mixture of insecticide and bleach, threw away the entire bed and are staying at my father in law's house. This sucks.


  I am sorry babe, this can be very stressful but at least you found out now than later on.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So tonight has been super stressful. We found the bed bugs and plan to call an exterminator tomorrow. For now we bagged all clothes, sprayed half the house down with a mixture of insecticide and bleach, threw away the entire bed and are staying at my father in law's house. This sucks.


  I'm so sorry! That would really freak me out.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So tonight has been super stressful. We found the bed bugs and plan to call an exterminator tomorrow. For now we bagged all clothes, sprayed half the house down with a mixture of insecticide and bleach, threw away the entire bed and are staying at my father in law's house. This sucks.


 Have you tried fumigate it you can buy it he can at walmart or at the vet


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm looking for a dewy/ semi matte foundation that won't cling to my dry patches. Any suggestions?


  I always like to pop in to suggest Nars Sheer Glow, but I would get a sample first as I know some people on here haven't had as good luck with it. But I have pretty dry skin and while it doesn't make me look dewy, it doesn't look quite matte either and doesn't cling to my dry patches.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sorry babe, this can be very stressful but at least you found out now than later on.





MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so sorry! That would really freak me out.





charismafulltv said:


> Have you tried fumigate it you can buy it he can at walmart or at the vet


 Thanks for the support, ladies. This makes me never want to travel ever again.   We haven't tried fumigating, but we may try it tomorrow. My patents have offered to help with the cost of an exterminator if we need one.   I just want this to be over.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm looking for a dewy/ semi matte foundation that won't cling to my dry patches. Any suggestions?


  What level of coverage? I like both Nars Sheer Glow and Laura Mercier Silk Creme for a medium - full coverage. I would consider them a satin finish. I can't use lighter coverage foundations so I don't have too much experience with those.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. This makes me never want to travel ever again.   We haven't tried fumigating, but we may try it tomorrow. My patents have offered to help with the cost of an exterminator if we need one.   I just want this to be over.


  It's crazy how much of a problem they have become. It wasn't very long ago that you hardly ever heard of them.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I'm looking for a dewy/ semi matte foundation that won't cling to my dry patches. Any suggestions?


 I'm currently using two. Laura Mercier Silk Creme and for even heavier coverage, MAC Studio Sculpt which I'm really loving on my dry skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies. This makes me never want to travel ever again.   We haven't tried fumigating, but we may try it tomorrow. My patents have offered to help with the cost of an exterminator if we need one.   I just want this to be over.


It'll be over soon. They are a pest but sorta easy to get rid of


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm currently using two. Laura Mercier Silk Creme and for even heavier coverage, MAC Studio Sculpt which I'm really loving on my dry skin.


  I need to look into the Studio Sculpt. How is it on pores? The pores on my nose are very large so I have to be careful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm currently using two. Laura Mercier Silk Creme and for even heavier coverage, MAC Studio Sculpt which I'm really loving on my dry skin.


I'd consider LM but I can't afford it. So I may try drugstore alternatives


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd consider LM but I can't afford it. So I may try drugstore alternatives


  I wish I didn't have to get it. It is definitely more than I want to spend. My skin is such a wreck that I can't skimp on my foundation, though.


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I need to look into the Studio Sculpt. How is it on pores? The pores on my nose are very large so I have to be careful.


 I have pretty large pores on my nose and chin and haven't noticed any settling. Unlike Silk Creme, it does need to be lightly set with a powder all over.   The pigmentation is phenomenal and it's super light weight on the skin. Definitely grab a sample and play with it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I didn't have to get it. It is definitely more than I want to spend. My skin is such a wreck that I can't skimp on my foundation, though.


I don't consider getting drugstore as skimping though. I've had heavy duty foundations from there :shock: lol I think though I may go get a sample of LM silk creme just to try.  I can try and save up lol try is the main word :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't consider getting drugstore as skimping though. I've had heavy duty foundations from there :shock: lol I think though I may go get a sample of LM silk creme just to try.  I can try and save up lol try is the main word :lol:


  You can definitely get fairly heavy coverage at the drugstore, but heavy coverage that will cover my rosacea, that doesn't catch on dry patches, break up on my oily areas, or amplify my enlarged poor to the point that they look like craters... I've never found that at the drugstore. My skin is a carnival of horrible and conflicting issues that make it difficult to find a foundation that works.  LM Silk Creme is phenomenal for my skin issues, though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You can definitely get fairly heavy coverage at the drugstore, but heavy coverage that doesn't catch on dry patches and amplify my enlarged poor to the point that they look like craters... I've never found that at the drugstore.  LM Silk Creme is phenomenal for my skin issues.


I'll give it a try as I am curious :wink:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll give it a try as I am curious :wink:


  It gives a nice airbrushed finish which can be difficult for me to find with my skin texture issues. Most higher coverage foundations (which I have to have for my rosacea) seem to amplify those issues for me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll try to post an up close pore picture sans spackle one day so you can see what I'm working with. Lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Talking about foundations has anyone tried UD naked foundation??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about foundations has anyone tried UD naked foundation??


Its perfect for oily skin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It gives a nice airbrushed finish which can be difficult for me to find with my skin texture issues. Most higher coverage foundations (which I have to have for my rosacea) seem to amplify those issues for me.


Airbrushed you say..well I don't mind paying out the wazoo for a perfect face lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Talking about foundations has anyone tried UD naked foundation??


  It isn't for me at all because of the lack of coverage, but it felt really nice when I tested it and it blurred textural imperfections a bit.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Its perfect for oily skin


 I've been doing research on it and seen that I want to give it a try


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It isn't for me at all because of the lack of coverage, but it felt really nice when I tested it and it blurred textural imperfections a bit.


 Is it medium coverage ? I don't have a lot of skin issues so I don't really need a heavy coverage. I just want something that is light doesn't feel heavy on the face but hides minor skin imperfections and gives a flawless look


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Is it medium coverage ? I don't have a lot of skin issues so I don't really need a heavy coverage. I just want something that is light doesn't feel heavy on the face but hides minor skin imperfections and gives a flawless look


  I would say light-medium, but can probably be built up. One layer is definitely not much coverage for me as it completely disappeared on my rosacea. I liked the texture and slight blurring effect, though. I think it could be a lovely foundation if you don't have too much to cover!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been doing research on it and seen that I want to give it a try


  It is medium coverage, and gives a lovely finish to the skin.
  I actually bought it, though I have dry skin. It caught on to dry patches but still looked pretty decent.
  On oily skin, it will help keep the skin looking matte.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is medium coverage, and gives a lovely finish to the skin. I actually bought it, though I have dry skin. It caught on to dry patches but still looked pretty decent. On oily skin, it will help keep the skin looking matte.


  I'd say it could definitely be built up to a medium, just not on the first layer.  Oh, and it felt really weightless and nice on the skin, so that's always a bonus.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd say it could definitely be built up to a medium, just not on the first layer.


  For those who have lots of skin issues then yes it would be a light coverage on the first layer.
  For those who do not have a lot of skin issues it would be medium coverage on the first layer


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For those who have lots of skin issues then yes it would be a light coverage on the first layer. For those who do not have a lot of skin issues it would be medium coverage on the first layer


  When I hear medium coverage, I expect a medium coverage. Lol. Those need to be industry standards, not based on the individual using it. Otherwise, the terms no longer have any meaning. If you don't really have anything much to cover, then a light coverage foundation is all anyone needs... and I'm jealous! I wish I could get away with a lighter coverage as they tend to feel so much better on the skin.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations on must-have Makeup Geek shadows? I know I'm getting Peach Smoothie, but I want a few more to start off with.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When I hear medium coverage, I expect a medium coverage. Lol. Those need to be industry standards, not based on the individual using it. If you don't really have anything much to cover, then a light coverage foundation is all anyone needs. I wish I could get away with a lighter coverage as they tend to feel so much better on the skin.


  Well on me it is medium coverage on the first layer, so idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 

  I like lighter coverage foundations they pretty much feel like skin, very natural. 
  So far I've been able to get away with F&B lol hopefully that can last a bit longer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried the brand Doctor T's Supergoop?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well on me it is medium coverage on the first layer, so idk :dunno:  lol   I like lighter coverage foundations they pretty much feel like skin, very natural.  So far I've been able to get away with F&B lol hopefully that can last a bit longer.


  I totally know what you are saying, I just mean that I think it has to be based on an industry standard and not based on an individual, otherwise the terms no longer have any meaning. You kind of have to base the coverage levels on worst case scenarios in order to see just how much it covers. Otherwise, a person with perfect skin could put on a tinted moisturizer and tout it as full coverage.   Face and body has such a lovely finish to it. I bought some but I have to use a ton of concealer with it, especially on my cheeks. Hope yours lasts a while! What shade are you?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone tried the brand Doctor T's Supergoop?


  I haven't but I love the name. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I haven't but I love the name. Lol


  Right the name lol I've heard of it and they recommend it with a beauty blender. 
  But hardly any swatches or demos.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> N2 you?  Right the name lol I've heard of it and they recommend it with a beauty blender.  But hardly any swatches or demos.


  I have C2. Since it is lighter in coverage, the yellow undertones helped cancel some of redness a bit better.  I am gonna have to look into that goop lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I would say light-medium, but can probably be built up. One layer is definitely not much coverage for me as it completely disappeared on my rosacea. I liked the texture and slight blurring effect, though. I think it could be a lovely foundation if you don't have too much to cover!


 Thanks ! Mandy I will have to test it out   





Dolly Snow said:


> It is medium coverage, and gives a lovely finish to the skin. I actually bought it, though I have dry skin. It caught on to dry patches but still looked pretty decent. On oily skin, it will help keep the skin looking matte.


 It says it's a semi-matte foundation so did u get a little bit of a dewy finish?  





MandyVanHook said:


> When I hear medium coverage, I expect a medium coverage. Lol. Those need to be industry standards, not based on the individual using it. Otherwise, the terms no longer have any meaning. If you don't really have anything much to cover, then a light coverage foundation is all anyone needs... and I'm jealous! I wish I could get away with a lighter coverage as they tend to feel so much better on the skin.


 I agree if it says medium to full coverage that foundation better just do just that .. So fustrating when you can't find the perfect coverage you want in a foundation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Thanks ! Mandy I will have to test it out  It says it's a semi-matte foundation so did u get a little bit of a dewy finish?  I agree if it says medium to full coverage that foundation better just do just that .. So fustrating when you can't find the perfect coverage you want in a foundation.


Because I have dry skin it was matte. But in the spots that are normal it was a satin finish.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Because I have dry skin it was matte. But in the spots that are normal it was a satin finish.


 So far sounds nice I must give it a try I've just been to lazy to stop at Sephora to try out some foundations lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So far sounds nice I must give it a try I've just been to lazy to stop at Sephora to try out some foundations lmao


Stop being lazy brows  and get your free samples on :lol:  You must try it :whip:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stop being lazy brows  and get your free samples on :lol:  You must try it :whip:


 I know I really should I just feel weird asking for samples lmao!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I really should I just feel weird asking for samples lmao!!


  Make them yourself lol but I do understand, sometimes I do too 
  Take charge and ask, no harm...they can't say no lol


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 28, 2014)

It's officially not my week. I woke up feeling horrible, put a sick day in for the first time at my new job, and thought I would just refill my running prescription for this problem. It expired.  Ugh. Have to make a doctor's appointment later today. This sucks.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope you feel better soon! what kind of soup?
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay. Back on campus to get my paperwork settled so I can withdrawal. Hate being in this room but gotta do what you gotta do right?


  I hope it doesn't take too long for them to do all that paperwork so you can get out of there and back to somewhere that doesn't make you miserable.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh. Have to make a doctor's appointment later today. This sucks.


  Awww man, I'm sorry you've gotten sick. I hope you are able to get to feeling better soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good Morning Buddy!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!!


  Good Morning ! Buddies


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! Buddies


  Morning pretty ladies! How are y'all doing today?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning ! Buddies


  Morning Brows!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning pretty ladies! How are y'all doing today?


  okay buddy!! howdy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> okay buddy!! howdy!!


  Howdy! I am so bored right now.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy! I am so bored right now.


  me too!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy! I am so bored right now.


  me too I'm so sleepy


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> me too I'm so sleepy


  There's a boring meeting going on in the other office so I'm over in my boss' office half working and half listening in....... BORING! The Sears market manager girl has a really annoying voice.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey All! Just checking you all today? How's your morning?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh. Have to make a doctor's appointment later today. This sucks.


  feel better hun!

  Yesterday I had to leave work early, my head was exploding, horrible migraine.
  I had run out of excedrin too 
  My back has been bugging me again and ugh ... I hate sitting all day at work.

  Good morning to all of you guys! 

  I'm sad, I went to Nordies this weekend and the lady sold me the wrong foundation. Now I have to go back and get the right one. Ugh
  I want to place an order at sephora, I have a 20% off code and a gift card, but I am so unsure on what to get :/

  If u had 100 bucks at sephora, what would u get?  help me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's a boring meeting going on in the other office so I'm over in my boss' office half working and half listening in....... BORING! The Sears market manager girl has a really annoying voice.


  I feel you every morning there are some girls in office that gossip all morning it drives me crazy.. I just want to yell shut the hell up it's too early lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally placed my Sephora order! It's small and only 2 items, but I'm really excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All! Just checking you all today? How's your morning?


  Morning Charisma! Doing pretty good so far. Yourself?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally placed my Sephora order! It's small and only 2 items, but I'm really excited!








What did you get Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I feel you every morning there are some girls in office that gossip all morning it drives me crazy.. I just want to yell shut the hell up it's too early lmao!!


  Yes. Ugh, I hope they finish up soon and she leaves, I want my desk back dammit!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All! Just checking you all today? How's your morning?


  Good Morning C!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to try it out I've been wanting it forever so I was like I'm just going to get it and see what's the hype lmao!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally placed my Sephora order! It's small and only 2 items, but I'm really excited!








What did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What did you get?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG I love my clarisonic, you are going to love it.
  I got one for my boyfriend and his skin has improved so much!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You will love it!! I have been using it more than a year now and its the only constant in my skincare lol!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne 25 and Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil. My first ever Guerlain lip products!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I've been wanting one of those too! Let me know how you like it, Brows!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You will love it!! I have been using it more than a year now and its the only constant in my skincare lol!!!


  Yea !! I know it's a good investment I really need to start really taking care of my skin now that I'm getting old... lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Now to stalk my email for a shipping email.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea !! I know it's a good investment* I really need to start really taking care of my skin now that I'm getting old... lmao!! *


  Me too, Brows. Me too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne 25 and Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil. My first ever Guerlain lip products!


  Cool! So excited for you keep us posted how you like the lipstick it's so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Cool! So excited for you keep us posted how you like the lipstick it's so pretty


  I sure will! I'll be sure to post pics once I have them. So excited!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic   I can't wait to try it out I've been wanting it forever so I was like I'm just going to get it and see what's the hype lmao!!


  I really enjoy mine!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations on must-have Makeup Geek shadows? I know I'm getting Peach Smoothie, but I want a few more to start off with.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really enjoy mine!








Yay!! I'm so excited about my buy now can't wait


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel like the only woman on the planet who doesn't find either of them attractive!


 Nope, you're not the only one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on must-have Makeup Geek shadows? I know I'm getting Peach Smoothie, but I want a few more to start off with.


  I have a bunch of them, I love peach smoothie, cocoa bear (a must in my opinion).
  Cupcake is a beautiful pink/mauve color for the crease, love it so much.
  Bitten and burlesque (beautiful maroon like colors)
  Mango tango and razzleberry are beautiful fun shades too @[email protected] get them all ..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's officially not my week. I woke up feeling horrible, put a sick day in for the first time at my new job, and thought I would just refill my running prescription for this problem. It expired.  Ugh. Have to make a doctor's appointment later today. This sucks.


Hopefully the DR appointment goes smoothly so it isn't a hassle :hug:   





NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne 25 and Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil. My first ever Guerlain lip products! :flower:


:yaay: awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> awesome!


  I looked like that after I placed the order once I got over the total.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I looked like that after I placed the order once I got over the total. :lol:


:lol: I bet the total was shocking. But I'm excited for you. You'll have a slew of awesome fancy lippies now :dancin:


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

Love my Clarisonic and I'm sure you will


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic   I can't wait to try it out I've been wanting it forever so I was like I'm just going to get it and see what's the hype lmao!!





NaomiH said:


> Me too, Brows. Me too. :frenz:


 Excited for your haul, you'll get addicted with the Guerlain Lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Excited for your haul, you'll get addicted with the Guerlain Lippies!


  Oh my wallet sure hopes not!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet the total was shocking. But I'm excited for you. You'll have a slew of awesome fancy lippies now


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


  Yay!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!








 can't wait to hear what you think of them! I have to wait until Thursday for mine.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


  Can't wait to see you wear your balls


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So last night I took the plunge and bought a Mia 2 clarisonic   I can't wait to try it out I've been wanting it forever so I was like I'm just going to get it and see what's the hype lmao!!


 I love my Mia 2!  It will do wonders for your skin!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


 Yaay! They are heavenly!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love my Mia 2! It will do wonders for your skin!


  Sounds like a made a good choice


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Can't wait to see you wear your balls


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lmao:  





charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


Yay ompom:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Sounds like a made a good choice :yahoo:


 Its a great investment! I want the body one next!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Can't wait to see you wear your balls


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

I just got BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick in the mail!!! It is


----------



## jenise (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick in the mail!!! It is


  isn't it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick in the mail!!! It is








 yay!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> isn't it!!


  It is!!! I dont see any gritty shimmer at all. Its just a fine pale gold toned highlighter!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick in the mail!!! It is


That's a pretty one


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's a pretty one


  It is D!!! I will post some swatches later!!!
  http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/bobbi-brown-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## jenise (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!!! I dont see any gritty shimmer at all. Its just a fine pale gold toned highlighter!!!:yaay:


 Yes! I wore it yesterday for the first time I'm obssesed! I've been neglecting all of my other highlighters and only rotating sandstone, bronze glow, and now copper diamond! They're so beautiful


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

The meteorites are heavenly it's like there's a choir singing when I opened it. Lol. Btw, I might either grab the bb copper diamond or an audacious lipstick. I'm thinking of getting either liv or fanny or michiyo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is D!!! I will post some swatches later!!! http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/bobbi-brown-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-review-photos-swatches/


I've seen it on Whatwouldlizzydo lol I'm trying to not want it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The meteorites are heavenly it's like there's a choir singing when I opened it. Lol. Btw, I might either grab the bb copper diamond or an audacious lipstick. I'm thinking of getting either liv or fanny or michiyo


Lol angels sing from the heavens  Liv and Fanny are so pretty swatched. I've never swatched Michiyo though.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm afraid Liv might look patchy


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes! I wore it yesterday for the first time I'm obssesed! I've been neglecting all of my other highlighters and only rotating sandstone, bronze glow, and now copper diamond! They're so beautiful


  I wish Sephora had Sandstone! I need that one too (like hw i need a hole in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!!
  I know I am already obsessed with BG & I am sure I will love CG too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've seen it on Whatwouldlizzydo lol I'm trying to not want it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm afraid Liv might look patchy


Hmm it maybe because Ingrid is a little but after 2 swipes it looks even.  





Vineetha said:


> I wish Sephora had Sandstone! I need that one too (like hw i need a hole in my head :haha: )!! I know I am already obsessed with BG & I am sure I will love CG too!!!


:lmao: oh yea you need it.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The meteorites are heavenly it's like there's a choir singing when I opened it. Lol. Btw, I might either grab the bb copper diamond or an audacious lipstick. I'm thinking of getting either liv or fanny or michiyo


  Fanny!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

What about Juliette?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What about Juliette?


That's another pretty one. It is so hard to pick C


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What about Juliette?


  I LOVED Juliette when I swatched it. I was tempted to get it but I decided to wait until Spring.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's another pretty one. It is so hard to pick C


 I know! I like Angela too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fanny!


  I agree, Fanny is lovely. I almost got it but decided to go with Janet instead.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I know! I like Angela too!


Angela is also pretty. I'm going to be no help :sigh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I agree, Fanny is lovely. I almost got it but decided to go with Janet instead.


 Janet is gorgeous!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Angela is also pretty. I'm going to be no help :sigh:


  I agree, very pretty. It came down to Angela, Janet, and Fanny for me, and I ended up going with Janet. I wish Silvia wasn't exclusive because it's another beautiful shade in that family and I really wanted to swatch it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Janet is gorgeous!


  I hope mine ships soon!


----------



## jenise (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I wish Sephora had Sandstone! I need that one too (like hw i need a hole in my head :haha: )!! I know I am already obsessed with BG & I am sure I will love CG too!!!


 You will! And sandstone   


charismafulltv said:


> The meteorites are heavenly it's like there's a choir singing when I opened it. Lol. Btw, I might either grab the bb copper diamond or an audacious lipstick. I'm thinking of getting either liv or fanny or michiyo


 I say go for copper diamond since its limited edition and the lippies are perm!





Dolly Snow said:


> I've seen it on Whatwouldlizzydo lol I'm trying to not want it


 I love her!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hope mine ships soon!


 Nars restocked Silvia and I had to grab it. I want Dominique but thats always SO.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

I end up with Fanny, I'll get the rest of them next month or maybe add it into my bday Wishlist


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've seen it on Whatwouldlizzydo lol I'm trying to not want it


 I love Lizzy! She cracks me up!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Nars restocked Silvia and I had to grab it. I want Dominique but thats always SO.


  I'll have to get both at some point!  





charismafulltv said:


> I end up with Fanny, I'll get the rest of them next month or maybe add it into my bday Wishlist


  Fanny will be so beautiful on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I end up with Fanny, I'll get the rest of them next month or maybe add it into my bday Wishlist


Yay Fanny is going to look  on you C!  





jenise said:


> You will! And sandstone    I say go for copper diamond since its limited edition and the lippies are perm! I love her!!


Love her too. She is gorgeous too.   





MandyVanHook said:


> I agree, very pretty. It came down to Angela, Janet, and Fanny for me, and I ended up going with Janet. I wish Silvia wasn't exclusive because it's another beautiful shade in that family and I really wanted to swatch it.


I wish they hadn't made those 10 exclusive. I'm glad I was able to grab Vanessa and Vivien plus Ingrid for my sister. But I'd like a few more from the exclusives. The chasing and waiting is getting boring :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love Lizzy! She cracks me up!!


Lol me too! She is hilarious!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got BB Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick in the mail!!! It is


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on must-have Makeup Geek shadows? I know I'm getting Peach Smoothie, but I want a few more to start off with.


 I love peach smoothie, creme brûlée, cocoa bear and especially bitten! That one is pure  !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

History Channel  Zombies: A living history.  Very fascinating :shock:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


  Yay!  You got then!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I wish Sephora had Sandstone! I need that one too (like hw i need a hole in my head :haha: )!! I know I am already obsessed with BG & I am sure I will love CG too!!!


  I need to get one of these.. You guys have been raving about them!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very fascinating


  Interesting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Interesting


It seems very interesting


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I love peach smoothie, creme brûlée, cocoa bear and especially bitten! That one is pure  !


  Thank you! I've seen Bitten in quite a few tutorials and I really love those types of shades.  





Dolly Snow said:


> Yay Fanny is going to look  on you C! Love her too. She is gorgeous too.  I wish they hadn't made those 10 exclusive. I'm glad I was able to grab Vanessa and Vivien plus Ingrid for my sister. But I'd like a few more from the exclusives. The chasing and waiting is getting boring :sigh:


  I know! There are so many beautiful shades that are exclusive that I really do want. Vanessa is one of them.  





v0ltagekid said:


> I have a bunch of them, I love peach smoothie, cocoa bear (a must in my opinion). Cupcake is a beautiful pink/mauve color for the crease, love it so much. Bitten and burlesque (beautiful maroon like colors) Mango tango and razzleberry are beautiful fun shades too @[email protected] get them all ..


  Thank you! I think Bitten will have to be one of my first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Guerlain Holiday balls!


  Yay for the balls.  How do you like them?  Today I'm wearing my white balls 



and I love them so much!  Perles *Blanc De Perle 00*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got this little pup today;


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got this little pup today;[/COLOR]


You always have the prettiest items Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

.....and this too thanks to @Dilligaf.  She twisted my arm really hard---even hurt me!
Bobbi Browns Copper Diamond.  It's lovey but I was surprised by the citrus scent.  I'm not a sniffer but for some reason I did w/this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF].....and this too thanks to @Dilligaf.  She twisted my arm really hard---even hurt me![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Bobbi Browns Copper Diamond.  It's lovey but I was surprised by the citrus scent.  I'm not a sniffer but for some reason I did w/this.[/COLOR]


Oh I bet she did twist your arm lol for a second :lol: Pretty Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You always have the prettiest items Meddy


  Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty Meddy






Don't you care that she strong-armed me?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't you care that she strong-armed me?[/COLOR]:shock:


Of course I do :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course I do






Dilli's going to get me for real now!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Dilli's going to get me for real now!!![/COLOR]


:lol: uhoh meddy you better hide


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF].....and this too thanks to @Dilligaf.  She twisted my arm really hard---even hurt me![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Bobbi Browns Copper Diamond.  It's lovey but I was surprised by the citrus scent.  I'm not a sniffer but for some reason I did w/this.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got this little pup today;[/COLOR]


They're so pretty! Nice haulage, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Sephora shipped my fancy schmancy lippies! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora shipped my fancy schmancy lippies! ompom:


ompom: yay!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora shipped my fancy schmancy lippies! ompom:


 :nanas:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you! I've seen Bitten in quite a few tutorials and I really love those types of shades. I know! There are so many beautiful shades that are exclusive that I really do want. Vanessa is one of them. Thank you! I think Bitten will have to be one of my first.


 Bitten is amazing! I have nothing like it. If you like pigments, you should definitely check out the ones by makeup geek as well. I think they are even better than Mac's IMO. I love insomnia. It's like an amped up version of blue brown- SO pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Bitten is amazing! I have nothing like it. If you like pigments, you should definitely check out the ones by makeup geek as well. I think they are even better than Mac's IMO. I love insomnia. It's like an amped up version of blue brown- SO pretty!


  Wait amped up version of Blue brown.....I NEED!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ompom: yay!





Vineetha said:


> :nanas:


I'm so excited, I actually squealed out loud when I got the email.  Lol


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wait amped up version of Blue brown.....I NEED!


 Yes! You DO! And it's so darn cheap. I have to stop myself from wearing it everyday because I would if I could :lol:


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

@DollySnow, check this out. Makeup Geek insomnia is on the right and Mac Blue Brown is on the left. It's like the slight shimmer that is in blue brown is amplified throughout insomnia!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> @DollySnow, check this out. Makeup Geek insomnia is on the right and Mac Blue Brown is on the left. It's like the slight shimmer that is in blue brown is amplified throughout insomnia!


  WOWZA! That is mighty pretty! I'd wear it all the time, I will be checking these out. Thank you


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> @DollySnow, check this out. Makeup Geek insomnia is on the right and Mac Blue Brown is on the left. It's like the slight shimmer that is in blue brown is amplified throughout insomnia!


 Lol, my bad, insomnia is on the left and blue brown is on the right. It's been a long day!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> @DollySnow, check this out. Makeup Geek insomnia is on the right and Mac Blue Brown is on the left. It's like the slight shimmer that is in blue brown is amplified throughout insomnia!


Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> uhoh meddy you better hide


 Meddy's going underground now!!!



My safety & well-being depend on it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Meddy's going underground now!!![/COLOR]:lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]My safety & well-being depend on it!![/COLOR]


:lol: hide for your life, we need you around forever!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora shipped my fancy schmancy lippies!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Naomi!!![/COLOR]     :yahoo:


You're welcome Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


  Yess!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hide for your life, we need you around forever!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


 I've heard _*really*_ good things about them.  I'm a brush girl and haven't tried them out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


Uuh I can't answer that. But I am waiting for my set to ship. It was a gift. The friend who purchased it for me raved about it.  I've never tried it


----------



## jenise (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


 Yes!! Beauty.com has such a good deal right now, a black one, pink one, a mini and the solid cleanser for only 40! http://www.beauty.com/beautyblender-fantastic-four/qxp531756?catid=25362 I almost never use brushes for my foundation and concealer anymore, the BBs leave such a lovely finish!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


 That would be a definite YES! I have the black, pink and minis ( I use them with my prolong wear concealer) I rarely use foundation brushes anymore.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll look into that, thanks! I was thinking of getting the purple one from Sephora, but wasn't sure if it'd be worth it or not. 





jenise said:


> Yes!! Beauty.com has such a good deal right now, a black one, pink one, a mini and the solid cleanser for only 40! http://www.beauty.com/beautyblender-fantastic-four/qxp531756?catid=25362 I almost never use brushes for my foundation and concealer anymore, the BBs leave such a lovely finish!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've heard _*really*_ good things about them.  I'm a brush girl and haven't tried them out.[/COLOR]


I'm a brush girl too, but I'm feeling kinda adventurous this week. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes!! Beauty.com has such a good deal right now, a black one, pink one, a mini and the solid cleanser for only 40! http://www.beauty.com/beautyblender-fantastic-four/qxp531756?catid=25362 I almost never use brushes for my foundation and concealer anymore, the BBs leave such a lovely finish!


  I got this one yest but it is on preorder !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a brush girl too, but I'm feeling kinda adventurous this week. Lol


Same lol


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So.... Do I need a beauty blender?


 I really really love mine! So yes!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a brush girl too, but I'm feeling kinda adventurous this week. Lol


 Try it and you'll become a convert


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm a brush girl too, but I*'m feeling kinda adventurous this week*. Lol


    I'd say that's a good thing.  Try it--you might like, and you'll still have your brushes if you don't.


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> That would be a definite YES! I have the black, pink and minis ( I use them with my prolong wear concealer)* I rarely use foundation brushes anymore*.


  Me neither! My face looks a thousand times better coz with some foundations I find it goes patchy on my forehead but when I use the BB it just smooths everything out. And actually a cheaper alternative for anyone who wants to suss it out is the Real Techniques one. It's good but I find that I have to wet it numerous times while using it coz it dries fast.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Me neither! My face looks a thousand times better coz with some foundations I find it goes patchy on my forehead but when I use the BB it just smooths everything out. And actually a cheaper alternative for anyone who wants to suss it out is the Real Techniques one. It's good but I find that I have to wet it numerous times while using it coz it dries fast.


Tahlia is that what you use on your amazing makeup? So glad I am able to try it


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tahlia is that what you use on your amazing makeup? So glad I am able to try it


  Sí


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Does the FNF sale go through today until the evening or does it end in the morning?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Does the FNF sale go through today until the evening or does it end in the morning?


 I think midnight tonight


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Midnight PST to be exact


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Midnight PST to be exact


Yay thank you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay thank you!


 What you getting?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What you getting?


  I have no idea at the moment. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have no idea at the moment. lol


  LOL!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!!


  There's just so many darn options. lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's just so many darn options. lol


  The struggle is real!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> The struggle is real!


  Too real.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Too real. :lol:


 Same struggle with me yesterday for Nars Audacious ones


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Same struggle with me yesterday for Nars Audacious ones


  I don't even know where to begin with those. I'm going to have to make a trek up the Sephora at some point and finally check them out in person before the VIB sale.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea !! I know it's a good investment I really need to start really taking care of my skin now that I'm getting old... lmao!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Nars restocked Silvia and I had to grab it. I want Dominique but thats always SO.


  Well, good for you. Just let @Elegant-One know you want it and she will let you know when it has be restocked. I finally got it. It's nice. I have to admit that as far as light purple/lavendar lipsticks go I prefer RiRi Boy. I hope Mac brings it back one day as PERM.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love my Clarisonic and I'm sure you will


  I love mine too. I have the Mia 2. Does it make sense to get the Mia 3? Which one do you have?

  BTW- Thanks again for the 20% coupon. I spent $360 (that includes the discount) last weekend. Dang it. You rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I'll try and keep my pics to the Guerlain thread just for you, Buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You might want to avoid there after Friday. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love my Mia 2! It will do wonders for your skin!


  Isn't it THE best. Which skincare product do you use with yours?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








You so fancy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Isn't it THE best. Which skincare product do you use with yours?


  I was wondering the same exact question I was wondering which skincare product to invest in


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!! So excited my NYX wicked lippies finally shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW OCC has the lip tars 20% until Nov 1st


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was wondering the same exact question I was wondering which skincare product to invest in


  I have been using Dr. Dennis Gross. I love his products. They are a bit on the pricey side tho. However, in recent months I have been moving towards Algenist. I have found the Philosophy's Purity facial cleanser is perfectly fine and so is Fresh's Soy Cleanser.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been using Dr. Dennis Gross. I love his products. They are a bit on the pricey side tho. However, in recent months I have been moving towards Algenist. I have found the Philosophy's Purity facial cleanser is perfectly fine and so is Fresh's Soy Cleanser.


  I was thinking of trying the Philosophy's Purity facial cleanser I hear it's really good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying the Philosophy's Purity facial cleanser I hear it's really good


It is amazing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ompom: You so fancy


[@]NaomiH[/@] Is super fancy now


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You so fancy
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! So excited my NYX wicked lippies finally shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yay on your NYX lippies shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're evil for telling us about the lip tars. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

My friend Kirstin is trying to decide whether or not to get the Ambient palette. I told her she should. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My friend Kirstin is trying to decide whether or not to get the Ambient palette. I told her she should. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Brows!   Yay on your NYX lippies shipping! ompom:   You're evil for telling us about the lip tars. lol


But Technopagan is sold out


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lmao!! I know I don't have any tip tars but I'm so tempted


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But Technopagan is sold out


  I know that's the one I wanted


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My friend Kirstin is trying to decide whether or not to get the Ambient palette. I told her she should. lol


Virtual poke oke: I hope she felt that lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I know I don't have any tip tars but I'm so tempted


You need to try them Brows!   





rocksteadybaby said:


> I know that's the one I wanted :crybaby:


It is so pretty. Pagan is  if you love purple and black buy it up!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so pretty. Pagan is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh! You know I do looks very pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> lmao!! I know I don't have any tip tars but I'm so tempted


  I have 4 I bought about 2 years ago. I like them but they're not slap on and go types of products so I very rarely use them. It's kinda creepy when the oil starts shifting around  and they get all watery looking. I'm thinking of turning them into lip pencils so I'll use them more.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Virtual poke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's in her cart now apparently. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have 4 I bought about 2 years ago. I like them but they're not slap on and go types of products so I very rarely use them. It's kinda creepy when the oil starts shifting around  and they get all watery looking. I'm thinking of turning them into lip pencils so I'll use them more.


That's my only issue, that they aren't slap on and go. They take time but when I do have time they look glorious retty:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's in her cart now apparently. lol


:lmao: SUCCESS!


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 


  BTW OCC has the lip tars 20% until Nov 1st 






 I've never tried any lip tars so I HAVE to get some!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's my only issue, that they aren't slap on and go. They take time but when I do have time they look glorious


  That they do! I like them and would buy more of them to make int pencil form.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That they do! I like them and would buy more of them to make int pencil form.


That's a good idea. Plus you'd still have product too seeing as they last forever. Which colors do you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's a good idea. Plus you'd still have product too seeing as they last forever. Which colors do you have?


  Umm...Nylon, Safety Orange, Analog and this one blue one that I can't remember the name of right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Umm...Nylon, Safety Orange, Analog and this one blue one that I can't remember the name of right now.


You have pretty ones.  I wanted to try the stained gloss ones, but no idea where to start :dunno:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That they do! I like them and would buy more of them to make int pencil form.
> how do you make them into pencils? I don't like the sound of the oil shifting around that kind of puts me off from getting any
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I hear they last forever which colors do you have D??


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how do you make them into pencils? I don't like the sound of the oil shifting around that kind of puts me off from getting any
> I hear they last forever which colors do you have D??


  I don't know if they've changed the formula to keep it from doing that or not, it's been well over a year since I've purchased any. 
  I'm going to try doing this:
  http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/07/diy-tutorial-turn-your-lip-tars-into_20.html#.VFExDfnF8lI
  http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/07/occ-lip-tar-vs-lip-pencil-comparison.html

  Koren over at Enkore also has a video on making them into lipsticks!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love mine too. I have the Mia 2. Does it make sense to get the Mia 3? Which one do you have?  BTW- Thanks again for the 20% coupon. I spent $360 (that includes the discount) last weekend. Dang it. You rock!!!!!!!!!!!:nanas:


 I have the Mia 2, it's all up to you if you use different speeds per area of your face. I just use the 2nd speed on mine all the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm interested in buying the OCC pencils since you can use them both on lips and eyes except for a few that aren't eye safe


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have 4 I bought about 2 years ago. I like them but they're not slap on and go types of products so I very rarely use them. It's kinda creepy when the oil starts shifting around  and they get all watery looking. I'm thinking of turning them into lip pencils so I'll use them more.


  I have maybe two or three and I never reach for them---I find them high maintenance, I hate the consistency, taste and smell of them.  I really tried to like them but for me---no bueno


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm interested in buying the OCC pencils since you can use them both on lips and eyes except for a few that aren't eye safe






 Hi there Charisa!  Now those sound intriguing!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Charisa!  Now those sound intriguing!![/COLOR]


 Hi Medgal!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm interested in buying the OCC pencils since you can use them both on lips and eyes except for a few that aren't eye safe


  I like what I've seen of those. I really like OCC's nail polish too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have maybe two or three and I never reach for them---I find them high maintenance, I hate the consistency, taste and smell of them.  I really tried to like them but for me---no bueno


  Very high maintenance and take too much practice to get used to using. I thought so anyway. I like the effect once it's on and dried down, but getting there is just too tedious for me to use them as is.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very high maintenance and take too much practice to get used to using. I thought so anyway. I like the effect once it's on and dried down, but getting there is just too tedious for me to use them as is.


 I love using them if I like to mix colors, I also use a bigger brush since their brushes are small and takes time. I use a concealer brush to apply them cuts the time in half. I use my foundation brush to apply concealer and I use beauty blender to apply foundation. I was able to cut makeup application time in just 40 mins. I hope I'm making sense. Haha.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very high maintenance and take too much practice to get used to using. I thought so anyway. I like the effect once it's on and dried down, but getting there is just too tedious for me to use them as is.


  Oh man!! I'm scared to try them now lmao!! They have some really nice colors maybe I'll just buy one to give it a try for myself


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Miley is next year's viva glam. Love the lipstick color.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Isn't it THE best. Which skincare product do you use with yours?


 My current Regimen is Clinique #2 cleanser with the Mia. MAC Lightful Softening Lotion (I looooove this stuff!), Lancome Visonnaire and Ole Henriksen Ulimate Eye Lift Gel.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Miley is next year's viva glam. Love the lipstick color.


 I love the color !!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm a sucker for anti-aging serums. I only got samples since they're pretty expensive. I just finished my Algenist ones, no effect on my fine lines. Shiseido Ultimune is pretty awesome you'll have radiant skin even after a day of using it


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm a sucker for anti-aging serums. I only got samples since they're pretty expensive. I just finished my Algenist ones, no effect on my fine lines. Shiseido Ultimune is pretty awesome you'll have radiant skin even after a day of using it


 Im going to pick up the Shiseido!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love the color !!!


  Why Miley?? LMAO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanna see the color


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh man!! I'm scared to try them now lmao!! They have some really nice colors maybe I'll just buy one to give it a try for myself


  They're really nice once you get the hang of them. If you hate the scent of peppermint or are sensitive to it, make it an auto skip though. The consistency is pretty thin, but just a tiny bead goes a LONG way and once they dry they stay there. I like the end result, but just find them tedious since they come out best when using a lip brush and I don't like using lip brushes. Also make sure to shake them regularly because they will separate (at least all of mine have). I'd suggest getting one to try and see if you like it just in case you decide they aren't for you so that you don't have a ton of unused Lip Tars lying around. My main gripe is they take longer than I want to spend on them to apply and they separate.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Why Miley?? LMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Early Buzz thread!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love using them if I like to mix colors, I also use a bigger brush since their brushes are small and takes time. I use a concealer brush to apply them cuts the time in half. I use my foundation brush to apply concealer and I use beauty blender to apply foundation. I was able to cut makeup application time in just 40 mins. I hope I'm making sense. Haha.


  I might try a different brush, I had to use my own since I've NEVER gotten an OCC brush sent with any of mine. I don't wear concealer, but I do wear foundation and really need to grab a BB to try.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might try a different brush, I had to use my own since I've NEVER gotten an OCC brush sent with any of mine. I don't wear concealer, but I do wear foundation and really need to grab a BB to try.


 Use the 20% off coupon


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Early Buzz thread!


  I don't like it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope Mac will have an older Viva Glam spokesperson but I know they wanted however has the most publicity, good or bad. Janet Lange or Angela Bassett combo Viva Glam or collection.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't like it!!!


  Me neither. It's a pretty pink, but it's pink and I am not a pink kinda gal so....


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope Mac will have an older Viva Glam spokesperson but I know they wanted however has the most publicity, good or bad. Janet Lange or Angela Bassett combo Viva Glam or collection.


  I'd love that! It's about time they get out of the realm of obnoxious pop stars who are the flavor of the week and get some good people in there.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love that! It's about time they get out of the realm of obnoxious pop stars who are the flavor of the week and get some good people in there.


 Angela is 55 and she never aged, Janet aged gracefully.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Angela is 55 and she never aged, Janet aged gracefully.


  I just saw Angela on something last night as said "dayum she's gorgeous" as I watched, she's just stunning. And Jessica is absolutely beautiful, I hope to age nearly half that well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

If you've seen Angela on waiting to exhale her face there is the same as today and that's like 20 yrs ago lol. Maybe she's a vampire! Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> If you've seen Angela on waiting to exhale her face there is the same as today and that's like 20 yrs ago lol. Maybe she's a vampire! Lol.


  I think she might be, it's the only logical explanation for her constant flawlessness and agelessness. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how do you make them into pencils? I don't like the sound of the oil shifting around that kind of puts me off from getting any  I hear they last forever which colors do you have D??


Anita, Sybil amd Pagan


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think she might be, it's the only logical explanation for her constant flawlessness and agelessness. lol


Why can't MAC give us elegant women over little girls trying to act cool and tough


----------



## jenise (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why can't MAC give us elegant women over little girls trying to act cool and tough


 This


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why can't MAC give us elegant women over little girls trying to act cool and to


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> This


:sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why can't MAC give us elegant women over little girls trying to act cool and tough


  I don't know, but I wish they would. They started off with great picks back in the day and seem to of just decided to stick with whoever wins the award for least amount of class. I haven't liked a VG pick since Cyndi.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, but I wish they would. They started off with great picks back in the day and seem to of just decided to stick with whoever wins the award for least amount of class. I haven't liked a VG pick since Cyndi.


VG Cyndi was beautiful. How about VG Cher? I'd love to see that


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why can't MAC give us elegant women over little girls trying to act cool and tough


  For real! I'd love to see what kind of color Joan Jett would pull out. I would LOOOVE for them to use Alissa White-Gluz, but I don't think she's mainstream enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have those too! Plus Technopagan and Butch. Anita is the only one I'm not nuts about. Put it on, came back 30 minutes later and it had bled outside of my lips sooooo bad! I looked like a zombie! Need to try with liner, for sure.
> 
> 
> For real! I'd love to see what kind of color *Joan Jett *would pull out. I would LOOOVE for them to use *Alissa White-Gluz*, but I don't think she's mainstream enough.


  Yes please! Joan would be amazing and Alissa would be too.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about VG Cher? I'd love to see that


  I'd love Cher!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How about VG Cher? I'd love to see that


Yes!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have to be honest though, as much as I don't like Miley, at least with her fan base, she's likely to make a lot of money for the MAC AIDS fund, which I care about a lot more than the spokesperson.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have those too! Plus Technopagan and Butch. Anita is the only one I'm not nuts about. Put it on, came back 30 minutes later and it had bled outside of my lips sooooo bad! I looked like a zombie! Need to try with liner, for sure.   For real! I'd love to see what kind of color Joan Jett would pull out. I would LOOOVE for them to use Alissa White-Gluz, but I don't think she's mainstream enough.


How do you like Technopagan? Nightmoth works or even burgundy too.  Also I agree.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love Cher!!!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes!


She is amazing.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to be honest though, as much as I don't like Miley, at least with her fan base, she's likely to make a lot of money for the MAC AIDS fund, which I care about a lot more than the spokesperson.


That is very true


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also I agree.


Like is an understatement. It's so gorgeous. And I didn't have feathering issues with it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd  love to see Cher, Madonna, Gwen, Angela, Joan or Janet. I'd buy them all time 2!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd  love to see Cher, Madonna, Gwen, Angela, Joan or Janet. I'd buy them all time 2!


YAAAAS   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Like is an understatement. It's so gorgeous. And I didn't have feathering issues with it.


I have to get it


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd love to see Cher, Madonna, Gwen, Angela, Joan or Janet. I'd buy them all time 2!


  I'd love Gwen! But I don't see that happening unless she comes out of her L'Oreal contract. I'd also love Madonna.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love Gwen! But I don't see that happening unless she comes out of her L'Oreal contract. I'd also love Madonna.


 Forgot about Gwen and L'Oréal. I can wish.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to be honest though, as much as I don't like Miley, at least with her fan base, she's likely to make a lot of money for the MAC AIDS fund, which I care about a lot more than the spokesperson.


  That really is the most important thing when it comes down to it. I don't like Rihanna at all in the very least, but her stuff was pretty and I bought it. I'm more than likely skipping Miley's not because I can't stand the sight of her and I think she's trashy, but mainly because I am not one for pink. I think I own 2 maybe 3 and they pretty much never get touched.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Forgot about Gwen and L'Oréal. I can wish.


  I'll wish right along with you.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 29, 2014)

Helle ladies! I've been really busy during the last days (blogging and stuff) and didn't find time for specktra  How are you? Did I miss anything? How are your balls?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *How are your balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying the Philosophy's Purity facial cleanser I hear it's really good
> It is indeed and it is not pricey.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Yup.Fresh has a ggood one too. A Sephora SA told me that the Fresh Soy Facial Cleanser was their number one cleanser. Just an FYI. I love it too and bought it this weekend after trying a sample.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Helle ladies! I've been really busy during the last days (blogging and stuff) and didn't find time for specktra  How are you? Did I miss anything? How are your balls?


I'm ok. Love your blog so I am glad you are blogging


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> How are your balls?








 doing okay here. How are you? You've missed lots of Sephora splurging. I haven't gotten my balls yet, I hope they're having a safe travel.




  PS I really like your blog.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Man I hate it when I fall in love with a unique lipstick only to find out it's discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least I got one.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ok. Love your blog so I am glad you are blogging


 Feeling better or still sick? 


NaomiH said:


> doing okay here. How are you? You've missed lots of Sephora splurging. I haven't gotten my balls yet, I hope they're having a safe travel.     PS I really like your blog.


 I am okay as well. Good I've missed that might have been tempting  Hope so too. Do you know when you'll get them?   And thank you so much, ladies! That's very nice of you to say, it really means much to me


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> And thank you so much, ladies! That's very nice of you to say, it really means much to me


  Those spinach-ricotta shells look YUMMY! 
  I should have them tomorrow, finally! Excited! I get some fancy lippies Friday too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I hate it when I fall in love with a unique lipstick only to find out it's discontinued hboy:  At least I got one.


Which lipstick?   





Periodinan said:


> Feeling better or still sick?  I am okay as well. Good I've missed that might have been tempting  Hope so too. Do you know when you'll get them?   And thank you so much, ladies! That's very nice of you to say, it really means much to me


A bit better, now I am dealing with a cold. But getting better slowly this wacky weather is not helping. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I hate it when I fall in love with a unique lipstick only to find out it's discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh that's the worst! Whatcha eyeing?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those spinach-ricotta shells look YUMMY!  I should have them tomorrow, finally! Excited! I get some fancy lippies Friday too!


 And they were really good! My bf ate nearly all of them :haha: Yaaay! The wicked lippies?


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which lipstick? A bit better, now I am dealing with a cold. But getting better slowly this wacky weather is not helping. :hug:


 Oh no, poor Dolly! I really hate this weather... I like my autumn warm.  Get well soon :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which lipstick? A bit better, now I am dealing with a cold. But getting better slowly this wacky weather is not helping. :hug:





NaomiH said:


> Ugh that's the worst! Whatcha eyeing?


  Luckily I at least have one, but it's Deadly Nightshade from Alchimia Apothecary.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's so pretty, it can switch from metallic green to gray depending on the light. Unfortunately with it being indie it doesn't have as long of a shelf life as other lipsticks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no, poor Dolly! I really hate this weather... I like my autumn warm.  Get well soon :hug:


Thank you babe :hug: The weather is awful hot, cold, hot and cold...it sucks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Luckily I at least have one, but it's Deadly Nightshade from Alchimia Apothecary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous on you. Damn now I want one


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so pretty, it can switch from metallic green to gray depending on the light. Unfortunately with it being indie it doesn't have as long of a shelf life as other lipsticks


  oh wow!!! Thats a pretty shade!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so pretty, it can switch from metallic green to gray depending on the light. Unfortunately with it being indie it doesn't have as long of a shelf life as other lipsticks


  Oh that's really pretty! Hopefully you'll be able to find a straggler. Sometimes those indie companies find back stock down the line and post stuff for sale.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so pretty, it can switch from metallic green to gray depending on the light. Unfortunately with it being indie it doesn't have as long of a shelf life as other lipsticks


That lipstick looks really cool!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's my only issue, that they aren't slap on and go. They take time but when I do have time they look glorious retty:


  Hey Dolly,   Do you use the brush they give you... I tried my Anita a couple weeks ago and it was a mess on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Dolly,   Do you use the brush they give you... I tried my Anita a couple weeks ago and it was a mess on me.


Hey WD, I do use the brush they give in the pouch. Really it was a mess? I haven't noticed any real feathering. Burgundy lip liner from NYX and MAC work well with the color.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Do you use the brush they give you... I tried my Anita a couple weeks ago and it was a mess on me.


I'm starting to wonder if you and I got a bad batch lol. Mine was messy too. I had no problem applying it (though I used an Estee Lauder lip brush, I don't like the ones that come with it either) but it went all to hell on me, and fast.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey WD, I do use the brush they give in the pouch. Really it was a mess? I haven't noticed any real feathering. Burgundy lip liner from NYX and MAC work well with the color.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if you and I got a bad batch lol. Mine was messy too. I had no problem applying it (though I used an Estee Lauder lip brush, I don't like the ones that come with it either) but it went all to hell on me, and fast.


  Yeah it was messy on me and I was so excited because Anita looked awesome on Dolly!   I didn't the brush it came with -- it was too small..  I'll give it another try with the lip liners you recommended Dolly.  Crimson -- which color did you try?  Was it Anita too?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah it was messy on me and I was so excited because Anita looked awesome on Dolly!   I didn't the brush it came with -- it was too small..  I'll give it another try with the lip liners you recommended Dolly.  Crimson -- which color did you try?  Was it Anita too?


I've been playing around with lip liners to see what works best. Creature from colourpop is great. Burgundy from both MAC and NYX. Even nightmoth would work too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Crimson -- which color did you try? Was it Anita too?


Anita was the only one I've had that trouble with. Pagan, Technopagan, Sybil, and Butch all applied nicely for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so pretty, it can switch from metallic green to gray depending on the light. Unfortunately with it being indie it doesn't have as long of a shelf life as other lipsticks


  Very Pretty Crimson! How are you doing by the way?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Butch! That's the other lip tar I have and I also found a mystery burgundy looking one.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Butch! That's the other lip tar I have and I also found a mystery burgundy looking one.  Lol


Lol mystery lip tar? Butch looks pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol mystery lip tar? Butch looks pretty


Yeah. The letters in the little name sticker have worn off and I have no clue what it is. Butch is alright, I honestly don't know where it came from as I don't remember ever buying it since I don't really like shades of blue like that all that much.  :dunno:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah. The letters in the little name sticker have worn off and I have no clue what it is. Butch is alright, I honestly don't know where it came from as I don't remember ever buying it since I don't really like shades of blue like that all that much.  :dunno:


Hmm how very weird


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you ladies see the UD limited edition naked Vault :eyelove: I wish I could afford it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Did you ladies see the UD limited edition naked Vault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did. I have purchased most of it separately over the past year so it doesn't make sense for me to buy it. The only think I don't have is the Naked 2 eye palette.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Code "Zoyatreats" to get any 3 polishes for $15.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I did. I have purchased most of it separately over the past year so it doesn't make sense for me to buy it. The only think I don't have is the Naked 2 eye palette.


 I don't have Naked 1 and the Naked basics and flushed I'm not really into it. So I'm glad I'm skipping it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I did. I have purchased most of it separately over the past year so it doesn't make sense for me to buy it. The only think I don't have is the Naked 2 eye palette.





charismafulltv said:


> I don't have Naked 1 and the Naked basics and flushed I'm not really into it. So I'm glad I'm skipping it.


 I don't have any UD palettes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have any UD palettes


  You should own one, the shadows are really great quality


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should own one, the shadows are really great quality


 Which one is the best in your opinion?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Did you ladies see the UD limited edition naked Vault :eyelove: I wish I could afford it


 I did brows!! :eyelove:  but I do have all the 3 naked palettes, the naked basics 1 and the first naked flushed!! So doesn't make any sense lmao!! :haha: it's good value though considering it is 280 for stuff worth 380 and with 20% off, really nice!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Which one is the best in your opinion?


 Original though I don't like the packaging that much compared to 2 & 3 !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Which one is the best in your opinion?


  I've only got 3 so far, but 1 & 2 are also really great ones. It is really hard for me to pick just one.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

D/ Naomi considering it isn't nov yet and I used my last 20% off coupon, I might have splurged on 2 of the viseart palettes ( nude matte & Paris nude) before the makeup ban!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm a sucker for anti-aging serums. I only got samples since they're pretty expensive. I just finished my Algenist ones, no effect on my fine lines. Shiseido Ultimune is pretty awesome you'll have radiant skin even after a day of using it


 Oh me too Charisma---if it says anti-aging it's mine.  I'm currently using Chanel & Dior serums & moisturizers and Boscia for cleansing---& of course my Mia.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have any UD palettes


UD makes some great shadows, you should definitely snag a palette or two sometime.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D/ Naomi considering it isn't nov yet and I used my last 20% off coupon, I might have splurged on 2 of the viseart palettes ( nude matte & Paris nude) before the makeup ban!


Go big or go home, V. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Go big or go home, V. :haha:


 :lol: buddy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Go big or go home, V. :haha:


 Had a pretty sucky busy day today buddy!! I am soooooooo tired that even a sephora box couldn't get me excited ( yeah let's forget that it was only a foundation even  sooo :haha: )


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh me too Charisma---if it says anti-aging it's mine.  I'm currently using Chanel & Dior serums & moisturizers and Boscia for cleansing---& of  course my Mia.[/COLOR]


 Just finished my Algenist sample, I took my photo today and I've seen improvements but it took awhile like over a month to see the difference. I do have Lancôme and Dior samples to try next. But you should get the Shiseido Ultimune. It's worth the money. It's not an anti aging serum but gives some radiance to your skin even just overnight. Great if you got uneven skin tone.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Had a pretty sucky busy day today buddy!! I am soooooooo tired that even a sephora box couldn't get me excited ( yeah let's forget that it was only a foundation even  sooo :haha: )


It's okay, you should have about 10 more boxes to look forward to.  p: :haha:  Sorry you had a sucky day, Buddy.  :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's okay, you should have about 10 more boxes to look forward to.  p: :haha:  Sorry you had a sucky day, Buddy.  :hug:


 Me 10, never  maybe 8 p: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D/ Naomi considering it isn't nov yet and I used my last 20% off coupon, I might have splurged on 2 of the viseart palettes ( nude matte & Paris nude) before the makeup ban!


Go big V ompom:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did brows!! :eyelove:  but I do have all the 3 naked palettes, the naked basics 1 and the first naked flushed!! So doesn't make any sense lmao!! :haha: it's good value though considering it is 280 for stuff worth 380 and with 20% off, really nice!!


 how do you get 20% off ? Is there a code I missed


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me 10, never  maybe 8 p: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just finished my Algenist sample, I took my photo today and I've seen improvements but it took awhile like over a month to see the difference. I do have Lancôme and Dior samples to try next. But you should get the Shiseido Ultimune. It's worth the money. It's not an anti aging serum but gives some radiance to your skin even just overnight. Great if you got uneven skin tone.


  Thanks Charisma---I'm putting it on my list!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how do you get 20% off ? Is there a code I missed


 I meant the sephora fnf one brows!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I meant the sephora fnf one brows!!!


 I already used my FNF coupon  . Can u use more than once?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I already used my FNF coupon  . Can u use more than once?


 Not the same code brows, but I you have a diff mail id you can get a new code which you can use!! The sale ends today 12 pst though  and I am not sure if it will be around during the vib one. Check with C nowww if you are planning on getting it asap!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naked 1 was my first higher end eyeshadow palette to own and I loved it. It's long gone and now I have no UD palettes. Currently I am too obsessed with the MUFE shadows!   Do y'all ever throw yourselves for a loop with what you end up loving vs what you regret? For example, I bought the TF Chocolate Bar palette, was super jazzed about its release, and I hardly ever touch it. I like it, I'm just not drawn to it. I didn't even use it much when it was brand new to me. But on a whim I bought the Lorac Mega, got mad at myself because I thought I would regret it, and I am all about it! I have to make myself use something other than that and my MUFE. I even returned the first Lorac pro and never bought the second bc I disliked the first so much.    Just some makeup-minded-pondering


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

What's on everyone's shopping list for the VIB Sale?


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got my VIBRouge discount cards in the mail. Time to make my cart! :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What's on everyone's shopping list for the VIB Sale?


 :nope:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Just got my VIBRouge discount cards in the mail. Time to make my cart! :eyelove:


 Yay!!!'Got mine too today!!! Last year had to call & get my code so I was glad it actually came in this time without a fuss!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!'Got mine too today!!! Last year had to call & get my code so I was glad it actually came in this time without a fuss!!!


 Yaaaay!! I've already had 3 friends ask me about the extra one. My hubby already snagged it. Lol! Bonus because I'm adding to his cart. He doesn't know it yet though!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yaaaay!! I've already had 3 friends ask me about the extra one. My hubby already snagged it. Lol! Bonus because I'm adding to his cart. He doesn't know it yet though!


 Lol!! Nice one  I Already gave away the code too!!!  Last year don't even remember what I did with the extra friend code lol!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What's on everyone's shopping list for the VIB Sale?


Nada  It looks like I can't. What's on yours?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should own one, the shadows are really great quality


  I agree. Which one is your fav Dolly? Naked 1,2 or 3?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2014)

All ardency inn e/s are restocked!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Naked 3 is my fav.   I agree. Which one is your fav Dolly? Naked 1,2 or 3?


Naked 3 is my fave but then I only have that one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nada  It looks like I can't. What's on yours?


I have no idea. I'm sorry, Dollykins


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have no idea. I'm sorry, Dollykins


It's ok Naomi, eventually I will


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

I need to buy more from Sephora so I can get a VIB card. I slurge too much on Mac


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I meant the sephora fnf one brows!!!





Vineetha said:


> Not the same code brows, but I you have a diff mail id you can get a new code which you can use!! The sale ends today 12 pst though  and I am not sure if it will be around during the vib one. Check with C nowww if you are planning on getting it asap!!!


 Bummer!! No $$ and yea I used my FNF code that C sent me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to buy more from Sephora so I can get a VIB card. I slurge too much on Mac


:nods:


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


Happy Halloween! WD those look amazing!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


 Those are so cute!! yummy


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Halloween! WD those look amazing!


  Thanks Dolly!  Trying to keep busy store keep myself from shopping.  I'm done shopping for myself for the next 6 months.   Are you taking your nieces trick or treating?


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Naked 3 is my fav.   I agree. Which one is your fav Dolly? Naked 1,2 or 3?


 I have all 3 Nakeds Vice 2 and 3. I Use them all my fav is the Vice 2.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those are so cute!! yummy


  I wish I could give you one brows!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> All ardency inn e/s are restocked!


 I looooove thise shadows!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Dolly!  Trying to keep busy store keep myself from shopping.  I'm done shopping for myself for the next 6 months.   Are you taking your nieces trick or treating?


I bet you bought loads too. Have you started Christmas shopping yet? Not this year, their parents are taking them. Since my eldest niece is 13, she is taking a few friends with her aswell. Friends I don't like lol! I'm going to be boring and hand out candy. Then clean the curio with mom  What about you?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet you bought loads too. Have you started Christmas shopping yet? Not this year, their parents are taking them. Since my eldest niece is 13, she is taking a few friends with her aswell. Friends I don't like lol! I'm going to be boring and hand out candy. Then clean the curio with mom  What about you?


  Dolly,  I really haven't bought loads of stuff but 4 items that were on the high end side which I normally don't venture towards.  Yes, I did start my Christmas shopping -- that's what I used the FnF code.   I bought a lot of those mini MJ daisy duos and Elizabeth & James Black & white mini set... I'm obsessed with mini things.  The too faced everything move palette for my sister.  What's on your wish list Dolly?    For Halloween just taking my daughter to 3 houses and then we're going home to give out treats..., we like seeing the costumes!  How's your mom?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have all 3 Nakeds Vice 2 and 3. I Use them all my fav is the Vice 2.


 I like the colors in the vice palettes better than the Naked ones.  I need to get it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly,  I really haven't bought loads of stuff but 4 items that were on the high end side which I normally don't venture towards.  Yes, I did start my Christmas shopping -- that's what I used the FnF code.   I bought a lot of those mini MJ daisy duos and Elizabeth & James Black & white mini set... I'm obsessed with mini things.  The too faced everything move palette for my sister.  What's on your wish list Dolly?    For Halloween just taking my daughter to 3 houses and then we're going home to give out treats..., we like seeing the costumes!  How's your mom?


Oh that's good just 4 high end items. I love mini perfumes. They are so cute. I like seeing the costumes too. Last year they were so cute.  My wish list has a few items on it. Some Nars Audacious lipsticks, TF Chocolate Bar palette, Lorac Pro 2, some of the TF Melted liquid lipsticks. Oh a few more things too that I can't remember.  Mom is good. She is taking more antibiotics, it should be over soon. Then we take another couple of tests and we see if we can go further. Thanks for asking


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


 OMG!! Those are amazing and you are an awesome mom!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Just got my VIBRouge discount cards in the mail. Time to make my cart!


 You have it online in your account before the mailer even arrives.  I converted mine to PDF & downloaded it to print just in case.  I doubt if I'll go to the in-store event so I didn't RSVP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work! I wish I could share them with you all !


  Awesome & genius WD!!!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work! I wish I could share them with you all !


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh that's good just 4 high end items. I love mini perfumes. They are so cute. I like seeing the costumes too. Last year they were so cute.  My wish list has a few items on it. Some Nars Audacious lipsticks, TF Chocolate Bar palette, Lorac Pro 2, some of the TF Melted liquid lipsticks. Oh a few more things too that I can't remember.  Mom is good. She is taking more antibiotics, it should be over soon. Then we take another couple of tests and we see if we can go further. Thanks for asking


  Nice list Dolly...I hope you get everything you want ...maybe not during the sale but for Christmas!.... You deserve it!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 30, 2014)

@walkingdead those cupcakes are so cute. You're such an awesome mom


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice list Dolly...I hope you get everything you want ...maybe not during the sale but for Christmas!.... You deserve it!


 Your cupcakes looked delicious ! Yum!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to buy more from Sephora so I can get a VIB card. I slurge too much on Mac


  Same here, but I plan on cutting back on MAC especially the next few months since there is nothing I really want coming out the rest of the year. So maybe I'll maybe finally make it to VIB one of these days. lol
  We can do it, Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's ok Naomi, eventually I will


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work! I wish I could share them with you all !


  Those are too cute and look yummy! Happy Halloween Eve, WD!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

What head is everyone using on their Mias?


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I truly wish could share them with you all!  I hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hope you guys have a good day!


  Hope you have a good one too!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

@Vineetha


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What head is everyone using on their Mias?


 I do have the normal and deep pore ones


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I do have the normal and deep pore ones


  Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


  I am drooling over here. I now must have a cupcake haha.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, but I plan on cutting back on MAC especially the next few months since there is nothing I really want coming out the rest of the year. So maybe I'll maybe finally make it to VIB one of these days. lol
> We can do it, Brows!


  I know I'm not to jazzed about upcoming collections so yes we can do it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks everyone! I truly wish could share them with you all!  I hope you guys have a good day!


 Hope you have an awesome day too WD!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Vineetha  :eyelove:


 Oh my :eyelove: Good day to you too buddy!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What head is everyone using on their Mias?


 I use normal & deep pore ones too!! I alternate between the two but really dont prefer one over the other!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good day to you too buddy!!!


  I'm totally ready for Snuggle Fest 2014 come Saturday, he better not have any injuries, V.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I'm not to jazzed about upcoming collections so yes we can do it!!


  Here's to hitting VIB status!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm totally ready for Snuggle Fest 2014 come Saturday, he better not have any injuries, V. :haha:


 Or bites :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I use normal & deep pore ones too!! I alternate between the two but really dont prefer one over the other!!


  I'll have to get both of those then when  I get my Mia since both you and C seem to be using that combo it must be good!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Or bites


  No bites either!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What head is everyone using on their Mias?


  I've used the normal, acne, deep pore cleansing, and sensitive. I have been using the sensitive for the past year and I like it a lot. The acne and deep pore were overkill for my skin, but no terrible effects. I think I'm going to try out the radiance next time.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I've used the normal, acne, deep pore cleansing, and sensitive. I have been using the sensitive for the past year and I like it a lot. The acne and deep pore were overkill for my skin, but no terrible effects. I think I'm going to try out the radiance next time.


  Thanks for the brush insight!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Nordies has 6% cash back right now through ebates, up from 3%!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nordies has 6% cash back right now through ebates, up from 3%!


  Oh man.. I placed an order yesterday :/ ugh..
  On the bright side my order already shipped!
  Two Tom Ford lippies (I couldn't resist, they will be my first two )
  And the Luminous silk foundation by GA. 
  Also, there was a GWP, I don't know what it is but it looks like a big bag of samples.
  I hope it gets here soon, I am going away on Thursday of next week


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll have to get both of those then when  I get my Mia since both you and C seem to be using that combo it must be good!


  Oh! You bought one too ? I'm still waiting for mine to come


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh man.. I placed an order yesterday :/ ugh..
> On the bright side my order already shipped!
> Two Tom Ford lippies (I couldn't resist, they will be my first two )
> And the Luminous silk foundation by GA.
> ...


  Fingers crossed! 
  That's a nice haul right there!
  I hate missing the good cash back by a day, it always ticks me off. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh! You bought one too ? I'm still waiting for mine to come


  Oh no, not yet I want to though. Maybe with the VIB sale. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice list Dolly...I hope you get everything you want ...maybe not during the sale but for Christmas!.... You deserve it!


:hug: Thanks WD. I'm planning on trying to get some of my list for Christmas to myself...lame but oh well lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks WD. I'm planning on trying to get some of my list for Christmas to myself...lame but oh well lol








 Good Morning D!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug:  Good Morning D!!!!


Good Morning V


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning V


  Hows your day coming along!! Its boooooring here today! I am half asleep as well


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

UGH!! Will today ever end?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hows your day coming along!! Its boooooring here today! I am half asleep as well


  Coming along nicely, making some breakfast now. Very late but who cares lol
  I forget the channel is having a marathon of the halloween films, so watching those.
  Take a nap haha curl up on the desk..sssh no one will notice


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That bored huh?
> 
> Coming along nicely, making some breakfast now. Very late but who cares lol
> I forget the channel is having a marathon of the halloween films, so watching those.
> Take a nap haha curl up on the desk..sssh no one will notice


  Yes ma'am I am Sherlock bored. If I had a gun, I'd be firing it at the wall.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes ma'am I am Sherlock bored. If I had a gun, I'd be firing it at the wall.


  That was such a good episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Naomi what are you plans for Halloween?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> UGH!! Will today ever end?


 Exactly this bored :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  That bored huh?  Coming along nicely, making some breakfast now. Very late but who cares lol I forget the channel is having a marathon of the halloween films, so watching those. Take a nap haha curl up on the desk..sssh no one will notice :haha:


 Halloween films !!! Which ones are you watching D. I am so restless these days I get bored sitting through a movie :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That was such a good episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No clue! I might go to my sister's house and I might just stay home and watch movies. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No clue! I might go to my sister's house and I might just stay home and watch movies. You?


  Both sound equally good. Do your nieces and nephews go trick or treating? 
  Staying at home with my mom, handing out candy. Then movie night for us.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both sound equally good. Do your nieces and nephews go trick or treating?
> Staying at home with my mom, handing out candy. Then movie night for us.


  Yeah they do! Then they usually set some candy aside to bring to their auntie. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they do! Then they usually set some candy aside to bring to their auntie. lol


Those are some great children lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are some great children lol


  I spoil them, they spoil me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I spoil them, they spoil me!


As it should be


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

My Viseart Palettes shipped


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Viseart Palettes shipped :yaay:


  :nanas:  YAAASSSSSS


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Viseart Palettes shipped


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Viseart Palettes shipped :yaay:


:stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

I think I need 149 & 148. lol



  Pic credit to Color Me Loud blog @sarabeautime


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I need 149 & 148. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pic credit to Color Me Loud blog @sarabeautime


  *pretends to not see anything YSL* I don't see a thing in this photo....


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> *pretends to not see anything YSL* I don't see a thing in this photo....


  It's Chanel so you can look.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I need 149 & 148. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pic credit to Color Me Loud blog @sarabeautime


  Elegante is awesome! You need it!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's Chanel so you can look.


  Nope! Not Listening!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I need 149 & 148. lol
> 
> Pic credit to Color Me Loud blog @sarabeautime


:drools:  





DILLIGAF said:


> Nope! Not Listening!!!


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Elegante is awesome! You need it!!!


  Need you say? *places it in Nordies cart*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope! Not Listening!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What head is everyone using on their Mias?


 I use the Deep Pore cleansing brush head.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope! Not Listening!!!






I think I've met this alien!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Need you say? *places it in Nordies cart*







Yay.  I ordered all three this week---couldn't decide, didn't want to hurt a lippies feelings!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

My balls arrived! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay.  I ordered all three this week---couldn't decide, didn't want to hurt a lippies feelings!![/COLOR]


:haha: Can't have a lippy with hurt feelings now can we?


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My balls arrived! ompom:


 whooop whooop!! What do you think??


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

Y'all are hilarious over here. That's some justification you've got! I'm stealing it to rationalize getting MOAR FACE MASKS during the VIB sale.


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Viseart Palettes shipped :yaay:


 :cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My balls arrived!


 Yay---our NEW BALLER.  Do follow all requisite protocols--handle your balls with care, daily massage will keep them firm and fragrant and be sure to keep your ball out
   of reach of children.  Lastly, ENJOY your balls.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys! I missed you all. Just a hectic week with school. Finally I got my talk done. I made my bday wish list this year. And of course, I wrote everything above $50 Chanel, Dior, Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My balls arrived! ompom:


Yay pics!     





charismafulltv said:


> Hey guys! I missed you all. Just a hectic week with school. Finally I got my talk done. I made my bday wish list this year. And of course, I wrote everything above $50 Chanel, Dior, Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford.


Hey C missed you too


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

Are you stocking your carts for next week's VIB sale?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you stocking your carts for next week's VIB sale?


  I have 3 items in cart, in hopes a miracle happens lol
  Are you?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you stocking your carts for next week's VIB sale?


  Nope. I am done.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey guys! I missed you all. Just a hectic week with school. Finally I got my talk done. I made my bday wish list this year. And of course, I wrote everything above $50 Chanel, Dior, Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford.


 Congrats on making it through your talk!!!  GREAT taste Charisma!  I'm sure it's an amazing list!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they do! Then they usually set some candy aside to bring to their auntie. lol






 Stealing candy from babies


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you stocking your carts for next week's VIB sale?


    VIBR---my cart runneth over!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you stocking your carts for next week's VIB sale?


  Yay you're back! I think I'm done too. I was going to re-purchase my mascara, but nordie's has mascara madness coming up so I will probably go there instead. There's also a pair of pumps I have my eye on during double points days. Yes, my attention has turned elsewhere lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Stealing candy from babies


  I would never!  Those little monkeys do it all on their own! They started bringing me little bags of candy from their hauls about 3 years ago, it's really cute. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> whooop whooop!! What do you think??


  They're so pretty and smell like happy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay---our NEW BALLER.  Do follow all requisite protocols--handle your balls with care, daily massage will keep them firm and fragrant and be sure to keep your ball out
> of reach of children.  Lastly, ENJOY your balls.


  Aye aye Captain Meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

Haven't build my cart yet. In other news, I didn't know Michelle Phan released a book? Thoughts?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would never!  Those little monkeys do it all on their own! They started bringing me little bags of candy from their hauls about 3 years ago, it's really cute. lol


   Oh that's the sweetest thing.  Taking care of Auntie!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey guys! I missed you all. Just a hectic week with school. Finally I got my talk done. I made my bday wish list this year. And of course, I wrote everything above $50 Chanel, Dior, Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford.


  Howdy C! Glad to hear you got through your talk! Sounds like a nice looking list you have going there.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Haven't build my cart yet. In other news, I didn't know Michelle Phan released a book? Thoughts?


  I'll skip it, something about her gets on my nerves. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Aye aye Captain Meddy!


  Your *BALL FAMILY* requires it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's the sweetest thing.  Taking care of Auntie!!!


  They're sweet little angels.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Your *BALL FAMILY* requires it!!


  So excited to be an official baller now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I would never!  Those little monkeys do it all on their own! They started bringing me little bags of candy from their hauls about 3 years ago, it's really cute. lol


Too cute!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll skip it, something about her gets on my nerves. lol


 Lol. Her fan base are teenage girls, mostly. I used to love her videos in the past, but her face just changed drastically after a few years that I no longer recognized her. I used to admire her advocacy for embracing your natural beauty. But now, it has changed a lot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Haven't build my cart yet. In other news, I didn't know Michelle Phan released a book? Thoughts?


Meh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Haven't build my cart yet. In other news, I didn't know Michelle Phan released a book? Thoughts?


  Not a fan-----nothing negative at all, but she just never resonated with me.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Lol. Her fan base are teenage girls, mostly. I used to love her videos in the past, but her face just changed drastically after a few years that I no longer recognized her. I used to admire her advocacy for embracing your natural beauty. But now, it has changed a lot.


I haven't seen her in a long time, I'll have to Google her. I used to think she was okay, but after a while I kinda stopped watching her.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm really interested with the Tom Ford mattes I wrote 3 shades on my bday Wishlist hopefully one of them gets gifted to me. Wishful thinking. My in laws kept asking for a wish list for my bday, I said "world peace"! lol I end saying sephora gift card but they wanted to give me an item not just a gift card, so I wrote the holiday collections from high ends brands  I got my Mia2 last Christmas from my wish list. It works!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm really interested with the Tom Ford mattes I wrote 3 shades on my bday Wishlist hopefully one of them gets gifted to me. Wishful thinking. My in laws kept asking for a wish list for my bday, I said "world peace"! lol I end saying sephora gift card but they wanted to give me an item not just a gift card, so I wrote the holiday collections from high ends brands  I got my Mia2 last Christmas from my wish list. It works!


   What good is world peace without Chanel, Tom Ford, YSL, Dior, Guerlain, etc, etc????????
  I hope your makeup dreams come true Charisma!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  What good is world peace without Chanel, Tom Ford, YSL, Dior, Guerlain, etc, etc????????[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope your makeup dreams come true Charisma!!![/COLOR]


 I hope so! A sephora gift card is enough with me.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think anything I'm buying will be on sale next week, unless there's a % off you order code I don't know about. I'm buying the Kat Von D lipstick set and two Bite Beauty lip crayons. They're already in my cart!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I don't think anything I'm buying will be on sale next week, unless there's a % off you order code I don't know about. I'm buying the Kat Von D lipstick set and two Bite Beauty lip crayons. They're already in my cart!


I need to buy some Bite lip crayons.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I don't think anything I'm buying will be on sale next week, unless there's a % off you order code I don't know about. I'm buying the Kat Von D lipstick set and two Bite Beauty lip crayons. They're already in my cart!


  You will love the KVD  lipsticks. They are my fav.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Halloween everyone


  Happy Halloween! They are having everyone in my dept go as 101 Dalmatians for the company costume contest...  While my inner 5 year old is thrilled, my current aged self has other opinions lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> While my inner 5 year old is thrilled, my current aged self has other opinions lol


  That sounds way cool lol
  So you are dressing up? or denying it lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds way cool lol So you are dressing up? or denying it lol


  I'm participating lol. It's all in good fun! I just found out about it yesterday when I returned to work (I was out sick - sun poisoning - that's a real thing btw and its ugly haha). One of the other girls made my costume for me so that was nice of her. I'm just not going to paint my face at all with spots because the skin is still healing and sensitive


----------



## mel33t (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!!  Are you guys dressing up, plans?   I'm heading to a friends and then we are going to the parade in the village. I'm being Tina from Bobs Burgers    Hope you guys are doing well, miss you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm participating lol. It's all in good fun! I just found out about it yesterday when I returned to work (I was out sick - sun poisoning - that's a real thing btw and its ugly haha). One of the other girls made my costume for me so that was nice of her. I'm just not going to paint my face at all with spots because the skin is still healing and sensitive


I believe you, yea be safe and skip the painting  That was really nice of her too.    





mel33t said:


> Happy Halloween!!  Are you guys dressing up, plans?   I'm heading to a friends and then we are going to the parade in the village. I'm being Tina from Bobs Burgers    Hope you guys are doing well, miss you


I love Tina :lol: pics if you can get them posted. I'd love to see you dressed up  Miss you aswell. Stay safe out there tonight :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Happy Halloween Mel! Just hanging out watching scary movies and drinking copious amounts of alcohol as I pass out candy with my friend Amy. Sounds like a fun night you're going to have and I love that costume! Miss you too girly!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

I just bought a Halloween pigment set because one of the colours in it is called "Heisenberg"


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll skip it, something about her gets on my nerves. lol


 Ditto. I always felt she was grossly overrated. She benefited from being an early adopter to YT before it was what it is now.  





Dolly Snow said:


> Meh!


 Yup!  





Vandekamp said:


> You will love the KVD  lipsticks. They are my fav.


 I'm getting the set during the sale and my namesake lipstick later if I like the formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> While my inner 5 year old is thrilled, my current aged self has other opinions lol


   Oh that's so fun Alysse.  I don't dress up but I love looking at everyone's customers & creative genius.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm participating lol. It's all in good fun! I just found out about it yesterday when I returned to work (I was out sick - sun poisoning - that's a real thing btw and its ugly haha). One of the other girls made my costume for me so that was nice of her. I'm just not going to paint my face at all with spots because the skin is still healing and sensitive


  Glad you're doing better!!  Would love to see pics of all the pups!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!
I'm so glad I finished my cake today 
  Wanted to share it with you.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!
> I'm so glad I finished my cake today
> Wanted to share it with you.


  That looks awesome! Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Glad you're doing better!!  Would love to see pics of all the pups!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! I will try to snap one haa  





Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


  Stop it! That looks so good!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


 That looks awesome @periodinan


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Halloween !!!


  Happy Halloween Buddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm doing a makeup gig tonight for a Halloween costume party!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm doing a makeup gig tonight for a Halloween costume party!








that sounds fun!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm doing a makeup gig tonight for a Halloween costume party!


 Ooo nice !! Have fun C!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Oh yes, my little Shelbster is the one in the hoodie.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight! :cheer:


 Yayyy ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought a Halloween pigment set because one of the colours in it is called "Heisenberg" :haha:


Where? Lol that sounds awesome!  





NaomiH said:


> My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight! :cheer:
> 
> Oh yes, my little Shelbster is the one in the hoodie.


Yay!    





Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


Amazing


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Amazing









http://www.moiminerals.com/sale/161-freaks-geeks-halloween-collection-2014.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :flower: http://www.moiminerals.com/sale/161-freaks-geeks-halloween-collection-2014.html


Thank you Naomi :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you Naomi


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

I got a gift bag today from one of my friends and it had Copper Diamond and the revolution lip set in it. The lipset is fine but I already have CD!! One reason I dont like receiving makeup as gift unless i ask or it . What am i supposed to do with 2 of those. I can always return my sephora one but i dont want to unless its the wrong shade or broken or something!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh:  I got a gift bag today from one of my friends and it had Copper Diamond and the revolution lip set in it. The lipset is fine but I already have CD!! One reason I dont like receiving makeup as gift unless i ask or it . What am i supposed to do with 2 of those. I can always return my sephora one but i dont want to unless its the wrong shade or broken or something!!! :headbang:


sell it V


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> sell it V


  I was just putting it up in the CB. or else i will just give it to my sis when she comes in january!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ooh:  I got a gift bag today from one of my friends and it had Copper Diamond and the revolution lip set in it. The lipset is fine but I already have CD!! One reason I dont like receiving makeup as gift unless i ask or it . What am i supposed to do with 2 of those. I can always return my sephora one but i dont want to unless its the wrong shade or broken or something!!! :headbang:


Was it from Sephora? Maybe they'll let you exchange it for another shade?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just putting it up in the CB. or else i will just give it to my sis when she comes in january!!


That is a nice gesture too


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Halloween!!  Are you guys dressing up, plans?   I'm heading to a friends and then we are going to the parade in the village. I'm being Tina from Bobs Burgers    Hope you guys are doing well, miss you


  The Village Halloween parade is so much fun!  Hope you have fun Mel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


  Wow!  That's awesome!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Happy Halloween N!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


  Happy Halloween Dolly!    I stuck a million glow sticks on my son and his friend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween Dolly!    I stuck a million glow sticks on my son and his friend


Glow sticks are fun and a good idea too.  Happy Halloween WD!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm doing a makeup gig tonight for a Halloween costume party!


  Happy Halloween C!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight! :cheer:
> 
> Oh yes, my little Shelbster is the one in the hoodie.


  Way to go Shelbi & team!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Halloween !!!


  Happy Halloween V!


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! That's awesome!


  Thank you! 
  And also thank you: @Vineetha, @NaomiH, @Alysse011 and @Dolly Snow  (I hope I didn't forget anyone)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!
> I'm so glad I finished my cake today
> Wanted to share it with you.


    Oh that's so beautiful!!!!  You have talent!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Way to go girls!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You will love the KVD lipsticks. They are my fav.


  I already have motorhead, and I really like it, though it is a bit drying and can go on patchy if you don't properly prep your lips before application.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween N!


Happy Halloween WD


----------



## Melrose (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


 Awesome artistry! That's a beautiful cake and I'll bet it's pretty delicious too


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 31, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Halloween!  I'm so glad I finished my cake today  Wanted to share it with you.


  That's gorgeous! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Melrose (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My niece Shelbi's volleyball team is in Missouri for the Homeschool Volleyball championships & her team won their game earlier so they get to go on to the Gold Championship game tonight! :cheer:
> 
> Oh yes, my little Shelbster is the one in the hoodie.


 Congrats to the girls on their achievement! It's so sweet that you are one cool, proud auntie.


----------



## Melrose (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Just finished making these for the kids and my special friends at work!  I wish I could share them with you all !


 Just had to say what a sweet mom and friend you are to make these! So thoughtful


----------



## Melrose (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween lovely ladies! Hope you all are having a safe, fun night.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Got my fancy lippies today.......so pretty! Hope everyone is having a good Halloween!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got my fancy lippies today.......so pretty! Hope everyone is having a good Halloween!


  What lippies did you get? 

  I'm buying all lip stuff this month from Sephora. TWO Bite Beauty lip crayons *and* the KVD set.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Happy Halloween lovely ladies! Hope you all are having a safe, fun night.


Happy Halloween Melrose!


----------



## Anaphora (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been super busy but managed to place a second F&F order. I got:  Anastasia Dipbrow in Soft Brown Bite Agave Lip Mask NARS Audacious Lipstick in Audrey  ompom:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 31, 2014)

I just ordered some stuff from Gerard Cosmetics. I got 3 lipsticks (1995, Fire Engine, and Cherry Cordial.) I also got 3 glosses (Coral Craze, Candy Apple, and Borneo.)  If you use the promotional code "picksixdeal" you can get 3 lipsticks and 3 glosses for $59 instead of $120. Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know! I hope everyone is having a Happy Halloween!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> What lippies did you get?   I'm buying all lip stuff this month from Sephora. TWO Bite Beauty lip crayons *and* the KVD set.


Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne and a Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil    What Bite lippies did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've been super busy but managed to place a second F&F order. I got:  Anastasia Dipbrow in Soft Brown Bite Agave Lip Mask NARS Audacious Lipstick in Audrey  ompom:


Nice haul! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Congrats to the girls on their achievement! It's so sweet that you are one cool, proud auntie.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Way to go girls!!!!    [/COLOR]:con:





walkingdead said:


> Way to go Shelbi & team!


Thanks ladies! I'm really proud of that little monkey.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm really proud of that *little monkey*.






  Term of endearment!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm really proud of that little monkey.


  Proud of her too Naomi


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween lovey Specktra peeps! Hope everyone has a safe and fun Halloween! We took the kids Trick or Treating at the mall now we're home giving out candy and watching Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Yes, you do! They are the only matte lip I've ever tried that doesn't dry my lips out.
> 
> I already have motorhead, and I really like it, though it is a bit drying and can go on patchy if you don't properly prep your lips before application.


  I've tried them but never picked them up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy Halloween lovey Specktra peeps! Hope everyone has a safe and fun Halloween! We took the kids Trick or Treating at the mall now we're home giving out candy and watching Hocus Pocus.


  Sounds like an awesome day!
  Happy Halloween


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy Halloween lovey Specktra peeps! Hope everyone has a safe and fun Halloween! We took the kids Trick or Treating at the mall now we're home giving out candy and watching Hocus Pocus.


Happy Halloween!  Sounds like a good evening


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm having a hard time picking which Nars Audacious lipsticks I want next :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm having a hard time picking which Nars Audacious lipsticks I want next :sigh:


 Charlotte & Olivia????


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Halloween!  Sounds like a good evening


 Hope you had an awesome day!!! So happy for the new goodies ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy Halloween lovey Specktra peeps! Hope everyone has a safe and fun Halloween! We took the kids Trick or Treating at the mall now we're home giving out candy and watching Hocus Pocus.


 That sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Halloween V!


 Happy Halloween WD!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Charlotte & Olivia????


Charlotte yes. Hmm Olivia I've never looked at V


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Halloween!!  Are you guys dressing up, plans?   I'm heading to a friends and then we are going to the parade in the village. I'm being Tina from Bobs Burgers    Hope you guys are doing well, miss you


 Mel saw your pic!! Loooove it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Charlotte yes. Hmm Olivia I've never looked at V


 You want the second one to be deep shade or lighter one D?? I really love Jane & Anna!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Anna & Charlotte!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You want the second one to be deep shade or lighter one D?? I really love Jane & Anna!!


Jane is so pretty.  No idea V lol what about you...or are you done?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No idea V lol what about you...or are you done?


  I think so D .....for now. I got 6; Anna, Jane, Audrey,Dominique,Vivien and Sylivia. These are the shades I really loved, the rest are all pretty but I dont get that "have to have" feel. I like Charlotte and maybe pickup that too but thats about it with audacious for now!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween Loves!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think so D .....for now. I got 6; Anna, Jane, Audrey,Dominique,Vivien and Sylivia. These are the shades I really loved, the rest are all pretty but I dont get that "have to have" feel. I like Charlotte and maybe pickup that too but thats about it with audacious for now!!
> Do I need Dominique? and Silvia? In Nov, will be very close to a barneys.....
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *SassyWonder*
> ...


  Happy Halloween Sassy! You look gorgeous


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy Halloween Loves!


 Happy Halloween Sassy!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I need Dominique? and Silvia? In Nov, will be very close to a barneys.....  Happy Halloween Sassy! You look gorgeous


 Dominique you do!!! Definitely!! Sylvia is a gorg orchid shade D too; slightly deeper than Angela. If you like an orchid shade in the stash then def Sylvia too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dominique you do!!! Definitely!! Sylvia is a gorg orchid shade D too; slightly deeper than Angela. If you like an orchid shade in the stash then def Sylvia too!!!


I haven't any orchid shades V...so maybe I should. Dominique is a must, thank you V! So I'll buy that then for sure


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm having a hard time picking which Nars Audacious lipsticks I want next


    Definitely Charlotte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 if you don't already have it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy Halloween Loves!


  Super cute Sassy.  You lipstick looks AMAZING!  What is it?


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Super cute Sassy.  You lipstick looks AMAZING!  What is it?[/COLOR]


 Thank You its Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick Vampira


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I need Dominique? and Silvia? In Nov, will be very close to a barneys.....  Happy Halloween Sassy! You look gorgeous


 Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Definitely Charlotte:bigheart: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]if you don't already have it!!![/COLOR]


I do not have Charlotte yet..it is at the top of my list meddy


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Super cute Sassy.  You lipstick looks AMAZING!  What is it?[/COLOR]


  I was going to ask the same think!  [@]SassyWonder[/@]  you look gorgeous!  That skin!  Beautiful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

@sassywonder gorgeous as always


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've been super busy but managed to place a second F&F order. I got:  Anastasia Dipbrow in Soft Brown Bite Agave Lip Mask NARS Audacious Lipstick in Audrey  ompom:


  :con:  no shade here because that is what we makeup junkies do. We buy more makeup than we could ever use in three lifetimes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't any orchid shades V...so maybe I should. Dominique is a must, thank you V! So I'll buy that then for sure


  For sure Dolly. Dominique is a must. :cheer:    However, I am a bigger fan of RiRi Boy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

I finally got my hands on Strong Woman.  It's nice. It's amazing when mixed with Dodgy Girl.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hope you had an awesome day!!! So happy for the new goodies ompom:


Day was pretty good, thanks! Hope you had a good one. Did your little girl go trick or treating? I haven't tried on Garconne yet, but Orgueil....


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy Halloween Loves!


You look so pretty, Sassy, and that hat is adorable! What lippy is that?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I finally got my hands on Strong Woman.  It's nice. It's amazing when mixed with Dodgy Girl.


:cheer: Yay Strong Woman!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> For sure Dolly. Dominique is a must. :cheer:    However, I am a bigger fan of RiRi Boy.


I love RiRi Boy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Day was pretty good, thanks! Hope you had a good one. Did your little girl go trick or treating? I haven't tried on Garconne yet, but Orgueil....


Is it really fabulous?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Day was pretty good, thanks! Hope you had a good one. Did your little girl go trick or treating? I haven't tried on Garconne yet, but Orgueil....


 Pics pics buddy ompom: No we didn't go trick or treating but just went to the mall. She was quite happy since she could see all her cartoon figurines live LOL Olaf, Anna, pinkie pie :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Pics pics buddy ompom: No we didn't go trick or treating but just went to the mall. She was quite happy since she could see all her cartoon figurines live LOL Olaf, Anna, pinkie pie :haha:


Olaf :lol: he is adorable


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is it really fabulous?


It's freaking gorgeous! Opaque in one swipe and applies like butter on the lips. It's a bit tacky, but not annoyingly so, doesn't settle into liplines no matter how often you press your lips together and the little ruby dust sparkles in it are really pretty. My only VERY mild gripe is it isn't transfer proof, but not really anything I have is so.... Yeah not a deal breaker at all. Lol.   It lasted pretty well through a few hours of drinking and eating of chicken flautas, wasn't drying and I think even a bit hydrating. I'd buy more!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Pics pics buddy ompom: No we didn't go trick or treating but just went to the mall. She was quite happy since she could see all her cartoon figurines live LOL Olaf, Anna, pinkie pie :haha:


Olaf is adorable. I'm glad she had a good Halloween    I'll post a pic later, I plan on wearing it today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's freaking gorgeous! Opaque in one swipe and applies like butter on the lips. It's a bit tacky, but not annoyingly so, doesn't settle into liplines no matter how often you press your lips together and the little ruby dust sparkles in it are really pretty. My only VERY mild gripe is it isn't transfer proof, but not really anything I have is so.... Yeah not a deal breaker at all. Lol.   It lasted pretty well through a few hours of drinking and eating of chicken flautas, wasn't drying and I think even a bit hydrating. I'd buy more!


Shit! :lol: I wanted you to hate it hahahaha Now you know I have to try one, some way, somehow...I will! Thank you Naomi! Btw I'm really glad your fancy lipstick was amazing for you :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shit! :lol: I wanted you to hate it hahahaha Now you know I have to try one, some way, somehow...I will! Thank you Naomi! Btw I'm really glad your fancy lipstick was amazing for you :hug:


I wanted to hate it too so I wouldn't want more of them. :haha:  How you doing today, Dolly? :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted to hate it too so I wouldn't want more of them. :haha:  How you doing today, Dolly? :hug:


That went out the window :lol: I'm doing well today  . It's very cold here finally, so I'm happy. Going to make some chicken soyp for the family today. How are you today, Naomi? :hug:


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 1, 2014)

@NaomiH

  New avi?!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> @NaomiH   New avi?!


:haha: Thanks girly!:bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That went out the window :lol: I'm doing well today  . It's very cold here finally, so I'm happy. Going to make some chicken soyp for the family today. How are you today, Naomi? :hug:


Sure did! :lol: chicken soup sounds yummy, it's getting cooler here too so I'm happy. Think it's staying in the 60s today :yaay:  I'm doing okay, woke up feeling kinda meh. I was going to prance up to the mall to swatch some Nars and Chanel lippies and maybe get a Nars matte velvet foundation sample from Sephora, but I'm going to see how I feel about that because right now the mall can suck it.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm doing okay, woke up feeling kinda meh. I was going to prance up to the mall to swatch some Nars and Chanel lippies and maybe get a Nars matte velvet foundation sample from Sephora, but I'm going to see how I feel about that because right now the mall can suck it. Lol


  It is a lovely and cool 59 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the cold too much haha, I hope it stays lovely and cool for you too. The heat can suck it.
  Hopefully you decide on going, swatching lipsticks can always be fun. But I totally understand the feeling currently Naomi.
  If you do let me know how that sample works for you, I have been very curious about the Nars Matte Velvet foundation. 
  The mall just lately is boring, or is that just me haha 
  Were you going to swatch the Nars Audacious lipsticks?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy Halloween Loves!


  Wow! You look freakin amazing. What color are you wearing? I hope I have it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look so pretty, Sassy, and that hat is adorable! What lippy is that?


 Thanks Naomi! It a Kat Von D liquid lipstick Vampira.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> @sassywonder gorgeous as always


 Thanks C!!  





walkingdead said:


> I was going to ask the same think!  [@]SassyWonder[/@]  you look gorgeous!  That skin!  Beautiful!


 Thanks Mama!  





Vandekamp said:


> Wow! You look freakin amazing. What color are you wearing? I hope I have it.


 Thanks Vande!! Its Kat Von D Vampira.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a lovely and cool 59 right now   I love the cold too much haha, I hope it stays lovely and cool for you too. The heat can suck it. Hopefully you decide on going, swatching lipsticks can always be fun. But I totally understand the feeling currently Naomi. If you do let me know how that sample works for you, I have been very curious about the Nars Matte Velvet foundation.  The mall just lately is boring, or is that just me haha  Were you going to swatch the Nars Audacious lipsticks?


I always hate the mall and rarely go. Lol.   It's 53 right now according to my phone. It's been really nice the last week or two and it's appreciated. High of 68 today I think.  I hadn't really planned on it and was just going to stick to Chanel (Elegante and Foudroyante) but I figured while I was there I could swatch Foudroyante with Nars Deborah for Awickedshape so I was going to pop by there to do that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's 53 right now according to my phone. It's been really nice the last week or two and it's appreciated. High of 68 today I think. I hadn't really planned on it and was just going to stick to Chanel (Elegante and Foudroyante) but I figured while I was there I could swatch Foudroyante with Nars Deborah for Awickedshape so I was going to pop by there to do that.


  That is really nice of you Naomi! What a wonderful person you are! 
  I am so glad it has been nice all week for you. It has been here too. Which as you have said, is very much appreciated.
  We finally had rain here last night.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

It's 43F here. This morning at 5 on my way to work it was 23F


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's 43F here. This morning at 5 on my way to work it was 23F


23 is a bit on the chilly side.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

Started doing my eye makeup and then got tired of blending so I walked off.  Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 23 is a bit on the chilly side.  Lol


Good thing I don't have to ice scrape my windshield this morning


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Started doing my eye makeup and then got tired of blending so I walked off.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Started doing my eye makeup and then got tired of blending so I walked off. Lol


  lmao I do the same...eff this blending


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's 43F here. This morning at 5 on my way to work it was 23F


That's cold C! Stay warm


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's cold C! Stay warm


  we only got 1 working space heater in the lab and our phlebotomist used it. The central air is at 70F but still feels like 50F.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank You its Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick Vampira


  It really suits you---oh and I agree---your skin is gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> we only got 1 working space heater in the lab and our phlebotomist used it. The central air is at 70F but still feels like 50F.


 Whew that's cold. Hopefully you can warm up a bit when you get home C!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's 43F here. This morning at 5 on my way to work it was 23F


 Oh my Charisma--two things I absolutely hate in life and that's being COLD & WET.  Stay warm!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> @NaomiH
> 
> New avi?!


    Too cute


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whew that's cold. Hopefully you can warm up a bit when you get home C!


  I think our high today is only 48F


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm having a hard time picking which Nars Audacious lipsticks I want next :sigh:


 Which ones do you already have?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Which ones do you already have?


Vanessa and Vivien....and Ingrid but It's my sisters haha I use it


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to eat it.
> My sister made cupcakes today with the girls.


  Aww, thank you girls! I'm blushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And yes, it was delicious!
  I was surprised about how good it looked inside... TBH it was one of my first fondant covered cakes (my 3rd one), so I'm glad it didn't end up to be a complete mess 
  Yummy, I love cupcakes. Haven't made some in ages...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Aww, thank you girls! I'm blushing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You did such a wonderful job! You are an artist truly babe.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You did such a wonderful job! You are an artist truly babe.


  That's really nice of you to say! Thank you so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> That's really nice of you to say! Thank you so much


  I mean every word!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What Bite lippies did you get?


  On payday I am going to buy Cognac and Fraise. I already own Peche.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vanessa and Vivien....and Ingrid but It's my sisters haha I use it


 Nice picks! I have a feeling I'm hoping to want more once Audrey gets here.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> On payday I am going to buy Cognac and Fraise. I already own Peche.


 I really need to try these. Everyone loves them! I just don't know what colors to get.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> On payday I am going to buy Cognac and Fraise. I already own Peche.
> Cognac is so pretty.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anaphora*
> ...


  Audrey is such a nice color, you will trust me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@], I didn't make it by there today because I got way sidetracked but I'm going to try and go by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Cognac is so pretty.  Audrey is such a nice color, you will trust me lol


 I'm already eyeing Fanny, Vanessa, and Kelly.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to try these. Everyone loves them! I just don't know what colors to get.


  I like all the colors! I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm already eyeing Fanny, Vanessa, and Kelly.


  Vanessa is


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you guys think KVD's Poe would look good on me? I know it would be fab if I still hard dark hair, but I dunno if it's the right shade for me with my superblonde hair.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Everyone is talking about the cold and I'm just chillin' here in Sacramento at a nice 70 during the day and maybe 60 at night. That said, the house I live in is rather chilly at night especially.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Do you guys think KVD's Poe would look good on me? I know it would be fab if I still hard dark hair, but I dunno if it's the right shade for me with my superblonde hair.


  It'll work babe. Anyone can wear any shade, but it is all about confidence. 
  Truthfully Poe is perfect for anyone. There are some lovely purple shimmer in it, that makes it very wearable.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Everyone is talking about the cold and I'm just chillin' here in Sacramento at a nice 70 during the day and maybe 60 at night. That said, the house I live in is rather chilly at night especially.


  It was perfect dark, gloomy weather today


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It'll work babe. Anyone can wear any shade, but it is all about confidence.
> Truthfully Poe is perfect for anyone. There are some lovely purple shimmer in it, that makes it very wearable.


  I *totally* just added it to my cart! I love the gothic chic look so I know I'll wear it.

  I took out Fraise, though, because it dawned on me the KVD set comes with a matte red.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was perfect dark, gloomy weather today


  It was gloomy and rainy on Halloween, today was a nice day though. Sunny and maybe 68 degrees give or take.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It was gloomy and rainy on Halloween, today was a nice day though. Sunny and maybe 68 degrees give or take.


  That sounds great too. What did you do for halloween?
Today was super cold, but enjoyable. I love the cold if you couldn't tell lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perfect, it is a very chic shade. It isn't just a deep navy blue, the purple adds such a gorgeous duo-chrome look to the lipstick.
> 
> That sounds great too. What did you do for halloween?
> Today was super cold, but enjoyable. I love the cold if you couldn't tell lol.


  I can't wait to see the lipstick in person! I suppose I could go down to my local Sephora, but it's not very conveniently located from where I live now and I'm lazy. I miss living down the street from the mall. Those were the days. Of course, I was living with my (abusive) ex, and that wasn't a good scene. Speaking of! He is STILL cyberstalking me. I changed my number so he can't text me anymore, shut down my email account so he can't email, but he's taken to creating faux (sock) accounts to get around places where I have blocked him. I'm going to have to get a Restraining Order. What a pain in the ass!

  I love the cold too. And it's hot here 10 months out of the year! *grumbles*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't wait to see the lipstick in person! I suppose I could go down to my local Sephora, but it's not very conveniently located from where I live now and I'm lazy. I miss living down the street from the mall. Those were the days. Of course, I was living with my (abusive) ex, and that wasn't a good scene. Speaking of! He is STILL cyberstalking me. I changed my number so he can't text me anymore, shut down my email account so he can't email, but he's taken to creating faux (sock) accounts to get around places where I have blocked him. I'm going to have to get a Restraining Order. What a pain in the ass!
> 
> I love the cold too. And it's hot here 10 months out of the year! *grumbles*


  OMG babe that is so awful. I am truly sorry you are dealing with this babe. 
  What a pain, to still have to deal with this crap on the daily.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> OMG babe that is so awful. I am truly sorry you are dealing with this babe.
> What a pain, to still have to deal with this crap on the daily.


  He's already been kicked off one website for harassing me, and another website either kicked him out or gave him a temporary ban (not sure which). But he could always make another account. At least he doesn't know about this website, or he'd probably follow me here too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> He's already been kicked off one website for harassing me, and another website either kicked him out or gave him a temporary ban (not sure which). But he could always make another account. At least he doesn't know about this website, or he'd probably follow me here too.


Hopefully not babe! Get the restraining order.  I'm really sorry he is doing this. May you keep the strength and remember we love you!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm really sorry he is doing this. May you keep the strength and remember we love you!


  Aww, thanks! I love you guys too. You're the only people who are happy for me when I buy makeup every month. Most of my friends think I'm a little bit nuts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Aww, thanks! I love you guys too. You're the only people who are happy for me when I buy makeup every month. Most of my friends think I'm a little bit nuts.


We all get each other here. You deserve to spend your money on whatever makes you happy.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You deserve to spend your money on whatever makes you happy.


  I'm going to have to start asking for creative storage solutions soon. I um....seem to have outgrown my large train case o' makeup.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm going to have to start asking for creative storage solutions soon. I um....seem to have outgrown my large train case o' makeup.


I use a dresser, you know the kind you put clothes in lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't forget to turn your clocks back an hour


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 2, 2014)

I think during the VIB sale I'm just going to get skincare. I need a really good anti-aging serum under $100. I know the SK-II is supposed to be great, but there's no way I can afford to use that longterm.   My fine lines around my mouth (hereditary, everyone in my family has them) are really bothering me lately. :sigh:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think during the VIB sale I'm just going to get skincare. I need a really good anti-aging serum under $100. I know the SK-II is supposed to be great, but there's no way I can afford to use that longterm.   My fine lines around my mouth (hereditary, everyone in my family has them) are really bothering me lately. :sigh:


  I am a total fan of the Dr. Dennis Gross skincare line. They have a good serum and recently I've been using Algenist. I love their skincare line and purchased a bunch of products two weeks ago with the F&F discount, thanks to C.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't forget to turn your clocks back an hour


  Will do my friend. Thanks for the friendly reminder.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm going to have to start asking for creative storage solutions soon. I um....seem to have outgrown my large train case o' makeup.


  Me too. I use the drawer in my bathroom. It is now over flowing.   





Dolly Snow said:


> I use a dresser, you know the kind you put clothes in lol


  Dolly, does that mean that you keep your makeup outside of the bathroom.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 2, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am a total fan of the Dr. Dennis Gross skincare line. They have a good serum and recently I've been using Algenist. I love their skincare line and purchased a bunch of products two weeks ago with the F&F discount, thanks to C.


 I'll look into Dr. Dennis Gross! I bought a set from Algenist and love it, so maybe I'll look for something by them as well. I know [@]elegant-one[/@] uses a lot of Algenist, so maybe she has input on what would be best for my situation? (Smile lines)  You're all so helpful! ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm already eyeing Fanny, Vanessa, and Kelly.


  Fanny is soooo beautiful. I guarantee you you'll not have any regrets.  Get it and never look back.   As an aside, isn't it nice that a makeup company can make a lovely, quality product that is loved my most, if not all, AND that we can take our time and decide what shade we want, when we want it and not have to complain because it sold out in 10 minutes. Nars is just an awesome company that makes a great product and cares about the needs and wants of it's customer. P.S. Mac- Take Note.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I like all the colors! I had a hard time deciding.


  You are not the only one. All of the colors are amazing.  I've only purchased Fanny and Dominique so far. I'm not sure what to get next. Anna? Angela? Who knows?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 2, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You are not the only one. All of the colors are amazing.  I've only purchased Fanny and Dominique so far. I'm not sure what to get next. Anna? Angela? Who knows?


 I can't wait to get my fanny tomorrow. I do have Anna, that's my first audacious lipstick. Algenist serum is pretty good but it took over a month to notice results. I'll update my blog post on it. There's a noticeable reduction of my fine lines after a month.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I like all the colors! I had a hard time deciding.





charismafulltv said:


> I can't wait to get my fanny tomorrow. I do have Anna, that's my first audacious lipstick. Algenist serum is pretty good but it took over a month to notice results. I'll update my blog post on it. There's a noticeable reduction of my fine lines after a month.


  You will love Fanny. It's so pretty I will likely get Anna and Angela. Angela is beautiful everyday nude color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Will do my friend. Thanks for the friendly reminder.


 Always  





Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I use the drawer in my bathroom. It is now over flowing.  Dolly, does that mean that you keep your makeup outside of the bathroom.


Yes lol it is in a dresser...in my closet.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 2, 2014)

I have one big train case for my makeup, and then a series of makeup bags. Um. I kinda need to figure out a better storage solution, but I'm probably going to move soon so it'll have to wait until after I move.

  I honestly don't know where I'm going to put all the lipsticks I'm about to buy. 

  Payday is tonight! I'm gonna place my order!

  I'm also buying some Clinque Acne gel. It works pretty well on my blemishes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have one big train case for my makeup, and then a series of makeup bags. Um. I kinda need to figure out a better storage solution, but I'm probably going to move soon so it'll have to wait until after I move.  I honestly don't know where I'm going to put all the lipsticks I'm about to buy.   Payday is tonight! I'm gonna place my order!  I'm also buying some Clinque Acne gel. It works pretty well on my blemishes.


If you move, start getting ideas for the storage if your makeup.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I mean every word!


 :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> :kiss:


:hug:


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 2, 2014)

This is random and I'm late but I just started getting really into MAC, I'm so sad that I missed out on MAC Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> This is random and I'm late but I just started getting really into MAC, I'm so sad that I missed out on MAC Hot Chocolate. :crybaby:


You may be able to find it for a reasonable price


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You may be able to find it for a reasonable price


  I've only checked Amazon so far and it was $90 so yeah, I'm going to keep on looking, lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

slowlikehoney said:


> I've only checked Amazon so far and it was $90 so yeah, I'm going to keep on looking, lol.


Lol yea keep looking


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 2, 2014)

I started watching American Horror Story this weekend at the recommendation of some of y'all. The hubby and I have been hooked. Almost through the first season!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Prince never ages lol
  He was on SNL and still looks the damn same


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 2, 2014)

I watched the first season of AHS and really loved it. I haven't watched any of the others though. To be honest, I am such a big scaredy cat, so it's probably for the best.  Prince really doesn't ever age does he, Dolly? Always the exact same.   I hope everyone had a nice weekend! I just got back from visiting family and am watching Netflix right now and eating fried rice - my favorite way to pass an evening haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I watched the first season of AHS and really loved it. I haven't watched any of the others though. To be honest, I am such a big scaredy cat, so it's probably for the best.  Prince really doesn't ever age does he, Dolly? Always the exact same.   I hope everyone had a nice weekend! I just got back from visiting family and am watching Netflix right now and eating fried rice - my favorite way to pass an evening haha.


I'm a huge scaredy cat and none of the seasons have scared me lol He never does babe. Looks the exact same every year. He is a beautiful person. Love fried rice lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 2, 2014)

@Dolly I know! I am pathetic. I am frightened of so many things lol. Not in a way that it inhibits living life but it a a way that I shouldn't watch certain things. Ah, well. What can you do?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> @Dolly I know! I am pathetic. I am frightened of so many things lol. Not in a way that it inhibits living life but it a a way that I shouldn't watch certain things. Ah, well. What can you do?


So am I lol we should talk about our fears one day.  I'm scared to the point it does make certain things harder to do.  But you have a point there isn't much we can do about it :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 2, 2014)

[@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  Cannot wait!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  Cannot wait!


:yum: oh dear heavens


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Medgal07, I didn't make it by there today because I got way sidetracked but I'm going to try and go by tomorrow afternoon.


    I await your report.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :yum: oh dear heavens


 LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!


Lol I love them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

How was everyone's Sunday


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's Sunday


  Boring. I haven't done anything all day. And I'm obsessing over this ridiculous breakout I'm having. I'm also a little bit in a funk because my ex husband's new wife just gave birth to their new baby today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Boring. I haven't done anything all day. And I'm obsessing over this ridiculous breakout I'm having. I'm also a little bit in a funk because my ex husband's new wife just gave birth to their new baby today.


Aww babe, that is understandable. It is a hard situation to deal with, I get it. Same thing happened to me a few years back. :hug: here for you if you ever want to talk


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same thing happened to me a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Dolly. I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets sad when things like this happen. I do wish him all the happiness in the world, but, the thing of it is I want happiness too. Seems unfair that he should get all the luck.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 2, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks Dolly. I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets sad when things like this happen. I do wish him all the happiness in the world, but, the thing of it is I want happiness too. Seems unfair that he should get all the luck.


The world can be cruel and unfair love. But your time will come. You will find happiness. A very good friend helped me figure that out and she was right. Your time may not have come yet but it will. When it does you'll be so happy. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  Cannot wait!


 Oh good he's reprising his role from Thor then! :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I started watching American Horror Story this weekend at the recommendation of some of y'all. The hubby and I have been hooked. Almost through the first season!


  Glad you like it Mandy! Season 1 was my favorite. 


  Love the new avi foxy lady.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

I love your new Avi too Mandy. I almost did not recognize you. You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Morning!!!' :flower:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!'


  Good morning V.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!'


  Morning V!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning V!


  Hiya Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!!


  Howdy Buddy! Have a good weekend?
  I discovered a new store in the mall yesterday that I think I'm going to be spending lots of dough in. It's a tea store called Teavana. How I never noticed this being it's next to Sephora is beyond me, but being the tea whore that I am, it's going to cause some trouble. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy! Have a good weekend? I discovered a new store in the mall yesterday that I think I'm going to be spending lots of dough in. It's a tea store called Teavana. How I never noticed this being it's next to Sephora is beyond me, but being the tea whore that I am, it's going to cause some trouble. lol


 Tea!!!!We have a teavana here too!!! I love the cinnamon and raspberry tea from there!! The masala chai version is awesome too!!! They always give out tea samples when you pass the store, so the store front is always crowded :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Tea!!!!We have a teavana here too!!! I love the cinnamon and raspberry tea from there!! The masala chai version is awesome too!!! They always give out tea samples when you pass the store, so the store front is always crowded


  I tried like 6 different teas yesterday and left with the Wild Orange Blossom one. Bought 5oz so I could get a free tin. lol
  I'll have to try the Masala Chai one, I'm a sucker for chai.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I tried like 6 different teas yesterday and left with the Wild Orange Blossom one. Bought 5oz so I could get a free tin. lol
> I'll have to try the Masala Chai one, I'm a sucker for chai.


  Orange Blossom!! Let me know how you like it Buddy! Yeah I do that too for that tin!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone!


  Good morning Naomi.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Orange Blossom!! Let me know how you like it Buddy! Yeah I do that too for that tin!!


  I like it! I drank 2 cups last night whilst catching up on TWD & AHS.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Naomi.


  Morning Vandekamp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good weekend?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy! Have a good weekend?
> I discovered a new store in the mall yesterday that I think I'm going to be spending lots of dough in. It's a tea store called Teavana. How I never noticed this being it's next to Sephora is beyond me, but being the tea whore that I am, it's going to cause some trouble. lol


  Nay, I love Teavana. Their fresh brewed tea is amazing. I think it is a bit on the pricey side though but they have dozens of exotic teas from around the world. I had hope that the price would go down a bit because Starbucks bought them two years ago but that has not happened yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Vandekamp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did. Nothing really eventful but no stress either. It also helps being remote on Monday too. I love remote Mondays. I did not buy any makeup this weekend. That was good. How about you?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nay, I love Teavana. Their fresh brewed tea is amazing. I think it is a bit on the pricey side though but they have dozens of exotic teas from around the world. I had hope that the price would go down a bit because Starbucks bought them two years ago but that has not happened yet.


  I did notice them being a bit pricey, I wanted the Youthberry/Wild Orange blossom combo I tried, but being $19.95 for 2oz made me just get the WOB. I'll definitely be back though and am really excited to find that store and even more excited to see they do ebates and the cash back is 6%. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I did. Nothing really eventful but no stress either. It also helps being remote on Monday too. I love remote Mondays. I did not buy any makeup this weekend. That was good. How about you?


  It was pretty good, pretty low key just the way I like it. Hung out with a friend on Friday and then took the 'rents out for dinner on Saturday and hit the mall yesterday to get some Supergoop samples for my mom and to swatch a few things at the Chanel counter. Ended up leaving with some tea and Salon Rouge when I went to MAC for more foundation. Should of skipped SR and regretted it almost immediately.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey All! The walking dead last night is awesome!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm ready for some melt dark room tomorrow


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey All! The walking dead last night is awesome!


  I haven't watched it yet, plan to do so this evening after work. LOVE that show!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm ready for some melt dark room tomorrow


  I'm still unsure about whether or not I'm going to get it or save my pennies for the VIB sale.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still unsure about whether or not I'm going to get it or save my pennies for the VIB sale.


  Have never tried melt either bt I am intrigued by dark room. Do they charge a lot for shipping????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's Sunday


 Cold & windy but cuddled up w/hubs & Abby.  Made a nice Sunday dinner too.  Not a bad day overall.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still unsure about whether or not I'm going to get it or save my pennies for the VIB sale.


 You have been very adventurous w/trying new & different makeup Naomi.  Fun isn't it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy! Have a good weekend?
> I discovered a new store in the mall yesterday that I think I'm going to be spending lots of dough in. It's a tea store called Teavana. How I never noticed this being it's next to Sephora is beyond me, but being the *tea whore* that I am, it's going to cause some trouble. lol


  Who knew?  Me too Naomi.  I drink coffee from time-time but tea is my beverage of choice.  I love brewing a 
   favorite tea, putting it in a fancy tea pot and enjoying afternoon tea.  Nothing better!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Have never tried melt either bt I am intrigued by dark room. Do they charge a lot for shipping????


  Yeah, something ridiculous like $7 if I recall. I think they're okay, I hated the formula for By Starlight, it was so dry and the colour looks NOTHING like the site pic. DGAF was okay, but I was not wowed and again not colour accurate to the site pic. Blow has the best formula of all of them, but it's not amazing. It's nice and creamy, but nothing that made me ooh and aah over it. The smell of all the ones I've gotten is horrible, I don't know why people have ever said cupcakes and the packaging feels kinda cheap, kinda like how the Osbournes lippy packaging felt. Their CS is awesome though and they get you your items super quickly, but I think $19 is a bit much for their lippies and I'm slightly hesitant to buy more after Blow-Gate


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Who knew?  Me too Naomi.  I drink coffee for time-time but tea is my beverage of choice.  I love brewing a favorite
> tea, putting it in a fancy tea pot and enjoying afternoon tea.  Nothing better!!!


  Nothing better at all! I even keep an electric tea pot here in the office so I can have afternoon tea everyday. I like coffee and usually have a cup in the morning, but tea is my true love.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You have been very adventurous w/trying new & different makeup Naomi.  Fun isn't it?


  I'm having a blast with it! I'm now totally in love with the Rouge Gs.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was pretty good, pretty low key just the way I like it. Hung out with a friend on Friday and then took the 'rents out for dinner on Saturday and hit the mall yesterday to get some Supergoop samples for my mom and to swatch a few things at the Chanel counter. Ended up leaving with some tea and Salon Rouge when I went to MAC for more foundation. Should of skipped SR and regretted it almost immediately.


  SR wss not for me either. I am with you on that one. It did not look right on me. However, I am fairly certain you will like Kinky. It is a beautiful red and I know you like reds. It is a smoother version of Ruby Woo IMO mixed with RRW.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, something ridiculous like $7 if I recall. I think they're okay, I hated the formula for By Starlight, it was so dry and the colour looks NOTHING like the site pic. DGAF was okay, but I was not wowed and again not colour accurate to the site pic. Blow has the best formula of all of them, but it's not amazing. It's nice and creamy, but nothing that made me ooh and aah over it. The smell of all the ones I've gotten is horrible, I don't know why people have ever said cupcakes and the packaging feels kinda cheap, kinda like how the Osbournes lippy packaging felt. Their CS is awesome though and they get you your items super quickly, but I think $19 is a bit much for their lippies and I'm slightly hesitate to buy more after Blow-Gate








 Thanks Buddy! Skip it is!! I am quite sensitive to smell in lippies!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> SR wss not for me either. I am with you on that one. It did not look right on me. However, I am fairly certain you will like Kinky. It is a beautiful red and I know you like reds. It is a smoother version of Ruby Woo IMO mixed with RRW.


  I do not like Ruby Woo actually! There is something about it that always keeps me from buying it when I've tried it on. I'm still real torn on Kinky I think because I just got Garconne and am so smitten with it it's unreal. I think SR looks nice on, but I sure didn't need it and it's not all that different from anything.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Buddy! Skip it is!! I am quite sensitive to smell in lippies!!!


  I think I'm skipping too, the colour is beautiful but it looks like Pure Heroine which I have and while I'm not fond of the PH formula I could probably make it work if I tried.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do not like Ruby Woo actually! There is something about it that always keeps me from buying it when I've tried it on. I'm still real torn on Kinky I think because I just got Garconne and am so smitten with it it's unreal. I think SR looks nice on, but I sure didn't need it and it's not all that different from anything.


  SR is totally dupable.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> SR is totally dupable.


  Totally.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

So, I'm thinking my VIB haul is going to be pretty small with just a Beauty Blender and maybe a Rouge G if Leslie is not restocked by then.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll get my fanny today. My VIB haul is pretty small too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my fanny today. My VIB haul is pretty small too.


  Oh Fanny is beautiful! I'm sure it's going to look gorgeous on you, Charisma!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my fanny today. My VIB haul is pretty small too.








  I am 100% certain you will love it and 100% positive you will rock the heck out of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nothing better at all! I even keep an electric tea pot here in the office so I can have afternoon tea everyday. I like coffee and usually have a cup in the morning, but tea is my true love.


    Chai Latte comes to mind right now---must go make one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm having a blast with it! I'm now totally in love with the Rouge Gs.


   Well apparently they love you back because you look beyond amazing in Garconne!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Chai Latte comes to mind right now---must go make one!!!


  Mmmm..... I love Chai Lattes!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well apparently they love you back because you look beyond amazing in Garconne!!!








 Thanks Meddy, you're too kind.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Fanny is beautiful! I'm sure it's going to look gorgeous on you, Charisma!


 Guerlain Lippies are very addicting! Lol. Speaking of chai, we have a gelato place here that serves vanilla chai gelato! Yum


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, I'm thinking my VIB haul is going to be pretty small with just a Beauty Blender and maybe a Rouge G if Leslie is not restocked by then.
> YES----Geraldine if Leslie is not restocked!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  Hope you love Fanny!!!!  I'm scaling back my VIBR cart to mostly skincare items.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Guerlain Lippies are very addicting! Lol. Speaking of chai, we have a gelato place here that serves *vanilla chai gelato*! Yum








that sounds heavenly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Meddy, you're too kind.


 Tis true love!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Guerlain Lippies are very addicting! Lol. Speaking of chai, we have a gelato place here that serves *vanilla chai gelato!* Yum


   Now that's just mean Charisma---now I want vanilla chai gelato


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Now that's just mean Charisma---now I want vanilla chai gelato:shock:  [/COLOR]:haha:


 It's a good flavor for fall. VIB rouge cart are mostly skin care too!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Now that's just mean Charisma---now I want vanilla chai gelato








 me too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning! I see you're all getting you VIB list together do you have to be a VIB to be able to get the discount? Cause I'm not VIB yet


----------



## jenise (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning! I see you're all getting you VIB list together do you have to be a VIB to be able to get the discount? Cause I'm not VIB yet :crybaby:


 Yes or have a friend who's a VIB lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning! I see you're all getting you VIB list together do you have to be a VIB to be able to get the discount? Cause I'm not VIB yet


  Good morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm not VIB either, but a kind soul gave me their friend code.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well if there is any kind souls out there that have an extra code PM me


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning! I see you're all getting you VIB list together do you have to be a VIB to be able to get the discount? Cause I'm not VIB yet :crybaby:


 I got your back Love. You can have my friend code!:bouquet:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got your back Love. You can have my friend code!








Yay!! Thanks Girl


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :cheer: Yay!! Thanks Girl


 Sending  Pm!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got your back Love. You can have my friend code!


  ^^^^^one of the 8 million reasons I love Specktra.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Thanks Girl


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Brows
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *SassyWonder*
> 
> ...


  Love my Specktra Sisters


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Love my Specktra Sisters :grouphug:


 Love my Specktra Fam!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Love my Specktra Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Cold & windy but cuddled up w/hubs & Abby.  Made a nice Sunday dinner too.  Not a bad day overall.[/COLOR]


Sounds lovely!   





rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning! I see you're all getting you VIB list together do you have to be a VIB to be able to get the discount? Cause I'm not VIB yet :crybaby:


I may have a code for you   Nvm you got one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Been wearing SR all day today and noticed it hasn't dried my lips out as much as mattes normally do, but I still think it's getting the ol' heave-ho.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Been wearing SR all day today and noticed it hasn't dried my lips out as much as mattes normally do, but I still think it's getting the ol' heave-ho.


It is a good matte and aww SR loves you though lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a good matte and aww SR loves you though lol


  I've been kinda ticked at myself for buying it since yesterday and even wearing it today did not make me excited about owning it. I love the colour and think it's a beautiful lippy and I like the texture, but I never should of bought it even though I have nothing negative to say about it besides the fact that it's dupeable. I don't know what my deal is.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been kinda ticked at myself for buying it since yesterday and even wearing it today did not make me excited about owning it. I love the colour and think it's a beautiful lippy and I like the texture, but I never should of bought it even though I have nothing negative to say about it besides the fact that it's dupeable. I don't know what my deal is.


 lol happens esp when we know we really don't need it!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been kinda ticked at myself for buying it since yesterday and even wearing it today did not make me excited about owning it. I love the colour and think it's a beautiful lippy and I like the texture, but I never should of bought it even though I have nothing negative to say about it besides the fact that it's dupeable. I don't know what my deal is.


You are too fancy for MAC now lol you've been tainted by fancy lippies hahaha  However maybe that's why you are having an issue, because you are mad at yourself for buying.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> However maybe that's why you are having an issue, because you are mad at yourself for buying.








Fancy lips @NaomiH


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> :haha: Fancy lips @NaomiH


So fancy retty:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm thinking I may go ahead and get Vice 3. I've been using my Vice 2 quite a bit in the last little while. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

So finally OCC contacted my sister. She won Lydia lip tar and pencil   She is giving them to me ompom:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So fancy


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is giving them to me


Oh how nice of her! That's awesome she won!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is giving them to me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is giving them to me


  Lucky!!! I was trying it win it but I was too late


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking I may go ahead and get Vice 3. I've been using my Vice 2 quite a bit in the last little while. Decisions decisions...


The Vice 3 is lush! Love it and is on my list to buy.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol happens esp when we know we really don't need it!!


  I think that's what it is! Sure didn't need it. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh how nice of her! That's awesome she won!





rocksteadybaby said:


> Lucky!!! I was trying it win it but I was too late :haha:


I made her answer the question :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Vice 3 is lush! Love it and is on my list to buy.


  I was looking at that palette


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Fancy lips @NaomiH








 you guys! 


  Those are some fancy ass lippies that make you feel like the fanciest of all the peeps in the hood, but I still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MAC!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was looking at that palette


 
  It looks so nice! Good amount of neutrals vs. jewel tones. Wish I was VIB! haha


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Been wearing SR all day today and noticed it hasn't dried my lips out as much as mattes normally do, but I still think it's getting the ol' heave-ho.


 



  I wore SR for the first time yesterday and while I'm sure I have a dupe or three, it'll probably be my emergency "forgot a pretty lippie" in my makeup bag for the holidays. It's got some stiff competition with the ColourPop lippie stix, I just got my shipping confirmation for Frida and Ellarie (and my liners!).


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I wore SR for the first time yesterday and while I'm sure I have a dupe or three, I'm sure it'll be attached to my hip during the holidays. It's got some stiff competition with the ColourPop lippie stix, I just got my shipping confirmation for Frida and Ellarie (and my liners!).


  Oh I'm sure it looked lovely on you too! I have yet to try anything ColourPop.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> you guys!    Those are some fancy ass lippies that make you feel like the fanciest of all the peeps in the hood, but I still   my MAC!


:lmao: that is how you should feel in fancy lippies retty:  





rocksteadybaby said:


> I was looking at that palette


It is so pretty.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It looks so nice! Good amount of neutrals vs. jewel tones. Wish I was VIB! haha


 I have a code for you Crimson  if you need one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I wore SR for the first time yesterday and while I'm sure I have a dupe or three, it'll probably be my emergency "forgot a pretty lippie" in my makeup bag for the holidays. It's got some stiff competition with the ColourPop lippie stix, I just got my shipping confirmation for Frida and Ellarie (and my liners!). ompom:





NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm sure it looked lovely on you too! I have yet to try anything ColourPop.


Colourpop is ! I love them.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a code for you Crimson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That and the packaging is so hefty you could probably knock someone out with the tube if you threw it at them.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Colourpop is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I may or may not give them a shot one day if I deem them fancy enough for my lips. Cause I'm all fancy now and stuff.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a code for you Crimson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you!!! If I decide to pick it up, I'll pm you. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I may or may not give them a shot one day if I deem them fancy enough for my lips. Cause I'm all fancy now and stuff. :lol:


I knew it :lol: Naomi = Fancy  





NaomiH said:


> That and the packaging is so hefty you could probably knock someone out with the tube if you threw it at them. :haha:


I may be fancy come the end of November lol. Is it really heavy packaging, that makes it feel worth it?  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That is so nice of you!!! If I decide to pick it up, I'll pm you. Thanks!!!


You are welcome Crimson


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are welcome Crimson


  You know it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It definitely has some weight to it and they are bigger than the MAC tubes in length and width. (The Rouge G L'extraits are a bit bigger and heavier than the Rouge G's.)I had heard they were heavy, but didn't expect just how heavy. All the weight is in the lid though since it houses the mirror that pops out once you pull the top off so once you're just holding the actual lippy in hand it feels more normal lipstick weight. I honestly think the formula alone makes it worth the cost, but of course the chic packaging adds to it.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey there ladies! Just popping in  stayed home from work today with my daughter. We just got back from the doctor and she has strep   speaking of fancy lipsticks, has anyone tried Lipstick Queen? Glad you are liking your Rouge G's @NaomiH!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! Just popping in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, poor kiddo! I hope she gets better soon, strep is such a miserable thing to have. 
  I have not tried LQ, but I've been tempted. 
  Hope you're doing well Melrose!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

I sure hope Leslie lasts until Thursday, I wants my discount darn it! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! Just popping in  stayed home from work today with my daughter. We just got back from the doctor and she has strep   speaking of fancy lipsticks, has anyone tried Lipstick Queen? Glad you are liking your Rouge G's @NaomiH!


May she recover soon :hug: I've sampled Lipstick Queen. They are kinda sheer but very nice on.  





NaomiH said:


> You know it!    It definitely has some weight to it and they are bigger than the MAC tubes in length and height. (The Rouge G L'extraits are a bit bigger and heavier than the Rouge G's.)I had heard they were heavy, but didn't expect just how heavy. All the weight is in the lid though since it houses the mirror that pops out once you pull the top off so once you're just holding the actual lippy in hand it feels more normal lipstick weight. I honestly think the formula alone makes it worth the cost, but of course the chic packaging adds to it.


Well hot damn Naomi. I should try these...right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope Leslie lasts until Thursday, I wants my discount darn it! lol


It better!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, poor kiddo! I hope she gets better soon, strep is such a miserable thing to have.  I have not tried LQ, but I've been tempted.  Hope you're doing well Melrose!


 Thanks girl! She's a cool little 7 year old. This is actually her 3rd time having strep since age 5! She handles it really well. I actually just bought my first LQ lipstick. $50 for a lippie! I never thought I'd see the day, lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks girl! She's a cool little 7 year old. This is actually her 3rd time having strep since age 5! She handles it really well. I actually just bought my first LQ lipstick. $50 for a lippie! I never thought I'd see the day, lol


  I'm glad she handles it well. 
  Girl, I feel you on never thinking you'd spend that much on a lipstick! I always scoffed at it and now I'm sitting here making a list of others I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Which one did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better!


  Yeah!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well hot damn Naomi. I should try these...right?


  I think they are definitely worth a try, especially if you can snag one during a sale to help take some of the edge off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got your back Love. You can have my friend code!






I love the kind ladies of Specktra!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! Just popping in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I hope your little one feels better soon!!!
   Until now, I don't think I've ever heard of Lipstick Queen, but I just Googled it.  Fab!!!
   I'm loving Rouge G and have for a while now.  I decided to wear  *Rouge Parade* 820 today.  What an amazing red!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think they are definitely worth a try, especially if you can snag one during a sale to help take some of the edge off.


So far the sale is a no go for me.  But I will still take a gander. I have been very curious since you bought some fancier things lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope your little one feels better soon!!!
> Until now, I don't think I've ever heard of Lipstick Queen, but I just Googled it.  Fab!!!
> I'm loving Rouge G and have for a while now.  I decided to wear  *Rouge Parade 820 today.  What an amazing red!*


  No don't say that! Then I'll want it again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope Leslie lasts until Thursday, I wants my discount darn it! lol


   It won't if you keep talking about it cause folks will then become interested.  Rather--that is the ugliest lippie ever!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It won't if you keep talking about it cause folks will then become interested.  Rather--that is the ugliest lippie ever!


  Hideous! What the heck was NARS thinking making a lipstick that ugly?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It won't if you keep talking about it cause folks will then become interested.  Rather--that is the ugliest lippie ever!:haha: [/COLOR]





NaomiH said:


> Hideous! What the heck was NARS thinking making a lipstick that ugly? :haha:


ooh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No don't say that! Then I'll want it again!


  I wish I could get a good pic but I don't have the patience!  It is so awesome---I don't even feel like I have anything on my lips and the color is OFF the Charts!!
  BTW, the latest tracking on my TF Velvet Cherry & Chanel Foudroyante says "package out for postoffice delivery" which means it's first going to my small town 
   postoffice and then to me.  I probably won't get them until Wednesday or Thursday...but at least I'll get them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hideous! What the heck was NARS thinking making a lipstick that ugly?


    Wouldn't be caught dead wearing that one!!!  Ugly lipsticks, and the people who by them-----new book title


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I will still take a gander. I have been very curious since you bought some fancier things lol


  There's always other sales down the line!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I will still take a gander. I have been very curious since you bought some fancier things lol


   I'm feeling makeup overload---just getting a couple of skin care items and for sure staying away from ugly lipstick!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wish I could get a good pic but I don't have the patience!  It is so awesome---I don't even feel like I have anything on my lips and the color is OFF the Charts!!
> BTW, the latest tracking on my TF Velvet Cherry & Chanel Foudroyante says "package out for postoffice delivery" which means it's first going to my small town
> postoffice and then to me.  I probably won't get them until Wednesday or Thursday...but at least I'll get them!!!


  It's hard taking pics or yourself! Thank heavens for the semi decent front facing camera on my phone. lol
  I love how with Garconne once it's on you'd never even know it was there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I may still grab 820, I'm pretty weak. lol
  Yay for finally getting your lippies, but boo for it being Wed or Thurs!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wouldn't be caught dead wearing that one!!!  Ugly lipsticks, and the people who by them-----new book title


  Not in a million years! I've since removed it from my cart.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's always other sales down the line!


That is true 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm feeling makeup overload---just getting a couple of skin care items and for sure staying away from ugly lipstick!!![/COLOR]


All the Nars Audacious lipsticks suck...drying and ugly too   :lol:  





NaomiH said:


> Not in a million years! I've since removed it from my cart. ooh:


Good...tis the ugliest lippie ever


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not in a million years! I've since removed it from my cart. ooh:


 I looked and its absolutely horrid...  OMG!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good...tis the ugliest lippie ever


  Horrible! I swatched a few yesterday and it might as well of been Cover Girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I looked and its absolutely horrid... OMG!


  Makes me


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Makes me


 I have Fanny in my cart but just saw it dupes for Givenchy Framboise with I have and neglected.:thud:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have Fanny in my cart but just saw it dupes for Givenchy Framboise with I have and neglected.:thud:


 Just got my fanny if it's dupe of Givenchy framboise I'm removing that off my cart


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just got my fanny if it's dupe of Givenchy framboise I'm removing that off my cart


 pretty darn close but I will say Framboise is amazing!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have Fanny in my cart but just saw it dupes for Givenchy Framboise with I have and neglected.


  Fanny looks gorg, but I'd skip it if you have a dupe of it already. Can you maybe compare them at the counter.?


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Fanny looks gorg, but I'd skip it if you have a dupe of it already. Can you maybe compare them at the counter.?


 Good idea! Hopefully before the 6th!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, I did my monthly Sephora order today. I just couldn't wait for the sale (so I'll likely have a code if anyone wants it). I ordered the KVD lippie set, plus KVD Poe, the Bite Beauty lip crayon in Cognac and some Clinque acne gel. I'm excited.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad she handles it well.  Girl, I feel you on never thinking you'd spend that much on a lipstick! I always scoffed at it and now I'm sitting here making a list of others I want. :haha:   Which one did you get?


 I got a new one from the silver screen collection that just launched. It's called... Wait, you gotta shout it out, "STELLA!" It's purple. I couldn't help myself :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I got a new one from the silver screen collection that just launched. It's called... Wait, you gotta shout it out, "STELLA!" It's purple. I couldn't help myself


  Oh I was eyeing that one on the site earlier! Let us know how you like it and I totally think of Marlon Brando looking all hot in that white t-shirt yelling "STELLA" every time I see that name anywhere. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Well, I did my monthly Sephora order today. I just couldn't wait for the sale (so I'll likely have a code if anyone wants it). I ordered the KVD lippie set, plus KVD Poe, the Bite Beauty lip crayon in Cognac and some Clinque acne gel. I'm excited.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Well, I did my monthly Sephora order today. I just couldn't wait for the sale (so I'll likely have a code if anyone wants it). I ordered the KVD lippie set, plus KVD Poe, the Bite Beauty lip crayon in Cognac and some Clinque acne gel. I'm excited.


  Great haul


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Had to!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I was eyeing that one on the site earlier! Let us know how you like it and I totally think of Marlon Brando looking all hot in that white t-shirt yelling "STELLA" every time I see that name anywhere. lol


 Lol, yes!!! When I got home from ulta and put it on I showed the hubby and shouted "STELLA" the hubby just gave me that "you big ass dork look" lol! He knows me too well. I blame him though. He bought me a subscription to ELLE magazine and that's where I saw the lippie. It kinda reminds me of violetta but it has a teal undertone if that makes sense? I also, understand why it's $50. I've never had a lipstick that feels like this on my extremely dry lips. Also, it seems to reflect the light. It's a very different formula than mac, chanel, dior, etc.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Had to!


:lol:


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Had to!


 LOVE IT!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, yes!!! When I got home from ulta and put it on I showed the hubby and shouted "STELLA" the hubby just gave me that "you big ass dork look" lol! He knows me too well. I blame him though. He bought me a subscription to ELLE magazine and that's where I saw the lippie. It kinda reminds me of violetta but it has a teal undertone if that makes sense? I also, understand why it's $50. I've never had a lipstick that feels like this on my extremely dry lips. Also, it seems to reflect the light. It's a very different formula than mac, chanel, dior, etc.


  Sounds dreamy! I'll have to check it out!
  I feel the same about my Rouge G I got, my lips are pretty dry also but it goes on so smoothly, isn't drying and actually feels a bit hydrating.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds dreamy! I'll have to check it out! I feel the same about my Rouge G I got, my lips are pretty dry also but it goes on so smoothly, isn't drying and actually feels a bit hydrating.


 We gotta watch it with these expensive lippies. Once you start buying them, there's no turning back :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> We gotta watch it with these expensive lippies. Once you start buying them, there's no turning back


  Right? I'm already sitting here wondering why I took this long to skip on over to the dark side and am trying to come up with ways to justify more fancy ass lippies.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am trying to resist these rouge g's and its so difficult. But I really don't need any. So far I have nothing in my cart for the VIB sale!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I am trying to resist these rouge g's and its so difficult. But I really don't need any. So far I have nothing in my cart for the VIB sale!


Add stuff babe lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I am trying to resist these rouge g's and its so difficult. But I really don't need any. So far I have nothing in my cart for the VIB sale!


  None of us ever needs any of it, but it sure doesn't ever stop us!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there ladies! Just popping in  stayed home from work today with my daughter. We just got back from the doctor and she has strep   speaking of fancy lipsticks, has anyone tried Lipstick Queen? Glad you are liking your Rouge G's @NaomiH![/quote/]  Hi Melrose,  I have one lipstick queen l/s in medieval -- it's more like a tinted balm.. which I think it's supposed to be..  I know the brand has more opaque ones...the one I got wasn't worth the price.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Melrose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Melrose, I have one lipstick queen l/s in medieval -- it's more like a tinted balm.. which I think it's supposed to be.. I know the brand has more opaque ones...the one I got wasn't worth the price.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Told us girl, you'll get hooked! They're $50 for a reason.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Told us girl, you'll get hooked! They're $50 for a reason.


  I'm seeing that now and I did totally get hooked, they're fabulous!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm seeing that now and I did totally get hooked, they're fabulous!


 The packaging is everything too!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  [@]Melrose[/@]  I saw the lipstick queen lippe you got--- was that from Barneys?   It's totally different the one I got.... I didn't know Medievel was a tinted balm which I paid I think $28.00 for...  I've heard a lot of good stuff about the lippies... I do have a lippie from Poppy King the founder of L/s queen and I love it.  It was JCrew exclusive


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

I love lipstick, but I don't think I could pay $50 for one lipstick. Like $35 is the upper limit for me. And I only own one lipstick at that price (YSL lip stain).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm seeing that now and I did totally get hooked, they're fabulous!


So what's a must have?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love lipstick, but I don't think I could pay $50 for one lipstick. Like $35 is the upper limit for me. And I only own one lipstick at that price (YSL lip stain).


 You can treat it for yourself as a Christmas present. Just once a year purchase is totally fine. Also to take advantage of sales is also a major factor. The great thing with these brands their limited edition usually gets repromoted and they're not super limited in quantities like Mac does.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You can treat it for yourself as a Christmas present. Just once a year purchase is totally fine. Also to take advantage of sales is also a major factor. The great thing with these brands their limited edition usually gets repromoted and they're not super limited in quantities like Mac does.


  Enabler!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The packaging is everything too!


Yeah it is!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love lipstick, but I don't think I could pay $50 for one lipstick. Like $35 is the upper limit for me. And I only own one lipstick at that price (YSL lip stain).


 I didn't ever think I would but then I felt a bit adventurous and took the leap.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So what's a must have?


Well, I only have two, so I might not be the best person to ask.  Lol I do think Greta would be lovely on you though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 3, 2014)

So I've came to the conclusion that I've been wearing too dark foundation for a while. I've been testing out NARS Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc for about a week or so, I like the formula. But then I looked in the car mirror the other day... OOMPA LOOMPA. Guess I'll be trying Siberia, even though that looks like it'll be too light for me..

  Had the same thing happen with Studio Fix Fluid in NW13. Not quite as dark on me as Mont Blanc, but still too dark. MAC Matchmaster in 1.0 is a decent match though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do think Greta would be lovely on you though.


  That is why I am asking you lol the others will enable me to all heck haha
  Greta, oh my that is beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is why I am asking you lol the others will enable me to all heck haha Greta, oh my that is beautiful


Yeah it is! I hope they restock it soon because it's on my list.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 3, 2014)

Audrey is here! Wearing it tomorrow night for sure. ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Audrey is here! Wearing it tomorrow night for sure.


  Picture when you wear it tomorrow please


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Audrey is here! Wearing it tomorrow night for sure. ompom:


Yay! Enjoy! I bet you'll look beautiful in it!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

You guys. I have to share this. I finally managed to do a decent cat-eye with KVD's liquid liner.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> You guys. I have to share this. I finally managed to do a decent cat-eye with KVD's liquid liner.


Beautiful! Nice wing


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful! Nice wing


  This is seriously my first time getting the wing right. I'm so proud!!!! I've been trying to figure this out for months. I finally figured it out while watching KVD videos on youtube last night.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> You guys. I have to share this. I finally managed to do a decent cat-eye with KVD's liquid liner.


Beautiful


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks guys!

  Oh, get this. So one of the colors in the new KVD palette kind of sucks. It's called Gothica and it's a glittery purple. Except, it's like ALL glitter. It doesn't adhere to the eye very well and there's mega fallout. I tried putting it on with several different brushes, even tried just patting it in and it was kind of a no go. I'm not going to return the whole palette over one bad shadow, but I'm kind of dissapointed. It looked so pretty in the pan!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> This is seriously my first time getting the wing right. I'm so proud!!!! I've been trying to figure this out for months. I finally figured it out while watching KVD videos on youtube last night.


The wing struggle is real! I'm real hit or miss with mine.  Sometimes they look great and other times I just get sad looking at them.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks guys!  Oh, get this. So one of the colors in the new KVD palette kind of sucks. It's called Gothica and it's a glittery purple. Except, it's like ALL glitter. It doesn't adhere to the eye very well and there's mega fallout. I tried putting it on with several different brushes, even tried just patting it in and it was kind of a no go. I'm not going to return the whole palette over one bad shadow, but I'm kind of dissapointed. It looked so pretty in the pan!


Well that sucks. At least the others don't suck.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks guys!  Oh, get this. So one of the colors in the new KVD palette kind of sucks. It's called Gothica and it's a glittery purple. Except, it's like ALL glitter. It doesn't adhere to the eye very well and there's mega fallout. I tried putting it on with several different brushes, even tried just patting it in and it was kind of a no go. I'm not going to return the whole palette over one bad shadow, but I'm kind of dissapointed. It looked so pretty in the pan!


 That stinks, but at least the whole palette isn't a dud


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

I hate it when you're in a good mood and then someone just has to come along and jack it up. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it when you're in a good mood and then someone just has to come along and jack it up. :sigh:


:hug: forget about them


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: forget about them


I'm going to sit here watching Saturday Night Fever and try to. :hug:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That stinks, but at least the whole palette isn't a dud


  This is true. It appears to be just that one shadow. If the whole palette was a dud I would have returned it.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it when you're in a good mood and then someone just has to come along and jack it up.


  Aww what happened?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to sit here watching Saturday Night Fever and try to. :hug:


Saturday Night Fever is a good movie. Love John Travolta  :kiss: don't worry about anything. Enjoy the movie


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it when you're in a good mood and then someone just has to come along and jack it up.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Aww what happened?


Nothing too bad, just got kinda upset over something  someone said.  I'll be okay now that I have a little bowl of chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nothing too bad, just got kinda upset over something  someone said.  I'll be okay now that I have a little bowl of chocolate covered almonds.


Chocolate covered almonds :yum:


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Melrose[/@]  I saw the lipstick queen lippe you got--- was that from Barneys?   It's totally different the one I got.... I didn't know Medievel was a tinted balm which I paid I think $28.00 for...  I've heard a lot of good stuff about the lippies... I do have a lippie from Poppy King the founder of L/s queen and I love it.  It was JCrew exclusive


 The one I got was from ulta but barneys does carry them as well. You are right, some seem very sheer like a balm but the $45- $50 ones seem to be extremely pigmented and very hydrating as well. The ones in the velvet rope collection are really pretty as well. I also bought another one called Let them Eat Cake. It's like a lipstick version of mac's Rags to Riches dazzleglass. However, once I got it home, I discovered the tube was totally broken. I couldn't even get the lipstick out of the case! Once I messed with it a bit, the plastic bullet inside the metal came out and I saw that not only did I have a lipstick case that completely non functional ( broken in 3 places) but it was used as well! YUCK!!! I don't understand why I seem to have this kind of bad luck/ issues with Ulta


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> You guys. I have to share this. I finally managed to do a decent cat-eye with KVD's liquid liner.


  Beautiful


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> The one I got was from ulta but barneys does carry them as well. You are right, some seem very sheer like a balm but the $45- $50 ones seem to be extremely pigmented and very hydrating as well. The ones in the velvet rope collection are really pretty as well. I also bought another one called Let them Eat Cake. It's like a lipstick version of mac's Rags to Riches dazzleglass. However, once I got it home, I discovered the tube was totally broken. I couldn't even get the lipstick out of the case! Once I messed with it a bit, the plastic bullet inside the metal came out and I saw that not only did I have a lipstick case that completely non functional ( broken in 3 places) but it was used as well! YUCK!!! I don't understand why I seem to have this kind of bad luck/ issues with Ulta


  Ewww... They sent you a used one!?!  That's so gross!  I hope they send you a new one ASAP!  Were you able to use the 20% off coupon?  You definitely have had bad luck with Ulta lately...didn't they ignore you in store one time and when your husband went--- the SAs  were fawning all over him.  When you get your replacement please let me know what you think of it


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> The one I got was from ulta but barneys does carry them as well. You are right, some seem very sheer like a balm but the $45- $50 ones seem to be extremely pigmented and very hydrating as well. The ones in the velvet rope collection are really pretty as well. I also bought another one called Let them Eat Cake. It's like a lipstick version of mac's Rags to Riches dazzleglass. However, once I got it home, I discovered the tube was totally broken. I couldn't even get the lipstick out of the case! Once I messed with it a bit, the plastic bullet inside the metal came out and I saw that not only did I have a lipstick case that completely non functional ( broken in 3 places) but it was used as well! YUCK!!! I don't understand why I seem to have this kind of bad luck/ issues with Ulta


A used one?


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ewww... They sent you a used one!?!  That's so gross!  I hope they send you a new one ASAP!  Were you able to use the 20% off coupon?  You definitely have had bad luck with Ulta lately...didn't they ignore you in store one time and when your husband went--- the SAs  were fawning all over him.  When you get your replacement please let me know what you think of it


 No, I bought it in store! I probably should have ordered it, likely would have had better luck. And yes, I did use my  coupon. It was such a disappointing experience. It just reminded me why I've avoided Ulta. Too many bad experiences. Well, that AND the hubby incident, lol.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A used one?


 :lmao: yes, totally gross! I couldn't believe it. Well, the sad part was I actually could believe it. Wasn't that surprised really. Took it right back the next day.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No, I bought it in store! I probably should have ordered it, likely would have had better luck. And yes, I did use my coupon. It was such a disappointing experience. It just reminded me why I've avoided Ulta. Too many bad experiences. Well, that AND the hubby incident, lol.


  I'm not a fan of Ulta either, especially after hearing your experience. I just think Sephora is a better store. Better selection, better customer service.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :lmao: yes, totally gross! I couldn't believe it. Well, the sad part was I actually could believe it. Wasn't that surprised really. Took it right back the next day.


That is so gross! I'm sorry you've had such bad experiences at Ulta.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not a fan of Ulta either, especially after hearing your experience. I just think Sephora is a better store. Better selection, better customer service.


  I agree. Sephora is usually better staffed and provides better customer service. I cannot say that about Ulta. I don't shop at Ulta often but I have not been impressed when I had gone there.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree. Sephora is usually better staffed and provides better customer service. I cannot say that about Ulta. I don't shop at Ulta often but I have not been impressed when I had gone there.


  Although I do hold a grudge against Sephora for not hiring me. They didn't even call me in for an interview. Ulta did, though. 

  And I have plenty of experience!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Although I do hold a grudge against Sephora for not hiring me. They didn't even call me in for an interview. Ulta did, though.   And I have plenty of experience!


  I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like that a manager who was devoid of professionalism and courtesy.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Sounds like that a manager who was devoid of professionalism and courtesy.


  Maybe? I dunno. I never saw anyone in person. i applied online. I mean, i have over ten years of retail experience including management experience. I'm way over qualified for a simple sales associate job. Whatever. I don't really want to work retail anymore, too much standing on your feet. 

  OH! This reminds me. My school had a teacher quit and I can't restart my Esthetics program until January. I'm bummed. I was hoping to start in November.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Maybe? I dunno. I never saw anyone in person. i applied online. I mean, i have over ten years of retail experience including management experience. I'm way over qualified for a simple sales associate job. Whatever. I don't really want to work retail anymore, too much standing on your feet.   OH! This reminds me. My school had a teacher quit and I can't restart my Esthetics program until January. I'm bummed. I was hoping to start in November.


  Bummer. It would be nice to have some time off, right?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. It would be nice to have some time off, right?


  Yeah, the tine off is nice, and I have to move anyway so it's probably for the best. But still! I'm bummed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> :lmao: yes, totally gross! I couldn't believe it. Well, the sad part was I actually could believe it. Wasn't that surprised really. Took it right back the next day.


That's gross!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Maybe? I dunno. I never saw anyone in person. i applied online. I mean, i have over ten years of retail experience including management experience. I'm way over qualified for a simple sales associate job. Whatever. I don't really want to work retail anymore, too much standing on your feet.   OH! This reminds me. My school had a teacher quit and I can't restart my Esthetics program until January. I'm bummed. I was hoping to start in November.


I'm sorry babe. Keep your head up. Hey she/he may have quit but you retained what knowledge you learned. That means you'll be better and better


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Maybe? I dunno. I never saw anyone in person. i applied online. I mean, i have over ten years of retail experience including management experience. I'm way over qualified for a simple sales associate job. Whatever. I don't really want to work retail anymore, too much standing on your feet.   OH! This reminds me. My school had a teacher quit and I can't restart my Esthetics program until January. I'm bummed. I was hoping to start in November.


 Sorry about that  but hey it's their loss and something better will come along. I know you're bummed about your program but look at the bright side- time off during the holidays. January will be here before you know it. Wishing you the best


----------



## Melrose (Nov 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's gross!


 And that lippie was at least half used! So disgusting!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And that lippie was at least half used! So disgusting!!!


That makes it worse!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, January will be here soon. 

  Stupid question...can you put liquid eyeliner on before you put on your eyeshadow? Because I always have to redo my wings like 3-4 times and when I remove the eyeliner I remove some shadow too. I hate having to redo everything.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 3, 2014)

Melrose said:


> And that lippie was at least half used! So disgusting!!!


  EW!!!!!! I would have been so pissed.


----------



## VelvetLips (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing?
  I was just browsed through the MAC collection calendar and I think I'm done with LE items for this year.. nothing calling my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Random question.. I'm invited to a nineties party in a couple of weeks and want to do an appropriate make look. Any idea what I could wear on my lips except brown lipstick? Is there any lipstick trend apart from brown lipstick that is typically 90s?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? I was just browsed through the MAC collection calendar and I think I'm done with LE items for this year.. nothing calling my name :shock:   Random question.. I'm invited to a nineties party in a couple of weeks and want to do an appropriate make look. Any idea what I could wear on my lips except brown lipstick? Is there any lipstick trend apart from brown lipstick that is typically 90s?


I'm done with MAC for the year too.  Really frosty lips were in too, also anything black cherry.


----------



## VelvetLips (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really frosty lips were in too, also anything black cherry.


  The only frosty lipstick I have is VG Rihanna... and I'm not going to buy one for the costume because I'm not into frost but maybe I can make a regular lipstick look frosty or I'll just use the VG one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My other idea was choosing a really dark reddish brown lipstick. I could use Living Legend or VG III for that purpose. VG III is the brownest leaning lipstick I own.
  Or maybe I should by a cheap ugly glitter lipgloss that I can put on top of any lipstick? I remember being into glittery glosses back then. 

  I just don't think I'm willing to go all out and wear a Nudish brown with dark lipliner... I would look awful.

  I already bought tattoo necklace and bracelet and butterfly hair clips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> The only frosty lipstick I have is VG Rihanna... and I'm not going to buy one for the costume because I'm not into frost but maybe I can make a regular lipstick look frosty or I'll just use the VG one. eace:   My other idea was choosing a really dark reddish brown lipstick. I could use Living Legend or VG III for that purpose. VG III is the brownest leaning lipstick I own. Or maybe I should by a cheap ugly glitter lipgloss that I can put on top of any lipstick? I remember being into glittery glosses back then.   I just don't think I'm willing to go all out and wear a Nudish brown with dark lipliner... I would look awful.  I already bought tattoo necklace and bracelet and butterfly hair clips :haha:


Those lipsticks would work too actually they'd be perfect.  A cheap glittery gloss would be great on top too.  Oh I remember butterfly clips, I had a ton lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

Good Morninggggg


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Good morning beautiful ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggg


  Good morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy!


 Heyyyy buddy howdy!!just came out to get some coffee and its soooo windy today. I have half a mind to drive back home than to work #lazy :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Question, when you have a used lippy you want to get rid of when you sanitize it, do you dip it in alcohol and then wipe it off with a paper towel or let it air dry to avoid lines on the lippy from the paper towel wiping it off? I had just been doing it like I'd seen done at my MAC counter, but now I am second guessing it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyyy buddy howdy!!just came out to get some coffee and its soooo windy today. I have half a mind to drive back home than to work #lazy


  It was gloomy, cool and windy yesterday and I wanted nothing more than to go home and snuggle in bed. I say we both leave work now, go home and slack off the rest of the day. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Question, when you have a used lippy you want to get rid of when you sanitize it, do you dip it in alcohol and then wipe it off with a paper towel or let it air dry to avoid lines on the lippy from the paper towel wiping it off? I had just been doing it like I'd seen done at my MAC counter, but now I am second guessing it.


 I prefer the wiping off with tissue to air dry method!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was gloomy, cool and windy yesterday and I wanted nothing more than to go home and snuggle in bed. I say we both leave work now, go home and slack off the rest of the day. lol


 Agreed  I can actually hear the wind against my car while I drive. All I can think of is to snuggle with a cup of hot chocolate and TV!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mmmm....hot chocolate sounds delicious! I do need to play catch up on some of my shows, including Sunday's TWD.....


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I prefer the wiping off with tissue to air dry method!!!


  I do too, just seems like it gets it a bit cleaner than letting it sit and dry.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggggg





NaomiH said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies! :flower:


Good Morning


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning


  Good morning Dollykins!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Dollykins!


Naomi  hows your morning going?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's going, thanks. Yours?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's going, thanks. Yours?


It's going alright lol, I can't complain  Did you swatch those Chanel lipsticks? The uh Allure something something :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Morning!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!


   Brows Howdy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you swatch those Chanel lipsticks? The uh Allure something something


  I swatched Elegante and Foudroyante the other day. I wasn't that impressed with Elegante like I thought I would be, but really liked Foudroyante. Here's the swatches I did. Elegante is on top, NARS Deborah is the middle and Foudroyante is the bottom.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!


  Howdy Brows!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!


Morning Brows 


Vineetha said:


> Good Morning D!!!  Brows Howdy!


Morning V 


NaomiH said:


> I swatched Elegante and Foudroyante the other day. I wasn't that impressed with Elegante like I thought I would be, but really liked Foudroyante. Here's the swatches I did. Elegante is on top, NARS Deborah is the middle and Foudroyante is the bottom.


Those are pretty. Thank you  The fomula is it ok? Very glossy and sheer?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are pretty. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It seemed to be okay from the swatching. They swiped smoothly thought not quite as buttery smooth as Deborah did. I'm contemplating getting Foudroyante at some point.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Thinned out my stash by two more lippies this morning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It seemed to be okay from the swatching. They swiped smoothly thought not quite as buttery smooth as Deborah did. I'm contemplating getting Foudroyante at some point.


  Those Nars lipsticks are so worth the price. Nothing compares to how lovely they are.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay!
> 
> Those Nars lipsticks are so worth the price. Nothing compares to how lovely they are.


  I don't know, those Rouge G's are pretty magical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I do plan to grab 2 or 3 of the Nars at some point, just don't know which ones besides Leslie that I really wish to have.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, those Rouge G's are pretty magical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I bet they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That will be a difficult pick, Leslie for sure. 
  Um maybe Bette?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Sephora needs to quit messing around and restock Greta!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bet they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmm...Bette is nice, but MAYBE just MAYBE i should veer away from reds. MAYBE.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmm...Bette is nice, but MAYBE just MAYBE i should veer away from reds. MAYBE.


  MAYBE


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

@NaomiH: I really tried to skip the Heirloom Mix Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Got the Keepsakes Brown Eye Bag and Just Jewels Nail Polish...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Greta from your fancy lippies? lol
> 
> MAYBE


  Yes! From the fancy lippies! It's so purty! See? lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @NaomiH: I really tried to skip the Heirloom Mix Collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ended up getting Salon Rouge from it on Sunday myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It has since ended up in the CB though. lol
  That nail polish is really beautiful and the Brown bag looks lovely too, ENJOY!


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I ended up getting Salon Rouge from it on Sunday myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My poor wallet - as you know things are a little bit more expensive here 
Oh no, you didn't like it? It was too similar to FnF, wasn't it?
  The nail polish is awesome


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My poor wallet - as you know things are a little bit more expensive here
> Oh no, you didn't like it? It was too similar to FnF, wasn't it?
> The nail polish is awesome


  Not overly close, but kinda close. FNF is more red in tone and SR is a touch darker. It's lovely, but I impulse bought it because it was pretty when I didn't even really want it want it. (hope that makes sense)
  I am kinda wanting the polish even though I've not been all that impressed with MAC's formula on the two I have from RHPS, it's just so beautiful!


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not overly close, but kinda close. FNF is more red in tone and SR is a touch darker. It's lovely, but I impulse bought it because it was pretty when I didn't even really want it want it. (hope that makes sense)
> I am kinda wanting the polish even though I've not been all that impressed with MAC's formula on the two I have from RHPS, it's just so beautiful!


I got the polish and the eyebag even though I don't wear nail polish that often and I don't wear eyeshadow on a daily basis. I thought the things were so pretty and if I didn't get them now I might regret it later on. So I got them, maybe just to use the eyeshadow on special occasions.
  IMO the nail polish is awesome. I really like the formula, the other polish I have by MAC is Shirelle and I also like that one.
I've got some more pics (of JJ) on my blog if you need some.
  I really like it and I'm glad I bought it. I have it on my nails since sunday (not such a long time) and don't have any issues with it so far. I didn't even use a top coat... I'd say get it otherwise you might regret not getting it. It is so beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I got the polish and the eyebag even though I don't wear nail polish that often and I don't wear eyeshadow on a daily basis. I thought the things were so pretty and if I didn't get them now I might regret it later on. So I got them, maybe just to use the eyeshadow on special occasions.
> IMO the nail polish is awesome. I really like the formula, the other polish I have by MAC is Shirelle and I also like that one.
> I've got some more pics (of JJ) on my blog if you need some.
> I really like it and I'm glad I bought it. I have it on my nails since sunday (not such a long time) and don't have any issues with it so far. I didn't even use a top coat... I'd say get it otherwise you might regret not getting it. It is so beautiful!


  I just might grab it, it really is too pretty to skip and I do paint my nails quite often. I probably would of gotten one of the eye bags if I didn't already have so many pigments and things lying around, they're definitely lovely and I'm sure you'll enjoy yours when you do use it.  I don't dislike MAC's NP formula, I was just a bit disappointed in Bad Fairy, I'm liking Formidable though so maybe it was just that one polish? 


  JJ looks great n your pics, by the way.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just might grab it, it really is too pretty to skip and I do paint my nails quite often. I probably would of gotten one of the eye bags if I didn't already have so many pigments and things lying around, they're definitely lovely and I'm sure you'll enjoy yours when you do use it.  I don't dislike MAC's NP formula, I was just a bit disappointed in Bad Fairy, I'm liking Formidable though so maybe it was just that one polish?
> 
> 
> JJ looks great n your pics, by the way.


  You really should! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's also one of the cheaper products, so it's not too bad for your wallet if you get it (that was my initial thought... "Just buy the nail polish, only the nail polish - it's gorgeous and not that expensive." At least I tried... )
The pigments look beautiful as well, but I wouldn't use them, I think.
  I'll def use the mascara and the eyeliner and the ED eyeshadows are just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh, too bad you don't like BF. It seemed like an awesome polish... I've been thinking about getting that one but now it's too late, oh well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you! I took them with my mobile bec I didn't have my camera with me when I wrote that post... I'm glad you like them


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You really should!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You cell takes good pics!
  I'll try to track it down, it is sold out on MAC and isn't even listed on Nordstrom's site.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You cell takes good pics!
> I'll try to track it down, it is sold out on MAC and isn't even listed on Nordstrom's site.


Oh no! Maybe they still have it in your store?
That's strange...
  I hope you'll find it!
  It is still available here but I think 15,07$ plus shipping would be too expensive


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no! Maybe they still have it in your store?
> That's strange...
> I hope you'll find it!
> It is still available here but I think 15,07$ plus shipping would be too expensive


  They probably do, I THINK I saw it when I was at the counter the other day. I'll call around a bit after work and see if I can find it without too much trouble.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They probably do, I THINK I saw it when I was at the counter the other day. I'll call around a bit after work and see if I can find it without too much trouble.


My fingers are crossed for you and your polish!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> My fingers are crossed for you and your polish!


  Thanks! I might need it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

I know I can watch all of these episodes for free on Netflix, but I still want this because it has a fancy bust of Sherlock! LOL
  https://shop.bbc.com/us/sherlock/sherlock-complete-seasons-one-three-limited-edition-gift-set/invt/19034?utm_source=sherlockfb&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sherlockgiftset


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if I need No Faux Pas.  Meeeehhh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know I can watch all of these episodes for free on Netflix, but I still want this because it has a fancy bust of Sherlock! LOL
> https://shop.bbc.com/us/sherlock/sherlock-complete-seasons-one-three-limited-edition-gift-set/invt/19034?utm_source=sherlockfb&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sherlockgiftset


  Um I want this! 


  and look lol
  http://www.temptalia.com/best-high-end-lipsticks-lipglosses-for-your-holiday-wish-list


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Um I want this!
> 
> 
> and look lol
> http://www.temptalia.com/best-high-end-lipsticks-lipglosses-for-your-holiday-wish-list


  So do I! Then I can put the Sherlock bust on my night table and gaze into his eyes every night before bed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  JK! Or am I?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  GO TEAM ROUGE G!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm still wrecking my brain trying to get my sephora goodies ready


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm still wrecking my brain trying to get my sephora goodies ready


  I think mine is short and sweet: Leslie and the purple beauty blender.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Um I want this!
> 
> 
> and look lol
> http://www.temptalia.com/best-high-end-lipsticks-lipglosses-for-your-holiday-wish-list


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think mine is short and sweet: Leslie and the purple beauty blender.


  That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep! Unless another fancy lippy finds it's way into my cart. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think mine is short and sweet: Leslie and the purple beauty blender.


  I need to get a foundation for sure but I need to stop at the store today and get me some samples


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Unless another fancy lippy finds it's way into my cart. lol


  Fancy lips!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *So do I! Then I can put the Sherlock bust on my night table and gaze into his eyes every night before bed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's why I want it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Fancy lips!!


  I'm hooked now Brows! It's sad. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to get a foundation for sure but I need to stop at the store today and get me some samples


  I ended up chickening out and just walked over to MAC while I was in the mall and grabbed more Studio Fix. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that's why I want it lol


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I need No Faux Pas.  Meeeehhh.


 Do you have Good Kisser and/or Kelly Yum Yum?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think mine is short and sweet: Leslie and the purple beauty blender.








  Beauty Blenders are a must haves!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I ended up chickening out and just walked over to MAC while I was in the mall and grabbed more Studio Fix. lol


  You big chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting the Nars blush for sure Almeria and I was thinking of getting Bite ( holiday best bite remix)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Beauty Blenders are a must haves!


  I'm looking forward to getting one finally with the sale!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You big chicken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I swatched Almeria the other day and it's really pretty! I love the Bite matte lip crayons!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I swatched Almeria the other day and it's really pretty! *I love the Bite matte lip crayons!*


  you do lol don't say that...they suck right lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you do lol don't say that...they suck right lol


  Nope! Me likey!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Me likey!


:lol: damn


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 4, 2014)

NARS Audacious Audrey!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> NARS Audacious Audrey!


 Beautiful!! It was one of the first shades I got too!! Really pretty!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Neat! http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/13/what-when-did-our-favorite-disney-characters-get-instagram-2339944?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> NARS Audacious Audrey!


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Neat! http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10...t-instagram-2339944?lt_source=external,manual


 Cool!! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Cool!!


  Sebastian's comment on the Ariel one made me laugh out loud. So naughty. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sebastian's comment on the Ariel one made me laugh out loud. So naughty. lol


 Haha lol yes!! I just went back & read it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> NARS Audacious Audrey!


Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Neat! http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10...t-instagram-2339944?lt_source=external,manual


:lol:


----------



## Melrose (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 Wow! That's a total makeover! My kids always ask why she doesn't have eyebrows. I teach art btw. I have to explain that was the style of the time. Imagine having to pluck out all your brows! Ouch! :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive decided to go small with the Sephora VIB sale. Dont have any must need items. Just Becca pressed powder in Topaz and  Ardency Inn shadow in Peacock. Time to use up some of the pretty things I already have.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Have any of you had a lippy just fall out-of the tube at random before?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Ive decided to go small with the Sephora VIB sale. Dont have any must need items. Just Becca pressed powder in Topaz and  Ardency Inn shadow in Peacock. Time to use up some of the pretty things I already have.


Sounds like a good plan. I'm probably just grabbing a beauty blender and a lippy.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Have any of you had a lippy just fall out-of the tube at random before?


  MAC ones, definitely Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> MAC ones, definitely Buddy!! hboy:


I had RiRi Boy and I dipped it in a cup of alcohol to clean it off and it just fell out of the tube into the cup! I've never ever had that happen before.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had RiRi Boy and I dipped it in a cup of alcohol to clean it off and it just fell out of the tube into the cup! I've never ever had that happen before.


 Oh no!!! I did have few of my older Mac ones to that! But those were a little old ones though!!  were you able to salvage it????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!!! I did have few of my older Mac ones to that! But those were a little old ones though!!  were you able to salvage it????


I got it back in the tube and it looks okay with the exception of some little nicks it took in the fall. -_-


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Have any of you had a lippy just fall out-of the tube at random before?


Yup :sigh:  





NaomiH said:


> I had RiRi Boy and I dipped it in a cup of alcohol to clean it off and it just fell out of the tube into the cup! I've never ever had that happen before.


Eek


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup :sigh: Eek


So. Annoyed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So. Annoyed.


at least it was fixable and didn't completely ruin it :hug:  But I get the annoyance babe.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> at least it was fixable and didn't completely ruin it :hug:  But I get the annoyance babe.


I wouldn't be so annoyed if I was keeping it, but I sold it this morning and was getting it ready to package up. :sigh:  I messaged the buyer to let her know and see what she wants to do about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Neimans has 8% cash back right now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't be so annoyed if I was keeping it, but I sold it this morning and was getting it ready to package up. :sigh:  I messaged the buyer to let her know and see what she wants to do about it.


True, hopefully it isn't an issue for the buyer.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 4, 2014)

I usually don't like buying drugstore foundations because they rarely match, but I sucked it up and bought Revlon Colorstay in Ivory since I don't really have time to go to Sephora and get a bunch of samples. It's dark and I'm in my room, but so far it's looking like a decent match. Yay!

  I'm debating getting the Estee Lauder lipstick sampler. I've always really loved Estee Lauder lipsticks (they smell soooo good and they're so creamy) so I think it would be a good deal, especially if I pick it up with a code. But that, with the Vice 3, even with the code would be $80.. I just don't know if I can swing that right now  but it's the only other thing I'm really interested in, other than maybe Sebastian lip tar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>






 Peed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

What do y'all use Radiant Light ambient powder for? All over or cheek highlight?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Wow! That's a total makeover! My kids always ask why she doesn't have eyebrows. I teach art btw. I have to explain that was the style of the time.* Imagine having to pluck out all your brows! Ouch! *:haha:


Yeah.... No thank you! Lol


----------



## jenise (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What do y'all use Radiant Light ambient powder for? All over or cheek highlight?


 I've actually used it both ways!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What do y'all use Radiant Light ambient powder for? All over or cheek highlight?


 Works either way for me too buddy!! But usually i use radiant as a subtle bronzer/ highlighter and dimlight all over as finishing powder!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I usually don't like buying drugstore foundations because they rarely match, but I sucked it up and bought Revlon Colorstay in Ivory since I don't really have time to go to Sephora and get a bunch of samples. It's dark and I'm in my room, but so far it's looking like a decent match. Yay!  I'm debating getting the Estee Lauder lipstick sampler. I've always really loved Estee Lauder lipsticks (they smell soooo good and they're so creamy) so I think it would be a good deal, especially if I pick it up with a code. But that, with the Vice 3, even with the code would be $80.. I just don't know if I can swing that right now  but it's the only other thing I'm really interested in, other than maybe Sebastian lip tar.


I like Estee Lauder lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> I've actually used it both ways!





Vineetha said:


> Works either way for me too buddy!! But usually i use radiant as a subtle bronzer/ highlighter and dimlight all over as finishing powder!!


Thanks ladies, a friend of mine got the palette today and was thinking Radiant looked a little dark.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I usually don't like buying drugstore foundations because they rarely match, but I sucked it up and bought Revlon Colorstay in Ivory since I don't really have time to go to Sephora and get a bunch of samples. It's dark and I'm in my room, but so far it's looking like a decent match. Yay!  I'm debating getting the Estee Lauder lipstick sampler. I've always really loved Estee Lauder lipsticks (they smell soooo good and they're so creamy) so I think it would be a good deal, especially if I pick it up with a code. But that, with the Vice 3, even with the code would be $80.. I just don't know if I can swing that right now  but it's the only other thing I'm really interested in, other than maybe Sebastian lip tar.


Yay for finding a matching foundation! I've always had good luck with Color Stay foundations when I've used them in the past. I'd say go with what you think you'll use the most if you can only get one item. If you'll use the shadows more, get Vice 3 and if you'll use the lippies more, get the set.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Um I want this!
> 
> 
> and look lol
> http://www.temptalia.com/best-high-end-lipsticks-lipglosses-for-your-holiday-wish-list


  I WANT THEM ALL. In every shade!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I usually don't like buying drugstore foundations because they rarely match, but I sucked it up and bought Revlon Colorstay in Ivory since I don't really have time to go to Sephora and get a bunch of samples. It's dark and I'm in my room, but so far it's looking like a decent match. Yay!
> 
> I'm debating getting the Estee Lauder lipstick sampler. I've always really loved Estee Lauder lipsticks (they smell soooo good and they're so creamy) so I think it would be a good deal, especially if I pick it up with a code. But that, with the Vice 3, even with the code would be $80.. I just don't know if I can swing that right now  but it's the only other thing I'm really interested in, other than maybe Sebastian lip tar.


  I vote for the lipstick sampler, but that's because I don't really love the Vice 3 palette (most of the shades are just not colors I like) and I love lipstick. So my opinion might be biased!

  What do you have more of, lipsticks or eyeshadows? Or, perhaps a better question to consider, what will thrill you more? Lipstick or eyeshadow?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I vote for the lipstick sampler, but that's because I don't really love the Vice 3 palette (most of the shades are just not colors I like) and I love lipstick. So my opinion might be biased!
> 
> What do you have more of, lipsticks or eyeshadows? Or, perhaps a better question to consider, what will thrill you more? Lipstick or eyeshadow?


  I LOVE lipsticks, but I have an enormous collection of them lol... I only have four eyeshadow palettes, and two of those are Wet n Wild (not that I'm knocking them, they're great quality!). I almost skipped Vice 2 last year and had serious skipper's remorse.. I got really lucky and the Sephora SA found the very last one in the drawer. I have a feeling the Vice 3 palette will disappear before the EL sampler will. I'll probably end up getting that.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are so nice! I hate they're so expensive.. I usually scour eBay to find them cheaper. Most of mine are GWP. My HG neutral is Rose Tea... love it so much.
> 
> I've heard so many people rave about Color Stay that I finally had to try it.  respones to second part after the jump...
> 
> ...


  Sounds like the palette is the better choice for you then. I personally own tons of eyeshadow palettes (two Stilla palettes, two Urban Decay palettes and two KVD palettes) so I really don't need more of that. Not that I need more lipsticks per se, but I do love lipsticks a lot! I want that Estee Lauder set. Among half of Sephora's website...sigh...


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had RiRi Boy and I dipped it in a cup of alcohol to clean it off and it just fell out of the tube into the cup! I've never ever had that happen before.


  Exact same story. Wanted to clean mines and Glam fell out of the tube... I just put it back in there and it's fine now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had RiRi Boy and I dipped it in a cup of alcohol to clean it off and it just fell out of the tube into the cup! I've never ever had that happen before.


  Of all the colors for that to happen to. I'm pissed for you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't be so annoyed if I was keeping it, but I sold it this morning and was getting it ready to package up. :sigh:  I messaged the buyer to let her know and see what she wants to do about it.


  If the buyer doesn't want it I'll take it.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugh sorry to hear about your lipstick @NaomiH, hopefully you can fix it for the buyer.   I'm finalizing my list for the VIB sale, I think I'm going to buy in store though so I don't go too crazy :haha:   I'm also thinking of ordering from Color pop soon too! So many colors I can't decide!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Exact same story. Wanted to clean mines and Glam fell out of the tube... I just put it back in there and it's fine now.


  Oh no! Not Glam!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If the buyer doesn't want it I'll take it.


  She decided not to get it, if you want it it's yours. I'll PM you some pics of it after the fall. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm also thinking of ordering from Color pop soon too! So many colors I can't decide!


  I think that may be a good idea, it's so easy to go insane online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I got it fixed, thanks!


----------



## tararachel (Nov 5, 2014)

The code is now working online AND Mr. Rebates is 12% off today!!!!! Woo Hoo.


  (edit by mod: please do not post affiliate links / referral links. Thank you!)

  Here's a link to Mr. Rebates and my referral address if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

tararachel said:


> The code is now working online AND Mr. Rebates is 12% off today!!!!! Woo Hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to Mr. Rebates and my referral address if anyone wants to use it.


  Oh wow! 12% back? That's way better than Ebates' 4%! Does Mr. Rebates work the same way as Ebates?


----------



## tararachel (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh wow! 12% back? That's way better than Ebates' 4%! Does Mr. Rebates work the same way as Ebates?


It's the same as Ebates! You get 5 extra dollars just for signing up.  I was surprised they are offering so much!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

tararachel said:


> It's the same as Ebates! You get 5 extra dollars just for signing up.  I was surprised they are offering so much!


  I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Nordies has 9% cash back via Ebates today!


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! Not Glam!


 Yep...  So did you get Just Jewels?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

I am way confused abt my sephora order than I should be which means I really don't need anything. I am sure Abt some skincare stuff but other than that dunno!! Almeria??? I think I will just order whatever is in it now!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So did you get Just Jewels?


  Not yet, I got home pretty late from voting (waited in line close to 2 hours)  and totally forgot about it by the time I got home. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am way confused abt my sephora order than I should be which means I really don't need anything. I am sure Abt some skincare stuff but other than that dunno!! Almeria??? I think I will just order whatever is in it now!!


  I'm confused too so I'm thinking I'll just keep it at the 2 items that are in there now. Leslie and the purple Beauty Blender.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh and good morning/afternoon everyone!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm confused too so I'm thinking I'll just keep it at the 2 items that are in there now. Leslie and the purple Beauty Blender. :sigh:


 :sigh: yup gonna do it !!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Exact same story. Wanted to clean mines and Glam fell out of the tube... I just put it back in there and it's fine now.


  I just had this with my All Fired Up... went to wear it and it fell right out of the tube! I do store them upside down, but with so many MAC lipsticks, I don't know how else to do it and be able to see all of my colors!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 5, 2014)

Today is the one day I wish I were Rouge.  I want to order now! I'm the most impatient person sometimes.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yup gonna do it !!


  I feel like that's such a lame haul, but I really can't think of anything I'd like to toss in besides something Guerlainesque, but I don't have monies for Guerlain right now. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just had this with my All Fired Up... went to wear it and it fell right out of the tube! I do store them upside down, but with so many MAC lipsticks, I don't know how else to do it and be able to see all of my colors!


  So irritating! I've always stored mine right side up in their boxes or on their sides with the label facing outward so they've never been upside down before so I don't think that's what caused your AFU to fall out of it's tube.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Today is the one day I wish I were Rouge.  I want to order now! I'm the most impatient person sometimes.


  Me too, I want to place my measly order and be done with it! lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So irritating! I've always stored mine right side up in their boxes or on their sides with the label facing outward so they've never been upside down before so I don't think that's what caused your AFU to fall out of it's tube.


Yeah I'm starting to wish I'd kept the boxes for all of them, but I'm so OCD that with almost all of them (except ones in special packaging) being out of their box, I can't start now.. haha


----------



## tararachel (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm confused too so I'm thinking I'll just keep it at the 2 items that are in there now. Leslie and the purple Beauty Blender.


There's a great deal on the Beauty Blender on beauty.com and they're also having a 20% off sale.  Of course, it's not a purple one.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So irritating! I've always stored mine right side up in their boxes or on their sides with the label facing outward so they've never been upside down before so I don't think that's what caused your AFU to fall out of it's tube.


  I store my lipsticks in test tube racks, with the label on top. I read somewhere that Retro Mattes can sometimes come loose so I store those the right way up.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

tararachel said:


> There's a great deal on the Beauty Blender on beauty.com and they're also having a 20% off sale.  Of course, it's not a purple one.


 Sadly it's back ordered so the 20% won't apply


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I'm starting to wish I'd kept the boxes for all of them, but I'm so OCD that with almost all of them (except ones in special packaging) being out of their box, I can't start now.. haha


  I have a bout 9 without their boxes and it does kinda bother me. I used to have them out of their boxes and on a little holder I made on their sides with their labels facing outward so I could see which one was which. Maybe try something like that were you'd be able to have them laying down if you're worried about them being upside down but want to see their labels?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

tararachel said:


> There's a great deal on the Beauty Blender on beauty.com and they're also having a 20% off sale.  Of course, it's not a purple one.


  I'll go look. What deal is it?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sadly it's back ordered so the 20% won't apply


  Oh poop!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> I store my lipsticks in test tube racks, with the label on top. I read somewhere that Retro Mattes can sometimes come loose so I store those the right way up.


  I never would of thought of test tube racks! I've read that too which is why I've always been scared to store them upside down. lol


----------



## tararachel (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh poop!


Oh no!!! That was quick! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am way confused abt my sephora order than I should be which means I really don't need anything. I am sure Abt some skincare stuff but other than that dunno!! Almeria??? I think I will just order whatever is in it now!!


  I know I've been changing my cart back in forth as well I'm getting Almeria for sure even thou I don't need it


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I've been changing my cart back in forth as well I'm getting Almeria for sure even thou I don't need it :haha:


 :haha: for the first time my store actually does have all the stuff that's in my cart so maybe I will drop in for the rouge event after all. But I do t want to waste the ebates cashback either :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> for the first time my store actually does have all the stuff that's in my cart so maybe I will drop in for the rouge event after all. But I do t want to waste the ebates cashback either


  Cash back!! Get the cash back! LOL


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never would of thought of test tube racks! I've read that too which is why I've always been scared to store them upside down. lol


  They're too clinical-looking to be pretty but they do the job fine. The initial plan was to use those dot ice cube tray thingies but I couldn't find any.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cash back!! Get the cash back! LOL


 :haha: I never cared much about ebates before & never used it but yeh it is pretty cool once you start using it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I never cared much about ebates before & never used it but yeh it is pretty cool once you start using it!!


  I joined almost 2 years ago and never really used it until this past year and like watching my little cash back wallet grow. Every little bit helps. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> They're too clinical-looking to be pretty but they do the job fine. The initial plan was to use those dot ice cube tray thingies but I couldn't find any.


  Glitter! lol
  I just used some old MAC black boxes, cut the top off, covered it in gold holo paper and slapped my lippies in like that. Nothing too fancy, but they work. 

  I ended up covering the sides on the inside of the box too, but this is what I ended up doing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ugh sorry to hear about your lipstick @NaomiH, hopefully you can fix it for the buyer.   I'm finalizing my list for the VIB sale, I think I'm going to buy in store though so I don't go too crazy :haha:   I'm also thinking of ordering from Color pop soon too! So many colors I can't decide!


Colourpop!  





NaomiH said:


> I'm confused too so I'm thinking I'll just keep it at the 2 items that are in there now. Leslie and the purple Beauty Blender. :sigh:


Short & sweet!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Short & sweet!


  My wallet is happy about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Guess that just leaves Tom & Idris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://time.com/3558121/benedict-cumberbatch-announces-engagement/


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 5, 2014)

I think my cart is done!  

  90% of it is skincare, so I hope I like everything!  These fine lines need to be gone.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guess that just leaves Tom & Idris. :haha:  http://time.com/3558121/benedict-cumberbatch-announces-engagement/


 Sophie hunter??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nordies has 9% cash back via Ebates today!


 I know.  I was waiting for it to go up from 3% plus double points today.  So I indulged


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My wallet is happy about it. :haha:


:hug:  





NaomiH said:


> Guess that just leaves Tom & Idris. :haha:  http://time.com/3558121/benedict-cumberbatch-announces-engagement/


  Not long before Tom is with a friend of hers! Well day ruined :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I joined almost 2 years ago and never really used it until this past year and like watching my little cash back wallet grow. *Every little bit helps. lol*


    For sure!!!  I once cancelled an order because I forgot to use Ebates.  After it was cancelled I resubmitted it all was well again


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: Not long before Tom is with a friend of hers! Well day ruined :lol:


Don't  jinx it! :getyou:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes and then it becomes a good habit to have.  I've actually maintained things in an online cart while waiting for the % off to increase:haha: Like today w/Nordies[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   For sure!!!  I once cancelled an order because I forgot to use Ebates.  After it was cancelled I resubmitted it all was well again[/COLOR]:haha:


I've done that too! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've done that too!


    I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you kind of get obsessed!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I even get annoyed when stores aren't listed or have really low cash back. I'm looking at you Ulta.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I even get annoyed when stores aren't listed or have really low cash back. I'm looking at you Ulta.


    Like 1 % ?  Why bother right!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Like 1 % ?  Why bother right!!


  It makes me grumble every time! Bath & Body Works is cheap too with their 1.5%. Jerks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 5, 2014)

I made my second sephora haul in just one day. I need to stop this madness.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and good morning/afternoon everyone!


 Good morning!  So if you get that polish tell me how you like it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So if you get that polish tell me how you like it.


  Will do! It doesn't seem to be on Bloomingdales either, I'm going to have to make some calls later. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I made my second sephora haul in just one day. I need to stop this madness.


  You fiend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What'd ya get?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think my cart is done!
> 
> 90% of it is skincare, so I hope I like everything!  These fine lines need to be gone.


  What all did you get?


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Will do! It doesn't seem to be on Bloomingdales either, I'm going to have to make some calls later. lol


 Oh no, I hope you'll find a store/counter that has it...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no, I hope you'll find a store/counter that has it...


  I hope so too because now I have a severe lemming for it. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh snap! What'd you buy?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh snap! What'd you buy? :haha:


 :haha: some FAB skincare stuff, 2 audacious grace and Rita, Almeria and a MUFE blush


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know what's with me when I see blushes & highlighters :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> some FAB skincare stuff, 2 audacious grace and Rita, Almeria and a MUFE blush


  Nice haulage Buddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I made my second sephora haul in just one day. I need to stop this madness.






I just sent my self to stand in the corner!  Enough is enough.  I hit up Sephora and Nordies


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what's with me when I see blushes & highlighters


  You want fancy cheeks


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what's with me when I see blushes & highlighters


  They are always really tempting.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just sent my self to stand in the corner!  Enough is enough.  I hit up Sephora and Nordies








What all did you get, Meddy?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]I just sent my self to stand in the corner!  Enough is enough.  I hit up Sephora and Nordies [/COLOR]:thud:


 I was wondering who was standing with me in the corner. It was you :frenz: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't  jinx it! :getyou:


:crybaby:   





Vineetha said:


> :haha: some FAB skincare stuff, 2 audacious grace and Rita, Almeria and a MUFE blush


You'll love Rita and Grace!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'll love Rita and Grace!


  Tom must remain single forever! (Unless he decides to propose to me, then he can get married all he wants)


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

I was able to keep my Sephora haul small. I got the Becca powder in Topaz, Ardency shadow in Peacock and Elizabeth and James roller  ball minis. I have made another cart though...


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glitter! lol
> I just used some old MAC black boxes, cut the top off, covered it in gold holo paper and slapped my lippies in like that. Nothing too fancy, but they work.
> 
> I ended up covering the sides on the inside of the box too, but this is what I ended up doing.


  Oooh, blingy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I used to keep all my makeup items in their original boxes until about a year or two ago. After much resistance I ditched them so I had to find a new way of storing the products (enter test tube racks). Then I said sod it, and depotted all my e/s. I kinda regret depotting some of my palettes but whatever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was wondering who was standing with me in the corner. It was you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tom must remain single forever! (Unless he decides to propose to me, then he can get married all he wants)


Uuuh lol it's me he is marrying retty:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Oooh, blingy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've depotted all of my blushes except the Extra Dimension and Simpsons ones and also all my Sugarpill pressed shadows. I kinda wish I had more things to depot. lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Glitter! lol I just used some old MAC black boxes, cut the top off, covered it in gold holo paper and slapped my lippies in like that. Nothing too fancy, but they work.   I ended up covering the sides on the inside of the box too, but this is what I ended up doing.


 I love the glitter! I keep all my Mac lippies in their box in alphabetical order. I'm OCD!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] How have you been feeling? Hopefully much better!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've depotted all of my blushes except the Extra Dimension and Simpsons ones and also all my Sugarpill pressed shadows. *I kinda wish I had more things to depot*. lol


  Haha I know the feeling. 

  I first depotted my MAC e/s singles and blushes. Then I pressed my MAC loose pigments, Bare Minerals pigments and Sugarpill chromalusts. Shortly followed by depotting every palette I could lay my hands on, including TheBalm, Sugarpill and UD.

  I'm currently giving my pressed pigments the evil eye. EDs and Mineralise are off limits, as I will probably ruin them.

  Depotting's addictive. Or maybe I have an addictive personality, I dunno


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] How have you been feeling? Hopefully much better!


I actually felt a ton better for a bit. Then I helped my parents with a yard sale lol no jacket or long pants in 58 degree weather and super windy lol  How are you? I hope well sassy :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What all did you get, Meddy?


  This is so painful ***hangs head shamefully and types the damage;
    Glamglow Supermud
    Algenist Anti-aging melting Cleanser
    Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer
    Boscia, The Black Collection set
    Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Medium 03 (because I'm sold on the stardust technology) 
Guerlain Rouge G Extract Luxure M27
    Chanel (from Plumes Precieuses De Chanel) Rouge Allure Velvet La Flamboyante 337
    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Audace 20
    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Distinction 21
    Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color, Exception 639
    Vince Camuto Wrap Front Shirttail Blouse, Black


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uuuh lol it's me he is marrying


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love the glitter! I keep all my Mac lippies in their box in alphabetical order. I'm OCD!


  I switched them around and put them by collection. Non-collection lippies are just in the back. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Then who marries Idris? Me fine I'll take that sexy man


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> for the first time my store actually does have all the stuff that's in my cart so maybe I will drop in for the rouge event after all.* But I do t want to waste the ebates cashback either*


 Someone reported that Sephora is 12% cash back w/MR Rebates


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Haha I know the feeling.
> 
> I first depotted my MAC e/s singles and blushes. Then I pressed my MAC loose pigments, Bare Minerals pigments and Sugarpill chromalusts. Shortly followed by depotting every palette I could lay my hands on, including TheBalm, Sugarpill and UD.
> 
> ...


  It really kinda is! I'm needing to get around to pressing my Chromalusts and other pigments. It's going to be a big task and I've been putting it off for months.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This is so painful ***hangs head shamefully and types the damage;[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Glamglow Supermud[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Algenist Anti-aging melting Cleanser[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Boscia, The Black Collection set[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Medium 03 (because I'm sold on the stardust technology)[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Rouge G Extract Luxure M27[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel (from Plumes Precieuses De Chanel) Rouge Allure Velvet La Flamboyante 337[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Audace 20[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Distinction 21[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color, Exception 639[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Vince Camuto Wrap Front Shirttail Blouse, Black[/COLOR]


:shock: When you haul, you mean a HAUL! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  OMG! That just made me howl out loud in my office!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you? I hope well sassy


  Wear a jacket and pants!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I don't know what's with me when I see blushes & highlighters


   Ummm...you're an addict like the rest of us


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This is so painful ***hangs head shamefully and types the damage;
> Glamglow Supermud
> Algenist Anti-aging melting Cleanser
> Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer
> ...


  Now that's a haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> OMG! That just made me howl out loud in my office!


:wink: :lol: I love leo lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When you haul, you mean a HAUL!


   Yes---and then I hauled ass to the corner!!! 



to discipline myself!
​   I'm sorry you haven't felt well Lady Dolly---you must take better care of yourself.  That's an order


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wear a jacket and pants! :whip:


I will remember, I got caught up helping :sigh:  





rocksteadybaby said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that's a haul!


  Oh I forgot one thing, my replacement YSL Touche Éclat Radiant Touch in 5.5


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---and then I hauled ass to the corner!!! [/COLOR]:lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]to discipline myself![/COLOR]


Lol the corner has a perm spot for you and V :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love leo lol


  I love me some Leo


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I actually felt a ton better for a bit. Then I helped my parents with a yard sale lol no jacket or long pants in 58 degree weather and super windy lol  How are you? I hope well sassy :hug:


 I am gonna need you to wear jackets and pants until you get better Miss Lady! I'm feeling a bit better. My chest finally loosened up I just have NO energy.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I forgot one thing, my replacement YSL Touche Éclat Radiant Touch in 5.5[/COLOR]


 Ohhh I want that foundation sooo badly! Is it amazing??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love me some Leo


He is so handsome! His eyes are :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love leo lol


  I love him too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, isn't he single too?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am gonna need you to wear jackets and pants until you get better Miss Lady! I'm feeling a bit better. My chest finally loosened up I just have NO energy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the corner has a perm spot for you and V






 My hubs would agree.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This is so painful ***hangs head shamefully and types the damage;[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Glamglow Supermud[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Algenist Anti-aging melting Cleanser[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Algenist Pore Corrector Anti-Aging Primer[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Boscia, The Black Collection set[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Medium 03 (because I'm sold on the stardust technology)[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Rouge G Extract Luxure M27[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel (from Plumes Precieuses De Chanel) Rouge Allure Velvet La Flamboyante 337[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Audace 20[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Rouge Allure C & S Lip Gloss, Distinction 21[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Chanel Le Vernis Nail Color, Exception 639[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Vince Camuto Wrap Front Shirttail Blouse, Black[/COLOR]


 The Haul of my Dreams!!!:encore:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the corner has a perm spot for you and V


  You forgot Elegant.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love him too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You stay away !!! You have Tom already lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You stay away !!! You have Tom already lmao!!


  I was just asking! I'm set with Tom and his snake hips!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

NO V, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN HAVE NORMAN!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Ohhh I want that foundation sooo badly! Is it amazing??


  Sorry Sassy but this is just the illuminating pen that I use under my eyes.  I haven't yet tried the foundation 
   because I have > 6 that I'm rotating through before I'll allow myself any new ones.  Before this I was using MAC's
   P & P highlighter.  I prefer YSL because the formula is so much lighter in consistency and plays better w/my
   foundation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I am gonna need you to wear jackets and pants until you get better Miss Lady! I'm feeling a bit better. My chest finally loosened up I just have NO energy.


I will remember that Sassy  and I am so glad you are a bit better. But no energy sucks, it can make the sickness seem worse. Feel better babe :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO V, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN HAVE NORMAN! :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now that's a haul!


 Thank you Naomi!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love him too.  Hey, isn't he single too?


Yes I think he is lol  





NaomiH said:


> I was just asking! I'm set with Tom and his snake hips!


Tom is still mine! Lol  





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF] My hubs would agree.[/COLOR]


:lol:  





NaomiH said:


> You forgot Elegant. :haha:


Elegant has a platinum chair in the corner lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will remember that Sassy  and I am so glad you are a bit better. But no energy sucks, it can make the sickness seem worse. Feel better babe :hug:


 I will drive to Viva La Makeup and kick butt! then :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I will drive to Viva La Makeup and kick butt! then :hug:


:lol: :hug:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry Sassy but this is just the illuminating pen that I use under my eyes.  I haven't yet tried the foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because I have > 6 that I'm rotating through before I'll allow myself any new ones.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Before this I was using MAC's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   P & P highlighter.  I prefer YSL because the formula is so much lighter in consistency and plays better w/my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   foundation.[/COLOR]


 Illuminating Pen!! I must go see this wonder!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was just asking! I'm set with Tom and his snake hips!


  ok! I just don't want you taking all the hot guys


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO V, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN HAVE NORMAN!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Elegant has a platinum chair in the corner lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ok! I just don't want you taking all the hot guys


  I'd leave a few behind. Don't you have Charlie? lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tom must remain single forever! (Unless he decides to propose to me, then he can get married all he wants)





Dolly Snow said:


> Uuuh lol it's me he is marrying retty:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd leave a few behind. Don't you have Charlie? lol


  Yes!! But I really don't mind having Leo also


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NO V, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN HAVE NORMAN! :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!! But I really don't mind having Leo also


  That definitely would not be something to complain about. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the corner has a perm spot for you and V :lol:


 Me D??  Wat do I ever do to deserve that :lmao:


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Ohhh I want that foundation sooo badly! Is it amazing??


  I tried that foundation and really really liked it! The only reason I didnt purchase it is because I couldn't find a great color match. But if you're thinking of buying it, the VIB sale is the perfect time!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread is so fun right now! I really like seeing what everyone got.   I did make one purchase online and it is ALL Naomi's fault. If she hadn't been banging on about Garconne and posting pics looking so stunning, then I would have been totally safe from this sale. At least the 20% off took some of the sting out haha.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

Ladies, because of my bank fiasco from last month, I can't afford to get my hair done! I have roots. I know, first world problem. It's not that big of a deal, I have friends who are hairstylists who will probably be able to do it. But I want to go to Aveda! *sigh*

  EDIT: Chase refunded the fees just now!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey ladies - have you guys seen this?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey ladies - have you guys seen this?


  Naomi broke the news earlier...sad day today


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

Who'd he get engaged to?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol oh you know V   Naomi broke the news earlier...sad day today hboy:


  I figured she prob did but I didn't see it


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Who'd he get engaged to?


  I don't know-- I didn't actually read the article LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This thread is so fun right now! I really like seeing what everyone got.   I did make one purchase online and it is ALL Naomi's fault. If she hadn't been banging on about Garconne and posting pics looking so stunning, then I would have been totally safe from this sale. At least the 20% off took some of the sting out haha.


Hahaha! It's so pretty and the formula is so nice.  I hope you love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey ladies - have you guys seen this?


Yes.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Who'd he get engaged to?


Some lady he's apparently been dating named sophia hunter. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ladies, because of my bank fiasco from last month, I can't afford to get my hair done! I have roots. I know, first world problem. It's not that big of a deal, I have friends who are hairstylists who will probably be able to do it. But I want to go to Aveda! *sigh*  EDIT: Chase refunded the fees just now!!!!


Yay for refunded fees! :yaay:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

I am just so pleased I can afford to get my hair done this month. I was about to do the unthinkable and buy box hair color to turn it back to brown.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for refunded fees!


  I know!!! So happy. I'm glad that my small error in balancing my checkbook (seriously, I was off by only $25) didn't cost me over $100 in fees.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

I might or might not have dropped in to check out the sephora rouge event tonight!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I might or might not have dropped in to check out the sephora rouge event tonight!


  Oh yes you did!! Nice haul. Is that Nars lipsticks I spy? What colors?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oh yes you did!! Nice haul. Is that Nars lipsticks I spy? What colors?


  Thanks!!Audacious ones; Fanny, Anabella and Charlotte! And the YSL Kiss and Blush in #11


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I might or might not have dropped in to check out the sephora rouge event tonight! :amused:


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbh58nHxFU


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbh58nHxFU

















OMG !! That does explain everything!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: :lol:   OMG !! That does explain everything!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!!Audacious ones; Fanny, Anabella and Charlotte! And the YSL Kiss and Blush in #11


  Nice!!!!

  I have the Audacious lipsticks on my love list. I want Liv, Deborah, and Bette.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  My first haul: Nars Natalie and Philosophy The Microdelivery wash + Algenist Retinol Firming and Lifting serum with my points
  2nd Haul: Embryolise and Nars Unlawful + Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream
  I end up with 2 holiday totes with my orders. I love their totes. I use them for my makeup gigs.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Nice!!!!  I have the Audacious lipsticks on my love list. I want Liv, Deborah, and Bette.


Those will be lovely on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My first haul: Nars Natalie and Philosophy The Microdelivery wash + Algenist Retinol Firming and Lifting serum with my points 2nd Haul: Embryolise and Nars Unlawful + Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream I end up with 2 holiday totes with my orders. I love their totes. I use them for my makeup gigs.


Nice haul Charisma! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I might or might not have dropped in to check out the sephora rouge event tonight! :amused:


Lol just a random shop by


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Nice!!!!  I have the Audacious lipsticks on my love list. I want Liv, Deborah, and Bette.


Those are on my list too lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are on my list too lol


  They are such pretty colors! I've been into the deep browns lately.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> They are such pretty colors! I've been into the deep browns lately.


You need Film Nior and LC Salem if you love browns


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Elegant has a platinum chair in the corner lol*


    Yes she does----that's hysterical!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My first haul: Nars Natalie and Philosophy The Microdelivery wash + Algenist Retinol Firming and Lifting serum with my points
> 2nd Haul: Embryolise and Nars Unlawful + Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream
> I end up with 2 holiday totes with my orders. I love their totes. I use them for my makeup gigs.


 Great haul Charisma!!!!   ENJOY!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes she does----that's hysterical!!!! [/COLOR]:lmao:


& a waiter and chef on call too lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I did make one purchase online and it is ALL Naomi's fault. If she hadn't been banging on about Garconne and posting pics looking so stunning, then I would have been totally safe from this sale. At least the 20% off took some of the sting out haha.


 GREAT choice Alysse.  It's on my list and that's all her fault too.  I hope you love it!  Will this be your first Guerlain lippie??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> & a waiter and chef on call too lol






I'll take one of each of those!!!
  BTW Lady Dolly, what lippie are you wearing in your Avi?  It's VERY becoming!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]GREAT choice Alysse.  It's on my list and that's all her fault too.  I hope you love it!  Will this be your first Guerlain lippie??[/COLOR]


  Yes! First ever!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:    [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take one of each of those!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  BTW Lady Dolly, what lippie are you wearing in your Avi?  It's VERY becoming!!![/COLOR]


I am wearing Sin


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I might or might not have dropped in to check out the sephora rouge event tonight! :amused:


  Nice haul V!  How was the soirée?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 5, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nice haul V!  How was the soirée?


 It was nice but a bit crowded!! So I didn't stay around for long. But lol it was fun watching everyone haul!!!and I liked the tote bag with samples and the mirror compact!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was nice but a bit crowded!! So I didn't stay around for long. But lol it was fun watching everyone haul!!!and I liked the tote bag with samples and the mirror compact!!


 Glad you had fun! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am wearing Sin


 Oh that's one of my favorites!  I absolutely love it on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Yes! First ever!


   You picked a _really_ good one. 



 I so want to hear what you think!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that's one of my favorites!  I absolutely love it on you!!!![/COLOR]


Thank you my lovely meddy :kiss:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Sephora is down.  Grumpy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

@medgal07 I was able to purchase the Chanel quad. Thanks a million. Husband said to have it as an early bday present. Which reminds me I'm turning 30 next week. Boo!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!!Audacious ones; Fanny, Anabella and Charlotte! And the YSL Kiss and Blush in #11


  V, you'll have to tell me how you like Charlotte.  I want it to be unique, but I'm thinking it's not?  Let me know because it was on my short list for awhile until I saw Temptalia's swatches.  It didn't look like I had hoped, but sometimes her swatches aren't totally accurate.

  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Ebates has Sephora at 8% today!
  Mr. Rebates is still at 12%


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sephora is down. Grumpy.


  I know! I want my Leslie darnit!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

So I think we all know I was unimpressed with Bad Fairy, well I am also unimpressed with Formidable. Are all MAC polishes this bad? Even with top and bottom coat it's chip city within 2 days. LAME!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

I just did my VIB order!

  Best of Algenist Collection 2014
  Boscia Tsubaki Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask
  NARS Audacious Brigitte
  Glamglow Youthmud (small size)
  Algenist Retinol Lifting & Firming Serum (100 pt reward)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just did my VIB order!
> 
> Best of Algenist Collection 2014
> Boscia Tsubaki Deep Hydration Sleeping Mask
> ...








 nice haul!

  I still can't get past the error page.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems OPI is doing a 50 Shades collection too!
  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/opi-fifty-shades-grey/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> @medgal07 I was able to purchase the Chanel quad. Thanks a million. Husband said to have it as an early bday present. Which reminds me I'm turning 30 next week. Boo!






Oh I'm so glad for you!  That's a sweet BD gift.  



I hope you love it.  I have not yet used mine but I plan to real soon---I just hate to 
     disturb those cute little stars. I suppose I'll get over that after I use it for the first time.


Why boo on the BD???  



​ Just think, if not for your BD next week maybe you wouldn't be getting the Chanel quad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seems OPI is doing a 50 Shades collection too!
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/opi-fifty-shades-grey/


    ....and MUFE.  I guess everyone is jumping on that exploitation train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause there's money to be made---just not mine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So I think we all know I was unimpressed with Bad Fairy, well I am also unimpressed with Formidable. Are all MAC polishes this bad? Even with top and bottom coat it's chip city within 2 days. LAME!


 Like most brands, I've found them to be hit or miss.  I haven't purchased any in quite some time, but there are some good ones amongst the bad.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ....and MUFE.  I guess everyone is jumping on that exploitation train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The MUFE one looks nice, I like the little blush set! I think Tom Ford is doing one too, no?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I'm sorry, Naomi! Leslie will be yours, I promise!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Like most brands, I've found them to be hit or miss.  I haven't purchased any in quite some time, but there are some good ones amongst the bad.


  Those were my first two ever and I'm now feeling kinda put off from getting anymore even though I still am interested in Just Jewels.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm sorry, Naomi! Leslie will be yours, I promise!


  I hope so! I have my page to refresh every 60 seconds so hopefully I'm able to order soon.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

I think my ebates didn't work...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think my ebates didn't work...


  What makes you think that?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> V, you'll have to tell me how you like Charlotte.  I want it to be unique, but I'm thinking it's not?  Let me know because it was on my short list for awhile until I saw Temptalia's swatches.  It didn't look like I had hoped, but sometimes her swatches aren't totally accurate.  Enjoy your goodies!


 Charlotte is pretty but I wouldn't call unique!! Moreover Audrey comes out as a muted version of Charlotte on me. Def by the same but similar atleast on my lips!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sephora is down. Grumpy.


  It has been down since last night


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So I think we all know I was unimpressed with Bad Fairy, well I am also unimpressed with Formidable. Are all MAC polishes this bad? Even with top and bottom coat it's chip city within 2 days. LAME!


  I know I was so excited to get bad fairy but after trying it I wasn't happy with it takes about 3 coats to get the nice color and like you said chip city in 2 days


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The MUFE one looks nice, I like the little blush set! I think *Tom Ford is doing one too,* no?


    Yes----Rumor has it


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think my ebates didn't work...






 Because Sephora's site was so wonky?  That sucks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I was so excited to get bad fairy but after trying it I wasn't happy with it takes about 3 coats to get the nice color and like you said chip city in 2 days


  Yes! I was so disappointed when I put on that first coat and it was all sheer and how long it took to be done applying it (I hate doing more than 2 coats of anything) and then by the NEXT day I was showing tip wear and by 3 days I had to take it off because it looked so awful I couldn't stand it anymore. I tried out Formidable Sunday evening and had to take it off last night because it looked like I'd had it on for weeks with how badly it was chipping off.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Well, damn!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It has been down since last night


   Hit or miss---some people were able to order.  I don't know what magic they're using.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

DAMMIT ALL!! I just want to check out with my ONE item Sephora!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hit or miss---some people were able to order.  I don't know what magic they're using.


  Black magic.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> DAMMIT ALL!! I just want to check out with my ONE item Sephora!!


  You may do better by getting it after work at the store.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You may do better by getting it after work at the store.


  I only want Leslie and it isn't available in store.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only want Leslie and it isn't available in store.


  Oh boy! &^%$


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Black magic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Black magic.






It would seem so!


----------



## cocofiere (Nov 6, 2014)

So, this just happened when I tried to go into the Sephora app on my phone. LOL


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> So, this just happened when I tried to go into the Sephora app on my phone. LOL


  that's the same message I got when I tried my phone... WTF? This is Mac we have a waiting room LMAO!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Good Morning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  We managed to break Sephora website too finally!! Of course I am trying to checkout purely for research & science purposes!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Seems OPI is doing a 50 Shades collection too!
> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/opi-fifty-shades-grey/


 
  Ooh I like the dark gray in the set.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope you ladies get through soon! I've decided to skip Vice 3 - someone posted swatches on reddit and I was extremely underwhelmed. I have a feeling that $60 is going to be going towards ColourPop...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ooh I like the dark gray in the set.


  I like it too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> So, this just happened when I tried to go into the Sephora app on my phone. LOL


  I tried it too and also through the Ebates app.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning Buddy! So....what do you have in your cart?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:   [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I'm so glad for you!  That's a sweet BD gift.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you love it.  I have not yet used mine but I plan to real soon---I just hate to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     disturb those cute little stars. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I suppose I'll get over that after I use it for the first time.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Why boo on the BD???  [/COLOR]:support: [COLOR=0000FF]​ Just think, if not for your BD next week maybe you wouldn't be getting the Chanel quad.[/COLOR]


 Very true! Haha. I can't wait to have it! Love all the colors in the quad.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy! So....what do you have in your cart?


  Howdy Buddy!!!I Loved the YSL Kiss and Blush I brough yest, so another shade from the range and Bite Matte Lip Crayon Brandy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy!!!I Loved the YSL Kiss and Blush I brough yest, so another shade from the range and Bite Matte Lip Crayon Brandy


  Nice! I only have 1 Bite crayon but I love the one I have!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe Sephora's site crashed. I think it started around 12 pdt


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Oh boy! &^%$


  Yeah.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't believe Sephora's site crashed. I think it started around 12 pdt


  I've been trying to order since a little after 8am to no avail.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been trying to order since a little after 8am to no avail.


  Its up now Buddy!! The orders are going through!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its up now Buddy!! The orders are going through!!


  I still have the error screen!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy!!!I Loved the YSL Kiss and Blush I brough yest, so another shade from the range and Bite Matte Lip Crayon Brandy


There's... there's a Bite Lip Crayon with my name???? I need this. Even if it doesn't work on me... i need dis.

  I have to say, that Bite set is really, really tempting. It looks like a really great deal


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I still have the error screen!


It's up for me! Refresh refresh refresh!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I still have the error screen!


  Check again now! It seems to be up!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's up for me! Refresh refresh refresh!


  I am! I even have it set to auto refresh every 30 seconds!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I am! I even have it set to auto refresh every 30 seconds!


That's weird.  have you tried pulling it up in another tab? (I'm probably telling you exactly what you've already done multiple times, ha..)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Check again now! It seems to be up!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's weird.  have you tried pulling it up in another tab? (I'm probably telling you exactly what you've already done multiple times, ha..)


  Yep! Closed and reopened several times too. I'm about to give up on it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! Closed and reopened several times too. I'm about to give up on it.


What browser are you using?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What browser are you using?


  Chrome on my comp and Firefox on my phone.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chrome on my comp and Firefox on my phone.


Damn, not even on your phone? that's really weird.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> So, this just happened when I tried to go into the Sephora app on my phone. LOL


  That's been happening since like 2 AM.  I suppose it feels like the MAC waiting room all over again!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Chrome on my comp and Firefox on my phone.


  Yup! I'm using chrome as well and I can't get in either


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Damn, not even on your phone? that's really weird.


  Nope! I'm very annoyed right now. I've managed to get to checkout 3 or 4 times but it never lets me complete the sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy!!!I *Loved the YSL Kiss and Blush* I brough yest, so another shade from the range and Bite Matte Lip Crayon Brandy


 Which one did you get Vin?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally got in but now my Nars Almeria blush is out of stock


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Which one did you get Vin?


  11 Prune impertinente (got yest and Looove it) & 06 Rouge Libertine (just ordered) !! 01 Fuschia Desinvolte is might tempting too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I finally got in but now my Nars Almeria blush is out of stock


  Oh no! That's some BS! I'm sorry, Brows.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I finally got in but now my Nars Almeria blush is out of stock


  Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was quick!! Sorry brows. I hope they restock it or the stores might have stock too!! But then again we have NARS FnF coming up too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

Hopefully you girls will get what you've wanted. I don't know where the traffic is coming from, it wasn't this crazy during F&f and yesterday. I hope nobody hacked their system ala blackfriday target


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! That's some BS! I'm sorry, Brows.


  I know it was going to be my first Nars blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is another nice blush to get from Nars?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It sucks!!! Oh yea I forgot about that sale when does that start?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It sucks!!! Oh yea I forgot about that sale when does that start?


  Around black friday, so towards the last week of November I hope!! You can check the stores too Brows, they might still have stock!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 11 Prune impertinente (got yest and Looove it) & 06 Rouge Libertine (just ordered) !! 01 Fuschia Desinvolte is might tempting too


  You're my YSL twin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have:

 *Corail Affranchi 07 *(Med Orange)
*Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) *01    **** My first & *_*favorite *_
*Orange Fougueux* (Deep Orange) *04*
*Prune Impertinente *(Burgundy) *11*
*Rouge Libertine *(Red) *06*


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it was going to be my first Nars blush   What is another nice blush to get from Nars?


 Unlawful


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're my YSL twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...











! So i need Fuschia Desinvolte dont I


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 Hallelujah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I'd have to come and resuscitate you if that lippie were gone.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it was going to be my first Nars blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Outlaw is really pretty, so are Dolce Vita and Seduction. Those 3 have been on my wishlist for awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Took almost 3 hours, but I prevailed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You probably would of.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ! So i need Fuschia Desinvolte dont I


   Your life depends on it!!!  



 It's so pretty and feels so good on!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Took almost 3 hours, but I prevailed! :haha:


  Congrats


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Congrats


  Thanks C!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks C! :frenz:


 We had so much damage already for the past few weeks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Took almost 3 hours, but I prevailed!


 Good things come to those who stalk


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Because Sephora's site was so wonky?  That sucks!


  Yeah, I didn't get an email and it's still not showing on my account.  It would have been $14.  So angry.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Outlaw is really pretty, so are Dolce Vita and Seduction. Those 3 have been on my wishlist for awhile.


  Oh yea buddy I think those are really pretty... especially Seduction


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I didn't get an email and it's still not showing on my account.  It would have been $14.  So angry.


  I hope it pops up for you soon, it can sometimes take up to a week for the credit to show up in your account, it's almost never been immediate when I've used it. Sephora CB seems to pop up in about 2 days from the transaction date.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We had so much damage already for the past few weeks!


  WAY too much damage! But it's been fun!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Unlawful


  That color is really pretty too I don't have anything like it in my stash


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Good things come to those who stalk


  And how!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

I sure hope I like Leslie once I get it in the mail! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Your life depends on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so pretty and feels so good on!!!








 That critical! It has to be taken care of immediately!!! Life matters


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Good things come to those who stalk


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope I like Leslie once I get it in the mail! lol


  Its a lovely shade!! I hope you love it too


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I didn't get an email and it's still not showing on my account.  It would have been $14.  So angry.


  I don't think they generate an Email until they get a notice from the seller.  I questioned them once and that's what they told me, so an order confirmation or shipping 
   notice, depending on the store would make the difference.  Did you et either from Sephora?  If you did I would contact Ebates an inform them of the Sephora site issues.  
   Sephora could certainly back that up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope I like Leslie once I get it in the mail! lol


 That would not be funny---that was 3 hours of your life.  As you get older very minute counts!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its a lovely shade!! I hope you love it too


  I think I'll cry if it looks awful. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That color is really pretty too I don't have anything like it in my stash


 I bought it yesterday been eyeing for it for awhile


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That would not be funny---that was 3 hours of your life.  As you get older very minute counts!!!


  It sure does! Every last minute! lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Was just about to hit submit for another order, went back to add a lip brush....site crashed.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Was just about to hit submit for another order, went back to add a lip brush....site crashed.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Got it!




  MUFE HD Primer - Blue
  MUFE 304 Lip Brush
  Clinique Turnaround Concentrate Radiance Renewer


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

My wallet, it's sobbing.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh neat! 
  http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/netflix-to-produce-original-series-based-on-lemony-snicket-books-1201348666/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Was just about to hit submit for another order, went back to add a lip brush....site crashed.


   I don't have that much patience.  



This is just all wrong.  I'm wondering if more people are shopping online versus going to the in-store event.
​  I can't remember if this happened last year---but then again I can't remember what I had for breakfast yesterday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay!


  Big sigh of relief for you.  So, so glad!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My wallet, it's sobbing.


  Mine ran away due to over use & abuse!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have that much patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Big sigh of relief for you.  So, so glad!!!


  Can't wait to get it and show it to my mom, I think she'll get a kick out if it.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

I am $179 from VIBR.  I just made VIB in October.  

  God help my wallet.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have that much patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't wait to go into Sephora in the next hour and grab some goodies!! I hope my bag doesn't become huge, I don't want to walk into work and people are like oh... You have a problem. Lol.   I'm trying to view the site just for my loves , kind of sucks it crashed


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm trying to view the site just for my loves , kind of sucks it crashed


  Good luck in store, Mel! I hope it isn't too nuts in there!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good luck in store, Mel! I hope it isn't too nuts in there!


  Yeah Im hoping that since its lunchtime it wont be too crazy and all the tourists will be eating. But it is also rainy and cold, which is prime shopping weather, so if its too much ill just wait until this weekend.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah Im hoping that since its lunchtime it wont be too crazy and all the tourists will be eating. But it is also rainy and cold, which is prime shopping weather, so if its too much ill just wait until this weekend.


  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Ladies who use MAC Studio Fix, does it apply nicely on dry skin?  I have a friend who uses it and I put a little on the back of my hand to feel the texture and I really like it.  I would have tried it on my face, but she's NW48 and I'm NC20, so it wouldn't have worked in the slightest to get an idea of coverage, etc.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies who use MAC Studio Fix, does it apply nicely on dry skin?  I have a friend who uses it and I put a little on the back of my hand to feel the texture and I really like it.  I would have tried it on my face, but she's NW48 and I'm NC20, so it wouldn't have worked in the slightest to get an idea of coverage, etc.


  I use Studio Fix and I like it, but I have oily skin so I'm not so sure how it'd be on dry skin. They may be able to give you a sample at the store or counter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh neat!  http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...ies-based-on-lemony-snicket-books-1201348666/


Cool  





Anaphora said:


> Ladies who use MAC Studio Fix, does it apply nicely on dry skin?  I have a friend who uses it and I put a little on the back of my hand to feel the texture and I really like it.  I would have tried it on my face, but she's NW48 and I'm NC20, so it wouldn't have worked in the slightest to get an idea of coverage, etc.


Yes it is great on dry skin


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Took almost 3 hours, but I prevailed!








. Sounds like you had quite an ordeal. Good thing it is now behind you and your lipstick is on its way.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know it was going to be my first Nars blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Truth be told, ALL of them are nice. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> . Sounds like you quite an ordeal. Good thing it is now behind you and your lipstick is on its way.


  I'm so glad it's over with. Sephora should be ashamed of themselves and they definitely should extend the sale due to all this madness.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so glad it's over with. Sephora should be ashamed of themselves and they definitely should extend the sale due to all this madness.


  Is today the last day? I don't feel like going to the store now. I have some month-end reports that i need to finish.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is today the last day? I don't feel like going to the store now. I have some month-end reports that i need to finish.


  I don't think so, I just think it'd be a nice gesture since the site has been down pretty much all day.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is today the last day? I don't feel like going to the store now. I have some month-end reports that i need to finish.


  I believe it's over on the 10th or 11th


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so glad it's over with. Sephora should be ashamed of themselves and they definitely should extend the sale due to all this madness.


  I can't believe the site is still have issue!! WTF??


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I can't believe the site is still have issue!! WTF??


 Ikr hboy: though the sale is till 11th the traffic is high bec the longer you wait the more OOS everything will be!! :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I can't believe the site is still have issue!! WTF??


  Me neither, it's really surpassed ridiculous and gone to straight ludicrous.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi ladies I keep getting kicked off lol  x not sure what to buy lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither, it's really surpassed ridiculous and gone to straight ludicrous.


 :lmao: sure has!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies who use MAC Studio Fix, does it apply nicely on dry skin?  I have a friend who uses it and I put a little on the back of my hand to feel the texture and I really like it.  I would have tried it on my face, but she's NW48 and I'm NC20, so it wouldn't have worked in the slightest to get an idea of coverage, etc.


  I have dry skin and it works well for me. I have to make sure to exfoliate regularly and keep moisturized or it'll cling to dry spots but... that's typical for almost all foundations I've encountered!

  Speaking of which, the Colorstay is almost a perfect match. It is a hair dark, just a hair, and maybe a tad too pink, but nothing that makes me want to go run wash my makeup off.
  The only thing I don't like is the consistency. It's like putting dyed water on my face, which makes it hard to blend and not look streaky. Worth not feeling like an oompa loompa though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither, it's really surpassed ridiculous and gone to straight ludicrous.


:lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither, it's really surpassed ridiculous and gone to straight ludicrous.


lmao. What is that from?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> lmao. What is that from?


  Spaceballs!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Spaceballs!


Man I need to watch that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Spaceballs!


Love that movie lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that movie lol


  I love that Movie too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 6, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies I keep getting kicked off lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's so ridiculous I was on the site trying to figure out what to get then I get booted off!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I love that Movie too


Anything from Mel brooks I love lol I've made my eldest niece obsessed with Dracula dead and loving it....and Robin Hood men in tights lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I believe it's over on the 10th or 11th


 BTW, I just got my Ebates cash back notification for what I purchased yesterday at Nordstrom, but I have not yet gotten the notice from my Sephora order, which I also 
   placed yesterday.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope Sephora gets its shit together so y'all can get what you need. What a mess.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anything from Mel brooks I love lol I've made my eldest niece obsessed with Dracula dead and loving it....and Robin Hood men in tights lol


  Me too!  I popped Young Frankenstein in the blue ray player - Halloween nite... Funniest movie ever


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too!  I popped Young Frankenstein in the blue ray player - Halloween nite... Funniest movie ever


I haven't seen that one in so long. I have to soon, but what a perfect movie to watch on halloween lol I was boring and watched Joy Luck Club with mom, we love that movie


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't seen that one in so long. I have to soon, but what a perfect movie to watch on halloween lol I was boring and watched Joy Luck Club with mom, we love that movie


  OMG!  I was just thinking of that movie this morning while driving to work!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't seen that one in so long. I have to soon, but what a perfect movie to watch on halloween lol I was boring and watched Joy Luck Club with mom, we love that movie


  I love that movie, too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!  I was just thinking of that movie this morning while driving to work!


Great minds :frenz:  





shontay07108 said:


> I love that movie, too!


It is a well rounded movie. It's probably one of my top 10 movies.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2014)

Space balls is an amazing movie. I love Mel Brooks. I always walk around saying "its good to be the king" lol  So my Sephora had two of the five things I wanted. I'm sure two of the three other items will be online but I'm not sure about the other.   I want a NEST perfume Hourglass Blush in Diffused Heat And the Anastasia e/s palette, but I think that's long gone, which is okay. But I definitely want the other two!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes you do! It's a total must see! 





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I need to watch that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Space balls is an amazing movie. I love Mel Brooks. I always walk around saying "its good to be the king" lol  So my Sephora had two of the five things I wanted. I'm sure two of the three other items will be online but I'm not sure about the other.   I want a NEST perfume Hourglass Blush in Diffused Heat And the Anastasia e/s palette, but I think that's long gone, which is okay. But I definitely want the other two!!


It seems a few sephora's are low in stock for this sale


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that movie lol





rocksteadybaby said:


> I love that Movie too





Dolly Snow said:


> Anything from Mel brooks I love lol I've made my eldest niece obsessed with Dracula dead and loving it....and Robin Hood men in tights lol


I love it too. Can never go wrong with some Mel Brooks.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too!  I popped Young Frankenstein in the blue ray player - Halloween nite... Funniest movie ever


Love that movie! Blazing Saddles too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Space balls is an amazing movie. I love Mel Brooks. I always walk around saying "its good to be the king" lol  So my Sephora had two of the five things I wanted. I'm sure two of the three other items will be online but I'm not sure about the other.   I want a NEST perfume Hourglass Blush in Diffused Heat And the Anastasia e/s palette, but I think that's long gone, which is okay. But I definitely want the other two!!


 I hope you're able to get them online once Sephora quits joking around!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Naomi and Dolly :hug:  Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks Naomi and Dolly :hug:  Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.


Aww that is such a wonderful reason to buy it. I really hope you can get it now


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh what a nice thought! :hug:





mel33t said:


> Thanks Naomi and Dolly :hug:  Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks Naomi and Dolly :hug:  Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.


  That's so sweet!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's so sweet!


  Thanks  I kind of felt weird saying that, but it was exactly what I needed at that very moment. 

  What did you guys pick up?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks  I kind of felt weird saying that, but it was exactly what I needed at that very moment.
> 
> What did you guys pick up?


  Don't feel weird, I do the exact same thing.
  We all do, people are so near and dear to our hearts, that smells remind us of them. Our hearts can't help but want a reminder.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me neither, it's really surpassed ridiculous and gone to straight ludicrous.


  So true.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

So has anyone seem the show Salem? It's really good.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So has anyone seem the show Salem? It's really good.


  Rob and I are watching it now  I really like it so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I are watching it now  I really like it so far.


Me too. I just started it last night. I'm on episode 4...what episode are you on?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I just started it last night. I'm on episode 4...what episode are you on?


  Almost finished with episode one, then he has to go to work. Gotta love third shift. I'll go home and probably start Spartacus. I've seen enough episodes to know I love the show, but I've never watched it all the way through.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Almost finished with episode one, then he has to go to work. Gotta love third shift. I'll go home and probably start Spartacus. I've seen enough episodes to know I love the show, but I've never watched it all the way through.


Love 3rd shift, my dad's on 3rd lol  I've never seen that show, any good?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll get my dark room tomorrow I'm  excited


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my dark room tomorrow I'm  excited


 Yay that was fast !! ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my dark room tomorrow I'm excited








 Lucky you.Can't wait to see your swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my dark room tomorrow I'm  excited


Me too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks  I kind of felt weird saying that, but it was exactly what I needed at that very moment.   What did you guys pick up?


 I got one thing: Nars Leslie.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Almost finished with episode one, then he has to go to work. Gotta love third shift. I'll go home and probably start Spartacus. I've seen enough episodes to know I love the show, but I've never watched it all the way through.


Spartacus was the shit! They ended it really well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got one thing: Nars Leslie.


I'm so excited to see you in Leslie


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So has anyone seem the show Salem? It's really good.





Dolly Snow said:


> So has anyone seem the show Salem? It's really good.


Yeah it was pretty good, I think I'll end up watching season two whenever that airs.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so excited to see you in Leslie


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I'm the only one who skipped Dark Room and who isn't a big Melt fan. :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it was pretty good, I think I'll end up watching season two whenever that airs.


I'm excited for season 2


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm the only one who skipped Dark Room and who isn't a big Melt fan. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm the only one who skipped Dark Room and who isn't a big Melt fan. :lol:


 :lol: Me too !! :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll get my dark room tomorrow I'm  excited


ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: Me too !! :sigh:


:frenz:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe Sephora is still not working well. I feel really lucky that I was able to do two orders.   So now the question is, is spending $179 more to be Rouge worth it?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't ordered anything yet. I just haven't had a chance. I'll probably order something tomorrow, though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I can't believe Sephora is still not working well. I feel really lucky that I was able to do two orders.   So now the question is, is spending $179 more to be Rouge worth it?


On IG people are pissed off and spent their money elsewhere.  Supposedly it is and isn't worth it. You get free shipping no matter the size of the order, which is a plus.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I haven't ordered anything yet. I just haven't had a chance. I'll probably order something tomorrow, though.


  What are you planning to get, Mandy?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> On IG people are pissed off and spent their money elsewhere.  Supposedly it is and isn't worth it. You get free shipping no matter the size of the order, which is a plus.


  That is nice! Hmmm...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That is nice! Hmmm...


Depends if that is worth it for you. The sale is an awesome way to save some money. If you have other items you have been wanting, then splurge


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That is nice! Hmmm...


 You also have earlier access for new releases before everyone else


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You also have earlier access for new releases before everyone else


There is that too C, which is great.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm the only one who skipped Dark Room and who isn't a big Melt fan.


  What????? I think you may be on an island around here. I hope you don't regret it. It is a beautiful color.Do you own Prince Noir?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What are you planning to get, Mandy?


  I'm not sure yet. I haven't done my research yet because I haven't had time and I don't have anything waiting in my basket. Hopefully I'll get a chance to figure something out tomorrow.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe the MUFE 12 Flash Color Case


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 6, 2014)

My sephora orders will be delivered Tuesday. Ordered it on the 5th.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My sephora orders will be delivered Tuesday. Ordered it on the 5th.


 Mine too! Yaaaay! :rasta:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My sephora orders will be delivered Tuesday. Ordered it on the 5th.


ompom: yay! That's great!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm the only one who skipped Dark Room and who isn't a big Melt fan. :lol:


 Nope I'm with you. Their lippies dry my lips out. I found that out with Starlight.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Maybe the MUFE 12 Flash Color Case


 Good pick! I've been eyeing it! Your Avi is gorg!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope I'm with you. There lippies dry my lips out. I found that out with Starlight.


  I've never tried them, but I can't get past the $7 shipping. I'm spoiled by indies who can ship for $3.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope I'm with you. Their lippies dry my lips out. I found that out with Starlight.


By Starlight is so dry now


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> By Starlight is so dry now


 It's unbelievable my lips started peeling mid wear. Can't be messing with my cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob hates it, he has trouble sleeping during the day so he's exhausted all the time   It's AWESOME. It's gory, so if you're not into that avoid it. But I looooooved it.   Agreed, I thought the ending was perfect. I keep hoping they will do a Cesar.  I've never tried them, but I can't get past the $7 shipping. I'm spoiled by indies who can ship for $3.


Aww that's not good. Sleeping in the day is tough, black out curtains help. Does he have those, they may be a good investment for him. I agree, the shipping sucks   Indie brands rock!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> It's unbelievable my lips started peeling mid wear. Can't be messing with my cute!


You got that right Sassy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks Naomi and Dolly :hug:  Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.


 That made me tear up. I love when scents do that. Anais Anais was my Grandmas signature perfume. I hope you get it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Indie brands rock!


I keep trying to tell him, or asking him if he wants me to bring one of my super thick blankets down, but he is stubborn. smh. I suggested a sleep mask and he's considering that... lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I keep trying to tell him, or asking him if he wants me to bring one of my super thick blankets down, but he is stubborn. smh. I suggested a sleep mask and he's considering that... lol


  I can never seem to find a sleep mask that doesn't aggravate me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I keep trying to tell him, or asking him if he wants me to bring one of my super thick blankets down, but he is stubborn. smh. I suggested a sleep mask and he's considering that... lol


Lol men! Well at least he is considering a sleep mask. Hopefully he will be able to get better sleep.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG! My Sephora order came in (please forgive me I'm behind in this thread, you guys have been busily posting today!). 

  SO MANY LIPSTICKS. I still don't know where I'm going to put them all. Um. I've officially hit the point where I have more makeup than will fit in one (large!) makeup case. I also snagged one of their free holiday sample bags. I'm shocked at how big the samples are. There's Marc Jacobs gloss in here, kat von d liquid lipstick, philosophy:follow your heart body lotion, a small lancome mascara, and a perfume sample. Wow!

  Poe looks crazy dark on me, but I like it. I think I'll rock it with some black eyeliner.

  The Bite beauty crayon in Cognac looks fantastic on me. And I wore Kat Von D's Countess all day. 

  I'm seriously having a makeupgasm right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG! My Sephora order came in (please forgive me I'm behind in this thread, you guys have been busily posting today!).   SO MANY LIPSTICKS. I still don't know where I'm going to put them all. Um. I've officially hit the point where I have more makeup than will fit in one (large!) makeup case. I also snagged one of their free holiday sample bags. I'm shocked at how big the samples are. There's Marc Jacobs gloss in here, kat von d liquid lipstick, philosophy:follow your heart body lotion, a small lancome mascara, and a perfume sample. Wow!  Poe looks crazy dark on me, but I like it. I think I'll rock it with some black eyeliner.  The Bite beauty crayon in Cognac looks fantastic on me. And I wore Kat Von D's Countess all day.   I'm seriously having a makeupgasm right now.


Yay! :nanas: enjoy your haul!  Cognac, I need to see it on you!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG! My Sephora order came in (please forgive me I'm behind in this thread, you guys have been busily posting today!).   SO MANY LIPSTICKS. I still don't know where I'm going to put them all. Um. I've officially hit the point where I have more makeup than will fit in one (large!) makeup case. I also snagged one of their free holiday sample bags. I'm shocked at how big the samples are. There's Marc Jacobs gloss in here, kat von d liquid lipstick, philosophy:follow your heart body lotion, a small lancome mascara, and a perfume sample. Wow!  Poe looks crazy dark on me, but I like it. I think I'll rock it with some black eyeliner.  The Bite beauty crayon in Cognac looks fantastic on me. And I wore Kat Von D's Countess all day.   I'm seriously having a makeupgasm right now.


 I love Poe! Make me feel bad ass! Cognac is gorgeous too! Great Haul! Enjoy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG! My Sephora order came in (please forgive me I'm behind in this thread, you guys have been busily posting today!).   SO MANY LIPSTICKS. I still don't know where I'm going to put them all. Um. I've officially hit the point where I have more makeup than will fit in one (large!) makeup case. I also snagged one of their free holiday sample bags. I'm shocked at how big the samples are. There's Marc Jacobs gloss in here, kat von d liquid lipstick, philosophy:follow your heart body lotion, a small lancome mascara, and a perfume sample. Wow!  Poe looks crazy dark on me, but I like it. I think I'll rock it with some black eyeliner.  The Bite beauty crayon in Cognac looks fantastic on me. And I wore Kat Von D's Countess all day.   I'm seriously having a makeupgasm right now.


  That's what it's all about. lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Cognac, I need to see it on you!


  I'll take a picture right now!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

_[@]Naomih[/@]_ I went back for Leslie. Too pretty to pass up. I waited until you ordered yours though.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


>


 So pretty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


>


  So beautiful!! Might be needing that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


>


That's amazing! Love it!   





SassyWonder said:


> _[@]Naomih[/@]_ I went back for Leslie. Too pretty to pass up. I waited until you ordered yours though.


ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

I got my beauty blender fantastic 4 set today! I'm really excited to try it out.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm really excited to try it out.


  Let me know how you like it. I've been thinking about getting a beauty blender. But, most of the time I use my kat von d brush set to put on foundation and concealer. So I don't really NEED a beauty blender, but I see them all over the makeup tutorial videos on youtube, so they must be good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Let me know how you like it. I've been thinking about getting a beauty blender. But, most of the time I use my kat von d brush set to put on foundation and concealer. So I don't really NEED a beauty blender, but I see them all over the makeup tutorial videos on youtube, so they must be good.


I'm a brush girl too. I am hesitant to use it but I will. I will for sure let you know how it goes


----------



## jenise (Nov 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies who use MAC Studio Fix, does it apply nicely on dry skin?  I have a friend who uses it and I put a little on the back of my hand to feel the texture and I really like it.  I would have tried it on my face, but she's NW48 and I'm NC20, so it wouldn't have worked in the slightest to get an idea of coverage, etc.


 It definitely clings to dry patches!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 6, 2014)

The MAC sales associate who helped me told me that Studio Fix is for normal to oily skin.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope everyone has an awesome friday


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has an awesome friday


  Thanks Dolly!  You too and everyone else!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


>


  You look beautiful!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> The MAC sales associate who helped me told me that Studio Fix is for normal to oily skin.


  Well poop.  I like Studio Sculpt which I've been using, but want something I don't need to set with powder other than my T-zone.  This needs to be set.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Searching for a new foundation is one of my least favorite things. I have combination skin that can be really oily in some areas and really dry in others, rosacea, large pores, etc. Finding something that works is such a chore.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Searching for a new foundation is one of my least favorite things. I have combination skin that can be really oily in some areas and really dry in others, rosacea, large pores, etc. Finding something that works is such a chore.


  I also feel like I'm too picky with foundation.  I want something that probably doesn't exist.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I also feel like I'm too picky with foundation.  I want something that probably doesn't exist.


  Don't we all? LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG! My Sephora order came in (please forgive me I'm behind in this thread, you guys have been busily posting today!).
> 
> SO MANY LIPSTICKS. I still don't know where I'm going to put them all. Um. I've officially hit the point where I have more makeup than will fit in one (large!) makeup case. I also snagged one of their free holiday sample bags. I'm shocked at how big the samples are. There's Marc Jacobs gloss in here, kat von d liquid lipstick, philosophy:follow your heart body lotion, a small lancome mascara, and a perfume sample. Wow!
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Searching for a new foundation is one of my least favorite things. I have combination skin that can be really oily in some areas and really dry in others, rosacea, large pores, etc. Finding something that works is such a chore.


  It's one of the most irritating things in makeup land me thinks. Also, I love your profile pic, it's so cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


>


  Lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> _@Naomih_ I went back for Leslie. Too pretty to pass up. I waited until you ordered yours though.








 I hope you like it when you get it! Mine just shipped early this morning so I'm expecting it around Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone here have the MUFE Flash palette?  If so, how do you like it? I'm pondering getting it.  I wish it were cheaper, but the discount will help.  I also wish that certain colors were not limited to certain areas of the face.  The coral, fuchsia, and red aren't for use on the eyes, and the silver, white, and bright blue are not for the lips.  These restrictions are only for the USA, though, so I will more than likely use all of the products wherever I want since it is probably just a silly ingredient regulation here that prevents us from being able to use certain colors in certain areas.  If they are okay for the rest of the world, then it's fine by me.  I'm definitely want to use that bright blue on the lips regardless of what it says!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of the most irritating things in makeup land me thinks. Also, I love your profile pic, it's so cute!


  Aww, thanks!  It's the hubby and I in our "Retro Couple" costumes. Haha


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope I'm with you. Their lippies dry my lips out. I found that out with Starlight.


  I hate that lipstick! I don't think I've ever said I hated a lipstick before but I hate By Starlight and wish I had never bought it. I have 3 Melt lippies and only one do I think is worth keeping simply because I find the colour oddly flattering (Blow) but the formula in any of them is nothing special and definitely not worth $19 +7 for shipping. Not to mention their rank freaking smell. I'll more than likely never buy anything from them again.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, thanks!  It's the hubby and I in our "Retro Couple" costumes. Haha


  What a cute idea! I love it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What a cute idea! I love it!


 I agree! It is cute!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 7, 2014)

Same thing with the UD Electric palette. I used it wherever I wanted. As long as its approved somewhere its good enough for me. Lol! Did you do a video on the HM pigments?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Same thing with the UD Electric palette. I used it wherever I wanted. As long as its approved somewhere its good enough for me. Lol! Did you do a video on the HM pigments?


  Haha, I agree!  I did do a video, but I've not posted it.  I had a sinus infection (which I'm still struggling with) and at the time I recorded the video, I had some bronchitis going on and I just felt like the video was pretty much unwatchable so I never put it up.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I agree! It is cute!


  Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Small gripe of the day: Amazon offering cash back on Ebates, but only for select departments. I do a TON of shopping on Amazon since I'm a Prime member and the fact that I can never get cash back kinda annoys me. lol


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 7, 2014)

*TGIF! *
  Good morning, ladies 
  I missed you all...
@MandyVanHook I love your avi!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *TGIF! *
> Good morning, ladies
> I missed you all...
> @MandyVanHook I love your avi!


  Good afternoon and happy Friday to you!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Someone stop me from buying Greta Rouge G! I just saw it on the Saks site and I wants it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *TGIF! *
> Good morning, ladies
> I missed you all...
> @MandyVanHook I love your avi!


  Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Someone stop me from buying Greta Rouge G! I just saw it on the Saks site and I wants it!


  You know I can't do that...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

My Gerard Cosmetics stuff came in!  

  1995 lipstick
  Fire Engine lipstick
  Cherry Cordial lipstick

  Coral Craze lipgloss
  Candy Apple lipgloss
  Borneo lipgloss


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Good Morningggg!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Whoo hoo!!


  Good Morning Brows!!


  FYI: Almeria is back up on Sephora!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You know I can't do that...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My Gerard Cosmetics stuff came in!
> 
> 1995 lipstick
> Fire Engine lipstick
> ...








 ENJOY MANDY!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning Buddy! Happy Friday!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Whoo hoo!!


  Good morning Brows! Happy Friday!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Brows! Happy Friday!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Good lord Sin is one drying freaking lipstick! I hadn't worn it in ages, gave my old tube away and rebought it with RHPS. I'm wearing it for the first time today and my lips feel like I've been prancing around the desert and it's only 10:30am!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good lord Sin is one drying freaking lipstick! I hadn't worn it in ages, gave my old tube away and rebought it with RHPS. I'm wearing it for the first time today and my lips feel like I've been prancing around the desert and it's only 10:30am!


  I know I absolutely looove the shade but it is definitely one of those DRYING mattes on me too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy! Happy Friday!


  Happy Friday Buddy!! Had such a loooooooong week here! It is better today but yeah the week was really


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>





Vineetha said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yaay:    Good Morningggg!!!!





rocksteadybaby said:


> ompom: Whoo hoo!!


Morning 


NaomiH said:


> Good lord Sin is one drying freaking lipstick! I hadn't worn it in ages, gave my old tube away and rebought it with RHPS. I'm wearing it for the first time today and my lips feel like I've been prancing around the desert and it's only 10:30am!


Agreed, it is a drying lipstick


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Brows!!
> 
> 
> FYI: Almeria is back up on Sephora!!!


  I just checked I don't see it!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ENJOY MANDY!


  Hopefully!  This is my first experience with the brand, so I hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just checked I don't see it!!


  Aww, I really love Almeria.  I have a few shades that are similar, but there is something special about Almeria.  For a fairly dark and pigmented shade, it blends into my fair skin really well, and the color is just so pretty and fall appropriate.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just checked I don't see it!!


  http://www.sephora.com/nars-almeria-blush-P390812?skuId=1658871

  Here ya go!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Brows it says only a few left!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/nars-almeria-blush-P390812?skuId=1658871
> 
> Here ya go!!!


  Woop!  If anyone is on the fence, I suggest grabbing it up.  It's lovely.  Not necessarily groundbreaking, but just a nice, pretty, easy to use/wear blush.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.sephora.com/nars-almeria-blush-P390812?skuId=1658871
> 
> Here ya go!!!


  I still get a error message no longer available


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I just checked I don't see it!!


  I don't either, even searching for it only rendered reviews and when I clicked on it, I got a message saying they don't carry the product I'm searching for.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Brows!!   FYI: Almeria is back up on Sephora!!!


 Love Almeria! I even posted 3 different looks wearing it on my blog post today. It's a unique fall blush. A must have!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I've been eyeing it I really wanted that blush
> I still get a error message no longer available








 That was fast! it is OOS again. I was able to add it to the cart when i posted the link though it said only a few left!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know I absolutely looove the shade but it is definitely one of those DRYING mattes on me too!!!


  I don't remember it being this dry, it might have to get the boot.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That was fast! it is OOS again. I was able to add it to the cart when i posted the link though it said only a few left!!!


  Darn!! I missed it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed, it is a drying lipstick


  Good morning Dollykins!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Friday Buddy!! Had such a loooooooong week here! It is better today but yeah the week was really


  My week has been BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING! I think I need to find a new job or something because I spend too much time bored and annoyed here nowadays.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love Almeria! I even posted 3 different looks wearing it on my blog post today. It's a unique fall blush. A must have!


  I think I'm just going to order it on the Nars site I really want that blush I was hoping to use the 20% off but oh well


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed, it is a drying lipstick


  Good Morning D


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think I'm just going to order it on the Nars site I really want that blush I was hoping to use the 20% off but oh well


  Wait for the NARS F&F sale later this month!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My week has been BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING! I think I need to find a new job or something because I spend too much time bored and annoyed here nowadays.


  Mine has been very stressful I feel like I'm the only one that works over here and others just goof off all day. I told myself I'm not going to overwork myself anymore just do what I need to do


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Dollykins!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning D :flower:


Good Morning V and Naomi  Oh Friday's are the best and the worst, aren't they? Last minute calls need to be made :sigh:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wait for the NARS F&F sale later this month!


  The wait is killing me smalls


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wait for the NARS F&F sale later this month!


Is that online only?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love Almeria! I even posted 3 different looks wearing it on my blog post today. It's a unique fall blush. A must have!


  I got it C!! Initially i was excited at the beginning and then lost interest bec T mentioned it as darker than TF Softcore. But then I swatched it at the store, it looked nothing like TF Softcore on me and Yay!!!!Loved the shade and the texture!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The wait is killing me smalls :haha:


lol stop by a Sephora, is that an option brows?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The wait is killing me smalls


  Try a Store brows, I am sure they will have stock!! Sometime during the weekend whenever you get time since the sale is till 10th!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol stop by a Sephora, is that an option brows?


  I don't have the 20% coupon in hand it was email to me by Sassy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Try a Store brows, I am sure they will have stock!! Sometime during the weekend whenever you get time since the sale is till 10th!!


  Don't I need to coupon in person to use at the store ?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have the 20% coupon in hand it was email to me by Sassy


  You can give the code at checkout and they should be able to add it for you! Some stores are picky about having the friend who shared the code with you at checkout but most stores atleast here arent insisting on it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't have the 20% coupon in hand it was email to me by Sassy


Some Sephora's will let you still use it, it could be worth calling around for


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You can give the code at checkout and they should be able to add it for you! Some stores are picky about having the friend who shared the code with you at checkout but most stores atleast here arent insisting on it!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  ok! I'm going to try that


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is that online only?


  I THINK so. I could be wrong though. I think I'm just going to get a blush or two and call it good myself.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine has been very stressful I feel like I'm the only one that works over here and others just goof off all day. I told myself I'm not going to overwork myself anymore just do what I need to do


  Awww I'm sorry you had a stressful week Brows.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> The wait is killing me smalls


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww I'm sorry you had a stressful week Brows.


  I'm over it now I was just in one of those weird moods all week lmao!! I'm just going to worry about myself and not focus on others


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got it C!! Initially i was excited at the beginning and then lost interest bec T mentioned it as darker than TF Softcore. But then I swatched it at the store, it looked nothing like TF Softcore on me and Yay!!!!Loved the shade and the texture!!!


  I think T has been rolling in the funny grass as of late. Some of her dupes are so off it's unreal and her swatch pics have been really off lately too in some cases.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think T has been rolling in the funny grass as of late. Some of her dupes are so off it's unreal and her swatch pics have been really off lately too in some cases.


  I don't even go by her dupe list and swatches anymore she is always off IMO


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm over it now I was just in one of those weird moods all week lmao!! I'm just going to worry about myself and not focus on others








 others!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ok! I'm going to try that p:


Lol good, it should be fine. Unless an employee wants to act a fool :lol:  





NaomiH said:


> I THINK so. I could be wrong though. I think I'm just going to get a blush or two and call it good myself.


I think you are right. I was thinking of finally picking up Gilda or Madly? Haven't really decided yet


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't even go buy her dupe list and swatches anymore she is always off IMO


  I'll never get over the inaccuracy of those RHPS lipsticks. I almost skipped FNF I got so sad after seeing her swatch, glad I got it anyway.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think you are right. I was thinking of finally picking up Gilda or Madly? Haven't really decided yet


  Gilda is a beaute! I don't have it, but from what I've seen it's lovely. I have to replace my Taj Mahal because it had an accident the other day in the bathroom.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gilda is a beaute! I don't have it, but from what I've seen it's lovely. I have to replace my Taj Mahal because it had an accident the other day in the bathroom.


Oh no! I'm sorry Naomi. Makeup accidents suck


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gilda is a beaute! I don't have it, but from what I've seen it's lovely. I have to replace my Taj Mahal because it had an accident the other day in the bathroom.


  Aww!! that sucks I hate when that happens


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry Naomi. Makeup accidents suck


  It was my first ever actually! Fell in the effing toilet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was my first ever actually! Fell in the effing toilet! :lol:


In the toilet? Lol damn that is hard to recover from :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In the toilet? Lol damn that is hard to recover from


  Yeah! I had placed it on top of some clothes I had placed on the back of the toilet on the tank, forgot it was there, grabbed the shirt on top of the little pile, and watched in terror as Taj Mahal went sailing down into the commode.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think T has been rolling in the funny grass as of late. Some of her dupes are so off it's unreal and her swatch pics have been really off lately too in some cases.


  Oh I am sure something like that is the case! Softcore itself is sooo dark that I can only imagine using it with a fan brush while Almeria was lot pinker and easier when I tried and less plummy/red too..


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! I had placed it on top of some clothes I had placed on the back of the toilet on the tank, forgot it was there, grabbed the shirt on top of the little pile, and watched in terror as Taj Mahal went sailing down into the commode.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I am sure something like that is the case! Softcore itself is sooo dark that I can only imagine using it with a fan brush while Almeria was lot pinker and easier when I tried and less plummy/red too..


  It's her 5,000 watt lighting that does it me thinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You look at her blog a few years ago and while her swatches weren't as nicely done, they were way more accurate. I like her blog as a resource, but can pretty much never base my purchasing decisions off what she says.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's her 5,000 watt lighting that does it me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed!! Her older swatches look less flashy but much closer to the actual shade and the dupe list werent so off either!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Agreed!! Her older swatches look less flashy but much closer to the actual shade and the dupe list werent so off either!!


  I wish she'd keep the layout she has but go back to her old way of doing things swatch wise. Maybe one day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! I had placed it on top of some clothes I had placed on the back of the toilet on the tank, forgot it was there, grabbed the shirt on top of the little pile, and watched in terror as Taj Mahal went sailing down into the commode. hboy:


Did it happen in slow motion?   





NaomiH said:


> It's her 5,000 watt lighting that does it me thinks. :sigh:  You look at her blog a few years ago and while her swatches weren't as nicely done, they were way more accurate. I like her blog as a resource, but can pretty much never base my purchasing decisions off what she says.





Vineetha said:


> Agreed!! Her older swatches look less flashy but much closer to the actual shade and the dupe list werent so off either!!





NaomiH said:


> I wish she'd keep the layout she has but go back to her old way of doing things swatch wise. Maybe one day. :sigh:


Her dupe list is crazy! I completely agree with you both!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

I think this weekend I'm going to be insanely lazy and just lay around binge watching crap on Netflix in my pjs. Might even finally watch last week's TWD and catch up on Hell on Wheels!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her dupe list is crazy! I completely agree with you both!


  This was me as it happened. I'm pretty sure I even took on her accent:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her dupe list is crazy! I completely agree with you both!


  Replay was!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think this weekend I'm going to be insanely lazy and just lay around binge watching crap on Netflix in my pjs. Might even finally watch last week's TWD and catch up on Hell on Wheels!


You deserve it. Do it and enjoy yourself.  





NaomiH said:


> This was me as it happened. I'm pretty sure I even took on her accent:


:lol: she is a funny lady.  It's funny and sad at the same time :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Replay was!! :lol:


Isn't it always :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Replay was!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This was me as it happened. I'm pretty sure I even took on her accent:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got it C!! Initially i was excited at the beginning and then lost interest bec T mentioned it as darker than TF Softcore. But then I swatched it at the store, it looked nothing like TF Softcore on me and Yay!!!!Loved the shade and the texture!!!


 Yay! I'm glad you love it too!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh the cashback is back to 4%!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's her 5,000 watt lighting that does it me thinks. :sigh:  You look at her blog a few years ago and while her swatches weren't as nicely done, they were way more accurate. I like her blog as a resource, but can pretty much never base my purchasing decisions off what she says.


 I agree! My skin absorbs color so it will look differently from her own skin tone.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I agree! My skin absorbs color so it will look differently from her own skin tone.


  That and her lips are not very pigmented, mine are, her skin isn't oily, mine is so everything will look differently and act differently on me than it does her. I like reading what she has to say about lipstick wear, seeing packaging and getting a basic idea of how a colour will work, but I can't ever go off her word about a product really.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and her lips are not very pigmented, mine are, her skin isn't oily, mine is so everything will look differently and act differently on me than it does her. I like reading what she has to say about lipstick wear, seeing packaging and getting a basic idea of how a colour will work, but I can't ever go off her word about a product really.


 I do have pigmented lips too that a ruby may sometimes look berry


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Is sephora still down? I'm planning on getting just a brush cleaner from cinema secrets this time but I can't access the app nor the site.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is sephora still down? I'm planning on getting just a brush cleaner from cinema secrets this time but I can't access the app nor the site.


  I was able to hop on and off with no problem a little bit ago.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is sephora still down? I'm planning on getting just a brush cleaner from cinema secrets this time but I can't access the app nor the site.


Yes, but it was up yesterday about 2 am till 7 am lol guess everyone was sleeping


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is sephora still down? I'm planning on getting just a brush cleaner from cinema secrets this time but I can't access the app nor the site.


  I have trouble accessing if I am using the Mobile site but the normal one works fine!! I think the brush cleaner is OOS!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes, but it was up yesterday about 2 am till 7 am lol guess everyone was sleeping


 Haha. I worked last night I should have ordered it. But I just received my restocked email at 730 this am


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah. I hope so too. The Nest perfume most of all. Its the midnight fleur one. I got a small sample a couple months ago and was cleaning out my bathroom and smelled it and I* had all these memories of my Nana come flooding back. That scent reminds me of her and I need it in my life.*


  That's the absolute sweetest thing.  I imagine your Nana was a very special person, and you were equally special to her too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Btw, we will have sleet on Monday. So not ready for this. I told my husband "winter is coming Stark!" Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Haha. I worked last night I should have ordered it. But I just received my restocked email at 730 this am


Lol late night shopping is the best


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, we will have sleet on Monday. So not ready for this. I told my husband "winter is coming Stark!" Lol


  LOL!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol late night shopping is the best


 I should visit it at that time later and order


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I should visit it at that time later and order


Maybe tonight?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Sephora's FB is a bloodbath! Wow they  really did block a loooot of a/c with east asian names!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora's FB is a bloodbath! Wow they  really did block a loooot of a/c with east asian names!!! :shock:


:shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, we will have sleet on Monday. So not ready for this. I told my husband "winter is coming Stark!" Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Sephora would restock the Holiday Meterorites AFTER I bought them from Nordstrom at full price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  They're totally worth the cost, but geez. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora's FB is a bloodbath! Wow they  really did block a loooot of a/c with east asian names!!!


  I'm going to hop on and look, I could do with a bit of FB drama today!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora would restock the Holiday Meterorites AFTER I bought them from Nordstrom at full price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was just gonna post that!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just gonna post that!!!


  Jerks. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

If someone was dying whom you love and can't see your life without, would an item, like a lipstick, that has the loved ones name be a nice gesture?  Or is that stupid?  :sigh:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I've been eyeing it I really wanted that blush I still get a error message no longer available


  Brows!  I missed it too.  I'm going to try to get it at Nordies... They price match! I did it last year on a nars eyeshadow last year... Through the chat HTH!   I want you to get your 1st nars blush!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I don't think that's stupid at all. I bought a bracelet that says Mary on it because it was my grandmother's name and even though my mom isn't dead I just bought a lipstick because it had her name. If anyone thinks that buying something because it reminds you of someone even in the smallest of ways is stupid, they can go kick rocks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was my first ever actually! Fell in the effing toilet!


   No way---resulted in a Taj Ma-flush?????


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No way---resulted in a Taj Ma-flush?????


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

I tried Cherry Cordial lipstick from Gerard Cosmetics at lunch.  I love the color.  I did find that it tugged a bit and seemed slightly patchy, but the patchiness seemed to even out after it warmed up on my lips for a minute.  The texture and application is vaguely reminiscent of what I don't like about Smoked Purple, but to a lesser degree. 

  I wasn't going to post a pic because my hair is up and I just don't like pictures when my hair is up, but oh well...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gilda is a beaute! I don't have it, but from what I've seen it's lovely. I have to replace my Taj Mahal because it had an accident the other day in the bathroom.


  That breaks my heart a little!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think you are right. I was thinking of finally picking up Gilda or Madly? Haven't really decided yet


  Gilda, because I want to see how it looks on you!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Brows! I missed it too. I'm going to try to get it at Nordies... They price match! I did it last year on a nars eyeshadow last year... Through the chat HTH! I want you to get your 1st nars blush!


  I know I wanted to get it too so badly ...I want to cry it's not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lmao!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Absolutely not----my grandmother & mother are both gone.  *Charlotte* was the first of the lippies that I purchased because they were both named Charlotte.
  My sister who is still with us is also named Charlotte.  She got a kick out of it when I told her recently.

  I also got Bette because of my mother-in-law who is no longer with us.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think that's stupid at all. I bought a bracelet that says Mary on it because it was my grandmother's name and even though my mom isn't dead I just bought a lipstick because it had her name. If anyone thinks that buying something because it reminds you of someone even in the smallest of ways is stupid, they can go kick rocks.


You are right. I was on the fence because I didn't know if it would be appropriate. But you are right Naomi! Thank you so much for the advice :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.thebalm.com/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No way---resulted in a Taj Ma-flush?????


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.thebalm.com/


  Nice!!!  I own nothing from them.  What do I need?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I tried Cherry Cordial lipstick from Gerard Cosmetics at lunch.  I love the color.  I did find that it tugged a bit and seemed slightly patchy, but the patchiness seemed to even out after it warmed up on my lips for a minute.  The texture and application is vaguely reminiscent of what I don't like about Smoked Purple, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> I wasn't going to post a pic because my hair is up and I just don't like pictures when my hair is up, but oh well...


  You look beautiful Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice!!!  I own nothing from them.  What do I need?


  Mary Lou Manizer!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely not----my grandmother & mother are both gone.  *Charlotte* was the first of the lippies that I purchased because they were both named Charlotte.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  My sister who is still with us is also named Charlotte.  She got a kick out of it when I told her recently.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I also got Bette because of my mother-in-law who is no longer with us.[/COLOR]


That is so sweet Meddy! My best friends daughter is slowly passing, she is a very sick child. They both enjoy makeup too. I figured Liv would be perfect.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

I think I'm about to finally snag Cindy-Lou Manizer.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If someone was dying whom you love and can't see your life without, would an item, like a lipstick, that has the loved ones name be a nice gesture?  Or is that stupid?  :sigh:


  I don't think that's stupid at all.   I think it's  very thoughtful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm about to finally snag Cindy-Lou Manizer.


Cindy-Lou :eyelove: what a cute name


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mary Lou Manizer!





NaomiH said:


> I think I'm about to finally snag Cindy-Lou Manizer.


  I think those are probably the only products from them that I am familiar with. I might have to get it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I don't think that's stupid at all.   I think it's  very thoughtful


Thank you, I've added it to my list for my trip


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I tried Cherry Cordial lipstick from Gerard Cosmetics at lunch.  I love the color.  I did find that it tugged a bit and seemed slightly patchy, but the patchiness seemed to even out after it warmed up on my lips for a minute.  The texture and application is vaguely reminiscent of what I don't like about Smoked Purple, but to a lesser degree.   I wasn't going to post a pic because my hair is up and I just don't like pictures when my hair is up, but oh well...


  Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think those are probably the only products from them that I am familiar with. I might have to get it.


  I bought a little sample sized Mary-Lou like two years ago and it's still going strong because it's so pigmented just a dash of your brush on top is enough. Doing a whole swirl will put out way too much product and it blends into the skin beautifully.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

I kind of want Betty-Lou too, but I'm not sure if it'll work on my skin tone or not.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Brows! I missed it too. I'm going to try to get it at Nordies... They price match! I did it last year on a nars eyeshadow last year... Through the chat HTH! I want you to get your 1st nars blush!


  I attempted that with a beauty item and I was told it has to be an item that is on sale for the entire public, and visible as such online---not just for VIB or VIBR


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

I knew they'll restock on the meteorites after we already bought it. What a freakshow!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

V, wassup with Sephora blocking east asian accounts?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I kind of want Betty-Lou too, but I'm not sure if it'll work on my skin tone or not.


  Get Cindy Lou Buddy!!! Betty Lou shuld work too ! Its pretty pigmented from whatever swatches I ca see!!
  $5 shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

And what's up with them blocking the Canadian accounts too? Sephora handled this sale real dirty like.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Get Cindy Lou Buddy!!! Betty Lou shuld work too ! Its pretty pigmented from whatever swatches I ca see!!
> $5 shipping
> 
> 
> ...


  Not at 50% off it ain't!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Ardency Inn Rose gold is heaven! I got plenty of compliments at work even with my male 60 yr old co workers lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> V, wassup with Sephora blocking east asian accounts?


  It looks like they blocked accounts having Chinese/Taiwanese names. Even Gmail accounts where the names resembled an East Asian name. A lot of them who are US citizens or stay in US got their accounts blocked for the same reason saying Security issues!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And what's up with them blocking the Canadian accounts too? Sephora handled this sale real dirty like.


 Something is fishy! I hope no one hacked our credit card info's


----------



## mel33t (Nov 7, 2014)

@Meddy, thank you babe   @Dolly No its not stupid. That's why I'm buying the perfume. I keep all my cards from her that I've ever gotten. When I was young I loved my time with her and when she was going I would drink coffee and a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese just like her. I was never close with any other family member so anything that reminds me of her I'm all over.    @Mandy, you're gorgeous as always    TGIF!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Something is fishy! I hope no one hacked our credit card info's








 I hope not!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And what's up with them blocking the Canadian accounts too? Sephora handled this sale real dirty like.


  They really did!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It looks like they blocked accounts having Chinese/Taiwanese names. Even Gmail accounts where the names resembled an East Asian name. A lot of them who are US citizens or stay in US got their accounts blocked for the same reason saying Security issues!!


 What?! I'm East Asian in descent but Filipinos got Hispanic last names mostly than Asian unless you are Chinese


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Something is fishy! I hope no one hacked our credit card info's









 I sure hope not!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :shock:  I hope not!


 I'm getting anxious day by day especially with the system being down. Is this Target 2.0?


----------



## Sweetyellow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It looks like they blocked accounts having Chinese/Taiwanese names. Even Gmail accounts where the names resembled an East Asian name. A lot of them who are US citizens or stay in US got their accounts blocked for the same reason saying Security issues!!


 
  Perhaps, this is their way of curbing what they consider 'the second-hand resellers'. 
  This is just all so messed up to be completely honest. Eek!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm getting anxious day by day especially with the system being down. Is this Target 2.0?


  That was ridiculous! I had gone to Target and bought toilet paper during the hack period and had to go get a new debit card.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @Meddy, thank you babe   @Dolly No its not stupid. That's why I'm buying the perfume. I keep all my cards from her that I've ever gotten. When I was young I loved my time with her and when she was going I would drink coffee and a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese just like her. I was never close with any other family member so anything that reminds me of her I'm all over.    @Mandy, you're gorgeous as always    TGIF!!!!


That sounds very sweet babe  may your heart always be filled with her love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

What retailers sell theBalm?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That was ridiculous! I had gone to Target and bought toilet paper during the hack period and had to go get a new debit card.


 They even hacked into my lil blog. My husband maintains my site and he gets Wordpress notifications. Just last week they attempted 80 times! I asked my husband what they get from it, he said they practice into hacking blogs then they level up.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What retailers sell theBalm?


  They come on Hautelook very often. Nordies, overstock, beauty.com....


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What retailers sell theBalm?


 Nordstrom and Sephora, I think


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooo that Sephora page is on fire! I know I'd be pissed off if I were a VIB/VIBR who was not being able to participate simply because I happened to be Asian or basically anyone not located in America. I'm going to admit that I have quite the sour taste in my mouth after yesterday and it taking damn near 3 hours to buy one lipstick, and seeing all this is appalling!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What retailers sell theBalm?


  Sephora used to, I THINK Nordies still does.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> They even hacked into my lil blog. My husband maintains my site and he gets Wordpress notifications. Just last week they attempted 80 times! I asked my husband what they get from it, he said they practice into hacking blogs then they level up.


  Oh that's scary!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ooo that Sephora page is on fire! I know I'd be pissed off if I were a VIB/VIBR who was not being able to participate simply because I happened to be Asian or basically anyone not located in America. I'm going to admit that I have quite the sour taste in my mouth after yesterday and it taking damn near 3 hours to buy one lipstick, and seeing all this is appalling!


  IKR! For whatever reason they did it, it was very poorly thought and implemented. I am sure they lost a ton of customers to this. I mean blanket blocking based on names??? The least they could have done was take time to review accounts before they took any action!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

They're stereotyping Asians as eBay resellers. Anyone can sell on eBay.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> IKR! For whatever reason they did it, it was very poorly thought and implemented. I am sure they lost a ton of customers to this. I mean blanket blocking based on names??? The least they could have done was take time to review accounts before they took any action!!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  It's insulting how they're just ignoring everyone too and making ZERO attempt to keep people in the loop as to what's going on and has been going on since the sale started two days ago apparently.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They come on Hautelook very often. Nordies, overstock, beauty.com....





NaomiH said:


> Sephora used to, I THINK Nordies still does.





charismafulltv said:


> Nordstrom and Sephora, I think


Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's insulting how they're just ignoring everyone too and making ZERO attempt to keep people in the loop as to what's going on and has been going on since the sale started two days ago apparently.


  To say the least!! And they do keep commenting that "sorry, blocked accounts cannot be reactivated at this point of time"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's insulting how they're just ignoring everyone too and making ZERO attempt to keep people in the loop as to what's going on and has been going on since the sale started two days ago apparently. hboy:


Sephora oh boy, people will boycott.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

Idk what's up with them


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> To say the least!! And they do keep commenting that "sorry, blocked accounts cannot be reactivated at this point of time"


  So awful, then at least tell people why they've been blocked. Some of those blocked people have spent hundreds or thousands of dollars at Sephora and deserve WAY better treatment than they're getting. I'm kinda turned off from spending more there now and am thinking of keeping my business with Nordstrom, Saks etc.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora oh boy, people will boycott.


  It'd be a well deserved one!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed in Sephora. I've never had problems with them, but hopefully corporate will say something and apologize.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm a little disappointed in Sephora. I've never had problems with them, but hopefully corporate will say something and apologize.


  I sure hope so.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

The F&F wasn't as crazy as this, maybe because not everyone can access it


----------



## Sweetyellow (Nov 7, 2014)

I decided to read Sephora's Facebook page and they certainly dun goof'd. Some 'Asian' customers who are based in the US, registered their Sephora accounts with foreign email address and were blocked on those grounds alone. Sephora didn't even bother to check the billing and shipping addresses. Then there's people that weren't even 'Asian' and they were blocked too and others that had orders cancelled for simply ordering more than one of a particular item. The struggle is real.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

When is the Nordies mascara sale?  I really want a couple and want to make sure I get them before they sell out.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> When is the Nordies mascara sale?  I really want a couple and want to make sure I get them before they sell out.


  8th!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It'd be a well deserved one!


Agreed.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 8th!!


  Does Nordies save your cart like Sephora?  I'm a newbie and have only shopped there 2 times.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does Nordies save your cart like Sephora?  I'm a newbie and have only shopped there 2 times.


  It does!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does Nordies save your cart like Sephora?  I'm a newbie and have only shopped there 2 times.


  Yes, they do!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes, they do!!


  Awesome! I'll make my cart now and buy tonight at like....midnight.  I'm a loser.  I also want to get the Nordies debit card right before because they give you a deal off $100 the day you apply.

  I'm hoping Nordies has adequate stock because there are 3 I really, really want.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not one to buy from Sephora much but this is really putting me off. I'd planned on buying a new foundation soon, but I might have to find the Ulta near me and try there instead.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Awesome! I'll make my cart now and buy tonight at like....midnight.  I'm a loser.  I also want to get the Nordies debit card right before because they give you a deal off $100 the day you apply.
> 
> I'm hoping Nordies has adequate stock because there are 3 I really, really want.


  Don't forget Ebates for 3% back!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not one to buy from Sephora much but this is really putting me off. I'd planned on buying a new foundation soon, but I might have to find the Ulta near me and try there instead.


  I've never been a huge Sephora shopper either and I'm not really wanting to become one now either.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't forget Ebates for 3% back!


  I won't! Getting all prepared this afternoon, so I just get the card, open Ebates and go!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I won't! Getting all prepared this afternoon, so I just get the card, open Ebates and go!


  WOOT!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

WTF The Balm keeps giving me an error page when I try to check out! It's like Sephora 2.0 up in here! Is anyone else having a problem?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What retailers sell theBalm?


  I think Kohl's had it the last time I was there.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> WTF The Balm keeps giving me an error page when I try to check out! It's like Sephora 2.0 up in here! Is anyone else having a problem?


  Got it!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think Kohl's had it the last time I was there.


Kohls has been very reliable lately, when looking for a brand.  





NaomiH said:


> WTF The Balm keeps giving me an error page when I try to check out! It's like Sephora 2.0 up in here! Is anyone else having a problem?





NaomiH said:


> Got it!


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

My poor lips.....DAMN YOU SIN!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My poor lips.....DAMN YOU SIN!!!


  It kills after wearing it for a while. But boy is the color pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It kills after wearing it for a while. But boy is the color pretty.


  I exfoliated my lips this morning and balmed them before wearing and it still ripped them to shreds.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

I got the Mary-Lou Manizer. Thanks, Naomi! I was annoyed that they logged me out last minute, right after registering, so I didn't think I'd get it but they let me check out a few minutes after.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kohls has been very reliable lately, when looking for a brand.  :kiss:


  It's like they've become the place cosmetic brands go to after Ulta and Sephora randomly kick them to the curb!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I got the Mary-Lou Manizer. Thanks, Naomi! I was annoyed that they logged me out last minute, right after registering, so I didn't think I'd get it but they let me check out a few minutes after.


  It was acting weird for me too, but apparently they're having server overload due to the site traffic. Unlike Sephora though, they were telling people what to do and responding to people's questions that were being posted on the FB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  You're welcome Mandy! I hope you like it, it's such a nice champagne highlighter.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think I've ever been in a Kohl's.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

HOLY SHAZAM! I've already gotten my tracking number!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HOLY SHAZAM! I've already gotten my tracking number!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Wasn't expecting that within like half an hour. They're on a roll!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I exfoliated my lips this morning and balmed them before wearing and it still ripped them to shreds.


:hug: now that's crap  





NaomiH said:


> HOLY SHAZAM! I've already gotten my tracking number!


Whaaaaaa? Lol  





MandyVanHook said:


> It's like they've become the place cosmetic brands go to after Ulta and Sephora randomly kick them to the curb!


Exactly like that


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly like that


  Yep! I saw I had an email, popped over and there it was in all it's glory. lol

  The Sin thing has me sad because I love the colour. I'll have to play around and try to find a way to keep it from turning my lips into the Sahara.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! I saw I had an email, popped over and there it was in all it's glory. lol


Damn, they are on the ball today! Now that is how you handle a flash sale :biguns:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn, they are on the ball today! Now that is how you handle a flash sale


  Yep, and when I was wondering why my order wouldn't submit I went over to their FB and that's how I found out what to do. The person handling their page was awesome, great customer service.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

The Nordies site is down!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep, and when I was wondering why my order wouldn't submit I went over to their FB and that's how I found out what to do. The person handling their page was awesome, great customer service.


I love it when companies have great CS!   





NaomiH said:


> The Nordies site is down! :shock:


That's odd


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Nordies site is down!


  I hope they are preparing for the Mascara madness tomm seeing what happened to sephora sale. Maybe they shop at Sephora too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope they are preparing for the Mascara madness tomm seeing what happened to sephora sale. Maybe they shop at Sephora too


:lmao: V


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep, and when I was wondering why my order wouldn't submit I went over to their FB and that's how I found out what to do. The person handling their page was awesome, great customer service.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


 
  Unlike some companies who seem to just go into hiding when things go awry...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope they are preparing for the Mascara madness tomm seeing what happened to sephora sale. Maybe they shop at Sephora too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's odd


  So do I, makes all the difference!


----------



## cocofiere (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely not----my grandmother & mother are both gone.  *Charlotte* was the first of the lippies that I purchased because they were both named Charlotte.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  My sister who is still with us is also named Charlotte.  She got a kick out of it when I told her recently.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I also got Bette because of my mother-in-law who is no longer with us.[/COLOR]


  My mother's name (and mine...same name LOL) has been the name of two KvD products, an eyeshadow in last year's holiday palette and now a studded kiss lippie so I bought the palette last year (I liked the other colors too but the name got me) and the lip set this year. I'll likely buy the full size lipstick also because thankfully, the color is gorgeous. I don't think it's weird at all. My name isn't common so I can never get a name keychain or souvenir when I'm traveling so makeup bearing me and my mom's name is awesome. 





NaomiH said:


> That was ridiculous! I had gone to Target and bought toilet paper during the hack period and had to go get a new debit card.


 My back sent me a new credit card and debit card but didn't say where they were breached. I'd been to both Target and Home Depot so it was likely one of them. If Sephora is having issues online and are trying to stop hackers, I guess it makes sense what's happening. However, if they're just ill-prepared for a sale of this magnitude they need to hire better IT staff.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope they are preparing for the Mascara madness tomm seeing what happened to sephora sale. Maybe they shop at Sephora too


  That's probably what it is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I, makes all the difference!


:agree: helps for a great experience


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm about to finally snag Cindy-Lou Manizer.


  Wow! Their stuff is adorable I could go crazy on that site


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> My back sent me a new credit card and debit card but didn't say where they were breached. I'd been to both Target and Home Depot so it was likely one of them. If Sephora is having issues online and are trying to stop hackers, I guess it makes sense what's happening. However, if they're just ill-prepared for a sale of this magnitude they need to hire better IT staff.


  If it was holiday time last year, it was probably Target. My bank sent me an email stating what had happened and I went up that afternoon had had them instant issue me a new card right then and there.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow! Their stuff is adorable I could go crazy on that site


  The packaging is really cute and their products are really nice. They do sales like that every few months or so and you can find them on Hautelook from time to time.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I exfoliated my lips this morning and balmed them before wearing and it still ripped them to shreds.


 Try the Rosebud Perfume Co Salve in a tube, it works like a miracle better than Jack Black


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried TokyoMilk perfumes?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I attempted that with a beauty item and I was told it has to be an item that is on sale for the entire public, and visible as such online---not just for VIB or VIBR:dunno: [/COLOR]


 Oh no!  I was going to try it when I got home from work!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora's FB is a bloodbath! Wow they  really did block a loooot of a/c with east asian names!!!


   I've never seen Sephora so chaotic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no! I was going to try it when I got home from work!


 Don't even bother.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I exfoliated my lips this morning and balmed them before wearing and it still ripped them to shreds.


 I love that lippie too.  Maybe wearing it w/a gloss will help.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HOLY SHAZAM! I've already gotten my tracking number!






Miracles do happen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! I saw I had an email, popped over and there it was in all it's glory. lol
> 
> The Sin thing has me sad because I love the colour. I'll have to play around and try to find a way to keep it from turning my lips into the Sahara.


   I know----it's too pretty to give up on.  I like the look of a matte lip so with a super drying lippie like sin, I just dab a 
  bit of gloss in a corresponding color (or even a clear ) gloss in the center of my lips.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I've never seen Sephora so chaotic.[/COLOR]


 I know I walked in and walked back out it was madness. Plus I was bummed that they were sold out on the Nars Almeria blush  I'm just going to place an online order


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I walked in and walked back out it was madness. Plus I was bummed that they were sold out on the Nars Almeria blush  I'm just going to place an online order


 Oh no!! I am so sorry brows!!Beauty.com is having their 20% sale too and they carry NARS!!! Check out if they have Almeria!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I walked in and walked back out it was madness. Plus I was bummed that they were sold out on the Nars Almeria blush  I'm just going to place an online order


I'm so sorry brows!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

D!!! Melt lippie Selfie plsssss


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! Melt lippie Selfie plsssss


 Yes Please!!!:bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!! Melt lippie Selfie plsssss


Tomorrow when I try out my BeautyBlender V, today is a no makeup, lazy night :lol: What are you doing?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tomorrow when I try out my BeautyBlender V, today is a no makeup, lazy night :lol: What are you doing?


 Catching up on how to get away with murder!!! :haha: Alright tomm then D!! That beauty blender set is an awesome deal!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!! I am so sorry brows!!Beauty.com is having their 20% sale too and they carry NARS!!! Check out if they have Almeria!!


 I was so bummed and I called around everyone was sold out  oh do u need a promo code for beauty.com?  





Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry brows!


 just my luck D!! I was not happy either the tester they had was gorgeous


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> just my luck D!! I was not happy either the tester they had was gorgeous


  No you dont!! Just follow the link from This Post!! It ends today!!

  http://www.temptalia.com/beauty-com-friends-family-2014-sale-begins


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

D!!!! check out the Tom Ford Promo vid for the new collection Lips & Boys! I have posted the link in that thread!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Catching up on how to get away with murder!!! :haha: Alright tomm then D!! That beauty blender set is an awesome deal!!


Love that show :lol:  It is, I'm glad to have it.   





rocksteadybaby said:


> I was so bummed and I called around everyone was sold out  oh do u need a promo code for beauty.com?  just my luck D!! I was not happy either the tester they had was gorgeous


I hate that, when they put a sample out and no damn stock! Here look at this gorgeous blush, you want it, swatch it up...oh we don't have it  It's for looksies..not to have


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!!! check out the Tom Ford Promo vid for the new collection Lips & Boys! I have posted the link in that thread!! :haha:


V!! :nope: :shock: Idk if I can look... :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> V!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its hot! Go look!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its hot! Go look!!


:lol: maybe for a second


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

Mascara sale didn't start at midnight. Grrrrr.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Mascara sale didn't start at midnight. Grrrrr.


  Its usually PST for nordies!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its usually PST for nordies!!


 Thanks, V! I figured it was Eastern!


----------



## tararachel (Nov 7, 2014)

I just ordered my mascara for Nordies! Seems to be working  forgot to use mr rebates though!!! When will I ever learn?!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 7, 2014)

I've definitely been on #teambuyallthethings since Sephora's F&F sale.  I need to slow my roll!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I walked in and walked back out it was madness. Plus I was bummed that they were sold out on the Nars Almeria blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sephora didn't do so well this time did they?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've definitely been on #teambuyallthethings since Sephora's F&F sale.  I need to slow my roll!






 So you're responsible for what seems to be a company-wide shortage of products!  You bought all the things!!!



Seriously, I need to slow down too for a minute!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Try the Rosebud Perfume Co Salve in a tube, it works like a miracle better than Jack Black


I'll try that, thanks! I've been using carmex since it works better on me than jack black does.  I never got all the JB hype, it works okay but meh. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I know----it's too pretty to give up on.  I like the look of a matte lip so with a super drying lippie like sin, I just dab a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  bit of gloss in a corresponding color (or even a clear ) gloss in the center of my lips.[/COLOR]


I'll try the gloss next time I wear it, thanks Meddy.  I usually get drying from mattes but this was just over the top. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Miracles do happen.[/COLOR]


Now if only Leslie would arrive today instead of Tuesday......... :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hate that lipstick! I don't think I've ever said I hated a lipstick before but I hate By Starlight and wish I had never bought it. I have 3 Melt lippies and only one do I think is worth keeping simply because I find the colour oddly flattering (Blow) but the formula in any of them is nothing special and definitely not worth $19 +7 for shipping. Not to mention their rank freaking smell. I'll more than likely never buy anything from them again.


  Now you tell me. Lol. I don't think I will be ordering from them again either. I only wanted 6Six6 and Dark Room. I have to say that I have not seen DR on anyone look like the promo ads. I do hope that I am wrong and this is not like the Pure Heroine misleading promo ads.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Now you tell me. Lol. I don't think I will be ordering from them again either. I only wanted 6Six6 and Dark Room. I have to say that I have not seen DR on anyone look like the promo ads. I do hope that I am wrong and this is not like the Pure Heroine misleading promo ads.


I've found of the three I have none of them look like their promo pic because they apparently use liners in them or something. I expected BS to look like a deep royal purple like in the pic, instead it's like Heroine's ugly step sister with a crappy formula.  Total hate!!!  I really hope you have better luck than I have with their stuff, I know a lot of people rave about them, but for the cost I don't think they're worth it.  Good CS and all I won't be buying again unless they put out some end all be all lipstick colour and even then I'll have my reservations.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I tried Cherry Cordial lipstick from Gerard Cosmetics at lunch.  I love the color.  I did find that it tugged a bit and seemed slightly patchy, but the patchiness seemed to even out after it warmed up on my lips for a minute.  The texture and application is vaguely reminiscent of what I don't like about Smoked Purple, but to a lesser degree.   I wasn't going to post a pic because my hair is up and I just don't like pictures when my hair is up, but oh well...


  You look fabulous. I think your hair looks nice pulled back. We can see your pretty face better.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've found of the three I have none of them look like their promo pic because they apparently use liners in them or something. I expected BS to look like a deep royal purple like in the pic, instead it's like Heroine's ugly step sister with a crappy formula.  Total hate!!!  I really hope you have better luck than I have with their stuff, I know a lot of people rave about them, but for the cost I don't think they're worth it.  Good CS and all I won't be buying again unless they put out some end all be all lipstick colour and even then I'll have my reservations.


  And it takes them almost a whole year to restock. Did you order DR?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Now you tell me. Lol. I don't think I will be ordering from them again either. I only wanted 6Six6 and Dark Room. I have to say that I have not seen DR on anyone look like the promo ads. I do hope that I am wrong and this is not like the Pure Heroine misleading promo ads.


  I noticed this too.   I really want Spacecake but not that badly.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2014)

Brows, @walkingdead Almeria is Back in Stock online!!

  http://www.sephora.com/nars-almeria-blush-P390812?skuId=1658871


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good morning! What does everyone have planned today?  I have a hair appointment and then I'm going to grab my mascara from Nordie's.   This morning I was looking at instagram and an account I follow had a picture of a 10 year old dog up. He had been dumped at their shelter by his owners because they up and decided they didn't want him anymore. I wanted to cry - it takes some kind of person to abandon their aging pet.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This morning I was looking at instagram and an account I follow had a picture of a 10 year old dog up. He had been dumped at their shelter by his owners because they up and decided they didn't want him anymore. I wanted to cry - it takes some kind of person to abandon their aging pet.


It makes me so mad to read about that kind of stuff. Ugh.

  Which mascaras are you picking up?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 8, 2014)

Ordered my Nordies mascara!  Armani Eyes To Kill (I want it, but this one is for a friend) Kevyn Aucoin Volume Mascara Trish McEvoy Curling Mascara Charlotte Tillbury curler


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll try the gloss next time I wear it, thanks Meddy. I usually get drying from mattes but this was just over the top.


 I've recently started using Chanel *Rouge Coco Baume Hydrant* and Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*.  I'll be better able to judge their effectiveness in the 
  dead of winter when what are currently my lips, turn into dueling scouring pads.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Charlotte Tillbury curler


  Very nice mascara haul!!! 



 I'd love know what you think o the CT eyelash curler.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This morning I was looking at instagram and an account I follow had a picture of a *10 year old dog up. He had been dumped at their shelter by his owners because they up and decided they didn't want him anymore. I wanted to cry - it takes some kind of person to abandon their aging pet.*






Alysse.  That so incredibly sad.  Dogs are such creatures of habit, and to dismiss 10 years of that is probably devastating for him.  Let's hope a kind family takes 
    him in and loves him a lot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I tried Cherry Cordial lipstick from Gerard Cosmetics at lunch.  I love the color.  I did find that it tugged a bit and seemed slightly patchy, but the patchiness seemed to even out after it warmed up on my lips for a minute.  The texture and application is vaguely reminiscent of what I don't like about Smoked Purple, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> I wasn't going to post a pic because my hair is up and I just don't like pictures when my hair is up, but oh well...


  You look absolutely stunning Mandy.  The lip color is fab on you and your eyes are just beautiful!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You look fabulous. I think your hair looks nice pulled back. We can see your pretty face better.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You look absolutely stunning Mandy.  The lip color is fab on you and your eyes are just beautiful!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you so much, Ladies!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm about to make a trip to MAC and Sephora to burn some money...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm about to make a trip to MAC and Sephora to burn some money...


   Way to go!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!!!  I hope you find everything you're looking for!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks V!  Just placed my order  Are you done hauling for this sale?   I'm not done yet.  I want get some Christmas gifts for some friends--


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm about to make a trip to MAC and Sephora to burn some money...


Enjoy


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy your day everyone


  Hey Dolly!  You enjoy your day too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Dolly!  You enjoy your day too!


I will, I'm going to attempt another yard sale for my parents. Gpod thing it is a lot warmer today  Have a great day WD and may you find those Christmas gifts for friends with ease :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Way to go!!!  :cheer:  Have fun!!!  I hope you find everything you're looking for![/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy


  Thanks! Knowing me, I'll be frustrated with mall shopping and leave in a mini breakdown after 20 minutes or so, but hopefully I leave with some goodies.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm not done yet. I want get some Christmas gifts for some friends--


  Yay!!! I hope brows was too!!!! I think I am done with the orders WD!!I might pop into the store today to get a lip primer. I am kind of miffed that none of my orders have shipped yet though. 
  Have an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy your day everyone


  You too D!! Have an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Which mascaras are you picking up?


  I'm going to get 2 Bobbi Brown Smoky Eye and 1 Le Volume de Chanel. Very excited!   





MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks! Knowing me, I'll be frustrated with mall shopping and leave in a mini breakdown after 20 minutes or so, but hopefully I leave with some goodies.


  Good luck at the mall! I hear you on the breakdown haha. Saturday can be rough between parking/crowds/noise. Apparently there is a concert at my mall today for the opening of a Microsoft store? Anyway, I'm preparing for battle lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You too D!! Have an awesome weekend!!!


V :hug: have a great weekend too   





MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks! Knowing me, I'll be frustrated with mall shopping and leave in a mini breakdown after 20 minutes or so, but hopefully I leave with some goodies.


Remember eye of the tiger


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very nice mascara haul!!![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I'd love know what you think o the CT eyelash curler.[/COLOR]


 I'll let you know, Meddy! I saw a review saying it's nicer than Shu Uemura, which is quite the statement!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'll let you know, Meddy! I saw a review saying it's nicer than Shu Uemura, which is quite the statement!


  Wow---it sure is.  I've had my Shu for years but picked up a Chanel one last year---it's pretty good too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! I hope brows was too!!!! I think I am done with the orders WD!!I might pop into the store today to get a lip primer. I am kind of miffed that none of my orders have shipped yet though.
> Have an awesome weekend!!!


 ​I hope you hear something soon regarding your orders Vee!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> And it takes them almost a whole year to restock. Did you order DR?


No, I skipped it.  I was almost tempted since it looks along the lines of pure heroine, but decided against it since I don't generally like their formula or the icky scent they use.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've recently started using Chanel *Rouge Coco Baume Hydrant* and Chanel *Hydra Beauty Nourishing Lip Care*.  I'll be better able to judge their effectiveness in the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  dead of winter when [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]what are currently my lips, turn into dueling scouring pads.[/COLOR]


That is definitely a down side to the colder weather, the dry winter skin.  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Good morning! What does everyone have planned today?  I have a hair appointment and then I'm going to grab my mascara from Nordie's.   This morning I was looking at instagram and an account I follow had a picture of a 10 year old dog up. He had been dumped at their shelter by his owners because they up and decided they didn't want him anymore. I wanted to cry - it takes some kind of person to abandon their aging pet.


Oh that's so awful


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've definitely been on #teambuyallthethings since Sephora's F&F sale.  I need to slow my roll!






 So you're responsible for what seems to be a company-wide shortage of products!  You bought all the things!!!



Seriously, I need to slow down too for a minute!

  Guilty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 8, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm going to get 2 Bobbi Brown Smoky Eye and 1 Le Volume de Chanel. Very excited!  Good luck at the mall! I hear you on the breakdown haha. Saturday can be rough between parking/crowds/noise. Apparently there is a concert at my mall today for the opening of a Microsoft store? Anyway, I'm preparing for battle lol





Dolly Snow said:


> V :hug: have a great weekend too Remember eye of the tiger





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks!  You too Dolly:bouquet: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Happy hauling WD![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh for sure you just described me.  I hate shopping via brick & mortar ----online access has spoiled me.  I have no patience for crowds.  Good Luck!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​I hope you hear something soon regarding your orders Vee!  [/COLOR]


  I survived and I spent more than I intended. Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried the beauty blender [@]NaomiH[/@] and it's a longer process than the use of a brush. But the finish and feel is glorious.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I noticed this too.   I really want Spacecake but not that badly.


  I totally understand. I hope I am wrong though. 





Alysse011 said:


> Good morning! What does everyone have planned today?  I have a hair appointment and then I'm going to grab my mascara from Nordie's.   This morning I was looking at instagram and an account I follow had a picture of a 10 year old dog up. He had been dumped at their shelter by his owners because they up and decided they didn't want him anymore. I wanted to cry - it takes some kind of person to abandon their aging pet.


  I don't like to hear stories like that. I love dogs. I hope the dog finds a loving home quickly.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It makes me so mad to read about that kind of stuff. Ugh.  Which mascaras are you picking up?


  It makes me mad too. $&@#





MandyVanHook said:


> I'm about to make a trip to MAC and Sephora to burn some money...


  I hope you didn't spend it all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried the beauty blender [@]NaomiH[/@] and it's a longer process than the use of a brush. But the finish and feel is glorious.


  I bought one but I have not tried it yet. Glad to hear you think it is worth it Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought one but I have not tried it yet. Glad to hear you think it is worth it Dolly.


I usually have issues with my under-eye routine but the Beauty Blender really helps. It is worth it imo!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I usually have issues with my under-eye routine but the Beauty Blender really helps. It is worth it imo!


  Thank you.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried the beauty blender [@]NaomiH[/@] and it's a longer process than the use of a brush. But the finish and feel is glorious.


 Yay!!! ompom: I have been using the pink one for over a year now and it's still good D!!  And on a happy note my fantastic 4 shipped from beauty.com too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is definitely a down side to the colder weather, the dry winter skin.


    My cuticles take a hit too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! ompom: I have been using the pink one for over a year now and it's still good D!!  And on a happy note my fantastic 4 shipped from beauty.com too!!!


Yay so happy it shipped! I love it. At first I was kinda like...meh then after it looks great. Also I have dry skin and the damp BB helps keep my face from looking dry...idk lol if it really is. It's great!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay so happy it shipped! I love it. At first I was kinda like...meh then after it looks great. Also I have dry skin and the damp BB helps keep my face from looking dry...idk lol if it really is. It's great!


  It is!! I have the pink one but wanted to try the other two and this set is an awesome deal to do just that!!! I have never had issues with color bleeding even with the pink one I got!! It is foolproof for concealer & foundation!! I wanna try the cream blush with the small one and see how it works!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay so happy it shipped! I love it. At first I was kinda like...meh then after it looks great. Also I have dry skin and the damp BB helps keep my face from looking dry...idk lol if it really is. It's great!


  I really like it for when my skin is extra dry and flaky. Brushes lift up all the dead skin but the beauty blender just leaves a lovely finish without causing the micro exfoliation. It does take longer, as you said, so I don't use the beauty blender everyday, but it's a great tool to have!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!! I have the pink one but wanted to try the other two and this set is an awesome deal to do just that!!! I have never had issues with color bleeding even with the pink one I got!! It is foolproof for concealer & foundation!! I wanna try the cream blush with the small one and see how it works!!


The mini I used for my under eye today and I must say WOW! I'm curious about using cream blush too. I'm sure it'll look gorgeous though V.    





MandyVanHook said:


> I really like it for when my skin is extra dry and flaky. Brushes lift up all the dead skin but the beauty blender just leaves a lovely finish without causing the micro exfoliation. It does take longer, as you said, so I don't use the beauty blender everyday, but it's a great tool to have!


Exactly! The extra work can be a pain but shoot if it'll do this every time, then I'll use it everyday :lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Well poop.  I like Studio Sculpt which I've been using, but want something I don't need to set with powder other than my T-zone.  This needs to be set.


  You have to set Studio Fix with powder too.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

I lost my place on this thread when I posted that last comment and I don't know where I left off. I'm many pages behind. Sorry everyone!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ooo that Sephora page is on fire! I know I'd be pissed off if I were a VIB/VIBR who was not being able to participate simply because I happened to be Asian or basically anyone not located in America. I'm going to admit that I have quite the sour taste in my mouth after yesterday and it taking damn near 3 hours to buy one lipstick, and seeing all this is appalling!


  I heard about that! It's terrible, but I won't stop shopping at Sephora. I'm too addicted.

  Edited to add: Holy drama batman! I just found the whole argument on Sephora's facebook page.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I heard about that! It's terrible, but I won't stop shopping at Sephora. I'm too addicted.
> 
> *Edited to add: Holy drama batman! I just found the whole argument on Sephora's facebook page.*








 it's crazy


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it's crazy


  RIGHT? Wow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> RIGHT? Wow.


I checked it out for a second earlier and exited out of the entire page, backed away :lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I checked it out for a second earlier and exited out of the entire page, backed away


  I kinda love reading drama. I just don't like being a part of it! 

  People are losing their minds over this. I can see why they're upset, though.

  Is it wrong that my first instinct is to go check my sephora account to make sure I didn't get deactivated? I clearly have a problem.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it's crazy


  It was quite a mess!  I'm VIBR and got in just prior to all hell breaking loose.  I ordered 11/6 and got my goods 11/7.  In addition to the shut-outs, the site crashed, 
   shopping carts were wiped out and all manner of nonsense.  I guess people had waited over three hours to get on the site only to find the items they wanted OOS.  
   I honestly don't recall this kind of chaos occurring last year.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It was quite a mess!  I'm VIBR and got in just prior to all hell breaking loose.  I ordered 11/6 and got my goods 11/7.  In addition to the shut-outs, the site crashed,
> shopping carts were wiped out and all manner of nonsense.  I guess people had waited over three hours to get on the site only to find the items they wanted OOS.
> I honestly don't recall this kind of chaos occurring last year.


  I was reading the Sephora thread when all that went down. It's insane! I can't believe Sephora's website actually crashed, and that they ran out of stock on so many products. Like half the Bite Beauty lip crayons are out of stock right now! 

  If it's this bad now, what is going to happen as we get closer to the holidays? I can only imagine what Black Friday will bring.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 8, 2014)

I just went and looked at the facebook comments. This is crazy. I wonder if they'll do anything to repair their image ... especially since with a VIV/VIBR sale almost everyone is a loyal, high spending customer.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate it when a company I love does a bad, bad thing. 

  I remember when Target supported anti-gay candidates during the election. That was a sad day. This one is too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I was reading the Sephora thread when all that went down. It's insane! I can't believe Sephora's website actually crashed, and that they ran out of stock on so many products. Like half the Bite Beauty lip crayons are out of stock right now!
> 
> If it's this bad now, what is going to happen as we get closer to the holidays? I can only imagine what Black Friday will bring.


    It was surprising that so many popular products sold out so quickly---they know what their top sellers are---it's in your face as soon as you log-on to the website.
   I don't know how they could be so incredibly short-sighted.

   I will do my best to steer clear during the holidays.  Not worth the hassle unless they get their act together!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I just went and looked at the facebook comments. This is crazy. I wonder if they'll do anything to repair their image ... especially since with a VIV/*VIBR sale almost everyone is a loyal, high spending customer.*


  I got my order within 24 hrs.  I placed a second order that sealed my VIBR status through 2015---oh and they gave me a free Formula X red nail polish to congratulate that continued status.  However, because the NP is now in my order, I'll get it later because the NP must be shipped via ground transportation.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It was surprising that so many popular products sold out so quickly---they know what their top sellers are---it's in your face as soon as you log-on to the website.
> I don't know how they could be so incredibly short-sighted.
> 
> I will do my best to steer clear during the holidays.  Not worth the hassle unless they get their act together!!!


  I agree. They should have done a better job keeping certain hot items in stock. I've seen multiple items on my love list go out of stock in the past two days. 

  I placed my order before the sale (I didn't want to wait) and I'm freaking glad I did because I got my items, no problem. 

  I'm bummed. I won't be making anymore Sephora orders for 2014 (can't afford it, have to buy my kids Christmas presents) and I was like $200 away from hitting VIBR.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I agree. They should have done a better job keeping certain hot items in stock. I've seen multiple items on my love list go out of stock in the past two days.
> 
> I placed my order before the sale (I didn't want to wait) and I'm freaking glad I did because I got my items, no problem.
> 
> I'm bummed. I won't be making anymore Sephora orders for 2014 (can't afford it, have to buy my kids Christmas presents) and I was like $200 away from hitting VIBR.


 That's a bummer.  You were so close! But nothings more gratifying than seeing your little ones happy on Christmas 
   morning.  I primarily use Sephora for skin care purchases, and less often for makeup.  They just don't carry my
   most preferred brands. I doubt I'll me making anymore purchases prior to next year.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a bummer.  You were so close! But nothings more gratifying than seeing your little ones happy on Christmas
> morning.  I primarily use Sephora for skin care purchases, and less often for makeup.  They just don't carry my
> most preferred brands. I doubt I'll me making anymore purchases prior to next year.


  I mostly use dermalogica on my face, and you can't get that at Sephora (I WISH!). 

  I buy the bulk of my makeup at Sephora. Sometimes I shop at Nordstrom for MAC and sometimes I shop MAC's website directly, but I got addicted to the perks of VIB and the points system Sephora has. And the samples!!! I'm also completely into Kat Von D's makeup line, which is only sold at Sephora. Like two different people complimented me on my skin in the last week, and I do NOT have perfect skin. It was completely due to the fact that I use KVD foundation.

  Yes, seeing their little faces light up when they get their presents is priceless, and worth more to me than hitting VIBR by the end of the year. Too bad, because next year I won't have as much money for makeup (I was living rent free with my ex for awhile, so I had extra cash).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I mostly use dermalogica on my face, and you can't get that at Sephora (I WISH!).   I buy the bulk of my makeup at Sephora. Sometimes I shop at Nordstrom for MAC and sometimes I shop MAC's website directly, but I got addicted to the perks of VIB and the points system Sephora has. And the samples!!! I'm also completely into Kat Von D's makeup line, which is only sold at Sephora. Like two different people complimented me on my skin in the last week, and I do NOT have perfect skin. It was completely due to the fact that I use KVD foundation.  Yes, seeing their little faces light up when they get their presents is priceless, and worth more to me than hitting VIBR by the end of the year. Too bad, because next year I won't have as much money for makeup (I was living rent free with my ex for awhile, so I had extra cash).


I love seeing the kids faces on Christmas. I wish more children were in my household though lol I'd like my sister in law to have a boy now


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon?]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> ]


  Um...YES! I'm obsessed with those crayons. I have two shades, Peche and Cognac. 

  Half the colors got wiped out during the VIB event though. At least online.

  They're not drying at all, which is a bonus, but they could be a little more matte.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Um...YES! I'm obsessed with those crayons. I have two shades, Peche and Cognac.   Half the colors got wiped out during the VIB event though. At least online.  They're not drying at all, which is a bonus, but they could be a little more matte.


  Good to know. Thanks. I will purchase a few after I try them on.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon?]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! I have five or so and I love them. My favorites are Brandy and Glace.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2014)

I saw that Sephora apologized and explained what happened on their Facebook but people are still pissed. I would be upset too if my account had been locked. I think people are taking it too far saying its racist, IMO. They clearly didn't mean for this to happen


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon?]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They have a really nice texture. Sucre reminds me a little bit of the color MAC's Cranberry lip pencil which is why it first caught my eye.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They have a really nice texture. Sucre reminds me a little bit of the color MAC's Cranberry lip pencil which is why it first caught my eye.


  Thanks Mandy. I love Mac's Cranberry lip liner. I may buy a BU.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 9, 2014)

I missed the whole sephora scandal. I've been trying to be good and avoid buying makeup except for the essentials, brow pencil & concealer since I know the hubby is buying me plenty  for our anniversary in 2 weeks. I gave him a list of things I'd like so that he could pick and choose but I think he went crazy and basically bought it all! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I missed the whole sephora scandal. I've been trying to be good and avoid buying makeup except for the essentials, brow pencil & concealer since I know the hubby is buying me plenty  for our anniversary in 2 weeks. I gave him a list of things I'd like so that he could pick and choose but I think he went crazy and basically bought it all! :haha:


  You have such an amazing husband. You should clone him.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I missed the whole sephora scandal. I've been trying to be good and avoid buying makeup except for the essentials, brow pencil & concealer since I know the hubby is buying me plenty  for our anniversary in 2 weeks. I gave him a list of things I'd like so that he could pick and choose but I think he went crazy and basically bought it all! :haha:


 I've never even thought of asking for makeup for anniversaries, etc. I'm going to do that this year. However, my husband basically has a heart attack every time we go into Sephora, so maybe it's not the best idea.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> You have such an amazing husband. You should clone him.


 Aww, thank you friend! It will 8 years on the 24th. He has been a pretty good hubby, if I say so myself.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've never even thought of asking for makeup for anniversaries, etc. I'm going to do that this year. However, my husband basically has a heart attack every time we go into Sephora, so maybe it's not the best idea.


 Well, I think you' might be able to get away with it since it's a special occasion. You never know, he might surprise you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone!


 Thanks Dolly. Enjoying a nice, relaxing Sunday before work tomorrow. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks Dolly. Enjoying a nice, relaxing Sunday before work tomorrow. Hope you're doing well.


  I am much better, going to attempt some sales today. Hopefully it goes better than yesterday.
  You deserve a nice, relaxing sunday. Hope you are well as well


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww, thank you friend! It will 8 years on the 24th. He has been a pretty good hubby, if I say so myself.


  You are welcome buddy. :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a wonderful day everyone!


   Hey Dolly. You have a great day too buddy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey Dolly. You have a great day too buddy.


  Hey Vandekamp


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I mostly use dermalogica on my face, and you can't get that at Sephora (I WISH!).
> 
> I buy the bulk of my makeup at Sephora. Sometimes I shop at Nordstrom for MAC and sometimes I shop MAC's website directly, but I got addicted to the perks of VIB and the points system Sephora has. And the samples!!! I'm also completely into Kat Von D's makeup line, which is only sold at Sephora. Like two different people complimented me on my skin in the last week, and I do NOT have perfect skin. It was completely due to the fact that I use KVD foundation.
> 
> Yes, seeing their little faces light up when they get their presents is priceless, and worth more to me than hitting VIBR by the end of the year. Too bad, because next year I won't have as much money for makeup (I was living rent free with my ex for awhile, so I had extra cash).


  You know, I honestly can't tell if a single product or a conglomeration of stuff that I've been piling on my face is helping or not.  I just know something/things are working well.  I drink lot's of water, I have a regular skincare regimen and I never use a dirty makeup brush on my face.  What I do know, however when I use something new that causes a skin eruption.  I guess that's why a regular skincare regimen is crucial.  When you deviate and incur a problem, the new product is usually the culprit.

I totally agree with you on store points, perks,  samples and free-shipping.  I have 10 of those mini MAC mascaras that I've gotten as samples from Nordstrom.  They're great for the lower lash-line.

It's nice when you can find a product or brand like you have w/Kat Von D that works really well for you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I missed the whole sephora scandal. I've been trying to be good and avoid buying makeup except for the essentials, brow pencil & concealer since *I know the hubby is buying me plenty for our anniversary in 2 weeks. I gave him a list of things I'd like so that he could pick and choose but I think he went crazy and basically bought it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's awesome, Melrose!  Happy Anniversary


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw that Sephora apologized and explained what happened on their Facebook but people are still pissed. I would be upset too if my account had been locked. I think people are taking it too far saying its racist, IMO. They clearly didn't mean for this to happen


But with them targeting Chinese domains and Asian sounding names, how is it not?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> But with them targeting Chinese domains and Asian sounding names, how is it not?


  I think its a prejudice then a racist remark. Its not a good thing and I don't agree with it. It'd be like assuming everyone who has an AOL account is selling on eBay. And its wrong to assume but its not racism, its prejudice, a pre judgment. They assumed because their names were from those domains they were re selling, which is wrong.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

So sales were a bust.
  I have an extra Sephora code for 20% off, if anyone wants it, Please message me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So sales were a bust.
> I have an extra Sephora code for 20% off, if anyone wants it, Please message me


   I think quite a few people made out ok in spite of some major glitches.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Ugh I'm on my phone and having trouble posting. Will comment later.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I think quite a few people made out ok in spite of some major glitches.[/COLOR]


Which is great   I'm glad it settled down and people were able to purchase.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! I hope brows was too!!!! I think I am done with the orders WD!!I might pop into the store today to get a lip primer. I am kind of miffed that none of my orders have shipped yet though.  Have an awesome weekend!!!


 Oh man I missed it again


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Has anyone tried the Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon?]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! They're great!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh man I missed it again


  Oh no Brows!  I was hoping you had a chance to grab one. Hopefully you can get it during the NARS FnF!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh man I missed it again


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh man I missed it again








 Oh no!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! They're great!


  I agree. I tried a few of them today and I love them. I bought one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! They're great!


  How many do you have? What is your fav?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh man I missed it again


  Oh no! My Sephora had a ton of them. I immediately thought of you when I saw them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 9, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no Brows!  I was hoping you had a chance to grab one. Hopefully you can get it during the NARS FnF!





Dolly Snow said:


>





Vineetha said:


> Oh no!!





MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no! My Sephora had a ton of them. I immediately thought of you when I saw them.


 I guess it wasn't meant to be for me to get it right now hopefully I have better luck with the Nars FNF sale


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I guess it wasn't meant to be for me to get it right now hopefully I have better luck with the Nars FNF sale


You will! Luck headed to you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

So how was everyone's Sunday? I spent the day attempting a yard sale and putting up some more holiday decorations


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So how was everyone's Sunday? I spent the day attempting a yard sale and putting up some more holiday decorations


  You had a very productive day! I love when it's time to break out holiday decorations. It's just such a fun time of year.  I had one of those quintessential Sunday's. The kind where 7pm hits and you are left dumbfounded over what exactly you've even done all day/how it got to be evening already. Seriously it's like today never existed for me lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a good Sunday. Saw my kids, that's always nice. We had a nice visit.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> You had a very productive day! I love when it's time to break out holiday decorations. It's just such a fun time of year.  I had one of those quintessential Sunday's. The kind where 7pm hits and you are left dumbfounded over what exactly you've even done all day/how it got to be evening already. Seriously it's like today never existed for me lol.


 That's how my day went too!!! No idea what I did the whole day but it's gone& nw back to work Monday :sigh:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I spent the day attempting a yard sale and putting up some more holiday decorations


It was okay. Watched the race and I've been hunting for a new e-cig setup.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 9, 2014)

So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So how was everyone's Sunday? I spent the day attempting a yard sale and putting up some more holiday decorations


 Holiday dec!! Fun day esp with kids!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


  I love, love, love Naked 3 and I haven't had issues with fallout for that particular palette. I do have some fallout with KVD shadows if I'm not careful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> You had a very productive day! I love when it's time to break out holiday decorations. It's just such a fun time of year.  I had one of those quintessential Sunday's. The kind where 7pm hits and you are left dumbfounded over what exactly you've even done all day/how it got to be evening already. Seriously it's like today never existed for me lol.


I fully agree, today also went super fast! I remember blinking and an hour had passed.  I love decorating!  





pandorablack said:


> I had a good Sunday. Saw my kids, that's always nice. We had a nice visit.


I'm happy for you 


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It was okay. Watched the race and I've been hunting for a new e-cig setup.


I just got some coupons for a free e-cig setup, I don't smoke. So I passed them to my brother.  





Vineetha said:


> Holiday dec!! Fun day esp with kids!!!


Agreed V  





Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


Totally worth it!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


 I didn't check out the vice 3 palette but as far as naked 3 goes it's a pretty nice palette. UD shadows usually have some Amount of fallout but nothing alarming that couldn't be taken care with a proper primer. Same is the case with naked 3. There is some Amount of fallout with certain shades but manageably so!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I fully agree, today also went super fast! I remember blinking and an hour had passed.  I love decorating! I'm happy for you   I just got some coupons for a free e-cig setup, I don't smoke. So I passed them to my brother. Agreed V Totally worth it!


I mean the Naked3


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So how was everyone's Sunday? I spent the day attempting a yard sale and putting up some more holiday decorations


  Don't laugh but I kept my Christmas tree up from last year. I just. Eyed to turn the lights on. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I love, love, love Naked 3 and I haven't had issues with fallout for that particular palette. I do have some fallout with KVD shadows if I'm not careful.


  I love Naked 1 and 3 but 3 is my fav.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Naked 1 and 3 but 3 is my fav.


  I have 2 and 3. I want Naked 1 as well. Naked 3 is one of my favorite palettes for sure. I loves it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have 2 and 3. I want Naked 1 as well. Naked 3 is one of my favorite palettes for sure. I loves it.


  Did,you get the Lorac Mega Holiday set?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


 I do have naked 2 and 3 and love them both. If you love rose gold eyes, naked 3 is a must have.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm wearing melt dark room right now and love it! The smell and formula are way improved on this one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm wearing melt dark room right now and love it! The smell and formula are way improved on this one.


  Are you wearing a lip liner? If so, which one? Nightmoth?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 9, 2014)

Ladies, I'm now $9 from Rouge. :thud:  I got:  Alterna Caviar Moisture Duo Retress Serum* Sephora Glitz and Glam Party Essentials Sampler UD Naked 3  *My hair is shedding a ton from anxiety. Bleh.   I am so done with makeup for a while.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Don't laugh but I kept my Christmas tree up from last year. I just. Eyed to turn the lights on. Lol.


I love that! I would too if I could   I keep my christmas lights up all year soo lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep my christmas lights up all year soo lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I had a good Sunday. Saw my kids, that's always nice. We had a nice visit.
> That's great !!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


   It just flies by doesn't it?    I used to feel that way too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :yahoo:


:lol: ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You are so cute Dolly!  I had a lazy Sunday post date night w/el hubs.   Yard sales are hard work!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Ditto Alysse!  I love the holiday season.  I ordered my Thanksgiving Turkey on Saturday---so excited---it's ON!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I looked at  the clock and said to hubs---I can't believe it's 8:00 already.  Sunday, and the weekend in general just flies by![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] That's great !!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  It just flies by doesn't it?    I used to feel that way too![/COLOR]


Lazy sundays are fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


 Naked 3 does have some fall-out but I love the rose-gold eye looks---not that you couldn't achieve that same thing with some MAC of MUFE shadows.  I happen to like N3 the best and actually gave the others away.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lazy sundays are fun!


  They just go by too fast.  I love just hanging out at home---nothing better.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They just go by too fast.  I love just hanging out at home---nothing better.[/COLOR]


  Yep! My husband and I are such homebodies.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So, UD Naked 3...worth it or too much fallout? Or Vice 3? I'm looking for a nice shadow palette as my last haul.


  I really like 1 & 3, but Naked 3 is my favorite of the Naked palettes.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Did,you get the Lorac Mega Holiday set?


  No. I did buy KVD's holiday palette though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I really like 1 & 3, but Naked 3 is my favorite of the Naked palettes.


    Mine too Alysse---N3 all the way!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep! My husband and I are such homebodies.


    Especially in the winter!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> No. I did buy KVD's holiday palette though.


  I LOVE Kat Von D especially her Everlasting Matte Liquid lipsticks. I love the Studded Kiss lippies too. I have most of them.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I LOVE Kat Von D especially her Everlasting Matte Liquid lipsticks. I love the Studded Kiss lippies too. I have most of them.


  I received a mini KVD liquid lipstick in my holiday bag from Sephora. I like it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I received a mini KVD liquid lipstick in my holiday bag from Sephora. I like it!


  Really??? I didn't get one in my bag. Which color did you receive?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Really??? I didn't get one in my bag. Which color did you receive?


  They had a bunch of different bags to choose from. Maybe you got a different one. I received Batchlorette. I already have that color from my KVD lipstick set, but the liquid lipstick is a different formula so it's all good. 

  Also in the bag was a Marc Jacobs lip gloss, Lancome mascara, Urban Decay eyeliner, Philosophy body lotion, Smashbox eyeshadow primer, and a perfume sample.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> They had a bunch of different bags to choose from. Maybe you got a different one. I received Batchlorette. I already have that color from my KVD lipstick set, but the liquid lipstick is a different formula so it's all good.
> 
> Also in the bag was a Marc Jacobs lip gloss, Lancome mascara, Urban Decay eyeliner, Philosophy body lotion, Smashbox eyeshadow primer, and a perfume sample.


  Wow! I'm jealous. I'm going to call my local store in the morning.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They just go by too fast.  I love just hanging out at home---nothing better.[/COLOR]


Agreed! I'm a home type of person. I prefer it, I love my family too much, to the point it physically hurts to be away from them :sigh: Especially lately with all the issues  


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Especially in the winter!!![/COLOR]:fluffy:


 Yes!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow! I'm jealous. I'm going to call my local store in the morning.


  I got my stuff online. I don't know if that makes a difference. Online they gave me a choice of several different sample bags. I had to just guess as to what was in them though.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you wearing a lip liner? If so, which one? Nightmoth?


 Nothing, just the lipstick


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I got my stuff online. I don't know if that makes a difference. Online they gave me a choice of several different sample bags. I had to just guess as to what was in them though.


  Okay. That explains it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Nothing, just the lipstick


  Thank you. I hope mine arrives today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Have a great day everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tctHwU33x7U

  Love this song haha


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You too, Dolly! Any plans?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You too, Dolly! Any plans? :flower:


Booking appointments and waiting on calls


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Booking appointments and waiting on calls


  Did you end up getting anything from the VIB sale?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend!








Naomi. I spent way too much money at Sephora this weekend.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Naomi. I spent way too much money at Sephora this weekend.


  Howdy Vandekamp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What all did you get?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Naomi. I spent way too much money at Sephora this weekend. ompom:


  So did I!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Popped into the Melt thread just now, so glad I skipped DR!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Popped into the Melt thread just now, so glad I skipped DR! :flower:


  It's a pretty shade, but I can see why so many people are disappointed. The real swatches vs the promo... yikes!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's a pretty shade, but I can see why so many people are disappointed. The real swatches vs the promo... yikes!


  Very pretty and yeah those promo pics are pretty off. I get that they always tell if they used something in the pics, but if it's a picture being used to show off the lipstick, it should be the lipstick and only the lipstick being used for that promo pic, in my opinion. If you want to add pics along with it showing different combos, fine, but the actual promo pic needs to be of the actual product you will receive in the tube. It really gripes me off!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Vandekamp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the Peter Roth 24-Carat Gold Mask. Bite's Matte Creme Lip Crayon in Fraise, Framboise, and Aubergine. The Bite Pigmented Lip Pencil in Tannin. I wanted the slipstick but it was OOS in the store and online.Nars' lipstick in Roman Holiday. The RH gift set was not avail in the stores just yet. The blush would have been nice though. I got the Nars" Satin Lip pencil in Het Loo and one or two other things that I cannot think of. Lol. Old age is setting in.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Good Morning @rocksteadybaby


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's a pretty shade, but I can see why so many people are disappointed. The real swatches vs the promo... yikes!


  I will know the next time. P.S. There will not be a next time. Lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good Morning @rocksteadybaby


  Good Morning!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Morning Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I got the Peter Roth 24-Carat Gold Mask. Bite's Matte Creme Lip Crayon in Fraise, Framboise, and Aubergine. The Bite Pigmented Lip Pencil in Tannin. I wanted the slipstick but it was OOS in the store and online.Nars' lipstick in Roman Holiday. The RH gift set was not avail in the stores just yet. The blush would have been nice though. I got the Nars" Satin Lip pencil in Het Loo and one or two other things that I cannot think of. Lol. Old age is setting in.


  Oh very nice haul! I hope you enjoy everything once it all arrives!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


 Good Morning! Please tell me you got to use the discount?!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm kind of nervous now girls yesterday I got an email saying the Nars Almeria blush was back in stock (yup!! have been trying to get this all weekend but it was out of stock when I first looked you guys know the whole story)  I got right on and ordered it when I got the notice. So today I logged on to check the status of my order and next to the blush it's listed  "permanently out of stock." but my order status says sent to the warehouse. What does that mean has anyone seen that before ? Does this mean my order might get cancelled


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning! Please tell me you got to use the discount?!


  Yes! I was able to use the discount


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! I was able to use the discount ompom:


 Ok I'm so relieved! I was worried.:cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm kind of nervous now girls yesterday I got an email saying the Nars Almeria blush was back in stock (yup!! have been trying to get this all weekend but it was out of stock when I first looked you guys know the whole story)  I got right on and ordered it when I got the notice. So today I logged on to check the status of my order and next to the blush it's listed  "permanently out of stock." but my order status says sent to the warehouse. What does that mean has anyone seen that before ? Does this mean my order might get cancelled


  I've never seen that before, but I think it should be okay if it was sent to the warehouse. Maybe try calling them if you don't get a shipping notice by this evening or tomorrow morning?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never seen that before, but I think it should be okay if it was sent to the warehouse. Maybe try calling them if you don't get a shipping notice by this evening or tomorrow morning?


  Ok! Will do keeping my fingers crossed I get my blush


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Ok! Will do keeping my fingers crossed I get my blush


  Fingers crossed over here too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Kinda tempted to buy that new Sonia Kashuk Holiday brush set. If it's like the purple set, I definitely want it. Kinda wish it had the large powder brush like the 15 anniversary set had though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-holiday-limited-edition-all-that-jazz-10-piece-brush-set/-/A-15761994#prodSlot=medium_1_10


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinda tempted to buy that new Sonia Kashuk Holiday brush set. If it's like the purple set, I definitely want it. Kinda wish it had the large powder brush like the 15 anniversary set had though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I seen those yesterday @Dolly Snow showed them to me on Instagram they are nice but I lurve my purple brushes way better


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I seen those yesterday @Dolly Snow showed them to me on Instagram they are nice but I lurve my purple brushes way better


  I love the purple brushes! I should of gotten two sets, but I got cheap and only got the one. lol
  I really like the large powder and the blush brush in it and hope if I do get this set it's the same bit of awesome.

  Also, Target has a promo for $3 off beauty products it's : FALLBEAUTY


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love the purple brushes! I should of gotten two sets, but I got cheap and only got the one. lol
> I really like the large powder and the blush brush in it and hope if I do get this set it's the same bit of awesome.
> 
> Also, Target has a promo for $3 off beauty products it's : FALLBEAUTY


  oh! the large powder and blush brush are my favorite too I use them all the time . I reach for them more than my Mac face brushes they are so soft


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> oh! the large powder and blush brush are my favorite too I use them all the time . I reach for them more than my Mac face brushes they are so soft


  They're so wonderful and even with daily washing they are still soft, haven't shed and most importantly are still purple. Definitely one of her better sets that she's put out.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend!


  Good Morning Buddy!!! Hope you had an aesome weekend. I did sent you a goodnight wish yest night #sherlocked!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm kind of nervous now girls yesterday I got an email saying the Nars Almeria blush was back in stock (yup!! have been trying to get this all weekend but it was out of stock when I first looked you guys know the whole story)  I got right on and ordered it when I got the notice. So today I logged on to check the status of my order and next to the blush it's listed  "permanently out of stock." but my order status says sent to the warehouse. What does that mean has anyone seen that before ? Does this mean my order might get cancelled


  Thats okay Brows! Whatvere we have brought if it goes OOS thats how the status will be. Chances are your order will be processed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So happy for you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!! Hope you had an aesome weekend. I did sent you a goodnight wish yest night #sherlocked!!


  Good afternoon, Buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weekend was pretty good, lots of time spent with 4 out of 8 of the monkeys! How was yours? 
  I saw that and watched it about 100 times swooning and giggling each time.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon, Buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay I am sure you had a blast with them!!
  It was good. Saturday was nice & I am not sure what happened with Sunday! It was a pretty quick weekend. 
  Total Swoonfest here too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay I am sure you had a blast with them!!
> It was good. Saturday was nice & I am not sure what happened with Sunday! It was a pretty quick weekend.
> Total Swoonfest here too!!!


  They always go by way too quickly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I remember when I watched that episode and rewound that part a lot. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats okay Brows! Whatvere we have brought if it goes OOS thats how the status will be. Chances are your order will be processed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm really hoping my order will be ok V!! So excited I got my blush and Liv lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm really hoping my order will be ok V!! So excited I got my blush and Liv lipstick


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey girls! How's everybody today? Any last minute Sephora hauls today?


----------



## jenise (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Popped into the Melt thread just now, so glad I skipped DR! :flower:


 Me too!


----------



## jenise (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey girls! How's everybody today? Any last minute Sephora hauls today?


 I ordered some of the bite mix n mingles and shiseido eye cream set yesterday but I think that's it for me. Hbu? How are you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Did you end up getting anything from the VIB sale?


Not a single thing babe  you?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I might get some last minute ones but dunno what. Are you guys up for prabal gurung?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning! Please tell me you got to use the discount?!


  Afternoon Sassy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Dark Room formula is improved than the previous ones. Less odor and very lightweight.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh very nice haul! I hope you enjoy everything once it all arrives!


  I actually picked this up in person yesterday. The store was super crowded.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey girls! How's everybody today? Any last minute Sephora hauls today?


  Howdy Charisma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doing okay, how about yourself?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dark Room formula is improved than the previous ones. Less odor and very lightweight.


  That is good to know. I have to go out and get a black lipstick to hopefully get the desired look from the promo ads. Yikes!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I might get some last minute ones but dunno what. Are you guys up for prabal gurung?


  No ma'am that's a big ol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me. Products are nice, but nothing special and I am NOT paying $70 for a perm bronzer slapped in special packaging. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dark Room formula is improved than the previous ones. Less odor and very lightweight.


  That's good. I used my new Blow the other day and it seemed a bit different than the old one before it went rancid, but it still stank.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dark Room formula is improved than the previous ones. Less odor and very lightweight.


Agreed!    





charismafulltv said:


> I might get some last minute ones but dunno what. Are you guys up for prabal gurung?


Why spend that much when I can get some Nars Audacious lipsticks :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I actually picked this up in person yesterday. The store was super crowded.


  I bet! Glad you made it out alive.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why spend that much when I can get some Nars Audacious lipsticks


  Exactly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly!


Or some of those fancy lipsticks too :frenz:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly!


  I could not agree with you lovely ladies more.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or some of those fancy lipsticks too


  Mmmhmm. I'm fine paying the inflated packaging price on those being that the formula is so damn wonderful. I love you MAC, but paying that high a price for your formula just because it's in nicer than usual packaging is not going to happen in NaomiLand. 


  While I'm at it, I'm not even that nuts about the Prabal packaging!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I could not agree with you lovely ladies more.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmhmm. I'm fine paying the inflated packaging price on those being that the formula is so damn wonderful. I love you MAC, but paying that high a price for your formula just because it's in nicer than usual packaging is not going to happen in NaomiLand.    While I'm at it, I'm not even that nuts about the Prabal packaging!


Also the MAC formula isn't very consistent either. Whereas the Nars and other fancy brands are :sigh: The packaging reminds me of something I had once and it was cheap. I like it but I don't think it is anything too special.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Exactly!


  Worked overnight, now just eating lunch while watching the walking dead


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right back at ya Lady Dolly!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

I like the packaging and was planning on getting Ultramarine Pink. Now I am skipping all till December. Thats a lot of makeup for sometime that I have hauled!! I might also pick up Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Stars Palette but thats about it !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmhmm. I'm fine paying the inflated packaging price on those being that the formula is so damn wonderful. I love you MAC, but paying that high a price for your formula just because it's in nicer than usual packaging is not going to happen in NaomiLand.
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, I'm not even that nuts about the Prabal packaging!






Naomi.  Which fab lippy are you wearing today?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like the packaging and was planning on getting Ultramarine Pink. Now I am skipping all till December. Thats a lot of makeup for sometime that I have hauled!! I might also pick up Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Stars Palette but thats about it !!!


  UP is definitely a beaute and would look lovely on you Buddy! I like the packaging, I just don't love it. I might be wrong, but I don't think it'll sell out crazy fast due to the price, so you may still be able to get it come December. I just keep thinking of poor Proenza and how even months later you can still snag everything but the blushes online. If I ever happened upon UP at my CCO, I'd probably snag it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like the packaging and was planning on getting Ultramarine Pink. Now I am skipping all till December. Thats a lot of makeup for sometime that I have hauled!! I might also pick up *Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Stars Palette* but thats about it !!!






That's a must Vee---we have pact on that one!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Worked overnight, now just eating lunch while watching the walking dead


  Oh I can't wait to go home and watch that and Saturday's Hell On Wheels episode!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a must Vee---we have pact on that one!!!!


  Yes we do! for the stars


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I can't wait to go home and watch that and Saturday's Hell On Wheels episode!


  how is Hell on Wheels ? I always hear good things about that show


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Worked overnight, now just eating lunch while watching the walking dead


 Bless your heart working the night shift---that's a tough one!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Naomi.  Which fab lippy are you wearing today?


  Hi Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just slapped on a gloss today, but it's a lovely Kiko gloss! It's the 3D Instant Volume plumping & refreshing lipgloss #215


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes we do! for the stars


    YES!!!!!  Did you use your Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette* over the weekend?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> how is Hell on Wheels ? I always hear good things about that show


  I love that show! It's probably in my top 5 favorite current TV shows. Well written, acted, directed and the lead character who goes by the name of Cullen Bohannon is one of those real rugged swoonarific types of manly man.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The packaging reminds me of something I had once and it was cheap. I like it but I don't think it is anything too special.


  Not at all which is really unfortunate. It's always made me sad that one lippy can be great while another of the same shade can be a big ol' womp.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!!!  Did you use your Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette* over the weekend?


  Oh I forgot to report back. I did ! I absolutely loveee the gold and Bronzey brown shades!! I used Gold all over, the bronze in the outer V!! Love the Palette!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinda tempted to buy that new Sonia Kashuk Holiday brush set. If it's like the purple set, I definitely want it. Kinda wish it had the large powder brush like the 15 anniversary set had though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes----I only picked up the Algenist toner and another YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch highlighter/concealer---
  love it so much that I tossed my MAC P & P highlighter/concealer.  The MAC formula seems really heavy & thick  
  & the YSL is very light---love it!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I forgot to report back. I did ! I absolutely loveee the gold and Bronzey brown shades!! I used Gold all over, the bronze in the outer V!! Love the Palette!!


  Oh that sounds pretty, V!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a nice looking set---all the essential brushes included!
> 
> Yes----I only picked up the Algenist toner and another YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch highlighter/concealer---
> love it so much that I tossed my MAC P & P highlighter/concealer.  The MAC formula seems really heavy & thick
> & the YSL is very light---love it!!!


  I really like the few I have by her, I just wish they offered the option to buy the whole set or singles. I have like 5 of those eyelash/brow combo brushes and if I do not need a 6th!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I forgot to report back. I did ! I absolutely loveee the gold and Bronzey brown shades!! I used Gold all over, the bronze in the outer V!! Love the Palette!!






 That bronze shadow is insane---so smooth & silky....and I just can't get enough gold e/s lately.  Don't know what's up w/that but I'm
               having this obsession with gold eyeshadow.  That & bronze look really good w/a red lip!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

*sigh* sounds like that's an eye palette that I "need".


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like the few I have by her, I just wish they offered the option to buy the whole set or singles. I have like 5 of those eyelash/brow combo brushes and if I do not need a 6th!


     I so agree!!  Singles are best because you can buy multiples of the ones you use most frequently!  I like having multiples in case I don't get to wash my brushes 
    overnight---I always have extras.  No dirty brushes on my clean face please.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That bronze shadow is insane---so smooth & silky....and I just can't get enough gold e/s lately.  Don't know what's up w/that but I'm
> having this obsession with gold eyeshadow.  That & bronze look really good w/a red lip!!!


  It is!! And The palette is so holiday appropriate with Gold, bronze, a deeper black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I am loving Gold shades too!! I gues thats the appeal with the CT palette too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I so agree!!  Singles are best because you can buy multiples of the ones you use most frequently!  I like having multiples in case I don't get to wash my bruises overnight---I always have extras.
> No dirty brushes on my clean face please.


  No thank you! I always wash my brushes after every single use so a few extra of those purple anniversary brushes would of been real nice to have.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is a fool proof palette buddy, very holiday!!!
> It is!! And The palette is so holiday appropriate with Gold, bronze, a deeper black
> 
> 
> ...


  I love those kinda of shades too. I love how gold shadow can be real dramatic or real neutral without too much hassle and that kind of palette is so everyday.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No thank you! I always wash my brushes after every single use so a few extra of those purple anniversary brushes would of been real nice to have.


  That set looks awesome buddy but SK sets almost ALWAYS end up on clearance. I did see the purple set on clearance last time I was at target though I didnt pick it up. I am sure you will be able to find this or that for a sale price too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *sigh* sounds like that's an eye palette that I "need".


  It's kind of disappeared from Neiman's, the only place that I've seen it, but it might pop up later at some other stores.  Charlotte Tilbury has one that's not yet out but it has 
   VERY similar colors and the star theme.  It's eerily similar to the Chanel quad but I want it anyway!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No thank you! I always wash my brushes after every single use so a few extra of those purple anniversary brushes would of been real nice to have.


  YESSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That set looks awesome buddy but SK sets almost ALWAYS end up on clearance. I did see the purple set on clearance last time I was at target though I didnt pick it up. I am sure you will be able to find this or that for a sale price too!!!


  Oh I must go to Target soon then! I want more purple goodness! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love those kinda of shades too. I love how gold shadow can be real dramatic or real neutral without too much hassle and that kind of palette is so everyday.


   Exactly.  I enjoy the MAC 'Her Cocoa' palette for that very reason...looks good w/red lips & vampy burgundy lips too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That set looks awesome buddy but SK sets almost ALWAYS end up on clearance. I did see the purple set on clearance last time I was at target though I didnt pick it up. I am sure you will be able to find this or that for a sale price too!!!


  I love sales


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> YESSSSSSSSS!!!


  I get icked out even thinking of using a dirty brush even if it was just a powder product. Don't even think of touching my balls before a bath either!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I must go to Target soon then! I want more purple goodness! lol






Than purple goodness you shall have, Lady Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I get icked out even thinking of using a dirty brush even if it was just a powder product. Don't even think of touching my balls before a bath either!






 That's right.  Why bother w/all that skin care and then use dirty brushes. 



I'm like you---I will never defile my balls with a dirty brush!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sales


   Me too Doll!  makes me feel better about all the $$$ I spend on makeup & beauty products, especially.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sales


  So do I!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Than purple goodness you shall have, Lady Naomi


  Woohoo! I love me some purple!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love sales


  Our fav kind!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I!


  Have you ever seen something on sale and go hog crazy on it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's right.  Why bother w/all that skin care and then use dirty brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like you---I will never defile my balls with a dirty brush!!!


  I love my balls way too much to let them get the ol' brush swirl from an unclean brush!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It makes me feel like I won something lol
> Have you ever seen something on sale and go hog crazy on it lol


  Sure have! I've been good lately, but I've been known to go a bit nuts during sales. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sure have! I've been good lately, but I've been known to go a bit nuts during sales. lol


  You have been very good lately, I've noticed you really calculate your purchases wisely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But sales are really terrible too, with forcing us to buy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have been very good lately, I've noticed you really calculate your purchases wisely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gracias! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've really been trying, especially since I did so good at the beginning of the year only to fall off the wagon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd really like to get back to skipping collections and using my current stuff more and only buying really wonderful things. No more buying just because it's pretty and LE when I have 1983097903479047 other colours in the same vein that are probably just a HAIR different. I'd also like to start getting more satin like lippies as while I do still like mattes, I'm getting tired of them drying out my already dry lips and I find that my lips look better when I have a bit of a shine to them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I might try watching hell on wheels. My chanel nuit palette is back ordered until the 19th. I also can't wait for the Charlotte tilbury holiday eyeshadow palette. Oh those stars!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know exactly what you mean. I am planning on skipping every collection till the new year starts, well until I know what other collections are in 2015. So far these last few from MAC are meh and yawns! 
  I love mattes too, but I couldn't agree more. More satin's would be lovely, an entire collection of satin's would be very nice.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I might try watching hell on wheels. My chanel nuit palette is back ordered until the 19th. I also can't wait for the Charlotte tilbury holiday eyeshadow palette. Oh those stars!


  My husband and I have been loving that show!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I might try watching hell on wheels. My chanel nuit palette is back ordered until the 19th. I also can't wait for the Charlotte tilbury holiday eyeshadow palette. Oh those stars!


  I really like it! I'm going to have to check out that CT palette now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I am planning on skipping every collection till the new year starts, well until I know what other collections are in 2015. So far these last few from MAC are meh and yawns!
> I love mattes too, but I couldn't agree more. More satin's would be lovely, an entire collection of satin's would be very nice.


  Yes more satins! Why are they so neglected over in MAC land? Most of the lippies at the store are the same old lippies that have been there for ages and none of them are fun like the mattes or even lustres. GIVE US MORE SATINS MAC!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My husband and I have been loving that show!


  It's so good and gets better and better! I'm sad next season will be the last season.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so good and gets better and better! I'm sad next season will be the last season.


  Me, too! It doesn't feel like it should be anywhere near ready to end.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Me, too! It doesn't feel like it should be anywhere near ready to end.


  It needs at least 2 more seasons and that's bare minimum. I just hope that since they're ending it, they end it well and not like how those bastards at Showtime did The Borgias. (Yes, I'm still angry about that ending)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes more satins! Why are they so neglected over in MAC land? Most of the lippies at the store are the same old lippies that have been there for ages and none of them are fun like the mattes or even lustres. GIVE US MORE SATINS MAC!


  I agree with you! 
  Also I'd love more perm Mattes, no more LE's.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree with you!
> Also I'd love more perm Mattes, no more LE's.


  I wish they'd made some of the mattes from this year perm. I just don't have it in me to hoard stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love my balls way too much to let them get the ol' brush swirl from an unclean brush!


  Our balls deserve only the best!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd made some of the mattes from this year perm. I just don't have it in me to hoard stuff.


  Mattes are my favorite formula, but I only picked up one from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thinkI was preoccupied w/ Chanel, Guerlain & TF mattes at the time.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so over that LE crap!!!
> 
> Mattes are my favorite formula, but I only picked up one from MAC
> 
> ...


  Me too! It's exhausting!


  I picked up 5 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I could of lived with out 3 of those 5 if I'm honest about it too. Oh those fancy brands, their collections are also so lovely looking and just seem more thought out to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd made some of the mattes from this year perm. I just don't have it in me to hoard stuff.


   Me either Naomi.  I have 304 lipsticks.  I could go the rest of my life and not need to buy another one.  Maybe they'll make some perm--it just takes
  MAC a minute, it seems.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely---that's the whole point of the sale I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That they do! Oh how I love those holiday balls.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Me either Naomi.  I have 304 lipsticks.  I could go the rest of my life and not need to buy another one.  Maybe they'll make some perm--it just takes
> MAC a minute, it seems.


  Jeepers! That's a stash! I hope if they make some perm, it's Pander Me and Styled in Sepia, I LOVE those two lipsticks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd made some of the mattes from this year perm. I just don't have it in me to hoard stuff.


I'd love SiS to be perm, actually all the mattes from the matte lip collection.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely---that's the whole point of the sale I think. :haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Get's us to spend out $$$$ w/less guilt.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Our balls deserve only the best!!![/COLOR]


:lol: true   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Me either Naomi.  I have 304 lipsticks.  I could go the rest of my life and not need to buy another one.  Maybe they'll make some perm--it just takes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  MAC a minute, it seems.[/COLOR]


:thud:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like it! I'm going to have to check out that CT palette now.


 It's only available at Selfridges now with £25 shipping! Shook my head. I'll wait it says to be available in November here in the US


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! It's exhausting!
> 
> 
> I picked up 5 of them
> ...


  Did you get Styled in Sepia?  That was my one & only. I don't think I've worn it yet.  I'll have to fit it in this week with one of my smokey eye looks. I so agree about the 
   "fancy brands."  MAC has competition as people grow, explore and gain interest in other brands.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's only available at Selfridges now with £25 shipping! Shook my head. I'll wait it says to be available in November here in the US


  Which means it'll be close to a million dollars USD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll wait for it to come here. 



  *edit* £25 is $ 39.63


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did you get Styled in Sepia?  That was my one & only. I don't think I've worn it yet.  I'll have to fit it in this week with one of my smokey eye looks. I so agree about the "fancy brands."  MAC has[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   competition as people grow, explore and gain interest in other brands.[/COLOR]


Styled in Sepia, I love! I wear it often! Meddy you must!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's only available at Selfridges now with £25 shipping! Shook my head. I'll wait it says to be available in November here in the US


  C, it will be launched here in a week or so. I called BG last week and they said they expect to have stock in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm so over that LE crap!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Mattes are my favorite formula, but I only picked up one from MAC :shock:   I thinkI was preoccupied w/ Chanel, Guerlain & TF mattes at the time.[/COLOR]


 TF mattes I can't wait! Hubby said he already just received my present.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's only available at Selfridges now with £25 shipping! Shook my head. I'll wait it says to be available in November here in the US


   We'll have it here in the states...it's just a matter of _exactly_ when this month


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C, it will be launched here in a week or so. I called BG last week and they said they expect to have stock in 2 weeks!!!


 Yay! I can't wait. Their packaging looked like TF


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C, it will be launched here in a week or so. I called BG last week and they said they expect to have stock in 2 weeks!!!


    They had it up for pre-order a week or so ago but it vanished before I could pounce


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you get Styled in Sepia?  That was my one & only. I don't think I've worn it yet.  I'll have to fit it in this week with one of my smokey eye looks. I so agree about the
> "fancy brands."  MAC has competition as people grow, explore and gain interest in other brands.


  I did! I got Styled in Sepia, Pander Me, La Vie En Rouge, Damn Glamorous and Fashion Revival. I think SiS is going to look fab on you with a smokey eye! 
  I know I'm starting to get slightly turned off by the constant onslaught of collections and started to look for something else because of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Styled in Sepia, I love! I wear it often! Meddy you must!






okay Doll---I'm on it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] We'll have it here in the states...it's just a matter of _exactly_ when this month[/COLOR]:sigh:


my mom in law planned to give it as my present and then she texted me yesterday that she can't find it. So I said maybe it's not available yet. I'm getting diors from her probably. Haha. She always gives me doors for birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:     [COLOR=0000FF]okay Doll---I'm on it!!![/COLOR]


 I should probably get styled in sepia. I didn't grab that.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I should probably get styled in sepia. I didn't grab that.


  I think it was the star of the collection!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I did! I got Styled in Sepia, Pander Me, La Vie En Rouge, Damn Glamorous and Fashion Revival. I think SiS is going to look fab on you with a smokey eye!
> I know I'm starting to get slightly turned off by the* constant onslaught of collections* and started to look for something else because of it.


   Thanks lady Naomi



​I almost missed it because MAC has long since fallen off my radar screen.  I did look up 
   the shades that you purchased and they are soon pretty---and perfect for you!!! hate that too---such a frenzy.  I'm 
   aiming for quality now--not quantity.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:     [COLOR=0000FF]okay Doll---I'm on it!!![/COLOR]


ompom:   





charismafulltv said:


> I should probably get styled in sepia. I didn't grab that.


oke:   





NaomiH said:


> I think it was the star of the collection!


Agreed Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it was the star of the collection!


    Really?  I guess you're right because the market is just saturated w/reds and pinks and pinks and reds, and 
   burgundy & orange too I suppose,  but beyond just putting out colors, the quality & uniqueness needs to be there 
   too.  Now everybody is jumping on the lipstick bandwagon ALA NARS having done extremely well with their 
   Audacious line.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I should probably get styled in sepia. I didn't grab that.


 That's a good one for you too Charisma!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm scared to look like a corpse with it. Haha. I love pander me a lot!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks lady Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm starting to do that too the last month or so. After that collection I realized that I should of only gotten two of those lipsticks and left the rest behind, but I went against my better judgement and ordered 3 more than planned. Over the last few weeks though I've been going through and plan to get rid of everything I don't consider a love and basically start over in my collection.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been dying to get film noir. It's been in my Mac cart for the longest time.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Really?  I guess you're right because the market is just saturated w/reds and pinks and pinks and reds, and
> burgundy & orange too I suppose,  but beyond just putting out colors, the quality & uniqueness needs to be there
> too.  Now everybody is jumping on the lipstick bandwagon ALA NARS having done extremely well with their
> Audacious line.


  Yes ma'am! I really love it, it's so different from anything else I have in my stash and it really is a very flattering nude I think. It's converted me over from always having something bold going on.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've been dying to get film noir. It's been in my Mac cart for the longest time.


  Oh Film Noir is a beauty! I really love that lipstick!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm scared to look like a corpse with it. Haha. I love pander me a lot!


  I was scared too, but was pleasantly surprised by it. I'd suggest checking it out in store first if you're real unsure. It looks great with Stone liner!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I like to get up the amp too. Too many choices.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I like to get up the amp too. Too many choices.


  I love Up The Amp, though I'd say if you have RiRi Boy you could probably do without it unless you really like Amplifieds. Those two were identical on me when I'd put one on the top lip and the other on the bottom. Minus the finish of course.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've been dying to get film noir. It's been in my Mac cart for the longest time.


You need it. I love Film Nior   





charismafulltv said:


> I like to get up the amp too. Too many choices.


UTA is so pretty. I love using it for my "girly" days :lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It does look really nice. I don't have that one either.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Awesome! There's so much bs propaganda around e-cigs that some people even think they're worse than smoking. As far as we know, they're harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I think if I had to name my top 5 favorite shows that are airing now they'd be:

  The Walking Dead
  American Horror Story
  Hell on Wheels
  Sons of Anarchy
  Teen Wolf (not even ashamed. lol)

  I'm also liking Gotham, Salem, The Vampire Diaries, The Originals, Game of Thrones and Reign off the top of my head.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Awesome! There's so much bs propaganda around e-cigs that some people even think they're worse than smoking. As far as we know, they're harmless.    This is what's kept me from buying. I'm sooo glad I skipped.  Oooh I actually like this one better than the purple set! Though I wish there was another flat brush in there.  Nope! Too pricey. I could almost get two MAC lipsticks for the price of one of those.  What are your top five? I know TWD is in there... :haha:    You and me both! I have so many lipsticks and I forget what I have sometimes.   I know we're all talking about not buying more but... oke:    Aaaand....  oke:    It does look really nice. I don't have that one either.


I remember reading that about e-cigs. Idk the truth, but you are right as far as we know, they are pretty much harmless.  I think it all boiled down to people getting annoyed that the e-cig smokers could smoke anywhere, including indoors. My view is smoke what you want to smoke. Don't blow it in children's faces or mine and we are good. :lol: I think I'm allergic that's why, my throat closes up and I can't breath


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

Got some stuff in the mail today...  My Mary-Lou Manizer came as well as some Makeup Geek stuff I ordered last week. I started small and got three eyeshadows (Beaches and Cream, Peach Smoothie, and Bitten). I also got the soft dome brush. I can't wait to use them!  I can't remember if I already mentioned what I got in my Sephora haul or not, but I picked up the MUFE 12 Color Flash Palette, a new spatula to use with it, Nars Dominique which I already posted a picture of in the Audacious thread, the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette, and Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme, which I've only used for a couple days now but I swear that my skin has improved. My skin feels softer and I feel like my rosacea is already showing signs of improvement.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think it all boiled down to people getting annoyed that the e-cig smokers could smoke anywhere, including indoors. My view is smoke what you want to smoke. Don't blow it in children's faces or mine and we are good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I used to use an e-cig with non nicotine liquids right after I quit smoking and since it's just vapor it goes away pretty much instantly, leaves no smell except maybe a hint of whatever flavor you have in the tank, that is what I liked about it, but I got tired of feeling the need for that hand to mouth sensation and eventually decided to stop using that too.  Even when I did smoke, the smell would gross me out as soon as I noticed it and I'd immediately shower and change. lol. I've always wondered why I ever had the urge to ever start, being young and dumb I guess. If I could go back I'd never of even tried it, but yeah I can't so I'll just be a gum chewer the rest of my life I guess.


----------



## cocofiere (Nov 10, 2014)

I made two Sephora trips since the site was so jacked up. The first trip was for the KvD studded kiss set, which was sold out during F&F, and the Vice 3. I'd planned on maybe getting the Guerlain Petrouschka palette but decided against it in favor of the Rouge Parade lipstick. However, when I got there, I realized they had neither in-store anyway. They did have the holiday balls so I swatched them, merely for kicks and giggles, only to discover a potential new love. I swatched, walked around, cleaned my hand, reapplied, compared to other things (Becca stuff and Too Faced Candlelight among them) only to find myself holding on to the box of balls like a lifeline. So, I decided that I would get myself the fancy pants glowy balls instead of Almeria or a few KvD liquid eyeliners. The savings made it worthwhile compared to the other stuff that tried to catch my eye, especially since Nars will have a sale soon, as will YSL, Too Faced and others if I still want anything cool for the holidays.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned what I got in my Sephora haul or not, but I picked up the MUFE 12 Color Flash Palette, a new spatula to use with it, Nars Dominique which I already posted a picture of in the Audacious thread, the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette, and Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme, which I've only used for a couple days now but I swear that my skin has improved. My skin feels softer and I feel like my rosacea is already showing signs of improvement.


  Awesome haul Mandy and yay for improvement on your rosacea! Will you keep us informed on how it works for you? I might suggest it to my mom who also has rosacea.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I made two Sephora trips since the site was so jacked up. The first trip was for the KvD studded kiss set, which was sold out during F&F, and the Vice 3. I'd planned on maybe getting the Guerlain Petrouschka palette but decided against it in favor of the Rouge Parade lipstick. However, when I got there, I realized they had neither in-store anyway. They did have the holiday balls so I swatched them, merely for kicks and giggles, only to discover a potential new love. I swatched, walked around, cleaned my hand, reapplied, compared to other things (Becca stuff and Too Faced Candlelight among them) only to find myself holding on to the box of balls like a lifeline. So, I decided that I would get myself the fancy pants glowy balls instead of Almeria or a few KvD liquid eyeliners. The savings made it worthwhile compared to the other stuff that tried to catch my eye, especially since Nars will have a sale soon, as will YSL, Too Faced and others if I still want anything cool for the holidays.


  Enjoy your holiday balls! I've worn mine pretty much every day since I got them a little over a week ago. I think I even prefer them over the Hourglass Ambient powders!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to use an e-cig with non nicotine liquids right after I quit smoking and since it's just vapor it goes away pretty much instantly, leaves no smell except maybe a hint of whatever flavor you have in the tank, that is what I liked about it, but I got tired of feeling the need for that hand to mouth sensation and eventually decided to stop using that too.  Even when I did smoke, the smell would gross me out as soon as I noticed it and I'd immediately shower and change. lol. I've always wondered why I ever had the urge to ever start, being young and dumb I guess. If I could go back I'd never of even tried it, but yeah I can't so I'll just be a gum chewer the rest of my life I guess. :sigh:


Way to go on quitting!  A gum chewer is better. Does it hurt your jaw? My sister quit smoking and she isn't a gum chewer after. I have no idea what happened when she quit. I guess during the time she didn't have time to even chew gum. It was during my mother's stroke, so a few years back.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I made two Sephora trips since the site was so jacked up. The first trip was for the KvD studded kiss set, which was sold out during F&F, and the Vice 3. I'd planned on maybe getting the Guerlain Petrouschka palette but decided against it in favor of the Rouge Parade lipstick. However, when I got there, I realized they had neither in-store anyway. They did have the holiday balls so I swatched them, merely for kicks and giggles, only to discover a potential new love. I swatched, walked around, cleaned my hand, reapplied, compared to other things (Becca stuff and Too Faced Candlelight among them) only to find myself holding on to the box of balls like a lifeline. So, I decided that I would get myself the fancy pants glowy balls instead of Almeria or a few KvD liquid eyeliners. The savings made it worthwhile compared to the other stuff that tried to catch my eye, especially since Nars will have a sale soon, as will YSL, Too Faced and others if I still want anything cool for the holidays.


Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned what I got in my Sephora haul or not, but I picked up the MUFE 12 Color Flash Palette, a new spatula to use with it, Nars Dominique which I already posted a picture of in the Audacious thread, the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette, and Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme, which I've only used for a couple days now but I swear that my skin has improved. My skin feels softer and I feel like my rosacea is already showing signs of improvement.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A gum chewer is better. Does it hurt your jaw? My sister quit smoking and she isn't a gum chewer after. I have no idea what happened when she quit. I guess during the time she didn't have time to even chew gum. It was during my mother's stroke, so a few years back.


  No it doesn't hurt my jaw, but I usually spit the gum out after a few minutes though so that may be why. I did use hard candies, but I didn't like all the extra sugar intake and having to suck on something like you do with Jolly Ranchers etc. So sugar free gum it is a few times a day. It's been a few years here too, but for some reason when I drive, go out for drinks or am just being social I still get the urge at times which I think is stemmed from the urge for the whole hand to mouth thing. Lame. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No it doesn't hurt my jaw, but I usually spit the gum out after a few minutes though so that may be why. I did use hard candies, but I didn't like all the extra sugar intake and having to suck on something like you do with Jolly Ranchers etc. So sugar free gum it is a few times a day. It's been a few years here too, but for some reason when I drive, go out for drinks or am just being social I still get the urge at times which I think is stemmed from the urge for the whole hand to mouth thing. Lame. lol


Just keep applying lipstick...hand to mouth :lol:  Actually for you does applying lipstick or lip products in general help stop the urge?  But I agree about the hand to mouth thing.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But I agree about the hand to mouth thing.


  LOL!!! 
  Not that I've noticed, but the thought has never crossed my mind. I wouldn't want overly applied lip products on though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL!!!  Not that I've noticed, but the thought has never crossed my mind. I wouldn't want overly applied lip products on though.


True, I wouldn't want to either.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Is colour pop shipping good? Or is it comparable to nyx's?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to use an e-cig with non nicotine liquids right after I quit smoking and since it's just vapor it goes away pretty much instantly, leaves no smell except maybe a hint of whatever flavor you have in the tank, that is what I liked about it, but I got tired of feeling the need for that hand to mouth sensation and eventually decided to stop using that too.  Even when I did smoke, the smell would gross me out as soon as I noticed it and I'd immediately shower and change. lol. I've always wondered why I ever had the urge to ever start, being young and dumb I guess. If I could go back I'd never of even tried it, but yeah I can't so I'll just be a gum chewer the rest of my life I guess.


  Congrats on quitting! That's an awesome feat. I actually didn't smoke before, but it's really helping a lot with my ADHD and anxiety. It's helped me stop a couple of anxiety attacks. Can't be worse than popping an adderall or xanax.

  Speaking of which... I just got an order of juice... what was supposed to be blueberry is coconut... I hate coconut


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is colour pop shipping good? Or is it comparable to nyx's?


It takes a week fot it to get to me. I live about 2 hours from the facility. It takes 3 to 4 days to ship out. Then 2 days to get to my house after


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It takes a week fot it to get to me. I live about 2 hours from the facility. It takes 3 to 4 days to ship out. Then 2 days to get to my house after


 Thanks Dolly


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is colour pop shipping good? Or is it comparable to nyx's?


From what I've read on the Colour Pop thread, it's not too bad, nothing like Nyx.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can totally understand being annoyed with people vaping indoors. No, it doesn't smell like smoke, but some people still aren't crazy about the smells of some juices and I can respect that. I think the big thing is is that it's cutting into tobacco companies profits so they'll push as much bs into the media about ecigs as they can.
> 
> 
> Congrats on quitting! That's an awesome feat. I actually didn't smoke before, but it's really helping a lot with my ADHD and anxiety. It's helped me stop a couple of anxiety attacks. Can't be worse than popping an adderall or xanax.
> ...


  I wouldn't imagine it to be worse than that either. That stinks about them sending you the wrong juice. I remember once I ordered Pina Colada and got Creamsicle. I ended up liking the Creamsicle, but geez! 
  Do you have Vape shops nearby? I've noticed that they are popping up big time around Austin and there are even several carts selling them in the mall.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks Dolly


They are worth it


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It takes 3 to 4 days to ship out. Then 2 days to get to my house after


  That's like a year in makeup time!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't imagine it to be worse than that either. That stinks about them sending you the wrong juice. I remember once I ordered Pina Colada and got Creamsicle. I ended up liking the Creamsicle, but geez!
> Do you have Vape shops nearby? I've noticed that they are popping up big time around Austin and there are even several carts selling them in the mall.


The bad thing is, it says blueberry on the bottle, so I filled up my tank with it and didn't realize til I had already started vaping it. Gag.

  I do have one nearby. I might just go pick up a bottle to tide me over. I got two others with that order, but they need to steep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's like a year in makeup time! :shock:


I know :lol: I hated waiting...but then I tried them and the wait is so worth it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The bad thing is, it says blueberry on the bottle, so I filled up my tank with it and didn't realize til I had already started vaping it. Gag.
> 
> I do have one nearby. I might just go pick up a bottle to tide me over. I got two others with that order, but they need to steep.


  Even worse! Must of been a mislabeling. I got kind of annoyed when they started popping up all over the place AFTER I stopped using it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I keep hearing good things, but I don't think they'll ever make it into my stash.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I keep hearing good things, but I don't think they'll ever make it into my stash.


That's ok lol you have enough to last 80 years, so I understand :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have been very good lately, I've noticed you really calculate your purchases wisely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really do force you to buy! I thought I was done and went in store and bought more.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome haul Mandy and yay for improvement on your rosacea! Will you keep us informed on how it works for you? I might suggest it to my mom who also has rosacea.


  Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned what I got in my Sephora haul or not, but I picked up the MUFE 12 Color Flash Palette, a new spatula to use with it, Nars Dominique which I already posted a picture of in the Audacious thread, the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette, and Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme, which I've only used for a couple days now but I swear that my skin has improved. My skin feels softer and I feel like my rosacea is already showing signs of improvement.


I've used Nuture Me in the past and agree it totally helps with redness.  I don't know why I stopped using it actually.  I also like that it smells like orange cream.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

So I went in store today and picked up:

  NEST Fragrance Collection Set
  Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy
  Bite Beauty Luminous Crème Lipstick in Fig
  UD Primer Potion
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette

  ...I'm Rouge now.  Ahhhhhh!























  That basically describes my mixture of emotion about the situation.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I went in store today and picked up:  NEST Fragrance Collection Set Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy Bite Beauty Luminous Crème Lipstick in Fig UD Primer Potion Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette  ...I'm Rouge now.  Ahhhhhh!  :thud: hboy: :cheer: :jawdrop: :barf: :yahoo:    That basically describes my mixture of emotion about the situation.


  Welcome to the dark side :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm starting to do that too the last month or so. After that collection I realized that I should of only gotten two of those lipsticks and left the rest behind, but I went against my better judgement and ordered 3 more than planned. Over the last few weeks though I've been going through and* plan to get rid of everything I don't consider a love* and basically start over in my collection.


  I'll be culling my collection too.  I'm waiting until the dead of winter when I don't want to be outdoors---I'll have plenty to do getting rid of some things that I just don't use 
   anymore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm scared to look like a corpse with it. Haha. I love pander me a lot!


   You won't.  It's all about the application.  A light rimming of your lips w/cork lip liner and top it off with YSL's Beige Peau glossy stain and you have absolute perfection.  A real sophisticated look!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> They really do force you to buy! I thought I was done and went in store and bought more.


Sometimes I have to ask myself..do I REALLY need this?    





Anaphora said:


> So I went in store today and picked up:  NEST Fragrance Collection Set Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy Bite Beauty Luminous Crème Lipstick in Fig UD Primer Potion Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette  ...I'm Rouge now.  Ahhhhhh!  :thud: hboy: :cheer: :jawdrop: :barf: :yahoo:    That basically describes my mixture of emotion about the situation.


 Enjoy!    





Anaphora said:


> I've used Nuture Me in the past and agree it totally helps with redness.  I don't know why I stopped using it actually.  I also like that it smells like orange cream.


Good to hear! Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, absolutely!


  Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's ok lol you have enough to last 80 years, so I understand


  HA! I sure do! Not for long though!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll be culling my collection too.  I'm waiting until the dead of winter when I don't want to be outdoors---I'll have plenty to do getting rid of some things that I just don't use
> anymore.


  I always dread my purges up until I actually do them, then I always feel a slight sense of relief afterwards.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HA! I sure do! Not for long though!


:lmao: :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've been dying to get film noir. It's been in my Mac cart for the longest time.


 I forgot that I even have that one.  Note to self---take it out and use it already!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I always dread my purges up until I actually do them, then I always feel a slight sense of relief afterwards.


  I think after the holidays I'll be doing one. I like it, and so do my friends lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Up The Amp, though I'd say if you have RiRi Boy you could probably do without it unless you really like Amplifieds. Those two were identical on me when I'd put one on the top lip and the other on the bottom. Minus the finish of course.


  Exactly!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Up The Amp is really pretty! A nice spring shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I always dread my purges up until I actually do them, then I always feel a slight sense of relief afterwards.


   I tell myself that I'm making room for new even more fabulous things!  Doesn't always work though.  Sometimes I cull in stages.  Easier on the psyche that way.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Hell On Wheels is a great show. Does anyone know where I can watch Season 3? I watched Seasons 1 and 2 on netflix, and I want to watch the rest!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think after the holidays I'll be doing one. I like it, and so do my friends lol


  My friends and nieces like it too. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I went in store today and picked up:
> 
> NEST Fragrance Collection Set
> Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy
> ...









So cute!  You did GREAT!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Hell On Wheels is a great show. Does anyone know where I can watch Season 3? I watched Seasons 1 and 2 on netflix, and I want to watch the rest!


  Season 3 is on Netflix, they added it right before season 4 started.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I went in store today and picked up:  NEST Fragrance Collection Set Bite Beauty Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy Bite Beauty Luminous Crème Lipstick in Fig UD Primer Potion Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette  ...I'm Rouge now.  Ahhhhhh!  :thud: hboy: :cheer: :jawdrop: :barf: :yahoo:    That basically describes my mixture of emotion about the situation.


 Yay!!! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My friends and nieces like it too. lol


I need to purge some too.  I have 2 lipsticks I may get rid of already :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't remember if I already mentioned what I got in my Sephora haul or not, but I picked up the MUFE 12 Color Flash Palette, a new spatula to use with it, Nars Dominique which I already posted a picture of in the Audacious thread, the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette, and Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme, which I've only used for a couple days now but I swear that my skin has improved. My skin feels softer and I feel like my rosacea is already showing signs of improvement.


  I could buy that just for the name!!!   Great stuff Miss Mandy!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Hell On Wheels is a great show. Does anyone know where I can watch Season 3? I watched Seasons 1 and 2 on netflix, and I want to watch the rest!


  I've wanted to watch that show for a while now.   I just started sons of anarchy and I'm on season five. So many feelings


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Season 3 is on Netflix, they added it right before season 4 started.


  Hmm, I think I watched it then. I'll double check. I might be in season 4. I'm pretty sure I've seen all the episodes on netflix.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I could kick myself for forgetting about it---but then again it's nice to rediscover the oldies but goodies!
> 
> You're so brave Naomi---I order these thing blindly because I hate shopping in the stores.
> 
> ...


  I love finding old favs that have been forgotten! It's almost more satisfying than getting something new. 
  I hate shopping in the stores too for the most part unless I go to the Dillard's counter where all the people who work there are gems and make it enjoyable. I ordered all of the mattes blindly and just kind of crossed my fingers that Styled in Sepia and Pander Me would work out for the best and luckily they did. lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok I checked and I have seen season 3. I wonder if Hulu has season 4.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I used to use an e-cig with non nicotine liquids right after* I quit smoking* and since it's just vapor it goes away pretty much instantly, leaves no smell except maybe a hint of whatever flavor you have in the tank, that is what I liked about it, but I got tired of feeling the need for that hand to mouth sensation and eventually decided to stop using that too.  Even when I did smoke, the smell would gross me out as soon as I noticed it and I'd immediately shower and change. lol. I've always wondered why I ever had the urge to ever start, being young and dumb I guess. If I could go back I'd never of even tried it, but yeah I can't so I'll just be a gum chewer the rest of my life I guess.


   Congrats on quitting.  As a BC survivor I can tell you it's just bad for you on so many levels.  You don't want wrinkles on that pretty little face either!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Hmm, I think I watched it then. I'll double check. I might be in season 4. I'm pretty sure I've seen all the episodes on netflix.


  You might of then, it's currently airing season 4 right now, it just came back from a bit of a hiatus on Saturday so Netflix probably won't have season 4 until before Season 5 airs next year. I'm not sure, but maybe the AMC site has them up for streaming?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *I love finding old favs that have been forgotten! It's almost more satisfying than getting something new. *
> I hate shopping in the stores too for the most part unless I go to the Dillard's counter where all the people who work there are gems and make it enjoyable. I ordered all of the mattes blindly and just kind of crossed my fingers that Styled in Sepia and Pander Me would work out for the best and luckily they did. lol


 I totally agree----that's what I love about the theme makeup thread---you read someone's look and think, I have that and love it...haven't worn it in ages...pull it out and it's 
   love at first sight again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I think if I had to name my top 5 favorite shows that are airing now they'd be:
> 
> The Walking Dead
> American Horror Story
> ...


   Meddy can't do the scary stuff----Meddy big chicken!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You might of then, it's currently airing season 4 right now, it just came back from a bit of a hiatus on Saturday so Netflix probably won't have season 4 until before Season 5 airs next year. I'm not sure, but maybe the AMC site has them up for streaming?


  AMC does have them up for streaming but I'd have to start like 10 episodes into season 4. Shoot.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Congrats on quitting.  As a BC survivor I can tell you it's just bad for you on so many levels.  You don't want wrinkles on that pretty little face either!!!


  Gracias! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad you made it through,Meddy, that's a scary road to be on. My mom, 2 of my aunts and my late grandmother are BC survivors too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sure don't want wrinkles and it's bad enough I have some on my forehead because I used to furrow my brow a lot and a small maybe 1/4 hair line wrinkle on one side of my mouth that I think was from that time in my life that I did smoke which was only about 3 years in total in my mid 20s. Worst. Decision. Ever.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> AMC does have them up for streaming but I'd have to start like 10 episodes into season 4. Shoot.


  Oh, that stinks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> I made two Sephora trips since the site was so jacked up. The first trip was for the KvD studded kiss set, which was sold out during F&F, and the Vice 3. I'd planned on maybe getting the Guerlain Petrouschka palette but decided against it in favor of the Rouge Parade lipstick. However, when I got there, I realized they had neither in-store anyway. They did have the holiday balls so I swatched them, merely for kicks and giggles, only to discover a potential new love. I swatched, walked around, cleaned my hand, reapplied, compared to other things (Becca stuff and Too Faced Candlelight among them) only to find myself holding on to the box of balls like a lifeline. So, I decided that I would get myself the fancy pants glowy balls instead of Almeria or a few KvD liquid eyeliners. The savings made it worthwhile compared to the other stuff that tried to catch my eye, especially since Nars will have a sale soon, as will YSL, Too Faced and others if I still want anything cool for the holidays.






  Great choices!!!  Rouge Parade is AMAZING so if you can get elsewhere later---a must have!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Enjoy your holiday balls! *I've worn mine pretty much every day since I got them a little over a week ago*. I think I even prefer them over the Hourglass Ambient powders!


     I was wearing my holiday balls so often that I became concerned (as if one could ever use them up) and started rotating them with my other balls.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Naomi.  That's a pretty significant family history you have there---you'll want to be vigilant with yourself, but something tells me you already are!!!  You smoked 
   but you had the good sense to quit, and that's what matters!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No it doesn't hurt my jaw, but I usually spit the gum out after a few minutes though so that may be why. I did use hard candies, but I didn't like all the extra sugar intake and having to suck on something like you do with Jolly Ranchers etc. So sugar free gum it is a few times a day. It's been a few years here too, but for some reason when I drive, go out for drinks or am just being social I still get the urge at times which I think is stemmed from the urge for the whole hand to mouth thing. Lame. lol
> Lipstick---pull out your "fancy" lipstick and dab a little---and think about the wrinkles that you're NOT causing
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It takes 3 to 4 days to ship out. Then 2 days to get to my house after


 That's like dog years in makeup time.  We're so bad we don't even want to wait 3-5 days with free shipping.  I'd definitely consider a drone drop!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's like a year in makeup time!


    WORSE!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

I quit smoking too, a little over a year ago and I'm so happy I did. I just think of all the extra money I have for MAKEUP now. I was spending $5 a day just to smoke.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's like dog years in makeup time.  We're so bad we don't even want to wait 3-5 days with free shipping.  I'd definitely consider a drone drop!  :lol: [/COLOR]


I can wait but do I want to...NO :lol:  I'd like to buy online and in 20 min have it show up on my porch! Like pizza :lmao:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd like to buy online and in 20 min have it show up on my porch! Like pizza


  That would be awesome! I hate waiting for packages to show up. I'm so impatient! I couldn't even wait the three days until the VIB sale. I had to have my stuff now! It arrived the day the sale started. I got it fast! Ordered monday, items arrived wednesday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That would be awesome! I hate waiting for packages to show up. I'm so impatient! I couldn't even wait the three days until the VIB sale. I had to have my stuff now! It arrived the day the sale started. I got it fast! Ordered monday, items arrived wednesday.


Wow that was pretty fast though!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can wait but do I want to...NO :lol:  I'd like to buy online and in 20 min have it show up on my porch! Like pizza :lmao:


  Will there be hot makeup delivery boys :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Will there be hot makeup delivery boys :haha:


Of course!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course!


  I'm down!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd like to buy online and in 20 min have it show up on my porch! Like pizza


  With Sephora fiasco all my orders are STILL not shipped and by the ime they are I would well be over those and moved on to next!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> With Sephora fiasco all my orders are STILL not shipped and by the ime they are I would well be over those and moved on to next!! :lmao:


:lol: you so would


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> With Sephora fiasco all my orders are STILL not shipped and by the ime they are I would well be over those and moved on to next!! :lmao:


  OMG V! Really!?  I can't believe it!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG V! Really!? I can't believe it!


  Yeah WD!! Its still pending. I was hoping to get a shipping notification at least today but nope!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah WD!! Its still pending. I was hoping to get a shipping notification at least today but nope!! :sigh:


  I hope you get it soon V!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've used Nuture Me in the past and agree it totally helps with redness.  I don't know why I stopped using it actually.  I also like that it smells like orange cream.


  Yes!! I want to eat it!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah WD!! Its still pending. I was hoping to get a shipping notification at least today but nope!! :sigh:


  Boooo!  When did you order?   I just got mine an hour ago and I ordered Friday or Thursday night.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah WD!! Its still pending. I was hoping to get a shipping notification at least today but nope!! :sigh:


hopefully tonight! Or at least tomorrow V


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hope you get it soon V!!!


  Thanks WD! I hope so too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hopefully tonight! Or at least tomorrow V


  I get that they might be pretty tied up with the sheer amount of orders lol! I am just being impatient hehe!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yay!! I hope I get mine soon too!!I placed one on 5th night and one 6th morning!!! hboy:   Thanks WD! I hope so too!!


 Sephora is really acting unprofessionally on this sale.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm planning on giving colour pop lipstick as Christmas presents to my co workers.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yay!! I hope I get mine soon too!!I placed one on 5th night and one 6th morning!!! hboy:   Thanks WD! I hope so too!!


  I hope you wake up to it tomorrow and it says "Coming your way!!"  And then a makeup delivery boy delivers it.   Dolly, this is a great idea, we need to go in on this business venture :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Dolly, this is a great idea, we need to go in on this business venture


  Yes Mel!!!That would totally make up for it being late!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I get that they might be pretty tied up with the sheer amount of orders lol! I am just being impatient hehe!!!


 Lol I can imagine how many orders were placed :shock:   





mel33t said:


> I hope you wake up to it tomorrow and it says "Coming your way!!"  And then a makeup delivery boy delivers it.   Dolly, this is a great idea, we need to go in on this business venture :haha:


:lmao: it is such a great idea


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow that was pretty fast though!


  That's what I said! And I don't live near the distribution center at all. I'm in CA and it's in Utah.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm planning on giving colour pop lipstick as Christmas presents to my co workers.


  That's a great a gift C!   I bought one of the L'Occitane hand lotion set and will be splitting them up and giving them to my co- workers and to the special ones-- I'm adding one of the mini tarte blush


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> With Sephora fiasco all my orders are STILL not shipped and by the ime they are I would well be over those and moved on to next!!


  Poor V!! Mine are still pending as well but I didn't place mine until Friday night and Sunday night the waiting game is killing me too


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

They must be really busy right now with the orders from the sale. Usually when I buy something on a Sunday night it ships first thing Monday.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, I'm now $9 from Rouge. :thud:  I got:  Alterna Caviar Moisture Duo Retress Serum* Sephora Glitz and Glam Party Essentials Sampler UD Naked 3  *My hair is shedding a ton from anxiety. Bleh.   I am so done with makeup for a while.


 I think I'm having the same problem with my hair. What are your thoughts on the retress serum?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That's what I said! And I don't live near the distribution center at all. I'm in CA and it's in Utah.


Where in CA?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Where in CA?


  Just outside of Sacramento.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think I'm having the same problem with my hair. What are your thoughts on the retress serum?


 I haven't tried it yet, but once I do I'll let you know!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but once I do I'll let you know!


 I just read a couple of reviews and they were all overwhelmingly positive. My hair has thinned out so much and I'm taking vitamins, bought womens rogaine, and I'm currently using nioxin shampoo & conditioner for thinning hair but the drastic change in the appearance of my hair really bums me out. My hair used to be so thick! I know work is a huge source of stress for me. I feel like I'm losing so much hair


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I quit smoking too, a little over a year ago and I'm so happy I did. I just think of all the extra money I have for MAKEUP now. I was spending $5 a day just to smoke.


Congrats on quitting! It is amazing how the extra money starts to add up.  I did maybe a pack or so a week (never did it heavily or even daily) but even that added up over time.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Naomi.  That's a pretty significant family history you have there---you'll want to be vigilant with yourself, but something tells me you already are!!!  You smoked[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   but you had the good sense [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to quit, and that's what matters!!![/COLOR]


The ol' girls get groped every month by me and twice a year by my doctor. I became quite nuts about it after mom was diagnosed.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Will there be hot makeup delivery boys :haha:





Dolly Snow said:


> Of course!


SCHWING!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah WD!! Its still pending. I was hoping to get a shipping notification at least today but nope!! :sigh:


Here's to hoping you get it soon, V!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The ol' girls get groped every month by me and twice a year by my doctor. I became quite nuts about it after mom was diagnosed.









 I am glad to hear you get them checked often. It is so important for us as women to have this done.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope you wake up to it tomorrow and it says "Coming your way!!"  And then a makeup delivery boy delivers it.   Dolly, this is a great idea, we need to go in on this business venture :haha:


That would be so awesome!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 10, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I just read a couple of reviews and they were all overwhelmingly positive. My hair has thinned out so much and I'm taking vitamins, bought womens rogaine, and I'm currently using nioxin shampoo & conditioner for thinning hair but the drastic change in the appearance of my hair really bums me out. My hair used to be so thick! I know work is a huge source of stress for me. I feel like I'm losing so much hair


 Yeah I get bummed too. I'm going to use it with the Alterna Caviar line and increase my vitamin intake. Hoping it works.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Can all my makeup orders be delivered by shirtless Jason Momoa or a guy of equal or greater hotness?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can all my makeup orders be delivered by shirtless Jason Momoa or a guy of equal or greater hotness?


  Oh yes! Can you imagine him delivering a pizza lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :bigthumb:  I am glad to hear you get them checked often. It is so important for us as women to have this done.


Incredibly important indeed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yes! Can you imagine him delivering a pizza lol


I don't really eat pizza, but I'd make it a habit if he was my delivery boy! :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Incredibly important indeed!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't really eat pizza, but I'd make it a habit if he was my delivery boy! :hot:





Dolly Snow said:


> Nor do I, you'd think I would lol but he could deliver anything p:


  I'll eat the pizza, you guys can eat the man


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-amaretto-glace-leche-matte-creme-lip-crayon-photos-swatches


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'll eat the pizza, you guys can eat the man


Deal!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'll eat the pizza, you guys can eat the man















 DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can all my makeup orders be delivered by shirtless Jason Momoa or a guy of equal or greater hotness?


    I'd come to the door in a robe... hahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd come to the door in a robe... hahaha


 LOL :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd come to the door in a robe... hahaha


Hahaha in a silk nighty


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd come to the door in a robe... hahaha


  I saw your wishlist and it said hot chocolate l/s. 

  And all I can think about is how I want hot chocolate.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

I would like a really hot chick to deliver my makeup to me! 

  I don't do men anymore.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I would like a really hot chick to deliver my makeup to me!   I don't do men anymore.


A hot chick can make deliveries too


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A hot chick can make deliveries too


  Oh yay!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A hot chick can make deliveries too


  Oh yes, no discrimination here! We aim to please :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

I received Cindy Lou Manizer today, thanks to the wonderful Naomi! [@]NaomiH[/@] Also she also sent me a Heroine lip liner!  She is the best! Thank you Naomi  :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh yes, no discrimination here! We aim to please :haha:


We surely do not discriminate


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Yet another reason why I love my ladies at Specktra!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd like to buy online and in 20 min have it show up on my porch! Like pizza


  Exactly!!! Is that too much to ask??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is the best! Thank you Naomi


   Oh that's so sweet.  ENJOY Dolly!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Exactly!!! Is that too much to ask?? [/COLOR]:dunno:


 And get it for free if they don't make it in 30 minutes :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I saw your wishlist and it said hot chocolate l/s.
> 
> And all I can think about is how I want hot chocolate.


   ...with hand crafted square chocolate marshmallows from William Sonoma.  If you're of age, a little bit of Rumplemintz peppermint liquor & homemade whipped cream.  I'll light the fire!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And get it for free if they don't make it in 30 minutes


   Now you're talking!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And get it for free if they don't make it in 30 minutes


  YES!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And get it for free if they don't make it in 30 minutes :lmao:


with a free lap dance?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh that's so sweet.  ENJOY Dolly!!!![/COLOR]


She is the sweetest!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 10, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's a great a gift C!   I bought one of the L'Occitane hand lotion set and will be splitting them up and giving them to my co- workers and to the special ones-- I'm adding one of the mini tarte blush


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

I am reading 50 shades for the third time. I know it's bad, but I love it so. I'm a sucker for love stories that are easy reads.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I am reading 50 shades for the third time. I know it's bad, but I love it so. I'm a sucker for love stories that are easy reads.


  I could not get into that. I don't know why. Both my roommate and I tried.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

Damnit Mount Baker... my tank still smells like coconut


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Damnit Mount Baker... my tank still smells like coconut  hboy:


ooh: not good


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh that sounds wonderful right about now.
> 
> I could not get into that. I don't know why. Both my roommate and I tried.


  Well, the writing really isn't that great. She uses certain words and phrases ad nauseum. And the relationship itself borders on abusive.

  I'm really just in it for the smut.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Well, the writing really isn't that great. She uses certain words and phrases ad nauseum. And the relationship itself borders on abusive.  I'm really just in it for the smut.


  I read fanfiction for my smut


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I read fanfiction for my smut


  Originally 50 shades was Twilight fanfiction.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I am reading 50 shades for the third time. I know it's bad, but I love it so. I'm a sucker for love stories that are easy reads.


  I read it more than three times and loved it.  Can't wait for the movie in Feb.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Well, the writing really isn't that great. She uses certain words and phrases ad nauseum. And the relationship itself borders on abusive.  I'm really just in it for the smut.


  I just loved the love story.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I just loved the love story.


  I did too, though I see some problems with it. Like, I think he is manipulative , abusive and doesn't get proper consent in the first book. After he concedes on the submission thing, in the second and third book, he improves a bit. But the idea that you can take an abuser and fix him with your love is dangerous. Not how life really works. It's pure fantasy. And not a good representation of what BDSM really is like.

  If you just read it knowing it's pure fluff/fantasy and look at it through that lens it's definitely hot. And I totally am excited for the movie.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ladies I sometimes buy my own gifts from my hubby then he gives me money back and wraps them  But it's so disappointing as it's not a surprise or is that just me  ( bearing in mind when hubby has got me stuff sometimes I'm like oh thanks Hun lol but it think I really don't need it or want it lol )  So sometimes it pays getting what you know about but it does spoil it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Sephora sells Lime Crime now ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies I sometimes buy my own gifts from my hubby then he gives me money back and wraps them  But it's so disappointing as it's not a surprise or is that just me  ( bearing in mind when hubby has got me stuff sometimes I'm like oh thanks Hun lol but it think I really don't need it or want it lol )  So sometimes it pays getting what you know about but it does spoil it


I do the same for myself. I buy my own gifts and wrap them.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sells Lime Crime now ompom:


  I've never tried them so I ordered two lipsticks and a velvetine. Excited!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've never tried them so I ordered two lipsticks and a velvetine. Excited!!


The lipsticks are creamy. The Velvetines are


----------



## beautycool (Nov 11, 2014)

Lime crime is suppose to be good especially the glosses i have heard  I have one lime crime lippy the packaging is ace  And it's called coquette don't really like it  It's a very nude peach  But I may have a play with it  But I'm keeping for packaging lol   And nothing keeps it's value these days  You just don't get back what u paid for it x


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sells Lime Crime now


Thanks for posting this. I was just on Sephora this morning and never noticed it. My Lime Crime collection is getting ready to expand!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is the best! Thank you Naomi


  Hope you like them, Dollykins! Enjoy.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Mandy, how did you like your Mary-lou?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:


  Good Morning


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning


  Howdy Mel! How are you today?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Mel! How are you today?


  I'm good! A little overwhelmed with all of this new makeup coming to my house this week. I think I'm going to go on a no buy until after the new year :haha:  How about you??


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm good! A little overwhelmed with all of this new makeup coming to my house this week. I think I'm going to go on a no buy until after the new year


  I feel you on that! I'm on one after the NARS sale this month which will be a small haul of 1 or 2 blushes and possibly 1 lipstick, or nothing at all. lol
  If I end up skipping it, then I'm no-buying until whenever the Guerlain Spring collection launches. Either way though, there will be a purge!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sells Lime Crime now ompom:


 Yay! At least it's free shipping plus we rack up our points. I'll get some velvetines!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sells Lime Crime now


  I wish they'd add Sugarpill.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd add Sugarpill. :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sells Lime Crime now


   Wicked has your name all over it---good color for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel you on that! I'm on one after the NARS sale this month which will be a small haul of 1 or 2 blushes and possibly 1 lipstick, or nothing at all. lol
> If I end up skipping it, then I'm no-buying until whenever the Guerlain Spring collection launches. *Either way though, there will be a purge! *


  Which makes room for a splurge!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Which makes room for a splurge!


  Sure does!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sure does!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


>







  Speaking of splurges, I'm wanting to splurge on something TF for the free gift. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

D !! Which LC shade should i get, Wicked , utopia or the lippies!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D !! Which LC shade should i get, Wicked , utopia or the lippies!!


  Going for VIBRR, Buddy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I think Wicked


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 11, 2014)

Good Morning Gals!! I still haven't got any delivery confirmation for me Sephora orders


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd add Sugarpill. :sigh:


I'd be all over that!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Wicked has your name all over it---good color for you![/COLOR]


Lol I have it :shock:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D !! Which LC shade should i get, Wicked , utopia or the lippies!!


  Wicked !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D !! Which LC shade should i get, Wicked , utopia or the lippies!!


Wicked! All the way! The color is so gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Going for VIBRR, Buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yeah Buddy, I should just shut up. No LC or no makeup for me. I wish that damn code would expire already! And if all my orders ship on the same day, the UPS guy


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Gals!! I still haven't got any delivery confirmation for me Sephora orders


  Neither have mine Brows!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah Buddy, I should just shut up. No LC or no makeup for me. I wish that damn code would expire already! And if all my orders ship on the same day, the UPS guy


  Can you imagine if there was a VIBRR?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm tempted to get Wicked now since I can go through Sephora and not directly through LC, but I'm still undecided on it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Gals!! I still haven't got any delivery confirmation for me Sephora orders


  Good morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oh that sucks, I'm sorry Brows! I wonder what the hold up is, I got my shipping notice early in the morning on the 7th and I ordered on the 6th. Granted I only ordered one thing, but still!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Neither have mine Brows!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I have it


  So would I! I keep hoping they'll put out lip products one of these days.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can you imagine if there was a VIBRR?? :shock:  I'm tempted to get Wicked now since I can go through Sephora and not directly through LC, but I'm still undecided on it. :sigh:


You must try them!  Also VIBRR :shock: V would already be one :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So would I! I keep hoping they'll put out lip products one of these days.


Lip products from SP, yes please. Can you imagine the amazing colors and packaging.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also VIBRR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  More like VIBRRR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to, but I've always had a bad taste in my mouth when it comes to LC and I've never been able to bring myself to get anything from them due to it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lip products from SP, yes please. Can you imagine the amazing colors and packaging.


  They'd be amazing! Amy is so kawaii and adorable that anything she'd put out would be bright, fun and wonderful quality.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't know where else to put this!!!!! 



  Sonia Kashuk Holiday brushes!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They'd be amazing! Amy is so kawaii and adorable that anything she'd put out would be bright, fun and wonderful quality.


  I'm about to place an order for Kitten Parade. Everytime I see that color it makes me happy inside.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't know where else to put this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Kashuk Holiday brushes!


  I know! I'm real tempted to grab them while Target has $3 off beauty purchases!

  Code is FALLBEAUTY


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know! I'm real tempted to grab them while Target has $3 off beauty purchases!


  I saw them on instagram and almost had a fit! I'm already stalking shelves. HEY JILL WHATS THE DCPI FOR THESE BRUSHES!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm about to place an order for Kitten Parade. Everytime I see that color it makes me happy inside.


  It's really pretty! I'm waiting until Black Friday to snag the new Angel Baby palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> More like VIBRRR. :lol:   I want to, but I've always had a bad taste in my mouth when it comes to LC and I've never been able to bring myself to get anything from them due to it.


:lol:  And I completely understand, a lot of people feel that way 


NaomiH said:


> They'd be amazing! Amy is so kawaii and adorable that anything she'd put out would be bright, fun and wonderful quality.


Agreed!    





DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't know where else to put this!!!!!
> 
> Sonia Kashuk Holiday brushes!


The gold is


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw them on instagram and almost had a fit! I'm already stalking shelves. HEY JILL WHATS THE DCPI FOR THESE BRUSHES!


  Buy it online and do the store pickup, then you can use the code and save $3!
  The DCPI is 052-11-0310


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's really pretty! I'm waiting until Black Friday to snag the new Angel Baby palette.


  I'm not to sure about the other colors. I'm not a big fan of pastels as they tend to sometimes look ashy on me. However Kitten Parade is a beautiful pinky, peachy, golden duochrome.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Buy it online and do the store pickup, then you can use the code and save $3!
> The DCPI is 052-11-0310


  Gracias!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not to sure about the other colors. I'm not a big fan of pastels as they tend to sometimes look ashy on me. However Kitten Parade is a beautiful pinky, peachy, golden duochrome.


  Same here, but I have this urge to own all their pressed shadows so I "have" to buy the whole palette or I'll feel weird about it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gracias!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> More like VIBRRR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel you on this. I still went a head and placed an order with Sephora because I'd rather deal with them. Plus free shipping and 20% off.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

Resisting the urge to buy more!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Resisting the urge to buy more!


oke: off the cliff you go :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I feel you on this. I still went a head and placed an order with Sephora because I'd rather deal with them. Plus free shipping and 20% off.


  I have Wicked in my cart and I'm real tempted. I'm just a lowly BI. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have Wicked in my cart and I'm real tempted. I'm just a lowly BI. lol


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I removed it from my cart and replaced it with a Rouge G. 
  Your pokey stick has failed you.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta: :rasta:


:nanas: Yay!   





NaomiH said:


> I removed it from my cart and replaced it with a Rouge G.  Your pokey stick has failed you.


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  She shall be my lippy of the day tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

How is shipping from Bloomingdales? I'm wearing down on my resolve to skip Rouge Parade 820 and they have 6% cash back vs Nordies' 3%. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How is shipping from Bloomingdales? I'm wearing down on my resolve to skip Rouge Parade 820 and they have 6% cash back vs Nordies' 3%. lol


  I have had no issues with Bloomies shipping yet! Just sign up for the loyalist program and you get free shipping!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

My Burberry Holiday edition Gold Palette is out for delivery too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Burberry Holiday edition Gold Palette is out for delivery too!!!


  YAY!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have had no issues with Bloomies shipping yet! Just sign up for the loyalist program and you get free shipping!!!


  Thanks V!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks V!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D !! Which LC shade should i get, Wicked , utopia or the lippies!!


 Wicked gets my vote you shameless enabler!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How is shipping from Bloomingdales? I'm wearing down on my resolve to skip Rouge Parade 820 and they have 6% cash back vs Nordies' 3%. lol


  I ordered my Chanel lipase from Bloomies--remember the 'delayed/lost lippies?  Well it wasn't their fault--totally.  They use UPS initially and then USPS---that's where the 
 delay occurred.  I don't know why they don't just use UPS totally.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wicked gets my vote you shameless enabler!








 Me enable?? *clueless*
  Okies Thanks for the poke of confidence, wicked it is!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Burberry Holiday edition Gold Palette is out for delivery too!!!


 That was quick Vee!  It's so pretty!!  I want to hear all about the formula because I have very minimal experience w/Burberry cosmetics-----just clothing, etc.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me enable?? *clueless*
> Okies Thanks for the *poke of confidence*, wicked it is!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That was quick Vee!  It's so pretty!!  I want to hear all about the formula because I have very minimal experience w/Burberry cosmetics-----just clothing, etc.


  For sure will!! I will post pics & swatches once I get it!! It is my second ever venture into Burberry beauty myself. I know their singles are nice I hope the quad delivers too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered my Chanel lipase from Bloomies--remember the 'delayed/lost lippies?  Well it wasn't their fault--totally.  They use UPS initially and then USPS---that's where the
> delay occurred.  I don't know why they don't just use UPS totally.


  Oh I do remember that! I hate when companies do that UPS to USPS switch off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I removed it from my cart and replaced it with a Rouge G.
> Your pokey stick has failed you.


  Good move my child!!! 



 Rouge Parade???  Bless you mu child. 



 RP is limited edition isn't it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I do remember that! I hate when companies do that UPS to USPS switch off.


   Exactly---takes twice as long when they do that-----not called snail mail for nothing!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Good move my child!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  On Sephora, I replaced Wicked with Gipsy Rouge G and RP is in my Bloomies cart! It is LE, I think I need to act fast on it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Exactly---takes twice as long when they do that-----not called snail mail for nothing!!!


  I don't think they realize just how deep our need for our makeups in a timely fashion runs. Adding 2 extra days (or more)  to the process is no bueno!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think they realize just how deep our need for our makeups in a timely fashion runs. Adding 2 extra days (or more)  to the process is no bueno!


    I'm telling you, I'll shop exclusively at whichever stores start to use drones for same-day delivery.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm telling you, I'll shop exclusively at whichever stores start to use drones for same-day delivery.


  I think Amazon has started doing it in some markets, hopefully others catch on!

  *Edit* They're hoping to start it next year!

  http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP


I totally want to steal your haul.  Great stuff! I actually really like that rouge nail polish.  The formula is nice.  I may have got it like.. several months ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because, obviously, I just spend way too much money at Sephora.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP








 Enjoy your Haul!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Buddy!! I so love the packaging that i dont feel like opening it lmao!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mandy, how did you like your Mary-lou?


  It's lovely! The first time I put it on, despite the warning, I threw caution to the wind and went overboard lol. It's beautiful, though! When I don't apply it like a crazy person, it's a beautiful, fresh glow.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's lovely! The first time I put it on, despite the warning, I threw caution to the wind and went overboard lol. It's beautiful, though! When I don't apply it like a crazy person, it's a beautiful, fresh glow.








I'm glad you like it! I used it yesterday and actually disregarded my own warning and had to re-powder my face to tone down the Mary-Lou.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Buddy!! I so love the packaging that i dont feel like opening it lmao!!!








 It is the type of package you kinda sit and admire for a bit before opening.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

I made one last order.  Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine and Bumble & Bumble Prep Spray.  I got my hair cut today and the stylist used it to detangle my hair, it was pretty nice!  And with that, I'm done until 2015 unless it's a gift.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

P.S. Everyone needs Bite Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy.  So pretty, so perfect for fall or anytime really.  Get it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> P.S. Everyone needs Bite Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy.  So pretty, so perfect for fall or anytime really.  Get it!


  It's on my list along with Framboise!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's on my list along with Framboise!


  I agree!!You NEED Brandy!I love love that shade!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I agree!!You NEED Brandy!I love love that shade!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's on my list along with Framboise!


I'm still trying to figure out which others I want.  Brandy was the only one that really called to me in store.  I like Glace, but it was sold out. 

  I did place an order for the Luminous Crème Lipstick in Shiraz last night though.  Wanted to buy it in store, but it was sold out.  Looks like it will be the perfect neutral for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which others I want.  Brandy was the only one that really called to me in store.  I like Glace, but it was sold out.


  Glace is nice, Then Aubergine, Peche, Framboise...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which others I want.  Brandy was the only one that really called to me in store.  I like Glace, but it was sold out.
> 
> I did place an order for the Luminous Crème Lipstick in Shiraz last night though.  Wanted to buy it in store, but it was sold out.  Looks like it will be the perfect neutral for me.


  Aubergine and Framboise look really lovely in swatches I've seen.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Glace is nice, Then Aubergine, Peche, Framboise...


I don't remember what I thought of Framboise now!  I think Aubergine looked too much like Rebel for my liking if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't remember what I thought of Framboise now!  I think Aubergine looked too much like Rebel for my liking if I'm not mistaken.


  That must be why I like it then, Rebel is one of my all time favs.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't remember what I thought of Framboise now!  I think Aubergine looked too much like Rebel for my liking if I'm not mistaken.


  It is similar!! Framboise is a bright pink, peche is a muted peach and Glace is a really pretty dusty mauve!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> My Burberry Holiday edition Gold Palette is out for delivery too!!! :nanas:


ompom:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]extension gift---a free  Formula X NP[/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> :cheer:


:eyelove:  I love seeing all your hauls ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love seeing all your hauls ladies


  So do I!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP


  Wow!! Now that's a haul


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So do I!


  I can live through them lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> P.S. Everyone needs Bite Matte Lip Crayon in Brandy.  So pretty, so perfect for fall or anytime really.  Get it!





NaomiH said:


> It's on my list along with Framboise!


 I'll keep this all in mind for my next haul


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can live through them lol


  That's what I do! I need a sugar daddy. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's what I do! I need a sugar daddy. lol


We both do! Tom would be a sweet sugar daddy for me lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> We both do! Tom would be a sweet sugar daddy for me  *you.* lol


  He sure would!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He sure would!


:lmao: :frenz:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Nordies & Sephora Haul.  I got my VIBRouge extension gift---a free  Formula X NP


  Wow! Now that's a haul!!! Enjoy 

  Ok, those Sonia Kashuk brushes look fab, but like the last brush set she released, I know it's going to be hard to find them in stores and the website sells out really fast. Boo.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

The first of my boxes was delivered! So excited to play with things tonight.  Also, Bite is my new favorite lip brand.  I can't get over how much I love the Agave Mask and the Matte Lip Crayon.  Trying out my regular lipstick from them for work tomorrow.  I need them all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> The first of my boxes was delivered! So excited to play with things tonight.  Also, Bite is my new favorite lip brand.  I can't get over how much I love the Agave Mask and the Matte Lip Crayon.  Trying out my regular lipstick from them for work tomorrow.  I need them all!


Yay! Enjoy!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

Should I get my mom a cheap brush set?  The only brushes she has are one Sephora one for her foundation and also a powder brush from Elf that I gave her because I had a duplicate. 

  How does this look?  I don't want to get her something bad quality, but I don't have a ton of cash. http://www.sephora.com/tools-of-the-trade-brush-set-P379559?skuId=1508928


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Should I get my mom a cheap brush set?  The only brushes she has are one Sephora one for her foundation and also a powder brush from Elf that I gave her because I had a duplicate.   How does this look?  I don't want to get her something bad quality, but I don't have a ton of cash. http://www.sephora.com/tools-of-the-trade-brush-set-P379559?skuId=1508928


Those look very nice


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


Enjoy C ompom:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Does the Sephora gift rouge still works today? I've read it over at the Sephora thread just now


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Apparently it still works, I'm hoarding some lime crime velvetines


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think Amazon has started doing it in some markets, hopefully others catch on!
> 
> *Edit* They're hoping to start it next year!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011


  I know----they announced it some months ago.  It sounds so Star Trek-like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or maybe the Jettsons!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Apparently it still works, I'm hoarding some lime crime velvetines


It does! Enjoy hoarding lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Does the Sephora gift rouge still works today? I've read it over at the Sephora thread just now


 YES


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


   Enjoy Charisma!!!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It does! Enjoy hoarding lol





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Enjoy Charisma!!!!!!![/COLOR]


 I bought LC UTOPIA! YAY!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Should I get my mom a cheap brush set?  The only brushes she has are one Sephora one for her foundation and also a powder brush from Elf that I gave her because I had a duplicate.
> 
> How does this look?  I don't want to get her something bad quality, but I don't have a ton of cash. http://www.sephora.com/tools-of-the-trade-brush-set-P379559?skuId=1508928


    I think it's a good looking set and your mom will appreciate it immensely!!!  Besides which, the reviews were favorable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> *Wow! Now that's a haul!!! Enjoy *
> 
> Ok, those Sonia Kashuk brushes look fab, but like the last brush set she released, I know it's going to be hard to find them in stores and the website sells out really fast. Boo.


    Thank you PB!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

We got snow on the ground here today. Sucks. Not ready for winter yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We got snow on the ground here today. Sucks. Not ready for winter yet.


I want some snow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


    Oh your highlighter---I'm dying to know what you think.  I love the packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


So regal!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want some snow!


  Oh no---no snow.  Please no snow.  It's pretty to look at but driving and getting around becomes treacherous


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Buddy!! *I so love the packaging that i dont feel like opening it* lmao!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is the type of package you kinda sit and admire for a bit before opening.


   APPARENTLY


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  So not ready for winter!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no---no snow.  Please no snow.  It's pretty to look at but driving and getting around becomes treacherous:shock: [/COLOR]


Yea it does make driving difficult. But I love snow :stars:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want some snow!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  So not ready for winter!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no---no snow.  Please no snow.  It's pretty to look at but driving and getting around becomes treacherous:shock: [/COLOR]


 I just love it during Christmas eve and Christmas day and that's it!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just love it during Christmas eve and Christmas day and that's it!


  Me too!  But not a lot!  I can take the cold bit I hate snow & ice.... I hate driving in it...let's pray this winter season is not a repeat of last year!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too! But not a lot! I can take the cold bit I hate snow & ice.... I hate driving in it...let's pray this winter season is not a repeat of last year!!


This.  It's pretty, but I drive a VW Jetta.  It wasn't meant for the snow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just love it during Christmas eve and Christmas day and that's it!


   Yes---that's all we need!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: :frenz:


:kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too! But not a lot! I can take the cold bit I hate snow & ice.... I hate driving in it...let's pray this winter season is not a repeat of last year!!


   I'm with you...Amen


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like it when it's freshly fallen, really deep and undisturbed----just glistening---no footprints whatsoever.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---that's all we need![/COLOR]


Yes! Just like that


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> This.  It's pretty, but I drive a VW Jetta.  It wasn't meant for the snow.


  You're in the east coast too! so you know what I'm taking about last year's winter.  Every week we had a snow storm!   My office never closed even when it was declared a state of emergency!  When it calls for snow I never go into work.. I not going to spent 3 hrs driving home in a snow storm!️


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Got Leslie in the mail and she's nice, I'm not in love though.  Maybe after I wear it tomorrow for longer than the hour I've been wearing her so far I'll change my mind.  Mom got a kick out of the name though, that was nice.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like it when it's freshly fallen, really deep and undisturbed----just glistening---no footprints whatsoever.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---that's all we need![/COLOR]


I'd love just one white christmas one of these years, I haven't had one since I was about 5 when we still lived in Ohio. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Leslie in the mail and she's nice, I'm not in love though.  Maybe after I wear it tomorrow for longer than the hour I've been wearing her so far I'll change my mind.  Mom got a kick out of the name though, that was nice.


What are you not loving? And I'm glad momma got a kick outta the name


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you not loving? And I'm glad momma got a kick outta the name


It's a nice formula and the colour is nice, just not what I had expected.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's a nice formula and the colour is nice, just not what I had expected.


Oh  hopefully you like it more next time you wear it


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Leslie in the mail and she's nice, I'm not in love though.  Maybe after I wear it tomorrow for longer than the hour I've been wearing her so far I'll change my mind.  Mom got a kick out of the name though, that was nice.


  Oh no!  After all that wait!  Hopefully you'll love it tomorrow.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


  Yay!  C  when is your birthday?  Or did it pass?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh  hopefully you like it more next time you wear it





walkingdead said:


> Oh no!  After all that wait!  Hopefully you'll love it tomorrow.


I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now.  I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my Sephora hauls and my birthday present from my step mom in law. Feels like Christmas! I love the Sephora route to carry my makeup supplies for makeup gigs instead of bringing a train case.


Yay! Enjoy your hauls Charisma! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now.  I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".


Is the color not your thing? Different from what you thought?


----------



## jenise (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too!  But not a lot!  I can take the cold bit I hate snow & ice.... I hate driving in it...let's pray this winter season is not a repeat of last year!!


 It's apparently going to be worse!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is the color not your thing? Different from what you thought?


I don't know exactly what it is, I'm just very meh about it.


----------



## jenise (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now.  I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".


 My same reaction to Anna. Just doesn't do anything for me


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> It's apparently going to be worse!


  Nooooo!!  I hope thats not true!  Jenise -  how are you?  Did you get anything during the sale?  I know you got some limecrime stuff.  Anything else?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> My office never closed even when it was declared a state of emergency! When it calls for snow I never go into work.. I not going to spent 3 hrs driving home in a snow storm!️


  Ugh Last year was really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I remember the christmas wasnt a white one but from there on it all went downhil!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know exactly what it is, I'm just very meh about it.


Understandable Naomi, I am meh about one color too from the line, that everyone raves about lol


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now.  I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".


  If you don't love it...you can always return and get a lippie you really love.  Sorry it was a big disappointment.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> It's apparently going to be worse!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> My same reaction to Anna. Just doesn't do anything for me


Sorry you didn't care much for Anna, Jenise.  You been doing okay?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now. I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".








 I hope you like it once you get a chance to try it on Buddy!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Nooooo!!  I hope thats not true!  Jenise -  how are you?  Did you get anything during the sale?  I know you got some limecrime stuff.  Anything else?


 I know last year was awful!!! I can't even imagine it being worse. I'm great! So excited for thanksgiving and for this semester to be over! It's been a tough one. Next semester I have off Monday's and Fridays so I'm excited! I did get a few things from the sale --- a bunch of mini bite duos and matte crayons that you got me addicted too! I also got a shiseido eye cream and a bliss set. Nars almeria and I think that's it! Hbu???


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Understandable Naomi, I am meh about one color too from the line, that everyone raves about lol


  Which one Dolly? LOL-- Dominique?


----------



## jenise (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sorry you didn't care much for Anna, Jenise.  You been doing okay?


 I have been! How about you? Enjoying all of your fancy lippies!?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sorry it seems you guys are going to have another brutal winter.  I felt way bad for y'all last year during that nightmare.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Which one Dolly? LOL-- Dominique?


  I think Audrey Yeah D???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Which one Dolly? LOL-- Dominique?


I haven't tried Dominique yet, though I'll prob love it. Audrey is the shade. I tried her on and shes pretty. The color is right up my alley but she is very been there, done that :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think Audrey Yeah D???


Yea V, idk why. The color is something I'd wear too.    





NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry it seems you guys are going to have another brutal winter.  I felt way bad for y'all last year during that nightmare.


I'm sorry for them too. If only we could switch winter's.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Understandable Naomi, I am meh about one color too from the line, that everyone raves about lol


which one? Dominique?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Audrey is the shade. I tried her on and shes pretty. The color is right up my alley but she is very been there, done that


  I got it right! I got it right!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea V, idk why. The color is something I'd wear too.  I'm sorry for them too. If only we could switch winter's.


No thanks! I don't want all that. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got it right! I got it right!! :yaay:


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No thanks! I don't want all that. Lol


Maybe not that bad lol  but it would be nice to have an english winter :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't know if this was posted.   @pandorablack I thought of you    Maybe my phone would work...  http://instagram.com/p/vR6bTluGcT/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> I have been! How about you? Enjoying all of your fancy lippies!?


I've been okay, thanks! I'm enjoying them immensely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Leslie in the mail and she's nice, I'm not in love though. Maybe after I wear it tomorrow for longer than the hour I've been wearing her so far I'll change my mind. Mom got a kick out of the name though, that was nice.


   Oh NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to love this stuff of the $$$ it costs right?   I just checked it out and it reminds me of Chanel Foudroyante---at least in pics---



 IRL


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe not that bad lol  but it would be nice to have an english winter :lol:


I could deal with that!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

jenise said:


> I know last year was awful!!! I can't even imagine it being worse. I'm great! So excited for thanksgiving and for this semester to be over! It's been a tough one. Next semester I have off Monday's and Fridays so I'm excited! I did get a few things from the sale --- a bunch of mini bite duos and matte crayons that you got me addicted too! I also got a shiseido eye cream and a bliss set. Nars almeria and I think that's it! Hbu???


  A couple more weeks until thanksgiving--time is flying!  Hang in there and study hard and get good grades!   I got Almeria too and 2 of the mini Bite crayons..one for me & my sister, a got a bunch of the Black & White mini duos / MJ mini Daisy duos and L'Occitane lotion set for Christmas gifts, an Algenist cleanser.  When does the semester end for you?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> If you don't love it...you can always return and get a lippie you really love.  Sorry it was a big disappointment.


It's okay.  I think I thought it would be darker than it is maybe? I'm going to wear it tomorrow and see how I feel.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vR6bTluGcT/


  I am excited for it


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh NO :shock:   You need to love this stuff of the $$$ it costs right?   I just checked it out and it reminds me of Chanel Foudroyante---at least in pics---[/COLOR]:dunno: [COLOR=0000FF]IRL[/COLOR]


I wish I had F to compare it to right now! It's definitely pretty, and I'm hoping I'm just having a bit of "jet lag" towards it right now.


----------



## jenise (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been okay, thanks! I'm enjoying them immensely!


 Good I'm glad!!  





walkingdead said:


> A couple more weeks until thanksgiving--time is flying!  Hang in there and study hard and get good grades!   I got Almeria too and 2 of the mini Bite crayons..one for me & my sister, a got a bunch of the Black & White mini duos / MJ mini Daisy duos and L'Occitane lotion set for Christmas gifts, an Algenist cleanser.  When does the semester end for you?


 Lovely haul! My semester ends dec 16! So close but yet so far hahaha. Hope you're doing well !


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Isn't it just the best? I miss it! I was hoping my best friend could make it out here, but that isn't going as planned hboy:   I am excited for it


I've been missing London a lot lately, I'd like to go back sometime with a friend or two in tow. Or maybe Shelbi.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't tried Dominique yet, though I'll prob love it. Audrey is the shade. I tried her on and shes pretty. The color is right up my alley but she is very been there, done that :sigh:


  Audrey gets around LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've been missing London a lot lately, I'd like to go back sometime with a friend or two in tow. Or maybe Shelbi.


  That would be cool and actually nice to take Shelbi. 
  She'd love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

How was everyone's day today?
  A little late, I know


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she is pretty but idk maybe it was an off day.   That would be cool and actually nice to take Shelbi.  She'd love it.


Yeah she would, she really wants to go one day.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's day today? A little late, I know


meh. Yours?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's day today? A little late, I know


 Bored out of my mind and in :shock: that it is only Tuesday!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's day today? A little late, I know


 Not bad, Dolly! It was my first day off since Columbus Day, so I spent it relaxing and got my hair cut, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> meh. Yours?


Same Naomi   





Vineetha said:


> Bored out of my mind and in :shock: that it is only Tuesday!!


This week is going by so slow!   





Anaphora said:


> Not bad, Dolly! It was my first day off since Columbus Day, so I spent it relaxing and got my hair cut, too.


Short? Or a trim?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was everyone's day today?
> A little late, I know


  Meh, Tuesday. 

  How was yours?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

Posting my FOTD. I decided to bust out Poe today! I paired it with a slightly smokey eye. And some black eyeliner. I felt like Poe needs black eyeliner to go with it!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same Naomi This week is going by so slow!  Short? Or a trim?


 About 4 inches off. It was getting gross.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vR6bTluGcT/


  OMG!!!!!!! When is this going to be released? I might have to cheat on my no-buy for December if that gets released anytime soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Meh, Tuesday.   How was yours?


The same, meh! I am in progress to coloring my hair. So that's about it. Saturday we are having a family portrait done, incase it is our last together 


Anaphora said:


> About 4 inches off. It was getting gross.


4 inches wow. I cry if I have to cut an inch off lol  





pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD. I decided to bust out Poe today! I paired it with a slightly smokey eye. And some black eyeliner. I felt like Poe needs black eyeliner to go with it!


Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG!!!!!!! When is this going to be released? I might have to cheat on my no-buy for December if that gets released anytime soon.


Jan I think


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Jan I think


  Oh good, I don't have to cheat on my no-buy December then. Because I totally would, for that palette.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The same, meh! I am in progress to coloring my hair. So that's about it. Saturday we are having a family portrait done, incase it is our last together


  Dolly I'm sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish I had F to compare it to right now! It's definitely pretty, and I'm hoping I'm just having a bit of "jet lag" towards it right now.


   Yes.   Maybe it'll grow on you.  I had a peep at Audace---it's dark and pretty, but I haven't really tried anything.  I didn't even open Luxure yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Were you hoping it had more brown in it?  Maybe line & fill your lips w/a brown lipliner first?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too!  But not a lot!  I can take the cold bit I hate snow & ice.... I hate driving in it...let's pray this winter season is not a repeat of last year!!


 I heard it will be bitter cold this year but lesser precipitation.  





walkingdead said:


> Yay!  C  when is your birthday?  Or did it pass?


 13th


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love just one white christmas one of these years, I haven't had one since I was about 5 when we still lived in Ohio. :/


    The snow does make it more festive....but...but



​I still hate driving in it!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm skipping prabal gurung because I didn't realized the lipstick costs $36!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> 13th


 I could live with that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> When does the semester end for you?


    That's a pretty blush WD!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't tried Dominique yet, though I'll prob love it. Audrey is the shade. I tried her on and shes pretty. The color is right up my alley but she is very been there, done that :sigh:


  Audrey just makes me feel sophisticated when I wear her. I have several colors in that color family, but yet nothing quite the same. It falls between MAC Brick-O-La and Roxo, which are two of my favorites ever, so I knew I had to have something similar in this formula.  Dominique might be next for me...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping prabal gurung because I didn't realized the lipstick costs $36!!!


  The price is insane


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The same, meh! I am in progress to coloring my hair. So that's about it. *Saturday we are having a family portrait done, incase it is our last together * 4 inches wow. I cry if I have to cut an inch off lol Stunning


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD. I decided to bust out Poe today! I paired it with a slightly smokey eye. And some black eyeliner. I felt like Poe needs black eyeliner to go with it!


Love it, you look beautiful!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly, I don't know exactly what's going on but I gather that whatever is going on must be hard. Sending you prayers and good vibes. *hug*


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

:hug:  [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Dolly I'm sorry to hear that :hug:


It's alright babe. i hope it isn't 


NaomiH said:


> :hug:  [@]Dolly Snow[/@]





Vineetha said:


> :support:





MandyVanHook said:


>


:hug: Thanks loves   





pandorablack said:


> Dolly, I don't know exactly what's going on but I gather that whatever is going on must be hard. Sending you prayers and good vibes. *hug*


Thank you babe :hug:   





MandyVanHook said:


> Audrey just makes me feel sophisticated when I wear her. I have several colors in that color family, but yet nothing quite the same. It falls between MAC Brick-O-La and Roxo, which are two of my favorites ever, so I knew I had to have something similar in this formula.  Dominique might be next for me...


Exactly it's a great color and has a sophisticated feel to it.  Maybe it was an off day when I put her on idk :dunno:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's alright babe. i hope it isn't    :hug: Thanks loves Thank you babe :hug: Exactly it's a great color and has a sophisticated feel to it.  Maybe it was an off day when I put her on idk :dunno:


  It makes sense. It's one of those staple shades that it's great to have but it's not necessarily an exciting shade. It's just a good work horse kind of color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It makes sense. It's one of those staple shades that it's great to have but it's not necessarily an exciting shade. It's just a good work horse kind of color.


Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2014)

Whoever bought the last set of the white balls can go kick rocks! *walks off sulking and wipes away tears *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Whoever bought the last set of the white balls can go kick rocks! *walks off sulking and wipes away tears *


 :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Whoever bought the last set of the white balls can go kick rocks! *walks off sulking and wipes away tears *


  Aww   I don't have any balls.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Whoever bought the last set of the white balls can go kick rocks! *walks off sulking and wipes away tears *


 Sooooo sorry buddy!! I know how excited you were !! I hope there will be a relist soon or atleast a similar listing!! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sooooo sorry buddy!! I know how excited you were !! I hope there will be a relist soon or atleast a similar listing!! :hug:


Hopefully, I know she was looking forward to them


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 11, 2014)

Man I always miss the party around here. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I always miss the party around here. lol


:lol: it's always a party here.....I hope


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> it's always a party here.....I hope


Haha it seems to be! I've been kind of avoiding Specktra to curb some of my spending, but I'm still trying to frequent this thread at least.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Haha it seems to be! I've been kind of avoiding Specktra to curb some of my spending, but I'm still trying to frequent this thread at least.


We miss you on here. I've been pretty good at spending. What's your weakness? Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD. I decided to bust out Poe today! I paired it with a slightly smokey eye. And some black eyeliner. I felt like Poe needs black eyeliner to go with it!


  PRETTY!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Whoever bought the last set of the white balls can go kick rocks! *walks off sulking and wipes away tears *


  No way!!!!  



I'm so sorry!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love it, you look beautiful!


 Love this shade on you! Very beautiful.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

Wearing Bite Luminous Creme Lipstick in Fig today.  Guys, this feels like lip balm.  I'm so in love.  I want all the colors now.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Wearing Bite Luminous Creme Lipstick in Fig today.  Guys, this feels like lip balm.  I'm so in love.  I want all the colors now.


  Post a picture! Fig has been on my wish list (but I already have 5-6 lol :sigh:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Post a picture! Fig has been on my wish list (but I already have 5-6 lol


  Okay! I will in a few minutes.  Keep in mind I look kind of horrible today - was running late so I'm unshowered.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay! I will in a few minutes.  Keep in mind I look kind of horrible today - was running late so I'm unshowered. :haha:


  You're in good company. I've woken up late every day this week. I've showered but I'm on fourth day hair... Lol. Thank goodness I have thick hair so no one can really tell.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay! I will in a few minutes.  Keep in mind I look kind of horrible today - was running late so I'm unshowered. :haha:


You are gorgeous no matter what :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I REALLY hope so, I'm just kind of disappointed right now. I ripped the box open,pulled her out, put her on and said "oh".


  That is how I felt about Dominique. I waited and waited and waited some more. And then, I finally got my hands on Dominique. I like it but I am not in love with it. It's just *meh* to me. If I could return it to a Sephora I would.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Wearing Bite Luminous Creme Lipstick in Fig today.  Guys, this feels like lip balm.  I'm so in love.  I want all the colors now.


  I grabbed a few last weekend. I love this brand. I love Tannin. It is the perfect dark red I had been seeking. I only wish it was a matte.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping prabal gurung because I didn't realized the lipstick costs $36!!!


  I know. Who does Mac think it is, Nars? I don't think so. The quality of the Mac lipstick is so inconsistent.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I know. Who does Mac think it is, Nars? I don't think so. The quality of the Mac lipstick is so inconsistent.


 I'd never pay $36 for MAC lipstick. Givenchy is $38!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Were you hoping it had more brown in it?  Maybe line & fill your lips w/a brown lipliner first?[/COLOR]


You know, I don't know what I was really expecting. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping prabal gurung because I didn't realized the lipstick costs $36!!!


  Yeah it's ridiculous! The bronzer in the collection is a perm item going for $70 due to the fancy packaging too. NO THANKS!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it's ridiculous! The bronzer in the collection is a perm item going for $70 due to the fancy packaging too. NO THANKS!


  Yeah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd rather have Bite and NARS for that price.  Or even try Guerlain!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The snow does make it more festive....but...but
> 
> 
> 
> ​I still hate driving in it!!


  Definitely no driving in it, but man I want to build a snow man and hear that crunch snow makes when you walk in it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's what I said. If I'm going to pay over 50 bucks for a bronzer it'll be a Guerlain bronzer and if I'm paying over 30 for a lipstick, it'll be Nars, Guerlain, Chanel or Tom Ford. Sorry MAC, you're just too inconsistent to be paying those prices.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't have any balls.


  Oh Mandy, the balls make me feel so fancy even though the effect they have is very subtle like the Ambient powders. The lovely scent they give off as you swirl your brush around them and the lovely glow they add to the skin is really nice. I'm excited everyday when it comes time to apply them, I just love my balls so.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully, I know she was looking forward to them


  Found some due to a beautiful angel! Praying they stick around until tomorrow morning at 9am.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


  Oh I really like that on you! It's very flattering and a perfect everyday lippy.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That is how I felt about Dominique. I waited and waited and waited some more. And then, I finally got my hands on Dominique. I like it but I am not in love with it. It's just *meh* to me. If I could return it to a Sephora I would.


  I wish Dominique was available around these parts, I kinda want it but I'm scared to order it online for fear of getting another Dodgy Girlesque lippy of doom.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd never pay $36 for MAC lipstick. Givenchy is $38!


  Neither would I, especially not for a lustre.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

GOOD MORNING LADIES! It's a lovely 37f here this morning and I'm LOVING it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man I always miss the party around here. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Neither would I, especially not for a lustre. :jerkit:


 Maybe the gold packaging is made of real gold! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Maybe the gold packaging is made of real gold! Lol


  I'd hope so at those prices! But knowing MAC it probably isn't. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh and the P.G. lipsticks are $30 according to the MAC site, not $36. Still not paying $30 for a MAC lippy though. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Wearing Bite Luminous Creme Lipstick in Fig today.  Guys, this feels like lip balm.  I'm so in love.  I want all the colors now.


 That's a pretty color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


     It looks great on you!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a pretty color.


  It really is! I ordered Shiraz, so I hope I love that too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's what I said. If I'm going to pay over 50 bucks for a bronzer it'll be a Guerlain bronzer and if I'm paying over 30 for a lipstick, it'll be Nars, Guerlain, Chanel or Tom Ford. Sorry MAC, you're just too inconsistent to be paying those prices.






 My MAC Sheer Seduction lipstick is a broken-disintegrating mess----and what a shame because I loved the packaging.  There's another one from that same collection, the name of which escapes me, but it's in the same condition.  The nude lippie was the only one that held up.  BTW, I store all of my makeup in a cool dry space.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Dominique was available around these parts, I kinda want it but I'm scared to order it online for fear of getting another *Dodgy Girlesque lippy of doom. *


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My MAC Sheer Seduction lipstick is a broken-disintegrating mess----and what a shame because I loved the packaging.  There's another one from that same collection, the name of which escapes me, but it's in the same condition.  The nude lippie was the only one that held up.  BTW, I store all of my makeup in a cool dry space.


  Oh that is a shame! Those lippies were so pretty too. I have both of those lippies (the other is Caliente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and now I'm worried about them. I hope they're okay, I'm going to have to give them a peep when I get home. I also store mine in a cool dry place, so odd they'd go bad so soon.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


  You look great!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


>


  Oh Meddy, I can't even begin to describe how much I disliked that lippy on me. SO disappointed when I got it since it looked so bad on me without liners to change the colour up which defeats the purpose. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

The blush is $70!!! Is this Tom Ford?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a bit bummed. I went to look at dates for IMATS in New York this year. And I can't go again   Its always the weekend before the 15th of April, which is my busiest time of year. I've only gone one year and I just love going to see all the cool artists and check out some products.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The blush is $70!!! Is this Tom Ford?


  :werd:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd never pay $36 for MAC lipstick. Givenchy is $38!


  I agree since most of their recent releases have been pretty dupaeable.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The blush is $70!!! Is this Tom Ford?


  Right? They've lost their minds!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its always the weekend before the 15th of April, which is my busiest time of year. I've only gone one year and I just love going to see all the cool artists and check out some products.


  Someone told me about this. I think I may want to go. When are the dates?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its always the weekend before the 15th of April, which is my busiest time of year. I've only gone one year and I just love going to see all the cool artists and check out some products.


  Aww that stinks, I'm sorry Mel.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Someone told me about this. I think I may want to go. When are the dates?


  I might, too! We should have a Specktra meetup.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I might, too! We should have a Specktra meetup.


  That'd be fun!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Dominique was available around these parts, I kinda want it but I'm scared to order it online for fear of getting another Dodgy Girlesque lippy of doom.


  I actually prefer DG and RiRi Boy over Dominique. I prefer my purples with a touch of pink. Dominique is a light Lavender grey. I think I am not crazy about the grey in it. I think it washes me out.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Someone told me about this. I think I may want to go. When are the dates?


  The dates for NY 2015 are April 10-12. I could go the 12th or afternoon on the 11th. I might just do that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That'd be fun!


  I am game for it. Which hotel will it be held?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I might, too! We should have a Specktra meetup. :flower:


 I've never been to imats just the makeup show in Chicago. Sounds fun!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


  Fig looks lovely on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh and the P.G. lipsticks are $30 according to the MAC site, not $36. Still not paying $30 for a MAC lippy though. lol


  Me either.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Mandy, the balls make me feel so fancy even though the effect they have is very subtle like the Ambient powders. The lovely scent they give off as you swirl your brush around them and the lovely glow they add to the skin is really nice. I'm excited everyday when it comes time to apply them, I just love my balls so.


  I'm a little bit concerned about the scent, though. Is it floral?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I actually prefer DG and RiRi Boy over Dominique. I prefer my purples with a touch of pink. Dominique is a light Lavender grey. I think I am not crazy about the grey in it. I think it washes me out.


  I hated DG on me, but I liked RRB but decided to keep Up the Amp in it's place. I don't think I'll ever snag Dominique unless I can see it in person before buying. Light colours can either be good on me or very bad.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am game for it. Which hotel will it be held?


  Its held at Pier 39, which is on the West Side near 57th street and the Hudson river. Its a huge space so it never felt crowded the first year I went. It was fun. I definitely recommend going once if you can.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am game for it. Which hotel will it be held?


  No idea, I've not looked into IMATS 2015 at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hated DG on me, but I liked RRB but decided to keep Up the Amp in it's place. I don't think I'll ever snag Dominique unless I can see it in person before buying. Light colours can either be good on me or very bad.


  If you did not like DG I do not think you will like Dominique. Dominique is even lighter than DG.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Its held at Pier 39, which is on the West Side near 57th street and the Hudson river. Its a huge space so it never felt crowded the first year I went. It was fun. I definitely recommend going once if you can.


  Is there a cost?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm a little bit concerned about the scent, though. Is it floral?


  It's a light violet scent. I was a bit concerned as well, but it doesn't linger around on your face and I find it quite nice. I sometimes just sit there and sniff my balls for a minute before using them. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If you did not like DG I do not think you will like Dominique. Dominique is even lighter than DG.


  Yikes! Skiparino!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's the link for IMATS NY.  http://www.imats.net/2015-new-york/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.imats.net/2015-new-york/


  Thank you Mel.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.imats.net/2015-new-york/


  Gracias!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.imats.net/2015-new-york/


  So it is April 10-12, 2015 in New York City. Cost $40 the first day with a Pro Card and $60 the remaining two days.
  Where: Pier 94      711 12th Ave. New York, NY 10019
  When: April 10-12, 2015 (Fri-Sun)
  Price: $40-60/per day


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you Mel.


 Of course


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/starlight-P391707


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.sephora.com/starlight-P391707


  They've officially lost their shit.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :shock:  http://www.sephora.com/starlight-P391707


  Uhmmm. How bout no?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> They've officially lost their shit.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> ...


  But you get free shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I laughed for a good minute or two when I saw it, that's insane! If I'm paying $675 for something with his name on it, it's going to be some shoes!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.sephora.com/starlight-P391707


  Oh hell no. Somebody took a few too many tokes before they priced that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)

Side note, it blows my mind that almost all of the Christian Louboutin polishes are sold out. $50 for polish. I'm having a white girl "I can't even" moment.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Side note, it blows my mind that almost all of the Christian Louboutin polishes are sold out. $50 for polish. I'm having a white girl "I can't even" moment.


  I guess people saw the sale as a good time to splurge on them.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Shoot girl I wish I could go four days. I can only go one day and my hair looks like I've been coating it in lard.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And I wouldn't know you hadn't showered
> ...


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Side note, it blows my mind that almost all of the Christian Louboutin polishes are sold out. $50 for polish. I'm having a white girl "I can't even" moment.


  Hahaha! I say "I can't even" all the time. Its so bad. When I was in high school the thing to say was "Can I just tell you...bal blah blah"  It was so bad!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's a light violet scent. I was a bit concerned as well, but it doesn't linger around on your face and I find it quite nice. I sometimes just sit there and sniff my balls for a minute before using them. lol


  Thanks, Naomi! I'll definitely have to check it out first. I like floral scents, but I can be highly sensitive to many of them, unfortunately.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess people saw the sale as a good time to splurge on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha I don't remember what the lingo was in high school (and that was just a couple years ago for me lol).


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Found some due to a beautiful angel! Praying they stick around until tomorrow morning at 9am.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If you did not like DG I do not think you will like Dominique. Dominique is even lighter than DG.


  I HATED DG but I looove Dominique. Personally I dont think they are similar at all. It doesnt have that pastel look that DG has. But of course it is one of those shades that you need to try on to actaully decide how it looks on you. I brought it just based on swathes but I LOVE the shade. Its petty unique too. It is one of those shade where people always ask me the shade I am wearing & where its available!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, Naomi! I'll definitely have to check it out first. I like floral scents, but I can be highly sensitive to many of them, unfortunately.


  If you don't find the scent offensive, I'd definitely recommend giving them a try, they do kind of the same thing as the Ambient powders, but I'm kinda liking the balls effect a bit more.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *I HATED DG *but I looove Dominique. Personally I dont think they are similar at all. It doesnt have that pastel look that DG has. But of course it is one of those shades that you need to try on to actaully decide how it looks on you. I brought it just based on swathes but I LOVE the shade. Its petty unique too. It is one of those shade where people always ask me the shade I am wearing & where its available!!


  I think we were the only two people who disliked it, Buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's a Barney's exclusive right? If so I'd have to buy online because we don't have Barney's here. :/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think we were the only two people who disliked it, Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I think we are!!!
  i am SSSOOOOO happy you were able to find those white balls buddy!! Fingers crossed it will be there tomm. i checked amazon & they had one for 100


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think we were the only two people who disliked it, Buddy. :haha:  It's a Barney's exclusive right? If so I'd have to buy online because we don't have Barney's here. :/


 Add me to the list. I have DG and hate the way it looks on me. Ashy ashy dusty!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Add me to the list. I have DG and hate the way it looks on me. Ashy ashy dusty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Add me to the list. I have DG and hate the way it looks on me. Ashy ashy dusty!








Not flattering at all! I had to use liners with it and basically change the whole colour to get it to look decent. Not worth the effort at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think we are!!!
> i am SSSOOOOO happy you were able to find those white balls buddy!! Fingers crossed it will be there tomm. i checked amazon & they had one for 100


  I forgot I had some money in my PayPal account so I was able to use that and so it took a little off the top! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I forgot I had some money in my PayPal account so I was able to use that and so it took a little off the top! I can't wait to get them!








Where did you order from Buddy? US???


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Where did you order from Buddy? US???


  The same seller actually. A wonderful angel hipped me to them and there were only 2 left, now there is only 1.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The same seller actually. A wonderful angel hipped me to them and there were only 2 left, now there is only 1.


  ...I want the white balls now.  Jelly.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ...I want the white balls now.  Jelly.


  There's one left!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The same seller actually. A wonderful angel hipped me to them and there were only 2 left, now there is only 1.


  Oh She relisted!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There's one left!


  I'm broke.  Sephora ate my wallet, sadly.  Maybe someday!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh She relisted!!!!!


  Dammit! She just listed more of the same thing but for $5 cheaper than the ones I JUST bought!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm broke.  Sephora ate my wallet, sadly.  Maybe someday!


  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dammit! She just listed more of the same thing but for $5 cheaper than the ones I JUST bought!


  the white balls?????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> the white balls?????


  Yeah! And there are 9 available for $55.90 when I just bought off a listing that had 2 for $60.90 which is now sold off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Why does she keep changing the price?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! And there are 9 available for $55.90 when I just bought off a listing that had 2 for $60.90 which is now sold off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was 55.90 yest too+ shipping!! Did she create one in between wih 60???Yeah I see the new listin!how many did she have like 100????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was 55.90 yest too+ shipping!! Did she create one in between wih 60???Yeah I see the new listin!how many did she have like 100????


  I think so! On the listing that ended last night it says 90 were sold, I just bought off a listing that had 2 and now this one with 9. That's a hell of a lot of balls!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think so! On the listing that ended last night it says 90 were sold, I just bought off a listing that had 2 and now this one with 9. That's a hell of a lot of balls!


  It is!!! Now only if they shipped


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!!! Now only if they shipped


  According to everyone in the Balls thread they ship pretty fast so hopefully you'll get notice soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

That seller sure has a lot of good stuff!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> the white balls?????


  V  what do you use the white pearls for?  Overall powder?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V what do you use the white pearls for? Overall powder?


  I just ordered it yest WD!! Havent received it yet. I am hoping to use it as an all powder or highlight depending on the shimmer factor!!! Elegant one saying white ones were her favorite makeup EVER was really something lol!!

  Did you get those WD? They seem to be going real fast!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just ordered it yest WD!! Havent received it yet. I am hoping to use it as an all powder or highlight depending on the shimmer factor!!! E*legant one saying white ones were her favorite makeup EVER *was really something lol!!
> 
> Did you get those WD? They seem to be going real fast!!!


  That's what solidified my need for them! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's what solidified my need for them! lol


  I know !!! I was dead set on not collecting anymore because of the spring version & the pressed ones but yeah


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know !!! I was dead set on not collecting anymore because of the spring version & the pressed ones but yeah


  I was trying to ignore them too for the Spring balls, but after that endorsement I was all ears. lol



  So......you gotten Rouge Parade yet?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


  Beautiful!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hated DG on me, but I liked RRB but decided to keep Up the Amp in it's place. I don't think I'll ever snag Dominique unless I can see it in person before buying. Light colours can either be good on me or very bad.


 I'm scared I might look ashy with Dominique too.   





Vandekamp said:


> Is there a cost?


 I wanna go to IMATS NYC too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I wanna go to IMATS NYC too


  Stupid exclusives.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was trying to ignore them too for the Spring balls, but after that endorsement I was all ears. lol
> 
> 
> 
> So......you gotten Rouge Parade yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I haven't either. I figure if it's still around after I'm done Christmas shopping it'll be a sign that I need it. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either. I figure if it's still around after I'm done Christmas shopping it'll be a sign that I need it. lol


  Chanel spring is out Jan 2015 I believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So unless someone wants to gift me something its a


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chanel spring is out Jan 2015 I believe :haha:  So unless someone wants to gift me something its a


 Yay! I can't wait


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Chanel spring is out Jan 2015 I believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that Chanel collection is a beauty! I think I'm just getting 2 things though, so not too shabby.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either. I figure if it's still around after I'm done Christmas shopping it'll be a sign that I need it. lol


 Leslie looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! I can't wait


  Me too!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that Chanel collection is a beauty! I think I'm just getting 2 things though, so not too shabby.


  Not at all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as holidays are done the spring collections will launch one after other!!! As usual I have to collect all the highlighters and blushes


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

Where you guys got your white balls?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Where you guys got your white balls?


  eBay!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Leslie looks gorgeous on you


  Thank you Charisma!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You fiend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What are you getting from Chanel?
  I'm getting the blush and Paradiso polish me thinks.

  Guerlain I'm getting the Dore pressed balls and the blush balls me thinks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> eBay!


 How much is it now?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How much is it now?


  $55.90+$7.90 shipping


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> $55.90+$7.90 shipping


 Not bad


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Not bad


  Not at all, comes out to about the same price you'd pay buying them at a counter after tax.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that is a shame! Those lippies were so pretty too. I have both of those lippies (the other is Caliente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Yes that's it-----Caliente.  It looks like it's leaning and shrinking.  Someone else here was having the same issue, 
  but I don't remember who that was.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> They've officially *lost their shit.  *


    Okay so that made me laugh out loud!!!  LOOK, you have to expect to pay that kind of money for 1,800 
   hand-applied, Strass crystals right?    NOT

  Not even if they were edible!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But you get free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sephora isn't the kind of place where I would expect to spend that kind of money on a _SINGLE_ item.  
   Maybe _several_ things but face it, they're not Hermes!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Fig! Ignore the harsh office lighting. Ewwww.


Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No way.
> 
> Okay so that made me laugh out loud!!!  LOOK, you have to expect to pay that kind of money for 1,800
> hand-applied, Strass crystals right?    NOT
> ...


  I bet it sells out too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sephora isn't the kind of place where I would expect to spend that kind of money on a _SINGLE_ item.
> Maybe _several_ things but face it, they're not Hermes!!!


  Not even remotely close!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Side note, it blows my mind that almost all of the Christian Louboutin polishes are sold out. $50 for polish. I'm having a white girl "I can't even" moment.


    I hate the packaging and the bottles don't fit on my NP racks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh Meddy, I can't even begin to describe how much I disliked that lippy on me. SO disappointed when I got it since it looked so bad on me without liners to change the colour up which defeats the purpose. lol


    Oh that's too bad Naomi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now you definitely need to buy RP because this experience has surely traumatized you.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Lord knows I'm not judging anyone on what they buy. I've spent plenty on my lipstick hoard. I just don't see how the quality can be THAT much better than something like a $10 OPI, or are they just buying for the name? It's different from buying something like a Rouge G vs. even a MAC lipstick. I've heard the quality of those is phenomenal. But maybe that is the lipstick addict in me talking and I need to hush haha
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I don't remember what the lingo was in high school (and that was just a couple years ago for me lol).


  I find it a bit excessive for a polish too even though I think they're really nice looking. I think it's definitely all in the name.  Apparently they have a great formula and people are liking them, but I'll keep my extra 50 bucks set aside for another Rouge G. You can definitely tell the difference between the Guerlain and MAC, I love MAC but their lippies don't hold a candle to those Rouge G's.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Yes that's it-----Caliente.  It looks like it's leaning and shrinking.  Someone else here was having the same issue,
> but I don't remember who that was.


  That stinks, I like them for night's out or for when I just want some pizzaz. I forgot to check mine last night, I hope they are still good.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's too bad Naomi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I think you're right!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess people saw the sale as a good time to splurge on them.


 I wouldn't even want it if it were gifted to me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wouldn't even want it if it were gifted to me.


  I'd take it and then try to exchange it for a Rouge G. LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you're right!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I find it a bit excessive for a polish too even though I think they're really nice looking. I think it's definitely all in the name.  Apparently they have a great formula and people are liking them, but I'll keep my extra 50 bucks set aside for another Rouge G. You can definitely tell the difference between the Guerlain and MAC, I love MAC but their lippies don't hold a candle to those Rouge G's.


   You're right Naomi.  I't all about the name.  I'm not knocking it because I have several pairs of the shoes, but it is just over the top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd take it and then try to exchange it for a Rouge G. LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hate to even advance the lipstick out of the  bullet for fear it'll fall onto the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Poor little Dazzles, they're so fun too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're right Naomi.  I't all about the name.  I'm not knocking it because I have several pairs of the shoes, but it is just over the top.


  I was all excited about his collection because I am a fan of his shoes (from afar) until I saw the price of those polishes, it made me dread the prices of anything else that may launch in his line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I am lemming a pair of his shoes in a big way. Maybe one day!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I guess people saw the sale as a good time to splurge on them.


  $10 off is not a bad deal. I guess. I get gel nails so it would not matter to me. $5 or $50.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If the polish lasted two months without chipping I would grab it too.
> No. Say it isn't so. Have you tried it with Heroine or KYY? To me, Dominique is ashy looking. I will have to mix it with a darker purple.
> $10 off is not a bad deal. I guess. I get gel nails so it would not matter to me. $5 or $50.


  It wasn't a bad deal at all considering their price. I stopped getting my nails done a few years back so putting that much out on my nails would be a bit much for me. I got slightly tempted during the FNF sale just because, but realized it'd be silly of me to indulge in it and splurged on some lippies instead.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It wasn't a bad deal at all considering their price. I stopped getting my nails done a few years back so putting that much out on my nails would be a bit much for me. I got slightly tempted during the FNF sale just because, but realized it'd be silly of me to indulge in it and splurged on some lippies instead.


  I saw a diamond-studded CL bottle for $645 on IG today. I'll try to find the picture.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw a diamond-studded CL bottle for $645 on IG today. I'll try to find the picture.


  I posted a link to some ridiculous polishes earlier: http://www.bornrich.com/5-most-expensive-nail-polishes-in-the-world.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Poor little Dazzles, they're so fun too.


  Yes they are, but there's something inherently wrong with the formula for those lipsticks to look the way they do at this point in time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was all excited about his collection because I am a fan of his shoes (from afar) until I saw the price of those polishes, it made me dread the prices of anything else that may launch in his line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was a no-go for me as soon as I saw the bottles.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2014)

I love those funky bottles, but storage would be a pain. Plus, I'm not paying that much for polish. I have false nails and just about any polish will do. it's all Zoya and China Glaze for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It was a no-go for me as soon as I saw the bottles.


  I kinda liked how they looked like daggers, but once I saw how giant they are it kinda made me wish the tops weren't so darn long.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I love those funky bottles, but storage would be a pain. Plus, I'm not paying that much for polish. I have false nails and just about any polish will do. it's all Zoya and China Glaze for me.


  I really like Zoya, did you get any during their BOGO?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like Zoya, did you get any during their BOGO?


  I wasn't even aware of their BOGO. I get my polishes from a site for a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like Zoya, did you get any during their BOGO?


I need to try them...eventually


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I posted a link to some ridiculous polishes earlier: http://www.bornrich.com/5-most-expensive-nail-polishes-in-the-world.html


  Okay. I could have sworn I saw it in IG but I can't find it now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I wasn't even aware of their BOGO. I get my polishes from a site for a few bucks cheaper.


  I think it's still going on, like 2 weeks ago they had 3 for $15 too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try them...eventually


  I like them, the Pixie Dusts are so sparkly and pretty. Those are my favs.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's still going on, like 2 weeks ago they had 3 for $15 too.


  I've hoarded all these polishes I haven't even used it or used only once. I do need a really great gray, though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like them, the Pixie Dusts are so sparkly and pretty. Those are my favs.


I remember you telling me. I've had a few in cart since forever lol  One day I'll plunge in     Uh unrelated but is the Hourglass blush palette perm or LE?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've hoarded all these polishes I haven't even used it or used only once. I do need a really great gray, though.


  The makeup/polish struggle is a little bit too real at times. I'll keep my eyes out for a nice gray.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Uh unrelated but is the Hourglass blush palette perm or LE?


  I think it's perm. I'm going to have to go and re-swatch those I think. I tried on like 3 of them back when they first launched and couldn't even tell I had blush on. But they get so many raves that I feel like I need to give them another shot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've hoarded all these polishes I haven't even used it or used only once. I do need a really great gray, though.


I love a good gray nail! I need a few more. I hoard so much polish :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's perm. I'm going to have to go and re-swatch those I think. I tried on like 3 of them back when they first launched and couldn't even tell I had blush on. But they get so many raves that I feel like I need to give them another shot.


I hope so and yes give them another try   I'm trying to budget, so if it is perm I can skip till December


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm trying to budget, so if it is perm I can skip till December


  Most definitely! Anything that's on my radar that's perm is getting put on the back burner until after Christmas. 



  *EDIT* I looked on Temptalia and she has the palette as LE. Maybe put it on your X-Mas list?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Most definitely! Anything that's on my radar that's perm is getting put on the back burner until after Christmas.     *EDIT* I looked on Temptalia and she has the palette as LE. Maybe put it on your X-Mas list?


Hmmm she said that about the powder palette from last year and it's perm...uh idk now lol   I'll check it out then...I suppose :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll check it out then...I suppose


  I'm pretty sure that started off LE and then they decided to bring it back a few months later. The blush palette has been around over 2 months though so I'm kind of doubting that you won't be able to get it if you wait. Especially since it's available in store and online at several retailers.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember you telling me. I've had a few in cart since forever lol  One day I'll plunge in     Uh unrelated but is the Hourglass blush palette perm or LE?


 The ambient palettes are perm but right now the blush palette is LE!! They might make it perm down the lane though!! I initially planned on skipping it but I loooove them now!! It will be a good buy D if you decide to get it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmmm she said that about the powder palette from last year and it's perm...uh idk now lol   I'll check it out then...I suppose :sigh:


 Put it back on the Christmas list buddy!! oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty sure that started off LE and then they decided to bring it back a few months later. The blush palette has been around over 2 months though so I'm kind of doubting that you won't be able to get it if you wait. Especially since it's available in store and online at several retailers.


True true..thank you Naomi   





Vineetha said:


> The ambient palettes are perm but right now the blush palette is LE!! They might make it perm down the lane though!! I initially planned on skipping it but I loooove them now!! It will be a good buy D if you decide to get it!!!





Vineetha said:


> Put it back on the Christmas list buddy!! oke:


It is back on V! I would hate to miss out on something so pretty.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just ordered it yest WD!! Havent received it yet. I am hoping to use it as an all powder or highlight depending on the shimmer factor!!! Elegant one saying white ones were her favorite makeup EVER was really something lol!!  Did you get those WD? They seem to be going real fast!!!


  No I didn't get them... It's on ebay right?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> True true..thank you Naomi  It is back on V! I would hate to miss out on something so pretty.


  I hope you get it D!  All the colors would look great on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hope you get it D!  All the colors would look great on you!


Thanks WD. The colors look gorgeous.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party for this conversation but I have to say, I'm dying to go to the IMATS. Kandee Johnson goes every year, and I'd love to meet her!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I know I'm late to the party for this conversation but I have to say, I'm dying to go to the IMATS. Kandee Johnson goes every year, and I'd love to meet her!


Me too. I'd like to go with my sister. Lol the deals are


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No I didn't get them... It's on ebay right?


 Yes it is!! She sold out of her first listing yest but there is a new listing with 9 available at the same price!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I love those funky bottles, but storage would be a pain. Plus, I'm not paying that much for polish. I have false nails and just about any polish will do. it's all Zoya and China Glaze for me.


   They don't fit on my NP racks & all of my NP gets treated the same---from Essie & China Glaze to Chanel, Dior YSL & Tom Ford.  If you can't fit on the rack, you can't 
   come in!  I have natural nails and change the polish every couple of days.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hope you get it D!  All the colors would look great on you!


 :agree:


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I'd like to go with my sister. Lol the deals are


  I went to IMATS a few years back and it was fun but it's kind of ridiculous now with the amount of people who go. Tickets sell out practically the day they go on sale. The discounts are good but if you have to travel and get a hotel....online sales are probably just as good. If you're going for speakers and demo's and stuff then it's worth more. I wish I could go this coming year, Vee Neil will be speaking on Sunday.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I'd like to go with my sister. Lol the deals are


  I KNOW. Kandee Johnson posted a haul video with all the stuff she bought at the IMATS. I was like


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes it is!! She sold out of her first listing yest but there is a new listing with 9 available at the same price!!


   I'll check it out V!   Thanks friend


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I really like Zoya, did you get any during their BOGO?


  I like Zoya too.  That have some good sales, and seemingly often.  I no longer purchase nail polish like there's an impending world shortage.  I only get a few---if any/month now.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'll check it out V!   Thanks friend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I KNOW. Kandee Johnson posted a haul video with all the stuff she bought at the IMATS. I was like


We would all pass out from the deals lol   





novocainedreams said:


> I went to IMATS a few years back and it was fun but it's kind of ridiculous now with the amount of people who go. Tickets sell out practically the day they go on sale. The discounts are good but if you have to travel and get a hotel....online sales are probably just as good. If you're going for speakers and demo's and stuff then it's worth more. I wish I could go this coming year, Vee Neil will be speaking on Sunday.


I agree. The amount now is so crazy. You are skin to skin with people.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't care how many people go, I am dying to go. For the speakers, demos, makeup deals, everything. I love makeup! I want to be a makeup artist.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!!I hope you have an awesome rest of the day!!!let me know if you can't find the seller!! Her name is "germ" something lol!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree. The amount now is so crazy. You are skin to skin with people.


  Yeah I thought it was packed when I went....I think it was the last "sane" IMATS, LOL....now it's just everyone and their mom going. I definitely got some good deals, I saved up for months to go, so I had an insane amount of cash to spend at the time...now I think I have so much makeup I probably wuldn't buy as much hah, but I would love to see some of the MUA's they have, and it's fun to meet some of the Youtube ladies...I met Leesha(XSparkage) and Lauren, Queen of Blending and all the Sugarpill ladies, who were all awesome and nice.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V -  it already got better because of you guys and a special shout out to [@]Medgal07[/@]  You guys sure can brighten up a girl's day  Love you all!


 Sooo happy to hear that!!!!Love you too!!! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I thought it was packed when I went....I think it was the last "sane" IMATS, LOL....now it's just everyone and their mom going. I definitely got some good deals, I saved up for months to go, so I had an insane amount of cash to spend at the time...now I think I have so much makeup I probably wuldn't buy as much hah, but I would love to see some of the MUA's they have, and it's fun to meet some of the Youtube ladies...I met Leesha(XSparkage) and Lauren, Queen of Blending and all the Sugarpill ladies, who were all awesome and nice.


It is all fun and a good time. It's exciting but damn is it packed lol I'd probably buy a few essentials but not for the sake of buying lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

I wouldn't go there just to buy stuff. I'd go for the demos and classes and to meet the youtube ladies.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V -  it already got better because of you guys and a special shout out to [@]Medgal07[/@]  You guys sure can brighten up a girl's day  Love you all!


Sorry to hear you had a bad day, WD. :hug: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.     Love you too WD, it wouldn't be the same here without you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Love you all!


  Awww,  Hang in there WD.  We love you too!!!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'll check it out V!   Thanks friend


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

I can feel the love in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WD, I hope your day continues to improve


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

Feel better WD. We all care for you! Sometimes it does help when you just look into your make up stash and you'll be zen.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Love you all!


  I hope your day improves WD
  Love you too. 
  You are an amazing person.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Love you all!


  WD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you have a better day tomorrow. Much love!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 12, 2014)

Feel better already guys!   Thanks for all the positive messages and love!  ️


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Feel better already guys!   Thanks for all the positive messages and love!  ️


:hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I know I'm late to the party for this conversation but I have to say, I'm dying to go to the IMATS. Kandee Johnson goes every year, and I'd love to meet her!


  I am about 85% certain that I am going. Come. We will all have a blast.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd probably buy a few essentials but not for the sake of buying lol


  Come Dolly. We will have a ball.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I thought it was packed when I went....I think it was the last "sane" IMATS, LOL....now it's just everyone and their mom going. I definitely got some good deals, I saved up for months to go, so I had an insane amount of cash to spend at the time...now I think I have so much makeup I probably wuldn't buy as much hah, but I would love to see some of the MUA's they have, and it's fun to meet some of the Youtube ladies...I met Leesha(XSparkage) and Lauren, Queen of Blending and all the Sugarpill ladies, who were all awesome and nice.


  I'm looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Come Dolly. We will have a ball.


Not to NY, I can't. Vegas and LA I can lol


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

The LA one is in January. There's one in Canada in this month and then the NY one is in April.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am about 85% certain that I am going. Come. We will all have a blast.


  I live in California and going to NY is not even remotely an option for me financially.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Ooops double post!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The LA one is in January. There's one in Canada in this month and then the NY one is in April.


  Are you going to the show in NYC?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I live in California and going to NY is not even remotely an option for me financially.


  That's why you should move here. 
  East Coast > West Coast

  ....
  annnddd  Jersey > Everything


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you prices discounted some? Is Melt ususally there?
> Are you going to the show in NYC?


  I want to! 

  I work at a CPA firm so tax season is my busiest time of year, but I think I'm going to try and go on Sunday! Once the tickets go on sale I can start a thread and see who wants to go.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to!
> 
> I work at a CPA firm so tax season is my busiest time of year, but I think I'm going to try and go on Sunday! Once the tickets go on sale I can start a thread and see who wants to go.


  That's a great idea.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be


  I enjoyed that throughly. Lipstick is my favorite makeup product. I have a ton of lipstick! And I want MORE.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be  :sigh:


:lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao:


 Very interesting article. All true!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be


  Very true!!!!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Have any of you tried MAC's foundation primers? I'm thinking of buying Prep+Prime skin, or maybe Prep+Prime Natural Radiance? Which is better? I have normal skin, fwiw.

  I have been using Napolean Perdis primer, and I like it, but I want to try something else.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

It seems like this whole forum dies at night, which is when I am usually on. Are you guys all on east coast time or what?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It seems like this whole forum dies at night, which is when I am usually on. Are you guys all on east coast time or what?


  I'm in California lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm in California lol


  That explains why you're still up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That explains why you're still up!


  Yea, and I can't sleep. I try and try and nothing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be


  Super cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea, and I can't sleep. I try and try and nothing.


  I'm a night owl...always have been


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea, and I can't sleep. I try and try and nothing.


  I don't even bother to try and sleep this early. It's pointless.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]East Coast[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I'm a night owl...always have been[/COLOR]


Hoot! Me too. It is a joy and a curse!   





pandorablack said:


> I don't even bother to try and sleep this early. It's pointless.


Lol I'm usually in bed by 4 am and finally drift off at 6..only to wake up at 8


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I'm usually in bed by 4 am and finally drift off at 6..only to wake up at 8


  Jeez! I fall asleep between 2-3 and wake up at 1. I've tried and tried to adjust my sleep schedule and it won't budge. I always end up staying up late and sleeping in. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Jeez! I fall asleep between 2-3 and wake up at 1. I've tried and tried to adjust my sleep schedule and it won't budge. I always end up staying up late and sleeping in. It's so frustrating.


  It is very frustrating especially when we have things to do.
  I've slept in a few times and it is usually on really important days too lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is very frustrating especially when we have things to do.
> I've slept in a few times and it is usually on really important days too lol


  Yeah, I have somewhere to be tomorrow. I have to be up by 12:30. Which seems easy, but I can tell this night is going to be a late one and I'm going to be exhausted tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, I have somewhere to be tomorrow. I have to be up by 12:30. Which seems easy, but I can tell this night is going to be a late one and I'm going to be exhausted tomorrow.


How do you handle the exhaustion?  Lastnight I just could not sleep at all. I ended up sleeping 20 min that's it.   Starbucks between 2 and 5 has buy one get one on their holiday drinks


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

To buy Kinky or not to buy Kinky? Hmmm


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To buy Kinky or not to buy Kinky? Hmmm


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you prices discounted some? *Is Melt ususally there*?
> Are you going to the show in NYC?


  They don't seem to be on the list of people with a booth.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugachevsky/things-only-girls-who-are-addicted-to-lipstick-know-to-be


  HAHA! Truth!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Howdy Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!


  Good Morning!!!!Howdy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Cant believe how slow this week have been for me. Its only thursday and I am exhausted!! 1 more day to go!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!





Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!Howdy!!  Cant believe how slow this week have been for me. Its only thursday and I am exhausted!! 1 more day to go!!! :sigh:


  Good morning everyone   V I feel ya, this week is crawling!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> V I feel ya, this week is crawling!!


  Good Morning Mel!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I know!!! Such a slow week!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Mel!!!   I know!!! Such a slow week!!!


 Seriously the slowest!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

jenise said:


> Seriously the slowest!!


  Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!!!Howdy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SO slow and boring this week has been! I can't wait to get tomorrow over with!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

jenise said:


> Seriously the slowest!!


  Seems like we're all having the slow week blues this week.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> To buy Kinky or not to buy Kinky? Hmmm


 I'm on the same boat as you.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm on the same boat as you.


  It's so hard to skip a good red.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so hard to skip a good red. :sigh:


 It's pretty close to riri woo


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's pretty close to riri woo


  It does seem pretty close to RRW and Glam. I love both of those, but I haven't worn RRW in a few months and now that  I have Garconne, all other reds in my stash have been trumped by about a thousand. lol


  But it's still in my cart. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It does seem pretty close to RRW and Glam. I love both of those, but I haven't worn RRW in a few months and now that  I have Garconne, all other reds in my stash have been trumped by about a thousand. lol   But it's still in my cart. lol


 I just had Chanel flamboyant e and I don't know if I need another red. Lol. It's in my car too. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just had Chanel flamboyant e and I don't know if I need another red. Lol. It's in my car too. Lol.


  The struggle is real, C. Too real. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The struggle is real, C. Too real. lol


 Aghh! It's very real!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

@charismafulltv


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @charismafulltv


 Thanks buddy! You're so sweet.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks buddy! You're so sweet.


  You're welcome! I hope you have a wonderful one.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're welcome! I hop you have a wonderful one.


 Thanks


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 13, 2014)

@charismafulltv






  I knew I shouldn't taken a peek at Kinky. It should be here by Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been waiting for ColourPop to release their holiday collection all week, so I've been itching to order ALL THE MAKEUP.


  That's my excuse. Yeah.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I'm usually in bed by 4 am and finally drift off at 6..only to wake up at 8


   I try to be in by 3 but I then get at least 5-6 hrs.  You're not getting enough sleep Dolly and that's _so not good for you!  _
Are you able to nap during the day?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is very frustrating especially when we have things to do.
> I've slept in a few times and it is usually on really important days too lol


    You have to train yourself. 



 Adapt a bedtime routine and stick to it.  Step away from the computer!!  Or whatever your device of choice is, and turn off the TV.
   Failure to get more sleep is seriously detrimental to your health.


----------



## jenise (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks


 Happy birthday!!! Have a fabulous day you deserve it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> @charismafulltv       I knew I shouldn't taken a peek at Kinky. It should be here by Monday. :sigh:  I've been waiting for ColourPop to release their holiday collection all week, so I've been itching to order ALL THE MAKEUP.   That's my excuse. Yeah.





jenise said:


> Happy birthday!!! Have a fabulous day you deserve it!


 Thanks girls!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

* Charisma*

 *  You're a sweetheart!  I hope you have a truly fabulous day!!!!*


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday C!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars:  :stars:                                                              * Charisma*  [COLOR=0000FF]                  *  You're a sweetheart!  I hope you have a truly fabulous day!!!!*[/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> Happy Birthday C!!!!!


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks a lot!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:


 Meddy, Pretty please send me a swatch of the white balls. The seller got Dragon balls too. I'm torn!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charisma!! :frenz:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday Charisma!! :frenz:


 Thanks Mel!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy birthday @charismafulltv!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> :ymca:  Happy birthday @charismafulltv !!


 Thank you Crimson


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes please!
  http://www.eonline.com/news/597348/hocus-pocus-sequel-happening-sarah-jessica-parker-kathy-naijimy-back-bette-midler-we-re-in


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 13, 2014)

[@]charismafulltv[/@]   Happy Birthday  Have a great day & year!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> [@]charismafulltv[/@]   Happy Birthday  Have a great day & year!!


 Thank you Walking Dead! I hope you feel a whole lot better today.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes please! http://www.eonline.com/news/597348/...rker-kathy-naijimy-back-bette-midler-we-re-in


  I'm so into that!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

So I picked up the new Bobbi Brown highlighters...     The shimmer bricks always look awful on me, but these babies look extremely promising. I can't wait to play with them!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I picked up the new Bobbi Brown highlighters...     The shimmer bricks always look awful on me, but these babies look extremely promising. I can't wait to play with them!!


 Did you have bronze glow?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @charismafulltv


Happy Birthday C!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did you have bronze glow?


  Yup I picked up both. I couldn't decide :sigh:  If you live near a Blue Mercury they had them in stock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes please! http://www.eonline.com/news/597348/...rker-kathy-naijimy-back-bette-midler-we-re-in


Hell yes!!!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow.  I can't sleep that long---I feel sick when I sleep more than 6/7 hours.  I also feel like I'm wasting my day and not getting things done around the house.  Funny how the mind works on us![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You have to train yourself.[/COLOR] :nono: [COLOR=0000FF] Adapt a bedtime routine and stick to it.  Step away from the computer!!  Or whatever your device of choice is, and turn off the TV.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Failure to get more sleep is seriously detrimental to your health.[/COLOR]


I know meddy :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday C!


  Thanks Dolly!  





mel33t said:


> Yup I picked up both. I couldn't decide :sigh:  If you live near a Blue Mercury they had them in stock.


 I got bronze glow and I've Benn wearing it for the past 2 weeks


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hell yes!!! I know meddy :hug:


 There's an app for white noise that you can listen to, to help you sleep


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> There's an app for white noise that you can listen to, to help you sleep


Not really into apps, but thank you C. My mind just runs a mile a second all the time. It needs to shut off.


----------



## Periodinan (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Periodinan said:


>


  Thanks Periodinan!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs Kiss Pop lipsticks?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Just swatched them in store but never tried them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just swatched them in store but never tried them


Do they seem like a good formula? I've been looking at them since they've been out :sigh:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been looking at them since they've been out


  some are too creamy, some are just great satins, might check them in store first.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> some are too creamy, some are just great satins, might check them in store first.


I always check them out in store, I hate blind buying lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly-----Dolly----where's Dolly.  We're getting snow tonight----you talked it up.  All your fault Dolly!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly-----Dolly----where's Dolly.  We're getting snow tonight----you talked it up.  All your fault Dolly!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


:lmao: Really? My bad lol  I wanted it here, not there :sigh: :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dolly-----Dolly----where's Dolly.  We're getting snow tonight----you talked it up.  All your fault Dolly!!!!


  I want some snow!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want some snow! ooh:


:frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dolly-----Dolly----where's Dolly.  We're getting snow tonight----you talked it up.  All your fault Dolly!!!!


  Here as well! D!! Its all you!! I am not ready for snow


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted it here, not there


  We're only getting a lawn coating---I was just trying to wind you up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here as well! D!! Its all you!! I am not ready for snow


  Nooooooooo. We don't want snow!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Nooooooooo. We don't want snow!!!!


  I want a lawn coating! Send it on down to the ATX.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thank you Walking Dead! I hope you feel a whole lot better today.


  I feel a lot better C~thanks!  Any birthday plans?  Did you get the TF lipstick collection from your in-laws?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Nooooooooo. We don't want snow!!!![/COLOR]


  I'm with you!  No snow!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want a lawn coating! Send it on down to the ATX.


 I can handle a light coating,and it looks pretty on bare trees but the trees still have their leaves.  



This is nonsense!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I feel a lot better C~thanks! Any birthday plans? Did you get the TF lipstick collection from your in-laws?


  I got dior ones, hubby suppose to give me the TF mattes , I didn't get it yet. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here as well! D!! Its all you!! I am not ready for snow:whip: ooh: :haha:


:haha: My mistake hahaha   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] We're only getting a lawn coating---I was just trying to wind you up.[/COLOR]


:lol: oh meddy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:



  L-R REDRUM, PROM NIGHT, I'M ROYALTY







  Credit to http://instagram.com/jeffreestarcosmetics?modal=true


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:
> 
> L-R REDRUM, PROM NIGHT, I'M ROYALTY
> 
> ...


Yes and no :sigh:  You?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nope!!!! Not for me!! You Buddy?!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO slow and boring this week has been! I can't wait to get tomorrow over with!


Yeah!  I was just telling my friend... I can't wait till tomorrow is over!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah! I was just telling my friend... I can't wait till tomorrow is over!!!


  I know ! Cant believe there is one more day to go!! SUCH a slow slow slow week!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope!!!! Not for me!! You Buddy?!!


  They're nice colours, but nothing overly special it seems. Looks like those Pretty Zombie lippies and the packaging is not cute.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah! I was just telling my friend... I can't wait till tomorrow is over!!!


  Come on Friday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're nice colours, but nothing overly special it seems. Looks like those Pretty Zombie lippies and the packaging is not cute. :fluffy:


Besides I don't like him and his love for TM lol


----------



## mel33t (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:
> 
> L-R REDRUM, PROM NIGHT, I'M ROYALTY
> 
> ...


  Something about him bothers me... I can't put my finger on it. Look really pigmented though


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Besides I don't like him and his love for TM lol


  Yup!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yup!


His makeup is beautiful and his hair is lovely. But NO way am I supporting a TM follower


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Starbucks between 2 and 5 has buy one get one on their holiday drinks


  I take a nap during the day if I have to, or I drink a rockstar.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  I can't sleep that long---I feel sick when I sleep more than 6/7 hours.  I also feel like I'm wasting my day and not getting things done around the house.  Funny how the mind works on us!
> 
> You have to train yourself.
> 
> ...


  I take medication that makes me drowsy, and I've always needed a lot of sleep. 10 hours is my average.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I take a nap during the day if I have to, or I drink a rockstar.


  I try to nap too as often as I can.
  Sadly my naps make me feel more rested than actually sleep lmao


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:
> 
> L-R REDRUM, PROM NIGHT, I'M ROYALTY
> 
> ...


  I really love the purple. I was gonna buy from Pretty Zombie but it sounds like they are a mess right now and I'm not risking my money. I hate the packaging and I'm not nuts about Jeffree Star, but I don't like the history of Lime Crime either but I still bought from them. I'm just waiting to hear the price...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I try to nap too as often as I can.
> Sadly my naps make me feel more rested than actually sleep lmao


    Cause they're power naps.  I guess they can do that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I can't nap.  I would love---and believe me I've tried.  If I say the word NAP to my sister she falls asleep.[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] I can only wish for that much sleep.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Cause they're power naps.  I guess they can do that.[/COLOR]


Power naps are good


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope!!!! Not for me!! You Buddy?!!





NaomiH said:


> They're nice colours, but nothing overly special it seems. Looks like those Pretty Zombie lippies and the packaging is not cute. :fluffy:


 I'll pass. Very similar colors to Pretty Zombie. I wonder why they haven't launch new shades lately? Hmm.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> In case anyone was interested in Jeffree Star's new liquid lippies:
> 
> L-R REDRUM, PROM NIGHT, I'M ROYALTY
> 
> ...


 I'm so mad at how badly his nails need a fill in this picture. Can't get caught slippin. Someone help him! He gives me a "Mean Girl" vibe. Like smile in your face then shade as soon as you walk away! I can't with him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> *I'm so mad at how badly his nails need a fill in this picture. Can't get caught slippin. Someone help him! He gives me a "Mean Girl" vibe. Like smile in your face then shade as soon as you walk away! I can't with him!*


  Yup, that is the same vibe he gives me too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 13, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm so mad at how badly his nails need a fill in this picture. Can't get caught slippin. Someone help him! He gives me a "Mean Girl" vibe. Like smile in your face then shade as soon as you walk away! I can't with him!


Yes, he rubs me the wrong way, big time.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup, that is the same vibe he gives me too.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yes, he rubs me the wrong way, big time.


 We are all getting the same vibe! There's something to it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> We are all getting the same vibe! There's something to it!


  I've heard some horror stories about fans meeting him and how he was a douche to them.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've heard some horror stories about fans meeting him and how he was a douche to them.


 I bet! I can't support people like that. None of my coins for him.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Power naps are good


    Some day I'll fit one in, if I'm lucky


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello ladies!!! Well one of mine Sephora orders finally shipped today ompom: . Still waiting for one more to ship I placed it on Sunday they're taking so long


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello ladies!!! Well one of mine Sephora orders finally shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello ladies!!! Well one of mine Sephora orders finally shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good lord that is slow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello ladies!!! Well one of mine Sephora orders finally shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great news.  I'm still waiting for two more orders---haven't yet received a shipping notice.  I did get the thing that I had ordered before 
    the chaos started.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

I picked up Charlotte today from the Nars Audacious line


----------



## jenise (Nov 13, 2014)

I have ten orders still pending :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

jenise said:


> I have ten orders still pending :shock:


 Mine is 4 (2 delivered,2 in transit)down and  4 more to go!!  But I see all the shipments are via 2 day air so I am getting the deliveries the next day!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I see all the shipments are via 2 day air so I am getting the deliveries the next day!!!


  That's good V, at least when they do ship, they'll be there faster than usual!


----------



## jenise (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is 4 (2 delivered,2 in transit)down and  4 more to go!!  But I see all the shipments are via 2 day air so I am getting the deliveries the next day!!!





Dolly Snow said:


> Still? they better get cracking on sending those out!   That's good V, at least when they do ship, they'll be there faster than usual!


   I hope they ship later today. Only one of my orders from the sale have actually been delivered to me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I picked up Charlotte today from the Nars Audacious line


    Great buy Dolly.  She's such a deep robust red.  I think she'll look great on you.  I love her!!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

My order got shipped yesterday too after 5 days of being ordered. Oh Sephora!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

Mine from the 9th is still "Sent to Warehouse". Meh.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Ford is calling my name with the mini lipstick collection.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Tom Ford is calling my name with the mini lipstick collection.


  Ooo, I haven't seen that yet, but also cannot afford TF makeup.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Besides I don't like him and his love for TM lol








 I used to like him a few years back and even saw him live once, but once I started actually paying attention to him via the ol' social media I kinda got turned off towards him. Then the whole thing with TM happened where he got bitchy with Karly and I said


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> His makeup is beautiful and his hair is lovely. But NO way am I supporting a TM follower


  Oh I do love his hair! The aqua, purple and pink combo was so gorgeous!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooo, I haven't seen that yet, but also cannot afford TF makeup.


 It's 50 mini lipsticks but they haven't released the price yet. Their lipsticks are amazing! Worth the $50.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm so mad at how badly his nails need a fill in this picture. Can't get caught slippin. Someone help him! He gives me a "Mean Girl" vibe. Like smile in your face then shade as soon as you walk away! I can't with him!


  His nails make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all together but that's just because I despise those talon nails with all the damn glitter and dildos hanging off of them, they gross me out.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really love the purple. I was gonna buy from Pretty Zombie but it sounds like they are a mess right now and I'm not risking my money. I hate the packaging and I'm not nuts about Jeffree Star, but I don't like the history of Lime Crime either but I still bought from them. I'm just waiting to hear the price...


  The purple is definitely the start of the show. I'm guessing around MAC or Melt pricing.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello ladies!!! Well one of mine Sephora orders finally shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But I see all the shipments are via 2 day air so I am getting the deliveries the next day!!!








 hope you get your swag soon ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Tom Ford is calling my name with the mini lipstick collection.


  Me too! I don't know if I'll be able to get more than one or two, but I'm sure going to try. I can't wait to see the colours.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I do love his hair! The aqua, purple and pink combo was so gorgeous!


 I love the hair dye on his dog. But I can't do that on mine my husband will freak out! Lol. Which Karly is it? I've read the live chat, just a few excerpts but can't keep up with the fan girls keep posting a bunch of unnecessary banters. They've talked about her issue on Doe from Lime Crime but he chose not to answer it. I didn't know they have issues. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooo, I haven't seen that yet, but also cannot afford TF makeup.


  I THINK I saw somewhere these will go for $32 instead of the usual $50 since they're smaller.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's 50 mini lipsticks but they haven't released the price yet. Their lipsticks are amazing! Worth the $50.


  I have Flame in my cart waiting on the holidays to be over. It'll be my first TF lippy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! I don't know if I'll be able to get more than one or two, but I'm sure going to try. I can't wait to see the colours.


 There are even pastels that are so out of the box TF. It's like an indie brand collection.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have Flame in my cart waiting on the holidays to be over. It'll be my first TF lippy! ompom:


 I'm dying for black Dahlia!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love the hair dye on his dog. But I can't do that on mine my husband will freak out! Lol. Which Karly is it? I've read the live chat, just a few excerpts but can't keep up with the fan girls keep posting a bunch of unnecessary banters. They've talked about her issue on Doe from Lime Crime but he chose not to answer it. I didn't know they have issues. Lol.


  TM was doing her usual taking of Karly's pics off her IG and Karly asked her not to on TM's page and then she got jumped by all TM's followers including J-Star who started spouting nonsense about turning her into MAC for stealing product and that she was being investigated. Karly was the girl who went by itsbcosirock on IG and goes by the same name here on Specktra. I think that's the jist of it anyway.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> There are even pastels that are so out of the box TF. It's like an indie brand collection.


  Oh! I better go check the TF thread!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm dying for black Dahlia!!!


  It's beautiful! It'll look lovely on you too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TM was doing her usual taking of Karly's pics off her IG and Karly asked her not to on TM's page and then she got jumped by all TM's followers including J-Star who started spouting nonsense about turning her into MAC for stealing product and that she was being investigated. Karly was the girl who went by itsbcosirock on IG and goes by the same name here on Specktra. I think that's the jist of it anyway.


 TM still posts her pics though.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/color-cosmetics/ford-fetes-favorite-men-8032905?navSection=issues


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> TM still posts her pics though.


  I know, she was blocked from Karly's IG  along time ago but she still gets her pics somehow and uses them anyway.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know, she was blocked from Karly's IG  along time ago but she still gets her pics somehow and uses them anyway.


 Does she work at Mac? Why she got investigated? TM posts and likes my photos on IG. I watermarked all of them now. There are plenty on IG that steals photos and post it on their accounts. And they got tons of followers.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


 Lol. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Does she work at Mac? Why she got investigated? TM posts and likes my photos on IG. I watermarked all of them now. There are plenty on IG that steals photos and post it on their accounts. And they got tons of followers.


  I don't know if she works there or not or if she was even investigated, and think J-Star was just being hateful to her since she asked TM to stop using her pics without permission. I know there are tons on there who do it and TM isn't the only one and won't ever be the only one, she's just the one who we over here have had the biggest issue with in the past. As long as people post things that people are interested in there will be people out there to pass around their images. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Lol. Happy Friday!!!


  Only 8 more hours to go. LOL!! Did you have a good birthday, C?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Only 8 more hours to go. LOL!! Did you have a good birthday, C?


 Yes! I got my wishlist make up. Lol. It's nice being 30. Lol. I got addicted to anti aging serums now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes! I got my wishlist make up. Lol. It's nice being 30. Lol. I got addicted to anti aging serums now.


  Yeah hitting the ol' Dirty 30 ain't so bad at all. lol
  Yay on getting your wishlist makeup too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah hitting the ol' Dirty 30 ain't so bad at all. lol Yay on getting your wishlist makeup too! ompom:


 Is the TF lipstick mini sold as a set or individually. It will be available Nov. 28


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is the TF lipstick mini sold as a set or individually. It will be available Nov. 28


  I read that it'll be in a set and individually. I hope to grab one on the 28th and then maybe get another or two when they relaunched on Dec 26th. So excited!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I read that it'll be in a set and individually. I hope to grab one on the 28th and then maybe get another or two when they relaunched on Dec 26th. So excited!


 Me too! Especially the unique shades


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too! Especially the unique shades


  Can't believe there is a white (or close to white) shade in there.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't believe there is a white (or close to white) shade in there.


 I know right? Looks gray of some sort.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I know right? Looks gray of some sort.


  I wonder how one would use it. I can't see it being overly flattering on too many people.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder how one would use it. I can't see it being overly flattering on too many people.


 Maybe part of an ombre black lip


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to know what is going on with Sephora pulling Lime Crime.  I'm super nosey.


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to know what is going on with Sephora pulling Lime Crime.  I'm super nosey.


 Me too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Maybe part of an ombre black lip


  Oh maybe!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to know what is going on with Sephora pulling Lime Crime.  I'm super nosey.


  I'm guessing they either weren't supposed to add them to the site yet or that they got taken off due to possible backlash. I don't much care for LC's past business practices but wouldn't go as far to scream at Sephora for selling their products. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm guessing they either weren't supposed to add them to the site yet or that they got taken off due to possible backlash. I don't much care for LC's past business practices but wouldn't go as far to scream at Sephora for selling their products. lol


  Yeah, I honestly didn't know until after I ordered the Velvetine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still want to try it though.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I honestly didn't know until after I ordered the Velvetine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're quite lovely looking, even with my past disdain for the company I've been tempted a few times to try Wicked due to all the raves they've been getting and the Velvetine packaging is pretty. I hope once you get your new lippy that you enjoy it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

For the B.C fans: https://time.com/3584946/benedict-cumberbatch-celebrity-impressions-impersonation/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Tom Ford is calling my name with the mini lipstick collection.


 Yes!! I esp love the purples & plums and the metallics!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I esp love the purples & plums and the metallics!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For the B.C fans: https://time.com/3584946/benedict-cumberbatch-celebrity-impressions-impersonation/


 Forwarded this to my husband he loves Turing. He got plenty of his books.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> For the B.C fans: https://time.com/3584946/benedict-cumberbatch-celebrity-impressions-impersonation/


 Oh he is GOOD!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh he is GOOD!!


  Real good!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


  LMAO!! Happy Friday


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to know what is going on with Sephora pulling Lime Crime.  I'm super nosey.


  I'm dying to know too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> LMAO!! Happy Friday


  Happy Friday Brows!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm dying to know too :haha:


 Same here. My Utopia order got shipped last night. I wonder what happen there. Hmm.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm dying to know too


  Me too


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a confession. I have all the velvetines and I love them. I just can't bring myself to wear them after following all the nastiness spewed by the owner. My favs are Salem and Wicked. Which were supposed to be made because of AHS Coven. :bouquet:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have a confession. I have all the velvetines and I love them. I just can't bring myself to wear them after following all the nastiness spewed by the owner. My favs are Salem and Wicked. Which were supposed to commerate AHS Coven.


  Sassy, would you mind posting a quick hand swatch of them?  I'm curious to see how Salem and Wicked compare in real life and not just promo pics.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


  TGIF!!!
  Happy Friday Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have a confession. I have all the velvetines and I love them. I just can't bring myself to wear them after following all the nastiness spewed by the owner. My favs are Salem and Wicked. Which were supposed to commerate AHS Coven.


  Oh I bet those look lovely on you, Sassy! Those are the two I've eyed a lot along with Red Velvet since I'm such a red loving heaux of doom. Doe sucks and all, but I say if you have them and love them you should wear the heck out of them.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sassy, would you mind posting a quick hand swatch of them?  I'm curious to see how Salem and Wicked compare in real life and not just promo pics.


 Sure thing!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Sure thing!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I bet those look lovely on you, Sassy! Those are the two I've eyed a lot along with Red Velvet since I'm such a red loving heaux of doom. Doe sucks and all, but I say if you have them and love them you should wear the heck out of them.


 I need to wear them. I spent good money on them and was one of the lucky ones that actually got what I paid for.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> TGIF!!!
> Happy Friday Buddy!!


  Happy Friday Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I need to wear them. I spent good money on them and was one of the lucky ones that actually got what I paid for.


  Heck yeah, those buggers ain't cheap! I might get over it one day and grab one to try out, it's been many moons since all of that went down.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heck yeah, those buggers ain't cheap! I might get over it one day and grab one to try out, it's been many moons since all of that went down.


 Thanks Naomi! You truly made me feel better about it. They have been sitting orphaned. Until today!:kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Naomi! You truly made me feel better about it. They have been sitting orphaned. Until today!:kiss:


 Don't feel bad sassy, I dov have Pink Velvet and just ordered Utopia too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Naomi! You truly made me feel better about it. They have been sitting orphaned. Until today!


  You shouldn't feel bad about them, there may of been past drama but at least she wasn't kicking puppies and slapping babies and it seems like they've turned themselves quite a bit over the years. So rock on with your LC goods.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Don't feel bad sassy, I dov have Pink Velvet and just ordered Utopia too.


 Utopia is Gorgeous!!! Thanks C!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

Sephora!!! just ship the rest of the orders!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora!!! just ship the rest of the orders!!!








 Did they ship your Almeria blush yet? Mine is still pending


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora!!! just ship the rest of the orders!!!


  Right? I'm not even waiting on anything and I'm annoyed for you guys!


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I esp love the purples & plums and the metallics!!





charismafulltv said:


>


  Where are the pics I wanna see them!!! Lol


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sephora!!! just ship the rest of the orders!!! hboy:


  Yesssss so aggravating!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

jenise said:


> Where are the pics I wanna see them!!! Lol


  There are a few links in the Tom Ford thread and Temptalia just posted about them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? I'm not even waiting on anything and I'm annoyed for you guys!


  I'm beyond annoyed !!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> There are a few links in the Tom Ford thread and Temptalia just posted about them.


   thanks so much!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm beyond annoyed !!!


  I hope you get your stuff soon, Brows. They really effed this sale up and having to wait this long for something to ship out is ridiculous.


----------



## cocofiere (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> His nails make me   all together but that's just because I despise those talon nails with* all the damn glitter and dildos* hanging off of them, they...  That made me fall out laughing at my desk!  Happy belated birthday @charismafulltv !  For those that are intrigued by the JS lippies but don't dig the dude himself (like me), Magnolia Makeup has some pretty cool liquid lippies with a matte finish that I've seen recently on YT and IG. I've not ordered any yet but I love the pigments, lip fix and glitters that I've ordered from them. Their shipping is cheap and pretty timely too so they might be worth a glance. I also want to order 3 Witches from Pretty Zombie but someone earlier in the thread referenced an issue with them. Any info, updates? Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Did they ship your Almeria blush yet? Mine is still pending


  I got the Almeria order Brows bec that was a 5th order but the rest.....


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? I'm not even waiting on anything and I'm annoyed for you guys!


  It is as if they are doing the sale for the fist time and didnt know what to expect which def wasnt the case!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you get your stuff soon, Brows. They really effed this sale up and having to wait this long for something to ship out is ridiculous.


  Well I just check the tracking info and it looks like they overnighted my package so I should get it today ..at least they did that I feel a little better now but I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation for my Almeria blush


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well I just check the tracking info and it looks like they overnighted my package so I should get it today ..at least they did that I feel a little better now but I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation for my Almeria blush


  Yes They are doing 2 day air for everything so atleast the package get delivered the next day though!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

cocofiere said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > For those that are intrigued by the JS lippies but don't dig the dude himself (like me), Magnolia Makeup has some pretty cool liquid lippies with a matte finish that I've seen recently on YT and IG. I've not ordered any yet but I love the pigments, lip fix and glitters that I've ordered from them. Their shipping is cheap and pretty timely too so they might be worth a glance. I also want to order 3 Witches from Pretty Zombie but someone earlier in the thread referenced an issue with them. Any info, updates? Thanks!








  I didn't know Magnolia made liquid lippies! I have a few of their pigments that are quite nice. I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Well I just check the tracking info and it looks like they overnighted my package so I should get it today ..at least they did that I feel a little better now but I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation for my Almeria blush


  Well that's a bonus, but geez guys give Brows her blush already!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is as if they are doing the sale for the fist time and didnt know what to expect which def wasnt the case!!!


  I think if they gave everyone a heads up that there would be a delay in shipment before orders were placed it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well that's a bonus, but geez guys give Brows her blush already!


  I know that's the one order I was so jazzed about!! I want my damn blush


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

I gave myself a challenge to wear the same blush and highlighter all week this week and I'm so tired of wearing Tarte's Blushing Bride and MAC's Rio msf. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know that's the one order I was so jazzed about!! I want my damn blush


  I hope you get it soon, I know how excited you were about it.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I gave myself a challenge to wear the same blush and highlighter all week this week and I'm so tired of wearing Tarte's Blushing Bride and MAC's Rio msf. lol


 Lol!! :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I gave myself a challenge to wear the same blush and highlighter all week this week and I'm so tired of wearing Tarte's Blushing Bride and MAC's Rio msf. lol


  During the week I usually wear the same blush and highlighter only on the weekend I change it up I get lazy lmao!! Do you change yours everyday?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> During the week I usually wear the same blush and highlighter only on the weekend I change it up I get lazy lmao!! Do you change yours everyday?


  I do! Different highlighter, lippy and blush every day! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do! Different highlighter, lippy and blush every day! lol


 Me too!! That's i justify the loot "rotating the stash" :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I do! Different highlighter, lippy and blush every day! lol


  Good for you!! I need to do that


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! That's i justify the loot "rotating the stash"


  Same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I'm trying to finish stuff up sooner now though which is why I've made myself wear the same things daily with the exclusion of lippies. I don't think I could handle that. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SO bored! All this talk of 50 Shades has me sitting here reading the book again.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey, maybe Tom Ford isn't doing a 50 Shades of Grey collection and it's just the 50 new shades of the mini lippies?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey, maybe Tom Ford isn't doing a 50 Shades of Grey collection and it's just the 50 new shades of the mini lippies?


 Yeah I'm going with coincidence (although convenient timing). I don't think Tom Ford would align himself with any franchise let alone that one. Plus he'd have to pay licensing fees and take creative input from them if it was an official collab.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yeah I'm going with coincidence (although convenient timing). I don't think Tom Ford would align himself with any franchise let alone that one. Plus he'd have to pay licensing fees and take creative input from them if it was an official collab.


  I don't think he would either, it seemed kinda odd to me when that came up. Of all the collabs he could do if he was going to do one, I highly doubt he'd choose 50 Shades of Grey. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! How are you all? Enjoying friday I hope


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! How are you all? Enjoying friday I hope


  Howdy Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's going okay here, just sitting as my desk reading and being lazy. You?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

It snowed yest night & today it is So sunny & bright there isnt a trace of the snow left!! For a moment I thought I imagined it all


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It snowed yest night & today it is So sunny & bright there isnt a trace of the snow left!! For a moment I thought I imagined it all


  It's gray, overcast and cold here. No snow though.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's gray, overcast and cold here. No snow though. :sigh:


 20 more minutes & I am out!!! :yawn:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 20 more minutes & I am out!!!


  Lucky! I have 2 hours and 6 minutes left.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Tom Ford is calling my name with the mini lipstick collection.


 I'm not thrilled about the mini lipsticks---maybe I need to see them first but it sounds like the difference between a bicycle and a sedan



I prefer a longer ride with the sedan---a full-sized lippie


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have Flame in my cart waiting on the holidays to be over. It'll be my first TF lippy!


   Way to go!!!    Flame iis so pretty.  I need to fit it in somewhere too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! How are you all? Enjoying friday I hope


  Howdy!! Miss D


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It snowed yest night & today it is So sunny & bright there isnt a trace of the snow left!! For a moment I thought I imagined it all


  SNOW! ewww sunny and bright gross lmao


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lucky! I have 2 hours and 6 minutes left.


  me too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope they're larger than the promotional mini lipsticks that we see w/their GWP
> 
> Way to go!!!    Flame iis so pretty.  I need to fit it in somewhere too.


  They are bigger than the GWP lippies according to a post in the TF thread! I think I might grab one or two to try out his lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Naomi, today was appointment day.
> Now I am heading to the store for cheese lol
> Reading what?
> 
> SNOW! ewww sunny and bright gross lmao


  How'd the appt(s) go?
  I'm reading 50 Shades of Grey (again) out of extreme boredom and because it was on my mind due to the damn sexy ass TF promo video. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's beautiful! It'll look lovely on you too.






  I don't find it too drying either.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't find it too drying either.


  A non drying dark coloured matte?!?!?!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A non drying dark coloured matte?!?!?!?


  Well, that's with well cared for and well prepped lips.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sassy, would you mind posting a quick hand swatch of them?  I'm curious to see how Salem and Wicked compare in real life and not just promo pics.


  This is one layer dried... wicked/salem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  2 layers dried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both upper pics with flash  Without flash 2 layers


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


>


  Wow, great swatches.  I see your canister of Météorites near by.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!






Works for me!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow, great swatches.  I see your canister of Météorites near by.[/COLOR]:haha:


 Always near!! Lol!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


>








 Nice swatches!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't believe there is a white (or close to white) shade in there.






That"s not necessarily a good thing is it?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


>


  Great swatches, Sassy! Thanks and nice balls.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That"s not necessarily a good thing is it?


  I sure don't think so, who wants white-out lips?


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Great swatches, Sassy! Thanks and nice balls. :flower:


 Shiny Balls! You are welcome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder how one would use it. I can't see it being overly flattering on too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ......and that's a good thing


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Shiny Balls! You are welcome!


  Would you compare Wicked to Vampira liquid ?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well, that's with well cared for and well prepped lips.[/COLOR]


 I just ordered TF black Dahlia today. I can't wait!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm dying to know too


  That was some fiasco---like why have it and then pull it so abruptly---not that I purchased any but appears many people did.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Shiny Balls! You are welcome!


  Gotta love them shiny balls!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That was some fiasco---like why have it and then pull it so abruptly---not that I purchased any but appears many people did.


  Yup!! something fishy going on there


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Would you compare Wicked to Vampira liquid ?


 I was just about to post that swatch. without flash cuz of low battery wicked/vampira


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> *I need to wear them.* I spent good money on them and was one of the lucky ones that actually got what I paid for.






​I wasn't aware of any of this stuff---I might have heard the name but never sought out the product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? I'm not even waiting on anything and I'm annoyed for you guys!


 I just got an E-mail from Sephora.  Because of the delay they're giving me an extra *500 points.*  They say my order will be delivered by Thursday *November 20.*


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just got an E-mail from Sephora.  Because of the delay they're giving me an extra 500 points.  There was no indication of when my orders might be shipped.


  I received the same email but they are only giving me 100 points and mine has a ship date of 11/19


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just ordered TF black Dahlia today. I can't wait!


  Woo hooo.  That's great!!!  I'm wearing Bruised Plum today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I received the same email but they are only giving me 100 points and mine has a ship date of 11/19


   Interesting.  Are you VIBR?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Interesting.  Are you VIBR?


  Nope! That's probably why I only got 100


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just got an E-mail from Sephora.  Because of the delay they're giving me an extra *500 points.*  They say my order will be delivered by Thursday *November 20.*[/COLOR]


 I am yet to even receive a mail!! :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just got an E-mail from Sephora.  Because of the delay they're giving me an extra *500 points.*  They say my order will be delivered by Thursday *November 20.*


  Not too shabby! But geez......Thursday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  That's such a long time!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am yet to even receive a mail!!


   That's just so crazy---they can't seem to recover from this.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not too shabby! But geez......Thursday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is a long time I got nervous at first I thought they were cancelling my blush order


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not too shabby! But geez......Thursday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ....oh yeah and I could just die because I don't have any other makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is a long time, and I would be annoyed if they were my primary orders.  At least I got 
   those---and VERY quickly.  I feel bad for people who have heard nothing at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It is a long time I got nervous at first I thought they were cancelling my blush order


    I'm glad they didn't do that.  I'd rather have something I REALLY wanted late, than not at all too.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just got an E-mail from Sephora.  Because of the delay they're giving me an extra *500 points.*  They say my order will be delivered by Thursday *November 20.*[/COLOR]


 Just got my 500 point email too. Still pending...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

I also got that e-mail from Tom Ford about the Lips & Boys collection.  They will be very busy Nov 28 when they launch on their web site.  You cansign up to get notified.  I didn't bother.  Is is wrong that I didn't bother?  Will I regret being disinterested in these mini lipsticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Just got my 500 point email too. Still pending...


  They appear to be trying to make good on this enormous debacle.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They appear to be trying to make good on this enormous debacle.[/COLOR]


 As they should! This sale was a flaming hot mess!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think if they gave everyone a heads up that there would be a delay in shipment before orders were placed it wouldn't be so bad


 They must have heard you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! How are you all? Enjoying friday I hope






 What's up Dolly???  Always glad to see Friday roll around



It's cold though.  A little snow again today along with what's still on the lawn from last night.
   It's soon be time for me to go into hibernation.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> They must have heard you!!!!!


  no kidding!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Always near!! Lol!


   I'm wearing my Blanc balls today.  Just LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  ....oh yeah and I could just die because I don't have any other makeup:lmao:   It is a long time, and I would be annoyed if they were my primary orders.  At least I got[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   those---and VERY quickly.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I feel bad for people who have heard nothing at all.[/COLOR]


 I am yet to receive any notification at all!! But I think they are sending the mails to bring down the high call volume reg the orders!!!now they will have a lot of people calling in due to the diff in bonus points lmao :lmao: I haven't called them since I know I will just get the standard "soon" response!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm wearing my Blanc balls today.  Just LOVE them!!!! [/COLOR]


 I neeed them! I have to wait though. I did way too much during these sales and Alexander Wang x HM release. :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ....oh yeah and I could just die because I don't have any other makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No other makeup at all! Poor makeup-less Meddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's just crazy to me how royally they screwed this up, you'd think it was their first ever sale or something.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It is a long time I got nervous at first I thought they were cancelling my blush order


  I would of been nervous too, but I'm so glad you're going to finally get your blush, Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I neeed them! I have to wait though. I did way too much during these sales and Alexander Wang x HM release.


  Mine shipped out early this morning, SO excited!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No other makeup at all! Poor makeup-less Meddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Something went very wrong.  Some people reported that the site was wonky a week prior to the sale.  Some heads should roll because this a great big black eye for Sephora.  Obviously they know that and are trying to make amends with the additional point rewards.  The also gave free sample bags w/orders today.  You could select 1 of 3 different
little makeup bags loaded w/samples.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mine shipped out early this morning, SO excited!


   Oh yay!!!  What did you order???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No other makeup at all! Poor makeup-less Meddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  That's what makes it so bad.  Somebody has a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It snowed yest night & today it is So sunny & bright there isnt a trace of the snow left!! For a moment I thought I imagined it all


 Exact same over here !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How'd the appt(s) go? I'm reading 50 Shades of Grey (again) out of extreme boredom and because it was on my mind due to the damn sexy ass TF promo video. lol


They went okay. Long though, there was a farmers market and it was packed. I was just trying to get to the appointment and so many people buying fruits and veg...all up in my way!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> This is one layer dried... wicked/salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are pretty!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They went okay. Long though, there was a farmers market and it was packed. I was just trying to get to the appointment and so many people buying fruits and veg...all up in my way!


  LOL!  I can picture you pushing everyone out of your way.. Fruits and veggies flying everywhere


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  I can picture you pushing everyone out of your way.. Fruits and veggies flying everywhere


 LOL!! D ???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL!! D ???


  I am not going to lie lol I did start using my mouth


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just ordered TF black Dahlia today. I can't wait!


  Yay!!!  It will be beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not going to lie lol I did start using my mouth :haha:


 :shock: D hopefully On the fruits & veggies :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D hopefully On the fruits & veggies








I looked at what I wrote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds terrible hahaha
  I started yelling I mean lol


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not going to lie lol I did start using my mouth :haha:


  Hahaaaa!  I knew it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha: I looked at what I wrote :shock:  sounds terrible hahaha I started yelling I mean lol


 Oh that lol D :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh that lol D


  People were annoying me lol 
  I hadn't slept and was very much in a mood...but I looked good lmao


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> People were annoying me lol  I hadn't slept and was very much in a mood...but I looked good lmao


  Was you FOTD the one you posted on the NARS thread?  If it was--- you did look good!!  Who'd you yell at? LOL!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 14, 2014)

Omggggggggggg yes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omggggggggggg yes


  YES gotta have it!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes it was, I was actually in the doctors office at the moment. Mom was next to me, asking why I take some many selfies lmao  Anyone who wouldn't move for a handicapped person lol    YES gotta have it!


  People are soo rude!  They wouldn't move for your mom!?!  That's disgusting!  Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omggggggggggg yes


YEEEESSSS!!! I think I just drooled and peed at the same time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> People are soo rude! They wouldn't move for your mom!?! That's disgusting! Sorry you had to deal with that.


  Nope, they wouldn't. Some did and it helped make it easier to move around.
  But the rest just kinda looked at me like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "what"
  Like they couldn't see us.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

6 days until I go see Fleetwood Mac!!! Stevie and I have a date! Thinking of my make up look now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 6 days until I go see Fleetwood Mac!!! Stevie and I have a date! Thinking of my make up look now!


Jealous! I love Fleetwood Mac!


----------



## jenise (Nov 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omg!!! Omggggggggggg yes


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 6 days until I go see Fleetwood Mac!!! Stevie and I have a date! Thinking of my make up look now!


  pbi: please include some smudgy, smokey eyes in that look. It makes me think rock star (is Fleetwood Mac considered rock? I never get my genres right)


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> pbi: please include some smudgy, smokey eyes in that look. It makes me think rock star (is Fleetwood Mac considered rock? I never get my genres right)


 Totally!! With red glossy lips. Thinking 1970s Stevie!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Jealous! I love Fleetwood Mac!


 I can not wait! I might cry during 7 Wonders. My favorite song ever!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO bored! All this talk of 50 Shades has me sitting here reading the book again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! Definitely. A smokey eye is totally a great concert look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I can not wait! I might cry during 7 Wonders. My favorite song ever!!


  Such a great song!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> This is one layer dried... wicked/salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sassy! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> pbi: *please include some smudgy, smokey eyes *in that look. It makes me think rock star (is Fleetwood Mac considered rock? I never get my genres right)


   Pushing our theme on people!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I happen to agree Sage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 6 days until I go see Fleetwood Mac!!! Stevie and I have a date! Thinking of my make up look now!






 Wear _your_ balls---make sure you wear your balls.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I can not wait! I might cry during 7 Wonders. My favorite song ever!!






Feel your feelings Sassy!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :woot:    [COLOR=0000FF]Wear _your_ balls---make sure you wear your balls.  [/COLOR]


 Yes I am!! Glistening is a must!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :crybaby:   [COLOR=0000FF]Feel your feelings Sassy!!!  [/COLOR]:clap:


 This is going to be an emotional show for me. All good energy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> This is going to be an emotional show for me. All good energy!


 Oh I hope you have a real blast Sassy!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> SO bored! All this talk of 50 Shades has me sitting here reading the book again. :lol:


  I will read it again in January. I love the book despite some of  criticism.  E. L. James is laughing all the wAy to the bank.  I've read it more than three times. It's on my iPad.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh yay!!!  What did you order???[/COLOR]


The white balls


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> There are some consent issues with that book, and it's NOT a good representation of what BDSM is, but I still like it. Can't wait for the movie. YES! Definitely. A smokey eye is totally a great concert look.


Oh it's so inaccurate in that respect and sometimes I want to slap the main characters but it still amuses me for some reason.  Not sure if I'm going to go see the movie or not.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: D hopefully On the fruits & veggies :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They went okay. Long though, there was a farmers market and it was packed. I was just trying to get to the appointment and so many people buying fruits and veg...all up in my way!


Sounds like you needed a cattle prod.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's what makes it so bad.  Somebody has a lot of explaining to do.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Something went very wrong.  Some people reported that the site was wonky a week prior to the sale.  Some heads should roll because this a great big black eye for Sephora.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Obviously they know that and are trying to make amends with the additional point rewards.  The also gave free sample bags w/orders today.  You could select 1 of 3 different[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]little makeup bags loaded w/samples.[/COLOR]


lots and lots of explaining to do indeed! Those sample bags sound pretty nice.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 15, 2014)

[@]SassyWonder[/@]I hope you have a wonderful time at Fleetwood Mac & that they play 7 Wonders for you.  I'm do jealous!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 15, 2014)

IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! IT'S FINALLY HERE!! 






  ....and I'm at the library studying. At least it's not work though


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!  :nanas:   ....and I'm at the library studying. At least it's not work though :sigh:


  Yay!! The long awaited weekended!! Woohoo! I hope you get a lot of studying done and enjoy yourself later this afternoon/ evening!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The white balls


  Oh yes----the MOTHER LODE.  I thought you were talking about a Sephora order---this is so much better!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Good luck w/studying!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!  :nanas:   ....and I'm at the library studying. At least it's not work though :sigh:


  :hello2:  Mel. Enjoy your weekend my friend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nope, they wouldn't. Some did and it helped make it easier to move around.
> But the rest just kinda looked at me like
> 
> 
> ...






   either that or a taser!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omggggggggggg yes


  I have a feeling this will look similar to SiS or VGR2.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 6 days until I go see Fleetwood Mac!!! Stevie and I have a date! Thinking of my make up look now!


  Enjoy the concert @SassyWonder. ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> This is one layer dried... wicked/salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just ordered both of these colors from Urban Outfitters this morning.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :hello2:  Mel. Enjoy your weekend my friend.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Good luck w/studying!!![/COLOR]





walkingdead said:


> Yay!! The long awaited weekended!! Woohoo! I hope you get a lot of studying done and enjoy yourself later this afternoon/ evening!


   Have a fantastic day guys :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds like you needed a cattle prod.


I did :lol:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Not funny but folks get passionate about their fruits & veggies.  I love the farmer's market---hate the crowds though.  I ordered my Thanksgiving  turkey and will have to face a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   crowd when I go to pick it up.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  They seem to become rude AND blind![/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]   either that or a taser![/COLOR]


It was such an odd Farmers Market, it was outside the facility. I had to move by them to get into the double doors of the hospital.   I bought the turkey yesterday, I didn't want to wait any longer lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Have a fantastic day guys :frenz:


You too!  Have loads of fun everyone! :stars:  I need help on which lipstick to wear for the pic?  Should I do a berry, red or pink...idk


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought the turkey yesterday, I didn't want to wait any longer lol


   That is a bit odd.  



Now will you freeze your turkey?  I'm picking our turkey up Tuesday of TG week so I can brine it, but I didn't want to get it early 
   and have to freeze it because that's the whole point of getting a fresh turkey.  So excited about TG---even more so than Christmas.  I LOVE cooking
   the whole meal.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I bought the turkey yesterday, I didn't want to wait any longer lol








 Who thought that was a good idea??


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have a feeling this will look similar to SiS or VGR2.


I hope so! I'm really enjoying this trend.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Who thought that was a good idea??


  That's Kaiser for you, I guess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I have no idea, I don't want to freeze it. I kinda bought it to try lol so I may cook it.*
> Then just buy my usual frozen turkey, that I am used to.
> 
> That's Kaiser for you, I guess.


  You will need to cook it but if it's the size etc that you always use, cook it unstuffed and store.  Then the main part of 
  your meal is already done.  Many people cook things in advance in preparation for the dinner.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Who thought that was a good idea??


   I'll bet someone did-----thinking a great place to encourage people going in and out of a healthcare facility to buy 
  fresh healthful food.  It makes me gag though.  Hospitals are germ filled institutions.  The thought of people coming 
  out of a hospital and then picking over fruits and veggies is no bueno IMHO...but then again it is an outdoor market
  anyway.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll bet someone did-----thinking a great place to encourage people going in and out of a healthcare facility to buy
> fresh healthful food.  It makes me gag though.  Hospitals are germ filled institutions.  The thought of people coming
> out of a hospital and then picking over fruits and veggies is no bueno IMHO...but then again it is an outdoor market
> anyway.


  It was good idea. But why so darn close to the entrance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do that too, not super early but a day or two before hand.
> I've been doing the dinner now for about 8 years. The first 2 years was so awful, the turkey was super dry lol
> The first thanksgiving I've ever cooked was a legit disaster. My nerves got the best of me.
> Then I started something new and I have a moist bird.
> ...






 I love the smell of a turkey roasting.  I wouldn't want to wait. I'd cook it for family Sunday dinner.

   I know---they could just toss the stuff in.  Hopefully it's just a seasonal market and they'll be gone soon.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope so! I'm really enjoying this trend.


  Neither one of those colors worked well for me. I'm NC-43


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the smell of a turkey roasting.  I wouldn't want to wait. I'd cook it for family Sunday dinner.
> 
> I know---they could just toss the stuff in.  Hopefully it's just a seasonal market and they'll be gone soon.


  Me too, it smells so good cooking. Yummy! 
  I hope it is just seasonal, we have another appointment there this upcoming week.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

I just put on Frank N Furter. Love the color but god I hate the smell. Coconut. As much as I love the packaging, this might be going to the CB.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just popping in to say   MY BALLS ARE HERE MY BALLS MY BALLS. They're lovely and white and there is a size for every occasion mixed in there. I don't really wear makeup on weekends so I won't be trying them until Monday but I will stare at and smell them until then. I love that ball smell. Old balls, new balls- all balls smell so wonderful.   Also, two new pairs of shoes were delivered. I have been bad. But being bad is good for the soul.   Today has been a great mail day.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 15, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Just popping in to say   MY BALLS ARE HERE MY BALLS MY BALLS. They're lovely and white and there is a size for every occasion mixed in there. I don't really wear makeup on weekends so I won't be trying them until Monday but I will stare at and smell them until then. I love that ball smell. Old balls, new balls- all balls smell so wonderful.   Also, two new pairs of shoes were delivered. I have been bad. But being bad is good for the soul.   Today has been a great mail day.


 :yahoo: for sure a great mail day!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just put on Frank N Furter. Love the color but god I hate the smell. Coconut. As much as I love the packaging, this might be going to the CB.
> The smell is a very strong coconut cream pie lol
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Alysse011*
> ...


  YAY! Enjoy babe


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Just popping in to say   MY BALLS ARE HERE MY BALLS MY BALLS. They're lovely and white and there is a size for every occasion mixed in there. I don't really wear makeup on weekends so I won't be trying them until Monday but I will stare at and smell them until then. I love that ball smell. Old balls, new balls- all balls smell so wonderful.   Also, two new pairs of shoes were delivered. I have been bad. But being bad is good for the soul.   Today has been a great mail day.


  Rofl  





Dolly Snow said:


> The smell is a very strong coconut cream pie lol   YAY! Enjoy babe


  I can't stand it


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 15, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Just popping in to say   MY BALLS ARE HERE MY BALLS MY BALLS. They're lovely and white and there is a size for every occasion mixed in there. I don't really wear makeup on weekends so I won't be trying them until Monday but I will stare at and smell them until then. I love that ball smell. Old balls, new balls- all balls smell so wonderful.   Also, two new pairs of shoes were delivered. I have been bad. But being bad is good for the soul.   Today has been a great mail day.


  I can't wait for mine to ship too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

I will never go foundation hunting at Sephora again. I went in and told the SA that I wanted to get a few foundation samples and that I had an idea of which ones I wanted to try because I'm typically the lightest shade in each range. She said, "Well, I know you _think_ you're the lightest shade, but let's try the Color IQ for more accuracy." Maybe it was all in the tone but it completely rubbed me the wrong way, like I didn't know what I was talking about. I was wearing MAC NW10 (sample they'd given me earlier this week), because I wasn't intending to have them swatch anything on, and the NW10 was clearly a good match. I told her to match to my neck, because matching to my face makes me look too dark. She matched me three times - first to my face, which was clearly too dark, the second time to my neck as requested, which she immediately said "no that's too light", and then to my face again. Guess what, too dark. I ended up just getting a sample of a Dior foundation just to get the heck out of there. Immediately went across to Belk and bought the NW10. Done fooling with Sephora's shit. I was gonna buy some of the creme lip stains (is that what they're called? they're lovely) but I wasn't about to spend any money there after my experience.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I will never go foundation hunting at Sephora again. I went in and told the SA that I wanted to get a few foundation samples and that I had an idea of which ones I wanted to try because I'm typically the lightest shade in each range. She said, "Well, I know you _think_ you're the lightest shade, but let's try the Color IQ for more accuracy." Maybe it was all in the tone but it completely rubbed me the wrong way, like I didn't know what I was talking about. I was wearing MAC NW10 (sample they'd given me earlier this week), because I wasn't intending to have them swatch anything on, and the NW10 was clearly a good match. I told her to match to my neck, because matching to my face makes me look too dark. She matched me three times - first to my face, which was clearly too dark, the second time to my neck as requested, which she immediately said "no that's too light", and then to my face again. Guess what, too dark. I ended up just getting a sample of a Dior foundation just to get the heck out of there. Immediately went across to Belk and bought the NW10. Done fooling with Sephora's shit. I was gonna buy some of the creme lip stains (is that what they're called? they're lovely) but I wasn't about to spend any money there after my experience.


  The color IQ is a joke. They have tried it multiple times on me and every time they match me to dark, orange foundations that don't come anywhere near matching me. Never again.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!


  I like my men like I like my tea...  Strong, sweet, and southern.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I will never go foundation hunting at Sephora again. I went in and told the SA that I wanted to get a few foundation samples and that I had an idea of which ones I wanted to try because I'm typically the lightest shade in each range. She said, "Well, I know you _think_ you're the lightest shade, but let's try the Color IQ for more accuracy." Maybe it was all in the tone but it completely rubbed me the wrong way, like I didn't know what I was talking about. I was wearing MAC NW10 (sample they'd given me earlier this week), because I wasn't intending to have them swatch anything on, and the NW10 was clearly a good match. I told her to match to my neck, because matching to my face makes me look too dark. She matched me three times - first to my face, which was clearly too dark, the second time to my neck as requested, which she immediately said "no that's too light", and then to my face again. Guess what, too dark. I ended up just getting a sample of a Dior foundation just to get the heck out of there. Immediately went across to Belk and bought the NW10. Done fooling with Sephora's shit. I was gonna buy some of the creme lip stains (is that what they're called? they're lovely) but I wasn't about to spend any money there after my experience.


Babe don't trust it at all. What you do is walk in and literally start matching yourself. I do it, takes hours.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Babe don't trust it at all. What you do is walk in and literally start matching yourself. I do it, takes hours.


  Exactly. I walk in and out of Sephora, too, because the lighting can be so unreliable in Sephora. They probably think I'm steeling stuff lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Exactly. I walk in and out of Sephora, too, because the lighting can be so unreliable in Sephora. They probably think I'm steeling stuff lol.


Haha me too! Sephora's lighting is awful. For example Jane from the Audacious line looked brown, straight brown in sephora. I walked out and it was a rosey terracotta.   I walk out look in a mirror and snap a pic. Walk back in, snap a pic. I have to make sure no white cast happens.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The color IQ is a joke. They have tried it multiple times on me and every time they match me to dark, orange foundations that don't come anywhere near matching me. Never again.


 I'm in between NC15 and NC20... They matched me with medium shades.  Like NC35ish. Now I have samples I can't use. Meh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm in between NC15 and NC20... They matched me with medium shades.  Like NC35ish. Now I have samples I can't use. Meh.


Girl take them back in and ask for new ones!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl take them back in and ask for new ones!


 And then they'll color IQ me again. I hate shopping for foundation there. Very few people seem to be able to match me without the stupid color IQ machine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> And then they'll color IQ me again. I hate shopping for foundation there. Very few people seem to be able to match me without the stupid color IQ machine.


Complain about the last one. They won't and you'll actually get some help, hopefully.  I refused the colorIQ and made them help me :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too, it smells so good cooking. Yummy!
> I hope it is just seasonal, we have another appointment there this upcoming week.


    Ugh --get your cattle prod ready!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha me too! Sephora's lighting is awful. For example Jane from the Audacious line looked brown, straight brown in sephora. I walked out and it was a rosey terracotta.   I walk out look in a mirror and snap a pic. Walk back in, snap a pic. I have to make sure no white cast happens.


  Yep!!  





Anaphora said:


> I'm in between NC15 and NC20... They matched me with medium shades.  Like NC35ish. Now I have samples I can't use. Meh.


  Same thing here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ugh --get your cattle prod ready!![/COLOR]:haha:


:lol: Meddy I will


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The color IQ is a joke. They have tried it multiple times on me and every time they match me to dark, orange foundations that don't come anywhere near matching me. Never again.





Dolly Snow said:


> Babe don't trust it at all. What you do is walk in and literally start matching yourself. I do it, takes hours.


  The thing is I KNEW what I was going to ask for. NARS Siberia and MUFE 110 and 117. That's what I wanted samples of. But she insisted on color ID


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The thing is I KNEW what I was going to ask for. NARS Siberia and MUFE 110 and 117. That's what I wanted samples of. But she insisted on color ID


Now that is not right at all! I'm sorry Crimson


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The thing is I KNEW what I was going to ask for. NARS Siberia and MUFE 110 and 117. That's what I wanted samples of. But she insisted on color ID


  Ugh!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The thing is I KNEW what I was going to ask for. NARS Siberia and MUFE 110 and 117. That's what I wanted samples of. But she insisted on color ID


  I'm sorry, I can't recall, but do you carry much redness in your face?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm sorry, I can't recall, but do you carry much redness in your face?


  I do have some redness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

I ended up wearing Nars Vanessa today for the family pic


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do have some redness.


  I think that makes them even more inaccurate. The color IQ pics up all of that redness and then matches you to colors that are much darker and more orange. That kept happening to me. Like you said before, it has to be matched to the neck in order to get anything to remotely match and blend.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up wearing Nars Vanessa today for the family pic


  Great choice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up wearing Nars Vanessa today for the family pic


    Nice choice.  I'm sure you looked beautiful Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice choice.  I'm sure you looked beautiful Dolly!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll post a pic over in the Audacious thread later tonight


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll post a pic over in the Audacious thread later tonight


  Well,  I'll run over later


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm still curious with regards to the LC debacle at Sephora.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm still curious with regards to the LC debacle at Sephora.


  Would be nice if Sephora addressed what happened to the brand vanishing from their site.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Would be nice if Sephora addressed what happened to the brand vanishing from their site.


  Agreed Dolly. Sephora owes us at least that much. I'm glad I was simply able to purchase the Lime Crime Velvetines from Urban Outfitters at 20% off.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Would be nice if Sephora addressed what happened to the brand vanishing from their site.


 Nice avi Dolly


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll post a pic over in the Audacious thread later tonight


  Ooh, gonna go look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Would be nice if Sephora addressed what happened to the brand vanishing from their site.


   I'm not into the brand but I agree, it would be nice for those who are to get some answers and the items that they ordered.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Nice avi Dolly


Thanks C.    





Vandekamp said:


> Agreed Dolly. Sephora owes us at least that much. I'm glad I was simply able to purchase the Lime Crime Velvetines from Urban Outfitters at 20% off.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm not into the brand but I agree, it would be nice for those who are to get some answers and the items that they ordered.[/COLOR]


It was there and then it wasn't! It happened so fast, I started to wonder if I made it up lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


  I sure did.There was a little sleet and freezing rain earlier but it's okay now. I telework on Monday so I don't really care.  How was yours.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


  You too Dolly!!! Mine was pretty good actually. Although, I have definitely been Buying All the things! As this thread suggests, LOLOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2015 is going to be a huge cut-back for me on spending and buying and purging.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You too Dolly!!! Mine was pretty good actually. Although, I have definitely been Buying All the things! As this thread suggests, LOLOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am going on a makeup diet too. May even go cold turkey after I get Berry Me from Dose of Color.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


 Mine sucks! Butter snowy weekend with bad iced roads. It took me awhile to get to work yesterday. I hate winter!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going on a makeup diet too. May even go cold turkey after I get Berry Me from Dose of Color.


  I hear ya! My goals for 2015 are a strict buying diet, I'm purging makeup, my closet, cleaning out my apartment so I can redecorate a bit and un-clutter my life, LOL.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You too Dolly!!! Mine was pretty good actually. Although, I have definitely been Buying All the things! As this thread suggests, LOLOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Icy roads are so scary, any accidents happen in your area due to them?
  I love winter, but the icy roads and all of that is so scary.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I hear ya! My goals for 2015 are a strict buying diet, I'm purging makeup, my closet, cleaning out my apartment so I can redecorate a bit and un-clutter my life, LOL.


 Great goal for 2015 to emulate.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Mine was pretty good. Relaxed a bit, went to pick up some polishes. Glad everything is ok over there now    Hahah I keep seeing you on a few threads...I am so glad you bought lots of new goodies.  I need to purge some items.   Icy roads are so scary, any accidents happen in your area due to them? I love winter, but the icy roads and all of that is so scary.


 Yes! 2 car aCcidents. They broke some collar bones due to the seat belt but nobody died, as far as we know here in our Hospital. I heard in Omaha was worst in terms of accidents yesterday.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine was pretty good. Relaxed a bit, went to pick up some polishes. Glad everything is ok over there now
> 
> Hahah I keep seeing you on a few threads...I am so glad you bought lots of new goodies.
> I need to purge some items.
> ...


  Yeah I've been excessively excessive lately, hahahaha, is that a thing? Probably because I know I'm gonna shut myself down soon, and when I limit myself I hardcore buckle down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAHAHA.

  I'll have to post a pic of my...excess....LOLOL....still waiting on a stupid sephora package from the sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I've been excessively excessive lately, hahahaha, is that a thing? Probably because I know I'm gonna shut myself down soon, and when I limit myself I hardcore buckle down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg how sad. Accidents are so terrible.
  I was one as a teen. I am glad you are safe though C


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine was pretty good. Relaxed a bit, went to pick up some polishes. Glad everything is ok over there now
> 
> Hahah I keep seeing you on a few threads...I am so glad you bought lots of new goodies.
> I need to purge some items.
> ...


  Thank you my friend. Glad you had a wonderful weekend. What's the temp on the West Coast?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I hear ya! My goals for 2015 are a strict buying diet, I'm purging makeup, my closet, cleaning out my apartment so I can redecorate a bit and un-clutter my life, LOL.


  Are you getting ready to have a makeup sale?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Question! Does LC Wicked compare to any of the KVD liquid lipsticks like Vampira? Or any other liquid lipsticks? Debating on if I should get it from Urban Outfitters....it's the only color available that I want(want Utopia and Black Velvet too but they aren't in stock). They have the Ardency in Shadows I want to try and are always OOS at Sephora too.

  Anyone heard of Makeup Revolution, new company similar to Sleek and MUA, inexpensive but they look pretty nice.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you getting ready to have a makeup sale?


  Hahaha...yeah I am probably going to have a bit of a de-stash definitely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Question! Does LC Wicked compare to any of the KVD liquid lipsticks like Vampira? Or any other liquid lipsticks? Debating on if I should get it from Urban Outfitters....it's the only color available that I want(want Utopia and Black Velvet too but they aren't in stock). They have the Ardency in Shadows I want to try and are always OOS at Sephora too.
> 
> Anyone heard of Makeup Revolution, new company similar to Sleek and MUA, inexpensive but they look pretty nice.


  Vampira is darker and takes at least 2 layers to make it very dark. LC Wicked is a dark red.
  Whereas Vampira is a deep super dark red. 
  I've heard of Makeup Rev, and want some of their products.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha yea, we all have to buckle down eventually. Yay I can't wait to see your goodies.   Omg how sad. Accidents are so terrible. I was one as a teen. I am glad you are safe though C


 It's the worst drive to work ever


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The temps were in the high 50's low 60's but strong winds, so it felt colder.
> 
> Vampira is darker and takes at least 2 layers to make it very dark. LC Wicked is a dark red.
> Whereas Vampira is a deep super dark red.
> I've heard of Makeup Rev, and want some of their products.


  So do I need Wicked? Haha. I have Vampira.

  Me too, I want to try some of their liquid matte lipsticks, palettes and eye foil(similar to stila's overpriced metal ones lol).


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The temps were in the high 50's low 60's but strong winds, so it felt colder.
> 
> Vampira is darker and takes at least 2 layers to make it very dark. LC Wicked is a dark red.
> Whereas Vampira is a deep super dark red.
> I've heard of Makeup Rev, and want some of their products.


  That's considered balmy back east this time of year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I share your disdain for winter Charisma!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That's considered balmy back east this time of year.


  We Californian's are S-P-O-I-L-E-D. HAHAHA


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So do I need Wicked? Haha. I have Vampira.  Me too, I want to try some of their liquid matte lipsticks, palettes and eye foil(similar to stila's overpriced metal ones lol).


Yes you do! I have Wicked and need Vampira!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Had you thinking you were crazy!!!!  [/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Why yes thanks Dolly---I hope you did too.  We hosted a small dinner party last night and today was all about[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   relaxation----now we're winding down and getting ready for the week ahead.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It's cold----39 degrees & raining.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm staying warm and cuddling with Abby.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I share your disdain for winter Charisma!!!  [/COLOR]:thud:


Sounds like a wonderful weekend!    





novocainedreams said:


> We Californian's are S-P-O-I-L-E-D. HAHAHA


Agreed lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes you do! I have Wicked and need Vampira!


  OK You twisted my arm(because that's so hard...)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> OK You twisted my arm(because that's so hard...)


 lmao it is a real tough job


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> We Californian's are S-P-O-I-L-E-D. HAHAHA


 We're jealous!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We're jealous!


  Yes!! I am not a big fan of winter too!! I enjoy snow once in a while but when it comes to that grey mossy stage after few days ugh....Fortunately this weekend was pretty sunny. It was cold but no snow or rain!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao it is a real tough job


  You instigator you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heehee

  I got LC Wicked and Ardency Inn pigment shadows in Royal, Rose Gold and Heaven. Been wanting to try these shadows FOREVER.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> We Californian's are S-P-O-I-L-E-D. HAHAHA


  Yes you are.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You instigator you... oke: heehee  I got LC Wicked and Ardency in pigment shadows in Royal, Rose Gold and Heaven. Been wanting to try these shadows FOREVER.


:lol: I'm glad you bought them. I'll prob pick up Vampira next weekend.  Do I need Nars Train Bleu too?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You instigator you... oke: heehee  I got LC Wicked and Ardency in pigment shadows in Royal, Rose Gold and Heaven. Been wanting to try these shadows FOREVER.


 Rose Gold is gorgeous!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I need Nars Train Bleu too?


  I don't know about Train Bleu, that is one I actually haven't got! Shocking I know....


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I am not a big fan of winter too!! I enjoy snow once in a while but when it comes to that grey mossy stage after few days ugh....Fortunately this weekend was pretty sunny. It was cold but no snow or rain!!!


  I enjoy it from indoors----it's beautiful to look at when it's freshly fallen, and it's pure white & untouched!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I need *Nars Train Bleu* too?


   YES!  They made me buy it a year or more ago---so you need it too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I don't know about Train Bleu, that is one I actually haven't got! Shocking I know....:haha:


Lol looks like we need it!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  YES!  They made me buy it a year or more ago---so you need it too.[/COLOR]


I've been wanting it for a while now. Lol who made you buy it?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm on the fence on getting the Burberry holiday highlighter. I love the packaging.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm on the fence on getting the Burberry holiday highlighter. I love the packaging.


 The packaging is really really nice C!! I got the quad and I love it not just the packaging but the shades and texture as well!! I was undecided on the highlighter but Meddy was like it's already sold out on nordies & is on back order at Saks :shock: so I had to jump on it too!! (Meddy it's all on you :lol: )


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The packaging is really really nice C!! I got the quad and I love it not just the packaging but the shades and texture as well!! I was undecided on the highlighter but Meddy was like it's already sold out on nordies & is on back order at Saks :shock: so I had to jump on it too!! (Meddy it's all on you :lol: )


 It's still available at Burberry online


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The packaging is really really nice C!! I got the quad and I love it not just the packaging but the shades and texture as well!! I was undecided on the highlighter but Meddy was like it's already sold out on nordies & is on back order at Saks :shock: so I had to jump on it too!! (Meddy it's all on you :lol: )


The quad is so pretty V


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I need Nars Train Bleu too?


I won't lie, if you have Lingering Kiss you really don't _need_ Train Bleu. The differences are minimal and TB is more drying (in fact, I bought a BU of Lingering Kiss because I love the shade of TB but not the dryness).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I won't lie, if you have Lingering Kiss you really don't _need_ Train Bleu. The differences are minimal and TB is more drying (in fact, I bought a BU of Lingering Kiss because I love the shade of TB but not the dryness).


Interesting, thank you Crimson. I do have LK.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's still available at Burberry online


 It is!! That's where I ordered from C! Since it ships from New York I get it next day and also I loooooove their gift packaging!! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The quad is so pretty V


 It is D :eyelove: and they are soooo easy to work with too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is D :eyelove: and they are soooo easy to work with too!!


I don't have money for it but boy is it tempting lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Interesting, thank you Crimson. I do have LK.


Don't let me talk you out of it though haha - if you're like me and you gotta have all the dark lipsticks, you won't regret buying it. But if it's not in the budget right now, it's definitely something you can hold off on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Don't let me talk you out of it though haha - if you're like me and you gotta have all the dark lipsticks, you won't regret buying it. But if it's not in the budget right now, it's definitely something you can hold off on.


Lol well I love all dark colors. I did just get Liv from Nars...and I have LK and LL lol I can budget for it :lol: I'm an addict


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been wanting it for a while now. Lol who made you buy it?


  I'm pretty sure it was Sagehen and PrettyPackages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They strong-armed me.  The gang mentality is pretty intimidating to little ole me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's still available at Burberry online


  Yes.  I so noted that in the Burberry thread.  I'm surprised by how few stores carry the beauty line


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!! That's where I ordered from C! Since it ships from New York I get it next day and also I loooooove their gift packaging!!


 I went with Saks for the 4% Ebates return.  I'm telling you I panicked when Nordies removed it from my cart and 
  said the item was no longer available.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh yes----the MOTHER LODE.  I thought you were talking about a Sephora order---this is so much better!!!!


  I'm so excited about them, I don't even know how many times I've stalked the tracking info. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Today has been a great mail day.


  Yay!! Enjoy your balls, I can't wait to hear how you like them!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Strong, sweet, and southern.


  I love 'em when they're strong and sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Love the new avi, Mandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I will never go foundation hunting at Sephora again. I went in and told the SA that I wanted to get a few foundation samples and that I had an idea of which ones I wanted to try because I'm typically the lightest shade in each range. She said, "Well, I know you _think_ you're the lightest shade, but let's try the Color IQ for more accuracy." Maybe it was all in the tone but it completely rubbed me the wrong way, like I didn't know what I was talking about. I was wearing MAC NW10 (sample they'd given me earlier this week), because I wasn't intending to have them swatch anything on, and the NW10 was clearly a good match. I told her to match to my neck, because matching to my face makes me look too dark. She matched me three times - first to my face, which was clearly too dark, the second time to my neck as requested, which she immediately said "no that's too light", and then to my face again. Guess what, too dark. I ended up just getting a sample of a Dior foundation just to get the heck out of there. Immediately went across to Belk and bought the NW10. Done fooling with Sephora's shit. I was gonna buy some of the creme lip stains (is that what they're called? they're lovely) but I wasn't about to spend any money there after my experience.


  Oh that stinks, Crimson, I'm sorry they were refusing to listen to you and act like know it all jerks.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


  It was........okay I suppose. How was yours, Dolly?





  Love the new avi.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

I also don't think Sephora





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Good morning, Naomi! :bump:  ...I'm caffeinated.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ...I'm caffeinated.


  Good morning! I'm finishing up my tea right now so I'm soon to be caffeinated. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!








 Naomi.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 It's my Friday today. I work weekend nights now until Dec. 20th.. This kitty is the king of gifs. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's my Friday today. I work weekend nights now until Dec. 20th.. This kitty is the king of gifs. Lol.


  He sure is! I totally want a grumpy looking cat. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Yikes!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!








Good Morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yikes!!


  Ridiculous! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning!


  Morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having a good day so far?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My day just started so far ok just so sleepy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> My day just started so far ok just so sleepy


  Same here. Well it started 3 hours ago and that is 3 hours too long if you ask me. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Is that all??? Sounds cheap enough to buy several. Yeah right. Are you kidding me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to be surprised about stuff like this. Not any more.

  Just curious. Is $120 the highest price you have seen for a lipstick on EBay?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Good Morning Buddy!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Is that all??? Sounds cheap enough to buy several. Yeah right. Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Such a good deal indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm not sure, I don't check eBay prices all that often, I took this out of a MAC lovers group on Facebook. This is probably the highest price I've seen on a lipstick though that I can recall.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Buddy!!!!


  Good morning Buddy, you doing okay today?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy, you doing okay today?


 Yesss!! Howdy & how was your weekend!! It's rainy here but no snow yet ...


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 17, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies! Got a question... Since Mac is discontinuing Stone l/l when should i BU by?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

I am thinking about ordering the Sephora Airbrush #56 brush.  Thoughts?  I like my beautyblender, but it takes so long.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Got a question... Since Mac is discontinuing Stone l/l when should i BU by?


  Good morning Sassy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't know by when it should be gone, but I'd grab one a week until it's no longer around just to be on the safe side.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss!! Howdy & how was your weekend!! It's rainy here but no snow yet ...


  It was okay, thanks. It was cold and drizzly here all weekend but of course no snow since I live in dumb ol' Texas. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Sassy! :flower:  I don't know by when it should be gone, but I'd grab one a week until it's no longer around just to be on the safe side. :haha:


 :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Got a question... Since Mac is discontinuing Stone l/l when should i BU by?


  What they are discontinuing it? Damn !! I better hurry up and get my hands on one


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What they are discontinuing it? Damn !! I better hurry up and get my hands on one


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What they are discontinuing it? Damn !! I better hurry up and get my hands on one


  Do I need it, too? I'm still scared of browns.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so excited about them, I don't even know how many times I've stalked the tracking info. lol


  It's gets crazy right?  Like you're waiting for someone to give birth


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Sassy! :flower:  I don't know by when it should be gone, but I'd grab one a week until it's no longer around just to be on the safe side. :haha:


 Good Thinking!! On it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> What they are discontinuing it? Damn !! I better hurry up and get my hands on one


 Yes hun! Get your bu's. I just remembered this morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's gets crazy right?  Like you're waiting for someone to give birth


  It does! I know it won't get here until probably the end of the week or beginning of next week but I'm still insanely on edge over it. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Do I need it, too? I'm still scared of browns.


  Stone is more on the grey side than brown


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Thinking!! On it!








  I only have 1 backup of it at the moment, debating if I need to get at least 1 more since it's my favorite lip pencil.  lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stone is more on the grey side than brown


 Yes! Stone with Clear Water lg on top is :eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stone is more on the grey side than brown


  Even more frightened!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Even more frightened!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He sure is! I totally want a grumpy looking cat. lol


   Animals do frown.  I think it's a hoot.  My Abby frowns but not too often...she must be the happiest little pooch on the planet


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Even more frightened!


  It's not as scary as it sounds, it's liked the lip pencil version of Styled in Sepia. Don't know if you have that one or how you feel about it, but SiS is the closest thing I could think to compare it's colouring to.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Good morning Lady Naomi!!   Cool cat!!!
> 
> Animals do frown.  I think it's a hoot.  My Abby frowns but not too often...she must be the happiest little pooch on the planet


  Good morning Meddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My little Georgie boy frowns every time he's eating and another dog walks by him. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh this looks like a nice palette!
  http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=E-Newsletter&utm_campaign=tartelette+sneak+peek+11.17.2014&j=179891&[email protected]&l=6709_HTML&u=2540206&mid=6248911&jb=0#


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this looks like a nice palette!
> http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=E-Newsletter&utm_campaign=tartelette+sneak+peek+11.17.2014&j=179891&[email protected]&l=6709_HTML&u=2540206&mid=6248911&jb=0#


  I was just about to post this!! It looks lovely!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this looks like a nice palette! http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-ite...l.com&l=6709_HTML&u=2540206&mid=6248911&jb=0#


 Yes I saw it this morning :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was just about to post this!! It looks lovely!!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*
> ...


  I'm not supposed to be buying eye palettes, but I think this has been adding to my list of things to buy. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's not as scary as it sounds, it's liked the lip pencil version of Styled in Sepia. Don't know if you have that one or how you feel about it, but SiS is the closest thing I could think to compare it's colouring to.


  I want to try it, but am afraid it would make me look all red and gross.  I realize I'm probably not making sense with that one.


----------



## jenise (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not supposed to be buying eye palettes, but I think this has been adding to my list of things to buy. lol


 Same...... Looks gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to try it, but am afraid it would make me look all red and gross.  I realize I'm probably not making sense with that one.


  I understand, I was scared of it too and at first since for me it was a very odd colour that I thought would give me poop lips. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I am thinking about ordering the Sephora Airbrush #56 brush.  Thoughts?  I like my beautyblender, but it takes so long.


   You must talk to Lady Shontay over in the Sephora thread.  she has really good thing stop say about  their brushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not supposed to be buying eye palettes, but I think this has been adding to my list of things to buy. lol





jenise said:


> Same...... Looks gorgeous!


 Yup needs that though I have no business  getting anymore of those!! :sigh: Ps: the viseart palettes are in fact really really nice!!!Loooove it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Honey!!!  



Georgie reacts exactly the way that I do if my hubs is eyeing my food when we're out.  He knows I won't slap his hand in public!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh this looks like a nice palette!
> http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=E-Newsletter&utm_campaign=tartelette+sneak+peek+11.17.2014&j=179891&[email protected]&l=6709_HTML&u=2540206&mid=6248911&jb=0#


   It's lovely but if you have the Nakeds, I think you have it covered.  Just being a voice of reason here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So hypocritical of me---big ole makeup addict that I am!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It's lovely but if you have the Nakeds, I think you have it covered.  Just being a voice of reason here.  :haha:  So hypocritical of me---big ole makeup addict that I am!!![/COLOR]


 :haha: soooo many neutral palettes later, still tempted when there is a new one lol hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's lovely but if you have the Nakeds, I think you have it covered.  Just being a voice of reason here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like your brain, Meddy! I only have Naked 1 and it has more than satisfied my need for neutrals over the years.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Honey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie reacts exactly the way that I do if my hubs is eyeing my food when we're out.  He knows I won't slap his hand in public!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: the viseart palettes are in fact really really nice!!!Loooove it!!!


  Take that enabling elsewhere, Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm just having mine--major caffeine Chai latte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mmmm...I love a good chai latte! I don't think any product is worth that to me, the most I'll pay for a lipstick is 51$. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm...I love a good chai latte! I don't think any product is worth that to me, the most I'll pay for a lipstick is 51$. lol


  I think $51 is fancy! I max out at $35 for a lippy.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I think $51 is fancy! I max out at $35 for a lippy.


  I think it's fancy too which is why I only have 2 that cost that much. I never thought I'd go over $32, but that went out the window about a month ago. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh. Trying to whittle my Lips & Boys list down to 2 or 3 for the Black Friday launch is REALLY hard. I plan to grab another two or three when they launch on Boxing Day.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Sassy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've got two back ups and one that I'm currently using that I haven't sharpened yet. Yet I am still tempted to get one more just to play it safe... lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Thinking!! On it!


   Good!!! Don't want you to miss out Sassy!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It was........okay I suppose. How was yours, Dolly?      Love the new avi. :eyelove:


Mine was pretty good Naomi! :hug:   





NaomiH said:


> Oh this looks like a nice palette! http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-ite...l.com&l=6709_HTML&u=2540206&mid=6248911&jb=0#


I like it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. Trying to whittle my Lips & Boys list down to 2 or 3 for the Black Friday launch is REALLY hard. I plan to grab another two or three when they launch on Boxing Day.


I've picked two! But I have 5 on the list :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Stone is more on the grey side than brown


   You're right!!!  It's described as a Muted Greyish-Taupe.  I forgot I even had it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I want to try it, but am afraid it would make me look all red and gross.  I realize I'm probably not making sense with that one.








  This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


Gorgeous on you. I love stone!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to say, I have never seen a reasonably priced Gladiola for sale anywhere. It's always got a super high price tag.
> 
> 
> As soon as possible!
> ...


  I don't know what it is about Gladiola that makes people price gauge happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I feel you on that, I have one backup to the one I had to buy about 2 months ago when I lost my almost new one. I since found the one I lost which is now my backup and am contemplating getting at least one more.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


  Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've picked two! But I have 5 on the list


  It's so hard! I am for sure getting Sebastian, I just have to have it due to the name. I absolutely love that name! I hope it doesn't look like crap on me. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's so hard! I am for sure getting Sebastian, I just have to have it due to the name. I absolutely love that name! I hope it doesn't look like crap on me. lol


Sebastian which color is that? I bet it'll look amazing on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm...I love a good chai latte!* I don't think any product is worth that to me,* the most I'll pay for a lipstick is 51$. lol


   Especially an OLD one!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sebastian which color is that? I bet it'll look amazing on you!


  The one in the direct middle. It's described as a "highly pearlized gold copper" which is what makes me kinda nervous, gold or things too yellow toned usually make me look like I have jaundice.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Especially an OLD one!!!!!


  Yeah! It's one thing if it's a powder that won't get all weird and even then I'd probably be inclined to skip it unless it had been some holy grail powder for me, but a 6 year old lipstick? No thanks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one in the direct middle. It's described as a "highly pearlized gold copper" which is what makes me kinda nervous, gold or things too yellow toned usually make me look like I have jaundice.


Maybe applied lightly. But the color sounds great! You should try Gothica from KVD, it is very bronze copper..just to see if you like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


   I LOVE it----really very pretty!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe applied lightly. But the color sounds great! You should try Gothica from KVD, it is very bronze copper..just to see if you like it.


  I might go swatch it just to see how it looks on me and if it's a colour I can work with. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might go swatch it just to see how it looks on me and if it's a colour I can work with. Thanks for the idea!


  No problem Naomi. I would hate for you to buy a color you'd end up hating.
  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No problem Naomi. I would hate for you to buy a color you'd end up hating.
> Let me know how it goes!


  I wish Sebastian was one of the "safe" colours. lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


  Stunning!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The one in the direct middle. It's described as a "highly pearlized gold copper" which is what makes me kinda nervous, gold or things too yellow toned usually make me look like I have jaundice.


  That description reminds me of Styled in Sepia but the pic of that lippie looks lighter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish Sebastian was one of the "safe" colours. lol


  I have a non safe and a safe shade.
  The non safe shade I think I can work with....I think lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh. I think I need TF Pussycat now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My to buy list is getting too long and expensive.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a non safe and a safe shade.
> The non safe shade I think I can work with....I think lol


  Fingers crossed! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That description reminds me of Styled in Sepia but the pic of that lippie looks lighter.


  So....uh....Meddy....you make your list out yet?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have to say, I have never seen a reasonably priced Gladiola for sale anywhere. It's always got a super high price tag.
> 
> 
> As soon as possible!
> ...


  Is there a set date when it will be gone? This is the first time I heard it's going to be discontinued


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Is there a set date when it will be gone? This is the first time I heard it's going to be discontinued


  I heard the news around the time Artificially Wild launched, I'm guessing it might get put in the goodbyes section soon if it hasn't already since that collection launched about 2 months ago now. Not sure on a set date, but I'd say grab one or two sooner rather than later.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. I think I need TF Pussycat now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   But TF Pussycat is really pretty-----I was pleasantly surprised by its beauty


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's fancy too which is why I only have 2 that cost that much. I never thought I'd go over $32, but that went out the window about a month ago. lol


    The makeup heart wants, what the makeup heart wants!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. I think I need TF Pussycat now. hboy:   My to buy list is getting too long and expensive.


You are fancy now :sigh:   





NaomiH said:


> So....uh....Meddy....you make your list out yet? :haha:


She put a big check on the title...cause she is getting them all :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! It's one thing if it's a powder that won't get all weird and even then I'd probably be inclined to skip it unless it had been some holy grail powder for me, but a 6 year old lipstick? No thanks.


   Oh and then there's chain of custody----do you know where that lipstick has been???


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


 Girl you better pick up whatever remaining stock is left!! That is absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I heard the news around the time Artificially Wild launched, I'm guessing it might get put in the goodbyes section soon if it hasn't already since that collection launched about 2 months ago now. Not sure on a set date, but I'd say grab one or two sooner rather than later.


  Will do !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea I haven't seen it in the goodbyes yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So....uh....Meddy....you make your list out yet?


  You know I really have not---call me crazy, but I'm not yet excited by these.  I know what will happen though---the TF SA that I deal w/on a regular basis will call me, I'll 
   rattle off some names that I mull over at  the last minute and I'll end up being a happy gal.  I think I'm experiencing makeup over load which is diminishing my ability to get 
   excited.  I have so many things that I have not yet used.  That's just twisted don't you think?  It's taking me so long because I'm hauling too fast and furious.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> But TF Pussycat is really pretty-----I was pleasantly surprised by its beauty


  I think I'm going to put it on my Christmas list that my mom asked me for this morning and sit back and watch her freak out and give me the side eye over the thought of buying a $50 lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Girl you better pick up whatever remaining stock is left!! That is absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to put it on my Christmas list that my mom asked me for this morning and sit back and watch her freak out and give me the side eye over the thought of buying a $50 lipstick. :haha:


:shock: bet she will


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The makeup heart wants, what the makeup heart wants!!!!!


  It sure does! And oh boy is it wanting quite a lot. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She put a big check on the title...cause she is getting them all


  I'm still in training.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It sure does! And oh boy is it wanting quite a lot. lol


Can't stop, won't stop :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh and then there's chain of custody----do you know where that lipstick has been???


  Right? Is it really brand new in box? Where did you purchase it? Do you have a receipt?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still in training. :haha:


:haha: you are doing pretty well


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I really have not---call me crazy, but I'm not yet excited by these.  I know what will happen though---the TF SA that I deal w/on a regular basis will call me, I'll
> rattle off some names that I mull over at  the last minute and I'll end up being a happy gal.  I think I'm experiencing makeup over load which is diminishing my ability to get
> excited.  I have so many things that I have not yet used.  That's just twisted don't you think?  It's taking me so long because I'm hauling too fast and furious.


  Totally understand! I think if I hadn't stumbled into the world of non-MAC items that I wouldn't be as excited as I am about them. Right now I'm all excited and like a kid in a candy store because I'm branching out and discovering other parts of the makeup world.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can't stop, won't stop


  Dolly, if only you could look into my brain and see my mental list of stuff. 2015 is going to be a pricey year with just me getting the items I haven't been able to get so far this year. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> bet she will


  Oh she will! "Naomi, I looked up that lipstick you had on your Christmas list and couldn't help but notice it was $50, is that a site typo?" "No mom, it's fifty bucks" Mom will then give me the side eye and say something about how she can't believe a lip product could be that costly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly, if only you could look into my brain and see my mental list of stuff. 2015 is going to be a pricey year with just me getting the items I haven't been able to get so far this year. lol


Our brains sound similar lol. Oh boy hopefully you win the lotto :lol:   





NaomiH said:


> Oh she will! "Naomi, I looked up that lipstick you had on your Christmas list and couldn't help but noticed it was $50, is that a site typo?" "No mom, it's fifty bucks" Mom will then give me the side eye and say something about how she can't believe a lip product could be that costly. :haha:


 but will she buy it? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> but will she buy it?


  I hope so too, that'd be awesome!
  She more than likely will since it's for Christmas and I'm pretty spoiled.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so too, that'd be awesome! She more than likely will since it's for Christmas and I'm pretty spoiled. :haha:


Lol spoiled...so am I :frenz: I may ask for a TF lippie but it is pricey :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may ask for a TF lippie but it is pricey


  Yeah they are. Maybe I should just ask for a gift card so that I can buy my fancy freaking lippies in peace.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm going to go to both Sephora and the MAC counter tomorrow to try to get more foundation samples.  I'm hoping to get Kat Von D, Tarte Amazonian Clay, Studio Fix Fluid, and Pro Longwear in shades that actually match my skin.  I hate foundation shopping.  Hate.

  I'm thinking for KVD maybe I'm Light 44 (They gave me Medium 54)
  Tarte Amazonian I'm thinking Light Sand (They gave me Light-Medium Beige)
  and I'm really not sure for Studio Fix.  NC20 is a little dark and yellow for me, but I don't know if I'm pink enough for NW.  

  Basically:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they are. Maybe I should just ask for a gift card so that I can buy my fancy freaking lippies in peace.


  I like your thinking!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they are. Maybe I should just ask for a gift card so that I can buy my fancy freaking lippies in peace. :haha:


:lol: better idea


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.vh1.com/celebrity/2014-11-17/channing-tatum-joe-manganiello-naked-magic-mike-xxl/?xrs=MAIN_1pm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.vh1.com/celebrity/2014-1...anganiello-naked-magic-mike-xxl/?xrs=MAIN_1pm


:yum:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I like your thinking!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Why thank you ladies! I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm going to go to both Sephora and the MAC counter tomorrow to try to get more foundation samples.  I'm hoping to get Kat Von D, Tarte Amazonian Clay, Studio Fix Fluid, and Pro Longwear in shades that actually match my skin.  I hate foundation shopping.  Hate.
> 
> I'm thinking for KVD maybe I'm Light 44 (They gave me Medium 54)
> Tarte Amazonian I'm thinking Light Sand (They gave me Light-Medium Beige)
> ...


  It's awful, my very least favorite thing to do in the land of makeup. I hope you're able to find a good match this time around!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm going to go to both Sephora and the MAC counter tomorrow to try to get more foundation samples.  I'm hoping to get Kat Von D, Tarte Amazonian Clay, Studio Fix Fluid, and Pro Longwear in shades that actually match my skin.  I hate foundation shopping.  Hate.
> 
> I'm thinking for KVD maybe I'm Light 44 (They gave me Medium 54)
> Tarte Amazonian I'm thinking Light Sand (They gave me Light-Medium Beige)
> ...


  I would say your probably around light 44 in the KVD there is no way your a Medium 54 I'm that shade and I'm a NC30-NC35 in Mac


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to put it on my Christmas list that my mom asked me for this morning and sit back and watch her freak out and give me the side eye over the thought of buying a $50 lipstick.






That Naomi is known as cruel & unusual punishment!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love 'em when they're strong and sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hehe, thanks Naomi!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why thank you ladies! I thought it was a good idea. :haha:


it is a great idea..then you'll get no side eye from mama lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't made a Christmas list yet :shock: Not a damn clue as to what to ask for?!  A gift card maybe...Naomi made a good point :frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That Naomi is know as cruel & unusual punishment!!!


  She'd really be disturbed by it, she doesn't like anything on her lips except for lip balm and thinks I'm nuts already for buying MAC lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hehe, thanks Naomi!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I would say your probably around light 44 in the KVD there is no way your a Medium 54 I'm that shade and I'm a NC30-NC35 in Mac


  Thanks! I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She'd really be disturbed by it, she doesn't like anything on her lips except for lip balm and thinks I'm nuts already for buying MAC lippies.






 I think that's why we're all here---we 'get' each other!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> A gift card maybe...Naomi made a good point


  I don't either, she texted me this morning and I sent her this in response:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

OMG Mandy----I thought you were a new member---I was getting ready to welcome you!!!



I love your new avi!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] But TF Pussycat is really pretty-----I was pleasantly surprised by its beauty:shock: [/COLOR]


  I just got it today Meddy!  It really is beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't either, she texted me this morning and I sent her this in response:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I just got it today Meddy!  It really is beautiful!


 WD did you get Anna too!!! I am itching to place an order for the GWP :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't either, she texted me this morning and I sent her this in response:


  I'm stealing this.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


  Crimson! So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't either, she texted me this morning and I sent her this in response:


:lol: good response


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>






That's great.  I haven't yet worn all of my TF mattes and they're already shoving 50 more lippies in my face!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Stone on me with a touch of Till Tomorrow on top. Most of the color is from Stone. I am NW10 for reference. Hope that helps!


  I love love love this on you.  I'm just not sure I could pull it off!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> good response


  She got a kick out of it, she loves Sherlock but at the same time replied back to me asking where I got all my sass. Ummm.....you?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>








enjoy WD!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She got a kick out of it, she loves Sherlock but at the same time replied back to me asking where I got all my sass. Ummm.....you? :haha:


:lol: Sass, clearly from our mama's! Lol  Too funny haha


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

So...since I'm not going out tonight I'm about to play with my off by a trillion shades foundation samples.  Going to do KVD on one half of my face and Tarte on the other.  I will take a lovely picture of my crazy if you all would like.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So...since I'm not going out tonight I'm about to play with my off by a trillion shades foundation samples.  Going to do KVD on one half of my face and Tarte on the other.  I will take a lovely picture of my crazy if you all would like.


Yes please


----------



## tirurit (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> She got a kick out of it, she loves Sherlock but at the same time replied back to me asking where I got all my sass. Ummm.....you?


  LOLOL

  I might have to steal this one. Cumberbatch definitely might be useful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Mandy----I thought you were a new member---I was getting ready to welcome you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avi!!!


  HAHAHA!  Nope, but I am trying a slightly different makeup look.  I did a reverse smokey cat eye and I'm kind of enjoying it... feels a little easier for these hooded eyes.  Also... I don't usually post pics with my hair up because I hate my ears and my head/face shape, but I felt like doing a retro look.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes please


  I will! But, I just ordered a pizza soooo, I need that to get here first.  Don't want to scare the delivery guy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I will! But, I just ordered a pizza soooo, I need that to get here first.  Don't want to scare the delivery guy.


:lol: bet hes seen far worse. It's only foundation, although if they completely are the wrong shade then maybe lol An old friend used to work delivering pizzas and she used to tell me some stories hahah


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> An old friend used to work delivering pizzas and she used to tell me some stories hahah


  Oh I bet.  And here I am feeling guilty for answering the door in sweatpants.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Oh I bet.  And here I am feeling guilty for answering the door in sweatpants.


Sweatpants are awesome lol you'd think I'd own a pair but I do not lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/

  I am buying both!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sweatpants are awesome lol you'd think I'd own a pair but I do not lol


  You need to! I also need an adult hooded onesie like yesterday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> You need to! I also need an adult hooded onesie like yesterday.


  I buy those for my best friend all the time. She loves the feety pjs lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might go swatch it just to see how it looks on me and if it's a colour I can work with. Thanks for the idea!


 Gothica is a beautiful metallic color. Try it out.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So...since I'm not going out tonight I'm about to play with my off by a trillion shades foundation samples.  Going to do KVD on one half of my face and Tarte on the other.  I will take a lovely picture of my crazy if you all would like.


  Yes please!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Gothica is a beautiful metallic color. Try it out.


  Agreed, Gothica is so pretty!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 17, 2014)

Speaking of the KVD foundation, I really hope Light 42 comes back into stores. I know it came back in stock temporarily on the website but sold out very quickly. I want to swatch it on myself before buying it - I hate returning things, feels wasteful.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> WD did you get Anna too!!! I am itching to place an order for the GWP :haha:


  V ~ I did order Anna too heehee-- I don't have if yet (sephora)  the GWP wa a mini True Coral  which I don't think will look good on me...coral does work on me. Get it V -- I know you love those colors too


----------



## jenise (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/W...lette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/  I am buying both!


 Me too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

tirurit said:


> LOLOL  I might have to steal this one. Cumberbatch definitely might be useful!


 Anytime is a good time for Cumberbatch!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: enjoy WD!


  Thanks N!  Hopefully Santa will put one in your stocking!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V ~ I did order Anna too heehee-- I don't have if yet (sephora) the GWP wa a mini True Coral which I don't think will look good on me...coral does work on me. Get it V -- I know you love those colors too


  Corals look weird on me too! But I love Pussycat so I am giving in !!! I thought someone said saks had a cherry lush mini but the code doesnt apply. It is giving some error on checkout!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks N!  Hopefully Santa will put one in your stocking!!!


I sure hope so, I've been marginally good this year.  :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Corals look weird on me too! But I love Pussycat so I am giving in !!! I thought someone said saks had a cherry lush mini but the code doesnt apply. It is giving some error on checkout!


  Keep trying V!  They don't tell the color of the mini lippie in Nordies until they send you the confirmation email... Maybe you can chat with Notdies CS to see if they're offering the other shades in the mini.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Keep trying V! They don't tell the color of the mini lippie in Nordies until they send you the confirmation email... Maybe you can chat with Notdies CS to see if they're offering the other shades in the mini.


  They had casablanca mini too but even that says unavailable now! I think nordies promo has expired!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So...since I'm not going out tonight I'm about to play with my off by a trillion shades foundation samples.  Going to do KVD on one half of my face and Tarte on the other.  I will take a lovely picture of my crazy if you all would like.


   Why, I would love to see your handy work!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi ladies, been busy with work but missing you all. If any of you own laura mercier silk creme foundation, how do you apply it? Any recommendations?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hi ladies, been busy with work but missing you all. If any of you own laura mercier silk creme foundation, how do you apply it? Any recommendations?


Melrose! :hug: How are you doing?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay guys, here we go! Both were an epic fail. Firstly here's my gross, uneven dry face bare. You can see I'm quite fair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my (fake tanned) face with both on. Ridiculous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's what KVD did to my expression lines. Yeah...no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My poor Mia2 after trying to take it off. IT IS ORANGE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This has been a public service announcement by Anaphora. Beware Sephora Color IQ.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hi ladies, been busy with work but missing you all. If any of you own laura mercier silk creme foundation, how do you apply it? Any recommendations?


  I use a beautyblender sponge, but I've also had it applied in store with the Sephora Airbrush #56 and it was quite nice.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They had casablanca mini too but even that says unavailable now! I think nordies promo has expired!! hboy:


  Oh god noo!!  I  have Casablanca and I love it!  I would of loved a mini backup.   I hope you get a free mini with PC!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Melrose! :hug: How are you doing?


 Howdy Naomi! The stone in my throat has been acting up but I see the ENT on Wednesday. How are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh god noo!! I have Casablanca and I love it! I would of loved a mini backup. I hope you get a free mini with PC!


  Casablanca was my first ever TF lippie I think!! A mini one would have been nice! I love shades like CB and PC for office wear!!! That offer has expired WD and my Nordies has opened a TF counter now, so I will drop in tomm and pick it up directly!!!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I use a beautyblender sponge, but I've also had it applied in store with the Sephora Airbrush #56 and it was quite nice.


 Thanks for the tip. I tried it today for the first time with just a basic makeup sponge and wasn't impressed. I'm gonna try it again with my BB and then with a brush and see if the coverage is better.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Howdy Naomi! The stone in my throat has been acting up but I see the ENT on Wednesday. How are you?


Stupid throat stone  I hope you're able to get that removed easily and have a quick recovery.   Ive been doing okay, thanks.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stupid throat stone  I hope you're able to get that removed easily and have a quick recovery.   Ive been doing okay, thanks.


 Thanks girl, you're a sweetie


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thanks for the tip. I tried it today for the first time with just a basic makeup sponge and wasn't impressed. I'm gonna try it again with my BB and then with a brush and see if the coverage is better.


  I like the coverage but sometimes wish it were heavier.  I want to try Dermablend products soon to see if that's more what I'm after.  Have you ever tried it?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh no....Tarte's coming out with a new Matte palette...I missed the first one...I want this one! My poor wallet is screaming at me right now...LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh no....Tarte's coming out with a new Matte palette...I missed the first one...I want this one! My poor wallet is screaming at me right now...LOL


  Hold on to your wallet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Howdy Naomi! The stone in my throat has been acting up but I see the ENT on Wednesday. How are you?


  Feel better real soon babe!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh no....Tarte's coming out with a new Matte palette...I missed the first one...I want this one! My poor wallet is screaming at me right now...LOL


  I need it! I think lol


----------



## Melrose (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I like the coverage but sometimes wish it were heavier.  I want to try Dermablend products soon to see if that's more what I'm after.  Have you ever tried it?


 Yes, I have tried dermablend but it was a long time ago before I really needed the coverage. However, I do remember using it to conceal my ankle tattoo and it covered it completely. I see you mentioned using KVD, which I previously used as well. It just seems hard to find something full coverage that doesn't look horrible on my skin. Maybe I should just stick with MUFE mat velvet.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hold on to your wallet.


  I am holding it and opening it too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Sephora _finally_ got the Anastasia contour palette back and MUFE shadow palette...after the sale of course. *sigh*


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 17, 2014)

For those of you that follow Kandee Johnson I thought I'd post this here.

  http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/conde-nast-signs-youtube-star-kandee-johnson-1201356797/

  Good for her!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Hahaha. You do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are bad for my wallet but I love this friendship lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> For those of you that follow Kandee Johnson I thought I'd post this here.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/conde-nast-signs-youtube-star-kandee-johnson-1201356797/
> 
> Good for her!!!


  She is so awesome! Good for her


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is so awesome! Good for her


  She's the one that inspired me to go to beauty school. I told her that and she replied to my comment wishing me luck. I think it's so amazing that she's so nice to her fans.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yes, I have tried dermablend but it was a long time ago before I really needed the coverage. However, I do remember using it to conceal my ankle tattoo and it covered it completely. I see you mentioned using KVD, which I previously used as well.* It just seems hard to find something full coverage that doesn't look horrible on my skin*. Maybe I should just stick with MUFE mat velvet.


  This.

  My skin is *super *dry, kind of uneven, and I also have a lot of redness to cover.  Most high coverage foundations emphasize all my fine lines and dry patches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> She's the one that inspired me to go to beauty school. I told her that and she replied to my comment wishing me luck. I think it's so amazing that she's so nice to her fans.


  Agreed, I don't watch youtube all that often. But when I do it has to be someone lovely and genuine.
  She is very genuine and lovely! 
  That was so sweet of her to reply to you.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone here watch Veronica Gorgeois?  I just discovered her and really like her videos.  I feel like I learn a lot!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are bad for my wallet but I love this friendship lmao








  DITTO! Hahaha.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 17, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> For those of you that follow Kandee Johnson I thought I'd post this here.  http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/conde-nast-signs-youtube-star-kandee-johnson-1201356797/  Good for her!!!


  Yes, good for her! She gets so much shade thrown her way all the time. It's  shame. Guess that's what happens when you are that successful.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone here watch Veronica Gorgeois?  I just discovered her and really like her videos.  I feel like I learn a lot!


  I don't, but I'll have to check her out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> DITTO! Hahaha. :hug:


:lol: We get along pretty good lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone here watch Veronica Gorgeois?  I just discovered her and really like her videos.  I feel like I learn a lot!


The name sounds familiar


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> This has been a public service announcement by Anaphora. Beware Sephora Color IQ.


  What a horrific process trying to find the right foundation!!!!  I hope you have better luck going forward!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hi ladies, been busy with work but missing you all. If any of you own laura mercier silk creme foundation, how do you apply it? Any recommendations?







Hello Melrose!  Sorry but I don't have that foundation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 18, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hi ladies, been busy with work but missing you all. If any of you own laura mercier silk creme foundation, how do you apply it? Any recommendations?


  Usually my Sigma F80, but if my skin has any particularly dry patches, I use the beauty blender instead.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 18, 2014)

I got the new Gerard Cosmetics Buttercup lipstick, and it's lovely. This is the last one that will be in collaboration with Jaclyn Hill. It has the best formula out of the four Gerard Cosmetics lipsticks that I have.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> For those of you that follow Kandee Johnson I thought I'd post this here.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/conde-nast-signs-youtube-star-kandee-johnson-1201356797/
> 
> Good for her!!!


  Good for her!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

I got my colourpop lipsticks yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my colourpop lipsticks yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

I hope my white balls update soon!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope my white balls update soon!


 We do hope so too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We do hope so too!


  I want them now!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them now! :silly:


 Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> For those of you that follow Kandee Johnson I thought I'd post this here.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/conde-nast-signs-youtube-star-kandee-johnson-1201356797/
> 
> Good for her!!!


   I'm really happy for her!  Haters have been especially cruel to Kandee---never could understand that.  Ha---well the can suck it now!  GOOD for HER!!!!
   Thanks for sharing that PB!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my colourpop lipsticks yesterday.


    That's very nice---what shades did you get??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them now!


   I hope your balls are well sheltered.  It's freakin cold---just 28 degrees!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> When was your last update?
> 
> Yes we do--- Waiting is no fun
> 
> I hope your balls are well sheltered.  It's freakin cold---just 28 degrees!!!


  They just still say "dispatched to overseas" and when I do it on the USPS site it says "origin post preparing shipment".


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> When was your last update?
> 
> Yes we do--- Waiting is no fun
> 
> I hope your balls are well sheltered.  It's freakin cold---just 28 degrees!!!


  It's 41 here right now!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

It's 10F here. Lol. I hate winter.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's 10F here. Lol. I hate winter.


  Yuck! I'm good usually until it gets below freezing. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my colourpop lipsticks yesterday.


Yay!   





NaomiH said:


> I hope my white balls update soon!


Soon :whip: lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning loves!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning loves!


  Good Morning D!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's 41 here right now!






You must be all hot & perspiring



We'll be lucky if we get to 32 today, and it's going down to 21 tonight.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You must be [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]all hot & perspiring[/COLOR]:hot: [COLOR=0000FF]We'll be lucky if we get to 32 today, and it's going down to 21 tonight.[/COLOR]


 Are you from the north east Meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yuck! I'm good usually until it gets below freezing. lol


  Time to start making soup & hot chocolate!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you from the north east Meddy?


  I am -- frigidville, to be exact!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I am -- frigidville, to be exact!  [/COLOR]:lmao:


 Speaking of dogs, reminds me that I should pick up the doggie from the groomer.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

My sinuses are bad!!! I'm having a nosebleed this am too. I got so many things to do today but I feel sick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Speaking of dogs, reminds me that I should pick up the doggie from the groomer.


  Well, I'm glad I could help out with that!!  What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Send that whipping on over to the postal service will ya? lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning loves!


  Good afternoon, Dollykins!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well, I'm glad I could help out with that!!  What kind of dog do you have?[/COLOR]


 A teddy bear! A bichon frise and Shi Tzu mix


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You must be all hot & perspiring
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be lucky if we get to 32 today, and it's going down to 21 tonight.


  BRRR! It is quite warm here in the ol' office and I had to take off my sweat jacket as I was getting too warm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning D!!


Morning brows!   





charismafulltv said:


> My sinuses are bad!!! I'm having a nosebleed this am too. I got so many things to do today but I feel sick.


I was having them for a month and a half everyday....they suck! My sinuses are bad too


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My sinuses are bad!!! I'm having a nosebleed this am too. I got so many things to do today but I feel sick.


   The heat in your home could be drying your sinuses, thus causing your nose to bleed.  Drink plenty of fluids, use a humidifier and don't pick your nose.
  Feel better!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too!  My dog is even shivering.
> 
> Time to start making soup & hot chocolate!!!


  I think that's what I'll do for lunch today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon, Dollykins!


Morning Naomi 


NaomiH said:


> Send that whipping on over to the postal service will ya? lol


Yes lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My sinuses are bad!!! I'm having a nosebleed this am too. I got so many things to do today but I feel sick.


  Oh no! That used to happen to me a lot in winter when it'd get too warm in the house. Is your heat up too high maybe?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BRRR! It is quite warm here in the ol' office and I had to take off my sweat jacket as I was getting too warm.


  The dog and I are all bundled up in matching sweat shirts w/matching booties.  We look like we belong in a college dorm.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes lol








 woot!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The dog and I are all bundled up in matching sweat shirts w/matching booties.  We look like we belong in a college dorm.


  Oh my that is too cute! I tried to put a sweater on George once when he was small and said never again after that fiasco. Homeboy was not having it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The heat in your home could be drying your sinuses, thus causing your nose to bleed.  Drink plenty of fluids, use a humidifier and don't pick your nose.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Feel better!!!!![/COLOR]


 I got my humidifier on since last night. I think it's just very extreme temps. Indoors it's 70F and outside it's 10F.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The dog and I are all bundled up in matching sweat shirts w/matching booties.  We look like we belong in a college dorm.[/COLOR]:haha:


 LOL. I like to cuddle with him because of his soft fur.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm wishing I skipped Kinky. Having total buyer's remorse. What's happening to me??!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

I love Whoopi Goldberg, anything she does I watch over and over. She is so wonderful! That is all lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm wishing I skipped Kinky. Having total buyer's remorse. What's happening to me??!!


 I got my lipstick yesterday but haven't swatched it yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm wishing I skipped Kinky. Having total buyer's remorse. What's happening to me??!!


Same thing that is happening to me lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same thing that is happening to me lol


 And Im thinking this is a permanent thing. I can't buy just because anymore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my humidifier on since last night. I think it's just very extreme temps. Indoors it's 70F and outside it's *10F.*


   Ouch!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> And Im thinking this is a permanent thing. I can't buy just because anymore.


   Quality trumps quantity.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> And Im thinking this is a permanent thing. I can't buy just because anymore.


It happens to the best of us. I can't either Sassy! I can't buy just because I can anymore.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Ouch!!![/COLOR]


 Told my husband last night hope we had like an enclosed patio that's 50F so that my body can adjust.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love Whoopi Goldberg, anything she does I watch over and over. She is so wonderful! That is all lol


  Yeah, she's pretty great!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, she's pretty great!


 Better than great lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm wishing I skipped Kinky. Having total buyer's remorse. What's happening to me??!!


  That's like me and Salon Rouge, immediate buyer's remorse right there. I look at it everyday and scowl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's like me and Salon Rouge, immediate buyer's remorse right there. I look at it everyday and scowl. :haha:


:lol: I remember the day you bought SR and the hour later when you regretted SR lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember the day you bought SR and the hour later when you regretted SR lol


  Yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I swatched it on my hand while waiting for the girl to grab my Studio Fix oohed and aahed because it's pretty, bought it and was pissed off about buying it by the time I got home not even 30 minutes later.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep! :haha:  I swatched it on my hand while waiting for the girl to grab my Studio Fix oohed and aahed because it's pretty, bought it and was pissed off about buying it by the time I got home not even 30 minutes later. hboy:


:haha: :frenz: :hug: we all have our weaknesses...maybe you could sell SR


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> we all have our weaknesses...maybe you could sell SR


  It's been in my sale thread since like 2 days after I bought it. LOL!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww! That sucks SR is such a pretty color


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww! That sucks SR is such a pretty color


  Oh it's definitely pretty and the formula is pleasant too, I have nothing bad to say about it, but I didn't really want it and bought it on total impulse and just can't force myself to like it. lol


  I'm like the old man in the beginning of the first Lord of The Rings film who scowls at Gandalf as he rolls by in his wagon, smiles when he sees the fireworks and then scowls again.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh it's definitely pretty and the formula is pleasant too, I have nothing bad to say about it, but I didn't really want it and bought it on total impulse and just can't force myself to like it. lol


  Yea I know I hate when that happens


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's been in my sale thread since like 2 days after I bought it. LOL!


Lol no one has bought it. You give great deals.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol no one has bought it. You give great deals.


  Nope! It's still in my box of discards collecting dust.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! It's still in my box of discards collecting dust. :haha:


Lol not good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

D!!!! Did you get a chance to use the colourpop lippies??? Are they really worth the hype???


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  LOL I am gonna say the obvious but yeah Turkey with stuffing, mash potatoes and of course cranberry sauce!!! Wat is yours D!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!!! Did you get a chance to use the colourpop lippies??? Are they really worth the hype???


  Yes!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yes!!


  Did you get the lippie and the corresponding liner mel or just the lipies????. Any fav shades. I am thinking of picking up a few but has no clue which shades are best or if it works standalone without the liner!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  Mashed Potatoes and Turkey


----------



## mel33t (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did you get the lippie and the corresponding liner mel or just the lipies????. Any fav shades. I am thinking of picking up a few but has no clue which shades are best or if it works standalone without the liner!!


  I picked up lippies and shadows. The shadows are unbelievable. So incredibly creamy and pigmented. The lippies are good too, you can use them with out a liner but I'm going to pick some up anyway. :sigh:   Get them!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Get them!!!!


  Thanks Mel. I think I will go by pairs too!! LOL ellarie , I heart this and LBB Lippistix & pencils??? ellarie or bichette I cant decide!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> A teddy bear! A bichon frise and Shi Tzu mix


 Oh they're two really cute breeds.  He/she must be adorable!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


 Usually turkey w/stuffing but I'm not eating carbs...It will be turkey & vegetables for me.  I actually enjoy cooking the meal more than I enjoy eating it...it' delicious but
   I just enjoy all the prep.  How about you Dolly?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  Everything!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D!!!! Did you get a chance to use the colourpop lippies??? Are they really worth the hype???


Yes they are!  





mel33t said:


> Mashed Potatoes and Turkey





Vineetha said:


> LOL I am gonna say the obvious but yeah Turkey with stuffing, mash potatoes and of course cranberry sauce!!! Wat is yours D!!!


I like the greens and turkey lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Usually turkey w/stuffing but I'm not eating carbs...It will be turkey & vegetables for me.  I actually enjoy cooking the meal more than I enjoy eating it...it' delicious but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I just enjoy all the prep.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]How about you Dolly?[/COLOR]


Same. I love cooking the meal and eating comes second. I serve everyone first then watch them eat and give seconds then I serve myself.  But greens and turkey mainly lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Everything!! :haha:


:lol: good answer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yes!!





mel33t said:


> I picked up lippies and shadows. The shadows are unbelievable. So incredibly creamy and pigmented. The lippies are good too, you can use them with out a liner but I'm going to pick some up anyway. :sigh:   Get them!!!!


Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  I don't really have one, I thoroughly dislike Thanksgiving. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't really have one, I thoroughly dislike Thanksgiving. lol


Whhhhy? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whhhhy? Lol


  I've never really liked it, I'm not a fan of Christmas either. I'm a total scrooge. The only holidays I actually do like and look forward to are Halloween and New Years.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Me too!  My dog is even shivering.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Time to start making soup & hot chocolate!!![/COLOR]


   Yum!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never really liked it, I'm not a fan of Christmas either. I'm a total scrooge. The only holidays I actually do like and look forward to are Halloween and New Years.


Lol scrooge :frenz: Halloween is cool. New years idk lol


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  Green beans


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Halloween is cool. New years idk lol


  Total Scrooge, I wouldn't do anything at all if I didn't have nieces and nephews. I think I like NY so much because it symbolizes a fresh start. I always have hopes that the next year will be greater than the last.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess if I had to say something that I like to eat on Thanksgiving it'd be broccoli casserole.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Green beans


:yum:  





NaomiH said:


> Total Scrooge, I wouldn't do anything at all if I didn't have nieces and nephews. I think I like NY so much because it symbolizes a fresh start. I always have hopes that the next year will be greater than the last.


That's a good reason! I like that!  





NaomiH said:


> I guess if I had to say something that I like to eat on Thanksgiving it'd be broccoli casserole.


Sounds good


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've never really liked it, I'm not a fan of Christmas either. I'm a total scrooge. The only holidays I actually do like and look forward to are Halloween and New Years.


  I love Halloween !! it's my favorite time of the year I never cared much about X-mas either until I had my kids they love it!! and it makes me happy to see big smiles on their face.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds good


  Tis pretty tasty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't care for Thanksgiving either I just like to eat the food
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  It's my favorite time too, right when the weather starts getting cooler and you get that lovely crispness to the air. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I started to stop getting excited about X-Mas once I got older and then only looked forward to seeing the kids on X-Mas morning, but the last few years it's just been me, mom and dad and while I enjoy time with them the lack of seeing the kids in the morning opening their presents has just killed the day for me altogether and I just look at it as another day on the calender. I'll usually get a couple phone calls later on in the day from the kids saying thank you for the gifts, but that's about it.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 18, 2014)

I get two Thanksgivings this year. One with my family and one with my boyfriends family on Sunday. I'm fasting this week so my pants will have room :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't care for Thanksgiving either I just like to eat the food :haha:  I love Halloween !! it's my favorite time of the year I never cared much about X-mas either until I had my kids they love it!! and it makes me happy to see big smiles on their face.


Biscuits and gravy is yummy!  





mel33t said:


> I get two Thanksgivings this year. One with my family and one with my boyfriends family on Sunday. I'm fasting this week so my pants will have room :sigh:


:lol: that's a lot of eating lol best of luck


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I get two Thanksgivings this year. One with my family and one with my boyfriends family on Sunday. I'm fasting this week so my pants will have room


  We do the same I spend Thanksgiving with my Husbands family and then the next day with my side of the family


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> that's a lot of eating lol best of luck


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

I love the Christmas Season!  Everything leading up to Christmas! The baking, decorating, shopping (online only) and seeing the kids excited and happy makes it extra special.  I love buying gifts for my friends and family!  I always participate in The Salvation Army Angels at work and  take my kids to buy the gifts for less fortunate children. I'm already in the Chrismas spirit-- I took my daughter to see Santa at the mall this past Sunday to beat the crowds.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm already in the Chrismas spirit-- I took my daughter to see Santa at the mall this past Sunday to beat the crowds.


  WD!! How wonderful you have such a kind heart


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> WD!! How wonderful you have such a kind heart


  So do you brows!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love the Christmas Season!  Everything leading up to Christmas! The baking, decorating, shopping (online only) and seeing the kids excited and happy makes it extra special.  I love buying gifts for my friends and family!  I always participate in The Salvation Army Angels at work and  take my kids to buy the gifts for less fortunate children. I'm already in the Chrismas spirit-- I took my daughter to see Santa at the mall this past Sunday to beat the crowds.


 Oh yay!! That sounds lovely!! You are very sweet & kind person WD!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm already in the Chrismas spirit-- I took my daughter to see Santa at the mall this past Sunday to beat the crowds.


  Love that WD! I've never done the Christmas gifts drive, but I usually do the Coats for Kids every year, it's so nice seeing the kids pick out coats and knowing that they're going to be able to keep warm during the winter months.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love that WD! I've never done the Christmas gifts drive, but I usually do the Coats for Kids every year, it's so nice seeing the kids pick out coats and knowing that they're going to be able to keep warm during the winter months.


  How cute!! that's a great idea to do the Coats for Kids


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 18, 2014)

Christmas is my favorite holiday ever! I just love how we could all get together and give each other love and happiness. We could definitely use more happiness in this world!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How cute!! that's a great idea to do the Coats for Kids


  It makes for a really busy day come distribution day,let me tell you. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> We do the same I spend Thanksgiving with my Husbands family and then the next day with my side of the family


Good thing the rest of my family are bastards... :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> Christmas is my favorite holiday ever! I just love how we could all get together and give each other love and happiness. We could definitely use more happiness in this world!


I agree!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love the Christmas Season!  Everything leading up to Christmas! The baking, decorating, shopping (online only) and seeing the kids excited and happy makes it extra special.  I love buying gifts for my friends and family!  I always participate in The Salvation Army Angels at work and  take my kids to buy the gifts for less fortunate children. I'm already in the Chrismas spirit-- I took my daughter to see Santa at the mall this past Sunday to beat the crowds.


I do the same for the less fortunate. I've gone to the homeless shelter for the past 3 years and given clothes and toys. It breaks my heart to see the children there


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do the same for the less fortunate. I've gone to the homeless shelter for the past 3 years and given clothes and toys. It breaks my heart to see the children there


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do the same for the less fortunate. I've gone to the homeless shelter for the past 3 years and given clothes and toys. It breaks my heart to see the children there


  Yeah, it's really sad. Volunteering at the food bank can be sad sometimes too. There are just far too many people who have to do without and it's just not right.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, it's really sad. Volunteering at the food bank can be sad sometimes too. There are just far too many people who have to do without and it's just not right.


I agree, it isn't right. No one deserves it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do the same for the less fortunate. I've gone to the homeless shelter for the past 3 years and given clothes and toys. It breaks my heart to see the children there


  It breaks my heart too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always tell my kids they should be grateful for what they have


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree, it isn't right. No one deserves it!


  Not at all. So many homeless and people near homelessness and it's just so sad to see. I don't even know how many groups of homeless people I see under bridges grouped together every day. It's sad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Oh we have bastards in our family as well :haha:  Some don't choose to participate oh well their loss It breaks my heart too   I always tell my kids they should be grateful for what they have


Very lucky!    





NaomiH said:


> Not at all. So many homeless and people near homelessness and it's just so sad to see. I don't even know how many groups of homeless people I see under bridges grouped together every day. It's sad.


I won't lie, I've been near homelessness before. At anytime I can be there again.  It's an awful feeling..to actually be there those people deserve so much more. The world should handle those situations better instead of throwing them out like trash


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it.


Hmm as long as it wasn't someone elses order..keep it. That's my opinion. Yea you could contact them amd return it but it'll be destroyed. It is up to you and how you feel. What was the extra product? If you don't mind saying...was it a big item or small?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What was the extra product? If you don't mind saying...was it a big item or small?


  Rather big and also kind of funny since I was thinking of buying something similar (but less expensive) for my mother for Christmas.

  This is it: http://www.sephora.com/prestige-luxe-brush-set-P378130


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But greens and turkey mainly lol


    Sounds goos to me



I usually add one new dish to try each year but I have not yet decided what that will be.  Guess I'd better get on it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Rather big and also kind of funny since I was thinking of buying something similar (but less expensive) for my mother for Christmas.  This is it: http://www.sephora.com/prestige-luxe-brush-set-P378130


Holy shit..pardon my language that's expensive lol!  Wow idk what to do or how to advise you. If it was like a blush or lipstick then ot wouldn't seem so bad keeping. But $125 Idk lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow idk what to do or how to advise you. If it was like a blush or lipstick then ot wouldn't seem so bad keeping. But $125 Idk lol


  Yeah I'm a little torn.  But I don't want it to just be thrown away, you know?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yay!! That sounds lovely!! You are very sweet & kind person WD!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sounds goos to me[/COLOR]:bigthumb: [COLOR=0000FF]I usually add one new dish to try each year but I have not yet decided what that will be.  Guess I'd better get on it![/COLOR]:haha:


Last year I added homemade mac"n"cheese for the kids and they loved it. They want it this year too. Yea you should lol you don't want to be last minute. But I am sure whatever it is will be delicious meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah I'm a little torn.  But I don't want it to just be thrown away, you know?


So keep it   It will be thrown away, they'll be too afraid to resell it.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It will be thrown away, they'll be too afraid to resell it.


  I guess I will.  It's so weird.  Sephora has never messed up my order before and I've ordered from them for years.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I guess I will.  It's so weird.  Sephora has never messed up my order before and I've ordered from them for years.


same, just take it as a big gift from sephora lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Everything!!






Best answer!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  The gravy!  





NaomiH said:


> I guess if I had to say something that I like to eat on Thanksgiving it'd be broccoli casserole.


  That's my husband's favorite! He loves the stuff!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it. [/quote/]  Anaphora,  I would return it if it they weren't going to destroy it.  But knowing that they will-- I would keep it. It would be such a waste.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Anaphora said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it. [/quote/]  Anaphora,  I would return it if it they weren't going to destroy it.  But knowing that they will-- I would keep it. It would be such a waste.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea you should lol you don't want to be last minute. But I am sure whatever it is will be delicious meddy!


   Mac-n-cheese = tradition on our menu.  I will probably add some new vegetarian dish.  Hubs is Jewish and doesn't mix meat and dairy so that 
  has its challenges too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's my husband's favorite! He loves the stuff!


   You guys are making Meddy hungry now!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Mac-n-cheese = tradition on our menu.  I will probably add some [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]new vegetarian dish.  Hubs is Jewish and doesn't mix meat and dairy so that [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  has its challenges too.[/COLOR]


I see, well a vegetarian dish soumds great. Due to my mothers health I need a dish that is vegetarian. I have a few ideas. She has a lot of restrictions.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The gravy! That's my husband's favorite! He loves the stuff!


I could pour gravy on the entire meal lol and I do :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it.


  I would keep it!!! no sense on returning since they will just destroy it..anyways I'm pissed off with Sephora I still haven't got my stuff and the email said I should get it by the 19th so screw them


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I would keep it!!! no sense on returning since they will just destroy it..anyways I'm pissed off with Sephora I still haven't got my stuff and the email said I should get it by the 19th so screw them


  I'm still missing my last order from the VIB sale.  Hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm still missing my last order from the VIB sale.  Hasn't shipped yet.


  This whole VIB sale was a total mess they better send me something free too  JK!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Mac-n-cheese = tradition on our menu.  I will probably add some [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]new vegetarian dish.  Hubs is Jewish and doesn't mix meat and dairy so that [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  has its challenges too.[/COLOR]


  Mac-n-cheese... Oh yeah!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it.


  Definitely keep it.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> This whole VIB sale was a total mess they better send me something free too  JK!! :haha:


 LOL!  I hope you get the free brush set too Brows!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  I hope you get the free brush set too Brows!


I hope so too brows!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V-- our mall had the Frozen theme too!  We got there at 9:45 and Santa didn't come until 11:00.  There already was a long line but my daughter and her friend's mom were about 10th in line.  My daughter bought oreo cookies for Santa


 Oh yay!! Niceee!!! We were like wayy in the back so it really was a long wait. But she enjoys all the characters esp Olaf and swen so she had a blast the whole time looking at the rotating Olaf. She thought he has playing with her so she started singing " peekaboo peekaboo I see you" and then started with all the rest of rhymes she know lol!!! She looks at the pic though and says how she met Santa. So it was all worth it!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL! I hope you get the free brush set too Brows!


  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just want my Almeria blush already


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yay!! Niceee!!! We were like wayy in the back so it really was a long wait. But she enjoys all the characters esp Olaf and swen so she had a blast the whole time looking at the rotating Olaf. She thought he has playing with her so she started singing " peekaboo peekaboo I see you" and then started with all the rest of rhymes she know lol!!! She looks at the pic though and says how she met Santa. So it was all worth it!!


awww how sweet and cute!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I would keep it!!! no sense on returning since they will just destroy it..anyways I'm pissed off with Sephora I still haven't got my stuff and the email said I should get it by the 19th so screw them


 yup!! I did not even call and check with them until yesterday bec I knew there would be backlog but this is ridiculous!! hboy: I have 2 pending!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yup!! I did not even call and check with them until yesterday bec I knew there would be backlog but this is ridiculous!! hboy: I have 2 pending!!


I hope those 2 ship V


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Rather big and also kind of funny since I was thinking of buying something similar (but less expensive) for my mother for Christmas.
> 
> This is it: http://www.sephora.com/prestige-luxe-brush-set-P378130


   Meddy weighing in:  Ii would call Sephora and make arrangements to return it because it would be most unfortunate if an employee were accused of stealing it, and/or the person who should have 
  received it makes that known, but is not believed.

 A similar thing happened to me.  I ordered an item, the item was shipped but I never received it after two whole weeks.  I informed the seller and they sent another item.  Three days later, the original arrived.  I informed the seller and they said, "we appreciate your honesty, and for that we would like you to keep the item".  I slept well that night.  Like you, I questioned what I should do and _that_ was the right decision for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly,  My fave food during thanksgiving is the Sweet potato. I don't care for the turkey because I got sick with eating it in the hospital. My mom in law makes a good Mexican style chillis.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> awww how sweet and cute!


 Lol once she starts with her rhymes she won't stop :haha:   





Dolly Snow said:


> I hope those 2 ship V


 Me too D!! Me too!!! :sigh:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yup!! I did not even call and check with them until yesterday bec I knew there would be backlog but this is ridiculous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Poor V!! I know you placed or order before I did what a shame . I got an email saying I should have my stuff by the 19th which is tomorrow but I checked online and it still has no tracking info


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies I have a moral dilemma.  I got my second to last VIB sale order in today and there's an extra item in it.  I know if I take it in they will just destroy it.  What would you do?  It's not on the packing slip, so I know I didn't pay for it.


I'd say keep it since they're just going to trash it if it gets sent back.  If it'd just end up being resold, I'd say send it back but it just seems so wasteful to send something so pricey back only to be destroyed.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My fave food during thanksgiving is the Sweet potato. I don't care for the turkey because I got sick with eating it in the hospital. My mom in law makes a good Mexican style chillis.


  Mmm!! Mexican style chillis sound good


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mmm!! Mexican style chillis sound good


 It's pretty good. I don't like chillis before until she made them. She added black beans, and some corn chips. She's in Mexico mostly during the colder months and she learns authentic Mexican cooking there.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Poor V!! I know you placed or order before I did what a shame . I got an email saying I should have my stuff by the 19th which is tomorrow but I checked online and it still has no tracking info hboy:


 I did not even get a mail brows!! Lol but I did call them yest and i got 1000 points :haha: but I would rather have my goodies!! ooh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Meddy weighing in:  Ii would call Sephora and make arrangements to return it because it would be most unfortunate if an employee were accused of stealing it, and/or the person who should have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  received it makes that known, but is not believed.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] A similar thing happened to me.  I ordered an item, the item was shipped but I never received it after two whole weeks.  I informed the seller and they sent another item.  Three days later, the original arrived.  I informed the seller and they said, "we appreciate your honesty, and for that we would like you to keep the item".  I slept well that night.  Like you, I questioned what I should do and _that_ was the right decision for me.[/COLOR]


Oh that's a good point, Meddy, I didn't even think of the fact that someone could be accused of theft!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly,  My fave food during thanksgiving is the Sweet potato. I don't care for the turkey because I got sick with eating it in the hospital. My mom in law makes a good Mexican style chillis.


 Chilis & soups!!! I can be very happy with just the two!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

oh that sounds yummy! 





charismafulltv said:


> Dolly,  My fave food during thanksgiving is the Sweet potato. I don't care for the turkey because I got sick with eating it in the hospital. My mom in law makes a good Mexican style chillis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yup!! I did not even call and check with them until yesterday bec I knew there would be backlog but this is ridiculous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Today I received an order that I placed after the sale, but while the VIBR code was still effective.  I got a shipping notice for one of the items that I ordered amid the chaos, 
  and I have one remaining without any info.  I'm wondering if in addition to the volume of orders causing the delay, Sephora is trying to fill items that might have sold out, 
  with new inventory.  For them sold-out = zero revenue so it's in their best interest to fulfill all of the orders that they can.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly,  My fave food during thanksgiving is the Sweet potato. I don't care for the turkey because I got sick with eating it in the hospital. My mom in law makes a good Mexican style chillis.


Yummy sweet potato! With or without marshmallow? I like it without.   Yummy, every year I make tamales for Christmas and posole or menudo! Mexican chillis sound great.    





Vineetha said:


> Lol once she starts with her rhymes she won't stop :haha: Me too D!! Me too!!! :sigh:


 Lol bet she's cute when she's rhyming :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yay!! Niceee!!! We were like wayy in the back so it really was a long wait. But she enjoys all the characters esp Olaf and swen so she had a blast the whole time looking at the rotating Olaf. She thought he has playing with her so she started singing " peekaboo peekaboo I see you" and then started with all the rest of rhymes she know lol!!! She looks at the pic though and says how she met Santa. So it was all worth it!!


  How adorable!  She sounds precious! The things we do to make the little ones happy!  It really is worth it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's pretty good. I don't like chillis before until she made them. She added black beans, and some corn chips. She's in Mexico mostly during the colder months and she learns authentic Mexican cooking there.


Sounds yummy   





Vineetha said:


> I did not even get a mail brows!! Lol but I did call them yest and i got 1000 points :haha: but I would rather have my goodies!! ooh:


1000 points


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very lucky!  I won't lie, I've been near homelessness before. At anytime I can be there again.  It's an awful feeling..to actually be there those people deserve so much more. The world should handle those situations better instead of throwing them out like trash


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Dolly.  :hug: There really should be better systems in place to help people in need. The coats program is expecting to give out about 35k coats this year, that number blew my mind when I heard it earlier.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yay!! Niceee!!! We were like wayy in the back so it really was a long wait. But she enjoys all the characters esp Olaf and swen so she had a blast the whole time looking at the rotating Olaf. She thought he has playing with her so she started singing " peekaboo peekaboo I see you" and then started with all the rest of rhymes she know lol!!! She looks at the pic though and says how she met Santa. So it was all worth it!!


Adorable!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Dolly.  :hug: There really should be better systems in place to help people in need. The coats program is expecting to give out about 35k coats this year, that number blew my mind when I heard it earlier.


It's alright, it makes me who I am. How wonderful 35k coats! If only we could give a million coats away.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my colourpop lipsticks yesterday.


  Aren't they amazing. I bought 5 last week. Flawless and Ellarie are my favs. 





SassyWonder said:


> I'm wishing I skipped Kinky. Having total buyer's remorse. What's happening to me??!!


  No. Say it isn't so. Give it some time. 





Dolly Snow said:


> Same thing that is happening to me lol


  Dolly, no. You too?





Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's favorite thanksgiving dish?


  Definitely the Mac n cheese. 





NaomiH said:


> I guess if I had to say something that I like to eat on Thanksgiving it'd be broccoli casserole.


  There you go. :cheer:





lipstickaholic said:


> Christmas is my favorite holiday ever! I just love how we could all get together and give each other love and happiness. We could definitely use more happiness in this world!


  :agree:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Dolly.  :hug: There really should be better systems in place to help people in need. The coats program is expecting to give out about 35k coats this year, that number blew my mind when I heard it earlier.


  I love the coat program!  I hate to think of anyone freezing out there.  I usually get kids coats for as low was 12 bucks at old navy and Gymboree on Black Friday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol bet she's cute when she's rhyming


 I like it w/o marshmallows too.  I make a casserole that people fight over.  I bake fresh sweet potatoes along w/a banana.  The banana gets VERY sweet when baked.  
  I mix those together and add just a little brown sugar (purpose of banana is to allow you to use less sugar) & maple syrup & BOURBON!!! I top it w/ a streusel topping and 
  bake!!  There are other things in it but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Today I received an order that I placed after the sale, but while the VIBR code was still effective.  I got a shipping notice for one of the items that I ordered amid the chaos,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  and I have one remaining [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]without any info.  I'm wondering if in addition to the volume of orders causing the delay, Sephora is trying to fill items that might have sold out,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  with new inventory.  For them sold-out = zero revenue [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]so it's in their best interest to fulfill all of the orders that they can.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:dunno:


 I am thinking that too!! They must be waiying on an inventory update to fulfil the orders. I do see that my pending order has out of stock items!! :sigh:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's alright, it makes me who I am. How wonderful 35k coats! If only we could give a million coats away.


  Dolly,  I'm glad you're in a better place today!️


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Today I received an order that I placed after the sale, but while the VIBR code was still effective.  I got a shipping notice for one of the items that I ordered amid the chaos,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  and I have one remaining [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]without any info.  I'm wondering if in addition to the volume of orders causing the delay, Sephora is trying to fill items that might have sold out,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  with new inventory.  For them sold-out = zero revenue [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]so it's in their best interest to fulfill all of the orders that they can.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:dunno:


 I hope you get your orders soon Meddy. Btw, have you seen the new collectors item dolce gabbana highlighter?   





Dolly Snow said:


> Yummy sweet potato! With or without marshmallow? I like it without.   Yummy, every year I make tamales for Christmas and posole or menudo! Mexican chillis sound great.  Lol bet she's cute when she's rhyming :lol:


 I love her tamales, I call it Holy Tamales! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love the coat program!  I hate to think of anyone freezing out there.  I usually get kids coats for as low was 12 bucks at old navy and Gymboree on Black Friday.


I love it too, it's such a great cause.  I usually stock up on coats during the after winter sales and keep them aside to donate this time of year.  This year will be my second year volunteering on distribution day.  I also like to get a few blankets here and there to hand out to homeless people I see out in the elements.  No one should have to go without food and warm clothes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I like it w/o marshmallows too.  I make a casserole that people fight over.  I bake fresh sweet potatoes along w/a banana.  The banana gets VERY sweet when baked.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I mix those together and add [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]just a little brown sugar (purpose of banana is to allow you to use less sugar) & maple syrup & BOURBON!!! I top it w/ a streusel topping and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  bake!!  There are other things in it but that's the gist of it.[/COLOR]


I am using this recipe meddy! That sounds so yummy!    





walkingdead said:


> Dolly,  I'm glad you're in a better place today!️


I'm glad too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's alright, it makes me who I am. How wonderful 35k coats! If only we could give a million coats away.


I think that number is just for the Austin  area so hopefully there are a million coats or more being given out across the nation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you get your orders soon Meddy. Btw, have you seen the new collectors item dolce gabbana highlighter?  I love her tamales, I call it Holy Tamales! LOL


Holy tamales lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yummy sweet potato! With or without marshmallow? I like it without.   Yummy, every year I make tamales for Christmas and posole or menudo! Mexican chillis sound great.  Lol bet she's cute when she's rhyming :lol:


 Lol yeah!! She learned all the rhymes by herself from YouTube & Netflix kids lol!!!  





walkingdead said:


> How adorable!  She sounds precious! The things we do to make the little ones happy!  It really is worth it!


 Right?? I am pretty sure we cannot be bothered with such a long queue for any other reason. It's just all worth it to see it made them happy!!!my dad used to be like that!! Take us to everything and those are my fav memories ever!! Even though it's too early for her to remember anything later I want to do the same!!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds yummy 1000 points


  Yup!! It made me happy for like exactly 4 sec 


NaomiH said:


> Adorable!


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that number is just for the Austin  area so hopefully there are a million coats or more being given out across the nation.


Oh good lol that's even better.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope you get your orders soon Meddy. Btw, have you seen the new collectors item dolce gabbana highlighter?  I love her tamales, I call it Holy Tamales! LOL


 Lol!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I like it w/o marshmallows too.  I make a casserole that people fight over.  I bake fresh sweet potatoes along w/a banana.  The banana gets VERY sweet when baked.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I mix those together and add [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]just a little brown sugar (purpose of banana is to allow you to use less sugar) & maple syrup & BOURBON!!! I top it w/ a streusel topping and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  bake!!  There are other things in it but that's the gist of it.[/COLOR]


 Now you are making me hungry !! :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it too, it's such a great cause.  I usually stock up on coats during the after winter sales and keep them aside to donate this time of year.  This year will be my second year volunteering on distribution day.  I also like to get a few blankets here and there to hand out to homeless people I see out in the elements.  No one should have to go without food and warm clothes.


  That's so awesome N!  That's a great idea to get the coats after the winter sales!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it too, it's such a great cause.  I usually stock up on coats during the after winter sales and keep them aside to donate this time of year.  This year will be my second year volunteering on distribution day.  I also like to get a few blankets here and there to hand out to homeless people I see out in the elements.  No one should have to go without food and warm clothes.


 That is really nice Buddy!! Yeah picking up stuff during off season makes a lot of sense too!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it too, it's such a great cause.  I usually stock up on coats during the after winter sales and keep them aside to donate this time of year.  This year will be my second year volunteering on distribution day.  I also like to get a few blankets here and there to hand out to homeless people I see out in the elements.  No one should have to go without food and warm clothes.


  What a BIG heart you have. Thank you for blessing others who are less fortunate than yourself. :urock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now you are making me hungry !!


    I'm going to make my dinner now---chicken & broccoli stir-fry with sesame seeds---YUM!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Blargh, I bought a hot cocoa mix the other day and I do not like it.  They over cinnamoned.  :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love it too, it's such a great cause. I usually stock up on coats during the after winter sales and keep them aside to donate this time of year. This year will be my second year volunteering on distribution day. I also like to get a few blankets here and there to hand out to homeless people I see out in the elements. No one should have to go without food and warm clothes.


   That's so awesome Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Blargh, I bought a hot cocoa mix the other day and I do not like it. They over cinnamoned.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on Nars Almerĺa blush. I hope I can work it I hear its intense!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's so awesome N!  That's a great idea to get the coats after the winter sales!


Thanks WD, I had the idea one day a few years ago on a random Target trip.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol yeah!! She learned all the rhymes by herself from YouTube & Netflix kids lol!!! Right?? I am pretty sure we cannot be bothered with such a long queue for any other reason. It's just all worth it to see it made them happy!!!my dad used to be like that!! Take us to everything and those are my fav memories ever!! Even though it's too early for her to remember anything later I want to do the same!! :haha:


 V ~  your father sound like a great man!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Blargh, I bought a hot cocoa mix the other day and I do not like it.  They over cinnamoned.  :sigh:


 I love cinnamon but too much can ruin an experience.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That is really nice Buddy!! Yeah picking up stuff during off season makes a lot of sense too!!!





Vandekamp said:


> What a BIG heart you have. Thank you for blessing others who are less fortunate than yourself. :urock:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's so awesome Naomi!!![/COLOR]  :kiss:


Thanks guys,it just makes me sad thinking of people, especially kids going without warm clothes so I try to help where I can when I can.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :barf:





SassyWonder said:


> I love cinnamon but too much can ruin an experience.


It got real intense towards the bottom of the cup and I had to chug it down real fast and then drink down a ton of water.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol yeah!! She learned all the rhymes by herself from YouTube & Netflix kids lol!!! Right?? I am pretty sure we cannot be bothered with such a long queue for any other reason. It's just all worth it to see it made them happy!!!my dad used to be like that!! Take us to everything and those are my fav memories ever!! Even though it's too early for her to remember anything later I want to do the same!! Yup!! It made me happy for like exactly 4 sec  :haha:


:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It got real intense towards the bottom of the cup and I had to chug it down real fast and then drink down a ton of water. Lol


  I do the same lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love cinnamon but too much can kill my mouth lol  It is super intense and very very pigmented   I do the same lol


 Im intimidated. Fan brush or duo fiber?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Im intimidated. Fan brush or duo fiber?


  Light hand with a fan brush would work.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love cinnamon but too much can kill my mouth lol  It is super intense and very very pigmented   I do the same lol


I can live without it, but do like a small dash here and there on certain things.  I think if I buy that brand again I'll try to get it without cinnamon if they have it.  I liked the creaminess of it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It got real intense towards the bottom of the cup and I had to chug it down real fast and then drink down a ton of water.  Lol


 I made some sweet potato pies the other night and accidentally added too much. I threw them away. Major bummer!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Light hand with a fan brush would work.


 Thanks Dolly Love!:bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can live without it, but do like a small dash here and there on certain things. I think if I buy that brand again I'll try to get it without cinnamon if they have it. I liked the creaminess of it.


  What brand? I am currently looking for new brands of hot chocolate.
  I tried this brand, I can't remember the name. But it was a mint hot cocoa, and it tasted just like an andes mint..I love those!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly Love!


  Anytime sassy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did not even get a mail brows!! Lol but I did call them yest and i got 1000 points :haha: but I would rather have my goodies!! ooh:


 Well that's good they gave you 1000 points . Yea I just want my goodies too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yummy sweet potato! With or without marshmallow? I like it without.   Yummy, every year I make tamales for Christmas and posole or menudo! Mexican chillis sound great.  Lol bet she's cute when she's rhyming :lol:


 Mmm!! I love tamales and Pozole


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate when I do stuff like that! Few weeks ago I grabbed the wrong measuring spoon and added a tablespoon of salt to my cookie dough instead of a teaspoon. Bleh! 





SassyWonder said:


> I made some sweet potato pies the other night and accidentally added too much. I threw them away. Major bummer!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Nars Almerĺa blush. I hope I can work it I hear its intense!


 ompom: Let me know how you like it you'll probably get yours before me lmao!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What brand? I am currently looking for new brands of hot chocolate. I tried this brand, I can't remember the name. But it was a mint hot cocoa, and it tasted just like an andes mint..I love those!


It's Dagoba organic drinking chocolate.  I love adding peppermint schnapps or mint Baileys to my hot chocolate.  Yum!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's Dagoba organic drinking chocolate.  I love adding peppermint schnapps or mint Baileys to my hot chocolate.  Yum!


 Mmm!! Baileys I had that this weekend with some  Jameson it was yummy made me feel all warm and fuzzy lmao!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Nars Almerĺa blush. I hope I can work it I hear its intense!


  I have it and I like it. I am NC-43 for reference.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's Dagoba organic drinking chocolate. I love adding peppermint schnapps or mint Baileys to my hot chocolate. Yum!


  That sounds so good Naomi. I am writing it down to try.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ompom: Let me know how you like it you'll probably get yours before me lmao!!


 I ordered from Nars I couldn't find it on the Sephora site. I will definitely let you know! I just got the shipping notice for my last dale order. Finally!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have it and I like it. I am NC-43 for reference.


 How do you apply it Vande?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mmm!! Baileys I had that this weekend with some  Jameson it was yummy made me feel all warm and fuzzy lmao!!


I love me some Baileys, besides wine, it's one of the only alcoholic beverages I make sure to always have on hand.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best in town are made at my house lol  That sounds so good Naomi. I am writing it down to try.


It is! Just take your favorite hot cocoa mix and add Baileys mint liqueur to it and top with whipped cream.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What brand? I am currently looking for new brands of hot chocolate. I tried this brand, I can't remember the name. But it was a mint hot cocoa, and it tasted just like an andes mint..I love those!


  I like William-Sonoma's hot chocolate.   http://www.williams-sonoma.com/search/results.html?landingPageString=1&words=Hot+chocolate


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It is! Just take your favorite hot cocoa mix and add Baileys mint liqueur to it and top with whipped cream.








 well well looks like I need to make a trip to the store lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best in town are made at my house lol  That sounds so good Naomi. I am writing it down to try.


 What's your address ?? :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


>


  You had me at Peppermint Bark hot chocolate


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> How do you apply it Vande?


  I like it. It reach for it at least 1-2 times a week. But I have to admit that my ultimate favorite is the Guerlain bronzer. I wear it 4-5 times a week. It is pricey ($70) but so worth it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm going to make my dinner now---chicken & broccoli stir-fry with sesame seeds---YUM!!![/COLOR]


 I'll follow this recipe, the banana idea is awesome.  





SassyWonder said:


> I just pulled the trigger on Nars Almerĺa blush. I hope I can work it I hear its intense!


 I'm NC45, love it! It's not as intense as the couer batant last year. I use a thick fan brush with natural goat hair.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I like it. It reach for it at least 1-2 times a week. But I have to admit that my ultimate favorite is the Guerlain bronzer. I wear it 4-5 times a week. It is pricey ($70) but so worth it.


 I do the same thing too vandekamp, and I alternate the Guerlain balls with Nars Unlawful added as a highlight blush


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> How do you apply it Vande?


  Sorry. I must be tired. I did not read it correctly the first time. I apply it with Sephora bronzing brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Im intimidated. Fan brush or duo fiber?


    Try _both_ to see which you're most comfortable.  I find I have less control w/the fan brush for blush--I'm just awkward with it because the width is more than my cheek 
   span---where I want to place the blush.  I also have a harder time picking up blush with the fan brush.  The MAC 188 duo fibre brush is good for use with highly 
   pigmented blushes because it tends to hold less product.  I find it easier to control because it's smaller.  You may not have any of these issues whatsoever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 :lol: what's up D


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: what's up D


You ever feel like dancing V :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You ever feel like dancing V :lol:


 Lol yes!!! Sooo happy that you are in a dancing mood!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm NC45, love it! It's not as intense as the couer batant last year. I use a thick fan brush with natural goat hair.


   I'll give you the entire recipe.  It really is amazing and you don't taste the banana.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 





This is the cutest thing!!!  You go girl.  This is "After Dark with Dolly."


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's Dagoba organic drinking chocolate. I love adding peppermint schnapps or mint Baileys to my hot chocolate. Yum!


    Have you ever tried Rumpelmintz---it's also peppermint.   I love that---so, so good that way w/whipped cream and a Peppernint Pole---that's a peppermint stick dipped in dark chocolate.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'll give you the entire recipe.  It really is amazing and you don't taste the banana.  [/COLOR]


 Yipee!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol yes!!! Sooo happy that you are in a dancing mood!!!


I had a little nap that's why lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  :lol: This is the cutest thing!!!  You go girl.  This is "After Dark with Dolly."[/COLOR]


:lmao: oh I like that


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm NC45, love it! It's not as intense as the couer batant last year. I use a thick fan brush with natural goat hair.


 Coeur Battant is off the charts pretty and pigmented!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

D I was finally going to place that color pop order & I am unable to add ellarie to the cart! :dunno: Pitch, leather and ellarie sounds good??? :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> D I was finally going to place that color pop order & I am unable to add ellarie to the cart! :dunno: Pitch, leather and ellarie sounds good??? :haha:


How weird! Yes those choices are great!


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Pitch, leather and ellarie sounds good???


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 18, 2014)

I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


  YAY!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now! :stars:


Yay! So happy for you...CELEBRATE!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 18, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am, hehe.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now! :stars:


  That's amazing!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


  YAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so happy to hear the great news, now it's time for you to celebrate!!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Best in town are made at my house lol
> 
> That sounds so good Naomi. I am writing it down to try.


  lol, I wanna go to your house Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> lol, I wanna go to your house Dolly


You are invited lol


----------



## tirurit (Nov 19, 2014)

Random post:

  I could kill my dog and my father right now!

  Yesterday my dog escaped and my father couldn't find him. The police picked him up and they phoned this morning (he has a chip with our data). I just went to pick him up. Cost of his excursion? 300€! Merry xmas!!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


  That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Random post:  I could kill my dog and my father right now!  Yesterday my dog escaped and my father couldn't find him. The police picked him up and they phoned this morning (he has a chip with our data). I just went to pick him up. Cost of his excursion? 300€! Merry xmas!!


holy moly!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now! :stars:


  That is amazing news!!!! :stars:


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

Is anyone going to go for the Anastasia single eye shadows? I like them, but at $40 for four, that's a lot without being able to swatch them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone going to go for the Anastasia single eye shadows? I like them, but at $40 for four, that's a lot without being able to swatch them.


Anastasia shadows are amazing! Maybe, I feel like the deal isn't that great but worth it..probably


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anastasia shadows are amazing! Maybe, I feel like the deal isn't that great but worth it..probably


  I really do like the two palettes I have from her. They're great quality!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now! :stars:


 Yay! Such a great news!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's my husband's favorite! He loves the stuff!


  I could eat it all the time, but we only ever do it on T-Day and X-mas so no one gets sick of it. lol


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Nov 19, 2014)

You too Dolly!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought this at IKEA yesterday for my makeup: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60218015/

  Now I get the joy of putting it together today.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bought this at IKEA yesterday for my makeup: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60218015/
> 
> Now I get the joy of putting it together today.


  Oh that's nice! Hopefully it isn't too much of a pain to get together.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


  That's wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

You too Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Have you ever tried Rumpelmintz---it's also peppermint.   I love that---so, so good that way w/whipped cream and a Peppernint Pole---that's a peppermint stick dipped in dark chocolate.


  I have not tried that, but I'm Googling now. Sounds tasty!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You ever feel like dancing V


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Meryl Streep + Johnny Depp = must see


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bought this at IKEA yesterday for my makeup: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60218015/  Now I get the joy of putting it together today.


  Oh I want to see pictures when you're finished! I've also been thinking about getting a chest of drawers for my makeup.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh I want to see pictures when you're finished! I've also been thinking about getting a chest of drawers for my makeup.


  I'll make sure to post one! It was more expensive than other options but looks perfect for makeup.

  I also got two packs of these for the bigger drawers: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20250804/#/60192633


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meryl Streep + Johnny Depp = must see


  I'm so excited for that! And Big Eyes! And Unbroken! And Mocking jay!   And MOST IMPORTANTLY THE HOBBIT!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> And MOST IMPORTANTLY THE HOBBIT!!!!!!!


  I'm real excited about Mockingjay, I'm taking the kiddos to see it and definitely most importantly is The Hobbit, it's going to be SO GOOD! I'm going to have to Google the other two.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meryl Streep + Johnny Depp = must see



Ooo, I want to see it.  I'll go on cheap movie night maybe when it comes out. ($5 Tuesdays)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Ooo, I want to see it.  I'll go on cheap movie night maybe when it comes out. ($5 Tuesdays)


  Oh $5 Tuesdays sounds awesome, I'm going to have to see if we have that around here. I've been taking advantage of the early bird deal the last few times I've gone, it's like $4 cheaper than going in the evening!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now!


   I couldn't be happier for you Novocainedreams.  Your Thanksgiving will have a whole new meaning this year.  I wish you continued victory over cancer and hope that your 
  primary disorder is well managed, allowing you to live the best possible life.  This truly i_s_ cause for celebration!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh I like that


  It could be a radio show right?   'Dolly After Dark.'


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love her tamales, I call it Holy Tamales! LOL


 Thank you Charisma! 

 No I haven't seen The D & G highlighter.  My first instinct was to run and take a look but then I threw on the brakes.  Within the past few weeks I have purchased the Chanel holiday highlighter, four canisters of balls, plus one on on its way to Meddy, that Guerlain holiday Iridescent Perfumed Powder, and over the past few days I've ordered Becca Topaz and Burberry Gold Glow Luminising Powder.  I don't DESERVE anymore highlighters.

Oh heck---can't hurt to just look


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Random post:
> 
> I could kill my dog and my father right now!
> 
> Yesterday my dog escaped and my father couldn't find him. The police picked him up and they phoned this morning (he has a chip with our data). I just went to pick him up. Cost of his excursion? 300€! Merry xmas!!


   Oh no. That's steep at any time but especially now.   I'm glad you got your dog back---sounds like your father will be 'in the dog house' ...sorry I couldn't resist the opportunity.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meryl Streep + Johnny Depp = must see


 I'm excited for this too!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

@rocksteadybaby 

  Happy Wednesday Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Hot-Charlie-Hunnam-Pictures-36111234


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @rocksteadybaby
> 
> Happy Wednesday Brows!
> 
> ...


  Yummy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Wednesday to you !! Did you see last nights episode?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, I'm WAY behind in that show. I watched it religiously up until season 3 ended and then fell real behind after that. I'm trying to play catch up with it now though.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, I'm WAY behind in that show. I watched it religiously up until season 3 ended and then fell real behind after that. I'm trying to play catch up with it now though.


  You really need to catch up !! I'm not going to ruin it but let me just say it's getting really good


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You really need to catch up !! I'm not going to ruin it but let me just say it's getting really good


  I know! I don't know why I ever allowed myself to fall so behind because I love that show. I suck!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know! I don't know why I ever allowed myself to fall so behind because I love that show. I suck!


  It's ok it happens I did the samething with walking dead I need to catch up I fell behind


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> It's ok it happens I did the samething with walking dead I need to catch up I fell behind


  Alright, you catch up on TWD and I'll catch up on SOA.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meryl Streep + Johnny Depp = must see


I have to see it!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It could be a radio show right?   'Dolly After Dark.'[/COLOR]


Lol I need a co host


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Alright peeps, I've decided I'm going to get a total of 6 of the new Tom Ford minis in two rounds. My only problem is narrowing my list down to 6 of them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright, you catch up on TWD and I'll catch up on SOA.








no kidding!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hug:


:hug: Naomi have you seen Peaky Blinders?  I'm obsessed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright peeps, I've decided I'm going to get a total of 6 of the new Tom Ford minis in two rounds. My only problem is narrowing my list down to 6 of them. :haha:


oke: 6


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm obsessed.


  No! Remind me of it later after I get caught up on the 90490980893047 shows I'm currently playing massive catch up on.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright peeps, I've decided I'm going to get a total of 6 of the new Tom Ford minis in two rounds. My only problem is narrowing my list down to 6 of them. :haha:


 It's a tough thing to narrow down your list


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 6


  I'm getting 6, but I don't know which 6 to get! lol
  I want the little set of 3 packaging.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh no it's a BBC show! I have a weakness for Brit shows, they're always so damn good!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a tough thing to narrow down your list


  Real tough! Why did they have to launch 50 all at once?


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm obsessed.


  I've only watched 2 or 3? episodes because hubs and I have Netflix ADD, but I've loved what I've seen so far. There's something about Cillian Murphy that I just love.

  We started watching American Horror Story and just finished the first season, but now we have that, SoA, Dexter, Supernatural, uh...lots of other shows to binge watch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No! Remind me of it later after I get caught up on the 90490980893047 shows I'm currently playing massive catch up on. :lol:


Alright lol...you will love it!   





NaomiH said:


> Oh no it's a BBC show! I have a weakness for Brit shows, they're always so damn good!


they just put season 2 on netflix


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> they just put season 2 on netflix


  It's been added to my queue.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I've only watched 2 or 3? episodes because hubs and I have Netflix ADD, but I've loved what I've seen so far. There's something about Cillian Murphy that I just love.  We started watching American Horror Story and just finished the first season, but now we have that, SoA, Dexter, Supernatural, uh...lots of other shows to binge watch.


Keep watching lol it's very good


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I've only watched 2 or 3? episodes because hubs and I have Netflix ADD, but I've loved what I've seen so far. There's something about Cillian Murphy that I just love.
> 
> We started watching American Horror Story and just finished the first season, but now we have that, SoA, Dexter, Supernatural, uh...lots of other shows to binge watch.


  I'm desperately trying to catch up on Dexter, Supernatural and SoA as well as well as several other shows. I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's been added to my queue. :haha:


:wink: Good. Tom Hardy is in season 2, he looks mighty fine lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good. Tom Hardy is in season 2, he looks mighty fine lol


  Oh what's that? You've moved on from Hiddleston over to Hardy? Looks like I need to go console Mr. Hiddleston.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh what's that? You've moved on from Hiddleston over to Hardy? Looks like I need to go console Mr. Hiddleston.


No I have not :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Real tough! Why did they have to launch 50 all at once?


  One from each set Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> One from each set Buddy!!!


  But that'll make 10, Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No I have not


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: Naomi have you seen Peaky Blinders?  I'm obsessed.


  I love Peaky Blinders!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But that'll make 10, Buddy!


  Lol I am ignoring the coral set (cant buy a coral without trying on and they look weird), skipping silver to blacks and then i dont know


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I am ignoring the coral set (cant buy a coral without trying on and they look weird), skipping silver to blacks and then i dont know


  Same here, corals have a way of looking straight clowntacular on me if I'm not careful.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

I think I will go with these:

  Set 1: Liam, Wes and Jack
  Set 2: Giacomo, Pavlos and Omar??? (This set will keep changing lol)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I will go with these:
> 
> Set 1: Liam, Wes and Jack
> Set 2: Giacomo, Pavlos and Omar??? (This set will keep changing lol)


  Nice list! I think Wes and Jack are gonna go fast! I hope we get swatches soon, I want a better look at Sebastian.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nice list! I think Wes and Jack are gonna go fast! I hope we get swatches soon, I want a better look at Sebastian.


  I also want to see the actual size! I dont like thinner bullets since they have a tendency to break at the base!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:lmao:   





mel33t said:


> I love Peaky Blinders!!!


So effing good    





Vineetha said:


> I think I will go with these:  Set 1: Liam, Wes and Jack Set 2: Giacomo, Pavlos and Omar??? (This set will keep changing lol)


I want one set...but I have 4 on the list lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I also want to see the actual size! I dont like thinner bullets since they have a tendency to break at the base!!!


  I think that have been a few pics of them compared to the regular size ones haven't there? I hope T and Karen get samples and post soon before next week.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Buddy Look who is here!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Look who is here!!! :yaay:


So prett V..enjoy


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So prett V..enjoy


  Thanks D!! It looks a tad more shimmery than I thought it would be but I will only know for ure once I actually use it!! But oh it looks soooo pretty!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Look who is here!!!


  Pretty!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Look who is here!!!


 


  Can't wait to hear what you think of them Buddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D!! It looks a tad more shimmery than I thought it would be but I will only know for ure once I actually use it!! But oh it looks soooo pretty!!!


Let us know how it goes V. They look like delicate pearls :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of them Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  That was my silent reaction to seeing your balls posted.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe I'll get my balls by week's end since we only ordered a day apart from each other!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I'll get my balls by week's end since we only ordered a day apart from each other!


  I think it will be there today or tomm too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

So I showed my mother the Cinderella trailer........she loves Cinderella...but not this one! :lmao: She thinks the movie looks great but she is all judgey about the Cinderella lol She loves Cate though! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think it will be there today or tomm too!!!


  I sure hope so!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She loves Cate though!


  Cate is flawless and can do no wrong!




  Except Babel.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Cate is flawless and can do no wrong!     Except Babel.


She is a true talent


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS SHOW!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She is a true talent


  She really is, I just adore her.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS SHOW!


  yippeee!!!! love most of the BBC one shows!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yippeee!!!! love most of the BBC one shows!!!


  So do I, they're so good and Luther is one of my favs!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Guess I'll need to go to London around March and bring my stalking shoes.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I'll need to go to London around March and bring my stalking shoes.


 :haha: naughty in March


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> naughty in March


  Real naughty.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in search of a good setting powder what do you ladies recommend?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS SHOW!ompom:


:yum:  





NaomiH said:


> Guess I'll need to go to London around March and bring my stalking shoes.


:lmao: come on


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm in search of a good setting powder what do you ladies recommend?


hard pick...um I use this old lady smelling one sometimes lol but mainly I use careblend pressed powder


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm in search of a good setting powder what do you ladies recommend?


  I liked the Kryolan anti shine pretty well and am currently using MAC' Prep nn Prime loose transparent powder, it's pretty okay.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hard pick...um I use this old lady smelling one sometimes lol but mainly I use careblend pressed powder


  I really like the careblend powder too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked the Kryolan anti shine pretty well and am currently using MAC' Prep nn Prime loose transparent powder, it's pretty okay.


I need to try those!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm in search of a good setting powder what do you ladies recommend?


  I like the NARS Loose powder Brows, The MUFE Transparent pressed powder is also nice.
  If you are in the mood to splurge,some really good options arethe Givenchy Prisme Libres and Le Prisme Visages!! I also really really like Guerlain Les Voilettes Pressed Powders!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I like the NARS Loose powder Brows, The MUFE Transparent pressed powder is also nice.
> If you are in the mood to splurge,some really good options arethe Givenchy Prisme Libres and Le Prisme Visages!! I also really really like Guerlain Les Voilettes Pressed Powders!!!


  I was looking at the Nars loose power I'm really tempted to grab that one seems like it has pretty good reviews also which is a plus


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try those!


  I liked the Kryolan better than the MAC one. I want to try the MUFE HD next.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was looking at the Nars loose power I'm really tempted to grab that one seems like it has pretty good reviews also which is a plus


  It is a nice option and it will last you a loooong time too even if you use it daily!! The powder is very finley milled and hard to go overboard with!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked the Kryolan better than the MAC one. I want to try the MUFE HD next.


I have a sample of the MUFE HD and haven't opened it yet. I should soon. I've been waiting and waiting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I need a co host






This gave me a big belly laugh.  Did you ever see the movie, 'Play Misty For Me' ?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

I wish there was a place on Specktra where I could list the products I have and someone could give me an idea for a look. I suck at putting looks together.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a sample of the MUFE HD and haven't opened it yet. I should soon. I've been waiting and waiting.


 By itself or did you get the Sephora Glitz and Glam kit this year? There's a tiny one in there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Bought this at IKEA yesterday for my makeup: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60218015/
> 
> Now I get the joy of putting it together today.


   That's so great !  have fun organizing your stash.  PERFECT!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a sample of the MUFE HD and haven't opened it yet. I should soon. I've been waiting and waiting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have not tried that, but I'm Googling now. Sounds tasty!


 It's great in hot chocolate.  I keep it in the freezer.  Also good over ice cream---mixed it in dark chocolate sauce..YUM.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a sample of the MUFE HD and haven't opened it yet. I should soon. I've been waiting and waiting.


  I heard the MUFE HD is a great one to use


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's great in hot chocolate.  I keep it in the freezer.  Also good over ice cream---mixed it in dark chocolate sauce..YUM.


  Sounds delicious! I'll have to get a bottle soon!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Now with all this talk I want hot chocolate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'll make sure to post one! It was more expensive than other options but looks perfect for makeup.
> 
> I also got two packs of these for the bigger drawers: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20250804/#/60192633


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Alright peeps, I've decided I'm going to get a total of 6 of the new Tom Ford minis in two rounds. My only problem is narrowing my list down to 6 of them.


   I MIGHT get one set.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Now with all this talk I want hot chocolate.


  Me too! Can't wait to go home.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I MIGHT get one set.


  Which ones are you eyeing, Meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Look who is here!!!


 Yay  



Your balls look wonderful Vee!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! Can't wait to go home.


 I'm at home! ... with no hot chocolate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of them Buddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm at home! ... with no hot chocolate.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm at home! ... with no hot chocolate.


  Oh bummer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Which ones are you eyeing, Meddy?


   No clue---I'm struggling because I have so much lipstick right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm wearing my Rouge G, Gipsy---pure orange love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]This gave me a big belly laugh.  Did you ever see the movie, 'Play Misty For Me' ?[/COLOR]


No I haven't. .what's it about?   





Anaphora said:


> I wish there was a place on Specktra where I could list the products I have and someone could give me an idea for a look. I suck at putting looks together.


Imagination babe. I have no talent but I think the looks I do are pretty good. It takes confidence and if you think it looks good then it will   When in doubt smoke it out  a smokey eye using any color is always in season!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No clue---I'm struggling because I have so much lipstick right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gipsy! I'm glad you like her! She shall be mine sometime in the near future!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

I need to spend $62 more dollars to become VIB so I'm trying to think what I need


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I need to spend $62 more dollars to become VIB so I'm trying to think what I need


  Get some balls, Brows! Or a Rouge G!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Get some balls, Brows! Or a Rouge G!


  I don't know those are some expensive balls


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yay  [/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Your balls look wonderful Vee!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks!! It has a layer of powder at the bottom but nothing alarming!!! :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know those are some expensive balls :haha:


But worth it lol they are the best and softest balls you'll ever have on your face


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know those are some expensive balls :haha:


 :haha: pick some new audacious lippies brows!! You wanted liv right??


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know those are some expensive balls


  Yes they are but that one item would put you 8 bucks shy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or maybe 2 new Nars lippies?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But worth it lol they are the best and softest balls you'll ever have on your face








 I love my balls!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But worth it lol they are the best and softest balls you'll ever have on your face


  Hmm!! Soft balls for my face so tempting


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> pick some new audacious lippies brows!! You wanted liv right??


  I got Liv still waiting for her from VIB sale . I'm thinking of getting the Nars powder


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love my balls!


  I know I just don't have the courage to get balls yet


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know I just don't have the courage to get balls yet


  I feel you, it took me over a year to finally get some balls and when I hit submit on that order couldn't believe I actually did it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

I do think everyone needs at least 1 Rouge G in their stash though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hmm!! Soft balls for my face so tempting


Tempting :lol:   





NaomiH said:


> I do think everyone needs at least 1 Rouge G in their stash though.


I'm excited to try them


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

I was thinking of trying Becca shimmering skin perfector does anyone love them?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying Becca shimmering skin perfector does anyone love them?


  Oh yes, I love Moonstone. They're very pigmented and buttery. A little goes a long way!! Try the beach tints! The little pits with color and the liquid highlighters mixed in. Those are amazing as well!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying Becca shimmering skin perfector does anyone love them?


 Oh yes!! Opal :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yes!! Opal


  I know!! I was thinking opal or Moonstone both look dreamy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried Philosophy the shower products? I've tried the facial cleansers and lotions..but not the 3 in 1


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Look who is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think this might be what I didn't like about the trailer. I'm not crazy about the cast choice for Cinderella. Though Robb Stark... yum


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When in doubt smoke it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   A late night radio DJ played by Clint Eastwood---had a date from hell w/a crazy woman who's obsessed w/ him.  It's his radio voice that made me think of Dolly After 
  Dark...I could hear this voice in my head.  This woman would always call in and ask him to* "Play Misty for Me"*.  Rent the movie or see if it's available via Hulu or 
  something.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  A late night radio DJ played by Clint Eastwood---had a date from hell w/a crazy woman who's obsessed w/ him.  It's his radio voice that made me think of Dolly After[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Dark...I could hear this voice in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]my head.  This woman would always call in and ask him to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*"Play Misty for Me"*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF].  Rent the movie or see if it's available via Hulu or[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  something.[/COLOR]


I'm going to look for it lol it sounds good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't help but look forward to Chris Pine as Charming... *swoon*  I never go to the movies in the evening. Way too expensive. I always have to buy popcorn so any bit I can save, I do.   Oh how I envy you. I wish I could watch Asylum again not knowing what was going to happen.   Those are gorgeous! Now I want some balls!   I think this might be what I didn't like about the trailer. I'm not crazy about the cast choice for Cinderella. Though Robb Stark... yum


She could have been better picked but maybe she'll be better than I expect.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

:shock: :thud: oh man this looks gooooood!! http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :thud: oh man this looks gooooood!! http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


Yes V it does :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes V it does :thud:


 The swatches and the shades both look pretty awesome D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The swatches and the shades both look pretty awesome D!!


But do we need it?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I heard the MUFE HD is a great one to use


 Yes, I received a sample and used it on my clients. I personally used Fyrinnae Hollywood sorcery.   





rocksteadybaby said:


> I was thinking of trying Becca shimmering skin perfector does anyone love them?


 I love them, I have opal, moonstone and the bronze perfector


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But do we need it?


 Oh it looks so pretty though D!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh it looks so pretty though D!!!!!


And I do love matte shadows


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm desperately trying to catch up on Dexter, Supernatural and SoA as well as well as several other shows. I'm overwhelmed. :shock:


  Nice thing to be overwhelmed with, though


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :thud: oh man this looks gooooood!! http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


  That looks gorgeous! I don't feel like I need it but it might be a great gift.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation? I know it's light on coverage, but apparently is amazing on super dry skin, so if I paired it with a good concealer it could very well be my winter miracle.  ASOS has it for $20.  I'm wondering if it's worth a shot or if I should try something else like L'oreal Lumi foundation first.  Ahhhhhh, I HATE FOUNDATION.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

In other news I'm halfway done assembling my chest of drawers all by myself.  I'm proud but ready to be done!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> In other news I'm halfway done assembling my chest of drawers all by myself.  I'm proud but ready to be done!


  Awesome!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I do love matte shadows


 More fun :haha: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/sonia-kashuk-holiday-2014/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Anyone have experience with Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation? I know it's light on coverage, but apparently is amazing on super dry skin, so if I paired it with a good concealer it could very well be my winter miracle.  ASOS has it for $20.  I'm wondering if it's worth a shot or if I should try something else like L'oreal Lumi foundation first.  Ahhhhhh, I HATE FOUNDATION.


 I have used the healthy mix one but not this!! Bourjois foundations are usually nice though a bit more watery maybe!! I feel like if coverage was the only issue, you could go for the nars sheer glow itself after covering the redness using Mufe or it cosmetics concealers!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/sonia-kashuk-holiday-2014/


  Oh darn it lol that eye palette though


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh darn it lol that eye palette though :eyelove:


 That and the brush set looks really nice!! Lol I should close the net and go meditate now :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That and the brush set looks really nice!! Lol I should close the net and go meditate now


  I didn't expect it to look so good lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That and the brush set looks really nice!! Lol I should close the net and go meditate now :lol:


  Hahaha


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes, I received a sample and used it on my clients. I personally used Fyrinnae Hollywood sorcery.  I love them, I have opal, moonstone and the bronze perfector


 I think I'm going to get Opal I need a pretty highligter :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think I'm going to get Opal I need a pretty highligter :eyelove:


 Awesome choice brows!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome choice brows!!


 I want to be a highlight queen like you :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have used the healthy mix one but not this!! Bourjois foundations are usually nice though a bit more watery maybe!! I feel like if coverage was the only issue, you could go for the nars sheer glow itself after covering the redness using Mufe or it cosmetics concealers!!


  Sheer Glow's coverage was too light, yes, and the color match was beautiful, but I found it looked a little flaky on my cheeks.  They're super dry no matter what I do,


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I want to be a highlight queen like you :haha:


 :lol: you are on the right path brows!' Becca highlighters are really good!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sheer Glow's coverage was too light, yes, and the color match was beautiful, but I found it looked a little flaky on my cheeks.  They're super dry no matter what I do,


I like sheer glow, with a beauty blender the finish is amazing and dryness doesn't happen


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice thing to be overwhelmed with, though


Definitely!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Sheer Glow's coverage was too light, yes, and the color match was beautiful, but I found it looked a little flaky on my cheeks.  They're super dry no matter what I do,


 Oh  sheer glow is one foundation that I thought would be really good on dry skin!!





Dolly Snow said:


> I like sheer glow, with a beauty blender the finish is amazing and dryness doesn't happen


 I like it too!! I prefer beauty blender or fingers for the application of sheer glow!!That looks flawless than using a brush!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely!


  Where are you in Dexter and Supernatural?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Where are you in Dexter and Supernatural?


Season 4 of Dexter I think and only season two of Supernatural. Those two have been on the back burner for a few months.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like sheer glow, with a beauty blender the finish is amazing and dryness doesn't happen


  Maybe I'll try it again.  I used it with a flat top brush before.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

I might add that's I had already seen Dexter seasons 1-4 but it had been so long that I didn't remember anything so I started over from season 1 to get reacquainted with the show.  Lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


  I sorta maybe bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and it shipped already!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh  sheer glow is one foundation that I thought would be really good on dry skin!! I like it too!! I prefer beauty blender or fingers for the application of sheer glow!!That looks flawless than using a brush!!!


Me too, I've been reaching more and more for my beauty blender.  





NaomiH said:


> I might add that's I had already seen Dexter seasons 1-4 but it had been so long that I didn't remember anything so I started over from season 1 to get reacquainted with the show.  Lol


I've never seen Dexter..but I do that with shows too, rewatch for a better visual lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> But do we need it?


  YOU NEED IT!!! Hahaha...well I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I sorta maybe bought it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Awesome!!!! It looks really awesome and I am VERY tempted!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That eyeshadow palette is so awesome looking and the brushes look live too, although I bought a ton of brushes recently, the SK anniversary set and some Sigma eye sets/ YOU NEED IT!!! Hahaha...well I'll let you know when I get it. :haha:


Lol you deserve it! Let me know if it is worth it...or skip it


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome!!!! It looks really awesome and I am VERY tempted!!!
> I wanted the first one a lot and missed out so I figured I would check this one out...and so far the swatches I've seen are pretty good.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I will! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :thud: oh man this looks gooooood!! http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


:fluffy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I wanted the first one a lot and missed out so I figured I would check this one out...and so far the swatches I've seen are pretty good. I will! Can't wait to get it!


When are you buying it?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  LOL I thought you liked it  Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL I thought you liked it  Buddy!!!


I liked it better before I saw the swatches! :fluffy:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Season 4 of Dexter I think and only season two of Supernatural. Those two have been on the back burner for a few months.  Lol


  Expect Dexter to start going downhill and Supernatural gets better. I love both, though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked it better before I saw the swatches! :fluffy:


:lmao: this has cracked me up


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked it better before I saw the swatches! :fluffy:


  I liked most of the swatches but the one I thought would be the most pretty turned out to be the most disappointing when I looked at the swatches


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too, I've been reaching more and more for my beauty blender. I've never seen Dexter..but I do that with shows too, rewatch for a better visual lol


  You should try Dexter. It's pretty great!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

I disliked the whole left side of the palette and could only see myself using maybe 3 of the 12.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You should try Dexter. It's pretty great!


:agree:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I disliked the whole left side of the palette and could only see myself using maybe 3 of the 12.


  Oh then not really worth it at all!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I actually like transition of the palette from the lightest shade, to medium, then medium dark and deep!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You should try Dexter. It's pretty great!


It's on the list. I get caught up in other shows and forget lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh then not really worth it at all!!!:nope:  I actually like transition of the palette from the lightest shade, to medium, then medium dark and deep!!!


I like that idea, but I hate light pink and I don't like peaches so much as eye colours. I'd never use that whole left half because of the shadow colours they chose.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I disliked the whole left side of the palette and could only see myself using maybe 3 of the 12.


  I didn't like how Best Friend swatched but it looks like a pretty shade.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's on the list. I get caught up in other shows and forget lol


  Haha, I'm the same way. I tend to obsess over 2 or 3 shows at a time and binge watch them until I'm done with them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

:shock: they shipped my Sephora order


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> they shipped my Sephora order


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:


Yea, I'm shocked! I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to look for it lol it sounds good


  It's a thriller---think Fatal Attraction!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know!! I was thinking opal or Moonstone both look dreamy


  I don't have Moonstone but of the ones that I have Opal is my favorite.  Moonstone looks really pretty too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


   It does look good but I'm covering my eyes now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> In other news I'm halfway done assembling my chest of drawers all by myself.  I'm proud but ready to be done!


   Awesome---you should be very proud!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's a thriller---think Fatal Attraction![/COLOR]


I love that movie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I think I'm going to get Opal I need a pretty highligter


 GREAT choice!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> you are on the right path brows!' Becca highlighters are really good!!!






  I tried one and when Topaz arrives tomorrow I'll have 4---I take my highlighters very seriously!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I sorta maybe bought it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Way to go!!!  Good for you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried one and when Topaz arrives tomorrow I'll have 4---*I take my highlighters very seriously!*








 We do!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> they shipped my Sephora order


   You look shocked----when did you place you order?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  You look shocked----when did you place you order?[/COLOR]


The 16th


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly, I'm glad you liked your beauty blender!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly, I'm glad you liked your beauty blender!


  C did you get a chance to try your colourpop lippies???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly, I'm glad you liked your beauty blender!


It is so awesome C


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C did you get a chance to try your colourpop lippies???


 Just swatched them. I'll wear them to work this weekend (Fri to Sun night shifts). The swatch are pretty good so far. Very pigmented. I'll just see if it's drying or not. I got Pony, Heart on and brunch. I'll order their holiday eyeshadows next.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is so awesome C


 It's worth it! I love the airbrushed finish.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just swatched them. I'll wear them to work this weekend (Fri to Sun night shifts). The swatch are pretty good so far. Very pigmented. I'll just see if it's drying or not. I got Pony, Heart on and brunch. I'll order their holiday eyeshadows next.


  Okay!! Thanks C!!! I just placed an order yest for ellarie, LBB and Pitch!! I have emailed them to replace LBB with Leather dunno whether it will happen lol!! 
  Are you picking up anything from the Prabal Collection???


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay!! Thanks C!!! I just placed an order yest for ellarie, LBB and Pitch!! I have emailed them to replace LBB with Leather dunno whether it will happen lol!!  Are you picking up anything from the Prabal Collection???


 I'm just interested with Ultramarine Pink. But I am still undecided. I might have skipper's remorse later.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm just interested with Ultramarine Pink. B*ut I am still undecided.* I might have skipper's remorse later.


  LOL I am too! I have completely ignored MAC since the matte collection! UP is the only thing I am interested from this collection too! 

  PS: Although I should say the temptation isnt that high. I wanted it to be more purple and not so much pink. So...


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL I am too! I have completely ignored MAC since the matte collection! UP is the only thing I am interested from this collection too!   PS: Although I should say the temptation isnt that high. I wanted it to be more purple and not so much pink. So...


 T's swatch look more fuchsia but on IG I saw pics of Being purple.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]  I tried one and when Topaz arrives tomorrow I'll have 4---I take my highlighters very seriously![/COLOR]:haha:


 You ordered Topaz Meddy?! Yaaaay! I l love it I can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That eyeshadow palette is so awesome looking and the brushes look live too, although I bought a ton of brushes recently, the SK anniversary set and some Sigma eye sets/ YOU NEED IT!!! Hahaha...well I'll let you know when I get it. :haha:


 I need it all!! Love SK brushes!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When are you buying it?


  oh whoops didn't see this....got it on tarte.com, they sent out an email about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> oh whoops didn't see this....got it on tarte.com, they sent out an email about it.


Yay! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

C the dolce and gabbana collection is now up on Saks!! Dunno if you are interested but thought you mentioned about it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The 16th


 Not bad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> You ordered Topaz Meddy?! Yaaaay! I l love it I can't wait to hear your thoughts!







 Hi Sassy honey!!!!   I think it's coming Thursday.  I'm getting excited now that you all strong armed little ole Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually I have a hard time
   saying no to a highlighter!!  Is Topaz your favorite?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C the dolce and gabbana collection is now up on Saks!! Dunno if you are interested but thought you mentioned about it!!


   I took a look Vee and ran away really fast!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I took a look Vee and ran away really fast!!!


  Me too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay!! Sephora finally shipped my Liv and Almeria blush ompom:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Sephora finally shipped my Liv and Almeria blush ompom:


  Yay! Almeria and I have become besties. I might have to consider Liv... I hope you post a pic.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Sephora finally shipped my Liv and Almeria blush








 Oh yay Finally!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Sephora finally shipped my Liv and Almeria blush ompom:


Yay my liv and bette shipped too!  Enjoy brows!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay my liv and bette shipped too!  Enjoy brows!


  I will be waiting for pics of Liv...  (Bette, too, but I just need to take a break from that type of color for a little bit)


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay my liv and bette shipped too!  Enjoy brows!


 Bette is next on my list :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Bette is next on my list :eyelove:


I'm excited for Bette. I have enough of those types of colors but I couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm excited for Bette. I have enough of those types of colors but I couldn't resist :lol:


  When it's a color that you love that much and actually use on a regular basis, it's hard to resist getting another in a great formula!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When it's a color that you love that much and actually use on a regular basis, it's hard to resist getting another in a great formula!


Yup, those audacious lipsticks are phenomenal. Hard to resist any of the colors :eyelove:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm excited for Bette. I have enough of those types of colors but I couldn't resist :lol:


 So do I but I can't resist


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> When it's a color that you love that much and actually use on a regular basis, it's hard to resist getting another in a great formula!


 So true Mandy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So do I but I can't resist


:frenz:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been thinking if I should get SIS it's a very nice color. I have Exculsive event and Riri nude would it make sense for me to buy it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> (Bette, too, but I just need to take a break from that type of color for a little bit)


 Glad you ladies are getting your goods!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been thinking if I should get SIS it's a very nice color. I have Exculsive event and Riri nude would it make sense for me to buy it?


    I have all three if you want pics tomorrow when there's daylight.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have all three if you want pics tomorrow when there's daylight.[/COLOR] Yes!! Please


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I've been thinking if I should get SIS it's a very nice color. I have Exculsive event and Riri nude would it make sense for me to buy it?


Imo yes lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

Sephora's facebook just posted a new urban decay palette, naked on the go. It seems to have a few eyeshadows, blush/bronzer, 24-7 pencil naked gloss and perversion mascara.I know I said I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until 2015...but...but...but...


----------



## tirurit (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Anyone have experience with Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum foundation? I know it's light on coverage, but apparently is amazing on super dry skin, so if I paired it with a good concealer it could very well be my winter miracle.  ASOS has it for $20.  I'm wondering if it's worth a shot or if I should try something else like L'oreal Lumi foundation first.  Ahhhhhh, I HATE FOUNDATION.


  I love this foundation. While it is true that due to geographical reasons (aka I live on an island and have limited supplies) I have not tried some foundations that have great reviews like sheer glow, I like the finish of this one the best! Very very natural. My only complaint is that the lightest shade we get is 53 here in Spain and I am NC20 so it is a bit dark for me. Had a similar problem with the Les Beiges powder; the lightest we got in Spain was the 30... for some reason cosmetics companies assume that we are all dark haired, tanned, flamenco dancing beauties around here!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Sephora's facebook just posted a new urban decay palette, naked on the go. It seems to have a few eyeshadows, blush/bronzer, 24-7 pencil naked gloss and perversion mascara.I know I said I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until 2015...but...but...but...


   Lol yer I saw that was coming out  Looks good  I want it but I'm afraid it may have to stay in the shop  lol  I want one of those free VIB sephora bags I would love one but I don't think I'm spending out anymore money lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I must share some good news...I had surgery last week and my results came back today and my cancer is gone!!! For now- it's a co-morbid disease with my health disorder so it will come back unfortunately but for now I am clear!!! I'm very relieved as it hadn't been clear the last two surgeries, so I may have had to go on medication, but I am all good right now! :stars:


   That is really good news. I am so happy for you.  May you continue to get stronger and healthier each day.   :con:         ompom:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :thud: oh man this looks gooooood!! http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-tarte-tartelette-amazonian-clay-matte-palette-photos-swatches


  This is definitely on my list for Santa. I want everything except the MU bag.  I just bought the purple brush set a few months ago, Yikes!  Thanks V.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C the dolce and gabbana collection is now up on Saks!! Dunno if you are interested but thought you mentioned about it!!


 I've read the reviews of the highlighter way back in 2012, and it's pretty disappointing. I'm not sure if they reformulated this. Hmm


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi sorry to change subject but have any of you seen the new mac flower lippys out next year dinner OMG the packaging and colours are to die for omg I want them all maybe  I didn't know where to post with excitement as couldn't find a thread on specktra for them  Neither could me hubby lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Neither could me hubby lol


  Flower lippies? I don't think I've seen those.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! Sephora finally shipped my Liv and Almeria blush


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Oh noes!! I love brit shows as well!
> Cillian Murphy! Now that is some incentive
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> ...


  I have a weakness for Sherlock gifs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Brits know how to make a darn fine show!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Prabal seems to be up and NEXT seems to be working.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Prabal seems to be up and NEXT seems to be working.


  I kind of want the bronzer :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I kind of want the bronzer


  I don't think it'd work on my skin tone and I feel that if I'm going to pay that much for a bronzer, I'll shell out for a Guerlain bronzer. If you want it though, I say go for it. Maybe go try it on in store first and make sure it's your colour  before taking the plunge though since it's so pricey.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't think it'd work on my skin tone and I feel that if I'm going to pay that much for a bronzer, I'll shell out for a Guerlain bronzer. If you want it though, I say go for it. Maybe go try it on in store first and make sure it's your colour  before taking the plunge though since it's so pricey.


  Its just so much for a MAC bronzer..  I think I'm going to skip. I'd rather get a TF lipstick or some more Color Pop products.   Plus it could always go to the CCO!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Plus it could always go to the CCO!!


  It really is! They are really proud of that packaging it seems. lol
  Those little TF lippies coming out look so cute!
  I have a feeling it will end up in the CCO at some point.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm debating buying Kinky and making it my last LE MAC lipstick purchase for a VERY long while. It's going to have to be something REALLY special to get me to purchase anything from one of the upcoming collections next year.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm debating buying Kinky and making it my last LE MAC lipstick purchase for a VERY long while. It's going to have to be something REALLY special to get me to purchase anything from one of the upcoming collections next year.


 I would hold fast to your skip. Its not unlike anything you already have.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Flower lippies? I don't think I've seen those.


 I think she's referring to Mac Giambatista Valli for summer 2015. I got my eyes set on those too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought Ultramarine Pink hoping it looks more purple than fuchsia. I saw on IG that it's actually purple pink than fuchsia.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I think she's referring to Mac Giambatista Valli for summer 2015. I got my eyes set on those too!


  Oh okay, thanks! I haven't caught up in all the threads yet. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I bought Ultramarine Pink hoping it looks more purple than fuchsia. I saw on IG that it's actually purple pink than fuchsia.


  I liked how it looked on IG, but you just never know with all the damn filtered pics. I hope you love it once you get it!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

I went and glanced at Prabal.  Very easy skip for me.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went and glanced at Prabal.  Very easy skip for me.


 Me too hun! I didn't even think twice.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I went and glanced at Prabal.  Very easy skip for me.


  Very easy skip!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I would hold fast to your skip. Its not unlike anything you already have.


  It has been removed from my cart!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It has been removed from my cart!


 we have boyfriend collex coming!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> we have boyfriend collex coming!!


  I know! I'm so excited!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

My head is spinning right about now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was just in the Clarance Bin and someone was selling a *BNIB Heroine lipstick for $17 AND $3.50 for shipping*. The lipstick never cost more than $16 and you could either have it shipped from Mac for FREE or pick it up in the store for free. I guess I am missing someting in this complicated equation. I guess the more important question is who would buy it ABOVE retail and throw money away on shipping????????

  You never know what kind of silly mess you will find in th CB from time to time. A few weeks ago, someone was offering to do a swap fpr makeup and never fulfilled his end of the bargain. So he was soliciting women to send him stuff and he never sent them what he had promised. He kept telling the women that the stuff he had sent to them apparently was delivered to the wrong address. (Yeah, right.)


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My head is spinning right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness Correcting Cream?  All the reviews on Ulta look amazing.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My head is spinning right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That seller has clearly lost their marbles. 
  I heard about that guy doing that and he should be ashamed of himself!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Has anyone tried IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness Correcting Cream?  All the reviews on Ulta look amazing.


  No. I have yet to try any of their stuff so far.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning gals!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No. I have yet to try any of their stuff so far.


  I'm really interested in it.  There are a ton of positive reviews from people with rosacea.  But we all know me, I'm constantly on a hunt for HG concealer and foundation.  I'll probably never be satisfied.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning gals!!


  Morning!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes!! Please


    At your request ----SIS, RiRi Nude & Exclusive Event.  I was stunned by how similar they are.  The only difference is that SIS & RRN are mattes and EE is a satin


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good morning gals!!


  Good morning Brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm really interested in it.  There are a ton of positive reviews from people with rosacea.  But we all know me, I'm constantly on a hunt for HG concealer and foundation.  I'll probably never be satisfied.


  Maybe the chicks over at your nearest Ulta will allow you to get a sample to try before buying?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> At your request ----SIS, RiRi Nude & Exclusive Event.  I was stunned by how similar they are.  The only difference is that SIS & RRN are mattes and EE is a satin


  Wow! Those are really close! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Imo yes lol


  Wait until you see how close they are


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> At your request ----SIS, RiRi Nude & Exclusive Event.  I was stunned by how similar they are.  The only difference is that SIS & RRN are mattes and EE is a satin


  Awesome swatches!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wow! Those are really close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I popped _myself_ on the head for getting all three.  I could have left SIS right there at MAC!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wow! Those are really close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They do look really close but SIS looks like it has a little more brown in it


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Awesome swatches!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hope it helps your decision---I think I'd forget about SIS and get something unique to your collection.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They do look really close but SIS looks like it has a little more brown in it


  Too close to justify buying if you already have the other two me thinks! MAC should be ashamed of themselves with that one!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I popped _myself_ on the head for getting all three.  I could have left SIS right there at MAC!


  I don't know they look a little different to me SIS looks like it has more brown in it and EV looks more on the grey side . Are my eyes playing tricks on me


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I popped _myself_ on the head for getting all three.  I could have left SIS right there at MAC!


  They're like triplets!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hope it helps your decision---I think I'd forget about SIS and get something unique to your collection.


  yea maybe your right


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I don't know they look a little different to me SIS looks like it has more brown in it and EV looks more on the grey side . Are my eyes playing tricks on me


  EV does seem a touch more grey than SiS, but SiS and Nude seem nearly identical so if you have Nude, I'd skip SiS.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've read the reviews of the highlighter way back in 2012, and it's pretty disappointing. I'm not sure if they reformulated this. Hmm


    That's too bad---it's beautiful to look at but if it can't perform it's not worth my coins!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> EV does seem a touch more grey than SiS, but SiS and Nude seem nearly identical so if you have Nude, I'd skip SiS.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> EV does seem a touch more grey than SiS, but SiS and Nude seem nearly identical so if you have Nude, I'd skip SiS.


  Yup Sis and Nude do look like dupes


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're like triplets!






  Well I should have made them twins at birth---I can handle two---but three.  OYE!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yup Sis and Nude do look like dupes


   Indeed


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well I should have made them twins at birth---I can handle two---but three.  OYE!!!


  Oh MAC.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh MAC.


  They need to stop just slapping new names on colors that were already released


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Very easy skip!


 FOR SURE!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They need to stop just slapping new names on colors that were already released


  They really do and they don't even think twice about releasing the same colour weeks apart from the other one either! All 3 of those were launched within a year of each other, two of them no more than 2 months apart!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> MAC who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Prabal I'mskippingyouroverpricedcollection Gurung, that's who!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh MAC.


   It's been nice exploring other brands--yes???  You never forget a first love but.......


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Prabal I'mskippingyouroverpricedcollection Gurung, that's who!


  I read this foreign language you just created


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's been nice exploring other brands--yes???  You never forget a first love but.......


  I'm thoroughly enjoying it and wish I had done so sooner! My love affair with Guerlain is just getting started and it's pretty steamy so far. I can't wait to get acquainted with Tom.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> They need to stop just slapping new names on colors that were already released


  Exactly......... I don't think anyone would argue that!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I read this foreign language you just created


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying it and wish I had done so sooner! My *love affair* with Guerlain is just getting started and it's pretty *steamy* so far. I can't wait to *get acquainted with Tom*.


   Tramp!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tramp!


  You know it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying it and wish I had done so sooner! My love affair with Guerlain is just getting started and it's pretty steamy so far. I can't wait to get acquainted with Tom.


  You with your fancy lips


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm just starting to explore other brands .. Mac will always be my first love he just gets on my nerves sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  MAC has some good basic products that they do well and that I love and will always repurchase, but the rapid-fire collections that turn humans into heathens have 
  turned me off and sent me into the arms of Chanel, Guerlain, Tom Ford, & YSL, just to name a few.  In this pursuit I've discovered some amazing products that I might 
  not otherwise have explored.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm just starting to explore other brands .. *Mac will always be my first love he just gets on my nerves sometimes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Word. lol
  I lurve my fancy lips!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm Mrs Makeup Slut---not loyal to any brand and willing to explore many!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I could get used to being a makeup slut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Totally agree on the perm MAC items. I love my Studio Fix, Careblend powder, their lip pencils, fluidlines etc and will continue to buy those, but this constant flow of uninspired and completely dupeable within themselves collections has made me venture out into the world more.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

Raise your hand if you're a makeup slut  :raises hand:  I cheat on my makeup all the time too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I cheat on my makeup all the time too.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I cheat on my makeup all the time too.











 I dont even think i ever had a single brand loyalty!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I cheat on my makeup all the time too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont even think i ever had a single brand loyalty!!


  Morning Buddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I cheat on my makeup all the time too.


   Both hands are up!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


  MOrning Buddy!!! Howdy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont even think i ever had a single brand loyalty!!


    I wouldn't exactly call what I had 'loyalty'.  I think I was just _comfortable_ in a certain lane.  The the traffic got heavy, 
   reckless  & downright ignorant at times, and the brand itself became inconsistent and unreliable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> MOrning Buddy!!! Howdy!!


  Are you as glad that it's Thursday as I am?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I wouldn't exactly call what I had 'loyalty'.  I think I was just[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_comfortable_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]in a certain lane.  The the traffic got heavy, [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   reckless  & downright ignorant at times, and the brand [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]itself became inconsistent and unreliable.[/COLOR]


  When I first started makeup I was all about Neutrogena and Clinique. I wouldn't touch MAC.   OH, how I've changed. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Are you as glad that it's Thursday as I am?


  Yes I am


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know if anyone likes Toms, but they're 10% cash back via Ebates ,Sephora is 8%, Nordies is 6%, Bloomines is 6% and Neimans is 8%.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

You get your snow balls today Buddy????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You get your snow balls today Buddy????


  I don't know, tracking still is at yellow alert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you tried yours on yet?


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Flower lippies? I don't think I've seen those.


   On Instagram  Must be dudd then u know when people post stuff  Anyhows I have liked them on my insta And have got pics on my phone of them  But I don't want to share as don't want to be called a thief lol


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Mac flower power


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, tracking still is at yellow alert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did today!!! I heard the angels sing too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  LOL i thought it was gonna a be a tad sparkly buddy but once applied i dont see that many shimmers on me and I loooove it! It is not ashy/chalky on me too So yippeeeee


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Here goes credit to  Freak on summer on insta As I said before not sure if it's def coming out looks lovely they do


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Mac flower power


  I hope this is the one!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/190198/mac-x-giambattista-valli-collection-summer-2015/60#post_2834587


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Need a seperate thread maybe if real products they do look nice


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> But I don't want to share as don't want to be called a thief lol


  Oh yes, I've since caught up. I'm skipping.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Need a seperate thread maybe if real products they do look nice


  There is a thread!!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/190198/mac-x-giambattista-valli-collection-summer-2015/60#post_2834587


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did today!!! I heard the angels sing too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  UGH! The mail lady needs to bring them and bring them to me soon! I NEED them!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh me n the hubby just found a thread for it now  Where as when I had found it on insta this morning uk time lol there was no thread on specktra for it   But I'm glad there is one now x Then


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

NEED!
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-seora-t-strap-open-toe-pump/3905522?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=BLACK&resultback=1500&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C


----------



## beautycool (Nov 20, 2014)

Omg those are all the hype in the uk ATM Hun   I so couldn't walk in them babies  Love them ha ha !!!!!!   They are lovely and stunning  Do you think you get a pair Hun


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NEED!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/christian-louboutin-seora-t-strap-open-toe-pump/3905522?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=BLACK&resultback=1500&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C


  Those are really cute


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Do you think you get a pair Hun


  Oh I'll get a pair one of these days! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those are really cute


  Yeah they are. You know of any wealthy men/women who like to just up and buy girls shoes without expecting dirty deeds in return?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah they are. You know of any wealthy men/women who like to just up and buy girls shoes without expecting dirty deeds in return?








No!! But we need to go find some It's funny cause that thought always pops into my head when I see fancy stuff I can't afford


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No!! But we need to go find some It's funny cause that thought always pops into my head when I see fancy stuff I can't afford


  Same here! I can get them if I save for awhile and I plan to do so one day, but it sucks to not be able to just up and buy exactly what I want when I want it. I'll let you know if I find a sugar daddy/mama who just wants to spend money on people for no other reason than to burn money.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm trying to decide which lippie to wear to Fleetwood Mac tonight. Roxo, Ruby or Salon Rouge.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide which lippie to wear to Fleetwood Mac tonight. Roxo, Ruby or Salon Rouge.


  Hmmm.....Roxo me thinks!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm.....Roxo me thinks!


 I was totally leaning towards Roxo. Time to give it some attention! Haven't worn it once yet!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I was totally leaning towards Roxo. Time to give it some attention! Haven't worn it once yet!


  I actually wore mine on Monday, it's really pretty and has pretty good staying power for an amplified!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide which lippie to wear to Fleetwood Mac tonight. Roxo, Ruby or Salon Rouge.


  My vote is Roxo


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

I totally want this just for the name. lol
  http://www.smithandcult.com/tenderoni.html


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I totally want this just for the name. lol
> http://www.smithandcult.com/tenderoni.html


I want it just for the color description.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I want it just for the color description.


  That too! My friend Kirstin and I call each other roni so I kinda of want to get it and send it to her for a laugh. lol


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That too! My friend Kirstin and I call each other roni so I kinda of want to get it and send it to her for a laugh. lol


  Stocking Stuffer! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello ladies


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

In other news, why have I never heard of that brand of polish before? Is it good? I want them ALL just for the names... especially Psycho Candy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello ladies


  Howdy Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> In other news, why have I never heard of that brand of polish before? Is it good? I want them ALL just for the names... especially Psycho Candy


  I'd never heard of it either! I just saw Karen on MBB wearing it in her post and fell in love.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello ladies


 Hiya D!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/gay-ponies-dancing-in-the-snow.html

  I don't know whether I should be offended or in love with this color name.

  Though, most of My Gays (Disclaimer: this is what I call my guy friends who are gay... they are all okay/happy with it.  It is not meant to offend anyone and I would not refer to them as such if they were offended) ANYWAY, most of them would think it was hilarious.  So I suppose I will just love it.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd never heard of it either! I just saw Karen on MBB wearing it in her post and fell in love.


  It looks gorgeous.  I'm not sure with my coloring I could pull of a taupe (I actually hate myself in cool toned eyeshadows, too) but it would look amaze-balls on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Dolly!





Vineetha said:


> Hiya D!!


Hi Naomi and V 


IAmakeupaddict said:


> http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/gay-ponies-dancing-in-the-snow.html  I don't know whether I should be offended or in love with this color name.  Though, most of My Gays (Disclaimer: this is what I call my guy friends who are gay... they are all okay/happy with it.  It is not meant to offend anyone and I would not refer to them as such if they were offended) ANYWAY, most of them would think it was hilarious.  So I suppose I will just love it.


I like it


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello ladies


  Hey Chick! How have you been?  I've not been around - how is the family doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey Chick! How have you been?  I've not been around - how is the family doing?


Hiii  I'm a little better....well I was better and then got sick again. I think I still had the bug though. Family is good.  How are you?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


  Oh no! Feel better soon!  I FINALLY got over the cough/cold/bronchitis/asthma crap I'd had for weeks and weeks.  Still coughing a little but not nearly as much.  Like you, I thought I'd gotten over it and it came back with a vengence.  I almost went to the doctor, I was kind of afraid I had pneumonia - haha.

  Glad the family is good!

  I decided I would be right at home in this thread, as I do, indeed, #buyitall haha


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> http://www.smithandcult.com/nailed-lacquer/gay-ponies-dancing-in-the-snow.html
> 
> I don't know whether I should be offended or in love with this color name.
> 
> Though, most of My Gays (Disclaimer: this is what I call my guy friends who are gay... they are all okay/happy with it.  It is not meant to offend anyone and I would not refer to them as such if they were offended) ANYWAY, most of them would think it was hilarious.  So I suppose I will just love it.


  The description next to the bottle made me laugh out loud.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


  Oh damn. I hope you feel better soon, Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

HAHAHA! They have one called Cut The Mullet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Oh no! Feel better soon!  I FINALLY got over the cough/cold/bronchitis/asthma crap I'd had for weeks and weeks.  Still coughing a little but not nearly as much.  Like you, I thought I'd gotten over it and it came back with a vengence.  I almost went to the doctor, I was kind of afraid I had pneumonia - haha.  Glad the family is good!  I decided I would be right at home in this thread, as I do, indeed, #buyitall haha


Yay for getting over that babe. Yea idk what happened..you start feeling better, then it yells "you aren't done with me" lol Lol glad to see you in the thread


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Oh no! Feel better soon!  I FINALLY got over the cough/cold/bronchitis/asthma crap I'd had for weeks and weeks.  Still coughing a little but not nearly as much.  Like you, I thought I'd gotten over it and it came back with a vengence.  I almost went to the doctor, I was kind of afraid I had pneumonia - haha.
> 
> Glad the family is good!
> 
> I decided I would be right at home in this thread, as I do, indeed, #buyitall haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAHAHA! They have one called Cut The Mullet!


:lol: the name   





NaomiH said:


> Oh damn. I hope you feel better soon, Dolly! :hug:


I will Naomi, I'm taking it slow. I want this over with already hboy:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol glad to see you in the thread


  Exactly. Then you punch it in face and say "Yes I am.  We are SO over."

  Or, I suppose you could break up with it on a post it note.

  It worked on Friends...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Exactly. Then you punch it in face and say "Yes I am.  We are SO over."
> 
> Or, I suppose you could break up with it on a post it note.
> 
> It worked on Friends...








 That could work


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will Naomi, I'm taking it slow. I want this over with already


  I don't blame you, you've been sick for quite awhile.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't blame you, you've been sick for quite awhile.


  It is this stupid weather...it is frigid cold ( the way I like it) for days then a random hot day..then back down to cold...stupid weather effing with me


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is this stupid weather...it is frigid cold ( the way I like it) for days then a random hot day..then back down to cold...stupid weather effing with me hboy:


 I know!! This weather is sooo unpredictable!! Take care D :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is this stupid weather...it is frigid cold ( the way I like it) for days then a random hot day..then back down to cold...stupid weather effing with me


  It's been kinda back and forth here too. It's freaking raining today!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

And btw D I heard back from colourpop and they are swapping lbb for leather!! Yayy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And btw D I heard back from colourpop and they are swapping lbb for leather!! Yayy!!


  YAY! Glad you got it fixed, V! 







  Yeah, I lurk other threads. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YAY! Glad you got it fixed, V!         Yeah, I lurk other threads. lol


 Lol buddy!! Yeah they were pretty good with responding back!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's been kinda back and forth here too. It's freaking raining today!
> Raining..? wow lucky! I love the rain but I hate it too.
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome, I love their CS. 
  I had an issue with one of the lipsticks and they sent me a replacement, no hassle.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

And I am really really liking the snow balls too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Raining..? wow lucky! I love the rain but I hate it too.   Awesome, I love their CS.  I had an issue with one of the lipsticks and they sent me a replacement, no hassle.


 I didn't even get my first order and I have another cart lol!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I didn't even get my first order and I have another cart lol!!


  The lipsticks are pretty awesome.
  I've got really dry lips sometimes, and usually matte lipsticks accentuate every little thing.
  These do not! They go on very smooth and creamy. At first you are like...this is not a matte. Give it a min and it is a lovely matte.
  So comfortable to wear and easy to put on.
  Truthfully they are right up there in quality!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The lipsticks are pretty awesome. I've got really dry lips sometimes, and usually matte lipsticks accentuate every little thing. These do not! They go on very smooth and creamy. At first you are like...this is not a matte. Give it a min and it is a lovely matte. So comfortable to wear and easy to put on. Truthfully they are right up there in quality!


 Oh good!! We can never have too many lippies can we ?? :haha: I am confused between Yasmin and frenchie or get both and ditch I heart you ???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh good!! We can never have too many lippies can we ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yasmin is more orange, and frenchie is more red lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

For those of you who haven't bought Mac Kinky boots lipstick, here's a swatch of a dupe and you decide.





  More dupes on the blog.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Raining..? wow lucky! I love the rain but I hate it too.
> 
> 
> Awesome, I love their CS.
> I had an issue with one of the lipsticks and they sent me a replacement, no hassle.


  I'm not excited about it, I like the rain, but not when I'm going to have a 40 minute drive along the highway in it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And I am really really liking the snow balls too!!


  Rub it in!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> For those of you who haven't bought Mac Kinky boots lipstick, here's a swatch of a dupe and you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! I think I like it a touch more than RRW! Thanks C!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Rub it in! :haha:


 :lol: it is all that buddy!! yours is probably spending a lonely night at the PO. So close yet so far!! Lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yours is probably spending a lonely night at the PO. So close yet so far!! Lmao


  I want them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I knew where my balls were, I still have yellow alert action going on. I want snowball face dammit!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't believe that Prabal bronzer actually sold out!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want them!   I wish I knew where my balls were, I still have yellow alert action going on. I want snowball face dammit! :haha:


 Oh don't care for that alert!! Mine is still showing that :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't believe that Prabal bronzer actually sold out! :shock:


 :shock: probably a very small inventory!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh don't care for that alert!! Mine is still showing that


  Hopefully tomorrow! I think I'll cry if I have to wait through the weekend. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> probably a very small inventory!!!


  The brush is gone too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm guessing small inventory because those prices were crazy high for MAC items. Couture collection or not!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not excited about it, I like the rain, but not when I'm going to have a 40 minute drive along the highway in it.


Hate driving in the rain  best of luck and a safe journey   





NaomiH said:


> I can't believe that Prabal bronzer actually sold out! :shock:


I'm going to say low inventory lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hate driving in the rain  best of luck and a safe journey  I'm going to say low inventory lol


 Very Low! Safe bet with this kind of collection.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The brush is gone too! :shock:  I'm guessing small inventory because those prices were crazy high for MAC items. Couture collection or not!


 Exactly!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I can't believe that Prabal bronzer actually sold out! :shock:


  Wow! Wasn't expecting that. I'm glad I skipped though, Christmas is coming and its time to play


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And I am really really liking the snow balls too!!


 We need them V!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Very Low! Safe bet with this kind of collection.


Damn MAC lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> We need them V!!


  I got mine yesterday and its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well i ordered it on 13th two days after the sephora sale. I got my order from Singapore but no clue on the Sephora orders!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Nevermind I figured it out..


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got mine yesterday and its :eyelove: . Well i ordered it on 13th two days after the sephora sale. I got my order from Singapore but no clue on the Sephora orders!! :headbang:


 You already got them?!?! I need to order!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> You already got them?!?! I need to order!


  Yesssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The snow balls are a must!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got mine yesterday and its
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Didn't you order the 11th? I thought you ordered the day before I did and I bought mine on the 12th and got my shipping the 14th.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Didn't you order the 11th? I thought you ordered the day before I did and I bought mine on the 12th and got my shipping the 14th.


  Oh yeah Lol I ordered on 11th and it shipped on 13th


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah Lol I ordered on 11th and it shipped on 13th


  I sure hope mine come tomorrow. I haven't been this excited since I ordered the holiday balls!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesssss oke:  The snow balls are a must!!!!





NaomiH said:


> oke:  Didn't you order the 11th? I thought you ordered the day before I did and I bought mine on the 12th and got my shipping the 14th.


  I'm on it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm on it!


Sassy your avi


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm on it!











  Oh Sassy, your new avi is


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi guys! Hope everyone is well. Don't know if you guys so this great thread  Holiday Discount Thread.  We're sharing any sales we come across


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty! I think I like it a touch more than RRW! Thanks C!


 I'll wear it tomorrow. I think the formula is the new one because it appears semi matte than dry matte. 





NaomiH said:


> I can't believe that Prabal bronzer actually sold out! :shock:


 It's crazy! But maybe it's the die hard collectors. On instagram there are fans who bought tons of same lipstick from a collection and they've never even used it.   





Vineetha said:


> Yesssss oke:  The snow balls are a must!!!!


 I wonder if she restocked her snow balls.   





walkingdead said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone is well. Don't know if you guys so this great thread  Holiday Discount Thread.  We're sharing any sales we come across


 I'll check that out.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

So I finally got my Nars Almeria and Liv lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them both I have to say Nars Liv is a dupe for Lingering Kiss they swatch the same on me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally got my Nars Almeria and Liv lipstick   I love them both I have to say Nars Liv is a dupe for Lingering Kiss they swatch the same on me


Darn


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Darn


  I know D!! I don't know if I should keep her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the formula but I have two LK's already


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know D!! I don't know if I should keep her   I love the formula but I have two LK's already


I have 2 LKs too...hmmm idk brows. The formula is wonderful.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Holiday Discount Thread. We're sharing any sales we come across


  Saw hat WD Thanks for sharing!!! Its an awesome idea! already subscribed lol but too much temptation!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Saw hat WD Thanks for sharing!!! Its an awesome idea! already subscribed lol but too much temptation!! :haha:


  But it's all in sale!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Am I smoking crack ???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Am I smoking crack ???


Liv looks more purple to me..funny but LK seems darker lol


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Liv looks more purple to me..funny but LK seems darker lol


  Looking at it now I think your right LIV is more purple


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Looking at it now I think your right LIV is more purple


So worth it to keep :lol:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So worth it to keep


  Okay she's a keeper


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sassy your avi





NaomiH said:


> :nanas:    Oh Sassy, your new avi is :hot:


 Thank you Ladies! I was on my way to see Beyonce. Had to be cute!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

I just impulse bought a drugstore foundation. I haven't had one in years! It's the L'Oreal True Match Lumi. I got N1-2 which I hope matches me okay. We'll see.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Sooooo... Just got my Sephora order and i got the pencil sharpener but NO Alexis Bittar compact. Seriously?!?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Sooooo... Just got my Sephora order and i got the pencil sharpener but NO Alexis Bittar compact. Seriously?!?


  Seriously!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you call them??
  2 weeks isnt enough for them to get back on track I think. I have 3 pending orders, one was later on order so thats okay but other two are from 11th!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Seriously!!!!!!!!   Did you call them?? 2 weeks isnt enough for them to get back on track I think. I have 3 pending orders, one was later on order so thats okay but other two are from 11th!!


 I'm on hold. Says 23 min wait! FML!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm on hold. Says 23 min wait! FML!!


  23 minutes


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> 23 minutes mg:


 I don't think I'm the only unhappy custy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Sooooo... Just got my Sephora order and i got the pencil sharpener but NO Alexis Bittar compact. Seriously?!?


  Damn!! Sephora is screwing up big time like Mac


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like Sephora is actually acting up far worse than MAC these days.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Okay she's a keeper :haha:


I think I'll keep her too lol  





SassyWonder said:


> Thank you Ladies! I was on my way to see Beyonce. Had to be cute!


Girl look in the mirror you are beyonce! :hot:   





SassyWonder said:


> Sooooo... Just got my Sephora order and i got the pencil sharpener but NO Alexis Bittar compact. Seriously?!?





Vineetha said:


> 23 minutes mg:


What the actual hell?!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 20, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> Sounds like Sephora is actually acting up far worse than MAC these days.


 Definitely.


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And I am really really liking the snow balls too!!


 Are these the white ones you posted a pic of??? What do you use them for !?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Are these the white ones you posted a pic of??? What do you use them for !?


  Yesss!! They are like finishing powders Jen or can be very subtle highlighters too!!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss!! They are like finishing powders Jen or can be very subtle highlighters too!!!!


 Do you use those white ones all over??? They looked gorgeous!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Do you use those white ones all over??? They looked gorgeous!!


  Yes I used it as a finishing powder! As highlighters they are very subtle for me!!! The white ones are really nice!!! These make awesome setting/Finishing powder!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I used it as a finishing powder! As highlighters they are very subtle for me!!! The white ones are really nice!!! These make awesome setting/Finishing powder!!!


 I wanted some last year but never got around to getting them! I've never seen those white ones though


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wanted some last year but never got around to getting them! I've never seen those white ones though


  The white ones are 00 Blanc de Perles. It is an Asia Exclusive shade!!! This years Holiday one is also really nice but The snow ones are


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The white ones are 00 Blanc de Perles. It is an Asia Exclusive shade!!! This years Holiday one is also really nice but The snow ones are


 How'd uou get them!? And which one do you prefer?? (If you hAd to choose)


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> How'd uou get them!? And which one do you prefer?? (If you hAd to choose)


  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331377118097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

  Both are really really nice but i kind of like the snow balls a tad bit better!!!  But the Holiday packaging is prettier!! (LOL I am no help)


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

@jenise Did you get the Tartelette Palette!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

So, I am super proud of my makeup look today. I sort of copied Kat Von D's eye look in her Star Studded Eyeshadow tutorial, sort of (minus the navy on the bottom lid). And I got my winged eyeliner perfect (though it did take more than one try as per usual). It looks better in person, my lighting here sucks. I swear my eyeshadow is blended out right.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I am super proud of my makeup look today. I sort of copied Kat Von D's eye look in her Star Studded Eyeshadow tutorial, sort of (minus the navy on the bottom lid). And I got my winged eyeliner perfect (though it did take more than one try as per usual). It looks better in person, my lighting here sucks. I swear my eyeshadow is blended out right.


 Great job!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I am super proud of my makeup look today. I sort of copied Kat Von D's eye look in her Star Studded Eyeshadow tutorial, sort of (minus the navy on the bottom lid). And I got my winged eyeliner perfect (though it did take more than one try as per usual). It looks better in person, my lighting here sucks. I swear my eyeshadow is blended out right.


Love it! Gorgeous! What is on your lips?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it! Gorgeous! What is on your lips?


 I'm curious as well, Motorhead?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I am super proud of my makeup look today. I sort of copied Kat Von D's eye look in her Star Studded Eyeshadow tutorial, sort of (minus the navy on the bottom lid). And I got my winged eyeliner perfect (though it did take more than one try as per usual). It looks better in person, my lighting here sucks. I swear my eyeshadow is blended out right.


  Thats Beautiful!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

It's the Bite Beauty matte lip crayon in Cognac. It's definitely brown in person, but my webcam is only so-so when it comes to colors.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

D I might have made a second Colourpop order LOL!!
  And remember i told you my fantstic 4 set shipped last monday. It finally came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love UPS Sure Post!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> It's the Bite Beauty matte lip crayon in Cognac. It's definitely brown in person, but my webcam is only so-so when it comes to colors.


Damn I need Cognac!   





Vineetha said:


> D I might have made a second Colourpop order LOL!! And remember i told you my fantstic 4 set shipped last monday. It finally came today :shock:  Gotta love UPS Sure Post!!!


Hahaha another order! Today..last monday...that's a long time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vpGVF6jN9t/  Hahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today..last monday...that's a long time!


  Thats like almost 2 weeks D!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha


  The struggle is real! 

  And yes, you need Cognac in your life!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>





pandorablack said:


> The struggle is real!   And yes, you need Cognac in your life! oke:


Lol I will check it at sephora this weekend.   





Vineetha said:


> Thats like almost 2 weeks D!!!!


That's a really long time. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I will check it at sephora this weekend.  That's a really long time. Where did you order it from?


 Beauty.com! It was back ordered but the delay was shipping via ups sure post!! It shipped last week Monday and I got it today!! hboy:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

I just checked and there are 5 Bite Beauty matte lip crayon colors out of stock at Sephora. Including Cognac! Wow. Glad I ordered my stuff when I did.


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331377118097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  Both are really really nice but i kind of like the snow balls a tad bit better!!!  But the Holiday packaging is prettier!! (LOL I am no help)


 No help! Now I want both :lol:  





Vineetha said:


> @jenise  Did you get the Tartelette Palette!!


 I want to! Temps swatches are beautiful. Did you get it yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Beauty.com! It was back ordered but the delay was shipping via ups sure post!! It shipped last week Monday and I got it today!! hboy:


Well back ordered makes sense but still, that's long!   





pandorablack said:


> I just checked and there are 5 Bite Beauty matte lip crayon colors out of stock at Sephora. Including Cognac! Wow. Glad I ordered my stuff when I did.


Yea they are very popular


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> No help! Now I want both :lol: I want to! Temps swatches are beautiful. Did you get it yet?


 Told you :lol:  I am so tempted to get it!! It looks really nice!! Even the lighter shades appeal to me. It's only available to order till tomm


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think I'll keep her too lol Girl look in the mirror you are beyonce! :hot:  What the actual hell?!


 Awwww.... Sweetest thing ever!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 20, 2014)

All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


 You look gorgeous!! Have a fun day!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


Have fun you look gorgeous!   





SassyWonder said:


> Awwww.... Sweetest thing ever!


:kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters![/quote/]  have fun!  You look fantastic!!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Told you :lol:  I am so tempted to get it!! It looks really nice!! Even the lighter shades appeal to me. It's only available to order till tomm


 Me too amd I know!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Have a great night loves!


----------



## jenise (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great night loves!


 You too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is this stupid weather...it is frigid cold ( the way I like it) for days then a random hot day..then back down to cold...stupid weather effing with me


 It could be worse---we could be in Buffalo, NY----did you see the snow that they got?  So much snow that roofs on houses were collapsing from the weight of the snow   OYE!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


 GORGEOUS!  I hope you have a blast!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm awaiting a pkg from afar too
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Good Idea! Somehow it doesnt seem like an impossibility anymore!!! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm awaiting a pkg from afar too[/COLOR]:sigh:     :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]​I'm so glad you love your balls.  I'd like to haven 7 canisters---one fro every day of the week--Monday balls, Tuesday balls---you know like underwear.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---has your tracking updated ??[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   They're like mine except mine have a 5 inch wedge heal that would make a hell of a weapon.  They're very comfy!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Nothing like that is ever really free.[/COLOR]     :haha:      [COLOR=0000FF]Love the color too!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I've never heard of it either.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] It looked awesome on her![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]  Exactly[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm wearing a YSL NP  called Taupe Graine  that looks like a dark charcoal grey.  It's textured but not in a bad way---very unusual NP for my collection but I like it.  It dries lickety-split and is[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   opaque in one coat.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Take care of yourself Dolly!!!![/COLOR]    :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF]It could be worse---we could be in Buffalo, NY----did you see the snow that they got?  So much snow that roofs on houses were collapsing from the weight of the snow   OYE![/COLOR]


  I saw that. It is very sad


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm on it!















Love your Avi---looking all angelic!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Idea! Somehow it doesnt seem like an impossibility anymore!!! LOL


    I'm getting close


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


LK,   You are looking pretty hot.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF


----------



## mel33t (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's actually my Monday tonight. LOL. But it's alright. It's pay day. Woo hoo


  Payday is always good!!!!have a good Monday C!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Preaching to the choir!


  Woohoo!!! Can't wait til the work day is over!!  Everyone-  have a good day!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Payday is always good!!!!have a good Monday C!!!


 Thanks WD


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Payday is always good!!!!have a good Monday C!!!


  You bet!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's actually my Monday tonight. LOL. But it's alright. It's pay day. Woo hoo


  Yay payday! Have a good one C!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone and happy Friday!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Friday!


  Good morning Naomi.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally got my Nars Almeria and Liv lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I know D!! I don't know if I should keep her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd keep Liv and ditch the LKs since Liv will have the superior formula.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Am I smoking crack ???


  Very close. Liv seems a bit more purple though.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I am super proud of my makeup look today. I sort of copied Kat Von D's eye look in her Star Studded Eyeshadow tutorial, sort of (minus the navy on the bottom lid). And I got my winged eyeliner perfect (though it did take more than one try as per usual). It looks better in person, my lighting here sucks. I swear my eyeshadow is blended out right.


  You look gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


  You look so beautiful, Sassy! I hope you had a wonderful time last night and that they played 7 Wonders for you!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


  Amazing as always, Sassy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look so beautiful, Sassy! I hope you had a wonderful time last night and that they played 7 Wonders for you!


 They did!!!! Stevie shouted out AHS at the end it was amazing. I cried and she twirled. Truly a magical night!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> They did!!!! Stevie shouted out AHS at the end it was amazing. I cried and she twirled. Truly a magical night!


  Oh that sounds like a wonderful night! I'm so glad you had a good time.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Why oh why did I just look at T's post about the D&G holiday collection?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why did I just look at T's post about the D&G holiday collection?


Because your wallet is a glutton for punishment.

  Also, because you are part of #teambuyitall


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Because your wallet is a glutton for punishment.
> 
> Also, because you are part of #teambuyitall


  It seems so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you see those powders??


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It seems so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I haven't.  And I'm not looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've decided I'm buying a dslr during the black Friday sale so I'm pinching pennies for that.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why did I just look at T's post about the D&G holiday collection? :shock:


 They are perm shades too buddy but without the embossment!! The shades are desert and Eva I believe! The bronzer is nice but the highlighter is more like an finishing powder and just so so!! Though in that packaging it is darn tempting!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> No I haven't.  And I'm not looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh a new dslr! Enjoy! I'm really hoping to get a few good deals on Black Friday on stuff for the kids, my nephew Aaron wants some of those Beats headphones. I looked at them and thought to myself "$169, that's 3 Rouge G's"!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!!! And TGIF !!!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They are perm shades too buddy but without the embossment!! The shades are desert and Eva I believe! The bronzer is nice but the highlighter is more like an finishing powder and just so so!! Though in that packaging it is darn tempting!!


  Oh yay on them being perm! I can easily skip then!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh a new dslr! Enjoy! I'm really hoping to get a few good deals on Black Friday on stuff for the kids, my nephew Aaron wants some of those Beats headphones. I looked at them and thought to myself "$169, that's 3 Rouge G's"!


Walmart and Target both have the Beats Solo for $79.  I got a set last year from my Uncle and I LOVE them.  I was always like ehhh can't be that good. But they were a godsend for the last flight I took


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! And TGIF !!!!!! Yippee!!!


Good Morning, lovely! TGIF!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! And TGIF !!!!!! Yippee!!!


  Good morning Buddy! TGIF!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Walmart and Target both have the Beats Solo for $79.  I got a set last year from my Uncle and I LOVE them.  I was always like ehhh can't be that good. But they were a godsend for the last flight I took


  Oh awesome! I'll have to check there! I saw Best Buy was offering them for 99, but I'd rather 79 if I can get them. Thanks!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Should also add, last year I woke up Thanksgiving day, hopped onto Target online and ordered my Black Friday deals in less than 5 minutes.  Easiest black Friday shopping ever.  I'm sure you'll be able to grab those Beats =]


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good Morning, lovely! TGIF!


 Good morning!!! 


NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy! TGIF!


 :frenz: thank god compared to last this week wasn't that drag !! Yay to the weekend!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Should also add, last year I woke up Thanksgiving day, hopped onto Target online and ordered my Black Friday deals in less than 5 minutes.  Easiest black Friday shopping ever.  I'm sure you'll be able to grab those Beats =]


  I love talking advantage of the BF deals online! You couldn't pay me to do that in store nonsense!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Ulta has free shipping on all orders  just today Plus a $5 off on $10 !!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> thank god compared to last this week wasn't that drag !! Yay to the weekend!!


  Yay weekend! My niece Shelbi is coming over, I'm looking forward to spending time with her.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay weekend! My niece Shelbi is coming over, I'm looking forward to spending time with her.


 That sounds awesome buddy!! We didn't make any plans yet but I hope it doesn't snow this weekend!! I am lemming for a long drive to NY or Boston!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That sounds awesome buddy!! We didn't make any plans yet but I hope it doesn't snow this weekend!! I am lemming for a long drive to NY or Boston!!


  I have no clue what we're doing yet, but darn it we'll find something! Oh I want to go to Boston!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'd keep Liv and ditch the LKs since Liv will have the superior formula.


  You so funny!! I know the formula on Liv is pure love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to ditch all my Mac lippies and get Nars now


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You so funny!! I know the formula on Liv is pure love
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Welcome to the club brows!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You so funny!! I know the formula on Liv is pure love
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I was just thinking that same thing the other day! I was looking at all of them and realized that with an exception of a small handful I could probably get rid of every last one of them and not even cry over it because I would be upgrading to better quality formulas via Nars, Guerlain etc.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Welcome to the club brows!!!


  I'm in love with Nars now V!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm in love with Nars now V!!


  I'm thinking of grabbing Olivia & Charlotte next..


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing Olivia & Charlotte next..


  Those are good choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Bette next


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those are good choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Bette will look fab on you Brows!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Those are good choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bette is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i need ingrid next!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nice Picks Buddy!!!
> Bette is
> 
> 
> ...


  I want Ingrid but I'm having a hard time finding it


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I want Ingrid but I'm having a hard time finding it


  I know!!!the exclusive shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am hoping for a restock during nars fnf


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TGIF


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello all!!!  Happy Friday!!








 Good Morning & Happy Friday to you too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> They did!!!! Stevie shouted out AHS at the end it was amazing. I cried and she twirled. Truly a magical night!









Crying and twirling---doesn't get any better than that!!!   I'm so glad you had and amazing night, and you looked amazing too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning & Happy Friday to you too!!!


   Hi Vee honey----I'm still on a high over you, C and I being able to order the FA palette


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nice Picks Buddy!!!
> Bette is
> 
> 
> ...


  Ingrid is purty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know!!!the exclusive shades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I hope you two are able to get what you want-------the struggle is real!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Vee honey----I'm still on a high over you, C and I being able to order the FA palette


  Yes!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: Hello all!!!  Happy Friday!!


  Hey Meddy!!! Are you ready for the weekend!!!  I didn't know you were so petite! I imagined you tall like 5'8


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey ladies! Look what I got in the mail today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm glad it's more purple than pink. I trusted itsbcosirock karly over T's lighting.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know!!!the exclusive shades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  me too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm glad it's more purple than pink. I trusted itsbcosirock karly over T's lighting.


  Pretty! Looks along the lines of Style Curve or Midnight Mambo. Enjoy C!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty! Looks along the lines of Style Curve or Midnight Mambo. Enjoy C!


 I trusted Karly's pics on swatches than T's. This isn't the first time I almost skipped because of how it looked on her. Maybe her lights adjusts the colors automatically. Hmmm


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I trusted Karly's pics on swatches than T's. This isn't the first time I almost skipped because of how it looked on her. Maybe her lights adjusts the colors automatically. Hmmm


  T's swatches have been way off lately and I think it's her lighting. She seems to be using really bright studio type lighting and her swatches are not nearly as accurate as they used to be. I wish she'd go back to the lighting she used in her earlier days.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Speaking of T, her review of the KVD Autograph liner set........OUCH!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hi Vee honey----I'm still on a high over you, C and I being able to order the FA palettearty2: [/COLOR]


  Should I buy it guys?  I also want the mini lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Vee honey----I'm still on a high over you, C and I being able to order the FA palette


  What palette is this you speak of?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of T, her review of the KVD Autograph liner set........OUCH!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What palette is this you speak of?


  Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel Palette Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss!!!!!WD! The palette looks really awesome and the reviews so far have been quite favorable. This is my first quad from her brand too! Its like the TF quads that can be used both dry and wet!! Give it a shot!!! I think Sara has the review up on her blog!!!!
> Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel Palette Buddy!!!


  Thanks Buddy!
  Oh to Google or not to Google?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


>


  And what was up with them being tossed in that weird bag?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> T's swatches have been way off lately and I think it's her lighting. She seems to be using really bright studio type lighting and her swatches are not nearly as accurate as they used to be. I wish she'd go back to the lighting she used in her earlier days.


 Yeah, I don't know with those lights. It's best to just stick with the basics.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

I ordered it yesterday. The fallen angel palette. This is my first from her brand. So let's see if it does performs well.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Buddy!
> Oh to Google or not to Google?


  You Know what I am going to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 catch some angels buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmmm.......
  http://www.hsn.com/shop/tyra/12936


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered it yesterday. The fallen angel palette. This is my first from her brand. So let's see if it does performs well.


  Yup! Apparently the formula is diff for this palette! It can be used wet/dry


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You Know what I am going to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I googled and it's lovely! If it sticks around awhile I might get it.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> And what was up with them being tossed in that weird bag?


  No bueno!! I was going to order those on the VIB sale good thing I didn't


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> No bueno!! I was going to order those on the VIB sale good thing I didn't


  Such a fail, those swatches looked awful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Why oh why did I just look at T's post about the D&G holiday collection? :shock:


I haven't seen it yet....should I even look :lol:   





charismafulltv said:


> Hey ladies! Look what I got in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty C


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very pretty C


  I was initially drooling over the powders until I found out they are perm. Skippable! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was initially drooling over the powders until I found out they are perm. Skippable! lol


Perm...skip lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :crybaby:   :fluffy: [COLOR=0000FF]Crying and twirling---doesn't get any better than that!!!   I'm so glad you had and amazing night, and you looked amazing too!!![/COLOR]


 Yes Indeed! Just a little backstory. My best sister friend in the world of 20 years passed away suddenly 6 years ago. We went ro every show we could together. She was like my right hand and the other half of my heart. True soul sisters. We never made it to Fleetwood Mac together. But we would play their music and dance barefoot in the grass. Rain and all. Didnt matter. Music was everything. So last night was so healing for me in many ways. Thanks Specktra sisters for all your kind words. I was leaning on you in a way. Xoxo


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

#24 just made me die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/its-friday-and-nothing-is-happening-lets-see-whats-in-alans


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Indeed! Just a little backstory. My best sister friend in the world of 20 years passed away suddenly 6 years ago. We went ro every show we could together. She was like my right hand and the other half of my heart. True soul sisters. We never made it to Fleetwood Mac together. But we would play their music and dance barefoot in the grass. Rain and all. Didnt matter. Music was everything. So last night was so healing for me in many ways. Thanks Specktra sisters for all your kind words. I was leaning on you in a way. Xoxo


:hug: I'm sorry for your loss but I am glad you were able to heal some lastnight :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Indeed! Just a little backstory. My best sister friend in the world of 20 years passed away suddenly 6 years ago. We went ro every show we could together. She was like my right hand and the other half of my heart. True soul sisters. We never made it to Fleetwood Mac together. But we would play their music and dance barefoot in the grass. Rain and all. Didnt matter. Music was everything. So last night was so healing for me in many ways. Thanks Specktra sisters for all your kind words. I was leaning on you in a way. Xoxo


  Oh I'm so sorry for you loss, Sassy and I'm so glad you got to go last night.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: I'm sorry for your loss but I am glad you were able to heal some lastnight :kiss:


 Thank Love! I get to see her everyday. I'm raising her youngest son. Just didn't want to seem strange that Stevie twirling makes me cry! LOL!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I was initially drooling over the powders until I found out they are perm. Skippable! lol


 Yes, they are permanent. The only limited edition is the one with the embossed Athena on the pan. The reviews of it turned me off. So I decided to skip.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #24 just made me die! :lmao:  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/its-friday-and-nothing-is-happening-lets-see-whats-in-alans


:lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I imagined you tall like 5'8


  I am ready for the weekend.  Lot's of holiday prepping to do, but I love it.  How about you?  Any big plans?




 Oh I can just about get there with my big girl pumps-------5" heels.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank Love! I get to see her everyday. I'm raising her youngest son. Just didn't want to seem strange that Stevie twirling makes me cry! LOL!


You are a wonderful person!  It's understandable babe. :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Indeed! Just a little backstory. My best sister friend in the world of 20 years passed away suddenly 6 years ago. We went ro every show we could together. She was like my right hand and the other half of my heart. True soul sisters. We never made it to Fleetwood Mac together. But we would play their music and dance barefoot in the grass. Rain and all. Didnt matter. Music was everything. So last night was so healing for me in many ways. Thanks Specktra sisters for all your kind words. I was leaning on you in a way. Xoxo


 Awww Sassy.  I'm very sorry for your loss.  It sounds like you have many wonderful memories of great times with her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank Love! I get to see her everyday. I'm raising her youngest son. Just didn't want to seem strange that Stevie twirling makes me cry! LOL!


 I thought it was beautiful....not strange at all Sassy.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #24 just made me die! :lmao:  http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/its-friday-and-nothing-is-happening-lets-see-whats-in-alans


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Indeed! Just a little backstory. My best sister friend in the world of 20 years passed away suddenly 6 years ago. We went ro every show we could together. She was like my right hand and the other half of my heart. True soul sisters. We never made it to Fleetwood Mac together. But we would play their music and dance barefoot in the grass. Rain and all. Didnt matter. Music was everything. So last night was so healing for me in many ways. Thanks Specktra sisters for all your kind words. I was leaning on you in a way. Xoxo


 So sorry for your loss Sassy!! I am so glad you had an awesome night out & it meant a lot more than just fun part!! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I am ready for the weekend.  Lot's of holiday prepping to do, but I love it.  How about you?  Any big plans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love slapping on a pair of 5 or 6 inch heels and becoming 5''8" or 5'9".


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally got through to Sephora about my missing compact. They were great and are sending it out asap. Whatever that may mean.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Finally got through to Sephora about my missing compact. They were great and are sending it out asap. Whatever that may mean.


 Good for them but they are slacking lately. I wonder what happened to Sephora this month.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Finally got through to Sephora about my missing compact. They were great and are sending it out asap. Whatever that may mean.


  I am so glad they are sending one out to you and didn't hassle you or anything Sassy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> #24 just made me die!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It frightens me---these people vote!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I laughed til I cried!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It frightens me---these people vote!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You don't love smelling your Hubby's colon on the pillows, Meddy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just love colon scented pillows!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Finally got through to Sephora about my missing compact. They were great and are sending it out asap. Whatever that may mean.


  I'm glad they're getting it out to you and hopefully they get it out quickly for you.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You don't love smelling your Hubby's colon on the pillows, Meddy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








yup that was the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of it all!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 21, 2014)

Mmmm colon


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mmmm colon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mmmm colon


----------



## mel33t (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It frightens me---these people vote!!!!:shock: I laughed til I cried!!![/COLOR]


  These are the people who will take care of us when we can no longer put on our lipstick.   That will be a sad day :/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> yup that was the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just can't stop laughing. Come on people! COLOGNE!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mmmm colon


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That will be a sad day :/


  Terrifying isn't it?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Did anyone make an ULta order today?????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did anyone make an ULta order today?????


  No v, did you?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No v, did you?


  I just got that rachel roy eos set and 3 packs of makeup wipes D!!it came around $6 after tax !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I just got that rachel roy eos set and 3 packs of makeup wipes D!!it came around $6 after tax !!!


  Wow that is a great deal V.
  I need some makeup wipes, I am thinking of picking up the Neutrogena ones for my sensitive skin


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow that is a great deal V.
> I need some makeup wipes, I am thinking of picking up the Neutrogena ones for my sensitive skin


My skin hates makeup wipes.  ALL makeup wipes.  The Neutrogena ones, the MAC ones, the Micheal Todd ones... I break out and my rosacea goes nuts.  No lazy face days for me


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow that is a great deal V.
> I need some makeup wipes, I am thinking of picking up the Neutrogena ones for my sensitive skin


  It is!! Good time to stock up on some wipes & lip blms. They even have bogo 50% on wipes too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> My skin hates makeup wipes.  ALL makeup wipes.  The Neutrogena ones, the MAC ones, the Micheal Todd ones... I break out and my rosacea goes nuts.  No lazy face days for me


  Oh  I always carry a set in my bag to wipe off lipstick or runny kohl/ es during the day!!!I kind of prefer to wipe off and reapply lipstick (if i ever bother) than touch up lol!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!! Good time to stock up on some wipes & lip blms. They even have bogo 50% on wipes too!!


  Woot, well now I may take a look V.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have sensitive skin and usually go through an entire process. I want lazy days.
> It is a shame your skin hates the makeup wipes, really all of them? is there something in them that you may be allergic to?
> 
> Woot, well now I may take a look V.


  Oh and I think I got $1 ebates cashback too


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have sensitive skin and usually go through an entire process. I want lazy days.
> It is a shame your skin hates the makeup wipes, really all of them? is there something in them that you may be allergic to?
> 
> Woot, well now I may take a look V.


  There must be! I'm not sure what.  I know since I have rosacea (inflammatory as well as flushing) my skin is sensitive to all kinds of things.  Alcohol is a big culprit.  Anything peppermint is a big no no.  My skin LOVES the Micheal Todd True Organics Sensitive/Dry line and that's really all I use.  I use the Honey and Oat Cleanser, the Cranberry Toner and the Citrus Moisturizer every night, and the Knu Moisturizer in the morning.  Since I started my rosacea bumps are pretty much gone, no breakouts, and the subbhorea around my nose is minimal.  If I stray, even for a day from my night routine all hell breaks loose. 

  Eta: I also have psoriasis.  My skin legitimately hates me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Just got 2 packs of Olay Regenerist wipes for $7.78. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You don't love smelling your Hubby's colon on the pillows, Meddy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That was hysterical ---- he needs to change colons because the one he's using is olfactorily offensive!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Should I buy it guys? I also want the mini lippies


    Yes oh yes!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love slapping on a pair of 5 or 6 inch heels and becoming 5''8" or 5'9".


   Me too---but I don't do it when it's very windy---a girl could topple over!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Finally got through to Sephora about my missing compact. They were great and are sending it out asap. Whatever that may mean.


   I hope you get it soon.  After the big sale debacle they don't want  to lose customers.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too---but I don't do it when it's very windy---a girl could topple over!


  Never a good time there! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That was hysterical ---- he needs to change colons because the one he's using is olfactorily offensive!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Mmmm colon


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh  I always carry a set in my bag to wipe off lipstick or runny kohl/ es during the day!!!I kind of prefer to wipe off and reapply lipstick (if i ever bother) than touch up lol!!


  Unscented baby wipes for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> That will be a sad day :/


   I'm hoping that by that time there will be a robot that can help me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and I think I got $1 ebates cashback too :haha:


:lol:    





IAmakeupaddict said:


> There must be! I'm not sure what.  I know since I have rosacea (inflammatory as well as flushing) my skin is sensitive to all kinds of things.  Alcohol is a big culprit.  Anything peppermint is a big no no.  My skin LOVES the Micheal Todd True Organics Sensitive/Dry line and that's really all I use.  I use the Honey and Oat Cleanser, the Cranberry Toner and the Citrus Moisturizer every night, and the Knu Moisturizer in the morning.  Since I started my rosacea bumps are pretty much gone, no breakouts, and the subbhorea around my nose is minimal.  If I stray, even for a day from my night routine all hell breaks loose.   Eta: I also have psoriasis.  My skin legitimately hates me.


I need that honey oat cleanser. I've got eczema and rosacea and dry dry skin. I still haven't found anything to keep my skin super hydrated. I'm glad you found something that works though. It seems like a lot of steps but worth it, I am sure!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you found something that works though. It seems like a lot of steps but worth it, I am sure!


  Sounds like we are skin twins! Haha.

  Grab one of the tester/travel packs for the dry/sensitive skin if they still have them and try it.  My skin loves the stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Did anyone make an ULta order today?????






I'm not a fan of Ulta.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty! Looks along the lines of Style Curve or Midnight Mambo. Enjoy C!


   Oh yes it does---I think I have MM.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh yes it does---I think I have MM.


  I have it too along with Style Curve and they're basically the exact same colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Sounds like we are skin twins! Haha.  Grab one of the tester/travel packs for the dry/sensitive skin if they still have them and try it.  My skin loves the stuff.


I wrote it down, where do they sell it?  Yes skin twins lol I hate my skin. It really hates me :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What palette is this you speak of?


   It's the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    http://www.specktra.net/t/184847/charlotte-tilbury-makeup/600


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm scared to click that link and see all the CT pretties.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It's the Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]http://www.specktra.net/t/184847/charlotte-tilbury-makeup/600


That palette :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm scared to click that link and see all the CT pretties.


 This will be my first CT e/s palette.  I have other CT products that I'm happy with.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and I think I got $1 ebates cashback too






Every little bit helps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That palette


    It has gotten good reviews too.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank Love! I get to see her everyday. I'm raising her youngest son. Just didn't want to seem strange that Stevie twirling makes me cry! LOL!


  Oh Sassy--what a great person you are -- what a beautiful friendship!  Thank you for sharing your story️


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Sounds like we are skin twins! Haha.  Grab one of the tester/travel packs for the dry/sensitive skin if they still have them and try it.  My skin loves the stuff.


 Skin triplet checking in. My skin is the biggest hater.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Skin triplet checking in. My skin is the biggest hater.


  Triplets


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wrote it down, where do they sell it?  Yes skin twins lol I hate my skin. It really hates me :sigh:


  http://www.michaeltoddtrueorganics.com/skin-type/sensitive/sensitive-skin-discovery-kit.html That's the sample set (lasts a couple of months, sometimes goes on sale)  Or this is the cleanser http://www.michaeltoddtrueorganics.com/skin-type/sensitive/mtto-honey-and-oat-deep-pore-cleanser.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Or this is the cleanser http://www.michaeltoddtrueorganics.com/skin-type/sensitive/mtto-honey-and-oat-deep-pore-cleanser.html


  Thank you so much


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 21, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Am I smoking crack ???


  Definitely look different to justify both! LK is significantly warmer and redder vs Liv which is cooler and more purple. I love LK and I'm sure I'll love Liv even more once I get it . I think my next one will be Dominique, and then maybe Liv after that!  I can't wait to see Liv on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 21, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> There must be! I'm not sure what.  I know since I have rosacea (inflammatory as well as flushing) my skin is sensitive to all kinds of things.  Alcohol is a big culprit.  Anything peppermint is a big no no.  My skin LOVES the Micheal Todd True Organics Sensitive/Dry line and that's really all I use.  I use the Honey and Oat Cleanser, the Cranberry Toner and the Citrus Moisturizer every night, and the Knu Moisturizer in the morning.  Since I started my rosacea bumps are pretty much gone, no breakouts, and the subbhorea around my nose is minimal.  If I stray, even for a day from my night routine all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Eta: I also have psoriasis.  My skin legitimately hates me.


  I feel your pain


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel your pain


  Super fun, right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Have a happy Friday night everyone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.ulta.com/blackfriday/ 

  Some pretty good deals!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a happy Friday night everyone


    Thanks.....you too Miss Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks.....you too Miss Dolly!








 I am trying


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


Amazing on you C


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


  Wow... that's perfect on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Loove that shade on you C!!!
  My Burberry gold is in limbo. It still says out for delivery and its already 10 here! I dont see it coming today. Its way past fedex delivery time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Loove that shade on you C!!! My Burberry gold is in limbo. It still says out for delivery and its already 10 here! I dont see it coming today. Its way past fedex delivery time


That's bull, I have noticed Fedex is slacking on deliveries.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Gorgeous. UP looks amazing on you.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's bull, I have noticed Fedex is slacking on deliveries.


  We will be out the whole day tomm D. If they dont come by 11, then its gonna be tuesday. I dont think Fedex delivers on monday!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We will be out the whole day tomm D. If they dont come by 11, then its gonna be tuesday. I dont think Fedex delivers on monday!!!


Well that sucks. I hope it ces early. I hate waiting for the delivery man, and the pain you feel when you miss the package


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


  So pretty C!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We will be out the whole day tomm D. If they dont come by 11, then its gonna be tuesday. I dont think Fedex delivers on monday!!!


 That's crazy V! You are in the east coast, it's shipped from Philly. You also need to sign.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! You guys should get the Burberry Gold Glow. It's worth it! It's a lot of product too. And the perfume is not overwhelming.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That's crazy V! You are in the east coast, it's shipped from Philly. You also need to sign.


  I knoww C!!! I thought it will be here yesterday but maybe they dispatched it late. But this is too much. I hate fedex!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Gorgeous!!


 Thanks a lot Jenise


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


    Wow---you look so pretty--based on your makeup selections it sounds like you're ready for "date night"


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We will be out the whole day tomm D. If they dont come by 11, then its gonna be tuesday.* I dont think Fedex delivers on monday!!!*


   Is that true?  I wasn't aware of that.  



I won't get my powder until after Dec 1.  It was backordered until then, 
   which is fine.  The confirmation e-mail for my FA palette was in my spam folder---I was getting ready to call.  
   I thought---ok when you start losing track of your orders it's time to stop shopping!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks everyone! You guys should get the Burberry Gold Glow. It's worth it! It's a lot of product too. And the perfume is not overwhelming.


 Looking forward to mine being delivered---It's backordered to Dec 1.  How does it compare to some of your other highlighters C?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Looking forward to mine being delivered---It's backordered to Dec 1.  How does it compare to some of your other highlighters C?[/COLOR]


 It's cooler toned reminds me of the balm Mary Lou manizer and becca champagne gold combined. Here's a swatch.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Is that true?  I wasn't aware of that.  [/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]I won't get my powder until after Dec 1.  It was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]backordered until then,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   which is fine.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The confirmation e-mail for my FA palette was in my spam folder---I was getting ready to call.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I thought---ok when you start losing track [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]of your orders it's time to stop shopping![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


 My FA palette hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's how Mac Ultramarine Pink looks on me. I use Burberry Gold glow as highlighter and Chanel Reve d'Orient on my eyes.


You look gorgeous Charisma!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Thank goodness it looks paler than Champagne Gold---that stuff could make one look jaundiced---it's much too yellow.  Thanks so much for the swatches!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My FA palette hasn't been shipped yet.


    Mine either---I'll be happy when it does because I have no experience with ordering directly from CT.  I've only purchased her products from department stores.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Have an amazing weekend everyone


----------



## jenise (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an amazing weekend everyone


 You do the same!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an amazing weekend everyone


 You too D!!!  My FedEx didn't come yet and we are starting ! Ah well. :sigh:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous Charisma!


 Thanks Naomi


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank goodness it looks paler than Champagne Gold---that stuff could make one look jaundiced---it's much too yellow.  Thanks so much for the swatches!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Is that true?  I wasn't aware of that.  [/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]I won't get my powder until after Dec 1.  It was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]backordered until then,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   which is fine.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The confirmation e-mail for my FA palette was in my spam folder---I was getting ready to call.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I thought---ok when you start losing track [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]of your orders it's time to stop shopping![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


 My FA palette hasn't been shipped yet.  Mine too. It says they require a signature. I hope it won't be the day after thanksgiving since we won't be here in town.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> You do the same!


 I will   





Vineetha said:


> You too D!!!  My FedEx didn't come yet and we are starting ! Ah well. :sigh:


Damn fedex, hopefully you get it before you set off, or at least can get it on monday V :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


  That color looks amazing on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an amazing weekend everyone


    Thanks, you too Miss Dolly!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an amazing weekend everyone


  You too Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks, you too Miss Dolly!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

My Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing powder shipped.  I hope it arrives by Tuesday/Wednesday and I hope it looks as good on me as it does on pretty little C!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818]ompom: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing powder shipped.  I hope it arrives by Tuesday/Wednesday and I hope it looks as good on me as it does on pretty little C!![/COLOR]


Yay come on tuesday ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay come on tuesday


 .......My new balls came today, and after next week....hopefully Tuesday, I need a breather---Time to enjoy and stop buying for a second. 



Famous last words right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> .......My new balls came today, and after next week....hopefully Tuesday, I need a breather---Time to enjoy and stop buying for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> Famous last words right?


  Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea "ok I am taking a breather.......after this order......no wait I want this too..ok after this order"


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha :cheer:  yea "ok I am taking a breather.......after this order......no wait I want this too..ok after this order" :haha:


  This should be a meme hahaha. It's all so true!   My problem right now is with winter clothes/shoes. I recently moved from Florida to a place that actually has a real winter. Let me just say I was not prepared. But I have had a grand old time purchasing things for the cold!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> My problem right now is with winter clothes/shoes. I recently moved from Florida to a place that actually has a real winter. Let me just say I was not prepared. But I have had a grand old time purchasing things for the cold!


    Oh that's nice Alysse----I enjoy the change of seasons and wardrobes but then the novelty wears off---especially winter. and I'm soon over it!
   Have fun!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha right, I do it everyday
> Then they are a need lol isn't a real winter nice?
> I love winter clothes and shoes...especially shoes. *I need a pair of big girl boots. *


  What might big girl boots be?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What might big girl boots be?


  Oh lol big girl boots are what I call boots that fit a larger calf


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh lol big girl boots are what I call boots that fit a larger calf


   Oh I thought you were referring to style---not size.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought style too. Like riding boots. Over the knee boots? All good options.   And we can't leave out ankle boots


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha :cheer:  yea "ok I am taking a breather.......after this order......no wait I want this too..ok after this order" :haha:


 Sounds like someone I know.., like may be me :lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818]ompom: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing powder shipped.  I hope it arrives by Tuesday/Wednesday and I hope it looks as good on me as it does on pretty little C!![/COLOR]


 It will be Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I thought you were referring to style---not size.[/COLOR]


Haha I see that and it was my mistake.    





Vineetha said:


> Sounds like someone I know.., like may be me :lmao:


:lmao: yes V it is so you


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It will be Meddy!


   Awwwwww


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 22, 2014)

Many pages back someone mentioned a review of KVD Autograph pencil set. Can you link me? i want to read it. I tried googling but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Many pages back someone mentioned a review of KVD Autograph pencil set. Can you link me? i want to read it. I tried googling but I couldn't find it.


    I'm not into the brand but this is what I found, based on your request above:  I hope it's what you're looking for.

     http://www.sephora.com/autograph-liner-set-P391328?skuId=1633924


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Many pages back someone mentioned a review of KVD Autograph pencil set. Can you link me? i want to read it. I tried googling but I couldn't find it.


 http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-autograph-liner-set-holiday-2014-review-photos-swatches  These pencils are awesome..idk what's up with her review


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> These pencils are awesome..idk what's up with her review


  I was thinking of buying one, so I wanted to read it. 

  I still think I'm going to buy one eventually. Though not the entire set.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I was thinking of buying one, so I wanted to read it.
> 
> I still think I'm going to buy one eventually. Though not the entire set.


  I have the brown one (forget the name lol) but it is worth it. 
  I have super sensitive eyes and this doesn't irritate them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> These pencils are awesome..idk what's up with her review


    Whoa---that review was dismal!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Whoa---that review was dismal!![/COLOR]:shock:


Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Have a great sunday ompom:  I'm getting ready to leave...I have so much to set up before


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm getting ready to leave...I have so much to set up before


   Thanks!  You too as well Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks!  You too as well Dolly.[/COLOR]


Oh I will Meddy with Chanel and Nars lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great sunday ompom:  I'm getting ready to leave...I have so much to set up before


 You too D!! Have a fun trip!!! ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You too D!! Have a fun trip!!! ompom:


Thanks V, I am looking forward to it. I got everything done and set with 5 min to spare ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks V, I am looking forward to it. I got everything done and set with 5 min to spare ompom:


 Hope you're having fun Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hope you're having fun Dolly!!!


The drive is so long! But I am almost there to check in


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 23, 2014)

Have fun Dolly! Wish I was still there


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Have fun Dolly! Wish I was still there


It is so much fun there Jill. Thank you


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All ready for Fleetwood Mac! Goodnight Specktra Sisters!


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 23, 2014)

So today I used a Laura Mercier Caviar Stick and obviously now need them all. So easy to use and so pretty. I did a simple eye look and got lots of compliments! I'm crediting the Caviar Stick.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 23, 2014)

So, I know I said I was done buying makeup for 2014, but I just found another limited edition Kat Von D palette! I WANT.

  http://www.sephora.com/ladybird-palette-set-P391641?icid2=KVD_WhatsNew_Carousel_P391641_image


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I know I said I was done buying makeup for 2014, but I just found another limited edition Kat Von D palette! I WANT.  http://www.sephora.com/ladybird-palette-set-P391641?icid2=KVD_WhatsNew_Carousel_P391641_image


If I didn't have the ladybird palette already, I'd be all over this


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 23, 2014)

I have developed a serious love for my Kevyn Aucoin Volume Mascara. Serious, serious love.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If I didn't have the ladybird palette already, I'd be all over this


  I'm going to have to buy it. There goes my no buy December. Oh well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So today I used a Laura Mercier Caviar Stick and obviously now need them all. So easy to use and so pretty. I did a simple eye look and got lots of compliments! I'm crediting the Caviar Stick.


    I'm banking my money on your skills & beauty, and then the Caviar Stick!  Glad it turned out so well!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So, I know I said I was* done buying makeup for 2014*, but I just found another limited edition Kat Von D palette! I WANT.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/ladybird-palette-set-P391641?icid2=KVD_WhatsNew_Carousel_P391641_image






That looks like a pretty nice palette to have.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That looks like a pretty nice palette to have.


  And it's a really good deal, three liners plus a palette for $49.

  Of course I'm going to have to buy a lipstick too, so I get free shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> And it's a really good deal, three liners plus a palette for $49.
> 
> *Of course I'm going to have to buy a lipstick too*, so I get free shipping.






Do you have one in mind?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm going to have to buy it. There goes my no buy December. Oh well!


The ladybird palette is perfection


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you have one in mind?


  YES! I'm trying to pick one from the new Nars lipsticks. I'm thinking Bette or Brigette. 

  I also have KVD's studded kiss lipstick in Vampira in my cart, but who knows if I'll actually buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> YES! I'm trying to pick one from the new Nars lipsticks. I'm thinking Bette or Brigette.
> 
> I also have KVD's studded kiss lipstick in Vampira in my cart, but who knows if I'll actually buy it.


 Decisions, decisions


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Decisions, decisions


  The problem is I want it all!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So today I used a Laura Mercier Caviar Stick and obviously now need them all. So easy to use and so pretty. I did a simple eye look and got lots of compliments! I'm crediting the Caviar Stick.


  I've got several of the KIKO dupes and really love them. They are perfect for lazy mornings as well as fancy ones. I haven't tried the laura mercier ones yet, but honestly it's because of the price! Kiko has regular sales and I can buy them for 5€ each, while the laura mercier ones cost 28! I know that Kiko has started opening stores in the US so if there is one near you check them out!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:


 Good Morning Love!:bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Love!


  Morning Sassy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good weekend?


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Sassy!   Have a good weekend?


 Yes! Except that Im ready for these puppies to find new homes. So much work! And I almost had skippers remorse on Ultramarine but I'm past it. I think. How was your weekend?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes! Except that Im ready for these puppies to find new homes. So much work! And I almost had skippers remorse on Ultramarine but I'm past it. I think. How was your weekend?


  Oh puppies, so cute and yet so much work it almost negates their cuteness. ALMOST. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think UP was beautiful, but not a very original colour, if you have last year's Midnight Mambo or an old Style Curve lippy laying around, they look very close to each other. 
  My weekend was pretty okay, rained tons and tons so Shelbi and I had to stay in doors for the most part, but we ate lots of junk food and nerded out having a LOTR-a-thon.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well


  Morning Melrose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doing okay, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Melrose (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Melrose!   Doing okay, thanks. How are you?


 Doing ok, battling a throat infection but starting antibiotics today. I'm enjoying my week off from work for the thanksgiving holidays and celebrating my 8th wedding anniversary today. Happy to hear you're doing well


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing ok, battling a throat infection but starting antibiotics today. I'm enjoying my week off from work for the thanksgiving holidays and celebrating my 8th wedding anniversary today. Happy to hear you're doing well


  Oh no! I hope that infection clears up soon. Did you already have the surgery? 
  Yay for a week off and congrats on the anniversary! I hope y'all are able to have a lovely one.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I hope that infection clears up soon. Did you already have the surgery?  Yay for a week off and congrats on the anniversary! I hope y'all are able to have a lovely one. :bouquet:


 No surgery yet, I'm going for a second opinion and still trying to figure out which option is best. None of the options sound too great and the surgery is much more tricky than I had originally thought. Having a great anniversary despite everything.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No surgery yet, I'm going for a second opinion and still trying to figure out which option is best. None of the options sound too great and the surgery is much more tricky than I had originally thought. Having a great anniversary despite everything.


  I hope whatever route you take ends with a safe surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


  Good morning, my dear.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing ok, battling a throat infection but starting antibiotics today. I'm enjoying my week off from work for the thanksgiving holidays and celebrating my 8th wedding anniversary today. Happy to hear you're doing well


  Good morning Melrose. Happy 8th anniversary to you and yours. You are blessed to have such a sweet husband and he is blessed to have you. I pray that you are able to quickly heal from your throat infection and can move on to enjoying the Holidays.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning, my dear.


  Morning Vande! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good weekend?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No surgery yet, I'm going for a second opinion and still trying to figure out which option is best. None of the options sound too great and the surgery is much more tricky than I had originally thought. Having a great anniversary despite everything.


  Happy Anniversary Melrose


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> The problem is I want it all!


    I know----meeee to!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Doing ok, battling a throat infection but starting antibiotics today. I'm enjoying my week off from work for the thanksgiving holidays and celebrating my 8th wedding anniversary today. Happy to hear you're doing well


  Happy Anniversary and Happy Thanksgiving Melrose.  I hope you're able to enjoy both in spite of your health challenges.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the feeling of getting rid of undesirables!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Melrose said:


> No surgery yet, I'm going for a second opinion and still trying to figure out which option is best. None of the options sound too great and the surgery is much more tricky than I had originally thought. Having a great anniversary despite everything.


Happy Anniversary and my thoughts, prayers and love are with you :kiss:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 24, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Good morning Brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Have a good weekend?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!





Vandekamp said:


> Good morning, my dear.





Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well





SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Love!:bouquet:





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies! :flower:


   Morning


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Brows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! had a great weekend Friday was kind of hectic but Saturday and Sunday was good. I'm glad I have a short week only 3 days of work this week


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yes! had a great weekend Friday was kind of hectic but Saturday and Sunday was good. I'm glad I have a short week only 3 days of work this week


  Nice! I'm glad you had a good weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to doing a little online shopping this week and make a dent in Christmas stuff.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Good morning Dolly. Enjoying your shopping excursion?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


  Good morning Brows.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


  Morning Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having fun in Vegas?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 24, 2014)

So I finally caved in got my Stone lip liner and my Riri Viva glam 2 lippy


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally caved in got my Stone lip liner and my Riri Viva glam 2 lippy









 That combo is the shiz! Enjoy Brows!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm in South Carolina visiting my dad. It's so dreary here


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally caved in got my Stone lip liner and my Riri Viva glam 2 lippy








 You will love both of them!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys! I'm in South Carolina visiting my dad. It's so dreary here


  Howdy Crimson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was rainy and gray here all weekend and is just now starting to get sunny again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Dolly. Enjoying your shopping excursion?


I am, but basically yesterday was it lol  





NaomiH said:


> Morning Dolly!  Having fun in Vegas?


I am,but there was so much traffic on the freeway and rude rude people hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys! I'm in South Carolina visiting my dad. It's so dreary here


Hi Crimson  :hug:   





rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally caved in got my Stone lip liner and my Riri Viva glam 2 lippy


ompom: enjoy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

At the CCO late lastnight I found VG1 and bought it ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am,but there was so much traffic on the freeway and rude rude people








 traffic and rude people


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> At the CCO late lastnight I found VG1 and bought it


  Finally!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You will love both of them!
> 
> I have nothing in my stash like those colors so I know I will love them
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Thanks~ D


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I loved the way you looked in that lipstick
> 
> I have nothing in my stash like those colors so I know I will love them
> Thanks~ D








 thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Late morning guys!!! @melrose Happy Annuversary!! Have a fun day!!! And yippee a 3 day week :yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> And yippee a 3 day week


  Good afternoon Buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Have a good weekend?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon Buddy!    Have a good weekend?


 Hiya buddy  the weekend was pretty nice! We went to Boston on Saturday ,did some grocery shopping yest and looking forward to Wednesday to run home!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love short work weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Do not love grocery shopping.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 24, 2014)

Finally bought some Colour Pop! I hope I love it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love short work weeks.   Do not love grocery shopping.   :haha:


 I hate grocery shopping but I love cooking.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Finally bought some Colour Pop! I hope I love it.


  Enjoy!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hate grocery shopping but I love cooking.


  I like baking more than cooking, but I do like cooking. Get some of my best thinking done then for some reason.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love short work weeks.   Do not love grocery shopping.   :haha:


 :haha: I am okay with grocery shopping , but hboy: on a thanksgiving weekend oops!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am okay with grocery shopping , but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's the absolute worst right there and God forbid you forget something and have to go get it later on.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

I sure hope the mail lady brings me something other than junk mail today.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope the mail lady brings me something other than junk mail today. :sigh:


 Oh me toooo Buddy!!! :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys! I'm in South Carolina visiting my dad. It's so dreary here


  That's where I'm from. Makes me homesick!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh me toooo Buddy!!!


  Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like 





  *EDIT* WOW!! I really need to not gif and talk on the phone! I meant to post this:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like
> 
> WOW!! I really need to not gif and talk on the phone! I meant to post this:


 Don't worry I haven't received mine either.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like


 :lol: You will get it today Buddy!! I think C is yet to get hers as well and both of you ordered on the same day!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Don't worry I haven't received mine either.


  Stupid mail folk holding our balls hostage!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You will get it today Buddy!! I think C is yet to get hers as well and both of you ordered on the same day!!


  I SO didn't mean to post that gif!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally! :whip:  :haha:


It's so pretty lol I'm glad you shoved me into it hahaha  





NaomiH said:


> Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like
> 
> *EDIT* WOW!! I really need to not gif and talk on the phone! I meant to post this:


:lmao: hahahaha oh naomi that has made my day


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no... that's quite alright. That's a happy accident.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahahaha oh naomi that has made my day


  It's one of my favorite reds and one of the few lippies that won't be making my chopping block Enjoy Dolly!. 
  Dude, I don't even know how I posted Alexander Skarsgard instead of Spongebob, but I'm sure not sad that I did. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Late morning guys!!! @melrose Happy Annuversary!! Have a fun day!!! And yippee a 3 day week :yahoo:


Hey V! Had fun this weekend?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no... that's quite alright. That's a happy accident.


  A very happy accident indeed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of my favorite reds and one of the few lippies that won't be making my chopping block Enjoy Dolly!.  Dude, I don't even know how I posted Alexander Skarsgard instead of Spongebob, but I'm sure not sad that I did. lol


Haha it was the combo of the comment you made and the gif..that has me in fits :lmao: I was like...uuuh that's one way to wait for balls   I also found Typographic and Free to be shadows ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey V! Had fun this weekend?


 It was nice D!! Finally okay with a Monday bec that means just 2 more days to go lol!! :haha: And I am sooooo excited & happy for your Nars haul D!! I hope you are having an awesome time!! You deserve that and much more!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> A very happy accident indeed.


 It suits !!You can wait like that too !! :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It was nice D!! Finally okay with a Monday bec that means just 2 more days to go lol!! :haha: And I am sooooo excited & happy for your Nars haul D!! I hope you are having an awesome time!! You deserve that and much more!!! :yahoo:


I'm glad you enjoyed yourself V. Haha oh today is a great monday ompom: Aww V you are so kind, that put a smile on my face! :hug: :frenz: I really didn't expect to buy all that lol but I am happy with it. Dominique though :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed yourself V. Haha oh today is a great monday ompom: Aww V you are so kind, that put a smile on my face! :hug: :frenz: I really didn't expect to buy all that lol but I am happy with it. Dominique though :eyelove:


 Dominique is really :eyelove: any time I wear that lippie, I always get asked which shade that is ( granted half the time I am at some makeup counter :lmao: but still..)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It suits !!You can wait like that too !!


  I could, but it'd be a bit creepy if I started de-robing in the office.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could, but it'd be a bit creepy if I started de-robing in the office. :haha:


 Oh no :lmao: yeah spongebob fits better!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could, but it'd be a bit creepy if I started de-robing in the office. :haha:


:haha: it could be, but maybe a secret admirer will do it too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Speaking of Alexander, seems he'll be playing Tarzan.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dominique is really :eyelove: any time I wear that lippie, I always get asked which shade that is ( granted half the time I am at some makeup counter :lmao: but still..)


I'm wearing it today. I bet she is beautiful on you too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of Alexander, seems he'll be playing Tarzan. :thud:


Oh my


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of Alexander, seems he'll be playing Tarzan. :thud:


 :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh my


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm going to see it for the sole purpose of watching him swing on vines wearing only a loin cloth.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


:thud:  





NaomiH said:


> I'm going to see it for the sole purpose of watching him swing on vines wearing only a loin cloth.:bigstar:


Aren't we all lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aren't we all lol


  That and Magic Mike 2 which promises more nekkie Joe Mangianello.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to see it for the sole purpose of watching him swing on vines wearing only a loin cloth.







  Buddy Just got my Rouge Parade Gloss


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy Just got my Rouge Parade Gloss


  I was just ogling it over in the Guerlain thread! It's beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Sephora just restocked Rouge Parade 820 lipstick. Why oh why didn't that happen during the sale?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora just restocked Rouge Parade 820 lipstick. Why oh why didn't that happen during the sale?


  Woah Really!!! Now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and Magic Mike 2 which promises more nekkie Joe Mangianello. :eyelove:


I saw that lol and  yummy lol  





NaomiH said:


> Sephora just restocked Rouge Parade 820 lipstick. Why oh why didn't that happen during the sale?


Stupid Sephora :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Woah Really!!! Now


  Yeah, I just saw it and got kinda ticked off about it. If it sticks around I may or may not grab it after pay day.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stupid Sephora


  They suck! lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 24, 2014)

So I have a $4 off $10 Revlon coupon and am headed to CVS to pick up a new prescription. Anything I should try? I don't have a lot of experience with drugstore brands.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I have a $4 off $10 Revlon coupon and am headed to CVS to pick up a new prescription. Anything I should try? I don't have a lot of experience with drugstore brands.


  Temptalia posted a review of some Revlon glosses earlier that looked pretty decent:
  http://www.temptalia.com/revlon-hd-tourmaline-hd-pink-ruby-hd-carnelian-ultra-hd-lip-lacquers-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I have a $4 off $10 Revlon coupon and am headed to CVS to pick up a new prescription. Anything I should try? I don't have a lot of experience with drugstore brands.


Revlon Matte Balms..or whatever they are called lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I have a $4 off $10 Revlon coupon and am headed to CVS to pick up a new prescription. Anything I should try? I don't have a lot of experience with drugstore brands.


  Yes those revlon glosses look good based on T's review!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes those revlon glosses look good based on T's review!!


  The Pink Ruby one.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The Pink Ruby one.








 I think I might be back to loving Glosses LOL!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

I found a Vice 1 palette on the CB and now the collector in me is wanting both Vice 3 and the LTD palette. I will almost definitely get 3, but do I really need LTD?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That and Magic Mike 2 which promises more nekkie Joe Mangianello. :eyelove:


 I just received my white balls. I needed top sign it. I'll use it as a highlighter.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received my white balls. I needed top sign it. I'll use it as a highlighter.


  C how do you like Ultramarine Pink. apparently my store is getting it but they open at 6 am on thursday. is it worth it????


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I might be back to loving Glosses LOL!!!


  It's so pretty and reminds me of this old gloss I had back in the day. I think I'm gonna grab it for nostalgia sake! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received my white balls. I needed top sign it. I'll use it as a highlighter.


  My balls are still in limbo, I don't think they want to come to Texas or something. Not that I blame them, but sheesh!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C how do you like Ultramarine Pink. apparently my store is getting it but they open at 6 am on thursday. is it worth it????


  Do you have Midnight Mambo from last year? They look really similar with just a different finish, it's also very similar to Style Curve from awhile back which is a dead on dupe to MM on me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C how do you like Ultramarine Pink. apparently my store is getting it but they open at 6 am on thursday. is it worth it????


 Yes! You can check out more of my pics and Reviews on my blog and on instagram!


----------



## jenise (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm wearing it today. I bet she is beautiful on you too!


 Ouu post a pic!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG! Why are all my customers today really whiny and incapable of comprehending even the simplest thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Come on 5pm!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do you have Midnight Mambo from last year? They look really similar with just a different finish, it's also very similar to Style Curve from awhile back which is a dead on dupe to MM on me.


  I have Midnight Mambo and I thought for sure it was more purple than pink. No?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have Midnight Mambo and I thought for sure it was more purple than pink. No?


  It comes out a bit more purple on me as well due to the mauve tone in my lips vs T's lips,but from the first moment I saw UP in the tube I thought it looked like it'd end up being a dupe for MM. I think the only way to know for sure though would be to compare it to MM in store.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Do you have Midnight Mambo from last year? They look really similar with just a different finish, it's also very similar to Style Curve from awhile back which is a dead on dupe to MM on me.


  Me did not get either Buddy!!! Looks like its going to be a pain getting it since my store insists they are going to launch it on thursday and not wednesday!! Thanksgiving early morning yeah!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me did not get either Buddy!!! Looks like its going to be a pain getting it since my store insists they are going to launch it on thursday and not wednesday!! Thanksgiving early morning yeah!!!


  That is so dumb! I have 2 lipsticks that look almost near exact to every swatch I've seen of this lippy so maybe if you can't get UP, try and track down a Midnight Mambo or a Style Curve? I'm also sure MAC will more than likely slap the same or incredibly similar colour out over the next few months so if you miss it I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get a chance at a near dupe. Good luck braving the store, Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is so dumb! I have 2 lipsticks that look almost near exact to every swatch I've seen of this lippy so maybe if you can't get UP, try and track down a Midnight Mambo or a Style Curve? I'm also sure MAC will more than likely slap the same or incredibly similar colour out over the next few months so if you miss it I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get a chance at a near dupe. Good luck braving the store, Buddy!


  A miracle restock maybe


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Found a pic, this is MM and Style Curve on me which are my suspected UP dupes. They look similar, at least to me. 
  http://www.specktra.net/t/183389/mac-tropical-taboo-collection-2013/4470#post_2427632


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> A miracle restock maybe


  Knowing MAC there may be one!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Found a pic, this is MM and Style Curve on me which are my suspected UP dupes. They look similar, at least to me.
> http://www.specktra.net/t/183389/mac-tropical-taboo-collection-2013/4470#post_2427632


  Ah they do look Similar Buddy!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone keeps getting their balls and I'm over here like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ROTFL!!! This totally made my day...funny as hell lmao!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Knowing MAC there may be one!


  I hope so too!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> ROTFL!!! This totally made my day...funny as hell lmao!!


  Glad to be of service, Brows!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of Alexander, seems he'll be playing Tarzan.


  Seriously?  Wow!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Seriously?  Wow!


  Mmmhmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I also found Typographic and Free to be shadows


  It sure is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> Ouu post a pic!!!


:wink:   





NaomiH said:


> OMG! Why are all my customers today really whiny and incapable of comprehending even the simplest thing? :headbang:  Come on 5pm!!


Dude tell me about it! It effing sucks, the people! I guess it's the holidays that's why :dunno:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It sure is! :hot:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dude tell me about it! It effing sucks, the people! I guess it's the holidays that's why


  Maybe, either way though mofos need to calm down! lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe, either way though mofos need to calm down! lol


 I've noticed it too! What kind of job do you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I've noticed it too! What kind of job do you have?


  The incredibly un-glam job of plumbing dispatcher! WOOOOOO!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

My hubby picked up Rita for me!  Hmm...  that doesn't sound right. lol

  Anyway, I love her!  She's the perfect classic red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also got a Stila Smudge Stick in Deep Fuchsia. It's really more of a raspberry wine shade.  I've been wanting a good reddish eyeliner, and I can't wait to try out some new looks with this.  I think it would look great with Makeup Geek Bitten eyeshadow!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dominique is really :eyelove: any time I wear that lippie, I always get asked which shade that is ( granted half the time I am at some makeup counter :lmao: but still..)


  V do you use a liner with it?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!







  Wearing KVD lovecraft on my lips. I love this shade!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Dominique is really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I need that shade, too. After the pic Dolly posted I wants it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe, either way though mofos need to calm down! lol


Lol I know  





pandorablack said:


> I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!
> 
> Wearing KVD lovecraft on my lips. I love this shade! :eyelove:


Perfection babe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I think I need that shade, too. After the pic Dolly posted I wants it.


:kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> V do you use a liner with it?


 No I don't WD!! It doesn't wash me out without a liner so..


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

WAIT WAIT WAIT A MINUTE. Dominique is not on Sephora. Where the heck do you get it? Please don't tell me it was limited edition.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT A MINUTE. Dominique is not on Sephora. Where the heck do you get it? Please don't tell me it was limited edition.


  You have to get it directly from Nars or from Barney's.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You did great!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You have to get it directly from Nars or from Barney's.


  *sigh of relief*


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No I don't WD!! It doesn't wash me out without a liner so..


  Good to know!  I was afraid it would wash me out!  Thanks V!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!  You look great P!
> 
> Wearing KVD lovecraft on my lips. I love this shade! :eyelove:


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

Can someone swatch Dominique and KVD Coven together? I think Dominque is pink-er but I want to see them next to each other.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> *sigh of relief*


  Haha, yep.  It's goes back and forth between being in and out of stock.  I got it off of Barney's a few days ago when I saw it come back in stock.  It's still out of stock on Nars, I think.  There are 8 shades (I think) that you can only get from Barney's or directly from Nars.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone talk me out of Carmine Rouge. I need another Nars lippie right? Or Tom Ford?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Can someone swatch Dominique and KVD Coven together? I think Dominque is pink-er but I want to see them next to each other.


  I don't own Coven, but from what I've seen it is much lighter and brighter of a shade than Dominique.  Dominique has a slightly gray, muted quality, and definitely has more mauve in comparison.  From what I've heard, many people say that Dominique turns out to be a little darker than they originally anticipate.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't own Coven, but from what I've seen it is much lighter and brighter of a shade than Dominique.  Dominique has a slightly gray, muted quality, and definitely has more mauve in comparison.  From what I've heard, many people say that Dominique turns out to be a little darker than they originally anticipate.


  Ok, that's it, y'all, decision over. I know what shade my first Nars lipstick is going to be! DOMINIQUE.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, that's it, y'all, decision over. I know what shade my first Nars lipstick is going to be! DOMINIQUE.


  She will look awesome on you! Dolly ' pic in the Audacious thread looks amazing.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, that's it, y'all, decision over. I know what shade my first Nars lipstick is going to be! DOMINIQUE.


 Get it! You will love her. Nothing like KVD coven. The grey undertones in Dominique really make it unique, IMO. I've been digging plummy greys lately. Just ordered OCC Sebastian. Can't wait till it get here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT A MINUTE. Dominique is not on Sephora. Where the heck do you get it? Please don't tell me it was limited edition.


They have her instock at the Nars Boutique, call them and they'll ship her to you!   





MandyVanHook said:


> She will look awesome on you! Dolly ' pic in the Audacious thread looks amazing.





SassyWonder said:


> Someone talk me out of Carmine Rouge. I need another Nars lippie right? Or Tom Ford?


I just bought a TF lippie at a CCO ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My hubby picked up Rita for me!  Hmm...  that doesn't sound right. lol  Anyway, I love her!  She's the perfect classic red.    I also got a Stila Smudge Stick in Deep Fuchsia. It's really more of a raspberry wine shade.  I've been wanting a good reddish eyeliner, and I can't wait to try out some new looks with this.  I think it would look great with Makeup Geek Bitten eyeshadow!


Yay hubby!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!
> 
> Wearing KVD lovecraft on my lips. I love this shade! :eyelove:


Beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It comes out a bit more purple on me as well due to the mauve tone in my lips vs T's lips,but from the first moment I saw UP in the tube I thought it looked like it'd end up being a dupe for MM. I think the only way to know for sure though would be to compare it to MM in store.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone talk me out of Carmine Rouge. I need another Nars lippie right? Or Tom Ford?


Go with Nars or Tom Ford.  Better formula for your money!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm posting this picture because it took me FOREVER to do my eyeliner today. The struggle is real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovecraft looks beautiful on you Pandora. KVD lippies are the best IMO.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They have her instock at the Nars Boutique, call them and they'll ship her to you!  I just bought a TF lippie at a CCO ompom:


Awesome! Mine never has anything besides random TF colognes.  :sigh:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Go with Nars or Tom Ford. Better formula for your money!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So I finally caved in got my Stone lip liner and my Riri Viva glam 2 lippy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think I might be back to loving Glosses LOL!!!


    The new Chanel ones, Rouge Allure Colour & Shine, are heavenly Vee!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received my white balls. I needed top sign it. I'll use it as a highlighter.






​Yay!!!  We're getting so much stuff that I can't keep up w/orders.  You might want to also try it as an 
       over all face powder if you really want to hear the angels sing!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome! Mine never has anything besides random TF colognes.  :sigh:


  I wish I could find Tobacco Vanille for my hubby.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That is so dumb! I have 2 lipsticks that look almost near exact to every swatch I've seen of this lippy so maybe if you can't get UP, try and track down a Midnight Mambo or a Style Curve? I'm also sure *MAC will more than likely slap the same or incredibly similar colour out over the next few months s*o if you miss it I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get a chance at a near dupe. Good luck braving the store, Buddy!


 _*You know it!!  *_I like the finish of MM but it has no real staying power---I don't mind that either though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *My hubby picked up Rita for me!  Hmm...  that doesn't sound right. lol*
> 
> Anyway, I love her!  She's the perfect classic red.
> 
> ...


  Sitting at my computer howling



What a selfless act!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 24, 2014)

I ended up getting a couple of the Revlon Colorburst Lip Butters in Pink Truffle and Raspberry Pie. They're so pretty!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

Off topic, has anyone ever bought from 6pm.com? I'm eyeing these Converse from them in chocolate: http://www.6pm.com/converse-chuck-taylor-all-star-ox-mesange-black but I'm a little iffy on the company. Seems to have mixed reviews. Does anyone have any experience buying from them


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sitting at my computer howling[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]What a selfless act!!![/COLOR]


  Hahaha!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Off topic, has anyone ever bought from 6pm.com? I'm eyeing these Converse from them in chocolate: http://www.6pm.com/converse-chuck-taylor-all-star-ox-mesange-black but I'm a little iffy on the company. Seems to have mixed reviews. Does anyone have any experience buying from them


My sister has and she didn't seem to have an issue with them.  I placed an order about a month ago, but found the shoe I wanted elsewhere for a bit cheaper so I emailed them to cancel and they replied and got it canceled within an hour or so.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> _*   *_[COLOR=0000FF]_*You know it!!  *_I like the finish of MM but it has no real staying power---I don't mind that either though.[/COLOR]


I've noticed that about that formula too, feels nice on and has a nice finish, but they don't last all that long.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Go with Nars or Tom Ford.  Better formula for your money!


Agreed Naomi!   





NaomiH said:


> Awesome! Mine never has anything besides random TF colognes.  :sigh:


She said they had just got them in yesterday..I've never seen TF ever at a CCO.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My sister has and she didn't seem to have an issue with them. I placed an order about a month ago, but found the shoe I wanted elsewhere for a bit cheaper so I emailed them to cancel and they replied and got it canceled within an hour or so.


Good to know! The only thing worrying me is that the design/color I want is called "chocolate" on the website, but when I Google "converse chocolate" I get plain brown shoes. Am I going to get what's pictured or what it's called? I'm not even sure the name for the pattern.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I could find Tobacco Vanille for my hubby.


That sounds like it'd smell wonderful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I could find Tobacco Vanille for my hubby.


That sounds like a fantastic cologne


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed Naomi! She said they had just got them in yesterday..I've never seen TF ever at a CCO.


I haven't either except a COLON or two and I wasn't paying much attention to those since I have no need for COLONS. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either except a COLON or two and I wasn't paying much attention to those since I have no need for COLONS. :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That sounds like it'd smell wonderful!





Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds like a fantastic cologne


  I hear great things about it. My husband's favorite scent is the inside of a cigar humidor and it supposedly has those notes to it. It's a very masculine scent but I do hear of some women wearing it ad well.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


Teehee I had to! :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Off topic, has anyone ever bought from 6pm.com? I'm eyeing these Converse from them in chocolate: http://www.6pm.com/converse-chuck-taylor-all-star-ox-mesange-black but I'm a little iffy on the company. Seems to have mixed reviews. Does anyone have any experience buying from them


 Hi Crimson! I bought a pair of sandals from them last summer and I didn't have a problem


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Crimson! I bought a pair of sandals from them last summer and I didn't have a problem


  Thanks! I ended up finding them at Journeys cheaper


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I hear great things about it. My husband's favorite scent is the inside of a cigar humidor and it supposedly has those notes to it. It's a very masculine scent but I do hear of some women wearing it ad well.


I'm going to have to give it a sniff if I find it at a counter or something


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to have to give it a sniff if I find it at a counter or something


  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either except a COLON or two and I wasn't paying much attention to those since I have no need for COLONS.


    Just make sure you get your COLON checked once in a while---and don't where cologne for the procedure----it might make the anesthesiologist queasy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either except a COLON or two and I wasn't paying much attention to those since I have no need for COLONS. :haha:


:lmao: hahahaha Naomi   





MandyVanHook said:


> I hear great things about it. My husband's favorite scent is the inside of a cigar humidor and it supposedly has those notes to it. It's a very masculine scent but I do hear of some women wearing it ad well.


Hmm I must find this!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Let me know what you think!


Will do milady!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

All this talk of Nars Dominique....when will it ever be back in stock?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and Vivien. I'm dreaming it will be available this weekend but it's probably just that...a dream. Somedaaay.....hehe


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> All this talk of Nars Dominique....when will it ever be back in stock?? :crybaby:  That and Vivien. I'm dreaming it will be available this weekend but it's probably just that...a dream. Somedaaay.....hehe


The Nars Boutique in Vegas has both in stock, if you call them babe, they will ship them to you


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Nars Boutique in Vegas has both in stock, if you call them babe, they will ship them to you


  Yeah, I probably could call the boutique in the city too, I was just hoping to get them during the sale....$32 for one lipstick is a lot haha. But I will probably end up having to do that, thanks for the reminder, I keep forgetting to call.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah, I probably could call the boutique in the city too, I was just hoping to get them during the sale....$32 for one lipstick is a lot haha. But I will probably end up having to do that, thanks for the reminder, I keep forgetting to call.


I wanted to pick some up during the sale too lol but I doubt that'll happen now :lol: Good thing these are perm, so there is no rush..phew lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good thing these are perm, so there is no rush..phew lol


  I know...hopefully the want for them will die down at some point...maybe, haha. Even the lip pencil I want is OOS, El Aqua. Kick a girl when she's down why don't you Nars....


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Is anybody planning on buying anything from the Lime Crime sale on Wednesday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I know...hopefully the want for them will die down at some point...maybe, haha. Even the lip pencil I want is OOS, El Aqua. Kick a girl when she's down why don't you Nars....:lol:


Not at the boutique :haha: oke: El Agua is in stock   





Tahlia said:


> Is anybody planning on buying anything from the Lime Crime sale on Wednesday?


I was..then changed my mind :sigh:


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was..then changed my mind


  LOL, it's actually in stock on Nordstrom online too, which is probably where I'll get it, Monday, during double points day.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks! I ended up finding them at Journeys cheaper


  That's great!  They're soo cute!


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was..then changed my mind :sigh:


  Whyyyy?! I want to buy some things but I'm trying to decide between a Drake concert ticket or makeup lol. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> LOL, it's actually in stock on Nordstrom online too, which is probably where I'll get it, Monday, during double points day.


:lol: that's great news   





Tahlia said:


> Whyyyy?! I want to buy some things but I'm trying to decide between a Drake concert ticket or makeup lol. I can't make up my mind.


I spent too much here lol Drake or makeup.....uuuh tough choice. Concerts are a ton of fun and memorable. Makeup can wait :shock: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Is anybody planning on buying anything from the Lime Crime sale on Wednesday?


  Not I!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Is anybody planning on buying anything from the Lime Crime sale on Wednesday?


  Me!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2014)

Is it bedtime yet? I'm ready to go back to bed.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

That Marc Jacobs The Night Owl palette sure is pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm looking at appliances and helping mama pick out new ones for the kitchen of the new house, not so fun, but I have managed to talk her into getting Viking appliances. Now to get her to choose the nice Graphite Gray finish.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking at appliances and helping mama pick out new ones for the kitchen of the new house, not so fun, but I have managed to talk her into getting Viking appliances. Now to get her to choose the nice Graphite Gray finish.








 haha!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  The rain doesnt help!! I am on full-on hibernation mode


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The rain doesnt help!! I am on full-on hibernation mode


  It's not raining here, but it's chilly and I want to cozy up under my covers.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

Have we looked at the YSL pur couture line???


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That Marc Jacobs The Night Owl palette sure is pretty!


  It sure looks pretty!! Its been on my wishlist for!! I hope T posts the review today! If it is infact good, then I will give it a go. I am confused between Night owl and Siren!!Looks like its also in stock after sooooo long!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's not raining here, but it's chilly and I want to cozy up under my covers.








 Yup!!!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The rain doesnt help!! I am on full-on hibernation mode :haha:


  I should've been a bear so I could hibernate.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 25, 2014)

Good morning ladies! I impulsively ordered melts 6six6 late last night under the influence of some strong pain meds. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That Marc Jacobs The Night Owl palette sure is pretty!


  It does look pretty! Must resist the eyeshadow temptation.   Has anyone tried Laura Mercier's blushes? I swatched them the other day and am thinking of picking up a couple.


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I spent too much here lol Drake or makeup.....uuuh tough choice. Concerts are a ton of fun and memorable. Makeup can wait :shock: :haha:


  Lol I thought that was the reason why. Nars is better than LC anyways. I know right but the tickets are ridiculously priced and eh, not sure if he's worth it. I have two days left to decide!   





NaomiH said:


> Not I!


 oke:  





Anaphora said:


> Me!


  What are you planning on buying?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> What are you planning on buying?


  I want a couple of the Tom Ford baby lippies or possibly another Rouge G and nothing at LC is enticing me enough to choose them over TF or Guerlain. Maybe next Black Friday.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Have we looked at the YSL pur couture line???








No I haven't and it's going to need to stay like that for now.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It sure looks pretty!! Its been on my wishlist for!! I hope T posts the review today! If it is infact good, then I will give it a go. I am confused between Night owl and Siren!!Looks like its also in stock after sooooo long!!!


  She has the swatches up in her gallery already so I'm thinking it'll pop up at some point today!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I impulsively ordered melts 6six6 late last night under the influence of some strong pain meds. Hope I don't regret it.


  Good morning Melrose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you like it once you get it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

TA DA!
  http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-night-owl-214-style-eye-con-7-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TA DA!
> http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-night-owl-214-style-eye-con-7-palette-review-photos-swatches


  oh yay!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That Marc Jacobs The Night Owl palette sure is pretty!





NaomiH said:


> TA DA! http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacob...tyle-eye-con-7-palette-review-photos-swatches


My, that's pretty!    





Tahlia said:


> Lol I thought that was the reason why. Nars is better than LC anyways. I know right but the tickets are ridiculously priced and eh, not sure if he's worth it. I have two days left to decide! oke: What are you planning on buying?


 I can always get LCon sale at Naimies so I'll just wait till Cashmere and Pansy are available there lol. Tahlia I'm over here all "I'm so Fancy" :lmao: when I am not at home haha


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I should've been a bear so I could hibernate.


  I always wish that every winter!  Are you working tomorrow Mel?   I don't want to drive in the snow tomorrow️


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I always wish that every winter!  Are you working tomorrow Mel?   I don't want to drive in the snow tomorrow️


  Yeah, you are too?? I'll probably be able to leave at three though. They're saying 3-4 inches by me but it won't start until six. At least its a short week!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly, what's the lippie in your new avatar? I need it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to decide between Charlotte and Liv. Someone help!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Dolly, what's the lippie in your new avatar? I need it.


  We all do!  She's wearing Nars Dominique.  It looks amazing!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Is anybody planning on buying anything from the Lime Crime sale on Wednesday?


  Doubtful... I might consider another Velvetine since I did enjoy the two I got recently.  That would be it, though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I impulsively ordered melts 6six6 late last night under the influence of some strong pain meds. Hope I don't regret it.


  LOL!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide between Charlotte and Liv. Someone help!


  Both!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Both!


  Bad girl! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide between Charlotte and Liv. Someone help!


  You could split the difference and get Bette. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Is Nars still having their F &F sale Friday?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Bad girl! lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

In other news, have you guys seen the indictment at Ferguson Mo protest/ looping last night. Just read the news this am. They stole weaves in a hair salon!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> In other news, have you guys seen the indictment at Ferguson Mo protest/ looping last night. Just read the news this am. They stole weaves in a hair salon!


  Oh jeez, I'm reading about it now...


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, you are too?? I'll probably be able to leave at three though. They're saying 3-4 inches by me but it won't start until six. At least its a short week!!


  6pm?  Oh good I thought it was starting in the morning.  My company won't close early.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh jeez, I'm reading about it now...


 It's crazy. They looped a Wal-Mart, toysrUs, little Caesar's, Walgreens, gas stations, hair salons. They re routed all flights to st Louis


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> In other news, have you guys seen the indictment at Ferguson Mo protest/ looping last night. Just read the news this am. They stole weaves in a hair salon!


  It's horrible what's going on over there, I only caught a little bit this morning as I got ready for work, hope to catch some more a bit later on.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> In other news, have you guys seen the indictment at Ferguson Mo protest/ looping last night. Just read the news this am. They stole weaves in a hair salon


  Damn shame a few ruin it for those truly suffering and unleasing their grief. I stopped buying human hair weave after I read that most of it's fake from China. The last time my hairdresser did my hair with "100% human hair" from AliExpress it was fake. It shed like crazy, had a smell I couldn't wash off, amd made my scalp itc


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Damn shame a few ruin it for those truly suffering and unleasing their grief. I stopped buying human hair weave after I read that most of it's fake from China. The last time my hairdresser did my hair with "100% human hair" from AliExpress it was fake. It shed like crazy, had a smell I couldn't wash off, amd made my scalp itc


 E eek!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope @monsy is alright. Chicago was crazy last night too by Michigan avenue.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Both! :haha:


  I wish!!   





MandyVanHook said:


> You could split the difference and get Bette. lol


  Bette is pretty too!!   Is there FNF on Friday? Is it hard to get the code?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I wish!!  Bette is pretty too!!   Is there FNF on Friday? Is it hard to get the code?


 Nars had it last year on black Friday. I think the code will just be on the site. But Nars shipping is horrible!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Nars had it last year on black Friday. I think the code will just be on the site. But Nars shipping is horrible!


  It really is awful shipping service.  

  I have no idea about the fnf sale, tbh.  I am a little out of the loop on the big sales this season.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It really is awful shipping service.    I have no idea about the fnf sale, tbh.  I am a little out of the loop on the big sales this season.


 I'm thinking of getting the site exclusive shades like Dominique and Vanessa


----------



## mel33t (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> In other news, have you guys seen the indictment at Ferguson Mo protest/ looping last night. Just read the news this am. They stole weaves in a hair salon!


  Its very sad.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> 6pm? Oh good I thought it was starting in the morning. My company won't close early.


  I thought morning, too! Me and my front wheel drive Jetta are happy that it'll be later in the day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want a couple of the Tom Ford baby lippies or possibly another Rouge G and nothing at LC is enticing me enough to choose them over TF or Guerlain. Maybe next Black Friday.


   Did you see  the Charlotte Tilbury minis?  I guess wee things are the new trend now.

     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-k-i-s-s-i-n-g-mini-lipstick-charm-trio-limited-edition/3922183?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2849&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_8_B


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Is there FNF on Friday? Is it hard to get the code?


  Bette is really pretty!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did you see  the Charlotte Tilbury minis?  I guess wee things are the new trend now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_8_B


 Did you buy them Meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm looking at appliances and helping mama pick out new ones for the kitchen of the new house, not so fun, but I have managed to talk her into getting Viking appliances. Now to get her to choose the nice Graphite Gray finish.


  You're a good daughter Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did you buy them Meddy?


 No C---they didn't appeal to me.  I only have one CT lippie---Hepburn Honey.  It's a nice nude.  The formula is fine but nothing spectacular IMHO

My Burberry highlighter  just arrived though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm thinking of getting the site exclusive shades like Dominique and Vanessa


  They will look beautiful on you! I have Dominique in the mail


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, you are too?? I'll probably be able to leave at three though. They're saying 3-4 inches by me but it won't start until six. At least its a short week!!


   I did everything this morning so I don't have to leave the house again.  They're saying possibly 6 inches by me.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They will look beautiful on you! I have Dominique in the mail


Can't wait to get Dominique too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide between Charlotte and Liv. Someone help!


  Stress causes wrinkles Sassy---just get both and alleviate the stress of trying to decide which to purchase.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No C---they didn't appeal to me.  I only have one CT lippie---Hepburn Honey.  It's a nice nude.  The formula is fine but nothing spectacular IMHO[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]My Burberry [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]highlighter  just arrived though.[/COLOR]:yahoo:


  Yay!!! 





MandyVanHook said:


> They will look beautiful on you! I have Dominique in the mail


  I wished Nars will improve their shipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Dolly, what's the lippie in your new avatar? I need it.


Nars Dominique 


SassyWonder said:


> I'm trying to decide between Charlotte and Liv. Someone help!


You need both Sassy lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You could split the difference and get Bette. lol


   Now there's a thought!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Stress causes wrinkles Sassy---just get both and alleviate the stress of trying to decide which to purchase.[/COLOR]:haha:


True meddy! :lol: I agree with you..buy both


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need both Sassy lol


  I like that on you Dolly!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

I decided on Charlotte then went back for Liv too! No stress wrinkles here! Tee hee!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like that on you Dolly![/COLOR]retty:


:kiss: Thank you Meddy    





SassyWonder said:


> I decided on Charlotte then went back for Liv too! No stress wrinkles here! Tee hee!


ompom: Yay Sassy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay!!! I wished Nars will improve their shipping.


  Thankfully mine is coming from Barney's so hopefully it won't take too long


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

Just impulse bought Naked on the Run.  Why?!  At least it'll be nice when I'm travelling for Christmas and trying not to pack a zillion makeup items.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I decided on Charlotte then went back for Liv too! No stress wrinkles here! Tee hee!


  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can always get LCon sale at Naimies so I'll just wait till Cashmere and Pansy are available there lol. Tahlia I'm over here all "I'm so Fancy" :lmao: when I am not at home haha


  Lucky! I seriously need to move to America, I don't support the Australian economy at all besides when I buy clothes lol. And I just bought a Bobbi Brown highlighter   You kill me woman :lol:   





MandyVanHook said:


> Doubtful... I might consider another Velvetine since I did enjoy the two I got recently.  That would be it, though.


  I'm thinking about getting some Velvetines because I only have Utopia so far. I haven't used it yet tho. Which ones do you have?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lucky! I seriously need to move to America, I don't support the Australian economy at all besides when I buy clothes lol. And I just bought a Bobbi Brown highlighter  LOL  You kill me woman :lol: I'm thinking about getting some Velvetines because I only have Utopia so far. I haven't used it yet tho. Which ones do you have?


 I haven't used mine either


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I haven't used mine either


  I was going to say that I'll wear mine today, but I think I want to wear MAC Styled In Sepia instead.  Did anybody watch the Aaliyah: Princess of R&B movie on Lifetime?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just impulse bought Naked on the Run.  Why?!  At least it'll be nice when I'm travelling for Christmas and trying not to pack a zillion makeup items.


I agree..it is a great palette for a good price 


Tahlia said:


> Lucky! I seriously need to move to America, I don't support the Australian economy at all besides when I buy clothes lol. And I just bought a Bobbi Brown highlighter   You kill me woman :lol: I'm thinking about getting some Velvetines because I only have Utopia so far. I haven't used it yet tho. Which ones do you have?


Haha you always have a room at my house! Which BB highlighter? Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I was going to say that I'll wear mine today, but I think I want to wear MAC Styled In Sepia instead.  Did anybody watch the Aaliyah: Princess of R&B movie on Lifetime?


I watched that  it wasn't bad but it wasn't good either :lol:


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha you always have a room at my house! Which BB highlighter? Lol


  Yay :cheer: but I demand lots and lots of Mexican food!! I got Pink Glow. It's my first BB product so I hope it's good coz it's costing me $60


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I watched that  it wasn't bad but it wasn't good either :lol:


  True. From the reviews online I thought it would be so much worse. But she deserves a way better movie to be made about her life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Yay :cheer: but I demand lots and lots of Mexican food!! I got Pink Glow. It's my first BB product so I hope it's good coz it's costing me $60


Lots and lots of course...damn I want some Mexican Food now lol Oooh Pink Glow is so :eyelove: it'll be worth it..I'm sure :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> True. From the reviews online I thought it would be so much worse. But she deserves a way better movie to be made about her life.


Her songs are amazing. I agree she deserves a way better movie. It was an ok movie..was it worthy of her life..hell nah! She deserves a movie that is shown in theaters!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> True. From the reviews online I thought it would be so much worse. But she deserves a way better movie to be made about her life.


 I'm an aaliyah fan since my elementary high school days. My niece is even named after her coz my cousin is also a fan too


----------



## Tahlia (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lots and lots of course...damn I want some Mexican Food now lol Oooh Pink Glow is so :eyelove: it'll be worth it..I'm sure :frenz:


  Lol I've been craving some all day!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Her songs are amazing. I agree she deserves a way better movie. It was an ok movie..was it worthy of her life..hell nah! She deserves a movie that is shown in theaters!


  Totally agree, something that is equivalent to how significant the Selena movie was for the Latin community.   





charismafulltv said:


> I'm an aaliyah fan since my elementary high school days. My niece is even named after her coz my cousin is also a fan too


  I love her! Her career kicked off in my birth year so I only became a huge fan during the past few years, but she's amazing and there are no female artists who can compare to her in my opinion. Awww I want to name my future baby girl Aaliyah! If I have one lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I decided on Charlotte then went back for Liv too! No stress wrinkles here! Tee hee!






Way to go Sassy!  Not on that pretty face!! You have gorgeous skin BTW!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lol I've been craving some all day! Totally agree, something that is equivalent to how significant the Selena movie was for the Latin community. I love her! Her career kicked off in my birth year so I only became a huge fan during the past few years, but she's amazing and there are no female artists who can compare to her in my opinion. Awww I want to name my future baby girl Aaliyah! If I have one lol.


 My niece is 16 now


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm an aaliyah fan since my elementary high school days. My niece is even named after her coz my cousin is also a fan too


   I watched that movie.  Too bad----she held so much promise to have come to such an early and tragic end.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I watched that movie.  Too bad----she held so much promise to have come to such an early and tragic end.[/COLOR]


 She was married to R Kelly at 14, I think??


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you see  the Charlotte Tilbury minis?  I guess wee things are the new trend now.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-k-i-s-s-i-n-g-mini-lipstick-charm-trio-limited-edition/3922183?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2849&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_8_B


  They're so cute! That's a good deal for someone new to the brand, but for an avid Lippy Enthusiast it may be a bit short coming. 





  See what I did there?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I love her! *Her career kicked off in my birth year* so I only became a huge fan during the past few years, but she's amazing and there are no female artists who can compare to her in my opinion. Awww I want to name my future baby girl Aaliyah! If I have one lol.


  And suddenly I feel really old... lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

You guys interested with Mac red, red, red?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're a good daughter Naomi!!!


  I try to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our house is getting bought out through the city and so my parents are going to finally build on some land they have out in Bastrop ( I stay at home to help out with my dad) and so we've decided that since we're being forced out and things will be on the city's dime to get a bit fancy.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys interested with Mac red, red, red?


  Probably just a couple things for me... maybe Toxic Tale since I missed out last time, and the red eyeshadow.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys interested with Mac red, red, red?


  Nope! Not a darn thing! You?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I decided on Charlotte then went back for Liv too! No stress wrinkles here! Tee hee!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Not a darn thing! You?


 I'm skipping!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I watched that movie.  Too bad----she held so much promise to have come to such an early and tragic end.


  So sad. I was a huge fan of her's and it was such a shame she had to go right at the beginning of not only her career but her life.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have Wicked and Utopia.  I like them both, but I do have to say that I prefer the formula of Utopia a little more.  It goes on more evenly for me.
> 
> 
> And suddenly I feel really old... lol


  Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping!


  The lippies finishes are kind of a fail and I can just see TT being clown lips on me. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The lippies finishes are kind of a fail and I can just see TT being clown lips on me. lol


 I hope they'll have all about purple collection soon


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope they'll have all about purple collection soon


  I could get down to that! I've kind of fallen out of love with wearing purple lipstick (crazy, I know), but I would love a nice purple toned blush!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could get down to that! I've kind of fallen out of love with wearing purple lipstick (crazy, I know), but I would love a nice purple toned blush!


 Agreed


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They're so cute! That's a good deal for someone new to the brand, but for an avid Lippy Enthusiast it may be a bit short coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Tee hee hee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm allergic to the word short!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could get down to that! I've kind of fallen out of love with wearing purple lipstick (crazy, I know), but I would love a nice purple toned blush!


  I'm so not into purple lipstick---I like it on other people but I don't think it does much of anything for me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I could get down to that! I've kind of fallen out of love with wearing purple lipstick (crazy, I know), but I would love a nice purple toned blush!


  I'd love a purple blush!  I'd probably look like I've been beaten up, but I don't care!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So sad. I was a huge fan of her's and it was such a shame she had to go right at the beginning of not only her career but her life.


  I found it a bot hard to watch---especially the show after the movie that explained the details of the plane crash and her funeral.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so not into purple lipstick---I like it on other people but I don't think it does much of anything for me.


  Definitely not for everyone.  You have so much amazing, golden warmth to your complexion.  I can see why very cool tones wouldn't be your first choice.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm falling out of love with my Mac lippies. I'm ready to use them up and replace them with some higher end brands. What's happening to me? I was a Mac fiend. Maybe it's me getting older. I want quality. Gimme All the Audacious, Tom Ford and Givenchy.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd love a purple blush!  I'd probably look like I've been beaten up, but I don't care!


  It'd definitely have to be just try and a try before you buy type of thing, but I think it could be gorgeous if done right!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm falling out of love with my Mac lippies. I'm ready to use them up and replace them with some higher end brands. What's happening to me? I was a Mac fiend. Maybe it's me getting older. I want quality. Gimme All the Audacious, Tom Ford and Givenchy.


  I never thought I'd feel this way, but it's happening to me, too.  I went to work wearing Mac, and after I came home for lunch, I switched out for Nars.  :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'd love a purple blush!  I'd probably* look like I've been beaten up*, but I don't care!







I like MAC Blush Ombré, *Vintage Grape* (pink to purple degrade) but I don't reach for it often


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I like MAC Blush Ombré, *Vintage Grape* (pink to purple degrade) but I don't reach for it often


  LOL it's true.  I've seen pics of that one, but I don't have it. It looks lovely, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm falling out of love with my Mac lippies. I'm ready to use them up and replace them with some higher end brands. What's happening to me? I was a Mac fiend. Maybe it's me getting older. I want quality. Gimme All the Audacious, Tom Ford and Givenchy.


  I feel you because I'm going through the same thing. I could care less if I ever buy another one from this moment on and have no plans on buying any more in the foreseeable future. I have already started trying to sell a lot of the ones I have or giving them away to friends. They're good, but once you go over and see how great other things are it's hard to still be excited about them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm falling out of love with my Mac lippies. I'm ready to use them up and replace them with some higher end brands. What's happening to me? I was a Mac fiend. Maybe it's me getting older. I want quality. Gimme All the Audacious, Tom Ford and Givenchy.


    Sassy it's probably a combination of all of the above, and then some.  Nothing wrong with exploring other brands and even preferring them.  
   MAC was one of my 'first loves' too but I can't get excited about anything MAC  at the moment and I don't expect that would be changing any time soon.  
   There are some basic MAC makeup products that I enjoy, but for me, MAC is not the end all and be all.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I found it a bot hard to watch---especially the show after the movie that explained the details of the plane crash and her funeral.


  I haven't gotten around to watching it yet and don't know if I will with all the really mixed reviews on it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I never thought I'd feel this way, but it's happening to me, too.  I went to work wearing Mac, and after I came home for lunch, I switched out for Nars.  :/


 Nars is so much more comfortable and the colors are true. I think my love affair with Mac is over. I also dont like having to rush to get what I want. Stalking and hoping I like it once i get it. Then the quality might suck. Or exchanging due to a bad batch. Rocky Horror pushed me away!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so not into purple lipstick---I like it on other people but I don't think it does much of anything for me.


  I loved it for a really long time, but now when I wear one I feel very meh about it, even old staple shades like Heroine and Strong Woman, I very rarely give them the time of day anymore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel you because I'm going through the same thing. I could care less if I ever buy another one from this moment on and have no plans on buying any more in the foreseeable future. I have already started trying to sell a lot of the ones I have or giving them away to friends. They're good, but once you go over and see how great other things are it's hard to still be excited about them.


   BINGO!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I feel you because I'm going through the same thing. I could care less if I ever buy another one from this moment on and have no plans on buying any more in the foreseeable future. I have already started trying to sell a lot of the ones I have or giving them away to friends. They're good, but once you go over and see how great other things are it's hard to still be excited about them.


 Exactly where I'm at with it!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sassy it's probably a combination of all of the above, and then some.  Nothing wrong with exploring other brands and even preferring them.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   MAC was one of my 'first loves' too [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but I can't get excited about anything MAC  at the moment and I don't expect that would be changing any time soon.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   There are some basic MAC makeup products that I enjoy, but for me, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]MAC is not the end all and be all.[/COLOR]


 I like some of the older perm products as well. This limited edition every 2 weeks is for the birds!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

BRING ON THE ROUGE G's!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: BRING ON THE ROUGE G's!!!! ompom:


 Yaaaaaaaas!! :ymca:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I loved it for a really long time, but now when I wear one I feel very meh about it, even old staple shades like Heroine and Strong Woman, I very rarely give them the time of day anymore.


 Purple is not what it used to be for me either. I'm into deep reds and rusty browns.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I like some of the older perm products as well. *This limited edition every 2 weeks is for the birds*!








 I started feeling so overwhelmed with the ridiculous amount of collections launching left and right and realized I was getting less and less excited about them. I didn't buy a single thing for almost 6 months at the beginning of the year and don't feel like I missed out on a single then because it's pretty much all been repeated. Rocky Horror was the only thing I reached epic excitement on due to my love for the musical and that launch was such a fail of fails that I swore no more after that. Not to mention the quality variances between batches, products not holding up long term. I noticed the other day that some of my lippies that were bought in the last year are starting to kinda lean in the tube and nick the side of the tube as you roll them up when they never did that before, have lost their smell or are starting to get weak at the base and crack a bit. WTF is up with that?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Purple is not what it used to be for me either. I'm into deep reds and rusty browns.


  Mmmmm....yeah.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm falling out of love with my Mac lippies. I'm ready to use them up and replace them with some higher end brands. What's happening to me? I was a Mac fiend. Maybe it's me getting older. I want quality. Gimme All the Audacious, Tom Ford and Givenchy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I loved it for a really long time, but now when I wear one I feel very meh about it, even old staple shades like Heroine and Strong Woman, I very rarely give them the time of day anymore.


   Nothing wrong with one's taste changing.  Besides which, there are _so_ many other pretty colors that go with your beautiful complexion.  I've seen them on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Purple is not what it used to be for me either. I'm into deep reds and *rusty browns.*


   Oh Sassy than you MUST get Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148 *lipstick
    and Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20* (Mauve-brown) lip gloss.  They are both so beautiful.  I'm wearing them today!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Nothing wrong with one's taste changing.  Besides which, there are _so_ many other pretty colors that go with your beautiful complexion.  I've seen them on you!!!


  Aww shucks!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Sassy than you MUST get Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148 *lipstick
> and Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20* (Mauve-brown) lip gloss.  They are both so beautiful.  I'm wearing them today!!!


  Foudroyante is in my Nordies cart, maybe I'll finally get it when I do my mini TF lippies on Monday! I plan to get my baby Toms on Monday when they dept store launch online so I can use ebates. lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2014)

How on earth did I not know about this thread before? lol. Down the rabbit hole I go


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

Shars said:


> How on earth did I not know about this thread before? lol. Down the rabbit hole I go


 LOL! Welcome!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh Sassy than you MUST get Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense, *Foudroyante* (Pearlescent Choc) *148 *lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    and Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20* (Mauve-brown) lip gloss.  They are both so beautiful.  I'm wearing them today!!![/COLOR]


 Looking Now!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Shars said:


> How on earth did I not know about this thread before? lol. Down the rabbit hole I go


  LOL, I forgot all about Dolly creating it a long time ago back when I did the No Buy July thread.  I forgot to subscribe and just rediscovered it not that long ago.


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I forgot all about Dolly creating it a long time ago back when I did the No Buy July thread.  I forgot to subscribe and just rediscovered it not that long ago.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lol I've been craving some all day! Totally agree, something that is equivalent to how significant the Selena movie was for the Latin community. I love her! Her career kicked off in my birth year so I only became a huge fan during the past few years, but she's amazing and there are no female artists who can compare to her in my opinion. Awww I want to name my future baby girl Aaliyah! If I have one lol.


Selena was the shit! I loved it..still a favorite of mine lol    





charismafulltv said:


> You guys interested with Mac red, red, red?


 Not a damn thing...I am yawning with that collection. I did want TT though


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH* 

 






 I started feeling so overwhelmed with the ridiculous amount of collections launching left and right and realized I was getting less and less excited about them. I didn't buy a single thing for almost 6 months at the beginning of the year and don't feel like I missed out on a single then because it's pretty much all been repeated. Rocky Horror was the only thing I reached epic excitement on due to my love for the musical and that launch was such a fail of fails that I swore no more after that. Not to mention the quality variances between batches, products not holding up long term. I noticed the other day that some of my lippies that were bought in the last year are starting to kinda lean in the tube and nick the side of the tube as you roll them up when they never did that before, have lost their smell or are starting to get weak at the base and crack a bit. WTF is up with that? 


   Here's my MAC Sheer Seduction---I had only worn it twice and when I opened it, this is what it looked like:  It should have been called Self Destruction!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Here's my MAC Sheer Seduction---I had only worn it twice and when I opened it, this is what it looked like:  It should have been called Self Destruction!:haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Holy moly :shock: what happened to it


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's my MAC Sheer Seduction---I had only worn it twice and when I opened it, this is what it looked like:  It should have been called Self Destruction!


  Great googly moogly! What the heck?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's my MAC Sheer Seduction---I had only worn it twice and when I opened it, this is what it looked like:  It should have been called Self Destruction!


  that is frightening


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys interested with Mac red, red, red?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am ignoring all of this high end hype. I can't afford to get into all that hahahah


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

I know I am in #teambuyitall, but I am proud of myself today - I went to Ulta fully intending to walk out with Vice 3. Walked out empty handed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did swatch Dipbrow in Dark Brown and Ebony. I really like it. Think Dark Brown is going to be the one I end up with. I also tried Si by Giorgio Armani... it smells amazing. Not sweet, doesn't make me feel sick. It's going on the Christmas list


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> that is frightening


  looks like glittery poo!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am ignoring all of this high end hype. I can't afford to get into all that hahahah


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know I am in #teambuyitall, but I am proud of myself today - I went to Ulta fully intending to walk out with Vice 3. Walked out empty handed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome Crimson!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had that happen quite a few times and it always feels kinda good when it does. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> that is frightening


    I keep all of my makeup in a cool, often cold environment, so I was shocked when that and Caliente from the same collection both did the same thing.  I'd only worn 
   Caliente once so you can imagine how horrified I was when I opened it and saw that mess!!! 

   I just fell off my chair laughing---when I read my above message, that damn auto correct changed cool to pool and Caliente to client.   So it looked like I was telling you 
   that I keep my makeup in a pool.   Well that would explain the disintegrating lipsticks!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome Crimson!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does. I'm starting to learn that the excitement after getting a package or product lasts about five minutes, and then it's over. Money gone. I have more than enough makeup to last me a very long time. I really want some of the Colour Pop lipsticks, but honestly... I'd be willing to bet I have a dupe for every single one I want in my stash. I could not buy makeup (outside of foundation, mascara, and lip balm) for a few years and be fine. What's shameful is that I did all this buying in the last year, I guess because of stress buying.. I'm trying hard to control it. I've been a lot worse the last few weeks and it's been difficult. I go from wanting everything I see to wanting absolutely nothing. The only makeup item I'm truly in need of is a good brow product. I've been using an eyeshadow to fill in my brows and it's just not cutting it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I keep all of my makeup in a cool, often cold environment, so I was shocked when that and Caliente from the same collection both did the same thing.  I'd only worn
> Caliente once so you can imagine how horrified I was when I opened it and saw that mess!!!
> 
> I just fell off my chair laughing---when I read my above message, that damn auto correct changed cool to pool and Caliente to client.   So it looked like I was telling you
> that I keep my makeup in a pool.   Well that would explain the disintegrating lipsticks!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It does. I'm starting to learn that the excitement after getting a package or product lasts about five minutes, and then it's over. Money gone. I have more than enough makeup to last me a very long time. I really want some of the Colour Pop lipsticks, but honestly... I'd be willing to bet I have a dupe for every single one I want in my stash. I could not buy makeup (outside of foundation, mascara, and lip balm) for a few years and be fine. What's shameful is that I did all this buying in the last year, I guess because of stress buying.. I'm trying hard to control it. I've been a lot worse the last few weeks and it's been difficult. I go from wanting everything I see to wanting absolutely nothing. The only makeup item I'm truly in need of is a good brow product. I've been using an eyeshadow to fill in my brows and it's just not cutting it.


  I know that feeling all too well. I've looked at the ColourPop stuff and it looks nice, but like you, I just can't bring myself to buy anything due to it all looking like things I already have. I've made some pretty good headway in thinning out my stash (which also feels really good to do) and plan to replace all my staple colours in lipsticks, blushes etc (not in the same quantity I have now) in better quality formulas so that I have items that I truly love and enjoy using which sadly is not the case with several items in my stash. I did too much impulse buying and ended up with a lot of items I didn't need or even really want that could of been a lot better. It's crazy when you go back and look at order histories etc and see just how many orders you've placed for things in a period of time, I did that about 2 months ago and was appalled. So many buys because I got roped into the hype, because I was depressed or stressed out and all it's turned out to be more of a burden than anything because now I have lots of items hanging around that are just collecting dust because I'll never use them for one reason or another. Let me know how you like the Dipbrow, I've been in need of a good brow product as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I keep all of my makeup in a cool, often cold environment, so I was shocked when that and Caliente from the same collection both did the same thing.  I'd only worn
> Caliente once so you can imagine how horrified I was when I opened it and saw that mess!!!
> 
> I just fell off my chair laughing---when I read my above message, that damn auto correct changed cool to pool and Caliente to client.   So it looked like I was telling you
> that I keep my makeup in a pool.   Well that would explain the disintegrating lipsticks!!!


  I took a look at mine the other day and they didn't look anywhere near yours but they did look like they were starting to change and so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I open them up and find a mess. I actually have used both of those several times since buying them so I'll be sad if I can no longer do so.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know that feeling all too well. I've looked at the ColourPop stuff and it looks nice, but like you, I just can't bring myself to buy anything due to it all looking like things I already have. I've made some pretty good headway in thinning out my stash (which also feels really good to do) and plan to replace all my staple colours in lipsticks, blushes etc (not in the same quantity I have now) in better quality formulas so that I have items that I truly love and enjoy using which sadly is not the case with several items in my stash.* I did too much impulse buying and ended up with a lot of items I didn't need or even really want that could of been a lot better. *It's crazy when you go back and look at order histories etc and see just how many orders you've placed for things in a period of time, I did that about 2 months ago and was appalled. So many buys because *I got roped into the hype, because I was depressed or stressed out and all it's turned out to be more of a burden than anything because now I have lots of items hanging around that are just collecting dust because I'll never use them for one reason or another.* Let me know how you like the Dipbrow, I've been in need of a good brow product as well.


  That pretty much describes my last 6 months to a year.  My anxiety has gotten uncontrollable and I find temporary relief by buying things.  I start Wellbutrin tomorrow, so we'll see if it helps.  I still love buying makeup, but I need to think more in terms of "How often will I use this?" rather than, "Ooo, pretty color! *add*"


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That pretty much describes my last 6 months to a year.  My anxiety has gotten uncontrollable and I find temporary relief by buying things.  I start Wellbutrin tomorrow, so we'll see if it helps.  I still love buying makeup, but I need to think more in terms of "How often will I use this?" rather than, "Ooo, pretty color! *add*"


  I hope the Wellbutrin helps you with your anxiety. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have really been doing that lately which is why I was making myself use a different lippy every day to see which ones I thought I'd use and were worth keeping vs the ones that are just taking up space. I still adore buying makeup and wearing it, but sheesh!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope the Wellbutrin helps you with your anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know! My current issue is, how many vampy lippies do I actually need if I never wear them out! I'll wear the hell out of a red, but dark ones still scare me.  I have Lingering Kiss, Pure Heroine, LC Wicked, and a couple more I can't think of - I've never worn them in public.  So scared!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I know! My current issue is, how many vampy lippies do I actually need if I never wear them out! I'll wear the hell out of a red, but dark ones still scare me.  I have Lingering Kiss, Pure Heroine, LC Wicked, and a couple more I can't think of - I've never worn them in public.  So scared!


   I know that feeling, I remember the first time I wore Cyber out (it was my first vampy lip) I felt so self conscience about it until a lady at the bookstore complimented me on it. After that it all went down hill in Vamp-Land. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know that feeling, I remember the first time I wore Cyber out (it was my first vampy lip) I felt so self conscience about it until a lady at the bookstore complimented me on it. After that it all went down hill in Vamp-Land. lol


  I'm going to start with Wicked since it's super close to my comfort zone of red.  

  P.S. I never thought I'd say red was my comfort zone!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I forgot all about Dolly creating it a long time ago back when I did the No Buy July thread.  I forgot to subscribe and just rediscovered it not that long ago.


 LOL   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Here's my MAC Sheer Seduction---I had only worn it twice and when I opened it, this is what it looked like:  It should have been called Self Destruction!:haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  This is horrendous 





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know I am in #teambuyitall, but I am proud of myself today - I went to Ulta fully intending to walk out with Vice 3. Walked out empty handed ompom:   I did swatch Dipbrow in Dark Brown and Ebony. I really like it. Think Dark Brown is going to be the one I end up with. I also tried Si by Giorgio Armani... it smells amazing. Not sweet, doesn't make me feel sick. It's going on the Christmas list


 I love the dip brows, I've been using them since June. I do have the dark brown which is brighter than chocolate.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> TA DA!
> http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-night-owl-214-style-eye-con-7-palette-review-photos-swatches
> The colors are beautiful.
> 
> ...


  I am so over it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm going to start with Wicked since it's super close to my comfort zone of red.
> 
> P.S. I never thought I'd say red was my comfort zone!


  It's such a pretty colour and it looked beautiful on you over in the LC thread!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know that feeling, I remember the first time I wore Cyber out (it was my first vampy lip) I *felt so self conscience *about it until a lady at the bookstore complimented me on it. After that it all went down hill in Vamp-Land. lol






Been there, done that!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Yup. I am speechless.   Very sad.   Crazy is right.     I caught the first 5 minutes of the press coxnference last night at 9:15pm because I fell aslepp. I woke up an hour or so later and all hell had broken loose. The colors are beautiful.   That would be nice.   My love affair with Mac is over too.The whole marketing team should be fired. The RiRi Collections is really when I started to turn salty with Mac and they have been going down hill every since. IMO, they seem to take their most loyal fans for granted. I am so over it. :agree:


 As what I've read they intentionally released the decision at night so that school is done and people working will be at home.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> As what I've read they intentionally released the decision at night so that school is done and people working will be at home.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I love the dip brows, I've been using them since June. I do have the dark brown which is brighter than chocolate.


 I know---did you every see anything that disgusting?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know I am in #teambuyitall, but I am proud of myself today - I went to Ulta fully intending to walk out with Vice 3. Walked out empty handed ompom:   I did swatch Dipbrow in Dark Brown and Ebony. I really like it. Think Dark Brown is going to be the one I end up with. I also tried Si by Giorgio Armani... it smells amazing. Not sweet, doesn't make me feel sick. It's going on the Christmas list


That's a great thing Crimson ompom:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I keep all of my makeup in a cool, often cold environment, so I was shocked when that and Caliente from the same collection both did the same thing.  I'd only worn[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Caliente once so you can [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]imagine how horrified I was when I opened it and saw that mess!!! [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I just fell off my chair laughing---when I read my above message, that damn auto correct changed cool to pool and Caliente to client.   So it looked like I was telling you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   that I keep my makeup in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]a pool.   Well that would explain the disintegrating lipsticks!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:lol:


That would explain it :lol:  Kidding and that is scary. I'm a little afraid of my lipsticks doing that to me on a whim.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kidding and that is scary. I'm a little afraid of my lipsticks doing that to me on a whim.






You know it was just those two.  The other two lippies that I purchased from that same collection are fine----interestingly they're a different finish/formula.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know it was just those two.  The other two lippies that I purchased from that same collection are fine----interestingly they're a different finish/formula.


  I can imagine the soundtrack of PSYCHO is playing when you opened the tube. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You know it was just those two.  The other two lippies that I purchased from that same collection are fine----interestingly they're a different finish/formula.[/COLOR]


Hmm odd..you'd think it would be the same finish that went south at least. :lol: oh MAC... making it so easy to skip other collections :fluffy:


----------



## CarmenK (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey lovely ladies! It's been awhile since I've been in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Medgal07 I can't believe your lipstick did that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@NaomiH I'm with you girl, Mac lipsticks are losing their appeal to me as well, I think I'm to the point where I have enough options and I'm content with that. But since I've missed out on a lot of nice gems in the past I'm only interested in getting my hands on some limited edition lipsticks. But ever since I was able to get my hands on the Kat von d lolita liquid lipstick I have been so obsessed that its hard for me to wear my mac lipsticks right now 



Anaphora said:


> I know! My current issue is, how many vampy lippies do I actually need if I never wear them out! I'll wear the hell out of a red, but dark ones still scare me.  I have Lingering Kiss, Pure Heroine, LC Wicked, and a couple more I can't think of - I've never worn them in public.  So scared!


  haha I used to be afraid of wearing dark lips out in public too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmm odd..you'd think it would be the same finish that went south at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    They were---the two dazzles.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Anybody here watching Vanderpump Rules? It's my current guilty pleasure, don't judge me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Hey lovely ladies! It's been awhile since I've been in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi there Carmen.  I couldn't believe it either!  It was pretty shocking.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv* 


Anybody here watching Vanderpump Rules? It's my current guilty pleasure, don't judge me! 





No judgement C....you enjoy that!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know that feeling, I remember the first time I wore Cyber out (it was my first vampy lip) I felt so self conscience about it until a lady at the bookstore complimented me on it. After that it all went down hill in Vamp-Land. lol
> 
> Yes! Just the other day I wore Punk Couture out, I was feeling self conscious.. until I got compliments from three different people! Thank goodness I got a back up... been thinking about a second back up to be truthful haha
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm impressed by all of you purging your stashes. I know I could never do it, though... even if I have to dedicate a whole room to my makeup. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm impressed by all of you purging your stashes. I know I could never do it, though...* even if I have to dedicate a whole room to my makeup. Lol*


   Meeeeeee to.  I'm working up to it when we reno our house.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm impressed by all of you purging your stashes. I know I could never do it, though... even if I have to dedicate a whole room to my makeup. Lol


Trust me, it's only things I know I absolutely will never wear again. I got rid of all of my oranges (not including orange-reds like Mangrove or Lady Danger). They all look awful on me... what was I thinking? lol. I forgot to purge Dreaming Dahlia now that I think about it... and maybe Heavenly Hybrid... I'll have to sell them cheap to get rid of the suckers because no one seems to have liked the FoF lipsticks much lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've recently went through most of my lipstick stash and purged some things I know for a fact I'll never wear again. Truthfully, I love most of my lipsticks, especially my MAC, it's just I have so many that it seems like I never use them. I will probably ask for Dipbrow for Christmas so I won't answer back for about a month haha   I know the feeling. Mine's gotten worse than ever in the last two months. Feel free to message me if you're having an especially bad day. Sometimes you just need someone to listen to you.   Yes! Just the other day I wore Punk Couture out, I was feeling self conscious.. until I got compliments from three different people! Thank goodness I got a back up... been thinking about a second back up to be truthful haha Thanks


 If you are confident on wearing a particular shade, it will look good on you. I hope they'll bring back hautecore. I wanna get it as a present for my co worker who likes grunge makeup.   





MandyVanHook said:


> I'm impressed by all of you purging your stashes. I know I could never do it, though... even if I have to dedicate a whole room to my makeup. Lol


 A makeup room is a requirement when we move to our new home this spring.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> A makeup room is a requirement when we move to our new home this spring.


I do too. I was so disappointed when I realized the next release of it is Brazil only


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Me too. It's so good..but a few of them make me sick :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do too. I was so disappointed when I realized the next release of it is Brazil only


 Oh I see!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Trust me, it's only things I know I absolutely will never wear again. I got rid of all of my oranges (not including orange-reds like Mangrove or Lady Danger). They all look awful on me... what was I thinking? lol. I forgot to purge Dreaming Dahlia now that I think about it... and maybe Heavenly Hybrid... I'll have to sell them cheap to get rid of the suckers because no one seems to have liked the FoF lipsticks much lol.


  And now this is making me wish you would post a picture in one of these oranges...


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh I see!


 Please do post them. I love orange lipsticks!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2014)

I do. it is my guilty pleasure too.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

PURGE, PURGE, PURGE!  If its just going to collect dust, it's gone! no ifs ands or buts about it NO REMORSE!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Hey lovely ladies! It's been awhile since I've been in this thread :haha:     @Medgal07  I can't believe your lipstick did that! :shock:    @NaomiH  I'm with you girl, Mac lipsticks are losing their appeal to me as well, I think I'm to the point where I have enough options and I'm content with that. But since I've missed out on a lot of nice gems in the past I'm only interested in getting my hands on some limited edition lipsticks. But ever since I was able to get my hands on the Kat von d lolita liquid lipstick I have been so obsessed that its hard for me to wear my mac lipsticks right now    haha I used to be afraid of wearing dark lips out in public too!


Hey there Carmen!  So nice to see your pretty face in the thread again.    You been doing okay?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I do. it is my guilty pleasure too.


 Yay! It's a stress reliever for me. Haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PURGE, PURGE, PURGE!  If its just going to collect dust, it's gone! no ifs ands or buts about it NO REMORSE!


I agree! Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> And now this is making me wish you would post a picture in one of these oranges...





charismafulltv said:


> Please do post them. I love orange lipsticks!


  They are at home. They just look awful on me. When I get back I will post... Remind me lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are at home. They just look awful on me. When I get back I will post... Remind me lol


  I will!


----------



## CarmenK (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't stone me ladies but I'm not sure if I am a fan of the Nars Audacious lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried on Juliette and I loved how bright and pigmented it is but I didn't like the texture of it and it accentuated the lines on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so nice and creamy when I swatch it on my hands but I felt like it was too slippery on my lips, is it just me? should I try different shades? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NaomiH said:


> Hey there Carmen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hey naomih!!! I've been great how about you??


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

@walkingdead be safe today, thinking of you. Its supposed to be worse then they predicted. And a noreaster   Carmen, have you tried scrubbing your lips? In the winter I have to scrub them 1-2 x a week and they're not as dry then. Lush makes some good lip scrubs. I find with most any lipstick I wear it will show my lines unless I apply balm or keep up with the scrubbing. My lips are just dry :sigh:


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

I get out of work today at 11:45 and don't have to be to work tomorrow until 11.  Here's to hoping the weather holds up.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Don't stone me ladies but I'm not sure if I am a fan of the Nars Audacious lipsticks   I tried on Juliette and I loved how bright and pigmented it is but I didn't like the texture of it and it accentuated the lines on my lips   Its so nice and creamy when I swatch it on my hands but I felt like it was too slippery on my lips, is it just me? should I try different shades? :weep:   hey naomih!!! I've been great how about you?? :hug:


  Definitely try a different shade.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Don't stone me ladies but I'm not sure if I am a fan of the Nars Audacious lipsticks   I tried on Juliette and I loved how bright and pigmented it is but I didn't like the texture of it and it accentuated the lines on my lips   Its so nice and creamy when I swatch it on my hands but I felt like it was too slippery on my lips, is it just me? should I try different shades? :weep:   hey naomih!!! I've been great how about you?? :hug:


  Absolutely try another shade! These Audacious lipsticks have been total game changers for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Don't stone me ladies but I'm not sure if I am a fan of the Nars Audacious lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I felt the same as you with the Nars lipsticks! I have Leslie and while I love the colour and like how  it goes on very creamy and pigmented, but I don't love it and it's not probably ever going to become a favorite formula of mine. 


  Doing pretty good, thanks! Glad to hear you've been doing well.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't even know the Technakohls were out today! I want a couple, but can wait since they're perm.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've recently went through most of my lipstick stash and purged some things I know for a fact I'll never wear again. Truthfully, I love most of my lipsticks, especially my MAC, it's just I have so many that it seems like I never use them. I will probably ask for Dipbrow for Christmas so I won't answer back for about a month haha
> 
> 
> I know the feeling. Mine's gotten worse than ever in the last two months. Feel free to message me if you're having an especially bad day. Sometimes you just need someone to listen to you.
> ...


  Oh PC, I wanted to love it, but just didn't. It came out too dark for my liking and I realized that I am not a fan of blackened purples too much so off it goes along with Instigator. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm impressed by all of you purging your stashes. I know I could never do it, though... even if I have to dedicate a whole room to my makeup. Lol


  I never thought I'd be getting rid of my pretties, but I realized that I could hold on to items for the sake of having them even though I didn't love them and wouldn't probably use them again or I could give them to a new home where they'd get used and loved so that's why I've been purging my stash. Getting rid of things I just didn't love and adding things I do love to it. Win- Win.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I agree! Lol


  At first I felt like I was making a mistake because what if down the line I decided that I missed an item down the line, but then I thought to myself why would I miss it when I never used it to begin with?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 26, 2014)

@medgal that lipstick really is appalling! I wonder what happened with it?   @naomi those were my exact feelings, but you're so right - if you don't use something now then chances are you won't miss it!  I purged a lot of lipsticks and blushes last weekend and I feel really good about it. I'm not overwhelmed by the amount of lipsticks I have anymore - I even rediscovered my Dior Addict Extremes. They're so lovely. I have Plaza on today! I got rid of quite a few blushes too and replaced a couple with different brands/superior formulas. I did end up buying two Laura Mercier blushes and I really like them!  Also, I want to weigh in on the dipbrow topic lol. I have it and it's my favorite brow product I've used. I typically like pencils because I just feel they are faster and more convenient, but the dipbrow looks natural, is easy to use, and doesn't budge all day. It's a winner! Plus the quantity you get lasts quite a while.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> @walkingdead be safe today, thinking of you. Its supposed to be worse then they predicted. And a noreaster   Carmen, have you tried scrubbing your lips? In the winter I have to scrub them 1-2 x a week and they're not as dry then. Lush makes some good lip scrubs. I find with most any lipstick I wear it will show my lines unless I apply balm or keep up with the scrubbing. My lips are just dry :sigh:


  Hi Mel!  Thank you for thinking of me!  If it's starting to look bad -  I'm leaving.   It's so sad all the managers are either off or taking a 1/2 day.   I hope you have a safe commute too and get home safely!  What are your plans for the Holiday weekend?  I think you mentioned going to your BF's family's house


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope all you Northies who have to be out in the elements get to your destinations safe and sound today!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I get out of work today at 11:45 and don't have to be to work tomorrow until 11.  Here's to hoping the weather holds up.


  Be safe A!!!! Only 45 mins left for you!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope all you Northies who have to be out in the elements get to your destinations safe and sound today!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Mel!  Thank you for thinking of me!  If it's starting to look bad -  I'm leaving.   It's so sad all the managers are either off or taking a 1/2 day.   I hope you have a safe commute too and get home safely!  What are your plans for the Holiday weekend?  I think you mentioned going to your BF's family's house


  Ugh... Managers are the worst sometimes. But I guess everyone has to pay their dues. Be safe   Tomorrow I'm with my family and Sunday I'm with Steve. His mom works for WalMart and couldn't have Thanksgiving on Thursday


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Be safe A!!!! Only 45 mins left for you!


  Thanks! I hope it all goes well for you, too.  If it gets bad, just leave.  I've had to do that before and have yet to be fired or anything.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I hope it all goes well for you, too.  If it gets bad, just leave.  I've had to do that before and have yet to be fired or anything.


  Whoo hoo you're almost there!! I'm getting out at two, I'm hoping there aren't too many people on the roads.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I will!


I also look terrible in oranges EXCEPT like pastel-ly orange corals.  Like Too Faced Melted Coral (which on me is legit a pastel orange).


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I also look terrible in oranges EXCEPT like pastel-ly orange corals.  Like Too Faced Melted Coral (which on me is legit a pastel orange).


  Maybe I don't look as good as I think?  I like myself in oranges.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


  What a cutie pie!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ugh... Managers are the worst sometimes. But I guess everyone has to pay their dues. Be safe   Tomorrow I'm with my family and Sunday I'm with Steve. His mom works for WalMart and couldn't have Thanksgiving on Thursday


  Wow!  I can't believe she has to work thanksgiving .  I hope she stays safe..people are maniacs!  Have a Happy Thanksgivjng and a great weekend!️


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Maybe I don't look as good as I think?  I like myself in oranges.


  I like myself in oranges too.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I hope it all goes well for you, too.  If it gets bad, just leave.  I've had to do that before and have yet to be fired or anything.


  Thanks A!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and your lucky cat!   You got her some great things


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks A! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and your lucky cat! You got her some great things


  Thanks, WD! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never thought I'd be getting rid of my pretties, but I realized that I could hold on to items for the sake of having them even though I didn't love them and wouldn't probably use them again or I could give them to a new home where they'd get used and loved so that's why I've been purging my stash. Getting rid of things I just didn't love and adding things I do love to it. Win- Win.


  That's a really great way to look at it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I also look terrible in oranges EXCEPT like pastel-ly orange corals.  Like Too Faced Melted Coral (which on me is legit a pastel orange).





Anaphora said:


> Maybe I don't look as good as I think?  I like myself in oranges. :blink:


  Oranges usually turn coral on me for some reason, but I really enjoy orange lipstick. I wear it constantly in the summer.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


  Furbaby pictures are always welcome! What a cutie!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


  What a cutie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Don't stone me ladies but I'm not sure if I am a fan of the Nars Audacious lipsticks   I tried on Juliette and I loved how bright and pigmented it is but I didn't like the texture of it and it accentuated the lines on my lips   Its so nice and creamy when I swatch it on my hands but I felt like it was too slippery on my lips, is it just me? should I try different shades? :weep:   hey naomih!!! I've been great how about you?? :hug:


Juliette is one of the more difficult formula...compared to the rest. Try a different shade you won't regret it 


NaomiH said:


> At first I felt like I was making a mistake because what if down the line I decided that I missed an item down the line, but then I thought to myself why would I miss it when I never used it to begin with? :haha:


That is why I'm going to sell a few shades. But it feels good to purge out some crap. Hey roomie speaking of dust collectors, did anyone buy PH from you yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


Your cat is cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

I am home now  We arrived late lastnight, but while everyone was sleeping......(dun dun dun) I had to prepare the turkey and Ham. I am doing 2 days worth of thanksgiving. Long story as to why we are :sigh:  so drained  Hoping everyone has a very Happy Thanksgiving!   Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am home now  We arrived late lastnight, but while everyone was sleeping......(dun dun dun) I had to prepare the turkey and Ham. I am doing 2 days worth of thanksgiving. Long story as to why we are :sigh:  so drained  Hoping everyone has a very Happy Thanksgiving!   Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


  Online ordering for sure. I'm planning and stalking. Not settled on just what to buy yet. :lol:   Anyway, happy turkey day in advance to all. Whether you're spending it with family or alone I hope you're in good spirits and getting your eat on.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am home now  We arrived late lastnight, but while everyone was sleeping......(dun dun dun) I had to prepare the turkey and Ham. I am doing 2 days worth of thanksgiving. Long story as to why we are :sigh:  so drained  Hoping everyone has a very Happy Thanksgiving!   Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


  Yay!  You're home safe! Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family!  I'm planning to clean the house, get our tree and put up Chrismas decorations.  I will go out shopping for a little bit on Sat but will do most of the shopping on cyber Mondar


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Online ordering for sure. I'm planning and stalking. Not settled on just what to buy yet. :lol:   Anyway, happy turkey day in advance to all. Whether you're spending it with family or alone I hope you're in good spirits and getting your eat on.


  Happy Turkey Day Shontay!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Turkey Day Shontay!


  Same to you, buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

WD,Mel & Ana Stay safe!!  I decided to work from home today !! It's snowing real bad here and the struggle to drive back home was just too much!! :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Online ordering for sure. I'm planning and stalking. Not settled on just what to buy yet. :lol:   Anyway, happy turkey day in advance to all. Whether you're spending it with family or alone I hope you're in good spirits and getting your eat on.


 Happy thanksgiving to you & your family Shontay!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi frenz!!!! Late morning but


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am home now  We arrived late lastnight, but while everyone was sleeping......(dun dun dun) I had to prepare the turkey and Ham. I am doing 2 days worth of thanksgiving. Long story as to why we are :sigh:  so drained  Hoping everyone has a very Happy Thanksgiving!   Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


  yeah not even timE to unwind from the trip D!!! So how is the prep going?? More shopping plans???


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you & your family Shontay!!


  Thanks, Vineetha.  Can't wait for tomorrow to get here because _football!_ I'm gonna cheer and eat myself into a food coma.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BRING ON THE ROUGE G's!!!!






My Rouge Parade lip gloss just arrived!  UPS left it in a plastic bag to protect it from the SNOW!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow to get here because _football!_ I'm gonna cheer and *eat myself into a food coma.*


   Happy Thanksgiving Shontay!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl after my own food loving heart!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Happy Thanksgiving Shontay!!!  :haha: Girl after my own food loving heart!!! [/COLOR]


  Happy Thanksgiving, girly.  EAT ALL THE FOOD!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm other news I just bought $100 worth of cat stuff on Amazon.  Carrier, bed to put in the carrier, fleece throw, toothpaste and toothbrush, treats, vitamins, new bowls, and a toy.  Merry Christmas to my cat, I guess!  And now, unsolicited cat picture...


    Oh how cute!!!  I see nothing wrong with showering our pets with goodies.  They're a part of the family!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is why I'm going to sell a few shades. But it feels good to purge out some crap. Hey roomie speaking of dust collectors, did anyone buy PH from you yet?


  Ugh. No one wants that crap bucket!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, girly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks love!!  I intend too.  I started cooking this morning---love every bit of it!  This is when OCD is with having
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I constructed a timeline down to the minute.
  Meddy's on a roll.  I'll be ready to eat tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Also, I want to weigh in on the dipbrow topic lol. I have it and it's my favorite brow product I've used. I typically like pencils because I just feel they are faster and more convenient, but the dipbrow looks natural, is easy to use, and doesn't budge all day. It's a winner! Plus the quantity you get lasts quite a while.


    It really is---think I'll B2M it just like that too!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> WD,Mel & Ana Stay safe!!  I decided to work from home today !! It's snowing real bad here and the struggle to drive back home was just too much!! :sigh:


  Thanks! I'm home and about to make tea. Sadly I don't have Internet though! The neighbors moved out suddenly (we split the bill with them) and they shut it off. Wwwaaaahhhhh. Hopefully next week we'll get our own.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


  Happy Thanksgiving Dolly! I hope you're able to get some rest!

  I plan to take advantage of a few online deals for the kiddo's gifts. I don't do store on BF. You?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyway, happy turkey day in advance to all. Whether you're spending it with family or alone I hope you're in good spirits and getting your eat on.


  Happy Thanksgiving Shontay!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hi frenz!!!! Late morning but


  Howdy Buddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you're staying warm!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Shontay!


  Back at you, Naomi.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's too stressful.  I think the quality of some of the products has suffered as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was fast! Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm not used to this thread. Is this where we talk about all the pretty things? Anyone sign up for that Nars discount code they're giving out Friday? Depending on what else I buy, I might be tempted to get in on that, but I'm going to be scared about being overcharged again.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!   Hope you're staying warm!


 Yes buddy I am!! How's your day??? Hope you are having a good one & that usps finally decides to do some work! :sigh: Curled up in the couch with a cup of tea and laptop on my lap so that I can respond to pings immediately and give the "I am working hard illusion"  :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like myself in oranges too.


  And well you should...it's a good color for  you.  It really wakes up the complexion!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not used to this thread. Is this where we talk about all the pretty things? Anyone sign up for that Nars discount code they're giving out Friday? Depending on what else I buy, I might be tempted to get in on that, but I'm going to be scared about being overcharged again.


    I'm steering clear.  Not too impressed w/their CS.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not used to this thread. Is this where we talk about all the pretty things? Anyone sign up for that Nars discount code they're giving out Friday? Depending on what else I buy, I might be tempted to get in on that, but I'm going to be scared about being overcharged again.


 I did!! Though I haven't decided wat or if to buy lol!! Last 2 times I shopped I didn't have issues with payment but the shipping never got updated/ delayed issues!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] *Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!*    That's some management there.  When I worked I never made my employees come to work in bad weather conditions.  I alway[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   told them to use their [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]judgement  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because we all drove in from various areas and the weather conditions varied too.  I didn't want anyone's blood on my hands!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Naomi---It's been snowing for hours now.  I got all of my shopping etc done si I don't have to leave the house.    I'm cooking, enjoying the smells and opening[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   new makeup in between.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm on a break ATM.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] You as well WD!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] And well you should...it's a good color for  you.  It really wakes up the complexion![/COLOR]


 Wishing you and your family an awesome thanksgiving Meddy!! I hope your dinner prep is going well!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!! *   That's some management there.  When I worked I never made my employees come to work in bad weather conditions.  I alway
> told them to use their judgement  because we all drove in from various areas and the weather conditions varied too.  I didn't want anyone's blood on my hands!!
> 
> Thanks Naomi---It's been snowing for hours now.  I got all of my shopping etc done si I don't have to leave the house.    I'm cooking, enjoying the smells and opening
> ...


  HAPPY THANKSGIVING MEDDY! 
  I actually feel kinda  bad that it's a beautiful day today with a high of 72 when I think of all you guys getting snowed in and being forced to drive in unsafe conditions.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm steering clear.  Not too impressed w/their CS.[/COLOR]


  I definitely agree. They probably suck harder than any company I've ever dealt with.   





Vineetha said:


> I did!! Though I haven't decided wat or if to buy lol!! Last 2 times I shopped I didn't have issues with payment but the shipping never got updated/ delayed issues!!


  I probably won't buy anything in the end because I'm not so desperate for anything that I'd take the chance. Man, I was so pissed when they overcharged me last time. I just hate that when this time of the year rolls around, I want to take advantage, but I can't because I hoard all through the year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


    Happy Thanksgiving to you and your's Dolly!
   Ordering online, decorating and enjoying the leftovers.  We don't leave the house on Black Friday!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Curled up in the couch with a cup of tea and laptop on my lap so that I can respond to pings immediately and give the "I am working hard illusion"


  My day is going pretty well today, it's gorgeous outside and I got to take a nice walk around the culdesac here at work earlier for a bit of a moving break.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Online ordering for sure. I'm planning and stalking. Not settled on just what to buy yet. :lol:   Anyway, happy turkey day in advance to all. Whether you're spending it with family or alone I hope you're in good spirits and getting your eat on.


:lol: so you know you want to buy..but not sure as to what lol....do you have anymore Audacious lipsticks you want? Happy Thanksgiving    





NaomiH said:


> Ugh. No one wants that crap bucket! :haha:


:lmao: couldn't even give it away    





walkingdead said:


> Yay!  You're home safe! Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family!  I'm planning to clean the house, get our tree and put up Chrismas decorations.  I will go out shopping for a little bit on Sat but will do most of the shopping on cyber Mondar


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING MEDDY!
> I actually feel kinda  bad that it's a beautiful day today with a high of 72 when I think of all you guys getting snowed in and being forced to drive in unsafe conditions.


    Thanks Naomi---and Happy Thanksgiving to you, as well.
   Meddy is very organized!  I did everything that I needed to do before today in anticipation of the bad weather because I hate to drive in the snow!  I love looking at it though.
   It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Dolly! I hope you're able to get some rest!  I plan to take advantage of a few online deals for the kiddo's gifts. I don't do store on BF. You?


Happy Thanksgiving Naomi!  BF in store is :shock: especially after this trial...people talking about killing and bombing places 


NaomiH said:


> My day is going pretty well today, it's gorgeous outside and I got to take a nice walk around the culdesac here at work earlier for a bit of a moving break.


:lmao:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy Thanksgiving to you and your's Dolly![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Ordering online, decorating and enjoying the leftovers.  We don't leave the house on Black Friday![/COLOR]


Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Meddy :hug:    





shontay07108 said:


> I'm not used to this thread. Is this where we talk about all the pretty things? Anyone sign up for that Nars discount code they're giving out Friday? Depending on what else I buy, I might be tempted to get in on that, but I'm going to be scared about being overcharged again.


All the pretty things :stars: I did sign up..not that I need anymore lol  Overcharged? What happened?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My day is going pretty well today, it's gorgeous outside and I got to take a nice walk around the culdesac here at work earlier for a bit of a moving break.


 That sounds like a different planet to me right now lol!! Glad that you are having a good day buddy!!  I hope you get your balls today and that they don't have to spend a lonely thanksgiving !!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naomi---and Happy Thanksgiving to you, as well.
> Meddy is very organized!  I did everything that I needed to do before today in anticipation of the bad weather because I hate to drive in the snow!  I love looking at it though.
> It looks so beautiful.


  Gracias Meddy! I'm glad you got everything out of the way so you don't have to brave the elements.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

10 more minutes and I can blow this hot dog stand.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: so you know you want to buy..but not sure as to what lol....do you have anymore Audacious lipsticks you want? Happy Thanksgiving  :lmao: couldn't even give it away Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours! Sounds like a wonderful week/weekend you have planned   I still have to clean the house too...dusty dusty ooh: I'm used to it V but it would have been nice though. I ended up sleeping on the couch by accident hboy:  Prep is good but long! Lots of sanitation lol gotta make sure no one gets sick.  I'm waiting to see if I can pop by ulta tomorrow and pick up some Philosophy items for cheap for the fam. What about you V? Any plans? Cooking? Going to someone's home for dinner? Not celebrating? Lol


  Happy Thanksgiving, Dolly. Nope, I am all done with Audacious. :flower: I want two pairs of shoes from Nine West, but only one went on sale. I'm waiting to see if the other goes down, too. oke: I'm plotting on a big clothes haul, too. I'd like to get makeup from somewhere, though. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That sounds like a different planet to me right now lol!! Glad that you are having a good day buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope I get them too and that they aren't piles of dust by the time they get here.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> 10 more minutes and I can blow this hot dog stand.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Naomi!  BF in store is :shock: especially after this trial...people talking about killing and bombing places   :lmao: Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Meddy :hug: All the pretty things :stars: I did sign up..not that I need anymore lol  *Overcharged? What happened?*


  I ordered Dominique and Kelly when they first came out and they were supposed to be like $64 or something and they ended up charging me about $140. They were quick to take my money, but I had to wait about 5 days to get it back and they couldn't explain how it happened. hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered Dominique and Kelly when they first came out and they were supposed to be like $64 or something and they ended up charging me about $140. They were quick to take my money, but I had to wait about 5 days to get it back and they couldn't explain how it happened.








 I'd be pretty ragey if that happened too. I hate when that happens, it's so inconvenient.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm glad I live in a place that only gets the mild stuff when it comes to snow. It's never as bad as what I see on the news. For the most part, I enjoy this season because let me tell you, about a month into Summer I am begging for it to be over.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: so you know you want to buy..but not sure as to what lol....do you have anymore Audacious lipsticks you want? Happy Thanksgiving  :lmao: couldn't even give it away Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours! Sounds like a wonderful week/weekend you have planned   I still have to clean the house too...dusty dusty ooh: I'm used to it V but it would have been nice though. I ended up sleeping on the couch by accident hboy:  Prep is good but long! Lots of sanitation lol gotta make sure no one gets sick.  I'm waiting to see if I can pop by ulta tomorrow and pick up some Philosophy items for cheap for the fam. What about you V? Any plans? Cooking? Going to someone's home for dinner? Not celebrating? Lol


 No D!! I am working on dinner as well. Hubby has a few ( read lots) friends who will be here. :sigh: lol I am just kidding it is usually fun!!  As for shopping I am good for now makeup wise. I do online stalking and shopping but no stores on Black Friday hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope I get them too and that they aren't piles of dust by the time they get here.


    Oh you must be talking about your balls.  They need to just arrive already!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> 10 more minutes and I can blow this hot dog stand.


:lol:    





shontay07108 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Dolly. Nope, I am all done with Audacious. :flower: I want two pairs of shoes from Nine West, but only one went on sale. I'm waiting to see if the other goes down, too. oke: I'm plotting on a big clothes haul, too. I'd like to get makeup from somewhere, though. :haha:


Don't you hate that...one item goes on sale and the other you want is like "nah imma stay full price...for now" :lol:  Which Nine West shoes...heels? Flats?  A clothes haul from where? I haven't even bothered to look at clothes :shock:  Makeup from a new brand, or one you've tried?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I'm home and about to make tea. Sadly I don't have Internet though! The neighbors moved out suddenly (we split the bill with them) and they shut it off. Wwwaaaahhhhh. Hopefully next week we'll get our own.


 Awww boo for no net!! :hug: Any shopping plans for thanksgiving???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   You must have most of the 'A' lippies now yes?  I saw some of your picks---good ones, I might add.  I went on a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   little boot & clothing binge, but I'm done with that now.  The makeup bingeing is [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]unending.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh you must be talking about your balls.  They need to just arrive already!!![/COLOR]


  I think I have 12 of those lipsticks. Can't believe it since I said _oh they look nice, but I've seen it all before. _


Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:  Don't you hate that...one item goes on sale and the other you want is like "nah imma stay full price...for now" :lol:  Which Nine West shoes...heels? Flats?  A clothes haul from where? I haven't even bothered to look at clothes :shock:  Makeup from a new brand, or one you've tried?


  Always flats. I mentioned in one of these threads that's all I wear. That's all I can wear. :lol: One pair of funky loafers and one pair of pointy toe sandals that might not be weather appropriate now, but I will store them for the right time. I don't like letting shoes get away from me.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> 10 more minutes and I can blow this hot dog stand.


 :lmao:  





NaomiH said:


> I hope I get them too and that they aren't piles of dust by the time they get here.


 Oh I hope so too buddy !! No only perfect balls for the long wait!! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!![/COLOR]


 :nanas: yesssssss!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!![/COLOR]


 _Nice._ Waiting to hear what you think of it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies! Almeria will be here today!:encore:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!![/COLOR]


 Super pretty!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!![/COLOR]


  Oooohhhhh pretty!!  :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Enjoy Sassy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Always flats. I mentioned in one of these threads that's all I wear. That's all I can wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Apparently no one else remembered either---a lady has the right to change her mind---I always say!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> * that palette though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dolly!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Today seems to be my day of _FIRSTs_---my first Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow palette and now my first Guerlain Lip Gloss, *Rouge Parade*.  I thought it would be a good companion to my Rouge Parade lipstick, but I put it on bare lips (which I never do) and it's AMAZING!  NOT STICKY at all. BTW, someone forced me to get this.  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today seems to be my day of _FIRSTs_---my first Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow palette and now my first Guerlain Lip Gloss, *Rouge Parade*.  I thought it would be a good companion to my Rouge Parade lipstick, but I put it on bare lips (which I never do) and it's AMAZING!  NOT STICKY at all.








 Enjoy Meddy, it looks beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today seems to be my day of _FIRSTs_---my first Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow palette and now my first Guerlain Lip Gloss, *Rouge Parade*.  I thought it would be a good companion to my Rouge Parade lipstick, but I put it on bare lips (which I never do) and it's AMAZING!  NOT STICKY at all. BTW, someone forced me to get this.  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!








 Soooo Glad you loved it too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PS: Wonder who that enabler advisor was


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am home now  We arrived late lastnight, but while everyone was sleeping......(dun dun dun) I had to prepare the turkey and Ham. I am doing 2 days worth of thanksgiving. Long story as to why we are :sigh:  so drained  Hoping everyone has a very Happy Thanksgiving!   Oh yes and what is everyone's black friday plans...not shopping? Shopping? Ordering online?


  Just online shopping Dolly, TF and Nars maybe 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Charlotte Tilbury Fallen Angel palette arrived.  Love their CS, love the packaging and hope I love this palette!![/COLOR]


 I love how they package things because it is so luxurious!   





SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! Almeria will be here today!:encore:


 You're gonna love it! Enjoy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo Glad you loved it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does TF do any sales on BF?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving! We are in KC and it feels like spring time here at 47F


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving! We are in KC and it feels like spring time here at 47F


  I hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving too C


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you have a wonderful thanksgiving too C


 You too Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No one will be able to guess who lmao   Does TF do any sales on BF?


 Right? :haha: 





charismafulltv said:


> Hope everyone is having a great thanksgiving! We are in KC and it feels like spring time here at 47F


 Happy Thanksgiving C!!!


----------



## CarmenK (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today seems to be my day of _FIRSTs_---my first Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow palette and now my first Guerlain Lip Gloss, *Rouge Parade*.  I thought it would be a good companion to my Rouge Parade lipstick, but I put it on bare lips (which I never do) and it's AMAZING!  NOT STICKY at all. BTW, someone forced me to get this.  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


  That shade is beautiful have fun with your new goodies!! 


  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Today seems to be my day of _FIRSTs_---my first Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow palette and now my first Guerlain Lip Gloss, *Rouge Parade*.  I thought it would be a good companion to my Rouge Parade lipstick, but I put it on bare lips (which I never do) and it's AMAZING!  NOT STICKY at all. BTW, someone forced me to get this.  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


  Happy Thanksgiving Alysse!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  (Finally got a ball update.)


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not used to this thread. Is this where we talk about all the pretty things? Anyone sign up for that Nars discount code they're giving out Friday? Depending on what else I buy, I might be tempted to get in on that, but I'm going to be scared about being overcharged again.


  I've got my cart filled up. I'm just waiting to pull the trigger. I'm getting boring essentials but I'm still excited lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? :haha: Happy Thanksgiving C!!!


:lmao:   





NaomiH said:


> Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!?
> 
> (Finally got a ball update.)


Geez really :sigh:    





Alysse011 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!?
> 
> (Finally got a ball update.)


  Well that's frustrating.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


  Right? Why the heck was it just hanging out in NY all that time? I could of been playing with my balls days ago!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Well that's frustrating.


  I am so annoyed right now!


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  At least it's finally in your state. That is a really, really long time between the 19th and today though. It surely does not take a week to ship a package from NY to TX.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No D!! I am working on dinner as well. Hubby has a few ( read lots) friends who will be here. :sigh: lol I am just kidding it is usually fun!!  As for shopping I am good for now makeup wise. I do online stalking and shopping but no stores on Black Friday hboy:


  I'm finally home! Hope you have fun this evening V- I'll be shopping online too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Shars said:


> Aww man. I was so looking forward to their sale so I could spread out what I wanted between the sephora VIB sale and theirs. I may just look see if any other stores that stock Nars are having 20% and get my stuff there instead
> At least it's finally in your state. That is a really, really long time between the 19th and today though. It surely does not take a week to ship a package from NY to TX.


  Yeah, I'm glad it's finally close by, so I'm guessing probably Friday they should be delivered unless they decide to camp out in SA for a week. I've mailed stuff to the UK and had it arrive quicker than it's taking my balls to come from NY. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hope you have fun this evening V- I'll be shopping online too


  Glad you made it home safely WD! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm finally home! Hope you have fun this evening V- I'll be shopping online too


 So glad you made it safely! It's nasty out.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!  I'm very thankful for my Specktra friends! You guys rock!!️


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I'm glad it's finally close by, so I'm guessing probably Friday they should be delivered unless they decide to camp out in SA for a week. I've mailed stuff to the UK and had it arrive quicker than it's taking my balls to come from NY. lol


  Lol! I'm sure it got to NY from Singapore faster shoot!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Shars said:


> Lol! I'm sure it got to NY from Singapore faster shoot!


  Next day air!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You guys rock!!️


  Love you WD!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? Why the heck was it just hanging out in NY all that time? *I could of been playing with my balls days ago!*
> OMG lmao
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy thanksgiving WD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Love you


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Call them Buddy! Its way too late!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hope you have fun this evening V- I'll be shopping online too


  Yay!! So glad finally the work day is over and you are home safe & warm!!
  Yes Online shopping only and I remember last year we had a blast watching some of the Youtube uploads on the rush at Walmart!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You guys rock!!️


  Happy Thanksgiving WD!
  I agree its really awesome to have a group of friends who feels really close though we have never met!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> OMG lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know I say that every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesnt have to mean anything *



*


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! So glad finally the work day is over and you are home safe & warm!! Yes Online shopping only and I remember last year we had a blast watching some of the Youtube uploads on the rush at Walmart!! :shock:


  Yeah Black Friday shoppers can get crazy over a 9.00 waffle maker.  It's sad that people get injured and even killed  on Black Friday


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As for shopping *I am good for now makeup wise. *I do online stalking and shopping but no stores on Black Friday


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! So glad finally the work day is over and you are home safe & warm!!
> Yes Online shopping only and I remember last year we had a blast watching some of the Youtube uploads on the rush at Walmart!!


  Those are terrifying!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah Black Friday shoppers can get crazy over a 9.00 waffle maker. It's sad that people get injured and even killed on Black Friday


  It's pure insanity and so sad when you hear those stories of people being trampled to death for a free 10 inch skillet.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  I know It made me laugh too after I posted it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Call them Buddy! Its way too late!!!


  I most definitely am going to if they aren't at my house by Friday since tomorrow is a holiday, I don't know what the heck is their deal but taking that many days to come from NY is ridic!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are terrifying!








 Yup! People fighting over TV that is usually priced the same otherwise too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I know It made me laugh too after I posted it!!


  Pure crazy talk!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! People fighting over TV that is usually priced the same otherwise too


  That you could of gotten for the same price online without even having to put pants on.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Pure crazy talk!








 Yup! All i meant was there is no current deal that was interesting. Last year there as this 6 UD revolution lippies for $50 that I got! Nothing similar like deal deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I think thebalm is doing 50% off!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup! All i meant was there is no current deal that was interesting. Last year there as this 6 UD revolution lippies for $50 that I got! Nothing similar like deal deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should of gotten that UD set last year, I love those lippies! 
  They are? Maybe I'll try and snag myself a little something!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Really USPS? It got to NY on the 19th and STILL hasn't reached my house?!?!?
> 
> (Finally got a ball update.)


  Yay! At least it is coming soon. 





walkingdead said:


> I'm finally home! Hope you have fun this evening V- I'll be shopping online too


 I'll be online shopping, I hate the mall craziness Friday.  





Vineetha said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WD! I agree its really awesome to have a group of friends who feels really close though we have never met!!!:grouphug:


 Happy thanksgiving V!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

I finally got my hands on  Mousseline Pastel :yahoo: and the set is complete !! Well there are 4 shades but I just needed this two!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I finally got my hands on  Mousseline Pastel :yahoo: and the set is complete !! Well there are 4 shades but I just needed this two!!!


 How you liking them V? It's been on my cart for weeks!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How you liking them V? It's been on my cart for weeks!!!


 I haven't used the pastel one yet but I love Givenchy when it comes to powder. Both voile rose & prisme visage I really really like C!! Will let you know abt the pastel one once I use it!! The only thing is you can't travel with these without creating a mess but I keep the plastic insert on and tape it when I travel so it's fine!!!  I would say go ahead C!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I finally got my hands on  Mousseline Pastel :yahoo: and the set is complete !! Well there are 4 shades but I just needed this two!!!


:nanas:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :nanas:


 :frenz:  I have a strong inkling to go out though I know it just snowed and isn't probably a good idea lol!! :sigh: booooreeed!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:  I have a strong inkling to go out though I know it just snowed and isn't probably a good idea lol!! :sigh: booooreeed!!


  I thought you had company for dinner V


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I thought you had company for dinner V


 Not today WD!! Tomm!! Today was work day for everyone and on the top of it the snow!!  How is your thanksgiving dinner planning going on!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:  I have a strong inkling to go out though I know it just snowed and isn't probably a good idea lol!! :sigh: booooreeed!!


I'm kinda bored too, just hanging here staring at the ceiling currently.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda bored too, just hanging here staring at the ceiling currently.


  I'm bored too, I am resting for a hot second...dinner is done and I am aching!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

I was so bored that I napped for 2 hours! I never nap. Also, I need my Colour Pop orders to be here yesterday. I'm so excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm bored too, I am resting for a hot second...dinner is done and I am aching!


I'm flipping through a Subzero appliance catalog now,thinking of painting my nails.  You should go rest, Dolly!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm bored too, I am resting for a hot second...dinner is done and I am aching!


 I think a nice bath with bubbles is in order for youn Dolly! You've done so much hard work already, you deserve it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm flipping through a Subzero appliance catalog now,thinking of painting my nails. You should go rest, Dolly!


  Any appliances catching your eye? 
  My nails are so jacked...probably paint them tomorrow.
  I will as soon as everyone eats and the dishes are done


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm bored too, I am resting for a hot second...dinner is done and I am aching!


 I am too Dolly! I ate a lot! I'm bloated. Waiting for pepto to work.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

My El Agua lip pencil came today!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Any of you here interested with the Melt cosmetics sale Friday?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not today WD!! Tomm!! Today was work day for everyone and on the top of it the snow!!  How is your thanksgiving dinner planning going on!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm bored, too. I'm home alone. My husband has to spend the night with his grandmother because she had surgery today.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am too Dolly! I ate a lot! I'm bloated. Waiting for pepto to work.


  LOL!


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Did any of you ladies buy the Technakohl liners? I need Bishop Blue and would love to swatch the others. Bishop Blue is a must though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you here interested with the Melt cosmetics sale Friday?


  I haven't gotten anything from them before. I just hear so many mixed reviews.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm bored, too. I'm home alone. My husband has to spend the night with his grandmother because she had surgery today.


  Awww Mandy.  You're not alone ~ we're with you in spirit!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Just saw a commercial for The Hobbit and I squealed.  I don't think I'll ever stop squealing.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm bored, too. I'm home alone. My husband has to spend the night with his grandmother because she had surgery today.


 Make a cup of tea and snuggle your dogs! I'm home alone too, sadly. My husband is still at work even though he went in at 9 this morning.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Awww Mandy.  You're not alone ~ we're with you in spirit!


  :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My El Agua lip pencil came today!


Yay! :happydance:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow! Everyone is bored.   You guys should rent Guardians of the Galaxy I love love love that movie.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you here interested with the Melt cosmetics sale Friday?


Nope! I've disliked 2 of the 3 I've gotten from them and don't plan to get anymore any time soon.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Make a cup of tea and snuggle your dogs! I'm home alone too, sadly. My husband is still at work even though he went in at 9 this morning.





Anaphora said:


> Make a cup of tea and snuggle your dogs! I'm home alone too, sadly. My husband is still at work even though he went in at 9 this morning.


  Snuggling with my dogs now.   I'm from SC so I'd have to make a big pitcher of sweet tea. Haha


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Any appliances catching your eye?  My nails are so jacked...probably paint them tomorrow. I will as soon as everyone eats and the dishes are done


 #BUYALLTHEAPPLIANCES! LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! I've disliked 2 of the 3 I've gotten from them and don't plan to get anymore any time soon.


  Which did you like and which two did you dislike?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Snuggling with my dogs now.   I'm from SC so I'd have to make a big pitcher of sweet tea. Haha


Yay for dog snuggling!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Make a cup of tea and snuggle your dogs! I'm home alone too, sadly. My husband is still at work even though he went in at 9 this morning.


  Hopefully he'll be home soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Which did you like and which two did you dislike?


I liked Blow, HATED By Starlight and thought DGAF was mediocre.  The formula is decent, but nothing to write home about. Blow had a better formula than the others but I wouldn't say it was comparable to something  like Nars. The packaging is bland and feels cheap as well in my opinion. I was not impressed as you can tell.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh  I thought it was today!  We're going to my SIL's  my FIL came up from FL.  I have to just bring candied yams and dessert.  We have to be there at 3 and it's an hour away.    On my white balls arrived today!!!i haven't opened it yet.  I've been sick and just wanted to rest a little when I got home.


 Oh yay!! Wish I could have gotten away with candied tan & dessert too :amused: have a fun day !! Oh I hope you feel better soon!! And yippee for the white balls arriving!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked Blow, HATED By Starlight and thought DGAF was mediocre.  The formula is decent, but nothing to write home about. Blow had a better formula than the others but I wouldn't say it was comparable to something  like Nars. The packaging is bland and feels cheap as well in my opinion. I was not impressed as you can tell.  Lol


 Aww boo!! Lol I was never tempted in the first place :haha:  melt is another brand I have never tried along with lime crime !! :sigh:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

When I'm bored I shop... I have to find something to keep me busy before I buy something.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

I forgot to add that By Starlight is DRY like a hunk of chalk and looks NOTHING like the promo image. It's like heroine's ugly step sister and it stains like a mofo. Mind you the stain is nicer than the actual lipstick colour.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> When I'm bored I shop... I have to find something to keep me busy before I buy something.


 Lol!! I keep browsing and ultimately find something that would be like NEED which I wouldn't have even know about had I taken a nap instead :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I forgot to add that By Starlight is DRY like a hunk of chalk and looks NOTHING like the promo image. It's like heroine's ugly step sister and it stains like a mofo. Mind you the stain is nicer than the actual lipstick colour.


 hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Aww boo!! Lol I was never tempted in the first place :haha:  melt is another brand I have never tried along with lime crime !! :sigh:


I wish I had never bought them with the exception of Blow because while the formula isn't wonderful or anything, I like the colour.  I don't think I'll ever get around to trying Lime Crime.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> When I'm bored I shop... I have to find something to keep me busy before I buy something.


Got any good books to read?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! Everyone is bored.   You guys should rent Guardians of the Galaxy I love love love that movie.


 I bought the sound track


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I bought the sound track


  Me too C!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too C!!!


 Me and hubby love all of the songs.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

I really should check out Guardians of the Galaxy.  I love those kind of movies.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got any good books to read?


  I actually I have a few books I can start reading but if I start now I know I would be up all night trying to finish it and I really need some sleep.. I've been trying to shake off this nasty cold.  Maybe I should just take a nap.  My husband is watching the Ranger game so I can't watch a movie.  Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really should check out Guardians of the Galaxy.  I love those kind of movies.


  You guys would love it A.  It's my favorite of all the Marvel movies!  It's really funny!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! Everyone is bored.   You guys should rent Guardians of the Galaxy I love love love that movie.


loved that movie!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Me and hubby love all of the songs.


  Awesome mix vol. 1 ~  I love them all too


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I actually I have a few books I can start reading but if I start now I know I would be up all night trying to finish it and I really need some sleep.. I've been trying to shake off this nasty cold.  Maybe I should just take a nap.  My husband is watching the Ranger game so I can't watch a movie.  Thanks for the suggestion though


Oh darn, I hope you feel better soon WD.  :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol!! I keep browsing and ultimately find something that would be like NEED which I wouldn't have even know about had I taken a nap instead :lol:


  Same here!!!  I have to fight it!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> loved that movie!


  I remember you took your niece instead of the one direction concert!


----------



## jenise (Nov 26, 2014)

Just purchased kathleenlight's lippie pencil and stick with colour pop along with a shadow. Can't wait to finally try the brand!


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> Just purchased kathleenlight's lippie pencil and stick with colour pop along with a shadow. Can't wait to finally try the brand!


  The addiction begins! I think the fact that they're $5 a pop makes it a lot easier for me to justify owning all the things. 

  I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tomorrow, we decided that this year we were skipping the turkey and buying a 10lb box of snow crab legs. Seafood Thanksgiving! I'm also debating going to the gym in the morning to atone for stuffing my face later in the day. And the beer that will eventually be consumed during football. 

  Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Turkey Day!


----------



## jenise (Nov 26, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> The addiction begins! I think the fact that they're $5 a pop makes it a lot easier for me to justify owning all the things.   I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tomorrow, we decided that this year we were skipping the turkey and buying a 10lb box of snow crab legs. Seafood Thanksgiving! I'm also debating going to the gym in the morning to atone for stuffing my face later in the day. And the beer that will eventually be consumed during football.   Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Turkey Day!


 I can't wait!! Have a wonderful seafood filled thanksgiving !! :heart2:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

No longer bored ...  Just bought 3 of the TF mini lipsticks.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No longer bored ...  Just bought 3 of the TF mini lipsticks.


 Off which site? I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No longer bored ...  Just bought 3 of the TF mini lipsticks.


I don't know what to get or if I should wait or not.  :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw a commercial for The Hobbit and I squealed.  I don't think I'll ever stop squealing.  Lol


It looks so good   





walkingdead said:


> No longer bored ...  Just bought 3 of the TF mini lipsticks.


Woot WD


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> The addiction begins! I think the fact that they're $5 a pop makes it a lot easier for me to justify owning all the things.   I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tomorrow, we decided that this year we were skipping the turkey and buying a 10lb box of snow crab legs. Seafood Thanksgiving! I'm also debating going to the gym in the morning to atone for stuffing my face later in the day. And the beer that will eventually be consumed during football.   Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Turkey Day!


Happy Thanksgiving! :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Off which site? I'm so out of the loop.


  TF site search lips & boys  32.00   Check it out A.,.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks so good Woot WD


  Dolly ate you getting it? I was thinking of you.  One of the ones I got was Indian Rose


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Have you ever put on a lipstick you kinda started to hate and remember why you loved it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly ate you getting it? I was thinking of you.  One of the ones I got was Indian Rose


Probably not till the day after Christmas WD. Indian Rose is  I haven't put it on yet lol


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know what to get or if I should wait or not.  :sigh:


  just get one at least!   Go go go!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have you ever put on a lipstick you kinda started to hate and remember why you loved it.


Not really, usually when  I start to hate them it stays in Hate Land and no matter what I do the hate remains and more often than not will grow stronger over time.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> just get one at least!   Go go go!!!


I might wait until Monday, so I can grab one via Nordies and get cashback.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Probably not till the day after Christmas WD. Indian Rose is  I haven't put it on yet lol





Dolly Snow said:


> Probably not till the day after Christmas WD. Indian Rose is  I haven't put it on yet lol


  Oh ok.  What's on your list?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might wait until Monday, so I can grab one via Nordies and get cashback.


  Oh okay but your mom is definitely getting you PC right?    Dolly you need PC too!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, usually when  I start to hate them it stays in Hate Land and no matter what I do the hate remains and more often than not will grow stronger over time.  Lol


  Hahaaaa!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, usually when  I start to hate them it stays in Hate Land and no matter what I do the hate remains and more often than not will grow stronger over time.  Lol


:lmao: :frenz:    





walkingdead said:


> Oh ok.  What's on your list?


Luca still, pavlos and Wes...but swatches would help.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh okay but your mom is definitely getting you PC right?    Dolly you need PC too!


She won't say, she'll want me to be surprised. I'll report back with an answer to that on the 26th. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh okay but your mom is definitely getting you PC right?    Dolly you need PC too!


Pussycat is on my list to buy WD...it is gorgeous


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pussycat is on my list to buy WD...it is gorgeous


  Get BD too Dolly!  It's gorgeous too! Put it on your Christmas list!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

What happened to V?  I wonder if she got any.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Just bought Leonardo!   I've never tried Tom Ford so I want to give the formula a whirl. Also if I'm pulling a fancy lippie out of my bag, it obviously needs to be red!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought Leonardo!   I've never tried Tom Ford so I want to give the formula a whirl. Also if I'm pulling a fancy lippie out of my bag, it obviously needs to be red!


  Congratulation!  You will love it!  It will certainly won't be last!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> No longer bored ...  Just bought 3 of the TF mini lipsticks.





walkingdead said:


> What happened to V?  I wonder if she got any.


 I did!!! :encore: Jack & Richard!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought Leonardo!   I've never tried Tom Ford so I want to give the formula a whirl. Also if I'm pulling a fancy lippie out of my bag, it obviously needs to be red!


I've never tried them either, I hope you love your Leo!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did!!! :encore: Jack & Richard!!!


  Yay!  I got Richard too!    We're no longer bored too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!  I got Richard too!    We're no longer bored too!!


  No!!Not at all!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Get BD too Dolly!  It's gorgeous too! Put it on your Christmas list!


I will WD    





Anaphora said:


> Just bought Leonardo!   I've never tried Tom Ford so I want to give the formula a whirl. Also if I'm pulling a fancy lippie out of my bag, it obviously needs to be red!





NaomiH said:


> I've never tried them either, I hope you love your Leo!


The formula


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will WD   The formula


 Don't tell me that, Dolly! I already see 2 more I want.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Don't tell me that, Dolly! I already see 2 more I want.


 Which ones?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

I wanna get giacomo too but dunno if it will be a washout shade or not!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I wanna get giacomo too but dunno if it will be a washout shade or not!!


  That was on my original list but decided not to take a chance.  I'm ordering Wes!  Edit:  sorry V I thought you were talking about Gustavo.   I think Giacomo would look great on you!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Edit: sorry V I thought you were talking about Gustavo. I think Giacomo would look great on you!


  I dont know WD! I like Wes but dunno if i need another plum. Pinks & mauves are office kind of shades for me so those will get good use!! I hope Giacomo will be deep enough to work.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know WD! I like Wes but dunno if i need another plum. Pinks & mauves are office kind of shades for me so those will get good use!! I hope Giacomo will be deep enough to work.


  Yeah I decided to hold off on Wes.  That's why I stuck to the pink & mauves too.  I'm good for now.  We can always wait for swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah I decided to hold off on Wes. That's why I stuck to the pink & mauves too. I'm good for now. We can always wait for swatches


  Right!! For now I got Jack, Richard & Giacomo!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Don't tell me that, Dolly! I already see 2 more I want.


Tough :lol: it is such a great formula


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right!! For now I got Jack, Richard & Giacomo!! :amused:


 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds like a plan!


  Done!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know WD! I like Wes but dunno if i need another plum. Pinks & mauves are office kind of shades for me so those will get good use!! I hope Giacomo will be deep enough to work.


  From what I can see of it, I think Giacomo is a shade that will work on just about anyone.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Which ones?


 Stavros and Olivier


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> From what I can see of it, I think Giacomo is a shade that will work on just about anyone.


  I hope so!! I ditched Wes for Giacomo! He better be good to me!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right!! For now I got Jack, Richard & Giacomo!! :amused:


I love the name Giacomo..reminds me of Thumbelina


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope so!! I ditched Wes for Giacomo! He better be good to me!!:haha:


   LOL!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the name Giacomo..reminds me of Thumbelina


 Why thumbelina Dolly?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Thats 2 separate orders for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I hope it doesnt stay in that annoying "picking" stage for way too long!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thats 2 separate orders for me :sigh: ! I hope it doesnt stay in that annoying "picking" stage for way too long!!


  I remember that!!! LOL!!  It definitely soo annoying!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I remember that!!! LOL!! It definitely soo annoying!


  Right? we ended up cancelling & ordering from Neimans!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Why thumbelina Dolly?


not a clue haha but when I see the name I think of it :lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving and happy TF mini lipstick shopping!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> not a clue haha but when I see the name I think of it :lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy thanksgiving and happy TF mini lipstick shopping!!!


 Happy thanksgiving C!! It wasn't a website breaking event so yippee for the mini lippies!! Hope they ship soon too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy thanksgiving C!! It wasn't a website breaking event so yippee for the mini lippies!! Hope they ship soon too!!


 I hope so too V! Well it wasn't publicly announced yet. But once someone posts it on Twitter or IG, I think it be a little messy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo Glad you loved it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you Vee ---It was a good call.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My El Agua lip pencil came today!


  Enjoy. I have that lip liner too and really like it.    





charismafulltv said:


> Any of you here interested with the Melt cosmetics sale Friday?


  No. I purchased everything I wanted a few weeks ago when they released Dark Room. Their lipstick shades are quite limited.   





NaomiH said:


> I forgot to add that By Starlight is DRY like a hunk of chalk and looks NOTHING like the promo image. It's like heroine's ugly step sister and it stains like a mofo. Mind you the stain is nicer than the actual lipstick colour.


  Well now. How do you really feel about it. Lol. I can cross By Starlight off of my list.  I prefer Dark Room and 6 Six6.   





PinayGator said:


> The addiction begins! I think the fact that they're $5 a pop makes it a lot easier for me to justify owning all the things.   I don't know what I'm going to do with myself tomorrow, we decided that this year we were skipping the turkey and buying a 10lb box of snow crab legs. Seafood Thanksgiving! I'm also debating going to the gym in the morning to atone for stuffing my face later in the day. And the beer that will eventually be consumed during football.   Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Turkey Day!


  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!   





NaomiH said:


> I don't know what to get or if I should wait or not.  :sigh:


  Not. Stay strong.   





NaomiH said:


> Got any good books to read?


  The Fifty Shades of Grey.  Lol. Why can't my boo be just like Christian???? Why? Why? Why?  I still love him nonetheless.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Enjoy. I have that lip liner too and really like it.  No. I purchased everything I wanted a few weeks ago when they released Dark Room. Their lipstick shades are quite limited.  Well now. How do you really feel about it. Lol. I can cross By Starlight off of my list.  I prefer Dark Room and 6 Six6.  Happy Thanksgiving to you too! Not. Stay strong.  The Fifty Shades of Grey.  Lol. Why can't my boo be just like Christian???? Why? Why? Why?  I still love him nonetheless.


Oh I'm buying, I just don't have a solid list and don't know if I should pounce now or wait for the dept store launch.  Lol   I'm torn on Christian, sure I'd love to have a hot, billionaire who would do anything for me and could rock my world in the bedroom, but there are a few things about the character Christian that'd turn me off in a flash.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'm buying, I just don't have a solid list and don't know if I should pounce now or wait for the dept store launch.  Lol   I'm torn on Christian, sure I'd love to have a hot, billionaire who would do anything for me and could rock my world in the bedroom, but there are a few things about the character Christian that'd turn me off in a flash.


  He is a good man who was scared by his childhood. He was upfront with Anna about this from the beginning. She entered the relationship with her eyes open. He never wanted to hurt her. He just wanted to love her.  He is a bit bossy but I see it more as wanting to protect Anna in ways he was not able to protect his mother. I think if you look at his life through the lens of his troubled past it is easy for me to understand why he did the things that he did. Anna understood that and never feared him because she knew and understood him.  Let me add that I do NOT support abuse. I have an aunt who was in an abusive relationship years ago and I am glad that she finally left him.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> He is a good man who was scared by his childhood. He was upfront with Anna about this from the beginning. She entered the relationship with her eyes open. He never wanted to hurt her. He just wanted to love her.  He is a bit bossy but I see it more as wanting to protect Anna in ways he was not able to protect his mother. I think if you look at his life through the lens of his troubled past it is easy for me to understand why he did the things that he did. Anna understood that and never feared him because she knew and understood him.  Let me add that I do NOT support abuse. I have an aunt who was in an abusive relationship years ago and I am glad that she finally left him.


I understood that and felt badly for him and what he went through so young in life.  I just, don't know exactly what it was that just made me not swoon over him.  Maybe I need to re-read the whole trilogy again or something.  I like him in the book, I just never lusted for him.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I understood that and felt badly for him and what he went through so young in life.  I just, don't know exactly what it was that just made me not swoon over him.  Maybe I need to re-read the whole trilogy again or something.  I like him in the book, I just never lusted for him.


 Have you read Jillian Flynn's books?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you read Jillian Flynn's books?


  I want to read Gone Girl. Was it good? I love reading. I wish I had more time for it.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to read Gone Girl. Was it good? I love reading. I wish I had more time for it.


  Mel-- it's very good!  I love to read too and I'm in the same boat--I don't have time for if anymore.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to read Gone Girl. Was it good? I love reading. I wish I had more time for it.


 I haven't read the book buy saw the movie. The story is good but they are loopholes I've seen as a Medical professional. Lol. But it's still a good movie. Sharp objects is pretty good! That's if you like thrillers.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you read Jillian Flynn's books?


  I love her books C.  I've read several of them


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

I think TF is trying to get Mac's business with the release of the minis. He's making then affordable without sacrificing the quality, hence make them smaller. I don't know with the Mac recent releases, it's been yawn fest galore!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Mel-- it's very good!  I love to read too and I'm in the same boat--I don't have time for if anymore.


 Yes!!!Gone girl is a nice read Mel!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I want to read Gone Girl. Was it good? I love reading. I wish I had more time for it.


   I loved the movie but found the book irritating. Only got 1/4th of the way through it. Maybe I will try it again some other day.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you read Jillian Flynn's books?


No I haven't!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I think TF is trying to get Mac's business with the release of the minis. He's making then affordable without sacrificing the quality, hence make them smaller. I don't know with the Mac recent releases, it's been yawn fest galore!


I don't think they'll have to try very hard at it either.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## jenise (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


 Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!





jenise said:


> Happy thanksgiving!!


 Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Happy thanksgiving!!





Vineetha said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


Hope y'all have a lovely day!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

I went a LC binge I bought Cashmere and Pansy and 2 carousel glosses.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 27, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving! This year I'm very thankful to have all you wonderful ladies in my life. Thank you for all your support and words of encouragement. May you all have a lovely, blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving! This year I'm very thankful to have all you wonderful ladies in my life. Thank you for all your support and words of encouragement. May you all have a lovely, blessed Thanksgiving!


 Happy thanksgiving Melrose!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Hope y'all have a lovely day!


 Both of you do the same!! I'm ready to stuff my face :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving! This year I'm very thankful to have all you wonderful ladies in my life. Thank you for all your support and words of encouragement. May you all have a lovely, blessed Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving Melrose! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I understood that and felt badly for him and what he went through so young in life.  I just, don't know exactly what it was that just made me not swoon over him.  Maybe I need to re-read the whole trilogy again or something.  I like him in the book, I just never lusted for him.


  Neither did I. He just didn't do it for me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!


  HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




  on a sad note, guess who was up all night throwing up.....this gal


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     on a sad note, guess who was up all night throwing up.....this gal hboy:


  Oh no hboy: I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Today I feel better..probably because I am empty now. I think I caught a bug from Vegas or something plus lack of sleep


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!





charismafulltv said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!





MandyVanHook said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I hope you all have a wonderful day!





Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     on a sad note, guess who was up all night throwing up.....this gal hboy:


Happy Thanksgiving ladies!      Hope you feel better soon Dolly! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hope you feel better soon Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh Nooo!!! Take care D!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh Nooo!!! Take care D!!!


  I will V, I hope you are having a wonderful day and weekend


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh no! Maybe you did catch a bug.            HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     on a sad note, guess who was up all night throwing up.....this gal hboy:


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Every1


----------



## Melrose (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     on a sad note, guess who was up all night throwing up.....this gal hboy:


 Oh no! Hope you feel better sweet Dolly  May you and your family have wonderful Thanksgiving! Sending love your way


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I am thinking it was a bug, because today I feel a million times better than last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am melrose! You have a wonderful thanksgiving too and your family also, lots of love and hugs your way


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I loved the movie but found the book irritating. Only got 1/4th of the way through it. Maybe I will try it again some other day.


  I was beginning to wonder if I was the only person who was irritated by the book! I did read the whole thing but was very annoyed/angry at the end lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I loved the movie but found the book irritating. Only got 1/4th of the way through it. Maybe I will try it again some other day.


   I loved the movie also and couldn't get through the book. I only went to see the movie because of the director and the preview and I was glad it turned out good.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!! One of the things I'm thankful for is finding this community that understands my love for makeup and keeps me grounded in my purchases. You guys are absolutely amazing and I hope you have a fantastic day!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I understood that and felt badly for him and what he went through so young in life. I just, don't know exactly what it was that just made me not swoon over him. Maybe I need to re-read the whole trilogy again or something. I like him in the book, I just never lusted for him.


  I am totally in love with him. I brush off all of the nasty criticism. It's fiction for crying out loud. Lol. That was not directed at you Naomi.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving! This year I'm very thankful to have all you wonderful ladies in my life. Thank you for all your support and words of encouragement. May you all have a lovely, blessed Thanksgiving!


  A special Thanksgiving to you, my dear friend. I hope you are doing well. Just think, this time last year we were all in a tizzy over RiRi. I am thankful that that collection is behind us.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!! One of the things I'm thankful for is finding this community that understands my love for makeup and keeps me grounded in my purchases. You guys are absolutely amazing and I hope you have a fantastic day!!


  May you have an amazing Thanksgiving with your family and friends.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!! One of the things I'm thankful for is finding this community that understands my love for makeup and keeps me grounded in my purchases. You guys are absolutely amazing and I hope you have a fantastic day!!   :grouphug:


 I'm thankful for our sisterhood as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!! One of the things I'm thankful for is finding this community that understands my love for makeup and keeps me grounded in my purchases. You guys are absolutely amazing and I hope you have a fantastic day!!   :grouphug:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Just gave my sister 9 MAC lipsticks, pink sprinkles blush, two MSF and a lipglass.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just gave my sister 9 MAC lipsticks, pink sprinkles blush, two MSF and a lipglass. Lol


  You are an awesome sister!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 27, 2014)

On impulse, I just ordered two Stila lip stains. I got Aria and Tesoro. Aria is on backorder until the first week of December, I think, but that's cool. Not a Stila fan, but someone said they're better than velvetines and I need to find out for myself.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

I picked up some Philosophy shower gels, couldn't pass up $10 lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> On impulse, I just ordered two Stila lip stains. I got Aria and Tesoro. Aria is on backorder until the first week of December, I think, but that's cool. Not a Stila fan, but someone said they're better than velvetines and I need to find out for myself.


  Let me know how it goes. I wanted Aria on that note, I am sure those 2 will look great on you.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've bought nothing makeup related from BF sales thus far. I don't see myself purchasing, either.  If Kinky is still available when Nasty Gal launches, I'll pick it up with Gunner.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just gave my sister 9 MAC lipsticks, pink sprinkles blush, two MSF and a lipglass. Lol


  Are you looking for another sister??


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've bought nothing makeup related from BF sales thus far. I don't see myself purchasing, either.  If Kinky is still available when Nasty Gal launches, I'll pick it up with Gunner.


 So proud of you! I couldn't resist the Tom Ford minis and got Leonardo, Wes, Flynn, and Matthew.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just gave my sister 9 MAC lipsticks, pink sprinkles blush, two MSF and a lipglass.  Lol


 Will you adopt me as your sister too? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you looking for another sister??





charismafulltv said:


> Will you adopt me as your sister too? Lol


Cant have too many sisters! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've bought nothing makeup related from BF sales thus far. I don't see myself purchasing, either.  If Kinky is still available when Nasty Gal launches, I'll pick it up with Gunner.


I haven't either, I only got a pair of Beats headphones and a wii u for Christmas gifts and that's it.  No makeup for me until possibly next week.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Someone find me a Stavros dupe. I suddenly desperately need it and am super sad I missed out.


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Someone find me a Stavros dupe. I suddenly desperately need it and am super sad I missed out.


  It'll be up on one of the department store websites on Monday and again on boxing day as well as on counters so you'll have more shots at the apple.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> It'll be up on one of the department store websites on Monday and again on boxing day as well as on counters so you'll have more shots at the apple.


 I guess I'll try to stalk Nordies on Monday. Ugh. I hate stalking.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I guess I'll try to stalk Nordies on Monday. Ugh. I hate stalking.


 You didn't buy them last night?


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I guess I'll try to stalk Nordies on Monday. Ugh. I hate stalking.


  Stalking sucks for sure. At least Nordies is pretty darn consistent with the times they launch new products.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> You didn't buy them last night?


 Not Stavros. I waited too long and it sold out.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Not Stavros. I waited too long and it sold out.


 Oh no! V was even surprised last night when the launch went smoothly, but as soon as it got posted on IG last night around midnight CST. All hell broke loose. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Not Stavros. I waited too long and it sold out.


What is the description for stavros...I can look for some dupes


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! V was even surprised last night when the launch went smoothly, but as soon as it got posted on IG last night around midnight CST. All hell broke loose. Lol


 I'm almost wondering if Lime Crime Chinchilla would satisfy my need for a grey. I can get it for like, $12 at UO. But I think it's much lighter than Stavros? Not sure.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is the description for stavros...I can look for some dupes


 It's "highly pearlized rich grey."


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It's "highly pearlized rich grey."


MBA makes one called ....here is the link lol is this close enough  https://www.etsy.com/listing/129694893/gray-silver-lipstick-color-rich-lipstick


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> MBA makes one called ....here is the link lol is this close enough  https://www.etsy.com/listing/129694893/gray-silver-lipstick-color-rich-lipstick


 Hmmm, I think that's darker? I may just have to stalk, Dolly. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, I think that's darker? I may just have to stalk, Dolly.


  estee lauder gunmetal luminizer......seems pretty close babe 
  Also they are pretty cheap on ebay


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> estee lauder gunmetal luminizer......seems pretty close babe  Also they are pretty cheap on ebay


 It does! If I can't snag Stavros I may go for that. You're awesome, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It does! If I can't snag Stavros I may go for that. You're awesome, Dolly!


  Buy both lol while you are waiting on snagging Stavros, pick up the EL one and anytime babe


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Buy both lol while you are waiting on snagging Stavros, pick up the EL one and anytime babe


 Which of the TF lippies are you getting?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Which of the TF lippies are you getting?


  For the 26th I am probably picking up Pavlos and Luca....but it could change based off swatches.
  Which are you interested in besides Stavros? any others?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> For the 26th I am probably picking up Pavlos and Luca....but it could change based off swatches. Which are you interested in besides Stavros? any others?


 Just Stavros now. Already got Flynn, Wes, Leonardo, and Matthew.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just Stavros now. Already got Flynn, Wes, Leonardo, and Matthew.


  I will need to see them all on you asap! Especially Wes, I am kinda wanting it too lol 
  You really picked some great ones babe, very flattering shades!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


  What!! Where from? I've been lusting after that darn lippy for forever!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> What!! Where from? I've been lusting after that darn lippy for forever!


 Girl Me Too! Barney's right now! Go!oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


Yay Sassy ompom:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay Sassy ompom:


 I'm so happy I was shaking! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm so happy I was shaking! LOL!


It is worth it! I'm so glad you were able to order that gorgeous lipstick :stars:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Dolly Love! I hope you had a good TG! Did your ttummy settle?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly Love! I hope you had a good TG! Did your ttummy settle?


 Did Barney's just restocked this?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 27, 2014)

Just made a Birchbox order. I got Klorane dry shampoo and Oribe Volumista Mist for $23 shipped! ompom:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is worth it! I'm so glad you were able to order that gorgeous lipstick :stars:


 Dolly you rock Dominique, it's like it was meant for you. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Did Barney's just restocked this?


 I guess, I just went on to look around and BAM!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly Love! I hope you had a good TG! Did your ttummy settle?


My tummy did settle for now. I took it easy and now I feel practically normal. I had a great TG..what about you sassy?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I guess, I just went on to look around and BAM!


 I'm holding off for the Nars sale tomorrow but it's still out of stock  I guess I'll just get it at Barneys


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Girl Me Too! Barney's right now! Go!


  They won't let me order. They keep telling me address is wrong! Barney's, you don't know crap!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly you rock Dominique, it's like it was meant for you. Lol


Thanks C...Dominique is such a perfect color...I was so afraid it would pull weird on me lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My tummy did settle for now. I took it easy and now I feel practically normal. I had a great TG..what about you sassy?


 Yes we had a chill day I cooked for my little big family and watched movies. Perfect! Im headed out Black Friday shopping now. Wish me luck! I will not donkey punch anyone!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> They won't let me order. They keep telling me address is wrong! Barney's, you don't know crap!


 Wierd it let me no problem. Call them!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Wierd it let me no problem. Call them!


 I was able to order it. Thanks sassy! I hope I won't look weirdo with it. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes we had a chill day I cooked for my little big family and watched movies. Perfect! Im headed out Black Friday shopping now. Wish me luck! I will not donkey punch anyone!


  Best of luck Sassy, I hope you get everything on your list!


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Wierd it let me no problem. Call them!


  Their lines are closed. *sigh* 
  I'll try again later.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


  :con:  I know the feeling. Enjoy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Should I try Gerard Cosmetics?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Should I try Gerard Cosmetics?


  I just ordered Cherry Cordial from them. I got the two lipsticks for $20 special. They ship very fast.  CC is okay. It feels like a drugstore lipstick. The color is not bad but when I got it I felt as if I had something similar to it in my stash. I will certainly use CC but I would not order from Gerard Cosmetics again mainly because I do not like cheap lipsticks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I just ordered Cherry Cordial from them. I got the two lipsticks for $20 special. They ship very fast. CC is okay. It feels like a drugstore lipstick. The color is not bad but when I got it I felt as if I had something similar to it in my stash. I will certainly use CC but I would not order from Gerard Cosmetics again mainly because I do not like cheap lipsticks.


  Thank you @Vandekamp you helped


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 27, 2014)

I just ordered two Z Palettes instead of more makeup. What is wrong with me?! On the plus side, I've never depotted before, so that just means I'll have room to buy more stuff, right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I just ordered two Z Palettes instead of more makeup. What is wrong with me?! *On the plus side, I've never depotted before, so that just means I'll have room to buy more stuff, right?*


  Depotting is so much fun!
  Actually that is exactly what it means lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 28, 2014)

I just bought a SodaStream on Groupon. I don't even know what I'm going to do with it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just bought a SodaStream on Groupon. I don't even know what I'm going to do with it!


 Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes we had a chill day I cooked for my little big family and watched movies. Perfect! Im headed out Black Friday shopping now. Wish me luck! I will not donkey punch anyone!


Good luck Sassy, I hope you make it out of there safely and get everything on your list.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies, how's everyone? Is anyone doing some Black Friday shopping?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies, how's everyone? Is anyone doing some Black Friday shopping?


 I'm going to Bed Bath and Beyond with my mother in law to buy sheets. Hoping it's an easy and quick trip.  How about you, Mel?


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm going to Bed Bath and Beyond with my mother in law to buy sheets. Hoping it's an easy and quick trip.  How about you, Mel?


 Good luck out there, hope it's an easy trip for you as well. I went to the mall last night to get an early start :haha: it was crazy and a lot of stuff was already gone!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good luck out there, hope it's an easy trip for you as well. I went to the mall last night to get an early start :haha: it was crazy and a lot of stuff was already gone!


  Hi Melrose!  I'm not going out shopping today.  We're going to get out Christmas tree.  I did place online orders this morning at Toys r us and target...my daughter wants the Barbie dream house and a barbie make up set


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm going to Bed Bath and Beyond with my mother in law to buy sheets. Hoping it's an easy and quick trip.  How about you, Mel?


  Hopefully you'll be in & out!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Melrose!  I'm not going out shopping today.  We're going to get out Christmas tree.  I did place online orders this morning at Toys r us and target...my daughter wants the Barbie dream house and a barbie make up set


 Barbie makeup set you say? I gotta check that out. My girls would love it! Good luck tree shopping


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Barbie makeup set you say? I gotta check that out. My girls would love it! Good luck tree shopping









  Mel-- it was this one.. I had to do the pick up at store option.   Search under beauty- make up set- page 3


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies, how's everyone? Is anyone doing some Black Friday shopping?


  Could be better but I am ok...and how are you?


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could be better but I am ok...and how are you?


  Ohh Dolly,  I hope you feel better.  Get some rest.... You've been working hard!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ohh Dolly, I hope you feel better. Get some rest.... You've been working hard!


  I ended up cooking an extra turkey for tamales..because I start making them a week prior...till the day of christmas.
  I had a pretty good sleep today WD, which I am grateful for.
  How are you? Did you have a good day?


----------



## Subparbrina (Nov 28, 2014)

What do you all think about Melt Cosmetics? I've wanted to try them forever and I figure the sale is a good time. Are they actually matte in person? I like my lipsticks MAAAAATTE.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up cooking an extra turkey for tamales..because I start making them a week prior...till the day of christmas. I had a pretty good sleep today WD, which I am grateful for. How are you? Did you have a good day?


  I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving.  Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old.  Why??


----------



## jenise (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah sometimes too matte! Haha


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Mel-- it was this one.. I had to do the pick up at store option.   Search under beauty- make up set- page 3


 Thank you so much! Looks awesome. I'll have to buy 2, one for each of my girls.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could be better but I am ok...and how are you?


 Doing well Dolly. Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies, how's everyone? Is anyone doing some Black Friday shopping?


 I'm staying home and doing online shopping Mel.   





walkingdead said:


> Mel-- it was this one.. I had to do the pick up at store option.   Search under beauty- make up set- page 3


  Oh how pretty! Reminds me of my childhood. Are they still making polly pocket these days?  Melt are retro mattes, drier than your typical matte but lasts! My personal faces are: summer, bang bang, darling(but the smell is like melted crayons) and dark room.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ended up cooking an extra turkey for tamales..because I start making them a week prior...till the day of christmas. I had a pretty good sleep today WD, which I am grateful for. How are you? Did you have a good day?


 TAMALES...is it bad that after stuffing my face yesterday, that one word has me drooling? I wish I would have learned how to make those from my grandma. They are a lot of work, but SO delicious!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving.  Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old.  Why??


 Such sad news, will be praying for your friend WD.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> I like them and then I dislike them sometimes. Some of their lipsticks are pretty awesome...like Bane and Spacecake and a few others, apply really smooth and matte.
> Then some like Darling and a few others are so dry and stiff.
> 
> 
> ...


  Not at all, I am so ready for tamales. Actually on that note, my niece arrived home, I offered her turkey and she says nah, I want tamales..lol she loves the masa the most.
  Tamales take time but they are worth it.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Such sad news, will be praying for your friend WD.


  Thank you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you!


 I'll be praying for your friend.


----------



## Subparbrina (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving. Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old. Why??


  Sending all my positive thoughts to your friend and her family


----------



## Subparbrina (Nov 28, 2014)

Just ordered 6six6, Spacecake, and Shady Lady. Ughh I get so nervous buying from expensive indie companies. Hope I love em'!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll be praying for your friend.


  Thank you C.  Did you have a good Thanksgiving?  Any Filipino dishes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I love reading. I wish I had more time for it.


 I thought the book was good but wish I hadn't read it before I saw the movie.  It was less of a thriller because I knew what was going to happen next.
   I did have fun watching Hubs react though.  That's all I'll say--I wouldn't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you C.  Did you have a good Thanksgiving?  Any Filipino dishes?


 I made the turkey this year, rubbed it with spices Filipino style. We never celebrate thanksgiving in the Philippines just Christmas is a big day of thanks and sharing gifts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Which of the TF lippies are you getting?


   I got the e-mail from TF about the lippies this morning and deleted it.  Then I bought some boots


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I thought the book was good but wish I hadn't read it before I saw the movie.  It was less of a thriller because I knew what was going to happen next.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I did have fun watching Hubs react though.  That's all I'll say--I wouldn't want to spoil it for you.[/COLOR]


 I'm going to wear my FA palette to work tonight. I just swatched it. I prefer the texture of the Chanel Reve. But are very pretty palette with their own individual identity.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I just ordered two Z Palettes instead of more makeup. What is wrong with me?! On the plus side, I've never depotted before, so that just means I'll have room to buy more stuff, right?






Performed & spoken like a true addict.  I think you did good!  You're making space and getting organized!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm going to wear my FA palette to work tonight. I just swatched it. I prefer the texture of the Chanel Reve. But are very pretty palette with their own individual identity.






Hi C.  I hope you had a great Thanksgiving.  I still haven't touched my FA palette or had a chance to compare 
    it to Chanel RO.  I ended up wearing Chanel Poésie yesterday.   I see that T reviewed RO.   I'll play around with 
    them tomorrow---way too tired today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Depotting is so much fun!*
> Actually that is exactly what it means lol


   Yeah and I ended up w/eleven MAC 15-shadow palettes


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi C.  I hope you had a great Thanksgiving.  I still haven't touched my FA palette or had a chance to compare[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    it to Chanel RO.  I ended up [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]wearing Chanel Poésie yesterday.   I see that T reviewed RO.   I'll play around with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    them tomorrow---way too tired today.[/COLOR]


 I know I tired too. But I have to work this weekend nights. I expect to be busy tonight with flu and upset tummy.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I got the e-mail from TF about the lippies this morning and deleted it.  Then I bought some boots


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


   Oh that's good Sassy---I'm so over it---I placed an order almost 2-months ago, thought it was in the bag so to speak and ONLY after my inquiry 
  did they say the item was no longer available.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving. Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old. Why??


  I am so sorry to hear this WD!! My prayers are with your friend!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh that's good Sassy---I'm so over it---I placed an order almost 2-months ago, thought it was in the bag so to speak and ONLY after my inquiry [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  did they say the item was no longer available. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:shock:


 Oh No Meddy! Who did you order from?? I got my shipping notice this morning. Super quick!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes we had a chill day I cooked for my little big family and watched movies. Perfect! Im headed out Black Friday shopping now. Wish me luck! I will not donkey punch anyone!


    That sounds like a nice TG day!!!  Good luck shopping BF!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just bought a SodaStream on Groupon. I don't even know what I'm going to do with it!






Make custom beverages.  You'll have fun w/it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That sounds like a nice TG day!!!  Good luck shopping BF!!!:thud: [/COLOR]


 Got everything I wanted in store last night and online this morning. It was a good BF!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies, how's everyone? Is anyone doing some Black Friday shopping?


 Hi Mel!  I'm only shopping from the comfort of my home---no crowds, no lines for the bathroom and free & unlimited Chai tea!!



What about you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Got everything I wanted in store last night and online this morning. It was a good BF!


  Wow!  That's awesome.  I'm impressed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I know I tired too. But I have to work this weekend nights. I expect to be busy tonight with flu and upset tummy.


  Oh no!  I hope you feel better C.  Get some sleep now, if you can.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Oh No Meddy! Who did you order from?? I got my shipping notice this morning. Super quick!


    NARS.  I soothed my disappointment by buying a new Guerlain Rouge G in Gipsy.  I'm good now,


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving. Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old. Why??


   That's just awful WD.  I hope they go after this full force and aggressively and that your friend experiences a good outcome.  I hate cancer!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm glad you got some sleep but I just got some terrible need about one my friends.. She was diagnosed with ovarian cancer the day before thanksgiving. Her daughter and my daughter go to the same school and have known each other since they were 6 weeks old. Why??


  WD you and your friends family are in my prayers. Such awful news. But you know, people beat cancer every day, have to stay positive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

For anyone who missed out, the Chanel Reve D' Orient  palette is up now at Nordies online!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> For anyone who missed out, the Chanel Reve D' Orient  palette is up now at Nordies online!!!


  Nice! And Nordies is having 10% Ebates too.


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Wierd it let me no problem. Call them!


  I called the NARS boutique in Bleecker Street instead and was able to use the discount on my order! Dominique is coming home!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The SA I dealt with was amazing also!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> Nice! And Nordies is having 10% Ebates too.


    YES!!!  Sweet right?  They also have the CT Fallen Angel palette.  If I didn't already have both I'd certainly get them now!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> I called the NARS boutique in Bleecker Street instead and was able to use the discount on my order! Dominique is coming home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    SCORE!!!!!  That's great!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> SCORE!!!!!  That's great!!!


  I'm so excited. I don't know why I never thought to call one of the boutiques before to check for it. Being able to use the discount was an added bonus for sure.

  If anyone else is looking to place an order for something they can't find in stock online, the boutiques do phone orders. The shipping fee is $8.00 but if your order is over $85.00, they can waive the shipping fee.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Sending all my positive thoughts to your friend and her family


  Thank you subpabrina - I appreciate it.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am so sorry to hear this WD!! My prayers are with your friend!!


  Thank you V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope everyone got what they wanted today


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That's just awful WD.  I hope they go after this full force and aggressively and that your friend experiences a good outcome.  I hate cancer![/COLOR]


  I hate it too!  My MIL passed away 2 years ago from brain cancer~ it was horrible.  I actually thought of you and started thinking more positive thoughts.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

mel33t said:


> WD you and your friends family are in my prayers. Such awful news. But you know, people beat cancer every day, have to stay positive. :support:


  Mel- thank you.  Your words are so comforting.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 28, 2014)

I recommend 6Six6.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> I called the NARS boutique in Bleecker Street instead and was able to use the discount on my order! Dominique is coming home!ompom:  The SA I dealt with was amazing also!


  I am sure you will love Dominique.  Glad you were able to grab it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 28, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Just ordered 6six6, Spacecake, and Shady Lady. Ughh I get so nervous buying from expensive indie companies. Hope I love em'!


  :con:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I finally got to order Dominique!!!! VICTORY!! Definitely a happy holiday!


  :nanas:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 28, 2014)

Currently wearing Charlotte and she's a pretty lady!:eyelove:


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :nanas:


 Whoop Whoop!!:grouphug::rasta::ymca:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I hate it too! My MIL passed away 2 years ago from brain cancer~ it was horrible. I actually thought of you and started thinking more positive thoughts.


    I'm so glad WD.  Thanksgiving marked the anniversary of my bilat mastectomy---12 yrs cancer free and going 
   strong---much for which to be thankful!!! I wish the same outcome for your friend.
.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Currently wearing Charlotte and she's a pretty lady!


   ....and I'll bet she looks great on _YOU_, a very pretty lady


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Currently wearing Charlotte and she's a pretty lady!


  Charlotte is such a gorgeous color, for such a gorgeous gal like you sassy


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so glad WD.  Thanksgiving marked the anniversary of my bilat mastectomy---12 yrs cancer free and going[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   strong---much for which to be thankful!!! I wish the same outcome for your friend.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF].[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:bouquet: [/COLOR]


  Wow!  Congratulation Meddy!  Thanksgiving is extra special for you!


----------



## SassyWonder (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  ....and I'll bet she looks great on _YOU_, a very pretty ladyretty: [/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> Charlotte is such a gorgeous color, for such a gorgeous gal like you sassy


 I swear my specktra sisters are the best! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I swear my specktra sisters are the best! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! Congratulation Meddy! Thanksgiving is extra special for you!


    Absolutely.  I'm very grateful for every day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I swear my specktra sisters are the best! Thanks Ladies!


:kiss:


----------



## Shars (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so glad WD.  Thanksgiving marked the anniversary of my bilat mastectomy---12 yrs cancer free and going
> strong---much for which to be thankful!!! I wish the same outcome for your friend.
> .


  Amazing! Congrats and wishing you 12 years more and more!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so glad WD.  Thanksgiving marked the anniversary of my bilat mastectomy---12 yrs cancer free and going
> strong---much for which to be thankful!!! I wish the same outcome for your friend.
> .


  Congrats my dear Meddy and may you have many many more years to come


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely.  I'm very grateful for every day.[/COLOR]


 Congrats on being cancer free! Woohoo!


----------



## Melrose (Nov 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Would anyone happen to know how lime crime's chinchilla compares to KVD's coven?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Would anyone happen to know how lime crime's chinchilla compares to KVD's coven?


  KVD's coven is whiter and more matte. Basically Coven is a super light lavender.
  LC Chinchilla is darker, has more grey in it. Chinchilla is a grey lavender. Both are super different.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> KVD's coven is whiter and more matte. Basically Coven is a super light lavender. LC Chinchilla is darker, has more grey in it. Chinchilla is a grey lavender. Both are super different.


 Thank you sweet Dolly. Just curious, which do you prefer? My local sephora finally has coven in stock but IDK. I've heard it's really patchy. Haven't really heard anything negative about chinchilla.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you sweet Dolly. Just curious, which do you prefer? My local sephora finally has coven in stock but IDK. I've heard it's really patchy. Haven't really heard anything negative about chinchilla.


  I prefer Chinchilla over Coven. Coven is pretty but very white based


----------



## Melrose (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I prefer Chinchilla over Coven. Coven is pretty but very white based


 Thank you! I think I'll go with Chinchilla. Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you! I think I'll go with Chinchilla. Are you feeling better today?


  I am feeling a little better today, I need a nap already..been up since 5 am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How are you babe?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> Amazing! Congrats and wishing you 12 years more and more!


  Thanks so much Shars!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Congrats my dear Meddy and may you have many many more years to come


 Thank you Dolly---I feel truly blessed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Congrats on being cancer free! Woohoo!


 Thanks a bunch C!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 29, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you sweet Dolly. Just curious, which do you prefer? My local sephora finally has coven in stock but IDK. I've heard it's really patchy. Haven't really heard anything negative about chinchilla.


I've found that I've had trouble pairing Coven with my outfits. I have one specific dress that I know works with it (the one I was wearing when I first tried it on) but other than that, every time I put it on, I end up taking it off. I dunno. I want Chinchilla but I'm still a little peeved at LC's Black Friday "sale".


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've found that I've had trouble pairing Coven with my outfits. I have one specific dress that I know works with it (the one I was wearing when I first tried it on) but other than that, every time I put it on, I end up taking it off. I dunno. I want Chinchilla but I'm still a little peeved at LC's Black Friday "sale".


Sale my foot lol...that was a slap in the face from LC hboy:


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sale my foot lol...that was a slap in the face from LC hboy:


  What happened lol?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What happened lol?


  Lol well they said "We are having our annual sale" and when people logged on the Velvetines were full price. The lipsticks were $2 dollars off. 
  The only real sale was on eye stuff.


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol well they said "We are having our annual sale" and when people logged on the Velvetines were full price. The lipsticks were $2 dollars off.  The only real sale was on eye stuff.


  That stinks!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol well they said "We are having our annual sale" and when people logged on the Velvetines were full price. The lipsticks were $2 dollars off.  The only real sale was on eye stuff.


 That sucks, probably they already knew that people are after the velvetines, so they may loose their profit.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That sucks, probably they already knew that people are after the velvetines, so they may loose their profit.


  I wanted the Velvetines so bad, but I had budgeted for them to be on sale..so when they went full price I couldn't...not yet anyways.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted the Velvetines so bad, but I had budgeted for them to be on sale..so when they went full price I couldn't...not yet anyways.


 I'm wearing and reviewing Utopia now, and it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 29, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm wearing and reviewing Utopia now, and it's gorgeous!!!


 I wore utopia on thanksgiving and I'm obssesed!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted the Velvetines so bad, but I had budgeted for them to be on sale..so when they went full price I couldn't...not yet anyways.


  Maybe You'll get them in your stocking.  What colors are on your list.  Get TF PC  instead!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wore utopia on thanksgiving and I'm obssesed!


 I know! I'm a sucker for magenta, orchid and fuchsia. It's kiss proof too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 29, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wore utopia on thanksgiving and I'm obssesed!


  The formula and color are both awesome!


----------



## jenise (Nov 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The formula and color are both awesome!


 Yes!!  did you order the new ones?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 29, 2014)

I wore Nars El agua under Siren Song lipstick yesterday and it was beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ladies, didn't Naomi post a pic of a grumpy cat recently?  Well I was just looking for something to watch on TV and there's actually a movie called *'Grumpy Cat's Worst Christmas Ever.'  *I'm pretty sure_ I_ won't be watching it, but the title made me laugh almost as much as the realization that this is really a movie and _someone_ is watching it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wore Nars El agua under Siren Song lipstick yesterday and it was beautiful!


   Wow----that sounds really pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Maybe You'll get them in your stocking.  What colors are on your list.  Get TF PC  instead!


The two new ones mainly...TF PC is also on my want list lol   





jenise said:


> I wore utopia on thanksgiving and I'm obssesed!


The formula is so perfect


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies, didn't Naomi post a pic of a grumpy cat recently?  Well I was just looking for something to watch on TV and there's actually a movie called *'Grumpy Cat's Worst Christmas Ever.'  *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm pretty sure[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_I_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]won't be watching it, but the title made me laugh almost as much as the realization that this is really a movie and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_someone_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]is watching it!!![/COLOR] :haha:


I'm watching it lol my nieces wanted to see it. They love that cat lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm watching it lol my nieces wanted to see it. They love that cat lol






It's ok Doll----your nieces told me you wanted to see it, so they're watching it with _YOU!_


----------



## jenise (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The two new ones mainly...TF PC is also on my want list lol The formula is so perfect


 It really is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's ok Doll----your nieces told me you wanted to see it, so they're watching it with _YOU!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  One of my fave matte formulas


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> * lmao *
> 
> One of my fave matte formulas


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's ok Doll----your nieces told me you wanted to see it, so they're watching it with _YOU!_








 LOL..  I never realized how small this kitty is, sooo cute!  So don't worry Dolly, we get why you really wanted to watch it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> LOL..  I never realized how small this kitty is, sooo cute!  So don't worry Dolly, we get why you really wanted to watch it...


  I never noticed the cat is small, I thought it was a bigger cat lol


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 29, 2014)

Just bought my husband a watch for Christmas! I hope he likes it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought my husband a watch for Christmas! I hope he likes it.


  What kind of watch? I am sure he will love it.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 29, 2014)

So I saw the Star Studded palette by Kat Von D was listed at $28, but it's out of stock. At first I was pissed, since I paid full price, but then I realized it probably went on sale for like 30 seconds before it sold out, and I felt better. I'm glad I was able to snag it at all!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I never noticed the cat is small, I thought it was a bigger cat lol


  ya me too, always seemed bigger when I see a pic but on the tv its was so tiny


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 29, 2014)

My face is seriously breaking out. I think it's time I started using acne preventing skincare. But it probably won't help. It's likely I need a dermatologist.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So I saw the Star Studded palette by Kat Von D was listed at $28, but it's out of stock. At first I was pissed, since I paid full price, but then I realized it probably went on sale for like 30 seconds before it sold out, and I felt better. I'm glad I was able to snag it at all!


  I saw they put most of the Hello Kitty stuff on sale yesterday, also a bunch of the Nest stuff too. I think some1 also mentioned 1 of the Buxom palettes was on sale b4, Dolly was that you..?  
  Grabbed the HK lipgloss set while it was on sale but it was just right b4 they released the mystery bag which kinda sucked... like I really need more samples lol


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> My face is seriously breaking out. I think it's time I started using acne preventing skincare. But it probably won't help. It's likely I need a dermatologist.


  just b careful with all that acne skincare & overwashing you face hun. I found I wasn't the only one in the past that did this when they broke out or had oily skin & ended up using things that winded up drying out my skin & then causing more breakouts.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What kind of watch? I am sure he will love it.


 Movado. I realize I'm partially just paying for the name, but they're so classy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Movado. I realize I'm partially just paying for the name, but they're so classy!


They look classy!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Movado. I realize I'm partially just paying for the name, but they're so classy!


  Well, of course he will LOVE Movado. Who wouldn't. It's a beautiful watch. I have the Museum watch. It's about 13 years old but it is my fav watch.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Well, of course he will LOVE Movado. Who wouldn't. It's a beautiful watch. I have the Museum watch. It's about 13 years old but it is my fav watch.


 That's what I got him! http://m.movado.com/movado-collections/museum/museum-0606504.html This one!


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> just b careful with all that acne skincare & overwashing you face hun. I found I wasn't the only one in the past that did this when they broke out or had oily skin & ended up using things that winded up drying out my skin & then causing more breakouts.


  That's the dilemma I'm facing -I don't have oily skin. I have normal skin. And a lot of the acne lines are geared towards oily skin. I know Proactiv fried my face. I was thinking of using Philsophy clear days ahead. They use salicylic acid as their acne fighting ingredient and I think my skin would be ok with that.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm wearing Poe with a smokey eye today. Normally I don't do a smokey eye with a bold lip, but I feel like Poe needs it. Very gothic chic.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> That's what I got him! http://m.movado.com/movado-collections/museum/museum-0606504.html This one!


Whoa fancy watch! Love it!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought my husband a watch for Christmas! I hope he likes it.


  I bought my boyfriend a Movado for his birthday! He loved it - I know your husband will too. They're classic.   I would really like a Victorinox watch. Saving saving saving


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> LOL..  I never realized how small this kitty is, sooo cute!  So don't worry Dolly, we get why you really wanted to watch it...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Just bought my husband a watch for Christmas! I hope he likes it.


 Nice gift!  I'd love to get my hubs a watch for Hanukkah but he's incredibly picky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm wearing Poe with a smokey eye today. Normally I don't do a smokey eye with a bold lip, but I feel like Poe needs it. Very gothic chic.


    I've seen lots of ads lately featuring smokey eyes w/bold lips, and the combo looks awesome.  When I purchased my YSL Fétiche palette I did so because the ad 
   featured a smokey eye with an amazing fuchsia lip.  It was stunning, as I'm sure you looked! today!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> ya me too, always seemed bigger when I see a pic but on the tv its was so tiny


    I noticed that too during the 20 secs that it was on my TV


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I would really like a Victorinox watch. Saving saving saving


 My hubs really could use a new watch.  I don't want to insult him in any way.  He's just funny about me buying stuff like that for him.
  I have several watches but only wear my Omega.  I really should just get rid of the others.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've seen lots of ads lately featuring smokey eyes w/bold lips, and the combo looks awesome.  When I purchased my YSL Fétiche palette I did so because the ad
> featured a smokey eye with an amazing fuchsia lip.  It was stunning, as I'm sure you looked! today!!


  I have also seen those ads! I guess the old rule of play up one feature or another is out the window these days?


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That's the dilemma I'm facing -I don't have oily skin. I have normal skin. And a lot of the acne lines are geared towards oily skin. I know Proactiv fried my face. I was thinking of using Philsophy clear days ahead. They use salicylic acid as their acne fighting ingredient and I think my skin would be ok with that.


  I have normal skin too, sometimes it gets a few oily spots in summer & dry in the winter or if I use medication. I would try products here & there for breakouts or to prevent but they just weren't made for my skintype. I would find others had the same problem or thought they had combo/oily skin & would exfoliate or use acne products & just dry out their skin & then your skin just gets oilier & creates a bigger mess.  
  I tried that Philosophy Clear days and Take a deep breath but I ended up being allergic to something in it and Proactiv did the same to me too (this also bleached my friends towels or clothes, lol) so u know that bad boy is strong, hahaha.. Try Mario Badescu's drying lotion, I usually use that on any spots I get & my friend swear by this Neutrogena rapid clear (its the orange tub) but I like mine better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, just dont use it too much. I also get this medication from my derm, used it such a long time ago when I was a teen & it totally wrkd, its a powder & paste u mix to get a gel. I'll look for the container later just in case you wind up at the derm too one day. That one definitely saved me $ after buying all these different products throughout the yrs & worked better too.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I noticed that too during the 20 secs that it was on my TV


  haha ok Meddy we'll say 20 secs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I know u were really doing this when u found it on the tv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> I have normal skin too, sometimes it gets a few oily spots in summer & dry in the winter or if I use medication. I would try products here & there for breakouts or to prevent but they just weren't made for my skintype. I would find others had the same problem or thought they had combo/oily skin & would exfoliate or use acne products & just dry out their skin & then your skin just gets oilier & creates a bigger mess.
> I tried that Philosophy Clear days and Take a deep breath but I ended up being allergic to something in it and Proactiv did the same to me too (this also bleached my friends towels or clothes, lol) so u know that bad boy is strong, hahaha.. Try Mario Badescu's drying lotion, I usually use that on any spots I get & my friend swear by this Neutrogena rapid clear (its the orange tub) but I like mine better
> 
> 
> ...


  Ok, I better skip Philsophy's products if it's similar to proactiv. Proactiv FRIED MY FACE. I' m totally allergic to it! It made it super dry, flaky, and red. It was like burning. I do NOT want to go through that again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> haha ok Meddy we'll say 20 secs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I was tempted to watch


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have also seen those ads! I guess the old rule of play up one feature or another is out the window these days?


  I really hate those rules!!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm wearing Poe with a smokey eye today. Normally I don't do a smokey eye with a bold lip, but I feel like Poe needs it. Very gothic chic.


  ooh how's the texture & feel on that. Ive been wanting technopagan for so long but its always out of stock  and I can never find the nyx one. I keep hearing the kvd lipsticks are dry so I haven't bought any but they are so pretty. I got one of her liquid lipstick in Berlin & that one is amazing and even left such a beautiful stain after i fell asleep with it on the other day.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> ooh how's the texture & feel on that. Ive been wanting technopagan for so long but its always out of stock  and I can never find the nyx one. I keep hearing the kvd lipsticks are dry so I haven't bought any but they are so pretty. I got one of her liquid lipstick in Berlin & that one is amazing and even left such a beautiful stain after i fell asleep with it on the other day.


  I have a lot of KVD lippies, and they ARE a bit drying. It's not so bad if you use a lip primer underneath, however. I've been wearing Poe all day and my lips are not dry, but I used MAC's prep+prime lip primer before I put on Poe. If you are not willing to use a primer/lip balm underneath, then you might not like KVD's lipsticks.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I better skip Philsophy's products if it's similar to proactiv. Proactiv FRIED MY FACE. I' m totally allergic to it! It made it super dry, flaky, and red. It was like burning. I do NOT want to go through that again.


  Philosophy is supposed to be pretty gentle or most of their products at least. I have a few items from the & really like em & love the 3in1 bodywashes. I was just allergic to those 2 items & Proactive did the same too me and so did this Boots All Bright milk cleanser, it felt like my face was melting off after only like 5 secs.  but definitely try the Badescu 1 if u can, its strong & wks but u only put it on the spots & not the whole face so its not bad and I send u the info for the derm when I can later.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

OMG. There is a roommate here who is an awful person, and she was moving out today. She took all my face products with her, a lot of the stuff I need for school. Everything is gone. I lost my entire skincare kit. I don't know if I can go back to school in January now. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## jenise (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG. There is a roommate here who is an awful person, and she was moving out today. She took all my face products with her, a lot of the stuff I need for school. Everything is gone. I lost my entire skincare kit. I don't know if I can go back to school in January now. I don't know what I'm going to do.


 Omg that is absoultely terrible


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

At least she didn't get her paws on my makeup. 

  I'm going to call my school on monday and explain what happened and see if I can get another kit.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG. There is a roommate here who is an awful person, and she was moving out today. She took all my face products with her, a lot of the stuff I need for school. Everything is gone. I lost my entire skincare kit. I don't know if I can go back to school in January now. I don't know what I'm going to do.


   thats horrible!! Sorrythat happen to you pandora. Can you call her and have her bring back your stuff or at least the stuff you need for school


----------



## jenise (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> At least she didn't get her paws on my makeup.   I'm going to call my school on monday and explain what happened and see if I can get another kit.


 Can you not contact the roommate? Or authorities if you know she definitely took it?


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> Can you not contact the roommate? Or authorities if you know she definitely took it?


  I live in sober living. This is the problem with living in a place like this, you get stuck with whoever you get stuck with, and many people have criminal backgrounds (she does). I called the house manager who instructed me to call the police. I called the police and they told me that she can't be listed as a suspect unless I actually saw her take the items. They're sending someone over in a few hours so I can file a report.

  I have no idea how to contact this person. She also has physically threatened me and left trash in my room. So I don't think she's going to nicely answer her phone for me, I don't know where she lives and have no way to ever recover my items.


----------



## jenise (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I live in sober living. This is the problem with living in a place like this, you get stuck with whoever you get stuck with, and many people have criminal backgrounds (she does). I called the house manager who instructed me to call the police. I called the police and they told me that she can't be listed as a suspect unless I actually saw her take the items. They're sending someone over in a few hours so I can file a report.  I have no idea how to contact this person. She also has physically threatened me and left trash in my room. So I don't think she's going to nicely answer her phone for me, I don't know where she lives and have no way to ever recover my items.


 Wow. I hope everything gets settled!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I live in sober living. This is the problem with living in a place like this, you get stuck with whoever you get stuck with, and many people have criminal backgrounds (she does). I called the house manager who instructed me to call the police. I called the police and they told me that she can't be listed as a suspect unless I actually saw her take the items. They're sending someone over in a few hours so I can file a report.
> 
> I have no idea how to contact this person. She also has physically threatened me and left trash in my room. So I don't think she's going to nicely answer her phone for me, I don't know where she lives and have no way to ever recover my items.


  That sucks babe. I have found that not every1 with a criminal bkgrnd to be untrustworthy, sometimes the most straight laced & proper just suck in general and can be even worse and from past experiences people those are the kind of people I have seen do horrible crap to others. I'm sorry about your lousy experience with this individual, just be happy this person is no longer your roomate at least *and there's also this thing called karma for people like that.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 30, 2014)

So supposedly the person who took my items had someone help her move, and they packed up my bathroom instead of hers. Except, they ONLY took the skincare. Wouldn't someone packing up a bathroom take the toothbrush, tooth paste and other items? I think this story is fishy but either way I get my stuff back tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> So supposedly the person who took my items had someone help her move, and they packed up my bathroom instead of hers. Except, they ONLY took the skincare. Wouldn't someone packing up a bathroom take the toothbrush, tooth paste and other items? I think this story is fishy but either way I get my stuff back tomorrow.


 Wow.  My heart stopped for you, then I read your second message and felt relieved.  I'm sure you will too, once you get your belongings back.  Whew!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG. There is a roommate here who is an awful person, and she was moving out today. She took all my face products with her, a lot of the stuff I need for school. Everything is gone. I lost my entire skincare kit. I don't know if I can go back to school in January now. I don't know what I'm going to do.





pandorablack said:


> At least she didn't get her paws on my makeup.   I'm going to call my school on monday and explain what happened and see if I can get another kit.





pandorablack said:


> I live in sober living. This is the problem with living in a place like this, you get stuck with whoever you get stuck with, and many people have criminal backgrounds (she does). I called the house manager who instructed me to call the police. I called the police and they told me that she can't be listed as a suspect unless I actually saw her take the items. They're sending someone over in a few hours so I can file a report.  I have no idea how to contact this person. She also has physically threatened me and left trash in my room. So I don't think she's going to nicely answer her phone for me, I don't know where she lives and have no way to ever recover my items.





pandorablack said:


> So supposedly the person who took my items had someone help her move, and they packed up my bathroom instead of hers. Except, they ONLY took the skincare. Wouldn't someone packing up a bathroom take the toothbrush, tooth paste and other items? I think this story is fishy but either way I get my stuff back tomorrow.


My heart goes out to you babe!  I'm glad you get your items back tomorrow and I hope no more issues pop up for you. You are such a lovely person


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted the Velvetines so bad, but I had budgeted for them to be on sale..so when they went full price I couldn't...not yet anyways.


  I just got Utopia on modcloth for 25% off, don't know which you wanted.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I just got Utopia on modcloth for 25% off, don't know which you wanted.


That's a great deal


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly your new avatar is gorgeous, and I love your hair


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Dolly your new avatar is gorgeous, and I love your hair


 I agree! Dolly, you are one beautiful lady! Love you in that lippie


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning lovely ladies!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!


  Good morning Melrose. Did you buy any makeup over the weekend?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS: @naomiH Time to report back.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning, ladies!

  Lipstick Queen is having great sales if anyone is interested in trying the brand.  I may try it!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Morning! I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

I just got the Chic in Three Shades set.  3 lippies for $28!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> Lipstick Queen is having great sales if anyone is interested in trying the brand.  I may try it!


  Good Morning!!! Nice!!!! But I see that the shades are more to the sheer side so the chances of them working for me are low!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!! Nice!!!! But I see that the shades are more to the sheer side so the chances of them working for me are low!!


  Yeah, I know.  I sometimes like sheer for work though, so I thought at that price I'd try them.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 1, 2014)

So the only black Friday I did was I got the Kat von D Star studded palette for $28.00 and placed a Nars order


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So the only black Friday I did was I got the Kat von D Star studded palette for $28.00 and placed a Nars order


  Yippee!!!!What did you get from NARS sale!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yippee!!!!What did you get from NARS sale!!!!


  I got Bette lipstick and the nars light reflecting finishing powder


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got Bette lipstick and the nars light reflecting finishing powder


  yay!!! I looove that powder and of course you are gonna rock Bette!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!:bouquet:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

I just checked my email and I ordered ALOT of Nars this weekend. I'm gonna wait on the boys lippies. Nars, Melody Eshani and Nordstrom got all my TF money!:shock:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies!


  Good Morning Sassy!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies!


  Good Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I just checked my email and I ordered ALOT of Nars this weekend. I'm gonna wait on the boys lippies. Nars, Melody Eshani and Nordstrom got all my TF money!


  Personally i prefer the regular ones Sassy! I received my order on saturday and they are mini (which i knew and thought was going to be okay). So though the shades and concept is awesome I am not going to get anymore of the mini's other than the three i got!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just got the Chic in Three Shades set.  3 lippies for $28!


  Enjoy your goodies.


  If I missed anyone, hello ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Enjoy your special day!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Personally i prefer the regular ones Sassy! I received my order on saturday and they are mini (which i knew and thought was going to be okay). So though the shades and concept is awesome I am not going to get anymore of the mini's other than the three i got!!


 That makes me feel better. I was wondering id I'd be happy with the size. I love the concept and the colors are gorg!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning. Good afternoon to the ladies on the East Coast.     A top of the morning to you @SassyWonder.   That's good. Seems like you did not spend a lot of money on makeup last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Morning Vande! I caved and bought TT. Oy vey! What did you order this weekend?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> That makes me feel better. I was wondering id I'd be happy with the size. I love the concept and the colors are gorg!


  I knowww! Though it was to be expected the actual size kind of threw me off my excitement a bit! I would say wait till dec 26th when these hit the counters and see for yourself how you feel about it!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Morning Vande! I caved and bought TT. Oy vey! What did you order this weekend?


  I was good. I did not buy any makeup this weekend. However, I bought $90 worth of stuff from Colorpop last Wed.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

I just made an order on Ann Taylor Loft since I had a $20 rewards card and it's 50% off.  I forgot to use Ebates though.  Ugh.

  Oh well, at least I have multiple pairs of pants for work now!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I just made an order on Ann Taylor Loft since I had a $20 rewards card and it's 50% off.  I forgot to use Ebates though.  Ugh.  Oh well, at least I have multiple pairs of pants for work now!


  Be careful Loft and Ann Taylor are addictive. They always have sales.   But their pants are great. I'm wearing them now!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> But their pants are great. I'm wearing them now!!


  I know. And let's not forget Banana Republic. Stuff is always 30-40% OFF.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> But their pants are great. I'm wearing them now!!


  Me too!  And yeah I know, the credit card rewards thing is addictive.  I try to only buy when it's 50% or more off.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I was good. I did not buy any makeup this weekend. However, I bought $90 worth of stuff from Colorpop last Wed.


 Wow! That's a splurge! Did you get their holiday stuff?


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 1, 2014)

I just received Dominique and it's gorgeous. No wonder this always sells out. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Dolly your new avatar is gorgeous, and I love your hair


 I am loving the purple...I think I'll keep it around for longer this time lol  





Melrose said:


> I agree! Dolly, you are one beautiful lady! Love you in that lippie


 You are so sweet    





charismafulltv said:


> I just received Dominique and it's gorgeous. No wonder this always sells out. Lol.


I am so glad you love Dominique!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 1, 2014)

I found a new place to live! It's a room in a house with a professional woman who also has kids. It's a really nice house and the woman is super nice. No more crazy roommates!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I found a new place to live! It's a room in a house with a professional woman who also has kids. It's a really nice house and the woman is super nice. No more crazy roommates!


  Yes! Very happy for you :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I found a new place to live! It's a room in a house with a professional woman who also has kids. It's a really nice house and the woman is super nice. No more crazy roommates!


Yay! That is wonderful


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> So the only black Friday I did was I got the Kat von D Star studded palette for $28.00 and placed a Nars order ompom:


man! I paid full price for that pallete


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> man! I paid full price for that pallete


  The Urban Decay electric Palette is also on sale today for $28!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Melrose. Did you buy any makeup over the weekend?


 I didn't. Been trying to be good ever since I ordered melt's 6six6. I love the color but my makeup purchases this year have been out of control, lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Wow! That's a splurge! Did you get their holiday stuff?


  No. Just lipsticks and liners from their perm line.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I didn't. Been trying to be good ever since I ordered melt's 6six6. I love the color but my makeup purchases this year have been out of control, lol


  You are not alone. Me too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received Dominique and it's gorgeous. No wonder this always sells out. Lol.


  I am glad you like it Cee. I have to admit I did not like it. I think it is the grey mixed with the lavender/light purple. It washed me out. I prefer RiRi Boy and Dodgy Girl.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I got Bette lipstick and the nars light reflecting finishing powder


  Nice picks brows!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> man! I paid full price for that pallete


  How do you like the palette I hear mix reviews about it ? Yea I snagged it when I saw it was only $28.00


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


 Nars: Seduction blush, Dominique, Silvia, Rita, Carmen, Audrey and Bette. Some Project Ghana stuff from Coastal Scents. Toxic Tale. And I'm sure i forgot something. what about you Dolly Love?


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I found a new place to live! It's a room in a house with a professional woman who also has kids. It's a really nice house and the woman is super nice. No more crazy roommates!


 Yay! I have one more week with my horrible roommates and then they're moving out!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

I paid full price for Electric palette too! Ugh!


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


 Too much! Lol the lorac 12 dollar palettes from ulta, and a few more of their Black Friday deals, a bunch of the swphora ones, the buxom palette, KVD and the hello kitty one that went on sale, the urban decay smoked palette and I thinkkkk that's it. How about you??


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


Nothing makeup related lol...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> Lipstick Queen is having great sales if anyone is interested in trying the brand.  I may try it!


    I recently saw that Nordies now carries it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


    Clothing, boots, makeup & jewelry.  How about you Doll?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Nothing makeup related lol... ompom:


Lol awesome    





jenise said:


> Too much! Lol the lorac 12 dollar palettes from ulta, and a few more of their Black Friday deals, a bunch of the swphora ones, the buxom palette, KVD and the hello kitty one that went on sale, the urban decay smoked palette and I thinkkkk that's it. How about you??





SassyWonder said:


> Nars: Seduction blush, Dominique, Silvia, Rita, Carmen, Audrey and Bette. Some Project Ghana stuff from Coastal Scents. Toxic Tale. And I'm sure i forgot something. what about you Dolly Love?


You both hauled! Love it! I picked up one of the 12$ lorac palettes, some Philosophy shower gels. 3lipsticks from Gerard Cosmetics, some more items from colourpop...oh and a Chanel lipstick. A pj for my lil niece and a Angels jersey for my dad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> what about you Dolly Love?


    VERY NICE haul Sassy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I picked up one of the 12$ lorac palettes, some Philosophy shower gels. 3lipsticks from Gerard Cosmetics, some more items from colourpop...oh and a Chanel lipstick. A pj for my lil niece and a Angels jersey for my dad.


    Just saw this after I posed the ???.  Love your haul!!  Which Chanel lippie did you decide on???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Clothing, boots, makeup & jewelry.  How about you Doll?[/COLOR]


A few items I posted above   Jewelry how fancy...makeup from where lol?  Did you end up buying any of the TF lips & boys?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

It cosmetics has a limited edition palette out today ( more like vault) has almost all of their best selling products for $55. You can get 20% off on it using code Ipsy! Plus free shipping!! http://www.itcosmetics.com/limited-edition-naturally-pretty-essentials-palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Just saw this after I posed the ???.  Love your haul!!  Which Chanel lippie did you decide on???[/COLOR]


L'adoree...it should arrive today ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It cosmetics has a limited edition palette out today ( more like vault) has almost all of their best selling products for $55. You can get 20% off on it using code Ipsy! Plus free shipping!! http://www.itcosmetics.com/limited-edition-naturally-pretty-essentials-palette


Whoa! Palette? Lol that's a vault haha


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay! I have one more week with my horrible roommates and then they're moving out!!


 Oh no Jenise!  They were bad?  Are you going to get new ones?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.itcosmetics.com/limited-edition-naturally-pretty-essentials-palette


  Something about that palette screams "cheap" to me. All big "vault" like palettes do, I dunno why. I guess it's the association with the cheap sets in the mall and drugstores around the holidays.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

T has posted swatches of the Lips and Boys. man.. they are not the quality I expected of a $32 mini...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you end up buying any of the TF lips & boys?


   I ordered some Burberry holiday collection items----I already have the holiday highlighter so I ordered the e/s quad, 
   & the Oxblood lipstick & lip gloss.  I did not order any TF Ls & Bs.  I tried to get inspired by looking at T's swatches, 
   and I just was not.  Maybe because I already have several of the full-sized lipsticks, and I'm enjoying Guerlain 
   lipsticks immensely, at the moment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> T has posted swatches of the Lips and Boys. man.. they are not the quality I expected of a $32 mini...


I need to see...going to look now   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered some Burberry holiday collection items----I already have the holiday highlighter so I ordered the e/s quad,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   & the Oxblood lipstick & lip gloss.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I did not order any TF Ls & Bs.  I tried to get inspired by looking at T's swatches,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and I just was not.  Maybe because I already have several of the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]full-sized lipsticks, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and I'm enjoying Guerlain[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   lipsticks immensely, at the moment.[/COLOR]


I wanted the Burberry Oxblood lipstick. Let me know how you like it. Sounds like a great haul meddy! I need to try Guerlain lipsticks..you and Naomi rave about them ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did everyone order or buy over the weekend?


  This being the birthday week lol brought tons of clothes for the baby and me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Makeup wise:
  NARS: Silvia and Greta
  Sephora: Guerlain Rouge Parade and Buxom Palette, Nest Rollerball set
  Colorpop: Lumiere
  TF:3 Lippies from Lips& Boys
  Urban Decay: Electric Palette
  It Cosmetics: The LE Palette/vault


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wFBWtXy7aq/  I don't know what this is going to be... But if it smells like chocolate. I want it.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered some Burberry holiday collection items----I already have the holiday highlighter so I ordered the e/s quad,
> & the Oxblood lipstick & lip gloss.  *I did not order any TF Ls & Bs.  I tried to get inspired by looking at T's swatches, *
> and I just was not.  Maybe because I already have several of the full-sized lipsticks, and I'm enjoying Guerlain
> lipsticks immensely, at the moment.


  Good call if you ask me Meddy! The shades are super pretty but the mini part still troubles me. I will not be buying anymore of the same.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This being the birthday week lol brought tons of clothes for the baby and me!! :wink:   Makeup wise: NARS: Silvia and Greta Sephora: Guerlain Rouge Parade and Buxom Palette, Nest Rollerball set Colorpop: Lumiere TF:3 Lippies from Lips& Boys Urban Decay: Electric Palette It Cosmetics: The LE Palette/vault


happy almost birthday to you and your baby girl!  I love the haul V! Enjoy :kiss:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the haul V! Enjoy


  Lol thanks D!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to try Guerlain lipsticks..you and Naomi rave about them


    Thanks Dolly.  I have worn Burberry clothing and accessories for years but never tried the makeup.  I'm just learning about the brand.  There are other iterations of 
   Oxblood lipstick within the brand, the differences being the formula.  If I like the one that I ordered I may try the Oxblood lip cover, their satin formula.

   I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge Parade today (in recognition of World Aids Day), a GORGEOUS red.  I'm wearing it w/the Rouge Parade lip gloss and OMG!!!
​   What a formula, not to mention the color, pigmentation, comfortable & long wear time.  In a word it's FABULOUS!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good call if you ask me Meddy! The shades are super pretty but the mini part still troubles me. I will not be buying anymore of the same.


   Thanks Vee.  I even went into the thread to see if I'd get inspired by the hype---nothing doing!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This being the birthday week lol brought tons of clothes for the baby and me!! :wink:   Makeup wise: NARS: Silvia and Greta Sephora: Guerlain Rouge Parade and Buxom Palette, Nest Rollerball set Colorpop: Lumiere TF:3 Lippies from Lips& Boys Urban Decay: Electric Palette It Cosmetics: The LE Palette/vault


  Your birthday is on the 4th right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Your birthday is on the 4th right?


:nods:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Your birthday is on the 4th right?








Yes!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Dolly.  I have worn Burberry clothing and accessories for years but never tried the makeup.  I'm just learning about the brand.  There are other iterations of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Oxblood lipstick within the brand, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the differences being the formula.  If I like the one that I ordered I may try the Oxblood lip cover, their satin formula.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm wearing Guerlain Rouge Parade today (in recognition of World Aids Day), a GORGEOUS red.  I'm wearing it w/the Rouge Parade lip gloss and OMG!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​   What a formula, not to mention the color, pigmentation, comfortable & long wear time.  In a word it's FABULOUS!![/COLOR]


That sounds really pretty Meddy!  I've never tried anything burberry. I have enjoyed sampling the perfumes from the brand.   





mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wFBWtXy7aq/  I don't know what this is going to be... But if it smells like chocolate. I want it.


I'm excited


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This being the birthday week lol brought tons of clothes for the baby and me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mommy Vee & Baby Vee!!!!!   GREAT haul!!  I hope you love Rouge Parade lipstick.  I'm wearing both the lipstick and the lip gloss of the 
   same name, and I'm OBSESSED!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :kiss:


:hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz: Yes!!!


  How about the baby?  Is it her 1st?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Mommy Vee & Baby Vee!!!!!   GREAT haul!!  I hope you love Rouge Parade lipstick.  I'm wearing both the lipstick and the lip gloss of the
> same name, and I'm OBSESSED!!!!


  Thanks Meddy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Haha I am going to end up with Mickey Mouse Cake though or Frozen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love love The gloss! I am so excited to get the lippie!!
  And.......I love Foudroyante /Audace Combo!! Absolutely LOOOOVE!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How about the baby? Is it her 1st?


  Second WD!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Second WD!!!


  They're soo cute at that age!!! Soo sweet!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Meddy!! :hug:  Haha I am going to end up with Mickey Mouse Cake though or Frozen :lmao:   I love love The gloss! I am so excited to get the lippie!! And.......I love Foudroyante /Audace Combo!! Absolutely LOOOOVE!!!


  Frozen would be cute!  Doesn't she love Sven?LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> They're soo cute at that age!!! Soo sweet!


  Yeah now is perfect because now they learn to speak and express and its delightful to listen to the stuff she wants and what she thinks about something!!
  We got that big Disney Olaf this Thanksgiving and now wherever we go she carries that with her and straps it to the back seat. She even insists on carrying it to the store lol but Since I told her olaf is not wearing a sweater and that he will get cold she agrees to leave it in the car!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds really pretty Meddy!
> I've never tried anything burberry. I have enjoyed sampling the perfumes from the brand.


 Thanks Dolly.  I feel like an explorer of makeup brands.  



It's been fun!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Frozen would be cute! Doesn't she love Sven?LOL!


  She loves everything Frozen, olaf,swen,anna,elsa. And Strawberry & Pinkie Pie. LOL when she wants something from me she goes" Pinkie Pie get me that", Pinkie Pie being me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah now is perfect because now they learn to speak and express and its delightful to listen to the stuff she wants and what she thinks about something!! We got that big Disney Olaf this Thanksgiving and now wherever we go she carries that with her and straps it to the back seat. She even insists on carrying it to the store lol but Since I told her olaf is not wearing a sweater and that he will get cold she agrees to leave it in the car!! :lol:


:lol: so cute


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah now is perfect because now they learn to speak and express and its delightful to listen to the stuff she wants and what she thinks about something!! We got that big Disney Olaf this Thanksgiving and now wherever we go she carries that with her and straps it to the back seat. She even insists on carrying it to the store lol but Since I told her olaf is not wearing a sweater and that he will get cold she agrees to leave it in the car!! :lol:


  That's soo cute about Olaf!  For some reason I thought she liked the reindeer.  I hope you has a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's soo cute about Olaf! For some reason I thought she liked the reindeer. I hope you has a Happy Birthday!!


  Thanks WD!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She loves everything Frozen, olaf,swen,anna,elsa. And Strawberry & Pinkie Pie. LOL when she wants something from me she goes" Pinkie Pie get me that", Pinkie Pie being me :lol:


  LOL-  that is sooo adorable!! Luv her!!!! Give her hugs from me!'


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no Jenise!  They were bad?  Are you going to get new ones?


 Omg they were absolutely terrible!!! We are getting new ones, they're stopping by today to look at the place!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL- that is sooo adorable!! Luv her!!!! Give her hugs from me!'


  I will!! Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Meddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh that's so sweet!!!!

 I didn't realize you had the gloss first.  As glosses go, I think it's the best I've ever had.  Mind you, I'm not a huge gloss person, so I only wear it over lipstick---never alone.

I am so, so glad you're loving Chanel Foudroyante & Audace.  If I were a 'backing-up-kind-of-gal,'I would so back up both!  I must stick to my convictions about not backing up certain
makeup items.


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> She loves everything Frozen, olaf,swen,anna,elsa. And Strawberry & Pinkie Pie. LOL when she wants something from me she goes" Pinkie Pie get me that", Pinkie Pie being me :lol:


 Adorable!! I love frozen too we can be friends :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Omg they were absolutely terrible!!! We are getting new ones, they're stopping by today to look at the place!


  Really!!!  Booo!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so sweet!!!!
> 
> I didn't realize you had the gloss first.  As glosses go, I think it's the best I've ever had.  Mind you, I'm not a huge gloss person, so I only wear it over lipstick---never alone.
> 
> ...


  Haha neither am I meddy! I usually dont get Glosses at all But rouge parade and Audace will make me go back LOL!! Parade Gloss is not only gorgeous but the formula is AMAZING!!!! Loooove it!!
  I dont do backups too !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Second WD!!!


    Awww.  What a great age!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They make the holidays so incredibly special.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Adorable!! I love frozen too we can be friends


  Thanks Jen!! We certainly can be


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww.  What a great age!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They do!!! She gets excited seeing anything and everything & makes us excited too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Haha neither am I meddy! I usually dont get Glosses at all But rouge parade and Audace will make me go back LOL!! Parade Gloss is not only gorgeous but the formula is AMAZING!!!! Loooove it!!
> I dont do backups too !!


   My philosophy is that something new and amazing always comes along----why take up room with backups, most of which go unused anyway.
  That's not to say that I've never backed up---that would be a lie.  I have backed up EL powder gelee highlighters and I used both backups.  
  That's how good the formula is.


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Really!!!  Booo! hboy:


  Yes! Why did you post that IT deal I just purchased it!!!! 





Vineetha said:


> Thanks Jen!! We certainly can be :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They do!!! She gets excited seeing anything and everything & makes us excited too!!


    My neighbors have a 3 year old and a 7 month old and I just love those little girls.  Our neighborhood has Santa visits
  and all of the kids come out to greet Santa.  We also have a Luminary night where we all line our property with white bags 
  with lighted candles inside.  We all light them at the same time, and it's so _gorgeous_.  Then we have Clydesdale drawn 
  carriages to ride us through the neighborhood to see everyone's decorations.  There's caroling and hot chocolate & baked goods.
  It's such an amazing family time.  We usually have a cocktail party so friends can join in the festivities, but it's all about the
  little ones and families.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes! Why did you post that IT deal I just purchased it!!!!


  This is why! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I brought it too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Adorable!! I love frozen too we can be friends






I had a 'Frozen' ear worm all day today after hearing it on TV early this morning


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My neighbors have a 3 year old and a 7 month old and I just love those little girls.  Our neighborhood has Santa visits
> and all of the kids come out to greet Santa.  We also have a Luminary night where we all line our property with white bags
> with lighted candles inside.  We all light them at the same time, and it's so _gorgeous_.  Then we have Clydesdale drawn
> carriages to ride us through the neighborhood to see everyone's decorations.  There's caroling and hot chocolate & baked goods.
> ...


  Oh wow!! That sounds soo nice!!!This is my fav part about Holidays too!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   My neighbors have a 3 year old and a 7 month old and I just love those little girls.  Our neighborhood has Santa visits[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  and all of the kids come out to greet Santa.  We also have a Luminary night where we all line our property with white bags [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  with lighted candles inside.  We all light them at the same time, and it's so _gorgeous_.  Then we have Clydesdale drawn [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  carriages to ride us through the neighborhood to see everyone's decorations.  There's caroling and hot chocolate & baked goods.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  It's such an amazing family time.  We usually have a cocktail party so friends can join in the festivities, but it's all about the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  little ones and families.[/COLOR]


  OMG Meddy!  That sounds soo awesome!  What a great time of the year!  I agree - it's all about making memories for the little ones.


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I had a 'Frozen' ear worm all day today after hearing it on TV early this morning


  Any time someone says "snow" I instantly get Frozen songs stuck in my head. I find myself mouthing the dialog whenever my daughter watches the movie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Z Palettes, the MakeupGeek foiled shadows....and enough Bath and Body Works stuff to last me until next Black Friday. I'm addicted to their winter scents.    Any time someone says "snow" I instantly get Frozen songs stuck in my head. I find myself mouthing the dialog whenever my daughter watches the movie!


Swatches please when you get those shadows. Sounds like a great haul. What did you buy from bath and body works?


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it crazy wrong that I want a TF lippie from the lips and boys collection only because one of them happens to be my sons name?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Is it crazy wrong that I want a TF lippie from the lips and boys collection only because one of them happens to be my sons name?


Get it. It isn't a bad purchase and it is your sons name too.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Is it crazy wrong that I want a TF lippie from the lips and boys collection only because one of them happens to be my sons name?


  Nope!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get it. It isn't a bad purchase and it is your sons name too.


 Lol Dolly, I love the way you think! Enabling queen all the way!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Z Palettes, the MakeupGeek foiled shadows....and enough Bath and Body Works stuff to last me until next Black Friday. I'm addicted to their winter scents.    Any time someone says "snow" I instantly get Frozen songs stuck in my head. I find myself mouthing the dialog whenever my daughter watches the movie!


  Winter Candy Apple is my favorite. I stock up!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Nope!!


 Of course my son will think it was especially named after him and then bug me into wearing it all the time :lmao: that boy has a BIG ego!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Of course my son will think it was especially named after him and then bug me into wearing it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! The shade better be awesome then!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOL! The shade better be awesome then!!!


 IDK, it's James. I like it but I'm sure I have a dupe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol Dolly, I love the way you think! Enabling queen all the way!!!


:hug: :frenz:   





Melrose said:


> Of course my son will think it was especially named after him and then bug me into wearing it all the time :lmao: that boy has a BIG ego!


:lol: so cute and I think all boys have big egos haha


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Of course my son will think it was especially named after him and then bug me into wearing it all the time :lmao: that boy has a BIG ego!


  Lol aww that's too cute!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> IDK, it's James. I like it but I'm sure I have a dupe.


  James is Twist of Fate Mel. Just google it and you will get lots of swatches. It is a very pretty shade!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: :frenz:  :lol: so cute and I think all boys have big egos haha


 I think you're right! He's my only boy and my baby but darn...that little man thinks the sun rises and sets just for him :haha: Good thing he has 2 big sisters to keep him humble!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> James is Twist of Fate Mel. Just google it and you will get lots of swatches. It is a very pretty shade!!!


 Yup, I think I'm sold!


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This is why! :lol:  I brought it too!!


  Hahaha I did not need it! 





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I had a 'Frozen' ear worm all day today after hearing it on TV early this morning[/COLOR]


 It'll be stuck in your head all night :lol: it's addicting haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh wow!! That sounds soo nice!!!This is my fav part about Holidays too!!!


    YES WD & Vee!!!!  It really is special.  Another favorite part for me is hearing the clop clop of the Clydesdale 
   horses when everything else is still and quiet.  It's magical for adults.  I can only imagine what it's like through the 
   eyes of the little ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> *It'll be stuck in your head all night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I had to play something else to help rid my ear of the 'Frozen' worm!  I do love watching little kids trying to reenact 
  the song & scenes from the movie.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahaha I did not need it! It'll be stuck in your head all night :lol: it's addicting haha


 Haha neither did I!! I thought it was a good way to try the brand!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Yup, I think I'm sold!


   The full size ToF is still available at Nordies.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The full size ToF is still available at Nordies.[/COLOR]


 Thanks! I definitely giving it some serious thought.


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I had to play something else to help rid my ear of the 'Frozen' worm!  I do love watching little kids trying to reenact[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  the song [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]& scenes from the movie.[/COLOR]


 Isn't it adorable! There's a cute commercial of little kids singing let it go and my heart melts everytime!!  





Vineetha said:


> Haha neither did I!! I thought it was a good way to try the brand!! :haha:


 I love the brand!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This being the birthday week lol brought tons of clothes for the baby and me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Happy Happy Bday to you & the baby


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Happy Happy Bday to you & the baby


  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> *I love the brand!!*


  Oh good to hear Jen! Anytime I see a review I always think of picking it up but never did! I hope i like it!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My neighbors have a 3 year old and a 7 month old and I just love those little girls.  Our neighborhood has Santa visits
> and all of the kids come out to greet Santa.  We also have a Luminary night where we all line our property with white bags
> with lighted candles inside.  We all light them at the same time, and it's so _gorgeous_.  Then we have Clydesdale drawn
> carriages to ride us through the neighborhood to see everyone's decorations.  There's caroling and hot chocolate & baked goods.
> ...


  This sounds lovely!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh good to hear Jen! Anytime I see a review I always think of picking it up but never did! I hope i like it!! :flower:


 Love their concealer and their shadows are SOOO creamy! I also love their cc cream.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> Love their concealer and their shadows are SOOO creamy! I also love their cc cream.


  Oh yayyy!!! good!! There are like 18 e/s and 4 shades of concealer in that palette!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Is it crazy wrong that I want a TF lippie from the lips and boys collection only because one of them happens to be my sons name?


  I contemplated getting one simply because it was my dog's name... pretty sure I win "who's crazier?" contest! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

jenise said:


> I love the brand!!


 Yes---especially when they're so young that they can't pronounce the words but they're singing their little hearts out!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I contemplated getting one simply because it was my dog's name... pretty sure *I win "who's crazier?" contest! *Lol


 





  No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name? 
  Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name?
> Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!!


  I think it is perfectly fine lol and how adorable! 
  Tomorrow is my mom's birthday!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No that honor goes to me.  Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!!


  what a freakin cutie!! Hope ur luvbug has a great bday!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think it is perfectly fine lol and how adorable!
> Tomorrow is my mom's birthday!


  Hope ur mom has a great bday Dolly!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Hope ur mom has a great bday Dolly!!


  I am sure she will, she has a special birthday dinner coming her way. 
  She doesn't know it and a cake too lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:lol:   No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  OMG she is precious! What is her name?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 1, 2014)

I got one of my Stila lip stains today, Tesoro and I gotta say I am not impressed. My first impression from a swatch is that it's opaque, seems like it doesn't dry too fast, and it doesn't smell bad. When I tried it on, it wasn't quite as opaque. It looked uneven with one layer. I let it dry down and put on another and it was still uneven on the top lip and you could see the brush strokes almost. I did like that I was able to clean up the line on the bottom lip because it doesn't dry immediately like Lime Crime, but that's really the only good thing about this for me. The faint scent started to annoy me when it got in my mouth and wouldn't leave. Plus, the formula made my lips look a bit dry and emphasized lines. Before I abandon this I'm going to wait until I get Aria which is on it's way. Sometimes colors like Tesoro are funky in certain formulas. I should've known better because I've never been impressed by Stila, but I just had to try it.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name?
> Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!!


  OMG She is adorable!!! Cutie!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got one of my Stila lip stains today, Tesoro and I gotta say I am not impressed. My first impression from a swatch is that it's opaque, seems like it doesn't dry too fast, and it doesn't smell bad. When I tried it on, it wasn't quite as opaque. It looked uneven with one layer. I let it dry down and put on another and it was still uneven on the top lip and you could see the brush strokes almost. I did like that I was able to clean up the line on the bottom lip because it doesn't dry immediately like Lime Crime, but that's really the only good thing about this for me. The faint scent started to annoy me when it got in my mouth and wouldn't leave. Plus, the formula made my lips look a bit dry and emphasized lines. Before I abandon this I'm going to wait until I get Aria which is on it's way. Sometimes colors like Tesoro are funky in certain formulas. I should've known better because I've never been impressed by Stila, but I just had to try it.


  Oh no !! Somehow none of the Stila products have wowed me either. These days I dont even bother!! I hope Aria Performs better and this is just a shade exclusive issue!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got one of my Stila lip stains today, Tesoro and I gotta say I am not impressed. My first impression from a swatch is that it's opaque, seems like it doesn't dry too fast, and it doesn't smell bad. When I tried it on, it wasn't quite as opaque. It looked uneven with one layer. I let it dry down and put on another and it was still uneven on the top lip and you could see the brush strokes almost. I did like that I was able to clean up the line on the bottom lip because it doesn't dry immediately like Lime Crime, but that's really the only good thing about this for me. The faint scent started to annoy me when it got in my mouth and wouldn't leave. Plus, the formula made my lips look a bit dry and emphasized lines. Before I abandon this I'm going to wait until I get Aria which is on it's way. Sometimes colors like Tesoro are funky in certain formulas. I should've known better because I've never been impressed by Stila, but I just had to try it.


Thank you for your review on them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think it is perfectly fine lol and how adorable!
> Tomorrow is my mom's birthday!


  Thank you Dolly.  Happy, Happy Birthday greetings to your mom!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got one of my Stila lip stains today, Tesoro and I gotta say I am not impressed. My first impression from a swatch is that it's opaque, seems like it doesn't dry too fast, and it doesn't smell bad. When I tried it on, it wasn't quite as opaque. It looked uneven with one layer. I let it dry down and put on another and it was still uneven on the top lip and you could see the brush strokes almost. I did like that I was able to clean up the line on the bottom lip because it doesn't dry immediately like Lime Crime, but that's really the only good thing about this for me.* The faint scent started to annoy me when it got in my mouth and wouldn't leave. *Plus, the formula made my lips look a bit dry and emphasized lines. Before I abandon this I'm going to wait until I get Aria which is on it's way. Sometimes colors like Tesoro are funky in certain formulas. I should've known better because I've never been impressed by Stila, but I just had to try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> OMG She is adorable!!! Cutie!!!


 Thanks Vee.  She's a good little girl and great company for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone heard from Naomi?  Were we expecting her to be off-line for a bit????


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Has anyone heard from Naomi?  Were we expecting her to be off-line for a bit????[/COLOR]


 No Meddy!! The weekends she sometimes disappear but I was expecting to see her back today!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I think you're right! He's my only boy and my baby but darn...that little man thinks the sun rises and sets just for him :haha: Good thing he has 2 big sisters to keep him humble!


Haha my brother was and is the same. I wish I could say he'll grow out of it lol So he is your baby?   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Dolly.  Happy, Happy Birthday greetings to your mom!!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Has anyone heard from Naomi?  Were we expecting her to be off-line for a bit????[/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> No Meddy!! The weekends she sometimes disappear but I was expecting to see her back today!!


That is the usual routine V, maybe she got caught up with stuff.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha my brother was and is the same. I wish I could say he'll grow out of it lol So he is your baby?


 Lol, my son just turned 4. If he continues down this road, my hubby worries he'll be the next Rob Kardashian, lol. His older sisters (ages 5 & 7) kinda cater to his every need. I'm just amazed at how boys are so different than  girls.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Lol, my son just turned 4. If he continues down this road, my hubby worries he'll be the next Rob Kardashian, lol. His older sisters (ages 5 & 7) kinda cater to his every need. I'm just amazed at how boys are so different than  girls.


Lol oh boy! You have sweet daughters to cater to his needs. My mom says the same thing when it comes to raising boys vs girls lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is the usual routine V, maybe she got caught up with stuff.


 Thanks Vee & Dolly!   EO and I were concerned.   Just hoping all is well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> This sounds lovely!!


  It is Mimi-----and so much fun.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dominique is back in stock at Barney's.

  I am tempted.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Dominique is back in stock at Barney's.  I am tempted.


oke: You need her


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need her


But that's a loooot of money for one lipstick (for me). I could get six Colour Pop...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> But that's a loooot of money for one lipstick (for me). I could get six Colour Pop...


Colourpop is pretty awesome.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:lol:   No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 What a cutie


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> But that's a loooot of money for one lipstick (for me). I could get six Colour Pop...


 I was able to try pony and heart on, pony is not performing well but very pretty color. Heart on is the bomb.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> But that's a loooot of money for one lipstick (for me). I could get six Colour Pop...


  Colour Pop is pretty awesome, I've liked most of my stuff, but at the same time, quality over quantity _sometimes_ wins out...they do have a pretty good lipstick but maybe not quite as good compared to the Audacious formula...so it depends on what you're looking for! Dominique is a pretty unique shade too.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:lol:   No that honor goes to me.  Is it wrong that I think it's perfectly ok for you to buy a lipstick because it's your dog's name?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Tomorrow is my fur baby's birthday---having a little party!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Your pup is just as fab as her mama! Mine is too! Tee hee!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Colour Pop is pretty awesome, I've liked most of my stuff, but at the same time, quality over quantity _sometimes_ wins out...they do have a pretty good lipstick but maybe not quite as good compared to the Audacious formula...so it depends on what you're looking for! Dominique is a pretty unique shade too.


 I agree!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Your pup is just as fab as her mama! Mine is too! Tee hee!


   Thank you C and Sassy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  What kind of  fur-baby do you have Sassy?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Colour Pop is pretty awesome, I've liked most of my stuff, but at the same time, quality over quantity _sometimes_ wins out...they do have a pretty good lipstick but maybe not quite as good compared to the Audacious formula...so it depends on what you're looking for! Dominique is a pretty unique shade too.


And now Dominique is sold out.. guess my decision is made haha. But I still probably won't order from CP... I really don't need anymore lipstick. And if I do, it should be something unique. So I suppose splurging on a unique shade isn't a bad idea. I might get it if it comes back soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> And now Dominique is sold out.. guess my decision is made haha. But I still probably won't order from CP... I really don't need anymore lipstick. And if I do, it should be something unique. So I suppose splurging on a unique shade isn't a bad idea. I might get it if it comes back soon.


That is a good way to think of it, hopefully it comes back real soon


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 2, 2014)

So after wearing NARS Brigitte through our party last night and only reapplying once, I'm kind of sad I got TF Lips & Boys when I could have 4 Audacious lippies for the same money.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you C and Sassy.   :haha:   What kind of  fur-baby do you have Sassy?[/COLOR]


 I have a toy poodle she is my heart!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Naomi is still not back????


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have a toy poodle she is my heart!


  I have 3 miniature poodles and I feel the same way. LOVE poodles!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Naomi is still not back????


  I know.  I miss her!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 2, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> And now Dominique is sold out.. guess my decision is made haha. But I still probably won't order from CP... I really don't need anymore lipstick. And if I do, it should be something unique. So I suppose splurging on a unique shade isn't a bad idea. I might get it if it comes back soon.


 I received it on the mail yesterday. Sassy was the one who told me last week it got restocked at barney's. Hope they restock soon.  





MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


 Oh no. What are your symptoms? Have you seen a doctor yet? Hope you feel better.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


  I'll be praying for you Mandy. I hope it's not Lupus or anything bad and that your body stays strong. :hug:


----------



## itskathleeeen (Dec 2, 2014)

My Dominique will arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I received it on the mail yesterday. Sassy was the one who told me last week it got restocked at barney's. Hope they restock soon. Oh no. What are your symptoms? Have you seen a doctor yet? Hope you feel better.





mel33t said:


> I'll be praying for you Mandy. I hope it's not Lupus or anything bad and that your body stays strong. :hug:


  Thanks. Yes, I've been to the doctor. They're doing tests. I have the trademark butterfly rash across my cheeks and nose, rashes/welts coming up on my body, fatigued, running a temperature, muscle/joint pain, and my sed rate is a whopping 75.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 2, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> My Dominique will arrive tomorrow!!! :cheer:


  Exciting! Every time I see a pic of someone with Dominique on I just love it. But I definitely couldn't pull it off lol.


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


  Prayers for you Mandy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Exciting! Every time I see a pic of someone with Dominique on I just love it. But I definitely couldn't pull it off lol.


bet you could


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks. Yes, I've been to the doctor. They're doing tests. I have the trademark butterfly rash across my cheeks and nose, rashes/welts coming up on my body, fatigued, running a temperature, muscle/joint pain, and my sed rate is a whopping 75.


 My thoughts and prayers are with you Mandy. I hope it's not lupus.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Naomi is still not back????


:nope: :crybaby:    





MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


Hopefully it isn't. Prayers for you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing ok today


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today








 Hey D!! Going Good!! Hows your day!!!
  Rainy today!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing ok today





Vineetha said:


> Hey D!! Going Good!! Hows your day!!! Rainy today!!:sigh:


Hey V, today is a raining day here too. I love it and hate it at the same time.  today is going pretty well, I am making tamales for my moms birthday.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> today is going pretty well, I am making tamales for my moms birthday.


  Yess!!! tamales yumm
  Happy Birthday to your mom D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!!! tamales yumm
> Happy Birthday to your mom D!!


  Tamales are so good! 
  Thank you V!

  I wish my orders would ship already....I hate waiting on them lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tamales are so good!
> Thank you V!
> 
> I wish my orders would ship already....I hate waiting on them lol


  Me too!! I get my sephora order tomm, urban decay day after and thebalm shipped too!! But waiting on the rest LOL!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 2, 2014)

Black Friday polish duo! I really like it. I know my nails don't look too good though - sorry!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello everyone.     Haven't really caught up, but I saw your post Mandy and wanted to say that my thoughts are with you and I hope it turns out to not be lupus.  :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 2, 2014)

Mandy I also just went back and read your post. My thoughts are with you. I hope everything turns out okay! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't really caught up, but I saw your post Mandy and wanted to say that my thoughts are with you and I hope it turns out to not be lupus.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hello everyone.     Haven't really caught up, but I saw your post Mandy and wanted to say that my thoughts are with you and I hope it turns out to not be lupus.  :hug:


:kiss:    





Anaphora said:


> Black Friday polish duo! I really like it. I know my nails don't look to good though - sorry!


That looks cool   





Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I get my sephora order tomm, urban decay day after and thebalm shipped too!! But waiting on the rest LOL!!


Haha lucky! I'm still waiting :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Black Friday polish duo! I really like it. I know my nails don't look to good though - sorry!


Pretty!


----------



## Shars (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks. Yes, I've been to the doctor. They're doing tests. I have the trademark butterfly rash across my cheeks and nose, rashes/welts coming up on my body, fatigued, running a temperature, muscle/joint pain, and my sed rate is a whopping 75.








I hope they can get to the root of it and that you start to feel better soon. Do try to take it easy though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Shars said:


> I hope they can get to the root of it and that you start to feel better soon. Do try to take it easy though.


  Thank you all so much!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Black Friday polish duo! I really like it. I know my nails don't look too good though - sorry!


  Love!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


  Oh no Mandy, will pray it's not serious.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have a toy poodle she is my heart!


    Awwwwww.  Pets are wonderful aren't they?   I'm glad more & more hotels are pet friendly.  If I can't bring Abby I don't go.
   I have a portable playpen for her for use in hotels........don't judge!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have 3 miniature poodles and I feel the same way. LOVE poodles!


 Oh I'll bet that's a ton of fun-------just watching them play together!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am sure she will, she has a special birthday dinner coming her way.
> She doesn't know it and a cake too lol
> You're such a good daughter Dolly!
> 
> ...


    Thanks Mandy!   Her name is Abby.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


 Mandy, I share this with the hope that you're inspired.....I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus at age 21.  I'm now 61.  I hate that it could be so, but know that
it can be treated & managed. I've gone for nearly a year at a time w/o an exacerbation.  Because you have Lupus, Lupus doesn't have to have you.  I'm happy to 
chat on PM to answer any questions you may have, at any time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Mandy, I share this with the hope that you're inspired.....I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus at age 21.  I'm now 61.  I hate that it could be so, but know that
> it can be treated & managed. I've gone for nearly a year at a time w/o an exacerbation.  *Because you have Lupus, Lupus doesn't have to have you*.  I'm happy to
> chat on PM to answer any questions you may have, at any time.


  You are so right meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awwwwww.  Pets are wonderful aren't they?   I'm glad more & more hotels are pet friendly.  If I can't bring Abby I don't go.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have a portable playpen for her for use in hotels........don't judge!!![/COLOR]


 LOL! We Love to spoil our fur babies


----------



## Melrose (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling pretty down. I have been having some health issues and it keeps looking more and more like I might have lupus.


 Hang in there Mandy. Sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL! We Love to spoil our fur babies


    What do you have C?  Abby is perched on my lap at this very moment.   She seems to think I'm a kangaroo and my lap is the pouch just for her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't really caught up, but I saw your post Mandy and wanted to say that my thoughts are with you and I hope it turns out to not be lupus.


    I'm so glad you're back Naomi.  You had Meddy worried!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Velvetines or kvd liquid???


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Mandy, I share this with the hope that you're inspired.....I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus at age 21.  I'm now 61.  I hate that it could be so, but know that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it can be treated & managed. I've gone for nearly a year at a time w/o an exacerbation.  Because you have Lupus, Lupus doesn't have to have you.  I'm happy to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]chat on PM to answer any questions you may have, at any time.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:kiss:


I think you typo'd again Meddy and meant 41. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so glad you're back Naomi.  You had Meddy worried!![/COLOR]


I'm sorry to of worried you Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Velvetines or kvd liquid???


Rouge G L'extrait!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Rouge G L'extrait!!!!  :lol:


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Rouge G L'extrait!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:





Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:


Everyone should have at least one!! oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone should have at least one!!


  I told my mom I want one for christmas.....she was cool till she heard the price


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I told my mom I want one for christmas.....she was cool till she heard the price


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Everyone should have at least one!!








 I like it buddy but it transfers lol!! I was kiss proof stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PS: I got rouge Parade!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I told my mom I want one for christmas.....she was cool till she heard the price :shock:   :haha:


Haha!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What do you have C?  Abby is perched on my lap at this very moment.   She seems to think I'm a kangaroo and my lap is the pouch just for her.[/COLOR]


 My little Bruno, a bichon and Shi Tzu mix. He's 4.   





Vineetha said:


> :haha:  I like it buddy but it transfers lol!! I was kiss proof stuff!!  PS: I got rouge Parade!!


 The velvetines I have are awesome, kvd liquids are great too. I got jefree.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  I like it buddy but it transfers lol!! I was kiss proof stuff!!  PS: I got rouge Parade!!


That is probably their only downside, they transfer.  If they were transfer proof, they'd be total perfection. Can't wait to hear how you like RP!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:





NaomiH said:


> Haha!


Lol she said maybe     





NaomiH said:


> That is probably their only downside, they transfer.  If they were transfer proof, they'd be total perfection. Can't wait to hear how you like RP!


I don't mind the transfer part...if it feels fancy I'm good lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she said maybe I don't mind the transfer part...if it feels fancy I'm good lol


I don't either, even with it they have good staying power. The formula is divine!


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Velvetines or kvd liquid???


 Velvetines! But I love both!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

jenise said:


> Velvetines! But I love both!


 I got a deluxe sample from sephora ( love craft) and I like it!! But I want that utopia velvetine too :haha:  !! Since Lolita is OOS I guess I will try utopia first!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got a deluxe sample from sephora ( love craft) and I like it!! But I want that utopia velvetine too :haha:  !! Since Lolita is OOS I guess I will try utopia first!!


 Utopia is love!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Rouge G L'extrait!!!!  :lol:


 There she is!!! I was about to send a search party! Hey boo!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 2, 2014)

I found a purpose for all my Mac lippies... I will wear them around the house when I step out it's Nars!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Velvetines or kvd liquid???


 Oh thats a hard one. I like the Velvetines formula better. KVD are drying me out all of a sudden. Maybe its the weather change. But no issue with Velvetines.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Oh thats a hard one. I like the Velvetines formula better. KVD are drying me out all of a sudden. Maybe its the weather change. But no issue with Velvetines.


 Okies!! Utopia it is!!! Urban outfitters no longer carry lime crime???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I found a purpose for all my Mac lippies... I will wear them around the house when I step out it's Nars!


----------



## Shars (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okies!! Utopia it is!!! Urban outfitters no longer carry lime crime???


  .... And so the saga continues.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okies!! Utopia it is!!! Urban outfitters no longer carry lime crime???


 I wonder why stores keep distancing themselves. I did order a week ago and no confirmation or shipping notice.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Mandy, I share this with the hope that you're inspired.....I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus at age 21.  I'm now 61.  I hate that it could be so, but know that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it can be treated & managed. I've gone for nearly a year at a time w/o an exacerbation.  Because you have Lupus, Lupus doesn't have to have you.  I'm happy to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]chat on PM to answer any questions you may have, at any time.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:kiss:


  You don't know how comforting this is to hear right now and just how much I needed to hear it. Thank you so much. I am sure there will still be a lot of testing before I'm officially diagnosed, and while I hope that it isn't so, I will definitely be taking you up on your offer if it is. Of course, I love chatting with you anyways!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 2, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> How do you like the palette I hear mix reviews about it ? Yea I snagged it when I saw it was only $28.00


  I like it a lot actually and use it all the time. Really good pigmentation. There is some fallout if you're not careful, but overall it's a great palette with a good selection of colors, many of which I like and wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So after wearing NARS Brigitte through our party last night and only reapplying once, I'm kind of sad I got TF Lips & Boys when I could have 4 Audacious lippies for the same money.


    Sorry the Ls & Bs didn't work out for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Velvetines or kvd liquid???


  Velvetines


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks. Yes, I've been to the doctor. They're doing tests. I have the trademark butterfly rash across my cheeks and nose, rashes/welts coming up on my body, fatigued, running a temperature, muscle/joint pain, and my sed rate is a whopping 75.


 Classic symptoms Mandy.  I'm so sorry this is happening to you---we can beat this!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Classic symptoms Mandy.  I'm so sorry this is happening to you---we can beat this!!![/COLOR]:hug:


  :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you typo'd again Meddy and meant 41.


   I'm so glad somebody caught that damned typo!!!!   Ugh !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You don't know how comforting this is to hear right now and just how much I needed to hear it. Thank you so much. I am sure there will still be a lot of testing before I'm officially diagnosed, and while I hope that it isn't so, I will definitely be taking you up on your offer if it is. Of course, I love chatting with you anyways!


   Anytime Mandy!!! 



 I know it's scary, but it's better to know exactly what you're dealing with.  Then you can formulate a treatment plan and kick Lupus in the ass!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

I cut my hubby's hair for the first time. That was so stressful! I went into it really confidently and then I started crying halfway through lol. I was sure I had ruined it. In the end it turned out pretty nice but I don't think I'll ever be able to do it again!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Anytime Mandy!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] I know it's scary, but it's better to know exactly what you're dealing with.  Then you can formulate a treatment plan and kick Lupus in the ass!![/COLOR]


  Yes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

Today was a good day. Mom really enjoyed herself, she didn't cry so that was a plus.
  I hope everyone had a pretty good day, and has an even better tomorrow.





 you all!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today was a good day. Mom really enjoyed herself, she didn't cry so that was a plus. I hope everyone had a pretty good day, and has an even better tomorrow.   you all!


  I'm really glad to hear that, Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm really glad to hear that, Dolly!


  Mandy, by any chance can you do a swatch or pic of yourself wearing Buttercup from Gerard Cosmetics for me? 
  I ordered it and waiting for it to come, but I honestly think it'll look like crap on me. I blind bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can't seem to find a proper swatch anywhere...just random little ones.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mandy, by any chance can you do a swatch or pic of yourself wearing Buttercup from Gerard Cosmetics for me?  I ordered it and waiting for it to come, but I honestly think it'll look like crap on me. I blind bought it :sigh:  I can't seem to find a proper swatch anywhere...just random little ones.


  Sure, I can do one tomorrow. I have a swatch video that I feel like I filmed forever ago but it's just sitting there unedited on my computer. I like it. It's definitely the best formula of the ones I have. It should look really nice on you. I am pretty irritated by one thing, though... the lipstick starts sliding back into the bullet as I apply. I mean, it's not a huge deal, but I do expect better quality for the money.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today was a good day. *Mom really enjoyed herself,* she didn't cry so that was a plus.
> I hope everyone had a pretty good day, and has an even better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's good to hear Dolly!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Lord...well he trusts you and his instincts were right!  Good job!!!:bigthumb: [/COLOR]     :frenz:      [COLOR=0000FF]That's good to hear Dolly!!!![/COLOR]


  He let me take a pic. His hair is majestic! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sure, I can do one tomorrow. I have a swatch video that I feel like I filmed forever ago but it's just sitting there unedited on my computer. I like it. It's definitely the best formula of the ones I have. It should look really nice on you. I am pretty irritated by one thing, though... the lipstick starts sliding back into the bullet as I apply. I mean, it's not a huge deal, but I do expect better quality for the money.


Ugh that is annoying. For the money it shouldn't be sliding back into the tube. Thanks 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Lord...well he trusts you and his instincts were right!  Good job!!!:bigthumb: [/COLOR]     :frenz:      [COLOR=0000FF]That's good to hear Dolly!!!![/COLOR]


 :kiss:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ugh that is annoying. For the money it shouldn't be sliding back into the tube. Thanks   :kiss:


  I agree. It really is unacceptable, and you're welcome.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sure, I can do one tomorrow. I have a swatch video that I feel like I filmed forever ago but it's just sitting there unedited on my computer. I like it. It's definitely the best formula of the ones I have. It should look really nice on you. I am pretty irritated by one thing, though... the lipstick starts sliding back into the bullet as I apply. I mean, it's not a huge deal, but I do expect better quality for the money.


  Wow I was looking for swatches of it too! I doubt I'll order it but for a minute there I almost did but I saw one video where it looked like creme cup by mac so I was like nah but then I saw google swatches and it looked darker , lighter in other pics too much confusion


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Wow I was looking for swatches of it too! I doubt I'll order it but for a minute there I almost did but I saw one video where it looked like creme cup by mac so I was like nah but then I saw google swatches and it looked darker , lighter in other pics too much confusion


  I don't have creme cup to compare, but I do have Angel which is pretty close to Creme Cup. I will try to compare it with a few different things.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't have creme cup to compare, but I do have Angel which is pretty close to Creme Cup. I will try to compare it with a few different things.


  Thank you Mandy! Haven't seen you on here in a while hope your doing well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


    His hair?  Heck I want his eyebrows!  They're very "IN"  His hair is pretty great!!!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   His hair?  Heck I want his eyebrows!  They're very "IN"  His hair is pretty great!!!!!![/COLOR]


  LOL he does have a nice "full brow" on him!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL he does have a nice "full brow" on him!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

So I just ordered the Burberry gold eye palette. You guys enable me to be fancy.   I also ordered a few Charlotte Tilbury items. The lip liner in pillow talk, blush in ecstasy, and eye palette in the Dolce Vita. :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So I just ordered the Burberry gold eye palette. You guys enable me to be fancy.   I also ordered a few Charlotte Tilbury items. The lip liner in pillow talk, blush in ecstasy, and eye palette in the Dolce Vita. :stars:


Enjoy babe! I have been waiting to try some CT items. Let me know how you like them.  Fancy for life  retty:


----------



## cocofiere (Dec 3, 2014)

I missed Kinky! The lipstick at least.  I planned to grab it with the free overnight shipping and it was gone. I guess that's a sign that I have enough of MAC's matte red lipsticks but it looks so pretty. Dah well!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I found a purpose for all my Mac lippies... I will wear them around the house when I step out it's Nars!


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> There she is!!! I was about to send a search party! Hey boo!


Howdy Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You had us _all_ a wee bit nervous...just cause you're loved!!![/COLOR]:grouphug:    [COLOR=0000FF] Oh yes we do!  They give us tons of unconditional love!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm so glad somebody caught that damned typo!!!!   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Ugh !![/COLOR]hboy:


I love you guys too.  :grouphug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today was a good day. Mom really enjoyed herself, she didn't cry so that was a plus. I hope everyone had a pretty good day, and has an even better tomorrow.   you all!


So glad  to hear that Dolly! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally caught up on Walking Dead yesterday and


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally caught up on Walking Dead yesterday and


  I know


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally caught up on Walking Dead yesterday and


  Don't tell me!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Don't tell me!


I won't! I'll just continue making sad faces.     Make sure you watch after the credits!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I know


Can't wait for it to come back, but


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Now to catch up on AHS!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


Good morning!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


  Good Morning! What's the plan for today guys?  I'm working but I'm heading to Sephora at lunch to use my card :stars:


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm working but I'm heading to Sephora at lunch to use my card


  Work and then cleaning my house! I'm obviously super exciting.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning! What's the plan for today guys?  I'm working but I'm heading to Sephora at lunch to use my card :stars:


Not a whole lot going on  here for me today.  What are you planning on getting at Sephora? I wish I had a fancy coupon card!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not a whole lot going on  here for me today.  What are you planning on getting at Sephora? I wish I had a fancy coupon card!


  You didnt get yours? I thought you were a VIB. I'm sorry   I'm just picking up some makeup remover wipes, NARS blush in Sin, and I think a Smashbox lip lacquer in Keepsake or Fuschia.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You didnt get yours? I thought you were a VIB. I'm sorry   I'm just picking up some makeup remover wipes, NARS blush in Sin, and I think a Smashbox lip lacquer in Keepsake or Fuschia.


No, I'm just a lowly BI, for some reason I never shopped much at Sephora before recently.  Those items sound pretty! Enjoy Mel!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

I realize this has probably been asked before but, can someone briefly explain what "Mystery Powder" is?  How do I use it and is it really worth $60?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You didnt get yours? I thought you were a VIB. I'm sorry   I'm just picking up some makeup remover wipes, NARS blush in Sin, and I think a Smashbox lip lacquer in Keepsake or Fuschia.


  I'm VIB and they never sent me one. I have stuff waiting in my cart and everything. Oh well...


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm VIB and they never sent me one. I have stuff waiting in my cart and everything. Oh well...


  I just received the email about the card I got, so you should be getting one!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally caught up on Walking Dead yesterday and


 Yes it's a sad mid season finale. And don't forget to watch the teaser after the credits.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I won't! I'll just continue making sad faces.     Make sure you watch after the credits!


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, I'm just a lowly BI, for some reason I never shopped much at Sephora before recently. Those items sound pretty! Enjoy Mel!


  BIs still get a card. They get $15 off $50 so you should have gotten that at least.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally got the email and placed my order.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Finally got the email and placed my order.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Good Morningggg!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

I went ahead and got Nars Charlotte for me and Leslie as a gift for a friend. I know Naomi was a little disappointed in it, but I thought it looked so pretty on her, and my friend has a similar complexion.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

@MandyVanHook I'm thinking of you! I hope things improve.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Shars said:


> BIs still get a card. They get $15 off $50 so you should have gotten that at least.


Well darn, I wonder where mine is.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Now to catch up on AHS!


Be prepared...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I realize this has probably been asked before but, can someone briefly explain what "Mystery Powder" is?  How do I use it and is it really worth $60?


I think it's like a beauty powder of sorts and it's $60 because it comes with a refill.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Be prepared...


I watched it, wish someone would pop a cap in Dell's ass already.  I'm now catching up on Hell on Wheels.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I went ahead and got Nars Charlotte for me and Leslie as a gift for a friend. I know Naomi was a little disappointed in it, but I thought it looked so pretty on her, and my friend has a similar complexion.


I love the colour and find it flattering and if she's close to my complexion I'm sure she'll love it.  I'm just not all crazy about the Audacious formula.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes it's a sad mid season finale. And don't forget to watch the teaser after the credits.


I did, I'm anal about making shows/movies go all the way through the credits.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!


Morning Buddy!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningggg!!!


  Good Morning V! Happy belated Birthday


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL he does have a nice "full brow" on him!


  He is going to steal my title "Brows" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry to hear about your health issues Mandy!! I'm praying that you get well soon


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2014)

Shars said:


> BIs still get a card. They get $15 off $50 so you should have gotten that at least.


  I haven't got a card


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> He is going to steal my title "Brows" :haha:    I'm sorry to hear about your health issues Mandy!! I'm praying that you get well soon :support:


  Hahahaha! Thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't got a card :crybaby:


Me neither Brows.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


  Now that's a good time!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


Awesome! The minute I am done all my grading, I am definitely starting to bake!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


  So jealous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm VIB and they never sent me one. I have stuff waiting in my cart and everything. Oh well...


    I hope you got the Email by now...just got mine and the item that I had in my cart is OOS!!!
  Soooooooo I ordered Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait M69 Orgueil.  

 Naomi, I almost forgot about this.
  Now I'm almost glad the other item I wanted wasn't available.  Now I can have fun trying to open this one


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


   Oh yum.  I have to run errands but I'm trying to wait for UPS to deliver some Black Friday online shopping goodies.
  It's cold and rainy---I just want to put on my footie-hoodie PJs and curl up w/my pooch, a cup of chai tea and a holiday movie!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Now that's a good time!


Wish I didn't have all the extra spare time, but darnit I'm gonna make the best of it! Slept in until 8am this morning like a total Rebel.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you got the Email by now...just got mine and the item that I had in my cart is OOS!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Soooooooo I ordere[/COLOR]d Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extrait M69 Orgueil.      [COLOR=0000FF]Naomi, I almost forgot about this.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Now I'm almost glad the other item I wanted wasn't available.  Now I can have fun trying to open this one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:lmao:  [/COLOR]


Omg Meddy, Orgueil is going to be FABULOUS on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Awesome! The minute I am done all my grading, I am definitely starting to bake!


What are you planning on baking?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


Great way to spend the day!   





NaomiH said:


> Wish I didn't have all the extra spare time, but darnit I'm gonna make the best of it! Slept in until 8am this morning like a total Rebel.  Lol


ompom: :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So jealous!


Don't be, it's far less glam than it sounds.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh yum.  I have to run errands but I'm trying to wait for UPS to deliver some Black Friday online shopping goodies.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  It's cold and rainy---I just want to put on my footie-hoodie PJs and curl up w/my pooch, a cup of chai tea and a holiday movie!!![/COLOR]


I wanted to cuddle with George, but he's still mad at me for holding him down and trimming his nails two days ago. Such a little diva that one.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted to cuddle with George, but he's still mad at me for holding him down and trimming his nails two days ago. Such a little diva that one.  Lol


Awww he is mad. My baby gets mad too and then ignores me :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Good Morning V! Happy belated Birthday


  Good Morning Brows, Thanks you!! (not belated its tomm)


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I haven't got a card


  I haven't received mine either ladies.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

I have absolutely no business getting another eyeshadow but the melt lovesick stack is sooo tempting!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have absolutely no business getting another eyeshadow but the melt lovesick stack is sooo tempting!!!


:nods: oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :nods: oke:


 Are you picking it upD??? The 4 shades look really pretty !!Wonder how they are gonna price it!! I never get their emails either :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww he is mad. My baby gets mad too and then ignores me :lol:


He's a total jerk. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!! Sending some freshly baked cookies my way???:flower:  Good Morning Brows, Thanks you!! (not belated its tomm)


Sure thing Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have absolutely no business getting another eyeshadow but the melt lovesick stack is sooo tempting!!!


I want the Amelie shade just because it's the name of my favorite film. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want the Amelie shade just because it's the name of my favorite film. :haha:


 :haha: it's pretty too!!!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's a total jerk. Lol


:lol:   





Vineetha said:


> Are you picking it upD??? The 4 shades look really pretty !!Wonder how they are gonna price it!! I never get their emails either :sigh:


If I can afford it yes. I want to see the second stack...so far I love the first one. Seeing as the lipsticks are $19....I'm guessing the shadows won't be cheap. Probably $40 for each stack


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want the Amelie shade just because it's the name of my favorite film. :haha:


It is pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: If I can afford it yes. I want to see the second stack...so far I love the first one. Seeing as the lipsticks are $19....I'm guessing the shadows won't be cheap. Probably $40 for each stack


 There is a second stack?????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> There is a second stack?????


Those 4 are from the Lovesick stack and then there are 4 more for the Dark Matter stack


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Omg Meddy, Orgueil is going to be FABULOUS on you!


    Thank you Naomi.  Isn't that the one that you have?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

I hope they're better than the lipsticks and don't have the same funk to them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wanted to cuddle with George, but he's still mad at me for holding him down and trimming his nails two days ago. Such a little diva that one. Lol







How did the sugar cookies turn out??  A friend once baked brownies for me and she ate all but one on her way to my house



​We're still besties!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they're better than the lipsticks and don't have the same funk to them.


I hope so


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Good for you!  Be the best rebel you can be!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you Naomi.  Isn't that the one that you have?[/COLOR]


You're most welcome Meddy! Orgueil is the one I have and it's a beauty and a half.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]How did the sugar cookies turn out??  A friend once baked brownies for me and she ate all but one on her way to my house[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]​We're still besties!![/COLOR]


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm VIB and they never sent me one. I have stuff waiting in my cart and everything. Oh well...


   Check your E-mail.  I finally got my code & pin # that way.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they're better than the lipsticks and don't have the same funk to them.


 Oh sure hope so buddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]How did the sugar cookies turn out??  A friend once baked brownies for me and she ate all but one on her way to my house[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]​We're still besties!![/COLOR]


:haha: friendship


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're most welcome Meddy! Orgueil is the one I have and it's a beauty and a half.


   I might need you to help me open it!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]How did the sugar cookies turn out??  A friend once baked brownies for me and she ate all but one on her way to my house[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]​We're still besties!![/COLOR]


Not to toot my own horn, but they came out pretty darn fantastic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww he is mad. My baby gets mad too and then* ignores me*


  Aren't they so funny with that?  Abby turns her back and buries her little head in the back of the sofa!!





typo


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but they came out pretty darn fantastic.


  Oh nice!!!! Did you decorate them?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Aren't the so funny with that?  Abby turns her back and buries her little head in the back of the sofa!![/COLOR]


haha aww that is cute. I'll call my chippo and he'll straight up look around and go back to what he is doing....like I heard the wind lol


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 3, 2014)

Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


  :stars:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll call my chippo and he'll straight up look around and go back to what he is doing....like I heard the wind lol


 





......they slay me!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


   Wow!!!  Now that's a haul!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


:eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


 ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh nice!!!! Did you decorate them?[/COLOR]


Just a little cross hatch on top with sugar sprinkles. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Wow!!!  Now that's a haul!![/COLOR]


 #teambuyallofthethings haha  Though The Body Shop haul is deceiving. I actually only bought 3 products but then I got 2 of their tote bag deals so lots of stuff. I love those for stocking stuffer gifts


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Wellllll.... Most of my online BF haul came today


ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm ready http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ready http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


 Yessssssss. Can't wait.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just a little cross hatch on top with sugar sprinkles. Nothing too fancy.


    Sound nice to look at and even nicer to eat!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Yessssssss. Can't wait.


   How would you guys describe that color???


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ready http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


  That a bit... Underwhelming It looks like the whole "Kylie Jenner" lip trend which has been beaten to death at this point.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How would you guys describe that color???[/COLOR]


 Hsha same Meddy!! I had to go google for the shade!! Marsala??? It sure looks pretty though!! Plummy brown???? If it is then I loooooooooove it!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> It looks like the whole "Kylie Jenner" lip trend which has been beaten to death at this point.


  That's what I thought too. Which is really a 90s look that she somehow had a "Columbus" moment about.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] How would you guys describe that color???[/COLOR]


uuuh lol not sure I guess a 90's nude taupe brown reddish lol...slight orange tone...idk :haha:  





mel33t said:


> That a bit... Underwhelming It looks like the whole "Kylie Jenner" lip trend which has been beaten to death at this point.


The 90's lip...I agree..it has been beat to death.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hsha same Meddy!! I had to go google for the shade!! Marsala??? It sure looks pretty though!! Plummy brown???? If it is then I loooooooooove it!!!


   I was thinking that too...I love veal Marsala



well it reminded me a little of Chanel Foudroyante lipstick.  I definitely need to see more swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I was thinking that too...I love veal Marsala[/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]well it reminded me a little of Chanel Foudroyante lipstick.  I definitely need to see more swatches.[/COLOR]


I love Marsala...so good lol....yes it reminds me of that too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The 90's lip...I agree..it has been beat to death.







Dolly you just described a pot of stew!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Do tell.......Who the heck looks a Kylie Jenner[/COLOR]:dunno: [COLOR=0000FF]Spare me![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly you just described a pot of stew!!!![/COLOR]


  :haha:  I'm sure I'll still go for all the fancy new lipsticks in that tone. Can you imagine the blushes


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm sure I'll still go for all the fancy new lipsticks in that tone. Can you imagine the blushes


   You know I never even wore the lippie from the last Pantone COOY


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Do tell.......Who the heck looks a Kylie Jenner[/COLOR]:dunno: [COLOR=0000FF]Spare me![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly you just described a pot of stew!!!![/COLOR]


:lmao: delicious


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So after wearing NARS Brigitte through our party last night and only reapplying once, I'm kind of sad I got TF Lips & Boys when I could have 4 Audacious lippies for the same money.


  Brigette is the color I've been wanting & sitting in my cart but I haven't had a chance to try any of the new Audacious colors yet so I haven't pulled the trigger on it. Myb I'll go to the store this wknd


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> delicious






I'm hungry...haven't eaten yet.  



Need to get on that.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


  yum!! my sis makes those for the kids on the holidays with the green or red sugar sprinkles so I get to nab a few then, ooh now I might have to make a quick pop by cuz u have me wanting cookies now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm hungry...haven't eaten yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get on that.


  Me too..I could go for some now


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


  I love it! Yes, it's muted, but think of all the awesome products that will come of it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love it! Yes, it's muted, but think of all the awesome products that will come of it!


  It kinda looks like Brink from Colourpop to me....which I am happy to have arriving soon.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love it! Yes, it's muted, but think of all the awesome products that will come of it!


  I see everyone on there complaining about it. We had a bright this year... I think it's only fair to have a more neutral shade next year. I like myself better in brights, but not everyone looks their best in brights. I think it's time for others to get their chance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I see everyone on there complaining about it. We had a bright this year... I think it's only fair to have a more neutral shade next year. I like myself better in brights, but not everyone looks their best in brights. I think it's time for others to get their chance.


  I agree Mandy.  It looks like a more work/office--friendly kind of color.  I love my brights to but....give 'neuts' a chance.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It kinda looks like Brink from Colourpop to me....which I am happy to have arriving soon.
> 
> I can't wait to see your swatch!
> 
> ...


  This year, and last year, too. Last year was Emerald Green, right?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen Mockingjay pt 1? I went to see it last night with my mom.. it was great! I can't get "The Hanging Tree" out of my head. JLaw killed it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't wait to see your swatch!
> 
> 
> This year, and last year, too. Last year was Emerald Green, right?


  Last year was Emerald Green, yes and it was pretty


----------



## jenise (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ready http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I can't wait to see your swatch!   This year, and last year, too. Last year was Emerald Green, right?


  Yep!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

For those who were wanting it, I'm about to go do some comparison swatches for Gerard Cosmetics Buttercup lipstick. I'm not feeling well so I don't know if I can muster a lip swatch swatch tonight...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

For the gals waiting to order NG it is up on NGs site http://www.nastygal.com/mac-nasty-gal-collection


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It kinda looks like Brink from Colourpop to me....which I am happy to have arriving soon.









Brink is going to look amazing on you!  #colourpopallthethings

  I just got my shipping notification from Z Palettes, now I'm looking around my stash trying to figure out what else I can depot before they even get here. I'm eyeing a couple of domed palettes in the near future. Has anyone depotted their lippies into the square/round metal pans? I don't know how often I'd use them that way though, but it would clear up so much space.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> :yahoo: Brink is going to look amazing on you!  #colourpopallthethings  I just got my shipping notification from Z Palettes, now I'm looking around my stash trying to figure out what else I can depot before they even get here. I'm eyeing a couple of domed palettes in the near future. Has anyone depotted their lippies into the square/round metal pans? I don't know how often I'd use them that way though, but it would clear up so much space.


I've depotted lipsticks into pans and I'll be honest...I never reach for them. Something is so gratifying about tube to lip :lol: I'm excited for my order...I want it now. Colourpop has become an instant fave.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

Please excuse the condition of my lips...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comparisons from left to right: MAC Angel, MAC Faux, MAC Honeylove, Gerard Cosmetics Buttercup, MAC Hue, MAC Blankety


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please excuse the condition of my lips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 3, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Has anyone seen Mockingjay pt 1? I went to see it last night with my mom.. it was great! I can't get "The Hanging Tree" out of my head. JLaw killed it.


 I saw it last week and that's also the time I placed my orders for TF lips and boys


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm excited for the new melt eyeshadows!!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for the new melt eyeshadows!!!


 Me too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


   Wow...what a pretty pink!!!   I love that on you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for the new melt eyeshadows!!!


Me aswell


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Wow...what a pretty pink!!!   I love that on you!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! It's a very soft and wearable pink


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for the new melt eyeshadows!!!


  Was just saying that!! Love the first stack!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Was just saying that!! Love the first stack!!!


 Love that they are magnetic stacks, so you can either just bring 2 or just 1. It's travel pouch friendly


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love that they are magnetic stacks, so you can either just bring 2 or just 1. It's travel pouch friendly


  Oh nice!!! I hope they give a launch date soon!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh nice!!! I hope they give a launch date soon!!!


  I hope it is after Christmas and around the price of a Sugarpill shadow quad ...Please Melt!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it is after Christmas and around the price of a Sugarpill shadow quad ...Please Melt!


 Yesss!! That would be perfect D!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wKb4abQPOv/


  Meh...not sure it's my kind of color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I saw it last week and that's also the time I placed my orders for TF lips and boys


  Are​ you drawing a parallel between the movie and why you ordered Ls & Bs


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsala is reminding me a little of Nars Almeria blush.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 3, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Meh...not sure it's my kind of color.
> It would look nice on you. That is the beauty of a color like this..so many variations to suit everyone!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  I am probably wrong though V lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Are​ you drawing a parallel between the movie and why you ordered Ls & Bs:haha: [/COLOR]


 When I read Genn's post, I was already choosing the shades during the previews. Then I have to place my phone inside my purse dim the light while my waiting for my order to go through. Hubby gave me a "can you do that later" look. I told him it's the lips and boys. He said Oh!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It would look nice on you. That is the beauty of a color like this..so many variations to suit everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll probably have to see it in a actual product before I decide.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> When I read Genn's post, I was already choosing the shades during the previews. Then I have to place my phone inside my purse dim the light while my waiting for my order to go through. *Hubby gave me a "can you do that later" look.* I told him it's the lips and boys. He said Oh!







Oh I do know that look well!


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello ladies!  How are you? What did I miss during my absence?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What did I miss during my absence?


  Hey hun, I am ok, a little tired but good.
  How are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey hun, I am ok, a little tired but good. How are you?


 Tired as well but there are hardly any days when I'm not tired, so I am used to that :haha: I've been quite busy during the last weeks but I'm fine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Tired as well but there are hardly any days when I'm not tired, so I am used to that :haha: I've been quite busy during the last weeks but I'm fine


Enjoying life I hope? Missed you on here :hug:


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoying life I hope? Missed you on here :hug:


 Unfortunately not... university kept me quite busy, I had to work on my blog, I've been playing at concerts (I play the French Horn :haha, buying + making christmas presents and now I am a little snuffy (if that's the right word). Aww, I missed you too, hun :hug:   PS: I am now following you on IG


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> PS: I am now following you on IG


  Just followed you right back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  School is important but it can get to be a bit much. You keep very busy, which is good. 
  I didn't know you played an instrument. I used to play the bass. 
  What kind of presents do you make? I love making presents, it takes so much effort and time. It comes from the heart and people appreciate them more imo.
  I was thinking of making my mom something, maybe a collage.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Marsala is reminding me a little of Nars Almeria blush.


  I want more blushes like that


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just followed you right back   School is important but it can get to be a bit much. You keep very busy, which is good.  I didn't know you played an instrument. I used to play the bass.  What kind of presents do you make? I love making presents, it takes so much effort and time. It comes from the heart and people appreciate them more imo. I was thinking of making my mom something, maybe a collage.


 Yay  That's true. It shows you really care for people and you like to spend your time doing things for them in order to make them happy. I used to make more presents back then when I was in school. I made pillows, collages, I made things out of soapstone,... nowadays I usually bake something for people's birthdays. The problem with self made presents is that you have to know the person you're making it for quite well. I made all these presents for my schoolmates, which are no longer my closest friends. So I don't have that many people to make presents for.  I only make some for my bf... I made him an Advent Calendar this year  That's very nice of you, I think your Mom would like that


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yay  That's true. It shows you really care for people and you like to spend your time doing things for them in order to make them happy. I used to make more presents back then when I was in school. I made pillows, collages, I made things out of soapstone,... nowadays I usually bake something for people's birthdays. The problem with self made presents is that you have to know the person you're making it for quite well. I made all these presents for my schoolmates, which are no longer my closest friends. So I don't have that many people to make presents for.  I only make some for my bf... I made him an Advent Calendar this year  That's very nice of you, I think your Mom would like that


 Welcome back!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yay  That's true. It shows you really care for people and you like to spend your time doing things for them in order to make them happy. I used to make more presents back then when I was in school. I made pillows, collages, I made things out of soapstone,... nowadays I usually bake something for people's birthdays. The problem with self made presents is that you have to know the person you're making it for quite well. I made all these presents for my schoolmates, which are no longer my closest friends. So I don't have that many people to make presents for.  I only make some for my bf... I made him an Advent Calendar this year  That's very nice of you, I think your Mom would like that


Baked goods are a great present. I agree you mist know the person very well, people tastes are very different. Some have textural issues, allergies and straight up hate certain things.  I think what you are doing is wonderful and very thoughtful  I'm sorry those "friends" are no longer close to you. You'll find better people to be around


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Thanks, Mandy! I think I need to swatch Blankety now.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I'm sorry those "friends" are no longer close to you. You'll find better people to be around*


  Thank you, that's very nice of you to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I guess that's just the way things go in life. Sometimes you have to lose something to make space for better things


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2014)

The only Marsala I give a hoot about is the wine.  :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi guys! Good morning to all of u!
  Today is such a slow day at work, my bosses aren't here so I'll be online all day haha, someone give me something to do.

  I love the pantone color, it definitely reminds me of Almeria by Nars, which I love.
  I'm excited for this color.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> When I read Genn's post, I was already choosing the shades during the previews. Then I have to place my phone inside my purse dim the light while my waiting for my order to go through. Hubby gave me a "can you do that later" look. I told him it's the lips and boys. He said Oh!


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hello ladies!  How are you? What did I miss during my absence?


 Howdy!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

Skipping Nasty Gal.  Runner looks pretty, but similar to Sin.  Gunner is cool, but I wouldn't wear it out.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Skipping Nasty Gal.  Runner looks pretty, but similar to Sin.  Gunner is cool, but I wouldn't wear it out.


  I feel the same way :/


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I feel the same way :/


  Normally I would buy because the hype of an LE make me buy out of anxiety, but I stopped and thought about it.  Not a good buy for me.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Normally I would buy because the hype of an LE make me buy out of anxiety, but I stopped and thought about it.  Not a good buy for me.


  Right there with ya dude.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Normally I would buy because the hype of an LE make me buy out of anxiety, but I stopped and thought about it.  Not a good buy for me.


I am skipping too


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Skipping Nasty Gal.  Runner looks pretty, but similar to Sin.  Gunner is cool, but I wouldn't wear it out.


  I'm skipping !! I'm over this collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> The only Marsala I give a hoot about is the wine.


   Oh you!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is good wine!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm skipping !! I'm over this collection


  Wha  Whatttt?  There's another MAC collection?  Just kidding.  I haven't been paying attention to my first love these days---well actually for a long time now, so I guess I'm skipping too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Since this thread is #TEAMBUYITALL, I wanted to share something with you that I posted in the YSL thread.

With the money that I spend on beauty products, I want free shipping & Ebates in return.  If I have to pay for shipping, I am more likely NOT  to purchase from that particular site. I saw something on TV yesterday that I want to share, because I tried it, and it worked.  When I logged onto Sephora to purchase the YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oil last night, I added my selection to my shopping basket.  I then opened another window on my computer and did a google search on the item.  To my surprise, on the right side of the page was a free gift offer from Sephora.  This is something that merchants do to incentivize you to complete that purchase with them.  Sometimes it's an added discount and sometimes, like in my case last night, its a free gift offer.  I copied the coupon code from the Google page and added it to the 'Promo Code' section on the Sephora check out page, at which time a small window opened and I was able to select one of six items.

 Check it out for yourself the next time you order from an online merchant!!!



I'm eager to try it with another merchant soon!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Since this thread is #TEAMBUYITALL, I wanted to share something with you that I posted in the YSL thread.
> 
> With the money that I spend on beauty products, I want free shipping & Ebates in return.  If I have to pay for shipping, I am more likely NOT  to purchase from that particular site. I saw something on TV yesterday that I want to share, because I tried it, and it worked.  When I logged onto Sephora to purchase the YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oil last night, I added my selection to my shopping basket.  I then opened another window on my computer and did a google search on the item.  To my surprise, on the right side of the page was a free gift offer from Sephora.  This is something that merchants do to incentivize you to complete that purchase with them.  Sometimes it's an added discount and sometimes, like in my case last night, its a free gift offer.  I copied the coupon code from the Google page and added it to the 'Promo Code' section on the Sephora check out page, at which time a small window opened and I was able to select one of six items.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the tip! I'll try it.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

My Lipstick Queen lipsticks come today!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Since this thread is #TEAMBUYITALL, I wanted to share something with you that I posted in the YSL thread.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]With the money that I spend on beauty products, I want free shipping & Ebates in return.  If I have to pay for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]shipping, I am more likely NOT  to purchase from that particular site.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I saw something on TV yesterday that I want to share, because I tried it, and it worked.  When I logged onto Sephora to purchase the YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oil last night, I added my selection to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]my shopping basket.  I then opened another window on my computer and did a google search on the item.  To my surprise, on the right side of the page was a free gift offer from Sephora.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This is something that merchants do to incentivize you to complete that purchase with them.  Sometimes it's an added discount and sometimes, like in my case last night, its a free gift offer.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I copied the coupon code from the Google page and added it to the 'Promo Code' section on the Sephora check out page, at which time a small window opened and I was able to select [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]one of six items.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF] Check it out for yourself the next time you order from an online merchant!!![/COLOR]:cheer:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm eager to try it with another merchant soon![/COLOR][/COLOR]


Awesome! Thanks for the tip Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wha  Whatttt?  There's another MAC collection?  Just kidding.  I haven't been paying attention to my first love these days---well actually for a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]long time now, so I guess I'm skipping too.[/COLOR]  :haha:


Just the millionth collection full of a bright red,a splotchy looking burgundy and a dark purple along with a repromoted perm nail polish which makes for a total snooze fest in a half.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.

  I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone. 

  I made some poor decisions a couple months ago and I'm still paying for them. I get anxiety ever day, but today has been one of the worst days I've had in a long while. I was supposed to go move my stuff out of my dorm today, but I just can't manage to get out of bed. I want to cry and I can't. I feel so stupid and pathetic.

  For the most part, I feel like I'm doing the right thing by dropping out. The stress of college was definitely getting to me, but sometimes I feel like if I hadn't made that stupid decision, would I have given up? would I have toughed it out and got my degree? Am I completely messing up my life? and I have to tell my father about it over the Christmas holiday, which I'm dreading because I know he isn't going to take it well. I just wish I could get the anxiety to stop.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just the millionth collection full of a bright red,a splotchy looking burgundy and a dark purple along with a repromoted perm nail polish which makes for a total snooze fest in a half.


  I know, right? I think I may be kind of tired of MAC though because most of the new collections are snoozes.  Even the ones I buy from, I never use.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.  I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.   I made some poor decisions a couple months ago and I'm still paying for them. I get anxiety ever day, but today has been one of the worst days I've had in a long while. I was supposed to go move my stuff out of my dorm today, but I just can't manage to get out of bed. I want to cry and I can't. I feel so stupid and pathetic.  For the most part, I feel like I'm doing the right thing by dropping out. The stress of college was definitely getting to me, but sometimes I feel like if I hadn't made that stupid decision, would I have given up? would I have toughed it out and got my degree? Am I completely messing up my life? and I have to tell my father about it over the Christmas holiday, which I'm dreading because I know he isn't going to take it well. I just wish I could get the anxiety to stop.


  First of all, you are not stupid and pathetic and from experience having those thoughts in your head only makes it worse. I had an anxiety breakdown last night, I lie in bed, stop crying and just calm down. Normally there's a voice that says its going to be okay, or you'll get through this and sometimes its silence. Just take a minute, breathe, and empty everything.   Only you know if you made the right decision. If you were over stressed, over worked, and not doing well - then it sounds like you made the right choice.   You can always. Always go back. You can do part time. You can do whatever you want to do and be whomever you want to be.   Your dad will probably be upset for a little bit but at the end of the day he's proud of you, I'm sure, and hell support you through this rough time.   If you ever need to PM I'm here. :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.
> 
> I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.
> 
> ...


  PM'd you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My Lipstick Queen lipsticks come today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Maybe if they worked on _quality_ and not getting out massive _quantity_ in a year, fewer MUAs would be skipping collections and jumping ship.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> PM'd you.


  thanks, responded.


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Since this thread is #TEAMBUYITALL, I wanted to share something with you that I posted in the YSL thread.
> 
> With the money that I spend on beauty products, I want free shipping & Ebates in return. * If I have to pay for **shipping, I am more likely NOT  to purchase from that particular site.* I saw something on TV yesterday that I want to share, because I tried it, and it worked.  When I logged onto Sephora to purchase the YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oil last night, I added my selection to my shopping basket.  I then opened another window on my computer and did a google search on the item.  To my surprise, on the right side of the page was a free gift offer from Sephora.  This is something that merchants do to incentivize you to complete that purchase with them.  Sometimes it's an added discount and sometimes, like in my case last night, its a free gift offer.  I copied the coupon code from the Google page and added it to the 'Promo Code' section on the Sephora check out page, at which time a small window opened and I was able to select one of six items.
> 
> ...


  That's how I feel about bloody Dillards! I mean seriously, in 2014, I should not be paying for shipping. I can understand some stores set a spending minimum to encourage people to spend more, but Dillards doesn't care about that. You could spend $10 or $10,000.00, you still have to pay for shipping. That in my opinion is ridiculous!

  What I also do is google the merchant's name and coupon code/promo code/discount code. You'd be amazed what you could find and how much you could save. Mr. Rebates and Ebates also tend to have a list on their site under each retailer which sets out the various promo codes or offers that particular retailer is running. So useful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Shars said:


> It does!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I laughed at an E-mail that I got from Tom Ford----Free Express Shipping when you spend $500.



I google the merchant first too, especially anyone new to me and of 
   course the cash back programs that you mentioned----all of these things make for a better shopping experience for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

Just seen on instagram about the new palettes from Crown Brush. looks familiar?  http://instagram.com/p/wMMZAmkDIX/   Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Let me know what you guys think


  I had seen this C!! Apparently dupes for the naked palettes!!!I have all the 3 naked palettes so didnt look further! Are you liking these???


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had seen this C!! Apparently dupes for the naked palettes!!!I have all the 3 naked palettes so didnt look further! Are you liking these???


 I don't know if there's some patent infringement going on here


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.
> 
> I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.
> 
> ...


  PMd u


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Let me know what you guys think


  lol!!!
  I mean really tho?
  I know they are popular but haha.. wow


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had seen this C!! Apparently dupes for the naked palettes!!!I have all the 3 naked palettes so didnt look further! Are you liking these???


 HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you have an amazing day!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you have an amazing day!!


  Thank uuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I had seen this C!! Apparently dupes for the naked palettes!!!I have all the 3 naked palettes so didnt look further! Are you liking these???
> happy bday! I didn't know it was ur bday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank uuuuuuuu!!!


 Any big plans today?


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank uuuuuuuu!!!


 :heart2:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> lol!!! I mean really tho? I know they are popular but haha.. wow


 Everything is an exact copy, the packaging, the free brush and the how the pans look. Maybe the colors aren't the exact dupes but the concept is the same.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.  I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.   I made some poor decisions a couple months ago and I'm still paying for them. I get anxiety ever day, but today has been one of the worst days I've had in a long while. I was supposed to go move my stuff out of my dorm today, but I just can't manage to get out of bed. I want to cry and I can't. I feel so stupid and pathetic.  For the most part, I feel like I'm doing the right thing by dropping out. The stress of college was definitely getting to me, but sometimes I feel like if I hadn't made that stupid decision, would I have given up? would I have toughed it out and got my degree? Am I completely messing up my life? and I have to tell my father about it over the Christmas holiday, which I'm dreading because I know he isn't going to take it well. I just wish I could get the anxiety to stop.


Crimson you are an amazing person. You are not messing up your life. PM anytime I am here for you...we all are :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> happy bday! I didn't know it was ur bday!!!


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!! :flower:


Happy birthday V :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any big plans today?


  Today nothing big D! Its work day for both of us!! will go out for Dinner today is all!!
  Brought lots of toys for the baby. So she is happy!! She has her kiddo party on saturday!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 Thanks for that dance D!! Love ya too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Everything is an exact copy, the packaging, the free brush and the how the pans look. Maybe the colors aren't the exact dupes but the concept is the same.


  That's crazy! 
  Have u seen the other ones by Coastal Scents, revealed palettes?
  They have dupes of the shadows from naked 1 and 2, like the colors are REALLY similar lmao
  I'm supposed to be getting one in my boxycharm for December so I will let u know how it feels/looks lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.  I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.   I made some poor decisions a couple months ago and I'm still paying for them. I get anxiety ever day, but today has been one of the worst days I've had in a long while. I was supposed to go move my stuff out of my dorm today, but I just can't manage to get out of bed. I want to cry and I can't. I feel so stupid and pathetic.  For the most part, I feel like I'm doing the right thing by dropping out. The stress of college was definitely getting to me, but sometimes I feel like if I hadn't made that stupid decision, would I have given up? would I have toughed it out and got my degree? Am I completely messing up my life? and I have to tell my father about it over the Christmas holiday, which I'm dreading because I know he isn't going to take it well. I just wish I could get the anxiety to stop.


  Very sad to hear about That. Dépression is such painful, what is to be said ? Try and Have a proper diagnosis, and regarding your " friends " maybe they were not friends and did not deserve you. Take care and don'´t feel guilty for feeling bad or depressed, you are a very nice person,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  Thanks for that dance D!! Love ya too :hug:


Hope you and the baby are having an amazing day. Hopefully work is a breeze V


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hope you and the baby are having an amazing day. Hopefully work is a breeze V


  Thanks D!!Oh I am not in a work mood today D!! I am starting


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 4, 2014)

happy birthday, Vineetha!  I got the Stila all day liquid lipstick in Aria today. It performs much better than Tesoro. Didn't look all cracked out and that unpleasant scent wasn't there. It's not spectacular, though. I continue to be underwhelmed by Stila, so I won't seek out any other shades. Tesoro is so going back, though. :yuck:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D!!Oh I am not in a work mood today D!! I am starting


Eff work lol walk out...kidding


----------



## jenise (Dec 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eff work lol walk out...kidding


 Hahsha that's what I wanna do rn!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I got the Stila all day liquid lipstick in Aria today. It performs much better than Tesoro. Didn't look all cracked out and that unpleasant scent wasn't there. It's not spectacular, though. I continue to be underwhelmed by Stila, so I won't seek out any other shades. Tesoro is so going back, though.


  Thank you Shontay!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay Glad that Aria performed better! But i dont know what up with Stila products, even the okay ones are mostly mediocre at best!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you Shontay!!!   Yay Glad that Aria performed better! But i dont know what up with Stila products, even the okay ones are mostly mediocre at best!! :sigh:


  I've always tried their stuff for years and years and I've always been disappointed. No matter the product. It's like they're not even trying. :dunno:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hahsha that's what I wanna do rn!!!








Haha!! D!! Its past 4 so i can "legally" walk out LOl!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've always tried their stuff for years and years and I've always been disappointed. No matter the product. It's like they're not even trying.


  I know!!! when they came up with the new palettes it looked very tempting tbh! Somehow the reviews ended up being mostly dampening on that one too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Haha!! D!! Its past 4 so i can "legally" walk out LOl!!


  That is true lol so do it...leave that place...it is your birthday and you deserve to not work today


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.
> 
> I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.
> 
> ...


  Feelings are temporary and will pass. Once you know you've made the right decision don't beat yourself up too much. College is one thing that you can always finish at some other time in the future. There's no point doing things or enduring things to make other people happy all the time. Sometimes you have to do what's right for you on the inside. Chin up. It won't be easy telling your dad and he may get upset but you'll feel a lot better and if he loves you, he will come around. Sometimes we spend so much time worrying over what someone may or may not do or how they may or may not react to something we do or say and many times they surprise.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday V and to the baby doll!   Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 4, 2014)

Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!

  I never did get my skincare kit back though 

  Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> *Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!*
> 
> I never did get my skincare kit back though
> 
> Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


  So happy for you


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Let me know what you guys think


   They look curiously similar to the naked palettes.  Not interested.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!
> 
> I never did get my skincare kit back though
> 
> Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


   That's just awesome about your new place 7 new roommate PB.  So sorry you didn't get your face kit back!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday V!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday V!!:cheer:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!
> 
> I never did get my skincare kit back though
> 
> Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


  Thank you. it sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy birthday V!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Birthday V and to the baby doll!   Hope you're having a great day!


 Thank you WD!!!!  we had a great time today!!!!  





mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday V!!!


 Thank youuuu Mel 


SassyWonder said:


> Happy Birthday V!!:cheer:


 Thank you Sassy!!!!! 


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy birthday V! :flower:


 Thank youuu Crimson!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday, V!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 4, 2014)

My Lipstick Queen order came. Loved the way they packaged it. I'll post a couple pictures tomorrow and wear one so I can review a bit.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 4, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Happy Birthday, V!


  Thank youu!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 4, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!  I never did get my skincare kit back though   Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


 I'm glad you're settled now.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!!


  Happy Bday honey!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.
> 
> I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.
> 
> ...


   Sorry to hear you are going thru this Crimson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anxiety is tough, I get it really bad myself so it's something I wouldn't wish on anyone & if you ever need some1 to talk to u can always PM me.
  As for college, I know it's easy for me to say but you will see for yourself one day.. things always have a way of working themselves out sooner or later so just hang in there for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  College is stressful for so many and there are plenty of people that need a break or take time off (including myself & friends), so you are not alone... and it will always be there if/when you decide.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Marsala 





  I think I could use Nars Audrey and Nars Almeria for the Marsala look. Loving the eyeshadow for my green eyes, too.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I could use Nars Audrey and Nars Almeria for the Marsala look. Loving the eyeshadow for my green eyes, too.


  Love that! I'm so excited they picked a color of the year that I actually like.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Love that! I'm so excited they picked a color of the year that I actually like.


  It's very 90's supermodel!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

Okay ladies! Here's my blurb about Lipstick Queen. First off, the packaging is beautiful. They sent it in a gift bag inside of the shipping box.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The box of 3 lipsticks was inside pretty tissue paper, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lipsticks themselves are moisturizing and in nice metal packaging. I chose to get all sheer shades for work and days when I wear minimal makeup (foundation, blush, mascara) but they also make opaque shades which I'm going to try soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today I'm wearing Butterfly Ball Sigh. It's a sheer mauve with turquoise shimmer in it. Super pretty but subtle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sorry for the super picture heavy post, but Lipstick Queen doesn't get discussed much here so I thought I'd give my impressions. I can't wait to grab more of these in their opaque formula as well.  Off topic: It's my first day wearing my new Laura Mercier Silk Creme in Cream Ivory (pictured above). Perfect match! It's the first foundation I've tried in the winter that perfectly matches my neck, but doesn't make me look half dead.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's very 90's supermodel!


It is! That might be why I like it.  

  Did you end up getting any of the MAC Ultimate lippies, Mandy?  Or are you going to wait a bit?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay ladies! Here's my blurb about Lipstick Queen. First off, the packaging is beautiful. They sent it in a gift bag inside of the shipping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Super pretty on you! Don't ever apologize for pics... they are so helpful! I love when company's put extra effort into the packaging/wrapping. It makes me feel more valued as a customer.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> It is! That might be why I like it.    Did you end up getting any of the MAC Ultimate lippies, Mandy?  Or are you going to wait a bit?


  I haven't yet, but I'll definitely be getting at least one. Just need to decide which. I'm so glad that they are permanent and I don't need to rush.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Super pretty on you! Don't ever apologize for pics... they are so helpful! I love when company's put extra effort into the packaging/wrapping. It makes me feel more valued as a customer.


  Thanks! 

  Yeah, I always appreciate pretty packaging, too.  I wish they still had their sale going on so I could buy more.  Three for $28 was too good to be true for more than one day I suppose.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay ladies! Here's my blurb about Lipstick Queen. First off, the packaging is beautiful. They sent it in a gift bag inside of the shipping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love that lipstick on you! Wow what a great company to package so nicely. I always see their items at Ulta and I've always wanted to try. Now I might have to!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Marsala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The whole look is so gorgeous!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 5, 2014)

Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


  I didn't like it. Granted I'm not a huge fan of musicals but it just wasn't great.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't like it. Granted I'm not a huge fan of musicals but it just wasn't great.


  Yeah, I'm hearing that it was a flop. That's a bummer. I like Allison Williams.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


  Wasn't interested at all, but it got killed on twitter. If that's worth anything.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


 The sound of music last year was horrible too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay ladies! Here's my blurb about Lipstick Queen. First off, the packaging is beautiful. They sent it in a gift bag inside of the shipping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been itching to try this brand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Okay ladies! Here's my blurb about Lipstick Queen. First off, the packaging is beautiful. They sent it in a gift bag inside of the shipping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the packaging. You look gorgeous!    





mel33t said:


> Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


I didn't! But only because I got caught doing other things. I wanted to see hook :haha:


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Very, very random. But did any US people watch Peter Pan last night? I wanted to watch, but I was studying.   The reviews are dismal.


  My mother in law was watching and then turned it off said it wasn't what she was expecting


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> My mother in law was watching and then turned it off said it wasn't what she was expecting


It can't be as bad as the sound of music live :lmao:


----------



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, I'm hearing that it was a flop. That's a bummer. I like Allison Williams.


  I love Allison Williams too! Honestly though she was having a hard time dancing and singing at the same time. She ran out of breath quite a bit.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Marsala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The eyeshadow here reminds me of Urban Decay's Sonic from Vice 3, I love that color it makes my green eyes look so bright.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 5, 2014)

I was going through my lippies and put on a Sheen Supreme. I cant stand the way it feels on my lips. Ugh! :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I was going through my lippies and put on a Sheen Supreme. I cant stand the way it feels on my lips. Ugh!


  I dislike the Sheen Supreme formula too


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I dislike the Sheen Supreme formula too


 Its so uncomfortable. Really greasy feeling. I only have 2 thank goodness. They are in the B2M pile!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I could use Nars Audrey and Nars Almeria for the Marsala look. Loving the eyeshadow for my green eyes, too.


I love this whole look. Especially the lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love this whole look. Especially the lipstick


  The lipstick is so pretty, the eye shadow I love too....meooow


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning.  She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  Prayers for them!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  Oh no  I'm so sorry. Praying for them, and you.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  Omg! I am so sorry!!! My prayers are with them!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  I'll keep your family in my thoughts, Mandy.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Happy Bday honey!!


  Thanks a tonnn!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  I'm sorry to hear about his loss my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

So after some long crap from UPS....I will get my ulta order finally today


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 5, 2014)

@Vineetha


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning.  She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


 Im so sorry! Prayers and Love to you all!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after some long crap from UPS....I will get my ulta order finally today :cheer:


 Woot Woot!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

So I emailed Tom Ford asking them to cancel my 2 backordered items (I'd rather get NARS), but they still haven't replied to me.  Today I got a generic form email saying that stuff was on backorder.  Bleh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So I emailed Tom Ford asking them to cancel my 2 backordered items (I'd rather get NARS), but they still haven't replied to me.  Today I got a generic form email saying that stuff was on backorder.  Bleh.


  Hopefully they reply back soon, that sucks babe.
  Which NARS lipsticks are you looking at?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so excited....but of course another package that was supposed to come today...is not....way to go UPS hboy:   Hopefully they reply back soon, that sucks babe. Which NARS lipsticks are you looking at?


 This time of year sucks for shipping. Still waiting for my Nars orders to ship and 2 from Sephora.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 

 
  Hopefully they reply back soon, that sucks babe.
  Which NARS lipsticks are you looking at? 


  I'm kind of waffling.  I only have Audrey and Brigitte.  I'm thinking maybe Vivien and Kelly.  

  But I also like Vera, Charlotte, Lana, and Vanessa.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'm kind of waffling.  I only have Audrey and Brigitte.  I'm thinking maybe Vivien and Kelly.
> 
> But I also like Vera, Charlotte, Lana, and Vanessa.
> So many wonderful shades. You need Vanessa
> ...


  Me too Sassy. I have a Sephora order coming idk when and a few others with no date of delivery.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So many wonderful shades. You need Vanessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The only reason I haven't gotten Vanessa is I'm worried it's too close to Brigitte.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> The only reason I haven't gotten Vanessa is I'm worried it's too close to Brigitte.


  In my opinion they are not close...Brigitte is a nude coral pink and Vanessa is a mauveish nude pink lol very different


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

What should I use my $20 Nordstrom Note for?  I need help!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning.  She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


 Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss! I'll be praying for your husband's family.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> In my opinion they are not close...Brigitte is a nude coral pink and Vanessa is a mauveish nude pink lol very different


  Hmmm, okay.  Maybe different enough to justify.  Although I'm curious to see Vanessa next to Bite Shiraz.  In case you haven't noticed, I hate having anything close to dupes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, okay.  Maybe different enough to justify.  Although I'm curious to see Vanessa next to Bite Shiraz.  In case you haven't noticed, I hate having anything close to dupes!


  Lol I can tell.
  Uh maybe Charlotte..haha all of them


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Prayers for them!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh no  I'm so sorry. Praying for them, and you.





Vineetha said:


> Omg! I am so sorry!!! My prayers are with them!!!





Anaphora said:


> I'll keep your family in my thoughts, Mandy.





rocksteadybaby said:


> I'm sorry to hear about his loss my prayers go out to him and his family :support:





SassyWonder said:


> Im so sorry! Prayers and Love to you all!





charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss! I'll be praying for your husband's family.


  Thank you all so much. She was an amazing woman. We are going to miss her dearly. This picture was taken of her just a month or two ago. Such a beautiful and classy lady!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  She was a cutie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  At least you have a picture of her smiling to remember her lovely spirit! 

  My grandma's never smiled lol so all the pictures I have, feature the RBF


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She was a cutie!   At least you have a picture of her smiling to remember her lovely spirit!   My grandma's never smiled lol so all the pictures I have feature the RBF


  Aww haha.   She was a tiny little thing. Only 4'10


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> The reviews are dismal.


 I didn't watch and was so sorry to hear that it didn't do well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so tired today


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Love that! I'm so excited they picked a color of the year that I actually like.


   I would like a better description of it.  Some of the Sephora items appear to be a brownish red.



I thought it was funny that they even announced it on TV.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I dislike the Sheen Supreme formula too
> I tolerate it...only have a few but don't reach for them often
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SassyWonder*
> ...


 Yes...like you just ate a bowl of lays potato chips



  Instead of buying MAC we're giving it back!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

MadnessofMakeup said:


> *I love Allison Williams too! *Honestly though she was having a hard time dancing and singing at the same time. She ran out of breath quite a bit.


  That's why I was hoping it did well.  Glad I didn't watch---it's hard to see someone you like do poorly.  I was pulling for her though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


   Awww Mandy I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'm so sorry for the loss, for all of you---she was your GMIL!!!





Saying prayers for sure!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after some long crap from UPS....I will get my ulta order finally today






 That's great Dolly.  I just got in from a doc appointment & errands and I was to tired to open a few boxes that arrived while I was out.

 _*I got carded at RiteAid.*_  I requested a senior discount and the clerk called the manager over and she asked for
my ID.  Then it turned into this big thing because they were saying I did't look a day over 35 and they were checking my face for wrinkles and then other customers got involved and we were all laughing and carrying on in the store...it was like a big party.  I'm was exhausted from laughing so hard.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's great Mandy.  I just got in from a doc appointment & errands and haven't had a chance to open s few boxes that arrived while I was out.
> 
> * I got carded at RiteAid.  I requested a senior discount and the clerk called the manager over and she asked for my ID.  Then it turned into this big thing because they *
> *   were saying I did't look a day over 35 and they were checking my face for wrinkles and then other customers got involved and we were all laughing and *
> *   carrying on in the store...it was like a big party.  I'm was exhausted from laughing so hard.*


  My mom got her Senior card today....and Meddy those people are right. You really don't look your age, you look young and vibrant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> This time of year sucks for shipping. Still waiting for my Nars orders to ship and 2 from Sephora.


    I ordered A YSL Volupte Tint-In-Oil on Wednesday, it shipped Thursday and I got it today.  I hope I like it on.  I just opened it and it smells like peaches/apricots.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My mom got her Senior card today....and Meddy those people are right. You really don't look your age, you look young and vibrant.









Thanks Dolly.  It's just funny that once you're 21, there's no reason to lie and say you're older than you appear but they were convinced Meddy was lying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What should I use my $20 Nordstrom Note for?  I need help!


  If it's not getting ready to expire, you could just hang onto it until there's something that you need.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  Oh she does look _*so*_ beautiful and classy, Mandy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly.  It's just funny that once you're 21, there's no reason to lie and say you're older than you appear but they were convinced Meddy was lying.


  Did they come to the conclusion you weren't lying lol
  It must be a very nice feeling when strangers are convinced you are younger than you say or ID says lol


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, V!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did they come to the conclusion you weren't lying lol
> It must be a very nice feeling when strangers are convinced you are younger than you say or ID says lol


   It's _*surreal*_!  I don't complain about it.  It's actually a blessing.


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  She is such a cutie! Aww.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning.  She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  Ohh so sorry to hear this Mandy. I will be praying for you & your husband and his family.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear such sad news Mandy. Sending you and your family much love and prayers.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally got around to getting kvd luv!!! Thought of getting velvetine a but kvd was easily accessible!! Me likey!! Now I regret leaving bauhau5 behind !! :haha: Those are the 2 shades i loveeeed!!! (Ignoring Lolita for now since its like a unicorn)


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please pray for my husband and his family. His grandmother was found dead this morning. She passed away unexpectedly in her sleep. He was very close to her.


  omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for your loss!! Our thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 5, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I could use Nars Audrey and Nars Almeria for the Marsala look. Loving the eyeshadow for my green eyes, too.


  What makeup did they use for this look? I WANT.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Now I regret leaving bauhau5 behind !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want Bauhau5 and Luv and lolita haha

  Swatch now V lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

So I got my order from ulta.....uh the shower gels and hair oils came rock solid frozen!
  The gels started to loosen and get un-frozen....but the hair oils are going back to the store.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want Bauhau5 and Luv and lolita haha
> 
> Swatch now V lol


  Will do D!!! Tomm I will swatch Lovecraft & Luv for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (in case I manage to get to sephora before that bauhau5 too - for specktra eyes only )


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I got my order from ulta.....uh the shower gels and hair oils came rock solid frozen!
> The gels started to loosen and get un-frozen....but the hair oils are going back to the store.


  oh no!!! after so long too


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly, Dolly...your show is coming on again.....'Grumpy Cats Worst Christmas Ever' will be on at 10:00.  Put on your hoodie--footie PJs & get 
    your milk and cookies!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dolly, Dolly...your show is coming on again.....'Grumpy Cats Worst Christmas Ever' will be on at 10:00.  Put on your hoodie--footie PJs & get
> your milk and cookies!!!








 and blame it on kids!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 5, 2014)

Loving this Marsala colour.

  http://www.beautezine.com/pantone-announces-marsala-as-color-of-the-year-for-2015/


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Shars said:


> Loving this Marsala colour.
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/pantone-announces-marsala-as-color-of-the-year-for-2015/


  I actually really really like this years shade!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oh no!!! after so long too :sigh:








 Frozen 


Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly, Dolly...your show is coming on again.....'Grumpy Cats Worst Christmas Ever' will be on at 10:00.  Put on your hoodie--footie PJs & get [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    your milk and cookies!!![/COLOR]


:lmao: Meddy :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> and blame it on kids!!!


  You know it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Meddy


 OMG...I thought they were condiments...Your products were frozen?  Where are you---the North Pole?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG...I thought they were condiments...Your products were frozen?  Where are you---the North Pole?


  I have no idea, they did spend 2 days in Denver, CO....maybe that is it...but alas they are rock solid.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have no idea, they did spend 2 days in Denver, CO....maybe that is it...but alas they are rock solid.


   That's unbelievable.  I might be concerned about the integrity of the products....I don't know


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my Burberry items today:  
*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25
Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*
BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss,* Oxblood*
....and that lovely little red makeup back that smells like dolls on Christmas morning
I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.

  :


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's unbelievable.  I might be concerned about the integrity of the products....I don't know[/COLOR]hboy:


They let me return it in store..so that is a plus :sigh:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got my Burberry items [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]today:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]....and that lovely little red makeup back that smells like dolls on Christmas morning[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.[/COLOR]   :


:eyelove: Enjoy meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy meddy   Thanks Doll!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my skincare items back!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I got my skincare items back!!!!


 Oh that's so good.  How'd you manage to do that?  Looks like everything is falling into place.  AWESOME!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2014)

Someone needs to take away my credit card...seriously...TAKE IT. Bought three of the Bite lip mini's- pencils in Aubergine and Glace and lipstick duo in Retsina/Musk and the KVD Star Studded palette, which came back and is on sale for $28...I am giving it as a gift, so I guess I can excuse that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My NARS order will be here Monday! Woohoo! I think the UPS and USPS guys are going to hate me soon. LOL. The packages just keep coming. I can't seem to stop.

  Did anyone notice that UD's liquid liners are being discontinued??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Someone needs to take away my credit card...seriously...TAKE IT. Bought three of the Bite lip mini's- pencils in Aubergine and Glace and lipstick duo in Retsina/Musk and the KVD Star Studded palette, which came back and is on sale for $28...I am giving it as a gift, so I guess I can excuse that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha sounds like a good haul to me 
  I wonder why they are being discontinued?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha sounds like a good haul to me
> I wonder why they are being discontinued?


  Definitely a good haul, I have never been a nude, nude-pink person b/c they never seem to fit me, but I saw swatches of Glace and Retsina/Musk and they were so pretty, and mini's are perfect for testing the waters hehe.

  I don't know! They *just* reformulated, what, two years ago? I posted on UD's FB asking and they said "We are always releasing new and improved collections so keep your eyes open!" So probably reformulation AGAIN I am guessing, or new packaging or something.

  But I really liked the colors and liners, the gold was my favorite. I might have to pick up a couple, for $10 each on UD's site...except Perversion is still full price, go figure. I wish I had realized it before they were all gone from Sephora's website.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Definitely a good haul, I have never been a nude, nude-pink person b/c they never seem to fit me, but I saw swatches of Glace and Retsina/Musk and they were so pretty, and mini's are perfect for testing the waters hehe.
> 
> I don't know! They *just* reformulated, what, two years ago? I posted on UD's FB asking and they said "We are always releasing new and improved collections so keep your eyes open!" So probably reformulation AGAIN I am guessing, or new packaging or something.
> 
> But I really liked the colors and liners, the gold was my favorite. I might have to pick up a couple, for $10 each on UD's site...except Perversion is still full price, go figure. I wish I had realized it before they were all gone from Sephora's website.


  Perversion is awesome! Well you are probably right about packaging or a smidgen of reformulation. 
  You should pick up a couple, at that price it is a steal. 

  I was never into nudes either but just lately I have been loving them too.
  It is always good to test the waters, especially at that great price too.
  Let me know how you like them. I have been holding off on picking up any of the mini bites for a while now.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 6, 2014)

I gave in to Red, Red, Red and got Toxic Tale and Red Obsessed. Oops.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2014)

I told myself I didn't need another toxic tale even though my first one is almost gone. It's close in color to kelly by Nars, but after a couple of days nordstroms still had it. Plus, I've spent all this time since its initial release bitching for it to come back. :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

Someone please tell me I don't need Stunner! I'm  having a hard time skipping it for some reason.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone please tell me I don't need Stunner! I'm  having a hard time skipping it for some reason.


 I even gave in with gunner. I'm weak!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I even gave in with gunner. I'm weak!!!


 I caved on Gunnar yesterday. Its an addiction I don't mind feeding!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I even gave in with gunner. I'm weak!!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I tolerate it...only have a few but don't reach for them often[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Yes...like you just ate a bowl of lays potato chips[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]  Instead of buying MAC we're giving it back!!![/COLOR]


 You described it perfectly Meddy! Its a grease bullet. I only have 2 thank goodness. I will never buy them again. Just eww!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I gave in to Red, Red, Red and got Toxic Tale and Red Obsessed. Oops.





shontay07108 said:


> I told myself I didn't need another toxic tale even though my first one is almost gone. It's close in color to kelly by Nars, but after a couple of days nordstroms still had it. Plus, I've spent all this time since its initial release bitching for it to come back. :haha:


:lol: Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Someone please tell me I don't need Stunner! I'm  having a hard time skipping it for some reason.


Skip skip skip....we gave into Gunner already :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Skip skip skip....we gave into Gunner already :lol:


 Too late! Ugh!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Too late! Ugh!!


  It is ok Sassy, the color is really gorgeous....and this is the buy it all thread lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want Bauhau5 and Luv and lolita haha
> 
> Swatch now V lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  I need both, thanks V


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need both, thanks V


  Yesssss!! and Lolita and Bauhau5!!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Finally got around to getting kvd luv!!! Thought of getting velvetine a but kvd was easily accessible!! Me likey!! Now I regret leaving bauhau5 behind !! :haha: Those are the 2 shades i loveeeed!!! (Ignoring Lolita for now since its like a unicorn)


 You need bauhau5!!! It's so beautiful. I have also been on the hunt for Lolita.. A unicorn indeed!! I did get the KVD Black Friday duo which has Lolita studded kiss, I wonder how different the color is from the liquid form?   





Dolly Snow said:


> So I got my order from ulta.....uh the shower gels and hair oils came rock solid frozen! The gels started to loosen and get un-frozen....but the hair oils are going back to the store.


  That is so weird! Bizarre! Hope you're not too disappointed.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got my Burberry items [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]today:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Burberry Gold, *Complete Eye Palette # 25[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Burberry Lip Mist , Natural Sheer *Oxblood*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]BurberryLip Glow Natural Lip Gloss, *Oxblood*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]....and that lovely little red makeup back that smells like dolls on Christmas morning[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I had already purchased the holiday highlighter but I was waiting to get these items before using it.[/COLOR]   :


  Oh my.. That packaging is


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Someone needs to take away my credit card...seriously...TAKE IT. Bought three of the Bite lip mini's- pencils in Aubergine and Glace and lipstick duo in Retsina/Musk and the KVD Star Studded palette, which came back and is on sale for $28...I am giving it as a gift, so I guess I can excuse that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Must be something in the air and water...I went a little crazy shopping today.  Clothes and makeup, neither of which are must haves for me.  It's cold and dark and
  rainy...perfect online shopping weather.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> You described it perfectly Meddy!* Its a grease bullet.* I only have 2 thank goodness. I will never buy them again. Just eww!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> *Oh my.. That packaging is*


 Thanks Sandy.  I'm loving it!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so good.  How'd you manage to do that?  Looks like everything is falling into place.  AWESOME!!!


  The person who "accidentally" took them brought them back. I'm so relieved! It was literally a thousand dollars worth of skincare, at least.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Sandy.  I'm loving it![/COLOR]


 Meddy, Apparently the chanel Spring 2015 collection is available in nieman northbrook. Will u please ask your NM contact if they do have it already? Thanks a bunch


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 6, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Someone needs to take away my credit card...seriously...TAKE IT. Bought three of the Bite lip mini's- pencils in Aubergine and Glace and lipstick duo in Retsina/Musk and the KVD Star Studded palette, which came back and is on sale for $28...I am giving it as a gift, so I guess I can excuse that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You will love that KVD palette. I bought it when it first came out and I'm thrilled with it. It's the palette I reach for the most.  Oh, I see its a gift. I say buy another one for yourself!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> You need bauhau5!!! It's so beautiful. I have also been on the hunt for Lolita.. A unicorn indeed!! I did get the KVD Black Friday duo which has Lolita studded kiss, I wonder how different the color is from the liquid form?  That is so weird! Bizarre! Hope you're not too disappointed.  Oh my.. That packaging is


I was...but now I am good and not disappointed


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

Im playing with the Electric palette I bought when it first came out and all I see is Mimi from the Drew Carey show. Why did I buy this?? How can I make it work?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Im playing with the Electric palette I bought when it first came out and all I see is Mimi from the Drew Carey show. Why did I buy this?? How can I make it work?


 Wish I could help, Sassy-----I don't have that palette.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that were so supportive of me the other day. You guys really helped me get through the day.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wish I could help, Sassy-----I don't have that palette.[/COLOR]:support:


 Its ok Meddy! I will work with it until I figure it out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Im playing with the Electric palette I bought when it first came out and all I see is Mimi from the Drew Carey show. Why did I buy this?? How can I make it work?


Warm up the crease with brown....or add a little black to the outer v aswell....add the color shadow like a pop on the lids.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that were so supportive of me the other day. You guys really helped me get through the day. :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## Shars (Dec 6, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that were so supportive of me the other day. You guys really helped me get through the day.


  You're welcome!!


----------



## jenise (Dec 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


 Got bachelorette as a 100 point perk today! So pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> Got bachelorette as a 100 point perk today! So pretty


  It is!!! I looove both the shades!! And it isnt that drying on me too soo Yippee!! Now I must have Lolita and Bauhau5 LOL!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 6, 2014)

jenise said:


> Got bachelorette as a 100 point perk today! So pretty


:nods: it is


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that were so supportive of me the other day. You guys really helped me get through the day. :kiss:


  :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!


   Same to you, and the entire thread----#TEAMBUYITALL!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Baking sugar cookies in my pj's!


  Don't forget the homemade hot chocolate.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!


  Good morning Mel.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

jenise said:


> Got bachelorette as a 100 point perk today! So pretty


  Bachelorette and Bauhau5 are my two favs from KVD.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Mel.


  Its the holiday season


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

Mandy,

  I am just learning of you and your husband's loss. I am so sorry to hear abouth the death of his grandmother. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

Shars said:


> Loving this Marsala colour.
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/pantone-announces-marsala-as-color-of-the-year-for-2015/


  I love the color. I hope it is a true matte.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

@Vineetha





  and


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I could use Nars Audrey and Nars Almeria for the Marsala look. Loving the eyeshadow for my green eyes, too.


  I love this lipstick color. I must get it!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies that I am now moved into my new place! Sleeping in my own bed (which was in storage) is heaven!!!!! I bought some new Shabby Chic bedding from Target and I am loving it! My bed is a California King and it's huge! My room is fantastic, I have my own bathroom and I love my new roommate. Life is good!!!
> 
> I never did get my skincare kit back though
> 
> Crimson, I'm so sorry to hear about your anxiety and depression. I have bipolar disorder and a panic disorder so I know exactly how that feels. *big hugs* to you. I'll be thinking of you.


  Pandora I am so happy for you. Congrats to finally moving out of the last place which made you miserable. There is nothing like sleeping in your own bed.I worked as a consultant for three years and traveled 100%. It meant staying in hotels for 5-6 days a week. I hated it. I could not wait to go home and sleep in my personal bed at the end of the week. I hope things continue to look up for you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you're all having a great day and, if you bought from the NG collection, got what you wanted.
> 
> I'm having a rough day today. Not sure where else to go because most of my friends have basically abandoned me. I guess they've never been around someone with severe anxiety and depression issues and they don't know how to handle it, so they're just leaving me alone.
> 
> ...









 I hope you are having a good day. I don't look at this thread as often as the others. I am so sorry that you are going thru severe anxiety and depression. I know it is not easy. I had a friend from school who has it and it can be challenging. My prayer for you is that God continues to watch over you and gives you the strength to get better and/or manage the anxiety better. We are you family here and all of us wish you nothing but the best and more sunny days ahead.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies that were so supportive of me the other day. You guys really helped me get through the day.


  Haven't been on here for quite a while (IDK why but my computer is so slow these days, it makes being on specktra kinda annoying. Scrolling down to the end of a page is nearly impossible - it takes ages! Does anyone know how to fix that?)
so I've missed that. I hope you're feeling better now... Wishing you all the best


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!


Happy Sunday


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all of you 
Did anyone of you check out the Tom Ford mini lippies?


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you   Did anyone of you check out the Tom Ford mini lippies?


Yes and I wasn't impressed. I'd rather get a full-size in a few of the colors I saw.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> Yes and I wasn't impressed. I'd rather get a full-size in a few of the colors I saw.


  Oh, why's that? 
I thought Xavier looked quite nice... I wonder if we'll get them here in Austria.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, why's that?   I thought Xavier looked quite nice... I wonder if we'll get them here in Austria.


Just the size/amount of product you receive in the mini's. I already own a bunch of TF lippies so I'm used to bulk of the packaging. I'm hoping he adds a few shades to the permanent line and make them full-size to boot.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Warm up the crease with brown....or add a little black to the outer v aswell....add the color shadow like a pop on the lids.


 Thanks Dolly Love! I'm trying that asap!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 7, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> Yes and I wasn't impressed. I'd rather get a full-size in a few of the colors I saw.


 I've heard that from a few people. I'll just get the full size shades on my list.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> Just the size/amount of product you receive in the mini's. I already own a bunch of TF lippies so I'm used to bulk of the packaging. I'm hoping he adds a few shades to the permanent line and make them full-size to boot.


Yep that's true... that would be really cool. How much are the TF lippies in the US? Here in Austria they're about 49€, which is about 60 dollars... So I don't really see myself buying one of his lipsticks in the near future. :/


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep that's true... that would be really cool. How much are the TF lippies in the US? Here in Austria they're about 49€, which is about 60 dollars... So I don't really see myself buying one of his lipsticks in the near future. :/


They are $50 here in the States. My daughter went to Paris over the summer and she visited Austria with her host family. I nearly passed out when I received my Amex statement of her shopping excursion there. Her reasoning..."Mom they had shades that we don't have at home."lol


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> They are $50 here in the States. My daughter went to Paris over the summer and she visited Austria with her host family. I nearly passed out when I received my Amex statement of her shopping excursion there. Her reasoning..."Mom they had shades that we don't have at home."lol


  Yes, that's Austria...
  Did she enjoy visiting Austria (and Paris)?


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yes, that's Austria... Did she enjoy visiting Austria (and Paris)?


She loved it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you
> Did anyone of you check out the Tom Ford mini lippies?


   I wasn't enthralled with them at all, and never intended to purchase any, because I had recently purchased 5 
   of the then newly released full-size Tom Ford matte lipsticks.  I was just in that thread, and while some of the
    swatches are _absolutely gorgeous_, there are varying opinions about the formula and how the lipsticks perform.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wasn't enthralled with them at all, and never intended to purchase any, because I had recently purchased 5
> of the then newly released full-size Tom Ford matte lipsticks.  I was just in that thread, and while some of the
> swatches are _absolutely gorgeous_, there are varying opinions about the formula and how the lipsticks perform.


Yep, I've visited that thread as well. Some of them look really great, especially the berry coloured ones! Did anyone there mention if they will be available in Europe?
If so I could just check them out. However I guess I won't end up buying one of them.
Which ones did you get? Do you like them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, I've visited that thread as well. Some of them look really great, especially the berry coloured ones! Did anyone there mention if they will be available in Europe?
> If so I could just check them out. However I guess I won't end up buying one of them.
> Which ones did you get? Do you like them?


 I passed on the minis completely.  I do enjoy the full sized TF lipsticks that I have.  I think they've already been released in Europe...take a look at some of the posts.

     http://www.specktra.net/t/175659/tom-ford-beauty-discussion/6090


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I passed on the minis completely.  I do enjoy the full sized TF lipsticks that I have.  I think they've already been released in Europe...take a look at some of the posts.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/175659/tom-ford-beauty-discussion/6090


  Oh, you're right. So I guess I should look out for them.
  Thanks!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

So the Tarte Tartelette palette is up on Sephora. Now I just need the Too Faced Chocolate palette to go up and I'm good to go!! ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So the Tarte Tartelette palette is up on Sephora. Now I just need the Too Faced Chocolate palette to go up and I'm good to go!! ompom:


  Hey Mel! How are you? I'm going to check our that Tarte pallette.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Mel! How are you? I'm going to check our that Tarte pallette.


  Hey WD! I'm okay, going through a rough season right now - but that's life! How are you??  I love Tartes shadows so I'm really excited for this palette!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you
> Did anyone of you check out the Tom Ford mini lippies?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hey WD! I'm okay, going through a rough season right now - but that's life! How are you??  I love Tartes shadows so I'm really excited for this palette!!


  I'm ok.  Busy at work.  I can't wait till the 19th-  my last day and I'm off wor a week.  Are you working the week of Christmas? I'm almost done with my Christmas shopping. How about you?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

Whoops! Double post!  I love Tartes shadows so I'm really excited for this palette!!





walkingdead said:


> I'm ok.  Busy at work.  I can't wait till the 19th-  my last day and I'm off wor a week.  Are you working the week of Christmas? I'm almost done with my Christmas shopping. How about you?


  Nice!! I'm working that week. I'm off Christmas Day and I asked to take off the day after. My boss thinks that the world will end if we're not open! I'm just about done. I always get my parents their gifts last and it's no different this year lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, you're right. So I guess I should look out for them.
> Thanks!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been by all day, ladies! It's been busy for me.   I did use a 20% coupon at Ulta for IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness, Bye Bye Pores, and the Lipstick Queen Lip Lingerie set (2 lipsticks, a liner, and a gloss). ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I did use a 20% coupon at Ulta for IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness, Bye Bye Pores, and the Lipstick Queen Lip Lingerie set (2 lipsticks, a liner, and a gloss).






Hello there---I hope it's a good busy!!!  Awesome score at Ulta!!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 7, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, I've visited that thread as well. Some of them look really great, especially the berry coloured ones! Did anyone there mention if they will be available in Europe?
> If so I could just check them out. However I guess I won't end up buying one of them.
> Which ones did you get? Do you like them?


  Hello there. I saw quite a few people in the UK with them and they got them from Selfridges. I know Selfridges ships to quite a few EU countries so you could probably try them when they relaunch on boxing day (Dec 26th)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Dolly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome, I love IT cosmetics


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hello there. I saw quite a few people in the UK with them and they got them from Selfridges. I know Selfridges ships to quite a few EU countries so you could probably try them when they relaunch on boxing day (Dec 26th)


  Thanks! That was very helpful


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks! That was very helpful


 Hi Periodinan! How are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 8, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> How are you?


  Hey 
  I'm fine, thanks!
  How are you?


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey  I'm fine, thanks! How are you?


 I'm doing well


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!








 Good morning.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 8, 2014)

I hate to inform all of you that I'm going on a makeup no-buy.  I have so many products that aren't getting any love.  But, I'll still be hanging out here!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 8, 2014)

I unfortunately just #boughtallthelipsticks from mac.

  I was totally skipping NG and RRR but I may or may not have bought 5 lippies.

  I did NOT buy b/u's though.  So that's as win, right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I unfortunately just #boughtallthelipsticks from mac.  I was totally skipping NG and RRR but I may or may not have bought 5 lippies.  I did NOT buy b/u's though.  So that's as win, right?


That is a win lol   





Anaphora said:


> I hate to inform all of you that I'm going on a makeup no-buy.  I have so many products that aren't getting any love.  But, I'll still be hanging out here! :cheer:


ompom:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Dolly you look gorgeous in your new avi!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Dolly you look gorgeous in your new avi!!


Thanks love...Nars Dominique is what I am wearing and it is


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks love...Nars Dominique is what I am wearing and it is


  Hiya D!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I unfortunately just #boughtallthelipsticks from mac.
> 
> I was totally skipping NG and RRR but I may or may not have bought 5 lippies.
> 
> I did NOT buy b/u's though.  So that's as win, right?






Total win!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hear you!!!  I wish I could say that and stick to it, but I don't think I want to.  Instead I'll just *slow the train down*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  PS: Cant find the breaks Meddy with the Spring collections already here before christmas!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Isn't that the truth!!!  Yeah, and to think you forced me to buy those items from the Chanel spring collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...but I'm so excited to get them and I plan to use them long before the daffodils pop their little heads out!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't that the truth!!!  Yeah, and to think you forced me to buy those items from the Chanel spring collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 What me???





 Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What me???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: :lmao:


 Love daffodils and tulips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya D!!!


Hey V


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I hear you!!!  I wish I could say that and stick to it, but I don't think I want to.  Instead I'll just slow the train down!![/COLOR]:train:      :lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]Total win!!!![/COLOR]


 I like your thinking! Slow the train down because i cant stop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Today was such a slow day....yaaawn!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey V


 Slow day here too!! Monday's are always so mehhhh :sigh: D I went back and got bauhau5 yest!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Slow day here too!! Monday's are always so mehhhh :sigh: D I went back and got bauhau5 yest!!! :eyelove:


Yay! It is such a great color.  Mondays suck! I agree V...today is a meeeeeeeeh day!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know if I updated you ladies or not, but I finally did get my skincare stuff back!!!!

  I really want to buy makeup this month, but all my monies went to the move. The U Haul was over $100! 

  And next month I think I'm going to buy stuff to decorate my bathroom.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I don't know if I updated you ladies or not, but I finally did get my skincare stuff back!!!!  I really want to buy makeup this month, but all my monies went to the move. The U Haul was over $100!   And next month I think I'm going to buy stuff to decorate my bathroom.


Money....Ugh I wish I could buy stuff too!  I'm glad you got your items back!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay! It is such a great color.  Mondays suck! I agree V...today is a meeeeeeeeh day!


 And I miss buddy too!!! :sigh:  I totally love that shade!!! I never thought I would like these bec I was so ready for these to be really dry and disappointing!! Lol while they are not hydrating they are not too drying either!! So yayyy!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm glad you got your items back!


  I wish some money would just fall from the sky for me. Alas, it doesn't work that way. As it is I have to go six weeks between hair appointments. I hate it when I have to do that. My roots get so bad!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I wish some money would just fall from the sky for me. Alas, it doesn't work that way. As it is I have to go six weeks between hair appointments. I hate it when I have to do that. My roots get so bad!


  Same thing.......roots suck, good thing it is winter. You can just put on a beanie or a scarf to cover them lol I do that.


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss her too! Wish she was on right now.
> I am glad you love the formula.
> 
> Same thing.......roots suck, good thing it is winter. You can just put on a beanie or a scarf to cover them lol I do that.


  That's not a bad plan!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I hate to inform all of you that I'm going on a makeup no-buy.  I have so many products that aren't getting any love.  But, I'll still be hanging out here! :cheer:


I think I need to go on one myself but only after I purchase the Spring 2015 Guerlain collection.lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I like your thinking!* Slow the train down *because i cant stop!


  I'm capable---just keep that Vee away from me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I think I need to go on one myself but only after I purchase the Spring 2015 Guerlain collection.lol







 Is it out yet BJ????   I just got some Chanel spring 2015 items and Marsala, color of the year appropriate items.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF] I'm capable---just keep that Vee away from me.[/COLOR]:lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: :frenz:


 :kiss:


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 8, 2014)

OMG! I found a new KVD palette just for VIB and VIBR. I want!

  http://www.sephora.com/innerstellar-eyeshadow-palette-P391755?skuId=1632165


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> OMG! I found a new KVD palette just for VIB and VIBR. I want!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/innerstellar-eyeshadow-palette-P391755?skuId=1632165


  Yeah there are swatches in the KVD thread.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah there are swatches in the KVD thread.


I need that palette lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Is lime crime cust service & shipping time good ( atleast dependable??) .have never shopped from their website but was thinking of picking up the Venus palette!!  But I realized I have no clue as to how their order handling & shipping is!! Thanks!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Is lime crime cust service & shipping time good ( atleast dependable??) .have never shopped from their website but was thinking of picking up the Venus palette!! But I realized I have no clue as to how their order handling & shipping is!! Thanks!!


  Idk...I hear some good things and then some bad things about them........dependable was one thing I have always heard about them.
  However I have never ordered from them directly


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk...I hear some good things and then some bad things about them........dependable was one thing I have always heard about them. However I have never ordered from them directly


 Thanks D!! I will probably leave it alone for now then!! :haha:  !! I am sure it will pass!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D!! I will probably leave it alone for now then!! :haha:  !! I am sure it will pass!!


I want the palette too lol it won't pass.... oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want the palette too lol it won't pass.... oke:


 :sigh:  lol!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> lol!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone


  You too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You too!!


 :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You too!!


  A top of the morning to you too Mel.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Dolly. :drinks:    A top of the morning to you too Mel.


  Good morning! Stay dry everyone, its a freaking monsoon here today


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies!  Just caught up on the last 4 days of posts *whew*  [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@], I'm so sorry you've been having such a rough time and want you to know that I don't think you're stupid or pathetic and that you're a strong, intelligent young woman whose  very loved and cared for.  :hug:  [@]pandorablack[/@], I'm so glad you were able to find a new and better roommate and that you got your skin care items back! :hug:  [@]MandyVanHook[/@],  I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband's grandmother, she looked like a truly lovely woman and my thoughts are with you guys.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Meddy, your story about being carded and wrinkle checked gave me a much needed laugh this morning.  :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning ladies!
  How are we doing today?

  The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol!
  It's supposed to rain until 7pm, so... I am pretty sure I will be soaked when I leave, I should have worn tall rain boots today.

  I've been preparing a list of things I am going to be selling at the clearance bin, and oh my lord it's overwhelming.
  I don't want my makeup to just sit there, since I don't work at Sephora anymore, I don't need as much as I have. 
  So I rather other people enjoy it before it goes bad u know. I wish I could keep it forever haha 

  Any of u work at an office? Do u sport bold lips/makeup? I work with my family so they wouldn't say anything but I always feel like they look at me weird haha.. they are all so simple .. ugh I miss sephora haha


----------



## Shars (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D!! I will probably leave it alone for now then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey Vineetha. Their stuff is back on Urbanoutfitters it seems.


----------



## Shars (Dec 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone








 Same to you!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! How are we doing today?  The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol! It's supposed to rain until 7pm, so... I am pretty sure I will be soaked when I leave, I should have worn tall rain boots today.  I've been preparing a list of things I am going to be selling at the clearance bin, and oh my lord it's overwhelming. I don't want my makeup to just sit there, since I don't work at Sephora anymore, I don't need as much as I have.  So I rather other people enjoy it before it goes bad u know. I wish I could keep it forever haha   Any of u work at an office? Do u sport bold lips/makeup? I work with my family so they wouldn't say anything but I always feel like they look at me weird haha.. they are all so simple .. ugh I miss sephora haha


  I work in an office (in NY too! I work in the city). I meet with clients a lot so I can't wear crazy lips but lately I've been wearing darker colors all over the lid and blending them out. I have glasses so it can hide it, but its good for day to night... Night meaning when I'm with my true love, Netflix. Gotta look good for him


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies!
> How are we doing today?
> 
> The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol!
> ...


  Good morning. Please try to stay dry. We do have a little bit of rain.  I'm excited to see what you are going to part with. Any Mac RiRi stuff? PM me if you are.

  I work in a very conservative office but I tend to not be overly dramatic or wear bold colors. The boldest would be TTT, Sin or Heroine.Lol. For some that is not conservative at all but where I work it could be pushing the envelope a bit.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning. Please try to stay dry. We do have a little bit of rain.  I'm excited to see what you are going to part with. Any Mac RiRi stuff? PM me if you are.
> 
> I work in a very conservative office but I tend to not be overly dramatic or wear bold colors. The boldest would be TTT, Sin or Heroine.Lol. For some that is not conservative at all but where I work it could be pushing the envelope a bit.


 
  I am parting with so many goodies. It makes me sad but I know I don't have enough face to wear it all haha!
  Yes, some Mac RiRi stuff, what are u looking for?
  I already sold most of my back ups, so the ones I would be selling were used 1x or 2x.


  I love heroine and sin, I can wear that here, but I always wanna sport Poe and I am too afraid hahaha


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh nice! how do u like working in the city? I had a job offer a couple of years ago but didn't take it, I live on the island so it's expensive to travel every day, but I guess if the job pays enough it's worth it!  I have glasses too, wearing MUG foiled shadow today ahah it's so beautiful but too shimmery for here. Idc tho bc my glasses hide it haha! #yassss  Of course u gotta look good for Netflix lol! ;D he's my true love as well haha jk My boyfriend doesn't mind that I wear makeup sometimes, he's used to it since I used to work at Sephora he has seen me with every kind of look. His favorite is more grungy, smoked out dark liner type of makeup, which is my least favorite haha     I am parting with so many goodies. It makes me sad but I know I don't have enough face to wear it all haha! Yes, some Mac RiRi stuff, what are u looking for? I already sold most of my back ups, so the ones I would be selling were used 1x or 2x.   I love heroine and sin, I can wear that here, but I always wanna sport Poe and I am too afraid hahaha


  I like it. I've been working in the city for a little over five years now (crazy lol) but I've always lived in Jersey. Probably going to move closer to the shore in Jersey actually. I love the city, but I like the quiet and I love the shore.   Hah my boyfriend loves those dark and smoky looks too. Surprisingly he loves vampy lips. Its nice to have a supporter of my addiction. He asked me this morning if I got the chocolate eye-shadow yet lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy, your story about being carded and wrinkle checked gave me a much needed laugh this morning.






Ahoy!!! I hope you're doing well today.  It was a riot!  A real 'age' party because so many people got involved.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! How are we doing today?  The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol! It's supposed to rain until 7pm, so... I am pretty sure I will be soaked when I leave, I should have worn tall rain boots today.  I've been preparing a list of things I am going to be selling at the clearance bin, and oh my lord it's overwhelming. I don't want my makeup to just sit there, since I don't work at Sephora anymore, I don't need as much as I have.  So I rather other people enjoy it before it goes bad u know. I wish I could keep it forever haha   Any of u work at an office? Do u sport bold lips/makeup? I work with my family so they wouldn't say anything but I always feel like they look at me weird haha.. they are all so simple .. ugh I miss sephora haha


 Stay dry and be safe! Too much rain and flooding is bad. I wonder what the subway stations situation looks like


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @MandyVanHook, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband's grandmother, she looked like a truly lovely woman and my thoughts are with you guys.


  God Morning Buddy!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies!
> How are we doing today?
> 
> The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol!
> ...


  I work at a corporate office too! So I dont usually do bold lips to work though I am pretty sure no one cares! Its predominantly guys there so no one even notices/cares! Though I go for reds someday mostly stick to pinky mauves & such. I wear glasses too & I dont like brights as eyeshadows, so I do go big with neutrals (i mean as big as you can go with neutrals lol)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I work at a corporate office too! So I dont usually do bold lips to work though I am pretty sure no one cares! Its predominantly guys there so no one even notices/cares! Though I go for reds someday mostly stick to pinky mauves & such. I wear glasses too & I dont like brights as eyeshadows, so I do go big with neutrals (i mean as big as you can go with neutrals lol)


  Gotcha! Hahah, that's what I've been doing, big with neutrals... xD
  I used to work here part time when I worked at Sephora, so they saw me with crazy colored shadows, but idk if I should just continue being me haha.. 
  I feel stupid I should just do what I want


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! How are we doing today?  The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol! It's supposed to rain until 7pm, so... I am pretty sure I will be soaked when I leave, I should have worn tall rain boots today.  I've been preparing a list of things I am going to be selling at the clearance bin, and oh my lord it's overwhelming. I don't want my makeup to just sit there, since I don't work at Sephora anymore, I don't need as much as I have.  So I rather other people enjoy it before it goes bad u know. I wish I could keep it forever haha   Any of u work at an office? Do u sport bold lips/makeup? I work with my family so they wouldn't say anything but I always feel like they look at me weird haha.. they are all so simple .. ugh I miss sephora haha


Stay dry and safe.  During the rain season...everything is worse. Take your time going and coming to & from work.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My boyfriend hates anything on my lips, he gets freaked out that it's gonna end up on him haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  As long as there is no specific instructions in the regard, I would say continue being you- whatever makes you happy & confident!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Stay dry and be safe! Too much rain and flooding is bad. I wonder what the subway stations situation looks like


  Thank you  

  It's so bad around here, the leafs around our building clogged the drains, so there's like a river out there lol I shouldn't be laughing DX


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> As long as there is no specific instructions in the regard, I would say continue being you- whatever makes you happy & confident!!!


  Thanks 
  I feel dead with no makeup, I love me some highlight and a full face


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't know there was a KVD thread and I can't seem to find it. Can someone link me please?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I didn't know there was a KVD thread and I can't seem to find it. Can someone link me please?


  http://www.specktra.net/t/92075/kat-von-d-makeup/450#post_2847806


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I didn't know there was a KVD thread and I can't seem to find it. Can someone link me please?


  http://www.specktra.net/t/92075/kat-von-d-makeup


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @MandyVanHook, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband's grandmother, she looked like a truly lovely woman and my thoughts are with you guys.


Thank you. I've been having a horrible day today (truthfully, I don't remember my last good day) and your comment means a lot.


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @MandyVanHook, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband's grandmother, she looked like a truly lovely woman and my thoughts are with you guys.


  Thank you! I'm so happy here and very relieved to be in a peaceful situation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks
> I feel dead with no makeup, *I love me some highlight and a full face*


  Ditto!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you. I've been having a horrible day today (truthfully, I don't remember my last good day) and your comment means a lot.


   I'm so sorry you're having a bad day.  I hope you soon find joy and peace in your life.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you. I've been having a horrible day today (truthfully, I don't remember my last good day) and your comment means a lot.


  Sorry about you having a bad day today.
  I usually find something fun to watch, that I've  never watched before and binge watch it!
  Anything on Hulu or Netflix u haven't seen yet?
  I also know of a movie site that's pretty cool with recent movies


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy here and very relieved to be in a peaceful situation.


   You ladies make for a nice, cool group!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You ladies make for a nice, cool group!!!


  I agree


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You ladies make for a nice, cool group!!![/COLOR]:grouphug:


:hug:


----------



## jenise (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My boyfriend hates anything on my lips, he gets freaked out that it's gonna end up on him haha    Gotcha! Hahah, that's what I've been doing, big with neutrals... xD I used to work here part time when I worked at Sephora, so they saw me with crazy colored shadows, but idk if I should just continue being me haha..  I feel stupid I should just do what I want


 No I feel th same way! I work at a law firm and I havent wore any dark lips and I've been working there for almost six years :lol: but on the weekends and when I'm not at work, im always wearing a vampy lip! I just feel weird since no one there hardly even wears makeup


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! How are we doing today?  The weather is horrible right now in NY, our office parking lot is flooded, not sure how we are all gonna go get lunch lol! It's supposed to rain until 7pm, so... I am pretty sure I will be soaked when I leave, I should have worn tall rain boots today.  I've been preparing a list of things I am going to be selling at the clearance bin, and oh my lord it's overwhelming. I don't want my makeup to just sit there, since I don't work at Sephora anymore, I don't need as much as I have.  So I rather other people enjoy it before it goes bad u know. I wish I could keep it forever haha   Any of u work at an office? Do u sport bold lips/makeup? I work with my family so they wouldn't say anything but I always feel like they look at me weird haha.. they are all so simple .. ugh I miss sephora haha


Howdy!  I worked an office job up until very recently and I wore a bold lip pretty much daily with very little to no eye makeup and it was never an issue.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I work in an office (in NY too! I work in the city). I meet with clients a lot so I can't wear crazy lips but lately I've been wearing darker colors all over the lid and blending them out. I have glasses so it can hide it, but its good for day to night... Night meaning when I'm with my true love, Netflix. Gotta look good for him


Hey now, Netflix is my boyfriend!  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy!!! I hope you're doing well today.  It was a riot!  A real 'age' party because so many people got involved.[/COLOR]:haha:


That's hilarious! I'm doing okay, just job hunting, eating too much ice cream and watching lots of random British TV shows lately.  :haha: I hope you're doing well Meddy :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Because you looked pulled together and not garish.  When I worked I was in a conservative environment and wore conservative nails & makeup.  Now that I
 no longer work outside of the house I pretty much wear whatever I want....and I love that.  Oh Purple...no purple lips for Meddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> God Morning Buddy!!!!


Good afternoon Buddy! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you. I've been having a horrible day today (truthfully, I don't remember my last good day) and your comment means a lot.


I hope things look up for you soon Crimson.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy here and very relieved to be in a peaceful situation.


I'm so happy to hear that


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's hilarious! I'm doing okay, just job hunting, eating too much ice cream and watching lots of random British TV shows lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm good, thanks and I hope you are too.  Good luck with the job hunt.  Nice that you can eat ice cream!  I was just out and it's raw, cold and rainy!!  The thought of ice cream sends chills down my spine. I'm cold--think I'll have hot chocolate or chai tea.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Because you looked pulled together and not garish.  When I worked I was in a conservative environment and wore conservative nails & makeup.  Now that I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] no longer work outside of the house I pretty much wear whatever I want....and I love that.  Oh Purple...no purple lips for Meddy!!![/COLOR]


Oh why thank you kindly Miss Meddy! (said in my best Scarlet O'Hara voice) I loved purple lips for quite some time and now... Not so much.  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hug: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm good, thanks and I hope you are too.  Good luck with the job hunt.  Nice that you can eat ice cream!  I was just out and it's raw, cold and rainy!!  The thought of ice cream sends chills down my spine.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm cold--think I'll have hot chocolate or chai tea.[/COLOR]


Thank you! :hug: It's high sixties and sunny here today, but I'd still love me some cocoa right now.  Lol


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! :hug: It's high sixties and sunny here today, but I'd still love me some cocoa right now.  Lol





Medgal07 said:


> :hug: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm good, thanks and I hope you are too.  Good luck with the job hunt.  Nice that you can eat ice cream!  I was just out and it's raw, cold and rainy!!  The thought of ice cream sends chills down my spine.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm cold--think I'll have hot chocolate or chai tea.[/COLOR]


  Is it weirs that I eat ice cream all year round? The other day it was 32 out and I must have been the only person eating Pink Berry :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks to Crimson's endorsement i went colour pop crazy. I hope I love them! :shock:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! :hug: It's high sixties and sunny here today, but I'd still love me some cocoa right now.  Lol


 Heeeey Boo!! Missed you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 9, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry about you having a bad day today.
> I usually find something fun to watch, that I've  never watched before and binge watch it!
> Anything on Hulu or Netflix u haven't seen yet?
> I also know of a movie site that's pretty cool with recent movies
> ...


  Thanks so much ladies. You have no idea how much it means.

  I've been watching The Borgias and AHS: Coven with my boyfriend. However, this means I can't watch them without him haha. I guess I should find another show to occupy me while he is at work.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 9, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks to Crimson's endorsement i went colour pop crazy. I hope I love them!


You sure you don't mean someone else? i've never bought from Colour Pop.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is it weirs that I eat ice cream all year round? The other day it was 32 out and I must have been the only person eating Pink Berry :haha:


 I eat it year round too! Don't even care.  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Heeeey Boo!! Missed you!


Howdy girly!  I missed you too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is it weirs that I eat ice cream all year round? The other day it was 32 out and I must have been the only person eating Pink Berry


Not at all weird. We eat ice cream all the time


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is it weirs that I eat ice cream all year round? The other day it was 32 out and I must have been the only person eating Pink Berry :haha:


 Haha not at all!!! I love me some froyo noatrer the season!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Is it weirs that I eat ice cream all year round? The other day it was 32 out and I must have been the only person eating Pink Berry


  No it's not weird...I have to be in the mood for it though.  We have a winter cocktail party and serve eggnog w/ a scoop of eggnog ice cream in it.  Yum!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Haha not at all!!! I love me some froyo noatrer the season!!!!


   Me too....Espresso & dark chocolate!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

I have to go to the grocery store, and now I'm definitely getting some ice cream!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have to go to the grocery store, and now I'm definitely getting some ice cream!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Me too....Espresso & dark chocolate!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have to go to the grocery store, and now I'm definitely getting some ice cream!!


Ice cream :yum:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


:lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 9, 2014)

All this talk of ice cream...now I'm gonna have to get some.lol


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


I love it! I'm gonna have to bring that palette out to play. The past few days I've been using Anastasia  Tamanna palette and can't put it down. Awesome,awesome look beautiful!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I love it! I'm gonna have to bring that palette out to play. The past few days I've been using Anastasia Tamanna palette and can't put it down. Awesome,awesome look beautiful!!!


  The two darkest colors at the right of the palette are the ones I use for a smokey eye (I think they're called Darkside and Blackheart). Sometimes I use the third darkest color too (Mugshot).


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You sure you don't mean someone else? i've never bought from Colour Pop.


 Maybe.... My bad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


   Now I want!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  Makeup, ice cream...doesn't matter.  If it's  talk about long enough, we want it.  I wish I had some too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I have to go to the grocery store, and now I'm definitely getting some ice cream!!


   Lucky you.  If I had to go out I'd get some.  It's too nasty out otherwise.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


Beautiful!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

[@]Vineetha[/@] LC Venus Palette is in stock lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@] LC Venus Palette is in stock lol


 It is!! I know D!! Just wondering if shipping and processing is gonna take as long!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is!! I know D!! Just wondering if shipping and processing is gonna take as long!!


Hopefully not V


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 9, 2014)

Not makeup related but I just discovered that one of my cats is pregnant


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Not makeup related but I just discovered that one of my cats is pregnant :thud:


Yay! How sweet


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Not makeup related but I just discovered that one of my cats is pregnant


  I, I hope that's good news????


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I, I hope that's good news????[/COLOR]:dunno:


  Yes and no. I'm excited but we can't keep all of the kittens because we have too many pets. It's going to be upsetting and difficult finding good homes for them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Yes and no. I'm excited but we can't keep all of the kittens because we have too many pets. It's going to be upsetting and difficult finding good homes for them.


I hope you find good homes for them.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you find good homes for them.


  I hope so too.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 10, 2014)

So Tom Ford refunded me for the two backordered lippies, which means I have funds for two NARS lippies! I want Vanessa and Vivien, but they're out of stock everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By everywhere I mean the NARS site.  Barney's has Vanessa, but Vivien isn't even listed.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

[@]CrimsonQuill157[/@], I'd also suggest Borgia, Salem and The Tudor if you haven't seen those yet.  Also, be forewarned that Showtime did The Borgias real crappy with the ending as they cancelled the show after season 3 and it was left with tons unanswered. The only way to know how it ends is to buy an ebook they put out in script form because they cheaped out and didn't finish the series as they were going to with a movie tying up all the loose ends.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


  Very pretty look on you.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. You have no idea how much it means.
> 
> I've been watching The Borgias and AHS: Coven with my boyfriend. However, this means I can't watch them without him haha. I guess I should find another show to occupy me while he is at work.


  Yea... sometimes u need a show for urself lol!
I hate Arrow and I love The Flash, so I watch one and he watches the other, sometimes the show intertwines so we tell each other when that happens hahaha


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wbxy71FXVC/  Pretty sure I'll skip this, but it sure is pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Yes and no. I'm excited but we can't keep all of the kittens because we have too many pets. It's going to be upsetting and difficult finding good homes for them.


   Oh I understand.  Fingers crossed that you find great homes for them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lotsa love & hugs---


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh why thank you kindly Miss Meddy! (said in my best Scarlet O'Hara voice) I loved purple lips for quite some time and now... Not so much.









  Spoken like a true southern bell and proper lady!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I eat it year round too! Don't even care.


    Well maybe Meddy should just sit by the fire and eat ice cream



To hell w/the marshmallows!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> All this talk of ice cream...now I'm gonna have to get some.lol






 I go to the dentist tomorrow---just routine checkup & cleaning.  I think I'll leave there and stop for ice cream
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While wrapped in my scarf, gloves & boots


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So Tom Ford refunded me for the two backordered lippies, which means I have funds for two NARS lippies! I want Vanessa and Vivien, but* they're out of stock everywhere.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty 



and dupable.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Pretty sure I'll skip this, but it sure is pretty!!


  I saw that a couple of months ago, our beauty educator at sephora showed us pictures.
  She said she got to play with it, and she loved it, so I don't need it but I may get it anyway lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

PSA!!  




Ladies, tis the season---t_o watch your bank accounts and credit cards_.  Someone helped themselves to items from Sephora, on my dime.
I spent the better part of the morning on the phone with my bank, canceling cards and getting new ones.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> PSA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 What??? Oh no!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]PSA!!  [/COLOR]:santa2:  [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies, tis the season---t_o watch your bank accounts and credit cards_.  Someone helped themselves to items from Sephora, on my dime.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I spent the better part of the morning on the phone with my bank, canceling cards and getting new ones.[/COLOR]


  Yikes. Sorry to hear that.   I check my account obsessively. I don't worry about anyone having access to my card physically, but I do so much online that I need to watch out. That's the worst kind of threat, IMO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> *I check my account obsessively. *I don't worry about anyone having access to my card physically, but I do so much online that I need to watch out. *That's the worst kind of threat, IMO.*


 Thanks.  That's exactly what I was doing when I stumbled across charges that were inconsistent with what I know I purchased.  I crossed checked with my Sephora 
   online orders and they didn't show up.  I then spoke w/Sephora and likewise, they had no such charges made by me that hadn't already been listed.  You really do have 
   to check and it wouldn't come as a surprise to anyone had Sephora itself been hacked.  These thieves are cunning and make multiple small charges that may go 
   unnoticed just to test the waters before doing major damage.

   I agree Shontay--------that _is _the worst kind of threat!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> What??? Oh no!!


 Yes!  Please watch your cards and accounts!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> PSA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  omg I'm sorry that happened to u!
  That's awful!!!!!!
I wonder how they got a hold of ur information, that's so horrible.


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> So Tom Ford refunded me for the two backordered lippies, which means I have funds for two NARS lippies! I want Vanessa and Vivien, but they're out of stock everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You could probably try one of their boutiques. They do phone orders and they ship a lot faster than Nars' website. That's how I was able to snag Dominique.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks.  That's exactly what I was doing when I stumbled across charges that were inconsistent with what I know I purchased.  I crossed checked with my Sephora[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   online orders and they didn't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]show up.  I then spoke w/Sephora and likewise, they had no such charges made by me that hadn't already been listed.  You really do have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to check and it wouldn't come as a surprise to anyone had [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Sephora itself been hacked.  These thieves are [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cunning and make multiple small charges that may go[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   unnoticed just to test the waters before doing major damage.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I agree Shontay--------that _is_ the worst kind of threat!!![/COLOR]


  I'm usually cautious and smart about the scams that come through e-mail and stuff, but I got caught slipping a couple of months ago. I was having problems with my iTunes account password (because I have so many passwords all over the damn place). The thief had perfect timing because I was sent an e-mail about verifying account info and I went through it to a link that looked so official and plugged in all my info. Then, I went back and looked and finally noticed that the name the e-mail originated from is most definitely not an official Apple e-mail. A day later I had a $20 charge from a spa in Brazil! My goodness. They got me good on that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Shars said:


> *Dang! I hope it was only that one instance.*
> 
> I do that too! Ain't nobody got time for scammers!
> 
> You could probably try one of their boutiques. They do phone orders and they ship a lot faster than Nars' website. That's how I was able to snag Dominique.


  I have to check one other acct., and hopefully it's ok.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm usually cautious and smart about the scams that come through e-mail and stuff, but I got caught slipping a couple of months ago. I was having problems with my iTunes account password (because I have so many passwords all over the damn place). The thief had perfect timing because I was sent an e-mail about verifying account info and I went through it to a link that looked so official and plugged in all my info. Then, I went back and looked and finally noticed that the name the e-mail originated from is most definitely not an official Apple e-mail. A day later I had a $20 charge from a spa in Brazil! My goodness. They got me good on that one.


   OMG.  That is such an easy thing to happen, and these thieves are just trolling for ideal situations, which your's turned out to be because you were having real-time 
   issues w/iTunes.  Ugh...sickening!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg I'm sorry that happened to u!
> That's awful!!!!!!
> I wonder how they got a hold of ur information, that's so horrible.


 THANKS!!!  ​The good news is that I caught it early.  It's hard to determine when and how my info was breached.  
​  It could have been someone from a totally different online transaction w/a dishonest employee. 




It's just hard to know.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG.  That is such an easy thing to happen, and these thieves are just trolling for ideal situations, which your's turned out to be because you were having real-time[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   issues w/iTunes.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Ugh...sickening![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]hboy:


  Yeah and that person must've been a genius because that link I went to looked just like the Apple site. Every single detail was there. It was amazing. The lengths people go to just to squeeze a dollar that they didn't earn. It Christmas time, too so they'll be doing the most right now.


----------



## beautycool (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi I haven't got caught up on this thread I'm miles behind  But just recieved email notification and read this about passwords accounts being hacked ! That's really bad I'm always having phishing emails   Hope you all get your accounts sorted what ever has been hacked ladies    Happy Christmas to you all too just incase I'm not around x


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> PSA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Well maybe Meddy should just sit by the fire and eat ice cream[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]To hell w/the marshmallows!!![/COLOR]


I think you should! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I know  We just got on season 2 last night. I'm not ready for it to end, especially so abruptly. This happened to us with Revolution too. Rob refuses to watch the last three or so episodes - says he's not ready. haha.  I'm watching Salem on my own. Rob's not crazy about it but I like it. I'm only on episode 3 though. I've got stuff on my xbox and I'm just too lazy right now to clear it off.   Oh no


I hate when they end shows with no proper ending.  I'm still pissed about The Borgias, Camelot and Dacula ending how they did.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]PSA!!  [/COLOR]:santa2:  [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies, tis the season---t_o watch your bank accounts and credit cards_.  Someone helped themselves to items from Sephora, on my dime.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I spent the better part of the morning on the phone with my bank, canceling cards and getting new ones.[/COLOR]


Oh no, Meddy, that's awful! People can be so horrid sometimes.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF] Spoken like a true southern bell and proper lady!!![/COLOR]


You know it! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Oooo.... Peaky Blinders is good! Only on episode 2,but I'm totally into it already.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oooo.... Peaky Blinders is good! Only on episode 2,but I'm totally into it already.


  I'm in the second season. Its good!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm in the second season. Its good!!!


I'm really liking it so far, can't wait to get further into it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oooo.... Peaky Blinders is good! Only on episode 2,but I'm totally into it already.


Love that show...waiting on season 3 now lol You need to see Wentworth too oke:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think you should!


    ....and I'll have to eat it fast before it melts. Oh and maybe dark chocolate sauce will slow the melting


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that show...waiting on season 3 now lol You need to see Wentworth too oke:


I think that's in my queue already.  I might watch it when I'm done with peaky blinders. Cillian Murphy sounds exactly like FP. *swoon* :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   ....and I'll have to eat it fast before it melts. Oh and maybe dark chocolate sauce will slow the melting:haha: [/COLOR]


Sounds divine! I wish I had ice cream now.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think that's in my queue already. I might watch it when I'm done with peaky blinders. Cillian Murphy sounds exactly like FP. *swoon*


  I love his voice in that show...my goodness SWOONTASTIC!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds divine! I wish I had ice cream now. Lol


 You started this whole thing-----had us all talking about and wanting ice cream!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You started this whole thing-----had us all talking about and wanting ice cream![/COLOR]


  Hello my friend  Ice cream ? It is a bit too cold but youghourt Ice cream I wish I had some !  I hope you are well, I cannot use my mail box in fact I Have around 2000 mails and I do not know How to put most of them into the dustbin It is over load and well I will try and fix It tomorrow Windows 7 is better than Windows 8 they say oh yes but I don't know what to do with all those mails now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2014)

H





NaomiH said:


> Sounds divine! I wish I had ice cream now.  Lol[/quote  Hello Naomie How are you ? I am not posting a lot at the moment I know . I am moving slowly and sleeping a lot . That is why I can't catch Up now !


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love his voice in that show...my goodness SWOONTASTIC!


  Hello Dolly   Man candy is not very far^^ as always ,  I hope you are well  as for me well exhausted but ok.  Lol swoontastic but who by the way ?


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 10, 2014)

Lately, there has been no collections to stalk. I miss the stalking party with the mancandies!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love his voice in that show...my goodness SWOONTASTIC!


Very swoontastic


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Dominique!  I'm doing okay I suppose,thank you.  I hope you've been doing well.  :hug: 





Dominique33 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You started this whole thing-----had us all talking about and wanting ice cream![/COLOR]


I know! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Lately, there has been no collections to stalk. I miss the stalking party with the mancandies!!!


I miss the stalking parties too, too bad all the upcoming collections are full of lame.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Dolly   Man candy is not very far^^ as always ,  I hope you are well  as for me well exhausted but ok.  Lol swoontastic but who by the way ?


Hello Domi  Cillian Murphy has a swoontastic voice lol I am ok...very tired lately and idk why. I hope you are well?  





charismafulltv said:


> Lately, there has been no collections to stalk. I miss the stalking party with the mancandies!!!


I miss those days too     





NaomiH said:


> Very swoontastic


Tom Hardy in Peaky Blinders is :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello Domi  Cillian Murphy has a swoontastic voice lol I am ok...very tired lately and idk why. I hope you are well? I miss those days too  Tom Hardy in Peaky Blinders is :thud:


Is he in this? I don't think I've seen him yet unless I missed him during one of my Cillian swoonfests.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Is he in this? I don't think I've seen him yet unless I kissed him during one of my Cillian swoonfests.  Lol


He is in season 2 and :yum: lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He is in season 2 and :yum: lol


I'll have to keep an eye out for him once I'm on season two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>







Dear friend.  That's exactly what I said ...at first. 



It's snowing ang I'm drinking tea for now!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for him once I'm on season two.


He acts all crazy lol....


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I know!






I scream, you scream...we all scream for ice cream


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds divine! I wish I had ice cream now. Lol


 





   Me too!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I miss the stalking parties too, too bad all the upcoming collections are full of lame.


 The Mac Spring 2015 ones look interesting!


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I understand.  Fingers crossed that you find great homes for them.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]PSA!!  [/COLOR]:santa2:  [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies, tis the season---t_o watch your bank accounts and credit cards_.  Someone helped themselves to items from Sephora, on my dime.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I spent the better part of the morning on the phone with my bank, canceling cards and getting new ones.[/COLOR]


  Thank you. Oh that is horrible to hear. Lucky you noticed those charges quickly. What assholes.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok, I need to vent...

  So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long. 

  Well, tonight I was checking Facebook (which I'm rarely on) and one of his friends (who I guess I forgot to delete in this whole cutting ties thing) liked my profile picture. I, stupidly, went to his page and then started looking at my ex-friend (Tom's) page. I saw that he had cooked Thanksgiving for his girlfriend (no issues there) and someone who really hurt me in the past. I know I cut ties with him and honestly, I blame him for it. I can't tell him who he can and can't hang out with - but I guess the saying goes "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" ? It really bothered me that he was sitting down having a meal with someone that he knows hurt my feelings... someone that he really doesn't have any ties to except through me. 

  I just needed to get that off my chest. I get that I have no right saying who he can hang out with, especially since I completely cut ties. Either he never noticed or if he did he never said anything about it. I've never been good at letting things go and I always remember what happens or what was said. (On the flip side it means my memory is really good and that's why I'm good at accounting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


  Okay... vent session over!! 
  Thanks for reading / listening / glancing over it <3


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ok, I need to vent...  So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long.   Well, tonight I was checking Facebook (which I'm rarely on) and one of his friends (who I guess I forgot to delete in this whole cutting ties thing) liked my profile picture. I, stupidly, went to his page and then started looking at my ex-friend (Tom's) page. I saw that he had cooked Thanksgiving for his girlfriend (no issues there) and someone who really hurt me in the past. I know I cut ties with him and honestly, I blame him for it. I can't tell him who he can and can't hang out with - but I guess the saying goes "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" ? It really bothered me that he was sitting down having a meal with someone that he knows hurt my feelings... someone that he really doesn't have any ties to except through me.   I just needed to get that off my chest. I get that I have no right saying who he can hang out with, especially since I completely cut ties. Either he never noticed or if he did he never said anything about it. I've never been good at letting things go and I always remember what happens or what was said. (On the flip side it means my memory is really good and that's why I'm good at accounting :tip: )   Okay... vent session over!!  Thanks for reading / listening / glancing over it


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I understand how you feel <3


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ok, I need to vent...  So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long.   Well, tonight I was checking Facebook (which I'm rarely on) and one of his friends (who I guess I forgot to delete in this whole cutting ties thing) liked my profile picture. I, stupidly, went to his page and then started looking at my ex-friend (Tom's) page. I saw that he had cooked Thanksgiving for his girlfriend (no issues there) and someone who really hurt me in the past. I know I cut ties with him and honestly, I blame him for it. I can't tell him who he can and can't hang out with - but I guess the saying goes "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" ? It really bothered me that he was sitting down having a meal with someone that he knows hurt my feelings... someone that he really doesn't have any ties to except through me.   I just needed to get that off my chest. I get that I have no right saying who he can hang out with, especially since I completely cut ties. Either he never noticed or if he did he never said anything about it. I've never been good at letting things go and I always remember what happens or what was said. (On the flip side it means my memory is really good and that's why I'm good at accounting :tip: )   Okay... vent session over!!  Thanks for reading / listening / glancing over it


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Thank you. Oh that is horrible to hear. Lucky you noticed those charges quickly.* What assholes.*


    It really is pretty sickening!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ok, I need to vent...
> 
> So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long.
> 
> ...


  * This  **is from my column, '  "Meddy Says" * 
  I totally understand how you feel hurt by this.  Your feelings rest somewhere between friendship and loyalty, and 
   are totally justified.  What you don't know can often hurt you.  Shake it off and stay off of FaceBook.  
   Meddy's final words---YOU ARE FABULOUS DAWWWW--LING!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How are you ? I am not posting a lot at the moment I know . I am moving slowly and sleeping a lot . That is why I can't catch Up now !









Hugs to you Dominique!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Posting my FOTD just for the heck of it. I did a smokey eye (with naked 3) and a nude lip! Cream D' Nude, to be exact. It turned out really pretty. And I used Urban Decay's 24-7 eyeliner, love it! It goes on so dark and never smudges.


  Beautiful


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree with Meddy to stay away from Facebook. Lol. I just use it for my family if they send me messages or greetings. But a lot of my circles post are just for attention or war between families. Too much drama. IG is my fave social media!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I agree with Meddy to stay away from Facebook. Lol. I just use it for my family if they send me messages or greetings. But a lot of my circles post are just for attention or war between families. Too much drama. IG is my fave social media!


  I prefer IG too. I do not have a FB page. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I agree with Meddy to stay away from Facebook. Lol. I just use it for my family if they send me messages or greetings. But a lot of my circles post are just for attention or war between families. Too much drama. IG is my fave social media!


  I don't even have a FB acct---no bueno!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I prefer IG too. I do not have a FB page. Lol.


 I do have it for the sake of the "oldies" in my family. But I'm not active at it because  Family watches my moves like a hawk! Lol they are my number one fans as well as critics. LOL


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I prefer IG too. I do not have a FB page. Lol.


  Thanks guys <3
  Yeah FB just seems to cause trouble. Hence why I rarely go on!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks guys <3


----------



## Shars (Dec 10, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ok, I need to vent...
> 
> So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long.
> 
> ...


  Aww Mel. It's natural to feel some kind of way especially if you were the loyal friend but you know what, you made the right decision for you. It's okay to be curious but if you feel yourself slipping, cut those ties again. 

  Your last line made me laugh out loud!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Ok, I need to vent...  So over the summer I remember posting on here that I was thinking of cutting ties with a friend that I had been close with previously. We were just going downhill. I ended up cutting ties and it was a really good decision. Every once in a while I'd wonder what he was doing, but never heard from him so I didn't think about it long.   Well, tonight I was checking Facebook (which I'm rarely on) and one of his friends (who I guess I forgot to delete in this whole cutting ties thing) liked my profile picture. I, stupidly, went to his page and then started looking at my ex-friend (Tom's) page. I saw that he had cooked Thanksgiving for his girlfriend (no issues there) and someone who really hurt me in the past. I know I cut ties with him and honestly, I blame him for it. I can't tell him who he can and can't hang out with - but I guess the saying goes "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" ? It really bothered me that he was sitting down having a meal with someone that he knows hurt my feelings... someone that he really doesn't have any ties to except through me.   I just needed to get that off my chest. I get that I have no right saying who he can hang out with, especially since I completely cut ties. Either he never noticed or if he did he never said anything about it. I've never been good at letting things go and I always remember what happens or what was said. (On the flip side it means my memory is really good and that's why I'm good at accounting :tip: )   Okay... vent session over!!  Thanks for reading / listening / glancing over it


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 11, 2014)

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Have a great day everyone!!!


You too WD :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 11, 2014)

Shars said:


> Aww Mel. It's natural to feel some kind of way especially if you were the loyal friend but you know what, you made the right decision for you. It's okay to be curious but if you feel yourself slipping, cut those ties again.   Your last line made me laugh out loud! :lmao:


 Hey, you gotta stay positive right?! Thanks :hug:  





walkingdead said:


> Mel-- I remember this guy.  I would of felt the same way even thought tied were cut but it still hurts.  I deleted my FB account a along time ago. Too much information on people I really didn't care about.  Don't think about him and enjoy the holiday season with the people you love.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

​Hello Everyone.  Hope you're all having a great day.  Meddy is off to the dentist


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]​Hello Everyone.  Hope you're all having a great day.  Meddy is off to the dentist[/COLOR]


 Have a wonderful day Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> The Mac Spring 2015 ones look interesting!


Philip Treacy might be a good one, but I've learned over the last year that getting too excited about a new MAC collection usually leads to more disappointment than excitement so I'll remain skeptical.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]​Hello Everyone.  Hope you're all having a great day.  Meddy is off to the dentist[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy  I hope you're appt goes well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Philip Treacy might be a good one, but I've learned over the last year that getting too excited about a new MAC collection usually leads to more disappointment than excitement so I'll remain skeptical. Lol


 The lipstick on the 3rd pic looks interesting. I hope it's matte.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Have a great day everyone!!!


You too WD! :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 11, 2014)

Any of you girls with the Too Faced new chocolate bar? It's a skip for me


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2014)

Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


 This is awful Shontay! I'm so sorry. I know there's a breach on Sony and Playstation.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls with the Too Faced new chocolate bar? It's a skip for me


  At first I was but now that I've seen swatches I'm unsure.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


  Sorry to hear. These people have no shame!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2014)

OMG Shontay, that's horrible! I'm so sorry that happened to you. :hug: 





shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


----------



## jenise (Dec 11, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Have a great day everyone!!!


 You too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]​Hello Everyone.  Hope you're all having a great day.  Meddy is off to the dentist[/COLOR]


Safe Journeys meddy!   





shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


That is just awful Shontay!


----------



## Shars (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. I just want to break something right now.


  That is crazy! That sounds more like your bank has a security issue than you do. Make sure you have adblock plus installed and that your internet security settings are turned up because you may have a tracker or something on your computer or from a website you visit which records keystrokes or something else like that - information which hackers and scammers use to steal your identity etc. One random time is put down to coincidence, but three times in one year.... no girl. I would be switching banks!

  I myself am dealing with a suspected fraud - this time mail fraud. I ordered a set of brushes from the German brand Zoeva back in November. Their customer service is par excellence and they shipped out the package super quickly and it arrived in the US by DHL in like 2 days. Here starts the drama. DHL transferred the package to USPS for local delivery which was taking ages!!! The last tracking update I had was the day after Thanksgiving and it said that my package left the city next to my sister's city (the delivery city) assumingly to be delivered that day or the next. Two weeks later and NADA! I have been calling USPS, the local post office, everybody and their mama and no one can find my package! I am so upset as I was looking forward to getting the brushes and a friend and I ordered together to split the delivery fee. These were supposed to be our Christmas gifts - $250 in beautiful Rose gold brushes. Now I have to try to make a claim but because of international postal laws, the sender has to make the claim since the item was shipped from an international location. *huge sigh*


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shars said:


> That is crazy! That sounds more like your bank has a security issue than you do. Make sure you have adblock plus installed and that your internet security settings are turned up because you may have a tracker or something on your computer or from a website you visit which records keystrokes or something else like that - information which hackers and scammers use to steal your identity etc. One random time is put down to coincidence, but three times in one year.... no girl. I would be switching banks!  I myself am dealing with a suspected fraud - this time mail fraud. I ordered a set of brushes from the German brand Zoeva back in November. Their customer service is par excellence and they shipped out the package super quickly and it arrived in the US by DHL in like 2 days. Here starts the drama. DHL transferred the package to USPS for local delivery which was taking ages!!! The last tracking update I had was the day after Thanksgiving and it said that my package left the city next to my sister's city (the delivery city) assumingly to be delivered that day or the next. Two weeks later and NADA! I have been calling USPS, the local post office, everybody and their mama and no one can find my package! I am so upset as I was looking forward to getting the brushes and a friend and I ordered together to split the delivery fee. These were supposed to be our Christmas gifts - $250 in beautiful Rose gold brushes. Now I have to try to make a claim but because of international postal laws, the sender has to make the claim since the item was shipped from an international location. *huge sigh* :thud:


  Whoa. That's terrible. I was thinking about getting Zoeva brushes either for Christmas or my birthday, which is next month. I hate when things are transferred to USPS because my mailman is a crackhead, but I usually get my stuff anyway. Just reading about your problem makes me uneasy, though and that Zoeva shipping doesn't help ease my mind at all.   I was considering switching banks, but the one I'm with is so easy to get to. There's a branch everywhere. I'm going to get a new card tomorrow and do what you suggested by turning up my internet security and I've already changed all kinds of passwords. If it happens again, I will have to switch.


----------



## Shars (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was considering switching banks, but the one I'm with is so easy to get to. There's a branch everywhere. I'm going to get a new card tomorrow and do what you suggested by turning up my internet security and I've already changed all kinds of passwords. If it happens again, I will have to switch.


  Yeah, definitely monitor it. I hope this time was the last time your cards get hacked.

  I wouldn't let it put you off too much from trying Zoeva but I will definitely reserve my judgment until it's all resolved. The only good thing is that USPS' CS reps have been more than helpful in trying to help. *sigh*


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shars said:


> Yeah, definitely monitor it. I hope this time was the last time your cards get hacked.  I wouldn't let it put you off too much from trying Zoeva but I will definitely reserve my judgment until it's all resolved. The only good thing is that USPS' CS reps have been more than helpful in trying to help. *sigh*


  I hope you get your stuff soon. It hasn't turned me off, but it has made me drag my feet. I'm obsessed with everything rose gold, so I think I will end up with some of those brushes eventually. I'll probably wait until the new year, though because mail is about to be a bitch until then.


----------



## Shars (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope you get your stuff soon. It hasn't turned me off, but it has made me drag my feet. I'm obsessed with everything rose gold, so I think I will end up with some of those brushes eventually. I'll probably wait until the new year, though because mail is about to be a bitch until then.


  Thanks! I hope so too. The rose gold is just gorgeous. Tell me about this mail madness. It is ridiculous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hi there Naomi



It was just a regular cleaning and checkup



​no cavities or issues.  I'll have a bright smile 
   for Santa


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Have a wonderful day Meddy!


 Thanks C----you have a great day too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Allow me to rant b/c we were talking about this yesterday (was it in this thread?): Credit card fraud. My God, I just checked my account and someone just put 4 charges on my card for over $100 on internet games. I am too through. Just shut down my card. This is like the 3rd time in one year for me after going years w/o fraud problems. I am fed up. Now I have to go to my bank tomorrow to get a new card and learn a new account number after just getting this card about 4 months ago. I really have to take a look at myself and see what I'm doing wrong b/c clearly I am making myself an easy target somehow. *I just want to break something right now.*


 OMG....we were just talking about this yesterday!!!  I'm so sorry this happened to you....again!  You're not doing 
  anything wrong.  If a site that you used gets hacked, you're openly exposed to dishonest people.  Some time ago 
  either my E-mail acct or Amazon's web site was hacked...I tend to think it was E-mail.  Someone ordered a gift 
  card >$200.  The confirmation for the purchase came to my E-mail and I immediately called Amazon, and they 
  stopped the transaction.  The thieves had even written a Thank You note like it had come from me.

  I hate that this inconveniences us---I memorized my long assed card number too because I've had it for at least 
  20 years.  That's annoying in and of itself.  The fact that someone attempts to steal from you warrants a good 
  rant! _ Don't break anything that you really like a lot!!!_


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> This is awful Shontay! I'm so sorry. I know there's a breach on Sony and Playstation.


   Remember it was JCPenney, Home Depot, Neiman Marcus and a few other stores not too long ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shars said:


> That is crazy! That sounds more like your bank has a security issue than you do. Make sure you have adblock plus installed and that your internet security settings are turned up because you may have a tracker or something on your computer or from a website you visit which records keystrokes or something else like that - information which hackers and scammers use to steal your identity etc. One random time is put down to coincidence, but three times in one year.... no girl. I would be switching banks!
> 
> I myself am dealing with a suspected fraud - this time mail fraud. I ordered a set of brushes from the German brand Zoeva back in November. Their customer service is par excellence and they shipped out the package super quickly and it arrived in the US by DHL in like 2 days. Here starts the drama. DHL transferred the package to USPS for local delivery which was taking ages!!! The last tracking update I had was the day after Thanksgiving and it said that my package left the city next to my sister's city (the delivery city) assumingly to be delivered that day or the next. Two weeks later and NADA! I have been calling USPS, the local post office, everybody and their mama and no one can find my package! I am so upset as I was looking forward to getting the brushes and a friend and I ordered together to split the delivery fee. These were supposed to be our Christmas gifts - $250 in beautiful Rose gold brushes. Now I have to try to make a claim but because of international postal laws, the sender has to make the claim since the item was shipped from an international location. *huge sigh*


    OMG Shars,  That is awful.  I've had things _significantly_ delayed once they reached USPS, only to turn up weeks later.  In your case, I would keep bugging them, or
   even go there with all of your documentation, if it's within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/wfAn1kvY2U/  Love her and I'll be watching ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love her and I'll be watching


  Oh how cool is that!!!  I'm happy for her!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG....we were just talking about this yesterday!!!  I'm so sorry this happened to you....again!  You're not doing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  anything wrong.  If a site that you used gets hacked, you're openly exposed[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to dishonest people.  Some time ago[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  either my E-mail acct or Amazon's web site was hacked...I tend to think it was E-mail.  Someone ordered a gift[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  card >$200.  The confirmation for the purchase [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]came [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to my E-mail and I immediately called Amazon, and they[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  stopped the transaction.  The thieves had even written a Thank You note like it had come from me.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I hate that this inconveniences us---I memorized my long assed card number too because I've had it for at least[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  20 years.  That's annoying in and of itself.  The fact that someone attempts to steal from [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you warrants a good[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  rant! _ Don't break anything that you really like a lot!!!_[/COLOR]


 That's so tacky of them to send a thank u note!  





Dolly Snow said:


> http://instagram.com/p/wfAn1kvY2U/  Love her and I'll be watching ompom:


 This is truly inspiring!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> This is truly inspiring!


   I think the perps were trying to make it seem like a real purchase and not theft.


----------



## Shars (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Shars,  That is awful.  I've had things _significantly_ delayed once they reached USPS, only to turn up weeks later.  In your case, I would keep bugging them, or
> even go there with all of your documentation, if it's within a reasonable distance.


  Hopefully it does turn up but I doubt it will be soon given the extra mail traffic from Black Friday, Cyber Monday and now Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The postmaster general from the local post office says he will keep looking out for it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> That's so tacky of them to send a thank u note! This is truly inspiring!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh how cool is that!!!  I'm happy for her!!!![/COLOR]


She is a good person...I'm happy for her too


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hopefully it does turn up but I doubt it will be soon given the extra mail traffic from Black Friday, Cyber Monday and now Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I sure hope so too Shar.  Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello everyone...I hope you all have an amazing day and weekend!

  I've been good and not on too much, but things have settled down here.
  How are all of you?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello everyone...I hope you all have an amazing day and weekend!  I've been good and not on too much, but things have settled down here. How are all of you?


  Hi Dolly, hope you have an amazing and enjoyable weekend as well. :hug:  I got a punch of packages last night, well a bunch = 2, but I had also gone to Sephora and Lush after work for "retail therapy"  My Nordstrom order came with the Burberry gold quad. The eye shadows are beautiful but I'm a little bummed that its not a warmer palette. (Nordstrom likes to take a while to ship to me, I feel like I ordered this two weeks ago!! :haha: )   Tonight I'll posy swatches on the Too Faced thread of the semi sweet in comparison to the original.    Hope you guys have a good one!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello everyone...I hope you all have an amazing day and weekend!
> 
> I've been good and not on too much, but things have settled down here.
> How are all of you?
> ...


  OOOH... lush!
  What did u get there? I love love lush so much, I've been enjoying the popcorn scrub lately, and one of their new holiday body washes, a red one. So awesome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hi Dolly, hope you have an amazing and enjoyable weekend as well. :hug:  I got a punch of packages last night, well a bunch = 2, but I had also gone to Sephora and Lush after work for "retail therapy"  My Nordstrom order came with the Burberry gold quad. The eye shadows are beautiful but I'm a little bummed that its not a warmer palette. (Nordstrom likes to take a while to ship to me, I feel like I ordered this two weeks ago!! :haha: )   Tonight I'll posy swatches on the Too Faced thread of the semi sweet in comparison to the original.    Hope you guys have a good one!!


I saw that you bought the semi sweet palette and am anticipating your comparison swatches! Wow babe sounds like you really hauled some goodies. What did you pick up at lush? The Christmas items? I need to buy from them already lol  





v0ltagekid said:


> I love her spirit, she's so genuine! I will be watching that for sure!   Hi Dolly! I hope u have a great weekend!    OOOH... lush! What did u get there? I love love lush so much, I've been enjoying the popcorn scrub lately, and one of their new holiday body washes, a red one. So awesome.


Haha was just asking the same thing....are the lip scrubs really good? I'm always looking for a new lip scrub.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

@mel33t Mel check out the nars spring thread!! :yaay:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello everyone...I hope you all have an amazing day and weekend!
> 
> I've been good and not on too much, but things have settled down here.
> How are all of you?






Dolly.  Likewise, I hop you and all of #TEAMBUYITALL have a great day & weekend!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t Mel check out the nars spring thread!!


 That's just mean Vee!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's just mean Vee!!![/COLOR]:lol:


 :lol: spreading love this weekend!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> spreading love this weekend!!






I love when you spread love...my wallet,----------------not so much!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t Mel check out the nars spring thread!! :yaay:


 Oh no! Why I got into that thread


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! Why I got into that thread


 :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t Mel check out the nars spring thread!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t Mel check out the nars spring thread!! :yaay:


  ... I have a feeling I shouldn't...   Hello, lover :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love when you spread love...*my wallet*,----------------not so much!!


  He never likes me whatever I do


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

Candle sale going on at Bath and Body works.....$8 candles ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> He never likes me whatever I do


    The struggle is real....he just needs to understand that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Candle sale going on at Bath and Body works.....$8 candles


    Oh now you're spreading all kinds of love!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh now you're spreading all kinds of love!!!![/COLOR]:kiss:


:wink: of course


----------



## jenise (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Candle sale going on at Bath and Body works.....$8 candles ompom:


 YAy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

jenise said:


> YAy!!


It is today only..so get them while you can oke:


----------



## jenise (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is today only..so get them while you can oke:


 Yessss and its pay day!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love her spirit, she's so genuine! I will be watching that for sure!
> 
> 
> Hi Dolly!
> ...


 

  Busy Busy Busy Mel :sigh:
  I hadn't been to LUSH in over like eight months... so I went a weee bit crazy. 
  I purhased Let the Good Times Roll face cleanser which is heaven, Oatifix fresh face mask, and Celebrate hand and body lotion. It's orange-y and spicy on me. It smells like the holiday season. I also picked up a shampoo and conditioner from them since I have one use left of my current conditioner and have a few uses left of my shampoo. I picked up American Cream conditioner and Rehab shampoo. I'm hoping I like it. The last time I was at LUSH I purchased Roots which I loved! I also got some bath bombs as gifts for my girlfriends.  


  How was your guys day??


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Busy Busy Busy Mel :sigh: I hadn't been to LUSH in over like eight months... so I went a weee bit crazy.  I purhased Let the Good Times Roll face cleanser which is heaven, Oatifix fresh face mask, and Celebrate hand and body lotion. It's orange-y and spicy on me. It smells like the holiday season. I also picked up a shampoo and conditioner from them since I have one use left of my current conditioner and have a few uses left of my shampoo. I picked up American Cream conditioner and Rehab shampoo. I'm hoping I like it. The last time I was at LUSH I purchased Roots which I loved! I also got some bath bombs as gifts for my girlfriends.     How was your guys day??


  Let the Good Times Roll is the only thing I use to clean my face. Been using it for a year now. Oatifix is pretty good, too but I can't stay committed to using it they way it's supposed to be used. I usually stock up on the Rose Jam shower gel for the holidays. I gotta go in and get some more bottles because I have two bottles that expire in February. I love that stuff.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Let the Good Times Roll is the only thing I use to clean my face. Been using it for a year now. Oatifix is pretty good, too but I can't stay committed to using it they way it's supposed to be used. I usually stock up on the Rose Jam shower gel for the holidays. I gotta go in and get some more bottles because I have two bottles that expire in February. I love that stuff.


  Yeah, Oatifix isn't my favorite, but it's been really cold and windy here and that really calms my skin down. I love Let the Good Times Roll, I'm so glad they made it permanent!! I'll have to check out Rose Jam next time I'm in there!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah, Oatifix isn't my favorite, but it's been really cold and windy here and that really calms my skin down. I love Let the Good Times Roll, I'm so glad they made it permanent!! I'll have to check out Rose Jam next time I'm in there!


  Oatifix definitely gets the job done, but I didn't feel it was a necessary step for me, so I ditched it. Definitely get that Rose Jam. You'll just want to sit there and sniff it like a crazy person.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Busy Busy Busy Mel :sigh: I hadn't been to LUSH in over like eight months... so I went a weee bit crazy.  I purhased Let the Good Times Roll face cleanser which is heaven, Oatifix fresh face mask, and Celebrate hand and body lotion. It's orange-y and spicy on me. It smells like the holiday season. I also picked up a shampoo and conditioner from them since I have one use left of my current conditioner and have a few uses left of my shampoo. I picked up American Cream conditioner and Rehab shampoo. I'm hoping I like it. The last time I was at LUSH I purchased Roots which I loved! I also got some bath bombs as gifts for my girlfriends.     How was your guys day??


Sounds great! I've always wanted to try lush. Especially during the holiday season. This last week could have been better for me...we had some issues at home. That ended up leading us to my nieces school...but it is settled for now.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That ended up leading us to my nieces school...but it is settled for now.


  You definitely should. They're a bit pricey though but I think the holiday sets are the best to buy because you get to try a lot for your money. 

  I'm sorry your week was rough. I'm glad things are settled and you get a second to breathe now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> of course


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> You definitely should. They're a bit pricey though but I think the holiday sets are the best to buy because you get to try a lot for your money.   I'm sorry your week was rough. I'm glad things are settled and you get a second to breathe now.


I will be looking into them..gift/holiday sets?! I had no idea they made sets lol thank you for the info! Thank you babe...I am glad it is over for now. I am ready to relax on the weekend..hope your weeekend is great


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oatifix definitely gets the job done, but I didn't feel it was a necessary step for me, so I ditched it. Definitely get that Rose Jam. *You'll just want to sit there and sniff it like a crazy person.*






I like your new Avi Lady Shontay---did you do something different to your hair, which is always fab BTW??


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you babe...I am glad it is over for now. I am ready to relax on the weekend..hope your weeekend is great


  http://www.lushusa.com/Golden-Wonder/05452,en_US,pd.html#start=1

  http://www.lushusa.com/Little-Ro%27s-Flowers/05477,en_US,pd.html#start=5&sz=24

  Some of them are quite expensive, but it's a good way to try the brand.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> http://www.lushusa.com/Golden-Wonder/05452,en_US,pd.html#start=1 http://www.lushusa.com/Little-Ro's-Flowers/05477,en_US,pd.html#start=5&sz=24  Some of them are quite expensive, but it's a good way to try the brand.


Thank you mel!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That ended up leading us to my nieces school...but it is settled for now.


  I think I'm the only person not a fan of Lush. Overpriced, stinky stuff in my opinion. LOL

  Sorry you had a rough week Doll. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I'm the only person not a fan of Lush. Overpriced, stinky stuff in my opinion. LOL  Sorry you had a rough week Doll. Hope it gets better.


Lol haha :lol: And it has babe :hug: how is your week going?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And it has babe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not bad, just got back from my niece Christmas pageant, haha, so funny, all the little kids running around, each class was dressed up as a camel(her class), cows, stars, angels, and the oldest Mary/Joseph/Wise Men etc. It was cute. Thankfully the rain stopped, yesterday it rained for 24 hours straight.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I'm the only person not a fan of Lush. Overpriced, stinky stuff in my opinion. LOL
> 
> Sorry you had a rough week Doll. Hope it gets better.


  Some of there stuff is stinky! 

  I purchased their sea salt spray a year or so ago and I remember using it. I walked into work and everyone was like "what is that smell?" "ugh i'm going to be sick". Thankfully I have a nice work friend who told me my hair smelled rancid. Ahhh life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Not bad, just got back from my niece Christmas pageant, haha, so funny, all the little kids running around, each class was dressed up as a camel(her class), cows, stars, angels, and the oldest Mary/Joseph/Wise Men etc. It was cute. Thankfully the rain stopped, yesterday it rained for 24 hours straight. :sigh:


Haha aww so cute. Was it just the absolute cutest?  It was raining today too...I'm glad it finally stopped, we did a letter to santa for my youngest niece...she was so excited. She wrote it all out herself lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was raining today too...I'm glad it finally stopped, we did a letter to santa for my youngest niece...she was so excited. She wrote it all out herself lol


  So cute, all the kids, you could tell when they all really knew the parts because they would sing SUPER loud hahaha. Yeah I wonder how much of the rain traveled down south. We have had so much rain the last couple weeks its CRAZY. 5-7 inches just yesterday alone! We still need to do the letter to Santa, she did get to see Santa last weekend though.

  So I saw NARS was on sale at Nordie's, why can't the one lippie I want be sold there? Urgh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So cute, all the kids, you could tell when they all really knew the parts because they would sing SUPER loud hahaha. Yeah I wonder how much of the rain traveled down south. We have had so much rain the last couple weeks its CRAZY. 5-7 inches just yesterday alone! We still need to do the letter to Santa, she did get to see Santa last weekend though.  So I saw NARS was on sale at Nordie's, why can't the one lippie I want be sold there? Urgh.


Haha adorable!  I don't mind the rain, I wish we'd get more..hopefully over the weekend more rolls in. Whoa that is a lot of rain for one day. Which lippie are you looking for? I'm excited they are on sale, but upset too....I can't buy a damn thing yet :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which lippie are you looking for? I'm excited they are on sale, but upset too....I can't buy a damn thing yet


  Yeah I don't mind rain, we really need it, but so much in one day is kind of overwhelming, even in one week that's a lot. They were canceling schools worried about flooding and stuff.

  Vivien, stupid NARS cancelled it from my sale order even though it was available on the site when I ordered. And it's not available at other stores. :-/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> *I think I'm the only person not a fan of Lush. Overpriced, stinky stuff in my opinion*. LOL
> 
> Sorry you had a rough week Doll. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I don't mind rain, we really need it, but so much in one day is kind of overwhelming, even in one week that's a lot. They were canceling schools worried about flooding and stuff.
> 
> *Vivien, stupid NARS cancelled it from my sale order even though it was available on the site when I ordered.* And it's not available at other stores. :-/


  That happened to me too...so over it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I don't mind rain, we really need it, but so much in one day is kind of overwhelming, even in one week that's a lot. They were canceling schools worried about flooding and stuff.  Vivien, stupid NARS cancelled it from my sale order even though it was available on the site when I ordered. And it's not available at other stores. :-/


I agree, it can be overwhelming. Wow it must have been bad if they started canceling schools. Well that sucks, did they say it was out of stock? They should have kept the order valid and filled it when it became available.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well that sucks, did they say it was out of stock? They should have kept the order valid and filled it when it became available.


  Yeah I think they were being a little overzealous withe the canceling in some areas, but you know, haha.

  That's the thing, I placed my order, got the email which included both lipsticks on it, then the shipping confirmation, I got the package and inside was the ONE lipstick with the packing slip, and the slip had both lipsticks on it, but only had a check mark next to LIV being inside. Absolutely no email or anything saying it was cancelled. I had to go into my NARS account and see that it was out of stock, and they didn't charge me for it. If you aren't going to inform someone you cancelled their item then you better damn well keep the order open until you can fill it when it's back in stock. What kind of customer service is that??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I think they were being a little overzealous withe the canceling in some areas, but you know, haha.  That's the thing, I placed my order, got the email which included both lipsticks on it, then the shipping confirmation, I got the package and inside was the ONE lipstick with the packing slip, and the slip had both lipsticks on it, but only had a check mark next to LIV being inside. Absolutely no email or anything saying it was cancelled. I had to go into my NARS account and see that it was out of stock, and they didn't charge me for it. If you aren't going to inform someone you cancelled their item then you better damn well keep the order open until you can fill it when it's back in stock. What kind of customer service is that??


Geez well that's awful. They didn't even inform you or nothing. I mean that is terrible CS, absolutely! That would have sent me ape, to think I am getting the item and then to find out I'm not..ugh awful! You may have better luck ordering from a Nars boutique. They are nice and very accommodating.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I'm the only person not a fan of Lush. Overpriced, stinky stuff in my opinion. LOL  Sorry you had a rough week Doll. Hope it gets better.


  You are not alone. I am not a fan of Lush either.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I like your new Avi Lady Shontay---did you do something different to your hair, which is always fab BTW??[/COLOR]


  Thanks lady :kiss:. I decided to put some waves in it instead of just finger combing and keep it moving. You know, actual effort. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls with the Too Faced new chocolate bar? It's a skip for me


When my husband saw it he was not impressed. This morning we were watching a YT video of someone swatching it and doing a tutorial and afterwards he said he liked it. I'm on the fence. He said to go ahead and buy it but I don't know....I'm kinda tired of neutral palettes and been loving deep, rich jewel toned shades as of lately.


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> When my husband saw it he was not impressed. This morning we were watching a YT video of someone swatching it and doing a tutorial and afterwards he said he liked it. I'm on the fence. He said to go ahead and buy it but I don't know....I'm kinda tired of neutral palettes and been loving deep, rich jewel toned shades as of lately.


  Aww your hubby watches youtube beauty videos with you? lol. He sounds like a keeper haha.

  I had the same impression though. I saw the palette and was like "Meh!". Then I saw swatches of it on a WOC and it looked more interesting. I think I'm still going to pass. I have two TF palettes that I don't show enough love as it is even though I do love them.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> Aww your hubby watches youtube beauty videos with you? lol. He sounds like a keeper haha.  I had the same impression though. I saw the palette and was like "Meh!". Then I saw swatches of it on a WOC and it looked more interesting. I think I'm still going to pass. I have two TF palettes that I don't show enough love as it is even though I do love them.





beautyjunkie12 said:


> When my husband saw it he was not impressed. This morning we were watching a YT video of someone swatching it and doing a tutorial and afterwards he said he liked it. I'm on the fence. He said to go ahead and buy it but I don't know....I'm kinda tired of neutral palettes and been loving deep, rich jewel toned shades as of lately.


  I picked it up. I like it. Some shades definitely suck. The blue color isn't a pigmented and my biggest problem is pink sugar which is a super glittery shade. I posted swatches in the Too Faced thread. I love neutral palettes so this was a no brianer for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

What is everyone's plans for today?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm a ball of excitement, listening to an audiobook. Never tried one before, but I can never carve out the time to read anymore. This way I can multitask. I'm trying not to think about the fact that if I sat down to read I can get through it in less time it takes to listen, but whatever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm a ball of excitement, listening to an audiobook. Never tried one before, but I can never carve out the time to read anymore. This way I can multitask. I'm trying not to think about the fact that if I sat down to read I can get through it in less time it takes to listen, but whatever.


  I've never listened to an audiobook...but I am guessing it is basically like in school when the teacher would read the novel aloud lol
  Yea you could get through it in less time but then you'd still have what you are multitasking while listening to do after, so really it is a win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  well that is how I see it


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> When my husband saw it he was not impressed. This morning we were watching a YT video of someone swatching it and doing a tutorial and afterwards he said he liked it. I'm on the fence. He said to go ahead and buy it but I don't know....I'm kinda tired of neutral palettes and been loving deep, rich jewel toned shades as of lately.


   I'm somewhat embarrassed by the number of neutral palettes in my stash.  I pulled one out today that I've had for quite sometime, that I've never worn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dior Montaigne.  
  Well I'm wearing it today so I can get off the neutral-palette-hoarder list.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm a ball of excitement, listening to an audiobook. Never tried one before, but I can never carve out the time to read anymore. This way I can multitask. I'm trying not to think about the fact that if I sat down to read I can get through it in less time it takes to listen, but whatever.


   What book are you listening to Shontay?  I tried doing that once but I'm too easily distracted....not disciplined enough I suppose.  I found myself doing other things.  
  I have to park my butt, book in hand or it's futile.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi there Dolly.  I'm decorating the tree...I'm on a break. 



 It's a very laborious thing because I have to place everything just so.  I enjoy though.
​What ar you up to???


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've never listened to an audiobook...but I am guessing it is basically like in school when the teacher would read the novel aloud lol Yea you could get through it in less time but then you'd still have what you are multitasking while listening to do after, so really it is a win :cheer:  well that is how I see it :haha:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  What book are you listening to Shontay?  I tried doing that once but I'm too easily distracted....not disciplined enough I suppose.  I found myself doing other things.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I have to park my butt, book in[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] hand or it's futile.[/COLOR]


  I'm trying Gone Girl again. When we talked about the movie I mentioned I tried reading the book when it first came out. I didn't take to it in the first couple of chapters. I'm about 4 hours into the audiobook and it's much, much better. I don't think I like the written format: diary entries. It was pissing me off. It's a much easier listen. :lol:   I listen to a lot of podcasts, radio/sports radio/pop culture, so I am a disciplined listener. Now I can lay down, clean up or stuff my face and still get through the book. :flower:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I listen to a lot of podcasts, radio/sports radio/pop culture, so I am a disciplined listener. *Now I can lay down, clean up or stuff my face and still get through the book.*






Oh lord you crack me up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must have a touch of ADHD now.  At one time I was reading a book/week, in excess of 400 pgs each.  Now I can't seem to sit that long.  As far as Gone Girl is concerned, I wish I hadn't read the book first.  I would like to have been in as much suspense as people who hadn't read it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh lord you crack me up:lmaoo: I must have a touch of ADHD now.  At one time I was reading a book/week, in excess of 400 pgs each.  Now I can't seem to sit that long.  As far as Gone Girl is concerned, I wish I hadn't read the book first.  I would like to have been in as much suspense as people who hadn't read it.[/COLOR]


  I just read a spoiler after I gave up on the book, so I also knew what was going to happen. Even so, I still couldn't believe it. To see it played out and then to actually see a good actress play Amy and realize how awful and actually kind of amazing she is. Plus, Ben Affleck gives me total Scott Peterson vibes and that was perfect.


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey Dolly. I'm hoping to get out of the house and go see a fashion show one of my school mates put together. I have a friend that's modelling in it as well so hopefully it will be great. What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Dolly.  I'm decorating the tree...I'm on a break.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] It's a very laborious thing because I have to place everything just so.  I enjoy though.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​What ar you up to???[/COLOR]


Decorating the tree is a joyous moment. So many memories and thoughts go into it. I hope it isn't to much and you can enjoy it Meddy.  I am making tamales for Christmas, lots of tamales :yum:   





Shars said:


> Hey Dolly. I'm hoping to get out of the house and go see a fashion show one of my school mates put together. I have a friend that's modelling in it as well so hopefully it will be great. What are you up to this weekend?


That sounds wonderful and I am sure it'll be great :hug: Making a crap ton of tamales, the family loves them.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Dolly.  I'm decorating the tree...I'm on a break.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] It's a very laborious thing because I have to place everything just so.  I enjoy though.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​What ar you up to???[/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy,  I decorated the tree and the house too with Christmas songs on  still not done .  Hope you had fun!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Decorating the tree is a joyous moment. So many memories and thoughts go into it. I hope it isn't to much and you can enjoy it Meddy.  I am making tamales for Christmas, lots of tamales :yum: That sounds wonderful and I am sure it'll be great :hug: Making a crap ton of tamales, the family loves them.


 hi Dolly! I want some-- never had them but it sound deliscious!  How much do you make?  Didn't you start making them around thanksgiving? It's beginning feeling like Christmas!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> hi Dolly! I want some-- never had them but it sound deliscious!  How much do you make?  Didn't you start making them around thanksgiving? It's beginning feeling like Christmas!


The around thanksgiving tamales were for my moms birthday....I make around uuuh 8 dozen to 9 depending on how much meat I have. That doesn't include the sweet ones I make either. Last year I made 13 dozen :thud:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The around thanksgiving tamales were for my moms birthday....I make around uuuh 8 dozen to 9 depending on how much meat I have. That doesn't include the sweet ones I make either. Last year I made 13 dozen :thud:


  Wow Dolly!  You're awesome!  How many people are coming over?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Wow Dolly!  You're awesome!  How many people are coming over?


Lol 1.....just my eldest brother


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy, I decorated the tree and the house too with Christmas songs on still not done . Hope you had fun!


 





WD.  I absolutely love decorating the house and the tree.  The dining room is decked out for Hanukkah ---beautiful cobalt blue, silver & white w/ a gorgeous menorah.  My MIL would be proud.  The family room is where the tree is and I have tons of ornaments. I've been collecting for many years...where ever we travel, we make sure to find ornaments, so their are tons of memories attached to decorating our tree.  The last thing that we'll do (that's El Hub's job) is put t he trains around the tree.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol 1.....just my eldest brother






If I had to OD on something I wouldn't mind it being tamales!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Last year I made 13 dozen


    That's more than I can wrap my brain around.  I would imagine you have a whole system and can do it in your sleep!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's more than I can wrap my brain around.  I would imagine you have a whole system and can do it in your sleep!


  When I first started, no clue what I was doing...but now I have a system and I don't like people to mess with my system haha


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I agree Dolly!  It is emotional because there are memories of those who are no longer with us, but there are fun memories too.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't think I've ever even eaten a tamale!  Kudos to you for making them.  I'll bake cookies next week for both Hanukkah & Christmas.  I make awesome Latkes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and homemade applesauce for Hanukkah dinners.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  :hello2: WD.  I absolutely love decorating the house and the tree.  The dining room is decked out for Hanukkah ---beautiful cobalt blue, silver & white w/ a gorgeous menorah.  My MIL would be proud.  The family room is where the tree is and I have tons of ornaments. I've been collecting for many years...where ever we travel, we make sure to find ornaments, so their are tons of memories attached to decorating our tree.  The last thing that we'll do (that's El Hub's job) is put t he trains around the tree.[/COLOR]


  Meddy!  Your house sounds beautiful.   Your're so right-decorating the tree is very emotional.. It can be very sad thinking about your loved ones that have gone but new memories are made.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone else got this card?  =)


----------



## jenise (Dec 13, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Anyone else got this card?  =)


 I wish lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 13, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Anyone else got this card?  =)


 Whoa niceeee!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Mayanas said:


>


  Damn, I wish!
  That is awesome amiga


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Latkes are so yummy.* Homemade applesauce, I don't think I've attempted it...is it easy or difficult?*
> 
> Hahaha he lives farther away and we never see him, except for the holidays. We send him home with a few dozen lol
> 
> When I first started, no clue what I was doing...but now I have a system and* I don't like people to mess with my system haha*


    I was so amazed at just how easy it is.  I use a stainless steel hand mill which makes it so fast and easy.
   I'm like you...leave me alone when I'm on a mission in my kitchen.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 13, 2014)

jenise said:


> I wish lol





Vineetha said:


> Whoa niceeee!!!





Dolly Snow said:


> Damn, I wish! That is awesome amiga ompom:


   Yeah =)  Its not too much but im happy jiji


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hey Dolly. I'm hoping to get out of the house and go see a fashion show one of my school mates put together. I have a friend that's modelling in it as well so hopefully it will be great. What are you up to this weekend?


 That sounds like fun Shars!  Hope you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just read a spoiler after I gave up on the book, so I also knew what was going to happen. Even so, I still couldn't believe it. To see it played out and then to actually see a good actress play Amy and realize how awful and actually kind of amazing she is. Plus, Ben Affleck gives me total Scott Peterson vibes and that was perfect.


  The fact that they enabled each other and were complicit in their mutual deviousness was particularly creepy.  
   Oh yeah---Scott Peterson _and_ Drew Peterson_._ He was the cop who was suspected of killing more than one wife 
   and was finally convicted and serving a life sentence, just like Scott.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Meddy! Your house sounds beautiful. Your're so right-decorating the tree is very emotional.. It can be very sad thinking about your loved ones that have gone but new memories are made.


   Thanks WD!  It is a special time----and as you said, time for making new memories.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mayanas said:


>


   Way to go!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I was so amazed at just how easy it is.  I use a stainless steel hand mill which makes it so fast and easy.
> I'm like you...leave me alone when I'm on a mission in my kitchen.


  I need to invest in a stainless steel hand mill.
  I'd like to make my mom applesauce, she loves it. But with how they try to preserve food these days, there is too much sugar and crap in them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> $10 is still a good amount....that is 10 towards an item you want lol
> 
> I need to invest in a stainless steel hand mill.
> I'd like to make my mom applesauce, she loves it. But with how they try to preserve food these days, there is *too much sugar and crap in them. *


  Oh I agree.  When you make it yourself you get to control the amount of sugar that you put in.  You can also use a food processor but I prefer the mill for applesauce.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 13, 2014)

When are we gonna get the spring meteorites?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I agree.  When you make it yourself you get to control the amount of sugar that you put in.  You can also use a food processor but I prefer the mill for applesauce.


  I have a food processor but I think the mill would give a better texture.


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That sounds like fun Shars!  Hope you enjoyed it!!!


  I did. My friend and I had a proper girly night out. There were loads of local designers so it was really nice to see what they put on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> I did.* My friend and I had a proper girly night out.* There were loads of local designers so it was really nice to see what they put on.


   That's so awesome Shars!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Shars said:


> Aww your hubby watches youtube beauty videos with you? lol. He sounds like a keeper haha.  I had the same impression though. I saw the palette and was like "Meh!". Then I saw swatches of it on a WOC and it looked more interesting. I think I'm still going to pass. I have two TF palettes that I don't show enough love as it is even though I do love them.


  @Shars I am going to pass too. I have Naked 1 and 3. That's enough for me. I don't wear eye MU everyday.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> When my husband saw it he was not impressed. This morning we were watching a YT video of someone swatching it and doing a tutorial and afterwards he said he liked it. I'm on the fence. He said to go ahead and buy it but I don't know....I'm kinda tired of neutral palettes and been loving deep, rich jewel toned shades as of lately.


  Forget the MU. I'm just impressed you can get your husband to sit and watch a YT video about makeup,with you. I'm not even going to pretend. I don't have that kind of power. I wish I did.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Shopping. 





Mayanas said:


> Anyone else got this card?  =)


  I did not. Lucky you amiga.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Decorating the tree is a joyous moment. So many memories and thoughts go into it. I hope it isn't to much and you can enjoy it Meddy.  I am making tamales for Christmas, lots of tamales :yum: That sounds wonderful and I am sure it'll be great :hug: Making a crap ton of tamales, the family loves them.


  I love,love, love tamales. I bet they are scrumptious.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday ladies!  What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


  Happy Sunday Charisma! 

  I'm excited for the NARS Dual Intensity e/s palette so far. 
  MAC doesn't really have anything that's wow-ing me at the moment. Other than that I haven't really been keeping up with Spring releases.

  What collections are you looking forward to?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 14, 2014)

Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner? 
  A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers. 

  I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner?  A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers.   I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple :sigh:


I've never done it, but I have seen it.  I would get it done because I like liner lol but I like to change it up with colors...not always black.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner?  A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers.   I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple :sigh:


  This older lady that I use to work with had it and one day she commented on my makeup and I was like girrrlllll your eye liner is on point everyday and she told me she got it done permanently and she told me how they did it and it freaked me out lol


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!  What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


  Hi C!  Hope you're doing well!  Like Mel- I'm excited about the Nars Dual Intensity e/s pallette.  So far that it!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday Charisma!   I'm excited for the NARS Dual Intensity e/s palette so far.  MAC doesn't really have anything that's wow-ing me at the moment. Other than that I haven't really been keeping up with Spring releases.  What collections are you looking forward to?


  Hiya Mel!  Happy Sunday!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hiya Mel! Happy Sunday!


  Hi WD! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Same. If I wore the same thing everyday, maybe I'd do it. But I like the "barley there" makeup look a lot.    I can't imagine... needles near my eyes...     Hi WD! Happy Sunday!!


The older gals my grandmother used to associate with all wanted tattooed brows and liner....they would tell me, it gets harder and harder to do their brows and liner everyday. A few of them had health issues that got in the way. They liked to look done up everyday, always ready. I see why they wanted it done.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday everyone!!!!!   





charismafulltv said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!  What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


 The dual intensity palette & guerlain spring collection!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!!!!  The dual intensity palette & guerlain spring collection!!!


Happy sunday V


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy sunday V


 :hug: Hiya D!!! What plans for Sunday??? Christmas prep or a lazy day???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya D!!! What plans for Sunday??? Christmas prep or a lazy day???


  More Christmas prep V, but I was able to relax yesterday night.
  My nieces wanted a sleepover, we kicked it in the living room. 
  What about you V?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning Ladies!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!  What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


  Happy Sunday. I am not excited about any upcoming collections but that is not a bad thing because I am going to drastically cut my makeup budget  next year.   Hi Mel, Dolly, Vee and Walkingdead. Happy holidays to you all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies!


  Good morning ma'am.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning ma'am.


 Hey Vande! Your weekend going well?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies!


  Good Morning Sassy!

  I see you nabbed Vivien


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> More Christmas prep V, but I was able to relax yesterday night. My nieces wanted a sleepover, we kicked it in the living room.  What about you V? :kiss:


 Nothing much D!! We have a kid b'day party to go to today. So I am just trying to be done with all the work for the day !!! Haha sleepover  how did it go!???


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Hey Vande! Your weekend going well?


  Hi @SassyWonder. My weekend is going well. I am off for the next three weeks. I have to go into the office on Wednesday for a Christmas lunch ( mandatory). I've been trying to redo my living room and the basement as well as plan for my bday party next month.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies!


  Good morning Sassy!!!!! 





Vandekamp said:


> Happy Sunday. I am not excited Bout any upcoming ing collections but that is not a bad thing because I am going to drastically cut my makeup budget  next year.   Hi Mel, Dolly, Vee and Walkingdead. Happy holiday to you all.


 Happy holidays to you too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Mel, Dolly, Vee and Walkingdead. Happy holidays to you all.


  Hiya Vande


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> When are we gonna get the spring meteorites?


    As soo as they're available.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just purchased a huge portion of the Chanel spring collection.  I hope it arrives by Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies!


  Hello there Sassy!!!!!  How's it going??


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a food processor but I think the mill would give a better texture.


    The mill is fun to use.  I have one that's about 10 inches in diameter and it has 3 legs that fit over a bowl which makes it super easy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> What upcoming collection/collections you are excited for?


  I'm making another list for additional items from the Chanel spring collection, but I'm definitely looking forward to Guerlain too!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello there Sassy!!!!!  How's it going??[/COLOR]


 All is well! Cleaning my house and organizing my closet today. Is it too early for wine?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The dual intensity palette &* guerlain spring collection!!*!


 *YES!!!!!!!! * My makeup twin!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> * * [COLOR=0000FF]* **YES!!!!!!!!*  My makeup twin!!![/COLOR]


 :kiss: :frenz:  yessssss


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> All is well! Cleaning my house and organizing my closet today. Is it too early for wine?!


   No!!!  It's fermented grapes---fruit is so good for you!!! 



 I just got back from a garden nursery.  We had ordered fresh wreaths for our front door & the arbor.
   I'm too tuckered out to cook...guess we need to be going out to eat!!!  All this shopping & decorating tires a girl out!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner?  A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers.   I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple :sigh:


 I'm excited with Guerlain spring meteorites, Nars blush and contour maybe, Philip treacy lip sticks if any. I got quite a bit from the Chanel Spring collection already. My co worker got perm eyeliner tattoo on the upper eye. It looks very subtle and just made her eyes look big


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 14, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Anyone else got this card?  =)


  Sure didn't, but good for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The mill is fun to use.  I have one that's about 10 inches in diameter and it has 3 legs that fit over a bowl which makes it super easy.


  I looked up milling applesauce and it looks fun


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner?
> A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers.
> 
> I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple
> ...


  I'm excited for the NARS dual intensity eyeshadow palette and their new blushes. I'm also keeping track of some of the MAC stuff coming out but MAC has soooo many collections it's ridiculous. I like to collect LE packaging so I may limit myself to one lipstick per collection and make it a colour I don't have so I'm not duping myself. Not much else is exciting me though.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy Sunday. I am not excited about any upcoming collections but that is not a bad thing because I am going to drastically cut my makeup budget  next year.   Hi Mel, Dolly, Vee and Walkingdead. Happy holidays to you all.


  Hiya Vandekamp-/ hope you're enjoying the Christmas Season


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sure didn't, but good for you!


  Hey Mandy!  How've you been?  Hope you and the hubby are doing well!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


C I am so sorry  prayers for you and your family always :hug:  May your dad be at peace now :support:


----------



## jenise (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


 I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  Aww no! I'm sooo sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I looked up milling applesauce and it looks fun


 I hope you get to try it Dolly.  Keep me posted!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  OMG sweetie I am so, so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


 I am so sorry for your loss C!! Take care.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  Charisma - lots of prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


 
  So very sorry to read that. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


   Hi Charismafulltv. I am so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. My condolences to you and your family. I will definitely keep you in prayer. :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hiya Vandekamp-/ hope you're enjoying the Christmas Season


   My plan was to do some shopping today but I never got around to it.  Oh well there is always tomorrow. How was your weekend?


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  Charisma~ I am so sorry for your loss.  Your father and your family will be in my prayers. Safe travels.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks all! We will bring my mom back in the US so that she can manage her grievance better.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2014)

It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks all! We will bring my mom back in the US so that she can manage her grievance better.


That is a good idea and smart too. Besides I am sure she'll want to be closer to you right now in this sad time :hug:   





charismafulltv said:


> It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


C don't blame yourself, please don't


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


  It's not your fault babe. That's just how life is sometimes but I'm sure he was extremely proud of you and that's what matters the most.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks all! We will bring my mom back in the US so that she can manage her grievance better.


 That's a good thing to do C---you can support each other.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


  C.  honey, you can't beat yourself up for what was beyond your control.  I suspect your dad was so, so pleased with you and proud beyond words.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


  I totally understand. Our parents mean the world to us.  I am sorry for your loss. :kiss:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's just sad to be working in healthcare and I can't save my own father and I'm on the other side of the world. I'm their only child.


  :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

Lots and lots of hugs and love to you [@]charismafulltv[/@]


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  So sorry to hear this love. I hope your flight isn't too hectic, and you get there safe.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 15, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Random... have you ever seen anyone that had their eyeliner tattoed on? Do you have tatto liner?
> A girl I went to high school with sent me a picture of hers.
> 
> I don't know if I could do it. Some days I like to go without liner, other days I like liquid, or gel, or brown or blue or purple


  I remember when my frnd 1st got her eyebrows tattoed years ago and I've wrked with a few people over the yrs that had their brows, liner or lip done. I'm like you tho, I like to have my options on different days.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for your loss!! My prayers go out to you & your family and I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 15, 2014)

I love when I get packages   =)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


>


   Me too!  Enjoy!!!  I told my hubs that I love getting packages and he offered to send me a bunch of empty boxes!!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 15, 2014)

Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow  cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Me too!  Enjoy!!!  I told my hubs that I love getting packages and he offered to send me a bunch of empty boxes!![/COLOR]


   Jaja i can send you my empty boxes too.  Sometimes i save them i dont know why jeje


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)


   Awesome haul!  How many lipsticks does it hold?  I fear I'd need way too many holders!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> *Jaja i can send you my empty boxes too*. Sometimes i save them i dont know why jeje









I told my husband and you're now his new best friend!!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I told my husband and you're now his new best friend!!!!


 





    my pleasure jaja


  wait my boxes


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow  cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)[/  Where did you get it from? I may have to get one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> 70 lipsticks maybe i need one more  for my drugstore lipsticks but i think they dont fit i have to check.
> 
> my lipstick holders was my glossy boxes
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 15, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)


  Love it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)


  omg I love this, where did u order from!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg I love this, where did u order from!


 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A3QILM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_sbeKub175NXES  I get mine off Amazon, good price!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I get mine off Amazon, good price!


  That's really nice Sassy.  I'm afraid _I'd need too many of them_ & I'd want them to fit into drawers


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I get mine off Amazon, good price!


  thank you!
  I wonder if it fits inside my alex drawer...

  Any of u own a cosmo cube? how do u like it if u do


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi ladies! I've missed you all.

  Anyone grabbing Hautecore?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all.
> 
> Anyone grabbing Hautecore?








Hello!! how are u?

  Not getting Hautecore... I won't ever use it lol
  Every day I regret not working with makeup anymore, so I can wear crazy colors. 

  R u getting it?


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hello!! how are u?
> 
> Not getting Hautecore... I won't ever use it lol
> Every day I regret not working with makeup anymore, so I can wear crazy colors.
> ...


  Probably not.  I'm tempted, but I don't know when I would wear it other than Halloween or other costume occasions.


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all.
> 
> Anyone grabbing Hautecore?


  I thought about it but it's not matte enough or opaque enough for me!

  The Fifty Shades of Grey stuff is up on Sephora as well (well they're listed as "coming soon"). I may get the blush set.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> I thought about it but it's not matte enough or opaque enough for me!
> 
> The Fifty Shades of Grey stuff is up on Sephora as well (well they're listed as "coming soon"). I may get the blush set.


  Yea, I've heard that it's not opaque enough for that so I don't want it.
  Also I prefer a deeper purple/blue lippie instead


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, I've heard that it's not opaque enough for that so I don't want it. Also I prefer a deeper purple/blue lippie instead


 I picked it up but I also heard its been reformulated.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I picked it up but I also heard its been reformulated.


  I hope it's better than before 
  definitely let me know when u get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> thank you!
> I wonder if it fits inside my alex drawer...
> 
> Any of u own a cosmo cube? how do u like it if u do


    You can take measurements and compare them to the dimensions listed on Amazon.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You can take measurements and compare them to the dimensions listed on Amazon.


  Yea I'll do it when I get home 
  thanks


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all.  Anyone grabbing Hautecore?


  I did! I regretted skipping it before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all.
> 
> Anyone grabbing Hautecore?


     I already have it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I did! I regretted skipping it before.


  Hi there CQ.  Nice to see you!!! I hope you're doing okay!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's really nice Sassy.  I'm afraid _I'd need too many of them_ & I'd want them to fit into drawers[/COLOR]:haha:


 I have 5 of them Meddy. They fit the lipstick boxes too. I feel you though you'd probably need a palette of them! Lmbo!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there CQ.  Nice to see you!!! I hope [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you're doing okay!!![/COLOR]


  Yeah. I'm about the same but I'll be okay. I'm visiting my dad so that's why I haven't been on as much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah. I'm about the same but I'll be okay. I'm visiting my dad so that's why I haven't been on as much.


   Hang in there!  Totally sending you lotsa love & positive thoughts.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> I thought about it but it's not matte enough or opaque enough for me!  The Fifty Shades of Grey stuff is up on Sephora as well (well they're listed as "coming soon"). I may get the blush set.


 Yes!!! The blush set!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg I love this, where did u order from!





SassyWonder said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A3QILM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_sbeKub175NXES  I get mine off Amazon, good price!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's really nice Sassy.  I'm afraid _I'd need too many of them_ & I'd want them to fit into drawers[/COLOR]:haha:


   Amazon says  60 lipticks but is 70.=)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Amazon says 60 lipticks but is 70.=)


 That's even better!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> I thought about it but it's not matte enough or opaque enough for me!
> 
> The Fifty Shades of Grey stuff is up on Sephora as well (well they're listed as "coming soon"). I may get the blush set.
> Fifty Shades of Grey.......Now you are talking. I am sooooo excited for this. I loved the trilogy.
> ...


  Me too. The blush for me as well.


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I pot it in my cart and took it out. I would never wear it.
> 
> It;s a skip for me.
> 
> ...


  I wonder if the blush set will still be available by Jan 1st. I'm trying to be more strategic with any end of year purchases so I can try to make them count towards my status for next year by holding out 'til Jan 1st.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

Do we have a collection calendar for 2015 yet? I was searching for one and didn't see on in the forums? 

  On a different note anyone planning to go on a no/low buy next year? I need too. It's going to be hard with so many pretty new collections coming out.


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2014)

Here you go:

  http://www.specktra.net/t/190325/2015-mac-collection-calendar

  And me and @Vandekamp are going on low-buys/smarter-buys for next year.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190325/2015-mac-collection-calendar


  Thank you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190325/2015-mac-collection-calendar
> 
> And me and @Vandekamp are going on low-buys/smarter-buys for next year.


  That's right!!!!!!! And mighty proud of it. I looked at my makeup this morning and wondered when am I going to wear all of this stuff PLUS BUs and BUs to the BUs. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all.  Anyone grabbing Hautecore?


Already have it...it is an ok black lipstick.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey girls! 
  How are you?


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 16, 2014)

Quote:


Dolly Snow said:


> Already have it...it is an ok black lipstick.


  Oh... if it was available in Austria, I'd order it within a sec.
  Would anyone of you like to send it to Austria?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hey girls!  How are you?


Tired and achy, I think I'm getting another cold. You?


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You?


  Oh no, not again. Poor Dolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Tired, exhausted, nervous.
  I have an exam on friday and did nothing but baking today...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Oh no, not again. Poor Dolly :support:  Tired, exhausted, nervous. I have an exam on friday and did nothing but baking today...


Waiting for results on your exam?  Baking, yummy! I saw your teddy bears hugging/holding smaller teddy bears on IG..so cute.


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Baking, yummy! I saw your teddy bears hugging/holding smaller teddy bears on IG..so cute.


Nope, I have to take one on friday. Theoretical chemistry - quite complicated, because the lecturer isn't able to explain things properly. :/
  I am already nervous, bec I feel like I don't really understand that much of what he tried to teach us
  .
  Thanks 
And thanks for liking most of my pics


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Already have it...it is an ok black lipstick.






 I wore mine once in the privacy of my own home----hubs actually liked it on me.  That was shocking.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. God Bless and safe travels. Sending you positive healing thoughts and prayers. 





charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I picked it up but I also heard its been reformulated.


  You can certainly rock it Sassy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Happy Hanukkah to anyone who observes!!!!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Nope, I have to take one on friday. Theoretical chemistry - quite complicated, because the lecturer isn't able to explain things properly. :/ I am already nervous, bec I feel like I don't really understand that much of what he tried to teach us . Thanks   And thanks for liking most of my pics :haha:


I was tired and read it wrong lol...oh you had one of those teachers. I am sure you'll do well. You are so smart! Breathe and relax, you'll be ok :hug:  Haha :wink:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I wore mine once in the privacy of my own home----hubs actually liked it on me.  That was shocking.[/COLOR]:shock:


Meow! 


Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: *[COLOR=0000FF]Happy Hanukkah to anyone who observes!!!![/COLOR]*


Happy Hanukkah Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Hanukkah Meddy







 Thanks Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly!!!


  Bet he really loved it


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

Where is everyone today? I was expecting to pop in and see 5 new pages, but there's only 1!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Where is everyone today? I was expecting to pop in and see 5 new pages, but there's only 1!


  I miss everyone


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss everyone


  I do too! Work has been nuts lately, so I haven't had time to stop by much.  What's new with you, Dolly?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I do too! Work has been nuts lately, so I haven't had time to stop by much.  What's new with you, Dolly?


  During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats.
  I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy. 
  With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation.
  I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here.
  How about you?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats. I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.  With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation. I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here. How about you?


  You're a Mod!!! :stars: 


Anaphora said:


> I do too! Work has been nuts lately, so I haven't had time to stop by much.  What's new with you, Dolly?


  Right?!! All the sudden we just got slammed. It'll stay like this until mid April for me though


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats.
> I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.
> With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation.
> I am good, one new thing* I am now a Mod on here.*
> How about you?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

hi guys!
  My venus palette just arrived!
  For some reason I thought it was gonna be bigger?
  It's super cute in person, better than I expected.

  I am gonna play with it later, didn't have time to even swatch it.
  I am so excited to use it! 

  Did anyone else get it?

@mel33t I used the semi sweet yesterday and omg I love Peanut butter! my fav!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats. I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.  With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation. I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here. How about you?


 Mod!!! Yay D!!! I hope everyone is doing good too!! I try to catch up on all the thread daily but it's been sooo busy lately I am not able to post as much!! Hopefully it will slow down a bit soon and we will all have more time!!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats.
> I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.
> With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation.
> I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here.
> How about you?


  Whoo hoo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your a Mod!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats.
> I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.
> With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation.
> I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here.
> How about you?


  Yeah that's probably why everyone is gone.  Such a crazy time.  
  I'm so happy you're a mod! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You deserve a Specktra promotion!
  Everything is pretty much the same with me.  I did just subscribe to a new subscription service! Club W, a wine subscription service.  I'm super excited about it.  It's pretty affordable, you can skip any month you want, and if you don't like a wine they credit your account for another bottle. 

  Got my husband a wine refrigerator for his birthday, so it benefits me too!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> :cheer:  hi guys! My venus palette just arrived! For some reason I thought it was gonna be bigger? It's super cute in person, better than I expected.  I am gonna play with it later, didn't have time to even swatch it. I am so excited to use it!   Did anyone else get it?  @mel33t  I used the semi sweet yesterday and omg I love Peanut butter! my fav!


 Yay!!! I really want to get the palette but not from limecrime directly!! I hope UO restocks soon!!!  Ps: looks like the melt stacks are priced at $48 plus shipping and handling !! :shock:  :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well


 Hiya brows howdy


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well


 





hiii!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> :cheer:  hi guys! My venus palette just arrived! For some reason I thought it was gonna be bigger? It's super cute in person, better than I expected.  I am gonna play with it later, didn't have time to even swatch it. I am so excited to use it!   Did anyone else get it?  @mel33t  I used the semi sweet yesterday and omg I love Peanut butter! my fav!


  That's in my palette rotation for tomorrow. I haven't been able to put the Tartelette palette down! Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

Everyone is suddenly back!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> are u getting any of their stacks? I want both I think... :/ ugh .. warn neutrals and that purple tho...       hiii!


 I was planning to!! I really liked the shades from both stacks!!! Yes that black & purple looks sooo nice!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Everyone is suddenly back! :cheer:


 Haha


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Everyone is suddenly back!


  I know I've been really busy the last couple of weeks I miss my girls


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

My makeup no buy is still going strong!  It's so hard with new stuff coming out still for the holidays.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My makeup no buy is still going strong!  It's so hard with new stuff coming out still for the holidays.


  HOW DO U STAY STRONG??
  It's rare the day I don't order things :/


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> U liked it so much I ordered it hahaha...
> it's all your fault  u made me do it.
> It should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


  Buy other things! Like fun food, wine, and work clothes.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> U liked it so much I ordered it hahaha...  it's all your fault  u made me do it. It should be here in a couple of days.  I touched it in store and I liked it, I think it's great for my office job now. Makes me sad I have all these brighter colors and can't really use them all that often. Oh well.  R u feeling better? U were sick right?      HOW DO U STAY STRONG?? It's rare the day I don't order things :/


  Whoops! :haha: It really is so great and easy. I was pleasantly surprised. I'm feeling a little better. I'm glad I came into work the past two days, we would've been backed up otherwise.     





Anaphora said:


> Buy other things! Like fun food, wine, and work clothes.


  Wine... Mmmmhmmm :sigh:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Buy other things! Like fun food, wine, and work clothes.


  I used to have a problem and ordered too much from Loft and Ann Taylor.. lol
  I recently emptied my closet and I gave away like... not kidding u, perhaps 6-7 full garbage bags full of clothes from there. So sad. 

  So no clothes for me, it's worse than makeup lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My makeup no buy is still going strong!  It's so hard with new stuff coming out still for the holidays.


  Keep going babe! Stay strong


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> are u getting any of their stacks?
> I want both I think... :/ ugh .. warn neutrals and that purple tho...
> 
> 
> ...


  I was going to get one stack, but it is perm...so I can wait.
  I only want the color stack, not the neutral one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you brows
> 
> Thanks V
> 
> ...


  If it's permanent I can wait too.. although I am afraid it will run out and never restock but I'll take my chance lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> If it's permanent I can wait too.. although I am afraid it will run out and never restock but I'll take my chance lol


  Someone on the thread, messaged them and asked. They said Perm...so that is a big lift of my wallet lol
  But I will still wait to the official emal to be sure


----------



## jenise (Dec 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! I really want to get the palette but not from limecrime directly!! I hope UO restocks soon!!!  Ps: looks like the melt stacks are priced at $48 plus shipping and handling !! :shock:  :sigh:


 Wow that price :shock:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies!! I've missed you all. I can't wait to get back to regularly scheduled life so I can keep up. Congrats To Dolly Love on becoming a Mod! Whoop Whoop!:drinks:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies!! I've missed you all. I can't wait to get back to regularly scheduled life so I can keep up. Congrats To Dolly Love on becoming a Mod! Whoop Whoop!:drinks:


Sassy we miss you around these parts   Thanks lovely sassy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Hello Ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hi Vee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies!! I've missed you all. I can't wait to get back to regularly scheduled life so I can keep up. Congrats To Dolly Love on becoming a Mod! Whoop Whoop!


  Hey Sassy


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes. It's very quiet---this thread usually moves so fast.  I sipping tea and watching th tree revolve.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh that's really nice![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy.  Hope all is well[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Hi Vee!!![/COLOR]


 Hey meddy!! How was Hanukkah!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


  I haven't been on here much lately, so I'm late reading this, but I just wanted to say that I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you, Sweetie.


----------



## KEvers (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats to my BFF and instigator, Dolly!! Moderator looks perfect under your name!  XOXO!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Congrats to my BFF and instigator, Dolly!! Moderator looks perfect under your name!  XOXO!!


:lol: haha Instigator? Me never :haha:  :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes. It's very quiet---this thread usually moves so fast.  I sipping tea and watching th tree revolve.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh that's really nice![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy.  Hope all is well[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Hi Vee!!![/COLOR]


You have a revolving tree?  Did I read that right lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: *[COLOR=0000FF]Happy Hanukkah to anyone who observes!!!![/COLOR]*


Happy Hanukkah Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


I'm so sorry for your loss, Charisma. My thoughts are with you and your family.  :hug:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

If anyone cares Hautecore is in the new Matte formula and its totally opaque.Thank Goodness!


----------



## jenise (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> If anyone cares Hautecore is in the new Matte formula and its totally opaque.Thank Goodness!


 Omg don't tell me this!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Omg don't tell me this!!!


 I hinted to it yesterday!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

3 hours of wear.


----------



## jenise (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


 Omg absouktly need, it looks nothing like the first one !!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Omg absouktly need, it looks nothing like the first one !!!


 I tried to tell yall! LOL!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi ladies!  My dad just passed away. Me and my husband are currently packing to fly to the Philippines tomorrow. Pls keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


 Oh No! I'm so sorry C! My love and prayers are with you guys!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hey meddy!! How was Hanukkah!!!


  It's going great---it's a total of 8 days, the last day being Christmas Eve.  Thanks for asking Vee!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


  Wowzaaaa!!!!!  It looks so good with you skin coloring Sassy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> If anyone cares Hautecore is in the new Matte formula and its totally opaque.Thank Goodness!


   From the looks of your photo!!!!  How does it feel on your lips???


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Hanukkah Meddy!


    Naomi--honey I missed you!  Thank you so much!!!



How's the job hunt going?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Hanukkah Meddy


  Thanks babe!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Everyone is suddenly back!


  You wished it, and is was so!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> My makeup no buy is still going strong!  It's so hard with new stuff coming out still for the holidays.


  I'm so glad it's going well for you.  I can do well eating clean and strict but I can't give up makeup.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] From the looks of your photo!!!!  How does it feel on your lips???[/COLOR]


 Its comfortable and no drying out. Im suprised. Its creamy and wore really nicely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did I read that right lol


  Yes.  I've collected ornaments for years---during our travels and I get them as gifts.  One year my hubs said it's too 
  bad you don't get to enjoy the ones on the back of the tree.  I hadn't really thought about it.  He then bought a 
  revolving tree stand and I get to see all of my ornaments.  It's really very cool.  We've had it for a few years now.
  The ornaments are  real conversation pieces and it's awesome and fun when we have people over.  They go right
  to the tree.  The tree revolves clockwise and hubs puts trains around the tree, and they go counter-clock-wise.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


Love it on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yes.  I've collected ornaments for years---during our travels and I get them as gifts.  One year my hubs said it's too[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  bad you don't get to enjoy the ones on the back of the tree.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I hadn't really thought about it.  He then bought a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  revolving tree stand and I get to see all of my ornaments.  It's really very cool.  We've had it for a few years now.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  The ornaments are  real conversation pieces and it's awesome and fun when we have people over.  They go right[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  to the tree.  The tree revolves clockwise and hubs puts [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]trains around the tree, and they go counter-clock-wise.[/COLOR]


Wow that is amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Its comfortable and no drying out. Im suprised. Its creamy and aet really nicely.


   That;s great to hear.  I only wore the previously released one, once but I don't remember having issues with.
   You have Meddy wanting to wear it again--I'll put on my leather jacket and moto boots first!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it on you


 Thanks Dolly!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That;s great to hear.  I only wore the previously released one, once but I don't remember having issues with.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   You have Meddy wanting to wear it again--I'll put on my leather jacket and moto boots first!!![/COLOR]    :haha:


 I love it! Break out the leather!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


  Looks great, I didn't even know it was coming out again?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks great, I didn't even know it was coming out again?!


  It randomly showed up, for one day only.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It randomly showed up, for one day only.


  Well what the heck, LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Well what the heck, LOL


  Lol right, I know!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> If anyone cares Hautecore is in the new Matte formula and its totally opaque.Thank Goodness!


  I'm sad I missed it. I was all excited about it back when Naomi first said that it would be coming back but then some others said that it wouldn't be coming back in the US so I quit waiting for it. I haven't been on here as much lately, either, so I wasn't aware. Maybe there will be a restock!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


  You look amazing in black lipstick, and the formula looks so smooth!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look amazing in black lipstick, and the formula looks so smooth!


 It is smooth hun!! I love it. I called Mac and they said it was a 1 day US release. Wierd!! Its off the site now.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> It is smooth hun!! I love it. I called Mac and they said it was a 1 day US release. Wierd!! Its off the site now.


  Aww, oh well. I guess I'll have to hunt for another black then!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> It is smooth hun!! I love it. I called Mac and they said it was a 1 day US release. Wierd!! Its off the site now.


It is still on the site but out of stock


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is still on the site but out of stock


 I cant find it. I want a bu


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I cant find it. I want a bu


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Type in Hautecore and it is there...it says add to bag, but when you do nothing gets added


 I see it now. 1 day release really MAC! That was stupid!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I see it now. 1 day release really MAC! That was stupid!


They should make it perm!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I love it! Break out the leather!


    We old girls can wear our leather too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm sad I missed it. I was all excited about it back when Naomi first said that it would be coming back but then some others said that it wouldn't be coming back in the US so I quit waiting for it. I haven't been on here as much lately, either, so I wasn't aware. Maybe there will be a restock!


 





Hi Mandy....good to see you!


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh no problem 
Thanks, Dolly


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


Hi C. how are you?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


  Hi Charisma, how are you? How's your mom?
  I'm fine, other being a little sick.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi C. how are you?


 I'm feeling a whole lot better!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm feeling a whole lot better!


That is great C   I'm here for you if you need anything.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm feeling a whole lot better!


  Glad to hear you're feeling better C


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great day! Wanting to let you all know, I appreciate every single one of you, your friendship and love for each other is very uplifting on a gloomy day


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is great C   I'm here for you if you need anything.





mel33t said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better C


 Thanks guys!  Dolly congrats being a moderator!!! Woohoo!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Are there any upcoming or current collections you are looking forward to purchasing? I'm out of touch in days!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> During the holidays, always the worse time to work lol everyone is so hyped and on the edge of their seats. I guess that could be why we have seen a lack as well on the forum. Everyone is busy.  With me? uh nothing much with family. Still the same situation. I am good, one new thing I am now a Mod on here. How about you?


  :con:  on becoming a Specktra Moderator.   





SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


  That looks HOT on you. You look awesome.  I had it in my cart and then I decided to leave it there. For the folks that wear black lipstick, how often do you wear it?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are there any upcoming or current collections you are looking forward to purchasing? I'm out of touch in days!


  Hi Cee. For me, I'm just looking forward to purchasing the liquid matte lipsticks from Dose of Color.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm feeling a whole lot better!


  I am glad to hear that Cee. I hope your mom is doing well thru all of this too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am glad to hear that Cee. I hope your mom is doing well thru all of this too.


 She lost so much weight


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I see it now. 1 day release really MAC! That was stupid!


  I hear you. That's how Mac rolls. Backward. Lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Cee. For me, I'm just looking forward to purchasing the liquid matte lipsticks from Dose of Color.


 I've never tried any of their lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've never tried any of their lipsticks


  That makes two of us. I want Berry Me and Merlot.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> That makes two of us. I want Berry Me and Merlot.


 Ohh! Interesting


----------



## mel33t (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has a great day! Wanting to let you all know, I appreciate every single one of you, your friendship and love for each other is very uplifting on a gloomy day


  Dolly that's such a sweet thing to say! I hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## mel33t (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are there any upcoming or current collections you are looking forward to purchasing? I'm out of touch in days!


  I'm looking forward to NARS Spring 2015. I'm also interested to see what other brands come out with for spring such as Urban Decay and Benefit.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking forward to NARS Spring 2015. I'm also interested to see what other brands come out with for spring such as Urban Decay and Benefit.


 Nars spring is an interesting collection too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Hi Dolly! I hope you have a great day too!






@SassyWonder you look awesome with that lipstick!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :con:  on becoming a Specktra Moderator.  That looks HOT on you. You look awesome.  I had it in my cart and then I decided to leave it there. For the folks that wear black lipstick, how often do you wear it?


 I only wear it when the mood hits. I was very self conscience of my lips for a long time and only wore browns and now I LOVE them and like to be bold.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks guys!  Dolly congrats being a moderator!!! Woohoo!





Vandekamp said:


> :con:  on becoming a Specktra Moderator.  That looks HOT on you. You look awesome.  I had it in my cart and then I decided to leave it there. For the folks that wear black lipstick, how often do you wear it?


Thanks C and Vande :hug:    





v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Charisma! I hope you and your family are doing well :support:   Nars always gets me.. I've been looking for the lip pencil in El Agua.. I saw Jaclyn Hill use it and I need it now lol     I heard Benefit is coming out with an eye cream! I want it XD  I always like Benefit's stuff, did u see the eyebrow thing they have now? with the crystals?   I have purple rain, I love the texture I think it's not too drying. The color ended up being too BAM in your face for me, but Berry me looks more decent   Hi Dolly! I hope you have a great day too! :cheer:    @SassyWonder  you look awesome with that lipstick!!!!


You need El Agua oke: And I will 


mel33t said:


> Dolly that's such a sweet thing to say! I hope you have a fantastic day


 :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


  Hello C.---thinking of you and praying for you and your family.  A more important question is how are you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are there any upcoming or current collections you are looking forward to purchasing? I'm out of touch in days!


   I got my first order for the Chanel Spring Collex and the second arrives tomorrow.  Keeping an eye out for Guerlain spring and Chanel summer.


----------



## jenise (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has a great day! Wanting to let you all know, I appreciate every single one of you, your friendship and love for each other is very uplifting on a gloomy day


 This just brought a smile to my face as I'm dreading being in work right now!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


Gorgeous Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Naomi--honey I missed you!  Thank you so much!!![/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF]How's the job hunt going?[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy! I've missed you too.  :hug: Job hunt is going okay I suppose, starting to get tired of being at home so much.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


Hiya Charisma!  How are you and your family doing?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hi Charisma, how are you? How's your mom? I'm fine, other being a little sick.


Hello Nadine!  How have you been? Besides being sick that is. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are there any upcoming or current collections you are looking forward to purchasing? I'm out of touch in days!


Guerlain & Chanel spring!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> This just brought a smile to my face as I'm dreading being in work right now!


Why? Where do you work? And I'm glad you are smiling


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has a great day! Wanting to let you all know, I appreciate every single one of you, your friendship and love for each other is very uplifting on a gloomy day


Congrats on becoming a moderator Dolly! Love you Buddy.  :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Job hunt is going okay I suppose, starting to get tired of being at home so much.







Hi there Naomi.  We are creatures of habit.  I hope something opens up for you soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Naomi.  We are creatures of habit.  I hope something opens up for you soon.[/COLOR]


Thank you Meddy! I hope so too,gotta get my Guerlain haul mania on come spring! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I only wear it when the mood hits. I was very self conscience of my lips for a long time and only wore browns and now I LOVE them and like to be bold.


    You have amazing, very beautiful lips.  People go through painful procedures to get lips like your's Sassy.
  I'm glad you now embrace them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Meddy! I hope so too,gotta get my* Guerlain haul mania* on come spring!


    Absolutely.!!!  A very sweet Specktrette gave me her Sephora GC and I purchased another 
   L'Etrait-----*Gourmandise* M71.  Is that the one that you have?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats on becoming a moderator Dolly! Love you Buddy.  :kiss:


Love you too Naomi!  Thank you buddy :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Absolutely.!!!  A very sweet Specktrette gave me her Sephora GC and I purchased another[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   L'Etrait-----*Gourmandise* M71.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Is that the one that you have?[/COLOR]


I wish! I only have Orgueil so far.  You know, I never did get my little VIB code.  :/


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Kinky seems to of been restocked and I'm tempted.


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree! You need it!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm feeling a whole lot better!


  Happy that you are feeling better!


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








You're sweet Dolly! Specktra is such a happy place. I'm grateful that a bunch of women (and some gents) can come together and be uplifting and positive towards each other. It's a breath of fresh air!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

Shars said:


> I agree! You need it!!


  It's like sold out everywher, I can't get a hold of it :/
  Jaclyn says buy something and everyone buys it and it's gone xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinky seems to of been restocked and I'm tempted.


It is a beautiful red   





Shars said:


> :kiss: You're sweet Dolly! Specktra is such a happy place. I'm grateful that a bunch of women (and some gents) can come together and be uplifting and positive towards each other. It's a breath of fresh air!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a beautiful red


Yeah it is :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> It's like sold out everywher, I can't get a hold of it :/
> Jaclyn says buy something and everyone buys it and it's gone xD


  I got mine from the NARS boutique in NY when they had their F&F sale so if you have one near you, you could try there. You could do a phone order also, like I did. The only downside is that shipping is $8.00 unless you order over $85.00. Shipping was super quick though!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm feeling a whole lot better!


 C!! Glad to know you are okay & coping!! Take care!!! :hug: 





NaomiH said:


> Congrats on becoming a moderator Dolly! Love you Buddy.  :kiss:


 Buddy!!!!!!!!! Miss you lots & tons :kiss:   





Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has a great day! Wanting to let you all know, I appreciate every single one of you, your friendship and love for each other is very uplifting on a gloomy day


 D!! Hope you had an awesome day too!!! :frenz: :kiss:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my first shipment of Colour Pop lippie stix earlier this week and I am impressed. I like the texture, easy to apply and long wearing without drying also extremely pigmented. Plus they are $5. The downside for me is I don't love the smell. Kinda like a faint crayon. Its odd. No taste and the smell quickly goes away after application.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> C!! Glad to know you are okay & coping!! Take care!!! :hug: Buddy!!!!!!!!! Miss you lots & tons :kiss: D!! Hope you had an awesome day too!!! :frenz: :kiss:


Hiya Buddy! Missed you too. :hug: :frenz:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You have amazing, very beautiful lips.  People go through painful procedures to get lips like your's Sassy.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm glad you now embrace them.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]retty:


 Thanks Meddy!     





NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous Sassy!


 Aww Thanks Love! Glad your on here today! Missed you!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinky seems to of been restocked and I'm tempted.


 Maybe its a sign.... :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got my first shipment of Colour Pop lippie stix earlier this week and I am impressed. I like the texture, easy to apply and long wearing without drying also extremely pigmented. Plus they are $5. The downside for me is I don't love the smell. Kinda like a faint crayon. Its odd. No taste and the smell quickly goes away after application.


I love colourpop...talk about a deal!    





Vineetha said:


> C!! Glad to know you are okay & coping!! Take care!!! :hug: Buddy!!!!!!!!! Miss you lots & tons :kiss: D!! Hope you had an awesome day too!!! :frenz: :kiss:


:kiss: V   





NaomiH said:


> Yeah it is :sigh:


Did you buy it? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy!  Aww Thanks Love! Glad your on here today! Missed you!!


I've missed you too Sassy.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Maybe its a sign.... :whip:





Dolly Snow said:


> I love colourpop...talk about a deal!  :kiss: V Did you buy it? :lol:


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hello Nadine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, Naomi  Besides that I'm fine. I'm just glad when the holidays are over, it's my least favorite time of the year, lol. And I want to shop spring collections, so January can't come soon enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better!   :grouphug:    Thank you, Naomi  Besides that I'm fine. I'm just glad when the holidays are over, it's my least favorite time of the year, lol. And I want to shop spring collections, so January can't come soon enough. :amused:


I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting on the holidays to be over! :haha:  Bring on the Spring collections!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wish! I only have Orgueil so far. You know, I never did get my little VIB code. :/


    OMG----did you call CS?  I heard they remedied with people who didn't get  them.  Mine was pretty late too.  
   I never got the mailer but I did get the Email, after I called to inquire about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Bring on the Spring collections!


    Some are already out.  I just purchased most of the Chanel spring collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunday is the 1st day of winter.  We have a ways to go!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got my first shipment of Colour Pop lippie stix earlier this week and I am impressed. I like the texture, easy to apply and long wearing without drying also extremely pigmented. Plus they are $5. The downside for me is I don't love the smell. Kinda like a faint crayon. Its odd. No taste and the smell quickly goes away after application.


   That crayon smell is awful---like a lippie gone bad.  It's too bad they didn't scent them, but maybe that's how they keep the cost down.
   At least they're great otherwise!

   I'm wearing Hautecore today Sassy...you inspired me, however I have no plans to leave the house today.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That crayon smell is awful---like a lippie gone bad.  It's too bad they didn't scent them, but maybe that's how they keep the cost down.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   At least they're great otherwise![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm wearing Hautecore today Sassy...you inspired me, however I have no plans to leave the house today.[/COLOR]:haha:


 LOL! Are you wearing leather?


----------



## jenise (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Why? Where do you work? And I'm glad you are smiling


 I've been working at a law firm for 6 years now haha I'm just so sleepy today!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 18, 2014)

jenise said:


> I've been working at a law firm for 6 years now haha I'm just so sleepy today!


  I worked for a law firm for 4 years.. never again lol!
  we did divorces.. so no fun xD


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kinky seems to of been restocked and I'm tempted.


 Kinky is a nice lipstick.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Do we know the release date for the Guerlain spring balls?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG----did you call CS?  I heard they remedied with people who didn't get  them.  Mine was pretty late too.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I never got the mailer but I did get the Email, after I called to inquire about it. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


I haven't, but I guess I should.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

I may or may not of bought it.  Lol





charismafulltv said:


> Kinky is a nice lipstick.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw! I'm hoping to be able to snag a blush and lippy. 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Some are already out.  I just purchased most of the Chanel spring collection:shock:  Sunday is the 1st day of winter.  We have a ways to go!!![/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Dolly should use her new mod powers to procure Cillian Murphy for me for Christmas.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> LOL! Are you wearing leather?


   No, but I was wearing all black.  I posted a pic in the theme thread because I didn't think they would believe that 
   I really wore black lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think Dolly should use her new mod powers to procure Cillian Murphy for me for Christmas.






Oh you dreamer!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Do we know the release date for the Guerlain spring balls?


  I haven't seen anything yet C


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think Dolly should use her new mod powers to procure Cillian Murphy for me for Christmas.


:stars: that is me working my magic


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh you dreamer!!![/COLOR]


That I am! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I haven't seen anything yet C[/COLOR]:dunno:


 The Japan launch is in January


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :stars: that is me working my magic


I'll be looking for him under my tree next week! :yaay:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll be looking for him under my tree next week! :yaay:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug:


:kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll be looking for him under my tree next week!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.

  Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though he did buy me a drink at dinner last night.

  I broke the news that I was dropping out. He took it better than I expected. I have been getting mini lectures every day haha, but that's better than him being mad, which is what I expected. I'm so ready to start working.

  Two of my aunts are in the hospital. One is in a diabetic coma with a blood infection and the other had a heart attack. Neither are doing well. Hoping for the best.


@charismafulltv, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :supacool: [COLOR=0000FF]Cool![/COLOR]     :lol:





Dolly Snow said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home
> 
> ...


   No worries CQ---the threads have been pretty quiet!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 albeit belated.  I'm glad your Dad took the news better than you expected.  As a parent myself. my only interest would be your well-being....just like your Dad.  I'll be praying for your aunts, and your entire family!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.  Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home :haha:  though he did buy me a drink at dinner last night.  I broke the news that I was dropping out. He took it better than I expected. I have been getting mini lectures every day haha, but that's better than him being mad, which is what I expected. I'm so ready to start working.  Two of my aunts are in the hospital. One is in a diabetic coma with a blood infection and the other had a heart attack. Neither are doing well. Hoping for the best.   @charismafulltv , I'm so sorry for your loss.


Happy Birthday CQ I'm glad your dad took the news better than expected. I know you were worried about that situation. I'm sorry about both your aunts, may they recover and be ok


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

:stars: Happy birthday [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@]:stars: I'm glad your dad took you leaving school well and I really hope that your aunts recover quickly and soon. :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home
> 
> ...


  Belated Birthday Wishes Crimson! 
  I wish both your aunts speedy recovery!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope I get a gift card or something next week so I can snag that lovely red Guerlain gloss.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope I get a gift card or something next week so I can snag that lovely red Guerlain gloss.


I hope you do too Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope I get a gift card or something next week so I can snag that lovely red Guerlain gloss.


   Ask Santa nicely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you referring to the Rouge Parade gloss???


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 18, 2014)

So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> :cheer:  So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.  :nanas:


You did it! Yay eff yes! Tahlia I am so proud of you! :nanas: :nanas:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.  Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home :haha:  though he did buy me a drink at dinner last night.  I broke the news that I was dropping out. He took it better than I expected. I have been getting mini lectures every day haha, but that's better than him being mad, which is what I expected. I'm so ready to start working.  Two of my aunts are in the hospital. One is in a diabetic coma with a blood infection and the other had a heart attack. Neither are doing well. Hoping for the best.   @charismafulltv , I'm so sorry for your loss.


 Happy birthday Crimson! Thanks for your thoughts and prayers for me and my family!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.  Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home :haha:  though he did buy me a drink at dinner last night.  I broke the news that I was dropping out. He took it better than I expected. I have been getting mini lectures every day haha, but that's better than him being mad, which is what I expected. I'm so ready to start working.  Two of my aunts are in the hospital. One is in a diabetic coma with a blood infection and the other had a heart attack. Neither are doing well. Hoping for the best.   @charismafulltv , I'm so sorry for your loss.


  Happy Birthday Crimson!  Glad to hear your father isn't angry but sorry to hear about your aunts.  I'll pray the get better soon,


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.






 on this awesome accomplishment!!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You did it! Yay eff yes! Tahlia I am so proud of you! :nanas: :nanas:





Medgal07 said:


> :con: [COLOR=0000FF] on this awesome accomplishment!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you so much


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I only wear it when the mood hits. I was very self conscience of my lips for a long time and only wore browns and now I LOVE them and like to be bold.


  Every time I see a picture of you in HC I regret not getting it. Maybe I can pick up a BNIB in the CB? How much do you think someone will try to sell that $16 lipstick for???


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so absent. I've been on my phone and while it's good for reading, it's not that great for posting.  Yesterday was my birthday, finally 21! Dad is a stickler though so I won't actually be able to buy my own alcohol til I get back home :haha:  though he did buy me a drink at dinner last night.  I broke the news that I was dropping out. He took it better than I expected. I have been getting mini lectures every day haha, but that's better than him being mad, which is what I expected. I'm so ready to start working.  Two of my aunts are in the hospital. One is in a diabetic coma with a blood infection and the other had a heart attack. Neither are doing well. Hoping for the best.   @charismafulltv , I'm so sorry for your loss.


  Crimson. I hope you had a wonderful celebrating with family and friends. My thoughts and prayers to you and your two aunts.  May they both have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I got my first shipment of Colour Pop lippie stix earlier this week and I am impressed. I like the texture, easy to apply and long wearing without drying also extremely pigmented. Plus they are $5. The downside for me is I don't love the smell. Kinda like a faint crayon. Its odd. No taste and the smell quickly goes away after application.


  I am glad you love ColorPop. They do have a quality product and the $5 price tag is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Naomi,   Glad to see you are back. I hope you love Kinky as much as I do. (And Elegant-One).


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Ask Santa nicely Are you referring to the Rouge Parade gloss???[/COLOR]


Yes! Ever since you and V raved about it I've needed it.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> :cheer:  So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.  :nanas:


That's wonderful Tahlia!! Congratulations! :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Naomi,   Glad to see you are back. I hope you love Kinky as much as I do. (And Elegant-One).


 Howdy Vandekamp!  I hope so too, it's my first purchase I've made for myself since the Blanc de perle meteorites about a month ago and I really hope it's special and stands out in the crowd.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 19, 2014)

Hope everyone has a nice Friday and weekend


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm having a great day!  Look what my awesome friend just gave me!


----------



## jenise (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  omg!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I'm having a great day!  Look what my awesome friend just gave me!


Awesome WD! enjoy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Friday and weekend


Right back atcha Mel! :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

jenise said:


> omg!! :cheer:


  I know Jenise!  I was in shock!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What a great friend! Enjoy!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awesome WD! enjoy!


  Thanks Naomi!  Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Friday and weekend


You too :hug:   





walkingdead said:


> I'm having a great day!  Look what my awesome friend just gave me!


Awesome! Enjoy WD


----------



## jenise (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know Jenise! I was in shock!


  That is so nice of her!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


>


  yayy!!!!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im happy I got my first lipstick holder, my 2 glamglow cleanser samples and 2 the body shop towels =)








 this looks great, enjoy!! how are those body shop towels..?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 19, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> 3 hours of wear.


  Stunning!!! Darn I missed it!! I have the first batch


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *Happy Hanukkah to anyone who observes!!!!*
> 
> Happy Hanukkah Honey!!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  hope your feel better Dolly!! your always baking & cooking, the house must smell so good. I'll have to pop by one day or kidnap you & bring you to mine, things have been so hectic lately, I never have time to cook


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Happy Hanukkah Honey!! hope your feel better Dolly!! your always baking & cooking, the house must smell so good. I'll have to pop by one day or kidnap you & bring you to mine, things have been so hectic lately, I never have time to cook


Haha kidnap me!  I'm sorry things are so hectic and I hope they start to cool down for you! I love cooking and baking. My mom used to all the time, she was always in the kitchen.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello everyone! How's everyone doing?


  Hi Charisma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are u and your mom doing..? Things on this end have been fine, just a little hectic with the holidays & maybe coming down with a little cold.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

Shars said:


> You're sweet Dolly! Specktra is such a happy place. I'm grateful that a bunch of women (and some gents) can come together and be uplifting and positive towards each other. It's a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I definitely will nextime Im in your area, haha. We can swap recipes.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> So now that I finished my Bachelor of Psychology degree I decided to take a break and do a Specialist Make-up Services course and I just found out that I got in!!! This calls for the Na-Na dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What a great friend! Enjoy all your goodies WD!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Naomi!  Hope you're having a good day!


A good and lazy one! :lol: I hope you're doing well, WD.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!  Hope everyone is doing well! Good to see you back Naomi!  Dolly ~ congrats!  Happy Hannaukah Meddy!   Just got home from work!  TGIF!  No work until the 29th!!!!!    Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope everyone is doing well! Good to see you back Naomi!  Dolly ~ congrats!  Happy Hannaukah Meddy!   Just got home from work!  TGIF!  No work until the 29th!!!!!    Have a great weekend everyone!!!


 Have an awesome weekend WD!!! I have 2 weeks off too!! Till after New Years yippeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> CQ!!  I'm glad your dad wasn't too upset & hope your aunts get better soon.   ompom:  Doing the Na-Na dance over here for you too!!  :nanas:   you too hun!! Hope u are feeling better also!! :yum:  What a great friend! Enjoy all your goodies WD!!


  Thank you mimi ~  have a good weekend!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Have an awesome weekend WD!!! I have 2 weeks off too!! Till after New Years yippeeeeeee!!!!!


  2 weeks V!!! That's awesome!! We get to spent time with the family!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> 2 weeks V!!! That's awesome!! We get to spent time with the family!!!


 Yes!!! Wish you fun filled & happy holidays with your family !!!!! ️️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope everyone is doing well! Good to see you back Naomi!  Dolly ~ congrats!  Happy Hannaukah Meddy!   Just got home from work!  TGIF!  No work until the 29th!!!!!    Have a great weekend everyone!!!


Thanks WD! Enjoy your time off!    





Vineetha said:


> Yes!!! Wish you fun filled & happy holidays with your family !!!!! ️️


2 weeks off woohoo V!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!! Wish you fun filled & happy holidays with your family !!!!! ️️


  Thanks V  same to you!  Did we miss the Marsala blush pallette?  I'm confused.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks WD! Enjoy your time off!  2 weeks off woohoo V!


 Yesssssss!!!! Happy happy holidays to you too D!!! :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yesssssss!!!! Happy happy holidays to you too D!!! :kiss:


Happy Holidays V :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Holidays V :hug:


  You know since the day you talked about tamales I am dying to have some!!! :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You know since the day you talked about tamales I am dying to have some!!! :whip:


I'd send you some, if you lived closer. I like feeding people :lol: Have you looked into finding a mexican place that does some? My only issue with places like that, they never put enough filling, always too much masa lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'd send you some, if you lived closer. I like feeding people :lol: Have you looked into finding a mexican place that does some? My only issue with places like that, they never put enough filling, always too much masa lol


 I know!!! I really don't like the tamales from restaurants here!! They are okay but something always seem off!! There is one one on the way to Boston, it's a small place but delicious tamales!! I am itching to find the reason to make the trip!!! :sigh: Ps: I might have to get on with the plan to kidnap you!!! :wink:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: I might have to get on with the plan to kidnap you!!!


  Tamales are enough of an excuse for a trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I will leave my door unlocked lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! Ever since you and V raved about it I've needed it. Lol


   I hope you can still find it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tamales are enough of an excuse for a trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You too Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm coming with Vee!!!   [/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]​I'll bring homemade[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Potato[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Latkes, applesauce & sour cream!!  I'm also making [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Zucchini Latkes for Hanukkah dinner on Sunday.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]  You too Dolly![/COLOR]


That all sounds delicious Meddy! :yum: :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a good weekend everyone


  Have a wonderful weekend Dolly. Thanks for being such a sweetheart. :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Have a wonderful weekend Dolly. Thanks for being such a sweetheart. :kiss:


You are the sweet one Vande :hug:


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's wonderful Tahlia!! Congratulations! :nanas:





Naynadine said:


> Yay, congrats! :nanas:





Mimi702 said:


> ompom:  Doing the Na-Na dance over here for you too!!  :nanas:


  Thanks ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


   'The Holiday'
   'Miracle on 34th Street'
   'It's a Wonderful Life'

How about you Dolly???


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


  Christmas Story!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] 'The Holiday'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   'Miracle on 34th Street'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   'It's a Wonderful Life'[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]How about you Dolly???[/COLOR]


Those are great movies. For me National Lampoons Christmas Vacation...I enjoy a good comedy on Christmas    





walkingdead said:


> Christmas Story!!


I've never seen it...heard of it and know the basics but never sat down and watched it lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


I'm feeling very "bah, humbug!" this year, but the one that comes to mind is "It's A Wonderful Life". I also love the Home Alone movies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Christmas Story!!


    Is that the one in which a little boy licks a pole and his tongue sticks to it??


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm feeling very "bah, humbug!" this year, but the one that comes to mind is "It's A Wonderful Life". *I also love the Home Alone movies.*


 Oh I love those too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm feeling very "bah, humbug!" this year, but the one that comes to mind is "It's A Wonderful Life". I also love the Home Alone movies.


The Home Alone movies are faves too. Yea I feel ya on that.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Is that the one in which a little boy licks a pole and his tongue sticks to it??[/COLOR]


  LOL!  Yes!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are great movies. For me National Lampoons Christmas Vacation...I enjoy a good comedy on Christmas  I've never seen it...heard of it and know the basics but never sat down and watched it lol


  Dolly-  you have to see it!  It's soo funny!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly- you have to see it! It's soo funny!


  I will WD...I'm thinking I have it, somewhere.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will WD...I'm thinking I have it, somewhere.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


  My favorite is "It's a Wonderful Life " I also loved Miracle on 34th Street, Family Man, and Home Alone I and II.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 20, 2014)

The Snowman   Edit:  Found this a couple days ago. If you've ever seen the movie or just like the song you have to see this.   THE SNOWMAN - WALKEN IN THE AIR (tweet @pibennett): http://youtu.be/Hrog3eAo9ks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> THE SNOWMAN - WALKEN IN THE AIR (tweet @pibennett): http://youtu.be/Hrog3eAo9ks


  I adore this movie. I had never seen it till a few years back in England. My bestie's little boy asked me to watch it with him. 

  totally just watched that Video


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL! Yes!!


   Oh I love that movie and the little boy protagonist !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Great picks Vande....I forgot to add Wizard of oz, though it isn't holiday themed. Still love watching it even more so in the holiday time.
> 
> I adore this movie. I had never seen it till a few years back in England. My bestie's little boy asked me to watch it with him.
> 
> totally just watched that Video


    Oh I think I remember this one---yep--it's a good one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Holiday is on now.  I've seen it so many time that I can recite every line---but I won't.  How annoying would that be!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The Holiday is on now. * I've seen it so many time that I can recite every line---but I won't. * How annoying would that be!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Did you ever have someone do that to you?  If so I'll be you wanted to clobber them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you ever have someone do that to you?  If so I'll be you wanted to clobber them


  Yes I did and it wasn't so bad during the first film....but when it happened with every single film we watched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I was annoyed lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes I did and it wasn't so bad during the first film....but when it happened with every single film we watched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a great Sunday everyone! I can't believe the holiday season is almost over


----------



## jenise (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone! I can't believe the holiday season is almost over


 Girl it ain't even start! Hahahah. Happy Sunday to you too


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone! I can't believe the holiday season is almost over


  Good morning Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Girl it ain't even start! Hahahah. Happy Sunday to you too


Lol I know but only a few more days


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Dolly.


Morning Vande  lazy sunday is a need today


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Girl it ain't even start! Hahahah. Happy Sunday to you too


  Girl......,you have five days and that is it.


----------



## jenise (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I know but only a few more days





Vandekamp said:


> Girl......,you have five days and that is it.


  Then New Years !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Then New Years !!!


  What do you do for New Years?


----------



## jenise (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What do you do for New Years?


 Just a little family gathering  hbu??


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't believe the holiday season is almost over


 Right back at you Dolly.  If you spend time thinking about it being over, you'll forget to enjoy it and be in the moment while it's here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning Vande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No relaxation for Meddy until next weekend.  Hanukkah party tonight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What do you do for New Years?


  Romantic dinner with hubs!!!  Low key but really nice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Romantic dinner with hubs!!!  Low key but really nice.


  Very romantic Meddy, and sweet!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same for me.
> 
> That is true and I shouldn't dwell on it too much.
> 
> ...


  It was great Dolly, thanks.  I tried a new applesauce recipe, but also included some embellishments of my own.   It was a huge hit---great w/ the latkes.  I'll be using this recipe a  lot!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It was great Dolly, thanks.  I tried a new applesauce recipe, but also included some embellishments of my own.   It was a huge hit---great w/ the latkes.  I'll be using this recipe a  lot!!![/COLOR]


Sounds wonderful meddy! Happy to hear your applesauce was a hit :yum:


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tamales are enough of an excuse for a trip :haha:    I will leave my door unlocked lol


 I'm coming over i love Tamales   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm coming with Vee!!!   [/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]​I'll bring homemade[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Potato[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Latkes, applesauce & sour cream!!  I'm also making [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Zucchini Latkes for Hanukkah dinner on Sunday.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]  You too Dolly![/COLOR]


 Bring me some Latkes. Love those    





Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


 LOVE ACTUALLY


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought Best Man holiday. I'm gonna have to watch that one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm coming over i love Tamales Bring me some Latkes. Love those  LOVE ACTUALLY


I just saw Love Actually and really enjoyed it.    





Jill1228 said:


> I bought Best Man holiday. I'm gonna have to watch that one


I need to see that one too. !


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi ladies! good morning!
It's my first official day off and omg.. i can't get out of bed lol!

  That's bad because that only makes me want to shop online more :/ 

  how is everyone's morning/day going?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies! good morning!  It's my first official day off and omg.. i can't get out of bed lol!  That's bad because that only makes me want to shop online more :/   how is everyone's morning/day going?


ompom:  Resist the shopping, unless you need it lol My morning is alright  how is yours?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My morning is alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My morning is alright, thanks Dolly!





I wanted to get some of the new MSF's at Nordstrom but I resisted. I only want them because of the special pattern on top lol.... I own those two and don't like them on my skin so I wouldn't even use them xD

  I definitely want the blushes tho, those seem sold out, so I will wait until Mac has them.

  It's hard to resist the shopping.. I keep watching youtube videos wanting to buy everything hahaha


----------



## jenise (Dec 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My morning is alright, thanks Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  my life


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> my life


  Mhmm lol  I really should go on a no buy for a while but I know that's not going to happen!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> My morning is alright, thanks Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha MSFs can be pretty tricky, they look so gorgeous but can kinda be crap on lol
  The blushes are very pretty. Lol youtube can be the death of ones wallet


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm coming over i love Tamales Bring me some Latkes. Love those  LOVE ACTUALLY


   OMG-- I forgot about Love Actually///loved Andrew Lincoln in that one before he got big!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mine too lol   Haha MSFs can be pretty tricky, they look so gorgeous but can kinda be crap on lol The blushes are very pretty. Lol youtube can be the death of ones wallet


  Dolly can you tell me what actually is in a tamale. My husband and I were talking about it and we've never had one but it sounds delicious


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's everyone's fave holiday movie?


  I love How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the old cartoon version).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Dolly can you tell me what actually is in a tamale. My husband and I were talking about it and we've never had one but it sounds delicious


It is ground corn, turned into a dough. Masa de maize. You spread the dough onto a dried corn husk. You must soak the husks, so that they are pliable. You can fill them with just about anything. Typically a meat with cheese and sauce. Usually a green or red chile based sauce. I make green, my fave. After you roll them you can leave them as is...or wrap them in parchment paper, banana leaves or foil. I use foil, it is easier for me. I have used all above. You steam them and done.  I make all kinds, everyone in my family is picky. For example for my brother I make him bbq tamales. Bbq pork, pineapple and cheese. I think I covered it all lol    





MandyVanHook said:


> I love How the Grinch Stole Christmas (the old cartoon version).


Love that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I bought *Best Man holiday*. I'm gonna have to watch that one


   I've watched that about 4 times since Thanksgiving.  Have your tissues handy!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Thanks Dolly.  When you'r ready to make it for your Mom let me know and I send you the recipe.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Jill!!  I made the classic potato lakes but for the last day of Hanukkah, which happens to be Christmas eve, I'm making Zucchini latkes[/COLOR]:happydance:          [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't think I've ever seen 'Love Actually'.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] I've watched that about 4 times since Thanksgiving.  Have your tissues handy!!![/COLOR]


I am going to pick up some apples for the new year ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

Its my first day of the 2 week holiday and I am bored out of my mind already!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies! good morning!
> *It's my first official day off and omg.. i can't get out of bed lol!*
> 
> That's bad because that only makes me want to shop online more :/
> ...


    Good for you!!!  ENJOY.
   I spent the morning trying to finalize our  Christmas dinner menu.  I'm moving a tad slow after a busy weekend.  I was able to squeeze in a couple of 
   online makeup purchases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its my first day of the 2 week holiday and I am bored out of my mind already!!!


   NO WAY!!!  Already???



I usually shop online when I'm bored


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> NO WAY!!!  Already???
> 
> 
> 
> *I usually shop online when I'm bored*








 Me too! But since Sep thats all I have been doing!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

jenise said:


> my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm with you Mandy!!!  Why kid ourselves.  That said, I can be very disciplined when I want to be, but at my age---*I DON"T WANT TO!!!*


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its my first day of the 2 week holiday and I am bored out of my mind already!!!


  LOL  -- it's my 1st day of my one week off V and I'm loving it!  Already went to the post office to mail gifts and the mall for last minute shopping.  Later my daughter and I are going to make magic faiiry dust for her 2 friends,  Is your husband off too?  Maybe go out for breakfast : lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that one.


 Dolly that sounds like a lot of work. 



I can see why you have a system.  You've done it so often I'm sure you can do it in your sleep!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is ground corn, turned into a dough. Masa de maize. You spread the dough onto a dried corn husk. You must soak the husks, so that they are pliable. You can fill them with just about anything. Typically a meat with cheese and sauce. Usually a green or red chile based sauce. I make green, my fave. After you roll them you can leave them as is...or wrap them in parchment paper, banana leaves or foil. I use foil, it is easier for me. I have used all above. You steam them and done.  I make all kinds, everyone in my family is picky. For example for my brother I make him bbq tamales. Bbq pork, pineapple and cheese. I think I covered it all lol  Love that one.


  Dolly,  thank you soo much for description.   I'm going to try to make it,  I'll let u know how it turns out.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> *Is your husband off too*? Maybe go out for breakfast : lunch tomorrow.


  LOl No WD Thats the problem! His leave starts from Wednesday!! 2 more days to go!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that one.


  Oh yeah .......but i think i will stick with the kidnap plan! Tat looks so much easier than this!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NO WAY!!!  Already???[/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]I usually shop online when I'm bored[/COLOR]:haha:


  Me too Meddy!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Good for you!!!  ENJOY.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I spent the morning trying to finalize our  Christmas dinner menu.  I'm moving a tad slow after a busy weekend.  I was able to squeeze in a couple of [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   online makeup purchases.[/COLOR]     :haha:


  LOL!! We always have time for makeup purchases!  Whatcha get!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its my first day of the 2 week holiday and I am bored out of my mind already!!!


:lol: I'm watching Law & order svu all day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]that sounds like a lot of work.[/COLOR] :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]I can see why you have a system.  You've done it so often I'm sure you can do it in your sleep![/COLOR]


Yea they are pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I make about 5 to 6 dozen in an hour...lol way back then it would take me forever.    





Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah .......but i think i will stick with the kidnap plan! Tat looks so much easier than this!! :thud:


:lmao: kidnap me   





walkingdead said:


> Dolly,  thank you soo much for description.   I'm going to try to make it,  I'll let u know how it turns out.


Do you have any Mexican/spanish speciality stores by you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!! We always have time for makeup purchases! Whatcha get!!!


    I ordered the new Kevyn Aucoin highlighter, *Starlight* and an eyeliner, *Ardoise* from the Chanel spring line-----I decided I've already purchased more than 1/2 of the  
   collection so why not.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

This cracked me up :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you have any Mexican/spanish speciality stores by you?


 That's pretty impressive Dolly!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This cracked me up


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm watching Christmas movies, doing laundry and more holiday prep.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]That's pretty impressive Dolly!![/COLOR]


I need to start watching Christmas movies.


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mhmm lol  I really should go on a no buy for a while but I know that's not going to happen!


  I know right??? I'm the same way


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This cracked me up :lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


:wink:


----------



## Shars (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Thanks Dolly.  When you'r ready to make it for your Mom let me know and I send you the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Can you believe I still haven't seen Best Man Holiday. I have to make an effort to watch it in the coming week since I've banned all my friends from talking about it in my presence 'til I've seen it lol.


----------



## jenise (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> This cracked me up :lmao:


 Perfect :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]   I ordered the new Kevyn Aucoin highlighter, *Starlight* and an eyeliner, *Ardoise* from the Chanel spring line-----I decided I've already purchased more than 1/2 of the  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   collection so why not.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:dunno: [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


  Heehee!  Nice haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to start watching Christmas movies.






Yes!  And then maybe it won't seem like it's over!  Save the muders & rapes on L & O SVU for after the 
   New Year!!  I happen to love L & O because you can find one on anytime of day/night.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Heehee! Nice haul!


    Thanks...I'm so bad


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Shars said:


> Can you believe I still haven't seen Best Man Holiday. I have to make an effort to watch it in the coming week since I've banned all my friends from talking about it in my presence 'til I've seen it lol.


 I think you'll enjoy it Shars!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]Yes!  And then maybe it won't seem like it's over!  Save the muders & rapes on L & O SVU for after the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   New Year!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I happen to love L & O because you can find one on anytime of day/night.[/COLOR]


Haha true. I love L&O.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha true. I love L&O.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsOSt3hNRY0

  I just heard the news Joe Cocker passed away, I absolutely adored his voice.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsOSt3hNRY0  I just heard the news Joe Cocker passed away, I absolutely adored his voice. :crybaby:


 Oh Noooo! That's  so sad. He was amazing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Oh Noooo! That's so sad. He was amazing!


  He is truly an artist!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsOSt3hNRY0
> 
> I just heard the news Joe Cocker passed away, I absolutely adored his voice.


  No way :-/ He was great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> No way :-/ He was great.


Everyone was hoping it would end up being a hoax...


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 22, 2014)

Can I just say....I HATE USPS THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 *SIGH* Just needed to get that out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Can I just say....I HATE USPS THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!!  :rants:   *SIGH* Just needed to get that out.


I know...everyone does especially during this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Oh Noooo! That's so sad. He was amazing!


  Yes with his gravel-esque voice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes with his gravel-esque voice![/COLOR]


Yes that voice was so perfect.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 22, 2014)

I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Merry Christmas to you & your family too Mandy! And a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Mandy ~ Merry Christmas to you & yours and Happy & Healthy New Year!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Merry Christmas Mandy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


Merry Christmas to you and yours aswell


----------



## Shars (Dec 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Merry Christmas to you too Mandy and I hope your hubby and family are not too sad and are able to still cherish the good moments to come!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Can I just say....I HATE USPS THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Merry Christmas Mandy.  I hope the New Year brings joy, happiness and health to you and your family.


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsOSt3hNRY0  I just heard the news Joe Cocker passed away, I absolutely adored his voice. :crybaby:


  So did I. Was listening to some of his stuff last night. I saw him live in Seattle when he opened for Tina Turner. He was amazing. Lung cancer ain't no joke. Lost my BFF 2 years ago from it. She was 43  RIP JOE


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Wishing you the same, Mandy.


----------



## jenise (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I might not be on here a lot in the upcoming days, so I just wanted to go ahead and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get what you want for Christmas, but most of all, I hope that you all are able to share some precious moments with your loved ones.


  Thank you, same to you  <333


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> So did I. Was listening to some of his stuff last night. I saw him live in Seattle when he opened for Tina Turner. He was amazing. Lung cancer ain't no joke. Lost my BFF 2 years ago from it. She was 43  RIP JOE


So sorry to hear about your friend Jill :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning everyone


 Good morningggggg D!!! :heart2:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning everyone


  Good morning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Good morning


  How's your day going?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is your day V? So far?   How's your day going?


 Going good D!! Vacay starts today for DH too!! So yippee  How is your day coming along??? More Christmas prep???


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!


 Good morning Sassy!!!!  





mel33t said:


>


 Hiya Mel howdy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How is your day coming along??? More Christmas prep???


  Yay, I hope the vacay is amazing for you all.
  Actually I am on my way out of town for the evening and night...will come back for Christmas Eve lol
  I just need a break....you know. I've been so busy at home, I want a little fun. Nothing to crazy or anything, so I'll be safe. 
  It isn't going to get to crazy, my mom is coming with me lol


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a nice time on your little trip!  Hi sassy and Mel, how are you gals doing today?  Yay, I hope the vacay is amazing for you all. Actually I am on my way out of town for the evening and night...will come back for Christmas Eve lol I just need a break....you know. I've been so busy at home, I want a little fun. Nothing to crazy or anything, so I'll be safe.  It isn't going to get to crazy, my mom is coming with me lol


Hi everyone!  Is everyone ready for Christmas? I keep buying stuff for myself -  I need to stop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning everyone


    It's afternoon now but saying hello to everyone......Dolly , Vee, Jill, Mandy, Mel & Sassy, and hope I didn't miss anyone.  I'm excited to have completed everything that
   I need to do outside of the house, now I'm in to stay and enjoy the season!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi sassy and Mel, how are you gals doing today?
> 
> Yay, I hope the vacay is amazing for you all.
> Actually I am on my way out of town for the evening and night...will come back for Christmas Eve lol
> ...






Hi there WD.  I laughed about you buying things for yourself....that's not a totally bad egging you know----at least you won't be disappointed.



I'm all done! 
          The last thing I had to do was finalize our Christmas dinner menu and pick up the prime rib roast from the butcher.  What a relief!

          So what did you buy yourself???


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi sassy and Mel, how are you gals doing today?  Yay, I hope the vacay is amazing for you all. Actually I am on my way out of town for the evening and night...will come back for Christmas Eve lol I just need a break....you know. I've been so busy at home, I want a little fun. Nothing to crazy or anything, so I'll be safe.  It isn't going to get to crazy, my mom is coming with me lol


 Hi Dolly Love! Im in bed sick. I have the flu! Yaaay, right before Christmas! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Dolly Love! Im in bed sick. I have the flu! Yaaay, right before Christmas! Hope you are doing well!


   Oh no Sassy!!!   Total bummer.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi sassy and Mel, how are you gals doing today?  Yay, I hope the vacay is amazing for you all. Actually I am on my way out of town for the evening and night...will come back for Christmas Eve lol I just need a break....you know. I've been so busy at home, I want a little fun. Nothing to crazy or anything, so I'll be safe.  It isn't going to get to crazy, my mom is coming with me lol


 Awesome D!! Hope you get your well deserved rest and at the same time have a fun filled day!!! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You're right about lung cancer Jill.  I'm so sorry you lost your BFF to it---just devastating. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It's afternoon now but saying hello to everyone......Dolly , Vee, Jill, Mandy, Mel & Sassy, and hope I didn't miss anyone.  I'm excited to have completed everything that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I need to do outside of the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]house, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]now I'm in to stay and enjoy the season!![/COLOR]


 Hiya meddy


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope you have a great time Dolly.  Stay safe!!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there WD.  I laughed about you buying things for yourself....that's not a totally bad egging you know----at least you won't be disappointed.[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm all done![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          The last thing I had to do was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]finalize our Christmas dinner menu and pick up the prime rib roast from the butcher.  What a relief![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]          So what did you buy yourself???[/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy!  I'm glad to hear you're done!   I got some stuff from NM. ~ TF  Indian Rose ~ TF  Spice eye cream ~ Kevin Aucoin holiday look book ~ Kevin Aucoin Making Faces Book  I had a 10% of coupon  I also got  the CT Ecstasy blush and the MSFs from MAC lightness of being collection Heehee--/ I'll be good after my birthday!! I just love the pretty stuff!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Dolly Love! Im in bed sick. I have the flu! Yaaay, right before Christmas! Hope you are doing well!


  Hope you frel better by Christmas!  Just get plenty of rest and fluids.  I heard the flu this year is bad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Have a great day everyone!






*Awesome haul* WD.  I love that Making Faces book.  Did you happen to check out the new KA highlighter???  
      Enjoy your day and your goodies!!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh no Sassy!!!   Total bummer.  I hope you feel better soon.:bouquet: [/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy!


walkingdead said:


> Hope you frel better by Christmas!  Just get plenty of rest and fluids.  I heard the flu this year is bad!


 I'm in bed now WD. Thanks Love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hope you frel better by Christmas! Just get plenty of rest and fluids.* I heard the flu this year is bad!*


  I heard that too WD---they say the vaccine doesn't cover the strain that's most prevalent right now, but being vaccinated will help mitigate some of the symptoms. 
 I have no interest in testing this theory first hand.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]* *[/COLOR]ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]*Awesome haul* WD.  I love that Making Faces book.  Did you happen to check out the new KA highlighter???  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      Enjoy your day and your goodies!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy~I did checkout the highlighter ~  I know you got that one -- let me know how you like it.  I was feeling greedy.  For my birthday!   Meddy do you think the Burberry one is worth it?


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Vee[/COLOR]:cheer: :frenz:    [COLOR=0000FF] I heard that too WD---they say the vaccine doesn't cover the strain that's most prevalent right now, but being vaccinated will help mitigate some of the symptoms.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I have no interest in testing this theory first hand.[/COLOR]


  I know!  I pray everyone stays healthy!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great vacation and holiday!!    I went full #teambuyitall today with the MAC release :sigh:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is your day V? So far?   How's your day going?


  Work has been pretty good today. However, my fat behind broke our bed frame in the middle of the night. LOL. I was mortified and couldn't go back to sleep after that.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hope everyone has a great vacation and holiday!!    I went full #teambuyitall today with the MAC release :sigh:


  Heehee!  What did you get?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Heehee!  What did you get?


  I picked up Warm Soul blush and two of the mineralized eye shadows from the new collection. The taupe and the bronze color. I forget the name :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I picked up Warm Soul blush and two of the mineralized eye shadows from the new collection. The taupe and the bronze color. I forget the name :haha:


  Warm soul will look gorgeous on you Mel!!! I like the brown e/s.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas all! I can't wait to be back in the states. I do have a bunch of packages delivered or to get delivered. We will be back on the 27th. My dad's funeral went fine and the necrological service was very moving. We had a 14hr stop over in Hong Kong. I'll check out their Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel and TF if they have any Asia exclusive stuff.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm somewhat embarrassed by the number of neutral palettes in my stash.  I pulled one out today that I've had for quite sometime, that I've never worn.hboy: Dior Montaigne.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Well I'm wearing it today [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]so I can get off the neutral-palette-hoarder list. [/COLOR]


I have quite a few too. Toss in neutral eye singles and its just too much. I'm thinking of cleaning out my stash.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone!  Is everyone ready for Christmas? I keep buying stuff for myself -  I need to stop.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope you have a great time Dolly.  Stay safe!!![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there WD.  I laughed about you buying things for yourself....that's not a totally bad egging you know----at least you won't be disappointed.[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm all done![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          The last thing I had to do was [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]finalize our Christmas dinner menu and pick up the prime rib roast from the butcher.  What a relief![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]          So what did you buy yourself???[/COLOR]


I am not ready for Christmas lol I wish it lasted longer than a day.    





SassyWonder said:


> Hi Dolly Love! Im in bed sick. I have the flu! Yaaay, right before Christmas! Hope you are doing well!


Oh no Sassy  get better soon. I hope it clears up quickly :hug:   





MandyVanHook said:


> Work has been pretty good today. However, my fat behind broke our bed frame in the middle of the night. LOL. I was mortified and couldn't go back to sleep after that.


Lol the troubles of being a larger gal. Girl I've done it before lol   





mel33t said:


> Hope everyone has a great vacation and holiday!!    I went full #teambuyitall today with the MAC release :sigh:


:hug: what did you pick up Mel


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Work has been pretty good today. However, my fat behind broke our bed frame in the middle of the night. LOL. I was mortified and couldn't go back to sleep after that.


    Glad you didn't hurt yourself Mandy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I have quite a few too. Toss in neutral eye singles and its just too much. I'm thinking of cleaning out my stash.


    I plan to cull my stash in the New Year---a girl has to make room for new pretties!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Merry Christmas all! I can't wait to be back in the states. I do have a bunch of packages delivered or to get delivered. We will be back on the 27th. My dad's funeral went fine and the necrological service was very moving. We had a 14hr stop over in Hong Kong. I'll check out their Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel and TF if they have any Asia exclusive stuff.


  Merry Christmas C!  Hope you have a safe trip back! Hope you find some great goodies in HK


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not ready for Christmas lol I wish it lasted longer than a day.  Oh no Sassy  get better soon. I hope it clears up quickly :hug: Lol the troubles of being a larger gal. Girl I've done it before lol :hug: what did you pick up Mel


  LOL, I'm ashamed to say it wasn't my first time.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Likewise WD!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Same to you Mel!  Enjoy!   Way to go! #teambuyitall [/COLOR]:cheer: :cheer:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Glad you didn't hurt yourself Mandy.[/COLOR]


  I did hit my knee pretty bad. Got a big goose egg on it and now it's just bruised. Doesn't hurt too bad, though, thankfully.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not ready for Christmas lol I wish it lasted longer than a day.  Oh no Sassy  get better soon. I hope it clears up quickly :hug: Lol the troubles of being a larger gal. Girl I've done it before lol :hug: what did you pick up Mel


 Warm soul blush and two of the MES from the new collection 


MandyVanHook said:


> LOL, I'm ashamed to say it wasn't my first time.  I did hit my knee pretty bad. Got a big goose egg on it and now it's just bruised. Doesn't hurt too bad, though, thankfully.


  Glad you're okay!! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *I did hit my knee pretty bad. Got a big goose egg on it and now it's just bruised. Doesn't hurt too bad, though, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OMG Mandy!!!!  I'm sure you iced it, etc......I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG Mandy!!!!  I'm sure you iced it, etc......I hope it feels better soon.[/COLOR]


  I didn't ice it. I know I should have but I was too busy sobbing over the fact that my dog's could have been under the bed and I could have killed them. It's one time I was grateful that they were all in the bed crowding us!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 23, 2014)

KBShimmer Men Are From Mars-ala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It comes out January 1st and I need it in my life! I have a couple shades that are similar to Marsala, but the marsala/holo combo speaks to me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Merry Christmas all! I can't wait to be back in the states. I do have a bunch of packages delivered or to get delivered. We will be back on the 27th. My dad's funeral went fine and the necrological service was very moving. We had a 14hr stop over in Hong Kong. I'll check out their Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel and TF if they have any Asia exclusive stuff.


  Merry Christmas Cee. Have a safe journey and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> KBShimmer Men Are From Mars-ala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just got the lipstick a few days ago. I may have to get this to complete the set.


----------



## jenise (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> KBShimmer Men Are From Mars-ala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It comes out January 1st and I need it in my life! I have a couple shades that are similar to Marsala, but the marsala/holo combo speaks to me.


   That is so, so pretty.  Meddy will need that too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> KBShimmer Men Are From Mars-ala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh pretty


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 24, 2014)

HQhair & Lookfantastic have some NARS items on sale up to 50% off, I believe they have free worldwide shipping. I ordered the Cream Eye Blending Brush, I'll try using it for applying concealer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> HQhair & Lookfantastic have some NARS items on sale up to 50% off, I believe they have free worldwide shipping. I ordered the Cream Eye Blending Brush, I'll try using it for applying concealer.


Thanks Nay


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> HQhair & Lookfantastic have some NARS items on sale up to 50% off, I believe they have free worldwide shipping. I ordered the Cream Eye Blending Brush, I'll try using it for applying concealer.


 Thanks for this info Nay. Very helpful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

My sister sent me this yesterday....she says that is my logic :lmao:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sent me this yesterday....she says that is my logic :lmao:


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

So yesterday I noticed that the pre made 15 pan palettes are now $85. I thought they were $110 before... And then they ended up in my cart...   Can't have too many neutrals :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Can't have too many neutrals








 that is a great purchase Mel


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  that is a great purchase Mel


  Thanks! I'm actually going to gift the cooler toned one to my best friend. She'll love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks! I'm actually going to gift the cooler toned one to my best friend. She'll love it!


  How sweet of you! What a wonderful friend, you are Mel.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How sweet of you! What a wonderful friend, you are Mel.


  :hug: Any exciting plan today Dolly? What are your Christmas Eve traditions?  I'm working until three and then dinner with the family and midnight mass.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm working until three and then dinner with the family and midnight mass.


  Christmas Eve is the main festivities for the holiday season.
  Today my brother should arrive , we have a big family dinner. My brothers play video games all night. Pretty much celebrate like it is christmas lol 
  I spend all day in the kitchen making the sides for the tamales. We are doing something different chili beans (homemade) and my usual macaroni salad. 
  On Christmas, we open presents and then spend the day away from each other...usually in pairs of 2 lol. The girls (my Nieces) stay with me all day from now till the 27th...just because they can lol 

  Still working today...I hope it goes by very fast Mel, so you can enjoy your holiday. Do you have any traditions? What do you do on Christmas?


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> So yesterday I noticed that the pre made 15 pan palettes are now $85. I thought they were $110 before... And then they ended up in my cart...   Can't have too many neutrals :haha:


  Ohh boyyyyy this is not good news for my wallet! I've wanted to purchase one for a while just didn't wanna pay that price tag but now I'm afraid I won't be able to help myself


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas Eve is the main festivities for the holiday season. Today my brother should arrive , we have a big family dinner. My brothers play video games all night. Pretty much celebrate like it is christmas lol  I spend all day in the kitchen making the sides for the tamales. We are doing something different chili beans (homemade) and my usual macaroni salad.  On Christmas, we open presents and then spend the day away from each other...usually in pairs of 2 lol. The girls (my Nieces) stay with me all day from now till the 27th...just because they can lol   Still working today...I hope it goes by very fast Mel, so you can enjoy your holiday. Do you have any traditions? What do you do on Christmas?


  That sounds like so much fun!! You must be a great cook.   Work is going fast. We're swamped right now and will be until end of April. So that's good. We just keep Christmas small and relaxing. Thanksgiving and New Years we invite the family over 40+ people. So its nice to just enjoy each other


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Work is going fast. We're swamped right now and will be until end of April. So that's good. We just keep Christmas small and relaxing. Thanksgiving and New Years we invite the family over 40+ people. So its nice to just enjoy each other


  I like to think I am...my family says I am. 
  Whoa till the end of April. That is how Christmas should be, relaxing and small. Really intimate and warm with family & friends.
  That is a hell of a lot of people for Thanksgiving and New Years lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>






That's the best!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.


 Missed you Naomi!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.






Yay Naomi!!!  Meddy missed you!!!!  I'm a busy little elf, but good.  How are you????


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Can't have too many neutrals






Very smooth move Mel!  I agree...more neutrals, more neutrals!!!   ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I'm working until three and then *dinner with the family and midnight mass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That sounds lovely Mel!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thanks! I'm actually going to gift the cooler toned one to my best friend. She'll love it!


    That's really a very nice gift!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas Eve is the main festivities for the holiday season.
> Today my brother should arrive , we have a big family dinner. My brothers play video games all night. Pretty much celebrate like it is christmas lol
> I spend all day in the kitchen making the sides for the tamales. We are doing something different chili beans (homemade) and my usual macaroni salad.
> On Christmas, we open presents and then spend the day away from each other...usually in pairs of 2 lol. The girls (my Nieces) stay with me all day from now till the 27th...just because they can lol
> ...


   Dolly that sounds like a ton of fun!!!!  I like the winding down time with the girls.  They get auntie all to themselves.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Missed you Naomi!


Missed you too Dolly :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay Naomi!!!  Meddy missed you!!!!  I'm a busy little elf, but good.  How are you????[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy! I missed you too. Im doing okay, bit sleepy. How are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone doing well.


 Soooooo glad to see you back!!! Miss ya buddy  :hug: :yaay:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Soooooo glad to see you back!!! Miss ya buddy  :hug: :yaay:


Howdy Buddy! Ive missed you too. :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.


  Hey, Naomi! I've been wondering where you were! I actually checked yesterday to see how long it had been since you logged in.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like to think I am...my family says I am.  Whoa till the end of April. That is how Christmas should be, relaxing and small. Really intimate and warm with family & friends. That is a hell of a lot of people for Thanksgiving and New Years lol.


  Lol right?! I bet you're an amazing cook!!  Tax season is fast approaching. We just had the seminar Monday with the AICPA for all the changes for 2014. I had a migraine the size of Texas. :haha:   





NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.


  Missed you!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Very smooth move Mel!  I agree...more neutrals, more neutrals!!!   ENJOY!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That sounds lovely Mel!!!![/COLOR]


  Meddy you're so sweet :hug:  Happy Holidays to you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, Naomi! I've been wondering where you were! I actually checked yesterday to see how long it had been since you logged in.


Hiya Mandy! Ive missed you too and hope yourr well.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol right?! I bet you're an amazing cook!!  Tax season is fast approaching. We just had the seminar Monday with the AICPA for all the changes for 2014. I had a migraine the size of Texas. :haha: Missed you!!! Merry Christmas!!


Merry Christmas to you too Mel!:frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Missed you too Dolly :hug:


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Dolly that sounds like a ton of fun!!!!  I like the winding down time with the girls.  They get auntie all to themselves.[/COLOR]


Yea they love me...like crazy. The youngest is really attached to me. I can't do anything without my tail following behind me lol   





mel33t said:


> Lol right?! I bet you're an amazing cook!!  Tax season is fast approaching. We just had the seminar Monday with the AICPA for all the changes for 2014. I had a migraine the size of Texas. :haha: Missed you!!! Merry Christmas!!


Tax season..... :barf: lol I can imagine how you felt, the thought gives me a headache lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy! Ive missed you too. :hug:


  Merry Christmas Naomi girl! Welcome back 


mel33t said:


> Meddy you're so sweet :hug:  Happy Holidays to you!!!


 Good luck for the tax season Mel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays everyone!
  May your holiday be filled with love.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Mandy! Ive missed you too and hope yourr well.


  I'm doing well. I received two new Nars lipsticks today and hubby and I took a super long nap. Doesn't get much better. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

Christmas eve dinner! All this talk about tamales...wanted to show you all the finished plate!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas eve dinner! All this talk about tamales...wanted to show you all the finished plate!


  Wow! That looks great!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Merry Christmas Naomi girl! Welcome back  Good luck for the tax season Mel!


Merry Christmas Charisma! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm doing well. I received two new Nars lipsticks today and hubby and I took a super long nap. Doesn't get much better. Lol


Hecks no it doesn't! :haha:  Which lippies did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas eve dinner! All this talk about tamales...wanted to show you all the finished plate!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays everyone! May your holiday be filled with love.


merry Christmas Dollykins! :kiss:


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Finally able to log on again! My laptop died awhile back and so I've been using my phone to log on and that finally really started to go and I haven't been able to log in successfully. I hope everyone is doing well.


  Hey Naomi, happy holidays to you


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey, I found a drugstore product that I really like: The revlon ultra hd glosses. I had to track it down since seeing a review of Rose Quartz on Temptalia. I snagged that one and Strawberry Topaz. They are so opaque and gorgeous. They remind me of the best Chanel glossimers. Really impressed.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hecks no it doesn't! :haha:  Which lippies did you get?


  Grace and Catherine. I posted some pics and comparisons over in the Audacious thread. I really love both of them. Grace might be my new favorite lipstick.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I found a drugstore product that I really like: The revlon ultra hd glosses. I had to track it down since seeing a review of Rose Quartz on Temptalia. I snagged that one and Strawberry Topaz. They are so opaque and gorgeous. They remind me of the best Chanel glossimers. Really impressed.


  Thanks, I'll have to check these out. I really need to venture back into drugstore cosmetics. There can be some gems.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Mmh, that looks good, Dolly.   Hey Naomi, happy holidays to you


Thanks Nadine! Happy holidays to you too.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I found a drugstore product that I really like: The revlon ultra hd glosses. I had to track it down since seeing a review of Rose Quartz on Temptalia. I snagged that one and Strawberry Topaz. They are so opaque and gorgeous. They remind me of the best Chanel glossimers. Really impressed.


Thanks Shontay! I'll have to check those out soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Grace and Catherine. I posted some pics and comparisons over in the Audacious thread. I really love both of them. Grace might be my new favorite lipstick.


I'll have to pop over there and check them out, I bet they look beautiful on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Meddy! I missed you too. Im doing okay, bit sleepy. How are you?


  I'm great thanks---ready to bring the hurriedness that comes w/the holidays down a few notches and just chill for a while.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Happy Holidays to you!!!


   Thank you Mel, and to you as well.  I hope you got rid of that Texas-sized headache!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Beautiful Dolly. I'm glad we had dinner already---I'd be drooling all over my keyboard !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm doing well. I received two new *Nars lipsticks today and hubby and I took a super long nap. Doesn't get much better. Lol*


   That's for sure Mandy.  New makeup & a long winter's nap = one hell of a great day!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I found a drugstore product that I really like: The revlon ultra hd glosses. I had to track it down since seeing a review of Rose Quartz on Temptalia. I snagged that one and Strawberry Topaz. They are so opaque and gorgeous. They remind me of the best Chanel glossimers. Really impressed.


    I'm glad you posted this Shontay---this sounds backwards, but I never know what's good in the drug store.  Now I 
   have a specific item to look for.  I'll drag the daughter along because she's a lip gloss addict.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Dolly. I'm glad we had dinner already---I'd be drooling all over my keyboard !!!


  Lol thanks Meddy.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas eve dinner! All this talk about tamales...wanted to show you all the finished plate!


  Beautiful!  Thank you soo much for sharing!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful! Thank you soo much for sharing!!








 Anytime, I take pride in my cooking.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anytime, I take pride in my cooking.


  And you should!  Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!!


  Merry Christmas WD


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Christmas eve dinner! All this talk about tamales...wanted to show you all the finished plate!


  Yummo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anytime, I take pride in my cooking.


    I'm with you Dolly.  I LOVE to cook.   I made Zucchini Latkes for the first time for the last night of Hanukkah and they were SOOOOO GOOD!!!  Hubs is pretty picky
   with his cultural cuisine and he _loved them!_  Christmas day is a big menu to prepare but I love every minute of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Merry Christmas!!






Merry Christmas WD!  I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm with you Dolly.  I LOVE to cook.   I made Zucchini Latkes for the first time for the last night of Hanukkah and they were SOOOOO GOOD!!!  Hubs is pretty picky[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   with his cultural cuisine and he _loved them!_  Christmas day is a big menu to prepare but I love every minute of it.[/COLOR]


Those sound delicious :yum:  Yea it can be so much work. But knowing you made it and put everything into it to make it the absolute best, is a good feeling. I prefer cooking at home.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad you posted this Shontay---this sounds backwards, but I never know what's good in the drug store.  Now I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   have a specific item to look for.  I'll drag the daughter along because she's a lip [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]gloss addict.[/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   :kiss:   It was yummy Nay!   Really? I saw them at ulta and totally looked them over. I will def pick one up. I love it when drugstore products are amazing!   Lol thanks Meddy.


  I never know what to trust in a drugstore either. When I see something interesting I'll stand there and google it first. I saw the gloss displays about two weeks ago, but wasn't interested. Then, Temptalia popped up with her review and we all know I don't read those things, but she did give them an A, but seeing the shades told me I needed to take a chance. I'm not even a gloss girl anymore, but for the price and the quality, hell yeah!  Oh and I have plenty of food in the house, but I got chinese takeout for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Merry Christmas WD!  I hope you have a wonderful day!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy!  You have a good one too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 25, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh and I have plenty of food in the house, but I got chinese takeout for Christmas.


 





I'll definitely check them out!!!
   I can eat Chinese any day, all day---love it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I never know what to trust in a drugstore either. When I see something interesting I'll stand there and google it first. I saw the gloss displays about two weeks ago, but wasn't interested. Then, Temptalia popped up with her review and we all know I don't read those things, but she did give them an A, but seeing the shades told me I needed to take a chance. I'm not even a gloss girl anymore, but for the price and the quality, hell yeah!  Oh and I have plenty of food in the house, but I got chinese takeout for Christmas. :lol:


I am not a gloss girl either. But good quality and affordability will change my mind.  Yummy love Chinese food


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Meddy! You have a good one too!


  Thank you WD!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Merry Christmas!!


Merry Christmas WD! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## mel33t (Dec 25, 2014)

Peace on earth and goodwill towards men!!  Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope everyone has a lovely day





mel33t said:


> Peace on earth and goodwill towards men!!  Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


Merry Christmas one and all! Love you all


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Merry Christmas all!


Merry Christmas C


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Merry Christmas C


 May you have a blessed new year as well as your family


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> May you have a blessed new year as well as your family


  May you and your family have a blessed new year as well.





 May you and your family have good health, good fortune and lots of love!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guys!
I wish you all a great Christmas, or just happy holidays if you don't celebrate!
I hope everyone has a great day, I have to go to my boyfriend's mom's house, and then to my aunt's house.
I don't feel like going anywhere today, :/ feeling sick and tired.

I hope all of u get awesome presents


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi guys!
> I wish you all a great Christmas, or just happy holidays if you don't celebrate!
> I hope everyone has a great day, I have to go to my boyfriend's mom's house, and then to my aunt's house.
> I don't feel like going anywhere today, :/ feeling sick and tired.
> ...


  Merry Christmas!
  I hope you feel better babe, may you find the strength to enjoy today. 
  I know it can be a pain to leave the house, when you are not feeling well.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I hope you feel better babe, may you find the strength to enjoy today.
> I know it can be a pain to leave the house, when you are not feeling well.


  Thank you!
  I just can't get myself to be in the mood to see people..
  ugh :/
  I'll take a shower and think happy thoughts lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!
> I just can't get myself to be in the mood to see people..
> ugh :/
> I'll take a shower and think happy thoughts lol


  Lol Happy thoughts are key! 
  I feel the same way today though, so I can relate lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol Happy thoughts are key!
> I feel the same way today though, so I can relate lol


  Sorry u are feeling like that too 
  I hope u get a nice present to compensate !

  I already know i'm not getting anything cool so meh :/
  haha

  I have an owl tattoo, and I have my reasons for it but people think it's because I am obsessed with owls (Which, I mean I clearly like em but I'm not obsessed)
  So every Christmas they give me owl mugs, owl PJs, owl frames, owl plushies.. 

  Every Christmas tho..


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Merry Christmas WD! :hug:[/quote/]  Merry Christmas Naomi!  Have a great day!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Peace on earth and goodwill towards men!!  Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


  Merry Christmas Mel!  Love this Christmas message!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I wish everyone a great day!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Peace on earth and goodwill towards men!!  Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


Merry Christmas Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Merry Christmas all!


Merry Christmas Charisma!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Merry Christmas one and all! Love you all


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> [COLOR=181818]Hi guys![/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I wish you all a great Christmas, or just happy holidays if you don't celebrate![/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I hope everyone has a great day, I have to go to my boyfriend's mom's house, and then to my aunt's house.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I don't feel like going anywhere today, :/ feeling sick and tired.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I hope all of u get awesome presents  [/COLOR]


Merry Christmas, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas WD! :hug:[/quote/]  Merry Christmas Naomi!  Have a great day!
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I wish everyone a great day!


Merry Christmas WD!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope everyone has a lovely day





mel33t said:


> Peace on earth and goodwill towards men!!  Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry u are feeling like that too  I hope u get a nice present to compensate !  I already know i'm not getting anything cool so meh :/ haha  I have an owl tattoo, and I have my reasons for it but people think it's because I am obsessed with owls (Which, I mean I clearly like em but I'm not obsessed) So every Christmas they give me owl mugs, owl PJs, owl frames, owl plushies..   Every Christmas tho.. :headbang:


It's ok...I think I'm just feeling down in the dumps. You know thinking on the whole year and what shit it was :sigh: I usually never get a damn thing. I get things throughout the year so need for Christmas gifts lol but my brother gave me a gift card to kohls..which he never gives gifts ever! Oh and he gave me a crap ton of scratchers :lmao: Oh man that sucks. See owls are cute but every single year...has to be aggravating. Hopefully this year is different for you :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Vande!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas ladies! I've been gone for what feels like forever, too many health issues that I won't get into now ( don't want to be a Debbie Downer on Christmas). Just wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday. I hope everyone has a beautiful day with friends and family. Love you all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I've been gone for what feels like forever, too many health issues that I won't get into now ( don't want to be a Debbie Downer on Christmas). Just wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday. I hope everyone has a beautiful day with friends and family. Love you all!


  Merry Christmas 
  I pray your health gets better Melrose! 
  Have a beautiful and lovely day with your family and friends...all my love to you!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy happy holidays to all my buddies!!!! Love you allll!!  :kissy:  Ps: I am So glad we have this thread to talk about anything under the sun and a group of friends to always count on!!!!  :grouphug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Merry Christmas and happy happy holidays to all my buddies!!!! Love you allll!!  :kissy:  Ps: I am So glad we have this thread to talk about anything under the sun and a group of friends to always count on!!!!  :grouphug:


Merry Christmas V! :hug: Love you aswell  I love that fact! Wonderful friendships  :grouphug:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Merry Christmas and happy happy holidays to all my buddies!!!! Love you allll!!  :kissy:  Ps: I am So glad we have this thread to talk about anything under the sun and a group of friends to always count on!!!!  :grouphug:


  Merry Christmas V!  Love our friendship too! Have a great day with your family!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Have a great day with your family!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas my Specktra family! I hope your holidays are filled with lots of food and love!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I've been gone for what feels like forever, too many health issues that I won't get into now ( don't want to be a Debbie Downer on Christmas). Just wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday. I hope everyone has a beautiful day with friends and family. Love you all!


Merry Christmas Melrose! I hope your health issues get better for you soon. Love you! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Merry Christmas and happy happy holidays to all my buddies!!!! Love you allll!!  :kissy:  Ps: I am So glad we have this thread to talk about anything under the sun and a group of friends to always count on!!!!  :grouphug:


Merry Christmas Buddy! Here's a little Norman for ya! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Merry Christmas my Specktra family! I hope your holidays are filled with lots of food and love!


Merry Christmas Nani! I hope youve had a wonderful day! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Merry Christmas Buddy! Here's a little Norman for ya! :hug:


 :kiss: :hug: Yippee!!!! Merry Christmas!!I hope you had a good day with your loved ones buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :kiss: :hug: Yippee!!!! Merry Christmas!!I hope you had a good day with your loved ones buddy!!!


It has been pretty decent here.  I hope youve had a great one. Did your little girl get all she wanted?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It has been pretty decent here.  I hope youve had a great one. Did your little girl get all she wanted?


 Yay!! Yes she did!! And yest she found my glitter stash and to her it was pixie dust and the rest is history!! :lol: I wasn't concerned about the glitter as much as the cleaning after (oh my) !! So it was a glitter filled Christmas. Anything I touch has glitter on it!  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Yes she did!! And yest she found my glitter stash and to her it was pixie dust and the rest is history!! :lol: I wasn't concerned about the glitter as much as the cleaning after (oh my) !! So it was a glitter filled Christmas. Anything I touch has glitter on it!  :sigh:


Oh thats so cute and funny and yet painful to think about at the same time.  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh thats so cute and funny and yet painful to think about at the same time.  :lol:


 Oh I know!! The tinker bell phase!! She has a bag now that she is filled with stuff from around the house( bottle caps, small toys and the likes... Essentially junk) that she calls "lost things!"! Yup!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I know!! The tinker bell phase!! She has a bag now that she is filled with stuff from around the house( bottle caps, small toys and the likes... Essentially junk) that she calls "lost things!"! Yup!!


Emma & Eliana had "lost things" bags too when they were a bit younger! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Emma & Eliana had "lost things" bags too when they were a bit younger! Lol


 Lol!!! The first place I look for my "lost" things is in that bag! Car key, house key......hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol!!! The first place I look for my "lost" things is in that bag! Car key, house key......hboy:


So cute. :haha:   PS.....My fav of the Tinkerbell movies is Tinkerbell and the lost treasure. Don't judge. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So cute. :haha:   PS.....My fav of the Tinkerbell movies is Tinkerbell and the lost treasure. Don't judge. Lol


 Ha!! No judgements!!  I can probably repeat all the dialogues myself!! :haha: after the 100th time watching the same movie you know...it happens?????


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Ha!! No judgements!!  I can probably repeat all the dialogues myself!! :haha: after the 100th time watching the same movie you know...it happens?????


Heck yeah it does and even when you think you've finally cleansed yourself of it all,it just comes right back when you least expect it to. LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Merry Christmas my Specktra family! I hope your holidays are filled with lots of food and love!


Merry Christmas 


Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Yes she did!! And yest she found my glitter stash and to her it was pixie dust and the rest is history!! :lol: I wasn't concerned about the glitter as much as the cleaning after (oh my) !! So it was a glitter filled Christmas. Anything I touch has glitter on it!  :sigh:


That's so wonderful V! Lol pixie dust   





NaomiH said:


> So cute. :haha:   PS.....My fav of the Tinkerbell movies is Tinkerbell and the lost treasure. Don't judge. Lol


Love that one too


----------



## jenise (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 25, 2014)

jenise said:


> Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas


I hope you did as well


----------



## jenise (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you did as well


 Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


 We are stuck in Hong Kong for another 10hrs. I'll shop tomorrow here and check out if there are great stuff.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


Not me


----------



## Melrose (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good christmas. No shopping for me. I'm trying my best to be good with my makeup purchases until Bao Bao Wan. The only item I'm going to get if I can find it is the MUFE eyeshadow in M928. It's been sold out on the sephora site forever but I'm heading to San Antonio on Monday and will be looking for it at the stores up there. Does anyone own it? I've heard Marc's fig 1 is similar but I find it lacks pigmentation so I've never purchased it because of that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not me





charismafulltv said:


> We are stuck in Hong Kong for another 10hrs. I'll shop tomorrow here and check out if there are great stuff.


10hrs wow. Hopefully you find some awesome items!   





Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good christmas. No shopping for me. I'm trying my best to be good with my makeup purchases until Bao Bao Wan. The only item I'm going to get if I can find it is the MUFE eyeshadow in M928. It's been sold out on the sephora site forever but I'm heading to San Antonio on Monday and will be looking for it at the stores up there. Does anyone own it? I've heard Marc's fig 1 is similar but I find it lacks pigmentation so I've never purchased it because of that.


Hey I hope your holiday was amazing. Morning!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> 10hrs wow. Hopefully you find some awesome items! Hey I hope your holiday was amazing. Morning!


 Good morning Dolly! Yesterday was a good day. The kids had a blast opening up gifts Christmas morning. The best part of Christmas is getting to watch it all through the joy in their eyes. The hubby surprised me with a lot of makeup and other unexpected gifts he'd been buying for months. We had a nice dinner, had my dad over for tamales and ham. After the kids finally went to bed, we watched "It's a Wonderful Life". How was your day?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning Ladies! So glad to be back. I have so much to catch up on. I hope everyone had a wonderful  holiday!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good christmas. No shopping for me. I'm trying my best to be good with my makeup purchases until Bao Bao Wan. The only item I'm going to get if I can find it is the MUFE eyeshadow in M928. It's been sold out on the sephora site forever but I'm heading to San Antonio on Monday and will be looking for it at the stores up there. Does anyone own it? I've heard Marc's fig 1 is similar but I find it lacks pigmentation so I've never purchased it because of that.


Good morning Mel, glad to see you had a good day yesterday. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies! So glad to be back. I have so much to catch up on. I hope everyone had a wonderful  holiday!


Howdy Sassy! :hug: Hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Sassy! :hug: Hope you had a great Christmas.


 I did! I relaxed at home. My hubby made Gumbo and I watched all my fav movies with my 4 boys.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


   I got up early this morning and hit two Pier One stores and cleaned up on After-Christmas sale items. I also went to Target but they did not have much. Target used to have a lot of really nice Xmas decorations but the last 6 years they have not.  I am remodeling two rooms in my house so I have a delivery this afternoon. I can't wait.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies! So glad to be back. I have so much to catch up on. I hope everyone had a wonderful  holiday!


  Good morning Sassy. Glad you had a wonderful Christmas  with your family.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning Dolly! Yesterday was a good day. The kids had a blast opening up gifts Christmas morning. The best part of Christmas is getting to watch it all through the joy in their eyes. The hubby surprised me with a lot of makeup and other unexpected gifts he'd been buying for months. We had a nice dinner, had my dad over for tamales and ham. After the kids finally went to bed, we watched "It's a Wonderful Life". How was your day?


  Melrose........so good to see you online. Merry Christmas. I'm glad you were able to spend the day with your family.  Once again, your husband puts most men I know to shame. He is so thoughtful.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Sassy. Glad you had a wonderful Christmas  with your family.


 Thanks Vande!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Just glanced in the upcoming mac threads for the first time in weeks .... :yawn:  That Philip Treacy powder has a cool design though.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


 Hi Dolly! No shopping here until some of the Spring collex. I want some Guerlain and the Toledo collex. Actually let me rephrase that.... No major hauling until then. LoL!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just glanced in the upcoming mac threads for the first time in weeks .... :yawn:  That Philip Treacy powder has a cool design though.


 I have my eye on that one!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I have my eye on that one!


It looks lovely, but I'm about 85% positive I'll end up skipping it. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It looks lovely, but I'm about 85% positive I'll end up skipping it. Lol


 It is! I need to see swatches. I'm not sure I'd love it in my skin tone.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a blessed day everyone


  I'm shopping online. I have carts filled everywhere, lots of good deals, but I don't know if I should hit submit. Trying to save that money for the spring collections.

  Did anyone get funny gifts for xmas? I got a wooden tree with fur on it... I don't know what to think of it, lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> It is! I need to see swatches. I'm not sure I'd love it in my skin tone.


Yeah, it might end up being really unflattering on woc.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm shopping online. I have carts filled everywhere, lots of good deals, but I don't know if I should hit submit. Trying to save that money for the spring collections.  Did anyone get funny gifts for xmas? I got a wooden tree with fur on it... I don't know what to think of it, lol. :haha:


That's  one interesting tree!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning Dolly! Yesterday was a good day. The kids had a blast opening up gifts Christmas morning. The best part of Christmas is getting to watch it all through the joy in their eyes. The hubby surprised me with a lot of makeup and other unexpected gifts he'd been buying for months. We had a nice dinner, had my dad over for tamales and ham. After the kids finally went to bed, we watched "It's a Wonderful Life". How was your day?


That sounds so wonderful Melrose! What a very special day. It really is all about the kids and our patents. I had a pretty boring day to be honest.   





SassyWonder said:


> Hi Dolly! No shopping here until some of the Spring collex. I want some Guerlain and the Toledo collex. Actually let me rephrase that.... No major hauling until then. LoL!


Lol I'm going to keep it low aswell. Lol but the buying bug attacks me every now and again   





Vandekamp said:


> I got up early this morning and hit two Pier One stores and cleaned up on After-Christmas sale items. I also went to Target but they did not have much. Target used to have a lot of really nice Xmas decorations but the last 6 years they have not.  I am remodeling two rooms in my house so I have a delivery this afternoon. I can't wait.


  woohoo Vande ompom: I hope your remodeling is a success.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That's one *interesting *tree!


  Interesting is the right word.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm shopping online. I have carts filled everywhere, lots of good deals, but I don't know if I should hit submit. Trying to save that money for the spring collections.  Did anyone get funny gifts for xmas? I got a wooden tree with fur on it... I don't know what to think of it, lol. :haha:


Hit submit on items you really need lol so everything :lmao: That is an interesting tree. Who made it? Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I've been gone for what feels like forever, too many health issues that I won't get into now ( don't want to be a Debbie Downer on Christmas). Just wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday. I hope everyone has a beautiful day with friends and family. Love you all!


  So sorry you're having health struggles!  I hope your Christmas day brought some joy and the New Year brings resolution 
   for whatever ails you, as well as happiness &/ prosperity.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is an interesting tree. Who made it? Lol








 I need to tell myself that I don't need any of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was a gift from my aunt, lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :lol:  I need to tell myself that I don't need any of it. :sigh:  It was a gift from my aunt, lol.


So a nice gesture on her part. It is the thought that counts....maybe she thought you needed a wooden tree with fur lol...idk :lol:  Have you asked her..if there is a meaning behind it?   Well maybe you don't need a few items, how about buy only things that are a super good deal?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> PS.....My fav of the Tinkerbell movies is Tinkerbell and the lost treasure. Don't judge. Lol


  No judgement Naomi----I love Tinkerbell too!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well maybe you don't need a few items, how about buy only things that are a super good deal?


  I know. I haven't asked her. She just dropped it off, we rarely talk. I think I'll call her in the next days.

  I'll try to stick to just one order, just have to figure out what I want.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I know. I haven't asked her. She just dropped it off, we rarely talk. I think I'll call her in the next days.  I'll try to stick to just one order, just have to figure out what I want.


 Zara????


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's really funny----she's primed for a metal detector on the beach.[/COLOR]   :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]That's not a bad thing---at least you don't have to spend time looking in 10 different places.  She's helping mommy![/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] No judgement Naomi----I love Tinkerbell too!![/COLOR]:haha:


 :lmao: true!! I just have to check one little bag for " lost" things!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> We are stuck in Hong Kong for another 10hrs. I'll shop tomorrow here and check out if there are great stuff.


  Safe trip home Charisma!!!!  I ordered the spring balls from Nordies last night!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not me






I hope the New Year brings you the best job ever!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Zara????


  The Zara sale still didn't start on the german site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully tomorrow! I'm stalking already, lol.
  The stuff in my carts is makeup, mainly Chanel and Shiseido. I could also get the Estee Lauder zodiac compact for 40€, so that's tempting too.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's really funny----she's primed for a metal detector on the beach.[/COLOR]   :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]That's not a bad thing---at least you don't have to spend time looking in 10 different places.  She's helping mommy![/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] No judgement Naomi----I love Tinkerbell too!![/COLOR]:haha:


They're so cute and funny. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Meddy :kiss: 





Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope the New Year brings you the best job ever!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I did! I relaxed at home. My hubby made Gumbo and I watched all my fav movies with my 4 boys.


  This sounds like FUN! 





Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope the New Year brings you the best job ever!!!![/COLOR]


 Happy New year to you as well! I pre ordered my balls at Bloomingdales.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Melrose........so good to see you online. Merry Christmas. I'm glad you were able to spend the day with your family.  Once again, your husband puts most men I know to shame. He is so thoughtful.


 Thank you friend! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it just me? I didn't have any urge to buy dior spring e/s this year or for their upcoming e/s collections. Dior has always disappointed me in terms of quality and overall performance as compared to Chanel.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy New year to you as well! I pre ordered my balls at Bloomingdales.






I'm so glad.  I was worried about your travel delay!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so glad.  I was worried about your travel delay!!![/COLOR]


 It's not a delay, it's just a LONG lay over!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Is it just me? I didn't have any urge to buy dior spring e/s this year or for their upcoming e/s collections. Dior has always disappointed me in terms of quality and overall performance as compared to Chanel.


  No.  It's not C.  I didn't buy anything from Dior's holiday collection and I'm trying to reserve judgement about the spring line, but so far I'm not particularly wowed by it.
   On the other hand, I purchased nearly the entire Chanel spring collection, and 3 items so far from the Guerlain spring collection.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm excited for my makeup at home that I did purchased last week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's not a delay, it's just a LONG lay over!


   Same difference---you were still on the ground, either way


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for my makeup at home that I did purchased last week.


  What did you buy last week?


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] What did you buy last week?[/COLOR]


 50 shades blush set, TF Stavros, Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel Spring, Mac Lightness MSF and my in laws gave us coffee subscription lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I know. I haven't asked her. She just dropped it off, we rarely talk. I think I'll call her in the next days.  I'll try to stick to just one order, just have to figure out what I want.


Hopefully there is some meaning behind it Nay. Keep us posted on which order gets the button pushed first lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> 50 shades blush set, TF Stavros, Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel Spring, Mac Lightness MSF and my in laws gave us coffee subscription lol


  Awesome C!!!!!  




I hope you absolutely love everything!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> 50 shades blush set, TF Stavros, Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel Spring, Mac Lightness MSF and my in laws gave us coffee subscription lol


ompom: Enjoy C


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

I went and had a tiny bit of shopping...picked up Dose of Colors: Berry Me & Purple Rain LC Cashmere KVD Lolita Nars illuminator Orgasm


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went and had a tiny bit of shopping...picked up Dose of Colors: Berry Me & Purple Rain LC Cashmere KVD Lolita Nars illuminator Orgasm


 ompom: awesome haul D!!! I picked up Lolita too yest since it was back in stock!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: awesome haul D!!! I picked up Lolita too yest since it was back in stock!!!


  Hi V ~ I picked up the NARS Yeaux Irresistible e/s pallette!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V ~ I picked up the NARS Yeaux Irresistible e/s pallette!


 Yay!!I hope we like it!! Mine shipped yest!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!I hope we like it!! Mine shipped yest!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went and had a tiny bit of shopping...picked up Dose of Colors: Berry Me & Purple Rain LC Cashmere KVD Lolita Nars illuminator Orgasm


 Share some pics and your experience with cashmere


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm shopping online. I have carts filled everywhere, lots of good deals, but I don't know if I should hit submit. Trying to save that money for the spring collections.  Did anyone get funny gifts for xmas? I got a wooden tree with fur on it... I don't know what to think of it, lol. :haha:


  I am stumped to. Do you live fur?  





Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds so wonderful Melrose! What a very special day. It really is all about the kids and our patents. I had a pretty boring day to be honest. Lol I'm going to keep it low aswell. Lol but the buying bug attacks me every now and again woohoo Vande ompom: I hope your remodeling is a success.


  Thank you Dolly.   





Melrose said:


> Thank you friend! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.


  I did. I spent it with my family.   





Dolly Snow said:


> I went and had a tiny bit of shopping...picked up Dose of Colors: Berry Me & Purple Rain LC Cashmere KVD Lolita Nars illuminator Orgasm


  Nice haul Dolly. I got Berry Me and Merlot today. I love them.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice haul Dolly. I got Berry Me and Merlot today. I love them.








 Nope, not at all.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's a great haul, I hope you love everything.
> 
> 
> I will, lol.
> ...


  So far, I sampled it. It is isn't as glittery as it looks. It gives a lovely sheen and pretty too.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Who is shopping today? Have a blessed day everyone :kiss:


   My list  Stavros =) ultramarine pink =) jeans levis and hollister


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> My list  Stavros =) ultramarine pink =) jeans levis and hollister


Awesome! How are you liking Stavros?


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome! How are you liking Stavros?


  I bought it online jiji picture when i get it I loved it with Temptalia  Where did you get LC and DOC ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   GREAT HAUL!!!!  Enjoy your well deserved goodies!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I bought it online jiji picture when i get it I loved it with Temptalia  Where did you get LC and DOC ?


Naimies in LA near Burbank...it is makeup heaven. They open at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  GREAT HAUL!!!!  Enjoy your well deserved goodies!!![/COLOR]


Thanks Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks Meddy







   BTW, do you have any Tamales left????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb:  [COLOR=0000FF]   BTW, do you have any Tamales left????[/COLOR]


Yea lol about 5 or 6 dozen left


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea lol about 5 or 6 dozen left


  On my way!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] On my way!!!![/COLOR]:yaay:


:bigthumb: I'll be waiting


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll be waiting






Our dinner turned out well too.  It was worth all the effort: 
    Asparagus soup with & herbed goat cheese
    Baby Spinach Salad w/homemade croutons, mandarin oranges, mushrooms and homemade candied walnuts
    Prime Rib Roast w/Cognac reduction
    Roasted Fingerling potatoes
    Brussel Sprouts w/bacon
    Apple Crumb Pie
    Browniea w/dark chocolate chips & toasted walnuts.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea lol about 5 or 6 dozen left


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Our dinner turned out well too.  It was worth all the effort:
> Asparagus soup with & herbed goat cheese
> Baby Spinach Salad w/homemade croutons, mandarin oranges, mushrooms and homemade candied walnuts
> Prime Rib Roast w/Cognac reduction
> ...


  I was about to go to sleep. Now I am hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds delicious Meddy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I was about to go to sleep. Now I am hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Vee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got hungry writing it down...think I'll have a cup of tea to suppress my appetite!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Vee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am going to sleep hungry, probably with food dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay let me plan something for breakfast. I have a feelig I am going to wake up famished!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am going to sleep hungry, probably with food dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Plan something really yummy!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


:lol:  





Medgal07 said:


> :happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]Our dinner turned out well too.  It was worth all the effort:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Asparagus soup with & herbed goat cheese[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Baby Spinach Salad w/[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]homemade croutons, mandarin oranges, mushrooms and homemade candied walnuts[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Prime Rib Roast w/Cognac reduction[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Roasted Fingerling potatoes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Brussel Sprouts w/bacon[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Apple Crumb Pie[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Browniea w/dark chocolate chips & toasted walnuts.[/COLOR]


:yum: yummy meddy, sounds so good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am going to sleep hungry, probably with food dreams :amused:  Okay let me plan something for breakfast. I have a feelig I am going to wake up famished!! :haha:


:lmao:


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 26, 2014)

So has anyone seen this? ...http://www.trendmood.com/#!calendar-/cybn


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So has anyone seen this? ...http://www.trendmood.com/#!calendar-/cybn  ooh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So has anyone seen this? ...http://www.trendmood.com/#!calendar-/cybn


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Our dinner turned out well too.  It was worth all the effort:
> Asparagus soup with & herbed goat cheese
> Baby Spinach Salad w/homemade croutons, mandarin oranges, mushrooms and homemade candied walnuts
> Prime Rib Roast w/Cognac reduction
> ...


  I'm sure she found the info on her own and didn't steal it from here. Not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  The Zara sale started at midnight so I placed a nice sized order, although most of what I wanted was sold out.
  Then I ordered a brown Shiseido mascara and then a nude Lancome polish, lol. (there was a coupon that worked on both orders, so I ordered them seperately and got 5€ off each. But technically it counts as just one order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Still contemplating some other items. I'm surprised there are websites that have brands like YSL and Chanel on sale, we usually don't have good deals like that over here. So I feel like I should take advantage of that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That sounds delicious, Med! And like you put a lot of work into it.   I'm sure she found the info on her own and didn't steal it from here. Not.      The Zara sale started at midnight so I placed a nice sized order, although most of what I wanted was sold out. Then I ordered a brown Shiseido mascara and then a nude Lancome polish, lol. (there was a coupon that worked on both orders, so I ordered them seperately and got 5€ off each. But technically it counts as just one order :haha: ) Still contemplating some other items. I'm surprised there are websites that have brands like YSL and Chanel on sale, we usually don't have good deals like that over here. So I feel like I should take advantage of that.


Way to haul Nay! I say yes take advantage of the Ysl and Chanel at discount..totally worth it :bigthumb:  Oh of course TM has a very credible source......*cough* *cough* Specktra


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea lol about 5 or 6 dozen left


umm...where are mine??


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]Our dinner turned out well too.  It was worth all the effort:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Asparagus soup with & herbed goat cheese[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Baby Spinach Salad w/[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]homemade croutons, mandarin oranges, mushrooms and homemade candied walnuts[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Prime Rib Roast w/Cognac reduction[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Roasted Fingerling potatoes[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Brussel Sprouts w/bacon[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Apple Crumb Pie[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Browniea w/dark chocolate chips & toasted walnuts.[/COLOR]


YUM!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> So has anyone seen this? ...http://www.trendmood.com/#!calendar-/cybn  ooh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> umm...where are mine??


Coming around soon so we can go to Nashville and stalk Tom lol...tamales are fuel :biguns:


----------



## jenise (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went and had a tiny bit of shopping...picked up Dose of Colors: Berry Me & Purple Rain LC Cashmere KVD Lolita Nars illuminator Orgasm


 Yas!! Been dying to try berry me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yas!! Been dying to try berry me


 Berry Me is worth the hype!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Berry Me is worth the hype!


  if only Dose of Colors would send me mine


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> umm...where are mine??






With mine!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YUM!


 It was delicious


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> if only Dose of Colors would send me mine  :weep:


You should order from Naimies. I hate that DoC won't send yours!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You should order from Naimies. I hate that DoC won't send yours!


  I ordered cashmere from Naimies and a powder the other day, so I was hoping Dose would just mail me my stuff, because Naimie's shipping is expensive and it takes a while too...
  Freaking Dose... I hope I get them next week :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered cashmere from Naimies and a powder the other day, so I was hoping Dose would just mail me my stuff, because Naimie's shipping is expensive and it takes a while too... Freaking Dose... I hope I get them next week :/


If you call Naimies, as long as it hasn't shipped, they can add or take out from your order.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

It should be Team Try It ALL!  Lately, I've been tempted to try more shadow palettes with all of these sales.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you call Naimies, as long as it hasn't shipped, they can add or take out from your order.


  it shipped already :/
  fml
  lol

  I am torn, if I wait what if it sells out. If I buy it now and stupid Dose sends me mine, I'll be stuck with two :/
  .... 
  >.<


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> It should be Team Try It ALL!  Lately, I've been tempted to try more shadow palettes with all of these sales.


Which palettes?   





v0ltagekid said:


> it shipped already :/ fml lol  I am torn, if I wait what if it sells out. If I buy it now and stupid Dose sends me mine, I'll be stuck with two :/ ....  >.<


Stupid DoC....have they contacted you again?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stupid DoC....have they contacted you again?


  nope, not since the dispute.. I'll send them another email and harass them


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which palettes? Stupid DoC....have they contacted you again?


  The new Narsissist, Too Faced Semi Sweet, Tartelette, Dior House of Greens, Nars Yeux palette just to name a few, lol.  But, I'm also wanting to try highlighters and a few blushes.  I can't  afford all of that.  So, I'm eyeing the new Narsissist and will pick up Dior's House of Greens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> palettes with all of these sales.






I like that!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 27, 2014)

@dollysnow @jenise  I got Lolita today and I quite like the shade!!  (btw when did ups start delivering on Saturdays :shock: ) Also  Probably bec I didn't have the original one, but whats the story about old shade vs. new one!!! The sephora reviews are all about it????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> nope, not since the dispute.. I'll send them another email and harass them


Lol do it   





LV2EVOLVE said:


> The new Narsissist, Too Faced Semi Sweet, Tartelette, Dior House of Greens, Nars Yeux palette just to name a few, lol.  But, I'm also wanting to try highlighters and a few blushes.  I can't  afford all of that.  So, I'm eyeing the new Narsissist and will pick up Dior's House of Greens.


Those are really nice palettes. I've seen the Semi Sweet & Tartelette in store. Really nice, both of them.   





Vineetha said:


> @dollysnow @jenise  I got Lolita today and I quite like the shade!!  (btw when did ups start delivering on Saturdays :shock: ) Also  Probably bec I didn't have the original one, but whats the story about old shade vs. new one!!! The sephora reviews are all about it????


I didn't have the old Lolita, but I did sample it. It was more orange and brown, hardly any rose The new one, which I have is more rosey brown...no orange! So I am happy about that.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol do it Those are really nice palettes. I've seen the Semi Sweet & Tartelette in store. Really nice, both of them. I didn't have the old Lolita, but I did sample it. It was more orange and brown, hardly any rose The new one, which I have is more rosey brown...no orange! So I am happy about that.


 Me too!! I like the new one I got!! I like that is a rose brown and not orange!!! I think they are bringing back the old shade too in jan as Lolita2!!!  How do you like cashmere D!! Now that's the only one pending from my liquid lippie wish list!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> How do you like cashmere D!! Now that's the only one pending from my liquid lippie wish list!!


  That would be good, because I still liked the old one. 
  Cashmere is so pretty. I only sampled it with no makeup on lastnight, it is really a special color.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I like the new one I got!! I like that is a rose brown and not orange!!! I think they are bringing back the old shade too in jan as Lolita2!!!  How do you like cashmere D!! Now that's the only one pending from my liquid lippie wish list!!


  Hi V - I have the old Lolita and I really like it.  I'm going to get the new one to compare but I'm glad to hear they're bringing the old one back!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 27, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V - I have the old Lolita and I really like it.  I'm going to get the new one to compare but I'm glad to hear they're bringing the old one back!


 Yay!! Thanks WD!! I will pick up lolita2 too when it's out then!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That would be good, because I still liked the old one.  Cashmere is so pretty. I only sampled it with no makeup on lastnight, it is really a special color.


 Thanks D!! Will pick it next time it's in stock !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks D!! Will pick it next time it's in stock !!!


:bigthumb:


----------



## jenise (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @dollysnow @jenise  I got Lolita today and I quite like the shade!!  (btw when did ups start delivering on Saturdays :shock: ) Also  Probably bec I didn't have the original one, but whats the story about old shade vs. new one!!! The sephora reviews are all about it????


 Yay!!! Isn't it gorgeous  apparently they are rereleasing the older color next year w a bunch of new shades!  Edit - just saw you already said this hahaha


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 27, 2014)

Any Of you ladies has/ have ordered from Bloomingdales? How's their shipping? It's my first time to order from there.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any Of you ladies has/ have ordered from Bloomingdales? How's their shipping? It's my first time to order from there.


  I used to order from them a lot. No problems. Always got my stuff within the week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Also Probably bec I didn't have the original one, but whats the story about old shade vs. new one!!! The sephora reviews are all about it????


  Enjoy Lolita Vee.  I like the name!!!
  UPS must be playing catch-up!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any Of you ladies has/ have ordered from Bloomingdales? How's their shipping? It's my first time to order from there.


 It's been a while C but I don't recall any issues with Bloomies, and shipping was normal standard delivery.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming around soon so we can go to Nashville and stalk Tom lol..*.tamales are fuel *






Help...I'm low on fuel!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Help...I'm low on fuel!!![/COLOR]


:lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I used to order from them a lot. No problems. Always got my stuff within the week.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Berry Me is worth the hype!


  I agree Dolly. It sure is. I especially like Berry Me with the Nightmoth liner.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Any Of you ladies has/ have ordered from Bloomingdales? How's their shipping? It's my first time to order from there.


  It's been close to a year since I last ordered from Bloomies. At that time I ordered the Heroine lip liner and it arrived in less than a week. No problems to speak of.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


   Are you worried about your spring balls C?  I think Bloomies will come through for you!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday @Jill1228 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have a great day!

  I had egg liqueur cake for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course I waited too long to place the Chanel order and now Boy is OOS... it figures. I might order something else instead, they usually send out a 10€ coupon on birthdays.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I had egg liqueur cake for breakfast. :haha:   Of course I waited too long to place the Chanel order and now Boy is OOS... it figures. I might order something else instead, they usually send out a 10€ coupon on birthdays.


That sounds yummy :yum: That sucks it os OOS. Maybe they will restock or something along those lines so you can purchase. What other stuff are you thinking of ordering?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What other stuff are you thinking of ordering?


  It was yummy, although more egg liqueuer on it would have been nice, lol.
  I also made a vegan apple pie yesterday, but it's not that good :-/ I made one years ago which was delicious but I can't seem to find that recipe again.

  Maybe a backup of the Guerlain Rouge G Galiane, which is my fave lippie right now.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Are you worried about your spring balls C?  I think Bloomies will come through for you![/COLOR]


 A little bit. But not anymore. Btw, the MSF from lightness of being are gorgeous! Love the packaging, makes them easier to stack.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming around soon so we can go to Nashville and stalk Tom lol...tamales are fuel :biguns:


Tom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It was yummy, although more egg liqueuer on it would have been nice, lol. I also made a vegan apple pie yesterday, but it's not that good :-/ I made one years ago which was delicious but I can't seem to find that recipe again.  Maybe a backup of the Guerlain Rouge G Galiane, which is my fave lippie right now.


Vegan Apple Pie that sounds interesting. I love apple pie, so I'd be interested in the vegan version. Was this one less flavorful? I hope you find the other recipe.  A back up, that's a good idea. Especially if you've been wearing it none stop retty:  





NaomiH said:


> Tom


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> A little bit. But not anymore. Btw, the MSF from lightness of being are gorgeous! Love the packaging, *makes them easier to stack.*


    I closed my eyes when it appeared on Nordies web site.  I just got Kevyn Auctions newest highlighter, Starlight so I'm skipping.  Besides which, I have too many MAC MSFs 
   that don't get enough love as it is.





Sounds like you're expecting to buy a bunch of MSFs.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I closed my eyes when it appeared on Nordies web site.  I just got Kevyn Auctions newest highlighter, Starlight so I'm skipping.  Besides which, I have too many MAC MSFs[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   that don't get enough love as it is.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Sounds like you're expecting to buy a bunch of MSFs.[/COLOR]


 I'm a highlighter freak!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm a highlighter freak!


   Then you have to come over to the highlighter thread C!!!!  Just before the KA highlighter I picked up Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer,* (Champagne Hued) and Balm*, Betty Lou,* 
  Bronzing Highlighter.  Be warned---the thread is dangerous!!!  I think I've added at least 10 to the > 50 that I already have since I've been in that thread!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vegan Apple Pie that sounds interesting. I love apple pie, so I'd be interested in the vegan version. Was this one less flavorful? I hope you find the other recipe.  A back up, that's a good idea. Especially if you've been wearing it none stop retty: :lol:


He's the lock screen wallpaper on my phone. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Then you have to come over to the highlighter thread C!!!!  Just before the KA highlighter I picked up Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer,* (Champagne Hued) and Balm*, Betty Lou,*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Bronzing Highlighter.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Be warned---the thread is dangerous!!!  I think I've added at least 10 to the > 50 that I already have since I've been in that thread!!![/COLOR]


How do you like Betty Lou,Meddy?  I have and love Mary Lou,but have yet to get Betty or Cindy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How do you like Betty Lou,Meddy? I have and love Mary Lou,but have yet to get Betty or Cindy.







 Hi there Naomi!!!







I've only tried MaryLou so far. She's quite nice!!!  I'm telling you I need another head to get through all of this makeup!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@][@]walkingdead[/@]:haha: http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/tom-hiddleston-made-you-wish-he-was-yours-in-2014?s=mobile


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Naomi!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: I've only tried MaryLou so far. She's quite nice!!!  I'm telling you I need another head to get through all of this makeup!!![/COLOR]


Howdy!  Don't we all? :lol:


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> How do you like Betty Lou,Meddy? I have and love Mary Lou,but have yet to get Betty or Cindy.


  Hey Naomi! Betty is gorgeous!! I don't have anything like it and it is sooo smooth.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Dolly Snow@walkingdead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is that on your #BUYALLTHETHINGS list????


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hey Naomi! Betty is gorgeous!! I don't have anything like it and it is sooo smooth.


 I really need to wear it soon----too many highlighters, so little time!!!  I'm wearing Becca Rose Gold today.


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I really need to wear it soon----too many highlighters, so little time!!!  I'm wearing Becca Rose Gold today.


  I know right! At this rate, I'll need two heads lol. I've been thinking of picking up the Rose Gold and the Topaz but I'm trying to put a dent in some of the ones I got over the holidays first. I may pick them up when Sephora does their 15% off sale in April though.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@][@]walkingdead[/@]:haha: http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/tom-hiddleston-made-you-wish-he-was-yours-in-2014?s=mobile





NaomiH said:


> Tom


   Hi Naomi!  How are you?  Missing you around here.      Thanks for the Tom link~~~ the one with the camel cracked me up!    He's soo awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hey Naomi! Betty is gorgeous!! I don't have anything like it and it is sooo smooth.


Thanks Shars! I'll have to make sure to get it the next time they have a sale.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Is that on your #BUYALLTHETHINGS list????:haha: [/COLOR]


He sure is! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I really need to wear it soon----too many highlighters, so little time!!!  I'm wearing Becca Rose Gold today.[/COLOR]


That has been on my list for ages. Is it worth the buy?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Naomi!  How are you?  Missing you around here.      Thanks for the Tom link~~~ the one with the camel cracked me up!    He's soo awesome!


Howdy WD!  I'm doing pretty okay,thank you.  How have you been?   He really is, I bet he'd be so fun to just hang out with.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@][@]walkingdead[/@]:haha: http://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleydadds/tom-hiddleston-made-you-wish-he-was-yours-in-2014?s=mobile


My goodness that man :thud:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy WD!  I'm doing pretty okay,thank you.  How have you been?   He really is, I bet he'd be so fun to just hang out with.


  Naomi ~ glad you're doing ok.  Any plans for NYE'


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Shars said:


> *I know right! At this rate, I'll need two heads lol.* I've been thinking of picking up the Rose Gold and the Topaz but I'm trying to put a dent in some of the ones I got over the holidays first. I may pick them up when Sephora does their 15% off sale in April though.






 I think I have them all of the Beccas now.  I only use the pressed version.  Liquids and creams are too high maintenance. Opal is my fav & then Rose Gold.  I need to use Topaz a little more.    Champagne Gold is just frightening, but I wore it two weeks ago and I survived!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That has been on my list for ages. Is it worth the buy?


  Yes it is.  I do like it, but Opal is my favorite.  Becca has a good formula going on with their highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He sure is!






 Oh please...let Auntie Meddy buy him it for you!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :tipsy: [COLOR=0000FF] Oh please...let Auntie Meddy buy him it for you![/COLOR]


I sure wouldn't turn that package down! :stars:   (Pun intended)


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I sure wouldn't turn that package down! :stars:   (Pun intended)


  LOL Naomi!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi ~ glad you're doing ok.  Any plans for NYE'


I'm not sure yet, probably something low key with my friends  Amy & Frank.  You?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes it is.  I do like it, but Opal is my favorite.  Becca has a good formula going on with their highlighters.[/COLOR]


I think I'll get Opal to try then when I can!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My goodness that man :thud:


:hot:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not sure yet, probably something low key with my friends  Amy & Frank.  You?


Low key too with the kids Andy nephew from FL who's spending the holiday break with us


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> (Pun intended)


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Low key too with the kids Andy nephew from FL who's spending the holiday break with us


Oh that sounds nice. I've noticed as I get older that the smaller the crowd and more toned down things are the happier I am.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'll get Opal to try then when I can!


  I think you'll really like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds nice. I've noticed as I *get older that the smaller the crowd and more toned down things are the happier I am.*


  Absolutely couldn't agree with you more!!!  We stopped going out too.  I usually make an elegant, romantic dinner and I told hubs that we're ordering in, instead this year.
​   I've been cooking and entertaining all week & tomorrow we're having a cocktail party.  Meddy needs a break!  Someone else will make the dinner this year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Low key too with the kids Andy nephew from FL who's spending the holiday break with us


  Sounds really nice WD!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :hot:





NaomiH said:


> I sure wouldn't turn that package down! :stars:   (Pun intended)


Lmao


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao


  She's a bad, good girl


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely couldn't agree with you more!!!  We stopped going out too.  I usually make an elegant, romantic dinner and I told hubs that we're ordering in, instead this year.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​   I've been cooking and entertaining all week & tomorrow we're having a cocktail party.  Meddy needs a break!  Someone else will make the dinner this year.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:thud:


  I agree Meddy ~ you need a break...just reading everything you did ~ made ME tired!  Enjoy your romantic dinner your husband -- I think that's the sweetest NYE ~ I've ever heard.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Enjoy your romantic dinner your husband -- I think that's the sweetest NYE ~ I've ever heard.


   Awww thanks WD.  Hubs is so easy going...I could give him a PB & J sandwich and he would't care.
​  He totally agreed when I told him we would order in.  I'll make a fab brunch for New Years Day!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely couldn't agree with you more!!!  We stopped going out too.  I usually make an elegant, romantic dinner and I told hubs that we're ordering in, instead this year.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​   I've been cooking and entertaining all week & tomorrow we're having a cocktail party.  Meddy needs a break!  Someone else will make the dinner this year.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:thud:


Oh that sounds like a nice evening! You deserve a break,it seems you did a lot of holiday preparing and that stuff can really wear you out. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] She's a bad, good girl[/COLOR]


 :whip:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that sounds like a nice evening! You deserve a break,it seems you did a lot of holiday preparing and that stuff can really wear you out.


  Thanks Naomi.  I was a lot of work, but I really do enjoy it a lot.  I'll rest so that I'm around to do it all again next year!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely couldn't agree with you more!!!  We stopped going out too.  I usually make an elegant, romantic dinner and I told hubs that we're ordering in, instead this year.
> ​   I've been cooking and entertaining all week & tomorrow we're having a cocktail party.  Meddy needs a break!  Someone else will make the dinner this year.


  I might need a break until next holidays if I did that !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As of now NYE plans are just that, a night in!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 28, 2014)

Checking in! I hope all you ladies had a great Christmas if you celebrate. What are your plans/makeup look plans for NYE?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I might need a break until next holidays if I did that !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolutely.  Cute lounge wear, hair up, makeup of course, hubs & Moët & Chandon


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I have them all of the Beccas now.  I only use the pressed version.  Liquids and creams are too high maintenance. Opal is my fav & then Rose Gold.  I need to use Topaz a little more.    *Champagne Gold is just frightening, but I wore it two weeks ago and I survived!*


  You crack me up lol!

  I feel I will like pressed versions more too although I do like to mix liquid highlighter in with my foundation sometimes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> You crack me up lol!
> 
> I feel I will like pressed versions more too although *I do like to mix liquid highlighter in with my foundation sometimes.*






That's the only way that I wear them now.  I'm just to lazy to put in the time required w/liquid highlighters.  The only one that I use differently is the Charlotte Tilbury  *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer.  It's essentially a highlighter too, and I wear it OVER my foundation.  I'm sure I could mix it in but when I tried it under my foundation it broke me out.  When I wore it on top it was fine.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey ladies quick question. I just realized that during the whole bedbug debacle I left a box from Sephora in the trunk of my car. It has Clinique Turnaround Concentrate in it. Will this product no longer work if it's gotten too cold?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies quick question. I just realized that during the whole bedbug debacle I left a box from Sephora in the trunk of my car. It has Clinique Turnaround Concentrate in it. Will this product no longer work if it's gotten too cold?


  oh no! oopsie.
  I don't know if it will work or not, but for the most part I do keep my skincare and most of my makeup where the temperature is controlled. So idk :/

  Good morning everyone 
  I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Morning loves 


Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies quick question. I just realized that during the whole bedbug debacle I left a box from Sephora in the trunk of my car. It has Clinique Turnaround Concentrate in it. Will this product no longer work if it's gotten too cold?


I'm sure it'll be fine, as long as it didn't freeze.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sure it'll be fine, as long as it didn't freeze.


  Hi Dolly!!
  How are u today?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Morning Naomi !

  he's so so dreamy ! i love the way he talks


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 29, 2014)

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has an amazing Monday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh no! oopsie.
> I don't know if it will work or not, but for the most part I do keep my skincare and most of my makeup where the temperature is controlled. So idk :/
> 
> Good morning everyone
> ...


  I agree Lady Dolly.  I hope you're having a great day!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has an amazing Monday!






Hi there Sassy!!!  I hope you're having a great day too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> he's so so dreamy ! i love the way he talks


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Goodd morning ma'am. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has an amazing Monday!


  Good morning my dear.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


 Oye hello there!!  good morning Buddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly!! How are u today?


Tired. But good, it is lovely and freezing today lol How are you?   





NaomiH said:


> Good morning ladies!


:yum:    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would be more worried about heat because it turns oils rancid, but regarding the cold, as long as it's not frozen.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Top o' the mornin' to you too[/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF] I agree Lady Dolly.  I hope you're having a great day!!![/COLOR]


I hope you have a great day too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you have a great day too


  I'm pretty cold, my mom wants to go out to spend her Christmas Gift Cards so we will lol
  I don't wanna go anywhere

  My arm really hurts today, had surgery on it last year but it never quiet got better :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm pretty cold, my mom wants to go out to spend her Christmas Gift Cards so we will lol I don't wanna go anywhere  My arm really hurts today, had surgery on it last year but it never quiet got better :/


I'm sorry your arm hasn't got any better since the surgery.  Maybe she will be willing to go out later like tomorrow?  Lol but it is fun spending the GCs


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning Naomi !    he's so so dreamy ! i love the way he talks  :eyelove:


Totally agree! :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has an amazing Monday!


 Good afternoon Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Goodd morning ma'am. Thanks for the eye candy.


Anytime Vande! Figured I'd been dropping the ball man candy wise lately. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm pretty cold, my mom wants to go out to spend her Christmas Gift Cards so we will lol I don't wanna go anywhere  My arm really hurts today, had surgery on it last year but it never quiet got better :/


Oh that stinks,I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 29, 2014)

Ladies,  I end up having 2 Tisse fantasie quad for Xmas. I'm planning on selling it on eBay. If anyone is interested pls PM me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 29, 2014)

Hautecore is back in stock


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Today is going so slow for me  I'm under the weather too...yuuuck   How is everyone's day so far?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today is going so slow for me  I'm under the weather too...yuuuck   How is everyone's day so far?


  Sitting in the Doctor's office. Ick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sitting in the Doctor's office. Ick


I'm sick of going to the doctor's office. It is always bad news on top of bad news.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sick of going to the doctor's office. It is always bad news on top of bad news.


  That sums it up, Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today is going so slow for me  I'm under the weather too...yuuuck   How is everyone's day so far?


 Boooorinnggg!!! :sigh: I am also kinda sad holidays are almost over!!  (mixed emotions I guess)


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Boooorinnggg!!! :sigh: I am also kinda sad holidays are almost over!!  (mixed emotions I guess)


  Yes!  We get such a high from the preparations & excitement and we crash hard afterwards.  It gets so depressing some times.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Boooorinnggg!!! :sigh: I am also kinda sad holidays are almost over!!  (mixed emotions I guess)


I'm sad the holidays are almost over...lol on a brighter note, the episode with Tim Curry on Criminal Minds is on, V it is really good.    





walkingdead said:


> Yes!  We get such a high from the preparations & excitement and we crash hard afterwards.  It gets so depressing some times.


 This is exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sad the holidays are almost over...lol on a brighter note, the episode with Tim Curry on Criminal Minds is on, V it is really good.  This is exactly how I feel right now.


  Let's buy something!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes!  We get such a high from the preparations & excitement and we crash hard afterwards.  It gets so depressing some times.





Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sad the holidays are almost over...lol on a brighter note, the episode with Tim Curry on Criminal Minds is on, V it is really good.  This is exactly how I feel right now.


 Exactly!! I will miss all the hustle and bustle, the decorations, the holiday sprit !!! It is so much fun and when it's over it's just mehhhh for a very long time!!!  Haha right now D??? Let me check!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> <  Incredibly glad the holidays are over because she is a permanent Scrooge.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> <  Incredibly glad the holidays are over because she is a permanent Scrooge.


  Lmao Naomi you are too funny


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like what? I really want to buy something


  I know!  I want to get something.  But don't know what to get.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

BLUSH BALLS!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know!  I want to get something.  But don't know what to get.


  I knowwww!! I am waiting for nars dual intensity and ysl Lumiere de Jour to launch :amused:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> BLUSH BALLS!


  Ordered it already!  did you N?  





Vineetha said:


> I knowwww!! I am waiting for nars dual intensity and ysl Lumiere de Jour to launch :amused:


  Yes!  Nars dual intensity! That's coming out on the 1st right V?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I know!  I want to get something.  But don't know what to get.


I was thinking of getting Pavlos   





NaomiH said:


> BLUSH BALLS!


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Yes! Nars dual intensity! That's coming out on the 1st right V?


  Yes Jan 1st!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  PS: WD!!  The guerlain collection is up on NM. I cancelled my pre-order from Nordies and ordered from NM. I get free 2 day shipping too and its not on preorder!! hehe (Yup! Patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  Naoms- ordered the blush and medium meteorite compact !! Did you????


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Jan 1st!!! :amused:   PS: WD!!  The guerlain collection is up on NM. I cancelled my pre-order from Nordies and ordered from NM. I get free 2 day shipping too and its not on preorder!! hehe (Yup! Patience :sweat:  ) Naoms- ordered the blush and medium meteorite compact !! Did you????   [/quote/]  Ooo!  Thanks V!  I'll check it out!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 29, 2014)

I almost got the new L'Oréal Pro Matte 24 hour foundation to try today, but they didn't have a match for me. There is a huge jump between the lightest and 2nd lightest shade and I would fall somewhere in between. Has anyone else tried this foundation?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yes Jan 1st!!! :amused:   PS: WD!!  The guerlain collection is up on NM. I cancelled my pre-order from Nordies and ordered from NM. I get free 2 day shipping too and its not on preorder!! hehe (Yup! Patience :sweat:  ) Naoms- ordered the blush and medium meteorite compact !! Did you????


I'm thinking of picking up one of the new Nars eye palettes...the price is pretty responsible and I love the colors.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking of picking up one of the new Nars eye palettes...the price is pretty responsible and I love the colors.


 oke: I got yeux irresistable today D!! I quite like it!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke: I got yeux irresistable today D!! I quite like it!!!


  V~  I'm glad you're liking it!  I get mine tomorrow!  [quote name="Dolly Snow" url="/t/188788/teambuyitall/14300_100#PB1KLK7RV4DBpost_2858768"] I'm thinking of picking up one of the new Nars eye palettes...the price is pretty responsible and I love the colors.[/quote/]  Dolly ~  I agree -  it's a good price- that's why I decided to get it.   Get it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> oke: I got yeux irresistable today D!! I quite like it!!!


I like both V...oh boy lol   





walkingdead said:


> V~  I'm glad you're liking it!  I get mine tomorrow!  [quote name="Dolly Snow" url="/t/188788/teambuyitall/14300_100#PB1KLK7RV4DBpost_2858768"] I'm thinking of picking up one of the new Nars eye palettes...the price is pretty responsible and I love the colors.[/quote/]  Dolly ~  I agree -  it's a good price- that's why I decided to get it.   Get it!


Still thinking on it...hmmm :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ordered it already!  did you N? Yes!  Nars dual intensity! That's coming out on the 1st right V?


Not yet,but I will soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was thinking of getting Pavlos :lol:


I want Pavlos too and Sebastian!  And Rafael and Didier! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want Pavlos too and Sebastian!  And Rafael and Didier! Lol


Lol that's a good list.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm pretty cold, my mom wants to go out to spend her Christmas Gift Cards so we will lol
> I don't wanna go anywhere
> 
> My arm really hurts today, had surgery on it last year but it never quiet got better :/


  I"m really sorry you're having a rough time right now!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I almost got the new L'Oréal Pro Matte 24 hour foundation to try today, but they didn't have a match for me. There is a huge jump between the lightest and 2nd lightest shade and I would fall somewhere in between. Has anyone else tried this foundation?


   No Mandy, but I just want to say I love your new Avi!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got yeux irresistable today D!! I quite like it!!!


 That's a very nice looking palette Vee!!!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 30, 2014)

Good Morning everyone!! Hope you all have a great day!!  I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling :stars: ) and I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury foundation. I'm excited to try it!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Mel. Good morning. Congrats on using up one of your foundations this week.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  morning!
  i hope u have a great day too!

  Nice! Please let me know how u liked that one ! i don't own anything from that brand and idk what to try first @[email protected]


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Hope you all have a great day!!  I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling :stars: ) and I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury foundation. I'm excited to try it!!!


Good morning Mel! I love the feeling of finishing stuff up! I've finished a bottle of studio fix and hit pan on my blushing bride blush and my care blend powder recently. I hope that CT foundation works out for you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Hope you all have a great day!!  I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling :stars: ) and I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury foundation. I'm excited to try it!!!


Morning! Woohoo on using up a foundation ompom: let us know how the CT foundation works out for you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Woohoo on using up a foundation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Naomi, and Dolly!

  I hope u guys have an awesome day today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Naomi, and Dolly!  I hope u guys have an awesome day today


Hiiiii    Hope your day is awesome too. Today I'm hoping is fab, because it is lovely overcast weather :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today I'm hoping is fab, because it is lovely overcast weather


  I'm freezing in NY... seriously cold. I hate turning on my heater, even with my humidifier my nose still bleeds :/
  hate winter

  My arm still hurts, I feel like staying in bed all day :/
  Probably what's gonna happen.. 
  Bed and Son's of Anarchy lol 
  xD

  what's ur day looking like?


----------



## Shars (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm freezing in NY... seriously cold. I hate turning on my heater, even with my humidifier my nose still bleeds :/
> hate winter
> 
> My arm still hurts, I feel like staying in bed all day :/
> ...


  Oh no! Hope you day brightens up. It's like summer weather where I am so sending you some warm vibes lol. 

  Today is my last day of work until the first full week of January and I cannot wait! I want to sleep for two days lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Oh no! Hope you day brightens up. It's like summer weather where I am so sending you some warm vibes lol.
> 
> Today is my last day of work until the first full week of January and I cannot wait! I want to sleep for two days lol.


  Nice ! Lucky u!
  Thank you for the warm vibes, I definitely need them xD

  yay, I have been off for a few days, I go back to work Monday. Not looking forward to that DX

  I didn't leave the house for three days haha


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Naomi, and Dolly!  I hope u guys have an awesome day today


Howdy VK! I hope you have a great one too!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm freezing in NY... seriously cold. I hate turning on my heater, even with my humidifier my nose still bleeds :/ hate winter  My arm still hurts, I feel like staying in bed all day :/ Probably what's gonna happen..  Bed and Son's of Anarchy lol  xD  what's ur day looking like?


Oh I hope you feel better soon :hug: Bed and Sons of Anarchy doesn't sound too shabby at all! Charlie Hunnam has a way of making things pretty hot when he's on screen so maybe it'll warm ya up a bit. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Oh no! Hope you day brightens up. It's like summer weather where I am so sending you some warm vibes lol.   Today is my last day of work until the first full week of January and I cannot wait! I want to sleep for two days lol.


Yay for time off! I hope you enjoy your time off,Shars


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 30, 2014)

I was dreaming of lavender blush last night.... :shock:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I was dreaming of lavender blush last night....


 
  I wanted one like that, I saw one from  Kiko when I was in london and bought the wrong one.. damn boxes being in the wrong place. Still pissed about that


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! I've been trying to catch up since yesterday, I'm about 300 posts behind. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

  Anyone got NYE plans?


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh yea! haha he's so dreamy!  my boyfriend looks just like him too, so it's even better to watch hahah I think Charlie is 6'2, my bf is 6'3, same long blond hair, beard and blue eyes :eyelove:  - minus the motorcycle and the leather jacket... and the bikers club hahahhaa  Thank you, my mom has some pain killers so Im gonna ask her for one.       I wanted one like that, I saw one from  Kiko when I was in london and bought the wrong one.. damn boxes being in the wrong place. Still pissed about that


 Im seriously hunting for one now. I need it! Lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

I just bought Runner with free overnight shipping. I hope it doesn't suck! Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought Runner with free overnight shipping. I hope it doesn't suck! Lol


It doesn't, it's really beautiful and applies nicely.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> <  Incredibly glad the holidays are over because she is a permanent Scrooge.


  You are not alone. I was Grinching hard this year.


----------



## jenise (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought Runner with free overnight shipping. I hope it doesn't suck! Lol


  I bought it about 2 weeks ago I think and still havent even swatched it lol oops


----------



## Shars (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been trying to catch up since yesterday, I'm about 300 posts behind. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!
> 
> Anyone got NYE plans?
> 
> ...


  I love Runner!! And it is super smooth. It's everything TTT should have been.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought Runner with free overnight shipping. I hope it doesn't suck! Lol


 Yaaaaay!! Runner is my favorite from the collection. It will look amazing on you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Haha. Sometimes you really need the downtime to recharge.
> 
> Thanks Naomi! I hope you're having a good day too.
> 
> ...


There's supposed to be a party at a friend's house but they aren't sure they're doing it this year


----------



## Shars (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There's supposed to be a party at a friend's house but they aren't sure they're doing it this year


  Sounds good if they go through with it. I hope you have a great time whatever you end up doing.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

jenise said:


> I bought it about 2 weeks ago I think and still havent even swatched it lol oops


The struggle!  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You are not alone. I was Grinching hard this year.


I always start being a total scrooge right after Halloween and up until December 26th. I don't know why,but I really dislike the holiday season.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It doesn't, it's really beautiful and applies nicely.





Shars said:


> Haha. Sometimes you really need the downtime to recharge.   Thanks Naomi! I hope you're having a good day too.  Hey Crimson! Hope you're doing good and had a good Christmas too. I'm going to be having a low-key NYE. Going to church and then to a games night with some friends. I think I'm officially getting old lol. What are your plans?  I love Runner!! And it is super smooth. It's everything TTT should have been.





SassyWonder said:


> Yaaaaay!! Runner is my favorite from the collection. It will look amazing on you!


Thanks ladies! I'm feeling a bit better about it already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome Mel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's always a great feeling.  I'd love to know what you think of CT's foundation once you've tried.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning!
> i hope u have a great day too!
> 
> Nice! Please let me know how u liked that one ! i don't own anything from that brand and idk what to try first @[email protected]
> ...


 Way to go Naomi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I just finished a MAC Pro Sculpting cream and hit pan on a bronzer & a highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Oh no! Hope you day brightens up. *It's like summer weather *where I am so sending you some warm vibes lol.
> 
> Today is my last day of work until the first full week of January and I cannot wait! I want to sleep for two days lol.
> You're so lucky to be in warm weather Shars!  Enjoy your time off
> ...






There must be some meaning to that Sassy----are you wanting Blush Balls too?????


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It sure can be a huge let down.  We just had our last big night last night and frankly, I'm pooped.  I'm ready to just chill.
> 
> Speaking my language WD!!!
> 
> ...


  What did u try from CT! I am super curious!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> There's supposed to be a party at a friend's house but they aren't sure they're doing it this year
> ​Everyone I ask is staying in this year or going to small house parties.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's ok Naomi.  There are many people who feel that way!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Hope you all have a great day!!  I used up one of my foundations this week (which is an awesome feeling :stars: ) and I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury foundation. I'm excited to try it!!!


 That's awesome Mel!!! I love the feeling when I actually finish a product!!! Let us know how you like the CT foundation!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It sure can be a huge let down.  We just had our last big night last night and frankly, I'm pooped.  I'm ready to just chill.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Speaking my language WD!!![/COLOR]:hug:     [COLOR=0000FF]My GFs and I used to throw a big 'post-holiday blues' bash in February to help ward off post holiday doldrums.  [/COLOR]    :lmao:      [COLOR=0000FF]I like the looks of those palettes.  Meddy doesn't deserve one---just bought two Chanel palettes and ordered one of the Guerlain spring collection palettes.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I've tried a few CT MU items and like what I've tried so far.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Way to go Naomi:cheer: .  I just finished a MAC Pro Sculpting cream and hit pan on a bronzer & a highlighter.[/COLOR]


 Haha post holiday blue parties!!! Exactly what we need!!!            Or more makeup !! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm freezing in NY... seriously cold. I hate turning on my heater, even with my humidifier my nose still bleeds :/ hate winter  My arm still hurts, I feel like staying in bed all day :/ Probably what's gonna happen..  Bed and Son's of Anarchy lol  xD  what's ur day looking like?


I'm the same. I hate having to turn on any heaters, so I just triple up on blankets lol I know how you feel, my nose is the same. Nothing helps...ever. I hope your day brightens up. I hope your arm pain disappears.  Today is boring, uh I have to run by a store. Tomorrow I am taking my sister to the dentist, she needs a driver for after.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It sure can be a huge let down.  We just had our last big night last night and frankly, I'm pooped.  I'm ready to just chill.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Speaking my language WD!!![/COLOR]:hug:     [COLOR=0000FF]My GFs and I used to throw a big 'post-holiday blues' bash in February to help ward off post holiday doldrums.  [/COLOR]    :lmao:      [COLOR=0000FF]I like the looks of those palettes.  Meddy doesn't deserve one---just bought two Chanel palettes and ordered one of the Guerlain spring collection palettes.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I've tried a few CT MU items and like what I've tried so far.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Way to go Naomi:cheer: .  I just finished a MAC Pro Sculpting cream and hit pan on a bronzer & a highlighter.[/COLOR]





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It doesn't, it's really beautiful and applies nicely.





Shars said:


> Haha. Sometimes you really need the downtime to recharge.   Thanks Naomi! I hope you're having a good day too.  Hey Crimson! Hope you're doing good and had a good Christmas too. I'm going to be having a low-key NYE. Going to church and then to a games night with some friends. I think I'm officially getting old lol. What are your plans?  I love Runner!! And it is super smooth. It's everything TTT should have been.





SassyWonder said:


> Yaaaaay!! Runner is my favorite from the collection. It will look amazing on you!


Thanks ladies! I'm feeling a bit better about it already. YAY for using up goodies! ompom:  I always forget about the word "doldrums".


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just bought Runner with free overnight shipping. I hope it doesn't suck! Lol


You will love it Naomi!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hello everyone [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] I like your new avi Miss Dolly!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]That really sucks.  I hate the cold too and I stay in for days at a time during the winter.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]You're so lucky to be in warm weather Shars!  Enjoy your time off[/COLOR]ompom:   :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]There must be some meaning to that Sassy----are you wanting Blush Balls too?????[/COLOR]


Hiii Meddy  Thanks..it was time for a new avi...still wearing Dominique though lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You will love it Naomi! Hiii Meddy  Thanks..it was time for a new avi...still wearing Dominique though lol


We'll see,you know how big of a snob I've been lately. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see,you know how big of a snob I've been lately. :haha:


I know lol but you can't help it, you are Fancy now retty:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know lol but you can't help it, you are Fancy now retty:


Once you go Rouge G it's hard to go back! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Once you go Rouge G it's hard to go back! :lol:


:lol: I'm afraid to go there


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I'm afraid to go there


I'm  sad they're so expensive but glad at the same time because if not I'd probably own them all. Now I have to pace myself.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm  sad they're so expensive but glad at the same time because if not I'd probably own them all. Now I have to pace myself.  Lol


I fully agree, it'll give you a chance to really buy what you love in moderation.  Over how MAC makes us feel to raid a collection of LE items.


----------



## Shars (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sad they're so expensive but glad at the same time because if not I'd probably own them all. Now I have to pace myself. Lol


  Sometimes you can find them for a good price if you're lucky on Overstock.com. The other day they had Girly and Gisela for $38.99 each! Feelunique.com also had a crazy sale with some for like $25.00. The only bummer is that they don't ship to the US but if you had someone in the UK that you could ship to and then forward to you, it would've been amazing. Quite a few of the reduced ones are out of stock now but it's worth it to keep checking back if that could be an option for you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No Mandy, but I just want to say I love your new Avi!!!!!


  Thank you so much, Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I fully agree, it'll give you a chance to really buy what you love in moderation.  Over how MAC makes us feel to raid a collection of LE items.


Yeah, for real. I'm glad my mac fiending seems to of come to an end though.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Sometimes you can find them for a good price if you're lucky on Overstock.com. The other day they had Girly and Gisela for $38.99 each! Feelunique.com also had a crazy sale with some for like $25.00. The only bummer is that they don't ship to the US but if you had someone in the UK that you could ship to and then forward to you, it would've been amazing. Quite a few of the reduced ones are out of stock now but it's worth it to keep checking back if that could be an option for you.


I'll have to remember that tip, thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Hmmm....My Runner order still says processing, I wonder if it really is still in process and still safe to cancel.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received my fifty shades MUFe blush set. It's worth the $49!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....My Runner order still says processing, I wonder if it really is still in process and still safe to cancel.


 Hey there girly how you doing? Having second thoughts about runner?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my fifty shades MUFe blush set. It's worth the $49!!!


Can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *Or more makeup !!*






I'll take the makeup---less planning, coordination and work required.  Just point & click!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Hey there girly how you doing? Having second thoughts about runner?


Howdy Melrose! Doing okay. How about yourself?  Yeah I am,I don't think I even really wanted it to begin with and just kinda got it just because it was restocked. hboy:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to see swatches!


 I hope u get your runner soon!  my TF boys haven't shipped yet too! Maybe they are super busy after the holidays.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my fifty shades MUFe blush set. It's worth the $49!!!


 Don't tempt me, lol. I just got the tease me nude lip set this morning and now I have buyers remorse. I eyed the blushes while I was there. Glad to hear they are good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you so much, Beautiful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Don't tempt me, lol. I just got the tease me nude lip set this morning and now I have buyers remorse. I eyed the blushes while I was there. Glad to hear they are good!


 LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope u get your runner soon!  my TF boys haven't shipped yet too! Maybe they are super busy after the holidays.


I only got one boy (Alejandro) but he is still in the picking phase of his journey.  I think if I like him I'll get a few more provided they're still around in a week or so. I'm about to call mac and see if I can cancel my order for Runner. Did you get it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Today is boring, uh I have to run by a store. *Tomorrow I am taking my sister to the dentist, she needs a driver for after.*


    Dolly you're the ultimate daughter, sister, auntie and friend!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks..it was time for a new avi...still wearing Dominique though lol


   It's beautiful on you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dammit all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *I always forget about the word "doldrums".*






I need to get my bottom to a MAC---I have quite a few empties.  I held onto them because of the limitations they had put on the lipsticks one could get via B2M.
    I might just get e/s but I already have so many.  I have get my act together and just do it!!!

    Nothing a new lippie can't fix!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Melrose! Doing okay. How about yourself?  Yeah I am,I don't think I even really wanted it to begin with and just kinda got it just because it was restocked. hboy:


 Aww, I know what you mean. I have a tendency to buy things because I worry about missing out - I need to get over that fear fast! I buy a bunch of stuff I really don't need but I'm slowly getting better with my purchases. I'm doing good. Driving back from seeing an ENT in San Antonio about my throat stone. It was my 2nd opinion and all went well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see,you know how big of a snob I've been lately.









​I feel a fancy lippie purchase coming on!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I need to get my bottom to a MAC---I have quite a few empties.  I held onto them because of the limitations they had put on the lipsticks one could get via B2M.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I might just get e/s but I already have so many.  I have get my act together and just do it!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Nothing a new lippie can't fix!!![/COLOR]


I have quite a few empties laying around too,but I just don't know what I'd even want to get! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud: :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​I feel a fancy lippie purchase coming on!!![/COLOR]


Heck yeah! Especially once I start getting steady paychecks again. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Aww, I know what you mean. I have a tendency to buy things because I worry about missing out - I need to get over that fear fast! I buy a bunch of stuff I really don't need but I'm slowly getting better with my purchases. I'm doing good. Driving back from seeing an ENT in San Antonio about my throat stone. It was my 2nd opinion and all went well.


I'm glad everything went well! Are they going to operate soon?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> *Yeah I am,I don't think I even really wanted it to begin with* and just kinda got it just because it was restocked.


 I felt the same way about Pantone Marsala lipstick but once I tried it on I loved it.  I was very close to returning it!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 30, 2014)

I went to Sephora today looking for yet another foundation. The guy who helped me was great and ended up using Dior Nude Skin foundation in 20 Light Beige. I really, really like it. If you didn't know you'd think I had super moist skin. Amazing!   I just hope I can apply as well as he did. I got the Sephora Airbrush #56 hoping it will go on nicely since that's what he used.    





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I need to get my bottom to a MAC---I have quite a few empties.  I held onto them because of the limitations they had put on the lipsticks one could get via B2M.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I might just get e/s but I already have so many.  I have get my act together and just do it!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Nothing a new lippie can't fix!!![/COLOR]


 What lippie do you want, Meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have quite a few empties laying around too,but I just don't know what I'd even want to get! Lol


   I decided on eyeshadow because in addition to the restriction I now prefer other brands of lipsticks.  There's just 
   nothing like a Guerlain Rouge G or Rouge G l'Extrait'


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I felt the same way about Pantone Marsala lipstick but once I tried it on I loved it.  I was very close to returning it!!!![/COLOR]


Oh I bet that's pretty on you, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I decided on eyeshadow because in addition to the restriction I now prefer other brands of lipsticks.  There's just[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   nothing like a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Rouge G or Rouge G l'Extrait'[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:shock: [/COLOR]


Oh Guerlain  They sure know what they're doing in the lipstick department,that's for sure!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad everything went well! Are they going to operate soon?


 Well, the first doctor I saw wanted to completely remove my salivary gland. This other doctor doesn't believe it's necessary but suspects I have more than one stone, at least 3. He wants to see the film from the ct scan first before making any decisions. I have a follow up appointment scheduled for the end of January. Aside from the number of stones, this doctor gave me hope. I'm relieved and a lot less stressed now.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, the first doctor I saw wanted to completely remove my salivary gland. This other doctor doesn't believe it's necessary but suspects I have more than one stone, at least 3. He wants to see the film from the ct scan first before making any decisions. I have a follow up appointment scheduled for the end of January. Aside from the number of stones, this doctor gave me hope. I'm relieved and a lot less stressed now.


Oh that's great news,I'm sorry you're having to go through this at all though. :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Just received my fifty shades MUFe blush set. It's worth the $49!!!


  Thanks C -- I was debating whether to get it or not-- did you or are you planning to get the e/s set?  I'm interested in the lipstick -- I might just buy it separately.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> What lippie do you want, Meddy?






Loaded question----I want them all!!!  Just kidding.  I hadn't targeted any MAC lippies and have just gotten 5 new Chanel lipsticks & a Guerlain Rouge G l'Extrait' so I don't even deserve any.

      Your foundation sounds really nice.  I think foundation is the hardest thing to find, when it should be so much easier!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Well, the first doctor I saw wanted to completely remove my salivary gland. This other doctor doesn't believe it's necessary but suspects I have more than one stone, at least 3. He wants to see the film from the ct scan first before making any decisions. I have a follow up appointment scheduled for the end of January. Aside from the number of stones, this doctor gave me hope. I'm relieved and a lot less stressed now.


 Oh Melrose!  You've had a hell of a time with this.  I truly hope it's resolved early in the new year and you get to enjoy health & happiness!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Heck yeah! Especially once I start getting steady paychecks again. Lol


   ......and well-deserved too!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Once you go Rouge G it's hard to go back!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


    Wow!!!  That's pretty awesome Melrose!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you love!!!!  It's not at all what I expected...I thought it [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]would be darker but it's an amazingly day-time-friendly lipstick.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh they do Naomi.  I finally got my Rouge G l'Extrait', *Gourmandise *after a bit of a hiccough with Sephora![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Melrose!  You've had a hell of a time with this.  I truly hope it's resolved early in the new year and you get to enjoy health & happiness!![/COLOR]


 Thank you Meddy. From your lips to God's ears. ️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, for real. I'm glad my mac fiending seems to of come to an end though.


Mine is for sure. I'm noticing I can skip more and more.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Dolly you're the ultimate daughter, sister, auntie and friend!!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


Thanks meddy, that made my day. They called and due to the weather, we have to go in today.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


  nice! was it liquid or powder? that's so exciting!
  I'm on the hunt for El Agua as well :/


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


 Ooooo, I'll have to check that out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice! was it liquid or powder? that's so exciting! I'm on the hunt for El Agua as well :/


If you want a good dupe for El Agua to tide you over while you try and find it...Lumiere from colourpop is a touch darker but all around the same...in a sense :lol: I have both


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice! was it liquid or powder? that's so exciting! I'm on the hunt for El Agua as well :/


 It was a liquid. I want to say the name included the word "luminizer" in it but don't quote me on that. The rep even joked about how Nars can't give their products simple names. Oh, and he also mentioned an eyeshadow palette coming out in the spring. He said it will contain eight shadows and thy will be the dual intensity shadows!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you want a good dupe for El Agua to tide you over while you try and find it...Lumiere from colourpop is a touch darker but all around the same...in a sense :lol: I have both


  Thank you Dolly! It seems no one at Nars saw the popularity of El Agua coming. The rep had a good laugh about it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone see those new real techniques brushes? I want to pull the trigger on the rose gold ones, but I don't know. The price hike is shady and while I love the original line of brushes b/c of the way they perform, the last line was mediocre. Plus, I'm just naturally skeptical of white bristle face brushes. :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you love!!!!  It's not at all what I expected...I thought it [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]would be darker but it's an amazingly day-time-friendly lipstick.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh they do Naomi.  I finally got my Rouge G l'Extrait', *Gourmandise *after a bit of a hiccough with Sephora![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Melrose!  You've had a hell of a time with this.  I truly hope it's resolved early in the new year and you get to enjoy health & happiness!![/COLOR]


Is it as magically beautiful as  seems online?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


I'm definitely going to have to check that out!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone see those new real techniques brushes? I want to pull the trigger on the rose gold ones, but I don't know. The price hike is shady and while I love the original line of brushes b/c of the way they perform, the last line was mediocre. Plus, I'm just naturally skeptical of white bristle face brushes. :dunno:


I've seen those and they look lovely, but I'm like you when it comes to white bristles on my brushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


 :eyelove: yes!!!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :eyelove: yes!!!!!!


 Oh yeah! It was gorgeous! It's been over 15 years since I've worn Nars foundation so he even told me to get Santa Fe. I'm ready!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Oh yeah! It was gorgeous! It's been over 15 years since I've worn Nars foundation so he even told me to get Santa Fe. I'm ready!





Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


 Nars is doing sooooo well recently!!!! I am really excited too!! My go to foundation is nars sheer glow so I am hoping this wil work!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They called and due to the weather, we have to go in today.


    Oh no!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



On the upside, one less thing to do tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you Dolly! It seems no one at Nars saw the popularity of El Agua coming. The rep had a good laugh about it.


No problem my love..I can do swatches of the two when I get home for you...if you'd like. Yea I don't think Nars expected it to sell so well and fast.  





Melrose said:


> Oh yeah! It was gorgeous! It's been over 15 years since I've worn Nars foundation so he even told me to get Santa Fe. I'm ready!


I will have to sample it when it releases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Is it as magically beautiful as seems online?


    Even better---You know we're only getting what the monitor projects.  You would love it and it's just made for your skin tone


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh no!:shock: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]On the upside, one less thing to do tomorrow!!![/COLOR]


Very true. The weather is so frigid and cold. Snow is supposed to fall tonight and tomorrow. Guess what started to fall now...snow


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Thank you Meddy. From your lips to God's ears. ️






I'll be talking in his ears on your behalf!!!  That's a promise!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The weather is so frigid and cold. Snow is supposed to fall tonight and tomorrow. Guess what started to fall now...snow


    I'm so over the snow already and we've only had it three times so far, this season.  It is pretty to look at with all the Christmas lights though.  Not so fun to drive in---I hate 
   that!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very true. The weather is so frigid and cold. Snow is supposed to fall tonight and tomorrow. Guess what started to fall now...snow


 You stop praying for snow now :whip: or make sure it is localized :lmao:


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No problem my love..I can do swatches of the two when I get home for you...if you'd like. Yea I don't think Nars expected it to sell so well and fast. I will have to sample it when it releases.


 You're so sweet for offering to do swatches, Dolly! Yes please, whenever you get a chance.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone notice they sell Hourglass on Nordstrom now?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Very true. The weather is so frigid and cold. Snow is supposed to fall tonight and tomorrow. Guess what started to fall now...snow


Jealous!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Even better---You know we're only getting what the monitor projects.  You would love it and it's just made for your skin tone:eyelove: [/COLOR]


Yep. I need a sugar daddy! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so over the snow already and we've only had it three times so far, this season.  It is pretty to look at with all the Christmas lights though.  Not so fun to drive in---I hate[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   that![/COLOR]


Yea driving in it is a pain. I'm doing it now...well now I am parked lol   





NaomiH said:


> Jealous!


Tis pretty 


Melrose said:


> You're so sweet for offering to do swatches, Dolly! Yes please, whenever you get a chance.


I will as soon as I am home. Which should be within an hour or so  





Vineetha said:


> You stop praying for snow now :whip: or make sure it is localized :lmao:


:lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I only got one boy (Alejandro) but he is still in the picking phase of his journey.  I think if I like him I'll get a few more provided they're still around in a week or so. I'm about to call mac and see if I can cancel my order for Runner. Did you get it?


 I skipped Runner just got Gunner!  





walkingdead said:


> Thanks C -- I was debating whether to get it or not-- did you or are you planning to get the e/s set?  I'm interested in the lipstick -- I might just buy it separately.


 I'm just interested with the blush since I purchased a lot of e/s this spring.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

I looked all over for TF's Lips and Boys Stavros to no avail! It was the only one that was a must have for me


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I skipped Runner just got Gunner! I'm just interested with the blush since I purchased a lot of e/s this spring.


I should of gotten that one. I'm kinda out of my purple phase,but that one sure is a beauty.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I looked all over for TF's Lips and Boys Stavros to no avail! It was the only one that was a must have for me


I want that one too,but can't find it anywhere.  I hope somewhere restock it. I did see on TF online you could store search,maybe they do like mac does and will do phone orders?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You stop praying for snow now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yeah!  Isn't that the truth


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Be save Dolly, love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Anyone notice they sell Hourglass on Nordstrom now?


   YES!!! Noticed a few weeks ago.  They also now sell Koh Gen Doh, and it seems that have way more NARS than ever!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I want that one too,but can't find it anywhere. I hope somewhere restock it. I did see on TF online you could store search,maybe they do like mac does and will do phone orders?


    I keep hoping that TF will make popular shades like Starvos full-sized permanent lippies!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  YES!!! Noticed a few weeks ago.  They also now sell Koh Gen Doh, and it seems that have way more NARS than ever!!![/COLOR]


ompom: Woot! I've been staying away from all sites that sell cosmetics pretty much since I lost my job so it was new to me. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I keep hoping that TF will make popular shades like Starvos full-sized permanent lippies!!![/COLOR]


That'd be great if they did that!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  YES!!! Noticed a few weeks ago.  They also now sell Koh Gen Doh, and it seems that have way more NARS than ever!!![/COLOR]


 I'll check! Even though I'm trying to only buy essentials, I love buying from Nordstrom. I also need a good general bronzer just to warm up my face. Suggestions?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I looked all over for TF's Lips and Boys Stavros to no avail! It was the only one that was a must have for me


El Agua on top and Lumiere on the bottom As you can see they are similar..not dupes. On the lips the difference is slight and less noticeable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone see those new real techniques brushes? I want to pull the trigger on the rose gold ones, but I don't know. The price hike is shady and while I love the original line of brushes b/c of the way they perform, the last line was mediocre.* Plus, I'm just naturally skeptical of white bristle face brushes. *


  Oh get them if you like them.  My white-bristled TF brushes wash up beautifully---no lasting stains or anything!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I kinda prefer the matte-ness of Lumiere a little more. 
  Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I'll check! Even though I'm trying to only buy essentials, I love buying from Nordstrom. I also need a good general bronzer just to warm up my face. Suggestions?


  I love Guerlain Terra Cotta bronzer---several shade options too.   Nordstrom carries them and Mr Rebates is 6% CB versus Ebates 3%.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> El Agua on top and Lumiere on the bottom As you can see they are similar..not dupes. On the lips the difference is slight and less noticeable.


 Damn near close enough enough for me! Thank you Dolly! I appreciate it! I own nothing like either color, can't believe it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd considered splurging on Perfect Topping and a lipstick, but at the last moment ended up closing out of the browser. Instead, I bought two new pairs of glasses from Zenni. I'd bought a pair from LensCrafters last year for $70 with insurance and a sale and ended up taking them back - I liked them but liked my $70 more. I got those two pair, which are very close, for $40. Much better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That'd be great if they did that!


    It would be a good business move for them, and a good makeup move for us!!!  I think that's called a win-win


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yep. I need a sugar daddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd considered splurging on Perfect Topping and a lipstick, but at the last moment ended up closing out of the browser. Instead, I bought two new pairs of glasses from Zenni. I'd bought a pair from LensCrafters last year for $70 with insurance and a sale and ended up taking them back - I liked them but liked my $70 more. I got those two pair, which are very close, for $40. Much better.


   Glad you got yourself a good deal on glasses CQ!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I kinda prefer the matte-ness of Lumiere a little more.  Thank you Dolly!


Anytime babe. Yes Lumiere is full on matte.   





Melrose said:


> Damn near close enough enough for me! Thank you Dolly! I appreciate it! I own nothing like either color, can't believe it.


They are very unique to my collection too. You are welcome


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It would be a good business move for them, and a good makeup move for us!!!  I think that's called a win-win:haha: [/COLOR]


Total win-win! You listening,Tom?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: :fluffy:


 :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

Are you ladies interests with Dior  Spring? I'm not.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you ladies interests with Dior  Spring? I'm not.


 I was initially for the blush and the grey e/s. Apparently the grey e/s isn't here in US and the blush shade looks a tad light fort liking  I might reconsider both based on swatches/availability. That's it so far C!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you ladies interests with Dior  Spring? I'm not.


  Dior hasn't interested me in years, sadly.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Dior hasn't interested me in years, sadly.


 I know how it feels. After the holiday, I think I'm done with them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Total win-win! You listening,Tom?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you ladies interests with Dior Spring? I'm not.


    Sadly, no.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Dior hasn't interested me in years, sadly.


   Someone is asleep at the wheel over at Dior


----------



## jenise (Dec 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Speaking of foundations...I went into Saks today looking for Nars el agua (again) which they were out of, but I did happen to meet a Nars rep who told me about a new foundation they are releasing Feb. 1. He let me try it out and !!! I will be purchasing for sure! It was beautiful, light weight full coverage. I can't recall the name of it now but it's hella long and he claimed the beauty bloggers haven't even sampled it yet. It's worth checking out come February.


  Ohhh exciting! 





shontay07108 said:


> Anyone see those new real techniques brushes? I want to pull the trigger on the rose gold ones, but I don't know. The price hike is shady and while I love the original line of brushes b/c of the way they perform, the last line was mediocre. Plus, I'm just naturally skeptical of white bristle face brushes. :dunno:


 My mom got me the rose gold contour one for Christmas  and I'm obssesed!! Haven't used my ita since lol


----------



## jenise (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> El Agua on top and Lumiere on the bottom As you can see they are similar..not dupes. On the lips the difference is slight and less noticeable.


 This makes me want el agua even more :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> This makes me want el agua even more


  El agua is a must have


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The blush looks like a mere lighter version of one of Dior's currently blushes.  Their holiday collection was dismal, and i like many others were trying to be hopeful[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   about the spring collection.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I loved last summer's Dior collection, TransAtlantic.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Someone is asleep at the wheel over at Dior[/COLOR]


 Agreed with u Meddy! They are already left behind by Chanel and Guerlain.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

Shars said:


> Haha. Sometimes you really need the downtime to recharge.
> 
> Thanks Naomi! I hope you're having a good day too.
> 
> ...


  Hi Mel. Happy New Year. I am glad the second opinion has caused your stress level to go down. I know you are going to pull through this with flying colors. I refuse to believe anything else.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you ladies interests with Dior Spring? I'm not.


  Nope. No interest at all. I'm going to concentrate on the makeup I already have.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Woot! I've been staying away from all sites that sell cosmetics pretty much since I lost my job so it was new to me. Lol


  Well....... Here's to the new and fabulous job you will land in 2015.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you ladies interests with Dior  Spring? I'm not.


:yawn:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> No special plans here. You?  Quote: I love Runner. I am sure you will love it too. Trust me. :cheer:   Quote: Runner is everything Talk That Talk should have been and BETTER!!!!!!!!!   Don't touch that button. You will LOVE it. Stop it!!!!!!! Many boyfriends are picked but few are chosen.   Interesting. The reviews I've read said it was lackluster at best. Please share swatches. I am going to read the book *again* for the 1x time. Lol Hi Mel. Happy New Year. I am glad the second opinion has caused your stress level to go down. I know you are going to pull through this with flying colors. I refuse to believe anything else.


It's out for delivery so I'm stuck with it now! :lol: I might wear it tonight as my NYE lippy to test it out.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Well....... Here's to the new and fabulous job you will land in 2015.


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Runner is out for delivery and Alejandro shipped from TF! Can't wait for Alejandro to get here,I bought it for sentimental reason and am lucky it turned out to be a red.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Runner is out for delivery and Alejandro shipped from TF! Can't wait for Alejandro to get here,I bought it for sentimental reason and am lucky it turned out to be a red.


 ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> ompom:


 Happy NYE!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years Eve everyone! Any fun plans for tonight? As a mom of 3 little ones, the hubby and I will be watching the ball drop from the comfort of our couch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Runner is out for delivery and Alejandro shipped from TF! Can't wait for Alejandro to get here,I bought it for sentimental reason and am lucky it turned out to be a red.


ompom:    





Melrose said:


> Happy New Years Eve everyone! Any fun plans for tonight? As a mom of 3 little ones, the hubby and I will be watching the ball drop from the comfort of our couch.


Happy New Years  That sounds relaxing :hug:


----------



## Melrose (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ompom: Happy New Years  That sounds relaxing :hug:


 Good morning Dolly, Happy NYE to you as well. Got any plans for tonight? I like to keep it low key and stay in. Nice, drama free way to end the year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Good morning Dolly, Happy NYE to you as well. Got any plans for tonight? I like to keep it low key and stay in. Nice, drama free way to end the year.


  I'm a naturally boring person lol so I stay at home with my family. That is exactly how I like it, low key!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm a naturally boring person lol so I stay at home with my family. That is exactly how I like it, low key!


 Family is what it's all about️! Not boring at all but the hubby sometimes feels he lets me down by not taking me out to some big NYE bash. I told him been there, done that, lol.


----------



## jenise (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm a naturally boring person lol so I stay at home with my family. That is exactly how I like it, low key!


 Me too  we all go to my grandmoms!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm a naturally boring person lol so I stay at home with my family. That is exactly how I like it, low key!


  I love staying home lol.. I hate going outside cx

  my old co workers want to go out tonight but i don't feel like it :/


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Mac is discontinuing Fashion Boost??!! I need a back up asap!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Happy New Years Eve everyone! Any fun plans for tonight? As a mom of 3 little ones, the hubby and I will be watching the ball drop from the comfort of our couch.


 I'm home in Indiana until Saturday, so I'll be going with one of my oldest friends to Indianapolis and we're just kind of winging it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Ladies! I am excited for the next year of beauty and sisterhood with you all! I'll be home tonight with my family. I pray you all have a safe night! Xoxo


----------



## Periodinan (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year to all you wonderful ladies! :kiss:


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year's everyone.   I will be glad when this is over, though. Just ready to get to 2015 where I hope to pull my ish together and see what happens. I'm not a social person, so I'll be home organizing my closet, makeup stash and eating burritos by myself. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love staying home lol.. I hate going outside cx
> 
> my old co workers want to go out tonight but i don't feel like it :/


  Eff them and don't go out lol....stay in and enjoy yourself


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Mac is discontinuing Fashion Boost??!! I need a back up asap!


  What the ****. Where did you hear that????????????????????????


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Melrose said:


> Happy New Years Eve everyone! Any fun plans for tonight? As a mom of 3 little ones, the hubby and I will be watching the ball drop from the comfort of our couch.


Happy NYE! Not a whole lot going on here I don't think.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Mac is discontinuing Fashion Boost??!! I need a back up asap!


 They just brought it back!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy New Year Ladies! I am excited for the next year of beauty and sisterhood with you all! I'll be home tonight with my family. I pray you all have a safe night! Xoxo





Periodinan said:


> Happy new year to all you wonderful ladies! :kiss:





shontay07108 said:


> Happy New Year's everyone.   I will be glad when this is over, though. Just ready to get to 2015 where I hope to pull my ish together and see what happens. I'm not a social person, so I'll be home organizing my closet, makeup stash and eating burritos by myself. Be safe everyone.


Happy New Years ladies! :stars:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year's Eve everyone!! Wish you all an awesome New Years!!! :stars:  We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> No special plans here. You?
> 
> Quote:
> I love Runner. I am sure you will love it too. Trust me.
> ...








 Hey, you're supposed to spend NYE with loved ones. Sounds like you'll be among loved ones haha.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Shars said:


> I agree! That and Dominique are just :eyelove:   For sure!  I'm going to wear mine tonight too! ompom:   Say what? You mean the liner right? Didn't they just make that permanent with the Matte Collection :lmao:  Hey, you're supposed to spend NYE with loved ones. Sounds like you'll be among loved ones haha.


 Yep the liner. Its in the Goodbyes section!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What the ****. Where did you hear that????????????????????????


 Its in the Goodbyes! Im shocked!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy New Years ladies! :stars:Happy NYE Buddy! :hug:


 Happy happy New Years to you too buddy!!! :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They just brought it back!


That's crazy   





Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone!! Wish you all an awesome New Years!!! :stars:  We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


Happy New Year V :stars:    





Shars said:


> I agree! That and Dominique are just :eyelove:   For sure!  I'm going to wear mine tonight too! ompom:   Say what? You mean the liner right? Didn't they just make that permanent with the Matte Collection :lmao:  Hey, you're supposed to spend NYE with loved ones. Sounds like you'll be among loved ones haha.


Dominique is my all time fave purchase of 2014


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone!! Wish you all an awesome New Years!!! :stars:  We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


Happy NYE Buddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Its in the Goodbyes! Im shocked!


Idiots to DC their only liner in that shade range.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's crazy Happy New Year V :stars: Dominique is my all time fave purchase of 2014


 Happy New Years D!!! :hug:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Idiots to DC their only liner in that shade range.


 My thoughts exactly! It makes no sense. Mac and their exclusive everything is getting old!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's crazy Happy New Year V :stars: Dominique is my all time fave purchase of 2014


 Dominique looks absolutely beautiful on you! Its a fave of mine as well. So unique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Dominique looks absolutely beautiful on you! Its a fave of mine as well. So unique!


:hug: thanks sassy! Dominique is very unique and feels soo good on the lips too. Love the formula too.


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: thanks sassy! Dominique is very unique and feels soo good on the lips too. Love the formula too.


 It does! Mac had me paranoid that it will sell out or say goodbye I want a back up. Lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> My thoughts exactly! It makes no sense. Mac and their exclusive everything is getting old!


Now I actually feel the need to get it :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm kinda sad I never got Living Legend and we all know I never wanted it from the get go. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Well UPS just dropped off Runner and I'm not running to grab it off the door step. :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well UPS just dropped off Runner and I'm not running to grab it off the door step. :lol:


 I cant wait to hear what you think. Its the perfect burgundy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone!! Wish you all an awesome New Years!!! :stars:  We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


 Happy New Year V!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy New Year V!!!


 Happy New Years to you too :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> I cant wait to hear what you think. Its the perfect burgundy!


I'll let you know as soon as I get motivated enough to get it off the porch. Lmao


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get motivated enough to get it off the porch. Lmao


 Go get it. There is no turning back! It's on the porch :whip: :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Go get it. There is no turning back! It's on the porch :whip: :lol:


But I'm comfy and it's chilly outside.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> But I'm comfy and it's chilly outside.  Lol


 Oh slather some of that burgundy goodness on your lips now!! The weather is perfect!! :lmao:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get motivated enough to get it off the porch. Lmao


 Ummmm....oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Tried it on and it just looks like a creamier version of Sin. :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried it on and it just looks like a creamier version of Sin. :sigh:


 :sigh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried it on and it just looks like a creamier version of Sin. :sigh:


 Now your gonna make me go swatch them. Please don't tell me I'm all excited about a dupe! :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> Now your gonna make me go swatch them. Please don't tell me I'm all excited about a dupe! :thud:


Just put Sin on one side and Runner on the other and Sin is just a TOUCH darker on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Sin on left and Runner on the right. Please don't mind the makeup less Ness and crappy application!


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried it on and it just looks like a creamier version of Sin.


  annnnnd purchased!

  It doesn't help that I had Trace Gold sitting in my cart for a week, Happy New Year's Eve Splurging!


  I think we're going to stop by a friend's house for a few hours, but head back to the house and hunker down before midnight. I really want to do something like this for tonight (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejMHAytup5c) BUT it's only for an hour or two and I'm feeling pretty lazy. Meh.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sin on left and Runner on the right. Please don't mind the makeup less Ness and crappy application!


 Oh yeah it looks pretty close!! But though sin is a pretty shade it's one of the dry mattes, so .. :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

They look different on my hand,but on my lips they look so similar! Tip to bottom: Frank N Furter, Sin, Runner,Diva


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah it looks pretty close!! But though sin is a pretty shade it's one of the dry mattes, so .. :wink:


Yeah,but it's so pretty I look past it. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

SassyWonder said:


> It does! Mac had me paranoid that it will sell out or say goodbye I want a back up. Lol!


Same lol   





NaomiH said:


> Well UPS just dropped off Runner and I'm not running to grab it off the door step. :lol:


:lmao:    





NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda sad I never got Living Legend and we all know I never wanted it from the get go. :lol:


LL was a nice lippie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sin on left and Runner on the right. Please don't mind the makeup less Ness and crappy application!


Lovely   





NaomiH said:


> They look different on my hand,but on my lips they look so similar! Tip to bottom: Frank N Furter, Sin, Runner,Diva


great swatches Naomi


----------



## Shars (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Well UPS just dropped off Runner and I'm not running to grab it off the door step.


  Guerlain clearly cured you of the MAC-itis lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Runner is out for delivery and Alejandro shipped from TF! Can't wait for Alejandro to get here,I bought it for sentimental reason and am lucky it turned out to be a red.


   Alejandro is one hot looking boy...you two will get along just fine!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tip to bottom: Frank N Furter, Sin, Runner,Diva


    Might your lips be more pigmented making Sin & Runner appear more equally dark


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Stay safe everyone, even if you are at home.
  People act crazy on New Years...so be careful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love staying home lol.. I hate going outside cx
> 
> my old co workers want to go out tonight but i don't feel like it :/


  Sounds good to me.  Besides which, you haven't been feeling well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope they can get it together....they do some things quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are right!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


 Happy New Year Vee!!!  Enjoy your dinner outing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

I hope I didn't miss anyone.  Suffice it to say   HAPPY NEW YEAR _everyone!!!  _
May 2015 bring love & happiness to your hearts, health to your bodies, wealth & many coins to your purses and a LOT of makeup to your vanities!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda sad I never got Living Legend and we all know I never wanted it from the get go.


----------



## Shars (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope I didn't miss anyone.  Suffice it to say   HAPPY NEW YEAR _everyone!!!  _
> May 2015 bring love & happiness to your hearts, health to your bodies, wealth & many coins to your purses and a LOT of makeup to your vanities!!!!


  Thanks and Happy New Year to you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope I didn't miss anyone.  Suffice it to say   HAPPY NEW YEAR _everyone!!!  _
> May 2015 bring love & happiness to your hearts, health to your bodies, wealth & many coins to your purses and a LOT of makeup to your vanities!!!!


  HAPPY NEW YEAR MEDDY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hope I didn't miss anyone.  Suffice it to say   [/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]H[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]A[/COLOR][COLOR=00FF00]P[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]P[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]Y[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]N[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]E[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]W[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]Y[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]E[/COLOR][COLOR=00FF00]A[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]R _everyone!!!  _[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]May 2015 bring love & happiness to your hearts, health to your bodies, wealth & many coins to your purses and a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]LOT of makeup to your vanities!!!![/COLOR]


 Hearty new year's wishes to you too Meddy!!! :stars:


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  * Happy New Year Shontay*[/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]​[/COLOR]


  Happy New Year Meddy! :cheers:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lovely great swatches Naomi


Gracias!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Shars said:


> MAC is so stupid. I'll get mine from Nordies in the new year. However, sometime makes me feel that they may bring it again or something similar with that new collection with the matching lippies and pencils. *decisions decisions*  Guerlain clearly cured you of the MAC-itis lol


Yeah they did! Darn them for making such sublime products. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: You crack me up Naomi!     [COLOR=0000FF]I'll bet it'll look amazing on you!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Alejandro is one hot looking boy...you two will get along just fine!!!![/COLOR]


Oh why thank you Meddy!  :hug:  I'm way excites about Alejandro,it looks so lovely and we all know what a red loving heaux I am. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I absolutely LOVE Sin[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Both look pretty dark on your lips---LOVE this color on you!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Might your lips be more pigmented making Sin & Runner appear more equally dark[/COLOR]:dunno:


I think that's what it is.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone waiting anxiously, like me, for the Melt stacks to come out on the 2nd. I wish it was tomorrow b/c I'm not going anywhere. I'll have to stop whatever I'm doing Friday to order.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stay safe everyone, even if you are at home. People act crazy on New Years...so be careful!


:kiss: You too Dollykins!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's a good one that I don't reach for much at all-----it'll have to last me and by then something else will have come along to replace it:haha: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Have a great time...and stay safe!!!  [/COLOR]:stars:     [COLOR=0000FF] Happy New Year Sassy!!!  [/COLOR]:stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy New Year Shontay[/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]​[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Happy New Year Naomi[/COLOR]:frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]Happy New Year Vee!!!  Enjoy your dinner outing!!![/COLOR]


Happy New Year Meddy! :kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> Me too  we all go to my grandmoms!


  That's soo sweet Jenise!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Specktra friends!   p.s  for those going out -- be safe


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Shars said:


> Thanks and Happy New Year to you!!


 Thanks Shars!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> p.s for those going out -- be safe


 Happy New Year WD!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR MEDDY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vineetha said:
> ...


   Thanks Dolly, Vee & Shontay!!!!!



I think I'll make a purchase of some sort after the stroke of midnight.  It's good luck you know!!!!



Well. if it's not it should be!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly, Vee & Shontay!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I am too! I am going to get the NARS Dual intensity eyeshadow palette whenever they decide to lauch it!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:  I am too! I am going to get the NARS Dual intensity eyeshadow palette whenever they decide to lauch it!!! :haha:


  Me too V!  So you know how much it is?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Me too V! So you know how much it is?


  Yay!!!I think it was mentioned as $79, same as the previous narsissist palette!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy New Year Specktra friends!   p.s  for those going out -- be safe


Happy New Year WD   





NaomiH said:


> :kiss: You too Dollykins!


:hug:   





shontay07108 said:


> Anyone waiting anxiously, like me, for the Melt stacks to come out on the 2nd. I wish it was tomorrow b/c I'm not going anywhere. I'll have to stop whatever I'm doing Friday to order.


Are you picking up both?


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!!I think it was mentioned as $79, same as the previous narsissist palette!!


  Thank you V!  What time are you guys going out for dinner?


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Happy New Year WD!!!![/COLOR]:flower:


  Meddy!  Have a great evening with your husband! enjoy your romantic dinner!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy New Year WD :hug: ?


  Hey Dolly!   You're not boring at all!  You're wonderful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Dolly!   You're not boring at all!  You're wonderful!


As are you WD


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks Dolly, Vee & Shontay!!!!![/COLOR]:flower:  [COLOR=0000FF]*I think I'll make a purchase of some sort after the stroke of midnight.*  It's good luck you know!!!![/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Well. if it's not it should be!!![/COLOR]


  I was thinking of the same thing. :haha:   





Dolly Snow said:


> Happy New Year WD :hug: Are you picking up both?


  That's the plan. I want to cry about it, but I know I'll regret skipping one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was thinking of the same thing. :haha:  That's the plan. I want to cry about it, but I know I'll regret skipping one.


I'm going to give them a try and pick up one for now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to give them a try and pick up one for now.


  Which one?


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 31, 2014)

Feliz Año Nuevo friends.  Im going to stay home, eat pizza or chinese food and watch Harry Potter movies =)


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you V! What time are you guys going out for dinner?


  Happy New Year WD!!!!!!!!! We are starting now!!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Feliz Año Nuevo friends.  Im going to stay home, eat pizza or chinese food and watch Harry Potter movies =)


  Felix Anos Nuevo Mayanas!  Sounds like a fun evening planned!  I love the Harry Potter movies and pizza and Chinese food!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year WD!!!!!!!!! We are starting now!!


  Enjoy!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Im going to stay home, eat pizza or chinese food and watch Harry Potter movies =)


  Happy New Year
 mayanas!! That actually sounds fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I am too! I am going to get the NARS Dual intensity eyeshadow palette whenever they decide to lauch it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks WD...It will be great because I'm not cooking this one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone waiting anxiously, like me, for the Melt stacks to come out on the 2nd. I wish it was tomorrow b/c I'm not going anywhere. I'll have to stop whatever I'm doing Friday to order.


    Stop giving me stuff to run look up...I'm exhausted already!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be right back!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 31, 2014)

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve! We've scratched out plans and decided to sit around the house and destroy some peel and eat shrimp.

  I want to see some fabulous NYE makeup ladies! I'm debating just playing around with eye shadow and lippie combinations while we're home, or until I run out of clean brushes.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy New Year Specktra friends!   p.s  for those going out -- be safe


Happy New Year WD! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve!* We've scratched out plans and decided to sit around the house and destroy some peel and eat shrimp.*
> 
> I want to see some fabulous NYE makeup ladies! I'm debating just playing around with eye shadow and lippie combinations while we're home, or until I run out of clean brushes.


  That sounds like an AWESOME plan!!  ENJOY.  



Happy New Year!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Feliz Año Nuevo friends.  Im going to stay home, eat pizza or chinese food and watch Harry Potter movies =)


Happy New Year Mayanas! Any night spent with Harry Potter is a good one!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve! We've scratched out plans and decided to sit around the house and destroy some peel and eat shrimp.  I want to see some fabulous NYE makeup ladies! I'm debating just playing around with eye shadow and lippie combinations while we're home, or until I run out of clean brushes.


Happy New Year PG! :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy New Year WD! :hug:


  Naomi!  May 2015 bring you great opportunies, good health, love, and tons of fancy lipsticks!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's already 2015 over here.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Nay!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Which one?


Lovesick Stack...I think    





Mayanas said:


> Feliz Año Nuevo friends.  Im going to stay home, eat pizza or chinese food and watch Harry Potter movies =)


Happy New Year


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi!  May 2015 bring you great opportunies, good health, love, and tons of fancy lipsticks!!!!


I hope the same for you WD! Any year full of fancy lippies is bound to be a good one!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Nadine! :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Nay :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

2015: The year we make Dolly buy her first Rouge G. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve! We've scratched out plans and decided to sit around the house and destroy some peel and eat shrimp.  I want to see some fabulous NYE makeup ladies! I'm debating just playing around with eye shadow and lippie combinations while we're home, or until I run out of clean brushes.


Happy New Year


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve! We've scratched out plans and decided to sit around the house and destroy some peel and eat shrimp.  I want to see some fabulous NYE makeup ladies! I'm debating just playing around with eye shadow and lippie combinations while we're home, or until I run out of clean brushes.


  Yummy!  Shrimp!    Happy New Year!! Pinay!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 2015: The year we make Dolly buy her first Rouge G. :haha:


:lmao: :shock:


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 2015: The year we make Dolly buy her first Rouge G.


  Yes!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: :shock:


You shall give in! :whip:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :grouphug:    Yes! :cheer:





NaomiH said:


> You shall give in! :whip:


Eventually lol I will


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had makeup on earlier today and thought I'd keep it on so I don't ring in the new year looking like a bum, but...yeah. I didn't make it. Washed it off like 4 hours ago. At least my hair is nice, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 2015: The year we make Dolly buy her first Rouge G.






I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I had makeup on earlier today and thought I'd keep it on so I don't ring in the new year looking like a bum, but...yeah. I didn't make it. Washed it off like 4 hours ago. *At least my hair is nice, though.*


  That counts too!  I'm made up & coiffed...have to look good when I eat my Chinese take-out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Nothing outrageous on the makeup front---neutral eyes, nude lips!

   I checked out Melt cosmetics and the stacks---That stuff is no joke!  Everything I saw looked super pigmented!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

OMG !  I just noticed that I made 15,000 posts--just prior to our year 2015---well that's special


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I hope the same for you WD! Any year full of fancy lippies is bound to be a good one!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eventually lol I will


:whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG !  I just noticed that I made 15,000 posts--just prior to our year 2015---well that's special[/COLOR]:haha:


:stars: Congrats Meddy! :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]I'll drink to that!!! [/COLOR]:cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That looks like a really nice palette.  Nordies has two new NARS e/s palettes but not that one.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks WD...It will be great because I'm not cooking this one.[/COLOR]:haha:


 Hehe yes meddy!! It's launching today jan 1 at narscosmetics.com and nars boutiques! Feb 1 sephora!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


lmao hahahaha omg


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: :lol:





Dolly Snow said:


> lmao hahahaha omg


I saw it about 10 minutes ago and was laughing so hard it took me about 5 tries to get it to post! :lol:


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

I was going to jump all in and order almost all of the new real techniques brushes from Ulta, but my order wouldn't go through. I tried several times through their site and paypal and it kept giving me an error. I made sure that each time I hit submit, my money didn't go anywhere. There's a charge and then an instant refund. Something glitchy and weird. I googled to see if anyone else had that problem and I found all kinds of complaints. I've never ordered from Ulta before. If I can't get to an actual store I'll have to wait until they pop up on amazon or something.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was going to jump all in and order almost all of the new real techniques brushes from Ulta, but my order wouldn't go through. I tried several times through their site and paypal and it kept giving me an error. I made sure that each time I hit submit, my money didn't go anywhere. There's a charge and then an instant refund. Something glitchy and weird. I googled to see if anyone else had that problem and I found all kinds of complaints. I've never ordered from Ulta before. If I can't get to an actual store I'll have to wait until they pop up on amazon or something.


  that happened to me, for some reason some accounts are like blocked.
  I created another account with a different email and my order went through with no problem.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

btw is anyone else pre ordering the Jaclyn Hill palette? 
  I have to wait till 3 am to get it lmao.. . it's a 12am PST release fml

  it should be alright, I'll try to wait up. I'm currently in bed with an ice pack rubber banded to my wrist... #winning.. obvi starting the year off right... 

  not :/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Hehe yes meddy!! It's launching today jan 1 at narscosmetics.com and nars boutiques! Feb 1 sephora!!


  If you didn't go out yet, it's up.  I think I'm going to brave the store tomorrow.  I meant to call today about availability but I didn't get around to it. Hopefully, they will have it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> that happened to me, for some reason some accounts are like blocked. I created another account with a different email and my order went through with no problem.


  I just tried that and got the same result.  Thanks, though.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> If you didn't go out yet, it's up.  I think I'm going to brave the store tomorrow.  I meant to call today about availability but I didn't get around to it. Hopefully, they will have it.


  Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I saw it about 10 minutes ago and was laughing so hard it took me about 5 tries to get it to post! :lol:


I love it lol   





v0ltagekid said:


> btw is anyone else pre ordering the Jaclyn Hill palette?  I have to wait till 3 am to get it lmao.. . it's a 12am PST release fml  it should be alright, I'll try to wait up. I'm currently in bed with an ice pack rubber banded to my wrist... #winning.. obvi starting the year off right...   not :/


I kinda want it and I kinda don't lol Aww I hope you wrist feels better soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> If you didn't go out yet, it's up.  I think I'm going to brave the store tomorrow.  I meant to call today about availability but I didn't get around to it. Hopefully, they will have it.


  Thank you!! I was able to place the order!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww I hope you wrist feels better soon.


 
  Thank you! It feels so sore... I need a doctor but they are all closed lol. 
  I'll call mine and see when he comes back to work.

  I kinda want the palette and I don't at the same time. But I do buy everything she tells me to :/ and she's usually right with her recommendations haha
  :/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! I was able to place the order!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> 
> ...


  Great glad you got 'em.

  I did read on another board a few hours ago about people posting videos and they already had it.  I hope they didn't sell them in the store early.  I searched Youtube and such but I didn't find any videos.  I may hunt down that post and ask the poster about it.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great glad you got 'em.  I did read on another board a few hours ago about people posting videos and they already had it.  I hope they didn't sell them in the store early.  I searched Youtube and such but I didn't find any videos.  I may hunt down that post and ask the poster about it.


  TY!  I hope you're able to get it tomorrow!  Happy New Year!


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 31, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* 

 
  I kinda want the palette and I don't at the same time. But I do buy everything she tells me to :/ and she's usually right with her recommendations haha
  :/



  I'm tempted to order it, but I've never tried anything from Morphe. I also need an eyeshadow palette like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry... that sucks  My paypal was all crazy and stopped working for a few weeks. Stores kept sending cancellation emails saying it was rejected? but I didn't own them anything and I definitely had credit open... I think paypal bugs out sometimes.      Thank you! It feels so sore... I need a doctor but they are all closed lol.  I'll call mine and see when he comes back to work.  I kinda want the palette and I don't at the same time. But I do buy everything she tells me to :/ and she's usually right with her recommendations haha :/


Is her name worth the hype? Lol  Yea call your doctor as soon as you can, leave a message if you can.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Sin on left and Runner on the right. Please don't mind the makeup less Ness and crappy application!


 Very pretty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SassyWonder* 



Mac is discontinuing Fashion Boost??!! I need a back up asap!

What the ****. Where did yoy hear that????????????????????????


v0ltagekid said:


> I love staying home lol.. I hate going outside cx  my old co workers want to go out tonight but i don't feel like it :/


  Happy New Year!:bouquet:  





NaomiH said:


> Well UPS just dropped off Runner and I'm not running to grab it off the door step. :lol:


  Run Naomi. Run!  





NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda sad I never got Living Legend and we all know I never wanted it from the get go. :lol:


  Living Legend is overrated.   





SassyWonder said:


> My thoughts exactly! It makes no sense. Mac and their exclusive everything is getting old!


  I agree.   





SassyWonder said:


> Yep the liner. Its in the Goodbyes section!


  Bummer. That sucks. I have about five. May have to grab three more.   





Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone!! Wish you all an awesome New Years!!! :stars:  We plan to go out for dinner but that's about it!!!!


  Happy New Year @Vineetha.   





NaomiH said:


> Happy New Years ladies! :stars:


  Happy New Years Naomi.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy New Year!


  Thanks and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried it on and it just looks like a creamier version of Sin. :sigh:


  I can see that. Were you looking for originality? Lol. We are talking about Mac Naomi you know. 





Dolly Snow said:


> Stay safe everyone, even if you are at home. People act crazy on New Years...so be careful!


  Happy New Years Dolly. :cheer:





NaomiH said:


> They look different on my hand,but on my lips they look so similar! Tip to bottom: Frank N Furter, Sin, Runner,Diva


  Nice swatches. IMO it doesn't matter what it looks like on your hand. It's what it looks like on your lips. They are similar bot not identical.   





NaomiH said:


> Sin on left and Runner on the right. Please don't mind the makeup less Ness and crappy application!


  Sin looks a tad darker.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I'm tempted to order it, but I've never tried anything from Morphe. I also need an eyeshadow palette like I need a hole in the head.


  Yea I don't need any more shadows either,... but :/ an addict is an addict lol *hides in shame*
  I haven't owned anything from Morphe before, I thought I had a brush but I don't... so it would be my first time ordering.
  I also think they have a shipping charge kinda high... I think it was 8 bucks? so I gotta think about it... :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy New Year Specktra friends!   p.s  for those going out -- be safe


  Happy New Years WD. :rasta:


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year's!!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 31, 2014)

Peeking in to wish everyone a happy new year!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 31, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!  :nanas:   :nanas:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy New Year's!!!


  Hi there! I hope you had a safe flight back home.
  My best wishes for ur family in this new year


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy New Years WD. :rasta:


  Happy New Years Vandekamp!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy New Year's!!!


  Happy New Years C!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I can see that. Were you looking for originality? Lol. We are talking about Mac Naomi you know.  Happy New Years Dolly. :cheer: Nice swatches. IMO it doesn't matter what it looks like on your hand. It's what it looks like on your lips. They are similar bot not identical.  Sin looks a tad darker.





NaniLovesMAC said:


> Peeking in to wish everyone a happy new year!





charismafulltv said:


> Happy New Year's!!!





Vandekamp said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!  :nanas:   :nanas:


Happy New Years gals 


v0ltagekid said:


> Happy New Year hon! and to everyone, I hope everyone's new year starts up right and continues that way! xo   Not JUST her name, but I just happen to have similar taste in makeup, we use the same foundation color most of the year as well so the colors she uses look good on me. For the most part her recommendations were always right and on point, so I am really curious. I did learn a ton from her when I was starting with makeup... and the swatches on the website look hella nice too! Did u see them! There's a really unique shade ES59, it is definitely calling me.    Yea I don't need any more shadows either,... but :/ an addict is an addict lol *hides in shame* I haven't owned anything from Morphe before, I thought I had a brush but I don't... so it would be my first time ordering. I also think they have a shipping charge kinda high... I think it was 8 bucks? so I gotta think about it... :/


Oh okay, totally understand now. Yea I saw the swatches, they look nice. ES59 looks really pretty. I will say this her color Buttercup is lovely. I really enjoy it. All I see on IG raving about her like she is a god lol that's why I asked.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All I see on IG raving about her like she is a god lol that's why I asked.


  I really like her, I have been watching her for a while. 
  I think it will b worth it, so I'm excited.

  I don't know if I can wait until 3am my time to order it tho :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really like her, I have been watching her for a while.  I think it will b worth it, so I'm excited.  I don't know if I can wait until 3am my time to order it tho :/


I will watch a few of her videos then out of curiosity. 3am that's a while away. Best of luck staying up and catching the presale  How much is it going for?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much is it going for?


  my favorite look is the one with the urban decay palette, I wore it the same day she uploaded it and got so many compliments. loveee

  28 bucks.. not bad for that many shadows i guess


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Everyone :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> my favorite look is the one with the urban decay palette, I wore it the same day she uploaded it and got so many compliments. loveee
> 
> 28 bucks.. not bad for that many shadows i guess
> That is not bad at all.
> ...


  Happy new Year V


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is not bad at all.
> I sampled them at the store..you will not be sorry, they are so soft and blendable.
> 
> Happy new Year V
> ...


  happy new year !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> really? that's good to hear! have u tried anything else that's morphe? it all seems cheap so idk what to think
> 
> 
> happy new year !!


  I didn't get a chance to touch the brushes, but I did skim over them. Really nice for the price.
  I am surprised with the price as well, but the shadows were very nice. 
  It was one of those in and out trips lol


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> really? that's good to hear! have u tried anything else that's morphe? it all seems cheap so idk what to think   happy new year !!





Dolly Snow said:


> That is not bad at all.  I sampled them at the store..you will not be sorry, they are so soft and blendable.   Happy new Year V


 Happy new year guys!! It's officially 2015 huh!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Congrats Meddy!


  Thank you Naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy new year guys!! It's officially 2015 huh!!!!!


  Not here yet....but there it is


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy new year guys!! It's officially 2015 huh!!!!!


 Happy New Year  ALL ....we made it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Happy New Year  ALL ....we made it!!![/COLOR]:stars: :grouphug: :stars:


 Happy new year Meddy!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jenise (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> That's soo sweet Jenise!


  happy new year !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Happy new year Meddy!!!






Thank you Vee!


----------



## jenise (Dec 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really like her, I have been watching her for a while.  I think it will b worth it, so I'm excited.  I don't know if I can wait until 3am my time to order it tho :/


 Also staying up until 3 to order! I love her!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

jenise said:


> happy new year !!!!


  Happy New Year Jenise!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Happy New Year  ALL ....we made it!!![/COLOR]:stars: :grouphug: :stars:


  Happy New Year, Meddy & everyone.   That's really the bit of joy I get out of a new year. Making it to it. When you have older parents, like I do, you come to appreciate each year that they make it and in one piece. Maybe that's just me because I am paranoid about the things I care about. OK, depressing. I'm leaving. :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy New Year, Meddy & everyone.   That's really the bit of joy I get out of a new year. Making it to it. When you have older parents, like I do, you come to appreciate each year that they make it and in one piece. Maybe that's just me because I am paranoid about the things I care about. OK, depressing. I'm leaving. :haha:


 Happy New Year Shontay!  I'm the same way!  Wishing you & your loved ones a healthy & prosperous 2015!  ️


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Happy New Year Shontay!  I'm the same way!  Wishing you & your loved ones a healthy & prosperous 2015!  ️


  Thanks, WD. Same to you. I meant to throw you a line earlier, but I procrastinate. Maybe I'll work on that this year.


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, WD. Same to you. I meant to throw you a line earlier, but I procrastinate. Maybe I'll work on that this year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's really the bit of joy I get out of a new year. Making it to it. When you have older parents, like I do, you come to appreciate each year that they make it and in one piece. Maybe that's just me because I am paranoid about the things I care about. OK, depressing. I'm leaving.


  I say poignant ---not depressing, and I know exactly what you mean!  How fortunate you are to still have them, and they you!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>






You are so bad...Hubs and I are cracking up....he said it would be even funnier if your head were on the baby's body!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]You are so bad...Hubs and I are cracking up....he said it would be even funnier if your head were on the baby's body!![/COLOR] :lmao:


hahahaha! I so would of if I knew how to do that! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Happy new year ladies!


:lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy new year ladies!


  Happy New Year. This is too cute.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! I hope you had a safe flight back home. My best wishes for ur family in this new year


 Thanks Voltage Kid for your thoughts.   





walkingdead said:


> Happy New Years C!!


 Wishing for fun makeup hauls, stalking and sisterhood for 2015!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also staying up until 3 to order! I love her!


  Did u stay up? I fell asleep and just woke up. Realized the site was down the whole time... It won't let me buy it or 10000 ppl waiting for it on twitter :/ lol
  glad I didn't stay up


----------



## jenise (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Did u stay up? I fell asleep and just woke up. Realized the site was down the whole time... It won't let me buy it or 10000 ppl waiting for it on twitter :/ lol glad I didn't stay up


 I fell asleep too! I woke up around 650 and finally just olaced my order!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!! I fell asleep. But I woke up and ordered the NARS palette.   Starting 2015 off right. :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> I fell asleep too! I woke up around 650 and finally just olaced my order!


  mine isn't working  lucky u. can't get past the cart.
  how much was shipping?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Starting 2015 off right.


  hi girl! happy 2015 to u!

  i want the nars palette but i don't lol.. always on the same boat xD


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> hi girl! happy 2015 to u!  i want the nars palette but i don't lol.. always on the same boat xD


  Lol! Are you trying to get the Jacyln Hill palette? I've never tried Morphe shadows before.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol! Are you trying to get the Jacyln Hill palette? I've never tried Morphe shadows before.


  yea... stupid palette..
  My arm really hurts and it's so hard to keep typing my address. fml I hate their website.

  I might give up in like 10 minuttes... I can just get the individual shadows I like I guess >.<

  I have never tried them either... but all the review videos seem great so  I want it >.<!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

@jenise Did the discount code work for u? it's not working for me :/
  I'm trying mannymua or jacattack 


  edit:  whatever, placed my order without it... I hope they don't mess it up >.<


----------



## jenise (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> @jenise  Did the discount code work for u? it's not working for me :/ I'm trying mannymua or jacattack    edit:  whatever, placed my order without it... I hope they don't mess it up >.<


 Mannys wasn't working but JACATTACK did!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mannys wasn't working but JACATTACK did!


  I wanted Manny's to work :/ i feel like he needs the money more lol
  But Jacattack didn't work. I guess I'll email them and maybe they will give me back the 10%... lol #wishfulthinking


----------



## jenise (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted Manny's to work :/ i feel like he needs the money more lol But Jacattack didn't work. I guess I'll email them and maybe they will give me back the 10%... lol #wishfulthinking


 I know I tried his first! It applied but no discount was taken off so j think he still gets commission from it. ?? I love him!! Did you watch his video on it? He's such a sweetheart  And yeah email them bc a lot of people were having the same problem then I saw on IG that it had to be all caps in order to work


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> And yeah email them bc a lot of people were having the same problem then I saw on IG that it had to be all caps in order to work


  Yea I tried all caps :/
  I love him! I followed him before he was "big"
  I worked at  SiJCP, and he did too, he posted a pic of his gratis so I followed him.
  He had like 300 followers lmao.. and then like in 6 months bOOM!

  I love him, I think he's so cool and different, and so honest.
  He's such a sweetie.
  I really do hope he gets bigger and wish him the best in his career.


----------



## jenise (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I tried all caps :/ I love him! I followed him before he was "big" I worked at  SiJCP, and he did too, he posted a pic of his gratis so I followed him. He had like 300 followers lmao.. and then like in 6 months bOOM!  I love him, I think he's so cool and different, and so honest. He's such a sweetie. I really do hope he gets bigger and wish him the best in his career.


 I know it's crazy how fast he has grown!! I always saw him on IG but didn't stRt actually watching him until he did a collab w Kathleen! He's hilarious I love his bloopers hahaahha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

jenise said:


> I know it's crazy how fast he has grown!! I always saw him on IG but didn't stRt actually watching him until he did a collab w Kathleen! He's hilarious I love his bloopers hahaahha


  I luff him haha
  I wish he was my friend in real life. 

  Feeling kinda weird today, my arm is killing me and I want to shop online just because it's a new year @[email protected]


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


  Oh no, what's up??


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


  What's wrong?


  Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


  Hi hon! happy new year!

  where's he? 
  everything okay?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Oh no, what's up??





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful plan.   What's wrong?   Happy New Years everyone!





v0ltagekid said:


> Hi hon! happy new year!  where's he?  everything okay?


 Just super, super hungover. I'm still in Indiana with my parents and he's home in Connecticut.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

The Nars Palette is mine! Whoop!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Just super, super hungover. I'm still in Indiana with my parents and he's home in Connecticut.


You will be home soon :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Just super, super hungover. I'm still in Indiana with my parents and he's home in Connecticut.


Ah. I'm in similar shape, though it makes absolutely no sense. I had one beer and two glasses of champagne. I barely had a buzz. We did go out to eat so I'm wondering if it's food poisoning. I'm not like I was last night, but I still feel uneasy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy New Year!! I fell asleep. But I woke up and ordered the NARS palette.   Starting 2015 off right. :haha:


Happy New Year Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ah. I'm in similar shape, though it makes absolutely no sense. I had one beer and two glasses of champagne. I barely had a buzz. We did go out to eat so I'm wondering if it's food poisoning. I'm not like I was last night, but I still feel uneasy.


Hope you feel better soon Crimson! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Drinking tip for next year: 1: stay hydrated while drinking 2: drink water before bed and pop 2 ibuprofen  3: wake up feeling like you never drank at all.   Hydration is key if you're going to drink a lot or even enough to cop a buzz.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy New Year!! I fell asleep. But I woke up and ordered the NARS palette.   Starting 2015 off right. :haha:


 Happy new year Mel!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Drinking tip for next year: 1: stay hydrated while drinking 2: drink water before bed and pop 2 ibuprofen  3: wake up feeling like you never drank at all.


 :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:


It's true! I NEVER have hangovers unless I don't follow my own rules and stay hydrated. If I do though, I wake up fresh as a daisy like I did this morning! :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hope you feel better soon Crimson!


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> See that's what's really weird, I don't really get hangovers unless I get smashed (which I've done once... never again!) At worst I feel blah. not like this. That's why I'm thinking it's the food. Unless mixing champagne and beer was a bad idea.   Thankyou!


I don't usually either unless it's tequila,vodka or wine and I have to have a ton of that to wake up feeling like total balls,but I have noticed as I get older that my body doesn't react the same towards drink as it did in my late teens and 20s so I like to nip any possible ickiness in the bud. Lol. It probably was the food you ate last night and hopefully it passes on for you soon.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Just super, super hungover. I'm still in Indiana with my parents and he's home in Connecticut.


  Hangovers... Bleh   





NaomiH said:


> Happy New Year Mel!


  Happy New Year!!   





Vineetha said:


> Happy new year Mel!!!


  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Drinking tip for next year: 1: stay hydrated while drinking 2: drink water before bed and pop 2 ibuprofen  3: wake up feeling like you never drank at all.   Hydration is key if you're going to drink a lot or even enough to cop a buzz.


:lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 1, 2015)

Try also fish oil instead of ibuprofen. Not only will it prevents hang over, it also coats your liver from too much alcohol consumption.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 1, 2015)

We are still in bed and it's 1pm. Well we actually got back in bed. Woke up at 10am had brunch with my Mom in law and went back in bed. Too much NYE partying last night plus alcohol involvement. Even our dog is knocked out too. Though he didn't have anything liquor last night. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

I decided to wear Godess of the sea today. Its time to start wearing those long neglected lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I decided to wear Godess of the sea today. Its time to start wearing those long neglected lippies.


I bet that looks so pretty on you,Sassy! I haven't worn that in awhile now that I think about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> We are still in bed and it's 1pm. Well we actually got back in bed. Woke up at 10am had brunch with my Mom in law and went back in bed. Too much NYE partying last night plus alcohol involvement. Even our dog is knocked out too. Though he didn't have anything liquor last night. Lol


I got home around 3:30 and woke up around 8. I need a nap. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *SassyWonder*
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to wear Godess of the sea today. Its time to start wearing those long neglected lippies.


  I should do that too.. As one of my goals this year I want to wear at least 10 lipsticks in a month.. usually I get stuck with the same one.. I have such a collection. I really have to start using it.
  I love Goddess of the sea, it's one of my neglected lippies too :/


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got home around 3:30 and woke up around 8. I need a nap. Lol


 I'm definitely taking a nap later. I'm home at my parents' house now and my mom is making soup for dinner. So happy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got home around 3:30 and woke up around 8. I need a nap. Lol


  Lol take a nap


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I'm extra drowsy from the ungodly amount of sushi and sake I just consumed. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

Itching to make my first purchase of the New Year ladies!!!







NaomiH said:


> hahahaha! I so would of if I knew how to do that!


     I'm sure you would!  What a hoot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> *Starting 2015 off right. *


   Girl after my own heart!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm a walking world of pain. I want my husband. Meh.


   Awwww.  What's up...we can't have out ladies hurting!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was up all night watching movies and didn't roll out of bed until after 3. I finally got my ulta purchase for the real techniques brushes to go through. I had to create a third account! If I like these three brushes I'll get more and then I'm done with Ulta. This experience was annoying and I don't like their shipping prices.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm extra drowsy from the ungodly amount of sushi and sake I just consumed.


  yummy sushi


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I should do that too..* As one of my goals this year I want to wear at least 10 lipsticks in a month*.. usually I get stuck with the same one.. I have such a collection. I really have to start using it.
> I love Goddess of the sea, it's one of my neglected lippies too :/
> Try a different one everyday!!!!  * FOR A YEAR!!!!*
> 
> ...


   Sounds good----feel better!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was up all night watching movies and didn't roll out of bed until after 3. I finally got my ulta purchase for the real techniques brushes to go through. I had to create a third account! If I like these three brushes I'll get more and then I'm done with Ulta. This experience was annoying and I don't like their shipping prices.






That's when I go up too!  I love a good lazy day every now & then.  Did you order the NARS palette or the Melt stacks??


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That's when I go up too!  I love a good lazy day [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]every now & then.  Did you order the NARS palette or the Melt stacks??[/COLOR]


  I'm not getting the Nars palette. Not a fan of their shadows. The melt stacks are tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not getting the Nars palette. Not a fan of their shadows. The melt stacks are tomorrow!


    I don't deserve the NARS palette...just got two Chanel & one Guerlain palette.  I should be barred for life from buying any eyeshadow!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not getting the Nars palette. Not a fan of their shadows. The melt stacks are tomorrow!


 I'm on the same page as you Shontay. Which one are you eyeing? I probably get dark matter


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm on the same page as you Shontay. Which one are you eyeing? I probably get dark matter


  I'm getting both. I have to. I want Lovesick because I love all the colors (except purple b/c I hardly ever wear purple eyeshadow), but I really want the burnt sienna and camel colors in Dark Matter. :sigh:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't deserve the NARS palette...just got two Chanel & one Guerlain palette.  I should be barred for life from buying any eyeshadow!![/COLOR]


  You and me both! I feel guilty every time I leave the house without eyeshadow on because I have so much.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy Hew Year CQ[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Awwww.  That can't be fun.[/COLOR]:support:     [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome Sassy!!!  First purchase of the New Year????[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'd be under a table if I drank that---even though it wasn't much.  If you're small you really feel it quicker and it's more intense.  I hope you feel better soon.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]You sound awfully experienced  Naomi[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I'll  start calling you Daisy[/COLOR]p:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Your liver is older----metabolizes things slower.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]We slept in too C.  Didn't get to bed until 5/6 in the morning.  I was on the computer buying stuff.  It was a toss up between makeup and fashion jewelry.  Jewelry won out!:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]That's a pretty color for you Sassy!!!  Our challenge is to wear a different lipstick everyday for this year---I don't think I'll run out of lipstick either!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Yikes..you do!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Try a different one everyday!!!!   *FOR A YEAR!!!!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sounds good----feel better!!!![/COLOR]


Was a bit on the wild side in my late teens and early 20s. :lol: I tend to go pretty lightly nowadays except when I'm feeling all rebellious on days like new years eve because it's my favourite holiday. Lol Jewelry is always a lovely thing to treat yourself with!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm getting both. I have to. I want Lovesick because I love all the colors (except purple b/c I hardly ever wear purple eyeshadow), but I really want the burnt sienna and camel colors in Dark Matter. :sigh:


 I love Amelie in love sick I hope they'll see these in singles in the future


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Amelie in love sick I hope they'll see these in singles in the future


  That would be a good idea. I love Amelie, too. I hope they expand to blush soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Amelie in love sick I hope they'll see these in singles in the future


I hope so because I want Amelie and only Amelie from their new shadow line solely for the name. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm getting both. I have to. I want Lovesick because I love all the colors (except purple b/c I hardly ever wear purple eyeshadow), but I really want the burnt sienna and camel colors in Dark Matter.


  LALALALALALA....not hearing this....LALALALA my eyes are closed too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Jewelry is always a lovely thing to treat yourself with!


 I was too...just can't remember that far back


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] LALALALALALA....not hearing this....LALALALA my eyes are closed too!!![/COLOR]


  Maybe you need to go their instagram page and see their live swatches of the colors. 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] EXACTLY!  I don't have any on today & it's killing me.  I got up so late and we're not going out---I felt like what's the point:dunno: Quick shower, did my hair and slapped on a nude lippie!!!  Tah-dah[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]I was too...just can't remember that far back[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


  Lately, when I've been out it's just to run a quick errand and I figure what's the point? Plus, it's usually super early and I think of having to clean my brushes when I get home because I refuse to reuse a brush if it isn't clean. If i'm not going out for a full day, chances are I won't touch any eyeshadow. It's the one thing I don't do.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] EXACTLY!  I don't have any on today & it's killing me.  I got up so late and we're not going out---I felt like what's the point:dunno: Quick shower, did my hair and slapped on a nude lippie!!!  Tah-dah[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]I was too...just can't remember that far back[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love Amelie in love sick I hope they'll see these in singles in the future





NaomiH said:


> I hope so because I want Amelie and only Amelie from their new shadow line solely for the name. Lol


That would be amazing if they sold them in singles


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Finished cleaning and now to relax


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy Hew Year CQ[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Awwww.  That can't be fun.[/COLOR]:support:     [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome Sassy!!!  First purchase of the New Year????[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'd be under a table if I drank that---even though it wasn't much.  If you're small you really feel it quicker and it's more intense.  I hope you feel better soon.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]You sound awfully experienced  Naomi[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I'll  start calling you Daisy[/COLOR]p:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Your liver is older----metabolizes things slower.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]We slept in too C.  Didn't get to bed until 5/6 in the morning.  I was on the computer buying stuff.  It was a toss up between makeup and fashion jewelry.  Jewelry won out!:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]That's a pretty color for you Sassy!!!  Our challenge is to wear a different lipstick everyday for this year---I don't think I'll run out of lipstick either!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Yikes..you do!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Try a different one everyday!!!!   *FOR A YEAR!!!!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sounds good----feel better!!!![/COLOR]


 It is my first purchase of the new year. I am pretty excited about this one. I dont buy palettes often so after seeing and playing with this one I had to have it. The quality and pigment are crazy good. I'm trying to talk myself out of PT. I want it but i have so many highlighters i dont need it. :sigh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I bet that looks so pretty on you,Sassy! I haven't worn that in awhile now that I think about it.


 Thanks Naomi! I forgot how much I liked this lip.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Lately, when I've been out it's just to run a quick errand and I figure what's the point? Plus, it's usually super early and I think of having to clean my brushes when I get home because I refuse to reuse a brush if it isn't clean. If i'm not going out for a full day, chances are I won't touch any eyeshadow. It's the one thing I don't do.


 Now that's just mean!!!!  



Actually, I did yesterday.  I said that pigmentation was no joke!!!

  I have enough brushes to avoid using a dirty brush.  I can go four days before I nearly run out but that's a lot of 
  brushes to wash at one time!!!  I try not to go beyond two days---that's over thirty brushes right there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> *It is my first purchase of the new year. I am pretty excited about this one.* I dont buy palettes often so after seeing and playing with this one I had to have it. The quality and pigment are crazy good. I'm trying to talk myself out of PT. I want it but i have so many highlighters i dont need it.


    Enjoy Sassy!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Now that's just mean!!!!  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Actually, I did yesterday.  I said that pigmentation was no joke!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I have enough brushes to avoid using a dirty brush.  I can go four days before I nearly run out but that's a lot of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  brushes to wash at one time!!!  I try not to go beyond two days---that's over thirty [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]brushes right there.[/COLOR]


  That seems like a plan, but see, I'd lose the little bit of sanity I have left if I had all those brushes. I've never had a ton of brushes. My habit is to toss an old brush when I find a better one to replace it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That seems like a plan, but see, I'd lose the little bit of sanity I have left if I had all those brushes. I've never had a ton of brushes. My habit is to toss an old brush when I find a better one to replace it.


 I have a wee bit of an addiction to brushes.  Let that be our little secret.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

I am back to Mac-ing all my lustres I cant even swatch them anymore.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finished cleaning and now to relax


ompom: I feel you,have done 6 loads of laundry today and cleaned both bathrooms.  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am back to Mac-ing all my lustres I cant even swatch them anymore.


Lustres


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lustres


  I feel so bad for lustres sometimes, but they do suck. I only ever had 2 good ones.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lustres


 Exactly! Nasty Mitches!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finished cleaning and now to relax


 Relax for me, I'm still cooking. :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I feel so bad for lustres sometimes, but they do suck. I only ever had 2 good ones.


I've tried to like them and always end up feeling let down. Which is such a shame because they always look so pretty and are so day to day friendly. I hope MAC t weeks that formula soon like they seem to of with the mattes. And can they please put out more satins?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Exactly! Nasty Mitches!


They can take their nasty snow and go kick rocks. :lol:


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lustres


   I prefer Lustres over CS and sometimes over Amplified


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 1, 2015)

Uff all day and i cant buy Jaclyn shadows ='(


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I prefer Lustres over CS and sometimes over Amplified


  I can't stand CS or Amplifieds.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Uff all day and i cant buy Jaclyn shadows ='(


  it took me like an hour, on Chrome... change browsers ?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I prefer Lustres over CS and sometimes over Amplified


I don't mind amplifieds,but I won't usually go out of my way to buy them unless I really like the colour and I never find myself excited about a collection of them. Looking at you Playland. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> ompom: I feel you,have done 6 loads of laundry today and cleaned both bathrooms.  :sigh:


The work is never done :sigh:   





SassyWonder said:


> Relax for me, I'm still cooking. :thud:


Cooking what? I made menudo today    





NaomiH said:


> Lustres


Yup lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't mind amplifieds,but I won't usually go out of my way to buy them unless I really like the colour and I never find myself excited about a collection of them.* Looking at you Playland. Lol*


 For real!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good idea Sass!!![/COLOR]     :haha:      :sigh:  [COLOR=0000FF]Which two???[/COLOR]     :haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] What are you cooking Sass???[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]They do and we're suckers for a pretty lippie---can't help!!![/COLOR]    :lmao:      [COLOR=0000FF]For real!!![/COLOR]


  Honeyflower was my all-time favorite Mac lipstick for awhile. So gorgeous for everyday. I cried when they discontinued it. The other one I just realized was a glaze, not a lustre. I don't think Glaze gets much love either. It's Big Bow from Hello Kitty. It's so much fun. I think I still have it somewhere.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good idea Sass!!![/COLOR]     :haha:      :sigh:  [COLOR=0000FF]Which two???[/COLOR]     :haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] What are you cooking Sass???[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]They do and we're suckers for a pretty lippie---can't help!!![/COLOR]    :lmao:      [COLOR=0000FF]For real!!![/COLOR]


I didn't buy a single thing from that collection or Fantasy of Flowers due to the lippy finishes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the Nars dual intensity palette yest! And now I am thinking about melt dark matter stack :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got the Nars dual intensity palette yest! And now I am thinking about melt dark matter stack :sigh:


it is a nice stack


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is a nice stack


 Me needs some anti enabling D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me needs some anti enabling D!!


Well lol though pretty.  It is the more dupeable of the 2 stacks. That's why I am skipping for now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well lol though pretty.  It is the more dupeable of the 2 stacks. That's why I am skipping for now.


 Yup for sure!! The way the 4 shades look together is pretty alluring though!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Uff all day and i cant buy Jaclyn shadows ='(


  I gave up and ordered some from MuG out of frustration. But that means I need to buy another Z Palette. Oops!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me needs some anti enabling D!!


Skip it! :whip:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Skip it! :whip:


 :lol: yup!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup for sure!! The way the 4 shades look together is pretty alluring though!!


Agreed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.

  I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.  I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.


Awesome!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 1, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I gave up and ordered some from MuG out of frustration. But that means I need to buy another Z Palette. Oops!


  I first bought the Z palette, now i need to buy MUG shadows jeje


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.  I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.


Yea it is an awesome gift!  That was very nice of them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.
> 
> I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.
> Oh that's really nice CQ!!!!!  Enjoy!
> ...







Send me the empty boxes. jeje


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've tried to like them and always end up feeling let down. Which is such a shame because they always look so pretty and are so day to day friendly. I hope MAC t weeks that formula soon like they seem to of with the mattes. And can they please put out more satins?


  I used to love Lustres, but I feel like the newer ones are more drying, maybe they changed the formula along the way. My oldest one, High Tea from 2009, is in perfect condition and is more moisturizing than the ones I bought more recently.
  High Tea and Blankety are the only shades I want to repurchase, other than that I'm pretty much done with MAC lipsticks, unless there's a unqiue shade like a grey-ish / mauve-y nude or something along those lines.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I decided to wear Godess of the sea today. Its time to start wearing those long neglected lippies.


  Sounds like a good idea.   





charismafulltv said:


> Try also fish oil instead of ibuprofen. Not only will it prevents hang over, it also coats your liver from too much alcohol consumption.


  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.  I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.


  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## jenise (Jan 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I can't wait to get mine.


 Same, I ordered it yesterday!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I used to love Lustres, but I feel like the newer ones are more drying, maybe they changed the formula along the way. My oldest one, High Tea from 2009, is in perfect condition and is more moisturizing than the ones I bought more recently. High Tea and Blankety are the only shades I want to repurchase, other than that I'm pretty much done with MAC lipsticks, unless there's a unqiue shade like a grey-ish / mauve-y nude or something along those lines.


I wasn't into MAC back then,so I guess I missed out on the good lustres. :sigh: I'm not finding myself excited by MAC anymore so I'm pretty much done outside of staples and possibly the random LE that might tickle my fancy.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, wore Runner on NYE and it had pretty good staying power,though it did start fading towards the center outward after a few hours and it wasn't all that drying which was nice;but I never ended up thinking to myself that I was glad to have it in my stash even after wearing it the whole night. They did good on it,but I'm not in love or even like with it by any means. :sigh:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't into MAC back then,so I guess I missed out on the good lustres. :sigh: I'm not finding myself excited by MAC anymore so I'm pretty much done outside of staples and possibly the random LE that might tickle my fancy.


  You are not alone. I'm not a big fan of Mac anymore either. I sometimes wonder if they even care. Not!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yeah, wore Runner on NYE and it had pretty good staying power,though it did start fading towards the center outward after a few hours and it wasn't all that drying which was nice;but I never ended up thinking to myself that I was glad to have it in my stash even after wearing it the whole night. They did good on it,but I'm not in love or even like with it by any means. :sigh:


  Nay, sorry you did not like or love Runner.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Woah! So shouldnt have looked at the Melt stacks. Someone talk me out of them. I just bought the Nars d/i i dont need these. Right???!!! :anyone:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The work is never done :sigh: Cooking what? I made menudo today Yup lol


  I made Prime Rib, Black Eyed Peas, Mac n Cheese and Collard Greens. And because I changed my eating habits I ate none of it. Menudo!! Yuuuuuummm!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Woah! So shouldnt have looked at the Melt stacks. Someone talk me out of them. I just bought the Nars d/i i dont need these. Right???!!! :anyone:


  Sassy you do not need it. :fluffy:  it. You can do it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I made Prime Rib, Black Eyed Peas, Mac n Cheese and Collard Greens. And because I changed my eating habits I ate none of it. Menudo!! Yuuuuuummm!!


  :con:  just keep your eyes on the prize.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 2, 2015)

morning ladies ! how is everyone today?

  I can't wait to get my melt stacks ! 
  I don't know if I want both... I think I do @[email protected]

  Who else is getting them?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> :cheer: morning ladies ! how is everyone today?  I can't wait to get my melt stacks !  I don't know if I want both... I think I do @[email protected]  Who else is getting them?


 Initially I wanted dark matter, but Guerlain took my money away so I'll pass


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Woah! So shouldnt have looked at the Melt stacks. Someone talk me out of them. I just bought the Nars d/i i dont need these. Right???!!! :anyone:


:nope:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nay, sorry you did not like or love Runner.


It's okay.  It's pretty and I may use it from time to time,but I'm wishing I had been able to cancel the order before it shipped.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> :cheer: morning ladies ! how is everyone today?  I can't wait to get my melt stacks !  I don't know if I want both... I think I do @[email protected]  Who else is getting them?


Howdy VK! I'm skipping them because I can only see myself using maybe 3 or 4 of the shadows between the 2 stacks so I just don't think it'd be wOrth it for me to pay that kind of money for something I'll only use half of.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


Morning Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol: I love this movie   





NaomiH said:


> Morning Dolly!


Morning Naomi  How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I love this movie Morning Naomi  How are you?


I'm alright,laying in bed (still) wondering what to do today.  Yourself?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


 Good morning D!!! 





NaomiH said:


>


 Good morning Buddy!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning everyone! Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning D!!! Good morning Buddy!!!!!


Good afternoon Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Morning everyone! Hope everyone has a nice day


Good morning Mel!  Same to you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Morning everyone! Hope everyone has a nice day


 Good morning Mel!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good afternoon Buddy!


 See I am Being a good girl and not staring at the melt website


----------



## mel33t (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See I am Being a good girl and not staring at the melt website


  :haha: I'm interested in that or the Jacyln Hill palette... I know I'm buying into the hype. I shouldn't though, I just got the NARS palette plus a lipstick and I have GC to Sephora..


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :haha: I'm interested in that or the Jacyln Hill palette... I know I'm buying into the hype. I shouldn't though, I just got the NARS palette plus a lipstick and I have GC to Sephora..


 I know Mel!! I am very tempted too!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies ! how is everyone today?
> 
> I can't wait to get my melt stacks !
> I don't know if I want both... I think I do @[email protected]
> ...


 Oh Naomi...you have a way of making my day. 



 I just adore you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See I am Being a good girl and not staring at the melt website






Hi there Vee!!!  Oh the struggle!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy Mel[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Naomi[/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Vee!!!  Oh the struggle!!!![/COLOR]


 Good morning Meddy!! Yup the struggle :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If you can't resist them completely Sass, just limit yourself...a little compromise of sorts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morning!


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just FYI, the birthday gift from Sephora this year is awesome.
> 
> I went in to get my late Christmas present (Si by Giorgio Armani, it's divine) and they noticed I didn't buy anything in December so I didn't get my gift. The gift this year is two mini NARS lip pencils - Cruella and Rikugien. I like this so much better than the MUFE set.


  That's good timing for sure. I also think the NARS set is so much better than the MUFE one. I saw someone post in the Sephora forum that there's also a PTR set for the birthday set but I'm not sure if that one will be online only.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sassy you do not need it. :fluffy:  it. You can do it.





NaomiH said:


> :nope:


  Thanks Ladies! I am over it. No more buying just because it looks pretty.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]If you can't resist them completely Sass, just limit yourself...a little [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]compromise of sorts![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Good for you Sassy.  I don't eat carbs...just high protein, so mostly meat & vegs.  I was surprised by how easy it is---I don't crave carbs (potatoes, rice, pasta, bread)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  or sweets.  I totally would [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have eaten your prime rib though.[/COLOR] :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I think Shontay was planning to get them...I looked and then ran in the opposite direction only because I have so much e/s as it is.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]​Hi ther eDolly.  I hope you'r having a good day.  [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Naomi...you have a way of making my day.[/COLOR] :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] I just adore you![/COLOR]:frenz:


  I told myself no! I wanted the Nars palette and got it. I need to slow down. I bought a few other things yesterday!


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yeah, wore Runner on NYE and it had pretty good staying power,though it did start fading towards the center outward after a few hours and it wasn't all that drying which was nice;but I never ended up thinking to myself that I was glad to have it in my stash even after wearing it the whole night. They did good on it,but I'm not in love or even like with it by any means.


  I was actually impressed by the staying power of Runner too. It's definitely not an original shade but I don't regret buying it one bit. I'm looking forward to more original colours this year though.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

I am kinda looking forward to the Toledo Collex but tge lippies look like shades I already have. Nothing else Mac is putting out excites me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am kinda looking forward to the Toledo Collex but tge lippies look like shades I already have. Nothing else Mac is putting out excites me.


  Yea the lipsticks seem like an easy skip for me. Though I do like the sound of the Peachy nude matte one, but I can still skip it.
  The blushes though sound amazing. I want KR


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea the lipsticks seem like an easy skip for me. Though I do like the sound of the Peachy nude matte one, but I can still skip it. The blushes though sound amazing. I want KR


 Yes Honey!! Those blushes are coming home!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Honey!! Those blushes are coming home!!


  They are the stand out of the collection, imo. You will rock all of them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Hi Meddy, I am having an alright day. I hope your day is going good as well.*
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same till about five min ago, when I had to get up and cook for everyone.
> ...


   It is, thanks.   You had me at caramelized...what are you cooking?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was actually impressed by the staying power of Runner too. It's definitely not an original shade but I don't regret buying it one bit. I'm looking forward to more original colours this year though.
> You know, that sound like a good plan Shars.  I started doing that w/ eyeshadow palettes---so far so good, but I now need to do it with lipstick.
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll drink to that Naomi...this was your line posted to Sass.   A perfect example is the Asia exclusive Guerlain highlighter.  I'm not jumping through hoops and paying 
   beyond retail for stuff.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Then you're doing good Sass.  It's so easy to get swallowed up in the hype.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]You know, that sound like a good plan Shars.  I started doing that w/ eyeshadow palettes---so far so good, but I now need to do it with lipstick.[/COLOR]:sigh:    [COLOR=0000FF] I'll drink to that Naomi...this was your line posted to Sass.   A perfect example is the Asia exclusive Guerlain highlighter.  I'm not jumping through hoops and paying beyond retail for stuff.[/COLOR]:nono:


 Neither am I meddy!! It's really pretty and I would have loved to get it if it launched here or even a reasonable eBay price but beyond retail nope!! It's just the beginning of the year and I have a feeling we are going to see a lot more of beautiful highlighters/ luminizer!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It is, thanks.   You had me at caramelized...what are you cooking?


  Eggs, but I like them with caramelized onions and mushroom, it adds a really nice flavor.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See I am Being a good girl and not staring at the melt website


Good! :whip: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am kinda looking forward to the Toledo Collex but tge lippies look like shades I already have. Nothing else Mac is putting out excites me.


The blushes are definitely the highlights of that collection!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]If you can't resist them completely Sass, just limit yourself...a little [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]compromise of sorts![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Good for you Sassy.  I don't eat carbs...just high protein, so mostly meat & vegs.  I was surprised by how easy it is---I don't crave carbs (potatoes, rice, pasta, bread)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  or sweets.  I totally would [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]have eaten your prime rib though.[/COLOR] :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I think Shontay was planning to get them...I looked and then ran in the opposite direction only because I have so much e/s as it is.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]​Hi ther eDolly.  I hope you'r having a good day.  [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Naomi...you have a way of making my day.[/COLOR] :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] I just adore you![/COLOR]:frenz:


Gee thanks Meddy! :hug:I adore you as well and am so glad I've had the opportunity to be on this forum with you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy Mel[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Naomi[/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Vee!!!  Oh the struggle!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eggs, but I like them with caramelized onions and mushroom, *it adds a really nice flavor. *


   Plus vitamins & nutrients-----sounds yummy.  On my way to *Dolly's Cafe*


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am over it. No more buying just because it looks pretty.


Woot! It's kinda hard at first,but you can do it! I need to get better at telling the reds to leave me alone. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was actually impressed by the staying power of Runner too. It's definitely not an original shade but I don't regret buying it one bit. I'm looking forward to more original colours this year though.


Happy New Year! That sounds like you had a great time, Shars.  I sure hope they're able to be a bit more original this year than they were last year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gee thanks Meddy! :hug:I adore you as well and am so glad I've had the opportunity to be on this forum with you.


   That's so sweet Naomi.  I feel the same!



We do have fun!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Then you're doing good Sass.  It's so easy to get swallowed up in the hype.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]You know, that sound like a good plan Shars.  I started doing that w/ eyeshadow palettes---so far so good, but I now need to do it with lipstick.[/COLOR]:sigh:    [COLOR=0000FF] I'll drink to that Naomi...this was your line posted to Sass.   A perfect example is the Asia exclusive Guerlain highlighter.  I'm not jumping through hoops and paying[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   beyond retail for stuff.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:nono:


That highlighter is so gorgeous, but I'm not going to go too far out of my way to get it. Hopefully Germ gets it and puts it up,it'll probably be reasonably-priced then.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Woot! It's kinda hard at first,but you can do it! *I need to get better at telling the reds to leave me alone.* Lol


   So true...as I wait for Greta to be restocked


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  So true...as I wait for Greta to be restocked[/COLOR]:lmao:


They're just so pretty and easy to deal with! *stares at the RP820 sitting in her Sephora cart*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Plus vitamins & nutrients-----sounds yummy.  *On my way to Dolly's Cafe*


  Lol I've always wanted to open up a place


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That highlighter is so gorgeous, but I'm not going to go too far out of my way to get it. *Hopefully Germ gets it and puts it up,it'll probably be reasonably-priced then.*


  That would make perfect sense!!!
I just figure, if I miss one some other pretty will happen along.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed, it can be done! Lol those reds need to step off
> 
> *Lol I've always wanted to open up a place *


 





Then it's less of a hobby & becomes really hard work.  I love to cook too and that would spoil it for me.  Too much pressure.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They're just so pretty and easy to deal with! **stares at the RP820 sitting in her Sephora cart**


  Oh I'm staring at that bad boy in my cart as well lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> When they're fancy, it's ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  True lol then I may not like it as much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh I'm staring at that bad boy in my cart as well lol.


  It's a beauty---and the formula is unbelievable!!!  We won't even get into the packaging


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> True lol then I may not like it as much.






Then you'd start to worry about what people think, and as you know, you can't please everybody.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then you'd start to worry about what people think, and *as you know, you can't please everybody*.


  So true, then they get all fussy and pissy.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So true, then they get all fussy and pissy.


 But you already make industrial standard quantities anyways D :shock: 33 dozens of yummy tamales!!! :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed, it can be done! Lol those reds need to step off   Lol I've always wanted to open up a place


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That would make perfect sense!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I just figure, if I miss one some other pretty will happen along.[/COLOR]:sigh:


And who knows,they might release it here later on.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]When they're fancy, it's ok![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]  :haha: Then it's less of a hobby & becomes really hard work.  I love to cook too and that would spoil it for me.  Too much pressure.[/COLOR]


I like your brain. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh I'm staring at that bad boy in my cart as well lol.


It's so beautiful and that RG formula is so sublime it's hard to pass it up


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Maybe one day my rich husband will give me a restaurant


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yea I do, did I tell you V...we finished them!   Maybe one day my rich husband will give me a restaurant :haha:


Mmm....rich husband.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Mmm....rich husband. Lol


  Tom will do lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tom will do lol









 but what about Naomis Chistmas wish!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> but what about Naomis Chistmas wish!!








 what Christmas list


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

The problem with only about a month between Christmas & my birthday is that I make the excuse for every purchase that it's Xmas/my birthday. A whole month of birthday purchases. I need to be stopped.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The problem with only about a month between Christmas & my birthday is that I make the excuse for every purchase that it's Xmas/my birthday. A whole month of birthday purchases. I need to be stopped.








keep going lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> oke: keep going lol


  Will you come & help me when I'm living out of one of my handbags?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Will you come & help me when I'm living out of one of my handbags?


  Of course lol there is a perm spot for my friends on the lawn


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course lol there is a perm spot for my friends on the lawn


  :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Woot! It's kinda hard at first,but you can do it! I need to get better at telling the reds to leave me alone. Lol


 UGH!! Reds are a weak spot for me too. I neeeeeed Greta. My Audacious count is pretty high but the formula is everything.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

Dang it Greta is in stock at Sephora...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Dang it Greta is in stock at Sephora...


  :lol: Better jump on it! oke:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 2, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :lol: Better jump on it! oke:


 I am.... :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> what Christmas list :haha:


You jerk! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  but what about Naomis Chistmas wish!!


:frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> UGH!! Reds are a weak spot for me too. I neeeeeed Greta. My Audacious count is pretty high but the formula is everything.


I NEED Sephora to restock Greta Rouge G like NOW!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You jerk!


  Lol we can share him


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol we can share him


:nope: :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol we can share him





NaomiH said:


> :nope: :haha:


 :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Wearing Jack and


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Wearing Jack and


  yay! jack is one of the shades i got too and it is


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yay! jack is one of the shades i got too and it is :heart2:


I love it! Thinking of getting Guillermo off TF.COM now, I loved that one on me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! Thinking of getting Guillermo off TF.COM now, I loved that one on me.


 Get it oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Get it oke:


It's in my bag. Lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's in my bag. Lol.


 Hit submit!! It's New Years :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hit submit!! It's New Years :stars:


You are such a bad influence! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You are such a bad influence! :lol:


 Just filling in for D


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :nope: :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :lol:


:wink:    





NaomiH said:


> It's in my bag. Lol.





Vineetha said:


> Hit submit!! It's New Years :stars:





NaomiH said:


> You are such a bad influence! :lol:





Vineetha said:


> Just filling in for D


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just filling in for D


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

How did I not know that Lady Bunny is performing here tonight? I am such a bad fan!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie.
  We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny. 

  How is everyone's night?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie. We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny.   How is everyone's night?


 Yay for a nice night out D!!! Mine was pretty much lazing around and then a trip to farmers market to get veggies and fruits!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So true, then they get all fussy and pissy.
> YES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  That's true.  What about a soup kitchen...feed the poor...._by poor I mean us!!_!  Spent all our money on makeup


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Dang it Greta is in stock at Sephora...


   You don't mean Guerlain Rouge G Greta do you?  My heart just stopped Sassy!!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie. We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny.   How is everyone's night?


  I went to the mall and ate pollo loco jeje


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES!!!  [/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]​Oh and you're short-staffed because someone called in sick, but they're really at the MAC store in line for a new collection[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I can go on if you want me to![/COLOR]:nono:      [COLOR=0000FF] That's true.  What about a soup kitchen...feed the poor...._by poor I mean us!!_!  Spent all our money on makeup[/COLOR]:lmao:


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I NEED Sephora to restock Greta Rouge G like NOW!


   That's the Greta that I thought Sassy was talking about....I was ready to toss the dog off my lap to order it


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 2, 2015)

I ordered Blankety Lipstick is good?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Just filling in for D


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I ordered Blankety Lipstick is good?


 Is very good! jeje


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie.
> We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny.
> 
> How is everyone's night?


  Sounds good! My sis and I went to see a movie also - The Hobbit 3. I cried as usual - I'm such a movie wuss lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie.
> We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny.
> 
> How is everyone's night?


    That's so nice of you Dolly!!!  I'll bet you scored some major Auntie points!!!
   Hubs took me out to dinner tonight....I told him I'm still tired from Christmas dinner and the cocktail parties we hosted. 
  I think I can keep this going at least until spring!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds good! My sis and I went to see a movie also - The Hobbit 3. I cried as usual - I'm such a movie wuss lol


    Aww that's so cute!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You & Dolly are like an old married couple!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  That's the Greta that I thought Sassy was talking about....I was ready to toss the dog off my lap to order it[/COLOR]:lol:


I hopped onto Sephora after seeing that so fast it was unreal! I was way sad to see it was just the Nars lippy. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES!!!  [/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]​Oh and you're short-staffed because someone called in sick, but they're really at the MAC store in line for a new collection[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I can go on if you want me to![/COLOR]:nono:      [COLOR=0000FF] That's true.  What about a soup kitchen...feed the poor...._by poor I mean us!!_!  Spent all our money on makeup[/COLOR]:lmao:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds good! My sis and I went to see a movie also - The Hobbit 3. I cried as usual - I'm such a movie wuss lol


I'm a movie and TV wuss too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With the money I didn't spend on a stack, I took my niece's to see a movie. We watched Night at the Museum 3, it was really good and funny.   How is everyone's night?


That sounds like an excellent night, Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I went to the mall and ate pollo loco jeje


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hopped onto Sephora after seeing that so fast it was unreal! I was way sad to see it was just the Nars lippy.






Me too---nearly killed my dog!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay for a nice night out D!!! Mine was pretty much lazing around and then a trip to farmers market to get veggies and fruits!!


I love the farmers market! Totally worth a trip.    





Mayanas said:


> I ordered Blankety Lipstick is good?


I like it   





Mayanas said:


> I went to the mall and ate pollo loco jeje


pollo loco is so good. The chicken is my fave lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES!!!  [/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]​Oh and you're short-staffed because someone called in sick, but they're really at the MAC store in line for a new collection[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I can go on if you want me to![/COLOR]:nono:      [COLOR=0000FF] That's true.  What about a soup kitchen...feed the poor...._by poor I mean us!!_!  Spent all our money on makeup[/COLOR]:lmao:


:lmao: at a MAC launch   





Shars said:


> Sounds good! My sis and I went to see a movie also - The Hobbit 3. I cried as usual - I'm such a movie wuss lol


I'm a movie wuss too lol that was what we were going to see. Was it good?   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's so nice of you Dolly!!!  I'll bet you scored some major Auntie points!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Hubs took me out to dinner tonight....I told him I'm still tired from Christmas dinner and the cocktail parties we hosted.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I can keep this going at least until spring!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:lol: [/COLOR]


:lol: keep it up Meddy! I scored super auntie points lol   





NaomiH said:


> That sounds like an excellent night, Dolly!


It was :hug:


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was


  It was good. I'm looking forward to the next one.

  Edit: I meant looking forward to watching the second one. I watched the first and the 3rd lol.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Is very good! jeje[/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> I love the farmers market! Totally worth a trip.  I like it pollo loco is so good. The chicken is my fave lol :lmao: at a MAC launch I'm a movie wuss too lol that was what we were going to see. Was it good? :lol: keep it up Meddy! I scored super auntie points lol It was :hug:


   Great, i hope i like it =)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> It was good. I'm looking forward to the next one.


Then I must see it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It was


  You did indeed!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Me too---nearly killed my dog!!![/COLOR]


Our poor pets being forced into witnessing our crazy make up shenanigans.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nono:      :nods: [COLOR=0000FF]I hold her responsible for several purchases that I've made.  She strong-armed me!!!![/COLOR]:crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm tiny...sniff, sniff[/COLOR]


 :lmao: I always find us staring down the edge of the cliff that even the slightest breeze pushes us down (or we jump letting people think we were falling accidentally ) !! I wouldn't call that strong arming, would you?   you know bec I always make the jump too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I always find us staring down the edge of the cliff that even the slightest breeze pushes us down (or we jump letting people think we were falling accidentally
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Gotcha!!!  Sniff, sniff


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF] Gotcha!!!  Sniff, sniff[/COLOR]


  :cheers: :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  To you love...so much fun!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]To you love...so much fun!!! [/COLOR]:cheers: :frenz:


 :kiss:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds good! My sis and I went to see a movie also - The Hobbit 3. I cried as usual - I'm such a movie wuss lol


  I cried in the Hobbit too. It was so good. I love those books and movies.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 3, 2015)

Im laughing so hard at Meddy and Naomi about the Greta Rouge G. Im sorry ladies I should have specified! Poor pup!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im laughing so hard at Meddy and Naomi about the Greta Rouge G. Im sorry ladies I should have specified! Poor pup!!!


 Sephora needs to quit playing around and restock or remove it from the site already.  I sure wish I had somewhere to go here to buy Guerlain  person, I'd probably have it by now. :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy Saturday Dolly! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Saturday Dolly!


  How are you today Naomi?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy Saturday D!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you today Naomi?


Okay I suppose, a bit tired and blah feeling. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Saturday D!!!


  Happy Saturday V! I hope you are well and your family too


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

It's started snowing here now !!! And so all plans to go out is stalled


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's started snowing here now !!! And so all plans to go out is stalled


  It stopped snowing here! So I am pretty jealous it is snowing there, but hate the fact it has put a damper on your plans, maybe you can find something to do at home...maybe it'll clear up soon


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

We got more snow today too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> We got more snow today too.








 I want more snow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sephora needs to quit playing around and restock or remove it from the site already. I sure wish I had somewhere to go here to buy Guerlain person, I'd probably have it by now.


 This is taking a very long time it seems!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im laughing so hard at Meddy and Naomi about the Greta Rouge G. Im sorry ladies I should have specified! Poor pup!!!









That's us Sassy!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want more snow!


  You can have mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ordered a Chanel blush (Rouge, the scary pigmented red one) and a polish, Execption (to go with the Marsala trend). I hope I can handle that blush and don't end up looking like a clown.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> We got more snow today too. :meh:


 Yup :meh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You can have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  use a super light hand. It should look great on you.
  I've been wanting a red blush. 


  I'll take it


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You can have mine. :lol:   I ordered a Chanel blush (Rouge, the scary pigmented red one) and a polish, Execption (to go with the Marsala trend). I hope I can handle that blush and don't end up looking like a clown.


 Oh and mine too!! :lol: Nice!!! Me wants the givenchy confetti prisme!It's making its round in IG :haha: and I am Not even sure if US will get it ooh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nice!!! Me wants the givenchy confetti prisme!It's making its round in IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want it too! The US better get it, that is so effing pretty!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> use a super light hand. It should look great on you.
> I've been wanting a red blush.
> 
> 
> ...


  I want that powder so bad! I don't even know when the collection releases here. We don't even have Chanel spring yet, so I'm still waiting for that blush as well.
  Is there an international site you could order from?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Omg :thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, D! I will try. I will have to blend like crazy, lol. A red blush would look great on you too. You should check out swatches of it, it looks amazing.   I want tthat powder so bad! I don't even know when the collection releases here. We don't even have Chanel spring yet, so I'm still waiting for that blush as well. Is there an international site you could order from?


 Harrods usually get it but their shipping is really steep like $25  for shipping alone I think. I constantly call the barneys SA here which is the only place that carries givenchy other than sephora and he has no clue!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Harrods usually get it but their shipping is really steep like $25 for shipping alone I think. I constantly call the barneys SA here which is the only place that carries givenchy other than sephora and he has no clue!!


  Oh no :-/ Crossing my fingers that you'll get it soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, D! I will try. I will have to blend like crazy, lol.
> A red blush would look great on you too. You should check out swatches of it, it looks amazing.
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol like a crazed women yes! I will check out the swatches now. 
  I've been looking through my stash and nada...not a lick of rojo for a blush.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see a few I need! Sadly no money till the middle of Feb   Lol like a crazed women yes! I will check out the swatches now.  I've been looking through my stash and nada...not a lick of rojo for a blush.


 It's going to be perm D!! :bigthumb:  





Naynadine said:


> Pure Hollywood looks pretty. Oh no :-/ Crossing my fingers that you'll get it soon!


  Yesss ! I have been into mauve pinks lately and it sure looks really nice!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yeah you got us Sassy!  May as well have shot us through he heart!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why is everybody trying to do liquid matte lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
  Good for her though that she's expanding her line.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss ! I have been into mauve pinks lately and it sure looks really nice!!!


  Thank the makeup gods!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> That sounds like the time me and others were waiting for Sephora and all the other retailers to restock NARS' velvet matte lip pencil in Train Bleu. That boy was in great demand. You would get the restock notification and 5 mins later, it would be out of stock again!
> *Why is everybody trying to do liquid matte lipsticks? *
> 
> 
> ...


  They are the hot item....lately! Everybody and their mama has liquid to matte lipsticks coming out.
  I am surprised Melt hasn't hopped on the train.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are the hot item....lately! Everybody and their mama has liquid to matte lipsticks coming out. I am surprised Melt hasn't hopped on the train.


 Lol I am sure that's where they are headed next!! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol I am sure that's where they are headed next!!








 and I'd snatch them up


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's started snowing here now !!! And so all plans to go out is stalled


  Buckets of rain here.  I'd rather have snow today!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see a few I need! Sadly no money till the middle of Feb
> 
> Lol like a crazed women yes! I will check out the swatches now.
> I've been looking through my stash and nada...not a lick of rojo for a blush.
> ...


  Mauve pinks are gorgeous.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Cafe Makeup has great swatches: Chanel Rouge Blush Archives - Café Makeup
> 
> 
> Mauve pinks are gorgeous.


  WOW! That is a beautiful blush. Yes a super light hand and it will look gorgeous.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Buckets of rain here.  I'd rather have snow today![/COLOR]:sigh:


 :sigh:  I am already feeling so lazy after the 2 weeks holiday to go back to work from Monday :haha: snow is not helping :nono:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Sad Girl & Vamp :eyelove: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need Sad Girl for the name alone! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's started snowing here now !!! And so all plans to go out is stalled


Sorry Buddy :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Yeah you got us Sassy!  May as well have shot us through he heart!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]This is taking a very long time it seems!!![/COLOR]hboy:


Jerks!ooh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I need Sad Girl for the name alone! Lol


  Sad girl for the name too...the color is amazing too.
  I used to get called Sad Girl because apparently I had sad eyes....lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sad Girl & Vamp :eyelove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> Sad girl for the name too...the color is amazing too. I used to get called Sad Girl because apparently I had sad eyes....lol


 The shade looks nice too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sad girl for the name too...the color is amazing too. I used to get called Sad Girl because apparently I had sad eyes....lol


I just want it because of Mi Vida Loca :lol: That and it's pretty. I want Vintage, Bloodline & Heathers for sure too. I'm also kinda liking Pure Hollywood


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> WOW! That is a beautiful blush. Yes a super light hand and it will look gorgeous.


  I'm happy I got it for a really good price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I also got my second Perfect Topping today... looks just like the first one, lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Cafe Makeup has great swatches: Chanel Rouge Blush Archives - Café Makeup   Mauve pinks are gorgeous. :nods:


 That's gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm happy I got it for a really good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Is that a good thing or a bad thing? lol*


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha I remember that movie!
> 
> 
> *Is that a good thing or a bad thing? lol*


  Bad, lol. I wanted more pink veining. Oh well... it's still pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It is. oke:  :amused:    Bad, lol. I wanted more pink veining. Oh well... it's still pretty.


Was it LE? I just looked on the Chanel site and didn't see it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg :thud:


 Welp there goes my Valentines money! I need like 5 of these. Asap!:shock:


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Was it LE? I just looked on the Chanel site and didn't see it.


  I'm not sure. It was LE originally, but then it came back. But not sure if it was LE / discontinued then as well. I still see it on some sites here but not everywhere.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Was it LE? I just looked on the Chanel site and didn't see it.





Naynadine said:


> I'm not sure. It was LE originally, but then it came back. But not sure if it was LE / discontinued then as well. I still see it on some sites here but not everywhere.


 I think it was LE , a boutique release??


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think it was LE , a boutique release??


  Yes, from the Byzance cllection, there was also a gold one. I know it definitely came back after that, but not sure if perm.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been making crazy money as a phone sex operator (don't judge!) and I just went on a Sephora spree! I have another order that I'm going to make from MAC (primer, a lipstick and three sets of false eyelashes). 

  This is what I just ordered from Sephora:


621788121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick SLAYER1632165146.00Kat Von D Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette / Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette1621804121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick UNDERAGE RED1621614121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick VAMPIRA1622547120.00Kat Von D Lightning Liner / Lightning Liner Jett1423722115.00Kat Von D High Voltage Eye Primer / High Voltage Eye Primer Skin165439110.00Hourglass Illusion Hyaluronic Skin Tint / samples150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples115022610.00Smashbox Iconic Photo Finish Foundation Primer / BI 100 PT163388210.00philosophy Time In A Bottle For Eyes / BI 100 PT

 
  Also going to order Nars Dominque on Monday when my next deposit hits my bank.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've been making crazy money as a phone sex operator (don't judge!) and I just went on a Sephora spree! I have another order that I'm going to make from MAC (primer, a lipstick and three sets of false eyelashes).   This is what I just ordered from Sephora:
> 621788121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick SLAYER1632165146.00Kat Von D Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette / Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette1621804121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick UNDERAGE RED1621614121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick VAMPIRA1622547120.00Kat Von D Lightning Liner / Lightning Liner Jett1423722115.00Kat Von D High Voltage Eye Primer / High Voltage Eye Primer Skin165439110.00Hourglass Illusion Hyaluronic Skin Tint / samples150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples115022610.00Smashbox Iconic Photo Finish Foundation Primer / BI 100 PT163388210.00philosophy Time In A Bottle For Eyes / BI 100 PT
> Also going to order Nars Dominque on Monday when my next deposit hits my bank.


Nice haul! Also, I know I'm not judging! I've always been tempted to try it because I've always secretly though I'd be kinda good at it. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've been making crazy money as a phone sex operator (don't judge!) and I just went on a Sephora spree! I have another order that I'm going to make from MAC (primer, a lipstick and three sets of false eyelashes).
> 
> This is what I just ordered from Sephora:
> 
> ...


  Seriously? I think that's so cool and always wondered how hard it is to do it! lol!!!! Do u have fun? it's a serious question, I'm definitely not judging!

  Yesss vampira! I love that lippie! Do post a swatch!




  I am so overly upset right now, the rep with Macy's customer service was YELLING AT ME ON THE PHONE.. who does that! I was so upset! 
  I had a 25 dollar GC that was the only reason I ordered from there. They cancelled part of my order and refunded on the gift card that's been long gone in the garbage! So I called them to ask them how I could get my credit and the rep was yelling, telling me that it was my fault and she wasn't responsible for keeping my gift cards on file! I told her that I had received confirmation that my order was shipping and I didn't keep it.. Geee lady.. then she refused to transfer me to a supervisor asking me what my concern was! she finally transferred me and the other rep had no problem helping me... 
  I hate macy's, I always have issues with them.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 3, 2015)

Ugh I wish it weren't snowing in the Northeast. My flight back home is delayed.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Seriously? I think that's so cool and always wondered how hard it is to do it! lol!!!! Do u have fun? it's a serious question, I'm definitely not judging!  Yesss vampira! I love that lippie! Do post a swatch!     I am so overly upset right now, the rep with Macy's customer service was YELLING AT ME ON THE PHONE.. who does that! I was so upset!  I had a 25 dollar GC that was the only reason I ordered from there. They cancelled part of my order and refunded on the gift card that's been long gone in the garbage! So I called them to ask them how I could get my credit and the rep was yelling, telling me that it was my fault and she wasn't responsible for keeping my gift cards on file! I told her that I had received confirmation that my order was shipping and I didn't keep it.. Geee lady.. then she refused to transfer me to a supervisor asking me what my concern was! she finally transferred me and the other rep had no problem helping me...  I hate macy's, I always have issues with them.


Oh thats awful, I'm sorry you got a person like that on the phone. I'll never understand those types of CS people. Macy's is always my last resort as well because it seems every time I buy online from there it's more hassle than it should be.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh I wish it weren't snowing in the Northeast. My flight back home is delayed.


Oh no! I hope your flight isn't delayed too long!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've been making crazy money as a phone sex operator (don't judge!) and I just went on a Sephora spree! I have another order that I'm going to make from MAC (primer, a lipstick and three sets of false eyelashes).   This is what I just ordered from Sephora:
> 621788121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick SLAYER1632165146.00Kat Von D Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette / Innerstellar Eyeshadow Palette1621804121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick UNDERAGE RED1621614121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick VAMPIRA1622547120.00Kat Von D Lightning Liner / Lightning Liner Jett1423722115.00Kat Von D High Voltage Eye Primer / High Voltage Eye Primer Skin165439110.00Hourglass Illusion Hyaluronic Skin Tint / samples150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples115022610.00Smashbox Iconic Photo Finish Foundation Primer / BI 100 PT163388210.00philosophy Time In A Bottle For Eyes / BI 100 PT
> Also going to order Nars Dominque on Monday when my next deposit hits my bank.


Yaaas girl get that money!   





v0ltagekid said:


> Seriously? I think that's so cool and always wondered how hard it is to do it! lol!!!! Do u have fun? it's a serious question, I'm definitely not judging!  Yesss vampira! I love that lippie! Do post a swatch!     I am so overly upset right now, the rep with Macy's customer service was YELLING AT ME ON THE PHONE.. who does that! I was so upset!  I had a 25 dollar GC that was the only reason I ordered from there. They cancelled part of my order and refunded on the gift card that's been long gone in the garbage! So I called them to ask them how I could get my credit and the rep was yelling, telling me that it was my fault and she wasn't responsible for keeping my gift cards on file! I told her that I had received confirmation that my order was shipping and I didn't keep it.. Geee lady.. then she refused to transfer me to a supervisor asking me what my concern was! she finally transferred me and the other rep had no problem helping me...  I hate macy's, I always have issues with them.


I'm sorry you had a shitty CS experience. At least you were transferred eventually, after a terrible CS rep.   





Anaphora said:


> Ugh I wish it weren't snowing in the Northeast. My flight back home is delayed.


I hope it isn't delayed for too long.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Have 10% off at NM and I don't know if I should get blush balls or RP820. I can only get one right now. :dunno:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

It is fun, actually. I work as a Mistress so I'm the one in charge for the calls. I don't have to pant or moan or fake orgasms or anything like that. Some calls just want a conversation about what they're into, some calls just want to talk about anything and everything, some calls want to get off quickly and hang up in your ear. It's a mix. It's definitely work and not easy, but (using old photos from my 20s) I'm seriously making $100-$200 a day. 

  (link removed by mod)


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Seriously? I think that's so cool and always wondered how hard it is to do it! lol!!!! Do u have fun? it's a serious question, I'm definitely not judging!
> 
> Yesss vampira! I love that lippie! Do post a swatch!
> 
> ...


  I will definitely post a swatch.

  Freaking Macy's. They have the WORST customer service. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It is fun, actually. I work as a Mistress so I'm the one in charge for the calls. I don't have to pant or moan or fake orgasms or anything like that. Some calls just want a conversation about what they're into, some calls just want to talk about anything and everything, some calls want to get off quickly and hang up in your ear. It's a mix. It's definitely work and not easy, but (using old photos from my 20s) I'm seriously making $100-$200 a day.   (link removed by mod)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am already feeling so lazy after the* 2 weeks holiday* to go back to work from Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I can only imagine!  That's a great interval for a holiday!!!  All I can think of is hot chocolate and movies to go with that snow!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Was it LE? I just looked on the Chanel site and didn't see it.


    Yes---it said limited edition.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---it said limited edition.[/COLOR]:sigh:


:crybaby:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've been making crazy money as a phone sex operator (don't judge!) and I just went on a Sephora spree! I have another order that I'm going to make from MAC (primer, a lipstick and three sets of false eyelashes).
> 
> This is what I just ordered from Sephora:
> 
> ...


    No judgement---GREAT haul.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Have 10% off at NM and I don't know if I should get blush balls or RP820. I can only get one right now.


    Oh that's a tough one Naomi because both are great.  Ok..I think I would go for the RP820 because it's been out for a while.  The blush balls are just rolling out
   and are likely to still be around when you'r able to purchase them.  Once RP820 goes...it's likely gone forever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened
it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.  
I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33 who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened
> it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.
> I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33 who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.


  The Unicorn lipstick is yours!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The Unicorn lipstick is yours!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33  who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.[/COLOR]


 YAAAAAAAY!!!! Finally! Whoop whoop!:nanas:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> YAAAAAAAY!!!! Finally! Whoop whoop!


 Sass I had totally forgotten about it!!!  It was  a pleasant surprise!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33  who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.[/COLOR]


 Yipppppeeeee ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33  who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.[/COLOR]


Yay Meddy! And Domi is a total sweetie


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hubs came in with the mail and also asked if I was expecting anything and I said no----because I wasn't---at least not today!  He gave me a box, I opened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it and nearly fell over.  I was NARS Dominique!  I ordered this weeks ago---for the second time and never heard boo from them either time.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad I'm not a NARS enthusiast.  The only reason I ordered it was in honor of @Dominique33  who happens to be a real sweet person & friend.[/COLOR]


Yay to finally getting your lippy and boo at Nars for being so lame and taking so long to send it to you. I just love Dominique, she's such a great person.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 3, 2015)

Dominique is very pretty


----------



## Shars (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Have 10% off at NM and I don't know if I should get blush balls or RP820. I can only get one right now.


  Which one do you think you'll get most out of? That's probably the one you should get.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you all know there is a new Peanuts movie coming out??!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which one do you think you'll get most out of? That's probably the one you should get.


Probaby 820 if I think about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you all know there is a new Peanuts movie coming out??!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for it!


I did not know this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Dominique is very pretty


  Hope to love the lipstick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Domi is a total sweetie


    Thanks ladies!  I had totally forgotten about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you all know there is a new Peanuts movie coming out??!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for it!


    I had no idea Dolly.  I love a Charlie Brown's Christmas---the music is awesome.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

But Charles Shultz died in 2000. I remember, because he's from Santa Rosa and so am I. My choir teacher sang at his funeral.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I had no idea Dolly.  I love a Charlie Brown's Christmas---the music is awesome.[/COLOR]


The Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack is the only Christmas music I don't get crabby hearing! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack is the only Christmas music I don't get crabby hearing!


  The jazz composition is so, so good!  I love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The jazz composition is so, so good!  I love it![/COLOR]


Agreed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> But Charles Shultz died in 2000. I remember, because he's from Santa Rosa and so am I.* My choir teacher sang at his funeral.*


  That is such an honor


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They had a preview at the theaters and I liked it, really cute. My nieces were super excited.
> 
> That is such an honor


  My daughter really loves Charlie Brown too-----still I should say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    That was an absolute honor.  He was an amazing man.


----------



## jenise (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Buckets of rain here.  I'd rather have snow today![/COLOR]:sigh:


 Me too it's been pouring all day!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 4, 2015)

Ladies, Are u into the Anastasia liquid lipsticks? That Sad girl and heathers looks very pretty though


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey ladies
I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):






  They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey ladies  I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes     I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


  I didn't order these two palettes but I have several singles and duos from NARS as well as the big palette they released earlier this year. I personally love these shadows. I wouldn't say they're buttery and creamy, but they're pigmented and blend easily. They are my most reached for shadows.   Welcome to the dark side :frenz:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey ladies  I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes     I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


  These colors are gorgeous.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Ladies, Are u into the Anastasia liquid lipsticks? That Sad girl and heathers looks very pretty though


I'm going be be getting a few I think. I hope they're perm and not LE.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey ladies  I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes     I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


 Welcome to the thread! Those palettes are beautiful. I don't own any Nars shadows,but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

Sad Girl looks pretty. It reminds me of Dark Room.  I like Vamp and Vintage too. I wonder how close Vintage and Berry Me are? Heather and Bloodline are gorgeous also.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I didn't order these two palettes but I have several singles and duos from NARS as well as the big palette they released earlier this year. I personally love these shadows. I wouldn't say they're buttery and creamy, but they're pigmented and blend easily. They are my most reached for shadows.   Welcome to the dark side :frenz:


   Hiya  Are these pallettes old I have never seen them before  I have the narrasist eyeshadow pallette   Who's ordered or now has that nars new eyeshadow pallette ? Hands up  I want to order it if it comes out in the uk on there site x to get pro x


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you all know there is a new Peanuts movie coming out??!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for it!


  Yes!  Can't wait!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Welcome to the dark side


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have you tried the Zoeva brushes? I bought the rose gold set in the summer and I'm in love with it, now they have a rose gold set for eyes.. I'm doing my best not to buy it as I already have half of the brushes and the other half I have from other brands, but it's so gorgeous and rose gold... Does anyone have it?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 4, 2015)

Morning Loves!! Someone please tell me to buy the Becca Opal pressed powder instead of Perfect Topping.... My skip is wearing thin!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you :bouquet:      Have you tried the Zoeva brushes? I bought the rose gold set in the summer and I'm in love with it, now they have a rose gold set for eyes.. I'm doing my best not to buy it as I already have half of the brushes and the other half I have from other brands, but it's so gorgeous and rose gold... Does anyone have it?


No,but I just Googled and boy are those pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Morning Loves!! Someone please tell me to buy the Becca Opal pressed powder instead of Perfect Topping.... My skip is wearing thin!


I'd go with Opal over PT. PT will probably be repromoted next month anyway. :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'd go with Opal over PT. PT will probably be repromoted next month anyway. :haha:


 Hahaha!!! It so will! The jig is up with Mac's marketing scheme. We see you! We aint falling for it! I have successfully skipped 4 collections now. Heeeeeeyyy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Ladies, Are u into the Anastasia liquid lipsticks? That Sad girl and heathers looks very pretty though


Yes I am. Sad Girl seems popular.    





mkoparanova said:


> Hey ladies  I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes     I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


Welcome to the thread! Love the palettes.   





SassyWonder said:


> Morning Loves!! Someone please tell me to buy the Becca Opal pressed powder instead of Perfect Topping.... My skip is wearing thin!


PT is pretty but...becca Opal pressed powder is amazing! Way better than MAC


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hahaha!!! It so will! The jig is up with Mac's marketing scheme. We see you! We aint falling for it! I have successfully skipped 4 collections now. Heeeeeeyyy!!


It came out twice in 2014 alone! Lol. Yay on skipping collections!  I've bought I think 3 lipsticks from MAC since RHPS which is a lot better than my old 2 a week. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey ladies  I'm joining this thread, I got a bit crazy with the sales now, I'm out of UK atm and my parents told me that they can't get in my room because it's full of boxes     I read the last few pages and saw you're discussing the nars palettes, these just popped up on my IG (credit to the user):
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    They look gorgeous, I don't own any nars shadows, are they good?


 I got yeux irresistable from this collection. you either love or hate nars e/s. They have a diff texture compared up Mac and other Similar e/s. The texture have a slightly stiff/dry texture and on some shades the color payoff isn't va voom in one go. But they do blend easily and last very long without creasing. Essentially a lot of the shades needs to be build up for more intense color payoff.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got yeux irresistable from this collection. you either love or hate nars e/s. They have a diff texture compared up Mac and other Similar e/s. The texture have a slightly stiff/dry texture and on some shades the color payoff isn't va voom in one go. But they do blend easily and last very long without creasing. Essentially a lot of the shades needs to be build up for more intense color payoff.


  Oh that doesn't sound so good. I have similar colours and now I definitely know that I don't need this


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

The real techniques blush brush from the bold metals collection is sold out on ulta.  Glad I got mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The real techniques blush brush from the bold metals collection is sold out on ulta.  Glad I got mine.


Sold out!  I saw them at my ulta and they are so beautiful


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got yeux irresistable from this collection. you either love or hate nars e/s. They have a diff texture compared up Mac and other Similar e/s. The texture have a slightly stiff/dry texture and on some shades the color payoff isn't va voom in one go. But they do blend easily and last very long without creasing. Essentially a lot of the shades needs to be build up for more intense color payoff.


  Did u get yours yet V?  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sold out!  I saw them at my ulta and they are so beautiful


  I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I'm going to sit outside my door in like 40 degree weather waiting for UPS. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I'm going to sit outside my door in like 40 degree weather waiting for UPS. :haha:


Oh yea they are worth the freezing temp lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Did u get yours yet V?  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.





walkingdead said:


> Did u get yours yet V?  I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


  The dual intensity palette??? Nooo !!! It's still says shipping soon!! :dunno:  they take soooo long!!!  I got the other one yeux irresistible NYE!! You haven't got that one either?????


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, so I am totally proud of the makeup job I did today. I did a super smokey rockstar type eye. I used MAC's fluidline (the teal LE one from last summer, I forget the name) as a base and then used black star from KVD (a sparkley black) over it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

They look really nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going be be getting a few I think. I hope they're perm and not LE.


 Do you have any experience with these, and If so, what's the formula like?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Welcome to the dark side


   I think I only have one NARS eyeshadow---Galapagos, a rich brown w/gold shimmers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Morning Loves!! Someone please tell me to buy the Becca Opal pressed powder instead of Perfect Topping.... My skip is wearing thin!


    Oh Sassy, Becca Opal pressed is REALLY nice.  I think Becca has a great formula going on with their highlighters.  I'avery impressed by them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I'm going to sit outside my door in like 40 degree weather waiting for UPS.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree:    [COLOR=0000FF]OPALOPALOPALOPAL Yayyyyyyyyy OPAL[/COLOR]:cheer:      :haha:     :cheer:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Does Meddy need this brush???[/COLOR]    :lol:


  I love to enable, but I haven't gotten it yet & don't want to ruin my reputation. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am totally proud of the makeup job I did today. I did a super smokey rockstar type eye. I used MAC's fluidline (the teal LE one from last summer, I forget the name) as a base and then used black star from KVD (a sparkley black) over it.


   You look very pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I love to enable, but I haven't gotten it yet & don't want to ruin my reputation.


  Choked



Okay---I'll be awaiting a full report.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Choked[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Okay---I'll be awaiting a full report.[/COLOR]


  In the meantime...you can check this out...    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTM06RxmpE


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am totally proud of the makeup job I did today. I did a super smokey rockstar type eye. I used MAC's fluidline (the teal LE one from last summer, I forget the name) as a base and then used black star from KVD (a sparkley black) over it.


Love the makeup look   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I need to look into these.  I want more brushes----notice I didn't say  'need'.[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] You look very pretty!!!! [/COLOR]retty:


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I'm going to sit outside my door in like 40 degree weather waiting for UPS. :haha:


 Sold out!!! :shock: these aren't LE are they???


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The dual intensity palette??? Nooo !!! It's still says shipping soon!! :dunno:  they take soooo long!!!  I got the other one yeux irresistible NYE!! You haven't got that one either?????


  No Yeaux yet - ETE - Tuesday  Nothing on the dual intensity -  I'm getting confused with these pallettes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sold out!!! :shock: these aren't LE are they???


  I believe they are permanent. It's stated in the video I linked, I believe. It's just out of stock I should say.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sold out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised - Everything and its brother is LE anymore. Gotta get that hype train built!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  and [@]NaomiH[/@]


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> No Yeaux yet - ETE - Tuesday  Nothing on the dual intensity -  I'm getting confused with these pallettes.


 Oh no   at least yeux will be here soon!!  As for dual intensity I wonder how long nars is gonna take to process it!! hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I believe they are permanent. It's stated in the video I linked, I believe. It's just out of stock I should say.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised - Everything and its brother is LE anymore. Gotta get that hype train built!


 Thanks!! I thought these were perm too!! I was just waiting on the rush to slow down and considering ultra always have sale on RT , wait for it


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! I thought these were perm too!! I was just waiting on the rush to slow down and considering ultra always have sale on RT , wait for it


  It's perm. A quick google searched confirmed that. It would be pointless to have LE brushes (especially for a relatively small line like RT). Ulta has a BOGO going on right now. I'm sure there'll be another, though. Not overly familiar with Ulta.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am totally proud of the makeup job I did today. I did a super smokey rockstar type eye. I used MAC's fluidline (the teal LE one from last summer, I forget the name) as a base and then used black star from KVD (a sparkley black) over it.


Beautiful PB!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Do you have any experience with these, and If so, what's the formula like?[/COLOR]


It'll be my first time trying them out.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I love to enable, but I haven't gotten it yet & don't want to ruin my reputation. :lol:


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  and [@]NaomiH[/@]


Looks like Naomi is going to be spending LOTS of time at the movies this year!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It's perm. A quick google searched confirmed that. It would be pointless to have LE brushes (especially for a relatively small line like RT). Ulta has a BOGO going on right now. I'm sure there'll be another, though. Not overly familiar with Ulta.


 Thank you!! Would love to hear your thoughts on the same once you receive it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Looks like Naomi is going to be spending LOTS of time at the movies this year!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments, you guys!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The dual intensity palette??? Nooo !!! It's still says shipping soon!! :dunno:  they take soooo long!!!  I got the other one yeux irresistible NYE!! You haven't got that one either?????


  No shipping notice yet for me either


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised - Everything and its brother is LE anymore. *Gotta get that hype train built!*


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


 Good luck on your first day! Wear a peach neutral to be safe. Honeylove Pander Me, kinda sexy???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed *and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.


 Naomi that's the best news I've heard all day!  I am so, so, happy for you and hope all goes well on the new job.  I think whatever lippie you wear will be the right one for 
   the occasion and that you'll rock it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Good luck on your first day! Wear a peach neutral to be safe.* Honeylove Pander Me, kinda sexy*???






That was almost a sentence, 'C'


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  and [@]NaomiH[/@]


He rules my heart 


NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


 :stars:  Something long lasting, so you don't have to touch up too much or at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Looks like Naomi is going to be spending LOTS of time at the movies this year!






 Cutie pie!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That was almost a sentence, 'C'[/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


 :stars: any shade you feel confident in!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.


  Good luck and wear your favourite lipstick!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That was almost a sentence, 'C'[/COLOR]


 Hahaha!!! I didn't even realized it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hahaha!!! I didn't even realized it!


   I know...that's what made it so cute & funny!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 4, 2015)

My TF Stavros still says back ordered


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Good luck on your first day! Wear a peach neutral to be safe. Honeylove Pander Me, kinda sexy???


Thanks C!  I have Pander Me and it  has been awhile since I wore it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Naomi that's the best news I've heard all day!  I am so, so, happy for you and hope all goes well on the new job.  I think whatever lippie you wear will be the right one for[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the occasion and[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] that you'll rock it!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                 [/COLOR]:cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]                [/COLOR]:con:            :cheer:


Thank you Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> He is amazing although I prefer the other English Tom :eyelove:  Good luck and wear your favourite lipstick!


Thank you!   There's another English Tom besides Hiddles? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My TF Stavros still says back ordered


:sigh: Hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That was almost a sentence, 'C'[/COLOR]


:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :stars: any shade you feel confident in!!!!





Dolly Snow said:


> He rules my heart  :stars:  Something long lasting, so you don't have to touch up too much or at all.


I think I'm gonna go gloss, something non drying and that I can keep in my pocket.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF] Cutie pie![/COLOR]


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!   There's another English Tom besides Hiddles? :haha:


 yep :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> yep :thud:


How the heck could I forget about Tom Hardy? *swoon*


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am totally proud of the makeup job I did today. I did a super smokey rockstar type eye. I used MAC's fluidline (the teal LE one from last summer, I forget the name) as a base and then used black star from KVD (a sparkley black) over it.


  Love the look on you.   





NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


  :con:   On the new job and good luck.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Love the look on you.  :con:   On the new job and good luck.


Thank you Vande!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Vande!


  You are welcome. I would suggest Ruby Woo or FOF. If it is a conservative office try Mystical.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are welcome. I would suggest Ruby Woo or FOF. If it is a conservative office try Mystical.


I actually don't have Ruby Woo! Every time I try it on, I put it back. Lol  I also never got Mystical!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I actually don't have Ruby Woo! Every time I try it on, I put it back. Lol  I also never got Mystical!


  How about Pander Me?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> How about Pander Me?


I do have that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Meddy!


----------



## Melrose (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


 Congrats on your new job! Sending a big Texas size hug your way!  I think brave would make a nice first day lippie.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Congrats on your new job! Sending a big Texas size hug your way!  I think brave would make a nice first day lippie.


Thanks Melrose!  :hug: Brave! I have and forgot all about it! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> He is amazing although I prefer the other English Tom :eyelove:  Good luck and wear your favourite lipstick!


Hardy lol   





mkoparanova said:


> yep :thud:


  :thud:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats on your new job @NaomiH and good luck tomorrow! Although I'm sure you don't need it because you're going to kick your first day's butt!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Congrats on your new job @NaomiH and good luck tomorrow! Although I'm sure you don't need it because* you're going to kick your first day's butt!!*


  Hell yea she will!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


  Congrats and good luck on your 1st day!  Agree Pander Me would be a great one for your 1st day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Hell yea she will!*


     Damn straight she will


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm gonna go gloss, something non drying and that I can keep in my pocket.


 A) Congrats, Naomi! B) I would go for gloss, too. So easy to touch up and it looks fine when it fades. I've been all about a nice neutral smokey eye with pinky nude gloss lately.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 4, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow @NaomiH, you're going to kick ass!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats @NaomiH  Hope your first day goes great!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Congrats on your new job @NaomiH  and good luck tomorrow! Although I'm sure you don't need it because you're going to kick your first day's butt!! ompom:





Dolly Snow said:


> Hell yea she will!





walkingdead said:


> Congrats and good luck on your 1st day!  Agree Pander Me would be a great one for your 1st day!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Damn straight she will[/COLOR]:cheer:





Anaphora said:


> A) Congrats, Naomi! B) I would go for gloss, too. So easy to touch up and it looks fine when it fades. I've been all about a nice neutral smokey eye with pinky nude gloss lately.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Congrats @NaomiH  Hope your first day goes great!


Thank you ladies! Ya'll  are too kind. :grouphug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hell yea she will!


  I second that Dolly. Nay, you will do exceptionally well. If it were not the case they would not have hired you. Lol.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Start work tomorrow after a little over a month of being unemployed and I'm more worried about what lippy I should wear on my first day than anything else.  :haha:


 Good Luck tomorrow! Yaaaay! For new beginnings!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I second that Dolly. Nay, you will do exceptionally well. If it were not the case they would not have hired you. Lol.





SassyWonder said:


> Good Luck tomorrow! Yaaaay! For new beginnings!!


Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to it! :grouphug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to it! :grouphug:


 All the best buddy!! :hug: I have to be back tomm as well and i feel like back to school after holidays :sigh: On a diff note I baked pineapple pie today and it came out really yummy!! Almost gone but here it is!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All the best buddy!! :hug: I have to be back tomm as well and i feel like back to school after holidays :sigh: On a diff note I baked pineapple pie today and it came out really yummy!! Almost gone but here it is!!


That looks delicious V


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That looks delicious V


 Haha thanks D!! It was more like I had to!! I went a bit overboard with pineapples when I went to the farmers market :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you ladies! Ya'll are too kind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    Oh how nice!!!  Great job---and it look so, so yummy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha thanks D!! It was more like I had to!! I went a bit overboard with pineapples when I went to the farmers market






They would be good in green drinks as natural sweetness and flavor.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh how nice!!!  Great job---and it look so, so yummy!!![/COLOR]:yum:


  Thanks meddy!! 





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]They would be good in green drinks as natural sweetness and flavor.[/COLOR]


 Yup have to do something like that bec I might still have half a truck load left :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha thanks D!! It was more like I had to!! I went a bit overboard with pineapples when I went to the farmers market :haha:


Lol overboard...it is so easy to go overboard at the Farmers Market, so many fresh fruits and veg


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup have to do something like that bec I might still have half a truck load left






OMG


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol overboard...it is so easy to go overboard at the Farmers Market, so many fresh fruits and veg


    I just wish they wouldn't spoil so quickly.  It forces me to buy less, but go to the FM more often.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol overboard...it is so easy to go overboard at the Farmers Market, so many fresh fruits and veg





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I just wish they wouldn't spoil so quickly.  It forces me to buy less, but go to the FM more often.[/COLOR]


 That's what I usually do too!! The farmers market isn't that far so I just drop in often and gets veggies as needed!! I don't know what came over me ( probably the fact that they were like a dollar and quarter) :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That's what I usually do too!! The farmers market isn't that far so I just drop in often and gets veggies as needed!! I don't know what came over me ( probably the fact that they were like a dollar and quarter)






It's ok if you had a case of pineapple enthusiasm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> That's what I usually do too!! The farmers market isn't that far so I just drop in often and gets veggies as needed!! I don't know what came over me ( probably the fact that they were like a dollar and quarter) :haha:


That's a good price lol I love Pineapple


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you ladies! Ya'll  are too kind. :grouphug:


 Pander me for the win!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love Pineapple


 I'm still thinking about that pie that she waved under our noses


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Pander me for the win!!!









C


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm still thinking about that pie that she waved under our noses[/COLOR]:sigh:


 :lmao: I have been having tamale dreams since thanksgiving!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I have been having tamale dreams since thanksgiving!!


  I would heat your pie and put fresh whipped cream or french vanilla ice cream on top!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would heat your pie and put fresh whipped cream or french vanilla ice cream on top![/COLOR]


 Yum!! Vanilla ice cream and warm pie is :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yum!! Vanilla ice cream and warm pie is


    I haven't had desert in nearly a year....can you tell?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 4, 2015)

@Vineetha I have never had pineapple pie but that looks delicious!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm still thinking about that pie that she waved under our noses[/COLOR]:sigh:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would heat your pie and put fresh whipped cream or french vanilla ice cream on top![/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> Yum!! Vanilla ice cream and warm pie is :thud:


:yum:    





Vineetha said:


> :lmao: I have been having tamale dreams since thanksgiving!!


Tamales are delicious


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All the best buddy!! :hug: I have to be back tomm as well and i feel like back to school after holidays :sigh: On a diff note I baked pineapple pie today and it came out really yummy!! Almost gone but here it is!!


 It looks delicious! I baked (and ate) a pie for the first time in my life on Christmas and it turned out pretty good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks delicious! I baked (and ate) a pie for the first time in my life on Christmas and it turned out pretty good


Looks so yummy


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All the best buddy!! :hug: I have to be back tomm as well and i feel like back to school after holidays :sigh: On a diff note I baked pineapple pie today and it came out really yummy!! Almost gone but here it is!!


Thanks Buddy! :hug: Yay for a nice, long vacation and boo to it being over. That pie looks tasty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha thanks D!! It was more like I had to!! I went a bit overboard with pineapples when I went to the farmers market :haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks delicious! I baked (and ate) a pie for the first time in my life on Christmas and it turned out pretty good


That Looks yummy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

All this talk about Pander Me -  made me wear it today.  What did u end up wearing Naomi!  Have a great 1st day!   Happy Monday Everyone!  [@]Vineetha[/@]  Have a good day back to work!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks delicious! I baked (and ate) a pie for the first time in my life on Christmas and it turned out pretty good


  It look scrumptous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> @Vineetha Have a good day back to work!








  Happy Monday @walkingdead


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone and have a good day back to work. The Holiday is officially over.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy Monday @walkingdead


  Morning Vandekamp!!!  I love seeing you in all the threads!  You have a great day!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Monday... I need a vacation :sigh:   Have a great day everyone!! :stars:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

morning ladies!





  First day back at work... but I want to go back home haha... I feel like I can't function well in the real world anymore xD
  2 weeks off will do that to you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies! :flower:   First day back at work... but I want to go back home haha... I feel like I can't function well in the real world anymore xD 2 weeks off will do that to you.


  Good morning. Today is my first day back too and I am working remotely and still can't get it together. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning. Today is my first day back too and I am working remotely and still can't get it together. Lol


  morning V!

  I also start  school today.. well re-start. Took a year off after a car accident... actually maybe a year and a half.. I have a winter class online and then spring semester starts. 
 so nervous.. lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning V!
> 
> I also start  school today.. well re-start. Took a year off after a car accident... actually maybe a year and a half.. I have a winter class online and then spring semester starts.
> so nervous.. lol


  good luck! not looking forward to my spring semester starting next week!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning V!
> 
> I also start  school today.. well re-start. Took a year off after a car accident... actually maybe a year and a half.. I have a winter class online and then spring semester starts.
> so nervous.. lol


  I hope you have a successful semester. Straight As all the way.......


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope you have a successful semester. Straight As all the way.......


  Thank you! For the most part I am a pretty good student.. .well I was before the accident.
  My GPA is 3.8, so I hope I can keep that up. I'm in a combined program BA/MA for forensic psych. I don't even wanna do that anymore, but I guess I'll just finish my degree now that I'm almost there lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope everyone has a great day back to work, school or getting into the swing of things again


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone has a great day back to work, school or getting into the swing of things again


  U too Dolly!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It look scrumptous.


  Thank you, it was, my family loved it. I've never eaten pie before though, so I don't know if it was the right taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I couldn't find a proper crust recipe, I would love to hear a homemade one 


Good luck to everyone who's back to school/work today, I have one more week


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My spring semester starts the last week of January. I don't do much at work so I figured I could take an online class for the winter but it makes me so nervous to come back.
> Good luck to u too !! <3
> 
> Thank you! For the most part I am a pretty good student.. .well I was before the accident.
> My GPA is 3.8, so I hope I can keep that up. I'm in a combined program BA/MA for forensic psych. I don't even wanna do that anymore, but I guess I'll just finish my degree now that I'm almost there lol


  That's great. if you don't like your major I would consider changing it instead of leaving school with a six-figure student loan debt (unless you are wealthy) and a major that you hate. It is much cheaper to change it now then to finish with one degree and go back later to get the degree you want.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That's great. if you don't like your major I would consider changing it instead of leaving school with a six-figure student loan debt (unless you are wealthy) and a major that you hate. It is much cheaper to change it now then to finish with one degree and go back later to get the degree you want.


  I transferred 3 times already lol... this is it xD
  Thankfully, it's the city school, CUNY, so no loans yet. I'm a junior and so far no loans. Whatever the state hasn't covered (like this winter class) I usually put in my credit card (no interest for 6 months) and pay it off. 
  I don't want any degree lol. My family all have amazing degrees and it would just look bad if I don't have one, so I'll just finish this one for their sake. I really just want to be a makeup artist, so I will get certified later in special FX and do that later on. I would also like to have a plan B so.. yea I'm almost done anyway. A year and a half more and I should be done, maybe even earlier with both the BA  and the MA  

  Also, I don't hate it, forensic psych is something I have gone back and forth on for years. So it wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if that's what I end up doing I guess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It looks delicious! I baked (and ate) a pie for the first time in my life on Christmas and it turned out pretty good


  I left talking about food last night and here we go again.  I want that pie!!!!  It looks delicious!  Can you tell I haven't eaten yet today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

jenise said:


> good luck! not looking forward to my spring semester starting next week!


  You too Jenise...you'll feel better once you start and get a routine going.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My spring semester starts the last week of January. I don't do much at work so I figured I could take an online class for the winter but it makes me so nervous to come back.
> Good luck to u too !! <3
> 
> Thank you! For the most part I am a pretty good student.. .well I was before the accident.
> ...






Hey Dolly!  I hope you have a great day too!  What's cooking?  Maybe I should just go and eat!   Oh wait---just heard UPS---



forget the food!!!  BRB!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I transferred 3 times already lol... this is it xD
> Thankfully, it's the city school, CUNY, so no loans yet. I'm a junior and so far no loans. Whatever the state hasn't covered (like this winter class) I usually put in my credit card (no interest for 6 months) and pay it off.
> I don't want any degree lol. *My family all have amazing degrees and it would just look bad if I don't have one, so I'll just finish this one for their sake. I* really just want to be a makeup artist, so I will get certified later in special FX and do that later on. I would also like to have a plan B so.. yea I'm almost done anyway. A year and a half more and I should be done, maybe even earlier with both the BA  and the MA
> 
> Also, I don't hate it, forensic psych is something I have gone back and forth on for years. So it wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if that's what I end up doing I guess.


    Gosh.  I so feel for you---bit of a conundrum you have there.  I think you'll figure it out in your own time and your own way.  Sometimes that's how it has to work---you may
   need to walk around in the shoes before deciding you prefer a totally different style.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Package arrival update-----leave it to Nordies---I got the *'GWP'* before the '*P*'



​At least this time it wasn't in a box that I could fit in.
​They sent the cutest little Guerlain KissKiss lipstick mini----adorable packaging, and the lipstick is a gorgeous shade of red.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I transferred 3 times already lol... this is it xD
> Thankfully, it's the city school, CUNY, so no loans yet. I'm a junior and so far no loans. Whatever the state hasn't covered (like this winter class) I usually put in my credit card (no interest for 6 months) and pay it off.
> I don't want any degree lol. My family all have amazing degrees and it would just look bad if I don't have one, so I'll just finish this one for their sake. I really just want to be a makeup artist, so I will get certified later in special FX and do that later on. I would also like to have a plan B so.. yea I'm almost done anyway. A year and a half more and I should be done, maybe even earlier with both the BA  and the MA
> 
> Also, I don't hate it, forensic psych is something I have gone back and forth on for years. So it wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if that's what I end up doing I guess.


  You are beautiful. I love your new avatar.

  My prayer is that you will one day be able to follow your bliss. And who knows start your own makeup company.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

good morning!! Oh such a busy day that I have already forgotten I had a few days off :headbang:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Omg this nars shipping takes soooo long!!! No shipping notice yet!! :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg this nars shipping takes soooo long!!! No shipping notice yet!! :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I transferred 3 times already lol... this is it xD Thankfully, it's the city school, CUNY, so no loans yet. I'm a junior and so far no loans. Whatever the state hasn't covered (like this winter class) I usually put in my credit card (no interest for 6 months) and pay it off.  I don't want any degree lol. My family all have amazing degrees and it would just look bad if I don't have one, so I'll just finish this one for their sake. I really just want to be a makeup artist, so I will get certified later in special FX and do that later on. I would also like to have a plan B so.. yea I'm almost done anyway. A year and a half more and I should be done, maybe even earlier with both the BA  and the MA    Also, I don't hate it, forensic psych is something I have gone back and forth on for years. So it wouldn't be the worse thing in the world if that's what I end up doing I guess.


  Voltage I love your new avatar!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


 Right? :sigh:  And why did ABH have to partner with macys of all. The shipping charge is hboy:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I seriously just almost had an anxiety attack about having too many palettes. I dont think ill ever use this much eyeshadow. So I decided after I recieve my Nars palette no more eyeshadow for 2015.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   My daughter pursued psychology/psychiatry and is working in the field, but her passions are more artistic, and she happens to be very talented.  Her psych degrees[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pay for her to maintain a[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] certain standard of living and financial independence, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but also gives her $$$$ to pursue and enjoy her artistic interests.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Dolly!  I hope you have a great day too!  What's cooking?  Maybe I should just go and eat!   Oh wait---just heard UPS---[/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]forget the food!!!  BRB!![/COLOR]


Lol I am cooking Chicken stir fry today   





Vineetha said:


> good morning!! Oh such a busy day that I have already forgotten I had a few days off :headbang:


Morning V


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I am cooking Chicken stir fry today Morning V


 Morningggg D!! Chicken stir fry you say?? Not even lunch break today for me ooh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Who am I kidding? What if something really pretty comes out and I neeeeeed it. *sigh*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Morningggg D!! Chicken stir fry you say?? Not even lunch break today for me ooh:


Haven't started yet but that is todays menu. Tofu stir..no fry for my mom lol No lunch break, super busy? I hope you can sneak a few bites V, you need lunch


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Who am I kidding? What if something really pretty comes out and I neeeeeed it. *sigh*


What did you buy? Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did you buy? Lol


 The Venus palette and 2 sleek palettes! Its a sickness! :bouquet:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The Venus palette and 2 sleek palettes! Its a sickness! :bouquet:


 The Venus palette us back in stock?????


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right? :sigh:  And why did ABH have to partner with macys of all. The shipping charge is hboy:


  They're too pricy for me. Especially from a brand that's never put out lip products.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Venus palette us back in stock?????


 I bought it at 430 this morning. Now i cant even get on the site!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I bought it at 430 this morning. Now i cant even get on the site!


 It's gone!! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, I seriously just almost had an anxiety attack about having too many palettes. I dont think ill ever use this much eyeshadow. So I decided after I recieve my Nars palette no more eyeshadow for 2015.


  Okay Sassy. Are you sure???????????


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Who am I kidding? What if something really pretty comes out and I neeeeeed it. *sigh*


  :werd:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's gone!! :haha:





Vandekamp said:


> Okay Sassy. Are you sure???????????


 Im trying to be Vande! I keep telling myself its not that bad. Tee hee.


----------



## jenise (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Happy Monday everyone----I'm just getting started but I've scheduled a few tasks for myself for the day.[/COLOR]:fluffy:     [COLOR=0000FF] Hope you have a good one too Mel!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I remember that struggle-----and it's real!!!  Good luck to you![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Hopefully that feeling will go away once you get started......You'll feel back in the swing of things, especially after you get a routine down again.  I'm pulling for you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]You too Jenise...you'll feel better once you start and get a routine going.[/COLOR]


 Thanks for this!  





Vineetha said:


> Right? :sigh:  And why did ABH have to partner with macys of all. The shipping charge is hboy:


 I know !!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> No lunch break, super busy? I hope you can sneak a few bites V, you need lunch


   Today is an egg white omelet day for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

jenise said:


> I know !!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh the struggle Sassy!!!  I felt that way too and doubled my palettes last year.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I try not to buy e/s singles[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because I do reach for a palette more often than not.  I may limit the number of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]palettes that I purchase this[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   year.   Oh, and the Guerlain palette that I ordered in December won't be counted as a 2015 purchase.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yum.  Stir fry is the least fattening thing that you can get from a Chinese restaurant...If cooked properly you only[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   need two TBSPs of sesame oil for a whole recipe.  That's one of my favorite things [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to make.  I just use chicken[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   & vegs and I don't eat pasta or rice with it-----helps me maintain my girly figure.[/COLOR]          [COLOR=0000FF]That's not fair!!!  Not even a bite of pineapple pie???[/COLOR]:dunno:   [COLOR=0000FF]   EXACTLY----you can limit yourself to just a few "really pretty" palettes.  Remember, this _is_ the_ _*#buyallthethings*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   thread.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Today is an egg white omelet day for me.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 So the Nars Palette I bought at 11:59 pm on the 31st doesn't count for this year??!! I love your thinking Meddy!:cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


>






 Mind games!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh the struggle Sassy!!!  I felt that way too and doubled my palettes last year.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I try not to buy e/s singles[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because I do reach for a palette more often than not.  I may limit the number of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]palettes that I purchase this[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   year.   Oh, and the Guerlain palette that I ordered in December won't be counted as a 2015 purchase.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yum.  Stir fry is the least fattening thing that you can get from a Chinese restaurant...If cooked properly you only[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   need two TBSPs of sesame oil for a whole recipe.  That's one of my favorite things [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to make.  I just use chicken[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   & vegs and I don't eat pasta or rice with it-----helps me maintain my girly figure.[/COLOR]     *   [COLOR=0000FF]That's not fair!!!  Not even a bite of pineapple pie???[/COLOR]:dunno: *  [COLOR=0000FF]   EXACTLY----you can limit yourself to just a few "really pretty" palettes.  Remember, this _is_ the_ _*#buyallthethings*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   thread.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Today is an egg white omelet day for me.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 It's alright meddy!! If I want I can go anytime. I just chose not to :amused: rather finish up everything and rush home!! :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods:  [COLOR=0000FF] Mind games![/COLOR]


  There's something so satisfying about buying a palette rather then twenty individual shadows lol. Because we all know you can't just have one, shadows are like Oreos, or Tamales.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> There's something so satisfying about buying a palette rather then twenty individual shadows lol. Because we all know you can't just have one, shadows are like Oreos, or Tamales.


 Yes Mel!!! Its like a Value Pack. It feels like I'm saving money. LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> There's something so satisfying about buying a palette rather then twenty individual shadows lol. Because we all know you can't just have one, shadows are like Oreos, or Tamales.


 :bigthumb:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, I seriously just almost had an anxiety attack about having too many palettes. I dont think ill ever use this much eyeshadow. So I decided after I recieve my Nars palette no more eyeshadow for 2015.


  It's only the first week of january, I can't make a big commitment like that lol (makeup wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's only the first week of january, I can't make a big commitment like that lol (makeup wise :haha: )


 Girl, neither can I. It sounded good for a minute.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The Venus palette and 2 sleek palettes! Its a sickness!


  AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Snow,sleet and Freezing rain hboy: that's the weather forecast for next few days!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> All this talk about Pander Me -  made me wear it today.  What did u end up wearing Naomi!  Have a great 1st day!   Happy Monday Everyone!  [@]Vineetha[/@]  Have a good day back to work!


Thanks WD! I ended up wearing Heroine gloss!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Howdy ladies!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are beautiful. I love your new avatar.
> 
> My prayer is that you will one day be able to follow your bliss. And who knows start your own makeup company.
> 
> ...


  That's how I feel so I started selling mine.. I gotta keep going :/ it's so hard to let go of my pretties D:

  My last purchase was the venus palette. Please don't anyone shoot me, but I am not in love with it and I feel bad lol.
  I hate the brown in the palette and I found a shadow or two different than expected and yea... not my cup of tea :/

  I will keep it for now and try to fall in love with it but


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's alright meddy!! If I want I can go anytime. I just chose not to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I totally understand that Vee!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy ladies!


 Howdy buddy!! I hope you had an awesome first day!!! :kiss:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy ladies!


  Hi there! how was ur first day??
  And what lipstick did u end up using!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy ladies!


Hiii Naomi! How goes the first day?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I totally understand that Vee!!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


 :frenz: It's been foggy since yesterday and once it's dark it's really difficult to drive. So I just wanted to get home before it's really dark!! Even if we are careful there are people on road who refuse to take it easy and that's just not endangering themselves but others too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snow,sleet and Freezing rain hboy: that's the weather forecast for next few days!!


It is supposed to heat up here


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *Thank you for your kind words.* That's how I feel about my job now, it's not what I want to do but it pays well and that helps me get the things I want and yea.
> Like before, I worked at Sephora and that was cool, but now I work here with my family, and the schedule is much better, we just had 2 weeks off, they gave me a business trip and with the money I can buy me mostly whatever I want from Sephora anyway. So that's probably what my next job will be with my degree. I'm not even sure if I will leave the family business anyway so I'm really just doing it to not be the only one with no degree :/
> 
> 
> ...






​I only give my daughter my opinion when she asks for it, and while we may not always agree with her decisions, we support them.  
  When she wavered we trusted she would find her way---and she did.

  No bullets flying here because you tried a product and it wasn't your cup of tea-------it happens.




  BTW love your avi pretty lady!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you for your kind words. That's how I feel about my job now, it's not what I want to do but it pays well and that helps me get the things I want and yea. Like before, I worked at Sephora and that was cool, but now I work here with my family, and the schedule is much better, we just had 2 weeks off, they gave me a business trip and with the money I can buy me mostly whatever I want from Sephora anyway. So that's probably what my next job will be with my degree. I'm not even sure if I will leave the family business anyway so I'm really just doing it to not be the only one with no degree :/     Thank you love   if I make my own makeup company, you guys have to be my first clients lol!   Thank youuu :flower:      Seriously, I hate ordering from Macys.. had a horrible experience way too many times now.     That's how I feel so I started selling mine.. I gotta keep going :/ it's so hard to let go of my pretties D:  My last purchase was the venus palette. Please don't anyone shoot me, but I am not in love with it and I feel bad lol. I hate the brown in the palette and I found a shadow or two different than expected and yea... not my cup of tea :/  I will keep it for now and try to fall in love with it but :thud:


 Oh thanks!! Good to know about the Venus palette!! Guess I will skip that one now!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! how was ur first day?? And what lipstick did u end up using!


Howdy VK! Love the new avi.  I ended up wearing Heroine lip gloss


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiii Naomi! How goes the first day?





Vineetha said:


> Howdy buddy!! I hope you had an awesome first day!!! :kiss:


It went pretty well, just a bunch of training mainly, but it wasn't too bad. Everyone there seems really nice.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It went pretty well, just a bunch of training mainly, but it wasn't too bad. Everyone there seems really nice.


I'm glad, sounds like a nice day


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's been foggy since yesterday and once it's dark it's really difficult to drive. So I just wanted to get home before it's really dark!! Even if we are careful there are people on road who refuse to take it easy and that's just not endangering themselves but others too!!


    Exactly!  They're flying only to have to stop at a red light like everyone else.  Senseless!  Be safe sweets!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's only the first week of january, I can't make a big commitment like that lol (makeup wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My spring semester starts the last week of January. I don't do much at work so I figured I could take an online class for the winter but it makes me so nervous to come back.  Good luck to u too !!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It went pretty well, just a bunch of training mainly, but it wasn't too bad. Everyone there seems really nice.


  Glad to hear you had a good first day :frenz:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 5, 2015)

Never really noticed your signature. Love that sentence


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Never really noticed your signature. Love that sentence


  Thanks! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> There's something so satisfying about buying a palette rather then twenty individual shadows lol. Because we all know you can't just have one, shadows are like Oreos, or Tamales.


  I totally agree Mel---especially a palette that has E/S colors that I would never have conceived and they actually 
   work!!!  Last week I ordered a Guerlain palette that is just so-so in terms of the colors---very dupable, but I don't 
   want to go through  four of my 12 custom MAC palettes to retrieve the colors.  They also make sense for travel.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Beauty & Brains!






TOTALLY!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

You guise. There is so much makeup I want.

  From MAC I want to get some primer, fluidline in blacktrack to use as a base for a dramatic smokey eye, liquid liner (I'd like to try there's, Kat Von D's is nice but it dries out rather fast), Sheen Supreme lipstick in Born To Be Bad and New Temptation (both colors I have owned in the past and used up), and false eyelashes 1, 3, 4.

  PLUS I want that Kat Von D contour palette and brush.

  And I'm going to try Philsophy's Clear Days Ahead stuff. Just a one month supply at first, to see if it clears up my skin. I've been breaking out around the jawline really badly lately. Hormonal acne, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Never really noticed your signature. Love that sentence


 Me either-----glad you pointed it out Periodinan.  I love it too!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I totally agree Mel---especially a palette that has E/S colors that I would never have conceived and they actually[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   work!!!  Last week I ordered a Guerlain palette that is just so-so in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]terms of the colors---very dupable, but I don't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   want to go through  four of my 12 custom MAC palettes to retrieve the colors.  They also make sense for travel.[/COLOR]


  Exactly! I purchased the Dolce Vita from Charlotte Tilbury and I've been obsessed. I also love the naked palettes, especially the third one. Those are colors I would've never had put together myself on a normal day.  On a weekend I have time to play around and think of color combos but during the week its 1-2-3 done! :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

And my Sephora order won't be here until Thursday. What? That's FOUR business days, not three. I would have paid for shipping if I had known it was going to take that long. They're sending it UPS and it seems to be longer than the other service they use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You guise. There is so much makeup I want.
> 
> From MAC I want to get some primer, fluidline in blacktrack to use as a base for a dramatic smokey eye, liquid liner (I'd like to try there's, Kat Von D's is nice but it dries out rather fast), Sheen Supreme lipstick in Born To Be Bad and New Temptation (both colors I have owned in the past and used up), and false eyelashes 1, 3, 4.
> 
> ...


  That actually sound like a very reasonable list---to a fellow makeup addict!! 



 I hope you're able to get it all soon.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> On a weekend I have time to play around and think of color combos but during the week its 1-2-3 done!


  I LOVE NAKED 3!!!! One of my all time favorite palettes.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That actually sound like a very reasonable list---to a fellow makeup addict!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're able to get it all soon.


 
  Hehe! It's not too crazy? I feel better now.

  But officially I am going to have to buy some sort of storage container for my makeup. It doesn't fit in my case anymore. I have makeup bags everywhere! And half the time I forget what's in them.

  OH! And I'm going to get KVD's powder foundation. I'm running out of powder. been using Urban Decay and I don't like it.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You guise. There is so much makeup I want.  From MAC I want to get some primer, fluidline in blacktrack to use as a base for a dramatic smokey eye, liquid liner (I'd like to try there's, Kat Von D's is nice but it dries out rather fast), Sheen Supreme lipstick in Born To Be Bad and New Temptation (both colors I have owned in the past and used up), and false eyelashes 1, 3, 4.  PLUS I want that Kat Von D contour palette and brush.  And I'm going to try Philsophy's Clear Days Ahead stuff. Just a one month supply at first, to see if it clears up my skin. I've been breaking out around the jawline really badly lately. Hormonal acne, I'm pretty sure.


  :werd: Hormonal acne is the worst. I always get one or two big ones. I just tried a mask from Bliss. Its called their "Multi-face-eted" clay mask. I love it so far. It wasn't drying and my skin felt plump but healthy and clean at the same time. I have a sample so when that's gone I think I'm going to splurge!!   That Kat Von D Palette is calling to me. But I really don't need it!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Me either-----glad you pointed it out Periodinan.  I love it too!!! [/COLOR]


  Who doesn't love cupcakes?! :stars:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hehe! It's not too crazy? I feel better now.  But officially I am going to have to buy some sort of storage container for my makeup. It doesn't fit in my case anymore. I have makeup bags everywhere! And half the time I forget what's in them.  OH! And I'm going to get KVD's powder foundation. I'm running out of powder. been using Urban Decay and I don't like it.


  I'm moving in a few months and I think I'm going to splurge on a vanity or possibly one of the IKEA drawers that every YouTuber known to mankind owns. :sigh:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I LOVE NAKED 3!!!! One of my all time favorite palettes.


  Naked 2 was probably my first more expensive palette, I wan't impressed, I've barely used it. I recently bought the Chocolate bar and I love it! I should try again the naked 2 again though, I haven't used it in more than a year.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Naked 2 was probably my first more expensive palette, I wan't impressed, I've barely used it. I recently bought the Chocolate bar and I love it! I should try again the naked 2 again though, I haven't used it in more than a year.


  I also have Naked 2, and I don't reach for it as much. Some of the colors don't look great on me. But it's the perfect palette for a dramatic silvery smokey eye.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm moving in a few months and I think I'm going to splurge on a vanity or possibly one of the IKEA drawers that every YouTuber known to mankind owns.


  I had to move back in with my parents for this academic year and I bought a lot of stuff from IKEA to store my makeup. I was so excited I put everything together by myself and I'm usually not the handy type


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I only give my daughter my opinion when she asks for it, and while we may not always agree with her decisions, we support them.
> When she wavered we trusted she would find her way---and she did.
> 
> No bullets flying here because you tried a product and it wasn't your cup of tea-------it happens.
> ...


  Thank you!! 

  Nice choice! I'm sure it looked bomb on u!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I had to move back in with my parents for this academic year and I bought a lot of stuff from IKEA to store my makeup. I was so excited I put everything together by myself and I'm usually not the handy type


  Lol... Good to know it wasn't too hard to put together. I'm not very handy either. :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

What item from IKEA are people using for makeup storage? Can someone link me?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> What item from IKEA are people using for makeup storage? Can someone link me?


It is called the Alex dresser


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I also have Naked 2, and I don't reach for it as much. Some of the colors don't look great on me. But it's the perfect palette for a dramatic silvery smokey eye.


  It's not really the colours I don't like, but the shadows kind of sink into my eyelids (I use primer) and first the Blackout shade broke, so everything was in black dust, I put it in a pot. Now one of the glittery shades is cracking up.. it's too messy, idk why is this happening to me, everyone seems to like it


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I also have Naked 2, and I don't reach for it as much. Some of the colors don't look great on me. But it's the perfect palette for a dramatic silvery smokey eye.


  Yea.. I never use silver on my eyes, so I guess that's why I didn't love it lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   Also my RT brushes have been on the UPS truck all damn day and they're not here yet! It was scheduled for today. Watch that lazy ass keep it until tomorrow. He better ditch that box at my door and run or I'll..:getyou:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My jaw just dropped and the person next to me on the bus gave me a "shit I sat next to a crazy person look"  ... Those are stunning. Seriously, beautiful!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> What item from IKEA are people using for makeup storage? Can someone link me?


  Alex drawers

  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192822/

  these are mine, I didn't realize the green ones were that long so I had to pull my other ones forward a bit to match it. 
  I love them!





  Edit: sorry for the mess there haha, I was organizing things around


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My jaw just dropped and the person next to me on the bus gave me a "shit I sat next to a crazy person look"  ... Those are stunning. Seriously, beautiful!!


  :lol: That's what I hate about listening to talk radio on the bus. I want to laugh but I don't want to look like a nut.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you guys :flower:  I think it's just a good picture hahaha School, I was never good at until I transferred to this college. I feel like everyone is more professional and centered... the environment really helps.      OOh I have been so curious about Charlotte Tilbury!!! Tell me more    i love my vanity from Ikea! My boyfriend got it for me two anniversaries ago and omg it's the best    I didn't love the Naked 2... I had two also haha, I got one from Ulta and someone gifted me one. I ended up returning mine and gifting the second one. I just wasn't impressed and it was to cool for me. Love me some warm colors. I do love my Naked 3, I have to start using it again, I feel like I have been neglecting that one. I used to use it daily.    Yea.. I never use silver on my eyes, so I guess that's why I didn't love it lol.


  So far Charlotte Tilbury is a hit for me. I love the eye-shadow in Dolce Vita and the lip cheat in Pillow Talk. Those are my favorites. I got a gift card to Nordies for the holidays so... :haha:  I want to try her highlight and contour palette.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Also my RT brushes have been on the UPS truck all damn day and they're not here yet! It was scheduled for today. Watch that lazy ass keep it until tomorrow. He better ditch that box at my door and run or I'll..


  omg thank u for these pics, I cannot wait to get mine!!!!
  Super excited about that second stack. The first one looks aight to me, hopefully in person it will make me love it xD


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg thank u for these pics, I cannot wait to get mine!!!! Super excited about that second stack. The first one looks aight to me, hopefully in person it will make me love it xD


  Love Sick is way prettier in person. Then again, that's the main one I wanted and decided to throw in Dark Matter so I wouldn't miss out. The quality is fantastic. I can't wait to play with them. The pictures don't do Amelie justice. That's the peachy, shimmery shade in the first stack.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I want to try her highlight and contour palette.


  oh no this is bad for my wallet lol!!
  Nordies has counters? I kinda wanna play with those things..
  I do want the highlight contour palette, kathleenlights loved it but she's more fair than I am so I am hesitant.

  I definitely want Pillow Talk, saw a brit vlogger use it and


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My alex drawers were easy to put together. My boyfriend built me the tall ones and I built the short ones by myself.
> 
> 
> Alex drawers
> ...


  I got the one with less drawers and a mirror at the top


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Love Sick is way prettier in person. Then again, that's the main one I wanted and decided to throw in Dark Matter so I wouldn't miss out. The quality is fantastic. I can't wait to play with them. The pictures don't do Amelie justice. That's the peachy, shimmery shade in the first stack.


  Ok I'm so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just got my tracking today.. it should be here soon hopefully 
  Did they do priority shipping?
  I think last time I ordered they did, and it got here in 2 days.. *crossing my phalanges*


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh no this is bad for my wallet lol!! Nordies has counters? I kinda wanna play with those things.. I do want the highlight contour palette, kathleenlights loved it but she's more fair than I am so I am hesitant.  I definitely want Pillow Talk, saw a brit vlogger use it and :cheer:


  I purchased online.  I saw Amelia Liana use it (I think?) and it just looks gorgeous on her! I blame her for my spending habits. Actually I blame most of YouTube. :haha:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I want to try her highlight and contour palette.


  I'm waiting for Pillow Talk now, I haven't tried anything else but I'll probably order one of the blushes too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I saw Amelia Liana use it (I think?) and it just looks gorgeous on her! I blame her for my spending habits. Actually I blame most of YouTube.


  Yup that's who I saw use it lol!
  I discovered her while I was in London in November ! So I was even more excited to find her on youtube haha... 
  I should have gone to the counters there to find it but my trip was almost over and didn't get a chance to. 

  Also my brother was traveling with me and he can be a pain to shop with


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL!!  & those Melt Stacks are gorgeous!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's seriously nice!! Uhoh!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

@mel33t the narsissist lip and cheek palette is up on sephora!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> On a weekend I have time to play around and think of color combos but *during the week its 1-2-3 done! *


   ABSOLUTELY!!!   I only have one CT palette---Fallen Angel and I really like it.  I'm also drawn to one of which the name escapes me---maybe it's The Vamp, but it's been 
  on my radar for a while now.  I think it will happen this year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Who doesn't love cupcakes?!






Love me some cupcakes but haven't had any in months


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t the narsissist lip and cheek palette is up on sephora!!


  V are u getting it?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My spring semester starts the last week of January. I don't do much at work so I figured I could take an online class for the winter but it makes me so nervous to come back.  Good luck to u too !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V are u getting it?


You know it'll end up in her cart if it isn't already! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those stacks look nice! I hope your brushes arrive soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Naked 2 was probably my first more expensive palette, I wan't impressed, I've barely used it. I recently bought the Chocolate bar and I love it! I should try again the naked 2 again though, I haven't used it in more than a year.


    I gave my Naked palette away---kept Naked3 but don't reach for it often---only because I have so many palettes---product overload!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My jaw just dropped and the person next to me on the bus gave me a "shit I sat next to a crazy person look"  ... Those are stunning. Seriously, beautiful!!


:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You know it'll end up in her cart if it isn't already! :lol:


  Lol!!!!  IKR?  Why did I even asked?LOL!  Just messing with u V!  I think I'm skipping it!  I have my eye on other stuff!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

I finally got my RT brushes and..I'm about to order more.  They are gorgeous & people were not kidding when talking about the weight of them. They _feel _expensive. Oh and the UPS man ditched the box & ran or else he would've heard it from me for taking so damn long. In a loving way, of course because he is the regular guy. 


Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Love me some cupcakes but haven't had any in months[/COLOR]:crybaby:


  Cupcakes make me so happy, but I just started my diet today. :crybaby:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    NY schools of higher learning are the BEST!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, I don't yet have enough makeup to necessitate the IKEA drawers. Yet. I'm thinking of getting one of those plastic storage bins with drawers, you know, the kind they use in an office?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Cupcakes make me so happy, but I just started my diet today.


  Which ones did you get? I don't really need them and I heard that they'll be quite expensive in the UK but I definitely want the contouring one


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Also my RT brushes have been on the UPS truck all damn day and they're not here yet! It was scheduled for today. Watch that lazy ass keep it until tomorrow. He better ditch that box at my door and run or I'll..


  Wow---those colors are AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look super pigmented too.   It;s too cold and windy for you to sit outside waiting for UPS!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, I don't yet have enough makeup to necessitate the IKEA drawers. Yet. I'm thinking of getting one of those plastic storage bins with drawers, you know, the kind they use in an office?


Always helps to be prepared! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Lol!!!!  IKR?  Why did I even asked?LOL!  Just messing with u V!  I think I'm skipping it!  I have my eye on other stuff!


:lol: Poor V, we're all on to her. Lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Which ones did you get? I don't really need them and I heard that they'll be quite expensive in the UK but I definitely want the contouring one


  Powder, blush, and contour. I had to have that contour brush. And yeah, they're really expensive in the UK, I heard.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---those colors are AMAZING. :haha:  They look super pigmented too.   It;s too cold and windy for you to sit outside waiting for UPS!!![/COLOR]


  I'm a northeast gal. If I gotta sit outside, I will and it's usually bad news for whoever forces me to do that. :getyou: :lol:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I gave my Naked palette away---kept Naked3 but don't reach for it often---only because I have so many palettes---product overload!!!


  I don't like mine at all and still yesterday I was considering the first one because it was 10 pounds off


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Always helps to be prepared!


  I'll know I've really gone off the deep end when I have the ikea drawers for my makeup.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, I don't yet have enough makeup to necessitate the IKEA drawers. Yet. I'm thinking of getting one of those plastic storage bins with drawers, you know, the kind they use in an office?


  Eh.. both my drawers are full lmfao..... 

  If u don;t have a lot why don't u get some acrylic drawers?
  I have a few of these, found them in TJ Max for cheap
  They fit a lot of stuff


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'll know I've really gone off the deep end when I have the ikea drawers for my makeup. :lmao:


I'm not there yet either. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> *Cupcakes make me so happy, but I just started my diet today.*


  I need to check out these brushes.  I'm getting ready to wash some any minute now.

  What diet are you on???  I follow a specific way of eating that has been my life for quite some time now.  I'm too 
  petite to carry a lot of weight.  I'm a foodie too---so sad.  I feel your pain.  I watch hubs eat delicious baked  
  goods, french fries and pizza.  Is it wrong that on more than one occasion I've been tempted to knock him down 
  and take his food.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

It always makes me nervous when I watch cooking shows and the chef is cutting stuff up all fast and looking straight ahead at the camera. I get you do it all the time, but I'd still be scared I would cut my fingers off. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It always makes me nervous when I watch cooking shows and the chef is cutting stuff up all fast and looking straight ahead at the camera. I get you do it all the time, but I'd still be scared I would cut my fingers off. Lol


  Me too lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm a northeast gal. If I gotta sit outside, I will and it's usually bad news for whoever forces me to do that.


  They look really good, I'll end up with the rose gold ones because I love rose gold, but I'll wait to see if they're going to stock them at iherb or some website I have a discount on


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I need to check out these brushes.  I'm getting ready to wash some any minute now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  What diet are you on???  I follow a specific way of eating that has been my life for quite some time now.  I'm too[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  petite to carry a lot of weight.  I'm a foodie too---so sad.  I feel your pain.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I watch hubs eat [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]delicious baked  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  goods, french fries and pizza.  *Is it wrong that on more than one occasion I've been tempted to knock him down[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]  *and take his food*.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:shock:


Nope! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't like mine at all and still yesterday I was considering the first one because it was 10 pounds off






Maybe you should reconsider---you might not like that one either.  I have a real thing for pink eyeshadow---that's what made me purchase N3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It always makes me nervous when I watch cooking shows and the chef is cutting stuff up all fast and looking straight ahead at the camera. I get you do it all the time, but I'd still be scared I would cut my fingers off. Lol






Reminds me of the time I chopped off a finger nail---thank goodness they were long at the time or else I'd be walking around with a nub.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Reminds me of the time I chopped off a finger nail---thank goodness they were long at the time or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]else I'd be walking around with a nub.[/COLOR]


Oh my gosh! Thank heavens it was just a nail!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Which brushes did u get? I want them all! xD  I started my diet five days ago.. I think I messed up a little today but I promise to be back on track tomorrow      Eh.. both my drawers are full lmfao.....   If u don;t have a lot why don't u get some acrylic drawers? I have a few of these, found them in TJ Max for cheap They fit a lot of stuff


  I'm about to post a pic of them.   It's natural to cheat. Especially in the beginning. The main thing is to not beat yourself up and let that be your slippery slope off your diet.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I need to check out these brushes.  I'm getting ready to wash some any minute now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  What diet are you on???  I follow a specific way of eating that has been my life for quite some time now.  I'm too[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  petite to carry a lot of weight.  I'm a foodie too---so sad.  I feel your pain.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I watch hubs eat [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]delicious baked  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  goods, french fries and pizza.  Is it wrong that on more than one occasion I've been tempted to knock him down[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  and take his food.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:shock:


  I want to do a 7 day juice cleanse, but I need to pick up a juicer. I got my eyes on one and will have it by next week. After I'm done with the juicing it'll be vegetables and limited meat. Right now I'm eating vegetables, no snacks and just water.   Sweets have never been a problem for me as far as candy and chocolate. I drink too much soda and dairy. When I go to starbucks I have to get non-fat milk from now on. That's gonna suck, but whatever. A couple of years ago when I ditched dairy and soda and only made it an occasional treat, the weight fell off. I also tend to snack on crap when I'm bored. Gotta fix that.  And it's never wrong to want to assault people over food. I do that whenever I see someone with pizza. :lol:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe you should reconsider---you might not like that one either.  I have a real thing for pink eyeshadow---that's what made me purchase N3


  The only pink I can wear is hot pink on the lips and dusky pink for blush, everything else looks horrible on me


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

I need to do a cleanse too, it was really easy for me to be on a diet when I lived alone but now I'm at my parents' house again and my mum is one of those people who eat everything and look like they eat 1 carrot per day, so she buys loads of junk food..


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

My RT brushes. Trying to decide if I need another blush brush or not. There is a BOGO going on.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I need to do a cleanse too, it was really easy for me to be on a diet when I lived alone but now I'm at my parents' house again and my mum is one of those people who eat everything and look like they eat 1 carrot per day, so she buys loads of junk food..


  Moms can be horrible when it comes to food! My mother will fix a plate and load it with enough food for 2 people and then ask if you want more! She means well, but diet is not in her vocabulary. So many times I've had to tell her to stay out of my way.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


  PRETTY!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

Ohhh.. they look gorgeous. And I like that they can't roll off the table, I'm constantly looking for my brushes on the floor when I'm doing my makeup lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Moms can be horrible when it comes to food! My mother will fix a plate and load it with enough food for 2 people and then ask if you want more! She means well, but diet is not in her vocabulary. So many times I've had to tell her to stay out of my way.


  yea that's what happened tonight.. she made pasta.
  it wasn't a problem calorie wise, I had enough to spare, but I had already had too many carbs today so yea ;/
  half cheated...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Ohhh.. they look gorgeous. And I like that they can't roll off the table, I'm constantly looking for my brushes on the floor when I'm doing my makeup lol


  Same. That or they fly out of my hand and it grosses me out when they hit the floor.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My RT brushes. Trying to decide if I need another blush brush or not. There is a BOGO going on.


I tried adding the blush brush to my cart and it said unavailable.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I tried adding the blush brush to my cart and it said unavailable.


  Oooh, you just reminded me it's out of stock. I noticed that yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh, you just reminded me it's out of stock. I noticed that yesterday.


I hope they restock before the BOGO is over. Your pic made me feel that I need these in my life. Lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Moms can be horrible when it comes to food! My mother will fix a plate and load it with enough food for 2 people and then ask if you want more! She means well, but diet is not in her vocabulary. So many times I've had to tell her to stay out of my way.


  Exactly. And she is addicted to chocolate (she has perfect skin and perfect weight) and is offering me chocolate every 5 minutes


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they restock before the BOGO is over. Your pic made me feel that I need these in my life. Lol


  I feel this way too now but I just checked and the two rose gold brushes cost almost 50 pounds


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea that's what happened tonight.. she made pasta. it wasn't a problem calorie wise, I had enough to spare, but I had already had too many carbs today so yea ;/ half cheated...


  Pasta can make a girl cheat..  





mkoparanova said:


> Exactly. And she is addicted to chocolate (she has perfect skin and perfect weight) and is offering me chocolate every 5 minutes :thud:


  My mother is a type 2 diabetic and she buys all kinds of junk she knows she can't eat. So who's supposed to eat it? Yeah, me and my dad. Nope, not anymore. Sometimes you have to hurt some feelings and make the people around you realize you're trying to better yourself and to stop tempting you.   





NaomiH said:


> I hope they restock before the BOGO is over. Your pic made me feel that I need these in my life. Lol


  How long do their BOGO's usually last? I shop there so infrequently and this was my first online purchase. I thought the blush brush would be too small, but it's not. Sometimes you need precise application. I know I do because I'm heavy handed and impatient. Not a good mix.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I feel this way too now but I just checked and the two rose gold brushes cost almost 50 pounds


Yipes! :shock: That's like $75!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Pasta can make a girl cheat.. My mother is a type 2 diabetic and she buys all kinds of junk she knows she can't eat. So who's supposed to eat it? Yeah, me and my dad. Nope, not anymore. Sometimes you have to hurt some feelings and make the people around you realize you're trying to better yourself and to stop tempting you.  How long do their BOGO's usually last? I shop there so infrequently and this was my first online purchase. I thought the blush brush would be too small, but it's not. Sometimes you need precise application. I know I do because I'm heavy handed and impatient. Not a good mix.


My dad is type 2 also and having to monitor him can be so tiring. He sneaks stuff like a kid taking cookies from the cookie jar. Drives me bonkers!   I don't shop there too often either,but I'd guess at least a week or so.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just ordered the foundation brush and the large shader brush. I wish they were all rose gold, to be honest. At least no silver. :yuck:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yipes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I definitely won't spend that much money on two realtechniques brushes


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yeah, I definitely won't spend that much money on two realtechniques brushes


I wouldn't either.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just ordered the foundation brush and the large shader brush. I wish they were all rose gold, to be honest. At least no silver.


  I wish they were all rose gold too lol! :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I wouldn't either.


  So I checked ulta and the prices are the same but the currency is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were talking about taxes and shipping in the video but that's too much


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

OMG! CRISIS! Kat Von D is out of her powder foundation in my shade. I've been waiting for awhile for it to come back in stock, too. I may need to go to my local Sephora and brave the shitty mall that I hate just to get the powder. I've been using Urban Decay's powder and I don't like it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My dad is type 2 also and having to monitor him can be so tiring. He sneaks stuff like a kid taking cookies from the cookie jar. Drives me bonkers!   I don't shop there too often either,but I'd guess at least a week or so.


  The thing is my mom is actually good about what she eats, but she buys junk for others to eat. Like, wtf??


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just ordered the foundation brush and the large shader brush. I wish they were all rose gold, to be honest. At least no silver. :yuck:


The silver is kinda funky looking.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The thing is my mom is actually good about what she eats, but she buys junk for others to eat. Like, wtf??


That's good then. We almost never have junk good around,but he likes to sneak around when we do actually bake cookies or have ice cream on hand for the kids. He even will sneak extra helpings of rice,I think  he just likes sneaking food to be naughty. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg this nars shipping takes soooo long!!! No shipping notice yet!! :sigh:


 They sucked big time! I'd rather wait till it gets available at Sephora or Nordies.  





shontay07108 said:


> I got my Melt stacks & I'm excited, so I'm going to post my pictures here. Mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love them both!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The silver is kinda funky looking.


  gold tones are just so much prettier to look at, imo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> *And it's never wrong to want to assault people over food. I do that whenever I see someone with pizza.*








   I'm so disciplined it's painful--------.for others to watch because they then feel guilty.  I take no responsibility for those feelings.  I can cook/bake great food and not 
   touch it.  I'm good if I can rant talk about it.  I find that protein keeps me full for hours.  I have Chai latte (skinny) and a Quest Protein bar for bkfst---which may be at
   1PM.  I'm not usually hungry until dinner time.  I alternate between protein and protein and vegetable days and it's so, so easy.  If I happen to get hungry at night I'll 
   have tea & a protein bar.  I do best when hubs is out of town because i essentially have to add some sort of starchy carb to the meal for him.  I hate being responsible 
   for someone else's taste buds----especially when I'm restricting my own intake.  I don't think I could do vegetables and water the way you are....it's hard for me to drink 
   plain water in the winter, but I'll drink buckets of hot tea.  I was never a huge soda drinker and I've always preferred non-fat milk.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wish they were all rose gold too lol! :/


  Love rose gold---just got some rose gold fashion jewelry----so pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


     Oh they look nice.  I need to know how they hold up to daily washing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love you Naomi!  You're always so supportive:lmao: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so disciplined it's painful--------.for others to watch because they then feel guilty.  I take no responsibility for those feelings.  I can cook/bake great food and not[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   touch it.  I'm good if I can rant talk [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]about it.  I find that protein keeps me full for hours.  I have Chai latte (skinny) and a Quest Protein bar for bkfst---which may be at[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   1PM.  I'm not usually hungry until dinner time.  I alternate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]between protein and protein and vegetable days and it's so, so easy.  If I happen to get hungry at night I'll[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   have tea & a protein bar.  I do best when hubs is out of town because i essentially have [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to add some sort of starchy carb to the meal for him.  I hate being responsible[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   for someone else's taste buds----especially when I'm restricting my own intake.  I don't think I could do vegetables [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and water the way you are....it's hard for me to drink[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   plain water in the winter, but I'll drink buckets of hot tea.  I was never a huge soda drinker and I've always preferred non-fat milk.[/COLOR]


  See, I can't do hot tea but I was reading about green tea and how it helps weight loss. I don't know. I don't do hot beverages in general. The veggies and water are just easing me into the juice cleanse and after that I'll ease back into regular food. I'll allow myself some apple juice and something like baked chicken. I've done all this before, but the problem was being surrounded by people who threw me off. It won't happen again. I'm all in now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Oh they look nice.  I need to know how they hold up to daily washing.[/COLOR]


  That's what I'm curious about. I've had brushes that stain after one use. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The thing is my mom is actually good about what she eats, but she buys junk for others to eat. Like, wtf??


    Oops   I think I'm your mother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


here's the deal---If I don't keep snacks in the house hubs complains.  If I do keep snacks in the house hubs complains.  
   It doesn't bother me one  bit to have them around because I won't touch it.  To hear my husband tell it, potato chips are chasing him around our house.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That's what I'm curious about. I've had brushes that stain after one use. Drives me nuts.


  My TF brushes which are white haired brushes wash up beautifully---even my MAC brushes wash well and don't stain.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oops   I think I'm your mother:lmao: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]here's the deal---If I don't keep snacks in the house hubs complains.  If I do keep snacks in the house hubs [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]complains.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   It doesn't bother me one  bit to have them around because I won't touch it.  To hear my husband tell it, potato chips are chasing him around our house.[/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love you Naomi!  You're always so supportive:lmao: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so disciplined it's painful--------.for others to watch because they then feel guilty.  I take no responsibility for those feelings.  I can cook/bake great food and not[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   touch it.  I'm good if I can rant talk [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]about it.  I find that protein keeps me full for hours.  I have Chai latte (skinny) and a Quest Protein bar for bkfst---which may be at[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   1PM.  I'm not usually hungry until dinner time.  I alternate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]between protein and protein and vegetable days and it's so, so easy.  If I happen to get hungry at night I'll[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   have tea & a protein bar.  I do best when hubs is out of town because i essentially have [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to add some sort of starchy carb to the meal for him.  I hate being responsible[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   for someone else's taste buds----especially when I'm restricting my own intake.  I don't think I could do vegetables [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and water the way you are....it's hard for me to drink[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   plain water in the winter, but I'll drink buckets of hot tea.  I was never a huge soda drinker and I've always preferred non-fat milk.[/COLOR]


:kiss: love you too Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm too tired to make dinner tonight, so I just made a pot of Jasmine green tea and am laying around watching Antiques Roadshow until Sleepy Hollow comes on.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] My TF brushes which are white haired brushes wash up beautifully---even my MAC brushes was well and don't stain.[/COLOR]


  My Mac stippling brush stains. It's so stubborn to clean. I bought a sigma brush that stains horribly. Otherwise, my brushes are fine. The old RT brushes included.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My Mac stippling brush stains. It's so stubborn to clean. I bought a sigma brush that stains horribly. Otherwise, my brushes are fine. The old RT brushes included.


I've noticed the same thing with my MAC stippling brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That's what I'm curious about. I've had brushes that stain after one use. Drives me nuts.


    You'll have to let me know before I buy them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You'll have to let me know before I buy them.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  I'm using them tomorrow, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My Mac stippling brush stains. It's so stubborn to clean. I bought a sigma brush that stains horribly. Otherwise, my brushes are fine. The old RT brushes included.


  But are you able to get your 187 et al white again?  I use a little baby oil to breakdown the dyes in the product.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

One of the best things I've done to help with dieting was download the MyFitnessPal app. At first it was a pain to log every single thing I consumed, but after awhile you get used to the "prep work" before eating. Plus there's something super satisfying about adding your workouts and seeing your "total calories left" jump up to some insane number. Or I'm just weird like that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm using them tomorrow, so I'll let you know.


   Allrighty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> One of the best things I've done to help with dieting was download the* MyFitnessPal app.* At first it was a pain to log every single thing I consumed, but after awhile you get used to the "prep work" before eating. Plus there's something super satisfying about adding your workouts and seeing your "total calories left" jump up to some insane number. Or I'm just weird like that.


   That sounds really great.  Whatever works!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm too tired to make dinner tonight, so I just made a pot of Jasmine green tea and am laying around watching Antiques Roadshow until Sleepy Hollow comes on.


   That show is scary right?  Meddy's too chicken to watch


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That show is scary right?  Meddy's too chicken to watch:lol: [/COLOR]


It has a few spooky moments from time to time,but I find it a fun watch.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm too tired to make dinner tonight, so I just made a pot of Jasmine green tea and am laying around watching Antiques Roadshow until Sleepy Hollow comes on.


Sounds like a great night


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds like a great night


Not really, pretty boring really. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> One of the best things I've done to help with dieting was download the MyFitnessPal app. At first it was a pain to log every single thing I consumed, but after awhile you get used to the "prep work" before eating. Plus there's something super satisfying about adding your workouts and seeing your "total calories left" jump up to some insane number. Or I'm just weird like that.


  That's what I use. That little app helped me lose 27 lbs last time!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm just hanging out. Taking calls. Bored. I already hit my goal of $100 for the day, so I could technically stop taking calls but prime time for calls is coming up, and I'll easily make another $100.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm just hanging out. Taking calls. Bored. I already hit my goal of $100 for the day, so I could technically stop taking calls but prime time for calls is coming up, and I'll easily make another $100.


  Take a few more and u can buy your wish list !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm just hanging out. Taking calls. Bored. I already hit my goal of $100 for the day, so I could technically stop taking calls but prime time for calls is coming up, and I'll easily make another $100.


Nice! I'd say take a few more calls!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Take a few more and u can buy your wish list !!


  EXACTLY. Actually, I've already made enough to buy it. I made like $300 the other day, and every day since I've been hitting about $200.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Waiting for tonight's deposit so I can buy: KVD Contour palette, KVD Foundation and concealer, and another KVD lipstick (yes, another one). 

  I have a problem!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a question ladies, since i just signed up for mr rebates and ebates, when will it show up on my account the rebates from my purchases?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got a question ladies, since i just signed up for mr rebates and ebates, when will it show up on my account the rebates from my purchases?


It depends on the store. Some show up the same day, some in 24 hours and some can take a week. I've never had one take longer than 2 days to show up in my Ebates account. It'll usually tell you when you open the ticket when you're going to the site from the ebates link. I've never used Mr. Rebates though.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @mel33t the narsissist lip and cheek palette is up on sephora!!


  Gift card!!!!!! :stars:  Jeeze V, you know me so well. :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm still playing catch up on this thread from the weekend. So active, but I love it   I'm drinking some tea and just taking it easy. What's everyone up to?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm still playing catch up on this thread from the weekend. So active, but I love it   I'm drinking some tea and just taking it easy. What's everyone up to?


The same thing you are actually!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> EXACTLY. Actually, I've already made enough to buy it. I made like $300 the other day, and every day since I've been hitting about $200.


  That sounds so tempting, seriously. I could buy so much makeup. Ugh.


----------



## jenise (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I finally got my RT brushes and..I'm about to order more.  They are gorgeous & people were not kidding when talking about the weight of them. They _feel _expensive. Oh and the UPS man ditched the box & ran or else he would've heard it from me for taking so damn long. In a loving way, of course because he is the regular guy.  Cupcakes make me so happy, but I just started my diet today. :crybaby:





mkoparanova said:


> Which ones did you get? I don't really need them and I heard that they'll be quite expensive in the UK but I definitely want the contouring one


  I'm soo obssesed w the contour one! I really want the blush one next. I also wish they were all rose gold


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> That sounds so tempting, seriously. I could buy so much makeup. Ugh.


And shoes!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> And shoes!


  I really want a new pair of heels...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I really want a new pair of heels...


So do I. I'd like a new purse too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not really, pretty boring really. Lol


Ok lol let me rephrase that...sounds like a relaxing night lol   





pandorablack said:


> I'm just hanging out. Taking calls. Bored. I already hit my goal of $100 for the day, so I could technically stop taking calls but prime time for calls is coming up, and I'll easily make another $100.


Take a few more..totally worth it


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 5, 2015)

I already want more makeup. I want more UD Naked glosses (obsessed with the one in Naked on the Run) and a super shimmery bronzer. I've been using benefit Hoola, but I love shimmer in bronzer. I keep waffling on which to get (under $40).  





NaomiH said:


> So do I. I'd like a new purse too


 I really need a cute purse before Spring.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V are u getting it?


 No WD!! I already have albatross and Laguna (more than 1). I really wish they stopped using Laguna and orgasm in every other palette!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. I'd like a new purse too


  I need a new purse for sure :/ not sure what I want. I want it to have a long strap and not be that  big and be gray. Someone help me XD


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No WD!! I already have albatross and Laguna (more than 1). I really wish they stopped using Laguna and orgasm in every other palette!!


They're Nars' answer to Rapid black and Carbon. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I already want more makeup. I want more UD Naked glosses (obsessed with the one in Naked on the Run) and a super shimmery bronzer. I've been using benefit Hoola, but I love shimmer in bronzer. I keep waffling on which to get (under $40). I really need a cute purse before Spring.


I just want all the Rouge G lipsticks and L'Extraits. Lol. I only have one bronzer and it's MAC'S Delphic.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I need a new purse for sure :/ not sure what I want. I want it to have a long strap and not be that  big and be gray. Someone help me XD


I have no clue what I want either, besides black because I'm a black loving mofo.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

All this talk of shoes and purse!! I just received the NM brochure today and there was this Lafayette cotton & viscose skirt and a jimmy choo clutch that I neeeed!!!  I take it is a sign :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Speaking of needs. I need this shirt!https://represent.com/tomfelton


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not sure if anyone here shops cult nails. I really like their nail lacquers and today they posted on IG that they are liquidating!!!  everything is 60% off.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All this talk of shoes and purse!! I just received the NM brochure today and there was this Lafayette cotton & viscose skirt and a jimmy choo clutch that I neeeed!!!  I take it is a sign :haha:


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am not sure if anyone here shops cult nails. I really like their nail lacquers and today they posted on IG that they are liquidating!!!  everything is 60% off.


Never bought any of their polishes before,but I guess now is a good time  to!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All this talk of shoes and purse!! I just received the NM brochure today and there was this Lafayette cotton & viscose skirt and a jimmy choo clutch that I neeeed!!!  I take it is a sign :haha:


:lol: you are so fancy V  





NaomiH said:


> Speaking of needs. I need this shirt!https://represent.com/tomfelton


I want one


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: you are so fancy V I want one


Me too! I think I need to buy it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Me too! I think I need to buy it.


You have to oke:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Speaking of needs. I need this shirt!https://represent.com/tomfelton


  xD


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: you are so fancy V I want one


 :lol: not really D!! It's been a while since I splurged on clutches and bags! Makeup though is a whole diff story :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Never bought any of their polishes before,but I guess now is a good time  to!


 I really liked their polishes!! Nevermore is a nice black and I like the top and base coats too!! It was a fairly new brand like. 2-3 yrs old. I came across when T reviewed it  and was among the editors choice award last year!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: not really D!! It's been a while since I splurged on clutches and bags! Makeup though is a whole diff story :haha:


Lol makeup is a diff story for sure


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Has Anyone tried the Laura mercier liquid lipsticks???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It has a few spooky moments from time to time,but I find it a fun watch.


    My friend tries to get me to watch but no way---I'm home alone


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Has Anyone tried the Laura mercier liquid lipsticks???


 No.  Have you?  Did you get your Dior Cheek & Lip Glow yet?  Mine arrives tomorrow----although there could be a weather related delay---they're forecasting snow


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No.  Have you?  Did you get your Dior Cheek & Lip Glow yet?  Mine arrives tomorrow----although there could be a weather related delay---they're forecasting snow[/COLOR]


 Mine says Tomm too!! :yaay: it's supposed to snow here Tomm as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Has Anyone tried the Laura mercier liquid lipsticks???


I've heard mixed reviews on them. I am curious though


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm just hanging out. Taking calls. Bored. I already hit my goal of $100 for the day, so I could technically stop taking calls but prime time for calls is coming up, and* I'll easily make another $100.*


    More calls, more calls


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's what I use. That little app helped me lose 27 lbs last time!


    Wow---that's pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got a question ladies, since i just signed up for mr rebates and ebates, when will it show up on my account the rebates from my purchases?
> You get E-mail notifications and they will tell you when you'll be getting a big fat check
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


  You're correct.  Ebates waits for info from the store (that's what they told me) and then they send the customer the % cash to expect.  Mr Rebates functions similarly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine says Tomm too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Be safe!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm drinking some tea and just taking it easy. What's everyone up to?


    I washed makeup brushes and then had a cup of tea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> See, I can't do hot tea but I was reading about green tea and how it helps weight loss. I don't know. I don't do hot beverages in general. The veggies and water are just easing me into the juice cleanse and after that I'll ease back into regular food. I'll allow myself some apple juice and something like baked chicken. I've done all this before, but the problem was being surrounded by people who threw me off. It won't happen again.* I'm all in now.*


  I drink buckets of green tea!  How do you fix your veggies---some raw, some cooked????  I think you're right---when you have the right mind set it's totally doable.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I really liked their polishes!! Nevermore is a nice black and I like the top and base coats too!! It was a fairly new brand like. 2-3 yrs old. I came across when T reviewed it  and was among the editors choice award last year!!


Hmm...maybe I'll grab a couple


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's good then. We almost never have junk good around,but he likes to sneak around when we do actually bake cookies or have ice cream on hand for the kids. He even will sneak extra helpings of rice,I think he just likes sneaking food to be naughty. Lol


   He sounds like my hubby---I thinks hubs is addicted to carbs.  He loves bread the way I love makeup


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So do I. I'd like a new purse too


  Don't talk shoes and bags.  They started talking bags in the Sephora thread and I ended up buying a bag that I don't need, but I can't wait to get the stupid little bag!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Don't talk shoes and bags.  They started talking bags in the Sephora thread and I ended up buying a bag that I don't need, but I can't wait to get the stupid little bag!!![/COLOR]:haha:


Oooo......what bag?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] He sounds like my hubby---I thinks hubs is addicted to carbs.  He loves bread the way I love makeup[/COLOR]:lol: :lmao:


It sure is a good thing makeup won't go to our thighs! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I really need a cute purse before Spring.


   I just ordered a SJP cross body bag in chalk---it's white---it was $375, got it for 50% off and they just reduced it again




     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-ranger-crossbody-bag/3849787?origin=PredictiveSearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=595&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_D


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oooo......what bag?


     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-ranger-crossbody-bag/3849787?origin=PredictiveSearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=595&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_D


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I just ordered a SJP cross body bag in chalk---it's white---it was $375, got it for 50% off and they just reduced it again[/COLOR]:shock:     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-ran...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_D


 Meddy did you check the highlighter thread :lmao: it's a conspiracy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am not sure if anyone here shops cult nails. I really like their nail lacquers and today they posted on IG that they are liquidating!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Now that's a sign!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddy did you check the highlighter thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh no----heading over


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddy did you check the highlighter thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Trace Gold for EVERYONE!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

So, I'm kinda miffed. My big Sephora order is taking FOUR business days to ship. They shipped it UPS instead of On Track. I think I liked On Track better, they were super fast and I got my stuff in 3, sometimes even 2 days. But UPS tracking says Thursday, which will be FOUR business days. Grr.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

:yaay: finally got shipping notice from NARS!!!! :yaay:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yaay: finally got shipping notice from NARS!!!! :yaay:


:stars: Yay


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :stars: Yay


 :lmao: now i better get it before it launches at sephora!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone picked up those new NYx concealer palettes? I went to ulta on Sunday and they were sold out! But thankfully I saw they had them online and snatched them up in light and medium and now I see light is sold out! I'd love to hear some thoughts if anyone's purchased them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Has anyone picked up those new NYx concealer palettes? I went to ulta on Sunday and they were sold out! But thankfully I saw they had them online and snatched them up in light and medium and now I see light is sold out! I'd love to hear some thoughts if anyone's purchased them


  No, but I am curious about them as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Trace Gold for EVERYONE!


   Just laughed so loud I woke the dog!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> finally got shipping notice from NARS!!!!


   NARS sends shipping notices????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm happy this miracle has happened for you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NARS sends shipping notices????:haha:   I'm happy this miracle has happened for you!!![/COLOR]:stars:


 Right?? :lmao: but it says estimated delivery unknown


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Trace Gold for EVERYONE!


 :lmao:


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol   No, but I am curious about them as well.


  I got a shipping email from ulta a few hours ago so I will soon find out and thank god for those $3.50 coupons 2 concealer palettes for $20 bucks? Yes pleaseeeeee now let's hope they are amazing


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I got a shipping email from ulta a few hours ago so I will soon find out and thank god for those $3.50 coupons 2 concealer palettes for $20 bucks? Yes pleaseeeeee now let's hope they are amazing


   Oh I hope you love them!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I got a shipping email from ulta a few hours ago so I will soon find out and thank god for those $3.50 coupons 2 concealer palettes for $20 bucks? Yes pleaseeeeee now let's hope they are amazing


That is a good deal! Let me know how they work out


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I hope you love them!!![/COLOR]


  Me too cause nothing grinds my gears more than returning stuff I got online lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a good deal! Let me know how they work out


  Will do dolly! Nyx is very hit or miss for me but I really hope this is a hit!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> So, I'm kinda miffed. My big Sephora order is taking FOUR business days to ship. They shipped it UPS instead of On Track. I think I liked On Track better, they were super fast and I got my stuff in 3, sometimes even 2 days. But UPS tracking says Thursday, which will be FOUR business days. Grr.


 That's wild.  Both Vee & I ordered stuff from Sephora on the 3rd and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Me too cause nothing grinds my gears more than returning stuff I got online lol


    I know----I hate having to return anything---real pain in the neck!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I know----I hate having to return anything---real pain in the neck![/COLOR]


  Most of the time I don't cause I'm lazy and I'll give it away to a friend or my mom unless it's something I spent a good penny on I'll either return it or use it depending on what it is


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Will do dolly! Nyx is very hit or miss for me but I really hope this is a hit!


True. I'm hoping for a hit as well


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> True. I'm hoping for a hit as well


  I'm mostly excited for that pink salmon colored concealer for my dark circles I don't see a lot of drug store brands coming out with one and I use to use one from the brand pixi and it was amazing it was a bit expensive though $15 bucks which isn't that bad but the tax is a killer lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Most of the time I don't cause I'm lazy and I'll give it away to a friend or my mom unless it's something I spent a good penny on I'll either return it or use it depending on what it is


    I've kept things that I didn't love because a return was too much of a hassle, but like you I just given thing away.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's wild.  Both Vee & I ordered stuff from Sephora on the 3rd and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow


  Yeah, I ordered on the 3rd too. WTF.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, I ordered on the 3rd too. WTF.


    Are you VIBR?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you VIBR?


  No, just VIB. I was $250 shy of hitting Rouge last year. I'M GOING TO HIT IT THIS YEAR THOUGH. I'm determined!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> No, just VIB. I was $250 shy of hitting Rouge last year. I'M GOING TO HIT IT THIS YEAR THOUGH. I'm determined!


  Oh--then I think that's the issue.  Both Vee and I are VIBR.  You were very close.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh--then I think that's the issue.  Both Vee and I are VIBR.  You were very close.


  I know I was. But I was SO BROKE in December. I had to move, and that took up all my available funds. A friend bought my kids their Christmas presents. I couldn't even afford to do that.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not broke anymore though! YAY FOR NEW EMPLOYMENT.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not broke anymore though! YAY FOR NEW EMPLOYMENT.


   I'm so glad things are better for you.   Goodbye to tough times and hello to new employment & a great New Year!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got my first huge deposit and made another Sephora order. 


1398817134.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation / Lock-It Tattoo Foundation Light 421398726125.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer / Lock-It Tattoo Concealer Light 161478247135.00NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder / Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder Translucent Crystal1654110146.00Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette / Shade + Light Contour Palette1621762121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick A-GO-GO1621754121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick BACKSTAGE BAMBI150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples167572710.00MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural / BI 100 PT


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yaay: finally got shipping notice from NARS!!!! :yaay:


 Yay!!!  





pandorablack said:


> I just got my first huge deposit and made another Sephora order.
> 1398817134.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation / Lock-It Tattoo Foundation Light 421398726125.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer / Lock-It Tattoo Concealer Light 161478247135.00NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder / Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder Translucent Crystal1654110146.00Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette / Shade + Light Contour Palette1621762121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick A-GO-GO1621754121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick BACKSTAGE BAMBI150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples167572710.00MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural / BI 100 PT


 Great Haul!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just got my first huge deposit and made another Sephora order.
> 1398817134.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation / Lock-It Tattoo Foundation Light 421398726125.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer / Lock-It Tattoo Concealer Light 161478247135.00NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder / Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder Translucent Crystal1654110146.00Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette / Shade + Light Contour Palette1621762121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick A-GO-GO1621754121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick BACKSTAGE BAMBI150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples167572710.00MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural / BI 100 PT


 Everything sounds good!! Have you tried the foundation before? I want to change mine and I'm looking at this one, the mufe hd and dior star. I want to make an order from sephora when I get back to uk but I'm not sure what I want yet lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just got my first huge deposit and made another Sephora order.
> 1398817134.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation / Lock-It Tattoo Foundation Light 421398726125.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer / Lock-It Tattoo Concealer Light 161478247135.00NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder / Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder Translucent Crystal1654110146.00Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette / Shade + Light Contour Palette1621762121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick A-GO-GO1621754121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick BACKSTAGE BAMBI150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples167572710.00MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural / BI 100 PT


Awesome


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not broke anymore though! YAY FOR NEW EMPLOYMENT.


    :stars:  yay for a new and better job.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not broke anymore though! YAY FOR NEW EMPLOYMENT.


  Happy for you girly. Sounds like 2015 is shaping up to be your year!! :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xg41_Zx-n2/  That Kat Von D brush looks really nice... So much makeup coming out!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know right[/COLOR]:lol:     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-ran...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_D


Me likey!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Morning! I'm back at work A.K.A. I have internet. So I'll be around!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

Should I order the UD gloss I want from Nordies or Sephora? I want to maybe make Rouge again this year, but Nordies is so much better with perks.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Good morning!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just got my first huge deposit and made another Sephora order.
> 
> 
> 1398817134.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Foundation / Lock-It Tattoo Foundation Light 421398726125.00Kat Von D Lock-It Tattoo Concealer / Lock-It Tattoo Concealer Light 161478247135.00NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder / Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder Translucent Crystal1654110146.00Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette / Shade + Light Contour Palette1621762121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick A-GO-GO1621754121.00Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lipstick / Studded Kiss Lipstick BACKSTAGE BAMBI150383810.00Living Proof Prime Style Extender / samples164109110.00tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush / samples167572710.00MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural / BI 100 PT


    Great haul!!!  I love the NARS Light Reflecting powder---I have both pressed & loose.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Should I order the UD gloss I want from Nordies or Sephora? I want to maybe make Rouge again this year, but Nordies is so much better with perks.


    Well if you use rebates, Nordies is 6% cash back and Sephora is only 4%.  Also, Nordies is free shipping w/o minimum dollar requirement.  Unless you're VIBR
   you have to spend $50.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






Hello there honey bunny!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well if you use rebates, Nordies is 6% cash back and Sephora is only 4%.  Also, Nordies is free shipping w/o minimum dollar requirement.  Unless you're VIBR
> you have to spend $50.


  I'm VIBR this year, but I'm not sure if trying to maintain it for 2016 is worth it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Me likey!


    I started to get it in black but then I thought with the white I could give my white Fendi a bit of a rest next summer.
   I don't know how I can be thinking about summer while it's snowing here today.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Morning! I'm back at work A.K.A. I have internet. So I'll be around!


Morning! Yay for Internet!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I started to get it in black but then I thought with the white I could give my white Fendi a bit of a rest next summer.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't know how I can be thinking about summer while it's snowing here today.[/COLOR]


Wishful thinking? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Hello there honey bunny!!!![/COLOR]


Good morning Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Should I order the UD gloss I want from Nordies or Sephora? I want to maybe make Rouge again this year, but Nordies is so much better with perks.


Hmm....I'd do Nordies


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>








 Hello there!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm VIBR this year, but I'm not sure if trying to maintain it for 2016 is worth it.


    You know it depends on whether you can get what you want from other stores with similar or better perks than Sephora.
   Sometimes I'll buy an item from Sephora because I know I'll get it faster than for example Nordies.  I often approach it on
   an item/item basis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmm....I'd do Nordies


   Yes----Ebates is higher right now for Nordies too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Meddy!






I hope you're having a good day!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :haha:  Hello there!


 Howdy Nadine!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes----Ebates is higher right now for Nordies too!!![/COLOR]


Wish it'd do a triple cash back day soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :hug: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you're having a good day!!![/COLOR]


So far, so good! I'm still in bed being a lazy puss because I don't feel like going outside to change some filters and spark plugs on my car. Lol. I hope you have wonderful day Meddy! :hug:


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Nadine!


  How are you, Naomi?
  I still haven't received a shipping confirmation for my Chanel blush order.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> How are you, Naomi? I still haven't received a shipping confirmation for my Chanel blush order. :sigh:


Doing well, thank you! Yourself?  Oh that stinks, I hate when companies take forever to ship things out. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you have wonderful day Meddy!


    I'm impressed that you know how to to change filters and spark plugs on your car!!!!  It's 21 degrees and I have to go out and shovel snow from the patio & walkway.
   My neighbor shoveled the sidewalk earlier.  I'm only doing it to have a clear path for my UPS guy....it's package day!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morninggggg  Snow day :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


:lol: Morning


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snow day


  I know. I headed out for work this morning and turned around after I realized it was going to take me 3 hrs to get there. The roads were very bad this morning.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that stinks, I hate when companies take forever to ship things out. I hope you get it soon.


  Doing alright. Thank you  I'm also thinking about purchasing a Chanel brush or two. Didn't want to buy anything else this month, but it would be a good deal. I'll give it some more thought...


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snow day


  Good morning! 
  How are you?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm impressed that you know how to to change filters and spark plugs on your car!!!!  It's 21 degrees and I have to go out and shovel snow from the patio & walkway.
> My neighbor shoveled the sidewalk earlier.  I'm only doing it to have a clear path for my UPS guy....it's package day!!!!


  I'm impressed, too! All I can do is change my headlight.  It's package day for me as well.  Nordies (TF Flynn - I caved) and a big Lush order!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm impressed that you know how to to change filters and spark plugs on your car!!!!  It's 21 degrees and I have to go out and shovel snow from the patio & walkway.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My neighbor shoveled the sidewalk earlier.  I'm only doing it to have a clear path for my UPS guy....it's package day!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


I've learned how to do some  of the simpler things via YouTube and Google in an effort to save a little money on servicing the car. I was shocked to see how easy those spark plugs are to change on my car after paying almost $70 to have them changed and swore never again when I can buy all four for 20 bucks and do it myself in 15 or 20 minutes. It's package day for me too, I'm getting a new boy delivered. :yaay:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know. I headed out for work this morning and turned around after I realized it was going to take me 3 hrs to get there. The roads were very bad this morning.


  Oh  it wasn't that bad when I started this morning but now it is!!  





Periodinan said:


> Good morning!


 Good morninggg!!!i am good!!  How are you???


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm impressed that you know how to to change filters and spark plugs on your car!!!!  It's 21 degrees and I have to go out and shovel snow from the patio & walkway.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My neighbor shoveled the sidewalk earlier.  I'm only doing it to have a clear path for my UPS guy....it's package day!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


 :lol: yesss it's package day!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Doing alright. Thank you  I'm also thinking about purchasing a Chanel brush or two. Didn't want to buy anything else this month, but it would be a good deal. I'll give it some more thought...


I've never tried the Chanel brushes before. Are they good?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am 

I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am    I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


My favorite and signature scent is Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique. My second favorite is Armani Code.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morninggg!!!i am good!! How are you???


  I am also good, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Today's the last day of the holidays for me, university starts again tomorrow, so I am being lazy today


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've never tried the Chanel brushes before. Are they good?


  I only have the two kabukis so far, the synthetic Les Beiges one and the regular one. They're alright, the one with real hair isn't exactly soft though. I might get the 187 ''dupe'', the reviews I've seen were pretty good.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I am also good, thanks!   Today's the last day of the holidays for me, university starts again tomorrow, so I am being lazy today


Yay for being lazy! :yahoo:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am
> 
> I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


  My fav of all time is Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I only have the two kabukis so far, the synthetic Les Beiges one and the regular one. They're alright, the one with real hair isn't exactly soft though. I might get the 187 ''dupe'', the reviews I've seen were pretty good.


Thanks! I'll have to look at them next time I'm at Nordstrom.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yay for being lazy!


  Sleeping without having to set an alarm is the best thing about such days


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am
> 
> I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


  I like Jo Malone Red Roses.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snow day


 ...and cold---21 degrees.  Vee people are getting cancellations  of Guerlain orders from Nordies left  & right .  I'm bracing myself for one too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am    I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


Fiori by VC, Daisy Dream by MJ And Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> And Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening


  Good morning to you!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ...and cold---21 degrees.  Vee people are getting cancellations  of Guerlain orders from Nordies left  & right .  I'm bracing myself for one too


  Why? Not enough stock?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]...and cold---21 degrees.  Vee people are getting cancellations  of Guerlain orders from Nordies left  & right .  I'm bracing myself for one too:shock: [/COLOR]


 I just saw that meddy!! :nono: I presume they went way over their head with preorders when they didn't have enough inventory!! Check the status with CS via live chat and if they are not shipping it soon,order from NM??They still have everything in stock!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fiori by VC, Daisy Dream by MJ And Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening


 Morning D!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Sleeping without having to set an alarm is the best thing about such days :haha:


Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fiori by VC, Daisy Dream by MJ And Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening


Good morning Dolly!


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am    I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


 Marc Jacobs daisy dream and prada candy florale!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies, good morning to you, it's evening where I am    I haven't bought anything this year and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms  I want to buy a perfume, which are your favourite ones?


  I have been wearing Si by Giorgio Armani like crazy lately. Midnight Poison by Dior is my favorite perfume but it has been discontinued. I also love Bottega Veneta by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Howdy guys!  Hope everyone is having a good day so far!  Anyone who has to drive in the snow/ice ~ be safe.  Hope everyone gets home safely️


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Anyone who has to drive in the snow/ice ~ be safe. Hope everyone gets home safely️


  Good morning!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Howdy guys!  Hope everyone is having a good day so far!  Anyone who has to drive in the snow/ice ~ be safe.  Hope everyone gets home safely️


Morning WD! I hope the weather up where you are isn't too narly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

I almost feel bad about my high of 64* today when I think of people being snowed in. :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I like Jo Malone Red Roses.


  I've never tried Jo Malone fragrances but I love roses, that's one of the few flower scents I like on me, I'll try it when I get the chance


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I almost feel bad about my high of 64* today when I think of people being snowed in. :/


 Howdy buddy!! Stupid snow and fog here !


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Howdy buddy!! Stupid snow and fog here !


I'm sorry Buddy. :support:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry Buddy. :support:


 I should have stayed home :haha: there is no one here!! Most are working from home !! It's foggy here so i am leaving my car here and hubby will pick me up on his way home!! I am okay driving on snow but fog hboy:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!


You should see it here if it's freezing and rains a little bit so there's a touch of ice on the road, all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!


  So sorry about this snow chaos... I was in carinthia (a part of Austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) this and last week. We went snowboarding/skiing to another town one day and the roads we had to take to get there were covered in ice. This place where we were staying is between two "provinces" and I guess none of them wants to take care of the roads. They're always in such a bad condition.
  We didn't expect the road to be that icy so we left the road by accident. We drove into a small (my dict.cc says it's also called "graben" in english) graben. It was my first small accident and it was the first time I ever lost control of my car. I was so shocked.
I am so glad no one got hurt, not even my car has a scratch.
  A few meters on the left there was a cliff and a river below and a few meters in front of us there were big, big rocks - like on every mountain road. It could have ended much worse. 

Please drive safely!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I should have stayed home :haha: there is no one here!! Most are working from home !! It's foggy here so i am leaving my car here and hubby will pick me up on his way home!! I am okay driving on snow but fog hboy:


I hate fog, especially in the early morning or after dusk.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!


  :werd:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

I just made a makeup buy, but I thought it over first instead of impulse buying! So after three full days of wanting it I bought the new Too Faced Soulmates bronzer in Carrie & Big.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Why? Not enough stock?


    It seems that way---they had taken several pre-orders, so perhaps they filled those first.  I still have not yet gotten a cancellation notice but I didn't get 
   a shipping notice either.  I think this is what they call being in limbo.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so disappointed... I think I'm done buying anything too faced. I received the Ross and Rachel duo and I loathe it. Its nowhere near the pics and the bronzer muddles the blush rather than mixes. Im returning it in store today.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm so disappointed... I think I'm done buying anything too faced. I received the Ross and Rachel duo and I loathe it. Its nowhere near the pics and the bronzer muddles the blush rather than mixed. Im returning it in store today.


  Nooo! Don't tell me that! I just bought Carrie & Big!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just made a makeup buy, but I thought it over first instead of impulse buying! So after three full days of wanting it I bought the new Too Faced Soulmates bronzer in Carrie & Big.


 I totally just saw this after I posted. I would love to hear your thoughts on Carrie and Big.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!
> I just came in from clearing to walkways and a huge front patio-----not bad for an old lady.   There were at least 3-4 inches.  Not much unless you're the one shoveling it.
> It's still snowing, and when I came in the patio was covered again.
> 
> ...


   Boo hiss for bad weather.  I wanted to get the snow up before the temp drops later---it would be much harder at that point.  That was my cardio for the day!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Nooo! Don't tell me that! I just bought Carrie & Big!


 I got it today and I dislike it so much I'm going in store Today to return. Just ugh!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just made a makeup buy, but I thought it over first instead of impulse buying! So after three full days of wanting it I bought the new Too Faced Soulmates bronzer in* Carrie & Big.  *


    That's so cute!!!!!!!  That's way better than 50 shades of anything, as far as the name goes!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I got it today and I dislike it so much I'm going in store Today to return. Just ugh!!!


  This will be my first Too Faced bronzer.  I got it mainly because of the quantity of product for the price and the fact that I've heard so many good things about Too Faced bronzers.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This will be my first Too Faced bronzer.  I got it mainly because of the quantity of product for the price and the fact that I've heard so many good things about Too Faced bronzers.


 The actual compact is huge but very thin. I hope Carrie and Big is much better. Because R&R didn't cut it. I do like their mascara and self adjusting bronzer though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I got it today and I dislike it so much I'm going in store Today to return. Just ugh!!!


    I don't think I have anything but primer and glitter glue from TF---no particular reason other than just never got into the brand.  I've heard some good thing about it 
   though.  Sure sorry you had to be inconvenienced like  this!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> The actual compact is huge but very thin. I hope Carrie and Big is much better. Because R&R didn't cut it. I do like their mascara and self adjusting bronzer though.


  I hope so, too.  Did you take any pictures of it?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no!![/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't think I have anything but primer and glitter glue from TF---no particular reason other than just never got into the brand.  I've heard some good thing about it though.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Sure sorry you had to be inconvenienced like  this!![/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy! Lesson learned again. I need swatches and reviews before I purchase. Or go in store.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I hope so, too.  Did you take any pictures of it?


 No I didnt think about it. I should have!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy! Lesson learned again. I need swatches and reviews before I purchase. Or go in store.


  Yeah I will admit I was a little hesitant because of the lack of reviews.  Karen's review was nice, but I'm slightly lighter than NC20 and I think she's around NC44, so it's hard to get a good feel for what things will like on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's barely snowing here and everyone is freaking out and wanting to go home.  People panic so much!


    I know...they listen to weather/news and the reporters scare the crap out of them.  I feel for anyone afraid to drive in the snow because they're 
   just as likely to cause an accident as the jerks who drive like they're on a dry, non-slick surface.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah I will admit I was a little hesitant because of the lack of reviews.  Karen's review was nice, but I'm slightly lighter than NC20 and I think she's around NC44, so it's hard to get a good feel for what things will like on me.


 Just read review. It makes me want to go retry it because my experience was the total opposite. So wierd!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

So am I the only VIBR who only does single item orders now? I love being able to use one promo code per item.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Ugh! I can't decide Vintage, Vamp, Sad Girl, Heathers and Bloodline from the new Anastasia lippies. I can only get 2 to begin with and trying to decide is hard.  #firstworldproblems


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh! I can't decide Vintage, Vamp, Sad Girl, Heathers and Bloodline from the new Anastasia lippies. I can only get 2 to begin with and trying to decide is hard.  #firstworldproblems


 Sad girl and vintage?? Sad girl and heathers?? Oh what help I am :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sad girl and vintage?? Sad girl and heathers?? Oh what help I am :lmao:


Well, I guess SG will for sure be one.  Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So am I the only VIBR who only does single item orders now? I love being able to use one promo code per item.


Be careful. some Rouges have been banned from ordering online for that.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello! how is everyone today?
  I've only been lurking today, I'm super stressed.
  Apparently I don't get financial aid, my first year being independent and since I don't have a dependent then they said I will get 0.. fab.
  So I have to take out loans and I don't want to.
 What to do when u are half way done.. ugh

  how is everyone else?
  snowing here, but it's cute snow, looks like outside is a snowglobe


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Be careful. some Rouges have been banned from ordering online for that.


 Really? That's so weird. You think if you're spending $1000+ a year they wouldn't care.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hello! how is everyone today? I've only been lurking today, I'm super stressed. Apparently I don't get financial aid, my first year being independent and since I don't have a dependent then they said I will get 0.. fab. So I have to take out loans and I don't want to.  What to do when u are half way done.. ugh  how is everyone else? snowing here, but it's cute snow, looks like outside is a snowglobe


I'm sorry to hear that about the financial aid.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Really? That's so weird. You think if you're spending $1000+ a year they wouldn't care.


Right?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it wrong that I have 4 10% off codes for NM because I signed up several times with different emails? Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hello! how is everyone today? I've only been lurking today, I'm super stressed. Apparently I don't get financial aid, my first year being independent and since I don't have a dependent then they said I will get 0.. fab. So I have to take out loans and I don't want to.  What to do when u are half way done.. ugh  how is everyone else? snowing here, but it's cute snow, looks like outside is a snowglobe


 Oh no  I hope you are able to work out something soon!!  It was heavy snow here for a while but now it's cute snow here too (though it doesn't matter now since the mornings snow had covered the lanes and roads!! )


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

*Note* They seem to only be 1 code per order. I tried. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Is it wrong that I have 4 10% off codes for NM because I signed up several times with different emails? Lol


 For some reason they won't let you use more than a code even if the mail id is diff  not sure how they track IP maybe. It will apply the coupon to the cart and go till place order and when you click to pay it comes back and says coupon cannot be used!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> For some reason they won't let you use more than a code even if the mail id is diff  not sure how they track IP maybe. It will apply the coupon to the cart and go till place order and when you click to pay it comes back and says coupon cannot be used!!


Oh lame, I'd hoped to use the others at a later date.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Really? That's so weird. You think if you're spending $1000+ a year they wouldn't care.


  The only problem I have had is them cancelling my 1 dollar orders lol!
  So just watch and see if they go to warehouse. Usually 1 per day should be fine.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It was heavy snow here for a while but now it's cute snow here too (though it doesn't matter now since the mornings snow had covered the lanes and roads!! )


  Thanks! Doing some loan research now.. ugh :/

  Heavy snow? aw.. here it's been fluffy but it's dangerous regardless because the roads get slippery


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Really? That's so weird. You think if you're spending $1000+ a year they wouldn't care.


Yeah it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

U ladies stalking tonight for Anastasia liquid lipsticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So am I the only VIBR who only does single item orders now? I love being able to use one promo code per item.


    No.  If I only need or want one item, that's what I order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I really like all of these in the bottles or on other people but they just don't work on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I have one that a friend recommended and I'm not that crazy about it.  I should have trusted my own instincts.  I really want  to buy Tom Ford's Jasmine Rouge.



That would be a great Valentine's Day gift.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> U ladies stalking tonight for Anastasia liquid lipsticks?


I'm tempted because I really want Potion, but I just bought a new vape battery thing and I really shouldn't spend more money.

  I really haven't been interested in makeup at all. I just stick around on here for you ladies.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> U ladies stalking tonight for Anastasia liquid lipsticks?


  I think I will get 1 and see how I like them.
  How about u?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I just saw that meddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I checked my order status about 4 times (ok maybe 6) and it still says 'In Process.'  Maybe I'll get lucky and get a shipping notice.  In the meantime, UPS just made it
   to my door w/three boxes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Meddy :yaay: the lip and cheek glow is here!! It is very minty :amused: .As suspected I don't think it will show up on my lips but I will try it on once I get home!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've learned how to do some of the simpler things via YouTube and Google in an effort to save a little money on servicing the car. I was shocked to see how easy those spark plugs are to change on my car after paying almost $70 to have them changed and swore never again when I can buy all four for 20 bucks and do it myself in 15 or 20 minutes. It's package day for me too, I'm getting a new boy delivered.






Woo hooooo.  Let's here it for the boys !!!! *_singing horribly off key*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm opening mine now.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think I will get 1 and see how I like them. How about u?


 I'll get 2: heathers and sad girl


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't tried this, I want Tobacco Vanille from this range but it's way too expensive for me now. I really liked Velvet Orchid on a blotter but on my skin it smells of plastic only :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

I just read a review about Ross and Rachel and the blogger says she loves it but I don't like how it looks on the swatches. The packaging looks very nice though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning to you!





Vineetha said:


> Morning D!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Good morning Dolly!


Morning gals...though it is late now lol   





mkoparanova said:


> I haven't tried this, I want Tobacco Vanille from this range but it's way too expensive for me now. I really liked Velvet Orchid on a blotter but on my skin it smells of plastic only :/


TV is so popular


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok Vee--my initial impression.  The cheek & Lip Glow is very liquid and on my hand, dries to a pretty coral stain.  I like one-pass but I'm sure it's buildable.
It is minty upon application---not sure I want minty cheeks but the fragrance changed upon drying and it's a nice soft non-minty smell....sniff, sniff---Oh I like that a lot!!!
Having had YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---6 actually, I'm not over the moon with this.  Mind you, it is my first impression.  I'll try it on tomorrow.  I have MAC 'What Joy'
lipstick on and I'm not in the mood to scrub it off. I do think it will show on our lips and cheeks as a stain.  I do like the way it dried on my hand.  I'll probably use it just 
on my cheeks.  I use YSL just on my lips and never remember to also put it on my cheeks.  Oh...almost forgot---the applicator is very weird to me...it's like a short fat
Q-Tip.

The Rouge Baume, like I suspected is somewhat sheer like the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines of old.  The color is nice--reminds me of Pantone Marsala lipstick, which I happen to like.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ok Vee--my initial impression.  The cheek & Lip Glow is very liquid and on my hand, dries to a pretty coral stain.  I like one-pass but I'm sure it's buildable.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]It is minty upon application---not sure I want minty cheeks but the fragrance changed upon drying and it's a nice soft non-minty smell....sniff, sniff---Oh I like that a lot!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Having had YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---6 actually, I'm not over the moon with this.  Mind you, it is my first impression.  I'll try it on tomorrow.  I have MAC 'What Joy'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]lipstick on and I'm not in the mood to scrub it off. I do think it will show on our lips and cheeks as a stain.  I do like the way it dried on my hand.  I'll probably use it just [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]on my cheeks.  I use YSL just on my lips and never remember to also put it on my cheeks.  Oh...almost forgot---the applicator is very weird to me...it's like a short fat[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Q-Tip.[/COLOR]


 Right? What's up with that applicator :lmao: my first thought was umm mint!! You are right I think it will fare well as a cheek stain ( minty cheeks :haha: ) . For this weather the shade will look nice!!  Ooo I see a baume there!! Enable me enable me!! :yaay:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ok Vee--my initial impression.  The cheek & Lip Glow is very liquid and on my hand, dries to a pretty coral stain.  I like one-pass but I'm sure it's buildable.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]It is minty upon application---not sure I want minty cheeks but the fragrance changed upon drying and it's a nice soft non-minty smell....sniff, sniff---Oh I like that a lot!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Having had YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---6 actually, I'm not over the moon with this.  Mind you, it is my first impression.  I'll try it on tomorrow.  I have MAC 'What Joy'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]lipstick on and I'm not in the mood to scrub it off. I do think it will show on our lips and cheeks as a stain.  I do like the way it dried on my hand.  I'll probably use it just [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]on my cheeks.  I use YSL just on my lips and never remember to also put it on my cheeks.  Oh...almost forgot---the applicator is very weird to me...it's like a short fat[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Q-Tip.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]The Rouge Baume, like I suspected is somewhat sheer like the Chanel Rouge Coco Shines of old.  The color is nice--reminds me of Pantone Marsala lipstick, which I happen[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to like.[/COLOR]


:bigthumb: Minty cheeks


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hello! how is everyone today?
> I've only been lurking today, I'm super stressed.
> Apparently I don't get financial aid, my first year being independent and since I don't have a dependent then they said I will get 0.. fab.
> So I have to take out loans and I don't want to.
> ...


   So, so sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Is it wrong that I have 4 10% off codes for NM because I signed up several times with different emails? Lol


   No.  You're either a smart criminal or a resourceful shopper!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It was heavy snow here for a while but now it's cute snow here too (though it doesn't matter now since the mornings snow had covered the lanes and roads!! )


    My snow isn't cute---it was measurable and had to be shoveled!!!!  It is pretty on the trees and hedges.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! *Doing some loan research now.. ugh :/*
> 
> Heavy snow? aw.. here it's been fluffy but it's dangerous regardless because the roads get slippery


   Good luck with that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I haven't tried this, I want Tobacco Vanille from this range but it's way too expensive for me now. I really liked Velvet Orchid on a blotter but on my skin it smells of plastic only :/


   Some of TF's fragrances are way too strong for me and I don't find them particularly pleasant, but Jasmine Rouge 
  blew me away.  I also have a sample of the JR body cream and boy are the two products nice for layering!!! I'll have 
  to check out the Tobacco Vanille.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> TV is so popular






Hi sweet Dolly!!!  I hope your day has been a good one!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Have u girls seen the hourglass modernist palettes? I love that graphite. It's a Vib rouge exclusive. Sephora is 10% on mr rebates right now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u girls seen the hourglass modernist palettes? I love that graphite. It's a Vib rouge exclusive. Sephora is 10% on mr rebates right now.


 It's yet to launch C!! Says coming soon!! I like the plum one!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's yet to launch C!! Says coming soon!! I like the plum one!!


 V! Too many nice launches right now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi sweet Dolly!!!  I hope your day has been a good one!!![/COLOR]


Hello Meddy, today is going fine. Although I wish this cold would move on. How are you?   





v0ltagekid said:


> Hello! how is everyone today? I've only been lurking today, I'm super stressed. Apparently I don't get financial aid, my first year being independent and since I don't have a dependent then they said I will get 0.. fab. So I have to take out loans and I don't want to.  What to do when u are half way done.. ugh  how is everyone else? snowing here, but it's cute snow, looks like outside is a snowglobe


I'm sorry to hear about this  maybe they can work something out soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> V! Too many nice launches right now


 I knowww


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you guys seen / heard anything about the Marc Jacobs contour powder duos? Just saw pics on Instagram. I'm very intruiged, just wish the brand was available here.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Have you guys seen / heard anything about the Marc Jacobs contour powder duos? Just saw pics on Instagram. I'm very intruiged, just wish the brand was available here.


 I've seen those too!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I've seen those too!


  They look so good! I want to see swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo I see a baume there!! Enable me enable me!!


 I did a second layer over the first swatch and it's VERY pigmented.  I can't wait to try it on my face.  I'll first put on my Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base, then I'll put on Dior Cheek Glow, allow it to dry and then put on my Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation.  By putting the cheek glow under my foundation, I'll have the opportunity to cover the cheek glow to the right level---avoiding clown cheeks.  The more I look at my hand, the more I like it!!!  I keep sniffing my hand too.

​This particular baume is a very quiet everyday color.   You may prefer something brighter.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Have you guys seen / heard anything about the Marc Jacobs contour powder duos? Just saw pics on Instagram. I'm very intruiged, just wish the brand was available here.


 I saw that nay!! It looks nice!  Would have tagged the pic in that thread if "you know who " wasn't tagged!! :haha: would love to see some swatches!! It looks huge too!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I did a second layer over the first swatch and it's VERY pigmented.  I can't wait to try it on my face.  I'll first put on my Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base, then I'll put on Dior Cheek Glow, allow it to dry and then put on my Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation.  By putting the cheek glow under my foundation, I'll have the opportunity to cover the cheek glow to the right level---avoiding clown cheeks.  The more I look at my hand, the more I like it!!!  I keep sniffing my hand too.
> 
> ​This particular baume is a very quiet everyday color.   You may prefer something brighter.


  That sounds awesome, I can't wait to see mine


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knowww






I haven't even worn a fraction of my haul from the Chanel spring collection.  



My Tom Ford Flame matte lipstick arrived today!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love strong fragrances but the only one I own from TF is Violet Blonde which is not strong at all
> That sounds awesome, I can't wait to see mine


    Which did you get?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I saw that nay!! It looks nice! *Would have tagged the pic in that thread if "you know who " wasn't tagged!*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, it looks huge. I'm wondering how they compare to the Nars contour duos. Hopefully they're not limited edition.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which did you get?


  The lip and cheek glow and the grey eyeshadow, I forgot the name. I also have the Chanel bronzer, so I'll try this


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I did a second layer over the first swatch and it's VERY pigmented.  I can't wait to try it on my face.  I'll first put on my Chanel, Soleil Tan De Chanel Bronzing Makeup Base, then I'll put on Dior Cheek Glow, allow it to dry and then put on my Chanel Double Perfection Lumière Powder Foundation.  By putting the cheek glow under my foundation, I'll have the opportunity to cover the cheek glow to the right level---avoiding clown cheeks.  The more I look at my hand, the more I like it!!!  I keep sniffing my hand too.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​This particular baume is a very quiet everyday color.   You may prefer something brighter.[/COLOR]


 Yaay!! It sure looks nicely pigmented as a cheek color!!I will try it on Tomm!! Just reached home and I am :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The lip and cheek glow and the grey eyeshadow, I forgot the name. I also have the Chanel bronzer, so I'll try this


  Awesome!!  Oh lord...I've washed my maids 4 times and this stuff is not coming off----consider yourself warned.  I'll try some makeup remover.





   Edited to add: I used Dior makeup remover and I still can't get it all off.  Looks like we'll glow all day----------and the next day!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh lord...I've washed my maids 4 times and this stuff is not coming off----consider yourself warned.  I'll try some makeup remover.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

For those who wanted to know (Meddy ) the RT brushes wash beautifully. No problems. No shedding during application or washing and they perform beautifully. Again, they feel so expensive. They could slap Tom Ford's name on these brushes and people wouldn't know the difference. The weight, the density and the performance are fantastic. I hope they expand the line. BTW, I didn't use the contour brush because I don't contour everyday. This is about the blush and powder brush.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok Vee--my initial impression.  The cheek & Lip Glow is very liquid and on my hand, dries to a pretty coral stain.  I like one-pass but I'm sure it's buildable.
> It is minty upon application---not sure I want minty cheeks but the fragrance changed upon drying and it's a nice soft non-minty smell....sniff, sniff---Oh I like that a lot!!!
> Having had YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush---6 actually, I'm not over the moon with this.  Mind you, it is my first impression.  I'll try it on tomorrow.  I have MAC 'What Joy'
> lipstick on and I'm not in the mood to scrub it off. I do think it will show on our lips and cheeks as a stain.  I do like the way it dried on my hand.  I'll probably use it just
> ...


  Wow, minty fresh & stained to boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds interesting. So the shade is more coral than strawberry?  A short fat Q tip hmmm... what to think of that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> For those who wanted to know (Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks honey!!  Now I want to get them to compare them to my TF brushes.  Would it be wrong to return those expensive suckers after a couple of years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   That said, I don't think any brush can rival the TF bronzer brush---It's ridiculously fabulous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, minty fresh & stained to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sis, I can't get it off my hand---washed them 4 times and then tried Dior MU remover
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll be glowing for days!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks honey!!  Now I want to get them to compare them to my TF brushes.  Would it be wrong to return those expensive suckers after a couple of years:blink: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   That said, I don't think any brush can rival the TF bronzer brush---It's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]ridiculously fabulous!!![/COLOR]


  :lol: Who am I to tell you not try? I'm just glad I'm not the person that would have to decide that kinda thing. :lol:   I really wish they'd get the blush brush back in stock at Ulta because I need another just for highlighter. After I used that brush for blush I wanted to toss my Mac brush in the garbage. What kind of brush makes a Nars blush work to apply? A crap one, that's what.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!!  Oh lord...I've washed my maids 4 times and this stuff is not coming off----consider yourself warned.  I'll try some makeup remover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I hope I have some points on my Boots card because this sounds tempting


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> So sorry about this snow chaos... I was in carinthia (a part of Austria :haha: ) this and last week. We went snowboarding/skiing to another town one day and the roads we had to take to get there were covered in ice. This place where we were staying is between two "provinces" and I guess none of them wants to take care of the roads. They're always in such a bad condition. We didn't expect the road to be that icy so we left the road by accident. We drove into a small (my dict.cc says it's also called "graben" in english) graben. It was my first small accident and it was the first time I ever lost control of my car. I was so shocked.  I am so glad no one got hurt, not even my car has a scratch. A few meters on the left there was a cliff and a river below and a few meters in front of us there were big, big rocks - like on every mountain road. It could have ended much worse.    Please drive safely!


  Omg!  I'm glad nobody was hurt! Ice is no joke!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

While I'm at it, anyone try this Estee Lauder Double Wear Maximum Coverage Foundation? Sephora had it in the what's new section, but youtube reviews tell me it's been out for a few months at least. I'm not overly familiar w/ Estee Lauder. I tried one version of DW, but it was a pretty sheer one & I returned it. I don't know what color I'd be in this (it's already limited) and most of the reviews are of really pale people and two people who are the darkest shade. I'm pretty sure I'm in the middle somewhere & I'm fascinated by the idea of finding a good full coverage foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Hm that's not so good, it makes me wonder what it's made of*
> Oh I hope I have some points on my Boots card because this sounds tempting


   I'm pretty pigmented---if it's this way on me, imagine it on your skin.  I'm hoping if I put it over a base on my face that it will be easier to take off.  Remember, I tried it on my bare, un-primed hand.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a good full (or at least medium) coverage foundation too. The only drugstore product I use atm is the Revlon ColorStay. It used to look very good on me but my skin is more normal now than combination so it tends to clinge to the dry patches. So I'm now looking for something not so mattifying. 
I think that's Estee Lauder most popular foundation, if that's not some new formula. I've tried it a few years ago and I prefer the Revlon one.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Ice is no joke!


  Yes, me too.
  The next time we had to drive on that road I told my boyfriend to drive the car bec I was still kinda shocked.
  Ice really is one of worst things that could happen to you when you're driving.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm pretty pigmented---if it's this way on me, imagine it on your skin.  I'm hoping if I put it over a base on my face that it will be easier to take off.  Remember, I tried it on my bare, un-primed hand.


  I'll have to be very careful because I don't want to walk around with clown cheeks for days lol
Is this remover oil-based? I usually take my makeup off with Bioderma and it works very good, but I used to put some essential oils in rose water and it was taking off everything


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm looking for a good full (or at least medium) coverage foundation too. The only drugstore product I use atm is the Revlon ColorStay. It used to look very good on me but my skin is more normal now than combination so it tends to clinge to the dry patches. So I'm now looking for something not so mattifying.   I think that's Estee Lauder most popular foundation, if that's not some new formula. I've tried it a few years ago and I prefer the Revlon one.


  I really like the UD Naked Skin or the NARS Sheer Glow for Medium coverage. I've tried Estee Lauder and it clings to my skin and dryness. I don't like it.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> For those who wanted to know (Meddy ) the RT brushes wash beautifully. No problems. No shedding during application or washing and they perform beautifully. Again, they feel so expensive. They could slap Tom Ford's name on these brushes and people wouldn't know the difference. The weight, the density and the performance are fantastic. I hope they expand the line. BTW, I didn't use the contour brush because I don't contour everyday. This is about the blush and powder brush.


  Thats great to hear!  I ordered 2 powder brushes last night!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I really like the UD Naked Skin or the NARS Sheer Glow for Medium coverage. I've tried Estee Lauder and it clings to my skin and dryness. I don't like it.


  I'll try to get samples, I've heard a lot of good things about the NARS one. I like the Dior Star but I can't find a right shade for me


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> U ladies stalking tonight for Anastasia liquid lipsticks?


I'd like to,but I have a feeling I'm going to have a long day tomorrow, so no stalking for me. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You should[/COLOR]ooh:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I have one that a friend recommended and I'm not that crazy about it.  I should have trusted my own instincts.  I really want  to buy Tom Ford's Jasmine Rouge.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:bigheart: [COLOR=0000FF]That would be a great [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Valentine's Day gift.[/COLOR]


:haha:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'll try to get samples, I've heard a lot of good things about the NARS one. I like the Dior Star but I can't find a right shade for me


  Dior has a funny range, but I love their BB Cream.  Recently I've been trying to use up my Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk, its nice, but its not like OMG AMAZING!! kind of a let down honestly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I checked my order status about 4 times (ok maybe 6) and it still says 'In Process.'  Maybe I'll get lucky and get a shipping notice.  In the meantime, UPS just made it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to my door w/three boxes.[/COLOR]


Fingers crossed!  Yay for deliveries!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I really wish they'd get the blush brush back in stock at Ulta because I need another just for highlighter. After I used that brush for blush I wanted to toss my Mac brush in the garbage. What kind of brush makes a Nars blush work to apply? A crap one, that what.


   I actually love my TF brushes.  If I didn't have a small dog I'd cuddle & pet my TF brushes in my lap most evenings.





  My TF cheek brush makes childs play out of my NARS blushes---so, so easy to pick up & apply blush with it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No.  You're either a smart criminal or a resourceful shopper!!!![/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:lmao: [/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I actually love my TF brushes.  If I didn't have a small dog I'd cuddle & pet my TF brushes in my lap most evenings.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  My TF cheek brush makes childs play out of my NARS blushes---so, so easy to pick up & apply blush with it.[/COLOR]


  I want a TF brush so so so bad... They're beautiful. I just can't bring myself to pay the $$$


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]I haven't even worn a fraction of my haul from the Chanel spring collection.  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]My Tom Ford Flame matte lipstick arrived today!![/COLOR]


Can't wait to hear how you like Flame!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> For those who wanted to know (Meddy ) the RT brushes wash beautifully. No problems. No shedding during application or washing and they perform beautifully. Again, they feel so expensive. They could slap Tom Ford's name on these brushes and people wouldn't know the difference. The weight, the density and the performance are fantastic. I hope they expand the line. BTW, I didn't use the contour brush because I don't contour everyday. This is about the blush and powder brush.


That's awesome! Thanks for the report back, Shontay!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I want a TF brush so so so bad... They're beautiful. I just can't bring myself to pay the $$$


Same. Maybe after income tax I'll finally get the cheek brush.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Everything sounds good!! Have you tried the foundation before? I want to change mine and I'm looking at this one, the mufe hd and dior star. I want to make an order from sephora when I get back to uk but I'm not sure what I want yet lol


  Yes, and I love it! One person literally asked me what kind of face makeup I wear and told me my skin looked like glass. Best compliment ever! Can't recommend KVD foundation enough. I also like MAC Studio Fix.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thats great to hear!  I ordered 2 powder brushes last night!


  I wasn't sure I was going to like that brush because I'm used to their other powder brush with the flatter top. I love it, though. Can't even explain. Hope you love it, too. :lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That Kat Von D brush looks really nice... So much makeup coming out!!


  Um yeah, I have to have that brush. I need a better contouring brush!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same. Maybe after income tax I'll finally get the cheek brush.


  ....  I'm going to be dead after this tax season. I'm hoping there are some awesome May makeup releases to cheer me up lol.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same. Maybe after income tax I'll finally get the cheek brush.


  I wanted to get TF brushes for the longest time, then I finally splurged on the Cheek Brush but I don't love it. I think they're overhyped. I like my Hakuhodos more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Fingers crossed! Yay for deliveries!







All of these hours later and no cancellation from Nordies.  I'm hoping I'll just get a shipping notice sometime tonight.  If not, it's not the end of the world---I'll just 
    order from somewhere else.  I'm thinking the collection might even show up at Sephora.  I'll probably act immediately upon getting a shipping notice and order form Saks 
    or Neiman's.  You know i have no patience!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

My shipping notice came from Sephora from last night's order. I'll get it on Friday. Now, why is it I get that order promptly in 3 days but my weekend order takes 4 days? Oh well. I'll live.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]All of these hours later and no cancellation from Nordies.  I'm hoping I'll just get a shipping notice sometime tonight.  If not, it's not the end of the world---I'll just [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    order from somewhere else.  I'm thinking the collection might even show up at Sephora.  I'll probably act immediately upon getting a shipping notice and order form Saks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    or Neiman's.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]You know i have no patience![/COLOR]


 :bigthumb: fingers crossed for that shipping notice!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I wasn't sure I was going to like that brush because I'm used to their other powder brush with the flatter top. I love it, though. Can't even explain. Hope you love it, too. :lol:


  Such a great deal with the buy one get one at 50% off plus i used the 3.50 coupon and i had 17.00 in reward points!  I hope the blush & contour ones restocks soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same. Maybe after income tax I'll finally get the cheek brush.


    It's a really nice brush.  You just have to be careful because it really does pickup the product with even the slightest stroke across the product.
   It took a minute for me to get accustomed to it.  I don't own any other brush that performs this way.  It's a GREAT brush.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Such a great deal with the buy one get one at 50% off plus i used the 3.50 coupon and i had 17.00 in reward points!  I hope the blush & contour ones restocks soon.


  The contour is gone, too?  I should've known, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My shipping notice came from Sephora from last night's order. I'll get it on Friday. Now, why is it I get that order promptly in 3 days but my weekend order takes 4 days? Oh well. I'll live.
> Maybe it was because of _*what*_ you ordered rather than _*when*_
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank Vee!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ....  I'm going to be dead after this tax season. I'm hoping there are some awesome May makeup releases to cheer me up lol.


I think I'm going to finally grab a few higher end items I've wanted for awhile and then buy new tires for the car. Yay tires. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> While I'm at it, anyone try this Estee Lauder Double Wear Maximum Coverage Foundation? Sephora had it in the what's new section, but youtube reviews tell me it's been out for a few months at least. I'm not overly familiar w/ Estee Lauder. I tried one version of DW, but it was a pretty sheer one & I returned it. I don't know what color I'd be in this (it's already limited) and most of the reviews are of really pale people and two people who are the darkest shade. I'm pretty sure I'm in the middle somewhere & I'm fascinated by the idea of finding a good full coverage foundation.






I have about 5 foundations that I'm rotating through.  I vowed that I wouldn't look at another one until what I have is gone.  If you try it and like it just whisper it so I don't hear you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I wanted to get TF brushes for the longest time, then I finally splurged on the Cheek Brush but I don't love it. I think they're overhyped. I like my Hakuhodos more.


I'll look into those.  I just really need more face brushes and I'd like some really good ones.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]I have about 5 foundations that I'm rotating through.  I vowed that I wouldn't look at another one until what I have is gone.  If you try it and like it just whisper it so I don't hear you.[/COLOR]


  I can't whisper about things I like! Don't you know me by now?? :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]All of these hours later and no cancellation from Nordies.  I'm hoping I'll just get a shipping notice sometime tonight.  If not, it's not the end of the world---I'll just [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    order from somewhere else.  I'm thinking the collection might even show up at Sephora.  I'll probably act immediately upon getting a shipping notice and order form Saks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    or Neiman's.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]You know i have no patience![/COLOR]


I hope they don't cancel your items and that you get them soon. Stupid Nordies!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]I haven't even worn a fraction of my haul from the Chanel spring collection.  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]My Tom Ford Flame matte lipstick arrived today!![/COLOR]


 Yay!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

My Guerlain baby glow from NM just shipped but my TF Stavros is still back ordered


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The contour is gone, too?  I should've known, though.


  Yes~ it was in my cart last nite and taken away when i was checking out.  I keep forgetting my password for Ulta and had to reset it.  You're lucky you were able to get them all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Guerlain baby glow from NM just shipped but my TF Stavros is still back ordered


I hope you get Stavros soon,C!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't whisper about things I like! Don't you know me by now?? :lol:


 :lol: thanks for your thoughts on RT brushes!! I will pick up the powder , blush and contour ones!! Not sure if my store has these in yet!! Or will wait for the online restock!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to finally grab a few higher end items I've wanted for awhile and then buy new tires for the car. Yay tires. Lol


  Treat yo Self


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to finally grab a few higher end items I've wanted for awhile and then buy new tires for the car. Yay tires. Lol


  Yay HEIs _*and*_ Ts


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you get Stavros soon,C!


 I loose the interest for it now lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll look into those. I just really need more face brushes and I'd like some really good ones.


  They have a ton of different face brushes, the choice is overwhelming at first but looking up comparison pics on Google helps. I have more on my wishlist as well, I definitely need a good powder brush and have my eyes on the J104.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Treat yo Self


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I loose the interest for it now lol


    Awwwww.  What else are you considering C?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Guerlain baby glow from NM just shipped but my TF Stavros is still back ordered


   I ordered Baby Glow too.  Which one did you order?  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Treat yo Self


:nods:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yes~ it was in my cart last nite and taken away when i was checking out.  I keep forgetting my password for Ulta and had to reset it.  You're lucky you were able to get them all.


  Yikes! I actually waited awhile, too. I would've been so mad b/c I'm not going to Ulta anytime soon and the brushes would probably be all gone anyway. I ordered the foundation and shader brush last night. Thankfully, these brushes are perm, so they're coming back.   





mel33t said:


> Treat yo Self


  My life motto.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered Baby Glow too.  Which one did you order?  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!![/COLOR]


  Yesss! Tell me all about the Baby Glow, guys! :cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope they don't cancel your items and that you get them soon. Stupid Nordies!


 You know this afternoon they were issuing cancellations left &/ right.  Person after person posted their cancelation.  Either they just haven't yet gotten to me or I'll be 
  getting a shipping notice.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

I had such an extravagant day. I went and got a brazilian wax and then had a mani pedi (gel, so it'll last for weeks).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yesss! Tell me all about the Baby Glow, guys!


 First things first!  You look so stinking cute in your new avi.  I love it!!!!

​   My impression is that BG is another iteration of the météorites perles.  Chances are, if you don't like the perles, you won't like BG---it's perles in their liquid form.
   I'm thinking they can be worn in lieu of foundation, under foundation or over foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I had such an extravagant day. I went and got a brazilian wax and then had a mani pedi (gel, so it'll last for weeks).


 That's great PB.  I think it's good for us to pamper ourselves.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You know this afternoon they were issuing cancellations left &/ right.  Person after person posted their cancelation.  Either they just haven't yet gotten to me or I'll be[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  getting a shipping notice.[/COLOR] :sigh:


I wonder what's up with them.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the new avi Shontay!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Love the new avi Shontay!


  Thanks, Naomi. :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Naomi. :bouquet:


You're very welcome!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]First things first!  You look so stinking cute in your new avi.  I love it!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​   My impression is that BG is another iteration of the météorites perles.  Chances are, if you don't like the perles, you won't like BG---it's perles in their liquid form.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm thinking they can be worn in lieu of foundation, under foundation or over foundation.   [/COLOR]


  Thanks, Meddy. :kiss:  See, I thought about that, but I'm just wondering if the liquid would work better with my dry skin. The perles did absolutely nothing, but I'm still curious. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

That moment when you look at the TV for the first time in like an hour because you hear very intense music playing to see a half shaven man chasing a woman around a tree in the dark. :???:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I ordered Baby Glow too.  Which one did you order?  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!![/COLOR]


 Dore


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That moment when you look at the TV for the first time in like an hour because you hear very intense music playing to see a half shaven man chasing a woman around a tree in the dark. :???:


:shock: whaaa lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Come on UPS! Naomi wants to spend the evening with Guillermo.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Come on UPS! Naomi wants to spend the evening with Guillermo.


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :shock: whaaa lol


Yeah, it was way weird. I turned the TV on when I got home but never actually set it to anything so it's just been on in the background. It's some old 70s looking movie called Die Die My Darling. I looked at the guide and apparently this woman is being held hostage by the mother of her fiancé, he dies and the mother who is a crazy religious zealot is holding her hostage so she can perform some kinda spirit cleansing on the girl because she thinks she's impure.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That moment when you look at the TV for the first time in like an hour because you hear very intense music playing to see a half shaven man chasing a woman around a tree in the dark.


  What on earth are you watching?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Now he's all up in her room all creepy horny like (he's some guy that works for the mom) and he's trying to get some action off the hostage girl. Maybe this would all be making more sense had I actually been watching the movie.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:


These boys are making my days rather steamy. Lol I would like once more to have an even number (I have a thing about odd numbers) but am torn on which one to make my last.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> What on earth are you watching?


Die Die My Darling.  Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

I came home all excited about my Lush and one box was exactly like this on my back porch. I'm so upset.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>








 That's horrible, I hope they send you new ones. I love lush!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That moment when you look at the TV for the first time in like an hour because you hear very intense music playing to see a half shaven man chasing a woman around a tree in the dark. :???:


  Wait what?  Lol!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes, and I love it! One person literally asked me what kind of face makeup I wear and told me my skin looked like glass. Best compliment ever! Can't recommend KVD foundation enough. I also like MAC Studio Fix.


  I read some reviews and everyone is saying that it's super matte. I want to try something more luminous now. And I can't even see it before buying


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


Holy crap. That's ridiculous. Is it all there?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I googled it, the poster creeps me out, I can't imagine watching it    :shock:  That's horrible, I hope they send you new ones. I love lush!


It's way weird.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I came home all excited about my Lush and one box was exactly like this on my back porch. I'm so upset.


Oh no! I hope you're able to get them replaced!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, it was way weird. I turned the TV on when I got home but never actually set it to anything so it's just been on in the background. It's some old 70s looking movie called Die Die My Darling. I looked at the guide and apparently this woman is being held hostage by the mother of her fiancé, he dies and the mother who is a crazy religious zealot is holding her hostage so she can perform some kinda spirit cleansing on the girl because she thinks she's impure.


Sounds good though but weird


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I came home all excited about my Lush and one box was exactly like this on my back porch. I'm so upset.


 oh no


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap. That's ridiculous. Is it all there?


 Yep, all there just destroyed.   





NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I hope you're able to get them replaced!


 Me too! I realize it's not their fault though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds good though but weird


Yeah it's not so bad now that I'm paying attention to it,I might check it out if it airs again just so I actually know what's happening.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Guillermo is here, time to party. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it's not so bad now that I'm paying attention to it,I might check it out if it airs again just so I actually know what's happening.  Lol


Lol    





NaomiH said:


> Guillermo is here, time to party. :haha:


Playing with Guillermo tonight :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol  Playing with Guillermo tonight :shock:


We're going to have some fun! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That moment when you look at the TV for the first time in like an hour because you hear very intense music playing to see a half shaven man chasing a woman around a tree in the dark. :???:


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I came home all excited about my Lush and one box was exactly like this on my back porch. I'm so upset.


 Oh no  I hope you are able to get replacements !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like a full coverage foundation!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I am very interested in this, thank you for posting V.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   I am very interested in this, thank you for posting V.


 Me too!! I hope I find a good shade match!! I would have posted this in one of the Nars threads but there are just too many at this point and I am not sure where to post what anymore!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like a full coverage foundation!


  It'll be interesting to see if Nars can actually create a color match for me. hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like a full coverage foundation!


One drop?! I hope they can shade match me!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like a full coverage foundation!


  Thanks for sharing, that sounds like the foundation I'm looking for.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> One drop?! I hope they can shade match me!


  One drop...is a bit of a stretch but maybe the claim is legit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I wonder what's up with them.


   Still nothing



I'm just amused at this point.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope they can match me as well. Yea I had noticed that as well, and I get very confused as to where to post what.   One drop...is a bit of a stretch but maybe the claim is legit.


It better be! I better not have to do 1 1/2 drops! :getyou:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Dore


   I did too, C.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Still nothing[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm just amused at this point.[/COLOR]


So odd. Come on Nordies, don't become a Sephora or a Nars.  Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It better be! I better not have to do 1 1/2 drops! :getyou:


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So odd. Come on Nordies, don't become a Sephora or a Nars.  Lol


 Speaking of nars my tracking still says expected date of delivery unavailable :haha: all that's keeping me sane is it updates periodically so I know it's in transit!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Speaking of nars my tracking still says expected date of delivery unavailable :haha: all that's keeping me sane is it updates periodically so I know it's in transit!!


hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guillermo is here, time to party.






Thank goodness---get you away from that creepy movie!!!!



Now it's just you and Gu


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So odd. Come on Nordies, don't become a Sephora or a Nars. Lol







Nordies actually sent me items on Monday that they said would arrive on Thursday.  I'll try not to think about it and then bam!  I'll get a shipping notice.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am seriously tempted to try KVD foundation in Light 42. I'm NW10 in Studio Fix Fluid, and I loved the formula of the KVD, they just didn't have a shade light enough for me until now. I wonder when it will hit stores and not just be online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Speaking of nars my tracking still says expected date of delivery unavailable
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​Sat least you're getting that---my audacious lip just appeared at my door.  Never even got a shipping notice



Sloppy business.  Very sloppy business!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You need some snow to roll around in---it'll cool you off:fluffy: [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] What's way weird is that you'll watching it:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank goodness---get you away from that creepy movie!!!![/COLOR]arty2:   [COLOR=0000FF]Now it's just you and Gu[/COLOR]   :stars:


I'd love a few inches of snow! :haha: I sure did watch it! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]​Sat least you're getting that---my audacious lip just appeared at my door.  Never even got a shipping notice[/COLOR]:dunno: [COLOR=0000FF]Sloppy business.  Very sloppy business![/COLOR]


Ridiculous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Nordies actually sent me items on Monday that they said would arrive on Thursday.  I'll try not to think about it and then bam!  I'll get a shipping notice.[/COLOR]


Oh these companies! hboy:


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> whaaa lol


  I did the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Does Naomi want a half shaven man to chase her around a tree in the dark ...or what


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did the same thing :huh:    Does Naomi want a half shaven man to chase her around a tree in the dark ...or what


Hey, I'm a single lady alone on a Tuesday night. I wouldn't turn it down. :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did the same thing :huh:    Does Naomi want a half shaven man to chase her around a tree in the dark ...or what


:lol: uuuuh :shock:


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey, I'm a single lady alone on a Tuesday night. I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh! I can't decide Vintage, Vamp, Sad Girl, Heathers and Bloodline from the new Anastasia lippies. I can only get 2 to begin with and trying to decide is hard. #firstworldproblems


  I would pick Sad Girl for sure. My second choice would be Heathers.


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just ordered a SJP cross body bag in chalk---it's white---it was $375, got it for 50% off and they just reduced it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! That is some reduction. When I saw it whilst browsing the other day, it was $175/185. Now it's $125. Unsee!! Unsee! lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would pick Sad Girl for sure. My second choice would be Heathers.


Those two are definitely on my list!


----------



## jenise (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like a full coverage foundation!


 YAYYYYY


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh I gave in and ordered the Dark Matter Stack!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I gave in and ordered the Dark Matter Stack!!


:thud:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  I am weak buddy!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Melt stacks look gorgeous. Would love to see a swatch on your arm or something for colour reference if you get a chance. I wasn't so sold on dark matter but those first three colours are just amazing. I'd love to try the black as a liner too with an angled brush.   I think someone mentioned it earlier but you can get some nice acrylic organisers from places like Target, walmart etc. If you have any wholesalers in your area like Bjs or SamsClub, you can check them too. I think the container store and bed, bath and beyond do storage as well but not sure whether theirs will be a bit higher in price.  LOL! You and hubs need a show. Y'all are so entertaining haha.  Ebates pops up in 2-3 days but if you don't see it, you can query it and they'll add the funds to your account even if the vendor hasn't forwarded them all the information yet. Ebates rebates go into your available balance straight away whereas Mr. Rebates' takes 3 months after each person. On the other hand, Ebates only disburses the funds to your paypal or by cheque every three months. With Mr. Rebates, provided that you have a minimum of $10 available in rebate funds, you can request a transfer.  Wow! That is some reduction. When I saw it whilst browsing the other day, it was $175/185. Now it's $125. Unsee!! Unsee! lol


  I posted about DM in the Melt thread. It's a amazing.   Here ya go, arm and hand (I've never done arm swatches before :lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I gave in and ordered the Dark Matter Stack!!


:bigthumb:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am weak buddy!! :haha:


Aren't we all?  Hell, I've been buying mini lippies! :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am weak buddy!! :haha:


 You went into the dark side V!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Aren't we all?  Hell, I've been buying mini lippies! :lol:


 :lol:  





charismafulltv said:


> You went into the dark side V!


 :bigthumb: yup!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I gave in and ordered the Dark Matter Stack!!


  :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Be careful. some Rouges have been banned from ordering online for that.
> Wow, really? That is crazy!
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much Shontay! I am absolutely loving Dark Matter more than the other one now. I'd hate to have to buy them both right now lol But God know's ain't nobody got time to wait for Melt's restocks! I wish they were going to be at IMATS NY this April, I'd totally wait until then for sure.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nope! I do it too sometimes lol. Wow, really? That is crazy!   I haven't tried that one but I do have the Double Wear Stay in Place Foundation and love it. It does what it says. Stays in place and keeps me non-greasy for a lonnng time! My shade is totally wrong though (6W2 Spice but I don't think they make it anymore ) but I mix a bit of it with my too darn red MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NW45 and voila!, perfect shade. Doesn't even oxidise! Thank you so much Shontay! I am absolutely loving Dark Matter more than the other one now. I'd hate to have to buy them both right now lol But God know's ain't nobody got time to wait for Melt's restocks! I wish they were going to be at IMATS NY this April, I'd totally wait until then for sure.


  Maybe they won't sell out by time you're able or willing to get both. I couldn't take the chance. I wanted Love Sick, but threw in Dark Matter just in case. I think it'll be one of the best purchases I make this year.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 6, 2015)

I can't stop staring at the Hourglass Modernist Palettes. I DO NOT NEED MORE PALETTES. Obscura is coming home with me ASAP.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I can't stop staring at the Hourglass Modernist Palettes. I DO NOT NEED MORE PALETTES. Obscura is coming home with me ASAP.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I can't stop staring at the Hourglass Modernist Palettes. I DO NOT NEED MORE PALETTES. Obscura is coming home with me ASAP.


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


  Now on to those RT brushes!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Now on to those RT brushes!! :haha:


  :bigthumb:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Now on to those RT brushes!! :haha:


Those are a definite need right there!


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Maybe they won't sell out by time you're able or willing to get both. I couldn't take the chance. I wanted Love Sick, but threw in Dark Matter just in case. I think it'll be one of the best purchases I make this year.


  Maybe. I expected them to be sold out already to be honest. If they're still there in a week, then I'll take it as a sign to grab 'em.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I'm going to need to try this foundation out. You know, for science.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 6, 2015)

I want so much stuff coming out! That NARS foundation sounds dreamy and those Hourglass palettes uggghhhh. Need.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so sad the VG Rihanna 2 lipglass has disappeared off the face of the earth. I never got around to getting it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so sad the VG Rihanna 2 lipglass has disappeared off the face of the earth. I never got around to getting it.


You'll find it...keep looking. I bet you'll find it at a shop soon


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'll find it...keep looking. I bet you'll find it at a shop soon


I hope so


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope so


Next time I'm out and about I'll look as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I did the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I rest my case


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so sad the VG Rihanna 2 lipglass has disappeared off the face of the earth. I never got around to getting it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I can't stop staring at the Hourglass Modernist Palettes. I DO NOT NEED MORE PALETTES. *Obscura is coming home with me ASAP.*


  Whispered it didn't you?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so sad the VG Rihanna 2 lipglass has disappeared off the face of the earth. I never got around to getting it.


  If it's still at my counter, do you want me to pick it up for you?


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 6, 2015)

Apparently I'm craving light, warm pinks and light coral lippies right now. I've purchased 8 of them in the past 3 days.

  I should just buy all of the NARS Audacious lippies and get it over with, right?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Apparently I'm craving light, warm pinks and light coral lippies right now. I've purchased 8 of them in the past 3 days.
> 
> *I should just buy all of the NARS Audacious lippies and get it over with, right?*


  YES.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whispered it didn't you?


  I successfully enabled myself. Again. 


  Did you buy Trace Gold yet?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You went into the dark side V!


  Dark side?  She dove head first into that rabbit hole!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Dark side?  She dove head first into that rabbit hole!![/COLOR]:lmao:


  can I say it was all shontay! :amused:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I successfully enabled myself. Again.
> 
> 
> Did you buy Trace Gold yet?!







Not yet but I think I'll have to very soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> can I say it was all shontay!






You can but she'll deny it.  She'll say something like she was out of the country at the time!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> can I say it was all shontay! :amused:





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You an but she'll deny it.  She'll say something like she was out of the country at the time![/COLOR]


  Oh, no. Oh, no. I am a proud enabler. :flower:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh, no. Oh, no. I am a proud enabler.


  darn...I thought you'd be in bed and wouldn't see that!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] darn...I thought you'd be in bed and wouldn't see that![/COLOR]:haha:


  I don't sleep. :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm up waiting for The Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipstick launch. Trying to keep my eyes open. Watching Real Housewives of Atlanta right now. Don't judge me!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm up waiting for The Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipstick launch. Trying to keep my eyes open. Watching Real Housewives of Atlanta right now. Don't judge me!


  I'm waiting, too. I'm wide awake, though. As usual.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm waiting, too. I'm wide awake, though. As usual.


  I'm always up at  this hour---the dog is giving me the side eye---she wants to go to bed now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

I looked them up.  The colors look really nice.  I don't need more lipstick of any kind.  I'm totally hooked on Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors--They're a lipstick & lipgloss combined that dries to a satiny matte finish----omg---love them.  Need more, want more---can't get enough!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I looked them up.  The colors look really nice.  I don't need more lipstick of any kind.  I'm totally hooked on Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors--They're a lipstick & lipgloss combined [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that dries to a satiny matte finish----omg---love them.  Need more, want more---can't get enough![/COLOR]


 Just wanted to give it a try. Just a couple I set my eyes on.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]No judgement---just don't pick up any of their bad habits.  What do you know about this lipstick?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm always up at  this hour---the dog is giving me the side eye---she wants to go to bed now.[/COLOR]


 I promise not to follow their bad habits.  I watch it solely to get makeup and hair inspirations


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning, ladies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning, ladies


  Hello gorgeous, loving that new avi


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello gorgeous, loving that new avi


  Awww, thanks love


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning, ladies


 Hey Girl! Nice pic! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Girl! Nice pic! Gorgeous as always!


  I'm blushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Awww, thanks love


  How are you today?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

After much fighting with the ABH website I got Sweet Talker and Pure Hollywood. :stars:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> After much fighting with the ABH website I got Sweet Talker and Pure Hollywood.


  Woohoo! Awesome, can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you today?


  I'm good, thanks. Right now on my way to university 
  How are you?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> After much fighting with the ABH website I got Sweet Talker and Pure Hollywood. :stars:


 Yay!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I'm good, thanks. Right now on my way to university  How are you?


Laying in bed, watching youtube videos lol but I am good too. Have a great day at university


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning, ladies


  Good morning.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> After much fighting with the ABH website I got Sweet Talker and Pure Hollywood. :stars:


  I just ordered Vamp, Vintage, Sad Girl  and Heathers.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just wanted to give it a try. Just a couple I set my eyes on.


  I just bought four of them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I just ordered Vamp, Vintage, Sad Girl  and Heathers.


 Nice haul Vande! I just bought LC Cashmere too


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Nice haul Vande! I just bought LC Cashmere too


  I like Cashmere but I need to see it on more WOC.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've caught some nasty cold, so I'll spend the day in bed with some KA book (any fans?)

These liquid lipsticks look amazing!! I hope we get them in UK


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

Good Morning   Anyone else feeling overwhelmed by the amount of makeup that's coming out lol? I need to make a list and take it slow!! I still haven't gotten my NARS palette and my Nordies order from before 2015 just came in yesterday :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day at university


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I need to make a list and take it slow!! I still haven't gotten my NARS palette and my Nordies order from before 2015 just came in yesterday


  Me! I wasn't expecting stuff I actually like to come out.  I really don't need much, but some of it is hard to resist!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Me! I wasn't expecting stuff I actually like to come out.  I really don't need much, but some of it is hard to resist!


  Exactly!! I think I'm going to wait towards the end of the month for certain things. I just used my gift cards and so I had a lot of inflow of new products to love. Otherwise they just end up in my drawer unloved. So sad


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo. :dunno:


  Happy Birthday Anaphora  hubby!  Capricorns rule!  Maybe you guys can celebrate on Friday?  (My birthday!) or the weekend? Hope he has a great day!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo. :dunno:


  You guys could get in some late night celebrations... Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone!
  I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away.
  Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/
  My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh... 
  and I have to look at the computer screen all day.. fab!


  How is everyone doing?  
  I hope better than I am lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away.
> Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/
> My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh...
> ...


  I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon.  

  I'm doing okay, but my husband snored a ton last night so my sleep was a little disrupted.  Other than that, I shouldn't complain too much.

  Did you order the ABH lipsticks?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm doing okay, but my husband snored a ton last night so my sleep was a little disrupted.  Other than that, I shouldn't complain too much.
> 
> Did you order the ABH lipsticks?


  oh no.. My boyfriend snores sometimes when he's sick, but usually with a kick or two he stops :/
  He's a very restless sleeper tho so he does bother me most nights :/ I swear sometimes he thinks he's being kidnapped by aliens :/

  I didn't order any yet... I am so overwhelmed with the color selection!
  Did u order any?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away.
> Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/
> My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh...
> ...


  Good morning!
  So sorry to hear you're not feeling good. I hope you'll get well soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning!
> So sorry to hear you're not feeling good. I hope you'll get well soon!


  Thank you hun... me too


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh no.. My boyfriend snores sometimes when he's sick, but usually with a kick or two he stops :/
> He's a very restless sleeper tho so he does bother me most nights :/ I swear sometimes he thinks he's being kidnapped by aliens :/
> 
> I didn't order any yet... I am so overwhelmed with the color selection!
> Did u order any?


  Yep! I got two that are colors I will wear on a day-to-day basis.  Pure Hollywood and Sweet Talker.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yep! I got two that are colors I will wear on a day-to-day basis.  Pure Hollywood and Sweet Talker.


  nice! I gotta go look at swatches!
  I love liquid lippies  


  edit: I think I want vintage and sad girl


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone! I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away. Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/ My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh...  and I have to look at the computer screen all day.. fab!   How is everyone doing?   I hope better than I am lol


  Feel better :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Feel better


  Thanks!
  I hate being at work with this stress and migraine ugh !


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! I hate being at work with this stress and migraine ugh !


  I feel ya! Especially when its so cold out!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo.


  Happy birthday to your husband. Have fun when you two get off.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I feel ya! Especially when its so cold out!!


  Right.. ugh
  it's so windy here. How's the city?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Right.. ugh it's so windy here. How's the city?


  Windy and cold. I wish I could work remotely, I'd be much more comfy in bed, with some hot cocoa, and Netflix :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I wish I could work remotely, I'd be much more comfy in bed, with some hot cocoa, and Netflix


  That would be amazing.  Unfortunately I'm a front desk kind of person, so I can't do that.  The weather was brutal this morning!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> That would be amazing.  Unfortunately I'm a front desk kind of person, so I can't do that.  The weather was brutal this morning!


  Working remotely would be awesome, except I would never work lmao..


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about Tatcha? I seriously get ads for this on every site and hadn't heard of it before the ads.


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning   Anyone else feeling overwhelmed by the amount of makeup that's coming out lol? I need to make a list and take it slow!! I still haven't gotten my NARS palette and my Nordies order from before 2015 just came in yesterday :haha:


 Yes VERY overwhelmed ! I want everything hahaha


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo. :dunno:


 Today's my dads 50th birthday and tomorrow I turn 20! Happy birthday to your husband!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone know anything about Tatcha? I seriously get ads for this on every site and hadn't heard of it before the ads.
> Never heard of it... :/
> 
> 
> ...


  Totally.
  I'm fighting with myself because I want the ABH lippies.. what do I do


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Never heard of it... :/   Totally. I'm fighting with myself because I want the ABH lippies.. what do I do


 Get themmmmm, at least one


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Get themmmmm, at least one


  but they are 20, shipping is free at 25.. i hate paying for shipping so I have to get at least 2 xD


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> but they are 20, shipping is free at 25.. i hate paying for shipping so I have to get at least 2 xD


 Oh yeah I just remembered its 25! Haha and 10 percent off! I just finished watching norvinas video on them--- so many more I want


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered its 25! Haha and 10 percent off! I just finished watching norvinas video on them--- so many more I want


  UGH I'm at work so I can't watch it @[email protected] maybe if I mute it lmao


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> UGH I'm at work so I can't watch it @[email protected] maybe if I mute it lmao


 Hahahahaha im at work too and I just put it on the lowest volume :lol: oops


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hahahahaha im at work too and I just put it on the lowest volume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice! what are ur favorites?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered its 25! Haha and 10 percent off! I just finished watching norvinas video on them--- so many more I want


  10% off?!


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice! what are ur favorites?


 I got a nude pure Hollywood and the dark purple poison to start off with! But now I want one of the Reds, a coral and the pinky nude! Oh and heathers! And maybe sad girl too lol the matte metallic finish looks pretty cool. What ones are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> UGH I'm at work so I can't watch it @[email protected] maybe if I mute it lmao


  Ditto.  I feel like since it's 20 minutes people walking by my desk will look at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> 10% off?!


  WELCOME10! I picked up Heathers and Pure Hollywood, although I had no intentions of buying any today. Which is what I claim every time I place an order for makeup.


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> 10% off?!


 Yes WELCOME10


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes WELCOME10


  So grumpy I didn't know about that until after I ordered.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> WELCOME10! I picked up Heathers and Pure Hollywood, although I had no intentions of buying any today. Which is what I claim every time I place an order for makeup.





jenise said:


> Yes WELCOME10


  Thanks guys!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> 10% off?!


  WELCOME10

  gives u 10% off if u haven't ordered before/make a new acc


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> I got a nude pure Hollywood and the dark purple poison to start off with! But now I want one of the Reds, a coral and the pinky nude! Oh and heathers! And maybe sad girl too lol the matte metallic finish looks pretty cool. What ones are you thinking of getting?


  I wanted pure hollywood and vintage...
  In all the swatches it looks like they don't set 100% am I making this up lol?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow shipping of the ABH lippies would be 17.95$ for me...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok I caved, got Pure Hollywood, Vintage, and also the cream color I wanted in Lavish lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Wow shipping of the ABH lippies would be 17.95$ for me...


  yikes... sorry


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So grumpy I didn't know about that until after I ordered.


 


v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted pure hollywood and vintage... In all the swatches it looks like they d set 100% am I making this up lol?


 They look completely set in all the lip swatxhes I've seen!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yikes... sorry


  Yep... I guess I won't order from that website. Are they available anywhere else?


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Yep... I guess I won't order from that website. Are they available anywhere else?


 JUst ABH and Macy's


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Good Morning   Anyone else feeling overwhelmed by the amount of makeup that's coming out lol? I need to make a list and take it slow!! I still haven't gotten my NARS palette and my Nordies order from before 2015 just came in yesterday :haha:


 I am very overwhelmed by the amount of makeup coming out. It is hard to keep up and manage what I want and what I can afford lol  





jenise said:


> Today's my dads 50th birthday and tomorrow I turn 20! Happy birthday to your husband!!


Happy almost Birthday to you


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> JUst ABH and Macy's


  Thanks for the info!
Maybe one of my relatives will travel to the US in the near future. I hope so


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy almost Birthday to you


  2015 will be the year that we move into the cardboard boxes.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> 2015 will be the year that we move into the cardboard boxes.


  I'll bring some wine.  Cardboard-eau


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Wow shipping of the ABH lippies would be 17.95$ for me...


 I didn't even know you can order them from Europe. Is this price fixed or it changes according to the number of items?


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am very overwhelmed by the amount of makeup coming out. It is hard to keep up and manage what I want and what I can afford lol Happy almost Birthday to you


 What I can afford is key hahsha. And thank you!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I didn't even know you can order them from Europe. Is this price fixed or it changes according to the number of items?


  I guess it is fixed. The website didn't say anything else...
You can put sth in your cart and calculate the shipping fee. I think it's 17.95$ for all international orders (and orders from Canada).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> 2015 will be the year that we move into the cardboard boxes.


I've been living there 


jenise said:


> What I can afford is key hahsha. And thank you!


Lol yup and :kiss:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> 2015 will be the year that we move into the cardboard boxes.


  Let them be black!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 7, 2015)

So much for low buy 2015. I say screw it and buy everything. Life is too dang short!:bouquet:


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So much for low buy 2015. I say screw it and buy everything. Life is too dang short!


  I'm more up for smart buy 2015 and making more informed purchases. I want to see reviews and at least swatches before parting with my hard-earned money. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I beg to differ----she would be doing the chasing[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] I rest my case[/COLOR]ooh:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :support:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If it's still at my counter, do you want me to pick it up for you?


That's so nice of you CQ!I wouldn't turn one down if you happen  to be there and find it, but please don't go out of your way.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I looked them up.  The colors look really nice.  I don't need more lipstick of any kind.  I'm totally hooked on Guerlain 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors--They're a lipstick & lipgloss combined [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that dries to a satiny matte finish----omg---love them.  Need more, want more---can't get enough![/COLOR]


They're like Pokémon, you gotta catch them all. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So much for low buy 2015. I say screw it and buy everything. Life is too dang short!:bouquet:


Truth


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You guys could get in some late night celebrations... Bow chicka wow wow


:lol:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So much for low buy 2015. I say screw it and buy everything. Life is too dang short!:bouquet:


 I totally agree with you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone! I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away. Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/ My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh...  and I have to look at the computer screen all day.. fab!   How is everyone doing?   I hope better than I am lol


Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's so nice of you CQ!I wouldn't turn one down if you happen  to be there and find it, but please don't go out of your way.


 Buddy it's up on Mac online!! Restock!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Good morning :bouquet:   I've caught some nasty cold, so I'll spend the day in bed with some KA book (any fans?)   These liquid lipsticks look amazing!! I hope we get them in UK


I hope you feel better soon! Which books are those?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Buddy it's up on Mac online!! Restock!!


It says sold out when I go to the page. :???:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Which books are those?


 Thank you, I've been laying in bed all day.Kristen Ashley's books. I really love them, when I want a light read wihout a lot of drama and when I feel like I don't want to think lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, I've been laying in bed all day.Kristen Ashley's books. I really love them, when I want a light read wihout a lot of drama and when I feel like I don't want to think lol


I might have to check those out some time


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's my husband's birthday today and we both work until around 11 tonight.  Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 7, 2015)

So somehow I ended up with ABH Heathers and Vintage and the Bite Beauty January lippie. I want Sad Girl and Vamp too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

I have bought nothing today besides a lemonade. Sad times. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I have a huge headache since yesterday.. It won't go away.
> Nothing worse than waking up with a headache :/
> My forehead is sore because I kept rubbing it too, ugh...
> ...


  That sucks.   I hope you feel better!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have bought nothing today besides a lemonade. Sad times. Lol


 I shouldn't have but... I'm weak.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 7, 2015)

@Medgal07 Thank you


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It says sold out when I go to the page. :???:


 Oh no  that was fast!! :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Never heard of it... :/
> 
> 
> Totally.
> I'm fighting with myself because I want the ABH lippies.. what do I do


  Get them. I got four this morning. (Sad Girl, Vintage, Heathers, and Vamp).


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Get them. I got four this morning. (Sad Girl, Vintage, Heathers, and Vamp).


 You got Sad Girl and Vamp?!? I'm trying to talk myself out of them right now...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So somehow I ended up with ABH Heathers and Vintage and the Bite Beauty January lippie. I want Sad Girl and Vamp too.


  I thought Sad Girl was the prettiest shade and most unique. I also got Heathers and Vintatage.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You got Sad Girl and Vamp?!? I'm trying to talk myself out of them right now...


  You can make an exception for these lippies. I did. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So grumpy I didn't know about that until after I ordered.


  Me either. I sent them an email. I hope they will take $8 off. I got 4 lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I shouldn't have but... I'm weak.


I want to buy,but I should probably hold off. I'll just live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want to buy,but I should probably hold off. I'll just live vicariously through you guys.


  I'm not buying any more lipsticks after these. *pinky swear*


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not buying any more lipsticks after these. *pinky swear*


Um. Me too. <hides future to-buy list in shame>


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Um. Me too. <hides future to-buy list in shame>


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not buying any more lipsticks after these. *pinky swear*   :rasta:





PinayGator said:


> Um. Me too.


:lol: I just haven't gotten my first paycheck yet and even though I paid all my bills at the beginning of the month ,I'm still a bit nuts about spending too much until I officially start bringing in money again. :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want to buy,but I should probably hold off. I'll just live vicariously through you guys.


Same I am living through these lovely gals


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2015)

What are the ABH lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What are the ABH lipsticks :shock: ???


Liquid lipsticks Elegant...pretty ones lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What are the ABH lipsticks :shock: ??? [/quotehttp://anastasiabeverlyhills.com/liquid-lipstick.html


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! I knew nothin about these....which could be good lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What are the ABH lipsticks :shock: ???


  I can't believe you're late to the party.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm more up for smart buy 2015 and making more informed purchases. I want to see reviews and at least swatches before parting with my hard-earned money. lol
> I thought we were already doing that Shars?
> 
> 
> ...


   Those swatches were amazing


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got my order of the RT foundation brush and large shader brush. That shader brush is no joke. A few years ago, I wouldn't have a purpose for such a large shadow brush, but it definitely comes in handy when you want to be quick.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't believe you're late to the party.








 Wow, I really have a bad attention span lately...flaming bags & all


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just haven't gotten my first paycheck yet and even though I paid all my bills at the beginning of the month ,I'm still a bit nuts about spending too much until I officially start bringing in money again. :/


   Food and shelter before makeup, and an emergency fund---nah get the makeup



just kidding!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have bought nothing today besides a lemonade. Sad times. Lol


    Don't feel bad...I didn't buy anything today



I got packages today but I didn't buy it today


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't feel bad...I didn't buy anything today
> 
> 
> 
> I got packages today but I didn't buy it today


  The night is still young


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> @Medgal07 Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Um. Me too. <*hides future to-buy list in shame>*


    If you were serious you would burn it! Just make sure you have at least two copies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got my order of the RT foundation brush and large shader brush. That shader brush is no joke. A few years ago, I wouldn't have a purpose for such a large shadow brush, but it definitely comes in handy when you want to be quick.


   Sounds like a really good brush-----I think I'm sold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The night is still young


 This is true with you and Shontay around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


How are you today??  I'm wearing my Dior Cheek & Lip Glow---just cheeks today!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, I really have a bad attention span lately...flaming bags & all


   Sounds like you need some mental stimulation----I suggest Merlot


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't believe you're late to the party.


  Like for real....she usually IS the party!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is true with you and Shontay around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hehe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I was planning to use it today but somehow the whole look turned out to be with a orange/warm hue so went with Canaille instead! Tomm i plan to rock Minty Cheeks


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Today's my dads 50th birthday and tomorrow I turn 20! Happy birthday to your husband!!


  Happy Birthday to your dad Jenise!  That's cute yours is right after his!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is true with you and Shontay around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How did you apply it? Did you manage to clean it off your hand?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I like Cashmere but I need to see it on more WOC.


 I can't wait to try it 


v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! I hate being at work with this stress and migraine ugh !


 In so sorry. It's that time of the year. We have a lot of patients with flu this weekend. Get well soon! 


jenise said:


> Today's my dads 50th birthday and tomorrow I turn 20! Happy birthday to your husband!!


 Enjoy being 20! Advance happy birthday!   





Periodinan said:


> Wow shipping of the ABH lippies would be 17.95$ for me...


  They don't offer better deals on shipping if it's international? What about Macy's how much would they charge?   





Vandekamp said:


> Get them. I got four this morning. (Sad Girl, Vintage, Heathers, and Vamp).


 Awesome choices Vande!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hehe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I love me some Canaille!!!  I have some tips for the Cheek & Lip Glow.  Wear it on top of your primer, but _under_ your foundation.  Whatever you do---don't use your 
   fingers. This stuff really stains.  I love the way that it looks, but I'm walking around with a coral/strawberry finger.  I finally used a beauty sponge to apply it.  I applied one  
   coat, let it dry and then applied another to my desired degree of color.  I will only use it for my cheeks only because I'm not a fan of lip stains, or I should say, I've never 
   met a lip stain that I could love.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I love me some Canaille!!!  I have some tips for the Cheek & Lip Glow.  Wear it on top of your primer, but _under_ your foundation.  Whatever you do---don't use your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   fingers. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This stuff really stains.  I love the way that it looks, but I'm walking around with a coral/strawberry finger.  I finally used a beauty sponge to apply it.  I applied one  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   coat, let it dry [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and then applied [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]another to my desired degree of color.  I will only use it for my cheeks only because I'm not a fan of lip stains, or I should say, I've never[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   met a lip stain that I could lov[/COLOR]e.


 Meddy,  I watch those reality shows with WOC because of their hair and makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> How did you apply it? Did you manage to clean it off your hand?


  It didn't come off after several washings, including makeup remover.  I noticed it was finally gone after my shower last night.  I'm wearing it on top of my primer, but under 
   my foundation and it looks like it's coming from within, and not like I applied blush to my cheeks.  My finger is stained, but I switched to a cosmetic sponge, albeit a little 
   late in the process.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I watch those reality shows with WOC because of their hair and makeup.


  .....and here I thought you were doing it for science


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] .....and here I thought you were doing it for science:haha: [/COLOR]


 Haha. I also watch Love and Hip Hop ATL and Hollywood. Their makeup is awesome! I followed their makeup artists on IG too. That's how I discovered most of them use Mac Lightscapade as their highlighters.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just haven't gotten my first paycheck yet and even though I paid all my bills at the beginning of the month ,I'm still a bit nuts about spending too much until I officially start bringing in money again. :/


  Take your time and start building your savings again. The ABH matte liquid lipsticks will be around. There is no rush. You are doing the right thing. I applaud you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're being wise[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Food and shelter before makeup, and an emergency fund---nah get the makeup[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]just kidding!!![/COLOR]


Thank you Meddy! I have my moments. Lol Heaven forbid I'm ever jobless again, but I'm going to start a makeup fund just in case. :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Haha. I also watch Love and Hip Hop ATL and Hollywood. Their makeup is awesome! I followed their makeup artists on IG too. That's how I discovered most of them use Mac Lightscapade as their highlighters.


  I love Love and Hip Hop ATL and Hollywood too. It's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Take your time and start building your savings again. The ABH matte liquid lipsticks will be around. There is no rush. You are doing the right thing. I applaud you.


My savings is okay actually! A little dented,but nothing too awful thankfully. I always had $50 per week auto sent to my savings account for emergencies,trips etc and any makeup splurge came after all bills were paid. I made lots of mistakes in my 20s and sure don't want to ever repeat them. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Love and Hip Hop ATL and Hollywood too. It's my guilty pleasure.


 Yay!!! I'm not alone. I love, love, love their makeup 


NaomiH said:


> My savings is okay actually! A little dented,but nothing too awful thankfully. I always had $50 per week auto sent to my savings account for emergencies,trips etc and any makeup splurge came after all bills were paid. I made lots of mistakes in my 20s and sure don't want to ever repeat them. Lol


 Great job Naomi! We always learn from being financially irresponsible in our 20s.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay!!! I'm not alone. I love, love, love their makeup  Great job Naomi! We always learn from being financially irresponsible in our 20s.


Thanks C! Stupid 20s, so glad those are over!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 7, 2015)

[/quote]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I love me some Canaille!!!  I have some tips for the Cheek & Lip Glow.  Wear it on top of your primer, but _under_ your foundation.  Whatever you do---don't use your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   fingers. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This stuff really stains.  I love the way that it looks, but I'm walking around with a coral/strawberry finger.  I finally used a beauty sponge to apply it.  I applied one  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   coat, let it dry [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and then applied [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]another to my desired degree of color.  I will only use it for my cheeks only because I'm not a fan of lip stains, or I should say, I've never[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   met a lip stain that I could lov[/COLOR]e.


 Thanks meddy!! I will try this way Tomm!! Multipurpose products usually only work as cheek colors for me too!! The only exception is the ysl kiss and blush !  Oh boy yes they do stain. I have an arm swatch to show for that and the minty fragrance does linger around for a while on me too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks C! Stupid 20s, so glad those are over!


 My husband always calls it as the '30,000 dollars millionaire' phase. U don't earn much and u racked up a lot of credit card debts.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My husband always calls it as the '30,000 dollars millionaire' phase. U don't earn much and u racked up a lot of credit card debts.









  I'm 27, soon to be 28 in April. It blows. Everyone still thinks you're a kid and inexperienced, yet expects you to know everything at the same time. 
  30 seemed scary, but now it seems like this magic number.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My husband always calls it as the '30,000 dollars millionaire' phase. U don't earn much and u racked up a lot of credit card debts.


  That sounds very accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm only 21 so I am just starting to make bad financial decisions


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My husband always calls it as the '30,000 dollars millionaire' phase. U don't earn much and u racked up a lot of credit card debts.


Not to mention all the other absolutely ridiculous young adult shenanigans.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :werd:   I'm 27, soon to be 28 in April. It blows. Everyone still thinks you're a kid and inexperienced, yet expects you to know everything at the same time.  30 seemed scary, but now it seems like this magic number.


:sigh: Yup


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not to mention all the other absolutely ridiculous young adult shenanigans.


  Ugh... youths


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, I still do adult shenanigans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I LOVE the Dior Cheek & Lip stain on!!!!! I think its beautiful! It only takes a very little bit. I adore it. I posted about it in the Sephora thread too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :werd:   I'm 27, soon to be 28 in April. It blows. Everyone still thinks you're a kid and inexperienced, yet expects you to know everything at the same time.  30 seemed scary, but now it seems like this magic number.


 I just turned 30. I gain weight easily than in my 20s.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I still do adult shenanigans! ompom: :flower:   I LOVE the Dior Cheek & Lip stain on!!!!! I think its beautiful! It only takes a very little bit. I adore it. I posted about it in the Sephora thread too.


I'm all about shenanigans! Just not the same type of shenanigans from my early to mid 20s.  Lol I'm going to have to look into those cheek stains!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just turned 30. I gain weight easily than in my 20s.


Wait until you hit the 40s/menopause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't even look at a picture of food without gaining weight. Thats why I put myself on healthy foods & run/work out every stinking day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, the upside is that I feel great & have a ton of energy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wait until you hit the 40s/menopause hboy:  You can't even look at a picture of food without gaining weight. Thats why I put myself on healthy foods & run/work out every stinking day. :sigh:   But, the upside is that I feel great & have a ton of energy.


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Preach!
> 
> I thought we were already doing that Shars?
> 
> ...


  I have already started hehe. 

  Plus, I want to go to IMATS NY this April, so I'm saving for that and keeping my eyes focused!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Haha. I also watch Love and Hip Hop ATL and Hollywood. Their makeup is awesome! I followed their makeup artists on IG too. That's how I discovered most of them use Mac Lightscapade as their highlighters.






Sorry C---I've never seen that show.  I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Heaven forbid I'm ever jobless again, but I'm going to start a makeup fund just in case.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My savings is okay actually! A little dented,but nothing too awful thankfully. I always had $50 per week auto sent to my savings account for emergencies,trips etc and any makeup splurge came after all bills were paid. *I made lots of mistakes in my 20s* and sure don't want to ever repeat them. Lol


    It's all about learning and growing.  When you know better, you do better---you're doing great!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have already started hehe.
> 
> Plus, I want to go to IMATS NY this April, so I'm saving for that and keeping my eyes focused!


  oooh!  I'm going! buying my tx tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh boy yes they do stain. I have an arm swatch to show for that and the minty fragrance does linger around for a while on me too!!


  I love the YSL K & Bs but I prefer them for my lips, not my cheeks.  This Dior one I love for my cheeks.  It's definitely unique.  I like the way it looks on my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not to mention all the other absolutely ridiculous *young adult shenanigans.*






That doesn't go away----they become _adult_ and _old adult_ shenanigans


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I still do adult shenanigans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!  I really like it too. 



 Did you put it over or under foundation?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just turned 30. I gain weight easily than in my 20s.


   Adopt good habits now if you want be tight & right when you reach my age.  it gets even harder as you age.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm going to have to look into those cheek stains!


 Oh I can definitely see this on you Naomi.  So far there's only one.  I don't like it for my lips---not into lip stains, but I love, love, love it on my cheeks.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's all about learning and growing.  When you know better, you do better---you're doing great!![/COLOR]


:kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wait until you hit the 40s/menopause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Absolutely!!!  I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I can definitely see this on you Naomi.  So far there's only one.  I don't like it for my lips---not into lip stains, but I love, love, love it on my cheeks.[/COLOR]


SOLD!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Adopt good habits now if you want be tight & right when you reach my age.  it gets even harder as you age.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have already started hehe.
> 
> Plus, I want to go to IMATS NY this April, so I'm saving for that and keeping my eyes focused!


  I didn't go last year, but I went the year before. I can't decide if I want to go. 
  Did either of you go last year?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I didn't go last year, but I went the year before. I can't decide if I want to go.
> Did either of you go last year?


  I couldn't get off from work to go, so I have never gone. But this year I have different work schedules.
  We should go together


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just got my order of the RT foundation brush and large shader brush. That shader brush is no joke. A few years ago, I wouldn't have a purpose for such a large shadow brush, but it definitely comes in handy when you want to be quick.


  I've been enjoying the foundation brush I got it Sunday and I've been using it since and I like it I don't know if it's worth the money though kind of expensive to me I like the elegent look of it but I would have still bought it if it looked like the reg line and been at those same prices


----------



## jenise (Jan 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oooh!  I'm going! buying my tx tomorrow


 Me too!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 7, 2015)

All of the healthy advise going on around here...

  It is hard in your 30s to lose weight. I haven't had a proper meal since the 19th of December and am now on an extremely limited, almost no-fat diet because of a recent surgery. You'd think that I would've lost weight by now, right?

  NOPE.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!!


  to the NY one ????
  we should all go the same day, at least that way we can meet :3


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I didn't go last year, but I went the year before. I can't decide if I want to go.
> Did either of you go last year?


  This will be my first time. I'm interested in a lot of the smaller brands and looking to get bargains on stuff for my freelance kit. Brands like Sigma, Inglot, MUFE, etc usually have like 30-40% stock so if you feel like there's stuff you would buy and the discount would make getting the ticket worth it, I'd say go for it for at least one day. The saturday is rumoured to be the busiest day but if you NEED an item, best bet is Saturday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> All of the healthy advise going on around here...
> 
> It is hard in your 30s to lose weight. I haven't had a proper meal since the 19th of December and am now on an extremely limited, almost no-fat diet because of a recent surgery. You'd think that I would've lost weight by now, right?
> 
> NOPE.


 I understand but the last thing you should be worried about right now is your weight.  You have some healing to do
   first.  It sounds like your dietary restrictions are related to your medical/surgical condition and imposed by your 
   doctor I hope?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have already started hehe.
> 
> Plus, I want to go to IMATS NY this April, so *I'm saving for that and keeping my eyes focused!*


    Great plan Shars!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I understand but the last thing you should be worried about right now is your weight.  You have some healing to do
> first.  It sounds like your dietary restrictions are related to your medical/surgical condition and imposed by your
> doctor I hope?


  Exactly.

  I'm just hangry and want to be able to wear my clothes again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm just hangry and want to be able to wear my clothes again!


   This must be very frustrating for you Starletta!!!  I hope things turn around soon.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!!


 Happy Birthday Jenise!                          Have a great day & year!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

JENISE!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Jenise. :flower:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy bday Jenise!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Jenise!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy 20th birthday Jenise


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday @jenise


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jenise!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Jenise!

  I'm still in the process of spending my birthday money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered a tablet, my first one since I'm such a tech noob and am basically stuck in the 90s. Should be here tomorrow. Also got my Chanel goodies today. LOVE the red blush, although I will have to practive the application because it's so pigmented. 
  And I'm super annoyed because I still haven't received my COS order from before christmas! I keep emailing back and forth, but they claim to be unable to find my address, which I'm sure is a lie. I have ordered there numerous times without any problem. Maybe they lost the package and just don't want to admit it.


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> to the NY one ???? we should all go the same day, at least that way we can meet :3


 Yes saturday!


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy 20th birthday Jenise





shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday, Jenise. :flower:





walkingdead said:


> Happy Birthday Jenise!                          Have a great day & year!!





NaomiH said:


> JENISE!





v0ltagekid said:


> Happy bday Jenise!! ompom: ompom: ompom: ompom: ompom: ompom:





Anaphora said:


> Happy Birthday, Jenise!   :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:





Vineetha said:


> Happy Birthday @jenise





Shars said:


> Happy Birthday Jenise!!! ompom:


      Omg you all just made my day!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes saturday!


  YAY!  perfect!

  how are u spending ur bday ?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, @jenise


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 8, 2015)

@jenise!! Hope your day has been fabulous!


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> @jenise!! Hope your day has been fabulous!


  thank you, it has been


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


Enjoy! Happy Happy Birthday hun!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  Awww. That is sweet!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


 Enjoyyyyy!!!! :stars: have an awesome day


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  She raised you right!  You are an inspiration! Your beauty shines from within!  I noticed from when your first joined here!  Much love Jenise!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  Happy Birthday!! I hope you get all the makeup you want


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy birthday Jenise!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 8, 2015)

PSA: if anyone shops at Victoria's Secret, their bra prices just dropped more today. Most of them are $20 I think.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  ur mom is too nice! i love what she wrote!
  What r u planning on purchasing?  woot woot bday haulll


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  Aww... enjoy!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This must be very frustrating for you Starletta!!!  I hope things turn around soon.


  Thanks!  At least I get to avoid the cold for a few more days. Thank goodness for grocery deliveries.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


Have a very happy birthday :stars:


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Enjoy! Happy Happy Birthday hun!!!! :stars:


  Thank you!! 





Shars said:


> Awww. That is sweet!


  


Vineetha said:


> Enjoyyyyy!!!! :stars: have an awesome day


  Thanks V! 





walkingdead said:


> She raised you right!  You are an inspiration! Your beauty shines from within!  I noticed from when your first joined here!  Much love Jenise!


  Thank you so much clarita! That really means a lot to me  you've been so sweet to me since the beginning!! I hope you have an amazing birthday tomorrow :heart2:  





mkoparanova said:


> Happy Birthday!! I hope you get all the makeup you want :cheer:


 Thank you!  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy birthday Jenise!


 Thank you!!  





v0ltagekid said:


> ur mom is too nice! i love what she wrote! What r u planning on purchasing?  woot woot bday haulll


 I have no idea what to use it on! Give me some recs haha   





Naynadine said:


> Aww... enjoy! ompom:


 Thanks!!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Have a very happy birthday :stars:


 Thank you dolly!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Thank you dolly!


  buy it all xD
  I've been enjoying the Marsala lippie lately, and the Laura Mercier contour palette. It's cream but it's beautiful on my skin...
  Exhibit A blush is also something I've been using XD
  I wanted to try the no bronzer bronzer from perricone and their no lipstick lipstick.. or the smashbox contour sticks.. ugh so much on my wish list xD


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


   Awesome!      









 ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> buy it all xD
> I've been enjoying the Marsala lippie lately, and the Laura Mercier contour palette. It's cream but it's beautiful on my skin...
> Exhibit A blush is also something I've been using XD
> I wanted to try the no bronzer bronzer from perricone and their no lipstick lipstick.. or the smashbox contour sticks..* ugh so much on my wish list xD*






They do seem to be perpetual don't that----as soon as one thing comes off the list---ten more go on!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks!  At least I get to avoid the cold for a few more days. Thank goodness for grocery deliveries.


 So, so true!  That's just perfect for you while you're recovering.  I'm so used to jumping in the car and going too get stuff, I _always_ forget about just picking up the phone or ordering online!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They do seem to be perpetual don't that----as soon as one thing comes off the list---ten more go on!!!


  RIGHT?
  I thought I was done buying and suddenly my "loved" list is full again.. whatttt...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


How nice and her note to you was so sweet. Enjoy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  so sweet!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PSA: if anyone shops at Victoria's Secret, their bra prices just dropped more today. Most of them are $20 I think.








 It figures, I just bought a fairly pricey one on Monday & its the first time I didn't have any coupons. We also waited in line to check out for almost a half hour...ugh!


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> buy it all xD I've been enjoying the Marsala lippie lately, and the Laura Mercier contour palette. It's cream but it's beautiful on my skin... Exhibit A blush is also something I've been using XD I wanted to try the no bronzer bronzer from perricone and their no lipstick lipstick.. or the smashbox contour sticks.. ugh so much on my wish list xD


 I've tried, have all of that ! Hahahah Love marsala. I returned Laura mercier contour kit and the smashbox sticksI didn't like them! The contour stick is nice though. And the no bronzer bronzer didn't show up on my skin too well! I had a sample


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> so sweet!!!


  


NaomiH said:


> How nice and her note to you was so sweet. Enjoy!


 Thank you


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awesome!      [/COLOR]       :stars:  :stars:  [COLOR=0000FF] ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!![/COLOR]


 Thank you!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got my package from ulta with my NYx concealer palettes they feel soo creeaaaammmyyyyyy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just got my package from ulta with my NYx concealer palettes they feel soo creeaaaammmyyyyyy


Good creamy...or bad creamy?


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good creamy...or bad creamy?


  Good creamy when you first touch them they are nice and creamy when swatched and blended on my hand they they don't feel thick but the pigmentation on them is great


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Good creamy when you first touch them they are nice and creamy when swatched and blended on my hand they they don't feel thick but the pigmentation on them is great


Yes! That sounds great.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes! That sounds great.


  And they don't feel waxy at all! I got light and medium and both feel amazing


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It figures, I just bought a fairly pricey one on Monday & its the first time I didn't have any coupons. We also waited in line to check out for almost a half hour...ugh!


Holy crap, half an hour. You've got more patience than me lol! I should note that it's not all bras that prices dropped, just the clearance ones, though all of them are at least 25% off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> And they don't feel waxy at all! I got light and medium and both feel amazing


No waxy feeling, is a dream. I hate the waxy feeling on the skin. Keep me updated on the wear time and wear of it.  Thank you btw


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> No waxy feeling, is a dream. I hate the waxy feeling on the skin. Keep me updated on the wear time and wear of it.  Thank you btw


  No problem! I will try them on the face tomorrow because I already have makeup on today but I can't wait


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> No problem! I will try them on the face tomorrow because I already have makeup on today but I can't wait


Alright  that's ok, I will be waiting lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was looking through the what's new section of Nordstroms just now and spotted a Chloe fragrance _spray_ pen. Is this the thread where we talked about those pesky rollerballs? Well, I hope more brands follow this idea and go for the spray pen. I might have to buy that just to show my support (OK, I do like the fragrance, too ).   Speaking of Chloe, I got the sample of Love Story from Sephora and..it's OK. It's not bad, but it's not my thing. Smells too...mature? There's just a note in there that doesn't turn me on. It wears better with time, which is good, but I was hoping to fall in love with it. At least I didn't have to buy it to find out. I can only hope that they have a Roses de Chloe spray pen soon (and flowerbomb and dior and..)  My Nars VIB Rouge perk is nicer than expected. I've never had their matte velvet pencils before. Cruella is a really nice red and the lighter shade is much more wearable than I anticipated. I got all this mostly because I was due for a new Anastasia Brow Wiz. It annoys me that the old one has a nice amount of product left, but it's loose from the tube and I have to jerk it down for the product to show. Then, when I press it to my brow it disappears again. What a waste, but it's my go-to.


----------



## jenise (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just got my package from ulta with my NYx concealer palettes they feel soo creeaaaammmyyyyyy


 Yum I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> RIGHT?
> I thought I was done buying and suddenly my "loved" list is full again.. whatttt...






I just added things that were no where in the vicinity of my makeup radar gun.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Is anyone going to the IMATS LA?
  And willing to do me a favor?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It figures, I just bought a fairly pricey one on Monday & its the first time I didn't have any coupons. We also waited in line to check out for almost a half hour...ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's awesome-----glad you found concealers that work so well for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My Nars VIB Rouge perk is nicer than expected. I've never had their matte velvet pencils before. Cruella is a really nice red and the lighter shade is much more wearable than I anticipated. I got all this mostly because I was due for a new Anastasia Brow Wiz. It annoys me that the old one has a nice amount of product left, but it's loose from the tube and I have to jerk it down for the product to show. Then, when I press it to my brow it disappears again. What a waste, but it's my go-to.


  The pen sounds promising---now to have it in a fragrance one can love remains to be seen.
  It's a good thing you didn't have to commit to a full size of that new fragrance.
  Gald your VIBR perk turned out t o be a good one---that can be a rarity!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The pen sounds promising---now to have it in a fragrance one can love remains to be seen.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  It's a good thing you didn't have to commit to a full size of that new [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]fragrance.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Gald your VIBR perk turned out t o be a good one---that can be a rarity!!![/COLOR]


  Yeah, I liked the MUFE set but I already had that stuff before being a fan of the brand and all. Plus, it feels like that was the perk for like 5 years. :crazy;


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, I liked the MUFE set but I already had that stuff before being a fan of the brand and all. Plus, it feels like that was the perk for like 5 years. :crazy;


  They need to rethink those and make them actual perks!!!  Good ones are just few and far between!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

So, I went to Sephora to exchange an eyeliner that I just got today (my first order came in! tomorrow I get my other order) and it broke. Or I broke it. Or something. Anyway, I go in and I'm so good I don't buy anything, just do my exchange. Then I saw the MAC store. I might have fallen in and bought three pairs of false lashes. Oops!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm probably 6 years behind the times... But have ya'll seen this?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly's pics of the Melt Lovesick stack made me buy it. I am totally blaming her!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I'm probably 6 years behind the times... But have ya'll seen this?


Yes lol there are 4 more, a total of 8    





SassyWonder said:


> Dolly's pics of the Melt Lovesick stack made me buy it. I am totally blaming her!


:shock: Me :lmao:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2015)

my melt stacks are finally here!!!
  I'm definitely playing with them tomorrow 
  so exciteddd


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my melt stacks are finally here!!! I'm definitely playing with them tomorrow  so exciteddd


 Mine says expected expected date of delivery Tomm !! But considering it's still in CA not sure how that's possible! :sigh:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes lol there are 4 more, a total of 8  :shock: Me :lmao:


 Yes you!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my melt stacks are finally here!!! I'm definitely playing with them tomorrow  so exciteddd


ompom: awesome   





Vineetha said:


> Mine says expected expected date of delivery Tomm !! But considering it's still in CA not sure how that's possible! :sigh:


 tomorrow, I hope :hug:   





SassyWonder said:


> Yes you!! Gorgeous!!


:kiss:  you will love them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> So, I went to Sephora to exchange an eyeliner that I just got today (my first order came in! tomorrow I get my other order) and it broke. Or I broke it. Or something. Anyway, I go in and I'm so good I don't buy anything, just do my exchange. Then I saw the MAC store. I might have fallen in and bought three pairs of false lashes. Oops!







_ _ _ _  happens!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my melt stacks are finally here!!!
> I'm definitely playing with them tomorrow
> so exciteddd


   Oh nice!!!  I hope you love them!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 8, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I'm probably 6 years behind the times... But have ya'll seen this?


  that purple is the first in this line I've been remotely interested in. So excited!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Yes lol there are 4 more, a total of 8* :shock: Me :lmao:


  /kicks dirt haha


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> that purple is the first in this line I've been remotely interested in. So excited!


  I love Ruby, peony and Berry. I'm intrigued by the purple for sure!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I love Ruby, peony and Berry. I'm intrigued by the purple for sure!


  I got the little mini sizes from sephora that came in a set and I think they are so cute so I hope they do some more of those minis with these new colors


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> /kicks dirt haha


  Hahaha all of them are so pretty


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

So I'm mad. Last night, I was all set to buy Dominque from NARS' website. It was available last week before I got paid. And I waited too long and now it's sold out everywhere! Damnit!


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> So I'm mad. Last night, I was all set to buy Dominque from NARS' website. It was available last week before I got paid. And I waited too long and now it's sold out everywhere! Damnit!


  Check their boutiques. That's how I got mine through a phone order.


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is anyone going to the IMATS LA?
> And willing to do me a favor?


  Try this thread Doll...

  http://www.specktra.net/t/185627/imats-la-2014/90


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> So I'm mad. Last night, I was all set to buy Dominque from NARS' website. It was available last week before I got paid. And I waited too long and now it's sold out everywhere! Damnit!


 
  Given how crappy NARS is being at shipping right now, consider it a blessing.

  Call boutiques, then try calling Barneys stores. That's how I found mine.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Given how crappy NARS is being at shipping right now, consider it a blessing.
> 
> Call boutiques, then try calling Barneys stores. That's how I found mine.


  I'm not sure I'm willing to put out that much effort for one lipstick. But I might break down and do it.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not sure I'm willing to put out that much effort for one lipstick. But I might break down and do it.


  If you call Barneys, you could also try to pick up a Hourglass palette too.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> If you call Barneys, you could also try to pick up a Hourglass palette too.


  THE EYESHADOW ONE? OOOOH.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> THE EYESHADOW ONE? OOOOH.


 
  They had the first exclusive, after all....

  And that's why I'm here... for the enabling.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> They had the first exclusive, after all....
> 
> And that's why I'm here... for the enabling.


  I might just have to call Barney's tomorrow. I want that Hourglass palette BAD. I thought it was completely sold out. Someone has it up on ebay for $80+


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I might just have to call Barney's tomorrow. I want that Hourglass palette BAD. I thought it was completely sold out. Someone has it up on ebay for $80+


  Never hurts to call and ask... I've often found products in-store that are sold out online.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just got a gift from my mom, how sweet is she!


  Happy Birthday! That is such a sweet message from your mama!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> PSA: if anyone shops at Victoria's Secret, their bra prices just dropped more today. Most of them are $20 I think.


  That would be amazing if they sold anything in my size.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 8, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> That would be amazing if they sold anything in my size.


 I'm with you Mandy! I can fit their bras over a 1/4 of my chest. LOL!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 8, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm with you Mandy! I can fit their bras over a 1/4 of my chest. LOL!


  :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm with you Mandy! I can fit their bras over a 1/4 of my chest. LOL!


Girl no bra from VS fits me either.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm with you Mandy! I can fit their bras over a 1/4 of my chest. LOL!


 
  Sounds like me!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

I really have no idea where to ask this question so I guess here is fine lol   I plan in placing a order with sephora this week because I have %10 off coupon and a gift card but I am so impatient and I really want the nars bday perk so what do u guys think would happen if I changed my bday to a date sometime next week i wonder if it would work lol has anyone done this before?   I probably sound so horrible lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

How is everyone's night going? Mine not so good. I'm sick like a dog, my whole family is too. Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's night going? Mine not so good. I'm sick like a dog, my whole family is too. Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


  My nights okay I just took all my makeup off and about to play some playstation with hubbs lol hope you feel better dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I really have no idea where to ask this question so I guess here is fine lol   I plan in placing a order with sephora this week because I have %10 off coupon and a gift card but I am so impatient and I really want the nars bday perk so what do u guys think would happen if I changed my bday to a date sometime next week i wonder if it would work lol has anyone done this before?   I probably sound so horrible lol


You don't sound horrible lol This is a valid question, and I am curious too. I'd think it would be ok though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My nights okay I just took all my makeup off and about to play some playstation with hubbs lol hope you feel better dolly!


Aw the bliss of life. That sounds like a good night. I think I'll play some PlayStation too lol Thanks babe


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You don't sound horrible lol This is a valid question, and I am curious too. I'd think it would be ok though.


  I would change it to like the middle of January since every year there is a new perk and I always get gift cards for Christmas it sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aw the bliss of life. That sounds like a good night. I think I'll play some PlayStation too lol Thanks babe


  I have trouble sleeping at night so I'm always wide awake


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I would change it to like the middle of January since every year there is a new perk and I always get gift cards for Christmas it sounds like a good idea to me


I say give it a shot 


blondie929 said:


> I have trouble sleeping at night so I'm always wide awake


I am the same. Sleep and I don't get along lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy happy Birthday to you and your sister WD @walkingdead


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I say give it a shot   I am the same. Sleep and I don't get along lol


  Ugh I just checked and I have to call customer service to change my bday lol my bday is in July how's that gonna look " yeah hey so look my bday is really in January I guess I got them confused lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's night going? Mine not so good. I'm sick like a dog, my whole family is too. Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


 You are such a good daughter! I hope you feel better soon! :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Happy happy Birthday to you and your sister WD @walkingdead


Happy Birthday WD to you and your sister 


blondie929 said:


> Ugh I just checked and I have to call customer service to change my bday lol my bday is in July how's that gonna look " yeah hey so look my bday is really in January I guess I got them confused lol


Just say when you signed up you messed up and only just noticed lol idk Hahaha damn CS getting in the way   





SassyWonder said:


> You are such a good daughter! I hope you feel better soon! :kiss:


:hug:  How is your night Sassy?


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday WD to you and your sister  Just say when you signed up you messed up and only just noticed lol idk Hahaha damn CS getting in the way :hug:  How is your night Sassy?


  Imagine they ask me to send them a email with a picture of my ID lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Imagine they ask me to send them a email with a picture of my ID lmao


Oh gosh yea :lmao: :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's night going? Mine not so good. I'm sick like a dog, my whole family is too. Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


 I am coming down with a cold too D!  worked from home today. Gonna do the same Tomm as well!!  Some might say it's holiday withdrawal like my hubby! I refuse to acknowledge and continue to insist on chili and soups :lmao:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday WD to you and your sister  Just say when you signed up you messed up and only just noticed lol idk Hahaha damn CS getting in the way :hug:  How is your night Sassy?


 Its going ok. I am exhausted and ready to crawl into bed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm with you Mandy! I can fit their bras over a 1/4 of my chest. LOL!


  Made me giggle Sassy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


   Awww.  I hope you feel better Dolly.  To bed early for you tonight!!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


  Hope you and the family feel better soon! Lots of soup! Or... "soup"?





  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY @walkingdead !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I should go to bed early for once, but I have to catch up on Specktra!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Hope you and the family feel better soon! Lots of soup! Or... "soup"?
> 
> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY @walkingdead  !!     I should go to bed early for once, but I have to catch up on Specktra!


I'd take his "soup"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am coming down with a cold too D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh my---all of this post holiday illness.  I doubled my vitamin C intake and have avoided people (you know---large crowds) as much as possible.  I  hope you feel better 
   Vee so you can continue to enable me relentlessly!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my---all of this post holiday illness.  I doubled my vitamin C intake and have avoided people (you know---large crowds) as much as possible.  I  hope you feel better
> Vee so you can continue to enable me relentlessly!








you mean encourage!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am coming down with a cold too D!  worked from home today. Gonna do the same Tomm as well!!  Some might say it's holiday withdrawal like my hubby! I refuse to acknowledge and continue to insist on chili and soups :lmao:


Oh no V feel better :hug:  Chili and Soups ompom: It definitely is holiday withdrawals lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awww.  I hope you feel better Dolly.  To bed early for you tonight!!!![/COLOR]:nono:


I'm going to try Meddy :hug:    





SassyWonder said:


> Its going ok. I am exhausted and ready to crawl into bed.


Bed sounds nice right now. I hope you get a good nights rest


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


 
  Feel better!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WD


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am coming down with a cold too D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Feel better!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you mean encourage!!


    Nope.  I could have said urged----ENABLE


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my---all of this post holiday illness.  I doubled my vitamin C intake and have avoided people (you know---large crowds) as much as possible.  I  hope you feel better
> Vee so you can continue to enable me relentlessly!


 
  That's the one upside to having been mostly homebound. I've been avoiding people, too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nope.  I could have said urged----ENABLE


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Feel better!


  Thank you!!! You too take care & get well soon


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!! You too take care & get well soon


  Thanks! I'm well on my way...


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday WD!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

I just made another Sephora order. I'd go to my local store for this stuff, but I just checked today and none of the Kat Von D stuff I want was in stock. The whole KVD section was a total wreck. Hardly anything in stock and it just looked messy in general. I was kinda shocked. 

  So anyway, I bought the primer, the contour brush and yet another red studded kiss lipstick (I know own pretty much every shade of red she makes....).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just made another Sephora order. I'd go to my local store for this stuff, but I just checked today and none of the Kat Von D stuff I want was in stock. The whole KVD section was a total wreck. Hardly anything in stock and it just looked messy in general. I was kinda shocked.   So anyway, I bought the primer, the contour brush and yet another red studded kiss lipstick (I know own pretty much every shade of red she makes....).


The LVD section is always a total wreck at mine too. Swatches everywhere, open tubes, foundation both powder and liquid everywhere   Sounds like a good order and well deserved too. You sound like my sister, she loves all reds, especially the studded kiss reds lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You sound like my sister, she loves all reds, especially the studded kiss reds lol


  Yeah, that's what it looked like. Crazy! They didn't even have all the Studded kiss lipstick colors, in samples and definitely not in stock. And the samples they did had looked...scary. I would never put those on my lips! And the powder foundation was a MESS. Just a wreck. Powder EVERYWHERE. 

  I do love the Studded Kiss reds. I officially now own them all. I was just like MUST BUY ALL THE RED LIPSTICKS! 

  I also ordered KVD's primer and the new contour brush. My contour palette and a few other kvd things are arriving tomorrow (backstage bambi and a go go lipsticks and some nars finishing powder).

  Today I almost missed the UPS guy. I work nights (phone sex operator, nights are when people call though I do leave my lines on in the afternoon too I rarely get calls at that time) so I was in bed when he arrived at 1pm. I rushed down the stairs, opened the door, and he was leaving! WITH MY PACKAGE! WTF. He couldn't have waited more than 20 seconds. It doesn't take me THAT long to get down the stairs and open the door. And he was all confused about the fact that the package was addressed to me, I guess he knows my roommate (who owns the house) pretty well or something. Well, I'm an online shopper so he's going to get to know me too. HA! 

  Oh. And I just hit VIB status for the year (well, they said they will extend it through 2016).


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Happy Birthday! That is such a sweet message from your mama!


 Thank you!  





pandorablack said:


> Yeah, that's what it looked like. Crazy! They didn't even have all the Studded kiss lipstick colors, in samples and definitely not in stock. And the samples they did had looked...scary. I would never put those on my lips! And the powder foundation was a MESS. Just a wreck. Powder EVERYWHERE.   I do love the Studded Kiss reds. I officially now own them all. I was just like MUST BUY ALL THE RED LIPSTICKS!   I also ordered KVD's primer and the new contour brush. My contour palette and a few other kvd things are arriving tomorrow (backstage bambi and a go go lipsticks and some nars finishing powder).    Today I almost missed the UPS guy. I work nights (phone sex operator, nights are when people call though I do leave my lines on in the afternoon too I rarely get calls at that time) so I was in bed when he arrived at 1pm. I rushed down the stairs, opened the door, and he was leaving! WITH MY PACKAGE! WTF. He couldn't have waited more than 20 seconds. It doesn't take me THAT long to get down the stairs and open the door. And he was all confused about the fact that the package was addressed to me, I guess he knows my roommate (who owns the house) pretty well or something. Well, I'm an online shopper so he's going to get to know me too. HA!   Oh. And I just hit VIB status for the year (well, they said they will extend it through 2016).  :haha:


 On your way to Rouge


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> On your way to Rouge


  YES! Last year I missed Rouge by $200. I was SO pissed. But I had to move in December and there was just no way I could do a makeup order. I couldn't even get my hair done. It sucked. Moving is so expensive!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> YES! Last year I missed Rouge by $200. I was SO pissed. But I had to move in December and there was just no way I could do a makeup order. I couldn't even get my hair done. It sucked. Moving is so expensive!


 Yes I remember the post with you saying that! I'm glad everyone is turning up for you


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes I remember the post with you saying that! I'm glad everyone is turning up for you


  Yeah, because I moved I was able to take more calls (I have way more privacy here, I mean, I say some RIDICULOUS things, and I would not want to be overheard! And I had zero privacy where I was living before), and I'm making really good money now. It's SUCH a relief to not have to worry about money anymore. And I actually like my job. It's fun. Plus I can set my own hours and work from home. 

  I'm totally going to make ROUGE this year. Totally.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's night going? Mine not so good. I'm sick like a dog, my whole family is too. Except my ma, but I'm disinfecting everything. I don't want her to catch this sickness.


  Hope you & your family gets well soon and your mother doesn't catch it.  Hope it's not that nasty flu or stomach bug that's going around.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Thank you V!  Feel better!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday WD to you and your sister


  Thank you Dolly!   





PinayGator said:


> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY @walkingdead  !!


   Thank you PG  





Medgal07 said:


> :stars:   [COLOR=00FFFF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=00FFFF]H[/COLOR]A[COLOR=A52A2A]P[/COLOR][COLOR=FFD700]P[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Y[/COLOR] [COLOR=00FF00]B[/COLOR]I[COLOR=FF0000]R[/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]T[/COLOR]H[COLOR=800080]D[/COLOR][COLOR=FF8C00]A[/COLOR]Y [COLOR=00FFFF]W[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]D[/COLOR]:stars:


  Thank you Meddy!   





Shars said:


> Happy Birthday WD!!! :nanas:


  Thank you Shars!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, that's what it looked like. Crazy! They didn't even have all the Studded kiss lipstick colors, in samples and definitely not in stock. And the samples they did had looked...scary. I would never put those on my lips! And the powder foundation was a MESS. Just a wreck. Powder EVERYWHERE.   I do love the Studded Kiss reds. I officially now own them all. I was just like MUST BUY ALL THE RED LIPSTICKS!   I also ordered KVD's primer and the new contour brush. My contour palette and a few other kvd things are arriving tomorrow (backstage bambi and a go go lipsticks and some nars finishing powder).    Today I almost missed the UPS guy. I work nights (phone sex operator, nights are when people call though I do leave my lines on in the afternoon too I rarely get calls at that time) so I was in bed when he arrived at 1pm. I rushed down the stairs, opened the door, and he was leaving! WITH MY PACKAGE! WTF. He couldn't have waited more than 20 seconds. It doesn't take me THAT long to get down the stairs and open the door. And he was all confused about the fact that the package was addressed to me, I guess he knows my roommate (who owns the house) pretty well or something. Well, I'm an online shopper so he's going to get to know me too. HA!   Oh. And I just hit VIB status for the year (well, they said they will extend it through 2016).  :haha:


Yea sephora needs to clean up the aisles because people won't want to be in there, if everything is basically trashed! Haha way to go on hitting VIB through' 16  He will get to know you too lol tons and tons of packages ompom:    





walkingdead said:


> Hope you & your family gets well soon and your mother doesn't catch it.  Hope it's not that nasty flu or stomach bug that's going around.


Thanks WD. My sister is the worse off, I told her we are going to quarantine her. I can't afford to get as sick as her. I'm pretty sure she has the flu


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel really under the weather too, [@]Dolly Snow[/@]. Second time I've had to call out of work this week. I'm so worried they'll hate me.   





MandyVanHook said:


> That would be amazing if they sold anything in my size.


 They may eventually. They have a few styles in my size (32DDD) and didn't used to.  There's still hope!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks WD. My sister is the worse off, I told her we are going to quarantine her. I can't afford to get as sick as her. I'm pretty sure she has the flu


  Thanks!

  Hope your sister feels better soon. I've been lucky enough to not get sick this winter. I had a cold in the fall, and it was pretty miserable, but I've been healthy since *knocks on wood*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hope your sister feels better soon. I've been lucky enough to not get sick this winter. I had a cold in the fall, and it was pretty miserable, but I've been healthy since *knocks on wood*


  I hope you stay sick free all year.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

[quote name="Dolly Snow" url="/t/188788/teambuyitall/16000_100#] Thanks WD. My sister is the worse off, I told her we are going to quarantine her. I can't afford to get as sick as her. I'm pretty sure she has the flu [/quote]  Oh no!  Everyone gets lots of rest and fluids.  I really hope this illness doesn't last long!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 9, 2015)

WD & sister!  I hope you both have a wonderful day!  Also, here's Hiddles to wish you a happy birthday as well:http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSZ2maAlGQw    I know your name isn't Lexi, but we can just ignore that. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday WD! May u enjoy your special day today!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> WD & sister!  I hope you both have a wonderful day!  Also, here's Hiddles to wish you a happy birthday as well:http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSZ2maAlGQw    I know your name isn't Lexi, but we can just ignore that. Lol


  Thank you Naomi!  This is awesome!  Love it️!





charismafulltv said:


> Happy Birthday WD! May u enjoy your special day today!


  Thanks C!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday WD :frenz:  And happy belated birthday Jenise!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday WD :frenz:  And happy belated birthday Jenise!!


 Thank you!! ️


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday WD :frenz:  And happy belated birthday Jenise!!


  Hey Mel!  Thank you!  Staying warm?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, WD! :cheer:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday, WD! :cheer:


  Thank you Shontay!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy bday @walkingdead !!
  I hope you have an awesome day today~!

@Dolly Snow
   I hope you feel better hon!!

  How is everyone today?
  it's a super storm out here with all this snow, I think it's 2 inches right now but falling hard! My brother and I made it to the office (family business I know it's kinda funny) and he's been shoveling outside for like a half hour, feel bad for him.

  My melt stacks came last night! I tried them this morning, I used 3 colors from one stack and 1 two colors from the other one and so far so good! I wish they were a little softer, but it's nothing I can't work with. I find them easy to blend and soft. The swatches worried me, when I first swatched them they appeared powdery. But thankfully that's not the case.

  Does anyone wanna see a picture? I didn't have time for a full face today but the focus is them eye ballzz anyway


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Happy bday @walkingdead  !! I hope you have an awesome day today~!  @Dolly Snow   I hope you feel better hon!!  How is everyone today? it's a super storm out here with all this snow, I think it's 2 inches right now but falling hard! My brother and I made it to the office (family business I know it's kinda funny) and he's been shoveling outside for like a half hour, feel bad for him.  My melt stacks came last night! I tried them this morning, I used 3 colors from one stack and 1 two colors from the other one and so far so good! I wish they were a little softer, but it's nothing I can't work with. I find them easy to blend and soft. The swatches worried me, when I first swatched them they appeared powdery. But thankfully that's not the case.  Does anyone wanna see a picture? I didn't have time for a full face today but the focus is them eye ballzz anyway


 I would love to see!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Happy bday @walkingdead  !! I hope you have an awesome day today~!  @Dolly Snow   I hope you feel better hon!!  How is everyone today? it's a super storm out here with all this snow, I think it's 2 inches right now but falling hard! My brother and I made it to the office (family business I know it's kinda funny) and he's been shoveling outside for like a half hour, feel bad for him.  My melt stacks came last night! I tried them this morning, I used 3 colors from one stack and 1 two colors from the other one and so far so good! I wish they were a little softer, but it's nothing I can't work with. I find them easy to blend and soft. The swatches worried me, when I first swatched them they appeared powdery. But thankfully that's not the case.  Does anyone wanna see a picture? I didn't have time for a full face today but the focus is them eye ballzz anyway


  I wanna see!   I'm in pain from exercising so much, but that's a good thing. We had some snowfall here, but it's done now. We got maybe an inch. All I can manage to do is peep my head out the door. I used to be a warrior, but the older I get, the less I can tolerate the cold.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I would love to see!


  Here ya go!
  Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.









  I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack.
  Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.

  I like them  I want to play with them some more


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Happy bday @walkingdead  !! I hope you have an awesome day today~!  @Dolly Snow   I hope you feel better hon!!  How is everyone today? it's a super storm out here with all this snow, I think it's 2 inches right now but falling hard! My brother and I made it to the office (family business I know it's kinda funny) and he's been shoveling outside for like a half hour, feel bad for him.  My melt stacks came last night! I tried them this morning, I used 3 colors from one stack and 1 two colors from the other one and so far so good! I wish they were a little softer, but it's nothing I can't work with. I find them easy to blend and soft. The swatches worried me, when I first swatched them they appeared powdery. But thankfully that's not the case.  Does anyone wanna see a picture? I didn't have time for a full face today but the focus is them eye ballzz anyway


 Yes!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

love it! ^^ I;ve been wanting dark matter ever since I saw Amanda Ensing's eye look with it!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go! Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack. Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.  I like them  I want to play with them some more


  I love it!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  Yes! her look was beautiful!
  I wanted to put more drama on my eyes today but I'm just going to work so nobody is gonna appreciate it lmao.
  I'll work on something better over the weekend


----------



## mel33t (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> love it! ^^ I;ve been wanting dark matter ever since I saw Amanda Ensing's eye look with it!


  I just found her this year. I really like her makeup tutorials and she seems really down to earth.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yes! her look was beautiful!
> I wanted to put more drama on my eyes today but I'm just going to work so nobody is gonna appreciate it lmao.
> I'll work on something better over the weekend
> love the look you did today tho! maybe I'll splurge on a stack haha
> ...


  Yes! She doesn't seem fake like many other YT gurus.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> love the look you did today tho! maybe I'll splurge on a stack haha
> Yes! She doesn't seem fake like many other YT gurus.
> I like her, I usually want to buy everything in her hauls lol
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> ...


  Yea I think I found her last year at the beginning, she's cool  
  I like her recommendations because she has smaller eyes like me, and she looks different from other youtubers. idk


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I like her, I usually want to buy everything in her hauls lol
> Yea I think I found her last year at the beginning, she's cool
> I like her recommendations because she has smaller eyes like me, and she looks different from other youtubers. idk


  haha me too! and yeah I found her around the same time. I'm hoping all my fave youtubers will be at imats ny!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I like her, I usually want to buy everything in her hauls lol Yea I think I found her last year at the beginning, she's cool   I like her recommendations because she has smaller eyes like me, and she looks different from other youtubers. idk


  I agree. 


jenise said:


> haha me too! and yeah I found her around the same time. I'm hoping all my fave youtubers will be at imats ny!!


  Me too! I saw Fleur and Tati (spelling?) a few years ago and they were both so incredibly nice and friendly. I don't watch them often, but I just remember they seemed really genuine.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, WD!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go! Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack. Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.  I like them  I want to play with them some more


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh! I really want dark matter. I am making myself wait a week. If its still available then it's meant to be. I'm still waiting for my Nars palette. They take sooooo long to ship. I'd almost rather pay for shipping if it would be faster.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ugh! I really want dark matter. I am making myself wait a week. If its still available then it's meant to be. I'm still waiting for my Nars palette. They take sooooo long to ship. I'd almost rather pay for shipping if it would be faster.


 Nars is always slow on shipping


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

[@]v0ltagekid[/@]   Thanks!  And your eye look is gorgeous!  I want them now but I've gotten a few eye pallettes in the last month I haven't even tried and I'm also waiting on the NARs dual intensity one   [@]Naynadine[/@] Thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go!
> Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! I love your eyebrows


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Gorgeous! I love your eyebrows


  Thank you!

  I take the most time with my brows lmao..
  My fav lately to fill it in is the EM Cosmetics brow pencil in caramel, and the aqua brow by MUFE


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I take the most time with my brows lmao..
> My fav lately to fill it in is the EM Cosmetics brow pencil in caramel, and the aqua brow by MUFE


  I've heard good things about aqua brow, I just use a taupe eyeshadow. I want to try something from Anastasia but the colour I want is always sold out


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've heard good things about aqua brow, I just use a taupe eyeshadow. I want to try something from Anastasia but the colour I want is always sold out


  Dipbrow by anastasia is nice, I use different colors on different days when I do use it.
  Mostly I like Chocolate to define my brows, but I don't really use it alone. I do like to use Aquabrow still to fill since it's softer, or the EM pencil


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go! Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack. Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.  I like them  I want to play with them some more


 Loove it!!!  I ordered dark matter too since there were so many gorgeous looks posted using the stack!! Couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ugh! I really want dark matter. I am making myself wait a week. If its still available then it's meant to be. I'm still waiting for my Nars palette. They take sooooo long to ship. I'd almost rather pay for shipping if it would be faster.





charismafulltv said:


> Nars is always slow on shipping





walkingdead said:


> [@]v0ltagekid[/@]   Thanks!  And your eye look is gorgeous!  I want them now but I've gotten a few eye pallettes in the last month I haven't even tried and I'm also waiting on the NARs dual intensity one   [@]Naynadine[/@] Thank you!


 Their shipping is horrendous!! My package is finally at my PO. So I am Hoping I get i today or Tomm!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

So, despite being told to stay put to heal I made a little trip to the big local mall because I had a few needs and quite a few wants.

  After UPS gets here today, I will have acquired 2 of the Meteorites compacts, the spring Guerlain polish, 2 NARS Audacious lipsticks (Catherine and Barbara), By Terry Baume de Rose, and a giant Bliss Body Butter and clearanced UD polish from Nordstrom Rack.

  Oops.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, despite being told to stay put to heal I made a little trip to the big local mall because I had a few needs and quite a few wants.
> 
> After UPS gets here today, I will have acquired 2 of the Meteorites compacts, the spring Guerlain polish, 2 NARS Audacious lipsticks (Catherine and Barbara), By Terry Baume de Rose, and a giant Bliss Body Butter and clearanced UD polish from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Oops.


  Nice haul girl!
  I've never had anything from Guerlain, have u had meteorites before?
  I had that baby sample sephora sent once, but it smells too strong for me.
  Love audacious lippies!! I gotta wear mine more!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, despite being told to stay put to heal I made a little trip to the big local mall because I had a few needs and quite a few wants.
> 
> After UPS gets here today, I will have acquired 2 of the Meteorites compacts, the spring Guerlain polish, 2 NARS Audacious lipsticks (Catherine and Barbara), By Terry Baume de Rose, and a giant Bliss Body Butter and clearanced UD polish from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Oops.


  Sounds like a good haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the meteorites (the old formula) but I only use them in the winter. The compacts look good, can you share what you think about them when you use them?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Their shipping is horrendous!! My package is finally at my PO. So I am Hoping I get i today or Tomm!!!


 I ordered on the 1st and estimated delivery is the 14th! I could drive across country and get it faster. I love their products so they have me by the nads!:thud:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

I ordered the Marsala lipstick. So pretty and at $18 it's hard to pass up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no!  Everyone gets lots of rest and fluids.  I really hope this illness doesn't last long!


:hug: WD you are so caring. Soup is needed for today and the weekend.   





v0ltagekid said:


> Happy bday @walkingdead  !! I hope you have an awesome day today~!  @Dolly Snow   I hope you feel better hon!!  How is everyone today? it's a super storm out here with all this snow, I think it's 2 inches right now but falling hard! My brother and I made it to the office (family business I know it's kinda funny) and he's been shoveling outside for like a half hour, feel bad for him.  My melt stacks came last night! I tried them this morning, I used 3 colors from one stack and 1 two colors from the other one and so far so good! I wish they were a little softer, but it's nothing I can't work with. I find them easy to blend and soft. The swatches worried me, when I first swatched them they appeared powdery. But thankfully that's not the case.  Does anyone wanna see a picture? I didn't have time for a full face today but the focus is them eye ballzz anyway


I'd love to see a pic 


v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go! Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I used blurr, unseen and enigma in my crease, from the Dark Matter stack. Then I used Lovesick to warm it up a bit because it was too brown, I wanted more red, and I used Amelie on my lid, from the Love Sick stack.  I like them  I want to play with them some more


 of course I want DM stack now! Lovely, you created a great look


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just made another Sephora order. I'd go to my local store for this stuff, but I just checked today and none of the Kat Von D stuff I want was in stock. The whole KVD section was a total wreck. Hardly anything in stock and it just looked messy in general. I was kinda shocked.
> 
> So anyway, I bought the primer, the contour brush and yet another red studded kiss lipstick (I know own pretty much every shade of red she makes....).


  Sorry the KVD stuff wasn't available.  Glad you were able to haul a few nice things in spite of it all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, because I moved I was able to take more calls (I have way more privacy here, I mean, I say some RIDICULOUS things, and I would not want to be overheard! And I had zero privacy where I was living before), and I'm making really good money now. It's SUCH a relief to not have to worry about money anymore. And I actually like my job. It's fun. Plus I can set my own hours and work from home.
> 
> I'm totally going to make ROUGE this year. Totally.
> Sounds like you're well on your way!!
> ...


  I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  Maybe that would hate you more if you made them all sick too though.  They'll get over it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Here ya go!
> Sorry my makeup was kinda rushed this morning, snow day and I woke up so late xD I don't even have lipstick on yet.
> 
> 
> ...


   BEAUTIFUL.  You are stunning...AND you have makeup skills.  I absolutely love it and I'm glad you shared your 
  picture!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Congrats!!![/COLOR]:stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]  So, so  glad things are on the upswing for you.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sounds like you're well on your way!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I've only been in a brick & mortar Sephora one time!!!  That was plenty---I buy online. exclusively!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh my----I hope your family gets better and you somehow manage to stay well.  Did you guys get flu-shots?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  Maybe that would hate you more if you made them all sick too though.  They'll get over it.[/COLOR]


Due to my health insurance I did not get the flu shot. But everyone else did. So I probably did get them sick lmao


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Congrats!!![/COLOR]:stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]  So, so  glad things are on the upswing for you.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sounds like you're well on your way!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I've only been in a brick & mortar Sephora one time!!!  That was plenty---I buy online. exclusively!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh my----I hope your family gets better and you somehow manage to stay well.  Did you guys get flu-shots?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  Maybe that would hate you more if you made them all sick too though.  They'll get over it.[/COLOR]


 I went into Sephora for the first time in years. It grossed me out. I didnt want to touch anything. You need a body condom in that place! I also noticed I had more beauty knowledge than they did.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ugh! I really want dark matter. I am making myself wait a week. If its still available then it's meant to be. I'm still waiting for my Nars palette. They take sooooo long to ship. I'd almost rather pay for shipping if it would be faster.


  NARS is unbelievable. 



 I will never order from their web site again.  Not worth the aggravation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I went into Sephora for the first time in years. It grossed me out. I didnt want to touch anything. *You need a body condom in that place!* I also noticed I had more beauty knowledge than they did.






I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NARS is unbelievable.[/COLOR] hboy: [COLOR=0000FF] I will never order from their web site again.  Not worth the aggravation.[/COLOR]


 I feel the same way. I may need to start waiting for the other stores to release. 14 days is way too long.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!![/COLOR]


 LOL!! So true!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!![/COLOR]


  I almost choked on my apple reading that!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I went into Sephora for the first time in years. It grossed me out. I didnt want to touch anything. You need a body condom in that place! I also noticed I had more beauty knowledge than they did.





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!![/COLOR]





SassyWonder said:


> LOL!! So true!





mel33t said:


> I almost choked on my apple reading that!!!


:lmao: Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> But everyone else did. So I probably did get them sick lmao







My insurance doesn't cover flu-shots, but recently decided they will next year.  I get mine @ Rite Aid and just pay out of pocket instead of getting it at the doctor's 
      office because they charge you for an office visit, _*AND*_ the shot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I almost choked on my apple reading that!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]My insurance doesn't cover flu-shots, but recently decided they will next year.  I get mine @ Rite Aid and just pay out of pocket instead of getting it at the doctor's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      office because they charge [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you for an office visit,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_*AND*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]the shot.  [/COLOR]


I should look into it and get it done there.  I always see those commercials for the Rite Aid flu shots


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]My insurance doesn't cover flu-shots, but recently decided they will next year.  I get mine @ Rite Aid and just pay out of pocket instead of getting it at the doctor's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      office because they charge [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you for an office visit,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_*AND*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]the shot.  [/COLOR]


 It's mandatory for us working in the hospitals to get it. Whether u like or not or else you'll get a written reprimand/ disciplinary actions. Though the hospital pays for it. Not thru our insurance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> LOL!! So true!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I waited 3 months for Dominique lipstick.[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]with no updates whatsoever.  Not even a shipping notice.  It just appeared at my door.  For all I know Santa could have left it[/COLOR]:lmao:


 I wish Santa would float his ass by my house with my palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's mandatory for us working in the hospitals to get it. Whether u like or not or else you'll get a written reprimand/ disciplinary actions. Though the hospital pays for it. Not thru our insurance.


   Yes.  My husband has that too---he's a shrink at a psych hospital and they fight about it every year because some people don't want to take the shot.  The state pays for their shots too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!!








 oh Meddy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I wish Santa would float his ass by my house with my palette.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Kudos to you Shontay---you're doing great w/your diet & exercise.  You wanna see an old lady move?  Put me[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   out in the cold & you won't be able to keep up!!![/COLOR]


  Ha! I can get out there when I need to, but if I don't, why bother. I just remember a couple of years ago when I'd go outside in this weather in a light jacket or with my coat open, no gloves and it's like whatever. I went out to dinner the other night and I was :rants: all under my breath whenever I was out of the car. :lol:


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Nice haul girl!
> I've never had anything from Guerlain, have u had meteorites before?
> I had that baby sample sephora sent once, but it smells too strong for me.
> Love audacious lippies!! I gotta wear mine more!


 
  I'm a noted Guerlain ball lover (see the thread); I've got 8 Meteorites and a partial of the old pressed left.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sounds like a good haul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Absolutely I will!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!!


 
  Oooh, now my incisions hurt from laughing!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll take a hazmat suit thank you---condoms break!!!


  lmao...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Yayyy!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!!!


 
  That just makes me want that Narsssss palettteeeeee oh noo D:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That just makes me want that Narsssss palettteeeeee oh noo D:


  You didnt get it!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!!!


 :nanas: What a great day!! I need the DM stack!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :nanas:





SassyWonder said:


> :nanas: What a great day!! I need the DM stack!


 Haha yessss!! :yaay:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

My Sephora order came today! Light 42 is the right shade for me, I'm so glad I went a shade lighter. At first I thought it was going to be TOO light, but like all KVD foundations it oxidizes a bit and so once it dried it was fine (I checked in natural light and it's a go). So I'm happy about that. I really am loving the NARS finishing powder, and the shade and light contour palette from KVD. I can't wait until my brush comes in a few days! And my primer. I'm using Smashbox primer right now (a sample that I got for points) and I'm not a big fan of it, to be honest.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh! And happy birthday, WD!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


  Maybe a few of their lipsticks? I own one of their lipsticks and I really like it. Lots of pigment, very moisturizing.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My Sephora order came today! Light 42 is the right shade for me, I'm so glad I went a shade lighter. At first I thought it was going to be TOO light, but like all KVD foundations it oxidizes a bit and so once it dried it was fine (I checked in natural light and it's a go). So I'm happy about that. I really am loving the NARS finishing powder, and the shade and light contour palette from KVD. I can't wait until my brush comes in a few days! And my primer. I'm using Smashbox primer right now (a sample that I got for points) and I'm not a big fan of it, to be honest.


 Do you have ozone lip liner?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Do you have ozone lip liner?


  No, I don't. Should I?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


 Do you have ozone lip liner?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


  As much as I dislike UD as a brand, those 24/7 eye pencils are pretty amazing.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> No, I don't. Should I?


 Yes you should Pandora. Its clear and amazing!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Due to my health insurance I did not get the flu shot. But everyone else did. So I probably did get them sick lmao


  Dolly,  the flu vaccine this year doesn't protect you from the flu that's going around.  You didn't give it to them.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh! And happy birthday, WD!:yahoo:


Thank you Pandora!  Nice to read things are going great for you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Do you have ozone lip liner?


 Yes I do!!   





Naynadine said:


> As much as I dislike UD as a brand, those 24/7 eye pencils are pretty amazing.


 I have few of the holiday sets nay!!  I like those!!i will check out some new shades!!  Any idea how that pressed powder is ?? If it's good maybe that?? Or the naked on the run???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayyy!!!!


ompom:   





Vineetha said:


> Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


Brushes?     





walkingdead said:


> Dolly,  the flu vaccine this year doesn't protect you from the flu that's going around.  You didn't give it to them.


Well that makes me feel better.  Thank you for this info :kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ompom: Brushes?  Well that makes me feel better.  Thank you for this info :kiss:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Any idea how that pressed powder is ?? If it's good maybe that?? Or the naked on the run???


  I don't know what their pressed powder is like, but I was pretty disappointed with their loose powder. It really didn't last or absorb much shine.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I do!!  I have few of the holiday sets nay!!  I like those!!i will check out some new shades!!  Any idea how that pressed powder is ?? If it's good maybe that?? Or the naked on the run???


 I tried their pressed powder and it was okay for the first few hours but went cakey.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

I just called Barney's and snagged one of their last Dominique lipsticks and the very last Hourglass infinity palette! YES!!!!! So thrilled. I got the hard to find makeup AND IT WILL BE MINE.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just called Barney's and snagged one of their last Dominique lipsticks and the very last Hourglass infinity palette! YES!!!!! So thrilled. I got the hard to find makeup AND IT WILL BE MINE.


 Yay!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I tried their pressed powder and it was okay for the first few hours but went cakey.


 Gah!!!! Naked basics 2 maybe???


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you!!


  I want to do a little dance.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gah!!!! Naked basics 2 maybe???


 Honestly if you have all the Nakeds I'd say no. Its really my last reached for palette. Kinda redundant.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Honestly if you have all the Nakeds I'd say no. Its really my last reached for palette. Kinda redundant.


 :haha: I have nothing I want for the first time ever!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just called Barney's and snagged one of their last Dominique lipsticks and the very last Hourglass infinity palette! YES!!!!! So thrilled. I got the hard to find makeup AND IT WILL BE MINE.


 Whooop Whoop!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: I have nothing I want for the first time ever!!


 I'd say save it. The year is still young they may come out with something!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd say save it. The year is still young they may come out with something!


Guaranteed there is something right around the corner


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Soooo I have a 50 dollar urban decay gift voucher and I have no clue what to use it on!! I have all the 3 naked palettes ,basics 1 , electric, smokey, few of the revolution lippies and naked flushed!! Any suggestions????


  how about some individual shadows of theirs? they have some nice ones, the glittery ones moonstone.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

I just wanted to pop in and say that I miss you all! I just really haven't had much time to post lately.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that I miss you all! I just really haven't had much time to post lately.


  Miss you too Mandy!!! How is your health!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> how about some individual shadows of theirs? they have some nice ones, the glittery ones moonstone.


  Ah the new ones!!! Let me go check some swatches !! Thanks!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that I miss you all! I just really haven't had much time to post lately.


  Miss you too! <3


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Miss you too Mandy!!! How is your health!!!


  My doctor still isn't totally sure what's wrong with me. He doesn't think it's lupus, though. At first he thought fibromyalgia, and then he started mentioning polymyalgia.  I'm scheduled to see a specialist in March.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just called Barney's and snagged one of their last Dominique lipsticks and the very last Hourglass infinity palette! YES!!!!! So thrilled. I got the hard to find makeup AND IT WILL BE MINE.


 Let us know how the texture of the infinity palette feels like, if it's dry or fine 


MandyVanHook said:


> My doctor still isn't totally sure what's wrong with me. He doesn't think it's lupus, though. At first he thought fibromyalgia, and then he started mentioning polymyalgia.  I'm scheduled to see a specialist in March.


 I hope you'll get through this Mandy! We all miss u!


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that I miss you all! I just really haven't had much time to post lately.


  Hi Mandy! Hope you're feeling better these days!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

I am definitely feeling better than I was before. There are good days and bad days. Today is pretty good.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone here have the KVD contour palette, and if so, what do you think?


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I am definitely feeling better than I was before. There are good days and bad days. Today is pretty good.


  That's great! I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking at the upcoming MAC collections...I see a lot of skipping on my part.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Does anyone here have the KVD contour palette, and if so, what do you think?


  not yet, but she posted some videos on the sephora youtube. it looks good !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> which ones? I've been avoiding looking for my wallet's sake lol   not yet, but she posted some videos on the sephora youtube. it looks good !


I'm thinking of picking up one lipstick from Toledo, and one from Cinderella. That is it, skipping the rest I think. I hear amazing things, a buddy picked it up and raved about the pigmentation and softness. KVDs powder formula on eyeshadow/foundation etc, I can say from experience.....it is all so soft and silky, I am pretty sure it is the same for her contour palette.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 9, 2015)

My manager gave me a $25 Sephora giftcard! Hmmm, what to get?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hear amazing things, a buddy picked it up and raved about the pigmentation and softness. KVDs powder formula on eyeshadow/foundation etc, I can say from experience.....it is all so soft and silky, I am pretty sure it is the same for her contour palette.


  Cinderella!? They are doing a Cinderella collection? Since we changed to the scoop, I forget to check


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Cinderella!? They are doing a Cinderella collection? Since we changed to the scoop, I forget to check :nuts:


Yes :nods: and we have the color story too. Packaging is a light lavender blue


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Does anyone here have the KVD contour palette, and if so, what do you think?


  I have it and I LOVE it. The colors blend really well, it's high pigment, just a great palette overall. I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Cinderella!? They are doing a Cinderella collection? Since we changed to the scoop, I forget to check


   Yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You probably need the powders.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

I was thinking she probably does lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My doctor still isn't totally sure what's wrong with me. He doesn't think it's lupus, though. At first he thought fibromyalgia, and then he started mentioning polymyalgia.  I'm scheduled to see a specialist in March.


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looking at the upcoming MAC collections...I see a lot of skipping on my part.


I'm not getting anything so far except 2 Toledo glosses for Poochie.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> As much as I dislike UD as a brand, those 24/7 eye pencils are pretty amazing.


 Yes completly agree! My mom got me a set for Christmas and I can't stop using them!  And @vineetha, they're coming out with a naked concealer that looks very promising! Hold on to the voucher!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a pic of me where I used the shade and light contour palette. Keep in mind I don't have the best contouring brush, so it could be better. But still, I'm satisfied with the palette. I'm NW13 in MAC and Light 42 in KVD, for reference.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Does anyone here have the KVD contour palette, and if so, what do you think?


  It's just OK in my opinion. The powders are nice and smooth and blend able but nothing too exciting. I'm loving the yellow and peach powders to set my undereye concealer tho


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> And @vineetha, they're coming out with a naked concealer that looks very promising! Hold on to the voucher!


  Oh Okay Nice!!! Yup I have kept it aside for now, nothing I really want!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Okay Nice!!! Yup I have kept it aside for now, nothing I really want!!!


 Yes! Still trying to figure out what I should get with my swphora GC. I need more reviews on the KVD contour brush! (Not like I need another brush) and the sephora foundation dupe for perricone MD serum looks pretty good too :O    Also --- the ads that keep popping open are so annoying !!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also --- the ads that keep popping open are so annoying !!!!!


  The brush is on it's way to me. I'll let you know how I like it when it arrives!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The brush is on it's way to me. I'll let you know how I like it when it arrives!


 Yay!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also --- the ads that keep popping open are so annoying !!!!!


  Guerlain Blush Pearls, Guerlain Meteorites Compact, Hourglass eyeshadows or wait for NARS Dual Intensity Palette and Dual Intensity Blushes!!!  Also there is a new LAncome Dual ended Contour Highlighter up too!! 

  I KNoww! I thoiught only I was having issue and that I was accidently clicking on the ad links


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guerlain Blush Pearls, Guerlain Meteorites Compact, Hourglass eyeshadows or wait for NARS Dual Intensity Palette and Dual Intensity Blushes!!!  Also there is a new LAncome Dual ended Contour Highlighter up too!!   I KNoww! I thoiught only I was having issue and that I was accidently clicking on the ad links :haha:


  Do you know when the nars blushes will be arriving!?   And I saw that Lancôme thing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not getting anything so far except 2 Toledo glosses for Poochie.


It is getting easier to skip. You are a great aunt Naomi!   





pandorablack said:


> Here's a pic of me where I used the shade and light contour palette. Keep in mind I don't have the best contouring brush, so it could be better. But still, I'm satisfied with the palette. I'm NW13 in MAC and Light 42 in KVD, for reference.


Looks great!    





jenise said:


> It's just OK in my opinion. The powders are nice and smooth and blend able but nothing too exciting. I'm loving the yellow and peach powders to set my undereye concealer tho


There are better contour palettes, everyone is making one now lol.   





jenise said:


> Yes! Still trying to figure out what I should get with my swphora GC. I need more reviews on the KVD contour brush! (Not like I need another brush) and the sephora foundation dupe for perricone MD serum looks pretty good too :O    Also --- the ads that keep popping open are so annoying !!!!!


The ads are annoying me too


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

So far, loving the NARS translucent pressed powder. I like pressed better, it makes less of a mess. Anyway, it totally takes away ALL shine and you can set your makeup so well with it. I'm really pleased. I'd recommend it to anyone. It really gives you a flawless finish.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> And I saw that Lancôme thing


  No dates yet! But I think some Boutiques have started to get it so it should be soon!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is getting easier to skip. You are a great aunt Naomi! Looks great! There are better contour palettes, everyone is making one now lol. The ads are annoying me too


 Yeah I agree, ABH original will always be my favorite. I've been using it for so long! I tried out the Laura mercier one and didn't like it at all!  On a different note - I tried Laura mercier secret brightening powder today and im now obssesed  Did anyone see the new red besuty blender?! It's so cute


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No dates yet! But I think some Boutiques have started to get it so it should be soon!!!


 Hmm maybe I'll wait for those. I also want madly or luster! Or both lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Did anyone see the new red besuty blender?! It's so cute


  Lol should i even check?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A red one??? I didnt!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol should i even check?? :haha:  A red one??? I didnt!!


 It's lovely!! You should!!  And yes !! My mom surprised me with it last night -- she found at sephora JCP


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> And yes !! My mom surprised me with it last night -- she found at sephora JCP


  Oh yes!! Thats cute!! Is the powder similar to NARS Traslucent one??


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yes!! Thats cute!! Is the powder similar to NARS Traslucent one??


 I've only ever swatched the NARS one but I think they're around the same idea!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Here's a pic of me where I used the shade and light contour palette. Keep in mind I don't have the best contouring brush, so it could be better. But still, I'm satisfied with the palette. I'm NW13 in MAC and Light 42 in KVD, for reference.


  Beautiful!  





jenise said:


> It's just OK in my opinion. The powders are nice and smooth and blend able but nothing too exciting. I'm loving the yellow and peach powders to set my undereye concealer tho


  What I like about the KVD contour palette is that the highlight shades actually look light enough for me. The Anastasia highlight shades are too dark for me, and the contours a little too warm for me.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> And yes !! My mom surprised me with it last night -- she found at sephora JCP


  Your mom is adorable! Mine just looks at my stash and shakes her head...while at the same time eyeing my lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I can enable her every once in awhile.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Your mom is adorable! Mine just looks at my stash and shakes her head...while at the same time eyeing my lipsticks. :haha:  At least I can enable her every once in awhile.


  Hahaha thanks! Me and my mom are exactly the same when it comes to makeup. Her stash is even bigger than mine!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just called Barney's and snagged one of their last Dominique lipsticks and the very last Hourglass infinity palette! YES!!!!! So thrilled. I got the hard to find makeup AND IT WILL BE MINE.


 
  Yay! So glad you called!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah I agree, ABH original will always be my favorite. I've been using it for so long! I tried out the Laura mercier one and didn't like it at all!  On a different note - I tried Laura mercier secret brightening powder today and im now obssesed  Did anyone see the new red besuty blender?! It's so cute


ABH is super popular, so many people rave about it.  The brightening powder sounds nice.   





jenise said:


> It's lovely!! You should!!  And yes !! My mom surprised me with it last night -- she found at sephora JCP


Your mom is adorable


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ABH is super popular, so many people rave about it.  The brightening powder sounds nice. Your mom is adorable


 Yeah I got it on the first release and nothing has compared imo. And thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah I got it on the first release and nothing has compared imo. And thank you


I'm going to look into the powder.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

I LOVE Cinderella!!!!!! I'll want it all.


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to look into the powder.


 Let me know. What you think!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

Uggh! That ad redirect is still happening. I hope my computer is not getting a virus from this hack attack. SOMETHING is wrong!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah I got it on the first release and nothing has compared imo. And thank you


  What is ABH? What powder? lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What is ABH? What powder? lol


 Anastasia Beverly Hills! And I was talking about the Laura mercier secret brightening powder!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ABH is super popular, so many people rave about it.  The brightening powder sounds nice. Your mom is adorable


  If only ABC would add more highlighting shades for fair skin. They mostly disappear, unfortunately. Works amazingly on people just a little darker than me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Anastasia Beverly Hills! And I was talking about the Laura mercier secret brightening powder!









 Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! I hope Shontay doesn't read this.

  Thanks hun!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! I hope Shontay doesn't read this.  Thanks hun!


  :haha:


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! I hope Shontay doesn't read this.  Thanks hun!


 Hahaha no problem!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! I hope Shontay doesn't read this.  Thanks hun!


 :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! I hope Shontay doesn't read this.  Thanks hun!


:lol: My dearest elegant you are too funny...I love ya


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> If only ABC would add more highlighting shades for fair skin. They mostly disappear, unfortunately. Works amazingly on people just a little darker than me.


 They do need to add more highlighting shades for fairer skin!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Ha! I can get out there when I need to, but if I don't, why bother. I just remember a couple of years ago when I'd go outside in this weather in a light jacket or with my coat open, no gloves and it's like whatever. I went out to dinner the other night and I was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Let me know. What you think!


I will.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Yay! So glad you called!


  thanks for enabling!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!! *I hope Shontay doesn't read this.*
> 
> Thanks hun!






I may not be able to open things but at least I can remember them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Uggh! That ad redirect is still happening. I hope my computer is not getting a virus from this hack attack. SOMETHING is wrong!!!!


   You know I had to shut down because of it.  Are you also on a MAC?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My doctor still isn't totally sure what's wrong with me. He doesn't think it's lupus, though. At first he thought fibromyalgia, and then he started mentioning polymyalgia. I'm scheduled to see a specialist in March.


    Geez Mandy...tjis must be absolutely frustrating for you.  I hope you get some definitive answers soon.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> They do need to add more highlighting shades for fairer skin!!


  hopefully they expand the range soon.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> My manager gave me a $25 Sephora giftcard! Hmmm, what to get?


  everything xD




  - question for all of you
  my mac 217 and my sigma dupes for this same brush are all starting to get to the end of their life. 
  I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of another brand that has good blending brushes too? I love trying out new things.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Geez Mandy...tjis must be absolutely frustrating for you.  I hope you get some definitive answers soon.[/COLOR]


  Thank you, Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Cinderella!? They are doing a Cinderella collection? Since we changed to the scoop,* I forge*t to check


   I rest my case!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you, Meddy


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My doctor still isn't totally sure what's wrong with me. He doesn't think it's lupus, though. At first he thought fibromyalgia, and then he started mentioning polymyalgia. I'm scheduled to see a specialist in March.


  Hi Mandy! First of all I hope they figure out what's wrong so they can give u proper treatment soon!
  I'm in a similar situation, when I was in a car accident in 2013, they saw I have some abnormalities with my bone marrow, and my doctor thought it was Lupus but couldn't confirm. Then we thought it was fibromyalgia, and honestly I stopped going to doctors because I feel like nobody can help me. I don't wish this pain on anyone, so I really hope that u get your treatment soon! best wishes!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I may not be able to open things but at least I can remember them











 Its not a brand I follow so ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was curious about the setting powders! Do u have the ABH ones to compare?  i think her banana is too dry, was wondering about the KVD consistency.  I wanted that dupe of the perricone foundation! but I have to huge deluxe samples of the real perricone one so i feel like it's a waste lol I definitely want someone else to try it and lmk how it goes xD   everything xD     - question for all of you my mac 217 and my sigma dupes for this same brush are all starting to get to the end of their life.  I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of another brand that has good blending brushes too? I love trying out new things.


 Hakuhodo j5523 and j142!! Or Wayne goss eye brushes from the first release!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Mandy! First of all I hope they figure out what's wrong so they can give u proper treatment soon! I'm in a similar situation, when I was in a car accident in 2013, they saw I have some abnormalities with my bone marrow, and my doctor thought it was Lupus but couldn't confirm. Then we thought it was fibromyalgia, and honestly I stopped going to doctors because I feel like nobody can help me. I don't wish this pain on anyone, so I really hope that u get your treatment soon! best wishes!


  Thank you so much for sharing! It is just so frustrating (and scary!) to be in pain and to feel like you won't ever get the answers and help that you need.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I rest my case!!!











heavens!


----------



## jenise (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was curious about the setting powders! Do u have the ABH ones to compare?  i think her banana is too dry, was wondering about the KVD consistency.  I wanted that dupe of the perricone foundation! but I have to huge deluxe samples of the real perricone one so i feel like it's a waste lol I definitely want someone else to try it and lmk how it goes xD   everything xD     - question for all of you my mac 217 and my sigma dupes for this same brush are all starting to get to the end of their life.  I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of another brand that has good blending brushes too? I love trying out new things.


 Yes the KVD ones are creamier if that makes sense haha! And I have deluxe samples of It too :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Mandy! First of all I hope they figure out what's wrong so they can give u proper treatment soon! I'm in a similar situation, when I was in a car accident in 2013, they saw I have some abnormalities with my bone marrow, and my doctor thought it was Lupus but couldn't confirm. Then we thought it was fibromyalgia, and honestly I stopped going to doctors because I feel like nobody can help me. I don't wish this pain on anyone, so I really hope that u get your treatment soon! best wishes!


Doctors don't know everything. Sometimes it takes real effort to find an actual caring doctor, who won't just find an easy out. I hope everyone dealing with medical issues finds a good doctor and gets proper care & treatment


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone dealing with medical issues finds a good doctor and gets proper care & treatment


  Yea I know.. I kinda gave up for now. I'll go back to the doctor later in the year. Too tired of being examined lol..



  what's everyone up to? I was feeling anti social as usual and stayed in bed  I need something new to watch @[email protected]


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *yikes their shipping sucks lol!*
> *i have been wanting to try brushes by Hakuhodo.. what other ones do u recommend? *
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey chicky. Hakuhodo's gonna be at IMATS NY this year so you can get to try em out there. I'm definitely going to pick up a few. Temptalia's website has a slew of reviews on them. I'm interested in the ones Vee suggested as well as the J004G and the J242G which are meant to be similar to MAC's 239.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yikes their shipping sucks lol!
> i have been wanting to try brushes by Hakuhodo.. what other ones do u recommend?
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel you on that one. I haven't been either. I tell them what is wrong with me and instead of sending me to a specialist or asking me more questions, they just say it is your weight. 

  Tonight, I feel like shit, worse than yesterday. But I am getting rest as much as I can. 
  Do you have netflix, Moonstruck was finally put back on, love that movie. 
  If you feel like watching something that has a little heart and sorta funny, watch Get Low.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel you on that one. I haven't been either. I tell them what is wrong with me and instead of sending me to a specialist or asking me more questions, they just say it is your weight.   Tonight, I feel like shit, worse than yesterday. But I am getting rest as much as I can.  Do you have netflix, Moonstruck was finally put back on, love that movie.  If you feel like watching something that has a little heart and sorta funny, watch Get Low.


  Yeah, I wonder what makes all the skinny people sick since so many doctors out there think that being fat is what causes every single health problem?  Btw, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wordy McWord.


  Everyone assumes I've been lying that I didn't have digestive issues until emergency surgery since I'm plus sized. No, I would've known that.  And I eat super healthy.

  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Geesh, I think I already asked what ABH was!!!!! ACK, it didn't stick in my brain LOL!!!* I hope Shontay doesn't read this.*  Thanks hun!


  :haha: :lol:  I love the ABH contour and highlight powders, but not the palette she sells. I put my own together from her site. I don't have a single shade that she put in the one that's sold in Sephora. They don't suit my skintone much.  Mandy, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Wordy McWord.   Everyone assumes I've been lying that I didn't have digestive issues until emergency surgery since I'm plus sized. No, I would've known that.  And I eat super healthy.  I hope you feel better soon.


  It's absolutely ridiculous! People love to make assumptions about those of us who are larger, don't they?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :haha: :lol:  I love the ABH contour and highlight powders, but not the palette she sells. I put my own together from her site. I don't have a single shade that she put in the one that's sold in Sephora. They don't suit my skintone much.  Mandy, I hope you feel better soon.


  Thanks, Sweetie!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous! People love to make assumptions about those of us who are larger, don't they?


  Absolutely.  The other one I loved was having to repeatedly prove I don't have sleep apnea. Not everyone has it. And plenty of small people suffer, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, I wonder what makes all the skinny people sick since so many doctors out there think that being fat is what causes every single health problem?  Btw, hope you feel better soon.


  Thanks mandy and I hope you get better soon too.  I completely agree.   





starletta8 said:


> Wordy McWord.   Everyone assumes I've been lying that I didn't have digestive issues until emergency surgery since I'm plus sized. No, I would've known that.  And I eat super healthy.  I hope you feel better soon.





MandyVanHook said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous! People love to make assumptions about those of us who are larger, don't they?


Exactly ladies. I eat right and do my best to exercise. Yea I enjoy eating out on a rare lazy night. But all my health issues aren't due to my weight and even if it is, I think I deserve to see a specialist.  If I get thin, that isn't going to magically fix everything.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Absolutely.  The other one I loved was having to repeatedly prove I don't have sleep apnea. Not everyone has it. And plenty of small people suffer, too.


  Ugh, that's obnoxious. I wish they would learn to address patients as individuals and not lump people together like that.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks mandy and I hope you get better soon too.  I completely agree.   Exactly ladies. I eat right and do my best to exercise. Yea I enjoy eating out on a rare lazy night. But all my health issues aren't due to my weight and even if it is, I think I deserve to see a specialist.  If I get thin, that isn't going to magically fix everything.


  You absolutely deserve the right to see a specialist just as much as anyone else. Amen.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ugh, that's obnoxious. I wish they would learn to address patients as individuals and not lump people together like that.


 
  Exactly! Although I loved being able to state that I've been forced into having that test 4 times, all conclusively negative (insurance requires that before doing other things). That shut people up a bit.

  Luckily, I'm on the mend. I got to eat something starting to resemble food today, which made me so ridiculously happy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> You absolutely deserve the right to see a specialist just as much as anyone else. Amen.





starletta8 said:


> Absolutely.  The other one I loved was having to repeatedly prove I don't have sleep apnea. Not everyone has it. And plenty of small people suffer, too.


I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnea at a young age, it has since disappeared from my life. I had surgery. But when doctors would ask have you ever been diagnosed with any of these. I always check the box, when they start talking to me. They go "ok sleep apnea due to weight"....uh no my tonsils were so large, I had a pin sized hole for air to pass through.


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous! People love to make assumptions about those of us who are larger, don't they?


  Oh, people make assumptions of us wee ones too. I'm petite and if I had a dollar for everytime someone asked me if I don't eat or exclaimed about how small I am.... *sigh But I do agree that there is great disparity when it comes to health. People assume skinny people are so fit and healthy when the reality is, a lot of them are not. I used to do pole fitness with a young lady who was a bigger gal and she could throw herself around that pole and do things some of the smaller girls couldn't do. It's such a shame though that (some) doctors aren't trained to have a better bedside manner and explore all the possibilities before jumping to conclusions on something as serious as a diagnosis of a medical condition.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel you on that one. I haven't been either. I tell them what is wrong with me and instead of sending me to a specialist or asking me more questions, they just say it is your weight.
> 
> Tonight, I feel like shit, worse than yesterday. But I am getting rest as much as I can.
> Do you have netflix, Moonstruck was finally put back on, love that movie.
> If you feel like watching something that has a little heart and sorta funny, watch Get Low.


  Sorry u have to go through that. People love to judge huh, even doctors :/ I had a really bad experience with the guy that was seeing me for my spine. He told me I had to be like super fit because otherwise my back would hurt, which is fine, I understand, but then he began talking smack about my body parts. Mind you I'm an average size 4-6 and he was telling me my arms this, my bum was too big.. dude  what... He was so rude. I hate doctors... I am on a constant journey to lose weight but damn son, u don't have to be so rude about it  not like I didn't notice my freshman 20.. (ok 30) didn't go anywhere and are haunting me lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which ones did you pick? I'm trying to build my own as well and have a draft list including Carob, L'Orange, Mellow Yellow and Espresso. I can't figure out what other 2 shades to get. I know I need two highlight shades but I don't want to look ashy
> 
> Oh, people make assumptions of us wee ones too. I'm petite and if I had a dollar for everytime someone asked me if I don't eat or exclaimed about how small I am.... *sigh But I do agree that there is great disparity when it comes to health. People assume skinny people are so fit and healthy when the reality is, a lot of them are not. I used to do pole fitness with a young lady who was a bigger gal and she could throw herself around that pole and do things some of the smaller girls couldn't do. It's such a shame though that (some) doctors aren't trained to have a better bedside manner and explore all the possibilities before jumping to conclusions on something as serious as a diagnosis of a medical condition.


  Yea my best friend is SO TINY, I swear to you that girl EATS.. probably more than me lmao and she must be like 40 pounds lighter, no joke. 
  She's fine, no disease and she's not anorexic or bulimic... people are so rude to her sometimes :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> did u see she has her "medium to tan" palette on ULTA? it's all set up, maybe u will like that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know speaking about that, some male doctors specifically are rude to the core to female patients. 
  I am so sorry you went through this, that is just awful.



  also anyone looking for a palette to buy...pick up the Lorac Vintage Vixen matte palette, in stock now on ulta....I am obsessed with it! 

  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2279620&productId=xlsImpprod11331089


----------



## Shars (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea my best friend is SO TINY, I swear to you that girl EATS.. probably more than me lmao and she must be like 40 pounds lighter, no joke.
> She's fine, no disease and she's not anorexic or bulimic... people are so rude to her sometimes :/


  *sigh* Any form of body shaming is just wrong!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

When I was diagnosed with a condition that MIGHT have been weight related, the doctor were relentless about my size. Yes, it's more common for overweight women of childbearing age to get Psedutumor Cerebri (Intracranial Hypertension), BUT PEOPLE OF ALL SIZES AGES AND GENDERS DO GET IT. It's called IDIOPATHIC which means NO KNOWN CAUSE. And the doctors still were on me about my weight. Even though losing weight only gave me a 50/50 shot of the condition going away (it did go away, on it's own, for no known reason. It was likely caused by a medication I took, but who knows).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh* Any form of body shaming is just wrong!


   Agreed!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed!


  Thirded!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Its not a brand I follow so ...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know speaking about that, some male doctors specifically are rude to the core to female patients.
> I am so sorry you went through this, that is just awful.
> 
> 
> ...


  that palette looks beautiful, has my fav colors in it @[email protected] 
  oh noes


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

My daughter is obsessed with that tiny melt lippie keychain!! That's her lipstick now. Oh well as long it is not pixie dust material I should be fine!! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that palette looks beautiful, has my fav colors in it @[email protected]
> oh noes
> Get it while you can, it is limited.
> The colors are amazing you would love it!
> ...


  Lol aww so cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, despite being told to stay put to heal I made a little trip to the big local mall because I had a few needs and quite a few wants.
> 
> After UPS gets here today, I will have acquired 2 of the Meteorites compacts, the spring Guerlain polish, 2 NARS Audacious lipsticks (Catherine and Barbara), By Terry Baume de Rose, and a giant Bliss Body Butter and clearanced UD polish from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Oops.


  Great haul....enjoy.  Just be careful---remember you're on the mend!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm stil thrilled I snagged that hourglass eyeshadow palette and dominque. That totally made my whole day.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get it while you can, it is limited.
> The colors are amazing you would love it!
> 
> Lol aww so cute!


  i wish i had a free shipping code from ulta, i don't really want anything else. i do want the real technique brushes but dont need them xD


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Exactly! Although I loved being able to state that I've been forced into having that test 4 times, all conclusively negative (insurance requires that before doing other things). That shut people up a bit.  Luckily, I'm on the mend. I got to eat something starting to resemble food today, which made me so ridiculously happy.


  That is wonderful news, Love!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> i wish i had a free shipping code from ulta, i don't really want anything else. i do want the real technique brushes but dont need them xD


  I've been waiting for the 301 to be back in stock!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guerlain Blush Pearls, Guerlain Meteorites Compact, Hourglass eyeshadows or wait for NARS Dual Intensity Palette and Dual Intensity Blushes!!!  Also there is a new LAncome Dual ended Contour Highlighter up too!!
> 
> I* KNoww! I thoiught only I was having issue and that I was accidently clicking on the ad links *


   It's been so annoying


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

I just wanna say, I love you guys. This is the only place I can post about my makeup addiction without people looking at me like I'm insane.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Uggh! That ad redirect is still happening. I hope my computer is not getting a virus from this hack attack. SOMETHING is wrong!!!!






It's really bad, and some threads are worse than others!  I don't have the patience for it and just log-off.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That palette looks so pretty & I love that first melt e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The colors all look so rich!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Tools---like brushes & such????[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  SCORE!!!!![/COLOR]:stars:    :agree:   [COLOR=0000FF]  You must be running a temp....you feel feverish!!!!:lol: [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]NICE!!!![/COLOR]   I[COLOR=0000FF]t's been so annoying [/COLOR]


 The NARS palette is seriously :eyelove: Meddy!! The stacks are my first ever purchase from Melt!! The shades are nice & neutral and I am thinking I will get good use out of it too!!  Haha I think it's the brand than fever Meddy!! It's a small one and I already have a ton of stuff. So there is nothing left :haha: their brushes are synthetic so I am not sure  jenise was telling they are launching some new products, I guess I will hold on to it for now!! Yeah you are right maybe I am running a fever!! Nothing said above sounds like me :lmao: Annoying ad redirects ooh:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just wanna say, I love you guys. This is the only place I can post about my makeup addiction without people looking at me like I'm insane.


  Love you, too!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm still considering this NARS palette. I really like the colors in it.

  http://www.sephora.com/and-god-created-woman-part-2-P387958?skuId=1636992


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> i wish i had a free shipping code from ulta, i don't really want anything else. i do want the real technique brushes but dont need them xD


Free shipping would be great!  Lol everyone needs more brushes 


pandorablack said:


> I just wanna say, I love you guys. This is the only place I can post about my makeup addiction without people looking at me like I'm insane.


Pandora you are loved right back! 


pandorablack said:


> I'm still considering this NARS palette. I really like the colors in it.  http://www.sephora.com/and-god-created-woman-part-2-P387958?skuId=1636992


Get it oke:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Get it


  <3

  I think I shall. Probably when Monday's deposit hits the bank. I just added it to my cart. 

  Tomorrow, I'm getting my hair done! My roots are crazy! It's been TWO months.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Regrowth is no joke. Sometimes I walk around all crazy looking with months of growth lol


  It's especially crazy when you have a level 10 blonde hair and level 4 dark brown roots.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's especially crazy when you have a level 10 blonde hair and level 4 dark brown roots.


  Lol yea I can see that.
  I went blonde once and really liked it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just wanna say, I love you guys. This is the only place I can post about my makeup addiction without people looking at me like I'm insane.
> Right back at ya!
> 
> 
> ...







Hopefully they'll launch something new that you can love!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm still considering this NARS palette. I really like the colors in it.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/and-god-created-woman-part-2-P387958?skuId=1636992


    Nice palette---I see Galapagos is in it---that's an oldie but goodie---rich brown w/gold shimmers.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which ones did you pick? I'm trying to build my own as well and have a draft list including Carob, L'Orange, Mellow Yellow and Espresso. I can't figure out what other 2 shades to get. I know I need two highlight shades but I don't want to look ashy


  I have 10K, Terracotta, Peachy, Copper Brown, Espresso and Carob  10K is a highlight and it's not ashy at all


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My daughter is obsessed with that tiny melt lippie keychain!! That's her lipstick now. Oh well as long it is not pixie dust material I should be fine!! :lol:


  Sooo cute!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> v0ltagekid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mandy! First of all I hope they figure out what's wrong so they can give u proper treatment soon! I'm in a similar situation, when I was in a car accident in 2013, they saw I have some abnormalities with my bone marrow, and my doctor thought it was Lupus but couldn't confirm. Then we thought it was fibromyalgia, and honestly I stopped going to doctors because I feel like nobody can help me. I don't wish this pain on anyone, so I really hope that u get your treatment soon! best wishes!
> ...


  I agree about Dr not knowing everything.  I've had some really good ones and not so good ones who couldn't figure out anything.  I had one that as so nice, and the staff was great, but they missed getting a diagnosis for a herniated bulging disc, and cancer.  The cancer was there for at least a year until I mentioned my symptoms to my gyne and she sent me to specialists.  They were great, just like her (if anyone lives near Newport Beach, CA, you should see Gigi Kroll.  Super nice and very good.) I made a trip to the ER last week and the Dr. was great there (found my kidney stone).  You truly have to keep trying.  Go to the Dr that is the busiest, they are often busy because they're good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

burghchick said:


> I agree about Dr not knowing everything.  I've had some really good ones and not so good ones who couldn't figure out anything.  I had one that as so nice, and the staff was great, but they missed getting a diagnosis for a herniated bulging disc, and cancer.  The cancer was there for at least a year until I mentioned my symptoms to my gyne and she sent me to specialists.  They were great, just like her (if anyone lives near Newport Beach, CA, you should see Gigi Kroll.  Super nice and very good.) I made a trip to the ER last week and the Dr. was great there (found my kidney stone).  You truly have to keep trying.  Go to the Dr that is the busiest, they are often busy because they're good.


I hope you are well now or at least getting better over time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2015)

*stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!


  I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!   I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


 Lol. You made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!   I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


:lmao: poor kitty...but mamas going to look smokin!


----------



## Shars (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!
> 
> 
> I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


  HAHAHA!! You are among friends.... Welcome!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!   I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


  Somebody feed that cat! :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!   I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


  Bwahahahaha! OMG!  Yep, just goin' to get some cat food... OOH, PRETTIES!! Now what was I here for?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Somebody feed that cat! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 10, 2015)

I went to Target today and bought stuff for my bathroom. A vanity organizer to put (some) of my makeup in (my most used products, the rest are in the case, freed up a lot of space), a shower curtain and liner, shower curtain hooks (I got some cute ones!), a bathmat and towels. 

Then I went to get my hair done.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I went to Target today and bought stuff for my bathroom. A vanity organizer to put (some) of my makeup in (my most used products, the rest are in the case, freed up a lot of space), a shower curtain and liner, shower curtain hooks (I got some cute ones!), a bathmat and towels.
> 
> Then I went to get my hair done.


  Sounds like you had a productive day


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds like you had a productive day


  Yes, and fun! My hair and my bathroom look fab!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes, and fun! My hair and my bathroom look fab!


  I am glad you had fun too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh I spent  few hours of my life today trying do those water marble nail art that looked so damn easy and at the end ended up with a normal mani!!  :lmao:


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I spent few hours of my life today trying do those water marble nail art that looked so damn easy and at the end ended up with a normal mani!!


  I've tried this twice and ended up just like you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I spent few hours of my life today trying do those water marble nail art that looked so damn easy and at the end ended up with a normal mani!!


  You know what is easier using a plastic bag....it works out to be like a decal and you just peel it off and add top coat


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've tried this twice and ended up just like you  :lol:


 :lol: those videos make it look sooo easy peasy!! Oh my I don't know if I have energy for another try!! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know what is easier using a plastic bag....it works out to be like a decal and you just peel it off and add top coat


 Mission mani  part 2!!! I am trying that next :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mission mani part 2!!! I am trying that next


  It should be easier lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I spent  few hours of my life today trying do those water marble nail art that looked so damn easy and at the end ended up with a normal mani!!  :lmao:


 I laughed so hard reading this!!! I tried so hard to get it to look right and got so mad I threw my open nail polish. Ended the day cleaning and repainting the wall. Never again!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I went to Target today and bought stuff for my bathroom. A vanity organizer to put (some) of my makeup in (my most used products, the rest are in the case, freed up a lot of space), a shower curtain and liner, shower curtain hooks (I got some cute ones!), a bathmat and towels.
> 
> Then I went to get my hair done.


  yay I love days that are so productive!

  Somehow I ended up going to the outlets with my mom, brother and bf. 
  We shopped around, but it was too cold to walk too much, so our trip was kinda quick.
  I did find a cosmetic company store, they had tons of RiRi stuff, archie quads and just a lot of stuff... I was a good girl, only got myself the MSF I wanted for a while now and two mac wipes packages. 

  Also, after 10 days of solid diet, I broke it today, my friend baked empanadas.. man..... so good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg water marble is no joke, it's so hard.. I can't do it lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not really breaking it, she did bake them....so you went the healthier way there lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not really breaking it, she did bake them....so you went the healthier way there lol


  yea... my guess is that i went over by like 300 calories today.. lol i guess it could have been worse xD
  I ate 4, that was my fault not hers hahaha


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!
> 
> 
> I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!








 It's all that new spring makeup! What did you end up buying?!

  I have LC Cashmere sitting in my cart, but I don't know if I should pull the trigger. I've been lusting after Wicked for months. But I just ordered Heathers from ABH. At this rate I'm going to start using my lipstick for body paint just so I can justify owning so much of it.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea... my guess is that i went over by like 300 calories today.. lol i guess it could have been worse xD
> I ate 4, that was my fault not hers hahaha


  Pshh, just call it your cheat day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel you on that one. I haven't been either. I tell them what is wrong with me and instead of sending me to a specialist or asking me more questions, they just say it is your weight.
> 
> *Tonight, I feel like shit, worse than yesterday. *But I am getting rest as much as I can.
> Do you have netflix, Moonstruck was finally put back on, love that movie.
> If you feel like watching something that has a little heart and sorta funny, watch Get Low.


  Oh no-----feel better Dolly!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> It's all that new spring makeup! What did you end up buying?!
> 
> I have LC Cashmere sitting in my cart, but I don't know if I should pull the trigger. I've been lusting after Wicked for months. But I just ordered Heathers from ABH. At this rate I'm going to start using my lipstick for body paint just so I can justify owning so much of it.


  the drugstore does have some impressive stuff right now lmao.. the new lippies by Rimmel are cool, they dry matte too . I got 2 and like em a lot!

  Yea, what did u get @DILLIGAF  ?

  I like my cashmere a lot, don't have anything like it so I'm happy I got it. 

  I am now lusting after wicked, but I think I'll buy Heathers instead, I like the ABH better than limecrime's.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I laughed so hard reading this!!! I tried so hard to get it to look right and got so mad I threw my open nail polish. Ended the day cleaning and repainting the wall. Never again!!





v0ltagekid said:


> omg water marble is no joke, it's so hard.. I can't do it lmao...    yay I love days that are so productive!  Somehow I ended up going to the outlets with my mom, brother and bf.  We shopped around, but it was too cold to walk too much, so our trip was kinda quick. I did find a cosmetic company store, they had tons of RiRi stuff, archie quads and just a lot of stuff... I was a good girl, only got myself the MSF I wanted for a while now and two mac wipes packages.   Also, after 10 days of solid diet, I broke it today, my friend baked empanadas.. man..... so good


 Oh for real!! I wasted so much polish today and not to mention the mess and cleaning up later!! Gawd!! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> the drugstore does have some impressive stuff right now lmao.. the new lippies by Rimmel are cool, they dry matte too . I got 2 and like em a lot!  Yea, what did u get @DILLIGAF   ?  I like my cashmere a lot, don't have anything like it so I'm happy I got it.   I am now lusting after wicked, but I think I'll buy Heathers instead, I like the ABH better than limecrime's.


 Jaclyn Hill has the swatches up :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!
> 
> 
> I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


   Dilli---honey I say this with love--------YOU HAVE ISSUES!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This sounds like something I would do!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Pshh, just call it your cheat day!


  haha okay xD a cheat day every 10 days isn't too bad


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 10, 2015)

OH! Also. I had some time inbetween Target and my hair appointment so I popped in at Anthropologie, which is right next to my hair salon. I found that a lot of their tops fit me, and I'm about a size 20. I was shocked, since they're not a plus size store. I'm going back on Monday to buy some stuff.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

Something really wierd has been happening to me all day I tried to get on specktra on my computer a couple hours ago and it sent me to some wierd website that deff looked like a virus I immediately turned my computer off and now I'm having the same problems with the site on my phone so I just renewed my anti virus protection subscription cause I'm not taking any chances .. Not saying it's because of the site cause lord knows I go on too many websites in my day but just something that I thought was strange


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Something really wierd has been happening to me all day I tried to get on specktra on my computer a couple hours ago and it sent me to some wierd website that deff looked like a virus I immediately turned my computer off and now I'm having the same problems with the site on my phone so I just renewed my anti virus protection subscription cause I'm not taking any chances .. Not saying it's because of the site cause lord knows I go on too many websites in my day but just something that I thought was strange


 Spectra is having this issue for some days now!! Annoying !!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spectra is having this issue for some days now!! Annoying !!


  It's weird I've never had this issue before and my computer just detected 2 viruses no makeup for me this month since I just spent 60 bucks to renew this damn program lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Something really wierd has been happening to me all day I tried to get on specktra on my computer a couple hours ago and it sent me to some wierd website that deff looked like a virus I immediately turned my computer off and now I'm having the same problems with the site on my phone so I just renewed my anti virus protection subscription cause I'm not taking any chances .. Not saying it's because of the site cause lord knows I go on too many websites in my day but just something that I thought was strange


   Oh you're totally on track.  Sites like Specktra are prime for viruses because of the volume of users.  I had a really
   hard time last night----fingers crossed, nothing today.  Last night I just logged off completely because the ads and 
   redirects were so, so bothersome and annoying.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you're totally on track.  Sites like Specktra are prime for viruses because of the volume of users.  I had a really
> hard time last night----fingers crossed, nothing today.  Last night I just logged off completely because the ads and
> redirects were so, so bothersome and annoying.


  I've been using AdBlock AND AdBlockPlus and so far no issues (knock on wood). How dare anyone get in the way of us discussing makeup!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh you're totally on track.  Sites like Specktra are prime for viruses because of the volume of users.  I had a really[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   hard time last [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]night----fingers crossed, nothing today.  Last night I just logged off completely because the ads and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   redirects were so, so bothersome and annoying.[/COLOR]


  I get so paranoid I had to renew my anti virus program I just wouldn't be able to sleep at night lol


----------



## Shars (Jan 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I've been using AdBlock AND AdBlockPlus and so far no issues (knock on wood). How dare anyone get in the way of us discussing makeup!


  I use AdBlockPlus as well and I haven't had any of the issues either. I hope it gets resolved soon though.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 10, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xsErX0w169/  I posted this in the NARS dual intensity blush forum (and the spring 2015 , whoops!). It looms like they're using NARS for the Golden Globes. Which will be interesting to see how it plays out! Especially with the new foundation.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xsErX0w169/  I posted this in the NARS dual intensity blush forum (and the spring 2015 , whoops!). It looms like they're using NARS for the Golden Globes. Which will be interesting to see how it plays out! Especially with the new foundation.


  lol someone tagged trendmood in the pic lol


----------



## mel33t (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> lol someone tagged trendmood in the pic lol


  Man...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea... my guess is that i went over by like 300 calories today.. lol i guess it could have been worse xD I ate 4, that was my fault not hers hahaha


Lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh no-----feel better Dolly!!![/COLOR]


:hug: I'm hoping tomorrow is better.   





blondie929 said:


> Something really wierd has been happening to me all day I tried to get on specktra on my computer a couple hours ago and it sent me to some wierd website that deff looked like a virus I immediately turned my computer off and now I'm having the same problems with the site on my phone so I just renewed my anti virus protection subscription cause I'm not taking any chances .. Not saying it's because of the site cause lord knows I go on too many websites in my day but just something that I thought was strange


Yea it has been happening and I hate it.   





mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xsErX0w169/  I posted this in the NARS dual intensity blush forum (and the spring 2015 , whoops!). It looms like they're using NARS for the Golden Globes. Which will be interesting to see how it plays out! Especially with the new foundation.


 :eyelove:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xsErX0w169/  I posted this in the NARS dual intensity blush forum (and the spring 2015 , whoops!). It looms like they're using NARS for the Golden Globes. Which will be interesting to see how it plays out! Especially with the new foundation.


 I need those blushes in my life!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I've been using AdBlock AND AdBlockPlus and so far no issues (knock on wood). *How dare anyone get in the way of us discussing makeup!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I posted this in the NARS dual intensity blush forum (and the spring 2015 , whoops!). It looms like they're using NARS for the Golden Globes. Which will be interesting to see how it plays out! Especially with the new foundation.


   They look really pretty!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 10, 2015)

I love how I spend tons of time discussing my makeup addition, and then there are days like today when I didn't put one bit of makeup on today!

  I've been ODing on rose lately. Did the PTR Rose mask last night (and tonight) to try to bring back some of the luminosity in my skin. I also feel like I've used almost an entire tube of body cream in the past 2 days.

  I also now totally, 100% get Baume de Rose. Holy &*(^(*(* it fixed my lips in 24 hours!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli---honey I say this with love--------YOU HAVE ISSUES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Makeup Blackout is a hell of a thing!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went back to another Walgreen's and got him some food. Also got some other things for me.  You know the make up is in the front of the store. I didn't even make it to the cat food.   I got 2 of the Rimmel Show Off Lip Velvets. A Kate Moss for Rimmel Lipstick and a Wet & Wild chubby matte stick. That was trip #1 Trip #2 I got another Show Off Lip Velvet and two more of the Kate Moss Lipsticks. The Kate Moss lippies were new and in a display by themselves. I'll have swatches of everything tomorrow.  Makeup Blackout is a hell of a thing!!!


  Girl, it happens to the best of us! That's why they put it there! Lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


 I like Murad Hydro-Dynamic Moisture when my skin is super dry. Try to get a sample at Sephora!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 10, 2015)

I got another gift card so I now have $50 at Sephora. I have no idea what to get!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


  I love Shiseido's moisturizers. Currently using Benefiance Night Cream.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


  I'm using the Perricone MD face finishing moisturizer. Its


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Something really wierd has been happening to me all day I tried to get on specktra on my computer a couple hours ago and it sent me to some wierd website that deff looked like a virus I immediately turned my computer off and now I'm having the same problems with the site on my phone so I just renewed my anti virus protection subscription cause I'm not taking any chances .. Not saying it's because of the site cause lord knows I go on too many websites in my day but just something that I thought was strange


 Yeah this has been happening to me on my iPhone too, very annoying. I keep having to click back from the spam page.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm using the Perricone MD face finishing moisturizer. Its


  I've always wanted to try this brand as well as Murad but I have to be careful with my sensitive skin I break out very easily


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

All this talk about over drawn lips in the Lightness of Being thread, reminded me of this video lol I saw it yesterday 


  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0mri_BC4xQ


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


   I love FAB ultra repair cream =)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I love how I spend tons of time discussing my makeup addition, *and then there are days like today when I didn't put one bit of makeup on today!*
> 
> I've been ODing on rose lately. Did the PTR Rose mask last night (and tonight) to try to bring back some of the luminosity in my skin. I also feel like I've used almost an entire tube of body cream in the past 2 days.
> 
> I also now totally, 100% get Baume de Rose. Holy &*(^(*(* it fixed my lips in 24 hours!


  Yes, but you're recovering Starletta!!  You're allowed!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I've always wanted to try this brand as well as Murad but I have to be careful with my sensitive skin I break out very easily


  Murad gave me a chemical burn. I used some acne product for two small spots on my face. It was painful.   Perricone's moisturizer is really nice. Its just simple and super moisturizing. I also like Ole Henriksen moisturizers too!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> All this talk about over drawn lips in the Lightness of Being thread, reminded me of this video lol I saw it yesterday    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0mri_BC4xQ


  :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday WD.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went back to another Walgreen's and got him some food. Also got some other things for me.  You know the make up is in the front of the store. I didn't even make it to the cat food.   I got 2 of the Rimmel Show Off Lip Velvets. A Kate Moss for Rimmel Lipstick and a Wet & Wild chubby matte stick. That was trip #1 Trip #2 I got another Show Off Lip Velvet and two more of the Kate Moss Lipsticks. The Kate Moss lippies were new and in a display by themselves. I'll have swatches of everything tomorrow.  Makeup Blackout is a hell of a thing!!!


  LOL!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy Birthday WD.


  Thank you Vandekamp!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :lol:


 Glue stick, kitty litter, chalk and having a friend punch you in the lips :lmao:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy B-day, @walkingdead


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Happy B-day, @walkingdead  :ymca:


  Thanks P!   Have a great Sunday!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Wishing everyone a great Sunday!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Wishing everyone a great Sunday!


Thanks! Wishing you a great one as well 
Any plans for today?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks! Wishing you a great one as well   Any plans for today?


  My birthday was actually on Friday P!  We went our for a birthday brunch yesterday!  Today-- took my daughter to McDonald's for breakfast --- she had a 25.00 gift card to toys r us so she picked out a monster high make up set and now we're going to LensCrafters to get her new pink eyeglasses   How about you


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How about you


  Ah sorry, I missed that. 

Sounds like a nice thing to do! Wow, Monster High is really popular right now, isn't it?
My bf's little cousin is really addicted to these dolls, she's got a huge collection.

  I don't really have any plans for today. I should be studying but I'm watching youtube videos instead


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Murad gave me a chemical burn. I used some acne product for two small spots on my face. It was painful.   Perricone's moisturizer is really nice. Its just simple and super moisturizing. I also like Ole Henriksen moisturizers too!!


  Ouch! Sounds painful! I get always have to be careful what I use because my skin is so sensitive I could touch my forehead with one finger and breakout the next day I usually try to use mineral makeup but lately I've been going back to my Estée Lauder double wear and I haven't been using a moisturizer. I was using one from mac but it started to make me feel greasy my skin is just all over the place lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Ah sorry, I missed that.    Sounds like a nice thing to do! Wow, Monster High is really popular right now, isn't it?  My bf's little cousin is really addicted to these dolls, she's got a huge collection.  I don't really have any plans for today. I should be studying but I'm watching youtube videos instead :haha:


  LOL!  Hit the books P!   Watching those YouTube videos are so addictive.  Before you know it the day is almost done!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Ouch! Sounds painful! I get always have to be careful what I use because my skin is so sensitive I could touch my forehead with one finger and breakout the next day I usually try to use mineral makeup but lately I've been going back to my Estée Lauder double wear and I haven't been using a moisturizer. I was using one from mac but it started to make me feel greasy my skin is just all over the place lol


  I feel ya! If I change one thing my skin freaks out! Give Perricone a try, I think it's made for sensitive skin. I also really like Fresh's products too. Not so much their moisturizer but their cleanser. 
  First Aid Beauty is good too - I got the kit from Sephora for the holidays and that's my next moisturizer I'm going to be using. I've used it a few times and I really liked it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone!!  Started of my day with makeup!! Picked up the hourglass exposure Palette!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Started of my day with makeup!! Picked up the hourglass exposure Palette!!


  Hi V! That palette looks beautiful!  I'm eyeing the Obscura one!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V! That palette looks beautiful!  I'm eyeing the Obscura one!


 I was confused between obscura and exposure and then went with plums anyways!! Hope I like it!! I am so tempted to get obscura :haha:  did you get it!!! WD did you receive the ABH order! I am dying to know how you like Lovely!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was confused between obscura and exposure and then went with plums anyways!! Hope I like it!! I am so tempted to get obscura :haha:  did you get it!!! WD did you receive the ABH order! I am dying to know how you like Lovely!!


  V -  I have Obscura in my cart...looking to see if I want anything else.  V ~  I haven't received my Lovely yet... I wonder why some people got theirs soo quickly.   Once I get it I'll let u know how I like it!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I feel ya! If I change one thing my skin freaks out! Give Perricone a try, I think it's made for sensitive skin. I also really like Fresh's products too. Not so much their moisturizer but their cleanser.  First Aid Beauty is good too - I got the kit from Sephora for the holidays and that's my next moisturizer I'm going to be using. I've used it a few times and I really liked it!


  A few people have recommended the first aid beauty so I bought a kit I also bought the Josie maran Argan oil and Argan oil light because I've heard some good things about that too! Not a bad way to spend my $50 gift card and I had %10 off!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V -  I have Obscura in my cart...looking to see if I want anything else.  V ~  I haven't received my Lovely yet... I wonder why some people got theirs soo quickly.   Once I get it I'll let u know how I like it!


 Thank you!! I hope you get it Tomm!! I want new Hollywood or lovely but not sure which will look good on me!!! Obscura :bigthumb: I wish there were some good sample codes!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can someone recommend a good moisturizer my skins been dry lately not too bad but deff feels a bit tight I have very sensitive skin also which is why I'm always on the hunt for a good moisturizer


  I'm loving the Ole Henriksen Nurture Me Creme. It's for sensitive skin and rosacea. It feels dreamy on the skin.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm filming my first YouTube video in forever. I just haven't felt like it for so long!  I'm trying to do lip swatches of all of my MAC lip pencils. Say a prayer for my lips!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 11, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm trying to do lip swatches of all of my MAC lip pencils. Say a prayer for my lips!


  I saw Jaclynhill used olive oil to remove her lippies on a swatch video, it looked like she didn't have that much trouble so try that!
  Don't irritate ur lips :/


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm trying to do lip swatches of all of my MAC lip pencils. Say a prayer for my lips!


  Can't wait to see it! Love your videos


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

It seems like I no longer feel like to get the hourglass palettes


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

Exposure just ended up in my cart


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Exposure just ended up in my cart


 that's the one I got too C!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I saw Jaclynhill used olive oil to remove her lippies on a swatch video, it looked like she didn't have that much trouble so try that! Don't irritate ur lips :/


  Good idea!  





Periodinan said:


> Can't wait to see it! Love your videos


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Started of my day with makeup!! Picked up the hourglass exposure Palette!!


  Yes that palette looks gorgeous! 
  Happy Sunday V


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Exposure just ended up in my cart


  Haha! That one and Monochrome are the two I'm most interested in from the pics I've seen.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha! That one and Monochrome are the two I'm most interested in from the pics I've seen.


 I haven't tried any of their shadows yet so I hope it's alright


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> that's the one I got too C!!!


  Both of you have to tell me, how amazing they are!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both of you have to tell me, how amazing they are!


 It's been an expensive week this past week. Too many hauls. Then comes the Toledo collection coming up too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a great day everyone!

  I feel like I swallowed gravel! 







charismafulltv said:


> It's been an expensive week this past week. Too many hauls. Then comes the Toledo collection coming up too!


  The start of the year is always the most expensive. Every brand has a new gimic and a new product, that we all need lol
  I am hoping to walk away with just a lipstick from Toledo, what are you looking at C?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone!  I feel like I swallowed gravel!       The start of the year is always the most expensive. Every brand has a new gimic and a new product, that we all need lol I am hoping to walk away with just a lipstick from Toledo, what are you looking at C?


 2 lipsticks: Oxblood and opera  and peach ombré blush


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day everyone!  I feel like I swallowed gravel!       The start of the year is always the most expensive. Every brand has a new gimic and a new product, that we all need lol I am hoping to walk away with just a lipstick from Toledo, what are you looking at C?


 Oh no!!  get well soon D and take care!! The day is going good !! Toledo ummm I have no clue : 1 or 2 lippies and 1 blush!! I have to see some swatches to decide between kindergarten red or ripe peach and which lippies!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Exposure just ended up in my cart


  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> happy sunday WD   Yes that palette looks gorgeous!  Happy Sunday V


  Hey Dolly!   How are you & the rest of the family doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Dolly! How are you & the rest of the family doing?


  The family is getting there. My mom ended up getting sick. Matter of fact, I have to run to the store for necessities. 
  My youngest niece also caught it too, and oh man her little face is something else lol
  How are you and your family WD?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How about you


 Hope  your BD brunch was amazing!   Sounds like your little one was having a blast too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Started of my day with makeup!! *Picked up the hourglass exposure Palette!!*


    Same to you Vee!    Awesome Vee---how do you like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I saw Jaclynhill used olive oil to remove her lippies on a swatch video, it looked like she didn't have that much trouble so try that!
> Don't irritate ur lips :/


    That sounds like a good idea!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Exposure just ended up in my cart


 






Oh  the struggle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's been an expensive week this past week. Too many hauls. Then comes the Toledo collection coming up too!


  That's the truth!!  First the Chanel spring collection and then Guerlain



I also ordered a couple of Dior items.  OYE!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's the truth!!  First the Chanel spring collection and then Guerlain[/COLOR]:thud:


 I know


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Same to you Vee!    Awesome Vee---how do you like it?[/COLOR]


 It popped up online today for rouge Meddy!! oke:  I hope I like it!! I have infinity palette from that range and I like it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's the truth!!  First the Chanel spring collection and then Guerlain[/COLOR]:thud:


 And I was kind of happy that the TF spring didn't look all that exciting but the plum and raw jade duo I need!! :eyelove: and the plum mascara??!! Gawd :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister wants the peach ombre blush too. Your list, is short but sweet C.
> 
> I am V, I want some lemonade but seeing as I had a sip and it burned...I don't think so water it is
> 
> ...


  Take care Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Take care Dolly!!![/COLOR]


Thank you Meddy, I will. I am making a big batch of chicken soup for everyone.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister wants the peach ombre blush too. Your list, is short but sweet C.   I am V, I want some lemonade but seeing as I had a sip and it burned...I don't think so water it is hboy: :haha:  The lippies are so hard to pick, they sound "been there, done that". But the swatch and description could be two diff things, as we all know lol As far as KR goes, I want it and I don't.  The family is getting there. My mom ended up getting sick. Matter of fact, I have to run to the store for necessities.  My youngest niece also caught it too, and oh man her little face is something else lol How are you and your family WD?


  Oh no -  your mom got it.  Is it too late for her to take Tamiflu?  We're good here.  Thanks for asking.  I hope u and family get better soon'


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, so I am super proud of my makeup today. I copied the tutorial KVD put out for her star studded palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no -  your mom got it.  Is it too late for her to take Tamiflu?  We're good here.  Thanks for asking.  I hope u and family get better soon'


She is taking some meds currently. Thanks WD :hug: I'm glad you all are good.     





pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am super proud of my makeup today. I copied the tutorial KVD put out for her star studded palette.


 you did a really good job


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Dolly!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hauled one of the spring Guerlain palettes and another bottle of Dior Gel Coat.  Already figuring out my next purchase since I love the quad so much.

  It never ends!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Hauled one of the spring Guerlain palettes and another bottle of Dior Gel Coat.  Already figuring out my next purchase since I love the quad so much.  It never ends!


 ompom:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

I think my Nars lippies will be here tomm :cheer:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I think my Nars lippies will be here tomm:cheer:


Yay!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm dying to know when my order from Barney's will get here. Dominque and the Hourglass eyeshadow palette! EEP!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 11, 2015)

I've also just totaled up how much I've spent on makeup this month alone. Maybe I should do a no buy for the rest of the month.

  Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't remember who was asking, I think it was Meddy and V??   But I'm wearing the Charlotte Tilbury wonder glow foundation and  Its thicker than I expected. I thought it would be similar to the Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, but it has more coverage and looks amazing!!   I can't explain it. It's a glow from within but its still matte.   Ive only worn it for four-five hours but so far its really promising!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I don't remember who was asking, I think it was Meddy and V??   But I'm wearing the Charlotte Tilbury wonder glow foundation and  Its thicker than I expected. I thought it would be similar to the Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua, but it has more coverage and looks amazing!!   I can't explain it. It's a glow from within but its still matte.   Ive only worn it for four-five hours but so far its really promising!!


 Thanks Mel!! Sounds promising!! We don't have CT counter at my nordies, picking a foundation shde online is so difficult  I have to call the CS and check where they have a CT counter nearby!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks Mel!! Sounds promising!! We don't have CT counter at my nordies, picking a foundation shde online is so difficult  I have to call the CS and check where they have a CT counter nearby!!


  I looked at a lot of swatches online and I ended up with shade 3, which ended up being on point. It blends really easy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> *I've also just totaled up how much I've spent on makeup this month alone. Maybe I should do a no buy for the rest of the month.*
> 
> *Oh, who am I kidding?*


  Happens to the best of us lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am making a big batch of chicken soup for everyone.


    Good idea----yum!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am super proud of my makeup today. I copied the tutorial KVD put out for her star studded palette.


 So Pretty!!!!  I love that lipstick---what a beautiful color


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Ive only worn it for four-five hours but so far its really promising!!


    It sounds amazing Mel!  I have the Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer which breaks me out when I wear it as  a primer.  I decided to try it over my 
   foundation because per CT, you can wear it either way.  I had no break outs and it was really pretty on top of my Chanel Perfection Lumiére Foundation.  I'm thinking the 
   two products might be awesome together.  Is the foundation heavily fragranced?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Good idea----yum!!!![/COLOR]


It was delicious. Tons of vegetables!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am making a big batch of chicken soup for everyone.


 
  I did that yesterday.

  Fat free chicken noodle soup was good... except for the chicken. I miss dark meat (and fat).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I did that yesterday.
> 
> Fat free chicken noodle soup was good... except for the chicken. I miss dark meat (and fat).


    Both sound really good Dolly & Starletta!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 11, 2015)

Any of you ladies interested with the Armani eye tints?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So Pretty!!!!  I love that lipstick---what a beautiful color


  Thanks! That's KVD A Go Go. A surprisingly wearable orange.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

So, I've discovered something fantastic for my wardrobe but bad for my wallet. I can fit into Anthropologie's tops again in L-XL. 

  And their winter sale is going on right now! I'm anxiously awaiting tonight's deposit so I can shop. Eeep!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I did that yesterday.  Fat free chicken noodle soup was good... except for the chicken. I miss dark meat (and fat).


Sounds good though     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Both sound really good Dolly & Starletta!!!![/COLOR]


:kiss:   





pandorablack said:


> So, I've discovered something fantastic for my wardrobe but bad for my wallet. I can fit into Anthropologie's tops again in L-XL.   And their winter sale is going on right now! I'm anxiously awaiting tonight's deposit so I can shop. Eeep!


Awesome


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

It's starting to look like I'm not going to get a Monday morning/Sunday night deposit. Usually it's here by now. This happened last week too, I got paid on Friday night/Saturday morning but not on Sunday night/Monday morning. Oh well. I guess I can wait another day.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It sounds amazing Mel!  I have the Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer which breaks me out when I wear it as  a primer.  I decided to try it over my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   foundation [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because per CT, you can wear it either way.  I had no break outs and it was really pretty on top of my Chanel Perfection Lumiére Foundation.  I'm thinking the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   two products might [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]be awesome together.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Is the foundation heavily fragranced?[/COLOR]


  Glad you were able to make the primer work for you! Its not as fragranced as Chanel foundations, I don't think it smells like anything but I also have a wee bit of a cold :sigh:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am super proud of my makeup today. I copied the tutorial KVD put out for her star studded palette.


  Beautiful, and that lip color!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so I am super proud of my makeup today. I copied the tutorial KVD put out for her star studded palette.


  Love it! Is that one of the Studded Kiss lippies?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies interested with the Armani eye tints?


 They look really nice---I might want to partake, but I don't need them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Glad you were able to make the primer work for you! Its not as fragranced as Chanel foundations, I don't think it smells like anything but I also have a wee bit of a cold


   Thanks Mel!!!  If it were really heavily fragranced I think you'd smell it no matter what
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get rid of your cold soon.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Love it! Is that one of the Studded Kiss lippies?


  Yes! It's A Go Go.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks! That's KVD A Go Go. A surprisingly wearable orange.


  It's really very becoming on you!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's really very becoming on you!!!


  Thanks! I was surprised it looked so good. I kinda bought it on a whim, thinking it wouldn't be a favorite. But now I love it! I'll wear it a lot, I think.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Howdy everyone


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hey Dolly!


Hi Pandora  how are you?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty good. Just got up. I worked late last night, though I barely got any calls. Oh well. Today is a new day. 

  Going to go take a shower and put on my makeup. I'll be back!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Howdy everyone


 Hiya D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Pretty good. Just got up. I worked late last night, though I barely got any calls. Oh well. Today is a new day.   Going to go take a shower and put on my makeup. I'll be back!


You'll get more calls..I'm sure of it.  Alright love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya D!!


Hi V! How are you today...good I hope


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi V! How are you today...good I hope


 Good D!! How is your health today!! And where is Naomi???? Busy I guess!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good D!! How is your health today!! And where is Naomi???? Busy I guess!!


I'm glad you are good. The health today is better, still feels like I swallowed gravel though.  Naomi is probably busy from work...I'm sure she'll be on soon.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello D, V, Pandora and Meddy! How's your Monday?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello D, V, Pandora and Meddy! How's your Monday?


Hi C  monday is monday for me. A little boring, mainly because I want to lay down lol. How are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello D, V, Pandora and Meddy! How's your Monday?


 Hi C it was good!! How was your day!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

My Melt package came and Lovesick is Beautiful! This made my day so much better!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Melt package came and Lovesick is Beautiful! This made my day so much better!


ompom:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Melt package came and Lovesick is Beautiful! This made my day so much better!


 Aww! Post some swatches sassy! I'm tempted to get it too


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Pretty good. Would have been better if I'd gotten paid. I want some Starbucks! OH well. I'll survive. 

  Oh! And my Sephora order came today. The new KVD Contour brush is amazing!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Pretty good. Would have been better if I'd gotten paid. I want some Starbucks! OH well. I'll survive.   Oh! And my Sephora order came today. The new KVD Contour brush is amazing!!!!!


 Have u seen the new Starbucks mug?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u seen the new Starbucks mug?


  Yes - that mug is soo cute.  I was going to order it for my friend's b-day but it's sold out.  Do you guys know if they're selling it in store?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Aww! Post some swatches sassy! I'm tempted to get it too


 I will post in a bit but you need to get it C! I want Dark Room now!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I will post in a bit but you need to get it C! I want Dark Room now!


 Dark room is soooo nice!! The shades are basic neutrals but oh so pretty together!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yes - that mug is soo cute.  I was going to order it for my friend's b-day but it's sold out.  Do you guys know if they're selling it in store?


 Are we talking about the AO mug? I've been trying to hunt it down.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Are we talking about the AO mug? I've been trying to hunt it down.


  Yes!  It was in my cart Friday but sold out before I committed.  If I find it or it's back in stock- I'll let you know!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I will post in a bit but you need to get it C! I want Dark Room now!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 12, 2015)

I couldn't think where else to post this.. Anyone else getting constantly redirected off Specktra to ads and the App Store, especially on mobile? It's been making using the site impossible. Help!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I couldn't think where else to post this.. Anyone else getting constantly redirected off Specktra to ads and the App Store, especially on mobile? It's been making using the site impossible. Help!!


 Yeah it's been going since last week. I'm using Safari instead of chrome and I deleted my cookies on mobile


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

My NARS Dual Intensity Palette came!

  WOO!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't been having problems with the site and I'm using Safari also, if that helps any.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My NARS Dual Intensity Palette came!
> 
> WOO!


  YAY!!!

  My last sephora order came. KVD primer, KVD contour brush and KVD studded kiss lipstick in Hellbent, a deep red.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

I also got an order from etsy. This necklace came:


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 12, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I couldn't think where else to post this.. Anyone else getting constantly redirected off Specktra to ads and the App Store, especially on mobile? It's been making using the site impossible. Help!!


  We're aware of that issue and are working on it. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I couldn't think where else to post this.. Anyone else getting constantly redirected off Specktra to ads and the App Store, especially on mobile? It's been making using the site impossible. Help!!


They are working on it. To help a little clean your browsing history, including cookies.   





pandorablack said:


> I also got an order from etsy. This necklace came:


Love it


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

And I know I said it before, but that new KVD contour brush is AMAZING.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 12, 2015)

TY ladies! Will try the tips. I feel like a Specktra addict..:bouquet: haven't been able to really keep up w the threads!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> And I know I said it before, but that new KVD contour brush is AMAZING.


  Is it nice and soft? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  It looks gorgeous but I don't think I need any new brushes right now.. lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is it nice and soft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! It's super soft, picks up product well, and one side (the angled side) is perfect for blending while the more pointed side is perfect for getting into the crevices of your face. 

  YOU NEED THIS BRUSH!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 12, 2015)

Stayed true to buy it all today. I need to take a break after this.   I got: Sephora Marsala eyeliner Memory foam pillow from Walmart Tarte CC Undereye Corrector Sephora Pro #57 concealer brush A box of Kind bars and the big one... A Lululemon hoodie. So comfy and so overpriced.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> A Lululemon hoodie. So comfy and so overpriced.


  Nice haul!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> A Lululemon hoodie. So comfy and so overpriced.


  Lol, over the weekend I got me an Adidas hoodie... soooo comfy and so overpriced lmao.. it's mint... so pretty xD

  I love the CC undereye corrector... idk why when I hit pan on it I stopped using it xD
  I should keep using it lmao

  I like the pro 57 brush,  it's a nice brush.... sometimes good for a quick crease too xD
  Let me know how u like ur memory foam pillow, I ended up using mine for in between my legs instead of my head.. what a waste of money xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> A Lululemon hoodie. So comfy and so overpriced.


  Awesome haul!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> YES! It's super soft, picks up product well, and one side (the angled side) is perfect for blending while the more pointed side is perfect for getting into the crevices of your face.
> 
> YOU NEED THIS BRUSH!!!
> 
> ...


  I love that brush!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My NARS Dual Intensity Palette came!
> 
> WOO!


  I need to know about it because I want it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Howdy everyone






  Hi Doll!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello D, V, Pandora and Meddy! How's your Monday?


    Rainy but good, thanks  How's by you C?   My Guerlain e/s palette arrived today.  I think Nordies is sending one 
  item at at time.  I'll take pics when I have everything that I ordered from the spring collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Melt package came and Lovesick is Beautiful! This made my day so much better!


  Yay!!!  Let's hear it for new makeup!  Glad you love it!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

My monday so far has been great. Got my Sephora order a day early, and my etsy order for my necklace came in. No calls yet though. I hope I snag some, I really need to make money tonight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Doll!!!


  Hi Meddy! Doing well today I hope?

  Today has been ok for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Pretty good. Would have been better if I'd gotten paid. I want some Starbucks! OH well. I'll survive.
> 
> Oh! And my Sephora order came today. The new KVD Contour brush is amazing!!!!!
> I could go for a cappuccino right about now!!!!
> ...


   I haven't seen it C.  I have a SB gift card to use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi Meddy! Doing well today I hope?
> 
> *Today has been ok for me. *


   Yes, thanks---new e/s palette arrived---made my day.

  Ok is better than bad!!!  I'm glad it's been ok!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to know about it because I want it


  I'll let you know once I get to really play with it- I hadn't purchased any of the single shadows, so this is my first experience with the formula. I know it's wet/dry, so I'll see what I can do about making a work-appropriate look out of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to know about it because I want it


   Well that's a good reason!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








He there Sis!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I could go for a cappuccino right about now!!!!


  Have one for me, please! That's one thing I truly miss... I haven't found nonfat soy milk yet.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well that's a good reason!!!


  There are so many great reasons!

  (That said, the packaging is already driving me nuts since it's mirrored. Very pretty but smudge city!)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, thanks---new e/s palette arrived---made my day.
> 
> Ok is better than bad!!!  I'm glad it's been ok!!!


  Which e/s palette? the Hourglass one?

  You are so right, ok is better than bad.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Rainy but good, thanks  How's by you C?   My Guerlain e/s palette arrived today.  I think Nordies is sending one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  item at at time. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I'll take pics when I have everything that I ordered from the spring collection.[/COLOR]


 Yay for swatches!


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I would really love to invest in some Tom Ford brushes and Chanel brushes. *I've also been looking at Zoeva, especially the rose gold set. *
> I love that brush!!!


  I have the rose gold set and they are sooo soft. I haven't used them yet (I'm scared to get them dirty lol) but I'll let you know how they hold up to washing etc.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have the rose gold set and they are sooo soft. I haven't used them yet (I'm scared to get them dirty lol) but I'll let you know how they hold up to washing etc.


 How long did the shipping take??? Thanks!! I like the Rose gold eye set but not so much about the shipping !!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have the rose gold set and they are sooo soft. I haven't used them yet (I'm scared to get them dirty lol) but I'll let you know how they hold up to washing etc.


  Thanks! I'd love to know what you think of them. 
  I have a Sigma set and it's okay, they're not my favorite.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

So ladies I currently store my nail polish in the top drawer of an Ikea Alex 5 drawer unit. Most of my make up lives there. However the nail polish is proving to be too heavy for the top drawer and I have to move it. The bonus is that the drawer can now become lipstick heaven #2. So I was looking at Scrapbooking storage for my polish. Now I'm not trying to grow my polish collection. I had a major purge at the end of last year and for now this is the size I want for my polishes. I found two possible solutions at Michael's and I currently have a 40% off coupon. Should I get #1 the two draw storage?http://www.michaels.com/recollections-2-drawer-cube/10156938.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=54 or the three drawer unit? http://www.michaels.com/recollections-organizer-cube-3-drawer/10434040.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=56


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So ladies I currently store my nail polish in the top drawer of an Ikea Alex 5 drawer unit. Most of my make up lives there. However the nail polish is proving to be too heavy for the top drawer and I have to move it. The bonus is that the drawer can now become lipstick heaven #2. So I was looking at Scrapbooking storage for my polish. Now I'm not trying to grow my polish collection. I had a major purge at the end of last year and for now this is the size I for my polishes. I found two possible solutions at Michael's and I currently have a 40% off coupon. Should I get #1 the two draw storage?http://www.michaels.com/recollections-2-drawer-cube/10156938.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=54 or the three drawer unit? http://www.michaels.com/recollectio...10434040.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=56


I like the 3 drawer unit better.


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Thanks! I'd love to know what you think of them.
> I have a Sigma set and it's okay, they're not my favorite.


  Will definitely let you know. Which Sigma set do you have? I was thinking about purchasing a few of their brushes or a set at IMATS this year.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So ladies I currently store my nail polish in the top drawer of an Ikea Alex 5 drawer unit. Most of my make up lives there. However the nail polish is proving to be too heavy for the top drawer and I have to move it. The bonus is that the drawer can now become lipstick heaven #2. So I was looking at Scrapbooking storage for my polish. Now I'm not trying to grow my polish collection. I had a major purge at the end of last year and for now this is the size I want for my polishes. I found two possible solutions at Michael's and I currently have a 40% off coupon. Should I get #1 the two draw storage?http://www.michaels.com/recollections-2-drawer-cube/10156938.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=54 or the three drawer unit? http://www.michaels.com/recollections-organizer-cube-3-drawer/10434040.html#q=Scrapbooking+storage&start=56


 
  Always go bigger.

  (Says the polish collector with more than 1K bottles in her stash)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Which e/s palette? the Hourglass one?
> 
> You are so right, ok is better than bad.


    No.  The Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* palette.  It's from the new spring collection.  I probably would never put these colors together on my own and I'm 
  looking forward to seeing how they look together, and I have a thing for olive green!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No.  The Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* palette.  It's from the new spring collection.  I probably would never put these colors together on my own and I'm
> looking forward to seeing how they look together, and I have a thing for olive green!!!


 
  That olive/khaki/army green shadow is haunting me after seeing the tester the other day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Always go bigger.
> 
> (Says the polish collector with more than 1K bottles in her stash)






Like Dolly & Starletta-------I vote for the 3-drawer.  You'll then have room for lipstick heaven # 3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> That olive/khaki/army green shadow is haunting me after seeing the tester the other day.


   I haven't even swatched it.  I'm waiting until everything that I ordered form this collection comes in.  The green e/s in the palette sealed my decision to get this one.
  I have two Chanel palettes and a Tom Ford palette with blues which is why I didn't get both Guerlain palettes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

Lipstick heaven is getting out of hand. I should post pics.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well, I'm not even 100% sure, 'cause there was a mix up with tracking and our delivery - USPS never updated the tracking information after the package left the last city before my sister's city and we never knew it was delivered until long after it had actually been delivered! BUT I believe it actually worked out to be about 9-12 days. I ordered on Nov 19th and we believe it was delivered during or just after Thanksgiving weekend. Zoeva's customer service is excellent and responsive, packaging and presentation is superb considering the cost of the brushes,  AND they shipped my stuff out the day after I ordered by DHL (got to US in a day or 2). I wish they could give you the option to choose a different carrier because German DHL then handed it over to wacky USPS for delivery who started the whole catastrophe. I have to say though that USPS' customer service throughout was really good given all the issues. I believe I may just have been unlucky given the proximity of my order/delivery time to all the Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday delivery madness. I would definitely order again and don't mind the shipping fee but would wait until I was ordering a bunch of things or splitting with a friend like I did and for sure, outside of holiday time. Will definitely let you know. Which Sigma set do you have? I was thinking about purchasing a few of their brushes or a set at IMATS this year.


  I have the four original kabuki brushes and then the Make me cook set. Plus the E25 which was supposed to be the Mac 217 dupe but it fluffed out too much for me. I love the kabuki brushes, the angled liner brush, and the pencil brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay for swatches!


   Alrighty---later this week when all of my Guerlain goodies arrive.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No.  The Guerlain Écrin 4 Couleurs *Les Précieux 504* palette.  It's from the new spring collection.  I probably would never put these colors together on my own and I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  looking forward to seeing how they look[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] together, and I have a thing for olive green!!![/COLOR]


I love Olive greens, so pretty and versatile. Enjoy your palette


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I have the four original kabuki brushes and then the Make me cook set. Plus the E25 which was supposed to be the Mac 217 dupe but it fluffed out too much for me. I love the kabuki brushes, the angled liner brush, and the pencil brush.


  Oh nice! The kabuki brushes were what I was mainly looking at and then maybe the E40 blending brush and one or two other face brushes. Did you have any issues with them shedding or not going back to the right shape after washing? The F80 is the one I want for sure, for sure.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I haven't even swatched it.  I'm waiting until everything that I ordered form this collection comes in.  The green e/s in the palette sealed my decision to get this one.
> I have two Chanel palettes and a Tom Ford palette with blues which is why I didn't get both Guerlain palettes.


 
  Ahh... whereas I own almost every green palette (aside from Tom Ford) out there, and didn't own any blues other than literally 3 or 4 singles (since I have blue eyes). Hence the blue palette filling a void in my stash.

  I can still see myself ending up with that palette, unfortunately.

  And at that point I should just leave my wallet at the Guerlain counter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lipstick heaven is getting out of hand. I should post pics.


    Mine too Dilli!  I'm taking part in a different--lipstick--everyday for a year challenge




I know I have more than a year's worth of lipsticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love Olive greens, so pretty and versatile. Enjoy your palette


    Thanks Dolly.  I'lll post pics later this week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Dolly.  I'lll post pics later this week.[/COLOR]


Awesome! thank you meddy


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly.  I'lll post pics later this week.


 
  I can't wait to see them- and the rest of your picks from the collection!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I also got an order from etsy. This necklace came:


  VERY NICE!!!  I like that lipstick on you.  I have a weakness for statement necklaces and earrings.  I just got several new pieces---Just love the stuff!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I can't wait to see them- and the rest of your picks from the collection!


   It seems as if Nordstrom is sending one piece per day---my Baby Glow arrived Friday and the e/s palette came today.  I ordered a lipstick and the NP from 
   Sephora and they should be here this week too.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It seems as if Nordstrom is sending one piece per day---my Baby Glow arrived Friday and the e/s palette came today.  I ordered a lipstick and the NP from
> Sephora and they should be here this week too.


  My problem is that I'm still buying.

  I picked up one of the Meteorites compacts and the e/s palette in person, have already received one of the Meteorites compacts and the nail polish, and have another order (for one of the lipsticks) that should be here Wednesday.

  I still want to pick up the third Meteorites compact, and now I'm mulling the other e/s palette. And the blush balls. Again.  Since I re-qualified for VIB already, thinking of just getting them so I don't get skipper's remorse and using the 10% off code for them.


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

@Vineetha and @mel33t, if you ladies are interested, I just posted some pics and my first impressions of the brushes I ordered in the Zoeva thread.

  http://www.specktra.net/t/189058/zoeva#post_2868862


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> @Vineetha  and @mel33t , if you ladies are interested, I just posted some pics and my first impressions of the brushes I ordered in the Zoeva thread.  http://www.specktra.net/t/189058/zoeva#post_2868862


 Thank you!!! Going there :yaay:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My problem is that I'm still buying.
> 
> I picked up one of the Meteorites compacts and the e/s palette in person, have already received one of the Meteorites compacts and the nail polish, and have another order (for one of the lipsticks) that should be here Wednesday.
> 
> I still want to pick up the third Meteorites compact, and now I'm mulling the other e/s palette. And the blush balls. Again.  *Since I re-qualified for VIB already, thinking of just getting them so I don't get skipper's remorse and using the 10% off code for them.*


    Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> @Vineetha and @mel33t, if you ladies are interested, I just posted some pics and my first impressions of the brushes I ordered in the Zoeva thread.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/189058/zoeva#post_2868862


    Checked it out---they sound amazing!!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> @Vineetha  and @mel33t , if you ladies are interested, I just posted some pics and my first impressions of the brushes I ordered in the Zoeva thread.  http://www.specktra.net/t/189058/zoeva#post_2868862


  Thanks!!!   





Shars said:


> Oh nice! The kabuki brushes were what I was mainly looking at and then maybe the E40 blending brush and one or two other face brushes. Did you have any issues with them shedding or not going back to the right shape after washing? The F80 is the one I want for sure, for sure.


  I have no issues with the kabuki brushes. They take a little longer to clean. Some of the brushes don't wash back to their shape, especially the E25. That's really my only problem brush. I've had mine for about three years now and they're all still in good condition. Some shed a little bit, but that doesn't bug me.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


  Good morning!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Good morning!


  Good morning everyone


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello  EVERYONE!!!    I'm cold and ready for spring!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello  EVERYONE!!!    I'm cold and ready for spring!!!


  hey there!!
  Me too, so cold!
  Thankfully I can wear whatever I want to work, so i'm wearing my uggs and jeans, and a long sleeve shirt lol.
  I don't miss  the law firm I worked at, I HAD to wear a skirt or dress and heels.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Morning!!! It's cold here but sunny and bright!! :stars:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> hey there!!
> Me too, so cold!
> Thankfully I can wear whatever I want to work, so i'm wearing my uggs and jeans, and a long sleeve shirt lol.
> I don't miss  the law firm I worked at, I HAD to wear a skirt or dress and heels.







I'm wearing leggings, a long sleeve shirt, Uggs and an oversized scarf around my neck for added warmth.
 I just ordered a few more blanket scarves because they really keep me warm!!!
     Oh I remember the days of suiting up for work---can't say I miss them!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morning!!! It's cold here but sunny and bright!!






Hi Vee.   Here too----*it's so nice to see the sun-*--I ditched my burgundy lipstick for hot pink today!!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing leggings, a long sleeve shirt, Uggs and an oversized scarf around my neck for added warmth.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]I just ordered a few more blanket scarves because they really keep me warm!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Oh I remember the days of suiting up for work---can't say I miss them!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


 My recent obsession has been blanket scarves


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Vee.   Here too----*it's so nice to see the sun-*--I ditched my burgundy lipstick for hot pink today!!!![/COLOR]


 Good Morninggg Meddy!!! Hurray for the hot pink :bigthumb: soooo ready for spring!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> My recent obsession has been blanket scarves


    Aren't they just the best!!!  What colors do you have?


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Aren't they just the best!!!  What colors do you have?[/COLOR]


 I have a burgundy plaid one that I just got from American eagle that I'm obssesed with it! I have all plaid ones, I love the ones from Aerie and I have a multicolored plaid one from target hbu??


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morninggg Meddy!!! Hurray for the hot pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I am!!  All the cold makes me want to do is hibernate. I'm so over it! I even put a sweater on my little dog!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> I have a burgundy plaid one that I just got from American eagle that I'm obssesed with it! I have all plaid ones, I love the ones from Aerie and I have a multicolored plaid one from target hbu??


    No way!  High 5!!!  I got that one too---to go w/my burgundy leggings and burgundy Uggs!!!!  Mine are all plaid too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> VERY NICE!!!  I like that lipstick on you.  I have a weakness for statement necklaces and earrings.  I just got several new pieces---Just love the stuff!!!


  My goodness, so do I!  Especially necklaces.  I have some that some people probably think are totally gaudy, but I love them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My goodness, so do I!  Especially necklaces.  I have some that some people probably think are totally gaudy, but I love them!


   I would probably love them too Mandy....so not gaudy---they're supposed to make a statement!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I would probably love them too Mandy....so not gaudy---they're supposed to make a statement!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 Oooh I love statement sets!!! I brought one yest :amused: I saw Claudia wear one in hr Instagram yest ; a scorpion one and it looked soooo good I had to have it!!! Edit: this one!! http://instagram.com/p/xs_5j_r0uO/


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> My recent obsession has been blanket scarves


 Ohh! Do they give u some "static" attacks? I've been super dry these days I'm always get the attacks every time I touch things. 


Vineetha said:


> Oooh I love statement sets!!! I brought one yest :amused: I saw Claudia wear one in hr Instagram yest ; a scorpion one and it looked soooo good I had to have it!!! Edit: this one!! http://instagram.com/p/xs_5j_r0uO/


 Now that's a statement necklace!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No way!  High 5!!!  I got that one too---to go w/my burgundy leggings and burgundy Uggs!!!!  Mine are all plaid too.[/COLOR]


 Twins!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Ohh! Do they give u some "static" attacks? I've been super dry these days I'm always get the attacks every time I touch things.  Now that's a statement necklace!!!


 I haven't had any! They do shed all over my northface tho lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> I haven't had any! They do shed all over my northface tho lol


 Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

I used the UD card on the new powder foundation and concealer !! Hoping I like them!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xs_5j_r0uO/


   Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!!



Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Twins!!






You have great taste Jenise.   I think that burgundy one might have sold out!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I used the UD card on the new powder foundation and concealer !! Hoping I like them!!


    Awesome Vee.  I hope you love them!!!!  I like using powder foundation when I'm hanging out at home----just so easy to throw on w/no fuss!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.[/COLOR]


 Love! The earrings!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.[/COLOR]


You are gorgeous! Those earrings and Necklaces are


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are gorgeous! Those earrings and Necklaces are


   Thank you Dolly---just a way to have fun w/fashion without spending a fortune, but these pieces are very well made and most can be worn several different ways.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank you Dolly---just a way to have fun w/fashion without spending a fortune, but these pieces are very well made and most can be worn several different ways.[/COLOR]


it is a great way to be fashionable and have fun. That is what makeup and fashion is all about. Having fun, dressing up and looking fabulous!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.[/COLOR]


  I'm dying over here! So beautiful! (The jewelry AND you)


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.[/COLOR]


 Love love love your collection!!! :eyelove: check out that Jessica Fang page Meddy!! They have some very nice pieces at reasonable price !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Love love love your collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks Vee---there's more. 



 I buy most things in sets but I don't wear them all together---can be a bit much.  I'll definitely check out Jessica Fangs page!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely!  That's why I hate makeup and hair rules!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Awww!  Thanks Mandy!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks Vee---there's more.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I buy most things in sets but I don't wear them all together---can be a bit much.  I'll definitely check out Jessica Fangs page!!![/COLOR]


Eff rules :lol:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely!  That's why I hate makeup and hair rules!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Awww!  Thanks Mandy!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks Vee---there's more.[/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I buy most things in sets but I don't wear them all together---can be a bit much.  I'll definitely check out Jessica Fangs page!!![/COLOR]


  I hate those rules, too. I just do what makes me feel good. I'm like you, also... I love to buy jewelry in set but often don't wear it together, but mainly if they both feel like statement pieces. I only like to wear one statement piece as a time and keep the rest simple.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eff rules :lol:


  Yep!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

See I love statement rings...probably what I have most of....oh and earrings lol. This is my fave ring ever. My mom designed it. The jeweler was so happy to make something unique.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep!!






 w/the dang rules!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Looks really nice! TBH I'm not a huge fan of statement jewelry but I really like that ring 
  Your mom did a good job designing it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Oh that's really pretty!!!!!  Is the center burgundy?   I'm obsessed with that color lately!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  That is so unique!  The pairing of colors isn't quite like anything I've seen before.  Your mother did a great job!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just started collecting a view rose gold pieces




This is a favorite set:




The blue below on the left is a bracelet




​The necklace below goes with earrings in the first set of pics that I posted




All of the pieces are so much prettier in persons and are extremely well made and just fun to wear.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh that's really pretty!!!!!  Is the center burgundy?   I'm obsessed with that color lately![/COLOR]


It is garnet, I believe. The color is showing up darker, due to lighting.  





Periodinan said:


> Looks really nice! TBH I'm not a huge fan of statement jewelry but I really like that ring  Your mom did a good job designing it!


I like unique pieces. Except for my class rings, all my other rings are unique.    





MandyVanHook said:


> That is so unique!  The pairing of colors isn't quite like anything I've seen before.  Your mother did a great job!


Thank you. It is a conversation started for sure. Most people are curious about the pairing as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just started collecting a view rose gold pieces[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]This is a favorite set:[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Those are stunning pieces!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> See I love statement rings...probably what I have most of....oh and earrings lol. This is my fave ring ever. My mom designed it. The jeweler was so happy to make something unique.


 Ooo that's really pretty D!! 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just started collecting a view rose gold pieces[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]This is a favorite set:[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


 Loove the pieces!!!! That last chain and the bracelet and the Rose gold set!!! :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Loove the pieces!!!! That last chain and the bracelet and the Rose gold set!!!


  Thanks V


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Loove the pieces!!!! That last chain and the bracelet and the Rose gold set!!!


  Thanks Vee.  I didn't have anything rose gold so that's the beginning of my RG collection.  I've done the same thing with gold & silver---some bold pieces and then delicates for layering.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jenise, Jenise 



Do you subscribe to Karen's makeup & Beauty Blog???  Low & behold I just got her E-mail and she's wearing a blanket scarf in one of the pics!!  Just funny since
we were talking about them today!!!

She's also wearing an eye look that she constructed with the Hourglass Modernist eyeshadow palette.  I love the olive/army green!!  It's so gorgeous but I hate the layout of that palette.
That eye look is almost enough to sway me!!!   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/hourglass-3/make-army-green-new-neutral-fresh-way-wear-olive-neutral-eyeshadows-starring-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palette/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I absolutely love it!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Dolly!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Vee.  I didn't have anything rose gold so that's the beginning of my RG collection.  I've done the same thing with gold & silver---some bold pieces and then delicates for layering.[/COLOR]


:hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

The new Nars all day luminous foundation is up on sephora and since the shades seems to be similar to the sheer glow (atleast as per the description) I ordered the corresponding shade!! :sigh:


----------



## carvedwords (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new Nars all day luminous foundation is up on sephora and since the shades seems to be similar to the sheer glow (atleast as per the description) I ordered the corresponding shade!! :sigh:


  I did the same!!  I've never bought a foundation before without swatching


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

carvedwords said:


> I did the same!!  I've never bought a foundation before without swatching


 Yay!! Neither have I !! I hope it's a good match!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> VERY NICE!!!  I like that lipstick on you.  I have a weakness for statement necklaces and earrings.  I just got several new pieces---Just love the stuff!!!


  Thank you. That lipstick is KVD Motorhead.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love it!!!   Here's a few of my pieces.  Just got more on Saturday that I've not yet photographed.  I just love this fun stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of mine---there's black fringe hanging from the gold bars.  The shorter back necklace is attached to it.


  Love it all! And you look so pretty.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Jenise, Jenise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG. I'm gonna need all of those palettes...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new Nars all day luminous foundation is up on sephora and since the shades seems to be similar to the sheer glow (atleast as per the description) I ordered the corresponding shade!!


  That should be how it works...so I will be happy to hear your thoughts on the foundation V


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That should be how it works...so I will be happy to hear your thoughts on the foundation V


 I hope so D!! For sure yeah!! We need to test the one drop thing :haha:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new Nars all day luminous foundation is up on sephora and since the shades seems to be similar to the sheer glow (atleast as per the description) I ordered the corresponding shade!!


  Ok so I need another foundation like i need a hole in my head, but I'm v.v. curious about this one. Please do give your reviews!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I hope so D!! For sure yeah!! We need to test the one drop thing


  It better be as amazing as they make it seem. Like the Nars audacious lipsticks lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Thank you. That lipstick is KVD Motorhead.






 Really great on you!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

I buy foundation online without swatching all the time. That's one of the advantages of being super pale. I just order the lightest shade they make. HA!

  Although this did backfire once. KVD was sold out of light 42, so I bought light 44 instead. It was just a hair too dark. I sent it to a friend who I am pretty sure it will work for. I used a lot of it though. And it bugged me every time. As soon as it dried it was just a liiiiiiiitle dark.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok so I need another foundation like i need a hole in my head, but I'm v.v. curious about this one. Please do give your reviews!


    Same here.  I have so many and I like and use them, but I feel like I'm missing out on some good ones that have been newly released.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Same here.  I have so many and I like and use them, but I feel like I'm missing out on some good ones that have been newly released.


  i only have two, KVD and MAC Studio Fix, but I *just* bought the KVD foundation. And I really do love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> OMG. I'm gonna need all of those palettes...


   I wish those two green shades were singles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> i only have two, KVD and MAC Studio Fix, but I *just* bought the KVD foundation. And I really do love it.


   That's good---welcome to my boat!  You don't need any either!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've never tried a NARS foundation.  What do you like about it Vee?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   This must be good stuff Carvedwords and Vee if you're ordering it 'sight unswatched'[/COLOR]     :bigthumb: [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Really great on you![/COLOR]


 :haha: haha I am hoping it's nice Meddy!! It's really very hard to get a good shade Match since i fall somewhere in between all the time and Nars sheer glow has worked so far! This new one seems to be luminous finish with full coverage so I am hoping it will all work out!! Will keep you all posted on the same!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better be as amazing as they make it seem. Like the Nars audacious lipsticks lol


 Better be!! Good thing we won't have to get the entire 16 shades like audacious :lmao:   





pandorablack said:


> Ok so I need another foundation like i need a hole in my head, but I'm v.v. curious about this one. Please do give your reviews!


 Will do !!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:    [COLOR=0000FF]You have great taste Jenise.   I think that burgundy one might have sold out!!![/COLOR]


 As do you! I love it so much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Will do !!!


  Lmao thank heavens for that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha I am hoping it's nice Meddy!! It's really very hard to get a good shade Match since i fall somewhere in between all the time and Nars sheer glow has worked so far! This new one seems to be luminous finish with full coverage so I am hoping it will all work out!! Will keep you all posted on the same!!


    Fingers crossed Vee!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> As do you! I love it so much!


    I haven't worn it yet----maybe Friday.  The colors are brilliant!!!  I was so happy to have found it.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

The new Real Techniques brushes are back in stock at ulta.com if anyone is interested


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The new Real Techniques brushes are back in stock at ulta.com if anyone is interested


  me wants the blush brush!! How do you like the powder one WD???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The new Real Techniques brushes are back in stock at ulta.com if anyone is interested


They are so pretty.    





Vineetha said:


> me wants the blush brush!! How do you like the powder one WD???


Buy them all V lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are so pretty.  Buy them all V lol


 No BOGO or 50% off running :haha: !! Patience :amused:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> me wants the blush brush!! How do you like the powder one WD???


  V -  it's sooo soft.  I'm really loving it.    





Dolly Snow said:


> They are so pretty.  Buy them all V lol


  Dolly - they are so pretty! You should buy them all too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No BOGO or 50% off running :haha: !! Patience :amused:


Yes now patience is key..a sale should be soon


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No BOGO or 50% off running :haha: !! Patience :amused:


  V -  when I ordered the face brush last week the new brushes were included in the bogo at 50% but now they're not included


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V - when I ordered the face brush last week the new brushes were included in the bogo at 50% but now they're not included


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thats an awesome deal!! Ulta always has some promo on RT, so hopefully they wil have something soon and the brushes will be instock!! I am planning to get the blush, powder and contour ones!   PS: I ordered NARS Luminous foundation earlier today but now all the shades are marked off and says coming soon!!  Oh i hope my order goes through!!


  Nars.com is crazy and the take forever to ship!  I hope you get yours soon!  You're right-  the RT brushes always go on sale!  I ordered the blush and contour brush.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Nars.com is crazy and the take forever to ship!  I hope you get yours soon!  You're right-  the RT brushes always go on sale!  I ordered the blush and contour brush.


 I ordered from Sephora WD!! hboy:


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 13, 2015)

Has anyone seen the new ulta rose gold palette? I really need to stop with the palettes but there's this one shade in the palette that has a hold on my heart


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just started collecting a view rose gold pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love browsing Stella & Dot, I should really place an order one day. I have a friend who is a stylist and every time she posts a piece on FB, I tell myself to buy it. Then I get distracted and money goes to makeup. Shocker.

  I'm still waiting on my ABH order and it's annoying me that I haven't received a tracking number. I called to confirm last night that it did ship and it's estimated arrival was yesterday. Then I checked the mail today, no dice. I just want to be able to stalk my package.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I love browsing Stella & Dot, I should really place an order one day. I have a friend who is a stylist and every time she posts a piece on FB, I tell myself to buy it. Then I get distracted and money goes to makeup. Shocker.  I'm still waiting on my ABH order and it's annoying me that I haven't received a tracking number. I called to confirm last night that it did ship and it's estimated arrival was yesterday. Then I checked the mail today, no dice. I just want to be able to stalk my package.


 I'm there with you on my orders too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I love browsing Stella & Dot, I should really place an order one day. I have a friend who is a stylist and every time she posts a piece on FB, I tell myself to buy it. Then I get distracted and money goes to makeup. Shocker.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my ABH order and it's annoying me that I haven't received a tracking number. I called to confirm last night that it did ship and it's estimated arrival was yesterday. Then I checked the mail today, no dice. I just want to be able to stalk my package.


    I try to get a few pieces each month.  My collection is definitely growing---I only posted a small fraction of it here.  Sometimes it's a real balancing act---especially when 
   new MU collections come out.  It's not easy to prioritize these addictions!!!





 I hope your package arrives soon!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm there with you on my orders too






What's up with these companies already!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I ordered from Sephora WD!! hboy:


  Sephora has been bad lately too.   Hope you get it soon!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]What's up with these companies already!!!![/COLOR]


 Thank God my Limecrime Cashmere order just got shipped. Never heard from ABH and my TF Stavros is still back ordered.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thank God my Limecrime Cashmere order just got shipped. Never heard from ABH and my TF Stavros is still back ordered.


  Maybe you'll get your ABH today C-- I got mine yesterday - didn't receive any shipping notice


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thank God my Limecrime Cashmere order just got shipped. Never heard from ABH and my TF Stavros is still back ordered.


I hope you'll get them both soon


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 14, 2015)

The NARS foundation isn't on Sephora this morning anymore.  It just says coming soon!  I was thinking about buying it. Grrrrr.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *stands up looking at feet while shuffling toes* Hello My name is Nikki and I'm a lipstick addict!   I went to Walgreen's for cat food. CAT FOOD!!! I walked out with 4 new lip products and NO CAT FOOD!!!


:lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lmao:


  Naomi!  How are you?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> The NARS foundation isn't on Sephora this morning anymore.  It just says coming soon!  I was thinking about buying it. Grrrrr.


  I wanted to get it too, was too late I guess they didn't mean to release it so soon.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted to get it too, was too late I guess they didn't mean to release it so soon.


  I almost ordered last night but my phone is almost out of data for the month so I wanted to order this morning when I got to work.  Now I'm just annoyed.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I almost ordered last night but my phone is almost out of data for the month so I wanted to order this morning when I got to work.  Now I'm just annoyed.


  Oh no! sorry!
  I think I want to order Punjab when it's actually out. They will bring them back soon I am sure.

  It's my winter color and I'm pretty sure I'm too pale for my foundation right now.
  My neck is like a ghost lol

  how are u today?

  I'm feeling kinda sick, but I came to work anyway :/ hopefully it won't turn into anything, I slept with my hair wet lol.. my fault I know


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi!  How are you?


Howdy WD!  Doing pretty good at the moment,thank you. How are you doing?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy WD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Morning Naomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! How was ur bday the other day? do anything fun?   Morning Naomi!


Good morning VK!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! How was ur bday the other day? do anything fun?   Morning Naomi!


  Hey Volt!!!  I had a great birthday!  My friend at work bought in food and cake and presents.   The kids didn't want to go out for dinner that night because it was too cold so my husband  picked up food and we had ice cream cake.  The next day we went to the Cheesecake Factory for brunch.  The best part was getting gift cards to Sephora and Nordstroms which I already used!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Volt!!! I had a great birthday! My friend at work bought in food and cake and presents. The kids didn't want to go out for dinner that night because it was too cold so my husband picked up food and we had ice cream cake. The next day we went to the Cheesecake Factory for brunch. The best part was getting gift cards to Sephora and Nordstroms which I already used!!!!


  My gift cards never last more than a day! lol
  That sounds like a great birthday! My mom said the same thing, it was too cold to go out, and she's not fully recovered from her accident at work, so we ordered in instead.

  I love LOVE ice cream cake, especially from Carvel.. so good omg.. 

  Glad u had fun


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My gift cards never last more than a day! lol That sounds like a great birthday! My mom said the same thing, it was too cold to go out, and she's not fully recovered from her accident at work, so we ordered in instead.  I love LOVE ice cream cake, especially from Carvel.. so good omg..   Glad u had fun


  Is you mom out of work?  I know she got hurt at work -- she does something cool -  a forensic archeologist -  right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Is you mom out of work? I know she got hurt at work -- she does something cool - a forensic archeologist - right?


  Yea, that's what she does  lol 
  She's been out of work since the accident :/ 
  She has trouble walking and just getting around, I feel really bad. She goes to physical therapy and the chiropractor 3 times a week


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, that's what she does  lol  She's been out of work since the accident :/  She has trouble walking and just getting around, I feel really bad. She goes to physical therapy and the chiropractor 3 times a week


  She filed a workers comp claim right? I'm a comp adjuster in NJ--- you're in NY right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> She filed a workers comp claim right? I'm a comp adjuster in NJ--- you're in NY right?


  oh that's so funny lol.
  She did yes, apparently her job forgot to tell the adjuster that she was out of work, so she hasn't gotten paid yet.
  They just "noticed" last week, so I guess she should be expecting a check soon ugh... so annoying.

  And yes, I'm in NY. 
  Is it different in NJ? Different laws right?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh that's so funny lol. She did yes, apparently her job forgot to tell the adjuster that she was out of work, so she hasn't gotten paid yet. They just "noticed" last week, so I guess she should be expecting a check soon ugh... so annoying.  And yes, I'm in NY.  Is it different in NJ? Different laws right?


  Whaat?  The accident happened weeks ago!!! That's crazy.  Yes different laws in NJ and Ny.  NY  is form driven...lots of forms to be filled out.  Yes tell her to keep on top of the adjuster!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> The NARS foundation isn't on Sephora this morning anymore.  It just says coming soon!  I was thinking about buying it. Grrrrr.
> I wanted to get it too, was too late I guess they didn't mean to release it so soon.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


  Yup! I was so pissed, the one that noticed was the office at the physical therapy place, they called for some reason and then they somehow realized my mom was out of work so they were like oops...
  So many forms it's so annoying, she's filling out some now, they are asking about past accidents at work (she had one years ago) and she can't find the docs from so long ago  She's been looking for hours ugh.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted to get it too, was too late I guess they didn't mean to release it so soon.   Yup! I was so pissed, the one that noticed was the office at the physical therapy place, they called for some reason and then they somehow realized my mom was out of work so they were like oops... So many forms it's so annoying, she's filling out some now, they are asking about past accidents at work (she had one years ago) and she can't find the docs from so long ago  She's been looking for hours ugh.


  V0lt-  if she can't find the info regarding past injuries  -  tell her to just put down what she remembers.  The insurance company can get all that information. If she needs something due to the work injury tell her to call and ask for it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V0lt- if she can't find the info regarding past injuries - tell her to just put down what she remembers. The insurance company can get all that information. If she needs something due to the work injury tell her to call and ask for it.


  Thank you, I did tell her to do what she can, these people are acting like it's her fault and it really bothers me. 
  Anything to delay her case you know, more and more questions.Thank you for your help


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you, I did tell her to do what she can, these people are acting like it's her fault and it really bothers me.  Anything to delay her case you know, more and more questions.Thank you for your help


  They shouldn't be treating her like that!  Being injured is a stressful matter!! Let me know if you need any help.  I know it's a different jurisdiction but I have a couple friends here that used to work in NY


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> They shouldn't be treating her like that! Being injured is a stressful matter!! Let me know if you need any help. I know it's a different jurisdiction but I have a couple friends here that used to work in NY


  Thank you!
  I feel so useless sometimes, I used to know a lot of people when I worked for a law firm, but now that I don't I feel like.. half defenseless lol.





 u are the best


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! I feel so useless sometimes, I used to know a lot of people when I worked for a law firm, but now that I don't I feel like.. half defenseless lol.   u are the best


  NP!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Maybe you'll get your ABH today C-- I got mine yesterday - didn't receive any shipping notice


    Don't you just love those surprises?  My lippie from NARS seemingly dropped out of the sky...no notice whatsoever 



I had forgotten all about it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Sephora has been bad lately too. Hope you get it soon!


    I've head that about Sephora from other people too but I got my order in 2 business days


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> And I know I said it before, but that new KVD contour brush is AMAZING.


  That is what everyone keeps saying. I must try it this weekend.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]It seem Nordies is sending me one item/day of my Guerlain items that I ordered before the New Year.  I hope you hear something soon![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Don't you just love those surprises?  My lippie from NARS seemingly dropped out of the sky...no notice [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]whatsoever [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I had forgotten all about it!!![/COLOR]


  It's the best thing ever!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you, I did tell her to do what she can*, these people are acting like it's her fault and it really bothers me. *
> Anything to delay her case you know, more and more questions.Thank you for your help
> 
> 
> ...






I love getting packages---I think I'm as addicted to getting packages as much as I am to what's actually in the packages!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 14, 2015)

V, I got an email that the Viseart palettes are back in stock. How do you like yours? It either those or the Anastasia shadows for me right now... :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Vande


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi Vande


  Well Hello Dolly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read you weren't feeling well. Hope you are better now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Well Hello Dolly.   I read you weren't feeling well. Hope you are better now.


I'm getting there slowly. My body was never very good at healing from cold/flu. But I am feeling ok, which is better than the last couple of days. I hope you are doing well


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and they forget to tell you that your items shipped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Take some fish oil capsules!
  I rarely get sick now, those extra Omega 3s really helped me out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Really? you know what is funny, I started taking some for some time now. Then I stopped, well looks like I will be going back on them.
  I know they also do a wonder for my heart as well.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@]  I got 2 blushes from Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Sephora   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  They cancelled the Givenchy lipstick which I was bummed about.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really? you know what is funny, I started taking some for some time now. Then I stopped, well looks like I will be going back on them.
> I know they also do a wonder for my heart as well.


  I used to get sick so often, I hate eating my vegetables and stuff lol, so I was not taking my proper dose of vitamins.
  But I tell you man, those Omega 3s really helped me out so much, go back to taking them, they will have u back on your feet in no time!

  i was the kind of person to get sick, and stay sick for weeks, awful. Not anymore!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> They cancelled the Givenchy lipstick which I was bummed about.


  ooh Charlotte Tilbury!
  I haven't taken the plunge on her brand, please let me know how u like the blusher


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used to get sick so often, I hate eating my vegetables and stuff lol, so I was not taking my proper dose of vitamins.
> But I tell you man, those Omega 3s really helped me out so much, go back to taking them, they will have u back on your feet in no time!
> 
> i was the kind of person to get sick, and stay sick for weeks, awful. Not anymore!


  Yup, that's me, sick for weeks and weeks. I've always been that one get, you know in school. The sick kid lol it sucked.
  I remember half of my childhood being spent in hospitals. 
  I am for sure going back on those bad boys. Thank you babe.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> ooh Charlotte Tilbury! I haven't taken the plunge on her brand, please let me know how u like the blusher


  I will!   I have a couple of her lippies in my cart but I need to slow down and use stuff I've gotten recently--/ it's insanity... Why do I want more more when I just got stuff!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> They cancelled the Givenchy lipstick which I was bummed about.


  Great haul!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 14, 2015)

Since we were on the subject of statement jewelry, I really want to get a goddess chain.  I just think they are so beautiful and elegant.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Great haul!


  Thanks Mandy!  Hope all is well with you & the hubby!  I saw your KVD contour palette.. Looks nice !


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 14, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Since we were on the subject of statement jewelry, I really want to get a goddess chain.  I just think they are so beautiful and elegant.


  I love that!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Medgal07[/@]  I got 2 blushes from Nordies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're gonna love that blush WD!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You're gonna love that blush WD!!


  You have Mel?!  Now even more excited to get it!!!!  I'd like to try her bronze and glow thing


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thank God my Limecrime Cashmere order just got shipped. Never heard from ABH and my TF Stavros is still back ordered.


 All my orders from limecrime and ABH are still pending :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Awesome haul WD!!! Good morning everyone!! My Nars foundation order hasn't shipped yet!! I hope it does soon!! It was up for a few hours last evening and by night the status changed to coming soon !!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Since we were on the subject of statement jewelry, I really want to get a goddess chain.  I just think they are so beautiful and elegant.


  This is really pretty. I wish I could wear accessories like that, but it would probably just draw more attention to my ridiculously large forehead, lol. I love your hair btw, Mandy, your bangs look awesome.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome haul WD!!! Good morning everyone!! My Nars foundation order hasn't shipped yet!! I hope it does soon!! It was up for a few hours last evening and by night the status changed to coming soon !!


It better ship oke:  That was so weird, kinda reminds me of how LC was on the website then wasn't lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better ship oke:  That was so weird, kinda reminds me of how LC was on the website then wasn't lol


 Right!! And cashmere & ABh pending too  while the UD order shipped in like 2 hours!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right!! And cashmere & ABh pending too  while the UD order shipped in like 2 hours!!


It'll come. I know LC is having issues, trying to send out orders. But they are working on it. You have a lot of orders coming in huh V lol


----------



## mel33t (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> You have Mel?!  Now even more excited to get it!!!!  I'd like to try her bronze and glow thing


  I have that blush and Ecstacy.. They're both amazing. I want to try the bronze and glow too. Her products are quickly winning me over.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It'll come. I know LC is having issues, trying to send out orders. But they are working on it. You have a lot of orders coming in huh V lol


 Lol too many liquid lippies!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I have that blush and Ecstacy.. They're both amazing. I want to try the bronze and glow too. Her products are quickly winning me over.


  Yay!! I want to try her lipsticks-- I know u just bought her foundation -- sounds good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lol too many liquid lippies!!


:haha:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 14, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> This is really pretty. I wish I could wear accessories like that, but it would probably just draw more attention to my ridiculously large forehead, lol. I love your hair btw, Mandy, your bangs look awesome.


  You have gorgeous features and proportions! I've always disliked my forehead. It's narrow but tall and I've just always felt like it looks strange.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

[@]Vandekamp[/@]  Happy Belated Birthday !  Hope you had a wonderful day (1/12) Have a great year!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

@vandekamp belated B'day wishes!!! :stars:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

I got shipping notices for ABH and sephora shipped the Nars Foundation as well !!! :yaay:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got shipping notices for ABH and sephora shipped the Nars Foundation as well !!! :yaay:


  Yay!!! Things are looking up!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!!! Things are looking up!!!


 Haha!! Yup!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> All my orders from limecrime and ABH are still pending :sigh:


 I just recieved a shipping notice from my second order from ABH which I will recieve tomorrow but not with my first. Hopefully I get the first ones today.


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The new Real Techniques brushes are back in stock at ulta.com if anyone is interested





Vineetha said:


> me wants the blush brush!! How do you like the powder one WD???


    Ahhh why did I see this! I want the blush brush too! I LOVE the contour one!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

jenise said:


> Ahhh why did I see this! I want the blush brush too! I LOVE the contour one!


  Jenise ~  they're sooo soft & pretty.  Get it!


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise ~  they're sooo soft & pretty.  Get it!


 I know I love my one rose gold one! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Abuses in the system is no excuse for treating people poorly.  That really makes me sick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> They cancelled the Givenchy lipstick which I was bummed about.


    Great haul WD




 I love the Chanel Blush Camelia Rose---I should say I love looking at it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had it for quite some time and haven't yet used it!
   How do you like the CT blush????


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Great haul WD[/COLOR]  :happydance: [COLOR=0000FF] I love the Chanel Blush Camelia Rose---I should say I love looking at it:haha: I've had it for quite some time and haven't yet used it![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   How do you like the CT blush????[/COLOR]


  I know that blush is soo pretty!  I wouldn't want disturb the design.  I haven't received any if the blushes yet.  I think you're right Nordies is sending items one item at a time.  I'll let u know what I think of the CT blush once I get it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Vande :stars:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I know that blush is soo pretty! I wouldn't want disturb the design. I haven't received any if the blushes yet.* I think you're right Nordies is sending items one item at a time*. I'll let u know what I think of the CT blush once I get it


   Oh I hope you love both!!!  Looking forward to hearing what you think.....on item at a time!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> *Since we were on the subject of statement jewelry, I really want to get a goddess chain*.  I just think they are so beautiful and elegant.


   ....and well you should Mandy, you're a Goddess!!!   I really love that!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

my Jaclyn Hill palette came.. omg... it's beautiful.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my Jaclyn Hill palette came.. omg... it's beautiful.  :flower:


 Yay!! Let us know how you like it!! Looks like they will be bringing it back in Feb due to popular demand!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my Jaclyn Hill palette came.. omg... it's beautiful.  :flower:


Awesome. Enjoy it 


Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Let us know how you like it!! Looks like they will be bringing it back in Feb due to popular demand!!


Hopefully without the site issues


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just recieved a shipping notice from my second order from ABH which I will recieve tomorrow but not with my first. Hopefully I get the first ones today.


    Sure hope so C!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my Jaclyn Hill palette came.. omg... it's beautiful.


  Would love to see pics please


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully without the site issues


  oh u know I will


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would love to see pics please


  definitely!
  Give me until tomorrow, swamped with homework tonight sadly :/
  Maybe later tonight if I finish it early


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I swatched a few colors.... girl... yasssss I am gonna wear it tomorrow and let u guys know what I think...  :cheer:    oh u know I will


I know  It is such a pretty palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome!!![/COLOR]:stars:   [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] The shipping gods have heard your prayers!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Sure hope so C!!!![/COLOR]


  Haha yes Meddy!! Limecrime and my nordies baby glow are still pending though 


Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome. Enjoy it  Hopefully without the site issues


 Oh yes!! No site issues!!! hboy:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha yes Meddy!! Limecrime and my nordies baby glow are still pending though  Oh yes!! No site issues!!! hboy:


 My Venus palette is still not shipped. Its taking so long!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> definitely!
> Give me until tomorrow, swamped with homework tonight sadly :/
> Maybe later tonight if I finish it early


    No hurry.  There should be no pressure in makeup!!!!  Besides which, it's after dark and you'll get better pics in day light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yes!! No site issues!!!


    That's crazy!!  I ordered Baby Glow long after my other Guerlain items.  Baby Glow arrived first. 



​Nordies is having  hell of a time with this Guerlain collection.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Venus palette is still not shipped. Its taking so long!


 I ordered from them on a whim bec I saw cashmere was in stock!! It's really hard when companies don't even have a cust care number or/and never responds to emails!! I understand from their IG pages about backlogs still... :dunno:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I ordered from them on a whim bec I saw cashmere was in stock!! It's really hard when companies don't even have a cust care number or/and never responds to emails!! I understand from their IG pages about backlogs still... :dunno:


 By the time our orders arrive they will release Riot. Its a neverending cycle!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ugh, UPS is so much fail today. I'm on the east coast and my 4 boxes haven't yet arrived yet today, well after 6:30PM.

  Not that I want my orders or anything...


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Nay.     I got mine over the weekend and I did not receive a shipping notice. I love, love, love Vintage. It is a beautiful purple-berry. I must back it up.   Good morning. :rasta:    Good morning.


 :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> By the time our orders arrive they will release Riot. Its a neverending cycle!


I need Riot!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need Riot!


 Yes Honey!! And the matching shadow!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Honey!! And the matching shadow!!


Yes! I'm dying to get my hands on the palette. Waiting for it to be in stock on the naimies site, so I can use my sister's discount lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Hiya Buddy!! Really busy days????


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!! Really busy days???? :hug:


Hiya Buddy!  Pretty busy and very tiring days lately....DAMN YOU DECADE OF OFFICE WORK! ( :lol: ) How have you been,V? :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Buddy!  Pretty busy and very tiring days lately....DAMN YOU DECADE OF OFFICE WORK! ( :lol: ) How have you been,V? :hug:


 Ohh noo :kiss: take care buddy!! I am doing good!! It's gonna get busy here as well (the first quarter ooh: ) !!


----------



## jenise (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my Jaclyn Hill palette came.. omg... it's beautiful.  :flower:


 Mine is shipped I can't wait!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ohh noo :kiss: take care buddy!! I am doing good!! It's gonna get busy here as well (the first quarter ooh: ) !!


I'm liking being so busy,but after that long having a rather sedentary job to being always running around on your feet is taking some getting used to. :lol: I think it'll be really good for me though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Signed up for the Starbucks emails and they gave me 10% off an online order.I can't use it along with my partner discount so if anyone wants to use it, here it is:F6PE-SGZO-QIUB-QDEI


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Signed up for the Starbucks emails and they gave me 10% off an online order.I can't use it along with my partner discount so if anyone wants to use it, here it is:F6PE-SGZO-QIUB-QDEI


You know I will use this! Thanks Naomi :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm wondering if companies are still trying to catch up from the holiday rush, because several places I've ordered from outside the makeup world have sent out their orders super slow. I ordered a Warby Parker at home try on box a week ago and haven't gotten anything past the order confirmation.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know I will use this! Thanks Naomi :hug:


:kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ugh, UPS is so much fail today. I'm on the east coast and my 4 boxes haven't yet arrived yet today, well after 6:30PM.
> 
> Not that I want my orders or anything...


    Likewise, but I got my package today around 2:30


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm liking being so busy,but after that long having a rather sedentary job to being always running around on your feet is taking some getting used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm glad you like it Naomi. 



 When you're on the move all day, the day goes by a lot faster.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad you like it Naomi.[/COLOR] :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF] When you're on the move all day, the day goes by a lot faster.[/COLOR]:yaay:


Plus I get free stuff! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm wondering if companies are still trying to catch up from the holiday rush, because several places I've ordered from outside the makeup world have sent out their orders super slow. I ordered a Warby Parker at home try on box a week ago and haven't gotten anything past the order confirmation.






Hi there CQ!  I'm experiencing the exact opposite from every merchant except Nordstrom


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mine is shipped I can't wait!!


  That's great Jenise!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there CQ!  I'm experiencing the exact opposite from every merchant except Nordstrom


Hi!  Heck, Nordstrom can be slow even in off season... smh lol


  I don't think there is anything worse than finding a photo of something, wanting it really badly, and finding that you can't get it anymore. I saw a swatch of Orly's Enchanted Forest on a nail blog and just had to have it, it's really close to that "British racing green" color that I love... but it was from a 2009 collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Speaking of nail polish, I NEED three of the shades from the OPI Fifty Shades of Grey collection. I love creme nail polish and those three gray cremes are calling me!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Plus I get free stuff!


  Awesome - FREEBIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, I NEVER sit at all during the day. I'm always on the move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<---------------------- ME all day LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *Hi!  Heck, Nordstrom can be slow even in off season.*.. smh lol
> 
> 
> I don't think there is anything worse than finding a photo of something, wanting it really badly, and finding that you can't get it anymore. I saw a swatch of Orly's Enchanted Forest on a nail blog and just had to have it, it's really close to that "British racing green" color that I love... but it was from a 2009 collection
> ...






They can indeed.

     OMG----I haven't been hauling NP as nearly as much as I once did---my racks runneth over---AGAIN!!!  
      I just got the 3 new Chanel NPs and one Guerlain that came out w/their spring collection.   If it's not in my
     face these days I don't look for them----way too much of a temptation.  I also love a nice gray NP so I'm 
     going with my gut and not even going to look at them!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm wondering if companies are still trying to catch up from the holiday rush, because several places I've ordered from outside the makeup world have sent out their orders super slow. I ordered a Warby Parker at home try on box a week ago and haven't gotten anything past the order confirmation.


  really? they are usually super fast! With me I even got my glasses (the ones with the prescription) in like 4 days! it was fabulous!
  I would contact them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Plus I get free stuff!


   That's even better!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome - FREEBIES! ompom:   Seriously, I NEVER sit at all during the day. I'm always on the move :haha: :yaay:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> really? they are usually super fast! With me I even got my glasses (the ones with the prescription) in like 4 days! it was fabulous!
> I would contact them


That's what I had heard. I emailed them this morning.

  I'm so bummed, they JUST launched their spring collection right after I ordered my box. There are some stunning frames in that collection that I would have liked to tried. I guess if I don't like any of the glasses in the box I ordered I will get another and see.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was so hard at first to be behind a desk and then I got used to it and now I'm having to adjust to running around all day. Lol


  Maybe some handsome wealthy guy will end up running behind you one of these days


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe some handsome wealthy guy will end up running behind you one of these days :haha:


 handsome wealthy british man


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe some handsome wealthy guy will end up running behind you one of these days :haha:


I like your brain Miss Elegant!  :lol:


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like your brain Miss Elegant!


  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...someone who finally loves me for my brain


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> handsome wealthy british man


  As long as he has his teeth


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wine is good M'Kay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> As long as he has his teeth


:lmao:    





elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wine is good M'Kay ompom:


:tipsy:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...someone who finally loves me for my brain


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok cant post onthe ipad as it goes to specktra sponsors instead of my post ackkkk


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao: :tipsy:


 Im in my happy place lol  





Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


 :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's what I had heard. I emailed them this morning.
> 
> I'm so bummed, they JUST launched their spring collection right after I ordered my box. There are some stunning frames in that collection that I would have liked to tried. I guess if I don't like any of the glasses in the box I ordered I will get another and see.


  aww sorry, I hope they get back to u soon girl ;/
  I didn't love the spring collection. But I am hopeful for summer


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>








Hello Nay.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday Vande


  Thank you for thinking of me Professor Dolly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  YOU GUYS ARE ALL AMAZING AND SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> *As long as he has his teeth*


   Limbs optional, _must_ have teeth


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kiss: always Vande


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 14, 2015)

My Philsophy Clear Days Ahead kit came in today. I hope it works. I hope I hope I hope. I'll keep you guys posted. My hairstylist said Peter Thomas Roth cleared up her skin, but the reviews for it weren't as good as Clear Days Ahead. I dunno. We'll see.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My Philsophy Clear Days Ahead kit came in today. I hope it works. I hope I hope I hope. I'll keep you guys posted. My hairstylist said Peter Thomas Roth cleared up her skin, but the reviews for it weren't as good as Clear Days Ahead. I dunno. We'll see.


I hope it works for you.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Glad you are getting better. I am well.


  hiii!!
  how are u? 
  I missed your birthday, how could I forget!
  So sorry, I hope your day was fun!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...someone who finally loves me for my brain  :haha: ompom:


Hey there Elegant's brain


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wine is good M'Kay ompom:


I'll toast to that! :cheers:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] ***Naomi singing, 'Someday my Prince Will Come'.[/COLOR]:yaay:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes, better to be specific![/COLOR]:lmao:      :haha:        [COLOR=0000FF]  Limbs optional, _must_ have teeth[/COLOR]:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no I missed your birthday?    Happy belated birthday Vande!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally watching 'No Good Deed' and boy is Idris naughty!


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's what I had heard. I emailed them this morning.
> 
> I'm so bummed, they JUST launched their spring collection right after I ordered my box. There are some stunning frames in that collection that I would have liked to tried. I guess if I don't like any of the glasses in the box I ordered I will get another and see.


  If they fudged your box/lost it in the mix somehow, maybe you can just cancel and reformat that order?

  What did you particularly like?  I felt like their spring collection wasn't for me but then again I don't wear a lot of blues so.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> If they fudged your box/lost it in the mix somehow, maybe you can just cancel and reformat that order?
> 
> What did you particularly like?  I felt like their spring collection wasn't for me but then again I don't wear a lot of blues so.


  I felt the same, I had just ordered in November and I didn't really love anything new in the Winter or Spring.
  I do want new glasses, but they don't appeal to me right now.

  I do have to say my glasses from late last year are awesome, and I cannot recommend Warby enough, I am so surprised they messed up the order 
  I hope they fix it soon


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I felt the same, I had just ordered in November and I didn't really love anything new in the Winter or Spring.
> I do want new glasses, but they don't appeal to me right now.
> 
> I do have to say my glasses from late last year are awesome, and I cannot recommend Warby enough, I am so surprised they messed up the order
> I hope they fix it soon


  Do you wear different glasses a lot?  I've had the same pair for like 2.5 years now and I love them but I kind of want to branch out some.  I've been coveting a pair of supers for months haha.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Do you wear different glasses a lot?  I've had the same pair for like 2.5 years now and I love them but I kind of want to branch out some.  I've been coveting a pair of supers for months haha.


  I had the same pair for like 2 years, and before that the same thing. But I found myself needing to wear them on a daily basis now, instead of whenever I drove (my vision got worse), so I wanted to branch out as well, and get different glasses for different types of outfits? is that dumb? lol
  My pair is fairly neutral and safe, so I can wear it with everything. But I wanted some fun ones too 

  I wanted a pair of Ray Bans, but can't find them anywhere anymore, my co worker had them and omg they look awesome on me


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had the same pair for like 2 years, and before that the same thing. But I found myself needing to wear them on a daily basis now, instead of whenever I drove (my vision got worse), so I wanted to branch out as well, and get different glasses for different types of outfits? is that dumb? lol
> My pair is fairly neutral and safe, so I can wear it with everything. But I wanted some fun ones too
> 
> I wanted a pair of Ray Bans, but can't find them anywhere anymore, my co worker had them and omg they look awesome on me


  I hope it's not dumb because it's exactly what I want to do haha.  I really really want those big square Stella Mccartney ones but I couldn't wear them to work much so those are probably a few frames away. 

  Which Ray Bans?  If I could find the straight up old school wayfarers, I'd probably consider getting them, but the newer, smaller wayfarer frames don't look good on me.  

  (Alternatively, you could find a new job and steal your coworker's pair on the way out.)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watching 'No Good Deed' and boy is Idris naughty!


 < this kind of naughty or the scary kind lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> < this kind of naughty or the scary kind lol


Definitely :shock: and not  though as always he looks :hot:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 15, 2015)

So I made another Sephora order. I might have bought the last KVD red that I didn't own (I thought i owned them all, but I missed Archangel) and then some hair stuff and fake eyelashes. Just a little order! I SWEAR I'LL STOP NOW. I'm saving up for a keratin treatment for my hair.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My Philsophy Clear Days Ahead kit came in today. I hope it works. I hope I hope I hope. I'll keep you guys posted. My hairstylist said Peter Thomas Roth cleared up her skin, but the reviews for it weren't as good as Clear Days Ahead. I dunno. We'll see.


  Oh I hope it works for you.  Finding the right product for your skin can be as frustrating as ever!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watching 'No Good Deed' and boy is Idris naughty!







I think maybe we'll watch it this weekend.  Is it scary too Naomi?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   He is very easy on the eyes!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I think maybe we'll watch it this weekend.  Is it scary too Naomi?[/COLOR]


Not scary,but it does have some suspenseful moments.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I was wondering the same thing Dolly[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  He is very easy on the eyes!!!![/COLOR]


He sure is, and you get to see him in a shower scene that somehow turns out to not be as tantalizing as it seems. Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had the same pair for like 2 years, and before that the same thing. But I found myself needing to wear them on a daily basis now, instead of whenever I drove (my vision got worse), so I wanted to branch out as well, and get different glasses for different types of outfits? is that dumb? lol
> My pair is fairly neutral and safe, so I can wear it with everything. But I wanted some fun ones too
> 
> I wanted a pair of Ray Bans, but can't find them anywhere anymore, my co worker had them and omg they look awesome on me


  No that's not dumb at all. I just got two pairs of glasses from Zenni for that very reason. Unfortunately I'm not loving either pair  oh well, at least they were cheap.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> He sure is, and you get to see him in a shower scene that somehow turns out to not be as tantalizing as it seems. Lol


  I have a feeling this could be a scene that'll make Meddy scream!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ok----then it must be a thriller![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I have a feeling this could be a scene that'll make Meddy scream!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


:haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Idris in the shower!! I logged on right on time!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 Love some Idris!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :haha:


 :thud: popped on the thread to this!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Idris in the shower!! I logged on right on time!


Well it is naked guy Thursday!  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love some Idris!!!


He's so incredibly handsome.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :thud: popped on the thread to this!!


Just figured I've been neglecting my man candy duties lately. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just figured I've been neglecting my man candy duties lately. :haha:


 :lol: yup!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today)
  I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything)
  But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.









  edit: and sorry they are iphone pics, so the color is washed out a bit, but they are intense in person. Really beautiful!
  forgot to add a picture of the palette


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today) I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything) But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely :shock: and not  though as always he looks :hot:


:lol:     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I was wondering the same thing Dolly[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  He is very easy on the eyes!!!![/COLOR]


Very easy lol    





NaomiH said:


> :haha:


:thud:    





NaomiH said:


> Well it is naked guy Thursday!  :haha:


:shock: 


v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today) I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything) But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and sorry they are iphone pics, so the color is washed out a bit, but they are intense in person. Really beautiful! forgot to add a picture of the palette


You look beautiful!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today)
> I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything)
> But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! Love that palette.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Beautiful! Love that palette.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
  I need more time to play with my stuff. School has been too crazy, I have time for nothing DX


----------



## mel33t (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today) I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything) But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and sorry they are iphone pics, so the color is washed out a bit, but they are intense in person. Really beautiful! forgot to add a picture of the palette


  Gorgeous girlie!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 15, 2015)

Popped in for a quick howdy do and some suspensful man candy


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Popped in for a quick howdy do and some suspensful man candy


  Thanks boo!
  are u still buying ur tickets today? was waiting for u lol!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks boo! are u still buying ur tickets today? was waiting for u lol!!  :cheer:


  Yes! I'm so sorry! I was going to at lunch but the day sort of got away from me. I'll buy it when I get home around 730-8


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Popped in for a quick howdy do and some suspensful man candy


Hiya Mel


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Popped in for a quick howdy do and some suspensful man candy


Hiya Mel!  Hope you're doing well


----------



## mel33t (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Mel!  Hope you're doing well





pandorablack said:


> Hey Mel!





Dolly Snow said:


> Hiya Mel


  Hii guys :frenz: Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hii guys :frenz: Hope you're all doing well!!


A lot better. I hope you are well too


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hii guys :frenz: Hope you're all doing well!!


Pretty good at the moment!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


    Laughed so hard my desk chair rolled out from under me. 



  But don't worry I didn't get hurt!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Idris in the shower!! I logged on right on time!


    She's such a bad girl----I just love her!!!!  Almost made ole Meddy's heart stop!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's such a bad girl----I just love her!!!!  Almost made ole Meddy's heart stop![/COLOR]:lol:


if only the scene cut a little lower


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Laughed so hard my desk chair rolled out from under me. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  But don't worry I didn't get hurt!!![/COLOR]


Omg! :lol: I'm glad you weren't hurt!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's such a bad girl----I just love her!!!!  Almost made ole Meddy's heart stop![/COLOR]:lol:


 :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> if only the scene cut a little lower


Or a bit longer and not as awkward as it turned out to be. I mean, he still looked good but it was not an overly sexy shower scene at all. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's such a bad girl----I just love her!!!!  Almost made ole Meddy's heart stop![/COLOR]:lol:


 If he showed up on my doorstep on a rainy night I'm locking hubs in a closet and duct taping myself to a chair. Thats too much fine to pass up. Definitely Hall Pass worthy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Or a bit longer and not as awkward as it turned out to be. I mean, he still looked good but it was not an overly sexy shower scene at all. Lol


Haha awkward? I'm curious as to what is awkward about it lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> If he showed up on my doorstep on a rainy night I'm locking hubs in a closet and duct taping myself to a chair. Thats too much fine to pass up. Definitely Hall Pass worthy!


:lol: Totally agree with you,Sassy. He's got the perfect man physique, incredible looks, a sexy accent and seems like a really decent guy. Far too much goodness to let walk away.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lol: Totally agree with you,Sassy. He's got the perfect man physique, incredible looks, a sexy accent and seems like a really decent guy. Far too much goodness to let walk away.


 Yes Indeed! I'd go to marriage counseling for that experience!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Haha awkward? I'm curious as to what is awkward about it lol


*SPOILER ALERT* Well he gets sprayed with a fire extinguisher  when the woman tries to escape and he washes himself off but makes her stand in the shower with him and watch him do it. He then makes her change in front of him. Yeah....not sexy. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Indeed! I'd go to marriage counseling for that experience!


Lmao! I'm not gonna lie, I've watched all the Luther episodes more than once just to watch him being all policey and stuff. Lol   *If you haven't seen the show and have Netflix or Hulu Plus you should check it out cause it's really good.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lmao! I'm not gonna lie, I've watched all the Luther episodes more than once just to watch him being all policey and stuff. Lol   *If you haven't seen the show and have Netflix or Hulu Plus you should check it out cause it's really good.


 I have to check it out. I have Netflix so its going down.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have to check it out. I have Netflix so its going down.


I really liked it and hope they hurry up with the next season. Those Brits sure know how to make a good show!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *SPOILER ALERT* Well he gets sprayed with a fire extinguisher  when the woman tries to escape and he washes himself off but makes her stand in the shower with him and watch him do it. He then makes her change in front of him. Yeah....not sexy. Lol


totally not sexy lol     





NaomiH said:


> I really liked it and hope they hurry up with the next season. Those Brits sure know how to make a good show!


Hell yes they do


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not into men, so that pic was just "oh, it's a ripped guy in a shower."


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not into men, so that pic was just "oh, it's a ripped guy in a shower."


In an effort to be an equal opportunity giffer, I tried finding a lady in a shower gif, but trying to find a female  that wasn't overly porno graphic, the scene from psycho or just plain lame was hard. :sigh: wtf Google?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> In an effort to be an equal opportunity giffer, I tried finding a lady in a shower gif, but trying to find a female that wasn't overly porno graphic, the scene from psycho or just plain lame was hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank goodness!!!!






​I can't take another fall!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 15, 2015)

Riot is now updated among the velvetines ( as sold out) so maybe it's coming soon??'


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> If he showed up on my doorstep on a rainy night I'm locking hubs in a closet and duct taping myself to a chair. Thats too much fine to pass up. Definitely Hall Pass worthy!






​Well my hubs does a lot of business travel and Meddy might need little company----just sayin' in case he happens by


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thank goodness!!!![/COLOR]:thud: :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​I can't take another fall!!![/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]​Well my hubs does a lot of business travel and Meddy might need little company----just sayin' in case he happens by[/COLOR]:haha:


Naughty Meddy!  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Riot is now updated among the velvetines ( as sold out) so maybe it's coming soon??'


Oh that's a pretty one! I'm still a Velvetines virgin.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's a pretty one! I'm still a Velvetines virgin.


 My first ever order for cashmere is still in limbo  riot looks like a pretty shade!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's a pretty one! I'm still a Velvetines virgin.


  You need to try one!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need Riot   You need to try one!


Meh. Maybe one day if I ever get over my dislike of Doe Deere. She just annoys me for some reason. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My first ever order for cashmere is still in limbo  riot looks like a pretty shade!!


Hope you get it soon V!


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well blue is very much my color, it's probably almost half of my wardrobe so the blue frames appealed to me.
> 
> I really liked these: https://www.warbyparker.com/eyeglasses/women/daisy/aurelia-tortoise  and these: https://www.warbyparker.com/eyeglasses/women/carnaby/blue-coral
> 
> ...


  Those are really cool frames!  They would look terrible with my coloring haha but I hope it works out for you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's such a bad girl----I just love her!!!!  Almost made ole Meddy's heart stop![/COLOR]:lol:





Dolly Snow said:


> if only the scene cut a little lower


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

Have you guys seen empire the TV show on fox?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you guys seen empire the TV show on fox?


Not yet, but it's in my queue on Hulu to watch tomorrow after work.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not yet, but it's in my queue on Hulu to watch tomorrow after work.


 I Love It!!! Taraji and Terence


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I Love It!!! Taraji and Terence


I really like her and she's actually the reason I wanted to check it out!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I really like her and she's actually the reason I wanted to check it out!


 Btw, precious gabourney sidibe is also there


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you guys seen empire the TV show on fox?


  I've been meaning to watch it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiEk-E5F1C0

  best thing I've seen all day


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Btw, precious gabourney sidibe is also there


Oh cool!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiEk-E5F1C0  best thing I've seen all day


Why the hell don't they do this at my grocery store? I'd actually enjoy shopping then. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why the hell don't they do this at my grocery store? I'd actually enjoy shopping then. Lol


I know right lol I'd love to shop at a store like this. I'd even want to buy more lol There are so many of these videos lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know right lol I'd love to shop at a store like this. I'd even want to buy more lol There are so many of these videos lol


I watched a few and the room full of cows had me giggling.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I watched a few and the room full of cows had me giggling.


Totally worth watching lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't know why I'm surprised that the MAC Cinderella collection is a big, fat womp and a half but every time I peek in there I feel bad for everyone who was so excited for it.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you guys seen empire the TV show on fox?


 Yes I am hooked!! I love Taraji and Terrance together!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised that the MAC Cinderella collection is a big, fat womp and a half but every time I peek in there I feel bad for everyone who was so excited for it.


 It's sad. I feel like they have the were Mac attitude so any real creative effort is gone. Just slap it together and it will sell. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> It's sad. I feel like they have the were Mac attitude so any real creative effort is gone. Just slap it together and it will sell. :sigh:


And it will. All 75 that they make and send out will be gone in 10 minutes. :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> And it will. All 75 that they make and send out will be gone in 10 minutes. :lol:


 Lol!!! Can you even call making 100 or less a launch?!?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Lol!!! Can you even call making 100 or less a launch?!?


I sure wouldn't think so, but after seeing some of those inventory numbers for past launches and knowing that they get off on sending stores and counters 2 or 3 of an item for a highly anticipated collection.  I wouldn't be surprised if they did think that very thing.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I sure wouldn't think so, but after seeing some of those inventory numbers for past launches and knowing that they get off on sending stores and counters 2 or 3 of an item for a highly anticipated collection.  I wouldn't be surprised if they did think that very thing.


 They like to seem exclusive. I think they are losing some die hard mac fans.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes I am hooked!! I love Taraji and Terrance together!


 Yay! At least I'm not alone.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> They like to seem exclusive. I think they are losing some die hard mac fans.


I know I got tired of it and I only got into MAC when Archie launched so it's not even like I put up with it for that long. Guerlain is my new love. Sorry not sorry. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised that the MAC Cinderella collection is a big, fat womp and a half but every time I peek in there I feel bad for everyone who was so excited for it.


I was so excited   Now I am more excited for the lip pencils in the Pencilled in collection


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was so excited   Now I am more excited for the lip pencils in the Pencilled in collection


 Pencilled In is what im saving for right now!! Im so excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was so excited   Now I am more excited for the lip pencils in the Pencilled in collection


Right? When did a collection full of repromo and perm lipsticks with some new liners become more exciting than anything else they've done the last 6 months or so?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Pencilled In is what im saving for right now!! Im so excited!


Me too. I need at least 4, maybe 5.   





NaomiH said:


> Right? When did a collection full of repromo and perm lipsticks with some new liners become more exciting than anything else they've done the last 6 months or so?


so disappointing!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I know I got tired of it and I only got into MAC when Archie launched so it's not even like I put up with it for that long. Guerlain is my new love. Sorry not sorry. Lol


 Alluring Aquatic was my first Mac collection. I love Guerlain's Spring line. I need the blush balls and the meteorites compact. Ive been searching for the Wu Long LE compact. I need that black with Mother of pearl!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I need at least 4, maybe 5. so disappointing!


Oh well, more fancy stuffs for me then! :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too. I need at least 4, maybe 5. so disappointing!


 Atleast they are perm so it gives us time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Alluring Aquatic was my first Mac collection. I love Guerlain's Spring line. I need the blush balls and the meteorites compact. Ive been searching for the Wu Long LE compact. I need that black with Mother of pearl!!


I think I saw a Wulong on ebay the other day. I'm bummed about the blush perles packaging not being as on par with the regular balls, but since the actual blush seems to be great,they will be mine. I don't have much Guerlain yet, but what I have I adore and they'd be the only things I think I'd cry over if they were somehow lost.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh well, more fancy stuffs for me then! :lol:


:lol:   





SassyWonder said:


> Atleast they are perm so it gives us time.


 Some are, and some are LE


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol:  Some are, and some are LE


 Whaaaa??? I havent been on the thread much. Now i have to research!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I saw a Wulong on ebay the other day. I'm bummed about the blush perles packaging not being as on par with the regular balls, but since the actual blush seems to be great,they will be mine. I don't have much Guerlain yet, but what I have I adore and they'd be the only things I think I'd cry over if they were somehow lost.  Lol


 I only have 2 balls and a lippie. I'm building slowly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Naughty Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I only have 2 balls and a lippie. I'm building slowly.


    Which lippie do you have Sass?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Which lippie do you have Sass?[/COLOR]


 I have Rouge G Gala! I love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I saw a Wulong on ebay the other day. I'm bummed about the blush perles packaging not being as on par with the regular balls, but since the actual blush seems to be great,they will be mine. I don't have much Guerlain yet, but what I have I adore and they'd be the only things I think I'd cry over if they were somehow lost. Lol


    You're right on both counts Naomi---don't know what Guerlain was thinking with that packaging, but the blush is GREAT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you guys seen empire the TV show on fox?


   I forgot about it and missed it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have Rouge G Gala! I love it!!


  Oh nice!!!!  That's such a pretty red. You have to try the 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors ---they're lipstick & lip gloss all in one.  They're AWESOME!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh nice!!!!  That's such a pretty red. You have to try the 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors ---they lipstick & lip gloss all in one.  They're AWESOME!!!![/COLOR]


 I definitely will!! I feel so luxurious when i wear my lippie and balls.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I definitely will!! I feel so luxurious when i wear my *lippie and balls.*


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> hiii!! how are u?  I missed your birthday, how could I forget! So sorry, I hope your day was fun!!!


  Thank lady. I had a birthday dinner  with my family. I am having a big party with friends in two weeks.  :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank lady. I had a birthday dinner  with my family. I am having a big party with friends in two weeks.  :kiss:


 Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no I missed your birthday?    Happy belated birthday Vande!


  Thank you honey. Your birthday wishes mean a lot to me. :kiss:


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today)
> I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything)
> But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.
> 
> ...


 
  pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i missed the palette


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my Jaclyn hill palette yesterday, didn't have much time today, this is like a 2 minute eye look lol (was seriously running late today) I love the shadows I used, only used 3 so far, they blend so nice and have lasted all day (I do wear a shadow primer, otherwise my oily lids destroy everything) But I think these are really really good quality shadows. Totally worth it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and sorry they are iphone pics, so the color is washed out a bit, but they are intense in person. Really beautiful! forgot to add a picture of the palette


  Beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I only have 2 balls and a lippie. I'm building slowly.


We're about the same then. I only have 2 balls and 2 lippies.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have Rouge G Gala! I love it!!


That one is next on my RG list!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh nice!!!!  That's such a pretty red. *You have to try the 'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Colors ---they're lipstick & lip gloss all in one.  They're AWESOME!!!![*/COLOR]


I second this!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You're right on both counts Naomi---don't know what Guerlain was thinking with that packaging, but the blush is GREAT!!![/COLOR]


I can't wait to be able to order it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

:eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Friday everyone


Happy Friday Dolly!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday Dolly!


 TGIF!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:


  Squeeeeee!!!  Especially that burnt rosey gold shade!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:


These are 


charismafulltv said:


> TGIF!!!





NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday Dolly!


:kiss: Have a great day Naomi and C


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

I just wanted to say I'm jelly I missed all the glasses talk!  I bought a new pair the other day.  Here's a picture:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just wanted to say I'm jelly I missed all the glasses talk!  I bought a new pair the other day.  Here's a picture:


I really like those, they are funky and cool! I love the red!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really like those, they are funky and cool! I love the red!


  Thanks! I'm super happy about them.  I really like the inside too, which you can see better here:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?


 Im not. I wore Heathers yesterday and it never really set. I used prep and prime underneath as I do with Velvetines and KVD which I have no problem with. It ended up moving onto my chin  without me touching it or eating. I have 2 more coming because I ordered them brfore I really tried wearing them. I dont like to have to fuss and fix my lips all day.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> TGIF!!!


  Yes!!! Finally.  Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yes!!! Finally.  Happy Friday Everyone!!!


 Yes !! So happy I have no classes Monday's / Friday's


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im not. I wore Heathers yesterday and it never really set. I used prep and prime underneath as I do with Velvetines and KVD which I have no problem with. It ended up moving onto my chin  without me touching it or eating. I have 2 more coming because I ordered them brfore I really tried wearing them. I dont like to have to fuss and fix my lips all day.


  I found my one lippie to be a bit drying -- no lasting power either


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I found my one lippie to be a bit drying -- no lasting power either


 Hey WD! I wore Sad Girl and had to keep reapplying. It transferred onto everything.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?
> I love mine, pure hollywood seems to wear off like in an hour, not even eating it just disappears ...
> I guess it's a light color so I can't expect it to wear too long. But my Lime Crime Cashmere is light too and wears much longer.
> 
> ...


  Happy Friday everyone!
  I can't wait to get home, just a quick homework and I get to rest 
  My bf and I are staying in tonight, we can't wait to be lazy and go to bed early haha.. gosh we are old xD


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> THOSE ARE SO CUTE LOL!    I love mine, pure hollywood seems to wear off like in an hour, not even eating it just disappears ...  I guess it's a light color so I can't expect it to wear too long. But my Lime Crime Cashmere is light too and wears much longer.   oh lord I saw this on IG this morning..


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> THOSE ARE SO CUTE LOL!    I love mine, pure hollywood seems to wear off like in an hour, not even eating it just disappears ...  I guess it's a light color so I can't expect it to wear too long. But my Lime Crime Cashmere is light too and wears much longer.   oh lord I saw this on IG this morning..


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hey WD! I wore Sad Girl and had to keep reapplying. It transferred onto everything.


  OMG-- after all that hassle getting it


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG-- after all that hassle getting it


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Seriously!! I will make it work after all that struggle!


  Maybe it will work w/o the primer but I agree I don't like to have to work too hard on making lippies work.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Maybe it will work w/o the primer but I agree I don't like to have to work too hard on making lippies work.


 Im trying it out today. We shall see!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Seriously!! I will make it work after all that struggle!


  Sassy are you thinking about returning? I wish their returns were easier.  I didn't get a packing slip or anything with my second order.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sassy are you thinking about returning? I wish their returns were easier.  I didn't get a packing slip or anything with my second order.


 I have but I got no invoice and online my orders are still processing. I dont know how to or what the policy is.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

Naomi, it's good to see you back!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank lady. I had a birthday dinner  with my family. I am having a big party with friends in two weeks.  :kiss:


  I'm so sorry I missed wishing you a happy birthday!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?


 I am testing them tomorrow. But wasn't happy with the cheap packaging. Have you seen that there's a makeup company who has exactly the same products as them on IG? They got it from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am testing them tomorrow. But wasn't happy with the cheap packaging. Have you seen that there's a makeup company who has exactly the same products as them on IG? They got it from the same manufacturer.


  Which company is that? All this talk of the liquid lipsticks not fully setting is putting me off. For $20 each plus $18 shipping, I would rather stick to my LC Velvetines.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?





charismafulltv said:


> I am testing them tomorrow. But wasn't happy with the cheap packaging. Have you seen that there's a makeup company who has exactly the same products as them on IG? They got it from the same manufacturer.





Tahlia said:


> Which company is that? All this talk of the liquid lipsticks not fully setting is putting me off. For $20 each plus $18 shipping, I would rather stick to my LC Velvetines.


  This is so disappointing to hear


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

I just ordered the Real Techniques 301 flat contour brush. I think it will be a nice addition to the KVD Contour Palette. It's just so pretty. Love the rose gold.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just ordered the Real Techniques 301 flat contour brush. I think it will be a nice addition to the KVD Contour Palette. It's just so pretty. Love the rose gold.


  I used that one for the first time yesterday. I bet you'll love it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I used that one for the first time yesterday. I bet you'll love it.


  That's great to hear!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Squeeeeee!!!  Especially that burnt rosey gold shade!!


That and the burgundy made me giddy. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> These are   :kiss: Have a great day Naomi and C


oke: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I'm super happy about them.  I really like the inside too, which you can see better here:


ooo..I love those!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im not. I wore Heathers yesterday and it never really set. I used prep and prime underneath as I do with Velvetines and KVD which I have no problem with. It ended up moving onto my chin  without me touching it or eating. I have 2 more coming because I ordered them brfore I really tried wearing them. I dont like to have to fuss and fix my lips all day.


:shock: sorry they aren't what you expectes,Sassy


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Naomi, it's good to see you back!


Thanks Mandy! :hug: How are you doing? I freaking love your hair!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :shock: sorry they aren't what you expectes,Sassy


 I want to love them but they don't love me! Lol! I have Sephora lip stains in my cart. Ive been waiting for Riot to launch but I feel like I should wait until the hoopla dies down. Which one do I do?? Help!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I want to love them but they don't love me! Lol! I have Sephora lip stains in my cart. Ive been waiting for Riot to launch but I feel like I should wait until the hoopla dies down. Which one do I do?? Help!


  I'm just really grumpy since I bought 4 and thus spent $80 on obviously cheap lipstick.  I'm going to inquire about a return.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

@Anaphora those glasses are so pretty! I love a little color in glasses.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm just really grumpy since I bought 4 and thus spent $80 on obviously cheap lipstick.  I'm going to inquire about a return.


 I feel your anger. I spent $120 and feel cheated.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wait, did someone say $18 shipping??? WTF???


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> @Anaphora those glasses are so pretty! I love a little color in glasses.


  Thanks!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know.  I just emailed customer service saying I'm not happy with the packaging, formula, or wear time and want to return them. Thanks!


 If they respond let me know what you find out. They haven't to any of my emails.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Mandy! :hug: How are you doing? I freaking love your hair!


  I'm feeling better than I've felt in a while.   Thank you so much! The bangs are actually faux lol. They are human hair, but they clip in and are totally undetectable. They are kind of expensive but I got them at a big discount for black Friday. I had them colored to match my hair. Maybe I'll do a little review of them on YouTube if I get a chance.  I wear them all the time so one would think I should just get my own bangs cut like that, but my own bangs never lay that nicely and always take a lot of work.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/oreos-are-the-windows-to-your-soul?s=mobile  ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/oreos-are-the-windows-to-your-soul?s=mobile  ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


 :shock: :lmao:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks! I'm super happy about them.  I really like the inside too, which you can see better here:


I love these! More than I should lol   





NaomiH said:


> oke: :haha:


Hey pokey :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/oreos-are-the-windows-to-your-soul?s=mobile  ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


:shock: :lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Which company is that? All this talk of the liquid lipsticks not fully setting is putting me off. For $20 each plus $18 shipping, I would rather stick to my LC Velvetines.


 It's Anastasia Beverly Hills vs Hotmakeup.usa Check out their IG.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Which company is that? All this talk of the liquid lipsticks not fully setting is putting me off. For $20 each plus $18 shipping, I would rather stick to my LC Velvetines.


Girl you should have seen the posts lol...I'm going to tag you in one. Yes I'd rather stay with LC, people are saying the gold trim is actually coming off. After 2 days of being in a bag. That sounds cheap to me.     





charismafulltv said:


> It's Anastasia Beverly Hills vs Hotmakeup.usa Check out their IG.


Lol it's a good vs


----------



## mel33t (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling better than I've felt in a while.   Thank you so much! The bangs are actually faux lol. They are human hair, but they clip in and are totally undetectable. They are kind of expensive but I got them at a big discount for black Friday. I had them colored to match my hair. Maybe I'll do a little review of them on YouTube if I get a chance.  I wear them all the time so one would think I should just get my own bangs cut like that, but my own bangs never lay that nicely and always take a lot of work.


  Glad you're feeling better :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl you should have seen the posts lol...I'm going to tag you in one. Yes I'd rather stay with LC, people are saying the gold trim is actually coming off. After 2 days of being in a bag. That sounds cheap to me.  Lol it's a good vs


 For some reason I can't seem to find anything on this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> For some reason I can't seem to find anything on this!


I may have just tagged you on IG lol...maybe


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may have just tagged you on IG lol...maybe


 I wanna see!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may have just tagged you on IG lol...maybe


 Lol D!! That's the reason i didn't get any on the launch day bec of your tag!! But then I got sucked right back in hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I wanna see!!


Tagged 


Vineetha said:


> Lol D!! That's the reason i didn't get any on the launch day bec of your tag!! But then I got sucked right back in hboy:


:lol: V, we all have no self control :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tagged  :lol: V, we all have no self control :hug:


 :nope: :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :nope: :lol:


:lol: I wanted to cave but idk how I feel about these ABH ones now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Colourpop bringing blushes???????


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I wanted to cave but idk how I feel about these ABH ones now.


 I havent received mine yet!! It's in transit still with an expected date of delivery of 15th jan!! :haha: 2016 maybe


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl you should have seen the posts lol...I'm going to tag you in one. Yes I'd rather stay with LC, people are saying the gold trim is actually coming off. After 2 days of being in a bag. That sounds cheap to me.  Lol it's a good vs


 Have u read the comments on IG?  makes u gag!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I wanted to cave but idk how I feel about these ABH ones now.


 I say leave it D!! Lol I haven't even Gotten Mine yet but I don't have high hopes now!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u read the comments on IG?  makes u gag!


:lol: yes, some are just awful mean and others got me in fits :haha:   





Vineetha said:


> I havent received mine yet!! It's in transit still with an expected date of delivery of 15th jan!! :haha: 2016 maybe


:haha: you are still waiting, I thought you had got them already :shock:   





Vineetha said:


> Colourpop bringing blushes???????


whaaaa?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I say leave it D!! Lol I haven't even Gotten Mine yet but I don't have high hopes now!!


I will for now :kiss:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Tagged  :lol: V, we all have no self control :hug:


 Umm... Dolly I need to be included in the first wave of tags! Lol! I want to send them all back now! Dang it!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I say leave it D!! Lol I haven't even Gotten Mine yet but I don't have high hopes now!!


 I am majorly disappointed with them V. I know others like them but I want Velvetines and KVD quality. Not happening with these.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am majorly disappointed with them V. I know others like them but I want Velvetines and KVD quality. Not happening with these.


 I think the build up hype had some effect on me that I end up with 4 l/s


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Umm... Dolly I need to be included in the first wave of tags! Lol! I want to send them all back now! Dang it!


I will remember that lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am majorly disappointed with them V. I know others like them but I want Velvetines and KVD quality. Not happening with these.


 Dang!! I am glad I didn't go ahead and place another order!! I wanted heathers but maybe not!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will remember that lol


 I am not instagram savvy so I miss all the good info!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I think the build up hype had some effect on me that I end up with 4 l/s


 I think mine was papartially the hype and also I love alot of ABH products. I expected them to be amazing.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I think mine was papartially the hype and also I love alot of ABH products. I expected them to be amazing.


 Their Brow products are amazing though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am not instagram savvy so I miss all the good info!


don't worry I'll remember to tag you :hug: so you don't miss out


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> don't worry I'll remember to tag you :hug: so you don't miss out


 Thanks sis!:kiss:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> don't worry I'll remember to tag you :hug: so you don't miss out


 Do the Sephora lip stains set to matte? I know random... Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Do the Sephora lip stains set to matte? I know random... Lol


 I am waiting on UPS sassy!! I am supposed to get marvelous mauve from that range!! Hopefully I will be able to report back soon!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am waiting on UPS sassy!! I am supposed to get marvelous mauve from that range!! Hopefully I will be able to report back soon!!


 Please do V!! Thats the one in my cart.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks sis!:kiss:


:wink:   





SassyWonder said:


> Do the Sephora lip stains set to matte? I know random... Lol


They sure do


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Please do V!! Thats the one in my cart.


 That's in my cart too. I'm just thinking what else to place there


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Do the Sephora lip stains set to matte? I know random... Lol


  They definitely do. I have one. Maybe two. Not knowing for sure is a sign that I have a problem.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> They definitely do. I have one. Maybe two. Not knowing for sure is a sign that I have a problem.


 Thanks Shontay! You are not alone! I had to check to see I didnt have any before I asked. My stash had become a black hole.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> They definitely do. I have one. Maybe two. Not knowing for sure is a sign that I have a problem.


:lol: shontay


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> That's in my cart too. I'm just thinking what else to place there


 I really want LC Riot but if its going to take a month to get it I may as well get a few of these in the mean time.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I really want LC Riot but if its going to take a month to get it I may as well get a few of these in the mean time.


 On Instagram they said late this month. Get an IG account sassy you'll get all the deets there


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I really want LC Riot but if its going to take a month to get it I may as well get a few of these in the mean time.


 My cashmere order is still not shipped!! :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I really want LC Riot but if its going to take a month to get it I may as well get a few of these in the mean time.


I have to have Riot! But I think I'll wait for naimies to get it in.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to have Riot! But I think I'll wait for naimies to get it in.


  Any exact date for Riot? I'm going to try & get it from LC b/c getting Pansy from them was a piece of cake. I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to have Riot! But I think I'll wait for naimies to get it in.


 I have to say though it was my first time ordering from melt, they really did a good job with the launch! I also like that they use priority instead of first class!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Any exact date for Riot? I'm going to try & get it from LC b/c getting Pansy from them was a piece of cake. I'm feeling lucky.


No exact date yet, but definitely in the next 2 weeks.   





Vineetha said:


> I have to say though it was my first time ordering from melt, they really did a good job with the launch! I also like that they use priority instead of first class!!


Yes they are always on point


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My cashmere order is still not shipped!! :sigh:


 My Venus Palette either. I hope I have it by Valentines day.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to have Riot! But I think I'll wait for naimies to get it in.


 I forgot about Naimies!! So much easier than LC!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I forgot about Naimies!! So much easier than LC!


What I like most, is I get it the next day. If you are ever in LA, drop by Naimies...I freakin love it there.


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Colourpop bringing blushes???????


 Omg!  





Dolly Snow said:


> What I like most, is I get it the next day. If you are ever in LA, drop by Naimies...I freakin love it there.


 I wanna visit so bad!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I want to love them but they don't love me! Lol! I have Sephora lip stains in my cart. Ive been waiting for Riot to launch but I feel like I should wait until the hoopla dies down. Which one do I do?? Help!


Hmmm.....The Sephora ones do look really pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm just really grumpy since I bought 4 and thus spent $80 on obviously cheap lipstick.  I'm going to inquire about a return.





SassyWonder said:


> I feel your anger. I spent $120 and feel cheated.


Man, that really stinks ladies. I'm sorry the lippies suck so hard.  I think I'm going to skip those now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm feeling better than I've felt in a while.   Thank you so much! The bangs are actually faux lol. They are human hair, but they clip in and are totally undetectable. They are kind of expensive but I got them at a big discount for black Friday. I had them colored to match my hair. Maybe I'll do a little review of them on YouTube if I get a chance.  I wear them all the time so one would think I should just get my own bangs cut like that, but my own bangs never lay that nicely and always take a lot of work.


That's excellent news,I'm glad to hear that! :hug: I feel you on the bangs, whenever I've had mine they always take some fenagling  (sp?) to get them to stay flat.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/oreos-are-the-windows-to-your-soul?s=mobile  ...who would do such a horrible thing to Oreos


What the crap? Who would even think to do that?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg! I wanna visit so bad!


LA or Naimies? Lol   





NaomiH said:


> That's excellent news,I'm glad to hear that! :hug: I feel you on the bangs, whenever I've had mine they always take some fenagling  (sp?) to get them to stay flat.


I hated having bangs lol too much work to make them the way I wanted.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I want to love them but they don't love me! Lol! I have Sephora lip stains in my cart. Ive been waiting for Riot to launch but I feel like I should wait until the hoopla dies down. Which one do I do?? Help!


 Dries down to matte!! Marvelous mauve is like a liquid version of Anna!! :bigthumb:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LA or Naimies? Lol I hated having bangs lol too much work to make them the way I wanted.


I love them when I have them, but I'm so lazy when it comes to hair that I haven't worn bangs in a couple of years.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 16, 2015)

Im cleaning my bedroom      We have problems friends jajaja


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Dries down to matte!! Marvelous mauve is like a liquid version of Anna!! :bigthumb:


  OMG really?  Ordering right now!  Thanks V!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG really? Ordering right now! Thanks V!


  Yes!! The lighting is not good but they are very close on me!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! The lighting is not good but they are very close on me!!


  Very close!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! The lighting is not good but they are very close on me!!


So close    





Mayanas said:


> Im cleaning my bedroom      We have problems friends jajaja


I don't see a problem 


NaomiH said:


> I love them when I have them, but I'm so lazy when it comes to hair that I haven't worn bangs in a couple of years.


Later I'll send you a pic of me as a child with bangs lol or maybe I'll post it on IG


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So close I don't see a problem  Later I'll send you a pic of me as a child with bangs lol or maybe I'll post it on IG


ompom:


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> LA or Naimies? Lol I hated having bangs lol too much work to make them the way I wanted.


 LA, for naimes :lol:


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! The lighting is not good but they are very close on me!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> LA, for naimes :lol:


You'd go crazy in there. They have everything!   





NaomiH said:


> ompom:


I'll save it for a throwback Thursday lol....I have it all set and ready :shock:


----------



## jenise (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'd go crazy in there. They have everything! I'll save it for a throwback Thursday lol....I have it all set and ready :shock:


 Sounds perfect !!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm so sorry I missed wishing you a happy birthday!


  Hi Mandy. No worries. :bigthumb:  





Anaphora said:


> So, is anyone else who got the ABH lippies not too impressed?


  I am not impressed. They are not long wearing. I ordered Sad Girl, Vintage, Heathers, and Vamp. I was not over the moon about any of them except Vintage. Vintage is a beautiful Berry-purple color.  I thought vamp would pull more red on me. I looked like Fixed On Drama. It was okay. I am not in love with it but I will use it this winter. 





MandyVanHook said:


> This is so disappointing to hear


  I know.   





charismafulltv said:


> I am testing them tomorrow. But wasn't happy with the cheap packaging. Have you seen that there's a makeup company who has exactly the same products as them on IG? They got it from the same manufacturer.


  I am anxiously awaiting your review.   





SassyWonder said:


> Im not. I wore Heathers yesterday and it never really set. I used prep and prime underneath as I do with Velvetines and KVD which I have no problem with. It ended up moving onto my chin  without me touching it or eating. I have 2 more coming because I ordered them brfore I really tried wearing them. I dont like to have to fuss and fix my lips all day.


  Sassy I am sorry to hear you were not impressed with ABH. I wasn't either. Did you get Vintage?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 16, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Im cleaning my bedroom      We have problems friends jajaja


  Problem? What problem? Lol.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Mandy. No worries. :bigthumb: I am not impressed. They are not long wearing. I ordered Sad Girl, Vintage, Heathers, and Vamp. I was not over the moon about any of them except Vintage. Vintage is a beautiful Berry-purple color.  I thought vamp would pull more red on me. I looked like Fixed On Drama. It was okay. I am not in love with it but I will use it this winter.  I know.  I am anxiously awaiting your review.  Sassy I am sorry to hear you were not impressed with ABH. I wasn't either. Did you get Vintage?


 Yes I got Vintage, Sad Girl, Heathers, Spicy, Bloodline and Potion. Way too many!


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Do the Sephora lip stains set to matte? I know random... Lol


  Yes Sassy, they do! I have two of them and they are really nice and long lasting. They don't cling to the lips like the LC ones but the lasting time is the same for me. There's one called Always Red that is a must for any red lip lover!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> :shock: :thud: The three on the left and the three green ones will be mine! Interesting. Hot makeup is going to be at IMATS NY this year so maybe I'll check them out instead. The ABH hype went over my head. For some reason I couldn't get interested in the lippies and now I'm glad I wasn't.  Yes Sassy, they do! I have two of them and they are really nice and long lasting. They don't cling to the lips like the LC ones but the lasting time is the same for me. There's one called Always Red that is a must for any red lip lover!


 That does it! Yall made me pull the trigger. I ordered Polished Purple, BlackBerry Sorbet and Marvelous Mauve.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'd go crazy in there. They have everything! I'll save it for a throwback Thursday lol....I have it all set and ready :shock:


Flashback Friday!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

I just swatched pure Hollywood and carina. Carina is so hard to take off that I needed a break since my arm turned red. I'll continue with sad girl and heathers this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


    Super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Friday to you and all the ladies here who like to BUY IT ALL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> That does it! Yall made me pull the trigger. I ordered Polished Purple, BlackBerry Sorbet and Marvelous Mauve.


    Nice haul Sassy!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just wanted to say I'm jelly I missed all the glasses talk!  I bought a new pair the other day.  Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's awesome!!!  Denise several more blanket scarves fell in my path so I had to buy them


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oof.... I _did_ buy it all today.  ALL of it.

  I finally finished my Guerlain spring haul, hit up Sephora, Neiman Marcus, and Burberry along the way.  I'll post photos later, but I'm exhausted!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love them when I have them, but I'm so lazy when it comes to hair that I haven't worn bangs in a couple of years.


   I wear them more often now because I have a forehead the size of a landing strip----small aircraft could land on it!!!  jaja


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> They definitely do. I have one. Maybe two. Not knowing for sure is a sign that I have a problem.







Hey there Shontay-----I hope you're having a good Friday!!!!!
​ When I have to have an inventory document to help me remember what I have is a sign *I have a problem!!!*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Super cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


    Waiting for my boxes----jajaja


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol alright it'll get posted
> 
> Hi Meddy!






  Hi Dolly!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Dolly!!!!!!


  How are you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hated having bangs lol too much work to make them the way I wanted.


   I do a side bang---less fuss, very little commitment required.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


    I'm good thanks.  I had a day of errands and now I'm looking forward to a cozy weekend.  How about you???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm good thanks.  I had a day of errands and now I'm looking forward to a cozy weekend.  How about you???


  A cozy weekend sounds lovely! 
  I am pretty much busy all weekend.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Super cute :lol:   Happy Friday to you and all the ladies here who like to BUY IT ALL![/COLOR]


Happy Friday Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol alright it'll get posted   Hi Meddy!


:whip:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I wear them more often now because I have a forehead the size of a landing strip----small aircraft could land on it!!!  jaja[/COLOR]


I highly doubt that Meddy! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday Meddy!


    There's my girl...thanks, and Happy Friday to you too!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Posted lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I highly doubt that Meddy!


  Oh it's true---Look at my avi---there's a little man on my head waving flags---guiding the aircraft in!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do that now, it is very simple.
> 
> A cozy weekend sounds lovely!
> I am pretty much busy all weekend.


   I hope it's 'fun' busy!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.

  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


 Omg Crimson!! I hope you are all right!! That sure would have been unnerving!! take care & get some rest!! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.
> 
> I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


  Oh my goodness Crimson! I am so glad you are alive!
  Are you ok? Should you go to the ER, just to make sure?


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.
> 
> I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


  Oh my days! I am sooo happy you are okay. I hope you take it easy tonight and rest off the shock!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Good girl! lol. I'm trying to exercise some restraint. I have two that are still in the plastic haha. But I'm waiting for Sephora's 15% off sale for spring!
> 
> Oh my days! I am sooo happy you are okay. I hope you take it easy tonight and rest off the shock!


  Yeah I am. I can't wait for my boyfriend to get off work so I can cuddle up next to him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Physically I'm okay, I'm just very shaken. It happened so fast.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm okay. I didn't hit a thing, there isn't even a scratch on my car. If there is any damage it's to the brakes or tires.
> ...


  Thank the angel watching over you! Rest and relax, you are alive and that is all that matters.
  Snuggle up close to your boyfriend. thank goodness nothing is scratched, broken and you are not hurt.
  Oh Crimson you are so very lucky!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Physically I'm okay, I'm just very shaken. It happened so fast.   Yeah I'm okay. I didn't hit a thing, there isn't even a scratch on my car. If there is any damage it's to the brakes or tires.   Yeah I am. I can't wait for my boyfriend to get off work so I can cuddle up next to him.


 Thank God you're alright!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.
> 
> I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


 
  I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.
> 
> I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


  I am so glad u are okay! Wow that must really feel crazy.  I was in an accident in 2013 and I'm still a little nervous when I pass the intersection.
  U will probably have some whip lash or however u spell that tomorrow. Make sure u rest and go to the doctor if you aren't feeling well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm glad you're ok!


  Thank you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am so glad u are okay! Wow that must really feel crazy.  I was in an accident in 2013 and I'm still a little nervous when I pass the intersection.
> U will probably have some whip lash or however u spell that tomorrow. Make sure u rest and go to the doctor if you aren't feeling well.


  Thanks. Yeah I'm still shaking even though it happened almost two hours ago. I can still smell the burning rubber. I just knew I was going to die.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm still shaking even though it happened almost two hours ago. I can still smell the burning rubber. I just knew I was going to die.


  aww sweetie! 
  I'm sorry, that must have been horrible.
  Try to take a bath and put on some pjs, and just happy thoughts! 
  It goes away little by little, stay positive


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's Anastasia Beverly Hills vs Hotmakeup.usa Check out their IG.


  Okay thank you.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Girl you should have seen the posts lol...I'm going to tag you in one. Yes I'd rather stay with LC, people are saying the gold trim is actually coming off. After 2 days of being in a bag. That sounds cheap to me.  Lol it's a good vs


  Yeah true. Too bad the ABH colours are so pretty


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm still shaking even though it happened almost two hours ago. I can still smell the burning rubber. I just knew I was going to die.


  I'm glad you're okay! Stay warm and get some snuggling in with your boyfriend.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Yeah true. Too bad the ABH colours are so pretty


  Ugh, ABH. I'm definitely turned off from ordering online from them again. Forever waiting for my imaginary package.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Okay thank you. Yeah true. Too bad the ABH colours are so pretty


They are super pretty


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'm glad you're okay! Stay warm and get some snuggling in with your boyfriend.


  Thank you! He should be home by midnight. I can't wait.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just want to stare at the megahaul, but I think I'm too tired...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.
> 
> I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


    Wow Crimson---I can't imagine how unnerving that must have been for you!  I hope you weren't injured!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I just want to stare at the megahaul, but I think I'm too tired...


   I'm glad you were able to have a mega haul!!!!  AWESOME!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 16, 2015)

Omgggggg just seen a sneak peak of MUG matte lip creams and the color tom boy is to die for!!! I'm saving ally money for thisssssss


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 16, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Omgggggg just seen a sneak peak of MUG matte lip creams and the color tom boy is to die for!!! I'm saving ally money for thisssssss


 Whaaaa??? Makeupgeek??


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


  Crimson so glad you're okay!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Whaaaa??? Makeupgeek??


   Yesssss girl!! If u watch her last YT video and skip to almost the end she shows a lip swatch and it is heaven!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *blondie929* 


  Yesssss girl!! If u watch her last YT video and skip to almost the end she shows a lip swatch and it is heaven!!


  May is sooooooo far away!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow Crimson---I can't imagine how unnerving that must have been for you!  I hope you weren't injured!!!![/COLOR]





walkingdead said:


> Crimson so glad you're okay!


  Thank you ladies! I'm uninjured but I'm still shook up. I shut my eyes and I can see it over and over.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


  Glad you're okay!! That's scary.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm uninjured but I'm still shook up. I shut my eyes and I can see it over and over.


  I hope you rested and are feeling better today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  Good morning everyone! what's everyone's plan for the day?
  This winter class is kicking my ass, I was doing homework last night until 11.30 
  I'm gonna work on getting work done early this weekend (if the professor decides to post it early.. ugh) so I don't have to worry too much during the week.

  I have an engagement party tonight! what makeup to wear omg !! D:

  Question, it's my first one so I'm not sure but should I bring a present or not? if so, is it okay for it to be small like a bottle of wine? or no present at all?
  I am wondering bc obviously u give gifts at the wedding but I'm unsure of this situation. lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


 I hope you're feeling better today and spending some time with your boyfriend last night helped.    I know accidents can be so, so scary.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm uninjured but I'm still shook up. I shut my eyes and I can see it over and over.


  Sorry to hear about the accident. I'm very thankful that you made it out ok. I totally believe in Guardian Angels. It sounds like yours came through for,you too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh it's true---Look at my avi---there's a little man on my head waving flags---guiding the aircraft in!!!![/COLOR]


All I see is a great beauty.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   There's my girl...thanks, and Happy Friday to you too!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm a little shook up so of course here I am.  I was on the way home and I swerved, spun, and went into the woods on the side of a major highway. I was just a couple feet from a rail, trees, and an embankment. I don't know how I'm alive other than that I've got a guardian angel watching over me.


Oh that's so scary! I'm glad you're okay Crimson!  :hug:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I hope you rested and are feeling better today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It depends on how well you know the person and what type of engagement party. I was supposed to go to one tonight too, but I can't make it. Boyfriend's friend, so hopefully they won't be too upset. He got them a gift certificate to a banya (I'm probably spelling that wrong but basically it's a fancy bathhouse.. ). Maybe this couple likes doing things like that or dinners, or even cash. Engagement gifts can be small though, nothing crazy. I think a nice bottle of wine would be great! HTH!! 

  I'm studying all weekend... yay! I have a CPA exam on Wednesday morning so in all of my procrastinating glory I'm cramming. I can be so organized, have my day designer all filled out and planner for the week, get things done on time, but I always seem to procrastinate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Hope you ladies have a great Saturday!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It depends on how well you know the person and what type of engagement party. I was supposed to go to one tonight too, but I can't make it. Boyfriend's friend, so hopefully they won't be too upset. He got them a gift certificate to a banya (I'm probably spelling that wrong but basically it's a fancy bathhouse.. ). Maybe this couple likes doing things like that or dinners, or even cash. Engagement gifts can be small though, nothing crazy. I think a nice bottle of wine would be great! HTH!!
> 
> I'm studying all weekend... yay! I have a CPA exam on Wednesday morning so in all of my procrastinating glory I'm cramming. I can be so organized, have my day designer all filled out and planner for the week, get things done on time, but I always seem to procrastinate.
> 
> ...


  I don't really know them that well, I can even say not sure I like them (lol) they are my boyfriend's friends too. It's an italian restaurant, not too fancy and not too casual.

   I'll tell him to get a bottle of wine oh well. I really wish I could stay and do homework, but at least I'll be able to do my makeup, i love event makeup xD I miss going all out. my boyfriend asked me to not do something that's gonna make me look like the star of the dinner, since it's not my dinner. B!tch, I do what I want xD

  Good luck on ur exam  U can do this!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Omgggggg just seen a sneak peak of MUG matte lip creams and the color tom boy is to die for!!! I'm saving ally money for thisssssss


  Oh I just saw this @[email protected] omg.. I love her lippie... I can't wait until May!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> May is sooooooo far away!!


  I knowwwwww I wish she wouldn't tease but I'm glad I have something to look forward to


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh I just saw this @[email protected] omg.. I love her lippie... I can't wait until May!


  I know but at least we have something to be super excited about


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know but at least we have something to be super excited about


 Just saw that vid!! That shade is


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I hope you rested and are feeling better today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much ladies. Yes I am feeling better today. Not having the flashbacks like I was. I feel ridiculous for having them but Rob said it's normal - he says the wrecks where nothing happens to you mess with your mind the most.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies! *I'm uninjured but I'm still shook up.* I shut my eyes and I can see it over and over.


  Thank goodness!!!!!  That would leave me shaking in my moto boots for awhile too Crimson!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I don't really know them that well, I can even say not sure I like them (lol) they are my boyfriend's friends too. It's an italian restaurant, not too fancy and not too casual.
> 
> I'll tell him to get a bottle of wine oh well. I really wish I could stay and do homework, but at least I'll be able to do my makeup, i love event makeup xD *I miss going all out. my boyfriend asked me to not do something that's gonna make me look like the star of the dinner, since it's not my dinner. B!tch, I do what I want xD*
> 
> Good luck on ur exam  U can do this!!!!






I have absolutely loved the makeup looks that you've shared with us----all so pretty.  Clearly you have talent & skills----oh and a beautiful canvas (your face) with 
    which to work!  I say work it girl!!!!

    I think you can go small on the gift since you're not close to them.  I agree with Mel, a nice bottle of wine in a pretty gift bag or such would be fine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It depends on how well you know the person and what type of engagement party. I was supposed to go to one tonight too, but I can't make it. Boyfriend's friend, so hopefully they won't be too upset. He got them a gift certificate to a banya (I'm probably spelling that wrong but basically it's a fancy bathhouse.. ). Maybe this couple likes doing things like that or dinners, or even cash. Engagement gifts can be small though, nothing crazy. I think a nice bottle of wine would be great! HTH!!
> 
> I'm studying all weekend... yay! I have a CPA exam on Wednesday morning so in all of my procrastinating glory I'm cramming. I can be so organized, have my day designer all filled out and planner for the week, get things done on time, but I always seem to procrastinate.
> 
> ...






Hi Mel.  Good luck with studying this weekend!!!   I'm sure you'll do just great on your exam.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I have absolutely loved the makeup looks that you've shared with us----all so pretty.  Clearly you have talent & skills----oh and a beautiful canvas (your face) with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    which to work!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I say work it girl!!!![/COLOR]


  Lol!  I agree ~  it's not your fault you'll be the star of the event!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank goodness!!!!!  That would leave me shaking in my moto boots for awhile too Crimson!


  Thank you.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad you were able to have a mega haul!!!!  AWESOME!!!


 
  I'm sooo happy with it!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Photos of yesterday's mega haul (as mentioned)

  With Skincare/perfume and in the boxes:





  Opened, so all of the goodies are visible (aside from skincare/perfume):





  That's the current Nordie's GWP bags for the weekend, Guerlain Meteorites compact Dore, Guerlain Meteorites Blush, Guerlain Maxi Lash in Marine, Kiss Kiss #560 Rosy Silk, Giorgio Armani #23 Corallo, Burberry Eye Colors #309 Aqua Green and #307 Stone Blue, Sephora Collection Eyeliner Strawberry Macaroon, Guerlain Rouge G #64 Gemma.

  With what's enroute from Sephora and Net-a-Porter, I am *done* until February.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photos of yesterday's mega haul (as mentioned)  With Skincare/perfume and in the boxes:
> 
> Opened, so all of the goodies are visible (aside from skincare/perfume):
> 
> That's the current Nordie's GWP bags for the weekend, Guerlain Meteorites compact Dore, Guerlain Meteorites Blush, Guerlain Maxi Lash in Marine, Kiss Kiss #560 Rosy Silk, Giorgio Armani #23 Corallo, Burberry Eye Colors #309 Aqua Green and #307 Stone Blue, Sephora Collection Eyeliner Strawberry Macaroon, Guerlain Rouge G #64 Gemma.  With what's enroute from Sephora and Net-a-Porter, I am *done* until February.


enjoy all your goodies! It is a beautiful haul!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> enjoy all your goodies! It is a beautiful haul!


  Thanks!  

  Oh, I forgot to mention that I pre-ordered 2 of the nail polishes (blue, green) and 2 of the eyeshadow duos (green, plum) while I was at my local Tom Ford counter. However, they're not expected in until February, so I meant it when I said I was done for the month!


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 17, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I just wanted to say I'm jelly I missed all the glasses talk!  I bought a new pair the other day.  Here's a picture:


  I love these! They'd make me happy every time I wore them.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photos of yesterday's mega haul (as mentioned)  With Skincare/perfume and in the boxes:
> 
> Opened, so all of the goodies are visible (aside from skincare/perfume):
> 
> That's the current Nordie's GWP bags for the weekend, Guerlain Meteorites compact Dore, Guerlain Meteorites Blush, Guerlain Maxi Lash in Marine, Kiss Kiss #560 Rosy Silk, Giorgio Armani #23 Corallo, Burberry Eye Colors #309 Aqua Green and #307 Stone Blue, Sephora Collection Eyeliner Strawberry Macaroon, Guerlain Rouge G #64 Gemma.  With what's enroute from Sephora and Net-a-Porter, I am *done* until February.


 Nice Haul!!! Enjoy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@]  Are you enjoying your cozy weekend?  I love the thought of a cozy weekend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks!    Oh, I forgot to mention that I pre-ordered 2 of the nail polishes (blue, green) and 2 of the eyeshadow duos (green, plum) while I was at my local Tom Ford counter. However, they're not expected in until February, so I meant it when I said I was done for the month!


That's lucky! I'm glad you were able to pre-order


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally watched Wednesday's AHS, and I love how they kinda made it an tribute to the film Freaks. The whole season has been reminiscent of it,but this last episode was the closest, especially when they showed what happened to Spencer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watched Wednesday's AHS, and I love how they kinda made it an tribute to the film Freaks. The whole season has been reminiscent of it,but this last episode was the closest, especially when they showed what happened to Spencer.


it is such a good show!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watched Wednesday's AHS, and I love how they kinda made it an tribute to the film Freaks. The whole season has been reminiscent of it,but this last episode was the closest, especially when they showed what happened to Spencer.


  I'm behind! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watched Wednesday's AHS, and I love how they kinda made it an tribute to the film Freaks. The whole season has been reminiscent of it,but this last episode was the closest, especially when they showed what happened to Spencer.


  That episode was AMAZING! I had been disappointed by a couple of earlier episodes, but that one made up for it. I can't wait til I'm able to binge watch the whole season and see if some of those episodes hold up better without a week's wait in between.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

My Warby Parker order got here today!! They were so nice, they apologized for the wait and sent me a $10 credit! Now that's customer service! They just made a loyal customer out of me, because I certainly didn't expect that.

  I love two out of the five frames. Just like the other three. I might post pics later if y'all want to see!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Finally watched Wednesday's AHS, and I love how they kinda made it an tribute to the film Freaks. The whole season has been reminiscent of it,but this last episode was the closest, especially when they showed what happened to Spencer.


 I am so sad its ending. I feel like there are missing pieces that they didnt get a chance to fit in. I need to know more about Dandy and his family.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am so sad its ending. I feel like there are missing pieces that they didnt get a chance to fit in. I need to know more about Dandy and his family.


  I'm guessing that a lot more about Dandy will come out now that he's the owner of the show.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am so sad its ending. I feel like there are missing pieces that they didnt get a chance to fit in. I need to know more about Dandy and his family.


I was telling my sister the other day, the show alone is so good. They could turn this into a full series on its own.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

Last Wednesday's episode wasn't the season finale yet right?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was telling my sister the other day, the show alone is so good. They could turn this into a full series on its own.


 I would so watch it! I wonder what next season will be. They said they will tie it all together. I'm catching little hints of each season in this one.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Spoiler: AHS Episode 12 Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that a lot more about Dandy will come out now that he's the owner of the show.


 Theres only one episode left thats going to be hard to do with so many characters to tie things up.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm finally back in London and I opened my packages:








  And from today:




  And I just ordered Guerlain Sun Celebration 50% off and the Baby glow


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! Nice haul!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies :bouquet:   I'm finally back in London and I opened my packages:
> 
> :yahoo:   And from today:
> 
> And I just ordered Guerlain Sun Celebration 50% off and the Baby glow


Awesome haul


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

I am returning Sad Girl. Its looks horrible on me and there is something about the formula that makes it look like it was applied by my 3 year old. Im so bummed!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Theres only one episode left thats going to be hard to do with so many characters to tie things up.


Right. So many questions I have  they better be answered lol   





SassyWonder said:


> I would so watch it! I wonder what next season will be. They said they will tie it all together. I'm catching little hints of each season in this one.


 I really like how they tied it in so far.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right. So many questions I have  they better be answered lol  I really like how they tied it in so far.


 Yes! Like how they skimmed ovee Dandy's parents being cousins!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes! Like how they skimmed ovee Dandy's parents being cousins!


  I remember when they mentioned...it and I was all "hey now hey now, do not just pass that by like it was nothing" 
  But I guess in those times, it was the normal thing to do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

What's everyone up to?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> What's everyone up to?


  Hey Mandy!  It's movie night at my house.  The kids picked Godzilla to watch.  How about you?  What are you and hubby up to?


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> What's everyone up to?


  I'm watching the Whitney Houston movie in my pjs eating cereal lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm watching the Whitney Houston movie in my pjs eating cereal lol


I'm going to watch that tonight! Any good so far?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Mandy!  It's movie night at my house.  The kids picked Godzilla to watch.  How about you?  What are you and hubby up to?





blondie929 said:


> I'm watching the Whitney Houston movie in my pjs eating cereal lol


  Nice! Just watching some Netflix with the hubby. I think we might try to catch up on AHS soon!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to watch that tonight! Any good so far?


  It's okay I'm an hour in and since there's only and hour left I'm wondering how they are gonna squeeze all the juiciness into that hour lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice! Just watching some Netflix with the hubby. I think we might try to catch up on AHS soon!


  I'm gonna wait for freakshow to come out on netflix even though I know it won't happen for a while lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 17, 2015)

My order from Barney's came today. I immediately did my makeup and put on NARS Dominque. It looks fab! (I posted pics in the NARS lipstick thread).


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Nice! Just watching some Netflix with the hubby. I think we might try to catch up on AHS soon!


  Sounds like a good night!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm gonna wait for freakshow to come out on netflix even though I know it won't happen for a while lol


  I'm maybe a couple episodes behind. I'm not exactly sure how many, but shouldn't be more than a couple. I do love being able to watch a season straight through on Netflix. That's how I watched the first three seasons.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Sounds like a good night!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm maybe a couple episodes behind. I'm not exactly sure how many, but shouldn't be more than a couple. I do love being able to watch a season straight through on Netflix. That's how I watched the first three seasons.


  Me too! That's how I started watching the show I wanted to know what all the fuss is about and I fell in love my favorite so far is asylum I haven't see any of freakshow but so far asylum is my fave


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Me too! That's how I started watching the show I wanted to know what all the fuss is about and I fell in love my favorite so far is asylum I haven't see any of freakshow but so far asylum is my fave


 Asylum is my fave too!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Asylum is my fave too!!!


  It may be because I just recently watched it, but I really love Coven. I think it's mostly because I love Fiona Goode and Marie Laveau's characters. Jessica Lange and Angela Bassett killed it.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Youve got a loooong wait haha. Coven has just recently got on Netflix.    It may be because I just recently watched it, but I really love Coven. I think it's mostly because I love Fiona Goode and Marie Laveau's characters. Jessica Lange and Angela Bassett killed it.


  I know I waited a whole for coven too but I like binge watching so I can wait right now I have 3 more seasons of Gilmore girls to watch lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> It's okay I'm an hour in and since there's only and hour left I'm wondering how they are gonna squeeze all the juiciness into that hour lol


Lol they probably can't.  She had an interesting life, filled with drama.    





blondie929 said:


> I'm gonna wait for freakshow to come out on netflix even though I know it won't happen for a while lol


Freakshow is so worth watching again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

With my left over Gift cards total came to $2


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they probably can't.  She had an interesting life, filled with drama. Freakshow is so worth watching again.


  20 min left and I think it's okay I was expecting more drama but hopefully these last 20 min are mind blowing lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With my left over Gift cards total came to $2


  I hate the formula on these


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I hate the formula on these


Too creamy?     





blondie929 said:


> 20 min left and I think it's okay I was expecting more drama but hopefully these last 20 min are mind blowing lol


Lol I hope. I was very much looking forward to it lol


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Too creamy?  Lol I hope. I was very much looking forward to it lol


  The one I have is very creamy but also very greasy feeling and goes on patchy and settles in my lip lines like crazy!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2015)

We love Netflix!

  Justified starts Tuesday!!! on Amazon

  We LOVED Seinfeld's Comedians in cars getting coffee!!! Funny


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 17, 2015)

If it wasn't how I spent the last few weeks pretty much on endless loop, I'd be so satisfied. Nothing better in general than snuggling in and clearing out the DVR.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

The best part of this Whitney movie is honestly the end


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> The one I have is very creamy but also very greasy feeling and goes on patchy and settles in my lip lines like crazy!


 well that upsets me   





blondie929 said:


> The best part of this Whitney movie is honestly the end


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> We love Netflix!  Justified starts Tuesday!!! on Amazon  We LOVED Seinfeld's Comedians in cars getting coffee!!! Funny


Netflix is my bff lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Netflix is my bff lol


  Same!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> well that upsets me :lmao:


  I hope you love them but I hate them and I know people have mixed reviews about them some love me some hate em maybe it's just the color I have which is nypmh it's a light pink Barbie color


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Same! :haha: :frenz:


:frenz: How are you tonight elegant 


blondie929 said:


> I hope you love them but I hate them and I know people have mixed reviews about them some love me some hate em maybe it's just the color I have which is nypmh it's a light pink Barbie color


This will be ny first time trying them. I hope I love them too. I completely agree, so many mixed reviews. Maybe it is just the light colors, that are a little waxy. Maybe a batch issue?


----------



## jenise (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With my left over Gift cards total came to $2


 Need!! I love the formula, I only have goddess


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a date tonight! She's coming over to hang out and watch Netflix. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have a date tonight! She's coming over to hang out and watch Netflix. Wish me luck!


You don't need luck, you are an amazing lady.   





jenise said:


> Need!! I love the formula, I only have goddess


 the deal alone sold me on it


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gerard cosmetics is having a 48 hour sale thinking about picking up buttercup lipstick and butter cream lip gloss but I really don't need anymore stuff


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Gerard cosmetics is having a 48 hour sale thinking about picking up buttercup lipstick and butter cream lip gloss but I really don't need anymore stuff


Gerard Cosmetics is the cheapest lipstick ever. They feel hella cheap and not like all those YouTubers say it is.....however, buttercup is my ultimate nudey pink lipstick. The color is gorgeous.  The scent of them stinks!! They are tossed in a bubble mailer envelope, they don't come in a box, just a bare lipstick tube.  Don't buy unless you get an amazing deal.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I don't think there's a major attraction going on, but she'd be a good friend. Still, we had a nice time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Don't buy unless you get an amazing deal.


  use the code _*thankyou*_ for 50% off


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Photos of yesterday's mega haul (as mentioned)
> 
> With Skincare/perfume and in the boxes:
> 
> ...


   REALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I love the thought of a cozy weekend


    Absolutely WD, thanks.  I hope you're having a great weekend too.  It's just nice to slow down after all of the 
  holiday hustle & bustle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Great haul!!!   I think You'll love Sun Celebration & Baby Glow!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm watching the Whitney Houston movie in my pjs eating cereal lol


   I couldn't bring myself to watch it the movie, but I did watch the excerpts from her appearances & concerts that Clive Davis hosted.  Such a sad ending to what could 
  have and should have been an amazing journey.  What did you think of the movie?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My order from Barney's came today. I immediately did my makeup and put on NARS Dominque. It looks fab! (I posted pics in the NARS lipstick thread).


  Enjoy Pandy---I still haven't worn mine----so much lipstick, so little time, and only two lips




 A few more statement necklaces and such that I had ordered came on Saturday along with two more blanket scarves from Zara.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What did you think of it Dolly?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That sounds nice Mandy----a little snuggling & movies!!!  Hope you're feeling well.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I think you'd need more than a couple of hours to cover all of that drama!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Enjoy Pandy---I still haven't worn mine----so much lipstick, so little time, and only two lips[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF] A few more statement necklaces and such that I had ordered came on Saturday along with two more blanket scarves from Zara.[/COLOR]


Sadly I didn't get a chance to catch it. But I'm sure it'll be on later.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am returning Sad Girl. Its looks horrible on me and there is something about the formula that makes it look like it was applied by my 3 year old. Im so bummed!


  I had such high hopes for Sad Girl too. I don't like it. I am not crazy about the slight shimmer too. Vintage, on the other hand, I like. Did you get Vintage?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gerard Cosmetics is the cheapest lipstick ever. They feel hella cheap and not like all those YouTubers say it is.....however, buttercup is my ultimate nudey pink lipstick. The color is gorgeous.  The scent of them stinks!! They are tossed in a bubble mailer envelope, they don't come in a box, just a bare lipstick tube.  Don't buy unless you get an amazing deal.


  Hey Dolly. I thought I told you all of this when you asked my about Cherry Cordial. I thought I said I would not waste my money, the color is not unique and the color doesn't wear well over time, no box... Etc. cheap, cheap.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My order from Barney's came today. I immediately did my makeup and put on NARS Dominque. It looks fab! (I posted pics in the NARS lipstick thread).


  I am glad you liked Dominique. 





blondie929 said:


> Gerard cosmetics is having a 48 hour sale thinking about picking up buttercup lipstick and butter cream lip gloss but I really don't need anymore stuff


  Sometimes I feel they just want to give their stuff away. If their lipsticks were worth it they would not constantly discount them. 





pandorablack said:


> I have a date tonight! She's coming over to hang out and watch Netflix. Wish me luck!


  I hope you guys had a great time.   





blondie929 said:


> The one I have is very creamy but also very greasy feeling and goes on patchy and settles in my lip lines like crazy!


  Awww shucks. I'm making a u-turn. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey Dolly. I thought I told you all of this when you asked my about Cherry Cordial. I thought I said I would not waste my money, the color is not unique and the color doesn't wear well over time, no box... Etc. cheap, cheap.


Girl you did and I should have listened.  I ended up ordering on BF and you were right. Ain't nothing special about them.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gerard Cosmetics is the cheapest lipstick ever. They feel hella cheap and not like all those YouTubers say it is.....however, buttercup is my ultimate nudey pink lipstick. The color is gorgeous.  The scent of them stinks!! They are tossed in a bubble mailer envelope, they don't come in a box, just a bare lipstick tube.  Don't buy unless you get an amazing deal.


  I would never buy one of their lipsticks at full price, either. I have quite a few problems with with them and they are just not worth what they sell them for at full price. Like you, I do really like the color of Buttercup, though. For gloss lovers, especially people who love opaque glosses, they are great. Seriously some of the best glosses I have ever bought. Their lipstick game needs some work, though. Most of them feel pretty dry and tug at the lips (Buttercup is the creamiest I have, though). I find that some of the shades wear off unevenly. Also, when applying, the lipstick actually starts sliding back down into the bullet. I checked and every single one I have did this.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 18, 2015)

It's a good thing it's a long weekend.... poked my head out to get a package from Amazon this morning (love, love, LOVE Sunday deliveries!), saw just how cold and rainy it was, reconsidered my plans to run errands, made some coffee, and went back to bed.

  Lazy weekends are awesome.

  I can't wait for the rest of my hauls to get here tomorrow and Tuesday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's a good thing it's a long weekend.... poked my head out to get a package from Amazon this morning (love, love, LOVE Sunday deliveries!), saw just how cold and rainy it was, reconsidered my plans to run errands, made some coffee, and went back to bed.  Lazy weekends are awesome.  I can't wait for the rest of my hauls to get here tomorrow and Tuesday!


Please post pics! Enjoy your lazy weekend


----------



## mel33t (Jan 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's a good thing it's a long weekend.... poked my head out to get a package from Amazon this morning (love, love, LOVE Sunday deliveries!), saw just how cold and rainy it was, reconsidered my plans to run errands, made some coffee, and went back to bed.
> 
> Lazy weekends are awesome.
> 
> I can't wait for the rest of my hauls to get here tomorrow and Tuesday!


  It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a great weekend!! 

  Who's working on Monday? This kid is!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that's too bad Sassy![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Relaxing, relaxing and more relaxing-----I love a lazy, cozy weekend w/no obligations.  How about you Mandy?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] That sounds like fun!!!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I couldn't bring myself to watch it the movie, but I did watch the excerpts from her appearances & concerts that Clive Davis hosted.  Such a sad ending to what could[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  have and should have been [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]an [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]amazing journey.  What did you think of the movie?[/COLOR]


  In my opinion the best part of the movie was the last 15 min. I feel like if your gonna do a movie about someone who's had a beautiful but tough life you gotta show me all that drama because I know most people watched the movie to see all the juicy drama and to be honest there wasn't really much of it so it was a nice movie and I feel the characters did a great job but in my opinion they could have done better


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly, Mandy and who ever else owns buttercup do you think it's worth getting at the %50 off discount ?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I work the night shift if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 18, 2015)

Good Morningg!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ugh,I'm sorry!

  Both on the ice and the Monday working.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 18, 2015)

To reward myself for my significant unintentional weight loss, I've decided to focus my efforts on tracking down my highly-elusive unicorn, which was only released in Canada, parts of eastern Europe, and Singapore (to my knowledge). After months of searching, I still can't find a way to get it shipped to the US. Grr. It's a permanent item on counters, too!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads. hboy:   Have a great weekend!!   Who's working on Monday? This kid is!!!


 Me Mel :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 18, 2015)

Went to the mall yest and did lots of damage at Zara!! Lovee their sales :cheer:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's a good thing it's a long weekend.... poked my head out to get a package from Amazon this morning (love, love, LOVE Sunday deliveries!), saw just how cold and rainy it was, reconsidered my plans to run errands, made some coffee, and went back to bed.  Lazy weekends are awesome.  I can't wait for the rest of my hauls to get here tomorrow and Tuesday!


  Hurray for Sunday deliveries & lazy days!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Went to the mall yest and did lots of damage at Zara!! Lovee their sales :cheer:


  What did you get V!  Love clothing hauls!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me Mel :frenz:


  Me 3


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> To reward myself for my significant unintentional weight loss, I've decided to focus my efforts on tracking down my highly-elusive unicorn, which was only released in Canada, parts of eastern Europe, and Singapore (to my knowledge). After months of searching, I still can't find a way to get it shipped to the US. Grr. It's a permanent item on counters, too!


  Maybe try making a custom purchase request in the clearance bin and see if any of the Canadian specktrettes would help you out?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> What did you get V!  Love clothing hauls!


 Few tops, a coat, 2 boots and a handbag!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads. hboy:   Have a great weekend!!   Who's working on Monday? This kid is!!!


  It was icy here too Mel... We got a call from the town telling us not to go on the road  until after 11am.  I'm working too


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've gotten sick unfortunately, and needed cough syrup. Mom picked up some cough syrup on the way home from church... orange flavored!!! Who thought orange flavored cough syrup was a good idea??? it's disgusting!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

Ugh....my feet!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> What's everyone up to?


Taking a lunch!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Few tops, a coat, 2 boots and a handbag!!


  Yay!!! Nice haul!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm gonna wait for freakshow to come out on netflix even though I know it won't happen for a while lol


It'll probably be October or so.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> We love Netflix!  Justified starts Tuesday!!! on Amazon  We LOVED Seinfeld's Comedians in cars getting coffee!!! Funny


I love Justified! Need to play major catch up on it though


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have a date tonight! She's coming over to hang out and watch Netflix. Wish me luck!


How'd the date go?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good Morningg!!!


Howdy V!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy V!


  Hi Buddy!! Howdy!! Tiring day?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy V!


  How's work treating you Naomi?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Dolly, Mandy and who ever else owns buttercup do you think it's worth getting at the %50 off discount ?


Yes.    





Vineetha said:


> Went to the mall yest and did lots of damage at Zara!! Lovee their sales :cheer:


ompom: Awesome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh....my feet!


 rest as soon as you get home


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes.  ompom: Awesome


  I don't know .. I've seen a few pictures online of buttercup and it looks different than in the tube to me


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I don't know .. I've seen a few pictures online of buttercup and it looks different than in the tube to me


  I posted a lip swatch of Buttercup on here somewhere. I also posted some comparisons.  *edit* The pics are on page 433 of this thread.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I don't know .. I've seen a few pictures online of buttercup and it looks different than in the tube to me


  One me it is a nudey pink..., it isn't as pigmented as pics show.
  If you build it up, it can kinda turn milky looking.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> One me it is a nudey pink..., it isn't as pigmented as pics show. If you build it up, it can kinda turn milky looking.


  Yeah I'm not gonna get it .. I have enough lipstick lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Yeah I'm not gonna get it .. I have enough lipstick lol


  Lol your money is better spent somewhere else and on something you'll love


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol your money is better spent somewhere else and on something you'll love


  I agree last year I would shop for makeup on a weekly basis so I've accumulated so much stuff and I have no room for anymore so now I try and only buy stuff I really want or limited edition items and this lipstick is something I can deff live with out


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I agree last year I would shop for makeup on a weekly basis so I've accumulated so much stuff and I have no room for anymore so now I try and only buy stuff I really want or limited edition items and this lipstick is something I can deff live with out


  I feel you on all of that. I am trying to stop my impulse buys.
  If I have money and something that is always out of stock  and I've wanted for a long time....happens to be there, then I pick it up. 
  I can't believe it.....but I may skip Cinderella


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel you on all of that. I am trying to stop my impulse buys. If I have money and something that is always out of stock  and I've wanted for a long time....happens to be there, then I pick it up.  I can't believe it.....but I may skip Cinderella :shock:


  Yeah me too! I don't care much about packaging but nothing looks good to me


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about selling several sof my lipsticks on the CB. I've only bought through PayPal, never sold. Is there anything I need to know? Does your bank account have to be connected to your PayPal?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love Justified! Need to play major catch up on it though


  Awesome! Yep, we played catch up a little bit the other night. I'm hoping the new ones don't disappoint because I LOVE that show.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking about selling several sof my lipsticks on the CB. I've only bought through PayPal, never sold. Is there anything I need to know? Does your bank account have to be connected to your PayPal?


It doesn't have to unless you want to transfer it to your bank account.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry I missed your post last night, we were watching a movie. Maze Runner - it was good.

  How are you doing these days?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've gotten sick unfortunately, and needed cough syrup. Mom picked up some cough syrup on the way home from church... orange flavored!!! Who thought orange flavored cough syrup was a good idea??? it's disgusting!


  Hi Crimson. I hope you get better soon.   





NaomiH said:


> Ugh....my feet!


  No one told you to wear your six inch heels to work. Lol. 





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking about selling several sof my lipsticks on the CB. I've only bought through PayPal, never sold. Is there anything I need to know? Does your bank account have to be connected to your PayPal?


  :stars:  Yay! Always looking for a good sale. Is TTT on the chopping block?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

So, Friday I bought 216 rolls of toilet paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the teambuyitall thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I like to buy those mega packs because I hate buying tp all the time.
  Unfortunately, I bought them at Walmart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 What is up with the people that shop at Walmart! And why do they shop there in their pajama pants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Everyone was coughing & no one put their hand over their mouth or coughed into their arm. Geesh!!! We have a flu & measles epidemic going around right now...so yeah, why would they be courteous & not go out & spread their sickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  end


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey, she was hoping for a bonus


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Dolly!    Sorry I missed your post last night, we were watching a movie. Maze Runner - it was good.  How are you doing these days?


That's alright elegant! These days, I'm busy. How are you?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hey, she was hoping for a bonus :haha:


  I hope she got one then.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope she got one then.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


  Me too. I feel like I have so much on my plate lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am chillin tonight...pouring my Merlot in 20!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Me too. I feel like I have so much on my plate lately :nuts:   I am chillin tonight...pouring my Merlot in 20!:lol:


The plate is definitely full :sigh:  Lucky girl and I hope you can relax with your vino. I am hoping to relax in a little while too.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


  It looks beautiful.   by the way.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hi Buddy!! Howdy!! Tiring day?? :hug:  Take care!!





charismafulltv said:


> How's work treating you Naomi?


It's  going well so far! Keeps me running around and busy.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks beautiful.   by the way.


  Aw thank you! On both accounts! My birthday is actually Tuesday. It will be my *first* of many 29th birthdays  haha


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome! Yep, we played catch up a little bit the other night. I'm hoping the new ones don't disappoint because I LOVE that show.


I hope not too, especially with it being the last season!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Dolly!    Sorry I missed your post last night, we were watching a movie. Maze Runner - it was good.  How are you doing these days?


  Elegant -  we saw that move.  It was really good.  I bought the book series for my son over the summer


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Crimson. I hope you get better soon.  No one told you to wear your six inch heels to work. Lol.  :stars:  Yay! Always looking for a good sale. Is TTT on the chopping block?





elegant-one said:


> Hey, she was hoping for a bonus :haha:


I think my legs would fall off in like 10 minutes if I did that. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Dolly!    Sorry I missed your post last night, we were watching a movie. Maze Runner - it was good.  How are you doing these days?


I just watched Maze Runner yesterday with my nieces,we really liked it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


 Love the eye look and hope you've been well.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Love the eye look and hope you've been well.


  Aw thank you!! I've been well. Super duper busy. How have you been?   I Love Specktra... I can  post a glitter eye look I randomly did at 7pm on a Sunday in yoga pants with nowhere to go without being judged... Haha.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think my legs would fall off in like 10 minutes if I did that. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


  Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  That is a beautiful eye look. You did an amazing job!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Elegant - we saw that move. It was really good. I bought the book series for my son over the summer


  I bet he really liked it. It was really good & entertaining.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just watched Maze Runner yesterday with my nieces,we really liked it.


  Cool!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


You're ALWAYS such  a doll! I love yoga pants btw

  Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a beautiful eye look. You did an amazing job!


 You're too sweet! How are you doing? And the family? Hope everything is going well!   





elegant-one said:


> You're ALWAYS such  a doll! I love yoga pants btw  Happy Happy Birthday!


 Aw thank you!! And I think any girl who says they don't like yoga pants is a liar haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It doesn't have to unless you want to transfer it to your bank account.


  I do, so I guess I will have to. Oh well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Aw thank you!! And I think any girl who says they don't like yoga pants is a liar haha


  The family is almost better. But we are good love, thank you for asking.
  How are you and yours?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Dolly!    Sorry I missed your post last night, we were watching a movie. Maze Runner - it was good.  How are you doing these days?


  I saw that movie on the plane just too kill time. And I was surprised that it is actually good.  





IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I seem to have dropped off the face of the specktra planet. What's everyone up to tonight? I had birthday dinner with the family and now I'm playing with my electric palette and my new lit glitters and my newish DSLR that I am *in love* with. But yeah. Here's a random look that I currently have on one eye haha the other eye is a black and teal smokey eye with peacock glitter but it's giving me fits.


 Your eye makeup compliments your eye color.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The family is almost better. But we are good love, thank you for asking. How are you and yours?


 Glad you guys are well (almost!)  we are good. Saw the whole fam today for the dinner which was nice. Now just being lazy


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I saw that movie on the plane just too kill time. And I was surprised that it is actually good.  Your eye makeup compliments your eye color.


  Thank you  I love wearing purples. I think they look good on so many skin tones and eye colors.   Eta I just realized we are both from Iowa!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Glad you guys are well (almost!)  we are good. Saw the whole fam today for the dinner which was nice. Now just being lazy


I bet that was nice. I love being lazy, though I don't get to do ot often. You know what I like, laying n bed without a care in the world lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wish I had TTT! No, probably my back up of Styled in Sepia, Watch Me Simmer, *VG Nicki 1*, VGR1... probably a few more, but those are going for sure, I need to comb through my stash and purge, baby, purge! LOL   I do, so I guess I will have to. Oh well.


 Ooooo, I'll definitely scoop that up if you sell it. I missed out on it while it was around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sadly I didn't get a chance to catch it. But I'm sure it'll be on later.


   You're correct---I'm sur you'll catch it on some other time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It's gross here too ... and apparently there's ice all over the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I got some blanket scarves from Zara---I shopped online and they shipped to me really fast!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're correct---I'm sur you'll catch it on some other time.[/COLOR]:sigh:


I'm sure it'll be on soon   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I missed this---nice haul Dolly!!![/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Totally gross day---so glad we didn't have to go anywhere.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope it's not too busy.  How studying go this weekend?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]It seems that left that out totally & intentionally---seems like I didn't miss much.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Hope it's not too busy Vee!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I got some blanket scarves from Zara---I shopped online and they shipped to me really fast![/COLOR]


Thanks meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So, Friday I bought 216 rolls of toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Me too Sis---I get teased about it all the time but at least I'm not the one running out of things and running to the store every other day




  I've only been to Walmart one time---we were traveling and blew a tire----git a new one & was on our way.  Wr don't have one near by.  I stock pile our paper 
 goods from Costco or BJ's.




So those pics circulating as allegedly being Walmart shoppers are real


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love those township alerts.  I hate, hate, hate winter!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You sound like my hubs about the cough syrup!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you feel better soon![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh they must have you running Naomi-[/COLOR]:yaay:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I love your Avi Mandy[/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Me too Sis---I get teased about it all the time but at least I'm not the one running out of things and running to the store every other day[/COLOR]:wiggle:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I've only been to Walmart one time---we were traveling and blew a tire----git a new one & was on our way.  Wr don't have one near by.  I stock pile our paper [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] goods from Costco or BJ's.[/COLOR]  :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]So those pics circulating as allegedly being Walmart shoppers are real[/COLOR]:shock:


  Thank you, Sweetheart.   My husband actually did my makeup for me in that pic. He did an awesome job.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Eta I just realized we are both from Iowa!


   Next week happens to be purple e/s week in the theme makeup thread.  I don't mind purple on my eyes---lips NOT so much!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My husband actually did my makeup for me in that pic. He did an awesome job.


    Wow---he sure did!!!  Totally impressed!!!  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

A gift from my sister


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A gift from my sister


  How sweet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How sweet!


she's a sweet sister. I'm glad we are close. Idk what I'd do without her


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A gift from my sister


  You have a sweet sister.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>






Oh how nice Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh how nice Dolly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She says it is a token of her affection for me, because I keep her in the loop on makeup news lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She says it is a token of her affection for me, because I keep her in the loop on makeup news lol


  Sisters are THE best. I love mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She says it is a token of her affection for me, because I keep her in the loop on makeup news lol






  That's just too sweet Dolly!!!!!  I have two sisters---I just wish they lived closer.  One is into makeup almost to the extent that I am and the other wears it occasionally.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I Love Specktra... I can post a glitter eye look I randomly did at 7pm on a Sunday in yoga pants with nowhere to go without being judged... Haha.


  I do that stuff all the time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sisters are THE best. I love mine.


I bet you two get along great 


Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]  That's just too sweet Dolly!!!!!  I have two sisters---I just wish they lived closer.  One is into makeup almost to the extent that I am and the other wears it occasionally.[/COLOR]


Are you close to them? Even though they live away.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thank you  I love wearing purples. I think they look good on so many skin tones and eye colors.   Eta I just realized we are both from Iowa!


 Yay! Fellow Iowan!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A gift from my sister


  Aww, sweet!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's just too sweet Dolly!!!!!  I have two sisters---I just wish they lived closer.  One is into makeup almost to the extent that I am and the other wears it occasionally.


  I have two sisters as well but they're not into makeup that much. They work with the basics lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Aw thank you! On both accounts! My birthday is actually Tuesday. It will be my *first* of many 29th birthdays  haha


  Happy Birthday! Early, I know, but still. My birthday is Tuesday, too and I've been 30 for a couple of years now. :haha:


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday! Early, I know, but still. My birthday is Tuesday, too and I've been 30 for a couple of years now.


  Really? You don't look a day over 26/27!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty----loving your wings!!!
> 
> The work day goes faster when you're busy!!!
> 
> ...


  THANK YOU   I do my wings with KVD Tattoo liner.  I love that brush tip.  It makes wings SO easy, it works well with glitter/pigments, and it doesn't fray like the Stila Stay All Day Liner.  Love it!  I don't think I've ever been to the theme makeup thread.  Specktra is tooooooooo big


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I do that stuff all the time!
> That's why I love Specktra   I wanted to play with my Lit Glitters because I hadn't had a chance to yet.  They are SO GOOD.  Seriously.  Didn't fall out with the Liquid Base and didn't irritate my eyes at all.  Amaze-balls.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shontay07108*
> ...


  Thank you!! I'm celebrating my birthday all week so no problem ... not early at all


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Really? You don't look a day over 26/27!


  Thanks, Shars!  :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Shars!  :kiss:


  Happy birthday Shontay!!! And stay 30 forever and enjoy everyday of it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy birthday Shontay!!! And stay 30 forever and enjoy everyday of it!


  Thanks so much.   I celebrate my birthday all month. I was looking for new makeup to buy, but there's nothing I really want. I've been buying shoes & bags like crazy.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 19, 2015)

Birthday Twin =]


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> That's why I love Specktra   I wanted to play with my Lit Glitters because I hadn't had a chance to yet.  They are SO GOOD.  Seriously.  Didn't fall out with the Liquid Base and didn't irritate my eyes at all.  Amaze-balls.
> 
> Thank you!! I'm celebrating my birthday all week so no problem ... not early at all


  I don't even wear glitter that often, but now I'm tempted to order!


  So I called ABH's CS this morning about my missing package. She told me to call back on Wednesday to request a refund or reshipment since they typically 1. wait for the package to land or 2. wait 10 business days to call it a lost cause. I think I'm going to go with refund and put it in my "I'm eyeing Guerlain bronzers" fund.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I don't even wear glitter that often, but now I'm tempted to order!   So I called ABH's CS this morning about my missing package. She told me to call back on Wednesday to request a refund or reshipment since they typically 1. wait for the package to land or 2. wait 10 business days to call it a lost cause. I think I'm going to go with refund and put it in my "I'm eyeing Guerlain bronzers" fund. :sigh:


  PG ~  that stinks--/ yes good idea on the Guerlain bronzers!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon everyone
  I've only been lurking this past weekend, I was so busy.

  I went to an engagement party and I dressed up and stuff, and everyone else was not so dressed up? Definitely weird since it was a really nice restaurant. So my bf and I were the most dressed up there haha.. awkward... 
  I got tons of compliments on my makeup so it wasn't a total waste!

  How was everyone's weekend?
  I have so much school work for this week, I would say oh thank goodness it's just one more week of this winter semester, but spring semester starts right after lol.

  I am looking into a DSLR, and I am so nervous on which one to choose.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I celebrate my birthday all month. I was looking for new makeup to buy, but there's nothing I really want. I've been buying shoes & bags like crazy.


  happy bday!!! 







  @iamakeupaddict which camera did u end up buying? I forgot! 
  U bought one with the Target deal on black friday, or was it best buy?

  Ur eyelook is gorg! love it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone
> I've only been lurking this past weekend, I was so busy.
> 
> *I went to an engagement party and I dressed up and stuff, and everyone else was not so dressed up? Definitely weird since it was a really nice restaurant. So my bf and I were the most dressed up there haha.. awkward... *
> ...


  It seems like people don't like getting dressed up anymore. I remember when I was a kid, no one walked into my church in less than their best clothes. Now there are quite a few who come in wearing jeans and t-shirts. Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of those who is like "they shouldn't be coming in like that!"  I just wonder what has caused such a change in a matter of maybe ten years.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Haha thank you!
> 
> 
> How nice of her! You are going to love that.
> ...


  Yea but I mean I was wearing a simple black dress, and my boyfriend had a blue button up shirt and dress up pants, and that was "dressed up" for that party.
  O-o
  Even the dad of the bride was wearing jeans... wth...
  I guess u are right, so sad bc I was really looking forward to the formal dinner and nope hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone I've only been lurking this past weekend, I was so busy.  I went to an engagement party and I dressed up and stuff, and everyone else was not so dressed up? Definitely weird since it was a really nice restaurant. So my bf and I were the most dressed up there haha.. awkward...  I got tons of compliments on my makeup so it wasn't a total waste!  How was everyone's weekend? I have so much school work for this week, I would say oh thank goodness it's just one more week of this winter semester, but spring semester starts right after lol.  I am looking into a DSLR, and I am so nervous on which one to choose. :cheer:


my weekend was busy. Some families aren't the dressing up type lol Girl your makeup is gorgeous. I see why you received a ton of compliments.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


  I don't know if Pink Cult is still available there, but if it is, get that. I'm NW10/NW13 depending on the day and it's perfect. If you want a mineralize, Petal Power is nice, but they are more expensive. Those are the only two MAC blushes I have though lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Girl your makeup is gorgeous. I see why you received a ton of compliments.


  U are so cute Dolly, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They just usually give us the impression that they are so fancy, that's why we were confused lol.
  Oh well xD


----------



## VelvetLips (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I don't know if Pink Cult is still available there, but if it is, get that. I'm NW10/NW13 depending on the day and it's perfect. If you want a mineralize, Petal Power is nice, but they are more expensive. Those are the only two MAC blushes I have though lol


Sounds great  Going to test them out if I can find them. Im just always overwhelmed with the choices


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


I love MAC blushes, maybe blushbaby for a first one.     





v0ltagekid said:


> U are so cute Dolly, thank you!    They just usually give us the impression that they are so fancy, that's why we were confused lol. Oh well xD


:lol: oh I see. I would have been confused too lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea but I mean I was wearing a simple black dress, and my boyfriend had a blue button up shirt and dress up pants, and that was "dressed up" for that party.
> O-o
> Even the dad of the bride was wearing jeans... wth...
> I guess u are right, so sad bc I was really looking forward to the formal dinner and nope hahaha


  Whenever we go to a nice restaurant, we dress up like you did, even if it isn't an occasion. At the absolute least, I wear dressy jeans and a nice top. I think it's just becoming a cultural thing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Sounds great  Going to test them out if I can find them. Im just always overwhelmed with the choices


I totally understand, I would be too! I am never sure of what will look good on me.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


  I love MAC blushes. It really depends on the season which blush is my favorite, but right now I'm loving Warm Soul and Gentle. Gingerly and Mocha are winter favorites too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation for the first time yesterday (late to the game on that one). I wasn't completely sold on it at first but it has worn so well today, so I'm definitely pleased with the lasting power so far.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy Monday!!   I can't wait until Wednesday. I'm going to take my test in the morning and then treat myself to a wawa sub and watch The Departed in my yoga pants at home. And maybe a LOTR movie.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bought the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation for the first time yesterday (late to the game on that one). I wasn't completely sold on it at first but it has worn so well today, so I'm definitely pleased with the lasting power so far.


I have been wanting to try that but Estee Lauder counters make me nervous for some reason lol. I'm glad it's working for you! What shade did you get?


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bought the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation for the first time yesterday (late to the game on that one). I wasn't completely sold on it at first but it has worn so well today, so I'm definitely pleased with the lasting power so far.


 I've been loving it mixed with my armani luminous silk :since I'm on the dryer side- lasts forever!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I bought the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation for the first time yesterday (late to the game on that one). I wasn't completely sold on it at first but it has worn so well today, so I'm definitely pleased with the lasting power so far.


  Wear time is a huge factor for me too! Does it emphasize dryness?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I can't wait until Wednesday. I'm going to take my test in the morning and then treat myself to a wawa sub and watch The Departed in my yoga pants at home. And maybe a LOTR movie.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday!!   I can't wait until Wednesday. I'm going to take my test in the morning and then treat myself to a wawa sub and watch The Departed in my yoga pants at home. And maybe a LOTR movie.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


  I've only had two... Melba and Stubborn (which is a pro longwear). Stubborn is very pigmented. If you don't like strong blushes, it might not be for you. However, I think it gives a pretty Snow White effect against porcelain skin. Melba is a nice go-to neutral shade but if you prefer a pinky blush over peachy brown shades, it might not be for you, either.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Wear time is a huge factor for me too! Does it emphasize dryness?


For me it does.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, Monday.    Yoga pants are the greatest. I need to find mine...  My dad has been really sick since Thanksgiving. Off and on, when he'd feel better he'd insist he was fine, we begged him to go to the dr. He finally got bad off a couple days ago and he went to the Dr today and got a chest x-ray. I haven't heard anything since they went in but they are on the way home and supposed to call me when they get there. I really hope it's nothing bad.


I hope he's ok. :hug: all the best to your dad.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, Monday.    Yoga pants are the greatest. I need to find mine...  My dad has been really sick since Thanksgiving. Off and on, when he'd feel better he'd insist he was fine, we begged him to go to the dr. He finally got bad off a couple days ago and he went to the Dr today and got a chest x-ray. I haven't heard anything since they went in but they are on the way home and supposed to call me when they get there. I really hope it's nothing bad.


  Hope he's okay Crimson


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hope he's okay Crimson


  Thanks ladies <3


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Monday   The Departed is such a good movie. I hope you have an amazing day Wednesday as well.


  I love Scorcese (spelling?). And anything about the mob and crooked cops I love :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I love Scorcese (spelling?). And anything about the mob and crooked cops I love :sigh:


aaah me too. Then you throw Irish in there and I'm all over it lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Wear time is a huge factor for me too! Does it emphasize dryness?


  I would definitely say that if you have significant dry patches that it might. My skin doesn't have any right now (knock on wood), so it hasn't. I tried it with a beauty blender yesterday because I was afraid it might show off dryness if I used it with a brush but I used it with my Sigma F80 and it still looks good. It does feel a bit drying on the face compared to my Nars Sheer Glow or Laura Mercier Silk Creme, obviously. I have combo skin. I would say it's great on oily or normal skin. People with really dry or dehydrated skin might not like it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, Monday.    Yoga pants are the greatest. I need to find mine...  My dad has been really sick since Thanksgiving. Off and on, when he'd feel better he'd insist he was fine, we begged him to go to the dr. He finally got bad off a couple days ago and he went to the Dr today and got a chest x-ray. I haven't heard anything since they went in but they are on the way home and supposed to call me when they get there. I really hope it's nothing bad.


 Hoping he is okay Crimson :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I could be in Yoga pants right now, I have the worse cramps and my jeans aren't helping.
  Although I have been losing weight so they are not tight anymore !!!!

  Sorry about your dad, I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> right? Like the girl is always talking about all her expensive things and what not, and always dresses up for double dates.. so this was weird to me. whatever haha idk what was going on, but it was fun anyway. I didn't track my food that day, that was fun too xD    Yea, just at least try right? xD idk, I guess... once in London my brother and I had just landed and didn't know where to go eat. We found a restaurant on our street, it was called GAUCHO. It looked dark and we approached it to see what the menu was (mind u we were dressed like homeless people bc we had just flown from NY to London, so we were not about to dress up) and the hostess came out and practically made us go inside, they didn't seem to mind we looked so bad haha..  The most expensive dinner of life, but it was a "business trip" so it wasn't on me. It was fun, so I can't say I've never been in a fancy restaurant dressed inappropriately haha   It's a good foundation! I have it and only wore it once I think. Idk why, but I should wear it again soon xD    How are u Mel?  I am more excited about IMATS every day that passes hahaha    I didn't like my luminous silk, you could SO tell I had foundation on, in a bad way  made me so sad.   Not on me, it wore really well and I am super dry, so it was nice to see! I did have a primer on, smashbox hydrating (the blue one)    I wish I could be in Yoga pants right now, I have the worse cramps and my jeans aren't helping. Although I have been losing weight so they are not tight anymore !!!!  Sorry about your dad, I hope he recovers soon!


I'm glad you had fun lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 19, 2015)

My Limecrime order is still in limbo!! It changed from processing to exported on Friday and that's it :headbang:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My Limecrime order is still in limbo!! It changed from processing to exported on Friday and that's it :headbang:


I'm sure it'll ship soon, hopefully today.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> right? Like the girl is always talking about all her expensive things and what not, and always dresses up for double dates.. so this was weird to me. whatever haha idk what was going on, but it was fun anyway. I didn't track my food that day, that was fun too xD    Yea, just at least try right? xD idk, I guess... once in London my brother and I had just landed and didn't know where to go eat. We found a restaurant on our street, it was called GAUCHO. It looked dark and we approached it to see what the menu was (mind u we were dressed like homeless people bc we had just flown from NY to London, so we were not about to dress up) and the hostess came out and practically made us go inside, they didn't seem to mind we looked so bad haha..  The most expensive dinner of life, but it was a "business trip" so it wasn't on me. It was fun, so I can't say I've never been in a fancy restaurant dressed inappropriately haha   It's a good foundation! I have it and only wore it once I think. Idk why, but I should wear it again soon xD    How are u Mel?  I am more excited about IMATS every day that passes hahaha    I didn't like my luminous silk, you could SO tell I had foundation on, in a bad way  made me so sad.   Not on me, it wore really well and I am super dry, so it was nice to see! I did have a primer on, smashbox hydrating (the blue one)    I wish I could be in Yoga pants right now, I have the worse cramps and my jeans aren't helping. Although I have been losing weight so they are not tight anymore !!!!  Sorry about your dad, I hope he recovers soon!


  Hey lady!  I cannot wait for IMATS :stars: Sounds like you had fun at you engagement party!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Sounds like you had fun at you engagement party!!


  Yea it was really nice not to track my food on myfitnesspal lol! Is it sad that's what I was excited about? hahaha
  And my necklace from Baublebar, I was excited to wear that one too xD











Imatsssssss


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> right? Like the girl is always talking about all her expensive things and what not, and always dresses up for double dates.. so this was weird to me. whatever haha idk what was going on, but it was fun anyway. I didn't track my food that day, that was fun too xD    Yea, just at least try right? xD idk, I guess... once in London my brother and I had just landed and didn't know where to go eat. We found a restaurant on our street, it was called GAUCHO. It looked dark and we approached it to see what the menu was (mind u we were dressed like homeless people bc we had just flown from NY to London, so we were not about to dress up) and the hostess came out and practically made us go inside, they didn't seem to mind we looked so bad haha..  The most expensive dinner of life, but it was a "business trip" so it wasn't on me. It was fun, so I can't say I've never been in a fancy restaurant dressed inappropriately haha   It's a good foundation! I have it and only wore it once I think. Idk why, but I should wear it again soon xD    How are u Mel?  I am more excited about IMATS every day that passes hahaha    I didn't like my luminous silk, you could SO tell I had foundation on, in a bad way  made me so sad.   Not on me, it wore really well and I am super dry, so it was nice to see! I did have a primer on, smashbox hydrating (the blue one)    I wish I could be in Yoga pants right now, I have the worse cramps and my jeans aren't helping. Although I have been losing weight so they are not tight anymore !!!!  Sorry about your dad, I hope he recovers soon!


 That's weird! It looks so natural on me!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> That's weird! It looks so natural on me!!


  I think for the most part, there wasn't an exact color match, and it smelled kinda weird.
  I am thinking maybe the one that was sold to me was old :/
  Maybe that's why ... I returned it :/


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think for the most part, there wasn't an exact color match, and it smelled kinda weird. I am thinking maybe the one that was sold to me was old :/ Maybe that's why ... I returned it :/


 That was probably the problem! You should try it again!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm super annoyed that the new Nars foundation isn't on Sephora yet. I should have ordered it when it first went up. :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super annoyed that the new Nars foundation isn't on Sephora yet. I should have ordered it when it first went up. :sigh:


 Me too!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!


 Usually they don't have it up as coming soon for this long. I keep checking like twice a day and still no dice!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super annoyed that the new Nars foundation isn't on Sephora yet. I should have ordered it when it first went up. :sigh:





jenise said:


> Me too!


 I think it's launching on feb1 !!  I am sooo loving it !! A looot more than sheer glow which I liked!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super annoyed that the new Nars foundation isn't on Sephora yet. I should have ordered it when it first went up. :sigh:


I love the new foundation


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I don't even wear glitter that often, but now I'm tempted to order!
> 
> 
> So I called ABH's CS this morning about my missing package. She told me to call back on Wednesday to request a refund or reshipment since they typically 1. wait for the package to land or 2. wait 10 business days to call it a lost cause. I think I'm going to go with refund and put it in my "I'm eyeing Guerlain bronzers" fund.


  If you order, do it today.  Through today they include a free full size Champagne Wishes glitter!  Also, if you order 3 (or a lit kit) you get the color Festive for free.

  Also, on any order, if you type "Lit Chick"  In the comments at checkout with the name of a glitter you want for free, you get that too.  So essentially if you order 1, you get 3 glitters (1 paid, 2 free)... if you order 3, you get 6!

  And I am officially now an enabler.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just talked to Dad. He has a spot on his lungs the size of a softball. He's getting an MRI or CAT scan soon, he mentioned both so I'm not sure which one he meant. I'm not really sure what to do. I'm 200 miles away and part of me wants to drive down and be with him a while but I'm about to get this job... I just dont' know how bad this is yet.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just talked to Dad. He has a spot on his lungs the size of a softball. He's getting an MRI or CAT scan soon, he mentioned both so I'm not sure which one he meant. I'm not really sure what to do. I'm 200 miles away and part of me wants to drive down and be with him a while but I'm about to get this job... I just dont' know how bad this is yet.


  I think just being there for him any way you can is all you can do.  I think he knows you support him and will help him any way you can.  When I was in college, my dad got ulcerative colitis.  It almost killed him.  He was so sick for 2 full years, and I went to see him in the hospital or at home or help mom with the house work whenever I could, but I was 100+ miles away.  All he wanted for me was to finish school and not worry.  He kept saying the best thing I could do was what was best for me. 

  It was super duper hard.  But I'd just have a talk with him.  Tell him you love him and will do whatever you can no matter what... see what his feelings are on the matter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I think just being there for him any way you can is all you can do.  I think he knows you support him and will help him any way you can.  When I was in college, my dad got ulcerative colitis.  It almost killed him.  He was so sick for 2 full years, and I went to see him in the hospital or at home or help mom with the house work whenever I could, but I was 100+ miles away. * All he wanted for me was to finish school and not worry.  He kept saying the best thing I could do was what was best for me. *
> 
> It was super duper hard.  But I'd just have a talk with him.  Tell him you love him and will do whatever you can no matter what... see what his feelings are on the matter.


  Being so far away, that is all we can do. 
  I think they give parents a note on what to say if something happens and your child is not there.
  My mom told me the same thing.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday!!   I can't wait until Wednesday. I'm going to take my test in the morning and then treat myself to a wawa sub and watch The Departed in my yoga pants at home. And maybe a LOTR movie.


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday!!   I can't wait until Wednesday. I'm going to take my test in the morning and then treat myself to a wawa sub and watch The Departed in my yoga pants at home. And maybe a LOTR movie.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wawa


  :frenz: Wawa is life


----------



## mel33t (Jan 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Good luck on your test Mel!  I love the Departed one of my favorite movies!  Any LOTR is also good -  watch both!


  Thanks WD!! I might watch both!! :haha:


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :frenz: Wawa is life


 Yes it is!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

So after trying out the ADLW foundation from Nars...I have to say the finish on this is absolutely stunning. 
  Doesn't cake up on my dry patches, or kick up any flakes.
  It appears to be luminous yet matte.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after trying out the ADLW foundation from Nars...I have to say the finish on this is absolutely stunning.  Doesn't cake up on my dry patches, or kick up any flakes. It appears to be luminous yet matte.


  I was looking into it last week and it looks REALLY lovely. Reminds me of the YSL Fusion Ink foundation which looked really pretty but they didn't have a perfect match for me and I just didn't care for the scent. I was tempted to wait and make the new Nars foundation my next foundation but there is no Nars counter around here and I definitely need to get matched. I wonder how the shades will compare to Sheer Glow? Some of the Sheer Matte shades by the same name look totally different from the Sheer Glow shades. I also need to make sure it has enough coverage for me. I know it's supposed to be full coverage but lately I need FULL FULL coverage.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was looking into it last week and it looks REALLY lovely. Reminds me of the YSL Fusion Ink foundation which looked really pretty but they didn't have a perfect match for me and I just didn't care for the scent. I was tempted to wait and make the new Nars foundation my next foundation but there is no Nars counter around here and I definitely need to get matched. I wonder how the shades will compare to Sheer Glow? Some of the Sheer Matte shades by the same name look totally different from the Sheer Glow shades. I also need to make sure it has enough coverage for me. I know it's supposed to be full coverage but lately I need FULL FULL coverage.


They run lighter apparently, compared to Sheer Glow. I wouldn't exactly know but that is what is being said from just about everyone who owns it. I wish there was more options for pink undertones


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Sis---I get teased about it all the time but at least I'm not the one running out of things and running to the store every other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I think they are ZOMBIES!!! For REAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aww, see we are twins even while shopping for TP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I shall check out BJ's (why that name!)


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just talked to Dad. He has a spot on his lungs the size of a softball. He's getting an MRI or CAT scan soon, he mentioned both so I'm not sure which one he meant. I'm not really sure what to do. I'm 200 miles away and part of me wants to drive down and be with him a while but I'm about to get this job... I just dont' know how bad this is yet.


  Praying for you and your family, Crimson.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> If you order, do it today.  Through today they include a free full size Champagne Wishes glitter!  Also, if you order 3 (or a lit kit) you get the color Festive for free.
> 
> Also, on any order, if you type "Lit Chick"  In the comments at checkout with the name of a glitter you want for free, you get that too.  So essentially if you order 1, you get 3 glitters (1 paid, 2 free)... if you order 3, you get 6!
> 
> And I am officially now an enabler.


  Enabled!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They run lighter apparently, compared to Sheer Glow. I wouldn't exactly know but that is what is being said from just about everyone who owns it. I wish there was more options for pink undertones


  Aww, yeah, almost all of the Nars foundations are super yellow. I don't totally mind since I like to use the yellow to counteract the crazy amount of redness I have, but they aren't very NW friendly. I wish brands wouldn't do that. They have Mont Blanc, and then the next truly pink shade is much darker... starts with a V but I can't remember the name. If they run lighter than Sheer Glow then I think Deauville would work for me. It's neutral toned which works for me but its just a bit too dark. Then there is Deauville in Sheer Matte which I swear looks like it's three shades darker lol. Which shade did you get, sweetie?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, yeah, almost all of the Nars foundations are super yellow. I don't totally mind since I like to use the yellow to counteract the crazy amount of redness I have, but they aren't very NW friendly. I wish brands wouldn't do that. They have Mont Blanc, and then the next truly pink shade is much darker... starts with a V but I can't remember the name. If they run lighter than Sheer Glow then I think Deauville would work for me. It's neutral toned which works for me but its just a bit too dark. Then there is Deauville in Sheer Matte which I swear looks like it's three shades darker lol. Which shade did you get, sweetie?


Got a sample of Deauville and Vallauris.  Both seem to work. Which is odd imo lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Got a sample of Deauville and Vallauris.  Both seem to work. Which is odd imo lol


  Vallauris! That's the shade I couldn't think of. I think that shade was just added in the last year or two. In Sephora they put that shade on me in the cream foundation formula and it looked nice but it would only work on me when I am at my most tan in the summer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Vallauris! That's the shade I couldn't think of. I think that shade was just added in the last year or two. In Sephora they put that shade on me in the cream foundation formula and it looked nice but it would only work on me when I am at my most tan in the summer.


  Vallauris is dark for me, the undertone is spot on. 
  Deauville is too yellow for me...so I am kinda stuck. 

  I may end up with Vallauris and add a lighter setting powder to balance it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vallauris is dark for me, the undertone is spot on.  Deauville is too yellow for me...so I am kinda stuck.   I may end up with Vallauris and add a lighter setting powder to balance it.


  That should work, and if you get any color in the spring and summer it will probably be perfect then anyway. I used to have to buy two different shades of Sheer Glow and mix them, but it's just so expensive to always have to buy two bottles at once.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey ladies  Thinking about spending a gift card on my first MAC blush. Are they worth the money? Any shade recommendations for a super pale NW girl?


  I'm NW 13 and I really like mac's cream blush in Posey.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Are you close to them? Even though they live away.*


    Oh absolutely---we vacation together with our husbands too whenever we can.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh absolutely---we vacation together with our husbands too whenever we can.[/COLOR]


Aww that sounds nice. I hope to still be close to my sister till the end of our days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww... That was sweet of her. Train Bleu is gonna look amazeballs on you.
> 
> I have two sisters as well but they're not into makeup that much. They work with the basics lol.


    That's interesting don't you think Shars?  My oldest sister won't leave the house w/o makeup and the middle 
   sister could care less.  They both have gorgeous skin and sky high cheekbones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope to still be close to my sister till the end of our days.


   Chances are you absolutely will be


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Really? You don't look a day over 26/27!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Ditto! That is the BEST feeling.  Grab a book. watch some youtube or Netflix... whatever.
> 
> THANK YOU   I do my wings with KVD Tattoo liner.  I love that brush tip.  It makes wings SO easy, it works well with glitter/pigments, and it doesn't fray like the Stila Stay All Day Liner.  Love it!  I don't think I've ever been to the theme makeup thread.  Specktra is tooooooooo big


    I need to practice my wings...I have hooded lids that make it a tad challenging.  I've watched a few videos 
  specifically for hooded lids but I just don't do it often enough.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shontay and IAmakeupaddict  



 It's almost midnight and practically your birthdays sooooooo


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday! Early, I know, but still. My birthday is Tuesday, too and* I've been 30 for a couple of years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'd like say I'm forty but I can't lie---I'd just crack up laughing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]                                              Shontay and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]IAmakeupaddict [/COLOR]                 :stars:                [COLOR=0000FF] It's almost midnight and practically your birthdays sooooooo[/COLOR]   :stars:                       :hello2:              :hello2:


 Happy Birthday  [@]shontay07108[/@]  [@]IAmakeupaddict[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Annoying!!! 



Isn't it!!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone see the new Nyx extreme butter glossessss? They look like heaven


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's interesting don't you think Shars?  My oldest sister won't leave the house w/o makeup and the middle
> sister could care less.  They both have gorgeous skin and sky high cheekbones.


  Well they both like makeup. My older sister will put stuff on if she's going out but she's more into playing up her eyes and skimping on the other areas. They both have high cheekbones too lol! My younger sister is in college on a track program so half the time she's in training or prepping for a competition so most times she doesn't have time or it doesn't make sense to get made up to go sweat it out in that Texan heat! Are you the baby Meddy?


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Shontay and IAmakeupaddict
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost midnight and practically your birthdays sooooooo


  Happy Birthday to you two "youngins" lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you have a great day today!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

Are any of you ladies into Marc Jacobs' beauty line? It seems like he's discontinuing his lip gels as he's just launched a new line of lipsticks and neutral lip colours for spring. I wonder where all the older colours have disappeared to. I was waiting for one called Saboteur to come back into stock as he was having a "Buy 3 for $70" special; it's usually $30 a pop!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea it was really nice not to track my food on myfitnesspal lol! Is it sad that's what I was excited about? hahaha
> *And my necklace from Baublebar*, I was excited to wear that one too xD
> 
> 
> ...


   Love it!  I'm obsessed w/fashion pieces!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are any of you ladies into Marc Jacobs' beauty line? It seems like he's discontinuing his lip gels as he's just launched a new line of lipsticks and neutral lip colours for spring. I wonder where all the older colours have disappeared to. I was waiting for one called Saboteur to come back into stock as he was having a "Buy 3 for $70" special; it's usually $30 a pop!


  I almost got into MJ makeup but was skeptical after reading several lukewarm product reviews......I didn't want to get invested at that point.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

AHHHH! The Hourglass eyeshadow palettes are on Sephora (now that I finally got mine in Infinity from Barney's). I have to say, I'm REALLY impressed with their shadow. Loads of pigment, hardly any drop down. It's really good stuff. I WANT ALL THE HOURGLASS EYESHADOW PALETTES. ALL OF THEM!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally understand why training etc for track would deter your sister from wearing makeup.  I am the baby---in fact *my family calls me 'baby,'  which I loathe but let  *
> *   them get away with.*
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can imagine you giving them the side-eye on a regular.

  I like his eye liners. Those are the only things I own but I've heard good things about his foundation and eyeshadow palettes. I've never been able to swatch his stuff in store though as most of the brick and mortar Sephoras I've been to don't carry his line.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have glitter---brand new unopened---I say I'm going to wear it every NYE---it comes & goes---no glitter.  Maybe I'll do it for Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Praying for the best outcome!
> trust me, even being there for a phone call is plenty.
> Parents don't want us as children to worry. He knows you love him.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Praying for you and your family, Crimson.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I so understand why you would want to go now but I think your dad probably wants you to proceed with your plans.  If they didn't admit him he's probably not in much[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   distress and the only thing [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to do at this point is to establish what's going on---the tests will help with that.  If dad knows you're ok he can focus on getting to the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   bottom of this.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely![/COLOR]     :agree:


  Thank you ladies. Yeah I talked to him and he said not to come. Provided I'm feeling well in the morning (cough and congestion) I'm heading over. I don't sana make a bad impression hacking my way in there!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think they are ZOMBIES!!! For REAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    The Zombie Apocalypse 






I had a dog named BJ---I adopted him, so he came w/that name but I thought my father would die when I told him the new
   dog's name.  It actually stood for Bundle of Joy, his AKC name.  He was anything but that!!!  Anyway, I digress.  

     The store BJ's is Berkley & Jensen and that name is carried by many products in the store but they have many other brand names as well.  Like Charmin!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> *I placed an order at Lit (thanks @IAmakeupaddict for enabling!) and I have Reflects Antique Gold en route. All the glitter!*
> 
> I think I'm going to sneak over to Sephora this week and swatch 05! Because I can't have pretty gold glitters without (more) bronzer. I'm going to blame Florida weather and perpetual heat.
> 
> ...


    Don't forget  to buy glitter glue!!   



 I'm eager to hear what you think of using it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    I don't hear much buzz about  the line, do you??[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Don't forget  to buy glitter glue!!  [/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I'm eager to hear what you think of using it.[/COLOR]


Sephora glitter glue is aamazing ompom:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't hear much buzz about  the line, do you??
> 
> Don't forget  to buy glitter glue!!
> 
> ...


  Definitely picked up a small bottle of their glitter base! I have a handful of glitter glue (Darling Girl, Fyrrinae) so I'm looking forward to testing this one out! I'll let you know!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Definitely picked up a small bottle of their glitter base! I have a handful of glitter glue (Darling Girl, Fyrrinae) so I'm looking forward to testing this one out! I'll let you know!


   Oh I'll be looking for some pretty pics!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora glitter glue is aamazing






I wouldn't know Dolly---Mine still sits unopened!  One day I'm just going to do it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I wouldn't know Dolly---Mine still sits unopened!  One day I'm just going to do it!!![/COLOR]


lol yes open that sucker up


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided :thud:


   I am still on the fence. I am going to wait and see it in the store first. IMO she did not sell this color. I am no fan of Rihanna BUT she sold the heck out of every color she was promoting.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am still on the fence. I am going to wait and see it in the store first. IMO she did not sell this color. I am no fan of Rihanna BUT she sold the heck out of every color she was promoting.


  The thing is on T's dupe list I have 80% of what's listed. If only this is matte than amplified.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided


  Not interested one bit


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just talked to Dad. He has a spot on his lungs the size of a softball. He's getting an MRI or CAT scan soon, he mentioned both so I'm not sure which one he meant. I'm not really sure what to do. I'm 200 miles away and part of me wants to drive down and be with him a while but I'm about to get this job... I just dont' know how bad this is yet.


  Crimson~ your father will be in my prayers


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Birtday!  [@]shontay07108[/@]   Have a great day & year


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday [@]IAmakeupaddict[/@]! Wishing you a wonderful day!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Birtday!  [@]shontay07108[/@]   Have a great day & year





Medgal07 said:


> :agree:


  :kiss:   





Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday  [@]shontay07108[/@]  [@]IAmakeupaddict[/@]





Shars said:


> Happy Birthday to you two "youngins" lol! :haha:   Hope you have a great day today! ompom:





charismafulltv said:


> Happy birthday Shontay!!! And stay 30 forever and enjoy everyday of it!





IAmakeupaddict said:


> Birthday Twin =]





v0ltagekid said:


> happy bday!!!  :flower:     @iamakeupaddict which camera did u end up buying? I forgot!  U bought one with the Target deal on black friday, or was it best buy?  Ur eyelook is gorg! love it


  Thanks, ladies. I'll be out and about today seeing what I can get into. What I can buy. :lol: Just praying no one sets me off. Not today. I want to be a ball of sunshine & positivity for the next..17 hours at least. :lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided


  I think I'd like the lipglass, but the lipstick is an easy skip.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday! Early, I know, but still. My birthday is Tuesday, too and I've been 30 for a couple of years now. :haha:


 Shontay!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided :thud:


My niece wants the lipglass, so I think just that for now. I'm very picky about bright pinks on me so I'll have to try it in store.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm late to the party, but Happy Birthday Shontay!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> happy bday!!!  :flower:     @iamakeupaddict which camera did u end up buying? I forgot!  U bought one with the Target deal on black friday, or was it best buy?  Ur eyelook is gorg! love it


  I ended up with the Nikon d3200. I love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you girls excited for the Viva Glam MIley? I'm still undecided


   Not one iota!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My niece wants the lipglass, so I think just that for now. I'm very picky about bright pinks on me so I'll have to try it in store.






​Top of the morning' to ya Naomi!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]                                              Shontay and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]IAmakeupaddict [/COLOR]                 :stars:                [COLOR=0000FF] It's almost midnight and practically your birthdays sooooooo[/COLOR]   :stars:                       :hello2:              :hello2:





Dolly Snow said:


> Happy Birthday  [@]shontay07108[/@]  [@]IAmakeupaddict[/@]





Shars said:


> Happy Birthday to you two "youngins" lol! :haha:   Hope you have a great day today! ompom:





PinayGator said:


> I placed an order at Lit (thanks @IAmakeupaddict  for enabling!) and I have Reflects Antique Gold en route. All the glitter!  I think I'm going to sneak over to Sephora this week and swatch 05! Because I can't have pretty gold glitters without (more) bronzer. I'm going to blame Florida weather and perpetual heat.   Yesss.





walkingdead said:


> Happy Birthday [@]IAmakeupaddict[/@]! Wishing you a wonderful day!!


  Aww thank you ladies!! If I missed anyone I apologize, sometimes hard to multi quote on my phone :bouquet::bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :tip: [COLOR=0000FF]​Top of the morning' to ya Naomi!!![/COLOR]


 Good morning Miss Meddy!  :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'll be out and about today seeing what I can get into. What I can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It's  _YOUR_ DAY!!!  Don't let anybody rain on your parade!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Miss Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Aww thank you ladies!! If I missed anyone I apologize, sometimes hard to multi quote on my phone


 Are you doing anything special today????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *My niece wants the lipglass, so I think just that for now.* I'm very picky about bright pinks on me so I'll have to try it in store.


 What a nice auntie!!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Are you doing anything special today????[/COLOR]


  Work today but I made cupcakes last night to take  I'm a big baker, as if i didn't have enough hobbies already  tonight out to eat at my favorite place with my parents. I took Friday off as I have my biiiiiig party with my friends Sat, and out of town froends staying with me. Expecting 10 or so people to my house Sat. I am excited


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Work today but I made cupcakes last night to take
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now that just sounds awesome!  Cupcakes & all.  I love to cook & bake too.   



​You're going to have a blast!!   ENJOY!!!!  I hope you have the best time ever!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What a nice auntie!!!![/COLOR]


I like to spoil my monkeys. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2:


How are you doing today?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday IAmakeupaddict!!! Happy Birthday Shontay!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> How are you doing today?


  I'm giddy because I had very little sleep.  I averted a tragedy last night.  I stepped outside and smelled a very strong oder of natural gas.
  I asked hubs to step out and he smelled it too.  He went to check our basement and I made a call to our utility company.  They were at our house within
  minutes, but by the time they had arrived we couldn't smell it any more.  We thought we were going nuts or something.  They checked our meter and put 
  instruments down in our lawn, etc.  We checked out ok but the odor returned and we all smelled it simultaneously.  Long story longer, it was a leak in a gas
  line at our neighbors house.  They tested and were out  there all night with big equipment and a large work crew.  They dug up the front of their property. In fact,
  They're still out there. So, Meddy listened to jack hammers and men yelling all night.  BTW, our neighbor's house isn't right next to ours either.  Hubs couldn't 
  understand why they didn't smell it, but  I think it was because the wind was blowing it in our direction.

  So I watched a James Bond movie and of course shopped online, but I wasn't too bad last night!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like to spoil my monkeys. Lol


  It's fun right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I ended up with the Nikon d3200. I love it


  Have you used it to film so far at all?
  That's what I was looking for, to see if it worked well for that too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have glitter---brand new unopened---I say I'm going to wear it every NYE---it comes & goes---no glitter.  Maybe I'll do it for Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last night I did so much homeowork, from 6-11, I was so tired.. the book I had to read was so bad. The work continues today, and I am exhausted, but just one more week for this class and it's over. Not looking fwd to the spring semester fml..

  Yea definitely better to look your best than not haha, I enjoyed dressing up anyway. 
  And thank you, the avi is a photo from the makeup that night 
  Sadly the only pics I have are my selfies, bc every picture anyone took is awful, everyone was drunk and they are all blurry... ugh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hang in there---the week will be gone before you know it!!!
   I think I'd feel worse if everyone was dressed up and I wasn't.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm giddy because I had very little sleep.  I averted a tragedy last night.  I stepped outside and smelled a very strong oder of natural gas.
> I asked hubs to step out and he smelled it too.  He went to check our basement and I made a call to our utility company.  They were at our house within
> minutes, but by the time they had arrived we couldn't smell it any more.  We thought we were going nuts or something.  They checked our meter and put
> instruments down in our lawn, etc.  We checked out ok but the odor returned and we all smelled it simultaneously.  Long story longer, it was a leak in a gas
> ...


  Oh my god.  It's a really good thing you went out when you did!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm giddy because I had very little sleep.  I averted a tragedy last night.  I stepped outside and smelled a very strong oder of natural gas.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I asked hubs to step out and he smelled it too.  He went to check our basement and I made a call to our utility company.  They were at our house within[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  minutes, but by the time they had arrived we couldn't smell it any more.  We thought we were going nuts or something.  They checked our meter and put [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  instruments down in our lawn, etc.  We checked out ok but the odor returned and we all smelled it simultaneously.  Long story longer, it was a leak in a gas[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  line at our neighbors house.  They tested and were out  there all night with big equipment and a large work crew.  They dug up the front of their property. In fact,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  They're still out there.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]So, Meddy listened to jack hammers and men yelling all night.  BTW, our neighbor's house isn't right next to ours either.  Hubs couldn't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  understand why they didn't smell it, but  I think it was because the wind was blowing it in our direction.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  So I watched a James Bond movie and of course shopped online, but I wasn't too bad last night!!!!:haha:  [/COLOR]


Oh how scary! So weird they couldn't smell gas leaking in their house,but you could.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's fun right?[/COLOR]


Very!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning Ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Shontay & @iammakeupaddict


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Oh my god.  It's a really good thing you went out when you did!
> I went out to remove some live holiday garland from our sitting wall because today is our trash day.  It was so
> pretty that I waited until last night to take it down.  I guess it's okay to procrastinate sometimes!!!  It was
> definitely unnerving.
> ...


   I really think the wind was blowing it away from their house and into our direction, but hubs thinks it was 
   bizarre that they didn't smell it.  It was VERY strong so I'm still a tad puzzled about  that. The utility workers 
    are still at it!!!   I hope they brought in a new crew because those guys were out there all night.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning Ladies!







Good morning Sassy!!!  How are you today??


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm giddy because I had very little sleep.  I averted a tragedy last night.  I stepped outside and smelled a very strong oder of natural gas.
> I asked hubs to step out and he smelled it too.  He went to check our basement and I made a call to our utility company.  They were at our house within
> minutes, but by the time they had arrived we couldn't smell it any more.  We thought we were going nuts or something.  They checked our meter and put
> instruments down in our lawn, etc.  We checked out ok but the odor returned and we all smelled it simultaneously.  Long story longer, it was a leak in a gas
> ...


  One must use one's time wisely! lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :kiss:      Thanks, ladies. I'll be out and about today seeing what I can get into. What I can buy. :lol: Just praying no one sets me off. Not today. I want to be a ball of sunshine & positivity for the next..17 hours at least. :lol:





IAmakeupaddict said:


> I ended up with the Nikon d3200. I love it


  Happy birthday to you both


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now that just sounds awesome!  Cupcakes & all.  I love to cook & bake too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> One youtuber I watch loves the foundation, the lip gloss and the nail polish and I've heard a few people raving about his brushes.* I find it strange though that many people don't talk about his stuff.* One thing for sure, his items are packaged beautifully! Definitely a luxury look.
> 
> *LOL! My toofaced glitter glue is still unopened as well.*
> 
> ...


 The lack of hype surrounding the brand is surprising.




I have that one too!!!

   I held back.  I could have done some major damage but I showed a bit of restraint!  So not like me!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I hope it will be a good time.  My best friend's husband's (uncle's monkey's neighbors... jk) birthday is the 28th, so I always have a big bash and we celebrate both.  *I have all the stuff for Jell-O shots, which of course is a tradition. * Haha
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Aww thank you!


    Whoa---Jell-O shots---for sure a good time will be had by all!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Have you used it to film so far at all?
> That's what I was looking for, to see if it worked well for that too


  I've done some little clips of the dogs and such to just try it out, but not to film myself yet.  It doesn't have an articulating LCD, and it doesn't continuously auto focus so those are both things to consider.  You can half press the shutter release to auto focus during filming but it doesn't automatically do it if you are showing products up close and going back to speaking or whatever.  However, I'm not sure the canon t3i auto focuses either? I'm not 100%.

  I do really like it for the crispness of the photos, and ease of use.  The other day I was taking photos of that eye look and I set it up on my tripod on my table (small tripod) in front of my mirror and I used the mirror to ensure I was in focus.  That worked fine, but if you are going to film a lot I can see how the articulating screen would be nice. 

  eta: doing research to see if there is autofocus in video mode.  I'm seeing things that say yes and things that say no, so it might just be a setting I don't have turned on.

  eta: it appears that you can enable continuous AF, so obviously, I just kind of suck at life.  http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-d3200/nikon-d3200VIDEO.HTM


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whoa---Jell-O shots---for sure a good time will be had by all!!!


Of course.  Mine are "famous" among my group of friends.  I find if you match the flavor of the liquor to the jello... life is good.  Or use complimentary ones.  I'm not a fan of the "lets throw as much cheap vodka or everclear in there and hope they set up" kind of Jell-O shots.

  This year I am making:
  Strawberries and Cream (strawberry Jell-O with whipped cream vodka)
  Blue Raspberry (berry blue Jell-O with UV Blue)
  Island Orange (orange Jell-O with Malibu Rum) and
  Orange (orange Jell-O with Absolut Mandarin) because a lot of my friends don't like coconut rum but it's my fave... hahah


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Good morning Sassy!!!  How are you today??[/COLOR]


 Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


Yikes!  Sorry you're hurting! Hope you heal up and feel better soon!


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I've done some little clips of the dogs and such to just try it out, but not to film myself yet.  It doesn't have an articulating LCD, and it doesn't continuously auto focus so those are both things to consider.  You can half press the shutter release to auto focus during filming but it doesn't automatically do it if you are showing products up close and going back to speaking or whatever.  *However, I'm not sure the canon t3i auto focuses either?* I'm not 100%.
> 
> I do really like it for the crispness of the photos, and ease of use.  The other day I was taking photos of that eye look and I set it up on my tripod on my table (small tripod) in front of my mirror and I used the mirror to ensure I was in focus.  That worked fine, but if you are going to film a lot I can see how the articulating screen would be nice.
> 
> ...


  Oh no! I hope you're okay!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> The T3i autofocuses but you have to set the function manually. Yours should too though. You may just need to do it manually as well. I'll have to check my T3 to remember what the function is called.
> Oh no! I hope you're okay!


Yeah, I've not really played with it.  I have seen some reviews that says it does and some that says it doesn't, so it might just be a setting that is "hidden" haha

  eta: it appears that yes it can be enabled. http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-d3200/nikon-d3200VIDEO.HTM
  I had just watched a review and it said it didn't have it so I believed them haha.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Yikes!  Sorry you're hurting! Hope you heal up and feel better soon!





Shars said:


> The T3i autofocuses but you have to set the function manually. Yours should too though. You may just need to do it manually as well. I'll have to check my T3 to remember what the function is called. Oh no! I hope you're okay!


 Thanks Ladies! I hurt but all I can think about is what concealer will cover the scar. Im a sick makeup addict!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


 Omg Sassy!! I hope you are feeling better! Take care!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg Sassy!! I hope you are feeling better! Take care!!


 Thanks V! I'm taking it easy for the rest of the week.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I've done some little clips of the dogs and such to just try it out, but not to film myself yet.  It doesn't have an articulating LCD, and it doesn't continuously auto focus so those are both things to consider.  You can half press the shutter release to auto focus during filming but it doesn't automatically do it if you are showing products up close and going back to speaking or whatever.  However, I'm not sure the canon t3i auto focuses either? I'm not 100%.
> 
> I do really like it for the crispness of the photos, and ease of use.  The other day I was taking photos of that eye look and I set it up on my tripod on my table (small tripod) in front of my mirror and I used the mirror to ensure I was in focus.  That worked fine, but if you are going to film a lot I can see how the articulating screen would be nice.
> 
> ...


Kat Von D Tattoo haha... I used it on a scar for a bit and I found it worked the best for me.


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Yeah, I've not really played with it.  I have seen some reviews that says it does and some that says it doesn't, so it might just be a setting that is "hidden" haha
> 
> eta: it appears that yes it can be enabled. http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-d3200/nikon-d3200VIDEO.HTM
> I had just watched a review and it said it didn't have it so I believed them haha.
> ...


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok. That's great that you found it.* I hate when reviews are inaccurate!*


  Me too, but I just gave one.  I'm now hypocrite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But hey, I fixed it


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *The lack of hype surrounding the brand is surprising*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree! Maybe it may have to do with market reach since it's an in-house Sephora brand. His makeup line hasn't been around that long either.

  Off-topic: I think he is such a sexy hunk of a man ....


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't been feeling so good during the last few days (and still not doing really well). How have you been?
Did I miss anything?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm giddy because I had very little sleep.  I averted a tragedy last night.  I stepped outside and smelled a very strong oder of natural gas.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I asked hubs to step out and he smelled it too.  He went to check our basement and I made a call to our utility company.  They were at our house within[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  minutes, but by the time they had arrived we couldn't smell it any more.  We thought we were going nuts or something.  They checked our meter and put [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  instruments down in our lawn, etc.  We checked out ok but the odor returned and we all smelled it simultaneously.  Long story longer, it was a leak in a gas[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  line at our neighbors house.  They tested and were out  there all night with big equipment and a large work crew.  They dug up the front of their property. In fact,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  They're still out there.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]So, Meddy listened to jack hammers and men yelling all night.  BTW, our neighbor's house isn't right next to ours either.  Hubs couldn't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  understand why they didn't smell it, but  I think it was because the wind was blowing it in our direction.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  So I watched a James Bond movie and of course shopped online, but I wasn't too bad last night!!!!:haha:  [/COLOR]


  Meddy!  You're a hero!  Glad you were able to prevent what could of been something horrible!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you @walkingdead!

  Happy birthday @shontay07108 and @IAmakeupaddict!!! 

@Medgal07 that's so lucky catching that. That could have ended so badly.



  Has anyone else had any issues loading Specktra? It seems like whenever I have the site open, my whole browser slows down and sometimes freezes, but only when I've got Specktra up.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

Who took the plunge on Viva Glam Miley?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Who took the plunge on Viva Glam Miley?


 I didn't im still on the fence. I figure it'll be around so there's no rush.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Who took the plunge on Viva Glam Miley?


 I skipped it!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I skipped it!


 Me too!! I haven't brought anything from MAC since the matte collection!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you @walkingdead!
> 
> Happy birthday @shontay07108 and @IAmakeupaddict!!!
> 
> ...


My browser is slow with Specktra up but idk... my computer can be a dick sometimes.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I didn't im still on the fence. I figure it'll be around so there's no rush.





charismafulltv said:


> I skipped it!





Vineetha said:


> Me too!! I haven't brought anything from MAC since the matte collection!!


 I was going to skip but I figure it's a nice color that I shockingly don't have anything like and it's for charity. I'd it weren't for charity I would have skipped.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

I finally saw the Whitney Houston movie :sigh:  It was lame. It was between the years 92 to 95....it should have been called Bobby & Whitney!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 20, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157* 

 
  Has anyone else had any issues loading Specktra? It seems like whenever I have the site open, my whole browser slows down and sometimes freezes, but only when I've got Specktra up.


  Maybe you need to update your browser. I've had the same problem when I was using Firefox (not the newest version, it was always telling me to install updates). Now I am using Google Chrome and everything's fine again.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

In other news... for some reason on Sunday I went on a brow tangent and decided I need to up my brow game. 

  I then managed to order... ABH Brow Wiz, Dip Brow in Blonde AND Taupe, because I don't know what color I would need... oh and the ABH Brow Powder Duo.

  And an ABH #12 Brush.

  So, if my brows aren't ON POINT in the future... we have a problem.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> In other news... for some reason on Sunday I went on a brow tangent and decided I need to up my brow game.   I then managed to order... ABH Brow Wiz, Dip Brow in Blonde AND Taupe, because I don't know what color I would need... oh and the ABH Brow Powder Duo.  And an ABH #12 Brush.  So, if my brows aren't ON POINT in the future... we have a problem.


 My brows need serious help. I'm thinking of buying the clear brow gel and Brow Wiz. I have Dipbrow, but feel like something in a pencil format would be easier for me.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> My brows need serious help. I'm thinking of buying the clear brow gel and Brow Wiz. I have Dipbrow, but feel like something in a pencil format would be easier for me.


I have the clear brow gel and I do really like that.

  My problem is I'm blonde.  Like, natural blonde.  Like, if I don't wear mascara, I don't have eyelashes blonde.  And my eyebrows are blonde too.  75% of the time I don't even fill them in, but they're light enough they're ... not noticeable? I guess? I mean I don't look like a no eyebrow alien, but they aren't really... the frame to my face, if you will.  Haha.

  Idk... I've just been noticing how on point peoples eyebrows are and I'm like... but... I want good eyebrows.. lol

  eta I did see a video by Wayne Goss (love that dude) bashing instagram eyebrows... haha I laughed so hard.  I agree, though.  Like, those super full fade brows look great in pictures.  But can you imagine if we were all walking around with those? Some girls look fab in them, so no hate.  But me... I would look ridiculous because I'm blonde and fair and I'd have these massive brows haha


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


 Omg Sassy!  How did that happen!  Burns are so painful.  I burned my forehead with the curling iron! It hurt sooo much!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I finally saw the Whitney Houston movie :sigh:  It was lame. It was between the years 92 to 95....it should have been called Bobby & Whitney!


 Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously!





walkingdead said:


> Omg Sassy!  How did that happen!  Burns are so painful.  I burned my forehead with the curling iron! It hurt sooo much!


 Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously! Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


 Oh no! Get well soon Sassy! Burns sucks!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 20, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Maybe you need to update your browser. I've had the same problem when I was using Firefox (not the newest version, it was always telling me to install updates). Now I am using Google Chrome and everything's fine again.


  My browser is completely up to date.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


   OMG Sassy-----were you using a hot water bottle?  Oh how awful.  I feel really bad for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Ladies! I hurt but all I can think about is what concealer will cover the scar. Im a sick makeup addict!!


  Awwwwwww


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously! Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


Or nothing before either...nothing on how she started out, what made her want to sing. It was famous Whitney meets Famous Bobby, they have relations everywhere, she's on drugs and he's on drugs. Damn the entire movie was mainly about bobby :/  Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> *Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.*


    Oye vey!!!!!!!!!  That must have been a real nightmare!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol






Thanks for summarizing it for me Dolly---now I don't have to watch it!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for summarizing it for me Dolly---now I don't have to watch it!!!!


  I wish I could those 2 hours back lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or nothing before either...nothing on how she started out, what made her want to sing. It was famous Whitney meets Famous Bobby, they have relations everywhere, she's on drugs and he's on drugs. Damn the entire movie was mainly about bobby :/  Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol


 :lmao: D


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously! Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


  OMG!!! That's awful!   I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or nothing before either...nothing on how she started out, what made her want to sing. It was famous Whitney meets Famous Bobby, they have relations everywhere, she's on drugs and he's on drugs. Damn the entire movie was mainly about bobby :/  Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol


  Oh Lawd...


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you ladies think I'd use ABH Brow Wiz in Taupe or Soft Brown? I'm horrible at deciding. Here's a picture of my naked brows. Excuse the crazy face.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

Feel better, Sassy! :hug:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


  Oh geez, I hope you get well soon (and that they've given you some pain meds!)


  Before it's too late, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@IAmakeupaddict and @shontay07108!!


  I can't wait to call ABH tomorrow morning and ask for a refund, this makeup ordeal needs to be over.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish I could those 2 hours back lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   My sentiments exactly!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> OMG!!! That's awful!   I hope you heal quickly.


 Thanks Mandy! 


PinayGator said:


> Oh geez, I hope you get well soon (and that they've given you some pain meds!)   Before it's too late,   @IAmakeupaddict  and @shontay07108 !!   I can't wait to call ABH tomorrow morning and ask for a refund, this makeup ordeal needs to be over.


 Yes they did, good pain meds!  





Anaphora said:


> Feel better, Sassy! :hug:


 Thanks Love!!





Dolly Snow said:


> Or nothing before either...nothing on how she started out, what made her want to sing. It was famous Whitney meets Famous Bobby, they have relations everywhere, she's on drugs and he's on drugs. Damn the entire movie was mainly about bobby :/  Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol


 You summarized it perfectly!! LOL!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously! Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


I hope you heal fast sassy. I'm so sorry this happened to you. Burns are no joke :hug:  





MandyVanHook said:


> Oh Lawd...





Vineetha said:


> :lmao: D


It was not what I was expecting. I mean Whitney is a legend..she deserves a big production.   





Anaphora said:


> Do you ladies think I'd use ABH Brow Wiz in Taupe or Soft Brown? I'm horrible at deciding. Here's a picture of my naked brows. Excuse the crazy face.


Tough, I think both would work nicely on you.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Or nothing before either...nothing on how she started out, what made her want to sing. It was famous Whitney meets Famous Bobby, they have relations everywhere, she's on drugs and he's on drugs. Damn the entire movie was mainly about bobby :/  Him and his friends...him and his cheating....him in the clubs.....him in rehab...bobby, bobby, bobby lol


  I feel you! Lifetime just doesn't know how to film movies about legends who have passed I felt the same disappointment with the Aaliyah movie


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Do you ladies think I'd use ABH Brow Wiz in Taupe or Soft Brown? I'm horrible at deciding. Here's a picture of my naked brows. Excuse the crazy face.


  Girllll but whaaaaats on your lipsssssss!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 20, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Oh geez, I hope you get well soon (and that they've given you some pain meds!)   Before it's too late,   @IAmakeupaddict  and @shontay07108 !!   I can't wait to call ABH tomorrow morning and ask for a refund, this makeup ordeal needs to be over.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I feel you! Lifetime just doesn't know how to film movies about legends who have passed I felt the same disappointment with the Aaliyah movie


That Aaliyah movie was a big waste of time....but I appreciate them starting from the beginning, when she was a child to teen to adult.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> One youtuber I watch loves the foundation, the lip gloss and the nail polish and I've heard a few people raving about his brushes. I find it strange though that many people don't talk about his stuff. One thing for sure, his items are packaged beautifully! Definitely a luxury look.
> 
> LOL! My toofaced glitter glue is still unopened as well.
> 
> ...


  I dont know why but MJ is one of the brands that always get left behind in the final cut for me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! The gel liners and NP's are what I have tried from the brand and i like it! I have broought one E/s Palette from one of the initial launches, hated it. But few of the new ones looks really nice!! Did you also see that there is a new contour duo with 3 shades to choose from!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That Aaliyah movie was a big waste of time....but I appreciate them starting from the beginning, when she was a child to teen to adult.


  Yeah I think lifetime should stop though lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday! Early, I know, but still. My birthday is Tuesday, too and I've been 30 for a couple of years now.


  OH HAPPY BIRTHDAY my dear one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope its special


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OH HAPPY BIRTHDAY my dear one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope its special :bouquet:


  Thanks, Elegant. It was really great. I broke my diet and ate so much that I think I need to fast for the next two days. :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Super lame! I was so mad I wasted 2 hours on it! Nothing after 1995! Seriously! Hey Hun! I was stirring a big pot of soup and my oldest son was talking to me and made me laugh. Next thing I know the soup poured down my front. My tshirt was stuck to me and i was afraid to pull it away until I got to the ER. All skin was gone.


  Sassy!  That sounds soo terrible.  I'm so sorry that happened.  I hope you feel better soon and the burn heals nicely


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Girllll but whaaaaats on your lipsssssss!!!


 Up The Amp!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Tough, I think both would work nicely on you.


 I know. I'm really torn on which would work better. I may go for Taupe since I have Dipbrow in Soft Brown and could use that to darken up the tail if needed.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Elegant. It was really great. I broke my diet and ate so much that I think I need to fast for the next two days.








 Awesome my dear friend! I hope it tasted good. I hope you have many many more great birthdays dear Sis!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome my dear friend! I hope it tasted good. I hope you have many many more great birthdays dear Sis! :kiss:


  Thanks, sis. :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Elegant. It was really great. I broke my diet and ate so much that I think* I need to fast for the next two days.*






 Well I hope it was all delicious stuff---in which case it's ok.  You'll get back on track tomorrow


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 20, 2015)

@Anaphora can you try it in store? If nothing else, swatch it and hold it next to your face.

@SassyWonder I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Well I hope it was all delicious stuff---in which case it's ok.  You'll get back on track tomorrow[/COLOR]


  It was so I don't feel all that bad. I went hard on the exercise yesterday and I'll do the same tomorrow to make it all better. It's encouraging that I had to pull up my go-to jeans several times today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Up The Amp!  I know. I'm really torn on which would work better. I may go for Taupe since I have Dipbrow in Soft Brown and could use that to darken up the tail if needed.


I like your brows as is. I don't think you need it     I asked my sister, she is a MUA..she says taupe for sure. Seeing as you have dipbrow in Soft brown and could do as you said.  Also she loves your brows as is too lol


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I dont know why but MJ is one of the brands that always get left behind in the final cut for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Which palette did you get? I like the look of the white one with all the colours and the one from Holiday 2014 but I haven't taken the plunge.

  I did see the contour duo. Seems like everyone and their momma is bringing out contour kits this year lol. I like the look of the nude lippies and the lip liners but I don't see why a lip liner should cost $24 lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It was so I don't feel all that bad. I went hard on the exercise yesterday and I'll do the same tomorrow to make it all better. It's encouraging that I* had to pull up my go-to jeans several times today.*


    Well alright!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like you're in a good position already---you really did it right!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Which palette did you get? I like the look of the white one with all the colours and the one from Holiday 2014 but I haven't taken the plunge.
> 
> I did see the contour duo. Seems like everyone and their momma is bringing out contour kits this year lol. I like the look of the nude lippies and the lip liners but I don't see why a lip liner should cost $24 lol.


  Tease!! The shades were all so pretty but it was dry & stiff! To top it off the clasp broke in like 1-2 uses  I love that Summer Palette shade wise!! Such pretty shades yet muted!! And Night Owl (?) The one with greens look promising too! As far as I can tell the new batch ones perform better i guess (based on reviews that is)

  Yeah so MANY contour products and its just Jan lol!! I would like to see the nude lippie swathes, the shades sound pretty but if its too sheer it might not work for me !


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Do you ladies think I'd use ABH Brow Wiz in Taupe or Soft Brown? I'm horrible at deciding. Here's a picture of my naked brows. Excuse the crazy face.


  My vote goes to soft brown. Taupe is surprisingly gray. It works great on some people but it is EXTREMELY cool toned (and this is coming from someone that loves cool toned brow products).  I got taupe for my mother in law and it looked straight up gray against her skin tone and against her hair, so I went back and got soft brown and it looks amazing on her.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My vote goes to soft brown. Taupe is surprisingly gray. It works great on some people but it is EXTREMELY cool toned (and this is coming from someone that loves cool toned brow products).


  Same vote, soft brown, you could use Taupe to fill the front but you will need soft brown to define. So if u only want one, I would definitely get soft brown.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm gonna agree with Mandy and v0ltagekid: Soft Brown.


----------



## cocofiere (Jan 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So, Friday I bought 216 rolls of toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I refused to watch the Aaliyah movie for many reasons (the casting was ridiculous, none of her music, lack of family approval and Wendy Williams) and only gave the Whitney movie a chance because of Yaya and Angela Bassett but it was meh to the nth power.  Also, Clive Davis is a creep and I will never believe he had nothing to do with Whitney's death (who throws a party with a dead body upstairs?) so that performance special was weird.  I remembered watching all of those performances when they happened (her debut was chill-inducing, her voice was so darn good) but I think Clive is trying to sell them to make more money off a dead woman.  That irks me. #rantover


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Same vote, soft brown, you could use Taupe to fill the front but you will need soft brown to define. So if u only want one, I would definitely get soft brown.


  I think I'm going to grab both.  If I hate one I can always trek to the mall and return it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im good feeling like a big idiot. I accidentally gave myself a 3rd degree burn on my abdomen 7 inches of horrid pain. I spent last night in the hospital. Just ouch!!


Oh no! I hope you heal up soon Sassy! :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

I ended up ordering Taupe Brow Wiz and the Nars Brow Gel.  I want something lighter than my Soft Brown Dipbrow, but can always use my Dipbrow to define if needed.  We'll see!

  I might also grab MAC Omega, which the girl who did my makeup used on my brows for my wedding.  You can probably see them the best in this picture: http://sbpc.zenfolio.com/scbloom/e5446870


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I ended up ordering Taupe Brow Wiz and the Nars Brow Gel.  I want something lighter than my Soft Brown Dipbrow, but can always use my Dipbrow to define if needed.  We'll see!
> 
> I might also grab MAC Omega, which the girl who did my makeup used on my brows for my wedding.  You can probably see them the best in this picture: http://sbpc.zenfolio.com/scbloom/e5446870


  I didn't know u had the soft brown dipbrow! that's perfect.
  I prefer to fill with a pencil (lighter) and define with dipbrow or aquabrow (darker) so I think that should work well : )


  omg what a beautiful bride u made!






 beautiful!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 
  I hope everyone is doing awesome today.
  I am so sorry if I missed anyone's post to me, I've been so busy with this winter class I am going to pull my hair out. I am exhausted at work today, just like I was yesterday 


  Just a few more days


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I hope everyone is doing awesome today.
> I am so sorry if I missed anyone's post to me, I've been so busy with this winter class I am going to pull my hair out. I am exhausted at work today, just like I was yesterday
> 
> ...








Voltagekid. I am well. I hope you are too. Good luck with your class. I am so glad that I am done with college. Take it easy at work.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Voltagekid. I am well. I hope you are too. Good luck with your class. I am so glad that I am done with college. Take it easy at work.


  Thank you! Is it bad I was wishing to get sick, so I didn't have to come to work? lol

  I cannot wait to be done with this sh!t... after the spring I will need 23 more credits, so one more year and I am done




  I hate school, seriously.  I'm not gonna use my degree anyway lol.. after I'm done I want to go do Special FX school for makeup haha


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! Is it bad I was wishing to get sick, so I didn't have to come to work? lol
> 
> I cannot wait to be done with this sh!t... after the spring I will need 23 more credits, so one more year and I am done
> 
> ...


  Yes. It is bad to wish you were sick. Don't do that. I've had to get thru some difficult subjects too while in college but I can tell you that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Just hang in there, study and be strong.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yes. It is bad to wish you were sick. Don't do that. I've had to get thru some difficult subjects too while in college but I can tell you that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Just hang in there, study and be strong.








thanks! Hopefully I will be done soon.
  I'm gonna try to take summer classes too, get this thing done.

  I have an itch to buy something new. I feel uninspired with makeup as of late 
D:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Elegant. It was really great. I broke my diet and ate so much that I think I need to fast for the next two days.








Me, too birthday twin.  Me, too. I think I need to detox.  It was sooo good though


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Have you used it to film so far at all?
> That's what I was looking for, to see if it worked well for that too


  Ooookay.

  Just for "science" last night, I played with my camera and filmed myself.  FYI, I don't need the 10lbs the camera added.  Or the 50 I need to lose.  Haha. But that is besides the point.

  I found a youtube video on how to enable auto focus in video on the d3200.  You have to click into live view, hit the info button, and change the af setting to af-f.  

  The autofocus worked well, actually.  I didn't have a lot of trouble focusing from close product views back to myself, etc (I was using things like pens, the remote to my camera, etc.) One thing I did notice was that you could heard the autofocus on the audio.  I have read that to combat this you use an external mic.  I didn't have one to test.  Thinking back, I probably should have used my 50mm prime with the internal focus - it is quite a bit quieter than my kit lens.  I can try that and let you know.  You could also do voice over rather than live audio.

  Video quality was very good.  Focus time seemed good.  I did stick the mirror behind the camera so I could make sure I was in frame/in focus.  That worked fine.  Especially with the auto focus I didn't have any trouble staying in focus and didn't have to look at it much.

  I also did the make sure you're in focus and change it to manual so it doesn't try to refocus when you move.  This worked fine as long as I didn't get closer or further away from the camera, obv.  you would just have to do product close ups separately and splice them in or do overlays or whatever.  This however did improve the audio as you don't get the focusing noise.

  I think it kind of depends on what you're looking for


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> thanks! Hopefully I will be done soon.
> I'm gonna try to take summer classes too, get this thing done.
> 
> I have an itch to buy something new. I feel uninspired with makeup as of late
> D:


  What are you eyeing?  I'm thinking about the Tartelette palette still.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What are you eyeing?  I'm thinking about the Tartelette palette still.


  I'm eyeing the KVD Monarch Palette.  I have been for awhile, but I keep slapping my hand and saying "No" because I do not need any more eyeshadows.  I probably already have 3 dupes for every shade in the palette.

  I'm into glitter lately and I keep buying Lit Glitters haha.  I have 8, and I have 6 more on the way =/ Must be my almost 30 - life crisis.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I'm eyeing the KVD Monarch Palette.  I have been for awhile, but I keep slapping my hand and saying "No" because I do not need any more eyeshadows.  I probably already have 3 dupes for every shade in the palette.
> 
> I'm into glitter lately and I keep buying Lit Glitters haha.  I have 8, and I have 6 more on the way =/ Must be my almost 30 - life crisis.


  I never know what to do with glitters.  I still barely use my one MAC pressed pigment in Moth, even though I definitely want more.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I never know what to do with glitters.  I still barely use my one MAC pressed pigment in Moth, even though I definitely want more.


  I tend to put just a little in the center of the lid.  Even on matte eyes.  Not like overdone glitter but just a touch.

  I find it really adds depth to my eyes, because I have slightly hooded, small-ish eyes.  I actually wore a neutral brown eye to work yesterday with just a touch of glitter in the center and nobody even commented on the glitter but I got tons of compliments on the look.  I was surprised, because I usually just go pretty basic for the office.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Ooookay.
> 
> Just for "science" last night, I played with my camera and filmed myself.  FYI, I don't need the 10lbs the camera added.  Or the 50 I need to lose.  Haha. But that is besides the point.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for trying this! It's good to know it auto focuses that's cool! I have definitely heard about most auto focus enabled cameras, that u can hear them. So I guess it's probably not even worth it to do it, unless u have a good external mic, like u mentioned.
  If you don't mind trying it with the other lens! I would really appreciate that 
  It's so hard to decide what to buy  I've been trying to make my mind up since black Friday lol!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you for trying this! It's good to know it auto focuses that's cool! I have definitely heard about most auto focus enabled cameras, that u can hear them. So I guess it's probably not even worth it to do it, unless u have a good external mic, like u mentioned.
> If you don't mind trying it with the other lens! I would really appreciate that
> It's so hard to decide what to buy  I've been trying to make my mind up since black Friday lol!


  I can do that 

  I was thinking, too, for the purpose of filming... for about $100 more, you can upgrade to the d5200 which does have the articulating screen  It looks like the 2 lens bundle on Amazon is $569.00.  Slightly less for the body only (if you would rather purchase a different lens).


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope everyone is doing awesome today. I am so sorry if I missed anyone's post to me, I've been so busy with this winter class I am going to pull my hair out. I am exhausted at work today, just like I was yesterday    Just a few more days:crybaby:


 Good luck with school and after your done feels like a big weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I can do that
> 
> I was thinking, too, for the purpose of filming... for about $100 more, you can upgrade to the d5200 which does have the articulating screen  It looks like the 2 lens bundle on Amazon is $569.00.  Slightly less for the body only (if you would rather purchase a different lens).


  oooh this one looks so much like what I am looking for.
  I wanted the Canon 70D, but this is half the price @[email protected]
  And I already have a Nikon, so I can use my other lenses with this. (I got a DSLR a long time ago, they didn't have video yet)
  @[email protected]





 thank you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Good luck with school and after your done feels like a big weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


  Thank you ! I cannot wait lol, I've been in school since forever @[email protected] I was telling my mom, I'm 24, literally I've been going to school for over 20 years hahah.. what else can they teach me


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oooh this one looks so much like what I am looking for.
> I wanted the Canon 70D, but this is half the price @[email protected]
> And I already have a Nikon, so I can use my other lenses with this. (I got a DSLR a long time ago, they didn't have video yet)
> @[email protected]
> ...


  Good! I'm glad!  I'm actually thinking of making an upgrade myself with my tax refund, haha.

  I really do like mine, though, and I don't film.. It just looks fancier, haha.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good! I'm glad!  I'm actually thinking of making an upgrade myself with my tax refund, haha.
> 
> I really do like mine, though, and I don't film.. It just looks fancier, haha.


  but you just got yours no? haha
  I say invest in lenses!

  Thank you again, I am much more relieved now, 1k was definitely breaking the budget with the Canon 70D


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> but you just got yours no? haha
> I say invest in lenses!
> 
> Thank you again, I am much more relieved now, 1k was definitely breaking the budget with the Canon 70D


  Haha yes.  I'm not sure I'd take the plunge, but I do have a friend who would likely buy mine from me, so it wouldn't be a waste.  I just like the looks of the wifi capabilities on the 5300 and the articulating screen.  I didn't think I'd want it, but of course, I'm part of #teambuyitall so of course I do! haha.  We will see what happens.

  I have gotten a couple of lenses, 2 primes.  I started out with the 2 lens bundle, the 18-55 and the 55-200, which, surprisingly, take nice photos - they just really don't perform well in low light. I think my next buy will be a good telephoto.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 21, 2015)

Remember when I said my cat was pregnant? Well....  they're about a week and a half old now.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


>








that's too much cute for one picture


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Remember when I said my cat was pregnant? Well....  they're about a week and a half old now.


they are even cuter than the last pic you showed me....awwwww


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> that's too much cute for one picture
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I know! I wish I could keep them all. They're so cute and chubby.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Remember when I said my cat was pregnant? Well....  they're about a week and a half old now.


  So cute!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I ended up ordering Taupe Brow Wiz and the Nars Brow Gel.  I want something lighter than my Soft Brown Dipbrow, but can always use my Dipbrow to define if needed.  We'll see!  I might also grab MAC Omega, which the girl who did my makeup used on my brows for my wedding.  You can probably see them the best in this picture: http://sbpc.zenfolio.com/scbloom/e5446870


  Get out of here with your gorgeous self! My goodness, what a stunning bride you were!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> I know! I wish I could keep them all. They're so cute and chubby.


I wish you could too :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I ended up ordering Taupe Brow Wiz and the Nars Brow Gel.  I want something lighter than my Soft Brown Dipbrow, but can always use my Dipbrow to define if needed.  We'll see!  I might also grab MAC Omega, which the girl who did my makeup used on my brows for my wedding.  You can probably see them the best in this picture: http://sbpc.zenfolio.com/scbloom/e5446870


You are one beautiful bride.   





v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope everyone is doing awesome today. I am so sorry if I missed anyone's post to me, I've been so busy with this winter class I am going to pull my hair out. I am exhausted at work today, just like I was yesterday    Just a few more days:crybaby:


  Hopefully you can rest soon and relax. Today is appointment day...so I'm gearing up.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What are you eyeing?  I'm thinking about the Tartelette palette still.


  I want ALL of the new lip pencils and lip glasses coming out except Cany Yum Yum.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I want ALL of the new lip pencils and lip glasses coming out except Cany Yum Yum.


  I am obviously oblivious to what's coming out.  What collections are these coming out with? Candy Yum Yum lipglass? Educate me!

  Edit: I just found it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want them all.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I am obviously oblivious to what's coming out.  What collections are these coming out with? Candy Yum Yum lipglass? Educate me!


  Penciled In Collection! Coming out the same day as Toledo. The pencils look gorgeous.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I am obviously oblivious to what's coming out.  What collections are these coming out with? Candy Yum Yum lipglass? Educate me!  Edit: I just found it.    I want them all.


  Don't they look amazing?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I am obviously oblivious to what's coming out.  What collections are these coming out with? Candy Yum Yum lipglass? Educate me!


  The Mac Penciled In Collection. See link below:

http://www.specktra.net/t/190476/mac-pencilled-in-collection-feb-5-2015/420#post_2874372

  It will include the repromote of the Ruby Woo and Heroine lip liners and lip glass, CYY, of course and a few others.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> The Mac Penciled In Collection. See link below:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190476/mac-pencilled-in-collection-feb-5-2015/420#post_2874372
> 
> It will include the repromote of the Ruby Woo and Heroine lip liners and lip glass, CYY, of course and a few others.


  So much need, so little money.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

I may be skipping Toledo totally just so that I can get more pencils.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Remember when I said my cat was pregnant? Well....  they're about a week and a half old now.


 Cute!!! How many you're keeping?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So much need, so little money.


  I know right.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I tend to put just a little in the center of the lid.  Even on matte eyes.  Not like overdone glitter but just a touch.  I find it really adds depth to my eyes, because I have slightly hooded, small-ish eyes.  I actually wore a neutral brown eye to work yesterday with just a touch of glitter in the center and nobody even commented on the glitter but I got tons of compliments on the look.  I was surprised, because I usually just go pretty basic for the office.


  I do the same. I've been using the Lorac Liquid Lustres a lot lately because they're just so easy.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I may be skipping Toledo totally just so that I can get more pencils.


  I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I may be skipping Toledo totally just so that I can get more pencils.


  That sounds like a plan. I prefer lip pencils over lipsticks if its a quality pencil. (For example, ColorPop, Mac's PLW, Urban Decay, and Nars)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird? :clueless:


  It hasn't excited me, either.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird?


  I am not crazy about the packaging. You are NOT weird.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird? :clueless:


 I only got 1 lipstick I like from the collection


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am not crazy about the packaging. You are NOT weird.





Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird? :clueless:


The packaging is not for me either. The colors are generic and boring. But I will be buying one lipstick and pencils from Pencilled in


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't mind the packaging, but the products themselves just don't seem unique.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't mind the packaging, but the products themselves just don't seem unique.


  I totally agree with this.  Easy pass for me.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish MAC would re-issue Yield To Love, or at least make something really similar.  I'm afraid to wear mine too much, but it's my favorite lipstick for all occasions (and also what I wore for my wedding over Soar liner).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

http://cafemakeup.com/2015/01/21/nars-day-luminous-weightless-foundation-swatches-almost-shades/  If anyone is interested


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> If anyone is interested


  Thanks! I'm assuming Deauville is still going to work on me.  The Sheer Glow in Deauville was very close.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Cute!!! How many you're keeping?


  Only one


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What are you eyeing?  I'm thinking about the Tartelette palette still.


  sorry missed ur post!

  I don't know what I am eyeing haha.. everything  
  I'm so bad, I want it all lol!!

  I say go for the Tartelette palette, I really like mine!
  I was super impressed by it


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 21, 2015)

Tahlia said:


>


 
  omgggg cuties!!
  I am so allergic but I still want all of them lol!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I do the same. I've been using the Lorac Liquid Lustres a lot lately because they're just so easy.


  I really like those, too.  Actually, when I'm going out clubbing or whatever... I like to tap just a little of the gold or the white-gold over my highlight and around my eye on my temple.  It's super sparkly and fun but not over the top.  I love glitter.  Can you tell?


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird?


  I was really excited about the lipsticks, but after looking at the future collections from MAC and other companies, I can honestly skip this one without feeling like I'm losing out somehow. At least that's what I'm going to tell myself.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2015/01/21/nars-day-luminous-weightless-foundation-swatches-almost-shades/  If anyone is interested


 Thanks Dolly! I want to try it but I need more reviews. I'm glad they made the liquid match the powder names!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I for some reason have zero interest in Toledo.  Maybe I'm just weird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Mont Blanc wasn't quite right on me, but I think it looks pinker in this formula than Sheer Glow. Maybe I am crazy. I also like that it comes with a pump!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You're not alone. I am just looking at Oxblood, and even that may be a skip. I'm much more excited for Julia Petit.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Mont Blanc wasn't quite right on me, but I think it looks pinker in this formula than Sheer Glow. Maybe I am crazy. I also like that it comes with a pump!!


I want to try it too, but Mont Blanc in sheer glow was too dark for me... because, obviously, I'm pretty much see through.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I want to try it too, but Mont Blanc in sheer glow was too dark for me... because, obviously, I'm pretty much see through.


  Yep! I'm not sure if it was too dark or just too yellow. I couldn't really tell. I've been meaning to try Siberia but keep forgetting to when I'm at the mall.


  Speaking of which, I need to go out today and return some things. But every time I go to start getting ready, I freeze up. The idea of driving just throws me into a panic. I know I need to suck it up and do it anyway... perhaps I should just go drive around, them come back and get ready and go.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 21, 2015)

La splash made all 5 colors from that bundle available individually!!!!!!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Yaaaay glitter!  That's usually how I use mine as well. I'd love to do some full blown, glittery eye goodness, but I have Asian Eye Problems, so anything I attempt to do usually ends up hidden when I open my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know, the day I did the purple and silver look (its in the gallery...) I also did a full out, turquoise glitter all over the lid and black smoked in the crease and I was like "Oh I'm going to love this look!" and I got it done and I was like yeah no I don't like this look at all... haha.

  I'm not sure.  Even when I see IG pics of full out glitter lid looks I always think the harsh line from glitter to crease looks wonky.  Idk.  Maybe I just like those looks better in theory than in practice.  Though sometimes I see fab looks about 75% of the time I'm kind of meh on them.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy hump daaaay!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy hump daaaay!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy hump daaaay!


 Hi Mel  done with your test??


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup! Relaxing now - I'm glad I got the day off afterwards. 

  How are you guys doing?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yup! Relaxing now - I'm glad I got the day off afterwards.   How are you guys doing?


 Good!! Hope you had time to catch up on the movies like you were planning.  It's going good here!! Just got back from work & just sitting idle with my evening cup of tea!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's going good here!! Just got back from work & just sitting idle with my evening cup of tea!


  Did some things around the house and then watched a movie.  
  Mmm tea. Lately I've been drinking a lot, it's weird. I'm normally a coffee person.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Did some things around the house and then watched a movie.   Mmm tea. Lately I've been drinking a lot, it's weird. I'm normally a coffee person.


 I am tea drinker but I like coffee too lol  but it's predominantly tea here in the household!! It's a routine ; a cup with breakfast and then evening after work tea time with hubs!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


 Oh no! My thoughts and prayers are for her!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


 Oh no Mandy!! My prayers are with her!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


  Prayers for you and your family Mandy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


Prayers for your mother in law! Takes me back to my mother's first hospital stay. All you can do is be brave for her and pray.  I hope for the best outcome, that she can walk away from this and be better.


----------



## Melrose (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


 Sending prayers your way ️


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


  OMG Mandy!  I pray she has a full recovery.  Did she have the flu?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The packaging is not for me either. The colors are generic and boring. But I will be buying one lipstick and pencils from Pencilled in


  Pencilled In is the one collection I am excited about. I want them all, except CYY.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


  Hi Mandy. I will keep you and your husband in prayer. I pray she makes a quick and speedy recovery. I can only imagine that the last couple of months have been extremely stressful for your husband since he recently lost his grandmother too. Let's stay positive. Your mother-in-law WILL pull through this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> L'Oreal has a line of "50 Shades of Grey" nail polish that I purchased at Walgreens a few weeks back.  I think I posted it to my IG but* there's a nice range of finishes and grey tones.*
> 
> *I'll be buying a couple of these, especially the far left as it has my name all over it (literally).  *
> 
> ...






 Why thank you Coco---I'll check those out!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! My thoughts and prayers are for her!





Vineetha said:


> Oh no Mandy!! My prayers are with her!!





mel33t said:


> Prayers for you and your family Mandy.





Dolly Snow said:


> Prayers for your mother in law! Takes me back to my mother's first hospital stay. All you can do is be brave for her and pray.  I hope for the best outcome, that she can walk away from this and be better.





Melrose said:


> Sending prayers your way ️





walkingdead said:


> OMG Mandy!  I pray she has a full recovery.  Did she have the flu?





Vandekamp said:


> Hi Mandy. I will keep you and your husband in prayer. I pray she makes a quick and speedy recovery. I can only imagine that the last couple of months have been extremely stressful for your husband since he recently lost his grandmother too. Let's stay positive. Your mother-in-law WILL pull through this.


  Thank you all so much. We appreciate it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


 Oh Mandy---I'm so sorry your mother-in-law is so ill.  I've learned over the years that when someone asks for prayer, to immediately meet that request. 
   I prayed and will continue to do so for your mother-in-law, you and your husband.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I totally agree with this.  *Easy pass for me.  *







Me too.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


 I'll be thinking of you and your family, Mandy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


  Dolly.......Of course I will send up a prayer for your dad. With God all things are possible. I trust and pray that the MRI will reveal nothing and your dad will soon be on the road to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


 Of course, Dolly. I'll be thinking of your father.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I tend to put just a little in the center of the lid.  Even on matte eyes.  *Not like overdone glitter but just a touch.*
> 
> I find it really adds depth to my eyes, because I have slightly hooded, small-ish eyes.  I actually wore a neutral brown eye to work yesterday with just a touch of glitter in the center and nobody even commented on the glitter but I got tons of compliments on the look.  I was surprised, because I usually just go pretty basic for the office.


  I like that---understated and classy!  That's why I like some of the TF e/s palettes---They have what I call adult glitter in at least 1 e/s in the quad and it is so, so pretty!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


  My prayers are with you too Dolly and your family.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


  Yes -  I will pray for your dad too


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


 Oh D!! Prayers that it turns out to be nothing!! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you ! I cannot wait lol, I've been in school since forever @[email protected] I was telling my mom, I'm 24, literally I've been going to school for over 20 years hahah..* what else can they teach me *


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.





Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


  I will be praying for both :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


 
  This is not a good time of year, lots of people with loved ones going through health issues. I will pray for both of your families.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

Crimson - didn't forgot about your dad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Did some things around the house and then watched a movie.
> Mmm tea. Lately I've been drinking a lot, it's weird. I'm normally a coffee person.
> I seem to drink more tea in the winter---if it were coffee someone would need to scrape me off the ceiling!!!
> 
> ...


  ABSOLUTELY!!!!  and a huge hug!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Crimson - didn't forgot about your dad.


    That's right Crimson.  I'm with WD------thinking of and praying for your dad too!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's right Crimson.  I'm with WD------thinking of and praying for your dad too!!!


  Oh I hope I didn't come off like yall had! I'm sorry. I was just saying it seemed like a lot of families were going through health issues. I wonder if it's just the season for it.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sending all my prayers and positive thoughts for all three of you, please let us know how they're all doing.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   ADORABLE!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely stunning bride you were!!!!![/COLOR]    :nods:     [COLOR=0000FF] How are you today Sassy?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Indeed.  To you as well Mel!!!  How was the test????  I hope you got your sandwich, relaxed and watched a movie!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   All is well Mel[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]It's snowing.  Made myself some soup.  Good day for it.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]My favorite thing to do Vee!!!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I seem to drink more tea in the winter---if it were coffee someone would need to scrape me off the ceiling!!![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Same here Vee.  I just love tea time.  I'm home all day so I usually have a 3:00 cup too.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] ABSOLUTELY!!!!  and a huge hug!!![/COLOR]:support:


 I'm doing ok Meddy. I hurt. This sucks like nothing Ive ever experienced. Childbirth wasnt this bad. Thanks for asking Love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dolly.......Of course I will send up a prayer for your dad. With God all things are possible. I trust and pray that the MRI will reveal nothing and your dad will soon be on the road to a speedy recovery.


  Thank you ladies!
  It just took me back a bit. I am always so focused on my mom, I tend to forget about my dad.
  Even today I was telling @Tahlia that my mother had an appointment and completely forgot to mention my dad. He is always ok, nothing is ever wrong.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> Absolutely stunning bride you were!!!!!
> 
> ...


  I love me some Tea too Meddy!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope your dad is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. Tomorrow is when we find out something.  Every time I talk to him he sounds like he is mad at me. I'm wondering if he really does want me to come down and just won't say it. But I have asked and he said no. I dunno, maybe I am overanalyzing.

  I'm sure your dad will be alright, i will be praying!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


 Oh Dolly! I'll be praying for your dad as well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks. Tomorrow is when we find out something.  Every time I talk to him he sounds like he is mad at me. I'm wondering if he really does want me to come down and just won't say it. But I have asked and he said no. I dunno, maybe I am overanalyzing.
> 
> I'm sure your dad will be alright, i will be praying!


  Is there any way you can go down without missing school? 
  My dad is the same, he gets mad and says no you don't have to. But really he wants me there. Dads are funny are expressing their feelings lol
  Maybe he is just mad at himself?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you C!
> 
> Is there any way you can go down without missing school?
> My dad is the same, he gets mad and says no you don't have to. But really he wants me there. Dads are funny are expressing their feelings lol
> Maybe he is just mad at himself?


  I'm not in school anymore. The problem is I'm about to start a job and I don't know if I will be able to put it off much longer. I'm gonna see what happen tomorrow and if it's bad, I'll go down. 

  Truthfully, my dad and I have a strained relationship. He's very controlling and I can only handle being around him in small doses. Even with him not well... I feel horrible but I really don't want to go.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh I hope I didn't come off like yall had! I'm sorry. I was just saying it seemed like a lot of families were going through health issues. I wonder if it's just the season for it.


  Not at all Crimson .. Didn't even enter my mind!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Mandy---I'm so sorry your mother-in-law is so ill.  I've learned over the years that when someone asks for prayer, to immediately meet that request.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I prayed and will continue to do so for your [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]mother-in-law, you and your husband.[/COLOR]





Anaphora said:


> I'll be thinking of you and your family, Mandy.





Tahlia said:


> I will be praying for both :hug:





PinayGator said:


> Sending all my prayers and positive thoughts for all three of you, please let us know how they're all doing.


  Thank you all!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


  Of course! Will be praying!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> Absolutely stunning bride you were!!!!!
> 
> ...


  Hi Meddy!! It's snowing here too. Not too much though. 
  Test was good, glad it's over and I can just relax after work and workout again and make time for things. It's the little things. Like lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to hear all is well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not in school anymore. The problem is I'm about to start a job and I don't know if I will be able to put it off much longer. I'm gonna see what happen tomorrow and if it's bad, I'll go down.
> 
> Truthfully, my dad and I have a strained relationship. He's very controlling and I can only handle being around him in small doses. Even with him not well... I feel horrible but I really don't want to go.
> Well do just that, wait to hear back about the results.
> ...


  Thank you mandy. Any update on your mother in law?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  Sending all the good vibes towards your husband and you too.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  That's a really hard thing to deal with. Lots of prayers and positive vibes to you and your husband. Just think, before you know it, spring will be here.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  It's not trivial at all. I can relate and I'm sending my good vibes his way.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  That's not a bit trivial. Will be praying.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well do just that, wait to hear back about the results.    Thank you mandy. Any update on your mother in law?


  No real change or new info yet. They are still trying to get her into a room. The floor they were originally going to put her on called the ER and told them they didn't feel equipped to take her with her blood pressure being so low so they found another spot in the hospital where she will receive more care, but they are taking a long time getting her moved.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  Not trivial... emotional distress is a serious thing! Sending good vibes!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


  Sending good vibes and positive energy from my household to you and your dear husband.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh I hope I didn't come off like yall had! I'm sorry. I was just saying it seemed like a lot of families were going through health issues. I wonder if it's just the season for it.


   Oh no sweets---that's not what we meant at all.  Just an acknowledgement.  That never even crossed my mind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel bad for everyone with these issues.  It's so hard.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sending all the good vibes towards your husband and you too.





mel33t said:


> That's a really hard thing to deal with. Lots of prayers and positive vibes to you and your husband. Just think, before you know it, spring will be here.





shontay07108 said:


> It's not trivial at all. I can relate and I'm sending my good vibes his way.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's not a bit trivial. Will be praying.





MandyVanHook said:


> Not trivial... emotional distress is a serious thing! Sending good vibes!





Vandekamp said:


> Sending good vibes and positive energy from my household to you and your dear husband.


 Thanks, ladies. It really means a lot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


    So NOT trivial.  It's a very real ailment and people are affected and don't realize it.  They just feel as if something is wrong and they don't know what it is.
   Sending positive vibes and good thoughts your way!!!!  Might he be open to light therapy and/or meds.  Sometimes we just need a little help.  I just hate to hear of 
   anyone suffering.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> No real change or new info yet. They are still trying to get her into a room. The floor they were originally going to put her on called the ER and told them they didn't feel equipped to take her with her blood pressure being so low so they found another spot in the hospital where she will receive more care, but they are taking a long time getting her moved.


Geez you'd think they'd be faster, seeing as her blood pressure is very low. Hopefully she is moved very soon. :hug:


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you ladies! It just took me back a bit. I am always so focused on my mom, I tend to forget about my dad. Even today I was telling @Tahlia  that my mother had an appointment and completely forgot to mention my dad. He is always ok, nothing is ever wrong.


  I hope that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> No real change or new info yet. They are still trying to get her into a room. The floor they were originally going to put her on called the ER and told them they didn't feel equipped to take her with her blood pressure being so low so they found another spot in the hospital where she will receive more care, but they are taking a long time getting her moved.


  Annoying----but it's best that she's somewhere with the right eyes on her, and plenty of eyes at that---for her safety and well being.  Hopefully she'll be in a monitored bed.
  I hope they don't make you wait until the change of shift but that's a possibility.


----------



## Melrose (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent


 Always keeping you and your family in my prayers Dolly. I will pray everything comes out fine with your dad.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Dad just fussed at me for thirty minutes. I'm going to get that job tomorrow regardless of what happens.


----------



## Melrose (Jan 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I know this is trivial compared with what some are going through, but I would truly appreciate it if everyone could send good vibes out for my husband. His SAD is exceptionally brutal this year and even though he doesn't like to talk about it, I know he's really struggling to stay in okay spirits.


 Not trivial at all. Keeping you and your hubby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Geez you'd think they'd be faster, seeing as her blood pressure is very low. Hopefully she is moved very soon. :hug:


  They finally got her moved.   She is in the ICU so hopefully they will take good care of her.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Annoying----but it's best that she's somewhere with the right eyes on her, and plenty of eyes at that---for her safety and well being.  Hopefully she'll be in a monitored bed.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope they don't make you wait until the change of shift but that's a possibility.[/COLOR]


  They got her into the ICU finally. Hopefully she can have a somewhat restful night now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> They got her into the ICU finally. Hopefully she can have a somewhat restful night now.


   Thank God!!  She'll get a lot of much needed medical attention.  I hope you and hubs can get some rest too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> She is in the ICU so hopefully they will take good care of her.


 Did her blood pressure come up Mandy?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> They finally got her moved.   She is in the ICU so hopefully they will take good care of her.





MandyVanHook said:


> They got her into the ICU finally. Hopefully she can have a somewhat restful night now.


That's really good. I'm glad. All the best to her and a speedy recovery.    





Melrose said:


> Always keeping you and your family in my prayers Dolly. I will pray everything comes out fine with your dad.


Thank you Melrose   





Tahlia said:


> I hope that it's nothing serious.


:hug: thank you   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well Dad just fussed at me for thirty minutes. I'm going to get that job tomorrow regardless of what happens.


keep us posted on your dads results later. I hope this job is everything you have been looking for Crimson :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 21, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> They finally got her moved.   She is in the ICU so hopefully they will take good care of her.


  Good! Hopefully they can give her everything she needs.   





Dolly Snow said:


> That's really good. I'm glad. All the best to her and a speedy recovery. Thank you Melrose :hug: thank you keep us posted on your dads results later. I hope this job is everything you have been looking for Crimson :hug:


  I do too :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did her blood pressure come up Mandy?[/COLOR]


  It's up to 86/52 now. Not where they want it to be but it is an improvement.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

The Alice and Olivia tumbler is in stock ompom:     http://store.starbucks.com/alice-olivia-double-wall-traveler-mug-stace-face-12-fl-oz/011042845,default,pd.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The Alice and Olivia tumbler is in stock ompom:     http://store.starbucks.com/alice-olivia-double-wall-traveler-mug-stace-face-12-fl-oz/011042845,default,pd.html


  It must be sold out. I can't add it to my cart. Oh well. Perhaps the next time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It must be sold out. I can't add it to my cart. Oh well. Perhaps the next time.


 damn it sold out fast  I hope mine went through then


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> damn it sold out fast  I hope mine went through then


  Fingers are crossed. I hope you get it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Fingers are crossed. I hope you get it.


If not, I can wait till feb for it to hit stores. Thanks vande, I'm sorry you didn't get a chance :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> If not, I can wait till feb for it to hit stores. Thanks vande, I'm sorry you didn't get a chance :hug:


  Ugh!  I missed it too!  I hope your order went the Dolly!  I'll just wait til Feb too.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://store.starbucks.com/alice-olivia-double-wall-traveler-mug-stace-face-12-fl-oz/011042845,default,pd.html


  I wonder if we have these at work yet.  I haven't seen them, so either we haven't gotten the shipment, I'm half blind, or we're not getting them at all.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wonder if we have these at work yet.  I haven't seen them, so either we haven't gotten the shipment, I'm half blind, or we're not getting them at all.


  The Starbuck's in the city / near me never have anything cool.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's up to 86/52 now. Not where they want it to be but it is an improvement.


   That's some improvement.  Glad to hear that!!  Do you know what it usually runs Mandy?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's some improvement.  Glad to hear that!!  Do you know what it usually runs Mandy?[/COLOR]


  Not exactly, but I do know that it ran a little on the high side before she got sick because she was on blood pressure medicine (which they have obviously taken her off of for now).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Not exactly, but I do know that it ran a little on the high side before she got sick because she was on blood pressure medicine *(which they have obviously taken her off of for now).*


 I see-----yes of course.  I'll be thinking of & praying for all of you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I get a prayer for my dad.  He has a growth and the doctor is afraid of what it could be. So we have MRIs to book and more appointments. This time for my other parent





MandyVanHook said:


> Please say a prayer for my mother in law. She was just admitted into the hospital. She has pneumonia and her blood pressure has dropped down to 68/37 and they think she is septic.


Prayers and big hugs to both of you ladies! :grouphug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wonder if we have these at work yet.  I haven't seen them, so either we haven't gotten the shipment, I'm half blind, or we're not getting them at all.


I asked my store manager about it the other day and he said probably February, so maybe your store will get them in around then too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Top of the morning to ya Naomi!  How are you?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I asked my store manager about it the other day and he said probably February, so maybe your store will get them in around then too?


  Hold up, you currently work at the Bux?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hold up, you currently work at the Bux?


Yeppers! He said they got last year's around valentine's time so if we get it in it'd probably be with all the V-day crap in February.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Top of the morning to ya Naomi!  How are [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]you?[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy!  Doing okay  besides having my bum kicked pretty hard by all this damn cedar in the air. Yourself?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys! Wishing you all the best and many hugs for your family and loved ones


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning, ladies.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone!

  Mandy and Dolly I hope your loved ones recover soon!
  And everyone else that may be going through something, today is a new day


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeppers! He said they got last year's around valentine's time so if we get it in it'd probably be with all the V-day crap in February.


  So you understand my pain.  If you ever need to rant, you can message me!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

Sad day! My site is down  in the process of fixing it! Hackers finally became succesful after religiously hacking it for almost a year now. Grrrr!  the great thing is we got his IP address we might give him a ring for laugh and giggles!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! Wishing you all the best and many hugs for your family and loved ones  :support:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So you understand my pain.  If you ever need to rant, you can message me!


I've only been there a few weeks and like it so far ( I did it for two year about 10 years ago also) so no rants yet. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  Mandy and Dolly I hope your loved ones recover soon! And everyone else that may be going through something, today is a new day


Good morning VK!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Sad day! My site is down  in the process of fixing it! Hackers finally became succesful after religiously hacking it for almost a year now. Grrrr!  the great thing is we got his IP address we might give him a ring for laugh and giggles!


Oh no, that sucks! Stupid hackers


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Morning, ladies.  Hope everyone is well :flower:


Good morning!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've only been there a few weeks and like it so far ( I did it for two year about 10 years ago also) so no rants yet. Lol


  I'm glad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's always good to like your job.  I'm going on 5 years, so I've gotten slightly bitter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Ugh!  I missed it too!  I hope your order went the Dolly!  I'll just wait til Feb too.


 It says expected ship date...the 28th  lol  





Anaphora said:


> I wonder if we have these at work yet.  I haven't seen them, so either we haven't gotten the shipment, I'm half blind, or we're not getting them at all.


It should be in next weeks and the week after nexts shipment (there is the date feb 3rd floating around) that date being when they can sell the cups....that's what a few of the stores said.   





charismafulltv said:


> Sad day! My site is down  in the process of fixing it! Hackers finally became succesful after religiously hacking it for almost a year now. Grrrr!  the great thing is we got his IP address we might give him a ring for laugh and giggles!


that's so awful...but I'm glad you got the IP...give it a ring lol   





v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  Mandy and Dolly I hope your loved ones recover soon! And everyone else that may be going through something, today is a new day





IAmakeupaddict said:


> Morning, ladies.  Hope everyone is well :flower:





Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! Wishing you all the best and many hugs for your family and loved ones  :support:





NaomiH said:


> Prayers and big hugs to both of you ladies! :grouphug:


Thanks ladies and I hope you all are well too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no----hang in there Naomi!  Missed you yesterday!



I'm having a good day so far, thanks----just got my 
  Givenchy Confetti powder this morning--so excited!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Thanks ladies and I hope you all are well too!*


  Hi Dolly!  Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope mine went through then


    Super cute Dolly---sure hope so!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Dolly!  Sending good thoughts your way!!![/COLOR]


Thank you Meddy. I truly appreciate it


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeppers! He said they got last year's around valentine's time so if we get it in it'd probably be with all the V-day crap in February.


  Naomi-- can you let me know when it comes in stores? Thanks!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

This is totally random, but do any of you ladies enjoy giving wardrobe advice?  I seriously fail at knowing how to combine clothes and would love someone fashion savvy to kind of chat with me and give me advice.  I have no wardrobe confidence whatsoever.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm glad! :flower:   It's always good to like your job.  I'm going on 5 years, so I've gotten slightly bitter.


Oh I feel you on that! After 9 years at my last job I had lots of bitter brewing and it's probably why I wasn't that sad about being let go.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no----hang in there Naomi!  Missed you yesterday![/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm having a good day so far, thanks----just got my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Givenchy Confetti powder this morning--so excited!!![/COLOR]


I missed you too, I don't know why I didn't get on since I was just laying around binge watching House of Cards. Lol That powder looks so pretty! I'm jealous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is totally random, but do any of you ladies enjoy giving wardrobe advice?  I seriously fail at knowing how to combine clothes and would love someone fashion savvy to kind of chat with me and give me advice.  I have no wardrobe confidence whatsoever.


I sure don't because I have like ZERO fashion sense. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi-- can you let me know when it comes in stores? Thanks!


Will do milady!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That powder looks so pretty! I'm jealous!


  That's a good enough reason





.
 Awww thanks!!  I'm looking forward to wearing it.  My beauty powder collection is getting out of hand---like everything else!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is totally random, but do any of you ladies enjoy giving wardrobe advice?  I seriously fail at knowing how to combine clothes and would love someone fashion savvy to kind of chat with me and give me advice.  I have no wardrobe confidence whatsoever.


I enjoy giving advice on wardrobe. But I wear a lot of black, as it is my preferred color lol It is all about balance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is totally random, but do any of you ladies enjoy giving wardrobe advice?  I seriously fail at knowing how to combine clothes and would love someone fashion savvy to kind of chat with me and give me advice.  I have no wardrobe confidence whatsoever.
> Is there a particular event for which you'd like to be styled?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


    I have a huge passion for clothes but my wardrobe has gone from classic business to casual chic since I haven't worked outside of the home in 15 years.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Corporations can have that effect on you!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]That's a good enough reason[/COLOR]:haha: . [COLOR=0000FF] Awww thanks!!  I'm looking forward to wearing it.  My beauty powder collection is getting out of hand---like everything else![/COLOR]


I can't wait to go on a buy a thon and get a few things I've been eyeing soon. That weird between jobs phase sucks! I can't wait to hear what you think of it because it's definitely on my list. HOC is so good! I don't know why I waited so long to watch it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Is there a particular event for which you'd like to be styled?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I have a huge passion for clothes but my wardrobe has gone from classic business to casual chic since I haven't worked outside of the home in 15 years.[/COLOR]


I'm just plain casual. Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Will do milady!


  Thank you sweetness!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you sweetness!!


:kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Is there a particular event for which you'd like to be styled?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I have a huge passion for clothes but my wardrobe has gone from classic business to casual chic since I haven't worked outside of the home in 15 years.[/COLOR]


  I love clothes too!  My office is business causal but 90% of the women here look like they getting ready to walk their dog on an early Sat morning.  No makeup and no effort at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm just plain casual. Lol


    Plain casual is great but add just the right accessories and voilà------instant chic.  Best movie line ever----*spoken w/a southern accent, _"What sets us apart from the _
_   male species is our ability to__ accessorize."_


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I love clothes too!  My office is business causal but 90% of the women here look like they getting ready to walk their dog on an early Sat morning.  No makeup and no effort at all.


I like putting an effort in. My grandma and mom always dressed so lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I love clothes too! My office is business causal but 90% of the women here look like they getting ready to walk their dog on an early Sat morning. No makeup and no effort at all.


    I don't get that!  Maybe I'm just old but I was never into grunge or just not making an effort!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My grandma and mom always dressed so lovely.


    See that!  I'm not so odd!  I remember when everyone dressed up to fly wherever they were going!  I was taking a business flight once and had gone up to check in.  
   The ticket agent took my ticket and said, "look at you---you look like you belong in first class, and that's where I'm seating you."  You just never know.  That happened
   to me on more than one occasion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you Meddy. I truly appreciate it


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't get that!  Maybe I'm just old but I was never into grunge or just not making an effort![/COLOR]


I was and still am into grunge, but I like to throw a nice bold lippy into the mix with my flannel and torn jeans. Lol  Grunge chic? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I love clothes too!  My office is business causal but 90% of the women here look like they getting ready to walk their dog on an early Sat morning.  No makeup and no effort at all.


I don't get that at all, I might not be the most fashion forward person, but I like to at least put in some effort to look like I didn't just roll out of bed.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   See that!  I'm not so odd!  I remember when everyone dressed up to fly wherever they were going!  I was taking a business flight once and had gone up to check in.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   The ticket agent took my ticket and said, "look at you---you look like you belong in first class, and that's where I'm seating you."  You just never know.  That happened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to me on more than one occasion.[/COLOR]


Well hot damn! Next time I fly, I'm showing up all fancy to see if it works for me. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I was and still am into grunge, but I like to throw a nice bold lippy into the mix with my flannel and torn jeans. Lol  Grunge chic? :haha:


Grunge chic, love it lol   





NaomiH said:


> Well hot damn! Next time I fly, I'm showing up all fancy to see if it works for me. Lol


me too lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Grunge chic, love it lol me too lol


My friend Brad and I are wanting to go have UK shenanigans in the next year or two,but hopefully I'll be able to try it out before then. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Well hot damn! Next time I fly, I'm showing up all fancy to see if it works for me. Lol


   I was floored the first time it happened-------I just said thank you and smiled real big!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My friend Brad and I are wanting to go have UK shenanigans in the next year or two,but hopefully I'll be able to try it out before then. Lol


That would be awesome lol. I kinda stopped wanting to fly after the last experience. Rude flight attendant, who hates fat people


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   See that!  I'm not so odd!  I remember when everyone dressed up to fly wherever they were going!  I was taking a business flight once and had gone up to check in.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   The ticket agent took my ticket and said, "look at you---you look like you belong in first class, and that's where I'm seating you."  You just never know.  That happened[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to me on more than one occasion.[/COLOR]


  Wow!  That's sooo awesome!   I want to see these Moto boots you're always rockin


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait to go on a buy a thon and get a few things I've been eyeing soon. *That weird between jobs phase sucks*! I can't wait to hear what you think of it because it's definitely on my list. HOC is so good! I don't know why I waited so long to watch it.


   I feel you---I've been there a couple of times too.  Get that list together---won't be long!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! That's sooo awesome! I want to see these Moto boots you're always rockin


  I'll take a pic!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone else peep that NYx highlight and contour palette ?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is there a particular event for which you'd like to be styled?
> 
> I have a huge passion for clothes but my wardrobe has gone from classic business to casual chic since I haven't worked outside of the home in 15 years.


  Nothing in particular, I'd just like to look more "put together" than I currently do.  I know that's a very broad statement.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was floored the first time it happened-------I just said thank you and smiled real big!!![/COLOR]


 I was all excited about getting bumped to economy plus my last trip. I think I'd fall over if I got bumped to first. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I feel you---I've been there a couple of times too.  Get that list together---won't be long!!![/COLOR]


Oh it's together. :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take a pic! [/COLOR]:haha:


ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That would be awesome lol. I kinda stopped wanting to fly after the last experience. Rude flight attendant, who hates fat people


I've been lucky to have great experiences when traveling with the exception of my last trip which got a bit screwed up by a connecting flight being late,but it was fixed quickly and while I was a bit put out after I cooled off a bit I appreciated how they handled everything.  I'm a plus size lady so I feel you on the awkwardness in the seats,but those FA's shouldn't treat you any different than they would anyone else and I'm sorry that happened to you. People can really suck sometimes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Wow! That's sooo awesome! I want to see these Moto boots you're always rockin


   Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Me likey!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've been lucky to have great experiences when traveling with the exception of my last trip which got a bit screwed up by a connecting flight being late,but it was fixed quickly and while I was a bit put out after I cooled off a bit I appreciated how they handled everything.  I'm a plus size lady so I feel you on the awkwardness in the seats,but those FA's shouldn't treat you any different than they would anyone else and I'm sorry that happened to you. People can really suck sometimes.


 Late flights suck. I remember once, it was my first time flying alone actually. The delay was 7 hours. I had to wait in Utah, all by myself. I had never ever been anywhere alone. I was so so scared. I can laugh about it now lol. They did upgrade me and my meal was all fancy lol  I'm glad you have had some luck.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Late flights suck. I remember once, it was my first time flying alone actually. The delay was 7 hours. I had to wait in Utah, all by myself. I had never ever been anywhere alone. I was so so scared. I can laugh about it now lol. They did upgrade me and my meal was all fancy lol  I'm glad you have had some luck.


I had a 5 hour layover in New York once and just sat all alone in the terminal watching Netflix on my phone. Thank heavens for Netflix! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmmm.....the Neiman's website it showing they have the Blush balls in stock in San Antonio. I wonder if that means they have a full Guerlain counter. I tried seeing if they had some of the lippies but they said unavailable. It'd be weird to have the balls,but nothing else,right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wear way too much black and am trying to branch out.  I just suck at knowing what I can and can't do with a piece of clothing.  I buy things that are cute and then get them home and instantly think, "I have no idea how to wear this. I need an adult!"
> Nothing in particular, I'd just like to look more "put together" than I currently do.  I know that's a very broad statement.
> If you love wearing black you don't need to change that.  Add a colorful scarf or shoes and/or bag; a colorful blazer w/a black top & slacks.  A scarf can dress up an
> outfit in a flash, as can statement jewelry or a strand of pearls. I would start with a few basic pieces, and never ever spend a fortune on trendy stuff that goes out of
> ...


    Yay



What's at the top of your list????


----------



## cocofiere (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Why thank you Coco---I'll check those out!!![/COLOR]


 No problem Meddy!   





blondie929 said:


> Anyone else peep that NYx highlight and contour palette ?


 Yes, I saw it in someone's IG (don't remember who though) and instantly became intrigued. I'm adding it to my research list.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Cute!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:


  I was gonna get those exact boots at DSW!! I am still dreaming about them! Vince Camuto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  how do you like them?? Maybe I should go back for them lol!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was gonna get those exact boots at DSW!! I am still dreaming about them! Vince Camuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Vince Camuto died yesterday.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Vince Camuto died yesterday.


  I know, I read this morning. That's so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Apparently of natural causes at 78? that's so young. I want to live until I am like... 120


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I know, I read this morning. That's so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  One article I read said cancer.  Who knows what the real story is.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I had a 5 hour layover in New York once and just sat all alone in the terminal watching Netflix on my phone. Thank heavens for Netflix! Lol


  I had a 12 hour layover in Mexico once.... followed by an 11 hour flight to Germany.. followed by a 1 hour layover and a 20 minute flight to the Netherlands lol!
  It was the worse day of my life I think


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> One article I read said cancer.  Who knows what the real story is.


  really? .. who knows


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I had a 5 hour layover in New York once and just sat all alone in the terminal watching Netflix on my phone. Thank heavens for Netflix! Lol


   That and /or a good novel!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Vince Camuto died yesterday.


    I did not know that!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I know, I read this morning. That's so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hmmmmm.....I'm thinking at least 110---I should rethink that.  I'll still have way to much makeup even by then


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Sad day! My site is down  in the process of fixing it! Hackers finally became succesful after religiously hacking it for almost a year now. Grrrr!  the great thing is we got his IP address we might give him a ring for laugh and giggles!








  Darn it. That sucks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had a 12 hour layover in Mexico once.... followed by an 11 hour flight to Germany.. followed by a 1 hour layover and a 20 minute flight to the Netherlands lol!
> It was the worse day of my life I think


  OYE!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I had a 5 hour layover in New York once and just sat all alone in the terminal watching Netflix on my phone. Thank heavens for Netflix! Lol


Netflix has been a life saver lol   





Anaphora said:


> Vince Camuto died yesterday.





v0ltagekid said:


> I know, I read this morning. That's so sad   Apparently of natural causes at 78? that's so young. I want to live until I am like... 120





Anaphora said:


> One article I read said cancer.  Who knows what the real story is.


That's so sad.    





Medgal07 said:


> :curtsy: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] So uncalled for.  Sorry you had to experience that---just rude & wrong!!!![/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm glad you've had some good experiences.  I actually hate flying now----I did it so, so much when I worked---I'm just so over it.  Also, things are so different now---not in a good way either:sigh: [/COLOR]   :agree:  [COLOR=0000FF]   I always hated layovers----I shopped.  Surprised--------_is no one!!!!_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That and /or a good novel!!!![/COLOR]


She was not even quiet either. She yelled it throughout the entire cabin. Spoke to other FAs and called down to the check in area. It was so upsetting.   





v0ltagekid said:


> I had a 12 hour layover in Mexico once.... followed by an 11 hour flight to Germany.. followed by a 1 hour layover and a 20 minute flight to the Netherlands lol! It was the worse day of my life I think hboy:


That sounds awful


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll take a pic! [/COLOR]:haha:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Love them!!!!thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  If you love wearing black you don't need to change that.  Add a colorful scarf or shoes and/or bag; a colorful blazer w/a black top & slacks.  A scarf can dress up an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  outfit in a flash, as can [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]statement jewelry or a strand of pearls. I would start with a few basic pieces, and never ever spend a fortune on trendy stuff that goes out of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  style in a flash.  It's ok to get them but find them at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]discounted rates.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  In addition to black clothing, what do you enjoy wearing?  What do you look best in?  What are you most comfortable in? What's your favorite color other than black?  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Are you restricted by a[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] dress code at work?[/COLOR]      :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]You don't find many nice airport workers these days.  Everyone seems uptight & on edge.  People skills are in short supply anymore.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yay[/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]What's at the top of your list????[/COLOR]


Blush balls, Luxure, Gourmandise, the medium pressed balls compact, baby glow, Gladys rouge g,pussycat, wicked blush.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had a 12 hour layover in Mexico once.... followed by an 11 hour flight to Germany.. followed by a 1 hour layover and a 20 minute flight to the Netherlands lol! It was the worse day of my life I think hboy:


Yikes! :shock: I think I'd go nuts unless I had someone with me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :curtsy: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] So uncalled for.  Sorry you had to experience that---just rude & wrong!!!![/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm glad you've had some good experiences.  I actually hate flying now----I did it so, so much when I worked---I'm just so over it.  Also, things are so different now---not in a good way either:sigh: [/COLOR]   :agree:  [COLOR=0000FF]   I always hated layovers----I shopped.  Surprised--------_is no one!!!!_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That and /or a good novel!!!![/COLOR]


Yeah, it's way more stressful now than it used to be. I didn't do a ton of flying before 01 but I definitely remember it not being such a darn hassle. Maybe I don't want to take off my shoes and walk through that giant death ray body scanner and I definitely don't want a cavity check,thank you very much.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hmmmmm.....I'm thinking at least 110---I should rethink that.  I'll still have way to much makeup even by then:lmao: [/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :curtsy: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] So uncalled for.  Sorry you had to experience that---just rude & wrong!!!![/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm glad you've had some good experiences.  I actually hate flying now----I did it so, so much when I worked---I'm just so over it.  Also, things are so different now---not in a good way either:sigh: [/COLOR]   :agree:  [COLOR=0000FF]   I always hated layovers----I shopped.  Surprised--------_is no one!!!!_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  That and /or a good novel!!!![/COLOR]


You shopping on a layover? I'd never of imagined! :haha: I was going to bring a book that trip and forgot it at home so I was really grateful for Netflix that day because that would of been a long 5 hours. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Love them!!!!thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I was going to bring a book that trip and forgot it at home so I was really grateful for Netflix that day because that would of been a long 5 hours. Lol






 I had taken my then 12 y.o. daughter to Cozumel after my husband died.  We needed some time to regroup and it was perfect, but there were delays on our trip
 home----so we shopped.  I got  some gorgeous gold pieces that are amazing to this day, but I swear at that time I could hear my hubs saying, "Really honey----you're buying jewelry in an airport!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That sounds awful


    I don't think I'd respond too lady-like in that situation, even as a mere observer!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I love, love love your list!!!  GREAT selection!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I hate that.  I wear those stocking peds so my feet aren't on the floor---I hate it so much!!!  I understand what it's done.  I was living in NY during 9/11 so I appreciate[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it---just don't like it!!!![/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I had taken my then 12 y.o. daughter to Cozumel after my husband died.  We needed some time to regroup and it was perfect, but there were delays on our trip[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] home----so we shopped.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I got  some gorgeous gold pieces that are amazing to this day, but I swear at that time I could hear my hubs saying, "Really honey----you're buying jewelry in an airport!"[/COLOR]


Thanks! Gladys got tossed on my list after Googling it and seeing how beautiful it looked on Charisma. I think I might even get that before the balls. Lol  I too appreciate the extra security,but ugh! I have to really want to go somewhere to fly there.   I'm sorry about your loss,Meddy. :hug:  I bet those pieces are beautiful,you seem to have excellent taste.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't think I'd respond too lady-like in that situation, even as a mere observer![/COLOR]


I hate when people treat people unfairly. I remember in London, Anthony and I were on the tube and  this guy got up from his seat to grab a newspaper someone had left behind. It was at a stop so people were getting on and this older woman sat down in the seat he had been in and when he came back he started being all nasty to her and actually made her get up and stand. (The tube was very crowded) I got up from my seat and gave her mine and then proceeded to go off on this rather foul mouthed rant about men not knowing how to properly  treat women nowadays, lack of manners being taught at home and he was too damn old to be acting like he was and how disgusting I thought he was for being such an asshole to a woman who obviously needed the seat more than he did. I got actual applause and three different people offered to give up their seats for me. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't think I'd respond too lady-like in that situation, even as a mere observer![/COLOR]


I was being so nice to her too


----------



## jenise (Jan 22, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Anyone else peep that NYx highlight and contour palette ?


  Yes! 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Here ya go---Meddy's Motos:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Love !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I bet those pieces are beautiful,you seem to have excellent taste.


     Gladys is really very pretty!   You forgot to put Greta on your list

   Me too on the flying! I'm right there with you!





   Thank you so much


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

jenise said:


> Love !!


 Thanks Jenise!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Gladys is really very pretty!   You forgot to put Greta on your list  [COLOR=0000FF]   Me too on the flying! I'm right there with you![/COLOR]:bigthumb:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you so much[/COLOR]:hug:


Oh no I didnt! Greta is priority numero uno if I can ever find it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hate when people treat people unfairly. I remember in London, Anthony and I were on the tube and this guy got up from his seat to grab a newspaper someone had left behind. It was at a stop so people were getting on and this older woman sat down in the seat he had been in and when he came back he started being all nasty to her and actually made her get up and stand. (The tube was very crowded) I got up from my seat and gave her mine and then proceeded to go off on this rather foul mouthed rant about men not knowing how to properly treat women nowadays, lack of manners being taught at home and he was too damn old to be acting like he was and how disgusting I thought he was for being such an asshole to a woman who obviously needed the seat more than he did. I got actual applause and three different people offered to give up their seats for me.






I would have given you a standing ovation!!!!  I love random acts of kindness


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no I didnt! Greta is priority numero uno if I can ever find it!


   I signed up for the Email notification so I'll let you know---quietly!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh I just confirmed that there is a Guerlain counter in the Neiman's in San Antonio!  That's only like an hour and a half VS the 3 hours each way to Houston! Woot!    PS. They did not have Greta,but she told me that if you go into the counter they can track down what you're looking for at another NM and have it sent to you free of charge. Guess I'll head off to SA on my next day off to check the Spring collection out in person and maybe visit some friends I have there while I'm at it! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I just confirmed that there is a Guerlain counter in the Neiman's in San Antonio!  That's only like an hour and a half VS the 3 hours each way to Houston! Woot!    PS. They did not have Greta,but she told me that if you go into the counter they can track down what you're looking for at another NM and have it sent to you free of charge. Guess I'll head off to SA on my next day off to check the Spring collection out in person and maybe visit some friends I have there while I'm at it! ompom:


 Yippeeeeeee ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I signed up for the Email notification so I'll let you know---quietly![/COLOR]


I did too and I got all excited the other day when I got an email from Sephora CS, but it was just them telling me they won't be getting any new stock of the ambient lighting palette in as its been DC'd.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :clap: [COLOR=0000FF]I would have given you a standing ovation!!!!  I love random acts of kindness[/COLOR]


It made me so angry! What kind of jackass makes an old lady with packages leave a seat? hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippeeeeeee ompom:


Hiya Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Buddy!


  Heyyyy Buddy!!  Howdy!!! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did too and I got all excited the other day when I got an email from Sephora CS, but it was just them telling me they won't be getting any new stock of the ambient lighting palette in as its been DC'd.


  Oh no! 



 Did you try other stores.  I thought I saw it at Nordies online.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did too and I got all excited the other day when I got an email from Sephora CS, but it was just them telling me they won't be getting any new stock of the ambient lighting palette in as its been DC'd.


  They're discontinuing it?!? Why?!?  I love mine


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It made me so angry! What kind of jackass makes an old lady with packages leave a seat?


    Exactly!  Pisses me off---that could have been your mom or my mom.  I always look at those things that way.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh no![/COLOR] :shock: [COLOR=0000FF] Did you try other stores.  I thought I saw it at Nordies online.[/COLOR]


No I haven't,  I honestly don't even know when I signed up to be noticed for an email on it. Since I got my balls, I never use the one I have anymore. Poor Luminous Light. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I love mine


   Maybe they're coming out with something even better---otherwise why would that d/c something so loved-----at 
  least  that's how we hope they think


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry ladies, it was the blush palette!  I just looked at the email again. I don't know why I was thinking of the lighting powders!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>








 it was so popular. I am surprised


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> PS. They did not have Greta,but she told me that if you go into the counter they can track down what you're looking for at another NM and have it sent to you free of charge. Guess I'll head off to SA on my next day off to check the Spring collection out in person and maybe visit some friends I have there while I'm at it!


    Oh that's so awesome.  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  No harm done!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh that's so awesome.  Thanks for the info!![/COLOR]:frenz:


Most welcome Meddy! Now to get down there and see if they can find a Greta! I'd die if they could find a Gigolo, I want that one even more than I want Greta!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Or Gwen! I want Gwen too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure. 

  I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into. 

  Talked to Rob on his way to work and he doesn't know what to tell me. Then we find out a mutual friend has just been kicked out of his house and is couch surfing. He said he was thinking about going in on a place with our friend. Normally I'd be ok with this, but we've talked about moving in together soon... which would totally mess up those plans. I'm glad he wants to help his friend but I don't think it's fair that he's throwing our plans under the bus, and I'm feeling left out in the cold.

  Then I get home and talk to Dad to find out what happened. Should have results in 24 hours. And I get another lecture. Yesterdays was about how lazy I am and that life is more than netflix and a cell phone, today, I tell him I'm close to working and that's wrong too! He keeps dragging stuff up from several years ago and I've just about had it. It's all I can do not just hang up on him. With him not being well I'm trying to just let it go but after years and years of his bs I'm getting to a breaking point. I'm the only one of his kids that still talks to him and I really don't want to go no contact but this is getting ridiculous.

  I went to see Selma and it was wonderful, but I couldn't do it justice because I couldn't get my mind off of the earlierp arts of the day and kept having anxiety attacks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Most welcome Meddy! Now to get down there and see if they can find a Greta! I'd die if they could find a Gigolo, I want that one even more than I want Greta!


   I have to look up Gigolo 



I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I have to look up Gigolo [/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm drawing a blank.[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh it's gorgeous!!!!  What a rich color.  Brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


    I Googled it---then had a fit


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

mel33t said:


> They're discontinuing it?!? Why?!?  I love mine


 It was LE but like the ambient palette I thought they will add it to perm line though !!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.   I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.   Talked to Rob on his way to work and he doesn't know what to tell me. Then we find out a mutual friend has just been kicked out of his house and is couch surfing. He said he was thinking about going in on a place with our friend. Normally I'd be ok with this, but we've talked about moving in together soon... which would totally mess up those plans. I'm glad he wants to help his friend but I don't think it's fair that he's throwing our plans under the bus, and I'm feeling left out in the cold.  Then I get home and talk to Dad to find out what happened. Should have results in 24 hours. And I get another lecture. Yesterdays was about how lazy I am and that life is more than netflix and a cell phone, today, I tell him I'm close to working and that's wrong too! He keeps dragging stuff up from several years ago and I've just about had it. It's all I can do not just hang up on him. With him not being well I'm trying to just let it go but after years and years of his bs I'm getting to a breaking point. I'm the only one of his kids that still talks to him and I really don't want to go no contact but this is getting ridiculous.  I went to see Selma and it was wonderful, but I couldn't do it justice because I couldn't get my mind off of the earlierp arts of the day and kept having anxiety attacks.


I hope you're able to get in where you want to get in. I'd say maybe talk to Rob about your feelings and see what he says. If ya'll had plans,it doesn't seem right to me for him to go off elsewhere. I do sat it's nice of him to want to help his friend though. I'm sorry you're dad is giving you such a hard time about everything and hope he lays off of you soon so that you no longer feel that going no contact is the only option. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh it's gorgeous!!!!  What a rich color.  Brought tears to my eyes![/COLOR]


Right? Why the heck would they discontinue a total show stopper like that? They have nothing else like it besides maybe Orgueil, but that's a totally different formula so it doesn't count. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Or Gwen! I want Gwen too!


    Look down------see the hole?  The rabbit hole?   It just opened & we fell in!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I Googled it---then had a fit[/COLOR]hboy:


It's definitely fit worthy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Look down------see the hole?  The rabbit hole?   It just opened & we fell in!!!![/COLOR]:lol:


We sure did! :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you're able to get in where you want to get in. I'd say maybe talk to Rob about your feelings and see what he says. If ya'll had plans,it doesn't seem right to me for him to go off elsewhere. I do sat it's nice of him to want to help his friend though. I'm sorry you're dad is giving you such a hard time about everything and hope he lays off of you soon so that you no longer feel that going no contact is the only option.


  Yeah I'm really glad he wants to help, but it always seems to be at the cost of plans with me. Always. It gets old. I feel like I never come first to him. 

  I do too. Part of the reason I delayed applying was because he got sick and I was prepared to go be with him if things got worse. So I feel like no  matter what I do I'm wrong.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.   I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.   Talked to Rob on his way to work and he doesn't know what to tell me. Then we find out a mutual friend has just been kicked out of his house and is couch surfing. He said he was thinking about going in on a place with our friend. Normally I'd be ok with this, but we've talked about moving in together soon... which would totally mess up those plans. I'm glad he wants to help his friend but I don't think it's fair that he's throwing our plans under the bus, and I'm feeling left out in the cold.  Then I get home and talk to Dad to find out what happened. Should have results in 24 hours. And I get another lecture. Yesterdays was about how lazy I am and that life is more than netflix and a cell phone, today, I tell him I'm close to working and that's wrong too! He keeps dragging stuff up from several years ago and I've just about had it. It's all I can do not just hang up on him. With him not being well I'm trying to just let it go but after years and years of his bs I'm getting to a breaking point. I'm the only one of his kids that still talks to him and I really don't want to go no contact but this is getting ridiculous.  I went to see Selma and it was wonderful, but I couldn't do it justice because I couldn't get my mind off of the earlierp arts of the day and kept having anxiety attacks.


 Oh Crimson, so sorry you had a crappy day!! Given time everything will start looking up again! It's a matter of days before you find a good employment!! I hope your father gets some good news soon and then you wouldn't feel so conflicted about that at least!And as for moving in probably he just didn't know how to say no and must be thinking it's just temporary!! I hope everything works out for the better soon!! Hang in there :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Crimson, so sorry you had a crappy day!! Given time everything will start looking up again! It's a matter of days before you find a good employment!! I hope your father gets some good news soon and then you wouldn't feel so conflicted about that at least!And as for moving in probably he just didn't know how to say no and must be thinking it's just temporary!! I hope everything works out for the better soon!! Hang in there


  Thanks V. See, Chris didn't ask, Rob just offered, without telling me first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We sure did!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.
> 
> I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.
> 
> ...


  I am really sorry your dad is giving you hassle. I have to agree with V & hopefully your dad hears good news.
  You'll find a good job, keep looking. It is just around the corner, I can feel it! 
  I hope your day gets brighter and tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Found a Gwen on Amazon for 48.42! Lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 22, 2015)

h





Medgal07 said:


> :crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh it's gorgeous!!!!  What a rich color.  Brought tears to my eyes![/COLOR]


 Hahahahaha love when MU brings tears to our eyes


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gracia is


oke:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gracia is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 22, 2015)

I found a new Greta for sale but I think it's one of the testers from the displays. Hmmm.....


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.
> 
> I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.
> 
> ...


  I'm sure you'll find a job soon, looking for employment is always a stressful experience.

  It's frustrating that some people really don't analyze the picture as a whole when they make decisions. Ever. I'm an overly critical person, so I would have considered how that decision would effect myself, my loved ones, the neighbors, people I don't even know but are in the area, etc. It'll be a hard conversation to have, but you'll want to both be on the same page before you end up moving in together down the road. 

  I'm sorry your dad is bombarding you with issues, I hope it's just the stress of waiting for results and just lashing out as a way to cope.  I'm praying everything goes well for you and your family, things WILL get better! It's always darkest before the dawn. <3


----------



## mel33t (Jan 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Phew! I mean, it sucks about the blush palette. 
  But I bet they'll come back with it and make it permanent. They did the same with the ambient palette.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'm sure you'll find a job soon, looking for employment is always a stressful experience.
> 
> It's frustrating that some people really don't analyze the picture as a whole when they make decisions. Ever. I'm an overly critical person, so I would have considered how that decision would effect myself, my loved ones, the neighbors, people I don't even know but are in the area, etc. It'll be a hard conversation to have, but you'll want to both be on the same page before you end up moving in together down the road.
> 
> I'm sorry your dad is bombarding you with issues, I hope it's just the stress of waiting for results and just lashing out as a way to cope.  I'm praying everything goes well for you and your family, things WILL get better! It's always darkest before the dawn. <3


  Thank you


----------



## mel33t (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.
> 
> I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.
> 
> ...


  Thinking of you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. Today has been rough, for sure.
> 
> I went over to the temp agency and I have a bad feeling the place I was wanting to work at is not currently hiring. I'm not really sure what to do. The only other place hiring through them is awful - most of my friends left there for this other place that I'm trying to get into.
> 
> ...


  Oh no!  I'm sorry your day was so lousy.  Clearly you have a lot of issues on your plate.  I'm praying that everything works out for the best!!!.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no!  I'm sorry your day was so lousy.  Clearly you have a lot of issues on your plate.  I'm praying that everything works out for the best!!!.


  Thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It means a lot that I know I can come here and let off steam and you guys are so supportive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies   It means a lot that I know I can come here and let off steam and you guys are so supportive.


 


NaomiH said:


> I found a new Greta for sale but I think it's one of the testers from the displays. Hmmm.....


Hmm worth it oke:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2015)

morning ladies!
   I hope everyone has a great day!
  Someone is sick at my job so I am stuck doing her job lol. ugh :/
  I already have a headache >.<


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm I the only here addicted to Empire TV show? Last night's episode was awesome!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm I the only here addicted to Empire TV show? Last night's episode was awesome!


  I heard about it but I haven't watched it!
  I'm glad to hear it's so good, I know for sure tomorrow I will be snowed in so I will catch up lol! 
  It just started right?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies!  I hope everyone has a great day! Someone is sick at my job so I am stuck doing her job lol. ugh :/ I already have a headache >.<


Morning And I hope your day gets better 


charismafulltv said:


> I'm I the only here addicted to Empire TV show? Last night's episode was awesome!


I've been meaning to catch it and still haven't yet.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been meaning to catch it and still haven't yet.


  Hi Dolly! how is ur day going?
  and thanks, gonna take a couple of excedrins and lunch is in an hour so I will be fine I think.

  Just found out I have to leave early, mom got an appointment with a specialist for an epidural injection for her back pain. 
  So I have to take her, yay to leaving work early but :/ my poor mom


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly! how is ur day going? and thanks, gonna take a couple of excedrins and lunch is in an hour so I will be fine I think.  Just found out I have to leave early, mom got an appointment with a specialist for an epidural injection for her back pain.  So I have to take her, yay to leaving work early but :/ my poor mom


I hope your mom is ok :hug: it is tough seeing a parent go through health issues. But I hope the epidural injection helps with her back pain.  My day is alright so far. Making a list of items I want lol and looking online for bedroom doors. Long story as to why we need them :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Long story as to why we need them


  Thanks! She is not doing so well after that work accident, but hopefully this will help her out. It's definitely hard seeing her go through that, but I am confident she will get better soon, she's always been a strong one that one 

  I am also making lists of things I want, I know IMATS is far but I want it to be ASAP lol.
  Hahah, well I hope you find your bedroom doors?  not gonna ask don't worry haha

  I'm looking for a Nikon lens that will have quiet auto focus. I think I decided on a camera, Nikon D5300  or the 5200.. I have to pick haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! She is not doing so well after that work accident, but hopefully this will help her out. It's definitely hard seeing her go through that, but I am confident she will get better soon, she's always been a strong one that one   I am also making lists of things I want, I know IMATS is far but I want it to be ASAP lol. Hahah, well I hope you find your bedroom doors?  not gonna ask don't worry haha  I'm looking for a Nikon lens that will have quiet auto focus. I think I decided on a camera, Nikon D5300  or the 5200.. I have to pick haha


I'm glad and I know she will be ok    Lol that's a smart way to go into Imats. Have the list front and center.  I hope I find some doors too lol  Whoa those are super fancy.  Good investment for sure.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I heard about it but I haven't watched it! I'm glad to hear it's so good, I know for sure tomorrow I will be snowed in so I will catch up lol!  It just started right?


 It's the 3rd episode last Wednesday. The guest stars this week are Naomi Campbell and Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good investment for sure.


  I did it, I bought it lol!
  Best Buy gave me 12 month financing so yay xD
  That I can do!


  I am sure that list will be out the window at IMATS... I'll look at all the pretty things and just want them all xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I did it, I bought it lol! Best Buy gave me 12 month financing so yay xD That I can do!   I am sure that list will be out the window at IMATS... I'll look at all the pretty things and just want them all xD


Lol awesome   Haha I bet it will fly out the window too. Especially since they give pretty awesome deals on items.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I heard about it but I haven't watched it!
> I'm glad to hear it's so good, I know for sure tomorrow I will be snowed in so I will catch up lol!
> It just started right?


 Yes it's pretty new VK.  We're expecting messy weather---freezing rain and snow so we're going out to dinner tonight in anticipation of being in on Saturday.  They say we may get just a few inches of snow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly! how is ur day going?
> and thanks, gonna take a couple of excedrins and lunch is in an hour so I will be fine I think.
> 
> Just found out I have to leave early, mom got an appointment with a specialist for an epidural injection for her back pain.
> So I have to take her, yay to leaving work early but :/ my poor mom


  Oh I hope that relieves your headache. Your mom has had a rough go of it.   I really hope this helps her!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's the 3rd episode last Wednesday. The guest stars this week are Naomi Campbell and Cuba Gooding Jr.


   I'll have to put this in my phone with a reminder because I never remember when they're on.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'll have to put this in my phone with a reminder because I never remember when they're on.[/COLOR]


 Meddy, the story is awesome. Every week there are cameos of famous celebrities not just in music but in film and fashion.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly! how is ur day going?
> and thanks, gonna take a couple of excedrins and lunch is in an hour so I will be fine I think.
> 
> Just found out I have to leave early, mom got an appointment with a specialist for an epidural injection for her back pain.
> So I have to take her, yay to leaving work early but :/ my poor mom


  I hope you and your mom both feel better soon!


  Dad called first thing this morning and I answered because I thought he had results. Nope, wanted to lay into me for another thirty minutes. If he wasn't sick I would have hung up on  him two days ago. I hate this.

  Then the temp agency called and all they had was a third shift position at the awful place. I don't mind third shift, I'd rather not work that but if it's all I can get that's fine, but everyone has told me not to accept a job at that place so I declined. I feel like shit. Almost all of my friends are working at the place I'm trying to get in at and they all got in easy. Why am I having so much trouble?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! She is not doing so well after that work accident, but hopefully this will help her out. It's definitely hard seeing her go through that, but I am confident she will get better soon, she's always been a strong one that one
> 
> I am also making lists of things I want, I know IMATS is far but I want it to be ASAP lol.
> Hahah, well I hope you find your bedroom doors?  not gonna ask don't worry haha
> ...


  Wishing your mother all the best!

  I own the D5200 and I love it! You can't go wrong with that one


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy, the story is awesome. Every week there are cameos of famous celebrities not just in music but in film and fashion.


  I'm in 'C'!  I put a reminder on my phone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope you and your mom both feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Dad called first thing this morning and I answered because I thought he had results. Nope, wanted to lay into me for another thirty minutes. If he wasn't sick I would have hung up on  him two days ago. I hate this.
> ...


  Dad's anger right now might be his fear about whatever is going on with him medically.  It's scary not knowing what's wrong.
   I hope things turn around for you soon!!!!!  Sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone of you tried the Pineapple + Mango B&BW Candle? I am so in love with this scent


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope you and your mom both feel better soon!   Dad called first thing this morning and I answered because I thought he had results. Nope, wanted to lay into me for another thirty minutes. If he wasn't sick I would have hung up on  him two days ago. I hate this.  Then the temp agency called and all they had was a third shift position at the awful place. I don't mind third shift, I'd rather not work that but if it's all I can get that's fine, but everyone has told me not to accept a job at that place so I declined. I feel like shit. Almost all of my friends are working at the place I'm trying to get in at and they all got in easy. Why am I having so much trouble?


I'm sorry your dad is giving you such a rough time :hug:  You will get in, it takes time. It'll come, keep up hope 


Periodinan said:


> Has anyone of you tried the Pineapple + Mango B&BW Candle? I am so in love with this scent


Love that scent! One of my faves :yum:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love that scent! One of my faves


  I think I'll never be able to light that candle. It smells so so so good! 
I'd buy so many of them if I lived in the US


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I think I'll never be able to light that candle. It smells so so so good!   I'd buy so many of them if I lived in the US :haha:


I could imagine an extreme candle haul of Pineapple Mango lol


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I could imagine an extreme candle haul of Pineapple Mango lol


  I'd have a whole room filled with Pineapple Mango candles


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 23, 2015)

Wishing your mom the best, [@]v0ltagekid[/@]!


----------



## jenise (Jan 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm I the only here addicted to Empire TV show? Last night's episode was awesome!


 I'm addicted too! SO GOOD


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Dad's anger right now might be his fear about whatever is going on with him medically.  It's scary not knowing what's wrong.
> I hope things turn around for you soon!!!!!  Sending good thoughts your way!!!
> 
> That's probably part of it, but he has been this way all of my life honestly. I never realized how bad it was until I started reading /r/raisedbynarcissists. It really hit home then just what a horrible father he was. He takes credit for me turning out well and going to college even though he was barely present when I was growing up. But of course me dropping out and being depressed is mom's fault!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Has anyone of you tried the Pineapple + Mango B&BW Candle? I am so in love with this scent


 Yes!  I love it.  I'm a candle freak.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's probably part of it, but he has been this way all of my life honestly. I never realized how bad it was until I started reading /r/raisedbynarcissists. It really hit home then just what a horrible father he was. He takes credit for me turning out well and going to college even though he was barely present when I was growing up. But of course me dropping out and being depressed is mom's fault!
> 
> Of course, I do understand that he is not doing well and is scared, and I even understand that he's taking it out in the way he is, if that's what this is. But after being treated this way all my life, it's hard to separate it.


    Oh absolutely Crimson---fear is never justification to behave poorly and treat others that way.  The point in that 
   was/is that it's not you.  I'm very sorry this is such a trying time for you and hope there's some relief in sight.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh absolutely Crimson---fear is never justification to behave poorly and treat others that way.  The point in that
> was/is that it's not you.  I'm very sorry this is such a trying time for you and hope there's some relief in sight.


  Thank you


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2015)

jenise said:


> I'm addicted too! SO GOOD


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!  I love it.  I'm a candle freak.








Candle FREAK here too...of course...Sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The kids got us French Vanilla ice cream candles for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they smell just like it! Makes me want to eat ice cream LOL


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 23, 2015)

[@]MandyVanHook[/@] Said a little prayer for your MIL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Candle FREAK here too...of course...Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...






But of course!!! 



 Those candles sound scrumptious!!!  My guilty pleasure is afternoon tea---with a Teapot and a lit candle---especially on a cold snowy day.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ladies good morning!
  I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain) 
  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol!
  She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.

  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it 
  I'm really excited to get it.


----------



## jenise (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning! I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol! She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it  I'm really excited to get it.


 Just saw that, the price is pretty steep for drugstore but the swatxhes look nice- contemplating lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just saw that, the price is pretty steep for drugstore but the swatxhes look nice- contemplating lol


  I thought so too, but then I saw how many shades it had, and I think it's worth it. Came out to 22 after the discount.. I think that's fine.


----------



## jenise (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I thought so too, but then I saw how many shades it had, and I think it's worth it. Came out to 22 after the discount.. I think that's fine.


 Yeah I know it comes out to 22! Just not sure if I need another contour palette hahah I have so manyyyy


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning! I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol! She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it  I'm really excited to get it.


 Voltage, I'll pray for your mother. I'm so sorry so many ladies here are going through hard times. :hug:


----------



## Sandy072 (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning! I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol! She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it  I'm really excited to get it.


  I am wondering how long until UltA gets it and does a 40% off NYX sale... I do like that the pans pop out of this! Here's the color descriptions .. Kinda blurry ...


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 24, 2015)

New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


  Love ur new glasses! that lip color looks awesome on u!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


You are adorable & a beauty    





v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning! I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol! She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it  I'm really excited to get it.


Praying for your mother and I hope she is better


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Praying for your mother and I hope she is better


  Thanks Dolly! I hope u are doing well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks Dolly! I hope u are doing well


I found doors and I'm supposed to be going somewhere....but no one wants to wake up....they need to get the doors outta my car, so I can leave lol  I'm ok and I hope you are well


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish the intense butter glosses would launch so I can get the palette and glosses together!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


  Very pretty.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I wish the intense butter glosses would launch so I can get the palette and glosses together!


  hopefully soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Glad u found them! I am now looking for ruffle curtains, cotton .. so hard to find >.<
> Make lots of noise and they will wake up haha
> 
> hopefully soon


  Muhahaha they woke up..of course because I am making breakfast lol

  Oh curtains are hard to look for, they either look how you want them to and the material is shit.......or the material is great and the pattern or design suck lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning! I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)  And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol! She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.  For anyone that wants it, there's a new contour palette by NYX, and it's in their website. It's 30 but they have a 25% off (code WELCOME25), it looks super complete in terms of shades and I really wanted to try it. U get free shipping with 25 dollars so I added one of those aquabrow dupes! let's see how I like it  I'm really excited to get it.


  Hi V0ltage,   I hope the epidural helps your mom!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Muhahaha they woke up..of course because I am making breakfast lol
> 
> Oh curtains are hard to look for, they either look how you want them to and the material is shit.......or the material is great and the pattern or design suck lol


  exactly, i found what i wanted but wrong material.. ugh idk where else to look :/


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! me too! she refuses to take pain meds, she's making it so difficult ugh :/


 I understand about the pain meds-- has she been going to PT? and has she gotten an MRI?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I understand about the pain meds-- has she been going to PT? and has she gotten an MRI?


  they finally let her do the MRI last week, and they did some test that shows she has a damaged nerve 
  She got multiple herniated discs from the accident, so this recovery won't be fun 
  She's been going to PT and the chiro since like 3 days after the accident, she goes 3 times a week  i feel so bad for her


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> they finally let her do the MRI last week, and they did some test that shows she has a damaged nerve  She got multiple herniated discs from the accident, so this recovery won't be fun  She's been going to PT and the chiro since like 3 days after the accident, she goes 3 times a week  i feel so bad for her


  Oh wow! multiple-level discs.... it'll take some time.  I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh wow! multiple-level discs.... it'll take some time. I hope she gets better soon!


  Yea,  thanks! I hope so too. I had the same thing due to a car accident and I'm still not 100% so I know what she's feeling.
  Thank you for asking


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning!
> I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)
> And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol!
> She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.
> ...


  GIRL. Dem glasses. They are perfect on you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


 You're so adorable! Those glasses are so cute!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope she gets better soon!
> 
> 
> GIRL. Dem glasses. They are perfect on you!


  Thank you Crimson! I hope your situation gets resolved too hun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies good morning!
> I fell asleep so early last night, I was at the doc's office with mom until late (she was getting an epidural for her back pain)
> And they made us wait forever, and by the time I got home I ate and went to sleep lol!
> She's not feeling well today, it makes me so sad to be so helpless u know.
> ...






VK!!!!  My heart goes out to you & your mom.  Praying that she gets some relief and full recovery soon.  Such frustration for all of you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


    ADORABLE!!!   You look so pretty! I love your scarf too!!!  I have the Dior Cheek & lip Glow but I've only worn it as a blush, under my foundation.  I love it!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 24, 2015)

Y





Anaphora said:


> New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


You look so cute!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> VK!!!!  My heart goes out to you & your mom.  Praying that she gets some relief and full recovery soon.  Such frustration for all of you!


  Thank you! 
  She's making an effort now, she went for a walk lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!
> She's making an effort now, she went for a walk lol.


 Awww that's great---a start


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! I pray for everyone's family, I know so many have been going through something  I hope everyone gets well soon.        I can't wait for anything, way to impatient hahaha..  I bought my DSLR yesterday, it arrives Wednesday. I hope to make a review for you guys if u are interested  My diva ring light should be here Monday so I am super excited    Love ur new glasses! that lip color looks awesome on u!





Dolly Snow said:


> You are adorable & a beauty Praying for your mother and I hope she is better





Vandekamp said:


> Very pretty.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope she gets better soon!   GIRL. Dem glasses. They are perfect on you!





charismafulltv said:


> You're so adorable! Those glasses are so cute!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   ADORABLE!!!   You look so pretty! I love your scarf too!!!  I have the Dior Cheek & lip Glow but I've only worn it as a blush, under my foundation.  I love it!!![/COLOR]





NaomiH said:


> Y You look so cute!


  Thanks,ladies! Seriously though, get the LE Coral version of Lip Glow. I'm so in love.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


  SO adorable! Love how that shade looks on you.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just bought the NYx contour palette ulta won't have the NYx spring collection till the end of febuary and I have no patience I got the palette the liquid liner for my mom and another hd concealer cause they are the bomb! Hopefully within the next few days they launch the intense glosses I only want 2 but the new high voltage lipsticks I want like 8 of those! So hopefully they launch together! There are 2 YouTube videos for the lipsticks and glosses with swatches for anyone that's interested.   I know Nyx is gonna take forever to ship my stuff so now the waiting gameeeee


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know Nyx is gonna take forever to ship my stuff so now the waiting gameeeee


   I hope you love your contour palette!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love your contour palette!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you me too! My best friend bought me the Anastasia one for my birthday and I like it but stopped using it because it possibly was breaking me out so I went back to my too faced bronzer which might also possibly be breaking me out I've been trying a lot of new skin care and makeup so at this point I'm not really sure what's causing the issue but I hope this palette will be good cause 30 bucks is up there in price


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know Nyx is gonna take forever to ship my stuff so now the waiting gameeeee


  I hate how long they take to ship, also they ship from cali and I'm in ny, so it takes even longer :/ but hopefully it will be here soon. 

  Do you think maybe it's your brush, the one u are using for contouring? How often do you clean it? and what are u using to clean it?


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I hate how long they take to ship, also they ship from cali and I'm in ny, so it takes even longer :/ but hopefully it will be here soon.   Do you think maybe it's your brush, the one u are using for contouring? How often do you clean it? and what are u using to clean it?


  I'm in NY too and I usually get my package in 2 sometimes 2 and a half weeks! I use a couple different brushes mostly Angeled fluffy  brushes and I try and clean all my brushes once a week and I go between washing them with the solid beauty blender cleaner and cetaphils antibacterial soap


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm in NY too and I usually get my package in 2 sometimes 2 and a half weeks! I use a couple different brushes mostly Angeled fluffy brushes and I try and clean all my brushes once a week and I go between washing them with the solid beauty blender cleaner and cetaphils antibacterial soap


  Oh man I only ordered once and it was maybe like 2 weeks wait. Let's hope it's quicker this time 

  Mmm.. that's weird that shouldn't be breaking u out then  I usually at least spray cleanse them after every use ( I know super tedious) try the cinema secrets cleanser, perhaps that will help.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy Sunday ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know a lot of you have things going on with your parents, in laws, and other family members. I've been thinking about you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  We're supposed to get a big snow storm in the next two days. Which sucks because I'm supposed to see the Knicks tomorrow with the boyfriend. If it's snowing really badly then we won't go. I"m hoping it's not as bad as everyone says. 

  Hope you all are having a great weekend. I'm re-organizing my entire room. Got rid of a lot of junk from highschool and college: stuffed animals, old magazines, donated some books for the library. 
  Next weekend I think I'm going to tackle my closet and my drawers. I hate having stuff, but I love reading and art and makeup so of course I have tons of books, tons of art supplies and stationery goods, and then of course, makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying to get everything paired down to a reasonable amount.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh man I only ordered once and it was maybe like 2 weeks wait. Let's hope it's quicker this time   Mmm.. that's weird that shouldn't be breaking u out then  I usually at least spray cleanse them after every use ( I know super tedious) try the cinema secrets cleanser, perhaps that will help.


  It's just my skin I have very sensitive acne prone skin and I try to use products that don't have talc in them but that's not always easy to find my skins been going crazy the last couple of months because I've been trying out different makeup and skin care trying to find a new skin care routine that's works for my skin


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey there!
  I can't wait for the snow storm lol, sorry! We went to BJS and stocked up on food, hopefully work will send me home early tomorrow. I am off Tuesday, so I should be snowed in super comfy haha... 
  I do hope u can make ur game, weather predictions sometimes are wrong!

  I have been reorganizing the last couple of weekends, but this one my back kinda hurts and my mom isn't doing well. So I am just staying with her. 
  Hopefully she will be better soon.. I'm baking for her today 

  Incredible how many things u find when u organize no? I threw out like 3 bags of stuff I didn't need and took out like 3 bags of clothes to be donated @[email protected] and I am not done yet!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> It's just my skin I have very sensitive acne prone skin and I try to use products that don't have talc in them but that's not always easy to find my skins been going crazy the last couple of months because I've been trying out different makeup and skin care trying to find a new skin care routine that's works for my skin


  oh gotcha!
  sorry  that's gotta be frustrating for sure


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy sunday everyone!

@mel33t I wish I had the discipline to start organizing my stuff. I really need to do that. I am such a messy person 

Guys, I need to tell you sth! I just recently got my first clarisonic brush (the Mia2) and I am so in love with this little thing. I never thought it could live up to all the hype but it certainly does. I never knew my skin could feel that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am so impressed.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have been reorganizing the last couple of weekends, but this one my back kinda hurts and my mom isn't doing well. So I am just staying with her.
> Hopefully she will be better soon.. I'm baking for her today
> 
> Incredible how many things u find when u organize no? I threw out like 3 bags of stuff I didn't need and took out like 3 bags of clothes to be donated @[email protected] and I am not done yet!


  Hope your back feels better soon, and your mom! 
  If it's bad enough maybe you'll get a snow day!! My boss only let us off one time and that was last year (we got a ton last year!). 

  I'm on bag three right now lol. It's good to re-organize, I feel like huge weights are lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 25, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> @mel33t I wish I had the discipline to start organizing my stuff. I really need to do that. I am such a messy person
> 
> Guys, I need to tell you sth! I just recently got my first clarisonic brush (the Mia2) and I am so in love with this little thing. I never thought it could live up to all the hype but it certainly does. I never knew my skin could feel that way
> 
> ...


  Hullo!! I'm self-diagnosed OCD so I'm always organizing something. But I have a lot of clutter. I find that doing a ten minute spurt really helps. Like ten minutes to go through my lip glosses and sort them out. 

  You really like the Clarisonic? I've been wanting to try it so many times.. what's your skin like? I'm dry/normal and I tend to be pretty sensitive to things.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. And to those having a hard day, I am hoping your day brightens up


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hullo!! I'm self-diagnosed OCD so I'm always organizing something. But I have a lot of clutter. I find that doing a ten minute spurt really helps. Like ten minutes to go through my lip glosses and sort them out.
> 
> You really like the Clarisonic? I've been wanting to try it so many times.. what's your skin like? I'm dry/normal and I tend to be pretty sensitive to things.


  That would be so great if I could bring myself to do that. My bf is such an organized person and I am simply not. I am the complete opposite. I leave my stuff everywhere.. 

Yep! I never thought I would. My father went to the US and got me one as a present. I would have never bought it myself bec I always thought these things were way too pricey and that a normal face brush could do the same.
I have to admit I was wrong. This brush is so awesome!
My skin is also quite dry and I tend to touch my face a lot during the day (not a good habit, I know), which is why it is irritated quite often.


----------



## jenise (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey there! I can't wait for the snow storm lol, sorry! We went to BJS and stocked up on food, hopefully work will send me home early tomorrow. I am off Tuesday, so I should be snowed in super comfy haha...  I do hope u can make ur game, weather predictions sometimes are wrong!    I have been reorganizing the last couple of weekends, but this one my back kinda hurts and my mom isn't doing well. So I am just staying with her.  Hopefully she will be better soon.. I'm baking for her today   Incredible how many things u find when u organize no? I threw out like 3 bags of stuff I didn't need and took out like 3 bags of clothes to be donated @[email protected] and I am not done yet!


 I can't wait for the snow storm either haha I'm hoping to at least get some classes canceled :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hullo!! I'm self-diagnosed OCD so I'm always organizing something. But I have a lot of clutter. I find that doing a ten minute spurt really helps. Like ten minutes to go through my lip glosses and sort them out.
> 
> You really like the Clarisonic? I've been wanting to try it so many times.. what's your skin like? I'm dry/normal and I tend to be pretty sensitive to things.
> 
> ...


  You too Dolly


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hope your back feels better soon, and your mom!
> If it's bad enough maybe you'll get a snow day!! My boss only let us off one time and that was last year (we got a ton last year!).
> 
> I'm on bag three right now lol. It's good to re-organize, I feel like huge weights are lifted off my shoulders.


  Thank u ! I hope my bosses let me leave early (my uncle and aunt lol) crossing my fingers for that.
  I know right it feels awesome to get rid of stuff sometimes.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> I can't wait for the snow storm either haha I'm hoping to at least get some classes canceled :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## jenise (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:


 How are you???


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> How are you???


 I am good jenise!! How are u! We had a snow storm sat early morning and it was snowing the whole day yest! but today is as bright as it can get!! Sooo pleasant !! There is another one coming?? @[email protected] I hope you get a safe snow storm just enough to cut few classes :wink:


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh gotcha! sorry  that's gotta be frustrating for sure


  It really is! But thanks you for asking!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  WHAT? NO! So sorry to hear that. That is so mean! Why do people have to do such things? 
It is on the one hand kinda gross to take used make up and on the other hand just nasty. She must have noticed that it's one of your passions. 
Wow, can't believe why people would do that. Maybe it's jealousy. 
Will you be seeing her again?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  Holy crap. Did you hire her through an agency? I can't believe the cops aren't taking it seriously.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> WHAT? NO! So sorry to hear that. That is so mean! Why do people have to do such things?   It is on the one hand kinda gross to take used make up and on the other hand just nasty. She must have noticed that it's one of your passions.   Wow, can't believe why people would do that. Maybe it's jealousy.   Will you be seeing her again?


 It is Nasty!!! She was supposed to come Monday. The company said they would handle it somehow but I dont know what that means. I have a makeup room with display cases and organizers. I have 3 sons so they dont go in there. I instructed her not to clean that room I would do it. Ive been in bed trying to heal and didnt notice until yesterday when I went to swatch VGM. So glad Naomi asked for that Pic or I wouldnt have known yet.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Holy crap. Did you hire her through an agency? I can't believe the cops aren't taking it seriously.


 He was smirking and is like its lipstick and eyeshadow. Hes like yeah sure we will do a full investigation. i won't hold my breathe


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> It is Nasty!!! She was supposed to come Monday. The company said they would handle it somehow but I dont know what that means. I have a makeup room with display cases and organizers. I have 3 sons so they dont go in there. I instructed her not to clean that room I would do it. Ive been in bed trying to heal and didnt notice until yesterday when I went to swatch VGM. So glad Naomi asked for that Pic or I wouldnt have known yet.


  I wonder if she'll turn up on Monday... I hope the company will find a way to clarify things for you.
So sorry that happened to you. 
It might sound ridiculous bec there are things that are way more important in life than make up but as a fellow make up lover I feel very sorry for you. I can only imagine how it'd be to lose some of my loved lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I hope she didn't steal anything else as well...


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I wonder if she'll turn up on Monday... I hope the company will find a way to clarify things for you.  So sorry that happened to you.   It might sound ridiculous bec there are things that are way more important in life than make up but as a fellow make up lover I feel very sorry for you. I can only imagine how it'd be to lose some of my loved lippies.  :support:  I hope she didn't steal anything else as well...


 Thanks Love, I have been looking around but usually won't notice until you need something and its not there. I know its not  the worst thing that can happen but we stalk and search and spend good money on our passion. I'm glad I have people who get it!:kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


I'm so sorry sassy  Those bastard cops won't take it seriously. Uh that's precious items to us. I'm sorry and I hope the agency fires her and does something to involve the police. At the end of the day something was stolen and it needs to be dealt with like all other robberies. I bet it would be diff if they had stolen donuts :lol:...the FBI would get involved lol


----------



## jenise (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am good jenise!! How are u! We had a snow storm sat early morning and it was snowing the whole day yest! but today is as bright as it can get!! Sooo pleasant !! There is another one coming?? @[email protected] I hope you get a safe snow storm just enough to cut few classes :wink:


   I'm good as well! We were supposed to have a storm yesterday but it only snowed a little in the morning and the streets were clear by the afternoon! This one is supposed to be much worse though tomorrow and Tuesday. Thanks me too! I have no classes Monday/Friday's so Tuesday's and Thursdays I have class from 8AM- 7PM!! It's worth it since I get two free days tho haha.  





SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


 Omg my heart is breaking for you. I hope they take it seriously


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am good jenise!! How are u! We had a snow storm sat early morning and it was snowing the whole day yest! but today is as bright as it can get!! Sooo pleasant !! There is another one coming?? @[email protected] I hope you get a safe snow storm just enough to cut few classes :wink:


  V ~  winter storm Juno is coming tomorrow into Tuesday.  They're saying it's going to be big -- my area is expected to get 10- 14".  Hate snow soo much especially if I have to drive to work.  My job will never ever close


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> I'm good as well! We were supposed to have a storm yesterday but it only snowed a little in the morning and the streets were clear by the afternoon! This one is supposed to be much worse though tomorrow and Tuesday. Thanks me too! I have no classes Monday/Friday's so Tuesday's and Thursdays I have class from 8AM- 7PM!! It's worth it since I get two free days tho haha.  Omg my heart is breaking for you. I hope they take it seriously


 Thanks Jenise!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry sassy  Those bastard cops won't take it seriously. Uh that's precious items to us. I'm sorry and I hope the agency fires her and does something to involve the police. At the end of the day something was stolen and it needs to be dealt with like all other robberies. I bet it would be diff if they had stolen donuts :lol:...the FBI would get involved lol


 LOL!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  Oh Sassy ~ that's terrible.  I feel for you.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry sassy  Those bastard cops won't take it seriously. Uh that's precious items to us. I'm sorry and I hope the agency fires her and does something to involve the police. At the end of the day something was stolen and it needs to be dealt with like all other robberies. I bet it would be diff if they had stolen donuts :lol:...the FBI would get involved lol


 LoL!! I needed that! I should have told him they were hidden in a box of Krispy Kremes!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hate snow soo much especially if I have to drive to work. My job will never ever close


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  Oh no!!! I hate how someone can do that!! I hope they get it back for you Sassy!
  It will annoy me to no end even though to some its just makeup. I have to have everything in order. I am very particular about that! even if a pencil is missing I will not have peace till i find it and keep it back in its place. The habit extends to everything else too. Archiving work mails, office files, folders everything. I literally take "Everything has a place and there is a place for everything " to heart.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! I pray for everyone's family, I know so many have been going through something  I hope everyone gets well soon.        I can't wait for anything, way to impatient hahaha..  I bought my DSLR yesterday, it arrives Wednesday. I hope to make a review for you guys if u are interested  My diva ring light should be here Monday so I am super excited    Love ur new glasses! that lip color looks awesome on u!


  Did you end up with the 5300 or the 5200?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I just read the alert WD!! hboy:  Snow accumulation of 18-24????????????????????????:shock:  I HAVE to be at wok tomm but day after maybe I will be able to work from home!! It says monday evening to tuesday afternoon so  hopefully the conditions will be better tom!! Stay safe WD, its so hard when you have to make it to office no matter what the weather is!!!


  You stay safe too V.  Leave early if you have too.  It sucks trying to get home from work during a storm.️


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> New glasses + duckface + Dior Coral Lip Glow!   I have sworn off backups, buuuuuut I'm backing this up. So pretty and easy to wear even when my lips are gross and flaky.


  You look amazing! I love that lippie!  Have you received your new brow products? I tried my ABH blonde brow powder yesterday with a little of the ABH dip brow in blonde and I really liked it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  omg Sassy I am so sorry that's awful  I don't ever let anyone in my room lmao.. I would cut a b!tch if they took my stuff.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!!! I hate how someone can do that!! I hope they get it back for you Sassy! It will annoy me to no end even though to some its just makeup. I have to have everything in order. I am very particular about that! even if a pencil is missing I will not have peace till i find it and keep it back in its place. The habit extends to everything else too. Archiving work mails, office files, folders everything. I literally take "Everything has a place and there is a place for everything " to heart. hboy:


 I am the same way. All my lippies are in alphabetical order in the box in a organizer. I looked at pics of my display and the lat 2 missing are FrankenFurter and Glam. I have a bu of FNF and Glam is perm. Thank goodness!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> 5300 !  I am very excited ! Thank you for your suggestions. Best Buy had 12 month financing so that worked out well!  It comes on Wednesday I think!   Now i just have to find good filming background... nobody wants to see my messy closet haha   omg Sassy I am so sorry that's awful  I don't ever let anyone in my room lmao.. I would cut a b!tch if they took my stuff.


 Girl, I want to go to her house and look for my things. The old me would have been there without calling the police.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm curious with why some people got lipsticks from the Cinderella collection? Is it out in Asia already?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm curious with why some people got lipsticks from the Cinderella collection? Is it out in Asia already?


Samples from updates and press samples, I'm guessing.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


 I'm so sorry, Sassy. I don't know why they wouldn't take it seriously. It doesn't matter what she stole, it's of significant enough monetary value to matter. Ugh. I hope you get it all resolved. :hug:  





IAmakeupaddict said:


> You look amazing! I love that lippie!  Have you received your new brow products? I tried my ABH blonde brow powder yesterday with a little of the ABH dip brow in blonde and I really liked it.


 Thanks!   I haven't received them yet, but am super excited. I figure if my brow game still sucks then I no longer haVe any excuses. I'm glad you like yours!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am the same way. All my lippies are in alphabetical order in the box in a organizer. I looked at pics of my display and the lat 2 missing are FrankenFurter and Glam. I have a bu of FNF and Glam is perm. Thank goodness!


 Oh no not glam!!! Glam was LE sassy as far as I know! Sad that she was ready to risk her job for this!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought too much at MAC today. I just went in to try on Taupe, which ended up looking awful on me so I'm glad I didn't order blind.   I got Morange lipstick, Prolongwear foundation in N18, Painterly paint pot, and the moisture primer. Too much money!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Samples from updates and press samples, I'm guessing.


 Oh I see!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no not glam!!! Glam was LE sassy as far as I know! Sad that she was ready to risk her job for this!!


 OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!! I can not take this! My heart stopped!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!! I can not take this! My heart stopped!


 Ugh I know, we all loved that Lippie! Victoriana from Toledo looks very close though Sassy!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I got Morange lipstick, Prolongwear foundation in N18, Painterly paint pot, and the moisture primer. Too much money!


  Could you post a picture of you wearing Morange?
  I have been thinking about getting it for so long, now I am tempted to get it in the special packaging, if it comes out with the WaD Collection.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

Woah guys, I have to get that off my mind.
I hate being on Prednisone! I could eat all the time, just eat everything, can't stop thinking about eating.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm in NY too and I usually get my package in 2 sometimes 2 and a half weeks! I use a couple different brushes mostly Angeled fluffy brushes and I try and clean all my brushes once a week and I go between washing them with the solid beauty blender cleaner and cetaphils antibacterial soap


 I wash my brushes after each use---so that means daily!!!  It's a pain in the ass but I have fewer skin
   eruptions.  When you put a used/dirty brush into a product you're just spreading bacteria.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened to you Sassy and shame on those cops for not taking it seriously too!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Girl, I want to go to her house and look for my things. The old me would have been there without calling the police.


  I would have.... with a witness of course lol.
  O_O


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I got Morange lipstick, Prolongwear foundation in N18, Painterly paint pot, and the moisture primer. Too much money!


  ooooh please let me know how u like the moisture primer!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ugh I know, we all loved that Lippie! Victoriana from Toledo looks very close though Sassy!!


 I will pick those up to replace it. I hadn't gotten around to wearing it yet only swatched.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so sorry, Sassy. I don't know why they wouldn't take it seriously. It doesn't matter what she stole, it's of significant enough monetary value to matter. Ugh. I hope you get it all resolved. :hug: Thanks!   I haven't received them yet, but am super excited. I figure if my brow game still sucks then I no longer haVe any excuses. I'm glad you like yours!


 I think they should consider the fact that LE items are more valuable and irreplaceable. They said to file a claim against our homeowners insurance. If nothing get resolved I might.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Sunday ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I hope you're having a good weekend too.  I awakened thinking about all the hardships & medical issues plaguing this thread and just started praying for everyone.  
   Good thoughts to All!!!






   They're talking over two feet of snow.  I'm over it already!  Hubs and I went to dinner in the snow Friday night and it's eerily pretty.  Everything was still & quiet. 
   It was  actually nice.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!! I can not take this! My heart stopped!


 Sassy, I have a backup I'll unload for normal retail + shipping if you want. I feel so bad that you lost Glam!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened to you Sassy and shame on those cops for not taking it seriously too!


 You telling me to post a pic is why I found out. Thanks you were helping and didnt know it.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> ooooh please let me know how u like the moisture primer!


 I will! I have it on right now under the Prolongwear and my fce feels really nice. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sassy, I have a backup I'll unload for normal retail + shipping if you want. I feel so bad that you lost Glam!


 Thanks so much!! As soon as I find out what they are going to do tomorrow I will let you know. You are amazing!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You telling me to post a pic is why I found out. Thanks you were helping and didnt know it.


:hug: :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My worst nightmare came true.... We hired a new housekeeper. 10 lippies and my Vice 2 and 3 palette are gone. I am heartbroken. I HATE thieves! All Mac lippies 3 from AA and 3 from PL collex. Plus Damn Glamorous which I have a bu of and 2 others I cant figure out yet. The police arent taking it seriously. Happy 2015!


  Oh no Sassy!  I hope you don't find anything else missing.  We've been lucky that way but like you, it's a very real fear.  It baffles me why someone would steal 
   something as personal as makeup---especially lipstick!  I am so, so sorry this happened to you.  It's like you have to totally arm your property w/cameras inside and out.  
   It's hard to trust anyone these days.

   It those cops had their tools stollen it'd be a different story!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh no Sassy!  I hope you don't find anything else missing.  We've been lucky that way but like you, it's a very real fear.  It baffles me why someone would steal[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   something as [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]personal as makeup---especially lipstick!  I am so, so sorry this happened to you.  It's like you have to totally arm your property w/cameras inside and out.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   It's hard to trust anyone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]these days.[/COLOR]


 I will clean my own house from here on out. My MS is flaring up and I have been feeling crummy and I thought why not. Now I know.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I got Morange lipstick, Prolongwear foundation in N18, Painterly paint pot, and the moisture primer. Too much money!


   Nice haul---you work hard, you earned it, you deserve it!  Now enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I will clean my own house from here on out. My MS is flaring up and I have been feeling crummy and I thought why not. Now I know.


  This makes me sick inside!!! You certainly don't need this added stress!!! If I lived near you I'd help clean your house and I wouldn't steal your makeup---I might make 
   you show me the goods to admire---but I wouldn't take them from you!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh! And Omega eyeshadow.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sassy, I have a backup I'll unload for normal retail + shipping if you want. I feel so bad that you lost Glam!


  This is sooo sweet.  I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This is sooo sweet.  I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️


 Me too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This is sooo sweet. I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Me too!






Hi 'C'.  How are you?  How's Mom doing?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This is sooo sweet. I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️






 Hi WD.  I hope you're having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This is sooo sweet.  I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️


 I love all you ladies and totally agree. Love this thread!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> He was smirking and is like its lipstick and eyeshadow. Hes like yeah sure we will do a full investigation. i won't hold my breathe


  Document the price of every single item that was taken and take it to the cops and the agency. That is unbelievable. Who gives a damn what it is? It's THEFT.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This makes me sick inside!!! You certainly don't need this added stress!!! If I lived near you I'd help clean your house and I wouldn't steal your makeup---I might make[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   you show me the goods [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to admire---but I wouldn't take them from you!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:kiss:


 Awww Meddy! Thats so sweet! Stress makes things worse. I want to see YOUR collection. I know its Amazing!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I love all you ladies and totally agree. Love this thread!


  me too! I really love everyone here : D 

  Anyone friendly enough to write my 5 page paper for me? 
  JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate school haha... 

  Someone save me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This is sooo sweet. I love the friendships that have developed in this thread️


  I love every single one of you on here!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> me too! I really love everyone here : D
> 
> Anyone friendly enough to write my 5 page paper for me?
> JK
> ...


  I used to love writing papers for school.
  Lol except when there was a paper due every day


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Exactly! At the end of the day, someone stole and it needs to be dealt with properly.
> 
> 
> I used to love writing papers for school.
> Lol except when there was a paper due every day


 
  this is the last one for this class. I thought it was 2 pages, but it's 5 D: hahaa...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> this is the last one for this class. I thought it was 2 pages, but it's 5 D: hahaa...


  eeeek, that is awful lol and kinda funny...sorta. 
  Only because I've done that before..forgot how many pages I had to do, and ended up rushing in the end.......with tons of bullshit lmao 
  You know to fill up the paper, so it looks good & sounds good....but really is filled with ramblings lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> eeeek, that is awful lol and kinda funny...sorta.
> Only because I've done that before..forgot how many pages I had to do, and ended up rushing in the end.......with tons of bullshit lmao
> You know to fill up the paper, so it looks good & sounds good....but really is filled with ramblings lol


  yea... this professor is so annoying tho, her instructions don't make any sense


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea... this professor is so annoying tho, her instructions don't make any sense


I'm sorry you got one of those professors. :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry you got one of those professors.


  yea.. she doesn't know what she's doing.
  my first assignment was group work right, and then the second one was to do a paper on the group work.. so i was quoting myself... -.- what the..


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea.. she doesn't know what she's doing. my first assignment was group work right, and then the second one was to do a paper on the group work.. so i was quoting myself... -.- what the..


 So weird!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 25, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't know MAC made N18 before today. It's perfect!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea.. she doesn't know what she's doing.
> my first assignment was group work right, and then the second one was to do a paper on the group work.. so i was quoting myself... -.- what the..


I disliked group work with a passion, because there's always one person who ends up doing the majority of the workload and that person was usually me.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> UGH. I'm so sorry that happened to you Sassy, you're amazing for not driving over to her house and taking it all back (because just thinking about it is making me angry for you).      I disliked group work with a passion, because there's always one person who ends up doing the majority of the workload and that person was usually me.


 Don't give me too much credit. If I had an address I'd greet her with a Donkey Punch to the forehead. I did find her in Facebook and told her I have herpes. Enjoy!  P.S. I dont really have herpes!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> P.S. I dont really have herpes!


  If I could like this more than once, I would. Does the agency have it's own FB page too?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> If I could like this more than once, I would. Does the agency have it's own FB page too?


 Yes I'm gonna give them until the end of the day tomorrow before I release the Kracken!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea.. she doesn't know what she's doing.
> my first assignment was group work right, and then the second one was to do a paper on the group work.. so i was quoting myself... -.- what the..
> uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh what?!?!
> She clearly has no idea what she is doing lol
> ...


  YAAAS sassy! love it lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 25, 2015)

Not intimidating in the least, but it was one of the first pictures that popped up on Google!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Not intimidating in the least, but it was one of the first pictures that popped up on Google!


 LOL! That made me laugh so hard! He's so cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Don't give me too much credit. If I had an address I'd greet her with a Donkey Punch to the forehead. I did find her in Facebook and told her I have herpes. Enjoy!  P.S. I dont really have herpes!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Not intimidating in the least, but it was one of the first pictures that popped up on Google!


Oh how I love that little turtle!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> me too! I really love everyone here : D
> 
> Anyone friendly enough to write my 5 page paper for me?
> JK
> ...






Nice try VK.  I actually loved writing papers.  I feel your pain though.  Once you get started you'll be fine.  Getting it going is the hardest part.  The best part is 
    yet to come-----that's being all done!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Not intimidating in the least, but it was one of the first pictures that popped up on Google!






I think I dated him once!!!   EEK!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> P.S. I dont really have herpes!


    ....and I'd help!!!!



  She's probably at an emergency clinic at this very moment


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Don't give me too much credit. If I had an address I'd greet her with a Donkey Punch to the forehead. I did find her in Facebook and told her I have herpes. Enjoy!  P.S. I dont really have herpes!


 :lmao:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Does Toledo launch tomorrow or Tuesday?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Does Toledo launch tomorrow or Tuesday?


 I was thinking 29th???


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

I went to the movies today and there was a Walgreens right around the corner so of course I had to go lol I was looking for the Jordana best lash extreme mascara but they were out and right next to Jordana they had a sign that said la splash cosmetics but didn't have any products has anyone seen la splash at their walgreens?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I think I dated him once!!!   EEK!!![/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi 'C'.  How are you?  How's Mom doing?[/COLOR]


 Working the weekends. My mom just expedited her passport coz she just found out it was expired. Hopefully she gets it by feb 2nd she'll be in the US feb 5th to August 2nd


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Does Toledo launch tomorrow or Tuesday?


Thursday


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi WD.  I hope you're having a great weekend!!![/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy!  I wasn't feeling good yesterday but felt so much better today.  Had a very productive day.  Cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping to get ready for winter storm Juno and made a big batch of chicken noodle soup for the week.    How was your weekend?  I hope you stay nice and cozy in your home for the next couple of days!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Working the weekends. My mom just expedited her passport coz she just found out it was expired. Hopefully she gets it by feb 2nd she'll be in the US feb 5th to August 2nd


  I hope she gets here soon C!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​This I know Sass!!!  Sure you can see my collection---time for a little reorganization though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What did u see? I am dying to go to the movies but cannot decide what to watch.


  I am watching Revenge right now, that show gets so crazy sometimes..


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thursday


 Thanks D!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's what I wanted my day to be, along with finishing my paper. But I ended up losing track of the day watching Korra with my boyfriend hahah.. oops...   I don't mind writing them when they make sense haha.. this one doesn't :/      What did u see? I am dying to go to the movies but cannot decide what to watch.   I am watching Revenge right now, that show gets so crazy sometimes..


  American sniper! It was good! I didn't know it was based on a true story so finding that out in the end was like whaaaaaaat? But it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 25, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I went to the movies today and there was a Walgreens right around the corner so of course I had to go lol I was looking for the Jordana best lash extreme mascara but they were out and right next to Jordana they had a sign that said la splash cosmetics but didn't have any products has anyone seen la splash at their walgreens?


  I didn't see LA Splash at my Walgreens, but to be honest I was too busy staring at the other empty displays. They're adding Iman, Cover Girl Queen annnd Black Radiance I think to mine.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!








Your husband is amazing!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> ompom: Your husband is amazing!


 He is!! Always trys to make me happy!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 25, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I didn't see LA Splash at my Walgreens, but to be honest I was too busy staring at the other empty displays. They're adding Iman, Cover Girl Queen annnd Black Radiance I think to mine.


  I've spotted Vincent longo in mine I don't go to walgreens that often I haven't been there on maybe a year I prefer rite aid and cvs


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Working the weekends. My mom just expedited her passport coz she just found out it was expired. Hopefully she gets it by feb 2nd she'll be in the US feb 5th to August 2nd


   That's good to hear 'C'------fingers crossed for her passport!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


    Awww Sassy---that brought tears to my eyes too.  That is just so sweet and so thoughtful----he gets it!!!  What a great guy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> He is!! Always trys to make me happy!


    That's pretty special.  It doesn't get much better than that!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


Aww that is so sweet. I'm happy for you sassy :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How was your weekend? I hope you stay nice and cozy in your home for the next couple of days!


 I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.  My hubs yells at me when I feel lousy one day and a tad better the next, only to rush into the activities that you did after not 
   feeling well.  He insists I need to give myself some recovery time so I'm passing his sentiment on to you.




I hear you though---you just want to get things done!  We had a very nice weekend, thanks.  I gave my pooch a bath today so she's acting all snooty---knows 
     she looks pretty




Otherwise I'm all hunkered down.  I think I'll see what books I have on my Kindle---thais is good book reading, tea drinking, candle burning weather.  If you have to go out, be safe!!!! They're already announcing school closings here.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awww Sassy---that brought tears to my eyes too.  That is just so sweet and so thoughtful----he gets it!!!  What a great guy!!!! [/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's pretty special.  It doesn't get much better than that!!!![/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> Aww that is so sweet. I'm happy for you sassy :hug:


  I am Blessed! He is a good husband and father.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am Blessed! He is a good husband and father.


    I'm sure you're an equally good wife & mother too!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


  That is so cute! He really is a keeper


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


  How wonderful!  Your husband is a kind and caring man! Great to hear you had a happy ending!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.  My hubs [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]yells at me when I feel lousy one day and a tad better the next, only to rush into the activities that you did after not [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   feeling well.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]He insists I need to give myself some recovery time so I'm passing his sentiment on to you.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:nono:   [COLOR=0000FF]I hear you though---you just want to get things done!  We had a very nice weekend, thanks.  I gave my pooch a bath today so she's acting all snooty---knows[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     she looks pretty[/COLOR] :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Otherwise I'm all hunkered down.  I think I'll see what books I have on my Kindle---thais is good book reading, tea drinking, candle burning weather.  If you have to go out, be safe!!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]They're already announcing school closings here. [/COLOR]


  Meddy ~ you have a perfect day planned!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


 He's a keeper Sassy! So sweet!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I've spotted Vincent longo in mine I don't go to walgreens that often I haven't been there on maybe a year I prefer rite aid and cvs


 I've used a couple Vincent Longo things way back when Sephora carried it and really liked them! I just didn't know you could really get them anywhere anymore. Did the prices drop since they are now in Walgreens? Or is it still the same?   





SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


 That's so sweet, Sassy! I'm glad you'll be able to get some of your things back. :cheer:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I am Blessed! He is a good husband and father.


  Just caught up on this thread. I'm so sorry that happened to you Sassy, but what a fantastic guy you have  That's real love


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

@walkingdead be safe going to work today! We are getting 18-24 inches by me... I'm hoping my boss let's me leave early if it starts looking bad. Hopefully tomorrow won't be so bad either.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> @walkingdead be safe going to work today! We are getting 18-24 inches by me... I'm hoping my boss let's me leave early if it starts looking bad. Hopefully tomorrow won't be so bad either.


  Thank you Mel!  Hope you get home safely and your boss lets you out before it get bad.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

[@]Vineetha[/@] Hope you have a safe trip to and from work.  And to everyone who's  going to be out on the road~be safe!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> @walkingdead be safe going to work today! We are getting 18-24 inches by me... I'm hoping my boss let's me leave early if it starts looking bad. Hopefully tomorrow won't be so bad either.


  I'm super nervous, too.  I'm in Fairfield County, CT so we're getting that much as well.  I get to leave at 11:45.  Hoping the roads are still okay then.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super nervous, too.  I'm in Fairfield County, CT so we're getting that much as well.  I get to leave at 11:45.  Hoping the roads are still okay then.


  Be safe.  You too @Vineetha !   There's already idiots on the road and its not even snowing


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


 You have an amazing husband! I hope the police also takes some action. I can't believe someone would do something like that.    I just received these and I love them!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies!


  Good morning, Sassy!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

@walkingdead @mel33t @anaphora Thanks guys and stay safe !! I am already at work but hoping to start early. The forecast is for Monday evening to Tuesday afternoon so hoping I will be home before it starts!! Drive safe and take care!! :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 26, 2015)

Drive safe girls from the Northeast. And stay clear from idiot drivers!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, yesterday I ordered the Vice LTD Palette from Ulta, for honestly no other reason than the fact that I have the other 3.

  I do like UD shadows though, so, it's not like I won't use it.

  NE ladies drive safely today!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about the Orange eyeshadow on MAC's site that says "Coming Soon"?  I need it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> If I could like this more than once, I would. Does the agency have it's own FB page too?


  Ryan Gosling is so hot. I would have loved to see him play Christian Grey.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


  I almost cried reading this. I am happy for you. He sounds like a sweetheart. I am sorry to hear about your $#@^ housekeeper.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love every single one of you on here!


  We love you more.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hugs and love for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Have a nice day and drive safely!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super nervous, too.  I'm in Fairfield County, CT so we're getting that much as well.  I get to leave at 11:45.  Hoping the roads are still okay then.


  Stay safe Anaphora ~  glad you're leaving early!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm super nervous, too.  I'm in Fairfield County, CT so we're getting that much as well.  I get to leave at 11:45.  Hoping the roads are still okay then.
> Be safe!!!  CT is supposed to get walloped like NY
> 
> 
> ...






How pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead @mel33t @anaphora Thanks guys and stay safe !! I am already at work but hoping to start early. The forecast is for Monday evening to Tuesday afternoon so hoping I will be home before it starts!! Drive safe and take care!!






Hi Vee!  Stay safe sweets!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Vee!  Stay safe sweets!!!![/COLOR]


 I will!! Thanks meddy :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> *Well, yesterday I ordered the Vice LTD Palette from Ulta, for honestly no other reason than the fact that I have the other 3.*
> 
> I do like UD shadows though, so, it's not like I won't use it.
> 
> NE ladies drive safely today!


   Sounds right to me!  That's like having quadruplets and only taking three home!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I will!! Thanks meddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Be safe everyone :hug: I hope everyone is having an awesome day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope everyone is having an awesome day.


   Hey Dolly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....and you as well.  I hope your folks are all ok!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hey 'C'[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] My car is in the garage and I'm staying put!!!!  They've already called a snow emergency effective at noon today so that means all cars off the streets.[/COLOR]  *  [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds right to me!  That's like having quadruplets and only taking three home!!![/COLOR]:haha:  *


 :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Be safe everyone :hug: I hope everyone is having an awesome day.


 Good morning D!!! Hoping you are having a in day too !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hey Dolly!!  ....and you as well.  I hope your folks are all ok!!!![/COLOR]


So far, so good.  :kiss: A few more appointments and we should know where we stand.    





Vineetha said:


> Good morning D!!! Hoping you are having a in day too !!


Morning V  :kiss:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey 'C'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My opinion too! I grabbed an extra for my friend's birthday.  I bought her the first 2.  I did not buy her the 3, as I got it for myself and it's... not my favorite.

  I kind of feel like several shadows in Vice 3 are not... up to UD Quality? I don't know.  I find they apply pigmented, but then blend or wear away very quickly.  Maybe I need to play with some different primers but I just don't reach for it.  I love 1-2 though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V


 Fingers crossed and prayers said!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> My opinion too! I grabbed an extra for my friend's birthday.  I bought her the first 2.  I did not buy her the 3, as I got it for myself and it's... not my favorite.
> 
> I kind of feel like several shadows in Vice 3 are not... up to UD Quality? I don't know.  I find they apply pigmented, but then blend or wear away very quickly.  Maybe I need to play with some different primers but I just don't reach for it.  I love 1-2 though.


 ​What a sweet friend you are!!!!  I gave away # 1 because I just didn't use it enough.  I have # 3 and can't recall the last time that I used it.  I hope Vice 3 fairs better 
   w/just the right primer, although that shouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​What a sweet friend you are!!!!  I gave away # 1 because I just didn't use it enough.  I have # 3 and can't recall the last time that I used it.  I hope Vice 3 fairs better
> w/just the right primer, although that shouldn't even be an issue.


  I like the first 2 but I don't find myself using them too often.

  I just have SO many shadows.  I have used them for travel though since they offer a lot of choices.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I like the first 2 but I don't find myself using them too often.
> 
> I just have SO many shadows. * I have used them for travel though since they offer a lot of choices.  *


    They are very good for travel.  YSL has two new palettes that look so Urban Decay-esque that I'll be skipping them.  I think I've 
   learned that I prefer and reach for quads & quints more often.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What????  Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again.  I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What???? Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again. I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


   OMG!!   She mistook your home for a MAC Boutique!!!  They are totally responsible & the law says so---won't bore you w/legal jargon but simply put, the parent is 
  responsible for the child!!!  They just don't want a mark against them, but that's not your problem.  Those items were removed from your household and you have no
  idea about who touched what!  I wouldn't trust anything this person has to say.  If she's a thief, chances are she's also a liar.  I also think they should reimburse you!!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've used a couple Vincent Longo things way back when Sephora carried it and really liked them! I just didn't know you could really get them anywhere anymore. Did the prices drop since they are now in Walgreens? Or is it still the same?  That's so sweet, Sassy! I'm glad you'll be able to get some of your things back. :cheer:


  I'm not really sure I spotted the Vincent longo stuff as I was leaving going up the escalator and hubbs was waiting in the car outside for 20 min already so I had to go lol but I'm assuming since cargo and the balm are the same prices Vincent longo would be too


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What???? Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again. I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


  I just backread all of this!  That's awful--I'd be a mess.  Even if the cost to replace wasn't high (which it sounds like it is!), then it's just such a violation.  And I agree, you should insist upon reimbursement for all the products.  If it's easy for you to obtain evidence of how much each item costs (screen shots from web sites, perhaps), then get those and calculate a total before you go.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> I just backread all of this!  That's awful--I'd be a mess.  Even if the cost to replace wasn't high (which it sounds like it is!), then it's just such a violation.  And I agree, you should insist upon reimbursement for all the products.  If it's easy for you to obtain evidence of how much each item costs (screen shots from web sites, perhaps), then get those and calculate a total before you go.


 I have an invoice for all my purchases. I want the lipsticks because those are hard and costly to replace. But I think they should still pay for them. Is that wrong?


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What???? Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again. I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


  They should def reimburse you! That was theft and she has to pay for it, totally agree with you. You can't just take something, use it as often as you want and then bring it back without having to pay for it.
At least you know you'll get your things back. 
You could spray ethanol (high percentage >90%) on your shadows to disinfect them. It might not be as effective as 70% but it contains a lower amount of water which will make them stay dry.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an invoice for all my purchases. I want the lipsticks because those are hard and costly to replace. But I think they should still pay for them. Is that wrong?


  Well, you probably couldn't get both in court haha.    I think you should just make a judgment call based on whether you'd actually feel comfortable reusing the lipsticks and how much of the product you'd be wasting to sterilize, how feasible replacement actually is, etc.   I don't necessarily think it's wrong considering the amount of damages they could be liable for in court.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 26, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Well, you probably couldn't get both in court haha.    I think you should just make a judgment call based on whether you'd actually feel comfortable reusing the lipsticks and how much of the product you'd be wasting to sterilize, how feasible replacement actually is, etc.   I don't necessarily think it's wrong considering the amount of damages they could be liable for in court.


  This response is probably confusing.  What I mean is that typically you legally can't both get something back and get compensated for its replacement cost, but there are other types of damages that could potentially be available.  In this case, you're not asking for anything unreasonable.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an invoice for all my purchases. I want the lipsticks because those are hard and costly to replace. But I think they should still pay for them. Is that wrong?


   In a word,*  NO*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What???? Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again. I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


  I just read this and I'm enraged!!! How can they possibly think that you will drop the charges. This woman can in to your home invited and was paid for her services and she took items from your home. I'm glad you got your lippies and palettes back. I'm sure you can sanitize it there are tons of tutorials on YT. This didn't even happen to me and I'm pissed!


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Not intimidating in the least, but it was one of the first pictures that popped up on Google!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww... what a sweetheart. Maybe some of the Alluring Aquatic stuff pops up in a CCO and you can replace the ones she took. At least they'll be new.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an invoice for all my purchases. I want the lipsticks because those are hard and costly to replace. But I think they should still pay for them. Is that wrong?


  Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What???? Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again. I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


  What the **ck!!!!!!! Are you kidding me. Throw the book at her. Do Not/Not drop the charges. As you've said she will steal again. This is not the first time she has done this.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

You guys might think Im crazy but... After some serious meditation I only want the AA lippies and Glam back. I know she stole them I'm angry and feel extremely violated but I also feel sorry for her. I remember a time when buying Mac makeup was a dream. I was a single mom working 2 jobs and barely scraping by. I am so incredibly blessed in so many ways now. I dont want for much and I dont struggle at all like I used to. The fact she gave one palette to her daughter speaks volumes to me. She is in the wrong. Stealing is horrible especially when people let you into their homes. If she felt special putting on that lippie that makes me feel better. If her daughter wears that shadow and feels like a lady then so be it. I have so much and will get more. I won't drop the charges but she can keep the other stuff. Bless her heart and I hope she can buy her own one day.


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You guys might think Im crazy but... After some serious meditation I only want the AA lippies and Glam back. I know she stole them I'm angry and feel extremely violated but I also feel sorry for her. I remember a time when buying Mac makeup was a dream. I was a single mom working 2 jobs and barely scraping by. I am so incredibly blessed in so many ways now. I dont want for much and I dont struggle at all like I used to. The fact she gave one palette to her daughter speaks volumes to me. She is in the wrong. Stealing is horrible especially when people let you into their homes. If she felt special putting on that lippie that makes me feel better. If her daughter wears that shadow and feels like a lady then so be it. I have so much and will get more. I won't drop the charges but she can keep the other stuff. Bless her heart and I hope she can buy her own one day.


  That's great that you can be positive in this situation but she still needs to know that stealing is wrong and that there are consequences. That said, I'm glad you're at peace with it now and I hope the agency is more scrupulous in doing checks on their employees from now on.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's great that you can be positive in this situation but she still needs to know that stealing is wrong and that there are consequences. That said, I'm glad you're at peace with it now and I hope the agency is more scrupulous in doing checks on their employees from now on.


 As an adult she has to already know that its wrong to steal. She is losing her job and will get slapped on the wrist. Unfortunately  that's all the court will do. She was working "for me" and invited in so its not buglary. When they took the report the officer said it's a misdemeanor theft charge. Lesson learned for me.


----------



## Haven (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have an invoice for all my purchases. I want the lipsticks because those are hard and costly to replace. But I think they should still pay for them. Is that wrong?


  I am not sure about the legal issues related to this.  IMO since she stole cosmetic items and there is a sanitation issue, then they should give you the money for them.  Even if you get them back you may not want to use them.  Who knows what type of nastiness is on those products now?  They may have been rendered worthless. 

  I would still keep the company's name front and center in whatever action you decide to take.  It is their responsibility to do background checks and vouch for their employees. I had a similar issue with an employee of a cleaning service stealing jewelry from my home.  Ironic thing was that she only stole the gaudy costume jewelry and did not take the real stuff that was more understated.  Fortunately she was clueless about jewelry.  I guess that she thought bigger and flashier equals more expensive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You guys might think Im crazy but... After some serious meditation I only want the AA lippies and Glam back. I know she stole them I'm angry and feel extremely violated but I also feel sorry for her. I remember a time when buying Mac makeup was a dream. I was a single mom working 2 jobs and barely scraping by. I am so incredibly blessed in so many ways now. I dont want for much and I dont struggle at all like I used to. The fact she gave one palette to her daughter speaks volumes to me. She is in the wrong. Stealing is horrible especially when people let you into their homes. If she felt special putting on that lippie that makes me feel better. If her daughter wears that shadow and feels like a lady then so be it. I have so much and will get more. I won't drop the charges but she can keep the other stuff. Bless her heart and I hope she can buy her own one day.


 I understand this perspective and regardless of what any of us think, you have to follow your own convictions & sensibilities.  I don't know that I would want to keep the
   items, sanitized or not, there's no certainty about where they have been and what bacteria they may harbor as a result.  If you're immunosuppressed, you need to think
   about that quite seriously.  I wouldn't want any of it back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> As an adult she has to already know that its wrong to steal. She is losing her job and will get slapped on the wrist. Unfortunately that's all the court will do. She was working "for me" and invited in so its not buglary. When they took the report the officer said it's a misdemeanor theft charge. Lesson learned for me.


    Sass, you trusted an agency who stood by the reputation of its representative.  This isn't a situation in which you met a stranger at the nail salon and invited her into 
   your home.  This is someone who was supposedly vetted by her employer----they are responsible for her behavior as much as she is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> I am not sure about the legal issues related to this.  IMO since she stole cosmetic items and* there is a sanitation issue, then they should give you the money for them*.  Even if you get them back you may not want to use them.  Who knows what type of nastiness is on those products now?  They may have been rendered worthless.
> 
> *I would still keep the company's name front and center in whatever action you decide to take*.  *It is their responsibility to do background checks and vouch for their employees.* I had a similar issue with an employee of a cleaning service stealing jewelry from my home.  Ironic thing was that she only stole the gaudy costume jewelry and did not take the real stuff that was more understated.  Fortunately she was clueless about jewelry.  I guess that she thought bigger and flashier equals more expensive.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I understand this perspective and regardless of what any of us think, you have to follow your own convictions & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sensibilities.  I don't know that I would want to keep the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   items, sanitized or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]not, there's no certainty about where they have been and what bacteria they may harbor as a result.  If you're immunosuppressed, you need to think[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   about that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]quite seriously.  I wouldn't want any of it back.[/COLOR]


 I didn't even consider that!! I am on heavy steriods which makes my immunity nil. They need to pay me my money And keep it all. I'm sure Mac will repromote those shades sooner or later.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sass, you trusted an agency who stood by the reputation of its representative.  This isn't a situation in which you met a stranger at the nail salon and invited her into[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   your home.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This is someone who was supposedly vetted by her employer----they are responsible for her behavior as much as she is.[/COLOR]


  Hes more worried about his Angie's list rating than my loss.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I understand this perspective and regardless of what any of us think, you have to follow your own convictions & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sensibilities.  I don't know that I would want to keep the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   items, sanitized or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]not, there's no certainty about where they have been and what bacteria they may harbor as a result.  If you're immunosuppressed, you need to think[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   about that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]quite seriously.  I wouldn't want any of it back.[/COLOR]


 I agree. I applaud your positive attitude, but also wouldn't want it back because of sanitation. I think the company should compensate you at least for the retail price of the stolen items.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I didn't even consider that!! I am on heavy steriods which makes my immunity nil. They need to pay me my money And keep it all. I'm sure Mac will repromote those shades sooner or later.  Hes more worried about his Angie's list rating than my loss.


  As he should be. He needs to learn this lesson just as much as she does. He needs to be careful who he hires and make sure he does adequate background checks.   You can't be too careful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hes more worried about his Angie's list rating than my loss.


 That was my thought process since you divulged your DX of MS.  In that regard, it's not worth getting it back at all.  There's more amazing makeup in your future.  
   You owe it to yourself and your family not to take a risk.  Yes, they need to pay you every dime you spent on those items!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> *Hes more worried about his Angie's list rating than my loss.*


 ​Then he should have done his due diligence in properly vetting this employee.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Then he should have done his due diligence in properly vetting this employee.  [/COLOR]


 So true! I have a feeling this isnt his first rodeo. He was way too unfazed each time we spoke.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

Jumping in super late, but I agree - I wouldn't want any of it back.  Especially because of sanitation/bacteria/etc.  You never know if she would be the type to intentionally sabotage the item because she is angry she got caught, etc.  Also, she might be the one with herpes


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So true! I have a feeling this isnt his first rodeo. *He was way too unfazed each time we spoke.*






His attitude is not at all impressive.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

My goodness.  If one of my staff stole something from one of my consumers, they would be immediately let go, no questions asked.  The police would be notified BY ME, and our company would repay the consumers for the lost items no questions asked, and I would be apologizing profusely and trying to make it up to the consumer any way I could.  Seriously. What company wouldn't want to make their consumers happy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Jumping in super late, but I agree - I wouldn't want any of it back.  Especially because of sanitation/bacteria/etc.  You never know if she would be the type to intentionally sabotage the item because she is angry she got caught, etc.  Also, she might be the one with herpes


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

On a happier note... if you are talking about MAC Glam Lipstick... I might (?) have a backup bnib.  I'll have to look @SassyWonder


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You guys might think Im crazy but... After some serious meditation I only want the AA lippies and Glam back. I know she stole them I'm angry and feel extremely violated but I also feel sorry for her. I remember a time when buying Mac makeup was a dream. I was a single mom working 2 jobs and barely scraping by. I am so incredibly blessed in so many ways now. I dont want for much and I dont struggle at all like I used to. The fact she gave one palette to her daughter speaks volumes to me. She is in the wrong. Stealing is horrible especially when people let you into their homes. If she felt special putting on that lippie that makes me feel better. If her daughter wears that shadow and feels like a lady then so be it. I have so much and will get more. I won't drop the charges but she can keep the other stuff. Bless her heart and I hope she can buy her own one day.


  Which AA lipsticks were taken? I have an unused back up of Enchanted One that I was going to put on the CB.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> On a happier note... if you are talking about MAC Glam Lipstick... I might (?) have a backup bnib.  I'll have to look @SassyWonder


 Thanks so much! I actually received a PM asking for my addy from a lovely Specktra sis saying it would be in the mail this evening. I Love You All!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks so much! I actually received a PM asking for my addy from a lovely Specktra sis saying it would be in the mail this evening. I Love You All!


  Awesome! There are such sweet ladies around here!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Jumping in super late, but I agree - I wouldn't want any of it back.  Especially because of sanitation/bacteria/etc.  You never know if she would be the type to intentionally sabotage the item because she is angry she got caught, etc.  Also, she might be the one with herpes hboy:


 Could you imagine?!?! That would be my luck. :barf:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Which AA lipsticks were taken? I have an unused back up of Enchanted One that I was going to put on the CB.


 Mystical, Goddess of the sea and Pet me please. I missed out on EO.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Mystical, Goddess of the sea and Pet me please. I missed out on EO.


  I have none of those  sorry.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

On a brighter note... I bought a handbag with the gift card my hubby gave me. I cant wait until it gets here!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have none of those  sorry.


 Awww... No worries Crimson! It was so nice of you to ask!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What????  Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again.  I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!





SassyWonder said:


> You guys might think Im crazy but... After some serious meditation I only want the AA lippies and Glam back. I know she stole them I'm angry and feel extremely violated but I also feel sorry for her. I remember a time when buying Mac makeup was a dream. I was a single mom working 2 jobs and barely scraping by. I am so incredibly blessed in so many ways now. I dont want for much and I dont struggle at all like I used to. The fact she gave one palette to her daughter speaks volumes to me. She is in the wrong. Stealing is horrible especially when people let you into their homes. If she felt special putting on that lippie that makes me feel better. If her daughter wears that shadow and feels like a lady then so be it. I have so much and will get more. I won't drop the charges but she can keep the other stuff. Bless her heart and I hope she can buy her own one day.


Keep that companies name front and center!  Don't even let her keep anything. Take it back and then toss the ones you don't want in the Back 2 Mac pile and get free lippies out of it. You deserve it!   I'm glad she returned the items, but how chicken shit of her. So clearly she has been stealing from other homes. She brings home the loot and her daughter takes what she wants..seeing as her daughter has the other palette.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks so much! I actually received a PM asking for my addy from a lovely Specktra sis saying it would be in the mail this evening. I Love You All!


 I'm glad you got one! Looks like a lot of us jumped on the #BUYALLTHEGLAMS train.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm glad you got one! Looks like a lot of us jumped on the #BUYALLTHEGLAMS train.


Thanks to [@]NaomiH[/@] :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep that companies name front and center!  Don't even let her keep anything. Take it back and then toss the ones you don't want in the Back 2 Mac pile and get free lippies out of it. You deserve it!   I'm glad she returned the items, but how chicken shit of her. So clearly she has been stealing from other homes. She brings home the loot and her daughter takes what she wants..seeing as her daughter has the other palette.


 Im wondering if he will really fire her. He attitude was way to blah. Forgot about B2M!!! My hubby is picking up my stuff for me so I don't do anything out of character. He knows me too well. LOL


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks to [@]NaomiH[/@] :lol:


 I missed the memo! :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im wondering if he will really fire her. He attitude was way to blah. Forgot about B2M!!! My hubby is picking up my stuff for me so I don't do anything out of character. He knows me too well. LOL


It is safer for that girl, if he goes lol...cause I know how I'd react :lol:   If he sounded blah about it..I doubt he'd fire her. This may be something she does often :sigh: sadly.   





SassyWonder said:


> I missed the memo! :thud:


:frenz:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks to @NaomiH


  So true! It was the right decision to get that one.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you guys see this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks so much!* I actually received a PM asking for my addy from a lovely Specktra sis saying it would be in the mail this evening.* I Love You All!


   That's just awesome!!!  God bless that Speckrette!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im wondering if he will really fire her. He attitude was way to blah. Forgot about B2M!!! My hubby is picking up my stuff for me so I don't do anything out of character. He knows me too well. LOL






 I know how those steroids give you a little boost of energy!  If you had gone that guy would have known too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Did you guys see this!


Come on Mac collection     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like the idea of B2M---but it should be everything!  No use risking Sassy's health over makeup![/COLOR]     :boxing:   [COLOR=0000FF]I know how those steroids give you a little boost of energy!  If you had gone that guy would have known too[/COLOR]:boxing:


That is very true. Her health is more important


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

Blizzards are boring and make me attempt orange ombre lips. It... kind of worked? (Please ignore my epic cheek zit.)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Blizzards are boring and make me attempt orange ombre lips. It... kind of worked? (Please ignore my epic cheek zit.)


It worked beautifully. One of the best ombres I've seen :bigthumb:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Come on Mac collection  :


  That's what I was thinking Dolly! How's your dad doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How's your dad doing?


  My dad is doing alright. We have an appointment on next week for the scan.
  We just did some labs for him and waiting on those results as well.
  Thank you for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How are you and your family?


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

I need Mac to release Toledo and Pencilled or I'm going to get nail polish wasted! Has anyone shopped at Beautywest.com? China Glaze for $3.25!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's just awesome!!!  God bless that Speckrette!!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


 Indeed she is truly a awesome person!:cheer:  





Dolly Snow said:


> Come on Mac collection  That is very true. Her health is more important


 Seriously  you Ladies!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My dad is doing alright. We have an appointment on next week for the scan. We just did some labs for him and waiting on those results as well. Thank you for asking   How are you and your family?


  Hope all the results turn out ok. We're good.. Just waiting for the storm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I need Mac to release Toledo and Pencilled or I'm going to get nail polish wasted! Has anyone shopped at Beautywest.com? China Glaze for $3.25!!


  I love polishes! I've never ordered there, but that is the usual price I pay for CG.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


   I like it a lot!!!  What lippies did you use?  BTW you really don't notice the ECZ because you look so pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I need Mac to release Toledo and Pencilled or I'm going to get nail polish wasted! Has anyone shopped at Beautywest.com? China Glaze for $3.25!!


  No and don't tempt me---my NP racks full and my overflow bin is overflowing!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> We love you as well Sassy   I bet it is scary..stay safe and warm!   I love polishes! I've never ordered there, but that is the usual price I pay for CG.


 Where do you buy yours Dolly?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Where do you buy yours Dolly?


Sallys and cosmoprof...my sis is a pro, so I get her discount lol  There is a site that sells CG and OPI for really cheap (you get it for the pro discount without being a pro) but I can't remember for the life of me what it is called. If I remember I'll post


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I like it a lot!!!  What lippies did you use?  BTW you really don't notice the ECZ because you look so pretty!!![/COLOR]


 Colourpop Chi Chi liner and Lime Crime Cosmopop!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Colourpop Chi Chi liner and Lime Crime Cosmopop!


  Love them on you!!!


----------



## cocofiere (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!!   She mistook your home for a MAC Boutique!!!  They are totally responsible & the law says so---won't bore you w/legal jargon but simply put, the parent is
> responsible for the child!!!  They just don't want a mark against them, but that's not your problem.  Those items were removed from your household and you have no
> idea about who touched what!  I wouldn't trust anything this person has to say.  If she's a thief, chances are she's also a liar.  *I also think they should reimburse you!!!*!
> The agency should reimburse you for the amount it would cost to replace each item.  Refunding the charge for the cleaning is not sufficient.  Since they were primarily LE items and you'd have go to the CB (or worse, Evilbay) for them, they should give you an additional percentage over retail.  However, I understand that's not likely though since the owner is so douche-y.
> ...


  THIS! Trust, this was NOT her first time at the rodeo. She just got caught this time and not being able to buy certain things is no excuse for stealing. Period.  Not being allowed to keep the items will reinforce the lesson.  I would press charges to the fullest extent of the law (even if it's just a fine for a misdemeanor) so she doesn't do it to someone else.  What if she cleaned the home of an elderly person and stole their priceless heirlooms or trinkets? Would the cops and the agency just blow them off too? I agree with the Back 2 Mac idea.  You can use them to get something from a future collection or trade them for a gift or something.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sallys and cosmoprof...my sis is a pro, so I get her discount lol  There is a site that sells CG and OPI for really cheap (you get it for the pro discount without being a pro) but I can't remember for the life of me what it is called. If I remember I'll post





cocofiere said:


> Nope!  Taraji P. Henson is a friend in my head and she KILLS it as Cookie.  I love the chemistry she has with Terrence Howard and I love the casting as a whole.    I concur, it's tv crack.   Your husband is the bomb!  The agency should reimburse you for the amount it would cost to replace each item.  Refunding the charge for the cleaning is not sufficient.  Since they were primarily LE items and you'd have go to the CB (or worse, Evilbay) for them, they should give you an additional percentage over retail.  However, I understand that's not likely though since the owner is so douche-y.   THIS! Trust, this was NOT her first time at the rodeo. She just got caught this time and not being able to buy certain things is no excuse for stealing. Period.  Not being allowed to keep the items will reinforce the lesson.  I would press charges to the fullest extent of the law (even if it's just a fine for a misdemeanor) so she doesn't do it to someone else.  What if she cleaned the home of an elderly person and stole their priceless heirlooms or trinkets? Would the cops and the agency just blow them off too? I agree with the Back 2 Mac idea.  You can use them to get something from a future collection or trade them for a gift or something.


 I agree! I felt bad for her having to steal used makeup. I had to rationalize it somehow. I am going to keep persuing with the charges and follow up to see if she was terminated. My hubby picked up the items this evening. I only got back 7 lipsticks and the palettes never appeared.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> Nope!  Taraji P. Henson is a friend in my head and she KILLS it as Cookie. * I love the chemistry she has with Terrence Howard and I love the casting as a whole.  *
> 
> I concur, it's tv crack.
> 
> ...


  I'm new to the show and will definitely be watching this week!!!.  I heard that your friend (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Taraji insisted that TH get the role.  Wesley Snipes was in the running for that role too.

  I agree----she was a seasoned thief!!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm new to the show and will definitely be watching this week!!!.  I heard that your friend haha: ) Taraji insisted that TH get the role.  Wesley Snipes was in the running for that role too.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree----she was a seasoned thief!!!![/COLOR]hboy:


 I'd like to pepper her ass with something!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I agree! I felt bad for her having to steal used makeup. I had to rationalize it somehow. I am going to keep persuing with the charges and follow up to see if she was terminated. My hubby picked up the items this evening. *I only got back 7 lipsticks and the palettes never appeared.*






Absolutely sickening!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm new to the show and will definitely be watching this week!!!.  I heard that your friend (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meddy,

  you can watch previous episodes over at fox.com. I'm enabling you to go ahead just watch the very first episode and just the first 15 minutes and let me know what you think.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I agree! I felt bad for her having to steal used makeup. I had to rationalize it somehow. I am going to keep persuing with the charges and follow up to see if she was terminated. My hubby picked up the items this evening.* I only got back 7 lipsticks and the palettes never appeared.*


  So she lied about that. I wonder if she sold them already. 

  I guess it is a good thing you didn't go over there - If they didn't even give back what they said they would... not sure I could have controlled my temper


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So she lied about that. I wonder if she sold them already.   I guess it is a good thing you didn't go over there - If they didn't even give back what they said they would... not sure I could have controlled my temper


 Shes still not beig straightforward about it. I'm going to let the police deal with her


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I agree! I felt bad for her having to steal used makeup. I had to rationalize it somehow. I am going to keep persuing with the charges and follow up to see if she was terminated. My hubby picked up the items this evening. I only got back 7 lipsticks and the palettes never appeared.


She lied! :boxing: boo boo better get her story straight real quick.  It is a good thing you didn't go down there.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She lied! :boxing: boo boo better get her story straight real quick.  It is a good thing you didn't go down there.


 my husband said they had it thrown in a huge trashbag. No care what so ever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> my husband said they had it thrown in a huge trashbag. No care what so ever.


Now that's even worse and they don't want their name involved...uuh please, clearly they dont give a hoot about the situation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'd like to pepper her ass with something!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So she lied about that.* I wonder if she sold them already. *
> 
> I guess it is a good thing you didn't go over there - If they didn't even give back what they said they would... not sure I could have controlled my temper
> When she said she gave one of the palettes to her daughter and Sass said she only produced one of the, I was thinking she perhaps mailed it out of the country or
> ...


  Throw her and the owner in the trash through your actions....report and press charges to the full extent of the law.  May not be much but it will make them 
  uncomfortable.  I'd also give them a honest review because it won't be favorable, honestly!!!  It will be true!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Shes still not beig straightforward about it. I'm going to let the police deal with her


  You seem to have made peace with this situation. Even if this sounds stupid - that's a very grown up attitude! I admire you for that.
I don't think I could stay as calm as you do, I'd be like a little child in this situation I guess.

  Just a side note: I don't think she gave the palette to her daughter. I think she just sold it... I wouldn't trust her in this situation.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I saw the entire show last week and I'll definitely be watching this week.  I put a reminder & alarm on my iPhone.  I might watch that 1st episode before Wednesday's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   episode.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] *When she said she gave one of the palettes to her daughter and Sass said she only produced one of the, I was thinking she perhaps mailed it out of the country or[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   something.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Any way you cut it, she's a liar.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Absolutely!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  She's apparently told so many she can't keep up with her own lies.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Throw her and the owner in the trash through your actions....report and press charges to the full extent of the law.  May not be much but it will make them[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  uncomfortable.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'd also give them a honest review because it won't be favorable, honestly!!!  It will be true!!!![/COLOR]*


 :nods: I agree with everything you said meddy.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 27, 2015)

Good morning ladies!
I am super snowed in, my car is like trapped lol!

  I hope everyone is safe, there is so much snow on my street omg xD


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am super snowed in, my car is like trapped lol!
> 
> I hope everyone is safe, there is so much snow on my street omg xD


  Are you near Long Island? 

  I'm in Jersey and they were completely off the mark. I'm not complaining because my boss closed the office... we got like a foot of snow. Nothing we can't handle. 
  Have lots of blankets and Netflix marathons!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Are you near Long Island?
> 
> I'm in Jersey and they were completely off the mark. I'm not complaining because my boss closed the office... we got like a foot of snow. Nothing we can't handle.
> Have lots of blankets and Netflix marathons!!!


  Yea I'm on Long Island.
  It's not as bad as I thought it would be? It did stop snowing for a bit.. 
  I mean there's tons of snow but nothing I we can't handle either I think.
  At least my street lol, I am not going out today 

  Enjoy your day, I am gonna try not to buy everything on the internet


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

We have about a foot but it's still coming down pretty hard.   What should I get with my Ulta 20% off? I don't want to go crazy. Maybe the Becca highlighter in Opal? UD palette?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> We have about a foot but it's still coming down pretty hard.   What should I get with my Ulta 20% off? I don't want to go crazy. Maybe the Becca highlighter in Opal? UD palette?


  I have 20% off too. I was thinking the new Tarte blush but I swatched in store last week and its too close to exposed.   I'd say the Becca highlight. I really like mine in moonstone. I think Ulta has the new Too Faced melted lippies too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy ending to my day... My husband comes home from work and gives me card with a $300 Visa gift card and says replace what you can. Im crying. I love him so very much!


That was so sweet of him!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So I just got off the phone with the maid service, she brought in all 10 of my lippies and 1 palette. She said her daughter had the other one. They were very apologetic saying she would be terminated immediately and they would refund the cost of the cleanings. The kicker is he asked me to leave the company out of it and to drop the charges since she returned the items. Say What????  Not gonna happen. They hired her they are responsible. She's a thief. Screw her, she'll just steal again.  I'm supposed to go pick up my things in a bit. I am leary though. I don't share makeup AT ALL. How do I disinfect shadows? I think they should reimburse me for it. I want my lippies though. Ugh!!!


If they're powder I believe you can clean them off by rubbing a layer or two off with a tissue. Either way though, they are totally responsible because it was their employee and who knows what other homes she's taken from.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope all you northern gals are staying safe and warm!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I have 20% off too. I was thinking the new Tarte blush but I swatched in store last week and its too close to exposed.   I'd say the Becca highlight. I really like mine in moonstone. I think Ulta has the new Too Faced melted lippies too.


 I agree! The Opal Highlight is one of my favorites!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

Blizzard in the Northeast and its 64° and sunny here in Seattle. :shock: We should be cold and raining. Bundle up and stay safe!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Blizzard in the Northeast and its 64° and sunny here in Seattle. :shock: We should be cold and raining. Bundle up and stay safe!


40 here right now with a high of 76!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> 40 here right now with a high of 76!


 I miss that kind of weather! I Enjoy it for me!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'd say the Becca highlight. I really like mine in moonstone. I think Ulta has the new Too Faced melted lippies too.


  New tarte blush??? which one is that ? 
  Are u getting any new melted lippies? idk yet, I have 4 of the other colors


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Blizzard in the Northeast and its 64° and sunny here in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Seattle, I wish I could live there. Rain doesn't agree with my hair, but I love rain so much. Seattle is beautiful too..


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love Seattle, I wish I could live there. Rain doesn't agree with my hair, but I love rain so much. Seattle is beautiful too..


 I love living here. Its beautiful, so much culture and there's always something fun to do. I have been to 48 out of 50 states and there is no place like this.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I got a few things.. there was a glitch and the cart let me apply my 20% and the 20% coupon they had on the website. It applied to my drugstore pics, including the new real technique's brushes yay!!
> I got the IT palette... the first one. I'm hoping I like it, I swatched it in store and really liked it!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not sure what I'm going to use my coupon for, I have four of the lippies already so I don't really need them. 
  The tarte blush is the Celebrate blush: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11771023

  I might just get some real technique brushes. I love the duo fibre set and the blush brush and I might just get another set of those. 
  Plus I'm also saving up for IMATS! I think I want some Hakuodo bushes. (I"m sure I botched that spelling).


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I love living here. Its beautiful, so much culture and there's always something fun to do. I have been to 48 out of 50 states and there is no place like this.


  It's definitely one of my favorite places in the world.
  I went to see Mount St Helen.. and wow... I will never forget such a beautiful place. It's been like 8 years tho, I should plan to go back soon.


----------



## lastlights (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope all you northern gals are staying safe and warm!


  22 inches and counting for me in MA  i need to attempt to shovel my car out soon lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

lastlights said:


> 22 inches and counting for me in MA  i need to attempt to shovel my car out soon lol


 Stay warm and be safe!


----------



## cocofiere (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm new to the show and will definitely be watching this week!!!.  *I heard that your friend haha: ) Taraji insisted that TH get the role. * Wesley Snipes was in the running for that role too.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree----she was a seasoned thief!!!![/COLOR]hboy:


 I heard that too. As much add I want Wesley Snipes to win after his tax scandal, I can't imagine him as Lucious. Maybe (strong maybe) in his New Jack City days, perhaps even during the his Blade heyday but now? Nah, I'll pass.   





SassyWonder said:


> my husband said they had it thrown in a huge trashbag. No care what so ever.


 That's probably how she stole it in the first place, using the garbage bag. She knew exactly which items to target so she was a pro. I would've found her address (I'm an amateur detective, LOL), given it to the police and found her tail on eBay, Craigslist or wherever else and notified them about her selling stolen merchandise. I also would've flagged her butt on PayPal somehow. This normally wouldn't irk me so much but the fact that you are dealing with health concerns and hired her to alleviate stress and she took advantage of that is wrong on so many levels! However, God and the law will take care of her one way or another. "Until you do right by me everything you even think about gonna fail." -Miss Celie (The Color Purple)


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> I heard that too. As much add I want Wesley Snipes to win after his tax scandal, I can't imagine him as Lucious. Maybe (strong maybe) in his New Jack City days, perhaps even during the his Blade heyday but now? Nah, I'll pass.  That's probably how she stole it in the first place, using the garbage bag. She knew exactly which items to target so she was a pro. I would've found her address (I'm an amateur detective, LOL), given it to the police and found her tail on eBay, Craigslist or wherever else and notified them about her selling stolen merchandise. I also would've flagged her butt on PayPal somehow. This normally wouldn't irk me so much but the fact that you are dealing with health concerns and hired her to alleviate stress and she took advantage of that is wrong on so many levels! However, God and the law will take care of her one way or another. "Until you do right by me everything you even think about gonna fail." -Miss Celie (The Color Purple)


 Yeeeeessss!!! I needed all of this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So Be It!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It's definitely one of my favorite places in the world. I went to see Mount St Helen.. and wow... I will never forget such a beautiful place. It's been like 8 years tho, I should plan to go back soon.


 Come on back! I am an excellent tour guide! You wont want to leave!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 27, 2015)

Watching the news right now, please be safe, ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

lastlights said:


> 22 inches and counting for me in MA  i need to attempt to shovel my car out soon lol


Whoa! That's a lot of snow!     Please be safe ladies and stay warm.  :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I'm on Long Island.
> It's not as bad as I thought it would be? It did stop snowing for a bit..
> I mean there's tons of snow but nothing I we can't handle either I think.
> At least my street lol, I am not going out today
> ...






The Becca highlighter (pressed) on Opal gets my vote.  I love it-----the formula is pretty impressive!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Snowed in :haha:  no going out or chance of taking the car out :sigh: but it isn't terribly bad now. Stopped snowing though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> I heard that too. As much add I want Wesley Snipes to win after his tax scandal, I can't imagine him as Lucious. Maybe (strong maybe) in his New Jack City days, perhaps even during the his Blade heyday but now? Nah, I'll pass.   Yes.  I think they made the right decision!!!  That's probably how she stole it in the first place, using the garbage bag. She knew exactly which items to target so she was a pro. I would've found her address (I'm an amateur detective, LOL), given it to the police and found her tail on eBay, Craigslist or wherever else and notified them about her selling stolen merchandise. I also would've flagged her butt on PayPal somehow. This normally wouldn't irk me so much but the fact that you are dealing with health concerns and hired her to alleviate stress and she took advantage of that is wrong on so many levels! However, God and the law will take care of her one way or another. "Until you do right by me everything you even think about gonna fail." -Miss Celie (The Color Purple)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snowed in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Enjoy and be safe Vee!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate waiting for beautiful things... Bought Gunner and Runner from a lovely Specktrette more than 14days ago and they're still not here. I'm checking my mailbox nearly every spare minute even though I know the postman wasn't there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How are you all today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> So Be It!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Enjoy and be safe Vee!!!![/COLOR]


  How is it at your end Meddy!! Other than being snowed in,it is fine here!! Staying home with TV and tea hehe!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I hate waiting for beautiful things... Bought Gunner and Runner from a lovely Specktrette more than 14days ago and they're still not here. I'm checking my mailbox nearly every spare minute even though I know the postman wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I hope your goodies arrive soon!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope your goodies arrive soon!


  Thanks, I hope so too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are your plans for today? Do you have to go outside?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Thanks, I hope so too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I shoveled snow!!!  Next I'm headed in to take a nice hot shower, put on some cozy clothes & snuggle with my pooch while watching movies.  
  I'll fill my teapot and light a fragrant candle too.   Pretty much a day of relaxation!  After shoveling the driveway, two walkways, a patio and the side walk, 
  I think I've earned it!!    How about you?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I shoveled snow!!!  Next I'm headed in to take a nice hot shower, put on some cozy clothes & snuggle with my pooch while watching movies.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I'll fill my teapot and light a fragrant candle too.   Pretty much a day of relaxation!  After shoveling the driveway, two walkways, a patio and the side walk, [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I think I've earned it!!    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]How about you?[/COLOR]


 Meddy you're a champion. I *hate* shoveling snow.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I shoveled snow!!!  Next I'm headed in to take a nice hot shower, put on some cozy clothes & snuggle with my pooch while watching movies.
> I'll fill my teapot and light a fragrant candle too.   Pretty much a day of relaxation!  After shoveling the driveway, two walkways, a patio and the side walk,
> I think I've earned it!!    How about you?


  Yep, you def deserve a day of relaxation after all the hard work! Sounds like a very nice plan!
It is 7pm here in Austria, so my day is slowly coming to an end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been to university, stayed longer bec I had/have to study for an exam I'll be taking on Friday.  
  Now I'm home, will take a nice long warm bath with some candles while checking my IG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Afterwards I'll probably be studying again...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Yep, you def deserve a day of relaxation after all the hard work! Sounds like a very nice plan!
> It is 7pm here in Austria, so my day is slowly coming to an end
> 
> 
> ...


   That sounds lovely---the long bath----not the studying.   It will be worth it though---you'll do well on your exam!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

I have on a karuna mask (so weird feeling) and am about to watch a movie with my husband, then we're going to clean. I also ordered a perfume on Overstock that was a super good price!


----------



## lastlights (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Snowed in :haha:  no going out or chance of taking the car out :sigh: but it isn't terribly bad now. Stopped snowing though!


  It's still coming down pretty good here. With the snow drift my car is covered with about 3 feet of snow :jawdrop: I'm crossing my fingers my office is closed again tomorrow.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

lastlights said:


> It's still coming down pretty good here. With the snow drift my car is covered with about 3 feet of snow :jawdrop: I'm crossing my fingers my office is closed again tomorrow.


 Oh no!! It's still snowing??? I don't think offices will resume if that's the case!! Stay safe!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


----------



## lastlights (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no!! It's still snowing??? I don't think offices will resume if that's the case!! Stay safe!!


  Yupp, I don't think it's supposed to stop until early tomorrow, 1 or 2am. Our travel ban is still in affect. Haven't lost power though ompom:


----------



## lastlights (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  Probably will be skipping. Violetwink maybe, I'd like to swatch in person first though.


----------



## jenise (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


 Only picking up oxblood!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


   Skipping!!!



Getting ready to order a Givenchy e/s quad.


----------



## Tahlia (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  I think I'm only getting Oxblood. The rest of the lipsticks are too similar to what I already own.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I watched the news, I hope you are all home and safe. 


Has anyone tried the green glamglow mask? I have the other 3 and I really like the black and the white ones, the blue one doesn't do anything for me and my skin is not even dry. The cleansers also look good, I hope we'll get them in the UK soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


Maybe Oxblood or a full :fluffy:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  Leaning toward a skip. I wanted Oxblood but I'm afraid it will be too light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Leaning toward a skip. I wanted Oxblood but I'm afraid it will be too light.


    I was thinking just based on the name that it would have been darker.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a sample of the green one and it pretty much is an effective deep cleansing mask.  I would definitely purchase the full size.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


 I'm picking up barbecue and petrol and thats it. I want a few liners from pencilled


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm picking up *barbecue* and *petrol* and thats it. I want a few liners from pencilled






Hey there Sassy.  I hope today is a better one for you!!!  
    They are some very interesting names!!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  I'll probably grab Victoriana, maybe. I wanted Oxblood originally, but T mentioned Too Faced Melted Nude as a dupe and I have to work to make that look presentable on me. I need to save up for the Fluidline Train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  My Lit glitters came in yesterday, but I have to wait to swatch them until tomorrow along with the Reflects Antique Gold I bought from the CB. And now I'm glitter wasted.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  Planning on getting Oxblood only. I thought I'd spend a lot of money on this collection bec I thought the eyeliners and mascara were quite cool but atm IDK.
  What's your plan?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


 Just Oxblood for me.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love masks & just about any facial treatment!!!  What movie are you watching and what perfume did you snag???[/COLOR]


 Watching Unbroken and I snagged the 3.3oz bottle of Escada Born In Paradise for $46. I love Escada in the summer months. So refreshing!


----------



## jenise (Jan 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies :bouquet:  I watched the news, I hope you are all home and safe.     Has anyone tried the green glamglow mask? I have the other 3 and I really like the black and the white ones, the blue one doesn't do anything for me and my skin is not even dry. The cleansers also look good, I hope we'll get them in the UK soon.


 The green one is becoming my favorite  that and the white cleanser!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I miss that kind of weather! I Enjoy it for me!


I will!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

lastlights said:


> 22 inches and counting for me in MA  i need to attempt to shovel my car out soon lol


Oh that sounds awful. Stay warm!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


Meh. I just don't know and am totally and completely unexcited about it. If I happen to be off next Thursday, I might go take a look at it in store but I'm definitely not buying any reds sight unseen from MAC ever again so the online launch is out for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm picking up barbecue and petrol and thats it. I want a few liners from pencilled


Yes! Those liners!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 27, 2015)

Any of u girls used the dyptique candles? Are they worth it? It's freaking expensive for a candle


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meh. I just don't know and am totally and completely unexcited about it. If I happen to be off next Thursday, I might go take a look at it in store but I'm definitely not buying any reds sight unseen from MAC ever again so the online launch is out for me.


  Hiya Buddy!!! I cant open my front door because my porch is covered in few inches of snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gah I have to get on clearing it sooner than later though


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!! I cant open my front door because my porch is covered in few inches of snow   Gah I have to get on clearing it sooner than later though :haha:


Oh yikes! I'll try and send you some of my sunshine to help you melt some of it as it's almost 80 outside right now!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yikes! I'll try and send you some of my sunshine to help you melt some of it as it's almost 80 outside right now!


  I would be nice if it just melted away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! That much sunshine when I am reassuring myself my car must be under all that snow


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I would be nice if it just melted away :haha: !! That much sunshine when I am reassuring myself my car must be under all that snow :whip:


poor snow covered car :support:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! Those liners!


I need most of them. I feel like I should BU heroine :sigh:


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello ladies :bouquet:  I watched the news, I hope you are all home and safe.     Has anyone tried the green glamglow mask? I have the other 3 and I really like the black and the white ones, the blue one doesn't do anything for me and my skin is not even dry. The cleansers also look good, I hope we'll get them in the UK soon.


  The green one is my favorite mask, buy it.you can buy the small jar and try it before the full size.  The white cleanser is amazing too.=) im waiting for the green one.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What is everyone's plan on MAC Toledo Collection?? Skip, maybes...???? I think I might pick up barbecue l/s but that's it!!


  Oxblood ls/lg BBQ lg AB blush  And maybe RP blush =/


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need most of them. I feel like I should BU heroine :sigh:


Heroine is like the perfect purple liner. I'm debating getting another even though I currently have 2. I'd like another lipglass as well as mine is getting low and it's my favorite gloss.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had a sample of the green one and it pretty much is an effective deep cleansing mask.  I would definitely purchase the full size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I don't need more convincing 
I've only seen a small jar of the  black one and they are more expensive, so I prefer to buy the full size.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Heroine is like the perfect purple liner. I'm debating getting another even though I currently have 2. I'd like another lipglass as well as mine is getting low and it's my favorite gloss.


Def pick up another gloss, maybe 2. If it is your fave, it is worth it. I agree Heroine l/l is the perfect purple liner.     





NaomiH said:


>


I have this one and love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Def pick up another gloss, maybe 2. If it is your fave, it is worth it. I agree Heroine l/l is the perfect purple liner.  I have this one and love it!


It's about to get popped in my cart and bought! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's about to get popped in my cart and bought! Lol


Get it! oke:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel like I need to start making a makeup inventory with a description of each color to look at before I buy things. I have so many unloved items!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Watching Unbroken and I snagged the 3.3oz bottle of Escada Born In Paradise for $46. I love Escada in the summer months. So refreshing!


   Nice and Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I feel like I need to start making a makeup inventory with a description of each color to look at before I buy things. I have so many unloved items!


 I wouldn't be able to function w/o it but even with it, if there's something that I can't live without I buy it anyway.  There are times when I may hold back because I have too many of a certain color or whatever.  It has helped me avoid duplicate items---especially nail polish.  I inventory everything!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of u girls used the dyptique candles? Are they worth it? It's freaking expensive for a candle






There are so many economical alternatives though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been cheating on makeup with Anthropologie clothes. I have bought some beautiful new things!

  Also, I am waxed, plucked, manicured, pedicured, and I just had a Brazilian Blow Out/Keratin Treatment. My hair looks fab! Look how straight it is!




  The day I got it done.




  Today. All I did was blow dry it, I did NOT flat iron it. Look how straight and smooth it is! This is AMAZEBALLS.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wouldn't be able to function w/o it but even with it, if there's something that I can't live without I buy it anyway.  There are times when I may hold back because I have too many of a certain color or whatever.  It has helped me avoid duplicate items---especially nail polish.  I inventory everything!!!


  I should probably do the that with my nail polishes. I've bought a shade I already have on more than one occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had an app but it was quite time-consuming to write the name and the brand of every nail polish. And all of my perfumes are on fragrantica.


  I finally finished putting all of my makeup in the IKEA drawers and I'm taking pictures atm. I can post them later, if anyone is interested. I'm quite disappointed tbh, I thought that I have more stuff


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!![/COLOR]


It's the perfect deep blood red!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone else only want to buy spring and summer colors now? It's all I want. Spring needs to get here now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone else only want to buy spring and summer colors now? It's all I want. Spring needs to get here now.


No. But that's because I'm pretty much Fall all year round makeup wise. Lol. That and I despise summer with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No. But that's because I'm pretty much Fall all year round makeup wise. Lol. That and I despise summer with every fiber of my being.


  ME TOO lol
  I hate summer, summer can go suck it!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone else only want to buy spring and summer colors now? It's all I want. Spring needs to get here now.


  I just want to wear peachy blushes all the time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ME TOO lol I hate summer, summer can go suck it!


Hate it! Hate it! Hate it! Thinking of it almost being time for it to come back is pissing me off! lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone else only want to buy spring and summer colors now? It's all I want. Spring needs to get here now.


  Yes! I've been wearing bronze and gold es and highlighters all week and I probably look ridiculous with my super fair skin and the horrible weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love summer! My dream house is on a beach in a country where it's hot all the time.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hate it! Hate it! Hate it! Thinking of it almost being time for it to come back is pissing me off! lol


  I refuse to think about summer..except for my hate for the season lol

  It is beautiful and wintery today....lots of clouds and cold chill


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I refuse to think about summer..except for my hate for the season lol  It is beautiful and wintery today....lots of clouds and cold chill


It was sunny and practically Spring here! W.T.F?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was sunny and practically Spring here! W.T.F?


  eeeeeehhhhhh.....how upsetting. 
  Do you ever wake up, middle of winter...see sun shining and the weather report says sunny and a high of 80...you kinda go " the FUDGE is this crap"


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone else only want to buy spring and summer colors now? It's all I want. Spring needs to get here now.


  While I hate the heat down here, I absolutely love looking bronzed and highlighted. I'm already making a list of summer makeup that I want to pick up, it's a sickness.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> ME TOO lol I hate summer, summer can go suck it!





NaomiH said:


> No. But that's because I'm pretty much Fall all year round makeup wise. Lol. That and I despise summer with every fiber of my being.


 Oh believe me I hate summer, too. I only like the cool nights and spring. That's it! Buuuut, orange and coral makeup is my jam.   





mel33t said:


> I just want to wear peachy blushes all the time. ompom:


 Yes! Peach all day!   





PinayGator said:


> While I hate the heat down here, I absolutely love looking bronzed and highlighted. I'm already making a list of summer makeup that I want to pick up, it's a sickness.


 What do you have your eye on? I need ideas!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

I must be the odd one here !! I love spring and summer not winter!! I can't wait for all this snow to melt away and the leaves to sprout!! :sigh:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I must be the odd one here !! I love spring and summer not winter!! I can't wait for all this snow to melt away and the leaves to sprout!! :sigh:


 Oh I totally agree, Vee! I just hate when it's super hot and all my clothes stick to me.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> eeeeeehhhhhh.....how upsetting.  Do you ever wake up, middle of winter...see sun shining and the weather report says sunny and a high of 80...you kinda go " the FUDGE is this crap"


Yep! Like today! It's January, not April!  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I must be the odd one here !! I love spring and summer not winter!! I can't wait for all this snow to melt away and the leaves to sprout!! :sigh:


If I had your winters, I'd hate winter too! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Oh believe me I hate summer, too. I only like the cool nights and spring. That's it! Buuuut, orange and coral makeup is my jam.  Yes! Peach all day!  What do you have your eye on? I need ideas!


A cool summer night here is 90° at midnight.  :lol:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> A cool summer night here is 90° at midnight.  :lol:


 Ewwwwww. Gross. I hate anything over 80. I'm a baby about both weather extremes, but at least now makeup doesn't melt off my face!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ewwwwww. Gross. I hate anything over 80. I'm a baby about both weather extremes, but at least now makeup doesn't melt off my face!


I hate anything over about 75. 80 is pushing it for me. I hate extreme weather too, why can't there seem to be a happy medium?


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ewwwwww. Gross. I hate anything over 80. I'm a baby about both weather extremes, but at least now makeup doesn't melt off my face!


  I am the same way, and I live in a very hot area. Like, it's literally hot from April-November, give or take. I hate it. I blast my AC for most of the year.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> A cool summer night here is 90° at midnight.  :lol:


 :haha: we have a case of  the pasture is greener on the other side! :lmao: I want sun and Buddy wants snow !!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: we have a case of  the pasture is greener on the other side! :lmao: I want sun and Buddy wants snow !!!


Lol I don't mind it being cold and sunny


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I finally finished putting all of my makeup in the IKEA drawers and I'm taking pictures atm. I can post them later, if anyone is interested. I'm quite disappointed tbh,* I thought that I have more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​YES!!! I started before Christmas---I bought nearly the entire Chanel spring collection.  Most recently, some things from Guerlain's spring collex too.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 27, 2015)

It's awesome not having to mess with it to get it smooth and sleek. Usually I'd have to flat iron for ages to get it to look like that, and I do NOT have the patience for that! Yes it does feel great. I just hope I can keep up with it. Calls have been slow the past few days.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> It's awesome not having to mess with it to get it smooth and sleek. Usually I'd have to flat iron for ages to get it to look like that, and I do NOT have the patience for that! Yes it does feel great. I just hope I can keep up with it. Calls have been slow the past few days.


They'll pick up, I am sure of it


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nyx shipped my package but I'm sure it still won't be here until late next week lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What do you have your eye on? I need ideas!


  Anything gold/copper/bronze from upcoming MAC collections (Genuine Treasure Paint Pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Heatwave from Estee Lauder (hopefully), whatever collab KathleenLights does with Colourpop (because I know it's going to involve something metallic and right up by alley), some form of Guerlain bronzer (I'm hooked!) annnd a few more of the smaller sized glitters from Lit Cosmetics. Nothing super specific, although that upcoming Chanel bronzer has me drooling.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I must be the odd one here !! I love spring and summer not winter!! I can't wait for all this snow to melt away and the leaves to sprout!!


   No you're not Vee.  I'm with you in loving spring & summer---oh and autumn just as it gets a tad cooler, but not cold


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Anything gold/copper/bronze from upcoming MAC collections (Genuine Treasure Paint Pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2tkpk0/new_too_faced_metallic_melted_liquefied_long_wear/

  did you see this?


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/2tkpk0/new_too_faced_metallic_melted_liquefied_long_wear/
> 
> did you see this?


  I'm excited to go swatch them, but I've got Nude and Fig and barely use either  I'm tempted to try to order the ABH lippies again, but I might just be crazy. I checked the tracking on my package after they refunded me...still in NJ.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'm excited to go swatch them, but I've got Nude and Fig and barely use either  I'm tempted to try to order the ABH lippies again, but I might just be crazy. I checked the tracking on my package after they refunded me...still in NJ.


  I want to try the ABH lippies, at least give 2 a try.
  Which ones did you try?


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to try the ABH lippies, at least give 2 a try.
> Which ones did you try?


  I ordered Heathers and Pure Hollywood originally, but they never made it here. If I do order again, I'm thinking American Doll and one of the corals. How about you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I ordered Heathers and Pure Hollywood originally, but they never made it here. If I do order again, I'm thinking American Doll and one of the corals. How about you?


  That is upsetting.

  I have a few on my list, but mainly Vamp and Vintage.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: we have a case of  the pasture is greener on the other side! :lmao: I want sun and Buddy wants snow !!!


I wouldn't mind a few inches every now and then from time to time,but not extreme snow like you. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Doesn't it just feel so good having all of that stuff done!!!  Your looks great and i'm sure it feels awesome too.[/COLOR]           [COLOR=0000FF]​I add things to my inventory document as soon as I place an order.  At that point the text is light blue, when the item arrives I change the text to black.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]         That really helps me to keep track of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]things, especially when I've place [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]orders at multiple stores, on different days.[/COLOR]  :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Keep hanging around here and you'll have MORE stuff quite quickly.[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Hey there Naomi!!  That red would look good on you.[/COLOR]     :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]​YES!!! I started before Christmas---I bought nearly the entire Chanel spring collection.  Most recently, some things from Guerlain's spring collex too.[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No you're not Vee.  I'm with you in loving spring & summer---oh and autumn just as it gets a tad cooler, but not cold[/COLOR]


I love Autumn!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got several empties for B2M, but I can't think of anything I even remotely want.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've got several empties for B2M, but I can't think of anything I even remotely want.


  Brave


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Brave oke:


I have Brave!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have Brave!


  Oh, I thought you didn't have it. Sorry.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel like I should BU heroine


  I am going to definitely BU Heroine.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, I thought you didn't have it. Sorry.


Don't be sorry! It's so pretty it's definitely one of those lippies that people should make sure everyone owns.  I think I might finally get Chili and Spirit.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want to try the ABH lippies, at least give 2 a try. Which ones did you try?


 I got pure Hollywood, heathers, sad girl and Carina


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've got several empties for B2M, but I can't think of anything I even remotely want.


  I guess you can't B2M for new LE items?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got pure Hollywood, heathers, sad girl and Carina


  Good morning Cee. Do you like them?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is upsetting.
> 
> I have a few on my list, but mainly Vamp and Vintage.


  I love Vintage.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Anything gold/copper/bronze from upcoming MAC collections (*Genuine Treasure Paint Pot *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Which collection is that in?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I guess you can't B2M for new LE items?


Not special packaging ones. Plus there aren't any upcoming LE lippies that I even want. Weird, I know seeing how Toledo is red mania and I'm a red loving heaux.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which collection is that in?


I THINK MAC is Beauty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not special packaging ones. Plus there aren't any upcoming LE lippies that I even want. Weird, I know seeing how Toledo is red mania and I'm a red loving heaux.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which collection is that in?





NaomiH said:


> I THINK MAC is Beauty.


  I was thinking it was the one coming out in the Philip Treacy collection but I could be mistaken. Either way, IT WILL BE MINE!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was thinking it was the one coming out in the Philip Treacy collection but I could be mistaken. Either way, IT WILL BE MINE!


  Love your avi!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was thinking it was the one coming out in the Philip Treacy collection but I could be mistaken. Either way, IT WILL BE MINE!


Oh it could be that one,there are so many I'm having trouble keeping track of them all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Love your avi!


So do I, it's beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Love your avi!





NaomiH said:


> So do I, it's beautiful!


  You ladies are so sweet


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> You ladies are so sweet


:kiss:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh it could be that one,there are so many I'm having trouble keeping track of them all.


  You and me both! It's pretty overwhelming.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You be safe as well VK!!  I just came in from shoveling----we definitely dodged the big bullet.
> 
> Warmth & Netflix sounds awesome!
> 
> ...


  Sorry I didn't get back to u earlier, I've been going crazy with my online classes @[email protected] Spring semester started yesterday but Winter only ended Monday.. what a nightmare lol...

  My boyfriend shoveled and my bro, so I am super grateful for that. I can't shovel, I have back issues. So when they don't do it we are screwed basically lol!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 
  I hope you are all doing well, I am back at work after an awesome snow day lol!
  I wish we got snow days weekly  but not really haha


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> You ladies are so sweet


  Just being honest


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> You and me both! It's pretty overwhelming.


And underwhelming once you actually see the products. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope you are all doing well, I am back at work after an awesome snow day lol! I wish we got snow days weekly  but not really haha


Good morning VK!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning VK!


  Hi there!
  How's it going?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Just being honest:hug:


 


NaomiH said:


> And underwhelming once you actually see the products. :haha:


  LOL it's true. I'm probably skipping Toledo. Penciled In will be a huge haul for me, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! How's it going?


Pretty good, thanks. Just laying around binge watching The Fall on Netflix. How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL it's true. I'm probably skipping Toledo. Penciled In will be a huge haul for me, though.


I want quite a few of those pencils and another Heroine gloss. I hope we figure out which are perm and which are LE soon so I know what to grab immediately.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty good, thanks. Just laying around binge watching The Fall on Netflix. How are you?


  Haven't seen that one!
  I'll add it to my list of things to watch lol!

  Headache, it's too cold for me here.  I want to move somewhere warm so bad :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Haven't seen that one! I'll add it to my list of things to watch lol!  Headache, it's too cold for me here.  I want to move somewhere warm so bad :/


It's pretty good, I started watching it because I love Gillian Anderson.  I hope your headache goes away soon and that you're able to go somewhere warmer at some point.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want quite a few of those pencils and another Heroine gloss. I hope we figure out which are perm and which are LE soon so I know what to grab immediately.


  I just have this feeling that we won't. I think I might end up getting all of them!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just have this feeling that we won't. I think I might end up getting all of them!


I'm skipping the Heroine and CYY liners. I'm not sure which ones I want for sure yet. Maybe I'll just go in store next week and see them in person.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm skipping the Heroine and CYY liners. I'm not sure which ones I want for sure yet. Maybe I'll just go in store next week and see them in person.


  Always a good decision when you are able to!  I'll try to post swatches, too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Always a good decision when you are able to!  I'll try to post swatches, too.


I'm hoping I'm off next Thursday so that I can,if not I won't cry about missing anything that may sell out. I look forward to your swatches!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes! I've been wearing bronze and gold es and highlighters all week and I probably look ridiculous with my super fair skin and the horrible weather :lol:  I love summer! My dream house is on a beach in a country where it's hot all the time.


   Yeah, I love summer too.    





NaomiH said:


> Don't be sorry! It's so pretty it's definitely one of those lippies that people should make sure everyone owns.  I think I might finally get Chili and Spirit.


   Siiiiiii, Chili. Im using Chili today =)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's pretty good, I started watching it because I love Gillian Anderson. I hope your headache goes away soon and that you're able to go somewhere warmer at some point.


  I am desperate for new things to watch so I'll give it a shot even tho I know nothing about it haha!
  Thanks, I hope my headache goes away soon too :/ I think after lunch it should get better.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Always a good decision when you are able to! I'll try to post swatches, too.


  yay
  I want Heroine.. for the rest I have to go swatch D:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is upsetting.
> 
> I have a few on my list, but mainly Vamp and Vintage.
> Now that's funny!!  You want two lipsticks, Vamp & Vintage and I have an e/s quad, Vintage Vamp sitting in my shopping cart!
> ...


  I'm in the same boat!!  I'm not a gloss lover, I have enough lipstick to go and year, and probably beyond wearing a different lipstick everyday and I don't need e/s!  
   I have eleven MAC 15 shadow palettes so I think I'm good.  I think I'll just give them to my daughter and let her get all the nude lipsticks that she wants.  She prefers 
   nudes over everything else---oh and lip gloss too.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 28, 2015)

Is pencilled in launching tomorrow??


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

The Tartelette palette is still calling me.  I think I'm taking the plunge.  It has a lot of shadows similar to those I want from MAC and for $44 for a decent number of shadows it's a good deal I think.  Taking the plunge! #treatyoself


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Haven't seen that one!
> I'll add it to my list of things to watch lol!
> 
> Headache, it's too cold for me here.  I want to move somewhere warm so bad :/


    I don't know how you do it VK....I can't function when I have a headache.  Thank goodness I don't get them often.  I hope your's goes away soon!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which collection is that in?
> 
> Philip Treacy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners house---it was all captured on camera!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Always a good decision when you are able to! I'll try to post swatches, too.






Hey Mandy!  I love your new avi!!!  How's your MIL doing???


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners house---it was all captured on camera!


  Ewwww.  I sometimes lose faith in humanity.


----------



## jenise (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]house---it was all captured on camera![/COLOR]


 Omg :shock:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners house---it was all captured on camera!


  People dumb enough to do that are usually dumb enough to get caught. At least that is consolation about humanity haha


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]house---it was all captured on camera![/COLOR]


 :shock:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Mandy!  I love your new avi!!!  How's your MIL doing???[/COLOR]


  So much better! It is truly a miracle. The doctor and nurses all let it be known that they were expecting her to not make it, but she is recovering! She even got to move out of the ICU yesterday.  Oh, and thank you so much!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]house---it was all captured on camera![/COLOR]


  That is horrific


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am desperate for new things to watch so I'll give it a shot even tho I know nothing about it haha! Thanks, I hope my headache goes away soon too :/ I think after lunch it should get better.


I didn't either,it was just following me around and I decider to give it a go. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Is pencilled in launching tomorrow??


Should be online!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Now that's funny!!  You want two lipsticks, Vamp & Vintage and I have an e/s quad, Vintage Vamp sitting in my shopping cart! [/COLOR]:haha:    [COLOR=0000FF] There's nothing prettier than the colors of changing leaves!  It can be breathtaking!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm in the same boat!!  I'm not a gloss lover, I have enough lipstick to go and year, and probably beyond wearing a different lipstick everyday and I don't need e/s!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have eleven MAC 15 shadow [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]palettes so I think I'm good.  I think I'll just give them to my daughter and let her get all the nude lipsticks that she wants.  She prefers[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   nudes over everything else---oh and lip gloss too.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:sigh:


That's nice of you Meddy!  Maybe I'll give them to Haylibug if I decide against Chili and Spirit.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Don't be sorry! It's so pretty it's definitely one of those lippies that people should make sure everyone owns.  I think I might finally get Chili and Spirit.


both oke:   





SassyWonder said:


> Is pencilled in launching tomorrow??


Yes, supposedly 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Now that's funny!!  You want two lipsticks, Vamp & Vintage and I have an e/s quad, Vintage Vamp sitting in my shopping cart! [/COLOR]:haha:    [COLOR=0000FF] There's nothing prettier than the colors of changing leaves!  It can be breathtaking!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I'm in the same boat!!  I'm not a gloss lover, I have enough lipstick to go and year, and probably beyond wearing a different lipstick everyday and I don't need e/s!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have eleven MAC 15 shadow [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]palettes so I think I'm good.  I think I'll just give them to my daughter and let her get all the nude lipsticks that she wants.  She prefers[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   nudes over everything else---oh and lip gloss too.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:sigh:


Lol the quad sounds nice


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No problem VK!!!  That's nice that you have two guys to do the shoveling.  I can do it if it's under a foot of snow.  That's my cut-off.  Otherwise I keep cash in the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   house to pay a neighborhood [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]kid to do it.  We have a neighborhood news letter that contains a 'Snow Shoveling' list with the names & numbers of the kids who will[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   shovel snow.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I  hope you had a great snow-day!!!!  [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] Hey Naomi[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​I'm not familiar with that show----hope you're enjoying it![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't know how you do it VK....I can't function when I have a headache.  Thank goodness I don't get them often.  I hope your's goes away soon![/COLOR]


It's pretty good! I started watching it yesterday because I like the lead actress in it. It's about a cop who goes to Belfast to lead an investigation into some murders.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Should be online!


  EEEK! Can't wait!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies I just saw the most atrocious thing on the news!  A UPS driver threw a valuable package over a gate, breaking some of the contents, and then he peed on the side of the homeowners [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]house---it was all captured on camera![/COLOR]


Oh my gosh! What the heck? hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> So much better! It is truly a miracle. The doctor and nurses all let it be known that they were expecting her to not make it, but she is recovering! She even got to move out of the ICU yesterday.  Oh, and thank you so much!


Yay! That's fantastic news!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Taxes filed. *dusts hands together with satisfies grin on her face*


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Taxes filed. *dusts hands together with satisfies grin on her face*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Taxes filed. *dusts hands together with satisfies grin on her face*


:nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:





Dolly Snow said:


> :nanas:


Now to sit back and stalk the IRS site. :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Now to sit back and stalk the IRS site. :lol:


That's always the next step lol How are you today?    What is everyone getting from Toledo & Pencilled In?


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What is everyone getting from Toledo & Pencilled In?


  Toledo: Oxblood l/s & l/g, Victoriana l/g, Ripe Peach (?)
  Pencilled In: Heroine, Rosy Rim, Nightingale & Fruit Cocktail liners


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 28, 2015)

I called 3 Mac stores. Seattle, Los Angeles and Atlanta and was told the same thing. The pencils are permanent the lip glasses are not. Crossing my fingers that its true!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> Toledo: Oxblood l/s & l/g, Victoriana l/g, Ripe Peach (?) Pencilled In: Heroine, Rosy Rim, Nightingale & Fruit Cocktail liners


:bigthumb: quick fire answer lol    





SassyWonder said:


> I called 3 Mac stores in Seattle, Los Angeles and Atlanta and was told the same thing. The pencils are permanent the lip glasses are not. Crossing my fingers that its true!


I hope


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :bigthumb: quick fire answer lol I hope


 I get major anxiety trying to pick my items and check out at lightening speed. i dont have the option of going on store this time.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope


  I'm just really excited lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I get major anxiety trying to pick my items and check out at lightening speed. i dont have the option of going on store this time.


I get the same way. I hope you get everything you want because you deserve it.   





lipstickaholic said:


> I'm just really excited lol! :haha:


 lol me too


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

My package from Nyx will arrive NEXT Friday lol I really can't with their shipping when I saw Friday I said holy crap in 2 days I'm gonna get my package that's the fastest I ever recieved my package then I saw the date and got sad lol but I was expecting this


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My package from Nyx will arrive NEXT Friday lol I really can't with their shipping when I saw Friday I said holy crap in 2 days I'm gonna get my package that's the fastest I ever recieved my package then I saw the date and got sad lol but I was expecting this


that is forever  lol maybe it'll show up a little sooner before next friday.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I get major anxiety trying to pick my items and check out at lightening speed. i dont have the option of going on store this time.


  Me too.  I hate launches where I *really* want something.  Makes me so nervous.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's always the next step lol How are you today?    What is everyone getting from Toledo & Pencilled In?


 Barbecue lipstick !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Barbecue lipstick !!


Nothing from Pencilled in?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing from Pencilled in?


 Nah D!! I did not like any of the lip pencils except for edge to edge! Will wait for some swatches and supposedly they will be perm so... Wat about you? Wat are your picks from both the collections???


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I get the same way. I hope you get everything you want because you deserve it.  lol me too


 Thank Dolly Love!:kiss:  I wonder if I can convince hubby to go in store for me?! Lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nah D!! I did not like any of the lip pencils except for edge to edge! Will wait for some swatches and supposedly they will be perm so... Wat about you? Wat are your picks from both the collections???


Perm makes it easier for me. I kinda want Oxblood. But I may skip. I'm waiting on swatches from Specktra memebers lol Pencilled in..I can go crazy on lol I want Nightingale, Cyber World, Rosy Rim, Edge to Edge and Follow your heart right off the bat. Then pick up the rest depending on if I like them in store at a later date lol   





SassyWonder said:


> Thank Dolly Love!:kiss:  I wonder if I can convince hubby to go in store for me?! Lol!


I bet ya he will, especially after the ordeal you went through :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No problem VK!!!  That's nice that you have two guys to do the shoveling.  I can do it if it's under a foot of snow.  That's my cut-off.  Otherwise I keep cash in the
> house to pay a neighborhood kid to do it.  We have a neighborhood news letter that contains a 'Snow Shoveling' list with the names & numbers of the kids who will
> shovel snow.
> 
> ...


  sadly I get them quite often, migraines. I keep a bottle of excedrin in my car, purse, night table and kitchen.. lol sad I know
  But it is the only thing that gets rid of my headaches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> sadly I get them quite often, migraines. I keep a bottle of excedrin in my car, purse, night table and kitchen.. lol sad I know But it is the only thing that gets rid of my headaches.


 headaches and migraines...sadly I get them far too often. Have you gotten your head checked out?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> headaches and migraines...sadly I get them far too often. Have you gotten your head checked out?


  Yea, I've had them for mostly all my life.
  They got worse after the car accident in 2013. There's nothing wrong with my head, they did several tests, it's the herniated discs and bulges in my spine that cause pressure and blah blah, stress blah blah, drink more water and go to the chiropractor and give them all your money blah blah blah 

  hahaha... It was true, it got better with the chiro but seriously I went for a year and a half every week. I refuse to keep going >.<

  edit: also sorry u get them too,... :/ what do u take to get rid of them?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning Cee. Do you like them?


 Heathers and Sad Girl got aces from me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, I've had them for mostly all my life. They got worse after the car accident in 2013. There's nothing wrong with my head, they did several tests, it's the herniated discs and bulges in my spine that cause pressure and blah blah, stress blah blah, drink more water and go to the chiropractor and give them all your money blah blah blah   hahaha... It was true, it got better with the chiro but seriously I went for a year and a half every week. I refuse to keep going >.<  edit: also sorry u get them too,... :/ what do u take to get rid of them?


Oh I see. Was the accident bad? Ok chrio's help but man they will say anything to keep you coming in. I know from experience too. My fave was the (idk the name lol) but they hook you up to a machine that sends waves..electric whatever to your spine..and you alternate between a heating pad and frozen pad.   Nothing, because nothing works


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's always the next step lol How are you today?    What is everyone getting from Toledo & Pencilled In?


Doing pretty well at the moment! You? I'm getting ZERO items from Toledo and as for pencilled in,I'm not 100% sure yet. I'm hoping I'm off next Thursday so I can check them out in store once it opens, if not I'll pop by after work  . You?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I called 3 Mac stores. Seattle, Los Angeles and Atlanta and was told the same thing. The pencils are permanent the lip glasses are not. Crossing my fingers that its true!


I hope that's true! Then I can take my time with the pencils and just get another Heroine gloss to start with.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My package from Nyx will arrive NEXT Friday lol I really can't with their shipping when I saw Friday I said holy crap in 2 days I'm gonna get my package that's the fastest I ever recieved my package then I saw the date and got sad lol but I was expecting this


Oh geez!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is forever  lol maybe it'll show up a little sooner before next friday.


  I know! That's what I'm hoping for .. I think it will get here by next Wednesday .. I'd be happy with that I guess lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know! That's what I'm hoping for .. I think it will get here by next Wednesday .. I'd be happy with that I guess lol


Lol I know what you mean..when I order online I always wait like a sad pup staring out the window lol   





NaomiH said:


> Doing pretty well at the moment! You? I'm getting ZERO items from Toledo and as for pencilled in,I'm not 100% sure yet. I'm hoping I'm off next Thursday so I can check them out in store once it opens, if not I'll pop by after work  . You?


A bit upset at the moment, to be honest. I hope you get the day off, so you can check them out in person.  Well I am hoping this place gets them in, so I can use my sisters discount on the lip pencils..so I won't feel so guilty picking up 5 or 6 right off lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I know what you mean..when I order online I always wait like a sad pup staring out the window lol A bit upset at the moment, to be honest. I hope you get the day off, so you can check them out in person.  Well I am hoping this place gets them in, so I can use my sisters discount on the lip pencils..so I won't feel so guilty picking up 5 or 6 right off lol


I'm sorry you're upset and hope everthing gets better :hug: Yay for discounts!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm sorry you're upset and hope everthing gets better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  it is really frivolous compared to everything else. 
  My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control. 
  She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door.
  We didn't have a license for her, so off she went. 
  So now the girls have been crying for the last 2 days, and my boy chippo, he has been howling too. He is old and that was his lady, he grew attached to her.
  It was so cute they would sleep in the same spot together.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I know what you mean..when I order online I always wait like a sad pup staring out the window lol


  I know and I have no patience too so it's so hard lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing, because nothing works


  Yea it was bad.. I mean sorta, but the damage was bad. Spine fracture on a transverse process, and several herniated discs. 
  I just get through the day as I can, sometimes back pain is too much tho and I have to stay home. 

  Yea.. nothing works for me either, but excedrin almost does 100%, the red bottle. Give it a try!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *People dumb enough to do that are usually dumb enough to get caught.* At least that is consolation about humanity haha
> 
> 
> MandyVanHook said:
> ...






 With everyone! There have been some really bazaar incidents with these delivery drivers.  This isn't an indictment of the whole lot of them but man some of 
    them are really pretty stupid.  Thank goodness I've only had positive experiences with our drivers.  Cameras are EVERYWHERE---it's the society we now live in!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea it was bad.. I mean sorta, but the damage was bad. Spine fracture on a transverse process, and several herniated discs.
> I just get through the day as I can, sometimes back pain is too much tho and I have to stay home.
> 
> Yea.. nothing works for me either, but excedrin almost does 100%, the red bottle. Give it a try!


  I will give it a try. Because these get so bad sometimes, I literally can not function, and then I make myself and by the end of the night..I feel dead.

  Wow, that sounds bad to me. I am sorry you have so much back pain, I hope it gets better for you as time passes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

My cup is here


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My cup is here


  yippeee


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yippeee


It is so darn cute V.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>







  Looks so cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Looks so cute!


  it really is, if you can get your hands on it..I suggest you do. 
  It is much cuter in person.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.
> My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.
> She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door.
> We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.
> ...


  Oh that's just awful!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>






Awesome...finally a bit of a bright spot in your day!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> sadly I get them quite often, migraines. I keep a bottle of excedrin in my car, purse, night table and kitchen.. lol sad I know
> But it is the only thing that gets rid of my headaches.


 You do what you need to do----I don't blame you VK.  Do have particular triggers?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nothing, because nothing works


   TENS unit maybe?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that's just awful!!!![/COLOR]


 I know. I can't believe they hated her so much, they'd do that.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome...finally a bit of a bright spot in your day!  ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


:kiss: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  TENS unit maybe?[/COLOR]


  I looked it up lol..that's it


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.
> My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.
> She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door.
> We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.
> ...


  Wow, that is so sad! I feel so sorry for you/your niece.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My cup is here


  Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.  My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.  She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door. We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.  So now the girls have been crying for the last 2 days, and my boy chippo, he has been howling too. He is old and that was his lady, he grew attached to her. It was so cute they would sleep in the same spot together.


Awww man, I'm sorry Dolly.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.  My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.  She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door. We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.  So now the girls have been crying for the last 2 days, and my boy chippo, he has been howling too. He is old and that was his lady, he grew attached to her. It was so cute they would sleep in the same spot together.


 This breaks my heart!! Im so sorry Dolly!


----------



## Urmi (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My cup is here


  So cute!!! Does anyone know when this'll b in stores?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *I looked it up lol..that's it*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, I've had them for mostly all my life.
> They got worse after the car accident in 2013. There's nothing wrong with my head, they did several tests, it's the herniated discs and bulges in my spine that cause pressure and blah blah, stress blah blah, drink more water and go to the chiropractor and give them all your money blah blah blah
> 
> hahaha... It was true, it got better with the chiro but seriously I went for a year and a half every week. I refuse to keep going >.<
> ...


 You ladies ar too young to be plagued by these things!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's always the next step lol How are you today?    What is everyone getting from Toledo & Pencilled In?


  Since it seems the pencils are going to be perm, I'm gonna go ahead and get Oxblood. If I don't like it I can sell or return it.   





SassyWonder said:


> I called 3 Mac stores. Seattle, Los Angeles and Atlanta and was told the same thing. The pencils are permanent the lip glasses are not. Crossing my fingers that its true!


  I really hope this is true!  





Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.  My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.  She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door. We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.  So now the girls have been crying for the last 2 days, and my boy chippo, he has been howling too. He is old and that was his lady, he grew attached to her. It was so cute they would sleep in the same spot together.


  I am so sorry  what do you mean by having a license for her? I have never heard of this.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my Tartelette palette tonight! And a Karuna hydrating mask. They let me return the foundation I had so I only paid $3.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is not good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yea... body aches don't discriminate lol!
I just hope to get better and not worse with age haha.. I will keep my fingers crossed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what else can I do :/


@Dolly Snow what's that about a license? that's so tragic I'm so sorry!


  - My packages were delayed because of the storm, my camera and diva ring light :/
  and a sephora  package.. they were supposed to be delivered today but... eh.. the UPS man isn't here yet :/
  I'm stressed where is he


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I got my Tartelette palette tonight! And a Karuna hydrating mask. They let me return the foundation I had so I only paid $3.


  yay!!!
  Let me know how u like both! 
  I haven't tried the Karuna mask yet, but I have been curious!
  U can't beat 3 bucks yay!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Since it seems the pencils are going to be perm, I'm gonna go ahead and get Oxblood. If I don't like it I can sell or return it.  I really hope this is true! I am so sorry  what do you mean by having a license for her? I have never heard of this.


 I think Oxblood will be the first to sell out first


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Urmi said:


> So cute!!! Does anyone know when this'll b in stores?


 Probably around February


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I think Oxblood will be the first to sell out first


I think so too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, that is so sad! I feel so sorry for you/your niece.   :support:


:hug: Thank you   





walkingdead said:


> Yay!


 


SassyWonder said:


> This breaks my heart!! Im so sorry Dolly!





NaomiH said:


> Awww man, I'm sorry Dolly.


 thanks sassy and Naomi    





v0ltagekid said:


> Yea... body aches don't discriminate lol!  I just hope to get better and not worse with age haha.. I will keep my fingers crossed.:sigh:  what else can I do :/   @Dolly Snow  what's that about a license? that's so tragic I'm so sorry!   - My packages were delayed because of the storm, my camera and diva ring light :/ and a sephora  package.. they were supposed to be delivered today but... eh.. the UPS man isn't here yet :/ I'm stressed where is he





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Since it seems the pencils are going to be perm, I'm gonna go ahead and get Oxblood. If I don't like it I can sell or return it.  I really hope this is true! I am so sorry  what do you mean by having a license for her? I have never heard of this.


In the (shit) city I live in, it is mandatory for your dog to have a license to keep them. Usually you can get away without having one, as long as no one calls animal control. A license is a unique number given to your dog if the pet is ever lost or stolen, they can locate it easy and within seconds.  It is almost the same thing as getting your pet microchipped. Every year you pay the government money to renew the license.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is almost the same thing as getting your pet microchipped. Every year you pay the government money to renew the license.


  oh wow.. that's crazy O_O
  Are the licenses expensive?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: Thank you    thanks sassy and Naomi  In the (shit) city I live in, it is mandatory for your dog to have a license to keep them. Usually you can get away without having one, as long as no one calls animal control. A license is a unique number given to your dog if the pet is ever lost or stolen, they can locate it easy and within seconds.  It is almost the same thing as getting your pet microchipped. Every year you pay the government money to renew the license.


We have those here too,your dog has to have their pet registration and up to date vaccinations or you can get fined and taken to court.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We have those here too,your dog has to have their pet registration and up to date vaccinations or you can get fined and taken to court.


The fees that pile up over a little dog....is ridiculous.   





v0ltagekid said:


> oh wow.. that's crazy O_O Are the licenses expensive?


It is one fee $70 here, not too expensive.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

Can I get some recommendations for a foundation for dry skin I'm running out and I wanna try something new looking for medium to full coverage .. I really wanted to try the Giorgio Armani silk foundation has anyone tried that?


----------



## jenise (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My cup is here


 Need! It's too cute. I'm hoping to find it in store soon


----------



## jenise (Jan 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Can I get some recommendations for a foundation for dry skin I'm running out and I wanna try something new looking for medium to full coverage .. I really wanted to try the Giorgio Armani silk foundation has anyone tried that?


 Yes it's my favorite foundation! Definitely try that  my skins on the drier side too


----------



## Urmi (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Probably around February


  Thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Urmi said:


> Thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> Need! It's too cute. I'm hoping to find it in store soon


  We all need it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> We all need it.


I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it.


  but but why


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> but but why :crybaby:


It's not really my style and it'd just get pushed into the nether regions of the cupboard and forgotten. I might grab one or two as  gifts though once it lands in store.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes it's my favorite foundation! Definitely try that  my skins on the drier side too


  How's the coverage and wear time on it ? 62 bucks would be the most I ever spend on foundation lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's not really my style and it'd just get pushed into the nether regions of the cupboard and forgotten. I might grab one or two as  gifts though once it lands in store.


oh ok I understand, that is really nice of you as well....I may look for another.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

I might have gone into MAC and bought Saddle e/s, Soft and Gentle MSF, and Lady Danger. *scampers away*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I might have gone into MAC and bought Saddle e/s, Soft and Gentle MSF, and Lady Danger. *scampers away*


ompom: great picks


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>








. Lucky you. Where did you get it from?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  OMG cute!! Where's it from??


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it.


  Let me know if it comes into your store.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OMG cute!! Where's it from??


  Starbucks online.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I think Oxblood will be the first to sell out first


  Me too. Opera will be the second. IMO.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Starbucks online.


  Thanks, I wonder if it will be in my store since it's not online anymore.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks, I wonder if it will be in my store since it's not online anymore.


  I think it is coming back in Feb.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> . Lucky you. Where did you get it from?


I got it from Starbucks online   





novocainedreams said:


> OMG cute!! Where's it from??


Starbucks online. It will be in stores start of feb.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is really frivolous compared to everything else.  My niece's chihuahua got taken away, the neighbors called animal control.  She is young and kept getting out, going into yards and jumping at their windows and front door. We didn't have a license for her, so off she went.  So now the girls have been crying for the last 2 days, and my boy chippo, he has been howling too. He is old and that was his lady, he grew attached to her. It was so cute they would sleep in the same spot together.


 I'm so sorry, Dolly. :hug:


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm prioritizing my spending starting tomorrow! Makeup geek is coming out with Face palettes this summer she has her lip products launching in May and a face spray and I want all of it! The only other thing I want is a couple things from Nyx and the Giorgio Armani foundation but I think I'll wait for a coupon or a gift card or something just can't justify spending that right now lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm prioritizing my spending starting tomorrow! Makeup geek is coming out with Face palettes this summer she has her lip products launching in May and a face spray and I want all of it! The only other thing I want is a couple things from Nyx and the Giorgio Armani foundation but I think I'll wait for a coupon or a gift card or something just can't justify spending that right now lol


It is cheap but have you tried Maybelline fit me, dewy and smooth? It is Medium coverage and I love it. I used to use the old version but recently picked up the new..fell back in love. It doesn't cake up on my dry patches and actually makes me look smooth and soft.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello Ladies...
  I'm thinking what to get with my Ulta 20%. The Lorac Unzipped Gold for sure but what else should I get? I don't want to pay shipping. LOL


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is cheap but have you tried Maybelline fit me, dewy and smooth? It is Medium coverage and I love it. I used to use the old version but recently picked up the new..fell back in love. It doesn't cake up on my dry patches and actually makes me look smooth and soft.


  No but I've tried loreal lumi or whatever the full name for it is and don't care for it much makes me feel kinda greasy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hello Ladies... I'm thinking what to get with my Ulta 20%. The Lorac Unzipped Gold for sure but what else should I get? I don't want to pay shipping. LOL


I have no idea lol But now you have me looking on the site :shock:


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hello Ladies...
> I'm thinking what to get with my Ulta 20%. The Lorac Unzipped Gold for sure but what else should I get? I don't want to pay shipping. LOL


  Same here! I think I might get the blush palette too. I'm picking up a couple things for someone else too.


----------



## x3stephanie (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey Guys! I'm new to this forum but definitely a devoted lippie addict!
  wondering if anyone has any input of the new Toledo collection, specifically the oxblood lipstick
  I know some of the dupes bc of temptalia but more specifically Im looking for MAC dupes.

  also any reviews on the modern twist mascara?
  Thanks


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 29, 2015)

x3stephanie said:


> Hey Guys! I'm new to this forum but definitely a devoted lippie addict! wondering if anyone has any input of the new Toledo collection, specifically the oxblood lipstick I know some of the dupes bc of temptalia but more specifically Im looking for MAC dupes.  also any reviews on the modern twist mascara? Thanks


  :welcome2:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

x3stephanie said:


> Hey Guys! I'm new to this forum but definitely a devoted lippie addict! wondering if anyone has any input of the new Toledo collection, specifically the oxblood lipstick I know some of the dupes bc of temptalia but more specifically Im looking for MAC dupes.  also any reviews on the modern twist mascara? Thanks


Welcome to the forum As of right now, there isn't much reviews anywhere Except for beauty bloggers. Have you checked out vampyvarnish, she posted pics of oxblood


----------



## x3stephanie (Jan 29, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  thank you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

x3stephanie said:


> Hey Guys! I'm new to this forum but definitely a devoted lippie addict! wondering if anyone has any input of the new Toledo collection, specifically the oxblood lipstick I know some of the dupes bc of temptalia but more specifically Im looking for MAC dupes.  also any reviews on the modern twist mascara? Thanks


:specktrawelcome:


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 29, 2015)

Just ordered another Gunner... That's the first lipstick I'll bu and I haven't even tried it on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Just ordered another Gunner... That's the first lipstick I'll bu and I haven't even tried it on.


Yay enjoy!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jan 29, 2015)

I didn't get to try out your MAC blush recommendations yet. However, I just impulse bought the Sleek Vintage Romance palette! Along with the Naked3 I got for my birthday, I have a lot of new shadows to play with now. I just wish I had more talent for eyeshadow application


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I didn't get to try out your MAC blush recommendations yet. However, I just impulse bought the Sleek Vintage Romance palette! Along with the Naked3 I got for my birthday, I have a lot of new shadows to play with now. I just wish I had more talent for eyeshadow application


Is it your birthday soon? happy birthday Enjoy your goodies ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Have a great day all


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jan 29, 2015)

You too Dolly! 





Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day all


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day all


  you too D!! Did you get the licence yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you too D!! Did you get the licence yet?


Not yet. First we have to talk to them...and see if they even have her


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not yet. First we have to talk to them...and see if they even have her


  Oh I hope they do D and that you are able to sort everything out fine without any probs!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I hope they do D and that you are able to sort everything out fine without any probs!!!


  Thank you V.
  I couldn't bare to see my niece (the eldest) cry anymore..so if me and my sister pulled together and we will do our best.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 29, 2015)

THEY CALLED BACK!!!! I'm going now to fill out the final paperwork.   I can't believe I've just discovered the wide world of neutral lipstick. I'm wearing Twig today and feel so good in it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> THEY CALLED BACK!!!! I'm going now to fill out the final paperwork.   I can't believe I've just discovered the wide world of neutral lipstick. I'm wearing Twig today and feel so good in it.


You look beautiful and YAY ompom:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


>


  I almost bought Twig the other day!  It's so pretty and of course you look gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

So after a long ordeal.....we got her back :nanas:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long ordeal.....we got her back


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 29, 2015)

I really need to learn how I can work with my ABH liquid lippies.  I don't love them as is.  Maybe gloss on top?  I love mattes, but not these mattes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea... body aches don't discriminate lol!
> I just hope to get better and not worse with age haha.. I will keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> ...


 ​It sounds like you're doing everything that you can!!!
  There's still time for UPS to arrive right?   I hope you get them today!!!!  I just got three packages.  It's later in the day then when he usually comes but better 
   late than never---going to open my boxes now!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> THEY CALLED BACK!!!! I'm going now to fill out the final paperwork.   I can't believe I've just discovered the wide world of neutral lipstick. I'm wearing Twig today and feel so good in it.


 You look beautiful!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long ordeal.....we got her back :nanas:


 :yaay: so happy for you D!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

x3stephanie said:


> Hey Guys! I'm new to this forum but definitely a devoted lippie addict!
> wondering if anyone has any input of the new Toledo collection, specifically the oxblood lipstick
> I know some of the dupes bc of temptalia but more specifically Im looking for MAC dupes.
> 
> ...






  &  WELCOME    Sorry I can't tell you about the lippie---just not into MAC.  These ladies have the skinny on it---someone will chime in.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Just ordered another Gunner... That's the first lipstick I'll bu and I haven't even tried it on.


 Yay



You're brave!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I didn't get to try out your MAC blush recommendations yet. However, I just impulse bought the Sleek Vintage Romance palette! Along with the Naked3 I got for my birthday, I have a lot of new shadows to play with now. I just wish I had more talent for eyeshadow application






Enjoy your new goodies.  As far as e/s application goes, there are tons of You Tube instructional videos.  You can even search by you're Naked3 palette and find some specific to the palette.  Have fun!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> :cheer: :cheer:


 


Vineetha said:


> :yaay: so happy for you D!!


Thanks V, the eldest niece isn't home yet..excited to see her reaction.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not yet. First we have to talk to them...and see if they even have her


  Oh I hope this woks out and you get puppy back!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


>


    You look so PRETTY CQ!!!!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Enjoy your new goodies.  As far as e/s application goes, there are tons of You Tube instructional videos.  You can even search by you're Naked3 palette and find some specific to the palette.  Have fun!!!


  Thanks, Medgal! I've spent quite some time watching how-tos and tutorials, I guess I'm jut not super skilled. It just looks so much easier when other people do it  It's not that I look like a clown when I apply e/s but I'm just overwhelmed with all the brushes and blending techniques and all that. I mostly use my fingers because that seems to be the only way I can make it work. However, I love looking at pictures and videos of people who actually know what their doing  Maybe I'll learn someday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long ordeal.....we got her back






OMG---what a relief.  I couldn't imagine what that was like for you all.  I kept looking at my  little Abby and imagining how that might feel.
   I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you!! No, it was Jan 13th  All my girls got me Douglas gift cards (which is like the German Sephora) and I got to get myself the palette I've been lusting for.
> Thanks, Medgal! I've spent quite some time watching how-tos and tutorials, I guess I'm jut not super skilled. It just looks so much easier when other people do it  It's not that I look like a clown when I apply e/s but I'm just overwhelmed with all the brushes and blending techniques and all that. I mostly use my fingers because that seems to be the only way I can make it work. However, I love looking at pictures and videos of people who actually know what their doing  Maybe I'll learn someday.


    I was totally where you are before.  The more you do it, the easier it gets.  I used to go step by step along with the videos---pausing it while I caught up.  
   Then one day I didn't need the videos and I was able to apply what I'd learned without looking at them.  That will happen for you too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]OMG---what a relief.  I couldn't imagine what that was like for you all.  I kept looking at my  little Abby and imagining how that might feel.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I couldn't be happier for you.[/COLOR]


Thank you meddy. It was such a hassle. First they said she was being put to sleep. Then she wasn't, but I'm glad she is back. She and my pup Chippo are asleep together


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> You're brave!!!  Enjoy!


  I am sure I'll love this color! ATM I am fond of bold lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Did you get Gunner?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> THEY CALLED BACK!!!! I'm going now to fill out the final paperwork.   I can't believe I've just discovered the wide world of neutral lipstick. I'm wearing Twig today and feel so good in it.


  Congrats!  You look great!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you meddy. It was such a hassle. First they said she was being put to sleep. Then she wasn't, but I'm glad she is back. She and my pup Chippo are asleep together


  Yay Dolly!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You look so PRETTY CQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay that's wonderful!!!


  So good and bad news. I have orientation tomorrow morning which is good.

  I went into Target and stupidly left my phone on the seat where I was trying on shoes. Someone took it and didn't return it to customer service, so they stole it. Thankfully I don't sell my old phones for this very reason so I have two back up phones, but they are old and slow. At least I have something. I hope the jerk that took it comes out tomorrow morning to a flat tire.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!  Yay that's wonderful!!!   So good and bad news. I have orientation tomorrow morning which is good.  I went into Target and stupidly left my phone on the seat where I was trying on shoes. Someone took it and didn't return it to customer service, so they stole it. Thankfully I don't sell my old phones for this very reason so I have two back up phones, but they are old and slow. At least I have something. I hope the jerk that took it comes out tomorrow morning to a flat tire.


I'm so sorry someone stole your phone. That is awful and I hope karma hits whoever took it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great day all


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> THEY CALLED BACK!!!! I'm going now to fill out the final paperwork.   I can't believe I've just discovered the wide world of neutral lipstick. I'm wearing Twig today and feel so good in it.


You look fabulous!


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!  Yay that's wonderful!!!   So good and bad news. I have orientation tomorrow morning which is good.  I went into Target and stupidly left my phone on the seat where I was trying on shoes. Someone took it and didn't return it to customer service, so they stole it. Thankfully I don't sell my old phones for this very reason so I have two back up phones, but they are old and slow. At least I have something. I hope the jerk that took it comes out tomorrow morning to a flat tire.


 That's horrible! I'm sorry, Crimson.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long ordeal.....we got her back :nanas:








 I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!  Yay that's wonderful!!!   So good and bad news. I have orientation tomorrow morning which is good.  I went into Target and stupidly left my phone on the seat where I was trying on shoes. Someone took it and didn't return it to customer service, so they stole it. Thankfully I don't sell my old phones for this very reason so I have two back up phones, but they are old and slow. At least I have something. I hope the jerk that took it comes out tomorrow morning to a flat tire.


Oh no! I'm sorry some jackass stole your phone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm so glad to hear that!


:kiss:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You look fabulous!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> I am sure I'll love this color! ATM I am fond of bold lippies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No but it looks really pretty!!!  I like the color but it doesn't like me.  I don't look particularly good in purple lippies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> Yay that's wonderful!!!
> 
> ...


   Geez---what the hell is wrong w/people!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long ordeal.....we got her back








 So happy for you and your niece!


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No but it looks really pretty!!!  I like the color but it doesn't like me.  I don't look particularly good in purple lippies.


  Oh, what a pity... did you get any of the other lippies? I bet Runner would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, what a pity... did you get any of the other lippies? I bet Runner would look gorgeous on you!


    No I didn't.  I just got a Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro which is a lip stain and it is beyond gorgeous.  It's the 402, 
   Chinese Lacquer.  It's stunning!

  Take a look: giorgio armani lip maestro 402


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Have an amazing friday everyone :kiss:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an amazing friday everyone


  Good morning Dolly~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good morning everyone~


  I'm sorry I wasn't too active yesterday at all. I was so busy at work and then got food poisoning. I'm still not feeling well, staying home for the day.
  I hope everyone's day is looking better than mine!

  I got my Ulta order yesterday, and the new brushes from real techniques. omg they are gorgeous. I cannot wait to try them on my face.
  I also received the NYX concealer palette that looks like the mac one, I want to compare them  the NYX one looks darker to be a medium, so I will see how they compare.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning Dolly~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning, everyone! I've been a bit busy, too.  Hopefully that changes soon.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No I didn't.  I just got a Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro which is a lip stain and it is beyond gorgeous.  It's the 402,
> Chinese Lacquer.  It's stunning!
> 
> Take a look: giorgio armani lip maestro 402


  Wow, that color pops! Looks really nice


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, everyone! I've been a bit busy, too.  Hopefully that changes soon.


  Good morning! Hope u are doing well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning Dolly~ompom:   Good morning everyone~   I'm sorry I wasn't too active yesterday at all. I was so busy at work and then got food poisoning. I'm still not feeling well, staying home for the day. I hope everyone's day is looking better than mine!  I got my Ulta order yesterday, and the new brushes from real techniques. omg they are gorgeous. I cannot wait to try them on my face. I also received the NYX concealer palette that looks like the mac one, I want to compare them  the NYX one looks darker to be a medium, so I will see how they compare.


I hope you feel better soon :hug:   





Anaphora said:


> Good morning, everyone! I've been a bit busy, too.  Hopefully that changes soon.


I hope it changes too


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

Is anyone here a hair product junkie?  I have so many products, but still feel like I haven't found anything to really help my hair.  I have super fine and thin hair with dry ends and semi-oily roots (basically, just what happens when you have no hair).  I also get a lot of breakage even though I avoid hot tools.  I've tried sooooo many things.  Any ideas?


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

By the way, Voltage, thanks for pushing me to buy the Tartelette palette.  It's amazing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Is anyone here a hair product junkie?  I have so many products, but still feel like I haven't found anything to really help my hair.  I have super fine and thin hair with dry ends and semi-oily roots (basically, just what happens when you have no hair).  I also get a lot of breakage even though I avoid hot tools.  I've tried sooooo many things.  Any ideas?


What kind of shampoo amd conditioner do you use? I have very thin and fine hair.  I've been using Sebastian products. Uh the one for colored hair..that I can't remember the name of lol And for a treatment, if you are looking for a good one...I suggest Biomega Moisture Mist. This stuff is amazing.  Oh and Biomega Intensive Conditioner. yea it is for thick coarse hair....but it really helps the breakage and dry ends.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Is anyone here a hair product junkie?  I have so many products, but still feel like I haven't found anything to really help my hair.  I have super fine and thin hair with dry ends and semi-oily roots (basically, just what happens when you have no hair).  I also get a lot of breakage even though I avoid hot tools.  I've tried sooooo many things.  Any ideas?


  I am! I have enough hair products to stock a salon lol 
I started using professional products 3 1/2 years ago because my hair was not growing at all and it just looked dull even though I was not dying it and was rarely using any heating tools. I first bought some Kerastase and Loreal Proffesional shampoos and conditioners and a few months later my hair was super shiny and it was growing really fast. Last spring, it got to my mid back. So of course, I decided that I'm going to dye it for the first time in my life. I got some highlights and it was ok but a month ago, the hair dresser decided to use some bleach and assured me that everything is going to be ok because he uses the best products .. A week later my hair looked horrible! Burnt, dull, super dry. So I bought more hair products and now it looks so much better! Okay, I got carried away. My hair was the same as yours. I found that Kerastase ciment thermique or Redken anti snap before the hair dryer really stopped the breakage. I think that using only tangle teezer also contributed to it. I always use protein products on one wash and moisturising on the other. The Kerastase Ciment products are very good protein ones, also the Alterna RepairX and Redken Extreme. For hydration, I love the purple Alterna (I forgot the name) and the red Tigi Bedhead. If you don't dye your hair, Kerastase Cristalliste is a very good balancing shampoo. The last two Kerastase series are also very good.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh and Biomega Intensive Conditioner. yea it is for thick coarse hair....but it really helps the breakage and dry ends.


  I've been using It's A 10 Silk Express shampoo and Alterna Caviar conditioner.  I might look into the Biomega mist.  I use Keratase Chroma Thermique Thermo Shine as a leave-in heat protectant and Oribe Maximista for volume.  If only I just had more hair none of this would be a problem!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> By the way, Voltage, thanks for pushing me to buy the Tartelette palette.  It's amazing.


  I'm so glad U love it! I love it too haha. One of the shades of mine U can't see where it says "Tarte" anymore haha, that's how much I love it and I just got it.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* 

 
  As of late I have been loving Alterna's products. They have really helped my hair, and it's stopped breaking.



  Which have helped your breakage?  I have the CC cream and conditioner, but I'm not sure those help that much.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which have helped your breakage?  I have the CC cream and conditioner, but I'm not sure those help that much.


 I've also used the Alterna Caviar CC and Living Proof ones for my hair. I have fine chemically treated hair since I had it relaxed often and colored as well.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which have helped your breakage?  I have the CC cream and conditioner, but I'm not sure those help that much.


  [h=1]Alterna CAVIAR Anti-Aging Replenishing Moisture Conditioner and Shampoo, and the CC Cream.[/h]   
  Sorry they aren't helping u  Nothing else had ever helped me before.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> [h=1]Alterna CAVIAR Anti-Aging Replenishing Moisture Conditioner and Shampoo, and the CC Cream.[/h]
> Sorry they aren't helping u  Nothing else had ever helped me before.


  Hmmm, so odd! I used the shampoo but didn't see a big difference between it and my It's A 10 (which is about $10 cheaper per bottle) so I went back to that.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, so odd! I used the shampoo but didn't see a big difference between it and my It's A 10 (which is about $10 cheaper per bottle) so I went back to that.


  Different shampoos work different I guess.. I have a dry/normal scalp. I can keep my hair unwashed for over a week lmao (the occasional dry shampoo sprays but thats it), maybe that's why it's not breaking?  maybe u wash urs too often?


  My boyfriend is doing the weirdest thing. Over a year ago I saw on a blog a girl who stopped washing her hair with shampoo. She used baking soda for shampoo and apple cider vinegar as conditioner. Eventually just turned into using water and the PH of her scalp "reset" or something so she doesn't need styling products... 
  So I told my BF and now he does that.. he hasn't used shampoo in over a year and his hair is really clean lol... once a week he does the baking soda/apple cider thing and his hair is super soft  and he spends like no money.

  edit: just clarifying we aren't dirty hippies haha... and his hair is pretty long, he can put on a man bun.


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Different shampoos work different I guess.. I have a dry/normal scalp. I can keep my hair unwashed for over a week lmao (the occasional dry shampoo sprays but thats it), maybe that's why it's not breaking?  maybe u wash urs too often?   My boyfriend is doing the weirdest thing. Over a year ago I saw on a blog a girl who stopped washing her hair with shampoo. She used baking soda for shampoo and apple cider vinegar as conditioner. Eventually just turned into using water and the PH of her scalp "reset" or something so she doesn't need styling products...  So I told my BF and now he does that.. he hasn't used shampoo in over a year and his hair is really clean lol... once a week he does the baking soda/apple cider thing and his hair is super soft  and he spends like no money.  edit: just clarifying we aren't dirty hippies haha... and his hair is pretty long, he can put on a man bun.


 I also love the alterna CC line! I got it when it was one of the swphora BF ten dollar deals and have been obssesed ever since. I can also keep my hair unwashed over a week too.  Is that the "no Poo method"? I keep hearing about it haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> Is that the "no Poo method"? I keep hearing about it haha


  No poo?? hahaha that's so funny! I guess that's what it is... 


  He had super oily hair, and now it's like restored to magic.
  It's crazy but it worked on him!

  Same, BF 10 buck deal got me! I redeemed 500 points for like 2 sets and then I finally bought the bottles haha.. it needed to be done. That stuff works!


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> No poo?? hahaha that's so funny! I guess that's what it is...    He had super oily hair, and now it's like restored to magic. It's crazy but it worked on him!  Same, BF 10 buck deal got me! I redeemed 500 points for like 2 sets and then I finally bought the bottles haha.. it needed to be done. That stuff works!


 Hahah yeah! One of the girls I watch on YouTube recentlty did a video "no poo method update" and I'm like what is this?? So I watched it and it was about how she stopped using shampoo! :O Seems to work for a lot of people.  And yeah I have like three sets from Black Friday! I love it. I also bought the living proof one but haven't tried th shampoo / conditioner yet. I love the primer and perfect hair day cream or whatever tho! It's so good.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

A lot of naturals use a no poo or low poo regimen. Including Baking Soda or AC to clarify their hair. I really dislike the scent of ACV so I'm not one of them. When I do decide my hair needs that kind of clarifying I use Bentonite clay. Right after that sort of treatment my curls are popping!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Different shampoos work different I guess.. I have a dry/normal scalp. I can keep my hair unwashed for over a week lmao (the occasional dry shampoo sprays but thats it), maybe that's why it's not breaking?  maybe u wash urs too often?   My boyfriend is doing the weirdest thing. Over a year ago I saw on a blog a girl who stopped washing her hair with shampoo. She used baking soda for shampoo and apple cider vinegar as conditioner. Eventually just turned into using water and the PH of her scalp "reset" or something so she doesn't need styling products...  So I told my BF and now he does that.. he hasn't used shampoo in over a year and his hair is really clean lol... once a week he does the baking soda/apple cider thing and his hair is super soft  and he spends like no money.  edit: just clarifying we aren't dirty hippies haha... and his hair is pretty long, he can put on a man bun.


I love this lol Never done it before but I am tempted


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Different shampoos work different I guess.. I have a dry/normal scalp. I can keep my hair unwashed for over a week lmao (the occasional dry shampoo sprays but thats it), maybe that's why it's not breaking?  maybe u wash urs too often?
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is doing the weirdest thing. Over a year ago I saw on a blog a girl who stopped washing her hair with shampoo. She used baking soda for shampoo and apple cider vinegar as conditioner. Eventually just turned into using water and the PH of her scalp "reset" or something so she doesn't need styling products...
> ...


  I *have* to wash my hair at least every two days with heavy dry shampooing.  With no dry shampoo every other day is a must.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

I was all set to jump on the NARS foundation, but so many reviews say it's not good on dry skin.  Thoughts?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I was all set to jump on the NARS foundation, but so many reviews say it's not good on dry skin.  Thoughts?


The new one? I have really dry skin and it works fine for me. I moisturize first then apply it..and it is perfect. If I don't moisturize then I notice it catches a bit of dryness, but not much.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new one? I have really dry skin amd it works fine for me.


  Yep.  A lot of Sephora reviews say it clings to dry patches.  That doesn't happen for you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yep.  A lot of Sephora reviews say it clings to dry patches.  That doesn't happen for you?


If I don't moisturize prior..it does a bit but nothing too major.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I *have* to wash my hair at least every two days with heavy dry shampooing.  With no dry shampoo every other day is a must.


  That sounds like my hair.


  I did orientation today. Out of all of us that were there today, yesterday, and Monday, they are only hiring 30 people!! And there were thirty today alone!

  I called Target and asked them to review the security footage. They said they didn't see me take out a phone anywhere?? Either way a phone was stolen from their store, but they won't do anything about it. May not be going to Target anymore.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I was all set to jump on the NARS foundation, but so many reviews say it's not good on dry skin.  Thoughts?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I was curious about this too but I think I will get a sample first.. idk :/


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

@v0ltagekid I thought of you the other day.  I've started using GlamGlow ThirstyCleanse (only my 3rd day) and it's so hydrating.  I didn't think a hydrating cleanser could exist, just non-drying, but this has proven me wrong.  I think you'd like it!  

  Now I'm hunting for a good moisturizer.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> @v0ltagekid I thought of you the other day.  I've started using GlamGlow ThirstyCleanse (only my 3rd day) and it's so hydrating.  I didn't think a hydrating cleanser could exist, just non-drying, but this has proven me wrong.  I think you'd like it!
> 
> Now I'm hunting for a good moisturizer.


  I used it too, bought it as an impulse... I broke out right after so I am letting my zit go away to try it again to see if it was that or not. I hope not, because I loved how soft it made my skin feel @[email protected]

  I need to replace my moisturizer, I am running out :/


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I used it too, bought it as an impulse... I broke out right after so I am letting my zit go away to try it again to see if it was that or not. I hope not, because I loved how soft it made my skin feel @[email protected]
> 
> I need to replace my moisturizer, I am running out :/


  Which one do you use again?  I always forget!

  I got a sample of the Korres Greek Yogurt moisturizer, but I think it's not quite heavy enough.  I do like it though.  Maybe I should try the night cream as well? Ugh.  Dear skin, stop sucking please.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Which one do you use again?  I always forget!
> 
> I got a sample of the Korres Greek Yogurt moisturizer, but I think it's not quite heavy enough.  I do like it though.  Maybe I should try the night cream as well? Ugh.  Dear skin, stop sucking please.


  My dry skin isn't that BAD on my face. It's manageable but the problem is how sensitive it is to everything.
  I loved how First Aid Beauty made my skin feel but  I broke out (tiny pimples) but I had to stop using it. I then discovered my Clinique moisturizer. It's the yellow one for dry combo skin and it works well. I don't feel like super hydrated but  I don't feel dry. And it does not break me out, which is fab! So I am happy. I do use it in combo with Ole Henriksen vit C serum.. and that seems to be the perfect combo (although I cry every time I have to buy a new serum since they are so pricey  )


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My dry skin isn't that BAD on my face. It's manageable but the problem is how sensitive it is to everything.
> I loved how First Aid Beauty made my skin feel but  I broke out (tiny pimples) but I had to stop using it. I then discovered my Clinique moisturizer. It's the yellow one for dry combo skin and it works well. I don't feel like super hydrated but  I don't feel dry. And it does not break me out, which is fab! So I am happy. I do use it in combo with Ole Henriksen vit C serum.. and that seems to be the perfect combo (although I cry every time I have to buy a new serum since they are so pricey  )


  Ah, see mine is pretty horrible and unmanageable.  I feel like I've tried so many things.  I liked the FAB moisturizer, but it's not hydrating enough for me and I have to go back in with 2-3 layers to get my face to feel okay.  

  For the last 3 days I've been using (all samples):
  GlamGlow ThirstyCleanse
  Boscia Cool Blue Hydration Essence
  Korres Greek Yoghurt Face Cream

  Not bad, but I need something heavier for night time.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ah, see mine is pretty horrible and unmanageable.  I feel like I've tried so many things.  I liked the FAB moisturizer, but it's not hydrating enough for me and I have to go back in with 2-3 layers to get my face to feel okay.
> 
> For the last 3 days I've been using (all samples):
> GlamGlow ThirstyCleanse
> ...


  I recommend a serum, it definitely penetrates deeper because the molecules are smaller? (don't quote me, that's what our beauty educator used to say) 
  Anything with hyaluronic acid is hydrating, try a mask too. 

  I found that the glamglow blue mask hydrated well enough but it was temporary, when I need more hydration I do go buy the Lush mask that has oatmeal. Oatifix! It's amazing! It's cheap too so I would try that first.
  I have also heard the one called Love Lettuce ? (something like that) works well too. But I have only tried the Oatifix, and I can tell you it makes a huge difference. I even used it on my legs and arms (I have eczema so my body skin is super dry too, flaky and itchy) and it calms it down soooo much!  That might have been TMI but I hope it helps 
Love LettuceLove Lettuce

  The boscia essence I haven't tried but I was always curious about. Same with Korres always curious but can't do it haha.. someone scared me by saying their products smell funny


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry ur phone is missing. From working in retail I can tell you those cameras rarely see anything and for the most part they aren't even focused on you, so chances are they didn't even have u on camera and didn't see u or whoever took the phone :/


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> A lot of naturals use a no poo or low poo regimen. Including Baking Soda or AC to clarify their hair. I really dislike the scent of ACV so I'm not one of them. When I do decide my hair needs that kind of clarifying I use Bentonite clay. Right after that sort of treatment my curls are popping!


  Uh that ACV has such a vile smell! I've more or less stopped using shampoo too as it makes my scalp dry and itchy. Where do you get your Bentonite clay from? I want my curls to pop too dammit! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Uh that ACV has such a vile smell! I've more or less stopped using shampoo too as it makes my scalp dry and itchy. Where do you get your Bentonite clay from? I want my curls to pop too dammit! lol


  I get it from the Vitamin shop. The only thing that doesn't have me doing the treatment more often is its MESSY af!!!! However it's worth the poppin' curls!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry ur phone is missing. From working in retail I can tell you those cameras rarely see anything and for the most part they aren't even focused on you, so chances are they didn't even have u on camera and didn't see u or whoever took the phone :/


  Yeah I'm trying  not to stress over it - it's gone, I'm not getting it back, and there really isn't much I can do. 


  I have great news! I got a call back about the job, and they said I made such a good impression that rather than having me on the floor, they want me doing a clerical job! It makes $1 an hour more than the other job with more opportunities. I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I'm trying  not to stress over it - it's gone, I'm not getting it back, and there really isn't much I can do.
> 
> 
> I have great news! I got a call back about the job, and they said I made such a good impression that rather than having me on the floor, they want me doing a clerical job! It makes $1 an hour more than the other job with more opportunities. I am sooooo excited!


  YAY!! I'm so happy things are looking up for you. At least now you'll be able to replace your phone without worry!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I'm trying  not to stress over it - it's gone, I'm not getting it back, and there really isn't much I can do.
> 
> 
> I have great news! I got a call back about the job, and they said I made such a good impression that rather than having me on the floor, they want me doing a clerical job! It makes $1 an hour more than the other job with more opportunities. I am sooooo excited!


  Congrats CQ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I co-wash (conditioner only wash? something like that) my 5 year old's hair and it seems to really keep her curls bouncy and soft. I usually just condition the ends and up to her ears heavily and then whatever's left I massage into her scalp. The smell of ACV makes me shudder a little, I can't imagine smelling that on my pillow though!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats Crimson!! Glad to know your niece has her puppy back Dolly! Hope you feel better Voltage!  Hope everyone is doing well. I've had a hell of a week :sigh: TGIF


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I'm trying  not to stress over it - it's gone, I'm not getting it back, and there really isn't much I can do.
> 
> 
> I have great news! I got a call back about the job, and they said I made such a good impression that rather than having me on the floor, they want me doing a clerical job! It makes $1 an hour more than the other job with more opportunities. I am sooooo excited!
> ...


  Thank you babe 
  How are you?


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is amazing! Congrats CQ!!!   Thank you babe  How are you?


  Hiii. Good, exhausted. How are you? Did you get anything from Toledo or the liners?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hiii. Good, exhausted. How are you? Did you get anything from Toledo or the liners?


Good and exhausted. I've been so busy..no real time to sleep. Then when I can, my brain won't shut off  I didn't, well yet. Waiting on the in store launch. Did you? Or do you plan on it?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is amazing! Congrats CQ!!!
> 
> Thank you babe
> How are you?


  Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good and exhausted. I've been so busy..no real time to sleep. Then when I can, my brain won't shut off  I didn't, well yet. Waiting on the in store launch. Did you? Or do you plan on it?


  I'm getting a few of the liners in the in store launch. There's two MAC stores within walking distance so it really doesn't make sense for me to order online.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm getting a few of the liners in the in store launch. There's two MAC stores within walking distance so it really doesn't make sense for me to order online.


Yea, that makes sense. You are so lucky to have them so close to you. Which liners?  I want them all, but can't afford it. Maybe about 4 at first but which 4..I know of 3 for sures but the last idk.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea, that makes sense. You are so lucky to have them so close to you. Which liners?  I want them all, but can't afford it. Maybe about 4 at first but which 4..I know of 3 for sures but the last idk.


  Definitely Nightengale and Edge to Edge. Those are must haves right now. Maybe Rosy Rim or Talking Points... Trying to to go crazy right now lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah I'm trying  not to stress over it - it's gone, I'm not getting it back, and there really isn't much I can do.    I have great news! I got a call back about the job, and they said I made such a good impression that rather than having me on the floor, they want me doing a clerical job! It makes $1 an hour more than the other job with more opportunities. I am sooooo excited!


  Great news Crimson!!! So happy to hear this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Definitely Nightengale and Edge to Edge. Those are must haves right now. Maybe Rosy Rim or Talking Points... Trying to to go crazy right now lol


Oh yes ETE and Nightingale for sure. I know Cyber World is another must have for me. Lol how crazy?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Congrats Crimson!! Glad to know your niece has her puppy back Dolly! Hope you feel better Voltage!  Hope everyone is doing well. I've had a hell of a week :sigh: TGIF


  I hear ya Mel!  I had the same week! TGIF!!  Have good weekend everyone'


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh yes ETE and Nightingale for sure. I know Cyber World is another must have for me. Lol how crazy?


  Lol meant to say not crazy.  Its been a rough few days. I'm heading to Sephora to treat myself to a lipstick I think.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol meant to say not crazy.  Its been a rough few days. I'm heading to Sephora to treat myself to a lipstick I think.


You deserve it mel! Treat yourself to something real special :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol meant to say not crazy.  Its been a rough few days. I'm heading to Sephora to treat myself to a lipstick I think.


   I just ordered a Marc Jacob lipstick to make me feel better! Let us know what you get!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, that color pops! Looks really nice
> Doesn't it???   I'm so excited to wear it but I'm trying to wait for Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that stuff---keep my hair in check!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I just ordered a Marc Jacob lipstick to make me feel better! Let us know what you get!!


  which one did u get?  I want to try one but idk.. I heard that there is a 100 point perk coming with a lippie from MJ.. So I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for that


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 30, 2015)

Yay @Dolly Snow glad you got your pup back!

  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I'm headed to the city(San Fran.) for a night with the family, staying at the St Francis, dinner and probably shopping(of course, lol)!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks!! how are u doing?  Yayy! I am going tomorrow, Columbus circle event open to all or something? free goodie bag? I'll try to pop in before class, my school is like right there.   which one did u get?  I want to try one but idk.. I heard that there is a 100 point perk coming with a lippie from MJ.. So I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for that


  I ordered Role Play and I just got Eat Cake yesterday which I wore today.  I am in love with it!  It's so creamy and moisturizing. I got 4 hrs of wear before I wiped it off to each lunch.  I was worried about the color since there wasn't a lot of swatches online.  Eat Cake on me is a semi-sheer pinky nude -very natural looking.  The packaging is gorgeous! I'll keep my eye out for the 100 pt perk-/ thanks!  Here's a pic:


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You deserve it mel! Treat yourself to something real special :hug:


  Thanks boo :hug:   





walkingdead said:


> I just ordered a Marc Jacob lipstick to make me feel better! Let us know what you get!!


  I got a NARS soft touch shadow pencil in Skorpios and a FRESH advanced lip therapy ChapStick. I had a mini and I used it all up, I loved it!!   I've never tried the NARS shadow pencil but its really creamy and a lovely copper color that will make my blue eyes pop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yay @Dolly Snow glad you got your pup back!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I'm headed to the city(San Fran.) for a night with the family, staying at the St Francis, dinner and probably shopping(of course, lol)!


 That sounds like fun.  I hope you have a blast!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


  That's a pretty color WD!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I ordered Role Play and I just got Eat Cake yesterday which I wore today.  I am in love with it!  It's so creamy and moisturizing. I got 4 hrs of wear before I wiped it off to each lunch.  I was worried about the color since there wasn't a lot of swatches online.  Eat Cake on me is a semi-sheer pinky nude -very natural looking.  The packaging is gorgeous! I'll keep my eye out for the 100 pt perk-/ thanks!  Here's a pic:


  Oh thats pretty!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Thanks boo :hug: I got a NARS soft touch shadow pencil in Skorpios and a FRESH advanced lip therapy ChapStick. I had a mini and I used it all up, I loved it!!   I've never tried the NARS shadow pencil but its really creamy and a lovely copper color that will make my blue eyes pop.


  That nars e/s pencil sounds beautiful and will look great with your blue eyes!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's a pretty color WD!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks Meddy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Oh thats pretty!!


Thanks Mel!! Here's to a great weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I've never tried the NARS shadow pencil but its really creamy and a *lovely copper color that will make my blue eyes pop.*


    That sounds really nice!!!   I just purchased 4 of the Giorgio Armani Eye Tints---OMG are they nice!!!!!  Also got an Armani Lip Maestro---a really pretty red and two 
   Givenchy e/s quads.
   I think I'm done until next month.  That's Sunday right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Meddy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That sounds really nice!!!   I just purchased 4 of the Giorgio Armani Eye Tints---OMG are they nice!!!!!  Also got an Armani Lip Maestro---a really pretty red and two[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Givenchy e/s quads.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'm done until next month.  That's Sunday right?:lmao: [/COLOR]


  LOL!!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That sounds really nice!!!   I just purchased 4 of the Giorgio Armani Eye Tints---OMG are they nice!!!!!  Also got an Armani Lip Maestro---a really pretty red and two[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Givenchy e/s quads.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'm done until next month.  That's Sunday right?:lmao: [/COLOR]


  Lol! The Armani eye tints look beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol! The Armani eye tints look beautiful!!


  They are so cool to use too---but they're like Lays Potato Chips----you can't stop at one


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They are so cool to use too---but they're like Lays Potato Chips----you can't stop at one[/COLOR]:haha:


  Mmmm chips :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Mmmm chips


    Is it time for someone to have dinner???   I bought a lot of junk food for Sunday---including chips but I don't eat any of it!!


----------



## mel33t (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Is it time for someone to have dinner???   I bought a lot of junk food for Sunday---including chips but I don't eat any of it!![/COLOR]


  Haha! Its close. I actually prefer popcorn, that's my weakness.   For Sunday I'm making baked wings, turkey sliders, and homemade nachos... You really can't make those healthy but I tried to!!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I know why Nyx shipping takes so long my package has been in 5 different states so far lol


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Haha! Its close. I actually prefer popcorn, that's my weakness.   For Sunday I'm making baked wings, turkey sliders, and homemade nachos... You really can't make those healthy but I tried to!!


   I love nachos, when i go to the cinema i prefer nachos over popcorn      Im eating chips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I love nachos, when i go to the cinema i prefer nachos over popcorn      Im eating chips


These are good. Soooo good!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I love nachos, when i go to the cinema i prefer nachos over popcorn      Im eating chips


 Love this!!! My mom in law always gives me one everytime I visit her


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

My Sephora cart is at almost $300! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

Sugarpill nail polish!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  AAAAHHH


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so pissed! They brought down the price of the Nyx contour palette to $25 bucks!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well deserved if I do say so myself lol  AAAAHHH :thud:


How cute are those? I think I'm going to need one or two.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> How cute are those? I think I'm going to need one or two.


  They are so cute...I will want to pick up at least two but who knows when swatches show up lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are so cute...I will want to pick up at least two but who knows when swatches show up lol


Definitely waiting for swatches!


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks!! how are u doing?  Yayy! I am going tomorrow, Columbus circle event open to all or something? free goodie bag? I'll try to pop in before class, my school is like right there.   which one did u get?  I want to try one but idk.. I heard that there is a 100 point perk coming with a lippie from MJ.. So I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for that


 I got the MJ 100 point last week and it is a gorgeous red-mauvey color!


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm so pissed! They brought down the price of the Nyx contour palette to $25 bucks!!


 Wow that's not fair at all to everyone that already bought it!


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wow that's not fair at all to everyone that already bought it!


  I know!! I'm like wtf! Seriously


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know!! I'm like wtf! Seriously


 My mom just got hers today too! She's emailjng them


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> My mom just got hers today too! She's emailjng them


  Omg really? Mine is suppose to get here next Friday! I think I will email them too!


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Omg really? Mine is suppose to get here next Friday! I think I will email them too!


 That's weird!! So long sheesh lol and You definitely should!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> For Sunday I'm making baked wings, turkey sliders, and homemade nachos... You really can't make those healthy but I tried to!!







I love popcorn---I'd eat it everyday if it wasn't a carb!!   I'd say baked wings are better than fried, turkey 
     instead of beef----excellent!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  I wish I could eat them---I love all kinds of chips.  I gave them up a years ago


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My Sephora cart is at almost $300!






You go Naomi!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


   They look so pretty---Love the pastels.  I want to think of spring when I look at these, but that's hard to do with snow on the ground and more on the way


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> That's weird!! So long sheesh lol and You definitely should!


  I did! Please let me know how your mom feels about the palette!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love this!!! My mom in law always gives me one everytime I visit her


  That's so sweet, 'C'.


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I did! Please let me know how your mom feels about the palette!


 I will do! I'm going home tomorrow so I'm gonna try it! Hehe


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> I will do! I'm going home tomorrow so I'm gonna try it! Hehe


  Thank you! You know .. Since I won't get mine for a week lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate waiting at doctors offices :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Thank you! You know .. Since I won't get mine for a week lol


 Haha yeah that sucks!! We don't even live that far from each other and yous ordered the same day! I'm in philly !


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hate waiting at doctors offices :sigh:


 Ugh me too. Hope they come get you soon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ugh me too. Hope they come get you soon!


Thanks..I'm just needing blood work done, takes forever though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks..I'm just needing blood work done, takes forever though.


  Are you at the Dr now?? It's almost midnight here... what time zone are you in??


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks..I'm just needing blood work done, takes forever though.


    My hubs gets crazed when he has to wait for the doc---wants to charge the dod for _his_ time. I had bld wk today too Miss Dolly---just routine but I was in & out in 10 
   minutes.  I wasn't at the docs offc though.  Our Ins requires that our outpt bld draws be done at a lab.  Until last summer the closest one was 30 minutes away.  They 
   opened one practically around the corner.  Man was I happy when they did that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Are you at the Dr now?? It's almost midnight here... what time zone are you in??


Not anymore. I'm in California pst. It was around 7 or 8 ish...the blood lab is open till 9 pm.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   My hubs gets crazed when he has to wait for the doc---wants to charge the dod for _his_ time. I had bld wk today too Miss Dolly---just routine but I was in & out in 10[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   minutes.  I wasn't at the docs offc though.  Our Ins requires that our outpt bld draws be done at a lab.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Until last summer the closest one was 30 minutes away.  They[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   opened one practically around the corner.  Man was I happy when they did that.[/COLOR]


That's great. I'm glad you have one closer now. Same for this area, because it is sort of in the mountains..we didn't have a lot of places to do the bloodwork. We used to have to travel for an hour, now it is 15 min. lol your hub, sounds like my dad. He has no patience for the docs. When he has to wait and the doc finally comes in..my dad will say "about f***ing time" :lol: My sister took after him. I'm more like my mom, laid back and chill :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> I got the MJ 100 point last week and it is a gorgeous red-mauvey color!


  Jenise - did you get it in store or online?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol your hub, sounds like my dad. He has no patience for the docs. *When he has to wait and the doc finally comes in..my dad will say "about f***ing time" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






RE: Dad!!!
​             IT's such a drag having to travel a long distance and then wait a long time----it just sucks.  I'm glad it's closer for you now.


----------



## jenise (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise - did you get it in store or online?


 In store


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]RE: Dad!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​             IT's such a drag having to travel a long distance and then wait a long time----it just sucks.  I'm glad it's closer for you now.[/COLOR]


lol ever since I could remember he has always been the same. It really does. Makes you feel like you aren't worth their time


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2015)

jenise said:


> In store


  Thanks Jenise!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

Good morning ladies!   I'm so glad my regular shift is second. I'm not a morning person.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Good morning ladies!   I'm so glad my regular shift is second. I'm not a morning person.


  Good morning! How are you?  I haven't been around much... How's the job? And your dad?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good morning! How are you?  I haven't been around much... How's the job? And your dad?


  I'm here for training. The person training me is upstairs dealing with a problem so I'm waiting in the break room. I'm about to die because my favorite jeans shrunk in the wash and they are so right they are making me sick  and it's about 100 degrees in here


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm here for training. The person training me is upstairs dealing with a problem so I'm waiting in the break room. I'm about to die because my favorite jeans shrunk in the wash and they are so right they are making me sick  and it's about 100 degrees in here


 I'm so sorry, Crimson! Hopefully they will come get you soon.


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 31, 2015)

[@]IAmakeupaddict[/@] I finally got settled in with all my brow products and love them! For everyday I've just been using Taupe Brow Wiz, MAC Omega e/s, and Nars brow gel. When I am going somewhere special or using more makeup, I do the same but define the arch and tail more with Soft Brown Dipbrow. It's working out well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## VelvetLips (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great weekend everyone


You, too!  Anyone getting dolled up for the weekend? I'm on my way to a birthday party and used that as an excuse to to play around with my Naked3. Plus, wearing one of my all time fave lipsticks: Diva. Love those fierce dark reds!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

[@]Anaphora[/@]. I'm loving my blonde dip row and blonde duo brow powder. I've had the ABH clear brow gel for awhile and use that too. Highfive for our on point brows!   [@]v0ltagekid[/@] how do you like your camera? I just "accidently" bought the d5300 too. I got an email that it was on sellout woot today only for $529 with the kit lens (which I already had but whatever) it's factory reconditioned but I'm sure it's fine. IT comes with a warranty so I figured for that price, why not?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> You, too!  Anyone getting dolled up for the weekend? I'm on my way to a birthday party and used that as an excuse to to play around with my Naked3. Plus, wearing one of my all time fave lipsticks: Diva. Love those fierce dark reds!


I am!  Your look sounds gorgeous. I love diva! Mine is simple nudey brown orangey eye with lady danger on the lips.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just placed an order with ulta for the Nyx prismatic eye shadows high voltage lipsticks and one intense butter gloss also got the brow pomade and eye makeup remover! They have the contour palette but for 30 bucks it's 25 on the Nyx site


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 31, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Just placed an order with ulta for the Nyx prismatic eye shadows high voltage lipsticks and one intense butter gloss also got the brow pomade and eye makeup remover! They have the contour palette but for 30 bucks it's 25 on the Nyx site


  ...so tempting...


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 31, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> ...so tempting...


  The intense butter glosses are BOGO and there is a %20 off coupon!!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 31, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> The intense butter glosses are BOGO and there is a %20 off coupon!!


  Annnd sold. I grabbed the butter glosses in Toasted Marshmallow and Orangesicle, then the 3C Palette in Medium. I have no willpower.


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 31, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Annnd sold. I grabbed the butter glosses in Toasted Marshmallow and Orangesicle, then the 3C Palette in Medium. I have no willpower.


 Lol neither do I! I spent 40 bucks but that's it for me I'm not buying until makeupgeek comes out with new products in May


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am!  Your look sounds gorgeous. I love diva! Mine is simple nudey brown orangey eye with lady danger on the lips.


 Dolly, what eyeshadows are you using? That look sounds right up my alley.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You go Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


Darn pricey Guerlain stuff! :getyou:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a great weekend everyone


You too Dollykins! :kiss:


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Darn pricey Guerlain stuff! :getyou:


 I've still not gotten any Guerlain because I just can't get over the pricing.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've still not gotten any Guerlain because I just can't get over the pricing.


It's hard to see the price and I definitely have to budget for it,but their stuff is such good quality and I get joy from using the items I have more than any other items in my stash. So for me they're worth the price because they really are superb.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Dolly, what eyeshadows are you using? That look sounds right up my alley.


it is from the KVD ladybird palette. When I get back I can get you the names. :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's hard to see the price and I definitely have to budget for it,but their stuff is such good quality and I get joy from using the items I have more than any other items in my stash. So for me they're worth the price because they really are superb.


 Amen!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 31, 2015)

Stay safe to all living in the east coast! Blizzard again tomorrow night til Monday. We are already starting to accumulate some snow right now til tomorrow night.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey ladies! Hope your day has went well. 

  Training went really well, though I didn't get to do much training. They've got a new system, and as usual with new systems they're having some problems. Today, I was mostly helping them and next week my hours will be earlier in order for the first shift lady to train me. Everyone so far seems really friendly and it's a great atmosphere. I'm really excited for Monday to get here.

  Does anyone have super bowl plans? I've got to make a couple dishes for a party tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope your day has went well.   Training went really well, though I didn't get to do much training. They've got a new system, and as usual with new systems they're having some problems. Today, I was mostly helping them and next week my hours will be earlier in order for the first shift lady to train me. Everyone so far seems really friendly and it's a great atmosphere. I'm really excited for Monday to get here.  Does anyone have super bowl plans? I've got to make a couple dishes for a party tomorrow.


Glad to hear training is going well for you, CQ! Is the Super Bowl tomorrow? I didn't even remember that it is the SB time of year! :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glad to hear training is going well for you, CQ! Is the Super Bowl tomorrow? I didn't even remember that it is the SB time of year!


  My boyfriend follows it so I am usually kept up to date with it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol ever since I could remember he has always been the same. It really does. Makes you feel like you aren't worth their time


 I can appreciate some of the issues but it would be better if they even pretended to give a damn.  A few do but even that is pretty rare.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *I'm so glad my regular shift is second.* I'm not a morning person.


  That's great CQ!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe to all living in the east coast! Blizzard again tomorrow night til Monday. We are already starting to accumulate some snow right now til tomorrow night.


  wth.. I am just hearing about this now that's awful :/
  no more snow, it literally doesn't fit anywhere anymore hahaha




  I hope everyone is well! I had my first day back at school (like physically, my online courses had started already).
  Going to the city was exhausting! I am glad to be back. The "event" at the Columbus circle store was a joke. No goodie bag, just tons of booths of reps trying to sell u everything. I didn't like it, nobody greeted me, they were super unorganized. Not my favorite experience.  I got my moisturizer and didn't get anything else, the cashier had no idea about the MJ perk, which made me really sad bc I really want it >.<


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope your day has went well.
> 
> Training went really well, though I didn't get to do much training. They've got a new system, and as usual with new systems they're having some problems. Today, I was mostly helping them and next week my hours will be earlier in order for the first shift lady to train me. Everyone so far seems really friendly and it's a great atmosphere. I'm really excited for Monday to get here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wth.. I am just hearing about this now that's awful :/
> no more snow, it literally doesn't fit anywhere anymore hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope your area gets spared with little or NO snow at all.
   Sorry the event was a bust but glad you got your moisturizer!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did you guys hear about Bobbi Christina?  She was found unresponsive in a bath tub nearly 3 years to the day that Whitney Houston was found in the tub dead.
They gave BC CPR and revived her---she's hospitalized and alive.  This kid needs help.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did you guys hear about Bobbi Christina?  She was found unresponsive in a bath tub nearly 3 years to the day that Whitney Houston was found in the tub dead.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]They gave BC CPR and revived her---she's hospitalized and alive.  This kid need help.[/COLOR]


 Oh no! This is sad!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> what lens did u get? I haven't played with it enough but so far so good. I am pissed the auto focus on the lens is definitely audible. I do need a smaller lens for close up product shots, since the one I got doesn't focus too well when things are too close.  Have u played with urs? thats an amazing price, I paid double with my lens!     wth.. I am just hearing about this now that's awful :/ no more snow, it literally doesn't fit anywhere anymore hahaha     I hope everyone is well! I had my first day back at school (like physically, my online courses had started already). Going to the city was exhausting! I am glad to be back. The "event" at the Columbus circle store was a joke. No goodie bag, just tons of booths of reps trying to sell u everything. I didn't like it, nobody greeted me, they were super unorganized. Not my favorite experience.  I got my moisturizer and didn't get anything else, the cashier had no idea about the MJ perk, which made me really sad bc I really want it >.<


  I came with the 18-55, which I already had. I also have the 55-200vr, and the 35 and 50mm 1.8 primes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! This is sad!


 ​Isn't it though?  I think she had issues before Whitney died------then that just really pushed her over the edge.  She's very fragile.
   I think the extended family tried to help but she pretty much thwarted their efforts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did you guys hear about Bobbi Christina?  She was found unresponsive in a bath tub nearly 3 years to the day that Whitney Houston was found in the tub dead.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]They gave BC CPR and revived her---she's hospitalized and alive.  *This kid needs help*.[/COLOR]


Agreed.    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope your day has went well.   Training went really well, though I didn't get to do much training. They've got a new system, and as usual with new systems they're having some problems. Today, I was mostly helping them and next week my hours will be earlier in order for the first shift lady to train me. Everyone so far seems really friendly and it's a great atmosphere. I'm really excited for Monday to get here.  Does anyone have super bowl plans? I've got to make a couple dishes for a party tomorrow.


   I'm glad your training is going well for you. No SB plans for me.  How about for you?


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So worth it though.  [/COLOR]:nods:     [COLOR=0000FF] Quantity versus quality-----is what I tell myself[/COLOR]:haha:      :agree:     :werd:     [COLOR=0000FF] I think they've downgraded that forecast for some of us.  It's only 25 degrees right now and we're now only expecting 1-3 inches of snow-----and a wintry mix of rain & ice.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]​I couldn't be happier for you CQ!!!!!   My hubs isn't into it but I make a festive atmosphere on game day-----it's almost blasphemous not to.[/COLOR]     :lol:


I really believe the quality VS quantity bit. If I could go back a bit I wouldn't have half of the items I have now MAC wise. I like their products,but I'd rather have more of my staple colours in higher quality formulas like Guerlain's instead of having so many items I bought on a whim during one of their 800 launches over the past 2 years,some of which are great but others I could kinda care less about for one reason or another. I'd rather have a smaller stash full of top notch items than a huge stash of good but not as good as they could be items.     Hope this makes sense, I had to get up this morning at 3:30 to get ready for work and I'm tired. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope your area gets spared with little or NO snow at all.
> Sorry the event was a bust but glad you got your moisturizer!!!
> Thanks, same to u! I want no snow haha...
> 
> ...


  I have the 18-55 from a prior camera, which lens do u like best for the bokeh effect?
  This kit came with the 18-140VR

  How do u like this camera? I like the picture quality, its so beautiful


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks, same to u! I want no snow haha...    I have the 18-55 from a prior camera, which lens do u like best for the bokeh effect? This kit came with the 18-140VR  How do u like this camera? I like the picture quality, its so beautiful


  I haven't received the 5300 yet, just ordered it today. But on my 3200 the 50mm 1.8 has really beautiful creamy bokeh


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I haven't received the 5300 yet, just ordered it today. But on my 3200 the 50mm 1.8 has really beautiful creamy bokeh


  Ohhh gotcha!!! I hope u get urs soon !!!

  Thank you, I'll look into that lens. Did urs come with the camera?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Ohhh gotcha!!! I hope u get urs soon !!!  Thank you, I'll look into that lens. Did urs come with the camera?


  No I got mine on Amazon. The af-s 50mm 1.8 G lens. Runs a little over $200 so very affordable, as far as lenses go


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you guys hear about Bobbi Christina?  She was found unresponsive in a bath tub nearly 3 years to the day that Whitney Houston was found in the tub dead.
> They gave BC CPR and revived her---she's hospitalized and alive.  This kid needs help.
> 
> My mum was telling me about this earlier! I pity kids who grow up in the spotlight and under the constant, watchful eye of the media. They always seem to crack somehow. I hope she gets the help and loving support that she needs!
> ...


  I was just going to say that the 50mm 1.8 is great for bokeh. The effect is best when you're using manual focus instead of autofocus!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks, same to u! *I want no snow haha...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We didn't get walloped like you and other places but I'm so over it, nonetheless!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have that palette and the orange is my faveeeee. It's my go to transition shade for many looks. So smooth and creamy too.  My mum was telling me about this earlier! I pity kids who grow up in the spotlight and under the constant, watchful eye of the media. They always seem to crack somehow. I hope she gets the help and loving support that she needs! I was just going to say that the 50mm 1.8 is great for bokeh. The effect is best when you're using manual focus instead of autofocus!


The whole palette is amazing. The pigmentation is phenomenal.  I adore the orange in the palette too :thud:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have that palette and the orange is my faveeeee. It's my go to transition shade for many looks. So smooth and creamy too.  My mum was telling me about this earlier! I pity kids who grow up in the spotlight and under the constant, watchful eye of the media. They always seem to crack somehow. I hope she gets the help and loving support that she needs! I was just going to say that the 50mm 1.8 is great for bokeh. The effect is best when you're using manual focus instead of autofocus!


  I actually love it in low light too! It's one of my favorite lenses all around. On a crop sensor camera its a nice portrait lens. I just took a picture outside on auto no flash to try to catch my dog in the snow (didn't want to mess with the settings and miss it) and it looks like it is light outside in the picture. Mind you, it is 11pm and full dark lol.  Dear camera, not exactly the look I was going for. Thanks though lol


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Dear camera, not exactly the look I was going for. Thanks though lol


  LOL! It is definitely good in low light. I want to get a 35mm with a similar aperture but they are so pricey for Canon


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 31, 2015)

I just thought you guys would want to know that Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet for February is apparently actors...


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! It is definitely good in low light. I want to get a 35mm with a similar aperture but they are so pricey for Canon


  I have the 35mm and love it for landscapes and "walk around" photography but honestly I reach for the 50mm more often


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have that palette and the orange is my faveeeee. It's my go to transition shade for many looks. So smooth and creamy too.
> 
> *My mum was telling me about this earlier! I pity kids who grow up in the spotlight and under the constant, watchful eye of the media. They always seem to crack somehow. I hope she gets the help and loving support that she needs!*
> I was just going to say that the 50mm 1.8 is great for bokeh. The effect is best when you're using manual focus instead of autofocus!


    Yes.  Absolutely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just thought you guys would want to know that Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet for February is apparently actors...


OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just thought you guys would want to know that Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet for February is apparently actors...


  Hehehe. So glad I am signed up for the VC. There's a lovely Cumberbatch color.


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I have the 35mm and love it for landscapes and "walk around" photography but honestly I reach for the 50mm more often


  I want it for event photography. Sometimes the 50mm is too zoomed in, if you know what I mean. There's a 17-50mm one that's not too pricey from Sigma, so I have to decide whether to get that or the 35mm prime.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Hehehe. So glad I am signed up for the VC. There's a lovely Cumberbatch color.


I will def try them out. Can you please post a pic of the Cumberbatch color please? Lol I'm not near my laptop.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will def try them out. Can you please post a pic of the Cumberbatch color please? Lol I'm not near my laptop.


  Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I will def try them out. Can you please post a pic of the Cumberbatch color please? Lol I'm not near my laptop.


  Found it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Let me see if I can find it.





novocainedreams said:


> Found it!


Oh my goodness that's a beauty


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 1, 2015)

I realize I am way behind on this thread but I have a BURNING QUESTION.


  So, I've been trying out philsophy Clear Days Ahead for my mild to moderate acne. I have normal skin. I DO NOT have oily skin. So I'm reluctant to try a lot of acne lines because they often sensitize my skin and fry my face (proactiv was a horrible experience!).

  So far, I've had no irritation due to the philsophy Clear Days Ahead line, and my skin has cleared up _somewhat_. It's no miracle, I still have some small whiteheads and zits along the jawline, but they are smaller and go away faster than when I was using Dermalogica's line for normal skin (and some Mary Kay now and then).

  But my hairstylist said Peter Thomas Roth was what cleared her skin up. That was one of the lines I was considering, but because it contained a mattifying gel, I assumed (and based on the Sephora reviews) that it was for oily skin. But my hairsylist said she has normal skin. Maybe I could just skip the mattifying gel?

  Has anyone used both lines? What worked better?

  Or, even better question: look at the ingredients of both (philsophy uses mostly salicylic acid and peter thomas roth uses beta hydroxy acid)...which is better? Or is it one of those things where I'm just going to have to try both and see?

  HELP!

  ETA: I decided to just go for it and bought the Peter Thomas Roth kit (I had to go searching for it because it was out of stock on most websites). Anyway, I found it, ordered it, and I'll let you guys know which kit worked the best. (And I'm definitely not going to use the mattifying gel. I'll send that to my mom who has oily skin).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I realize I am way behind on this thread but I have a BURNING QUESTION.   So, I've been trying out philsophy Clear Days Ahead for my mild to moderate acne. I have normal skin. I DO NOT have oily skin. So I'm reluctant to try a lot of acne lines because they often sensitize my skin and fry my face (proactiv was a horrible experience!).  So far, I've had no irritation due to the philsophy Clear Days Ahead line, and my skin has cleared up _somewhat_. It's no miracle, I still have some small whiteheads and zits along the jawline, but they are smaller and go away faster than when I was using Dermalogica's line for normal skin (and some Mary Kay now and then).  But my hairstylist said Peter Thomas Roth was what cleared her skin up. That was one of the lines I was considering, but because it contained a mattifying gel, I assumed (and based on the Sephora reviews) that it was for oily skin. But my hairsylist said she has normal skin. Maybe I could just skip the mattifying gel?  Has anyone used both lines? What worked better?  Or, even better question: look at the ingredients of both (philsophy uses mostly salicylic acid and peter thomas roth uses beta hydroxy acid)...which is better? Or is it one of those things where I'm just going to have to try both and see?  HELP!  ETA: I decided to just go for it and bought the Peter Thomas Roth kit (I had to go searching for it because it was out of stock on most websites). Anyway, I found it, ordered it, and I'll let you guys know which kit worked the best. (And I'm definitely not going to use the mattifying gel. I'll send that to my mom who has oily skin).


I wish I could have helped you. But I'm glad you took the plunge on some products. Please let us know what helped or what didn't help


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just thought you guys would want to know that Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet for February is apparently actors...


I have ZERO business buying even 2 more pigments,but I sure am tempted to! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Found it!


:eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I[COLOR=0000FF]t makes total sense and reflects my sentiments too.  So we're a little wiser and can now make better choices.  Good for us!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oye---I'm usually just headed to bed at 3/30 AM.  So when you get up just say. "Goodnight Meddy!"[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF]We didn't get walloped like you and other places but I'm so over it, nonetheless!!![/COLOR]


It's almost 6, but Goodnight Meddy! :haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I realize I am way behind on this thread but I have a BURNING QUESTION.
> 
> 
> So, I've been trying out philsophy Clear Days Ahead for my mild to moderate acne. I have normal skin. I DO NOT have oily skin. So I'm reluctant to try a lot of acne lines because they often sensitize my skin and fry my face (proactiv was a horrible experience!).
> ...


  Glad u go the PTR set! I use the orange face wash (the anti aging one) and I have really dry skin. Just don't put it on for too long, or it will dry u out too much or follow up with a good moisturizer.
  It really helped me with my horrible backne.. (sorry TMI), I was so thankful I never had it on my face but my back was the problem. At sephora countless of dry clients tried a sample as per my recommendation and they came back to buy that line all the time! I think if u are dry salicylic is better than hydroxy anyway.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want it for event photography. Sometimes the 50mm is too zoomed in, if you know what I mean. There's a 17-50mm one that's not too pricey from Sigma, so I have to decide whether to get that or the 35mm prime.


  It would be agreat lens for that given the low light capability. What is the max aperture on the sigma? Is it variable?


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


  Morning! how are u doing?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have ZERO business buying even 2 more pigments,but I sure am tempted to! :haha:





NaomiH said:


> :eyelove:


Lol they are worth it   





SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Everyone!





v0ltagekid said:


> Morning! how are u doing?


Morning gals


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

good morning!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> good morning!!!


Morning V :


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning! how are u doing?


 Thanks for asking VK! I'm doing much better. It's Super Bowl Sunday and my team is playing. Life is good! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks for asking VK! I'm doing much better. It's Super Bowl Sunday and my team is playing. Life is good! Hope all is well with you!


  Glad u are doing better!
  Aaa Super Bowl.. haha.. I'm originally from Guatemala and we don't play that sport, but I hope ur team wins!  haha

  I'm just doing homework :/ tired and cannot get it together this morning :/


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they are worth it  Morning gals


 Morning D!!    





v0ltagekid said:


> Morning Dolly! How are u?   I feel like you never sleep and you are always on haha    Morning!!   Glad u are doing better! Aaa Super Bowl.. haha.. I'm originally from Guatemala and we don't play that sport, but I hope ur team wins!  haha  I'm just doing homework :/ tired and cannot get it together this morning :/


 Morning VK!! Another blizzard coming our way huh :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks for asking VK! I'm doing much better. It's Super Bowl Sunday and my team is playing. Life is good! Hope all is well with you!


 Yay!! Happy Sunday Sassy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Happy Sunday Sassy!


 Hey V! We are stuck in the house from a big blizzard. As of the moment we got 10 inches and counting. Driving home from work is the worst drive ever!!! I'm thankful I'm alive! It's Groundhog Day tomorrow, they'll be more snow tomorrow I wonder if it be able to see its shadow!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey V! We are stuck in the house from a big blizzard. As of the moment we got 10 inches and counting. Driving home from work is the worst drive ever!!! I'm thankful I'm alive! It's Groundhog Day tomorrow, they'll be more snow tomorrow I wonder if it be able to see its shadow!


 Oh no !! Stay safe C!! Driving in that condition is so a no no!! We don't have any snowfall yet but it is windy! Expected time is around 7 tonight!! We have so much snow accumulation from the last one though and now another hboy:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no !! Stay safe C!! Driving in that condition is so a no no!! We don't have any snowfall yet but it is windy! Expected time is around 7 tonight!! We have so much snow accumulation from the last one though and now another hboy:


 From I've seen from the news last night Boston will be hit hard again  it's wet snow so it's heavier to shovel but kids love some snowman!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> From I've seen from the news last night Boston will be hit hard again  it's wet snow so it's heavier to shovel but kids love some snowman!


  I saw boston will get like 17 inches? that's just awful @[email protected]


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really hope it's not as bad as they say Although one part of me wants to not go to work tomorrow haha..    Oh wow that bad!!!  It hasn't started snowing here! Sorry u are stuck at home  or not.. idk if u like being home haha.. i do    I saw boston will get like 17 inches? that's just awful @[email protected]


 We will be watching movies all day! My husband already stock some groceries since yesterday. He'll be working from home tomorrow. The pizza delivery guy is so busy since last night. Our neighbors are trying to clear up their satellite dish for the Super Bowl! Lol. I dunno if they'll have party still.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning Dolly! How are u?   I feel like you never sleep and you are always on haha    Morning!!   Glad u are doing better! Aaa Super Bowl.. haha.. I'm originally from Guatemala and we don't play that sport, but I hope ur team wins!  haha  I'm just doing homework :/ tired and cannot get it together this morning :/


I'm good today. How are you? Lol I do sleep, but a lot of time...I am taking cat naps throughout the day over actually sleeping 8 hours lol..it is a curse.    And Please be safe everyone and warm!


----------



## jenise (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning Dolly! How are u?   I feel like you never sleep and you are always on haha    Morning!!   Glad u are doing better! Aaa Super Bowl.. haha.. I'm originally from Guatemala and we don't play that sport, but I hope ur team wins!  haha  I'm just doing homework :/ tired and cannot get it together this morning :/


 Omg I visited Guatemala on a service trip last spring break and fell in LOVE!  It is so gorgeous there and everyone was soooo nice :heart2:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Everyone!


 Good morning Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they are worth it  Morning gals


Unless the quality sucks. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> good morning!!!


Morning Buddy!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 1, 2015)

Now the nyx contour palette is $24.99 on ulta too! If anyone bought it yesterday they paid 30 bucks for it!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Morning Buddy!


 Hiya buddy  howdy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Unless the quality sucks. :haha:


True lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning Dolly! How are u?
> 
> I feel like you never sleep and you are always on haha
> 
> ...


  I didn't know you were from Guatemala chica! Everytime I hear the word "Guatemala" I always remember this saying my Spanish friends would always say: "No quiero salir de Guatebuena pa' entrar en Guatemala!" It's such a silly saying but I've never forgotten it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> The one I was looking at is about $499 and the max aperture is 1.4 (which is pretty good) and the minimum is 16.
> I didn't know you were from Guatemala chica! Everytime I hear the word "Guatemala" I always remember this saying my Spanish friends would always say: "No quiero salir de Guatebuena pa' entrar en Guatemala!" It's such a silly saying but I've never forgotten it.


  Yea! hahaha that's funny I have heard that before. I was born there, I only moved to the US about 7 years ago.  Most people don't believe me since I don't have an accent haha... but yea.. born and raised there  so if anyone ever wants to talk in Spanish, I gotchu haha


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It sounds like u guys were prepared and will have a good time   Still no snow here ...  I'm scared it will happen when I'm not paying attention haha   I didn't sleep well :/ my boyfriend kept waking me up talking nonsense ... (he was asleep.. like a sleep-talker lol)  Oh nice, that's a weird sleeping schedule. But I'm glad u are around as much as u are!  so a blessing too!    Nice!!  Guatemala is gorgeous, especially the climate... the eternal spring country :flower:  I love that we never had seasons. Just spring forever !      That makes me mad, I paid 30 :/     Yea! hahaha that's funny I have heard that before. I was born there, I only moved to the US about 7 years ago.  Most people don't believe me since I don't have an accent haha... but yea.. born and raised there  so if anyone ever wants to talk in Spanish, I gotchu haha:cheer:


  Girllll I paid 30 tooo!


----------



## jenise (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It sounds like u guys were prepared and will have a good time   Still no snow here ...  I'm scared it will happen when I'm not paying attention haha   I didn't sleep well :/ my boyfriend kept waking me up talking nonsense ... (he was asleep.. like a sleep-talker lol)  Oh nice, that's a weird sleeping schedule. But I'm glad u are around as much as u are!  so a blessing too!    Nice!!  Guatemala is gorgeous, especially the climate... the eternal spring country :flower:  I love that we never had seasons. Just spring forever !      That makes me mad, I paid 30 :/     Yea! hahaha that's funny I have heard that before. I was born there, I only moved to the US about 7 years ago.  Most people don't believe me since I don't have an accent haha... but yea.. born and raised there  so if anyone ever wants to talk in Spanish, I gotchu haha:cheer:


 What part are you from? I stayed in Zacapa and then Antigua for a few days. Yes the climate was wonderful!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It sounds like u guys were prepared and will have a good time
> Still no snow here ...
> I'm scared it will happen when I'm not paying attention haha
> 
> ...


  Wow that's really good! I hate when people assume that because you don't speak English with an (non-english) accent, you can't be from another country lol. It's so stupid. I get the reverse though. I'm from the Caribbean and sometimes people assume English isn't my first language because I don't have an American or British accent lol. I use Spanish as a second language so we can chat in Spanish at IMATS haha!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It sounds like u guys were prepared and will have a good time
> Still no snow here ...
> I'm scared it will happen when I'm not paying attention haha
> 
> ...


  Lol a sleep talker..I do that sometimes and my niece does. What kind of nonsense was it lol? random stuff? 
  It is a weird sleep schedule, it started when I was kid..kinda kept with me through my life. I have always hated sleeping at night.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 1, 2015)

[@]v0ltagekid[/@] I'm up for Spanish chatting! I majored in Spanish and have spent some time abroad, but don't regularly chat with Spanish speaking friends on the regular.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


  Gorgeous Anaphora!!! What's on your cheeks!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Gorgeous Anaphora!!! What's on your cheeks!


 MAC Matte Bronze and Soft & Gentle right above it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  That is seriously gorgeous on you!


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  It looks amazing on you! You're so beautiful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


 Toxic Tale is so pretty on you! Looks great on almost all skin tones!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> MAC Matte Bronze and Soft & Gentle right above it!


  It's beautiful!  I have soft & gentle in my cart maybe I'll order tonite


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


Ya'll look so cute! Have a great time watching  the game!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ya'll look so cute! Have a great time watching  the game!


 Thanks Naomi!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Gorgeous Anaphora!!! What's on your cheeks!





Dolly Snow said:


> That is seriously gorgeous on you!





Periodinan said:


> It looks amazing on you! You're so beautiful!





charismafulltv said:


> Toxic Tale is so pretty on you! Looks great on almost all skin tones!





NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


 Thanks, ladies! 


walkingdead said:


> It's beautiful!  I have soft & gentle in my cart maybe I'll order tonite


 Do it! I just got it the other day and am already in love.   





SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


 You guys are so cute! Have fun!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


Y'all are so adorable together!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Naomi!


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

So bored! Need new red lippies. :lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


  Sooo cute!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


 You look gorgeous!! Love that Lippie on you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!


 That's a cute pic!! Have fun!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So bored! Need new red lippies. :lol:


 :lol: Toledo may have a "few" buddy


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: Toledo may have a "few" buddy


Hey! Don't try and wear me down, Buddy! I'm doing my best to skip Toledo. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! Don't try and wear me down, Buddy! I'm doing my best to skip Toledo. :haha:


 :haha:  Orange red, neutral red, pink red and warm red buddy :lmao: ! I kind of dig the packaging too more than any of the recent or upcoming ones!! I personally don't like the wash and dry one at all packaging wise!  I was set to get just one from Toledo but got sucked in with the anaemic Oxblood hype, now have that and barbecue on the way!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  Orange red, neutral red, pink red and warm red buddy :lmao: ! I kind of dig the packaging too more than any of the recent or upcoming ones!! I personally don't like the wash and dry one at all packaging wise!  I was set to get just one from Toledo but got sucked in with the anaemic Oxblood hype, now have that and barbecue on the way!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one who is not in love with the W&D packaging! I look at it and just go :sigh: I hate the Cinderella packaging too,it's SO cheap looking! I might check the Toledo collection out Thursday after work since I need to hit the counter anyway since I'm almost out of foundation,but I don't know. You get anything from Pencilled In?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh! I managed to find Viva Glam Rihanna 2 lipglass in the CB the other day!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is not in love with the W&D packaging! I look at it and just go :sigh: I hate the Cinderella packaging too,it's SO cheap looking! I might check the Toledo collection out Thursday after work since I need to hit the counter anyway since I'm almost out of foundation,but I don't know. You get anything from Pencilled In?


 Me too buddy and yes the Cinderella packaging either (why?????)! No I didn't get any from the pencilled in collection!! Edge to edge is the only one I liked based on the swatches but I thought I will check those out next time I go to the store!! Yeah if you can make it to the store, that would be the best!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So bored! Need new red lippies.


  RED lol more red?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> RED lol more red?


Red is my favorite colour to wear!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Red is my favorite colour to wear!


  Oh I know and you look absolutely fabulous RED! 
  Also I've been meaning to ask, which liners are you picking up from Pencilled In?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too buddy and yes the Cinderella packaging either (why?????)! No I didn't get any from the pencilled in collection!! Edge to edge is the only one I liked based on the swatches but I thought I will check those out next time I go to the store!! Yeah if you can make it to the store, that would be the best!!


I wanted to get a lot of pencils at first , but I think just maybe one of the reds and edge to edge for me now. Or I'll just buy another Mrs Mia Wallace pencil (LOVE that pencil!) and call it a day.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh I know and you look absolutely fabulous RED!  Also I've been meaning to ask, which liners are you picking up from Pencilled In?


Thank you!  Eh. Maybe none or maybe 2 since I've kinda lost all enthusiasm I originally had towards them over the last couple of days. If I get any, maybe just FYH and ETE. Possibly CW.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's almost 6, but Goodnight Meddy! :haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those are great picks. What happened with the enthusiasm towards them? Just not interested..or because they are perm you can take your time.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:


:frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are great picks. What happened with the enthusiasm towards them? Just not interested..or because they are perm you can take your time.


I don't know, I've just realized that when it comes to MAC lately I have little to no enthusiasm about anything they do as of late. I've bought two things from them since like October or November and I'm not all that in love with either of them. I do like their pencils and could use more pencils which is why I think I had mild enthusiasm to begin with.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know, I've just realized that when it comes to MAC lately I have little to no enthusiasm about anything they do as of late. I've bought two things from them since like October or November and I'm not all that in love with either of them. I do like their pencils and could use more pencils which is why I think I had mild enthusiasm to begin with.


  I give them that, their pencils are good quality. 
  I hope there is a collection around the corner that catches your eye.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I give them that, their pencils are good quality.  I hope there is a collection around the corner that catches your eye.


Not a damn thing so far! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!






 14 all at the half!!!    Sassy!  You look beautiful in your green.  What lippie are you wearing?


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks, ladies!  Do it! I just got it the other day and am already in love.  You guys are so cute! Have fun!


 Thanks Anaphora!  





Dolly Snow said:


> Y'all are so adorable together!


 Thanks Dolly Love!  





walkingdead said:


> Sooo cute!


 Thanks WD!  





Vineetha said:


> That's a cute pic!! Have fun!!


 Thanks  V!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yay Sass----so glad you're doing better!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Be safe 'C"!!!   I don't know if we can rely on old Punxsutawney Phil---the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]groundhog![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   That's about all the snow is good for---snow angels, skiing, sledding and building snowmen!!![/COLOR]:fluffy:      [COLOR=0000FF]​Sounds like fun day---as long as you're inside[/COLOR]:sigh:     [COLOR=0000FF]Gorgeous!!!  I love the whole look.  I'm wearing an orange lippie today too.  Boo for makeup rules.  Wear what you want!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hi WD.  That's a nice oldie but goodie!!![/COLOR]     :woot:   [COLOR=0000FF]14 all at the half!!!    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Sassy!  You look beautiful in your green.  What lippie are you wearing?   [/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy! It's Lime Crime Velvetines Salem!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy! *It's Lime Crime Velvetines Salem!*








 I was just saying to myself, whatever color she tells meddy..I need to pick up...and I already have it lol 
  I love Salem on you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey! Don't try and wear me down, Buddy! I'm doing my best to skip Toledo. :haha:


 Grab Victoriana


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 1, 2015)

Evening, ladies! [@]charismafulltv[/@] how are you doing in the storm? I think we've got about 9" but the wind is drifting it a lot higher at my house.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy! It's Lime Crime Velvetines Salem!


 It's beautiful on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Evening, ladies! @charismafulltv how are you doing in the storm? I think we've got about 9" but the wind is drifting it a lot higher at my house.


  You be safe too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Grab Victoriana


NOOOOOOO! I cant! I've already put the bouncing marshmallow man in the thread and there's no going back after that! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> NOOOOOOO! I cant! I've already put the bouncing marshmallow man in the thread and there's no going back after that!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Evening, ladies! [@]charismafulltv[/@] how are you doing in the storm? I think we've got about 9" but the wind is drifting it a lot higher at my house.


 At home watching movies! Lol. I'm not into football, I'm into basketball. Same as my husband so no super bowl in our household. Lol. My mom finally got her passport (the renewed one) so she'll be in the US Thursday!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

I posted snowed in pics on IG! That was taken at 1pm. It's still snowing out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> At home watching movies! Lol. I'm not into football, I'm into basketball. Same as my husband so no super bowl in our household. Lol.* My mom finally got her passport (the renewed one) so she'll be in the US Thursday! *


 Oh that's just great 'C'


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:


:frenz:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> At home watching movies! Lol. I'm not into football, I'm into basketball. Same as my husband so no super bowl in our household. Lol. My mom finally got her passport (the renewed one) so she'll be in the US Thursday!


Yay! That's great news,Charisma!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Evening, ladies! [@]charismafulltv[/@] how are you doing in the storm? I think we've got about 9" but the wind is drifting it a lot higher at my house.


 How are u doing with the storm? Cedar Rapids and Iowa City are hit hard than us. My husband won't be able to work tomorrow in Des Moines they havent cleared the roads yet. So he'll work from home.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I posted snowed in pics on IG! That was taken at 1pm. It's still snowing out!


I saw and it looked so beautiful! I know too much snow is a pain,but when it's at just the right amount it's so pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey C, did you get Victoriana? I'm just curious how close it really is to Damn Glamorous.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I saw and it looked so beautiful! I know too much snow is a pain,but when it's at just the right amount it's so pretty!


 They photographed really well if it's wet snow. You can make snow man with them. It's just heavier to shovel!  it's the first time we've used our snow blower this year.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Speaking of Damn Glamorous, I wore it the other day to work and was asked about it so many times that I almost felt bad telling people it was LE. LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> They photographed really well if it's wet snow. You can make snow man with them. It's just heavier to shovel!  it's the first time we've used our snow blower this year.


Shoveling snow is lame. I went to Michigan a few years ago to visit a friend during winter and I swore I'd never shovel snow again if I could help it after I so foolishly offered to do it for the experience. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I posted snowed in pics on IG! That was taken at 1pm. It's still snowing out!


 We are yet to get any snow here today :shock: ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Shoveling snow is lame. I went to Michigan a few years ago to visit a friend during winter and I swore I'd never shovel snow again if I could help it after I so foolishly offered to do it for the experience. :lol:


 :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao:


I wanted the full snow experience. :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was just saying to myself, whatever color she tells meddy..I need to pick up...and I already have it lol  I love Salem on you!


  Me too!  Salem is gorgeous on her!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]beautiful on you![/COLOR]


  Hey Meddy!  Please don't try to shovel tomorrow morning .... It's supposed to be wet and heavy snow plus icy! ️ I worry about you shoveling.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol a sleep talker..I do that sometimes and my niece does. What kind of nonsense was it lol? random stuff?
> It is a weird sleep schedule, it started when I was kid..kinda kept with me through my life. I have always hated sleeping at night.
> 
> He like... speaks but it's not real words. But it sounds like words... but they make no sense... idk what goes on in his brain haha...
> ...


  yassssss it's beautiful on u!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How are u doing with the storm? Cedar Rapids and Iowa City are hit hard than us. My husband won't be able to work tomorrow in Des Moines they havent cleared the roads yet. So he'll work from home.


  That;s awesome he can work from home, I want to :/


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 1, 2015)

Where is [@]rocksteadybaby[/@]??


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Where is [@]rocksteadybaby[/@]??


I don't know,but I sure do miss her. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know,but I sure do miss her. I hope she's okay.


 She mentioned being busy the last time she posted on iG (last week?)


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She mentioned being busy the last time she posted on iG (last week?)


I must of missed it, I should catch up on IG, I rarely thoroughly check it. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *He like... speaks but it's not real words. But it sounds like words... but they make no sense... idk what goes on in his brain haha...*
> 
> 
> Perfecto!! Cuando quieras!
> ...


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know,but I sure do miss her. I hope she's okay.


  I miss brows too... I was thinking of her the other day!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss her!


  I always wake up like.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are u talking to me?... wait.. nope.. .u are having a dream and u are just talking out loud... but who knows what u are saying... okay bye... zzzZZZzzZ

  It's funny sometimes, but for the most part I wanna slap him xD


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I always wake up like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh My Hubby does Sleep talking too not all the time but somedays. Most of his dreams are work related though like he gets up in the middle of the night for a meeting or he will be in some con call asking for reports lmao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once he rolled off the bed taking me with him in a fit saying he was preventing me from falling on an ant hill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!His talks does make sense but he wont remember a thing about it in the morning and even if i tell him he thinks I am making it up! He is yet to believe he talks in his sleep (or he pretends so)! Actually his mom found out about us back in the day because of his sleep talk only. He started shouting my name in his sleep one morning when he was at home and his mom picked it up


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

I put my TV on the channel the super bowl was playing on to see if it was finally over and to see if the news was on, only to see players throwing punches and rolling around on the field.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh My Hubby does Sleep talking too not all the time but somedays. Most of his dreams are work related though like he gets up in the middle of the night for a meeting or he will be in some con call asking for reports lmao. :lmao: Once he rolled off the bed taking me with him in a fit saying he was preventing me from falling on an ant hill :nuts: !His talks does make sense but he wont remember a thing about it in the morning and even if i tell him he thinks I am making it up! He is yet to believe he talks in his sleep (or he pretends so)! Actually his mom found out about us back in the day because of his sleep talk only. *He started shouting my name in his sleep one morning when he was at home and his mom picked it up  :haha: *


:lol:


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 1, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Can you tell we are Seahawks fans?! Have a fabulous day Loves!





Anaphora said:


> I don't care that it's winter, Toxic Tale is coming out to play today! I love this lipstick so much.


  Beautiful


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It sounds like u guys were prepared and will have a good time   Still no snow here ...  I'm scared it will happen when I'm not paying attention haha   I didn't sleep well :/ my boyfriend kept waking me up talking nonsense ... (he was asleep.. like a sleep-talker lol)  Oh nice, that's a weird sleeping schedule. But I'm glad u are around as much as u are!  so a blessing too!    Nice!!  Guatemala is gorgeous, especially the climate... the eternal spring country :flower:  I love that we never had seasons. Just spring forever !      That makes me mad, I paid 30 :/     Yea! hahaha that's funny I have heard that before. I was born there, I only moved to the US about 7 years ago.  Most people don't believe me since I don't have an accent haha... but yea.. born and raised there  so if anyone ever wants to talk in Spanish, I gotchu haha:cheer:


   Ay amiga Yo soy de la costa de Mexico y todo mundo me pregunta que si soy de Guatemala o del Salvador y yo asi de Noooo soy Mexicana pero de la  Costa donde te mueven la panzita por un peso jajaja.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How are u doing with the storm? Cedar Rapids and Iowa City are hit hard than us. My husband won't be able to work tomorrow in Des Moines they havent cleared the roads yet. So he'll work from home.


 It's great that he's able to work from home!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I put my TV on the channel the super bowl was playing on to see if it was finally over and to see if the news was on, only to see players throwing punches and rolling around on the field.


   I know---I was screaming at the TV----"The children are watching---set an example for the children"!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh My Hubby does Sleep talking too not all the time but somedays. Most of his dreams are work related though like he gets up in the middle of the night for a meeting or he will be in some con call asking for reports lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Rascals!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Ay amiga Yo soy de la costa de Mexico y todo mundo me pregunta que si soy de Guatemala o del Salvador y yo asi de Noooo soy Mexicana pero de la Costa donde te mueven la panzita por un peso jajaja.


  Si  jajaja


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh My Hubby does Sleep talking too not all the time but somedays. Most of his dreams are work related though like he gets up in the middle of the night for a meeting or he will be in some con call asking for reports lmao. :lmao: Once he rolled off the bed taking me with him in a fit saying he was preventing me from falling on an ant hill :nuts: !His talks does make sense but he wont remember a thing about it in the morning and even if i tell him he thinks I am making it up! He is yet to believe he talks in his sleep (or he pretends so)! Actually his mom found out about us back in the day because of his sleep talk only. He started shouting my name in his sleep one morning when he was at home and his mom picked it up  :haha:


:lmao:     





v0ltagekid said:


> I always wake up like.... :huh:  are u talking to me?... wait.. nope.. .u are having a dream and u are just talking out loud... but who knows what u are saying... okay bye... zzzZZZzzZ  It's funny sometimes, but for the most part I wanna slap him xD


Lol sounds like you have very entertaining/ interesting nights


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Si  jajaja








 that's what my boyfriend says when he doesn't know what I'm saying... he's just like O_O... si!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lol:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Rascals!!!![/COLOR]:haha:





Dolly Snow said:


> :lmao:  Lol sounds like you have very entertaining/ interesting nights


 :haha: yeah quite entertaining if you don't have to get to work the next day !!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's so funny! omg hahaha.. Michael (my bf) does some crazy stuff too.. *once he woke up and screamed "THEY ARE COMING, CLOSE THE WINDOWS, THEY ARE COMING FOR US" and then went back to sleep.. needless to say I was awake terrified the rest of the night lmao...  * ... wow what    Jajaja! Un gusto saber que eres vecina entonces!  A mi nadie me cree que soy de Guatemala... siempre me dicen que no me veo como que soy de ahi..siempre me pregunto a que se refieren    Siempre he querido ir a Mexico, solo he estado en el aeropuerto del DF, algun dia regresare para disfrutar de tus playas!    :flower:  that's what my boyfriend says when he doesn't know what I'm saying... he's just like O_O... si!


  :lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tonight didn't go so great. It was okay at first, but Rob kept pushing me away. He told me as I was leaving that he was pissed about some things and that's why, but he should have told me earlier, before I started getting upset.

  I drank more than I should considering I have work in the morning, but I'm not drunk. I'm hoping I don't feel it too bad tomorrow morning. Sipping some apple juice and gonna try to get down a bottle of water before I go to sleep.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Tonight didn't go so great. It was okay at first, but Rob kept pushing me away. He told me as I was leaving that he was pissed about some things and that's why, but he should have told me earlier, before I started getting upset.
> 
> I drank more than I should considering I have work in the morning, but I'm not drunk. I'm hoping I don't feel it too bad tomorrow morning. Sipping some apple juice and gonna try to get down a bottle of water before I go to sleep.


  Sorry that happened, I didn't have the best night either at my bf's mom's house tn  

  Take a bath/shower put on ur pjs and try to relax, U'll feel better in the AM  That's what I plan to do


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry that happened, I didn't have the best night either at my bf's mom's house tn
> 
> Take a bath/shower put on ur pjs and try to relax, U'll feel better in the AM  That's what I plan to do


  I'm sorry  it sucks when things you expect to go well end up not going so great.


----------



## jenise (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know---I was screaming at the TV----"The children are watching---set an example for the children"!:lmao: [/COLOR]


 Yes!!! Hahaha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm sorry  it sucks when things you expect to go well end up not going so great.


  it went awful for me. I really hate sports and that's all they do there.
  He  told me it was a congrats party for his aunt (she got a co op) but it ended up being a superbowl party fml. I wanted to throw myself out the window.
  I had a horrible headache and everyone was so loud, talking about things I don't understand and just screaming across the room, and I was sitting there like @[email protected] ... I had homework to do, I am dieting (and they only had bad food, and I was starving), they didn't bring out the food until like 730pm, I was famished by then, would have eaten anything. And then he asked me at the end of the night what was wrong.. girl.... oh also, they have cats, I'm allergic.. try to not cry or touch ur eyes all night with a headache and dying of hunger... best night ever.. :/


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's so annoying, I wonder if they will adjust.. but I am hesitant to ask since I did use a coupon of 25% off...   omg Antigua is my favorite place after Atitlan, if u ever go back, go to Atitlan. Truly the most breath taking place I have ever been to! I am from the capital, I lived like 20 mins away from Guatemala City, small town called San Jose Pinula. Antigua is like 2 hours from there.   Oh I totally get this. Sometimes I am talking to a person in Spanish and they assume I don't speak English, but then I bust my English out and people are like ... gurl whattt.. XD Definitivamente platicaremos en Espanol en IMATS  Que alegre!      He like... speaks but it's not real words. But it sounds like words... but they make no sense... idk what goes on in his brain haha...   Perfecto!! Cuando quieras!   yassssss it's beautiful on u!!!


  I used the 25% coupon too lol I always use it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> it went awful for me. I really hate sports and that's all they do there.
> He  told me it was a congrats party for his aunt (she got a co op) but it ended up being a superbowl party fml. I wanted to throw myself out the window.
> I had a horrible headache and everyone was so loud, talking about things I don't understand and just screaming across the room, and I was sitting there like @[email protected] ... I had homework to do, I am dieting (and they only had bad food, and I was starving), they didn't bring out the food until like 730pm, I was famished by then, would have eaten anything. And then he asked me at the end of the night what was wrong.. girl.... oh also, they have cats, I'm allergic.. try to not cry or touch ur eyes all night with a headache and dying of hunger... best night ever.. :/


  Ugh that's awful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Tonight didn't go so great. It was okay at first, but Rob kept pushing me away. He told me as I was leaving that he was pissed about some things and that's why, but he should have told me earlier, before I started getting upset.  I drank more than I should considering I have work in the morning, but I'm not drunk. I'm hoping I don't feel it too bad tomorrow morning. Sipping some apple juice and gonna try to get down a bottle of water before I go to sleep.


I'm sorry CQ. I hope your day is better and brighter tomorrow :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's so funny! omg hahaha.. Michael (my bf) does some crazy stuff too.. once he woke up and screamed "THEY ARE COMING, CLOSE THE WINDOWS, THEY ARE COMING FOR US" and then went back to sleep.. needless to say I was awake terrified the rest of the night lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> it went awful for me. I really hate sports and that's all they do there.
> He  told me it was a congrats party for his aunt (she got a co op) but it ended up being a superbowl party fml. I wanted to throw myself out the window.
> I had a horrible headache and everyone was so loud, talking about things I don't understand and just screaming across the room, and I was sitting there like @[email protected] ... I had homework to do, I am dieting (and they only had bad food, and I was starving), they didn't bring out the food until like 730pm, I was famished by then, would have eaten anything. And then he asked me at the end of the night what was wrong.. girl.... oh also, they have cats, I'm allergic.. try to not cry or touch ur eyes all night with a headache and dying of hunger... best night ever.. :/


    Oh I feel so bad for you!!!  I would have felt the exact same way!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Tonight didn't go so great. It was okay at first, but Rob kept pushing me away. He told me as I was leaving that he was pissed about some things and that's why, but he should have told me earlier, before I started getting upset.
> 
> I drank more than I should considering I have work in the morning, but I'm not drunk. I'm hoping I don't feel it too bad tomorrow morning. Sipping some apple juice and gonna try to get down a bottle of water before I go to sleep.






Awwww CQ.  I sure hope things are better after a good nights sleep.  Good plan to hydrate yourself.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

Good Morning! Have a super/awesome/fun monday


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning! Have a super/awesome/fun monday


 Good morning D!! Guess who can't make it to work :sigh: snowed under and it's still on!! ️️️️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning D!! Guess who can't make it to work :sigh: snowed under and it's still on!! ️️️️


Wow! Still going and building up? But it is good for building a snowman later or snowmen lol Please stay warm and safe!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know---I was screaming at the TV----"The children are watching---set an example for the children"!:lmao: [/COLOR]


I thought I was watching a hockey game for a second! :haha:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning! Have a super/awesome/fun monday


  Dolly. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dolly. Enjoy your day.


 you too Vande!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning D!! Guess who can't make it to work :sigh: snowed under and it's still on!! ️️️️


 Stay safe V!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Stay safe V!


  You too C!!

  PS: Bioderma is up on Beautylish now!!! Got the 500ml one!!! Anyone else picking it up???


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You too C!!  PS: Bioderma is up on Beautylish now!!! Got the 500ml one!!! Anyone else picking it up???


 me V  lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> me V  lol!


 Yay!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You too C!!  PS: Bioderma is up on Beautylish now!!! Got the 500ml one!!! Anyone else picking it up???


 I always buy them on eBay they do have a US reseller. I use the pink capped both the lait and the water.  miaderma from Chicago that's the seller I always buy from. The 250ml is $10 free shipping


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got the 500 ml and the charlotte tilbury eyeliner in Barbarella Brown and got 1oo.00 with and 50.00 purchase since it's by 1st time ordering from them


 I picked up a CT blush for the same reason


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I picked up a CT blush for the same reason


  yay! which one? I didn't know they carried CT and I place an order on CT.com for one of the beach sticks - moon beach, confessions and stoned rose l/s earlier this morning.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> yay! which one? I didn't know they carried CT and I place an order on CT.com for one of the beach sticks - moon beach, confessions and stoned rose l/s earlier this morning.


  Love Glow!!! I was so tempted to get the beach stick too!! Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Love Glow!!! I was so tempted to get the beach stick too!! Let me know how you like it!!


  I have 2 CT blushes but haven't tried to out yet since I've order so many blushes in January.  I have Love is a Drug and I don't remember the other LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll let you know about the beach stick.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I have 2 CT blushes but haven't tried to out yet since I've order so many blushes in January.  I have Love is a Drug and *I don't remember the other* LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ecstacy LMAO


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ecstacy LMAO :haha:


 LOL!  Thanks for letting me know what I've bought!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I have 2 CT blushes but haven't tried to out yet since *I've order so many blushes in January.*  I have *Love is a Drug* and I don't remember the other LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Apparently _*blush*_ is a drug for you WD



I hope you love them all.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> LOL! Thanks for letting me know what I've bought!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> LOL! Thanks for letting me know what I've bought!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Dolly and Everyone!!!!!
> 
> Have a safe & happy snow day Vee!!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Meddy! You too!!
  Of course!! Never enough blushes


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I feel so bad for you!!!  I would have felt the exact same way!!!!


  My brother told me to calm down lol.. I guess he's right.. 
  I do live with my BF so I can't really hold on to a grudge for too long anyway haha...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon guys!

  I got sent home early and we had a delayed opening.. so I only worked for like 2 hours today lol...

  More time to do homework yay! I hope all of u have a great day


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I hope u are feeling better today!
> 
> 
> My brother told me to calm down lol.. I guess he's right..
> I do live with my BF so I can't really hold on to a grudge for too long anyway haha...


    Yes...get it out of your system, shake it off and move on!  It sounds like that's exactly what you've done.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning/afternoon guys!
> 
> I got sent home early and we had a delayed opening.. so I only worked for like 2 hours today lol...
> 
> More time to do homework yay! I hope all of u have a great day


  Good Afternoon VK!! I never even made it work lol!! It was impossible to take my car out. The roads are yet to be cleared!!

  I am organizing my stash today and leaving out ones i dont use anymore. Its going to my sis, friend or the CB!! I usually do it every few months and I honestly never keep anything i dont use anymore or dont make the rotation! Everything goes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning/afternoon guys!
> 
> I got sent home early and we had a delayed opening.. so I only worked for like 2 hours today lol...
> 
> More time to do homework yay! I hope all of u have a great day


 Oh that's great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You get to make up for time lost while you were at the Super Bowl party!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes...get it out of your system, shake it off and move on!  It sounds like that's exactly what you've done.


  Yea... we were planning a cruise this morning so we aren't fighting. I was just pissed off... Not so much at him, just the situation kinda sucked. I was just mad he told me to next time be more "involved"... dude... u just ignored me all night wth.. so I just told him to next time INCLUDE me... -.-


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good Afternoon VK!! I never even made it work lol!! It was impossible to take my car out. The roads are yet to be cleared!!
> 
> I am *organizing my stash *today and leaving out ones i dont use anymore. Its going to my sis, friend or the CB!! I usually do it every few months and I honestly never keep anything i dont use anymore or dont make the rotation! Everything goes!!


  That's a good way to do it Vee.  I need to do it more often!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  right? hahaha... stupid super bowl party >.<


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> OMG my car was buried in ice, it wasn't snow anymore lol! took hours to get out and then I had to come back home lol...
> 
> Oh nice! I organized a bit yesterday morning, I need to keep going. It's so hard to give up some stuff tho... :/
> 
> ...


  I knoww but unused makeup gives me anxiety LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always rotate my makeup and if there is something I dont use, its because i really dont care for it- so it goes.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I knoww but unused makeup gives me anxiety LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  but my treasures lol... 

  I definitely want to check out ur thread tho, when u have it up lmk 

  I have to update mine, it's been forever o-o.... I should have tons of things to add... my anxiety takes over me and doesn't let me cut ties with my treasures... but they gotta go. I have way too much makeup and not enough face :/


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> but my treasures lol...
> 
> I definitely want to check out ur thread tho, when u have it up lmk
> 
> I have to update mine, it's been forever o-o.... I should have tons of things to add... my anxiety takes over me and doesn't let me cut ties with my treasures... but they gotta go. I have way too much makeup and not enough face :/


  haha I know but for some reason it makes me feel better! Sure!! Though I am not CB'ing anything but one of the naked palettes. There isnt a ton of stuff this time round (yaay)!  I sometimes pass it on to my Sis or my friend if they like anyting or the "get rid of pile" if its used a lot!!


----------



## jenise (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> but my treasures lol...   I definitely want to check out ur thread tho, when u have it up lmk   I have to update mine, it's been forever o-o.... I should have tons of things to add... my anxiety takes over me and doesn't let me cut ties with my treasures... but they gotta go. I have way too much makeup and not enough face :/


 I'm the exact same way. I hate giving up my makeup! Even If I know I won't use it. I'm the same way with like everything tho, such a horrible habit!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello Dolly and Everyone!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Have a safe & happy snow day Vee!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I know right?  I have when they fight yet, I can't imagine the tension and pressure in a game like that.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Is Moon Beach the one described as rose gold ???  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!  Like I need another blush![/COLOR]hboy:      [COLOR=0000FF] Apparently _*blush*_ is a drug for you WD[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you love them all.[/COLOR]:frenz:


  I love blushes Meddy! It is like a drug! Yes ~ Moon Beach is the rose gold one![@]IHughes[/@] has a review on 2 of the beach sticks on her YT channel.  I'll try to post the link


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL!! I wanted to ask you how you like the blush. I was cofused between that and Love glow!!


  V~  I'll use it on Wednesday and let you know!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V~ I'll use it on Wednesday and let you know!


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Hiya Buddy!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!!


Hi V! How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Eff it, I'm gonna get those Toledo reds! #damnredaddiction #don'tjudgeme #ihaveissues


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Eff it, I'm gonna get those Toledo reds! #damnredaddiction #don'tjudgeme #ihaveissues








 Do it Buddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Eff it, I'm gonna get those Toledo reds! #damnredaddiction #don'tjudgeme #ihaveissues


:nanas: yyyyaaaaayyyy


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi V! How are you?


  I am good! Its snowing Sooooo hard now!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Do it Buddy!! oke:


Just wish ebates was more than 3% lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am good! Its snowing Sooooo hard now!!!! hboy:


Poor you having to deal with all that snow.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :nanas: yyyyaaaaayyyy


I'm kinda torn on whether or not to get all 3 or just choose one. Maybe I should just hit the store after work on Thursday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda torn on whether or not to get all 3 or just choose one. Maybe I should just hit the store after work on Thursday.


At least one. Hmm you could just pop by on Thursday


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least one. Hmm you could just pop by on Thursday


It's so weird, I used to go to the Dillard's counter every Thursday after work and now if I go it'll be the first time I've gone since end of October or beginning of  November. Like a week after whenever Heirloom Mix came out. :shock:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha I know but for some reason it makes me feel better! Sure!! Though I am not CB'ing anything but one of the naked palettes. There isnt a ton of stuff this time round (yaay)!  I sometimes pass it on to my Sis or my friend if they like anyting or the "get rid of pile" if its used a lot!!
> 
> Gotcha! okay. Most of my stuff I give to my mom, although she doesn't know how to use them hahaha.. but she lets me play with her face sometimes
> The rest goes into my kit, I don't do a lot of makeup on the side anymore but it's useful sometimes.
> ...


  isn't it terrible lol... I'm a collector xD ....ish...


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Eff it, I'm gonna get those Toledo reds! #damnredaddiction #don'tjudgeme #ihaveissues


  That did not take long loool. 
  I think you should go in store and try 'em if you're off. Although I don't think the other reds are selling out too soon. At least that way you'll feel like you made an informed decision. Maybe take some of your fave reds to compare.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> That did not take long loool.  I think you should go in store and try 'em if you're off. Although I don't think the other reds are selling out too soon. At least that way you'll feel like you made an informed decision. Maybe take some of your fave reds to compare.


I know, I'm so lame. :haha:  I have the hardest time skipping red lipsticks, it's a sickness.  Lol. I might do that, I get off at 2 and my work isn't too far from the mall and with how they seem to still be hanging around online ,I'm not thinking it'll be too hard to catch them in store.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

V, did you get BBQ yet?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's so weird, I used to go to the Dillard's counter every Thursday after work and now if *WHEN* I go it'll be the first time I've gone since end of October or beginning of November. Like a week after whenever Heirloom Mix came out.


  that is a really long time to be away from MAC lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> that is a really long time to be away from MAC lol


Yeah and I only went by because I was already at the mall (Sephora) and popped in to get foundation. It's also when I grabbed that damn Salon Rouge.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah and I only went by because I was already at the mall (Sephora) and popped in to get foundation. It's also when I grabbed that damn Salon Rouge.


I remember that day. Salon Rouge is pretty..did you end up selling it?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember that day. Salon Rouge is pretty..did you end up selling it?


No one wanted it! :lol: I think I've worn it one other time since then. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No one wanted it! :lol: I think I've worn it one other time since then. Lol


:lol: you should wear it more.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: you should wear it more.


I just never reach for it,it's pretty but not a favorite of mine. I don't know why I have such a beef towards that lippy. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just never reach for it,it's pretty but not a favorite of mine. I don't know why I have such a beef towards that lippy. Lol


:lol: probably because you didn't intend to buy it..and it made its way into your bag :haha:


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.
Mine was really nice!
I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right after getting them I went to MAC and got the new VG - to treat myself (fun fact: atm they aren't allowed to sell it here. The official release date is set for February 12th. The lady working at MAC might not have known about that - I didn't either.). 
Afterwards I went shopping with a friend of mine and we got to another MAC store, that was where a guy who is working there told me that they aren't allowed to sell it yet.
  That's so ridiculous since you can already buy it online here...


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> V, did you get BBQ yet?


 Says Tomm buddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.  Mine was really nice!  I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy ompom:   Right after getting them I went to MAC and got the new VG - to treat myself (fun fact: atm they aren't allowed to sell it here. The official release date is set for February 12th. The lady working at MAC might not have known about that - I didn't either.).   Afterwards I went shopping with a friend of mine and we got to another MAC store, that was where a guy who is working there told me that they aren't allowed to sell it yet. That's so ridiculous since you can already buy it online here... hboy:


Congratulations on passing! Go wild and treat yourself! I'm glad you bought the new VG...Enjoy ompom:


----------



## mel33t (Feb 2, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.  Mine was really nice!  I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy ompom:   Right after getting them I went to MAC and got the new VG - to treat myself (fun fact: atm they aren't allowed to sell it here. The official release date is set for February 12th. The lady working at MAC might not have known about that - I didn't either.).   Afterwards I went shopping with a friend of mine and we got to another MAC store, that was where a guy who is working there told me that they aren't allowed to sell it yet. That's so ridiculous since you can already buy it online here... hboy:


  Congrats girl!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.  Mine was really nice!  I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy ompom:   Right after getting them I went to MAC and got the new VG - to treat myself (fun fact: atm they aren't allowed to sell it here. The official release date is set for February 12th. The lady working at MAC might not have known about that - I didn't either.).   Afterwards I went shopping with a friend of mine and we got to another MAC store, that was where a guy who is working there told me that they aren't allowed to sell it yet. That's so ridiculous since you can already buy it online here... hboy:


Yay! Congrats on passing your exams! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.  Mine was really nice!  I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy ompom:   Right after getting them I went to MAC and got the new VG - to treat myself (fun fact: atm they aren't allowed to sell it here. The official release date is set for February 12th. The lady working at MAC might not have known about that - I didn't either.).   Afterwards I went shopping with a friend of mine and we got to another MAC store, that was where a guy who is working there told me that they aren't allowed to sell it yet. That's so ridiculous since you can already buy it online here... hboy:


 Awesome!! Congrats!! And that lippie looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Says Tomm buddy!!


Can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome!! Congrats!! And that lippie looks amazing on you!!!


  Awww, thanks V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ...and thank you, ladies


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Eff it, I'm gonna get those Toledo reds! #damnredaddiction #don'tjudgeme #ihaveissues


 Get Victoriana! I know it will look great on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Get Victoriana! I know it will look great on you!


I really like that one and Tenor Voice!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 2, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey guys! I hope you're having a nice day so far.
> Mine was really nice!
> I got the results of my exam from last week and I passed it - I am so happy
> 
> ...


  Congrats!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Changed my mind. I'm no longer lemming Toledo reds! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Changed my mind. I'm no longer lemming Toledo reds! :haha:


What are you after now? :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Changed my mind. I'm no longer lemming Toledo reds!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Changed my mind. I'm no longer lemming Toledo reds! :haha:


 Kinky is a pretty one too!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Kinky is a pretty one too!


I have Kinky and have worn it twice since I got it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are you after now? :haha:


Not too much,just the same items I've wanted for awhile that I'm wanting to splurge on when I get my income tax.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not too much,just the same items I've wanted for awhile that I'm wanting to splurge on when I get my income tax.


  That will be a better splurge...some fancy items?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That will be a better splurge...some fancy items?


Yeah, mainly some guerlain items and I'm thinking of finally getting a clarisonic.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, mainly some guerlain items and I'm thinking of finally getting a clarisonic.


 Go get clarisonic! It has done wonders for my skin!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Go get clarisonic! It has done wonders for my skin!


I just put a Mia 2 in my Sephora cart.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just put a Mia 2 in my Sephora cart.


 I got my Mia 2 for 2 yrs now. I'm thinking of giving this to my mom and get the Mia 3


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got my Mia 2 for 2 yrs now. I'm thinking of giving this to my mom and get the Mia 3


I thought about the 3,but I figured I'd be fine with the 2, plus since the 2 is cheaper, that means more lippies! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, mainly some guerlain items and I'm thinking of finally getting a clarisonic.


You are so fancy retty:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so fancy retty:


Figure if I'm gonna buy, might as well make it the good stuff!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> OMG my car was buried in ice, it wasn't snow anymore lol! took hours to get out and then I had to come back home lol...
> 
> Oh nice! I organized a bit yesterday morning, I need to keep going. It's so hard to give up some stuff tho... :/
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Figure if I'm gonna buy, might as well make it the good stuff!


  That's smart shopping.  You work hard for your money----you should buy well!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just put a Mia 2 in my Sephora cart.


  If you're gonna get it from Sephora, remember their Spring 15% off sale is usually first week of April so it may be worth it to wait and get 15% off.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> If you're gonna get it from Sephora, remember their Spring 15% off sale is usually first week of April so it may be worth it to wait and get 15% off.


Good idea,thanks!  Is that usually open to everyone?  I'm only a lowly BI.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]  Good move Naomi!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   That would be nice 'C'[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Works just as well---more lippies, more lippies!!![/COLOR]:cheer: :cheer:     [COLOR=0000FF]That's smart shopping.  You work hard for your money----you should buy well!!![/COLOR]


*cough* Grenade Rouge G in cart *cough*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Figure if I'm gonna buy, might as well make it the good stuff!


I fully agree! :frenz: and it is very well deserved.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 2, 2015)

Who's going to IMATS NY?


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good idea,thanks! Is that usually open to everyone? I'm only a lowly BI.


  Yup! It's for all beauty insiders.


----------



## Shars (Feb 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Who's going to IMATS NY?


  I'm going! As well as @v0ltagekid @mel33t and some others.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Who's going to IMATS NY?


  I'm going on Sunday !!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Who's going to IMATS NY?


  I've decided that I'm going. Are you?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm going! As well as @v0ltagekid  @mel33t  and some others.


  I would love to see you guys. I will be there Sat and Sun or is one day enough?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've decided that I'm going. Are you?


 Unfortunately, I won't be able too. Share your experience with us!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able too. Share your experience with us!


  I will indeed. This will be my first time. I plan to attend the one in NYC. I have a ton of Marriott rewards and points on Southwest. I should put them to good use.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm going on Sunday !!


  Hey Mel. Why did you elect to go on Sunday as opposed to Saturday? I was going to go on Saturday. Can you do and see everything in one day?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

:kiss:





Dolly Snow said:


> I fully agree! :frenz: and it is very well deserved.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! It's for all beauty insiders.


:yaay:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Who's going to IMATS NY?


  I'm going! are u too?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm going! As well as @v0ltagekid @mel33t and some others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mel and I are only going on Sunday.
  Come Sunday!
  I think one day should be enough... I guess it depends how much u wanna shop haha


----------



## jenise (Feb 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey Mel. Why did you elect to go on Sunday as opposed to Saturday? I was going to go on Saturday. Can you do and see everything in one day?


 Did you already get your ticket?? Since Saturday is sold out!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hey Mel. Why did you elect to go on Sunday as opposed to Saturday? I was going to go on Saturday. Can you do and see everything in one day?


  I work on Saturdays during tax season so I couldn't go. I went Sunday two years ago and it was a lot of fun. Some things were sold out so if you want to buy certain things Saturday might be your best bet. But I still felt that Sunday was well worth it. It's not that big and one day is definitely enough.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would love to see you guys. I will be there Sat and Sun or is one day enough?


  Yay!!! For sure we have to meet up. One of my friends and I are going both Saturday and Sunday. Our other friend couldn't get a Saturday ticket so she's just going Sunday. We want to use Saturday to get the stuff we wanted and Sunday to browse more casually and explore brands we wouldn't otherwise get a chance to touch locally.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I will indeed. This will be my first time. I plan to attend the one in NYC. I have a ton of Marriott rewards and points on Southwest. I should put them to good use.


 That's such a sweet deal. Let us know if LC riot gets launched on IMATS first.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss her!


  Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .I'm doing okay I've just been super busy with day to day stuff you know how it is . I will try not to be a stranger and pop in every once in a while


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 3, 2015)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so happy to see you here again!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 3, 2015)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well:grouphug:  .I'm doing okay I've just been super busy with day to day stuff you know how it is . I will try not to be a stranger and pop in every once in a while


  Brows!  Nice to hear from you!  Glad you're well!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well:grouphug:  .I'm doing okay I've just been super busy with day to day stuff you know how it is . I will try not to be a stranger and pop in every once in a while


Brows! :hug: So good to see you!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone watch Marvel's Agent Carter? Every time I do I drool over Peggy Carter's lipstick colours,they're always so beautifully.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 3, 2015)

It came! It came! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You know how the Anastasia pans are magnetics these are not they just pop out and are held in place by plastic


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good idea,thanks! Is that usually open to everyone? I'm only a lowly BI.


  Oh and always check Ebates AND MrRebates---I've found that more often than not, MrRebates offers a higher percent cash back than Ebates.  Sometimes they're the same
  but a measly 2% extra can mean the difference between covering state taxes or not-----it's sweet when you get free shipping _and_ state tax covered.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh and always check Ebates AND MrRebates---I've found that more often than not, MrRebates offers a higher percent cash back than Ebates.  Sometimes they're the same
> but a measly 2% extra can mean the difference between covering state taxes or not-----it's sweet when you get free shipping _and_ state tax covered.


  Mr. Rebates definitely offers a higher percentage cash back most of the time. During the Sephora VIB Sale, it was 10% on Mr. Rebates and 8% on Ebates. It was like a double sale lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Mr. Rebates definitely offers a higher percentage cash back most of the time. During the Sephora VIB Sale, it was 10% on Mr. Rebates and 8% on Ebates. It was like a double sale lol.


   Yes---and I've just started to remember to check both---always!!  The banner from Ebates is a nice reminder and if you don't want it there you can hit the 'x' box to collapse it.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes---and I've just started to remember to check both---always!!  The banner from Ebates is a nice reminder and if you don't want it there you can hit the 'x' box to collapse it.


  Me too! I have the Ebates banner, which can be super annoying but I'd rather have the reminder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! I have* the Ebates banner, which can be super annoying but I'd rather have the reminder.*


   I love having it as a reminder!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well:grouphug:  .I'm doing okay I've just been super busy with day to day stuff you know how it is . I will try not to be a stranger and pop in every once in a while


:hug: brows!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey ladies! Does anyone have a favorite day cream for dry skin with a decent SPF?  It's so hard to find anything above 15.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh and always check Ebates AND MrRebates---I've found that more often than not, MrRebates offers a higher percent cash back than Ebates.  Sometimes they're the same[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  but a measly 2% extra can mean the difference between covering state taxes or not-----it's sweet when you get free shipping _and_ state tax covered.[/COLOR]


Thanks for the tip!  I always forget about Mr Rebates!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Trying to decide what lippy to wear to work is :headbang:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Trying to decide what lippy to wear to work is


  When in doubt, Glam!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Aww!!! You Girls are so sweet I miss all of you as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi Brows!!  I've missed your fierce avi!!!   So nice to see you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Trying to decide what lippy to wear to work is


  Oh the struggle!  You look good in everything!!!  What's the problem?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about pink or  red---It's 
   Feb--the romance month!!!  Just kidding!  I have those days too, especially now doing the year-long lipstick 
   challenge!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> When in doubt, Glam!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys guys guys!! Are any of you book nerds? (Like me  )  Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Glam it is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glam it is!


Gorgeous


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glam it is!


  Beautiful!!


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Guys guys guys!! Are any of you book nerds? (Like me  )  Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


 Omg really!!!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glam it is!


 Beautiful buddy!! :heart2:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Guys guys guys!! Are any of you book nerds? (Like me  )  Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


That's so so awesome! ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous





mel33t said:


> Beautiful!!





PinayGator said:


> I was shocked when I saw people posting this on FB! I can't wait!    :eyelove:





Vineetha said:


> Beautiful buddy!! :heart2:


Thanks ladies!


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  You look amazing!

@rocksteadybaby glad to see you're back


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> You look amazing!    @rocksteadybaby  glad to see you're back


Thank you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I always forget about Mr Rebates!


 Mr rebates is very addicting! Lol.   





NaomiH said:


> Glam it is!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 3, 2015)

The highlight shades in the nyx palette are gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Mel and I are only going on Sunday.
> Come Sunday!
> I think one day should be enough... I guess it depends how much u wanna shop haha
> I think I will go on Sunday then.
> ...


  Wow. You look absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go lady. I love this red lipstick on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Beautiful Naomi!!!!!  



 I absolutely love you in red!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


    It should be---why not get a bit of cash back!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Guys guys guys!! Are any of you book nerds? (Like me  )  Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


  Yes yes yes!  I'm so excited too!  To Kill a Mockingbird is my favorite book ever.  We named our first dog- Scout and our son Jeremy and call him Jem and now our new dog is named Harper


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glam it is!


 Naomi - you look amazing!  Your skin is flawless!  What are you wearing besides Glam.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Guys guys guys!! Are any of you book nerds? (Like me  )  Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


 No way! To kill a mockingbird is one of my favourite books. I can't believe I didn't know about this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


    I heard that on the news today.  That's just awesome!  I can't wait.  Apparently she wrote this next one BEFORE  To Kill a Mocking Bird, which was the ONLY book that 
   she ever had published, some 55 years ago!!!  She's 88 years young!!!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I heard that on the news today.  That's just awesome!  I can't wait.  Apparently she wrote this next one BEFORE  To Kill a Mocking Bird, which was the ONLY book that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   she ever had published,[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] some 55 years ago!!!  She's 88 years young!!![/COLOR]     :shock:


 Is there any news when it will be released?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Is there any news when it will be released?


    This summer!!!



It'll be a great read in my hammock!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This summer!!![/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]It'll be a great read in my hammock!!!![/COLOR]


 Agreed Meddy! I can't wait for summer and be in our hammock. My mom will be in the states soon. We are so excited to see her and stay with us. She's concerned on watching her Filipino soaps. Lol. There are a lot of free streaming websites she can use.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a strong feeling riot will be launched at IMATS ny. Ladies, pretty please grab me riot if this isn't too much to ask


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Mr rebates is very addicting! Lol.





Vandekamp said:


> I think I will go on Sunday then.   Wow. You look absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go lady. I love this red lipstick on you.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful Naomi!!!!!  [/COLOR]retty: [COLOR=0000FF]I absolutely love you in red!!!!![/COLOR]


Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi - you look amazing!  Your skin is flawless!  What are you wearing besides Glam.


Thanks WD!  I'm also wearing burgundy liner in the inner corners of my lips and RiRi Woo liner all over my lips (burgundy on top of rrw) with Glam over that, mac studio fix foundation over urban decay complexion primer potion, the Guerlain holiday balls all over, sea me hear me blush and Rio msf as cheek highlight, on my eyes it's urban decay naked on the lid and brow with buck in the crease and I lined with mac black ivy fluid line. I think that's it.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I have a strong feeling riot will be launched at IMATS ny. Ladies, pretty please grab me riot if this isn't too much to ask


  If it does and it's there on Sunday - I will grab it for you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...Just remind me


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks WD!  I'm also wearing burgundy liner in the inner corners of my lips and RiRi Woo liner all over my lips (burgundy on top of rrw) with Glam over that, mac studio fix foundation over urban decay complexion primer potion, the Guerlain holiday balls all over, sea me hear me blush and Rio msf as cheek highlight, on my eyes it's urban decay naked on the lid and brow with buck in the crease and I lined with mac black ivy fluid line. I think that's it.


  Thanks Naomi! You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Harper Lee is releasing another novel that's supposed to be about Scout twenty years later. I'm so excited!! That's seriously the best news I've heard all year!!


  How neat! I guess I need to reread TKAM soon.


@NaomiH, that is your red for sure! Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Naomi! You look absolutely beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How neat! I guess I need to reread TKAM soon.   @NaomiH , that is your red for sure! Beautiful!


Thank you CQ!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> If it does and it's there on Sunday - I will grab it for you ! eace:    ...Just remind me:haha:


 Yay! Thanks Mel! I think this riot fiasco in production on IG is just to build up the hype.  because some people already got press samples. They just can't produce 10 lipsticks and that's it. Right?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Thanks Mel! I think this riot fiasco in production on IG is just to build up the hype.  because some people already got press samples. They just can't produce 10 lipsticks and that's it. Right?


  You know LimeCrime.. they always love the hype


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Agreed Meddy! I can't wait for summer and be in our hammock. My mom will be in the states soon. We are so excited to see her and stay with us. She's concerned on watching her Filipino soaps. Lol. There are a lot of free streaming websites she can use.


   I hope the weather is better this summer and conducive to many. many hammock days.
 Oh I hope it will be good for you both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I relate to her loss, and your's.  I'm glad she'll be able to access her soaps.  Having familiar things---even soaps is important.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *How neat! I guess I need to reread TKAM soon.*
> 
> 
> @NaomiH, that is your red for sure! Beautiful!


  Was thinking of rereading it too CQ!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks WD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I knew it had to balls causing that amazing glow---you just look so, so pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

How is everyone's week going so far?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's week going so far?


  Not great. Just one of those weeks where nothing goes right.  I think I'll just treat myself to my first Chanel lipstick to put me in better spirits. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Not great. Just one of those weeks where nothing goes right.  I think I'll just treat myself to my first Chanel lipstick to put me in better spirits. Lol


A lipstick is a great way to better your spirits.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A lipstick is a great way to better your spirits.


  Haha, always. How is your week going?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha, always. How is your week going?


One of those meh kinda weeks so far. But I hope it gets better. Which Chanel lipstick are you eyeing?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> One of those meh kinda weeks so far. But I hope it gets better. Which Chanel lipstick are you eyeing?


  Aww, I hope it gets better for ya, too. I THINK I've settled on Enigmatique.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, I hope it gets better for ya, too. I THINK I've settled on Enigmatique.


Thank you. Oooh that is a pretty one. Really great pick for your first!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you. Oooh that is a pretty one. Really great pick for your first!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'll just treat myself to my first Chanel lipstick to put me in better spirits. Lol


   I hope things get better Mandy!!!    
   Good plan!  Which one are you thinking of getting?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I knew it had to balls causing that amazing glow---you just look so, so prett[/COLOR]y!


 You're too kind Meddy. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone's week going so far?


So far so good! Just did my first closing shift and bonded slightly with a coworker after discovering that we both have a love of thinking up new curse words and are both equally full of sarcasm. Got $104 in tips when they got given out and I'm having a good hair day.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Not great. Just one of those weeks where nothing goes right.  I think I'll just treat myself to my first Chanel lipstick to put me in better spirits. Lol


Hope your week gets better Mandy. :hug:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope things get better [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Mandy[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]!!!    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Good plan!  Which one are you thinking of getting?[/COLOR]


  I decided on Enigmatique


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hope your week gets better Mandy. :hug:


  Thanks, Naomi!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, I hope it gets better for ya, too. I THINK I've settled on Enigmatique.


   I just saw this---disregard my question!  That's a nice red!!!  It will look great on you.  I just ordered one of the new reformulated Rouge Coco in Arthur, also red.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So far so good! Just did my first closing shift and bonded slightly with a coworker after discovering that we both have a love of thinking up new curse words and are both equally full of sarcasm. Got $104 in tips when they got given out and I'm having a good hair day.


Awesome day Naomi!  I hope you have a million more of these days!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You're too kind Meddy.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome day Naomi!  I hope you have a million more of these days!


That'd be nice! I think I'm going to ask for a few more closing shifts,I think I like it better than all the early ass shifts I've been doing


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So far so good! Just did my first closing shift and bonded slightly with a coworker after discovering that we both have a love of thinking up new curse words and are both equally full of sarcasm. Got $104 in tips when they got given out and I'm having a good hair day.


    I'm glad it's going well for you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and nothing beats a good hair day and pretty red lips!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad it's going well for you!!!  :cheer: Oh, and nothing beats a good hair day and pretty red lips!!!!![/COLOR]


Except maybe if Tom Hiddleston had come in to sweep me off my feet and take me off on a romantical Euro vacation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I just saw this---disregard my question!  That's a nice red!!!  It will look great on you.  I just ordered one of the new reformulated Rouge Coco in Arthur, also red.[/COLOR]


  Arthur looks beautiful! I'm kind of interested in Etienne.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That'd be nice! I think I'm going to ask for a few more closing shifts,I think I like it better than all the early ass shifts I've been doing


You sound happier on the closing shift lol not that you don't always sound happy but you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You sound happier on the closing shift lol not that you don't always sound happy but you know what I mean :lol:


It was nice not getting up at like 4:30am. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was nice not getting up at like 4:30am. Lol


Lol I know...it made a world of difference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Arthur looks beautiful! I'm kind of interested in *Etienne*.


   Arthur arrives on Friday. 



 Etienne is on my list along with Julia, Gabrielle & Erik.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was nice not getting up at like 4:30am. Lol


  I used to get up at that ungodly hour to go running.  Now 7 AM is early for me----I was up at 7 today, looked out my bedroom window and gasped at the sunrise----and 
   then I grabbed my iPad & snapped this pic.  I decided I miss some nice things when I sleep in, but I'm always up so late---like now!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I used to get up at that ungodly hour to go running.  Now 7 AM is early for me----I was up at 7 today, looked out my bedroom window and gasped at the sunrise----and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   then I grabbed my iPad & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]snapped this pic.  I decided I miss some nice things when I sleep in, but I'm always up so late---like now![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


So pretty! I tried sleeping in yesterday since I had a late shift and woke up at 6am. :haha: I got home close to 11 last night,went to bed around 1 and for some reason woke up at 5.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

I just realized that I can't find my Ronnie Red, Daddy's Little Girl lippies or my UD Mrs Mia Wallace pencil! I'm pretty sure RR & DLG were not in the stash of stuff I gave my sister about a month ago,but I can't think of what else would of happened to them. Seems odd I'd ditch those though, especially RR. The pencil is driving me nuts since I just used it like 2 days ago, where the crap did it go?


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I used to get up at that ungodly hour to go running.  Now 7 AM is early for me----I was up at 7 today, looked out my bedroom window and gasped at the sunrise----and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   then I grabbed my iPad & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]snapped this pic.  I decided I miss some nice things when I sleep in, but I'm always up so late---like now![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


   Morning Meddy!  That's so beautiful! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Happy hump day everyone!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy hump day everyone!!


Happy Wednesday, WD! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think I'll just treat myself to my first Chanel lipstick to put me in better spirits. Lol


  I thought about getting one as well! I just can't decide which I want! I may have to go to Nordies (30 minute drive, ugh) and swatch.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ecstacy LMAO :haha:


  Hi V-  I wore CT Ecstacy today and I love it! It's very pigmented.  I did a quick swatch because I was rushing this morning.  These are light swatches.  The right is the outer rim of the blush and on the left is the pop color.  It has a nice sheen - on me it's a light peach.  It blends beautifully!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here it is on my cheeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And btw- the other CT blush is Love Glow not Love is Drug.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Wednesday, WD! Hope you have a great day!


  Hey there Naomi ~  I hope you have awesome day!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey there Naomi ~  I hope you have awesome day!


Thanks! I'm planning on laying around and catching up on a few shows.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V-  I wore CT Ecstacy today and I love it! It's very pigmented.  I did a quick swatch because I was rushing this morning.  These are light swatches.  The right is the outer rim of the blush and on the left is the pop color.  It has a nice sheen - on me it's a light peach.  It blends beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey WD, why you so purty?   I'm going to have to look into that blush!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 4, 2015)

and good morning ladies.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone's meh week turns around.   WD that blush looks gorgeous on you! Aren't they fantastic?! I bought the sculpt and glow palette... I love it. I'm officially obsessed with CT. My wallet is thrilled. :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey WD, why you so purty?   I'm going to have to look into that blush![/quote/]  Awww thanks Naomi!  You're so nice!   Yes check out the CT line once you get those fancy lipsticks you've been eyeing


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning, ladies! I'm so sick of this snow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you're all dealing with it okay if your part of the country got it!  How's everyone's day going so far?

@walkingdead Did you end up grabbing Soft & Gentle?


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone's meh week turns around.   WD that blush looks gorgeous on you! Aren't they fantastic?! I bought the sculpt and glow palette... I love it. I'm officially obsessed with CT. My wallet is thrilled. :haha:


  Thank you Mel~ I'm obsessed with CT too!  I just ordered 2 lippies and a beach stick the other day.  I have to cool it with the shopping and enjoy the goodies.    Have a good Wed!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Have a good Wed!








 What's a beach stick?  It sounds like something I need.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm so sick of this snow! :rants:   I hope you're all dealing with it okay if your part of the country got it!  How's everyone's day going so far?  @walkingdead  Did you end up grabbing Soft & Gentle?


  Hey Anaphora-- I'm sick of snow and these freezing temps... I did order soft & gentle with my oxblood l/s from Macys to meet the min for free shipping. LOL.. Can't wait to try it -- it look soo good on you!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Anaphora-- I'm sick of snow and these freezing temps... I did order soft & gentle with my oxblood l/s from Macys to meet the min for free shipping. LOL.. Can't wait to try it -- it look soo good on you!


  Aww, thanks! I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning, ladies! Wishing you all a nice day


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> :blink:  What's a beach stick?  It sounds like something I need.


 Yes you need it!  They're kinda like the multiple from NARs.  You can use them as a bronzer, blush and for the lips.  Check it out!  http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/beach-stick-las-salinas.html


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> and good morning ladies.


Good morning Vande!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone's meh week turns around.   WD that blush looks gorgeous on you! Aren't they fantastic?! I bought the sculpt and glow palette... I love it. I'm officially obsessed with CT. My wallet is thrilled. :haha:


Good morning Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm so sick of this snow! :rants:   I hope you're all dealing with it okay if your part of the country got it!  How's everyone's day going so far?  @walkingdead  Did you end up grabbing Soft & Gentle?


Good morning!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning everyone!!! I hope ur day/rest of the week goes great!

  I had the roughest day in school yesterday, gosh I am like out of practice commuting. Coming back home during rush hour was horrible haha.. I hope next week it's better. I much prefer going on Saturdays :/ 

  I need some shop-inspiration haha.. I feel like buying something new!
  What's everyone eyeing this morning?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I hope ur day/rest of the week goes great!  I had the roughest day in school yesterday, gosh I am like out of practice commuting. Coming back home during rush hour was horrible haha.. I hope next week it's better. I much prefer going on Saturdays :/   I need some shop-inspiration haha.. I feel like buying something new! What's everyone eyeing this morning?


Morning VK! Commuting sure can take a lot out of you at times that's for sure! Right now I'm wanting another Mrs Mia Wallace lip pencil because mine has vanished.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I hope ur day/rest of the week goes great!
> 
> I had the roughest day in school yesterday, gosh I am like out of practice commuting. Coming back home during rush hour was horrible haha.. I hope next week it's better. I much prefer going on Saturdays :/
> 
> ...








 Good morning!

  MAC Global Glow.  I need it.  Or something super similar if that even exists.  Any suggestions?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Ugh! Of course now I can't find the Mrs Mia Wallace pencil anywhere online besides ebay. It seems to of disappeared off Sephora since I saw it there 2 days ago.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2015)

Did anyone take advantage of the Bioderma presale on Beautylish?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Did anyone take advantage of the Bioderma presale on Beautylish?


  I thought about it, but I guess I don't really understand the hype over Bioderma.  Isn't it just makeup remover?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I thought about it, but I guess I don't really understand the hype over Bioderma.  Isn't it just makeup remover?


  If it's anything like the Embroylisse one I used to use I think I can explain why. It's gentle and removes some of the toughest makeup easily. The other thing I can think of that's similar is Koh Gen Do spa water. I like anything that will get off my eye makeup without stinging my eyes. I missed an opportunity to get some when I was in Paris. I'll let you know more when my order gets here.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V-  I wore CT Ecstacy today and I love it! It's very pigmented.  I did a quick swatch because I was rushing this morning.  These are light swatches.  The right is the outer rim of the blush and on the left is the pop color.  It has a nice sheen - on me it's a light peach.  It blends beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!! WD You look beautiful and I love that shade!! Love glow is the one I got too but looks like I need ecstasy too ! I love love the bronze and glow from the line!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morninggg


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I used to get up at that ungodly hour to go running.  Now 7 AM is early for me----I was up at 7 today, looked out my bedroom window and gasped at the sunrise----and
> then I grabbed my iPad & snapped this pic.  I decided I miss some nice things when I sleep in, but I'm always up so late---like now!


  That is super pretty. Definitely worth missing a bit of sleep to see!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If it's anything like the Embroylisse one I used to use I think I can explain why. It's gentle and removes some of the toughest makeup easily. The other thing I can think of that's similar is Koh Gen Do spa water. I like anything that will get off my eye makeup without stinging my eyes. I missed an opportunity to get some when I was in Paris. I'll let you know more when my order gets here.


  I look forward to hearing your thoughts!

  I just got the big pack of MAC wipes and have been pretty happy with those so far.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning!
> 
> MAC Global Glow.  I need it.  Or something super similar if that even exists.  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


  morning!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

I think I've made my co-worker into a make-up addict.  I have her MJ makeup for her birthday last Friday.  She wore all this past weekend and she went on a shopping binge at Sephora!  Today she wore all the MJ stuff and she looks awesome.  She said she was up till 12am watching YouTube videos b/c of me!!LOL--- just doing my part


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! WD You look beautiful and I love that shade!! Love glow is the one I got too but looks like I need ecstasy too ! I love love the bronze and glow from the line!!


  Thank you V!  I want that bronze and glow too and Honey Hepburn!!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning!! Commuting sucks! xD glad my job is 5 minutes from my house...
> Awwww I wonder where our treasures go when they disappear.. For the life of me I can't find my last RiRi Woo lippie :/ and my Sephora name tag. They disappeared the same day haha..
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish there was a version of MSF like Global Glow but ever so slightly lighter.  I sometimes feel like it can be too dark on my face (N18).


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


  haha YAY!! I got the tarteist liner! Will probably get it today or tomm!! did you try yours yet???


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


  Well done WD! lol


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha YAY!! I got the tarteist liner! Will probably get it today or tomm!! did you try yours yet???


  I got it yesterday but I was rushing this morning and didn't have time to use it.  I'll get up earlier tomorrow and try


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well done WD! lol


  I knew you guys would be proud!!! LOL!! I'll turn all the ladies in my office I to addicts one by one!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I'll turn all the ladies in my office I to addicts one by one!!!


  LOL


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I'll turn all the ladies in my office I to addicts one by one!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wish there was a version of MSF like Global Glow but ever so slightly lighter.  I sometimes feel like it can be too dark on my face (N18).


  Anaphora -  how about Cheeky Bronze-  I have both and find it a bit lighter than GG.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Anaphora - how about Cheeky Bronze- I have both and find it a bit lighter than GG.


  I haven't tried that one! I'll check it out next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morninggg


Good morning Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Buddy!


  So who did you kiss with the velevtine / test the velvetine???


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So who did you kiss with the velevtine / test the velvetine???:lmao:


My friend Zach,nothing all romantic like,just a friendly one. :lol: He's keeping me amused while I wait for my car to get done.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> He's keeping me amused while I wait for my car to get done.








 So Velvetines arent kiss proof huh buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  So Velvetines arent kiss proof huh buddy!!


Nope! Not even straw proof! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty comfy to wear though and my lips don't feel like a sand trap, so that's a plus!


----------



## jenise (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I think I've made my co-worker into a make-up addict.  I have her MJ makeup for her birthday last Friday.  She wore all this past weekend and she went on a shopping binge at Sephora!  Today she wore all the MJ stuff and she looks awesome.  She said she was up till 12am watching YouTube videos b/c of me!!LOL--- just doing my part


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty comfy to wear though and my lips don't feel like a sand trap, so that's a plus!


  Yes!! I only have the cashmere one and I like how it isnt tacky or thick on the lips too Buddy!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hahah yes! I did the same thing for my best friend!!


 Yay! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I only have the cashmere one and I like how it isnt tacky or thick on the lips too Buddy!!!


Just looked in the mirror and noticed wear in the center of my bottom lip. I've only had it on like 2 hours.  Have any tips?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Buddy, my hubby is on the cover again!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just looked in the mirror and noticed wear in the center of my bottom lip. I've only had it on like 2 hours.  Have any tips?


 Ah Boo !! I use spice liner underneath after prep +prime and i get good wear out of it unless I eat something oily!! So my be a liner!?


----------



## jenise (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just looked in the mirror and noticed wear in the center of my bottom lip. I've only had it on like 2 hours.  Have any tips?


 Are you talking about wicked?? The formula of mine sucks compared to all of my other velvetines!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey Buddy, my hubby is on the cover again!


 :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Are you talking about wicked?? The formula of mine sucks compared to all of my other velvetines!


Yeah, wicked.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

I gue





Vineetha said:


> Ah Boo !! I use spice liner underneath after prep +prime and i get good wear out of it unless I eat something oily!! So my be a liner!?


I'll try it next time with a liner!


----------



## jenise (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, wicked.


 It does the same thing to me  mine goes on pretty uneven at first too. Wonder if I got a dud lol utopia, pansy, and cashmere apply and last like a dream tho!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey Buddy, my hubby is on the cover again!


  Love the short lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey Buddy, my hubby is on the cover again!


 Hot!!!! Can't wait for the mid season premier


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V-  I wore CT Ecstacy today and I love it! It's very pigmented.  I did a quick swatch because I was rushing this morning.  These are light swatches.  The right is the outer rim of the blush and on the left is the pop color.  It has a nice sheen - on me it's a light peach.  It blends beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Love the short lol





charismafulltv said:


> Hot!!!! Can't wait for the mid season premier


I saw it in my IG feed and scared poor Zach with my lust filled squeal. :lol: I can't wait either C!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone used the LUXIE brushes?
  I am getting one in my ipsy this month, and I had never heard of them before.
  Wondering if it's a good one @[email protected]  it looks like a full sized blush brush too


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Has anyone used the LUXIE brushes?
> I am getting one in my ipsy this month, and I had never heard of them before.
> Wondering if it's a good one @[email protected]  it looks like a full sized blush brush too


  I was just about to post the same question here. I've been seeing them on IG a lot lately. I checked their website and they don't look very high quality imo.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I was just about to post the same question here. I've been seeing them on IG a lot lately. I checked their website and they don't look very high quality imo.


  I checked their website, they look fine to me. I hope it's a good brush lol! 
  I love it when they send tools, I was never lucky enough to receive one.  not until this bag, wooot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So pretty! I tried sleeping in yesterday since I had a late shift and woke up at 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh your clock is all turned around----one of the down sides of shift work.  You need time to adjust.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

I am so annoyed with UPs right now!! For the past two days my packages have been saying out for delivery and then changes to some emergency delay!! It has not snowed in like 3 days and I am impatient!!!!!!!! :rant:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Debating.  Should I give Melt another try & get Dark Room?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am so annoyed with UPs right now!! For the past two days my packages have been saying out for delivery and then changes to some emergency delay!! It has not snowed in like 3 days and I am impatient!!!!!!!! :rant:


Those S.O.Bs better deliver your stuff! I'm sorry Buddy.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh your clock is all turned around----one of the down sides of shift work.  You need time to adjust.[/COLOR]:hug:


Work at 6:30 am tomorrow!  :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Those S.O.Bs better deliver your stuff! I'm sorry Buddy.


 I hate that how it says out for delivery till the end of the day!! They miss one day and you did think they will prioritize the missed area next day!!  :whip: And packages keep getting added to the delay lol hboy:


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I hate that how it says out for delivery till the end of the day!! They miss one day and you did think they will prioritize the missed area next day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Could you tell them to hold them at a depot and then pick them all up yourself?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I hope ur day/rest of the week goes great!
> 
> I had the roughest day in school yesterday, gosh I am like out of practice commuting. Coming back home during rush hour was horrible haha.. I hope next week it's better. I much prefer going on Saturdays :/
> 
> ...






Ahoy VK.  I hope your commute gets better.   You're my kinda girl when it comes to shopping.  I just ordered 3 Givenchy e/s quads.  They're new from the line and are pretty amazing.  I also got 4 Armani Eye Tints that are down right awesome and an Armani Lip Maestro and a new Chanel Rouge Coco in Arthur, a real pretty red.  I regretted ordering Arthur because of an old boyfriend of the same name so I'll be calling it 440 instead!!  I'm waiting for TF and Chanel to release their next collections, so in the mean time I'll be ordering a Burberry e/s quad & 2 CT e/s quads.  I hope you're inspired now!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am so annoyed with UPs right now!! For the past two days my packages have been saying out for delivery and then changes to some emergency delay!! It has not snowed in like 3 days and I am impatient!!!!!!!!


   That really sucks!  



Do you have multiple packages coming?  They delayed me once and then delivered them all at once but if that's the case they should just say so.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Work at 6:30 am tomorrow!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I saw it in my IG feed and scared poor Zach with my lust filled squeal. :lol: I can't wait either C!


  Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>







​Yay another convert!!!  Good job WD!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I'll turn all the ladies in my office I to addicts one by one!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I went through this same thing with my eyelash curler---couldn't find it for a month and just found it this weekend.  I hope your goods surface too----esp your UDMMW pencil!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Right back at ya WD[/COLOR]:frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]   What's your favorite lipstick color?  Or you could go for a pink or red since next weekend is Valentine's Day[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I haven't met a Chanel lipstick that I didn't like, and I love their matte formula.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] So, so pretty!!  I've been enjoying a few CT items.  There are tow E/S palettes that I'm eyeing and will probably get soon.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I knew you were my kindred spirit for a reason.  I think I lay around my my husband and daughter say I'm up every 5 minutes doing something----they lie:haha: [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]I've have that for too Mel---it's great!  I also have the Wonder Glow primer but I can't wear it on my bare face---it breaks me out but if I wear it _over_ my foundation it's amazing.  I'm glad you can[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   wear it either way---otherwise I'd be out of some bucks.  The Feline Flick eyeliner is pretty nice too.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] You have very right to be!  I had to climb over a snow bank to get to a parking meter.  So over it too but they're forecasting more for tomorrow & the weekendhboy: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Which Beach Stick did you order?  They're getting REALLY good reviews.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it![/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy VK.  I hope your commute gets better.   You're my kinda girl when it comes to shopping.  I just ordered 3 Givenchy e/s quads.  They're new from the line and are pretty amazing.  I also got 4 Armani Eye Tints that are down right awesome and an Armani Lip Maestro and a new Chanel Rouge Coco in Arthur, a real pretty red.  I regretted ordering Arthur because of an old boyfriend of the same name so I'll be calling it 440 instead!!  I'm waiting for TF and Chanel to release their next collections, so in the mean time I'll be ordering a Burberry e/s quad & 2 CT e/s quads.  I hope you're inspired now!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> :shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh your clock is all turned around----one of the down sides of shift work.  You need time to adjust.[/COLOR]:hug:


Work at 6:30 am tomorrow!  :lol: Thanks Meddy! Still haven't found the pencil,but I'm going to keep hope alive! I actually ended up dropping my car off to get an oil change, alignment and new tires and was grateful a friend of mine popped by and picked me up so I wouldn't have to sit at Firestone and wait. Had a few rather heated Mario Kart races,picked up the car,bought a cute Isaac Mizrahi  case for my phone, and am now washing my linens. *whew*


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Cannot wait!!!!


I can't wait for the spinoff show either. I hope it's just as good,though it's going to be real hard to top what they have going with TWD.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Debating.  Should I give Melt another try & get Dark Room?


The formula on DR is great! Way better than before.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That really sucks!  [/COLOR] hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]Do you have multiple packages coming?  They delayed me once and then [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]delivered them all at once but if that's the case they should just say so.[/COLOR]


 This is the first time I am having so much delay with ups! It's supposed to snow Tomm so what now they are not gonna deliver Tomm either!! :headbang: I just had one yest, today I have 2 but if it's Tomm then I will have 4 !! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The formula on DR is great! Way better than before.


Hmmm...I might try it. I'm kinda eyeing Guerlain's Gladys right now though so it might lose the fight. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Could you tell them to hold them at a depot and then pick them all up yourself?


 I thought I will wait one more day and see!! Sometimes it's possible and they hold but often the sender insist on signature/address delivery so ... I will give them a call and see if it's no show Tomm as well!! :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm...I might try it. I'm kinda eyeing Guerlain's Gladys right now though so it might lose the fight. :lol:


:haha:


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I thought I will wait one more day and see!! Sometimes it's possible and they hold but often the sender insist on signature/address delivery so ... I will give them a call and see if it's no show Tomm as well!!


  Ah okay! Well fingers crossed you get them all tomorrow! It sucks when you're anxiously waiting for something and you don't know when it's going to arrive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait either C!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yeah: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay for good friends!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]What a bummer!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Lipstick with a better formula????? [/COLOR]  :hot:  [COLOR=0000FF]Hubba hubba[/COLOR]     :lmao:


 I'm stopping by my local news stand tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is the first time I am having so much delay with ups! It's supposed to snow Tomm so what now they are not gonna deliver Tomm either!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd be annoyed too!  We NEED our packages.  I have one coming from Sephora tomorrow---my Givenchy Tentation and we're expecting snow tomorrow too.  
   I canceled it because I forgot to use MrRebates, and then I reordered it. They were not too thrilled with me but I reminded them of how much $$$ I spend.  
   Today they sent me a 10 % off code so I guess I'll get the other Givenchy palette on my list.

   What are you expecting tomorrow?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm stopping by my local news stand tomorrow!






I don't blame you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I went through this same thing with my eyelash curler---couldn't find it for a month and just found it this weekend.  I hope your goods surface too----esp your UDMMW pencil!!!
> 
> Right back at ya WD
> 
> ...


  HIIIIII!!!!  How are u doing? 
  Tell me all about the Armani eye tints! I am so interested in that!!! Aww that's why I didn't want to get a few of the TF shades lol... some ex's  :/  I am definitely inspired hahaa.... @[email protected] Oh my poor wallet woooot!!!
  Thanks, my commute won't get better but it ends in May, I have to keep focused @[email protected] it's only 2 days a week so I have to be okay.

  My boyfriend just booked our cruise for June! I am SOOO excited! Bermuda here we come!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait for the spinoff show either. I hope it's just as good,though it's going to be real hard to top what they have going with TWD.[/quote/]  Have you watched z nation ~  I've watched the 1st episode... It's okay  they made a reference about Rick's group in it.    I can't for the spin off --I like the lead guy that's going to be in it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for the spinoff show either. I hope it's just as good,though it's going to be real hard to top what they have going with TWD.[/quote/]  Have you watched z nation ~  I've watched the 1st episode... It's okay  they made a reference about Rick's group in it.    I can't for the spin off --I like the lead guy that's going to be in it.
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> HIIIIII!!!!  How are u doing?  Tell me all about the Armani eye tints! I am so interested in that!!! Aww that's why I didn't want to get a few of the TF shades lol... some ex's  :/  I am definitely inspired hahaa.... @[email protected] Oh my poor wallet woooot!!! Thanks, my commute won't get better but it ends in May, I have to keep focused @[email protected] it's only 2 days a week so I have to be okay.  My boyfriend just booked our cruise for June! I am SOOO excited! Bermuda here we come!!!!


Awesome! I hope you have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> HIIIIII!!!!  How are u doing?  Tell me all about the Armani eye tints! I am so interested in that!!! Aww that's why I didn't want to get a few of the TF shades lol... some ex's  :/  I am definitely inspired hahaa.... @[email protected] Oh my poor wallet woooot!!! Thanks, my commute won't get better but it ends in May, I have to keep focused @[email protected] it's only 2 days a week so I have to be okay.  My boyfriend just booked our cruise for June! I am SOOO excited! Bermuda here we come!!!!


Have a great time this summer on your cruise!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did watch Z Nation and I liked it,but it doesn't hold a candle to TWD. It's not bad,but I wouldn't go out of my way to recommend it. I must of missed the bit about Rick's group. :/


  It was really ridiculous with the zombie baby but I like DJ Qualls


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It was really ridiculous with the zombie baby but I like DJ Qualls


Yeah, they could of done with out that and I was kinda sad they killed that guy off because I like that actor. DJ Qualls is great.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm...I might try it. I'm kinda eyeing Guerlain's Gladys right now though so it might lose the fight.


   Don't fight it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy it!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Right back at ya WD[/COLOR]:frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Which Beach Stick did you order?  They're getting REALLY good reviews.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it![/COLOR]


  Thanks Meddy! I ordered Moon Beach CT beach stick.  I haven't received yet!  I'll let u know how I like it.  I'm super excited for it!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful :eyelove:


  Thanks Dolly!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, they could of done with out that and I was kinda sad they killed that guy off because I like that actor. DJ Qualls is great.


  I was sad too-  that guy as great character -- he went back and saved that guy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did watch Z Nation and I liked it,but it doesn't hold a candle to TWD. It's not bad,but I wouldn't go out of my way to recommend it. I must of missed the bit about Rick's group. :/





walkingdead said:


> It was really ridiculous with the zombie baby but I like DJ Qualls





NaomiH said:


> Yeah, they could of done with out that and I was kinda sad they killed that guy off because I like that actor. DJ Qualls is great.


I heard that show was supposed to be less than WD...so I watched it (one episode) and what a load of BS. That show sucked so hard...I watched to prepare myself for WD lol I did like that one guys character...uh don't know his name but he played Mercutio in Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Yesss I got my boxes!!!!!! :yaay:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> HIIIIII!!!!  How are u doing?
> Tell me all about the Armani eye tints! I am so interested in that!!! Aww that's why I didn't want to get a few of the TF shades lol... some ex's  :/  I am definitely inspired hahaa.... @[email protected] Oh my poor wallet woooot!!!
> Thanks, my commute won't get better but it ends in May, I have to keep focused @[email protected] it's only 2 days a week so I have to be okay.
> 
> My boyfriend just booked our cruise for June! I am SOOO excited! Bermuda here we come!!!!






Hey VK.  I was just a bad girl---all of your talk about wanting to shop---so I shopped.  I just happened to get another Armani Eye Tint- # 2 Meniut, a gorgeous dark blue.  This will be my 5th one after declaring I'd only get two of them.  They look like a tube of lip gloss but they're fluid eye shadows that become solid on the eye, and boy are they gorgeous!  I want just one more!!  You would love them VK because you have great application skills.  I also got another Givenchy e/s quad and some skin care stuff.




​That's so awesome about your cruise.  What an amazing event to look forward to---that's so incredibly awesome!!!  Bermuda is one of my favorite places.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I heard that show was supposed to be less than WD...so I watched it (one episode) and what a load of BS. That show sucked so hard...I watched to prepare myself for WD lol I did like that one guys character...uh don't know his name but he played Mercutio in Romeo & Juliet.


That's the guy I was pissed they killed off so soon! It was definitely not great. Please don't think TWD is anything like that show. Z Nation is a huge steaming pile of poo compared to TWD. Hell, in TWD you will never even hear the word zombie. TWD has an amazing cast, writing, special effects and it just has a way of really connecting you with the characters. *sigh* I just love that show.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss I got my boxes!!!!!!






Yay!!!!!  All of them????


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss I got my boxes!!!!!! :yaay:


 YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Work at 6:30 am tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Way to go!!!  Talk about a productive day.  You did good!!!  I bathed my dog and now every time she trots by I get 
   a whiff of lavender



​I ran a couple of errands and it was so nice because it was a balmy 46 degrees & very sunny!  I was tempted
   to put the top down!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey VK.  I was just a bad girl---all of your talk about wanting to shop---so I shopped.  I just happened to get another Armani Eye Tint- # 2 Meniut, a gorgeous dark blue.  This will be my 5th one after declaring I'd only get two of them.  They look like a tube of lip gloss but they're fluid eye shadows that become solid on the eye, and boy are they gorgeous!  I want just one more!!  You would love them VK because you have great application skills.  I also got another Givenchy e/s quad and some skin care stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hahaha now it's my fault ? 
  That's interesting, they sound like the Josie Maran ones! Those kinda burned my eyes a bit lol... 

  Bermuda is my favorite place on earth, we went on a cruise there 2 years ago and have been wanting to go back  we are so excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Way to go!!!  Talk about a productive day.  You did good!!!  I bathed my dog and now every time she trots by I get[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   a whiff of lavender[/COLOR] :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]​I ran a couple of errands and it was so nice [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]because it was a balmy 46 [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]degrees & very sunny!  I was tempted[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   to put the top down!!![/COLOR]


Lil G-money needs a bath,I hope it gets warm enough to bathe him soon. He will NOT behave in the tub or else I'd do it indoors. Lok It was about 55 here today, I'm glad it's warmed up a bit for you.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I heard that show was supposed to be less than WD...so I watched it (one episode) and what a load of BS. That show sucked so hard...I watched to prepare myself for WD lol I did like that one guys character...uh don't know his name but he played Mercutio in Romeo & Juliet.


  Are you talking about the lead guy- the one in the thing you do?  I couldn't watch after the flying zombie baby!  LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Meddy! I ordered Moon Beach CT beach stick. I haven't received yet! I'll let u know how I like it. I'm super excited for it!


    I just love the name---it _*has*_ to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yesss I got my boxes!!!!!! :yaay:


  Yay!! What's in them?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Are you talking about the lead guy- the one in the thing you do?  I couldn't watch after the flying zombie baby!  LOL!


I watched the whole season (I have a thing about seeing even the worst shows/movies to the end. Lol)and it does get a bit better,but I wouldn't say it's worth going out of your way to finish it. I could of lived without ever clicking the play button. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

There were no more flying zombie babies. :lmao:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There were no more flying zombie babies. :lmao:


  LOL!  My husband is still watching it!  I'll watch for DJ Qualls


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No , 2 of them!! I got the rest of MAC Toledo and Dior Eye Revival Palette!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was about 55 here today, I'm glad it's warmed up a bit for you.


    Abby is so tiny---I put her in a basin like the ones used in hospitals inside of the sink and then rinse her in the shower, then blow-dry her.
   I can do it in thirty minutes or so.  Then I cut her nails, which I hate doing!!!!

  I could survive with your 55 degrees!  Our warmth won't last--the temp is already dropping and it's supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!! What's in them?


  Toledo Lipsticks and Dior Eye revival Illuminating neutral palette!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Toledo Lipsticks and Dior Eye revival Illuminating neutral palette!!!:heart2:


  Ooo niceeee!  Let me know how you like oxblood


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No , 2 of them!! I got the rest of MAC Toledo and Dior Eye Revival Palette!!!


   Which Dior palette is that?  I can't picture it and when I Google it several different palettes come up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There were no more flying zombie babies.


 I can;t watch that stuff when I'm home alone.  Hubs is away on business and it's just me and my 4 pound watchdog.  She couldn't even lick someone to death!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Abby is so tiny---I put her in a basin like the ones used in hospitals inside of the sink and then rinse her in the shower, then blow-dry her.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I can do it in thirty minutes or so.  Then I cut her nails, which I hate doing!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I could survive with your 55 degrees!  Our warmth won't last--the temp is already dropping and it's supposed to snow tomorrow[/COLOR]:crybaby:


I can fit him in the tub, but he gets upset in it for some reason. He also hates getting his nails clipped and puts up quite the fight when he sees the Clippers. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  My husband is still watching it!  I'll watch for DJ Qualls


He's the best part of the show.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Ooo niceeee! Let me know how you like oxblood


  Done!!! Did yu get any from the toledo collection WD???


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which Dior palette is that?  I can't picture it and when I Google it several different palettes come up.








 LOL i know you gt the answer to this one!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Done!!! Did yu get any from the toledo collection WD???


  Just oxblood V


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL i know you gt the answer to this one!!!






Yes I saw your fab pics!!!   You're so, so bad!  Did you get Tangerine Dreams too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can fit him in the tub, but he gets upset in it for some reason. *He also hates getting his nails clipped* and puts up quite the fight when he sees the Clippers. Lol


    Abby does too but she's so tiny that I stick her under one arm and go for it.  It's my least favorite thing on the planet to do---clipping her nails.  I hate it more than she does!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


So sorry to hear that,WD. My thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


 Definitely WD! My condolences to your family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman. I know she's up in heaven.


  Awwww WD---God love her!  I'm so very sorry for your loss!!!!  Praying for you & your family!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


WD my sweet friend, my condolences to your family! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time :hug:


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman. I know she's up in heaven.


  So sorry to hear that but oh to know a centenarian. What a lifetime! I hope you guys are able to dwell on the good times in the midst of your obvious grief


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


 So sorry for your loss WD!! My prayers are with you and your family!!


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman. I know she's up in heaven.


  I'm so sorry for your loss WD, sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone!  She lived a long happy life.  She was ready to go.  She was surrounded by her children who adored her.  They're in Florida but she's going to be buried in NJ with her husband. At 101 she remembered everything...never forgot every single grandchild and great grand child's birthday.  She has a younger sister who will be 100 in March.  ️you all!


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 4, 2015)

Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 




Thank you!! WD You look beautiful and I love that shade!! Love glow is the one I got too but looks like I need ecstasy too ! I love love the bronze and glow from the line!!

  Does the sculpt part of the Bronze and Glow palette show up on your skin V?  That's the only thing that was keeping me from ordering it, I was worried it was going to be a dud on NC42 me. I'm also debating picking up the Ibiza Beach Stick. I want to be bronze foreverrrrrrr.

  Also...





  I also have Ginuwine's Pony stuck in my head.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you everyone!  She lived a long happy life.  She was ready to go.  She was surrounded by her children who adored her.  They're in Florida but she's going to be buried in NJ with her husband. At 101 she remembered everything...never forgot every single grandchild and great grand child's birthday.  She has a younger sister who will be 100 in March.  ️you all!


 So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Vineetha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif    Thank you!! WD You look beautiful and I love that shade!! Love glow is the one I got too but looks like I need ecstasy too ! I love love the bronze and glow from the line!!
> Does the sculpt part of the Bronze and Glow palette show up on your skin V?  That's the only thing that was keeping me from ordering it, I was worried it was going to be a dud on NC42 me. I'm also debating picking up the Ibiza Beach Stick. I want to be bronze foreverrrrrrr.  Also...
> 
> I also have Ginuwine's Pony stuck in my head.


:yum:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you everyone!  She lived a long happy life.  She was ready to go.  She was surrounded by her children who adored her.  They're in Florida but she's going to be buried in NJ with her husband. At 101 she remembered everything...never forgot every single grandchild and great grand child's birthday.  She has a younger sister who will be 100 in March.  ️you all!


That is beautiful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


 So sorry for your loss WD! I'll say a prayer for her soul.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> So sorry for your loss WD! I'll say a prayer for her soul.


  Thank you C.





kaitlynxo said:


> So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family


  Thank you Kaitlyn  .





PinayGator said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss WD, sending prayers and hugs your way.


  Thank you PG  





Vineetha said:


> So sorry for your loss WD!! My prayers are with you and your family!!


  Thank you Vineetha   





Dolly Snow said:


> WD my sweet friend, my condolences to your family! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time :hug:


  Dolly! Thank you   





Shars said:


> So sorry to hear that but oh to know a centenarian. What a lifetime! I hope you guys are able to dwell on the good times in the midst of your obvious grief


  Shars - thank you    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwww WD---God love her!  I'm so very sorry for your loss!!!!  Praying for you & your family!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy.️


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Definitely WD! My condolences to your family.


 Thank you Sassy  





NaomiH said:


> So sorry to hear that,WD. My thoughts and prayers are with your family


  Thank you Naomi.️


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

[@]Vineetha[/@]  I got my beautylish order yesterday but only opened the box this morning ~ they packed it really cute!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 5, 2015)

WD, thinking of you and your family at this time. She sounds like she was a great person.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you everyone! She lived a long happy life. She was ready to go. She was surrounded by her children who adored her. They're in Florida but she's going to be buried in NJ with her husband. At 101 she remembered everything...never forgot every single grandchild and great grand child's birthday. She has a younger sister who will be 100 in March. ️you all!


  That's really lovely WD


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> *Thank you Meddy.*️


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 5, 2015)

@walkingdead I'll be thinking of your family.  It's great that she was totally lucid and able to be surrounded by family, but I know it's still really hard.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> @walkingdead  I'll be thinking of your family.  It's great that she was totally lucid and able to be surrounded by family, but I know it's still really hard.


  Anaphora thank you️


----------



## Melrose (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


 I'm so sorry for your loss WD. I'll be praying for your family ️


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss WD. I'll be praying for your family ️


  Thank you Melrose.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman. I know she's up in heaven.


  I'm so sorry for your loss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's an incredible age tho! wow! I can only hope I will live that long!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 5, 2015)

Any of you ladies tried Wayne goss makeup brushes? How are they different from hakuhodo?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies tried Wayne goss makeup brushes? How are they different from hakuhodo?


  I haven't tried them yet, I want to... 
  Beautylish will be at IMATS, I'm hoping I can touch the brushes lol


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss!   That's an incredible age tho! wow! I can only hope I will live that long!


  Thanks VK.  How's your mom?  Congrats on your cruise to Bermuda-  wish I was there now-- we're in for a deep freeze until next week.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks VK. How's your mom? Congrats on your cruise to Bermuda- wish I was there now-- we're in for a deep freeze until next week.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Vineetha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif    Thank you!! WD You look beautiful and I love that shade!! Love glow is the one I got too but looks like I need ecstasy too ! I love love the bronze and glow from the line!!
> Does the sculpt part of the Bronze and Glow palette show up on your skin V?  That's the only thing that was keeping me from ordering it, I was worried it was going to be a dud on NC42 me. I'm also debating picking up the Ibiza Beach Stick. I want to be bronze foreverrrrrrr.  Also...
> 
> I also have Ginuwine's Pony stuck in my head.


Can't wait!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait!


  yasss I hadn't seen the poster!
  I cannot wait either!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yasss I hadn't seen the poster! I cannot wait either!!!


Time to splurge on Imax tickets! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Vineetha[/@]  I got my beautylish order yesterday but only opened the box this morning ~ they packed it really cute!


 Yay!!! That packaging is so cute!! Mine is supposedly out for delivery !!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *She's still out of work :/ not doing so great, *thanks for asking tho!
> Can u believe she hasn't received any checks yet? is that normal? It makes me so angry. :/
> 
> I know, I saw it's supposed to snow Sunday, Monday and Tuesday  and it's snowing right now. I can't with this snow anymore.
> The cruise seems so far away right now haha.. 4 more months @[email protected]


  Oh no! I know the cold probably isn't helping either  

  I hope they get stuff sorted out soon so she won't have to worry or be stressed out about it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no! I know the cold probably isn't helping either
> 
> I hope they get stuff sorted out soon so she won't have to worry or be stressed out about it.


  Thank you! I hope it gets sorted out soon too :/ she hasn't even found a lawyer yet, I need to help  her find one but ugh.. so much pressure :/


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> She's still out of work :/ not doing so great, thanks for asking tho! Can u believe she hasn't received any checks yet? is that normal? It makes me so angry. :/  I know, I saw it's supposed to snow Sunday, Monday and Tuesday  and it's snowing right now. I can't with this snow anymore. The cruise seems so far away right now haha.. 4 more months @[email protected]


  What?  She still hasn't gotten paid?  Please call her adjuster!  That is not normal!!!!! That's crazy!!


----------



## jenise (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! That packaging is so cute!! Mine is supposedly out for delivery !!!


 Did you and WD get bioderma ?? If yes please let me know how it is !!! I wanna know if it lives up to the hype !!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> What? She still hasn't gotten paid? Please call her adjuster! That is not normal!!!!! That's crazy!!


  I had her call her adjuster last week, maybe Friday. And the adjuster was so clueless. She kept asking my mom details about what happened, so I told my mom to tell her to look at the paperwork. It got ridiculous, she just kept asking the same questions and not answering about the payment.
  It's almost two months at this point, no checks.

  Can I call for her? Am I allowed to do that? lmao
  She has trouble with English, not her first language, so I feel like sometimes she doesn't get her point across that well.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had her call her adjuster last week, maybe Friday. And the adjuster was so clueless. She kept asking my mom details about what happened, so I told my mom to tell her to look at the paperwork. It got ridiculous, she just kept asking the same questions and not answering about the payment. It's almost two months at this point, no checks.  Can I call for her? Am I allowed to do that? lmao She has trouble with English, not her first language, so I feel like sometimes she doesn't get her point across that well.


VK  -- you can definitely call for her.  If you don't get any answers ask to speak to the supervisor,  then have your mom call her job to tell them what's going on with the insurance company.  In my company we need to have the 1st check out within 2 weeks from when we get the claim in.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> VK -- you can definitely call for her. If you don't get any answers ask to speak to the supervisor, then have your mom call her job to tell them what's going on with the insurance company. In my company we need to have the 1st check out within 2 weeks from when we get the claim in.


  I'll call later today, that's so ridiculous. Thank you!

  I knew something was up, but like 2 months.. wth... seriously. 

  So frustrating and I have enough to worry about, I hate worrying about this too :/


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'll call later today, that's so ridiculous. Thank you!  I knew something was up, but like 2 months.. wth... seriously.   So frustrating and I have enough to worry about, I hate worrying about this too :/


  2 months without income!  It's outrageous!  People have rent, mortgages and bills to pay!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

jenise said:


> Did you and WD get bioderma ?? If yes please let me know how it is !!! I wanna know if it lives up to the hype !!!


  Jenise- yes we both ordered it.  I'll definitely let you know how I like it!


----------



## jenise (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise- yes we both ordered it.  I'll definitely let you know how I like it!


 Thanks!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> WD, thinking of you and your family at this time. She sounds like she was a great person.


  Thanks Mel!  She was!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you, I told her what u said, I feel like she is more encouraged now.
> She feels sometimes like she's not entitled to her own money, she drives me crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


  I want to know about bioderma too! That's something I wanted to get at IMATS


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> She's still out of work :/ not doing so great, thanks for asking tho!
> Can u believe she hasn't received any checks yet? is that normal? It makes me so angry. :/
> 
> I know, I saw it's supposed to snow Sunday, Monday and Tuesday  and it's snowing right now. I can't with this snow anymore.
> The cruise seems so far away right now haha.. 4 more months @[email protected]


 That's just awful VK.  Not even sick leave pay or short term disability pay!!! This doesn't sound right, unless it's Worker's Comp that's causing the delay.  
   I would be on the phone daily, but that's not even reasonable for someone fighting to get better and having to also fight to get paid.  That's way too much stress!  
   This really sucks!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! That packaging is so cute!! Mine is supposedly out for delivery !!!


  Yay!! Let me know how you like the CT blush.  Did you get anything else?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's just awful VK.  Not even sick leave pay of short term disability pay!!! This doesn't sound right, unless it's Worker's Comp that's causing the delay.
> I would be on the phone daily, but that's not even reasonable for someone fighting to get better and having to also fight to get paid.  That's way too much stress!
> This really sucks!


  Nothing!!! Her job is like "when are u coming back" which is effin ridiculous! it was their mistake, they piled the debris they had excavated at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45, so it crumbled on top of my mom, and buried half her body... are they serious... "when are you coming back to work?".... ugh! She already had an epidural in her spine, and can barely walk, she goes to PT and Chiro 3 times a week or MORE.. 

  When are you coming back to work.. hilarious...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Nothing!!! Her job is like "when are u coming back" which is effin ridiculous! it was their mistake, they piled the debris they had excavated at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45, so it crumbled on top of my mom, and buried half her body... are they serious... "when are you coming back to work?".... ugh! She already had an epidural in her spine, and can barely walk, she goes to PT and Chiro 3 times a week or MORE..
> 
> When are you coming back to work.. hilarious...


  Does she work for the state or a private company?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!! Let me know how you like the CT blush.  Did you get anything else?


 No just bioderma and love glow blush!!! 


jenise said:


> Did you and WD get bioderma ?? If yes please let me know how it is !!! I wanna know if it lives up to the hype !!!


 I will jenise!! :frenz:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea, I mean she's lucky she has me and my brother. But it's taking a toll on us, that's ridiculous!    Thank you, I told her what u said, I feel like she is more encouraged now. She feels sometimes like she's not entitled to her own money, she drives me crazy.    I want to know about bioderma too! That's something I wanted to get at IMATS


  She is entitled to that money.  She need to let her employer know what crappy service the insurance carrier is giving because they pay the insurance carrier for the service.  Please call for your mom because there are some people who will not give the extra time to those whose 1st language is not English!  Please let me know the outcome after you speak to the adjuster.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Please let me know the outcome after you speak to the adjuster.






Time to get tough!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]Time to get tough!!![/COLOR]


  The squeaky wheel gets the oil!!!  The people who retains an attorney for a paper cut will get a 10,000 settlement


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Time to get tough!!!
> For sure!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


 
  Lol! seriously? I would be so rich, I got so many when I was a paralegal haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

In happier news, my Toledo palette came today! I immediately applied some green shadow from the palette lol! It's so pretty I love it!
  Did anyone else pick up something from this collection? I only got the palette but I want more @[email protected] 
  Someone slap me haha..


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 5, 2015)

jenise said:


> Did you and WD get bioderma ?? If yes please let me know how it is !!! I wanna know if it lives up to the hype !!!


  It's amazing! I've been using it for a little over a year and I don't want to try anything else! It takes off absolutely everything for seconds, even waterproof makeup. I got so used to it and a few times I had to use something else because I didn't have it with me and it was so much more difficult to take off my makeup. Also it doesn't sting my eyes at all. I use the Sensibio one.


----------



## jenise (Feb 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's amazing! I've been using it for a little over a year and I don't want to try anything else! It takes off absolutely everything for seconds, even waterproof makeup. I got so used to it and a few times I had to use something else because I didn't have it with me and it was so much more difficult to take off my makeup. Also it doesn't sting my eyes at all. I use the Sensibio one.


 I'm sold! Haha luckily I get paid tomorrow!!! Can't wait to try it


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks VK.  How's your mom?  Congrats on your cruise to Bermuda-  wish I was there now-- we're in for a deep freeze until next week.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yas girl yassss!!!!   It's near my bday too wooooot!!!    Thank you! I hope it gets sorted out soon too :/ she hasn't even found a lawyer yet, I need to help  her find one but ugh.. so much pressure :/


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> In happier news, my Toledo palette came today! I immediately applied some green shadow from the palette lol! It's so pretty I love it! Did anyone else pick up something from this collection? I only got the palette but I want more @[email protected]  Someone slap me haha..


I haven't and I'm sure I'm skipping ,but I have to hit the counter after work for foundation so who knows if I'll stay strong. :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't and I'm sure I'm skipping ,but I have to hit the counter after work for foundation so who knows if I'll stay strong.


  stay strong! for the rest of us who can't haha!

  Does anyone else hate going to the Mac counters? They always look at me like I have three heads and they never want to help me :/
  I have mean people at my nearby counters :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 5, 2015)

jenise said:


> I'm sold! Haha luckily I get paid tomorrow!!! Can't wait to try it


  I hope you like it!




Has anyone used the Astalift foundation? I read some very good reviews but I can find it only online and it has only 6 shades.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> stay strong! for the rest of us who can't haha!  Does anyone else hate going to the Mac counters? They always look at me like I have three heads and they never want to help me :/ I have mean people at my nearby counters :/


  I don't really like the Union Square MAC girls, they're not nice.   My Nordstrom and the 23rd street and 5th MACs have the nicest people IMO.   I'm skipping this collection, nothing was calling to me. :sigh: I'm in a buying funk, I don't really want anything lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> stay strong! for the rest of us who can't haha!
> 
> Does anyone else hate going to the Mac counters? They always look at me like I have three heads and they never want to help me :/
> I have mean people at my nearby counters :/


  I like going to my nearest counter...mostly because the gals know me and my sister.
  Some other counters are filled with rude ass girls who want to judge.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm skipping this collection, nothing was calling to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I might have to check them out at that Nordstrom! Thank you!

  I'm not feeling much lately, I think I am mentally just preparing for IMATS 
  Are you excited? xD I am so excited!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I might have to check them out at that Nordstrom! Thank you!    I'm not feeling much lately, I think I am mentally just preparing for IMATS  Are you excited? xD I am so excited!


  Yes!!  :nanas:  I'm excited for 1) IMATS 2) color pop blushes and 3) House of Cards comes back this month!!!!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm excited for 1) IMATS 2) color pop blushes and 3) House of Cards comes back this month!!!!!!!


  I cannot wait for the blushes @[email protected]
  I couldn't get into House of Cards.. watched the first episode and was super confused :/


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

I failed guys.  I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yes!!  :nanas:  I'm excited for 1) IMATS 2) color pop blushes and 3) House of Cards comes back this month!!!!!!!


Can't wait for House of Cards!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> stay strong! for the rest of us who can't haha!  Does anyone else hate going to the Mac counters? They always look at me like I have three heads and they never want to help me :/ I have mean people at my nearby counters :/


I love the people at my local Dillard's counter and the Nordies ones are usually really nice too.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


  buddy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no foundation?? which ones!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> buddy!!! :haha:  and no foundation?? which ones!!!


I did grab foundation! I almost forgot it though. :haha: I grabbed Nightingale, Spice and Nightmoth liners and Opera and Victoriana lipsticks. I tried Tenor Voice and liked it but didn't grab it. I might go back for it. BBQ was basically just Lady Danger on me so I skipped that one.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I grabbed Nightingale, Spice and Nightmoth liners and Opera and Victoriana lipsticks. I tried Tenor Voice and liked it but didn't grab it. I might go back for it. BBQ was basically just Lady Danger on me so I skipped that one.








 yayy!!!! i have to check nightingale & ete !!! those reds are going to look amazing on you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:  yayy!!!! i have to check nightingale & ete !!! those reds are going to look amazing on you!! :cheer:


Just ordered Tenor Voice and got all excited when "Next" worked and I had $14 in my PayPal account so it only cost me $4.33. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just ordered Tenor Voice and got all excited when "Next" worked and I had $14 in my PayPal account so it only cost me $4.33.








#buyallthereds


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: #buyallthereds


Resistance is futile. :lol: I think we all knew I'd fail. Reds are my Kryponite,especially bright pinky and blue based reds.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I failed guys.  I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


  Lol  what did you get?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Lol  what did you get?


Opera, Victoriana, Spice liner, another Nightmoth liner and Nightingale liner. I also just ordered Tenor Voice online. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Why am I still wanting BBQ even though it looked pretty damn identical on me to Lady Danger? hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


  hahaha #sorrynotsorry 

  wacha get!?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> hahaha #sorrynotsorry   wacha get!?





NaomiH said:


> Opera, Victoriana, Spice liner, another Nightmoth liner and Nightingale liner. I also just ordered Tenor Voice online. :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

sorry just caught up  ! 
  I still need to get Spice! I always forget about that one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It's a private company that does consulting for government construction I believe.
> 
> She called her employer, and they were like "oh.. u are still out of work?" they gave her the run around, and I got home at this time. So she called a lawyer immediately. She's retaining them on Monday morning. She has to go to the city, which isn't fun, but that's where the construction accident happened. I gave my mom a lecture on leaving things for last minute because you aren't comfortable making phone calls, but this is ridiculous. Bills aren't gonna wait to get paid!  I think she finally realized they don't care about her, just when she can return to work. And that's probably not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


   I detest nuisance lawsuits but when there's an injustice, as in this case, it needs immediate remedy.


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, ladies! I am so scared of this collection (Toledo).
I get a feeling that I am gonna end up buying far too many things


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I grabbed Nightingale, Spice and Nightmoth liners and Opera and Victoriana lipsticks. I tried Tenor Voice and liked it but didn't grab it. I might go back for it. BBQ was basically just Lady Danger on me so I skipped that one.






Hey, yay Naomi-----yippee for haulage!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why am I still wanting BBQ even though it looked pretty damn identical on me to Lady Danger?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> #buyallthereds


  YES!  ​My Chanel Rouge Coco, Arthur 440 arrived today!!!



It's a purdy orange-red!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!  ​My Chanel Rouge Coco, Arthur 440 arrived today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a purdy orange-red!!!!








 Yippeeeeeeee


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YES!  ​My [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Chanel [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Rouge Coco, Arthur 440 [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]arrived today!!![/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]It's a purdy orange-red!!!![/COLOR]


Maybe I'll get that to calm my orange-red craving


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


No V! Take that whistling elsewhere dammit! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I failed guys.  I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


:nanas:    and  http://shirocosmetics.com/products/face/cheekbones/  a Benedict C cheek collection  http://shirocosmetics.com/products/battle-of-the-boy-bands/  boy band love lol


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No V! Take that whistling elsewhere dammit!











 ! I am kind of tempted by Barbecue Lipglass


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :nanas:    and  http://shirocosmetics.com/products/face/cheekbones/  a Benedict C cheek collection  http://shirocosmetics.com/products/battle-of-the-boy-bands/  boy band love lol


Those are pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> eace:  :lol:  ! I am kind of tempted by Barbecue Lipglass :loco:


Oh what a tangled web we weave. Lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why am I still wanting BBQ even though it looked pretty damn identical on me to Lady Danger?


  If you got Strange Journey from RHPS, you probably don't need BBQ.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  It's been a week since release, I'd say you did good lol.  If you got Strange Journey from RHPS, you probably don't need BBQ.


I do have that and Lady Danger! Thank you for your sensibility!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 5, 2015)

Sooooo I might have impulse bought two BaubleBar necklaces. :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No V! Take that whistling elsewhere dammit!


   Finally!!!  Someone stands up to that masterful very skillful enabler.  But don't you just love her anyway?  I do!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sooooo I might have impulse bought two BaubleBar necklaces.


  Sooooo I might have impulse bought 2 pairs of earrings, a cuff bracelet and a ring from S & D!




   We're impulse buying twins!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Go for it Naomi!!![/COLOR]:nods: :bigthumb:     [COLOR=0000FF] Finally!!!  Someone stands up to that masterful very skillful enabler.  But don't you just love her anyway?  I do!!![/COLOR]


I sure do! It's hard not to love V.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


  You're allowed!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for you babe!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're allowed!!!!  :happydance: Yay for you babe!!![/COLOR]


Reds Meddy! Reds! :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Go for it Naomi!!![/COLOR]:nods: :bigthumb:     [COLOR=0000FF] Finally!!!  Someone stands up to that masterful very skillful enabler.  But don't you just love her anyway?  I do!!![/COLOR]


 :lmao: Meddy!! :kiss:  :kissy:    





NaomiH said:


> I sure do! It's hard not to love V.


 :kiss:  love ya too buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: Meddy!! :kiss:  :kissy:  :kiss:  love ya too buddy!!


:hug: :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> love ya too buddy!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sooooo I might have impulse bought two BaubleBar necklaces.


  Which ones? I have been eyeing them! Got an email today for 25% off, did u get that?


  I am depoting!
  Has anyone depoted a bare minerals highlight before? This packaging won't budge D:
  Nevermind! all done!


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> boy band love lol


  I haven't made a Shiro order in awhile, but this is really tempting! I really want the CotM Blood of My Enemies, just because I want to tell people what I'm wearing on my lips!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I haven't made a Shiro order in awhile, but this is really tempting! I really want the CotM Blood of My Enemies, just because I want to tell people what I'm wearing on my lips!


I've never seen that one....link please.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I haven't made a Shiro order in awhile, but this is really tempting! I really want the CotM Blood of My Enemies, just because I want to tell people what I'm wearing on my lips!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


 
  I've never heard of this brand before!
  Can you guys tell me your favorite things? 

  It looks cool, mauve contour powder? whatttt


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've never seen that one....link please.


http://shirocosmetics.com/product/the-blood-of-my-enemies/


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, ladies! I am so scared of this collection (Toledo).  I get a feeling that I am gonna end up buying far too many things :sigh:


  Everything will look awesome on you!  





NaomiH said:


> Opera, Victoriana, Spice liner, another Nightmoth liner and Nightingale liner. I also just ordered Tenor Voice online. :lol:


  Nice haul!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Everything will look awesome on you! Nice haul!!!!  Enjoy!


:kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> http://shirocosmetics.com/product/the-blood-of-my-enemies/


Thank you kindly Naomi :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

When the hell did the price of the Rouge Gs go up $2?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Ladies! Ive missed you all. work has gotten in the way of my Specktra time. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! Ive missed you all. work has gotten in the way of my Specktra time. I hope everyone is well!


Howdy Sassy! :hug:


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> When the hell did the price of the Rouge Gs go up $2?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> When the hell did the price of the Rouge Gs go up $2?!?!?!?!?!


    Really?  I haven't bought one in a minute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Too busy waiting for Greta!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! Ive missed you all. work has gotten in the way of my Specktra time. I hope everyone is well!


   Hey Sassy!!!!  So nice to see you!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Sassy! :hug:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hey Sassy!!!!  So nice to see you!!![/COLOR]:hug:


  :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> :huh:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Really?  I haven't bought one in a minute:shock: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Too busy waiting for Greta!!![/COLOR]


Yeah! I was just looking on Nordies and they're $53 now! That must of changed in the last day or so because I just added Gladys to my cart like two days ago and it was still $51.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did grab foundation! I almost forgot it though. :haha: I grabbed Nightingale, Spice and Nightmoth liners and Opera and Victoriana lipsticks. I tried Tenor Voice and liked it but didn't grab it. I might go back for it. BBQ was basically just Lady Danger on me so I skipped that one.


 Awesome haul! I have been eyeing Victoriana... ugh!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Awesome haul! I have been eyeing Victoriana... ugh!


It's really pretty,but if I'm being totally honest, it isn't too different from other reds. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  this packaging makes me drool @[email protected]


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> this packaging makes me drool @[email protected]


It's very luxe and is heavy enough to double as a weapon. The mirror in the lid is really handy as well. You should buy one. oke: :haha:


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! I was just looking on Nordies and they're $53 now! That must of changed in the last day or so because I just added Gladys to my cart like two days ago and it was still $51.


  Sephora has them for $53 as well. The only shades on Sephora that are still $51 are Gala and Greta


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


That's pretty


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I've never heard of this brand before!
> Can you guys tell me your favorite things?
> 
> It looks cool, mauve contour powder? whatttt


  I love all of the Seven Kingdoms Collection and the Hobbit Collection, shout outs to Climbing Chaos, Maiden Queen and Lingered in Twilight. My favorite part of Shiro's catalog is the fact that you can order a customized gloss if the pigment you choose is lip safe. You can pick the flavor and opacity too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! I was just looking on Nordies and they're $53 now! That must of changed in the last day or so because I just added Gladys to my cart like two days ago and it was still $51.


    They were $51 when I looked at them on Sephora this week.  If they're going up in price they'd better add 
   Greta...and soon!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sephora has them for $53 as well. The only shades on Sephora that are still $51 are Gala and Greta


   The Rouge Gs are still showing as $51 as Sephora and Greta is NOT available at any rate---it's OOS. 
   Now on the face page it says $51-53.  No kidding.  Just as I was looking the price changed to $53!!!!!
   Greta is still OOS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

I wanted to pop on and tell you all...Have an amazing Friday and weekend!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I love all of the Seven Kingdoms Collection and the Hobbit Collection, shout outs to Climbing Chaos, Maiden Queen and Lingered in Twilight. My favorite part of Shiro's catalog is the fact that you can order a customized gloss if the pigment you choose is lip safe. You can pick the flavor and opacity too!


  Thanks for the info! that's pretty amazing O-o wow!

  I will definitely give them a chance, maybe I will order next week. That's super exciting! I love the Zelda theme, so cute!
  I also like that they let you buy sample, and smaller products, that's a great idea!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted to pop on and tell you all...Have an amazing Friday and weekend!


  Aww Dolly! U too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it. 

  I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.

  I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## BriaIzQueen (Feb 6, 2015)

Me too! I will definitely get the Cinderall collection from MAC and cannot wait to attend the PHAM Expo in LA coming in June


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.   I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.  I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


  Feel better crimson!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.   I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.  I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


I hope you feel better CQ


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you feel better CQ


  Hey Dolly!  Happy Friday!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.
> 
> I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.
> 
> I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


  I hate the flu 
  Sorry u are feeling under the weather, feel better soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted to pop on and tell you all...Have an amazing Friday and weekend!


    Right back at ya Dolly


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.
> 
> I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.
> 
> I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


 I  hope you feel better soon CQ


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Everything will look awesome on you!


  Aww, that's nice of you to say


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.
> 
> I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.
> 
> I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


  Get well soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

Got my NYX palette in the mail today, and they just emailed me a 10 dollar gift card?
  Did anyone else get one? I guess they felt bad that they lowered the price right after..


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my NYX palette in the mail today, and they just emailed me a 10 dollar gift card? Did anyone else get one? I guess they felt bad that they lowered the price right after..


  I just got one too! Idk what I'm gonna use it on since I just got a intense butter gloss and the HV lipsticks and the prismatic eye shadows which are my fave out of evrything I got


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

#TEAMBUYITALL----What I 've hauled this week.  




I hold Vee responsible for most of this madness.  She bullies encourages me into buying all the things!!!!



Urban Decay Anti-Aging Primer Potion, Boscia Exfoliating Gel Peel
Givenchy E/S palettes; Impertinece, Tentation, Caresse & Braise
Giorgio Armani Eye Tints 1, 2, 5, 6, and 10 & Lip Maestro,*Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)
Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Arthur* (Red) *440*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got my NYX palette in the mail today, and they just emailed me a 10 dollar gift card?
> Did anyone else get one? I guess they felt bad that they lowered the price right after..






 Awesome!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!


  Yea... but I would have preferred the 5 dollar refund lol... jerks.. 

  Did anyone get a response from them about the price change?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I should get some prismatic shadows.. but I'll wait till they have bogo lol
> 
> 
> yassss!!       THANKS
> ...






 Oh no---more to that story than I knew!!!  I don't blame you!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no---more to that story than I knew!!!  I don't blame you!!!


  I think it's messed up we bought it and then they lowered the price... seriously.. 
  I mean it's 5 bucks but still! 

  :/


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> #TEAMBUYITALL----What I 've hauled this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice hauling there!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sephora has them for $53 as well. The only shades on Sephora that are still $51 are Gala and Greta :nope:


Oh Greta. That's my unicorn lippy right there. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's pretty


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   They were $51 when I looked at them on Sephora this week.  If they're going up in price they'd better add[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Greta...and soon!!! [/COLOR] :nono:


I'm thinking Greta may of been discontinued or something,it's not even on Guerlain's site anymore I don't think and I couldn't even find it on UK sites.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted to pop on and tell you all...Have an amazing Friday and weekend!


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I up and got the flu yesterday  so I missed two days of work. Not cool. I'm feeling better now but I'm still weak. Rob caught it Wednesday and I haven't seen him since then  He was trying to keep me from getting it but that didn't work out. I'm thinking someone at the super bowl party had it and that's how me, Rob, and two of our friends ended up with it.   I ordered Toxic Tale a few days ago and I'm so not wowed. Granted I haven't tried it on because I didn't want to contaminate it but still. I'll wait until spring and see how I feel about it then.  I also got a 3.4 oz tester of Aquolina Pink Sugar. I can't wait for it to get here.


Aww...I hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]#TEAMBUYITALL----What I 've hauled this week.  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I hold Vee responsible for most of this madness.  She bullies encourages me into buying all the things!!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Anti-Aging Primer Potion, Boscia Exfoliating Gel Peel[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy E/S palettes; Impertinece, Tentation, Caresse & Braise[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Eye Tints 1, 2, 5, 6, and 10 & Lip Maestro,*Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Arthur* (Red) *440*[/COLOR]


:thud: :eyelove:


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

My nyx haul and the thing I am loving the most is the eye shadows.. Thinking about returning some stuff


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My nyx haul and the thing I am loving the most is the eye shadows.. Thinking about returning some stuff


 
  Aww what didn't work out?
  Swatch the shadowssss ?


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Aww what didn't work out? Swatch the shadowssss ?


  The intense butter gloss is a lot darker than I thought it would be the lipstick shades are a bit different than I've seen in swatches as well   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The top eye shadow it frostbite the bottom is girl talk


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Right back at ya Dolly[/COLOR]





walkingdead said:


> Hey Dolly!  Happy Friday!





v0ltagekid said:


> Aww Dolly! U too!





NaomiH said:


> :hug:


:grouphug:    





blondie929 said:


> My nyx haul and the thing I am loving the most is the eye shadows.. Thinking about returning some stuff





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]#TEAMBUYITALL----What I 've hauled this week.  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I hold Vee responsible for most of this madness.  She bullies encourages me into buying all the things!!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Anti-Aging Primer Potion, Boscia Exfoliating Gel Peel[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy E/S palettes; Impertinece, Tentation, Caresse & Braise[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Eye Tints 1, 2, 5, 6, and 10 & Lip Maestro,*Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Arthur* (Red) *440*[/COLOR]


Great Haul ladies! Enjoy


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

@Dolly Snow are you already picking your faves?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> @Dolly Snow  are you already picking your faves? :haha:


Lol yes..and it is taking me ages :lol: soooo many


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes. :shock:


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yes..and it is taking me ages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So true! I am glad I could narrow it down to five. I am still not sure if I picked my absolute faves


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes.


  Wow, that sounds awesome!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, that sounds awesome! :whoa:


 This is seriously life changing! LOL! I use it for other things around the house but never thought to clean my brushes with it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes. :shock:


*hops on amazon and orders soap*


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *hops on amazon and orders soap*


 Seriously go now! I have never been so excited about a cleaner. I'm in shock! oke::yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Seriously go now! I have never been so excited about a cleaner. I'm in shock! oke::yahoo:


Already done! :haha:


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Already done! :haha:


 Yeeeesss! You must tag me and tell me after you try it.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 6, 2015)

I just these at Walgreens-- they're so cute! Jasmine is soo pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yeeeesss! You must tag me and tell me after you try it.


Will do!


----------



## jenise (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes. :shock:


 Yes love!!! I use the actual soap bar and love it


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes love!!! I use the actual soap bar and love it


 I only knew of the liquid!! I need the bar!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I just these at Walgreens-- they're so cute! Jasmine is soo pretty!


:bigthumb: those are too cute    





Periodinan said:


> So true! I am glad I could narrow it down to five. I am still not sure if I picked my absolute faves :haha:


Lol it is so tough...I've picked 2 so far :shock:    





SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes. :shock:


mmm peppermint


----------



## Periodinan (Feb 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :bigthumb: those are too cute Lol it is so tough...I've picked 2 so far :shock: mmm peppermint


 Lol, you'll make it! I believe in you :haha:


----------



## Shars (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes.


  I'm guessing you used the liquid? I have the bar soap, the lavender one (smells divine!) and it cleans really well but it sounds like the liquid is the lazy man's treasure lol. I may just have to pick up the liquid as well.


----------



## jenise (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I only knew of the liquid!! I need the bar!


 Yes it's anazing! It's so quick and easy


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *hops on amazon and orders soap*


 :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think it's messed up we bought it and then they lowered the price... seriously..
> I mean it's 5 bucks but still!
> 
> :/


   5 Bucks i son small change in the land of makeup!!!


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just cleaned my makeup brushes with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castile Soap and Ommmmgg!! I will never ever ever use anything else. One tiny drop cleaned 4 brushes so effortlessly. They are so soft and squeky clean.i forgot who said to use it but Thank You!!! I am in Love! I cleaned 17 brushes in 5 minutes.


  I have the lavender bar as well and it's insane how quickly it cleans my brushes, especially the foundation ones. I think I'm going to grab the liquid soon, even if I have 3/4 of a bar left.

  Has anyone tried the Cinema Secrets brush cleaner? I'm running out of my MAC cleaner and browsing other options.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My nyx haul and the thing I am loving the most is the eye shadows.. Thinking about returning some stuff


 Nice, nice haul!!!!  Why are you returning stuff?


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My nyx haul and the thing I am loving the most is the eye shadows.. Thinking about returning some stuff


  what didn't you like? I'm thinking about ordering some of the eyeshadows now they are on the nyx site. I ordered a few of the HV lippies on ulta's site a few days ago, what did you think of yours?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Seriously go now! I have never been so excited about a cleaner. I'm in shock! oke::yahoo:


 Thanks for sharing Sassy! I should give this a try!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Nice, nice haul!!!!  Why are you returning stuff?[/COLOR]


  I just feel like the lipsticks and intense butter gloss swatch differently than I've seen tres leches is darker than I expected I also thought the HV lipstick in stone would be more similar to the color cashmere from lime crime but it's not so if I'm not gonna use them I wanna return them because I have way too many lipsticks already lol


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> what didn't you like? I'm thinking about ordering some of the eyeshadows now they are on the nyx site. I ordered a few of the HV lippies on ulta's site a few days ago, what did you think of yours?


  I like the formula although the lighter colors settle into my lip lines slightly nothing too crazy but I feel like the colors are a little off from what I've seen swatches of so it's a little upsetting I'm really upset with the butter gloss it looks way darker than I've seen I had to make sure I didn't get chocolate crepe by accident the thing I love the most are the eye shadows they are beautiful!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm guessing you used the liquid? I have the bar soap, the lavender one (smells divine!) and it cleans really well but it sounds like the liquid is the lazy man's treasure lol. I may just have to pick up the liquid as well.


 It truly is. Just a small bitty drop and all my RCMA foundation washed away completely. I usually have to wash forever to get it out. Im converted! LOL


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for sharing Sassy! I should give this a try!


 You have to and the bonus is my brushes are almost dry and smell lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm guessing you used the liquid? I have the bar soap, the lavender one (smells divine!) and it cleans really well but *it sounds like the liquid is the lazy man's treasure *lol. I may just have to pick up the liquid as well.


   I'm all about the lazy man's treasure!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just feel like the lipsticks and intense butter gloss swatch differently than I've seen tres leches is darker than I expected I also thought the HV lipstick in stone would be more similar to the color cashmere from lime crime but it's not so if I'm not gonna use them I wanna return them because I have way too many lipsticks already lol


    I don't blame you since they didn't live up to your expectations!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


   Thanks honey!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't blame you since they didn't live up to your expectations!!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


  I like the formula though feels really comfortable and moisturizing a few lighter colors settle in lip lines but not too bad


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You have to and the bonus is my brushes are almost dry and smell lovely!


   Thanks a $Mil Sassy.  



I just ordered a gallon of the lavender soap.  I love lavender---I bathe my dog with lavender baby shampoo and I get whiff of it overtime she trots by!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I like the formula though feels really comfortable and moisturizing a few lighter colors settle in lip lines but not too bad


   Maybe some other colors since you're happy w/the formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Already done!


    Which one did you order Naomi?


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Maybe some other colors since you're happy w/the formula.[/COLOR]


  Yeah but I think I'll buy in store next time lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I like the formula although the lighter colors settle into my lip lines slightly nothing too crazy but I feel like the colors are a little off from what I've seen swatches of so it's a little upsetting I'm really upset with the butter gloss it looks way darker than I've seen I had to make sure I didn't get chocolate crepe by accident the thing I love the most are the eye shadows they are beautiful!


  what color gloss did you get? was it tres leches? I really wanted that color, but if it's darker than the swatches I saw that's a bummer! I really want some of the shadows(which colors are those? pink and white?) I got a few of the darker lipstick colors so I hope they don' do much settling and hope they are true to color. Did you see the lip darkening pencil/crayon? Looks interesting.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> what color gloss did you get? was it tres leches? I really wanted that color, but if it's darker than the swatches I saw that's a bummer! I really want some of the shadows(which colors are those? pink and white?) I got a few of the darker lipstick colors so I hope they don' do much settling and hope they are true to color. Did you see the lip darkening pencil/crayon? Looks interesting.


  I did get tres leches it's not as nude as I thought it would be it's more of a pink mauve color I posted swatches on the nyx thread the shadows I got are frostbite which is a silvery blue lilac color it's so beautiful and girl talk which is like a light champagney pink it's also gorgeous! I did see that lip crayon but i didn't get it because I don't know how well it works I didn't care much for the nude pink red and vampy lip crayons so I decided not to get it! I did buy the brow pomade though


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks a $Mil Sassy.  [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I just ordered a gallon of the lavender soap.  I love lavender---I bathe my dog with lavender baby shampoo and I get whiff of it overtime she trots by!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


 I use it on so many things around the house that gallon will go to good use!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I did get tres leches it's not as nude as I thought it would be it's more of a pink mauve color I posted swatches on the nyx thread the shadows I got are frostbite which is a silvery blue lilac color it's so beautiful and girl talk which is like a light champagney pink it's also gorgeous! I did see that lip crayon but i didn't get it because I don't know how well it works I didn't care much for the nude pink red and vampy lip crayons so I decided not to get it! I did buy the brow pomade though


  I'll have to go check out your swatch. Yes I've only seen swatches of it online but you can never be sure of how it actually works. That's too bad you didn't care for the other lip crayons, I got a couple of the Vamp ones and I love them.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I'll have to go check out your swatch. Yes I've only seen swatches of it online but you can never be sure of how it actually works. That's too bad you didn't care for the other lip crayons, I got a couple of the Vamp ones and I love them.


  I only got nude and pink ones and they were bad settled in my lip lines immediately and just felt dry


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Yeah but I think I'll buy in store next time lol


    Understandable!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I use it on so many things around the house that gallon will go to good use!


    I thought why not



Go big or go home!!!  Oh, and shipping was free!!!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I failed guys.  I went for foundation and left with 3 lip pencils and 2 lippies.


 This happened to me today too! Went by the counter to look at the new liners, ended up going home w oxblood and pink treat liner. Whoops! Wasn't even interested in Toledo.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]#TEAMBUYITALL----What I 've hauled this week.  [/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I hold Vee responsible for most of this madness.  She bullies encourages me into buying all the things!!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Anti-Aging Primer Potion, Boscia Exfoliating Gel Peel[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy E/S palettes; Impertinece, Tentation, Caresse & Braise[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Eye Tints 1, 2, 5, 6, and 10 & Lip Maestro,*Chinese Lacquer* #402 (Orange-Red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Crème, *Arthur* (Red) *440*[/COLOR]


  Oooh! Meddy will you tell us how you like the Boscia gel? I was looking at that online the other day. I picked up brazened honey face mask from lush instead for now but would love to hear your experience with the Boscia!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 7, 2015)

Just wanted to come in here and wish you all a great weekend! :grouphug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Just wanted to come in here and wish you all a great weekend!


  Same to you Mel! Any plans?
  For me just a lazy day...making some soup and waiting on the mail. My LaSplash order is coming today!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Which one did you order Naomi?[/COLOR]


The peppermint!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Just wanted to come in here and wish you all a great weekend! :grouphug:


:hug: Happy weekend Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same to you Mel! Any plans? For me just a lazy day...making some soup and waiting on the mail. My LaSplash order is coming today!!!!!! ompom:


My tracking hasn't updated in 3 days. :sigh:


----------



## mel33t (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same to you Mel! Any plans?
> For me just a lazy day...making some soup and waiting on the mail. My LaSplash order is coming today!!!!!!


  A lazy day! I thought I had to work today but my boss decided that we can wait another weekend. 
  What did you pick up from LaSplash? I've never tried that brand!

_BTW... I just ate two apples with about four scoops of Justin's Vanilla Almond Butter... Holy [email protected]*k. I have reached Nirvana. _


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> A lazy day! I thought I had to work today but my boss decided that we can wait another weekend.
> What did you pick up from LaSplash? I've never tried that brand!
> 
> _BTW... I just ate two apples with about four scoops of Justin's Vanilla Almond Butter... Holy [email protected]*k. I have reached Nirvana. _


  Yay! I am so glad you get to have a lazy day and not work. 
  I order some HP themed liquid lipsticks, well actually they are mousse to matte. 
  I really like their liquid lipsticks, smell a bit like paint but stick to all heck on the lips! 

  AND...that sounds yummy!


----------



## jenise (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same to you Mel! Any plans? For me just a lazy day...making some soup and waiting on the mail. My LaSplash order is coming today!!!!!! ompom:





Dolly Snow said:


> Nor did mine..then today I get a random update, delivery scheduled for today and it is in my town.  :wtf2:  that was my face when I saw the update lol  Yay! I am so glad you get to have a lazy day and not work.  I order some HP themed liquid lipsticks, well actually they are mousse to matte.  I really like their liquid lipsticks, smell a bit like paint but stick to all heck on the lips!   AND...that sounds yummy!


 Let me know how they are !! I've been wanting to buy some !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Let me know how they are !! I've been wanting to buy some !


  I will


----------



## LauraLara (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey team! I need HELP! So you can't buy the lime crime purple palettes anymore, and my cousin really wants to get all four. I have all four (I already had china doll and d'antoinette, then I snatched up Alchemy and Aquataenia from dollskill or somewhere when I realized they weren't coming back to the lime crime website. You can still get Alchemy and Aquataenia on eBay, but as far as I can tell China Doll and d'Antoinette are just gone forever. I hate telling her they're just gone (plus it makes my hoarder side kick in with MY palettes). Do you guys know of anywhere that might still have them that isn't coming up on google searches? Or if they might come back someday? Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nor did mine..then today I get a random update, delivery scheduled for today and it is in my town.  :wtf2:  that was my face when I saw the update lol  Yay! I am so glad you get to have a lazy day and not work.  I order some HP themed liquid lipsticks, well actually they are mousse to matte.  I really like their liquid lipsticks, smell a bit like paint but stick to all heck on the lips!   AND...that sounds yummy!


I just checked and it still says the generic message that they have been electronically notified. I hope it comes Monday


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

I got my Bioderma this week and I'm excited to try it. I also purchased a LIT glitter to get the free shipping and I can't begin to tell you how much you need Soul Sister in your life.


v0ltagekid said:


> stay strong! for the rest of us who can't haha!
> 
> Does anyone else hate going to the Mac counters? They always look at me like I have three heads and they never want to help me :/
> I have mean people at my nearby counters :/


  Are you talking about the Roosevelt Field location?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ugh, these Zoya polishes I have have GOT to go. I thought I'd give them another chance and put on Pinta today. It looks and feels horrible on my nails, and I know it's not in my application because OPI, Essie, China Glaze, and Sinful Colors all look good. Now i have to redo my nails again. Hello, OPI Vant to Bite My Neck!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my Bioderma this week and I'm excited to try it. I also purchased a LIT glitter to get the free shipping and I can't begin to tell you how much you need Soul Sister in your life.
> Are you talking about the Roosevelt Field location?


  Roosevelt and Manhasset so far :/


  How is everyone?
  What a day, I'm just glad to be back home.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Roosevelt and Manhasset so far :/   How is everyone? What a day, I'm just glad to be back home.


 @voltagekid @walkingdead the MJ 100pt perk and BB ones are back in stock on sephora!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @voltagekid @walkingdead the MJ 100pt perk and BB ones are back in stock on sephora!!


  I ordered and they cancelled my order ! wth. second time :/
  I'm gonna try again.. Sephora hates me


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered and they cancelled my order ! wth. second time :/ I'm gonna try again.. Sephora hates me


 Oh no!! I hope this order goes through!!! Wth sephora :whip:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 7, 2015)

I grabbed both! I ordered a Karuna mask and that's it since I don't need anything, but love those masks.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, these Zoya polishes I have have GOT to go. I thought I'd give them another chance and put on Pinta today. It looks and feels horrible on my nails, and I know it's not in my application because OPI, Essie, China Glaze, and Sinful Colors all look good. Now i have to redo my nails again. Hello, OPI Vant to Bite My Neck!


 That's the worst! I don't do regular polish anymore because my nails break, but when I did I always liked the cheap Sinful Colors polishes. They're good for the money.  Now I do SNS with Shellac on top. Best combo ever.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Now I do SNS with Shellac on top. Best combo ever.


  OPI are by far my favorite. I am too lazy to use a base or top coat and they can last up to a week with minimal chipping, and they dry quickly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> Oooh! Meddy will you tell us how you like the Boscia gel? I was looking at that online the other day. I picked up brazened honey face mask from lush instead for now but would love to hear your experience with the Boscia!







Hey Sandy!  I tried it for the first time last night.  Were I not familiar with this type of product I might have been confused by it.  I actually LOVE it.  When you rub it over your face you actually see the layer of dead cells coming off.  My skin was soft and supple and looked really luminous with nothing whatsoever on it.  I applied my moisturizer and the results were even more apparent. I like this so much better because you're not waiting for a mask that you peel off to set.  The results are immediate.  I've had good results w/other Boscia products and I'm glad I gave this a try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered and they cancelled my order ! wth. second time :/
> I'm gonna try again.. Sephora hates me


   Oh no!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do they do this crap


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same to you Mel! Any plans?
> For me just a lazy day...making some soup and waiting on the mail. My LaSplash order is coming today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!!!!!  I can't wait to get it.  I'm washing brushes now and even though I have a good system, it just takes forever and it's hard on my hands!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @voltagekid @walkingdead the MJ 100pt perk and BB ones are back in stock on sephora!!


  Thanks V  -  I just placed an order!️


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered and they cancelled my order ! wth. second time :/ I'm gonna try again.. Sephora hates me


what?  Why?  I just placed an order-  I hope it goes thru.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ugh, these Zoya polishes I have have GOT to go. I thought I'd give them another chance and put on Pinta today. It looks and feels horrible on my nails, and I know it's not in my application because OPI, Essie, China Glaze, and Sinful Colors all look good. Now i have to redo my nails again. Hello, OPI Vant to Bite My Neck!


 That's so weird I love my zoya polishes they're probably my favorite brand now with china glaze and orly being close behind. I've never been a huge opi fan mainly because I can never get them on sale as often as others lol. I just painted my nails with zoya Yuna and it's gorgeous.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> That's so weird I love my zoya polishes they're probably my favorite brand now with china glaze and orly being close behind. I've never been a huge opi fan mainly because I can never get them on sale as often as others lol. I just painted my nails with zoya Yuna and it's gorgeous.


  I know! Everyone else seems to love them and they just don't work right at all for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Roosevelt and Manhasset so far :/
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> What a day, I'm just glad to be back home.


  Rosey Field ( thats what my sister and I call it) was always a interesting store. I bought my first MAC purchase from there.


----------



## jenise (Feb 7, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> This happened to me today too! Went by the counter to look at the new liners, ended up going home w oxblood and pink treat liner. Whoops! Wasn't even interested in Toledo.  Oooh! Meddy will you tell us how you like the Boscia gel? I was looking at that online the other day. I picked up brazened honey face mask from lush instead for now but would love to hear your experience with the Boscia!


 I also wanna hear your opinion on the gel !!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> what?  Why?  I just placed an order-  I hope it goes thru.


 I placed my order too. Yesterday I placed an order and when I received my email, it was not included with my recent orders. I hope this goes thru.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE! :haha:


 Sorry buddy it's a color hard to resist


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning Vande!





v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I hope ur day/rest of the week goes great!  I had the roughest day in school yesterday, gosh I am like out of practice commuting. Coming back home during rush hour was horrible haha.. I hope next week it's better. I much prefer going on Saturdays :/   I need some shop-inspiration haha.. I feel like buying something new! What's everyone eyeing this morning?


  Good morning VK.   





NaomiH said:


> Debating.  Should I give Melt another try & get Dark Room?


  Absolutely. Dark Room is such a deep, dark purple burgundy. It is also BU-worthy. Just saying. oke:  





walkingdead said:


> Hi everyone~can you say a prayer for my husband's grandmother who just passed away. She was 101 and a beautiful loving woman.  I know she's up in heaven.


  WD- my condolences to you and your husband's family. :bouquet:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE! :haha:


  You CAN do it. We can do it. I skipped BBQ tho. Opera is another thing. It is BU- worthy. Just saying. :bigstar:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did grab foundation! I almost forgot it though. :haha: I grabbed Nightingale, Spice and Nightmoth liners and Opera and Victoriana lipsticks. I tried Tenor Voice and liked it but didn't grab it. I might go back for it. BBQ was basically just Lady Danger on me so I skipped that one.


  We got the same things. I'm glad to hear you were not excited about TV. I passed on that one too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Resistance is futile. :lol: I think we all knew I'd fail. Reds are my Kryponite,especially bright pinky and blue based reds.


  Nay...... I had faith in you. That's okay though. I was going to skip this collection too and I allowed myself to get sucked in. But, I will not buy another red lipstick this year. I am done.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Oh, ladies! I am so scared of this collection (Toledo).  I get a feeling that I am gonna end up buying far too many things :sigh:


  Probably so. We all did. Don't feel bad if you cave. You are amongst friends who understand the struggle around here.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Sorry buddy it's a color hard to resist


p:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning VK.  Absolutely. Dark Room is such a deep, dark purple burgundy. It is also BU-worthy. Just saying. oke: WD- my condolences to you and your husband's family. :bouquet:


I never back things up! (Except Glam)


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> We got the same things. I'm glad to hear you were not excited about TV. I passed on that one too.


Oh TV was my favorite one I tried on but left it behind because I thought at the time  I didn't need it. I kicked myself all the way home.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE! :haha:


If you are a huge fan of Dangerous and LD then BBQ is for you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE!


  You don't need it! It's dupeable! You probably have something in your stash like it!


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Sandy!  I tried it for the first time last night.  Were I not familiar with this type of product I might have been confused by it.  I actually LOVE it.  When you rub it over your face you actually [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]see the layer of dead cells coming off.  My skin was soft and supple and looked really luminous with nothing whatsoever on it.  I applied my moisturizer and the results were even more apparent.[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I like this so much better because you're not waiting for a mask that you peel off to set.  The results are immediate.  I've had good results w/other Boscia products and I'm glad I gave this a try.[/COLOR]


  Awesome. Thank you


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Good morning VK.  Absolutely. Dark Room is such a deep, dark purple burgundy. It is also BU-worthy. Just saying. oke: WD- my condolences to you and your husband's family. :bouquet:


  Thank you Vandekamp


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Rosey Field ( thats what my sister and I call it) was always a interesting store. I bought my first MAC purchase from there.
> Lol...
> 
> 
> ...


  morning!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you are a huge fan of Dangerous and LD then BBQ is for you!


I have both of those and love them! I'm going to try and stick to skipping it though


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You don't need it! It's dupeable! You probably have something in your stash like it!


:hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have both of those and love them! I'm going to try and stick to skipping it though


Probably for the best. I need to pick up Dangerous soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE!


  Get Milani Matte Color Statement Lipstick in Matte Passion. It's an exact dupe for BBQ. That way you can slay your craving for it while not breaking the bank.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

Finally watched The walking dead....popped on a random episode that was on tv  I actually liked it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally watched The walking dead....popped on a random episode that was on tv  I actually liked it!!


  Yay!  Now you have start from episode one!you'll be hooked!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I actually liked it!!


  I'm so tempted to start but my boyfriend can't stand it. lol



  I got a new phone! Well it's not the most up to date, it's the LG G2. I was just going to replace my HTC One M7 but they no longer sell it, so I consider this quite the upgrade. I already like it a lot better. I was going to upgrade to the Galaxy Note 4 in April but now I may stick with this.


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh, dear.

  I went to a NARS event at my local Nordstrom yesterday and almost everything followed me home.

  All Day Luminous Foundation in Mont Blanc, Soft Velvet Loose Powder in Flesh, Concealer in Chantilly, Eyeshadows in Valhalla and Nepal, Eyeshadow Duo in Saint Paul de Vence, Reckless Blush, Baalbek Eye Paint, Karekare Velvet Lip Liner, Marlene and Bette Audacious Lipsticks, and Foreplay Palette as a GWP.

  Then I went to NM to add to my pre-order for Tom Ford and left with Armani Solo Eyeshadow #17 (the lime green one) and a Black Ecstasy Mascara deluxe sample.

  I also have the mint NARS nail polish on order from Sephora. Oops.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> *I went to a NARS event at my local Nordstrom yesterday and almost everything followed me home.*
> 
> ...






 You'd better stay away from those aggressive products Starletta!


   AWESOME haul!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally watched The walking dead....popped on a random episode that was on tv  I actually liked it!!


Now it's time to binge watch all the seasons so you can get caught up! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!  Now you have start from episode one!you'll be hooked!!!!


Can't wait for the return tonight! :happydance:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so tempted to start but my boyfriend can't stand it. lol    I got a new phone! Well it's not the most up to date, it's the LG G2. I was just going to replace my HTC One M7 but they no longer sell it, so I consider this quite the upgrade. I already like it a lot better. I was going to upgrade to the Galaxy Note 4 in April but now I may stick with this.


I almost got the G3 when I was phone shopping about 2 months ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait for the return tonight!






  Meddy's too chicken to watch alone!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]  Meddy's too chicken to watch alone![/COLOR]


I tried getting my mom to watch an episode and she didn't last 5 minutes. Poor mom :lol:


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You'd better stay away from those aggressive products Starletta!
> 
> 
> AWESOME haul!!!!


  Ha!  The MUA did such an incredible job that it was one of the rare times that I had to buy almost everything.

  Truth time: I don't think I'm ugly, but I don't use the word beautiful to describe myself. But yesterday I literally gasped and said I looked beautiful when he was done with the look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay!  Now you have start from episode one!you'll be hooked!!!!





NaomiH said:


> Now it's time to binge watch all the seasons so you can get caught up! :haha:


I have to catch up for sure. It was good, so good in fact I watched 2 more episodes lol   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm so tempted to start but my boyfriend can't stand it. lol    I got a new phone! Well it's not the most up to date, it's the LG G2. I was just going to replace my HTC One M7 but they no longer sell it, so I consider this quite the upgrade. I already like it a lot better. I was going to upgrade to the Galaxy Note 4 in April but now I may stick with this.


Lol no one wanted to see it with me either.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have to catch up for sure. It was good, so good in fact I watched 2 more episodes lol Lol no one wanted to see it with me either.


Told you it was super megafantabulous! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Told you it was super megafantabulous!


  I should have done it sooner


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ha!  The MUA did such an incredible job that it was one of the rare times that I had to buy almost everything.
> 
> *Truth time: I don't think I'm ugly, but I don't use the word beautiful to describe myself. But yesterday I literally gasped and said I looked beautiful when he was done with the look.*


  Awwwwww.  I'm sure we'd think you're beautiful even if _you_ don't Starletta!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Lol no one wanted to see it with me either.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I tried getting my mom to watch an episode and she didn't last 5 minutes. Poor mom


    There's no way I'm watching----I'm with mom---we'll shop while you watch!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   There's no way I'm watching----I'm with mom---we'll shop while you watch!!![/COLOR]:haha:


Hope you like buying plants,because that's my mom's vice. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I should have done it sooner :haha:


:whip:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hope you like buying plants,because that's my mom's vice.






Oh no----very few enjoy a long life-span with me.  I'm much better with pets.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guys! Help me stay strong and skip BBQ! PLEASE! :haha:


 BBQ is my second fav after Tenor Voice. Its gorgeous....:bouquet:


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwwwww.  I'm sure we'd think you're beautiful even if _you_ don't Starletta!!!


 
  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone tried those evian facial sprays from sephora?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sassy, Sassy---My Dr Bronner's shipped



I hope I get this week.  I'm not washing another 
brush until it arrives.  No worries--I use 17 brushes per makeup session and I have enough to last at least a week before I run out.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no----very few enjoy a long life-span with me.  I'm much better with pets.[/COLOR]


Same here, I even kill cacti. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Has anyone tried those evian facial sprays from sephora?


Are they any good?   





NaomiH said:


> Same here, I even kill cacti. Lol


:lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Sassy, Sassy---My Dr Bronner's shipped[/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope I get this week.  I'm not washing another[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]brush until it arrives.  No[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] worries--I use 17 brushes per makeup session and I have enough to last at least a week before I run out.[/COLOR]


 Whoop whoop! I am so excited for you! I can't wait to wash my brushes again! Lol!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are they any good? :lol:


  Idk I went to sephora yesterday with hubs it was packed as hell! But I saw girls with their boyfriends and the boyfriends were just walking around with a blank look on the face looking miserable and hubs was the only man up in there that was actually looking at products with me all I heard was " oh babe look you have this what does it do " he even helped the lady at sephora clean up a broken foundation bottle that someone dropped. Anyway I saw the evian facial spray and got it because it looked interesting and I've seen it online and wanted to purchase I used it yesterday as soon as I got out of sephora cause it was hot as hell in that mall and just too much people and breath everywhere and it just brought my face back to life lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Idk I went to sephora yesterday with hubs it was packed as hell! But I saw girls with their boyfriends and the boyfriends were just walking around with a blank look on the face looking miserable and hubs was the only man up in there that was actually looking at products with me all I heard was " oh babe look you have this what does it do " he even helped the lady at sephora clean up a broken foundation bottle that someone dropped. Anyway I saw the evian facial spray and got it because it looked interesting and I've seen it online and wanted to purchase I used it yesterday as soon as I got out of sephora cause it was hot as hell in that mall and just too much people and breath everywhere and it just brought my face back to life lol


Your hubby is so sweet and helpful.   I like the sound of that. I'm glad it is working for you..probably should look into it for myself lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Whoop whoop! I am so excited for you! I can't wait to wash my brushes again! Lol!


 ​ I think I'll be moreinclined to 'play' in my makeup knowing I can wash my brushes so quickly and with much less effort!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Idk *I went to sephora yesterday with hubs it was packed as hell! *But I saw girls with their boyfriends and the boyfriends were just walking around with a blank look on the face looking miserable and hubs was the only man up in there that was actually looking at products with me all I heard was " oh babe look you have this what does it do " he even helped the lady at sephora clean up a broken foundation bottle that someone dropped. Anyway I saw the evian facial spray and got it because it looked interesting and I've seen it online and wanted to purchase I used it yesterday as soon as I got out of sephora cause it was hot as hell in that mall and just too much people and breath everywhere and it just brought my face back to life lol


   That's one reason I'm reluctant to go in-store.....crowds & flu season.  You boyfriend is a real gem.  My husband has to touch everything and I could see me watching
  after him the way you would watch a toddler!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's one reason I'm reluctant to go in-store.....crowds & flu season.  You boyfriend is a real gem.  My husband has to touch everything and I could see me watching
> after him the way you would watch a toddler!!!


  There are two Sephoars in my area. One in a JC Penny and one actual Sephora (two different malls). Well, the mall that has an actual freestanding Sephora is hard to get to from where I live, and the Sephora is located in an area of the mall that has shitty parking. AND whenever I go the stuff I'm interested in buying they don't have in stock (like KVD's lipsticks, for example). I find it easier to just shop online. With Sephora's free fast shipping for purchases over $50 (and really, do you EVER spend less than that at Sephora?), why not? 

  I once took my kids (all girls, 5, 8, 10) to a Sephora. I spent the entire time telling them to stop touching things!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope everyone's week is going swimmingly  and continues to do so!    :grouphug:


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> There are two Sephoars in my area. One in a JC Penny and one actual Sephora (two different malls). Well, the mall that has an actual freestanding Sephora is hard to get to from where I live, and the Sephora is located in an area of the mall that has shitty parking. AND whenever I go the stuff I'm interested in buying they don't have in stock (like KVD's lipsticks, for example). I find it easier to just shop online. With Sephora's free fast shipping for purchases over $50 (and really, do you EVER spend less than that at Sephora?), why not?
> 
> I once took my kids (all girls, 5, 8, 10) to a Sephora. *I spent the entire time telling them to stop touching things!*








 Awww bless! They just want to play in makeup like Mummy!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww bless! They just want to play in makeup like Mummy!


  Kids playing at sephora with testers... ew haha... most of the time they would eat it or scratch shadows with their fingernails xD .... oh the joy...
  Once I had to tell a mom to clean her child's hand. He had been touching all the display of Nars lipsticks and putting them in his mouth, and she hadn't even noticed.
  I straight up told her, lady, your son can get sick of this, please clean him!

  -.-



  Hi everyone! I've been so busy with school, it's starting to make me depressed :/ I don't wanna do it anymore and it's week 2...  D:
  I have to go to the city today but I don't want to @[email protected] someone go to my writing class and pretend u are me haha..


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> There are two Sephoars in my area. One in a JC Penny and one actual Sephora (two different malls). Well, the mall that has an actual freestanding Sephora is hard to get to from where I live, and the Sephora is located in an area of the mall that has shitty parking. AND whenever I go the stuff I'm interested in buying they don't have in stock (like KVD's lipsticks, for example). I find it easier to just shop online. With Sephora's free fast shipping for purchases over $50 (and really, do you EVER spend less than that at Sephora?), why not?
> 
> I once took my kids (all girls, 5, 8, 10) to a Sephora. I spent the entire time telling them to stop touching things!
> That's a tough one because kids get lured by the colors and scents---fun for them---not so much for you.  My keyboard is also my friend.
> ...


   Your's as well Miss Dolly!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly!! have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    @Shars-----had I observed that I'd never shop in a brick & mortar Sephora again








 @VK, I'll gladly take your class---I love writing, but I don't think I could pass as you


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sassy, Sassy----My Dr Bronner's Lavender Castile soap arrived this morning!  I'm going to dirty more brushes so I can wash them all tonight. 
                            I can't wait to try it out!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Whoop whoop! I am so excited for you! I can't wait to wash my brushes again! Lol!






Who knew we could actually get excited about washing makeup brushes


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was wondering where u were! haven't seen u in a while, hope u are doing ok!      Hi Dolly!! have a great day!    Kids playing at sephora with testers... ew haha... most of the time they would eat it or scratch shadows with their fingernails xD .... oh the joy... Once I had to tell a mom to clean her child's hand. He had been touching all the display of Nars lipsticks and putting them in his mouth, and she hadn't even noticed. I straight up told her, lady, your son can get sick of this, please clean him!  -.-    Hi everyone! I've been so busy with school, it's starting to make me depressed :/ I don't wanna do it anymore and it's week 2...  D: I have to go to the city today but I don't want to @[email protected] someone go to my writing class and pretend u are me haha..


  voltage - I'll go to your class if you come to my office :haha:  Feel better dude! You know its just the crappy weather.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was wondering where u were! haven't seen u in a while, hope u are doing ok!      Hi Dolly!! have a great day!    Kids playing at sephora with testers... ew haha... most of the time they would eat it or scratch shadows with their fingernails xD .... oh the joy... Once I had to tell a mom to clean her child's hand. He had been touching all the display of Nars lipsticks and putting them in his mouth, and she hadn't even noticed. I straight up told her, lady, your son can get sick of this, please clean him!  -.-    Hi everyone! I've been so busy with school, it's starting to make me depressed :/ I don't wanna do it anymore and it's week 2...  D: I have to go to the city today but I don't want to @[email protected] someone go to my writing class and pretend u are me haha..


I hope you feel better. Maybe it is the shitty weather?    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's a tough one because kids get lured by the colors and scents---fun for them---not so much for you.  My keyboard is also my friend.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Your's as well Miss Dolly!!!!   [/COLOR]:hug:


Thanks gals! Doing my best today


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 10, 2015)

I just bought my Lancome Visionnaire for $29 and I usually pay $115.  Im so happy I could scream. Victory!!! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just bought my Lancome Visionnaire for $29 and I usually pay $115.  Im so happy I could scream. Victory!!! LOL


Awesome deal sassy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome deal sassy!


 OMG Dolly!!! I was shaking as I checked out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just bought my Lancome Visionnaire for $29 and I usually pay $115. Im so happy I could scream. Victory!!! LOL


 SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly!! have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did you only get one? lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok that's not what I had in mind but I can imagine them trying to eat everything and have just decided that when I get kids, they won't be coming with me to sephora lol. Did you only get one? lol!


 Nope 3! Hahaha


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> @Shars-----had I observed that I'd never shop in a brick & mortar Sephora again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The ones I've been to have been pretty good and clean. I only had a bad experience once but to this day I always check my stuff to make sure it hasn't been touched.


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Nope 3! Hahaha


  Good girl! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> The ones I've been to have been pretty good and clean. I only had a bad experience once but to this day I always check my stuff to make sure it hasn't been touched.


    I don't do salad bars or buffets for the same reason----I watched some kids playing in one once and that was enough for me.  No Thank You!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> OMG Dolly!!! I was shaking as I checked out!





SassyWonder said:


> Nope 3! Hahaha


ompom: woohoo sassy!


----------



## Shars (Feb 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's how you do it Sassy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I used to work at a popular hotel chain for about 6 weeks during university and decided that I would NEVER eat at any of their facilities! That old maxim "Cleanliness is next to godlines" did not apply to them at all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone have the Tarte Tartelette palette?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Does anyone have the Tarte Tartelette palette?


  Go for it oke:  In all seriousness its a great palette IMO. The shadows are really nice and creamy. They blend well too.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Does anyone have the Tarte Tartelette palette?


  It's such a gorgeous palette. i had mine well over a month and have not used it! I have so much make up....smh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Go for it oke:  In all seriousness its a great palette IMO. The shadows are really nice and creamy. They blend well too.


I bought it early this morning online :haha: Just wanted some more opinions lol. Matte shadows, that actually blend well and creamy are hard to come by....couldn't resist, I had been saving that money for something special and it was well worth it.  edit: it shipped!!!!!!!   





DeeDee2013 said:


> It's such a gorgeous palette. i had mine well over a month and have not used it! I have so much make up....smh


You haven't used it? Makeup hoarding is a problem we both have lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> @Shars-----had I observed that I'd never shop in a brick & mortar Sephora again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Come onnnn haha.. the professor doesn't know my face yet


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok that's not what I had in mind but I can imagine them trying to eat everything and have just decided that when I get kids, they won't be coming with me to sephora lol.
> Did you only get one? lol!
> 
> haahah.. yea, it makes me cringe to think about the kids and their finger nails stuffed with eyeshadow bits, and then they cant wash it off and they put it in their mouth and omg.. haha nightmare city
> ...


  I got mine thanks to u! hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 10, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I just bought my Lancome Visionnaire for $29 and I usually pay $115.  Im so happy I could scream. Victory!!! LOL


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I would much prefer to work at an office today than go to class hahah.. I'm hella efficient with paperwork and all that jazz.... xD Thanks boo!  Yea probably..   haahah.. yea, it makes me cringe to think about the kids and their finger nails stuffed with eyeshadow bits, and then they cant wash it off and they put it in their mouth and omg.. haha nightmare city   I do! love it!  I got mine thanks to u! hahaha


  Haha. Both sides are no fun  why can't we just play with makeup all day!! :haha:  I'm looking at the KVD interstellar palette now. All those taupes are really calling my name.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking at the KVD interstellar palette now. All those taupes are really calling my name.


  I don't have it...but highly pigmented, blendable, buttery


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't have it...but highly pigmented, blendable, buttery oke:


  Lol, returning the favor I see oke: :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking at the KVD interstellar palette now. All those taupes are really calling my name.


  lol I used to, but it didn't pay well.. haha


  I wanted that palette, my ex co workers at sephora didn't like it.. but I should judge it for myself :/ haha I buy every palette >.<


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys ~  need help on deciding what to get my BFF at work for valentine's day.  She's having a bad week -- hit a pothole last night and got a flat in the highway... She said she's hating here life right now..... I want to cheer her up with something pretty.    P. S something  from sephora due to the FLASH shipping to get to me by Thursday.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Guys ~  need help on deciding what to get my BFF at work for valentine's day.  She's having a bad week -- hit a pothole last night and got a flat in the highway... She said she's hating here life right now..... I want to cheer her up with something pretty.


  What does she like?  I was having a really rough week and my best friend bought a small orchid and balloons to me a few months ago. It made work a little more bearable and livened up the place


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What does she like?  I was having a really rough week and my best friend bought a small orchid and balloons to me a few months ago. It made work a little more bearable and livened up the place


  She liked coffee -- should of bought her that cute Starbucks mug.., I have to order something from Sephora for the Flash shipping.  I won't be able to get to any store Edd or Thursday.  She likes Tarte & Philosophy


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

[@]mel33t[/@]  I hope your week gets better


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> P. S something from sephora due to the FLASH shipping to get to me by Thursday.


  The Tartelette palette? unless she has it or doesn't like matter shadows.
  How about some Shower gel/bubble bath items from philosophy? Or both?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I used to work at a popular hotel chain for about 6 weeks during university and decided that I would NEVER eat at any of their facilities! That old maxim "Cleanliness is next to godlines" did not apply to them at all!


  Gross


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

I am so tempted by this.....


----------



## mel33t (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]mel33t[/@]  I hope your week gets better


  Oh that was over the summer but thanks dude :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> *She liked coffee *-- should of bought her that cute Starbucks mug.., I have to order something from Sephora for the Flash shipping. I won't be able to get to any store Edd or Thursday. She likes Tarte & Philosophy


     What about a SB's gift card---she can indulge in her fav SB coffee.  Maybe they have some VD specials.  So thoughtful of you to think of her and want  to do something.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so tempted by this.....


  OMG!  Isn't tomorrow darth vader day?


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   The Tartelette palette? unless she has it or doesn't like matter shadows. How about some Shower gel/bubble bath items from philosophy? Or both?


  I dunno if she likes matte shadows - I'll get her something philosophy  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    What about a SB's gift card---she can indulge in her fav SB coffee.  Maybe they have some VD specials.  So thoughtful of you to think of her and want  to do something.[/COLOR]


  And a SB gift card   





mel33t said:


> What does she like?  I was having a really rough week and my best friend bought a small orchid and balloons to me a few months ago. It made work a little more bearable and livened up the place


  With some flowers   Thanks guys!


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 10, 2015)

I want that Star Wars toaster.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I dunno if she likes matte shadows - I'll get her something philosophy And a SB gift card  With some flowers   Thanks guys!


You are an awesome friend!   





walkingdead said:


> OMG!  Isn't tomorrow darth vader day?


I have no idea lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 10, 2015)

I cannot spend any more frivolous money until Friday. Preferably next Friday, but I am no fool. 

  Two of My Chemical Romance's vinyl's launched and sold out on Hot Topic really fast, but they restocked tonight. Got them both for $50 including shipping. But along with the phone, I am BROKE!


  Rob and I agreed over Christmas that, since we spent a lot (for us) on each other, we would not buy gifts for Valentine's Day. However, if I know him, he has probably gotten me something (he has done this in the past) and I usually end up doing the same. It's just different this time with our previous agreement. I don't want to get him something and then him feel bad about not getting me something, but I don't want to not get him something and then he got me a gift and I feel like crap. What to do? LOL


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are an awesome friend! I have no idea lol


  It is!  I thought that's why you posted it!!


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 10, 2015)

I am dying to purchase some makeup but I have no extra monies. Calls have been few and far between lately. *pouts*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It is!  I thought that's why you posted it!!


No..I posted it because I want to toast my bread in there lol I had to ask my brother if it is... :haha:    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I cannot spend any more frivolous money until Friday. Preferably next Friday, but I am no fool.   Two of My Chemical Romance's vinyl's launched and sold out on Hot Topic really fast, but they restocked tonight. Got them both for $50 including shipping. But along with the phone, I am BROKE!   Rob and I agreed over Christmas that, since we spent a lot (for us) on each other, we would not buy gifts for Valentine's Day. However, if I know him, he has probably gotten me something (he has done this in the past) and I usually end up doing the same. It's just different this time with our previous agreement. I don't want to get him something and then him feel bad about not getting me something, but I don't want to not get him something and then he got me a gift and I feel like crap. What to do? LOL


That's a great deal on the MCR Vinyls.     





pandorablack said:


> I am dying to purchase some makeup but I have no extra monies. Calls have been few and far between lately. *pouts*


You'll get more calls soon. Keep your head up babe :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys saw this????! So many contour kits this year!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Year of highlight and contour


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so tempted by this.....


   It's so cute---I'm not even a fan!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Come onnnn haha.. the professor doesn't know my face yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking at the KVD interstellar palette now. *All those taupes are really calling my name.*


   Then you have to get them Mel!!!!





     ETC: Typo


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am so tempted by this.....


NEED!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Off early today so I'm getting the car inspected......BORING!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> NEED!


:frenz:   





NaomiH said:


> Off early today so I'm getting the car inspected......BORING!


lol sounds like a dream....any fun plans for today?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

A few days ago, it suddenly warmed up and was around 70 degrees and beautiful. It's gotten cold again though. The sudden fluctuation in weather has fried my skin. It's so dry and flaky, even using an exfoliating wash with my Clairsonic. I just found a sample of Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil (which I know I can get WAY cheaper on Garden of Wisdom, this was a freebie) and I'm going to see how well it moisturizes.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Off early today so I'm getting the car inspected......BORING!


  You can go to work in a couple hours for me


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

Its only Wednesday hboy:  At least payday is this week for me..too bad a bunch of it is going towards makeup!! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :frenz: lol sounds like a dream....any fun plans for today?


Nope, going to watch a movie and take George to the vet. Big whoop.  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You can go to work in a couple hours for me :haha:


I think I'll pass, I've been up since 3:15am and want a nap. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> A few days ago, it suddenly warmed up and was around 70 degrees and beautiful. It's gotten cold again though. The sudden fluctuation in weather has fried my skin. It's so dry and flaky, even using an exfoliating wash with my Clairsonic. I just found a sample of Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil (which I know I can get WAY cheaper on Garden of Wisdom, this was a freebie) and I'm going to see how well it moisturizes.


It's close to 80 here today (again) :sigh:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nope, going to watch a movie and take George to the vet. Big whoop.








 which movie lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:  which movie lol


The Birds, it's a Hitchcock kinda day today.


----------



## jenise (Feb 11, 2015)

What ???? Read the comments :O


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Off early today so I'm getting the car inspected......BORING!


  The stuff that we're required to do is always boring & tedious!!  The upside is that at least you'll have it all done!!!



You need your car---you might have to go on a 
    'makeup run'.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Isn't that a riot!!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] The stuff that we're required to do is always boring & tedious!!  The upside is that at least you'll have it all done!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:  [COLOR=0000FF]You need your car---you might have to go on a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    'makeup run'.[/COLOR] :haha:


I love makeup runs! :haha: How are you today, Meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The Birds, it's a Hitchcock kinda day today.


 I love that movie!  I was 9 years old when I watched it on my own TV in my own bedroom.  The family was in the family room watching and did a count down when they
   thought I'd come running downstairs screaming.......and that's exactly what happened.  We crack up about it to this day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> How are you today, Meddy?







  I'm good thanks Naomi--how are you???


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> What ???? Read the comments :O


 Someone mentioned in the wash & dry thread that karly is sharing pics with TM directly and she knows that bec she is part of the Mail group!! Makes sense!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love makeup runs! :haha: How are you today, Meddy?


 Howdy Buddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  Wha!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm good thanks Naomi--how are you???[/COLOR]:hug:


I'm good, thank you! Bit tired,but good. :hug:


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Someone mentioned in the wash & dry thread that karly is sharing pics with TM directly and she knows that bec she is part of the Mail group!! Makes sense!


  I was just gonna say that V! I guess if she figured, if you can't beat 'em, join em. I hope she's benefitting from it in some way.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love that movie!  I was 9 years old when I watched it on my own TV in my own bedroom.  The family was in the family room watching and did a count down when they[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   thought [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'd come running downstairs screaming.......and that's exactly what happened.  We crack up about it to this day.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   :lol: [/COLOR]


:lol: I think I was around 9 or so when I first saw it as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Howdy Buddy!  How are you?





Vineetha said:


> Howdy Buddy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm good, thank you! Bit tired,but good.


 Sounds like a nap is in order at some point today?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!  How are you?


 I am good! Swamped but good :heart2:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I was around 9 or so when I first saw it as well.






You see?  I've always been a chicken!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was just gonna say that V! I guess if she figured, if you can't beat 'em, join em. I hope she's benefitting from it in some way.


 Haha!! Probably yes!! I hope so too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am good! Swamped but good






Hi Vee.  Hang in there honey!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sounds like a nap is in order at some point today?[/COLOR]


I think so. Have to take G-money to the vet after 1 and hope to fit one in after that.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am good! Swamped but good :heart2:


:hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Year of highlight and contour


    I know!  How many do we need


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Vee.  Hang in there honey!!![/COLOR]


  :hug: Hiya Meddy!! I will!! How is your day coming along!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:    [COLOR=0000FF]You see?  I've always been a chicken![/COLOR]:lmao:


It's okay, Meddy. I like chicken. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think so. Have to take G-money to the vet after 1 and hope to fit one in after that.


    Oh no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Is G-money ailing?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Everybody jumped on the bandwagon[/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I know!  How many do we need[/COLOR]:shrugs:


One good one. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> One good one. :haha:


 Red lipsticks?? :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's okay, Meddy. I like chicken.






  I can't help it


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> One good one.


  I'm so beyond 'just one' at t his point


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh no:shock: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Is G-money ailing?[/COLOR]


He's just ancient (14 in July) and needing a tooth or two pulled. I'm taking him in to have the doctor look at his mouth and tell me how much it's going to be and then set an appt to actually have it (them) pulled. I just know he probably has a rotten one in there as his breathe is awful. (He won't let me look so I just know something is up)


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Red lipsticks?? :lol:


No, one needs about 12 good reds and one good contour palette. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm so beyond 'just one' at t his point[/COLOR]:thud:


Me too in everything but contour palettes. :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

My blog is finally back live! I hate ipage. We will switch to a different one this weekend.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My blog is finally back live! I hate ipage. We will switch to a different one this weekend.


ompom:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> ompom:


 Did you end up getting Victoriana?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Did you end up getting Victoriana?


I did! I got all 3 reds. :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did! I got all 3 reds. :haha:


 Yay!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> He's just ancient (14 in July) and needing a tooth or two pulled. I'm taking him in to have the doctor look at his mouth and tell me how much it's going to be and then set an appt to actually have it (them) pulled. I just know he probably has a rotten one in there as his breathe is awful. (He won't let me look so I just know something is up)


 Awwwwww.  Poor baby!!!  I can't stand to see our fur babies hurting!!!  I hope it's an easy quick fix!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My blog is finally back live! I hate ipage. We will switch to a different one this weekend.


   Oh that's awesome news C!!!!!!  Good luck switching over too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did! I got all 3 reds.


    Yay REDS!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, guys. I got myself to a Sephora today to check out the new Urban Decay concealer. I ended up getting the darkest shade. If you're darker than NC45, this isn't for you unless you want to use it under your eyes to brighten that area. I wanted some brightening for myself even though that's risky with my wrinkles and bags. The medium shades were way, way too light. I can't hang with that. The darkest shade pretty much matches my face and the coverage is surprising. I'm going to try it out full on in the next day or two and see if I remain pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## jenise (Feb 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Someone mentioned in the wash & dry thread that karly is sharing pics with TM directly and she knows that bec she is part of the Mail group!! Makes sense!





Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds good to me too.   Wha!!!





Shars said:


> I was just gonna say that V! I guess if she figured, if you can't beat 'em, join em. I hope she's benefitting from it in some way.


 Omg !!! That does make sense though.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's close to 80 here today (again)


  Oh I would love that. I miss short sleeves. I need warm weather - the cold has me depressed. The one day it was 70 I felt like I was breaking my shell and feeling normal. Now this again. *sigh*


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Awwwwww.  Poor baby!!!  I can't stand to see our fur babies hurting!!!  I hope it's an easy quick fix!!![/COLOR]


We just got back and he's going to have to have some teeth pulled. I'm taking him in on Friday morning and he'll be able to come home that afternoon. I feel bad because I don't know how long he's been having an issue because you'd never know there was anything wrong with him since he prances  around like a young pup and eats like a piggy. :haha: I just started to notice his breath was becoming beyond foul so I figured we needed to see what's going on up in homeboy's mouth. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Ouch! Well, rest up then!   Oh I would love that. I miss short sleeves. I need warm weather - the cold has me depressed. The one day it was 70 I felt like I was breaking my shell and feeling normal. Now this again. *sigh*


You can have it! I don't mind it right now,but I despise anything over around 80. 80 is even pushing it a bit for me.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You can have it! I don't mind it right now,but I despise anything over around 80. 80 is even pushing it a bit for me.


  Yeah 80 is the highest I like to get. More than that and it's a bit much.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Today is the first day I start second shift. I think I upset one of the managers already


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah 80 is the highest I like to get. More than that and it's a bit much.


I'm going to be getting real cranky over the next few months as it goes from tolerable to straight up helltacular.  heat


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Today is the first day I start second shift. I think I upset one of the managers already hboy:


Oh that's no good! I hope everything is okay with you and the manager.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's no good! I hope everything is okay with you and the manager.


  Me too. I'm not on my own account yet, on the lady's that is training me. She left in the middle of some email correspondence and so I took it up. He asked me who my boss was and I said I wasn't sure. The manager ended up coming up to me and introduced me to my boss - I knew she was a supervisor but I thought it was over packing, not stock movement(my department). He didn't seem happy with me. Oh well. My direct boss (the supervisor) was totally cool about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Me too. I'm not on my own account yet, on the lady's that is training me. She left in the middle of some email correspondence and so I took it up. He asked me who my boss was and I said I wasn't sure. The manager ended up coming up to me and introduced me to my boss - I knew she was a supervisor but I thought it was over packing, not stock movement(my department). He didn't seem happy with me. Oh well. My direct boss (the supervisor) was totally cool about it.


Well, if they want to get all butt hurt about that when you're new and still in training,they need to take a seat. It isn't like you went in and royally screwed something up or something. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Why do I want Unicorn Blood when it looks almost just like Wicked and Raven's Claw?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Why do I want Unicorn Blood when it looks almost just like Wicked and Raven's Claw?


Yup I want both :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, guys. I got myself to a Sephora today to check out the new Urban Decay concealer. I ended up getting the darkest shade. If you're darker than NC45, this isn't for you unless you want to use it under your eyes to brighten that area. I wanted some brightening for myself even though that's risky with my wrinkles and bags. The medium shades were way, way too light. I can't hang with that. The darkest shade pretty much matches my face and the coverage is surprising. I'm going to try it out full on in the next day or two and see if I remain pleasantly surprised by it.


  Where have you been!  I've missed you Shontay!!!!



Fingers crossed for you "remaining pleasantly surprised" by the concealer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Cause you like creepy scary things like "Unicorn Blood."


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Cause you like creepy scary things like "Unicorn Blood."


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, guys. I got myself to a Sephora today to check out the new Urban Decay concealer. I ended up getting the darkest shade. If you're darker than NC45, this isn't for you unless you want to use it under your eyes to brighten that area. I wanted some brightening for myself even though that's risky with my wrinkles and bags. The medium shades were way, way too light. I can't hang with that. The darkest shade pretty much matches my face and the coverage is surprising. I'm going to try it out full on in the next day or two and see if I remain pleasantly surprised by it.


Hi Shontay!  Fingers crossed that you end up continuing to like it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup I want both :sigh:


Tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Cause you like creepy scary things like "Unicorn Blood." [/COLOR]:shrugs:


:lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Omg - I had minimized the Specktra window after opening a new link and a video advertisement started playing with the audio on! I had no idea and it scared me to death. smh


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Omg - I had minimized the Specktra window after opening a new link and a video advertisement started playing with the audio on! I had no idea and it scared me to death. smh :shock:


I hate when that happens!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

Omg! Rupaul's Drag Race Battle of the seasons is here in Austin next month! How did I not know this? I must go!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

So how is everyone doing this afternoon? I'm here at work til 10pm, and right now this office is a tad slow.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So how is everyone doing this afternoon? I'm here at work til 10pm, and right now this office is a tad slow.


  Hi! I am doing okay, long lONG day at work... too much work today @[email protected]
  How are u doing? 

  10 pm? yikes  I just got home and I am exhausted


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So how is everyone doing this afternoon? I'm here at work til 10pm, and right now this office is a tad slow.


Doing okay, trying to stay up until at least 9pm but it's proving a difficult task. lol. I hope your shift goes well tonight CQ.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Could u tell me if it's dry or more on the hydrating side? My concealer only looks good if it's hydrating.. Like Nars or Pro longwear by Mac are too dry :/
> 
> 
> Hi! I am doing okay, long lONG day at work... too much work today @[email protected]
> ...


  Thank you! So far so good!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Gotta love long work days! I'm doing pretty good. I really like my job, though there is a lot of downtime. I actually like this shift - it gives me time in the morning to do my own thing, and then I have a little time when I get home, too. I do my best work at this time of day, too, so it's perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! So far so good!


  Glad u are doing good and u like ur job! That's awesome!!!! 
  Yea when I worked retail I didn't mind closing, it was nice to have all morning to myself haha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am unfortunately having multiple foundation issues. I have dry skin, which I exfoliate and moisturize. When I haven't exfoliated enough or moisturized enough, my foundation looks flaky. When I have, it ends up looking like it's separating on my skin and looks really strange. I use Studio Fix Fluid or Matchmaster and they both do this. I use the Goss method to apply it (loose translucent powder first, then foundation). I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing wrong or if I am just not using foundation that works well for my skin type. Any suggestions?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am unfortunately having multiple foundation issues. I have dry skin, which I exfoliate and moisturize. When I haven't exfoliated enough or moisturized enough, my foundation looks flaky. When I have, it ends up looking like it's separating on my skin and looks really strange. I use Studio Fix Fluid or Matchmaster and they both do this. I use the Goss method to apply it (loose translucent powder first, then foundation). I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing wrong or if I am just not using foundation that works well for my skin type. Any suggestions?


  Maybe try an overnight moisture mask? Just to get your skin super hydrated. I like the origins one a lot, it smells so yummy.   My skin is really dry right now so I'm avoiding wearing a lot of foundation and sticking to tinted moisturizer or BB cream. It sucks because I have some redness, but my skin feels hydrated.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My skin is really dry right now so I'm avoiding wearing a lot of foundation and sticking to tinted moisturizer or BB cream. It sucks because I have some redness, but my skin feels hydrated.


  The problem is, my skin is hydrated but still having problems (the separation). I haven't found a tinted moisturizer or BB cream I have liked yet. I have a lot of redness and acne, so I need the coverage.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So how is everyone doing this afternoon? I'm here at work til 10pm, and right now this office is a tad slow.


  I'm doing ok, sorta but hey things will get better. 
  Hope your shift goes well!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The problem is, my skin is hydrated but still having problems (the separation). I haven't found a tinted moisturizer or BB cream I have liked yet. I have a lot of redness and acne, so I need the coverage.


  I would take a break from exfoliating but still moisturize the same amount and see if that does anything??   I'm sorry boo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm sorry boo


  I've tried that too and then I just end up super flaky. I can't win!! I keep hoping for a magic foundation that cures all my problems but haven't found it yet.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm doing ok, sorta but hey things will get better.
> Hope your shift goes well!


  Thanks girl! Hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks girl! Hope things get better for you soon


  Thanks babe, I know they will but it is going to take time.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm doing ok, sorta but hey things will get better.  Hope your shift goes well!


  thinking of you lady


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

One more hour and I am home free!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> One more hour and I am home free!


  yay


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Same here. LOL.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup I want both


  Me too(midnight!). And Lasplash.....so many lippies so little time.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> thinking of you lady


  Thanks mel, I appreciate it truly.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm doing ok, sorta but hey things will get better.
> Hope your shift goes well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


>


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am unfortunately having multiple foundation issues. I have dry skin, which I exfoliate and moisturize. When I haven't exfoliated enough or moisturized enough, my foundation looks flaky. When I have, it ends up looking like it's separating on my skin and looks really strange. I use Studio Fix Fluid or Matchmaster and they both do this. I use the Goss method to apply it (loose translucent powder first, then foundation). I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing wrong or if I am just not using foundation that works well for my skin type. Any suggestions?


  I'm really dry, my face doesn't agree with any mac foundation, sadly. Unless I mix them with something else.
  Do you use a setting powder? after?

  Or a setting spray? I use two setting sprays, fix + (just a little) and UD setting spray and that has made the appearance of my foundation a lot less dry.
  Are you using a primer? if it's the texture of your skin, then u may need a smoothing primer.  I recommend if u can go to Sephora and get some samples. My favorite is Smashbox hydrating primer, but i know every skin is different so try a few different ones.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you guys getting the Jefree star new liquid lipsticks tonight? I've never tried this brand yet.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Where have you been!  I've missed you Shontay!!!![/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF]Fingers crossed for you "remaining pleasantly surprised" by the concealer![/COLOR]





NaomiH said:


> Hi Shontay!  Fingers crossed that you end up continuing to like it!


  Hey, ladies.  I can't say I've missed you all because I've been creeping. :lol: I just haven't had anything to say really. I haven't been buying much makeup and I haven't been excited by anything yet. Today, though I did spot a new contour compact from MUFE on Sephora.  I'm going to wait until next week, though.  





v0ltagekid said:


> Could u tell me if it's dry or more on the hydrating side? My concealer only looks good if it's hydrating.. Like Nars or Pro longwear by Mac are too dry :/


   It's more on the hydrating side on my dry skin. It's really creamy and felt good on. I was waiting for it to settle and cake, but I didn't see that. Again, I'll try it for a lot longer tomorrow probably.    





charismafulltv said:


> Are you guys getting the Jefree star new liquid lipsticks tonight? I've never tried this brand yet.


  I was looking into that brand and I gotta say I don't find it especially appealing. I'll pass. I have 2 lasplash shades coming, but the shipping is so _slow. _


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was looking into that brand and I gotta say I don't find it especially appealing. I'll pass. I have 2 lasplash shades coming, but the shipping is so _slow. _


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

Have any of you guys tried NYC lipstick in Blue Rose? If not I highly recommend it.  I was going through my stash and rediscovered it. Wow. Bright pink with a blue sheen, I almost want to call it a duochrome but the shift isn't that strong. It's gorgeous!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kind of an odd question but how often do u guys wash/change your pillow case


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was looking into that brand and I gotta say I don't find it especially appealing. I'll pass. I have 2 lasplash shades coming, but the shipping is so _slow. _


   Creeping? Creeping as in lurking??? 



Well that's cool too.  Just stick your head in every now & then and say hey!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Kind of an odd question but how often do u guys wash/change your pillow case


  Do you drool?  Every  one---two days because my puppy thinks she's royalty and will sometimes perch on it.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Do you drool?   Every  one---two days because my puppy thinks she's royalty and will sometimes perch on it. [/COLOR]


  Lol! No I don't but i only wash mine once a week in the middle of the week I just flip it and sleep on the other side lol but I've been looking into this new pillow case that's suppose to be amazing for acne prone sensitive skin but it's 35 bucks and idk if I'm willing to spend that on one pillow case


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Creeping? Creeping as in lurking??? [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Well that's cool too.  Just stick your head in every now & then and say hey!!  [/COLOR]


  Yes, lurking.  I prefer creeping because I dip in and dip out. I'm not actually posted up reading through and stalking. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Lol! No I don't but i only wash mine once a week in the middle of the week I just flip it and sleep on the other side lol but I've been looking into this new pillow case that's suppose to be amazing for acne prone sensitive skin but it's 35 bucks and idk if I'm willing to spend that on one pillow case


    That is steep for a single pillow case.  It sounds like you've really researched it.  Will frequent washing diminish the effects of it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes, lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you guys getting the Jefree star new liquid lipsticks tonight? I've never tried this brand yet.


  They are up if you want them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are up if you want them.


 I'm torn between getting it or the colour pop blushes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm torn between getting it or the colour pop blushes


At least they are perm...both places lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Same here. LOL.


I put it in my cart,but when I saw 5.95 for shipping I closed the tab.   All these companies with free or cheap shipping have me way too spoiled.  :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are up if you want them.


  did you get them dolly?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, ladies.  I can't say I've missed you all because I've been creeping. :lol: I just haven't had anything to say really. I haven't been buying much makeup and I haven't been excited by anything yet. Today, though I did spot a new contour compact from MUFE on Sephora.  I'm going to wait until next week, though.   It's more on the hydrating side on my dry skin. It's really creamy and felt good on. I was waiting for it to settle and cake, but I didn't see that. Again, I'll try it for a lot longer tomorrow probably.  I was looking into that brand and I gotta say I don't find it especially appealing. I'll pass. I have 2 lasplash shades coming, but the shipping is so _slow. _


Painfully slow! I just got mine yesterday and ordered on the 30th! I haven't been buying much makeup either really lately.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I put it in my cart,but when I saw 5.95 for shipping I closed the tab. All these companies with free or cheap shipping have me way too spoiled.


  Haha I hear yah, I want two of them so I guess I could deal with the shipping. I'm spoiled with free shipping too, which is why I still haven't bought Melts shadows even though I really want them. I'll suck it up at some point, LOL.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Kind of an odd question but how often do u guys wash/change your pillow case


I wash all my bed linens every Sunday.


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Kind of an odd question but how often do u guys wash/change your pillow case


  Once a week, I change my sheets every wednesday, I have two sets to rotate.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you guys getting the Jefree star new liquid lipsticks tonight? I've never tried this brand yet.


Decided to skip them again this go round.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Haha I hear yah, I want two of them so I guess I could deal with the shipping. I'm spoiled with free shipping too, which is why I still haven't bought Melts shadows even though I really want them. I'll suck it up at some point, LOL.


I can't get past their shipping either! Places like Nordies, MAC and Amazon sure have us ruined. Lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't get past their shipping either! Places like Nordies, MAC and Amazon sure have us ruined. Lol


  I know!! Haha. Between free 2 day shipping at sephora, free shipping and Nordie's, Amazon, MAC, even ulta if you spend enough. And even then, the other half have free shipping if you spend a certain amount(under $50).

  I'm flip flopping on getting the JS, I want Unicorn Blood and Celebrity skin...but I also want the purple one...and they're all supposed to be coming back together in a month or so, and could get them all at once to save ship. PLUS how close is UB or CS to what I have...haha. decisions. And I want to get some of the LaSplash smitten ones.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> did you get them dolly?


  Sorta lol 
  My sister bought the bundle...only to tell me she wants Redrum and that is all. She is giving me the other two, because she doesn't want them


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorta lol
> My sister bought the bundle...only to tell me she wants Redrum and that is all. She is giving me the other two, because she doesn't want them


  Ooh nice. Haha, maybe I'll wait and see your comparisons to the ones (we) have already hahaha. And get them when they restock along with the purple...hmmm...decisions decisions.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I know!! Haha. Between free 2 day shipping at sephora, free shipping and Nordie's, Amazon, MAC, even ulta if you spend enough. And even then, the other half have free shipping if you spend a certain amount(under $50).  I'm flip flopping on getting the JS, I want Unicorn Blood and Celebrity skin...but I also want the purple one...and they're all supposed to be coming back together in a month or so, and could get them all at once to save ship. PLUS how close is UB or CS to what I have...haha. decisions. And I want to get some of the LaSplash smitten ones.


 I think the waiting on a restock is a good idea. I really like UB and Redrum, but, I just know they're probably exact or very close to things I already have.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorta lol  My sister bought the bundle...only to tell me she wants Redrum and that is all. She is giving me the other two, because she doesn't want them


Awesome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ooh nice. Haha, maybe I'll wait and see your comparisons to the ones (we) have already hahaha. And get them when they restock along with the purple...hmmm...decisions decisions.


You could always wait. That is the best part, he says they'll restock in april..so it is a good idea to wait. Then he has the 3 new shades in March on top of that.   





NaomiH said:


> Awesome


Free lipsticks lol I won't complain :haha:


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Free lipsticks lol I won't complain


  Yes exactly! Haha. Plus I have the others to tied me over meanwhile. I finally wore Cashmere(I know) and I loved it. I was nervous about wearing the color on me, but it's great. And my Fyrinnae purple is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to wear Vixen next to compare it to Malevolent and Wicked. And I want to order Raven claw.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes exactly! Haha. Plus I have the others to tied me over meanwhile. I finally wore Cashmere(I know) and I loved it. I was nervous about wearing the color on me, but it's great. And my Fyrinnae purple is  . I need to wear Vixen next to compare it to Malevolent and Wicked. And I want to order Raven claw.


Omg Raven Claw is


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes exactly! Haha. Plus I have the others to tied me over meanwhile. I finally wore Cashmere(I know) and I loved it. I was nervous about wearing the color on me, but it's great. And my Fyrinnae purple is  . I need to wear Vixen next to compare it to Malevolent and Wicked. And I want to order Raven claw.


I got Raven Claw yesterday and it's a beauty!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got Raven Claw yesterday and it's a beauty!


  I ordered that one and another. I think it's called charming. It's a pinky nude from the looks of it. I hope I get them before March. hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered that one and another. I think it's called charming. It's a pinky nude from the looks of it. I hope I get them before March. hboy:


Ugh! Their shipping is so slow. I want 2 or so more bUT I'm dreading waiting for my package again.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Look who I found!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Look who I found!


  It's Dolly!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh! Their shipping is so slow. I want 2 or so more bUT I'm dreading waiting for my package again.


 I'd love to order but the shipping turns me off


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'd love to order but the shipping turns me off


It's definitely snail's paced. I ordered the 30th, got a shipping notice on the 3rd and received my package on the 11th.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I was looking into that brand and I gotta say I don't find it especially appealing. I'll pass. I have 2 lasplash shades coming, but the shipping is so _slow. _


  Thank you! I am super curious about this one!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 12, 2015)

One of the MCR vinyl I ordered was canceled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully it was the one I had debated not getting in the first place. The other is on its way!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That is steep for a single pillow case.  It sounds like you've really researched it.  Will frequent washing diminish the effects of it?[/COLOR]


  On the website it says no and it says u only need to wash once a week and dermatologist suggest washing an ordinary pillow case every 2 days


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> One of the MCR vinyl I ordered was canceled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  awww.. well yea maybe u weren't supposed to have that one then  haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Look who I found!





mel33t said:


> It's Dolly!!


lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> One of the MCR vinyl I ordered was canceled   Thankfully it was the one I had debated not getting in the first place. The other is on its way!


That's upsetting


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I put it in my cart,but when I *saw 5.95 for shipping I closed the tab*. All these companies with free or cheap shipping have me way too spoiled.


  Good move!!!  I had hub's VD gift delivered today so I could get free _delivery_ not shipping because it;s local----otherwise it would have been $13.99


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Look who I found!


  Wow!  Those colors are amazing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> On the website it says no and it says u only need to wash once a week and dermatologist suggest washing an ordinary pillow case every 2 days


    That sounds like a good deal then!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> awww.. well yea maybe u weren't supposed to have that one then  haha
> Probably not. But it was soooo beautiful...
> 
> 
> ...


  Indeed


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

So my coworker hasnt been able to come to work due to family problems the past week and a half. I think he's missed about five days in a row and he showed up today.   I understand that family and health come first and I empathize with him. But I also have conflicting emotions. He never called in, would just send a quick text to our boss. This left me with the majority of the work.   It's tax season. I'm in full work mode and I don't mind doing the extra work. But what bothers me is that my boss didn't say anything to this guy for not showing up and its business as usual... What about all the extra work I've done, or hours that I've put in? I feel like I'm being held to a differt standard sometimes. I don't know if its because I'm a woman and I work in a prominently male office, but I've really been pissed off about it. Just needed to rant and possibly hear a voice of reason.   Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent hboy:


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> So my coworker hasnt been able to come to work due to family problems the past week and a half. I think he's missed about five days in a row and he showed up today.   I understand that family and health come first and I empathize with him. But I also have conflicting emotions. He never called in, would just send a quick text to our boss. This left me with the majority of the work.   It's tax season. I'm in full work mode and I don't mind doing the extra work. But what bothers me is that my boss didn't say anything to this guy for not showing up and its business as usual... What about all the extra work I've done, or hours that I've put in? I feel like I'm being held to a differt standard sometimes. I don't know if its because I'm a woman and I work in a prominently male office, but I've really been pissed off about it. Just needed to rant and possibly hear a voice of reason.   Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent hboy:


   That's a bit messed up. I'm going through a similar thing.  It's okay for me to work short and train a person.  But, this guy is traumatized at the level of work the job entails and won't budge.  I have to do all of the work, while they talk sports and women. I've been in and out of the ER and doctors visits for my toddler.   I had full documentation and missed only a day and a half.  He didn't pay me using family leave.  Instead he used one day of my vacation time and didn't pay the rest of the four hours.  When I returned to work, he gave me the vacation calendar request for vacation hours I no longer really have because I only work PT.  It was a wtf moment.  Then I had to bust my butt working short, while they talked sports and women and I haven't slept in what feels like forever.  All I can say is hang in there.  Unfortunately, it will always be a man's world.  We need to eat at the end of the day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> So my coworker hasnt been able to come to work due to family problems the past week and a half. I think he's missed about five days in a row and he showed up today.   I understand that family and health come first and I empathize with him. But I also have conflicting emotions. He never called in, would just send a quick text to our boss. This left me with the majority of the work.   It's tax season. I'm in full work mode and I don't mind doing the extra work. But what bothers me is that my boss didn't say anything to this guy for not showing up and its business as usual... What about all the extra work I've done, or hours that I've put in? I feel like I'm being held to a differt standard sometimes. I don't know if its because I'm a woman and I work in a prominently male office, but I've really been pissed off about it. Just needed to rant and possibly hear a voice of reason.   Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent hboy:


You have every right to feel this way and I totally agree with you. I'm sorry


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good move!!!  I had hub's VD gift delivered today so I could get free _delivery_ not shipping because it;s local----otherwise it would have been $13.99 [/COLOR]:shock:


$13.99?!?! :thud:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent


  Yikes... Sorry to hear this :/ 
  I've always disliked having male bosses, they always treated me different. :/ 
  My ex boss had me "dog sit" aside from all my paralegal duties, it was super frustrating, he never said thank you.
  I love dogs so much, and loved his dog, but once he left him with me for Christmas week (seriously last minute thing, barely any notice) and when he came back he didn't say thank you! He only said, "did u take him out today"....







  Lmao, I would get 50 puppies if I could claim them as dependents haha!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> So my coworker hasnt been able to come to work due to family problems the past week and a half. I think he's missed about five days in a row and he showed up today.   I understand that family and health come first and I empathize with him. But I also have conflicting emotions. He never called in, would just send a quick text to our boss. This left me with the majority of the work.   It's tax season. I'm in full work mode and I don't mind doing the extra work. But what bothers me is that my boss didn't say anything to this guy for not showing up and its business as usual... What about all the extra work I've done, or hours that I've put in? I feel like I'm being held to a differt standard sometimes. I don't know if its because I'm a woman and I work in a prominently male office, but I've really been pissed off about it. Just needed to rant and possibly hear a voice of reason.   Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent hboy:


That's annoying and I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this Mel. I think you have every right to feel how you're feeling. :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> *Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent*


  Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..

  @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have every right to feel this way and I totally agree with you. I'm sorry


  Thank you  :hug:   





LV2EVOLVE said:


> That's a bit messed up. I'm going through a similar thing.  It's okay for me to work short and train a person.  But, this guy is traumatized at the level of work the job entails and won't budge.  I have to do all of the work, while they talk sports and women. I've been in and out of the ER and doctors visits for my toddler.   I had full documentation and missed only a day and a half.  He didn't pay me using family leave.  Instead he used one day of my vacation time and didn't pay the rest of the four hours.  When I returned to work, he gave me the vacation calendar request for vacation hours I no longer really have because I only work PT.  It was a wtf moment.  Then I had to bust my butt working short, while they talked sports and women and I haven't slept in what feels like forever.  All I can say is hang in there.  Unfortunately, it will always be a man's world.  We need to eat at the end of the day.


  That's insane. I'm sorry you're going through a similar situation. I would like to say that its not always going to be a mans world, but then there's days like today where I get beyond frustrated. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..  @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


So cute!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yikes... Sorry to hear this :/  I've always disliked having male bosses, they always treated me different. :/  My ex boss had me "dog sit" aside from all my paralegal duties, it was super frustrating, he never said thank you. I love dogs so much, and loved his dog, but once he left him with me for Christmas week (seriously last minute thing, barely any notice) and when he came back he didn't say thank you! He only said, "did u take him out today"....      Lmao, I would get 50 puppies if I could claim them as dependents haha!


  That's the worst!! Its like you're being taken advantage of for your time and hard work. I'm sorry 


NaomiH said:


> That's annoying and I'm sorry you're having to deal with all this Mel. I think you have every right to feel how you're feeling. :hug:


  Thanks Naomi :hug:   





v0ltagekid said:


> Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..  @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


  Puppies!!!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

@CrimsonQuill have you tried the new Too Faced Hangover primer? I used it today with NARS sheer glow (which is a bit drying on me normally) and I have little to no dry patches.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> @CrimsonQuill have you tried the new Too Faced Hangover primer? I used it today with NARS sheer glow (which is a bit drying on me normally) and I have little to no dry patches.


  I will have to try that! Truth be told, I've only used a primer once (some Mally primer) and my foundation separated something awful. I need to check into some primers. I've always debunked them but I guess I need to suck it up and buy one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> @CrimsonQuill have you tried the new Too Faced Hangover primer? I used it today with NARS sheer glow (which is a bit drying on me normally) and I have little to no dry patches.


  I tried it, I loved it until I smelled it.. ew lmao ( I am super sensitive to smells, but that was gross... like a rotten pina colada...)
  Did anyone else's smell weird?

  Also it broke me out so I stopped using it :/


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I tried it, I loved it until I smelled it.. ew lmao ( I am super sensitive to smells, but that was gross... like a rotten pina colada...) Did anyone else's smell weird?  Also it broke me out so I stopped using it :/


  It does smell funky, but I do like the way it feels. It hasn't broken me out yet, but I haven't worn it consistently.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It does smell funky, but I do like the way it feels. It hasn't broken me out yet, but I haven't worn it consistently.


  I lOVED how it made my foundation look, it was exactly what I needed.
  The scent kinda went away after like an hour for me, so that was good, but the next day I had some blemishes.
  I don't have acne or break out normally, only when I have an allergy to something... so :/ it made me really sad :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent


   Sorry you're going through this Mel.  It's just wrong on so, so many levels.  You have every right to feel the way that you do.  All of that, and stupid questions too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..
> 
> @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


   OMG.  What a little sweetie!  That face!  You can never get angry at that face.  She's so, so adorable.  What's her name??


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> to eat at the end of the day.


  I miss working---until I hear these issues and I'm reminded that they do exist.  I'm very sorry you're going through this crap!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..  @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


So cute


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

Hiiii guys!! Miss hanging out here a lot!!! Hate first quarter lol!! @mel33t sorry you are having a tough week!! Hang in there!! Tax season really makes people crazy lol!! Dog as dependent really??? Lmao What's everyone's  plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Talking about dogs, look what my grandma just got..  @[email protected] she's such a lovely little baby, I want her for me. I am SO jealous


 She is a cutie!! :heart2:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiii guys!! Miss hanging out here a lot!!! Hate first quarter lol!! @mel33t sorry you are having a tough week!! Hang in there!! Tax season really makes people crazy lol!! Dog as dependent really??? Lmao What's everyone's  plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


Hi V! :hug: No plans for me since I'm single this year. Just going to go to work and then come home and stuff my face with junk food, drink too much wine and gain back the 10 pounds I've lost. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What's everyone's plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


   Out to dinner Friday night, dinner in on Saturday.  I'm making veal marsala.  It's supposed to be very cold w/snow in the afternoon.  I'm looking forward to snuggling 
   w/hubs & my pup to watch a movie!!  What are you doing???


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  What a little sweetie!  That face!  You can never get angry at that face.  She's so, so adorable.  What's her name??
> Her name is Bijou! I want to steal her hahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


  Isn't she? I think she's so small... almost like she's not real xD like a toy


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi V! :hug: No plans for me since I'm single this year. Just going to go to work and then come home and stuff my face with junk food, drink too much wine and gain back the 10 pounds I've lost. :lol:


 Hiya buddy :hug: lol that's a good Saturday night right there!! 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Out to dinner Friday night, dinner in on Saturday.  I'm making veal marsala.  It's supposed to be very cold w/snow in the afternoon.  I'm looking forward to snuggling[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   w/hubs & my pup to watch a movie!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]What are you doing???[/COLOR]


 Yay!!Sounds fun Meddy!!  No big plans here except for dinner out and a lazy day in mostly!! ( atleast as far as I know) but knowing how bad my DH is with surprises that should be it :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're a riot Naomi.  I bet you'll watch scary movies too!!!!  You could throw a 'Galentine' party with your lady friends/gals as they put on TV.  I've never heard of that 
until today but it makes sense. I hate how things are just all about couples.  That's another reason we've opted to stay home on Saturday----it's a tad hokey to us to make a point of going out on Saturday, even though that's the nigh we usually go out to dinner.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey girl! how are you?

  I have been really stressed lately,.. I lost 7 lbs in January and now I am sure I gained it all back like last week xD


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No big plans here except for dinner out and a lazy day in mostly!! ( atleast as far as I know) but knowing how bad my DH is with surprises that should be it


   Well I hope you enjoy whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey girl! how are you?
> 
> I have been really stressed lately,.. I lost 7 lbs in January and now I am sure I gained it all back like last week xD


    You didn't look one bit heavy in your pics w/the puppy!!!!  You look adorable VK!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Her name is Bijou! I want to steal her hahaha!
> 
> 
> Isn't she? I think she's so small... almost like she's not real xD like a toy


    Oh that's a cute name.  Will she get much larger?  My dog is just over 4lbs and she's full grown!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiii guys!! Miss hanging out here a lot!!! Hate first quarter lol!! @mel33t sorry you are having a tough week!! Hang in there!! Tax season really makes people crazy lol!! Dog as dependent really??? Lmao What's everyone's  plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


  :hug: I think for Valentines Day the man and I are just going to dinner. I got him the most awesome card. It's the lady and the tramp I'm the spaghetti sharing scene and when you open the card the puppies move together and kiss. It says "you're the only one I'd want on the other end of my spaghetti"    He's a chef..and I like to eat. So it works lol :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry you're going through this Mel.  It's just wrong on so, so many levels.  You have every right to feel the way that you do.  All of that, and stupid questions too![/COLOR]hboy:


  Thanks Meddy  How've you been? Any exciting new makeup purchases lately


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What's everyone's plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


  Rob and I are going to go get seafood. I tried to call and make reservations this morning but they don't make reservations  This place is a 30-45 minute wait on a normal day, we are going to be waiting forever on Saturday! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiii guys!! Miss hanging out here a lot!!! Hate first quarter lol!! @mel33t sorry you are having a tough week!! Hang in there!! Tax season really makes people crazy lol!! Dog as dependent really??? Lmao What's everyone's  plan for Valentine's Day, if any?


Miss you too V


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey girl! how are you?  I have been really stressed lately,.. I lost 7 lbs in January and now I am sure I gained it all back like last week xD


I'm doing okay, thanks. How are you? I hope what's stressing you out resolves itself soon for you. How's your mom?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]You're a riot Naomi.  I bet you'll watch scary movies too!!!!  You could throw a 'Galentine' party with your lady friends/gals as they put on TV.  I've never heard of that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]until today but it makes [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sense.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I hate how things are just all about couples.  That's another reason we've opted to stay home on Saturday----it's a tad hokey to us to make a point of going out on Saturday, even though [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that's the nigh we usually go out to dinner.[/COLOR]


I will probably watch movies and for you Meddy, I'll make it something fun like Pillow Talk.  I've always found V-day a bit silly and have never made a thing of it even when in a relationship, but it sure does still make you want to give all couples the stink eye when you're single. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> How've you been? Any exciting new makeup purchases lately


    I'm good thanks Mel!!! I just got my 6th and hopefully last Armani eye tint yesterday and tomorrow my Tom Ford 
   cream eyeshadow and some Chanel items will be delivered---an e/s quad, a blush, this week, and I'm waiting 
   for  another cream shadow, and an eye pencil.  I can't wait to get them!!!!  Oh and I got some fashion jewelry  
   this  week and I'm waiting for another order to arrive.  I think I need to go sit in the corner away from my 
   computer for awhile.





 What have you snagged lately?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> So my coworker hasnt been able to come to work due to family problems the past week and a half. I think he's missed about five days in a row and he showed up today.   I understand that family and health come first and I empathize with him. But I also have conflicting emotions. He never called in, would just send a quick text to our boss. This left me with the majority of the work.   It's tax season. I'm in full work mode and I don't mind doing the extra work. But what bothers me is that my boss didn't say anything to this guy for not showing up and its business as usual... What about all the extra work I've done, or hours that I've put in? I feel like I'm being held to a differt standard sometimes. I don't know if its because I'm a woman and I work in a prominently male office, but I've really been pissed off about it. Just needed to rant and possibly hear a voice of reason.   Someone just asked me if they could claim their dog as a dependent hboy:


 You need to tell your boss that it's not alright that he does that because he's just enabling him. The dog dependent is hilarious!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've always found V-day a bit silly and have never made a thing of it even when in a relationship, but it sure does *still make you want to give all couples the stink eye when you're single.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yes I get it.  I don't think we've ever gone out on Valentine's Day.  It just feels too conspicuous.  I'm much 
      more comfortable at home.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I rather like sharing the day with my dog!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Finally KVD Lolita is back online,  I feel like I've been waiting forever to grab that lipstick!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]What a freakin' perfect card!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] That's so awesome.  I would be so intimidated cooking for him!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm good thanks Mel!!! I just got my 6th and hopefully last Armani eye tint yesterday and tomorrow my Tom Ford[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   cream eyeshadow and some Chanel items will be delivered---an e/s quad, a blush, this [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]week, and I'm waiting[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   for  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]another cream shadow, and an eye pencil.  I can't wait to get them!!!!  Oh and I got some fashion jewelry  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   this  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]week and I'm waiting for another order to arrive.  I think I need to go sit in the corner [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]away[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] from my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   computer for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]awhile.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha:       [COLOR=0000FF]What have you snagged lately?[/COLOR]


  Those Armani eye tints look gorgeous!! Great haul Meddy! Which Chanel blush did you get? I recently picked up Rose Bronze and its everything   I just placed an order for some ColorPop goodies and I plan to head to Sephora this weekend to pick up the KVD Interstellar palette and a few skincare essentials. Everything runs out at the same time :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 12, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Finally KVD Lolita is back online, I feel like I've been waiting forever to grab that lipstick!


  Thanks so much for the update Novocainedreams! I just placed an order with LUV too! I've been waiting for restocks forever too!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :hug: I think for Valentines Day the man and I are just going to dinner. I got him the most awesome card. It's the lady and the tramp I'm the spaghetti sharing scene and when you open the card the puppies move together and kiss. It says "you're the only one I'd want on the other end of my spaghetti"    He's a chef..and I like to eat. So it works lol :haha:


 Yay !! That sounds cute!! Have a fun day Mel!!  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I are going to go get seafood. I tried to call and make reservations this morning but they don't make reservations  This place is a 30-45 minute wait on a normal day, we are going to be waiting forever on Saturday! LOL


 Seafood!! Yum!! I hope you get in without a long wait!! I hate waiting for reservations lol! It makes me terribly hungry and by the time we get our table I would have lost my apetite (yeah I am weird that way)


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Miss you too V


 :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's a cute name.  Will she get much larger?  My dog is just over 4lbs and she's full grown!


  only 4lbs? what breed ??? 
  She's supposed to be up to 10lbs, but my grandma hopes she stays on the smaller side. Her old doggie, Penelope, died recently. She was 10lbs, same breed, Coton.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks so much for the update Novocainedreams! I just placed an order with LUV too! I've been waiting for restocks forever too!


  Luv is my 2nd fav


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I just placed an order for some ColorPop goodies and I plan to head to Sephora this weekend to pick up the KVD Interstellar palette and a few skincare essentials. Everything runs out at the same time


  I ordered a JC blush Crescendo #250 from the La Perle De Chanel collection.  It's a gorgeous pink. Here's the link to the thread where there are some really good 
    swatches.  http://www.specktra.net/t/190765/pearl-whitening-collection/150#post_2890956

   So far I think it's just available at Chanel.com.  I'm glad you're loving Rose Bronze!!!!  

   Sounds like you've had the shopping bug too.  I can't seem to get rid of it.  When will your ColorPop order arrive?

  I just within the past 15 minutes ordered some skin care stuff from Sephora just  to get the 500 point VIBR perk.  They just saw me coming.  I was actually minding my 
   own business and checking my Email & poof---there it was. 



 I use Algenist products, so I thought why not have some minis via the perk.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks,* she's doing a little better.*
> *She got a lawyer this week so I feel a lot more relieved about that.*
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm glad your mother is feeling a tad better.  Getting a lawyer was a good move---she shouldn't have that burden on her while she's trying to get better.  I hope things 
   get resolved soon.

   A Sunday outing will be something nice to look forward to after being in class on Saturday.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad your mother is feeling a tad better.  Getting a lawyer was a good move---she shouldn't have that burden on her while she's trying to get better.  I hope things
> get resolved soon.
> 
> A Sunday outing will be something nice to look forward to after being in class on Saturday.  ENJOY!!!


  Yea, I hope so. I haven't decided where we are eating yet but it shall be somewhere fun 

  Yea, she needed that lawyer, I'm glad she found one. It was tough because she wanted one that spoke Spanish too, so yay we found her!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered a JC blush Crescendo #250 from the La Perle De Chanel collection.  It's a gorgeous pink. Here's the link to the thread where there are some really good
> swatches.  http://www.specktra.net/t/190765/pearl-whitening-collection/150#post_2890956
> 
> So far I think it's just available at Chanel.com.  I'm glad you're loving Rose Bronze!!!!
> ...


  Wow Crescendo is gorgeous! Even the lip glosses are beautiful in that collection. I may have to pick a few things up! 

  ColorPop usually takes about a week and a half for me. I don't really mind it. They package it well and price wise they're amazing. 

  I am always with the shopping bug lol. I'm trying to save for IMATS because I want some Hakuhodo (spelling?) brushes. That is a fantastic perk! If it's at my Sephora I will be picking it up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, I hope so. I haven't decided where we are eating yet but it shall be somewhere fun
> 
> Yea, she needed that lawyer, I'm glad she found one. It was tough because she wanted one that spoke Spanish too, so yay we found her!


   EXCELLENT on both counts VK!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Wow Crescendo is gorgeous! Even the lip glosses are beautiful in that collection. I may have to pick a few things up!
> 
> ColorPop usually takes about a week and a half for me. I don't really mind it. They package it well and price wise they're amazing.
> 
> I am always with the shopping bug lol. I'm trying to save for IMATS because I want some Hakuhodo (spelling?) brushes. That is a fantastic perk! If it's at my Sephora I will be picking it up.


  I skipped the lip glosses, even though I like this particular formula better than the Chanel glossimers.  I have a very pretty pink in this formula and I just don't reach for my
  glosses often enough to justify more at this point.  

  Brushes are a great investment and the Hakuhodos have a great reputation!!!  Every once in awhile Sephora has a perk worth using points on.  I hope they have it at your 
  Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> aww thank you.
> I want to lose like 20lbs... That's what I gained after the car accident I had.. really I gained 25 :/
> *le sigh*
> only 4lbs? what breed ???
> She's supposed to be up to 10lbs, but my grandma hopes she stays on the smaller side. Her old doggie, Penelope, died recently. She was 10lbs, same breed, Coton.


    You look amazing just as you are but you have to be comfortable in your own skin.  I wish you well with your diet.  You appear to have small bones like me.  An extra 
   5 lbs feels like 20 so I know what you mean.

    I have a Yorkshire Terrier, Abby and she's so, so sweet.  I waited 7 years after my last Yorkie died. I had her for nearly 17 years.  I should have gotten another one 
    sooner but it now seems that this was meant to be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You look amazing just as you are but you have to be comfortable in your own skin.  I wish you well with your diet.  You appear to have small bones like me.  An extra[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   5 lbs feels like 20 so I know[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] what you mean.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    I have a Yorkshire Terrier, Abby and she's so, so sweet.  I waited 7 years after my last Yorkie died. I had her for nearly 17 years.  I should have gotten another one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    sooner but it now seems that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]this was meant to be.[/COLOR]


she's adorable


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You look amazing just as you are but you have to be comfortable in your own skin.  I wish you well with your diet.  You appear to have small bones like me.  An extra
> 5 lbs feels like 20 so I know what you mean.
> 
> I have a Yorkshire Terrier, Abby and she's so, so sweet.  I waited 7 years after my last Yorkie died. I had her for nearly 17 years.  I should have gotten another one
> sooner but it now seems that this was meant to be.


 
  AWWWWWW SHE IS SO CUTE OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





  THAT BOW!!!!!!!!!!! What a sweetie!!!



  Thank you, it's a literal 25lbs lol.... but I have gotten rid of them before, I just have to get motivated somehow. It's been hard lately, but I will try again tomorrow, that's all I can do


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> AWWWWWW SHE IS SO CUTE OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you Lady Dolly & VK.  She just has the best disposition and personality.



I'm totally smitten.  She has a harness & leash that match the bow and the 
   harness has a larger bow just like the one she's wearing.  I had them custom made because of her size.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Lady Dolly & VK.  She just has the best disposition and personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She is adorable! I want one xD
  My landlord won't let me have a dog, it really does break my heart. I love love dogs.

  Awww a set! Where did u get it? I wanna get something for Bijou, but everything seems too big


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> She is adorable! I want one xD My landlord won't let me have a dog, it really does break my heart. I love love dogs.  Awww a set! Where did u get it? I wanna get something for Bijou, but everything seems too big


 Fur babies!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks so much for the update Novocainedreams! I just placed an order with LUV too! I've been waiting for restocks forever too!


  You're welcome!! I'm glad you were able to get them too!!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 12, 2015)

I just purchased this magical pillow CASE for $35. It has silver ions in it that are suppose to kill bacteria on contact you wash it every 7-10 days and it's good for up to a year. I have major sensitive acne prone skin so I hope this helps.. Do you guys think im nuts ? Lol I'm starting to think I am but I'm willing to try anything to get my skin on point


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Seafood!! Yum!! I hope you get in without a long wait!! I hate waiting for reservations lol! It makes me terribly hungry and by the time we get our table I would have lost my apetite (yeah I am weird that way)


  I am the same way! I get to a point where I'm so hungry it makes me sick and then I can't eat much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy friday the 13th everyone  And have a happy friday and weekend


----------



## mel33t (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy friday the 13th everyone  And have a happy friday and weekend


  Its Friday the 13th ?!?   Happy weekend!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH EVERYONE!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks, she's doing a little better. She got a lawyer this week so I feel a lot more relieved about that.    I'm stressed because of school and some other issues, but I can't complain too much  I just need to get through this school semester xD one day at a time.      Mike and I don't usually go out the day of. Even this week, I have school Saturday, so we'll be going out Sunday. I know  I will probably really dead after school on Saturday and won't want to sit through a movie. So Sunday it is!    I love that lippieeeee... one of my favs! I have both forms, liquid and lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You look amazing just as you are but you have to be comfortable in your own skin.  I wish you well with your diet.  You appear to have small bones like me.  An extra[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   5 lbs feels like 20 so I know[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] what you mean.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    I have a Yorkshire Terrier, Abby and she's so, so sweet.  I waited 7 years after my last Yorkie died. I had her for nearly 17 years.  I should have gotten another one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    sooner but it now seems that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]this was meant to be.[/COLOR]


Abby  My littlest niece is named Abbey.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Just dropped Georgie at the vet and he was so scared and shaking and looking at me like I've betrayed him. I'm still sitting in the parking lot crying a bit. Such a ninny I am. :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just dropped Georgie at the vet and he was so scared and shaking and looking at me like I've betrayed him. I'm still sitting in the parking lot crying a bit. Such a ninny I am.


  Awww that's so sad... 
  Isn't that horrible, they don't understand you so they just feel like you abandoned them


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you  :hug:     Awww that's so sad...  Isn't that horrible, they don't understand you so they just feel like you abandoned them


It was awful, I had to hold him while he got a shot and then put him in a kennel to wait for the drugs to kick in and he was trying to get out and started yelping as I walked out. I'll be one happy mommy when I pick him up later and see he's okay, I just know I'm going to be stressed out all day until I get him home.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was awful, I had to hold him while he got a shot and then put him in a kennel to wait for the drugs to kick in and he was trying to get out and started yelping as I walked out. I'll be one happy mommy when I pick him up later and see he's okay, I just know I'm going to be stressed out all day until I get him home.


  Awww sorry  

  My dogs in Guatemala hated my vet, so he showed me how to put shots in them. 
  The few times I did it, they looked at me like..  "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mom but whyyyyy??"


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th haha! And in honor of this marvelous mauve is back at Sephora of anyone is still looking!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Happy Friday the 13th haha! And in honor of this marvelous mauve is back at Sephora of anyone is still looking!


 I love MM! Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I love MM! Happy Friday the 13th!


  Morning! 

  Happy Friday the 13th lol!

  I hope nobody has bad luck today @[email protected]


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Good luck so far! I finally found out what red lipstick is used in Marvel's Agent Carter on Peggy Carter and just ordered it! ompom:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good luck so far! I finally found out what red lipstick is used in Marvel's Agent Carter on Peggy Carter and just ordered it!


  ohh that's pretty! what is it?

  I didn't love the show sadly :/
  did u?


----------



## jenise (Feb 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> @CrimsonQuill have you tried the new Too Faced Hangover primer? I used it today with NARS sheer glow (which is a bit drying on me normally) and I have little to no dry patches.


  Just started using this and I love it! I use in conjunction w pore minimizing from smashbox. I love the way it smells :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just started using this and I love it! I use in conjunction w pore minimizing from smashbox. I love the way it smells


  You love the smell?
  Yikes, I felt like I had rotten pina colada on my face lol!

  I wish everything was unscented XD


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> ohh that's pretty! what is it?  I didn't love the show sadly :/ did u?


I like the show,its nice seeing such a strong ass kicking lady as a focal point of a show. It's Besame Cosmetics lipstick in 1946 Red Velvet. They seem to do reformulations of vintage colours.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Morning Ladies!


Morning Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Happy Friday the 13th haha! And in honor of this marvelous mauve is back at Sephora of anyone is still looking!


Yay! Finally!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 13, 2015)

I ordered Marvelous Mauve this morning. When I went to Sephora the other day that one and the dark berry shade were the only two sold out. I got the dark purple one & it's pretty nice. I swatched MM and really liked the way it looked on my skin. Can't wait to get it.   I'm wearing the Urban Decay concealer all over my face today & it feels so light. I completely forgot I had it on and while waiting to go outside I had my hands all over my face before I remembered I was wearing makeup. I guess that's a good thing. :lol:


----------



## jenise (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> You love the smell? Yikes, I felt like I had rotten pina colada on my face lol!  I wish everything was unscented XD


 Yeah Mine doesn't smell like rotten piña collada at all!


----------



## Shars (Feb 13, 2015)

Have any of you ladies tried this waterproof retractable brow pencil from Sephora's collection? It looks to me like the ABH Brow Wiz.

  http://www.sephora.com/retractable-brow-pencil-waterproof-P286513?skuId=1594290


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Its Friday the 13th ?!?   Happy weekend!


Yes ompom: lol   





NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH EVERYONE!


 


NaomiH said:


> I like the show,its nice seeing such a strong ass kicking lady as a focal point of a show. It's Besame Cosmetics lipstick in 1946 Red Velvet. They seem to do reformulations of vintage colours.


Yes..I was thinking of heading down to their flagship store. My sister has been crazy to try them for months now  and I'm still like meh lol then I saw Besame was used in AHS freak show and now I want the lipstick Dandy put on in the last episode :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah Mine doesn't smell like rotten piña collada at all!


  mmm maybe mine is bad.. :/
  oh oh... 
  what does urs smell like?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes ompom: lol   Yes..I was thinking of heading down to their flagship store. My sister has been crazy to try them for months now  and I'm still like meh lol then I saw Besame was used in AHS freak show and now I want the lipstick Dandy put on in the last episode :lol:


I'd never heard of them until I went searching for the lipstick used on the show! They have lots of pretty lippies. I wonder if they have a counter or anything near me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'd never heard of them until I went searching for the lipstick used on the show! They have lots of pretty lippies. I wonder if they have a counter or anything near me.


  They will eventually start selling the lipsticks at Sephora. They have some items already on the website but not much.


----------



## jenise (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh thanks! I'll check them out. i only have a powder from them and haven't tried it yet lol mmm maybe mine is bad.. :/ oh oh...  what does urs smell like?


 Like delicious coconut! Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister has been crazy to try them for months now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I miss Dandy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I miss Dandy.


  Dandy was a brilliantly crafted character.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Like delicious coconut! Lol


  oh lord :/ haha mine has to be rotten then..
  I have the worse luck


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dandy was a brilliantly crafted character.


  He was. And Finn Wittrock is not bad to look at either...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> He was. And Finn Wittrock is not bad to look at either...


Yea he's a looker


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a question for you ladies... Every time I try to wear Stila eye products especially the liner it makes my eyes all wierd and filmy and I tear up until I remove it. Anyone else experience this? I bought a set of their liners last year and im ready to toss them.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

It is completely crazy here today. Everyone is doing things differently and I don't know which way to do them. I'm just following my boss' instructions at this point. I can't wait for 10pm to get here!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It is completely crazy here today. Everyone is doing things differently and I don't know which way to do them. I'm just following my boss' instructions at this point. I can't wait for 10pm to get here!


  Yea just follow ur boss' instructions  : / that way u can say "u told me this" haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

So I don't really know where to post this, but I am 100% perplexed.
  I have super straight lashes, and I normally curl them, and then apply waterproof mascara. Since it dries faster it holds my curl, and we are happy right.


  But.. .I got this sample size of the new "Roller lash" mascara by Benefit... and it says it curls without a lash curler..


  So... I try it... with no lash curler..


  Holy mother..... 

  It curls so good by itself, and holds my curl... what kind of black magic is in this.. ....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I don't really know where to post this, but I am 100% perplexed.
> I have super straight lashes, and I normally curl them, and then apply waterproof mascara. Since it dries faster it holds my curl, and we are happy right.
> 
> 
> ...


  Picture! I need this mascara now!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Picture! I need this mascara now!!!!


 
  I have like no makeup on, aside from the mascara, hold on lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have like no makeup on, aside from the mascara, hold on lol


  Holy Guacamole! That is amazing!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy Guacamole! That is amazing!!!!


  my lashes are so straight like.. u can't see them like on the picture, so this is like  to me.. wow what..
  even waterproof mascara sometimes doesn't hold the curl.. I am really impressed


----------



## Melrose (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey there beautiful ladies! Happy early valentines day! We decided to open our gifts tonight. The hubs got me the Venus pallette, cashmere and suedeberry! Utopia should be arriving tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> my lashes are so straight like.. u can't see them like on the picture, so this is like  to me.. wow what.. even waterproof mascara sometimes doesn't hold the curl.. I am really impressed


So am I! And waterproof oh yes.   





Melrose said:


> Hey there beautiful ladies! Happy early valentines day! We decided to open our gifts tonight. The hubs got me the Venus pallette, cashmere and suedeberry! Utopia should be arriving tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well.


Hope you are well! Miss you! Have a super happy Valentine's day :kiss:


----------



## jenise (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I don't really know where to post this, but I am 100% perplexed. I have super straight lashes, and I normally curl them, and then apply waterproof mascara. Since it dries faster it holds my curl, and we are happy right.   But.. .I got this sample size of the new "Roller lash" mascara by Benefit... and it says it curls without a lash curler..   So... I try it... with no lash curler..   Holy mother.....   It curls so good by itself, and holds my curl... what kind of black magic is in this.. ....


 Really wanna try this!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They will eventually start selling the lipsticks at Sephora. They have some items already on the website but not much.


Woot! I saw several colours on the site that I'm interested in trying once I get my order and determine whether or not I like their formula or not.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dandy was a brilliantly crafted character.


:agree:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> He was. And Finn Wittrock is not bad to look at either...


Not hard to look at at all.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> So I don't really know where to post this, but I am 100% perplexed. I have super straight lashes, and I normally curl them, and then apply waterproof mascara. Since it dries faster it holds my curl, and we are happy right.   But.. .I got this sample size of the new "Roller lash" mascara by Benefit... and it says it curls without a lash curler..   So... I try it... with no lash curler..   Holy mother.....   It curls so good by itself, and holds my curl... what kind of black magic is in this.. ....


I might have to try this!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have like no makeup on, aside from the mascara, hold on lol


:thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Hey there beautiful ladies! Happy early valentines day! We decided to open our gifts tonight. The hubs got me the Venus pallette, cashmere and suedeberry! Utopia should be arriving tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well.


Hiya Melrose!  How have you been? That sounds like a wonderful gift.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Woot! I saw several colours on the site that I'm interested in trying once I get my order and determine whether or not I like their formula or not.


  Let me know if you..or when you order and which colours you decided on


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just thirty more minutes and I am home free. I am exhausted, work was non-stop today and I think eventually they are going to start asking me to work weekends. I'm torn about this - the money would be nice but I like having my days off, and where I'm in my 90 day probation period I have no vacation time, and even after, I will have very little. But if it happens, it is out of my hands. I'm too lucky to have this job to quit just because I have mandatory weekends.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

Im going to dinner with my hubby tonight and decided to wear Russian Red. I forgot how much I love this one!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That's really weird   Their liner didn't stay in my waterline, but I didn't have the filmy effect with them, they just kinda went away. So sorry   Yea just follow ur boss' instructions  : / that way u can say "u told me this" haha


 The eyeliners now reside in the trash bin. I couldnt deal with the irritation. Such a waste!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Just thirty more minutes and I am home free. I am exhausted, work was non-stop today and I think eventually they are going to start asking me to work weekends. I'm torn about this - the money would be nice but I like having my days off, and where I'm in my 90 day probation period I have no vacation time, and even after, I will have very little. But if it happens, it is out of my hands. I'm too lucky to have this job to quit just because I have mandatory weekends.









I hope it all works out for you..the money would be nice but the days off are important too imo.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a lovely dinner Sassy!   :support: I hope it all works out for you..the money would be nice but the days off are important too imo.


 Thanks Dolly Love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly Love!


  Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


 We are renewing our vows at the top of the Space Needle. Just us and our boys. I doubt I will sleep tonight. I just found out yesterday. He set it all up. Love this guy!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have a lovely dinner Sassy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is amazing! How sweet of him!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> We are renewing our vows at the top of the Space Needle. Just us and our boys. I doubt I will sleep tonight. I just found out yesterday. He set it all up. Love this guy!


  Omg! Sassy how sweet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

@walkingdead @NaomiH 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zBlG8Lv01k


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Let me know if you..or when you order and which colours you decided on


I ordered 1946 Red Velvet earlier and can't wait to get it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> We are renewing our vows at the top of the Space Needle. Just us and our boys. I doubt I will sleep tonight. I just found out yesterday. He set it all up. Love this guy!


That's awesome, Sassy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> @walkingdead  @NaomiH    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zBlG8Lv01k


Hiddles and Hunnam?! Hotness overload!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> @walkingdead @NaomiH
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zBlG8Lv01k


  I hate scary movies but I'll see it for Tom & Charlie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I hate scary movies but I'll see it for Tom & Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right, totally worth watching! Two gorgeous men in one film, yes please!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> @walkingdead  @NaomiH    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zBlG8Lv01k


  OMG!!  Everyone I love Guillerno del Toro, hiddleton, Chastain, Mia Wasikowska Looks good! Thank you for posting!️


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!!  Everyone I love Guillerno del Toro, hiddleton, Chastain, Mia Wasikowska Looks good! Thank you for posting!️


Anytime


----------



## starletta8 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sigh.

  After picking up my TF spring haul, I'm _so_ on a no-buy for the rest of the month!

  I need the Guerlain skincare. It literally calmed my rosacea down with one treatment. I bought the oil today.

  I'm inching ever so close to completing the full set of Audacious lippies. I should just rip off the band-aid, buy the last few, and be done.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> She is adorable! I want one xD
> My landlord won't let me have a dog, it really does break my heart. I love love dogs.
> 
> Awww a set! Where did u get it? I wanna get something for Bijou, but everything seems too big


 Thanks VK.  Sorry for  the late reply.  I was running errands and such all day Friday and didn't get to Specktra at all.  Abby is great for travel because she doesn't bark.  
   She was being trained for show but didn't "fill-out" as much as the breeder and vet estimated she would.  If you've watched dog shows, there are 100s of dogs and you 
   never hear barking----because they're trained not to.  Abby "communicates" in other ways.  She cocks her little head a lot and it's hysterical!

  I'll find the link to the merchant where I had her bow/harness/leash made for you this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just purchased this magical pillow CASE for $35. It has silver ions in it that are suppose to kill bacteria on contact you wash it every 7-10 days and it's good for up to a year. I have major sensitive acne prone skin so I hope this helps.. Do you guys think im nuts ? Lol I'm starting to think I am but I'm willing to try anything to get my skin on point


 No.  If I had that issue I would try anything that I could.  I really hope it works for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH EVERYONE!


   Best day ever!!!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks VK.  Sorry for  the late reply.  I was running errands and such all day Friday and didn't get to Specktra at all.  Abby is great for travel because she doesn't bark.
> She was being trained for show but didn't "fill-out" as much as the breeder and vet estimated she would.  If you've watched dog shows, there are 100s of dogs and you
> never hear barking----because they're trained not to.  Abby "communicates" in other ways.  She cocks her little head a lot and it's hysterical!
> 
> I'll find the link to the merchant where I had her bow/harness/leash made for you this weekend.


  I need an Abby twin asap lol!

  Bijou doesn't bark either, she just kinda.... hops around and ... idk .. I don't think I've identified how she communicates, but she definitely doesn't bark.

  That is crazy that Abby knows not to bark,... hahaha cocks her head.. that's adorable

  Thank you! My grandma was going crazy trying to find a bow/leash thang. U rock


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope everyone is having an awesome V-day! Spread the


----------



## mel33t (Feb 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope everyone is having an awesome V-day! Spread the


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Right, totally worth watching! Two gorgeous men in one film, yes please!


Imax!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Right back at ya Lady Dolly[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Best day ever!!!!!![/COLOR]:cheer:


And how!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! happy Vday to you all!
  I forgot what day it was, I think I'm going to see 50 shades tonight after all 
  What's everyone's plans?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone! happy Vday to you all! I forgot what day it was, I think I'm going to see 50 shades tonight after all  What's everyone's plans?


 I would love to watch that but no one would like to go with me. Lol. Having dinner with hubby and my mom! It's her 1st vday without my dad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone! happy Vday to you all! I forgot what day it was, I think I'm going to see 50 shades tonight after all  What's everyone's plans?


Watching my nieces for my brother and his wife...cooking dinner for my parents. Happy V day 


charismafulltv said:


> I hope everyone is having an awesome V-day! Spread the


Happy V day


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy V day


  Aw that's sweet too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I feel kinda awkward going with my boyfriend TBH... lol I have no friends IRL that would go with me I don't think.  Aww that's sweet to include her.      Aw that's sweet too!


 I can't get my husband to go with me. It be awkward to take my mom. Lol. My friends are waiting to watch it on demand. I'll just wait till it gets available for rent. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I feel kinda awkward going with my boyfriend TBH... lol
> I have no friends IRL that would go with me I don't think.
> 
> Aww that's sweet to include her.
> ...


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone! happy Vday to you all! I forgot what day it was, I think I'm going to see 50 shades tonight after all  What's everyone's plans?


  Hubs has to work tonight so he surprised me this morning with a giant bear a rose and some chocolate it was cute I was sleeping and got woken up by a giant bear in my face scared the crap out of me


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I need an Abby twin asap lol!
> 
> Bijou doesn't bark either, she just kinda.... hops around and ... idk .. I don't think I've identified how she communicates, but she definitely doesn't bark.
> 
> ...


    Here's the link to '*Sassy Pup'*.  Their products are not inexpensive but some of them are so, so cute:  http://www.sassypup.net/home.php?cat=430


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Hubs has to work tonight so he surprised me this morning with a giant bear a rose and some chocolate it was cute I was sleeping and got woken up by a giant bear in my face scared the crap out of me







That's really very sweet.  Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone! happy Vday to you all!
> I forgot what day it was, I think I'm going to see 50 shades tonight after all
> What's everyone's plans?






Hi VK happy Valentine's Day!  We went out to dinner last night---so glad we did because it's now snowing.  I'm making veal Marsala for dinner, wine & the whole nine yards. My Chanel order arrived yesterday and hubs says that's my gift---little bugger.  Had I known it was on him I would have selected the 'Buy the Entire Collection' button!  Just kidding.  I got exactly what I wanted!!!  Besides which, the collection included two repromotes that I already have.  We'll exchange cards at dinner tonight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't get my husband to go with me. It be awkward to take my mom. Lol. My friends are waiting to watch it on demand. I'll just wait till it gets available for rent. Lol.


 Happy Valentine's Day 'C'


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy V-day ladies!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi VK happy Valentine's Day!  We went out to dinner last night---so glad we did because it's now snowing.  I'm making veal Marsala for dinner, wine & the whole nine yards. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel order arrived yesterday and hubs says that's my gift---little bugger.  Had I known it was on him I would have selected the 'Buy the Entire Collection' button!  Just kidding. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I got exactly what I wanted!!!  Besides which, the collection included two repromotes that I already have.  We'll exchange cards at dinner tonight.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely haul meddy!    





NaomiH said:


> Happy V-day ladies!


:lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi VK happy Valentine's Day!  We went out to dinner last night---so glad we did because it's now snowing.  I'm making veal Marsala for dinner, wine & the whole nine yards. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel order arrived yesterday and hubs says that's my gift---little bugger.  Had I known it was on him I would have selected the 'Buy the Entire Collection' button!  Just kidding. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I got exactly what I wanted!!!  Besides which, the collection included two repromotes that I already have.  We'll exchange cards at dinner tonight.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You'll love the eyeshadow quad Meddy!


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok, stupid question. What are fan brushes for?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, stupid question. What are fan brushes for?


I use mine mainly for highlighting my cheek bones.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 14, 2015)

Yup highlighting or even setting translucent powder. I don't have a fan brush though, I have a real techniques duo fiber that I use. The white one.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 14, 2015)

I finally took the plunge and mixed NW10 and NW13. Dead on match. Yay!


  Does anyone have any experience with Lancome lip liners? A friend gave me hers and while I like the color, it drags horribly, is super drying, and is separated from the wood. I'm wondering if it's just gotten old. I was trying to find a lip liner to wear under NARS Rikugien because alone, it's not a shade I'd ever reach for, and even though Rikugien is fairly hydrating, the liner just eats it up! It's like I never put Rikugien on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> We are renewing our vows at the top of the Space Needle. Just us and our boys. I doubt I will sleep tonight. I just found out yesterday. He set it all up. Love this guy!


   Oh how awesome!!!!  I think that's just the sweetest thing _EVER_


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I use mine mainly for highlighting my cheek bones.


  Exactly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I finally took the plunge and mixed NW10 and NW13. Dead on match. Yay!
> Does anyone have any experience with Lancome lip liners? A friend gave me hers and while I like the color, it drags horribly, is super drying, and is separated from the wood. I'm wondering if it's just gotten old. I was trying to find a lip liner to wear under NARS Rikugien because alone, it's not a shade I'd ever reach for, and even though Rikugien is fairly hydrating, the liner just eats it up! It's like I never put Rikugien on!


  I am glad you found a perfect match! It sounds like the lid of the liner was not on properly, which is making it dry and separating from the wood. Rikugien is so pretty on.  Boldly Bare will make it slightly deeper in tone but relatively the same.  Nyx Peekaboo neutral will make it slightly more coral.  Edge to edge will make it more pink, like pink pink! HTH


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 15, 2015)

If I have to hear one more sappy ass love song today, I'm going to throw something.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi VK happy Valentine's Day!  We went out to dinner last night---so glad we did because it's now snowing.  I'm making veal Marsala for dinner, wine & the whole nine yards. My Chanel order arrived yesterday and hubs says that's my gift---little bugger.  Had I known it was on him I would have selected the 'Buy the Entire Collection' button!  Just kidding.  I got exactly what I wanted!!!  Besides which, the collection included two repromotes that I already have.  We'll exchange cards at dinner tonight.


 
  AMAZING haul!!! so jelly!!! 
  I hope dinner was awesome


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Lancome lip liners? A friend gave me hers and while I like the color, it drags horribly, is super drying, and is separated from the wood. I'm wondering if it's just gotten old. I was trying to find a lip liner to wear under NARS Rikugien because alone, it's not a shade I'd ever reach for, and even though Rikugien is fairly hydrating, the liner just eats it up! It's like I never put Rikugien on!
> 
> 
> I am glad you found a perfect match!
> ...


  Oh wow, thank you! I need to pick up Boldly Bare soon. Rikugien on its own just looks like I put lip gloss on my lips, and if I'm putting something on my lips, I want it to change the color of them! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh wow, thank you! I need to pick up Boldly Bare soon. Rikugien on its own just looks like I put lip gloss on my lips, and if I'm putting something on my lips, I want it to change the color of them! LOL


  You are welcome! Yea same for me, I get a smidgen of color but not much, so paired with a liner helps a lot.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 15, 2015)

They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble. But I can get another job, I can't get another life. So I don't really know what to do.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble.* But I can get another job, I can't get another life. *So I don't really know what to do.


  Don't risk your life for your work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble. But I can get another job, I can't get another life. So I don't really know what to do.


  Your safety should always come first!  Safe travels.


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble. But I can get another job, I can't get another life. So I don't really know what to do.


  Maybe play it by ear. Go in but if you think it'll be a problem getting home, ask to leave early. I'm sure they don't want to be responsible if something bad happened. Was it you who had the incident on the icy roads recently?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble. But I can get another job, I can't get another life. So I don't really know what to do.


  As you said, you can always get another job. Its not worth it to drive in bad weather and risk getting stranded or hurt.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning ladies!  Please stay warm today. It's like 3 degrees in NYC and I can't imagine what its like more North!! If you're off today enjoy! :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Morning ladies!  Please stay warm today. It's like 3 degrees in NYC and I can't imagine what its like more North!! If you're off today enjoy! :kiss:


 Stay warm Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

:headbang:


----------



## jenise (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Morning ladies!  Please stay warm today. It's like 3 degrees in NYC and I can't imagine what its like more North!! If you're off today enjoy! :kiss:


 Same over here. Feels like -5 :shock: decided I'm not leaving my apt today thank God I don't have any classes!  





NaomiH said:


> :headbang:


 What's wronrg!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :headbang:


  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Same over here. Feels like -5 :shock: decided I'm not leaving my apt today thank God I don't have any classes! What's wronrg!


I'm insanely tired, my head is pounding and people won't stay out if my drive thru line! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

And I stubbed my toe!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :hug:


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

On the upside though, my hair and makeup look good!


----------



## jenise (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm insanely tired, my head is pounding and people won't stay out if my drive thru line! :lol:





NaomiH said:


> And I stubbed my toe!





NaomiH said:


> On the upside though, my hair and makeup look good!


  Good! That's the only thing that matters :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Morning ladies!  Please stay warm today. It's like 3 degrees in NYC and I can't imagine what its like more North!! If you're off today enjoy! :kiss:


You stay safe too!   





NaomiH said:


> On the upside though, my hair and makeup look good!


As always :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Lancome lip liners? A friend gave me hers and while I like the color, it drags horribly, is super drying, and is separated from the wood. I'm wondering if it's just gotten old. I was trying to find a lip liner to wear under NARS Rikugien because alone, it's not a shade I'd ever reach for, and even though Rikugien is fairly hydrating, the liner just eats it up! It's like I never put Rikugien on!
> 
> 
> I am glad you found a perfect match!
> ...


   I love these colors!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are calling for heavy snow tomorrow and where I work second, I'd be coming out after it's gotten dark, cold, and icy. My plant never closes and there's no inclement weather policy so if I don't go, I cold get in trouble. But I can get another job, I can't get another life. So I don't really know what to do.


    Whatever you do----JUST BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Please stay warm today. It's like 3 degrees in NYC and I can't imagine what its like more North!! If you're off today enjoy!






Hey there!!  Stay warm & safe Mel!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you so much for this! Gonna forward the link to my grandma to see what she buys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks a ton VK!  Dinner was delicious---I'm such a foodie & I love cooking so much!  Did you make it to the movies?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> On the upside though, my hair and makeup look good!


    .....and there it is!  I'll bet you're the prettiest lady ever---bad day, stubbed toe and all!!!



I hope your day gets better!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy Monday to you gorgeous ladies!! 

  Do any of you guys own any Edward Bess products? There's quite a few in the Sephora sale section. I just picked up two of the blushes for half price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Temptalia gave them both A's so I'm hoping they perform well. The colours are really pretty too! There's also some lip products, lip palettes, a bronzer, cream highlight among others. I think the two blushes is enough Monday Madness for me though lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy Monday to you gorgeous ladies!!   Do any of you guys own any Edward Bess products? There's quite a few in the Sephora sale section. I just picked up two of the blushes for half price! :shock:  Temptalia gave them both A's so I'm hoping they perform well. The colours are really pretty too! There's also some lip products, lip palettes, a bronzer, cream highlight among others. I think the two blushes is enough Monday Madness for me though lol.


 Lmao I got 2 of it too!!bed of roses and secret affair!! I have no idea how those are either!! :haha: just checked beautyookbook review and she seems to like them!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whatever you do----JUST BE SAFE!!!!!


  Hey ladies. I'm at work now. It wasn't doing anything when I got here but I've heard the snow has started. I will probably leave early, around 6 - at least then I will get half my hours and it dosen't look like I was just laying out.


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm at work now. It wasn't doing anything when I got here but I've heard the snow has started. I will probably leave early, around 6 - at least then I will get half my hours and it dosen't look like I was just laying out.


  Good plan! Travel safely when you do go.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy Monday to you gorgeous ladies!!
> 
> Do any of you guys own any Edward Bess products? There's quite a few in the Sephora sale section. I just picked up two of the blushes for half price!
> 
> ...






Ahoy Shars!!  I hope you're having a good day!!!  I've never used EB products.  I hope you enjoy them, and I'd love to hear what you think of them!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm at work now. It wasn't doing anything when I got here but I've heard the snow has started. I will probably leave early, around 6 - at least then I will get half my hours and it dosen't look like I was just laying out.


    Great strategy CQ.  Take it slow when you do leave.


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy Shars!!  I hope you're having a good day!!!  I've never used EB products.  I hope you enjoy them, and I'd love to hear what you think of them!!


  It's been a busy day in the office but busy is good in this economy! I will definitely let you know what I think!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Good! That's the only thing that matters :lol:


So true! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You stay safe too! As always :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hugs for whatever it is!![/COLOR]:support:   [COLOR=0000FF] How dare they!!!!  [/COLOR]:haha:     :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no!!!   [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   .....and there it is!  I'll bet you're the prettiest lady ever---bad day, stubbed toe and all!!![/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope your day gets better!!![/COLOR]


Aww shuck, thanks Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy Monday to you gorgeous ladies!!   Do any of you guys own any Edward Bess products? There's quite a few in the Sephora sale section. I just picked up two of the blushes for half price! :shock:  Temptalia gave them both A's so I'm hoping they perform well. The colours are really pretty too! There's also some lip products, lip palettes, a bronzer, cream highlight among others. I think the two blushes is enough Monday Madness for me though lol.


Today is Monday?!?!?!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope all you northies are staying warm and safe today! :hug:   Today it's in the 40s after dropping about 20 degrees since I went into work at 6am. Love it!


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Today is Monday?!?!?!?!?!?!


  Oh dear! Sounds like you had a rough weekend! It is Monday today


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been down with the flu for a week and am just now getting to feel better.   How has everyone been?


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> How has everyone been?


  Aww. Sorry to hear that you've been feeling poorly. Hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh dear! Sounds like you had a rough weekend! It is Monday today :haha:


I rarely know the days anymore, I could of sworn today was Tuesday. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been down with the flu for a week and am just now getting to feel better.   How has everyone been?


Hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hope all you northies are staying warm and safe today! :hug:   Today it's in the 40s after dropping about 20 degrees since I went into work at 6am. Love it!


So lucky...it is 80 here 


Anaphora said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been down with the flu for a week and am just now getting to feel better.   How has everyone been?


Feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's been a busy day in the office but busy is good in this economy! I will definitely let you know what I think!


   Thanks Shars!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I rarely know the days anymore, I could of sworn today was Tuesday.






My hubs thought it was Tuesday as well!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> How has everyone been?


  Hope you feel better soon!


  I have been home for three hours. It started sticking to the road not long after I posted here and everyone started bailing lol. My boyfriend's work won't let him leave, and he won't get off until midnight, after it's all started to freeze  I'm so worried.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I have been home for three hours. It started sticking to the road not long after I posted here and everyone started bailing lol. My boyfriend's work won't let him leave, and he won't get off until midnight, after it's all started to freeze  I'm so worried.


    Hopefully by the time he leaves the roads will be treated and plowed, and there shouldn't be much traffic on the roads at that time either.  Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I have been home for three hours. It started sticking to the road not long after I posted here and everyone started bailing lol. My boyfriend's work won't let him leave, and he won't get off until midnight, after it's all started to freeze  I'm so worried.


  I hope he gets home safe CQ!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's a balmy 16 degrees here, up from 5 degrees this morning.  It's supposed to snow again tonight and tomorrow.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you're on the mend!!!![/COLOR]:bouquet: [COLOR=0000FF]Taks it slow.  Sometimes we think we're over it, we try to get back to a normal [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]routine and it zaps us again.[/COLOR]     :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]My hubs thought it was Tuesday as well!!![/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 16, 2015)

Lesley Gore passed away today


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lesley Gore passed away today


 Yes.  I had no idea that she wrote 'It's My Party' when she was only 16!  What a talent!!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 17, 2015)

Man I'm such a hoarder. I put on Mac 5-alarm lipstick today for the first time and love it so much. Didn't think I would. Anyway my aunt had asked me a week ago what red I wear and I  told her mostly most Mac or sephora for reds (as I like blue based reds not orange usually) and she said "oh they always look so nice and not dry on you. They always dry my lips out and look cracked" and since she's not a makeup person I didn't try to go into the moisturizer and exfoliate speech. Anyway then a couple days ago my mom said she'd talked to her too about my lipstick, and I'd been mulling over a non drying red that would work for her that wasn't limited edition.   Today I put on 5alatm and angels sang and light bulbs went off so I immediately checked Mac... Still available! So j ordered her one.   And me two.   Because, I told myself, lusters don't last as long and this is such a nice, wearable everyday red.   Also, I'm a hoarder.   How are you ladies?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Man I'm such a hoarder. I put on Mac 5-alarm lipstick today for the first time and love it so much. Didn't think I would. Anyway my aunt had asked me a week ago what red I wear and I  told her mostly most Mac or sephora for reds (as I like blue based reds not orange usually) and she said "oh they always look so nice and not dry on you. They always dry my lips out and look cracked" and since she's not a makeup person I didn't try to go into the moisturizer and exfoliate speech. Anyway then a couple days ago my mom said she'd talked to her too about my lipstick, and I'd been mulling over a non drying red that would work for her that wasn't limited edition.   Today I put on 5alatm and angels sang and light bulbs went off so I immediately checked Mac... Still available! So j ordered her one.   And me two.   Because, I told myself, lusters don't last as long and this is such a nice, wearable everyday red.   Also, I'm a hoarder.   How are you ladies?!


Hoarder but fabulous  we all are lol  I'm doing ok..how are you?    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yes.  I had no idea that she wrote 'It's My Party' when she was only 16!  What a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]talent!!![/COLOR]


A true talent indeed


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> How are you ladies?!






Great story!  I'm glad you got around to finally wearing that untouched lipstick---and what a pretty red that 
    is!!!  I know the feeling and have tons of product waiting to be used.  That was really sweet of you to buy the 
    lippie for your aunt!!

     You're in good company---we're all makeup hoarders


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever had issues with forever21 customer service I don't usually place orders with them online but I did last week and my handbag came in with the plastic wrapping sewn into the handle and a small tear in the "leather" lol here's some pics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Is this normal? Cause the plastic on the other handle came off real easy and was not sewn in I've never seen something like this lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks a ton VK!  Dinner was delicious---I'm such a foodie & I love cooking so much!  Did you make it to the movies?


  Glad dinner was good!
  We made it to the movies Sunday! I was too tired on Saturday after school.
  We went to eat at my favorite Sushi place, but it wasn't as good this time :/
  But the movie was great! Mike said that he was impressed there was more plot than he expected haha!


  Sorry I haven't been around much guys! I have been crazy busy with school. I hope everyone is doing great! 
  Is anyone getting a cream contour kit from ABH?  I want one but I don't lol..


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Is this normal? Cause the plastic on the other handle came off real easy and was not sewn in I've never seen something like this lol


 ​That's just wild.  Regardless of where it came from---that's bad.  What are you supposed to do with that?  I would return it!!!  I don't shop there so I have no idea about their customer service, but I can't imagine that they would give you a hard time about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Glad dinner was good!
> We made it to the movies Sunday! I was too tired on Saturday after school.
> We went to eat at my favorite Sushi place, but it wasn't as good this time :/
> But the movie was great! Mike said that he was impressed there was more plot than he expected haha!
> ...


 Glad you enjoyed the movie!  I hate when restaurants are inconsistent like that!

   School is your priority---everyone understands that!!!
   I will not purchase another cream contour product until I finish the ones that I have.  I'm cracking down in myself!


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Glad dinner was good!
> We made it to the movies Sunday! I was too tired on Saturday after school.
> We went to eat at my favorite Sushi place, but it wasn't as good this time :/
> But the movie was great! Mike said that he was impressed there was more plot than he expected haha!
> ...


  Hey chica. Glad you had a good (after) Valentines night out. Things haven't been too busy here so I don't think you've missed much in any event. I looked at the ABH creams but I just feel they're going to be too warm toned. Realistically, I never reach for my cream products either on a daily basis. I just noticed though that Sephora online has now started stocking Kevin Aucoin. I've been meaning to try his sensual skin enhancer!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey chica. Glad you had a good (after) Valentines night out. Things haven't been too busy here so I don't think you've missed much in any event. I looked at the ABH creams but I just feel they're going to be too warm toned. Realistically, I never reach for my cream products either on a daily basis. I just noticed though that Sephora online has now started stocking Kevin Aucoin. I've been meaning to try his sensual skin enhancer!


  Hey girl hey!!  Yea they look warm toned for sure, but I do like cream bronzers. But that was exactly it, I don't reach for my cream products unless I am going somewhere xD so... maybe it's a skip for now. I will go play with it at impulse next month maybe.

  Kevyn Aucoin at Sephora?  ... I want to try that too,.. this girl I watch on youtube, Lusterlux, said she gets the sample size from a place online and I wanted to order it. They didn't have free shipping so I didn't, but Sephora has the best return policy in case I hate it! So that sounds so good to me!!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 17, 2015)

I need a good, moisturizing, safe for sensitive skin cleanser. I really enjoy the fresh soy face cleanser, but I love using and trying new things.   Any recommendations? I have dry skin mostly, sometimes a bit of shine on my tzone but I think that's my goddess glow :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Any recommendations? I have dry skin mostly, sometimes a bit of shine on my tzone but I think that's my goddess glow


  Have you tried lush cleansers?
  Let the good times roll, that's my favorite. It leaves ur skin feeling clean and soft, hydrated, and it has small popcorn bits to exfoliate! I love how it smells too @[email protected]
  Every time I use it I get compliments on my skin, it's awesome


----------



## mel33t (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Have you tried lush cleansers? Let the good times roll, that's my favorite. It leaves ur skin feeling clean and soft, hydrated, and it has small popcorn bits to exfoliate! I love how it smells too @[email protected] Every time I use it I get compliments on my skin, it's awesome


  Oh I love that cleanser!! I always forget about it :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Any recommendations? I have dry skin mostly, sometimes a bit of shine on my tzone but I think that's my goddess glow


  I use Cerave Hydrating Cleanser and I love it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Oh I love that cleanser!! I always forget about it


  it's awesome haha!
  I only really dislike how quick it expires... but I mostly finish it in a month and a half, and it has a 2 month expiration so I just barely finish it xD


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Great story!  I'm glad you got around to finally wearing that untouched lipstick---and what a pretty red that
> is!!!  I know the feeling and have tons of product waiting to be used.  That was really sweet of you to buy the
> lippie for your aunt!!
> 
> You're in good company---we're all makeup hoarders


  Love me some specktrette makeup hoarder friends =] 
  I hope she likes the lippie! She's lost a bunch of weight recently so I think she's kind of rediscovering herself.  It's fun to see =]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> :haha:  You're too sweet.  I'm doing well. It has been a crazy couple of weeks at work.  Super busy and job duties changed (for the better) so I've been mia =]


Making that money!  I'm glad you are well and your duties at work changed. Taking steps in the right direction


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Making that money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Of course! Gotta pay the bills... and buy the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love your avi... girl is there anything you can't pull off? Love that lip!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Of course! Gotta pay the bills... and buy the makeup :haha:   Love your avi... girl is there anything you can't pull off? Love that lip!


:lol: always makeup with us addicts.  Thanks babe :kiss: you are too darn sweet


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks babe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Always haha.

  I'm actually looking forward to the Cinderella collection just for the packaging/name.  That's sad. I know.  I can't figure out the eye gloss though.  Everytime I see a review and the person hates it I'm like "Yeah, could have told you that.." Like I get it for a photo shoot... but for every day? Yes, it's going to be goopy and crease.  I don't think it's your every day eye product haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Always haha.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the Cinderella collection just for the packaging/name.  That's sad. I know.  I can't figure out the eye gloss though.  Everytime I see a review and the person hates it I'm like "Yeah, could have told you that.." Like I get it for a photo shoot... but for every day? Yes, it's going to be goopy and crease.  I don't think it's your every day eye product haha.


  The eye gloss looks interesting, but it is super messy and goopy feeling.
  I agree, it isn't an everyday product at all. 
  What are you picking up from Cinderella?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

How are all of you ladies doing tonight?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

Countess


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How are all of you ladies doing tonight?


Pretty well so far,relaxing and watching a movie after a pretty long day. I'm off tomorrow and thinking of maybe heading off to San Antonio to play at the Guerlain counter, but we'll see how I feel come morning. How are you doing, CQ?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty well so far,relaxing and watching a movie after a pretty long day. I'm off tomorrow and thinking of maybe heading off to San Antonio to play at the Guerlain counter, but we'll see how I feel come morning. How are you doing, CQ?


  Not bad. I managed to make it to work and I'm hoping that I won't have too much trouble heading home. I'm exhausted though, I stayed up too late with Rob last night and I've been exhausted all day. I've also got a tooth that I'm thinking may be abscessed (sp?) but I'm not sure. I was in really bad pain yesterday and couldn't eat anything solid but today I managed to eat some solid foods without bumping the tooth and I've had little to no pain. With an abscess, I would think I'd be in constant pain so I'm wondering if I have just irritated it somehow. I called the dentist this morning but got no answer. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How are all of you ladies doing tonight?


I'm doing ok at the moment. How are you?   





NaomiH said:


> Countess


:drools:


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone!  Haven't been on here much--been so busy.   My daughter came down with the flu last Sat and been worried about her because she was also fighting a staph infection but she seems a lot better now.  I joined a cupcake battle at work and win 1st place for best taste!!! I was shooting for best presentation so I was suprised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  How is everyone?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Those are gorgeous. I always forget I can apply my pigments wet. I need to remember to do that tomorrow!
> 
> Not bad. I managed to make it to work and I'm hoping that I won't have too much trouble heading home. I'm exhausted though, I stayed up too late with Rob last night and I've been exhausted all day. I've also got a tooth that I'm thinking may be abscessed (sp?) but I'm not sure. I was in really bad pain yesterday and couldn't eat anything solid but today I managed to eat some solid foods without bumping the tooth and I've had little to no pain. With an abscess, I would think I'd be in constant pain so I'm wondering if I have just irritated it somehow. I called the dentist this morning but got no answer. I'll try again tomorrow.
> I love how pigments apply wet, but mine get all crusty after some time so I have to be careful with the amount I apply :/ I always get too excited and fudge it up lol...
> ...


  omgggg these are SO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEE
  Sorry she's sick, I hope she gets better soon  !!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am happy I stayed in today
> dropped my Tuesday class xD
> How are you doing?
> What happened with work? did you end up having to call out?
> ...


  Congratulations! Hope your little one feels better soon


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am happy I stayed in today   dropped my Tuesday class xD How are you doing?  What happened with work? did you end up having to call out?    Hi Dolly!! Are u getting anything from Cinderella?   Hi there!!! I am drooling for all of these :/   I love how pigments apply wet, but mine get all crusty after some time so I have to be careful with the amount I apply :/ I always get too excited and fudge it up lol...   omgggg these are SO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEE Sorry she's sick, I hope she gets better soon  !!


  Thanks VK


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm doing okay. I was only at work yesterday for two hours. I went on in today - the roads have been scraped, but there are patches that will definitely turn to ice. I will probably leave work an hour or two early (I'm out of work to do, anyway.)  Congratulations! Hope your little one feels better soon


  Thanks Crimson -I'm glad you left work early! Your safety comes first!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone!  Haven't been on here much--been so busy.   My daughter came down with the flu last Sat and been worried about her because she was also fighting a staph infection but she seems a lot better now.  I joined a cupcake battle at work and win 1st place for best taste!!! I was shooting for best presentation so I was suprised!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your kiddo gets better soon,WD! :hug: Those cupcakes are so beyond adorable.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Those are gorgeous. I always forget I can apply my pigments wet. I need to remember to do that tomorrow!  Not bad. I managed to make it to work and I'm hoping that I won't have too much trouble heading home. I'm exhausted though, I stayed up too late with Rob last night and I've been exhausted all day. I've also got a tooth that I'm thinking may be abscessed (sp?) but I'm not sure. I was in really bad pain yesterday and couldn't eat anything solid but today I managed to eat some solid foods without bumping the tooth and I've had little to no pain. With an abscess, I would think I'd be in constant pain so I'm wondering if I have just irritated it somehow. I called the dentist this morning but got no answer. I'll try again tomorrow.


I hope you make it home safe and sound and that you find some relief from your tooth. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm doing okay. I was only at work yesterday for two hours. I went on in today - the roads have been scraped, but there are patches that will definitely turn to ice. I will probably leave work an hour or two early (I'm out of work to do, anyway.)
> 
> Congratulations! Hope your little one feels better soon


  Your safety comes first! Drive safe CQ


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone!  Haven't been on here much--been so busy.   My daughter came down with the flu last Sat and been worried about her because she was also fighting a staph infection but she seems a lot better now.  I joined a cupcake battle at work and win 1st place for best taste!!! I was shooting for best presentation so I was suprised!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going to ask if you won!!! Yaay!!! Congrats


----------



## jenise (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Glad dinner was good! We made it to the movies Sunday! I was too tired on Saturday after school. We went to eat at my favorite Sushi place, but it wasn't as good this time :/ But the movie was great! Mike said that he was impressed there was more plot than he expected haha!   Sorry I haven't been around much guys! I have been crazy busy with school. I hope everyone is doing great!  Is anyone getting a cream contour kit from ABH?  I want one but I don't lol..


 I got the medium one earlier lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *The restaurant apparently changed managers*, they were so apologetic for everything it was weird. Mind you I didn't complain and told them t hey were great lol (I cannot complain for the life of me lol)
> 
> Yea I will never finish my cream products since I haven't been doing so much freelancing lately. So I don't need this :/ I was curious about that salmon shade in the medium kit.. I wonder if it's pigmented enough to be used as a corrector under the eyes. That's the main reason I wanted that.
> 
> ...


 Sounds more like they changed chefs---the manager doesn't prepare the food



There's complaining and then there's honest feedback.



I hope it's better if you decide to go back again.

I get so excited when I use an entire product.  I'm really trying hard not to buy any 'staples' (foundation, etc) until I use up what I have.  It was just starting to get ridiculous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Have you tried lush cleansers?
> Let the good times roll, that's my favorite. It leaves ur skin feeling clean and soft, hydrated, and *it has small popcorn bits to exfoliate!* I love how it smells too @[email protected]
> Every time I use it I get compliments on my skin, it's awesome


    Popcorn bits really?  I'm addicted to Boscia's Exfoliating Peel Gel.  You apply it to clean dry skin and rub in circular motion---OMG----you just watch the dead skin cells fall
   into your sink.  The end result is bright luminous baby soft skin.  I am so _obsessed_ with this product that I ordered a second one before the first is even half gone.  I love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Any recommendations? I have dry skin mostly, sometimes a bit of shine on my tzone but I think that's my goddess glow


   I'm currently using Algenist Anti-Aging Melting Cleanser.  It seems mild to me but I don't have sensitive skin when it comes to cleansers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *IAmakeupaddict* 

 Love me some specktrette makeup hoarder friends =] 
I hope she likes the lippie! She's lost a bunch of weight recently so I think she's kind of rediscovering herself.  It's fun to see =]








.   Oh that is really nice---and very special.  This makes you favorite niece _ever_!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Of course! Gotta pay the bills... and buy the makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Ditto, Miss Dolly!  I could never pull that off but it sure looks good on you!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Ditto, Miss Dolly!  I could never pull that off but it sure looks good on you!!!![/COLOR]


Thank you meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How are all of you ladies doing tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh so vibrant!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> How is everyone?


 Wow WD---you've had your hands full!  I'm so glad your daughter is doing better!!!
​   The cupcakes are super cute!!!  Congrats on your win!  That's awesome!!  What flavor are they???  Now I want a cup cake!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wow WD---you've had your hands full!  I'm so glad your daughter is doing better!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​   The cupcakes are super cute!!!  Congrats on your win!  That's awesome!!  What flavor are they???  Now I want a cup cake!!!!![/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy!  It was an apple cupcake with a caramel buttercream icing.


----------



## jenise (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy!  It was an apple cupcake with a caramel buttercream icing.


 That's sounds amazing !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! It was an apple cupcake with a caramel buttercream icing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh gosh. I came home early which means I have extra time to play in my makeup. I applied an indie pigment I wasn't crazy about initially (Innocent and Twisted Alchemy's Kiss Mint) wet and OMG. It's amazing. Why didn't I do this before?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! It was an apple cupcake with a caramel buttercream icing.






Died drooling!!!!  That would be so good right now with a cup of hot tea.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :yum:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh gosh. I came home early which means I have extra time to play in my makeup. I applied an indie pigment I wasn't crazy about initially (Innocent and Twisted Alchemy's Kiss Mint) wet and OMG. It's amazing. Why didn't I do this before?????


   Sounds like fun CQ!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh gosh. I came home early which means I have extra time to play in my makeup. I applied an indie pigment I wasn't crazy about initially (Innocent and Twisted Alchemy's Kiss Mint) wet and OMG. It's amazing. Why didn't I do this before?????


I love using them as eye liners or to add extra dimension on top of lipstick!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is well!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Popcorn bits really?  I'm addicted to Boscia's Exfoliating Peel Gel.  You apply it to clean dry skin and rub in circular motion---OMG----you just watch the dead skin cells fall
> into your sink.  The end result is bright luminous baby soft skin.  I am so _obsessed_ with this product that I ordered a second one before the first is even half gone.  I love it!!!


   Yea, it has polenta and popcorn, it's fabulous haha
  I couldn't use the Boscia black one, which one do u use? the black one made me cry, the scent made my eyes water so hard haha
  Try the Peter Thomas Roth one, that gel is AMAZING, I love all that skincare <3


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried Morphe eyeshadow palettes? I see a fee I want to order but I an afraid they will be chalky. Help!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Has anyone tried Morphe eyeshadow palettes? I see a fee I want to order but I an afraid they will be chalky. Help!


  I have the Jaclyn hill palette and I really like it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted some stuff,... but all this waiting makes me second guess myself, so idk what I want :/


  I feel you on that. It feels like it has been two years coming lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is well!


 Hi Sassy!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​That's just wild.  Regardless of where it came from---that's bad.  What are you supposed to do with that?  I would return it!!!  I don't shop there so I have no idea about their customer service, but I can't imagine that they would give you a hard time about it.[/COLOR]


  I know lol I thought I was crazy at first I just hate sending stuff back in the mail! I emailed them so hopefully they respond I'm assuming they will tell me to send this one back and they'll send another but I'm not about that life so idk why I really emailed them just wanna make them aware cause what the hell were they thinking lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi Sassy! Hope you are well too.   I feel you on that. It feels like it has been two years coming lol


 Thanks Dolly! I have been dealing with bad vertigo especially when I drive. Besides that all is well!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love using them as eye liners or to add extra dimension on top of lipstick!


  Thats a great idea! I used them for lips before but I like being able to touch up my lips while I'm out, and I can't do that if I use pigments.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly! I have been dealing with bad vertigo especially when I drive. Besides that all is well!


  Oh no, I hope you are ok. Is there anything that can be done to help? 
  Stay safe on the roads or get a chauffeur and be all fancy till the vertigo is gone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is well!







 Hey Sassy!  I  hope you're doing well too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted some stuff,... but all this waiting makes me second guess myself, so idk what I want :/
> 
> 
> !!! yay!! let me know how u like it when u receive it!
> ...


 That's too bad VK.  I hope you find a place that you like just as much as the old one!

    I have the Boscia Black cleanser that I use with the Konjac sponge, but I also started using the Boscia 
    Cleansing Oil Gel and Purifying Cleansing Gel, both of which I got as samples on Sephora's web site.  You 
    might like those better than the black cleanser.  I'll have to try PTR sometime.  I love skin care products and 
    trying new things.  Algenist is good too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know lol I thought I was crazy at first I just hate sending stuff back in the mail! I emailed them so hopefully they respond I'm assuming they will tell me to send this one back and they'll send another but I'm not about that life so idk why I really emailed them just wanna make them aware cause what the hell were they thinking lol


   They probably never even noticed it.  I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Dolly! I have been dealing with bad vertigo especially when I drive. Besides that all is well!


    Oh Sassy!  You must be at your wits end with that.  Sounds like you need to give up driving until the vertigo is 
   resolved---for your safety sweets, and that of others.  Saying prayers for you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!!


  That's really weird. Especially if you've never ordered from her website before at all! I would definitely contact their customer services and your CC provider. With all the drama going on with the Limecrime hack and what not, you can't be too careful these days.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!![/COLOR]


  Sleep shopping? LOL! Seriously, though, that's pretty scary so I would definitely investigate and make sure all of your info is safe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!!


  Def investigate Meddy! As you said you would use Ebates.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Def investigate Meddy! As you said you would use Ebates.


   Shars, Mandy & Dolly I was stunned to see a shipping confirmation, 1st for something I didn't order, but 2nd a legitimate order would have had a confirmation E-mail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I don't even know what the charges are.  I'll have to check online tomorrow.  I wrote to CS but I'll definitely be calling them when they're available live, later today.  
   I wish it were a case of sleep shopping---but even then I would have gotten an order confirmation.  This happened a few months ago with Sephora and I refuted the 
   charges via my bank, but ended up with a new CC, etc.  So annoying and inconvenient!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Shars, Mandy & Dolly I was stunned to see a shipping confirmation, 1st for something I didn't order, but 2nd a legitimate order would have had a confirmation E-mail:shock:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't even know what the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]charges are.  I'll have to check online tomorrow.  I wrote to CS but I'll definitely be calling them when they're available live, later today.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I wish it were a case of sleep shopping---but even then I [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]would have gotten an order confirmation.  This happened a few months ago with Sephora and I refuted the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   charges via my bank, but ended up with a new CC, etc.  So annoying and inconvenient![/COLOR]


I hope it is settled soon. That is very scary to think about and I'm so sorry you are going through this yet again meddy :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!![/COLOR]


 I got the same email but I bought the palette way back November 29th. When I looked into my account at CT website I didn't order a new one. I didn't got charged. Maybe it was a late shipping notice. I'll check my account again tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got the same email but I bought the palette way back November 29th. When I looked into my account at CT website I didn't order a new one. I didn't got charged. Maybe it was a late shipping notice. I'll check my account again tomorrow.


 ​You know 'C' I thought about that too. I'll say it was late!!!  When did you get the E-mail?  I didn't want to go into my account before talking to them.  They were very inept 
   when they first went live with the web site. I attempted to place an order but canceled it at that time.  I think I got my Fallen Angel palette from the site but I'm not sure 
   about that.  I think I gave up on that site after the first debacle.  Once I get this sorted out I think I'll delete the account that I previously set up with them.  This is just
   unacceptable!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is very scary to think about and I'm so sorry you are going through this yet again meddy


   Awww.  Thanks!  You're sweet Dolly.  I can't reach them until 11 AM but I did send them a rather curt E-mail.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​You know 'C' I thought about that too. I'll say it was late!!!  When did you get the E-mail?  I didn't want to go into my account before talking to them.  They were very inept[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   when they first went live [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with the web site. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I attempted to place an order but [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]canceled it at that time.  I think I got my Fallen Angel palette from the site but I'm not sure[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   about that.  I think I gave up on that site after the first[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] debacle.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Once I get this sorted out I think I'll delete the account that I previously set up with them.  This is just[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   unacceptable![/COLOR]


 Yesterday I got it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww.  Thanks!  You're sweet Dolly.  I can't reach them until 11 AM but I did send them a rather curt E-mail.


  No need to thank me, I am just a concerned friend. 
  Keep me updated please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of love meddy, I hope it is sorted with ease.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 18, 2015)

Good morning, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's everyone's favorite BB cream? I tried a couple recently and actually kind of like them for super minimal makeup days (mascara, lip balm).  I would like one that could at least kind of even out my redness, although I don't expect miracles.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay---I have a situation.  I was checking my E-mail and got an order confirmation from Charlotte Tilbury.  The problem is, I didn't order anything from there.  First of all I would order from a dept store so that I could use Ebates for cash back and for free shipping.  Has this ever happened to any of you. I think my CC has been highjacked!!![/COLOR]


Oh my! I'd definitely give CT a jingle and find out what's going on and contact your bank as well. You can't be too careful these days.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! :flower:   What's everyone's favorite BB cream? I tried a couple recently and actually kind of like them for super minimal makeup days (mascara, lip balm).  I would like one that could at least kind of even out my redness, although I don't expect miracles.


Good morning!   I've actually never used a BB cream before. :haha:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  really? haha how did u not fall into the hype!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that's super weird @[email protected] I hope this gets resolved soon!     morning!!  I like Tarte's... although it does need to be set with powder. Smashbox has a pretty good one too, I prefer the CC because it's more glowy, but if you have oily skin then get a BB, it has oil control.   really? haha how did u not fall into the hype!


I don't know,have just never really been interested in them enough to check one out in person.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't know,have just never really been interested in them enough to check one out in person.


  They are just foundations lol.. different name. Nothing too different about them, except that most of them have sunscreen haha


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> They are just foundations lol.. different name. Nothing too different about them, except that most of them have sunscreen haha


Yeah I know,but don't they offer more sheer coverage on average than say MUFE HD or Studio Fix? I like full coverage foundations and have always heard the BB were more light coverage which is why I've never tried them.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah I know,but don't they offer more sheer coverage on average than say MUFE HD or Studio Fix? I like full coverage foundations and have always heard the BB were more light coverage which is why I've never tried them.


  Not necessarily, the Smashbox one has medium coverage, I don't find it sheer at all.
  I would say the Smashbox CC has more coverage than my MUFE HD.

  It always drove me nuts when people came in saying they "don't wear makeup" so they only wear BB cream.. I was like.. eh... lmao


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Not necessarily, the Smashbox one has medium coverage, I don't find it sheer at all. I would say the Smashbox CC has more coverage than my MUFE HD.  It always drove me nuts when people came in saying they "don't wear makeup" so they only wear BB cream.. I was like.. eh... lmao


Interesting! Thanks! I might try one out after I go through the 2 bottles of Studio Fix I have laying around just to change things up a bit.


----------



## jenise (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted some stuff,... but all this waiting makes me second guess myself, so idk what I want :/   !!! yay!! let me know how u like it when u receive it! My friend ordered one too, I really can't wait to see how they perform.    Yea but they changed the name of the place too.. weird because they kept the menus the same so we thought the food was the same,but it was a little different.. The manager must have taken the chef and screwed us all :/    Yea, it has polenta and popcorn, it's fabulous haha I couldn't use the Boscia black one, which one do u use? the black one made me cry, the scent made my eyes water so hard haha Try the Peter Thomas Roth one, that gel is AMAZING, I love all that skincare


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Interesting! Thanks! I might try one out after I go through the 2 bottles of Studio Fix I have laying around just to change things up a bit.


  I've never tried Studio Fix, I have tried Face n Body (I love this stuff, one of my favs)
  Matchmaster and studio sculp, both broke me out so bad. I gotta try Studio Fix but I'm scared xD


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> I am so impressed hahahaa I ordered the kit yesterday and it was delivered today at 6:20 AM...


  wow what!
  That's awesome @[email protected]
  Maybe they read our minds now, and they know what we are gonna order beforehand so they ship it early hahha


----------



## jenise (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow what! That's awesome @[email protected] Maybe they read our minds now, and they know what we are gonna order beforehand so they ship it early hahha


 Hahahahaha I wish :lol: can't wait to try it out tho!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! :flower:   What's everyone's favorite BB cream? I tried a couple recently and actually kind of like them for super minimal makeup days (mascara, lip balm).  I would like one that could at least kind of even out my redness, although I don't expect miracles.


  Good Morning!!  Hands down my favorite is the Dior Skin Nude BB cream. Really good coverage and creamy.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Got my Besame lippy in today! I can't wait to wear it tonight. Such lovely packaging and the lippy smells like vanilla. Here's some pic spam for ya'll comparing the size to a MAC lippy. It seems a bit smaller,but according to the packaging it has a little more product.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I've never tried Studio Fix, I have tried Face n Body (I love this stuff, one of my favs) Matchmaster and studio sculp, both broke me out so bad. I gotta try Studio Fix but I'm scared xD


I don't blame you one bit! I'd be scared to try it as well if  previous foundations had broken me out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Besame lippy in today! I can't wait to wear it tonight. Such lovely packaging and the lippy smells like vanilla. Here's some pic spam for ya'll comparing the size to a MAC lippy. It seems a bit smaller,but according to the packaging it has a little more product.


:eyelove: Enjoy Naomi


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 
  It's so pretty! lip swatch!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Pretty swatches. I've never heard of this brand.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Besame lippy in today! I can't wait to wear it tonight. Such lovely packaging and the lippy smells like vanilla. Here's some pic spam for ya'll comparing the size to a MAC lippy. It seems a bit smaller,but according to the packaging it has a little more product.


  Gorgeous


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning! I have to try that one! I got a sample in my last order from sephora, I will give it a shot tomorrow      It's so pretty! lip swatch!!


  Its good! Its not as dewy as other BB Creams, but I just use it where I need it and its perfect


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Its good! Its not as dewy as other BB Creams, but I just use it where I need it and its perfect


  nice!

  U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating. 
  I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore. 
  What do u guys use?


----------



## jenise (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice!  U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating.  I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore.  What do u guys use?


 I mix KVD Tattoo concealer & la girl pro conceal- doesnt dry out my under eyes at all!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice!  U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating.  I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore.  What do u guys use?


  I'm with you on this!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> I mix KVD Tattoo concealer & la girl pro conceal- doesnt dry out my under eyes at all!


  I actually placed an order with Morphe like last week and threw in an LA girl concealer lol! 
  Great to know, I'll try that out!

  I took multiple samples of the KVD concealer and never used it lmao... what is wrong with me.
  The foundation was always too dry so I totally ignored the concealer xD I meant to try it I swear xD


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> I mix KVD Tattoo concealer & la girl pro conceal- doesnt dry out my under eyes at all!


  I've been using the la girl pro conceal for about a month now. That bad boy does not crease or move under my eye at all. All my other undereye concealers crease at some point during the day


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice!
> 
> U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating.
> I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore.
> What do u guys use?


  I used to use the BB corrector, but it's expensive... lol

  MAC Pro Longwear turned my undereyes into the Sahara.

  Now I use the NYX underye corrector first, then I do foundation and use the LA Girl Pro Concealer under my eyes.  Works great, doesn't crease (I do set with the Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder), and still looks good 10+ hours later.  I've been really pleased - especially for drugstore prices! I have really dark undereye circles so I need a lot of "help"


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Wow. That packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the BB corrector and hate it lmao... 
  I would pay 100 bucks if it works xD
  Yea pro longwear is not for dry skin :/ I look old and ew :/

  Do you mind linking me to the NYX one that you use? I'll give it a shot for sure. I don't love that powder but I have some, so I will give it a shot together and see what's up.

  The one that mostly works for me is Illamasqua but I am gonna run out soon and they don't sell it in the US anymore fml :/


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> really? I am really excited about this one!
> Hoping Morphe mails me my stuff soon.. it's been over a week and no shipping confirmation.
> I know they state that they take long but like.. why :/
> 
> ...


I use this one (under my foundation.  I don't really blend it up and over, but I put this on first, then foundation, then conceal with the LA Girl Pro Conceal.  It doesn't settle or crack or crease.  I like it) I usually take a little out, rub it between my two pointer fingers to warm it up, and apply with my fingers.  It's creamy and glides on smoothly that way.

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-242-dark-circle-concealer.aspx


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice!  U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating.  I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore.  What do u guys use?


  I use the NARS radiant creamy concealer. It can be too much sometimes so I like to put some on my hand and then work with it from there.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 18, 2015)

I use the MAC Pro Longwear Concealer under my eyes. I get very oily around my eyes so I need a dryer concealer. Otherwise, everything is just a mess by the end of the day. I like to set it with the peach shade in the KVD contour palette and it works great for added color correction.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I use the MAC Pro Longwear Concealer under my eyes. I get very oily around my eyes so I need a dryer concealer. Otherwise, everything is just a mess by the end of the day. I like to set it with the peach shade in the KVD contour palette and it works great for added color correction.


  Love your new avi! You are so flippin gorgeous


----------



## MandyVanHook (Feb 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Love your new avi! You are so flippin gorgeous :eyelove:


  You are so sweet and I think YOU are gorgeous!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are so sweet and I think YOU are gorgeous!








 You're way too sweet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Somebody stop me :lol: I can't stop watching Supernatural :thud:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't stop watching Supernatural


  That show is seriously one of my favorites to binge watch.  I will not stop you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't stop watching Supernatural











Nope. Enjoy.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I can't stop watching Supernatural


  I'm having so much trouble binging that! I can watch the individual episodes no problem, but trying to binge from the first season is proving impossible for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> That show is seriously one of my favorites to binge watch.  I will not stop you.  :haha:


Lol I used to watch it all the time..then stopped! Now I can't stop lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nope. Enjoy.


:lmao:   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm having so much trouble binging that! I can watch the individual episodes no problem, but trying to binge from the first season is proving impossible for me.


Really? That is interesting. I have the exact opposite problem lol I can't watch just one..kinda like pringles :lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really? That is interesting. I have the exact opposite problem lol I can't watch just one..kinda like pringles


  Oh man now I want Pringles. I tried the sriracha pringles and omg I'm addicted.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh man now I want Pringles. I tried the sriracha pringles and omg I'm addicted.


  Sriracha Pringles exist?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sriracha Pringles exist?


Yes please.  Why didn't I know about this?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh man now I want Pringles. I tried the sriracha pringles and omg I'm addicted.


 I love pringles! I tried the cinnamon sugar ones and they were ok. But I love sriracha..so I need to find these asap!  





Anaphora said:


> Sriracha Pringles exist? :jawdrop:


:jawdrop:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Yes please.  Why didn't I know about this?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Yes and they are soooooo good! I think they are LE


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh Sassy!  You must be at your wits end with that.  Sounds like you need to give up driving until the vertigo is[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   resolved---for your safety sweets, and that of others.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Saying prayers for you!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy! Please do send those prayers up. New symptoms mean more test. Im feeling discouraged. Im staying off the road. If my hubby isnt driving I dont go.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Besame lippy in today! I can't wait to wear it tonight. Such lovely packaging and the lippy smells like vanilla. Here's some pic spam for ya'll comparing the size to a MAC lippy. It seems a bit smaller,but according to the packaging it has a little more product.


 Oh pretty!! I love their Vanilla Powder. I havent tried the lipstick yet! I need a lip swatch!:eyelove:


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I use the NARS radiant creamy concealer. It can be too much sometimes so I like to put some on my hand and then work with it from there.


  I really need to start using my radiant creamy concealers! I've just been loving the la girl pro conceal and haven't even bothered to bust them out yet. I hope they live up to my expectations!


----------



## jenise (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I actually placed an order with Morphe like last week and threw in an LA girl concealer lol!  Great to know, I'll try that out!  I took multiple samples of the KVD concealer and never used it lmao... what is wrong with me. The foundation was always too dry so I totally ignored the concealer xD I meant to try it I swear xD


 It works so well! I also set w the Laura mercier secret brightening powder. And the yellow from ABH or KVD for added brighteness.   





Shars said:


> I've been using the la girl pro conceal for about a month now. That bad boy does not crease or move under my eye at all. All my other undereye concealers crease at some point during the day


 Me either!   





SassyWonder said:


> Oh pretty!! I love their Vanilla Powder. I havent tried the lipstick yet! I need a lip swatch!:eyelove:


  I love their vanilla powder too! 





Shars said:


> I really need to start using my radiant creamy concealers! I've just been loving the la girl pro conceal and haven't even bothered to bust them out yet. I hope they live up to my expectations!


 Radiant creamy creases so bad under my eyes


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> *Radiant creamy creases so bad under my eyes*








Sounds like that's going to be my fate. I'll start using mine this weekend.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> It works so well! I also set w the Laura mercier secret brightening powder. And the yellow from ABH or KVD for added brighteness.  Me either!  I love their vanilla powder too! Radiant creamy creases so bad under my eyes





Shars said:


> :sigh: Sounds like that's going to be my fate. I'll start using mine this weekend.


  They do crease, but I like the texture. I find if I use my fingers instead of the applicator it works for me.   I heard the new Naked one from UD is supposed to be like MAC PLC.


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice!  U know what I am in the search for, a great concealer/corrector that's hydrating.  I have awful dark circles and my concealer is just... to cutting it anymore.  What do u guys use?


  I have tried the la girl and NYX hd concelaers, both good but Mac prolongwear is my HG especially when I'm rocking serious dark circles. I do use clarins eye contour balm prior and have no problems w dryness. I have also just started trying the FAB eye cream that has a tint to it.. So far so good.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sandy072 said:


> I have tried the la girl and NYX hd concelaers, both good but Mac prolongwear is my HG especially when I'm rocking serious dark circles. I do use clarins eye contour balm prior and have no problems w dryness. I have also just started trying the FAB eye cream that has a tint to it.. So far so good.


  The nyx concealers are what I'm using now and I have really dry under eyes everything just looks dry and wrinkly all the time I have never tried a concealer that does not crease under my eyes and I've tried many. I guess it's time to invest in an eye cream I've tried a couple before but never really noticed much of a difference


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I use this one (under my foundation.  I don't really blend it up and over, but I put this on first, then foundation, then conceal with the LA Girl Pro Conceal.  It doesn't settle or crack or crease.  I like it) I usually take a little out, rub it between my two pointer fingers to warm it up, and apply with my fingers.  It's creamy and glides on smoothly that way.
> 
> http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-242-dark-circle-concealer.aspx
> Thank you, I will try it out. That's the exact technique I use with my Illamasqua one, so hopefully this is similar
> ...


  I tried the cinnammon sugar. not impressed.. .also I tried the white chocolate? (i think that's what it was)... it was so weird  @[email protected]


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds like that's going to be my fate. I'll start using mine this weekend.
> That one creased so bad on me too, I looked so bad :/ haha
> 
> 
> ...


  Get a few samples from Sephora to try different ones. U are allowed 3 per visit, so stop by and get some  I love eye  creams, they make my concealer look a LOT better!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you, I will try it out. That's the exact technique I use with my Illamasqua one, so hopefully this is similar    This one was too dry for me :/ but I never tried putting it on my hand first... that would have probably been better :/   Gotcha, yea pro longwear has great coverage, but it's way dry on my undereye area :/ I have 2 of them too lol i should sell them DX I think I used one like 3 times and I gave up on them.  I am loving the KVD peach shade and yellow shade, super impressed with those.     I tried the cinnammon sugar. not impressed.. .also I tried the white chocolate? (i think that's what it was)... it was so weird  @[email protected]


I've never tried the white chocolate ones..how weird are we talking?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning! I have to try that one! I got a sample in my last order from sephora, I will give it a shot tomorrow      It's so pretty! lip swatch!!


I will! I didn't wear it tonight,but I plan to tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Pretty swatches. I've never heard of this brand.


I hadn't either until last week,I'll report back with the quality after I wear it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hadn't either until last week,I'll report back with the quality after I wear it.


  Okay. Thank you.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Gorgeous





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wow. That packaging is gorgeous.


It's very old school feeling I love it


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Somebody stop me :lol: I can't stop watching Supernatural :thud:


I will do no such thing,that show is good!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Oh pretty!! I love their Vanilla Powder. I havent tried the lipstick yet! I need a lip swatch!:eyelove:


I'm definitely interested in trying some of their other items.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I will do no such thing,that show is good!


 I enjoyed binge watching till season 9 but for some reason the current season feels uninspired /boring to me compared!! I still watch it though :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm definitely interested in trying some of their other items.


 The Lippie looks really pretty buddy!! Cute packaging!! I was aware of only the powder until now!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I will do no such thing,that show is good!


:lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm so sorry u are dealing with vertigo, has it happened before?  My co worker had that, it was so crazy,  I thought she was joking at first but it got super bad. She went to a million docs, and eventually after like 3 weeks it just went away on its own. She couldn't type, or drive, I really feel for you, I hope you get better soon !


----------



## mel33t (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.


  Sassy you're in my thoughts and prayers. Much love to you girl.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I enjoyed binge watching till season 9 but for some reason the current season feels uninspired /boring to me compared!! I still watch it though :haha:


I'm only on season 3 I think so I'm a bit of a noob. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.


 :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.


:hug: lots of prayers to you sassy


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.


 Take care Sassy!! Get well soon!! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> No need to thank me, I am just a concerned friend.
> Keep me updated please.
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwwwww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I called the phone number that was in the E-mail and there was a message stating that, "this phone does not accept incoming calls."




  I was so glad that I ha sent the message via Email shortly after I got the order shipping notice because they responded to it:


_"Hi Meddy,_
_We apologize if you received a duplicate order confirmation email from us recently - it was a mistake. We are testing new functionalities and our system resent some old order emails in error. _
_Please rest assured there has been no breach of personal information and no orders or payment have been taken twice."_

I'm so disgusted with them. What would anyone think several months after the fact, especially in this time of cyber-crime and stolen identities.  I'm removing myself from their web site.  If they knew errant E-mails were being generated they should have made an effort to immediately notify their customers.  I was however so relieved that it wasn't something more serious & diabolical going on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's really weird. Especially if you've never ordered from her website before at all! I would definitely contact their customer services and your CC provider. With all the drama going on with the Limecrime hack and what not, you can't be too careful these days.


    I didn't hear about the Limecrime hack


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Sassy you're in my thoughts and prayers. Much love to you girl.





NaomiH said:


> :hug:





Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: lots of prayers to you sassy





Vineetha said:


> Take care Sassy!! Get well soon!! :hug:


 Thank you Ladies! One day at a time right. Love you all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh my! I'd definitely give CT a jingle and find out what's going on and contact your bank as well.* You can't be too careful these days.*


   Exactly why I couldn't understand why they weren't proactive with this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> I am so impressed hahahaa I ordered the kit yesterday and it was delivered today at 6:20 AM...


    WOW!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwwww. :frenz:  Well I called the phone number that was in the E-mail and there was a message stating that, "this phone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]does not accept incoming calls."[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I was so glad that I ha sent the message via Email shortly after I got the order shipping notice because they responded to it:[/COLOR]   _[COLOR=0000FF]"Hi Meddy,[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]We apologize if you received a duplicate order confirmation email from us recently - it was a mistake. We are testing new functionalities and our system resent some old order emails in error. [/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]Please rest assured there has been no breach of personal information and no orders or payment have been taken twice."[/COLOR]_  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so disgusted with them. What would anyone think several months after the fact, especially in this time of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cyber-crime and stolen identities.  I'm removing myself from their web site.  If they knew errant E-mails were being generated they should have made an effort to immediately notify their customers.  I was however so relieved that it wasn't something more serious & diabolical going on.[/COLOR]


Geez, wow! To be scared like that, even by mistake is awful.  I'm sorry meddy and yet relieved it wasn't a cyber attack on your CC.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 Oh so pretty----squeals


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I don't blame you one bit! I'd be scared to try it as well if previous foundations had broken me out.


 I'm that way with primers---it's so hard to find one that works w/o making me break out and look like a hormonal teenager


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm that way with primers---it's so hard to find one that works w/o making me break out and look like a hormonal teenager


  I'm that way with all the face products.
  I don't really break out, but they are tiny little white bumps like an allergy, it's horrible :/
  I hate trying new things on my face XD


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I use the MAC Pro Longwear Concealer under my eyes. I get very oily around my eyes so I need a dryer concealer. Otherwise, everything is just a mess by the end of the day. I like to set it with the peach shade in the KVD contour palette and it works great for added color correction.


   That sounds nice Mandy.  I also use MPLC and/or the Studio Sculpt concealer but I set it with Ben Nye Bella Luxury Powder and that stuff doesn't move.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't hear about the Limecrime hack


  Yup. It's all over the lime crime thread. Seems like when they launched a new lip shade end of last year, some one planned a hack on the merchant they use for processing payments and went on a identity theft spree on loads of customers. One specktrette had fradulent charges for almost up to $5K. Luckily she caught it when the payment was still pending and her bank was able to stop it. A lot of people didn't seem to notice they had been hit until people started posting about it on instagram and other social media platforms. It was around the black friday/holiday season so people's spending would have been accelerated anyways so missing $60 here and $50 there may have been hard to keep track of unless you diligently record every purchase you make. *sigh* I just hate dishonest people so much. I don't understand why people can't just be satisfied with what they have, and if not, work hard to do better.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwwww. :frenz:  Well I called the phone number that was in the E-mail and there was a message stating that, "this phone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]does not accept incoming calls."[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I was so glad that I ha sent the message via Email shortly after I got the order shipping notice because they responded to it:[/COLOR]   _[COLOR=0000FF]"Hi Meddy,[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]We apologize if you received a duplicate order confirmation email from us recently - it was a mistake. We are testing new functionalities and our system resent some old order emails in error. [/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]Please rest assured there has been no breach of personal information and no orders or payment have been taken twice."[/COLOR]_  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so disgusted with them. What would anyone think several months after the fact, especially in this time of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cyber-crime and stolen identities.  I'm removing myself from their web site.  If they knew errant E-mails were being generated they should have made an effort to immediately notify their customers.  I was however so relieved that it wasn't something more serious & diabolical going on.[/COLOR]


 :shock: won't accept incoming calls?? Even though there is always an option of email, I actually prefer to call and get issues rectified in general unless it's some random query!! ooh:  yup instant gratification :haha: !! Glad it was all sorted out though Meddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *it was weird like... white chocolate but then it turned salty pringle flavored.. idk ...*   really? oh man... I hope it goes away soon, that is really frustrating. My co worker said it felt like she was drunk, but she didn't drink : (    I'm that way with all the face products. I don't really break out, but they are tiny little white bumps like an allergy, it's horrible :/ I hate trying new things on my face XD


:yuck: :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy! Please do send those prayers up. New symptoms mean more test. Im feeling discouraged. Im staying off the road. If my hubby isnt driving I dont go.


    ....and more tests may lead to ways of abating the symptoms. I understand how you can be frustrated and discouraged--you just want to feel good and your body
  won't cooperate.   I'm praying for you everyday Sassy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> *won't accept incoming calls?? *Even though there is always an option of email, I actually prefer to call and get issues rectified in general unless it's some random query!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Then don't publish a number telling me to call!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've never tried the white chocolate ones..how weird are we talking?


  White chocolate is too sweet for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.






You have our love and support Sassy!!​


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Salon Rouge over Nightmoth = win!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Salon Rouge over Nightmoth = win!


  Picture please


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank you Ladies! One day at a time right. Love you all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Salon Rouge over Nightmoth = win!


  Whoa!  What a combo!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Lippie looks really pretty buddy!! Cute packaging!! I was aware of only the powder until now!!


I want to try a powder next and the cake mascara has me intrigued.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwwww. :frenz:  Well I called the phone number that was in the E-mail and there was a message stating that, "this phone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]does not accept incoming calls."[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I was so glad that I ha sent the message via Email shortly after I got the order shipping notice because they responded to it:[/COLOR]   _[COLOR=0000FF]"Hi Meddy,[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]We apologize if you received a duplicate order confirmation email from us recently - it was a mistake. We are testing new functionalities and our system resent some old order emails in error. [/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]Please rest assured there has been no breach of personal information and no orders or payment have been taken twice."[/COLOR]_  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so disgusted with them. What would anyone think several months after the fact, especially in this time of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cyber-crime and stolen identities.  I'm removing myself from their web site.  If they knew errant E-mails were being generated they should have made an effort to immediately notify their customers.  I was however so relieved that it wasn't something more serious & diabolical going on.[/COLOR]


I'm glad it wasn't a case of stolen info, Meddy! I agree that they should of sent an email letting people know what was going on. What else is someone to think besides identity theft when they get something like that in their inbox? Jerks.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thank you Ladies! One day at a time right. Love you all!


Love you oodles and oodles Miss Sassy! :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh so pretty----squeals[/COLOR]ompom:


If I like it, you might be getting a oke: from me in a day or two. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm that way with primers---it's so hard to find one that works w/o making me break out and look like a hormonal teenager[/COLOR]:lol:


Ugh. I have two pimples at the moment and they're making me real sad. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Then don't publish a number telling me to call!!![/COLOR]:shock: :dunno:


:werd:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Picture please


I washed my face already! :lol: I'll try to do it after work tomorrow.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Whoa!  What a combo!  [/COLOR]:sweet:


Turns it into this really lovely deep burgundy colour.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I washed my face already! :lol: I'll try to do it after work tomorrow.


It's ok   I'll give it a try lol it just sounded so pretty.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwwww. :frenz:  Well I called the phone number that was in the E-mail and there was a message stating that, "this phone [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]does not accept incoming calls."[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I was so glad that I ha sent the message via Email shortly after I got the order shipping notice because they responded to it:[/COLOR]   _[COLOR=0000FF]"Hi Meddy,[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]We apologize if you received a duplicate order confirmation email from us recently - it was a mistake. We are testing new functionalities and our system resent some old order emails in error. [/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000FF]Please rest assured there has been no breach of personal information and no orders or payment have been taken twice."[/COLOR]_  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm so disgusted with them. What would anyone think several months after the fact, especially in this time of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cyber-crime and stolen identities.  I'm removing myself from their web site.  If they knew errant E-mails were being generated they should have made an effort to immediately notify their customers.  I was however so relieved that it wasn't something more serious & diabolical going on.[/COLOR]


 Please continue to watch your account. I just had t to get a new one from the LC breach.  





NaomiH said:


> Salon Rouge over Nightmoth = win!


 I have to try that!!! I wore Oxblood over Nightingale today!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 18, 2015)

My Lancome Visionnaires arrived just now. I feel like I stole them at the price I paid. I'm in moisturizer heaven!:eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's ok   I'll give it a try lol it just sounded so pretty.


If you like vampy burgundy shades  (which I know you do) you'll dig it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> If you like vampy burgundy shades  (which I know you do) you'll dig it.


Sounds perfect to me


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm glad it wasn't a case of stolen info, Meddy! I agree that they should of sent an email letting people know what was going on. What else is someone to think besides identity theft when they get something like that in their inbox?* Jerks.*


 Yeah!  Total jerks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> If I like it, you might be getting a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. I have two pimples at the moment and they're making me real sad.


  I know that struggle!  You should give Boscia a try.  The Konjac Cleansing Sponge and Detoxifying Black Cleanser
   really worked for my daughter and me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have to try that!!! I wore *Oxblood over Nightingale today*!


   I will anyway Sass!  I had a recent issue w/Sephora---someone went shopping on my dime.  I had to get a new one too.

  Sounds pretty!  I wore Instigator over Vino today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm sorry meddy and yet relieved it wasn't a cyber attack on your CC.


  Me too!!! Thanks Miss Dolly.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This is the second time its happened. I have multiple sclerosis and they say it "can" be one of the million and one symptoms.


  Sassy -  I hope the vertigo goes away soon.  The cupcakes I made the other was actually for a fundraiser for MS. ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> My Lancome Visionnaires arrived just now. I feel like I stole them at the price I paid. I'm in moisturizer heaven!


 Awesome!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Sassy - I hope the vertigo goes away soon. The cupcakes I made the other was actually for a fundraiser for MS. ️


   Oh wow---that's incredible WD-------Really great cause!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Salon Rouge over Nightmoth = win!


  Nightmoth makes any lipstick combo a win.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

morning everyone 







  what's everyone eyeing today?

  I have a 5 dollar gift card for Sephora from my BING rewards lol .. so I wanna order xD so lame..


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning everyone   :flower:   what's everyone eyeing today?  I have a 5 dollar gift card for Sephora from my BING rewards lol .. so I wanna order xD so lame..


  Morning! I'm picking out spring clothes from Ann Taylor. Got a 40% off email and I have a coupon. Getting some spring pieces for work. Hella boring, I know. But I love a pencil skirt and white button down, that's my "don't mess with me look"


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm picking out spring clothes from Ann Taylor. Got a 40% off email and I have a coupon. Getting some spring pieces for work. Hella boring, I know. But I love a pencil skirt and white button down, that's my "don't mess with me look"


  I used to love shopping there! I think when I worked at a law firm most of my money went to Ann Taylor, and Loft lol!
  Maybe I'll browse around too! 
  I want some new clothes 

  My job now isn't so fancy, we can wear jeans, but I always like to have a nice shirt on and look nice


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't mess with Mel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya! I'm trying to be good and not buy anything but it's sooo hard lol.
> 
> *Don't mess with Mel!!
> 
> ...


  SO  HARD omg.. 
  Yesterday I filled up my cart with Sephora.. like 260 worth of stuff.. and then my aunt asked me if I had a discount (I had the 10% off for VIB for this year), she wanted her Chanel fragrance...
  so I let her order with the coupon. That way I didn't buy my stuff.. problem is I still want my stuff lmao

  Most of it is MUFE... I need to hold on and wait for IMATS.. why is this so hard 



*LOL**















*


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> SO  HARD omg..
> Yesterday I filled up my cart with Sephora.. like 260 worth of stuff.. and then my aunt asked me if I had a discount (I had the 10% off for VIB for this year), she wanted her Chanel fragrance...
> so I let her order with the coupon. That way I didn't buy my stuff.. problem is I still want my stuff lmao
> 
> ...


  I know right. It'll be so worth it to wait though lol. That 40% off discount is the only thing holding me firm haha.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I know right. It'll be so worth it to wait though lol. That 40% off discount is the only thing holding me firm haha.


  yea same here.. 
  I want two of the new primers... the new liner....the new sculpt duo, that highlight looks awesome.. Do u think they will have the sets for 50 shades  ? maybe right? D:
  idk what else, probably more shadows.. even tho I have like 40 already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame on me


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 19, 2015)

Besame Red Velvet  Don't mind the crappy bathroom lighting please!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Sassy -  I hope the vertigo goes away soon.  The cupcakes I made the other was actually for a fundraiser for MS. ️


 Thats Awesome WD! Thanks so much for supporting MS research!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Besame Red Velvet  Don't mind the crappy bathroom lighting please!


 Gorgeous!! I might need that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Hey VK!!  If you order from Sephora you should try the Boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel w/code BOSCIAGEL.  It's not heavily fragranced and it leaves your skin really 
     soft & bright.  I'm not eying anything today---waiting for stuff to be delivered-----but yesterday I ordered from EL's new collection, also at Sephora so I'm taking a 
     breather today.  Oh, and last night I ordered another TF eyeshadow duo.  My wallet is coughing and choking!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 Love, love, love you in this red!!!!  BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey VK!!  If you order from Sephora you should try the Boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel w/code BOSCIAGEL.  It's not heavily fragranced and it leaves your skin really
> soft & bright.  I'm not eying anything today---waiting for stuff to be delivered-----but yesterday I ordered from EL's new collection, also at Sephora so I'm taking a
> breather today.  Oh, and last night I ordered another TF eyeshadow duo.  My wallet is coughing and choking!


  I was looking at that promo! I might cave later today, but I'll try not to lol!
  I want the new EL stuff too! I want to see swatches!  show me when u get urs !!!

  Which TF duo?  I've been eyeing some D:


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea same here..
> I want two of the new primers... the new liner....the new sculpt duo, that highlight looks awesome.. Do u think they will have the sets for 50 shades  ? maybe right? D:
> idk what else, probably more shadows.. even tho I have like 40 already
> 
> ...


  They may have the 50 shades collection but for some reason I'm thinking it's a Sephora exclusive.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm picking out spring clothes from Ann Taylor. Got a 40% off email and I have a coupon. Getting some spring pieces for work. Hella boring, I know. But I love a pencil skirt and white button down, that's my "don't mess with me look"


  Confession: I have never worn a button down with a skirt because I have no idea how to do it and not look like Jerry on the puffy shirt episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya! I'm trying to be good and not buy anything but it's sooo hard lol.  Don't mess with Mel!! :getyou:  lol.


  Lol. I promise I'm nice I'm the office, just have a power thing. My friends say its because I'm an Aries. I want to be like Claire Underwood lol :haha:   





v0ltagekid said:


> I used to love shopping there! I think when I worked at a law firm most of my money went to Ann Taylor, and Loft lol! Maybe I'll browse around too!  I want some new clothes   My job now isn't so fancy, we can wear jeans, but I always like to have a nice shirt on and look nice


  Nice! Presentation is really important IMO. Ann Taylor is pricey but their pants fit me so well that I don't need a tailor. So that is worth it for me.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Confession: I have never worn a button down with a skirt because I have no idea how to do it and not look like Jerry on the puffy shirt episode of Seinfeld.


  Try a shirt that's fitted well in the arms chest area. A too big shirt will look puffy. I usually buy petite shirts and its fits perfectly. But I'm also under 5'5.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Confession: I have never worn a button down with a skirt because I have no idea how to do it and not look like Jerry on the puffy shirt episode of Seinfeld.
> I hate button downs, they always open in my chest area :/
> I always flash people by accident lol
> 
> ...


  I prefer the LOFT Petite pants, they fit like a glove. Ann Taylor's are too long. I don't wear heels (back problems) so they can't be long. 
  I'm 5'5 so it's like.. an inch too long for petite, but way short for regular haha.. #fail


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Try a shirt that's fitted well in the arms chest area. A too big shirt will look puffy. I usually buy petite shirts and its fits perfectly. But I'm also under 5'5.


  I think it's my proportions.  My waist is 27" (not small, but not huge), but wear a 32DDD bra.  So if it fits in the chest, it doesn't really fit in the waist.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I think it's my proportions.  My waist is 27" (not small, but not huge), but wear a 32DDD bra.  So if it fits in the chest, it doesn't really fit in the waist.


  Ahh I see   I'm boobless, so I can get away with it. But I make up for it in the junk in the trunk department. :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Besame Red Velvet  Don't mind the crappy bathroom lighting please!


 Gorgeous buddy! These shades of red are your color!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm boobless, so I can get away with it. But I make up for it in the junk in the trunk department.


  lol
  Lucky, My 34Ds hurt my back and don't fit in my shirts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  They are not even that big, but they annoy me lol.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm boobless, so I can get away with it. But *I make up for it in the junk in the trunk department. *


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

look who came to visit me at work!
  She's currently eating my scarf lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work!
> She's currently eating my scarf lol


  Aww... she's just so cute!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies! I am debating about oulling the trigger in Perfect Tioping. Do I need it?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww... she's just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been debating the same thing :/ lol!

  How are u feeling today?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work! She's currently eating my scarf lol


  What a cutie? BTW, what lipstick are you wearing? It looks gorgeous


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I am debating about oulling the trigger in Perfect Tioping. Do I need it?


 oke:


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I want to keep her so bad.. lol My grandma had to go do her groceries and stuff so she left her with me... gosh I just want to cuddle her all day lol    I've been debating the same thing :/ lol!  How are u feeling today?


 Still the same. Thanks so much for asking! 


mel33t said:


> oke:


 I want it so bad! I dont know why I'm so hesitant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> LOVE this!!! it looks beautiful on u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the EL Illuminations face powder, the Iridescent Ball Highlighter and the Kabuki brush---I'm such a brush junkie!!!
 Ok so I wasn't getting the TF e/s duos because I purchased *6* of the Armani Eye Tints, *4 *Givenchy e/s quads and a Chanel e/s quad.  Enough already right?
 Well I gave in and ordered Ripe Plum...still ok..1 out of 3 not so bad right?  Well in yet another moment of weakness last night I ordered the Raw Jade duo.  
 I'm thinking there's a chance I have a problem here.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Still the same. Thanks so much for asking!  I want it so bad! I dont know why I'm so hesitant.


  Its really pretty and there's no chunks of glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work!
> She's currently eating my scarf lol


   Awwww.  You look so darned cute VK, and Bella (is that right?) is so, so adorable.  I think you'd steal her if you could get away with it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work! She's currently eating my scarf lol


 Cutie


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got the EL Illuminations face powder, the Iridescent Ball Highlighter and the Kabuki brush---I'm such a brush junkie!!!
> Ok so I wasn't getting the TF e/s duos because I purchased *6* of the Armani Eye Tints, *4 *Givenchy e/s quads and a Chanel e/s quad.  Enough already right?
> Well I gave in and ordered Ripe Plum...still ok..1 out of 3 not so bad right?  Well in yet another moment of weakness last night I ordered the Raw Jade duo.
> I'm thinking there's a chance I have a problem here.


  U are my hero, I need the courage to get all the things u just mentioned lol!
  I cannot wait to hear what u think of the EL products!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww.  You look so darned cute VK, and Bella (is that right?) is so, so adorable.  I think you'd steal her if you could get away with it!!!


  Aww thanks!! 
  Bijou!
  Although I call her princess haha... xD She knows her name already, that makes me happy haha

  I would never get away with it, my grandma would know where I have her haha!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I am debating about oulling the trigger in Perfect Tioping. Do I need it?






Hi Sassy.  I did today's SP (Sassy Prayer).  You hang in there---better days are coming.  I think you should go ahead and treat yourself--it will perk you up and lift your
   spirit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Aww thanks!!
> *Bijou!*
> Although I call her princess haha... xD She knows her name already, that makes me happy haha
> 
> I would never get away with it, my grandma would know where I have her haha!


    I knew it was a cute name that started w/a 'B'.   I can be having the worse day ever and all I have to do is look at Abby's cute little face---and forget it---if she cocks that 
   little head I can't help but smile.  Bijou looks like she's a great pet for your grandmother.  VK you'll have to get one of your own!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> U are my hero, I need the courage to get all the things u just mentioned lol!
> I cannot wait to hear what u think of the EL products!






Some hero!  I went out on a limb here, especially with the highlighter because it's a departure from their powder gelees.  I'm hoping that they did this just as well.  EL doesn't get the attention it deserves and takes a back seat to MAC, but there are a few gems in that brand.  Maybe they're trying to turn that around with this new collaboration.  They also need to work on their web site.  It's pretty awful!!!

I should get the goods pretty quick with Flash Shipping.  Maybe by Friday!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work!
> She's currently eating my scarf lol


  So cute!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Sassy.  I did today's SP (Sassy Prayer).  You hang in there---better days are coming.  I think you should go ahead and treat yourself--it will perk you up and lift your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   spirit.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          :bouquet: [/COLOR]


 I bought it. I appreciate you all so much. Truly the best! :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  You look very pretty in Red Velvet. What type of phone do you take your selfies with? iPhone?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work!
> She's currently eating my scarf lol


  She is simply adorable, my dear.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a glorious day.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I am debating about oulling the trigger in Perfect Tioping. Do I need it?


  I just swatched that in store yesterday and again today! I think we need it Sassy!! Hope you start to feel better soon, too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Maybe! Do you have anything super similar?  If not, I'd say do it since it's really pretty.
> So cute!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Besame Red Velvet  Don't mind the crappy bathroom lighting please!


Gorgeous


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just swatched that in store yesterday and again today! I think we need it Sassy!! Hope you start to feel better soon, too.


  I have been debating this one, too... hmm. I only have one other highlighter and it's a sample. But I just made an indie perfume order and I still have to go grocery shopping. I should probably hold off til I get my check.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have been debating this one, too... hmm. I only have one other highlighter and it's a sample. But I just made an indie perfume order and I still have to go grocery shopping. I should probably hold off til I get my check.


  You should check out lightscapade too, not to be enabling  but it really looks fantastic on fairer skin tones. I wear it almost everyday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work!
> She's currently eating my scarf lol


  Aww you two are so adorable


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You should check out lightscapade too, not to be enabling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know! I keep meaning to, but with indie highlighters being ~$10 and MAC's being around $30, it's hard to make the "splurge"! I need to go ahead and get a full size of Lavender Cream from Hello Waffle. It's got a beautiful, glowy purple-blue sheen.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

So I went to Sephora this morning and I wanted to get that MUFE contour compact thingy. I went to a MUA and I was like : _check it, I know it's not out on display now but the store locator says you have the MUFE contour compact. If you have it in the back I'd love to buy it. I don't even need to swatch it._ She then tells me that product is only at the boutique. We stared at each other for like 3 seconds and I said OK and I was out. Like, how does this happen? I just told her I saw it online and then she tells me it's only at the MUFE boutiques instead of we don't have it in yet. Is she trolling me or is she really that uninformed? I would've laughed if I wasn't a frozen fishstick from having just braved the cold.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know! I keep meaning to, but with indie highlighters being ~$10 and MAC's being around $30, it's hard to make the "splurge"! I need to go ahead and get a full size of Lavender Cream from Hello Waffle. It's got a beautiful, glowy purple-blue sheen.


  10? I should check out indie makeup lol
  I'm such a snob :/


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I hope everyone is having a glorious day.


 Same with you Vande


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know! I keep meaning to, but with indie highlighters being ~$10 and MAC's being around $30, it's hard to make the "splurge"! I need to go ahead and get a full size of Lavender Cream from Hello Waffle. It's got a beautiful, glowy purple-blue sheen.


  What's Hello Waffle? I like it just for the name he he!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> she legit lied to you lol.. wtf...
> She probably didn't even know what u were talking about.. gosh Sephora :/ they need to start updating their people asap. This happens way too often, instead of checking they legit lie to you.
> 
> 
> ...


  In my experience, indie makeup is better than drugstore, at around the same price range, with the added bonus of supporting a small business. I have a TON of indie pigments and a handful of indie lip products. If you want some brands to check out, let me know!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So I went to Sephora this morning and I wanted to get that MUFE contour compact thingy. I went to a MUA and I was like : _check it, I know it's not out on display now but the store locator says you have the MUFE contour compact. If you have it in the back I'd love to buy it. I don't even need to swatch it._ She then tells me that product is only at the boutique. We stared at each other for like 3 seconds and I said OK and I was out. Like, how does this happen? I just told her I saw it online and then she tells me it's only at the MUFE boutiques instead of we don't have it in yet. Is she trolling me or is she really that uninformed? I would've laughed if I wasn't a frozen fishstick from having just braved the cold.


  Sounds like she lied to you...straight up! 
She didn't want to go to the back and get it for you, so she lied...or had no idea what you were on about?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What's Hello Waffle? I like it just for the name he he!!


  It's a Canadian indie brand. They have loose pigments and blushes and a couple of highlighters. All of their labels have adorable drawings on them and I've loved everything I've got from them. I'm not sure how much the shipping is to the US now (it was $6 when I bought from them last) but it's well worth it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww you two are so adorable
> Thanks Dolly!
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't love lightscapade.. I ended up selling mine..
  I guess maybe it's more for someone a little more fair than me :/


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sounds like she lied to you...straight up!
> She didn't want to go to the back and get it for you, so she lied...or had no idea what you were on about?


  I have never got this. Why not you know... do the job you're being paid to do?? Why is that so hard for people?


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's a Canadian indie brand. They have loose pigments and blushes and a couple of highlighters. All of their labels have adorable drawings on them and I've loved everything I've got from them. I'm not sure how much the shipping is to the US now (it was $6 when I bought from them last) but it's well worth it.


 I just Googled!! OMG its the cutest!!!! I want the higlight and eye shadows.  





v0ltagekid said:


> yea definitely, please give me brands to check out haha! this is gonna be fun!   Thanks Dolly!    I didn't love lightscapade.. I ended up selling mine.. I guess maybe it's more for someone a little more fair than me :/


  Well I am a ghost.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So I went to Sephora this morning and I wanted to get that MUFE contour compact thingy. I went to a MUA and I was like : _check it, I know it's not out on display now but the store locator says you have the MUFE contour compact. If you have it in the back I'd love to buy it. I don't even need to swatch it._ She then tells me that product is only at the boutique. We stared at each other for like 3 seconds and I said OK and I was out. Like, how does this happen? I just told her I saw it online and then she tells me it's only at the MUFE boutiques instead of we don't have it in yet. Is she trolling me or is she really that uninformed? I would've laughed if I wasn't a frozen fishstick from having just braved the cold.


  Ugh... I hate when they act like that. I'm sorry dude.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea definitely, please give me brands to check out haha!
> this is gonna be fun!
> 
> 
> ...


  Here goes! All are US based unless otherwise noted.

  Fyrinnae (amazing pigments, liquid lipsticks... need I say more?)
  Shiro Cosmetics
  Notoriously Morbid
  Hello Waffle (CA)
  Innocent and Twisted Alchemy
  Life's Entropy (has Lip Theories which are almost identical to Lip Tars and a brow pomade close to ABH Dipbrow)
  Pumpkin and Poppy (has face powders similar to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders)
  Femme Fatale (AU)
  Aromaleigh
  Dreamworld Hermetica
  Limnit Cosmetics (all lipsticks, mix of fun and normal colors)
  My Pretty Zombie (not to be confused with Pretty Zombie)
  Blackbird Cosmetics (has great matte pigments)
  Darling Girl

  There are a ton more, and that's not even getting started on indie perfumes and bath and body products...


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's a Canadian indie brand. They have loose pigments and blushes and a couple of highlighters. All of their labels have adorable drawings on them and I've loved everything I've got from them. I'm not sure how much the shipping is to the US now (it was $6 when I bought from them last) but it's well worth it.


 It looks like a lot of their eyeshadows could be dupes for the Lime Crime Venus palette. Do want.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What... that's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I have never got this. Why not you know... do the job you're being paid to do?? Why is that so hard for people?


  I have never gotten it either. When I worked in sales, I was very willingly to help all I can. 
  If they wanted me to go to the back and six blocks down to find something...I would have.
  I fully agree CQ, they are being paid to help and work...not to stand there and lie to potential customers.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *she legit lied to you lol.. wtf...*
> *She probably didn't even know what u were talking about.. gosh Sephora :/ they need to start updating their people asap. This happens way too often, instead of checking they legit lie to you.*
> 
> 
> ...


  Thing is, I'm sure they have access to the website instore. She could have just pulled it up and search the SKU against their store stock. Call a manager, find out if/when they were going to get it. Not straight up make stuff up.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here goes! All are US based unless otherwise noted.  Fyrinnae (amazing pigments, liquid lipsticks... need I say more?) Shiro Cosmetics Notoriously Morbid Hello Waffle (CA) Innocent and Twisted Alchemy Life's Entropy (has Lip Theories which are almost identical to Lip Tars and a brow pomade close to ABH Dipbrow) Pumpkin and Poppy (has face powders similar to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders) Femme Fatale (AU) Aromaleigh Dreamworld Hermetica Limnit Cosmetics (all lipsticks, mix of fun and normal colors) My Pretty Zombie (not to be confused with Pretty Zombie) Blackbird Cosmetics (has great matte pigments) Darling Girl  There are a ton more, and that's not even getting started on indie perfumes and bath and body products...


  Thank you Crimson!! I can't wait to check these out :frenz:


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> :lmao: She's an enemy of progress - that's what she is lol! She didn't know what you were talking about and was too ashamed to admit it. Sephora sells a crap ton of product. SA's aren't expected to know every single thing.   Thing is, I'm sure they have access to the website instore. She could have just pulled it up and search the SKU against their store stock. Call a manager, find out if/when they were going to get it. Not straight up make stuff up.


  :lol: I wasn't gonna get all pissy if she didn't know. She could've just said she didn't know or she could've asked someone. Instead she almost made me doubt that I had actually seen it online. Like, don't try to play me lady. This just reminds me of a time when a MUA at Sephora didn't know what I was talking about and tried to look it up on their site and I had to help her navigate the site.   Speaking of MUFE. I saw the new primers out. I don't know if it's just a repackaging of the HD primers or if it's a new deal. I'm thinking it's new. Only 3 were on display, but online they have several. I might try one that's for brightening.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just swatched that in store yesterday and again today! I think we need it Sassy!! Hope you start to feel better soon, too. :support:


 I finally pulled the trigger! LOL! I kept adding it to my cart and taking it out. I feel so relieved! Lol! :bouquet:


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> *Speaking of MUFE. I saw the new primers out. I don't know if it's just a repackaging of the HD primers or if it's a new deal. I'm thinking it's new. Only 3 were on display, but online they have several. I might try one that's for brightening.*


  I heard they changed the formula and the new one is crappy compared to the original. Haven't tried any of them myself, but I'm interested in the pink one.

  The contour compact looks nice as well, I will have to see swatches of that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I heard they changed the formula and the new one is crappy compared to the original. Haven't tried any of them myself, but I'm interested in the pink one.  The contour compact looks nice as well, I will have to see swatches of that.


  Yikes! I'm looking over reviews of the primers now. I'm interested in trying anything that can keep my skin from looking dull and lifeless now that I'm old, but I'm not expecting a miracle.   A reviewer on Sephora posted a swatch of the lighter compact. It looks really pigmented.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Gorgeous!! I might need that!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Love, love, love you in this red!!!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]BEAUTIFUL !![/COLOR]retty:





v0ltagekid said:


> LOVE this!!! it looks beautiful on u!    I was looking at that promo! I might cave later today, but I'll try not to lol! I want the new EL stuff too! I want to see swatches!  show me when u get urs !!!  Which TF duo?  I've been eyeing some D:





charismafulltv said:


> Gorgeous buddy! These shades of red are your color!


Thanks ladies! :hug: I'm really liking the formula, it goes on smoothly,has good wear and is non drying.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> A reviewer on Sephora posted a swatch of the lighter compact. It looks really pigmented.


  Lol @ old. I think we're around the same age and I refuse to call that old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried the Givenchy Acti'mine? Not a miracle but I quite like it.

  I saw that swatch, it does look nice, it's just hard to tell how shimmery it is. I hope T or someone else how does good close-up photos will review it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lol @ old. I think we're around the same age and I refuse to call that old. :haha:  Have you tried the Givenchy Acti'mine? Not a miracle but I quite like it.  I saw that swatch, it does look nice, it's just hard to tell how shimmery it is. I hope T or someone else how does good close-up photos will review it.


  I'm the only one that can call me old, though. :lol: I haven't tried much of Givenchy actually. I'll check it out.   I think one review mentions there's shimmer. It may not be a true contour product. Maybe it'll be better as a bronzer/highlighter product. That would be misleading, but I'd still want it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I bought it. I appreciate you all so much. Truly the best!


   Yay Sassy!!  Hope you love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Gorgeous buddy! These shades of red are your color!


    I agree C.  Just stunning on our little Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Sounds like a real winner!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I think one review mentions there's shimmer. It may not be a true contour product. Maybe it'll be better as a bronzer/highlighter product. That would be misleading, but I'd still want it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> She's an enemy of progress - that's what she is lol! She didn't know what you were talking about and was too ashamed to admit it. Sephora sells a crap ton of product. SA's aren't expected to know every single thing.
> 
> Thing is, I'm sure they have access to the website instore. She could have just pulled it up and search the SKU against their store stock. Call a manager, find out if/when they were going to get it. Not straight up make stuff up.
> 
> ...


  I want to try the orange or yellow, I can't decide :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So I went to Sephora this morning and I wanted to get that MUFE contour compact thingy. I went to a MUA and I was like : _check it, I know it's not out on display now but the store locator says you have the MUFE contour compact. If you have it in the back I'd love to buy it. I don't even need to swatch it._ She then tells me that product is only at the boutique. We stared at each other for like 3 seconds and I said OK and I was out. Like, how does this happen? I just told her I saw it online and then she tells me it's only at the MUFE boutiques instead of we don't have it in yet. Is she trolling me or is she really that uninformed? I would've laughed if *I wasn't a frozen fishstick from having just braved the cold.*


  Now I'm surprised you didn't pull out your phone and show her the item on her own damn web site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I should know better by now to put my tea down when I'm reading your posts---I'll learn the hard way when I've damaged my keyboard w/liquids.  
  Oh and man is it cold.  I had an errand to run and I was trying to wait for the temp to reach the projected high of 20 degrees--it never did, so I braved the cold & high winds.
  It's supposed to be even colder tomorrow.  Trying not to fret---it's less than 30 days til spring!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! I am saving a copy and checking them out tonight, thank you so much!!   I actually can't handle fragrances, they give me migraines, so that's cool     I wouldn't call anyone a ghost lol but I'm glad it works for u, I wish it worked on me. I'm like NC30 so it doesn't :/   yea absolutely, even asking someone else  next time u feel sassy use the color IQ, u can browse the website from there and show them that they do sell it lmao    I want to try the orange or yellow, I can't decide :/


  I was thinking I should try peach, but maybe the smoothing one and see what it can do for these laugh lines.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> *She's an enemy of progress - that's what she* is lol! She didn't know what you were talking about and was too ashamed to admit it. Sephora sells a crap ton of product. SA's aren't expected to know every single thing.
> 
> Thing is, I'm sure they have access to the website instore. She could have just pulled it up and search the SKU against their store stock. Call a manager, find out if/when they were going to get it. Not straight up make stuff up.


   Well now----an EOP!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it Shars----Enemy of Progress!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I think one review mentions there's shimmer. *It may not be a true contour product. Maybe it'll be better as a bronzer/highlighter product.* That would be misleading, but I'd still want it.








  Yes, that's what I was thinking, too. I'm not sure if I'd still want it then.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well now----an EOP!  :lol:  I love it Shars----Enemy of Progress!!![/COLOR]


  I reread that line at least 5 times. :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just had a guy ask me what I like to eat so he could bring me lunch. He was super nice, but I don't even know his name. I subtly let it drop that I had a boyfriend and he said he'd just bring me a slice of cheesecake. It was soooo awkward! I didn't want to flat out say "I have a boyfriend, sorry" and be rude but I didn't want to make things awkward.. did I misinterpret?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I reread that line at least 5 times.


  I think you've met your match!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just had a guy ask me what I like to eat so he could bring me lunch. He was super nice, but I don't even know his name. I subtly let it drop that I had a boyfriend and he said he'd just bring me a slice of cheesecake. It was soooo awkward! I didn't want to flat out say "I have a boyfriend, sorry" and be rude but I didn't want to make things awkward.. did I misinterpret?


You did the right thing mentioning your boyfriend, just so he doesn't misinterpret you being nice.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well now----an EOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I have a friend that used to say that a lot and it stuck lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm interested in those new primers too. They're on the website now. They're calling them "Skin Equalizers". I hope they offer some deluxe sized ones at some point. I want to try the caramel as well as the skin ones (hydrating, mattifying, nourishing and smoothing).
> 
> Yay!! I hope you enjoy. I may go grab mine tomorrow as my bit of Friday MU naughtiness!
> 
> ...






​It totally sounds like something my daughter would say!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​It totally sounds like something my daughter would say!!!


  Sounds like you got a smarty pants there lol. I like her already!


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey! I have been gone for a bit. I was sick and was having computer issues. My MacBook died! *sadface* I bought a new computer but it's not the same. The new computer is much faster though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hey! I have been gone for a bit. I was sick and was having computer issues. My MacBook died! *sadface* I bought a new computer but it's not the same. The new computer is much faster though.


I hope you are better now. At least the new pc is faster than before


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, a side note: whoever designed the new windows is on drugs.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you are better now. At least the new pc is faster than before


Well, probably anything would have been faster than my dying MacBook. But I miss having a mac! It had such a nice webcam! *sniff*


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here goes! All are US based unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Fyrinnae (amazing pigments, liquid lipsticks... need I say more?)
> Shiro Cosmetics
> ...


  Ugh, did you see the BPAL Lupers?  I'm torn between makeup and indie perfumes.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Ugh, did you see the BPAL Lupers?  I'm torn between makeup and indie perfumes.


  I don't pay much attention to BPAL. For indie perfume, they are on the pricier side, and I blanch every time I see their $7 shipping charge.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 19, 2015)

BPAL!!! I love BPAL. But when I realized I had more perfume than I could possibly use, I had to stop. I haven't purchased in years and I still have so many bottles! SO MANY.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Well, probably anything would have been faster than my dying MacBook. But I miss having a mac! It had such a nice webcam! *sniff*


Maybe you can buy another soon


----------



## jenise (Feb 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> So I went to Sephora this morning and I wanted to get that MUFE contour compact thingy. I went to a MUA and I was like : _check it, I know it's not out on display now but the store locator says you have the MUFE contour compact. If you have it in the back I'd love to buy it. I don't even need to swatch it._ She then tells me that product is only at the boutique. We stared at each other for like 3 seconds and I said OK and I was out. Like, how does this happen? I just told her I saw it online and then she tells me it's only at the MUFE boutiques instead of we don't have it in yet. Is she trolling me or is she really that uninformed? I would've laughed if I wasn't a frozen fishstick from having just braved the cold.


 Ridiculous! I got the one in the deeper shade and am returning it if that's make you feel any better :lol: the highlight is gorgeous but the contour is much too orange so I can't justify the price. Wish they sold the highlight separately


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Maybe you can buy another soon


I seriously doubt I'm going to have $1200 to spend on a computer again. But, I could repair my existing mac book.

I only was able to do it before because we used to get big tax returns. Now I have to pay taxes every year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I seriously doubt I'm going to have $1200 to spend on a computer again. But, I could repair my existing mac book.   I only was able to do it before because we used to get big tax returns. Now I have to pay taxes every year.


That's an even better idea. Hopefully things lighten up for you this coming year.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 19, 2015)

Forever21 wants me to send them my "damaged" item back and PAY FOR THE SHIPPING and they'll give me back my money! Oh but they will reimburse me for the shipping if I include a copy of the receipt lol my thing is I get having to send back the item but why would u give me my money back send me a new damn bag I obvs didn't want my money if I spent it on this bag lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds like you got a *smarty pants* there lol. I like her already!


   Totally!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Also, a side note: whoever designed the new windows is on drugs.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Ridiculous! I got the one in the deeper shade and am returning it if that's make you feel any better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I think these makeup brands are getting carried away w/duos and co-mingled products!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Forever21 wants me to send them my "damaged" item back and PAY FOR THE SHIPPING and they'll give me back my money! Oh but they will reimburse me for the shipping if I include a copy of the receipt lol my thing is I get having to send back the item but why would u give me my money back send me a new damn bag I obvs didn't want my money if I spent it on this bag lol


    Did you tell them you'd like an exchange and not a refund?  I'm wondering if all of the bags like the one you purchased are defective?  It's unusual that they wouldn't 
   encourage an exchange versus a return.


----------



## jenise (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think these makeup brands are getting carried away w/duos and co-mingled products!!!   [/COLOR]


 I keep buying them :lol:


----------



## mel33t (Feb 20, 2015)

I think my makeup just froze on my face...


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think my makeup just froze on my face...


 It's pretty cold here too Mel! I can't wait for spring


----------



## mel33t (Feb 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's pretty cold here too Mel! I can't wait for spring


  Me too! At least let it be in the twenties or teens. These negative digits and zeros are killing me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think my makeup just froze on my face...


It has been so hot here..tanks and shorts kinda weather. Tomorrow it is supposed to jump all the way to mid 60s..I'm ready for a cool off. Those little snowmen are cute lol


----------



## jenise (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It has been so hot here..tanks and shorts kinda weather. Tomorrow it is supposed to jump all the way to mid 60s..I'm ready for a cool off. Those little snowmen are cute lol


 Omg it's currently 1 degree here and feels like -18. Schools have off BC standing outside for 15 minutes can give you frostbite!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> look who came to visit me at work! She's currently eating my scarf lol


She's so cute and you look beautiful, VK.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies! I am debating about oulling the trigger in Perfect Tioping. Do I need it?


It id really pretty,but I'm going with a no.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got the EL Illuminations face powder, the Iridescent Ball Highlighter and the Kabuki brush---I'm such a brush junkie!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Ok so I wasn't getting the TF e/s duos because I purchased *6* of the Armani Eye Tints,[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]4 [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy e/s quads and a Chanel e/s quad.  Enough already right?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Well I gave in and ordered Ripe Plum...still ok..1 out of 3 not so bad right?  Well in yet another moment of weakness last night I ordered the Raw Jade duo.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I'm thinking there's a chance I have a problem here.[/COLOR] :lmao:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You look very pretty in Red Velvet. What type of phone do you take your selfies with? iPhone?


Thanks Vande! I use a Samsung Galaxy S5.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


Gracias Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here goes! All are US based unless otherwise noted.  Fyrinnae (amazing pigments, liquid lipsticks... need I say more?) Shiro Cosmetics Notoriously Morbid Hello Waffle (CA) Innocent and Twisted Alchemy Life's Entropy (has Lip Theories which are almost identical to Lip Tars and a brow pomade close to ABH Dipbrow) Pumpkin and Poppy (has face powders similar to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders) Femme Fatale (AU) Aromaleigh Dreamworld Hermetica Limnit Cosmetics (all lipsticks, mix of fun and normal colors) My Pretty Zombie (not to be confused with Pretty Zombie) Blackbird Cosmetics (has great matte pigments) Darling Girl  There are a ton more, and that's not even getting started on indie perfumes and bath and body products...


I used to be addicted to indie pigments! Fyrinnae is absolutely  fantastic.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I agree C.  Just stunning on our little Naomi!!![/COLOR]


 :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

:





pandorablack said:


> Hey! I have been gone for a bit. I was sick and was having computer issues. My MacBook died! *sadface* I bought a new computer but it's not the same. The new computer is much faster though.


  Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Forever21 wants me to send them my "damaged" item back and PAY FOR THE SHIPPING and they'll give me back my money! Oh but they will reimburse me for the shipping if I include a copy of the receipt lol my thing is I get having to send back the item but why would u give me my money back send me a new damn bag I obvs didn't want my money if I spent it on this bag lol


That's really craptacular.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Two things:  1: I binge caught up on Empire yesterday after work and it is really good!  2: I want to buy a good set of brushes,but don't want to get scalped doing so. I was thinking maybe a Signa, Bdellium or a Morphe set. What do ya'll think? Set or buy brushes individually?


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Me too! At least let it be in the twenties or teens. These negative digits and zeros are killing me.


 I know! I kept scratching because my skin is so dry and it just slurps the body butter like a plant in the desert.   





NaomiH said:


> Two things:  1: I binge caught up on Empire yesterday after work and it is really good!  2: I want to buy a good set of brushes,but don't want to get scalped doing so. I was thinking maybe a Signa, Bdellium or a Morphe set. What do ya'll think? Set or buy brushes individually?


 Empire is freaking good! I can't wait for next week!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 20, 2015)

So I'm about to put in an order with Shiro Cosmetics.  I really hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Sandy072 (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Me too! At least let it be in the twenties or teens. These negative digits and zeros are killing me.


  I've been at work for an hour now, jacket still on. So coldddd.    Anyone else in a makeup drought?? I feel totally unexcited about what is out there to buy right now! I swatched the tartlette palette at Ulta the other day and it reminded me a lot of the It Cosmetics naturally pretty palette which I have. I hope some good spring collections roll out soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Me too! At least let it be in the twenties or teens. These negative digits and zeros are killing me.


  I hate this weather  
  I refuse to wear foundation in this weather, I keep touching my face when I go outside so it gets ruined lol
  Lipstick is also a disaster :/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I'm about to put in an order with Shiro Cosmetics.  I really hope I'm not disappointed.
> I want to get some of their stuff from Zelda.. let me know how u like them
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Sandy072*
> ...


  I had my manager get me a personal heater for my feet, this is horrible weather 

  I was excited about the EL highlighter, but after I saw the swatch I prefer more yellow/gold ones. I can't wait for fun stuff to come out for sure, I need new pretties to use haha


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm on the Hakuhodo site and I'm so lost as to what series to look at. I'm mainly after face brushes.


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the j series the feel like MACs. 





NaomiH said:


> I'm on the Hakuhodo site and I'm so lost as to what series to look at. I'm mainly after face brushes.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg it's currently 1 degree here and feels like -18. Schools have off BC standing outside for 15 minutes can give you frostbite!


  I drive my sin to the bus stop and have him wait in the car until the bus comes.  The kids I see waiting aren't wearing coats hats or gloves!!!! I guess their parents let them wear whatever they want!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg it's currently 1 degree here and feels like -18. Schools have off BC standing outside for 15 minutes can give you frostbite!


Yikes! Jenise do not go outside :hug:  That's crazy, such cold weather..stay warm and safe.   





NaomiH said:


> Two things:  1: I binge caught up on Empire yesterday after work and it is really good!  2: I want to buy a good set of brushes,but don't want to get scalped doing so. I was thinking maybe a Signa, Bdellium or a Morphe set. What do ya'll think? Set or buy brushes individually?


Morphe and Bdellium brushes are ace. That is a tough call. Sets are cheaper but you may sacrifice quality for quantity. Purchasing individual brushes can get a little pricey but may be worth the price as the quality is better. But some sets are amazing quality.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg it's currently 1 degree here and feels like -18. Schools have off BC standing outside for 15 minutes can give you frostbite!


  It's a little warmer today, but for the last 5-6 days here the windchill has been closer to -40 below.  When that wind hits you it's just like... nope, goin' back to bed. haha.


----------



## jenise (Feb 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Two things:  1: I binge caught up on Empire yesterday after work and it is really good!  2: I want to buy a good set of brushes,but don't want to get scalped doing so. I was thinking maybe a Signa, Bdellium or a Morphe set. What do ya'll think? Set or buy brushes individually?





charismafulltv said:


> I know! I kept scratching because my skin is so dry and it just slurps the body butter like a plant in the desert.  Empire is freaking good! I can't wait for next week!


    Isn't it addicting!! I CANNOT wait for next week either!!  





walkingdead said:


> I drive my sin to the bus stop and have him wait in the car until the bus comes.  The kids I see waiting aren't wearing coats hats or gloves!!!! I guess their parents let them wear whatever they want!!


  Omg terrible  im not leaving my house today haha I came home for the weekend yesterday.  





Dolly Snow said:


> Yikes! Jenise do not go outside :hug:  That's crazy, such cold weather..stay warm and safe. Morphe and Bdellium brushes are ace. That is a tough call. Sets are cheaper but you may sacrifice quality for quantity. Purchasing individual brushes can get a little pricey but may be worth the price as the quality is better. But some sets are amazing quality.


 I know thank God I don't have any Friday classes bc my college couldn't care less about the cold! I walk to campus from my apartment so I got lucky.   I've also been wanting to try brushes from Morphe and Bdellium tools , just haven't been around to actually getting them. I want those gun metal ones that everyone and their mom talks about :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 20, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> It's a little warmer today, but for the last 5-6 days here the windchill has been closer to -40 below.  When that wind hits you it's just like... nope, goin' back to bed. haha.


  it was definitely really hard to come to work today lol.
  Thank goodness it's Friday and I actually get to leave early because my mom has a medical appointment.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I'm about to put in an order with Shiro Cosmetics.  I really hope I'm not disappointed.


  If you don't mind working with loose pigments, you won't be! Just make sure you use a primer. It makes all the difference.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 20, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wish I could help, I don't own any Hakuhodo yet    my brother refuses to wear a jacket,.. he's wearing a sweater.. I wanna kick him lol   it was definitely really hard to come to work today lol. Thank goodness it's Friday and I actually get to leave early because my mom has a medical appointment.


  That's funny! I'm leaving at 1 today because I have a medical appt


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I'm about to put in an order with Shiro Cosmetics.  I really hope I'm not disappointed.


  Shiro is a great indie company to start with! I'll echo CQ, definitely use a primer (sticky if possible!) to minimize fall out and throw more oomph! into the pigments. I think I'll attempt to use my indie pigments this weekend, it's been awhile.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I love what I have from BPAL, but that shipping charge kills me every time. I think the last item I bought was a hair gloss from the Trading Post, but I'll make an exception for those.
> 
> 
> Me too! I used to enjoy figuring out what oil I wanted to wear every morning, but being indecisive about makeup AND perfume = running super late all the damn time.
> ...


  I am so lazy about sticky primers. I have Pixie Epoxy and I just suck at using it. I usually just use NXY eye primer with a cream shadow and most shadows look good. PE definitely gives it more oomph but it is not worth the hassle for me lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> I've also been wanting to try brushes from Morphe and Bdellium tools , just haven't been around to actually getting them. I want those gun metal ones that everyone and their mom talks about


  Morphe brushes are a brand I need to try out.
  I have tried Bdellium brushes and they are very very nice. 
  The gun metal ones are super pretty in person but everyone has them lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morphe brushes are a brand I need to try out.
> I have tried Bdellium brushes and they are very very nice.
> The gun metal ones are super pretty in person but everyone has them lol


  I really need some decent brushes. I have mostly ecotools, some CVS brand, and two Real Techniques, one of which I didn't like (the blush brush. it's too big for blush! What do I use it for???)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need some decent brushes. I have mostly ecotools, some CVS brand, and two Real Techniques, one of which I didn't like (the blush brush. it's too big for blush! What do I use it for???)


You can use it as an all over face brush


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can use it as an all over face brush


  Hmm. I'll have to try it, though I rarely use any kind of all over powder.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hmm. I'll have to try it, though I rarely use any kind of all over powder.


  Bronzer, highlight, I use that brush for a lot. I like blush all over my cheeks though. :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> *I like the j series the feel like MACs.*


  I second the J series, but they're way better than MAC IMO! I don't think you can go wrong with any Haku, I'm sure qualitywise they're all great (I only have a few so far, but want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Just depends on what you're looking for / what you want to use it for.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Bronzer, highlight, I use that brush for a lot. I like blush all over my cheeks though.


  I have to be really precise with my blush placement or I look like I walked out of the 80's. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I second the J series, but they're way better than MAC IMO! I don't think you can go wrong with any Haku, I'm sure qualitywise they're all great (I only have a few so far, but want more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Would you say any are a "dupe" for the 217?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Would you say any are a "dupe" for the 217?


  Yes, the J5523  I actually have that one, it's softer than the 217 and I'd say a bit more dense.
  This blog did a good compariosn post: Hakuhodo J5523 Review and a MAC 217 Comparison. | Hello Micha


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, the J5523  I actually have that one, it's softer than the 217 and I'd say a bit more dense.
> This blog did a good compariosn post: Hakuhodo J5523 Review and a MAC 217 Comparison. | Hello Micha


  Hmm. I'm a little torn. She says the J5523 covers a larger surface area than the 217, which isn't a good thing for me because I have a very small area to work with - however, the J5523 is cheaper and softer. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


>






​It's 7 degrees right now---going out to dinner---I'd rather but on flannels and curl up to watch TV w/a pot of tea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> *Empire is freaking good! I can't wait for next week*!


 You were right C!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I'm hooked!  between C and a friend of mind nudging me to watch---boy am I glad they did.  I get a tad upset though because my best friend died from ALS---those
> scenes are hard to watch, but I'm otherwise enjoying  the show.
> You were right C!!!


  I really need to watch this. Where can you get caught up on it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need to watch this. Where can you get caught up on it?


    I'm not really sure CQ---I haven't yet seen any reruns.  Maybe an outlet that features TV series like Hulu or something.  Maybe some of the other Empire addicts can help
   with that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm being bad and strongly considering buying the Vice 3 palette. I'm a completionist and not having it is driving me crazy. Macy's still has it in stock. What to do...


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> I like the j series the feel like MACs.





Naynadine said:


> I second the J series, but they're way better than MAC IMO! I don't think you can go wrong with any Haku, I'm sure qualitywise they're all great (I only have a few so far, but want more  ). Just depends on what you're looking for / what you want to use it for.


I'll give the J series a go then, thanks ladies! I'm in need of more face brushes at the moment, any particular one in that series I should get?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yikes! Jenise do not go outside :hug:  That's crazy, such cold weather..stay warm and safe. Morphe and Bdellium brushes are ace. That is a tough call. Sets are cheaper but you may sacrifice quality for quantity. Purchasing individual brushes can get a little pricey but may be worth the price as the quality is better. But some sets are amazing quality.


Very true! I've heard great things about those and I really need some good face brushes. I hardly do my eyes nowadays since the last year or so I decided that I really like the minimal face and bold lip look so all my eye brushes have been getting pretty neglected besides my angled liner brushes.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> Isn't it addicting!! I CANNOT wait for next week either!!  Omg terrible  im not leaving my house today haha I came home for the weekend yesterday.  I know thank God I don't have any Friday classes bc my college couldn't care less about the cold! I walk to campus from my apartment so I got lucky.   I've also been wanting to try brushes from Morphe and Bdellium tools , just haven't been around to actually getting them. I want those gun metal ones that everyone and their mom talks about :lol:


I can't wait either! I'm glad I decided to finally catch up on it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Very true! I've heard great things about those and I really need some good face brushes. I hardly do my eyes nowadays since the last year or so I decided that I really like the minimal face and bold lip look so all my eye brushes have been getting pretty neglected besides my angled liner brushes.


  A bold lip is always awesome, but I still love doing my eyes as well.
  At least the angled liner brushes have had some love.
  I need more blush brushes, what kind of face brushes are you after? or just everything for the face?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A bold lip is always awesome, but I still love doing my eyes as well. At least the angled liner brushes have had some love. I need more blush brushes, what kind of face brushes are you after? or just everything for the face?


I also just don't have the time to do them everyday anymore unless I want to get up even earlier than I already have to nowadays. I do them sometimes though when I'm going out and wanna look a bit fancier. Lol. Umm...blush and powder mainly.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I also just don't have the time to do them everyday anymore unless I want to get up even earlier than I already have to nowadays. I do them sometimes though when I'm going out and wanna look a bit fancier. Lol. Umm...blush and powder mainly.


  I know what you mean. Even though my eyes look bare with just liner and mascara, a lot of times it just takes so long to do my eyes - especially considering my eye priming routine has three steps.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need to watch this. Where can you get caught up on it?


 You can view on fox.com but it's only the last 4 episodes. Maybe just buy it on iTunes. You'll get hooked CQ. The music is awesome! Timbaland is the music producer. The cast are awesome too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 20, 2015)

Any How to get away with murder and Scandal fans here?


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need to watch this. Where can you get caught up on it?


  Hulu has all the episodes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I also just don't have the time to do them everyday anymore unless I want to get up even earlier than I already have to nowadays. I do them sometimes though when I'm going out and wanna look a bit fancier. Lol. Umm...blush and powder mainly.


Def the Morphe or Bdellium brushes for powder or blush


----------



## jenise (Feb 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any How to get away with murder and Scandal fans here?


 How to get away w murder! So excited for the finale


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> How to get away w murder! So excited for the finale


  How to get away with murder is


----------



## jenise (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How to get away with murder is :thud:


 Perfect emoji for it!! Last nights episode was crazy, I didn't expect what happened AT ALL!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How to get away with murder is :thud:





jenise said:


> Perfect emoji for it!! Last nights episode was crazy, I didn't expect what happened AT ALL!!


 I can't believe next week is the finale. Shonda Rhimes is awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any How to get away with murder and Scandal fans here?


 YES & YES!!!! 



 I don't answer my phone from 8-11PM on Thursdays!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

jenise said:


> How to get away w murder! So excited for the finale


    I'm dying to see what happens but I'm not ready for it to be over!!!  The season seemed to just fly by!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't believe next week is the finale. Shonda Rhimes is awesome!


    She dominates the Thursday TV lineup---she kicks butt!!!


----------



## jenise (Feb 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I can't believe next week is the finale. Shonda Rhimes is awesome!


 She really is 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES & YES!!!![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I don't answer my phone from 8-11PM on Thursdays!!![/COLOR]


 That's me on Wednesdays :lol: any stalker fans ??  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm dying to see what happens but I'm not ready for it to be over!!!  The season seemed to just fly by!!![/COLOR]


  Honestly!! It really did fly by.  [


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll give the J series a go then, thanks ladies! I'm in need of more face brushes at the moment, any particular one in that series I should get?


  I wouldn't say there are any particular ones, it depends on what size and shape you are looking for. For expample, I have the J210 which is relatively small for a blush brush, but that's what I like about it. I can apply blush more precisely with it, but others may find it to be too small.
  I know their site can be overwhelming, so I think it's best to know what you are looking for


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 21, 2015)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


  Morning


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES & YES!!!![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I don't answer my phone from 8-11PM on Thursdays!!![/COLOR]


 Shondaland!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 21, 2015)

[@]NaomiH[/@] Should I blind-buy MAC Studio Careblend powder online? Basically every review I've seen is saying it's amazing on dry skin and I know you have it and have talked about it before.


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need some decent brushes. I have mostly ecotools, some CVS brand, and two Real Techniques, one of which I didn't like (the blush brush. it's too big for blush! What do I use it for???)


  It definitely is huge! I use it to set powder in my t-zone sometimes or if I'm using a neutral-ish blush for a light wash of colour/light flush.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.thefader.com/2015/02/20/marilyn-mason-makeup

  I now really want MAC Diva, even though I have Hearts Aflame and Studded Kiss... lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I really need to watch this. Where can you get caught up on it?


Do you have Hulu? I watched all 7 of the episodes there.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@] Should I blind-buy MAC Studio Careblend powder online? Basically every review I've seen is saying it's amazing on dry skin and I know you have it and have talked about it before.


I really like it,I have oily skin and it works well for me. It's nice for touch ups and for when you just want something quick and light. I'd say go for it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> http://www.thefader.com/2015/02/20/marilyn-mason-makeup  I now really want MAC Diva, even though I have Hearts Aflame and Studded Kiss... lol


I love Diva! I ditched my HA, but I still have SK and think they're different enough.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies!


Good afternoon!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

Left to right: Sin, Studded Kiss, Diva


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> http://www.thefader.com/2015/02/20/marilyn-mason-makeup  I now really want MAC Diva, even though I have Hearts Aflame and Studded Kiss... lol


  Diva is such a beautiful color. I am certain you will love it and look fabulous in it. oke:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Left to right: Sin, Studded Kiss, Diva


  I have and love all three.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have and love all three.


Me too and now that I've pulled SK out, I think I'll make it my lippy of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

jenise said:


> [






Yes, yes, yes!!!!  I LOVE that show but it has me checking and rechecking to make sure I set our security alarm.  It was so good last week, and what you expect 
     to happen never does.  It keeps me on the edge of my seat!!!  Oh and Dylan McDermott is pretty easy on the eyes!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Shondaland!


  Totally!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


    I love and wear all three---especially this time of year.  They're great colors for you Naomi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Me too and now that I've pulled SK out, I think I'll make it my lippy of the day tomorrow.






Good choice!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

Has any one tried the neutrogena healthy skin foundation?


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 21, 2015)

I came across Mac Dangerous on Nordies website. I have a thing for orange red lippies lately. I hope I love it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I came across Mac Dangerous on Nordies website. I have a thing for orange red lippies lately. I hope I love it...


  It is a beautiful color, that I do not have yet!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a beautiful color, that I do not have yet!


 Ummmmmm.... oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ummmmmm....


  I know, I know lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 21, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I came across Mac Dangerous on Nordies website. I have a thing for orange red lippies lately. I hope I love it...


 I love it and I'm sure you will too! No regrets!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 22, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Has any one tried the neutrogena healthy skin foundation?


  Yes! I really liked it. It was medium coverage and had a natural glowy finish to it. Its supposed to be the dupe for NARS Sheer Glow and I like the Neutrogena one better. It doesn't emphasize dry spots.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 22, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yes! I really liked it. It was medium coverage and had a natural glowy finish to it. Its supposed to be the dupe for NARS Sheer Glow and I like the Neutrogena one better. It doesn't emphasize dry spots.


  Really? That sounds bomb!
  I'm gonna try it lol, I didn't like Nars Sheer Glow, it wasn't glowy it was weird on me.


  Good morning everyone!
  New York is a slushy mess right now, this weather is driving me insane lol...


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Really? That sounds bomb! I'm gonna try it lol, I didn't like Nars Sheer Glow, it wasn't glowy it was weird on me.   Good morning everyone! New York is a slushy mess right now, this weather is driving me insane lol...


 Sheer Glow was very matte on me. Was not a fan.   Connecticut is a hot mess right now, too. I actually got stuck in the middle of a main road trying to make it home from work last night. Took 45 minutes for someone to stop and help me push. Ugh.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Connecticut is a hot mess right now, too. I actually got stuck in the middle of a main road trying to make it home from work last night. Took 45 minutes for someone to stop and help me push. Ugh.


  yea it was so matte on me too :/  not my fav. 

  omg that's awful!  I'm so sorry girl, that must have been terrible. U ok tho?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yea it was so matte on me too :/  not my fav.   omg that's awful!  I'm so sorry girl, that must have been terrible. U ok tho?


 Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


  That's crazy 
  You should tell your manager what happened to you with exaggerated details so he/she feels like a terrible person :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Sheer Glow was very matte on me. Was not a fan.   Connecticut is a hot mess right now, too. I actually got stuck in the middle of a main road trying to make it home from work last night. Took 45 minutes for someone to stop and help me push. Ugh.


:hug: I hope you are ok. That is awful 


Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


That makes it even worse..I'm sorry babe.   





v0ltagekid said:


> That's crazy  You should tell your manager what happened to you with exaggerated details so he/she feels like a terrible person :/


agreed


----------



## mel33t (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


  Glad to hear you're okay and sorry your boss did that


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hug: I hope you are ok. That is awful  That makes it even worse..I'm sorry babe. agreed





mel33t said:


> Glad to hear you're okay and sorry your boss did that


  Thanks, ladies! :hug:  ...now if my power would just come back on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks, ladies! :hug:  ...now if my power would just come back on.


I hope it does


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Really? That sounds bomb!
> I'm gonna try it lol, I didn't like Nars Sheer Glow, it wasn't glowy it was weird on me.
> 
> 
> ...







 Ahoy everyone.  Meddy's headed out to shovel snow.  My neighbor did our entire sidewalk so we just have to do the patio, driveway and two walkways --piece of cake!
    Then I'm coming back in for a hot shower and I'm playing in new makeup!!!

     I hope everyone is having a pleasant Sunday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


   Heartless person!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> ...now if my power would just come back on.


  Oh no!  Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Mainly just irritated that my manager refused to let me close early even though she knew how bad it was out.


 Oh no !! Glad you are okay!! You lost power too?? What's up with this snow every weekend now ooh: it's bad here too!! It was better today but horrendous yest and even last Saturday!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love and wear all three---especially this time of year.  They're great colors for you Naomi.[/COLOR]


Gracias! I bet they all look fab on you,Meddy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no !! Glad you are okay!! You lost power too?? What's up with this snow every weekend now ooh: it's bad here too!! It was better today but horrendous yest and even last Saturday!!


 We are having another round of snow this coming weekend ️️️


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> We are having another round of snow this coming weekend ️️️


 Uhoh!  I just checked and it's supposedly a snow free week, cloudy but no snow!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias! I bet they all look fab on you,Meddy.


 Awwwww,  Thank you love


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Uhoh!  I just checked and it's supposedly a snow free week, cloudy but no snow!!


 We are expecting 2-3 in. Per day Saturday and Sunday. It will probably be in the east coast by Tuesday or Wednesday the week after next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no !! Glad you are okay!! You lost power too?? What's up with this snow every weekend now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This was not the soft powdery snow that we got during the week.  It's wet and very heavy but Meddy shoveled away. 
   BTW Vee, my TF e/s duos are still in process, but my Chanel goodies have shipped


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Uhoh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh I hope so.  I mean we didn't get nearly anything close to what new England got, and for that' I'm very grateful---but I'm sooo over winter, snow and single digit 
   temperatures.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This was not the soft powdery snow that we got during the week.  It's wet and very heavy but Meddy shoveled away.
> BTW Vee, my TF e/s duos are still in process, but my Chanel goodies have shipped


  Oh I know and it was plenty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This snow needs to STOP!!!
  You will most likely get it soon Meddy! I just got the shipping notification this evening!!!
  Love that Chanel ships quick!! I picked both the quint and NP from the boutique last week (since you patience isnt a virtue when it comes to makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope so.  I mean we didn't get nearly anything close to what new England got, and for that' I'm very grateful---b*ut I'm sooo over winter*, snow and single digit
> temperatures.


  Right? esp spoiling the weekends!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Awwwww,  Thank you love[/COLOR] :kiss:


You're welcome :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> We are expecting 2-3 in. Per day Saturday and Sunday. It will *probably be in the east coast by Tuesday or Wednesday *the week after next.


  no no no..........C ! I hope not!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I know and it was plenty too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   How ar you liking the Chanel quint and NP???  I'll be doing the 'different  e/s palette each day' challenge for next month.  I'm certain I could do two 1/2 months--quite easily/ 
  **_hangs head in s__hame_


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> no no no..........C ! I hope not!!!






 PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> no no no..........C ! I hope not!!!


lol


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> no no no..........C ! I hope not!!!


 Seriously! I'm so sick of this.   I decided to order the MAC BB Cream Compact and Studio Careblend powder from Nordies. I'm hoping they fair better for my winter skin than my PLW foundation and MSFN.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  How ar you liking the Chanel quint and NP???  I'll be doing the 'different  e/s palette [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]each day' challenge for next month.  I'm certain I could do two 1/2 months--quite easily/[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  **_hangs head in s__hame_[/COLOR]


 :haha: I used it once yest Meddy!! So far so good but I think it faded pretty soon!! But I did not use a primer either!! So I  am still decided about the wear!! The shades are pretty and translate with good intensity once worn!! I think you will like it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] PRICELESS!!!![/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> lol





Anaphora said:


> Seriously! I'm so sick of this.   I decided to order the MAC BB Cream Compact and Studio Careblend powder from Nordies. I'm hoping they fair better for my winter skin than my PLW foundation and MSFN.


 :haha: and D you need to stop praying for more snow (like now) :whip: :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I used it once yest Meddy!! So far so good but I think it faded pretty soon!! But I did not use a primer either!! So I am still decided about the wear!! The shades are pretty and translate with good intensity once worn!! I think you will like it!!!


 I'm looking forward to trying it!  Too many new things in que waiting to be used!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: and D you need to stop praying for more snow (like now) :whip: :lol:


:lmao: I know


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Have a happy monday everyone! Stay safe and warm :kiss:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stay safe and warm


  Thanks, Dolly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The roads are way better here today, so hopefully I won't have anymore problems!  Do you have any plans for the day?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

On another note, what is everyone's favorite brush for applying cream foundations?

  Do you think the Sephora Pro Airbrush #56 will work?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks, Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is a relief, the roads are better and much safer. 
  I do, my mother is going to the hospital for a CT Coronary Angiogram thingy, nothing serious but still you know a long day ahead.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a relief, the roads are better and much safer.
> I do, my mother is going to the hospital for a CT Coronary Angiogram thingy, nothing serious but still you know a long day ahead.


  Good luck today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Brush #45, I always recommended it to clients. They all loved it!
> I think #56 doesn't buff it as well as #45.
> I know #45 says for powder, but it works great for cream too. There's also #45.5 which is the small travel version, that works great too!
> 
> ...


  Thank you babe. Brave face all around today. 
  I hope you have a good day


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stay safe and warm








 Dolly. Have a great day.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you babe. Brave face all around today.
> I hope you have a good day


  Thanks Dolly! 
  So far so good, at work, busy day so that's good!
  My back hurts a bit but I can deal with it today I think, .. the cold weather just makes it worse :/


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a relief, the roads are better and much safer.
> I do, my mother is going to the hospital for a CT Coronary Angiogram thingy, nothing serious but still you know a long day ahead.


  I hope it all goes well.  I know dealing with medical issues can be really stressful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks Dolly!
> So far so good, at work, busy day so that's good!
> My back hurts a bit but I can deal with it today I think, .. the cold weather just makes it worse :/


  A busy day is a good day lol 
  Yea that cold air just attacks the back
 I do hope it subsides for you today and that you feel better :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> and D you need to stop praying for more snow (like now)






We should start sending piles of snow her way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right? esp spoiling the weekends!


 It was 42 degrees on Sunday and it felt balmy



That's just twisted!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stay safe and warm


  Same to you and all the ladies of team #BUYITALL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a relief, the roads are better and much safer.
> I do, my mother is going to the hospital for a CT Coronary Angiogram thingy, nothing serious but still you know a long day ahead.


   You and mom hand in there Dolly.  I hope all goes well and your wait isn't prolonged for any reason.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks Dolly!
> So far so good, at work, busy day so that's good!
> My back hurts a bit but I can deal with it today I think, .. the cold weather just makes it worse :/


 





  Ahoy VK.  Have a great day---sounds like it's going quickly.  I hope your back feel better!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy VK.  Have a great day---sounds like it's going quickly.  I hope your back feel better!!!


  Hi! U too! Have a great day 
  It is going quickly, thank goodness!
  Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a relief, the roads are better and much safer.
> I do, my mother is going to the hospital for a CT Coronary Angiogram thingy, nothing serious but still you know a long day ahead.


  I hope and pray everything goes well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks Dolly!
> So far so good, at work, busy day so that's good!
> My back hurts a bit but I can deal with it today I think, .. the cold weather just makes it worse :/


  Hi Lady. I hope things get better today. Stay warm.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Lady. I hope things get better today. Stay warm.


  Hey girl! How are u doing?

  I know right, we have the heat on at work but I still have my personal heater blasting my feet. I am freezing


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey girl! How are u doing?  I know right, we have the heat on at work but I still have my personal heater blasting my feet. I am freezing


 Lol. I always do that at work too since I work overnights so it gets colder and colder after midnight at work.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]We should start sending piles of snow her way!!![/COLOR]


I wish :lol:   





Anaphora said:


> I hope it all goes well.  I know dealing with medical issues can be really stressful.


Thanks babe  it went well   





Vandekamp said:


> I hope and pray everything goes well.


Thank you Vande, it did go well    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You and mom hand in there Dolly.  I hope all goes well and your wait isn't prolonged for any reason.[/COLOR]


It went well Meddy, thank you!   Thank you all for the well wishes :grouphug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey girl! How are u doing?  I know right, we have the heat on at work but I still have my personal heater blasting my feet. I am freezing


  I am well. I'm enjoying my second week of vacation.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish :lol: Thanks babe  it went well Thank you Vande, it did go well  It went well Meddy, thank you!   Thank you all for the well wishes :grouphug:


  Dolly, I'm thankful,things went well for mom.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am well. I'm enjoying my second week of vacation.


  yay! I hope vacation is going well!
  I have to wait until June for mine D:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dolly, I'm thankful,things went well for mom.








 Thank you Vande, you are so very kind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes


    GREAT!!!  So glad to hear that!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> GREAT!!!  So glad to hear that!!!!








 It is such a relief, now to wait on the results.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

I took my car into the shop to get a crack in the bumper fixed (2011 VW Jetta) and they gave me a 2015 BMW 328i rental car. I'm a happy girl! I'll never be able to afford one of these, but it's nice to have for a few days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is such a relief, now to wait on the results.


 I hope the results are all good and if anything by chance is found that it's an easy non-invasive fix!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I took my car into the shop to get a crack in the bumper fixed (2011 VW Jetta) and they gave me a 2015 BMW 328i rental car. I'm a happy girl! I'll never be able to afford one of these, but it's nice to have for a few days.


   Cool!!  Have fun with it!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I took my car into the shop to get a crack in the bumper fixed (2011 VW Jetta) and they gave me a 2015 BMW 328i rental car. I'm a happy girl! I'll never be able to afford one of these, but it's nice to have for a few days.


  Oh wow, that's nice. Enjoy it!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought some of you ladies might be interested in this!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I thought some of you ladies might be interested in this!


  Take me anywhere that has a temperature in the double digits.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 23, 2015)

Just bought a Michael Kors tote at Neiman's with 10% off and 10% Cashback! ompom:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Take me anywhere that has a temperature in the double digits.


 That's how I feel. I entered and also took advantage of the sale. I got a backup Cool Blue Hydrating Essence, the BB Cream Bronze ($5), and the Exfoliating Peel Gel.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just bought a Michael Kors tote at Neiman's with 10% off and 10% Cashback! ompom:


  I love Michael Kors. Congrats on your purchase and the compounded discount.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Michael Kors. Congrats on your purchase and the compounded discount.


Thanks Vande! I've never owned one of his purses before and I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Vande! I've never owned one of his purses before and I'm really excited about it.


  What color did you get?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just bought a Michael Kors tote at Neiman's with 10% off and 10% Cashback! ompom:


 :cheer: Pictures when you get it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> :cheer: Pictures when you get it!





Vandekamp said:


> What color did you get?


 I got this one:http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Logo-Tote/prod163650360/p.prod Thinking of getting a wallet too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just bought a Michael Kors tote at Neiman's with 10% off and 10% Cashback!


    Good buy Naomi!!!  You savvy shopper you!!!  What color did you get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thinking of getting a wallet too.


   I like it, I like!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I like it, I like!!!!ompom: [/COLOR]


Thanks Meddy! I'm really excited about it since I'm in need of a new purse. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Meddy! I'm really excited about it since I'm in need of a new purse. I can't wait to get it!


  Are there any MK outlets near you? I got a really nice purse from them last January at a ridiculously good price. I'm now in search of a grey MK tote I saw on sale on Nordies before but has disappeared


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Meddy! I'm really excited about it since I'm in need of a new purse. I can't wait to get it!


  It suits you Naomi.  Great choice!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are there any MK outlets near you? I got a really nice purse from them last January at a ridiculously good price. I'm now in search of a grey MK tote I saw on sale on Nordies before but has disappeared


I think there might be one at an outlet in San Marcos. I was all upset yesterday morning after I didn't pull the trigger right away on this red Coach bag (the Edie) that Dillard's had marked down to $178 from $375, I figured it'd be okay to wait until after breakfast.....nope! :headbang: I hope you're able to find that tote you're looking for, Shars.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It suits you Naomi.  Great choice!!![/COLOR]


:hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thinking of getting a wallet too.


  Love it!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Danielle Nicole bags?  They're really cheap and Nordies has them.  Some of the designs are pretty cute, but I don't really know if I should expect a decent bag for under $100.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Danielle Nicole bags?  They're really cheap and Nordies has them.  Some of the designs are pretty cute, but I don't really know if I should expect a decent bag for under $100.


  I've never tried her but in my experience price does not equal quality. Nordstroms usually carries good brands, and they have a fantastic return policy.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I got this one:http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Logo-Tote/prod163650360/p.prod Thinking of getting a wallet too.


  An excellent choice. I know you will love wearing it. And yes, get the matching wallet. Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> An excellent choice. I know you will love wearing it. And yes, get the matching wallet. Lol.


I went for one of the wristlets that can double as a wallet or small purse in a shade called grape! :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I've never tried her but in my experience price does not equal quality. Nordstroms usually carries good brands, and they have a fantastic return policy.


  True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/danielle-nicole-mini-peyton-satchel/3861666?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=865081&cm_pla=women:bags:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 24, 2015)

Good morning loves!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning loves!


  Good morning, Sassy!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, Sassy! :flower:





Anaphora said:


> True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/daniell...ferralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


 This bag is super cute!! Good price too!:eyelove:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> This bag is super cute!! Good price too!


  I know! It's non-leather, but I guess that also means I won't have to baby it as much.  I'm torn between that and a nice Rebecca Minkoff for $300 ($75 off + $13 cash back).


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good morning loves!


Howdy Sassy! :flower:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/daniell...ferralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


Oh that's cute!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope you're able to find that tote you're looking for, Shars.


  If you get a chance to go, it might be worth it. They usually have clearance prices and sometimes offer like a 15-25% discount on top! Oh dear! Sorry about the Coach bag. Sometimes they pop in and out of stock so you can keep checking back. That is a great price though... more than half off.

  I hope I find mine too


----------



## mel33t (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/daniell...ferralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


  Oh wow!! I really like that one.  I'm saving up for a Marc by Marc Jacobs. I want the hobo bag in black.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm saving up for a Marc by Marc Jacobs. I want the hobo bag in black.


 This is the Rebecca Minkoff I might buy.  I can get it for $276 with discounts and cash back.


----------



## jenise (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is the Rebecca Minkoff I might buy.  I can get it for $276 with discounts and cash back.


 I love that! Rebecca minkoff bags are my fave, I have three :lol:


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got the cutest belated Christmas gift from my best friend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She also got me a matching phone case!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just got the cutest belated Christmas gift from my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just got the cutest belated Christmas gift from my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it!


  It's so cute cause mean girls is our movie we always quote it and it made me laugh


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> If you get a chance to go, it might be worth it. They usually have clearance prices and sometimes offer like a 15-25% discount on top! Oh dear! Sorry about the Coach bag. Sometimes they pop in and out of stock so you can keep checking back. That is a great price though... more than half off.  I hope I find mine too


I might have to in the next week or so. I'm really trying to use some of my makeup before buying tons more and it seems handbags have grabbed my attention.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is the Rebecca Minkoff I might buy.  I can get it for $276 with discounts and cash back.


I love that bag!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just got the cutest belated Christmas gift from my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/danielle-nicole-mini-peyton-satchel/3861666?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=865081&cm_pla=women:bags:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc
> I love it!!!!  The last time I was in a thread with talks about bags I ended up buying one
> 
> 
> ...


   Hey Sassy.  I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This is the Rebecca Minkoff I might buy.  I can get it for $276 with discounts and cash back.


 Love it.  That color is so pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> She also got me a matching phone case!


    That's so cute!!   Nice gift!!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's so cute!!   Nice gift!!!![/COLOR]


  Here's the matching phone case


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Here's the matching phone case


 This is cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


>


    Oh I love it.  My phone case is sooooo boring!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Ugh. I want this bag too now!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. I want this bag too now!


 You girls are enabling me to get a new hand bag


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You girls are enabling me to get a new hand bag


Girl, it's on sale too! I mean, I need a brown one since I just got a black one, right?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You girls are enabling me to get a new hand bag


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, it's on sale too! I mean, I need a brown one since I just got a black one, right?


  Obviously!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






Running away before you make me want a bag that I don't need!!!  I already have quite a sizeable collection of Coach bags but they're not current 
   designs of today.  We'll say they're vintage instead of prehistoric!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Here's the matching phone case


That is too cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, it's on sale too! I mean, I need a brown one since I just got a black one, right?


    Right---it's the law!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Obviously!


I think I'll go up and see if they have it in store, Dillard's  $11.95 shipping is


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Running away before you make me want a bag that I don't need!!!  I already have quite a sizeable collection of Coach bags but they're not current[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   designs of today.  We'll say [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]they're vintage instead of prehistoric!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                             [/COLOR]                       :lmao:


Vintage! I bet your Coach collection is what dreams are made of.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Right---it's the law!!![/COLOR]


*adds to bag* I don't want to go breaking any laws. :lol:


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I love it.  My phone case is sooooo boring!!![/COLOR]


  Mine was too before this lol!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Mine was too before this lol!


I just bought a new case over the weekend for my phone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh. I want this bag too now!


  You deserve it. And don't forget the wallet.   





NaomiH said:


> Girl, it's on sale too! I mean, I need a brown one since I just got a black one, right?


  In a word..... Yes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You girls are enabling me to get a new hand bag


  I am eyeing a new Louis Vuitton bag. I usually get one for Christmas but I did not in 2014.  I think I'm due for another one.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am eyeing a new Louis Vuitton bag. I usually get one for Christmas but I did not in 2014.  I think I'm due for another one.


Oooo....I like that one! I've always wanted a Louis bag and think I'm going to save up for one finally.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

#BUYALLTHEHANDBAGS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *adds to bag* I don't want to go breaking any laws.









It's a good thing cause there's no way we're using our makeup money to bail you out of jail!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just bought a new case over the weekend for my phone.


   I just got a new one too---it's just plain & boring---all white, _BUT_ It has a wrist strap, large mirror inside & can hold 
  my driver's license, AAA card & credit cards, which is great for when I want to run quick errand and not be bothered 
  with a handbag.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #BUYALLTHEHANDBAGS!


  Amen.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I gave my sister, niece  and daughter bags in a much needed purge.[/COLOR]    :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]It's a good thing cause[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]there's no way we're using our makeup money to bail you out of jail!![/COLOR]


Lmao!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #BUYALLTHEHANDBAGS!


:lol: handbag game strong


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> True.  This bag in Nude is the one I like: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/daniell...ferralID=e1270c8e-bc2b-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


  Soo cute!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: handbag game strong


:lol: :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lol: :frenz:


:frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #BUYALLTHEHANDBAGS!






I did already


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lmao!






We would probably take up a collection to get you out!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

20% off code for Belk:67601019 Just bought the Coach purse I was eyeing on Dillard's and saved about 50 bucks!  :happydance:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]We would [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]probably take up a collection to get you out!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


I'd do the same for you Meddy.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :woot: [COLOR=0000FF]I did already[/COLOR]


A bag a day keeps the doctor away! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'd do the same for you Meddy.


  I know you would---you're a sweetheart



If I couldn't raise enough to get you out I'd bake you a cake with a file in it


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

So I might have bought that Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> A bag a day keeps the doctor away!


  Oh no!   Not another challenge 



I'm doing a different lipstick everyday for a year and next month I'm doing a different E/S palette everyday for the entire month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I might have bought that Rebecca Minkoff bag.


    Accidents do happen


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Accidents do happen


  Saks had $75 off.  I couldn't resist!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting. I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 3% ebates cash back (only about $4, but still lol)

  http://www.michaelkors.com/presley-suede-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30F4GPYL6S?color=1220


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Saks had $75 off.  I couldn't resist!






Good deal!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting. I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    So cute Sage---Boho chic!  Love it.  Oh get it!!! You work hard---you deserve it!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So cute Sage---Boho chic!  Love it.  Oh get it!!! You work hard---you deserve it!!!


  I think I will!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think I will!


  I really do love it.  It can take you right through spring and beyond.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> *All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting.* I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Isn't it, though?  I am SO picky about bags, though. I try to stick with black because it goes with everything, I need slightly longer handles so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder, but not so long that it's cross body (hello strap between my boobs), and I need it to look professional but be inexpensive. smh. lol. And I"m saving up for an upgrade on my vape so... I should stay out of this thread! LOL

  I like the color of that bag!


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Isn't it, though?  I am SO picky about bags, though. I try to stick with black because it goes with everything, I need slightly longer handles so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder, but not so long that it's cross body (*hello strap between my boobs*), and I need it to look professional but be inexpensive. smh. lol. And I"m saving up for an upgrade on my vape so... I should stay out of this thread! LOL
> 
> I like the color of that bag!







  I like longer handles too. I usually have so much crap in my work bag, it would be a pain to walk with on my forearm.


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd love to own a nice designer bag, but with the amount of random stuff I lug around for myself and mini-me, that poor bag would be in shambles within a couple of months.  However, I do like buying the huge totes/satchels from Aldo, since they're under $100 and they put up with all the abuse I (and mini-me!) subject my accessories to.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Isn't it, though?  I am SO picky about bags, though. I try to stick with black because it goes with everything, I need slightly longer handles so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder, *but not so long that it's cross body (hello strap between my boobs)*, and I need it to look professional but be inexpensive. smh. lol. And I"m saving up for an upgrade on my vape so... I should stay out of this thread! LOL
> 
> I like the color of that bag!






That's so true!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'd love to own a nice designer bag, but with the amount of random stuff I lug around for myself and mini-me, that poor bag would be in shambles within a couple of months.  However, I do like buying the huge totes/satchels from Aldo, since they're under $100 and they put up with all the abuse I (and mini-me!) subject my accessories to.


    I'm tiny but I LOVE big bags---the bigger the better!!!  All of my high-end bags have lasted > 20 years.


----------



## Shars (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I'm tiny but I LOVE big bags---the bigger the better!!! * All of my high-end bags have lasted > 20 years.


  Me too! I need something big to put all the stuff I lug around in. I'm tiny but these arms are strong loool


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> 20% off code for Belk:67601019 Just bought the Coach purse I was eyeing on Dillard's and saved about 50 bucks!  :happydance:


  Now you are talking.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting. I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price :shock:  with 3% ebates cash back (only about $4, but still lol)  http://www.michaelkors.com/presley-suede-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30F4GPYL6S?color=1220


  I would buy it. Nice Shars.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! I need something big to put all the stuff I lug around in. I'm tiny but these arms are strong loool


   I hear you Shars...small but mighty!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting. I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price :shock:  with 3% ebates cash back (only about $4, but still lol)  http://www.michaelkors.com/presley-suede-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30F4GPYL6S?color=1220


  Shars--that's a cute bag!!!  That's a good price too.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Morning everyone!  I think everyone needs a new outfit to go with their new bag!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone! I think everyone needs a new outfit to go with their new bag!


  Good morning ALL.  It's not often that I'm up to see the sunrise!  WD you're starting trouble already???


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  I think everyone needs a new outfit to go with their new bag!


:lol: and new lipstick to go with the outfit


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> and* new lipstick* to go with the outfit






Why I just ordered one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Why I just ordered one.[/COLOR]


:shock: :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Why I just ordered one.[/COLOR]


  Lol just one Meddy? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know you would---you're a sweetheart[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]If I couldn't raise enough to get you out I'd bake you a cake with a file in it[/COLOR]:haha:


Red Velvet? Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no!   Not another challenge [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm doing a different lipstick everyday for a year and next month I'm doing a different E/S palette everyday for the entire month.[/COLOR]:thud:


I've been inadvertently doing that lippy challenge. I've been wearing a different lippy every time I do my makeup.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I might have bought that Rebecca Minkoff bag.


Yay! That bag was really cute! Enjoy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> All this bag talk is so gosh darn tempting. I really want this Michael Kors one. I've been eyeing it forever and now it's half price :shock:  with 3% ebates cash back (only about $4, but still lol)  http://www.michaelkors.com/presley-suede-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30F4GPYL6S?color=1220


*cough* oke: *cough*


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Isn't it, though?  I am SO picky about bags, though. I try to stick with black because it goes with everything, I need slightly longer handles so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder, but not so long that it's cross body (hello strap between my boobs), and I need it to look professional but be inexpensive. smh. lol. And I"m saving up for an upgrade on my vape so... I should stay out of this thread! LOL
> 
> I like the color of that bag!


  Cole Haan bags are really nicely made and you can often find them for under $150.  Maybe something to look into.  I currently carry a Cole Haan and love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  I think everyone needs a new outfit to go with their new bag!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good morning ALL.  It's not often that I'm up to see the sunrise!  WD you're starting trouble already???[/COLOR]:haha:


Good morning lovely ladies! :flower:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Isn't it, though?  I am SO picky about bags, though. I try to stick with black because it goes with everything, I need slightly longer handles so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder, but not so long that it's cross body (hello strap between my boobs), and I need it to look professional but be inexpensive. smh. lol. And I"m saving up for an upgrade on my vape so... I should stay out of this thread! LOL  I like the color of that bag!


:lol: I actually like cross body bags.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Why I just ordered one.[/COLOR]


What'd ya get?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good morning lovely ladies! :flower:


  Naomi.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning everyone!  I think everyone needs a new outfit to go with their new bag!


  @Walkingdead


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: and new lipstick to go with the outfit


  Amen. I second that. Lol.  Dolly


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: and new lipstick to go with the outfit


  LOL!!! Yes!  Definitely a new lipstick!and shoes!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @Walkingdead


  Hey there Vandekamp!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Good morning ALL.  It's not often that I'm up to see the sunrise!  WD you're starting trouble already???[/COLOR]:haha:


  Hi Meddy!  Me?  Starting trouble?  No way! What lippie did you get?    I have a 10% off coupon for sephora-  what should I get?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Naomi.


Morning Vande!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I have a 10% off coupon for sephora- what should I get?


  Hmmm, if I had money and a coupon I would get:

  Givenchy Mister Radiant
  Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream 
  Marc Jacobs Le Marc Lip Cream
  Benefit Lollibalm


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hmmm, if I had money and a coupon I would get:  Givenchy Mister Radiant Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream  Marc Jacobs Le Marc Lip Cream Benefit Lollibalm


  The Givenchy Mr Radiant sounds interesting.  I'm going to check it out.  Thanks


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

morning ladies!! I was just catching up on the thread!
  School is keeping me so busy, it's so annoying. 
  I hate statistics  I spent all day working on homework yesterday ugh!

  What's everyone buying today?
  All this talk about purses... I need a new one.. :/
  enablers lol!

  I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies!! I was just catching up on the thread! School is keeping me so busy, it's so annoying.  I hate statistics  I spent all day working on homework yesterday ugh!  What's everyone buying today? All this talk about purses... I need a new one.. :/ enablers lol!  I hope everyone has a great day!


  @V0ltagekid. No purchases for me today.  I hope. Lol which purse do you have your eye on?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @V0ltagekid. No purchases for me today. I hope. Lol which purse do you have your eye on?


  No specific one actually!
  I need one for every day, no crazy colors, I have too many Kate Spade's that are like hot pink or lime and I never use them lol!
  I need like a black or like a dark gray... 
  Someone help me find one 

  It needs to be medium size, and be like a crossbody one 
  I like MK, Kate Spade... and Cole Haan 
  I am so overwhelmed.. too many purses @[email protected]


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 25, 2015)

So I ended up finding the purse I got cheaper on Rebecca Minkoff's site.  I got 15% off for signing up for emails + no tax, and the original price was cheaper.  So I got it for $250 shipped.  The only thing is my Saks order is already processed, so now I have to return it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I ended up finding the purse I got cheaper on Rebecca Minkoff's site.  I got 15% off for signing up for emails + no tax, and the original price was cheaper.  So I got it for $250 shipped.  The only thing is my Saks order is already processed, so now I have to return it.


  I've never had a Rebecca Minkoff!
  I gotta look into those too 

  $250 is not too bad! 
  How's Saks return policy?


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I ended up finding the purse I got cheaper on Rebecca Minkoff's site.  I got 15% off for signing up for emails + no tax, and the original price was cheaper.  So I got it for $250 shipped.  The only thing is my Saks order is already processed, so now I have to return it. hboy:


  :con: for buying a new purse and for getting it for a great price.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I've never had a Rebecca Minkoff!
> I gotta look into those too
> 
> $250 is not too bad!
> How's Saks return policy?


  I should be able to return it to a store for a full refund.  If I do a mail return, they deduct the postage from my refund, so I just need to decide if the postage charge is worth driving extra for or not.  The closest Saks to me is about 5 exits further south than I normally go.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> No specific one actually! I need one for every day, no crazy colors, I have too many Kate Spade's that are like hot pink or lime and I never use them lol! I need like a black or like a dark gray...  Someone help me find one   It needs to be medium size, and be like a crossbody one  I like MK, Kate Spade... and Cole Haan  I am so overwhelmed.. too many purses @[email protected]


  They're not cross body, but I use my Longchamp shopping bag every single day. Fits everything. My makeup bag, phone, planner, gloves, umbrella, snacks... And they hold up.   I'm looking at the Madewell totes too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking at the Madewell totes too.


  I have a MK tote it's really big, my boss at Sephora had given it to me for my Bday. 
  It's really nice and I love it, but #1, it's Zebra and I am over animal print, and 2, my shoulder hurts when I use it.
  I had shoulder surgery, so I just kinda want to hold it over my body now if I can :/
  Otherwise I would get the same bag in black haha, I love this thing.

  Here's a pic for reference.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I should be able to return it to a store for a full refund.  If I do a mail return, they deduct the postage from my refund, so I just need to decide if the postage charge is worth driving extra for or not.  The closest Saks to me is about 5 exits further south than I normally go.


  that's not too bad... I hate paying for shipping so I would just take it xD
  I miss my old job, I was able to just mail whatever I wanted for free haha


----------



## mel33t (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have a MK tote it's really big, my boss at Sephora had given it to me for my Bday.  It's really nice and I love it, but #1, it's Zebra and I am over animal print, and 2, my shoulder hurts when I use it. I had shoulder surgery, so I just kinda want to hold it over my body now if I can :/ Otherwise I would get the same bag in black haha, I love this thing.  Here's a pic for reference.


  Ah yeah, if you're shoulder hurts you should do cross bodies. Kate Spade has some really nice neutral color ones that are cross body and I have a Marc Jacobs one that's cross body that I use for days when I don't need to carry my life http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-little-ukita-shoulder-bag/3147707?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=313717&cm_pla=women:bags:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=617cec5f-bd02-11e4-82f7-001b2166c2c0


----------



## jenise (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies!! I was just catching up on the thread! School is keeping me so busy, it's so annoying.  I hate statistics  I spent all day working on homework yesterday ugh!  What's everyone buying today? All this talk about purses... I need a new one.. :/ enablers lol!  I hope everyone has a great day!


 Omg I took statistics last spring, it was awful! Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-little-ukita-shoulder-bag/3147707?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=313717&cm_pla=women:bags:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=617cec5f-bd02-11e4-82f7-001b2166c2c0


  Yea, it doesn't hurt as bad anymore, but I rather not aggravate it. 
  omg I love that MJ one...  that's too much tho  omg I want it lmao


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg I took statistics last spring, it was awful! Lol


  ugh isn't it!!
  worse part is the software, I can only use it in school or it's 5k... lmao... 
  so I have to take extra trips >.<


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning ladies!! I was just catching up on the thread! School is keeping me so busy, it's so annoying.  I hate statistics  I spent all day working on homework yesterday ugh!  What's everyone buying today? All this talk about purses... I need a new one.. :/ enablers lol!  I hope everyone has a great day!


Morning VK!  Not buying anything today besides lunch me thinks. You should totally get a new purse,there seem to be quite a few good ones on sale at the moment.  oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I ended up finding the purse I got cheaper on Rebecca Minkoff's site.  I got 15% off for signing up for emails + no tax, and the original price was cheaper.  So I got it for $250 shipped.  The only thing is my Saks order is already processed, so now I have to return it. hboy:


Yay for finding it cheaper,but boo for now having to return one. I wish Neiman's would ship mine already.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Morning VK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi!! morning!
  I'm gonna have to buy lunch too.. unless I convince my boss to buy it for me haha.. *my boss is my uncle now haha*
  Maybe it will work 

  I want a purse and that sculpting duo by Mufe.. and the Bao Bao collection... ugh.. my poor wallet :/


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have a MK tote it's really big, my boss at Sephora had given it to me for my Bday.  It's really nice and I love it, but #1, it's Zebra and I am over animal print, and 2, my shoulder hurts when I use it. I had shoulder surgery, so I just kinda want to hold it over my body now if I can :/ Otherwise I would get the same bag in black haha, I love this thing.  Here's a pic for reference.


I saw some decent priced MK and Coach cross body bags while looking around the other day. That's a cute bag. I hope you heal up soon from your surgery. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi!! morning! I'm gonna have to buy lunch too.. unless I convince my boss to buy it for me haha.. *my boss is my uncle now haha* Maybe it will work   I want a purse and that sculpting duo by Mufe.. and the Bao Bao collection... ugh.. my poor wallet :/


I hope it works, nothing nicer than being treated to a nice lunch.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope it works, nothing nicer than being treated to a nice lunch.


  hehee.. usually works if he's in a good mood...so we'll see.. he just came back from vacation


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.katespade.com/parker-street-aisley/PXRU5267,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU5267_color=189&cgid=ks-sale#start=4&cgid=ks-sale

  I want this xD still too much.. ugh


----------



## jenise (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> ugh isn't it!! worse part is the software, I can only use it in school or it's 5k... lmao...  so I have to take extra trips >.<


 Hahahah yes that's exactly how my stats lab was! It was so pointless


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> http://www.katespade.com/parker-street-aisley/PXRU5267,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU5267_color=189&cgid=ks-sale#start=4&cgid=ks-sale
> 
> I want this xD still too much.. ugh


  So cute!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> http://www.katespade.com/parker-str...7_color=189&cgid=ks-sale#start=4&cgid=ks-sale  I want this xD still too much.. ugh


I love it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So cute!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> ...


  right? D: 
  I gotta save my pennies lol


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! Surgery was a long time ago actually, my shoulder never recovered 100%. But it has been feeling better lately    hehee.. usually works if he's in a good mood...so we'll see.. he just came back from vacation


He should be in a real good mood then. :haha: I broke my elbow when I was 5 and I still have issues with stiffness and pain during bad weather with it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I broke my elbow when I was 5 and I still have issues with stiffness and pain during bad weather with it.


  oh yea fractures never go away, I broke my wrists when I was younger (3 separate incidents), an ankle... some toes lmao.. I was a disaster kid. They all hurt when it's cold.
  My ribs too and spine after the car accident fractures.
  Worse part is that they hurt all winter :/ I already told my bf I am moving to a warmer climate in the next 5 years lol, he better come with


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

Hiya guys!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya guys!!!


  Hi V!!! How are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V!!! How are you?


 Hi WD!!! I am good!!! Tons of work!! But I miss hanging out with you guys!! How are you WD??  Oh I love your recipes! Always looks so yummy and healthy at the same time!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya guys!!!


  Hey there!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hi WD!!! I am good!!! Tons of work!! But I miss hanging out with you guys!! How are you WD??  Oh I love your recipes! Always looks so yummy and healthy at the same time!!


  Miss you guys too!  I've been busy too at work and coming home to prepare those healthy meals!  I started 4 weeks ago and I feel great and I feel like a chef... It's more work eating clean but worth it!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey there!!


 Hiiii!! How are you!! Did you get that custom set for bijou???


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Miss you guys too!  I've been busy too at work and coming home to prepare those healthy meals!  I started 4 weeks ago and I feel great and I feel like a chef... It's more work eating clean but worth it!


 You sure do it like a chef!! I love seeing those pics!! Yup work :sigh: !! Hate the post holiday quarter !! Don't even have time to think lazy


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Miss you guys too! I've been busy too at work and coming home to prepare those healthy meals! I started 4 weeks ago and I feel great and I feel like a chef... It's more work eating clean but worth it!


  I miss talking to u! how is it going ? 
  I started tracking my food in January, did well for about a month and then gave up ugh.. I'll start again tomorrow D:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Yes!  Definitely a new lipstick!and shoes!!


:lol:    





Vandekamp said:


> Amen. I second that. Lol.  Dolly


 hi vande


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't, my grandma actually ended up getting her something different. She said she doesn't want a leash yet.. ugh lol I'm gonna get her one anyway xD I'll sit down to look at them over the weekend.  I'm alright, busy at work. Disappointed Bao Bao supposedly isn't releasing today...  How are u doing?  I miss talking to u! how is it going ?  I started tracking my food in January, did well for about a month and then gave up ugh.. I'll start again tomorrow D:


 Looks like bao bao is launching March 3?? What are you planning on picking up from the collection???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol just one Meddy?


  I promise you Mel------just one.  Oh and a lip gloss, an e/s quad, a blush and 4 NPs


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Red Velvet? Lol


 I was totally thinking red velvet cake!!!



You could just eat your way to the file!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> No specific one actually!
> I need one for every day, no crazy colors, I have too many Kate Spade's that are like hot pink or lime and I never use them lol!
> I need like a black or like a dark gray...
> Someone help me find one
> ...


    I got a really cute cross body bag-----I prefer big totes but I had shoulder surgery last year so i don't carry my big bags all the time.  I got an SJP bag at nearly 1/2 off. 
   I got a stone color---sort of off whitish but it comes in black too.  In fact, I later wished I had gotten the black one too.

   I just checked to see if they still have, it but they don't.  They have a different one that comes in red/black/grey and it's not as expensive.
     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-crosstown-crossbody-bag/3833822?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=393

    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sjp-crosstown-nubuck-crossbody-bag/3910000?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Red&resultback=688


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I ended up finding the purse I got cheaper on Rebecca Minkoff's site.  I got 15% off for signing up for emails + no tax, and the original price was cheaper.  So I got it for $250 shipped.  The only thing is my Saks order is already processed, so now I have to return it.


   That's an awesome deal.  You shouldn't have any trouble returning it to Saks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have a MK tote it's really big, my boss at Sephora had given it to me for my Bday.
> It's really nice and I love it, but #1, it's Zebra and I am over animal print, and 2, my shoulder hurts when I use it.
> I had shoulder surgery, so I just kinda want to hold it over my body now if I can :/
> Otherwise I would get the same bag in black haha, I love this thing.
> ...


    That's really nice, and totally the size that I prefer.  I have the LV tote that's shaped like that one.  So you can retire that one to the back of your closet and pull it out 
   again at any time, because animal print never goes out of style.  I get you wanting a plain black one though----wear it w/everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm looking at the Madewell totes too.


  I like a bag like that Mel----fits everything plus the kitchen sink!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I like a bag like that Mel----fits everything plus the kitchen sink!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol right?!? I need to carry everything with me, you never know what could happen?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Miss you guys too! I've been busy too at work and coming home to prepare those healthy meals! I started 4 weeks ago and I feel great and I feel like a chef...* It's more work eating clean but worth it!*


    Way to go WD!   Cheering you on!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


It is a lot of work---peeling and chopping---oye!  I've tried incorporating more fresh vegetables.  I got tired of some of them 
   and started making soups out of them.  I know whole fresh veggies are better for you, but 6 degree weather doesn't inspire me to eat salad.  I want hot soup!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really nice, and totally the size that I prefer.  I have the LV tote that's shaped like that one.  So you can retire that one to the back of your closet and pull it out
> again at any time, because animal print never goes out of style.  I get you wanting a plain black one though----wear it w/everything.
> Yea true, I'm just sick of it right now lol, but it's like new. I'm just gonna use it again in the summer maybe.
> 
> ...


  I'm like that too.. I carry band aids, sanitizing towelettes, extra taupe eye shadow for redefining my crease lol.. I'm sick...
  But hey, I've always been glad I have the stuff when I need it xD
  Especially if you go to the city, u really never know what u'll need commuting and stuff :/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't, my grandma actually ended up getting her something different.
> She said she doesn't want a leash yet.. ugh lol
> I'm gonna get her one anyway xD I'll sit down to look at them over the weekend.
> 
> ...


    Are you getting the one that attaches to a harness, not a neck collar because they have those too and say they're better for dogs?   My dog breeder insisted that I get  
   the harness but I didn't have a problem with that---not trying to hang my little Abby!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> But you have time to point Meddy to all of the new MU collections---getting Meddy in trouble!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought a harness would be less harsh? Pulling a tiny dog by the tiny baby neck seemed ... cruel?
  :/ Not because I'm gonna pull hard or anything, but if they try to run into danger, u know how it is, they see another dog and run like crazy kids :/ 
  exactly, I don't wanna hang Bijou lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol right?!? I need to carry everything with me, you never know what could happen?!


   Absolutely!  And room for a bag or two in case you need to pick up some items along the way---like MU---for scientific research of course.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I thought a harness would be less harsh? Pulling a tiny dog by the tiny baby neck seemed ... cruel?
> :/ Not because I'm gonna pull hard or anything, but if they try to run into danger, u know how it is, they see another dog and run like crazy kids :/
> exactly, I don't wanna hang Bijou lol!


    LOL...I know exactly what you mean!  There will be no hanging of Bijou



Most clothing for dogs is made to accommodate the harness leash attachment.
   This is Abby's snowsuit (don't judge), and if you notice that slit which sits over her back for the leash that's attached to the harness to be pulled through.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL...I know exactly what you mean!  There will be no hanging of Bijou


  She came upstairs to visit this morning, omg I love having puppy breaks at work lol
My grandma has an office downstairs for her own business so she brings her up so I can see her.
  I love that puppy, I can't wait to have one of my own.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> ugh...  I want that highlight and I think the palette, it looks really nice imo.  I'm not sure what else I want haha... u? anything from this collection?   oooh those are really cute! They are a lot smaller than I am used to, but that's probably better than carrying too much. It would help my back if I downsized :/   Yea true, I'm just sick of it right now lol, but it's like new. I'm just gonna use it again in the summer maybe.    I'm like that too.. I carry band aids, sanitizing towelettes, extra taupe eye shadow for redefining my crease lol.. I'm sick... But hey, I've always been glad I have the stuff when I need it xD Especially if you go to the city, u really never know what u'll need commuting and stuff :/


 I wanted to see more swatches ...but I think I will pick up lavender jade and the VPF palette!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> She came upstairs to visit this morning, omg I love having puppy breaks at work lol
> My grandma has an office downstairs for her own business so she brings her up so I can see her.
> I love that puppy, I can't wait to have one of my own.


    They're so sweet and such good company.  We live in two states but during the week hubs is working in a diff state and is at our primary residence 
   with me and Abby on weekends. I would be so bored and totally broke if I didn't have Abby to keep me company and for the most part out of trouble.  
   We stay here in stead of with Hubs because it's super close to my doctors.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]But you have time to point Meddy to all of the new MU collections---getting Meddy in trouble!!![/COLOR]:thud:      [COLOR=0000FF]   Are you getting the one that attaches to a harness, not a neck collar because they have those too and say they're better for dogs?   My dog breeder insisted that I get  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   the harness but I didn't have [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]a problem with that---not trying to hang my little Abby!!![/COLOR]


 :lmao: that's part of my daily calendar marked "meddy enabling time" !! It's all accounted for!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

Is any one else having issues with specktra going connection unavailable every few minutes??? I know it's not Internet connection bec it's specific to this site while others load just fine!! Super annoying! I liked the ad redirect better!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They're so sweet and such good company.  We live in two states but during the week hubs is working in a diff state and is at our primary residence
> with me and Abby on weekends. I would be so bored and totally broke if I didn't have Abby to keep me company and for the most part out of trouble.
> We stay here in stead of with Hubs because it's super close to my doctors.
> Bijou so far is making my days so much brighter.
> ...


  no I'm not, but I only check it every few minutes since I'm at work so it could be


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Is any one else having issues with specktra going connection unavailable every few minutes??? I know it's not Internet connection bec it's specific to this site while others load just fine!! Super annoying! I liked the ad redirect better!!


  Not today, so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Bijou so far is making my days so much brighter.
> I  used to just really not wanna come to work, but now that I know she will be here I actually enjoy my day !
> It's like having a puppy break, I love it. And everyone at the office is much happier too!
> She's our little sunshine
> ...


 They really do brighten your mood and make you smile.  Abby is on my lap right now---she thinks it's her private seat!!!  In some ways they're easier than kids.  




 When I was in the hospital for 6 months, my doctor wrote an order on my chart that my dog was allowed to visit.  It was my other dog, Angel, also a Yorkie. 
 Hubs would bring her to the hospital in a tote bag.  The last two weeks that I was there, they let me keep her overnight with me in my private room.  My doctor
swears she helped me get better.


----------



## Shars (Feb 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-little-ukita-shoulder-bag/3147707?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=313717&cm_pla=women:bags:handbag&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=617cec5f-bd02-11e4-82f7-001b2166c2c0


  Do we have such days Mel?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya guys!!!


Hiya Buddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> oh yea fractures never go away, I broke my wrists when I was younger (3 separate incidents), an ankle... some toes lmao.. I was a disaster kid. They all hurt when it's cold. My ribs too and spine after the car accident fractures. Worse part is that they hurt all winter :/ I already told my bf I am moving to a warmer climate in the next 5 years lol, he better come with


It sucks! It's not really  cold  here too often,but when it is its a total pain in the bum.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was totally thinking red [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]velvet cake!!![/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]You could just eat your way to the file!!![/COLOR]


It's my second favorite after German chocolate! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   LOL...I know exactly what you mean!  There will be no hanging of Bijou[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Most clothing for dogs is made to accommodate the harness leash attachment.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   This is Abby's snowsuit (don't judge), and if you notice that slit which sits over her back for the leash that's attached to the harness to be pulled through.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


Oh that's adorable!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: that's part of my daily calendar marked "meddy enabling time" !! It's all accounted for!!


:lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Buddy!


  hiya buddy!! :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They really do brighten your mood and make you smile.  Abby is on my lap right now---she thinks it's her private seat!!!  In some ways they're easier than kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am sure she did help. My dogs back home always knew when I was sad, it always comforted me when they came to see what was up. They even had a concerned expression lol.
  I am starting to sound crazy, but I swear they understand. 

  That's a cool doc that let Angel stay! awww


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's adorable!


  that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!!
  Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!! Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


  Omgg :eyelove: what a cutie!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Omgg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I want to kidnap her so bad


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!! Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


The pink one is cute.


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! I want to kidnap her so bad :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


  Haha me too, I've always wanted a doggy like that!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> hiya buddy!! :hug:


I've missed you Buddy :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Yay! Neiman's shipped my MK bag! Now for a shipping notice from Belk!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Haha me too, I've always wanted a doggy like that!!


  me too, I would get one but my landlord sucks ;/
  I was thinking of getting one regardless hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!!
> Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


  Adorable


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think it makes her look like she has a big head and a big butt haha.. because it's "form fitting' and she's skinny but has a lot of hair haha...   me too, I would get one but my landlord sucks ;/ I was thinking of getting one regardless hahaha


I can't see her butt,but I guess her head does look a teensy bit big. But in a super adorable way.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I can't see her butt,but I guess her head does look a teensy bit big. But in a super adorable way.


  Yea I mean she looks adorable, but I think she looks kinda funny with the pink one haha


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!! Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


 Omg!!! Cutieeee


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've missed you Buddy :hug:


 Me too buddy!! You picking up anything from Cinderella?? I was thinking of the palette though I already have 2 shades from It!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/25/lady-gaga-to-star-in-american-horror-storys-fifth-installment/21146730/

  interesting


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too buddy!! You picking up anything from Cinderella?? I was thinking of the palette though I already have 2 shades from It!!


Nope! Skipping Bao Bao too!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't, my grandma actually ended up getting her something different. She said she doesn't want a leash yet.. ugh lol I'm gonna get her one anyway xD I'll sit down to look at them over the weekend.  I'm alright, busy at work. Disappointed Bao Bao supposedly isn't releasing today...  How are u doing?  I miss talking to u! how is it going ?  I started tracking my food in January, did well for about a month and then gave up ugh.. I'll start again tomorrow D:


  Hey Volt!  I'm good- thanks for asking!  Hang in there with school!  How's your mom?  Has she gotten paid yet?


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/...can-horror-storys-fifth-installment/21146730/  interesting


Hmmm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm


  exactly lol


----------



## mel33t (Feb 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do we have such days Mel? :haha:


  :lol:  nope!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

My MK bag is showing an expected delivery of tomorrow! ompom: I guess NM ships from Irving,TX?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My MK bag is showing an expected delivery of tomorrow! ompom: I guess NM ships from Irving,TX?


Woohoo ompom:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 25, 2015)

Do any of y'all burn incense? I bought a burner and some cheap (read: awful) incense and have some better incense supposed to be delivered tomorrow. If so, do y'all have any recommendations?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!!
> Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


   OMG, OMG!!  She's so, so adorable!!!  I would NEVER be able to say know to those big gorgeous eyes.  I love her!!!!  
  I like her little coat and the sweater!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I guess NM ships from Irving,TX?


  YES!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It!!


   Palette queen!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Do any of y'all burn incense? I bought a burner and some cheap (read: awful) incense and have some better incense supposed to be delivered tomorrow. If so, do y'all have any recommendations?


 Sorry CQ---I'm a candle and scented oil burner.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Palette queen!!![/COLOR]


  Where? Who? What? :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YES!!!![/COLOR]


So excited! Now just waiting on Belk!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sorry CQ---I'm a candle and scented oil burner.[/COLOR]


Same. If I burn something it's usually a candle.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Do any of y'all burn incense? I bought a burner and some cheap (read: awful) incense and have some better incense supposed to be delivered tomorrow. If so, do y'all have any recommendations?


I do on occasion.  There is one called Dragons Blood..it is my fave. Most brands do a scent with the same name and pretty much same scent.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She got so much attention!  The nurses ran up and down the haul with her.  It was the best thing during such an otherwise harrowing time.
> 
> OMG, OMG!!  She's so, so adorable!!!  I would NEVER be able to say know to those big gorgeous eyes.  I love her!!!!
> I like her little coat and the sweater!!!


  That's so cute! haha, she must have had so much fun with them!

  Right, those eyes are like @[email protected] adorable. I swear she hypnotizes us all haha!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey ladies!


  How is everyone tonight? We got 8-ish inches of snow today, so I took off early from work.  I spent the afternoon playing with makeup and doing an entry for the Lit Cosmetics Glitter Friday contest on instagram (I don't always get a chance to do one, but it's fun... this week it was an excuse to turn myself into a mermaid because it was "sea/water" themed!)

  I just found out a girl I went to school with was killed in an accident due to the storm, so praying for her family of course.  Poor thing.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> How is everyone tonight? We got 8-ish inches of snow today, so I took off early from work.  I spent the afternoon playing with makeup and doing an entry for the Lit Cosmetics Glitter Friday contest on instagram (I don't always get a chance to do one, but it's fun... this week it was an excuse to turn myself into a mermaid because it was "sea/water" themed!)
> ...


  Doing ok. We are supposed to get a ton of snow here tonight, but I didn't go in yesterday due to the weather and I got in trouble for it, so I am afraid to leave early. Guess I will just have to hope for the best.

  Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!   How is everyone tonight? We got 8-ish inches of snow today, so I took off early from work.  I spent the afternoon playing with makeup and doing an entry for the Lit Cosmetics Glitter Friday contest on instagram (I don't always get a chance to do one, but it's fun... this week it was an excuse to turn myself into a mermaid because it was "sea/water" themed!)  I just found out a girl I went to school with was killed in an accident due to the storm, so praying for her family of course.  Poor thing.


I'm ok..Sounds like a good day. That is awful news, praying for her family.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!   How is everyone tonight? We got 8-ish inches of snow today, so I took off early from work.  I spent the afternoon playing with makeup and doing an entry for the Lit Cosmetics Glitter Friday contest on instagram (I don't always get a chance to do one, but it's fun... this week it was an excuse to turn myself into a mermaid because it was "sea/water" themed!)  I just found out a girl I went to school with was killed in an accident due to the storm, so praying for her family of course.  Poor thing.


Doing pretty okay. Yourself?  Good luck on the contest! I'm really sorry to hear about your school mate. :hug:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Doing ok. We are supposed to get a ton of snow here tonight, but I didn't go in yesterday due to the weather and I got in trouble for it, so I am afraid to leave early. Guess I will just have to hope for the best.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.
> Oh no! Be safe! Thinking of you!
> ...


  I'm doing alright, thanks  I doubt I will/will ever win.  There are such FANTASTIC mua's on instagram that enter.  I just like doing those things because it forces you out of your comfort level and makes me more creative


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Oh no! Be safe! Thinking of you!  It was a good day! I love playing with makeup  Glad you are well.  I'm doing alright, thanks  I doubt I will/will ever win.  There are such FANTASTIC mua's on instagram that enter.  I just like doing those things because it forces you out of your comfort level and makes me more creative


I love the new avi


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love the new avi


Haha thanks.  That's my crazy mermaid makeup!

  I used colorpop eyeshadows and lit glitters.

  The lip is technopagan, of course.  With lit mermaid over top.  I was in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with how the lip turned out.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Haha thanks.  That's my crazy mermaid makeup!  I used colorpop eyeshadows and lit glitters.  The lip is technopagan, of course.  With lit mermaid over top.  I was in   with how the lip turned out.


I love it! Looks great!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! Looks great!


Thanks! You should have seen me with fishnet stockings over my face.  I snapchatted my friend and said, "Robbing the place, or putting on a mermaid face... you decide."


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Haha thanks.  That's my crazy mermaid makeup!  I used colorpop eyeshadows and lit glitters.  The lip is technopagan, of course.  With lit mermaid over top.  I was in   with how the lip turned out.


Simply gorgeous


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Simply gorgeous


You are way too sweet


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> How is everyone tonight? We got 8-ish inches of snow today, so I took off early from work.  I spent the afternoon playing with makeup and doing an entry for the Lit Cosmetics Glitter Friday contest on instagram (I don't always get a chance to do one, but it's fun... this week it was an excuse to turn myself into a mermaid because it was "sea/water" themed!)
> ...


  Hey girl! I've been thinking about u, I bought my D5300 and got the 50mm lens! I love it!!! I've only used it like 2x but omg I'm in love. Thanks for helping me choose!

  That sounds so fun! 

  Sorry about your school mate, that sounds awful


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thanks! You should have seen me with fishnet stockings over my face.  I snapchatted my friend and said, "Robbing the place, or putting on a mermaid face... you decide."


:lmao:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hey girl! I've been thinking about u, I bought my D5300 and got the 50mm lens! I love it!!! I've only used it like 2x but omg I'm in love. Thanks for helping me choose!  That sounds so fun!   Sorry about your school mate, that sounds awful


   I love my 50mm, the photos are so nice and the 50mm at 1.8 or even 2.4 has gorgeous bokeh. Glad you are loving it!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!! Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


 Cute!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Can you believe she hasn't gotten paid yet!?
> It's over 3 months now.. She got a lawyer a few weeks back and they are going to a hearing for her wages and stuff :/ I think it's like 2 weeks from today.
> These people are ridiculous :/
> 
> ...


  That's just wrong & redic on so many levels VK.  I hope her lawyers wipe the floor with those idiots!!

   Your grandmother hot the puppy lottery!!!  Bijou is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thanks! You should have seen me with fishnet stockings over my face.  I snapchatted my friend and said, "Robbing the place, or putting on a mermaid face... you decide."






Hysterical!!!  Good luck with the contest.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy!!! Your avi is killing it!!!   So very sorry to hear about your school mate---that's really tragic![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It looks so cool.  You did a great job.[/COLOR]     :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Hysterical!!!  Good luck with the contest.[/COLOR]


 Thank you, doll! How have you been?


----------



## Tahlia (Feb 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think it makes her look like she has a big head and a big butt haha.. because it's "form fitting' and she's skinny but has a lot of hair haha...   me too, I would get one but my landlord sucks ;/ I was thinking of getting one regardless hahaha


  Lol you should definitely get one


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 26, 2015)

@v0ltagekid Kate Spade is having an extra 25% off sale with the code "shoptoit".  Thought you might be interested!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> @v0ltagekid Kate Spade is having an extra 25% off sale with the code "shoptoit".  Thought you might be interested!


  Thank you! Gonna check it out now! 
  I never get their emails anymore :/


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> that is the most adorable doggie coat I have ever seen!!!! lol!! Bijou has two, but I don't like them, :/ this is what she's been wearing (granma picked it, obvi lol)


 Omg too cute


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> @v0ltagekid Kate Spade is having an extra 25% off sale with the code "shoptoit".  Thought you might be interested!


  I was just coming here to post that lol! She has such gorgeous bags. I'm eyeing these two:

  http://www.katespade.com/highland-place-travel-leslie/098689822921,en_US,pd.html
  http://www.katespade.com/grove-court-barton/098689788807,en_US,pd.html


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was just coming here to post that lol! She has such gorgeous bags. I'm eyeing these two:
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/highland-place-travel-leslie/098689822921,en_US,pd.html
> http://www.katespade.com/grove-court-barton/098689788807,en_US,pd.html


  Loving those two also.. especially Leslie. The discount code isn't working for me anymore :/ wth
  nvm it's working now.. do I get Leslie?  I wanted black but.. close enough hahaha


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Loving those two also.. especially Leslie. The discount code isn't working for me anymore :/ wth
> nvm it's working now.. do I get Leslie?  I wanted black but.. close enough hahaha


  I think the Leslie would be great for you as it has the option for cross body and has adjustable straps.


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

* you all made me buy a Kate spade that I did not need *


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> * you all made me buy a Kate spade that I did not need *











  I've still got the page open with my cart *sigh*. I want two but need none!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think the Leslie would be great for you as it has the option for cross body and has adjustable straps.


  I want it d: oh no... I might do it


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> oke:  :haha:  I've still got the page open with my cart *sigh*. I want two but need none!


 Hahaha yes I couldn't decide. Idk why I was even on the page I don't need any either! But I got a cross body for 60 so you can't really beat that


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hahaha yes I couldn't decide. Idk why I was even on the page I don't need any either! But I got a cross body for 60 so you can't really beat that


  For sure that is an awesome price. I always like the expensive things so I'm putting it in my ponder basket for now loool.

  Edited to add: I hope you remembered to use Ebates (3.5%) or Mr.Rebates (5%).


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> For sure that is an awesome price. I always like the expensive things so I'm putting it in my ponder basket for now loool.  Edited to add: I hope you remembered to use Ebates (3.5%) or Mr.Rebates (5%).


 Yes I used ebates  and oh trust me I loved the expensive ones they just didn't fit into my college budget right now :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thank you, doll! How have you been?


   I'm good thanks!!!!  



So nice to see you on the boards.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

HI ladies, Im so far out of the Mac loop! Which collection will Morange be releasing in?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> For sure that is an awesome price. I always like the expensive things so I'm putting it in my ponder basket for now loool.
> 
> Edited to add: I hope you remembered to use Ebates (3.5%) or Mr.Rebates (5%).


   Shars do you alternate between the two---like check to see who has the greatest amt of cash back?  In terms of getting your cash and their cash back procedures, do you
   prefer one over the other?  I've been w/Ebates longer and recently got  a ck for $300.   I've not been with MrRebates long enough but I'm now starting to accrue more.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> HI ladies, Im so far out of the Mac loop! Which collection will Morange be releasing in?


 Wash and dry!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

So is Mac Cinderella going to be on nordies??i thought it was Mac and Macy's exclusive!! !! I would have asked in that thread but didn't want to get shot in the leg for asking repeat questions lol !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> HI ladies, Im so far out of the Mac loop! Which collection will Morange be releasing in?






​Hey Sassy!  I'm hope you're doing better and that the vertigo has abated.   I wish I could tell you but like you I'm way out of the MAC loop---I didn't even know there 
   was a new collection coming out.  I have Morange from a prior release and I do like it.  It would look really pretty on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So is Mac Cinderella going to be on nordies??i thought it was Mac and Macy's exclusive!! !! *I would have asked in that thread but didn't want to get shot in the leg for asking repeat questions lol *!!


  Don't you mean shot in the head


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Don't you mean shot in the head[/COLOR]:lecture: :lol:


 Moral of the story: I will be shot :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Loving those two also.. especially Leslie. The discount code isn't working for me anymore :/ wth
> nvm it's working now.. do I get Leslie?  I wanted black but.. close enough hahaha


    I really like that it has both a strap and a handle--much more versatile than just a handle!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Moral of the story: I will be shot






Oh the good ole days---don't miss them at all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> * you all made me buy a Kate spade that I did not need *






Jenise, you are in the #TeamBuyItAll thread.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Don't you mean shot in the head[/COLOR]:lecture: :lol:


  LOL!!! Yeah right!!!!   





Vineetha said:


> Moral of the story: I will be shot :lmao:


  Haha soo true!!  Are you or did you get anything?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!!! Yeah right!!!! Haha soo true!!  Are you or did you get anything?


 No I didn't!! I was thinking of the palette but haven't gone for it.... Yet!! :haha:  But if it's going to be on nordies I will get the palette along with bao bao collection!! Did you get anything from the collection WD???


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > No I didn't!! I was thinking of the palette but haven't gone for it.... Yet!! :haha:  But if it's going to be on nordies I will get the palette along with bao bao collection!! Did you get anything from the collection WD???
> ...


  V I didn't get anything fromCindy waiting for bao -  just summer opal


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 26, 2015)

I was so bad and didn't skip Cinderella.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I was so bad and didn't skip Cinderella. :nope:


    What did you get?


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 26, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> What did you get?


  Royal Ball lipstick and the iridescent powder.  I hope I like them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was just coming here to post that lol! She has such gorgeous bags. I'm eyeing these two:  http://www.katespade.com/highland-place-travel-leslie/098689822921,en_US,pd.html http://www.katespade.com/grove-court-barton/098689788807,en_US,pd.html


  I love the GROVE COURT BARTON purse.


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Shars do you alternate between the two---like check to see who has the greatest amt of cash back?  In terms of getting your cash and their cash back procedures, do you
> prefer one over the other?  I've been w/Ebates longer and recently got  a ck for $300.   I've not been with MrRebates long enough but I'm now starting to accrue more.
> 
> I do alternate between the two. This girl ain't loyal lol. I've been with Ebates longer and I find their system is different. You get the cashback every three months and it's automatic. I have mine as a deposit to my paypal which then deposits to my bank account. With Mr. Rebates though, I only really started using them during the Sephora VIB sale when cash back was like 10-12%!! I've accumulated almost $200 with them since that time. It was during the VIB sale though that I realised that often times their cash back percentage is higher. The difference with them is they have a three month "verification" wait time and then the funds go into your available cash back and you can then choose to withdraw whenever and how much ever you want. I'm saving mine for IMATS so I won't withdraw until closer to the time....less I end up buying something else lol.
> ...


  That's the one I'm leaning towards! It's like $200 more everywhere else apart from the Kate Spade website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Royal Ball lipstick and the iridescent powder.  I hope I like them!


 I got the same orders as you and same dilemma lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

It's Shondaland tonight! (Scandal and HTGAWM)! You guys seen empire last night?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No I didn't!! I was thinking of the palette but haven't gone for it.... Yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Vee did you get anything from D & G?  My blush & gloss arrived from Sephora.  OMG---both are so, so gorgeous!  Had I been a tad more patient I would have the rest of 
   my goodies already.  The balance of what I did get from the collection from Saks has shipped though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's Shondaland tonight! (Scandal and HTGAWM)! You guys seen empire last night?


   No---Scandal isn't coming on tonight.  HTGAWM comes on at 9 instead of 10---it's a 2 hour season finale


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No---Scandal isn't coming on tonight.  HTGAWM comes on at 9 instead of 10---it's a 2 hour season finale:happydance: [/COLOR]


 Oh yeah forgot about that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's gonna be in Wash & Dry... the one with the psychedelic packaging.
> 
> I do alternate between the two. This girl ain't loyal lol. I've been with Ebates longer and I find their system is different. You get the cashback every three months and it's automatic. I have mine as a deposit to my paypal which then deposits to my bank account. With Mr. Rebates though, I only really started using them during the Sephora VIB sale when cash back was like 10-12%!! I've accumulated almost $200 with them since that time. It was during the VIB sale though that I realised that often times their cash back percentage is higher. The difference with them is they have a three month "verification" wait time and then the funds go into your available cash back and you can then choose to withdraw whenever and how much ever you want. I'm saving mine for IMATS so I won't withdraw until closer to the time....less I end up buying something else lol.
> 
> ...


    Thanks Shars---like you, my loyalty is to whomever is giving the highest percentage cash back at the time of my 
   spree.  I do like the quarterly cash back procedure w/Ebates.  I suppose MrRebates has that 3-mth delay to see 
   if returns happen and then deducts the rebate from the acct.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Royal Ball lipstick and the iridescent powder.  I hope I like them!
> nice choice! RB was sold out by the time I went to buy. 9.05? lol! so i got the other one, hoping I like it for light makeup days.
> I got the other powder, not the iridescent, the darker fluidline and a lipglass.  Impulse buy,all of them haha.. I was gonna skip xD
> 
> ...


  I was gonna wait for Bao but got anxious haha.. I want summer opal x3 haha... I can't wait for it to be out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh yeah forgot about that!


 I think we'll get to find out who really killed the student


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think we'll get to find out who really killed the student


  it has to be Rebecca!
idk.. what do u think?
  I think she played them all xD


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Shars---like you, my loyalty is to whomever is giving the highest percentage cash back at the time of my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   spree.  I do like the quarterly cash back procedure w/Ebates.  I suppose [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]MrRebates has that 3-mth delay to see[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   if returns happen and then deducts the rebate from the acct.[/COLOR]


  I love mrrebates over ebates. Their rebates are higher.  





v0ltagekid said:


> wth really?? that is upsetting :/ Scandal is my favorite haha... but I guess I do wanna know what happens in HTGAWM    I still need to catch up on Empire ugh! I was planning to on Tuesday but instead I found a new show, Forever. It's so good!    Hey there! I would pick the Grove one too, but it doesn't have the long strap :/   nice choice! RB was sold out by the time I went to buy. 9.05? lol! so i got the other one, hoping I like it for light makeup days.  I got the other powder, not the iridescent, the darker fluidline and a lipglass.  Impulse buy,all of them haha.. I was gonna skip xD   I was gonna wait for Bao but got anxious haha.. I want summer opal x3 haha... I can't wait for it to be out!


 I should start watching Forever!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wth really??
> that is upsetting :/
> Scandal is my favorite haha... but I guess I do wanna know what happens in HTGAWM
> 
> ...


    Oh Scandal is my fav too!  I'm making myself  chicken & broccoli stir-fry w/sesame seeds to eat during the big event tonight.


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's Shondaland tonight! (Scandal and HTGAWM)! You guys seen empire last night?


 OMG yes!!!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] No---Scandal isn't coming on tonight.  HTGAWM comes on at 9 instead of 10---it's a 2 hour season finale:happydance: [/COLOR]


 I cannot wait !!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I should start watching Forever!


 That's what I thought too---but not always.  Sometimes they're the same, and surprisingly Ebates was higher than MrRebates on a few occasions.  I've just gotten in the habit of checking both.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh Scandal is my fav too!  I'm making myself  chicken & broccoli stir-fry w/sesame seeds to eat during the big event tonight.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Eeek! Yum! I love Jamal! He's so talented. I wonder if he's really gay in real life. Andre is HOT! But sometimes his nose flares up! Lol. I also love Cookies assistant. She's funny. We didn't see her last night.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Scandal is my fav too!  I'm making myself  chicken & broccoli stir-fry w/sesame seeds to eat during the big event tonight.


  mmm that sounds bomb! Idk what I want for dinner. 
  :/ Maybe I'll order in haha.. special night~!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

There's also a new tv show called American crime. It's interesting. I saw Steven aka Henry Ian Cusick last week. I hope they bring him back. I'm a fan of him since Lost. Huck is also a great actor.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> it has to be Rebecca!
> idk.. what do u think?
> I think she played them all xD


   I would be very surprised if it wasn't Rebecca, but it could also have been Bonnie because she had an affair with Annalise's husband too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Forever is like.. Castle...+ Body of Proof + Bones all together.. I love those types of shows haha..
> 
> I also like mr rebates better, their rebates are usually higher ~
> 
> ...


   Totally!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would be very surprised if it wasn't Rebecca, but it could also have been Bonnie because she had an affair with Annalise's husband too.


  But why would Bonnie kill her.. do u think she was that jealous of the lover but not of the wife? 
  I mean it could be..


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Vee did you get anything from D & G?  My blush & gloss arrived from Sephora.  OMG---both are so, so gorgeous!  Had I been a tad more patient I would have the rest of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   my goodies already.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The balance of what I did get from the collection from Saks has shipped though.  [/COLOR]


 Yayy!! I got just The blush and Bougainville lip gloss from sephora! The expected date of delivery is showing as Tomm!! Now I am excited :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Eeek! Yum! I love Jamal! He's so talented. I wonder if he's really gay in real life. Andre is HOT! But sometimes his nose flares up! Lol. I also love Cookies assistant. She's funny. We didn't see her last night.


 Yes they're cute kids in my eyes---I'm no cougar C


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would be very surprised if it wasn't Rebecca, but it could also have been Bonnie because she had an affair with Annalise's husband too.[/COLOR]


 I'm not thinking it's Rebecca who played them all. Bonnie could be too. I didn't even realized she's also a lawyer not until last week's episode. I thought she's just a paralegal or something.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!! I got just The blush and Bougainville lip gloss from sephora! The expected date of delivery is showing as Tomm!! Now I am excited :happydance:


 My lipstick should also arrive tomorrow. Sephora is on top of their game.


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Shars---like you, my loyalty is to whomever is giving the highest percentage cash back at the time of my
> spree.  I do like the quarterly cash back procedure w/Ebates.  I suppose MrRebates has that 3-mth delay to see
> if returns happen and then deducts the rebate from the acct.


  I suppose so too re Mr. Rebates. I like though, that I can choose when to claim my cashback with Mr. Rebates.


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Eeek! Yum! I love Jamal! He's so talented. I wonder if he's really gay in real life. Andre is HOT! But sometimes his nose flares up! Lol. I also love Cookies assistant. She's funny. We didn't see her last night.


  Oooh that Jamal is too fine!! I haven't started watching yet, but I'm quite happy that he's in the show for some eye candy (even if he's gay). I like to wait for a season to finish so I can binge watch. I always have to know what's going to happy next as soon as one episode is over. LOL (I'm weird like that).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

I had an absolutely horrible day today.

  From my understanding, someone is trying to get me fired. I didn't go in Tuesday due to the snow. I called into the the temp agency and asked them if I would get in trouble if I didn't come in, she said no,, it wouldn't count against me. I come in the next day and I am in trouble. My boss pulls me aside and tells me that I was the only one who didn't come in on my shift. Then I come in today, after a heavy snow, and her boss is surprised that I'm there, and he says he didn't expect me in today and they have no work for me. I'm like.. what?? First I get in trouble for not coming in for the exact same reason Tuesday, but I come in today with the roads in the same condition and now I'm not expected to? Then when I leave, I go to the temp manager and she says that they have had to fight to keep me on. So someone is trying to get me fired and I have a good suspicion of who. She also says I cannot be on the internet or my phone throughout the day (I'm only on when I run out of work to do) but the lady who trained me said it was ok, and she does it all the time!!! I'm lost here! So now I am on the hunt for a new job. I'll work this until I find something else.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I had an absolutely horrible day today.
> 
> From my understanding, someone is trying to get me fired. I didn't go in Tuesday due to the snow. I called into the the temp agency and asked them if I would get in trouble if I didn't come in, she said no,, it wouldn't count against me. I come in the next day and I am in trouble. My boss pulls me aside and tells me that I was the only one who didn't come in on my shift. Then I come in today, after a heavy snow, and her boss is surprised that I'm there, and he says he didn't expect me in today and they have no work for me. I'm like.. what?? First I get in trouble for not coming in for the exact same reason Tuesday, but I come in today with the roads in the same condition and now I'm not expected to? Then when I leave, I go to the temp manager and she says that they have had to fight to keep me on. So someone is trying to get me fired and I have a good suspicion of who. She also says I cannot be on the internet or my phone throughout the day (I'm only on when I run out of work to do) but the lady who trained me said it was ok, and she does it all the time!!! I'm lost here! So now I am on the hunt for a new job. I'll work this until I find something else.


  Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sorry you are having a rough time with the job. 
  I do hope you find a better job for you CQ, you deserve it.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Royal Ball lipstick and the iridescent powder.  I hope I like them!


  They'll both look good on you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was just coming here to post that lol! She has such gorgeous bags. I'm eyeing these two:  http://www.katespade.com/highland-place-travel-leslie/098689822921,en_US,pd.html http://www.katespade.com/grove-court-barton/098689788807,en_US,pd.html


I love the Grove Court Barton & Leslie bags!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> HI ladies, Im so far out of the Mac loop! Which collection will Morange be releasing in?


Wash & Dry


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh Scandal is my fav too!  I'm making myself  chicken & broccoli stir-fry w/sesame seeds to eat during the big event tonight.[/COLOR]:happydance:


Yum!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My lipstick should also arrive tomorrow. Sephora is on top of their game.


    I love the gloss & blush that arrived today.  They sure are C---I'm totally loving that flash shipping!  The rest of my goodies will arrive tomorrow from Saks


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yum!


   Can't wait to pull out the chop sticks and have a little feast.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Can't wait to pull out the chop sticks and have a little feast.[/COLOR]:happydance:


You're making me want stir fry now,but I'm lame and don't have the stuff to make it. The store is out because I already took my bra off. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I suppose so too re Mr. Rebates. I like though, that I can choose when to claim my cashback with Mr. Rebates.


  Yes.  I like that too Shars!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

I love reading the words "out for delivery" and "your order has shipped"


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

It's here! It's here! :yaay:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You're making me want stir fry now,but I'm lame and don't have the stuff to make it. The store is out because I already took my bra off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love reading the words "out for delivery" and "your order has shipped"


 





Music to my ears too.  At 2:30 PM, I also like the Email that reads, "your package was delivered at 1:35,"  
   because it's usually something that I'd totally forgotten about.  It turns into a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  yayyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You're making me want stir fry now,but I'm lame and don't have the stuff to make it. The store is out because I already took my bra off.












Hoist those girls up and go to the store!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I love it!!!  Enjoy it in good health!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's here! It's here! :yaay:


  :stars:  Yay! I'm so excited for you. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hoist those girls up and go to the store!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  :lol: Music to my ears too.  At 2:30 PM, I also like the Email that reads, "your package was delivered at 1:35,"  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because it's usually something [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that I'd totally forgotten about.  It turns into a pleasant surprise.[/COLOR]


I love when that happens too! It's like Christmas!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]Hoist those girls up and go to the store!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


:lmao: I suppose I could just slap on a hoodie. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I love it!!!  Enjoy it in good health!!![/COLOR]





Vandekamp said:


> :stars:  Yay! I'm so excited for you. I hope you enjoy it.


Thanks ladies! I'm already moving stuff out of my other purse. Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lmao: I suppose I could just slap on a hoodie. :lol:


 Gosh I wish I had hoodie boobs! :thud:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Royal Ball lipstick and the iridescent powder.  I hope I like them!


    ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's here! It's here! :yaay:


such a beautiful bag..enjoy Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I suppose I could just slap on a hoodie.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's here! It's here! :yaay:


 YaaaY!! Its pretty!!:eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Gosh I wish I had hoodie boobs! :thud:


I used to not have hoodie boobs,but now that I do I like it! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> such a beautiful bag..enjoy Naomi


Gracias Dolly :kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> YaaaY!! Its pretty!!:eyelove:


Thanks Sassy! Now for the Coach to get here! Lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I used to not have hoodie boobs,but now that I do I like it! :haha:


 I have to wear a bra or else. These things don't  play nice!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I have to wear a bra or else. These things don't  play nice!


They sure dont! I remember back before my reduction how much of a pain the boobies can be.


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They sure dont! I remember back before my reduction how much of a pain the boobies can be.


 Ive been wanting a reduction for years!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ive been wanting a reduction for years!!!


Got mine 16 years ago this July! Geez,where'd that time go? I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ive been wanting a reduction for years!!!


My moms best friend got a breast reduction and she ended up with a flesh eating bacteria...it has since cleared up.  But she was so grateful for the reduction, she was in pain for many many years.


----------



## mel33t (Feb 26, 2015)

I went into Sephora and bought #allthethings :sigh: ... ran out of a serum, my mask, BB cream, mascara...always at the same time!  Bliss Multi Faceted All in One Anti Aging Mask  Boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel Fresh Sugar Face Polish (repurchase) Caudalie Vinosource SOS thirst quenching serum Too Face Sex mascara (repurchase) Dior Skin Nude BB Cream (repurchase) Buxom lip cream in Rose Julep Buxom lip cream in Dolly  Sephora Synthetic powder brush #43    At least I didn't buy any blushes    :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I went into Sephora and bought #allthethings :sigh: ... ran out of a serum, my mask, BB cream, mascara...always at the same time!  Bliss Multi Faceted All in One Anti Aging Mask  Boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel Fresh Sugar Face Polish (repurchase) Caudalie Vinosource SOS thirst quenching serum Too Face Sex mascara (repurchase) Dior Skin Nude BB Cream (repurchase) Buxom lip cream in Rose Julep Buxom lip cream in Dolly  Sephora Synthetic powder brush #43    At least I didn't buy any blushes    :haha:


Your haul is amazing ompom: :lol: dolly


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Did you get anything from the Cinderella collection?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Dolly. I have been sick to my stomach ever since I found out. I don't want to work there anymore but I have no other options right now. I'm hoping maybe my boyfriend will have some more insight for me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks Dolly. I have been sick to my stomach ever since I found out. I don't want to work there anymore but I have no other options right now. I'm hoping maybe my boyfriend will have some more insight for me.


  Hope you feel better


----------



## mel33t (Feb 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> dolly


  Thanks! 
  You have to get that gloss! It's your name!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Did you get anything from the Cinderella collection?


Just the palette C, what about you?   





mel33t said:


> Thanks!  You have to get that gloss! It's your name! :haha:


Lol post a swatch for me please and thank you. I've been wanting it for a while but I've never swatched it lol


----------



## mel33t (Feb 26, 2015)

L to R: Dolly, Rose Julep These are new creme colors. Dolly is pulling peachy but its more pinky peach, mauve.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> These are new creme colors. Dolly is pulling peachy but its more pinky peach, mauve.


  I love it! Thank you


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> At least I didn't buy any blushes


  Are these the "essentials" you were talking about in the Sephora thread? LOL! 
  Hope you enjoy. At least you got some skincare stuff. That's always a good thing to splurge on from time to time.


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

Omg who else just watched HTGAWM! I'm dying over here LOL


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg who else just watched HTGAWM! I'm dying over here LOL


  omg omg .... 
  omg
  @[email protected] 
  Did u expect that? that's so crazy!


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg omg ....  omg @[email protected]  Did u expect that? that's so crazy!


 NOT AT ALL!!!! My face is still like O______0


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> NOT AT ALL!!!! My face is still like O______0


  That was awesome tho!
  I figured it out like 15 minutes before the end hahaha, I am in shock ! so crazy!
  Cannot wait for the fall!! D:

  edit: I am REALLY glad they didn't leave us hanging!


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That was awesome tho! I figured it out like 15 minutes before the end hahaha, I am in shock ! so crazy! Cannot wait for the fall!! D:  edit: I am REALLY glad they didn't leave us hanging!


 I really thought it was gonna be Bonnie but then when it switched at the end like that I was like noo wayyyy and then that wasn't even the complete end, that last scene though  can't wait either! I thought it started off a little slow today but then it got soo good


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg who else just watched HTGAWM! I'm dying over here LOL


  I haven't watch it yet. I'll watch it after midnight when work starts to slow down.


----------



## jenise (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I haven't watch it yet. I'll watch it after midnight when work starts to slow down.


 Let me know what you think about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I used to not have hoodie boobs,but now that I do I like it!


  I don't know what hoodie boobs are



Might I be able to find some online?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> Omg who else just watched HTGAWM! I'm dying over here LOL


    Me too Jenise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're all so corrupt!!!  Annalise is worse then Don Corleone of the God Father


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

jenise said:


> I really thought it was gonna be Bonnie but then when it switched at the end like that I was like noo wayyyy and then that wasn't even the complete end, that last scene though  can't wait either! I thought it started off a little slow today but then it got soo good


   Me too. When I saw the leather gloves I was thinking they were  the hands of a woman!!  I liked the way they tied up all of the loose ends-----like the missing engagement 
   ring.  When it comes back they'll have to deal w/Rebecca's murder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That was awesome tho!
> I figured it out like 15 minutes before the end hahaha, I am in shock ! so crazy!
> Cannot wait for the fall!! D:
> 
> edit: *I am REALLY glad they didn't leave us hanging!*


    That would not have been cool.  I hate when they drag a storyline out for too long.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2015)

HTGAWM gives me anxiety. The last 5 minutes or so with the music. They do it on purpose. :lol: I'm so happy because my wish came true. That emo chick is dead.  It was time to get that girl out the paint, for real. As far as who killed Lila, I started to think of it when he cracked about being a hitman.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> HTGAWM gives me anxiety. The last 5 minutes or so with the music. They do it on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought the fly in the soup was going to be Bonnie---especially when they showed nothing but the leather gloves around the Lila's neck.  
  I was on the edge of my seat and broke my chop stick in half!!!  I was surprised that killed Rebecca that way.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I thought the fly in the soup was going to be Bonnie---especially when they showed nothing but the leather gloves around the Lila's neck.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I was on the edge of my seat and broke my chop stick in half!!!  I was surprised that killed Rebecca that way.[/COLOR]


  Bonnie's a little gnat. She's not killing anybody. I loved the way Mikayla jumped in when she heard about Wes being suspicious of Rebecca and was like _where is she???_. That was so me right there. Let's get to it. I'm glad we don't have to spend the Summer wondering where Rebecca went and what she's going to do. I can't stress enough how tired I was of her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Bonnie's a little gnat. She's not killing anybody. I loved the way Mikayla jumped in when she heard about Wes being suspicious of Rebecca and was like _where is she???_. That was so me right there. Let's get to it. I'm glad we don't have to spend the Summer wondering where Rebecca went and what she's going to do. I can't stress enough how tired I was of her.






Hey, how about Diane Carroll turning up with her sudden change of heart.  I blurted out---"her son is gay"!!!  They just tied things up in a nice little red bow, answering all of my questions!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Hey, how about Diane Carroll turning up with her sudden change of heart.  I blurted out---"her son is gay"!!!  They just tied things up in a nice little red bow, answering all of my questions!![/COLOR]


  :lol: I really wish Mikayla had slapped the mess out of her. Who wants that monster-in-law anyway?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I really wish Mikayla had slapped the mess out of her. Who wants that monster-in-law anyway?






 That would have been a good one.  Now that she has the real engagement ring back she can hock it!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] That would have been a good one.  Now that she has the real engagement ring back she can hock it!!![/COLOR]


  That was another shocker! Laurel is a boss for that. Mikayla was going to give them up how many times? She was such a mess when it all went down.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

So I get to finish the last episodes of this season. I love Asher's character. Always a comic relief. He's acting is not that good in Orange is the new black. Thank god Rebecca is dead because I don't like her acting skills. lol. She's a dead weight from the entire cast. Can't wait for fall.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 27, 2015)

So I returned my Rebecca Minkoff bag to Saks yesterday and it went super smooth.  They were really nice, didn't ask any questions, and took the bag back with a full refund.  I also browsed around a little and looked at the bag I *really* want but may never own, a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour.

  Edit: I can't type.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 27, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I returned my Rebecca Minkoff bag to Saks yesterday and it went super smooth.  They were really nice, didn't ask any questions, and took the bag back with a full refund.  I also browsed around a little and looked at the bag I *really* want but may never own, a Saint Laurent Sac De Lour.


  oooh that's a fancy bag! Maybe one day


----------



## mel33t (Feb 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks Dolly. I have been sick to my stomach ever since I found out. I don't want to work there anymore but I have no other options right now. I'm hoping maybe my boyfriend will have some more insight for me.


  :hug: thinking of you


----------



## jenise (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Me too Jenise:yaay:  They're all so corrupt!!!  Annalise is worse then Don Corleone of the God F[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]ather [/COLOR]


 Yes she is!!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Me too. When I saw the leather gloves I was thinking they were  the hands of a woman!!  I liked the way they tied up all of the loose ends-----like the missing engagement[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ring.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]When it comes back they'll have to deal w/Rebecca's murder.[/COLOR]


  Exactly I thought they were a woman's hands too.  





shontay07108 said:


> HTGAWM gives me anxiety. The last 5 minutes or so with the music. They do it on purpose. :lol: I'm so happy because my wish came true. That emo chick is dead.  It was time to get that girl out the paint, for real. As far as who killed Lila, I started to think of it when he cracked about being a hitman.


 It gives me anxiety too :lol: I wanted Rebecca dead too I just didn't think it was gonna happen right then. I really thought she ran away or whatever!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi All! I received Perfect Topping and it has NO veining! None. Im so disappointed! Blah!


----------



## mel33t (Feb 27, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy passed away this morning. Really sad to hear that news.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Leonard Nimoy passed away this morning. Really sad to hear that news.


  Whaaaat!??    So sad


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That was another shocker! Laurel is a boss for that. *Mikayla was going to give them up how many times*? She was such a mess when it all went down.


  I agree.  _Very_ impulsive, that one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Leonard Nimoy passed away this morning. Really sad to hear that news.


    I just read that...nice man and good ST actor.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

i am yet to watch the finale and i cannot read this thread before that


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> It gives me anxiety too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   They sure kept me on the edge of my seat.  They did a switcheroo on us.  I'll bet my entire makeup collection that, that's what they did to throw us off!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i am yet to watch the finale and i cannot read this thread before that


    So sorry Vee...we gave away the store.  I'm so sorry we didn't issue a spoiler alert!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So sorry Vee...we gave away the store.  I'm so sorry we didn't issue a spoiler alert!!!!


  i didnt read!!! i scroll down this thread with one eye open


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

My big fat Friday haul:  Dolce & Gabbana.  I actually got the blush & lip gloss yesterday and the rest arrived today.  This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is IRL.






 

1     Lip gloss
2     Lipstick
3     Blush
4     Black e/s
5     Cream/Bisque e/s
6     Yellow e/s
7     Pinked Red e/s


----------



## jenise (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i didnt read!!! i scroll down this thread with one eye open :lmao:


 Lmao good! I tried not to use too many names :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i didnt read!!! i scroll down this thread with one eye open


   Someone needs to film you doing that!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Someone needs to film you doing that!!!








 I have to watch it today !


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i am yet to watch the finale and i cannot read this thread before that :haha:


 Sorry for the spoilers V!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My big fat Friday haul:  Dolce & Gabbana.  I actually got the blush & lip gloss yesterday and the rest arrived today.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is IRL.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]1     Lip gloss[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]2     Lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]3     Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]4     Black e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]5     Cream/Bisque e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]6     Yellow e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]7     Pinked Red e/s[/COLOR]


 Love the lipstick Meddy! I'll receive mine later today. Post pics wearing the e/s, blush and the lipstick. You remind me of Taraji Meddy! I swear!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My big fat Friday haul:  Dolce & Gabbana.  I actually got the blush & lip gloss yesterday and the rest arrived today.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is IRL.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]1     Lip gloss[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]2     Lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]3     Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]4     Black e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]5     Cream/Bisque e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]6     Yellow e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]7     Pinked Red e/s[/COLOR]


 Those Polishes Meddy!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

The big question for this season of HTGAWM, who killed Rebecca? My guess is it's Anna Lise.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got my hands on the Mac conceal and correct palette and I'm excited to play with it. I wanted something kinda like the Bobbi Brown corrector but not so damn dry. I got the medium deep because I think the deepest one didn't really suit me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my hands on the Mac conceal and correct palette and I'm excited to play with it. I wanted something kinda like the Bobbi Brown corrector but not so damn dry. I got the medium deep because I think the deepest one didn't really suit me.


 Let us know if the texture changes through time, if it dries up or something.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The big question for this season of HTGAWM, who killed Rebecca? My guess is it's Anna Lise.


  I don't think Anna is a killer. I think it could be Wes. He's not innocent and naive anymore. He could've confronted her one more time and lost it. That would be interesting.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't think Anna is a killer. I think it could be Wes. He's not innocent and naive anymore. He could've confronted her one more time and lost it. That would be interesting.


 He had the psychotic breakdown scene.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The big question for this season of HTGAWM, who killed Rebecca? My guess is it's Anna Lise.


  I didn't quite get that... was it Wes? wait now I'm confused.. Annalise hid it from the rest? I have to re watch that part lol. I thought it was clear she did it or that guy that's the "hit man" for her.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Leonard Nimoy passed away this morning. Really sad to hear that news.


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My big fat Friday haul:  Dolce & Gabbana.  I actually got the blush & lip gloss yesterday and the rest arrived today.  This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  AHHHHH!! Lipgloss... lipstick... blush.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Hope you get to play with them soon Meddy. They'll be gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my hands on the Mac conceal and correct palette and I'm excited to play with it. I wanted something kinda like the Bobbi Brown corrector but not so damn dry. I got the medium deep because I think the deepest one didn't really suit me.


   I'd like to know how you like it over time Shontay.  MAC has some really good base products that I will always repurchase!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you love it C.  This was my first ever D & G makeup purchase.  The lipstick felt VERY creamy when I swatched it.  I'll try to use every thing next week or so.  I have so much makeup in the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  pipeline waiting to be used.  I really do need to go sit in a corner somewhere!!![/COLOR] I want all of them!     [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Sass!  I think they all might be easily dupable except of the yellow one.  I have 13 yellow NPs in my collection (don't judge) and not one was a dupe for the D & G yellow NP![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I think the boyfriend, Wes did it---maybe.  Remember how he became all infantile and crying to Annalise?  Were they remorseful tears???  It would be too obvious now for them to make Frank the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   killer since he's the 'cleaner extraordinaire.'  He cleans up[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_all_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]the messes.  Another big question is why did he "owe" Annalise's husband?  What exactly did Sam do for Frank that indebted him[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   enough to commit _MURDER (said in that creepy voice)????_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'd like to know how you like it over time Shontay.  MAC has some really good base products that I will always repurchase!!![/COLOR]


 I want all of them!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you love it C.  This was my first ever D & G makeup purchase.  The lipstick felt VERY creamy when I swatched it.  I'll try to use every thing next week or so.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have so much makeup in the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] pipeline waiting to be used.  I really do need to go sit in a corner somewhere!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Sass!  I think they all might be easily dupable except of the yellow one.  I have 13 yellow NPs in my collection (don't judge) and not one was a dupe for the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   D & G yellow NP![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I think the boyfriend, Wes did it---maybe.  Remember how he became all infantile and crying to Annalise?  Were they remorseful tears???  It would be too obvious now[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   for them to make Frank the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]killer since he's the 'cleaner extraordinaire.'  He cleans up[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_all_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]the messes.  Another big question is why did he "owe" Annalise's husband?  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   What exactly did Sam do for Frank that indebted him [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]enough to commit[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_MURDER (said in that creepy voice)????_[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'd like to know how you like it over time Shontay.  MAC has some really good base products that I will always repurchase!!![/COLOR]


  I'll let you know. I'll have to play and see what I can do with it. Mac will always get my money for the makeup wipes, prep+prime lip and lip liners.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is for whomever started that whole handbag uprising



Was that Naomi??  I'm pretty sure it was and then more of you jumped in and had me thinking about handbags that I don't need!  I thought, I'm not letting these enablers fashionistas talk me into a new bag.  I kept thinking about it though, and decided to approach it logically and based on my needs.  I started looking at back packs.  I have 3 LV backpacks (1 red, & 2 typical brown LV logo) but two are smaller than what I need, especially traveling with Abby.  I have one large coach backpack in British tan, which is much larger than what I need, and none of these backpacks are black---so that narrowed down the color.  I need a black backpack that doesn't cost a fortune, so I settled on a  Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack.  I came very close to getting it in white but that was too risky and the one with fringe is so not me.....
Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ana, if you're willing to rob a bank so we can each get one, I'll bring the getaway car! lol
> 
> 
> Me too V! Worse yet, I'm waiting for the end of the series so I can binge watch all the episodes in one weekend.
> ...


   Thanks Shars...maybe I'll start w/ this palette on Sunday, the first day of our E/S challenge



Are you ready???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I want all of them!


    Then you should have them Sassy!  You've been a good girl!!  I got those at Saks but Sephora might have them by now---they have the rest of the D & G collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'll let you know. I'll have to play and see what I can do with it. Mac will always get my money for the makeup wipes, prep+prime lip and lip liners.


   Thanks!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I don't think Anna is a killer. I think it could be Wes. He's not innocent and naive anymore. He could've confronted her one more time and lost it. That would be interesting.


    I though Wes too.  Rebecca threatened to ruin that little legal family, and all though he loved her, he couldn't risk 
   her bringing them all down and/or the group killing her...so he did it softly!!! _Que Roberta Flack, 'Killing Me Softly'  _


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm ready for eyeshadow palette month!!


----------



## jenise (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]This is for whomever started that whole handbag uprising[/COLOR] :lecture: [COLOR=0000FF]Was that Naomi??  I'm pretty sure it was and then more of you jumped in and had me thinking about handbags that I don't need!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I thought, I'm not letting these [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]enablers[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] fashionistas talk me into a new bag.  I kept thinking about it though, and decided to approach it logically and based on my needs.  I started looking at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]back packs.  I have 3 LV backpacks (1 red, & 2 typical brown LV logo) but two are smaller than what I need, especially traveling with Abby.  I have one large coach backpack in British tan, which is much larger than what I need, and none of these backpacks are black---so that narrowed down the color.  I need a black backpack that doesn't cost a fortune, so I settled on a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack.  I came very close to getting it in white but that was too risky and the one with fringe is so not me..... [/COLOR] Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack! [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


 Love that!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay I cannot read this thread unless I have caught up in the show but what is all the craziness about that white dress going around???? All I see is what color is the dress posts on IG!! :headbang:


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I cannot read this thread unless I have caught up in the show but what is all the craziness about that white dress going around???? All I see is what color is the dress posts on IG!! :headbang:


 Yeah. I think those who saw black and blue are on acid or something


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I cannot read this thread unless I have caught up in the show but what is all the craziness about that white dress going around???? All I see is what color is the dress posts on IG!! :headbang:


Lol it was all over the news too


----------



## mel33t (Feb 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I cannot read this thread unless I have caught up in the show but what is all the craziness about that white dress going around???? All I see is what color is the dress posts on IG!! :headbang:


  Lol I know, I've stayed off most social media today because of that dumb dress.


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah. I think those who saw black and blue are on acid or something


  LOL! It actually has something to do with how your eyes (retinas) process information and colours in low light situations. None of my colleagues knew about it and we all saw either black and blue or white and gold. My mom saw black and blue as well. lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

You guiseeeee!! There's going to be both a new powder gelee highlighter AND a gelee bronzer for the EL Bronze Goddess collection!! No pics but the full colour stories are at these two links!

  http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-2015-summer-collection.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ChicProfile+%28Chic+Profile%29
  http://dustinhunter.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection-2015/





  Edited to add a pic I found!!




  Pic from: http://www.frontiermagazine.co.uk/article/duty-free-beauty/estee-lauder-introduces-new-bronze-goddess-collections/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guiseeeee!! There's going to be both a new powder gelee highlighter AND a gelee bronzer for the EL Bronze Goddess collection!! No pics but the full colour stories are at these two links!
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-2015-summer-collection.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ChicProfile+%28Chic+Profile%29
> http://dustinhunter.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection-2015/
> ...


 
  OMGGGG So excited!! are those liquid highlights like the touche e clat thing from YSL? xD I want them all please


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is really nice. It's hard to find backpacks that are classy and don't make you look like a college teen.
> 
> I'm ready for eyeshadow palette month!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guiseeeee!! There's going to be both a new powder gelee highlighter AND a gelee bronzer for the EL Bronze Goddess collection!! No pics but the full colour stories are at these two links!
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-2015-summer-collection.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ChicProfile+%28Chic+Profile%29
> http://dustinhunter.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection-2015/
> ...


  Soooooo Pretty.  Just the highlighter for me!!!


----------



## jenise (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guiseeeee!! There's going to be both a new powder gelee highlighter AND a gelee bronzer for the EL Bronze Goddess collection!! No pics but the full colour stories are at these two links!  http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/este...utm_campaign=Feed:+ChicProfile+(Chic+Profile) http://dustinhunter.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection-2015/ ompom:   Edited to add a pic I found!!
> 
> Pic from: http://www.frontiermagazine.co.uk/a...er-introduces-new-bronze-goddess-collections/


    thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> OMGGGG So excited!! are those liquid highlights like the touche e clat thing from YSL? xD I want them all please


  No, they're lip products:

*Pure Color Gloss Pen*
_Lips get a wash of glossy color in a fresh and flattering pink-tinged nude shade. The flow through brush makes application easier (and more mess proof) than ever. The sleek golden pen slips easily into a clutch or a beach bag._


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Shars---I thought it looked nice enough for my needs w/o looking juvenile.
> *Which palette are you wearing first.*  I like this challenge because we're not restricted to a specific color
> 
> Thanks Jenise!
> ...


  I'm thinking Urban Decay's electric palette or my Fash 180 color palette. Sunday is usually my "Wear All The Colours" Day so it'll be bright bright colours for me lol.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)

The designer behind #thedress is super famous now. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm thinking Urban Decay's electric palette or my Fash 180 color palette. Sunday is usually my "Wear All The Colours" Day so it'll be bright bright colours for me lol.


    I like that you have a theme day Shars.  I'd love to do brights too.  It snowed today but the sun was so bright that it put me in a summer-kinda-happy mood....until I 
   stepped outside to a 27 degree temp.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guiseeeee!! There's going to be both a new powder gelee highlighter AND a gelee bronzer for the EL Bronze Goddess collection!! No pics but the full colour stories are at these two links!  http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/este...utm_campaign=Feed:+ChicProfile+(Chic+Profile) http://dustinhunter.com/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection-2015/ ompom:   Edited to add a pic I found!!
> 
> Pic from: http://www.frontiermagazine.co.uk/a...er-introduces-new-bronze-goddess-collections/


 :thud: :yaay:


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>





charismafulltv said:


>


 :lmao: pretty much!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like that you have a theme day Shars.  I'd love to do brights too.  It snowed today but the sun was so bright that it put me in a summer-kinda-happy mood....until I
> stepped outside to a 27 degree temp.


  Aww no! I hate when the sun is playing those tricks lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah. I think those who saw black and blue are on acid or something





Dolly Snow said:


> Lol it was all over the news too





mel33t said:


> Lol I know, I've stayed off most social media today because of that dumb dress.


 I know!!!cnn news apparently hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww no! I hate when the sun is playing those tricks lol.


 I love that it's now still light out at 5:30 PM


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 27, 2015)

Have an awesome weekend everyone


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Have an awesome weekend everyone


  You too, Dolly.


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that it's now still light out at 5:30 PM


  Ahh, that's what I miss about living in England. Long summer days. Here, in summer, the longest it'll stay light 'til is about 6:30 and then the sun will be fully down by 7 or just after.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I went into Sephora and bought #allthethings :sigh: ... ran out of a serum, my mask, BB cream, mascara...always at the same time!  Bliss Multi Faceted All in One Anti Aging Mask  Boscia Exfoliating Peel Gel Fresh Sugar Face Polish (repurchase) Caudalie Vinosource SOS thirst quenching serum Too Face Sex mascara (repurchase) Dior Skin Nude BB Cream (repurchase) Buxom lip cream in Rose Julep Buxom lip cream in Dolly  Sephora Synthetic powder brush #43    At least I didn't buy any blushes    :haha:


Nice haul Mel!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I don't know what hoodie boobs are[/COLOR]:dunno: [COLOR=0000FF]Might I be able to find some online?[/COLOR]:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My big fat Friday haul:  Dolce & Gabbana.  I actually got the blush & lip gloss yesterday and the rest arrived today.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This photo, taken in natural sunlight captures the blush exactly as it is IRL.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]1     Lip gloss[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]2     Lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]3     Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]4     Black e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]5     Cream/Bisque e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]6     Yellow e/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]7     Pinked Red e/s[/COLOR]


:eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You too, Dolly.


:hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 28, 2015)

Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


  You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you. :lol:


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


  Is Pretty, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  im the only person in this world who never would buy a handbag or tennis shoes for more than $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can use the same bag for one year and no problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL  


  my mother says i look picture frame


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






You still haven't told me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.






Too late!!!  I love, love , love the color!!!!  Great deal!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Is Pretty,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jajaja!  I tried that route once and the shoes fell apart as I was going to a law class.  Hubs gave me his tennis shoes and drove home barefooted.  We laughed so hard in class---I nearly wet my pants every time I looked at my feet.  I never did that again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you.


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 28, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you. :lol:


 So true! But that's also why I love you all. You get me! :hug:  





Mayanas said:


> Is Pretty, eace:    hboy:   im the only person in this world who never would buy a handbag or tennis shoes for more than $50   I can use the same bag for one year and no problem    LOL     my mother says i look picture frame :lol:


 I used to not spend more than that on bags, but then I was gifted a nice Kate Spade and the madness began! :sigh:  





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Too late!!!  I love, love , love the color!!!!  Great deal!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks! I love bright colors for Spring and Summer. Come on warm weather! ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


  It's beautiful!  And what a great price!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you. :lol:


  LOL!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 1, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 
  I hope everyone is having a great weekend  
  I'm going crazy with homework, as usual :/ 

  Can someone do me a favor? I was on the Bobbi brown website and no matter where I click it takes me to a blank page that says "array"... does this happen to anyone else? 




shontay07108 said:


> You know damn well no one _here_ is gonna stop you.








... it is the teambuyitall thread anyway hahaha....
  we are all just an organized group of enablers


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


  Look at the good news. You saved $100 off the orig price. I still haven't bought the LV bag I had been eyeing. I am going to visit the LV store in the next few weeks and see if there is another bag in the store that I prefer.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Look at the good news. You saved $100 off the orig price.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope everyone is having a great weekend   I'm going crazy with homework, as usual :/   Can someone do me a favor? I was on the Bobbi brown website and no matter where I click it takes me to a blank page that says "array"... does this happen to anyone else?    nice! haaha... I still need to get one bag... haven't decided which one :/   :agree: ... it is the teambuyitall thread anyway hahaha.... we are all just an organized group of enablers   :cheer:


  Hi VK -- I just went on the BB site.  It did the same for me---array


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi VK -- I just went on the BB site. It did the same for me---array


  Okay.. weird... I thought my laptop was freaking out lol.
  It works from my phone.. weird :/

  I finally got approved for BB pro discount, so I wanna use it xD get it together BB!

  Thanks for checking for me!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Okay.. weird... I thought my laptop was freaking out lol. It works from my phone.. weird :/  I finally got approved for BB pro discount, so I wanna use it xD get it together BB!  Thanks for checking for me!  :flower:


  What are you going to get?  I got the calypso blush palette Friday.  Haven't tried it yet.  Too many new things.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> What are you going to get? I got the calypso blush palette Friday. Haven't tried it yet. Too many new things.


  Not sure yet lol I can't browse


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> What are you going to get? I got the calypso blush palette Friday. Haven't tried it yet. *Too many new things.*


    That's a pretty palette WD.  I know what you mean about product overload.....so many products, so little time & only one little face!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's a pretty palette WD.  I know what you mean about product overload.....so many products, so little time & only one little face!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Heehee!  Can't stop!  Soo many pretty things!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Heehee! Can't stop! Soo many pretty things!!


   I know WD---it just never ends.  I love it!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know WD---it just never ends.  I love it!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  This weather is not helping Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> This weather is not helping Meddy!


    The weather is so, so lousy and all I want to do is shop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is NOT a good thing.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The weather is so, so lousy and all I want to do is shop:shock: That is NOT a good thing.[/COLOR]:haha:


  Me too! :haha:  I tried to order a few things with the MAC launches that went up today but it was too hard to deal with. So I gave up. I like easy checkouts


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Me too! :haha:  I tried to order a few things with the MAC launches that went up today but it was too hard to deal with. So I gave up. I like easy checkouts


  Yeah me too!  I just wanted summer opal... Mac launches are too stressful....  I thing I'm just going to get film star bronze and glow.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yeah me too!  I just wanted summer opal... Mac launches are too stressful....  I thing I'm just going to get film star bronze and glow.


  You're going to love that WD! I can't put mine down.  I'm so impressed with her products. I'd love to try her skincare but I can't justify spending $100 on a moisturizer hboy:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You're going to love that WD! I can't put mine down.  I'm so impressed with her products. I'd love to try her skincare but I can't justify spending $100 on a moisturizer hboy:


  Oh yay!! I'm excited now!  Thanks Mel! You made me feel better not getting  summer opal


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh yay!! I'm excited now!  Thanks Mel! You made me feel better not getting  summer opal


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm hoping I can get one in store or on tomorrow's launch! But sleep is a priority right now lol.


  Haahaa!  I hope you get it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Haahaa!  I hope you get it!!


  Mel it's up on MAC


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Mel it's up on MAC


  I got it!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I got it!!!


  Yay!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I got it!!!


  Yes!!!!  I got an extra one just in case you didn't get it!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yay!





walkingdead said:


> Yes!!!!  I got an extra one just in case you didn't get it!!


  WD you're my hero! Would've totally missed it lol. Can't wait till that baby comes


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> WD you're my hero! Would've totally missed it lol. Can't wait till that baby comes


 It was crazy!!! I wasn't sure if you got my message!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I got it!!!


  That was insane! I checked randomly and it was up!
Got everything I wanted, so glad!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

Me too! + an item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Forbidden Sunrise
  Summer Opal

  ....Burmese Kiss just jumped in.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Me too! + an item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol! I got Lavender Jade, Summer Opal and Forbidden Sunrise. 
  I was thinking about Burmese Kiss but meh... didn't end up getting it lol.

  And of course I forgot I need a new Fix + because I'm about to run out.. ughh... 

  Glad u got what u wanted! I was so worried I wasn't gonna be able to get my stuffs D:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm glad you guys got what you wanted too! V too!    My hands were shaking as I was placing my order!  It was madness!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 2, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> My hands were shaking as I was placing my order! It was madness!


  LOL it was crazy!!!! So glad everyone picked up what was on their list!! I am yawning constantly lmao! Need Another coffee!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have stalked Nordies before but never like this!! I literally got like a 2 hour shut eye yest (and thats the 2 hours within which everything launched and sold off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL it was crazy!!!! So glad everyone picked up what was on their list!! I am yawning constantly lmao! Need Another coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was gonna stalk Nordies, what happened there? I just see a bunch of people are mad, but not sure what happened :/


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I was freaking out, I checked at like.. 9.14 *was late to work due to the snow and stuff*, I'm usually in at 9, and browsed because my boss wasn't here yet!
> 
> ":/ I can't wait to put Summer Opal all over my face lol!
> 
> ...


  Live Chat started taking orders before it launched. Also ios app users were able to search using item # and then add to wishlist and from there to cart to check out! For all the above you needed the item code for the product ! LIve chat had like a 50 min queue soon and by the time it actually launched, LJ and Summer Opal was sold out!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

Decided to skip work today I'm so exhausted from stalking last night!! Oh well lol I hope you all got what you wanted


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Live Chat started taking orders before it launched. Also ios app users were able to search using item # and then add to wishlist and from there to cart to check out! For all the above you needed the item code for the product ! LIve chat had like a 50 min queue soon and by the time it actually launched, LJ and Summer Opal was sold out!!


  oh that's messed up!!
  I saw a post this morning when I woke up with the codes for nordstrom,... Yikes that's terrible. I feel bad for everyone who waited to buy it...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Decided to skip work today I'm so exhausted from stalking last night!! Oh well lol I hope you all got what you wanted


  I wish I could have stayed home today, coming into work with this snow is just annoying. I can't wait for it to stop snowing, weather forecast says it's gonna snow again tomorrow and Thursday... SOS  !!!

  Did u get everything u wanted?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Decided to skip work today I'm so exhausted from stalking last night!! Oh well lol I hope you all got what you wanted


  I should have done that! I dont in what world i thought I could do this!!!I NEEEEEED my sleep!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wish I could have stayed home today, coming into work with this snow is just annoying. I can't wait for it to stop snowing, weather forecast says it's gonna snow again tomorrow and Thursday... SOS  !!!  Did u get everything u wanted?


 Yeah I already had a delay so I was like whatever might as well stay home haha. Thank the lord I don't have any classes on Mondays. And yeah I know !!! This snow is getting out of hand. Hopefully it gets me out of my microbiology lab tomorrow tho :lmao:  And yess - lavender jade & Summer Opal from nordies


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> And yess - lavender jade & Summer Opal from nordies


  Glad u got what u wanted! 
  I was really anxious about Summer Opal, I wanted it so bad lol!
  I didn't have a delay but everyone was late lol.. I work with my family so whatevaaa

  Thankfully I don't work tomorrow so yay!


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Glad u got what u wanted!  I was really anxious about Summer Opal, I wanted it so bad lol! I didn't have a delay but everyone was late lol.. I work with my family so whatevaaa  Thankfully I don't work tomorrow so yay!


 Lucky you! And yeah can't wait to not have a smashed up Summer opal!! Lmao. It sucked I had to order it again since I got w the mystery launch but hey at least it's In pretty packaging


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Lucky you! And yeah can't wait to not have a smashed up Summer opal!! Lmao. It sucked I had to order it again since I got w the mystery launch but hey at least it's In pretty packaging


  The packaging for this collection imo is beautiful, I can't wait to see it in person.
  What do u mean the mystery launch? I saw u posted swatches and I wasn't sure how u had gotten it haha..


----------



## Howards End (Mar 2, 2015)

This is the first I've heard of this Live Chat taking orders thing.  Makes me amazed I was able to order Oxblood from Toledo with no "Nordstrom VIP" status or whatever lol


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> The packaging for this collection imo is beautiful, I can't wait to see it in person. What do u mean the mystery launch? I saw u posted swatches and I wasn't sure how u had gotten it haha..


 This collection randomly released already in August! Just in regular packaging. No one knew anything about it but I was able to get three lipsticks (besides LJ) and Summer opal  the next day the links weren't working or anything ! So that's why it's called the mystery launch haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> This collection randomly released already in August! Just in regular packaging. No one knew anything about it but I was able to get three lipsticks (besides LJ) and Summer opal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  well that's weird and ridiculous.. wth... 
  lmao... Glad u had it for the swatches, I loved your pics. I cannot wait to get mine. 
  @[email protected]


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> well that's weird and ridiculous.. wth...  lmao... Glad u had it for the swatches, I loved your pics. I cannot wait to get mine.  @[email protected]


 I'm so excited to! And thank you!  This is how mine came from Mac: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And It being a mystery launch and all they couldn't do any thing for me so they refunded me. My forbidden sunrise also came smashed! It was so bizarre bc the same thing happened to my roommates package too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> And It being a mystery launch and all they couldn't do any thing for me so they refunded me. My forbidden sunrise also came smashed! It was so bizarre bc the same thing happened to my roommates package too.


  oh man :/ that's really weird. Even the shape of the packaging is different. I wonder who the links were for... makes you wonder all the collections that are up with mystery links haha..


----------



## Howards End (Mar 2, 2015)

...But then again maybe that's why quite a few Specktrettes got a cancellation email on their Oxblood orders.  Hope this doesn't happen today with LJ orders off Nordstrom.  If Nordstrom had already sold off some of their limited LJ stock on Live Chat by the time people "successfully" placed orders for it on the site..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Howards End said:


> ...But then again maybe that's why quite a few Specktrettes got a cancellation email on their Oxblood orders. Hope this doesn't happen today with LJ orders off Nordstrom. If Nordstrom had already sold off some of their limited LJ stock on Live Chat by the time people "successfully" placed orders for it on the site..


  Yikes.. I hope everyone gets what they ordered. I'm terrified they will cancel my order lol..
  It wasn't letting me pay with paypal, thank goodness I had a credit card on me D:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 2, 2015)

Howards End said:


> ...But then again maybe that's why quite a few Specktrettes got a cancellation email on their Oxblood orders. Hope this doesn't happen today with LJ orders off Nordstrom. If Nordstrom had already sold off some of their limited LJ stock on Live Chat by the time *people "successfully" placed orders for it on the site*..


  LJ and Summer Opal never made it to the site launch! Between Live Chat and Nordstrom App, it was sold out well before the actual launch!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LJ and Summer Opal never made it to the site launch! Between Live Chat and Nordstrom App, it was sold out well before the actual launch!!


 yea


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> lol! I got Lavender Jade, Summer Opal and Forbidden Sunrise.
> I was thinking about Burmese Kiss but meh... didn't end up getting it lol.
> 
> And of course I forgot I need a new* Fix +* because I'm about to run out.. ughh...
> ...


  I want a new Fix+ but I'm trying to use up my Mineralize Charged Water first, since they're kind of similar.  I mainly just use it to take the powdery look away from my makeup.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> yea


  What Craziness lol! I am kind of glad MAc launched today (partly bec I caught it) but I cannot stand another day of stalking!!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

What a crazy morning! I hope everyone was able to pick up what they wanted


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What Craziness lol! I am kind of glad MAc launched today (partly bec I caught it) but I cannot stand another day of stalking!!!


Mac is always full of surprises lol   





mel33t said:


> What a crazy morning! I hope everyone was able to pick up what they wanted


eventfull morning lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> What Craziness lol! I am kind of glad MAc launched today (partly bec I caught it) but I cannot stand another day of stalking!!!
> 
> Definitely, I am glad I got what I wanted and I'm done.
> No more stress for now lol
> ...


  Definitely.. keeping us addicts on the edge lmao


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

My Cinderella stuff is coming today.


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> My Cinderella stuff is coming today. ompom:


 Mine too!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mine too!


  What did you get?


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What did you get?


 Just the palette!! Hbu?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea that's what I use it for, or to foil shadows sometimes. I've had mine for like a year tho, it lasts a long time.  I definitely need a new one, although I've been wondering if that new Smashbox spray is similar or if it would work better.    Definitely, I am glad I got what I wanted and I'm done.  No more stress for now lol    Same!     Definitely.. keeping us addicts on the edge lmao


lol completely on edge


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Just the palette!! Hbu?


  Royal Ball lipstick and Coupe D'Chic powder! I hope I like them.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mine too!





Anaphora said:


> My Cinderella stuff is coming today. ompom:


   Swatches please.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Swatches please.


  I'll do some when I get home! I can't promise good lighting though.  It's gloomy out today.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a favorite affordable palette with super bright colors?  I won't use it often, but saw a tutorial of a smokey eye with a neon pink on top and it was so pretty!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have a favorite affordable palette with super bright colors?  I won't use it often, but saw a tutorial of a smokey eye with a neon pink on top and it was so pretty!


  Maybe try Makeup Geek? Or the Maybelline shadows are pretty good too!


----------



## jenise (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have a favorite affordable palette with super bright colors?  I won't use it often, but saw a tutorial of a smokey eye with a neon pink on top and it was so pretty!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey guys, you can go on Estee lauder and pre order the Courreges face powder, if anyone missed it! Use Welcome0315 for 10% off!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have a favorite affordable palette with super bright colors?  I won't use it often, but saw a tutorial of a smokey eye with a neon pink on top and it was so pretty!


  I have two from the UK brand Sleek. I have the one called Acid and the Ultra Mattes version 1. Only thing is I find I need a white base but they are definitely super bright. I know some people also like the Morphe palettes. I don't own one personally but I've heard they're good and have nice pigment.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What a crazy morning! I hope everyone was able to pick up what they wanted


  I wouldn't have if you hadn't PMed me, thank you! I missed LJ but got BK and the green and blue polish. In starting to have skippers remorse over FS but I really didn't need it. With this collection and my new vape setup I have spent almost the entirety of last weeks paycheck. Oi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Shontay!!! You make me laugh, but it's true. We only come here for affirmation on our spending habits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Once upon a time.  I'm now a happy homemaker




   That's one brand I'd like to explore.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Shontay!!! You make me laugh, but it's true. We only come here for affirmation on our spending habits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I swear I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach..sure enough lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Once upon a time.  I'm now a happy homemaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I practice law too... for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I like Sleek. Their eyeshadows are nice and so are the lip products but my favourite thing from the brand are their blushes and other powder products like highlighters and contour powders. They often do great sales (20-30% off and free shipping to the US) and that's a good time to try them out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I practice law too... for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome!!!
   Do they have random sales or  are they season specific?


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome!!!
> Do they have random sales or  are they season specific?


  They're random but I'd say at least 5 times a year. Once you subscribe to their email newsletter, they keep you up to date on what sales are on. When next I know of a sale, I'll definitely post the info here.


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to butt in but Sleek's matte liquid lipsticks are amazing!! And they're only like $7ish.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 3, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Sorry to butt in but Sleek's matte liquid lipsticks are amazing!! And they're only like $7ish.


I must try them


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I must try them


  Yes you must! I have them all lol


----------



## mel33t (Mar 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I wouldn't have if you hadn't PMed me, thank you! I missed LJ but got BK and the green and blue polish. In starting to have skippers remorse over FS but I really didn't need it. With this collection and my new vape setup I have spent almost the entirety of last weeks paycheck. Oi.


  Saw your post in another thread that you wanted some goodies and didn't want you to miss out dude. Hopefully it brightens your week a bit :hug:


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Sorry to butt in but Sleek's matte liquid lipsticks are amazing!! And they're only like $7ish.


  Yes!! I keep forgetting to pick them up. When I was in the UK last year the stores didn't have the colours I wanted. I NEED Fandango Purple!!


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes!! I keep forgetting to pick them up. When I was in the UK last year the stores didn't have the colours I wanted. I NEED Fandango Purple!!


  That colour is amazing! I especially love Birthday Suit and Petal.


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> That colour is amazing! I especially love Birthday Suit and Petal.


  Yes! I need Birthday Suit too. And maybe Party Pink.


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes! I need Birthday Suit too. And maybe Party Pink.


  :nods:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is everyone today?
  What's everyone eyeing? enable me  
  I feel stressed, like I need retail therapy


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone :flower:   How is everyone today? What's everyone eyeing? enable me   I feel stressed, like I need retail therapy


  Good morning  I'm waiting for the new MAC palette to launch at Nordies.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm waiting for the new MAC palette to launch at Nordies.


  New palette?  I'm in the dark, obviously.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good morning!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Good morning  I'm waiting for the new MAC palette to launch at Nordies.


 Me too!! :happydance:


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey chica. I'm trying to be productive at work but have been so distracted lately. I think I need a vacation!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> New palette?  I'm in the dark, obviously.


  Its a x15 Neutral palette. I'm excited ompom:


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Its a x15 Neutral palette. I'm excited


  Oh! I saw that one up just now and wondered if that's what you were talking about.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey chica. I'm trying to be productive at work but have been so distracted lately. I think I need a vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ohhhh! 
  I had not even looked at this @[email protected] oh no .. .
  I want every palette :/ yesterday I went through my palette drawer to see what I could sell and I took out 1.. out of like 20 .. there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Oh! I saw that one up just now and wondered if that's what you were talking about.


  No! Those 2 are the ones MAC have had in the perm line for sometime. It Just launched it on nordies & Macys now! Supposedly there is another one; a nordies exclusive!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm in the dark too haha, which one?
> 
> 
> morning!!
> ...


  One day is never enough lol. Sometimes you need a week - 2 weeks to recharge.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone :flower:   How is everyone today? What's everyone eyeing? enable me   I feel stressed, like I need retail therapy


Good Morning


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning


  morning D!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning guys! Looks like March is a very expensive month for makeup


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Good morning guys! Looks like March is a very expensive month for makeup


 Isn't that the case with us every month!! :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Isn't that the case with us every month!! :lol:


 Are u getting Bambi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Isn't that the case with us every month!!


  V you are so right lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are u getting Bambi


 No C!! It's going to look really bright on me i think!! Are you ???


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No C!! It's going to look really bright on me i think!! Are you ???


 Yeah but it's not online yet. Pure Hollywood is back in stock.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No C!! It's going to look really bright on me i think!! Are you ???[/quote I gave  up. I still need to work tonight. Now going back to sleep. Lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> One day is never enough lol. Sometimes you need a week - 2 weeks to recharge.
> true :/
> Soon.. soon.. I just gotta keep thinking it will come xD
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> true :/ Soon.. soon.. I just gotta keep thinking it will come xD  morning!! Hope u are doing well     Yea :/ seriously... I can't keep up with all the launches   :sigh:


I'm doing ok..well sorta lol How are you?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?


  Same.. sorta okay.. 





 I just wanna go home, I have a test tonight and I'm just tired :/
  We might have a snow day tomorrow so I'm excited about that lol!


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Same.. sorta okay..    I just wanna go home, I have a test tonight and I'm just tired :/ We might have a snow day tomorrow so I'm excited about that lol!


 Me too!  I have a microbiology test tomorrow morning and I'm really hoping for a snow day!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too! I have a microbiology test tomorrow morning and I'm really hoping for a snow day!


  That would be awesome, I could finally catch up with school work lol! 
  And I wanna stay cozy in bed lol!

  Microbiology sounds awful.. Mine is Cognitive Psych. I'm scared but not really. Since it's online and open book


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Same.. sorta okay..    I just wanna go home, I have a test tonight and I'm just tired :/ We might have a snow day tomorrow so I'm excited about that lol!


Yay for snow days. I slept a good amount but I'm still so tired. Seriously could sleep for days! I hope you can go home soon, and get some rest you deserve a good nap


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That would be awesome, I could finally catch up with school work lol!  And I wanna stay cozy in bed lol!    Microbiology sounds awful.. Mine is Cognitive Psych. I'm scared but not really. Since it's online and open book


 Me too! I'm still exhausted from the bao bao launch :lol: it is awful!! I hate it lol. I'm taking developmental psych this semester! I love psych classes haha I wish my tests were open book!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you can go home soon, and get some rest you deserve a good nap


  I can sleep for days too lol.. on my days off I like to stay home like.. not even go outside.
  My boyfriend is always so surprised .. haha. 



  Unrelated to anything on this thread, does anyone know if a puppy can eat a whole teething ring? I stopped watching Bijou for like 10 minutes and she ate HALF of one .. I took it away.. lol.. Idk if I can just give it back xD


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too! I'm still exhausted from the bao bao launch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I took developmental a few years back, it was alright but not my favorite. That one wasn't open book and I think I got a B.. so not too bad but not great. 

  Online classes are weird, it's definitely more work than if u went to physical class, but I think it's easier when u take a test. Especially if u have an ebook, u can just F search ur answers xD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I can sleep for days too lol.. on my days off I like to stay home like.. not even go outside.
> My boyfriend is always so surprised .. haha.
> 
> 
> ...


  I hate going outside lol

  Puppies can eat just about anything, do not give it back


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I took developmental a few years back, it was alright but not my favorite. That one wasn't open book and I think I got a B.. so not too bad but not great.   Online classes are weird, it's definitely more work than if u went to physical class, but I think it's easier when u take a test. Especially if u have an ebook, u can just F search ur answers xD


 I like online classes lol I took my math class online last Summer it was so much easier since you can use the internet for everything haha. It is a lot of work though. My favorite so far is psychopathology!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *jenise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I tried to take Stats online but I couldn't haha :/ I am taking it in person now and I feel much better xD

  I haven't taken that one yet! I am excited about it tho, my fav is abnormal so far


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Going outside is not fun for me, especially in the winter... who wants to go play in the cold with slush everywhere??  not me!  and you are right, I don't think they know when to stop eating :/     I tried to take Stats online but I couldn't haha :/ I am taking it in person now and I feel much better xD  I haven't taken that one yet! I am excited about it tho, my fav is abnormal so far


 I hate stats!!! And paychopathology is abnormal, they just changed the name due to the negative connotation


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I tried to take Stats online but I couldn't haha :/ I am taking it in person now and I feel much better xD
> 
> I haven't taken that one yet! I am excited about it tho, my fav is abnormal so far


  They don't, they can keep eating and eating.
  I kinda like playing in the snow and cold...summer is the worse for me lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They don't, they can keep eating and eating.
> I kinda like playing in the snow and cold...summer is the worse for me lol


  I like going outside in the Spring or Fall, the other extreme weather conditions I HATE D:


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh I think my school used to offer abnormal for undergrad and psychopathology for grad? or psychopathology something else...  That's funny, I don't see anything wrong with calling it that but whatevs xD    I like going outside in the Spring or Fall, the other extreme weather conditions I HATE D:


 Yeah they didn't want people that have certain disorders to be seen as "abnormal" so they changed it !! Some schools still use it though


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm dying over here...pics of the new KVD shade and light eye palette have surfaced..I'm in love! All matte neutral eye palette come to me now :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]This is for whomever started that whole handbag uprising[/COLOR] :lecture: [COLOR=0000FF]Was that Naomi??  I'm pretty sure it was and then more of you jumped in and had me thinking about handbags that I don't need!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I thought, I'm not letting these [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]enablers[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] fashionistas talk me into a new bag.  I kept thinking about it though, and decided to approach it logically and based on my needs.  I started looking at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]back packs.  I have 3 LV backpacks (1 red, & 2 typical brown LV logo) but two are smaller than what I need, especially traveling with Abby.  I have one large coach backpack in British tan, which is much larger than what I need, and none of these backpacks are black---so that narrowed down the color.  I need a black backpack that doesn't cost a fortune, so I settled on a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack.  I came very close to getting it in white but that was too risky and the one with fringe is so not me..... [/COLOR] Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack! [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


:lol:    I love that backpack, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Ladies, stop me! I bought another handbag. I got it for $167. Here it is.


Love it! Nice price also, I love getting stuff for almost half off!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You still haven't told me.[/COLOR]


Hoodie boobs = boobs small enough to go bra-less if you're wearing a hoodie. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Does anyone have a favorite affordable palette with super bright colors?  I won't use it often, but saw a tutorial of a smokey eye with a neon pink on top and it was so pretty!


My favorite bright pink is Sugarpill's Dollipop.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone :flower:   How is everyone today? What's everyone eyeing? enable me   I feel stressed, like I need retail therapy


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 Hiya Buddy!!  !!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!  !!


Howdy Buddy! How ya doing?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kiss:


:hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy! How ya doing?


  Busy the past few days? You totally missed the bao bao fiasco lmao!! RHPS didnt scar me tbh but this did buddy!! I am running on sleep deprivation this whole week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Naomi..I spent so much on Bao Bao Wan 
  Did you buy anything lately?


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm dying over here...pics of the new KVD shade and light eye palette have surfaced..I'm in love! All matte neutral eye palette come to me now :thud:


  I died.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I died.


  RIGHT! I need it! We all do..I was thinking of picking up the melt dark matter stack but for roughly the same price..I'd rather get the kvd palette


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey, bag talk again: I'm so excited b/c I finally bought the bag I've been looking at over & over for months. I really want to tote the baby around for Spring, but I jumped on it now. It's the Rebecca Minkoff Love crossbody bag. It's a less expensive alternative to Chanel's Boy bag. Listen, I have no use for Chanel outside of the makeup & perfume. I'm not throwing thousands at them for a bag. Bloomingdales should get it to me no later than Monday, but I'm hoping for Friday. :happydance:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> RIGHT! I need it! We all do..I was thinking of picking up the melt dark matter stack but for roughly the same price..I'd rather get the kvd palette


  But, but..Dark Matter is _everything_. I seriously reach for it all the time. It has the most incredible black shadow. It's so incredible that I use it for my liner and don't even need a gel.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, bag talk again: I'm so excited b/c I finally bought the bag I've been looking at over & over for months. I really want to tote the baby around for Spring, but I jumped on it now. It's the Rebecca Minkoff Love crossbody bag. It's a less expensive alternative to Chanel's Boy bag. Listen, I have no use for Chanel outside of the makeup & perfume. I'm not throwing thousands at them for a bag. Bloomingdales should get it to me no later than Monday, but I'm hoping for Friday.


  Woohoo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> But, but..Dark Matter is _everything_. I seriously reach for it all the time. It has the most incredible black shadow. It's so incredible that I use it for my liner and don't even need a gel.








 I won't lie..probably will end up with it as well


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I won't lie..probably will end up with it as well


  Where did you see pics Dolly? You had me at matte palette! Her ladybird palette has my go to transition and smoky shades.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> RIGHT! I need it! We all do..I was thinking of picking up the melt dark matter stack but for roughly the same price..I'd rather get the kvd palette


  Me too! When will this palette release. I've thought about getting her contour kit. But I have the Anastasia one and I'm not a fan of it, I feel like I don't need it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Where did you see pics Dolly? You had me at matte palette! Her ladybird palette has my go to transition and smoky shades.


 


  Credit to Sandral22


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Me too! When will this palette release. I've thought about getting her contour kit. But I have the Anastasia one and I'm not a fan of it, I feel like I don't need it...


  I heard summer, so very soon.


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Credit to Sandral22


  Thank you!! Oooooh... this one looks like a game changer. Loving the marsala colour as well. Is the other one (on the right) a too faced palette? I quite like the looks of that one too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!! Oooooh... this one looks like a game changer. Loving the marsala colour as well. Is the other one (on the right) a too faced palette? I quite like the looks of that one too.


  Yes that is the new too faced all matte palette lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes that is the new too faced all matte palette lol


  This year was supposed to be a year of fewer makeup purchases


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> This year was supposed to be a year of fewer makeup purchases


  I feel the same way but it's like... impossible lmao..

  Maybe we will feel better after IMATS  get our fix there haha


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have the Anastasia one too but I don't love it.
> I like the NYX one better than Anastasia. Anastasia is too dry for me.
> I like the KVD contour kit, but I rarely reach for it on a daily, idk why. The NYX one has gotten bad reviews out there but I really like it.
> 
> ...


  Or maybe we'll realise that we can't fight the crack lol. There's just too much pretty stuff coming out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> This year was supposed to be a year of fewer makeup purchases


  Tell me about it, I said the same and now look at me


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Or maybe we'll realise that we can't fight the crack lol. There's just too much pretty stuff coming out.


  I know I can't fight the crack :/
  I'm just trying to lie to myself until I believe that i can stop hahaha...
  #addictforlife
  #dontsavemeilikeit


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Busy the past few days? You totally missed the bao bao fiasco lmao!! RHPS didnt scar me tbh but this did buddy!! I am running on sleep deprivation this whole week.:loco:


I did. I was skipping the collection, so I unsubbed from the thread awhile back. I keep seeing mention of it in the other threads though.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi..I spent so much on Bao Bao Wan  Did you buy anything lately?


Nope! Nothing MAC is putting out lately is really interesting me besides maybe Linda blush and possibly Açai because we know how I love berry coloured lippies. If I miss out though, I won't cry about it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Nothing MAC is putting out lately is really interesting me besides maybe Linda blush and possibly Açai because we know how I love berry coloured lippies. If I miss out though, I won't cry about it.


  omg Acai is calling me... @[email protected]
  It looks like something but I can't put my finger on it. And I like it a lot


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, bag talk again: I'm so excited b/c I finally bought the bag I've been looking at over & over for months. I really want to tote the baby around for Spring, but I jumped on it now. It's the Rebecca Minkoff Love crossbody bag. It's a less expensive alternative to Chanel's Boy bag. Listen, I have no use for Chanel outside of the makeup & perfume. I'm not throwing thousands at them for a bag. Bloomingdales should get it to me no later than Monday, but I'm hoping for Friday. :happydance:


Yay for new handbags!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg Acai is calling me... @[email protected] It looks like something but I can't put my finger on it. And I like it a lot


It reminds me of Rebel and Fashion Revival lippies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nope! Nothing MAC is putting out lately is really interesting me besides maybe Linda blush and possibly Açai because we know how I love berry coloured lippies. If I miss out though, I won't cry about it.


  Linda is a satin blush, so you will like it. Acai will be perfect on you.


----------



## Shars (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I know I can't fight the crack :/
> I'm just trying to lie to myself until I believe that i can stop hahaha...
> #addictforlife
> *#dontsavemeilikeit*


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Speaking of new handbags,my Coach crossbody bag came in today from Belk! I like how I can remove the long strap and use it as a tote if I want to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  That's a beautiful bag


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Linda is a satin blush, so you will like it. Acai will be perfect on you.


Yeah, I might get it after seeing how it compares to Sea Me Hear Me, Seduces at Sea and Bad Girl Gone Good. But I might also end up doing what I've done the last few launches where I put things in my cart and just never check out. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's a beautiful bag


Thanks! Got it for almost half off too thanks to it being on sale and Belk's 20% off coupon!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks! Got it for almost half off too thanks to it being on sale and Belk's 20% off coupon!


  Beautiful bag and wonderful discount!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I hope it looks like nothing you have..so you have to buy it :haha:   Beautiful bag and wonderful discount!


I'm sure it'll look incredibly similar to them and I'll buy it anyway since that's the kind of blush shade I use most often. I wish they'd bring back Stylish Me,I adore that blush.  I was real excited to see it for $171 on their site marked down from $228 and then after the discount it was like 138 so after tax I ended up getting it for under $150. Win!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It reminds me of Rebel and Fashion Revival lippies.


  Yea that must be it. I luffff it


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea that must be it. I luffff it


It's really beautiful.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!  I have a microbiology test tomorrow morning and I'm really hoping for a snow day!


  Good luck on your test Jenise if you have it!  You'll naill it!


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Good luck on your test Jenise if you have it!  You'll naill it!


 Thank you so much! I needed this. I'm studying now just in case ! It's supposed to snow from 2AM until 6PM :O


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!  I have a microbiology test tomorrow morning and I'm really hoping for a snow day!


Good luck on your test, Jenise!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Thank you so much! I needed this. I'm studying now just in case ! It's supposed to snow from 2AM until 6PM :O


  Gov'nor Christie in NJ already declared a state of Emergency in NJ


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good luck on your test, Jenise!


  Thank you!! :heart2: 





walkingdead said:


> Gov'nor Christie in NJ already declared a state of Emergency in NJ


 I heard! We have a lot of commuters from there so maybe classes will be cancelled!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Gov'nor Christie in NJ already declared a state of Emergency in NJ


  :/
  Yikes!
  I'm so sick of this weather, this is crazy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Gov'nor Christie in NJ already declared a state of Emergency in NJ


  Would explain why my package from NJ is still there


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!  I have a microbiology test tomorrow morning and I'm really hoping for a snow day!


 I love microbiology!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> :/ Yikes! I'm so sick of this weather, this is crazy


  Me too!! So depressing and boring!  I've been shopping online like crazy!  Got new Frye boots and wedge sandals.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2015)

Haven't seen [@]Medgal07[/@] around.. Hope she's ok.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 4, 2015)

@jenise if u need help, u can always PM me. I'm working on my thesis this semester on whole genome sequencing of bacteria and should be done with my masters in micro and molecular biology this may


----------



## jenise (Mar 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I love microbiology!


 I wish I loved it haha I'm in nursing school right now!  





charismafulltv said:


> @jenise if u need help, u can always PM me. I'm working on my thesis this semester on whole genome sequencing of bacteria and should be done with my masters in micro and molecular biology this may


 Wow that's awesome!! Thank you I'll keep that in mind


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Gov'nor Christie in NJ already declared a state of Emergency in NJ


  Does this mean no driving??  This is why I think I should've been a teacher, snow days...


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Does this mean no driving??  This is why I think I should've been a teacher, snow days...


  Yes no one on the road except emergency vehicles,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Be safe everyone :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Saw your post in another thread that you wanted some goodies and didn't want you to miss out dude. Hopefully it brightens your week a bit :hug:


  It definitely did! I got all three packages today  my new vape hits like a train. And I like all my BBW items, though BK is damn near neon on me.   





v0ltagekid said:


> Morning everyone :flower:   How is everyone today? What's everyone eyeing? enable me   I feel stressed, like I need retail therapy


  I am super tired. They called me into work three hours early and I have to go in early again tomorrow.   





v0ltagekid said:


> I can sleep for days too lol.. on my days off I like to stay home like.. not even go outside. My boyfriend is always so surprised .. haha.     Unrelated to anything on this thread, does anyone know if a puppy can eat a whole teething ring? I stopped watching Bijou for like 10 minutes and she ate HALF of one .. I took it away.. lol.. Idk if I can just give it back xD





Dolly Snow said:


> I hate going outside lol  Puppies can eat just about anything, do not give it back


  My ladies! I am a hermit on the weekends.   





NaomiH said:


> Speaking of new handbags,my Coach crossbody bag came in today from Belk! I like how I can remove the long strap and use it as a tote if I want to.


  Pretty!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Haven't seen [@]Medgal07[/@] around.. Hope she's ok.


  Yes, Meddy we miss you   Stay safe WD :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, where is Meddy?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Hope all you Northies stay safe today if you venture out!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

There's actually supposed to be ice on the roads this morning, glad today is my day off. People in Austin can't drive for shit once any kind of actual weather besides sweltering heat comes along. hboy:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yes, Meddy we miss you   Stay safe WD :hug:


  Thank you Mel.  I my office didn't close but I asked if I could from home so I don't have to deal with the weather driving home.  People are mad because they're picking and choosing who can work from home.  It's not fair we all have laptops - everyone should be able to choose if they want to come in or not.  Mel and everyone commuting today -- stay safe and warm!️


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Mel.  I my office didn't close but I asked if I could from home so I don't have to deal with the weather driving home.  People are mad because they're picking and choosing who can work from home.  It's not fair we all have laptops - everyone should be able to choose if they want to come in or not.  Mel and everyone commuting today -- stay safe and warm!️


  I'm working, I think by the time I get out tonight it'll be fine though. But its aggravating when almost half your appointments cancel hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm working, I think by the time I get out tonight it'll be fine though. But its aggravating when almost half your appointments cancel


  Sorry u have to work today :/ yea most people won't make it anywhere today, but that's for their taxes right? I would wanna get that done asap xD


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry you have to be at work early :/ that sucks.  Snow is hitting us hard this morning, thankfully my aunt called a snow day, so no work today. I feel kinda anxious about work being closed, but at the same time I am hella thankful because I have a lot of school work to do.    yikes really? texas?? D:     that's not cool! yikes :/ well at least u get to stay home right?  how do they pick who stays? do u all do the same thing?   Sorry u have to work today :/ yea most people won't make it anywhere today, but that's for their taxes right? I would wanna get that done asap xD


  Its okay, I'd be way too behind if I didn't come in. Don't be anxious, watch some TV and relax  and then schoolwork lol.   I have ColorPop blushes and MAC BP coming to me today. I hope they make it!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There's actually supposed to be ice on the roads this morning, glad today is my day off. People in Austin can't drive for shit once any kind of actual weather besides sweltering heat comes along. hboy:


  Whoa?! That's crazy in Texas. Must be a big cold front coming in.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Whoa?! That's crazy in Texas. Must be a big cold front coming in.


Got down to the 20s over night and it's been wet the last few days so places have late starts and schools are closed. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry you have to be at work early :/ that sucks.  Snow is hitting us hard this morning, thankfully my aunt called a snow day, so no work today. I feel kinda anxious about work being closed, but at the same time I am hella thankful because I have a lot of school work to do.    yikes really? texas?? D:     that's not cool! yikes :/ well at least u get to stay home right?  how do they pick who stays? do u all do the same thing?   Sorry u have to work today :/ yea most people won't make it anywhere today, but that's for their taxes right? I would wanna get that done asap xD


I know! It's crazy talk!


----------



## jenise (Mar 5, 2015)

Wah my Mac and sephora  packages are gonna be delayed BC of the snow!!! At least all my classes were cancelled


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry you have to be at work early :/ that sucks.  Snow is hitting us hard this morning, thankfully my aunt called a snow day, so no work today. I feel kinda anxious about work being closed, but at the same time I am hella thankful because I have a lot of school work to do.    yikes really? texas?? D:     that's not cool! yikes :/ well at least u get to stay home right?  how do they pick who stays? do u all do the same thing?   Sorry u have to work today :/ yea most people won't make it anywhere today, but that's for their taxes right? I would wanna get that done asap xD


   Hey VK!  Good for you.. No work! At my job we all do the same thing!  Upper management did not think this whole working from home because of weather thoroughly. We just all got laptops this past fall.    BTW -  how's your mom?  Had she gotten pd yet?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> BTW - how's your mom? Had she gotten pd yet?


 
  My mom is alright, she went to a medical appointment today actually. :/ 
  She hasn't gotten any money yet, there's a hearing scheduled for next week I think so the judge will appoint an amount.
  I am overly pissed that it's taken this long, but it should get resolved soon I hope. Her lawyer is nice.

  My mom is partially at fault, she liked the people at her job and didn't think it was necessary to get an attorney. I insisted and insisted for months, and finally she came to her senses, but it's really sad the people at her job were taking advantage of her :/. but no more girl.. 

  Thanks for asking


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> U are right  I'll relax haha.. what TV show should I watch next? ;p  Yay I hope ur packages make it! Nothing is moving here in LI, I don't think I'm getting mail today lol.   Yikes that's hella cold for Texas :/ wow that's crazy I've been a tad worried, my family in Guatemala has been getting really bad cold weather. I feel bad for them, since there's no heat in the house. Since they haven't needed it in ... ever... since it's always Spring there. I am actually figuring out how to send or bring them heaters soon :/    Sorry ur packages are delayed, I have one coming in tomorrow, I think it may get delayed but I hope not :/  Glad ur classes are cancelled!!      My mom is alright, she went to a medical appointment today actually. :/  She hasn't gotten any money yet, there's a hearing scheduled for next week I think so the judge will appoint an amount. I am overly pissed that it's taken this long, but it should get resolved soon I hope. Her lawyer is nice.  My mom is partially at fault, she liked the people at her job and didn't think it was necessary to get an attorney. I insisted and insisted for months, and finally she came to her senses, but it's really sad the people at her job were taking advantage of her :/. but no more girl..   Thanks for asking


  House of cards


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My mom is alright, she went to a medical appointment today actually. :/  She hasn't gotten any money yet, there's a hearing scheduled for next week I think so the judge will appoint an amount. I am overly pissed that it's taken this long, but it should get resolved soon I hope. Her lawyer is nice.  My mom is partially at fault, she liked the people at her job and didn't think it was necessary to get an attorney. I insisted and insisted for months, and finally she came to her senses, but it's really sad the people at her job were taking advantage of her :/. but no more girl..   Thanks for asking


  Awwww... Sometimes when you're too nice you get the short end of the stick.  It's really the insurance company's fault. I hope your relatives in Guatemala are ok and the cold spell ending soon.   Watching price is right ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> U are right  I'll relax haha.. what TV show should I watch next? ;p  Yay I hope ur packages make it! Nothing is moving here in LI, I don't think I'm getting mail today lol.   Yikes that's hella cold for Texas :/ wow that's crazy I've been a tad worried, my family in Guatemala has been getting really bad cold weather. I feel bad for them, since there's no heat in the house. Since they haven't needed it in ... ever... since it's always Spring there. I am actually figuring out how to send or bring them heaters soon :/    Sorry ur packages are delayed, I have one coming in tomorrow, I think it may get delayed but I hope not :/  Glad ur classes are cancelled!!      My mom is alright, she went to a medical appointment today actually. :/  She hasn't gotten any money yet, there's a hearing scheduled for next week I think so the judge will appoint an amount. I am overly pissed that it's taken this long, but it should get resolved soon I hope. Her lawyer is nice.  My mom is partially at fault, she liked the people at her job and didn't think it was necessary to get an attorney. I insisted and insisted for months, and finally she came to her senses, but it's really sad the people at her job were taking advantage of her :/. but no more girl..   Thanks for asking


I hope everything works out for her and soon. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


I hope ya'll get good news. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope ya'll get good news.


  Thank you


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


  Praying for good news Dolly


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


  Thinking of you Dolly


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


  I hope so too


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


 Hoping it is good news D :hug:


----------



## Shars (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.


  Sending love and prayers to your family today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hoping it is good news D :hug:





Tahlia said:


> I hope so too





mel33t said:


> Thinking of you Dolly





walkingdead said:


> Praying for good news Dolly





NaomiH said:


> I hope ya'll get good news. :hug:





Shars said:


> Happy to hear it seems like your mom's case is finally progressing. Hopefully next week you'll have good news to share! Sending love and prayers to your family today!


Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


 Yayy!!! Awesome news D :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


  Thank The Lord!!' Great news!


----------



## Shars (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


  Thank God! That's great news. I know that must be such a load lifted!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So today is the day we find out about my dad......I hope it is nothing.
> Sorry to hear that you were worried Dolly, but so glad to hear it's not bad news!
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy to hear it seems like your mom's case is finally progressing. Hopefully next week you'll have good news to share!
> Sending love and prayers to your family today!


  Thanks! I can't wait for this to be over lol.
  I had a personal injury case and it took like 2 years to be done, hopefully her workers comp is different and it takes less time.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thanks! I can't wait for this to be over lol. I had a personal injury case and it took like 2 years to be done, hopefully her workers comp is different and it takes less time.


  VK- comp cases takes just as long!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yay!!!       Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> VK- comp cases takes just as long!


  I was hoping it didn't.. :/ damn this sh!t...


----------



## jenise (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


 Yay!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank God! That's great news. I know that must be such a load lifted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am so happy, we all feel so much better here.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


Yay! So happy to hear that!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> *House of cards*


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 5, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *I tried watching that but I hated the first episode.. XD I could never go back to watch..*    She always gets the short end, so I told her ENOUGH.... hate parenting a parent lol...  Thank you! Hopefully this cold will go soon I was watching that like two nights ago,  it's fun to pass time haha   Sorry to hear that you were worried Dolly, but so glad to hear it's not bad news!    Thank you


  Same thing happened to me. Then I waited a year before I went to the second episode and the rest is history. Stick with it. It's great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yay! So happy to hear that!


:kiss:   





NaomiH said:


> Love,love,love House of Cards!


I need to watch it soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :kiss: I need to watch it soon.


oke:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> oke:


I better watch it soon...you did point me in the right direction with Walking Dead. :dancin:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Same thing happened to me. Then I waited a year before I went to the second episode and the rest is history. Stick with it. It's great.


  really? 
  Okay xD I'll give it another shot. 
  Maybe on Sunday


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


  yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I better watch it soon...you did point me in the right direction with Walking Dead. :dancin:


TWD  How far are you now?   HOC has awesome writing and acting. Kevin Spacey is amazing as Frank Underwood and Robin Wright is amazing as Claire (She also looks AMAZING), it's definitely worth a watch,they do so much effed up stuff to get further ahead that there's never a dull moment.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> TWD  How far are you now?   HOC has awesome writing and acting. Kevin Spacey is amazing as Frank Underwood and Robin Wright is amazing as Claire (She also looks AMAZING), it's definitely worth a watch,they do so much effed up stuff to get further ahead that there's never a dull moment.


Still the first season, I ended up having to stop for a bit till things cooled down over here..now that I'm not as busy I can keep going lol Kevin Spacey is such an amazing actor and Robin wright is brilliant in just about anything. I'm excited to get into it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> TWD  How far are you now?   HOC has awesome writing and acting. Kevin Spacey is amazing as Frank Underwood and Robin Wright is amazing as Claire (She also looks AMAZING), it's definitely worth a watch,they do so much effed up stuff to get further ahead that there's never a dull moment.


  Kevin Spacey is really good, but I think Robin Wright steals it from him. Especially from season 2 up to now. Her wardrobe is to die for, too.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


  I just read your earlier post, I am SO HAPPY for you guys! Seriously, I know the fear behind that. Now you can breathe a little easier I hope.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Kevin Spacey is really good, but I think Robin Wright steals it from him. Especially from season 2 up to now.* Her wardrobe is to die for, too*.


YES! She always looks beyond amazing. I'd love to raid the hell out of that show's wardrobe department.  I'd take ALL the shoes and handbags. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I just read your earlier post, I am SO HAPPY for you guys! Seriously, I know the fear behind that. Now you can breathe a little easier I hope. :hug:


I know you do my dear friend! :hug: thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Still the first season, I ended up having to stop for a bit till things cooled down over here..now that I'm not as busy I can keep going lol Kevin Spacey is such an amazing actor and Robin wright is brilliant in just about anything. I'm excited to get into it.


Gotcha! Let me know once you get caught up,it'll be fun to chat about it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Gotcha! Let me know once you get caught up,it'll be fun to chat about it.


I will, I have so much to catch up on lol I feel so behind


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! It isn't cancerous....whew! Just a simple pocket of fat, that doesn't need any operation.


  That's good to hear


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 5, 2015)

I got my Rebecca Minkoff bag today. Bloomingdales shipping is amazing. I've got my Spring/Summer bag.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff bag today. Bloomingdales shipping is amazing. I've got my Spring/Summer bag.


  Pics please!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff bag today. Bloomingdales shipping is amazing. I've got my Spring/Summer bag.


:yahoo:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Pics please!












  I say it's a Summer bag, but who am I kidding? I'm using it tomorrow if I dare to venture out.  It won't be my last bag either because I love Betsey Johnson's new bags. I want the one that looks like a clock.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say it's a Summer bag, but who am I kidding? I'm using it tomorrow if I dare to venture out.  It won't be my last bag either because I love Betsey Johnson's new bags. I want the one that looks like a clock.


  Beautiful Shontay!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> That's good to hear


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 5, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say it's a Summer bag, but who am I kidding? I'm using it tomorrow if I dare to venture out.  It won't be my last bag either because I love Betsey Johnson's new bags. I want the one that looks like a clock.


  I love it! So pretty


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say it's a Summer bag, but who am I kidding? I'm using it tomorrow if I dare to venture out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! I haven't used my two new Rebecca Minkoff bags yet, but they're a watermelon pink and a mint green, so most definitely Spring/Summer.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 6, 2015)

So I just got to work (I work at a school) only to find out that there's a two hour delay.  Grrrreeeaaaaat.  Oh well, I'll just browse for 2 hours until everyone else gets here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I just got to work (I work at a school) only to find out that there's a two hour delay.  Grrrreeeaaaaat.  Oh well, I'll just browse for 2 hours until everyone else gets here.


 I hope your day brightens up


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

I hate the awful weather...my youngest niece is turning 5 this weekend (sunday), I bought her a trophy for her birthday. 
  I know kinda ridiculous to get a small child a trophy but she wanted one, so she can be like her sister. 
  The stupid trophy was due today and because of the weather no trophy till it clears up


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 6, 2015)

I spent my whole day yesterday in the crazy snow storm going to walmart Marshall's and Costco to find a new chair something like a saucer chair and none of these places had anything! So I make my way to home goods only to find out they closed at 1pm due to the weather. And on top of all this disappointment I busted my a** cleaning the snow off the car and today I'm limping someone bring me a caneeeee lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Have u guys seen LC's new IG post and Samantha's on LC too?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have u guys seen LC's new IG post and Samantha's on LC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> charismafulltv said:
> 
> 
> > Have u guys seen LC's new IG post and Samantha's on LC
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I say it's a Summer bag, but who am I kidding? I'm using it tomorrow if I dare to venture out.  It won't be my last bag either because I love Betsey Johnson's new bags. I want the one that looks like a clock.


I love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> So I just got to work (I work at a school) only to find out that there's a two hour delay.  Grrrreeeaaaaat.  Oh well, I'll just browse for 2 hours until everyone else gets here.


Oh that stinks.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hate the awful weather...my youngest niece is turning 5 this weekend (sunday), I bought her a trophy for her birthday.  I know kinda ridiculous to get a small child a trophy but she wanted one, so she can be like her sister.  The stupid trophy was due today and because of the weather no trophy till it clears up hboy:


Oh no! I hate when gifts don't arrive on time.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Go check their posts


Geez. hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I hate when gifts don't arrive on time.


It does 


NaomiH said:


> Geez. hboy:


I do like how now they are showing dupes for almost all of LCs products lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It does  I do like how now they are showing dupes for almost all of LCs products lol


 I'm no longer excited for riot's release no more


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It does  I do like how now they are showing dupes for almost all of LCs products lol


 There are comments about LA splash and Jefreestar too.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Go check their posts


 hboy:


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

I really wanted to try the Venus palette. But I don't want to be hacked.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> There are comments about LA splash and Jefreestar too.








 I tried reading thru the comments! but it was like 4000+ lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have only ever brought 1 lippie from them; Cashmere and all the hell broke loose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I used Paypal, I did cancel my card and get it reissued!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I really wanted to try the Venus palette. But I don't want to be hacked.


Don't blame you one bit,Mel.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 6, 2015)

I feel like everyone who works for LC are just praying that Doe Deere keeps her mouth shut. Seems like she makes things worse every time she posts anything.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I feel like everyone who works for LC are just praying that Doe Deere keeps her mouth shut. Seems like she makes things worse every time she posts anything.


Agreed. She has a way of really getting under people's skin with her immature and accusatory attitude. All the preaching about positivity,rainbows and unicorns is nothing but horseshit. She's been bullying and harassing people for YEARS. She played nice for awhile and business picked up,but it's obvious that she's back to her old ways of treating  her loyal customers like total crap, harassing anyone who says anything negative about how she does things and trying to still come out the victim. Calling your customers assholes, idiots and other names and creating fake profiles to troll people (among other things) is why I have not and NEVER will be a patron of hers. I've always had a hard time understanding how she's managed to stay in business this long with how she chooses to run things.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. She has a way of really getting under people's skin with her immature and accusatory attitude. All the preaching about *positivity,rainbows and unicorns is nothing but horseshit*. She's been bullying and harassing people for YEARS. She played nice for awhile and business picked up,but it's obvious that she's back to her old ways of treating her loyal customers like total crap, harassing anyone who says anything negative about how she does things and trying to still come out the victim. Calling your customers assholes, idiots and other names and creating fake profiles to troll people (among other things) is why I have not and NEVER will be a patron of hers. I've always had a hard time understanding how she's managed to stay in business this long with how she chooses to run things.


  Not a unicorn but a horse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed. She has a way of really getting under people's skin with her immature and accusatory attitude. All the preaching about positivity,rainbows and unicorns is nothing but horseshit. She's been bullying and harassing people for YEARS. She played nice for awhile and business picked up,but it's obvious that she's back to her old ways of treating  her loyal customers like total crap, harassing anyone who says anything negative about how she does things and trying to still come out the victim. Calling your customers assholes, idiots and other names and creating fake profiles to troll people (among other things) is why I have not and NEVER will be a patron of hers. I've always had a hard time understanding how she's managed to stay in business this long with how she chooses to run things.


  Honestly, I'm surprised they haven't tried to force her out as CEO. Maybe the company isn't big enough for that. I know some companies will force out CEO's, even founding CEO's, if they prove to be seriously detrimental to the future of the company. I only have a few products from Lime Crime, but I'm not giving them anymore money. I just can't.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not a unicorn but a horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Horsesh!t with a pinch of rainbow glitter sprinkled on it!


  So I caved and got Romantic Breakdown.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not a unicorn but a horse :lmao: !


:lol:


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised they haven't tried to force her out as CEO. Maybe the company isn't big enough for that. I know some companies will force out CEO's, even founding CEO's, if they prove to be seriously detrimental to the future of the company. I only have a few products from Lime Crime, but I'm not giving them anymore money. I just can't.


  Me too. You shouldn't feel guilty about buying makeup from a brand, but with this one, I do. And that's not cool.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised they haven't tried to force her out as CEO. Maybe the company isn't big enough for that. I know some companies will force out CEO's, even founding CEO's, if they prove to be seriously detrimental to the future of the company. I only have a few products from Lime Crime, but I'm not giving them anymore money. I just can't.


Something needs to be done, that's for sure. They can't go on getting away with all the crap they've been getting away with without some sort of repercussions


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

Where is Meddy??!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :lol:  Horsesh!t with a pinch of rainbow glitter sprinkled on it!   So I caved and got Romantic Breakdown. :sigh:


 :lol: RB is your kind of shade Nay!! You will love it


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's an interesting post on LC. http://roseshock.blogspot.com/2015/03/open-letter-to-unicorns.html?m=1  What's more interesting are the comments


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have no idea what this new Lime Crime drama is but I'm about to find out because it's amusing and baffling on a myriad of levels.   I got the Bite lipstick today. You know, the coral, limited edition shade. It's gorgeous. I'm so relieved. It's definitely coral with just a hint of red. Really, I don't following those color rules, but for those that do I think you can find this shade appropriate for now and Summertime. What I love is that it's not too creamy and slippery. I hate that in lipsticks. The formula is weighty and opaque with a slight sheen. It makes me want to check out their other lipsticks, but maybe I shouldn't push my luck. Maybe I'll wait for the next exclusive shade. That price still stings, though because I don't put Bite on a pedestal with Chanel or Nars, but OK.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I have no idea what this new Lime Crime drama is but I'm about to find out because it's amusing and baffling on a myriad of levels.   I got the Bite lipstick today. You know, the coral, limited edition shade. It's gorgeous. I'm so relieved. It's definitely coral with just a hint of red. Really, I don't following those color rules, but for those that do I think you can find this shade appropriate for now and Summertime. What I love is that it's not too creamy and slippery. I hate that in lipsticks. The formula is weighty and opaque with a slight sheen. It makes me want to check out their other lipsticks, but maybe I shouldn't push my luck. Maybe I'll wait for the next exclusive shade. That price still stings, though because I don't put Bite on a pedestal with Chanel or Nars, but OK.


 I still can't justify paying the price


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Where is Meddy??!!


  I know!! I'm a bit worried.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I still can't justify paying the price


  Keep calling it Chanel and hit that submit button. oke:   I'd like to think Meddy is just taking a vacay. I know I do it now and then. Let's be positive.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Keep calling it Chanel and hit that submit button. oke:   I'd like to think Meddy is just taking a vacay. I know I do it now and then. Let's be positive.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Keep calling it Chanel and hit that submit button. oke:   I'd like to think Meddy is just taking a vacay. I know I do it now and then. Let's be positive.


  You're probably right, she's probably basking in the Bahamas with her cute puppy and left us all to freeze lol !


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You're probably right, she's probably basking in the Bahamas with her cute puppy and left us all to freeze lol !


  Knowing her she most likely is!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> *I have no idea what this new Lime Crime drama is but I'm about to find out because it's amusing and baffling on a myriad of levels.*   I got the Bite lipstick today. You know, the coral, limited edition shade. It's gorgeous. I'm so relieved. It's definitely coral with just a hint of red. Really, I don't following those color rules, but for those that do I think you can find this shade appropriate for now and Summertime. What I love is that it's not too creamy and slippery. I hate that in lipsticks. The formula is weighty and opaque with a slight sheen. It makes me want to check out their other lipsticks, but maybe I shouldn't push my luck. Maybe I'll wait for the next exclusive shade. That price still stings, though because I don't put Bite on a pedestal with Chanel or Nars, but OK.


  Enjoy the reading! Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You're probably right, she's probably basking in the Bahamas with her cute puppy and left us all to freeze lol !


  Haha


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Meddy?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy?


 She is back :yaay: busy in the sephora thread buying all the highlighters :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is back :yaay: busy in the sephora thread buying all the highlighters :lmao:


I just spotted her! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'd like to think Meddy is just taking a vacay. I know I do it now and then. Let's be positive.


  Oh do I wish.  Just several days in bed.  It could have been worse!  nurse ratchet aka hubs hovering over me.  I caught a break when he just ran out to the store. 
  I shopped and logged onto Specktra!!!  What else?


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwwww.  I just tipped in after being in bed all week and read these sweet posts!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh do I wish.  Just several days in bed.  It could have been worse!  nurse ratchet aka hubs hovering over me.  I caught a break when he just ran out to the store.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I shopped and logged onto [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Specktra!!!  What else?[/COLOR]    :shrugs:  :haha:


  Meddy :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just spotted her!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


    I love this so much!!!!!  Beyond cute!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm laughing so hard[/COLOR]:busted: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm about to lose the only solid food I've had in days----1/2 a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]banana[/COLOR]:lmao:


Oh I hope you feel better soon, Meddy! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Meddy


   Awww Mel


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> U are right  I'll relax haha.. what TV show should I watch next? ;p
> 
> Yay I hope ur packages make it! Nothing is moving here in LI, I don't think I'm getting mail today lol.
> 
> ...


  BEAUTIFUL!  I like whimsical bags



I have to see this BJ bag!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Where is Meddy??!!


    Didn't have enough other people to enable encourage did ya?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​Sweet of you to have missed me.  I will always tell you guys if I'm going on vacay and such.  
   This was a bit sudden.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love this so much!!!!!  Beyond cute!!!!   [/COLOR]:kiss:


So glad to see you,Meddy! :kiss:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is back :yaay: busy in the sephora thread buying all the highlighters :lmao:


  LOL!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I started having withdrawal---no makeup, no shopping.  I didn't even care that I couldn't eat!!!!!  Love Frye boots---they last forever!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks WD.  I am now!!![/COLOR]:kiss:      [COLOR=0000FF]That's so awesome C!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  You'll always have a job!!!![/COLOR]     :haha:     [COLOR=0000FF]So sweet!!![/COLOR]:kiss:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Unplanned absence![/COLOR]:crybaby:      [COLOR=0000FF]Glad things are starting to move a bit VK.  So not fair. [/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]   So, so glad to hear this good news Dolly!!!!!![/COLOR]     :nods:     [COLOR=0000FF] AWESOME!!!!  I have packages piled up unopened.  I think my RM bag arrived today---was supposed to yesterday but our 10 inches of snow decided otherwise.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] BEAUTIFUL!  I like whimsical bags[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I have to see this BJ bag!!![/COLOR]


  Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> She is back :yaay: busy in the sephora thread buying all the highlighters :lmao:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I started having withdrawal---no makeup, no shopping.  I didn't even care that I couldn't eat!!!!!  Love Frye boots---they last forever!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks WD.  I am now!!![/COLOR]:kiss:      [COLOR=0000FF]That's so awesome C!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  You'll always have a job!!!![/COLOR]     :haha:     [COLOR=0000FF]So sweet!!![/COLOR]:kiss:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Unplanned absence![/COLOR]:crybaby:      [COLOR=0000FF]Glad things are starting to move a bit VK.  So not fair. [/COLOR]hboy:   [COLOR=0000FF]   So, so glad to hear this good news Dolly!!!!!![/COLOR]     :nods:     [COLOR=0000FF] AWESOME!!!!  I have packages piled up unopened.  I think my RM bag arrived today---was supposed to yesterday but our 10 inches of snow decided otherwise.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] BEAUTIFUL!  I like whimsical bags[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I have to see this BJ bag!!![/COLOR]


Thank you meddy


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] BEAUTIFUL!  I like whimsical bags[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I have to see this BJ bag!!![/COLOR]


  Here it is!


----------



## jenise (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here it is!


 Ok that is toooo cute


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here it is!


I like it! I kinda want it too :shock: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here it is!


Want!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


  Cute!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here it is!


  So cute!  Does it work?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> So cute!  Does it work?


  I doubt it, but I have a BJ telephone bag, though and you can attach the receiver cord to your cellphone and it works. So...:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I doubt it, but I have a BJ telephone bag, though and you can attach the receiver cord to your cellphone and it works. So...:lol:


  That's so awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Gotta love that Vee!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi!!!![/COLOR]:kiss:     [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks so much WD.  I am feeling much better.[/COLOR]:hug:     [COLOR=0000FF] Gotta love that Vee!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


With all these highlighters we will always be able to spot you :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


>


   Oh that is just so cute!!!  I love it!  It's a real conversation piece!  I would talk to you if I saw you with that bag!
   BTW, my Formula X in Revved Up (Rose Gold) NP and Deborah Lippmann Addicted to Speed drying top coat arrived Tuesday----just opened them today!!  
   Ahhhh got my fix!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> With all these highlighters we will always be able to spot you






It's a terrible addiction!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I doubt it, but I have a BJ telephone bag, though and you can attach the receiver cord to your cellphone and it works. So...


  That is SO cool!!  ​How do you find this stuff?   BTW---love your new hair color!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Want!http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107631&np=931_932


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh that is just so cute!!!  I love it!  It's a real conversation piece!  I would talk to you if I saw you with that bag![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   BTW, my Formula X in Revved Up (Rose Gold) NP and Deborah Lippmann Addicted to Speed drying top coat arrived Tuesday----just opened them today!!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Ahhhh got my fix!!![/COLOR] :happydance:


  :cheer: I was gonna use my Rose Gold tonight, but I just got my order of 2 Zoya nail polishes, so it might have to wait. :haha: I got a dupe of the Nails Inc Victoria Beckham Bamboo White polish because this girl ain't paying $25 for nail polish. :nono:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That is SO cool!!  ​H[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]ow do you find this stuff?   BTW---love your new hair color!!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Thanks. I wanted a Summer color and obviously couldn't wait because I am 1000% over this Winter.   I've loved Betsey Johnson since I was a teenager. She makes the coolest, most unique stuff. It's so girly and cool and that's what I'm about. My local mall used to have her boutique, but it closed a few years ago and it made me so sad. I have bought so many bags and great costume jewelry from her.   





NaomiH said:


> Want!http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107631&np=931_932


  Don't y'all go stealing Betsey items right from under me. :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Want!http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107631&np=931_932


  Want!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> :cheer: I was gonna use my Rose Gold tonight, but I just got my order of 2 Zoya nail polishes, so it might have to wait. :haha: I got a dupe of the Nails Inc Victoria Beckham Bamboo White polish because this girl ain't paying $25 for nail polish. :nono: Thanks. I wanted a Summer color and obviously couldn't wait because I am 1000% over this Winter.   I've loved Betsey Johnson since I was a teenager. She makes the coolest, most unique stuff. It's so girly and cool and that's what I'm about. My local mall used to have her boutique, but it closed a few years ago and it made me so sad. I have bought so many bags and great costume jewelry from her.  Don't y'all go stealing Betsey items right from under me. :lol:


I'll keep my hands off the clock purse! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Want!!!!


Guess we know the next handbag I'm gonna be getting. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess we know the next handbag I'm gonna be getting. Lol


  I have no idea why...but it reminds me of you lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess we know the next handbag I'm gonna be getting. Lol


  It's definitely the next bag I'm getting. I just don't know when because I find new things to buy and the old things get pushed aside. Hopefully, by the end of the month. DId you browse the other bags? I want the crossword one, too.   I have an awesome anchor necklace from BJ coming Monday. I almost bought it from Lord & Taylor last week until I noticed it was missing two jewels. :crybaby:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I've loved Betsey Johnson since I was a teenager. She makes the coolest, most unique stuff. It's so girly and cool and that's what I'm about. My local mall used to have her boutique, but it closed a few years ago and it made me so sad. I have bought so many bags and great costume jewelry from her.  Don't y'all go stealing Betsey items right from under me. :lol:


  LOL!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It's definitely the next bag I'm getting. I just don't know when because I find new things to buy and the old things get pushed aside. Hopefully, by the end of the month. DId you browse the other bags? I want the crossword one, too.   I have an awesome anchor necklace from BJ coming Monday. I almost bought it from Lord & Taylor last week until I noticed it was missing two jewels. :crybaby:


I did and I think just the crossword one for me for now. I hope to get it next payday maybe.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I did and I think just the crossword one for me for now. I hope to get it next payday maybe.


  Wait. So you're really not getting the clock? :lol:


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Want!http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107631&np=931_932


  Love it! I love Betsey she's fabulous.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 6, 2015)

Omg. my mall is opening a Lush store.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Omg. my mall is opening a Lush store.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Omg. my mall is opening a Lush store.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Congratulations. It's a beautiful thing. At least when the salespeople aren't hanging over my shoulder trying to tell me all about some soap instead of just leaving me the hell alone.


  :werd:


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Congratulations. It's a beautiful thing. At least when the salespeople aren't hanging over my shoulder trying to tell me all about some soap instead of just leaving me the hell alone.


   I dont speak English very well, so when they know  they dont talk too much with me jaja  





Dolly Snow said:


> ompom: lucky!


  Siiiiii


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Wait. So you're really not getting the clock? :lol:


I do love it,but I think the crossword one is more me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Here it is!


 This is so creative and cute!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Meddy is back!!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

My boss just emailed me a list of corporate returns we need to do before next Friday... 140.   I almost fell off my chair hboy:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My boss just emailed me a list of corporate returns we need to do before next Friday... 140.   I almost fell off my chair hboy:


 hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I almost fell off my chair


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> hboy:





v0ltagekid said:


> :yuck:


  I sent out five blast emails starting in the beginning of February, its so frustrating.   Vent over!! :haha:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My boss just emailed me a list of corporate returns we need to do before next Friday... 140.   I almost fell off my chair hboy:


  OMG!  I love your new avi!  Soo pretty!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!  I love your new avi!  Soo pretty!


  :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Vent over!!


  Yikes, sorry about that. I hope ur day gets better!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry u are stuck at work, but have fun at the mall! I wanna go shopping later!   I didn't go to class today.. I packed all my stuff for school, lunch, my books, etc... made it to the train station.. and just couldn't get on the train :/  Having a sad day, Idk why.. so I came back home. My boyfriend felt bad for me,  he took me to get a bagel lol.  There's a charity benefit today that I wasn't planning on going to, but now that I'm free I'll go. I had not missed any classes so far, so one day won't do much damage but I feel guilty lol       Yikes, sorry about that. I hope ur day gets better!


  Comes with the territory :sigh:  Sorry you're having a blah day. At least you have a charity event tonight to look forward too. Maybe relax under the covers and watch some YouTube videos. I saw Jacyln Hill posted her makeup collection vid and I bookmarked that ASAP! Makeup collection videos are my favorite!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry u are stuck at work, but have fun at the mall! I wanna go shopping later!   I didn't go to class today.. I packed all my stuff for school, lunch, my books, etc... made it to the train station.. and just couldn't get on the train :/  Having a sad day, Idk why.. so I came back home. My boyfriend felt bad for me,  he took me to get a bagel lol.  There's a charity benefit today that I wasn't planning on going to, but now that I'm free I'll go. I had not missed any classes so far, so one day won't do much damage but I feel guilty lol       Yikes, sorry about that. I hope ur day gets better!


  Hi VK ~~ sorry you were feeling sad this morning....  Maybe it's the winter blues...it's going to start to warm up tomorrow and it's daylight savings time!  I hope you have fun at the charity event!  If you go shopping -  tell us what you got!   and I will too!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> My boss just emailed me a list of corporate returns we need to do before next Friday... 140.   I almost fell off my chair hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Love the new avi [@]mel33t[/@]! So pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Omg work was so nuts this morning that I'm considering taking up day drinking.  :shock:


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/z5UiAsr2LK/  Think it was here where we were talking about Lime Crime. Looks like the Venus palette is extremely dupeable.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Think it was here where we were talking about Lime Crime. Looks like the Venus palette is extremely dupeable.


  Currently making a list to buy the dupes and make my own palette.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Currently making a list to buy the dupes and make my own palette.


  So am I. I am done with LC and their foolishness!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Wait. So you're really not getting the clock?


  I like this one! 
  http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107630&np=931_932


----------



## jenise (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like this one!  http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107630&np=931_932


 So cute!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy is back!!!






Hi ther C!!  Have you tried your Terracotta Joli Teint powder duo yet.  Mine arrived on Tuesday so I didn't touch it until today.  I tried it w/ the little packet of foundation
   that was in the box.  I love it!!!  I don't know why people keep calling this a bronzer.  It's a beauty powder!  The tan on it's own was just meh---I swirled the two together 
   and pow!!!  I get it. It warmed right up.  I'm glad I got the 03 Naturel Brunettes.  I also understand why Guerlain put the peach lid on the brown bottom----it's easy for me to 
   distinguish between the powder duo and my regular Terracotta bronzer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like this one!
> http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107630&np=931_932


    Oh that's so cute!
   I love your new avi Shars!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> This is so adorable Naomi!
> 
> [email protected] Nurse Ratchet!!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you Shars!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


    Mel your new avi is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I almost fell off my chair


 OYE VEY!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Mel-- I hope your day gets better. We all know you got this big challenge!


   Now that sounds like a great plan WD!!!  You should reward yourself!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got the Bite lipstick today. You know, the coral, limited edition shade. It's gorgeous. I'm so relieved. It's definitely coral with just a hint of red. Really, I don't following those color rules, but for those that do I think you can find this shade appropriate for now and Summertime. What I love is that it's not too creamy and slippery. I hate that in lipsticks. The formula is weighty and opaque with a slight sheen. It makes me want to check out their other lipsticks, but maybe I shouldn't push my luck. Maybe I'll wait for the next exclusive shade. That price still stings, though because I don't put Bite on a pedestal with Chanel or Nars, but OK.


  What is it called? I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for lol

  I've been wanting a Chanel lipstick - L'Adoree. I've been meaning to go ahead and get it but it's only on the website and I don't wanna pay shipping.. not to mention I have never spent that much on a lipstick. But it looks stunning and it's LE...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> This is so adorable Naomi!  [email protected] Nurse Ratchet!!!  I too am happy that your feeling better. We did miss your funnies  Oh no! I hate when they do that. At least tax season will be over soon and we can buy all the things at IMATS!!!!   Oh no! Sorry you had a rough day! Hope things ease up  So am I. I am done with LC and their foolishness!


That gif! :lol:   Love the new avi, Shars!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like this one!  http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Item.aspx?id=107630&np=931_932


I like that one too!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Try Nordies maybe? They have free shipping no matter how much you spend.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Try Nordies maybe? They have free shipping no matter how much you spend.


  I've already checked, it's not available there  I can only find that shade on Chanel's website.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've already checked, it's not available there  I can only find that shade on Chanel's website.


Well darn


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Well darn


  I've added a nail polish to my cart - Tenderly. It's stunning. But am I seriously going to spend an extra $22 just to get shipping? lmao


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so cute!
> I love your new avi Shars!!!
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


  I know right. It makes me laugh.
  And thank you


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

[@]Shars[/@]   You're gorgeous!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

Didn't get any makeup at the mall but I got these slip on sneakers at the gap for 40% off.  They're comfy too!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> @Shars You're gorgeous!!


  Aww thank you WD!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 7, 2015)

[@]jenise[/@]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I picked up these ELF Frozen stuff for my daughter's Easter basket minus the fake lashes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]jenise[/@]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





walkingdead said:


> Didn't get any makeup at the mall but I got these slip on sneakers at the gap for 40% off.  They're comfy too!


:happydance:   





Shars said:


> This is so adorable Naomi!  [email protected] Nurse Ratchet!!!  I too am happy that your feeling better. We did miss your funnies  Oh no! I hate when they do that. At least tax season will be over soon and we can buy all the things at IMATS!!!!   Oh no! Sorry you had a rough day! Hope things ease up  So am I. I am done with LC and their foolishness!


  :lmao: best thing I've seen all day...and whoa sexy new avi shars meooow!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :happydance: :lmao: best thing I've seen all day...and *whoa sexy new avi shars meooow*!


 :nods: :agree:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What is it called? I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for lol


  Lip Lab Limited Release Crème Deluxe Lipstick


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Thanks V!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi VK ~~ sorry you were feeling sad this morning.... Maybe it's the winter blues...it's going to start to warm up tomorrow and it's daylight savings time! I hope you have fun at the charity event! If you go shopping - tell us what you got!  and I will too!


  Thank you, yea I think so. Since I'm not used to this weather, I think every time winter comes I just miss Guatemala more and more. There's nothing like warm weather all year round!
  I didn't get a chance to go shopping, maybe tomorrow if my BF is up for it. We felt sick after the charity event, the music was too loud and it was so crazy in there. O-o


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157* 


*I've been wanting a Chanel lipstick - L'Adoree*. I've been meaning to go ahead and get it but it's only on the website and I don't wanna pay shipping.. not to mention I have never spent that much on a lipstick. But it looks stunning and it's LE...  


I have L'Adoree & didn't even realize it was limited edition.  Check Saks every now and then because they randomly put out items that can't be found elsewhere.
   I've gotten a few gems just be watching on line.  Now that I know you want it I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I picked up these ELF Frozen stuff for my daughter's Easter basket minus the fake lashes!


  Oh that's just so, so cute!!!!  She'll love that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Don't y'all go stealing Betsey items right from under me.


    Did you see the Zoya special offer???  With code *LIPPY*  and a $25 purchase, you can get a free satin cream lipstick.  The lippy is a really pretty berry color.
   I painted my nails with Formula X Revved UP and after the first coat I realized it wasn't as pink as I wanted so I topped it with Estée Lauder's Rose Gold cream NP and 
   it was perfect.  I did one accent nail on each hand with Sephora's glitter NP in Traffic Stopper Copper & they look so pretty.  It I could tolerate the process of removing 
   glitter NP I'd put it on all of my nails.  This combo is awesome w/my rose gold rings & bracelets.

   I LOVE Deborah Lippmann's Addicted to Speed, quick drying top coat.  Next time I'll test it with what I've been using that works well too----Sally Hansen Dry Kwik.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry u are stuck at work, but have fun at the mall! I wanna go shopping later!
> 
> I didn't go to class today.. I packed all my stuff for school, lunch, my books, etc... made it to the train station.. and just couldn't get on the train :/
> Having a sad day, Idk why.. so I came back home. My boyfriend felt bad for me,  he took me to get a bagel lol.
> ...


  So sorry you're having a sad day VK.  I like your BF!!!  That was sweet of him!  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Did you see the Zoya special offer???  With code *LIPPY*  and a $25 purchase, you can get a free satin cream lipstick.  The lippy is a really pretty berry color.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I painted my nails with Formula X Revved UP and after the first coat I realized it wasn't as pink as I wanted so I topped it with Estée Lauder's Rose Gold cream NP and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it was perfect.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I did one accent nail on each hand with Sephora's glitter NP in Traffic Stopper Copper & they look so pretty.  It I could tolerate the process of removing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   glitter NP I'd put it on all of my nails. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] This combo is awesome w/my rose gold rings & bracelets.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I LOVE Deborah Lippmann's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Addicted to Speed, quick drying top coat.  Next time I'll test it with what I've been using that works well too----Sally Hansen Dry Kwik.[/COLOR]


  No I didn't see that offer and I just purchased almost $40 worth of stuff from them. :getyou: Maybe I'll place another order. There's always something to buy. I got their base coat which seems pretty awesome so far and I got a small bottle of their polish remover and I'm so impressed. I'm going to buy a bigger bottle and make that the only one I use.   The polish I was hoping would be a dupe for the VB by Nails inc is too pink. Maybe I can use my Nordstroms note on it, but what's the point if I'm not getting the set. Damn the price of that polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've added a nail polish to my cart - Tenderly. It's stunning. * But am I seriously going to spend an extra $22 just to get shipping? lmao*






Tenderly is a pretty NP!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sorry u are stuck at work, but have fun at the mall! I wanna go shopping later!   I didn't go to class today.. I packed all my stuff for school, lunch, my books, etc... made it to the train station.. and just couldn't get on the train :/  Having a sad day, Idk why.. so I came back home. My boyfriend felt bad for me,  he took me to get a bagel lol.  There's a charity benefit today that I wasn't planning on going to, but now that I'm free I'll go. I had not missed any classes so far, so one day won't do much damage but I feel guilty lol       Yikes, sorry about that. I hope ur day gets better!


  Hope you feel better soon VK. I went through the same thing when I was in college. Still do, really. Just periods of sadness or not feeling too good. It never lasts too long, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The polish I was hoping would be a dupe for the VB by Nails inc is too pink. Maybe I can use my Nordstroms note on it, but what's the point if I'm not getting the set. Damn the price of that polish.


    I got the Zoya offer in an E-mail today, but I haven't purchased any Zoya NP in a while.  They do have some nice offers from time--time.  I love there mini bottles of NP for
   travel....they're great!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I got the Zoya offer in an E-mail today, but I haven't purchased any Zoya NP in a while.  They do have some nice offers from time--time.  I love there mini bottles of NP for[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   travel....they're great![/COLOR]


  I'm so silly because I'll see a set for a collection and of course it's a deal, but I'll see one color I may not want and cast it aside. Then, I'll go buy like 3 colors from that collection anyway. What a mess. hboy:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So sorry you're having a sad day VK.  I like your BF!!!  That was sweet of him!  I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Thank you
> He is the sweetest
> ...


  Yea, it happens to me and they come and go, which I assume is normal. But lately it's  just been a little worse. I think I just need a break .. counting down the days to my vacation :/
  Thank you


----------



## jenise (Mar 7, 2015)

[@]Shars[/@] what was the top coat and base you use again!?!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> @Shars what was the top coat and base you use again!?!


  Hey love. It was the Revlon Color Stay base coat. It looks white in the bottle but doesn't look that way on the nails. The top coat is the NYC (new york color) line called In a New York Minute. It's the clear one called Grand Central Station. It's usually like $2.


----------



## jenise (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey love. It was the Revlon Color Stay base coat. It looks white in the bottle but doesn't look that way on the nails. The top coat is the NYC (new york color) line called In a New York Minute. It's the clear one called Grand Central Station. It's usually like $2.


 Ah thank you! I was in target and couldn't remember which revlon it was since there was so many to choose from :lol:


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Ah thank you! I was in target and couldn't remember which revlon it was since there was so many to choose from


  Haha no worries!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi ther C!!  Have you tried your Terracotta Joli Teint powder duo yet.  Mine arrived on Tuesday so I didn't touch it until today.  I tried it w/ the little packet of foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   that was in the box.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I love it!!!  I don't know why people keep calling this a bronzer.  It's a beauty powder!  The tan on it's own was just meh---I swirled the two together[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and pow!!!  I get it. It warmed right up.  I'm glad [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I got the 03 Naturel Brunettes.  I also understand why Guerlain put the peach lid on the brown bottom----it's easy for me to [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   distinguish between the powder duo and my regular Terracotta bronzer.[/COLOR]


 Thanks for the heads up Meddy! I haven't touched it yet. I'll do it tomorrow. My mom loved the look of it. I guess I'll have to get one for her. She just got bummed there's no powder puff included. Lol. I've been doing makeup all day today. 3 clients. I'll have funds to buy more make up. Lol.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've added a nail polish to my cart - Tenderly. It's stunning. But am I seriously going to spend an extra $22 just to get shipping? lmao


  Try code INTHEBAG, free overnight no minimum. It works as long as you're not buying nail polish. Make sure it is in all caps.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 7, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Try code INTHEBAG, free overnight no minimum. It works as long as you're not buying nail polish. Make sure it is in all caps.


  THANK YOU


  Welp. Officially the most I've spent on a lipstick. Holy crap. But I am excited haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the heads up Meddy! I haven't touched it yet. I'll do it tomorrow. My mom loved the look of it. I guess I'll have to get one for her. She just got bummed there's no powder puff included. Lol. I've been doing makeup all day today. 3 clients. I'll have funds to buy more make up. Lol.






Tell mom that this powder works best with a brush---she wouldn't be able to get an even swirl with a powder puff.  That's good you'll have funds for the new goodies coming out.  I need to get busy....I haven't used much of my new stuff!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]Tell mom that this powder works best with a brush---she wouldn't be able to get an even swirl with a powder puff.  That's good you'll have funds for the new goodies coming out.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I need to get busy....I haven't used much of my new stuff!!![/COLOR]


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today? 

  The time change messed me up big time. I was up til 5 and slept til 2. Hopefully it doesn't mess me up too much tonight.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?
> 
> The time change messed me up big time. I was up til 5 and slept til 2. Hopefully it doesn't mess me up too much tonight.


  The time change messed me up big time too.
  I hope it doesn't mess with you either tonight, it sucks when  our sleep gets effed up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The time change messed me up big time too.
> I hope it doesn't mess with you either tonight,* it sucks when  our sleep gets effed up. *







 Dolly.  I would mind so much if I were able to take naps.  I was never good at napping!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] CQ.  I hate when time changes but it means spring is just around the corner.  I was prepared for it---still went to bed late.[/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF] Dolly.  I would mind so much if I were able to take naps.  I was never good at napping!!![/COLOR]


 I haven't napped today, been up with my nieces birthday since the wee hours. She is having fun. I wish I could get an hour in though. Why aren't you good at taking naps?    





NaomiH said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't napped today, been up with my nieces birthday since the wee hours. She is having fun. I wish I could get an hour in though. Why aren't you good at taking naps?


Howdy Dolly! A nap sounds wonderful right now, I'm so sleepy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Dolly! A nap sounds wonderful right now, I'm so sleepy.


I did catch some 30 min shut eye...it was nice lol Did you manage a nap in today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Glad the birthday girl is having a blast
 I don't know why I can't nap......hubs says I don't know how to relax...that I have to be doing something at all times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't shut my mind off.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Howdy Naomi!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Glad the birthday girl is having a blast[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I don't know why I can't nap......hubs says I don't know how to relax...that I have to be doing something at all times. :shrugs:  I don't shut my mind off.  [/COLOR]


My mom has the same issue..truthfully I do too. Our minds always make us feel like we have to do things or something needs to be done...ugh


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My mom has the same issue..truthfully I do too. Our minds always make us feel like we have to do things or something needs to be done...ugh


 EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> EXACTLY!!!


  It can be a great thing. You get a lot of work done but it can be a curse too.
  I hope eventually you are able to turn off for a few moments and relax, meddy.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?
> 
> The time change messed me up big time. I was up til 5 and slept til 2. Hopefully it doesn't mess me up too much tonight.
> The time change messed me up big time too.
> I hope it doesn't mess with you either tonight, it sucks when  our sleep gets effed up.


  This time change always jacks me up. In the past, it's taken me a couple of weeks to adjust. Hopefully that one be the case this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> This time change always jacks me up. In the past, it's taken me a couple of weeks to adjust. Hopefully that one be the case this time.


 I hope not Yazmin.  That would not be good.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2015)

See, lol, I used one instead of won't. Jacked up already!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> See, lol, I used one instead of won't. Jacked up already!


    The brain allows for things like that------- I totally read its as "won't"  Amazing how that works.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just bought the new loreal palette from walmart has anyone tried it? I went to 2 ultas and they all had the coming soon sign up walmart store too so I just bought it online along with a chair .. Lol how random "hey what did you order from walmart?" " a chair and a palette" lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The only thing that can keep me still for a short period is a good book.  At one time I was reading a new book every week.
> 
> I hope not Yazmin.  That would not be good.


  Reading is a wonderful way to relax the mind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I just bought the new loreal palette from walmart has anyone tried it? I went to 2 ultas and they all had the coming soon sign up walmart store too so I just bought it online along with a chair .. *Lol how random "hey what did you order from walmart?" " a chair and a palette" lmao*


  That cracked me up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better not be the case..though it is only 8:36 and the bed is calling lol
> This one will last so long....till November
> 
> 
> ...


    I downloaded a book with the hope of keeping myself from running around overdoing it on Monday.


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 9, 2015)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 9, 2015)

Did anyone get anything from the Urban Decay sale last week?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did catch some 30 min shut eye...it was nice lol Did you manage a nap in today?


Sure didn't!  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Howdy Naomi!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Glad the birthday girl is having a blast[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I don't know why I can't nap......hubs says I don't know how to relax...that I have to be doing something at all times. :shrugs:  I don't shut my mind off.  [/COLOR]


Hiya Meddy! :hug: How are you feeling?  Better I hope.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Howdy Naomi!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Glad the birthday girl is having a blast[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I don't know why I can't nap......hubs says I don't know how to relax...that I have to be doing something at all times. :shrugs:  I don't shut my mind off.  [/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> My mom has the same issue..truthfully I do too. Our minds always make us feel like we have to do things or something needs to be done...ugh





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]EXACTLY!!![/COLOR]:sigh:





Dolly Snow said:


> It can be a great thing. You get a lot of work done but it can be a curse too. I hope eventually you are able to turn off for a few moments and relax, meddy.


Brains


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Brains


:lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! :yahoo:


Good morning! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Did anyone get anything from the Urban Decay sale last week?


I didn't know they had one.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning Ladies!  Happy Monday!️


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning Ladies!  Happy Monday!️


Today is Monday? :shock:  Good morning WD, I hope you have a great day! :hug:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Today is Monday? :shock:  Good morning WD, I hope you have a great day! :hug:


  You have a great day too Naomi!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Good morning, ladies! :yahoo:


  Morning A!  How are you?  I didn't buy anything during the UD sale.  Recovering from the Cinderella & BBW launch and I purchased some new boosts sandals and sneakers.  Did u  get anything?


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Anaphora (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Morning A! How are you? I didn't buy anything during the UD sale. Recovering from the Cinderella & BBW launch and I purchased some new boosts sandals and sneakers. Did u get anything?


  I got three lipsticks.  Sheer Anarchy, Fiend, and Streak.  The Revolution formula is my all time favorite, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yep! 20% off. I got three lipsticks.  Sheer Anarchy, Fiend, and Streak.  The Revolution formula is my all time favorite, so I couldn't pass it up.


  Nice haul! They're all going to look great ion you.  I have Liar which Iove!  I got a sample of rapture.  I should of picked that one up!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Yep! 20% off. I got three lipsticks.  Sheer Anarchy, Fiend, and Streak.  The Revolution formula is my all time favorite, so I couldn't pass it up.


Well darn!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 9, 2015)

...And I just bought the Nutri Ninja Auto-IQ blender.  I'm all set for my new fitness routine that starts today, except for my two supplements I'm going to take are still in the mail.  Bye bye, money.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

good morning guys!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


  thinking of picking up some liquid lipsticks


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> thinking of picking up some liquid lipsticks  hboy:


  I was about to checkout with patina and aria it got distracted with the EL bronzer


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I was about to checkout with patina and aria it got distracted with the EL bronzer


  those are tje same ones i\ have in my cart haha


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> good morning guys!!!


 Thanks for letting me know about the EL bronzer V!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the EL bronzer V!


 :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I was about to checkout with patina and aria it got distracted with the EL bronzer


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> good morning guys!!!


Howdy Buddy!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!


  Heyyyyyy The timings are all so off these days Buddy!! Miss ya!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!






 Ahoy Naomi!!1


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyyyyy The timings are all so off these days Buddy!! Miss ya!!


I miss you too, V. Stupid differing schedules. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Ahoy Naomi!!1[/COLOR]


Howdy Meddy! How are you?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I miss you too, V. Stupid differing schedules. :sigh:


 :sigh: :kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Meddy! How are you?


   I'm doing ok thanks Naomi!  How about you?
  I hate the time change initially but I love the extra day light.  It's sunny and 55 degrees today but it's weird because there's still so much snow around.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm doing ok thanks Naomi!  How about you?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I hate the time change initially but I love the extra day light.  It's sunny and 55 degrees today but it's weird because there's still so much snow around.[/COLOR]


 I hated the time change. We never do then in the Philippines. We don't have 4 seasons anyway. I'm not sure if Australia does it too. And in Europe do they still do it in some parts?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I hated the time change. We never do then in the Philippines. We don't have 4 seasons anyway. I'm not sure if Australia does it too. And in Europe do they still do it in some parts?


 I think my puppy is confused.  She's still on the old time and looking at me to go to bed earlier.  It's pretty funny.


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I hated the time change. We never do then in the Philippines. We don't have 4 seasons anyway. I'm not sure if Australia does it too. And in Europe do they still do it in some parts?


  Yeah Australia does it. It's annoying!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good Morning everyone


  morning Dolly!


  Good morning everyone!

  I hope all of u have an awesome day today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning Dolly!   Good morning everyone!  I hope all of u have an awesome day today


I hope you have an awesome day too. Morning...How are you today?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning...How are you today?


  Sick actually :/
  I was feeling lucky bc I haven't been sick in a hot minute.. but today is the day :/
  Thankfully I am off today.
  How are u doing?  I hope better than me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning Guys!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Morning Guys!!


  morning!!  





  what's on everyone's shopping cart today?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning Dolly!
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> ...






Hi VK!  I hope you have a great day too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vee made us all buy a new Dior blush!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Howdy Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hey there! Thank you 





So far so good, in bed haha.
  I have to do homework :/


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *Vee made us* all buy a new Dior blush!!!


  Poor V! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

I forgot to tell you all that my backpack arrived last Friday but I just opened it yesterday.  I love it---it's huge.  I can carry Abby in it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Poor V! lol






She's like the pied piper of makeup


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Poor V! lol


 :haha: yup!! 





Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]She's like the pied piper of makeup[/COLOR]:happydance:


 :lmao: meddy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Sick actually :/ I was feeling lucky bc I haven't been sick in a hot minute.. but today is the day :/ Thankfully I am off today. How are u doing?  I hope better than me lol


Being sick sucks. I hope you get better! I'm glad you are off, so you can get better as fast as yoi can. Just keep resting. I'm ok today a little tired but ok.    





Vineetha said:


> Morning Guys!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Howdy Dolly![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hi VK!  I hope you have a great day too!!![/COLOR]


Morning Meddy and V!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: yup!! :lmao: meddy!!


 I probably need to subscribe to team low buy 2015. But it's hard!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Where is Ms. Elegant? Has she already been enabled with all these highlighters and blushes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> meddy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Where is Ms. Elegant? Has she already been enabled with all these highlighters and blushes?


 You know I haven't seen her around since Sunday or Monday????


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning Meddy and V!


    For real!!!!  I NEVER get colds and I'm coming down w/one now.  I'm drinking hot green tea w/lemon & organic honey & taking Tylenol
   because I had a little temp last night.  I don't have time for this-------Too much new makeup to play with!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *Sick actually :/*
> *I was feeling lucky bc I haven't been sick in a hot minute.. but today is the day :/*
> Thankfully I am off today.
> How are u doing?  I hope better than me lol


   Bummer VK!  I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For real!!!!  I NEVER get colds and I'm coming down w/one now.  I'm drinking hot green tea w/lemon & organic honey & taking Tylenol
> because I had a little temp last night.  I don't have time for this-------Too much new makeup to play with!!!


  It must be the season for colds. I am glad you are taking care of yourself Meddy!


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I haven't seen her around since Sunday or Monday????


  I was thinking the same. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was thinking the same. I hope she's okay.






Me too.  Hopefully she's just taking advantage of milder weather and is just out & about.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly---just an annoyance, but I'm on top of it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes. I hope so too. And buying all the makeup lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes. I hope so too. And buying all the makeup lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm doing ok thanks Naomi!  How about you?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I hate the time change initially but I love the extra day light.  It's sunny and 55 degrees today but it's weird because there's still so much snow around.[/COLOR]


Doing pretty okay, thanks! It's been rainy and grey here the last few days. I really hope you're feeling better now. :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Doing pretty okay, thanks! It's been rainy and grey here the last few days. I really hope you're feeling better now.






​It's too quiet around here.  Missed you!!!  I am feeling better, thanks. 



 I'm drinking large quantities of hot tea & managed a small bowl of chicken soup today. 
   Talk about the weather-----I stepped out into the rain and my hair exploded.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​It's too quiet around here.  Missed you!!!  I am feeling better, thanks. [/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF] I'm drinking large quantities of hot tea & managed a small bowl of chicken soup today. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Talk about the weather-----I stepped out into the rain and my hair exploded.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:lmao:


I'm glad you're feeling better now, Meddy. :hug: Today is the first day in a few days that it isn't rainy,but it's still so drab outside.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys!!!! I  thinking of picking up a new pair of glasses/frame!! Suggestions??? I remember there was some talk on the topic few weeks back but can't locate it anymore!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Today is the first day in a few days that it isn't rainy,but it's still so drab outside.


    Thanks Naomi.  I hope you're doing well.  We actually had sunshine & 60 degrees today, but oddly there are still piles of snow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guys!!!! I thinking of picking up a new pair of glasses/frame!! Suggestions??? I remember there was some talk on the topic few weeks back but can't locate it anymore!!!


    You're Vee---probably several pages back.  I think CQ had gotten new glasses.  I need some too but it's time for an 
   eye exam first.  What kind of look do you prefer-----sexy librarian?????


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You're Vee---probably several pages back.  I think CQ had gotten new glasses.  I need some too but it's time for an[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   eye exam first.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]What kind of look do you prefer-----sexy librarian?????[/COLOR]


 :lmao: meddy!! Exactly the look I was going for  I have prescription glasses meddy !! Years of staring on the computer monitor :amused:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guys!!!! I  thinking of picking up a new pair of glasses/frame!! Suggestions??? I remember there was some talk on the topic few weeks back but can't locate it anymore!!!


I'm with Meddy, sexy librarian is the way to go!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Naomi.  I hope you're doing well.  We actually had sunshine & 60 degrees today, but oddly there are still piles of snow.[/COLOR]


It was supposed to be 70 and sunny today, but it never got out of the 60s and I never saw any sun. I'm doing pretty good at the moment, thank you. :kiss:


----------



## jenise (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lmao: meddy!! Exactly the look I was going for  I have prescription glasses meddy !! Years of staring on the computer monitor :amused:


 Not sure if you like bigger frames but these are the ones I have:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> Not sure if you like bigger frames but these are the ones I have:


 Me likes!! How big is it jenise?? Medium sized??


----------



## jenise (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me likes!! How big is it jenise?? Medium sized??


 Not too big at all! Yes medium sized!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> Not too big at all! Yes medium sized!


 Yess!! Thank you!!! I really like it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me likes!! How big is it jenise?? Medium sized??


those are :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

jenise said:


>


    I like those.  Are they the ones you're wearing in your avi Jenise??  You look super cute!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> those are :eyelove:


 Thank you!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Only way to go!!!![/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] YESSSSSSSS![/COLOR]     :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]  Hang on....spring is coming[/COLOR]:yaay:   [COLOR=0000FF]   I like those.  Are they the ones you're wearing in your avi Jenise??  You look super cute!!![/COLOR]


 Yes they are  thanks!!


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guys!!!! I  thinking of picking up a new pair of glasses/frame!! Suggestions??? I remember there was some talk on the topic few weeks back but can't locate it anymore!!!


 Vee, look up Jean Lafont. My most recent pair of glasses are Lafont frames and I couldn't love them more. They have really unique designs.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Vee, look up Jean Lafont. My most recent pair of glasses are Lafont frames and I couldn't love them more. They have really unique designs.


 Thank you!! Will check it out too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome on you!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome on you![/COLOR]


 How's Meddy tonight?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Guys!!!! I thinking of picking up a new pair of glasses/frame!! Suggestions??? I remember there was some talk on the topic few weeks back but can't locate it anymore!!!


  Warby Parker has single vision frames for $95 with anti glare and I think anti scratch, progressives are I think $295. They also have at home try on for free.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm freaking out about tomorrow. I can't sleep and I have to be up way too early for a 9am doctor's appointment... I just want them to give me my birth control and get out, but I'm afraid they are going to make me do a pelvic exam... I am petrified of those, none have went well for me... then my old school is trying to say I owe them $3000 for this semester, I'm not registered for classes, no meal plan and I canceled my housing... they can go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 themselves... then I have to work... smh I need all the makeup I can get my grubby hands on lmao


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How's Meddy tonight?


  Hi C honey!!!  I'm good & you?  Did you watch Empire?  Next week is a 2 hr season finale


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi C honey!!!  I'm good & you?  Did you watch Empire?  Next week is a 2 hr season finale[/COLOR]ompom:


 Work is crazy tonight. Just finally got caught up. I'll watch it right now.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm freaking out about tomorrow. I can't sleep and I have to be up way too early for a 9am doctor's appointment... I just want them to give me my birth control and get out, but I'm afraid they are going to make me do a pelvic exam... I am petrified of those, none have went well for me... then my old school is trying to say I owe them $3000 for this semester, I'm not registered for classes, no meal plan and I canceled my housing... they can go   themselves... then I have to work... smh I need all the makeup I can get my grubby hands on lmao


 Hang in there Crimson


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm freaking out about tomorrow. I can't sleep and I have to be up way too early for a 9am doctor's appointment... I just want them to give me my birth control and get out, but I'm afraid they are going to make me do a pelvic exam... I am petrified of those, none have went well for me... then my old school is trying to say I owe them $3000 for this semester, I'm not registered for classes, no meal plan and I canceled my housing... they can go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  CQ I hope everything gets better for you, keep your head up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And YES to all the makeup you can hoard


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Work is crazy tonight. Just finally got caught up. I'll watch it right now.


    Oh good!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm freaking out about tomorrow. I can't sleep and I have to be up way too early for a 9am doctor's appointment... I just want them to give me my birth control and get out, but I'm afraid they are going to make me do a pelvic exam... I am petrified of those, none have went well for me... then my old school is trying to say I owe them $3000 for this semester, I'm not registered for classes, no meal plan and I canceled my housing... they can go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   CQ, I can totally sympathize with you on the pelvic exam but it's a necessary evil.  

  It sounds like someone didn't get the memo about you no longer being in school.  Hopefully an update will take care of that error.

  What makeup are you eyeing?  I hope it;s something really good!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hang in there Crimson





Dolly Snow said:


> CQ I hope everything gets better for you, keep your head up. :support:  And YES to all the makeup you can hoard :cheer:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  CQ, I can totally sympathize with you on the pelvic exam but it's a necessary evil.  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  It sounds like someone didn't get the memo about you no longer being in school.  Hopefully an update will take care of that error.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  What makeup are you eyeing?  I hope it;s something really good![/COLOR]


  Thanks for the support ladies, it means a lot.   I want ALL the liquid lipstick! Particularly the two LE Jeffree Star ones, I will probably look horrid in them but I can't help myself. Two, possibly all three lipsticks from Julia Petit. And I've been wanting to try the LA Splash lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm freaking out about tomorrow. I can't sleep and I have to be up way too early for a 9am doctor's appointment... I just want them to give me my birth control and get out, but I'm afraid they are going to make me do a pelvic exam... I am petrified of those, none have went well for me... then my old school is trying to say I owe them $3000 for this semester, I'm not registered for classes, no meal plan and I canceled my housing... they can go   themselves... then I have to work... smh I need all the makeup I can get my grubby hands on lmao


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies, it means a lot.   I want ALL the liquid lipstick! Particularly the two LE Jeffree Star ones, I will probably look horrid in them but I can't help myself. Two, possibly all three lipsticks from Julia Petit. And I've been wanting to try the LA Splash lipsticks.


I really like the LaSplash lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Warby Parker has single vision frames for $95 with anti glare and I think anti scratch, progressives are I think $295. They also have at home try on for free.


 Thanks CQ!! I have a feeling I am going to end up with more than a pair!! :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I really like the LaSplash lippies!


Me too


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I want ALL the liquid lipstick! Particularly the two LE Jeffree Star ones, I will probably look horrid in them but I can't help myself. Two, possibly all three lipsticks from Julia Petit. And I've been wanting to try the LA Splash lipsticks.


  Sounds like an amazing lipstick haul is on the horizon!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 12, 2015)

Found out that my MAC counter has Whirl in stock. I've been wanting it for a while, but Kylie Jenner has been determined to keep me from getting it! LOL, I'm heading there now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter.
  Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients. 
  I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago. 

  How is everyone today? Good I hope


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter.
> Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.
> I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.
> 
> How is everyone today? Good I hope








. Hey Dolly. Glad to hear that things are starting to look up.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter. Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.  I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.   How is everyone today? Good I hope


    Glad to hear it!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy to hear today is brighter for you! 





Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter. Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.  I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.   How is everyone today? Good I hope


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> . Hey Dolly. Glad to hear that things are starting to look up.
> Hey Vande! I am so glad. I was getting tired of feeling down all the time.
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  Thank you Nani, you are so sweet to me.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

Buying containers for my makeup at Target just $1  i have 10 now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  Those look awesome


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Buying containers for my makeup at Target just $1  i have 10 now


 I bought these too  I keep some of my lipsticks in the other $1 ones


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> I bought these too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh they fit so neatly in yours. I think I need some of them!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those look awesome


   Yes. Maybe i need 5 more.  





jenise said:


> I bought these too  I keep some of my lipsticks in the other $1 ones


  nice.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks, also I am tempted to pick it up from Nordstrom..but if I do then I skip Petite Red. Then I also have the dupe from Colourpop soo, unsure.    Thank you Nani, you are so sweet to me.


  I've been curious about the Colourpop dupe, too. Go figure... after ranting about MAC this morning, I'm still running to them to give them my money! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> nice.


  I think I am going to pick some of these up..next week. I need to reorganize my stash


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh they fit so neatly in yours. I think I need some of them!


 You do!! They're so nice especially for one dollar! Four fits in each slot so it fits 24 in total


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> You do!! They're so nice especially for one dollar! Four fits in each slot so it fits 24 in total


  This is going to sound weird...but do the boxes fit as well? 
  Thanks Jenise


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is going to sound weird...but do the boxes fit as well?
> Thanks Jenise


  It's not weird... I don't like my lipsticks walking around naked either lol


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> This is going to sound weird...but do the boxes fit as well?  Thanks Jenise





Shars said:


> It's not weird... I don't like my lipsticks walking around naked either lol


 Hahaha I'm not sure, I'll let you know when I get home!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not weird... I don't like my lipsticks walking around naked either lol


  Haha I hate naked lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

#TEAMNONAKEDLIPPIES


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMNONAKEDLIPPIES


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMNONAKEDLIPPIES


   I love naked lippies  is easier pick one.  But i keep my boxes.  Maybe i need a collage of LE Boxes in my wall.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I love naked lippies  is easier pick one.  But i keep my boxes.  Maybe i need a collage of LE Boxes in my wall.


I like having them I  the boxes so I can see what colour it is at a glance without having to store them on their sides or upside down. The collage thing is a good idea, especially with some of the LE boxes.


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *I like having them I the boxes so I can see what colour it is at a glance without having to store them on their sides or upside down.* The collage thing is a good idea, especially with some of the LE boxes.


  ^^ I find also that they store horribly upside down unless you have one of those lipstick holders with individual slots deep enough that they don't keel over.


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I love naked lippies  is easier pick one.  But i keep my boxes.  Maybe i need a collage of LE Boxes in my wall.


 That's what I do! I keep all of the boxes BC I wanna make a huge collage of all LE ones


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> #TEAMNONAKEDLIPPIES


:nods:


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

Off the topic.  I need a glass for cover my dressing table, where can i buy it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Off the topic.  I need a glass for cover my dressing table, where can i buy it?


You can try home depot first then Lowe's, you'll need the dimensions of the table


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You can try home depot first then Lowe's, you'll need the dimensions of the table


    I didnt know. My mom almost live in HD  Thanks dolly


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> You do!! They're so nice especially for one dollar! Four fits in each slot so it fits 24 in total


 Oh I totally forgot abt this after seeing your IG!! I am all dressed up anyways! Hope my target carries this!! Is there a sku code or something???


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I totally forgot abt this after seeing your IG!! I am all dressed up anyways! Hope my target carries this!! Is there a sku code or something???


  NO jenise but....  They are in the dollar section. Just where you in at the store.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> NO jenise but....  They are in the dollar section. Just where you in at the store.


 Thank you!! I will check there!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter.
> Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.
> I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.
> 
> How is everyone today? Good I hope


 ​Glad to hear you're taking the bull by the horns Dolly!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> I bought these too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are nice too Jenise!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter. Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.  I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.   How is everyone today? Good I hope


:hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Found out that my MAC counter has Whirl in stock. I've been wanting it for a while, but Kylie Jenner has been determined to keep me from getting it! LOL, I'm heading there now.


I ordered mine from Nordies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not weird... I don't like my lipsticks walking around naked either lol
> Boxes take up too much room-----I label my lipsticks-----and everything else for that matter.  I can't see that damn small print, so I make my own!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


   #TEAMCAN'TREADTHEDAMNSMALLPRINT


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Boxes take up too much room-----I label my lipsticks-----and everything else for that matter.  I can't see that damn small print, so I make my own![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  #TEAMCAN'TREADTHEDAMNSMALLPRINT[/COLOR]:lol:


:lmao:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks CQ!! I have a feeling I am going to end up with more than a pair!! :haha:


  I know! I'm torn between the Annette and the Linwood. Leaning towards the latter.   





Dolly Snow said:


> So after a long few weeks, I am finally starting to see things look brighter. Yes I had to raise my voice but it is the only way doctors hear their patients.  I couldn't stand for things to keep on like they have in the past, this is exactly why the surgery was postponed years ago.   How is everyone today? Good I hope


  I'm glad things are getting better!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds like an amazing lipstick haul is on the horizon!!![/COLOR]


  Most definitely!  





Shars said:


> ^^ I find also that they store horribly upside down unless you have one of those lipstick holders with individual slots deep enough that they don't keel over.


  I have mine out of their boxes upside down in a plastic container. I just have so many they stand up fine haha


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I totally forgot abt this after seeing your IG!! I am all dressed up anyways! Hope my target carries this!! Is there a sku code or something???





Mayanas said:


> NO jenise but....  They are in the dollar section. Just where you in at the store.


  Yes just go to the dollar section! It's in the front of my target. Let me know if you find them! 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Those are great for holding round compacts---love them!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Those are nice too Jenise!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






It's true!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]You go Mandy!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]​Glad to hear you're taking the bull by the horns Dolly!!!![/COLOR]





NaomiH said:


> :hug:





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know! I'm torn between the Annette and the Linwood. Leaning towards the latter.  I'm glad things are getting better! Most definitely! I have mine out of their boxes upside down in a plastic container. I just have so many they stand up fine haha


Thank you loves!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes just go to the dollar section! It's in the front of my target. Let me know if you find them! Thanks!


 My store didn't have any  !! Lol that store never get anything but at the same time I can always find all the sold out Sonia kashuk stuff sitting there catching dust!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> My store didn't have any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  BB & B has nice ones in the housewares section but they cost a tad more.  They're very sturdy though & come in several different sizes to meet your makeup stash needs!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy friday the 13th everyone...have a good and spooooooky one :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

Good morning ladies!  
  I hope everyone has a great day today!
  TGIF! I can't wait to get out of this office~! I have tons of homework to do. I swore I would do it last night... but then I got distracted with Grey's Anatomy and Scandal lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

TGIF :yaay:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just realized it's Friday the 13th and I just feel like if I sit perfectly still everything will be cool. :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just realized it's Friday the 13th and I just feel like if I sit perfectly still everything will be cool.


  I already had bad luck today.. grabbed the last cheese stick from the fridge (thought I was lucky) until I got to the office and realized I lost it on the way somehow? :/
  haha.. fml

  On the bright side, Bobbi brown has 4 free samples with purchase (they look nice, like a mini foundation bottle, mini foundation stick, eye cream and makeup remover, etc) and I used my pro discount for the first time. Got the berry blush palette, so nice! I hope I like it  I also got the camel eye shadow (been wanting it forever) and the eye cream, ...I have the worse dryness and dark circles so I hope it helps  I've tried so many eye creams already I am starting to lose hope :/


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I already had bad luck today.. grabbed the last cheese stick from the fridge (thought I was lucky) until I got to the office and realized I lost it on the way somehow? :/ haha.. fml  On the bright side, Bobbi brown has 4 free samples with purchase (they look nice, like a mini foundation bottle, mini foundation stick, eye cream and makeup remover, etc) and I used my pro discount for the first time. Got the berry blush palette, so nice! I hope I like it  I also got the camel eye shadow (been wanting it forever) and the eye cream, ...I have the worse dryness and dark circles so I hope it helps  I've tried so many eye creams already I am starting to lose hope :/


  Please let me know if that eye cream works for you. My eyes are 30 years older than the rest of my face. A few years ago I had a MUA at the BB counter put the eye cream on me before trying the corrector and it felt nice, but obviously, I didn't use it enough to know if it would make a difference. It doesn't even matter how many correctors or concealers you have if your eye cream isn't getting it's job done.   I would've been so pissed to lose my cheese stick. :lol: I just went to the supermarket this morning and got two packs of mozzarella cheese sticks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm still having a scandal hang over. It's another sad episode.  by the way, I've made a thread for tv shows you are currently addicted for a general chatter on episodes.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm still having a scandal hang over. It's another sad episode.  by the way, I've made a thread for tv shows you are currently addicted for a general chatter on episodes.


  Oh yes, please link me to the thread! Found it! It was a sad episode, but I feel like the last two episodes haven't been that good. U can't start with that major situation and then follow with these okay episodes :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I found the cheese stick in my car! lmao.. I ate it anyway xD it was still cold! wooot  I will definitely let u know, my undereye area is definitely older than the rest of my face.. it's so annoying :/      Oh yes, please link me to the thread! Found it! It was a sad episode, but I feel like the last two episodes haven't been that good. U can't start with that major situation and then follow with these okay episodes :/


:lmao: at finding it and eating it. VK you crack me up girl lol


----------



## Shars (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Boxes take up too much room-----I label my lipsticks-----and everything else for that matter.  I can't see that damn small print, so I make my own!
> 
> * #TEAMCAN'TREADTHEDAMNSMALLPRINT*
> 
> ...


  Hating seeing my lipsticks naked and the price is the only thing stopping me from getting this:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL Awww!
> Hating seeing my lipsticks naked and the price is the only thing stopping me from getting this:


  I want that.. and a beauty box :/
  so much money D:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just realized it's Friday the 13th and I just feel like if I sit perfectly still everything will be cool.






Died!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I already had bad luck today.. grabbed the last cheese stick from the fridge (thought I was lucky) until I got to the office and realized I lost it on the way somehow? :/
> haha.. fml
> 
> On the bright side, Bobbi brown has 4 free samples with purchase (they look nice, like a mini foundation bottle, mini foundation stick, eye cream and makeup remover, etc) and I used my pro discount for the first time. Got the berry blush palette, so nice! I hope I like it  I also got the camel eye shadow (been wanting it forever) and the eye cream, ...I have the worse dryness and dark circles so I hope it helps  I've tried so many eye creams already I am starting to lose hope :/
> ...


   Yeah...it had some sad parts but some really funny ones too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *I found the cheese stick in my car! lmao.. I ate it anyway xD it was still cold! wooot*
> 
> I will definitely let u know, my undereye area is definitely older than the rest of my face.. it's so annoying :/
> 
> ...






​.......and there you have it!!!  To hell w/Friday the 13th.
I though the whole kidnapping episode and story line was a bit too long.  They need to get back to story lines 
   that made the show the hit that it was from  the very beginning---- White House/political  scandals.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL Awww!
> Hating seeing my lipsticks naked and the price is the only thing stopping me from getting this:


    I really like that holder but I prefer keeping my lipsticks in rectangular containers in a deep drawer.  My bedroom 
   gets so much sunlight and heat from the sun that I would be concerned with spoilage from those two elements. 
   Also, I would need several of those to accommodate my 365 + lipstick stash.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm gross I know.. but it was still cold and I really wanted it hahaha xD    I want that.. and a beauty box :/ so much money D:


Not gross lol I probably would have too lmao    





Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   They said it was Friday the 13 twice on TV and it didn't hit me until I came on this thread---denial is a wonderful thing sometimes! [/COLOR]     :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF] TGIT was good TV.  I watched those too VK.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I need to get at least one package today!!![/COLOR]     :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Died!!!!   [/COLOR]


Lol denial can be wonderful :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Happy friday the 13th everyone...have a good and spooooooky one :lol:


Happy Friday the 13th Dolly!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> TGIF :yaay:





shontay07108 said:


> I just realized it's Friday the 13th and I just feel like if I sit perfectly still everything will be cool. :lol:


Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday ladies!


  Happy Friday, Naomi.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday the 13th Dolly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday ladies!


    Happy Friday Shontay, Naomi, Dolly, C, VK, WD, Shars, Vee and EVERY name that I failed to remember (I'm old---you must make allowances).
   So much for good luck on the 13th...VK found her cheese stick and I got a package and a statutory exemption from jury duty!!!  It's a good day!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy Friday Shontay, Naomi, Dolly, C, VK, WD, Shars, Vee and EVERY name that I failed to remember (I'm old---you must make allowances).[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   So much for good luck on the 13th...VK found her cheese stick and I got a package and a statutory exemption from jury duty!!!  It's a good day![/COLOR] :happydance:


Happy Friday Meddy and Yay to being exempt from jury duty! ompom:


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all! I ordered the Nars Ita brush. _Finally _it will be mine!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also added the small jar of MUFE HD powder to the order, always wanted to try it, plus I got a sample of one of the MUFE primers, looking forward to trying that as well.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Hi all! I ordered the Nars Ita brush. _Finally_ it will be mine!! :yaay:  Also added the small jar of MUFE HD powder to the order, always wanted to try it, plus I got a sample of one of the MUFE primers, looking forward to trying that as well.


Awesome Nadine! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Hi all! I ordered the Nars Ita brush. _Finally _it will be mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yayy!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy Friday Shontay, Naomi, Dolly, C, VK, WD, Shars, Vee and EVERY name that I failed to remember (I'm old---you must make allowances).[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   So much for good luck on the 13th...VK found her cheese stick and I got a package and a statutory exemption from jury duty!!!  It's a good day![/COLOR] :happydance:


  :lol: I think I'm the only one who doesn't mind jury duty. Everyone I know either wiggled their way out of it or got a really interesting case. When I was called 10 years ago it was the most boring case ever. That's the only reason I was upset. Everyone struggled to stay awake.  





Naynadine said:


> Hi all! I ordered the Nars Ita brush. _Finally_ it will be mine!! :yaay:  Also added the small jar of MUFE HD powder to the order, always wanted to try it, plus I got a sample of one of the MUFE primers, looking forward to trying that as well.


  I'm interested in knowing if you like the powder. I did, but I like the pressed one more. When I cleaned out my stash a couple of weeks ago, I became determined to start using some older stuff and that made me reach for my big ol' jar of the Chanel loose powder. I've really been pleased with the way my makeup has looked since I started using it again. Maybe it's my new skincare regimen or it's the powder, but I'm sticking to it. Don't know why I dropped it really.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!!  Awesome Meddy!!!:happydance:  I got boxes too to tide over the weekend :haha:  Yayy!!!! :cheer:


Hiya V!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> *I'm interested in knowing if you like the powder. I did, but I like the pressed one more. When I cleaned out my stash a couple of weeks ago, I became determined to start using some older stuff and that made me reach for my big ol' jar of the Chanel loose powder. I've really been pleased with the way my makeup has looked since I started using it again. Maybe it's my new skincare regimen or it's the powder, but I'm sticking to it. Don't know why I dropped it really.*


  I'll let you know  I've heard people preferring the pressed version. I wish the Ita would've been in stock sooner, they had the pressed one as a sample to choose from a couple of days ago.
  The Chanel one is still my all time fave, it's pretty much the only loose powder that feels comfortable on my skin. I disliked the Nars, YSL, Givenchy, Shiseido etc, so the MUFE has to be really good to convince me.
  I'm still waiting for Hourglass to make loose versions of the Ambient powders. I'm sure those would be perfection.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'll let you know  I've heard people preferring the pressed version. I wish the Ita would've been in stock sooner, they had the pressed one as a sample to choose from a couple of days ago. The Chanel one is still my all time fave, it's pretty much the only loose powder that feels comfortable on my skin. I disliked the Nars, YSL, Givenchy, Shiseido etc, so the MUFE has to be really good to convince me. I'm still waiting for Hourglass to make loose versions of the Ambient powders. I'm sure those would be perfection.


  That Nars loose powder was a nightmare for me. I can't even tell you and I felt like the only one who couldn't return it fast enough. It seemed to work for everyone else.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!!
> Awesome Meddy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I wouldn't no how to wiggle out it---I can't lie with a straight face & I don't play poker



​I simply answered the questionnaire honestly and was granted the SE.  
   I would need to have a good book or other activities for a long & boring day/case.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi!  I would actually welcome the chance to put some really bad guys away[/COLOR]:boxing:   [COLOR=0000FF]   What did you get Vee.  My EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée arrived.  The formula is definitely different from the prior gelées---I'd say more powder than[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   gelée but it does give a very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]soft sheen/glow.  On its own its very nice---compared to the gelées of old, it doesn't measure up.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I wouldn't no how to wiggle out it---I can't lie with a straight face & I don't play poker[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​I simply answered the questionnaire honestly and was granted the SE.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I would need to have a good book or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]other activities for a long & boring day/case.[/COLOR]


 Yayy!!!i agree!!The bronze goddess formula feels quite diff from the usual geelees!! This feels like a soft powder compared to previous gelees!!! But I like it too!! Very office appropriate highlighter :lol: I got the dior my lady blush and a mac Nordstrom palette meddy!!! ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That Nars loose powder was a nightmare for me. I can't even tell you and I felt like the only one who couldn't return it fast enough. It seemed to work for everyone else.


   No Shontay---I think other folks had issues with it.  I repurchased it, and still use it to this day.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL Awww!
> Hating seeing my lipsticks naked and the price is the only thing stopping me from getting this:


  I bought one in the silver (cheetahish) style, lol last July. It sits soo beautifully on my desk but yeah..
  I have a few clear acrylic containers for the rest of my lipsticks... Because some how I managed to fill it
  up and almost both of my containers with lipsticks since July....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: Also, I believe I had a 10% code because they were fairly new.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got the dior my lady blush and a mac Nordstrom palette meddy!!!


  I'm looking forward to wearing it this weekend!!
   Oh you have some fun things to try out over the weekend.  My Dior blush Cannage won't arrive until Monday.  I hope you love all of your new goodies.
  ** Whispering--I need to buy something else today**


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone!   Have a great weekend!!  Taking my daughter to see Cinderella tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi!  I would actually welcome the chance to put some really bad guys away[/COLOR]:boxing:   [COLOR=0000FF]   What did you get Vee.  My EL Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée arrived.  The formula is definitely different from the prior gelées---I'd say more powder than[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   gelée but it does give a very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]soft sheen/glow.  On its own its very nice---compared to the gelées of old, it doesn't measure up.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I wouldn't no how to wiggle out it---I can't lie with a straight face & I don't play poker[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​I simply answered the questionnaire honestly and was granted the SE.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I would need to have a good book or [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]other activities for a long & boring day/case.[/COLOR]


I would like that too,but boy does the whole screening process suck! Knowing my luck if I ever got chosen it'd be for something lame like an out of control traffic stop or something.  Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   Have a great weekend!!  Taking my daughter to see Cinderella tomorrow!


Happy Friday WD! I hope you and your daughter enjoy the film!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Friday everyone!   Have a great weekend!!  Taking my daughter to see Cinderella tomorrow!


Happy Friday WD, have a good weekend too. Sounds like fun


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Have a great weekend!! Taking my daughter to see Cinderella tomorrow!


    This is a  happy Friday---thanks to you!!!!








   This should be a perfect weekend for a movie---rainy Saturday!!!  I'm trying got get things done tonight so I can spend the day reading and relaxing.
   All I have left to do is wash my MU brushes and bathe the dog!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I would like that too,but boy does the whole screening process suck! Knowing my luck if I ever got chosen it'd be for something lame like a*n out of control traffic stop or something. Lo*l


    I've heard It's long and boring.  I've never even gotten to that point.







....or road rage!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]   I've heard It's long and boring.  I've never even gotten to that point.[/COLOR]:shock:    :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]....or road rage![/COLOR]


It is so boring, but hey you get like a $6 check a month later for your time. :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 13, 2015)

Welp my makeup hauling for the next couple weeks is done. I bought twelve liquid lipsticks in two days. smh.

  714 and Queen Supreme from Jeffree Star

  and these from LA Splash:

Spellbound
Bellatrix
Sirius
Ravensclaw
Nagini
Lovegood
Nymphadora
Ghoulish
Latte Confession
Esmeralda

I also picked up Revlon Colorstay Whipped in Buff earlier this week... new favorite foundation!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 13, 2015)

As much as I love specktra and all the beautiful people here I've been trying to stay away for a few days cause as soon as I hop on here and see all these pics of bags/sunglasses/makeup/makeup storage/adorable animals I wanna buy stuff like the other day I went to Home Depot (someone here was talking about redecorating or something) and I wanted to completely change up the bedroom I lost hubbs somewhere and I run into some guy showing a presentation on one of those small circular goes by itself vacuum cleaners and I literally stood there for 20 minutes fascinated by this until hubbs found me and said " what the f**k are we gonna do with this wonky a** vacuum cleaner" and I was literally thinking about purchasing it you see I've been in a makeup funk lately and I'm trying to get out of it in some kind of way besides buying more makeup but I can't help myself what I'm trying to say here is I really need to stop buying lipstick and start shopping for contractors cause the ceiling in my bedroom and kitchen are literally falling lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It is so boring,* but hey you get like a $6 check a month later for your time. *


  One could practically retire on that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> As much as I love specktra and all the beautiful people here I've been trying to stay away for a few days cause as soon as I hop on here and see all these pics of bags/sunglasses/makeup/makeup storage/adorable animals I wanna buy stuff like the other day I went to Home Depot (someone here was talking about redecorating or something) and I wanted to completely change up the bedroom I lost hubbs somewhere and I run into some guy showing a presentation on one of those small circular goes by itself vacuum cleaners and I literally stood there for 20 minutes fascinated by this until hubbs found me and said " what the f**k are we gonna do with this wonky a** vacuum cleaner" and I was literally thinking about purchasing it you see I've been in a makeup funk lately and I'm trying to get out of it in some kind of way besides buying more makeup but I can't help myself what I'm trying to say here is I really need to stop buying lipstick and start shopping for contractors cause the ceiling in my bedroom and kitchen are literally falling lol






Take care of home---there will always be makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Welp my makeup hauling for the next couple weeks is done. I bought twelve liquid lipsticks in two days. smh.
> 
> 714 and Queen Supreme from Jeffree Star
> 
> ...


   Great haul CQ!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> As much as I love specktra and all the beautiful people here I've been trying to stay away for a few days cause as soon as I hop on here and see all these pics of bags/sunglasses/makeup/makeup storage/adorable animals I wanna buy stuff like the other day I went to Home Depot (someone here was talking about redecorating or something) and I wanted to completely change up the bedroom I lost hubbs somewhere and I run into some guy showing a presentation on one of those small circular goes by itself vacuum cleaners and I literally stood there for 20 minutes fascinated by this until hubbs found me and said " what the f**k are we gonna do with this wonky a** vacuum cleaner" and I was literally thinking about purchasing it you see I've been in a makeup funk lately and I'm trying to get out of it in some kind of way besides buying more makeup but I can't help myself what I'm trying to say here is I really need to stop buying lipstick and start shopping for contractors cause the ceiling in my bedroom and kitchen are literally falling lol


 Go to the low buy 2015 thread. It's a very helpful read on how to resist the urge for unnecessary makeup spending.


----------



## jenise (Mar 14, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Please let me know if that eye cream works for you. My eyes are 30 years older than the rest of my face. A few years ago I had a MUA at the BB counter put the eye cream on me before trying the corrector and it felt nice, but obviously, I didn't use it enough to know if it would make a difference. It doesn't even matter how many correctors or concealers you have if your eye cream isn't getting it's job done.   I would've been so pissed to lose my cheese stick. :lol: I just went to the supermarket this morning and got two packs of mozzarella cheese sticks.





v0ltagekid said:


> I found the cheese stick in my car! lmao.. I ate it anyway xD it was still cold! wooot  I will definitely let u know, my undereye area is definitely older than the rest of my face.. it's so annoying :/      Oh yes, please link me to the thread! Found it! It was a sad episode, but I feel like the last two episodes haven't been that good. U can't start with that major situation and then follow with these okay episodes :/


   Hate my undereyes too! I've been using Shiesiedo wrinkleresidt24 Intensive Eye Contour Cream since December and I can definitely see a difference  in the lines under my eyes. It's amazing, my concealer also creases way less as well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Welp my makeup hauling for the next couple weeks is done. I bought twelve liquid lipsticks in two days. smh.  714 and Queen Supreme from Jeffree Star  and these from LA Splash:  [COLOR=181818]Spellbound[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Bellatrix[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Sirius[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Ravensclaw[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Nagini[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Lovegood[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Nymphadora[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Ghoulish[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Latte Confession[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Esmeralda[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]I also picked up Revlon Colorstay Whipped in Buff earlier this week... new favorite foundation![/COLOR]


Enjoy CQ, awesome haul!    





blondie929 said:


> As much as I love specktra and all the beautiful people here I've been trying to stay away for a few days cause as soon as I hop on here and see all these pics of bags/sunglasses/makeup/makeup storage/adorable animals I wanna buy stuff like the other day I went to Home Depot (someone here was talking about redecorating or something) and I wanted to completely change up the bedroom I lost hubbs somewhere and I run into some guy showing a presentation on one of those small circular goes by itself vacuum cleaners and I literally stood there for 20 minutes fascinated by this until hubbs found me and said " what the f**k are we gonna do with this wonky a** vacuum cleaner" and I was literally thinking about purchasing it you see I've been in a makeup funk lately and I'm trying to get out of it in some kind of way besides buying more makeup but I can't help myself what I'm trying to say here is I really need to stop buying lipstick and start shopping for contractors cause the ceiling in my bedroom and kitchen are literally falling lol


Truthfully Teamlowbuy2015 is a wonderful thread.  Even though we are team buy it all lol, we still understand about priorities. Makeup will always be here, new and better things are always being created. You may miss a sale or two, but there is always another sale in the makeup world...just around the corner. I do know exactly how you feel. First thing you should do, start looking online or better yet, the phone book, start looking for contractors. It is a small step but a step in the right direction.  If you need anything, I am a PM away


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy CQ, awesome haul! Truthfully Teamlowbuy2015 is a wonderful thread.  Even though we are team buy it all lol, we still understand about priorities. Makeup will always be here, new and better things are always being created. You may miss a sale or two, but there is always another sale in the makeup world...just around the corner. I do know exactly how you feel. First thing you should do, start looking online or better yet, the phone book, start looking for contractors. It is a small step but a step in the right direction.  If you need anything, I am a PM away


  Dolly you are the most amazing person your such a sweetheart and always helping everyone the site wouldn't be the same with out you!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :support: [COLOR=0000FF]Take care of home---there will always be makeup.[/COLOR]


  I know thank you for the support


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Dolly you are the most amazing person your such a sweetheart and always helping everyone the site wouldn't be the same with out you!


  aww shucks, you didn't have to say all that sweet stuff, but I appreciate it. I mean every word. The site wouldn't be the same without all of you either.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Go to the low buy 2015 thread. It's a very helpful read on how to resist the urge for unnecessary makeup spending.


  As soon as I read this I started singing " making my way downtown walking fast faces pass and I'm home bound " lollllll so randommmmmmm


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> aww shucks, you didn't have to say all that sweet stuff, but I appreciate it. I mean every word. The site wouldn't be the same without all of you either.


  Sometimes all you need is a few kind words and some appreciation to turn a bad day into a good one and you certainly have done that for me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Sometimes all you need is a few kind words and some appreciation to turn a bad day into a good one and you certainly have done that for me!


Then that's wonderful. I know it's tough to stop the buying for a while. But you can do it, I know you can  PM me at anytime :hug:


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Saturday morning Loves!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beauty-001-reformulation-creme-deluxe-lipstick-quick-review-photos-swatches


  Bite just went up in my to-buy from brands. not many brands would have done that.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/bite-beaut...-deluxe-lipstick-quick-review-photos-swatches   Bite just went up in my to-buy from brands. not many brands would have done that.


 They gained a customer for life when I received my replacemenr 001. My first one was fine so now I have 2.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Good Saturday morning Loves!


good morning, Sassy


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Then that's wonderful. I know it's tough to stop the buying for a while. But you can do it, I know you can  PM me at anytime :hug:


  Thank you dolly I have some money that I set aside for some upcoming collections and a few gift cards from Christmas so I'll be okay


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Thank you dolly *I have some money that I set aside for some upcoming collections and a few gift cards from Christmas so I'll be okay*


  That's great babe!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know thank you for the support <3 I remember back in the myspace days everyone use to use the heart symbol <3 now we have all these emojis and crap I feel cheesy doing it lol


 Expressing one's sentiments is never cheesy---it's not like we can reach out and hug you online


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Thank you dolly I have some money that I set aside for some upcoming collections and a few gift cards from Christmas so I'll be okay


   Sounds like a good plan!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> They gained a customer for life when I received my replacemenr 001. My first one was fine so now I have 2.


 





Hey Sassy!!!  That's great!!!  Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ah, you know it's Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty when your first stop after coffee is Ulta.

  I picked up both UD lip sets. I cashed in a few of my points- what a good deal!

  2 lipsticks, 2 liners for $20!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> I bought one in the silver (cheetahish) style, lol last July. It sits soo beautifully on my desk but yeah..
> I have a few clear acrylic containers for the rest of my lipsticks... Because *some how I managed to fill it*
> *up* and almost both of my containers with lipsticks since July....
> 
> ...


  I know right. You never realise how many lipsticks you have until you count. I think they still do the 10% code but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just bought the Real Techniques Sclupting Kit from Ulta. I had no idea they had new brushes until I started browsing. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 15, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone! 
  I'm so tired, my boyfriend took me to the gym this morning and he helped me work out.
  Gosh, my abs are hurting haha! 

  I hope everyone is having a great Sunday  I have to finish my homework now and don't want to D:


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ah, you know it's Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty when your first stop after coffee is Ulta.  I picked up both UD lip sets. I cashed in a few of my points- what a good deal!  2 lipsticks, 2 liners for $20!


 I wish they were lipstick shades I didn't already have BC such a good deal! I picked up the BECCA set & The natural matte palette


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just bought the Real Techniques Sclupting Kit from Ulta. I had no idea they had new brushes until I started browsing. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


 I got mine from target like a week ago! So excited.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> I wish they were lipstick shades I didn't already have BC such a good deal! I picked up the BECCA set & The natural matte palette


  Before today, I only owned one full-size UD lipstick and 3 lipliners, so I'm quite happy with the purchases. I was a little nervous about Naked, but it's actually nice on me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I know right. It just seems like it would save space. I saw some ppl haul it from IMATS LA. It was about $75-80 as opposed to $99.
> 
> 
> *Hmmm. I didn't realise light would be bad for them.* Direct sunlight or just sunlight in general? I need to update my storage soon. I do keep almost all of my products in their boxes though.
> ...


    It's the heat that the sun generates that can cause the oils in the products to turn rancid-----another reason that 
   I don't keep makeup in the bathroom.  I hope you're enjoying your weekend too Shars,


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I just bought the Real Techniques Sclupting Kit from Ulta.* I had no idea they had new brushes *until I started browsing. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


  I wish I hadn't read this!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you love the sculpting kit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Sometimes all you need is a few kind words and some appreciation to turn a bad day into a good one and you certainly have done that for me!


   That's so sweet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> I'm so tired, my boyfriend took me to the gym this morning and he helped me work out.
> Gosh, my abs are hurting haha!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday  I have to finish my homework now and don't want to D:


   You'll be ready for that bikini on your vacation VK!!!!  Good luck with the homework.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You'll be ready for that bikini on your vacation VK!!!!  Good luck with the homework.


  Bikini! hah! I wish.
  Maybe  just shorter shorts haha... 
  I actually bought some monokinis for the vacation, it's approaching  I can't wait!!! 

  Thanks, this psych homework is so boring. So many labs to do D: someone help me haha.. it takes forever and they are all "memory" labs and I hate paying attention for that long @[email protected]


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Bikini! hah! I wish. Maybe  just shorter shorts haha...  I actually bought some monokinis for the vacation, it's approaching  I can't wait!!!   Thanks, this psych homework is so boring. So many labs to do D: someone help me haha.. it takes forever and they are all "memory" labs and I hate paying attention for that long @[email protected]


  Oh geez I really don't miss all that theory work!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Bikini! hah! I wish.
> Maybe  just shorter shorts haha...
> *I actually bought some monokinis for the vacation, it's approaching  I can't wait!!! *
> 
> Thanks, this psych homework is so boring. So many labs to do D: someone help me haha.. it takes forever and they are all "memory" labs and I hate paying attention for that long @[email protected]


   Woo hoooooo!!!!




 Psych is boring----I feel for  you VK!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Woo hoooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is pretty boring :/ lol! haha thanks!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy Monday everyone  Its supposed to be in the high fifties here today, spring time is on its way! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday everyone  Its supposed to be in the high fifties here today, spring time is on its way! ompom:


 Yes!! I have sooooo missed this weather!!! ompom: Good morning Mel!!  Good morning Guys


----------



## itskathleeeen (Mar 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday everyone  Its supposed to be in the high fifties here today, spring time is on its way! ompom:


 Morning!  High 80s here in Southern California! This past weekend was a heat wave!  Btw, I would be freezing in your weather lol! :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Monday everyone  Its supposed to be in the high fifties here today, spring time is on its way! ompom:





Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I have sooooo missed this weather!!! ompom: Good morning Mel!!  Good morning Guys





lipstickaholic said:


> Morning!  High 80s here in Southern California! This past weekend was a heat wave!  Btw, I would be freezing in your weather lol! :lol:


Morning


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning


 Morning D!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Morning D!!!


How was your weekend, fun I hope


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How was your weekend, fun I hope


 It was!!! I am Sooo getting used to no snow :haha: !! How was yours?? Hope you had a good time too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 16, 2015)

It's going to be a high of 81F here today! Is it summer already?


----------



## itskathleeeen (Mar 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's going to be a high of 81F here today! Is it summer already?


  I know what you mean! It's too hot!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got the loreal nude 1 palette it's good quality shadows are buttery smooth


----------



## jenise (Mar 16, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Just got the loreal nude 1 palette it's good quality shadows are buttery smooth


 I want this!! I've been looking. Where'd you find it??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It was!!! I am Sooo getting used to no snow :haha: !! How was yours?? Hope you had a good time too!!


Sorry for taking awhile to reply. The weekend wasn't the best. But I'm glad you had fun. Lol the snow part was probably the best.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry for taking awhile to reply. The weekend wasn't the best. But I'm glad you had fun. Lol the snow part was probably the best.


  Why D? Everything alright???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The best part?? of course you would feel all that basking under the sun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take it all away!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Why D? Everything alright???:support:  The best part?? of course you would feel all that basking under the sun!! :whip:  Take it all away!!!


Everything is fine, V  we are just back at square one and I had hoped we'd be a little further.  What's today's high temp over there? This weekend was crazy hot, high of 90s..eww lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Everything is fine, V  we are just back at square one and I had hoped we'd be a little further.  What's today's high temp over there? This weekend was crazy hot, high of 90s..eww lol


 I hope it does too D!! :hug: 90?? :thud: It's 45 right now !! Exactly half here ooh:


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> I want this!! I've been looking. Where'd you find it??


  Walmart.com has both of them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I hope it does too D!! :hug: 90?? :thud: It's 45 right now !! Exactly half here ooh:


Thanks V, missed you! 45 sounds like a dream  lol I know you all on that side need some heat..take it from me lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks V, missed you! 45 sounds like a dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Missed you too D!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Though its cold outside, just seeing the sun out & bright makes me happy!! now its going to be pretty windy here though!! Wind forecast for tomm as well! BUt it was supposed to snow so i will take it!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Missed you too D!! :frenz:    Though its cold outside, just seeing the sun out & bright makes me happy!! now its going to be pretty windy here though!! Wind forecast for tomm as well! BUt it was supposed to snow so i will take it!! :haha:


Still windy, but at least the sun is shining. It'll make everyone happy. Lol oh good, I'm glad it stopped snowing, hopefully clear weather is ahead and stays lol


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 16, 2015)

Made my daily stop at Ulta today for 2 Stila liners. I've looked at these so many times that it's not even funny. BOGO was enough to push me to finally get 2.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    It was nice out today,  It's supposed to snow on Friday, which is the first day of spring


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sorry for taking awhile to reply. The weekend wasn't the best. But I'm glad you had fun. Lol the snow part was probably the best.


   Awwww---I hope thing are calming down!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Just got the loreal nude 1 palette it's good quality shadows are buttery smooth


    That's really pretty!!!   You can do an awful lot with it!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's really pretty!!!   You can do an awful lot with it!  ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


  I know I can't wait to use it. It's really good quality for being drugstore not like those Maybeline palettes which doesn't make sense since loreal owns Maybelline


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 16, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know I can't wait to use it. It's really good quality for being drugstore not like those Maybeline palettes which doesn't make sense since loreal owns Maybelline


  I know the Maybelline the Nudes palette has gotten such awful reviews, but the hoarder in me ended up with the Blushing (Blushed) Nudes palette. I haven't even swatched it yet, at least it looks pretty from the outside?


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I know the Maybelline the Nudes palette has gotten such awful reviews, but the hoarder in me ended up with the Blushing (Blushed) Nudes palette. I haven't even swatched it yet, at least it looks pretty from the outside?


  I have the Maybeline nudes and I've swatched the brights and I think both palettes should be better quality I've definitely seen better quality in the Maybeline quads and such so I'm not really sure why these are lacking especially since the loreal palettes are amazing quality for drugstore and loreal owns Maybelline


----------



## mel33t (Mar 18, 2015)

I just bought a whole bunch of chubby stick products from Clinique, they're just so cute and chubby lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

How is everyone?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone?


 Lost sleep over JP!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Lost sleep over JP!


we all did, well most lol What are you getting from JP?


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> we all did, well most lol What are you getting from JP?


 I got Boca and Linda from Nordstrom michigan ave but acai is sold out. I might stalk for that one tomorrow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got Boca and Linda from Nordstrom michigan ave but acai is sold out. I might stalk for that one tomorrow


At least you got most of your haul  , Acai should be attainable, we just have to stalk tomorrow...as always lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> At least you got most of your haul  , Acai should be attainable, we just have to stalk tomorrow...as always lol


 Is Nordstrom going to get it tomorrow too? I prefer Nordies over Mac.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Is Nordstrom going to get it tomorrow too? I prefer Nordies over Mac.


I don't think so..I think it was just select nordies.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think so..I think it was just select nordies.


 Shootz! I hate stalking for Mac!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone?


Good, thanks! Yourself?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Shootz! I hate stalking for Mac!


me too    





NaomiH said:


> Good, thanks! Yourself?


Catching up on TWD..still lol so right now I'm good too. Glad you are doing good, Naomi :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> me too Catching up on TWD..still lol so right now I'm good too. Glad you are doing good, Naomi :hug:


I'm still in pj's at 2 in the afternoon and being a total slug. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm still in pj's at 2 in the afternoon and being a total slug. :haha:


it is well deserved, lol you need a sluggish pj wearing day


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is well deserved, lol you need a sluggish pj wearing day





NaomiH said:


> I'm still in pj's at 2 in the afternoon and being a total slug. :haha:


 That sounds like perfection lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> That sounds like perfection lol


Even have some wine and am doing a Godfather-a-thon. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is well deserved, lol you need a sluggish pj wearing day


Oh I do them almost everyday day off. :lol:


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Even have some wine and am doing a Godfather-a-thon. Lol


 Even more perfect! Hahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Even have some wine and am doing a Godfather-a-thon. Lol


Yaas, sounds great!   





NaomiH said:


> Oh I do them almost everyday day off. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Good, thanks! Yourself?


  Hi Naomi!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This made me smile!  I needed to smile![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Hey Dolly!  Good thanks and you?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000CD]  Dare I ask?  What's JP?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Never mind----Got it![/COLOR]   :comment:   [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


Meddy! :hug: :kiss: :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I do them almost everyday day off.


   I have at least one PJ day/week.  Since I'm home I do force myself to wear outfits so I don't get into a rut.  That's easy to do when you're home everyday.
  My big outing this week was yesterday----I went to the dentist.  I'll go to the Farmer's market on Saturday instead of Friday this week because we're expecting 
  SNOW on Friday---the first day of spring.  Well it arrives at 6:45 PM, which sounds so odd to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy!






I've been meaning to mention that I got about 3 Emails from Sephora indicating the item that I wanted is no longer available.  They never mentioned the item (s), and I only remember one for which I wanted notification when back in stock and that was Guerlain's Greta.  They don't even show it anymore in the lineup.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That sounds like fun!!!  I love the Godfather !![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I have at least one PJ day/week.  Since I'm home I do force myself to wear outfits so I don't get into a rut.  That's easy to do when you're home everyday.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  My big outing this week was yesterday----I went to the dentist.  I'll go to the Farmer's market on Saturday instead of Friday this week because we're expecting[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  SNOW on Friday---the first day of spring.  Well it arrives at 6:45 PM, which sounds so odd to me.[/COLOR]


It's one of my favorites! I usually do pj days unless I'm spending the day running errands. I get up, shower and pUT on a new set of pj's for the day. Lol I love going to the farmer's market,but haven't been able to go in awhile.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]I've been meaning to mention that I got about 3 Emails from Sephora indicating the item that I wanted is no longer available.  They never mentioned the item (s), and I only remember one for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which I wanted notification when back in stock and that was Guerlain's Greta.  They don't even show it anymore in the lineup.[/COLOR] :crybaby:


I got that too and figured it had to be Greta.  I also noticed that they seem to of lessened the lineup a bit via Sephora. Didn't even see Garconne earlier.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This made me smile!  I needed to smile![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Hey Dolly!  Good thanks and you?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000CD]  Dare I ask?  What's JP?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Never mind----Got it![/COLOR]   :comment:   [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


Hey meddy  I'm good too


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I also noticed that they seem to of lessened the lineup a bit via Sephora. Didn't even see Garconne earlier.


  Yikes!!!



Well I've just decided it wasn't meant to be.
I'm feeling some kind of way about the weather.  It's sunny like a gorgeous spring or summer day but it's as cold as all get out! We're getting snow on Friday and the 
  poor little Daffodils are trying to come out.   It's making me cranky, so I just did a little shopping at Nordies for the triple points:
     Dolce & Gabbana Cream Lipstick Delicious 415 (orange)
     NARS Lipstick Liguria (Nude)  @PrettyPackages inspired this purchase
     Burberry Complete Eye Palette #10 Rose Pink
     Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Eyeshadow Palette The Rebel (greens)
     Dolce & Gabbana Luminous Cheek Color Blush, Sole 15 (gorgeous orange) thanks to @Shars
     Butter London NP, Sweets (hot pink Nordies exclusive)

 So, when hubs gives me the side-eye I'll say the weather made me do it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Glad to hear that Dolly!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yikes!!![/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Well I've just decided it wasn't meant to be.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]I'm feeling some kind of way about the weather.  It's sunny like a gorgeous spring or summer day but it's as cold as all get out! We're getting snow on Friday and the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  poor little Daffodils are trying to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]come out.   It's making me cranky, so I just did a little shopping at Nordies for the triple points:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Dolce & Gabbana Cream Lipstick Delicious 415 (orange)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     NARS Lipstick Liguria (Nude)  @PrettyPackages inspired this purchase[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Burberry Complete Eye Palette #10 Rose Pink[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Eyeshadow Palette The Rebel (greens)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Dolce & Gabbana Luminous Cheek Color Blush, Sole 15 (gorgeous orange) thanks to @Shars[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Butter London NP, Sweets (hot pink Nordies exclusive)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] So, when hubs gives me the side-eye I'll say the weather made me do it!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


Ooo....you always have the best hauls! I hope this is the last bit of snow you guys get up there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








nice haul, meddy


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] This made me smile!  I needed to smile![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] Hey Dolly!  Good thanks and you?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000CD]  Dare I ask?  What's JP?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Never mind----Got it![/COLOR]   :comment:   [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


 Julia Petit


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yikes!!![/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Well I've just decided it wasn't meant to be.[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]I'm feeling some kind of way about the weather.  It's sunny like a gorgeous spring or summer day but it's as cold as all get out! We're getting snow on Friday and the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  poor little Daffodils are trying to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]come out.   It's making me cranky, so I just did a little shopping at Nordies for the triple points:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Dolce & Gabbana Cream Lipstick Delicious 415 (orange)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     NARS Lipstick Liguria (Nude)  @PrettyPackages inspired this purchase[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Burberry Complete Eye Palette #10 Rose Pink[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Eyeshadow Palette The Rebel (greens)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Dolce & Gabbana Luminous Cheek Color Blush, Sole 15 (gorgeous orange) thanks to @Shars[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Butter London NP, Sweets (hot pink Nordies exclusive)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] So, when hubs gives me the side-eye I'll say the weather made me do it!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Oooh, enjoy Delicious. I love that shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ooo....you always have the best hauls! I hope this is the last bit of snow you guys get up there.






Me too!  Otherwise I'll be sad & broke!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh, enjoy Delicious. I love that shade.


   Of course you do----we love our orange lippies!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I was really trying to get a lippie to go with that fiery blush---it's insane!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can't wait to see your swatches of The Rebel and Sole when you get a chance! Those are on my get next list.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]I've been meaning to mention that I got about 3 Emails from Sephora indicating the item that I wanted is no longer available.  They never mentioned the item (s), and I only remember one for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which I wanted notification when back in stock and that was Guerlain's Greta.  They don't even show it anymore in the lineup.[/COLOR] :crybaby:


 I got that mail too Meddy!! I was racking my brain thinking what it was since I had given email notification for quite some items!! :blink: good job sephora!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Julia Petit


    Thanks doll!  Can you tell I've been off the MAC train for a while now???



Don't forget Empire from 8-10 tonight.
   My friend just called to remind me---says he has his buttered popcorn ready!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got that mail too Meddy!! I was racking my brain thinking what it was since I had given email notification for quite some items!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know right?  I couldn't remember anything but Guerlain Greta.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks doll!  Can you tell *I've been off the MAC train for a while now???*[/COLOR]:train: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]forget Empire from 8-10 tonight.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My friend just called to remind me---says he has his buttered popcorn ready!!![/COLOR]


Don't blame you one bit, they're rather infuriating.  I even find myself annoyed by collections that I'm skipping. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think we've been talking about Rebel & Sole for quite a while right?  Hopefully I'll have them by mid week, next week. After all, it is Nordies




  Rebel was on my radar but you put Sole on it, and I'm so glad you did!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks doll!  Can you tell I've been off the MAC train for a while now???[/COLOR]:train: [COLOR=0000FF]Don't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]forget Empire from 8-10 tonight.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   My friend just called to remind me---says he has his buttered popcorn ready!!![/COLOR]


 I'll watch it later tonight. Probably past midnight while Mac stalking. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Don't blame you one bit, they're rather infuriating. I even find myself annoyed by collections that I'm skipping. Lol






​Truth be told, I don't want  to know what I've missed, but on the other hand, exploring other brands has been so amazing, and I've found some real gems in the process.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll watch it later tonight. Probably past midnight while Mac stalking. Lol.


    OK---I won't tell you what happens!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​Truth be told, I don't want  to know what I've missed, but on the other hand, exploring other brands has been so amazing, and I've found some real gems in the process.[/COLOR]


So have I. I still like seeing what's coming out,but I've not really been buying anything from the last several collections with the exception of those damn Toledo reds. Lol. I've actually not been buying much makeup or anything really at all though.  I do want that new Becca highlighter though along with the Laura Mercier one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2015)

The last thing I got from a Mac collection is the Toxic Tale repromote. Before that it was a mediocre lipstick and shadow from the Alluring Aqua collection (I think that's the name). The next thing I'm getting are those Giambattista Valli lipsticks. They look amazing.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The last thing I got from a Mac collection is the Toxic Tale repromote. Before that it was a mediocre lipstick and shadow from the Alluring Aqua collection (I think that's the name). The next thing I'm getting are those Giambattista Valli lipsticks. They look amazing.


I liked the two blushes I got from AA,the lippy and bronzer were okay. Definitely could of lived without them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OK---I won't tell you what happens!!![/COLOR]


 


NaomiH said:


> So have I. I still like seeing what's coming out,but I've not really been buying anything from the last several collections with the exception of those damn Toledo reds. Lol. I've actually not been buying much makeup or anything really at all though.  I do want that new Becca highlighter though along with the Laura Mercier one.


 You'll love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've actually not been buying much makeup or anything really at all though. I do want that new Becca highlighter though along with the Laura Mercier one.


 I need to hit the snooze button for a while too.  We have 4 weddings to go to this year---all of them out of state.



A very expensive year!!!
   I was supposed to try Becca Blushed Copper today and I forgot again---wore a Burberry one instead.  My LM one should arrive tomorrow.  I have NO willpower when it 
   comes to highlighters!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I need to hit the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]snooze button for a while too.  We have 4 weddings to go to this year---all of them out of state.[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]A very expensive year!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I was supposed to try Becca Blushed Copper today and I forgot again---wore a Burberry one instead.  My LM one should arrive tomorrow.  I have NO [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]willpower when it [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   comes to highlighters!!![/COLOR]


They're just so beautiful! They always just look so mouth wateringly fabulous in their pans and it's hard not to become smitten with them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I liked the two blushes I got from AA,the lippy and bronzer were okay. Definitely could of lived without them.


  That's the thing. I'm trying to avoid all things I feel like I can live without. I had two boxes of Mac crap I got rid of. All that money, it's ridiculous. I've broken out of that habit of OK I have the money and it's cute enough and it's Mac. They have to work a lot harder to get my money now. I was laughing earlier about the prices of some of their stuff. It's so high now that I say why get that when I can turn to Nars or Chanel for just a couple more bucks. Eh.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I need to hit the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]snooze button for a while too.  We have 4 weddings to go to this year---all of them out of state.[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]A very expensive year!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I was supposed to try Becca Blushed Copper today and I forgot again---wore a Burberry one instead.  My LM one should arrive tomorrow.  I have NO [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]willpower when it [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   comes to highlighters!!![/COLOR]


 Me too! It's tough!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> The last thing I got from a Mac collection is the Toxic Tale repromote. Before that it was a mediocre lipstick and shadow from the Alluring Aqua collection (I think that's the name). The next thing I'm getting are those* Giambattista Valli lipsticks. They look amazing.*


   The last MAC item that I purchased was Styled in Sepia lipstick.  I wish I hadn't read this! I looked them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're so pretty----brought tears to my eyes--sniff, sniff.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The last MAC item that I purchased was Styled in Sepia lipstick.  I wish I hadn't read this! I looked them up :crybaby: They're so pretty----brought tears to my eyes--sniff, sniff.[/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That's the thing. I'm trying to avoid all things I feel like I can live without. I had two boxes of Mac crap I got rid of. All that money, it's ridiculous. I've broken out of that habit of OK I have the money and it's cute enough and it's Mac. They have to work a lot harder to get my money now. I was laughing earlier about the prices of some of their stuff. It's so high now that I say why get that when I can turn to Nars or Chanel for just a couple more bucks. Eh.


I'm trying to avoid it too, I gave away and sold a lot of stuff over the last few months and it was mainly MAC items that got the boot. I'm being a lot more thoughtful about buying from them lately, especially those LE collections that are just such a time and energy suck it isn't even worth it. I'll still keep to buying staple items and the random LE item when I know it's something I'll use regularly, but other than that, no more of those old impulse buys I used to do. You're also right about the pricing, that JP blush is $24 and I'm debating it now because while I like MAC blushes, I could get a Tarte, NARS or Chanel blush for only a few dollars more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That's the thing. I'm trying to avoid all things I feel like I can live without. I had two boxes of Mac crap I got rid of. All that money, it's ridiculous. *I've broken out of that habit of OK I have the money and it's cute enough and it's Mac.* *They have to work a lot harder to get my money now.* I was laughing earlier about the prices of some of their stuff. It's so high now that I say why get that when I can turn to Nars or Chanel for just a couple more bucks. Eh.






PREACH!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   RIGHT!!!  Come at me with a design in the palette and I'm putty in their hands!!!![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:agree: [COLOR=0000FF]PREACH!!!!!   [/COLOR]


Never mind the lovely glow they give! I'm a sucker for a nice glow. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm trying to avoid it too, I gave away and sold a lot of stuff over the last few months and it was mainly MAC items that got the boot. I'm being a lot more thoughtful about buying from them lately, especially those LE collections that are just such a time and energy suck it isn't even worth it. I'll still keep to buying staple items and the random LE item when I know it's something I'll use regularly, but other than that, no more of those old impulse buys I used to do. You're also right about the pricing, that JP blush is $24 and I'm debating it now because while I like MAC blushes, I could get a Tarte, NARS or Chanel blush for only a few dollars more.






​I'm also starting to appreciate the obvious differences in the quality of the products....and there are some very distinct differences.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Where the heck is Miss [@]elegant-one[/@] lately? I miss her.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Where the heck is Miss [@]elegant-one[/@] lately? I miss her.


 She is right now at the sephora thread!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The last MAC item that I purchased was Styled in Sepia lipstick.  I wish I hadn't read this! I looked them up :crybaby: They're so pretty----brought tears to my eyes--sniff, sniff.[/COLOR]


  Pending swatches, I think they're a must. :lol: I love that designer's stuff, too. I mean I'm not skinny enough or rich enough to wear it, but I love his designs.   





NaomiH said:


> I'm trying to avoid it too, I gave away and sold a lot of stuff over the last few months and it was mainly MAC items that got the boot. I'm being a lot more thoughtful about buying from them lately, especially those LE collections that are just such a time and energy suck it isn't even worth it. I'll still keep to buying staple items and the random LE item when I know it's something I'll use regularly, but other than that, no more of those old impulse buys I used to do. You're also right about the pricing, that JP blush is $24 and I'm debating it now because while I like MAC blushes, I could get a Tarte, NARS or Chanel blush for only a few dollars more.


  I was looking at the highlighter from one of the upcoming collections, phillip something, I think and it's like $32. No way! The highlighters by thebalm are so awesome and less expensive.   Mac will always get my money for the prep+prime lip and the makeup wipes. Also, lip pencils like Cork and Cherry. If I ever run out of a lipstick in my life I'd buy another like Taupe. That's it, the staples and the really, truly special LE stuff. It's been so long since I've stalked for something it's gonna be so weird when I have to do it again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Never mind the lovely glow they give! I'm a sucker for a nice glow.


   YASSSSSSSSS!  Ask anyone manning the Hubble telescope----they see it!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Pending swatches, I think they're a must. :lol: I love that designer's stuff, too. I mean I'm not skinny enough or rich enough to wear it, but I love his designs.  I was looking at the highlighter from one of the upcoming collections, phillip something, I think and it's like $32. No way! The highlighters by thebalm are so awesome and less expensive.   Mac will always get my money for the prep+prime lip and the makeup wipes. Also, lip pencils like Cork and Cherry. If I ever run out of a lipstick in my life I'd buy another like Taupe. That's it, the staples and the really, truly special LE stuff. It's been so long since I've stalked for something it's gonna be so weird when I have to do it again.


Yeah, those can go jump off a bridge with their overspray and stuff. Not even going there, especially with the quality of product places like the Balm have (love their highlighters) or the fact that I can have Becca for a few dollars more. They have some good solid items in their perm lineup I will go back for,but I just can't with the LE anymore unless it gives me the vapors. If you do stalk for Valli, they have been a lot of times launching more towards the morning,so you should at least not have to do the overnight BS.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Mac will always get my money for the prep+prime lip and the makeup wipes. Also, lip pencils like Cork and Cherry. If I ever run out of a lipstick in my life I'd buy another like Taupe. That's it, the staples and the really, truly special LE stuff. It's been so long since I've stalked for something it's gonna be so weird when I have to do it again.


    MAC does have many amazing staples that I repurchase time & again!!!  I thought Prep & Prime lip was the end 
   all and be all until I tried Chanel Rouge Coco Baume---twice the price of MAC P & P but lasts longer & works 
   better IMHO.

   I initially felt bad when I stopped buying MAC because a manager at a local store used to put things aside for 
   me, and I would buy from her solely.  But she gets it and we're still friends....I just don't buy MAC the way I used 
   to.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] YASSSSSSSSS!  Ask anyone manning the Hubble telescope----they see it!!!![/COLOR]:lol:


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't been on here for awhile since I haven't been purchasing new makeup (my computer took all my extra monies) UNTIL TODAY.

  I just bought Nars Audacious Lipstick in Rita, Hourglass eyeshadow palette in Monochrome, and KVD lipstick in homegirl.


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think we've been talking about Rebel & Sole for quite a while right?  Hopefully I'll have them by mid week, next week. After all, it is Nordies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We have been. Since Rebel is perm, I'm saving that for my birthday "Treat Yo'self" haul lol! I'll be getting Sole in the next Sephora sale or whoever has a sale before then. I need it in my grubby little hands


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> We have been. Since Rebel is perm, I'm saving that for my birthday "Treat Yo'self" haul lol! I'll be getting Sole in the next Sephora sale or whoever has a sale before then. I need it in my grubby little hands


   Oh I love that theme,* "TREAT YO SELF"* 



That's the best ever!!!  I tried to wait for Sephora but I got sucked in by Nordie's triple points and 5% cash back w/Mr Rebates.  Oh and I just like getting packages!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile since I haven't been purchasing new makeup (my computer took all my extra monies) UNTIL TODAY.
> 
> I just bought Nars Audacious Lipstick in Rita, Hourglass eyeshadow palette in Monochrome, and KVD lipstick in homegirl.


   Very nice haul!!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, those can go jump off a bridge with their overspray and stuff. Not even going there, especially with the quality of product places like the Balm have (love their highlighters) or the fact that I can have Becca for a few dollars more. They have some good solid items in their perm lineup I will go back for,but I just can't with the LE anymore unless it gives me the vapors. If you do stalk for Valli, they have been a lot of times launching more towards the morning,so you should at least not have to do the overnight BS.


   Ok...I admit to having more highlighters than I'll ever need in a lifetime so I have several to compare.   I swear Becca has done an exceptional job with their pressed 
  highlighters.  They easily rival some of my pricey highlighters and that's the absolute truth!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love that theme,* "TREAT YO SELF"*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best ever!!!  I tried to wait for Sephora but I got sucked in by Nordie's triple points and 5% cash back w/Mr Rebates.  Oh and *I just like **getting packages!*








 I like grand hauls lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Ok...I admit to having more highlighters than I'll ever need in a lifetime so I have several to compare.   I swear Becca has done an exceptional job with their pressed[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  highlighters.  They easily rival [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]some of my pricey [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]highlighters and that's the absolute truth!!![/COLOR]


 I agree Meddy! Did you try your Dr. Bronners yet?


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I love that theme, *"TREAT YO SELF"*  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That's the best ever!!!  I tried to wait for Sephora but I got sucked in by Nordie's triple points and 5% cash back w/Mr Rebates.  Oh and I just like [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]getting packages![/COLOR]


 I haven't gotten a package in 2 weeks. I'm going through withdrawls!


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 18, 2015)

I haven't been on here for awhile since I haven't been purchasing new makeup (my computer took all my extra monies) UNTIL TODAY.

  I just bought Nars


SassyWonder said:


> I haven't gotten a package in 2 weeks. I'm going through withdrawls!


Try two months! I'm dyin' here. FINALLY one is on the way to me!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 18, 2015)

Both loreal palettes are on ultas website BOGO they are 20 bucks each (15 and change on Walmart website)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Where the heck is Miss [@]elegant-one[/@] lately? I miss her.


I was wondering the same 


Vineetha said:


> She is right now at the sephora thread!!


I figured she'd be over there lol buying up the place :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Good morning guys!! I am super early to work Today!! Always am on MAC launch day :lmao:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Today!! Always am on MAC launch day


  Good morning! Guess who is almost all caught up with TWD...lol
  Good thing, I've seen parts of season 5..but I will be all caught up soon and waiting on the next season


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good morning! Guess who is almost all caught up with TWD...lol Good thing, I've seen parts of season 5..but I will be all caught up soon and waiting on the next season ompom:


 FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! :ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning guys!! I am super early to work Today!! Always am on MAC launch day :lmao:


Howdy Buddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! :


  OMG V, I am obsessed! I got my mom into it, she loves it and my sister too.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Bestest show EVER!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, one of them anyway. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Buddy!


 Good Morninggggg Buddy!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Bestest show EVER!


  No idea what took me so long, but I finally get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> OMG V, I am obsessed! I got my mom into it, she loves it and my sister too.





NaomiH said:


> Bestest show EVER!


  Yay!!! One of my fav shows ever too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning guys!! I am super early to work Today!! Always am on MAC launch day :lmao:


 Good morning V! What's on your list?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Good morning V! What's on your list?


 Linda and boca C :amused:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Linda and boca C :amused:


 I'm just taking my chance to get acai. I made a colour pop order last night.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm just taking my chance to get acai. I made a colour pop order last night.


  I did too!! Had to get Tootsi and Rain!!!
  You will get it C!! I have convinced myself its going to be similar to Rebel lol!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I did too!! Had to get Tootsi and Rain!!! You will get it C!! I have convinced myself its going to be similar to Rebel lol!!hboy:


 I'm just getting it for packaging. I organized my lipsticks last night and I love looking at the le edition packages I got tootsie, westie and pepper


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm just getting it for packaging. I organized my lipsticks last night and I love looking at the le edition packages I got tootsie, westie and pepper


  Yay!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> No idea what took me so long, but I finally get it!!!!!!!!!


All our oke: finally did some good! :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Mar 19, 2015)

C did you get your Acai???


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking 

  What a crazy launch that Julia petit! 
  I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO... 
  Oh well DX


----------



## mel33t (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking   What a crazy launch that Julia petit!  I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO...  Oh well DX


  That launch was insane.


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That launch was insane.


  very much so!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> very much so!


 
  Did u guys get what u wanted?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking   What a crazy launch that Julia petit!  I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO...  Oh well DX


----------



## mel33t (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Did u guys get what u wanted?


  I picked up Boca and Linda. I hope I like Boca, that was a "on a whim purchase"   When's the next one?? :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Did u guys get what u wanted?


Pretty much!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking
> 
> What a crazy launch that Julia petit!
> I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO...
> Oh well DX


  Mrning Vk!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Totally insane launch!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> When's the next one??


  Next week


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking   What a crazy launch that Julia petit!  I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO...  Oh well DX


Morning VK!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Next week :lmao:


Philip Treacy right? I want Cardinal and Hollywood Cerise.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Next week


  haha seriously? D:


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Philip Treacy right? I want Cardinal and Hollywood Cerise.


 Can't wait for PT!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got an email that Lolita is back in stock at Sephora, if anyone was looking for it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Philip Treacy right? I want Cardinal and Hollywood Cerise.


I want Cardinal too!   





v0ltagekid said:


> Dolly! how are u?     Yea I feel like I have a Bite lippie that might be too similar to Boca, but I still love how it looks on Temptalia so I had to get it lol!  Seriously what's the next collection? lol...    good!  I think I failed by not getting the blush but somehow I figured it would be too light for me so I didn't get that and now I regret it D:   hey there!!     haha seriously? D:


Hey VK, I'm doing ok, how are you?  Long busy week huh :thud:


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I just got an email that Lolita is back in stock at Sephora, if anyone was looking for it!


 I'm tempted to get one, mine is too brown.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Philip Treacy right? I want Cardinal and Hollywood Cerise.


  And MAC is beauty too I think Buddy!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm tempted to get one, mine is too brown.


  Return urs! and buy a new one, I love mine :/


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> And MAC is beauty too I think Buddy!!


I'm not that excited about that one at all, I just want a few fluidlines.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not that excited about that one at all, I just want a few fluidlines.


 I'm with you lustres aren't my formula.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm alright, tired :/ this week has been so sooo long. :/ Statistics is still kicking me in the butt Return urs! and buy a new one, I love mine :/


 I'll do that. This one sucks!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not that excited about that one at all, I just want a few fluidlines.


  I am kind of luke warm on both the collections! I know I will get Siahi and if anything else would be the beauty powders!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I'm with you lustres aren't my formula.


Nope and the Amplifieds aren't my colours either. Easy skip! Thanks MAC. LOL


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Last night I was trying to practice winged liner and it was a disaster. Any one have any tips? I want to learn so bad. But Nope!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am kind of luke warm on both the collections! I know I will get Siahi and if anything else would be the beauty powders!!


Siahi is so gorgeous! I want to also grab 2 or 3 others from that collection and that's probably going to be it for me since I've been liking using a bit of coloured liner lately instead of my usual black.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nope and the Amplifieds aren't my colours either. Easy skip! Thanks MAC. LOL


 Exactly! My wallet is happy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm alright, tired :/ this week has been so sooo long. :/ Statistics is still kicking me in the butt Return urs! and buy a new one, I love mine :/


 You need to rest, take it easy every chance you get :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need to rest, take it easy every chance you get


  Now we can all move on with our lives! What's the next collection you are most interested in? Mac is beauty I got 1 lipstick and 2 paint pots so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Now we can all move on with our lives! What's the next collection you are most interested in? Mac is beauty I got 1 lipstick and 2 paint pots so far.


For me, MiB but only because those fluidlines :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Now we can all move on with our lives! What's the next collection you are most interested in? Mac is beauty I got 1 lipstick and 2 paint pots so far.


 Siahi from mac is beauty


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh and isn't Mia moretti also launching coming Thursday?? :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and isn't Mia moretti also launching coming Thursday?? :haha:


Mia, Philip and MiB lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mia, Philip and MiB lol


 I'm skipping Mia  and probably Philip


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh and isn't Mia moretti also launching coming Thursday?? :haha:


That collection is so lame it might as well be one of those all perm collections. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm skipping Mia  and probably Philip


I want 2 lippies from Philip and that's it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like grand hauls lol!
> Always!!!  But the little ones perk me up too!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh no---get on it!  You need a package stat! 



 Doctor's orders!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's what arrived this morning!   The pics don't do her justice.  I love this floral case! I think I need a little skirt to match it!!!                                                                                

*Givenchy Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible*


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Here's what arrived this morning!   The pics don't do her justice.  I love this floral case![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I think I need a little skirt to match it!!!                                                                                [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible[/COLOR]*
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


So cute! Enjoy Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Where the heck is Miss @elegant-one lately? I miss her.


  She's busy buying out Sephora and Tom Ford!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Today!! Always am on MAC launch day


 You're hauler-n-chief Vee


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Here's what arrived this morning!   The pics don't do her justice.  I love this floral case![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I think I need a little skirt to match it!!!                                                                                [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible[/COLOR]*
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 I love the packaging!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] She's busy buying out Sephora and Tom Ford!!![/COLOR]:haha:


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You're hauler-n-chief Vee[/COLOR]:haha:


 :haha: my givenchy Lippie comes today too :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I've  been gone for a few days, but I have been lurking
> 
> What a crazy launch that Julia petit!
> I managed to get Acai and Boca thank goodness :/ but now I wish I had gotten a backup and it's SO...
> Oh well DX


  Nice selections VK!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Always!!!  But the little ones perk me up too!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] OMG---so, so many times, and as recently as last night.  I got  the gallon jug in Lavender and I love it---my brushes do too!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh no---get on it!  You need a package stat![/COLOR] :nono: [COLOR=0000FF] Doctor's orders!!![/COLOR]


 Yes Ma'am I'm on it! Started using my walker this week. I need a pick me up. Pun totally intended. I have to laugh about this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> my givenchy Lippie comes today too






FedEx comes so much earlier than UPS here in my area.  My Laura Mercier highlighter should be here later today via UPS.
               The packaging is so awesome!  It feels like leather and is so unique.  I love it.  I haven't even swatched the lipstick--I'm so enamored by the case!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]FedEx comes so much earlier than UPS here in my area.  My Laura Mercier highlighter should be here later today via UPS.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               The packaging is so awesome!  It feels like leather and is so unique.  I love it.  I haven't even swatched the lipstick--I'm so [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]enamored by the case!!![/COLOR]


 Where would I buy it in this case? I kinda need this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yes Ma'am I'm on it! Started using my walker this week. I need a pick me up. Pun totally intended. I have to laugh about this.


    I'm so sorry you're struggling right now Sassy.  I'm glad your humor is helping you through it...you have the best attitude ever!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so sorry you're struggling right now Sassy.  I'm glad your humor is helping you through it...you have the best attitude ever!![/COLOR]:kiss:


 Thanks Meddy!  I'm gonna keep it sexy regardless of what happens. I got this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Where would I buy it in this case? I kinda need this!


  Yes you would love this!!!  PM'd ya!  Anyone else just yell!


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yes you would love this!!!  PM'd ya!  Anyone else just yell![/COLOR]


 I need it tooooo it's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Meddy!  I'm gonna keep it sexy regardless of what happens. *I got this!*






Way to go Sass!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> I need it tooooo it's so gorgeous!!


  I got you Jenise!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Here's what arrived this morning!   The pics don't do her justice.  I love this floral case![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I think I need a little skirt to match it!!!                                                                                [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible[/COLOR]*
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


 You got 205 instead of 204


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You got 205 instead of 204


 Yes---I just wrote to you about that in the Givenchy thread.  The online description says 204---and did when I ordered it.  I even wrote it that way on my inventory document, but when it arrived today it was 205.  I didn't care because I don't have 204 but if I already had 205 and was expecting 204 that might have been a problem.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good morning! Guess who is almost all caught up with TWD...lol Good thing, I've seen parts of season 5..but I will be all caught up soon and waiting on the next season ompom:


  Yay!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> FedEx comes so much earlier than UPS here in my area.  My Laura Mercier highlighter should be here later today via UPS.
> The packaging is so awesome!  It feels like leather and is so unique.  I love it.  I haven't even swatched the lipstick--I'm so enamored by the case!!!


  It's right the opposite for me - Fedex is awful around here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

@Medgal07  That lippy is gorgeous


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


 Beauty blender !! Haven't used a brush for foundation in a long time!! Although the real techniques brush and Hakuhodo g5556 are the ones I use if using a brush!! Current foundation: nars weightless one and dior nude Air!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yep - I managed to skip and I'm proud of myself!     I don't like lustres, but the two amplifieds (Diva-Ish and Make Me Gorgeous) are catching my eye. They are both colors I will wear a lot in spring and summer. Diva-Ish has been compared to Red Balloon and I wore RB today and loved how it looked. Same with MMG - compared to Toxic Tale and Toying Around and I love wearing both of those.   Beautiful! Enjoy   It's right the opposite for me - Fedex is awful around here.


 Ditto! FedEx service here sucks!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beauty blender !! Haven't used a brush for foundation in a long time!! Although the real techniques brush and Hakuhodo g5556 are the ones I use if using a brush!! Current foundation: nars weightless one and dior nude Air!!


  I've been showing my beauty blender more love lately. There are mornings I definitely don't have time for it, though. BTW... I wish I could have gotten that Nars foundation to work on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beauty blender !! Haven't used a brush for foundation in a long time!! Although the real techniques brush and Hakuhodo g5556 are the ones I use if using a brush!! Current foundation: nars weightless one and dior nude Air!!


  Beauty Blender is everything, especially for my dry ass skin lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beauty Blender is everything, especially for my dry ass skin lol


  Mhmm, that's why I love it. No micro-exfoliation. Now I just need to find a brush that won't cause any.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mhmm, that's why I love it. No micro-exfoliation. Now I just need to find a brush that won't cause any.


  The only brush I use is the Real Tech expert face brush, use it with just about everything, when I am too lazy for the beauty blender
  My nars, tarte, maybelline, mac foundations work well with that brush, almost as great as my beauty blender. 
  Hope your find the brush you are looking for, Mandy!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've been showing my beauty blender more love lately. There are mornings I definitely don't have time for it, though. BTW... I wish I could have gotten that Nars foundation to work on me.





Dolly Snow said:


> Beauty Blender is everything, especially for my dry ass skin lol


 It is!! since I have soooo gotten used to it, it takes a lot lesser time for me than using brushes !! I am paranoid about brush streaks even if there aren't any lmao!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Medgal07  That lippy is gorgeous
> Thank you Dolly!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> ...


    Hi Mandy!!!  I use the Chanel *Blending Foundation* Brush(Stippling) *#7 with *Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation.  I alternate between that and Guerlain 
   Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy Glow Fluid Foundation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The only brush I use is the Real Tech expert face brush, use it with just about everything, when I am too lazy for the beauty blender My nars, tarte, maybelline, mac foundations work well with that brush, almost as great as my beauty blender.  Hope your find the brush you are looking for, Mandy!


  Thanks, Dolly. I really need to get a second one of those. I've been using mine with my Colourpop  blushes and it works great with those. I need to get another to keep for my foundation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks much CQ!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you Dolly!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Hi Mandy!!!  I use the Chanel *Blending Foundation* Brush(Stippling) *#7 with *Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation.  I alternate between that and Guerlain[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Terracotta Joli Teint Healthy [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Glow Fluid Foundation.[/COLOR]


  I'm going to have to look into that one! Thanks, Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, Dolly. I really need to get a second one of those.* I've been using mine with my Colourpop blushes and it works great with those.* I need to get another to keep for my foundation.


  hmm I may have try that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm going to have to look into that one! Thanks, Meddy!


 ​It looks like the MAC #187 but it's softer and the handle is shorter---I like that because it gives me more control of the brush.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hmm I may have try that.


  As you said, it really is a great brush... so versatile!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​It looks like the MAC #187 but it's softer and the handle is shorter---I like that because it gives me more control of the brush.[/COLOR]


  It sounds lovely! I've also been curious about the Wayne Goss Stippling brush. It looks beautiful. That one and his #1 foundation brush.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Here's what arrived this morning!   The pics don't do her justice.  I love this floral case![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I think I need a little skirt to match it!!!                                                                                [/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Le Rouge 205 Fuchsia Irresistible[/COLOR]*
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Oh, Meddy, this is giving me life! A floral skirt to match... can you imagine? Love it.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


  I use the beauty blender with A mix of Estée Lauder double wear and neutrogena healthy skin I like the apply it first with a foundation brush to paint it on lol and then blend with the beauty blender


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Is that a smiling Dolly I see?  Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Is that a smiling Dolly I see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, felt like a change


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, felt like a change :haha:


  Lol!  The unicorn Dolly smile...


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Last night I was trying to practice winged liner and it was a disaster. Any one have any tips? I want to learn so bad. But Nope!


Ok so I could not figure out winged liner for the longest time until I saw this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaLzcvGQxjw

  Basically, follow the line from your bottom eyelid straight out and draw a line. Then thicken it.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

I use Kat Von D's foundation brush (no longer sold) that came in her brush kit. It's OK, but it get gunked up with foundation pretty easily and I have to clean it rather frequently. I keep meaning to buy a beauty blender.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok so I could not figure out winged liner for the longest time until I saw this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaLzcvGQxjw  Basically, follow the line from your bottom eyelid straight out and draw a line. Then thicken it.


  My eyes have a love/hate relationship with winged liner. They aren't really made for it but I just love winged liner so much that I do it sometimes anyway.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> My eyes have a love/hate relationship with winged liner. They aren't really made for it but I just love winged liner so much that I do it sometimes anyway.


  Yeah, my eyes are really hooded kinda? So it messes up the line a bit. But I love the look of winged liner so much I do it anyway.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Mar 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah, my eyes are really hooded kinda? So it messes up the line a bit. But I love the look of winged liner so much I do it anyway.


  Yep, same here, and my crease extends farther out than most people I see doing tutorials and it gets in the way. It's such a beautiful look, though! I've been going back in with eyeshadow and smoking out the line a bit afterwards so that it doesn't have to be perfect. Helps to camouflage that little zig zag I get from the hood and the crease of my eye running through the wing.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok so I could not figure out winged liner for the longest time until I saw this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaLzcvGQxjw  Basically, follow the line from your bottom eyelid straight out and draw a line. Then thicken it.


 Thanks Love! I have really hooded eyes and I can't figure out a way that works. I feel like saying screw it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Meddy, this is giving me life! A floral skirt to match... can you imagine? Love it.


    Wouldn't that just be insane!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Love! I have really hooded eyes and I can't figure out a way that works. I feel like saying screw it.


  Oh me too Sassy.  One of the ladies in the Theme Makeup thread shared a video made specifically for hooded lids & winged liner.  It was so excellent that even I was able to do it.  The problem is I only did it that one time.  I'll try to find it and post it here.  I'd really like to get in the habit of doing it more often...it's a fun look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Love! I have really hooded eyes and I can't figure out a way that works. I feel like saying screw it.


  Keep trying, sassy. It takes ages, not even mine is perfect. I just do my best, that is all we can do.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

It took me forever to get winged eyeliner right. The struggle is real!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2015)

Got my Sephora package yesterday. I LOVE the Nars Ita brush! It's everything I hoped it would be. With the MUFE powder I've only played a little bit so far and I like it, I can definitely see the blurring effect, a lot more than with the Hourglass powder or any other one in fact. It does feel a little dry and not as fine and smooth as the Chanel, but I already expected that. Can't wait to wear it in a full look. 
  The sample of the MUFE primer (#2) is weird, I don't like its super thick texture at all. Feels satiny-matte and very silicon-y on the skin. Don't think I will order any of them (although I'm curious to know if the other ones have the same texture). My skin didn't look any different either, just a bit mattified which is not what I want in any product since I have dry skin. I didn't put foundation on, so I'm not sure if that would give different results.
  (Also had a sample of the new Armani Si fragrance... wowza... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

  Has anyone seen or already tried that new Bobbi Brown Serum foundation? I don't usually buy BB products, but that one sounds great. Wondering what shade I'd need / if there is one that matches me.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm grumpy. I just checked and my Sephora order hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm glad you love the brush. Does the perfume stink? If so how bad?   The MUFE powder sounds awesome. I've never tried any BB products, though I have been curious.  But this all soubds like an awesome haul from sephora, off to look at that BB foundation lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Keep trying, sassy. It takes ages, not even mine is perfect. I just do my best, that is all we can do.


 I will Dolly Love. I want my wings to florish dammit!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> But this all soubds like an awesome haul from sephora, off to look at that BB foundation lol


  It does smell bad to me, I don't even know how to describe it. Just very strong and not pleasant.
  I've been hesitant to try more BB skin products, I only had the concealer and corrector so far and I hated those. They were very dry on me, I couldn't use them. The foundation does sounds very promising though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I will Dolly Love. I want my wings to florish dammit!


May you have the wings you always dreamed of :hug:    





Naynadine said:


> It does smell bad to me, I don't even know how to describe it. Just very strong and not pleasant. I've been hesitant to try more BB skin products, I only had the concealer and corrector so far and I hated those. They were very dry on me, I couldn't use them. The foundation does sounds very promising though!


I'll have to sample it..just to see if it smells off to me Lol. A lot of people swear by that brand. I'm curious if grabbing a few samples, some time will be worth it or not.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


  I use the RT Expert Face brush with any of my foundations... MAC Studio Fix Fluid, Matchmaster, Revlon Colorstay or Colorstay Whipped. I think I've used it with NARS Sheer Glow.


----------



## Tahlia (Mar 19, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Mhmm, that's why I love it. No micro-exfoliation. Now I just need to find a brush that won't cause any.


  Have you tried the MAC 130 brush? It's the only brush I like for foundation coz it doesn't cause streakiness.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


MAC Studio Fix and I like the 130.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Love! I have really hooded eyes and I can't figure out a way that works. I feel like saying screw it.


It so hard with the hooded lids! Sometimes I can get wings that would cut a person and others it's just a big ol fail. I've watched a few good YouTube videos though and try to practice at it to get better.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


 Beauty blender. Kat von d #66 mixed with Guerlain baby glow


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

omg I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee si! cant believe you dont like it haha


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


  I mix Estee Lauder double wear with Armani Luminous Silk - the perfect finish and amount of coverage. I apply with a black beauty blender. I have dry skin but mixing these two foundations is perfect for me!


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beauty Blender is everything, especially for my dry ass skin lol


  preach haha


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It does smell bad to me, I don't even know how to describe it. Just very strong and not pleasant. I've been hesitant to try more BB skin products, I only had the concealer and corrector so far and I hated those. They were very dry on me, I couldn't use them. The foundation does sounds very promising though!


 Thanks NAy!! I was planning of using one of their gazillion new primers :haha: a try!!  Maybe not!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> omg I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee si! cant believe you dont like it haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you can try them in store I would do that. Maybe the nourishing one has a thinner consistency and more moisturizing formula? I wanted the pink one, but after trying that sample I'm afraid that one will be the same as #2 (the grey tube) just pinker.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Question for everyone: What is your current favorite foundation brush? Also, if you could tell what foundation(s) you are using with it that would be helpful.


  Real Techniques Buffing Brush. I always, always come back to it. As for foundation I rotate between MUFE HD, MUFE Full Cover concealer and the new UD concealer.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> preach haha


Lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 20, 2015)

Whaaaaaat! Sí is everything on me, its currently my most worn perfume.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

I remember smelling Si in store but I don't really remember it so I must not have liked it lol I want Dolce by Dolce and Gabana but it's so expensive. I recently got Daisy Sorbet because I love pretty much every Marc Jacobs perfume.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Ladies,

  Happy to see you here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Ladies,  Happy to see you here.:bouquet:


Domi :kiss:


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2015)

*TEAMENABLEEVERYBODYINTOBUYINGEVERYTHING*

*I am not coming very often at the moment, but I don't forget my favorite words.*





I hope you are doing fine.
  See you soon, in the meantime, Teamenableeverybody....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't changed I fear^^


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Domi


Hello Dolly,






 So glad to see you here where you belong Viva la Makeup


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Ladies,  Happy to see you here.:bouquet:


 Hiiiiii !!! :yaay: long time no see!! Missed you around here Dom


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiiiiii !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is true . missed you all too ( just not in the mood sometimes but I will come back lol )


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Ladies,  Happy to see you here.:bouquet:


Missed you tons and tons Dominique! :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Happy to see you here.


  So happy to see you on here even if only for a bit! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a confession.

  I'm already overwhelmed with my recent haulage. And I'm going to a Nordie's Beauty Trend Show tomorrow, so yeah... there's that as well. I hate when Beauty Trend Show overlaps with Ulta 21 Days of Beauty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Happy to see you here.






Our Dominique is back!!!!   Yay!!!  So, so good to see you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm grumpy.  I just shoveled snow.  I need food.  I haven't eaten all day



I need my strength to buy makeup.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm grumpy.  I just shoveled snow.  I need food.  I haven't eaten all day[/COLOR]:thud: [COLOR=0000FF]I need my strength to buy makeup.[/COLOR]


  :lol: We barely got anything here. Maybe an inch. That's good because I have places to go and things to buy.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm grumpy.  I just shoveled snow.  I need food.  I haven't eaten all day
> 
> 
> 
> I need my strength to buy makeup.








 Get some rest & refuel meddy!!We didnt get that much snow either! It started late afternoon but till now has been manageable (meaning no shoveling needed)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Get some rest & refuel meddy!!We didnt get that much snow either! It started late afternoon but till now has been manageable (meaning no shoveling needed)


  We had about 4.5 inches and it's very wet and heavy.  That was my cardio & weights training for the day.



I refueled sensibly only because I don't keep goodies in 
   the house.


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm grumpy.  I just shoveled snow.  I need food.  I haven't eaten all day
> 
> 
> 
> *I need my strength to buy makeup.*


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm grumpy.  I just shoveled snow.  I need food.  I haven't eaten all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Don't worry, I just bought enough for both of us for a bit. I had my Nordie's Beauty Trend Show, and multiple orders showed up yesterday.

  Among the highlights: Tom Ford Pink Tease, Shiseido cleanser, Bobbi Brown Mini Cream Shadow Duo, Guerlain Kiss Kiss 344, Chanel Suzanne, Chanel Tisse Camelia Les 4 Ombres, Sara Happ Sparkling Peach Lip Scrub & Lip Slip, Buttrer London Patent Shine 10x Nail Lacquer, MAC Heroine (in the show, this was paired with VG Miley gloss for a lip look that I literally had to track down the MUA and ask "what is that ?!? I need that!"), NARS Creamy Concealer, Clinique Cheek Pop... GWPs/bonus/gifts from Chanel, Guerlain, Sara Happ. And a bunch of fragrance samples

  Orders: Tatcha (blotting poweders x2, lotion), ColourPop (3x lippies, 3x lip pencils, 1x eyeshadow), Barneys (Givenchy Le Rouge 205- Floral Leather case)

  I also have been having some drugstore fun as well.

  I think I'm done for awhile.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but they changed my job duties at work and I am swamped!!   Shameless plug:    If anyone would be so inclined to hop over to Instagram and vote for me on the @litcosmetics page, I was selected for the voting round for glitter Friday this week. The theme was rainbow, so there are some amazing entries!! This is mine:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All you need to do to vote is pick your favorite(s!) and "like" the photo on the Lit Cosmetics Instagram page


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

In other news... How is everyone?! I miss the makeup chatter. I seem to not buy as much when I am Mia, though. Enablers


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but they changed my job duties at work and I am swamped!!   Shameless plug:    If anyone would be so inclined to hop over to Instagram and vote for me on the @litcosmetics page, I was selected for the voting round for glitter Friday this week. The theme was rainbow, so there are some amazing entries!! This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IAmakeupaddict said:


> In other news... How is everyone?! I miss the makeup chatter. I seem to not buy as much when I am Mia, though. Enablers


That is some beautiful work! I will hop right over and vote for you!  I'm doing well, and I hope you are too. Did you buy any makeup recently?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is some beautiful work! I will hop right over and vote for you!  I'm doing well, and I hope you are too. Did you buy any makeup recently?


  Thank you, Dolly! I haven't bought much lately, for myself at least. I've bought several things for friend's birthdays. I've bought some glitters and quite a bit of nail supplies and a few repurchases (foundation etc).. I haven't seen a lot that I find new or exciting. You?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but they changed my job duties at work and I am swamped!!   Shameless plug:    If anyone would be so inclined to hop over to Instagram and vote for me on the @litcosmetics page, I was selected for the voting round for glitter Friday this week. The theme was rainbow, so there are some amazing entries!! This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done! Beautiful look!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Done! Beautiful look!


  :bouquet: thank you! How have you been?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> :bouquet: thank you! How have you been?


Been doing okay, thanks! How have you been?


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Been doing okay, thanks! How have you been?


  I've been well, thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but they changed my job duties at work and I am swamped!!   Shameless plug:    If anyone would be so inclined to hop over to Instagram and vote for me on the @litcosmetics page, I was selected for the voting round for glitter Friday this week. The theme was rainbow, so there are some amazing entries!! This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg!! So pretty!! Done!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Omg!! So pretty!! Done!!


  thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Don't worry, I just bought enough for both of us for a bit. I had my Nordie's Beauty Trend Show, and multiple orders showed up yesterday.
> 
> Among the highlights: Tom Ford Pink Tease, Shiseido cleanser, Bobbi Brown Mini Cream Shadow Duo, Guerlain Kiss Kiss 344, Chanel Suzanne, Chanel* Tisse Camelia Les 4 Ombres, Sara Happ Sparkling Peach Lip Scrub & Lip Slip*, Buttrer London Patent Shine 10x Nail Lacquer, *MAC Heroine *(in the show, this was paired with VG Miley gloss for a lip look that I literally had to track down the MUA and ask "what is that ?!? I need that!"), NARS Creamy Concealer, Clinique Cheek Pop... GWPs/bonus/gifts from Chanel, Guerlain, Sara Happ. And a bunch of fragrance samples
> 
> ...


   It's so nice to see you!!!   This is so cute & fun!!!!   Clearly you have skills!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thank you, Dolly! I haven't bought much lately, for myself at least. I've bought several things for friend's birthdays. I've bought some glitters and quite a bit of nail supplies and a few repurchases (foundation etc).. I haven't seen a lot that I find new or exciting. You?


Glitters :eyelove: pretty much the same, I've been busy lately and haven't had time to really haul anything.  Usually just a lippie here and there lol


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Love your haul-----great choices....I have a few  of the items you just purchased.  I hope you love them as much as I do!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  It's so nice to see you!!!   This is so cute & fun!!!!   Clearly you have skills!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you! When it was done it kind of reminded me of Rainbow Brite (and my childhood!) it was fun to create!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Glitters :eyelove: pretty much the same, I've been busy lately and haven't had time to really haul anything.  Usually just a lippie here and there lol


  Love me some glitters  how is the family?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 21, 2015)

I love Lit Cosmetics I just voted for you!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I love Lit Cosmetics I just voted for you!


  Yay! Thank you! I love Lit, too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I'm going to try and save to go to IMATS LA next year. I've never been and I've always wanted to go.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to try and save to go to IMATS LA next year. I've never been and I've always wanted to go.


  That would be so much fun! I've always wanted to go, too!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> That would be so much fun! I've always wanted to go, too!


I'd love to take advantage of some of the brush deals and hit up the Sugarpill booth. Not to mention just have the experience of going.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'd love to take advantage of some of the brush deals and hit up the Sugarpill booth. Not to mention just have the experience of going.


  I've been telling myself no to the new chromalusts dice they came out but my resolve is getting weak


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I've been telling myself no to the new chromalusts dice they came out but my resolve is getting weak


Girl, yours and mine both! There's only so long that one can say no to such pretty things.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love your haul-----great choices....I have a few  of the items you just purchased.  I hope you love them as much as I do!!!


 
  You were tired from shoveling snow, but I actually ended up taking a nap because shopping/beauty wore _me_ out!!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Girl, yours and mine both! There's only so long that one can say no to such pretty things.


  I just "accidently" ordered Hug Life, Charmy and Countess. And Kitten Parade pressed shadow. Sigh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Thank you! When it was done it kind of reminded me of Rainbow Brite (and my childhood!) it was fun to create!  Love me some glitters  how is the family?


Family is good. We have a bit on our plate right now but nothing I can't sort through. How's the family on your end?   





NaomiH said:


> I think I'm going to try and save to go to IMATS LA next year. I've never been and I've always wanted to go.


If you are going, I am going :hug:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Family is good. We have a bit on our plate right now but nothing I can't sort through. How's the family on your end? If you are going, I am going :hug:


  Family is good. Grandma is turning 92 in a couple of weeks! Praying for your family


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Family is good. Grandma is turning 92 in a couple of weeks! Praying for your family


I am glad your family is good. Happy early birthday to your grandma! Thank you dear.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I just "accidently" ordered Hug Life, Charmy and Countess. And Kitten Parade pressed shadow. Sigh.


:lol: Woohoo! Enjoy!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Family is good. We have a bit on our plate right now but nothing I can't sort through. How's the family on your end? If you are going, I am going :hug:


Woot! ompom:


----------



## Anaphora (Mar 21, 2015)

I miss you all! :hug:  I've started going to the gym and trying to get in shape, so that on top of my 60 hour work week means I'm not here much. What's new?


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 21, 2015)

I swear I only went to Target to buy some bread...and somehow these snuck in my cart.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> You were tired from shoveling snow, but I actually ended up taking a nap because shopping/beauty wore _me_ out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Accidents do happen!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I swear I only went to Target to buy some bread...and somehow these snuck in my cart.....






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've started going to the gym and trying to get in shape, so that on top of my 60 hour work week means I'm not here much. What's new?


    Nice to see you!!!  You're doing good stuff---getting in shape & making money!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've started going to the gym and trying to get in shape, so that on top of my 60 hour work week means I'm not here much. What's new?


  I miss you all too! 
  School has me going cray, but I am also starting to work out :/ 
  but today I'm skipping it lol!

  I hope everyone is doing great


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I swear I only went to Target to buy some bread...and somehow these snuck in my cart.....


  those are so cute omg !


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 22, 2015)

I found this lip cream at my Rite Aid  i hope i like the formula they have 5 more colors.


----------



## jenise (Mar 22, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I found this lip cream at my Rite Aid  i hope i like the formula they have 5 more colors.


 Love that color!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 22, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  the color is awesome, let me know what u think! does it dry matte?


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Has anyone used the LUXIE brushes?
> I am getting one in my ipsy this month, and I had never heard of them before.
> Wondering if it's a good one @[email protected]  it looks like a full sized blush brush too


  Can I pop in here hella late and ask what you thought of the brush? I'm seeing their brushes all over and considering buying but I'm wary of buying dud products!! (sorry if you answered already, I don't have the time to go through all these posts )


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 22, 2015)

missmeghan said:


> Can I pop in here hella late and ask what you thought of the brush? I'm seeing their brushes all over and considering buying but I'm wary of buying dud products!! (sorry if you answered already, I don't have the time to go through all these posts )


  haha that's funny I forgot I asked so IDK if anyone answered me.

  I don't like the brush. Sadly, it's too flimsy for me, it doesn't blend out well imo. I knew it was too good to be true, and too cute.. haha.. 
  I don't know what to use it for since it's so soft, it doesn't pick up much product at all and the shape is too awkward for anything else :/

  I recommend Sigma brushes ftw! or real techniques!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I miss you all too!
> School has me going cray, but I am also starting to work out :/
> but today I'm skipping it lol!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great


 Hang in there VK!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


   That's really pretty!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 22, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I found this lip cream at my Rite Aid  i hope i like the formula they have 5 more colors.


Pretty color    





novocainedreams said:


> I swear I only went to Target to buy some bread...and somehow these snuck in my cart.....


those brushes are so pretty.    





Anaphora said:


> I miss you all! :hug:  I've started going to the gym and trying to get in shape, so that on top of my 60 hour work week means I'm not here much. What's new?


Missed you too


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> haha that's funny I forgot I asked so IDK if anyone answered me.
> 
> I don't like the brush. Sadly, it's too flimsy for me, it doesn't blend out well imo. I knew it was too good to be true, and too cute.. haha..
> I don't know what to use it for since it's so soft, it doesn't pick up much product at all and the shape is too awkward for anything else :/
> ...


  Ahaha I figured so. I feel like so often, the products you see hawked all over blogs and YT are so overhyped... can't even trust reviews anymore  I have RT! But up here they're so hard to come by, I found one little place selling them but they've jacked the price up so much... and RT doesn't ship to Canada. Otherwise I'd be all over those Bold Metals. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and buy some MACs.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> those are so cute omg !
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  I know, I just want to put them on display on my vanity, haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I miss you all! :hug:  I've started going to the gym and trying to get in shape, so that on top of my 60 hour work week means I'm not here much. What's new?


:hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

missmeghan said:


> Ahaha I figured so. I feel like so often, the products you see hawked all over blogs and YT are so overhyped... can't even trust reviews anymore  I have RT! But up here they're so hard to come by, I found one little place selling them but they've jacked the price up so much... and RT doesn't ship to Canada. Otherwise I'd be all over those Bold Metals. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and buy some MACs.


  I haven't loved my Mac brushes, maybe I'm cray haha... 
  Sorry, I have no idea what brands you can get in Canada  





  How is everyone doing  ?  what are we buying today?
  I finally bit the bullet and bought the Tria! I can't wait for that to arrive so I can try it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

How is everyone doing today?
  I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

MAC restocked Summer Opal BP and I may or may not of bought it. :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.


  Oh its just so stressful!! Stay Strong & Take care D!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.


  Hi Dolly!
  I'm sorry you have to go through that, I hope that everything gets resolved soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> MAC restocked Summer Opal BP and I may or may not of bought it.








 of course not!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> MAC restocked Summer Opal BP and I may or may not of bought it.


  They restocked Cinderella too..
  I bought some stuff :/ hahahah
  feeling so guilty


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> They restocked Cinderella too..
> I bought some stuff :/ hahahah
> feeling so guilty


  i got HEA too! I didnt even know I wanted it lmao!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  of course not!!





v0ltagekid said:


> They restocked Cinderella too.. I bought some stuff :/ hahahah feeling so guilty





Vineetha said:


> i got HEA too! I didnt even know I wanted it lmao!!!


:lmao: We're such addicts! Love it! I hope they restock Linda blush soon! If ya'll see it,will you PM me?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing today? I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.


:hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :lmaoWe're such addicts! Live it! I hope they restock Linda blush soon! If ya'll see it,will you PM me?


  If I catch a restock and you arent here I will get it for you Buddy! By the time msg reach, it will all be gone!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If I catch a restock and you arent here I will get it for you Buddy! By the time msg reach, it will all be gone!!


Thank you V! You're the best! :kiss: I can't believe I missed it like a total dummy in the time it took to enter in a payment method!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i got HEA too! I didnt even know I wanted it lmao!!!
> I love that! I got a backup haha... I haven't used mine once.
> Gosh it's so pretty <3
> 
> ...


  Sure if I see it I'll let u know asap. 
  I am still surprised that it sold out like that.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I love that! I got a backup haha... I haven't used mine once. Gosh it's so pretty


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.









  I got an email today that I won an Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Shine lipstick. Super happy about it, I just hope it's not a red (if it is, I'm going to give it to my mom).


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :hug:   I got an email today that I won an Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Shine lipstick. Super happy about it, I just hope it's not a red (if it is, I'm going to give it to my mom).


Awesome Nadine! Congrats!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I got an email today that I won an Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Shine lipstick. Super happy about it, I just hope it's not a red (if it is, I'm going to give it to my mom).


  Awesome Nay!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I got an email today that I won an Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Shine lipstick. Super happy about it, I just hope it's not a red (if it is, I'm going to give it to my mom).


  Wow! Lucky. I love that formula. It's so smooth and lightweight but still pigmented.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! Lucky. I love that formula. It's so smooth and lightweight but still pigmented.


  Thanks, girls  I'm really excited to try the formula, haven't tried any EL lipsticks yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly! I'm sorry you have to go through that, I hope that everything gets resolved soon.


Hi! Thank you, I know it will soon.    





Naynadine said:


> :hug:   I got an email today that I won an Estee Lauder Pure Colour Envy Shine lipstick. Super happy about it, I just hope it's not a red (if it is, I'm going to give it to my mom).


Awesome Nay! Congrats, this is exciting!    





NaomiH said:


> :hug:


:hug:    





NaomiH said:


> :lmao: We're such addicts! Love it! I hope they restock Linda blush soon! If ya'll see it,will you PM me?


Lol addicts united


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

@Dolly Snow So sorry to hear about your uncle. I know you guys have been having a hard time recently but I pray you can all find some peace and that things start to get better!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> @Dolly Snow  So sorry to hear about your uncle. I know you guys have been having a hard time recently but I pray you can all find some peace and that things start to get better! :support:


Thank you shars! It has been tough, but all you lovely people here are so helpful and lovely, I am finding strength. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Sooooo........tired. I'm so used to working really early in the morning that whenever I have an afternoon shift it throws me off. I go in at 1,but that sure didn't stop me from still waking up at like 4am this morning out of habit. :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you shars! It has been tough, but all you lovely people here are so helpful and lovely, *I am finding strength.*


  I'm happy to hear that!! At least you've got some measure of a mental escape in makeup. It's always good to find something so you can recharge and then refocus!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sooooo........tired. I'm so used to working really early in the morning that whenever I have an afternoon shift it throws me off. I go in at 1,but that sure didn't stop me from still waking up at like 4am this morning out of habit. :sigh:


:frenz: it is probably to close to work to nap huh?  Ugh I hate that!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

I forgot to say earlier, if any of you gals shop through Rue La La, they have a boatload of Nars LE and other items on sale. I want to pick up the Pierre Hardy blush they have but that $9.95 shipping fee.... I'm not about that life.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm happy to hear that!! At least you've got some measure of a mental escape in makeup. It's always good to find something so you can recharge and then refocus!


being able to be on the site right now and talk about makeup and talking to you all, helps it is nice to have this to escape for a bit.


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> being able to be on the site right now and talk about makeup and talking to you all, helps it is nice to have this to escape for a bit.








Spectra is definitely a special place.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> :grouphug: Spectra is definitely a special place.


 Shars! The EL powder is now up on sephora!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> being able to be on the site right now and talk about makeup and talking to you all, helps it is nice to have this to escape for a bit.


  Agreed!! :hug:


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Shars! The EL powder is now up on sephora!!


  Thanks! I was able to get mine from NM over the weekend with ebates and a discount code


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> being able to be on the site right now and talk about makeup and talking to you all, helps it is nice to have this to escape for a bit.


:kiss:


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 25, 2015)

Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I am out of my comfort zone today in Kelly Yum Yum. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet  with my coloring I usually stick to blue based reds and nudes, occasionally vampy colors. Not so much pink. Oh well.. It's spring, right? We will pretend it didn't snow here yesterday


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I am out of my comfort zone today in Kelly Yum Yum. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was so going to wear that today! It looks really pretty on you and goes back with your tops!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I am out of my comfort zone today in Kelly Yum Yum. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet  with my coloring I usually stick to blue based reds and nudes, occasionally vampy colors. Not so much pink. Oh well.. It's spring, right? We will pretend it didn't snow here yesterday


Gorgeous    





NaomiH said:


> :kiss:





mel33t said:


> Agreed!! :hug:





Shars said:


> :grouphug: Spectra is definitely a special place.


:grouphug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I am out of my comfort zone today in Kelly Yum Yum. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet  with my coloring I usually stick to blue based reds and nudes, occasionally vampy colors. Not so much pink. Oh well.. It's spring, right? We will pretend it didn't snow here yesterday


Love it! You look beautiful


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 25, 2015)

I know it's spring but I just bought KVD Homegirl. I love it! It's a little patchy, even with MAC prep+prime lip underneath, but the color is fab. I'm going to buy a matching lip liner from MAC to go with it. Saw this color on Pinterest and had to buy it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I know it's spring but I just bought KVD Homegirl. I love it! It's a little patchy, even with MAC prep+prime lip underneath, but the color is fab. I'm going to buy a matching lip liner from MAC to go with it. Saw this color on Pinterest and had to buy it.


  gorgeous on you


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I know it's spring but I just bought KVD Homegirl. I love it! It's a little patchy, even with MAC prep+prime lip underneath, but the color is fab. I'm going to buy a matching lip liner from MAC to go with it. Saw this color on Pinterest and had to buy it.


Love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> I've been up taking phone calls and making calls. Putting appointments on hold and calling family.
> .....Good thanks Dolly what's going on?
> 
> ...


 You need a helmet to protect you from all of theses accidents you're having


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i got HEA too! I didnt even know I wanted it lmao!!!
> Funny how that happens!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   Addicts R US!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You're like a little sister to me[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I have faith that you will NAIL this!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   .....Good thanks Dolly what's going on?[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]You need a helmet to protect you from all of theses accidents you're having [/COLOR]:lmao:


:lmao: It's true!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't buy any MAC but my other random stuff that I ordered last week arrived!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You shouldn't feel guilty!!!!  [/COLOR]:fluffy:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Funny how that happens!!![/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] Addicts R US!!!!![/COLOR]:grouphug:


:grouphug:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't buy any MAC but my other random stuff that I ordered last week arrived!!![/COLOR] :happydance:


Lovely haul Meddy! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I know it's spring but I just bought KVD Homegirl. I love it! It's a little patchy, even with MAC prep+prime lip underneath, but the color is fab. I'm going to buy a matching lip liner from MAC to go with it. Saw this color on Pinterest and had to buy it.


   Really PRETTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely haul Meddy!


  Thanks Naomi!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't buy any MAC but my other random stuff that I ordered last week arrived!!![/COLOR] :happydance:


  Yay hauls are amazing. and expensive


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely haul Meddy! :eyelove:


 Yippee :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is well! I am out of my comfort zone today in Kelly Yum Yum. Haven't decided if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You are just a living doll!!  So, so Pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolly I'm just getting caught up here---I am so, so sorry for your loss.






Sincere condolences to you and your family!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippee


  Thanks Vee.  That Dolce & Gabbana blush & lippie are both insanely gorgeous.  I blame Shars for the blush---she made me do it.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 25, 2015)

Today i went to Sephora inside JCP because i had $25 jcp gift card and oh surprise they had Marvelous Mauve so i got it and my most desirable blush   And my birhtday sephora gift  And i went to macys and marshalls and i got other goodies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Today i went to Sephora inside JCP because i had $25 jcp gift card and oh surprise they had Marvelous Mauve so i got it and my most desirable blush   And my birhtday sephora gift  And i went to macys and marshalls and i got other goodies.


Enjoy, I've been looking for Marvelous Mauve everywhere!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Dolly I'm just getting caught up here---I am so, so sorry for your loss.[/COLOR]:support: :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]Sincere condolences to you and your family!!![/COLOR]


Thank you, Meddy!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't buy any MAC but my other random stuff that I ordered last week arrived!!![/COLOR] :happydance:


Enjoy! Beautiful haul


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 25, 2015)

So, my most recent Sephora haul had my second Nars Audacious lipstick in it, and now I want MOAR. I love these lipsticks! The color is so even and perfect in ONE fucking swipe. So creamy. So amazing. SO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 25, 2015)

Also, my second KVD liquid liner dried up on me. Is it me, or do her liners kinda dry up awfully fast? Is it normal for a liner to dry up in 3 months? Even if you don't use it much?


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I know----it would be cool if it were all free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not even going to deny it! lol
  The Sephora sale starts on April 12th for VIB Rouges. Sole and these other naughty items in my cart will all be hauled in a flash!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> So, my most recent Sephora haul had my second Nars Audacious lipstick in it, and now I want MOAR. I love these lipsticks! The color is so even and perfect in ONE fucking swipe. So creamy. So amazing. SO EXPENSIVE.


    Glad you're enjoying NALs


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yayyy! I'm living vicariously through your haul until I pull the trigger on mine!! That Rebel is looking so stunning!!
> 
> I'm not even going to deny it! lol
> The Sephora sale starts on April 12th for VIB Rouges. Sole and these other naughty items in my cart will all be hauled in a flash!


    I did Nordies for the triple points and Mr Rebates at 8%...but primarily just wanting to shop.  I'll still do the VIBR sale


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I did Nordies for the triple points and Mr Rebates at 8%...but primarily just wanting to shop.  I'll still do the VIBR sale


  Yay!!! Fingers crossed for high rebates. I think Sephora was 10-12% on Mr. Rebates back in October/November. That's when I realised their rebates are generally higher than Ebates.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy, I've been looking for Marvelous Mauve everywhere! Thank you, Meddy! Enjoy! Beautiful haul


  My MM was the last one


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 25, 2015)

I have three giant zits and/or mosquito bites (I am not sure which) on my forehead. It's pissing me off. I hope they go away soon.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh @Dolly Snow





I'm still catching up in the threads, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> My MM was the last one


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was so going to wear that today! It looks really pretty on you and goes back with your tops!





Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous    :grouphug:





NaomiH said:


> Love it! You look beautiful





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You are just a living doll!!  So, so Pretty!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you, ladies :bouquet::bouquet: you are all too sweet! I was feeling a little self conscious yesterday, as the ladies I work with aren't terribly nice or adventurous with makeup. Conversations kept dying when I walked into a room.   So ya'll are awesome and really cheered me up


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't buy any MAC but my other random stuff that I ordered last week arrived!!!


  #yassss
  awesome haul! 
  Dolce blush? I am wondering how great those apply. The colors look awesome


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Mar 26, 2015)

Super quick finger swatcheds of some new Sugarpill goodies. L-R Kitten Parade pressed shadow, Charmy loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Countess loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Hug Life loose shadow (top dry bottom wet)  I was afraid KP and Charmy would be similar, but they aren't. Of the colors KP and Hug Life are my favorites. Charmy is kind of... Blah? It applied much better wet but was very sheer dry. Countess was a little patchy dry. Hug Life applied we'll both wet and dry but was much more intense when foiled.   Not swatched over primer. Ignore how dry my hands are lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Super quick finger swatcheds of some new Sugarpill goodies. L-R Kitten Parade pressed shadow, Charmy loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Countess loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Hug Life loose shadow (top dry bottom wet)  I was afraid KP and Charmy would be similar, but they aren't. Of the colors KP and Hug Life are my favorites. Charmy is kind of... Blah? It applied much better wet but was very sheer dry. Countess was a little patchy dry. Hug Life applied we'll both wet and dry but was much more intense when foiled.   Not swatched over primer. Ignore how dry my hands are lol.


 great swatches!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Super quick finger swatcheds of some new Sugarpill goodies. L-R Kitten Parade pressed shadow, Charmy loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Countess loose shadow (top dry, bottom wet), Hug Life loose shadow (top dry bottom wet)  I was afraid KP and Charmy would be similar, but they aren't. Of the colors KP and Hug Life are my favorites. Charmy is kind of... Blah? It applied much better wet but was very sheer dry. Countess was a little patchy dry. Hug Life applied we'll both wet and dry but was much more intense when foiled.   Not swatched over primer. Ignore how dry my hands are lol.


pretty! Great swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have *three giant zits *and/or mosquito bites (I am not sure which) on my forehead. It's pissing me off. I hope they go away soon.


   Those things tend to show up at the worse times!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> So ya'll are awesome and really cheered me up


    Jealousy takes on many forms. You're gorgeous!!!  Ignore them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> you are the best, thank you, I definitely need encouragement
> 
> 
> *#yassss*
> ...


  Thanks VK.  Yes that is a Dolce blush...my second one and I have not yet used either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I will soon...they just scream summer to me!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Not swatched over primer. Ignore how dry my hands are lol.


   Love, love, love...I call these happy colors!!!!!  Especially the green & orange!!!!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 26, 2015)

My collection of loreal palettes is complete


----------



## mel33t (Mar 26, 2015)

Ugh, I hope I get out at 8 tonight. I need to treat myself after today in Sephora hboy:   What should I get?!?


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Ugh, I hope I get out at 8 tonight. I need to treat myself after today in Sephora hboy:   What should I get?!?


 I really wanna get that new cover fx custom cover drops!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 26, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I really wanna get that new cover fx custom cover drops!


  Oh yeah! I saw those! I've never tried Cover Fx.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Oh yeah! I saw those! I've never tried Cover Fx.


  I use to use the mattifying primer and the cream foundation I loved both


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Ugh, I hope I get out at 8 tonight. I need to treat myself after today in Sephora hboy:   What should I get?!?


 CLinique cheek pops


----------



## mel33t (Mar 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> CLinique cheek pops


  I picked up Rosy pop and Melon pop


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 26, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I picked up Rosy pop and Melon pop


what is the texture on them?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dolly I am so sorry and praying for you.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Mar 26, 2015)

So sorry dolly


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> what is the texture on them?


  Divine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Super fine and smooth, almost as if it wasn't a powder. I want Nude, Melon and maybe Heather. (@Vineetha did you get yours yet?) Just wish they weren't 30€ here.
  I already have a feeling we won't get all the shades over here, maybe I'll have to order form Sephora US. Are there usually coupon codes for the US site? Sephora France has 25% codes floating around pretty much all the time. Not that it saves much, but at least it covers the shipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Divine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ah that sounds awesome.


----------



## jenise (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Divine! oke:  Super fine and smooth, almost as if it wasn't a powder. I want Nude, Melon and maybe Heather. (@Vineetha  did you get yours yet?) Just wish they weren't 30€ here. I already have a feeling we won't get all the shades over here, maybe I'll have to order form Sephora US. Are there usually coupon codes for the US site? Sephora France has 25% codes floating around pretty much all the time. Not that it saves much, but at least it covers the shipping.


 That's the perfect description!! I just got cola pop and I love it  and I wish our sephora had 25 % all the time haha we only get them twice a year - for the friends and family in like the fall and chic week is coming  up the first week of April! It's 15% for vib rouge and VIB anddd 10% for beauty insiders


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> That's the perfect description!! I just got cola pop and I love it  and I wish our sephora had 25 % all the time haha we only get them twice a year - for the friends and family in like the fall and chic week is coming up the first week of April! It's 15% for vib rouge and VIB anddd 10% for beauty insiders


  I saw your swatch, it looks amazing! For my pasty self it would probably be too dark though. 
  Maybe coupon codes aren't applicable to international orders anyway. I'll have to try it if I get my hands on a code.


----------



## jenise (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I saw your swatch, it looks amazing! For my pasty self it would probably be too dark though.  Maybe coupon codes aren't applicable to international orders anyway. I'll have to try it if I get my hands on a code.


 Yes doesn't hurt to try! And thank you!! Which ones do you have?? Currently making a list


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes doesn't hurt to try! And thank you!! Which ones do you have?? Currently making a list


  I only have Peach so far. I had Ginger, but didn't really like how that shade looked on me (it was faulty too, the blush was spinning around in the pan, so I had to return it anyway). Peach is very pretty, but I compared it to Melon in T's swatch gallery and I like Melon better, I think.
  Can't wait for the other shades to be released here, hopefully that won't take too long.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


   Right back at ya C 



I couldn't stop laughing at this one!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I picked up Rosy pop and Melon pop


    They sound perfect for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My collection of loreal palettes is complete


   Really nice.  ENJOY!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Divine! oke:  Super fine and smooth, almost as if it wasn't a powder. I want Nude, Melon and maybe Heather. (@Vineetha  did you get yours yet?) Just wish they weren't 30€ here. I already have a feeling we won't get all the shades over here, maybe I'll have to order form Sephora US. Are there usually coupon codes for the US site? Sephora France has 25% codes floating around pretty much all the time. Not that it saves much, but at least it covers the shipping.


 I got cola and pansy yest nay!! Heathers says out for delivery! Just waiting on it!! I hope ups comes early!! I will snap pics and post swatches  as soon as it comes!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you loves, I appreciate it.   Ah that sounds awesome.


 D ! I know by now you got an idea! But I am going to chip in and say you won't regret ! The texture and the finish are absolutely glorious!! oke:


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday from me as well!





  ^^made me think of this thread. 



Vineetha said:


> I got cola and pansy yest nay!! Heathers says out for delivery! Just waiting on it!! I hope ups comes early!! I will snap pics and post swatches as soon as it comes!!








 Yay! Looking forward to your pics! Hurry up, UPS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I usually don't buy drugstore stuff, but I had to have these LE blushes today:



 

  They're the size of MSFs and the pink is super pigmented. My veining on both is not as pretty as the ones I've seen on IG, but these were the best my store had. My pic quality makes them look a little crappy too, lol. This one looks gorg:
ligirl01  beauty @lililoves_ #alverde baked #b...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Happy Friday from me as well!
> 
> ^^made me think of this thread.    ompom:  Yay! Looking forward to your pics! Hurry up, UPS! :lol:


 Those look really nice ! I have been seeing posts about the pink one on IG and it looked sooo pretty!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


 :haha:  





Naynadine said:


> Happy Friday from me as well!
> 
> ^^made me think of this thread.    ompom:  Yay! Looking forward to your pics! Hurry up, UPS! :lol:


:lmao:


----------



## Shars (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I saw your swatch, it looks amazing! For my pasty self it would probably be too dark though.
> Maybe coupon codes aren't applicable to international orders anyway. I'll have to try it if I get my hands on a code.


  Would you be able to do it as a US order and then have it freight forwarded to you so you can get the discount?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Would you be able to do it as a US order and then have it freight forwarded to you so you can get the discount?


  I've never done that before, but I guess that would be an option. I'm hoping I can get them from a european site, that would probably still be cheaper.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


Happy Friday C!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Happy Friday from me as well!
> 
> ^^made me think of this thread.    ompom:  Yay! Looking forward to your pics! Hurry up, UPS! :lol:


Happy Friday Nadine!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Hit the MAC counter today and got a new 130 brush, Prep + Prime Natural Radiance primer in Radiant Yellow and the Prep + Prime cc loose powder in Adjust. Hope I like the 2 new products!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!


 LOL!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hit the MAC counter today and got a new 130 brush, Prep + Prime Natural Radiance primer in Radiant Yellow and the Prep + Prime cc loose powder in Adjust. Hope I like the 2 new products!


   GREAT haul Naomi!!!  MAC really does a nice job with the basics & the 130 is a nice workhorse of a brush---I have a few.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  GREAT haul Naomi!!!  MAC really does a nice job with the basics & the 130 is a nice workhorse of a brush---I have a few.[/COLOR]


I love it and have been meaning to grab another one for ages! I'm excited to try the primer and loose powder out tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love it and have been meaning to grab another one for ages! I'm excited to try the primer and loose powder out tomorrow.


   I can't wait to hear what you think


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to hear what you think[/COLOR]ompom:


I shall report back with my findings, madame!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I shall report back with my findings, madame!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Meddy, so far so good! The primer adds a nice radiance on it's own under my foundation and the CC loose is helping make everything look more evened out and flawless from afar. Here is a pic I took by the window just now. I only have on the primer, foundation and blush and the loose powder so far. I'm almost thinking that I might not use a finishing powder today even though I wanted to try out Summer Opal today just to see how well the primer radiance lasts on its own. I'll report back later with my findings on how well everything actually looks after a few hours.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Stupid forehead wrinkles! Why do I have such a habit of raising my brows? :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy, so far so good! The primer adds a nice radiance on it's own under my foundation and the CC loose is helping make everything look more evened out and flawless from afar. Here is a pic I took by the window just now. I only have on the primer, foundation and blush and the loose powder so far. I'm almost thinking that I might not use a finishing powder today even though I wanted to try out Summer Opal today just to see how well the primer radiance lasts on its own. I'll report back later with my findings on how well everything actually looks after a few hours.


 Lovely!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  You looks very pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You looks very pretty.


Thanks Vande!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy, so far so good! The primer adds a nice radiance on it's own under my foundation and the CC loose is helping make everything look more evened out and flawless from afar. Here is a pic I took by the window just now. I only have on the primer, foundation and blush and the loose powder so far. I'm almost thinking that I might not use a finishing powder today even though I wanted to try out Summer Opal today just to see how well the primer radiance lasts on its own. I'll report back later with my findings on how well everything actually looks after a few hours.


  Looks fantastic! You really have a beautiful glow to your skin


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Looks fantastic! You really have a beautiful glow to your skin


Thank you Mel!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy, so far so good! The primer adds a nice radiance on it's own under my foundation and the CC loose is helping make everything look more evened out and flawless from afar. Here is a pic I took by the window just now. I only have on the primer, foundation and blush and the loose powder so far. I'm almost thinking that I might not use a finishing powder today even though I wanted to try out Summer Opal today just to see how well the primer radiance lasts on its own. I'll report back later with my findings on how well everything actually looks after a few hours.





NaomiH said:


> Hit the MAC counter today and got a new 130 brush, Prep + Prime Natural Radiance primer in Radiant Yellow and the Prep + Prime cc loose powder in Adjust. Hope I like the 2 new products!


You look so lovely!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  Your skin looks great, Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look so lovely!





Naynadine said:


> Your skin looks great, Naomi


Thanks lovely ladies! :bouquet:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Mel!


 Very pretty! Love your eye makeup!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very pretty! Love your eye makeup!


Thanks C!  Kept it simple with just good ol Naked and Buck from the Naked 1 palette and lined with Earth Sign fluid line pencil.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy, so far so good! The primer adds a nice radiance on it's own under my foundation and the CC loose is helping make everything look more evened out and flawless from afar. Here is a pic I took by the window just now. I only have on the primer, foundation and blush and the loose powder so far. I'm almost thinking that I might not use a finishing powder today even though I wanted to try out Summer Opal today just to see how well the primer radiance lasts on its own. I'll report back later with my findings on how well everything actually looks after a few hours.


  Pretty my friend.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Pretty my friend.


Thanks Mayanas!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 28, 2015)

Part of me really wants to go makeup shopping after work today, the other part of me just wants to take a nap. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Part of me really wants to go makeup shopping after work today, the other part of me just wants to take a nap. :sigh:


As much as I love makeup shopping,I'm going to say.....NAP!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> As much as I love makeup shopping,I'm going to say.....NAP!


  I vote for a nap as well


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Part of me really wants to go makeup shopping after work today, the other part of me just wants to take a nap. :sigh:


  Take a nap and shop online


----------



## mel33t (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> As much as I love makeup shopping,I'm going to say.....NAP!


  On my way home for a nap :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> On my way home for a nap :haha:


Yay for naps!:haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, so after pretty much all day I'll say my foundation stayed put and looked good,but I'm not sure the two items are as oil controlling as they claim as I realized I looked a bit shinier than usual and had to blot. It might be my new moisturizer though so I'm going to try it out again minus the moisturizer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


   Wow!!!!! Your skin looks so amazing!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Part of me really wants to go makeup shopping after work today, the other part of me just wants to take a nap.


   NAP!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow!!!!! Your skin looks so amazing!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy! :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Okay, so after pretty much all day I'll say my foundation stayed put and looked good,but I'm not sure the two items are as oil controlling as they claim as I realized I looked a bit shinier than usual and had to blot. It might be my new moisturizer though so I'm going to try it out again minus the moisturizer.


  Sounds good!  I like your new new avi!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds good!  I like your new new avi!!!![/COLOR]


Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 28, 2015)

Naomi!!!! Loved all your pics !!! Sirius, love good and foundation one!! Your skin looks flawless in that foundation pic!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Naomi!!!! Loved all your pics !!! Sirius, love good and foundation one!! Your skin looks flawless in that foundation pic!!


Awww shucks, thanks V!  :hug:


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > On my way home for a nap
> ...


  I could definitely take one myself!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I could definitely take one myself!






 I failed naps 101----not good at taking naps at all.  I wish I were though!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yawn: [COLOR=0000FF] I failed naps 101----not good at taking naps at all.  I wish I were though!!![/COLOR]


failed at a nap today as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> failed at a nap today as well


   I'm sure you could have used it Dolly!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 30, 2015)

Awfully quite on the makeup threads today. Hope everyone's okay :hug:  I'm on the hunt for new makeup storage. I love my muji drawers but I'm looking for a vanity/built in drawers as well. I sort of like the IKEA look, but I know that everyone has it so it makes me not really want it lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a good day! My day started early and I'm soooo sleepy. But I'm ok!   





mel33t said:


> Awfully quite on the makeup threads today. Hope everyone's okay :hug:  I'm on the hunt for new makeup storage. I love my muji drawers but I'm looking for a vanity/built in drawers as well. I sort of like the IKEA look, but I know that everyone has it so it makes me not really want it lol.


Hey Mel! Omg yes haha I don't want those ikea dressers either!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Awfully quite on the makeup threads today. Hope everyone's okay :hug:  I'm on the hunt for new makeup storage. I love my muji drawers but I'm looking for a vanity/built in drawers as well. I sort of like the IKEA look, but I know that everyone has it so it makes me not really want it lol.


 Have you tried checking out used furniture shops, check out drawers and restore the shelves. You can even change the onions and paint to personalize it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 30, 2015)

Ideas @mel33t


----------



## mel33t (Mar 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you tried checking out used furniture shops, check out drawers and restore the shelves. You can even change the onions and paint to personalize it.





charismafulltv said:


> Ideas @mel33t


  What a great idea! Love it. Looks like I have a spring project :stars:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> What a great idea! Love it. Looks like I have a spring project :stars:


 Change the handles not onions. Stupid autocorrect! Lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a sample of the Dr. Brandt Pore No More primer the other day and after using it today...me likey! Might return the MAC one I got the other day and buy a tube of this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm on the hunt for new makeup storage. I love my muji drawers but I'm looking for a vanity/built in drawers as well. I sort of like the IKEA look, but *I know that everyone has it so it makes me not really want it lol.*


 





Mel!  I ran errands today---out the house for a bit.
  I hear ya!!!   I hope you find something really special.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Change the handles not onions. Stupid autocorrect! Lol.






......or change the handles to onions!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got a sample of the Dr. Brandt Pore No More primer the other day and after using it today...me likey! Might return the MAC one I got the other day and buy a tube of this!


   I have the worst luck with primers-----hard to find one that doesn't break me out


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Mel! Omg yes haha I don't want those ikea dressers either!






Hey Dolly------a 30 minute nap might do the trick-------says the person who failed napping 101


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I have the worst luck with primers-----hard to find one that doesn't break me out[/COLOR]:sigh:


Same here, my skin is real oily so finding one that can withstand it isn't the easiest task.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I have the worst luck with primers-----hard to find one that doesn't break me out[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Maybe try Chanel? I really liked their Base Lumiere I tried a couple of years ago. My Embryolisse moisturizer functions as a primer and I love it. It makes everything glide on. I have normal/dry skin, though so I don't have to worry about makeup fading or sliding around even when it's hot as hell here. I just need something that keeps makeup from sticking and clinging to dry spots when applying it. :yuck:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]......or change the handles to onions!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


 Haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, my skin is real oily so finding one that can withstand it isn't the easiest task.


  I think I've given up---after spending $42 on my last primer, Algenist Pore-Corrector Anti Aging Primer.  I've used Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel *Bronzing Makeup Base* like a primer for a long time w/o any issues, so I've recently gone back to it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Haha


   Sorry C---I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think I've given up---after spending $42 on my last primer, Algenist Pore-Corrector Anti Aging Primer.  I've used Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Bronzing Makeup Base*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] like a primer for a long time [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]w/o any issues, so I've recently gone back to it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:sigh:


If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Right?


 Absolutely VK---learned my lesson!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Did you ladies see that *Dominique lipstick i*s back in stock at NARS!!!  I still have not yet worn mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  http://www.narscosmetics.com/USA/dominique-audacious-lipstick/0607845094883.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=US&utm_campaign=Dominique_Audacious_033015&cm_mmc=Email-_-Product-_-Dominique%20Audacious%20-_-033015&hq_e=el&hq_m=2054327&hq_l=13&hq_v=15f69e97fb


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Did you ladies see that *Dominique lipstick i*s back in stock at NARS!!!  I still have not yet worn mine:shock: [/COLOR]   http://www.narscosmetics.com/USA/do...&hq_e=el&hq_m=2054327&hq_l=13&hq_v=15f69e97fb


 Really? It's beautiful on our skin tone Meddy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Dolly------a 30 minute nap might do the trick-------says the person who failed napping 101[/COLOR]:haha:


Lol heey meddy! It probably could do me good lol   





NaomiH said:


> Got a sample of the Dr. Brandt Pore No More primer the other day and after using it today...me likey! Might return the MAC one I got the other day and buy a tube of this!


I need to try that one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Really? It's beautiful on our skin tone Meddy!


   Yes....I'll get a round to wearing mine soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Maybe try Chanel? I really liked their Base Lumiere I tried a couple of years ago. My Embryolisse moisturizer functions as a primer and I love it. It makes everything glide on. I have normal/dry skin, though so I don't have to worry about makeup fading or sliding around even when it's hot as hell here. I just need something that keeps makeup from sticking and clinging to dry spots when applying it.


    I'm so over it.  I should really try to isolate the offending ingredient.  I used the MAC primer w/SPF 50 and I really wanted it to work for the SPF component, but it broke 
   me out too.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 31, 2015)

I am really loving the new Tarte palette they put out. I think I may go for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


    That's really pretty Mel!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 31, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I am really loving the new Tarte palette they put out. I think I may go for it.


 Looks really nice Mel!! Pretty shades!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 31, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I am really loving the new Tarte palette they put out. I think I may go for it.


I love this


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 31, 2015)

I was going through a makeup bag that I rarely use and I found a Stila palette from Christmas 2013. I forgot I had that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 Good morning D!!  :kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good morning D!!  :kiss:


Morning V! :kiss: How's the hauling going :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Morning V! :kiss: How's the hauling going :lol:


 :lol:  I might have brought two more brushes!! So good??!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol:  I might have brought two more brushes!! So good??!!


The new ones from MiB?! :lol: they look like fun brushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new ones from MiB?! :lol: they look like fun brushes.


 No D! Those are still showing as coming soon??!! I got Wayne goss #11 and chikuhodo Takumi T4  Eta: and mac130 bec it was 25% off :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No D! Those are still showing as coming soon??!! I got Wayne goss #11 and chikuhodo Takumi T4  Eta: and mac130 bec it was 25% off :shock:


Still!?!? Geez, I thought they were up by now :sigh: Great brush picks...oooh awesome deal on the mac brush too, now that's worth the buy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Great brush picks...oooh awesome deal on the mac brush too, now that's worth the buy.







 Hi there Dolly.  I hope you're doing well.  Ready for the holiday weekend?


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey there Vee----_*nice*_ brush haul[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Dolly.  I hope you're doing well.  Ready for the holiday weekend?[/COLOR]


 Hiya Meddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey there Vee----_*nice*_ brush haul[/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Dolly.  I hope you're doing well.  Ready for the holiday weekend?[/COLOR]


I have a BBQ planned for when we get back on sat, for easter sunday. What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Eta: and mac130 bec it was 25% off


  Say what? Where did you get it at 25% off?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have a BBQ planned for when we get back on sat, for easter sunday. What are your plans for the weekend?


   I'm hosting family dinner---Both Easter & Passover


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Say what? Where did you get it at 25% off?


 Nordstrom!! They had MAC 130 on price match at 25% off!! It's back to the normal price today!! Not sure if it was an error bec that was the only MAC product on discount!! Mine shipped so it worked :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nordstrom!! They had MAC 130 on price match at 25% off!! It's back to the normal price today!! Not sure if it was an error bec that was the only MAC product on discount!! Mine shipped so it worked


  That's awesome!!!  I think you hunt for sales while we're all sleeping



I did notice that Nordies had 'price matched' next to quite a few items. 
   They seem to be doing that more frequently.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]How are you Vee-----besides finding good brush sales?????[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm hosting family dinner---Both Easter & Passover[/COLOR]


 Good meddy!! I have been hauling brushes this week !! :haha: !! Started with Wayne goss collection set but then got carried away as usual!! :sigh: :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Good meddy!! I have been hauling brushes this week !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm all for hauling---but especially brushes---love them---can't get enough!!!  You'll have to let me know how you like the Goss brushes.


----------



## Shars (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nordstrom!! They had MAC 130 on price match at 25% off!! It's back to the normal price today!! Not sure if it was an error bec that was the only MAC product on discount!! Mine shipped so it worked


  Wow! Good timing. MAC's stuff is NEVER on sale, anywhere.

  Speaking of brushes, I just saw this set on Nordies. It's from their 2011 Anniversary Sale. I would buy it because it's pretty but I haven't heard super good things about MAC's LE brushes with the SE stamp.

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-face-brush-set-nordstrom-exclusive-112-value/3192605?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! Good timing. MAC's stuff is NEVER on sale, anywhere.  Speaking of brushes, I just saw this set on Nordies. It's from their 2011 Anniversary Sale. I would buy it because it's pretty but I haven't heard super good things about MAC's LE brushes with the SE stamp.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-fac...lue/3192605?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+M·A·C


The SE brushes are actually great quality just not as great as the reg brushes.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey girls!

  Stop making me want brushes.  I do not NEED brushes.  I especially don't need to start using MAC brushes.  I may need to start a mantra... I am happy with the brushes I have.  I am happy with the brushes I have (I actually really am, haha.  I use a lot of Sigma and I know a lot of ladies aren't too impressed but I like mine just fine).

  Plus I don't need more brushes.  I have like a bazillion brushes, and I ALWAYS wait until they are ALL dirty to wash them and then it takes me like 4 hours.

  I really need to knock that crap off


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm all for hauling---but especially brushes---love them---can't get enough!!!  You'll have to let me know how you like the Goss brushes.[/COLOR]


 Meddy!!! You need to try Goss brushes!! They are sooooo soft yet have enough give so that the brush doesn't go floppy!! oke:


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! Good timing. MAC's stuff is NEVER on sale, anywhere.  Speaking of brushes, I just saw this set on Nordies. It's from their 2011 Anniversary Sale. I would buy it because it's pretty but I haven't heard super good things about MAC's LE brushes with the SE stamp.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-fac...lue/3192605?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+M·A·C


 :shock: colored brushes??!! I am not very impressed with the SE ones either!! I think the SE/ SH ones are machine cut while the normal ones are Hand crafted!! I personally prefer the normal ones to the SE ones for the same reason!! They retain the shape better and are softer IMO!! But SE ones can be a nice option as travel sets!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No D! Those are still showing as coming soon??!! I got Wayne goss #11 and chikuhodo Takumi T4  Eta: and mac130 bec it was 25% off :shock:


Ha! I bought another 130 after seeing it for 25% off too! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! Good timing. MAC's stuff is NEVER on sale, anywhere.  Speaking of brushes, I just saw this set on Nordies. It's from their 2011 Anniversary Sale. I would buy it because it's pretty but I haven't heard super good things about MAC's LE brushes with the SE stamp.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-fac...lue/3192605?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+M·A·C


Awww man, too bad they're SE. The SE brushes are okay,but they really are not to par quality wise  with the perm brushes. I do have a few I use in my travel makeup bag though so that if it gets left behind I'm not out my really good brushes. Lol


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone getting the Nude Eyes creme e/s from Topshop? I want to order one or two but haven't seen any swatches yet, only saw this pic showing two of the shades:




Alessandra Steinherr @alexsteinherr Major Bronze Love...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: colored brushes??!! I am not very impressed with the SE ones either!! I think the SE/ SH ones are machine cut while the normal ones are Hand crafted!! I personally prefer the normal ones to the SE ones for the same reason!! They retain the shape better and are softer IMO!! But SE ones can be a nice option as travel sets!!


I do wish they'd do a short handled 130. I really like short handled brushes.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting the Nude Eyes creme e/s from Topshop? I want to order one or two but haven't seen any swatches yet, only saw this pic showing two of the shades:
> 
> [COLOR=CD69A1]Alessandra Steinherr @alexsteinherr Major Bronze Love...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)[/COLOR]


 They look nice Nay!! Haven't seen any swatches either!! Karen usually reviews these!! Hopefully she will get these too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ha! I bought another 130 after seeing it for 25% off too! :haha:


 :haha: it's a really nice brush Buddy!! Mine came today!! It shipped from the local store!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I do wish they'd do a short handled 130. I really like short handled brushes.


 I think I just have one SH brush ! 129SH!! I agree!! It's nice for travel !!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They look nice Nay!! Haven't seen any swatches either!! *Karen usually reviews these!!* *Hopefully she will get these too!!*


  That would be great! There's free shipping until Tuesday so I'll wait.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha: it's a really nice brush Buddy!! Mine came today!! It shipped from the local store!!


It's my favorite brush! I have 3 regular black ones and an SE short handled one from Glitter and Ice. I love it for applying foundation and it also blends highlighters in quite lovely.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ha! I bought another 130 after seeing it for 25% off too!


  I wanted one and nordstrom checkout wouldn't let me buy it!
  I opened a chat and they told me it was a mistake and that it was being removed :/


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted one and nordstrom checkout wouldn't let me buy it! I opened a chat and they told me it was a mistake and that it was being removed :/


 Oh no!! It looked like a mistake as it was the only thing from MAC and rest were Bobbi brown ones'  It was there for a while on Monday!! They did fulfil the orders already placed with the discount!! I guess they started getting lots of orders for the same due to the discount!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted one and nordstrom checkout wouldn't let me buy it! I opened a chat and they told me it was a mistake and that it was being removed :/


Oh no! I ordered it on Monday when I saw it while debating if I should get anything from MIB.


----------



## Shars (Apr 2, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Stop making me want brushes.  I do not NEED brushes.  I especially don't need to start using MAC brushes.  I may need to start a mantra... I am happy with the brushes I have.  I am happy with the brushes I have (I actually really am, haha.  I use a lot of Sigma and I know a lot of ladies aren't too impressed but I like mine just fine).
> 
> ...


  For the price, they should be better *sigh*


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'd have to try one to decide. I'm just wary of machine cut brushes.
> 
> *I'm your sister right here.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! Good timing. MAC's stuff is NEVER on sale, anywhere.
> 
> Speaking of brushes, I just saw this set on Nordies. It's from their 2011 Anniversary Sale. I would buy it because it's pretty but I haven't heard super good things about MAC's LE brushes with the SE stamp.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-face-brush-set-nordstrom-exclusive-112-value/3192605?origin=category&BaseUrl=All+M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C


 They get the job done Shars but like Dolly said, the quality is not that of the full-sized brush line.  I have several sets of these brushes from other MAC collections and 
  they're great for travel.  Sometimes I'm just afraid to take my full sized brushes on the road.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wanted one and nordstrom checkout wouldn't let me buy it!
> I opened a chat and they told me it was a mistake and that it was being removed :/


    Bummer right?  The only time I've ever seen MAC items discounted is at a CCO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I do wish they'd do a short handled 130. I really like short handled brushes.


   Me too------in the full sized brush quality.  I have 4 short 130s from various MAC holiday collections and they've held up remarkably well.  
  That's one thing that I like about Chanel brushes---the handles are all shorter and that gives me more control.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

New lippies arrived today.  Tom Ford Smoke Red



and Giorgio Armani Rouge Maharajah 512








Below:  Rouge Maharajah 512  left and Smoke Red 40 right


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]New lippies arrived today.  Tom Ford Smoke Red[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:eyelove: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and Giorgio Armani Rouge Maharajah 512[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:eyelove: [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below: [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Rouge Maharajah 512  left and Smoke Red 40 right[/COLOR]


Pretty, enjoy!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 2, 2015)

I think I may have gone off the shopping deep end today...2 ColourPop orders....MAC is Beauty order at Nordie's and a bunch of acrylic organizers for my new room....oh and the furniture for my new room.  I think my credit card might catch on fire if it was actually being swiped...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I think I may have gone off the shopping deep end today...2 ColourPop orders....MAC is Beauty order at Nordie's and a bunch of acrylic organizers for my new room....oh and the furniture for my new room.  I think my credit card might catch on fire if it was actually being swiped...


    Sounds like a whole lot of awesomeness to me!!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty, enjoy!


   Thanks Dolly!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of awesomeness to me!!!  ENJOY!!!!


  Thanks Med! Haha, I can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks Med! Haha, I can't wait until they arrive!







I made a few Dior recs for you in the Dior thread.  Just what you need right?


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I made a few Dior recs for you in the Dior thread.  Just what you need right?


  Hehehe...yes, well, I'm sure my Nordie's card can handle a little more work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you see my question about the Guerlain bronzer recc? Hahaha.(OH yes you did, thanks!) I'm on a roll.


----------



## mel33t (Apr 3, 2015)

morning loves, happy friday !!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> morning loves, happy friday !!


 Morning Mel!! Happy Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]New lippies arrived today.  Tom Ford Smoke Red[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:eyelove: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and Giorgio Armani Rouge Maharajah 512[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:eyelove: [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below: [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Rouge Maharajah 512  left and Smoke Red 40 right[/COLOR]


:eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> morning loves, happy friday !!


Howdy Mel! Happy Friday!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 3, 2015)

I just realized today that I'm very close to finishing my Matchmaster foundation. I like it, but I'm not sure I'll rebuy - I have to use 3-4 pumps at a time for the coverage I want and it's not quite the right shade (I use 1). It's nice that I am finally going to use something up though! The pump makes it my go-to (the rest of my foundations are screw-top.)


----------



## Anaphora (Apr 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just realized today that I'm very close to finishing my Matchmaster foundation. I like it, but I'm not sure I'll rebuy - I have to use 3-4 pumps at a time for the coverage I want and it's not quite the right shade (I use 1). It's nice that I am finally going to use something up though! The pump makes it my go-to (the rest of my foundations are screw-top.)


 I really love my Pro Longwear foundation. Maybe give it a look? The coverage is pretty great.


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I really love my Pro Longwear foundation. Maybe give it a look? The coverage is pretty great.


  I have a Pro longwear sample and i didnt like it i cant work with it. I prefer Studio Fix.


----------



## Anaphora (Apr 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I have a Pro longwear sample and i didnt like it i cant work with it. I prefer Studio Fix.


  What didn't you like about it?  Dry too fast?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I really love my Pro Longwear foundation. Maybe give it a look? The coverage is pretty great.






I used PLF for a long time & loved it when I did.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Hehehe...yes, well, I'm sure my Nordie's card can handle a little more work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Are you still rolling????  I was exhausted from the holiday weekend, so I recovered myself with a big Tom Ford order.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi everyone


 Hey Dolly!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi everyone


  Hi Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi everyone


 Hi D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Dolly!





Naynadine said:


> Hi Dolly! :frenz:





Vineetha said:


> Hi D!!


 Hi! How is everyone today?  How was the weekend?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello *EVERYONE*!!!!!  So nice to see you *ALL!!!!*  I hope you all had a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Hello *EVERYONE*!!!!!  So nice to see you *ALL!!!!*  I hope you all had a great holiday weekend!![/COLOR]


Hi Meddy!  The weekend was pretty wild! Yours?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Busy---but GREAT, thanks----Passover Seder Friday, Easter dinner Sunday I hosted & cooked.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Hello *EVERYONE*!!!!!  So nice to see you *ALL!!!!*  I hope you all had a great holiday weekend!![/COLOR]


It was a super busy weekend. The girls loved their baskets and the meal. I hope your weekend was awesome


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope your weekend was awesome


  *  Great Dolly!!*! That sounds like the best busy ever, and a good time was had by all!!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What didn't you like about it?  Dry too fast?


  Yes, and the coverage is minimal, my makeup/face look dirty.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone 

  I did have a good weekend.

  I just tried out a sample of the Cover FX contour kit and I think I like the Kat Von D contour kit better. But it's a close call.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I did have a good weekend.
> 
> I just tried out a sample of the Cover FX contour kit and I think I like the Kat Von D contour kit better. But it's a close call.






Hi PB---glad you had a great weekend!!!l


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Saw Whirl lip pencil was back in stock on the MAC website for those of you waiting to grab that up before Kylie Jenner does! Run chicas run!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Saw Whirl lip pencil was back in stock on the MAC website for those of you waiting to grab* that up before Kylie Jenner does! Run chicas run!!*


:haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Saw Whirl lip pencil was back in stock on the MAC website for those of you waiting to grab that up* before Kylie Jenner does! Run chicas run!!*


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 8, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Saw Whirl lip pencil was back in stock on the MAC website for those of you waiting to grab that up before Kylie Jenner does! Run chicas run!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

Good morning ladies!
  I know I haven't been on the board for a few days, but life is so crazy.
  I wanted to say hi to everyone, and also let u guys know there's 25% off at Belk today INCLUDES COSMETICS lol!
  I just got myself some stuff from Mac heheh 

  Have a great day everyone


----------



## jenise (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I haven't been on the board for a few days, but life is so crazy. I wanted to say hi to everyone, and also let u guys know there's 25% off at Belk today INCLUDES COSMETICS lol! I just got myself some stuff from Mac heheh   Have a great day everyone  :cheer:


 Thanks for letting us know! Have a great day as well!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't remember where we chatted about brush cleansers or dupes for the beauty blender solid. I used the Dr. Bonner's soap in Almond today to clean my beauty blender and the brushes I took on my brief trip. It is amazing and great for less than half the price of the beauty blender solid. I do have to admit I like BB solid more but for the price and the size I will continue to use the Dr Bonner's soap until the 20% off sale in Nov. At that point I will get another BB solid. The thing is I think this one bar of the Dr Bonner's soap will last until Nov.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember where we chatted about brush cleansers or dupes for the beauty blender solid. I used the Dr. Bonner's soap in Almond today to clean my beauty blender and the brushes I took on my brief trip. It is amazing and great for less than half the price of the beauty blender solid. I do have to admit I like BB solid more but for the price and the size I will continue to use the Dr Bonner's soap until the 20% off sale in Nov. At that point I will get another BB solid. The thing is I think this one bar of the Dr Bonner's soap will last until Nov.


  I found one in TJ max (the Dr Bonner's soap), I have yet to try it but I am excited, it was only 3 bucks lol!
  Maybe I'll try it later


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember where we chatted about brush cleansers or dupes for the beauty blender solid. I used the Dr. Bonner's soap in Almond today to clean my beauty blender and the brushes I took on my brief trip. It is amazing and great for less than half the price of the beauty blender solid. I do have to admit I like BB solid more but for the price and the size I will continue to use the Dr Bonner's soap until the 20% off sale in Nov. At that point I will get another BB solid. The thing is I think this one bar of the Dr Bonner's soap will last until Nov.


 Love the bb solid. I have the sephora version on my list. Might check it out if they are dupes.


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember where we chatted about brush cleansers or dupes for the beauty blender solid. I used the Dr. Bonner's soap in Almond today to clean my beauty blender and the brushes I took on my brief trip. It is amazing and great for less than half the price of the beauty blender solid. I do have to admit I like BB solid more but for the price and the size I will continue to use the Dr Bonner's soap until the 20% off sale in Nov. At that point I will get another BB solid. The thing is I think this one bar of the Dr Bonner's soap will last until Nov.


 I tried the bar but for me the liquid cleans so much easier and throughly. Only takes one tiny drop per brush. I love the peppermint it disinfects and smells so good!


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I haven't been on the board for a few days, but life is so crazy. I wanted to say hi to everyone, and also let u guys know there's 25% off at Belk today INCLUDES COSMETICS lol! I just got myself some stuff from Mac heheh   Have a great day everyone  :cheer:


 Awesome! Thanks VK!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I know I haven't been on the board for a few days, but life is so crazy.
> I wanted to say hi to everyone, and also let u guys know there's 25% off at Belk today INCLUDES COSMETICS lol!
> I just got myself some stuff from Mac heheh
> ...






Ahoy Sassy.   I work better with the liquid too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love the bb solid. I have the sephora version on my list. Might check it out if they are dupes.






Hi C---what are you up to today????


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember where we chatted about brush cleansers or dupes for the beauty blender solid. I used the Dr. Bonner's soap in Almond today to clean my beauty blender and the brushes I took on my brief trip. It is amazing and great for less than half the price of the beauty blender solid. I do have to admit I like BB solid more but for the price and the size I will continue to use the Dr Bonner's soap until the 20% off sale in Nov. At that point I will get another BB solid. The thing is I think this one bar of the Dr Bonner's soap will last until Nov.






Hey there  Dilli---you just gave me an idea!  The bar/solid would be easier for travel so I think I need both


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi C---what are you up to today????[/COLOR]


 I'm sick but still heading for work. The weather changes is obnoxious lately. Too many patients with flu these days. What's your dior nude air shade? I called my sephora and I don't have a match. It's too pink for me they say.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I haven't been on the board for a few days, but life is so crazy. I wanted to say hi to everyone, and also let u guys know there's 25% off at Belk today INCLUDES COSMETICS lol! I just got myself some stuff from Mac heheh   Have a great day everyone  :cheer:


So awesome, VK


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried any organic skincare. I'm really trying to watch what I put on my face loll


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey there VK---always nice to see you---but then what do you do???  Point me and my wallet in a direction I don't need to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what do u mean where to go? haha Belk, like Belk.com ?
  I hadn't heard of it until yesterday xD 

  <3 U


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Has anyone ever tried any organic skincare. I'm really trying to watch what I put on my face loll


  Yes, I have. I recommend Suki or Dr. Hauschka, those are my favorites.

  Check out http://www.saffronrouge.com/

  If you tell me your skin type I can recommend specific products.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes, I have. I recommend Suki or Dr. Hauschka, those are my favorites.  Check out http://www.saffronrouge.com/  If you tell me your skin type I can recommend specific products.


  My skin is super duper sensitive currently my skins a bit dry but by the end of the day I have some oil in the T-zone


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm sick but still heading for work. The weather changes is obnoxious lately. Too many patients with flu these days. What's your dior nude air shade? I called my sephora and I don't have a match. It's too pink for me they say.


  Oh I hope you feel better.  I so sick of this weather---really cold (< 40) and rainy today and tomorrow it's supposed to go up to 70!
   I don't have Dior Nude Air---sorry I can't help with that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> what do u mean where to go? haha Belk, like Belk.com ?
> I hadn't heard of it until yesterday xD
> 
> <3 U


  Yes Belk.com.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had never heard of that store until Specktra!  I don't use them regularly---it's like my store of last resort for some cosmetics.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Has anyone ever tried any organic skincare. I'm really trying to watch what I put on my face loll


  As a scientist, most skincare is absolute bs. E.g. You can't put collagen on the outside of your skin and magically have it become part of your tissue, and vitamins and whatnot only make a difference if you had a deficiency and you still need to ingest them, not rub them on your face, to name a couple scams. But the one thing you actually need is oil to replace what you lose when you wash your face/body. I use coconut oil, grapeseed oil and shea butter on my hair, sesame oil on my body, and grapeseed oil on my face. I like it because it's cheap and it's scientifically what my skin and hair actually need to be healthy, no unnecessary byproducts just intended to rob me. But also remember organic doesn't always mean better. Be careful that what you buy is harvested sustainably and that it's produced in a way that doesn't do harm. Many organic products use pesticides and herbicides that are much worse (but "natural") than usual. The scams run in both directions, some big companies with artificial products claim you need all these weird ingredients to reverse aging or whatever it is, but at the same time some "organic" companies try to convince everything under the sun causes cancer or rare diseases, even though the products in question are long since proven harmless. But both are still just making stuff up so they can charge more. So if you want to get back to basics and save money, hit the grocery store (find something fair trade or local!). Added bonus: you can cook with all that stuff I use  oh and the oils I use have expiration dates, which disturbs me because the fancy products I've bought that are largely these same oils don't... They probably DO expire, I assume they just don't have to list a date because it's not for eating? So at least when I put food products on my body I know before it goes rancid!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you feel better.  I so sick of this weather---really cold (< 40) and rainy today and tomorrow it's supposed to go up to 70!
> I don't have Dior Nude Air---sorry I can't help with that.


  I've decided to get the Armani Maestro since I found a match there. Well for starters, I was drenched in the pouring rain on my way to my car at work this morning. It decided to pour hard when I literally just got out the door. (Sigh). Then we had a wintry mix this pm in April! Good thing I haven't started planting yet. Haha.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> My skin is super duper sensitive currently my skins a bit dry but by the end of the day I have some oil in the T-zone


Sounds like sensitive/combination. Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Cream, Facial Toner and Quince Day Cream would be good for your skin.

  You might also try the Ultra Calming line by Dermalogica. Not organic, but it's what my school used when I was studying to be an Esthetician. I know it's a good line of products. I really like their Ultra Calming Cleanser, toner, and barrier repair lotion.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> As a scientist, most skincare is absolute bs. E.g. You can't put collagen on the outside of your skin and magically have it become part of your tissue, and vitamins and whatnot only make a difference if you had a deficiency and you still need to ingest them, not rub them on your face, to name a couple scams. But the one thing you actually need is oil to replace what you lose when you wash your face/body. I use coconut oil, grapeseed oil and shea butter on my hair, sesame oil on my body, and grapeseed oil on my face. I like it because it's cheap and it's scientifically what my skin and hair actually need to be healthy, no unnecessary byproducts just intended to rob me. But also remember organic doesn't always mean better. Be careful that what you buy is harvested sustainably and that it's produced in a way that doesn't do harm. Many organic products use pesticides and herbicides that are much worse (but "natural") than usual. The scams run in both directions, some big companies with artificial products claim you need all these weird ingredients to reverse aging or whatever it is, but at the same time some "organic" companies try to convince everything under the sun causes cancer or rare diseases, even though the products in question are long since proven harmless. But both are still just making stuff up so they can charge more. So if you want to get back to basics and save money, hit the grocery store (find something fair trade or local!). Added bonus: you can cook with all that stuff I use  oh and the oils I use have expiration dates, which disturbs me because the fancy products I've bought that are largely these same oils don't... They probably DO expire, I assume they just don't have to list a date because it's not for eating? So at least when I put food products on my body I know before it goes rancid!


  The oil cleansing method doesn't work for everyone. It's untrue that all companies are just scams. Yes there are some claims that are untrue (like creams that contain collagen, which can't possibly get deep enough in the skin to reach the collagen layer), but some organic companies really do honestly produce a good product.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The oil cleansing method doesn't work for everyone. It's untrue that all companies are just scams. Yes there are some claims that are untrue (like creams that contain collagen, which can't possibly get deep enough in the skin to reach the collagen layer), but some organic companies really do honestly produce a good product.


  Don't worry, I'm not saying they're all bad! Not at all! I'm just saying you can't trust a product SOLELY because it says organic or distrust a product just because its not. There's lots of gray area. I definitely agree that some organic companies are great  and I meant for skin treatment, I'm not sure what ppl should use for cleansing... I want to use oil cleansers because my skin is dry, but I break out when I do, so I'm kind of stuck there


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

So I just pre-ordered the new Apple watch. And in a split second my expected delivery date changed from April 24th-May 8th to May 13th-May 24th. So I jumped into reddit with the latest deets and boy the threads are on fire! A lot of Apple Fan Boys stalking and ranting. Reminds me of a typical Mac launch. But what's so ridiculously funny is that Apple Fan Boys are WAY worst than us Makeup addicts. Whatever school of thought Mac is doing to us, is the same as what Apple does for its Fan Boys.


----------



## jenise (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm sick but still heading for work. The weather changes is obnoxious lately. Too many patients with flu these days. What's your dior nude air shade? I called my sephora and I don't have a match. It's too pink for me they say.


 I've been wanting to try this foundation! Need to get a sample.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> As a scientist, most skincare is absolute bs. E.g. You can't put collagen on the outside of your skin and magically have it become part of your tissue, and vitamins and whatnot only make a difference if you had a deficiency and you still need to ingest them, not rub them on your face, to name a couple scams. But the one thing you actually need is oil to replace what you lose when you wash your face/body. I use coconut oil, grapeseed oil and shea butter on my hair, sesame oil on my body, and grapeseed oil on my face. I like it because it's cheap and it's scientifically what my skin and hair actually need to be healthy, no unnecessary byproducts just intended to rob me. But also remember organic doesn't always mean better. Be careful that what you buy is harvested sustainably and that it's produced in a way that doesn't do harm. Many organic products use pesticides and herbicides that are much worse (but "natural") than usual. The scams run in both directions, some big companies with artificial products claim you need all these weird ingredients to reverse aging or whatever it is, but at the same time some "organic" companies try to convince everything under the sun causes cancer or rare diseases, even though the products in question are long since proven harmless. But both are still just making stuff up so they can charge more. So if you want to get back to basics and save money, hit the grocery store (find something fair trade or local!). Added bonus: you can cook with all that stuff I use  oh and the oils I use have expiration dates, which disturbs me because the fancy products I've bought that are largely these same oils don't... They probably DO expire, I assume they just don't have to list a date because it's not for eating? So at least when I put food products on my body I know before it goes rancid!


  Thank you for responding! This is exactly why I don't buy everything that gets hyped up. I remember I bought the glam glow clearing mask when I found it on sale for 40 bucks I used it all over my face twice and didn't really see a difference in my skin I preferred it as a spot treatment. I'm always looking at ingredients on products and researching my skin is just too sensitive to use just anything plus I have ice pick scars on my cheeks so I've noticed that if something irritates my skinny break outs never heal they just turn into ice pick scars! I purchased a cleansing oil from Ulta from the brand juice beauty it has all these oils you have listed.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Thank you for responding! This is exactly why I don't buy everything that gets hyped up. I remember I bought the glam glow clearing mask when I found it on sale for 40 bucks I used it all over my face twice and didn't really see a difference in my skin I preferred it as a spot treatment. I'm always looking at ingredients on products and researching my skin is just too sensitive to use just anything plus I have ice pick scars on my cheeks so I've noticed that if something irritates my skinny break outs never heal they just turn into ice pick scars! I purchased a cleansing oil from Ulta from the brand juice beauty it has all these oils you have listed.


It's so hard to find something honest, that isn't pseudoscience! I keep saying they should have a class at my university that's the science behind beauty products. And sure it would be great for people going into beauty professions, but I think it would be amazing for everyone for three reasons. 1- It's something we would actually USE every day, unlike some of the stuff I learn in organic chemistry, physics, etc. 2- It would help people to make informed decisions and make it harder for companies to lie to us and take our money. 3- One of the biggest goals of any major learning institution is to create people who have better tools for reasoning and who can USE those tools once they graduate, if I had some more background in the science behind beauty products, I'm would be getting smarter every single day just by putting my time into researching my decisions. Like if I don't know how my TV works, I'm sorry, I'm not going to look it up, even though I love science. It still works whether or not I understand it. But if I want to have soft skin that doesn't itch in the winter, I have to actually do something, I can't just ignore it. I'm either going to make a decision, or be itchy. That would force me to use my education and get smarter in the process! Research shows it can stave off diseases like Alzheimers for years if we're actively using our reasoning skills as long as we can! 

  I should check out that brand juice beauty  Also, I'm trying to figure out if I need dimethicone on my hair... I like this hairdresser's oil I have from Bumble and Bumble, and I'm pretty sure the only ingredient I need in there besides the oils is the dimethicone, which is just a type of silicone. I think it provides a waxy coating that lasts longer? Do have any idea if silicone matters or if I can just use the oils? This is why I need a class!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I want to use oil cleansers because my skin is dry, but I break out when I do, so I'm kind of stuck there


  Maybe you need to try a different oil? A quick google suggests grapeseed oil is better for oily and acne-prone skin. Try your coconut oil, perhaps?  http://purifiedskincare.com/ocm-and-dry-skin/


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://purifiedskincare.com/ocm-and-dry-skin/


Yes! Good idea! I forget I can switch up the oils once I'm used to thinking "this is what this one is for." I think I also need to try cooler showers and I need to stop exfoliating, like entirely. Apparently it leaves dry skin unprotected. I use the grapeseed oil on the face because it's so light and non-greasy (which doesn't make sense, a non-greasy oil... but it is), so I can sort of build it up and still use sunblock over it. Maybe I need the grapeseed oil as the cleanser and one of the heavier oils as the moisturizer. I'm going to try that today after my run. Actually my run makes it really bad too, sweating makes my skin feel so dry it's awful. I just don't understand how I can feel so dry and still get zits. It's like 1 zit a week, not a real breakout, but I'm 30. I'm over the zits.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> It's so hard to find something honest, that isn't pseudoscience! I keep saying they should have a class at my university that's the science behind beauty products. And sure it would be great for people going into beauty professions, but I think it would be amazing for everyone for three reasons. 1- It's something we would actually USE every day, unlike some of the stuff I learn in organic chemistry, physics, etc. 2- It would help people to make informed decisions and make it harder for companies to lie to us and take our money. 3- One of the biggest goals of any major learning institution is to create people who have better tools for reasoning and who can USE those tools once they graduate, if I had some more background in the science behind beauty products, I'm would be getting smarter every single day just by putting my time into researching my decisions. Like if I don't know how my TV works, I'm sorry, I'm not going to look it up, even though I love science. It still works whether or not I understand it. But if I want to have soft skin that doesn't itch in the winter, I have to actually do something, I can't just ignore it. I'm either going to make a decision, or be itchy. That would force me to use my education and get smarter in the process! Research shows it can stave off diseases like Alzheimers for years if we're actively using our reasoning skills as long as we can!   I should check out that brand juice beauty  Also, I'm trying to figure out if I need dimethicone on my hair... I like this hairdresser's oil I have from Bumble and Bumble, and I'm pretty sure the only ingredient I need in there besides the oils is the dimethicone, which is just a type of silicone. I think it provides a waxy coating that lasts longer? Do have any idea if silicone matters or if I can just use the oils? This is why I need a class!


  Here are the list of ingredients in the facial wash Organic Juices Of Vitis Vinifera (Organic White Grape Juice)*, Pyrus Malus (Organic Apple Juice)*, Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe Leaf Juice)*, Organic Plant Oils Of Helianthus Annuus (Organic Sunflower Seed Oil)*, Simmondsia Chinensis (Organic Jojoba Seed Oil)*, Linum Usitatissimum (Organic Linseed Seed Oil)*, Borago Officinalis (Organic Borage Seed Oil)*, Oenothera Biennis (Organic Evening Primrose Oil)*, Organic Grape Alcohol Denatured*, Organic Honey*, Saccharum Officinarum (Organic Sugar Cane)*, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Organic Botanical Extracts Of Olea Europaea (Organic Olive Leaf Extract)*, Calendula Officinalis (Organic Marigold Flower Extract)*, Chamomilla Recutita (Organic Matricaria Flower Extract)*, Daucus Carota Sativa (Organic Carrot Root Extract)*, Geranium Maculatum (Organic Spotted Cranesbill Flower Extract)* , Helichrysum Stoechas (Organic Eternal Flower Extract)*, Melissa Officinalis (Organic Lemon Balm Leaf Extract)*, Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Organic Guar Symbiosome Extract)*, Pelargonium Graveolens (Organic Geranium)* And Citrus Aurantium (Organic Petitgrain)* Pure Essential Oils. * = Certified Organic Ingredient.  Sounds good to me lol


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Here are the list of ingredients in the facial wash Organic Juices Of Vitis Vinifera (Organic White Grape Juice)*, Pyrus Malus (Organic Apple Juice)*, Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe Leaf Juice)*, Organic Plant Oils Of Helianthus Annuus (Organic Sunflower Seed Oil)*, Simmondsia Chinensis (Organic Jojoba Seed Oil)*, Linum Usitatissimum (Organic Linseed Seed Oil)*, Borago Officinalis (Organic Borage Seed Oil)*, Oenothera Biennis (Organic Evening Primrose Oil)*, Organic Grape Alcohol Denatured*, Organic Honey*, Saccharum Officinarum (Organic Sugar Cane)*, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Organic Botanical Extracts Of Olea Europaea (Organic Olive Leaf Extract)*, Calendula Officinalis (Organic Marigold Flower Extract)*, Chamomilla Recutita (Organic Matricaria Flower Extract)*, Daucus Carota Sativa (Organic Carrot Root Extract)*, Geranium Maculatum (Organic Spotted Cranesbill Flower Extract)* , Helichrysum Stoechas (Organic Eternal Flower Extract)*, Melissa Officinalis (Organic Lemon Balm Leaf Extract)*, Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Organic Guar Symbiosome Extract)*, Pelargonium Graveolens (Organic Geranium)* And Citrus Aurantium (Organic Petitgrain)* Pure Essential Oils. * = Certified Organic Ingredient.  Sounds good to me lol


  It does sound good! Still kind of complicated for me though... I like single ingredient products! I need to find out what ingredient is in my Aveda damage repair stuff that makes my hair feel soft but not greasy. When they try to explain it to me it's all stuff that's scientifically impossible so it's not useful. Like saying it replaces the protein lost from the cuticle. Nope. And all the stuff where they're like "it makes your hair grow faster and thicker! And helps it heal!" How fast your hair grows is genetics, nutrition and stress. And that's 98% genetics. Same with thickness. And it's dead, it can't heal, you can only prevent further damage. It takes so long to look up each individual ingredient and then try to logic it out from valid scientific sources which one it is. Anyway, I'm a conservationist so I feel like I'm using up a lot of earths resources if my product has a thousand different ingredients when one would suffice. I'm not so picky about makeup because that lasts me SO long, volume-wise I'm not using hat much, but because mousturizers and cleansers are every day and I go through so much of them, I want to be more cautious.   Maybe if they're doing that type of farming where you either plant multiple crops in the same plot and harvest by hand or plant crops in areas where they're native in actual native plant communities (they do that in butterfly farms in Central America). Like if they used 10 different flower extracts but the extracts were all plants native to the same area and grown without tilling the soil or adding fertilizer. That would be awesome. I'd pay more for that no doubt. But also idk what flower extracts would do other than add fragrance... I wonder if you can use rose water for anything? That stuff is awesome. But I only ever use it to make syrup for baklava. Actually I don't anymore, I use orange blossom water now. So my rose water just sits there and does nothing but smells pretty    Do you know if any of those online "do-it-yourself" face masks work? I really want to try one! But idk where to start, they all sound kind of crazy, like egg yolks and avocado and whatnot. But that would be so fun because masks are so pricey and I always want to do a "makeover night" with the cousins, if I could make the masks with grocery store stuff we could TOTALLY do a spa day!  It's so great to finally get to talk about this with someone! It makes me more determined to finally replace my ridiculously expensive face products with something better...


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Here are the list of ingredients in the facial wash Organic Juices Of Vitis Vinifera (Organic White Grape Juice)*, Pyrus Malus (Organic Apple Juice)*, Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe Leaf Juice)*, Organic Plant Oils Of Helianthus Annuus (Organic Sunflower Seed Oil)*, Simmondsia Chinensis (Organic Jojoba Seed Oil)*, Linum Usitatissimum (Organic Linseed Seed Oil)*, Borago Officinalis (Organic Borage Seed Oil)*, Oenothera Biennis (Organic Evening Primrose Oil)*, Organic Grape Alcohol Denatured*, Organic Honey*, Saccharum Officinarum (Organic Sugar Cane)*, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Organic Botanical Extracts Of Olea Europaea (Organic Olive Leaf Extract)*, Calendula Officinalis (Organic Marigold Flower Extract)*, Chamomilla Recutita (Organic Matricaria Flower Extract)*, Daucus Carota Sativa (Organic Carrot Root Extract)*, Geranium Maculatum (Organic Spotted Cranesbill Flower Extract)* , Helichrysum Stoechas (Organic Eternal Flower Extract)*, Melissa Officinalis (Organic Lemon Balm Leaf Extract)*, Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Organic Guar Symbiosome Extract)*, Pelargonium Graveolens (Organic Geranium)* And Citrus Aurantium (Organic Petitgrain)* Pure Essential Oils. * = Certified Organic Ingredient.  Sounds good to me lol


  I'm finding some pretty sweet homemade remedies on Pinterest...


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm finding some pretty sweet homemade remedies on Pinterest...


  Omg share some!! We are in this together


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Omg share some!! We are in this together


  Here's one that sounded good! Idk of the website is any good but this specific recipe sounds awesome! Just type homemade cleanser/moisturizer/face mask etc into Pinterest, there are SO many! They even have diy deodorants... Idk if I'm that brave...  http://homegrownandhealthy.com/frankincense-facial-moisturizer/


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Here's one that sounded good! Idk of the website is any good but this specific recipe sounds awesome! Just type homemade cleanser/moisturizer/face mask etc into Pinterest, there are SO many! They even have diy deodorants... Idk if I'm that brave...  http://homegrownandhealthy.com/frankincense-facial-moisturizer/


  That does sound good! I'm glad I'm not in this alone lol


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> That does sound good! I'm glad I'm not in this alone lol


I'm on the hunt for a cleanser one now... All the cleansers are either too harsh or too lenient, I need a happy medium. If I make my own I can personalize it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I've decided to get the Armani Maestro since I found a match there. Well for starters, I was drenched in the pouring rain on my way to my car at work this morning. It decided to pour hard when I literally just got out the door. (Sigh). Then we had a wintry mix this pm in April! Good thing I haven't started planting yet. Haha.


    I hope you're feeling better.  The weather makes things so challenging---it was supposed to be 70 degrees today & it's currently 55 degrees and cloudy!  I'd like to put my
   plants out side but it's still going below 40 degrees at night.  We have gardeners who do our planting and mowing and we rely on them to know when that's supposed to 
   happen.  They've already done the spring cleanup, so that's a start.

   Did you order the new Chanel highlighter??? LUMIÈRE D'ÉTÉ - COLLECTION MÉDITERRANÉE Illuminating Powder.   OMG--it's so gorgeous!!!  I didn't see anything else from the
   collection up yet but this was the main thing that I wanted from the collection.  I'm sure I'll order more when other items surface.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 10, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm on the hunt for a cleanser one now... All the cleansers are either too harsh or too lenient, I need a happy medium. If I make my own I can personalize it!


  Let me know if you find one! I've been using one from First aid beauty but I'm not feeling the ingredients anymore lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you're feeling better.  The weather makes things so challenging---it was supposed to be 70 degrees today & it's currently 55 degrees and cloudy!  I'd like to put my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   plants out side but it's still [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]going below 40 degrees at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]night.  We have gardeners who do our planting and mowing and we rely on them to know when that's supposed to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   happen.  They've already done the spring cleanup, so [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that's a start.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Did you order the new Chanel highlighter??? LUMIÈRE D'ÉTÉ - COLLECTION MÉDITERRANÉE Illuminating Powder.    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]OMG--it's so gorgeous!!!  I didn't see anything else from the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   collection up yet but this was th[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]e main thing that I wanted from the collection.  I'm sure I'll order more when other items surface.[/COLOR]


 Yes! I bought mine from Bergdorf's which should get delivered Tuesday. The rule of thumb to start planting is after Mother's Day


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes! *I bought mine from Bergdorf's* which should get delivered Tuesday. The rule of thumb to start planting is after Mother's Day


   Yay!!! 



 I also went back and ordered two NPs and the Stylo Eyeshadow in Olivine.  I ordered the highlighter from Neiman's but the site was really acting 
  wonky when I tried to order the NP & E/S so I ordered those from Bergdorf's

 My neighbor's daffodils are already fully bloomed and they're just gorgeous!!!l


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yay!!![/COLOR] :stars: [COLOR=0000FF] I also went back and ordered two NPs and the Stylo Eyeshadow in Olivine.  I ordered the highlighter from Neiman's but the site was really acting[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  wonky when I tried to order the NP & E/S so I ordered those from Bergdorf's[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] My neighbor's daffodils are already fully bloomed and they're just gorgeous!!!l[/COLOR]


 My daffodils and tulips started to show some buds!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My daffodils and tulips started to show some buds!


    Soon C., soon


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 12, 2015)

I miss you all! Let's bring this thread back to life. I need the laugh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> I miss you all! Let's bring this thread back to life. I need the laugh.


I miss everyone too! How are you?


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I miss everyone too! How are you?


 Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?








     and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for giving up smoking, Sassy.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?


 Yay! Good job Sassy!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?


  Congrats! That is so hard to do.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 12, 2015)

I just saw that Damn Glamorous and La Vie En Rouge are still in stock... so I bought them. I think I bought all the lipsticks from that collection now except for Nouvelle Vouge.. and if I found that one, I'd buy it now. lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?


That's amazing! Congrats and keep going :hug: I'm doing ok, better this weekend. Though I'm feeling under the weather


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...





charismafulltv said:


> Yay! Good job Sassy!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Congrats! That is so hard to do.


  Thanks Ladies! Its been a rough go but I'm commited this time. I feel so much better. Its amazing.   





Dolly Snow said:


> That's amazing! Congrats and keep going :hug: I'm doing ok, better this weekend. Though I'm feeling under the weather


 Thanks Dolly I will! I hope you feel better soon! I know you're taking care of yourself, right?!


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just saw that Damn Glamorous and La Vie En Rouge are still in stock... so I bought them. I think I bought all the lipsticks from that collection now except for Nouvelle Vouge.. and if I found that one, I'd buy it now. lol.


 I don't blame you at all. That was a great collection.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Ladies! Its been a rough go but I'm commited this time. I feel so much better. Its amazing.  Thanks Dolly I will! I hope you feel better soon! I know you're taking care of yourself, right?!


Of course  The crap weather is playing a big part in this, hot then cold, then hot again...yuck!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Of course  The crap weather is playing a big part in this, hot then cold, then hot again...yuck!


 It sucks right? I've been sick for over a week now too. Stuffy nose, colds, sneezing, occasional cough and headaches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you?






 Howdy Dolly.  How are you? This thread has been a bit quiet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Im doing fabulous since I quit smoking 2 weeks ago. It was my dirty lil secret. Loving life being a non smoker. How are you Dolly Love?






 That's so awesome!!!  So proud of you Sassy!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It sucks right? I've been sick for over a week now too. Stuffy nose, colds, sneezing, occasional cough and headaches.


    Awwww C!  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YES!!!  Enough already!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Though I'm feeling under the weather


   I hope you feel better soon too Miss Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It sucks right? I've been sick for over a week now too. Stuffy nose, colds, sneezing, occasional cough and headaches.


I hope you feel better soon C. The weather has been awful, so yucky!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Sassy!  So good to see you!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Howdy Dolly.  How are you? This thread has been a bit quiet.[/COLOR]


The thread needs life again 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you feel better soon too Miss Dolly!!![/COLOR]:hug:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  YES!!!  Enough already!!![/COLOR]


Thank you, I hope it passes soon and is just a mild cough :hug: How are you meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How are you meddy?


  I'm good, thanks!!!  I have a doc appointment tomorrow (just routine) and I've never felt better!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm good, thanks!!!  I have a doc appointment tomorrow (just routine) and I've never felt better!!![/COLOR]:haha:


That's great, I'm glad


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the email MAC just sent out. "Hey guys! These lipstick are limited edition guys. Yeah. Limited edition. Guys. GUYS.  These are supposed to sell out quicker than this..."


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love the email MAC just sent out. "Hey guys! These lipstick are limited edition guys. Yeah. Limited edition. Guys. GUYS. These are supposed to sell out quicker than this..."


  To be honest I'm kind of surprised that Notice Me is still there.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> To be honest I'm kind of surprised that Notice Me is still there.


  I think if it weren't lustre it would have by now. I'm shocked Reel Sexy hasn't.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love the email MAC just sent out. "Hey guys! These lipstick are limited edition guys. Yeah. Limited edition. Guys. GUYS.  These are supposed to sell out quicker than this..."


  Right? Like the goodbyes section too. I know your games mac.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

Any of you ladies interested with: Urban Decay Blushes, Anastasia Beverly Hills palette and Melt Blitzed?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love the email MAC just sent out. "Hey guys! These lipstick are limited edition guys. Yeah. Limited edition. *Guys. GUYS. These are supposed to sell out quicker than this..."*


   I saw that and deleted it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> To be honest I'm kind of surprised that Notice Me is still there.
> Me too
> 
> 
> ...


  Melt Blitzed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies interested with: Urban Decay Blushes, Anastasia Beverly Hills palette and Melt Blitzed?


    C, I don't deserve anything!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Lol MAC makes me laugh with the emails *
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


    I don't remember getting as many Emails from MAC as I'm seeing now.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies interested with: Urban Decay Blushes, Anastasia Beverly Hills palette and Melt Blitzed?


  I think not C!! You?? I was interested in the ABH palette but the excitement has waned off (thankfully)


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> C, I don't deserve anything!!!!


  I totally spaced on the Terracotta Fragrance relaunch!! You made me buy it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(had to blame someone)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't remember getting as many Emails from MAC as I'm seeing now.


  Same, all of a sudden I have 2 to 3 daily....which usually I'd get one every month lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, all of a sudden I have 2 to 3 daily....which usually I'd get one every month lol


 Unsure on UD blushes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I totally spaced on the Terracotta Fragrance relaunch!! You made me buy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Ha ha muah ha ha!!!  I'm so glad you did.  I would have waited but it's limited edition and that bottle is so cute!!!!!  I hope we like it.  I read some reviews and they 
    were all very good ,but fragrance  is so individual.  One reviewer mentioned Jasmine and that sealed the deal for me.  I love jasmine.  One day I'm going to bite the bullet
    and but TF Jasmine Rouge.  It smells incredible.  Well Vee, I hope we love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same, all of a sudden* I have 2 to 3 daily..*..which usually I'd get one every month lol


    YES!!!!!  Exactly!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF] Ha ha muah ha ha!!!  I'm so glad you did.  I would have waited but it's limited edition and that bottle is so cute!!!!!  I hope we like it.  I read some reviews and they[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    were all very [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]good ,but fragrance  is so individual.  One reviewer mentioned Jasmine and that sealed the deal for me.  I love jasmine.  One day I'm going to bite the bullet[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    and but TF Jasmine Rouge.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It smells incredible.  Well Vee, I hope we love it!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:frenz:


 Yessss!!! I hope so too!! :frenz: Last year they launched this fragrance for the 30th anniversary and it sold out in record time!! I am Hoping for a summer fragrance and so far this "sounds" perfect!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss!!! I hope so too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hot diggity----I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm ready for Melt blitzed! I'm sort of scared, it will be my first green lippie. I hope I can pull it off or at least grow some cojones to wear it out of my house! Ha! 





charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies interested with: Urban Decay Blushes, Anastasia Beverly Hills palette and Melt Blitzed?


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 14, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> I'm ready for Melt blitzed! I'm sort of scared, it will be my first green lippie. I hope I can pull it off or at least grow some cojones to wear it out of my house! Ha!


 Haha


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 14, 2015)

Dunno where to put this!! I need more blush like I need a hole in my head, but I can't ever stop myself. Here are two NEW shades from Kevyn Aucoin:   L-R: Ariana, Helena


----------



## mel33t (Apr 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Dunno where to put this!! I need more blush like I need a hole in my head, but I can't ever stop myself. Here are two NEW shades from Kevyn Aucoin:   L-R: Ariana, Helena


  I died ...   I just bought the Candlelight powder at IMATS and I haven't stopped using it. Its so flipping soft and creamy. I want a pillow made out of it.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I died ...   I just bought the Candlelight powder at IMATS and I haven't stopped using it. Its so flipping soft and creamy. I want a pillow made out of it.


  Their highlighters are gorgeous. I have the liquid version of Candlelight and the peachy powder one, Starlight. Amazing quality!


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 14, 2015)

Did anyone pick up Melt Blizted this afternoon?! So excited to try it out. Anyone wanna share their makeup tips for wearing such a statement lip? How do you wear your eyes, favorite blush, etc.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 14, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Did anyone pick up Melt Blizted this afternoon?! So excited to try it out. Anyone wanna share their makeup tips for wearing such a statement lip? How do you wear your eyes, favorite blush, etc.


I usually like to keep the eyes neutral and matte with lots of black liner.  Blush all depends on the bold lipstick lol


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Dolly! I'm going to keep all that in mind. 





Dolly Snow said:


> I usually like to keep the eyes neutral and matte with lots of black liner.  Blush all depends on the bold lipstick lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  So pretty!!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I just bought the Candlelight powder at IMATS and I haven't stopped using it. Its so flipping soft and creamy. I want a pillow made out of it.


  Awww I didn't get to see you or @v0ltagekid at IMATS although it's so possible that we could have walked past each other. I hope you gals had fun!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love the email MAC just sent out. "Hey guys! These lipstick are limited edition guys. Yeah. Limited edition. Guys. GUYS. These are supposed to sell out quicker than this..."


  Did they actually put that in an email? I saw the email and just deleted it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I just bought the Candlelight powder at IMATS and I haven't stopped using it. Its so flipping soft and creamy. *I want a pillow made out of it.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Their highlighters are gorgeous. I have the liquid version of Candlelight and the peachy powder one, Starlight. Amazing quality!


    I only have Starlight---I need to reach for it more often.


----------



## mel33t (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww I didn't get to see you or @v0ltagekid  at IMATS although it's so possible that we could have walked past each other. I hope you gals had fun!!!


  It was crazy. I had a lot of fun, we saw the lines for some of the places and we were like... No thank you lol. Hope you had fun too!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't heard from Naomi in the threads


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww I didn't get to see you or @v0ltagekid at IMATS although it's so possible that we could have walked past each other. I hope you gals had fun!!!


  It was really dumb of me not to ask for your number beforehand lmao.
  I did strike a conversation with several girls in line for things, so maybe we even talked hahaha

  I hope u had fun!
  We were there early so we left pretty early too, lines were cray :/ I was exhausted by 2


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It was crazy. I had a lot of fun, we saw the lines for some of the places and we were like... No thank you lol. Hope you had fun too!!


  right... especially morphe and sigma.. wth... oh and anastasia.. oh hell no xD


----------



## mel33t (Apr 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> right... especially morphe and sigma.. wth... oh and anastasia.. oh hell no xD


  Oh yeah!! That line was crazy! Just thinking about it makes me tired lol.   My Sephora items shipped and I get to leave a five tonight. Best day ever!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hiiiii everyone


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiiiii everyone


 Hi dolly how are you? My blitzed should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi dolly how are you? My blitzed should arrive tomorrow


Please post swatches ompom: I'm ok, how are you?


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm ok, how are you?


  I will Dolly this weekend. I'm doing well, just stressed with school. I'm about to give up


----------



## mel33t (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiiiii everyone


  Hiii D!!   





charismafulltv said:


> I will Dolly this weekend. I'm doing well, just stressed with school. I'm about to give up


  Don't give up!! You're almost there ompom: Just think of all the makeup you can buy when you're done with school :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiiiii everyone






Hi Dolly!  










Hi GANG!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I will Dolly this weekend. I'm doing well, just stressed with school. I'm about to give up


 Hang in there C....you have come so incredibly far. You'll be looking in the rear view mirror at this before you know it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Dolly, Mel and Meddy


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey ladies 

I am loving the new KVD Shade + Light eye palette I bought. It's fab.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mines will be here tomorrow yayyy


----------



## mel33t (Apr 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hey ladies    I am loving the new KVD Shade + Light eye palette I bought. It's fab.


  I swatched in store... So pretty!!


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I swatched in store... So pretty!!


I just did the most amazing smokey eye with it. I posted a pic in the KVD thread.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Dolly!  [/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Hi GANG!!!![/COLOR]





mel33t said:


> Hiii D!! Don't give up!! You're almost there ompom: Just think of all the makeup you can buy when you're done with school :haha:


Hiiii :hug:   





smileyt06 said:


> Mines will be here tomorrow yayyy


ompom:   





pandorablack said:


> Hey ladies    I am loving the new KVD Shade + Light eye palette I bought. It's fab.


It's a beautiful palette....love mine!   





charismafulltv said:


> I will Dolly this weekend. I'm doing well, just stressed with school. I'm about to give up


Don't give up :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks Dolly, Mel and Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am loving the new KVD Shade + Light eye palette I bought. It's fab.


   That's awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been busy #BUYINGITALL.  I can't find my wallet---I think it ran away from home due to exhaustion!
I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate everything to take separate pics.




*Chanel*:   
               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder
               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)
               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*, *(sun-kissed copper) 487
               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137

*Laura Mercier:* 
               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_
               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S

*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover

*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro

*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been busy #BUYINGITALL.  I can't find my wallet---I think it ran away from home due to exhaustion![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]everything to take separate pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*:   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*, *(sun-kissed copper) 487[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Laura Mercier:*            [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer):eyelove:  So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio[/COLOR]


Lovely haul


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been busy #BUYINGITALL.  I can't find my wallet---I think it ran away from home due to exhaustion![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]everything to take separate pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*:   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*, *(sun-kissed copper) 487[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Laura Mercier:*            [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer):eyelove:  So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio[/COLOR]


 :yahoo: told you you will love ritual!!! :happydance:


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been busy #BUYINGITALL.  I can't find my wallet---I think it ran away from home due to exhaustion!
> I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate everything to take separate pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome haul!! Love all that Chanel


----------



## mel33t (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I've been busy #BUYINGITALL.  I can't find my wallet---I think it ran away from home due to exhaustion![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]everything to take separate pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*:   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*, *(sun-kissed copper) 487[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Laura Mercier:*            [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer):eyelove:  So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio[/COLOR]


  Meddy you always have the best hauls!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Meddy you always have the best hauls!!! Enjoy!!


she does :agree:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## mel33t (Apr 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  :hug: Hey dude!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :hug: Hey dude!!


Hi Mel! :hug: How are you?


----------



## mel33t (Apr 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi Mel! :hug: How are you?


  I'm good, how have you been??


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm good, how have you been??


Pretty good,thanks! Been pretty busy so I've not been on much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> told you you will love ritual!!!


 Would you believe it's my favorite thing?  It's so unique and does look on my face anything like it does in the compact.  I LOVE IT---   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    You were right​!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Awesome haul!! Love all that Chanel


   Thanks much.  A few more pieces arrived Friday morning.  I'm obviously getting in touch with my inner 
   Donnie Osmond w/all the purple







Le Vernis Nail Colour, *Lavanda* / Intense Vivid Violet
   Stylo Eyeshadow *Campanule* / Shimmering Violet
   Stylo Yeux Waterproof Longlasting Eyeliner *Orchidee* / Intense Vivid Violet


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Meddy you always have the best hauls!!! Enjoy!!


  Thank you Mel----it's really good to see you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Pretty good,thanks! Been pretty busy so I've not been on much.


   Miss you Naomi!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did they actually put that in an email? I saw the email and just deleted it.


  Noooo lol I made that up. That's how it came off. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Dolly!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Would you believe it's my favorite thing?  It's so unique and does look on my face anything like it does in the compact.  I LOVE IT---        You were right​!!!![/COLOR]


 I'm wearing it today too Meddy! It's beautiful. You get extra contour powers with it. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

My lips are on fire today  how is everyone doing?


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My lips are on fire today  how is everyone doing?


  why??? Wat happened D???  I am mall hopping :amused:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> why??? Wat happened D???  I am mall hopping :amused:


I tried on so many lipsticks and didn't bring any balm with me  Looking for good deals? What have you bought so far V lol?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm wearing it today too Meddy! It's beautiful. You get extra contour powers with it. Lol.


    TOTALLY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looking for good deals? What have you bought so far V lol?


    You mean _*what hasn't she bought so far*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> how is everyone doing?









Heavy make-out session last nigh Miss Dolly????????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You mean _*what hasn't she bought so far*_:lol: [/COLOR]


:lmao: yes   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Heavy [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]make-out session last nigh Miss Dolly????????[/COLOR]:haha:


You caught me :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

Miss you all, hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You caught me


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Miss you all, hope everyone is having a great weekend


   You too Miss Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You too Miss Dolly![/COLOR]


 how are you meddy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> how are you meddy?


   I'm good thanks Dolly and you?  The weather gave me a lot to smile about today---it was just gorgeous.  Abby and I didn't sit out because our lawn crew put all new soil 
   and mulch fortified w/fertilizer in all of the planting beds, and it smelled like a farm.  I couldn't even open the windows.  It's supposed to rain really hard on Monday and 
   that should help it to dissipate.  I stepped outside--got a whiff and nearly broke my neck rushing back in the house.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm good thanks Dolly and you?  The weather gave me a lot to smile about today---it was just gorgeous.  Abby and I didn't sit out because our lawn crew put all new soil
> and mulch fortified w/fertilizer in all of the planting beds, and it smelled like a farm.  I couldn't even open the windows.  It's supposed to rain really hard on Monday and
> that should help it to dissipate.  I stepped outside--got a whiff and nearly broke my neck rushing back in the house.


  I am doing ok, lots of things to do but I am doing my best.

  So happy you loved the weather, it must have been truly lovely. You are so lucky for rain...I wish it would rain here. It has been so humid and hot hot hot.
  Lol I bet and be careful my dear meddy


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am doing ok, lots of things to do but I am doing my best.
> 
> So happy you loved the weather, it must have been truly lovely. You are so lucky for rain...I wish it would rain here. It has been so humid and hot hot hot.
> Lol I bet and be careful my dear meddy


  Dolly,

  Are you going to IMATS next year in LA?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Dolly,  Are you going to IMATS next year in LA?


I'm going to try my hardest...so far it is a yes


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm going to try my hardest...so far it is a yes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am doing ok, lots of things to do but I am doing my best.
> 
> So happy you loved the weather, it must have been truly lovely. You are so lucky for rain...I wish it would rain here. It has been so humid and hot hot hot.
> Lol I bet and be careful my dear meddy


    If I thought a rain dance would work I'd do one for you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> If I thought a rain dance would work I'd do one for you!!!


  Lol thank you meddy....today we had, like a "mini tornado", no clue what it is actually called. Lots of dust and wind...picking up items from peoples yards...it blew by pretty loud, everything was shaking & rattling.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Will you be there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG---glad you're all ok---that would scare me to death---I barely survive thunder storms.  You can just call me chicken little!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---glad you're all ok---that would scare me to death---I barely survive thunder storms.  You can just call me chicken little!!!


  It was one of the worst drive to work tonight. Heavy rain, strong winds and my car felt like a soaked paper kite blown by the wind


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It was one of the worst drive to work tonight. Heavy rain, strong winds and my car felt like a soaked paper kite blown by the wind


   Ugh!  I'm glad you made it safely C!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG---glad you're all ok---that would scare me to death---I barely survive thunder storms.  You can just call me chicken little!!![/COLOR]


It was very scary, the dogs were outside at the time, thank heavens they were safe. I'm the same with thunderstorms   





charismafulltv said:


> It was one of the worst drive to work tonight. Heavy rain, strong winds and my car felt like a soaked paper kite blown by the wind


Glad you made it safely C, how scary that must have been :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glad you made it safely C, how scary that must have been


  I just hated driving on the interstate most especially truck drivers who are swerving. I have no choice because it is the fastest way to work. If I use the backroads then I have to mess with the deers! sometimes even cows who broke free from the pasteur. My manager hit a cow last fall and totaled his truck and caused a domino effect with 5 cars after him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just hated driving on the interstate most especially truck drivers who are swerving. I have no choice because it is the fastest way to work. If I use the backroads then I have to mess with the deers! sometimes even cows who broke free from the pasteur. My manager hit a cow last fall and totaled his truck and caused a domino effect with 5 cars after him.


Eeek that sounds so scary, for both routes. So either way you have a challenge to get to and from work  that isn't good, but I'm glad you can be safe


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Eeek that sounds so scary, for both routes. So either way you have a challenge to get to and from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah. I am hoping to apply into a new job in the city, working regular day shift instead of nights and we can relocate closer to work as well. I'm tired with all the driving.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah. I am hoping to apply into a new job in the city, working regular day shift instead of nights and we can relocate closer to work as well. I'm tired with all the driving.


I hope it works out just how you want it too. You deserve only the best in life


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glad you made it safely C, how scary that must have been


    Awwwww.  Most does hate the storms.  My friend huge dog would jump in the tub, pull the shower curtain shut and howl!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just hated driving on the interstate most especially truck drivers who are swerving. I have no choice because it is the fastest way to work. If I use the backroads then I have to mess with the deers! sometimes even cows who broke free from the pasteur.* My manager hit a cow last fall and totaled his truck and caused a domino effect with 5 cars after him. *


   Whoa


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah. I am hoping to apply into a new job in the city, working regular day shift instead of nights and we can relocate closer to work as well. I'm tired with all the driving.


   Sounds good C.  Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope it works out just how you want it too. You deserve only the best in life





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sounds good C.  Fingers crossed for you!!!![/COLOR]


 Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awwwww.  Most does hate the storms.  My friend huge dog would jump in the tub, pull the shower curtain shut and howl!!![/COLOR]


Storms can be scary & loud, especially when the power goes out.  I think that's what scares me the most all the random loud sounds coming from outside.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Miss you Naomi!!!![/COLOR]  :hug:


I've missed you too, Meddy. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

So.....I guess I need Ritual, huh?


----------



## jenise (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So.....I guess I need Ritual, huh?


 Yes, yes you do


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So.....I guess I need Ritual, huh?


 :nods:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So.....I guess I need Ritual, huh?


 Yaaas! Get it before the sale ends.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

Can I talk to you all about tattoos for a moment?
  Does anyone have any? Anyone planning on getting one?
  I am in need of another....trying to think of ideas


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yaaas! Get it before the sale ends.


Sale? What sale?


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I talk to you all about tattoos for a moment? Does anyone have any? Anyone planning on getting one? I am in need of another....trying to think of ideas


I have 6 and am also contemplating another. I know I'm doing something Dali related,just don't know what yet. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I have 6 and am also contemplating another. I know I'm doing something Dali related,just don't know what yet. Lol


  Cool, do you have a few ideas that sound interesting related to Dali? 
  I have so many ideas, but mainly it has to match up with the current flow of my arm....so a few pieces would work


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sale? What sale?


 BI ends tonight VIB and VIB Rouge ends tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sephora sale   Cool, do you have a few ideas that sound interesting related to Dali?  I have so many ideas, but mainly it has to match up with the current flow of my arm....so a few pieces would work


Oh yeah, forgot about that. I never got a code or anything (again). :sigh:  Several ideas, I've been bouncing around ideas on what and where for about 2 years or so. I'm having a hard time deciding on which painting.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> BI ends tonight VIB and VIB Rouge ends tomorrow!


Is there a code or anything?  I've never received anything from Sephora even letting me know there was going to be a sale!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

Found the codes, thanks Google! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think that's what scares me the most all the random loud sounds coming from outside.


 We lost power for about 90 minutes last week. .  Whenever a storm is forecast I run around charging all of my devices, I get out the big lantern & emergency radio and 
  make sure I have the auto lighter within reach for lighting candles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I talk to you all about tattoos for a moment?
> Does anyone have any? Anyone planning on getting one?
> I am in need of another....trying to think of ideas
> No and no.  I'm of no help in that area---sorry!!!
> ...


    We would have shared the codes---it's not like they can be abused because you have to sign in and it goes by your level.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes, yes, and yes!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Oh yeah!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  No and no.  I'm of no help in that area---sorry!!![/COLOR]     :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]  I'd be letting someone at Sephora know about that.  I'm wondering just how well the sale is going because they keep sending me Emails about it.  Unless they[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  recognize that I'm a huge MU [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]addict......[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]_.goes and sits quietly in a corner._[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   We would have shared the codes---it's not like they can be abused because you have to sign in and it goes by your level.[/COLOR]


I know ya'll would have because you're awesome! I just decided to Google and then post here I found it. I might email them about it, I missed the last sale too because they never sent me anything about it.


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's storming here too.... and I'm sitting here with tears down my face.

  My father loved thunderstorms. One of his favorite things to do was just sit and listen to them- and found them soothing to sleep to. I've been home for about 2 days now.... I think it's finally sinking in.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that. I never got a code or anything (again). :sigh:  Several ideas, I've been bouncing around ideas on what and where for about 2 years or so. I'm having a hard time deciding on which painting.


Let me know which you decide, I'm very interested    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We lost power for about 90 minutes last week. .  Whenever a storm is forecast I run around charging all of my devices, I get out the big lantern & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]emergency radio[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  make sure I have the auto [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lighter within reach for lighting candles.[/COLOR]


You have a good solid plan, Meddy 


starletta8 said:


> It's storming here too.... and I'm sitting here with tears down my face.  My father loved thunderstorms. One of his favorite things to do was just sit and listen to them- and found them soothing to sleep to. I've been home for about 2 days now.... I think it's finally sinking in.


 I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Shars (Apr 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's storming here too.... and I'm sitting here with tears down my face.
> 
> My father loved thunderstorms. One of his favorite things to do was just sit and listen to them- and found them soothing to sleep to. I've been home for about 2 days now.... I think it's finally sinking in.


  Awww I'm so sorry. That's so sad but oh what a memory to have of him!


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry


  Thanks. It was easier at my mother's house since I could always go get a hug when I needed one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Thanks. It was easier at my mother's house since I could always go get a hug when I needed one.


A virtual hug may not be the same but I am sending you a great big one right now :hug:


----------



## starletta8 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A virtual hug may not be the same but I am sending you a great big one right now


  Thanks, Dolly.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Found the codes, thanks Google! :haha:


 Sorry it took me awhile to respond Naomi. I got some shut eye going on. Thank god Google helped ya! What are your hauls?   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We lost power for about 90 minutes last week. .  Whenever a storm is forecast I run around charging all of my devices, I get out the big lantern & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]emergency radio[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  make sure I have the auto [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lighter within reach for lighting candles.[/COLOR]


 Our internet here sucked too because of string wings and thunderstorms. My husband thinks the squirrels chewed our internet cables. We called service to do something about it.  





starletta8 said:


> It's storming here too.... and I'm sitting here with tears down my face.  My father loved thunderstorms. One of his favorite things to do was just sit and listen to them- and found them soothing to sleep to. I've been home for about 2 days now.... I think it's finally sinking in.


 I know the feeling starletta. It's part of the stages of grief. Me and my mom are starting to accept my dad's passing. The first year is the worst especially dealing with the firsts. First Christmas, first birthday, first father's day and anniversary. We went to a grief counseling together. My mom still remembers him in the food we are eating or songs that he loved Being played on the radio. Little things reminding you of him. Funeral homes offers grief counseling for free too. You can meet and share your experiences with families who lost a love one too. They also give you a work book on exercise in dealing with grief. If you need any assistance or wanted somebody to talk to. I'm always here.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Sorry it took me awhile to respond Naomi. I got some shut eye going on. Thank god Google helped ya! What are your hauls?  Our internet here sucked too because of string wings and thunderstorms. My husband thinks the squirrels chewed our internet cables. We called service to do something about it. I know the feeling starletta. It's part of the stages of grief. Me and my mom are starting to accept my dad's passing. The first year is the worst especially dealing with the firsts. First Christmas, first birthday, first father's day and anniversary. We went to a grief counseling together. My mom still remembers him in the food we are eating or songs that he loved Being played on the radio. Little things reminding you of him. Funeral homes offers grief counseling for free too. You can meet and share your experiences with families who lost a love one too. They also give you a work book on exercise in dealing with grief. If you need any assistance or wanted somebody to talk to. I'm always here.


I  asleep for a bit too. :haha:  I've not been hauling anything lately and have decided to skip out on the sale too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I  asleep for a bit too. :haha:  I've not been hauling anything lately and have decided to skip out on the sale too.


  Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's storming here too.... and I'm sitting here with tears down my face.
> 
> My father loved thunderstorms. One of his favorite things to do was just sit and listen to them- and found them soothing to sleep to. I've been home for about 2 days now.... I think it's finally sinking in.


  Awwww Starletta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My heart goes out to you!!!  I'm so sorry for this tremendous loss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry


 ​Yes---that's the only thing that I can control---my readiness---so that's what I do.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've not been hauling anything lately and have decided to skip out on the sale too.


   I didn't get much from the sale---it's pitiful when you're grappling for something to buy, if you need nothing.  I got mostly skin care in my little 5 item order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I've not been hauling anything lately and have decided to skip out on the sale too.


    It's stormy---I can never sleep during the storm so I gave myself a facial.  I thought Abby was frightened by the thunder because she gave me a WTF kind of look---well I    
   had forgotten to rinse my mask off.  It's the Algenist Algae mask---it's green.


----------



## mel33t (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's stormy---I can never sleep during the storm so I gave myself a facial.  I thought Abby was frightened by the thunder because she gave me a WTF kind of look---well I    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   had forgotten to rinse my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]mask off.  It's the Algenist Algae mask---it's green.[/COLOR]     :haha:


  I used that last night too!! Very nice, noticed a difference right away


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I used that last night too!! Very nice, noticed a difference right away


    YES!!!! It's good stuff!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Hi Dolly.  I hope you're having a good day!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hi Dolly.  I hope you're having a good day!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:


I hope your day is going good aswell :kiss: My day is alright


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My day is alright


 Mine too Doll.  I'm tired---didn't sleep well



.


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's stormy---I can never sleep during the storm so I gave myself a facial.  I thought Abby was frightened by the thunder because she gave me a WTF kind of look---well I    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   had forgotten to rinse my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]mask off.  It's the Algenist Algae mask---it's green.[/COLOR]     :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mine too Doll.  I'm tired---didn't sleep well
> 
> 
> 
> .


  I hope you and sleep become friends again lol
  Sleep hates me as of lately


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 23, 2015)

@Medgal07 are Chanel polishes any good?

  I can't splurge yet, but curious if a splurge on fancy polish is worth it?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey ladies, sorry I've been away for a while. Work has been crazy. My mom had to go to the hospital this week - her blood sugar was over 500 and she was severely dehydrated. She's home now and I'm glad she's ok, they put her on some meds that seem to be helping. Rob's grandmother had a heart attack yesterday and she is still in the hospital, but she is improving. When it rains it pours, I guess. Hope you ladies have been doing ok.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been away for a while. Work has been crazy. My mom had to go to the hospital this week - her blood sugar was over 500 and she was severely dehydrated. She's home now and I'm glad she's ok, they put her on some meds that seem to be helping. Rob's grandmother had a heart attack yesterday and she is still in the hospital, but she is improving. When it rains it pours, I guess. Hope you ladies have been doing ok.


  Hi CQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am so glad your mom is ok now & sending prayers for your mother...also prayers to Rob's grandmother, I do hope her health continues to improve.
  I do hope you are well


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> @Medgal07 are Chanel polishes any good?
> 
> I can't splurge yet, but curious if a splurge on fancy polish is worth it?


    Tom Ford NP is much better than Chanel, Dior, YSL and Illamasqua in terms of wear-time.  I was really pleasantly surprised by TF NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been away for a while. Work has been crazy. My mom had to go to the hospital this week - her blood sugar was over 500 and she was severely dehydrated. She's home now and I'm glad she's ok, they put her on some meds that seem to be helping. Rob's grandmother had a heart attack yesterday and she is still in the hospital, but she is improving. *When it rains it pours*, I guess. Hope you ladies have been doing ok.


   Oh CQ---



It certainly seems that way.  I'm glad your mother is home and her blood sugar is being controlled.  Prayers for your family and Rob's grandmother too!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 25, 2015)

My Prayers and Thoughts coming your way CQ! Hang in there! I hope everything will be alright. Good health to your family.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh CQ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you ladies! How have you all been? Anyone got their 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together for the next few collections?? I don't want to think about the things I want... LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies! How have you all been? Anyone got their
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol the only two collections that interest me, are the matte lip &  that one with Heaux haha (forgot the name) 
  What about you? What is on your list for Wash & Dry?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been away for a while. Work has been crazy. My mom had to go to the hospital this week - her blood sugar was over 500 and she was severely dehydrated. She's home now and I'm glad she's ok, they put her on some meds that seem to be helping. Rob's grandmother had a heart attack yesterday and she is still in the hospital, but she is improving. When it rains it pours, I guess. Hope you ladies have been doing ok.


  Hey lady. Glad your mom is doing much better. Prayers going out to Rob's grandmother. Stay positive.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies! How have you all been? Anyone got their :wishlist:  together for the next few collections?? I don't want to think about the things I want... LOL


 Hi CQ, So far I'm making a long list for the Mac Matte lipstick collection. Wash and Dry I'm just getting 1 item for the packaging.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey darlings, 

  I hope everyone has a fabulous day


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey darlings,
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day


  Hi Dolly ! How are u doing?

  Hi everyone, I hope you all have a great day!

  I'm sorry I haven't been around, life really gets in the way sometimes and I hate to bring negativity here. And I am now getting a little back to normal, so I wanted to stop by and say hi, and chat with u guys!! I've missed u all


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey darlings,   I hope everyone has a fabulous day


 Hi Dolly! I hope your day is amazing!  





v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly ! How are u doing?  Hi everyone, I hope you all have a great day!  I'm sorry I haven't been around, life really gets in the way sometimes and I hate to bring negativity here. And I am now getting a little back to normal, so I wanted to stop by and say hi, and chat with u guys!! I've missed u all


 Hi VK! Glad to see you around again. I've been going thru some things as well. Life comes at you fast sometimes. I keep telling myself "This too shall pass". Its helping. Hugs sis!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Glad to see you around again. I've been going thru some things as well. Life comes at you fast sometimes. I keep telling myself "This too shall pass". Its helping. Hugs sis!


  Hi!!!! I hope u are doing ok! 
  Thanks ! Yea, it all passes, but this was just one crazy couple of weeks.
  But oh well, school is almost over this semester, I can't wait to go on my Cruise at the end of May to forget all about it all 

  I still never posted my IMATS haul or my Sephora haul from the VIB sale  I have to take pictures later and show u all  
  hugs <3


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi!!!! I hope u are doing ok!  Thanks ! Yea, it all passes, but this was just one crazy couple of weeks. But oh well, school is almost over this semester, I can't wait to go on my Cruise at the end of May to forget all about it all   I still never posted my IMATS haul or my Sephora haul from the VIB sale  I have to take pictures later and show u all   hugs


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly ! How are u doing?  Hi everyone, I hope you all have a great day!  I'm sorry I haven't been around, life really gets in the way sometimes and I hate to bring negativity here. And I am now getting a little back to normal, so I wanted to stop by and say hi, and chat with u guys!! I've missed u all


Hi VK  I'm doing ok at the moment.  As sassy said "this too shall pass" an truer statement was never spoken. I do hope everything brightens for you, I've missed you aswell.    





v0ltagekid said:


> Hi!!!! I hope u are doing ok!  Thanks ! Yea, it all passes, but this was just one crazy couple of weeks. But oh well, school is almost over this semester, I can't wait to go on my Cruise at the end of May to forget all about it all   I still never posted my IMATS haul or my Sephora haul from the VIB sale  I have to take pictures later and show u all   hugs


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Yessss! I need to see all the haulage! I hope to make it to IMATS next year! Until then, I will salivate over tour pics! Lol!


 



  Dose of Colors Terra collection ( so far I've only used Stone,... and I don't love it :/ kinda feel guilty for spending so much on this)
  Step 1 primer by MUFE, yellow tone, so far so good, it blends nice but I don't see THAT much color correction sadly.
  Sugarpill Penelope, OMG LOVE
  Limecrime shadow primers LOVE the shadow helper, haven't tried the brightener. I have super oily lids and this stuff is better than UD.
  And my favorite purchase, the MUFE flash palettes. They were basically buy one get one. 
  I was sad to see discount wasn't that great across the board, we actually left early with Mel. I am happy with what I got, but the discount just wasn't that fab.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Dose of Colors Terra collection ( so far I've only used Stone,... and I don't love it :/ kinda feel guilty for spending so much on this) Step 1 primer by MUFE, yellow tone, so far so good, it blends nice but I don't see THAT much color correction sadly. Sugarpill Penelope, OMG LOVE Limecrime shadow primers LOVE the shadow helper, haven't tried the brightener. I have super oily lids and this stuff is better than UD. And my favorite purchase, the MUFE flash palettes. They were basically buy one get one.  I was sad to see discount wasn't that great across the board, we actually left early with Mel. I am happy with what I got, but the discount just wasn't that fab.


Beautiful haulage :eyelove: I feel the same about Stone too.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I feel the same about Stone too.


  Although it makes me feel better that I am not the only one, I feel sad that you don't love it either.
  I feel like it looks like Lolita's sad sister lmao... 
  It's so.. bleh :/
  idk.. I feel like it makes my lips too .. white looking? D: idk


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Although it makes me feel better that I am not the only one, I feel sad that you don't love it either. I feel like it looks like Lolita's sad sister lmao...  It's so.. bleh :/ idk.. I feel like it makes my lips too .. white looking? D: idk


Haha kinda reminds me of cashmere but less awesome. It looks ok with whirl or soar but I like wearing liquid lipsticks w/out liner....it is just so meh. :lmao: Lolita's sad sister Sand and Brick though are :eyelove:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sand and Brick though are


  I haven't tried sand and brick, I gotta. I only swatched them at IMATS and thought they were beautiful!

  I don't own whirl or soar (I know, shocking right lmao), but I will try it with Colourpop's brink, that should look ok... 
  It looked good with MUFE 3C, but wasn't my fav :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I haven't tried sand and brick, I gotta. I only swatched them at IMATS and thought they were beautiful!  I don't own whirl or soar (I know, shocking right lmao), but I will try it with Colourpop's brink, that should look ok...  It looked good with MUFE 3C, but wasn't my fav :/


Brink would work too or Lumiere...a few from colourpop would look good with it.  Hopefully you find a combo that works for you. I tried a few combos, still I'm not the biggest fan.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully you find a combo that works for you. I tried a few combos, still I'm not the biggest fan.


  :/ that's so sad ! I hope we find the best way to wear it.
  If I find one I love, I will let u know so u can try it lol!


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Dose of Colors Terra collection ( so far I've only used Stone,... and I don't love it :/ kinda feel guilty for spending so much on this) Step 1 primer by MUFE, yellow tone, so far so good, it blends nice but I don't see THAT much color correction sadly. Sugarpill Penelope, OMG LOVE Limecrime shadow primers LOVE the shadow helper, haven't tried the brightener. I have super oily lids and this stuff is better than UD. And my favorite purchase, the MUFE flash palettes. They were basically buy one get one.  I was sad to see discount wasn't that great across the board, we actually left early with Mel. I am happy with what I got, but the discount just wasn't that fab.


  Awesome haul!! Ive been wanting to check out the Flash Palettes. I was also wondering about Stone. I have hesitated because I didnt think I could make it work. Kinda glad I did!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Awesome haul!! Ive been wanting to check out the Flash Palettes. I was also wondering about Stone. I have hesitated because I didnt think I could make it work. Kinda glad I did!


  I'll post a lip swatch after lunch so u can see, it's just bleh :/

  I am excited for the flash palettes, they are so emollient and easy to use!
Lufff!


----------



## mel33t (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'll post a lip swatch after lunch so u can see, it's just bleh :/  I am excited for the flash palettes, they are so emollient and easy to use!  Lufff!


  That really blows about Stone  Hopefully the other two work out well for you! It swatches really nice, that's surprising.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That really blows about Stone  Hopefully the other two work out well for you! It swatches really nice, that's surprising.


  Hey girl!
  Yea it does, I think it might be too light or something :/ idk it's not quite what I expected.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi Dolly ! How are u doing?  Hi everyone, I hope you all have a great day!  I'm sorry I haven't been around, life really gets in the way sometimes and I hate to bring negativity here. And I am now getting a little back to normal, so I wanted to stop by and say hi, and chat with u guys!! I've missed u all


 Hi VK,  Hang in there! When life brings you lemons, make a lemonade! Jk. Just trying to make you laugh. Anyways, how was IMATS NYC? I've seen videos on YouTube vloggers got kicked out of the premises for having meet and greet with fans.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hang in there! When life brings you lemons, make a lemonade! Jk. Just trying to make you laugh. Anyways, how was IMATS NYC? I've seen videos on YouTube vloggers got kicked out of the premises for having meet and greet with fans.


  LOL! U are so cute haha!
 
  IMATS was fun, but not as cool as I thought it was going to be.
  Unfortunately I did expect to see a few youtubers and the ones I wanted to see got kicked out the day before, so that was sad.
  I did have fun with Mel tho! @mel33t ! I think we were on the same page when it came to not waiting in ridiculous lines.. I mean all lines were ridiculous but MORPHE was AWFUL, so we were like... nty!!!!

  idk if I would go again, honestly I get better pro discount online in some places anyway without the line.. lmao..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> :/ that's so sad ! I hope we find the best way to wear it. If I find one I love, I will let u know so u can try it lol!


Yes please let me know lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes please let me know lol


  if u find an awesome combo lmk too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> if u find an awesome combo lmk too!


 of course, you got it girly :frenz: Long day today and I'm so sleepy :yawn:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Long day today and I'm so sleepy


  same here, ... I'm dying at work.
  Half n hour to go and I can go home !
  I've been dog sitting my grandma's puppy, Bijou.
  I can't wait to go home and play with her!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> same here, ... I'm dying at work. Half n hour to go and I can go home ! I've been dog sitting my grandma's puppy, Bijou. I can't wait to go home and play with her!!


 Pets always gives us unconditional love


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Pets always gives us unconditional love


  gosh she makes me so happy, I wish I could keep her lol
  Grandma had surgery on her neck, I wish she stayed in the hospital longer lmao.. how awful is that? XD


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> same here, ... I'm dying at work. Half n hour to go and I can go home ! I've been dog sitting my grandma's puppy, Bijou. I can't wait to go home and play with her!!


Not long now  Haha aww she is so cute.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> gosh she makes me so happy, I wish I could keep her lol Grandma had surgery on her neck, I wish she stayed in the hospital longer lmao.. how awful is that? XD


 LOL


----------



## mel33t (Apr 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> LOL! U are so cute haha!   IMATS was fun, but not as cool as I thought it was going to be. Unfortunately I did expect to see a few youtubers and the ones I wanted to see got kicked out the day before, so that was sad. I did have fun with Mel tho! @mel33t  ! I think we were on the same page when it came to not waiting in ridiculous lines.. I mean all lines were ridiculous but MORPHE was AWFUL, so we were like... nty!!!!  idk if I would go again, honestly I get better pro discount online in some places anyway without the line.. lmao..


  :hug: agreed!! Was a lot of fun, but I don't think I'll go next year, maybe the year after.   Miss you guys, been crazy busy trying to figure out my moving situation and some family issues. Its been stressful to say the least. Hope everyone's doing well


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :hug: agreed!! Was a lot of fun, but I don't think I'll go next year, maybe the year after.   Miss you guys, been crazy busy trying to figure out my moving situation and some family issues. Its been stressful to say the least. Hope everyone's doing well


  I hope things begin to fall into place and that your stress level decreases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *TF for the win, I will be trying one of his polishes soon. *
> 
> Lol the only two collections that interest me, are the matte lip &  that one with Heaux haha (forgot the name)
> What about you? What is on your list for Wash & Dry?


 Awesome Dolly.  I've just started buying and wearing Nail, INC NPs.  I started with* Bamboo White*Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc. Then Shontay had to go and show me* Alexa Hearts* - cutest red hearts for the nails.  I ended up getting several NPs during the Sephora sale and then Shontay told me about a 20% off sale on the Nails Inc web site----hence the rabbit hole opened wide and I dove right in, head first.   Do try a few of these.  I'm obsessed w/Bamboo White.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Miss you guys, been crazy busy trying to figure out my moving situation and some family issues. Its been stressful to say the least. Hope everyone's doing well


    Awww----hang in there Mel!!!  Miss you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Dose of Colors Terra collection ( so far I've only used Stone,... and I don't love it :/ kinda feel guilty for spending so much on this)
> Step 1 primer by MUFE, yellow tone, so far so good, it blends nice but I don't see THAT much color correction sadly.
> Sugarpill Penelope, OMG LOVE
> Limecrime shadow primers LOVE the shadow helper, haven't tried the brightener. I have super oily lids and this stuff is better than UD.
> ...


   Awesome haul.  Love all the vibrant colors.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Glad to see you around again. I've been going thru some things as well. Life comes at you fast sometimes. I keep telling myself "This too shall pass". Its helping. Hugs sis!


 Hey Sassy----I'm so sorry you and our other thread mates here are going through troubling times right now.  
   Someone shared this with me recently and so I share it with you all, because it helped me to reflect and gain
   perspective:

   WORRYING does not take away tomorrow's TROUBLES... it takes away today's PEACE, _and_ All things in life 
   are temporary.  If they're going well, enjoy them... they will not last forever.  If they're going wrong, don't 
   worry...they can't last long either.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome Dolly.  I've just started buying and wearing Nail, INC NPs.  I started with* Bamboo White*Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc. Then Shontay had to go and show me* Alexa Hearts* - cutest red hearts for the nails.  I ended up getting several NPs during the Sephora sale and then Shontay told me about a 20% off sale on the Nails Inc web site----hence the rabbit hole opened wide and I dove right in, head first.   Do try a few of these.  I'm obsessed w/Bamboo White.


  Yes I am after that color from VB, I need it...I'd prefer to buy from sephora, which is currently sold out.
  I need to try nails inc...I am going to attempt to hunt down bamboo white.
  Thank you, Meddy......how many did you pick up during the sale? and which ones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: found bamboo white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it stays in stock till Thursday


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes I am after that color from VB, I need it...I'd prefer to buy from sephora, which is currently sold out.
> I need to try nails inc...I am going to attempt to hunt down bamboo white.
> Thank you, Meddy......how many did you pick up during the sale? and which ones?
> 
> ...


    So glad you found Bamboo White!   
   Here's my list. Some are from Sephora & some are from the Nails Inc web site:

               Abbey Road (Spring Lilac)
               Bright Street (Nail Kale - Illuminator)
               Hyde Park Place (Soft Grey)
               Lilly Road (PastelPink)
               Marylebone High Street (Watermelon Peach)
               Mercer Street (Vibrant Blue)
               New Oxford Street  (Browned burgundy)    _  Nails Inc freebie_
               Queens Gardens (Vintage Aqua)
               Soho Place (Aqua)
               Swan Street (Pale pastel Green)
   Whitehall (White-pink)
               White Horse Street (Pastel lavender)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   So glad you found Bamboo White!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Here's my list. Some are from Sephora & some are from the Nails Inc web site:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Abbey Road (Spring Lilac)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bright Street (Nail Kale - Illuminator)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Hyde Park Place (Soft Grey)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lilly Road (PastelPink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Marylebone High Street (Watermelon Peach)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Mercer Street (Vibrant Blue)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               New Oxford Street  (Browned burgundy)     _ Nails Inc freebie_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Queens Gardens (Vintage Aqua)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Soho Place (Aqua)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Swan Street (Pale pastel Green)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *   Whitehall (White-pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               White Horse Street (Pastel lavender)[/COLOR]


Great haul Meddy ompom: I have almost all of those in cart lol How long does Nails Inc take to ship & where from? Thanks for the answers in advance


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How long does Nails Inc take to ship & where from? Thanks for the answers in advance


 I hope the 20% off sale is still going on.  I had them in 2 days----just like Sephora's Flash Shipping.  When the 
   box arrived I thought it was a pair of shoes that I'd forgotten I ordered.  Everything was so well packaged. 
   I'm keeping the box---it has a front magnetic closure.






   Nails Inc Pkg above----Under the individual wrapping you see above, each NP was in its own bubble wrap



 The way Sephora shipped the NPs---no protective wrapping whatsoever.



  The dark NP above on the left was a freebie from Nails Inc. 



   The white NP above left is Dolce & Gabbana, Innocence


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hope the 20% off sale is still [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]going on.  I had them in 2 days----just like Sephora's Flash Shipping.  When the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   box arrived I thought it was a pair of shoes that I'd forgotten I ordered.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Everything was so well packaged. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]keeping the box---it has a front magnetic closure.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, they package orders really well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hope the 20% off sale is still [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]going on.  I had them in 2 days----just like Sephora's Flash Shipping.  When the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   box arrived I thought it was a pair of shoes that I'd forgotten I ordered.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Everything was so well packaged. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]keeping the box---it has a front magnetic closure.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Wow! They really care, that is a bonus. Enjoy your gorgeous haul :eyelove:


----------



## mel33t (Apr 30, 2015)

Is anyone picking up the Saucebox Batalash palette? I'm interested in testing out the brand and I always go for neutrals so I thought of going out of my comfort zone. :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh wow, they package orders really well


    They really do C-----I was blown away!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow! They really care, that is a bonus. Enjoy your gorgeous haul


   Thank you Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## jenise (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Hi


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hi


 Hiiii Jen!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone picking up the Saucebox Batalash palette? I'm interested in testing out the brand and I always go for neutrals so I thought of going out of my comfort zone.






Hey Mel.  I had to look it up because I'd never heard of it.  It looks like a really nice palette, but I won't be getting it.  I just emptied my wallet getting Chanel, Tom Ford 
     and other miscellaneous & sundry items.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>









 Hi Vee & Jen-----it's like a ghost town around here.  I hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Vee & Jen-----it's like a ghost town around here.  I hope everyone is ok!!!








 Hiya Meddy!! It so is!! I am good just few busy weeks @ work!!! I do catch up on all the threads albeit a little late. By then a comment would be pointless lol!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Meddy!! It so is!! I am good just few busy weeks @ work!!! I do catch up on all the threads albeit a little late. By then a comment would be pointless lol!!


    Well, I count on you to sound the alarm when the brand goodies hit the shelves.  As long as I know you're around I feel so much better!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Did you get your Tom Ford goodies yet?


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, I count on you to sound the alarm when the brand goodies hit the shelves.  As long as I know you're around I feel so much better!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure you can count on that Alarm!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I did Meddy!! I got it on tuesday!! Havent touched any of it though


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You're really busy then.  I haven't used most of my Chanel summer collection goods.  Maybe I need to stop buying and focus more on using--------nah-----I'll just leave 
   well enough alone.  I'll get to it soon enough!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're really busy then.  I haven't used most of my Chanel summer collection goods.  Maybe I need to stop buying and focus more on using--------nah-----I'll just leave
> well enough alone.  I'll get to it soon enough!








 Yup!!Why commit to something we know we arent capable of!! Something new comes up and we go like


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!!Why commit to something we know we arent capable of!! Something new comes up and we go like


    Totally!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope the 20% off sale is still going on.  I had them in 2 days----just like Sephora's Flash Shipping.  When the
> box arrived I thought it was a pair of shoes that I'd forgotten I ordered.  Everything was so well packaged.
> I'm keeping the box---it has a front magnetic closure.
> 
> ...


  Oh that is super packaging! Looks so luxurious. I've only tried their polishes before they reformulated. I have to check out these new ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want to but then I saw swatches of the new Kat Von D shadows coming out and they look similar.
> Oh that is super packaging! Looks so luxurious. I've only tried their polishes before they reformulated. I have to check out these new ones.


   I highly recommend Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc., Bamboo White!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone picking up the Saucebox Batalash palette? I'm interested in testing out the brand and I always go for neutrals so I thought of going out of my comfort zone.


  I want to pick it up


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope the 20% off sale is still going on.  I had them in 2 days----just like Sephora's Flash Shipping.  When the
> box arrived I thought it was a pair of shoes that I'd forgotten I ordered.  Everything was so well packaged.
> I'm keeping the box---it has a front magnetic closure.
> 
> ...


Hello dear friend,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG this is truly stunning, what gorgeous shades and bottles !


----------



## Mazi (Apr 30, 2015)

has anyone ever tried korean skincare? ive heard lots of good things about it but don't know which brands to look out for


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I highly recommend Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc., Bamboo White!


  I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Apr 30, 2015)

2012lurker said:


> has anyone ever tried korean skincare? ive heard lots of good things about it but don't know which brands to look out for


  I love Korea cosmetics. It's best to tell what your concerns are though. Then I can make a better recommendation.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Do we have a Clarins thread? I'm interested in getting their summer collection


----------



## mel33t (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>





jenise said:


> Hi


  Hiiiii :hug:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hey Mel.  I had to look it up because I'd never heard of it.  It looks like a really nice palette, but I won't be getting it.  I just emptied my wallet getting Chanel, Tom Ford[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]other miscellaneous & sundry items.  [/COLOR]


  Ugh, that TF eye and cheek palette is calling my name, but I've never spent that much on one makeup product. Its so so pretty though.    





Dolly Snow said:


> I want to pick it up :sigh:


  I figured you would lady 


charismafulltv said:


> Do we have a Clarins thread? I'm interested in getting their summer collection


  I don't think so, but I've really been interested in them lately


----------



## jenise (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Vee & Jen-----it's like a ghost town around here.  I hope everyone is ok!!![/COLOR]


 Hi! And it really is like a ghost town haha. I hope everyone is okay too!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hiiiii :hug: Ugh, that TF eye and cheek palette is calling my name, but I've never spent that much on one makeup product. Its so so pretty though.  I figured you would lady  I don't think so, but I've really been interested in them lately


:lol: but will I? Idk :sigh:    





charismafulltv said:


> Do we have a Clarins thread? I'm interested in getting their summer collection


I don't think so


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Do we have a Clarins thread? I'm interested in getting their summer collection


  I started one 

Clarins Discussion

  What are you planning on getting? I only had a few Clarins products, a set including Mascara, lipstick, eyeliner and e/s I had won years ago and I have a cream blush I bought last year. The quality of all the items is great!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I started one  Clarins Discussion  What are you planning on getting? I only had a few Clarins products, a set including Mascara, lipstick, eyeliner and e/s I had won years ago and I have a cream blush I bought last year. The quality of all the items is great!


 I really like Clarins for skincare!! Haven't tried much from the color collection though!! Their summer bronzers are usually a hit every year (and huge) !!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I really like Clarins for skincare!! Haven't tried much from the color collection though!! Their summer bronzers are usually a hit every year (and huge) !!


  Clarins bronzers are very pretty. I am not a huge fan of Clarins makeup ( I love Clarins skincare too ) but I think some products are definitely worth buying .


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I really like Clarins for skincare!! Haven't tried much from the color collection though!! Their summer bronzers are usually a hit every year (and huge) !!


  I had a bunch of skincare samples from them, but it's too agressive for me, too much fragrance. 

  Didn't shop a lot lately, looks like I've got to get my laptop repaired, so who knows how much that will be. I only bought the Bobbi Brown CC Cream which I like a lot and a cute pair of H&M shoes. Oh, and placed an order for Atelier Cologne samples of all their fragrances, super excited to try those. I only have one of their candles and it smells divine.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I started one  Clarins Discussion  What are you planning on getting? I only had a few Clarins products, a set including Mascara, lipstick, eyeliner and e/s I had won years ago and I have a cream blush I bought last year. The quality of all the items is great!


 Yay! Thanks Nay


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

Hi ladies! Happy Friday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday!








 Hi naomi..I hope you have great weekend


----------



## charismafulltv (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday!


 Hey Naomi, how you doin?


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi naomi..I hope you have great weekend


Howdy Dolly! I'm sure going to try, work all weekend and Saturdays are usually pretty insane.


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Naomi, how you doin?


Hiya C! I'm doing pretty well,thanks. Yourself?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday!








Nay. How have you been?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello dear friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hello Dominique
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much.  I've only recently started using Nails Inc NP.  It all started w/the VB Bamboo White.  Now it appears I'm hooked.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Friday!


   Hi Naomi---I've missed you!!!!  



Happy Friday to you too!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nay. How have you been?


Howdy Vande! I've been doing well, thank you. Just been keeping busy. How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Naomi---I've missed you!!!!  [/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF]Happy Friday to you too!!![/COLOR]


Meddy! :hug: I've missed you too. How have you been?  Happy Friday!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Vande! I've been doing well, thank you. Just been keeping busy. How are you,


  I've been well. Working a lot of hours. Many of which I don't get paid for.Lol. I'm exempt from overtime.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I really like Clarins for skincare!! Haven't tried much from the color collection though!! Their summer bronzers are usually a hit every year (and huge) !!


 I'm running in the opposite direction 



I won't go down another rabbit hole.  I'm hiding from you Vee!!!  You can't see me--na na!


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've been well. Working a lot of hours. Many of which I don't get paid for.Lol. I'm exempt from overtime.


Oh that stinks that you don't get paid for your time. I'm glad to hear you've been doing well though. :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday!


 I'm great thanks, and you?  I'm getting ready for a late dinner date w/hubs.  I hope you have some fun plans for the weekend!
   How's work going?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that stinks that you don't get paid for your time. I'm glad to hear you've been doing well though. :hug:


  Thank you, my dear.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya C! I'm doing pretty well,thanks. Yourself?


 I'm doing well too!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 3, 2015)

It's so quiet in here! Everyone busy lately?

  For those who were talking about Betsey Johnson purses - check your Marshall's! I found one there, I almost bought it but it had no shoulder strap and I know I'd never carry it without one.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so quiet in here! *Everyone busy lately?*
> 
> For those who were talking about Betsey Johnson purses - check your Marshall's! I found one there, I almost bought it but it had no shoulder strap and I know I'd never carry it without one.







Hi CQ---hopefully they're busy _'Buying It All'_ * #TEAMBUYITALL!!!!*


----------



## charismafulltv (May 4, 2015)

I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!


----------



## Vineetha (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!


 Good luck C!!


----------



## mel33t (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!


  Good luck


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so quiet in here! Everyone busy lately?
> 
> For those who were talking about Betsey Johnson purses - check your Marshall's! I found one there, I almost bought it but it had no shoulder strap and I know I'd never carry it without one.
> Hey CQ, I love Marshall's or Ross, I have found so many marked down high end purses there, that are supposed to have minor flaws...however I never see those minor flaws lol
> ...


  Good Luck C


----------



## charismafulltv (May 4, 2015)

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!






Good Luck 'C'


----------



## Naynadine (May 4, 2015)

Good luck, @charismafulltv !

  I ordered the By Terry Hyaluronic powder today.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!


  I'm sure the interview is over by now. I hope it went well. Are you hopeful?


----------



## NaomiH (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm great thanks, and you?  I'm getting ready for a late dinner date w/hubs.  I hope you have some fun plans for the weekend![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   How's work going?[/COLOR]


Oh I hope your dinner went well! Work is going well, keeps me busy and I love my coworkers. I did go out during the weekend for drinks a few times and went and saw the new Avengers film.


----------



## NaomiH (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm heading for an interview today guys! Wish me luck!


Good luck C!


----------



## NaomiH (May 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's so quiet in here! Everyone busy lately?  For those who were talking about Betsey Johnson purses - check your Marshall's! I found one there, I almost bought it but it had no shoulder strap and I know I'd never carry it without one.


Howdy CQ! I'll have to do that, maybe I can find that cute Crossword bag for a good price .


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I hope your dinner went well! Work is going well, keeps me busy and I love my coworkers. I did go out during the weekend for drinks a few times and went and saw the new Avengers film.






There you are!!!  Always so good to see you.  Dinner was fun thanks.  What did you think of the movie?


----------



## NaomiH (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]There you are!!!  Always so good to see you.  Dinner was fun thanks.  What did you think of the movie?[/COLOR]


So good to see you too, Meddy! :flower: It was pretty good,not as good as the first but I still enjoyed it. Got to see the trailers for Jurassic World, Batman vs Superman and the new Star Wars films as well and I'm even more excited for those now!


----------



## walkingdead (May 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone! Haven't bought a lot of makeup lately but lots of clothes.  I've dropped 20lbs since Feb by completely cutting out carbs and refined sugar and running everyday!  Feels great.   My mind had also been with my dad who's in Florida.  He was dx with colon cancer 2 months ago. He's still recovering from the tumor removal 3 weeks ago.  I did visit him and my mother for a long weekend and it was good to see him,  it's going to be a long road ahead but we're taking it day by day.   Wanted to just to drop by for a quick "hello"  Hope everyone is well and ready for summer!  Feels  like we skipped over spring


----------



## Naynadine (May 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hope everyone is well and ready for summer! Feels like we skipped over spring


  Wow!! That is awesome! great job, WD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm sorry to hear that about your dad. Wishing you and your family lots of strength and hope he will get better soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was pretty good,not as good as the first but I still enjoyed it. Got to see the trailers for Jurassic World, Batman vs Superman and the new Star Wars films as well and I'm even more excited for those now!


    That's a lot of good films to look forward to.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hope everyone is well and ready for summer! Feels like we skipped over spring






 That is so, so awesome WD and you should be so proud of yourself!  Continued prayers for your Dad!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone,  It went really well. I hope they offer the job for me. It's a supervisory role in the microbiology department. It's a step up for my career. I'm hopeful!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It went really well. I hope they offer the job for me. It's a supervisory role in the microbiology department. It's a step up for my career. I'm hopeful!






Fingers crossed for you C!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Fingers crossed for you C![/COLOR]


----------



## Vandekamp (May 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't bought a lot of makeup lately but lots of clothes.  I've dropped 20lbs since Feb by completely cutting out carbs and refined sugar and running everyday!  Feels great.   My mind had also been with my dad who's in Florida.  He was dx with colon cancer 2 months ago. He's still recovering from the tumor removal 3 weeks ago.  I did visit him and my mother for a long weekend and it was good to see him,  it's going to be a long road ahead but we're taking it day by day.   Wanted to just to drop by for a quick "hello"  Hope everyone is well and ready for summer!  Feels  like we skipped over spring


  Hello lady. Glad to hear you are doing well. My prayers  are with you and your dad. May he have a speedy recovery.


----------



## NaomiH (May 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't bought a lot of makeup lately but lots of clothes.  I've dropped 20lbs since Feb by completely cutting out carbs and refined sugar and running everyday!  Feels great.   My mind had also been with my dad who's in Florida.  He was dx with colon cancer 2 months ago. He's still recovering from the tumor removal 3 weeks ago.  I did visit him and my mother for a long weekend and it was good to see him,  it's going to be a long road ahead but we're taking it day by day.   Wanted to just to drop by for a quick "hello"  Hope everyone is well and ready for summer!  Feels  like we skipped over spring


Congrats on the weight loss, WD!  My thought are with your family and I hope your dad is able to make a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't bought a lot of makeup lately but lots of clothes.  I've dropped 20lbs since Feb by completely cutting out carbs and refined sugar and running everyday!  Feels great.   My mind had also been with my dad who's in Florida.  He was dx with colon cancer 2 months ago. He's still recovering from the tumor removal 3 weeks ago.  I did visit him and my mother for a long weekend and it was good to see him,  it's going to be a long road ahead but we're taking it day by day.   Wanted to just to drop by for a quick "hello"  Hope everyone is well and ready for summer!  Feels  like we skipped over spring


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family  May your dad have a speedy recovery :hug: Also Congrats on the weight loss ompom:


----------



## SassyWonder (May 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone! Haven't bought a lot of makeup lately but lots of clothes.  I've dropped 20lbs since Feb by completely cutting out carbs and refined sugar and running everyday!  Feels great.   My mind had also been with my dad who's in Florida.  He was dx with colon cancer 2 months ago. He's still recovering from the tumor removal 3 weeks ago.  I did visit him and my mother for a long weekend and it was good to see him,  it's going to be a long road ahead but we're taking it day by day.   Wanted to just to drop by for a quick "hello"  Hope everyone is well and ready for summer!  Feels  like we skipped over spring


 Congrats on tge weight loss WD! Im trying to shed some pounds and its hard. My thoughts are with you and your father.


----------



## SassyWonder (May 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi Everyone,  It went really well. I hope they offer the job for me. It's a supervisory role in the microbiology department. It's a step up for my career. I'm hopeful!


 Good luck! Sending positive vibes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Hello everyone!!!  I hope your day is off to a great start!!!


----------



## SassyWonder (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello everyone!!!  I hope your day is off to a great start!!![/COLOR]


 Hi Meddy! Mine is now that I've had Specktra time! Lol! I hope your day is fabulous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello everyone!!!  I hope your day is off to a great start!!!


  Hello Meddy!!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hello everyone!!!  I hope your day is off to a great start!!![/COLOR]


 Hi Meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 5, 2015)

Any upcoming collections you are interested with?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 6, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any upcoming collections you are interested with?


  Just the matte lip for me, but seeing as they are perm I may hold off for a while.
  Or at the very least check them out in store first.
  What about you C?


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Hi everyone! Hope you guys are doing good. WD congrats on the weight loss and I hope your Dad recovers soon and is cleared!! C fingers crossed you get the promotion!! And everyone else, have a nice day!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 6, 2015)

Hi guys! 
  I just wanted to stop by and say hi, and say I miss u all and I can't wait for school to be over so I can have more free time to chat!! xo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you guys are doing good. WD congrats on the weight loss and I hope your Dad recovers soon and is cleared!! C fingers crossed you get the promotion!! And everyone else, have a nice day!
> Hi Shars!!
> 
> 
> ...


   Hi VK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm glad you're nearing the end-----Miss you tons!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A day late---it was great.  Today is fab too & hope your's is as well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't worry love. It'll all be over soon and you'll be heading off for your trip!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2015)

Hey everyone! I hope you all have a great mothers day & weekend!   Big thanks to [@]Medgal07[/@] for the talk of Nails inc...I love them! Here is the nail polish haul from this week...I went a little nuts :haha:


----------



## ryan-eh (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone!

  I have question for you guys about store cards.  I've debating getting one for either Bloomies or Nordies in order to take advantage of points, private sales, etc.  I'm a Bloomies loyallist program member already and I like it a lot, so I'm inclined that way.  It seems like some of you prefer Nordies, though?  Why is that?  

  It seems overkill to get both BUT that definitely doesn't always stop me haha. Basically, any advice or experiences you've had would be very helpful.

  Thanks!


----------



## ryan-eh (May 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Oooh these are so lovely for spring.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>






 Wowza!!!  Awesome haul Dolly.  ENJOY your NP and enjoy your Mother's Day weekend!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have question for you guys about store cards.  I've debating getting one for either Bloomies or Nordies in order to take advantage of points, private sales, etc.  I'm a Bloomies loyallist program member already and I like it a lot, so I'm inclined that way.  It seems like some of you prefer Nordies, though?  Why is that?
> 
> ...


    I think I've enjoyed Nordies because of the cash back notes, and that in addition to general store wide Triple Points Days, you can designate your own Triple Points 
   Days.  That comes in handy when you're planning a big makeup haul.  Just last week I made a huge purchase and much to my horror, I forgot to designate it as a 
   personal Triple Points Day.  I called CS and they made the designation for me.  So I guess their customer service, with whom I've never had a problem is a good reason 
   to go w/Nordies.  Lastly, you can use Ebates or MrRebates (with Bloomies too) to make your shopping even more cost effective.  That's all I can think of ATM.  HTHs.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Oooh these are so lovely for spring.


  Yes they are


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


  hey girl! how are u?
  miss u! 



  I was just told we are leaving work at 3 instead of 5... that just means I'm done working haha.. I'll troll the internet until 3..

  How is everyone today?
  it's HOT in NY!
  I am wearing all black and regretting it haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> *yassss!*
> *That mauve color MJ nail polish looks so good! *
> 
> *How do you like his polishes? I bought one recently and didn't like it :/ streaky!?*
> ...


  That mauve color is fluorescent beige & it is gorgeous. I expected it to be more beige but was very surprised to see a full on mauve color. 
  Out of the four, only one is sorta streaky...the rest are very lovely and opaque. 
  I am doing pretty well, how are you?
  Haha I try to wear cooler shades in summer but always end up in black..my go to color lol


----------



## Shars (May 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Nice picks! I noticed a lot of the new(ish) Nails Inc. gel polishes were in Sephora's sale section. I was thinking of getting some but I really don't need them


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I've been really curious about the Marc Jacobs polishes, specifically Nirvana. How do you like them?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you all have a great mothers day & weekend!   Big thanks to [@]Medgal07[/@] for the talk of Nails inc...I love them! Here is the nail polish haul from this week...I went a little nuts :haha:


  A little nuts, Dolly? That's an understatement. Lol. Enjoy.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That mauve color is fluorescent beige & it is gorgeous. I expected it to be more beige but was very surprised to see a full on mauve color.
> Out of the four, only one is sorta streaky...the rest are very lovely and opaque.
> I am doing pretty well, how are you?
> Haha I try to wear cooler shades in summer but always end up in black..my go to color lol


  Nice, glad u like them!
  I'm ok, tired of school! so close to my vacation, I can smell the sand lol!


----------



## pandorablack (May 10, 2015)

Have any of you tried the Tom Ford lipsticks? I'm intrigued. The colors are really, really pretty. But $50 for a lipstick is pretty steep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have any of you tried the Tom Ford lipsticks? I'm intrigued. The colors are really, really pretty. But $50 for a lipstick is pretty steep.


  I love my two TF lipsticks! Amazing formula...I snagged mine at a CCO for way less, so that helped.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have any of you tried the Tom Ford lipsticks? I'm intrigued. The colors are really, really pretty. But $50 for a lipstick is pretty steep.


 Yes the quality is worth the $50 but in prefer their matte ones than the sheer.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have any of you tried the Tom Ford lipsticks? I'm intrigued. The colors are really, really pretty. But $50 for a lipstick is pretty steep.


 Kat Von D is releasing new stuff soon. I think you'll love them all


----------



## pandorablack (May 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Kat Von D is releasing new stuff soon. I think you'll love them all


I KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW. And it's all lip stuff, my favorite kind of makeup to buy.

  I think I own...like...um...I've lost count how many lipsticks. A lot. I am running out of places to put them


----------



## charismafulltv (May 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW. And it's all lip stuff, my favorite kind of makeup to buy.    I think I own...like...um...I've lost count how many lipsticks. A lot. I am running out of places to put them


 LOL she also has an eyeshadow palette.


----------



## pandorablack (May 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL she also has an eyeshadow palette.


I just saw that today on IG. It looks too bright for me, I might skip. Then again, I said that I was going to skip the shade and light eye contour palette and I bought it. So, we'll see.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just saw that today on IG. It looks too bright for me, I might skip. Then again, I said that I was going to skip the shade and light eye contour palette and I bought it. So, we'll see.


 They looked like a paint color wheel


----------



## novocainedreams (May 11, 2015)

I think this is how my Nordie's card felt this weekend....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Triple points just suck me in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day with your Momma's or your babies! (or both!)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes the quality is worth the $50 but in *prefer their matte ones than the sheer.*


   Me too C but some of the sheers, like Paradiso and Sweet Spot are pretty pigmented, although the wear time is much less than the matte formula.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I think this is how my Nordie's card felt this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh me too Novo---I think I placed 3 orders, and before the general triple point interval started I used one of my three  personal triple point days.

  Thanks---I hope you had an enjoyable Mother's Day as well.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh me too Novo---I think I placed 3 orders, and before the general triple point interval started I used one of my three  personal triple point days.
> 
> Thanks---I hope you had an enjoyable Mother's Day as well.


  Haha....I never know which is worse for me...a few smaller orders or one giant one like I did!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Haha....I never know which is worse for me...a few smaller orders or one giant one like I did!


    I don't do my small orders intentionally----and I sure as heck would make a large one if they did;t offer free shipping at any amount, but sometimes 
   I'm indecisive or I'm researching a product. The thing that I love about multiple orders is getting brown boxes practically everyday!!


----------



## pandorablack (May 11, 2015)

I had a great Mother's Day. I saw my babies, had a great visit with them. Called my mom. All in all it was a good day.

  Now I'm shopping Sephora..

  I have like...four studded kiss lipsticks and 2 audacious lipsticks in my cart. I'm trying to narrow it down but I want them all! Eeep!.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2015)

I hope you all had a great Mother's day!

  Mine was amazing, but very busy as usual. 
  I hope today is going great for everyone


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you all had a great Mother's day!
> 
> Mine was amazing, but very busy as usual.
> I hope today is going great for everyone


  Hey Doll Baby! We had a good mother's day. My older sis and I took my Mum and two of my aunt's out to lunch along with my Dad who's birthday was just last Monday. It was by the beach and was a really chill, relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Doll Baby! We had a good mother's day. My older sis and I took my Mum and two of my aunt's out to lunch along with my Dad who's birthday was just last Monday. It was by the beach and was a really chill, relaxing afternoon.


  That sounds like such an amazing day and very relaxing.


----------



## pandorablack (May 11, 2015)

Ladies! I kinda want to make a MAC order but then again I'm so close to hitting VIBR that I'm reluctant to do so.

  But! They just released a new WATERPROOF pro longwear foundation that I am dying to try.


----------



## pandorablack (May 11, 2015)

Ok, I went down to my local MAC store and bought the pro longwear waterproof foundation, some In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara, some false lashes and a lipstick (Viva Glam II).

  And I totally forgot to buy the brow pencil I wanted and lipliner in currant. Oops.


----------



## Mayanas (May 11, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I went down to my local MAC store and bought the pro longwear waterproof foundation, some In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara, some false lashes and a lipstick (Viva Glam II).  And I totally forgot to buy the brow pencil I wanted and lipliner in currant. Oops.


  Great haul.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope you all had a great Mother's day!  Mine was amazing, but very busy as usual.  I hope today is going great for everyone


  Mine was good, took Ma to Cracker Barrel. I had a moment where I kinda lost it because I never got the chance to take my grandma out or do anything nice for her. I'm gonna pick her up a bottle of White Diamonds first chance inget, I've just been so busy.   





pandorablack said:


> Ok, I went down to my local MAC store and bought the pro longwear waterproof foundation, some In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara, some false lashes and a lipstick (Viva Glam II).  And I totally forgot to buy the brow pencil I wanted and lipliner in currant. Oops.


  Which shade of the foundation did you get? We are similar in shade and I've been concerned there wouldn't be a shade light enough for me.


----------



## pandorablack (May 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Which shade of the foundation did you get? We are similar in shade and I've been concerned there wouldn't be a shade light enough for me.


  I bought NW 15. I was worried, as I normally wear NW 13, but the lady said that this foundation runs 1 shade light.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Doll Baby! We had a good mother's day. My older sis and I took my Mum and two of my aunt's out to lunch along with my Dad who's birthday was just last Monday. It was by the beach and was a really chill, relaxing afternoon.


 Awesome Shars---what a fun day!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2015)

Hop everyone had a good Mother's Day!  :nanas:


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you had a great day Dolly.  I had a wonderful day with my daughter too.  Thought about my Mum a lot but
> we shared funny stories----it was just bitter sweet that way.
> 
> Awesome Shars---what a fun day!!!


  Yuppers! I'm glad you had a good day as well and that you were able to still find some joy even though your Mum isn't physically still around.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Mine was good, took Ma to Cracker Barrel. I had a moment where I kinda lost it because I never got the chance to take my grandma out or do anything nice for her. I'm gonna pick her up a bottle of White Diamonds first chance inget, I've just been so busy.  Which shade of the foundation did you get? We are similar in shade and I've been concerned there wouldn't be a shade light enough for me.


That's understandable CQ. I can see exactly where you are coming from, that will be a beautiful gift for her!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Glad you had a great day Dolly.  I had a wonderful day with my daughter too.  Thought about my Mum a lot but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   we shared funny stories----it was just bitter sweet that way.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome Shars---what a fun day!!![/COLOR]


I'm glad you had a wonderful day Meddy. My mom as well had a day of missing her mother. The day was bittersweet for her too. I'm glad you were able to share stories with your daughter, that is wonderful.


----------



## pandorablack (May 12, 2015)

Ok, official word on the MAC Pro Longwear Waterproof foundation: it DOES run light. It's a tiny bit lighter than my studio fix in NW13, even though it's NW15.

  It's a REALLY nice foundation, lots of coverage. Buildable. Doesn't feel heavy on the skin and dries perfectly.


----------



## Consuela327 (May 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, official word on the MAC Pro Longwear Waterproof foundation: it DOES run light. It's a tiny bit lighter than my studio fix in NW13, even though it's NW15.
> 
> It's a REALLY nice foundation, lots of coverage. Buildable. Doesn't feel heavy on the skin and dries perfectly.


I am loving that foundation too,  it looks so natural.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, official word on the MAC Pro Longwear Waterproof foundation: it DOES run light. It's a tiny bit lighter than my studio fix in NW13, even though it's NW15.  It's a REALLY nice foundation, lots of coverage. Buildable. Doesn't feel heavy on the skin and dries perfectly.





Consuela327 said:


> I am loving that foundation too,  it looks so natural.


That is wonderful to hear!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

For anybody that's interested, I have one 10% off code for Saks that expires today if any one wants it. Remember Ebates is also 16% cashback for Saks this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It was such a great day!
> Yuppers! I'm glad you had a good day as well and that you were able to still find some joy even though your Mum isn't physically still around.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


 Thank you Shars & Dolly


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> For anybody that's interested, I have one 10% off code for Saks that expires today if any one wants it. Remember Ebates is also 16% cashback for Saks this week.


 That's so sweet of you Shars.  A wonderful Specktrette gave me her code yesterday and I was able to get 3 dresses @ 20% off & take advantage of the 16% Ebates 
 cash-back.  Were it not for her I'd be wearing that outdoor rug that I recently purchased for our front patio to a wedding the end of this month.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so sweet of you Shars.  A wonderful Specktrette gave me her code yesterday and I was able to get 3 dresses @ 20% off & take advantage of the 16% Ebates
> cash-back.  Were it not for her I'd be wearing that outdoor rug that I recently purchased for our front patio to a wedding the end of this month.


  What a bargain!! Thank the heavens.
  I still have my code if anyone wants it.


----------



## tararachel (May 12, 2015)

I would be so grateful to have a code if you still have it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> *What a bargain!! Thank the heavens.*
> I still have my code if anyone wants it.


 Yes.  Even hubs had to agree that it was a good deal!!!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

tararachel said:


> I would be so grateful to have a code if you still have it!


  Sent!


----------



## tararachel (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sent!


  Much thanks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

It's like a ghost town around here.  We're missing a lot of thread-mates.  As long as all is well, they're busy etc.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's like a ghost town around here.  We're missing a lot of thread-mates.  As long as all is well, they're busy etc.[/COLOR]


I've been very busy...but I am well. Hope everyone is well too. Missing everyone :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (May 12, 2015)

Any of you interested with Mac Wash and Dry? Just morange for me for sure. Freshen up looks like the overspray is a love hate for me. Lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you interested with Mac Wash and Dry? Just morange for me for sure. Freshen up looks like the overspray is a love hate for me. Lol.






 Hey C!  Good to see you.  I couldn't tell you a thing about MAC W & D.  I already have Morange.  Is this in special packaging?


----------



## Naynadine (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey C!  Good to see you.  I couldn't tell you a thing about MAC W & D.  I already have Morange.  *Is this in special packaging?*


  It is  Hipness blush is pretty and very pigmented this time, it should be beautiful on darker skin. I can only use it with a duo fibre brush. It's the only thing I got from the collection as I returned the other blush.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Hey C!  Good to see you.  I couldn't tell you a thing about MAC W & D.  I already have Morange.  Is this in special packaging?[/COLOR]


  Yes Meddy! How ate you doing?   





Naynadine said:


> It is  Hipness blush is pretty and very pigmented this time, it should be beautiful on darker skin. I can only use it with a duo fibre brush. It's the only thing I got from the collection as I returned the other blush.


 Thanks for the insights Nay! I'll check out hipness on dark skin. It's just hard to find swatches on deeper skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the insights Nay! I'll check out hipness on dark skin. It's just hard to find swatches on deeper skin.


    I'm good thanks C!!!   What else are you hauling besides MAC?  Did you get everything that you wanted from Chanel & TF?


----------



## charismafulltv (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm good thanks C!!!   What else are you hauling besides MAC?  Did you get everything that you wanted from Chanel & TF?[/COLOR]


 I mean are not ate. Lol. Yes I did! I Might get Laurie rosE lol it never ends! I got CT Mona Lisa coming my way. I'm also getting ABH crafT and Amber Friday


----------



## pandorablack (May 12, 2015)

I am totally loving this foundation. It's hands down the best foundation I have EVER used. It doesn't rub off, I don't sweat it off, and it's looks amazing. It feels light as air on the skin, (KVD foundation feels a bit heavy and the skin is sticky to the touch, in comparison). I've been wearing it all day and my skin still looks perfect, no need for any touchups. So glad I bought it! It's the perfect summer foundation.


----------



## Vineetha (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's like a ghost town around here.  We're missing a lot of thread-mates.  As long as all is well, they're busy etc.[/COLOR]


 Busy @ work :crybaby: doesn't mean you can re propose to someone else !! ooh: I said yes remember??!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am totally loving this foundation. It's hands down the best foundation I have EVER used. It doesn't rub off, I don't sweat it off, and it's looks amazing. It feels light as air on the skin, (KVD foundation feels a bit heavy and the skin is sticky to the touch, in comparison). I've been wearing it all day and my skin still looks perfect, no need for any touchups. So glad I bought it! It's the perfect summer foundation.


 I'm glad you love it!   





Vineetha said:


> Busy @ work :crybaby: doesn't mean you can re propose to someone else !! ooh: I said yes remember??!!


 We must keep this thread alive!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charismafulltv* 




I mean are not ate. Lol. Yes I did! I Might get Laurie rosE lol it never ends! I got CT Mona Lisa coming my way. I'm also getting ABH crafT and Amber Friday




Vineetha said:


> Busy @ work :crybaby: doesn't mean you can re propose to someone else !! ooh: I said yes remember??!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



Busy @ work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 doesn't mean you can re propose to someone else !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said yes remember??!!









Sorry, but she had me at 20% off!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> We must keep this thread alive!!!


 Yes.  Those of us who can show up will take up the slack for our busier thread mates.  It will probably be like this throughout the summer as people take vacation, etc.


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818]Quote:[/COLOR] Originally Posted by *Vineetha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Busy @ work :crybaby:  doesn't mean you can re propose to someone else !! ooh:  I said yes remember??!!
> :lol: :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]Sorry, but she had me at 20% off!!!!!![/COLOR]


 See I need to take you out more and woo with the promise of new makeup!! :lmao: Although I get the allure of a 20% off!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> See I need to take you out more and woo with the promise of new makeup!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....and we're so compatible----a couple of night owls!!!  What are you doing still up?


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

I just purchased gilded honey laura geller on her website at 25% off. Just basically made the shipping free! Lol plus you get a deluxe sample size of her foundation


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF].....and we're so compatible----a couple of night owls!!!  What are you doing still up?[/COLOR]


 :lol: I was sleeping but woke up in between and couldn't go back to sleep!!


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Anybody picking up anything from Beauty.com's 20% off sale? I want to get some Nars skincare and wanted to get the Christopher Kane stuff but the CK is now on backorder and the discount won't apply


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Anybody picking up anything from Beauty.com's 20% off sale? I want to get some Nars skincare and wanted to get the Christopher Kane stuff but the CK is now on backorder and the discount won't apply :sigh:


 I cannot find a single thing I want :shock: lol


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I cannot find a single thing I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Do you have a fever Vee? lol. I know what you mean though. I couldn't find anything during the Sephora sale just passed.


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do you have a fever Vee? lol. I know what you mean though. I couldn't find anything during the Sephora sale just passed.


 I think i might :lmao:


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think i might


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Urban decay eyeshadows or blushes???


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Urban decay eyeshadows or blushes???


 Blushes!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Urban decay eyeshadows or blushes???


  Blushes especially Rapture and Bittersweet. They are pigmented, smooth and blend like a dream. The UD shadows are also, but this is coming from a eyeshadow junkie. I'm happy I got the 2 blushes I picked up recently. Blushes are not usually my thing. However I can recommend these from the mountaintop. Bittersweet looks amazing on darker skin tones. A true purple blush that somehow still manages to read naturally. If that makes sense. Rapture on the other hand is a blush I wouldn't have even noticed if I did not swatch it myself. It's remarkable that this blush will work on the fair and the dark. Its a universally flattering color that I think EVERYONE should have. Its a mauve blush with a slight sheen. Get it while you can.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Blushes!!


  Did you get any V?


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Did you get any V?


 Yes!! Just rapture!!


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Blushes especially Rapture and Bittersweet. They are pigmented, smooth and blend like a dream. The UD shadows are also, but this is coming from a eyeshadow junkie. I'm happy I got the 2 blushes I picked up recently. Blushes are not usually my thing. However I can recommend these from the mountaintop. Bittersweet looks amazing on darker skin tones. A true purple blush that somehow still manages to read naturally. If that makes sense. Rapture on the other hand is a blush I wouldn't have even noticed if I did not swatch it myself. It's remarkable that this blush will work on the fair and the dark. Its a universally flattering color that I think EVERYONE should have. Its a mauve blush with a slight sheen. Get it while you can.


  Did you post any swatches of those? If so, which thread. Those are the main two I'm thinking of grabbing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you post any swatches of those? If so, which thread. Those are the main two I'm thinking of grabbing.


 No not yet but I can and I can and I will tomorrow morning when I get home from work


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> No not yet but I can and I can and I will tomorrow morning when I get home from work


  Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Do you have a fever Vee?* lol. I know what you mean though. I couldn't find anything during the Sephora sale just passed.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


----------



## mel33t (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


  Congrats C!! So happy for you :hug:


----------



## jenise (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


 Yay!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I'll be back to working days and office hours. No weekends, nights and holidays. First time happening after 10 years of working in the hospital. Lol. The VIP schedule they say. Plus I get my own office! Yahoo


----------



## Vineetha (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


 Yay :yahoo:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.



























* So, so proud of you!!!!*


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Thanks V and Meddy


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


Yay! Congrats C! ompom:


----------



## mel33t (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks ladies! I'll be back to working days and office hours. No weekends, nights and holidays. First time happening after 10 years of working in the hospital. Lol. The VIP schedule they say. Plus I get my own office! Yahoo


  That's amazing!! You deserve it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks V and Meddy


----------



## Naynadine (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


  Awesome, C! Congrats!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received a job offer for a supervisory position I've applied last week. I'm so so happy! I have never expected this. It's an advancement for my career. Thank you so much ladies for wishing me all the Luck.


  Congrats, C....you deserve it!


----------



## pandorablack (May 13, 2015)

Speaking of blushes, you know what is weird? I have like countless lipsticks (upwards of 30), eight eyeshadow palettes, three foundations, three mascaras, and only two blushes, one that I don't even use.

  I pretty much wear MAC Posey cream blush with everything.

  On another note, it looks like I'll be going back to beauty school to be an Esthetician on August 25. I'm pretty excited. In addition to skincare we are going to be taught makeup. It says that they will cover daytime, evening, bridal, everyday, special occasion/fantasy, and eyelash application (strip and individual).


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Speaking of blushes, you know what is weird? I have like countless lipsticks (upwards of 30), eight eyeshadow palettes, three foundations, three mascaras, and only two blushes, one that I don't even use.
> 
> I pretty much wear MAC Posey cream blush with everything.
> 
> On another note, it looks like *I'll be going back to beauty school to be an Esthetician *on August 25. I'm pretty excited. In addition to skincare we are going to be taught makeup. It says that they will cover daytime, evening, bridal, everyday, special occasion/fantasy, and eyelash application (strip and individual).


   That's awesome!!!  



You must be so excited!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Nay and Dolly!


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Speaking of blushes, you know what is weird? I have like countless lipsticks (upwards of 30), eight eyeshadow palettes, three foundations, three mascaras, and only two blushes, one that I don't even use.
> 
> I pretty much wear MAC Posey cream blush with everything.
> 
> On another note, it looks like I'll be going back to beauty school to be an Esthetician on August 25. I'm pretty excited. In addition to skincare we are going to be taught makeup. It says that they will cover daytime, evening, bridal, everyday, special occasion/fantasy, and eyelash application (strip and individual).


  Wow, way to go! Looks like your bad luck spell is definitely over and things are looking up!


----------



## pandorablack (May 13, 2015)

Things are definitely looking up!

  I found a fab roommate, have a great place to live and now I'm ready to start school again.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yayy!! Congrats C! How is your Mom doing by the way? Hopefully not missing Dad too, too much. Wow, way to go! Looks like your bad luck spell is definitely over and things are looking up!


 She has episodes of missing him. Today is their wedding anniversary. First time without him.   





pandorablack said:


> Things are definitely looking up!  I found a fab roommate, have a great place to live and now I'm ready to start school again.


 Way to go with school.


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Way to go with school.


  Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At least she's there with you and thousands of miles missing you both.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2015)

Hey Shars here are those swatches I promised. Bittersweet and Rapture Afterglow blushes from UD. A regular swatch and a blended one.


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hey Shars here are those swatches I promised. Bittersweet and Rapture Afterglow blushes from UD. A regular swatch and a blended one.


  Ooooohhh. Rapture is amazing! So is Bittersweet. I like that they don't lose the colour once blended out. Definitely getting those two. Thank you!

  I remembered 2 days ago that I have two of those UD face palettes from Holiday 2013 which have 2 blushes each. I know Quickie is one so that's off my list. I have to check the others to make sure I don't buy the same in the single size.


----------



## Shars (May 14, 2015)

BTW, UD is going to be on Hautelook tomorrow. I wonder if they'll have anything worth the 2 week wait and shipping fee.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2015)

Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Way to go with school.


   Awwwww.  My heart goes out to her and you C.  The 'firsts' are always so difficult.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


    I like Sara Haap Lip Slip.  Quite often you can find the scrub and lip balm sold as a set.


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


  I just repurchased the Lush Bubblegum one.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


  I could use a recc. too....I am not a fan of scrubs in pots because they always seem so messy....I want to find something that is like in a tube or something, if that exists.


----------



## TinTin (May 14, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one
> ...


 I like ELFs lip exfoliator. I like think its actually sufficiently scrubby enough and its cheap at $3.  I think one of Target's premium brands also has something similar (the line based on wine), but I've never tried it.


----------



## Tahlia (May 15, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I like ELFs lip exfoliator. I like think its actually sufficiently scrubby enough and its cheap at $3.  I think one of Target's premium brands also has something similar (the line based on wine), but I've never tried it.


  I second the ELF one.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


 I just warm up a washcloth and scrub it. Or you can use lush popcorn or bubblegum. I'm into lush products lately.  Love their ocean salt scrub and big shampoo.


----------



## Vineetha (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can someone recommend a lip scrub? I am in need of one


 Sara Happ ones are really nice!! A tad expensive for a lip scrub but maybe you can pick it up from beauty.com at 20% off  before the sale ends today!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like Sara Haap Lip Slip.  Quite often you can find the scrub and lip balm sold as a set.


  Thank you everyone 
  I do have the ELF one and it broke on me and dried up...but I may purchase that again and a Sara Happ one too..oh and a lush one lol 
  Just go lip scrub crazy


----------



## mel33t (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you everyone  I do have the ELF one and it broke on me and dried up...but I may purchase that again and a Sara Happ one too..oh and a lush one lol  Just go lip scrub crazy :haha:


  Lush used to have a chocolate one, that was my favorite. But popcorn is good!   I also like making my own. I use brown sugar, some lemon juice, and olive oil. Its a little messy but I love brown sugar.


----------



## TinTin (May 15, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 

 
  Thank you everyone 
  I do have the ELF one and it broke on me and dried up...but I may purchase that again and a Sara Happ one too..oh and a lush one lol 
  Just go lip scrub crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Yeah, mine broke on me too. I just smush the stick down when scrubbing my lips.

  I need to repurchase soon - mine is almost down to a little nub.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you everyone
> I do have the ELF one and it broke on me and dried up...but I may purchase that again and a Sara Happ one too..oh and a lush one lol
> Just go lip scrub crazy


  Is the ELF one available at Target?


----------



## TinTin (May 15, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Is the ELF one available at Target?


  Yes it is!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you everyone
> I do have the ELF one and it broke on me and dried up...but I may purchase that again and a Sara Happ one too..oh and a lush one lol
> *Just go lip scrub crazy *






​That's the way to do it Dolly!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


----------



## mel33t (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


  I don't like when companies do that. Its constructive criticism.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I don't like when companies do that. Its constructive criticism.


 Yeah it's a turn off actually


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


   Oh my


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Are you ladies shopping at Sephora today?  *Ebates 16% cash back---today only* though!!!!  Good time to get a lip scrub Dolly!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


  I've heard he's a bit of a drama queen. *smh*


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Are you ladies shopping at Sephora today?  *Ebates 16% cash back---today only* though!!!!  Good time to get a lip scrub Dolly!!!![/COLOR]


 Oh Meddy!!!  





Shars said:


> I've heard he's a bit of a drama queen. *smh*


 I've heard about that but that didn't cloud my judgement in purchasing his product.  Same as with LC, I don't like doe but I love her Velvetines. Smh.


----------



## Shars (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I've heard about that but that didn't cloud my judgement in purchasing his product. Same as with LC, I don't like doe but I love her Velvetines. Smh.


  Me either. But it is just so annoying when the brand owner of a good product turns out to be a twat!


----------



## Vineetha (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


 :shock: smh!! For some reason I was never interested in the brand!! Now just no!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I've heard about that but that didn't cloud my judgement in* purchasing his product.* Same as with LC, I don't like doe but I love her Velvetines. Smh.


   What did you buy C?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> smh!! For some reason I was never interested in the brand!! Now just no!!


    Well then I'm staying away too!!!!!  Phooey on him!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me either. But it is just so annoying when the brand owner of a good product turns out to be *a twat!*






Shars said twat


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me either. But it is just so annoying when the brand owner of a good product turns out to be a twat!


 Since I didn't grew up here, when I first mentioned twat to my husband he was shocked! Dumbfounded. Lol.  





Vineetha said:


> :shock: smh!! For some reason I was never interested in the brand!! Now just no!!


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] What did you buy C?[/COLOR]


 Celebrity skin


----------



## Shars (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Celebrity skin


  Lol are you serious? I use it all the time. I may or may not have picked it up when I used to live in the UK lol.


----------



## Vineetha (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Shars said twat[/COLOR]:haha:


 :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol are you serious? I use it all the time. I may or may not have picked it up when I used to live in the UK lol.


 I heard it from my co worker here lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> *Celebrity skin*


  I'm not familiar with it C but if you and Shars swear by it maybe I should get to know it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Re: the 'T' word!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   I was channeling my inner 9 year old


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Yeah, mine broke on me too. I just smush the stick down when scrubbing my lips.
> 
> I need to repurchase soon - mine is almost down to a little nub.


  So is mine, I do love it though. It really works, and makes my lips feel so smooth.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow, I hate it when companies do that.
> 
> Thanks for the update meddy
> 
> ...


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was channeling my inner 9 year old


  We can tell!!


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

Ladies, what is NM's shipping like? I want to place an order online but I need to get it by Friday. Is it worth it to pay the $15 for 2 day shipping or is their shipping generally fast?
  ETA: I really hope Ebates does 16% with them tomorrow for their final day!


----------



## TinTin (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ladies, what is NM's shipping like? I want to place an order online but I need to get it by Friday. Is it worth it to pay the $15 for 2 day shipping or is their shipping generally fast?
> ETA: I really hope Ebates does 16% with them tomorrow for their final day!


  Do you have an AmEx card? If you do, ShopRunner shipping is a free benefit. Then you can get 2-day shipping for free (if it ships from store, there may be an additional delay).


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Do you have an AmEx card? If you do, ShopRunner shipping is a free benefit. Then you can get 2-day shipping for free (if it ships from store, there may be an additional delay).


  I don't unfortunately. I see they have a promotion (well, I don't know if it's temporary or is always on) where if you spend $100 at one of their merchants, you get shoprunner for free for one year. My order will be over that so that works! Thank you for the idea.


----------



## NaomiH (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Shars said twat[/COLOR]:haha:


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> You are so silly!! lol  Don't encourage her Vee!! *stern face* lol Oh my gosh lol. People in England use it a lot. At least my friends did.  Edit: It's like calling someone a prick... but I don't like that word, so I use "twat"! :bigstar:   We can tell!! :haha:


I picked up twat many moons ago from show UK based show (name escapes me) and noticed while over there that you hear "twat" quite often in conversation.  :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (May 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


What a diva. hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (May 17, 2015)

I just read your J Star review, C, and really don't understand why he'd get so butt hurt over it. You even said you preferred his over DOC and that it was comfortable to wear! WTF does he want? The twat.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got blocked from posting comments on Jefree star cosmetics Instagram. I think he wasn't too happy with my reviews.


  I would mention that in your review. Thats not cool at all. Won't be buying from there anymore.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I would mention that in your review. Thats not cool at all. Won't be buying from there anymore.





NaomiH said:


> I just read your J Star review, C, and really don't understand why he'd get so butt hurt over it. You even said you preferred his over DOC and that it was comfortable to wear! WTF does he want? The twat.


 I don't know with that fella. Haha.


----------



## blondie929 (May 17, 2015)

I just saw the new Lorac contour palette and for some reason I feel the need to get it


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just read your J Star review, C, and really don't understand why he'd get so butt hurt over it. You even said you preferred his over DOC and that it was comfortable to wear! WTF does he want? *The twat.*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ladies, what is NM's shipping like? I want to place an order online but I need to get it by Friday. Is it worth it to pay the $15 for 2 day shipping or is their shipping generally fast?
> ETA: I really hope Ebates does 16% with them tomorrow for their final day!


    I think not paying for 2-day shipping is a bit risky if you need your goods by Friday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


>









T T T T T T T you said it again!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I picked up twat many moons ago from show UK based show (name escapes me) and noticed while over there that you hear "twat" quite often in conversation.


  I bloody think it has a different meaning across the pond, no?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just read your J Star review, C, and really don't understand why he'd get so butt hurt over it. You even said you preferred his over DOC and that it was comfortable to wear! WTF does he want? *The twat.*


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I bloody think it has a different meaning across the pond, no?[/COLOR]:haha:


 I guess the meaning here in the states is derogatory at its prime! Lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just read your J Star review, C, and really don't understand why he'd get so butt hurt over it. You even said you preferred his over DOC and that it was comfortable to wear! WTF does he want? The twat.


  Twats galore!


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!








Enter with caution!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Twats galore!


They are IG bff's lol   





Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


Welcome :hug:  





Shars said:


> Enter with caution! :haha:





Naynadine said:


> :welcome:


:haha:


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Hi V! How are you?


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Enter with caution!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Hi V! How are you?


  Hi Nay!! I am good, hw abt you!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hi Nay!! I am good, hw abt you!!


  I'm good as well, just ate too much.


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm good as well, just ate too much.








 Its almost lunch and I am hungry!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


Hi V


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hi V


 Heyyyy D!!! Howdy :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Heyyyy D!!! Howdy :hug:


How are you V?  It has been forever since we spoke :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (May 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It has been forever since we spoke


  yessss i knowwww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the second quarter is always the busiest D! i hope all is well at your end!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: smh!! For some reason I was never interested in the brand!! Now just no!!


  I agree I would never purchase from him iono. Just the liquid lipstick trend gets old when you have a regular lipstick in that color


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


 Welcome!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

I'm so ready to get thosE Mac matte lipsticks next week!


----------



## jenise (May 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so ready to get thosE Mac matte lipsticks next week!


 I'm sad that they're launching next week!! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so ready to get thosE Mac matte lipsticks next week!


 Me too  





jenise said:


> I'm sad that they're launching next week!! Haha


it is a lot sooner than I expected too...good thing they are perm..or I'd be skipping lol


----------



## jenise (May 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too it is a lot sooner than I expected too...good thing they are perm..or I'd be skipping lol


 Hahaha yeah exactly. I need time to prepare for my haul :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> I'm sad that they're launching next week!! Haha


  I think your wallet will be REALLY sad! haha


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is a lot sooner than I expected too...good thing they are perm..or I'd be skipping lol


  2 weeks sooner! Thank God for Perm!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Twats galore!










​....and I'm a juvenile because it cracks me up every time!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I guess the meaning here in the states is derogatory at its prime! Lol


 That's an understatement!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's an understatement!!!!


  Really? What does it mean in the states? lol. Have I been using a naughty word?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Really? What does it mean in the states? lol. Have I been using a naughty word?


   YES!!!!!!   Pick a meaning here are just a few----- 1) A woman's vagina. 2) A blow to the face or genitalia  3) An offensive term for a person.


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!!!!   Pick a meaning here are just a few----- 1) A woman's vagina. 2) A blow to the face or genitalia  3) An offensive term for a person.


  What??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, I'm not using it anymore lol! I was using it as number 3. Didn't know about 1-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 18, 2015)

Posting this across threads: the Estee Lauder Courreges Illuminations powder is back in stock at Macy's with 16% cash back.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=2072928&CategoryID=30077&RVI=PDP_2#pdpoffers


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Really? What does it mean in the states? lol. Have I been using a naughty word?


  Yes Shars, Sorry. Haha. I'm like you. I heard it from my co worker and repeated it to my husband and he just screamed, "what did you just say?" Haha.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 18, 2015)

Looking for houses sucks!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm good as well, just ate too much. :haha:


  I was gonna tag you but it won't let me on mobile. The Prolongwear Waterproof foundation in NW15 goes on light enough, I'd say very close to NW10. It did oxidize some, not sure if more than NW10 does. f I order it I'll post comparison swatches.


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes Shars, Sorry. Haha. I'm like you. I heard it from my co worker and repeated it to my husband and he just screamed, "what did you just say?" Haha.








lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!!!!   Pick a meaning here are just a few----- 1) A woman's vagina. 2) A blow to the face or genitalia  3) An offensive term for a person.
> 
> I thought it just meant idiot and was also a term for vajayjay in the UK.
> 
> ...


  Hey, thank you! Swatches would be great!
  I might order it too, but I wanted to try the MUFE HD in the lightest shade first. I read that they will have new shades / shade names soon, so I wanted to wait for those.


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> *I thought it just meant idiot and was also a term for vajayjay in the UK*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Apparently that's what it means. I wouldn't imagine it's anywhere near as strong/offensive as the "c" word!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Apparently that's what it means. I wouldn't imagine it's anywhere near as strong/offensive as the "c" word!


  unfortunately girls, it's the same gravity as the C -word.


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> unfortunately girls, it's the same gravity as the C -word.


  Oops.


----------



## NaomiH (May 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I bloody think it has a different meaning across the pond, no?[/COLOR]:haha:


It seems to be used in the same vein that we use "bitch" over here.  It can be endearing or derogatory.  Like, "oh you cheeky twat" when someone is being a smart ass or "that woman is a total twat" which would of course be an insult. That's just what I got out of it anyway. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 19, 2015)

:





Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


:welcome:


----------



## NaomiH (May 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so ready to get thosE Mac matte lipsticks next week!


They're next week?!?! :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (May 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Oops. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They're next week?!?!


  Christmas came in early! haha yes May 28th instead of June 18th! What's on your list? I got 5!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They're next week?!?!


  That's what I said! I have four or five I want, thank goodness they are perm!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> That's what I said! I have four or five I want, thank goodness they are perm!!


  What's on your list ND?


----------



## novocainedreams (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What's on your list ND?


  I think Stone, Whirl, MLM, Royal, Tropic Tonic(maybe)...I have a good majority of the others I want already from previous releases(thank goodness!) How about you??


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I think Stone, Whirl, MLM, Royal, Tropic Tonic(maybe)...I have a good majority of the others I want already from previous releases(thank goodness!) How about you??


  I also have most from the previous release. My list: Stone, Whirl, Tropic Tonic, MLM and persistence.


----------



## Vineetha (May 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :hug:


 Hiya Buddy!!! :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I also have most from the previous release. My list: Stone, Whirl, Tropic Tonic, MLM and persistence.


 Just whirl, persistence and MLM ....... Me thinks :haha:


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> unfortunately girls, it's the same gravity as the C -word.


  Hmmm. It's not that strong in the UK. The "c" word is wayyyy worse lol. I think I'll just stop using it altogether haha.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> See that's what I found over there. That's how it was used and nobody found offence. That "c" word though.... you'd get a punch in the face for sure! Hmmm. It's not that strong in the UK. The "c" word is wayyyy worse lol. I think I'll just stop using it altogether haha.


 Haha


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes Shars, Sorry. Haha. I'm like you. I heard it from my co worker and repeated it to my husband and he just screamed,* "what did you just say?" Haha. *


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> See that's what I found over there. That's how it was used and nobody found offence. That "c" word though.... you'd get a punch in the face for sure!
> Hmmm. It's not that strong in the UK. The "c" word is wayyyy worse lol. *I think I'll just stop using it altogether haha.*


  Bless you my child


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It seems to be used in the same vein that we use "bitch" over here. It can be endearing or derogatory. Like, "oh you cheeky twat" when someone is being a smart ass or "that woman is a total twat" which would of course be an insult. That's just what I got out of it anyway. Lol






Sounds about right Naomi!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!






​Hi there A4M----long time no see.  WELCOME.  Geez--------and here we are talking about the use of the 
                word twat


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

Hey!!!! I hope you all are having an amazing week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so far
  I ended up with a freezer, a much needed one btw.
  I like to stock up on items when they come on sale, and my regular freezer was not cutting it lol


----------



## charismafulltv (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey!!!! I hope you all are having an amazing week   so far I ended up with a freezer, a much needed one btw. I like to stock up on items when they come on sale, and my regular freezer was not cutting it lol


 Way to go for a freezer. Tomorrow  we'll pick up our quarter of a cow from the locker. Our freezer will be full! Lol. Time for some barbeque.


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Christmas came in early! haha yes May 28th instead of June 18th! What's on your list? I got 5!


Stone ,Whirl, Antiqued Velvet (maybe), D for Danger, Persistence, Matte Royale, Instigator, Dangerous and Men Love Mystery.  You?


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Buddy!!! :hug:[/quoteHowdy Buddy! :hug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Way to go for a freezer. Tomorrow  we'll pick up our quarter of a cow from the locker. Our freezer will be full! Lol. Time for some barbeque.


Are you BBQing this weekend? I am..pretty much the main reason I got the freezer lol that and Ice Cream for the girls.....oh my a quarter of a cow lol your freezer will def be full.


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Buddy!!!
> ...








 C'mon Buddy we need to hang out more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All thats happening are these occasional wavey and hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need to buy some lippies together


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> C'mon Buddy we need to hang out more!! :haha:  All thats happening are these occasional wavey and hi!!! :wiggle:  We need to buy some lippies together :lol:


I know! I feel like I barely see you anymore, V.  We can go matte crazy together!


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I know! I feel like I barely see you anymore, V.    We can go matte crazy together!


 Matte crazy it is!!:rasta:  But i only want Whirl, persistence and Men love mystery ! Of course I am open to any amount of enabling :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Matte crazy it is!!:rasta:  But i only want Whirl, persistence and Men love mystery ! Of course I am open for any amount of enabling :lmao:


We both know you'll end up with 9. :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We both know you'll end up with 9. :lmao:


 You think so?? Which 9 :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You think so?? Which 9 :lmao:


Hmmm.....I think you need D for Danger. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Ugh, I'm at home for the first night it quite some time and I'm SO bored! :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Ugh, I'm at home for the first night it quite some time and I'm SO bored! :sigh:


 I had the worst day ever today buddy!! Locked myself out of the car and the spare key is in the dash since I had taken it for service and forgot to take it out!!thrn I was preparing dinner and I got a call. So I went ahead and took the call leaving the water open!! The overflow valve failed and water spilled all over the kitchen! I only noticed bec my daughter seemed to be really enjoying doing something and I checked while still in the call!! So not only I had to clean up the whole kitchen, I had to clean her too!! :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I had the worst day ever today buddy!! Locked myself out of the car and the spare key is in the dash since I had taken it for service and forgot to take it out!!thrn I was preparing dinner and I got a call. So I went ahead and took the call leaving the water open!! The overflow valve failed and water spilled all over the kitchen! I only noticed bec my daughter seemed to be really enjoying doing something and I checked while still in the call!! So not only I had to clean up the whole kitchen, I had to clean her too!! :thud:


Oh no! I'm sorry you had a horrid day, Buddy. :hug: Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry you had a horrid day, Buddy. :hug: Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


 :hug: what plans for the long weekend buddy!? Or are you working??


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey!!!! I hope you all are having an amazing week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Holy cow!!!  That a lot of barbecue---but I love that about the summer!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I had the worst day ever today buddy!! Locked myself out of the car and the spare key is in the dash since I had taken it for service and forgot to take it out!!thrn I was preparing dinner and I got a call. So I went ahead and took the call leaving the water open!! The overflow valve failed and water spilled all over the kitchen! I only noticed bec my daughter seemed to be really enjoying doing something and I checked while still in the call!! So not only I had to clean up the whole kitchen, I had to clean her too!!


    Oh NO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Murphy's Law in full force.  You deserve new makeup after an evening like that!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are you BBQing this weekend? I am..pretty much the main reason I got the freezer lol that and Ice Cream for the girls.....oh my a quarter of a cow lol your freezer will def be full.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Nice Dolly!!!   That should help cut down on a few trips to the market!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Holy cow!!!  That a lot of barbecue---but I love that about the summer!!!![/COLOR]


 Holy cow! LOL. We always get a quarter of a cow spring and summer. We get it from my co worker who got a farm and she feeds them all organic. The meat is very delicious, way different from the ones we get in store.


----------



## NaomiH (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :hug: what plans for the long weekend buddy!? Or are you working??


No long weekend here! I have a party to go to Saturday for my buddy Zach's birthday, but that's about it. You?


----------



## blondie929 (May 21, 2015)

Went to the CCO today and walked out with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really shouldn't have but I couldn Resist


----------



## NaomiH (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Went to the CCO today and walked out with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul! I really should go by my CCO soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Holy cow! LOL. We always get a quarter of a cow spring and summer. We get it from my co worker who got a farm and she feeds them all organic. The meat is very delicious, way different from the ones we get in store.


  My nutrition plan is high protein and no/low carbs, so I love a good lean steak every now & then.  Yum!!!!  I don't buy meats from a super market either.  I go to a butcher 
   at my local Farmer's Market.


----------



## blondie929 (May 21, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Nice haul! I really should go by my CCO soon.


  I was so shocked by everything they had .. They had all the proenza lipsticks except wood rose they had the Brooke shields lipstick and 2 glosses a lot of the alluring aquatics stuff some of the osbournes collection so I'm glad I was able to keep it so small lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I really shouldn't have but I couldn Resist


    Nice!!!  SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I was so shocked by everything they had .. They had all the proenza lipsticks except wood rose they had the Brooke shields lipstick and 2 glosses a lot of the alluring aquatics stuff some of the osbournes collection so I'm glad I was able to keep it so small lol


    Wow----I guess regular MAC sale avenues were slow for those collections, hence the wealth of products at the CCO.  Good stuff there!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I really shouldn't have but I couldn Resist


  Gorgeous haul, enjoy


----------



## blondie929 (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow----I guess regular MAC sale avenues were slow for those collections, hence the wealth of products at the CCO.  Good stuff there!![/COLOR]


  They really had so much stuff I was shocked I wish they had the Brooke shields palette lol I don't go there too often cause it's an hour away but this trip was worth it. It's funny because most of what I got didn't interest me when the collections came out but seeing them and swatching them I was like give me this this and this please lol


----------



## blondie929 (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous haul, enjoy


  Thank you dolly! Love your avi btw! You look bomb with that lip!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Thank you dolly! Love your avi btw! You look bomb with that lip!


  Thank you gorgeous. I am seriously loving Blitzed from melt.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] My nutrition plan is high protein and no/low carbs, so I love a good lean steak every now & then.  Yum!!!!  I don't buy meats from a super market either.  I go to a butcher[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   at my local Farmer's Market.[/COLOR]


 My mom just made delicious marinated steaks tonight. Ruined my diet. I'm watching what I eat these days. I gained so much weight after I was off from birth control. Yikes!!!:shock:


----------



## blondie929 (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you gorgeous. I am seriously loving Blitzed from melt.


  I can never rock colors like that I can barely rock a red lip lol I envy you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> They really had so much stuff I was shocked I wish they had the Brooke shields palette lol I don't go there too often cause it's an hour away but this trip was worth it. It's funny because most of what I got didn't interest me when the collections came out but* seeing them and swatching them I was like give me this this and this please lol*


    That's so awesome-----and you paid less for them too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My mom just made delicious marinated steaks tonight. Ruined my diet. I'm watching what I eat these days. I gained so much weight after I was off from birth control. Yikes!!!


    Oh yum!  Steak is a good source of protein---you're ok as long as it was lean.  Now it you had a baked potato with 
   butter & sour cream with your steak you might want to hit the gym.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh yum!  Steak is a good source of protein---you're ok as long as it was lean.  Now it you had a baked potato with[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   butter & sour cream with [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]your steak you might want to hit the gym.[/COLOR]


 I'm a rice eater Meddy! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (May 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm a rice eater Meddy! :haha:


Mmmm.....rice


----------



## charismafulltv (May 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Mmmm.....rice


 Do you love rice too?


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Do you love rice too?


  I made Djuvec rice today. I could eat rice all day every day!


----------



## NaomiH (May 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Do you love rice too?


Yes ma'am! Sometimes I make rice and just eat plain ol rice from the pot. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (May 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I made Djuvec rice today. I could eat rice all day every day!


All day everyday day!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm a rice eater Meddy!






Before I gave up carbs I liked fried rice---shrimp fried rice, brown rice or wild rice---no white rice.  I just made myself hungry


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yes ma'am! Sometimes I make rice and just *eat plain ol rice from the pot*.


 That's a real commitment to carbs


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I made Djuvec rice today. I could eat rice all day every day!


 Is that like Rice Pilaf?  maybe Rice Pilaf on steroids??? 



 It sure looks good!!!

Djuvec rice


----------



## NaomiH (May 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's a real commitment to carbs:haha: [/COLOR]


I like what I like! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like what I like!


    If I had a bowl of rice in front of me I'd eat it right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is not a good sign.  Think it's time for a protein bar and some chai tea.


----------



## Naynadine (May 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that like Rice Pilaf?  maybe Rice Pilaf on steroids???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think so, I've never made Pilaf. 
  It's usually served with Cevapcici meat, I believe it's Croatian cuisine.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I made Djuvec rice today. I could eat rice all day every day!





NaomiH said:


> Yes ma'am! Sometimes I make rice and just eat plain ol rice from the pot. :haha:





Naynadine said:


> I think so, I've never made Pilaf.  It's usually served with Cevapcici meat, I believe it's Croatian cuisine.


 Yay plenty of rice eaters! We eat jasmine rice 2x sometimes 3x with breakfast per day. We make fried rice out of the left over rice. This photo made me hungry Nay


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think so, I've never made Pilaf.
> It's usually served with Cevapcici meat, I believe it's Croatian cuisine.


 





  I just ate that whole thing with my eyes------delicious


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think so, I've never made Pilaf.
> It's usually served with Cevapcici meat, I believe it's Croatian cuisine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I can never rock colors like that I can barely rock a red lip lol I envy you!


  I honestly believe you can rock it too and many other colors...


----------



## mel33t (May 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone!  What's everyone up to today?  I'm finally getting my hair cut after too long lol, I'm thinking of going a little red too.


----------



## Vineetha (May 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hi Everyone!  What's everyone up to today?  I'm finally getting my hair cut after too long lol, I'm thinking of going a little red too.


 Hiya Mel!! We are just starting on a short vacay today!! :happydance: !! I love going to Acadia!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   If I had a bowl of rice in front of me I'd eat it right now.  :sigh: This is not a good sign.  Think it's time for a protein bar and some chai tea.[/COLOR]:yaay:


Mmm....Chai :yum:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm finally getting my hair cut after too long lol, I'm thinking of going a little red too.


  Hey Mel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy getting your hair cut...I could never do that again lol my poor precious hair. 
  I'd love to see the finished look, if you don't mind posting a pic here or on IG.

  Today, gotta get some blood tests done, maybe the market lol idk about that.
  I am feeling fairly lazy today


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Mel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I wish.  The weather is perfect---no humidity, clear blue sky, mild but not hot.  I put the top down on my way home & it felt so good to have the wind in my hair---I would have just kept going to God only knows where but I had groceries in the trunk.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 23, 2015)

I'm about to walk out the door today, full face of makeup, but I keep looking in the mirror and something is clearly off. I'm questioning pairing Stereo Rose on cheeks with Burmese Kiss when I realize... I forgot to put mascara on. SMH lol. It's amazing how much difference mascara makes.

  I haven't been doing much makeup hauling lately. I did buy Steam Heat from Wash and Dry and have been considering Hipness but can't seem to hit "place order" every time I put it in my cart. I also bought Hard Candy Glamoflage concealer in Very Light and it's actually a smidge too light! Though it does look quite nice when used as an under eye concealer. 

  I'm going to the mall today and I may check out the MAC counter and see if they still have Hipness so I can swatch it. I want that Prolongwear foundation but I have four foundations going and I need to finish at least one of them before I buy another. I'm actually really darn close to finishing my bottle of NW10 so I may end up caving.


----------



## mel33t (May 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hiya Mel!! We are just starting on a short vacay today!! :happydance: !! I love going to Acadia!!


  Enjoy your vacation!!    





Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Mel :cheer:  Enjoy getting your hair cut...I could never do that again lol my poor precious hair.  I'd love to see the finished look, if you don't mind posting a pic here or on IG.  Today, gotta get some blood tests done, maybe the market lol idk about that. I am feeling fairly lazy today :haha:


  Enjoy a lazy day, sometimes we need it! I got about five inches off and its a little more red than before.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   HI Mel!!!  I just ran some errands but would love to laze in my hammock---too much to do before we hit the road mid week, next week.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   You can do whatever you want to your hair----that pretty face of yours can take it!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Happy trails Vee.  Be safe & have a really great time!!![/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]I'm drinking some this very minute----I should just have a Chai IV.  I love it so much![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I wish.  The weather is perfect---no humidity, clear blue sky, mild but not hot.  I put the top down on my way home & it felt so good to have the wind in my hair---I would have just kept going to God only knows where but I had groceries in the trunk.[/COLOR] :sigh:


  Where are you headed Meddy?   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm about to walk out the door today, full face of makeup, but I keep looking in the mirror and something is clearly off. I'm questioning pairing Stereo Rose on cheeks with Burmese Kiss when I realize... I forgot to put mascara on. SMH lol. It's amazing how much difference mascara makes.  I haven't been doing much makeup hauling lately. I did buy Steam Heat from Wash and Dry and have been considering Hipness but can't seem to hit "place order" every time I put it in my cart. I also bought Hard Candy Glamoflage concealer in Very Light and it's actually a smidge too light! Though it does look quite nice when used as an under eye concealer.   I'm going to the mall today and I may check out the MAC counter and see if they still have Hipness so I can swatch it. I want that Prolongwear foundation but I have four foundations going and I need to finish at least one of them before I buy another. I'm actually really darn close to finishing my bottle of NW10 so I may end up caving.


  Lol, no mascara is the weirdest look! Oh Stereo Rose, forgot about that gem! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Mayanas (May 23, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Went to the CCO today and walked out with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  great   I love CCO


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 23, 2015)

I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


----------



## NaomiH (May 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


You look so pretty CQ!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hi Everyone!  What's everyone up to today?  I'm finally getting my hair cut after too long lol, I'm thinking of going a little red too.


  Hi Mel!? And? Husband are busy looking for houses.  Post a pic of your new hair.  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


 Love the entire look especially the lipstick


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You look so pretty CQ!


  Thanks! 


charismafulltv said:


> Hi Mel!? And? Husband are busy looking for houses.  Post a pic of your new hair. Love the entire look especially the lipstick


  Thanks! It's Burmese Kiss


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Lol, no mascara is the weirdest look! Oh Stereo Rose, forgot about that gem! Enjoy your day!!


    Staying home this weekend.  I'll be organizing & packing to leave on Wednesday to go to a resort in Myrtle Beach for a Friday night wedding.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm about to walk out the door today, full face of makeup, but I keep looking in the mirror and something is clearly off. I'm questioning pairing Stereo Rose on cheeks with Burmese Kiss when I realize...* I forgot to put mascara on. SMH lol. It's amazing how much difference mascara makes.*
> 
> I haven't been doing much makeup hauling lately. I did buy Steam Heat from Wash and Dry and have been considering Hipness but can't seem to hit "place order" every time I put it in my cart. I also bought Hard Candy Glamoflage concealer in Very Light and it's actually a smidge too light! Though it does look quite nice when used as an under eye concealer.
> 
> I'm going to the mall today and I may check out the MAC counter and see if they still have Hipness so I can swatch it. I want that Prolongwear foundation but I have four foundations going and I need to finish at least one of them before I buy another. I'm actually really darn close to finishing my bottle of NW10 so I may end up caving.






Hi CQ---at least you caught it!!! I did that once and didn't realize it until I was in the car headed home----I laughed so hard at myself!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


   You look really pretty!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


You are reminding me where I need to go lol You are so pretty CQ


----------



## Naynadine (May 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got new glasses today! Had no idea how bad my vision had gotten. I'm admiring everything!


  They look great! I really, really need new ones, too.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Looking for houses sucks!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 24, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Hi everyone! Why am I *just* discovering this thread?!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


 LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Good luck house hunting C.  I hope you find the house of your dreams!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bouquet: [COLOR=0000FF]Good luck house hunting C.  I hope you find the house of your dreams!!!![/COLOR]


 The market here is hot that it sells out quick. We are looking for a new construction. Just too much work customizing.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The market here is hot that it sells out quick. We are looking for a new construction. Just too much work customizing.


 It's both fun & nerve racking.  I'm sure you have a wish list.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

Hola!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!






Hola Señorita Dilli!!!  Are you all packed??  When is the big day?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!








 Hi Dilli
  How are you today


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!








Dilli.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!


 Hi Dilli!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's so good. I used to love it when I was younger. I'm vegetarian now, but I still drool over the pic, lol.
> 
> 
> They look great! I really, really need new ones, too.








 I'd been putting it off for months and when I walked out of the store with these on, I was like WOAH TREES HAVE LEAVES. Just like I did when I first got glasses. Had no idea my vision had deteriorated that much.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Dilli.
> I like ballons!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  What's crackin'?!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not even close. I will be offically heading up north on either June 20th or June 27  Peachy!! I like ballons!   What's crackin'?!


 Are u excited for the mac matte lipstick collection?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *Not even close. I will be offically heading up north on either June 20th or June 27*
> 
> Peachy!!
> I like ballons!
> ...


    It will be here before you know it!  You've done this before---you'll do just fine.  Just have plenty of Popeye's to ply your movers.


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!  Thanks! It's Burmese Kiss


Looks fantastic on you! BK gives me clown lips. :/


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hola!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 Hey Naomi,  Are u getting anything from Mac matte collex?


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey Naomi,  Are u getting anything from Mac matte collex?


Yes, but probably not for awhile now unfortunately. You?


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I know that feeling.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yes, but probably not for awhile now unfortunately. You?


  I'll just start with 3: Toxic Tale (coz I can't find swatches) Whirl and MLM


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'll just start with 3: Toxic Tale (coz I can't find swatches) Whirl and MLM


Nice list!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It will be here before you know it!  You've done this before---you'll do just fine.  Just have plenty of Popeye's to ply your movers.
> Popeye's makes a lot of things happen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charismafulltv (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a short list. MLM, D for Danger, and AV. What are your choices?  Popeye's makes a lot of things happen.:lmao:   :dancin:


 MLM, whirl and toxic tale


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Looks fantastic on you! BK gives me clown lips. :/






I find that so hard to believe---you look good in everything!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a short list. MLM, D for Danger, and AV. What are your choices?
> 
> *Popeye's makes a lot of things happen.*


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I find that so hard to believe---you look good in everything!!!![/COLOR]


Awwww shucks!  :kiss:  Every time I try it on I just feel like a clown no matter how I have my makeup done. I think I just need to stick to reds, berries and vampy shades or something.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I find that so hard to believe---you look good in everything!!!![/COLOR]


:agree: Naomi looks amazing in everything


----------



## NaomiH (May 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :agree: Naomi looks amazing in everything


Awww thanks Miss Dolly. :hug:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 26, 2015)

I'm starting to think this prescription is incorrect. I walked into work and my distance vision was really blurry. Everything has seemed slightly off today. My eyes are definitely strained and tired and I'm starting to get a headache.


----------



## mel33t (May 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm starting to think this prescription is incorrect. I walked into work and my distance vision was really blurry. Everything has seemed slightly off today. My eyes are definitely strained and tired and I'm starting to get a headache.


  Your eyes just might be getting used to the prescription. Do you still have your old glasses? Sometimes optometrists won't give you the full prescription when there's such a large change because your eyes will hurt, that might be the reason, he may have upped it too much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Awww thanks Miss Dolly. :hug:


:kiss:


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Your eyes just might be getting used to the prescription. Do you still have your old glasses? Sometimes optometrists won't give you the full prescription when there's such a large change because your eyes will hurt, that might be the reason, he may have upped it too much.


Love your new avi, Mel!


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Hi there A4M----long time no see.  WELCOME.  Geez--------and here we are talking about the use of the
> word twat


  Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! @Medgal07 Where have you been hiding? The TF thread?


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! @Medgal07  Where have you been hiding? The TF thread?:haha:


That and the Guerlain threads. :haha:


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


----------



## Addict4MAC (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That and the Guerlain threads.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

How's everyone doing today


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How's everyone doing today


Meh. Sitting around waiting on the repair shop to call me and tell me how much my checking account is about to be raped. How are you C?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How's everyone doing today


  Bored now, I had a super long day.
  Lots of people yelling at me today. 
  How are you C?


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meh. Sitting around waiting on the repair shop to call me and tell me how much my checking account is about to be raped. How are you C?


  LOL   





Dolly Snow said:


> Bored now, I had a super long day. Lots of people yelling at me today.  How are you C?


 Sorry to hear that people yelled at you.  I have a very relaxed day today. Just catching up on tv shows...


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bored now, I had a super long day. Lots of people yelling at me today.  How are you C?


Awww.... I'm sorry to hear that Dollykins :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL  Sorry to hear that people yelled at you.  I have a very relaxed day today. Just catching up on tv shows...


I'm finally getting around to watching that show DaVinci's Demons. Not bad so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL  Sorry to hear that people yelled at you.  I have a very relaxed day today. Just catching up on tv shows...


 I need some relaxation. Enjoy it C :hug: Oh what shows?  





NaomiH said:


> Awww.... I'm sorry to hear that Dollykins :hug:


Thanks Naomi, it's been one of those days. Btw I hope they don't want too much money :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need some relaxation. Enjoy it C :hug: Oh what shows? Thanks Naomi, it's been one of those days. Btw I hope they don't want too much money :hug:


We'll see, right now it's sitting at a new transmission pan and filter. I'm hoping they don't find more damage. Effing road debris!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We'll see, right now it's sitting at a new transmission pan and filter. I'm hoping they don't find more damage. Effing road debris!


oh wow, hopefully they don't find anything else. That's already quite a bit.  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh wow, hopefully they don't find anything else. That's already quite a bit.  :hug:


I just want my car back, I'm starting to get cabin fever even though I went out last night to the movies. :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just want my car back, I'm starting to get cabin fever even though I went out last night to the movies. :lol:


Lol you will get it back soon. Sometimes they take ages and it costs an arm & leg plus 5 ribs.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

There isn't even any wine in my house! How did I let that happen? :/


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol you will get it back soon. Sometimes they take ages and it costs an arm & leg plus 5 ribs.


I hope not, I have to work again Friday and don't really want to use Uber again to get there and back.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hope not, I have to work again Friday and don't really want to use Uber again to get there and back.


 You're also a bitten addict?! I love Clay and Nick! They're so cute!!! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You're also a bitten addict?! I love Clay and Nick! They're so cute!!! Lol


Yes! I watched season 1 on Netflix and loved it. So many cute guys.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> There isn't even any wine in my house! How did I let that happen? :/


:lol:   





NaomiH said:


> I hope not, I have to work again Friday and don't really want to use Uber again to get there and back.


I've heard about that driving service..any good?  I heard it can get expensive though..do they charge too much?


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: I've heard about that driving service..any good?  I heard it can get expensive though..do they charge too much?


I used it the first time the other day and had a favorable experience. They have promo codes for $20 off your first ride so it wasn't too bad but if I have to use it again it'll be pricey. To go from my home to work will be about $24 each way.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! I watched season 1 on Netflix and loved it. So many cute guys.


 I think the show is from Canada coz Most of the actors are from Canada. They also are from smallville too. I can't believe I'm turning into a fan girl all over again like in my late teens. Lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I used it the first time the other day and had a favorable experience. They have promo codes for $20 off your first ride so it wasn't too bad but if I have to use it again it'll be pricey. To go from my home to work will be about $24 each way.


Damn that's gas money..hopefully you do not have to use them again. That can get pricey real quick.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn that's gas money..hopefully you do not have to use them again. That can get pricey real quick.


That's almost a full tank in my car! Lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I think the show is from Canada coz Most of the actors are from Canada. They also are from smallville too. I can't believe I'm turning into a fan girl all over again like in my late teens. Lol.


I think its Canadian too. Lol @ fangirling I feel your pain.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I think its Canadian too. Lol @ fangirling I feel your pain.


 LOL haha


----------



## mel33t (May 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Love your new avi, Mel!


  Thanks dude! :hug:   





charismafulltv said:


> How's everyone doing today


  Work 


NaomiH said:


> There isn't even any wine in my house! How did I let that happen? :/


 Blasphemous


----------



## pandorablack (May 27, 2015)

Last night I was (carefully) pulling off the glue on my MAC false lashes and I accidentally pulled off some of the lash fibers. Doh! I bought a couple new pairs online, but they haven't shipped yet.

  ETA: Just got a shipping notice! Yay!


----------



## mel33t (May 27, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Last night I was (carefully) pulling off the glue on my MAC false lashes and I accidentally pulled off some of the lash fibers. Doh! I bought a couple new pairs online, but they haven't shipped yet.


  Boo! That's why I don't wear falsies because I know I'll mess them up. I also don't use eyelash curlers because I have an irrational fear that my lashes will be pulled off when I use it :sigh:


----------



## pandorablack (May 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Boo! That's why I don't wear falsies because I know I'll mess them up. I also don't use eyelash curlers because I have an irrational fear that my lashes will be pulled off when I use it


  Normally I can get the glue off just fine, I don't know what I did wrong but I totally fucked up the lash. I only wore them a couple of times, too. Sigh. It happens. But I love false lashes. I have really wimpy lashes so without falsies it feels like you can barely see them.


----------



## NaomiH (May 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Thanks dude! :hug: Work  Blasphemous


Right? I feel like such a schmoe.


----------



## Anaphora (May 29, 2015)

I've missed you all so much! My schedule should be freeing up soon so I'll be around a lot more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's new?


----------



## charismafulltv (May 29, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've missed you all so much! My schedule should be freeing up soon so I'll be around a lot more. :frenz:   What's new?


 We missed you too! How's everything there?


----------



## Anaphora (May 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> We missed you too! How's everything there?


  Not too bad! I *had* been doing well on my low buy until about a week ago.  I've been really stressed and splurged a little.  In the past week I've gotten:
  Three MAC lippies (Mehr, Men Love Mystery, D For Danger)
  LM Blush Bronze, Ritual
  Josie Maran Matchmaker powder foundation (to use as a higher coverage setting powder)
  Lancome Teint Idole 24HR foundation
  NARS Christopher Kane lipgloss in Mezmer
  Three new brushes
  MAC wipes (these don't really count.  I ran out!)
  Josie Maran Enlightenment powder highlighter
  VGR2 lipstick

  Ahhh! Too much!

  Other than that I'm just working 60+ hours.  School lets out in a couple weeks, so I'll be back down to 35 hours in the summer.  It will seem like a vacation!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 29, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Not too bad! I *had* been doing well on my low buy until about a week ago.  I've been really stressed and splurged a little.  In the past week I've gotten: Three MAC lippies (Mehr, Men Love Mystery, D For Danger) LM Blush Bronze, Ritual Josie Maran Matchmaker powder foundation (to use as a higher coverage setting powder) Lancome Teint Idole 24HR foundation NARS Christopher Kane lipgloss in Mezmer Three new brushes MAC wipes (these don't really count.  I ran out!) Josie Maran Enlightenment powder highlighter VGR2 lipstick  Ahhh! Too much!  Other than that I'm just working 60+ hours.  School lets out in a couple weeks, so I'll be back down to 35 hours in the summer.  It will seem like a vacation!


 Love the hauls especially the lipsticks, Alan Ritual and JM highlighter


----------



## Periodinan (May 29, 2015)

Hey girls! How are you?
  I know I haven't been very active on here during the last couple of weeks/months... thought I'd just pop in and say hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you're doing well and btw all your new avis are gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've missed you all so much! My schedule should be freeing up soon so I'll be around a lot more. :frenz:   What's new?





Periodinan said:


> Hey girls! How are you? I know I haven't been very active on here during the last couple of weeks/months... thought I'd just pop in and say hi     I hope you're doing well and btw all your new avis are gorgeous!


Hey gals! Hope you both have been well. It is so good to see y'all back.  I've been good, could better. Taking my mama out next week, for some quality time. We've been waiting for the surgery date phone call and I'm beginning to think I should bother them lol


----------



## Periodinan (May 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've been good, could better. Taking my mama out next week, for some quality time. We've been waiting for the surgery date phone call and I'm beginning to think I should bother them lol


  Oh that's nice!

Go ahead and bother them! Doctors forget so many things... it can be really annoying at times.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2015)

I took a friend beauty shopping in South Beach today and sort of had a beauty black out myself



Coloured Raine Matte Lip Paint in Raine Fever 	
Kiko Infinity Eyeshadow in 241 (taupe) 	
Kiko Water Eyeshadow in 213 (glittery emerald green) 	
Kiko Velvet Mat Lipstick in 614 (berry pink) 	
Kiko Luscious Cream Lipstick in 524 (grey) 	
LA Girl Matte Flat Finish Pigment Gloss in Rebel 	
LA Girl Matte Flat Finish Pigment Gloss in Secret 
 
  We found some Kleancolor Lipsticks at a local BBS for .50 each
  I picked up the crazy colors because why not!



Acai- Dark purple (best one of the bunch) 	
Raven- Black (too sheer for me) 	
Liberty- Blue ( buildable but sheer) 	
Catalina- Teal (2nd best of the bunch)


----------



## charismafulltv (May 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey girls! How are you? I know I haven't been very active on here during the last couple of weeks/months... thought I'd just pop in and say hi     I hope you're doing well and btw all your new avis are gorgeous!


 Hi Periodinan!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've missed you all so much! My schedule should be freeing up soon so I'll be around a lot more. :frenz:   What's new?


Missed you too girly! Not much new in Naomi Land besides a pile of new Matte lippies in their way. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Hey girls! How are you? I know I haven't been very active on here during the last couple of weeks/months... thought I'd just pop in and say hi     I hope you're doing well and btw all your new avis are gorgeous!


Howdy girly!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took a friend beauty shopping in South Beach today and sort of had a beauty black out myself
> 
> Coloured Raine Matte Lip Paint in Raine Fever
> Kiko Infinity Eyeshadow in 241 (taupe)
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## Anaphora (May 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Missed you too girly! Not much new in Naomi Land besides a pile of new Matte lippies in their way. :haha:


 I'm thinking about getting Whirl, but am afraid it'll look straight up brown on me. Hmmmm.


----------



## blondie929 (May 29, 2015)

Finally getting my specktra fix haven't been on here lately just have so much going on .. Suppose to start a new job soon so that's good but i do have to get drug tested so deff a bit nervous about that lollll how's everyone else doing what's everyone been buying lately


----------



## charismafulltv (May 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Finally getting my specktra fix haven't been on here lately just have so much going on .. Suppose to start a new job soon so that's good but i do have to get drug tested so deff a bit nervous about that lollll how's everyone else doing what's everyone been buying lately


 I'm sure you'll do fine with the drug screen.


----------



## Anaphora (May 30, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Finally getting my specktra fix haven't been on here lately just have so much going on .. Suppose to start a new job soon so that's good but i do have to get drug tested so deff a bit nervous about that lollll how's everyone else doing what's everyone been buying lately


 I hated getting a drug test even though I've never touched any drugs! I felt like a criminal or something and also felt awkward not flushing the toilet after I peed. So weird.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm thinking about getting Whirl, but am afraid it'll look straight up brown on me. Hmmmm.


I'm going to try and B2M for that and Stone next week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2015)

Howdy everyone
  How is everyone today and this weekend?


----------



## Vandekamp (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Howdy everyone How is everyone today and this weekend?


  Good morning, Dolly.


----------



## Naynadine (May 31, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Howdy everyone How is everyone today and this weekend?


Like this


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


>


----------



## charismafulltv (May 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Like this


 Ohno


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 it'll be ok buddy


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2015)

hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


I do, but I don't need anymore shadows!


----------



## Anaphora (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


 I love them, but I'm curious to see how new and different this palette is. I feel like Naked is running out of steam.


----------



## mango13 (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


  I love them, but I really thought that the next Naked palette would be purplish with earthy greens. I'm excited for this, I just hope this isn't full of grays and black shadows.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I love them, but I really thought that the next Naked palette would be purplish with earthy greens. I'm excited for this, I just hope this isn't full of grays and black shadows.


  I was hoping for the same thing. If it is just grays & black, I can safely skip.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2015)

I returned FU today. I know I know, I could have put it on the CB, but the overspray was gone and I didn't want to go through the hassle of waiting for someone to buy and then shipping it,not to mention I would have sold it below retail since the best part of it was already used. I should have never let the SA talk me into it in the first place, I knew it was too orange for me.


----------



## mango13 (May 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I returned FU today. I know I know, I could have put it on the CB, but the overspray was gone and I didn't want to go through the hassle of waiting for someone to buy and then shipping it,not to mention I would have sold it below retail since the best part of it was already used. I should have never let the SA talk me into it in the first place, I knew it was too orange for me.


  I think you did the right thing. I don't think it's that big of a deal. You shouldn't have to lose money and hang onto a blush that doesn't work for you just because it's in special packaging and some people will miss out. Since this collection isn't all that popular I think it would be really hard to sell it especially since they keep restocking. I tried mine on Saturday for the first time and I really like it...sad that half of the over spray is gone.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


 I have naked 2 and 3. I am very curious with what this is...


----------



## jenise (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## blondie929 (Jun 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm sure you'll do fine with the drug screen.


  Idk I smoked some pot with a friend on Memorial Day it's not a everyday thing for me but sometimes one of my friends has some at a get together stuff happens lol worst timing ever


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 1, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I hated getting a drug test even though I've never touched any drugs! I felt like a criminal or something and also felt awkward not flushing the toilet after I peed. So weird.


  I know what you mean .. Can't wash your hands until they come in look at your toilet check the temp of the pee lol


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> hand no idea where to post this...but look. Does anyone else like the Naked palettes?


 I will be purchasing this! There's a purple in there I need in my life!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

jenise said:


>


Well damn...I like it


----------



## jenise (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well damn...I like it


 Me too!!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 2, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  I'm in.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 2, 2015)

jenise said:


>


 This will be mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> Me too!!


Did you see the swatches J?....ugh love it lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! @Medgal07 Where have you been hiding? The TF thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Hi Honey I'm home!!!   ........and Chanel & Dior & Armani and , and , and


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well damn...I like it


   I like it too but I don't need it------way too much eyeshadow.  Maybe I'll get it for my daughter-------for the one or two times per year that she decides to wear makeup


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That purple does look pretty Sass!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I like it too but I don't need it------way too much eyeshadow.  Maybe I'll get it for my daughter-------for the one or two times per year that she decides to wear makeup[/COLOR]:lmao:


 Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm definitely getting the new UD palette


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---and a few others[/COLOR]:haha:       [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Honey I'm home!!!   ........and Chanel & Dior & Armani and , and , and [/COLOR]:haha:


Meddy! :yaay: I'm so glad you're back! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you Naomi! 



 I started having serious withdrawal.  There's no place like home


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2015)

Have any of you guys ever tried the brand Glossier?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 3, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried the brand Glossier?


 I've tried the priming moisturizer and the two masks. The PM is similar to embroyolisse in texture but I like it better, I think it is more moisturizing. The mega greens Galaxy pack is a bit too intense for my skin but it's okay. I LOVE the moisturizing moon mask. Although I usually wear it way longer than 20 minutes, more like a couple hours and sometimes overnight, but my skin is so plump and soft after I take it off. I will say that it sort of congeals on your face (I know that sounds gross but I can't think of another way to describe it) so definitely take off with a wash cloth.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 3, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I've tried the priming moisturizer and the two masks. The PM is similar to embroyolisse in texture but I like it better, I think it is more moisturizing. The mega greens Galaxy pack is a bit too intense for my skin but it's okay. I LOVE the moisturizing moon mask. Although I usually wear it way longer than 20 minutes, more like a couple hours and sometimes overnight, but my skin is so plump and soft after I take it off. I will say that it sort of congeals on your face (I know that sounds gross but I can't think of another way to describe it) so definitely take off with a wash cloth.


  Thanks! I've been reading reviews and I'm really interested.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I took a friend beauty shopping in South Beach today and sort of had a beauty black out myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Loook!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya!! Good to see you again!
> Hey pretty girl! Hope you've been well. Welcome back!
> 
> *chants* Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!
> ...


  Thanks for sharing these swatches Shars! Must have this!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried the brand Glossier?


  I tried their skin tint. I wasn't a fan - it lasted no time on me, and I really don't have issues with longevity in face products.


----------



## Subparbrina (Jun 4, 2015)

Has anyone here tried the Milani Baked Powder Blushes? They're buy 3 get 1 free on drugstore.com right now. I'm wondering if they're worth it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


----------



## jenise (Jun 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you see the swatches J?....ugh love it lol


 Yessss! I didn't like the first swatches I saw but as more are coming out I love it


----------



## mel33t (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  That sounds terrifying. Really glad you're okay and hopefully everyone else involved in the traffic collision is safe as well.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 4, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Has anyone here tried the Milani Baked Powder Blushes? They're buy 3 get 1 free on drugstore.com right now. I'm wondering if they're worth it.


  Oh yeah, Luminouso is a great blush. I'd say go for it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That sounds terrifying. Really glad you're okay and hopefully everyone else involved in the traffic collision is safe as well.


  Everyone seemed fine. It was scary watching it happen. The person I feel the most for was the lady in the Benz. She was rear ended by a mini bus and that made her rear end the hemi.


----------



## Subparbrina (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  Scary! Glad you're okay!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  That sounds so awful, but I am so glad you are ok dilli.


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  Oh my gosh!! Thank God for that truck behind you!! SO glad that you're okay! Those rear end type hits - people don't usually feel the pain until 2-3 days after... especially the whiplash!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


So glad you made it out of that  safely, Dilli! That kind of thing is always so terrifying.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  That sounds terrifying. I'm glad you're OK!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya!! Good to see you again!
> Hey pretty girl! Hope you've been well. Welcome back!
> 
> *chants* Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch! Swatch!
> ...


 Great swatches Shars!!!!!  Good find!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


   Oye Dilli!  That's always a fear of mine....being hit while sitting in traffic.  I'm really glad you're ok!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Oh yeah, Luminouso is a great blush. I'd say go for it!


  Mel honey I'm just loving your hair---great Avi!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 4, 2015)

Got a cortisone injection for the first time today in my hip. I'm totally regretting it. This flare is so, so painful. I really didn't know anything about them before this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Got a cortisone injection for the first time today in my hip. I'm totally regretting it. This flare is so, so painful. I really didn't know anything about them before this.


    Oh wow---I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable.  Did they instruct you to ice it?


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh wow---I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable.  Did they instruct you to ice it?[/COLOR]


 He didn't say it would have a painful effect afterwards at all! I could try icing it I guess. I really just want to go to sleep. I'm also worried about going back to lifting weights after this as I've read you can rupture a tendon. Ugh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> He didn't say it would have a painful effect afterwards at all! I could try icing it I guess. I really just want to go to sleep. I'm also worried about going back to lifting weights after this as I've read you can rupture a tendon. Ugh.


 I feel so bad for you.  You should get specific instructions from your doc.  You don't want  to do anything to hurt yourself and worsen your condition.  Take it easy now 
   and perhaps you can get back to where you were sooner.  Maybe for tonight you can take whatever analgesic (Advil, etc.) that you normally take to give you enough relief 
   to get some sleep.  I do hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  That's so scary. Good to hear you're safe.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had an interesting morning. While waiting in traffic I heard squealing breaks, followed by the rapid crunching of cars colliding. I looked around to see where it was coming from and it was the lane I was currently sitting in. I could see the cars behind me jerk forward as each one hit the one in front of it hard. The car directly behind me was a one of those souped up hemi trucks. I tried to inch forward because I was sure he was going to hit me and collapse my trunk like the Benz that was just behind him. Lucky for me the last vehicle to be hit was this truck. I'm sure he suffered the least damage. Looking behind him each car ( there were at least 5 that I could see) going back was in a worsening state of collision. My heart was in my throat the entire time. Apparently someone was speeding and could not stop. The street we were all sitting on was a school zone. I don't know how the person that was speeding didn't see the sea of cars in front of him that were currently not moving. I'm really hoping he was not driving distracted. I'm just happy to be home right now.


  Really glad you are safe! That's such a scary situation.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mel honey I'm just loving your hair---great Avi!!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Thanks Meddy :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Thanks Meddy


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 5, 2015)

Picked these up yesterday at Target, I couldn't resist those green brushes lol I saw the hot pink set too but the reviews weren't very good online so I wasn't sure about those.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Picked these up yesterday at Target, I couldn't resist those green brushes lol I saw the hot pink set too but the reviews weren't very good online so I wasn't sure about those.


  Why did you have to post this picture here. Now I want the green brushes.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Why did you have to post this picture here. Now I want the green brushes.


 Lol they're so pretty! Green is my favorite color and today is my birthday so I bought them as a gift for myself at least that's my excuse haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Picked these up yesterday at Target, I couldn't resist those green brushes lol I saw the hot pink set too but the reviews weren't very good online so I wasn't sure about those.


   Oh how pretty and colorful!!!!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lol they're so pretty! Green is my favorite color and *today is my birthday *so I bought them as a gift for myself at least that's my excuse haha.







*Happy Birthday Steph *


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lol they're so pretty! Green is my favorite color and today is my birthday so I bought them as a gift for myself at least that's my excuse haha.


  :con:   Enjoy your new brushes and enjoy your day.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday @stephshopaholic !!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


 I'm very sorry for your loss Steph, and glad that like many of us makeup chat has been a fun, and at times, a 
   rewarding distraction.  

​   Have a GREAT day!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lol they're so pretty! Green is my favorite color and today is my birthday so I bought them as a gift for myself at least that's my excuse haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


:hug: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


  Happy Birthday fellow June baby!!! Sorry to hear about your lost loved one but am happy that makeup has been a healing outlet for you!! Enjoy your new purchases!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


Happy Happy birthday! I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: :kiss:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


 Girl, Happy birthday!!!


----------



## jenise (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


 So sorry for your loss; hope you're having an amazing birthday !


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


Happy birthday!

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

I start Estie school on the 15th. Hoping to finish the program this time.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone I had a good day my dad got me a $50 sephora gift card and a few other gift cards and my boyfriend got me some nice gifts too and I had a yummy lunch.  I have to go to bed soon because work at 3am tomorrow, gross.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

I wish someone would buy me a Sephora gift card! Lucky you. Whatchca gonna buy?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thanks everyone I had a good day my dad got me a $50 sephora gift card and a few other gift cards and my boyfriend got me some nice gifts too and I had a yummy lunch.  I have to go to bed soon because work at 3am tomorrow, gross.


Glad you had a good day, Steph and I feel you on those gross early shifts. Had to be in at 4:30 this morning.  :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thanks everyone I had a good day my dad got me a $50 sephora gift card and a few other gift cards and my boyfriend got me some nice gifts too and I had a yummy lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's awesome Steph----sounds like you had a really good day!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glad you had a good day, Steph and I feel you on those gross early shifts. Had to be in at 4:30 this morning.


   Oh my goodness---where do you work w/such gross hours?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I start Estie school on the 15th. Hoping to finish the program this time.


   I'm not familiar w/Estie school but I wish you all the best with the program!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh my goodness---where do you work w/such gross hours?[/COLOR]


Starbucks.  :lol: I'm going to change my availability soon though, I can't stand getting up at 3am. I liked getting off at 1pm today,but ugh.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not familiar w/Estie school but I wish you all the best with the program!!!!!!


Beauty school to be an Esthetician (skin care thearpist).


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Glad you had a good day, Steph and I feel you on those gross early shifts. Had to be in at 4:30 this morning.  :haha:


 Yeah I'm a general merchandise manager at a grocery store (I do Heath & beauty, candy, housewares, etc) and I have two girls in my dept and one is on vacation this week and another next week so I have to go in early to throw the load yuck! I normally work 8-4 which is way better I can't stand getting up in the middle of the night.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I wish someone would buy me a Sephora gift card! Lucky you. Whatchca gonna buy?


 I'm not sure yet, I've had my eye on a few things but nothing I desperately want really maybe I'll go in store and look around. I might want that new naked smoky when it launches but I'd rather check it out in person.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I'm not sure yet, I've had my eye on a few things but nothing I desperately want really maybe I'll go in store and look around. I might want that new naked smoky when it launches but I'd rather check it out in person.


The new naked palette reminds me a LOT of Kat Von D's Interstellar palette which I already have. I haven't decided if I want to get it or skip it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thanks everyone I had a good day my dad got me a $50 sephora gift card and a few other gift cards and my boyfriend got me some nice gifts too and I had a yummy lunch.  I have to go to bed soon because work at 3am tomorrow, gross.


  Happy Birthday!!  Glad that you had a fun day and yayyy for gift cards!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Beauty school to be an Esthetician (skin care thearpist).


    That's so great!!! 




 I'm sure you'll do well!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

I know exactly what I'd get with $50 to Sephora. MOAR NARS AUDACIOUS LIPSTICKS.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 7, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I know exactly what I'd get with $50 to Sephora. MOAR NARS AUDACIOUS LIPSTICKS.


  I actually haven't tried those yet  everyone on here raves about them I just have never spent so much on a darn lipstick so I'm hesitant plus I have so many lipsticks lol that's probably the thing I have most of makeup-wise.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah I'm a general merchandise manager at a grocery store (I do Heath & beauty, candy, housewares, etc) and I have two girls in my dept and one is on vacation this week and another next week so I have to go in early to throw the load yuck! I normally work 8-4 which is way better I can't stand getting up in the middle of the night.


8-4 is way more tolerable.  I close almost all next week so I'm a bit of a happy clam about being able to sleep in late.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually haven't tried those yet  everyone on here raves about them I just have never spent so much on a darn lipstick so I'm hesitant plus I have so many lipsticks lol that's probably the thing I have most of makeup-wise.


They're very nice,pigmented, creamy, long wearing and not drying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah I'm a general merchandise manager at a grocery store (I do Heath & beauty, candy, housewares, etc) and I have two girls in my dept and one is on vacation this week and another next week so I have to go in early to throw the load yuck! I normally work 8-4 which is way better I can't stand getting up in the middle of the night.


   That's a tough one Steph---I'm sure you're so glad it's only temporary.  I used to get up at 4:30 to go run 3 miles on 
   track before work----WHAT WAS I THINKING!!! I value sleep so much more now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They're very nice,pigmented, creamy, long wearing and not drying.


    I wore Dominique for the first time ever---like how long have I had that one!!!  It's really pretty---almost neutral-like.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> 8-4 is way more tolerable. I close almost all next week so I'm a bit of *a happy clam about being able to sleep in late.*






​I'm just learning to do that Naomi------and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I wore Dominique for the first time ever---like how long have I had that one!!!  It's really pretty---almost neutral-like.[/COLOR]


 ️ I should be ashamed LOL I did not purchase that one named after me, but there is a reason . In fact we do not have all collections or shades at Sephora ( we have only the half of Christopher Kane collection and no dual blushes whatsover ) and the customer service for the online store is very bad ( I had to wait 3 weeks until I received my Holiday package ) so now I am reluctant, Dominique looks beautiful though .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dominique33 said:


> ️ I should be ashamed LOL I did not purchase that one named after me, but there is a reason . In fact we do not have all collections or shades at Sephora ( we have only the half of Christopher Kane collection and no dual blushes whatsover ) and the customer service for the online store is very bad ( I had to wait 3 weeks until I received my Holiday package ) so now I am reluctant, Dominique looks beautiful though .


  I wore it in your honor Dear Friend



​I'm not sure it was sold anywhere other than the NARS web site.  It 
   took more than a month to get it and I never even got a shipping notice----it just appeared via UPS one day.  It was 
   not a great experience.  I'll never order from that site again.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually haven't tried those yet  everyone on here raves about them I just have never spent so much on a darn lipstick so I'm hesitant plus I have so many lipsticks lol that's probably the thing I have most of makeup-wise.


They are amazing. So moisturizing and one swipe color payoff. Totally worth the price tag.

  Oh, I have a million lipsticks too. I need more lipstick like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Thank you ladies I'm hoping this year will be better for me I lost someone I love to suicide in February so the past few months have been rough but I'm doing a lot better this place was definitely one of the things that helped me get my mind off things and I'm greatful for that. Makeup talk always cheers me up. I've had a good day so far, slept in and went for a run! I'm going to lunch with my boyfriend and best friend in a bit.


 Happy belated birthday! I am so sorry for your loss.   





pandorablack said:


> I start Estie school on the 15th. Hoping to finish the program this time.


  Good luck!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's a tough one Steph---I'm sure you're so glad it's only temporary.  I used to get up at 4:30 to go run 3 miles on[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   track before work----WHAT WAS I THINKING!!! I value sleep so much more now.[/COLOR]


  Lol I used to run x country in college and id be at practice every day at 5am running 10+ miles before going to school and work, idk how I did it! NowI'm too darn tired to get up that early so I run after work instead which stinks because I'm usually tired from work but I just can't drag my butt out of bed to run in the morning anymore lol I need my "beauty rest"


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 7, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> They are amazing. So moisturizing and one swipe color payoff. Totally worth the price tag.  Oh, I have a million lipsticks too. I need more lipstick like I need a hole in my head.


 Hm I will have to try one they sound nice.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Hm I will have to try one they sound nice.


 Audrey is my favorite! Such a pretty muted red.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore Dominique for the first time ever---like how long have I had that one!!!  It's really pretty---almost neutral-like.


Wow! I wore it the day I got it. I was thrilled to have finally managed to track it down. I love it. I should wear it more.


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Audrey is my favorite! Such a pretty muted red.


Rita is my favorite. A bright, scarlet red.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone!
  I know I've been gone a lot, but school just ended (for the semester) and I am back from vacation.
  I hope that I can keep up with the site now  I've missed chatting with all of you.
  What did I miss this last week? what do I have to buy?
  I didn't have wifi on my cruise and was dying to online shop lol (def first world problems)


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I wore Dominique for the first time ever---like how long have I had that one!!!  It's really pretty---almost neutral-like.[/COLOR]


I never have bought Dominique.  :/


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I wore it in your honor Dear Friend[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]​I'm not sure it was sold anywhere other than the NARS web site.  It[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   took more than a month to get [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]it and I never even got a shipping notice----it just appeared via UPS one day.  It was[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   not a great experience.  I'll never order from that site [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]again.[/COLOR]


That and Bloomingdale's I believe.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I never have bought Dominique.  :/


  I never have either. I want to but I was underwhelmed with the Chanel lipstick I bought so I'm wary of spending that much on a lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> They are amazing. So moisturizing and one swipe color payoff. Totally worth the price tag.
> 
> Oh, I have a million lipsticks too. I need more lipstick like I need a hole in my head.
> Ditto!!!!  yet I just ordered a new Chanel lipstick yesterday.  Hello-----my name is Meddy and I have issues!!!
> ...






​I would love to have a running buddy---that would keep me on my toes!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone!
> I know I've been gone a lot, but school just ended (for the semester) and I am back from vacation.
> I hope that I can keep up with the site now  I've missed chatting with all of you.
> What did I miss this last week? what do I have to buy?
> I didn't have wifi on my cruise and was dying to online shop lol (def first world problems)






​Yay to seeing you again *and* the school semester being over.  How was your vacation???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I never have either. I want to but I was underwhelmed with the Chanel lipstick I bought so I'm wary of spending that much on a lipstick.


  Aww that's too bad CQ----which Chanel lippie did you buy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That and Bloomingdale's I believe.


    I suppose I had missed it at Bloomies.  I was surprised by how soft and pretty it is.  I keep wanting to say it was neutral on me.  I was afraid it would be too purplish on
   me but it wasn't at all.  It was more of a pinked-lavender.  I really like it.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ditto!!!!  yet I just ordered a new Chanel lipstick yesterday.  Hello-----my name is Meddy and I have issues!!!:thud: [/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]​I would love to have a running buddy---that would keep me on my toes!!![/COLOR]


 Me too! Running with someone else is so much more fun. I've been making my boyfriend run with me lately lol he's never run before but he's doing pretty good I kicked his butt the other day though lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm slow when it comes to wearing my new stuff---that's why I have so much 'untried' inventory.  I do get around to it when the time is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to wear my reds more often too! they just sit there. 
  :/

  Hiiiii!!!!! The vacation was really nice, I was happy to spend time with Mike without anyone else bothering us haha.
  I upgraded us to a balcony last minute and we had the best room, I had never cruised with a balcony before so it was so awesome.
  I did get sick one day, but the rest of them were awesome days.

  How have you been?
  I am so anxious to purchase things, I wasn't gone long but I am itching to buy something new lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I need to wear my reds more often too! they just sit there.
> :/
> 
> Hiiiii!!!!! The vacation was really nice, I was happy to spend time with Mike without anyone else bothering us haha.
> ...


  It sounds like you and Mike had a blast!!!

   I've been good thanks----we had a wedding in Myrtle Beach and I'm still recovering from that.  I know what you mean about itching to order something---I placed an 
   order the day we left MB so I would get a package last week.  We have two more weddings this year, neither of which are in either of our home states---like I'm happy 
   for the couples but I'm so over it already.  I'm not keen on bridal showers either---that's terrible I know!!!

  I just ordered the new GlamGlow Mask-- FlashMud Treatment.  Jenise was raving about it so I took the plunge.  I also preordered the Guerlain summer bronzer---they 
  always feature a summer  bronzer w/a pretty design & packaging.  I also purchased the entire Tom Ford summer collection, a few items from the Chanel Les Beiges 
  collection and a Dior e/s quint before we went to Myrtle Beach.  I used the line that someone posted recently on hubs last night-----I said online shopping gives me a 
  reason to live another 3-5 business days.  He looked at me puzzled and then it hit me---he's a shrink and must have thought for a minute that wifey is depressed.  I had 
  to show him the funny quote.  Lesson learned---pick your audience carefully.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi everyone! I know I've been gone a lot, but school just ended (for the semester) and I am back from vacation. I hope that I can keep up with the site now  I've missed chatting with all of you. What did I miss this last week? what do I have to buy? I didn't have wifi on my cruise and was dying to online shop lol (def first world problems)


  :wback:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It sounds like you and Mike had a blast!!!
> 
> I've been good thanks----we had a wedding in Myrtle Beach and I'm still recovering from that.  I know what you mean about itching to order something---I placed an
> order the day we left MB so I would get a package last week.  We have two more weddings this year, neither of which are in either of our home states---like I'm happy
> ...


  Nice, I love/hate weddings haha. The food is my favorite part.
  I have no packages coming to me, and it makes me anxious... I have my monthly boxes but that's it :/ I can't cut the cord with Birchbox/Ipsy/Boxycharm haha

  I want to try that GlamGlow Mask, maybe I will order it.
  I want to try a sample first, just to make sure it works for me, but my sephora doesn't have it in stock yet.

  lmao.... I love that quote hahahahah oops


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was really looking forward to buying the metaphorsis quad? Lol from colour pop but then i saw these super cute sandals and I went with the sandals I feel like I wanna buy some new makeup for some inspiration or something lol I haven't been doing any eye shadow lately just too lazy I'm debating on naked smoky too anyone purchase it? I have 11 bucks in points at Ulta so ill prob wait to get it when they get it in   In other news anyone from upstate New York completely pooping their pants about these escaped murderers? I'm all the way in Brooklyn and totally paranoid but really just more amazed at how they broke out.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> In other news anyone from upstate New York completely *pooping their pants about these escaped murderers? I'm all the way in Brooklyn and totally paranoid but really just more amazed at how they broke out.*


  Yesss, they broke out like you'd see in a movie! I'm not that nervous though.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 10, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Yesss, they broke out like you'd see in a movie! I'm not that nervous though.


  I know it's really crazy that they actually were able to pull it off I just hope no one gets hurt


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I was really looking forward to buying the metaphorsis quad? Lol from colour pop but then i saw these super cute sandals and I went with the sandals I feel like I wanna buy some new makeup for some inspiration or something lol I haven't been doing any eye shadow lately just too lazy I'm debating on naked smoky too anyone purchase it? I have 11 bucks in points at Ulta so ill prob wait to get it when they get it in   In other news anyone from upstate New York completely pooping their pants about these escaped murderers? I'm all the way in Brooklyn and totally paranoid but really just more amazed at how they broke out.


 Yikes! That's scary.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Nice, I love/hate weddings haha. The food is my favorite part.
> I have no packages coming to me, and it makes me anxious... I have my monthly boxes but that's it :/ I can't cut the cord with Birchbox/Ipsy/Boxycharm haha
> 
> I want to try that GlamGlow Mask, maybe I will order it.
> ...


 My GlamGlo Flash Mud arrived today.  It smells really nice and I've already used it once.  There's no discernible 
   difference at this point because my skin is already in amazing shape.  I'll use it for the suggested 3 consecutive 
   days and see if theres improvement.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Lol I used to run x country in college and id be at practice every day at 5am running 10+ miles before going to school and work, idk how I did it! NowI'm too darn tired to get up that early so I run after work instead which stinks because I'm usually tired from work but I* just can't drag my butt out of bed to run in the morning anymore lol I need my "beauty rest"*







I wish I had a running partner.  My hubs says he's cerebral---not physical, so don't expect him to run/workout!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> In other news anyone from upstate New York completely pooping their pants about these escaped murderers? I'm all the way in Brooklyn and totally paranoid but really just more amazed at how they broke out.


     I just hope no one gets harmed by them while they're on the lam.  I guess like everyone else, I wanna know how 
    they pulled it off and who helped them!!!  Last I heard, the authorities think they're headed to Vermont.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    I just hope no one gets harmed by them while they're on the lam.  I guess like everyone else, I wanna know how[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    they pulled it off and who helped them!!!  Last I heard, the authorities think they're [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]headed to Vermont.[/COLOR]


  Yeah I keep watching the news to get the latest scoop lol .. They were both serving 25 to life so what else can u think about when your locked up and have no chance of getting out.. Breaking out lol crazy but they must have been planning for years and of course had the help of more than just one person in my opinion I heard on of the female workers was in contact with one of their friends or family members days before they escaped and she was suppose to be the getaway driver lol but who knows


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Yeah I keep watching the news to get the latest scoop lol .. They were both serving 25 to life so what else can u think about when your locked up and have no chance of getting out.. Breaking out lol crazy but they must have been planning for years and of course had the help of more than just one person in my opinion I heard on of the female workers was in contact with one of their friends or family members days before they escaped and* she was suppose to be the getaway driver lol but who knows*


  That's supposedly true.  She has quite a colorful past.  I'm waiting to see who makes this into a movie!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, I hope you all are well.
  Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here. 
  Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well. Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.  Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


 Must be a busy day for you Dolly! It's my last day at work today! I'll work on my new job Monday. We had showings for our house yesterday and today. Hopefully we get it sold.


----------



## Subparbrina (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well.
> Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.
> Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


  I'm trying really hard to convince myself I don't need the Winnie the Pooh Vans.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Aww that's too bad CQ----which Chanel lippie did you buy?[/COLOR]


  L'Adoree. It's a very nice lipstick, but I like my MAC ones just as well and I can get two of those for the price of one Chanel.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well. Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.  Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


  I didn't like any of them. My favorite movies are always largely ignored.


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's supposedly true.  She has quite a colorful past.  I'm waiting to see who makes this into a movie!!![/COLOR]


   Crazy stuff man I would deff watch the movie or maybe like a documentary something I wanna know how long they planned this and what exactly was the plan after they got out I wanna know all the juicy details.. I heard on the news some guy found them in his backyard and they apologized and said they got lost and ran away so they had the chance to hurt someone if they wanted to glad they didn't and everyone's okay hopefully it stays that way.. It's crazy that it's almost been a week though wonder where they are . If it were me I'd be so paranoid lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My GlamGlo Flash Mud arrived today.  It smells really nice and I've already used it once.  There's no discernible
> difference at this point because my skin is already in amazing shape.  I'll use it for the suggested 3 consecutive
> days and see if theres improvement.


  nice! let me know how it goes!
What does it smell like? people have said citrus?

  I'm so excited to try it, I will probably order mine next week  
  I still have the white and the green so I didn't want to have too many masks haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well.
> Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.
> Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.
> 
> ...


    Congrats 'C'      Gook luck selling your house.  Did you find another one?  I recall you guys were looking!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't like any of them. My favorite movies are always largely ignored.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Crazy stuff man I would deff watch the movie or maybe like a documentary something I wanna know how long they planned this and what exactly was the plan after they got out I wanna know all the juicy details.. I heard on the news some guy found them in his backyard and they apologized and said they got lost and ran away so they had the chance to hurt someone if they wanted to glad they didn't and everyone's okay hopefully it stays that way.. It's crazy that it's almost been a week though wonder where they are . If it were me I'd be so paranoid lol


    It's weird that people in different states are reporting sightings---last I heard they were headed to Vermont and the reported sighting in Philly this morning was unfounded.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nice! let me know how it goes!
> What does it smell like? people have said citrus?
> 
> I'm so excited to try it, I will probably order mine next week
> I still have the white and the green so I didn't want to have too many masks haha


  Day #2 VK and I'm loving it.  My skin was already super soft but today it looks brighter.  Why, I look 60 instead of 61
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Just kidding.  I really do see a difference
It does have a citrus smell with something else that I can't quite put my finger on, but it's VERY pleasant.  I'm really loving it and can't wait to use it again tomorrow.
Then you're supposed to use it once /twice a week.  I will definitely repurchase this!  The jar should last a long time because you don't need to use too much to cover 
your entire face..


----------



## jenise (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Day #2 VK and I'm loving it.  My skin was already super soft but today it looks brighter.  Why, I look 60 instead of 61:lmao: .  Just kidding.  I really do see a difference[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]It does have a citrus smell with something else that I can't quite put my finger on, but it's VERY pleasant.  I'm really loving it and can't wait to use it again tomorrow.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Then you're supposed to use it once /twice a week.  I will definitely repurchase this!  The jar should last a long time because you don't need to use too much to cover[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]your entire face..[/COLOR]


 Yay I'm glad you like itt!! Yes it smells amazing too


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Day #2 VK and I'm loving it.  My skin was already super soft but today it looks brighter.  Why, I look 60 instead of 61:lmao: .  Just kidding.  I really do see a difference[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]It does have a citrus smell with something else that I can't quite put my finger on, but it's VERY pleasant.  I'm really loving it and can't wait to use it again tomorrow.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Then you're supposed to use it once /twice a week.  I will definitely repurchase this!  The jar should last a long time because you don't need to use too much to cover[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]your entire face..[/COLOR]


  Sold!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well. Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.  Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


 Hi Miss Dolly! Sounds like you're having a busy week. Things have been go go go for me as well.   Things have been busy at work and there is some work drama. Its hard when at work someone becomes your friend but professionally they are sort of attracting office drama.   Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> I'm trying really hard to convince myself I don't need the Winnie the Pooh Vans.
> Oh but you do lol. My eldest niece just got hers in the mail, too effing cute.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  Hey C, it has been a super busy week. 
  How exciting, enjoy your new job. Fingers & toes crossed that it gets sold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hope everyone is doing well


  My makeup even looks better today.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy Dolly!!!!  Enjoy the new paint and new look---that's always fun!
> 
> Congrats 'C'      Gook luck selling your house.  Did you find another one?  I recall you guys were looking!


  Yes we did Meddy! It's still under construction. It will be done July 31st.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yes we did Meddy! It's still under construction. It will be done July 31st.







I'm so, so happy for you!!!!!  Let me know when my room is finished


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello Mel, perhaps it is the season. Everything feels so rushed lately, or is that just me? I hope your work situation gets better over time. It sucks when a friend puts you in that sort of position.    Ahoy there Meddy, it is a breath of fresh air.   Which movies?  They will have a second coming in October with new characters.   Oh but you do lol. My eldest niece just got hers in the mail, too effing cute.  Hey C, it has been a super busy week.  How exciting, enjoy your new job. Fingers & toes crossed that it gets sold.


  The Jungle Book and Pocahontas.   I got an adorable Kaa funko doll and some stuffed animals for my desk at work! I loves them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I keep trying to post pics and it won't let me


  Try refreshing your browser when you're at the upload point, then try it again CQ


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so, so happy for you!!!!!  Let me know when my room is finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Share pics!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Am I the only one here who hates the new Mac website? I gave them unfavorable ratings when I signed up for their survey.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Am I the only one here who hates the new Mac website? I gave them unfavorable ratings when I signed up for their survey.


  Ugh its a mess! Hopefully they will tweak based on the feedbacks and this is just the initial glitch! MAC website used to be the only one that performed well under high traffic!! I cannot imagine how more hyped collections are gonna be if this is the case!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yay I think it worked!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL. I got a room for blogging/makeup and can also be my husband's tech gadgets room.
> Share pics!


   That's so awesome C!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yay I think it worked!!


   Apparently it did!!!  Super cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Am I the only one here who hates the new Mac website? I gave them unfavorable ratings when I signed up for their survey.


    I haven't heard anyone say they like it!!!  I didn't bother w/the survey.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ugh its a mess! Hopefully they will tweak based on the feedbacks and this is just the initial glitch! MAC website used to be the only one that performed well under high traffic!! I cannot imagine how more hyped collections are gonna be if this is the case!!


   People will go nuts!!!!  It seems too cluttered.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I haven't heard anyone say they like it!!!  I didn't bother w/the survey.


  I answered their survey so that they will know what is going on. The design looks like from a fashion blog not ideal for shopping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It will be a disaster when the Giambatista Valli collex drops! It's hard to place multiple items in your cart. Hopefully they will have a buy entire collection button.
> 
> Cute!!! Love the snakes!
> 
> I answered their survey so that they will know what is going on. The design looks like from a fashion blog not ideal for shopping.


   I kept it moving because I don't have any aspiration to use the site on a regular basis---it's called *MAC Apathy*


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I suppose I had missed it at Bloomies.  I was surprised by how soft and pretty it is.  I keep wanting to say it was neutral on me.  I was afraid it would be too purplish on[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   me but it wasn't at all. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] It was more of a pinked-lavender.  I really like it.[/COLOR]


I might have to grab it sometime!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Must be a busy day for you Dolly! It's my last day at work today! I'll work on my new job Monday. We had showings for our house yesterday and today. Hopefully we get it sold.


Good luck on selling the house,C!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, [@]v0ltagekid[/@] welcome back!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It will be a disaster when the Giambatista Valli collex drops! It's hard to place multiple items in your cart. Hopefully they will have a buy entire collection button.  Cute!!! Love the snakes!  I answered their survey so that they will know what is going on. The design looks like from a fashion blog not ideal for shopping.


   Kaa is my favorite 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I kept it moving because I don't have any aspiration to use the site on a regular basis---it's called *MAC Apathy*:sigh: [/COLOR]


  Where did you find MAC Apathy? Can I have some?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hey, [@]v0ltagekid[/@] welcome back!


 Hi Naomi! How's life ?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Am I the only one here who hates the new Mac website? I gave them unfavorable ratings when I signed up for their survey.


I am not a fan    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yay I think it worked!!


Cute!   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The Jungle Book and Pocahontas.   I got an adorable Kaa funko doll and some stuffed animals for my desk at work! I loves them


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yay I think it worked!!


  Oh I love the Jungle Book! I love funko pop, I have baby groot at work and he just brightens my day. I really want the big dragon from GOT so I can put it on my desk and people will back off :ha-ha:


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Am I the only one here who hates the new Mac website? I gave them unfavorable ratings when I signed up for their survey.


  I think once they tweak the loading issues and move those darn humongous pics, it'll be better. I think it's more modern and current but it's still difficult to find new collection items. They need to add back the goodbyes (I heard they're working on that) and one or two other things from the old site that I thought were really useful. That said, I haven't tried to place and order as yet. It worries me though that the site map isn't working. The GV launch may be a nightmare.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am not a fan Cute! I did hear Jungle Book will be in the October release.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I might have to grab it sometime!






Hi Honey!!!  Dominique would be pretty on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think once they tweak the loading issues and move those darn humongous pics, it'll be better. I think it's more modern and current but it's still difficult to find new collection items. They need to add back the goodbyes (I heard they're working on that) and one or two other things from the old site that I thought were really useful. That said, I haven't tried to place and order as yet. It worries me though that the site map isn't working. The GV launch may be a nightmare.






I got shipping notifications for 2 orders.  The great big TRACK YOUR PACKAGE button doesn't work.  I have no idea when to expect them and I'm not returning to that 
  horrid web site to find out in my acct info.  I guess I'll know via  'MY UPS' tracking program when I get their E-mail.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]I got shipping notifications for 2 orders.  The great big TRACK YOUR PACKAGE button doesn't work.  I have no idea when to expect them and I'm not returning to that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  horrid web site to find out in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]my acct info.  I guess I'll know via  'MY UPS' tracking program when I get their E-mail.[/COLOR]


 :lol: Yup just got mine and yes it doesn't work!! Leave it to mac to break something that wasn't broken!! I went to the website and got the tracking info!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *Where did you find MAC Apathy? Can I have some?*












*Getting back on my chair now---whew.  I bought it from  Tom Ford, Guerlain, Chanel, Givenchy, Estée, and Armani



MAC will always be my 
    first love---maybe not for collections but definitely for some staples that they do really well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup just got mine and yes it doesn't work!! Leave it to mac to break something that wasn't broken!!* I went to the website and got the tracking info!!*






Shouldn't have to do that---defeats the whole purpose right????  Did you get some of the new Fix+???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think once they tweak the loading issues and move those darn humongous pics, it'll be better. I think it's more modern and current but it's still difficult to find new collection items. They need to add back the goodbyes (I heard they're working on that) and one or two other things from the old site that I thought were really useful. That said, I haven't tried to place and order as yet. It worries me though that the site map isn't working. *The GV launch may be a nightmare. *


    It's just way too busy---sensory overload!!!  I like the samples though.   Ahhhh yes---collection launches!  I remember those nightmares-----contributed to my MAC APATHY!!!!
   Don't miss those AT ALL!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]Shouldn't have to do that---defeats the whole purpose right????  Did you get some of the new Fix+???[/COLOR]


 Yes!! I got the Rose one along with le disko shadows !! Which ones did you pick up??!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I got the Rose one along with le disko shadows !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Lavender & Rose.  I figured I good use a wee spritz of the Lavender after my nightly skin care routine---Lavender is good for relaxation & sleep stimulation.
   You might want to keep one in your desk drawer at work.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Lavender & Rose.  I figured I good use a wee spritz of the Lavender after my nightly skin care routine---Lavender is good for relaxation & sleep stimulation.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   You might want to keep one in your desk drawer at work.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:lmao:


 :lmao: the question is do I want to smell lavender or citrusy (yuzu) !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the question is do I want to smell lavender or citrusy (yuzu) !!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's just way too busy---sensory overload!!!  I like the samples though.   Ahhhh yes---collection launches!  I remember those nightmares-----contributed to my MAC APATHY!!!!
> Don't miss those AT ALL!!!!
> Way too busy!! I always waited for Nordies to get my LE collection items. I can't be bothered to play that game! Of course, the cashback seduced me as well lol!
> 
> ...


  You must let me know what you think of the Yuzu one Vee. I'm interested in it but I either love or hate some citrus smells. There's no in-between for me


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

If anyone is interested, Stila is offering 25% off sitewide for the next hour and a half with code "HAPPYHOUR" along with their usual free shipping over $50.

  Edit: It excludes sale items.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi Naomi! How's life ?


Howdy C! Things are going okay. How are you?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Honey!!!  Dominique would be pretty on you!!!![/COLOR]


Hiya Meddy! :hug: If I can track it down, I might make it a bday gift to myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> *sigh* I know that when you change a system, there's always bound to be little things that need to be tweaked but my gosh - it shouldn't be this many. What was the whole point of letting the bloggers test drive it? Did they actually place orders, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I always got my limited edition MAC items from a very sweet store manager with whom I cultivated a relationship, so there was no night stalking, etc.  I do find buying 
   from other brands fun and rewarding.  MAC was my first love and there are staples that I'll continue to repurchase unless and until I find something better.  Like you I 
   Love the cash back programs!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Great plan


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Hiya Meddy! :hug: If I can track it down, I might make it a bday gift to myself.


 When's your birthday, Naomi?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you all are well. Been super busy here, lots of painting and rearranging going on over here.  Anyone pick up any of the Vans Disney collection? Lol I did for my nieces and myself..my sister also got a few pairs.


 I saw your picture on Instagram, I want the Disney princess ones.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> When's your birthday, Naomi?


This coming Friday the 19th!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I saw your picture on Instagram, I want the Disney princess ones.


  I ended up with two more after that post, they arrive today (I think) lol
  The Disney princess ones are so cute.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy C! Things are going okay. How are you?


 I'm doing well. My previous employer is throwing a farewell party for me tonight. I'll start working at my new job Monday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> This coming Friday the 19th!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm doing well. *My previous employer is throwing a farewell party for me tonight.* I'll start working at my new job Monday.


   That's really very nice C.  I hope you have a great time.  I guess it'll be bittersweet!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> This coming Friday the 19th!


 Mine is Monday the 15th! Gemini twins!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Mine is Monday the 15th! Gemini twins!


  I'm a Gemini too! Mine was the 2nd!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> This coming Friday the 19th!


party time :yahoo:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm doing well. My previous employer is throwing a farewell party for me tonight. I'll start working at my new job Monday.


So happy for you, C! Best of luck with the new job!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Mine is Monday the 15th! Gemini twins!





Shars said:


> I'm a Gemini too! Mine was the 2nd! ompom:


Yay for fellow Geminis! Happy belated Shars!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> party time :yahoo:


Oh there's going to be some partying!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh there's going to be some partying!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm a Gemini too! Mine was the 2nd!


    HAPPY BELATED Shars---what do you do to celebrate *'YOUR DAY'?????*


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wowza!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Meddy! I took two days off and did absolutely nothing. It was awesome haha. I did go to dinner on the night of my birthday with a bunch of friends though and one of them paid for my meal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Woop Woop! Thanks Naomi!
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> ...


    Sounds perfect----I always say---when it's YOUR day you get to do what YOU want!!!  My husband's cousin is always pushing me to give him a surprise birthday party, 
   but he is adamant that he NEVER wants a BD party.  I told her to forget  it!!!!  I have to live with this man---she doesn't!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Woop Woop! Thanks Naomi!
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> ...


  happy belated birthday Shars


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> happy belated birthday Shars


  Thanks Doll baby!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Woop Woop! Thanks Naomi!  Oh yeah! :nanas:  Thanks Meddy! I took two days off and did absolutely nothing. It was awesome haha. I did go to dinner on the night of my birthday with a bunch of friends though and one of them paid for my meal.


That sounds like an awesome birthday to me!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   happy belated birthday Shars :nanas:


I feel like dancing, so I've wrangled up a few peeps to hit the club with. Haven't felt the desire to go to a club in ages. Maybe I'm having a mid life crisis and am reverting back to my early 20s. :lol: The night before our very own Pixie is doing a show here and I'm planning in going to see her perform, should be fun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The night before our very own Pixie is doing a show here and I'm planning in going to see her perform, should be fun.








To your MLC---------hardly!!!!

       Oh now this sounds like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: T[COLOR=0000FF]o your MLC---------hardly!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]       Oh now this sounds like a lot of fun!!!!  [/COLOR]


I chuckled as I typed it. :haha: I sure hope so! I haven't really done much my last couple of birthdays and I'm really looking forward to hitting the town.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no! My Dad is like that. He likes it *very low key and chilled.* I hate when people try to impose on you. I agree, your birthday should be the day you do what makes YOU happy, even if it's doing nothing at all lol.
> Thanks Doll baby!


  Yes!!! I surprised hubs once with a party_ for two_....tons of candles and tiny white lights all over the patio & yard---very extravagant for two---dined alfresco and 
   danced ---just the two of us and stayed outside until 3AM.  He said it was is best BD ever.  Low key for him is a party of two---not 50 -100 of our closest friends & 
   relatives.  His day, his way!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I sure hope so! I haven't really done much my last couple of birthdays and I'm really looking forward to hitting the town.


    Outfit?  Makeup?  Details please!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> So happy for you, C! Best of luck with the new job!





Shars said:


> Woop Woop! Thanks Naomi!  Oh yeah! :nanas:  Thanks Meddy! I took two days off and did absolutely nothing. It was awesome haha. I did go to dinner on the night of my birthday with a bunch of friends though and one of them paid for my meal.


  Advance and belated happy birthday to you Naomi and Shars!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!!! I surprised hubs once with a party_ for two_....tons of candles and tiny white lights all over the patio & yard---very extravagant for two---dined alfresco and
> danced ---just the two of us and stayed outside until 3AM.  He said it was is best BD ever.  Low key for him is a party of two---not 50 -100 of our closest friends &
> relatives.  His day, his way!
> 
> ...


  Thanks C!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes!!! I surprised hubs once with a party _for two_....tons of candles and tiny white lights all over the patio & yard---very extravagant for two---dined alfresco and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   danced ---just the two of us[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] and stayed outside until 3AM.  He said it was is best BD ever.  Low key for him is a party of two---not 50 -100 of our closest friends &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   relatives.  His day, his way![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


That sounds lovely, Meddy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Advance and belated happy birthday to you Naomi and Shars!


Thanks girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Outfit?  Makeup?  Details please!!![/COLOR]


Eep! I'm torn on what to wear at the moment.  I was going to wear this cute black dress I have and then I decided that I wanted to wear a corset and jeans with some heels and now I'm hating both of those ideas and plan to just go naked while rocking a grey smokey eye and some kind of bold lip. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Eep! I'm torn on what to wear at the moment. I was going to wear this cute black dress I have and then I decided that I wanted to wear a corset and jeans with some heels and now I'm hating both of those ideas and plan to just go naked while rocking a grey smokey eye and some kind of bold lip.






Getting off the floor now!!!







I actually like all three ideas!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww that sounds so lovely! Awww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks.  I had fun putting it all together.  One of his favorite parts was the ice cream cake---butter cake, chocolate ice cream & chocolate ganache


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Getting off the floor now!!![/COLOR]:lmao:      [COLOR=0000FF]I actually like all three ideas!!!![/COLOR]


So do I even though I could be arrested for one of them. :lol: I do know that I'm going to go with a dramatic eye look complete with falsies. Not sure I want I to go my usual red lip route or a funkier route lippy wise yet though. Being a girl is hard.  :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks.  I had fun putting it all together.  One of his favorite parts was the ice cream cake---butter cake, chocolate ice cream & chocolate ganache[/COLOR]:yum:


That just made me so hungry! I haven't had a sweet anything in weeks unless you count a pound cake sample I got from one of the old ladies at the grocery store. Lol


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks.  I had fun putting it all together.  One of his favorite parts was the ice cream cake---*butter cake, chocolate ice cream & chocolate ganache**
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Naomi!!! We're going to Meddy's for our birthday dinners next year!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> EL EM EF AY OH!!!!   Naomi!!! We're going to Meddy's for our birthday dinners next year!!


Heck yeah we are!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I do know that I'm going to go with a dramatic eye look complete with falsies. Not sure I want I to go my usual red lip route or a funkier route lippy wise yet though. Being a girl is hard.


   Oh I like that.  I recently read that the new trend is bold eyes WITH bold lips!!!!  Go for it---it's YOUR NIGHT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> EL EM EF AY OH!!!!
> 
> Naomi!!! We're going to Meddy's for our birthday dinners next year!!
> I'll make your favorite foods ----we'll dance & play in makeup
> ...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 13, 2015)

My mom, sister and I are all geminis. My sister is May 29th, I'm June 6th and my mom is June 11th. We're a loud group when we go out lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My mom, sister and I are all geminis. My sister is May 29th, I'm June 6th and my mom is June 11th. We're a loud group when we go out lol.


    Sounds like a whole lot of fun to me!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Funny tid bit:   David Letterman on retirement: Yes to fishing, no to cycling and _*makeup*_



I guess he won't be joining Specktra!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> arty2:


ompom: sounds like a great time!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Funny tid bit:   David Letterman on retirement: Yes to fishing, no to cycling and _*makeup*_[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I guess he won't be joining Specktra![/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My mom, sister and I are all geminis. My sister is May 29th, I'm June 6th and my mom is June 11th. We're a loud group when we go out lol.


Yay! More Geminis!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 14, 2015)

Ladies, I'd like to ask for your help 
  I found this picture online and am looking for a similar lipstick. Preferably a MAC Satin, Matte, Retro Matte or Amplified.
  It could also be slightly cooler toned. Pleeease help


----------



## mel33t (Jun 14, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Ladies, I'd like to ask for your help  I found this picture online and am looking for a similar lipstick. Preferably a MAC Satin, Matte, Retro Matte or Amplified. It could also be slightly cooler toned. Pleeease help :bouquet:


  That looks like chatterbox, which is an amplified. HTH!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> That looks like chatterbox, which is an amplified. HTH!!


Thank you! I did some more research and think Mehr or Brave might also be close. Going to try out some rosy lipsticks on tuesday. I'm looking for my "wedding lip"


----------



## mel33t (Jun 14, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you! I did some more research and think Mehr or Brave might also be close. Going to try out some rosy lipsticks on tuesday. I'm looking for my "wedding lip"


  Good luck!! Brave is amazing, Syrup is great too buy I believe that's a Lustre.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 14, 2015)

Any of you ladies here has seen either San Andreaas or Jurrasic World?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm a Gemini too! Mine was the 2nd! ompom:


  :nanas:    :nanas:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here has seen either San Andreaas or Jurrasic World?


    No but I'd love to see both---especially San Andreas!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  That struck me so funny!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes!!! I surprised hubs once with a party _for two_....tons of candles and tiny white lights all over the patio & yard---very extravagant for two---dined alfresco and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   danced ---just the two of us[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] and stayed outside until 3AM.  He said it was is best BD ever.  Low key for him is a party of two---not 50 -100 of our closest friends &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   relatives.  His day, his way![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha:


 ️ this!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here has seen either San Andreaas or Jurrasic World?


  Saw JW  last night C with my youngest son!  We're big fans if the JurassicPark movies and we loved it!  Worth seeing just for  Chris Pratt️


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 14, 2015)

I really want to see Jurassic World! I might buy tickets for me and the husband tonight.

  Ladies who are familiar with Studio Fix powder - what shade do you think I would use if I use N18 in Pro Longwear?  N18 is the best foundation match I've found as NC20 is darker than my neck by a bit and NC15 can sometimes make me look ghostly.  Maybe N3 or N4?

  Ever since a dermatologist confirming I have rosacea and giving me a cleanser for it, my face has gone from being the driest thing in the universe to turning into an oil slick in 2-3 hours.  I have so many heavy oils and lotions that I'm at a loss about what to use now.  Anyone have experience with the MAC skincare and know of a moisturizer for oily/combo skin?


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi [@]Anaphora[/@]  you and your husband will enjoy Jurassic World!   Sorry I can't help you with skincare.  I haven't tried and of MACs.


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone!  Missed you all!  How is everyone?  Any plans for the summer?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> ️ this!!!!






Ahoy WD---I hope all is well!!  So good to see you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone! Missed you all! How is everyone? Any plans for the summer?


 Missed you much!!!!!!  Our lives for the next 4 months are being dictated by couple's showers, bridal showers and baby showers---none of which are in either of our home 
  states.  I've become more familiar with gift registries lately than I thought I'd ever be!  It's all good, but we're delaying vacation plans to travel to all of theses events.  It's all 
  good!  I'm hoping just to get in some nice weather and quality time in my hammock.

   What about you???


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Missed you much!!!!!!  Our lives for the next 4 months are being dictated by couple's showers, bridal showers and baby showers---none of which are in either of our home[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  states.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I've become more familiar with gift registries lately than I thought I'd ever be!  It's all good, but we're delaying vacation plans to travel to all of theses events.  It's all[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  good!  I'm hoping just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]to get in some nice weather and quality time in my hammock.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   What about you???[/COLOR]


  Wow Meddy!  Sounds like you're going to have a busy summer!  I hope you do get some lazy days on the hammock!   We're taking an early vacation at the end of June -  every year we rent a house down the Jersey Shore.  I really can't wait to get away from the office for 8 days.  Having some emotional issues at work.  I've been busy getting in shape and dropped a total of 25lbs.  I've been running a lot and reached my goal of running up to 5k everyday.  I looking for a 5k race to run before going on vacation!  Haven't been shopping much but I've been buying a lot of new clothes and shoes!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> We're taking an early vacation at the end of June - every year we rent a house down the Jersey Shore. I really can't wait to get away from the office for 8 days. Having some emotional issues at work. I've been busy getting in shape and dropped a total of 25lbs. I've been running a lot and reached my goal of running up to 5k everyday. I looking for a 5k race to run before going on vacation! Haven't been shopping much but I've been buying a lot of new clothes and shoes!!!!!






You are AMAZING!!!!!  What a great job on your weight loss efforts!!! I hope you'r e having fun buying a new wardrobe.  You'll have a blast at the shore, for sure!  
     I'm sorry you're having issues at work and hope that some time away will give you renewed perspective, strength & ability to deal with it---whatever that might be.

​     I hope you have an amazing vacation!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :clap: [COLOR=0000FF]You are AMAZING!!!!!  What a great job on your weight loss efforts!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you'r e having fun buying a new wardrobe.  You'll have a blast at the shore, for sure!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I'm sorry you're having issues [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]work and hope that some time away will give you renewed perspective, strength & ability to deal with it---whatever that might be.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​     I hope you have an amazing vacation!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you soo much Meddy!  I am having sooo much fun shopping for a new wardrobe!  This week I have to wear dresses everyday.  None of my pants fit me anymore.  Had to buy new ones and I had to get them tailored.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 14, 2015)

Did any of you ladies miss out on VGR2 lipstick or want a backup? I was accidentally sent two and I know I'll never use them both. I'd be happy to send mine out to someone who could use it! :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No but I'd love to see both---especially San Andreas!!!![/COLOR]





walkingdead said:


> Saw JW  last night C with my youngest son!  We're big fans if the JurassicPark movies and we loved it!  Worth seeing just for  Chris Pratt️


 We enjoyed JW! Btw, Chris Pratt is a hottie! WD congrats on running 5k. I wished I could run regularly. My inguinal hernia just bothers me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone!  Missed you all!  How is everyone?  Any plans for the summer?


  :hello2: @Walkingdead. Glad to see you back in the threads.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Wow Meddy!  Sounds like you're going to have a busy summer!  I hope you do get some lazy days on the hammock!   We're taking an early vacation at the end of June -  every year we rent a house down the Jersey Shore.  I really can't wait to get away from the office for 8 days.  Having some emotional issues at work.  I've been busy getting in shape and dropped a total of 25lbs.  I've been running a lot and reached my goal of running up to 5k everyday.  I looking for a 5k race to run before going on vacation!  Haven't been shopping much but I've been buying a lot of new clothes and shoes!!!!!


 That's amazing! Great job, WD! ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :hello2: @Walkingdead. Glad to see you back in the threads.


  Hi Vandeksmp!  How are you?  Glad to be back!  Any new products you've been loving so far?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you soo much Meddy! I am having sooo much fun shopping for a new wardrobe! This week I have to wear dresses everyday. *None of my pants fit me anymore. Had to buy new ones and I had to get them tailored.*


    That has to be the best feeling  _EVER_!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here has seen either San Andreaas or Jurrasic World?


Not sure if I'm going to see San Andreas or not, but I hope to go see Jurassic World next week. Saw Mad Max again today though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Everyone!  Missed you all!  How is everyone?  Any plans for the summer?


Hi WD!  Hope you're well :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome job on the weight loss, [@]walkingdead[/@]! ompom: I hope you have a lovely time on your vacation!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Vandeksmp!  How are you?  Glad to be back!  Any new products you've been loving so far?


  I have not been in Seohora in three to four months. I diid buy Men Love Mystery, Whirl, Persistence and D for Danger from the matte collection.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi all I'm so behind in this thread   Can anyone tell me how much in dollars with tax or no tax as it rates from diff doesn't it  How much the Disney vans are in infant sizes  Well toddler size 10 please   Does anyone know   I cannot find them online in dollars   Not important but thought I ask you lovely bunch x


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 15, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not sure if I'm going to see San Andreas or not, but I hope to go see Jurassic World next week. Saw Mad Max again today though.


  N~  I want to see Mad Max!  I heard it was sooo good!  Maybe this weekend.  Chris Pratt has taken Tom Hiddleton's place.  Dolly can have Tom all to herself LOL hi  [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not been in Seohora in three to four months. I diid buy Men Love Mystery, Whirl, Persistence and D for Danger from the matte collection.


  Great pics  ... I got whirl and persistence --  I'm debating on MLM and DforD.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm going to phone the states florida mall in minute love it when I phone USA up lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> N~  I want to see Mad Max!  I heard it was sooo good!  Maybe this weekend.  Chris Pratt has taken Tom Hiddleton's place.  Dolly can have Tom all to herself LOL hi  [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


  Hiiii WD!!!! So good to see you back!!! We are going Tomm for Jurassic world!! My daughter is very excited lol & Chris Pratt Omg :eyelove:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 15, 2015)

My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that. 

  My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.

  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.   My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


 Oh no !!! soooo sorry Crimson!!! Hang in there!!! :hug:


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you! I did some more research and think Mehr or Brave might also be close. Going to try out some rosy lipsticks on tuesday. I'm looking for my "wedding lip"
> I was thinking it looked more like Mehr as well. Are you getting married re looking for your "wedding lip" or you just like that look?
> 
> 
> ...


  How awesome WD!!! Hopefully with getting more in shape, you'll have more energy to deal with all the other issues at work! I hope they aren't too stressful though and you can still focus. But yay, to a new wardrobe. Clothes shopping is so much fun especially since it's like a reward.


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.
> 
> My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.
> 
> And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


  Oh no!! So sorry to hear that you've been having such bad news. Sending up prayers for your family!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.   My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


My dear CQ, I am so sorry! My prayers & thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was thinking it looked more like Mehr as well. Are you getting married re looking for your "wedding lip" or you just like that look?
> 
> Thanks Vandy!!


  I'm getting married on the 1st of August! 
  I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense. 


@CrimsonQuill157 So sorry for you loss!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm getting married on the 1st of August!
> I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.
> 
> 
> @CrimsonQuill157 So sorry for you loss!


  Awww congratulations!! Good look on your lippie hunt. I'm sure you'll be stunning whichever one you choose in the end! Mehr and the others are good options. I think the NARS Audacious line has a whole set of similar shades if you have access to try them!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm getting married on the 1st of August!
> I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.
> 
> 
> @CrimsonQuill157 So sorry for you loss!


  Congratulations VL


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no !!! soooo sorry Crimson!!! Hang in there!!! :hug:





Shars said:


> Oh no!! So sorry to hear that you've been having such bad news. Sending up prayers for your family! :support:





Dolly Snow said:


> My dear CQ, I am so sorry! My prayers & thoughts are with you and your family!





VelvetLips said:


> I'm getting married on the 1st of August!  I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.    @CrimsonQuill157  So sorry for you loss!


  Thank you ladies so much. It's been rough. But things can only get better.   @VelvetLips: Twig would be a good choice.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Great pics  ... I got whirl and persistence --  I'm debating on MLM and DforD.


  You got to get them. Those colors are beautiful.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm getting married on the 1st of August!  I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.    @CrimsonQuill157  So sorry for you loss!


 Congratulations on your wedding!!! I think mehr would be lovely  not too dark not too light!! It's a beautiful rosy lipstick!!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.
> 
> My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.
> 
> And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


  Thinking of you Crimson <3


----------



## mel33t (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Monday. 
  Mine was busy but I finished Orange is the New Black and it's by far the BEST! season. I cried at the end, but it was a happy cry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No spoilers! But you guys should watch). 

  I feel like I'm so lost in the makeup world right now... I'm in a makeup funk lol


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.   My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


  Crimson so sorry to hear about all this.  Praying for your cousin.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> N~  I want to see Mad Max!  I heard it was sooo good!  Maybe this weekend.  Chris Pratt has taken Tom Hiddleton's place.  Dolly can have Tom all to herself LOL hi  [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


It's really good! If you have an Imax theatre with 3d near you, I'd highly suggest seeing it that way. Dolly is going to have to fight me for Tom. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.   My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear all this, CQ. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> I'm getting married on the 1st of August!  I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.    @CrimsonQuill157  So sorry for you loss!


Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> :bouquet:  Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Monday.  Mine was busy but I finished Orange is the New Black and it's by far the BEST! season. I cried at the end, but it was a happy cry  :sigh:  (No spoilers! But you guys should watch).   I feel like I'm so lost in the makeup world right now... I'm in a makeup funk lol


Howdy Mel!  I haven't gotten around to watching OITNB yet, but I'm looking forward to a mega binge on Wednesday.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Monday.
> Mine was busy but I finished Orange is the New Black and it's by far the BEST! season. I cried at the end, but it was a happy cry
> 
> 
> ...


  I saw OITNB the day it was released, I loved it. 
  Probably my fave season too, the ending got to me.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not been in Seohora in three to four months. I diid buy Men Love Mystery, Whirl, Persistence and D for Danger from the matte collection.


  Great choices!   





Vineetha said:


> Hiiii WD!!!! So good to see you back!!! We are going Tomm for Jurassic world!! My daughter is very excited lol & Chris Pratt Omg :eyelove:


  I love Jurassic world. I feel like I'm that 90s kid who first saw the movie on screen and got inspired to pursue a career as a scientist. We are doing molecular biology in our lab, just research on cure for diabetes and some coagulation studies. We haven't gone far into maKing clones yet. Lol.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.   My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.  And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


 I'm doo sorry this happened to you Crimson. We will include your aunt in our prayers.  





mel33t said:


> :bouquet:  Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Monday.  Mine was busy but I finished Orange is the New Black and it's by far the BEST! season. I cried at the end, but it was a happy cry  :sigh:  (No spoilers! But you guys should watch).   I feel like I'm so lost in the makeup world right now... I'm in a makeup funk lol


 I'm on episode 6 as of last night Mel. I liked that they are having back stories on other characters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.
> 
> My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.
> 
> And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


    OMG Crimson---I am so, so sorry about this really difficult time you and your family are having!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> *I'm getting married on the 1st of August! *
> I'm looking for a subtle rosy lipstick that works for my fair skin and isn't too intense.
> 
> 
> @CrimsonQuill157 So sorry for you loss!


  Congrats on your impending nuptials!!!!!   Are you just considering MAC lipsticks???


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 15, 2015)

@CrimsonQuill157 Sorry you've had a horribly bad week. I hope things start looking up for you soon.  @VelvetLips I agree Twig or Mehr would be good to look at. Also if you're open to drugstore options, Maybelline Warm Me Up is nice and affordable.  I went to play in the MAC store today and left with a nice little haul! Edge to Edge lip pencil Snob lipstick Nymphette lipglass Studio Fix Powder in NC20  I was shocked to find that the Studio Fix runs light enough that NC20 actually matches my neck! Also Snob is totally going to be my new HG everyday lip color. I can't believe I never tried it on before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I was shocked to find that the Studio Fix runs light enough that NC20 actually matches my neck! Also Snob is totally going to be my new HG everyday lip color. I can't believe I never tried it on before.


 * Nice* MAC haul.  I LOVE Snob---it's my favorite lippie to wear with a traditional smokey eye!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Crimson---I am so, so sorry about this really difficult time you and your family are having!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anaphora*
> ...


 
  Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Crimson ~ so sorry for your loss.  That's terrible.  Who would do such a thing? Prayers and thoughts are with you.            Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Howdy Mel!  I haven't gotten around to watching OITNB yet, but I'm looking forward to a mega binge on Wednesday.


  You're gonna love it, they really go into all the characters.   





Dolly Snow said:


> :haha:   Lmao thank you  It is good to see you back on the forum, missed you.   I saw OITNB the day it was released, I loved it.  Probably my fave season too, the ending got to me.


  Me too, it was a good one 


charismafulltv said:


> Great choices!  I love Jurassic world. I feel like I'm that 90s kid who first saw the movie on screen and got inspired to pursue a career as a scientist. We are doing molecular biology in our lab, just research on cure for diabetes and some coagulation studies. We haven't gone far into maKing clones yet. Lol.  I'm doo sorry this happened to you Crimson. We will include your aunt in our prayers. I'm on episode 6 as of last night Mel. I liked that they are having back stories on other characters.


  Me too! I'm glad to hear you enjoyed Jurassic World, I want to see it.    





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


  I'm so sorry Crimson.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Great choices!  I love Jurassic world. I feel like I'm that 90s kid who first saw the movie on screen and got inspired to pursue a career as a scientist. We are doing molecular biology in our lab, just research on cure for diabetes and some coagulation studies. We haven't gone far into maKing clones yet. Lol.  I'm doo sorry this happened to you Crimson. We will include your aunt in our prayers. I'm on episode 6 as of last night Mel. I liked that they are having back stories on other characters.


  Thank you. I am pleased with my new Mac matte lipsticks.   Do you like MLM?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you. I am pleased with my new Mac matte lipsticks.   Do you like MLM?


 Love the shade Vande!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


   I'm really sorry CQ!   There's a place in hell for that perp!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love the shade Vande!


  I am wearing it today.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


  What on earth? They are some sick people out there. Hopefully she didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning. Mom went to Florida to see her, and she saw her just in time. I was so glad she got that.
> 
> My cousin was in a terrible car accident and is not doing well. He is paralyzed and he's on a breathing tube and they aren't sure he will make it.
> 
> And finally, my precious cat Binx was attacked by what we think was a coyote. Just been a mess.


  I am so sorry for the loss of your aunt and cat @CrimsonQuill157. I hope your cousin makes a full recovery. When is rains it pours sometimes.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


  I'm so sorry, Crimson. That's absolutely horrible.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. Binxy died earlier, and to add insult to injury, after closer inspection of her wounds, she was not attacked - she was shot.


  My goodness that is just awful, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 16, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Did any of you ladies miss out on VGR2 lipstick or want a backup? I was accidentally sent two and I know I'll never use them both. I'd be happy to send mine out to someone who could use it! :hug:


 Bump! I really want to give this to someone since it will literally just sit and go bad here. It's too unique of color to use two tubes of. No takers?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 16, 2015)

Question for everyone who shops at Nordie's and gets rewards points...did you get a $20 note with a reminder about the sale? I swear I have not quite earned enough points yet for another note....and I swear I just got one a few months ago....LOL. Not that I am complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  EDIT: Well I did check my account and all of a sudden I only have 430 points...so somehow I must have hit 2000....love those triple points days. hehe


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 17, 2015)

Did you guys see this [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jun 17, 2015)

Aww so cute! 





walkingdead said:


> Did you guys see this [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone take advantage of The Balms 50% off sale? I picked up Frat Boy blush. Couldn't resist a good deal!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Did you guys see this [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


 :shock: :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Just saw Jurassic World and it was awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Did you guys see this [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


Yes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Did you guys see this [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Vineetha[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]


what!?!? :wtf2:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Question for everyone who shops at Nordie's and gets rewards points...did you get a $20 note with a reminder about the sale? I swear I have not quite earned enough points yet for another note....and I swear I just got one a few months ago....LOL. Not that I am complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






YES!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw Jurassic World and it was awesome!


 I went yesterday!! It was fun!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw Jurassic World and it was awesome!


   I want to see it badly!!!!  I've heard nothing but good things!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I went yesterday!! It was fun!!!


I'm totally going again probably next week to catch it at the Imax. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I want to see it badly!!!!  I've heard nothing but good things!!![/COLOR]


It was so action packed and fun, Meddy! They really did the franchise justice.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm totally going again probably next week to catch it at the Imax. Lol


 :lol: :bigthumb:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I want to see it badly!!!!  I've heard nothing but good things!!![/COLOR]


 You doooooo!!! It's fun!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: :bigthumb:


Chris Pratt in Imax 3D :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It was so action packed and fun, Meddy! They really did the franchise justice.


 






Meddy likes action packed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You doooooo!!! It's fun!!


 Will I need to duck & cover?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Then it must really be good!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: Meddy likes action packed!!![/COLOR]


If you loved the original, then you'll love JW. It was very much in the same vein of awesome that the first film was.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Chris Pratt in Imax 3D :eyelove:


 Yup !! :eyelove:  ....errrr ....ummmm buddy, you should probably stick with Daryl you know!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Will I need to duck & cover?[/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup !! :eyelove:  ....errrr ....ummmm buddy, you should probably stick with Daryl you know!!


Daryl is dead to me now with his cheating ass! ooh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Daryl is dead to me now with his cheating ass! ooh:


 :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh....maybe he can come back if TMZ is correct.  :lol: http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/walking-dead-norman-reedus-emily-kinney-not-dating


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh....maybe he can come back if TMZ is correct.  :lol: http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/walking-dead-norman-reedus-emily-kinney-not-dating


 I think you should probably concentrate on the Daryl  relationship seeing it is at this delicate phase and not crush about Chris Pratt now!! I can help You with that and take the load off you know !! :lmao:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup !! :eyelove:  ....errrr ....ummmm buddy, you should probably stick with Daryl you know!!


 I'm good, I think I can juggle them both. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm good, I think I can juggle them both.


   You go momma!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm good, I think I can juggle them both. :haha:


 Yeah the thing is I don't want you to!! Don't stress take it easy!! :lol: I can handle it


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You go momma!!!!!![/COLOR]


 :nope: meddy  don't encourage her!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You go momma!!!!!![/COLOR]


Teehee! :wink:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah the thing is I don't want you to!! Don't stress take it easy!! :lol: I can handle it


Okay fine, you can have him on Mondays. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :nope: meddy  don't encourage her!!


 :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 17, 2015)

Couldn't remember who id said it to but wanted to say thank you for all of the condolences. Today has been better.   Rob and I are almost caught up on TWD. I get the hype now, so good...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Okay fine, you can have him on Mondays.


  Yeah---you'll need a bit of a rest!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I are almost caught up on TWD. I get the hype now, so good...


 That's so good to hear CQ.  Hang in there!


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 18, 2015)

The most awful thing happened to me today. I dropped my Hourglass palette in infinity, and it completely crumbled. It's ruined.

  That was my favorite palette, too. I'm going to replace it, but still. What a bummer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The most awful thing happened to me today. I dropped my Hourglass palette in infinity, and it completely crumbled. It's ruined.
> 
> That was my favorite palette, too. I'm going to replace it, but still. What a bummer!


 Total bummer----at least it wasn't LE------that would be a double disaster.  Glad you're able to replace it!!!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The most awful thing happened to me today. I dropped my Hourglass palette in infinity, and it completely crumbled. It's ruined.
> 
> That was my favorite palette, too. I'm going to replace it, but still. What a bummer!


  Agh, you just reminded me that I believe I lost my Hourglass blush palette.. Smh, I had just tried it that day and was liking it. 
  I lowkey tore up my room for it. Maybe when I look again it will be just sitting there waiting for me.. Lol. 

  It hurts when things drop & crumble.. I understand!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh....maybe he can come back if TMZ is correct.  :lol: http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/walking-dead-norman-reedus-emily-kinney-not-dating


:lol:


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> what!?!? :wtf2:


  LOL!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Daryl is dead to me now with his cheating ass! ooh:


  LMAO!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Couldn't remember who id said it to but wanted to say thank you for all of the condolences. Today has been better.   Rob and I are almost caught up on TWD. I get the hype now, so good...


:hug: I'm glad you're enjoying the show, CQ.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yeah---you'll need a bit of a rest!!!![/COLOR]


Tis true! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> The most awful thing happened to me today. I dropped my Hourglass palette in infinity, and it completely crumbled. It's ruined.  That was my favorite palette, too. I'm going to replace it, but still. What a bummer!


Oh no! That's always the worst feeling. :hug:


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 18, 2015)

I keep having Tommy Flanagan dreams. I need to finally finish SOA like yesterday.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I keep having Tommy Flanagan dreams. I need to finally finish SOA like yesterday.


I need to catch up on that show as well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw Jurassic World and it was awesome!


 It's awesome !!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 18, 2015)

It's already the 19th here, so Happy Birthday, @Naomi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Found an appropriate Daryl gif too, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's already the 19th here, so Happy Birthday, @Naomi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome!!!   And very Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well let's get this party started early---state-side!!!




Naomi!!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, Naomi! ompom: :hug:


----------



## jenise (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Naomi!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAOMI!!!!  :yahoo: ompom: :dancin: :dancin:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Buddy!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday Naomi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  It's (almost) 12 here now too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's already the 19th here, so Happy Birthday, @Naomi  ! :stars:   Found an appropriate Daryl gif too, lol.


:eyelove: Thanks Nadine! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well let's get this party started early---state-side!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Naomi!!!!!![/COLOR]  :hello2: :stars:   :hello2: :stars:


Thank you Meddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Happy birthday, Naomi! ompom: :hug:


Thank you Anaphora! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome!!!   And very Naomi!!![/COLOR]


:haha: it fits me perfectly! :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAOMI!!!!  :yahoo: ompom: :dancin: :dancin:


Thank ya Dollykins!  :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Happy birthday Buddy!!


Thank you,Buddy! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Happy Birthday Naomi!!!    It's (almost) 12 here now too! :haha:


Thank you, Shars! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

We got the party started early and went out tonight as a pre-birthday party and I'm so gonna hate myself in the morning.  :lol:


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We got the party started early and went out tonight as a pre-birthday party and I'm so gonna hate myself in the morning.


  Yay! Glad you had a good time. At least tomorrow is Friday. You can sleep in Saturday if you don't have work.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! Glad you had a good time. At least tomorrow is Friday. You can sleep in Saturday if you don't have work. :shades:


I can! I asked for Saturday off like a month ago because I knew I'd be totally useless that day. :haha:


----------



## Tahlia (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy birthday Naomi


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 19, 2015)

So I thought I'd just leave this here...


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 19, 2015)

[@]NaomiH[/@]


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :eyelove: Thanks Nadine! :hug:


 Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Happy birthday Naomi


Thank you Tahlia! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> So I thought I'd just leave this here...


Nice haul girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> [@]NaomiH[/@]


Thank you! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks C! :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> it fits me perfectly!


  It so does!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


>






A4M----now that's just mean---yet SO pretty!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Naomi!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies!   Happy birthday Naomi!! :cheer:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:     [COLOR=0000FF] It so does!!!!!![/COLOR]


You know what else fits me? Wearing a purple tiara all day at work. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Happy Birthday, Naomi!


Thank you Shontay! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies!   Happy birthday Naomi!! :cheer:


Thank you Sassy! :hug:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 19, 2015)

:hello2:  Nay!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :hello2:  Nay!!!!


Thank you Vande! :hug:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 19, 2015)

What you ladies getting from the ColourPop liquid lipstick collection? I'm getting 8!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What you ladies getting from the ColourPop liquid lipstick collection? I'm getting 8!


  I am getting about 12 so far...maybe 14 or 16 lol


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What you ladies getting from the ColourPop liquid lipstick collection? I'm getting 8!





Dolly Snow said:


> I am getting about 12 so far...maybe 14 or 16 lol


   Just 5. and i need to get 3 more regular lippies and Lipliners.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What you ladies getting from the ColourPop liquid lipstick collection? I'm getting 8!


  I'm only getting 3 to start. I swore off that brand recently after not being satisfied with anything I've bought, but I can't turn down a liquid lipstick. Especially at that price. I'm thinking Zipper, Tulle and either Limbo or Lax.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm only going for 2-3. Trying to fake it easy on the bank account.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What you ladies getting from the ColourPop liquid lipstick collection? I'm getting 8!


  I have my eyes set on five of them.


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday [@]NaomiH[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm only getting 3 to start. I swore off that brand recently after not being satisfied with anything I've bought, but I can't turn down a liquid lipstick. Especially at that price. I'm thinking Zipper, Tulle and either Limbo or Lax.


    Might one of those be in the orange family??


----------



## mel33t (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday @NaomiH


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy birthday Naomi xxx have brill day xxx


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, my first week of beauty school (Esthetics program) is over. Since I'm restarting the program it's super easy. All review. I'm taking a break from studying.

  Thanks for your condolences about my crumbled Hourglass palette. That was a sad, sad thing. Oh well. At least it wasn't one of my Kat Von D palettes.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope the other indie brands that offers liquid lipsticks will lower down their price because the $6 price from ColourPop is going to draw a lot of sales


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Might one of those be in the orange family??[/COLOR]


  None of those are but I've added one now, Pacific. You know me. I needed to see it in a video to be convinced it's not one of those crazy oranges. It'll be mine.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy belated birthday @NaomiH!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> None of those are but I've added one now, Pacific. You know me. I needed to see it in a video to be convinced it's not one of those crazy oranges. It'll be mine.






Looking forward to a pic of that one!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Happy Belated Birthday [@]NaomiH[/@]


Thank you WD! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Happy Birthday @NaomiH :nanas:





beautycool said:


> Happy birthday Naomi xxx have brill day xxx





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy belated birthday @NaomiH !  ompom:


 Thank you lovely ladies! :hug:


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Naiomi!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Happy Birthday Naiomi!


Thank you! :hug:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2015)

Totally in love with Nars' Velvet Matte pencil in Cruella


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Totally in love with Nars' Velvet Matte pencil in Cruella


   I love the name!!!!!  So did you dance the night away for your BD?  Have you recovered????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Totally in love with Nars' Velvet Matte pencil in Cruella


  It is a beautiful color.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love the name!!!!!  So did you dance the night away for your BD?  Have you recovered????[/COLOR]


I sure did and I am still a bit tired from it all. I went out every night last week except last Monday and think I may of overdone it a bit. :haha: Friday was awesome though, we danced, laughed and drank until well after 2am and then I got to break into a port-o-potty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a beautiful color.


It really is and so comfy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I sure did and I am still a bit tired from it all. I went out every night last week except last Monday and think I may of overdone it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you had a blast-------and a funny story to tell about a port-o-potty!!!!



I'm glad you had fun!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm trying to buy some Fluidlines before the coupon expires and the MAC site is being horrible. It will not let me checkout. Ugh.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm trying to buy some Fluidlines before the coupon expires and the MAC site is being horrible. It will not let me checkout. Ugh.


  Yeah the site is being exceptionally slow and messed up today, probably an overflow of people trying to use the codes because it expires today I think and the new site layout issues. I wasn't having issues with the site until today though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah the site is being exceptionally slow and messed up today, probably an overflow of people trying to use the codes because it expires today I think and the new site layout issues. I wasn't having issues with the site until today though.


 Maybe the site is swamped w/people trying to make purchases before the promotion ends.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 22, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Totally in love with Nars' Velvet Matte pencil in Cruella


  It is one of my favorite reds.   





Anaphora said:


> I'm trying to buy some Fluidlines before the coupon expires and the MAC site is being horrible. It will not let me checkout. Ugh.


  Crap. I forgot. I'd intended to get the MIB beauty powders


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It is one of my favorite reds.  Crap. I forgot. I'd intended to get the MIB beauty powders


 I put my order in after midnight EST, so maybe it's still working?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Totally in love with Nars' Velvet Matte pencil in Cruella


  Cruella is amazing. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It really is and so comfy.


  All of the Nars lipsticks are comfortable to wear especially their matte lipsticks. They are awesome.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sounds like you had a blast-------and a funny story to tell about a port-o-potty!!!![/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad you had fun!!![/COLOR]


Thanks Meddy! It was quite the spectacle. :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> All of the Nars lipsticks are comfortable to wear especially their matte lipsticks. They are awesome.


I agree, I love the Audacious lippies and am now a fan of the Velvet Matte pencils.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Meddy! It was quite the spectacle.


   Wish I could have been a fly on the wall!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 23, 2015)

Totally random, but I just bought the A Novel Romance quad from Dillards (and paid their stupid $8.50 shipping). It was the only one in stock and I kind of still missed not getting it last year. I absolutely loved that collection!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Totally random, but I just bought the A Novel Romance quad from Dillards (and paid their stupid $8.50 shipping). It was the only one in stock and I kind of still missed not getting it last year. I absolutely loved that collection!


 Ohhhh! Good find! That collection was one of my favs.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Totally random, but I just bought the A Novel Romance quad from Dillards (and paid their stupid $8.50 shipping). It was the only one in stock and I kind of still missed not getting it last year. I absolutely loved that collection!


 
  my CCO got all the palettes i think.

  and they have RHPS, Maleficente quads  too.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 24, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> my CCO got all the palettes i think.  and they have RHPS, Maleficente quads  too.


 My nearest CCO is over an hour away. I never make it there. I wish I had a close one!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Totally random, but I just bought the A Novel Romance quad from Dillards (and paid their stupid $8.50 shipping). It was the only one in stock and I kind of still missed not getting it last year. I absolutely loved that collection!


  You made me look up this quad and now I want An Amorous Adventure. It's on ebay for a good price. I wanted it when it first released but couldn't afford it along with the lipsticks I wanted.   Never tried MAC shadows either. How are they?


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You made me look up this quad and now I want An Amorous Adventure. It's on ebay for a good price. I wanted it when it first released but couldn't afford it along with the lipsticks I wanted.   Never tried MAC shadows either. How are they?


 I really like them! I know some people prefer the MUFE shadows, but I really love MAC. I haven't had one that performs badly yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Totally random, but I just bought the A Novel Romance quad from Dillards (and paid their stupid $8.50 shipping). It was the only one in stock and I kind of still missed not getting it last year. I absolutely loved that collection!


Nice!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> You made me look up this quad and now I want An Amorous Adventure. It's on ebay for a good price. I wanted it when it first released but couldn't afford it along with the lipsticks I wanted.   Never tried MAC shadows either. How are they?


I like them!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I like them!


  I find I reach for my MAC e/s far more than the ones I have from UD.  I think MAC makes more versatile shades and not everyything is packed with glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Never tried MAC shadows either. How are they?


    I have tons CQ---lots of the old cult classics are very good.  When I hear complaints it's usually one shadow in a quad.  I haven't purchased much of MAC anything in the 
   past year or so, so I can't speak to recent E/Ss.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 26, 2015)

Got my palette and I love it! Today's makeup is all courtesy of the ANR collection. A Novel Romance Quad Yield To Love lipstick Fun Ending blush


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Fun Ending blush






 AWESOME!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





along with my early (7/7) BD gift from hubs-----an iWatch.  Going to paint my nails w/Fraîcheur right now!!  I also picked up another Rouge Double Intensité  Lip Color in *Coral Crush* 39.  

HAPPY FRIDAY everyone!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I really like them! I know some people prefer the MUFE shadows, but I really love MAC. I haven't had one that performs badly yet.





NaomiH said:


> I like them!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have tons CQ---lots of the old cult classics are very good.  When I hear complaints it's usually one shadow in a quad.  I haven't purchased much of MAC anything in the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   past year or so, so I can't [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]speak to recent E/Ss.[/COLOR]


  Thanks for the input ladies I think I'm gonna pick it up 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived :yahoo: along with my early (7/7) BD gift from hubs-----an iWatch.  Going to paint my nails w/Fraîcheur right now!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I also picked up another Rouge Double Intensité  Lip Color in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Coral Crush*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] 39.  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]HAPPY FRIDAY everyone!!!![/COLOR][/COLOR]


  Happy Friday Meddy! Great haul.     I wore Steam Heat today and I have got 3 compliments in the two hours I've been here. I think I need a back up...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm so out of the loop at Mac that I had no idea Stone lip liner was available online until I decided to browse the other day. I love the lipstick so much so I got the liner and I threw in Swiss Chocolate Blush, which is also new to me. I should have them Monday. I was interested in Sketch and Film Noir blush, but I want to see them in person to be sure.   Also, I'm kinda excited about the Coloured Raine restock. I haven't heard too much about them, but I'm curious so I think I'll try a couple.


----------



## Shars (Jun 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Fun Ending blush


  Yield to Love... one of the ones that got away!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived :yahoo: along with my early (7/7) BD gift from hubs-----an iWatch.  Going to paint my nails w/Fraîcheur right now!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I also picked up another Rouge Double Intensité  Lip Color in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Coral Crush*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] 39.  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]HAPPY FRIDAY everyone!!!![/COLOR][/COLOR]


Happy Friday Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Also, I'm kinda excited about the Coloured Raine restock. I haven't heard too much about them, but I'm curious so I think I'll try a couple.


 Oh I'm so right there with you Shontay.  Were it not for the Emails from MAC because I just haven't bothered with the collections/threads, I wouldn't know a thing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Happy Friday Meddy!


   Thanks  Naomi-----any dancing planned for the weekend



​We're supposed to have a rainy Saturday so I think I'll snuggle w/Abby & a good book.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks CQ---I hope you're having an amazing day too!!!  I imagine Steam Heat looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> Oh I'm so right there with you Shontay.  Were it not for the Emails from MAC because I just haven't bothered with the collections/threads, I wouldn't know a thing!!!


  Thanks  I am, I got off work three hours early!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yield to Love... one of the ones that got away!! :weep:


  I really wish I bought two of them. I wear it all the time and it's getting closer and closer to the end. I wish I could find a dupe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived :yahoo: along with my early (7/7) BD gift from hubs-----an iWatch.  Going to paint my nails w/Fraîcheur right now!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I also picked up another Rouge Double Intensité  Lip Color in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Coral Crush*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] 39.  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]HAPPY FRIDAY everyone!!!![/COLOR][/COLOR]


Enjoy meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy meddy


   Thanks Dolly.  I hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived :yahoo: along with my early (7/7) BD gift from hubs-----an iWatch.  Going to paint my nails w/Fraîcheur right now!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I also picked up another Rouge Double Intensité  Lip Color in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Coral Crush*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] 39.  [/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]HAPPY FRIDAY everyone!!!![/COLOR][/COLOR]


 Post pics wearing Fraichure Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Post pics wearing Fraichure Meddy!


    Ok!  Will do tomorrow.  It's been rainy and dreary all day today.  It's a happy green!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks  Naomi-----any dancing planned for the weekend[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]​We're supposed to have a rainy Saturday so I think I'll snuggle w/Abby & a good book.[/COLOR]


Oh heavens no! :haha: I've totally out done myself the last few weeks and need to take a few days to myself. We are going out dancing on Wednesday though!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Ok!  Will do tomorrow.  It's been rainy and dreary all day today.  It's a happy green!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


 Enjoy your iwatch Meddy! I love it! Keeps me moving throughout the day. Fraichure is on my cart, I need another polish for free shipping. Mediterranae perhaps?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Enjoy your iwatch Meddy! I love it! Keeps me moving throughout the day. Fraichure is on my cart, I need another polish for free shipping. *Mediterranae perhaps?*


   Thanks C!!! Which one do you have?  Yes, yes, yes---Méditerranée for sure!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> *Oh heavens no! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Why not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rock on!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dolly.  I hope all is well with you!!!


  I am well! One more week till the big OP and it has been hectic around here. We are hoping for the very best and a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope all is well with you Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am well! One more week till the big OP and it has been hectic around here. We are hoping for the very best and a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Prayers galore!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

This is for you C!!!  I love this polish.  I'm on day 3 and not a single chip, and only minimal  tip wear which I attribute to my activities. 



 I hate to take it off tomorrow but our theme for next week is purple!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 28, 2015)

This cool weather has me craving fall already! Pumpkins, chai, hot chocolate, sweaters, vampy lips, and dark nail polish! Bring it on!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is for you C!!!  I love this polish.  I'm on day 3 and not a single chip, and only minimal  tip wear which I attribute to my activities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> This cool weather has me craving fall already! Pumpkins, chai, hot chocolate, sweaters, vampy lips, and dark nail polish! Bring it on!


I wish it was cool here. :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you! We need them!
> 
> Beautiful
> Thanks Dolly!
> ...


   Cool, hot---I just want it to be dry!!!!



Enough with the rain already!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]   It seems like  just put my sweaters & Uggs away!!![/COLOR]:shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks Dolly![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Cool, hot---I just want it to be dry!!!![/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]Enough with the rain already!!!![/COLOR]


It's been raining here a lot lately too, so it's hot, muggy and wet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's been raining here a lot lately too, so it's hot, muggy and wet.


  It rained today, and it is super hot & muggy! So gross!!!!! The thunder & lightning was nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wish it would cool down here too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Chanel nail polish in Fraîcheur has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Meddy!  You will love the Apple Watch!  I've had mine for about a month and I keep finding new uses for it.  Is that the Milanese Loop?  If so my mother has that one and it is lovely.  I have the space black one but I may get a summer band.  Oh and the polish looks great.  I finally got my shipping notice and it will arrive Thursday.  I hate to wait so long but I will.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It rained today, and it is super hot & muggy! So gross!!!!! The thunder & lightning was nice though
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh I duck and cover when there's bad thunder & lightening.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It rained today, and it is super hot & muggy! So gross!!!!! The thunder & lightning was nice though :haha:  I wish it would cool down here too.


Summer


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's like walking around in soup!!!!!   We lost a 50 ft tree in Tuesday's storm[/COLOR].  :crybaby: [COLOR=0000FF]That cute guy right up there from our utility company did it....sniff, side eye, sniff[/COLOR]
> 
> :shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I duck and cover when there's bad thunder & lightening.[/COLOR]


Poor tree, but Yay for some eye candy. :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Meddy!  You will love the Apple Watch!  I've had mine for about a month and I keep finding new uses for it.  Is that the Milanese Loop?  If so my mother has that one and it is lovely.  I have the *space black one* but I may get a summer band.  Oh and the polish looks great.  I finally got my shipping notice and it will arrive Thursday.  I hate to wait so long but I will.


    Love it?  I'm obsessed with my iWatch ICL.  Yes,  It's the 42mm Milanese Loop.  I wear it when I'm on the treadmill 
   to check my target heart rate, I've talked to hubs through it and my neighbor now calls me Jane Bond.  I'm having 
   so much fun with it.  What are your favorite uses for it?  I knew I wanted the 42mm Milanese Loop watch and didn't
   really look at any of the others,  but your Space Black is awesome----so sleek.  Like right out of Star Trek!!!

   I wonder why your nail polish is taking so long???  Well Thursday is not far off.  I had mine in 2 days.  It felt like 
   Sephora flash shipping!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks C!!! Which one do you have?  Yes, yes, yes---Méditerranée for sure!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]This is for you C!!!  I love this polish.  I'm on day 3 and not a single chip, and only minimal  tip wear which I attribute to my activities.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] I hate to take it off tomorrow but our theme for next week is purple![/COLOR]


 I have the 42mm pink sport one. Because of the watch I don't have to keep looking at my phone. I can just glance at my wrist. Love how Fraichure looks! We got a very strict dress code in my new hospital. I can no longer wear funky lip colors at work. Boo! No gel fingernails allowed and we can only grow up to half a cm. We need to wear dark green scrubs or business casual at work. No more colorful printed scrubs for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Summer






I haven't even put my hammock out and it's almost July!!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 28, 2015)

Do most of you ladies have multiple foundation brushes? I'm thinkng about buying another Sephora #56 brush so I can shampoo mine more frequently and still have one to use.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Love it?  I'm obsessed with my iWatch ICL.  Yes,  It's the 42mm Milanese Loop.  I wear it when I'm on the treadmill
> to check my target heart rate, I've talked to hubs through it and my neighbor now calls me Jane Bond.  I'm having
> so much fun with it.  What are your favorite uses for it?  I knew I wanted the 42mm Milanese Loop watch and didn't
> really look at any of the others,  but your Space Black is awesome----so sleek.  Like right out of Star Trek!!!
> ...


Oh nothing spectacular yet.  I've been so busy with work, I haven't investigated all the features like I usually do with new tech.  Plus, I had to upgrade my phone at the same time.  I have to learn a lot.  I'm loving the convenience of Apple Pay. Phone has it too but it is new to me.  I like responding quickly on my watch if I get a call.  Although I prefer to talk on the phone.  I can tell a caller to wait while I get the phone.  I like texting on the watch.  I like the talk and then convert it to text feature.  A few times I had to sneak a quick text and no one noticed I was talking on the watch!  I did have gps set up on my phone and my watch started banging my wrist like crazy when I made several different moves than the directions called for. That freaked me out a bit but I can see it being useful in the future.  I think I will pick up more when I put more apps on it.  Right now I only have a few.  I don't even have all the ones from my old phone as I didn't transfer everything when I got my new phone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Do most of you ladies have multiple foundation brushes? I'm thinkng about buying another Sephora #56 brush so I can shampoo mine more frequently and still have one to use.


    I have multiple foundation brushes.   I use 15 brushes per full face makeup session, so I have enough for 4 sessions worth of clean brushes, but I wash brushes every
  3 days and never use a dirty brush on my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh nothing spectacular yet.  I've been so busy with work, I haven't investigated all the features like I usually do with new tech.  Plus, I had to upgrade my phone at the same time.  I have to learn a lot.  I'm loving the convenience of Apple Pay. Phone has it too but it is new to me.  I like responding quickly on my watch if I get a call.  Although I prefer to talk on the phone.  I can tell a caller to wait while I get the phone.  I like texting on the watch.  I like the talk and then convert it to text feature.  A few times I had to sneak a quick text and no one noticed I was talking on the watch!  I did have gps set up on my phone and my watch started banging my wrist like crazy when I made several different moves than the directions called for. That freaked me out a bit but I can see it being useful in the future.  I think I will pick up more when I put more apps on it.  Right now I only have a few.  I don't even have all the ones from my old phone as I didn't transfer everything when I got my new phone.






You need an assistant!!!  I love all of the above, and then some.  I like that you can select your apps in the iWatch App on your phone, download them an then 
    they're mirrored on your watch.  I'm learning new things everyday and reading the User's Guide a little at a time.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Do most of you ladies have multiple foundation brushes? I'm thinkng about buying another Sephora #56 brush so I can shampoo mine more frequently and still have one to use.


  I have multiple foundation brushes even though I've been using just a beauty blender lately. Still, it's necessary, in my opinion, to have at least two brushes.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 29, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and say "hey girl hey", miss you ladies :hug:   Been busy with some personal things and growth and changes and all of that fun stuff :sigh:   Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A4M----now that's just mean---yet SO pretty!!!








Hey Medgal07!  I'm just trying to keep up with you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You need an assistant!!!  I love all of the above, and then some.  I like that you can select your apps in the iWatch App on your phone, download them an then
> they're mirrored on your watch.  I'm learning new things everyday and reading the User's Guide a little at a time.


  I want an assistant haha.. 
  How are you @Medgal07 ?  I hope all is well with you! Miss talking to you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks Naomi!  I hope you enjoyed your birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi VK honey!!!!  



Miss you tons, and hope whatever's causing you anxiety is resolved soon!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 29, 2015)

I received Stone lip liner and Swiss Chocolate blush by Mac and they are to die for. So amazing. I jumped up and down when I swatched SC. I have to put it on to see, but I might love it more than my beloved Blunt. Thursday I need to go see the Film Noir and Sketch in person.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I received Stone lip liner and Swiss Chocolate blush by Mac and they are to die for. So amazing. I jumped up and down when I swatched SC. I have to put it on to see, but I might love it more than my beloved Blunt. Thursday I need to go see the Film Noir and Sketch in person.






Why did you have to post this------getting Meddy all curious now


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nono: [COLOR=0000FF]Why did you have to post this------getting Meddy all curious now[/COLOR]ooh:


  YOU MUST CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> YOU MUST CHECK IT OUT.






I promise you I was just looking when the damn things jumped into my shopping bag



I have yet to figure out how that happens!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Poor tree, but Yay for some eye candy.


   Yes!!!  We like eye candy!!!!!  He came over to me and said, "I'm sorry about your Maple tree".  I couldn't speak


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Thanks Naomi!  I hope you enjoyed your birthday.    Hey Medgal07!  I'm just trying to keep up with you! :haha:


Thanks girl! I sure did!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I received Stone lip liner and Swiss Chocolate blush by Mac and they are to die for. So amazing. I jumped up and down when I swatched SC. I have to put it on to see, but I might love it more than my beloved Blunt. Thursday I need to go see the Film Noir and Sketch in person.


I'm so interested in those new blushes and can't wait to check them out in person!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes!!!  We like eye candy!!!!!  He came over to me and said, "I'm sorry about your Maple tree".  I couldn't speak[/COLOR]:thud:


We have these twins brothers who come unto the store (one was on the Bachelor a few seasons back) and they are both so handsome that it's down right intimidating.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> We have these twins brothers who come unto the store (one was on the Bachelor a few seasons back) and they are both so handsome that it's down right intimidating.






I know remember the feeling


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I know remember the feeling[/COLOR]


They actually make me stutter! :haha: They're both really nice though and tip well which of course adds to their swoon worthiness. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They actually make me stutter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey everyone!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you all are doing well! 

  Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes?
  Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! :grouphug:  I hope you all are doing well!    Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes? Just curious p:   I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


 My faves are: Marc Jacobs Mod Noir Replica Beach Walk Escada Moon Sparkle Flowerbomb Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi VK honey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oooh.. I'm interested in these.. I need to go swatch them in store @[email protected]


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


  Ooooh, Sephora is coming out with a dry shampoo from Elizabeth James.. I smelled the white one (my old co workers got it in a special gratis really early) and it smells SO GOOD


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I totally believe in aromatherapy and nice fragrances and perfumes.  I use to collect every new fragrance around and then somehow drifted away from it.
   Lately however I've gotten back into it and I've dipped my big toe back in.  Way in.  I started again recently with the Chanel Chance line, first the newest one, 
   Eau Vive and then Eau Fraîche.  I'll be getting Eau Tendre next.  For reference, I prefer floral scents.  Nice for this time of year is Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess 
*   Eau Fraîche’* SkinScent along with the Shimmering Body oil----both now restocked on EL online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Ooooh, Sephora is coming out with a dry shampoo from Elizabeth James.. I smelled the white one (my old co workers got it in a special gratis really early) and it smells SO GOOD


   I tried to like those but it didn't take.  I need to revisit them.  Everyone likes them.  Something must be wrong w/me


----------



## blondie929 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! :grouphug:  I hope you all are doing well!   Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes? Just curious p:   I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


  One million by paco robanne I think it's unisex but if it's a cologne idc it smells too good not to wear lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


 ​Right now I'm obsessed with Guerlain Aqua Allegoria* - Teazzurra *Fragrance-----OMG


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I totally believe in aromatherapy and nice fragrances and perfumes.  I use to collect every new fragrance around and then somehow drifted away from it.
> *   Lately however I've gotten back into it and I've dipped my big toe back in.  Way in. * I started again recently with the Chanel Chance line, first the newest one,
> Eau Vive and then Eau Fraîche.  I'll be getting Eau Tendre next.  For reference, I prefer floral scents.  Nice for this time of year is Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess
> *   Eau Fraîche’* SkinScent along with the Shimmering Body oil----both now restocked on EL online.
> ...


  Lol I've never smelt that one before. I have however, sampled Lady Million. Which was pretty good, smelled like honey to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey VK! I hope you are doing well
> I have to try Nirvana White!
> 
> Question: How would you describe Nirvana White?
> ...


   You know-----go big or go home!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm charging all of my devices, got the big lantern, candles and the emergency radio all ready----severe storms w/threats of high winds until 8 PM for us.  Some people are just getting their power restored from last Tuesday's storm.  We lost one 50--foot Maple tree and it's not even totally removed yet.  This is nuts. I hate it!  I keep waiting for Dorothy & Toto to fly by.


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm charging all of my devices, got the big lantern, candles and the emergency radio all ready----severe storms w/threats of high winds until
> 8 PM for us.  Some people are just getting their power restored from last Tuesday's storm.  We lost one 50--foot Maple tree and it's not even totally removed yet.  This is nuts. I hate it!  I keep waiting for Dorothy & Toto to fly by.


  Stay safe Meddy!! It seems so out of season for storms -- It's summer for heaven's sake!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm charging all of my devices, got the big lantern, candles and the emergency radio all ready----severe storms w/threats of high winds until 8 PM for us.  Some people are just getting their power restored from last Tuesday's storm.  We lost one 50--foot Maple tree and it's not even totally removed yet.  This is nuts. I hate it!  I keep waiting for Dorothy & Toto to fly by.


  Stay safe, Med!


  Can anyone recommend a good brow gel? I hate MAC's one and the natural drugstore brand one I've been using for years was recently reformulated and I don't really like the new smell.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm charging all of my devices, got the big lantern, candles and the emergency radio all ready----severe storms w/threats of high winds until 8 PM for us.  Some people are just getting their power restored from last Tuesday's storm.  We lost one 50--foot Maple tree and it's not even totally removed yet.  This is nuts. I hate it!  I keep waiting for Dorothy & Toto to fly by.


  Stay safe, Meddy!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *Hey Shars!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bonbon is sweet but more fruity. I realise that most of the scents I like have citrus base notes but the scents are from the leaves or stems as opposed to the fruit itself - so anything with patchouli, neroli. Also things with jasmine, vanilla and rose as middle or base notes I like and some woodsy notes. I only started paying attention to these kinds of things recently lol. Now I have to try to figure out the notes in scents I cannot stand. lol.

  Edited to add: frangrantica.com is a good source for researching the notes in different fragrances and they also suggest fragrances with similar notes too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 30, 2015)

I raved about bonbon when I ran into it at Saks about a year ago. I remember someone here telling me it would be a Saks exclusive for a year and then it would be at Sephora. Doesn't look like that'll be the case, but I don't know. That's the only way I'll buy it probably. I love it, but I don't want to shop at Saks. Right now I'm working through another bottle of Stella, but I want to get another Nirvana Black and the body oil to go with it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! :grouphug:  I hope you all are doing well!   Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes? Just curious p:   I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


 I have 2! Armani Code and Jean Paul Gaultier Classique.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm charging all of my devices, got the big lantern, candles and the emergency radio all ready----severe storms w/threats of high winds until [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]8 PM for us.  Some people are just getting their power restored from last Tuesday's storm.  We lost one 50--foot Maple tree and it's not even totally removed yet.  This is nuts. I hate it!  I keep waiting for Dorothy & Toto to fly by.[/COLOR]


Stay safe Meddy! :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I advocate retail therapy for _whatever_ ails you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't love the fragrances, but that dry shampoo! totally worth checking out. I believe it will be out sometime in the fall.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey VK! I hope you are doing well
> I have to try Nirvana White!
> 
> Question: How would you describe Nirvana White?
> ...


  I don't love the fragrance like I said, just the dry shampoo.. that was amazing.. my hair smelled so SOOOO good the next day even!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I don't love the fragrance like I said, just the dry shampoo.. that was amazing.. my hair smelled so SOOOO good the next day even!


  What kind of fragrances do you like?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have an account on that site lol, it really is a good source, very helpful!  You really know your stuff Shars :bigthumb:   *everyone is always raving about those Nirvana fragrances (where have I been lol) I've never sampled them.  *  Hey Naomi :yahoo:  Jean paul Gaultier fragrances are beautiful & smell so divine. I did have Armani Code, but I ended up giving it to a friend (it suited her better)    What kind of fragrances do you like?


  Both are nice, but the black is my speed. It's kinda masculine and I dig that. It was love at first whiff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Doll Baby. I never paid attention to notes and the like until recently because I either really like a fragrance or I really hate it lol. My favourite fragrance ever is by Sean John and called Unforgivable Woman. It smelled divine and lasts a really long time on the skin. It is now discontinued but you can still get it at a few of the discount perfumeries. I also like Giorgio Armani's Si, Lancome's La Vie Est Belle, YSL's Black Opium, Paco Rabanne's Black XS, both of the Elizabeth and James Nirvana scents as well as the Tory Burch fragrance. Oooh I also thought I liked the Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb until I smelled Bonbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm talking about _fragrance_---what does that have to do w/black hair?  





 Thanks Shars------ All clear for tonight I hope!  I am so over this!!!  It's supposed to be this way every day this week!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Both are nice, but the black is my speed. It's kinda masculine and I dig that. *It was love at first whiff.*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I raved about bonbon when I ran into it at Saks about a year ago. I remember someone here telling me it would be a Saks exclusive for a year and then it would be at Sephora. Doesn't look like that'll be the case, but I don't know. That's the only way I'll buy it probably. I love it, but I don't want to shop at Saks. Right now I'm working through another bottle of Stella, but I want to get another Nirvana Black and the body oil to go with it.


  It's at Neiman Marcus now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It's at Neiman Marcus now.


  Damn. Why'd you mention that? :lol: I'm not crazy about NM either, but it's better than Saks.


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm talking about _fragrance_---what does that have to do w/black hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LMBO! I thought you were saying you tried to get into dry shampoos and that they didn't take. VK was saying that E&J were bringing out a dry shampoo in their Nirvana line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  We've actually been having really dreary weather too. Not too much rain but very overcast and cloudy. Hopefully with the wind that comes with the storm, it blows the clouds away faster and the weather will clear up sooner for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It's at Neiman Marcus now.


  I saw that Body oil on Sephora.  I wish I liked the fragrance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> LMBO! I thought you were saying you tried to get into dry shampoos and that they didn't take. VK was saying that E&J were bringing out a dry shampoo in their Nirvana line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Leave it to you Shars.   It's pouring rain right now.   I can deal with the rain----high winds, thunder, lightening and such---no bueno!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Leave it to you Shars.   It's pouring rain right now.   I can deal with the rain----high winds, thunder, lightening and such---no bueno!!!!


  Well for your sake I hope it's just rain this time around. Can't have our poor Meddy and Abby running for cover!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 1, 2015)

We had a guest artist at school from the Makeup Institute. It was pretty rad. I am going to go to their class that happens later this month in the bay area (of CA). I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre
  That's the one I am using on a daily basis. I have a few perfumes but I never reach for them since nothing comes close to this one IMO.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 1, 2015)

My favorite perfumes are Chanel Allure, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, and Prada Candy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It's at Neiman Marcus now.


When I saw it at NM online.  I assumed it would be available at all stores.  But its been on there for a few weeks.  You could still hold out.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! :grouphug:  I hope you all are doing well!   Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes? Just curious p:   I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


  Lately I have been loving the original Michael kors for women, it's not like the perfumes I typically go for but it smells so good and lasts forever on me. I also love Marc Jacobs' Daisy and its many flankers along with Dot and I enjoy coach poppy and its variations and I also like Katy perry's perfumes. My favorite for the longest time was "made of starlight" perfume by Taylor swift, I got it at Ross for cheap but it smells so good, like apricots, and the staying power is amazing on me, sadly it's limited edition.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My favorite perfumes are Chanel Allure, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, and Prada Candy.
> Coco Mademoiselle smells so good.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *stephshopaholic*
> ...


  I love shopping at Ross, they sometimes have high end perfumes for really cheap! LOVE THAT!! lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Flowerbomb, Candy by Prada, anything by Jo Malone, and Chanel No. 5.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!! :grouphug:  I hope you all are doing well!   Do any of you have a signature fragrance? Or better yet, what are some of your fave perfumes? Just curious p:   I am attempting to take my mind off some things, that is probably why


 It's weird- I think my fragrances tend to really vary but I finally realized I love the smell of gardenias. In fall & winter (my favorite time of year) I reach for My Burberry & Alien. During spring its Dolce by Dolce Gabbana & Tocca Florence. During summer- Bobbi Brown Beach is a favorite. I'm also liking Marc Jacobs Mod Noir.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well for your sake I hope it's just rain this time around. Can't have our poor Meddy and Abby running for cover!






We're getting really good at it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Melrose said:


> It's weird- I think my fragrances tend to really vary but I finally realized I love the smell of gardenias. In fall & winter (my favorite time of year) I reach for My Burberry & Alien. During spring its Dolce by Dolce Gabbana & Tocca Florence. During summer- Bobbi Brown Beach is a favorite. I'm also liking Marc Jacobs Mod Noir.


    I love Gardenias too.  My grandmother wore a fragrance called Jungle Gardenia & I think of her whenever I smell it---good memories.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'd love to have a signature scent but I'm wondering if I should give up perfumes all together since it seems like 99% of them give me a headache, make me sneeze or make me itch all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks Shars & Nay!!!  This has been the strangest spring & summer so far in terms of weather


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We're getting really good at it!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Shars & Nay!!!  This has been the strangest spring & summer so far in terms of weather


  It's crazy hot here in Germany, I can't even sleep. My body can't handle heat very well for some reason, makes me feel like I have the flu, and of course my bedroom is the hottest room in the house. I might melt any minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd gladly trade my makeup collection for air conditioning right now.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's crazy hot here in Germany, I can't even sleep. My body can't handle heat very well for some reason, makes me feel like I have the flu, and of course my bedroom is the hottest room in the house. I might melt any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's 'cause of those crazy winters you guys have. Your body is more used to the cold. I feel your pain re air conditioning lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am late, but I have worn my Si by Giorgio Armani to death. My mainstream signature is Midnight Poison by Dior, and my indie signature is Mirror Witch by OHWTO. I also love Summer Dandelion by Alkemia.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It's crazy hot here in Germany, I can't even sleep.* My body can't handle heat very well *for some reason, makes me feel like I have the flu, and of course my bedroom is the hottest room in the house. I might melt any minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I think the excessive heat totally zaps & depletes your energy!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Good morning ladies! I know I haven't posted frequently in quite some time but I just wanted to pop in and say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. I've missed talking to you all️ Now that I'm off for summer I'm hoping to catch up on all the makeup talk


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I haven't posted frequently in quite some time but I just wanted to pop in and say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. I've missed talking to you all️ Now that I'm off for summer I'm hoping to catch up on all the makeup talk


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Always plotting, lol. That's my problem. I don't think a week goes by without a makeup purchase. Right now I'm anxiously waiting on the new melt lipsticks. I keep telling myself I don't need anymore but I'm skipping Mac's GV collection for melt. I also seem to have developed a highlighter addiction, lol. How about you? Any upcoming things on your radar?


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> *Always plotting, lol. That's my problem.* I don't think a week goes by without a makeup purchase. Right now I'm anxiously waiting on the new melt lipsticks. I keep telling myself I don't need anymore but I'm skipping Mac's GV collection for melt. I also seem to have developed a highlighter addiction, lol. How about you? Any upcoming things on your radar?









I've wound down my MAC GV list to just one (Margherita). The colours are just too similar to what I already own. I am definitely waiting for Melt too. Hopefully it coincides with my next payday! I made a big order yesterday from Sephora and my cart is full again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least yesterday I was able to use my VIB 10% code.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha: I've wound down my MAC GV list to just one (Margherita). The colours are just too similar to what I already own. I am definitely waiting for Melt too. Hopefully it coincides with my next payday! I made a big order yesterday from Sephora and my cart is full again! :shock:  At least yesterday I was able to use my VIB 10% code.


 Darn, I ordered yesterday too and I ALWAYS forget about the VIB code! Yeah, that's why I'm skipping GV. I was interested in margherita and Eugenie but I know I have plenty of similar colors. I'm always buying the same thing over and over. That's one of my biggest problems.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've wound down my MAC GV list to just one (Margherita). The colours are just too similar to what I already own. I am definitely waiting for Melt too. Hopefully it coincides with my next payday! I made a big order yesterday from Sephora and my cart is full again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Whoa???  Full again already???


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Melrose----good to see you!!!!!
> 
> *Hi there Shars!  You must be exhausted from all of your recent haulage*
> 
> ...


  I'm not! I still got energy to punch in for work a.k.a. haulage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

  It's not my fault that people won't stop posting beautiful swatches lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Always plotting, lol. That's my problem. I don't think a week goes by without a makeup purchase. Right now I'm anxiously waiting on the new melt lipsticks. I keep telling myself I don't need anymore but I'm skipping Mac's GV collection for melt. I also seem to have developed a highlighter addiction, lol. How about you? Any upcoming things on your radar?


  I am also skipping GV but in favor of the Jaclyn Hill highlighter and the KVD Innerstellar palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am also skipping GV but *in favor of the Jaclyn Hill highlighter and the KVD Innerstellar palette.*


  Great choice CQ!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Flowerbomb, Candy by Prada, anything by Jo Malone, and Chanel No. 5.
> Great perfume choices Vande.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Melrose*
> ...


  Dolce is freaking amazing. I want that one and Dolce Floral drops too. 
  I will have to take a look at Tocca Florence for sure now. 
  You are my kinda gal, love everything about fall & winter!!!!! My absolute fave time of the year too. 
  BB- Beach? never heard of it, what does it smell like? Oh and MJ Mod Nior, that is the new one right?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am also skipping GV but in favor of the Jaclyn Hill highlighter and the KVD Innerstellar palette.


  I ordered Becca CP too but does that stop me from still eyeing colourpop's road trip? NO! I have problems, clearly. Oh, the interstellar palette...so pretty


Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Mel! Truthfully no upcoming collections have captured my eye. But those Melt lippies are fantastic, the scent on these is amazing.    What does Si smell like? in your opinion    Great perfume choices Vande.   Dolce is freaking amazing. I want that one and Dolce Floral drops too.  I will have to take a look at Tocca Florence for sure now.  You are my kinda gal, love everything about fall & winter!!!!! My absolute fave time of the year too.  BB- Beach? never heard of it, what does it smell like? Oh and MJ Mod Nior, that is the new one right?


 Hey Dolly, if you like Dolce, you just might like Tocca Florence and Bobbi Brown Beach. Both have a slight floral scent. Not too overpowering IMO. As far as BB Beach, it's got a jasmine, salt water, sand smell...if that makes sense, lol. And yes, Mod Noir is the new one by Marc Jacobs. It's got some gardenia in it. Kinda brings back memories of one I used to wear in my late teens by Chanel called Gardenia. Sadly, I think it was LE.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I haven't posted frequently in quite some time but I just wanted to pop in and say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. I've missed talking to you all️ Now that I'm off for summer I'm hoping to catch up on all the makeup talk


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Melrose.


 Thank you! It's good to talk to all you lovely ladies again️


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2015)

[@]Melrose[/@]so good to see you! How are you?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> [@]Melrose[/@]so good to see you! How are you?


 Doing well! Enjoying summer vacation. About 6 weeks left and then back to work. How are you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm not! I still got energy to punch in for work a.k.a. haulage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Hey Dolly, if you like Dolce, you just might like Tocca Florence and Bobbi Brown Beach. Both have a slight floral scent. Not too overpowering IMO. As far as BB Beach, it's got a jasmine, salt water, sand smell...if that makes sense, lol. And yes, Mod Noir is the new one by Marc Jacobs. It's got some gardenia in it. Kinda brings back memories of one I used to wear in my late teens by Chanel called Gardenia. Sadly, I think it was LE.


 Then clearly, you're in the right place!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think the excessive heat totally zaps & depletes your energy!
> 
> It really does. Today's gonna be the hottest day of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Doing well! Enjoying summer vacation. About 6 weeks left and then back to work. How are you?


Doing pretty well, thank you! I hope you've been enjoying your vacation thus far.


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2  Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2 Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


  Hi Sassy!!! So glad your check out finger is still working, that is a plus.
  I do hope you get and feel better very soon. I hope you are doing well now


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2 Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.








 Sassy! MS really does suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you're able to take your mind off things with some makeup shopping!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I guess that's why.   It really does. Today's gonna be the hottest day of the year. :thud:    Quote:  Welcome back, Mel!


 Thanks ️ 





NaomiH said:


> Doing pretty well, thank you! I hope you've been enjoying your vacation thus far.


 So far so good. Just relaxing at home.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2  Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


 Hope you feel better soon. It's a good thing we always have our makeup to lift our spirits. Hang in there️


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am interested in trying BB Beach and Tocca Florence. I do adore Dolce, it is such a beautiful fragrance.  I do love the smell of the beach, and totally understand what you mean about the "sand" smell lol  Hi Sassy!!! So glad your check out finger is still working, that is a plus. I do hope you get and feel better very soon. I hope you are doing well now


 I am feeling much better. Thanks Dolly love! Im late on the perfume convo but Alien by Thierry Muglar is my all time fav and Nirvana Black is my second.  





Naynadine said:


> :wback:  Sassy! MS really does suck.   I'm glad you're able to take your mind off things with some makeup shopping!





Melrose said:


> Hope you feel better soon. It's a good thing we always have our makeup to lift our spirits. Hang in there️


  Thanks Nay and Mel! Opening these boxes of goodness gives me all kinds of feel good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thanks Nay and Mel! Opening these boxes of goodness gives me all kinds of feel good!


  That is wonderful. I always seen Alien and never smell it for myself. So perhaps I should now, that youy mention it is your all time fave perfume.
  I am seriously thinking of picking up Nirvana black for my sister (on her birthday, mid july)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2  Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


  Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 4, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2  Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


Oh Sassy, I'm sorry you've had to spend so much time in the hospital. :hug: I'm glad your checkout finger still works.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 4, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2  Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


  You go girl. Shopping is the best therapy. Lol.


----------



## Shars (Jul 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2 Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.








Hope you are on the mend and happy to see you on here again. Go you! Shop away! Did you get any of the Colourpop liquid lipsticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. Seriously missing my Specktra time. I've been in an out of the hospital cuz MS sucks but it hasnt stopped me from shopping. I came home from a weeks medcay to 3 Buxom custom palettes and 2 Colour pop orders. My check out finger is still working.


   Hugs galore Sassy!! 



​I'm so sorry you'r having a rough time right now.  I'm glad shopping and new makeup are helping to brighten your days a bit!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery.
  Sadly things did not go as planned.
  She ended up not having surgery and was given medications.
  The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that.
  It would have affected the new valve. 
  On top of all that the power kept going out at the hospital.
  Something about Edison working on another part and accidentally kept tapping into the electricity. 
  I got a call that they ended up cancelling the rest of the day of surgeries, because of this issue.
  So it was a blessing really, but honestly I can't believe all of that just happened.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery.
> Sadly things did not go as planned.
> She ended up not having surgery and was given medications.
> The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that.
> ...


  Sorry the surgery didn't happen, it's awful when you prepare for something big and then you don't know what to do once it doesn't go through.
  On the bright side, it might not have been the best day to do it if the power was on and off! That's so scary!!

  Praying for your mom Dolly!  <3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery.
> Sadly things did not go as planned.
> She ended up not having surgery and was given medications.
> The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that.
> ...


    Oh Dolly!!!  I know the delay is difficult, but it's a good thing the infection was detected and the appropriate steps taken.
   It's best that your mother goes into this w/her maximal health for the best possible outcome. Large facilities have backup generators 
   but relying on full power is what I'd prefer if I were the surgeon or the patient!!!!  Prayers continue for you all!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery. Sadly things did not go as planned. She ended up not having surgery and was given medications. The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that. It would have affected the new valve.  On top of all that the power kept going out at the hospital. Something about Edison working on another part and accidentally kept tapping into the electricity.  I got a call that they ended up cancelling the rest of the day of surgeries, because of this issue. So it was a blessing really, but honestly I can't believe all of that just happened.


 Oh no!! So sorry D :hug: !! Hoping everything gets sorted out soon and the infection goes down quick!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery.
> Sadly things did not go as planned.
> She ended up not having surgery and was given medications.
> The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that.
> ...


  I'm very thankful for you and your mom that things worked out for the best today. I pray that she will have a speedy recovery when the surgeon does perform the surgery.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm very thankful for you and your mom that things worked out for the best today. I pray that she will have a speedy recovery when the surgeon does perform the surgery.


  Thank you everyone! I've had the worse two days. 
  You all have made me feel so much better about things!!!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery. Sadly things did not go as planned. She ended up not having surgery and was given medications. The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that. It would have affected the new valve.  On top of all that the power kept going out at the hospital. Something about Edison working on another part and accidentally kept tapping into the electricity.  I got a call that they ended up cancelling the rest of the day of surgeries, because of this issue. So it was a blessing really, but honestly I can't believe all of that just happened.


 So sorry things did not go as planned Dolly. Keeping you and your family in my prayers. Praying for your mom️


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery. Sadly things did not go as planned. She ended up not having surgery and was given medications. The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that. It would have affected the new valve.  On top of all that the power kept going out at the hospital. Something about Edison working on another part and accidentally kept tapping into the electricity.  I got a call that they ended up cancelling the rest of the day of surgeries, because of this issue. So it was a blessing really, but honestly I can't believe all of that just happened.


  I'm glad they caught the infection, but it's unfortunate that it has to be delayed even longer. Poor Dolly


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery.
> Sadly things did not go as planned.
> She ended up not having surgery and was given medications.
> The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that.
> ...


  What a day you must have had! At least the surgeon had his eyes open and she was able to receive the most appropriate treatment! Hopefully all goes well and she's able to be at optimum health for the surgery later. Sending peaceful vibes and prayers your way!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 6, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@] Happy Birthday! Have a great day & year!  ️WD


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 6, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] your mom is in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


   Oh how adorable!!!  Thank you so much WD!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

MEDDY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> MEDDY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh how pretty!!!!!!  Thank you Vee


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2015)

Meddy! I hope you have a marvelously glamourous day


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Meddy!! I hope your day is amazing!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished my mother well on her surgery. Sadly things did not go as planned. She ended up not having surgery and was given medications. The first doctor did not catch the infection but the surgeon did, thank heavens for that. It would have affected the new valve.  On top of all that the power kept going out at the hospital. Something about Edison working on another part and accidentally kept tapping into the electricity.  I got a call that they ended up cancelling the rest of the day of surgeries, because of this issue. So it was a blessing really, but honestly I can't believe all of that just happened.


 Oh No Dolly! Your mom is in my prayers. I'm so glad they caught the infection before doing the surgery. I know all this must be hard for you all. Sending  Major hugs and positive vibrations!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 7, 2015)

@Dolly Snow Your family is in my prayers


----------



## Tahlia (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Meddy, enjoy your day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

Melrose said:


> So sorry things did not go as planned Dolly. Keeping you and your family in my prayers. Praying for your mom️





Tahlia said:


> I'm glad they caught the infection, but it's unfortunate that it has to be delayed even longer. Poor Dolly





Shars said:


> What a day you must have had! At least the surgeon had his eyes open and she was able to receive the most appropriate treatment! Hopefully all goes well and she's able to be at optimum health for the surgery later. Sending peaceful vibes and prayers your way!





smileyt06 said:


> @Dolly Snow  Your family is in my prayers





walkingdead said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] your mom is in my thoughts & prayers


Thank you, thank you!! You all are so amazing! :grouphug:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Meddy      :dancin: :dancin: :dancin:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Happy Birthday Meddy!! I hope your day is amazing!!


    Thank you Sassy honey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I hope you're feeling better


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>






Thanks a $$$Mil Dollykins!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm a little late, but Happy Birthday @Medgal07 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@Dolly Snow So sorry to hear about the troubles with your mom's surgery. That must've been such a stressfull day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I'm a little late, but Happy Birthday @Medgal07 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    No no no---not late!  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







At my age you get a_ birthday WEEK_!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No no no---not late!  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, even better!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Meddy    Dolly, your family is in my prayers. Thinking of you   ----   Is anyone getting the naked smokey? I am but I'm waiting for the Anastasia palette to release at sephora so I can do both at the same time


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Meddy! I hope you have a fabulous birthday!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 8, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone getting the naked smokey? I am but I'm waiting for the Anastasia palette to release at sephora so I can do both at the same time


  im waiting for sephoratoo!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 8, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone getting the naked smokey? I am but I'm waiting for the Anastasia palette to release at sephora so I can do both at the same time


  I don't think I am but who knows what will happen haha... 
  I want the Anastasia one for sure tho


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Thanks C---I did have a fabulous day--------*I *ate carbs!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey ladies. I have a 10% off code for SAKS that expires today. I'm not going to use it so if one of you would like it, just let me know.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh how pretty!!!!!  Thank you so, so much Naomi, my little cherub  (I know God just said whaaa???)[/COLOR]:kiss:    [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you Sassy honey!!! :kiss:    I hope you're feeling better:hug: [/COLOR]


:haha: :kiss:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 8, 2015)

Happy birthday Meddy!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 8, 2015)

Champagne Pop and the Innerstellar Palette came today! 

  Fair warning to fair, cool toned ladies - it comes off very bronzey on my skin. Not so bronze it doesn't look like a highlight, but it's warm and I'll have to pair it with other warm makeup to make it work on me.

  The Innerstellar palette is FABULOUS! The shadows feel sooooo nice. IMO they're on par with my Lorac Pro 2 which are some of the smoothest shadows I have.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 9, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Champagne Pop and the Innerstellar Palette came today!   Fair warning to fair, cool toned ladies - it comes off very bronzey on my skin. Not so bronze it doesn't look like a highlight, but it's warm and I'll have to pair it with other warm makeup to make it work on me.  The Innerstellar palette is FABULOUS! The shadows feel sooooo nice. IMO they're on par with my Lorac Pro 2 which are some of the smoothest shadows I have.


 Thanks for the input! I think I'm definitely going for Becca Moonstone. I still haven't had a Becca highlighter and feel like that one would look better on NC15.  I'm trying to restrain myself since I just bought a $200 pair of boots! :wtf2:


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:kiss: [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Mel[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=181818]:kiss: [/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Thanks C---I did have a fabulous day--------*I* ate carbs!!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  How did I miss it.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEDDY!! I hope it was a wonderful day! And you have a fabulous year!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks for the input! I think I'm definitely going for Becca Moonstone. I still haven't had a Becca highlighter and feel like that one would look better on NC15.  I'm trying to restrain myself since I just bought a $200 pair of boots! :wtf2:


  I like the poured Pearl and the poured Rose Gold and Opal. The liquids are great too!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm pale and prefer Opal to moonstone just because it's more dramatic on my skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy birthday Meddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Novo






I'm still celebrating



You get a birthday week when you'r over 50----it's legislated!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I like the poured Pearl and the poured Rose Gold and Opal. The liquids are great too!!


   I wish I could master the Becca poured formula and other liquid highlighters.  I take the lazy route and mix my liquids with my foundation


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Champagne Pop and the Innerstellar Palette came today!
> 
> Fair warning to fair, cool toned ladies - it comes off very bronzey on my skin. Not so bronze it doesn't look like a highlight, but it's warm and I'll have to pair it with other warm makeup to make it work on me.
> 
> The Innerstellar palette is FABULOUS! The shadows feel sooooo nice. IMO they're on par with my Lorac Pro 2 which are some of the smoothest shadows I have.


Good to know.  I'm pretty warm and I felt that the Innerstellar palette was just too cool for me.  Although I didn't swatch it.  I've been loving the shade and light palette so much that I was considering innerstellar palette.  I should just stick with my first thoughts.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is anyone getting the naked smokey? I am but I'm waiting for the Anastasia palette to release at sephora so I can do both at the same time


  Thank you @mel33t


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 9, 2015)

How's everybody ?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm doing okay. I've been thinking about you all lately, especially Dolly and her mom. I wish I could be around more, but my work schedule has been completely unpredictable and I'm doing physical therapy twice a week which takes up a lot of time.   Other than that I've just been trying to curb my shopping habit!


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Other than that I've just been trying to curb my shopping habit!


  Heya. How's your physical therapy coming along? I hear you re curbing your shopping drug habit. I've got some upcoming personal projects so I need to refocus as well and save some moolah.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Other than that I've just been trying to curb my shopping habit!


  Thank you my dear, I appreciate it. How are you? How is the physical therapy going?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How's everybody ?


    Hey C!  Miss seeing you around here.  I hope all is well with you, the new job, new house???


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2015)

Omg [@]walkingdead[/@], [@]Vineetha[/@] , [@]Dolly Snow[/@] please tell me I'm not the only one freakishly excited about Fear the Walking Dead! I saw saw the trailer and it looks awesome!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2015)

FTWD trailer:  [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WDxew5SguVw [/VIDEO]


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 11, 2015)

Naomi!  I really excited about it too!   I haven't been watching any shows in months but this one I can't wait!  Hope you're well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Miss everyone!  and I"m getting the rainbow balls!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 11, 2015)

Yessssss!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Naomi!  I really excited about it too!   I haven't been watching any shows in months but this one I can't wait!  Hope you're well!:frenz:   Miss everyone!  and I"m getting the rainbow balls!


It's going to be so good and I can't wait until August! I'm actually contemplating applying for a Nordies card so so I can get the rainbow balls. :lol:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 

  Naomi you are killin it today! Ahhhh!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 11, 2015)

I want the grey nyx stone fox it's so pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

No way----I can't watch


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's going to be so good and I can't wait until August! *I'm actually contemplating applying for a Nordies card so so I can get the rainbow balls. *






​Hurry before they run out!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2015)

I have been so busy with school I've been neglecting my Specktra ladies!

  Happy Belated Birthday, Meddy!!!!! <3 Hope you had a wonderful day.

  I'm doing well. I got back together with my ex...which may or may not be a good decision. I'm back living with him as right after we got back together my roommate went kind of crazy. Ok not kind of. The woman is nuts. But...that's what happens when you move in with someone you met off Craigslist. Sigh.

  School is going well. I got 100% on every test and every assessment.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg @walkingdead, @Vineetha , @Dolly Snow please tell me I'm not the only one freakishly excited about Fear the Walking Dead! I saw saw the trailer and it looks awesome!


  I'm excited too! I also saw the trailer for the new TWD season... ughhh, I want to see it now and not wait till October!


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's going to be so good and I can't wait until August! I'm actually contemplating applying for a Nordies card so so I can get the rainbow balls. :lol:


  N ~ let me know if you want me to do a CP for the rainbow balls-- don't want you to miss out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg @walkingdead, @Vineetha , @Dolly Snow please tell me I'm not the only one freakishly excited about Fear the Walking Dead! I saw saw the trailer and it looks awesome!


  I am super excited!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll just leave this here:


  I see a couple here that I like: Vintage, the first shade and the Cherry one. I can't read the complete name. I guess I need stronger glasses.


----------



## jenise (Jul 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I see a couple here that I like: Vintage, the first shade and the Cherry one. I can't read the complete name. I guess I need stronger glasses.


 Cherry skies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't wait for both to start. ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> N ~ let me know if you want me to do a CP for the rainbow balls-- don't want you to miss out!


Thanks WD! I think I'm okay at the moment.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> FTWD trailer:  [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WDxew5SguVw [/VIDEO]


 Yes buddy yessssssss :yahoo:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have been so busy with school I've been neglecting my Specktra ladies!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, Meddy!!!!! <3 Hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> ...


   Thank you so much PD








 I'm glad school is going so well for you---that's just AWESOME!!!!!  Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 12, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's going to be so good and I can't wait until August! I'm actually contemplating applying for a Nordies card so so I can get the rainbow balls.


  I think you can actually use your debit card to sign up for a Nordie's account, so you don't have to acquire debt but can still get Nord. points and stuff. It's here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-cards Hopefully the balls will still be there when the sale opens up in a couple days to everyone!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes buddy yessssssss :yahoo:


JUST watched the TWD season 6 trailer and I squealed about 6 times. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I think you can actually use your debit card to sign up for a Nordie's account, so you don't have to acquire debt but can still get Nord. points and stuff. It's here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rewards-cards Hopefully the balls will still be there when the sale opens up in a couple days to everyone!


You're right! I forgot about the debit option.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Naomi you are killin it today! Ahhhh!


I try :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I want the grey nyx stone fox it's so pretty


I want that one too.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 13, 2015)

Right? October 11th is so far away.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 13, 2015)

I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey all! Sorry I'm not very active lately. Busy with the new job, we've also moved too! This week is going to be hectic. Just stopped by to say hello to everyone! Btw, the walking dead trailer is amaze-balls!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


   SO CUTE!!!!  What's her name???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey all! Sorry I'm not very active lately. Busy with the new job, we've also moved too! This week is going to be hectic. Just stopped by to say hello to everyone! Btw, the walking dead trailer is amaze-balls!!!






Hey C.  Nice to see you as always.  Focus on what you need to do.  We'll be here!!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 13, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


 

  OMG


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


  Oh my goodness what a cutie!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 14, 2015)

OK I am behind the times....what is Fear the Walking Dead....is that like the prequel thing  heard about...I don't have cable so I am waiting for last season of TWD to come on Netflix, le sigh.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OK I am behind the times....what is Fear the Walking Dead....is that like the prequel thing  heard about...I don't have cable so I am waiting for last season of TWD to come on Netflix, le sigh.


It is the prequel!       P.S I haven't had cable in about 6 years.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


Adorable!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hey all! Sorry I'm not very active lately. Busy with the new job, we've also moved too! This week is going to be hectic. Just stopped by to say hello to everyone! Btw, the walking dead trailer is amaze-balls!!!


HI C!  Hope the move went well and that the new job is going well for you.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> SO CUTE!!!!  What's her name???


Elizabeth


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

Ebates is offering 12% cash back on Neiman Marcus right now and here I am with nothing to buy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ebates is offering 12% cash back on Neiman Marcus right now and here I am with nothing to buy.


    I'm sitting on the site now---found an item or two, but sure wish the had more new collection items.  Saks is 10% cash back.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


  I got a few of the new Mac matte lipsticks, Stone lip liner, Swiss Chocolate blush, 2 Becca highlighters (Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop) and several Coloured Raine lip stains (Fete, 24/7, Mars, Electric Raine, and Raine Fever).


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


 I've been bad this past week or two I got 3 of the giambattista lipstick from Mac, the guerlain rainbow meteorites, Mac fleshpot lipstick, coola spf makeup setting spray, beauty blenders, Mac sketch blush, ud bittersweet blush, naked smoky, two of the too faced love flush blushes and 2 pairs of shoes off solestruck since they have 50% off clearance right now.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


 I've been bad. I got 2 of champagne pop, 4 of the GV lipsticks plus the gloss, UD Kinky blush, Colourpop Road trip highlighter & summer lovin from the tie dye collection, 8 more lippie stix and 2 super shock shadows.  I'm trying to remind myself I don't need the smoky palette, lol.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


  the 5 GV lipsticks, Stripdown LL Boscia cleanser, Clinique moisturizer , ABH contour, Clarisonic head, pair of shoes.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


  Some MAC stuff: Coconut Fix+ (plus a backup), Bone Beige Sculpting Powder, Pillow Talk l/s. And two powders and an eyeshadow from Rouge Bunny Rouge. That's a lot for me, haven't bought that much in a while.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


  I picked up An Amorous Adventure quad on ebay for $18 and snagged the Mary Lou Manizer through Prime Day. The only decent deal that wasn't gone in five seconds..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Some MAC stuff: Coconut Fix+ (plus a backup), Bone Beige Sculpting Powder, Pillow Talk l/s. And two powders and an eyeshadow from Rouge Bunny Rouge. That's a lot for me, haven't bought that much in a while.


  I am so regretting not getting some scented Fix+. I didn't realize how fast it would sell out. I'm lemming some lavender Fix+... even though I've never used it before...


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 16, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> P.S I haven't had cable in about 6 years.


  Nice, I haven't had cable in about 4 years...TWD is one of the shows that I don't seem to have anywhere when it's actually on air, so I just wait for netflix, most shows I find are on hulu or somewhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


   Hey C!!!  I ordered items from the Chanel fall collection---the JC blush, the quad, the quint, 2 IDOs, a lipstick and an eye pencil & 3 NPs.  I ordered the Charlotte Tilbury 
  highlighter my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter & Rainbow Météorites arrived and I ordered both new YSL palettes and a YSL Touche Eclat & of course the CP 
  highlighter but that seems like it was so long  ago. In reality it's probably just a week & 1/2.



 Edited to add a YSL lippie that I forgot about-----Rouge Pur Couture *Beige Promenade* N*53*


   Are you getting other fall collection items


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am so regretting not getting some scented Fix+. I didn't realize how fast it would sell out. I'm lemming some lavender Fix+... even though I've never used it before...


   I love the Lavender & the Rose.  I keep the rose in the refrigerator and sprite my face just before leaving the house----so refreshing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I picked up An Amorous Adventure quad on ebay for $18 and snagged the Mary Lou Manizer through Prime Day. The only decent deal that wasn't gone in five seconds..


 Nice CQ!!!!  Enjoy!!!!  I like Mary Lou!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I'm trying to remind myself I don't need the smoky palette, lol.


   Very nice haul Melrose


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got a few of the new Mac matte lipsticks, Stone lip liner, Swiss Chocolate blush,* 2 Becca highlighters (Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop)* and several Coloured Raine lip stains (Fete, 24/7, Mars, Electric Raine, and Raine Fever).


    Awesome haulage Shontay!!!   I hope you're loving those Becca highlighters!  I love the formula---really good stuff!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2015)

I just went to the MAC store today and bought some essentials: some primer...um, I forget the name but it's the color correcting one for people with pink undertones, Veluxe brow pencil in Strawberry Blonde, Pro Longwear Powder in Light, and a Creamsheen lipstick (my favorite finish) in Cream In Your Coffee.

  I also just snagged a MAC brush set from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. $52 for six brushes is a steal! Finally, a use for my Nordies debit card.

  I was about to order some lipstick and brush cleaner from MAC's website when the site went down on me. Feh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just went to the MAC store today and bought some essentials: some primer...um, I forget the name but it's the color correcting one for people with pink undertones, Veluxe brow pencil in Strawberry Blonde, Pro Longwear Powder in Light, and a Creamsheen lipstick (my favorite finish) in Cream In Your Coffee.
> 
> I also just snagged a MAC brush set from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. $52 for six brushes is a steal! Finally, a use for my Nordies debit card.
> 
> I was about to order some lipstick and brush cleaner from MAC's website when the site went down on me. Feh.


 Good stuff Pande!!!!!  I hope you like the brushes----I have several sets, and even though they're not the full size brushes, they really do get the job done,
​  they have lasted several years which speaks to their durability-------they've held up to frequent uses and washings.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2015)

Oops! I just bought http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-look-in-a-box-style-maven-face-kit-113-value/4038711?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=497

  I uh, intended to just snag some brush cleaner and a lipstick. Haha.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I got a few of the new Mac matte lipsticks, Stone lip liner, Swiss Chocolate blush, 2 Becca highlighters (Blushed Copper and Champagne Pop) and several Coloured Raine lip stains (Fete, 24/7, Mars, Electric Raine, and Raine Fever).





stephshopaholic said:


> I've been bad this past week or two I got 3 of the giambattista lipstick from Mac, the guerlain rainbow meteorites, Mac fleshpot lipstick, coola spf makeup setting spray, beauty blenders, Mac sketch blush, ud bittersweet blush, naked smoky, two of the too faced love flush blushes and 2 pairs of shoes off solestruck since they have 50% off clearance right now.





Melrose said:


> I've been bad. I got 2 of champagne pop, 4 of the GV lipsticks plus the gloss, UD Kinky blush, Colourpop Road trip highlighter & summer lovin from the tie dye collection, 8 more lippie stix and 2 super shock shadows.  I'm trying to remind myself I don't need the smoky palette, lol.





Mayanas said:


> the 5 GV lipsticks, Stripdown LL Boscia cleanser, Clinique moisturizer , ABH contour, Clarisonic head, pair of shoes.  :sigh:





Naynadine said:


> Some MAC stuff: Coconut Fix+ (plus a backup), Bone Beige Sculpting Powder, Pillow Talk l/s. And two powders and an eyeshadow from Rouge Bunny Rouge. That's a lot for me, haven't bought that much in a while.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I picked up An Amorous Adventure quad on ebay for $18 and snagged the Mary Lou Manizer through Prime Day. The only decent deal that wasn't gone in five seconds..





novocainedreams said:


> Oh god I have been really bad....The Becca CP highlighter, 3 MAC GV lipsticks, NARS starscape blush and lip liner, YSL metal eyeshadow palette and volupte oil tint. Those are the most recent. I want to pick up some of the KVD lipsticks too. Nice, I haven't had cable in about 4 years...TWD is one of the shows that I don't seem to have anywhere when it's actually on air, so I just wait for netflix, most shows I find are on hulu or somewhere.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Hey C!!!  I ordered items from the Chanel fall collection---the JC blush, the quad, the quint, 2 IDOs, a lipstick and an eye pencil & 3 NPs.  I ordered the Charlotte Tilbury[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  highlighter [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter & Rainbow Météorites arrived and I ordered both new YSL palettes and a YSL Touche Eclat & of course the CP[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  highlighter but that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]seems like it was so long [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] ago. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]In reality it's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]probably just a week & 1/2.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Edited to add a YSL lippie that I forgot about-----Rouge Pur Couture *Beige Promenade* N*53*[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]   Are you getting other fall collection items[/COLOR]


 Love all the hauls. July is an expensive month


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am so regretting not getting some scented Fix+. I didn't realize how fast it would sell out. I'm lemming some lavender Fix+... even though I've never used it before...


  Yes, they sold out surprisingly fast in the US. Maybe there'll be a restock?
  They didn't officially launch over here yet, I plan to order another one when they do (Rose). I had the regular one for a while, but didn't like it much, but Coconut is really nice. I like the scent much better and also feel like it's more moisturizing.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm thinking about ordering some Topshop products, the cream highlighter in Polished (anyone tried those?) and those new dome highlighter thingies. Check out that swatch:

Topshop Beauty Festival Collection 2015 Review & Swatches - Really Ree


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love all the hauls. July is an expensive month


   It's ridiculous C


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It's ridiculous C[/COLOR]


 Understatement :thud:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome haulage Shontay!!!   I hope you're loving those Becca highlighters!  I love the formula---really good stuff!!!![/COLOR]


  Yes, Meddy! Best highlighters I've ever had and it's not even close. I forgot to add that I bought 3 bottles of fix+ rose. :haha: that one and the original are the only ones I love and I'm glad I was able to get the rose and backups before they sold out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes, Meddy! Best highlighters I've ever had and it's not even close. I forgot to add that I bought 3 bottles of fix+ rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Franky, the Becca formula easily rivals that of some of my high-end highlighters.  I was blown away the first time 
   I tried one---thanks to our  Dilli!  The only highlighter fail for me w/Becca is the *Champagne Gold* one.  
   It's cornmeal or polenta colored.




 I really like topaz and Rose Gold too & I only like the pressed versions---creams are too high maintenance for 
  me.

  I'm sooooo glad you told me to try the Rose----it's soft and pleasant---not overpowering.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh god I have been really bad....The Becca CP highlighter, 3 MAC GV lipsticks, NARS starscape blush and lip liner, YSL metal eyeshadow palette and volupte oil tint. Those are the most recent. I want to pick up some of the KVD lipsticks too. Nice, I haven't had cable in about 4 years...TWD is one of the shows that I don't seem to have anywhere when it's actually on air, so I just wait for netflix, most shows I find are on hulu or somewhere.


Same here, between Netflix, Hulu, Amazon etc it's so easy to stay in the loop with non network shows. I do get TV passes through amazon for a couple of shows though (TWD is one of them) so I can keep up as it airs because if I had to wait on Netflix to get the latest TWD season, I think I'd go nuts from the anxious excitement for it. Lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey C. I'm doing okay. Just busy trying to catch up on work and stay on top of things. How's your new job? And your mom too? Is she still staying with you guys?  Heya. How's your physical therapy coming along? I hear you re curbing your shopping drug habit. I've got some upcoming personal projects so I need to refocus as well and save some moolah.





Dolly Snow said:


> Hey C, how are you doing? I am doing ok, mom is good. My chi just had her pups, so far we are looking at 5 boys and 1 girl.   Thank you my dear, I appreciate it. How are you? How is the physical therapy going?


 It's going okay! I did have an appointment with my doctor today to get my x-Rays read and to check in. Unfortunately I have arthritis in my lumbar spine and also bone spurs in my hips, so I may always have limited range of motion even with PT.  I'm trying to stay positive though!  





NaomiH said:


> FTWD trailer:  [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WDxew5SguVw [/VIDEO]


 This looks amazing!  





pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


 She's so cute!   





charismafulltv said:


> Hello ladies! What are your latest makeup haul? I just got the new KVD lipstick in Mother and Bow and Arrow.


 KVD lipsticks in Thin Lizzy and Wolvesmouth. That's pretty much it! Keeping it under control. I like the new Everlasting colors, but much prefer a regular old lipstick for ease of touch-ups.  





NaomiH said:


> Same here, between Netflix, Hulu, Amazon etc it's so easy to stay in the loop with non network shows. I do get TV passes through amazon for a couple of shows though (TWD is one of them) so I can keep up as it airs because if I had to wait on Netflix to get the latest TWD season, I think I'd go nuts from the anxious excitement for it. Lol


 I didn't know Amazon offered TV passes! I'm going to look into that.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's going okay! I did have an appointment with my doctor today to get my x-Rays read and to check in. Unfortunately I have arthritis in my lumbar spine and also bone spurs in my hips, so I may always have limited range of motion even with PT.  I'm trying to stay positive though! This looks amazing! She's so cute!  KVD lipsticks in Thin Lizzy and Wolvesmouth. That's pretty much it! Keeping it under control. I like the new Everlasting colors, but much prefer a regular old lipstick for ease of touch-ups. I didn't know Amazon offered TV passes! I'm going to look into that.


I hope everything goes well with your appointment!  :hug: They do! You just buy the pass up front  and you get the episodes delivered to your library usually in the early morning after the episode has aired.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, I am team BUYITALL this month fo' sho.

  I have purchased:

  Look in a box basic brush set
  224 Tapered blending brush
  115 blush brush
  Brush Cleaner
  Look in a box: Style Maven

  Two of the new creamsheen lipsticks in Sweet Sakura and Star Magnolia

  Plus the stuff I posted about earlier.

  I'm uh...banned from shopping for awhile. A long while.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 19, 2015)

I need to be banned too lol I bought 5 pairs of shoes in the past week and trust me I don't need anymore shoes. That's not even counting all the makeup I've bought I was bad this month. I've actually been better the past few months at saving and not buying as much but the past few weeks have been a downward spiral of spending.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I need to be banned too lol I bought 5 pairs of shoes in the past week and trust me I don't need anymore shoes. That's not even counting all the makeup I've bought I was bad this month. I've actually been better the past few months at saving and not buying as much but the past few weeks have been a downward spiral of spending.


 I've been shoe buying too! Boots actually. I have one pair on backorder and one pair that came a couple days ago.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2015)

Today I learned: 1) My best MAC foundation match is actually NW13. #teampale 2) Creme In Your Coffee is life. How did I not own this shade before?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> 2) Creme In Your Coffee is life. How did I not own this shade before?


That's my shade! Though in the Pro Longwear Nourishing foundation NW15 works fine, since it runs a shade light.

  I just bought Cream In Your Coffee!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> That's my shade! Though in the Pro Longwear Nourishing foundation NW15 works fine, since it runs a shade light.  I just bought Cream In Your Coffee!!! LOVE IT.


 What are your other favorites from MAC? It'd always nice to hear from someone who is your same foundation shade! My daily lippies are Peach Blossom and Syrup, and for bold colors I like Fashion Revival, Morange, and All Fired Up the best.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> That's my shade! Though in the Pro Longwear Nourishing foundation NW15 works fine, since it runs a shade light.
> 
> *I just bought Cream In Your Coffee!!! LOVE IT.*


    It is pretty!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 19, 2015)

I officially need to be CUT OFF!!! I have been spending way too much lately, truly living up to the TEAM BUY IT ALL theme, hahaha. Besides makeup I bought some clothes and a new purse from the Nordstrom sale....although now there is another purse I am lemming. I need to be stopped, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next month is definitely purge month, time to clean out and let go of some old stuff, make room for some of this stuff!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 19, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've been shoe buying too! Boots actually. I have one pair on backorder and one pair that came a couple days ago.


  I got boots too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And sandals


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  Love those sandals!!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I got a new kitten and she's soooo cute!


   Oh look so cute love her x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora  Sorry to here you suffering with arthritis my mum has crumbling bones in her back etc  Due to that   But obviously me mums a lot older  Hope you get some pain relief Hun etc and care  Wishing you well xx


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Loving all the boots / shoes ladies


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add I got the becca champagne highlighter  and my Antasia contour on way to my friends in the us  too  25 dollars bargain free shipping  I didn't want to spend out more on one being I have never contoured  I bought a light so I'm hoping it be ok for me   I will get my items shipped a few days or a week  before we go away so it is there when I get to the villa    Just wanted to ask my friends shipping me my Victoria secret blanket to me that I won off insta from a lovely lady in feb I think it was anyhows just wondering  Hubby said I don't know what they will do with it ( usps) as it may not fit in the post box  Will they leave it on the door step or will I need to pick it up from a post office ? I haven't a clue what happens ?   Thanks in advance


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I *love* those boots! What brand are they?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's Creme In Your Coffee. And yes, I'm lazily laying in bed!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Sorry forgot to add I got the becca champagne highlighter  and my Antasia contour on way to my friends in the us  too  25 dollars bargain free shipping  I didn't want to spend out more on one being I have never contoured  I bought a light so I'm hoping it be ok for me   I will get my items shipped a few days or a week  before we go away so it is there when I get to the villa    Just wanted to ask my friends shipping me my Victoria secret blanket to me that I won off insta from a lovely lady in feb I think it was anyhows just wondering  Hubby said I don't know what they will do with it ( usps) as it may not fit in the post box  Will they leave it on the door step or will I need to pick it up from a post office ? I haven't a clue what happens ?   Thanks in advance


 I think they'll probably leave it on the door step. I would maybe call and you could see if they'll hold it at the post office for you instead.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thanks in advance


  If the villa complex has an office, they may leave it there but it'd be a good idea to call ahead and make sure they keep packages for you until you check in. I know some hotels and guest houses do it - some for free and some will charge you a small storage fee.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  I didn't know I needed this til now! It's gorgeous on you


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> If the villa complex has an office, they may leave it there but it'd be a good idea to call ahead and make sure they keep packages for you until you check in. I know some hotels and guest houses do it - some for free and some will charge you a small storage fee.


   Hi Hun thank you I don't know where the office would be though I wonder if it be on the site  It be ok if it arrived the day before or on the day we got there  It was funny in 2011 and 2012 as I had ordered nail polishes  Boxes of them lol and they were all stuffed in the post box  Hubby pulls up  Goes to look in there as you do when you arrive I suppose and found me parcels he said babe u got parcels already he didn't know nothing about lol


----------



## beautycool (Jul 20, 2015)

Will google the highlands reserve on there website to see if office on the grounds I wonder if there be as it's residential too most of it is residential


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> What are your other favorites from MAC? It'd always nice to hear from someone who is your same foundation shade! My daily lippies are Peach Blossom and Syrup, and for bold colors I like Fashion Revival, Morange, and All Fired Up the best.


These are my favorites:

  MAC Red
  Peach Blossom
  Pure Zen
  Myth
  Cream D'Nude
  Russian Red
  Giddy

  I also have two sheen supreme lipsticks that I like a lot, but they were limited edition and I don't think you can still buy them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> *I officially need to be CUT OFF!!! *I have been spending way too much lately, truly living up to the TEAM BUY IT ALL theme, hahaha. Besides makeup I bought some clothes and a new purse from the Nordstrom sale....although now there is another purse I am lemming. I need to be stopped, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Me too, but it's so easy to shop online with it being 100 degrees out today---way too hot to wear makeup but not too hot to buy it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


    Stunning!  You look absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


    Super cute!!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  Love it on you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too, but it's so easy to shop online with it being 100 degrees out today---*way too hot to wear makeup but not too hot to buy it*!!!








 True!

  Anyone else looking forward to the new H&M beauty range? I'm kinda in love with the packaging, especially the blush compact. Hopefully they have improved the quality of the makeup. The Lanvin collection lipsticks they had years ago were awesome, but their regular line was crap. Well, 20 years ago they had some nice stuff, I had a few things from them that I loved and that were actually good quality.







Mit dem neuen H&M Make-up wird der Herbst beauty-ful | GRAZIA Deutschland


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> True!
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to the new H&M beauty range? I'm kinda in love with the packaging, especially the blush compact. Hopefully they have improved the quality of the makeup. The Lanvin collection lipsticks they had years ago were awesome, but their regular line was crap. Well, 20 years ago they had some nice stuff, I had a few things from them that I loved and that were actually good quality.
> 
> ...


  That looks fun! Hopefully it's not complete crap.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

I *cannot. deal. *with this heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It's still 92 and that's cooled down.  Not okay.

  I need fall yesterday.  I'm beyond ready.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

MAC GV restock!! @laurennnxox


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I *cannot. deal. *with this heat. hboy: :hot:    It's still 92 and that's cooled down.  Not okay.  I need fall yesterday.  I'm beyond ready.


I hate it too.  Summer


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it too.  Summer


 I was actually thinking about you and Dolly since I know you're fellow haters. :haha:  Look what I ordered last night!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We really should have a thread about candles and home fragrance since I know so many of us love fall candles, etc. :eyelove:


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Stunning!  You look absolutely beautiful!!![/COLOR]


  I agree!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hate it today----so uncomfortable


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> MAC GV restock!! @laurennnxox


  I always miss the restocks


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I always miss the restocks


  Aw man! And stuff stuck around for a little while before the IG goons were even aware. I think one or two specktra ladies got extras in case people missed out so definitely keep an eye out in the clearance bin.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I was actually thinking about you and Dolly since I know you're fellow haters. :haha:  Look what I ordered last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Here's Creme In Your Coffee. And yes, I'm lazily laying in bed!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I hate it too.  Summer


 Summer can go eff itself lol  





Anaphora said:


> I was actually thinking about you and Dolly since I know you're fellow haters. :haha:  Look what I ordered last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remind me, I have a GC I need to unload at B&BW lol Great picks. Leaves & Cranberry woods are must haves for fall/winter.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too, but it's so easy to shop online with it being 100 degrees out today---way too hot to wear makeup but not too hot to buy it!!!








 So true! Haha. It's not quite as hot here, but definitely warm for our area and for ME, LOL, I don't do heat well. I have been overly stressed lately too, so that didn't help my shopping bug. And it doesn't help that Nordie's likes to ship things in 2, 3, sometimes even 4 shipments!! It looks like I bought way more than I did!! I am amazed my final purchase(the biggie) was just shipped and all in ONE shipment, I almost fainted from shock!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> So true! Haha. It's not quite as hot here, but definitely warm for our area and for ME, LOL, I don't do heat well. I have been overly stressed lately too, so that didn't help my shopping bug. And it doesn't help that Nordie's likes to ship things in 2, 3, sometimes even 4 shipments!! It looks like I bought way more than I did!! I am amazed my final purchase(the biggie) was just shipped and all i*n ONE shipment, I almost fainted from shock! *


    I didn't fare that well----I placed a single order and will get three shipments, but between you and me, a day that I get a package---any package---is a good day.  So, I'm
   looking forward to at least 3 happy days. I just like getting packages.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys don't know from heat. Try living in the central valley of California. It's pretty much 95-100+ for the entire summer.

  My boyfriend bought me the Look in a box:Advanced brush set as a very early Christmas present. YAY! Between that and the brushes I bought, I'll be pretty much set on brushes (but lord knows I'll probably buy more).


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 20, 2015)

I live in Phoenix, 100 degrees is a nice day lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I live in Phoenix, 100 degrees is a nice day lol


Ok, you win then. Ugh. I fucking hate the heat. It's hot 9 months out of the year here.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 21, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, you win then. Ugh. I fucking hate the heat. It's hot 9 months out of the year here.


  Yeah we get like maybe a month of jacket weather if we're lucky but I hate the cold too so I guess I'm better off here I visited my friend in Boston in April and froze my butt off lol.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jul 21, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> True!
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to the new H&M beauty range? I'm kinda in love with the packaging, especially the blush compact. Hopefully they have improved the quality of the makeup. The Lanvin collection lipsticks they had years ago were awesome, but their regular line was crap. Well, 20 years ago they had some nice stuff, I had a few things from them that I loved and that were actually good quality.
> 
> ...


  HHMMM I'm a sucker for this kind of minimalist packaging, for sure!  I know some people who like & Other Stories's beauty stuff, so maybe H&M took a page from their book.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 21, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> HHMMM I'm a sucker for this kind of minimalist packaging, for sure!  I know some people who like & Other Stories's beauty stuff, so maybe H&M took a page from their book.


  I hope so! I just got my first & Other Stories beauty product a couple of days ago and I love it! It's a bronzing cream and I'm very impressed with it, it gives the skin the most subtle tint that looks very natural on my fair cool toned skin, plus a healthy glow without visible shimmer. I would order a backup if the shipping wasn't 6€.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah we get like maybe a month of jacket weather if we're lucky but I hate the cold too so I guess I'm better off here I visited my friend in Boston in April and froze my butt off lol.
> I love the cold! I get to wear all the stuff I've knitted, and layer! It's awesome. Alas, it never gets that cold here. It's maybe sliiightly cold for a month or two and that's it.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 21, 2015)

Another day of 103 temperatures here! I hate the heat!!! I ventured out early in the morning to ulta to check out the new Anastasia palette and was disappointed. Did anybody pick it up? I thought some of the colors were lacking in pigmentation. IDK? Any thoughts???


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 21, 2015)

I got the too faced air buffed BB cream for $8 at Nordstrom rack today anyone use it before? I figured why not for that price.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2015)

I somehow managed to get two similar shades of lipstick today. Not sure how that happened, I guess I was drawn to that color? Haha. Apparently MAC Craving and NARS Audrey are similar. Craving is lighter though, and is an amplified so it has a different finish.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jul 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I hope so! I just got my first & Other Stories beauty product a couple of days ago and I love it! It's a bronzing cream and I'm very impressed with it, it gives the skin the most subtle tint that looks very natural on my fair cool toned skin, plus a healthy glow without visible shimmer. I would order a backup if the shipping wasn't 6€.


  Their shipping is so ridic--I just had an odd mix-up with a double order due to a site glitch, and I'm still a tiny bit salty about it because I had to pay double shipping twice.  (Hard life.)  I haven't actually used any of their products myself, but I'll check that out!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 22, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Their shipping is so ridic--I just had an odd mix-up with a double order due to a site glitch, and I'm still a tiny bit salty about it because I had to pay double shipping twice.  (Hard life.)  I haven't actually used any of their products myself, but I'll check that out!


  That sucks. :-/ I'm having some issues with them because of two returns, I've been waiting for a refund for 3 weeks when they finally said it was probably lost and did refund me. But I'm still waiting for the other one.

  I noticed yesterday that most of the H&M beauty stuff is already available online here, I'm waiting for a free shipping code to get a few things.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Another day of 103 temperatures here! I hate the heat!!! I ventured out early in the morning to ulta to check out the new Anastasia palette and was disappointed. Did anybody pick it up? I thought some of the colors were lacking in pigmentation. IDK? Any thoughts???


  I thought it was lacking in something. It's a nice palette but I skipped it. 
  Maybe I was having a meh day cause that's how it made me feel. 

  Today is warm, but the back room (my room) stays super hot. All the heat gets pushed to there, so I am always sweltering in the back.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 22, 2015)

UPS has two packages for me today and they are not here yet.

  I want to wear my new makeup to school today! I hope it gets here before I have to leave.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 22, 2015)

My packages arrived! And nothing was melted. I really like the brush set I bought. They're small but the brushes do the job and are very nice quality.

  ETA: I took a picture of my new makeup and my cat photobombed me.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My packages arrived! And nothing was melted. I really like the brush set I bought. They're small but the brushes do the job and are very nice quality.  ETA: I took a picture of my new makeup and my cat photobombed me.


 Love it!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 22, 2015)

I grabbed Stone lipstick and Pink Swoon blush today. Love both! Stone somehow makes my eyes appear greener.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 24, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  Lovely!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh ladies I need some love tonight. There is this girl at school who is like....she just gets on my every last fucking nerve. She blatantly ignores me when I talk, purposely avoids me, leaves me out of conversations, interrupts me when I'm speaking in class...she's just awful. It has gotten to the point where I notice a huge difference when she's not in class. Like it's such a relief. I talked to the teacher and she was very understanding...but I still feel kinda sour about the whole thing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh ladies I need some love tonight. There is this girl at school who is like....she just gets on my every last fucking nerve. She blatantly ignores me when I talk, purposely avoids me, leaves me out of conversations, interrupts me when I'm speaking in class...she's just awful. It has gotten to the point where I notice a huge difference when she's not in class. Like it's such a relief. I talked to the teacher and she was very understanding...but I still feel kinda sour about the whole thing.


  Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I know some people like that, and the best thing to do....Ignore them! People like that are in it for the attention, she knows she can make you feel awful.
  Do not let her get to you! You are a strong & smart woman.
  If you feel sour still, maybe try confronting her. Ask her, what's the deal? 
  Hopefully the answer can help you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow I haven't been on this thread in a while...I wanted to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heeeey!!!
  How is everyone doing? Hope you all have a fantastic weekend! Any plans?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow I haven't been on this thread in a while...I wanted to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to see my kids on Saturday and have some naughty fun with a friend of mine on Sunday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm going to see my kids on Saturday and have some naughty fun with a friend of mine on Sunday


Aww how sweet  & lol have fun babe


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered the Too Faced Hangover Rx primer since Ebates was at 8% and every review says it's nice and hydrating! I got the YSL Blur primer and perfector duo too! Excited to try all of them.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2015)

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Have a great weekend, ladies!








You too Nay!! Thank you!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> You too Nay!! Thank you!!


  Thanks, V!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Have a great weekend, ladies!


  You too, Nay


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 25, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Have a great weekend, ladies!


 You too! :hug:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2015)

Ooops! My finger slipped and I bought another look in a box kit from Nordies.

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-look-in-a-box-sophisticate-face-kit-113-value/4081744?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=684

  Now I own, uh, all of them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ooops! My finger slipped and I bought another look in a box kit from Nordies.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-look-in-a-box-sophisticate-face-kit-113-value/4081744?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=684
> 
> Now I own, uh, all of them.


I keep thinking about that one too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Having a problem.  My wish list is out of control.  That is nothing new.  What _*is*_ new is that I'm having a tough time prioritizing.  I usually only have this problem when the holiday stuff starts coming out.  I know that will be soon too.  Most of the stuff I want is not stuff I think will sell out or anything but I'm just stumped.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Having a problem.  My wish list is out of control.  That is nothing new.  What _*is*_ new is that I'm having a tough time prioritizing.  I usually only have this problem when the holiday stuff starts coming out.  I know that will be soon too.  Most of the stuff I want is not stuff I think will sell out or anything but I'm just stumped.


  get the limited edition stuff first, unless the stuff on your wish list is essentials that you need to restock. That's usually my policy. If I know it's going to be around awhile, I'm less likely to snatch it up quickly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Having a problem.  My wish list is out of control.  That is nothing new.  What _*is*_ new is that I'm having a tough time prioritizing.  I usually only have this problem when the holiday stuff starts coming out.  I know that will be soon too.  Most of the stuff I want is not stuff I think will sell out or anything but I'm just stumped.


  What's on your list? That would help us better prioritize the list.
  Always get LE stuff first, usually most holiday items are LE so that could not work lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What's on your list? That would help us better prioritize the list.
> Always get LE stuff first, usually most holiday items are LE so that could not work lol


Yes, I will get limited items first but I don't have too many limited edition wants at the moment.  Only limited I can think of are Tom Ford items but I think I only want 2 or 3 things. Oh and a Nars palette but Nars doesn't exactly sell out on me.  Oh and my perfume addiction is resurfacing. That's really my issue.  Buy expensive perfume or buy a bunch of smaller items.  Plus I have to keep in mind that holiday will be dropping before you know it and funds must be available. I'll figure it out.  I just wanted to voice my frustrations to sympathetic ears.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2015)

I am like TEAMBUYALLTHENARS.

  I've recently fallen in love with the brand. I just came back from a makeover at the NARS counter and now my wish list is a mile long!

  Here's the pics I took of the makeup she did on me. She was SUPER nice. I want to work for NARS or MAC when I finish school and she gave me a lot of insider tips.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am like TEAMBUYALLTHENARS.
> 
> I've recently fallen in love with the brand. I just came back from a makeover at the NARS counter and now my wish list is a mile long!
> 
> Here's the pics I took of the makeup she did on me. She was SUPER nice. I want to work for NARS or MAC when I finish school and she gave me a lot of insider tips.


  Love the look!  I quite liked the look I had a Nars makeover.  I bought many of the products and am still have products they used on me on my wish list.  Love the lipstick.  What color is it?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love the look!  I quite liked the look I had a Nars makeover.  I bought many of the products and am still have products they used on me on my wish list.  Love the lipstick.  What color is it?


The lipstick is Blonde Venus with Borneo lip liner.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 26, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am like TEAMBUYALLTHENARS.  I've recently fallen in love with the brand. I just came back from a makeover at the NARS counter and now my wish list is a mile long!  Here's the pics I took of the makeup she did on me. She was SUPER nice. I want to work for NARS or MAC when I finish school and she gave me a lot of insider tips.


 Beautiful!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 27, 2015)

@Vineetha I posted a swatch of the Topshop highlighter on IG, I wanted to post it here, but don't know how, lol. It has lots of pink sparkles, really pretty and such a fun product, but too wild for a daytime look because of the shimmer factor. Also nice on the lips!

  I also got the Topshop Glow Pot in Polished, I love it! Very smooth and creamy formula, a nice everyday highlight. Two of their Jelly Blushes are on their way to me too, they're on sale and they have a full size mascara GWP when you buy two or more beauty items. And H&M finally has a free shipping code, so two blushes, two body scrubs and a makeup bag were ordered as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> @Vineetha I posted a swatch of the Topshop highlighter on IG, I wanted to post it here, but don't know how, lol. It has lots of pink sparkles, really pretty and such a fun product, but too wild for a daytime look because of the shimmer factor. Also nice on the lips!
> 
> I also got the Topshop Glow Pot in Polished, I love it! Very smooth and creamy formula, a nice everyday highlight. Two of their Jelly Blushes are on their way to me too, they're on sale and they have a full size mascara GWP when you buy two or more beauty items. And H&M finally has a free shipping code, so two blushes, two body scrubs and a makeup bag were ordered as well.


  Thanks Nay!! I saw it!! It looks so pretty!!!





Yay for H&M haul!! Waiting to hear your thoughts on those as well (esp bushes of course)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone interested in those new Buxom lipsticks?
  They look pretty awesome.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jul 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone interested in those new Buxom lipsticks?
> They look pretty awesome.


  *raises hand*

  I put one in my favs.. & in my basket...Lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone interested in those new Buxom lipsticks? They look pretty awesome.


 Yes!! 30 shades D!! :shock:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! 30 shades D!! :shock:


30 shades of D? :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> 30 shades of D?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I put one in my favs.. & in my basket...Lol.


  Lol which are you getting?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2015)

Naynadine said:


>





Dolly Snow said:


> Which ones are you liking? or were you saying all 30 lol :haha:   :lmao: Naomi haha   Lol which are you getting?


 :encore:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> 30 shades of D? :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I put one in my favs.. & in my basket...Lol.
> 
> ...


  or Vee!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I don't deserve any-----product overload!!![/COLOR]:haha:      :haha:      :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF]or Vee!!!!![/COLOR]


:lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I don't deserve any-----product overload!!![/COLOR]:haha:      :haha:      :lol:     [COLOR=0000FF]or Vee!!!!![/COLOR]


 :haha: okay then maybe later!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 29, 2015)

I can't buy anything else. I have spent, um, A LOT on makeup this month. Tons of brushes and both look in a box palettes from Nordstrom.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, so the brush cleaner from MAC is like the best stuff ever. It makes your brushes SOFTER and totally cleans out the makeup easily. I will never go back to using shampoo again. This stuff rocks.


----------



## mel33t (Jul 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyone interested in those new Buxom lipsticks? They look pretty awesome.


  Yes! They look gorgeous. I'm interested in the texture, gonna swatch first


----------



## mel33t (Jul 30, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so the brush cleaner from MAC is like the best stuff ever. It makes your brushes SOFTER and totally cleans out the makeup easily. I will never go back to using shampoo again. This stuff rocks.


  It's amazing stuff. I use the beauty blender bar cleanser for a deep clean though, its really fast!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, so the brush cleaner from MAC is like the best stuff ever. It makes your brushes SOFTER and totally cleans out the makeup easily. I will never go back to using shampoo again. This stuff rocks.
> I completely agree. It works so well. Recently though, I've tried the Naimies brush cleaner & now I swear by it
> 
> 
> ...


  If you are able to post swatches please tag me on IG so I can see them or post them here lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2015)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jul 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing?


 Doing well although work is so demanding


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm doing well. School is taking up all my time and energy but I've received 100% on every test and assessment. I love it so much. I look forward to every day.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing?


  Feeling a little sick the last couple of days. :-/ I'll try to get some rest on the weekend and not be online so much. I received my first order of Givenchy l/s and the H&M stuff today, will play with and also reply to PMs when I feel better. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing?


  Not that great. My brother's mom died a couple weeks ago - meaning three deaths in the last two months, four including my kitty. My dad got a biopsy on his lung done Monday and we should get the results today. I'm terrified.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing?


  :hello2: Dolly. I am blessed. No complaints.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 31, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not that great. My brother's mom died a couple weeks ago - meaning three deaths in the last two months, four including my kitty. My dad got a biopsy on his lung done Monday and we should get the results today. I'm terrified.


  Hi @CrinsonQuill157. My condolences to you and your family. Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat. I hope things will get better soon. Sending my prayers that your dad will hear nothing but positive news about his biopsy. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :hello2: Dolly. I am blessed. No complaints.


That's wonderful to hear Vande :kiss:   





charismafulltv said:


> Doing well although work is so demanding


That's great & hopefully you can relax soon.  





pandorablack said:


> I'm doing well. School is taking up all my time and energy but I've received 100% on every test and assessment. I love it so much. I look forward to every day.


 That's so amazing PB. I am happy for you :kiss:   





Naynadine said:


> Feeling a little sick the last couple of days. :-/ I'll try to get some rest on the weekend and not be online so much. I received my first order of Givenchy l/s and the H&M stuff today, will play with and also reply to PMs when I feel better. Hope everyone is doing well! :kissy:


Take your time Nay. I hope the sick feeling passes soon. It can really ruin our day to day life. Ppst pictures of the haull if you can. I'd love to see :kiss: feel better   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Not that great. My brother's mom died a couple weeks ago - meaning three deaths in the last two months, four including my kitty. My dad got a biopsy on his lung done Monday and we should get the results today. I'm terrified.


Oh CQ :hug: my heart is with you & your family at this time. That is far too much to cope with in such a short time. I'm hoping for the best results of your fathers biopsy :kiss:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 31, 2015)

One of my MAC packages is arriving today! It's out for delivery. I wasn't expecting it until Monday (which is what the tracking originally said) so I'm pleased.


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everyone doing?


  Hey Dolly! Things aren't too bad here. We have a holiday on Monday so I'm glad that I don't have to go into work. How are things with you and your family?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 31, 2015)

I just went to Nordstrom and bought a bunch of NARS products. Lipstick in Blonde Venus, matching lipliner, navy stylio eyeliner, makeup removing water, concealer, orgasm blush. I've been a bad, bad girl this month.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Dolly! Things aren't too bad here. We have a holiday on Monday so I'm glad that I don't have to go into work. How are things with you and your family?


  Lol I am glad for you too. A little short vacation from work can do a lot of good. Any plans?
  Things are ok. No surgery date, yet. We hit another snag, so now we are working on that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 31, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi @CrinsonQuill157. My condolences to you and your family. Sorry to hear of the loss of your cat. I hope things will get better soon. Sending my prayers that your dad will hear nothing but positive news about his biopsy. *fingers crossed*


 
  Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.











What a relief CQ! Hopefully you find out what it is soon.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh CQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, D! I feel a bit better today. Looks like I'm getting the 2nd load of Givenchy lippies today. I already tried a nude shade, the formula is pretty nice, very smooth application and a satiny finish. Will try to take some pics later.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.


  What huge relief. That is great news.   :stars:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.


That's such a relief! I'm glad.

  Ok, so I went to the NARS counter again. I bought an entire makeup look that they put on me the other day. And some of their purifying foaming face wash, which I LOVE. That combined with their makeup removing water means ALL the makeup gets removed from my face! I was having problems getting all of it off with my old cleanser.

  I have so much new makeup and brushes! My haul this month was HUGE.


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.


  That is definitely great news!! Hopefully everything else starts looking up for you soon!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies - good news, it is not a tumor or cancer! We still don't know what it is but at least it is not worst case scenario.


Yay! :hug:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Laura Mercier Kajal liner?  I was going to skip it but I saw it today and swatched it on my hand. I thought it would be like the Guerlain one I have and never use.  I wasn't even sure it was black so I asked the SA and he said it was black. I wondered if it was shimmery.  He said no but it has a wet look and should only be used on the upper lash line.  I was quite intrigued.  Now I want it, the eye palette and at least 3 of the lipsticks.  Yikes!  I wasn't even thinking about this collection before today and now its moved to the top of my list.  Off to look for swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks doll! It's carnival/festival season here for us this weekend so everyone is the party mood. I'm not doing too much but my church is having a fun day on Monday so that'll be the highlight of the weekend for me. We're having some friends over for Sunday lunch tomorrow as well so that'll be good too! Any plans for you this weekend. I hope you guys start getting good news and get everything sorted so they can just focus on recovery!!
> 
> That is definitely great news!! Hopefully everything else starts looking up for you soon!


  Sounds like fun shars. Enjoy your weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My plans consist of making a big batch of pozole (done), eating said pozole w/ family (done)lol & loving up my pups (done).  
  My chi had 6 puppies about 3 weeks ago. 
  They have lined up a few procedures. My moms been crying a lot because of it.
  Of course that means everything we have done for the heart surgery, will become outdated by the time we are finished & she will have to do it all over again


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a lot of new makeup to try. I ended up grabbing Echo, Santa Sangre, Nosferatu and Exorcism in the new kvd lippies and I was on vacation in Vegas so I stopped by a cco and grabbed a Bobbi brown shimmer brick, Mac strobe liquid, moth pressed pigment and full of joy blush. I also picked up the glam glow set from Nordstrom and tried on the blue mask treatment last night and my face is so soft this morning wow, also grabbed the bite Opal lipstick and I had several $10 off a purchase coupons from urban decay's holiday promo last year so I was able to grab matte blackmail lipstick, rapture blush, a build your own palette and shockwave moon dust shadow all for only $40 when they had free shipping not too long ago.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2015)

My second MAC Look In A Box set is coming today. I already have makeup on so I'll wait until tomorrow to try it. But you KNOW I'm gonna swatch it.

  My NARS and MAC haul this month was huge. HUGE. I bought the purifying foam cleanser from NARS, got a free gift with extra large samples of their hydrating toner, and bought their replenishing moisture cream, optimal brightening concentrate.Plus their eyeshadow primer, three eyeshadows, a brow pencil, two liquid eyeliners, lip liner, lipstick, makeup removing water, eye makeup remover. My MAC haul includes Natural radiance primer, pro longwear powder, strawberry blonde brow pencil, three lipsticks (plus a lipstick I got for B2M), two brush sets, two full size brushes (blush brush and domed blending brush), brush cleaner and two look in a box palettes.

  Um. I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until Christmas. But he didn't believe me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh! And Nordstrom gave me a free gift for spending so much...it was a "surprise" gift. Turned out to be a full size bottle of Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I have a lot of new makeup to try. I ended up grabbing Echo, Santa Sangre, Nosferatu and Exorcism in the new kvd lippies and I was on vacation in Vegas so I stopped by a cco and grabbed a Bobbi brown shimmer brick, Mac strobe liquid, moth pressed pigment and full of joy blush. I also picked up the glam glow set from Nordstrom and tried on the blue mask treatment last night and my face is so soft this morning wow, also grabbed the bite Opal lipstick and I had several $10 off a purchase coupons from urban decay's holiday promo last year so I was able to grab matte blackmail lipstick, rapture blush, a build your own palette and shockwave moon dust shadow all for only $40 when they had free shipping not too long ago.


Nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My second MAC Look In A Box set is coming today. I already have makeup on so I'll wait until tomorrow to try it. But you KNOW I'm gonna swatch it.
> 
> My NARS and MAC haul this month was huge. HUGE. I bought the purifying foam cleanser from NARS, got a free gift with extra large samples of their hydrating toner, and bought their replenishing moisture cream, optimal brightening concentrate.Plus their eyeshadow primer, three eyeshadows, a brow pencil, two liquid eyeliners, lip liner, lipstick, makeup removing water, eye makeup remover. My MAC haul includes Natural radiance primer, pro longwear powder, strawberry blonde brow pencil, three lipsticks (plus a lipstick I got for B2M), two brush sets, two full size brushes (blush brush and domed blending brush), brush cleaner and two look in a box palettes.
> 
> ...


  Wow that's a great gift.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 3, 2015)

I managed to snag a Pleasurebomb off the CB! It was one of only two RiRi lipsticks I had really wished I hadn't missed and I'm so glad I have it now. It is SO beautiful. I was afraid it might pull too cool toned (I've discovered that I feel clownish in pinks that lean too blue, ie Flat Out Fabulous and Good Kisser) but it's got enough red in it that I can pull it off.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I managed to snag a Pleasurebomb off the CB! It was one of only two RiRi lipsticks I had really wished I hadn't missed and I'm so glad I have it now. It is SO beautiful. I was afraid it might pull too cool toned (I've discovered that I feel clownish in pinks that lean too blue, ie Flat Out Fabulous and Good Kisser) but it's got enough red in it that I can pull it off.


Awesome! I've always been kind of sad about missing PB too. Congrats on finding it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I managed to snag a Pleasurebomb off the CB! It was one of only two RiRi lipsticks I had really wished I hadn't missed and I'm so glad I have it now. It is SO beautiful. I was afraid it might pull too cool toned (I've discovered that I feel clownish in pinks that lean too blue, ie Flat Out Fabulous and Good Kisser) but it's got enough red in it that I can pull it off.


  Wonderful. Pleasurebomb is such a beautiful color. Enjoy!  





NaomiH said:


> Awesome! I've always been kind of sad about missing PB too. Congrats on finding it!


  I gave two away.  I wish I had known you wanted one. I hope you can snag one soon. Good luck.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 6, 2015)

I went a little nuts today with the spending! I got: Royally Riotous How Tropical Pillow Talk Stone Lip Pencil  Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24HR in 100 Ivoire N* Strobe Cream  *I had this before but the color match was wrong. I love, love, love this formula.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wonderful. Pleasurebomb is such a beautiful color. Enjoy! I gave two away.  I wish I had known you wanted one. I hope you can snag one soon. Good luck.


Thanks Vande!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> *I had this before but the color match was wrong. I love, love, love this formula.   You and me both! I just got another NARS haul.
> 
> Just got my makeup done at the NARS counter and bought all the stuff they put on my eyes. We did a dramatic smokey eye a la Taylor Momson. Dual intensity eyeshadow was used in Sycorax over a velvet shadow stick in Filibuste. And kohl eyeliner plus Audacious mascara (although I didn't buy the mascara since I have a deluxe sample). I also got some loose powder in Snow.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You and me both! I just got another NARS haul.    Just got my makeup done at the NARS counter and bought all the stuff they put on my eyes. We did a dramatic smokey eye a la Taylor Momson. Dual intensity eyeshadow was used in Sycorax over a velvet shadow stick in Filibuste. And kohl eyeliner plus Audacious mascara (although I didn't buy the mascara since I have a deluxe sample). I also got some loose powder in Snow.


  Love it! The new formula for the Shadow sticks are really impressive!   @Crimsonquill Hope you're doing okay and I'm glad to hear about your dad and that it's not worst case scenario :hug: thinking of you girlie.   I'm sorry I've been so MIA lately, definitely missed you all  Just been dealing with a lot on my plate, nothing bad.   I feel like I'm so behind in the beauty world lol.


----------



## Shars (Aug 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I feel like I'm so behind in the beauty world lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I feel like I'm so behind in the beauty world lol.






 Hi there Mel-----we'll  gladly enable you help you get caught up


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> :hug:


  :frenz:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Mel-----we'll  gladly enable you help you get caught up[/COLOR]:frenz:


  Yes! What do I need to buy :haha:


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey ladies!

  Does anyone have experience with the Mineralize Moisture foundation?  I liked it in store and they make my color (NW13), so I bought it.  I've tried it with 3 brushes and a beauty blender and still can't get it to look good.  It look oily, streaky, and refuses to cover anything.  I thought I'd love it since my SFF can dry my skin out, but this just isn't working.  I might take it back even though I really hate returning makeup.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies!  Does anyone have experience with the Mineralize Moisture foundation?  I liked it in store and they make my color (NW13), so I bought it.  I've tried it with 3 brushes and a beauty blender and still can't get it to look good.  It look oily, streaky, and refuses to cover anything.  I thought I'd love it since my SFF can dry my skin out, but this just isn't working.  I might take it back even though I really hate returning makeup.


  I like that foundation but I find that less is more with it. It streaks really easily and is a bit of a pain to work with. I dot it on my face where I need coverage and then blend in with a RT brush, a small stippling brush would work well or their buffing brush. Make sure your skin is well moisturized too and I set it with MSF natural.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Mineralize Moisture foundation?  I liked it in store and they make my color (NW13), so I bought it.  I've tried it with 3 brushes and a beauty blender and still can't get it to look good.  It look oily, streaky, and refuses to cover anything.  I thought I'd love it since my SFF can dry my skin out, but this just isn't working.  I might take it back even though I really hate returning makeup.


  If you can't make it work, return it. Maybe you'll like the upcoming Waterweight Foundation better, it comes in NW13, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Mineralize Moisture foundation?  I liked it in store and they make my color (NW13), so I bought it.  I've tried it with 3 brushes and a beauty blender and still can't get it to look good.  It look oily, streaky, and refuses to cover anything.  I thought I'd love it since my SFF can dry my skin out, but this just isn't working.  I might take it back even though I really hate returning makeup.


  I liked it, especially for my dry skin. But it looked way to oily and had a lot of slip to it.
  Honestly take it back. It didn't work for me either.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey all,

  So what holiday items are calling your name?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all,  So what holiday items are calling your name?


  Evening Rendevous and WOG. You?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Evening Rendevous and WOG. You?


A ton of stuff, that I have to cut down lol But from Mac Holiday...so far two lipsticks. I can't wait to see the rest of the collection.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone interested with OCC RTW lip tars?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all,  So what holiday items are calling your name?


 WOG for sure!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A ton of stuff, that I have to cut down lol But from Mac Holiday...so far two lipsticks. I can't wait to see the rest of the collection.


  Which two lipsticks?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Anyone interested with OCC RTW lip tars?


I am but I can't buy just yet. Which shades do you want?   





Vandekamp said:


> Which two lipsticks?


Please Me & Evening Rendezvous     





charismafulltv said:


> WOG for sure!!!


I may pick up a BU


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2015)

From MAC so far only Please Me, maybe WOG. Guerlain Balls and Chanel blush & nail polish, and maybe the Hourglass palette, but it will be crazy pricey and I'm pretty much just interested in the new highlighter shade it contains.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> From MAC so far only Please Me, maybe WOG. Guerlain Balls and Chanel blush & nail polish, and maybe the Hourglass palette, but it will be crazy pricey and I'm pretty much just interested in the new highlighter shade it contains.


The hourglass palette is my main interest, as well as some Kat von D items. Those holiday Guerlain meteorites are :eyelove: so gorgeous


----------



## ryan-eh (Aug 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Has anyone tried the Laura Mercier Kajal liner?  I was going to skip it but I saw it today and swatched it on my hand. I thought it would be like the Guerlain one I have and never use.  I wasn't even sure it was black so I asked the SA and he said it was black. I wondered if it was shimmery.  He said no but it has a wet look and should only be used on the upper lash line.  I was quite intrigued.  Now I want it, the eye palette and at least 3 of the lipsticks.  Yikes!  I wasn't even thinking about this collection before today and now its moved to the top of my list.  Off to look for swatches.


  I don't really wear black eyeliner much but I'm very interested in the lipsticks now.  I hadn't even heard about this collection yet.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am but I can't buy just yet. Which shades do you want? Please Me & Evening Rendezvous  I may pick up a BU


 I got memento , Lydia and digitalis


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 14, 2015)

You guys, I have officially run out of room to store my makeup. I have a full trunk case and a vanity organizer and they're both full. Plus some random makeup bags. Maybe I do need that dresser from Ikea.

  I just bought some more NARS. Man, I love this makeup brand. I've been wearing the same makeup look for like a week straight though, it's so easy and dramatic (just a black smokey eye with a shadow stick and some black eyeshadow and eyeliner and a nude lip).

  I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until the VIB sale. Let's see if I can stick to it. He doesn't believe me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> You guys, I have officially run out of room to store my makeup. I have a full trunk case and a vanity organizer and they're both full. Plus some random makeup bags. Maybe I do need that dresser from Ikea.
> 
> I just bought some more NARS. Man, I love this makeup brand. I've been wearing the same makeup look for like a week straight though, it's so easy and dramatic (just a black smokey eye with a shadow stick and some black eyeshadow and eyeliner and a nude lip).
> 
> I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until the VIB sale. Let's see if I can stick to it. He doesn't believe me.


  You do need a dresser, it will make all the difference. 
  Have you tried the Nars Audacious mascara? I am curious


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lydia is a great shade, awesome picks btw
> 
> You do need a dresser, it will make all the difference.
> Have you tried the Nars Audacious mascara? I am curious


Yes I have! I got a deluxe sample from Nordstrom. It's really, really nice. I've been using it every day since I got it. It takes several coats, but it does give lots of volume and length. It doesn't flake off at all, and it's fairly easy to remove with makeup remover.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes I have! I got a deluxe sample from Nordstrom. It's really, really nice. I've been using it every day since I got it. It takes several coats, but it does give lots of volume and length. It doesn't flake off at all, and it's fairly easy to remove with makeup remover.


  Sounds great, ok you convinced me to try it/buy it lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes I have! I got a deluxe sample from Nordstrom. It's really, really nice. I've been using it every day since I got it. It takes several coats, but it does give lots of volume and length. It doesn't flake off at all, and it's fairly easy to remove with makeup remover.


  I'm going to have to try that mascara. I've been wondering if it would live up to the "audacious" name, especially with the lipsticks being so great.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm going to have to try that mascara. I've been wondering if it would live up to the "audacious" name, especially with the lipsticks being so great.


The lipsticks ARE pretty amazing. I'm not sure the mascara is quite as fab, but I definitely like it. It's good quality like everything NARS makes.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 17, 2015)

I like the Audacious mascara. It's not super volumizing but it really lengthens my lashes. It does have a similar brush to Benefits they're real which I do not love because it hurts. Like the spikes are hard plastic.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I like the Audacious mascara. It's not super volumizing but it really lengthens my lashes. It does have a similar brush to Benefits t*hey're real which I do not love because it hurts. Like the spikes are hard plastic.*


  It does, doesn't it. I'm always afraid of poking my eye with those darn spikes which is a shame because it does wonders for my inner corner lashes that most mascara wands don't pick up without me smudging black over my eyeshadow.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I like the Audacious mascara. It's not super volumizing but it really lengthens my lashes. It does have a similar brush to Benefits they're real which I do not love because it hurts. Like the spikes are hard plastic.


  It does, huh lol I love that damn mascara. It is my all time fave, but that brush...ouch


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

30% off the Nars site right now, enter makeupshowny at checkout....I'm making a list lol, code ends 8/31


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 30% off the Nars site right now, enter makeupshowny at checkout....I'm making a list lol, code ends 8/31


  haha saw that D and suddenly my cart is full!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha saw that D and suddenly my cart is full!! :haha:


Lol I have to ask...with what??? :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I have to ask...with what??? :haha:


 With stuff I don't need D!!  some dual intensity blushes, audacious lipstick, that nars set with full size illuminatir, mini multiple and lipgloss :haha: :loco: I don't think I am doing it though


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 17, 2015)

I just totally spent a ton of cash on Nars from Nordstrom...

  I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until the VIB sale, but this is just as good of a discount. Hmm.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 30% off the Nars site right now, enter makeupshowny at checkout....I'm making a list lol, code ends 8/31


  Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 30% off the Nars site right now, enter makeupshowny at checkout....I'm making a list lol, code ends 8/31


  You guys have such good deals over there! I'm moving, lol!

  I assembled some Ikea furniture today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sure that counts as a workout.
  There was a murder today in my little hometown, a taxidriver got stabbed in front of the town hall. Everyone's in shock. They did arrest a suspect, hope they got the right guy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> With stuff I don't need D!!  some dual intensity blushes, audacious lipstick, that nars set with full size illuminatir, mini multiple and lipgloss :haha: :loco: I don't think I am doing it though


:haha: buy it all   





hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I've got the new Kohliner, Blkr blush, and Telesto eyeshadow in my cart contemplating. Honestly it is better than the 20% off F&F! Thanks Dolly!


:winkiss: anytime    





pandorablack said:


> I just totally spent a ton of cash on Nars from Nordstrom...  I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until the VIB sale, but this is just as good of a discount. Hmm.


This sale is awesome, don't pass it up oke:    





Naynadine said:


> You guys have such good deals over there! I'm moving, lol!  I assembled some Ikea furniture today... :thud:  Pretty sure that counts as a workout. There was a murder today in my little hometown, a taxidriver got stabbed in front of the town hall. Everyone's in shock. They did arrest a suspect, hope they got the right guy.


It sure does count as a workout and a brain exercise too lol Oh wow, that sounds intense for a small town. Hopefully, it is the right person.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been low buying lately and it's kind of nice to know that I can. I have been buying more indie perfumes lately, though I'm finding myself frustrated with the lack of longevity some of them have.   I'm having some issues figuring out my undertone. I thought I was cool toned since I'm a good match for NW10 and NW13 depending on the time of year. But I've noticed that warmer reds and pinks tend to look better on me than more blue based reds and pinks do. Eg All Fired Up looks amazing on me but Flat Out Fabulous looks clownish in comparison. Does this mean I lean more warm than I realized? Or maybe neutral leaning warm since I can decently wear NW shades?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm having some issues figuring out my undertone. I thought I was cool toned since I'm a good match for NW10 and NW13 depending on the time of year. But I've noticed that warmer reds and pinks tend to look better on me than more blue based reds and pinks do. Eg All Fired Up looks amazing on me but Flat Out Fabulous looks clownish in comparison. Does this mean I lean more warm than I realized? Or maybe neutral leaning warm since I can decently wear NW shades?


  Have you tried BPAL?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 21, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have you tried BPAL?


  I have one - Lemon Scented Sticky Bat - and I love it, but I don't love their prices and shipping cost compared to other indies.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 21, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have one - Lemon Scented Sticky Bat - and I love it, but I don't love their prices and shipping cost compared to other indies.


Oh man I love BPAL. I think it's the best of the indie perfume companies. I finally had to stop buying it though when I realized I had more perfume than I'd ever use. I still have a huge box of it.

  I just got $80 in Nordstrom Notes!!! I bought a Kate Spade purse and wallet. I am going to be doing all my makeup shopping at Nordstrom from now on. I like the rewards better than Sephora.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Oh man I love BPAL. I think it's the best of the indie perfume companies. I finally had to stop buying it though when I realized I had more perfume than I'd ever use. I still have a huge box of it.
> 
> I just got $80 in Nordstrom Notes!!! I bought a Kate Spade purse and wallet. I am going to be doing all my makeup shopping at Nordstrom from now on. I like the rewards better than Sephora.


  They have a really good GWP right now if you spend $125 or more at once.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> They have a really good GWP right now if you spend $125 or more at once.


 Yeah I got it it's pretty good you get some pretty big sample sizes of products and a big makeup bag.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 21, 2015)

mel33t said:


> They have a really good GWP right now if you spend $125 or more at once.


I know! I just got several.

  And during the Anniversary sale I got a full size bottle of Prada Infusion D'Iris for free.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2015)

Fear: The walking dead on tonight....Who is watching?????
  I AM!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if any ladies here buy indie polish, but there are some major issues with an indie polish company going on: 

  http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html

  How horrible. And what makes it worse is the company's response.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not sure if any ladies here buy indie polish, but there are some major issues with an indie polish company going on:
> 
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> How horrible. And what makes it worse is the company's response.


  Oh wow that's awful!! And the company decides to do a 50% off on the damaged products?!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not sure if any ladies here buy indie polish, but there are some major issues with an indie polish company going on:
> 
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> How horrible. And what makes it worse is the company's response.


 That really sucks----so glad my NP addiction did't take me down that particular rabbit hole.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not sure if any ladies here buy indie polish, but there are some major issues with an indie polish company going on:   http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2...happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html  How horrible. And what makes it worse is the company's response.


 Omg first I am hearing about the brand but their Responses :shock: and a 50% saLe on the same stuff??!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 24, 2015)

The pictures of the damage to people's nails omg I would sue if that happened to me some of them had all of their nail lifting up and pain I can't even imagine ugh. And the fact that it seems like they tried to keep it hush hush instead of dealing with it gross hopefully no one buys their polish anymore.


----------



## ryan-eh (Aug 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm not sure if any ladies here buy indie polish, but there are some major issues with an indie polish company going on:
> 
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> How horrible. And what makes it worse is the company's response.


  Oh my god this is unbelievable!  Their reaction could practically not be any worse.  And is it even legal to not have insurance?  That post notes the timing of when they filed for incorporation--to me that creates huge issues of possibly personal liability for the company's officers, directors, etc.  Based on that post, they deserve it.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fear: The walking dead on tonight....Who is watching?????
> I AM!!!


  Just watched it, I really enjoyed it! Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Just watched it, I really enjoyed it! Can't wait for the next episode.


  I thought it was great. Glad someone else enjoyed it too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fear: The walking dead on tonight....Who is watching?????
> I AM!!!


I watched it today.  It is good but so different from the original series.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I watched it today.  It is good but so different from the original series.


 Is it good? I'll watch tomorrow night


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm all about the polish lately! Just ordered two bottles of the Nordstrom exclusive Cirque nail polishes and four bottles of Nails Inc. Gel Effect! I'm excited!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 26, 2015)

As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


 So sorry to hear this CQ


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


 I'm so sorry. This has happened to me before and it's so so unfair. They should at least give fair warning so you could look for additional employment.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 26, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so sorry. This has happened to me before and it's so so unfair. They should at least give fair warning so you could look for additional employment.


  I know. Thank God I have money put up. I don't know what I would do if I didn't.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


  Sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you soon @CrimsonQuill157.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope things turn around for you soon @CrimsonQuill157.


 
  Thanks ladies. It just seems never ending lately.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


  Awwwww I'm so sorry to hear that. It's like a never ending cycle of drama. I've certainly have been there. Sending good thoughts & hoping for things to get better for you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


I'm so sorry :hug: :kiss:


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> As if the bad stuff can't stop on my end, they just cut me from 40 hours to 20 hours at work. I can barely make my bills with that. 2015 is making out to be the worst year ever.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things improve soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey all, how are all of you?

  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air.
  And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list.
  But I hope you all are having a great day & week


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?
> 
> We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air.
> And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list.
> But I hope you all are having a great day & week


  Get well soon, D! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wishing all the best for your mom!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?
> 
> We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air.
> And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list.
> But I hope you all are having a great day & week


I hope you feel better soon.

  I'm ok. Just trying to finish beauty school. I'm more than halfway done.


----------



## Shars (Aug 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?
> 
> We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air.
> And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list.
> But I hope you all are having a great day & week


  Heya Doll Baby! I'm doing good. Cramped with work but good nonetheless. Good to hear that you guys have managed to get a new date so soon and I hope all the precursors to the surgery are sorted out before that time comes. I hope you feel better too. At least the weekend starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air. And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list. But I hope you all are having a great day & week  :grouphug:


  I hope they find out soon so the surgery can go on, you and your family have been waiting so long and it's unfair. Get better soon Dolly!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air. And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list. But I hope you all are having a great day & week  :grouphug:


  Sending get well wishes your way, Dolly.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air. And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list. But I hope you all are having a great day & week  :grouphug:


 Get well soon D!! Take care!! I am feeling under the weather too!! Onset of cold I think!! Thankfully it's Friday but the AC vent above me is killing me !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Heya Doll Baby! I'm doing good. Cramped with work but good nonetheless. Good to hear that you guys have managed to get a new date so soon and I hope all the precursors to the surgery are sorted out before that time comes. I hope you feel better too. At least the weekend starts tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you everyone. Today I am feeling a ton better, my face stopped hurting. Usually I can take the illness, but this one is just yuck city! 
  Thank you times a million for the well wishes towards my mom, she has been taking the last few days kinda hard.
  She is really missing my grandma & her brother & sister, which upsets us all ( It breaks my heart seeing her cry) 
  I am glad all of you are doing well, it makes me happy to know our makeup community is doing good!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2015)

This is my favorite place on the internet. I love you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dolly, I hope your mom's surgery goes well.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't know where else to post this...but I haven't had a nice purse in like over ten years! I love it! I bought the matching wallet too.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air. And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list. But I hope you all are having a great day & week  :grouphug:


  Feel better soon! And high hopes for your mom!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 28, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@]  get well soon & prayers for your mom!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I don't know where else to post this...but I haven't had a nice purse in like over ten years! I love it! I bought the matching wallet too.


  Great bag!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I don't know where else to post this...but I haven't had a nice purse in like over ten years! I love it! I bought the matching wallet too.


Very nice!  I'm a handbag lover so I know the feeling of a new buy.  Enjoy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 31, 2015)

Omgosh! Beauty lovers, these stores are trying to kill me!  I received an email this morning that Bloomies extended the triple points for a few days and is offering a really nice GWP.  Then I just got an email from Saks that they are having a $ off event for a day or so. They just had two in the last week or so.  Why why why?  I just did a haularama yesterday!  I sent an email to Sephora about their event and noted that the deals at the department stores were 10x better.  They just keep coming!  I think this is the way to go just hold off purchases until they have deals like these.  They seem to becoming more frequent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Omgosh! Beauty lovers, these stores are trying to kill me!  I received an email this morning that Bloomies extended the triple points for a few days and is offering a really nice GWP.  Then I just got an email from Saks that they are having a $ off event for a day or so. They just had two in the last week or so.  Why why why?  I just did a haularama yesterday!  I sent an email to Sephora about their event and noted that the deals at the department stores were 10x better.  They just keep coming!  I think this is the way to go just hold off purchases until they have deals like these.  They seem to becoming more frequent.


   That's exactly how they suck you in-----and apparently it's working


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 1, 2015)

I wanna buy one of the new Christian Louboutin lipsticks SO bad. I am like sitting on my hands.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2015)

These have been posted in the Sephora thread..but I'll leave these here lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2015)

Is this a compact mirror or a pill box?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is this a compact mirror or a pill box?


Compact mirror lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> These have been posted in the Sephora thread..but I'll leave these here lol


  No Pocahontas, no Mulan.. Hmph.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No Pocahontas, no Mulan.. Hmph.


I would have loved if they did ALL princesses!


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would have loved if they did ALL princesses!


Princess Tiana would have been nice! Or even Merida!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No Pocahontas, no Mulan.. Hmph.





Dolly Snow said:


> I would have loved if they did ALL princesses!





lipstickaholic said:


> Princess Tiana would have been nice! Or even Merida!!!


  Tiana, Merida, Mulan, Esmerelda, and Jasmine would have been more interesting choices to me. (I chose Esmerelda over Pocahontas because Esmerelda is rarely featured in Disney princess-related merch.)


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

I got new boots


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I love these boots


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  These are cute!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love these boots


 I have wanted them forever but they're Marc Jacobs so they were $450 and I was like nope then solestruck had a sale where everything was 60% off so I got them for $180, still pricey but a lot easier to swallow and I love these baby blue monochromatic boots.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...

  Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!

  I've been looking at rings online all day and I've found a few but I'm nervous about buying from Etsy and so forth. If a stone falls out then what? But there's one at Helzberg that I've found that I'm really liking - I"m going to try and see if I can drag Rob to go look at it with me. 


  it's too big to upload here but this is basically my reaction: http://i.imgur.com/qfKw362.gifv


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...
> 
> Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> ...







  You deserve happiness!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...
> 
> Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> ...


  Lucky you. Congrats.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...  Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!  I've been looking at rings online all day and I've found a few but I'm nervous about buying from Etsy and so forth. If a stone falls out then what? But there's one at Helzberg that I've found that I'm really liking - I"m going to try and see if I can drag Rob to go look at it with me.    it's too big to upload here but this is basically my reaction: http://i.imgur.com/qfKw362.gifv


 Yessss!! So happy for you :stars:


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...
> 
> Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> ...


  Yayyyy!!! Congrats CQ! I'm glad you've been passed some good luck finally! Hope you find something you like soon.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...
> 
> Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> ...


  Congratulations!!!! That's super exciting.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Congratulations!!!! That's super exciting.


 
  Thank you ladies!

  He is refusing to go to look at rings with me. SMH. he hates the mall though, so I expected resistance.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...  Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!  I've been looking at rings online all day and I've found a few but I'm nervous about buying from Etsy and so forth. If a stone falls out then what? But there's one at Helzberg that I've found that I'm really liking - I"m going to try and see if I can drag Rob to go look at it with me.    it's too big to upload here but this is basically my reaction: http://i.imgur.com/qfKw362.gifv


 Congrats CQ! You deserve all the happiness in the world!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 5, 2015)

My ex husband and I shopped for rings for days before we finally found one. We went to like every freaking store.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 6, 2015)

I started watching the video from Allura about the Vamplify collection: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmA55yfEXNM

  Holy crap. If I was her I would never cover MAC again.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> No Pocahontas, no Mulan.. Hmph.


  No Jasmine or Tiana?!?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I started watching the video from Allura about the Vamplify collection: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmA55yfEXNM
> 
> Holy crap. If I was her I would never cover MAC again.


  I would be LIVID.

  My experience with MAC customer service was good. I ordered two lipsticks and they arrived melted. The CSR sent me replacements overnight shipping, no questions asked.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...*
> 
> *Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!*
> 
> ...







​This is the best news ever CQ!!!  I can think of no one more deserving!!!  I'm so, so happy for you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I would be LIVID.
> 
> My experience with MAC customer service was good. I ordered two lipsticks and they arrived melted. The CSR sent me replacements overnight shipping, no questions asked.


  Yeah my one experience with MAC CS  (I never received a package) was handled really easily, no questions asked.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​This is the best news ever CQ!!!  I can think of no one more deserving!!!  I'm so, so happy for you!


  Thank you so much ladies! 

  This is the ring I am looking at: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243603981/141-carat-sapphire-ring-lab-created-yg?ref=hp_mod_rf

  Marquise cut is my favorite, I've always loved sapphire e-rings, and it's a nice price. But I prefer white gold/silver and I'm not sure how I feel about the etching on the side. Rob suggested getting a custom but I'm afraid doing so will go out of our budget.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

My dog Doby passed away today.  he was 17 I've had him since I was 10 years old I will miss him. My brother is devastated I feel terrible I wish I could make him feel better I told him he should be proud he took good care of him and gave him a long happy life.  here's one of my favorite pictures I put him in a crop top lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  So sorry to hear of the loss of Doby. Dogs are such an important part of everyone's family. We tend to treat them like kids.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I am sorry my dear! He looks like an absolute sweetheart! 
  He had a long happy life all thanks to your family!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

He was a sweetie he was a very good dog when I lived alone he was my roommate he always kept me company he's just always been in my life it's sad that he's gone poor baby.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> He was a sweetie he was a very good dog when I lived alone he was my roommate he always kept me company he's just always been in my life it's sad that he's gone poor baby.


  It's such a tremendous loss.  It sounds like Doby had a great life with an amazing family, and he'll be sorely missed.  Huge hug!!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry. My boyfriend's cat died recently and he'd had that cat for over 13 years.  We were bummed.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


 
  I am so sorry. It's so hard losing a pet, especially when they have been in your family for that long.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks ladies it is hard since he was like family I even used to call him my brother's name on accident I'd be like "Josh, I mean Doby" lol that's how long he's been around he was our brother my brother was 4 when we got him. I just hope my brother feels better soon I talked to him again today and he's still really upset we are going to get him cremated tomorrow so my brother can keep his ashes.


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yeah my one experience with MAC CS  (I never received a package) was handled really easily, no questions asked.
> Thing is, she's been having this issue for years. Almost every review video she posts, something is missing from her package. Sounds more like someone in warehousing know she orders a lot of things and figures she won't miss them!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *stephshopaholic*
> ...


  I'm sooo sorry to hear that. We lost ours of 11 years two years ago so I can only imagine how the loss feels when you had your buddy for almost twice that time!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> He was a sweetie he was a very good dog when I lived alone he was my roommate he always kept me company he's just always been in my life it's sad that he's gone poor baby.


 My condolences to your doggie. I'm sure you have a great time for the past 17 years


----------



## dash4 (Sep 7, 2015)

Did you guys see that Urban Decay single eyeshadows are on sale for $9.50 on Ulta's website?  (Only online, not in stores).  You have to be a platinum member though.. but shipping is free.  I ordered Beware and Riff.. it is for today, only..

  Also on sale -- Lorac Alter Ego lipsticks for $8


----------



## dash4 (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  So cute.  I am so sorry.  :-(


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Did you guys see that Urban Decay single eyeshadows are on sale for $9.50 on Ulta's website?  (Only online, not in stores).  You have to be a platinum member though.. but shipping is free.  I ordered Beware and Riff.. it is for today, only..
> 
> Also on sale -- Lorac Alter Ego lipsticks for $8


  I saw that earlier! Apart from the fact that Ulta has decided that I can't shop on their website, I have so many UD palettes that I can't think of any singles I would want. LORAC is having a sale on their website as well. Spend $75 or more and get an immediate 35% off your order!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Sep 7, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Did you guys see that Urban Decay single eyeshadows are on sale for $9.50 on Ulta's website?  (Only online, not in stores).  You have to be a platinum member though.. but shipping is free.  I ordered Beware and Riff.. it is for today, only..
> 
> Also on sale -- Lorac Alter Ego lipsticks for $8


  Smh, now I have to buy a few.. Lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

I got mushroom, Scorpio, loaded, gunmetal, fireball and Woodstock from the UD sale at ulta I figured why not since they were half off retail therapy


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I'm very sorry for your loss, Steph.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2015)

I will miss my little dude this is just a shitty few days for me, tomorrow would have been my ex fiancé's 21st birthday but he committed suicide in February I took tomorrow off because I knew I'd be thinking of him a lot and now I have to go cremate my dog, it sucks. Oh well I will be okay I'm still pretty numb from that traumatic loss, I'm  more worried about my poor brother he's so sad. I need to go shopping to drown my sorrows lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have finally had some good things go on this year! I got another job through the temp agency that I'm liking pretty well. and...  Rob gave me a budget and told me to start looking at rings!!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhh!!! I'm so excited!!  I've been looking at rings online all day and I've found a few but I'm nervous about buying from Etsy and so forth. If a stone falls out then what? But there's one at Helzberg that I've found that I'm really liking - I"m going to try and see if I can drag Rob to go look at it with me.    it's too big to upload here but this is basically my reaction: http://i.imgur.com/qfKw362.gifv


That's awesome, CQ! Congrats!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll just leave this here:http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodward/celebrity-men-wholl-make-you-pregnant-without-even-touchi#.rnqn77ZMX


----------



## Melrose (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My dog Doby passed away today.  he was 17 I've had him since I was 10 years old I will miss him. My brother is devastated I feel terrible I wish I could make him feel better I told him he should be proud he took good care of him and gave him a long happy life.  here's one of my favorite pictures I put him in a crop top lol.


 So sorry for your loss. Our fur babies are a real part of our families. They bring us so much love and comfort. Hope you start feeling better soon️


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My dog Doby passed away today.  he was 17 I've had him since I was 10 years old I will miss him. My brother is devastated I feel terrible I wish I could make him feel better I told him he should be proud he took good care of him and gave him a long happy life.  here's one of my favorite pictures I put him in a crop top lol.


Aww I'm so sorry to hear this. :hug:


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is the ring I am looking at: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243603981/141-carat-sapphire-ring-lab-created-yg?ref=hp_mod_rf  Marquise cut is my favorite, I've always loved sapphire e-rings, and it's a nice price. But I prefer white gold/silver and I'm not sure how I feel about the etching on the side. Rob suggested getting a custom but I'm afraid doing so will go out of our budget.


  White gold/silver jewelry solidarity! :drinks: Also: congrats!  Anyhoo. Maybe get a quote first, if you can? If not, here's to hoping you'll find something you want.  





stephshopaholic said:


> My dog Doby passed away today.  he was 17 I've had him since I was 10 years old I will miss him. My brother is devastated I feel terrible I wish I could make him feel better I told him he should be proud he took good care of him and gave him a long happy life.  here's one of my favorite pictures I put him in a crop top lol.


  RIP, Doby. :support:


----------



## dash4 (Sep 8, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Smh, now I have to buy a few.. Lol
> Sorry    I think I am going to pass on a lot of the beauty steal deals at Ulta this time around.. But I had to get a few UD shadows.. $9.50 is a good deal.   Last time they had them on sale - I bought 5.. So I was able to restrain myself and only buy 2..
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  Wow.   I am so sorry you are going through all of that.   Life can be so cruel at times.  I hope you find a distraction to take you away from all the darkness.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I remember you talking about not being able to order from their website - that’s so bizarre!
> 
> I saw that Lorac deal !  I love Lorac!  *Did you see they’re coming out with a mega palette 2 ?*
> 
> ...


  I did see about the Mega Palette 2! I don't use my first one enough but I'd like to see more swatches of 2. I'm not yet convinced that I NEED it. I hope though that they don't make a mess of the launch like last year with the drama of all those broken palettes.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Steph, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That's really a terrible thing to go through and the loss of your dog just compounds it. 

  I hope you feel better soon.

  Buy yourself something really nice! A little retail therapy can go a long way.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 8, 2015)

Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.






 That's so awesome---I love her!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.


 Soooo awesome!! She is so happy In that vid!!


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 8, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My dog Doby passed away today.  he was 17 I've had him since I was 10 years old I will miss him. My brother is devastated I feel terrible I wish I could make him feel better I told him he should be proud he took good care of him and gave him a long happy life.  here's one of my favorite pictures I put him in a crop top lol.


  Sorry my friend


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so awesome---I love her!!!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> 
> ...


  She's always so bubbly and sweet, I'm sure she's going to be a great mom.


----------



## Tarabotti (Sep 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.


  She had posted some time ago that she was thinking about getting older and what she wanted still wanted to accomplish in her life (including having children). I'm so happy for her! Congratulations, Karen!

  (And all the new and soon to be moms on Specktra).


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.


 She's going to be a great mom!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 8, 2015)

Having kids is such a wonderful experience and brought me a lot of joy.

  I am glad that all my kids are past the toddler stage now though


----------



## dash4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, did you guys see that Karen from Makeup And Beauty Blog is pregnant? So cute how excited she is.


  Oh wow.. I did not see that.. how exciting..  Crystalis007 from youtube is pregnant too!


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Yeah, I agree.. I might pass on it..  It is almost overwhelming looking at all those shades at once..
> 
> Oh wow.. I did not see that.. how exciting..  Crystalis007 from youtube is pregnant too!


  I love C007! I was so happy when I heard she was expecting. My friend and I met her and her hubby at IMATS NY this year. They were lovely!


----------



## dash4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yesss!! She posted the sonogram on IG. She's having a girl!!
> I love C007! I was so happy when I heard she was expecting. My friend and I met her and her hubby at IMATS NY this year. They were lovely!


  I
  That’s good to hear that she’s sweet in real life too.. I could already tell that she is the same in real life as in her videos.  She just seems so authentic and real.

  Someone asked in the comments of one of her videos - if she was planning to slow down on makeup buying when her child is born.. She said - no.. she was just going to budget for it.. I thought...’Atta girl !  it made me laugh out loud... She’s one of the few who I watch every single video from.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I
> That’s good to hear that she’s sweet in real life too.. I could already tell that she is the same in real life as in her videos.  She just seems so authentic and real.
> 
> Someone asked in the comments of one of her videos - if she was planning to slow down on makeup buying when her child is born.. She said - no.. she was just going to budget for it.. I thought...’Atta girl !  it made me laugh out loud... She’s one of the few who I watch every single video from.


  People are so ridiculous. I remember another youtuber who was preggers and they asked her if she wasn't afraid that the makeup would affect the baby. I was like WTH!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 9, 2015)

I absolutely ADORE Karen!!! And damn it that woman already has amazing skin but she's so radiant now! I remember a blog post she made about taking a little hiatus, because she was so bummed about deciding too late to have kids. It was very sad to read. Its a shame that as women we have to be on a schedule...if your life is fast-paced, exciting, & fabulous you shouldn't have to stop in the middle to pop out a baby purely b/c the clock is ticking. I am thrilled for her


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey all, how are all of you?  We got another date for the surgery, but we haven't even finished the process to finding out what is the actual problem, so it is still up in the air. And I am sick, I feel like absolute crap. Trying to get well, so my mom doesn't catch it. Last thing she needs is something else added on to her list. But I hope you all are having a great day & week  :grouphug:


  Sending you many Hugs from Bordeaux, I hope you both get well soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I absolutely ADORE Karen!!! And damn it that woman already has amazing skin but she's so radiant now! *I remember a blog post she made about taking a little hiatus, because she was so bummed about deciding too late to have kids.* It was very sad to read. Its a shame that as women we have to be on a schedule...if your life is fast-paced, exciting, & fabulous you shouldn't have to stop in the middle to pop out a baby purely b/c the clock is ticking. I am thrilled for her


 I remember that too!  That's why I'm so happy for her.  She's a sweet person!


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.

  I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.

  Next up is the new Vice Palette, just because I have all the others.  Then just bits and pieces from Holiday Collections

  What's new? What have you been hauling? How is everyone? Inquiring minds (me) would like to know!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.  I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.  Next up is the new Vice Palette, just because I have all the others.  Then just bits and pieces from Holiday Collections  What's new? What have you been hauling? How is everyone? Inquiring minds (me) would like to know!


  I haven't bought any makeup since VAT. I'm probably going to pick up CT 1975 Red at some point and some CP lipsticks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 10, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.  I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.  Next up is the new Vice Palette, just because I have all the others.  Then just bits and pieces from Holiday Collections  What's new? What have you been hauling? How is everyone? Inquiring minds (me) would like to know!


 Welcome Back! You can also go to the low buy thread to have some makeup savings inspo!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Macnificent collection and Guerlain Holiday


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm looking forward to Macnificent collection and Guerlain Holiday


  Me too!


----------



## dash4 (Sep 10, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.
> 
> I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.
> 
> ...


  Oh Gosh.. I love the Colourpop Ultra Mattes..  I wear them constantly.  It was such a good investment.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 10, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.
> 
> I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.
> 
> ...


  Haven't hauled much makeup lately, just backed up some skin care items and bought a cashmere scarf. Oh, forgot I placed another H&M order, I added some beauty stuff too. Lipstick, cream eyeshadow and a pefume oil.

  I think I might have gotten swaplifted for the first time (happened in a FB group, not on here). The girl keeps telling me she'll send my package but then says she's sick. Now she hasn't gotten back to me in two days. 
  And a package with a Giambattista lipstick I sold disappeared even though it was tracked shipping. I'll probably have to refund the buyer, so I'll be out of that money as well.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Haven't hauled much makeup lately, just backed up some skin care items and bought a cashmere scarf. Oh, forgot I placed another H&M order, I added some beauty stuff too. Lipstick, cream eyeshadow and a pefume oil.
> 
> I think I might have gotten swaplifted for the first time (happened in a FB group, not on here). The girl keeps telling me she'll send my package but then says she's sick. Now she hasn't gotten back to me in two days.
> And a package with a Giambattista lipstick I sold disappeared even though it was tracked shipping. I'll probably have to refund the buyer, so I'll be out of that money as well.


  Oh no!  I have only been swaplifted once and it was on MUABs..  I contacted the owner of MUABs and she told me tons of people were scammed by the same account.  I disputed with paypal and was issued a refund the same day.. I have only had to do a dispute one time, so I do not know if that is normal to be refunded so fast.. or it might have been processed quickly, because the same account had multiple disputes?!?

  so, you will get the money back for the item you bought (if she never ends up sending it)..  but I am not sure about the Glambattista..?? Did the tracking say it was delivered or did it go MIA enroute?


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 11, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Oh no!  I have only been swaplifted once and it was on MUABs..  I contacted the owner of MUABs and she told me tons of people were scammed by the same account.  I disputed with paypal and was issued a refund the same day.. I have only had to do a dispute one time, so I do not know if that is normal to be refunded so fast.. or it might have been processed quickly, because the same account had multiple disputes?!?
> 
> so, you will get the money back for the item you bought (if she never ends up sending it)..  but I am not sure about the Glambattista..?? Did the tracking say it was delivered or did it go MIA enroute?


  It was a swap, I already sent her the package and now I'm waiting for her to ship mine. I just texted her, she replied to me only after I contacted the admin of that group. She said she'll send it tomorrow, so we'll see. 
  With Paypal I've only had good experiences as well, they refunded me pretty quickly when a package from ebay didn't arrive.

  Yeah, the lipstick is MIA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tracking doesn't show anything since I shipped it. It's been 2 weeks, it usually takes only 2 days so I don't think it will ever show up. The thing is, the maximum refund value for that shipping method is €20, which I didn't know. The lipstick was more, so I guess I'll have to pay for the difference - if they refund anything at all.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It was a swap, I already sent her the package and now I'm waiting for her to ship mine. I just texted her, she replied to me only after I contacted the admin of that group. She said she'll send it tomorrow, so we'll see.
> With Paypal I've only had good experiences as well, they refunded me pretty quickly when a package from ebay didn't arrive.
> 
> Yeah, the lipstick is MIA.
> ...


  Isn't the postal firm going to do an investigation since they are the ones that lost the package? That's the whole point of paying for tracking!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2015)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on a no buy, so I've been staying away from Specktra because that's like watching everyone eat pizza and not buy pizza.  In the last few weeks though I've been on a buy-all-the-lippies thing.
> 
> I ordered like 75% of the Colourpop Ultra Mattes (actually do like them.   They feel a little dry on the lips but I don't notice that my lips are dry after removing them.. does that make sense?) and FIVE Nars Audacious in Anna, Anita, Raquel, Brigitte and Audrey.  Really like those too.
> 
> ...


  Hey love I've been ok. How are you?
  I haven't really hauled anything, I feel the same way lol. 
  Great buys btw, the CP ultra mattes are great, not my fave but still wonderful. I agree, they feel dry on after a while of wear but when removed my lips aren't dry or cracked 
  I need more Audacious lipsticks, now that you mention it lol


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Isn't the postal firm going to do an investigation since they are the ones that lost the package? That's the whole point of paying for tracking!


  Yes, I called them, they're investigating. Waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> It was a swap, I already sent her the package and now I'm waiting for her to ship mine. I just texted her, she replied to me only after I contacted the admin of that group. She said she'll send it tomorrow, so we'll see.
> With Paypal I've only had good experiences as well, they refunded me pretty quickly when a package from ebay didn't arrive.
> 
> Yeah, the lipstick is MIA.
> ...


  Oh gosh - I had a brain freeze about swaplifting..I have only done 3 swaps via IPSY bags and luckily - it turned out alright.. One person kept delaying and delaying but she finally sent it.  Don't give up hope! Maybe she's being genuine.   Did you ask her for a tracking number?

  One would think that you would be safe through a facebook swap, since everyone's information is right there.  Keep us posted!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

I've not been ab le to access my entire stash since I moved to Atlanta. I have been bouncing between my sister's and my mother's places. I have the bulk of my things over by my Mom's but I see to do most of my living at my sister's. *sighs* Also I still don't have a anything set up in either place. I'm living out of boxes. However I did just purchase a nine of those La Girl Matte Velvet Lipsticks. Can't wait for that.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2015)

It's here!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.


  That is a gorgeous ring! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.








 That is a beautiful ring. I wish you and yours a wonderful life together. Finding someone that you love enough to spend the rest of your life with is a beautiful thing.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats CQ! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay, CQ! :cheers:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That is a beautiful ring. I wish you and yours a wonderful life together. Finding someone that you love enough to spend the rest of your life with is a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you ladies! I keep putting it on and admiring it. I can't wait to get it resized.


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.


  Yay! It looks pretty. I'm glad you like the etching in the end!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2015)

So it looks like I found what will be part of the Disney Vans part 2, I found them on a website listed as coming soon to buy, these are due out in October.  The 101 dalmatians have been out before, but it looks like they are coming back!!! They were super popular! But there will be more designs, I was told!  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Found these on Ebay, not a custom! (above) Found these on IG, listed as press sample (below)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Those Jungle Book ones will be MINE!!! I love the design!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 14, 2015)

My face is breaking out in tiny red bumps - this has never happened to me before, so I'm guessing my skin is disagreeing with the foundation I've been using (Revlon Colorstay in Ivory and Colostay Whipped in Buff). I guess it's back to Studio Fix until I can find something else. But I don't think I'm buying drugstore foundation anymore, it ALWAYS seems to break me out! Maybelline Fit Me did it too but not in the same way. Oh well. I've heard good things about the MUFE Ultra HD so I think I'm going to try that when I get some spare cash.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 15, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Oh gosh - I had a brain freeze about swaplifting..I have only done 3 swaps via IPSY bags and luckily - it turned out alright.. One person kept delaying and delaying but she finally sent it.  Don't give up hope! Maybe she's being genuine.   Did you ask her for a tracking number?
> 
> One would think that you would be safe through a facebook swap, since everyone's information is right there.  Keep us posted!


  I finally got my package today, almost gave up on it. I'm still a little annoyed, because she sent a MAC glass bottle in an envelope while I paid more for shipping hers well protected in a box. Luckily it arrived in one piece. I did have good experiences with swaps in the past as well, but I'll try to avoid them in the future.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I finally got my package today, almost gave up on it. I'm still a little annoyed, because she sent a MAC glass bottle in an envelope while I paid more for shipping hers well protected in a box. Luckily it arrived in one piece. I did have good experiences with swaps in the past as well, but I'll try to avoid them in the future.








 That is maddening. Sorry you had such a poor experience


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So it looks like I found what will be part of the Disney Vans part 2, I found them on a website listed as coming soon to buy, these are due out in October.  The 101 dalmatians have been out before, but it looks like they are coming back!!! They were super popular! But there will be more designs, I was told!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so so much for this info!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 16, 2015)

I JUST UNLOCKED VIB ROUGE!!! FINALLY!! 

  Last year I ended the year just $150 shy of making it. I wanted to hit VIBR before the VIB sale so that I could have earlier access to the sale.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I JUST UNLOCKED VIB ROUGE!!! FINALLY!!   Last year I ended the year just $150 shy of making it. I wanted to hit VIBR before the VIB sale so that I could have earlier access to the sale.


   :con:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Those Jungle Book ones will be MINE!!! I love the design!


  I knew you'd love them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm looking forward to Macnificent collection and Guerlain Holiday


   No Chanel for you C?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.


  It's so, so lovely CQ!!  Wishing you every happiness!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 17, 2015)

OMG I AM SO STRESSED  OUT. I have a major exam at school just looming. I have to pass, or I won't be able to go on the clinic floor. My teacher keeps swearing I'll be fine but I am stressing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> OMG I AM SO STRESSED  OUT. I have a major exam at school just looming. I have to pass, or I won't be able to go on the clinic floor. My teacher keeps swearing I'll be fine but I am stressing.


 Pande it sounds like you've been doing _great_ with your courses.  Maybe take a little break from it, get some sleep and then review your material again.   When is the exam?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pande it sounds like you've been doing _great_ with your courses.  Maybe take a little break from it, get some sleep and then review your material again.   When is the exam?


  I have all weekend to cram. It's a two day exam. The written is on Monday and the practical is on Tuesday. Eeep.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The picture does not do it justice. It is stunning. I love it so much. The etching on the side that I was worried about looks really nice IRL. He isn't going to officially propose 'til after we get it resized but I am so happy.


  It's really lovely! Congrats again. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  No Chanel for you C?????[/COLOR]


 I got golden sun I should get it Saturday. Not sure if infiniment will look ashy on me. But it's a nice product to collect.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm also looking Forward to Dior Holiday especially the velvet lipsticks, Polish and the quint!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 19, 2015)

Is anyone using the Anastasia Brow Wiz pencil? I've always been using MAC's Spiked but I'm thinking about trying the Anastasia one. Just not sure which shade I would need, Medium Brown or Soft Brown?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have all weekend to cram. It's a two day exam. The written is on Monday and the practical is on Tuesday. Eeep.
> You'll do fine.  Stay off Specktra and study your butt off.  I'm cheering you on!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   It won't be ashy on you C.  I have it---it's gorgeous.  When you swirl your brush over the entire palette it's darker than Golden Sun.  E O and I put swatches in the Chanel thread.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 19, 2015)

Stupid question: how are you supposed to use MAC pigment? Is it basically eyeshadow? Someone gave me one and it's a white/shimmery color. I guess I could use it as a highlighter? How do you apply it? Fingers? Brush?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Is anyone using the Anastasia Brow Wiz pencil? I've always been using MAC's Spiked but I'm thinking about trying the Anastasia one. Just not sure which shade I would need, Medium Brown or Soft Brown?


 I use the Perfect Brow Pencil. You have to sharpen it but you get far more product! I love it and it still has the spoolie on the end. I would say Soft Brown, but I can be wrong about these things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Stupid question: how are you supposed to use MAC pigment? Is it basically eyeshadow? Someone gave me one and it's a white/shimmery color. I guess I could use it as a highlighter? How do you apply it? Fingers? Brush?


 Yes it is basically eyeshadow but can also be used like you said, as a highlighter.   Creative types---which I am NOT have also used it w/mixing mediums to make lipstick.  I prefer using a brush but I apply a base first---like a MAC paint pot to help them to adhere & last.  There are a couple of different types of pigments too.  I don't reach for them often but I really do enjoy them when I do.  We can chat more about them after your exams-----now go study!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So it looks like I found what will be part of the Disney Vans part 2, I found them on a website listed as coming soon to buy, these are due out in October.  The 101 dalmatians have been out before, but it looks like they are coming back!!! They were super popular! But there will be more designs, I was told!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute I like the jungle book and Dalmatian ones. Wish they'd do beauty and the beast ones. I have the Disney princess ones, had to get them to match my leggings lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  So stinkin cute! They did do belle ones last time.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh darn I never saw those!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2015)

Went to Sephora today to try and find a better foundation. She gave me samples of MUFE in 115 and Laura Mercier Silk Crème in Rose Ivory. T LM was way too dark even though it looks like that's the lightest it goes. I love the feel of the MUFE 115 (don't know what the new name is) and it is pretty close, perhaps a hair dark. I'm gonna wear it to work Monday and see how it looks there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Oh darn I never saw those!


  I am almost positive you can still find them!


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been studying all day and I'm starting to go blind. NO MORE FOR NOW. 

  In one of the communities I mod the subject of obesity came up and if one more person says that obese people overeat I am going to close the thread. *shakes fist*


----------



## mel33t (Sep 22, 2015)

@CrimsonQuill Congratulations babe!! That ring looks absolutely gorgeous   @DollySnow , catching up on a few pages back but I hope your mom's surgery went well and happy birthday   Love the vans, I really like the Jungle Book slip ons.   @stephshopoholic I'm so sorry to hear about Doby. I'm sure he had an amazing life that was full of love and happiness  @pandorablack good luck on your exam babe. You'll do great!   ... K, think I'm somewhat caught up :hello:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ... K, think I'm somewhat caught up


  Thank you! My birthday was/is great, day is not over yet lol
  My mom ended up not being able to have the surgery, they actually wheeled her off & then came back minutes later with an update.

  Lol I think the Jungle book slip ons will sell out fast! I am starting to love the look of them. Glad to see you on the forum btw


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 22, 2015)

[@]Dolly Snow [/@] Happy Birthday!! b[@]Dolly Snow[/@]


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Dolly hope you had a good day!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 23, 2015)

:con:    Ms. Dolly. I hoped you enjoyed your special day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

*I hope you had an amazing BIRTHDAY Dolly*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I hope you had an amazing BIRTHDAY Dolly*


  Thank you everyone! I did enjoy my birthday


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you everyone! I did enjoy my birthday


  Dolly!! I missed it. Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh no me too happy bday Dolly


----------



## Shars (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Doll Baby!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you everyone! I did enjoy my birthday  :grouphug:


 Belated Happy Birthday Dolly Kins!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Dolly!! I missed it. Happy belated Birthday!


  Thank you gals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  How is everyone doing?


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 23, 2015)

I passed my exams! I did really well on them. 

  Tomorrow I start working on PAYING clients for the first time. Eeep!

  Dolly, happy belated birthday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> *I passed my exams! I did really well on them. *
> 
> Tomorrow I start working on PAYING clients for the first time. Eeep!
> 
> Dolly, happy belated birthday.


   I knew you could do it Pande. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you're very proud of yourself!!!  Great job!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you gals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








AGAIN DOLLY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I haven't been online in AAAGGGEEES it feels like!! So much stuff going on in life...not all good sadly, but been dealing with it...hopefully coming to the brighter side of things now. Missed chatting with everyone. I hope everyone is doing well!! What exciting beauties have you all bought lately?! Planning to buy?? Hehe.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 24, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I passed my exams! I did really well on them.   Tomorrow I start working on PAYING clients for the first time. Eeep!  Dolly, happy belated birthday.


 Congrats Pandora black!


----------



## mel33t (Sep 24, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I passed my exams! I did really well on them.   Tomorrow I start working on PAYING clients for the first time. Eeep!  Dolly, happy belated birthday.


  Congrats!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I passed my exams! I did really well on them.
> 
> Tomorrow I start working on PAYING clients for the first time. Eeep!
> 
> Dolly, happy belated birthday.


  Congrats!!!! We all knew you could do it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank you!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you @novocainedreams  Missed you on here love! Hopefully we can have a chit chat soon about it all and lean on each other. Message me anytime!  Disney mirrors lol, did not want to miss those


  Yes yes i need to pm you.  Ahh i snagged two mirrors, Cinderella and Snow White, i lagged checking out and missed Ariel but i have the Original ones so i wasn't completely bummed. I just splurged on the Guo Pei beauty powder and blush. I'm smacking my hands for that, lol, but i couldn't resist in the end. It has been a ROUGH month and I'm just saying the hell with it! A huge Haus of Gloi order coming this weekend too. Eep!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 24, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Dolly  hope your day was as wonderful as you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> Happy belated birthday Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you @Tahlia


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 24, 2015)

My first day on the clinic floor was a success! My boyfriend came in and got a facial, his skin looks fab, I got to wax a classmate's legs (well, help with waxing her legs) and learned how to set up and take down the clinic. I had a great time. I know I'm in the right field, this is so much fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> My first day on the clinic floor was a success! My boyfriend came in and got a facial, his skin looks fab, I got to wax a classmate's legs (well, help with waxing her legs) and learned how to set up and take down the clinic. I had a great time. I know I'm in the right field, this is so much fun!


  That's so awesome!  I'm glad you love what you're doing and I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 27, 2015)

Guys, if you're interested the Lorac Mega Pro 2 is up on Ulta site for pre-order. I got an email about it and you hae to go through the email. I'm not sure if it's for platinum only because I tried to comment it in a Instagram thread and then got shut out... anyway, if you're interested!!!


----------



## dash4 (Sep 27, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Guys, if you're interested the Lorac Mega Pro 2 is up on Ulta site for pre-order. I got an email about it and you hae to go through the email. I'm not sure if it's for platinum only because I tried to comment it in a Instagram thread and then got shut out... anyway, if you're interested!!!


  I posted about this in the Lorac thread.. My email did say platinum only, but you never know..

  Make sure to add the freebie beauty bag to your order!  (it looks kind of lame, but free is free)..

  Here is the link:  *FREE 8 PC BEAUTY BAG WITH $25 ULTA ORDER*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 27, 2015)

Happy belated birthday @Dolly Snow!

  Congrats @pandorablack!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Happy belated birthday @Dolly Snow!
> 
> Congrats @pandorablack!


  Thanks CQ


----------



## dash4 (Sep 27, 2015)

woah.  The Lorac Mega Pro Palette 2 is already OOS!! not sure how long it lasted... 

  edit: it is already showing up on ebay for "pre-sale" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because it will likely take 10 days for Ulta to send it)..


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 27, 2015)

dash4 said:


> woah.  The Lorac Mega Pro Palette 2 is already OOS!! not sure how long it lasted...   edit: it is already showing up on ebay for "pre-sale"   (because it will likely take 10 days for Ulta to send it)..


  Oh woooow. They really need to crack down on that EBay shit somehow. And tisk tisk Lorac AND Ulta...there ain't no reason they can't keep thenproduct in stock after the embarrassing fiasco last year.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Oh woooow. They really need to crack down on that EBay shit somehow. And tisk tisk Lorac AND Ulta...there ain't no reason they can't keep thenproduct in stock after the embarrassing fiasco last year.


  At minimum, that "pre-sale" nonsense needs to go.   I was thinking Ulta/Lorac could put a limit on how many someone could  buy, but people would likely just make multiple accounts.. What a mess.

  I only noticed it, because I got nosy and wanted to see how quick it sold out, so I was searching on twitter.. then noticed people spamming their ads on twitter.  :/  so lame!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 27, 2015)

Looxi beauty is having a 4 hour flash sale 50% off entire site with code FLASH50 all caps you can get a palette with six full sized highlighters for $25 free shipping at $30 awesome deal I think there's only an hour left of the sale so hurry!!


----------



## dash4 (Sep 28, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Looxi beauty is having a 4 hour flash sale 50% off entire site with code FLASH50 all caps you can get a palette with six full sized highlighters for $25 free shipping at $30 awesome deal I think there's only an hour left of the sale so hurry!!


  I was able to get in on that.  Thank you.  I bought the highlighters, but I was thinking of buying the eyeshadows.. but got scared that they might be glittery.  If I like the highlighters and they have another sale.. I might try the shadows.

  I figured for $25 - if I only like a few of them.. it will be worth it..plus it comes with the palette..

  Although the palette does look like the Flexstyle palettes that TKB Trading sells for $12 for 2 --- located here...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2015)

Official images of the upcoming Disney Vans collection.
  October 9th is the date
  Disney Villains will be back in stock at Journeys as well as new designs. 
  Sorry for all the images lol


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So it looks like I found what will be part of the Disney Vans part 2, I found them on a website listed as coming soon to buy, these are due out in October.  The 101 dalmatians have been out before, but it looks like they are coming back!!! They were super popular! But there will be more designs, I was told!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cheshire Cat ones!  :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats [@]CrimsonQuill157[/@], the ring is lovely!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> The Cheshire Cat ones!  :eyelove:


Yes!!! :eyelove: :thud:


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm so pissed that I didn't get that pre sale email from Ulta it sucks I was planning on buying the palette and my it cosmetics cc cream which I ran out of last week but I've been waiting to purchase both items at once and now I'm pretty pissed I finally got my skin under control and the cc cream was perfect for my skin didn't break me out and lasted so long and now I have to wait till Sunday


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 28, 2015)

Didn't know where else to post but I just depotted all 23 of my Nars blushes


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 28, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I'm so pissed that I didn't get that pre sale email from Ulta it sucks I was planning on buying the palette and my it cosmetics cc cream which I ran out of last week but I've been waiting to purchase both items at once and now I'm pretty pissed I finally got my skin under control and the cc cream was perfect for my skin didn't break me out and lasted so long and now I have to wait till Sunday


 I love it cosmetics' cc cream it gives such nice coverage without being thick or cakey plus it's spf 50


----------



## dash4 (Sep 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Nice!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am so glad I got a sample of MAC Prep and Prime when I ordered from MACnificent Me because I will NEVER buy this!! My hands are COVERED IN SHIMMER... and I can't get it off...


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Nice!! Were they easy to depot? I'm going to just buy pans going forward so I may depot the ones I have to add to a palette.


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 29, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I love it cosmetics' cc cream it gives such nice coverage without being thick or cakey plus it's spf 50


  Yes it is bomb.com i stopped using foundation and I can get really good coverage out of it or just slap some on and blend it in with my fingers and days I don't have time and it's perfect better staying power than most foundations I have tried


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 29, 2015)

dash4 said:


> That sucks!  I was thinking about it - it was only available to platinum members at first.  So to avoid resellers buying it all up - they should have put a limit on how many you could buy.  At first I thought putting a limit would be pointless, since people could just create different accounts, but since it was limited to platinum members.. it wouldn't have been that easy.  *IT SHOULD BE ON SALE AGAIN ON OCTOBER 4th.. *Only the pre-sale for platinum members is "sold out".. but the actual release date is Oct 4th, but I am sure it will sell out quick, so be ready if you really want it.  Mine shipped today, but since Ulta uses the slowest shipping to mankind - it still won't be here for another week (October 6th- next Tuesday).  Nice!


  Honestly ulta pissed me off so bad twice that I think I'm just gonna skip the palette I have so many I really don't need another this whole situation kinda just made me change my mind


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice!! Were they easy to depot? I'm going to just buy pans going forward so I may depot the ones I have to add to a palette.


  Thank you and yes super easy to depot. I have a 2 in flat iron so I used that. None were brook and I only stabbed two in the corners but you can't tell.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Official images of the upcoming Disney Vans collection. October 9th is the date Disney Villains will be back in stock at Journeys as well as new designs.  Sorry for all the images lol


Omg thank you for the info and pics!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am so glad I got a sample of MAC Prep and Prime when I ordered from MACnificent Me because I will NEVER buy this!! My hands are COVERED IN SHIMMER... and I can't get it off...


That's weird, I use the P&P primer and have never had that happen before.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's weird, I use the P&P primer and have never had that happen before.


  The packaging on it has shimmer too - similar to Heirloom Mix collection. It was extremely frustrating because I work at a place where I can get into a lot of trouble for having stuff like that on my hands because it can get into the product.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I'm back, for a bit at least!! What's everyone eyeing? I need "inspiration"


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm back, for a bit at least!! What's everyone eyeing? I need "inspiration"


  Welcome back Mel. Where have you been?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Welcome back Mel. Where have you been?


  Lol, nowhere. Just got swamped with work and have been going on a lot of interviews lately. I just haven't been paying attention to makeup really. Just a few things here and there, I feel really out of the loop. :haha:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 1, 2015)

I broke a back molar and had to get it fixed at the dentist. this is me today: 






  On the plus side, I picked up my ring today!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Pretty!  And you have lots of room for more.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 1, 2015)

Omgosh!  I have barely been on here.  Not a moment break from work.  I told myself I wouldn't do anything tonight and ended up doing a little bit anyway.  I went on Instagram.  Why Oh why oh why? I knew things were going to get crazy but Ugh!  So many new things out.  Holiday is usually hard for me but this year is killer.  I'm usually TeamBuyItAll but I just don't know.  I decided to just make a list and work from there.  But my list is just getting longer and longer.  I was going to get some Chanel stuff next but I don't know now. So many things coming out and all limited for the most part.  But many lines seem to be coming out with new permanent products, new formulas, brushes, etc. and I'm excited to try them too.  Why can't they save these new exciting permanent products for when there's a bit of a lull after the holidays (although I've been noticing over the years that time is becoming shorter and shorter)?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm back, for a bit at least!! *What's everyone eyeing*? I need "inspiration"


  Oh me? everything.  I am suddenly on a foundation kick and wanting to try new ones all the time.  Right now I want to get the new Mac and Burberry foundations.  Also want the new Chanel foundation brush even though I bought Mac's version, I still want the Chanel one.  Which is crazy because I don't own any Chanel brushes. I want the 2 new Chanel blushes and maybe the powder. Guerlain (meteorites with star shaped balls) & Chanel Holiday (Rouge Noir theme of Id'O, polish lipstick, gloss, polish and eyeliner) look good.  Mac has quite a few collections out now.  I haven't really had a chance to try them.  Not really up for the hunt but I do want to check out the Holiday collection.  I usually like the Holiday collection, the stand alone one rather than the sets.  I've seen pics but haven't seen all the items up close.  Hope to soon.  Oh and Nars holiday is out soon.  I could go on.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey Specktra Members
  Take a look at the giveaway makeup challenge going on now for halloween!
  http://www.specktra.net/t/192103/specktras-halloween-makeup-challenge-giveaway


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


    They look so pretty!  GREAT job too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Omgosh!  I have barely been on here.  Not a moment break from work.  I told myself I wouldn't do anything tonight and ended up doing a little bit anyway.  I went on Instagram.  Why Oh why oh why? I knew things were going to get crazy but Ugh!  So many new things out.  Holiday is usually hard for me but this year is killer.  I'm usually TeamBuyItAll but I just don't know.  I decided to just make a list and work from there.  But my list is just getting longer and longer.  I was going to get some Chanel stuff next but I don't know now. So many things coming out and all limited for the most part.  But many lines seem to be coming out with new permanent products, new formulas, brushes, etc. and I'm excited to try them too.  Why can't they save these new exciting permanent products for when there's a bit of a lull after the holidays (although I've been noticing over the years that time is becoming shorter and shorter)?


 Are you getting anything from Guerlain holiday---it's out now.  I think I'm done w/Gerlain.  Now I'm waiting for Chanel, and I'm only getting one item from Tom Ford holiday.  I think we don't see any permanent product releases during the holidays because that's when merchants want to make a killing/profit.  Limited edition items are more likely to assure that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I broke a back molar and had to get it fixed at the dentist. this is me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I hope it's feeling better CQ.  I hate the dentist too---I go for a cleaning every three months---that's the only 
   thing that I like about the dentist----having really clean teeth. How exciting that you got your ring!!!!  Very 
   awesome!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I'm back, for a bit at least!! What's everyone eyeing? I need "inspiration"


  Most of the high end holiday collections.  There  are way too many items that I want from Guerlain & Chanel. 
  I feel pretty safe with Tom Ford right now---I'm only eying one item---a cream shadow duo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh me? everything.  I am suddenly on a foundation kick and wanting to try new ones all the time.  Right now I want to get the new Mac and Burberry foundations.  *Also want the new Chanel foundation brush even though I bought Mac's version, I still want the Chanel one.*  Which is crazy because I don't own any Chanel brushes. I want the 2 new Chanel blushes and maybe the powder. Guerlain (meteorites with star shaped balls) & Chanel Holiday (Rouge Noir theme of Id'O, polish lipstick, gloss, polish and eyeliner) look good.  Mac has quite a few collections out now.  I haven't really had a chance to try them.  Not really up for the hunt but I do want to check out the Holiday collection.  I usually like the Holiday collection, the stand alone one rather than the sets.  I've seen pics but haven't seen all the items up close.  Hope to soon.  Oh and Nars holiday is out soon.  I could go on.


 I got the MAC version of  that brush and two of the Chanel ones.  The MAC version is larger, making it easier to 
  apply foundation, however, I used the Chanel brush to apply it today and it was fine. I thought its smaller size 
  would slow the process but that didn't hold true.  The Chanel brush is also great for applying cream blush 
  flawlessly.  Both are amazing brushes from which I'll get a multitude
   of uses.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Most of the high end holiday collections.  There  are way too many items that I want from Guerlain & Chanel.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I feel pretty safe with Tom Ford right now---I'm only eying one item---a cream shadow [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]duo.[/COLOR]


  Yes, I've been eyeing the Guerlain and Chanel holiday. I'll probably pick up a few things from NARS as well. I wasn't as wowed with the other holiday sets but I have a few higher end skincare items on my list.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh me? everything.  I am suddenly on a foundation kick and wanting to try new ones all the time.  Right now I want to get the new Mac and Burberry foundations.  Also want the new Chanel foundation brush even though I bought Mac's version, I still want the Chanel one.  Which is crazy because I don't own any Chanel brushes. I want the 2 new Chanel blushes and maybe the powder. Guerlain (meteorites with star shaped balls) & Chanel Holiday (Rouge Noir theme of Id'O, polish lipstick, gloss, polish and eyeliner) look good.  Mac has quite a few collections out now.  I haven't really had a chance to try them.  Not really up for the hunt but I do want to check out the Holiday collection.  I usually like the Holiday collection, the stand alone one rather than the sets.  I've seen pics but haven't seen all the items up close.  Hope to soon.  Oh and Nars holiday is out soon.  I could go on.


  :haha: Holiday time is so overwhelming. I actually removed all the products from my loves list at sephora and wish list and wrote everything down. It's a long list hboy:


----------



## dash4 (Oct 2, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Honestly ulta pissed me off so bad twice that I think I'm just gonna skip the palette I have so many I really don't need another this whole situation kinda just made me change my mind


  Oh, I am sorry..I had an incident a few weeks ago with Ulta (in-store).. Anyway, I complained and they sent me a $10 gift certificate..which I used for the palette.

  I bought shampoo and conditioner.. and used the $3.50 off coupon..and did not pay attention until I was on the road.. then I saw on the receipt - the coupon was not deducted, so I went back in the store.  The manager was very nice (or seemed to be) and refunded me back $3.24.. which perplexed me.  I made a comment to her about it being only $3.24, not $3.50.. and she said "well maybe because of tax".. and I said, "well, my refund would be MORE than $3.50, not less - if that was the case".. anyway, I just shrugged it off.. who is going to argue over 26¢?  

  I honestly thought she just typed the deduction in and made a mistake entering the amount... but later on - when I looked online at my reward points.. She had DEDUCTED 100 points from it.. then I checked the refund receipt-- and yup, she took the points from me without asking..

  I was SO, so, so mad.  I save my points to 2,000 and use them then.  I did not authorize that deduction.. regardless, even if I had - I should have gotten the $3 (100 point deduction) AND my $3.50 coupon discount.

  Anyway Ulta customer service was super nice and refunded my 100 points, PLUS gave me a $10 gift certificate.  I am still annoyed with that lady.  Luckily, this is an Ulta I do not frequent often.. it is about 10 miles away.. and I have 2 other Ultas within 5 miles.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 2, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes Looxi to ship.. and if they send you a tracking number.  I could not find a way to set up an account and just ordered via paypal.. so I do not see a way to check my order status to see if it has shipped.. or what is going on with it.  Oh, I am sorry..I had an incident a few weeks ago with Ulta (in-store).. Anyway, I complained and they sent me a $10 gift certificate..which I used for the palette.  I bought shampoo and conditioner.. and used the $3.50 off coupon..and did not pay attention until I was on the road.. then I saw on the receipt - the coupon was not deducted, so I went back in the store.  The manager was very nice (or seemed to be) and refunded me back $3.24.. which perplexed me.  I made a comment to her about it being only $3.24, not $3.50.. and she said "well maybe because of tax".. and I said, "well, my refund would be MORE than $3.50, not less - if that was the case".. anyway, I just shrugged it off.. who is going to argue over 26¢?    I honestly thought she just typed the deduction in and made a mistake entering the amount... but later on - when I looked online at my reward points.. She had DEDUCTED 100 points from it.. then I checked the refund receipt-- and yup, she took the points from me without asking..  I was SO, so, so mad.  I save my points to 2,000 and use them then.  I did not authorize that deduction.. regardless, even if I had - I should have gotten the $3 (100 point deduction) AND my $3.50 coupon discount.  Anyway Ulta customer service was super nice and refunded my 100 points, PLUS gave me a $10 gift certificate.  I am still annoyed with that lady.  Luckily, this is an Ulta I do not frequent often.. it is about 10 miles away.. and I have 2 other Ultas within 5 miles.


 What the hell at that ulta lady that would piss me off I save my points too! I'm not sure how long looxi takes to ship but in guessing they will be overloaded from the sale so it will probably take a little while you could pro back email her at [email protected] she is pretty helpful.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> What the hell at that ulta lady that would piss me off I save my points too! I'm not sure how long looxi takes to ship but in guessing they will be overloaded from the sale so it will probably take a little while you could pro back email her at [email protected] she is pretty helpful.


  I know!  I really did not think for one minute she used my points, but looking back - she acted weird when I brought up the fact that my refund was a wonky amount.  What she did was use 100 points, so of course it did not equal out to $3.50 exactly.   It is annoying because she knew what she did, then tried to play it off with the "taxes" nonsense.  And like I said, I just thought she typed in the discount/refund and who cares about a quarter.. So I just said, "no worries.. I won't bother you for the other 26¢ - it isn't a big deal".. and she just sort of smiled.. it was strange.

  Ulta CS was super nice about it though. 

  I am usually super laid back and rarely complain, but that had me livid.  First world problems, I know..but it just wasn't right.

  Anyway, about Looxi - I am pretty patient (heck, I wait for Ulta shipping LOL)... I just like to sort of check in on my orders and see the progress.. If I don't hear anything by the middle of next week, then I will email them. Thank you for the email address!


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 2, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes Looxi to ship.. and if they send you a tracking number.  I could not find a way to set up an account and just ordered via paypal.. so I do not see a way to check my order status to see if it has shipped.. or what is going on with it.  Oh, I am sorry..I had an incident a few weeks ago with Ulta (in-store).. Anyway, I complained and they sent me a $10 gift certificate..which I used for the palette.  I bought shampoo and conditioner.. and used the $3.50 off coupon..and did not pay attention until I was on the road.. then I saw on the receipt - the coupon was not deducted, so I went back in the store.  The manager was very nice (or seemed to be) and refunded me back $3.24.. which perplexed me.  I made a comment to her about it being only $3.24, not $3.50.. and she said "well maybe because of tax".. and I said, "well, my refund would be MORE than $3.50, not less - if that was the case".. anyway, I just shrugged it off.. who is going to argue over 26¢?    I honestly thought she just typed the deduction in and made a mistake entering the amount... but later on - when I looked online at my reward points.. She had DEDUCTED 100 points from it.. then I checked the refund receipt-- and yup, she took the points from me without asking..  I was SO, so, so mad.  I save my points to 2,000 and use them then.  I did not authorize that deduction.. regardless, even if I had - I should have gotten the $3 (100 point deduction) AND my $3.50 coupon discount.  Anyway Ulta customer service was super nice and refunded my 100 points, PLUS gave me a $10 gift certificate.  I am still annoyed with that lady.  Luckily, this is an Ulta I do not frequent often.. it is about 10 miles away.. and I have 2 other Ultas within 5 miles.


  Well I emailed them after not receiveing the email and all they said was that they are sorry and I am on their email list for sure now I then emailed them back saying recieving emails from the was never the problem just this one email with this one specific item I did not receive and I don't think it's right seeing as I spent $2,000 dollars with them this year and that was 3 days ago so screw them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yes, I've been eyeing the Guerlain and Chanel holiday. I'll probably pick up a few things from NARS as well. I wasn't as wowed with the other holiday sets but I have a few higher end skincare items on my list.


 I hope you snagged what you wanted from the Guerlain holiday collection!!! 




 Now I'm just waiting for Chanel to drop!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 2, 2015)

I am eyeing the Give Me More Lip set, the Marc Jacobs lip set, the sugar lip set. Oh, are you sensing a trend here?

I keep trying to convince my boyfriend to buy me the Marc Jacobs set. He seems to want to buy me something from my Amazon wish list instead. Well, they have NARS on Amazon...

  I just bought the Cover FX Contour kit (because what I really needed was yet ANOTHER contouring kit), a beauty blender, a NARS eyeliner brush, NARS eye paint in black, and a NARS larger than life liner in a coppery brown shade.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 4, 2015)

The Lorac Mega ProPalette is up on Ulta.   My delivery time has been pushed back to Wednesday - and now I regret buying it online.  I could get it in-store today and have it in my hands.  I have been watching videos with swatches and I am actually really excited for it.  I wish there weren't so many white-ish shades though.  There are WAY too many, in my opinion.

  EDIT:  Ulta is having 2x the points for regular members and 3x points for platinum.  I did not get the email but just checked my account and saw the offer.. and activated it.  I am thinking of buying the pro-palette in store today and using the other palette for a Christmas present, especially with 3x the points.

  If you plan on buying the palette - make sure to activate that offer !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey everyone! I finally have a chance to get on and chat. My mom finally had her heart surgery yesterday! It was a quick few days as they told us last tuesday that was the new date. Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support :support: :grouphug:


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support


  I'm glad she finally had the surgery and is doing well! It must be such a relief!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support


  Wonderful news!! Glad things went so well!


----------



## SassyWonder (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! I finally have a chance to get on and chat. My mom finally had her heart surgery yesterday! It was a quick few days as they told us last tuesday that was the new date. Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support :support: :grouphug:


 Thats awesome Dolly Love! Sending healing energy to her!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support








 Dolly. I am happy to hear that your mom's heart surgery went well and you can now relax a bit.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 6, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Wonderful news!! Glad things went so well!


  You are looking good Mandy.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are looking good Mandy.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Thats awesome Dolly Love! Sending healing energy to her!





MandyVanHook said:


> Wonderful news!! Glad things went so well!





Vandekamp said:


> Dolly. I am happy to hear that your mom's heart surgery went well and you can now relax a bit.





Naynadine said:


> I'm glad she finally had the surgery and is doing well! It must be such a relief!


Thanks everyone! It is truly a gift :hug:


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! I finally have a chance to get on and chat. My mom finally had her heart surgery yesterday! It was a quick few days as they told us last tuesday that was the new date. Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support :support: :grouphug:


  Omg Dolly i am so happy for you!! I know this has been a long frustrating road for you guys. I'm glad to hear your mom is doing well in recovery. Here's best wishes to a uncomplicated recovery and many healthy days to come. Now take a deep breath and relax, you deserve it.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone! I finally have a chance to get on and chat. My mom finally had her heart surgery yesterday! It was a quick few days as they told us last tuesday that was the new date. Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support :support: :grouphug:


  Grest news!  Praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support


  Great news Dolly!!!  Wishing your mom a speedy and uneventful recovery and hoping that you get some well deserved time to relax!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

Good to see you Mandy----you look so pretty!!!   I hope you're feeling well!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]I hope you snagged what you wanted from the Guerlain holiday collection!!![/COLOR] :happydance: [COLOR=EE82EE] Now I'm just waiting for Chanel to drop!!!![/COLOR]


 I'm waiting for the Chanel ones too.   





Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks everyone! It is truly a gift :hug:


 My Prayers heading your way Dolly.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Good to see you Mandy----you look so pretty!!!   I hope you're feeling well!


  Thank you!  I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you!  I'm doing pretty well.


   I'm so glad to hear that Mandy!!!


----------



## dash4 (Oct 7, 2015)

I got my Lorac Mega pro-palette 2... I LOVE IT.. not sure if I love it more than the Viseart palette though.  Right now - they are equals.

  The Lorac shadows are buttery and soft, like most Lorac shadows.. so if you don't like that - I would pass.. but I personally LOVE that formula.  It is so, so, so pretty..


----------



## dash4 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support


  Keep us updated!!

  Surgery is always so stressful and scary.. take care of yourself.


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My Prayers heading your way Dolly.


  Hey C! Meddy and I were just asking of you yesterday. Hope your job isn't keeping you too busy but hope you and your family are well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is such great news Dolly. I know you guys must be soooo relieved. Now, on for recovery and getting better altogether. Sending love to your mom and family!   Hey C! Meddy and I were just asking of you yesterday. Hope your job isn't keeping you too busy but hope you and your family are well!





walkingdead said:


> Grest news!  Praying for a quick recovery!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE] Great news Dolly!!!  Wishing your mom a speedy and uneventful recovery and hoping that you get some well deserved time to relax!![/COLOR]





charismafulltv said:


> I'm waiting for the Chanel ones too.  My Prayers heading your way Dolly.





dash4 said:


> Keep us updated!!  Surgery is always so stressful and scary.. take care of yourself.





novocainedreams said:


> Omg Dolly i am so happy for you!! I know this has been a long frustrating road for you guys. I'm glad to hear your mom is doing well in recovery. Here's best wishes to a uncomplicated recovery and many healthy days to come. Now take a deep breath and relax, you deserve it.


Thank you all! You've all been so supportive & I appreciate it :crybaby: I've not slept properly since sunday. I've not left mom's side since then. So far she is doing very well and she is being kept here for a bit as some issues (minor) developed. I've got clothes & snacks.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​Hey C----Shars was just asking about you!!!  Did you get anything from Guerlain holiday?  Chanel seems to be taking forever but I need a minute to recoup from Guerlain.[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=EE82EE]  I'm so glad to hear that Mandy!!![/COLOR]:bouquet:





Shars said:


> That is such great news Dolly. I know you guys must be soooo relieved. Now, on for recovery and getting better altogether. Sending love to your mom and family!   Hey C! Meddy and I were just asking of you yesterday. Hope your job isn't keeping you too busy but hope you and your family are well!


 Thanks for the thoughts ladies. That's so sweet. My work is really keeping me busy. We are in the middle of doing method validations for a new instrument and we are looking in getting another new one next year. My family are all well and doing great. My mom is back in the Philippines note but she'll be back next year sometime in March. I got the Guerlain balls. I'm holding off the other Guerlain holiday for the sale next week, friends and family at Sephora. I'll let you all know  as soon as my cousin gets her code for the sale. She said sometime Friday. I still blog but work really kept me busy all week. Being a supervisor requires a lot of responsibility and time. By the way, I have just converted my staff in my lab to be makeup freaks, most of them are wearing makeup and getting their hair done. Lol


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the thoughts ladies. That's so sweet. My work is really keeping me busy. We are in the middle of doing method validations for a new instrument and we are looking in getting another new one next year. My family are all well and doing great. My mom is back in the Philippines note but she'll be back next year sometime in March. I got the Guerlain balls. I'm holding off the other Guerlain holiday for the sale next week, friends and family at Sephora. I'll let you all know as soon as my cousin gets her code for the sale. She said sometime Friday. I still blog but work really kept me busy all week. Being a supervisor requires a lot of responsibility and time. By the way, I have just converted my staff in my lab to be makeup freaks, most of them are wearing makeup and getting their hair done. Lol


  Aww that's great that things are going well at work. I've been trying to convert my colleagues and friends to makeup junkies too lol. Good for your colleagues. Sometimes we as women work, work, work and we don't pamper ourselves! Tell mom we said hi next time you speak to her!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anyways my mom did very well and is in recovery now! So far everything looks great and she is awake & responding well. Thank you everyone for your never ending support


  That's awesome news! This has been such a long road for y'all and I'm glad things are starting to look up.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am currently sipping on a protein shake because I got braces today. Part of me is like "woo!" and the other is "womp." They suck LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am currently sipping on a protein shake because I got braces today. Part of me is like "woo!" and the other is "womp." They suck LOL


  Just stay focused on how gorgeous you are going to look with your new smile once you get to take the braces off.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww. I can imagine that it would be hard to get some sleep because you'll just be jumping up to make sure that she's okay. I do hope you try to get some rest because she'll need you to be as alert and rested as possible.   Aww that's great that things are going well at work. I've been trying to convert my colleagues and friends to makeup junkies too lol. Good for your colleagues. Sometimes we as women work, work, work and we don't pamper ourselves! Tell mom we said hi next time you speak to her!


 Will do Shars


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for the thoughts ladies. That's so sweet. My work is really keeping me busy. We are in the middle of doing method validations for a new instrument and we are looking in getting another new one next year. My family are all well and doing great. My mom is back in the Philippines note but she'll be back next year sometime in March. I got the Guerlain balls. I'm holding off the other Guerlain holiday for the sale next week, friends and family at Sephora. I'll let you all know as soon as my cousin gets her code for the sale. She said sometime Friday. I still blog but work really kept me busy all week. Being a supervisor requires a lot of responsibility and time. By the way, I have just converted my staff in my lab to be makeup freaks, most of them are wearing makeup and getting their hair done. Lol






​So glad you're doing well C.  I can appreciate your new challenges, and your head is exactly where it should be!  How fun that your staff is open to being 
    converted to makeup addicts enthusiasts!!! I'm glad you were able to get  the holiday balls----they are really pretty special!!!

     It sounds like your mom is doing as well as can be expected.  Huge hugs to you both!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :hug: [COLOR=EE82EE]​So glad you're doing well C.  I can appreciate your new challenges, and your head is exactly where it should be!  How fun that your staff is open to being[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]    converted to makeup addicts [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]enthusiasts!!! I'm glad you were able to get  the holiday balls----they are really pretty special!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]     It sounds like your mom is doing as well as can be expected.  Huge hugs to you both!!![/COLOR]


 The holiday balls is worth the $80. Love that there's a mirror inside and I also love the powder puff included.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The holiday balls is worth the $80. Love that there's a mirror inside and I also love the powder puff included.


  I am glad to hear that you love them. I may try to get them now.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you all! You've all been so supportive & I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am wishing your mom a speedy recovery. Love to you


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am glad to hear that you love them. I may try to get them now.


 Go get it Vande


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Go get it Vande


  Okay. I hear it is sold out. If I can find it I sure will. I just wanted an endorsement from a WOC.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The holiday balls is worth the $80. Love that there's a mirror inside and I also love the powder puff included.


    Oh I totally agree C.  They are so exquisite.  I don't believe in backups but I got one.  The packaging is so lovely---a real collector's item.  They are still available in a few 
   places, which surprised me....but real meteorites enthusiasts will not pass on these.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am wishing your mom a speedy recovery. Love to you





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's awesome news! This has been such a long road for y'all and I'm glad things are starting to look up.





Shars said:


> Awww. I can imagine that it would be hard to get some sleep because you'll just be jumping up to make sure that she's okay. I do hope you try to get some rest because she'll need you to be as alert and rested as possible.   Aww that's great that things are going well at work. I've been trying to convert my colleagues and friends to makeup junkies too lol. Good for your colleagues. Sometimes we as women work, work, work and we don't pamper ourselves! Tell mom we said hi next time you speak to her!


My mom was supposed to go home Wednesday and that got changed to friday (today) and now it has moved to a couple of more days  I'm still here :hug: How is everybody?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everybody?








 My prayers are going out that your mom is discharged to go home sooner rather than later.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everybody?


  Hang in there, D! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope she can go home soon.
  I'm doing OK, just dealing with the usual stuff at home. I haven't been shopping much beauty related things lately, I just bought a pricer cashmere cardigan and a few other things so I have to take it slow.
  I'm looking forward to the new TWD season and also started watching The Last Man On Earth. How did I not know of this series, it's hilarious!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everybody?


    Hang in there Dolly. 



 It's best that she be absolutely ready----better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's quiet in here! 

  I just went to play with my fluidlines and see if I can use them as cream shadows and found that my Royal Wink was slightly open in my bag! It's now got a crack through the middle and isn't as creamy


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's quiet in here!
> 
> I just went to play with my fluidlines and see if I can use them as cream shadows and found that my Royal Wink was slightly open in my bag! It's now got a crack through the middle and isn't as creamy


 I vaguely remember that someone once said you can soften them w/some Fix +.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I vaguely remember that someone once said you can soften them w/some Fix +.


  You can also use Inglot's Duraline.. or this other stuff called Isododecane, which is what Duraline is made out of... and way cheaper.

  I have made paint pots come back to life.. and I also used it to make my Maybelline color tattoos creamier.

  It is amazing stuff... and it is cosmetic-grade specifically made for cosmetics.

  I found out about Isododecane when I went to purchase Duraline on beautylish..and found someone's comment in the review section which talks about it..


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everybody?


  Thinking of you Dolly


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> How is everybody?


  Hi Dolly. I guess I missed this post. Sending prayers your way that mom will be able to go home very soon.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Vande!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Hi Vande!!!






@mel33t How have you been? Did you buy anything from the Sephora Friends and Family sale? Anything on the your list for the Enchanted Evening collection? I plan to get Evening Rendezvous and the two EDSF.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @mel33t How have you been? Did you buy anything from the Sephora Friends and Family sale? Anything on the your list for the Enchanted Evening collection? I plan to get Evening Rendezvous and the two EDSF.


  I've been good - really busy with work and CPA studying. I was offered a new job so I'm transitioning into that right now! How have you been?!
  I picked up the NARS x Steven Klein blush palette that was exclusive to Sephora and the Sephora solid brush cleanser. I heard that was just as good as the BB one. What about you? Anything that you picked up / are looking at? 

  I have not even looked at the MAC collections!! I'll have to hop on over to that thread!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I've been good - really busy with work and CPA studying. I was offered a new job so I'm transitioning into that right now! How have you been?!
> I picked up the NARS x Steven Klein blush palette that was exclusive to Sephora and the Sephora solid brush cleanser. I heard that was just as good as the BB one. What about you? Anything that you picked up / are looking at?
> 
> I have not even looked at the MAC collections!! I'll have to hop on over to that thread!!


  I am going to take a look at the NARS Steven Klein collection today at Sephora. I plan to get a few things from the Evening Enchanted collection including, the Evening Rendezvous lipstick in the purple bullet and the two EDSF. 

I work for one of the Big Four Accounting firms but I am not with the accounting practice. I am with financial advisory. Good luck studying for your exams. I hear they are brutal.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to take a look at the NARS Steven Klein collection today at Sephora. I plan to get a few things from the Evening Enchanted collection including, the Evening Rendezvous lipstick in the purple bullet and the two EDSF.
> 
> I work for one of the Big Four Accounting firms but I am not with the accounting practice. I am with financial advisory. Good luck studying for your exams. I hear they are brutal.


  I've seen swatches of the EDSF on Insta, they look gorgeous but a little too golden for my skintone. 

  Thank you! I'm hoping I'll be finished with it soon and can have my life back. I just went from a five person firm to a 700 person firm (not big four), but still big to me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Dolly. I guess I missed this post. Sending prayers your way that mom will be able to go home very soon.


  I forgot to mention it, she was able to come home on Monday!
  We just had her follow up yesterday, and then come Monday it is her Post Op appointment. So far so good, she seems to be improving everyday.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I forgot to mention it, she was able to come home on Monday! We just had her follow up yesterday, and then come Monday it is her Post Op appointment. So far so good, she seems to be improving everyday.


  Yay! So glad to hear it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I forgot to mention it, she was able to come home on Monday!
> We just had her follow up yesterday, and then come Monday it is her Post Op appointment. So far so good, she seems to be improving everyday.


  That's wonderful news. Hopefully she is resting comfortably. We all love our mothers. I know I love mine bunches and bunches.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm glad your mom is ok dolly hope she feels better soon.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone else have a sibling who steals their makeup? My sister recently moved in because she had nowhere else to go and she steals my stuff constantly.  it pisses me off because I give her free makeup all the time yet she still has to steal from me it's getting to the point that I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bedroom door and just move all of my makeup out of my bathroom and into my room. Today I found out she stole my deluxe sample of the ysl gold primer I've been using along with my bare minerals mineral veil and colourpop road trip le highlighter along with a bunch of drugstore lipsticks. I'm so tired of this happening.  she denies she took it but all of my stuff was visibly rummaged through and I know these things are gone because I just used them so they were sitting out on my counter. I even went through my whole stash and nada. She also takes all of my deluxe samples or gifts with purchase and then tells me it's no big deal because I got it for free anyway. I'm too old to be dealing with this immature bs!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Does anyone else have a sibling who steals their makeup? My sister recently moved in because she had nowhere else to go and she steals my stuff constantly.  it pisses me off because I give her free makeup all the time yet she still has to steal from me it's getting to the point that I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bedroom door and just move all of my makeup out of my bathroom and into my room. Today I found out she stole my deluxe sample of the ysl gold primer I've been using along with my bare minerals mineral veil and colourpop road trip le highlighter along with a bunch of drugstore lipsticks. I'm so tired of this happening.  she denies she took it but all of my stuff was visibly rummaged through and I know these things are gone because I just used them so they were sitting out on my counter. I even went through my whole stash and nada. She also takes all of my deluxe samples or gifts with purchase and then tells me it's no big deal because I got it for free anyway. I'm too old to be dealing with this immature bs!


  I don't have a sister but my youngest brother recently came out to me and my older brother. Love him dearly but his new boyfriend is a little too much. I caught him in my room at home in my makeup drawer... 

  He said he was just swatching but since then I've been a bit more careful and have made it clear to my brother to not let his boyfriend touch my stuff. If he's into makeup that's great and I'd be happy to go to Sephora with him. But don't touch my stuff. 

  I'm sorry your dealing with this  ... have you thought about moving some of your products to a different location in your room where she can't see and just keep the basics out in the bathroom? This way it's not as easy for her to steal because if you only have one eye shadow your sister will know that you'll be missing it that week.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 20, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Does anyone else have a sibling who steals their makeup? My sister recently moved in because she had nowhere else to go and she steals my stuff constantly.  it pisses me off because I give her free makeup all the time yet she still has to steal from me it's getting to the point that I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bedroom door and just move all of my makeup out of my bathroom and into my room. Today I found out she stole my deluxe sample of the ysl gold primer I've been using along with my bare minerals mineral veil and colourpop road trip le highlighter along with a bunch of drugstore lipsticks. I'm so tired of this happening.  she denies she took it but all of my stuff was visibly rummaged through and I know these things are gone because I just used them so they were sitting out on my counter. I even went through my whole stash and nada. She also takes all of my deluxe samples or gifts with purchase and then tells me it's no big deal because I got it for free anyway. I'm too old to be dealing with this immature bs!


Ahhh that sucks!!!! My niece used to steal everything!!!! Had she just ASKED, I would have let her use whatever she wanted. She also lied about it too, which pissed me off to the high heavens. I know how you feel & its the worst...try to remember this situation is temporary. She grew out of it with age, but I would have to hide stuff & search her room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Locking your room is a start. Also, try gently (or not so gently) reminding her that her behavior is a very disrespectful annoyance you don't need. It doesn't matter if she was stealing lawn clippings. She's lucky you're not threatening to kick her out!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 20, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Ahhh that sucks!!!! My niece used to steal everything!!!! Had she just ASKED, I would have let her use whatever she wanted. She also lied about it too, which pissed me off to the high heavens. I know how you feel & its the worst...try to remember this situation is temporary. She grew out of it with age, but I would have to hide stuff & search her room     Locking your room is a start. Also, try gently (or not so gently) reminding her that her behavior is a very disrespectful annoyance you don't need. It doesn't matter if she was stealing lawn clippings. She's lucky you're not threatening to kick her out!


 She's 25 and been doing this as long as I can remember she always would steal and lie about it when we were little too.  I'm just going to get a lock for my room and move my stuff in there I guess it just sucks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Does anyone else have a sibling who steals their makeup? My sister recently moved in because she had nowhere else to go and she steals my stuff constantly.  it pisses me off because I give her free makeup all the time yet she still has to steal from me it's getting to the point that I'm going to have to buy a lock for my bedroom door and just move all of my makeup out of my bathroom and into my room. Today I found out she stole my deluxe sample of the ysl gold primer I've been using along with my bare minerals mineral veil and colourpop road trip le highlighter along with a bunch of drugstore lipsticks. I'm so tired of this happening.  she denies she took it but all of my stuff was visibly rummaged through and I know these things are gone because I just used them so they were sitting out on my counter. I even went through my whole stash and nada. She also takes all of my deluxe samples or gifts with purchase and then tells me it's no big deal because I got it for free anyway. I'm too old to be dealing with this immature bs!


   How annoying. So sorry you have to even deal w/the issue.   You've already mentioned the _best_ solution and that's having a lock installed on your door.  Good luck.
   I'd do it ASAP!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sooo is there a place to discuss The Walking Dead?!? Cause omg.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Sooo is there a place to discuss The Walking Dead?!? Cause omg.


  OMG....I seriously screamed at the tv! Then i started crying. Now I'm in denial. :crybaby:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 25, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OMG....I seriously screamed at the tv! Then i started crying. Now I'm in denial. :crybaby:


  I am in full denial. I think it didn't happen. Camera angle. Don't wanna say more and spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am in full denial. I think it didn't happen. Camera angle. Don't wanna say more and spoil it for anyone.


  100% denial right here too!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not take it, I started crying


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am in full denial. I think it didn't happen. Camera angle. Don't wanna say more and spoil it for anyone.   Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 100% denial right here too!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not take it, I started crying


  I was sobbing, screaming, cursing and almost punched a wall. This better not be true.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I was sobbing, screaming, cursing and almost punched a wall. This better not be true.


It better not be!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It better not be!!!!


  Did you watch The  Talking Dead? There are so many theories, it can't be true!! I feel like if it were, it wouldn't be such a cliffhanger moment, like we would KNOW, like when all the other major fan favorite, core members left. We knew right away, there wasn't this, but what if...? Scenario. Yeah I'm definitely in denial until I get 100% proof!! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't watch the show but I've been tossing virtual tissues to you heart broken fans of the show.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 27, 2015)

I am not convinced Glenn is dead


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 28, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I was sobbing, screaming, cursing and almost punched a wall. This better not be true.





charismafulltv said:


> I am not convinced Glenn is dead


  I don't think it's true either! Buuut I've been hearing we might not know for sure for 3 or 4 more episodes!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 28, 2015)

I need help ladies!! Who has gotten the Lorac Mega Pro 2? I keep seeing mixed-ish reviews. Also how are ABH shadows? The new palette looks nice, but I'm not sure because I have never tried them. And finally Vice 4? These Ulta coupons and rewards are burning a hole in my pocket! Haha. Any other recommendations??


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2015)

GLEN POR VIDA!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> GLEN POR VIDA!


    Si---Glen for Life!!!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am not convinced Glenn is dead


  #shouldhavebeenCarl


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> #shouldhavebeenCarl


  I don't watch the show but #okay!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> #shouldhavebeenCarl


Yeah! And will someonePLEASE cut that boy's hair?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! And will someonePLEASE cut that boy's hair?


  At least it wasn't Darryl. If he dies I will throw shit at the TV screen


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> At least it wasn't Darryl. If he dies I will throw shit at the TV screen


I'll be right there throwing shit with you! Rick, Michonne or Daryl and I'm out! OUT!    PS I have a feeling Glenn is still alive somehow though.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't watched this season yet waiting for my bf to come back from his deployment ..


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I haven't watched this season yet waiting for my bf to come back from his deployment ..


No! I'm sorry for any spoilers!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> No! I'm sorry for any spoilers!


It's ok lol I scrolled through it fast but kinda know lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I need help ladies!! Who has gotten the Lorac Mega Pro 2? I keep seeing mixed-ish reviews. Also how are ABH shadows? The new palette looks nice, but I'm not sure because I have never tried them. And finally Vice 4? These Ulta coupons and rewards are burning a hole in my pocket! Haha. Any other recommendations??


  I do love the ABH shadows in the palettes I have. They are super smooth and velvety! 
  The Vice 4 looks so nice and at first I didn't like the LMP2 but after some swatches it is very pretty too.
  I am no help lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah! And will someonePLEASE cut that boy's hair?


   You crack me up Naomi!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> PS I have a feeling Glenn is still alive somehow though.


 Such passion!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:  [COLOR=EE82EE]You guys are piquing my interest in the show but Meddy's a real chicken shit when it comes to scary shows!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=EE82EE]Such passion!![/COLOR]


It is a pretty brutal show at times, I will admit. It brings out my firey side, Meddy! I'm so involved with the characters that when something bad happens to them it brings on the feels in a big way. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] You crack me up Naomi!!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


It's awful!  Every time they showed him on screen I wanted to take scissors to his head. Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> At least it wasn't *Darryl.* If he dies I will throw shit at the TV screen








 Thats the last episode i will watch!


  PS: I still dont think it is Glenn but Nicholas who seems to have fallen on the top of him when they fell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #Denial


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:  Thats the last episode i will watch!   PS: I still dont think it is Glenn but Nicholas who seems to have fallen on the top of him when they fell :lol:  #Denial


That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> That's what I'm thinking too.


  haha yes and there is something off about Glenns expression when torn apart.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (watch them come back and say Glenn is gone after all this logic lol)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> haha yes and there is something off about Glenns expression when torn apart.:haha:  (watch them come back and say Glenn is gone after all this logic lol)


I'll be sad, I have come to really like Glenn over the years.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glen forever!!!!!!  I do love the ABH shadows in the palettes I have. They are super smooth and velvety!  The Vice 4 looks so nice and at first I didn't like the LMP2 but after some swatches it is very pretty too. I am no help lol


  Haha that's ok. I'm still trying to decide....maybe I will skip the palettes all together and get something else. I don't know! Haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It is a pretty brutal show at times, I will admit. It brings out my firey side, Meddy! I'm so involved with the characters that *when something bad happens to them it brings on the feels in a big way. *


   Gee---I hadn't noticed


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's awful! Every time they showed him on screen I wanted to take scissors to his head. Lol


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 30, 2015)

My godmother just told me she wants to bring me and my sister a make up or skin care souvenir from her city trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For no reason!  She's so sweet! 

  She wants us to choose something and let her know until tomorrow.. I haven't been buying much make up lately and have no idea what I want.
  Up to 60 Euro each. 

  Sooo.. what are your current favs'? Any recommendation for must-have beauty products? I don't need any lipsticks right now.. 
  I was thinking maybe something like a highlighter or other high quality make up for complexion/cheeks. I don't own  a single highlighter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know where exactly she's buying but she mentioned some brands that they have there:
  MAC, Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Mercier and probably a lot others..


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> My godmother just told me she wants to bring me and my sister a make up or skin care souvenir from her city trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Laura Mercier's Shimmer Blocs are really nice. They each have four different highlighter shades that you can custom mix when swiping to get your desired colour. I have Peach Mosaic and Pink Mosaic. Pink Mosaic you could probably use as a blush too if you focus more on the plummy shade in the quad.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I don't watch the show but #okay!!![/COLOR]:haha:





Dolly Snow said:


> 100% denial right here too!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not take it, I started crying hboy:


  LOL!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Laura Mercier's Shimmer Blocs are really nice. They each have four different highlighter shades that you can custom mix when swiping to get your desired colour. I have Peach Mosaic and Pink Mosaic. Pink Mosaic you could probably use as a blush too if you focus more on the plummy shade in the quad.


Thanks for the suggestion, that sounds lovely! 
  I've also been eying UD Naked Illuminated or maybe a MAC Skinfinish?


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, that sounds lovely!
> I've also been eying UD Naked Illuminated or maybe a MAC Skinfinish?


  Yess. I've heard good things about those UD illuminators. I haven't tried any as yet though. I have a few of the MAC Skinfinishes but if you live near a CCO (Estee Lauder cosmetics outlet) you can often find loads of the permanent shades at 30% off so I always grab the ones I want from there.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Have any of you ladies tried Iope's Air Cushion blush? I fell in love, and I'm wondering how to play with it....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> My godmother just told me she wants to bring me and my sister a make up or skin care souvenir from her city trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   In addition to the shimmer bricks, Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, *Indiscretion* is a really lovely highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yess. I've heard good things about those UD illuminators. I haven't tried any as yet though. I have a few of the MAC Skinfinishes but if you live near a CCO (Estee Lauder cosmetics outlet) you can often find loads of the permanent shades at 30% off so I always grab the ones I want from there.


  Would you believe I've never tried a single UD highlighter



​There must be something wrong with me. Highlighters are my jam Shars!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Iope's Air Cushion blush? I fell in love, and I'm wondering how to play with it....


   I think this might be something that you'll have to school us on Starletta.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]Would you believe I've never tried a single UD highlighter[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=EE82EE]​There must be something wrong with me. Highlighters are my jam Shars!!!![/COLOR]


I haven't either Meddy. :shock:


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 31, 2015)

* Happy Halloween! *


 ​


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think this might be something that you'll have to school us on Starletta.


 
  I'm going back to the store to get the other one shortly. They're sheer but buildable and make a glowy "skin but better" feel. I think I'm in love.  Think cushion compact only with sheer blush.  I'll grab a few photos at some point....


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween Nadine!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm going back to the store to get the other one shortly. They're sheer but buildable and make a glowy "skin but better" feel. I think I'm in love.  Think cushion compact only with sheer blush.  I'll grab a few photos at some point....


Sounds lovely


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sounds lovely


 
  I should mention that Iope is one of AmorePacific's brands. The same parent company has Sulwhasoo as the "older skin" line, AmorePacific in department stores only (important to note), Iope, and Laneige as the basic line (stocked in Target!).

  They have stores in a number of cities- something I didn't know until recently.  I picked up the pink blush and one of the Iope cushion compacts today (hooray for something lighter than AP's 102!)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween Nay!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I haven't either Meddy.


   They were never on my radar screen and I don't know why


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm going back to the store to get the other one shortly. They're sheer but buildable and make a glowy "skin but better" feel. I think I'm in love.  Think cushion compact only with sheer blush.  *I'll grab a few photos at some point....*


  Great!!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glen forever!!!!!!  I do love the ABH shadows in the palettes I have. They are super smooth and velvety!  The Vice 4 looks so nice and at first I didn't like the LMP2 but after some swatches it is very pretty too. I am no help lol


  Well I picked up the Lorac Pro 2...I saw livingdeadmakeup on instagram's swatches and they tipped the scales finally. I might still pick up the ABH palette with my $10 coupon...also got a cream shadow from Pur cosmetics, have you seen them? They are gorgeous.   HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!! Hope everyone has a fun night!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!


  I love Janet too. I didn't know she was on tour. I hope she comes my way.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!


No, because I'm not Rouge. Lol Love Janet! Glad you had a great time, C!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!


  I always have items ready to buy lol but will I during the sale...I hope so but if not then it is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What is on your list for the sale? 
  I am glad you had fun at the concert, C!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 1, 2015)

MAC x Janet Jackson needs to happen!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> MAC x Janet Jackson needs to happen!


  Yes!


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They were never on my radar screen and I don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aren't you VIB? The VIB one is the following week. I don't know why they can't just give the discount to everyone!! If there's anything you're looking for that Beauty.com stocks, their F&F sale starts on Tuesday until Friday.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!


k





NaomiH said:


> MAC x Janet Jackson needs to happen!


  Yes. I totally agree with that. I would also like to see a collaboration with J. Lo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!! Hope everyone has a fun night!


    I always enjoy the little ones but around my neighborhood they're like Stepford children---they're so polite and so darn cute it hurts.  I offered one adorable little girl a 
   second (I let them reach into a large basket and take what they want) piece of candy and she said, "no thank you, I'm good."  She was 3 years old.  By 8:00PM the candy 
   was all gone, it was lights out and the neighborhood was quiet again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone! Are you starting to build your shopping list for the vib rouge sale coming up? By the way, we just saw Janet Jackson's concert Friday night and it was 2.5 hours of non stop entrainment. Love her so much!






C.  I have a modest list because we _just_ finished w/the F & F sale.  Glad you enjoyed the Janet concert.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't own any of the illuminators but I've swatched them before and they're very sparkly! I only have the highlighters that were part of the face palettes and they were really nice. I hardly reach for them though because I hate cumbersome palettes. I may depot them at some point though.
> 
> *The piles of other highlighters you have were blocking them lol.*
> Hey C! My cart is wayyy too full at the moment lol.
> ...










​You went a called Meddy out


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 1, 2015)

Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved. 

  The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.
> 
> The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


  Oh my gosh CQ.  I wish you much strength in dealing with this!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.   The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


I'm so sorry CQ! :hug: You deserve to treat yourself  :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 1, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.   The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


  HI CQ. I am sorry to hear this. Breakups are never easy. I wish you all the best. It sounds as if you may have seen it coming. May you have the strength to stay strong and never look back. Trust your inner voice.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh my gosh CQ.  I wish you much strength in dealing with this!!![/COLOR]





Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry CQ! :hug: You deserve to treat yourself  :kiss:





Vandekamp said:


> HI CQ. I am sorry to hear this. Breakups are never easy. I wish you all the best. It sounds as if you may have seen it coming. May you have the strength to stay strong and never look back. Trust your inner voice.


  Thank you ladies. I've been with him a long time so this is really tough. But I will be okay..


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 2, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> MAC x Janet Jackson needs to happen!


 Yes!!!  





Vandekamp said:


> I love Janet too. I didn't know she was on tour. I hope she comes my way.


  She is on a world tour until June next year. 





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.   The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


 I'm so sorry to hear this CQ. Hang in there! When a door closes, a lot of beautiful windows opens


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.
> 
> The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


  Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear but you say you are also relieved so I am happy to hear that at least!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this CQ. Hang in there!* When a door closes, a lot of beautiful windows opens *


  So very, very true @charismafulltv


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't own any of the illuminators but I've swatched them before and they're very sparkly! I only have the highlighters that were part of the face palettes and they were really nice. I hardly reach for them though because I hate cumbersome palettes. I may depot them at some point though.  The piles of other highlighters you have were blocking them lol. Hey C! My cart is wayyy too full at the moment lol. I'm so jealous! I would love to see Janet live. I'm not surprised that it was a great show!!  Aren't you VIB? The VIB one is the following week. I don't know why they can't just give the discount to everyone!! If there's anything you're looking for that Beauty.com stocks, their F&F sale starts on Tuesday until Friday.


Thanks Shars! I'll look into that


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Rob and I split up Thursday. I'm as heartbroken as I am relieved.   The pain makes me want to do retail therapy. I just might.


Oh CQ, I'm sorry to hear that. :hug:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 2, 2015)

I actually love my urban decay illuminators! The original luminated is my favorite it's such a pretty sparkly highlighter but it's really glittery FYI I just love it. I wore it for my maleficent costume on Halloween I really like how my makeup turned out I also used jd glow cosmetics' ice ice baby which is a beautiful icy white highlighter and looxi beauty celestial so I was glowing!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually love my urban decay illuminators! The original luminated is my favorite it's such a pretty sparkly highlighter but it's really glittery FYI I just love it. I wore it for my maleficent costume on Halloween I really like how my makeup turned out I also used jd glow cosmetics' ice ice baby which is a beautiful icy white highlighter and looxi beauty celestial so I was glowing!


Love! You look great!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually love my urban decay illuminators! The original luminated is my favorite it's such a pretty sparkly highlighter but it's really glittery FYI I just love it. I wore it for my maleficent costume on Halloween I really like how my makeup turned out I also used jd glow cosmetics' ice ice baby which is a beautiful icy white highlighter and looxi beauty celestial so I was glowing!


   I love this look on you. Nicely done Steph.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thank you ladies. I've been with him a long time so this is really tough. But I will be okay..


    Many hugs CQ!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  Awesome!  You look amazing!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually love my urban decay illuminators! The original luminated is my favorite it's such a pretty sparkly highlighter but it's really glittery FYI I just love it. I wore it for my maleficent costume on Halloween I really like how my makeup turned out I also used jd glow cosmetics' ice ice baby which is a beautiful icy white highlighter and looxi beauty celestial so I was glowing!


 Beautiful Steph!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 2, 2015)

By the way, my dog Bruno won the balm Halloween pet costume contest this year. Hooray!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> By the way, my dog Bruno won the balm Halloween pet costume contest this year. Hooray!!!






Very cool!!  I want to see pics C!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Very cool!!  I want to see pics C!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 2, 2015)

Omg a minion dog lol how cute. Thank you everyone I loved wearing those maleficent horns they made me feel badass lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


   Oh my gosh I LOVE it!!!!!  So, so cute I can't stand it!!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Many hugs CQ!!!!


  Thanks. It's still dragging out. I'm finally realizing just how manipulative he has been throughout the whole relationship... and it hurts.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  D'awww!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> By the way, my dog Bruno won the balm Halloween pet costume contest this year. Hooray!!!


Yay! Congrats C!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 2, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks. It's still dragging out. I'm finally realizing just how manipulative he has been throughout the whole relationship... and it hurts.


Oh that's the worst, biggest, most giant hugs to you!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok there are way too many sales/releases this weekend! Someone help me! LOL. Anyone shopping the VIBR sale? Beautylish? Melt? Beauty.com? Did I miss anything?? Haha. *faints*


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ok there are way too many sales/releases this weekend! Someone help me! LOL. Anyone shopping the VIBR sale? Beautylish? Melt? Beauty.com? Did I miss anything?? Haha. *faints*


  Nordstrom Mascara madness is Saturday. Buy two get one free :haha:


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Nordstrom Mascara madness is Saturday. Buy two get one free :haha:


  Thank goodness I rarely wear mascara, haha. Naturally long lashes.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank goodness I rarely wear mascara, haha. Naturally long lashes.


  Nice!! I don't really need mascara right now so I'm passing. I just shopped the VIB sale .. For now :haha:


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Nice!! I don't really need mascara right now so I'm passing. I just shopped the VIB sale .. For now :haha:


  Oh yeah right there with you, hahaha. Plus I bought some Nars stuff on their website,  I don't know why but everything was 30% off! Plus some Melt stuff...man, I am going to be on a huge spending break after the holidays!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ok there are way too many sales/releases this weekend! Someone help me! LOL. Anyone shopping the VIBR sale? Beautylish? Melt? Beauty.com? Did I miss anything?? Haha. *faints*


  There are too many!!! And not enough $$$$.
  I don't think I can resist NARS' 30% off! They also have free 2 day shipping!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ETA: Mr.Rebates is also 7% cashback on NARS' website!! Score!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ok there are way too many sales/releases this weekend! Someone help me! LOL. Anyone shopping the VIBR sale? Beautylish? Melt? Beauty.com? Did I miss anything?? Haha. *faints*


  I plan to get some Dennis Gross skincare today during the VIBR sale. I think I am going to Melt F&F sale. I can't think of anything that i want.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> There are too many!!! And not enough $$$$.
> I don't think I can resist NARS' 30% off! They also have free 2 day shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I am going to get a Nars' contour brush unless someone can recommend another one.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I am going to get a Nars' contour brush unless someone can recommend another one.


  I find NARS' brushes really scratchy


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> There are too many!!! And not enough $$$$. I don't think I can resist NARS' 30% off! They also have free 2 day shipping!! :yahoo:    ETA: Mr.Rebates is also 7% cashback on NARS' website!! Score!!


  I know!!! I am super glad I randomly went on the site!! Totally took the place of my beauty.com order too because it was all Nars stuff I wanted! And the discount was an extra 10% from the other sales, plus mr rebates 7% cash back right now! I swear I get a high when I find good deals like that, hehehe. I didn't even see the two day shipping! Even better!  Now for beautylish...I want the new Jeffree Star lipsticks, bioderma cleansing water, and maybe a couple Wanye Goss brushes. I wanted to pick up some OCC lippies but they all seem to be out. Oh and maybe one of the new Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Now for beautylish...I want the new Jeffree Star lipsticks, bioderma cleansing water, and maybe a couple Wanye Goss brushes. I wanted to pick up some OCC lippies but they all seem to be out. Oh and maybe one of the new Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow.


  Me too! It's such an awesome feeling!

  Ahh Beautylish. My cart is so full lol. I've got a few of those Wayne Goss face brushes and Jeffree Star's Posh Spice. I'm waiting for the WG holiday brush to launch as well as the new JS lippies. Which of the new JS ones are you thinking of picking up?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I find NARS' brushes really scratchy


  Which brush would you recommend?


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which brush would you recommend?


  I actually really like the Sephora Pro Airbush #54. The JCP Sephoras had them on clearance for $9.99 the other day. The shape of them is perfect getting in the cheek contour, but they're also good for placing highlight exactly where you want it and also applying and blending out blush. I think they're on Sephora's site now, on sale, for $21 so the sale would be a good time to check out 1 or 2 if your SiJCP doesn't have any more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Ok there are way too many sales/releases this weekend! Someone help me! LOL. Anyone shopping the VIBR sale? Beautylish? Melt? Beauty.com? Did I miss anything?? Haha. *faints*


   Don't forget NARS.   This all on the heels of Chanel & Guerlain holiday---oh and Dior.  I got several things from VIBR.  I'm not a huge NARS fan but I did order Vengeful.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Don't forget NARS.   This all on the heels of Chanel & Guerlain holiday---oh and Dior.  I got several things from VIBR.  I'm not a huge NARS fan but I did order Vengeful.


  Haha! She was the one that told us about the NARS' sale. We've all been misbehaving this morning!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I find NARS' brushes really scratchy


    My Yachiyo unraveled horribly!!!!  Never got another NARS brush after that.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Yachiyo unraveled horribly!!!!  Never got another NARS brush after that.


  I don't understand the rave about them. For Japanese brushes they are so not that great. Yikes about your Yachiyo! They're not cheap either!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Haha! She was the one that told us about the NARS' sale. We've all been misbehaving this morning!






That's the only one she _didn't_ mention!   It's so bad.  This madness transcends makeup---there's all the clothes too!



...and I ordered my
     Thanksgiving Turkey too on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't understand the rave about them. For Japanese brushes they are so not that great. Yikes about your Yachiyo! They're not cheap either!


  Quite honestly, my MAC brushes held up better and lasted longer and are still going strong!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I actually really like the Sephora Pro Airbush #54. The JCP Sephoras had them on clearance for $9.99 the other day. The shape of them is perfect getting in the cheek contour, but they're also good for placing highlight exactly where you want it and also applying and blending out blush. I think they're on Sephora's site now, on sale, for $21 so the sale would be a good time to check out 1 or 2 if your SiJCP doesn't have any more.


  I just purchased that brush two weeks ago. I do like it.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Quite honestly, my MAC brushes held up better and lasted longer and are still going strong!!!


  I've had drugstore brushes that have done the same! I love their concealers, blushes and other face products but those brushes are a no-go!


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I just purchased that brush two weeks ago. I do like it.


  Nice! Apart from that one, I tend to like angled blush brushes for contouring and blush but they have to be a certain size and thickness otherwise they don't work well with my face shape.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! It's such an awesome feeling!
> 
> Ahh Beautylish. My cart is so full lol. I've got a few of those Wayne Goss face brushes and Jeffree Star's Posh Spice. I'm waiting for the WG holiday brush to launch as well as the new JS lippies. Which of the new JS ones are you thinking of picking up?


   Those Wayne Goss brushes look interesting.  I have a bit of a fetish when it comes to makeup brushes



When does the BL sale start?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Tell me about it. I went outlet mall shopping when I was stateside 2 weeks ago and I bought 4 handbags, a gorgeous jewelled clutch and a rose printed crossbody bag. That does not include the clothes and shoes!! We're maniacs haha!
> Awww Thanksgiving Turkey!! Yum Yum!
> 
> I've had drugstore brushes that have done the same! I love their concealers, blushes and other face products but those brushes are a no-go!


  Did you get anything at the National Harbor CCO?


----------



## dash4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> There are too many!!! And not enough $$$$.
> I don't think I can resist NARS' 30% off! They also have free 2 day shipping!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Do you need a code to get free 2 day shipping on Nars' site?  It is just giving me the option of FedEx Smart post for free over $50... or $12.95 for 2 day FedEx shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Tell me about it. I went outlet mall shopping when I was stateside 2 weeks ago and I bought 4 handbags, a gorgeous jewelled clutch and a rose printed crossbody bag. That does not include the clothes and shoes!! We're maniacs haha!
> Awww Thanksgiving Turkey!! Yum Yum!
> 
> I've had drugstore brushes that have done the same! I love their concealers, blushes and other face products but those brushes are a no-go!


  That's some serious haulage---LOVE it!!  Jeweled clutch



be still my heart





!!!   Yeah....we're pretty much maniacs


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 6, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Do you need a code to get free 2 day shipping on Nars' site?  It is just giving me the option of FedEx Smart post for free over $50... or $12.95 for 2 day FedEx shipping.


  No Code needed, perhaps there's a price mininum to get the free 2-day FedEx.. My total was like $173 but with the discount came down to $121.10 w/ free 2 day FedEx.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Do you need a code to get free 2 day shipping on Nars' site?  It is just giving me the option of FedEx Smart post for free over $50... or $12.95 for 2 day FedEx shipping.


  Monsy said the same thing. I didn't have to use a code. When I was placing my order, FedEx 2 day was showing as free. My order total after the discount was like $100.10 so I don't know if it's free after $100.


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's some serious haulage---LOVE it!!  *Jeweled clutch**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was sooo beautiful. I had to get it!

  This is it: http://www.dsw.com/handbag/lulu+townsend+juliette+clutch?prodId=337903
  I got it instore for $20 though!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! It's such an awesome feeling!  Ahh Beautylish. My cart is so full lol. I've got a few of those Wayne Goss face brushes and Jeffree Star's Posh Spice. I'm waiting for the WG holiday brush to launch as well as the new JS lippies. Which of the new JS ones are you thinking of picking up?


  I think Androgyny, Doll Parts and HoEhoehoe...maybe Dirty Money if they do get it. Oooh the holiday brush, I forgot. I put an another eye brush and a Chikuhodo brush because I really want to try them.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Don't forget NARS.   This all on the heels of Chanel & Guerlain holiday---oh and Dior.  I got several things from VIBR.  I'm not a huge NARS fan but I did order Vengeful.[/COLOR]


.  





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That's the only one she _didn't_ mention!   It's so bad.  This madness transcends makeup---there's all the clothes too![/COLOR]:thud:  [COLOR=0000FF]...and I ordered my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Thanksgiving Turkey too on Wednesday!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]      [/COLOR]:lol:


 Haha, yeah I found out about Nars after I posted it. I found the Nars thing on total accident. A really good accident!  LOL. I got the Despair blush palette, Chelsea lip gloss and Dual Intensity shadows.  And clothes aah Modcloth is having 20% off dresses...and they have this cute dress and jacket I want. And a few more weeks is time for Nordies 10 point events. Just slay me now....    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Those Wayne Goss brushes look interesting.  I have a bit of a fetish when it comes to makeup brushes[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]When does the BL sale start?[/COLOR]


  The beautylish event is going on right now, I'm just waiting for the JS lipsticks to go up at 10.   Oh did I also mention I still have my Birthday code discount from Illamasqua....*shakes head*


----------



## Shars (Nov 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh did I also mention I still have my Birthday code discount from Illamasqua....*shakes head*


  Nice pics. Haven't seen Dirty Money or the others up as yet. Ah well. I'm still waiting on that Holiday brush though!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 7, 2015)

I have an extra $10 off $50 at Beauty,com coupon code if anyone's interested, good until November 30th. Looks like the only exclusion is Jane Iredale products...forgive me if this is the wrong forum


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ay yi yi I've bought a mini Sephora store the past 36 hours.

  And Mascara Madness.

  And hauled at the local AmorePacfic store (AmorePacific Inc... AP is only at Sephora/department stores)

  Other than that, I found an _adorable_ Rebecca Minkoff jewelry roll at Nordstrom that Notes helped with. And fell in love at L'Occitane (their advent calendar, current PWP and GWP was an incredible deal!).

  I think my wallet's sobbing somewhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> It was sooo beautiful. I had to get it!
> 
> This is it: http://www.dsw.com/handbag/lulu+townsend+juliette+clutch?prodId=337903
> I got it instore for $20 though!!!


 Oh it's so pretty.  You can use it w/a dressy outfit or as a pop of bling w/jeans on a girl's night out!!!  What a fun piece!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh did I also mention I still have my Birthday code discount from Illamasqua....*shakes head*


   AWESOME selections!!!!  Isn't it crazy how all the sales are happening simultaneously
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Next week will seem like Christmas as all of the packages start rolling in


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ay yi yi I've bought a mini Sephora store the past 36 hours.
> 
> And Mascara Madness.
> 
> ...


   It's probably in a corner along with mine!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ay yi yi I've bought a mini Sephora store the past 36 hours.  And Mascara Madness.  And hauled at the local AmorePacfic store (AmorePacific Inc... AP is only at Sephora/department stores)  Other than that, I found an _adorable_ Rebecca Minkoff jewelry roll at Nordstrom that Notes helped with. And fell in love at L'Occitane (their advent calendar, current PWP and GWP was an incredible deal!).  I think my wallet's sobbing somewhere.


  It's right next to mine...the one hysterically bawling and rolling around clutching it's sides from the pain of continuous overuse.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] AWESOME selections!!!!  Isn't it crazy how all the sales are happening simultaneously:shrugs: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Next week will seem like [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Christmas as all of the packages start rolling in[/COLOR]:thud:


   I know! I don't remember there being so many sales going on at the same time! Oh god! The packages!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I bought the anniversary set and am impressed so far. I want to get some of the face ones. They just started a gift card event. You get a $20 gift card for every $100 spent. I would much rather get 20% off than get 20% back but hey. They haven't said though how long it takes to get the gift card or whether you can only use the gift card in a given period so I'm playing wait and see. I did! I got a Lancome gift set for a friend's birthday and a few other things.  Monsy said the same thing. I didn't have to use a code. When I was placing my order, FedEx 2 day was showing as free. My order total after the discount was like $100.10 so I don't know if it's free after $100.





Shars said:


> Nice pics. Haven't seen Dirty Money or the others up as yet. Ah well. I'm still waiting on that Holiday brush though!


  Yeah the other colors finally went up but I already purchased, I figured I'll use the gift cards on them. I think the gift cards will be in our orders, or emailed pretty soon. And I read in an email you can use them any time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I know! I don't remember there being so many sales going on at the same time! Oh god! The packages!!!


    I'm positive something will arrive next week that I totally forgot having purchased!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm positive something will arrive next week that I totally forgot having purchased!


 
  Same here.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey all! What did everyone get from the sales this weekend? retty: :hug: I did place an itty bitty order at Sephora, figured I had a GC..may as well grab two items I've been wanting via the VIBR sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I did place an itty bitty order at Sephora, figured I had a GC..may as well grab two items I've been wanting via the VIBR sale.


 Way too much Dolly - This is my total combined orders since Friday

Marc Jacobs Beauty The Face II - Sculpting Foundation Brush No. 2
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Anti-Aging - 0.33 oz
Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder Compact
Giorgio Armani Rouge Ecstasy Express Moisture Rich Lipcolor Incognito
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
Giorgio Armani Blending Foundation Brush
Givenchy Le Rouge Limited Edition Gold 311 Rose Précieux 
Dolce & Gabbana Dolce Matte Red Lipstick Dolce Inferno 333
Ole Henriksen Walnut Complexion Scrub
GLAMGLOW SUPERMUD Clearing Treatment 
GLAMGLOW Flashmud Brightening Treatment - 0.5 oz / 100 Points
Christian Louboutin Just Nothing
Christian Louboutin Pluminette
Christian Louboutin Tutulle


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Way too much Dolly - This is my total combined orders since Friday[/COLOR]  [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Marc Jacobs Beauty The Face II - Sculpting Foundation Brush No. 2[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Anti-Aging - 0.33 oz[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder Compact[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Rouge Ecstasy Express Moisture Rich Lipcolor Incognito[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Giorgio Armani Blending Foundation Brush[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Givenchy Le Rouge Limited Edition Gold 311 Rose Précieux [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Dolce & Gabbana Dolce Matte Red Lipstick Dolce Inferno 333[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Ole Henriksen Walnut Complexion Scrub[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]GLAMGLOW SUPERMUD Clearing Treatment [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]GLAMGLOW Flashmud Brightening Treatment - 0.5 oz / 100 Points[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Just Nothing[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Pluminette[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=454545][COLOR=0000FF]Christian Louboutin Tutulle[/COLOR][/COLOR]


What a haul Meddy ompom:  Enjoy all those goodies! I've been wanting Dolce Inferno, it's so gorgeous :winkiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy all those goodies! I've been wanting *Dolce Inferno,* it's so gorgeous


  Thanks Dolly.  I saw it on Karen recently and knew I had to have it!!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2015)

So this is the thread where all the fun stuff happens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know if there are any nail polish afficionados here (apart from Meds, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but Rescue Beauty Lounge is having a closing down sale. Everything's at half price, except for the new collection. 

  RIP RBL. It was beautiful while it lasted


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 10, 2015)

Omg finally! I've hoped that Sugarpill would do lipsticks for ages!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> So this is the thread where all the fun stuff happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am a big NP fan. Thank you for the heads up @BuickMackane


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  I guess I am late to the party. I've never heard of SugarPill. I learn so much from you lovely ladies.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh god yes!!!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarpill is an AMAZING line!!! I am so excited they are coming out with lipstick!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> So this is the thread where all the fun stuff happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow.  I'm sorry to hear that, but I'll definitely check it out!!!!  Thanks Buick!!!!


----------



## Nuke (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm so glad you mentioned RBL was closing! I totally missed this... I'm surprised there isn't a bigger deal being made of it in the online beauty community. It's always been in the back of my mind to try RBL polishes, so I went ahead and just placed an order now, since it's literally now or never...


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Nuke said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned RBL was closing! I totally missed this... I'm surprised there isn't a bigger deal being made of it in the online beauty community. It's always been in the back of my mind to try RBL polishes, so I went ahead and just placed an order now, since it's literally now or never...


  I too am surprised that there isn't an awful lot of fuss about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know not everyone is too keen on RBL but their formula works really well for me and I absolutely love their colours and finishes (they did an exceptionally good job with their cremes and hidden shimmers). I also loved how much thought went into creating a coherent story around their collections.

  What did you order? Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Nuke (Nov 11, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 

 
  I too am surprised that there isn't an awful lot of fuss about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know not everyone is too keen on RBL but their formula works really well for me and I absolutely love their colours and finishes (they did an exceptionally good job with their cremes and hidden shimmers). I also loved how much thought went into creating a coherent story around their collections.

  What did you order? Hope you enjoy them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  This is my little haul...  I am usually a bulk buyer of anything (they had "Select All" and "Add to Cart" buttons!!) , but I had to be honest with myself and pick only the ones that I think I would regret if I didn't get to try. I haven't been using nail polish lately either because my nails are recovering from my first tryst with gel nails (never again!) so it'll be really exciting when these come in. Do you have any favorites from the brand?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Nuke said:


> This is my little haul...  I am usually a bulk buyer of anything (they had "Select All" and "Add to Cart" buttons!!) , but I had to be honest with myself and pick only the ones that I think I would regret if I didn't get to try. I haven't been using nail polish lately either because my nails are recovering from my first tryst with gel nails (never again!) so it'll be really exciting when these come in. Do you have any favorites from the brand?


  That's a really nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quite a few of my RBL favourites are/were in the sale: Oh Slap!, Will They Won't They, Instant Amnesia, Footpath, 360, Jane, Purple Haze, etc. Yet others, like No More War, Under The Stars and Aqua Lily have long been DCd.

  I also tried to limit my haul to the stuff I'd definitely wear but now I'm wondering if I should have made it to the $200 lower limit for free international shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh your poor nails! Are you using any treatments to help them recover?


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey ladies.  I've seriously missed you all.  The end of 2015 has gone a little nuts for me!  I ended up moving out from living with my husband, which is for the best and thus have been kind of strapped for cash, so to avoid too much temptation I've been staying off Specktra. 

  I did buy some stuff from the sale this weekend, which I'm super happy about.

  How is everyone?


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Way too much Dolly - This is my total combined orders since Friday
> 
> Marc Jacobs Beauty The Face II - Sculpting Foundation Brush No. 2
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Anti-Aging - 0.33 oz
> ...


  You need it Dolly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The formula is really great - long lasting and not drying!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Forgive me if I'm stretching the notion of "Buy It All", but I received this earlier today and I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.jellycat.com/eu/odette-ostrich-ode2o/


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Forgive me if I'm stretching the notion of "Buy It All", but I received this earlier today and I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That is too cute lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is too cute lol.


  It is, isn't it? I've been collecting Jellycat for over 10 years and I love them all to bits. I love how silly they are (compared to most other stuffed toys, which are just cute and not much else). I'm now eyeing Olaf Orangutan but I will wait for a sale because even I won't pay almost 80 quid for a stuffed ape


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I guess I am late to the party. I've never heard of SugarPill. I learn so much from you lovely ladies.


If you like bright and bold then SP is the brand for you! The owner Amy is the most adorable person.


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> It is, isn't it? I've been collecting Jellycat for over 10 years and I love them all to bits. *I love how silly they are *(compared to most other stuffed toys, which are just cute and not much else). I'm now eyeing Olaf Orangutan but I will wait for a sale because even I won't pay almost 80 quid for a stuffed ape


  It's true!! 
  I want all of the owls!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's true!!
> I want all of the owls!


  No Ostrich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The owls are hilarious. One of them will accompany Olaf Orangutan on his trip to mine


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 11, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Omg finally! I've hoped that Sugarpill would do lipsticks for ages!


  I love Sugarpill! They are kind of what got me back into makeup years ago. Super excited they are doing lipsticks, the first two color options don't excite me that much, red and pink...but they posted that on the actual release in January there will be more color choices!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I love Sugarpill! They are kind of what got me back into makeup years ago. Super excited they are doing lipsticks, the first two color options don't excite me that much, red and pink...but they posted that on the actual release in January there will be more color choices!


I'm really excited to see what other shades they have one they launch.  Knowing Amy, you know there will probably be a couple of wild shades in the mix at some point.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Forgive me if I'm stretching the notion of "Buy It All", but I received this earlier today and I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is adorable!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

Thiis is going to be epic! I love that they are vegan too!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> No Ostrich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to have everything that has owls on it.... it's a sickness lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Forgive me if I'm stretching the notion of "Buy It All", but I received this earlier today and I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is so cute I squealed.  I love extraordinary things like this!!!!  ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's true!!
> I want all of the owls!


    Elephants for me---I must have the elephants!!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies.  I've seriously missed you all.  The end of 2015 has gone a little nuts for me!  I ended up moving out from living with my husband, which is for the best and thus have been kind of strapped for cash, so to avoid too much temptation I've been staying off Specktra.   I did buy some stuff from the sale this weekend, which I'm super happy about.  How is everyone?


I'm sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you :hug: What'd you haul in the sale?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies.  I've seriously missed you all.  The end of 2015 has gone a little nuts for me!  I ended up moving out from living with my husband, which is for the best and thus have been kind of strapped for cash, so to avoid too much temptation I've been staying off Specktra.
> 
> I did buy some stuff from the sale this weekend, which I'm super happy about.
> 
> How is everyone?


  Missed you as well!!! I am so sorry to hear that but glad to see you around here.
  I've been doing well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies.  I've seriously missed you all.  The end of 2015 has gone a little nuts for me!  I ended up moving out from living with my husband, which is for the best and thus have been kind of strapped for cash, so to avoid too much temptation I've been staying off Specktra.
> 
> I did buy some stuff from the sale this weekend, which I'm super happy about.
> 
> How is everyone?


  So sorry you are going through this. If you wanna talk, feel free to PM me!

  What stuff did you buy?


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Elephants for me---I must have the elephants!!!!!


  Awww. They're cute too! My sister brought me this elephant paperweight from her college trip to Kenya this summer. Isn't he the cutest?


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 14, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes I saw her pic!! It looks sooo good on her. I'm wearing it today and feeling myself lol.
> Awww. They're cute too! My sister brought me this elephant paperweight from her college trip to Kenya this summer. Isn't he the cutest?


  Aww, this is so cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes I saw her pic!! It looks sooo good on her. I'm wearing it today and feeling myself lol.
> Awww. They're cute too! My sister brought me this elephant paperweight from her college trip to Kenya this summer. Isn't he the cutest?


    I'm glad you wore Inferno----and were feeling yourself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----that's what it's all about!!!  That elephant is a adorable!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes I saw her pic!! It looks sooo good on her. I'm wearing it today and feeling myself lol.
> Awww. They're cute too! My sister brought me this elephant paperweight from her college trip to Kenya this summer. Isn't he the cutest?


  Adorable!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Adorable!!!!


Look at Dolly being all hot stuff in her new avi! :hot:


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Look at Dolly being all hot stuff in her new avi!


  Smokin hot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Look at Dolly being all hot stuff in her new avi!


   Vamp it Dolly, vamp it!!!  You're sizzling!!!!!   I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Smokin hot!


  I know right.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 18, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So sorry you are going through this. If you wanna talk, feel free to PM me!
> 
> What stuff did you buy?


  Thanks for all the support ladies, it really means a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got some new foundation (Touche Eclat), the Laura Mercier setting powder, the Tatcha Dewy mist, Alchemy II nail polish, and the Kevyn Aucoin contour book because it was too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I know right.


  Aww shucks, thanks gals


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies.  I've seriously missed you all.  The end of 2015 has gone a little nuts for me!  I ended up moving out from living with my husband, which is for the best and thus have been kind of strapped for cash, so to avoid too much temptation I've been staying off Specktra.
> 
> I did buy some stuff from the sale this weekend, which I'm super happy about.
> 
> How is everyone?


  So sorry to hear that. Relationships are hard sometimes and challenging for sure all the time. I hope you will find the strength and courage to demand what will make you happy in the end whatever that may look like. Good luck.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies, it really means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Great haul!  Really good selection of products. I hope you love them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow* 

  Aww shucks, thanks gals


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 18, 2015)

YASSS!!!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 18, 2015)

You guys - just an FYI - Ulta is supposed to do some special sale starting on 11/20 at 12:01 Central

  I was googling around trying to find a gift with purchase deal because I plan to buy the Tarte In The Bloom palette from Ulta... and I came across this --->





  There are supposed to be sales on brand names like Urban Decay, Tarte, Real Techniques, bareMinerals, Mario Badesku, Benefit, Too Faced and Philosophy)

  There is more information at the link --> http://www.ulta.com/cyberfundays/

  Also make sure you activate the offer for 2x - 3x the points.   (regular members get 2x and platinum get 3x until 11/21 BUT YOU HAVE TO ACTIVATE IT).. if anyone needs help finding out how to activate it.. just ask - I can post on here step-by-step..


----------



## dash4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Fun Day started on Ulta's site and there is tons of stuff on sale.. Stila "Eyes are the Window" palettes for $29 ... Tarte Showstopper for $24..  Z palettes 30% off.

  Just tons and tons..

  Only problem - I can not get the damn free gift with purchase sample bag to add to my cart..  it works now..

  Check it out:

  http://www.ulta.com/cyberfundays/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Fun Day started on Ulta's site and there is tons of stuff on sale.. Stila "Eyes are the Window" palettes for $29 ... Tarte Showstopper for $24..  Z palettes 30% off.
> 
> Just tons and tons..
> 
> ...


    I'm done!!!  The last two days I've hit Beauty.com, Giorgio Armani ( 20% off ) J Crew, & Nordies!!!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm done!!!  The last two days I've hit Beauty.com, Giorgio Armani ( 20% off ) J Crew, & Nordies!!!


  We sure  keep the economy going strong, don't we?  I just made two orders.. I got that Mario Badescu toner you talked about.

  I just ordered:

  2 of the It Cosmetics shadow brushes ( $7 ea)
  2 of the Small Zebra Z-palettes ( $9.89 ea)
  1 Mario Badescu Glycolic Toner ( $14.40)
  1 Large Z palette ( $14) 
  1 Tarte Tartelette palette (regular price booo~ lol)
  2 Nip & Fab Glycolic Exfoliating Facial Pads ( $7.79 ea but even cheaper because I used the code 205730 for $5 off $15 .. they actually were only a little over $5 ea).

  Plus I got the freebie bag of samples.. 

  I skipped the Stila palettes.. I actually really like Stila shadows, but they SO often repeat shades in palettes.. I have 3 palettes with Kitten in it..  That is one of my favorite eyeshadows, but seriously.. enough, already.. lol


----------



## dash4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Real Techniques is 30% off.   I have been eyeing their "collector's edition" set, but I just really do NOT  need any more makeup brushes.. but it still a good deal.

  It is regularly $29.99 .. on sale for $20.99 .. then use code 205730 and get $5 off.

  You can get $10 off $60 with the code 303907  but you can not use it on a lot of the items on sale, because most are considered the "prestige" brands.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 19, 2015)

One of my favorite bands (Tool) is coming to Charlotte and I am going to go. I am so excited!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

dash4 said:


> We sure  keep the economy going strong, don't we?  I just made two orders.. I got that Mario Badescu toner you talked about.
> 
> I just ordered:
> 
> ...


  You know there's a new Ulta thread -----like the Sephora one.  You should copy and paste this there too.  I hope you like the toner---I paid $27 for it at Nordies!!!
    http://www.specktra.net/t/192313/all-things-ulta#post_3054082


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> One of my favorite bands (Tool) is coming to Charlotte and I am going to go. I am so excited!


They're coming to San Antonio and I'm SO excited!  ompom:


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know there's a new Ulta thread -----like the Sephora one.  You should copy and paste this there too.  I hope you like the toner---I paid $27 for it at Nordies!!!
> http://www.specktra.net/t/192313/all-things-ulta#post_3054082
> 
> TY! FINALLY!  I was thinking of making one of those.. yay!   I  told them Medi sent me...
> ...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 20, 2015)

I haven't shopped at Ulta in a while mainly because I don't ever want enough to meet the free shipping I wish platinum members had like a $20 free ship limit. Anyway I'm gonna pass on the sale even though I do love that it cosmetics shadow brush it's not worth it for that one item to pay shipping. Plus I just spent $70 on a pretty turquoise keurig machine lol. I also got a few pretty skirts at kohls when I went on to pick up my bogo real techniques brushes and I grabbed plan 9 and nayeon kat Von d lipsticks from sephora.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I LOVE Tool.   I have seen them four times!!   Maynard is a genius.  TY! FINALLY!  I was thinking of making one of those.. yay!   I  told them Medi sent me... :clapping:   :cheer:


Totally agree, he is wonderful and I'm looking forward to seeing them for I want to say the 5th time.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 20, 2015)

That toner is amazing!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Trashcult said:


> That toner is amazing!


  I can't wait.. I said in another post (on Sephora's thread) that I love the Mario's Glycolic foaming cleanser.. That stuff is awesome!  I only use it once a week on my face because I have dry skin, but after I use it - my skin looks so fantastic..  I use it on my hands multiples times a week though (to try to keep em young and pretty lol)...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:  
I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you? 
Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:
> I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you?
> Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?


 wavey is giving a bootyshake. 
So far i havent seen anything i want from the black friday promos . But i am picking up lips & boys. what about you D


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> wavey is giving a bootyshake.
> So far i havent seen anything i want from the black friday promos . But i am picking up lips & boys. what about you D



I am so late, they launched and I forgot lol I am looking at them now. 
Ulta and Sephora have no good deals, or at least nothing I am interested in. So maybe just a few things that I have been wanting, like velvetines & oh those ABH bf liquid lipsticks Catnip & Soft lilac.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:
> I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you?
> Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?




Whoa, just came over since I haven't been to the site in a while and BAM! Everything is new! Very nice. I'm not sure what I'm getting during black Friday. A couple of the Sephora items looked good but nothing I'll jump through hoops to get. The MUFE collectors palette looks awesome but it's a huge chunk of change to throw down, and I do have 6 or 7 of the shadows already, but it would still be a great deal. Cyber Monday Nordstrom is having their 10 points day so I'll probably pick up a few things there. And a few of my favorite Indies are having sales. OCC has their new colors coming out too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Whoa, just came over since I haven't been to the site in a while and BAM! Everything is new! Very nice. I'm not sure what I'm getting during black Friday. A couple of the Sephora items looked good but nothing I'll jump through hoops to get. The MUFE collectors palette looks awesome but it's a huge chunk of change to throw down, and I do have 6 or 7 of the shadows already, but it would still be a great deal. Cyber Monday Nordstrom is having their 10 points day so I'll probably pick up a few things there. And a few of my favorite Indies are having sales. OCC has their new colors coming out too.



I completely forgot about OCC, I like the olive one. What about you? All or some?


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I completely forgot about OCC, I like the olive one. What about you? All or some?



Not sure, I haven't seen swatches of them all. I like Stud and Derelict, the olive one, also, and Disintegration is pretty.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:
> I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you?
> Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?



Hey Dolly! I've been scouring Nouveau Cheap's blog and T's black friday list but I haven't decided for sure what, if anything, I'm getting. I may get a bunch of Zoya polishes though. They have a deal with like 12 for $50 or something like that. I'm excited about the Colourpop offers. They seem to be having a bunch of mini sets - at least I think it'll be for BF lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:
> I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you?
> Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?



Not seeing a whole lot that I really need, but I do want to grab a couple of boys.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Dolly! I've been scouring Nouveau Cheap's blog and T's black friday list but I haven't decided for sure what, if anything, I'm getting. I may get a bunch of Zoya polishes though. They have a deal with like 12 for $50 or something like that. I'm excited about the Colourpop offers. They seem to be having a bunch of mini sets - at least I think it'll be for BF lol.


Her blog has been super helpful! That isn't a bad deal for zoya nail polishes! 



NaomiH said:


> Not seeing a whole lot that I really need, but I do want to grab a couple of boys.


oooh, which boys? 



novocainedreams said:


> Not sure, I haven't seen swatches of them all. I like Stud and Derelict, the olive one, also, and Disintegration is pretty.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xbgN36Kz7k
She did a great video featuring swatches


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her blog has been super helpful! That isn't a bad deal for zoya nail polishes!
> 
> oooh, which boys?
> 
> ...



Ooh! Gorgeous, Damn I might want them all! LOL. Glad they will be available at Nordies, I have a $20 rewards and an empty Nordies card! Hahaha.


----------



## Anaphora (Nov 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!  Welcome to the new site! Hope you all have been well :tea:
> I had a question about BROWS, what products do you use for the perfect brow? What shade are you?
> Keeping the thread moving forward! Also what are everyone's buying plans for Black Friday?


As far as brows I've changed it up quite a bit! I was using the Anastasia Perfect Brow Pencil in Taupe, but since I colored my hair a shade darker I've been using Dipbrow in Soft Brown.  Next month I'm going darker, so I plan to buy both Dipbrow and Brow Whiz in Dark Brown.  I like to fill with Dipbrow and use a pencil to define the shape.

As far as Black Friday, I don't think I'll be buying much.  Maybe some Zoya polishes for gifts and hopefully the Birchbox code will be good so I can get some more Oribe products.  I'm absolutely in love with Oribe haircare.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 26, 2015)

I made my first Black Friday purchase.  I bought this brush set from Tarte..

After the 25% - it was only $29.25.. I already have the slenderize contour brush in the regular bamboo style and really like it..

I am surprised Tarte is only offering 25% though.. They have 30% off sales every few months, so it would seem for BF - they'd do at least 30%.

I also ordered some more eyelash curler refills too.. They're only $1 each on Tarte's website.  With the discount - only 75¢ each.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it and Have an all around good day and week to everyone!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.

I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.




I'm so sorry, Dolly!

This whole place is crickets since the migration. I very much appreciate all of the hard work going on behind the scenes (and the fact that there's still a Specktra at all!), but the new version just isn't as user-friendly. I'm hopeful it will pick up again soon.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 5, 2015)

And speaking of the title.... I think I have already bought it all. I have no more skincare needs, no more makeup needs.... as of late, I've been on a L'Occitane binge. I picked up a few MAC items today and more hand creams. After my last round of Sephora insanity, that makes it easy to just walk on by...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.



So sorry, Dolly. This is so sad, I remember you posted a pic of little Gomez once. :-(


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2015)

I have been doing some shopping lately, mainly just random little things here and there. I also got the Pixi Glow Tonic which I've been wanting to try for a while, and I finally ordered the MUFE Ultra HD foundation yesterday. I really hope it's a match and my skin likes it. While I was looking for it on the site I ordered from I also noticed there's a new Ultra HD concealer and apparently there will be less shades than in the current HD one which I use. Looks like there won't be a shade that's light enough for me now, womp womp... 
Oh, and I treated myself and got the simplehuman mirror not too long ago, it's really nice. Also ordered a backup of the H&M fragrance I like since it's LE.

Next on my wishlist is a new foundation brush, I want the Marc Jacobs or the new-ish Chanel one, but I can't order the latter one anywhere, I'd have to get a CP so that's kinda annyoing. MAC-wise I want the Faerie Whispers blushes, a Velvetease pencil and the brush that releases with the Matchmaster compact.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.



I am so sorry Dolly.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm so sorry, Dolly!
> 
> This whole place is crickets since the migration. I very much appreciate all of the hard work going on behind the scenes (and the fact that there's still a Specktra at all!), but the new version just isn't as user-friendly. I'm hopeful it will pick up again soon.



I do most of my browsing on mobile and I have not been able to use the mobile site lately. The ads are killing me and making it about impossible to load threads.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.



I'm so sorry Dolly <3
Thinking of you.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.



I'm so sorry, Dolly! I don't even know what to say, no words could even help at this point.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm so sorry, Dolly!
> 
> This whole place is crickets since the migration. I very much appreciate all of the hard work going on behind the scenes (and the fact that there's still a Specktra at all!), but the new version just isn't as user-friendly. I'm hopeful it will pick up again soon.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do most of my browsing on mobile and I have not been able to use the mobile site lately. The ads are killing me and making it about impossible to load threads.



What kind of phones do you ladies have? I have an iPhone and there are a couple extra ads, but I can still use the site ok. It's taking a little time getting used to, but I like most of the changes so far.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.


 oh no! I am so sorry D ! *hugs* tc!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> So sorry, Dolly. This is so sad, I remember you posted a pic of little Gomez once. :-(


My sweet Gomez! Tough very tough to watch him pass, I didnt 'want to let him go.



starletta8 said:


> I'm so sorry, Dolly!
> 
> This whole place is crickets since the migration. I very much appreciate all of the hard work going on behind the scenes (and the fact that there's still a Specktra at all!), but the new version just isn't as user-friendly. I'm hopeful it will pick up again soon.


Thank you & I hope it picks up very soon. On mobile it is a nightmare, so many pop up ads lol



CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am so sorry Dolly.


Thank you



mel33t said:


> I'm so sorry Dolly <3
> Thinking of you.


Thank you. 



TwiggyPop said:


> I'm so sorry, Dolly! I don't even know what to say, no words could even help at this point.


Thank you, slowly moving forward. 



Vineetha said:


> oh no! I am so sorry D ! *hugs* tc!



Thank you, Vee!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey everyone!!!! How are all of you, the thread has been slow.
> 
> I wanted to come on here and just say 4 of my babies passed away.
> Chillie, Hucho, Kuma-kun & Gomez!!!! I am so upset, I miss them terribly.


I'm so sorry, Dolly.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 9, 2015)

Is anyone else tempted by the Lorac 20th Anniversary Alter Ego set? $75 for 20 full sized products.  I'm so, so tempted.


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 16, 2015)

Took me 10 damn minutes to navigate to this thread, and nobody's writing in it lol. I was finally able to grab all 6 shades of the Buxom eyeshadows I wanted in store. Aaaaaand I may have purchased the UD Gwen palette, even though I thought there were too many light shades. 

New Tarte liquid lipsticks are up at Sephora.com, and I snagged the VIB Rouge exclusive shade. 

I'm supposed to be on a Tarte protest until they make deeper foundation products but I'm so weak!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 17, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Took me 10 damn minutes to navigate to this thread, and nobody's writing in it lol. I was finally able to grab all 6 shades of the Buxom eyeshadows I wanted in store. Aaaaaand I may have purchased the UD Gwen palette, even though I thought there were too many light shades.
> 
> New Tarte liquid lipsticks are up at Sephora.com, and I snagged the VIB Rouge exclusive shade.
> 
> *I'm supposed to be on a Tarte protest until they make deeper foundation products but I'm so weak!!*



Preaching to the damn choir! lol!! I only realised yesterday that in the transition I had been unsubscribed from like about 30 threads!! *smh* All that time I had been thinking that specktra was just dead. All I need for them to do is make a tab on the home  page where I can go straight to my subscriptions and I'll be happy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm so sorry, Dolly.  I'll be thinking of you.


Thank you babe



Jayjayy said:


> Took me 10 damn minutes to navigate to this thread, and nobody's writing in it lol. I was finally able to grab all 6 shades of the Buxom eyeshadows I wanted in store. Aaaaaand I may have purchased the UD Gwen palette, even though I thought there were too many light shades.
> 
> New Tarte liquid lipsticks are up at Sephora.com, and I snagged the VIB Rouge exclusive shade.
> 
> I'm supposed to be on a Tarte protest until they make deeper foundation products but I'm so weak!!


Hey love, it has been a bit silenced since the new site has been up, but we hope to get everything up to speed very soon. Lol sounds like you had a great haul!!! Which Buxom shadows did you grab?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all! Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 19, 2015)

I hit VIB today! I went to Sephora just for that, because I was only $53 from hitting it. Got a tube of Diorshow, a Sephora CLS in Marvelous Mauve, and the Tokyomilk Femme Fatale wardrobe. I hadn't realized just how dark my natural lip color was til I put on Marvelous Mauve... there's hardly a change, other than it being slightly pinker than my lip color..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


Super late, but I hope all is well!!!! 



CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hit VIB today! I went to Sephora just for that, because I was only $53 from hitting it. Got a tube of Diorshow, a Sephora CLS in Marvelous Mauve, and the Tokyomilk Femme Fatale wardrobe. I hadn't realized just how dark my natural lip color was til I put on Marvelous Mauve... there's hardly a change, other than it being slightly pinker than my lip color..


Nice!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2015)

What are everyone's plans for the Holidays? 
I hope you all have a blessed holiday filled with love and happiness!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> What are everyone's plans for the Holidays?
> I hope you all have a blessed holiday filled with love and happiness!!!!!




Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and New Year everyone!!

Tomorrow is Christmas dinner with the mom and family. Sunday is post-Christmas celebration with Dad and family and Monday I am leaving for Disneyland and Southern California vacation for a week. Hope everyone's holidays are blessed!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and New Year everyone!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Christmas dinner with the mom and family. Sunday is post-Christmas celebration with Dad and family and Monday I am leaving for Disneyland and Southern California vacation for a week. Hope everyone's holidays are blessed!!


Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to you too!!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you babe
> 
> Hey love, it has been a bit silenced since the new site has been up, but we hope to get everything up to speed very soon. Lol sounds like you had a great haul!!! Which Buxom shadows did you grab?



I'm sorry, I thought I replied already! I ended up returning the shadows since they blended away into nothing. A few were great, but since it was a bundle I just retuned the whole set. I'd be willing to try more in the future. 

I had Invite Only, It Crowd (blended away), Gold Status (disappointing), Filthy Rich, Patent Leather, and Style Icon (blended away)


----------



## mel33t (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello hello 

What have I missed


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years Eve everybody!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy New Years Eve everybody!


Happy New Year!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year to all the Partners in Crime


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year to all the Partners in Crime





NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy New Years Eve everybody!



Happy New Years ladies!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Years divas. I am still trying to get used to this new platform. It's a challenge. Lol.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 1, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy New Years divas. I am still trying to get used to this new platform. It's a challenge. Lol.



Glad I'm not alone!! 
Happy New Years Vande


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy New Years divas. I am still trying to get used to this new platform. It's a challenge. Lol.





mel33t said:


> Glad I'm not alone!!
> Happy New Years Vande





mel33t said:


> Happy New Years ladies!!!





Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year to all the Partners in Crime





Vineetha said:


> Happy New Year!!





NaniLovesMAC said:


> Happy New Years Eve everybody!


HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 3, 2016)

OK, I couldn't find a Laura Mercier thread, so I'm throwing this out to you ladies- anyone else think that the Paris After the Rain is more of a transitional palette than straight up spring? I bought it yesterday at Nordstrom. It was around, you just had to ask about it.


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!!! Happy Shopping!!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 7, 2016)

Just wanted to pop in real quick to wish you everyone a happy new year! 

Also wanted to remind you all to cast your votes for the *2015 Specktra Beauty Awards*:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113435-2015-Specktra-Beauty-Awards-VOTE-NOW!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 8, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Happy New Years divas. I am still trying to get used to this new platform. It's a challenge. Lol.




Hi ladies!! I am also trying to get used to this new platform! 

I started a job at a Nars counter last week, and so far it's been great. I couldn't wait to get back into the industry. 
I hope everyone is doing great


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies!! I am also trying to get used to this new platform!
> 
> I started a job at a Nars counter last week, and so far it's been great. I couldn't wait to get back into the industry.
> I hope everyone is doing great



Hey guapa!! Things have been quiet around here with everyone trying to get used to the new platform. Congrats on your new job! Which counter are you at? I'm going to be in NYC end of Feb! I'll come say hi and buy some stuff hehe.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies!! I am also trying to get used to this new platform!
> 
> I started a job at a Nars counter last week, and so far it's been great. I couldn't wait to get back into the industry.
> I hope everyone is doing great


Congrats!!


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 18, 2016)

Who's up for this year's #TEAMBUYITALL? I was on a Mac low buy last year but I went palette crazy. There seem to be a lot of promising collections coming soon and I got my eye on a few things from different brands.


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Who's up for this year's #TEAMBUYITALL? I was on a Mac low buy last year but I went palette crazy. There seem to be a lot of promising collections coming soon and I got my eye on a few things from different brands.



LOL! I overdid things last year so I'm going on team Low-Buy but I'll still be peeking around. For sure I'm limiting myself to items that are unique to my stash.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 19, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Who's up for this year's #TEAMBUYITALL? I was on a Mac low buy last year but I went palette crazy. There seem to be a lot of promising collections coming soon and I got my eye on a few things from different brands.



I attempted to be on Team Low-Buy last year and although I didn't purchase much in the categories that I said that I wasn't (like primers and such), I still spent enough on other makeup items that would push me over to #TEAMBUYITALL, lol. I've already spent about $150 at Sephora on makeup and skincare products and have bought a ton of highlighters and eyeshadows from an indie brand this month so at the rate I'm going, I might as well be on #TEAMBUYITALL, lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 20, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I attempted to be on Team Low-Buy last year and although I didn't purchase much in the categories that I said that I wasn't (like primers and such), I still spent enough on other makeup items that would push me over to #TEAMBUYITALL, lol. I've already spent about $150 at Sephora on makeup and skincare products and have bought a ton of highlighters and eyeshadows from an indie brand this month so at the rate I'm going, I might as well be on #TEAMBUYITALL, lol.



Bahhhhhahahahah girl me too smh. I'm def going on a nobuy for Feb and March I'll resume after that for a month. Only thing I want for now is the Melt Stack and Jeffree Star liquid lipsticks


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello Ladies! How's everyone doing? Has anyone tried using the Kylie lip kit?


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Feb 6, 2016)

i ordered some of the Kylie lip kits but have not received them yet.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 8, 2016)

have you guys tried Juvia's Place brushes?   I ordered two sets and LOVE them so much.. I heard about them on youtube after someone showed them in an IMATS haul.. I just ordered two more sets, because they're having a sale..


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2016)

dash4 said:


> have you guys tried Juvia's Place brushes?   I ordered two sets and LOVE them so much.. I heard about them on youtube after someone showed them in an IMATS haul.. I just ordered two more sets, because they're having a sale..



I have about 3 or 4 that I picked up from IMATS NY last year. They're well made. They remind me a lot of the Sedona lace brushes.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> I have about 3 or 4 that I picked up from IMATS NY last year. They're well made. They remind me a lot of the Sedona lace brushes.



Yes, they are very nice!  I got the 5 piece Let's Blend It Out set.. and the 5 piece Blending Never Felt so good set.. and I love both of them.. I ordered a second set of each and ended up getting them $20 cheaper this time around, because of the sale.

I was going to buy their Nubian palette, but I heard it is a lot like the Morphe 35O palette --which I have two of.. so I passed.  But it does look nice. 

The brushes are fantastic for the price!  I am so pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Shars (Feb 9, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Yes, they are very nice!  I got the 5 piece Let's Blend It Out set.. and the 5 piece Blending Never Felt so good set.. and I love both of them.. I ordered a second set of each and ended up getting them $20 cheaper this time around, because of the sale.
> 
> I was going to buy their Nubian palette, but I heard it is a lot like the Morphe 35O palette --which I have two of.. so I passed.  But it does look nice.
> 
> The brushes are fantastic for the price!  I am so pleased with my purchase.



Nice! When I went last year they just had individual brushes - no sets. If you're into lashes, they have some really gorgeous ones as well!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 9, 2016)

charismafulltv said:


> Hello Ladies! How's everyone doing? Has anyone tried using the Kylie lip kit?





Dreaming Dancer said:


> i ordered some of the Kylie lip kits but have not received them yet.



I ordered candy and posie but am still waiting for my shipment email! I can report back with my opinions on it as soon as I get them! I hope they ship soon though because yesterday they made a post saying all shipments would be out yesterday... And what's weird is that people with higher order numbers than me (I was in the 3000's) already had shipment confirmation (some were orders in the 16000's).


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw that too. My order is in the 4000's and I still have not received a shipping email either. It may take their system some time to update, possibly.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> Nice! When I went last year they just had individual brushes - no sets. If you're into lashes, they have some really gorgeous ones as well!!



Oh nice!  I don't use lashes - I just can not get the hang of them! I am probably one of the few makeup fanatics who skip the lashes..


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Oh nice!  I don't use lashes - I just can not get the hang of them! I am probably one of the few makeup fanatics who skip the lashes..



Haha! I only just started wearing them recently. I have naturally long lashes so I've never taken the time but I use them a lot on clients and they just make your eyes look so prominent in pictures that I've started giving them a go. I only wear them if it's something special or if I have time (which I almost never have! lol).


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 11, 2016)

I shall be getting my two Kylie lipkits by Friday, two Tom Ford cream eyeshadows by monday/tuesday, and some Natasha Denona goodies HOPEFULLY by Saturday (but more likely on monday/tuesday since usps is slow)... Too much makeup? Eh...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey guapa!! Things have been quiet around here with everyone trying to get used to the new platform. Congrats on your new job! Which counter are you at? I'm going to be in NYC end of Feb! I'll come say hi and buy some stuff hehe.



I'm gonna be at Manhasset Lord and Taylor  - I wish it was NYC but right now that's too far from home. Maybe later on!
If you ever need anything, we ship and have great gifts! 

@Dolly thank you ! 

@Shars I have been on a low buy too, kinda enjoying my collection tho so not bad!

@Charismafulltv I ordered two lipkits! I got them today. So far I only tried Posie K and I love it! Does anyone want to see what it looks like on?

@Sabrunka the order I got today was in the 2000's, I hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm gonna be at Manhasset Lord and Taylor  - I wish it was NYC but right now that's too far from home. Maybe later on!
> If you ever need anything, we ship and have great gifts!
> 
> @Dolly thank you !
> ...



Yay Team-Use-Our-Ish lol!! I will definitely let you know when I'm ordering anything! And I'll look out for that sale next month! If I'm good this month, I can treat myself then lol.


----------



## leonah (Feb 11, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Oh nice!  I don't use lashes - I just can not get the hang of them! I am probably one of the few makeup fanatics who skip the lashes..



I'm one who never ever use false lashes. can't deal with them at all and I got decent length and thickness of my lashes thanks to my half persian genes haha so nah you're not alone!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> Yay Team-Use-Our-Ish lol!! I will definitely let you know when I'm ordering anything! And I'll look out for that sale next month! If I'm good this month, I can treat myself then lol.



Thank you! much appreciated! I'll let you know as soon as pre-ordering starts! That way I can save the best goodies for you guys first!
The summer collection is gonna be great too! I can't wait for you guys to see! 

And  I have definitely been using my own stash.. also since working for one brand has been super different I have been trying to use everything that brand so I can sell it lmao! 

Btw u can also order from other brands too, for the sale, I'll be happy to pass along the order and make sure you guys get the best goodies from those brands too. The easiest ones would be Laura Mercier, Dior and Shiseido since I share a bay with them. Lancome, Clinique and Estee I have good friends in too, so those too! Laura usually has the BEST GWP! I got a full size body wash from them last charity day, along with other awesome stuff!


----------



## Shars (Feb 12, 2016)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you! much appreciated! I'll let you know as soon as pre-ordering starts! That way I can save the best goodies for you guys first!
> The summer collection is gonna be great too! I can't wait for you guys to see!
> 
> And  I have definitely been using my own stash.. also since working for one brand has been super different I have been trying to use everything that brand so I can sell it lmao!
> ...



Oooooh!!! I'm excited already!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey all, How is everyone doing?
Hope you all have a great weekend?
I finally bought Melba and Blushbaby, I am so excited for it to arrive. Also snagged So Select lippie.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 20, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Yes, they are very nice!  I got the 5 piece Let's Blend It Out set.. and the 5 piece Blending Never Felt so good set.. and I love both of them.. I ordered a second set of each and ended up getting them $20 cheaper this time around, because of the sale.
> 
> I was going to buy their Nubian palette, but I heard it is a lot like the Morphe 35O palette --which I have two of.. so I passed.  But it does look nice.
> 
> The brushes are fantastic for the price!  I am so pleased with my purchase.



Thats too funny I just happened to stumble upon that site recently! I want to grab the palette when it comes back in stock, mostly b/c I love the concept, and I had no idea they sold brushes too. I love learning about new things to buy from everyone here lol. I'm glad the quality of the brushes is good!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2016)

I just made sure that I am getting the Makeupgeek newsletter. Apparently if you are subscribed you will get first dibs at the MannyMUA palette. I can't help but thinking of this being a Makeup Hunger Games situation. May the odds ever be in your favor.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 22, 2016)

OMG.. I have to subscribe to this thread.. LOL. I have to say, I have an addiction and I'm also #teambuyitall


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just made sure that I am getting the Makeupgeek newsletter. Apparently if you are subscribed you will get first dibs at the MannyMUA palette. I can't help but thinking of this being a Makeup Hunger Games situation. May the odds ever be in your favor.



Did you get your palette Dilli?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 23, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just made sure that I am getting the Makeupgeek newsletter. Apparently if you are subscribed you will get first dibs at the MannyMUA palette. I can't help but thinking of this being a Makeup Hunger Games situation. May the odds ever be in your favor.





Shars said:


> Did you get your palette Dilli?



I signed up for the newsletter a couple of days ago to ensure that I would get first dibs on the palette, however, I never received an email. Fortunately, I was able to find the link to purchase the palette since it was available before the release time they announced, so I was able to purchase it before it sold out. I hope everyone here who wanted the palette was able to get it! If not, it is going to be rereleased again at the original launch time and then again tomorrow.


----------



## leonah (Feb 23, 2016)

I never got an email either even though I'm signed up too but I'm going to skip the palette after all. a few shades look similar to LC venus 1+2 palettes that I have and the neutral shades look also like ones I got already or going to purchase from MUG in singles and build my own palette


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I signed up for the newsletter a couple of days ago to ensure that I would get first dibs on the palette, however, I never received an email. Fortunately, I was able to find the link to purchase the palette since it was available before the release time they announced, so I was able to purchase it before it sold out. I hope everyone here who wanted the palette was able to get it! If not, it is going to be rereleased again at the original launch time and then again tomorrow.



I'm not interested in buying it but I did remember seeing someone on IG posting last night that it was live. I hate when these launches don't go smoothly!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2016)

Shars said:


> Did you get your palette Dilli?



Nope didn't get it. I'll try again tomorrow but I'm not pressed. I just hope that MUG eventually releases the shades individually. I have ever plenty to keep me busy right now.  *sigh* cross your fingers I get it tomorrow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2016)

leonah said:


> I never got an email either even though I'm signed up too but I'm going to skip the palette after all. a few shades look similar to LC venus 1+2 palettes that I have and the neutral shades look also like ones I got already or going to purchase from MUG in singles and build my own palette


 I got an email around 12pm this afternoon and another one at 445pm. The servers were slow and sluggish.  I also thineed instead odiri 2 per person they should have enough limited it to 1. Just my thoughts. 



Shars said:


> I'm not interested in buying it but I did remember seeing someone on IG posting last night that it was live. I hate when these launches don't go smoothly!


I think went live last night? Tomorrow is going other be even worse. Like I said if I get it great, if not no big deal. Besides Far Cry Primal launched today. Palettes and Video games on the same day is bit dangerous.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 24, 2016)

I wasn't able to resist the tarte palettes last night..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> I wasn't able to resist the tarte palettes last night..



What Tarte palettes are these?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
How has everyone been? 
Any collections you are looking forward to buying?


----------



## Shars (Apr 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello everyone!
> How has everyone been?
> Any collections you are looking forward to buying?



Hey Hey!! I've been good. Working hard but good. Trying not to spend too much money on makeup this year so I've been more conservative and trying to just get outstanding items that are unique to my stash. That said, I'm interested in the upcoming summer collections from MAC and the NARS collection with the cartoon babes on the packaging. Nothing much else has caught my fancy. What have you been up to and what are you lusting after?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 7, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hello everyone!
> How has everyone been?
> Any collections you are looking forward to buying?



Hey Dolly!

Oh gosh everything has been crazy. I don't remember if I mentioned that I broke up with Rob. I ended up getting in an even more messed up relationship for a couple of months but had the strength this time to end it. Now I am seeing an absolutely WONDERFUL man that treats me so well and I am just so happy.

I am really looking forward to the Star Trek collection. I am a huge Trek fan so I'm really excited for that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey Hey!! I've been good. Working hard but good. Trying not to spend too much money on makeup this year so I've been more conservative and trying to just get outstanding items that are unique to my stash. That said, I'm interested in the upcoming summer collections from MAC and the NARS collection with the cartoon babes on the packaging. Nothing much else has caught my fancy. What have you been up to and what are you lusting after?


Hey Shars, so glad to hear you have been doing good. I too have been shopping my own collection, as I need to use more of the things I bought over buying more. Yes the Nars summer collection is right up my alley. Very interested in those liquid lipsticks in that collection. I am, of course here for Selena!! That collection will get all my money lol. I've been well, taking care of my mom and handling everyday tasks. It is so good to see buddies on here.



CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey Dolly!
> 
> Oh gosh everything has been crazy. I don't remember if I mentioned that I broke up with Rob. I ended up getting in an even more messed up relationship for a couple of months but had the strength this time to end it. Now I am seeing an absolutely WONDERFUL man that treats me so well and I am just so happy.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the Star Trek collection. I am a huge Trek fan so I'm really excited for that.


My dear CQ, I am so sorry you have experienced such heartache but I am so very happy you have found someone who treats you the way you deserve. May you both have many more years of wonderful happiness. Yes, a fellow Star Trek fan  (high five)! The collection came as a shock but oh what a good shock it was.


----------



## dash4 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey you guys! LTNS!

The elusive Too Faced Sweet Peach palette is killing me.  It came back in stock on Ulta's website but my internet went down (like how does that happen? it is in the middle of the night?!?!) for like 3 minutes.. and when I went to check out - it was OOS.. 

I did manage to get the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette today in store..and used my Ulta 20% off coupon on it.  So if the Sweet Peach palette comes back in stock online again tomorrow - I am going to be so mad (and happy).. because I would have saved my coupon and used it for that.. 

I hate how Ulta only gives you one coupon code.. What if the store you are at doesn't have everything you want? Or what if they have some of what you want online..and some in store..?  Sephora is smart about how they do it - just giving a generic code that can be used multiple times.  

I was going to try to buy a code off of ebay.. but no one is selling one.. Of course, I did stumble across some weirdos selling the Sephora 15% code.. Why would anyone pay for something that is free? With Ulta - it is understandable since it is a one time use, unique code.. but Sephora's is just a generic code...



Jayjayy said:


> Thats too funny I just happened to stumble upon that site recently! I want to grab the palette when it comes back in stock, mostly b/c I love the concept, and I had no idea they sold brushes too. I love learning about new things to buy from everyone here lol. I'm glad the quality of the brushes is good!



Yes! I am still loving their brushes.  If I can find a good deal on them again - I might buy a 3rd set of each. lol.. they really are nice!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 9, 2016)

*DASH!!! *


----------



## dash4 (Apr 9, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *DASH!!! *



Hiiiii!!  How are you doing?? 

I think I have called every Ulta and Sephora within 30 miles of me............ but no Sweet Peach palette... sighs.


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Hey you guys! LTNS!
> 
> The elusive Too Faced Sweet Peach palette is killing me.  It came back in stock on Ulta's website but my internet went down (like how does that happen? it is in the middle of the night?!?!) for like 3 minutes.. and when I went to check out - it was OOS..
> 
> ...



Hey hey. Awww man. That sweet peach is just elusive. I will never understand why brands market something so heavily but fail to meet demand. I hope it comes back in stock at Sephora so you can at least nab it there during the sale.


----------



## dash4 (Apr 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hey hey. Awww man. That sweet peach is just elusive. I will never understand why brands market something so heavily but fail to meet demand. I hope it comes back in stock at Sephora so you can at least nab it there during the sale.



Heya Shars!  Good to see you!  I hope all is well.

I know, right? Why market something to death but then not produce enough?  I called Beauty Brands yesterday and was told they might have some coming in today.. and the lady was super nice and put me on a wait list - I am #4 on it.. and she said she would call me this evening, if they have any.  So hopefully that works out.  I do have a 10% off coupon to there, so that will help.  

Otherwise, I am not going to keep hunting this thing.. I am so tired of playing these games with companies.. sighs.  I got the PB&J palette and will have to be content with that for awhile.  lol

What is going on with you?  Have you bought anything fun lately?


----------



## Shars (Apr 11, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Heya Shars!  Good to see you!  I hope all is well.
> 
> I know, right? Why market something to death but then not produce enough?  I called Beauty Brands yesterday and was told they might have some coming in today.. and the lady was super nice and put me on a wait list - I am #4 on it.. and she said she would call me this evening, if they have any.  So hopefully that works out.  I do have a 10% off coupon to there, so that will help.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed it works out for you!

I've been more or less really good so far for the year. I picked up the two Dior highlighters and a few other things. I hadn't bought anything beauty related since late February/early March but bought a Limecrime velvetines trio, their velvetine in cement and a Sugarpill palette during the Dolls Kill sale. I can't seem to find anything I need for the Sephora sale. I do want the Burberry optic white highlighter but even with the sale its $$$. That might be the only thing I do get. Other than that, I've been stalking the Tom Ford blush duo Bicoastal and their eye cream/shadow duo in Golden Peach. What I am looking forward to is NARS' summer collection!!! Anddd I'm going to the Makeup Show in NYC next month so I may be a naughty girl then lol.


----------



## dash4 (Apr 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> Fingers crossed it works out for you!
> 
> I've been more or less really good so far for the year. I picked up the two Dior highlighters and a few other things. I hadn't bought anything beauty related since late February/early March but bought a Limecrime velvetines trio, their velvetine in cement and a Sugarpill palette during the Dolls Kill sale. I can't seem to find anything I need for the Sephora sale. I do want the Burberry optic white highlighter but even with the sale its $$$. That might be the only thing I do get. Other than that, I've been stalking the Tom Ford blush duo Bicoastal and their eye cream/shadow duo in Golden Peach. What I am looking forward to is NARS' summer collection!!! Anddd I'm going to the Makeup Show in NYC next month so I may be a naughty girl then lol.



Ohhhh I got the Dior highlighter in Glowing Pink!  I assume that is the one you got?  I freakin love that thing!  I found a close dupe though.. after seeing NikkiTutorials talk about using the NYX prismatic eyeshadow in Girl Talk as a highlighter - I bought it.. and as soon as I swatched it - I thought it looked familiar.. and sure enough, it is almost dead on for Glowing Pink.. I am still glad I got the Dior because the packaging is so pretty!

Is the Burberry Optic White a highlighter.. or eyeshadow? I just did a search.. and I am kind of confused.

That is so cool that you are going to the NYC makeup show.. One day I will go to a makeup show.. I am going to make it a goal ! lol

I have been pretty good about my makeup purchases too.  I am putting together my makeup room.. and have been reorganizing..and I threw out a bunch of makeup.  That really opened my eyes to how wasteful I have been.

Recently I got the PB&J palette, the Dior highlighter,  Lorac's new highlighter in Moonlight and a Josie Maran watercolor eyeshadow.. I did get three of the Tarte clay paint eyeliners when they were half price at Ulta ( I love that stuff - might give one to a friend because I really do not need three lol)..anyway,  I also got the UD Gwen Stefani blush palette when it was half off at Ulta... I also picked up the Pixi hydrating milky mist and the Pixi Glow mist.. but besides that I have been good. lol.

The only thing I want from the Sephora sale is the Too Faced Sweet Peach palette.. and I think I want to try that Bareminerals Serum concealer.. have you tried that? So many people rave about it..and I am almost out of my Urban Decay naked skin concealers-which I love, but I want to try something new.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Ohhhh _*I got the Dior highlighter*_ in Glowing Pink!  I assume that is the one you got?  _*I freakin love that thing!*_  I found a close dupe though.. after seeing NikkiTutorials talk about using the NYX prismatic eyeshadow in Girl Talk as a highlighter - I bought it.. and as soon as I swatched it - I thought it looked familiar.. and sure enough, it is almost dead on for Glowing Pink.. _*I am still glad I got the Dior because the packaging is so pretty!
> *_
> Is the Burberry Optic White a highlighter.. or eyeshadow? I just did a search.. and I am kind of confused.
> 
> ...





dash4 said:


> Hiiiii!!  How are you doing??
> 
> I think I have called every Ulta and Sephora within 30 miles of me............ but _*no Sweet Peach palette*_... sighs.



*I am great lady!  

Just like you, over the past couple months (I think to beat the winter dull-drums and get ready for spring...) I dekrappified the sh*t out of my makeup collection! Threw away a ton of old stuffs, sold some collectible unused stuffs, and gave away some goodies to friends. It felt so good to edit...so much so I am using much more of my collection. 

I've added just a few things...some new MAC e/s pans added to what I already had & reorganized into new MUFE palettes. I also ordered the 9x Rose & 15X Warm palettes...I have been using the KVD Light & Shade palette in conjunction with all the MAC. I also got the Dior Glowing Nude highlighter. Love it!  Love the packaging. I wish I had just a finishing powder in that beautiful compact! Ummm... and some lippies from Lancome...those new Juicy Shakers...super fun packaging! 

No Peach palette for me...because of all the MAC I just got, I have no need at all. All in all I am very happy with my collection right now. *


----------



## Shars (Apr 11, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Ohhhh I got the Dior highlighter in Glowing Pink!  I assume that is the one you got?  I freakin love that thing!  I found a close dupe though.. after seeing NikkiTutorials talk about using the NYX prismatic eyeshadow in Girl Talk as a highlighter - I bought it.. and as soon as I swatched it - I thought it looked familiar.. and sure enough, it is almost dead on for Glowing Pink.. I am still glad I got the Dior because the packaging is so pretty!
> 
> Is the Burberry Optic White a highlighter.. or eyeshadow? I just did a search.. and I am kind of confused.
> 
> ...



Yesss the Glowing Pink! It is sooo beautiful. The closest thing I have to it is The Balm's Cindy-Lou Manizer but there's a clear difference once applied. I bought the Glowing Nude too but I really shouldn't have lol. It's not that unique to the million + other highlighters I own. 

The Burberry Optic White apparently comes in eyeshadow and nail polish as well, but the one I want is the illuminator. 

http://www.temptalia.com/burberry-s...highlighting-palettes-reviews-photos-swatches It's the one of the left.

Yessss. Makeup shows are so fun. I went to IMATS in NY last year and whilst it was good for buying stuff and getting things at a discount, because the lines were so darn long, I couldn't really take advantage of all the teaching and workshops that were being offered. So I'm hoping with the makeup show that I can strike a balance. I hope you get to go to one soon. It's such a good vibe as well being in a room with soo many people that just get why ten pink lipsticks are a hair different and why you need 'em all! lol.

I really need to have a makeup room at this rate. My current set up doesn't allow me to fully appreciate all the crap I have and I know for sure there's stuff I haven't used in a long long time that I need to either pass on to someone or just get rid of! I just need to find a spare space in my house that I can repurpose!

I hadn't found a concealer I like more than NARS' Radiant Creamy one but I got a super deluxe size sample of Clinique's new Foundcealer that you can apparently use both as foundation and/or concealer and that works really well for my under eyes just like the NARS. The crazy thing is that the deluxe sample size has more product that NARS' full size concealer lol. Suffice to say, I'll be adding a few more of the Clinique one to my cart for 100 points and will not be repurchasing the NARS until I'm all out of both!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay I'm glad to see activity in here again!

I went to Sephora and picked up the Tarte Rainforest of the Sea palette (the last one they had!! Woo!!) and UD Matte lipstick in 1993. I had to - that's the year I was born. And the color is so gorgeous. I swatched it on my hand and was afraid it looked kind of muddy but it looks so much better on the lips. I love the formula too - think I might have to get Blackmail before the sale is over.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Apr 11, 2016)

I havent been on here for a while now. But the amt of money I've spent in the last week. . Oh, boy. 
MAC, Ulta, Sephora & Levi's . #TeamBUYITALL


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2016)

dash4 said:


> Hiiiii!!  How are you doing??
> 
> I think I have called every Ulta and Sephora within 30 miles of me............ but no Sweet Peach palette... sighs.



*Peach Palette on ULTA right now!!!*


----------



## dash4 (Apr 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I am great lady!
> 
> Just like you, over the past couple months (I think to beat the winter dull-drums and get ready for spring...) I dekrappified the sh*t out of my makeup collection! Threw away a ton of old stuffs, sold some collectible unused stuffs, and gave away some goodies to friends. It felt so good to edit...so much so I am using much more of my collection.
> 
> ...



That Dior highlighter is out of this world.. so, so, so pretty.  I am glad you got it too.  I need to order some more Mac shadows!  I brought out my Mac palettes and have been using them.  Do you have Brown Script?  That is my favorite Mac shadow ever!



Shars said:


> Yesss the Glowing Pink! It is sooo beautiful. The closest thing I have to it is The Balm's Cindy-Lou Manizer but there's a clear difference once applied. I bought the Glowing Nude too but I really shouldn't have lol. It's not that unique to the million + other highlighters I own.
> 
> The Burberry Optic White apparently comes in eyeshadow and nail polish as well, but the one I want is the illuminator.
> 
> ...



That Dior highlighter is one of my best purchases of 2016.. I sort of regret not getting the other shade.  I agree - it is easy to dupe, but geesh.. The packaging!  just stunning.  

I hear the same thing about IMATS being sort of a PITA, because of the crowds.  So hopefully you will do better at the makeup show.   I bet it is amazing to be in an arena of people who "get" you though.. lol

I used to use the Nars creamy concealer but switched over to the UD Naked skin concealer - I do like it a lot better.

I use that Clinique Founcealer as my foundation ! lol.. it is super thick though, but it looks so pretty on the skin.. that is fantastic that you are using it as just a concealer!  What a cheaper alternative to regular concealers..

And wow @ that Burberry highlighter.. that makes me want it.. It is so pretty!


----------



## dash4 (Apr 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Peach Palette on ULTA right now!!!*



I missed it again. 

I was just at Sephora and swatched it.. I want it to bad.  It isn't completely peach.. there are some bronze and purple-y shades..

Today I got the Kat Von D little Rust palette and three brushes.. and I think I am going to get the UD pink corrector.. it was OOS in store- I am going to order it online.   Otherwise, nothing more from the Sephora sale for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 29, 2016)

Heeeey everyone! 
I have been a little underwhelmed with MAC lately? Anyone else feel this way too? 
Don't get me wrong while the collections have been very pretty and cute...I am just feeling meh.
I've been spending more and more time buying from other brands.....like Melt, Urban decay & Nars.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 7, 2016)

Hi all! 

It's been MONTHS since I've been here. Curbing my makeup spending A LOT. And currently going through my stash to throw away, sell, give to friends and donate. I'll admit it's crazy how much less I spend by not being on here and seeing all the new stuff coming out every month! I miss chatting though. Hope everyone is well! What's everyone's current must haves?! I admit I want a UD lipstick from the Alice collection and a MAC(what happened to MAC!? LOL.) Lippie from the CC collection. Still lemming the TF Sweet Peach too, hopefully they come through with their promise!


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2017)

Anyone here? 
What's everyone up to? Hope you're all well!


----------



## Shars (May 9, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone here?
> What's everyone up to? Hope you're all well!



I forgot about this thread lol! 

I was very much on Team Low Buy until about 2 weeks ago. I have done some serious damage since then *facepalm*! What have you been up to?


----------



## Naynadine (May 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> I forgot about this thread lol!
> 
> I was very much on Team Low Buy until about 2 weeks ago. I have done some serious damage since then *facepalm*! What have you been up to?


Hi Shars!  Ooh, what did you buy? 
The last few months have been kinda rough for me, I lost my grandpa and also have to deal with both of my parents being ill too, so I did a little bit of retail therapy to distract me from things. Just a few things here and there, tho. I bought that Nude Lip Colour Kit from MAC, I like the Huggable Lip Color from that, I hadn't tried those before. I'm thinking about ordering the Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick, because I'm not really happy with the Hourglass one, it emphasizes every little dry patch and skin structure in general, at least on me.


----------



## Shars (May 10, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> Hi Shars!  Ooh, what did you buy?
> The last few months have been kinda rough for me, I lost my grandpa and also have to deal with both of my parents being ill too, so I did a little bit of retail therapy to distract me from things. Just a few things here and there, tho. I bought that Nude Lip Colour Kit from MAC, I like the Huggable Lip Color from that, I hadn't tried those before. I'm thinking about ordering the Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick, because I'm not really happy with the Hourglass one, it emphasizes every little dry patch and skin structure in general, at least on me.



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa and that your parent's aren't 100%. *hugs* I hope things turn around for you soon! 

I haven't tried the huggable lip colours but I think the US site has some of them in the Goodbyes section. I've heard good things about the Bobby Brown foundation stick so fingers crossed it works for you. I'm still on the hunt for a new Holy Grail foundation since Revlon decided to change the formula on my old holy grail one.

I had been holding off of buying things and have mainly been shopping my stash and using up things that I don't love but already spent money on. I've also been focusing on skincare and using up the tons of samples I have laying around. I did buy two of the mini MAC Fix+ sprays in Lavender and Coconut. I didn't like the Rose one as much, though, so I skipped that. Then I ordered some trial sized skincare stuff during the Sephora 15% VIB sale (Ole Henriksen new mattifying cleanser & some Drunk Elephant stuff) and repurchased some Sephora sheet masks I like. I did pretty well then so I thought I was in the clear. Then one of our lovely specktrettes gave me a coupon code for SAKS ($50 off $250 purchase) and it all went downhill from there HAHAHA!

From Saks I restocked on my Shiseido Facial Cotton and my NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer and then *cue splurge* I picked up the Tom Ford Blush Duo in Paradise Lust that I've been lusting after for ages (pun intended), the MAC x Justine Skye Iridescent Powder and the TF cream eye colour in Burnished Copper that I had been wanting for a while. Amazingly they still had the Burberry Silk & Bloom Blush in stock so I picked that up too. After SAKS, I preordered the MAC Fix+ Coconut spray from the Fruity Juicy collection and ordered the Nails Inc. unicorn nail duo from Sephora and got a bunch of their point perks skincare samples. I placed another Sephora order for my Koh Gen Do Spa Water and some Clinique makeup remover wipes that someone was raving about in the Sephora thread. Got some more deluxe skincare samples as well.

Then I found a way to get a 15% off coupon from Neiman Marcus and that, plus the 15% Ebates cash back, I couldn't resist. I think I also am getting a $50 gift card from spending over $200 so I think it was a good time to splurge as I get tons of money back. From NM I got the TF Pink Haze cream eye colour that was LE and had sold out ages ago - apparently a store has some left. I was glad to find it since then I didn't have to get the Paradiso cream and powder duo and saved some money. I also got a Molton Brown body wash in Eucalyptus that I really like for those days after a rough work out, as well as a Tata Harper Regenerating Cleanser to try, the TF cream eye color in Midnight Violet, a Gucci blush in Cherry Nectar and that new Chantecaille highlighter (Poudre Lumiere Sunlight). That last one was a total impulse buy. I think I'm done for another few months now haha!


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2017)

Shars said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa and that your parent's aren't 100%. *hugs* I hope things turn around for you soon!
> 
> I haven't tried the huggable lip colours but I think the US site has some of them in the Goodbyes section. I've heard good things about the Bobby Brown foundation stick so fingers crossed it works for you. I'm still on the hunt for a new Holy Grail foundation since Revlon decided to change the formula on my old holy grail one.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

Thanks, I think I'll hold off on getting the Bobbi foundation for now as I should be receiving the serum foundation from The Ordinary soon. I actually ordered it in March and it was pending since then since they didn't have enough stock. A few days ago I was told it would actually take another four weeks but surprisingly I got a shipping notification today.
Ah, that sucks about Revlon, I hate when a brand messes with a good formula.

That's quite the haul right there!  Sounds like you made some really good deals. I like the Fix+ Coconut too, I still have a full sized backup, I should use it more often. I wasn't a fan of the rose one either, even though I usually love anything with rose scent.
I keep hearing good things about Drunk Elephant, I should take a closer look at their prodcuts too. I've been trying to find a good glycolic exfoliant since Avene changed my fave, well, they changed it so much it's a completely different product now. I just repurchaed the Pixi Glow Peel Pads, they're alright, but could be more effective. I'm also using the 30% mask and the glycolic toner by The Ordinary, which are pretty good but the resulsts from the Avene cream were still better. 

I wonder if I should get the Fruity Juicy Pearlmatte Powder, I'm still undecided. It looks so pretty in the pan, but I don't really need it.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks, I think I'll hold off on getting the Bobbi foundation for now as I should be receiving the serum foundation from The Ordinary soon. I actually ordered it in March and it was pending since then since they didn't have enough stock. A few days ago I was told it would actually take another four weeks but surprisingly I got a shipping notification today.
> Ah, that sucks about Revlon, I hate when a brand messes with a good formula.
> ...



I've been hearing good things about the Ordinary! But I'm going to try to wade through all the stuff I've accumulated before buying anything else *sigh*

I liked how the Fruity Juicy Pearlmatte powder looks in the pan but when I saw the swatches, it's just another pinky peachy blush and I don't need any more blushes in life lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey all, How is everyone?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------

